# The Covid-19 Thread: News, Preparation Tips, Etc



## Black Ambrosia

I see chatter on Twitter and the other site but nothing here. Idk if the news is underreporting it or if social media is getting it wrong but the tweets are scary.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*New CDC coronavirus report: 2nd case confirmed in the U.S.*
*The new case is a woman in Chicago. Dozens more cases are being investigated.*
Jan. 24, 2020, 10:25 AM EST / Updated Jan. 24, 2020, 11:56 AM EST





*A second case of the new coronavirus has been confirmed in the United States,* the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced Friday morning.

*The CDC is also investigating another 61 potential cases from 22 states. *Eleven have tested negative, and results from the rest are pending.

The new case, a woman in her 60s, is hospitalized in Chicago, and is reportedly doing well. She had traveled to Wuhan, China, in December, and flew home to Illinois on Jan. 13. She was not symptomatic on the flight home.

The woman had not spent much time in public after arriving back in the U.S., and had not taken public transportation, health officials said. The risk that she had infected others is low, but some close contacts are being monitored for symptoms.

Dr. Nancy Messonnier, director of the CDC's National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, said that it's important to keep in mind that there are still many unknowns about the virus.

"This virus was only identified within the past month, and there is much we don't know yet," Messonnier said during a call with journalists Friday.

She added it's likely there will be more cases in the U.S., including among close contacts of travelers.





The Chicago patient called her doctor when she started feeling ill, rather than physically going to a hospital or an urgent care center. Health officials say that this is the right thing to do.

*"We ask that any individual who begins to experience symptoms and has recently traveled to Wuhan, or had contact with someone diagnosed with the novel coronavirus to call their health care provider or hospital before seeking treatment, so that appropriate infection control measures can be put into place," *Dr. Jennifer Layden, chief medical officer at the Illinois Department of Public Health, said Friday.

*The first coronavirus case in the U.S. was reported Tuesday, a man in his 30swho fell ill after returning to his home in Washington state following a trip to Wuhan.*

He is said to be recovering, but remained hospitalized at the Providence Regional Medical Center in Everett, Washington on Friday.

Health officials in the U.S. are taking extraordinary steps to try to stop the spread of this illness, including screening passengers who arrive at U.S. airports from China, quarantining them if necessary, and isolating patients with confirmed disease.

Hospitals across the U.S. routinely go through drills to prepare for highly infectious diseases, as was the case at the hospital in Everett just weeks before the first coronavirus patient arrived.

"We had just practiced for housing a patient with Ebola," Dr. George Diaz, head of the infectious disease program at the Providence Regional Medical Center, told NBC News this week. The coronavirus is very different than the Ebola virus, and is likely nowhere near as fatal.

But the training meant health care workers were able to get the man into an isolation room quickly.

The hospital also limited the number of people permitted in the patient's room, using a remote-controlled robot instead to do an exam.

Health officials are also keeping an eye on 43 people the Washington man had been in contact with after returning from China. Those people are not under quarantine, but have been asked to watch for symptoms and take their temperature daily.

By far, *most cases of the new coronavirus have been limited to China, where more than 800 cases have been reported. At least 26 people have died.*


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I don’t speak the language so I can’t verify what’s being said.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm trying to be responsible in what I post because I don't have a way to vet it but there are videos online of people dropping dead (allegedly) in the street and dead bodies in hospital hallways because they're overrun with patients and don't have sufficient resources.


----------



## SoniT

I am. This is scary.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*More than 36 million people now on lockdown as China rushes to build hospital for coronavirus; at least 26 dead*
Associated Press |

Jan 24, 2020 | 10:41 AM 





A staff member wearing a hazardous materials suit hauls a trash bin on Jan. 23, 2020, at a hospital that reported a coronavirus death in Yichang, in central China's Hubei Province. China is swiftly building a 1,000-bed hospital dedicated to patients infected with a new virus that has killed at least 26 people. (Chinatopix via AP)

*China announced Friday that it is swiftly building a 1,000-bed hospital dedicated to patients infected with a new virus that has killed 26 people, *sickened hundreds and prompted unprecedented lockdowns of cities during the country's most important holiday.

*On the eve of the Lunar New Year, transportation was shut down in at least 13 cities home to more than 36 million people. The cities are Wuhan, where the illness has been concentrated, and 12 of its neighbors in central China's Hubei province.*

“To address the insufficiency of existing medical resources,” Wuhan is constructing a hospital modeled after the Xiaotangshan SARS hospital in Beijing, Wuhan authorities said in a Friday notice. The facility will be a prefabricated structure on a 270,000-square-foot lot, slated for completion Feb. 3.

The SARS hospital was built from scratch in 2003 in just six days to treat an outbreak of a similar respiratory virus that had spread from China to more than a dozen countries and killed about 800 people. The hospital featured individual isolation units that looked like rows of tiny cabins.

Normally bustling streets, malls and other public spaces were eerily quiet in Wuhan on the second day of its lockdown. Masks were mandatory in public, and images from the city showed empty store shelves as people stocked up for what could be extended isolation.

Train stations, the airport and subways were closed; police checked incoming vehicles but did not entirely close off roads. Entertainment venues were not spared: karaoke bars, movie theaters and internet cafes in several parts of Hubei were shut down.

Hospitals in Wuhan were grappling with a flood of patients and a lack of supplies. Videos circulating online showed throngs of frantic people in masks lined up for checks. Some users on the Weibo social media site said their family members had sought diagnoses but were turned away at hospitals that were at capacity.

At least eight hospitals in Wuhan issued public calls for donations of masks, goggles, gowns and other protective medical gear, according to notices online. Administrators at Wuhan University People's Hospital set up a group chat on the popular WeChat messaging app to coordinate donations.

The "Fever Control Command Center" of the city of Huanggang also put out a call for donations publicized by the state-run People's Daily, asking for medical supplies, medicine and disinfection equipment. The notice added that at the moment they wouldn't accept supplies from foreign countries.





*Coronavirus Chicago*
Travelers arrive on a flight from Beijing at Terminal 5 at O’Hare International Airport, Jan. 24, 2020. (E. Jason Wambsgans/Chicago Tribune)

Authorities were taking precautions around the country. In the capital, Beijing, major public events were canceled, including traditional temple fairs that are a staple of Lunar New Year celebrations. Beijing's Forbidden City, Shanghai Disneyland and a slew of other tourist attractions have been closed indefinitely.

*The number of confirmed cases of the new coronavirus has risen to 830, the National Health Commission said. Twenty-six people have died, including the first two deaths outside Hubei and the youngest recorded victim.*

The health commission in Hebei, a northern province bordering Beijing, said an 80-year-old man died there after returning from a two-month stay in Wuhan to see relatives. Heilongjiang province in the northeast confirmed a death there but did not give details.

While the majority of deaths have been older patients, a 36-year-old man in Hubei was admitted to the hospital earlier this month after suffering from fever for three days. He died following a sudden cardiac arrest on Jan. 23.

*Initial symptoms of the virus can mirror those of the cold and flu, including cough, fever, chest tightening and shortness of breath, but can worsen to pneumonia.* The coronavirus family includes the common cold as well as viruses that cause more serious illnesses, such as SARS and Middle Eastern respiratory syndrome, or MERS, which is thought to have originated from camels. *The Wuhan outbreak is suspected to have begun from wild animals sold at a food market in the city. The market is closed for investigation.*

The vast majority of cases have been in and around Wuhan, but people who visited or had personal connections to infected people were among the scattered cases counted beyond the mainland. South Korea and Japan both confirmed their second cases Friday; Singapore confirmed its third and Thailand its fifth. Cases have also been detected in Hong Kong, Macao, Taiwan, the United States and Vietnam.

Many countries are screening travelers from China and isolating anyone with symptoms.

*The World Health Organization decided against declaring the outbreak a global emergency for now. The declaration can increase resources to fight a threat but its potential to cause economic damage makes the decision politically fraught.*

Chinese officials have not said how long the shutdowns of the cities will last. While sweeping measures are typical of China's Communist Party-led government, large-scale quarantines are rare around the world, even in deadly epidemics, because of concerns about infringing on people's liberties.

*Recalling the government's initial cover-up of SARS, many Chinese are suspicious of the case numbers reported by officials. *Authorities in turn have been keen to pledge transparency. China's cabinet, the State Council, announced Friday that it will be collecting information on government departments that have failed in their response to the new outbreak, including “delays, concealment and under-reporting of the epidemic.”

The state broadcaster CCTV's annual Spring Festival Gala program, which attracted more than 1 billion viewers last year, paid tribute to the medical workers fighting the viral outbreak.

“Please believe in China,” the hosts said. “With the most transparent public information ... on the battlefront of the epidemic, we will definitely win."

Tarik Jasarevic, a spokesman for the WHO in Geneva, said Friday that the U.N. agency has no case numbers beyond those already released publicly by China.

But he said the numbers "weren't really the point."

"It's still too early to draw conclusions about how severe the virus is because at the beginning of any outbreak you would focus more on the severe cases," he said. "And then maybe we are missing some mild cases because people will just be a little bit sick and will not have it tested. And they will recover."

"We may see more mild cases as the surveillance intensifies," Jasarevic told reporters. “So the issue is not so much really numbers that we know will go up.”


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty

As with SARS, bird flu, swine flu, Zika...this too will pass.


----------



## Laela

Seems health officials are on this virus.. I don't think we'll have a pandemic, as it can be contained.


----------



## rabs77

With as much traffic as we have between California and China I’m nervously counting down to a few confirmed cases here


----------



## Chicoro

I have a friend who flew to China on Tuesday of this week. I think he is headed for the Shaanxi Province to see those terracota soldiers. It looks like this district is about 400 miles away. He will be in China for three (3) weeks. He has not mentioned anything, but then again the internet is 'limited' in some ways in China.


----------



## starfish

There are more dead and more infected than China is claiming.  China lies.  This outbreak started in December and those who tried to warn others were censored and/or jailed.  This is according to my Chinese friend.


----------



## lana

There was a possible new case just reported in the US. So I'm scared. I do think as far as history repeating itself goes...we're going to see a real pandemic in our lifetimes although I hope not, may God forbid.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> I have a friend who flew to China on Tuesday of this week. I think he is headed for the Shaanxi Province to see those terracota soldiers. It looks like this district is about 400 miles away. He will be in China for three (3) weeks. He has not mentioned anything, but then again the *internet is 'limited' in some ways in China*.





starfish said:


> There are more dead and more infected than China is claiming.  China lies.  This outbreak started in December and those who tried to warn others were censored and/or jailed.  This is according to my Chinese friend.


This is what people are saying on social media. Lots of information is being censored. There's no way to know for sure what's happening. 

I didn't think much of it initially because either the CDC or WHO praised China for handling this so much better than SARS but now I'm wondering if that can be trusted.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The other site has pics of people eating bat soup (the pics are gross) and speculating if it caused the virus to spread from animals to humans. 

I'm in Michigan and the news just reported that they're testing three people with mild symptoms who traveled to Wuhan or were in contact with people who traveled there.


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is what people are saying on social media. Lots of information is being censored. There's no way to know for sure what's happening.
> 
> I didn't think much of it initially because either the CDC or WHO praised China for handling this so much better than SARS but now I'm wondering if that can be trusted.



I sent him a text after I posted. He said he's in the opposite direction. China has long censored and limited social media and videos. I hope things are under control.


----------



## Lute

Me, I'm very concerned.  I'm getting annoyed with the scare-mongering. But I am paying attention.

The one thing I noticed they haven't mentioned is on the recovery period. Has anyone recovered from it yet?


----------



## Transformer

I’m terrified.  Taking a cruise and will run away from Asian people....of all nationalities.  Which means that I will probably get infected with another virus from non Asians.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Am I wrong in saying alot of these epidemic viruses come from China?  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I don't even want to leave my home


----------



## Dee Raven

Well I'm concerned. My happy little college town now has the third confirmed case in the US. as of 5 hours ago. I'm already pretty much a hermit, but I will be even more so now. Grocery shopping in the wee hours of the morning, and full out homebody mode until TAMU gets its campus under control. This is also a reminder to try and stay as healthy as possible and stock up the fridge. Hopefully this will be like the others we've seen. The reality is, the only reason these didn't become bigger issues is because health organizations took it so seriously. Or at least that's my impression.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Dee Raven said:


> Well I'm concerned. *My happy little college town now has the third confirmed case in the US. *as of 5 hours ago. I'm already pretty much a hobbit, but I will be even more so now. Grocery shopping in the wee hours of the morning, and full out homebody mode until TAMU gets its campus under control. This is also a reminder to try and stay as healthy as possible and stock up the fridge. Hopefully this will be like the others we've seen. The reality is, *the only reason these didn't become bigger issues is because health organizations took it so seriously.* Or at least that's my impression.


I haven't seen anything about a third confirmed case. Where are you?

I think we benefit from the distance so the impact here will always be delayed. If properly reported at inception, we're better prepared to handle it when travelers introduce it to our environment. I'm skeptical of Chinese health organizations based on what I'm seeing online. Is it really under control or do we not know how bad it is? The tweet I posted upthread claims 90,000 people have already died (presumably in China). If that's real then it's out of control. But the numbers are so high it doesn't seem plausible.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*French health officials confirm three cases of Wuhan coronavirus*
Paris, France (CNN) — *Three cases of Wuhan coronavirus have been identified in France, the Health Ministry announced Friday. They are the first European cases of the newly discovered virus, officials said. *

One patient is a 48-year-old man in the southwestern city of Bordeaux, Health Minister Agnès Buzyn told reporters. 

Buzyn said the man traveled to China and visited Wuhan before returning to France on January 22. A day later, he sought medical examination and has remained in isolation since then.

"He's in isolation and he's doing well," Buzyn said.






Two other patients have been admitted to a hospital in Paris, the ministry said in a statement. 
"It might be because we set up the tests in a very short time making us capable to identify them," the minister told reporters. "What matters is to contain the fire as fast as possible, that's why we need to know the patient's history, find the people that patient was in contact with, to meet them, speak to them and give them the instructions to first of all stay at home and avoid any contact."

*The virus, which was first discovered in the city of Wuhan in December, has spread to every province in China, except the remote autonomous regions of Qinghai and Tibet, with the number of infections rising to more than 1,000 worldwide.*

*As of Friday, the virus had claimed the lives of at least 41 people in mainland China.*

The virus has started to spread around the world. Two cases have been identified in the United States, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The patients, a woman in her 60s and a man in his 30s, traveled to Wuhan and recently returned to the US. 
*Cases of the virus have been confirmed in Hong Kong, Macau, Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea, Thailand, Japan and Vietnam.*


----------



## Queenie

I have 2 coworkers who sit near me, returning from China next week.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

SpiritJunkie said:


> Am I wrong in saying alot of these epidemic viruses come from China?  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I don't even want to leave my home


Pretty sure ebola originated in Africa but China is definitely ground zero for multiple global health situations.


----------



## Dee Raven

Black Ambrosia said:


> I haven't seen anything about a third confirmed case. Where are you?
> 
> I think we benefit from the distance so the impact here will always be delayed. If properly reported at inception, we're better prepared to handle it when travelers introduce it to our environment. I'm skeptical of Chinese health organizations based on what I'm seeing online. Is it really under control or do we not know how bad it is? The tweet I posted upthread claims 90,000 people have already died (presumably in China). If that's real then it's out of control. But the numbers are so high it doesn't seem plausible.


College Station, TX. They announced a possible case yesterday, and confirmed it today.  It's a student at Texas A&M who I guess was studying abroad.


----------



## Reinventing21

O


Queenie said:


> I have 2 coworkers who sit near me, returning from China next week.



Oh my! I hope they will be tested before returning to work! Can you raise this concern to your boss?


----------



## Queenie

Reinventing21 said:


> O
> 
> 
> Oh my! I hope they will be tested before returning to work! Can you raise this concern to your boss?



They can work from home whenever they want. I will definitely say something to them if I hear any coughing.


----------



## Queenie

Black Ambrosia said:


> Pretty sure ebola originated in Africa but China is definitely ground zero for multiple global health situations.



I work with a lot people from China, and I noticed that they are not taught about hygiene at the level that we are.


----------



## shelli4018

Canada has reported a suspected case in/near Toronto.

I’ve taken a small precaution by purchasing N95 face masks from Amazon for my household. There are 22 states with suspected cases (reportedly) but the CDC hasn’t specified which. So yeah....I’m gonna err on the side of caution.


----------



## rabs77

rabs77 said:


> With as much traffic as we have between California and China I’m nervously counting down to a few confirmed cases here


Countdown over It’s real.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/26/us/coronavirus-orange-county/index.html


----------



## Everything Zen

shelli4018 said:


> Canada has reported a suspected case in/near Toronto.
> 
> I’ve taken a small precaution by purchasing N95 face masks from Amazon for my household. There are 22 states with suspected cases (reportedly) but the CDC hasn’t specified which. So yeah....I’m gonna err on the side of caution.



make sure you get them properly fitted


----------



## Everything Zen

I hope my colleague is ok. I work very closely with a coworker from Orange County on projects all over the country and we’re meeting up again this Thursday in NC.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've been following this in the news for work and it's scary because the symptoms are not unique. They're quite common, and they're now saying people can spread it before they even know they're infected.

I'm in California and the state just had its first confirmed case in SoCal and the person has been put in isolation. I'm in NorCal, thank goodness.

ETA: Just saw California has two confirmed cases. Both in SoCal. One in Orange County, the other in the LA area.

ETAA: It’s up to 4. My goodness.


----------



## SoniT

I just read that Virginia Dept of Health is investigating three possible cases. I hope that they're just taking extra precautions and that the people don't have the virus.


----------



## intellectualuva

Late last year I read articles about the simulation of a pandemics causing the deaths of millions of people.

I always wonder if some of this stuff is done purposely for population control.

ETA: http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/

ETAA: 5 million people left Wuhan before the lockdown. 

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...keqiang-head-coronavirus-crisis-team-outbreak


----------



## LavenderMint

This feels surreal. Like the game Plague, Inc (which basically is a simulation) I’ve played but it leaked into reality. The really freaky thing is sitting there & a headline pops up that is so similar to something in the game. The news that the ill are contagious before showing symptoms was eerily familiar in the wording & gave me a cold feeling.... 



intellectualuva said:


> Late last year I read articles about the simulation of a pandemics causing the deaths of millions of people.
> 
> I always wonder if some of this stuff is done purposely for population control.
> 
> ETA: http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/
> 
> ETAA: 5 million people left Wuhan before the lockdown.
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...keqiang-head-coronavirus-crisis-team-outbreak


----------



## Dee Raven

Welp, I got great news today. The student they thought had the coronavirus in my area was officially confirmed to not have it.


----------



## Queenie

The HR dept at my job issued an email over the weekend with details on how to properly wash your hands and other ways to prevent infection. According to the CDC quote they gave us, only 68% of people in the US wash their hands after using the restroom!

They are monitoring the situation closely, and may ban employees traveling to or from China if necessary. They know that a lot of colleagues are in China right now for the New Year.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

LavenderMint said:


> This feels surreal. Like the game Plague, Inc (which basically is a simulation) I’ve played but it leaked into reality. The really freaky thing is sitting there & a headline pops up that is so similar to something in the game. The news that the ill are contagious before showing symptoms was eerily familiar in the wording & gave me a cold feeling....


I've never played the game or even heard of it before now but it's sales are up

*Coronavirus leads to sales spike of Plague Inc., a game about pandemics*
*The real-time strategy game tasks players with evolving a virus that will wipe out humanity.*
January 25, 2020 1:29 PM PST





As the high-profile coronavirus spreads, Plague Inc., a real-time strategy video game that tasks players with spreading a deadly pathogen, has seen a dramatic uptick in sales. 

"Whenever there is an outbreak of disease we see an increase in players, as people seek to find out more about how diseases spread and to understand the complexities of viral outbreaks," Ndemic Creations said in a statement Thursday. And maybe to engage in a bit of black humor. 

The game, available for iOS and Android, as well as for Steam and consoles, came out in 2012. It has players pick a pathogen and strategize how to transmit it while countering actions by governments and scientists attempting to contain the global threat. 


"Your pathogen has just infected 'Patient Zero,'" reads a description of the title. "Now you must bring about the end of human history by evolving a deadly, global plague whilst adapting against everything humanity can do to defend itself."

On Wednesday, Plague Inc. became the top-selling app in China, reported the BBC, which suggested some people were downloading the game to cope with fears around the still-mysterious virus. On Friday, Ndemic Creations said its website and servers were struggling to keep up with the high player demand.

The coronavirus, which was first detected in the Chinese city of Wuhan, has infected more than 1,300 people and killed over 40 as of Saturday, with cases now confirmed in Asia, the US, Europe and Australia.





Plague Inc. relies on an epidemic model with a complex, realistic set of variables to simulate the spread and severity of a pandemic. The developer has spoken to staff at the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta about the game's disease models, and the CDC has said the title "creates a compelling world that engages the public on serious public health topics." 

But amid coronavirus fears, Ndemic Creations warns that the game shouldn't replace a scientific understanding of the illness. 

"Please remember that Plague Inc. is a game, not a scientific model and that the current coronavirus outbreak is a very real situation which is impacting a huge number of people," the company said. "We would always recommend that players get their information directly from local and global health authorities."


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

My co-worker came back in early january from visiting family in China, she was out sick for a few days and has been fighting a virus. We are all hoping its not this!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Queenie said:


> I work with a lot people from China, and I noticed that they are not taught about hygiene at the level that we are.




visited last year and was just about purchase tickets to visit again in November, from my observations they are not very hygienic at  all, very nasty people


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Welp, Japan and Germany confirmed their patients with coronavirus did not visit China.


----------



## intellectualuva

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Welp, Japan and Germany confirmed their patients with coronavirus did not visit China.



So..I see someone mentioned a mask. Can I get some recommendations for my go bag?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Transformer said:


> I’m terrified.  Taking a cruise and will run away from Asian people....of all nationalities.  Which means that I will probably get infected with another virus from non Asians.



Staying away from 'Asian' people will not necessarily help. Other people may have been infected with this virus, not know it and feel well enough to go on vacation.

 Cruise ships will need to be more vigilant with their sanitation because of the sheer multitude of different types of people traveling on them.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Do these face masks really work or just provide a false sense of security?  I have been reading that some need to be properly fitted and don't necessarily block out all particles.  Are there instructions for removing the mask safely so that you avoid risking contamination from your hands ( which may have come in contact with any number of viruses through out the course of the day)? 

And where are these masks being made- China?


----------



## Peppermynt

Years back when ebola showed up here we bought some N95 masks, concentrated bleach and gloves.  I really need to go find where they ended up  in the house cause N95 masks are in short supply now everywhere I looked. I ordered some from Amazon and the seller contacted me and was like sorry we ain't got no mo.  Found another seller and ordered some so hopefully they show up. Better than nothing in my opinion. 

I'm fortunate as I work from home but DH is out in the petri dish of DC almost daily.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## intellectualuva

New strand??


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

UK and French Asians are complaining about racism there because of the virus. French newspapers had some headlines about 'Yellow Peril' and Yellow Alert. Non-Chinese Asians are being targeted also.


----------



## rayne

intellectualuva said:


> New strand??



Yeah that got me too! Not sure why they worded it like that since it's misleading. But there aren't any new strands, thank goodness!! 

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/uae-confirms-cases-coronavirus-200129063305587.html

It's crazy how fast this thing is spreading, or maybe it seems like it's spreading rapidly because some people are just now showing symptoms. I just pulled up a map of confirmed cases and Hong Kong, Macau, and the UAE weren't on that list even though it was from yesterday morning. But now it has spread there too


----------



## rayne

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Do these face masks really work or just provide a false sense of security?  I have been reading that some need to be properly fitted and don't necessarily block out all particles.  Are there instructions for removing the mask safely so that you avoid risking contamination from your hands ( which may have come in contact with any number of viruses through out the course of the day)?
> 
> And where are these masks being made- China?



I've been wondering if/how long the virus can survive on inanimate objects and if we should be concerned about the imports that we get from China.


----------



## intellectualuva

rayne said:


> I've been wondering if/how long the virus can survive on inanimate objects and if we should be concerned about the imports that we get from China.



My best friend and I were just talking about this last night. I have something coming from China sometime this week and she told me to wear gloves and spray the box down and decontaminate whatever I ordered out on my patio.  Lol.


----------



## larry3344

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> UK and French Asians are complaining about racism there because of the virus. French newspapers had some headlines about 'Yellow Peril' and Yellow Alert. Non-Chinese Asians are being targeted also.


It’s unfortunate but these people have been the source of too many infectious viruses in the last 20 years. They are being handled a lot more fairly from a political perspective than they have been had they been Africans.

I still remember the insensitive and outlandish remarks my white friends were making when Ebola broke out. Western countries wasted no time. But this coronavirus is bigger problem than these governments let on and treating this at least in Canada with kiddy gloves cause they don’t want to hurt their rich Chinese feelings.

I can give an F these people eat anything under the sun, extremely unhygienic but have gotten away with murder cause they have money and have all countries balls in their hands. China should be scrutinized way beyond for the trash they export all over the world. But again Western countries are complicit for the all mighty dollar.

I hope it’s a wake up call for blacks to stop eating at their food places, etc...their business be damned cause my health takes precedence.


----------



## intellectualuva

Didnt one of yall predicted a potential cruise ship issue?

Thousands kept on board Italian liner amid coronavirus scare

https://news.yahoo.com/thousands-kept-board-italian-liner-111213378.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia

BEIJING (AP) — The World Health Organization declared the outbreak sparked by a new virus in China that has been exported to more than a dozen countries as a global emergency Thursday after the number of cases spiked tenfold in a week. 

The U.N. health agency defines an international emergency as an “extraordinary event” that constitutes a risk to other countries and requires a coordinated international response. 

*China first informed WHO about cases of the new virus in late December. To date, China has reported more than 7,800 cases including 170 deaths. *Eighteen other countries have since reported cases, as scientists race to understand how exactly the virus is spreading and how severe it is. 

Experts say there is significant evidence the virus is spreading among people in China and have noted with concern several instances in other countries –including Japan, Germany, Canada and Vietnam –where there have also been isolated cases of human-to-human transmission. 

A declaration of a global emergency typically brings greater money and resources, but may also prompt nervous governments to restrict travel and trade to affected countries. The announcement also imposes more disease reporting requirements on countries.


----------



## Laela

As hard as Trump was going against China on imports, he's mighty quiet on this virus thing - probably trying to avoid angering Xi.   This isn't business as usual; I'm leaning in with some of these conspiracy theorists about China's population-control agenda.


----------



## Chicoro

I do not understand why a hospital is being hurriedly built and people are being evacuated and quarantined, IF ONLY a few people have died.


----------



## msbettyboop

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Welp, Japan and Germany confirmed their patients with coronavirus did not visit China.



We all gon die


----------



## vevster

I'm more afraid of flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> I do not understand why a hospital is being hurriedly built and people are being evacuated and quarantined, IF ONLY a few people have died.


Every time I look into it -- I see no cause for alarm.... I'm going to keep sipping my Elderberry Syrup.


----------



## Laela

God said it is appointed for all men to die, yes...



msbettyboop said:


> We all gon die


----------



## vevster

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> My co-worker came back in early january from visiting family in China, she was out sick for a few days and has been fighting a virus. We are all hoping its not this!


I went to China years ago and got REALLY sick after.  It is probably being in foreign country with foreign microbes.


----------



## msbettyboop

Laela said:


> God said it is appointed for all men to die, yes...



Hadn't figured that out until you pointed it out...


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*The shunned: People from virus-hit city tracked, quarantined*





BEIJING (AP) — *Meron Mei, a sophomore at Wuhan University in the Chinese city at the heart of a viral outbreak, went back to his home village and started to cough.

So he went to the hospital and got checked. Doctors determined it was a common cold, not the new coronavirus, he says, and he returned home. Then a week ago, he says, five officers showed up at his house in Xishui County, a two hour drive from Wuhan. They wore masks and wielded blue, gun-shaped thermometers.

Now Mei finds himself under constant surveillance by plainclothes police. His doorstep has been posted with a red warning: “Do not approach – patient with suspected pneumonia.” Doctors in gowns, goggles and masks check his temperature three times a day, and the government calls him constantly to monitor his condition — despite tests that he says show his body is free of the coronavirus. His phone is constantly checked; its camera has been disabled and his photos deleted. He relayed his story to The Associated Press via messages in English to prevent officers from reading them.*

*“I am in prison,” said Mei, whose story could not be independently verified by the AP. “I’m so angry. I feel physically and mentally exhausted.” *

*As China institutes the largest quarantine in human history, locking down more than 50 million people in the center of the country, those who have recently been to Wuhan are being tracked, monitored, turned away from hotels and placed into isolation at their homes and in makeshift quarantine facilities. *

The information available to regular people is uneven. Uneasy residents have circulated lists of hundreds of people from Wuhan containing sensitive personal information including addresses, phone numbers, national ID numbers, dates of birth and occupations. 

One list sent by a Shanghai resident to the AP lists 174 people in the city’s Putuo district, including a foreigner, some city natives, many people from other parts of China, and an apartment where the resident lives. The identification numbers were authentic and matched other data on the list, according to a Chinese ID reference tool.

“Inside information! Accurate and reliable!” said one post sharing the list, in a screenshot shared with the AP. “Putuo friends please pay attention, the people listed here have all gone to Wuhan, and they aren’t allowed into hospitals, so they’re being forcibly isolated at home! Neighbors, don’t go outdoors under any circumstances!”

During the past decade, the Chinese government crafted a rigorous system of social control, which it calls “stability maintenance.” Through methods high-tech and low, from face-scanning cameras to neighborhood informants to household registration, Beijing keeps track of its 1.4 billion citizens, managing them via community-level officials.

Such monitoring doesn’t typically bother most people in China. Usually only political dissidents or minorities are subject to overt state control. But in times of extraordinary stress, such as the virus outbreak, these systems swing into action nationwide. 

On Jan. 25, an extraordinary televised meeting of the Politburo Standing Committee, China’s ruling inner circle of power, ordered officials to carry out “prevention and control work” with special emphasis on “monitoring, screening and warning.” Since then, millions of local officials and officers have mobilized to monitor, screen and warn — and restrict, to varying degrees — in a governance approach that Beijing calls “blanket-style tracking.”

“We must effectively manage people from Wuhan according to the principles of ‘tracking people, registering them, community management, inspecting them at their door, mass transfers, treat abnormalities,’” Li Bin, deputy director of the Chinese National Health Commission, said at a news conference the next day.

Officials say — and some experts agree — that the stringent measures are necessary. “This epidemic is spreading quite quickly, which presents challenges and is putting pressure on our control and prevention work,” said Ma Xiaowei, director of the Chinese National Health Commission. “The country has adopted more powerful measures, which should be able to control the epidemic at a lower cost and faster speed.”

A woman who works in education in Wuhan said she had been back in her hometown in China’s Inner Mongolia region for nearly two weeks when friends and relatives forwarded her an Excel sheet that contained not just her name but her ID number, address, and occupation. At first, she said, she felt shock, then fury.

“It listed a bunch of people in the whole city who had come back from Wuhan,” said the woman, Na. Like many Chinese, she gave only her last name so she could speak openly on a sensitive topic. Police are vigilant about cracking down on information spread through unofficial channels, and many people are often hesitant to speak to the foreign press.

“I was so angry,” Na said. “This could affect me later in life.”

Unlike Mei, Na’s hometown is more than 1,000 kilometers (600 miles) from Wuhan, and she wasn’t confined to her home. But Na said she began to receive calls from the police, community officials and a newly established epidemic prevention center. 

Because government departments often fail to share or coordinate data collection, many calling Na asked the same questions. On the first day, she said, she got a dozen calls , possibly more, asking a slew of questions: Where are you? When are you going home? Who’d you come into contact with?

“It’s so bothersome,” she said. “I made it clear that I didn’t want my personal information leaked.”

Others upset at leaks took to Weibo, a Chinese social media platform, and demanded to know what was going on. Most posts were deleted, but the censors left up a post by Cui Baoqiu, the vice president of Chinese cellphone maker Xiaomi, who criticized the leaks for stigmatizing people from Wuhan.

“Sick people are not criminals,” Cui said. “This data must be managed by a few people in the government. They need to tighten to their controls.”

Whether the leaks were intentional is unclear. Various government departments gather reams of data from cameras, cellphones, and social media, as well as through transportation records and queries from health and security officials. 

In one case, Nick, who asked to be identified by only his English name, said he had merely driven through Wuhan but later found his name on a leaked list. In other cases, people were told to report on anyone suspected of having gone to Wuhan by ringing a hotline. A woman who answered a hotline for Baoshu, a village in Fujian province, confirmed they were offering a 1200 RMB ($173) reward for information. And in a news conference Thursday, a China State Railway Group representative said it is providing passenger data to the government. 

Many of the more than 9,600 confirmed cases are in Wuhan and surrounding cities in Hubei province. Virtually the entire province was locked down last week. But even Wuhan natives who slipped out before the trains and planes stopped running are finding there’s no escape.

An IT worker from Wuhan who also asked only to be identified by his English name, Andy, to protect his family’s privacy, was sightseeing in Beijing with his wife and two children when he heard the government was closing off his hometown. The family went to Nanjing, a city near China’s coast, but the Intercontinental Hotel turned them away after seeing their national ID cards, which include their Wuhan addresses. Andy finally found a room at the five-star Shangri-La hotel and settled in, planning to stay until it was safe to go back home.

On Monday, reception called: Police were kicking them out. It didn’t matter that Andy’s family hadn’t been in Wuhan for more than a week, or that they’d been wearing masks for nearly two. Everyone from Wuhan was being ordered to stay at an isolated Home Inn for 14 days.

When they saw their room at the new hostel, Andy panicked: it was drafty. He stuffed wet towels in the cavity underneath his door, but worried it was futile since doors were opened for meals. He was awake until 2 a.m., fretting over his two young children and imagining potentially virus-filled air from the hallways, swirling into their room.

Andy says he “totally understands” and “trusts” the government, and appreciates the hard work of doctors and nurses on the front lines. He’s grateful, but he can’t stop worrying.

“I understand that in such a big country you don’t want this to spread further,” he said. “What I can’t accept is, what about my children? Who’s going to guarantee our safety?”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*US bars foreigners coming from China for now over virus fear*




WASHINGTON (AP) — The United States on Friday declared a public health emergency and took drastic steps to significantly restrict entry into the country because of a new virus that hit China and has spread to other nations.
*
President Donald Trump has signed an order that will temporarily bar foreign nationals, other than immediate family of U.S. citizens and permanent residents, who have traveled in China within the last 14 days. The new restrictions, which take effect at 5 p.m. EST on Sunday, were announced by Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar, who is coordinating the U.S. response.*

“It is likely that we will continue to see more cases in the United States in the coming days and weeks, including some limited person-to-person transmissions,” Azar said. “The American public can be assured the full weight of the U.S. government is working to safeguard the health and safety of the American people.”

*Americans returning from China will be allowed into the country, but will face screening at select ports of entry and required to undertake 14 days of self-screening to ensure they don’t pose a health risk. Those returning from Hubei province, the center of the outbreak, will be subject to up to 14 days of mandatory quarantine.*

*Beginning Sunday, the U.S. will also begin funneling all flights to the U.S. from China to seven major airports where passengers can be screened for illness. *

*The virus has infected almost 10,000 people globally in just two months, a troublesome sign that prompted the World Health Organization to declare the outbreak a global emergency. The death toll stood at 213, including 43 new fatalities, all in China.*

A public health emergency in the U.S. allows the government to tap additional resources to send to states, such as emergency funding and if necessary drugs or equipment from the national stockpile, and to suspend certain legal requirements.

Dr. Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said that while the risk in the U.S. is low, “I want to emphasize that this is a significant global situation and it continues to evolve.”

*There are seven cases of this virus in the U.S. and all were travelers except for a Chicago man who caught it from his wife, who had been in China. *

*Dr. Anthony Fauci, infectious diseases chief at the National Institutes of Health, said one reason the U.S. stepped up its quarantine measures was an alarming report from Germany that a traveler from China had spread the virus despite showing no symptoms. Fauci contrasted it with the response to recent outbreaks of Ebola, which can’t be spread unless someone is very ill.*

At the same time, federal health authorities were recognizing that the test they’re using to detect the virus isn’t always dependable. Redfield said when it was used on some of the people currently in isolation, they’d test positive one day and negative another.

Lawrence Gostin, a Georgetown University expert on public health law, said putting a large number of people under quarantine “is virtually unprecedented in modern American history.”

Declaring a public health emergency “gives HHS added powers, and is warranted. Quarantine of those returning from Hubei is also reasonable given the high risk of exposure to coronavirus in that province,” he said.

He did note that travelers from other parts of China don’t pose as high a risk. “We need to use the least restrictive measure necessary to safeguard the population,” Gostin said.

Deputy Secretary of State Steve Biegun offered America’s “deepest compassion” to the Chinese, noting that the deadly outbreak came during the peak of their holiday season, when everyone would ordinarily be celebrating and not living in fear of contracting the virus.

Biegun said the U.S. is working hard to find donors of supplies and making arrangements for a “robust effort to help the Chinese people get their arms around this outbreak.”

The announcement came hours after the State Department issued a level 4 “Do Not Travel” advisory, the highest grade of warning, and told Americans in China to consider departing using commercial means. “Travelers should be prepared for travel restrictions to be put into effect with little or no advance notice,” the advisory said.

Hours later, *Delta Air Lines and American Airlines announced they were suspending all flights between the U.S. and China, joining several international carriers that have stopped flying to China as the virus outbreak continues to spread.*

*Meanwhile, U.S. health officials issued a two-week quarantine order for the 195 Americans evacuated earlier this week from the Chinese city of Wuhan, provincial capital of Hubei province. It was the first time a federal quarantine has been ordered since the 1960s, when one was enacted over concern about the potential spread of smallpox, the CDC said.*

*None of the Americans being housed at a Southern California military base has shown signs of illness, but infected people don’t show symptoms immediately and may be able to pass on the virus before they appear sick.*

One of the evacuees, Matthew L. McCoy, a theme park designer who lives in China, said the group was very relieved by the quarantine order.

“All of us really want to stay here and make sure we’re all medically clear and the public safe,” he said from the military base.

*China counted 9,692 confirmed cases Friday, the vast majority in Hubei province.*

*The National Health Commission reported 171 cases of people who have been “cured and discharged from hospital.” WHO has said most people who got the illness had milder cases, though 20% experienced severe symptoms. Symptoms include fever and cough, and in severe cases, shortness of breath and pneumonia.*

China has placed more than 50 million people in the region under virtual quarantine.

*American Airlines said it was halting all flights starting Friday and running through March 27. Delta plans to wait until Feb. 6 to suspend China operations to help travelers in China leave the country. It said the stoppage will continue through April 30. United Airlines announced that it will suspend flights to Beijing, Shanghai and Chengdu but continue flights to Hong Kong.*

*The U.S. screening airports are John F. Kennedy International in New York, San Francisco International in California, Seattle-Tacoma International in Washington, O’Hare International in Chicago, Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International in Georgia, and Daniel K. Inouye International in Hawaii. *

*The Dow Jones Industrial Average skidded more than 600 points Friday as the outbreak continued to widen, stoking fears that the travel restrictions and other uncertainties caused by the health emergency in the world’s second-largest economy could dent global growth.*

Since China informed WHO about the new virus in late December, at least 23 countries have reported cases, as scientists race to understand how exactly the virus is spreading and how severe it is. 

Experts say there is significant evidence the virus is spreading among people in China, and WHO noted with its emergency declaration Thursday it was especially concerned that some cases abroad also involved human-to-human transmission. It defines an international emergency as an “extraordinary event” that poses a risk to other countries and requires a coordinated international response. 

“The main reason for this declaration is not because of what is happening in China but because of what is happening in other countries,” WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus told reporters in Geneva. “Our greatest concern is the potential for this virus to spread to countries with weaker health systems which are ill-prepared to deal with it.”

A declaration of a global emergency typically brings greater money and resources, but may also prompt nervous governments to restrict travel and trade to affected countries. The announcement also imposes more disease reporting requirements on countries. 

The last time the U.S. government ordered a quarantine was in 1963 when a woman named Ellen Siegel was held in quarantine for up to 14 days because she did not present a valid certificate of vaccination against small pox. Siegel had visited Sweden when it still had a case of smallpox and although she had been revaccinated about two months earlier, the vaccination was said to be unsuccessful.

On Friday, the U.S. Embassy in Beijing said it was authorizing the departure of family members and all non-emergency U.S. government employees from Beijing and the consulates in the cities of Chengdu, Guangzhou, Shanghai, and Shenyang. Staff from the Wuhan consulate departed earlier this week. 

The decision was made “out of an abundance of caution related to logistical disruptions stemming from restricted transportation and availability of appropriate health care,” the embassy said. 

Mike Wester, a businessman in Beijing who has lived in China for 19 years, said he has no plans to leave.

“I feel safer self-quarantining myself here at home than I do risking travel,” Wester said. 

He pointed to potential risks from crowds at airports and being required to remove a mask for passport and security checks. 

Japan and Germany also advised against non-essential travel and Britain did as well, except for Hong Kong and Macao. Popular holiday and shopping destination Singapore barred Chinese from traveling there, becoming the first Southeast Asian nation to do so.

Tedros said WHO was not recommending limiting travel or trade to China. 

“There is no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade,” he said. He added that Chinese President Xi Jinping had committed to help stop the spread of the virus beyond its borders.

Although scientists expect to see limited transmission of the virus between people with close contact, like within families, the instances of spread to people who may have had less exposure to the virus is worrying.

In Japan, a tour guide and bus driver became infected after escorting two tour groups from Wuhan. In Germany, five employees of a German auto parts supplier became ill after a Chinese colleague visited, including two who had no direct contact with the woman, who showed no symptoms of the virus until her flight back to China. On Friday, Germany confirmed a sixth case, a child of one of the people already infected.

“That’s the kind of transmission chain that we don’t want to see,” said Marion Koopmans, an infectious diseases specialist at Erasmus University Medical Center in the Netherlands and a member of WHO’s emergency committee. 
*
The new virus has now infected more people globally than were sickened during the 2002-2003 outbreak of SARS, or severe acute respiratory syndrome, a cousin of the new virus. Both are from the coronavirus family, which also includes those that can cause the common cold.*


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Stocks sink on fears virus outbreak will dent global economy*




*Stocks fell sharply on Wall Street Friday as fears spread through the markets that a virus outbreak emanating from China will dent global growth. *

*The Dow Jones Industrial Average skidded more than 600 points and the S&P 500 index erased its gains for January. *

*Technology companies, which do a lot of business with China, led the losses. Airlines fell after Delta and American suspended flights to and from the country. *

*Just two weeks ago, the S&P 500 had closed at an all-time high, having climbed around 13% since early October. A preliminary trade deal signed by the U.S. and China earlier in the month eased a big source of uncertainty in the markets. Volatility was running at 12-month lows and even a dust up between the U.S. and Iran didn’t rock markets. 

Then came the virus outbreak in China. *

Markets around the globe have sold off on concerns about the potential economic impact of the outbreak. Hong Kong’s Hang Seng fell 5.9% this week and South Korea’s Kospi dropped 5.7%. Markets in Europe declined as well. The U.S. stock market, which had calmly been setting record after record, suffered its worst January since 2016 and its first monthly loss since August. 

China’s stock markets reopen Monday after being closed since Jan. 23 for the Lunar New Year. A lot of pent-up selling has likely built up in the meantime.

Some funds that try to mimic the movements of Chinese indexes are still trading in the United States and elsewhere. These exchange-traded funds, or ETFs, are moving on investors’ expectations for where Chinese stocks would be if markets in mainland China were still open. The Xtrackers Harvest CSI 300 China A-Shares ETF tracks an index of large stocks that trade in Shanghai and Shenzhen, for example. It’s down roughly 9% since Jan. 23.

The virus has infected almost 10,000 people in just two months, mostly in China. The World Health Organization has declared the outbreak a global emergency, a designation that signals that the virus is now a significant risk to other countries and requires a global response. The death toll stood at 213, including 43 new fatalities, all in China. 

“It seems like the equity market is now coming around to the realization that maybe this is something that may linger for some time,” said Sameer Samana, senior global market strategist at Wells Fargo Investment Institute.

American Airlines fell 3.2% and Delta Air Lines slipped 2.4%. Apple, which relies on Chinese consumers for sales and factories for supplies, fell 3.9%. Nvidia slid 3.8% and other chipmakers slipped.

Amazon was a rare bright spot in the market Friday. The online retailer surged 7.4% after blowing past Wall Street’s fourth-quarter profit forecasts. The company said Prime membership exploded 50% since it last disclosed that figure in 2018.

*The S&P 500 sank 58.14 points, or 1.8%, to 3,225.52. The Dow Jones industrials fell 603.41 points, or 2.1% to 28,256.03 The Nasdaq dropped 148 points, or 1.6%, to 9,150.94.

Bond prices rose, a signal that investors are seeking safety. The yield on the 10-year Treasury fell to 1.51% from 1.55% late Thursday. *

*In another sign of how much fear is in the market, the yield on the three-month Treasury rose above the 10-year yield, a relatively rare occurrence that hasn’t happened since October. Investors see such inversions as a fairly reliable warning signal of a recession within a year or so, though the track record isn’t perfect.*

*Economists are scrambling to calculate the virus’ impact on China’s economy. The Chinese economy is far bigger and more closely integrated with the rest of the world than it was at the time of the SARS outbreak 17 years ago. China now accounts for 16% of global economic output, up from 4% in 2003.*

*Ben May, director of global macro research at Oxford Economics, estimates that the virus will shave 0.4 percentage points off Chinese economic growth this year, leaving it at 5.6%, the slowest since 1990, and reduce global growth by 0.2 percentage points to 2.3%, the weakest since the financial crisis.

Others expect a repeat of the SARS experience: a quarter or two of weaker Chinese growth followed by a quick and full recovery with limited fallout worldwide.*

“History suggests that unless the end of the world is going to be caused by this flu-like virus, it will prove to be only a slight headwind for the global economy,’ Carl Weinberg, chief economist at High Frequency Economics, wrote in a research report.

Concerns over the potential impact the virus could have intensified Friday after the U.S. State Department warned against travel to China and some U.S. carriers responded by suspending flights. 

*The move by U.S. airlines helped deepen a slide in oil prices. U.S. crude fell nearly 6% in January, a decline that coincides with a sell-off on energy stocks. The sector is down 11.2% for the year, the biggest decliner in the S&P 500. Industrial stocks, which include airlines and other transportation companies, also ended the month in the red.*

“The economic and market impact now are becoming much more significant and those two sectors are probably the most important to keep an eye on,” said Samana. “If you’re going to restrict travel and you’re going to restrict movement, you’re by default going to hit energy prices.”

Exxon Mobil slid 4.1% after the country’s biggest oil producer’s profit slid more than 5% in the fourth quarter and fell short of Wall Street forecasts. Rival Chevron fell 3.8% after it posted a quarterly loss of $6.6 billion.

Benchmark crude oil fell 58 cents to settle at $51.56 a barrel. Brent crude oil, the international standard, dropped 13 cents to close at $58.16 a barrel. Wholesale gasoline was unchanged at $1.49 per gallon. Heating oil declined 1 cent to $1.63 per gallon. Natural gas rose 1 cent to $1.84 per 1,000 cubic feet. 

Gold fell 60 cents to $1,582.90 per ounce, silver rose 2 cents to $17.97 per ounce and copper was unchanged at $2.52 per pound, but it’s down 6.4% for the week. Copper is widely used in manufacturing and is often seen as an indicator of how that sector is doing. 

The dollar fell to 108.37 Japanese yen from 108.78 yen on Thursday. The euro strengthened to $1.1089 from $1.1031.

European markets closed broadly lower. Markets in Asia finished mostly lower, though Japan’s Nikkei 225 rose 1%.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> I do not understand why a hospital is being hurriedly built and people are being evacuated and quarantined, IF ONLY a few people have died.


I heard they plan on destroying the hospital after. If true, then there's more to the story. Hospitals know how to disinfect so there's no point in destroying a resource that can be repurposed.


----------



## brg240

No, not at all.

People should be more concerned about the flu.

*I am concerned about the people in Wuhan, China


----------



## kikigirl

Came back from Africa on Thursday, transiting through Paris. As soon as I stepped outside my US port of re-entry, I began coughing. By the end of the day, I was a mess.

I left on Jan 23, and was already calculating incubation times and what not on my way out of the US, maybe through inadvertent contact at the airports. News of the human-human transmission in Germany freaked me out.

Thankfully, yesterday doc cleared me as having the regular flu. She had the expression of someone who’d been fielding self-reports all day. Hey, better safe than sorry. As I told DH, I’d rather know early and be quarantined than have on my conscience the illnesses of people with whom I was in contact.

Praying that this thing doesn’t reach Africa.  My biggest fear is that with some of the lax border control procedures there, some carriers from China might find their way on the continent.


----------



## Laela

Woah...glad to hear you're good!
I don't  think Africa can handle  an outbreak  of that virus...even S. Africa isn't  trying to evacuate their people  stuck in lockdown  in Wuhan... I pray that virus doesn't  spread  there.. 




kikigirl said:


> Came back from Africa on Thursday, transiting through Paris. As soon as I stepped outside my US port of re-entry, I began coughing. By the end of the day, I was a mess.
> 
> I left on Jan 23, and was already calculating incubation times and what not on my way out of the US, maybe through inadvertent contact at the airports. News of the human-human transmission in Germany freaked me out.
> 
> Thankfully, yesterday doc cleared me as having the regular flu. She had the expression of someone who’d been fielding self-reports all day. Hey, better safe than sorry. As I told DH, I’d rather know early and be quarantined than have on my conscience the illnesses of people with whom I was in contact.
> 
> Praying that this thing doesn’t reach Africa.  My biggest fear is that with some of the lax border control procedures there, some carriers from China might find their way on the continent.


----------



## kikigirl

Laela said:


> Woah...glad to hear you're good!
> I don't  think Africa can handle  an outbreak  of that virus...even S. Africa isn't  trying to evacuate their people  stuck in lockdown  in Wuhan... I pray that virus doesn't  spread  there..



Truly, papa God. Where I was, roads were under construction everywhere. Dust...ha!  If the virus gets there, people might not even pay attention for days, thinking it’s just regular coughing.


----------



## larry3344

kikigirl said:


> Truly, papa God. Where I was, roads were under construction everywhere. Dust...ha!  If the virus gets there, people might not even pay attention for days, thinking it’s just regular coughing.


Every time I hear of these global pandemics, I always think how behind African governments are. My mother always  says that God watches over this continent cause procedures are too lax.


----------



## vevster

She gives great tips


I am so interested in this:
https://www.forceofnatureclean.com/ref/naturalhealthresources/?campaign=HHGG19


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Apple temporarily closes all 42 stores in China as coronavirus spreads*

New York (CNN) — Apple is temporarily closing all of its stores in China because of the coronavirus outbreak. 

*Apple (AAPL)'s website in China says that all 42 stores will be closed until February 9. The online website still works for customers in China.
"Out of an abundance of caution and based on the latest advice from leading health experts, we're closing all our corporate offices, stores and contact centers in mainland China through February 9," Apple told CNN Business in a statement. "We will continue to closely monitor the situation and we look forward to reopening our stores as soon as possible."*

Almost 12,000 cases have been confirmed worldwide, with more than 11,800 of those in China. At least 26 other countries have reported cases, including three in Japan, two in the UK and two in Australia Saturday.
Beijing has taken unprecedented measures to try to contain the virus, including placing millions of people in major cities on lockdown and extending the Lunar New Year holiday.

*Apple stores are usually a communal place for customers to gather, touch the same electronic devices and sample them before deciding on purchases. According to people in the country, Chinese streets are growing emptier in the extension of the Lunar New Year holiday, leading to less foot traffic to shops.

Apple CEO Tim Cook said on an earnings call Tuesday that Apple had been regularly deep cleaning stores this week and conducted temperature checks on employees to avoid spreading the virus. He added that while sales in a Wuhan store, one of the first to close, were relatively small, he expected the decline in retail traffic and other store closures to negatively impact sales. Sales in China make up about 15% of Apple's total revenue.
Analysts expect the immediate impact of the virus to be small, but that could change depending on how long the outbreak goes on for.*

"The coronavirus impact looks to be, at worst, 3% of iPhone units pushing out from March to June," said Daniel Ives, managing director of equity research at Wedbush Securities, "However, if the lockdown in China [and] outbreak spills into later February or March, then we have darker storm clouds on the horizon for the tech space and global markets, with China consumer demand doldrums."

Ives said that Apple's device manufacturing would similarly be able to weather the storms unless the outbreak continued into late February, bringing "systemic risks" to the supply chain.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Defense Department will provide housing for as many as 1,000 people who may need to be quarantined upon arrival *

From CNN's Barbara Starr and Kevin Bohn







Yasin Ozturk/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


Defense Secretary Mark Esper has approved a request to provide military housing for up to 1,000 people who may need to be quarantined upon arrival in the US from overseas travel due to concerns about possible infection from the coronavirus, the Pentagon said in a statement today.

The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) asked the Defense Department to provide several facilities capable of housing at least 250 people in individual rooms through Feb. 29, the Pentagon added.

"Under the request, DOD will only provide housing support, while HHS will be responsible for all care, transportation, and security of the evacuees. DOD personnel will not be directly in contact with the evacuees and evacuees will not have access to any base location other than their assigned housing. In accordance with CDC guidelines, all evacuees will be monitored for a period of 14 days. Should routine monitoring of the evacuees identify ill individuals, HHS has procedures in place to transport them to a local civilian hospital," the Pentagon said in the statement.
The Pentagon says these installations have been selected by DOD to assist HHS evacuation operations, if needed:


The 168th Regiment, Regional Training Institute, Fort Carson, Colorado
Travis Air Force Base, California
Lackland Air Force Base, Texas
Marine Corps Air Station Miramar, California


----------



## Dellas

Not concerned but do think about our food supply.


----------



## moneychaser

Why haven’t they issued a travel ban.


----------



## intellectualuva

vevster said:


> She gives great tips
> 
> 
> I am so interested in this:
> https://www.forceofnatureclean.com/ref/naturalhealthresources/?campaign=HHGG19



I ordered those Force of Nature cleaning stuff. I love things like that. I definitely subscribed to her as I already have all of the things she suggested in my home down to the brand with the exception of elderberry gummies. I use capsules.


----------



## Chicoro

Chicoro said:


> *I have a friend who flew to China on Tuesday of this week. I think he is headed for the Shaanxi Province to see those terracota soldiers. It looks like this district is about 400 miles away. He will be in China for three (3) weeks. He has not mentioned anything, but then again the internet is 'limited' in some ways in China.*




*My Friend Arrived from China back to France! *​My friend arrived in France yesterday. He took a flight from China to Doha in Qatar at the Hamad International Airport. He said he didn't receive any screening except maybe something to check to see if someone has fever in their body. He is not sure because no one came up to him to check his temperature with an apparatus of any kind. I guess if they used something, it was the heat screening you pass through without your knowledge, that shows the internal heat map of your  body.

He said when he arrived to Paris, there was no active screening. He said perhaps the flights directly from China to France are treated differently.

He was not in Wuhan, but north of it somewhere. He said the ONLY reason he came back early was because everything was closed down. He said he couldn't get anything to eat, his hotel was closed when he left and came back after one day, and the sites were shut as well. He said where he was, the city had the same population of France and there were not any people on the street. It was eerie.

He claims that the people who are dying are people who are at risk who are heavy smokers, people with heart problems and the infirmed. Those tend to be Chinese men over 55.

He also said that last year in France, 8,000 people died from the flu. He said statistically that number is far greater and more alarming [to him]  than the numbers presented of the deaths in China due to the virus, when you compare the numbers based upon population. For example 8000/French population amount vs 300/Chinese population amount.

I told him to stay away from any babies in his family for 14 days. I also said, I won't be seeing YOU for about 14 days myself. He laughed and said, "I knew you would say that."

He also said he called the Emergency line in France and they said, they thought he was a low risk. But if he has a fever to go to the hospital. He plans on going to work on Tuesday.

-----
I was like, "What about those hospitals being built? Surely there is a problem. His response was that it was more a political response than a health related responses. I let it drop after that. He said to him, it's like the flu and it is decimating the at risk,  or most infirmed people in the population.

-------
I think there are about 1,000 confirmed flu deaths across the US for this 2019/2020 flu season.


----------



## Chicoro

I think I finally get the human to human thing.

If you were in the city of Wuhan or China, and you got the Coronavirus, that's one way.

If you were NEVER in the city of Wuhan or in China, but got infected with the Coranavirus, then that is_* considerd Human to Human infection*_. For example, the case of the man in Chicago getting sick. Although his wife had come back from Wuhan with the illness, the fact that she passed it to him outside of the epicenter is the Human to Human spread. I think!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> I think I finally get the human to human thing.
> 
> If you were in the city of Wuhan or China, and you got the Coronavirus, that's one way.
> 
> If you were NEVER in the city of Wuhan or in China, but got infected with the Coranavirus, then that is_* considerd Human to Human infection*_. For example, the case of the man in Chicago getting sick. Although his wife had come back from Wuhan with the illness, the fact that she passed it to him outside of the epicenter is the Human to Human spread. I think!


I thought it was literal. I think human to human is what it sounds like vs people who contract it from animals or the fecal material of animals. I don’t think your location is what determines it.


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> I thought it was literal. I think human to human is what it sounds like vs people who contract it from animals or the fecal material of animals. I don’t think your location is what determines it.



Thank you for clarifying. So, wouldn't most of the infection be considered human to human? What I keep hearing is that they are worried because infection is spreading in human to human way. I could have also confused the information, too. Thank you for responding.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for clarifying. So, wouldn't most of the infection be considered human to human? What I keep hearing is that they are worried because infection is spreading in human to human way. I could have also confused the information, too. Thank you for responding.


Most future infections should be human to human. There’s a market in Wuhan with exotic game that people think is ground zero so it makes since that there’re larger numbers of zoonotic (animal to human) infections there. It’s popular among locals and tourists and it has the right set of conditions to support transmission. 

I’ll try to find the article I read on it last week. I didn’t post it because it hasn’t officially been identified as the cause of the outbreak and I didn’t want to take us down a rabbit hole.


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> Most future infections should be human to human. There’s a market in Wuhan with exotic game that people think is ground zero so it makes since that there’re larger numbers of zoonotic (animal to human) infections there. It’s popular among locals and tourists and it has the right set of conditions to support transmission.
> 
> I’ll try to find the article I read on it last week. I didn’t post it because it hasn’t officially been identified as the cause of the outbreak and I didn’t want to take us down a rabbit hole.



Thank you very much! It's good for us to understand at a detailed level. It's better to go down a rabbit hole on the internet than to go down one in real life due to a lack of knowledge.  Thus, what you can present will be appreciated!


----------



## vevster

intellectualuva said:


> I ordered those Force of Nature cleaning stuff. I love things like that. I definitely subscribed to her as I already have all of the things she suggested in my home down to the brand with the exception of elderberry gummies. I use capsules.


Yea I want the Force of Nature system too. I have most of the items as well.


----------



## intellectualuva

Dellas said:


> Not concerned but do think about our food supply.



I've been thinking about this as I decide where to eat or just cook at home these days. Lol.

I found N95 masks at home depot, but it wasn't many left plus they capped how many you could buy. I won't need them as I work from home most of the time, but definitely plan to learn proper usage and especially removal.

For me, this is beyond this Coronavirus. I had plans to step up the items in my emergency backpack and bump up one of the prepper threads we had around here just for discussion.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TLDR - The virus was originally transmitted from animal to human but they haven't identified which animal. Previous outbreaks of infectious diseases originated from eating wild animals or contamination by wild animals. Ebola was thought to be caused by eating bat meat but it's now believed that patient zero consumed food that was contaminated by bat waste instead.  Reports that tie the coronavirus to eating bat soup are unsubstantiated. SARS was caused by eating civet cats which were sold in similar wet markets. Wet markets are problematic because "A mixture of urine, feces and other bodily fluids from live, wild creatures ends up mixing with blood from butchered animals, providing ideal opportunities for viruses and bacteria to thrive."

*The Role of Wild Animals in the Wuhan Coronavirus Outbreak | Time*
*It was no secret to anyone in Wuhan that Huanan Seafood Market sold a lot more than its name suggested. While one side of the low-slung warren of stalls did primarily stock fish and shellfish, the other offered a cornucopia of spices, sundries and, if you knew where to look, beavers, porcupines and snakes.

“It was well-known for selling lots of weird, live animals,” says James, an English teacher who for five years lived a few hundred feet from the market, and who asks TIME to only use one name due to the sensitivity of the situation. “So nobody was surprised at all when it emerged that the virus might have come from an unusual animal.”

Scientists have confirmed that the pneumonia-like disease, like around 70% of new human pathogens, was zoonotic or transmitted from an animal. But they are still investigating exactly what creature might be the source of the “novel coronavirus”*—dubbed 2019-nCoV and belonging to the same family as severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) and Middle East respiratory syndrome (MERS).

As Wuhan coronavirus infection rates soar to more than 830 people across more than half a dozen nations—causing 26 deaths and leading to the unprecedented lockdown of 13 Chinese cities comprising more than 30 million people—*researchers are examining China’s penchant for consuming wild animals and whether that ultimately played a role in the outbreak.*





Members of staff of the Wuhan Hygiene Emergency Response Team drive their vehicle as they leave the closed Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market in the city of Wuhan, in Hubei, Province on January 11, 2020, where the Wuhan health commission said that the man who died from a respiratory illness had purchased goods.


*The 2002-2003 SARS pandemic was eventually traced to civet cats sold in a similar style of wet market in southern Guandong province, and some foreign tabloids are circulating unsubstantiated claims that the Wuhan coronavirus originated from everything from bat soup to eating rats and live wolf pups.*

It’s certainly true that many Chinese are obsessive about freshness. Even small supermarkets commonly have fish tanks where shoppers can purchase live seafood. (This reporter was once served slices of sashimi still attached to the carcass of a gasping fish.) Eating wild animals is also considered a luxury because of their rarity and cost, much like game is in the West. Some practitioners of Traditional Chinese Medicine also believe that eating exotic creatures can cure certain ailments and boost “male potency.”

“This is just part of Chinese culture,” says Yanzhong Huang, a public heath expert at the Council for Foreign Relations. “They love to eat anything alive.”

*Wild animals are, of course, especially problematic because their murky provenience makes it difficult to ensure they are free of disease. For this very reason, health campaigns in Africa warn people against the consumption of “bush meat,” which has been linked to the spread of countless diseases, including HIV/Aids.

However, Adam Kamradt-Scott, associate professor specializing in global health security at the University of Sydney, says this way of thinking is often flawed. While scientists first thought that Ebola started with the consumption of bat meat in a village of south-eastern Guinea, they now believe that the two-year-old girl known as Child Zero was likely infected via bat droppings that contaminated an object she put in her mouth. MERS was also primarily spread from live camels to humans through association, rather than the eating of camel meat.*

“It’s not simply a matter of the consumption of exotic animals per se,” says Kamradt-Scott. “So we need to be mindful of picking on or condemning cultural practices.”

Ultimately, though, *experts say that it’s hard to downplay the problematic nature of “wet markets” (so named because of the large quantities of water used to slosh the floors), especially those that also sell live animals. A mixture of urine, feces and other bodily fluids from live, wild creatures ends up mixing with blood from butchered animals, providing ideal opportunities for viruses and bacteria to thrive.

Says Huang: “As long as there are still wet markets, we will continue to see these outbreaks popping up.”*


----------



## Chicoro

@Black Ambrosia ,

So it goes from one animal to one person, then after that all the rest of the infections are spread  via person to person? _Potentially, one little bit of animal boo boo can do all this? I_ am not trying to be funny. If that's the case, its amazing there isn't a new virus outbreak out there or anywhere in the world, every day.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> @Black Ambrosia ,
> 
> So it goes from one animal to one person, then all the rest of the infection is spread person to person?


Until they identify the animal, I don't think we can say for sure. The wet market environment could've led to the virus directly infecting multiple people (animal to human) and then those people could've infected others human to human. Or it could be one unlucky person who got it from an animal and then it spread human to human among everyone else. I don't think we'll know until the CDC or WHO breaks it down later. 

I don't envy those scientists. If this came from the wet market and there's urine, feces, blood, and water all mixing together then they probably won't know the cause without testing just about everything that was sold there since this started. Even with a hazmat suit, that sounds like stepping in front of a bullet. Do they even have access to all that? The appeal of the seafood market is the live food so I doubt there's much there after they sell their goods for the day. If so what can they test besides the water and waste that was left behind?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm in Dublin for a few weeks and heard about this earlier today. I'm hopeful this is just a precaution but I'd freak out if I was on the plane with this guy.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> @Black Ambrosia ,
> 
> So it goes from one animal to one person, then after that all the rest of the infections are spread  via person to person? *Potentially, one little bit of animal boo boo can do all this? I am not trying to be funny. If that's the case, its amazing there isn't a new virus outbreak out there or anywhere in the world, every day.*


Just saw this. Honestly I'm guessing the human body is resilient and comes in contact with unclean food and animal fecal material (on door knobs, faucets, etc) everyday but we don't realize it because it doesn't make us sick or we think it's a bug and never make the connection. I think the coronavirus, ebola, and SARS are just the right combination of deadly factors. Not saying eating animal poo is safe but I think we'd see more outbreaks if that's all it took. I'm thinking about people that sleep with their dogs, kiss them on the mouth, etc. I know there's some fecal matter they're in contact with all the time and nobody's dying.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Thousands of Americans die every year from the flu. Why is no one concerned about that?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Thai doctors have been using a cocktail of flu and HIV drugs to treat coronavirus cases*

A combination of flu and HIV medications are helping treat severe cases of the new coronavirus, Thai doctors said.
Chinese health officials have already been administering the HIV and flu drugs to fight the coronavirus, but the combination of the three together in a cocktail seemed to improve the treatment.
Thailand currently has recorded 19 cases of coronavirus, eight have recovered while 11 are still under treatment in hospitals.
BANGKOK (Reuters) - Thai doctors have seen success in treating severe cases of the new coronavirus with a combination of medications for flu and HIV, with initial results showing vast improvement 48 hours after applying the treatment, they said on Sunday.

The doctors from Rajavithi Hospital in Bangkok said a new approach in coronavirus treatment had improved the condition of several patients under their care, including one 70-year-old Chinese woman from Wuhan who tested positive for the coronavirus for 10 days.

The drug treatment includes a mixture of anti-HIV drugs lopinavir and ritonavir, in combination with flu drug oseltamivir in large doses.

"This is not the cure, but the patient's condition has vastly improved. From testing positive for 10 days under our care, after applying this combination of medicine the test result became negative within 48 hours," Dr. Kriangska Atipornwanich, a lung specialist at Rajavithi, told reporters.

"The outlook is good but we still have to do more study to determine that this can be a standard treatment."

Chinese health officials have already been administering the HIV and flu drugs to fight the coronavirus. The use of the three together in a cocktail seemed to improve the treatment, the Thai doctors said.

Another doctor said that a similar approach in two other patients resulted in one displaying some allergic reaction but the other showed improvement.

"We have been following international practices, but the doctor increased the dosage of one of the drugs," said Somsak Akkslim, director-general of the Medical Services Department, referring to the flu medicine Oseltamivir.

Thailand has recorded 19 cases of coronavirus. Of the Thai patients, eight have recovered and gone home while 11 are still under treatment in hospitals.

Somsak said the health ministry will meet on Monday to discuss the successful treatment in the case of the 70-year-old but said it is still too soon to say that this approach can be applied to all cases.

"Initially we will apply this approach only to severe cases," he said.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Hong Kong announces new border closures, as China's coronavirus death toll overtakes SARS*
Hong Kong (CNN) — *In a matter of weeks, the number of Wuhan coronavirus deaths in mainland China has overtaken the 2003 severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) epidemic in the country, as Beijing injected billions of dollarsinto an economy hit by effective shutdowns to major cities.*

*Since its outbreak in December, more than 360 people have died of the disease in China, the country's health authorities said Monday. The total number of cases in mainland China stood at 17,205 as of Sunday evening, an increase of over 2,800 on the previous day, or almost 20%. 

The 2003 outbreak of SARS -- another coronavirus strand -- infected 5,327 people in mainland China, with 349 deaths. There were 8,098 confirmed cases of SARS worldwide from November 2002 to July 2003, with 774 deaths globally. *

The first death from the virus outside China was confirmed over the weekend. Philippine health officials said that a 44-year-old Chinese man died Saturday after flying into the country from Wuhan.
So far, more than 180 cases have been reported outside of China -- the majority of them with a direct link to the country -- across more than 25 countries and territories worldwide. Many countries have begun closing their borders to visitors from China, with major airlines canceling flights to and from the country.

Hong Kong leader Carrie Lam on Monday announced new border closures over the Wuhan virus, amid intense public pressure to stop anyone crossing into the city from mainland China. Lam said further measures were being taken "to ensure the control of the boundary control points to reduce people movement across the border," but fell short of a complete sealing off of the city.

Germany confirmed its 10th case on Sunday, and there were also new cases reported in South Korea, Vietnam, Malaysia, Macao and Hong Kong. The United States, Australia and New Zealand have all announced that they will not allow foreign nationals who have traveled from or transited through China to enter. Nationals from those countries will face mandatory quarantine on arrival.

The G7 nations will hold a joint telephone conference to discuss how to deal with the coronavirus outbreak, German Health Minister Jens Spahn announced after talking with his American counterpart Alex Azar on Sunday.





*Economic pain*

In China, Monday is supposed to be the first day back at work after an extended Lunar New Year holiday ended on February 2.

However much of the country will not be returning, with multiple local authorities extending the break in an attempt to avoid further spread of the virus. Hubei, the central Chinese province of which Wuhan is the capital, will lengthen its holiday by an "appropriate extent," authorities said Saturday, while Beijing, Shanghai, Chongqing and the manufacturing provinces of Guangdong and Zhejiang will also reportedly remain on holiday until at least next week.
With much of China's economic heartland still closed, concerns are growing over the impact to the Chinese economy. The Shanghai and Shenzhen stock markets -- which have been closed since January 24 -- plunged by around 10% on opening Monday.

The People's Bank of China said Sunday it would inject 1.2 trillion yuan ($173 billion) into the Chinese markets in order to ensure "reasonably ample liquidity" in the banking system and keep currency markets stable.

The net amount of liquidity being injected into the markets will be much lower, however. According to Reuters calculations using central bank data, more than 1 trillion yuan worth of other short-term bond sales will mature Monday. That brings the net amount of cash flooding into the markets down to 150 billion yuan ($21.4 billion).

State news agency Xinhua on Monday published a defiant commentary headlined "Chinese economy resilient enough to counter virus shock."
"The epidemic will eventually come to an end, just like the winter will fade away. The negative implications of the virus on the Chinese economy will be short-lived, and the economic fundamentals are solid enough to withstand its blow," Xinhua said. "Doomsayers take this chance to hype again the China-collapse theory. But seasoned observers disagree."

It quoted a former chief economist at the Asian Development Bank saying that while the economic impact in the first quarter will likely be big, perhaps driving nationwide annual growth down a percentage point, "it will be substantially offset by above-the-trend growth in the rest of the year if the epidemic can be contained soon."

*Fight to control the virus*

In Wuhan itself, the epicenter of the virus outbreak where most of the deaths have been reported, there was a glimmer of hope Monday, as the first of two purpose-built hospitals opened for business.

The hospitals, built in about a week by thousands of workers on round-the-clock shifts and based on a similar plan used during the 2003 SARS outbreak, will be run by People's Liberation Army medical personnel.
They will add thousands of extra beds to Wuhan's extremely strained medical system. Thousands of health workers, including PLA medics, have also been dispatched to help out in ordinary hospitals in the city and other parts of Hubei.

But while Wuhan should be seeing some additional capacity Monday, Hong Kong will be seeing the opposite. Health care workers in the semi-autonomous Chinese city began a five-day strike on Monday over what they see as the failure of the city's government to fully shut the border with China. They are demanding a full border closure and greater support from the government.

In announcing the new border closures, Lam said further measures were being taken "to ensure the control of the boundary control points to reduce people movement across the border," but fell short of completely sealing off the city.

Lam said the main land borders at Lo Wu and Lok Ma Chau would shut as of midnight tonight, as would the Hong Kong-Macau Ferry Terminal.

That will leave all but three border crossings between Hong Kong and mainland China closed. Those which remain open are the city's international airport, the Shenzhen Bay border and the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau bridge.

There is widespread fear in Hong Kong -- where 15 coronavirus cases have been confirmed so far -- of a repeat of SARS, which infected more than 1,700 people and killed 286 in 2003.

Most front line medical workers will not strike, their unions said, in order to continue serving the public, but backroom and support staff will walk out.
*
Studying infection*

Many countries have begun evacuating their citizens out of the worst hit areas of Hubei, while other nations, in addition to closing their borders to all visitors from China, are ordering mandatory quarantines of nationals returning home.

Major airlines -- including British Airways, American Airlines, Air Canada and Lufthansa -- have canceled or slashed routes to China for the foreseeable future.

Much of the concern is driven by the lack of a confirmed cure or treatment protocol for the virus, which appears to be far more contagious -- though not as deadly -- as SARS. About 10% of SARS cases resulted in death, while the toll from Wuhan coronavirus cases stands at about 2%.

On Sunday, doctors in Thailand said they had successfully treated one Wuhan coronavirus patient with a combination of antiviral drugs.

Dr. Kriangsak Atipornwanich, a doctor at Rajavithi Hospital in Bangkok, said at a Ministry of Health news conference that he had treated a 71-year-old woman patient from China with a combination of drugs used in HIV and flu treatments. He said the patient had previously been treated only with anti-HIV drugs.

Officials at the news conference said the latest lab test showed there was no trace of the virus in the patient's respiratory system.

Hospitals in Beijing have previously reported using HIV drugs to treat coronavirus patients, though it is unclear if they have been successful.

*With some apparent good news came another worrying development, however. Scientists in China discovered over the weekend that fecal samples from patients infected with the Wuhan coronavirus tested positive for the pathogen. 

This means it is highly possible the virus can exist in and spread through contaminated fecal matter. Previously it had been thought the virus mainly spread through droplets emitted when a person coughs or sneezes, or through other direct contact. *

*One of the major SARS outbreaks during the 2003 epidemic was in the Hong Kong housing estate of Amoy Gardens. There, the virus is believed to have spread "via aerosolized fecal matter through the internal sewer system," according to a report by the US National Institute of Medicine.*


----------



## Chicoro

At the end of this video he talks about a 'Fecal plume'. This means that when you go to the restroom and have a bowel movement, this bacteria filled plume rises up and can travel. They found coronavirus in the stool of one person. 

During the SARS epidemic, a man in a Chinese apartment building evacuated (had a bowel movement) and the fecal plume spread throughout  the apartment building and contaminated many of the people in the apartment building.

This is why I tell people: *DO NOT KEEP YOUR TOOTHBRUSH in the BATHROOM!* Even if there is no virus in your fecal matter there is still bacteria there, in non-virus containing fecal matter. It can get in your mouth. I learned about this from the book, Kiss Your Dentist Goodbye, by Dr. Ellie, about 2 years ago.


----------



## Chicoro

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#

John Hopkins Live Dashboard regarding the virus.


----------



## intellectualuva

I wonder if we will ever know China's real numbers.


----------



## Reinventing21

@Chicoro said "This is why I tell people: *DO NOT KEEP YOUR TOOTHBRUSH in the BATHROOM!* Even if there is no virus in your fecal matter there is still bacteria there, in non-virus containing fecal matter. It can get in your mouth."

YES!  I haven't kept my toothbrush in the bathroom for the same reason even though I didn't know the science behind it.  I just have germaphobic tendencies.


----------



## vevster

The voice of reason.


----------



## vevster

*


Chicoro said:



			This is why I tell people: DO NOT KEEP YOUR TOOTHBRUSH in the BATHROOM!

Click to expand...


I use these:

https://drtungs.com/individual-products/29-drtungs-snapon-toothbrush-protection.html

*


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> *
> I use these:
> 
> https://drtungs.com/individual-products/29-drtungs-snapon-toothbrush-protection.html
> *


According to Dr. Ellie those are not a good idea. The goal is to keep the toothbrush disinfected and dry. By using a cover, the brush doesn't dry.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> According to Dr. Ellie those are not a good idea. The goal is to keep the toothbrush disinfected and dry. By using a cover, the brush doesn't dry.


Ugh! One more thing to do!  I’ll check out that book


----------



## LivingInPeace

vevster said:


> The voice of reason.


35,000 Americans died from the flu last year. That’s frightening.


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> Ugh! One more thing to do!  I’ll check out that book


 
No need to buy the book for that piece of info. She says pour a capful of plain Listerine on toothbrush, rinse the Listerine and store the toothbrush outside the toilet/bathroom where it can dry.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> No need to buy the book for that piece of info. She says pour a capful of plain Listerine on toothbrush, rinse the Listerine and store the toothbrush outside the toilet/bathroom where it can dry.


No, I'm interested in the entire topic. But thanks for the listerine tip!  I'm wondering if I get that gadget can that solution be used to disinfect toothbrushes.  I'm thinking yes, because you can spray a binkie with it and put it back in the babies mouth......


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Conoravirus case confirmed in Wisconsin, the 12th case in the U.S.*
*The patient had been around an individual with the virus while traveling in China.*
Feb. 5, 2020, 7:42 PM GMT

Public health officials in Wisconsin have confirmed a case of the new coronavirus in that state, bringing the national total to 12.

The patient had come into contact with an individual with the virus while traveling in China.

The patient's illness is reported to be mild. Health authorities said the person is in isolation at home and was never sick enough to require hospitalization.

"At this time, the risk of getting sick from 2019 novel coronavirus is very low," Jeanne Ayers, administrator for the Wisconsin Division of Public Health, said during a call Wednesday afternoon with journalists.

The person had sought care in the emergency department of a hospital in Madison, Wisconsin. The health care workers who cared for the patient are now being monitored for symptoms.

There have been 11 other cases of the novel coronavirus in the U.S. One of those patients has been released from the hospital. The others remain hospitalized and are doing "well," according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


----------



## rayne

I'm behind in reading this thread, but I just saw this and had to post. A newborn has the virus. I hope the baby is ok.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...st-30-hours-after-birth/ar-BBZFMSb?ocid=ientp

ETA:
*Baby tests positive for China virus just 30 hours after birth *
AFP
8 hrs ago

UP NEXT
WHO says novel coronavirus does…

A baby in China's epidemic-hit Wuhan city has been diagnosed with the novel coronavirus just 30 hours after being born, Chinese state media reported Wednesday.

The infant is the youngest person recorded as being infected by the virus, which has killed nearly 500 people since emerging late last year.

CCTV quoted experts as saying it may be a case of "vertical transmission", referring to infections passed from mother to child during pregnancy, childbirth or immediately after.

The mother had tested positive for the virus before she gave birth.

The official Xinhua news agency reported Monday that a baby born last week to an infected mother had tested negative.

The disease is believed to have emerged in December in a Wuhan market that sold wild animals, and spread rapidly as people travelled for the Lunar New Year holiday in January.

China's national health commission said on Tuesday that the oldest person diagnosed with the virus is a 90-year-old, and that 80 percent of reported deaths have been of patients 60 years of age and older.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Corona beer maker shrugs off misinformation on coronavirus*
January 30, 2020 / 1:39 PM
By Kate Gibson

Corona beer maker Constellation Brands is brushing off misinformation spread by social media users that erroneously links the Mexican beer brand to the deadly China coronavirus.

The fast-spreading coronavirus has killed more than 170 people in China and set off a flood of misinformation on Facebook.

People's wildly incorrect ideas extended to Corona beer, with the popular brew from Mexico seeing a deluge of Google searches in the past week along with the terms "beer virus" and "corona beer virus."

In the U.S., Google Trends figures that 57% of those that searched one of those terms in recent days searched for "beer virus," while the remaining 43% looked for "corona beer virus."

The search engine on Tuesday tweeted that "coronavirus symptoms" had jumped 1,050% this week.
A spokesperson for publicly traded Constellation Brands said the company is not overly concerned about its beer brand getting a bad rap.

"We believe that consumers, by and large, understand there's no linkage between the virus and our beer/business," a spokesperson emailedCBS MoneyWatch.

The U.S. company's stock price was about $190 a share on Thursday, down slightly from $195 last Friday.

______________

Saw this at work today


----------



## Everything Zen

Can you keep your toothbrush head in a closed bathroom cabinet? I rinse it with hydrogen peroxide daily after use.


----------



## Everything Zen

Chicoro said:


> At the end of this video he talks about a 'Fecal plume'. This means that when you go to the restroom and have a bowel movement, this bacteria filled plume rises up and can travel. They found coronavirus in the stool of one person.
> 
> During the SARS epidemic, a man in a Chinese apartment building evacuated (had a bowel movement) and the fecal plume spread throughout  the apartment building and contaminated many of the people in the apartment building.
> 
> This is why I tell people: *DO NOT KEEP YOUR TOOTHBRUSH in the BATHROOM!* Even if there is no virus in your fecal matter there is still bacteria there, in non-virus containing fecal matter. It can get in your mouth. I learned about this from the book, Kiss Your Dentist Goodbye, by Dr. Ellie, about 2 years ago.



That case of SARS spreading from diarrhea. Jesus Christ...


----------



## Chicoro

Everything Zen said:


> Can you keep your toothbrush head in a closed bathroom cabinet? I rinse it with hydrogen peroxide daily after use.


 
I don't know. I follow the simple process outlined her book, which is outlined on her website. I do not vary it. I do not modify the proceed. I do know that my teeth and those of my family, have greatly benefited from using her process.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

vevster said:


> No, I'm interested in the entire topic. But thanks for the listerine tip!  I'm wondering if I get that gadget can that solution be used to disinfect toothbrushes.  I'm thinking yes, because you can spray a binkie with it and put it back in the babies mouth......




I already rinse my toothbrush with listerine, I also want to read the book.


----------



## vevster

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I already rinse my toothbrush with listerine, I also want to read the book.


I can also stick it in vinegar for 1/2 an hour..... ugh, one more thing to do!


----------



## weaveadiva

.
.


----------



## Ganjababy

The doctor who first reported it in December died. He was only 34.


----------



## Ganjababy

I guess he is not dead after all. I hope he survived


Coronavirus: Chinese media confusion over doctor's death

Chinese media have changed a report that a doctor who blew the whistle on the coronavirus outbreak has died of the infection.

The state-run Global Times said Li Wenliang had died in Wuhan but later reported he was instead critically ill.

The People's Daily had earlier sent out a tweet saying Dr Li's death had sparked "national grief".

Dr Li warned fellow medics about the virus on 30 December but was told by police to stop making "false comments".

The coronavirus has now killed more than 560 people and infected 28,000 in China.

Five need-to-know things about virus

It causes severe acute respiratory infection and symptoms usually start with a fever, followed by a dry cough. Most people infected are likely to fully recover - just as they would from a flu.

How did the confusion occur?

Dr Li was declared dead at 21:30 local time (13:30 GMT) on Thursday, and the news was reported by Chinese state media outlets, triggering a huge wave of popular reaction on Weibo, China's equivalent of Twitter.

Journalists and doctors at the scene, who do not want their names used, told the BBC and other media that government officials then intervened.

Official media outlets were told to change their reports to say the doctor was still being treated.

Reports said the doctor was given a treatment known as ECMO (extra-corporeal membrane oxygenation) which keeps a person's heart pumping and keeps their blood oxygenated without it going through their lungs.

What is Li Wenliang's story?

Dr Li, an ophthalmologist, posted his story on Weibo from a hospital bed a month after sending out his initial warning.

He had noticed seven cases of a virus that he thought looked like Sars - the virus that led to a global epidemic in 2003.

The Chinese doctor who tried to warn others

Diary of a life in locked-down Wuhan

A visual guide to the outbreak

On 30 December he sent a message to fellow doctors in a chat group warning them to wear protective clothing to avoid infection.

Four days later he was summoned to the Public Security Bureau where he was told to sign a letter. In the letter he was accused of "making false comments" that had "severely disturbed the social order".

He was one of eight people who police said were being investigated for "spreading rumours" Local authorities later apologised to Dr Li.

In his Weibo post he describes how on 10 January he started coughing, the next day he had a fever and two days later he was in hospital. He was diagnosed with the coronavirus on 30 January.

What is the latest on the virus in China?

China is introducing more restrictive measures to try to control the outbreak.

Beijing has banned group dining for events such as birthdays and weddings while cities such as Hangzhou and Nanchang are limiting how many family members can leave home each day.

Hubei province, the worst hit by the virus, has switched off lifts in high-rise buildings to discourage residents from going outside.

Its capital, Wuhan, has a lack of beds and equipment, one senior city official said. Despite the rapid construction of two hospitals, the volume of patients is causing severe strain.

Reports on social media say the Wuhan government is to carry out door-to-door temperature checks on residents.

The city of Dali in Yunnan province was accused of requisitioning a shipment of masks bound for Chongqing. Dali's government said it could not do anything as the boxes had already been distributed.

The cities of Qingdao and Shenyang also reportedly squabbled over a medical shipment.

There has been criticism of the crackdowns, with Human Rights Watch saying China was "treating public health with a sledgehammer".

Meanwhile, Hong Kong has seen panic buying of goods, including toilet rolls, and there have been huge queues for masks.

What's the latest on infections?

Although the virus has spread overseas, with confirmed infection in some 25 nations, there have so far been only two deaths outside mainland China - one in Hong Kong and one in the Philippines.

The World Health Organization has declared a global health emergency, saying if funds are not allocated now to tackle the outbreak, nations would pay for it later.

Coronavirus: What it does to the body

Although the official figures in China are of 28,000 infections, some scientists have estimated that the actual rate could be 10 times higher, with the majority of infected people only presenting mild symptoms, not receiving treatment, yet passing on the potentially deadly disease.

The UK on Thursday confirmed a third case of the virus.

Some 3,700 people on the Diamond Princess cruise vessel moored off Japan face testing and quarantine for at least two weeks. It has seen on 20 virus cases.

Another cruise ship with 3,600 passengers and crew is quarantined in Hong Kong with three cases on board.

Learn more about the new virus

How worried should we be?

The city now in lockdown

Can wearing masks stop the spread of viruses?

Coronavirus: A visual guide to the outbreak

Have you been affected by any of the issues raised? You can share your experiences by emailing [email protected] .

Please include a contact number if you are willing to speak to a BBC journalist. You can also contact us in the following ways:

WhatsApp: +44 7756 165803

Send pictures/video to [email protected]

Or Upload your pictures/video here

Tweet: @BBC_HaveYourSay

Please read our terms & conditions and privacy policy


----------



## Kitamita

Ganjababy said:


> I guess he is not dead after all. I hope he survived
> 
> Dr Li was declared dead at 21:30 local time (13:30 GMT) on Thursday, and the news was reported by Chinese state media outlets, triggering a huge wave of popular reaction on Weibo, China's equivalent of Twitter.
> 
> Journalists and doctors at the scene, who do not want their names used, told the BBC and other media that government officials then intervened.
> 
> Official media outlets were told to change their reports to say the doctor was still being treated.
> 
> Reports said the doctor was given a treatment known as *ECMO (extra-corporeal membrane oxygenation)* which keeps a person's heart pumping and keeps their blood oxygenated without it going through their lungs.



"Extracorporeal membrane oxygenation, also known as extracorporeal life support, is an extracorporeal technique of providing prolonged cardiac and respiratory support to persons whose heart and lungs are unable to provide an adequate amount of gas exchange or perfusion to sustain life. Wikipedia"

So basically he is on life support... I do genuinely  hope he makes  it, though it doesn't look good. 

He is only 34yrs. So you would think he could beat it but if the Tencent numbers are anywhere close to being correct...  https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3871594  The article is unsubstantiated so I didn't take it as a fact but who knows if china is reporting accurate facts.


----------



## Kitamita

vevster said:


> I can also stick it in vinegar for 1/2 an hour..... ugh, one more thing to do!





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I already rinse my toothbrush with listerine, I also want to read the book.





Chicoro said:


> I don't know. I follow the simple process outlined her book, which is outlined on her website. I do not vary it. I do not modify the proceed. I do know that my teeth and those of my family, have greatly benefited from using her process.



Here you go ladies: https://brushspa.com 

Brushspa is a unique toothbrush cleaner and sanitizer that offers one of the best ways to keep your toothbrush clean at home or on the go. With Brushspa, we bring you a product that eliminates bacteria and germs from your toothbrush in just a matter of few minutes. Its unique features help disinfect and sanitize your toothbrush, while stopping the bacteria on its surface from spreading in your mouth.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

It’s official. Sad.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

https://nypost.com/2020/02/07/four-...hip-hospitalized-after-ship-docks-in-bayonne/


too close to home now....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I've been hearing that the doctor was 'helped' to the other side


----------



## vevster

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I've been hearing that the doctor was 'helped' to the other side


----------



## Black Ambrosia

guyaneseyankee said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/02/07/four-...hip-hospitalized-after-ship-docks-in-bayonne/
> 
> 
> too close to home now....


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Scared, angry passengers are trapped on three cruise ships amid coronavirus outbreak*
Tokyo (CNN) — It was supposed to be the holiday of a lifetime.

Instead, American couple Kent and Rebecca Frasure found themselves quarantined on a cruise ship, staring at ambulances lined up on land ready to receive the increasing toll of passengers diagnosed with a deadly virus.

On Friday morning, Rebecca, 35, found out she had tested positive for Wuhan coronavirus and had to leave the ship immediately -- alone, as her husband Kent, 42, was still apparently uninfected.

Her only symptom when she tested positive was a cough.

"It is terrible, I could never imagine that this could be happening right now," she told CNN shortly before she left the boat. "(The hardest part) is the unknown. Like, I don't know what's going to happen an hour from now."

The Diamond Princess cruise ship, on which the Frasures were traveling, has been quarantined off the coast of Yokohama, near Tokyo, since Tuesday, after a former passenger tested positive for the coronavirus.

There are more than 3,700 people on board, including 2,600 passengers, of whom 428 are American. So far, 61 passengers have tested positive for the virus, and the quarantine is expected to last until at least February 19.

So far more than 31,400 people globally have been infected by the pneumonia-like coronavirus, which originated in the central Chinese city of Wuhan, and at least 630 have died, predominantly in mainland China.

*Three cruise ships in Asia, including the Diamond Princess, have had their journeys disrupted or brought to a halt by the virus. In the middle of the East China Sea, the Westerdam is struggling to find a port to dock at after being turned away from both Taiwan and Japan over fears of passenger contamination.

Meanwhile, in Hong Kong, the World Dream cruise ship has been held in quarantine since docking Wednesday, after eight former passengers tested positive for the virus.*

http:////cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/200207182122-01-kent-rebecca-diamond-princess-exlarge-169.jpeg
Kent and Rebecca Frasure found themselves on a cruise ship under quarantine in Japan after a coronavirus outbreak.

*Fear on the Diamond Princess*

*
After Rebecca was diagnosed, Kent says no one came to disinfect the room the couple shared. He believes it is only a matter of time before he is diagnosed with the virus, too.* "(But) you roll with the punches and try to make the best of things as you can," he said.

Information from the cruise staff has been scant and he only found out that a further 41 passengers had been diagnosed with the virus after talking to a reporter, he said.

*"The only way anybody knows (what is happening) is when people that are infected tell other people they've been infected," he said.*

*American author Gay Courter is also among the more than 2,600 passengers trapped on board the Diamond Princess, which she described as a "contaminated prison."*

"(My husband Philip and I) are 75 and 77 years old, we have health risks and we are a bad category to get sick ... We are not safe in our rooms," she said.

In an attempt to escape the infection, Courter said she had contacted her insurance company, Medjet, which is willing to send a crisis extraction team from the boat to evacuate her.

US couple quarantined on ship in Japan: 'Trump, save us' 01:30

The US and Japanese governments, however, won't allow that to happen. Japanese health officials told CNN that any passengers of the Diamond Princess had to go through the quarantine process before they were allowed onto land and that the process was ongoing.

"We can be taken in quarantine, and extracted in quarantine and arrive in the United States safely," she said. "We are not sick at the moment but there is a major concern that circulating air on this ship can make people sick."

Courter said the US government could take them to the nearby Okinawa military base for evacuation, telling President Donald Trump that he could have another thousand US coronavirus cases on his hands if the ship wasn't emptied.

"This was a trip of a lifetime, and I used all of my credit card points. The way out was divine but right now I do not mind how I go home," she said.

Courter is afraid that if she becomes infected she may not survive. Older people are especially susceptible to the Wuhan coronavirus -- China's National Health Commission said Tuesday that 80% of all fatalities in mainland China were over the age of 60.
"I (just) do not want to go home in a box," she said.

*Nightmare on board the Westerdam*

*The Westerdam cruise liner left Singapore on January 16 for what should have been a 30-day cruise around Asia. But after leaving Hong Kong on February 1, the ship has been turned away from the Philippines due to fears that there may be coronavirus cases on board. There is no suggestion that any passengers, current or former, have been infected.*

Australian passenger David Holst, 63, who is traveling on the Westerdam with his wife Judy, said that the ship had briefly docked in Kaohsiung, Taiwan. But on February 6, Taiwan announced it would no longer allow international cruise ships to dock in its ports due to fears around the epidemic.

The Westerdam left Kaohsiung and was turned away from Taipei as well.

*The ship, which is operated by Holland America, had been set to stop at five ports in Japan, but on Thursday the Japanese government said that it would not allow the Westerdam to call anywhere in their territory. *

"No one wants us," Holst told CNN from the cruise ship, which is currently sailing through the East China Sea. "Holland America said they're in discussions with the US State Department, the US Navy, and the Dutch government to try and find a solution. I have no idea what that will be or when that would be."

Holst said he and his wife had spent more than $20,000 on the trip, including flights. But he said the past six or seven days had been a "nightmare."

"It keeps getting worse and everyone on board is just living in fear that the bell is going to ring and the captain is going to say, 'Return to your cabins, we're in quarantine and we've got a virus case on board,'" he said.

In a statement, Holland America said it understood that guests on board are concerned and it was doing everything it could to protect their health.

"We have implemented a significant number of measures. Our medical experts have been coordinating closely with global health authorities to implement enhanced screening, prevention and control measures for our ships," the statement said.

"We have no reason to believe there are cases of coronavirus on board."

The company added that all guests would receive a full refund of their cruise fare plus a future cruise credit of 100% of their cruise fare.

Holst criticized the ship for stopping in at Hong Kong and taking on new passengers there, despite the Chinese territory having coronavirus cases. "People are angry, I think the tension is rising and everyone on this boat for the last seven days has lived under the dark shadow of wondering whether we have the virus on board," he said.

In its statement, Holland America said it had followed US Centers for Disease and Control guidelines at the time the ship docked in Hong Kong on February 1.


*Trapped in Hong Kong*


*In Hong Kong, the 3,600 people aboard the World Dream cruise liner have been under quarantine for three days after a number of passengers from a former voyage tested positive for the coronavirus.*

*Three crew members have been evacuated from the ship for treatment in hospital.*

Chuang Shuk-kwan of the Hong Kong Department of Health said that all passengers would have to remain on board until "we complete the quarantine work." Chuang said *33 crew members had shown symptoms of illness at varying degrees, although most had tested negative for the coronavirus.*

*Before arriving in Hong Kong, the World Dream had docked at several ports across China and Vietnam. On January 24, after visiting those locations, more than 4,400 passengers disembarked mostly to return to mainland China. *

*Not long after, eight of those former passengers were confirmed to be infected with the coronavirus, potentially leaving the ship contaminated.*

Dream Cruises has said it is attempting to contact passengers who had previously been on board the World Dream "to inform them of the situation and seek professional health assistance."

*There is no word yet when the World Dream may be allowed to leave Hong Kong.*


----------



## Lylddlebit

Chicoro said:


> https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#
> 
> John Hopkins Live Dashboard regarding the virus.
> View attachment 455275




I am glad you posted this.  I am noticing how many more people are recovering than passing.  That is good news.   I hope they can provide more details on recovery, immunity and treatment soon.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*U.S. citizen diagnosed with coronavirus dies in Wuhan, China, embassy says*
Published 8:59 AM EST Feb 8, 2020

*A 60-year-old U.S. citizen diagnosed with the coronavirus has died in Wuhan, China in what appears to be the first American fatality from the global virus outbreak, the U.S. embassy in Beijing reports.*

The victim, who was not identified, died on Wednesday, according to the embassy.

*Japan’s Foreign Ministry said a Japanese man in his 60s being treated in Wuhan also died. It said the patient had been suspected of having the coronavirus, but that it had not been confirmed.*

*According to Chinese health officials, the death toll from the virus, which broke out in Wuhan in December, jumped to 722 on the mainland. The total number of cases in China hit 34,5456, an increase of 3,399 over the last 24  hours.*

*In the the U.S., another group of 201 American evacuees from Wuhan arrived at Travis Air Force Base in Fairfield, Calif., to drop off 53 people for a two-week quarantine.*

*U.S. officials told reporters in Washington on Friday that more than 800 people have been brought to the United States from Wuhan on recent flights..

The plane that landed in California then flew on to Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, where about 90 people will be quarantined, and then to Omaha, Nebraska, where the remaining 57 passengers will be housed at a nearby Nebraska National Guard training base. 

There were no signs of illness among those who flew into Lackland Air Force Base, said Dr. Jennifer McQuiston, deputy director of the Centers for Disease Control’s division of high consequence pathogens and pathology. There were no immediate reports on the conditions of the other passenger.
*
In other developments:

•Three more cruise ship passengers were diagnosed with the virus in Japan for a total of 64 on board the ship.

•Five people from Britain, including one child, are hospitalized in France with the new virus from China after contracting it during a holiday in the Alps.

The announcement comes as China's ruling Communist Party faced a sharp public backlash following the death of a Chinese doctor who had been reprimanded by police in January for warning fellow doctors about the initial outbreak.

Li Wenliang, 34, an ophthalmologist at Wuhan Central Hospital, contracted the virus while treating patients, and his death was confirmed early Friday. Li was one of eight medical professionals in Wuhan who were arrested for attempting to warn colleagues about the virus outbreak. They were forced to sign statements confessing to the spreading of "falsehoods."


----------



## Reinventing21

It is like they are waiting for every single person on the cruise ships to be infected. Or they are waiting for that one person who cannot be infected to develop a cure?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Reinventing21 said:


> It is like they are waiting for every single person on the cruise ships to be infected. Or they are waiting for that one person who cannot be infected to develop a cure?


The cruise ship situation is weird. Everyone will be infected if they don't take precautions. They may be protecting the people on land but everyone on those ships is probably just getting prolonged exposure especially if they aren't sanitizing rooms where the infected were staying.


----------



## LavenderMint

I just found out that one of my students is stuck in China. I’m home on maternity leave & my para messaged me that he went to his grandmother for Lunar New Year. No info on when or if he’ll be coming back. Every year I have students from all over Asia & they go back for holidays with extended family. This illness started in December; I don’t understand playing roulette & sending your baby to be there when it was a known problem by the time he left.


----------



## Laela

Of note: Not one _reported _case of the virus in neighboring N Korea.


----------



## intellectualuva

Laela said:


> Of note: Not one _reported _case of the virus in neighboring N Korea.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*China’s virus death toll surpasses SARS but new cases fall*




BEIJING (AP) — *China’s virus death toll rose by 89 on Sunday to 811, passing the number of fatalities in the 2002-03 SARS epidemic, but fewer new cases were reported in a possible sign its spread might be slowing as other nations stepped up efforts to block the disease.*

Also Sunday, South Korea reported a new case in a 73-year-old woman whose relatives visited Guangdong province in southern China. That raised South Korea’s total to 25.

*In China, some 2,656 new virus cases were reported in the 24 hours ending at midnight Saturday, most of them in the central province of Hubei, where the first patients fell sick in December. That was down by about 20% from the 3,399 new cases reported in the previous 24-hour period.*

Outside China and Hong Kong, 288 confirmed cases have been reported in 24 countries, according to the World Health Organization.

*Experts say the declining daily toll of new cases suggests the virus’s spread might be slowing. They say, however, the total will rise further once Chinese laboratories test a backlog of thousands of samples from possible cases.*

“Dramatic reductions” in the spread of the virus within China should begin to appear toward the end of the month if containment measures prove effective, said Dr. Ian Lipkin, director of Columbia University’s Center for Infection and Immunity, who assisted the WHO and China during the SARS outbreak.

Warmer weather will also reduce the ability of the virus to spread and bring people out of enclosed spaces where they are more likely to become ill, Lipkin said.

However, if there is a spike in new cases as people begin returning to work in coming days, then “we’ll know we’re in trouble,” Lipkin told reporters in an online news conference late Saturday from his U.S. home, where he is under 14-day self-quarantine.

*The fatality toll passed the 774 people believed to have died of severe acute respiratory syndrome, another viral outbreak that also originated in China. The total of 37,198 confirmed cases of the new virus vastly exceeds the 8,098 sickened by SARS.*

Meanwhile, a charter flight carrying Filipinos from Wuhan, the city at the center of the outbreak, arrived in the Philippines. The 29 adults and one infant will be quarantined for 14 days, the virus’s incubation period.

Elsewhere, France closed two schools and tried to reassure vacationers in the Alps after five Britons contracted the virus at a ski resort.

France stepped up a travel alert, recommending against all visits to China except for “imperative reasons.” Italy recommended students returning from China stay home from school for two weeks after the government reported three cases.

On Saturday, the U.S. State Department said two more flights from Wuhan with American citizens, permanent residents and close relatives landed in the United States. A spokesman said more than 800 American diplomats and others have been evacuated from Wuhan.

The WHO director-general said it will send experts to China starting Monday or Tuesday.

Asked whether that will include members of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus replied, “We hope so.”

The American Embassy in Beijing said Saturday a 60-year-old U.S. citizen was among the new fatalities in Wuhan, the first American death reported in the outbreak. A Japanese citizen being treated in Wuhan who was a suspected case also died.

Elsewhere in China, the industrial metropolis of Chongqing in the southwest told residential communities to close their gates and check visitors for fever. The government said the spread of the virus through “family gatherings” had been reported in Chongqing but gave no details.

Japan on Saturday reported three more cases aboard a quarantined cruise ship for a total of 64 . There are 3,700 passengers and crew on the Diamond Princess who must remain on board for 14 days.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said foreign passengers on another ship, Holland America’s Westerdam, won’t be allowed into Japan because of suspected cases on board. The ship, with more than 2,000 people, was near Okinawa and was looking for another port.

Airlines and tourism industries have been battered by the loss of Chinese tourists after Beijing canceled group tours and businesspeople to put of travel in an attempt to contain the disease.

Hong Kong began enforcing a 14-day quarantine for arrivals from mainland China. The territory’s chief executive, Carrie Lam, has refused demands by some hospital workers and others to seal the border completely.

China’s leaders are trying to keep food flowing to crowded cities despite anti-disease controls and to quell fears of possible shortages and price spikes following panic buying after most access to Wuhan and nearby cities was cut off.

Local authorities have been ordered to speed up food shipments. Informal roadblocks set up by some villages to block outsiders and possible infection were banned.

Public anger simmered over the treatment of a doctor in Wuhan who was reprimanded for warning about the virus in December. The 34-year-old ophthalmologist died of the disease this week.

Li Wenliang became the face of anger at the ruling Communist Party’s controls over information and complaints that officials lie about or hide disease outbreaks, chemical spills and other dangers.

Users of the Sina Weibo microblog service have left hundreds of thousands of messages mourning Li’s death and criticizing official treatment of him and other whistleblowers.

*While the new virus’ mortality rate is lower than previous pathogens, it is likely to return after the current outbreak is over, Lipkin said. *

“I think this one may (come back), and this is an argument that people are using to make for continuing to invest in vaccines and I think it is a reasonable argument,” he said.

Of the extreme measures taken, Lipkin said there was little choice given limited resources and knowledge about the virus.

“It’s sort of like the Titanic going down. You only got a certain number of lifeboats. You have to make some kind of a decision based on what’s best for the country as a whole and for the world.”


----------



## Queenie

Black Ambrosia said:


> *While the new virus’ mortality rate is lower than previous pathogens, it is likely to return after the current outbreak is over, Lipkin said.*



My issue with this claim is there have been about 800 deaths and only 2900 recoveries, which is more than a 20% death rate. 

That claim will only work if you include the people who are still sick in your calculations. Maybe those sick people won't recover, which increases the death rate. 

They could be basing it on the severity of current cases for a prediction of deaths, but I haven't seen those numbers being reported. I'm not confident that were are being told the truth with what's actually happening.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Queenie I knew everything I needed to know when I saw that they’re counting numbers and reporting a decline without all the samples being tested. And there are thousands of samples! SMH 


Black Ambrosia said:


> *Experts say the declining daily toll of new cases suggests the virus’s spread might be slowing. They say, however, the total will rise further once Chinese laboratories test a backlog of thousands of samples from possible cases.*


----------



## vevster

intellectualuva said:


> I ordered those Force of Nature cleaning stuff. I love things like that. I definitely subscribed to her as I already have all of the things she suggested in my home down to the brand with the exception of elderberry gummies. I use capsules.


I’m ordering this today. Did you get it yet?


----------



## intellectualuva

vevster said:


> I’m ordering this today. Did you get it yet?



Yep. It came pretty quickly. I sprayed down my luggage, bathrooms, handles etc and my plan is to deep clean including my carpets next weekend.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

I know this is random but is anyone keeping up with the Hauwei 5G situation? I didn't give it much thought before but these stories really highlight the lengths the Chinese government is willing to go.


----------



## intellectualuva

Ummm how they're reacting is incongruent to Dr. Drew's message. What if they know more than they're telling all of us? 


And what if the death toll is low because people arent dying but turning into zombies.....

I kid. Sorta.


----------



## Kitamita

intellectualuva said:


> Ummm how they're reacting is incongruent to Dr. Drew's message. What if they know more than they're telling all of us?
> 
> 
> And what if the death toll is low because people arent dying by turning into zombies.....
> 
> I kid. Sorta.



Sheesh, they just dragged them straight out the house like criminals but maybe these draconian measures ( like China is known to do) will keep it from getting worse. Obviously they are going hard on containment which would lead me to think it is worse than reported. And unfortunately, the incubation period is up to 14 days so some that were infected might have left before containment was implemented.   So we will see how things play out.


----------



## Laela

This would be as good a place as any to drop this... Straight outta China:


----------



## TrulyBlessed

...


----------



## Laela

@TrulyBlessed ... we're totally on the same page. LOL


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Laela said:


> @TrulyBlessed ... we're totally on the same page. LOL



I see lol!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*200 Georgia residents are being monitored for coronavirus*
AJC Continuing Coverage: Public Health 
28 minutes ago 

Georgia health officials are monitoring nearly 200 Georgia residents who have recently traveled to China, where a deadly new coronavirus has sickened more than 40,000 people.

None of the residents visited China’s Hubei province, the epicenter of coronavirus outbreak, but they did travel through other parts of the country, according to the Georgia Department of Public Health.

All have been under self-quarantine, which means staying at home for 14 days, the illness’ incubation period. No one has shown symptoms of coronavirus.

Since February 2, U.S. citizens returning home from visits to the Hubei have been quarantined. Those who have been to other parts of China are subject to “proactive entry screening” and up to 14 days of monitoring and self-quarantine.

Foreign nationals who recently have been in China are temporarily barred from entering the U.S., unless they are the immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents.

The vast majority of coronavirus cases have been in China, where more than 1,000 people have died. But there 393 cases, including one death, in 24 countries outside of China, according to the World Health Organization.

In the U.S., a total of 13 cases have been confirmed.

The coronavirus virus, which was declared a public health emergency last month, first emerged in late December. It started as a cluster of pneumonia-like cases linked to a live animal and seafood market in Wuhan. Since then, the number of cases has been soaring.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*The Effect of Coronavirus on American Chinese Restaurants, Explained*
*Chinatowns across the country are experiencing economic crises due to the novel coronavirus and its surrounding panic. Here’s what you should know.*
Feb 10, 2020, 1:17pm EST




While the United States has only 12 confirmed cases of the new coronavirus (2019-nCoV) that was first reported in Wuhan, China, fallout from the epidemic has had a major impact in American Chinese restaurants and U.S. Chinatowns from New York to Seattle. With sudden restrictions on international travel and cancelled flights to and from mainland China, where there have been over 40,000 cases of the virus, accompanied by a rash of coronavirus panic in the U.S., these businesses are experiencing huge economic losses.

While traveling, Chinese tourists spend about $258 billion a year according to the World Tourism Organization. But now, with strict travel guidelines in place, income from tourism has been fractioned. Airlines like Delta, American, and United have suspended flights, while Chinese airlines like Air China and China Eastern have greatly reduced or ceased travel to the U.S. completely. Tour guides and travel agents who cater to Chinese visitors in New York City, the number one U.S. destination among Chinese tourists, tell the _New York Times_that their buses, hotel rooms, and restaurant tables are sitting empty. They’re losing out on business from non-Chinese tourists and locals, too, as a result of xenophobia, racism, and general coronavirus panic. 

*What’s happening to Chinatown restaurants across the U.S.?*
*The Times reports that NYC’s three main Chinatowns — in Manhattan, Queens, and Brooklyn — have seen business drop from 50 to 70 percent in the last two weeks. *The owners of restaurants like historic Nom Wah Tea Parlor in Manhattan describe their environs as a “ghost town,” telling Grub Street that business had reached a five-year slowdown last Monday. 

Steve Ip, owner of Yin Ji Chang Fen, tells the _Times_ that he’s been expecting crowds of international students visiting New York-based family during the Lunar New Year: They haven’t materialized, and business at Yin Ji Chang Fen is down by half.

*The phenomenon is widespread. Restaurants in Boston’s Chinatown are suffering, too: At a time when businesses like New Golden Gate Seafood Restaurant are normally bustling, that establishment and others are practically empty, Boston radio station WBUR reports. Business leaders in Houston’s Chinatown are seeing the same situation. The owner of Houston’s Shabu house, Debbie Chen, tells Houston TV station KPRC2 news that she’s worried about being able to pay her staff. Internationally, Chinatowns in London and Sydneyobserve declining business as well.*

*In San Francisco, Chinese Merchants Association spokesperson Edward Siu says foot traffic has dropped 50 percent in Chinatown. Despite no cases of coronavirus being contracted in San Francisco, Siu thinks unfounded fears about the virus are to blame. “We are safe and we are healthy,” Siu tells NBC Bay Area. “Don’t worry about whatever the rumors say. Chinatown is safe.”*

*How do fear and racism play into the coronavirus response?*
In addition to the decline of visitors from China who might visit Chinese restaurants in U.S. cities, many American customers have stopped visiting their local Chinatowns due to baseless fears or misinformation. In San Francisco, for example, Chinatown pastry shop AA Bakery experienced a drop in business when an untrue rumor spread on WhatsApp that a bakery employee had gotten the new coronavirus.

Debbie Chen of Shabu House in Houston also suggests misinformation is to blame for the drop off in customers. There are no coronavirus cases reported in the Houston area, but Chen says social media rumors that there have been still harm her business. 

*As Eater’s Jenny G. Zhang writes, “the outbreak has had a decidedly dehumanizing effect, reigniting old strains of racism and xenophobia that frame Chinese people as uncivilized, barbaric ‘others’ who bring with them dangerous, contagious diseases.” *Preliminary, unconfirmed reports linking the new coronavirus to a market in Wuhan also contributed to a wave of Sinophobia that smears Chinese eating habits and conflates them with the illness — despite the fact that most respiratory viruses like the new coronavirus are passed from person to person, not through food.

In Seattle’s Chinatown-International District Business Improvement Area, Harry Chan, owner of the 85-year-old Tai Tung restaurant, says he’s not surprised by what’s happening. “It does hurt the business a little bit, but the sad news is we expect that,” he tells Seattle’s King 5 News. Chan saw the same situation during the 2003 SARS outbreak: For him, negative news stories about China and deflated business as a result are cyclical occurrences.

To break the cycle, Monisha Singh, director of the Seattle Chinatown-International District Business Improvement Area, emphasizes that now is the time for neighbors to help one another. “We want them to know that business is open, our neighborhood is open, and everyone is welcome here, and to just be mindful of how the virus actually works,” Singh tells King 5. “It’s not a race-based virus.”

*What can be done to help Chinatown businesses?*
Steven Chen, who leads Boston’s Chinatown Business Association and owns a bakery and restaurant called Great Taste, also compares the current situation to the 2003 SARS virus outbreak in Asia. Then, as now, customers stopped coming to Boston’s Chinatown — until Boston’s mayor eventually staged a publicity tour of the neighborhood. A similar effort from public officials could help again, Chen suggests.

Civic leaders in places like San Francisco have gone to some lengths to reassure residents. SF’s mayor and other public officials, as is customary, participated in the city’s Lunar New Year parade, urging patrons to return to Chinatown. “We need to make sure we don’t overreact,” Dr. Grant Colfax, San Francisco’s director of Public Health, told NBC Bay Area. Despite these efforts, though, this year’s parade was reportedly less well-attended than usual.


Coronavirus in N.Y.: Without Chinese Tourists, Business Sags [NYT]
Chinatown Restaurant Business Plummets Amid Coronavirus Fears [Grub Street]
9 Questions about the Coronavirus, Answered [Vox]
Coronavirus: SF hotels, restaurants see slowdown as Chinese tourists dwindle [SF Chronicle]


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*China develops a data-hungry app for tracking coronavirus*
Luke Dormehl
8:45 am, February 11, 2020





Can an app help stop the spread of coronavirus in China? 

The Chinese government developed an app that lets users check whether they are at risk of infection from the novel coronavirus spreading across the country.
*
The location-aware “close contact detector” app reveals whether users have been close to another person suspected of having coronavirus.* The data-hungry app serves as yet another illustration of China’s surveillance-heavy approach to controlling its citizens.

*In order to use the app, users must scan a Quick Response code on their smartphones with apps such as WeChat or Alipay. They then must enter their name and ID number. The app then reveals their proximity to other people diagnosed with coronavirus.*

“In China, and across Asia, data is not seen as something to be locked down, it’s something that can be used,” Hong Kong-based tech lawyer Carolyn Bigg told the _BBC_. “Provided it’s done in a transparent way, with consent where needed … From a Chinese perspective, [this is] a really powerful tool that really shows the power of data being used for good.”

According to the _BBC_:

The Chinese government defines ‘close contact’ as coming near to, with no effective protection, confirmed, suspected or mild cases of the coronavirus while the person was ill, even if they were showing no symptoms at the time.

‘Close contact’ covers:


People who work closely together, share a classroom, or live in the same home
Medical staff, family members or other people who have been in close contact with patients and their caregivers
Passengers and crew who have been on planes, trains and other forms of transport with an infected person
For example, all air passengers within three rows of an infected person, as well as cabin staff, are seen as being in close contact, while other passengers would be recorded as having general contact.

*Coronavirus app tracks the spread of virus*
Unlike Google Flu Trends, the disastrous data-crunching service from several years ago, it sounds like the new Chinese app lacks a predictive element. Instead, it simply singles out individuals on a map. Nonetheless, such an approach won’t necessarily work. Aside from the risk of causing social panic, it’s not yet clear at what stage the deadly coronavirus is at its most contagious.

More than 1,000 people have so far died from coronavirus in China. Cases continue to emerge in other countries around the world as well. Coronavirus deaths in China now surpass the number of people who died from the 2002-3 SARS epidemic. That outbreak killed 774 people worldwide.

Apple, which relies on Chinese manufacturers to produce most of its products, continues to face disruption due to the virus. It temporarily closed Apple Stores in the country. Key players in the Apple supply chain also temporarily shuttered their factories in China. And when they reopen, many do so with only a comparatively small number of employees.


----------



## vevster

Another good video....


----------



## intellectualuva

I love Dr. Berg


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

This is like one of those disaster films about diseases that I like to watch- people stranded on ships or at resorts because of a virus and desperate to escape. The best  place for them to be is on the ship being monitored by health officials. Since they most likely come from different parts of the country/world, if they were let off the ship they could potentially spread the virus to millions of people. This assumes that they are being monitored and some semblance of decontamination is going on.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*United States reports 15th case of coronavirus after a person under quarantine tests positive*

The Centers for Disease Control said on Thursday that a person under quarantine at a military base in San Antonio had tested positive for the virus, bringing the number of confirmed coronavirus patients in the United States to 15. 

The person, who was not identified, arrived at the base last week on a State Department-chartered flight and is now being treated in isolation at a hospital in the area. 

The patient is the third person under quarantine to test positive, joining two people at a base in San Diego who were confirmed to have the virus this week. In its statement announcing the case, the C.D.C. said that there would likely be more cases over the next few days and weeks. 

More than 600 people who left Wuhan after the outbreak began remain under required quarantine at military bases in the United States.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Number of cases in Hubei Province soars with new diagnostic methods*

The number of people confirmed to have the coronavirus in Hubei Province skyrocketed by 14,840 cases, to 48,206, the government said on Thursday, setting a new daily record. The announcement came after the authorities changed the diagnostic criteria for counting new cases.

Nationally, the new figures propelled the total number of coronavirus cases in China to 59,805 and the death toll to 1,367. The jump in new cases puts extra pressure on the government to treat thousands of patients, many of whom are in mass quarantine centers or in isolation facilities.

The sudden uptick is a result of the government including cases diagnosed in clinical settings, including with the use of CT scans, along with those confirmed with specialized testing kits.

After the sudden change, epidemiologists warned that the true picture of the epidemic is muddled, since accurately tracking cases can tell experts the number, location and speed at which new infections are occurring.

Health experts said the change in reporting was meant to provide a more accurate view of the transmissibility of the virus. The new criteria is intended to give doctors broader discretion to diagnose patients, and more crucially, isolate patients to quickly treat them.

Previously, infections were confirmed only with a positive result from a nucleic acid test. But a government expert said those tests were about 30 to 40 percent accurate. There is also a shortage of testing kits, and the results of these tests take at least two days.

Because hospitals were overstretched and lacked testing kits, many infected patients were told to go home rather than be isolated and undergo treatment.

Many patients displaying symptoms of the coronavirus have complained that they had to wait days, and even weeks, to be tested and receive treatment. Others, including the recently deceased whistle-blower Dr. Li Wenliang, said they had to be tested four or five times before the tests showed a positive result.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*A second resident reporting inside Wuhan has disappeared*

A video blogger in the city of Wuhan who had been documenting conditions at overcrowded hospitals at the heart of the outbreak has disappeared, raising concerns among his supporters that he may have been detained by the authorities.

The blogger, Fang Bin, is the second citizen journalist in the city to have gone missing in a week after criticizing the government’s response to the coronavirus epidemic. The disappearances come as Chinese authorities have clamped down on the news media and the internet in an effort to control the narrative about the escalating crisis.

Mr. Fang began posting videos from hospitals in Wuhan on YouTube last month, including one that showed a pile of body bags in a minibus. In early February, Mr. Fang said in a video message that he had been briefly detained and questioned. A few days later, he filmed an exchange he had with strangers who showed up at his apartment claiming to bring him food.

Mr. Fang’s last video, posted on Sunday, was a message written on a piece of paper: “All citizens resist, hand power back to the people.”

Gao Fei, a resident of a neighboring city who is part of a chat group formed by Mr. Fang on WeChat, the Chinese social media app, said he heard from another member of the group that Mr. Fang was taken away from his apartment by plainclothes officers on Monday. The account could not immediately be verified.

Last week, Chen Qiushi, a citizen journalist and lawyer in Wuhan who recorded the plight of patients and the shortage of hospital supplies, vanished, according to his friends.


----------



## LavenderMint

At first I was skeptical but the continuing disappearances makes me think it really is worse than China is saying. These citizen journalists can’t be the only ones badmouthing the situation but they’re some of the only ones honestly documenting how terrible it is.


----------



## Laela

I have to keep in mind that China is the most populous country in the entire world. 
This chart is interesting.... or am I reading it wrong?   Population control??


----------



## Queenie

You are reading the chart correctly, that is why China ended the one child policy a couple of years ago. Japan and Europe are having similar issues, due to people not having enough children.


----------



## NijaG

Laela said:


> I have to keep in mind that China is the most populous country in the entire world.
> This chart is interesting.... or am I reading it wrong?   Population control??
> 
> View attachment 455637





Queenie said:


> You are reading the chart correctly, that is why China ended the one child policy a couple of years ago. Japan and Europe are having similar issues, due to people not having enough children.



The chart is right. I've also read stats on the issue as @Queenie said.

Not surprised with China. Think about it.... It takes two people (male and female) to create child. If all you are allowed to have is one child plus the added fact of baby gender discrimination (aborting or throwing away baby girls) at some point the population growth is going to decline.


----------



## Mitzi

I believe the severity is being under reported.  The other day, I waited more than an hour for an update on the virus when it was being said there was bad news.  It never came as it was all about Trump.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I find it interesting that they keep saying December in these recent news reports.

In November, a group iMessage I was invited to this article was sent. You can see the date of the article is 11/13/2019 and I received the message the same day.

*Group member: “*The Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention said on Weibo, the microblogging site, that there was no need for Beijing residents to panic and that the risks of further transmission are ‘extremely low.’” I hope so, and also know that’s what the Russians said about the impact of Chernobyl.

*My response:* Exactly. I read the article and they were from the country and got treatment in the city. Supposedly, everyone they came in contact they know who they were and they are okay. I don’t believe a word.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/13/world/asia/plague-china-pneumonic.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Trading quarantines, Americans from cruise land in US*
TRAVIS AIR FORCE BASE, CALIF. —

*Two charter flights carrying cruise ship passengers from Japan landed at military bases in California and Texas overnight, starting the clock on a quarantine period to ensure passengers don't have the new virus that's been spreading in Asia.*

A plane carrying American passengers touched down at Travis Air Force Base in Northern California just before 11:30 p.m. Sunday, local time. A second flight arrived at Lackland Air Force Base in Texas around 2 1/2 hours later, early Monday.

Japan's Defense Minister Taro Kono had tweeted earlier that Japanese troops helped transport 340 U.S. passengers on 14 buses from Yokohama port to Tokyo's Haneda airport. About 380 Americans were on the cruise ship.

*The U.S. said it arranged the evacuation because people on the Diamond Princess were at a high risk of exposure to the virus. For the departing Americans, the evacuation cuts short a 14-day quarantine that began aboard the cruise ship Feb. 5.

The State Department announced later that 14 of the evacuees received confirmed they had the virus but were allowed to board the flight because they did not have symptoms. They were being isolated separately from other passengers on the flight, the U.S. State and Health and Human Services said in a joint statement.*

Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases at the National Institutes of Health, said Sunday that an infected person who shows minimal symptoms could still pass the virus to someone else.

*After arriving in the U.S., all of the passengers must go through another 14 days of quarantine at the military facilities — meaning they will have been under quarantine for a total of nearly four weeks.*

Australia, Canada, Hong Kong and Italy were planning similar flights of passengers. Other governments, including Canada and Hong Kong, also will require the passengers to undergo a second 14-day quarantine.

*Japan on Monday announced another 99 infections on the Diamond Princess, raising the ship's total number of cases to 454. Overall, Japan has 419 confirmed cases of the virus, including one death. The United States has confirmed 15 cases within the country. Separately, one U.S. citizen died in China.*

Americans Cheryl and Paul Molesky, a couple from Syracuse, New York, opted to trade one coronavirus quarantine for another, leaving the cruise ship to fly back to the U.S. Cheryl Molesky said the rising number of patients on the ship factored into the decision.

"We are glad to be going home,” Cheryl Molesky earlier told NHK TV in Japan. “It’s just a little bit disappointing that we’ll have to go through quarantine again, and we will probably not be as comfortable as the Diamond Princess, possibly.”

She sent The Associated Press a video of her and her husband boarding the plane with other Americans.

“Well, we're exhausted, but we're on the plane and that's a good feeling. Pretty miserable wearing these masks though, and everybody had to go to the bathroom on the bus,” she said.

*Some American passengers said they would pass up the opportunity to fly to the United States because of the additional quarantine. There also was worry about being on a long flight with other passengers who may be infected or in an incubation period.*

One of the Americans, Matthew Smith, said in a tweet Sunday that he saw a passenger with no face mask talking at close quarters with another passenger. He said he and his wife scurried away.

“If there are secondary infections on board, this is why,” he said. "And you wanted me to get on a bus with her?”

He said the American health officials who visited their room was apparently surprised that the couple had decided to stay, and wished them luck.

“Thanks, but we’re fine,” Smith said he told them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Queenie said:


> You are reading the chart correctly, that is why China ended the one child policy a couple of years ago. Japan and Europe are having similar issues, due to people not having enough children.




Even with the band lifted the average family is still only having one child, the government had actually beginning encouraging folk to have more children it seems like people just aren't interested.


----------



## vevster

intellectualuva said:


> Yep. It came pretty quickly. I sprayed down my luggage, bathrooms, handles etc and my plan is to deep clean including my carpets next weekend.


I caved and just ordered. I kept obsessing about having it. I’m taking a bottle to work.


----------



## Laela

OK..this is sickening, no pun intended.... I'm not sure to the validity of this woman's health but the idea of someone doing this  - anywhere - isn't far-fetched. I'll take the stairs!


----------



## kikigirl

Laela said:


> OK..this is sickening, no pun intended.... I'm not sure to the validity of this woman's health but the idea of someone doing this  - anywhere - isn't far-fetched. I'll take the stairs!


Truly evil!


----------



## intellectualuva

Laela said:


> OK..this is sickening, no pun intended.... I'm not sure to the validity of this woman's health but the idea of someone doing this  - anywhere - isn't far-fetched. I'll take the stairs!



I know Zombie movies are fiction, but ometimes I wonder if there are viruses or something that can compel you to spread them from host to host. Not in the traditional way of coughs, but stuff like this. 

I'm carrying wet wipes everywhere in addition to hand sanitizer.


----------



## vevster

More preventative from a source I respect.... I use the bolded



> From another source that I trust (I take the bolded):
> 
> *Vitamin C: 3,000 milligrams (or more) daily, in divided doses.*
> *Vitamin D3: 2,000 International Units daily. (Start with 5,000 IU/day for two weeks, then reduce to 2,000)*
> *Magnesium: 400 mg daily (in malate, chelate, or chloride form)*
> Zinc: 20 mg daily
> *Selenium: 100 mcg (micrograms) daily*



I need to be more consistent with the D and Zinc ---- I really saw a difference when I started with Selenium...


----------



## Reinventing21

Laela said:


> OK..this is sickening, no pun intended.... I'm not sure to the validity of this woman's health but the idea of someone doing this  - anywhere - isn't far-fetched. I'll take the stairs!




What in the entire #%@#% ???!!!!!  Omg! Why??!?!!!!


----------



## Mitzi

True colloidal silver and have a nebulizer on hand because viruses replicate fast in the lungs.  Don't be afraid, either, because worry and stress damage your immunity.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Hilton Temporarily Closes 150 Chinese Hotels Due To Coronavirus*
Grant Martin




Hilton Worldwide Holdings Inc. signage is displayed outside of a hotel on Tuesday, Oct. 25, 2016. 

Virginia-based Hilton is keeping at least 150 hotels in China closed amidst growing concern over the novel coronavirus. In its 2019 Q4 earnings call last week, Christopher J. Nassetta, President, Chief Executive Officer & Director, Hilton Worldwide Holdings, Inc said that “it goes without saying that the safety and well -being of our team members and our guests remain a paramount priority, as we continue to carefully monitor the situation.”
*
So far, 150 Hilton hotels across China have been closed due to lack of demand and concerns over the virus spreading in public places. *The 150 hotels represent 30,000 rooms and only around 2.5% of Hilton’s properties worldwide. Altogether, Hilton owns or manages around 6,000 properties across 18 brands in 117 countries.

On the earnings call, Nassetta suggested that the hotel closures would only have a minor effect on the company’s annual performance. “We would expect roughly a half a point impact to net unit growth, which would be largely within our guidance range, and a $25 million to $50 million impact to full year adjusted EBITDA,” said Nassetta on the call. The executive remained positive, also mentioning that “we would expect flat to 1% RevPAR growth for the full year.”
*
According to Business Insider, Hilton currently operates 225 hotels in greater China; the closure of 150 of its hotels represents an impact on two thirds of the country’s properties but is still a drop in the bucket compared to the company’s worldwide holdings.*

Hilton may be one of the first hotels to take company-wide measures to shut down hotels, but it likely won’t be the last. Late in January, Marriott, one of Hilton’s chief competitors, announced that it would start waiving change fees for travelers with reservations in China. Hilton has a similar waiver in place and Marriott’s Q4 earnings call is scheduled for February 27th. Hyatt, another competitor, reports earnings on February 19th.

Airlines, on the other hand, are far ahead of the hotel industry in tapering service as a function of the novel coronavirus. Already, American, Delta and United have canceled to service to China and many of its administrative regions through April.
*
As the year takes shape, many expect that the novel coronavirus will have a prolonged effect on both leisure and business through the region and the companies supporting the respective industries. Already, Bloomberg reports that 75% of trips to the region have been canceled through February and March. As the epidemic runs its course, companies across the full spectrum of the travel industry may need to prepare for softer business — even through 2021.*


----------



## intellectualuva

> *Already, Bloomberg reports that 75% of trips to the region have been canceled through February and March. As the epidemic runs its course, companies across the full spectrum of the travel industry may need to prepare for softer business — even through 2021.*



With the exception of a few work trips that cant be canceled, none of which are to China, everyone I know has canceled pretty much all trips to any Asian countries. Its probably good time to travel to that part of the world on the cheap, tho. Lol

We have tentative plans to spend a month traveling around Asia Fall 2021. We will not be considering China though.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Coronavirus-infected Americans flown home against CDC’s advice*




Spencer Fehrenbacher, 29, takes a photo on a State Department-chartered airplane about to depart from Japan. (Spencer Fehrenbacher)

In the wee hours of a rainy Monday, more than a dozen buses sat on the tarmac at Tokyo’s Haneda Airport. Inside, 328 weary Americans wearing surgical masks and gloves waited anxiously to fly home after weeks in quarantine aboard the Diamond Princess, the luxury liner where the novel coronavirus had exploded into a shipwide epidemic.

But as the buses idled, U.S. officials wrestled with troubling news. New test results showed that 14 passengers were infected with the virus. The U.S. State Department had promised that no one with the infection would be allowed to board the planes.

A decision had to be made. Let them all fly? Or leave them behind in Japanese hospitals?

In Washington, where it was still Sunday afternoon, a fierce debate broke out: The State Department and a top Trump administration health official wanted to forge ahead. The infected passengers had no symptoms and could be segregated on the plane in a plastic-lined enclosure. But officials at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention disagreed, contending they could still spread the virus. The CDC believed the 14 should not be flown back with uninfected passengers.

“It was like the worst nightmare,” said a senior U.S. official involved in the decision, speaking on the condition of anonymity to describe private conversations. “Quite frankly, the alternative could have been pulling grandma out in the pouring rain, and that would have been bad, too.”

The State Department won the argument. But unhappy CDC officials demanded to be left out of the news release that explained that infected people were being flown back to the United States — a move that would nearly double the number of known coronavirus cases in this country.

The tarmac decision was a pivotal moment for U.S. officials improvising their response to a crisis with few precedents and extraordinarily high stakes. Efforts to prevent the new pathogen from spreading have revealed the limits of the world’s readiness for an unprecedented public health emergency. In the worst-case scenario, covid-19, a flulike respiratory infection, could become a full-blown global pandemic.

Navigating the crisis has required delicate medical and political judgments. The decision to evacuate the Americans from the Diamond Princess came only after infections on the cruise ship spiked and passengers revealed their grim living conditions.

One lesson from that debacle is that cruise ships are like petri dishes.Thousands live in close quarters on a vessel never designed for quarantines. The crew continued to deliver food, and health workers moved throughout the ship. More than 600 of the 3,700 passengers and crew members have now tested positive for the virus and two older Japanese passengers have died.

With Japanese authorities isolating the passengers for weeks off the coast, the ship, operated by Princess Cruises, quickly developed the second-largest number of coronavirus cases on the planet outside of China — more than in Japan, Singapore, Thailand, the United States or all of Europe. Avoiding “another China” has been the goal of the World Health Organization for weeks, and then it happened anyway, in Yokohama harbor.

The treatment of the Diamond Princess passengers stands in stark contrast to what happened to those on another cruise ship, the Westerdam, who were greeted by the Cambodian prime minister with handshakes and flowers, and who later traveled widely. Only later did news come that one of the Westerdam passengers had tested positive for the virus.

That situation spurred fears that Westerdam passengers would spread the virus around the world. But no additional passengers have tested positive, and so far, no evidence has emerged they have widely seeded the virus.

The coronavirus (officially, SARS-CoV-2) is extremely contagious. Experts estimate that without protective measures, every infected person will spread it to an average of slightly more than two additional people. The disease has beenfatal in roughly two out of 100 confirmed cases.

Travelers have already spread it to more than two dozen countries, where it has infected more than 75,000 people and killed more than 2,000.

*'The knock of doom'*

The Diamond Princess left Yokohama for a 15-day cruise on Jan. 20. One man from Hong Kong left the ship when it docked there five days later, and checked into a hospital. On Feb. 1, officials confirmed he was infected with the coronavirus.

Spencer Fehrenbacher, 29, an American studying for his master’s degree in China, signed up for the cruise with friends as a break between semesters. Just a couple of days in, they became alarmed about reports of the virus spreading in China.

In Vietnam, he came down with a fever. It lasted only 24 hours, but he feared he might have the virus. He decided not to get off at the next two stops, in Taipei and Okinawa, because he was afraid he’d wind up quarantined.

The ship sped back to Yokohama and docked Feb. 3. Japanese authorities told passengers they could not leave.

The next day, they mingled onboard. Many ate a buffet dinner, but the casino was closed and the evening show canceled. That night, the captain ordered passengers to return to their cabins and stay there until quarantine officers came to see them.

Over the next several days, test results trickled in: Dozens had become infected. Fehrenbacher kept fearing the worst.

“I was sitting there all day waiting for what I call the knock of doom on the door,” he said.

Fehrenbacher stayed in his room — every day, all day. He had a balcony and that was good enough. He started using the word “optimistic” when he spoke to friends and family, because “positive” carried a bad connotation.

He recorded a video and sent it to his brother to share with his family in case he was hospitalized and unable to communicate, or even died. “Mom, Dad, I love you, I miss you. I’m sure everything will be okay,” he recalled saying.

Five days after the ship reached port, the CDC wrote a letter to the American passengers saying that “remaining in your room is the safest option to minimize your risk of infection,” and adding, “We acknowledge that this situation is difficult.”

For nearly two weeks, the only way off the Diamond Princess was through illness, and a ride by ambulance to further isolation in a hospital.

*Complaint to a congressman tips the balance*

For some, the difficult situation became dire. By the score, people tested positive. Some 200 passengers were over the age of 80, at much higher risk of complications from the virus. The crew members, meanwhile, were forced to stay at their jobs.

“Obviously, the situation on the ground changed, and clearly there’s been more transmission than expected on the ship,” said Michael Ryan, a WHO executive director for health emergencies. “It’s very easy in retrospect to make judgments on public health decisions made at a certain point.”

On Feb. 12, U.S. officials briefed members of Congress in a closed-door hearing. Rep. Phil Roe (R-Tenn.), a doctor, had also heard from a friend and fellow doctor, Arnold Hopland, of Elizabethton, Tenn., who was on the ship with his wife, Jeanie. Hopland told Roe about the deteriorating conditions.

“That tipped the balance,” said the senior administration official.

By Friday afternoon in Washington, there was agreement among all the agencies in the U.S. coronavirus task force to evacuate the Americans.

The State Department, through the U.S. Embassy in Tokyo, posted an urgent notice to U.S. citizens: Americans who wanted to leave needed to let the embassy know by 10 a.m. Saturday local time in Tokyo.

In all, 328 Americans disembarked from the ship in the early hours of Monday, Tokyo time. They boarded buses — and then were forced to wait, in the port, for more than two hours, according to two passengers. They couldn’t see out of the buses — the windows were covered.

Some began crying because they needed to use the bathroom, said Vana Mendizabal, 69, of Crystal River, Fla. The retired nurse had taken the cruise with her husband, Mario, 75, a physician.

“We just couldn’t understand why we were sitting there, loaded, and not going anywhere,” she said. “And we couldn’t get any answers.”

Eventually the buses arrived at the airport, and once again, everyone waited while top officials in Washington argued about the test results, according to a senior administration official.

“Nobody anticipated getting these results,” said another U.S. official involved in the evacuation.

During one call, the CDC’s principal deputy director, Anne Schuchat, argued against taking the infected Americans on the plane, according to two participants. She noted the U.S. government had already told passengers they would not be evacuated with anyone who was infected or who showed symptoms. She was also concerned about infection control.

Anthony Fauci, head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, who was also on the calls, recalled saying her points were valid and should be considered.

But Robert Kadlec, assistant secretary for preparedness and response for the Department of Health and Human Services and a member of the coronavirus task force, pushed back: Officials had already prepared the plane to handle passengers who might develop symptoms on the long flight, he argued. The two Boeing 747s had 18 seats cordoned off with 10-foot-high plastic on all four sides. Infectious disease doctors would also be onboard.

“We felt like we had very experienced hands in evaluating and caring for these patients,” Kadlec said at a news briefing Monday.

The State Department made the call. The 14 people were already in the evacuation pipeline and protocol dictated they be brought home, said William Walters, director of operational medicine for the State Department.

As the State Department drafted its news release, the CDC’s top officials insisted that any mention of the agency be removed.

“CDC did weigh in on this and explicitly recommended against it,” Schuchat wrote on behalf of the officials, according to an HHS official who saw the email and shared the language. “We should not be mentioned as having been consulted as it begs the question of what was our advice.”

She wrote that the infected passengers could pose “an increased risk to the other passengers.”

Schuchat declined to comment.

About an hour before the planes landed in California and Texas, the State Department revealed that the 14 evacuees had tested positive and did not mention the CDC.

Mendizabal, the retired nurse, said she learned about the infections only when she landed at Travis Air Force Base in California and talked to one of her five children, who had seen a news report.

“We were upset that people were knowingly put on the plane who were positive,” she said Wednesday in an interview from the military base. She said she and her husband had already completed 12 days of quarantine on the ship and both were healthy.

“I think those people should not have been allowed on the plane,” Mendizabal said. “They should have been transferred to medical facilities in Japan. We feel we were re-exposed. We were very upset about that.”

After the planes landed, the infected passengers were retested. On Thursday, the CDC confirmed that 11 were indeed positive and two tested negative. One passenger is still awaiting results.

Scientists are still trying to understand the virus. Some of its features, such as how long it can live on surfaces, are unknown. But experts say it is mainly spread by respiratory droplets produced by coughs and sneezes from an infected person. That person must be in close contact, usually defined as six feet.

“We still don’t have a good understanding of the risk posed by people who are infected but without symptoms,” said Jeffrey Duchin, an infectious disease specialist at the University of Washington.

*Another ship gets a warm reception*

Thousands of miles away, a different scene was playing out in Cambodia.

The Westerdam, a luxurious Holland America Line ship with 2,257 passengers and crew, spent days searching for a port amid fears that it might have infected passengers aboard — even though there was no evidence of it. The ship was turned away from five ports, including Guam.

The Westerdam finally was embraced Feb. 13 by Cambodia, a nation with close ties to China and whose authoritarian prime minister, Hun Sen, has used the coronavirus crisis to advance his country’s political interests.

Having lost a preferential trade arrangement with the European Union over human rights abuses, Hun Sen used the Westerdam as a vehicle to alter headlines and potentially improve relations with the West.

When the ship sailed into Sihanoukville last Thursday, he rolled out the red carpet. Without any protective gear — not even a mask or gloves — he greeted passengers as they disembarked, shaking their hands as he passed out bouquets of flowers.

U.S. Ambassador W. Patrick Murphy also went to the dock with his family to welcome passengers. Murphy wore no face mask or gloves, and maintained little distance between himself and jubilant, relieved passengers.

They filed off and dispersed to hotels, hundreds to the luxury Sokha in Phnom Penh, a little more than 100 miles away. There, some went out to dinner, assured by Cambodia and cruise ship officials that among the 20 people who were tested for the virus, none was positive. Others took a bus tour.

More than 700 headed for the airport and flights to homes around the world.

Then came startling news. On Saturday night, an 83-year-old American woman, as yet unidentified, tested positive for coronavirus in Malaysia. Her husband, who also has symptoms of the respiratory illness, tested negative.

Suddenly, as if flash-frozen, the exodus from the Westerdam halted. Hundreds of passengers and crew were ordered to remain onboard. Others retreated to the Sokha hotel, where they were asked to stay in their rooms — a request some ignored, said Christina Kerby, 41, of Alameda, Calif., who had taken the cruise with her mother.

Kerby had spent Saturday relaxing at the hotel. She went for a swim, then out to dinner, publishing photos of her meal on Twitter for followers who had been tracking her ordeal over the previous two weeks.

“It was my afternoon to relax before a long trip home,” she said.

Kerby has received blowback on Twitter for going out in Phnom Penh. Back home in Alameda, her children’s preschool asked whether she might endanger other kids when she returns. The stigma of the virus is a new feeling, she said.

On Sunday, she awoke to find a note slipped under her door asking that she stay in her room.

“That, for me, was the moment I lost it,” said Kerby, who had been relentlessly optimistic during her cruise ship confinement. “As Americans, we’re very used to having agency over our own bodies and being able to come and go as we pleased.”

Now, health experts say, there is little to do but wait and see whether the Westerdam passengers spread the virus around the world. Some are skeptical they will see that, suggesting the single positive test result may have been erroneous.

“You would assume if one person got infected on any cruise, you would have a mini-outbreak,” said one U.S. official involved in the response. “Maybe she wasn’t positive.”

Based on what is known so far, Cambodia’s approach is preferable to quarantining people aboard a ship where the virus is spreading, said Saskia V. Popescu, senior infection prevention epidemiologist for HonorHealth, a hospital system in Phoenix.

But that requires educating passengers about reporting symptoms and self-isolating if necessary, and having public health authorities in home countries closely monitor those who have returned. It includes quickly tracing the contacts of anyone who develops the infection.

“I think we can say if you’re going to quarantine people, doing it on a cruise ship is not the best place,” Popescu said.

In an interview with The Washington Post, Phay Siphan, the Cambodian government spokesman, expressed no regrets on the handling of the Westerdam and its passengers.

“The ship was abandoned by the Earth,” he said. “We understood their predicament, and we knew we had to help them.”

*A struggle to get home*

Christina Kerby initially struggled to find a flight home from Cambodia.

“It literally is minute by minute over here,” she said Wednesday. “One minute, they think they have an agreement with a country to let us through and the next, people are being held at the airport.” She arrived in San Francisco on Thursday.

Fehrenbacher, the graduate student, described his room at Travis Air Force Base as surprisingly spacious. He was told that for 48 hours, he could not leave the room. To receive a meal from uniformed personnel, he must first put on a mask. He has never tested positive for the virus.

“I’m just trying to stay hydrated and optimistic about what the next 12 days are going to look like,” he said.

In Japan, meanwhile, the Diamond Princess is finally being vacated. On Wednesday, Japan released 443 people from the ship, saying they had completed their 14-day quarantines. Scores of its passengers, about 40 of them Americans, remain hospitalized with the infection.

On Thursday, the State Department urged U.S. citizens to reconsider cruise ship travel to or within East Asia and the Asia-Pacific region.


----------



## Kanky

^^ This is crazy. Air is recirculated on an airplane so I’m not sure why they thought a plastic enclosure was going to do anything to keep the virus from spreading to other people on the plane.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Judge temporarily halts transfer of coronavirus patients to quarantine facility in California city*
*Costa Mesa, California, took legal action to prevent the transfer.*
ABC News

A city in California won a battle against the state Friday, at least temporarily, when a judge halted the transfer of people diagnosed with the coronavirus to its community for a quarantine site.

*Costa Mesa, California, filed a legal action after it learned federal officials planned to use its Fairview Development Center to house and quarantine several patients who tested positive for the COVID-19 virus.*

*The city said it was given little notice, and without input, about the plan.

"We have received no information regarding how the facility will be prepared, what precautions will be taken to protect those in the facility as well as those who live nearby, and other important planning measures," Costa Mesa Mayor Katrina Foley said in a statement.*

Judge Josephine Staton, according to the city, issued the temporary restraining order late Friday night. An expedited hearing is expected to be held Monday afternoon.

Foley said *the planned quarantine facility is adjacent to several residential neighborhoods and she and the Costa Mesa City Council were concerned about the safety of residents.*

"Our top priority is the safety and security of this community and those who live in this region," she said.

*The city filed the injunction largely because it says it was excluded from the process and hopes to have a dialogue with state, federal and local agencies going forward. "A full and complete explanation of all plans is required," the city said in a statement.*

"Our staff and council have worked nonstop to piece together information, and we voted unanimously in an emergency meeting to file a request for a legal injunction to halt this plan," Arlis Reynolds, a Costa Mesa council member, said in a statement Friday.

In the U.S., there are 14 confirmed cases of the coronavirus, according to the CDC. There are 21 people, 18 from the Diamond Princess cruise ship that was docked in Japan, who tested positive for the virus and were repatriated to the U.S.

Globally, there are reportedly more than 75,000 cases of the coronavirus, which has been declared a global health emergency by the World Health Organization, with over 2,300 related deaths.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

There were plans to also quarantine infected Americans to Anniston, Alabama.


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> There were plans to also quarantine infected Americans to Anniston, Alabama.


Think there’s an old army base there.

Anyone following the outbreak in Italy? They had a few clusters pop up and put several towns on lockdown immediately. I’d imagine many infected people left Wuhan before the quarantine. So we’d naturally see corresponding outbreaks with no discernible connection to China.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Europe Confronts Coronavirus as Italy Battles an Eruption of Cases*
By Jason Horowitz and Elisabetta Povoledo
Updated 9:18 p.m. ET

The country announced more than 150 cases, many in the densely populated region around Milan, as officials closed schools and canceled Venice’s carnival celebrations.





Police officers stopped cars on the road outside Casalpusterlengo, Italy, one of the towns under quarantine, on Sunday.Andrea Mantovani for The New York Times
CASALPUSTERLENGO, Italy — *Europe confronted its first major outbreak of the coronavirus as an eruption of more than 150 cases in Italy prompted officials on Sunday to lock down at least 10 towns, close schools in major cities and cancel sporting events and cultural touchstones, including the end of the Venice carnival.

The worrisome spike — from fewer than five known cases in Italy before Thursday — shattered the sense of safety and distance that much of the continent had felt in recent months even as the virus has infected more than 78,000 worldwide and killed more than 2,400, nearly all in China. *

The perception of a rising threat was amplified on television channels, newspaper headlines and social media feeds across Europe, where leaders could face their greatest challenge since the 2015 migration crisis.

That surge of people into Europe radically altered the politics of the European Union and exposed its institutional weaknesses. This time, it is an invisible virus from abroad that has slipped past Europe’s borders and presents its bickering coalitions with a new potential emergency. 

If the virus spreads, the fundamental principle of open borders within much of Europe — so central to the identity of the bloc — will undergo a stress test, as will the vaunted but strained European public health systems, especially in countries that have undergone austerity measures.

Already, a new nervousness has pervaded Europe.

*In Italy’s Lombardy region, 10 towns were locked down after a cluster of cases suddenly emerged in Codogno, southeast of Milan. *

Residents were supposed to leave or enter the towns only with special permission, affecting at least 50,000 people and by Sunday night, police officers in surgical masks were waving down cars.

Austrian officials stopped a train en route from Italy to Austria and Germany to test passengers for the virus.  The Austrian interior minister, Karl Nehammer, said the tests came back negative so the train got the “all clear.” 

In France, the new health minister, Olivier Veran, stressed the country’s preparedness, saying it would significantly ramp up its testing. 

“There is a problematic situation at the door, in Italy, that we are watching with great attention,” he said on Sunday, adding that a Europe-wide discussion between health ministers was in the works. 

On Sunday night, an aid ship bringing hundreds of migrants, who had been rescued off the coast of Libya, to a Sicilian port received instructions from the Italian government to remain in quarantine for 14 days as a precaution, according to the ship’s Twitter account.

Fears of foreigners spreading the virus across oceans has already prompted some governments around the world to impose new border or travel controls.
The Trump administration has barred entry to the United States by most foreign nationals who have recently visited China, where the virus first appeared and spread. Much of the world has adopted similar controls, but the virus has continued to spread, most notably to South Korea, where more cases have been recorded than anywhere else outside China, and this past week to Iran, where eight deaths have been reported. 

Israel on Monday will block entry to all nonresidents who have visited Japan and South Korea in the 14 days before their arrival. On Sunday, President Moon Jae-in of South Korea, which has 763 confirmed infections and six deaths, put the country on the highest possible alert, empowering the government to ban visitors from China and take other sweeping measures to contain the outbreak.

“The coming few days will be a critical time for us,” Mr. Moon said at an emergency meeting of government officials.

Even China — with an authoritarian government that has locked down areas with tens of millions of people in an attempt to stamp out the epidemic — has struggled to contain the virus, which has no known cure. 

But the scores of new cases in Italy,  mostly in the Lombardy region that includes densely populated Milan, present a new challenge for a country with a wobbly government often paralyzed by infighting. 

That government has now become the reluctant laboratory to test whether the virus can be successfully contained in an open European society with a liberal approach to restrictions.

*Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte of Italy said on Italian television on Sunday that the country had taken precautions, including barring flights from China in January. These measures seemed to have paid off “even if now it looks like it didn’t,” he said. *

He suggested that the surge of Italian cases only reflected Italy’s casting a wider net in terms of testing.

“We cannot exclude that after tests that are equally rigorous, the numbers can go up in other countries,” Mr. Conte said.

*Beatrice Lorenzin, a former Italian health minister, said the sharp rise in cases in Italy resulted from systematic checks that discovered a “second generation of contagion.” 

She said this was probably caused by infected people who traveled to Italy from China using indirect flights without declaring their original departure point or putting themselves in voluntary quarantine during the virus’ incubation period.*

“I hope similar things did not happen in other countries,” she said. 

*The outbreak in Codogno, in Lombardy, was detected after a 38-year-old man was admitted to the city’s hospital and diagnosed with the virus on Thursday. But the man had developed symptoms perhaps five days before that, potentially allowing the virus to spread.

Health officials are trying to figure out how he contracted the virus; he had not been to China. Many cases in Lombardy, officials say, may be traceable to that one case.

At least five members of the hospital medical staff and several patients have been infected. Other persons who tested positive include the man’s pregnant wife, some friends, and others who spent time with them. The towns surrounding the ones where the man works and lives have been included in the shutdown.*

On Sunday night on a road outside Casalpusterlengo, one of the locked-down towns, police officers in surgical masks halted cars, asking what business they had in the town.  The officers suggested that motorists take an alternate route and urged them against going any further.

Most of the drivers didn’t need much convincing.

Bahije Mounia, a 42-year-old caretaker from a nearby town who wore a surgical mask, turned right back around. She said the government should have let people in the area know how dangerous things were much earlier. With the spike of cases in the region, she said, “It’s almost like we’re in China.”

What had seemed like a contained few cases spread throughout the country’s wealthy north. So did the precautions. 

People wore surgical masks in Aosta, which is on the Swiss border.  Officials in the Piedmont region closed schools in Turin, and Venice cut its Carnival short. The patriarch of Venice, the Reverend Francesco Moraglia, suspended all religious ceremonies, including Ash Wednesday celebrations that mark the beginning of Lent.

At least two trade fairs in Milan, cornerstones of the city’s economy, were postponed.  But the women’s fashion shows, except for those by Armani, continued  on schedule on Sunday to large crowds, with few wearing masks, The Associated Press reported.  The Giorgio Armani fashion house made a last-minute decision to stream its shows from empty theaters. 

Two elderly people who tested positive for the coronavirus were in intensive care at Venice’s municipal hospital.

*In the regional capital of Milan, officials closed museums, schools, its cathedral, and halted religious and cultural events. Many other venues, aside from those providing essential services, have been closed, including most bars and nightclubs.

Fears that the city could be quarantined triggered a run on supermarkets. By 5 p.m. on Sunday, at least one supermarket had run out of fruit, vegetables, meat and nearly all canned food. *

Some of the customers wore masks, and they all seemed in a hurry to fill up their carts with whatever was left on the shelves.

Vanessa Maiocchi, 45, said she worried about getting her children enough food. She was also concerned that her brother, who has a weak immune system, might be more vulnerable, especially if his company kept making him go to work. 

“At least in these cases,” she said, “the state should intervene.”

So far, the virus has killed three people in Italy, including a 78-year-old man from Veneto who died Friday; an elderly woman who died in Crema on Sunday; and a 77-year-old woman who died in her home in Casalpusterlengo and posthumously tested positive for the virus.

The Italian state, which leads the third largest economy in the eurozone, has not inspired much confidence of late, as it has been consumed by internal machinations. But health experts said they were more worried because the Italian health ministry appeared to have moved aggressively to prevent an outbreak, to no avail.

Francesco Passerini, the mayor of Codogno, said in an interview on Sunday evening that he still had not received concrete logistical instructions from Rome.

“Who is going to bring essential goods here?” he said. “Who is going to take care of provisions and medical transportation?” 

*Two military structures in Lombardy are being prepared to become isolation camps. A military base in Rome has been housing evacuees from Wuhan, China, where the virus began, and the Italian passengers of the Diamond Princess, the cruise ship that has been under quarantine in Yokohama, Japan.

Lockdown procedures like the ones in Lombardy will be applied to other towns if new clusters emerge, officials said. Quarantine measures will also be applied to anyone who has close contact with someone who has the virus.*

Elia Delmiglio, the mayor of Casalpusterlengo, said people continued going in and out of his town for most of the day on Sunday. 

“We got the decree, but not a precise schedule for when it will be implemented,” he said.

But by late Sunday night, police began arriving to seal the town off. 

“People are worried,” said Paolo Camia, a 55-year-old manager of a software company from Casalpusterlengo, who drove out of town in his blue surgical mask to take some pictures of the police checkpoints. “Basically, we can’t leave.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*FBI orders $40K worth of face masks, hand sanitizer in case of coronavirus outbreak*
By Jon Levine

The FBI isn’t taking any chances if the coronavirus stays on its march around the globe.

The law enforcement bureau has ordered $40,000 in face masks and hand sanitizer just in case the illness should become a pandemic in the United States, CNBC reported.

“The FBI has actively been monitoring the coronavirus outbreak in Asia and is taking preemptive measures by procuring these items … now,” reads an acquisition document obtained by the network.

The supplies, according to the paperwork, are “for the FBI strategic stockpile for Pandemic Preparedness” and will be stored across the country for easy and fast distribution, according to the paperwork.

The Trump administration declared the sickness a public health emergency last month.

The goods are coming from the manufacturers 3M and PDI Healthcare, which have a week to fill the order, the document shows.

So far, US health officials have confirmed 35 confirmed coronavirus cases nationwide but no deaths.

Worldwide, the death toll stands at 2,362 and the number of confirmed cases at 77,935.

The vast majority of deaths and cases have been in China, where the virus originated near the city of Wuhan.


----------



## Layluh

What yall think?
*Don’t buy China’s story: The coronavirus may have leaked from a lab*
By Steven W. Mosher

February 22, 2020 | 11:18am | Updated






Researchers in central China study coronavirus samples as some wonder whether the disease escaped from a Wuhan laboratory.AFP via Getty Images
At an emergency meeting in Beijing held last Friday, Chinese leader Xi Jinping spoke about the need to contain the coronavirus and set up a system to prevent similar epidemics in the future.

A national system to control biosecurity risks must be put in place “to protect the people’s health,” Xi said, because lab safety is a “national security” issue.

Xi didn’t actually admit that the coronavirus now devastating large swathes of China had escaped from one of the country’s bioresearch labs. But the very next day, evidence emerged suggesting that this is exactly what happened, as the Chinese Ministry of Science and Technology released a new directive entitled: “Instructions on strengthening biosecurity management in microbiology labs that handle advanced viruses like the novel coronavirus.”


Read that again. It sure sounds like China has a problem keeping dangerous pathogens in test tubes where they belong, doesn’t it? And just how many “microbiology labs” are there in China that handle “advanced viruses like the novel coronavirus”?

*MORE ON:*
*CORONAVIRUS*
*Michael Bloomberg vs. democracy and other commentary*

*Giorgio Armani stages Milan Fashion Week show in empty room amid coronavirus*

*Third passenger from coronavirus-stricken cruise has died*

*Coronavirus death toll in Iran is the largest outside China*
It turns out that in all of China there is only one. And this one is located in the Chinese city of Wuhan that just happens to be . . . the epicenter of the epidemic.

That’s right. China’s only Level 4 microbiology lab that is equipped to handle deadly coronaviruses, called the National Biosafety Laboratory, is part of the Wuhan Institute of Virology.

Advertisement
A member of a medical staff checks the body temperature of a patient who has displayed mild symptoms of the coronavirus.AFP via Getty Images
What’s more, the People’s Liberation Army’s top expert in biological warfare, a Maj. Gen. Chen Wei, was dispatched to Wuhan at the end of January to help with the effort to contain the outbreak.

According to the PLA Daily, Gen. Chen has been researching coronaviruses since the SARS outbreak of 2003, as well as Ebola and anthrax. This would not be her first trip to the Wuhan Institute of Virology either, since it is one of only two bioweapons research labs in all of China.

Advertisement
Does that suggest to you that the novel coronavirus, now known as SARS-CoV-2, may have escaped from that very lab, and that Gen. Chen’s job is to try and put the genie back in the bottle, as it were? It does to me.

Add to this China’s history of similar incidents. Even the deadly SARS virus has escaped — twice — from the Beijing lab where it was — and probably is — being used in experiments. Both “man-made” epidemics were quickly contained, but neither would have happened at all if proper safety precautions had been taken.

And then there is this little-known fact: Some Chinese researchers are in the habit of selling their laboratory animals to street vendors after they have finished experimenting on them.

You heard me right.


Instead of properly disposing of infected animals by cremation, as the law requires, they sell them on the side to make a little extra cash. Or, in some cases, a lot of extra cash. One Beijing researcher, now in jail, made a million dollars selling his monkeys and rats on the live animal market, where they eventually wound up in someone’s stomach.

Members of a police sanitation team spray disinfectant as a preventive measure against the spread of the coronavirus.AFP via Getty Images
Also fueling suspicions about SARS-CoV-2’s origins is the series of increasingly lame excuses offered by the Chinese authorities as people began to sicken and die.

They first blamed a seafood market not far from the Institute of Virology, even though the first documented cases of Covid-19 (the illness caused by SARS-CoV-2) involved people who had never set foot there. Then they pointed to snakes, bats and even a cute little scaly anteater called a pangolin as the source of the virus.

I don’t buy any of this. It turns out that snakes don’t carry coronaviruses and that bats aren’t sold at a seafood market. Neither are pangolins, for that matter, an endangered species valued for their scales as much as for their meat.

The evidence points to SARS-CoV-2 research being carried out at the Wuhan Institute of Virology. The virus may have been carried out of the lab by an infected worker or crossed over into humans when they unknowingly dined on a lab animal. Whatever the vector, Beijing authorities are now clearly scrambling to correct the serious problems with the way their labs handle deadly pathogens.

China has unleashed a plague on its own people. It’s too early to say how many in China and other countries will ultimately die for the failures of their country’s state-run microbiology labs, but the human cost will be high.

But not to worry. Xi has assured us that he is controlling biosecurity risks “to protect the people’s health.” PLA bioweapons experts are in charge.

I doubt the Chinese people will find that very reassuring. Neither should we.

_Steven W. Mosher is the President of the Population Research Institute and the author of “Bully of Asia: Why China’s ‘Dream’ is the New Threat to _


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

all my travel plans for this year is off, nowhere  is safe


----------



## gn1g

isn't that tragic.  Well I will be moving around America and some latin countries . . . albeit holding my breath.


----------



## Laela

I've got a cruise planned for later in the year..we're leaning on not going. Those boats can be floating death traps... 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> all my travel plans for this year is off, nowhere  is safe


----------



## Laela

_Hmmm..._

*Harvard scientist predicts coronavirus will infect up to 70 percent of humanity*​Tim O'Donnell
The Week•February 24, 2020







Harvard University epidemiologist Marc Lipsitch is predicting the coronavirus "will ultimately not be containable" and, within a year, will infect somewhere between 40 and 70 percent of humanity, _The Atlantic_ reports. But don't be too alarmed. Many of those people, Lipsitch clarifies, won't have severe illnesses or even show symptoms at all, which is already the case for many people who have tested positive for the virus.

That's precisely why he doesn't think the virus can be stopped. Viruses like SARS, MERS, and the avian flu were eventually contained in part because they were more intense and had a higher fatality rate. In other words, if you were infected by the virus that caused SARS, chances were you weren't out and about. But because the current coronavirus, known as COVID-19, can be asymptomatic, or at least very mild, there's a better chance people will likely go about their day as normal. The down side, though, is that it becomes harder to trace and prevent. In that sense it's similar to the flu, which can also be deadly, but often passes without the infected person seeking medical care.

_The Atlantic_ reports Lipsitch is definitely not alone in his prediction. There's an emerging consensus that the outbreak will eventually morph into a new seasonal disease, which, per _The Atlantic_, could one day turn "cold and flu season" into "cold and flu and COVID-19 season." Read more at _The Atlantic_.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Shadowy Church Is at Center of Coronavirus Outbreak in South Korea*
By Choe Sang-Hun

Feb. 21, 2020
As the country’s infection numbers soar, most cases have been connected to the Shincheonji Church of Jesus, which mainstream churches consider a cult.





Spraying disinfectant in front of the Shincheonji Church of Jesus in Daegu, South Korea, on Thursday.Kim Jun-Beom/Yonhap, via Associated Press

SEOUL, South Korea — At meetings of the secretive Shincheonji Church of Jesus, worshipers sit packed together on the floor, forbidden to wear glasses — or face masks. They come to church even when sick, former members say. After services, they split up into groups for Bible study, or to go out into the streets and proselytize. 

After the first coronavirus infection was reported among its members, they were told to lie about being followers, though the church later said that was not its policy.

Now, health officials are zeroing in on the church’s practices as they seek to contain South Korea’s alarming coronavirus outbreak, in which members of Shincheonji, along with their relatives and others who got the virus from them, account for more than half of the confirmed infections. On Saturday, the number of cases in the country soared to 346 — second only to mainland China, if the outbreak on the Diamond Princess cruise ship is excluded from Japan’s count. 

More than 1,250 other church members have reported potential symptoms, health officials said, raising the possibility that the nation’s caseload could soon skyrocket further. In response, the government is shutting down thousands of day-care facilities, nursing homes and community centers, even banning the outdoor political rallies that are a feature of life in downtown Seoul. 

As of Saturday, more than 700 members of Shincheonji, which mainstream South Korean churches consider a cult, still could not be reached, according to health officials, who were frantically hoping to screen them for signs of infection.

“Shincheonji members know of their bad image and they usually hide their affiliation from nonchurch members, even from their parents,” said Hwang Eui-jong, a pastor who has researched the church. “No wonder many of them are unreachable. They must be huddled together somewhere, praying that this will eventually go away.”

The snowballing outbreak among the church’s followers is testing South Korea’s health care system, which successfully tamed a deadly outbreak of Middle East respiratory syndrome in 2015. Experts on South Korean religious sects and former members of the church said its practices made its members unusually vulnerable to contagious diseases.

“Unlike other churches, Shincheonji makes its members sit on the floor tightly together during services, in neat, militarylike ranks and files,” said Lee Ho-yeon, who left the church in 2015. “We were not supposed to have anything on our faces, like glasses or masks. We were trained to sing our hymns loudly.”

“We were taught not to be afraid of illness,” Ms. Lee said. “We were taught not to care about such worldly things like jobs, ambition or passion. Everything was focused on proselytizing, even when we were sick.”

The outbreak has struck hardest at Shincheonji’s church in Daegu, a city of about 2.5 million in the country’s southeast, where a 61-year-old woman known as Patient No. 31 is believed to be a link between many of the cases. The restrictions on public gatherings have been implemented more forcefully in Daegu than elsewhere in the country.

Patient No. 31 checked into a small Daegu hospital on Feb. 7, after a minor traffic accident. The next day, she complained of a sore throat. The day after that — a Sunday — she attended a Shincheonji church service, health officials say.

She developed a fever the next day, one that lingered, and she stayed in the hospital. Still, she slipped out the following Sunday to go to church again. At least 1,000 Shincheonji members attended one of those two Sunday services, officials said.

At least twice, doctors recommended that the woman transfer to a bigger hospital to be tested for the coronavirus, but she refused, health officials said. She insisted that she had not visited China in recent months, nor had she met anyone known to have the virus.

Finally, on Monday, she felt sick enough to check into a government-run clinic for a coronavirus test. On Tuesday, she was confirmed to be infected.

“Her behavior is not surprising to people familiar with the church,” said Chung Yun-seok, an expert on religious cults who runs the website Christian Portal News. “To them, getting sick is a sin because it prevents them from doing God’s work.”

The church dismissed criticism of its practices on Friday, calling it “slandering based on the prejudices among the established churches.” It said its members sat close together on the floor because local authorities would not give it permits to build bigger churches.

Health officials were still trying to figure out how Patient No. 31 contracted the disease. Mr. Hwang noted that the church had been proselytizing among ethnic Koreans in northeastern China, many of whom it invited to South Korea.

Jung Eun-kyeong, director of the Korea Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said the authorities were investigating reports that Shincheonji had operations in Hubei, the Chinese province that includes Wuhan, where the virus emerged. The South Korean news agency Newsis reported on Friday that Shincheonji had opened a church in Wuhan last year, and that references to it had been removed from the church’s website. Church officials could not immediately be reached for comment.

South Korean officials learned that Patient No. 31 had visited Cheongdo, a county near Daegu, in early February. As of Saturday, 108 patients and medical staff at a Cheongdo hospital had tested positive for the coronavirus; two of them died this week.

Cheongdo is the birthplace of Lee Man-hee, the 88-year-old self-styled messiah who founded Shincheonji, and followers regularly go on pilgrimages there and do volunteer work. Church members are also believed to have attended the funeral of Mr. Lee’s brother in Cheongdo in early February. 

On Friday, Newsis quoted Patient No. 31 as saying that she had not visited the hospital or attended the funeral, but that she had used a public bathhouse while in Cheongdo.

“We need a thorough investigation of the people who attended the church services and the funeral,” President Moon Jae-in said on Friday while presiding over an emergency meeting on the outbreak.

After the case of Patient No. 31 was first reported, social media messages went out to Shincheonji members telling them to continue their evangelical work in small groups. The messages also told members that if officials asked, they should deny that they belonged to the church or went to its services. 

But the church later said those messages did not reflect its official policy, and that it had disciplined the person who sent them out.

On Friday, Mr. Lee urged his members to “follow the government’s instructions,” asking them to avoid gatherings and take their proselytizing online. 

“This disease outbreak is the work of the devil, which is hellbent on stopping the rapid growth of the Shincheonji,” he said in a message to his followers.

South Korea has long been fertile ground for unorthodox religious groups, some of which have amassed enormous wealth and influence. After an overloaded ferry sank in 2014, killing more than 300 people, South Koreans were shocked to learn that the ferry company was controlled by a religious leader who had been shunned as a heretic by mainstream churches.

Shincheonji claims 150,000 members and has 12 congregations in South Korea. It also has many smaller operations, which present themselves as cafes or churches of other denominations and are used for proselytizing, said Mr. Chung.

Shincheonji has long been criticized for its aggressive evangelical work. Many mainstream churches post signs warning undercover Shincheonji missionaries not to try to infiltrate their congregations. 

Members of Shincheonji have recently targeted young South Koreans, offering them free tarot readings, personality tests and foreign-language classes, according to Mr. Hwang.

Moon Yoo-ja, 60, who spent years trying to “rescue” her daughter from the church, accused Shincheonji of ruining many families.

“Once they fall into the trap of the church, they often abandon school and jobs,” Ms. Moon said. “Some housewives packed up and joined the church, abandoning their husbands and children.”

Hwang Gui-hag, editor in chief of the Seoul-based Law Times, which specializes in religious news, cautioned against focusing too much on Shincheonji’s practices, some of which he said could be found in other South Korean churches.

“This is essentially not a religious issue, but a medical and health issue,” Mr. Hwang said. “If we pay too much attention to religion, we miss the point. How would you explain the huge outbreak in Wuhan, China, which is not really caused by any church?”


----------



## Chicoro

@5:43 minute in video:
from the book by Dean Koontz, The Eyes of Darkness: This book is about a biological weapon that was created.

_"In around 2020, a severe pneumonia like illness will spread throughout the globe, attacking the lungs and bronchial tubes and resisting all known treatments. Almost more baffling than the illness itself, it will suddenly vanish, as quickly as it arrived, attack again 10 years later and disappear completely."_

Page 333 or 355 (I can't see the page number.)

"[...] It was around then that a Chinese scientist named Li Chen defected to the United States, carrying  a diskette record of China's most important and dangerous new biological weapon in a decade. They call the stuff '*Wuhan-400' because it was developed at their RDNA labs, outside the city of Wuhan, *and it was the 400-th viable strain of man made microorganisms created at the research center.

Wuhan-400 is a perfect weapon." [...]

( I don't have this particular book.)



*No, Dean Koontz did not predict coronavirus in 1981 thriller novel*
*https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/no-dea...-coronavirus-in-1981-thriller-novel-1.4822194*
TORONTO -- A passage from author Dean Koontz’s 1981 fictional novel “The Eyes of Darkness” has gone viral for purportedly predicting the real-world outbreak of the novel coronavirus.

Segments of the novel have been shared widely on social media over the last week, showing eerie similarities between the COVID-19 virus and the book’s fictional outbreak called “Wuhan-400.”

“They call the stuff Wuhan-400 because it was developed at their RDNA labs outside of the city of Wuhan,” reads a passage from the book, which can be seen on Amazon’s preview of the paperback edition of the novel published in December 2008.

*

*
*Full coverage CTVNews.ca/Coronavirus*

*No, Dean Koontz did not predict coronavirus in 1981 thriller novel*

*First round of Wuhan evacuees to be released from quarantine today*

*Iran reports 2 more deaths, 13 new cases of new coronavirus*

*As Canadians from cruise ship fly home, those who tested positive can only wait*

*Virus cases jump in South Korea to 346, China daily count drops*

*Canadians are Googling coronavirus more than anyone else in the world: report*

*Man quarantined for 14 days on military base warns new evacuees: 'It's not fun'*

*IATA: Virus may slash US$29 billion from airlines' revenue*

*Japan to let off last healthy cruise travellers, isolate rest*

*Ukrainian protesters hurl stones at evacuees from China*

*COVID-19 cases rise in South Korea, China as outbreak spreads*

*China changes method of counting virus infected... again*


*While the novel includes mention of Wuhan, China, the epicentre of the coronavirus outbreak, the book’s fictionalized outbreak is far from reality.*

*For starters, the “Wuhan-400” virus from the novel is a human-made biological weapon. The coronavirus is not, despite online rumours suggesting the new virus was created in a lab early on in the outbreak.*

*Fact-checking website Snopes points out that in the novel, the “Wuhan-400” virus had a 100 per cent fatality rate, whereas the current coronavirus fatality rate sits at about two per cent.*

*The fact-checking website also notes that while the 2008 publication of the book mentions Wuhan, other iterations of the book used a different name for the fictional weapon.*

*“When we searched a 1981 edition of this book available via Google Books we found no references to “Wuhan.” In that edition, this biological weapon is called “Gorki-400” after the Russian city where it was created,” reads the Snopes investigation.*

*“We’re not entirely sure when or why this change occurred. From what we can tell, the biological weapon was originally called ‘Gorki-400’ when this book was published in 1981. But by 2008, the name had been changed to ‘Wuhan-400.’”*

*CTVNews.ca has contacted the publisher for comment on the matter.*


----------



## MamaBear2012

*Health Officials Warn Americans To Start Planning For Spread Of Coronavirus In U.S.*
February 25, 20202:24 PM ET



ROB STEIN

TwitterFacebook





A woman, who declined to give her name, wears a mask in New York out of concern for the newly emerged coronavirus.

Mark Lennihan/AP
Federal health officials issued a blunt message Tuesday: Americans need to start preparing now for the possibility that more aggressive, disruptive measures might be needed to stop the spread of the new coronavirus in the U.S.

The strongly worded warning came in response to outbreaks of the virus outside China, including in Iran, Japan, South Korea and Italy, which officials say have raised the likelihood of outbreaks occurring stateside.

"It's not so much a question of if this will happen anymore, but more really a question of when it will happen — and how many people in this country will have severe illness," Dr. Nancy Messonnier of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention told reporters during a briefing.

The Coronavirus Outbreak
_What you should know_


Where the virus has spread
Coronavirus 101
Coronavirus FAQs
NPR's ongoing coverage
Subscribe to Goats and Soda's newsletter for a weekly update on the outbreak.

While aggressive measures such as travel restrictions and the first federal quarantine in a half century have probably slowed the arrival of the coronavirus in the U.S., Messonnier said even more intrusive steps likely will be needed.

"We are asking the American public to work with us to prepare with the expectation that this could be bad," Messonnier said.

"I had a conversation with my family over breakfast this morning. And I told my children that while I didn't think that they were at risk right now, we, as a family, need to be preparing for significant disruption of our lives," she said.

Those measures could include school closings, workplace shutdowns and canceling large gatherings and public events, she warned.

"I understand this whole situation may seem overwhelming and that disruption to everyday life may be severe, but these are things that people need to start thinking about now," Messonnier said.

NPR's terms of use and privacy policy. NPR may share your name and email address with your NPR station. See Details. This site is protected by reCAPTCHA and the Google Privacy Policy and Terms of Service apply.




*GOATS AND SODA*
*Face Masks: What Doctors Say About Their Role In Containing Coronavirus*
So Americans need to do things like start making plans to care for their children should schools and day care centers close, she said. They should talk to their employers about how they could work from home. And they should find out if there might be a way to get medical care remotely, such as through telemedicine, Messonnier said.

She stressed that the current risk remains low. Almost all the cases that have occurred in the United States have been among travelers who got infected overseas.

In addition, there's always the chance that the coronavirus could begin to subside as the spring and summer arrive.

But because there are so many unknowns, state and local officials and average Americans need to be prepared, she said.

"I continue to hope that in the end we'll look back and feel like we were overprepared. But that is a better place to be in than being underprepared," Messonnier said.


----------



## vevster

I'm hearing corona may have been man made...

https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/dont-buy-chinas-story-the-coronavirus-may-have-leaked-from-a-lab/


----------



## intellectualuva

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## vevster

I have a bottle of Force of Nature, I have Lysol Disinfecting wipes, I use paper towels to grab handles..... I have disposable gloves and wipe down the bathroom all contact points before I use.....

I'm not going down without a fight....


----------



## UmSumayyah

I'm gonna pick up some extra rice, beans, and bottled water.  I keep a couple cans of Lysol all the time and I have gloves.  I don't keep masks and they are sold out locally.  Guy at the CVS says there are none at the factory.  

The good news is that if this thing hits it is hitting in spring.


----------



## RUBY

intellectualuva said:


> I wonder if we will ever know China's real numbers.



Yeah cause I ain't believing the  numbers they are announcing.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> I'm gonna pick up some extra rice, beans,



 What is rice and beans going to do?


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> What is rice and beans going to do?


If they call for a quarantine I will have food for the family. 

If food supply lines are disrupted due to sick farmers,  truckers and  warehouse employees we still eat.

If lines are fine then no problem,  rice and beans last for years.


----------



## vevster

This doesn't look good 

Due to possible supply chain issues they are telling everyone to get 3 months supplies of any prescription medications -- if you are taking.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Netflix, Zoom, And Clorox Shares Rise While Markets Swing Wildly Amid Coronavirus Fears

Topline: As global markets continued to reel on Wednesday, losing half a percentage point after the CDC warned that Americans should brace for major disruptions caused by the spreading coronavirus, these three stocks are bucking the bearish trend and could be headed for major gains if the global outbreak continues to worsen.

Zoom: The videoconference software maker, which offers a suite of products designed to make remote work easier, gained 5% this week, ending the trading day on Wednesday at a share price of $106.88, a new all-time high. 

Investors will be watching Zoom carefully in the lead-up to its earnings report early next month to see if the company’s management will address any boost it may have seen as a result of the coronavirus threat. 

Netflix: After falling with the rest of the market on Tuesday, the streaming giant made a major comeback Wednesday morning, rising 4.8% to a price of $377.59 per share and holding relatively steady.

Year to date, Netflix has seen its stock grow by more than 15%; it’s been bolstered by significant gains in international subscribers.

Clorox: Shares of this consumer staple, which makes personal care products and trashbags in addition to bleaches and cleaners, have jumped 2% to $168 since the close of markets last week. 

Clorox could see a boost as retailers stock up on products around coronavirus threats; CFO Kevin Jacobsen told investors earlier this month that the company is “taking up inventory levels to be prepared for the potential increase in demand for some of our bleach products.”

Big number: The Dow has lost more than 2,000 points, or 7%, over the last three trading days and the S&P 500 has fallen 7% from last week’s record high as investor fears over the global health crisis finally come to light in the market.

Key background: As the U.S. braces for what the CDC has warned will be a major public health event, businesses around the world are already feeling the crunch. Airline travel has taken a major hit, as have hotels and the entertainment industry in Asia. In a research note, UBS chief investment officer Mark Haefele suggested that investors looking to ride out the sell-off should consider “stay-at-home stocks—in sectors like e-commerce, gaming, and food delivery—which we would expect to see increased demand in case of quarantine measures.” 

Crucial quote: “What’s unique about this downturn is its catalyst is not one that’s driven by financials, it’s driven by fear and anxiety,” says financial advisor Gregory Sarian, CEO of Sarian Strategic Partners. Sarian also notes that given the market’s relatively steady performance over the last 15 months, characterized by reliable growth in tech stocks like Google and Amazon, many investors may have been lulled into a “false sense of security” in advance of this week’s sell-off. 

Tangent: Pharmaceutical stocks like Gilead Sciences, which began a clinical trial of an experimental coronavirus treatment this week, and Novavax, which reported “progress” in its own efforts to develop a vaccine, were also in the spotlight on Wednesday. The $94-billion (market cap) Gilead jumped 6.5%, and Novavax, which has a market cap of just under $300 million, saw a 15% boost.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The Coronavirus Is Starting to Hit the U.S. Military

A 23-year-old U.S. soldier stationed in South Korea has become the first member of the U.S. military to become infected with coronavirus as the outbreak continues to escalate around the world.

The soldier, based at Camp Carroll near Daegu, is currently in self-quarantine at his off-base residence, the U.S. military said in a statement. It also revealed that the soldier had visited two other bases — Camp Walker and Camp Carroll — in recent days, and officials are now “conducting contact tracing to determine whether any others may have been exposed.”

The news of the infection comes a day after Americans said a military spouse in South Korea had contracted the virus.

“This is a setback, it’s true, there’s no getting around that. But it’s not the end of the war,” Col. Edward Ballanco, commander of the U.S. Army Garrison Daegu, told troops in a video message. “We are very well equipped to fight this thing off.”

The U.S. military, which has 28,500 soldiers stationed in South Korea, has shut down amenities like bowling alleys and movie theaters on four American bases to limit the spread of the virus. The outbreak has also prompted the U.S. and South Korean military to scale back planned joint exercises. 

Twenty members of the South Korean military have been confirmed as infected, with almost 10,000 troops in quarantine.

The scaled-back exercises mean the U.S. could “lose ground in being able to quickly conduct future operations in a coordinated and highly synchronized manner with South Korea against North Korea in the event of a crisis,” one official told CNN.

The soldier’s confirmed infection was one of almost 300 new cases reported in South Korea on Wednesday, bringing the total to over 1,200. There have been 12 deaths reported so far.

But, the number of confirmed infections in South Korea is likely to jump dramatically in the coming days, as medical officials begin testing about 210,000 followers of the Shincheonji religious sect, which is at the epicenter of South Korea’s outbreak.

While infection rates and death tolls in China have slowed, the virus is continuing to spread around the globe.

Like South Korea, Iran and Italy are grappling with significant outbreaks. Iran’s authorities confirmed at least 139 cases and 19 deaths. That’s far above the 1 percent to 2 percent fatality rate seen elsewhere, and public health experts fear that there are thousands of infections undetected in the country.

Despite the high death date, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani said Wednesday that he would not quarantine cities to stop the spread of the virus.

In Italy, at least 357 people have been infected and 11 have died. The prime minister has called for calm, but infections are now being reported across the country, far from the epicenter in the Lombardy region in the north of the country.

And other countries continue to report their first cases, including Algeria, Croatia, mainland Spain, and Switzerland in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Layluh

There's definitely something they're not telling us. My man keeps telling me that the cdc sent out faulty detection kits which is why there are so few cases. Italys tests actually worked which is eighty there number is so high. 

Apparently they've been scrambling to send out functioning tests. I have a feeling once they perform this new test that our numbers will skyrocket which is why theyre suddenly preparing us by telling us its going to get much worse.

Democracy Dies in Darkness
Health
*A faulty CDC coronavirus test delays monitoring of disease’s spread*
*Experts fear the small number of U.S. covid-19 cases reflects limited testing rather than a lack of infections*
_




This electron microscope image shows a lab-cultured coronavirus in yellow, emerging from the surface of cells colored blue and pink. (National Institutes of Health/AP)
By Carolyn Y. Johnson, Laurie McGinley and Lena H. Sun 
February 25, 2020 at 1:00 PM EST
Problems with a government-created coronavirus test have limited the United States’ capacity to rapidly increase testing, just as the outbreak has entered a worrisome new phase in countries worldwide. Experts are increasingly concerned that the small number of U.S. cases may be a reflection of limited testing, not of the virus’s spread.

While South Korea has run more than 35,000 coronavirus tests, the United States has tested only 426 people, not including people who returned on evacuation flights. Only about a dozen state and local laboratories can now run tests outside of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta because the CDC kits sent out nationwide earlier this month included a faulty component.

U.S. guidelines recommend testing for a very narrow group of people — those who display respiratory symptoms and have recently traveled to China or had close contact with an infected person.








( and /The Washington Post)
But many public health experts think that in light of evidence that the disease has taken root and spread in Iran, Italy, Singapore and South Korea, it’s time to broaden testing in the United States. Infectious disease experts fear that aside from the 14 cases picked up by public health surveillance, there may be other undetected cases mixed in with those of colds and flu. What scares experts the most is that the virus is beginning to spread in countries outside China, but no one knows whether that’s the case in the United States, because they aren’t checking.

“Coronavirus testing kits have not been widely distributed to our hospitals and public health labs. Those without these kits must send samples all the way to Atlanta, rather than testing them on site, wasting precious time as the virus spreads,” said Senate Minority Leader Charles E. Schumer (D-N.Y.).

In a congressional hearing Tuesday, Sen. Patty Murray (D-Wash.) pressed Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar on whether the CDC test was faulty. He denied that the test did not work.


But in a news briefing that was going on about the same time, Nancy Messonnier, director of the CDC’s National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, said that she was “frustrated” about problems with the test kits and that the CDC hoped to send out a new version to state and local health departments soon.

“I think we are close,” she said. She said that the agency is working as fast as possible on the tests, but that the priority is making sure they are accurate.

Currently, she said, a dozen state and local health departments can do the testing, although positive results need to be confirmed by the CDC. She also said she hoped that tests from commercial labs would soon come online.

Messonnier said the agency was weighing widening its testing protocols to include people traveling to the United States from countries beyond mainland China, considering the rapid spread of the virus in other places in recent days.


The nation’s public health laboratories, exasperated by the malfunctioning tests in the face of a global public health emergency, have taken the unusual step of appealing to the Food and Drug Administration for permission to develop and use their own tests. In Hawaii, authorities are so alarmed about the lack of testing ability that they requested permission from the CDC to use tests from Japan. A medical director at a hospital laboratory in Boston is developing an in-house test, but is frustrated that his laboratory won’t be able to use it without going through an onerous and time-consuming review process, even if demand surges.

“This is an extraordinary request, but this is an extraordinary time,” said Scott Becker, the chief executive of the Association of Public Health Laboratories, which is asking the FDA for permission to allow the laboratories to create and implement their own laboratory-developed tests.

At one hospital in the Mid-Atlantic region, a patient who recently returned from Singapore, which has 90 cases, was admitted to the hospital with mild upper respiratory symptoms, according to a hospital official who spoke on the condition of anonymity to protect the patient’s privacy. The patient tested negative for flu. Because of underlying medical conditions, the person was at higher risk for severe illness if this was a coronavirus infection.


Even though clinicians suspected coronavirus, and treated the person for it and placed the patient in isolation, the patient was not tested.

“If this person had returned from mainland China, they would have been tested for coronavirus,” the official said. The patient recovered and was discharged to their home.

Testing also affects other aspects of care.

People with confirmed cases can enroll in clinical trials for therapeutics. For patients who need more intense care in a facility with a biocontainment unit, that facility can receive reimbursement from the federal government for care, the official said.

The CDC announced a week and a half ago that it would add pilot coronavirus testing to its flu surveillance network in five cities, a step toward expanded testing of people with respiratory symptoms who didn’t have other obvious risk factors. Specimens that test negative for flu will be tested for coronavirus. But that expanded testing has been delayed because of an unspecified problem with one of the compounds used in the CDC test. About half of state labs got inconclusive results when using the compound, so the CDC said it would make a new version and redistribute it.


To public health experts, the delays — and lack of transparency about what, exactly, is wrong with the test — are extremely concerning.

“We have over 700 flights every month between Hawaii and Japan or South Korea,” where the virus is spreading in the community, said Hawaii Lt. Gov. Josh Green (D), who is also an emergency physician. It’s unlikely that the CDC would allow state labs to accept a test from another nation, he said, but “this is an exceptional circumstance.”

In a letter to the FDA, the Association of Public Health Laboratories, which represents state and local laboratories, asked the agency to use “enforcement discretion” to allow the laboratories to create and use their own laboratory-developed tests.

“While we appreciate the many efforts underway at CDC to provide a diagnostic assay to our member labs … this has proven challenging and we find ourselves in a situation that requires a quicker local response,” said the letter, which was co-signed by Becker. “We are now many weeks into the response with still no diagnostic or surveillance test available outside of CDC for the vast majority of our member laboratories.”


Because a public health emergency has been declared, certified hospital laboratories that usually have the ability to internally develop and validate their own tests can’t use them without applying for an “emergency use authorization,” a major barrier to deploying the test.

“I think a lot of people, myself included, think it’s very likely this virus might be circulating at low levels in the United States right now. We can’t know for sure because we haven’t seen it,” said Michael Mina, associate medical director of clinical microbiology at Brigham and Women’s Hospital. He said the optimal testing scenario for flu is a 30-minute turnaround on a test, but right now, shipping samples to Atlanta to test for coronavirus means a 48-hour wait.

“A lot of hospitals are trying to do something similar, which is get a test up and running on an instrument, get it validated in-house,” Mina said. “I think all of us are coming to the same realization that we can’t do anything as long as this remains under the control of CDC and state labs.”


Marion Koopmans, a virologist at the Erasmus University Medical Center in the Netherlands, which has performed a few hundred tests on behalf of more than a dozen countries, said that developing a test for a new pathogen is complicated and involves refinement and a back-and-forth between researchers who are constantly learning from one another.

“That is typical for a new disease outbreak. No one actually knows how this works, so you really have to build these assays on the fly,” Koopmans said.

But as the United States struggled to ramp up its capacity, the coronavirus test was added to the sentinel flu surveillance system in the Netherlands two weeks ago. The test was recently rolled out to 12 high-performing molecular diagnostic laboratories in the Netherlands so that they can be ready to scale up if demand increases.


Part of the problem in the still-struggling United States is the tension between regulations intended to ensure a high-quality standard for tests and the need to roll out diagnostic capabilities very quickly. No test is perfect, and with high stakes for missing or misidentifying a case, public health officials want to make sure that tests are as accurate as possible and are validated by labs that run them. But the slowness may also reflect years of underinvestment in public health infrastructure — and a bias toward developing treatments that may seem more appealing to the public.

“The public health system is not sufficiently built to surge very rapidly,” said Luciana Borio, the former director of Medical and Biodefense Preparedness Policy at the National Security Council and now a vice president at In-Q-Tel, a strategic investor that supports the U.S. intelligence community. “Over the years, when given limited dollars, we applied it toward vaccines and therapeutics, more so than diagnostic tests. I think there’s this idea: The diagnostic test is not going to save my life. But the fact is they underpin so much of the response and deserve a lot more attention.”

*Read More:*

The biggest questions about the new coronavirus and what we know so far

Inside a lab where scientists are working urgently to fight the coronavirus outbreak

Most coronavirus cases are mild, complicating the response


*What you need to know about coronavirus*
Updated February 26, 2020
*The latest:* President Trump announced that Vice President Pence will be in charge of coronavirus response and attempted to reassure the public amid worries about a growing health crisis. *Here’s how to prepare for coronavirus in the U.S.** (Step 1: Don’t panic).*

Coronaviruses are a large family of viruses whose effects range from causing the common cold to triggering much more serious diseases, such as severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS. *Here are the biggest questions surrounding the virus.*

*Mapping the spread of the new coronavirus:* More than 30 countries have reported at least one case of novel coronavirus since it originated in Wuhan, China.

*How does the coronavirus make people sick, and why does it kill some of them?* When people die of the coronavirus, it’s not just the virus that kills them — it’s their own immune system.

What do you want to know about coronavirus? *Let us know here**.*

0 Comments
Carolyn Y. Johnson
Carolyn Johnson is a science reporter. She previously covered the business of health and the affordability of health care to consumers. Follow
Laurie McGinley
Laurie McGinley covers health and medicine for The Washington Post. She focuses on the Food and Drug Administration as well as cancer research and treatment. She was previously The Post's health, science and environment editor. Follow
Lena Sun
Lena H. Sun is a national reporter for The Washington Post covering health with a special focus on public health and infectious disease. A longtime reporter at The Post, she has covered the Metro transit system, immigration, education and was a Beijing bureau chief. Follow

Health

1
*How to prepare for coronavirus in the U.S. (Spoiler: Not sick? No need to wear a mask.)*
2
*How the coronavirus can kill people*
3
*Coronavirus raises fears of U.S. drug supply disruptions*
4
*A faulty CDC coronavirus test delays monitoring of disease’s spread*
5
*Coronavirus-infected Americans flown home against CDC’s advice*

washingtonpost.com
© 1996-2020 The Washington Post
Help and Contact
Terms of Service
Privacy Policy
Print Products Terms of Sale
Digital Products Terms of Sale
Submissions and Discussion Policy
Submit a Correction
RSS Terms of Service
Ad Choices
Do Not Sell My Info
_


----------



## awhyley

I was concerned before, but now I'm really getting scared about the spread of this virus.  I work at a popular hotel, and have contact with a good number of people on a daily basis.  Is the N95 mask the best, most preventative mask out there?  Can I order them online?  What brands are good?


----------



## vevster

This was helpful
Listen to The Coronavirus Goes Global from The Daily on Apple Podcasts. https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/the-daily/id1200361736?i=1000466841517

It’s an episode from NY Times “The Daily”.


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> I was concerned before, but now I'm really getting scared about the spread of this virus.  I work at a popular hotel, and have contact with a good number of people on a daily basis.  Is the N95 mask the best, most preventative mask out there?  Can I order them online?  What brands are good?


There is more in the podcast I just posted, but the virus is spread by COUGHS and surfaces. Wash your hands often and don't touch your face. Watch handles.....


----------



## UmSumayyah

awhyley said:


> I was concerned before, but now I'm really getting scared about the spread of this virus.  I work at a popular hotel, and have contact with a good number of people on a daily basis.  Is the N95 mask the best, most preventative mask out there?  Can I order them online?  What brands are good?



Clorox wipe handles, knobs, phones, desk surfaces etc.

You may want to take low doses of C and elderberry as a preventative. 

Eat well and rest.  The healthy are apparently at low risk of serious effects.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

I keep hearing that most masks will not protect you from this virus, they just protect others from you spreading your germs when you sneeze or cough. The N95 mask seems to work better but it has to be fitted correctly which is something that I doubt most people know how to do. And don't a lot of people in China wear face masks because of the bad air quality over there? Still hundreds of people managed to become infected.

America still has a little time before this becomes an epidemic in this country so individual preparation should start now. Start getting food and medical supplies together as you would for in case there was a winter storm, hurricane, or tornado (or whatever weather phenomenon is local to your part of the world). You probably won't be evacuated anywhere but quarantined in your residence so get an amount that can comfortably fit in your residence. Deliveries might be disrupted so you need to plan accordingly ( eat/drink just enough to get through the day, rationing so your food supply can last longer). If you have children/elderly adults in your family, look into ways that you can provide for their needs. Get your financial and other records in order and keep some cash on hand in case the banks are shut down.  Treat this as an emergency situation that may or may not happen, Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Kanky




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I think the fear about coronavirus is worse than the actual condition. The CDC said they do not recommend people with no symptoms wear face masks to prevent spread. Rather face masks should be worn by people with symptoms or those who come in contact with people who may be sick, like doctors, nurses or in-home caregivers. People need to wash their hands, carry alcohol-based sanitizer with them (I always do), stay home if they are sick, make sure surfaces are wiped clean, sneeze into your elbow.

Most of the people who die from this are elderly, I mean over 80 and/or they have some other chronic disease. The big concern is the global economy. There's an article on the Guardian saying this could cause a recession greater than in 2008. We are already years overdue for one. We never really recovered from that so another recession would make things much worse.


----------



## MamaBear2012

A friend of mine lives and works as a teacher in Japan. Looks like schools will be closing until April. That's my fear out of this whole thing. If areas start shutting down, or if schools start closing in the U.S. that will be an absolute mess.


----------



## sheanu

As our president has reduced funding for a lot of services that are supposed to maintain public health, I really feel this could be a perfect storm for a disaster here. Fault tests and requesting tests from Japan? What is this?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

UmSumayyah said:


> If they call for a quarantine I will have food for the family.
> 
> If food supply lines are disrupted due to sick farmers,  truckers and  warehouse employees we still eat.
> 
> If lines are fine then no problem,  rice and beans last for years.


Yes girl.  My camp is going this weekend to stock up on water and food.  Gotta get my meds refilled too.

And thank God my sister and my nursing friends work in the hospital they lifted a supply of n95 masks for me before the hospital starts stashing them away.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I’m not sure how much is too much. I definitely see stocking up on non perishables but I don’t see myself getting y2k level of preparation. I hear we need to prepare mentally for the possibility of being quarantined for a month if you get the virus. Also heard that we might not see the worst of it until next flu season. Doesn’t sound like this is going away anytime soon.


----------



## awhyley

Layluh said:


> _*What you need to know about coronavirus*
> Updated February 26, 2020_
> _*The latest:*__ President Trump announced that *Vice President Pence* will be in charge of coronavirus response and attempted to reassure the public amid worries about a growing health crisis. __*Here’s how to prepare for coronavirus in the U.S.*_* (Step 1: Don’t panic).*


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> Clorox wipe handles, knobs, phones, desk surfaces etc.
> 
> You may want to take low doses of C and elderberry as a preventative.
> 
> Eat well and rest.  The healthy are apparently at low risk of serious effects.


This post reminded me of something I read awhile back.


*FDA Warns Maker of Purell Not to Claim Sanitizers Prevent Flu, Ebola*

*The letter stated that the company’s hand sanitizer products were unapproved new drugs and in violation of FDA rules.*
By Alexa Lardieri, Staff Writer 
Jan. 28, 2020



FDA sent a letter to Purell parent company Gojo Industries earlier this month, stating that its hand sanitizer products were unapproved new drugs and in violation of FDA rules. The letter states that Gojo claims on its website that its products may be effective against viruses such as Ebola, the norovirus and the flu.

"These statements ... clearly indicate your suggestion that Purell Healthcare Advanced Hand Sanitizers are intended for reducing or preventing disease from the Ebola virus, *norovirus*, and influenza," the letter states.

However, *the FDA said it is not aware of any studies that show that killing or decreasing the number of bacteria or viruses on the skin produces a reduction in infection or disease caused by those bacteria or viruses.*

*While the FDA is "not aware of any hand sanitizers that have been tested against Ebola viruses," Ebola, along with the flu, is an enveloped virus. These viruses are easily killed or inactivated by alcohol and the World Health Organization and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommend using an alcohol-based sanitizer as a preventive measure. *

Purell hand sanitizers are formulated with ethyl alcohol.

Samantha Williams, the senior director of Gojo corporate communications, said in a statement that the company "took immediate action to respond to FDA claim requirements after receiving a warning letter from the agency," though she did not specify what the actions were.

Despite the scolding, Williams reassured consumers that "the letter was not related to the safety or quality of our products, or our manufacturing processes. Our products can and should continue to be used as part of good hand hygiene practice, to reduce germs."

While not addressed in the FDA's letter, Gojo also claims that its Purell surface disinfectants "demonstrated effectiveness against human Coronavirus," a potentially deadly virus that has killed more than 100 people and infected more than 4,000 others.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Purell may help but my take away from that article is that regular alcohol is good enough. It’s too drying to be my regular preference but it’s probably still available and not as susceptible to price gauging at least right now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Now you got to hide the dog too.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

What happened to this guy isn’t specific to the Coronavirus but it’s a timely reminder to anyone with lower tier insurance coverage that you’re likely not getting what you think you’re paying for. 

*A Miami man who flew to China worried he might have coronavirus. He may owe thousands.*

BY BEN CONARCK
FEBRUARY 24, 2020 10:01 AM

Under normal circumstances, Azcue said he would have gone to CVS for over-the-counter medicine and fought the flu on his own, but this time was different. As health officials stressed preparedness and vigilance for the respiratory illness, Azcue felt it was his responsibility to his family and his community to get tested for novel coronavirus, known as COVID-19.

He went to Jackson Memorial Hospital, where he said he was placed in a closed-off room. Nurses in protective white suits sprayed some kind of disinfectant smoke under the door before entering, Azcue said. Then hospital staff members told him he’d need a CT scan to screen for coronavirus, but Azcue said he asked for a flu test first.

“This will be out of my pocket,” Azcue, who has a very limited insurance plan, recalled saying. “Let’s start with the blood test, and if I test positive, just discharge me.”

Fortunately, that’s exactly what happened. He had the flu, not the deadly virus that has infected tens of thousands of people, mostly in China, and killed at least 2,239 as of Friday’s update by the World Health Organization.

But two weeks later, Azcue got unwelcome news in the form of a notice from his insurance company about a claim for $3,270.

In 2018, President Donald Trump’s administration rolled back Affordable Care Act regulations and allowed so-called “junk plans” in the market. Consumers mistakenly assume that the plans with lower monthly costs will be better than no insurance at all in case of a medical catastrophe, but often the plans aren’t very different from going without insurance altogether.

Hospital officials at Jackson told the Miami Herald that, based on his insurance, Azcue would only be responsible for $1,400 of that bill, but Azcue said he heard from his insurer that he would also have to provide additional documentation: three years of medical records to prove that the flu he got didn’t relate to a preexisting condition.

While Azcue’s experience shows the potential cost of testing for a disease that epidemiologists fear may develop into a public health crisis in the U.S., one insurance expert sees the episode as a cautionary tale about the potential risks associated with deregulation in the insurance market.

“When someone has flu-like symptoms, you want them to to seek medical care,” said Sabrina Corlette, a Georgetown University professor and co-director of the Center on Health Insurance Reforms. “If they have one of these junk plans and they know they might be on the hook for more than they can afford to seek that care, a lot of them just won’t, and that is a public health concern.”

Azcue said he earns about $55,000 a year working for a medical device company that does not offer health insurance, but his insurance plan wasn’t always so narrow. Last year, Azcue said he was covered under an Affordable Care Act-compliant plan that cost him about $278 in monthly premiums.

Those premiums shot up to $400 a month when his full year salary kicked in, so he canceled his plan in November, he said. Azcue said he now pays $180 per month for the limited plan from National General Insurance.

The limited plan’s requirement to provide three years of medical records before coverage kicks in, Corlette said, is not uncommon. The professor said she’s seen it come up for conditions like cancers that were never diagnosed but might have been hinted at in doctors’ visits from years past.

“That’s the critical difference between [Affordable Care Act] plans and junk plans,” she said. “[Junk plans] will not cover preexisting conditions.”

A spokesperson for National General Insurance did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Jackson Health officials say that there are more bills for Azcue on the way, but it’s unclear what those will total, as they are going to be issued by the University of Miami Health System, or UHealth, for treatment provided by their staff physicians who work at Jackson.

Azcue said his experience underscores how the costs of healthcare in the U.S. could interfere with preventing public health crises.

“How can they expect normal citizens to contribute to eliminating the potential risk of person-to-person spread if hospitals are waiting to charge us $3,270 for a simple blood test and a nasal swab?” he said.

Plans that comply with the Affordable Care Act often have high deductibles, too, Corlette said, but are likely to provide more reimbursement than the more restricted plans. Plus, she added, those ACA plans are required to cover flu shots and other preventative care.

“The idea that [the insurer] would have to comb through three years of his records just to determine if the flu was a preexisting condition is just crazy,” Corlette said. “But that’s how most of these plans operate.”




On the left, Osmel Martinez Azcue takes a selfie of himself at Jackson Memorial Hospital while wearing a surgical mask. On the right, a photo of his passport stamped by Chinese authorities from a recent trip.


----------



## vevster

I'm very happy with this...... 

https://www.forceofnatureclean.com/

You make your own non toxic disenfectant.  You can use any paper towel or cloth.\
If you follow them on IG you can get a 50% off coupon for the starter set.

When you think of surfaces my god you need to walk with something.  I garage my car so in the morning, I have to wipe down the door handles and steering wheel!

Its horrible....


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m not sure how much is too much. I definitely see stocking up on non perishables but I don’t see myself getting y2k level of preparation. I hear we need to prepare mentally for the possibility of being quarantined for a month if you get the virus. Also heard that we might not see the worst of it until next flu season. Doesn’t sound like this is going away anytime soon.


Good time to buy puzzles I guess.


----------



## weaveadiva

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> I keep hearing that most masks will not protect you from this virus, they just protect others from you spreading your germs when you sneeze or cough.


This. People are doing the most. The virus molecules are so small that they penetrate a mask. Also the mask is supposed to be one-time use, which I'm sure people aren't doing.

This info is from a doctor on _The View._


----------



## Chicoro

*Chinese researchers stripped of security clearance at Canada lab for deadly human diseases *





https://www.spencerfernando.com/201...ng-possible-foreign-espionage-concerns-swirl/

_
I recently wrote about how Chinese researcher Dr. Xiangguo Qui, her husband, and some students from China were booted from Canada’s only Level 4 Virology Lab: 

“In what is a very disturbing revelation, it has been revealed that *Dr. Xiangguo Qiu,* her husband Keding Cheng, and some students from China, *were removed from Canada’s Level 4 virology lab in Winnipeg, Manitoba*.


*The lab is Canada’s only level 4 virology lab, where the most deadly diseases are held and analyzed. *Among the diseases held at the lab is the deadly Ebola virus.”


Qui had also served as an adjunct professor at the University of Manitoba._

Not anymore.


----------



## dancinstallion

Chicoro said:


> @5:43 minute in video:
> from the book by Dean Koontz, The Eyes of Darkness: This book is about a biological weapon that was created.
> 
> _"In around 2020, a severe pneumonia like illness will spread throughout the globe, attacking the lungs and bronchial tubes and resisting all known treatments. Almost more baffling than the illness itself, it will suddenly vanish, as quickly as it arrived, attack again 10 years later and disappear completely."_
> 
> Page 333 or 355 (I can't see the page number.)
> 
> "[...] It was around then that a Chinese scientist named Li Chen defected to the United States, carrying  a diskette record of China's most important and dangerous new biological weapon in a decade. They call the stuff '*Wuhan-400' because it was developed at their RDNA labs, outside the city of Wuhan, *and it was the 400-th viable strain of man made microorganisms created at the research center.
> 
> Wuhan-400 is a perfect weapon." [...]
> 
> ( I don't have this particular book.)
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Dean Koontz did not predict coronavirus in 1981 thriller novel*
> *https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/no-dea...-coronavirus-in-1981-thriller-novel-1.4822194*
> TORONTO -- A passage from author Dean Koontz’s 1981 fictional novel “The Eyes of Darkness” has gone viral for purportedly predicting the real-world outbreak of the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Segments of the novel have been shared widely on social media over the last week, showing eerie similarities between the COVID-19 virus and the book’s fictional outbreak called “Wuhan-400.”
> 
> “They call the stuff Wuhan-400 because it was developed at their RDNA labs outside of the city of Wuhan,” reads a passage from the book, which can be seen on Amazon’s preview of the paperback edition of the novel published in December 2008.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *Full coverage CTVNews.ca/Coronavirus*
> 
> *No, Dean Koontz did not predict coronavirus in 1981 thriller novel*
> 
> *First round of Wuhan evacuees to be released from quarantine today*
> 
> *Iran reports 2 more deaths, 13 new cases of new coronavirus*
> 
> *As Canadians from cruise ship fly home, those who tested positive can only wait*
> 
> *Virus cases jump in South Korea to 346, China daily count drops*
> 
> *Canadians are Googling coronavirus more than anyone else in the world: report*
> 
> *Man quarantined for 14 days on military base warns new evacuees: 'It's not fun'*
> 
> *IATA: Virus may slash US$29 billion from airlines' revenue*
> 
> *Japan to let off last healthy cruise travellers, isolate rest*
> 
> *Ukrainian protesters hurl stones at evacuees from China*
> 
> *COVID-19 cases rise in South Korea, China as outbreak spreads*
> 
> *China changes method of counting virus infected... again*
> 
> 
> *While the novel includes mention of Wuhan, China, the epicentre of the coronavirus outbreak, the book’s fictionalized outbreak is far from reality.*
> 
> *For starters, the “Wuhan-400” virus from the novel is a human-made biological weapon. The coronavirus is not, despite online rumours suggesting the new virus was created in a lab early on in the outbreak.*
> 
> *Fact-checking website Snopes points out that in the novel, the “Wuhan-400” virus had a 100 per cent fatality rate, whereas the current coronavirus fatality rate sits at about two per cent.*
> 
> *The fact-checking website also notes that while the 2008 publication of the book mentions Wuhan, other iterations of the book used a different name for the fictional weapon.*
> 
> *“When we searched a 1981 edition of this book available via Google Books we found no references to “Wuhan.” In that edition, this biological weapon is called “Gorki-400” after the Russian city where it was created,” reads the Snopes investigation.*
> 
> *“We’re not entirely sure when or why this change occurred. From what we can tell, the biological weapon was originally called ‘Gorki-400’ when this book was published in 1981. But by 2008, the name had been changed to ‘Wuhan-400.’”*
> 
> *CTVNews.ca has contacted the publisher for comment on the matter.*



Wow, I said they are trying to create a recession. I dont put ANYTHING pass scientists creating things in the lab and infecting people. The chinese are easy targets cuz they love eating exotic meats, bats and other animals they have no business eating. It was bound to happen.


----------



## dancinstallion

Chicoro said:


> @5:43 minute in video:
> from the book by Dean Koontz, The Eyes of Darkness: This book is about a biological weapon that was created.
> 
> _"In around 2020, a severe pneumonia like illness will spread throughout the globe, attacking the lungs and bronchial tubes and resisting all known treatments. Almost more baffling than the illness itself, it will suddenly vanish, as quickly as it arrived, attack again 10 years later and disappear completely."_
> 
> Page 333 or 355 (I can't see the page number.)
> 
> "[...] It was around then that a Chinese scientist named Li Chen defected to the United States, carrying  a diskette record of China's most important and dangerous new biological weapon in a decade. They call the stuff '*Wuhan-400' because it was developed at their RDNA labs, outside the city of Wuhan, *and it was the 400-th viable strain of man made microorganisms created at the research center.
> 
> Wuhan-400 is a perfect weapon." [...]
> 
> ( I don't have this particular book.)
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Dean Koontz did not predict coronavirus in 1981 thriller novel*
> *https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/no-dea...-coronavirus-in-1981-thriller-novel-1.4822194*
> TORONTO -- A passage from author Dean Koontz’s 1981 fictional novel “The Eyes of Darkness” has gone viral for purportedly predicting the real-world outbreak of the novel coronavirus.
> 
> Segments of the novel have been shared widely on social media over the last week, showing eerie similarities between the COVID-19 virus and the book’s fictional outbreak called “Wuhan-400.”
> 
> “They call the stuff Wuhan-400 because it was developed at their RDNA labs outside of the city of Wuhan,” reads a passage from the book, which can be seen on Amazon’s preview of the paperback edition of the novel published in December 2008.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> *Full coverage CTVNews.ca/Coronavirus*
> 
> *No, Dean Koontz did not predict coronavirus in 1981 thriller novel*
> 
> *First round of Wuhan evacuees to be released from quarantine today*
> 
> *Iran reports 2 more deaths, 13 new cases of new coronavirus*
> 
> *As Canadians from cruise ship fly home, those who tested positive can only wait*
> 
> *Virus cases jump in South Korea to 346, China daily count drops*
> 
> *Canadians are Googling coronavirus more than anyone else in the world: report*
> 
> *Man quarantined for 14 days on military base warns new evacuees: 'It's not fun'*
> 
> *IATA: Virus may slash US$29 billion from airlines' revenue*
> 
> *Japan to let off last healthy cruise travellers, isolate rest*
> 
> *Ukrainian protesters hurl stones at evacuees from China*
> 
> *COVID-19 cases rise in South Korea, China as outbreak spreads*
> 
> *China changes method of counting virus infected... again*
> 
> 
> *While the novel includes mention of Wuhan, China, the epicentre of the coronavirus outbreak, the book’s fictionalized outbreak is far from reality.*
> 
> *For starters, the “Wuhan-400” virus from the novel is a human-made biological weapon. The coronavirus is not, despite online rumours suggesting the new virus was created in a lab early on in the outbreak.*
> 
> *Fact-checking website Snopes points out that in the novel, the “Wuhan-400” virus had a 100 per cent fatality rate, whereas the current coronavirus fatality rate sits at about two per cent.*
> 
> *The fact-checking website also notes that while the 2008 publication of the book mentions Wuhan, other iterations of the book used a different name for the fictional weapon.*
> 
> *“When we searched a 1981 edition of this book available via Google Books we found no references to “Wuhan.” In that edition, this biological weapon is called “Gorki-400” after the Russian city where it was created,” reads the Snopes investigation.*
> 
> *“We’re not entirely sure when or why this change occurred. From what we can tell, the biological weapon was originally called ‘Gorki-400’ when this book was published in 1981. But by 2008, the name had been changed to ‘Wuhan-400.’”*
> 
> *CTVNews.ca has contacted the publisher for comment on the matter.*




That book is now selling for more than 8x its worth.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Jmartjrmd

weaveadiva said:


> This. People are doing the most. The virus molecules are so small that they penetrate a mask. Also the mask is supposed to be one-time use, which I'm sure people aren't doing.
> 
> This info is from a doctor on _The View._


I get what you're saying and I just recently became the paranoid type lol but they do not know everything about this particular strand of coronavirus otherwise they'd be able to contain it.  Now they have 2 confirmed cases in Cali where two women do not know how they came in contact with the virus which likely means it's in the community.

Now that I have such a weak heart and immune system I'm doing way more than I normally would and I'm a nurse.  Psychology I feel better lol.

But I betcha if those doctors were told to go treat some suspected cases they'd have those masks on.  That's the thing by the time someone shows symptoms you're already potentially exposed.  

So imma wear all my ppe just in case.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## awhyley

Apparently, it's reached the DR (Dominican Republic), so now not even the Caribbean is immune. 

(eta: Searching for the link to actual evidence.  Hoping that what I heard is a hoax).

<eta:  It's confirmed.  The story finally made the Gleaner>
Link: http://jamaica-gleaner.com/article/...7GJWK_bwyURaTgX5fXhQyqvSOq3fhdgHrPODghCaBRkJM


----------



## Chicoro

An older report showing the Coronavirus in Italy when it first started to spread. Maybe now, experts will be able to get answers faster since Italy is more open than China to having people come in and study the situation.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...aly-infected-tourist-north-visits-Sicily.html


----------



## TrulyBlessed

weaveadiva said:


> This. People are doing the most. The virus molecules are so small that they penetrate a mask. Also the mask is supposed to be one-time use, which I'm sure people aren't doing.
> 
> This info is from a doctor on _The View._



Lol


----------



## vevster

Recipe for hand sanitizers using essential oils

https://wholefully.com/homemade-hand-sanitizer/

*Ingredients*


2 ounce spray bottle
5 drops vitamin E oil (optional, this makes for soft hands!)
2 tablespoons witch hazel with aloe vera or vodka
5 drops lemon essential oil
5 drops orange essential oil
5 drops tea tree essential oil
Distilled (or at least filtered, boiled, and cooled) water


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> Good time to buy puzzles I guess.


And stock. Everything is on sale. I'm just trying to figure out what  to buy.


----------



## sheanu

My office is near a few I'd the financial advisors. These people are calling in panicking. One of em even wanted to know if he should sell his FDIC insured CD. This could really be a good time to buy and refinance.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

sheanu said:


> My office is near a few I'd the financial advisors. These people are calling in panicking. One of em even wanted to know if he should sell his FDIC insured CD. This could really be a good time to buy and refinance.


ITA. I mentioned in the recession thread that I bought my car during the last recession and got a really good deal. At over 200k miles I need to start planning for the next one so this recession is timely. It can be a blessing financially depending on your situation. Refinancing, home purchases, auto purchases, stocks, etc


----------



## sheanu

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/28/economy/fate-rate-cut/index.html

I don't know how to imbed articles. If anyone would like to PM me how I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*It's likely there are more coronavirus cases in the United States than the numbers show*

(CNN) — If you show up at NYU Langone Health in New York City with a fever and a cough, they're going to assume you have the novel coronavirus. 

"We don't care if you've traveled to us from China or from Queens, we're going to put a mask on you," said Dr. Michael Phillips, an infectious disease specialist at NYU. 

The New York University doctors and other experts are convinced there could be more novel coronavirus cases in the United States than have been officially announced. More than 60 cases have been identified in the US.

Several factors, such as testing delays and the fact that the virus can spread before an infected person shows any signs, have led them to this conclusion.

Recent US cases of coronavirus support that theory. 

While the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has been focused on finding coronavirus among travelers from China and their close contacts, on Wednesday it announced the first US case with an unknown origin. The patient hadn't traveled to China and had no known exposure to someone with coronavirus. Since then, more cases of unknown origin have been identified in the United States.

"That suggests that the virus is out there in the community, and that means pretty much that everybody's at risk," said Dr. Dean Blumberg, an infection disease specialist at UC Davis Medical Center, where one of the California patients is being treated, told CNN affiliate KCRA. "We don't know who might be carrying it. We don't know who we can get it from." 

*'An interesting and complicated problem'*

Early on in the outbreak, Johns Hopkins epidemiologist Justin Lessler started to think along the same lines as the NYU doctors. 

Lessler's team wondered: Could there have been cases of coronavirus in the US even before the first case in the country was announced on January 21? 

They took a look at a calendar. 

The first known case of coronavirus anywhere in the world occurred in Wuhan, China, on December 8. For the next six weeks, people flew out of Wuhan and surrounding cities, until China locked down the area on January 23. 

Lessler's team set up a computer model to look at that time period and found that most likely about four people who were infected with coronavirus -- but possibly as many as 10 - traveled from Hubei province to California during this time. They looked at California because that's the state expected to bear the largest brunt of the outbreak. 

Lessler calls these estimates "very rough" and emphasizes that this is just modeling. 

But if their model is right, and even one infected traveler entered California unnoticed during this time, he or she might have spread the disease to others. 

"It's an interesting and complicated problem," said Lessler, an associate professor of epidemiology at the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health. 

*Looking for coronavirus in the community *

The CDC knows there could be cases of coronavirus they might have missed. That's why they've set up surveillance labs in five cities -- Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Chicago and New York City -- to look for cases. These labs, which routinely check patient specimens for flu, will start checking for coronavirus in specimens that test negative for flu. 

The surveillance plan was announced about two weeks ago, but it's unclear if it's started because there's been a delay in distributing lab kits. The CDC said Friday that more state and local labs were coming online for testing in the next few days.

While experts say the surveillance could show there's spread beyond the known cases, they also say they don't believe there have been large, undetected clusters of coronavirus without anyone noticing. 

Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institutes of Allergies and Infectious Diseases, said it's "unlikely" that there are "entire cohorts" of coronavirus cases that no one's picked up on. 

For example, he said someone unknowingly infected with coronavirus might have gotten off a flight from China and taken an Uber home. He said it's possible the Uber driver became infected and wasn't officially counted as a case, but he doubts that the driver started a large chain of transmission. 

"We could have missed one or two cases, but not entire cohorts," Fauci said. 

Ron Klain, who served as Ebola czar under President Obama, said the United States may not have found cases of coronavirus here "because we haven't looked." 

"We haven't really tested extensively. We don't know how widespread it is. If you don't test, you're not going to find it," Klain told CNN's Jake Tapper on Thursday. "I think what's clear is however many cases there are here now, there are going to be more."

*Why coronavirus cases might go undetected*

Experts say there are several reasons there could be unidentified cases of coronavirus in the US. 

First is that early cases might have been missed, as demonstrated by the Johns Hopkins model. 

Secondly, some people with coronavirus have no symptoms, or are just mildly ill. Even someone coming off a flight from coronavirus hotspots such as China, Italy or South Korea might attribute feeling slightly ill to something besides coronavirus. 

"That's human nature," NYU's Phillips said. "They're going to think -- maybe it's the airplane food. I'm going to get better." 

Thirdly, some people traveling into the US from these hotspots might intentionally deny feeling sick because they don't want to be isolated in a hospital for two weeks. If they're on a flight from China, and they know they'll be checked for fever when they land in the US, they could take Tylenol or Advil to mask the fever. 

"Being a suspicious New Yorker, I'm like, 'Prove it to me that people aren't going to do that,' " Phillips said. 

And finally, so far 12 people have traveled through US commercial airports and were later found to be infected with coronavirus. For a period of time, these travelers were symptom-free before they were diagnosed. 

It's known that someone can spread coronavirus even before they develop symptoms. But health authorities have not routinely traced back all the contacts a person had before they became ill, so it's possible that some of them were missed and spread the virus. 

For all these reasons, experts say there could be cases that we're missing. 

"Anyone would be foolish to say it's not possible," said Dr. Arthur Reingold, head of the division of epidemiology and biostatistics at the University of California, Berkeley.
https://longhaircareforum.com/safar...tics/hhs-whistleblower-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> And stock. Everything is on sale. I'm just trying to figure out what  to buy.


Why was I thinking "soup" when you first said this! 

I hear Clorox is up.

If there are any American companies that make medicines using some components out of China, that may be good.  This whole thing is making it seem like a life or death idea to bring a lot of manufacturing jobs back to the U.S.  We depend on them for too many medical supplies.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> Why was I thinking "soup" when you first said this!
> 
> I hear Clorox is up.
> 
> If there are any American companies that make medicines using some components out of China, that may be good.  This whole thing is making it seem like a life or death idea to bring a lot of manufacturing jobs back to the U.S.  We depend on them for too many medical supplies.


This is the downside of capitalism. Everything is driven by cost so we find ourselves beholden to other countries and are directly impacted when their systems fall apart. 

I'm not a socialist btw. This is just an observation.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

The US just had its first coronavirus death in Washington state. I want to know the victim's age and if he/she had any chronic conditions.


----------



## vevster

I’ve spent so much money on Corona Virus ordering stuff.
Trader Joe’s was packed this morning. All they hand sanitizer was GONE.


----------



## mensa

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The US just had its first coronavirus death in Washington state. I want to know the victim's age and if he/she had any chronic conditions.



It was just reported that the person who died from this virus
was 19.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

mensa said:


> It was just reported that the person who died from this virus
> was 19.


Poor baby.  So sad.


----------



## Layluh

mensa said:


> It was just reported that the person who died from this virus
> was 19.


Are you maybe getting the age mixed up with the name of the virus (covid 19). I ask because i just saw on nbc news that the person was in their late 50s and medically high risk


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Layluh said:


> Are you maybe getting the age mixed up with the name of the virus (covid 19). I ask because i just saw on nbc news that the person was in their late 50s and medically high risk


Trump said in his conference the person who died was a woman in her late 50s, medically high risk (whatever that means) but then Jake Tapper tweeted that Washington State/King county health officials said the deceased was a male.

Things are getting dangerous. WA state/King county said they were going to have a press conference at 1 pm local time, but Trump putting out false information is forcing them to put out information early. But there's so much misinformation that people don't know what to believe. 

ETA: I just saw NBC news confirm the WA state government said the victim was 19 years old. I read a 19 year old tested positive but I didn't want to think someone that young died. Poor baby.


----------



## vevster

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Trump said in his conference the person who died was a woman in her late 50s, medically high risk (whatever that means) but then Jake Tapper tweeted that Washington State/King county health officials said the deceased was a male.
> 
> Things are getting dangerous. WA state/King county said they were going to have a press conference at 1 pm local time, but Trump putting out false information is forcing them to put out information early. But there's so much misinformation that people don't know what to believe.


Well, Trump is not the person to listen to at this time.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

vevster said:


> Well, Trump is not the person to listen to ay this time.


But people will and are. He's convinced his followers that coronavirus is a hoax.


----------



## SoniT

vevster said:


> Well, Trump is not the person to listen to at this time.


Definitely not. That press conference was some bull. He also called this situation a "hoax."


----------



## dancinstallion

mensa said:


> It was just reported that the person who died from this virus
> was 19.



Uh oh. I was thinking young kids and elderly were at risk not 19 year olds.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

dancinstallion said:


> Uh oh. I was thinking young kids and elderly were at risk not 19 year olds.


No one under the age of 9 has died from coronavirus. Even with the 19 year old dying, most of the people who die from coronavirus are over 80 and/or have chronic health conditions.

The death rate is probably lower than reported because not everyone who has coronavirus has symptoms and not everyone with symptoms goes to the hospital. Most people have mild symptoms.


----------



## dancinstallion

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> No one under the age of 9 has died from coronavirus. Even with the 19 year old dying, most of the people who die from coronavirus are over 80 and/or have chronic health conditions.
> 
> The death rate is probably lower than reported because not everyone who has coronavirus has symptoms and not everyone with symptoms goes to the hospital. Most people have mild symptoms.



Good to know, 
I know the death rate is really low. I keep calculating and I keep coming up with a 1-2% death rate. Even if 2k more people die it would still be a 2% rate.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Wondering if there will be a tipping point here at which people will start to panic.


----------



## winterinatl

King County gov said it is a man in his 50’s with underlying health issues. 

The child is in my own school district (Everett, WA) and we closed the high school Monday for deep cleaning. There was also an employee at Northshore schools district at a high school close to the other high school. That school was closed for extra cleaning as well. 

I am going out grocery shopping. This is nerve racking. That man had no known contact with others with the virus.


----------



## Ivonnovi

winterinatl said:


> ..........
> 
> I am going out grocery shopping. This is nerve racking. *That man had no known contact with others with the virus*.



The bolded is the only reason I shared the posting of Folks purposely coughing on elevator buttons, and or using their tissues to wipe down the elevator buttons . 
*The malice behavior in the video was a clear illustration of just how nasty folks are when they think no one is looking, regardless of whether the video perps were sick or not.   *   I actually asked my Friends and Family to take extra precautions, especially since it seems this will be at Pandemic status soon.   

I don't want to scare them but it is Flu Season, and thanks to that and this extra Virus washing your hands and wearing face masks in public is not quite enough IMHO.  *We should all be mindful (cautious) of what all we touch in public places.    *


----------



## Reinventing21

Would someone please explain exactly why this virus is being flagged for pandemic status? I am not understanding how it is worse than the flu.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Reinventing21 said:


> Would someone please explain exactly why this virus is being flagged for pandemic status? I am not understanding *how it is worse than the flu.*


It’s probably too early to be conclusive but the fatality rate is higher.


----------



## vevster

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> But people will and are. He's convinced his followers that coronavirus is a hoax.


Survival of the fittest.


----------



## discodumpling

Still not scared. This too will pass. 
Went for sushi and I was so surprised at how empty the place was! They were extra happy to see us. Lol! 
Our community is so diverse...I'm not gonna stop interacting with my usual Asians. 
But I did snicker just a bit on some "oh yall feel my pain now?" stuff.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Reinventing21 said:


> Would someone please explain exactly why this virus is being flagged for pandemic status? I am not understanding how it is worse than the flu.


It’s way more contagious than the flu - almost twice as much. That alone (even with the low death rate) makes it a candidate.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> Still not scared. This too will pass.
> Went for sushi and I was so surprised at how empty the place was! They were extra happy to see us. Lol!
> Our community is so diverse...I'm not gonna stop interacting with my usual Asians.
> But I did snicker just a bit on some "oh yall feel my pain now?" stuff.


I want sushi.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Washington state investigating possible coronavirus outbreak at a nursing facility*
(CNN) — Washington state health officials are investigating a possible outbreak of coronavirus at a long-term nursing facility in which two people tested positive for the disease. 

More than 50 residents and staff from the Life Care Center in Kirkland are experiencing symptoms, and will be tested for coronavirus, said Dr. Jeffrey Duchin, health officer for Seattle and King County. 

The news comes the same day the first US death from coronavirus was reported in Washington state, health officials said Saturday. The man in his 50s, who had underlying health conditions, was not a resident at the care facility. 

The two positive tests associated with the nursing facility include a 40-year-old female health care worker who has no known travel outside the US and is in satisfactory condition at a local hospital, officials said. The second one, a woman in her 70s, is hospitalized in serious condition. 

"In addition, we're aware of a number of individuals associated with the long-term care facility who are reportedly ill with respiratory symptoms or pneumonia, and we're in the process of investigating this situation as an outbreak," Duchin said. "We're in the beginning stages of our investigation and new details."






A staff member blocks the view as a person is taken by a stretcher to a waiting ambulance from a nursing facility where dozens of people are being tested for coronavirus. 

In a statement, the facility said it's not allowing visits from families, volunteers or vendors, and is also placing admissions on hold for the time being. 

"We are now in the process of working with the long-term care facility, with the support of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention," Duchin said. "And we're in a process of providing support to that facility to care for the infected patients, to protect the uninfected patients, and to provide infection control."

There are now 71 confirmed and presumptive positive cases of coronavirus in the United States. They include 44 people who were aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship, three people repatriated from China and 24 cases that occurred in the US, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. 

The two dozen cases across the US are in Arizona, California, Illinois, Massachusetts, Oregon, Washington state and Wisconsin. 

A presumptive case is a patient who has tested positive at a state, county or city lab, but whose results have not yet been confirmed by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Washington Gov. Jay Inslee declared a state of emergency Saturday, directing state agencies to use all resources necessary to respond to the outbreak.

"This will allow us to get the resources we need," Inslee said. "This is a time to take common-sense, proactive measures to ensure the health and safety of those who live in Washington state."


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Coronavirus rumors and chaos in Alabama point to big problems as U.S. seeks to contain virus*
*Rumor mill, lack of communication by federal officials undermines trust in plan to relocate quarantined patients*
Todd Frankel





A dormitory, front center, in Anniston, Ala., where the federal government intended to house coronavirus patients. 

ANNISTON, Ala. — Not long before local leaders decided, in the words of one of them, that federal health officials “didn’t know what they were doing" with their plan to quarantine novel coronavirus patients in town, a doctor here set out in a biohazard suit to stage a one-man protest along the highway with a sign. “The virus has arrived. Are you ready?” it asked.

The town didn’t think it was. Residents already were unnerved by strange stories posted on Facebook and shared via text messages about helicopters secretly flying in sick patients, that the virus was grown in a Chinese lab, that someone — either the media or the government — was lying to them about what was really going on.

The quarantine plan hastily hatched by the federal Department of Health and Human Services was soon scrapped by President Trump, who faced intense pushback from Alabama’s congressional delegation, led by Republican Rep. Mike D. Rogers. Americans evacuated after falling ill aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan would not be coming to Anniston, a town of 22,000 people in north-central Alabama, after all. They would remain in the same Texas and California sites where they were taken after leaving the cruise ship.

What happened here over the past week illustrates how poor planning by federal health officials and a rumor mill fueled by social media, polarized politics and a lack of clear communication can undermine public confidence in the response to the novel coronavirus, which causes the disease named covid-19. The rapidly spreading virus has rattled economies worldwide in recent weeks and caused the deaths of more than 2,900 people, mostly in China.

*The panic and problems that burned through Anniston also provided a preview of what could unfold in other communities, as the spread of the virus is considered by health experts to be inevitable.
*
“Their little plan sketched out in D.C. was not thought out,” said Michael Barton, director of the emergency management agency in Calhoun County, where Anniston is located.

As local officials learned more, Barton added, “We knew then —”

“We were in trouble,” said Tim Hodges, chairman of the county commission.

*In Anniston, local leaders were stunned to discover serious problems with the federal government’s plan for dealing with patients infected with the virus — starting with how the patients would get to Alabama, according to interviews with county and city officials, along with business leaders who dealt with the federal response.

“I was shocked,” Anniston Mayor Jack Draper said. “I was shocked by the lack of planning. I was shocked by the manner in which it was presented to us.”

Two HHS officials — Darcie Johnston, director of intergovernmental affairs, and Kevin Yeskey, principal deputy assistant secretary for preparedness and response — said in a Feb. 23 meeting with local officials that the patients would be flown from California to the Fort McClellan Army Airfield in Anniston, according to multiple local officials.

The airfield was closed when the Army base was shuttered in 1999. Local officials said they told the HHS officials during the meeting the runway was in bad shape.

“The more we talked,” Hodges said, “the more holes we found.”

The HHS plan also called for housing coronavirus patients at the Center for Domestic Preparedness, a FEMA facility on the old Army base and one of several redevelopment projects at the sprawling outpost.*

The center has several brick dormitory buildings — behind tall black fencing — where federal officials planned for the patients to live. Federal officials even picked out the building they wanted to use for the first arrivals: Dorm No. 28, local officials said. A team of federal health workers would care for the patients and U.S. marshals would keep them from leaving the quarantine, local officials said they were told.

The dorms normally house emergency responders from around the country.

*But the center doesn’t have any special capabilities for handling infectious diseases, local officials said. The center is used for training. It has isolation hospital rooms — located in a former Army hospital building — but they are mostly just props, with fake equipment and light switches that exist only as paint on walls.

Meanwhile, federal officials never contacted the town’s hospital, Regional Medical Center, about handling covid-19 patients, said Louis Bass, the hospital’s chief executive.*

*Yet HHS officials said in a statement released to the public Feb. 22 that patients who become seriously ill would be sent to “pre-identified hospitals for medical care.”*

“We were surprised,” Bass said.

*The hospital does have eight negative-pressure isolation rooms, but patients with serious complications would need to be sent to a larger institution, such as Emory University Hospital in Atlanta, 90 miles away, Bass said.*





The Center for Domestic Preparedness is near a dormitory where the federal government intended to house quarantined passengers from the Diamond Princess cruise ship. 
Emory University Hospital did not respond to a question about whether it was told about the HHS plan.

*A federal contract for a local ambulance service was secured at the last moment, after HHS had already issued a statement about its plan for Anniston. Details on how to handle other tasks — including patients’ laundry and food — seemed unfinished.

The preparations for bringing patients to Anniston were handled partly by Caliburn International, a government contractor that previously provided emergency medical services to federal agencies, according to interviews and documents reviewed by The Washington Post.*

Former Trump chief of staff John F. Kelly joined the firm based in Reston, Va., as a board member last year. *Caliburn is the parent company of Comprehensive Health Services, which has come under scrutiny for its operation of medical services at a detention site for migrant children.*

John Kelly joins board of company whose subsidiary runs shelter for migrant teens

A Caliburn spokeswoman referred questions about the Anniston operations to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

HHS, through its Office of the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response, responded to The Post’s questions about its Anniston operations with a statement noting the office’s staff members “have a long-standing relationship” with the disaster preparedness center and were familiar with its capabilities. The statement also said the federal agency “was considering the facility as a contingency location” and decided during discussions with local officials that “the site would not actually be needed.”

It was Trump who finally canceled the planned quarantine in Anniston on Feb. 23, according to tweets from Rogers and Sen. Richard C. Shelby (R-Ala.) that referred to their conversations with the president.


The news arrived as people attended an emergency meeting of the Calhoun County Commission. Cheers broke out.

“I guess in our culture today a tweet is considered official,” Barton said.

Anniston has plenty of experience dealing with unwelcome threats — and learning to live with them.

It was for years home to the nation’s chemical weapons stockpile, including sarin and mustard gas. Later, it was the location of a chemical weapons incinerator, where those munitions were carefully destroyed.

The town also deals with the toxic legacy of a former Monsanto plant that for decades polluted the soil and water with PCBs, which were banned in the 1970s amid health concerns. The pollution resulted in a $700 million settlement for 20,000 residents in 2003.

But the novel coronavirus posed a different kind of challenge.

Fear that the HHS plan was flawed gave new energy to already circulating rumors and wild theories about the virus.

Residents didn’t know whom to believe. Trump had said without evidence that CNN and MSNBC were exaggerating the threat. Rush Limbaugh was on the radio saying it was no worse than the regular flu. Facebook posts claimed the outbreak had been foreshadowed by a 1981 Dean Koontz book. And the idea the virus could have been created in a Chinese biochemical lab was floatedwidely, including by Sen. Tom Cotton (R-Ark.).

The whirlwind caught the attention of Michael Kline, a urologist in Anniston.

“I don’t think anyone knows what’s going on,” he said.

So on the weekend of Feb. 22-23, Kline dressed up in a blue biohazard suit with his “the virus has arrived” sign. He stood along the highway and waved to passing vehicles. He wanted to drum up opposition to allowing infected patients in Anniston. But even the plan was abandoned, Kline said he still wasn’t certain patients weren’t being housed at the old Army base.




Urologist Michael Kline protests a plan to quarantine patients infected with covid-19 at a facility in Anniston. (Todd Frankel/The Washington Post)
Rumors of black helicopters ferrying infected patients to the training center at night were rampant. The local Home Depot sold out of painting and sanding face masks. Hodges, the commissioner, said he heard often from worried residents. But helicopters were common in the area because of a nearby Army depot and National Guard training center. Only now they were nefarious. Other people talked about mysterious vans driving along county roads.

Hodges and Draper held emergency news conferences and meetings to try to lessen the panic. But those meetings also allowed for additional rumors to flourish during public comment periods. A commission meeting included one resident tying the coronavirus to a 1992 United Nations document about climate change.

“That’s how long this has been going on,” he said.

“The public is going crazy,” said Bobby Foster, a business owner who spoke at the meeting and asked the commissioners to try harder to distribute accurate information.

Glen Ray, president of the local NAACP, talked about the virus at a Sunday service at Rising Star United Methodist Church on Feb. 23 to try to calm people’s worries. But he was also dismayed that one of the county commissioners wore a red “Make America Great Again” hat to an emergency meeting about the virus.

“It’s not about Donald Trump,” Ray said later. “A virus is not going to just jump on a Democrat. So at times like this, we need to be coming together. No time for politics.”

Anniston’s flirtation with the dreaded virus did have one positive effect, officials said. It made them realize they need to prepare — that the virus could come without warning and they shouldn’t rely on outsiders alone for expertise.

Barton, the emergency management director, helped create a county infectious disease task force. It has already had its first meeting. The focus is not solely on the coronavirus. It will handle the flu and whatever other viruses pop up in the future.

The public’s interest in the virus hasn’t faded, either.

Barton gave a talk Thursday to a lunchtime meeting of a civic organization, the Exchange Club. It had been planned months ago but he decided to talk about the aborted plan to bring infected patients to town.

People peppered Barton with questions about why federal health officials had ever considered the disaster training facility and how much emergency food they should keep at home. They wanted to know how to avoid getting sick.

Barton suggested hand-washing and keeping a safe distance from sick people.

As he talked, a lady reached into her purse, squeezed some alcohol sanitizer on her hands and passed the bottle around the table.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I believe this is old but it has resurfaced on Twitter. Be careful out here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This reminds me of why I don’t like buffets. Too many people leaning and breathing over my food but this is next level.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## ShortyDooWhop

Saw this article and was both perplexed and dismayed-
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ver-NOT-effective-preventing-coronavirus.html
I’m seriously questioning how the advice of the surgeon general. Granted, not many of the health experts offering information about the virus have addressed the efficacy of wearing masks, but isn’t some degree of proactivity beneficial?
Also, If surgical masks provide no benefit to the general public, why do medical professionals wear them? And, isn’t some protection better than none?

Edited to add - are you all taking any precautions? Purchasing masks, medication, food, etc?


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Wondering if there will be a tipping point here at which people will start to panic.


I've covered all my bases.... the best I can do.  I think we all need to stay out of fear and not attract this into our lives.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> Wondering if there will be a tipping point here at which people will start to panic.


I'm not sure about panic but I think there will be a tipping point where there's a run on groceries and supplies. Idk if I want to stock up so I won't be in a bind if there's a shortage on something I need or if I should keep calm and carry on because people stocking up will contribute to shortages.

If I lived in California or Washington near the confirmed cases then I'd probably be stocking up on all the sanitizer, bleach, and canned goods I could find. I was just reading about how this could be worse here than in Europe because we don't have universal healthcare and mandatory sick days. With the gig economy there'll be people who have to work to make ends meet. They won't be able to limit their exposure or keep others from coming in contact with them if they're exposed.


----------



## intellectualuva

ShortyDooWhop said:


> Edited to add - are you all taking any precautions? Purchasing masks, medication, food, etc?



I have masks, sent some extras to my BFF and her family, force of nature cleaner + regular cleaners and grabbed lots of purell the other day. I usually always have some or some wipes with me when I travel, but I bought sone extra to have on hand. I got lots of dried food last week too. I make quarterly Costco and fresh seafood runs so I was fine there, but just in case I have some extras. With power, I'm good for 6-7  weeks. Without power, maybe 2- 3.5 weeks

I've been into prepping, minimally, for a while. I've been into it in general since I read Parable of the Sower.  So I keep a go-bag with random emergency supplies anyway. I'm not worried, but I do like to be prepared and I'd been slipping on the food end lately. It's hard finding keto friendly dried food.

I honestly don't think anything will happen or at least I hope not. There are already vulnerable people out there without this. They don't need anything else.

I also hate what its doing to the market.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Considering folk are spraying the streets with disinfectant and issuing travel advisories/shutting down flights,  I think it's foolish not to stock up a bit.

No you don't need 2 years of food but doubling your usual grocery shop of nonperishables and having a case or two of water is simply good sense.


----------



## Lute

I'm gonna avoid riding in taxi cabs for a while. Some of the drivers don't wear  mask if their sick or just cough and not cover their mouths.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## winterinatl

ShortyDooWhop said:


> Saw this article and was both perplexed and dismayed-
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ver-NOT-effective-preventing-coronavirus.html
> I’m seriously questioning how the advice of the surgeon general. Granted, not many of the health experts offering information about the virus have addressed the efficacy of wearing masks, but isn’t some degree of proactivity beneficial?
> Also, If surgical masks provide no benefit to the general public, why do medical professionals wear them? And, isn’t some protection better than none?
> 
> Edited to add - are you all taking any precautions? Purchasing masks, medication, food, etc?


I think he wants folks with low probability of catching it to stop hoarding masks. The hospital need them for higher risk patients. 
I still want one to hell keep my hands off my face. 

I went Wuhan shopping yesterday. I lost my head and spent wayyyy too much money. The Costco was out of toilet paper and water within two hours of opening.


----------



## intellectualuva




----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> Recipe for hand sanitizers using essential oils
> 
> https://wholefully.com/homemade-hand-sanitizer/
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 2 ounce spray bottle
> 5 drops vitamin E oil (optional, this makes for soft hands!)
> 2 tablespoons witch hazel with aloe vera or vodka
> 5 drops lemon essential oil
> 5 drops orange essential oil
> 5 drops tea tree essential oil
> Distilled (or at least filtered, boiled, and cooled) water


I love this hand sanitizer so much. It doesn’t dry out your hands!


----------



## vevster

winterinatl said:


> I went Wuhan shopping yesterday. I lost my head and spent wayyyy too much money. The Costco was out of toilet paper and water within two hours of opening.


I spent a lot of money too. But funds well spent. There are ways to save. Instead of elderberry syrup buy the ingredients and make it. It’s easy. I made my own hand sanitizer. I will order more essential oils this week.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

UmSumayyah said:


> If they call for a quarantine I will have food for the family.
> 
> If food supply lines are disrupted due to sick farmers,  truckers and  warehouse employees we still eat.
> 
> If lines are fine then no problem,  rice and beans last for years.




I've been thinking about doing the same thing, its a good idea.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

awhyley said:


> I was concerned before, but now I'm really getting scared about the spread of this virus.  *I work at a popular hotel, *and have contact with a good number of people on a daily basis.  Is the N95 mask the best, most preventative mask out there?  Can I order them online?  What brands are good?




isn't that funny, so do I...check Amazon I see some are still available.


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> isn't that funny, so do I...check Amazon I see some are still available.



Has anyone at your work even addressed a contingency plan for this issue?  I was just talking to someone in housekeeping to see whether management has this on the brain.  Nothing announced as yet, and now that the first case in Florida has been identified, people on the front lines, (i.e. front desk and housekeeping) are getting worried . . .


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

awhyley said:


> Has anyone at your work even addressed a contingency plan for this issue?  I was just talking to someone in housekeeping to see whether management has this on the brain.  Nothing announced as yet, and now that the first case in Florida has been identified, people on the front lines, (i.e. front desk and housekeeping) are getting worried . . .




nothing yet, talks at high level but nothing filtered down as yet


----------



## UmSumayyah

winterinatl said:


> I think he wants folks with low probability of catching it to stop hoarding masks. The hospital need them for higher risk patients.
> I still want one to hell keep my hands off my face.
> 
> I went Wuhan shopping yesterday. I lost my head and spent wayyyy too much money. The Costco was out of toilet paper and water within two hours of opening.


If you bought a bunch of things you use anyway, don't worry about it.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I've been thinking about doing the same thing, its a good idea.


Pick up a few extra things today.  

The pattern is for people to freak out once there is a confirmed case in their area, and you want to avoid that whole scene.


----------



## OhTall1

winterinatl said:


> The Costco was out of toilet paper and water within two hours of opening.


Yeah, people here were posting pics of empty shelves at Costco.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Pick up a few extra things today.
> 
> The pattern is for people to freak out once there is a confirmed case in their area, and you want to avoid that whole scene.


Well in NY folks were dooms day prepping.  Trader Joe's was PACKED!


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> Well in NY folks were dooms day prepping.  Trader Joe's was PACKED!


Which trader joes? The one on metropolitan avenue. I love that store but the location makes me go crazy.


----------



## discodumpling

Corona in NYC...I ain't never scared! My local Stop n Shop was unusually crowded for a Monday morning. 
Do we have demographics on who this virus is affecting? Has it reached the Motherland and the collective US.


----------



## gn1g

anyone taking more supplements?  I am taking chlorella again.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

discodumpling said:


> Corona in NYC...I ain't never scared! My local Stop n Shop was unusually crowded for a Monday morning.
> Do we have demographics on who this virus is affecting? Has it reached the Motherland and the collective US.


The Washington Post and New York Times both have maps showing the spread but I haven’t seen anything showing demographics.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

awhyley said:


> View attachment 456007



He's a cardiologist-he might have some knowledge about infectious diseases but he might not be the best person to be in charge.

Now we are going to see how some government decisions play out in the long run.  Mr Ego (Trump) decided to decimate and cancel the global infectious disease panels and protocols that Obama had put into place during his administration (remember everything with Obama's name attached to it had to go because it 'offended' someone's ego). These programs included being on the forefront in tracking global diseases and creating a chain of command where various agencies would work together to disseminate information and ways to combat outbreaks. Right now there is no chain of command, it's basically every state for itself. Contrary to Trumps opinion, it's not going to be easy getting all the infectious disease experts to return when/if this reaches epidemic proportions in the US. No expert will want to come back if their findings have to be vetted by the White House.  His weakening of the CDC is evident in the fumbling of the test kits for this virus and its'  seemingly unpreparedness for this outbreak. A vice president should not be in charge of leading America's response to a public health crises - we had/have a agency to do that. The CDC should have had boots on the ground in response to this outbreak, not trying to find a shoe store at this point in time.

The hospital where my mother spent her last days (Brooklyn, New York) had lovely water front views. Unfortunately it was in financial trouble and after several tries at a merger or something else that would save it, it went belly up. In came the developers who put up housing on the site of the former hospital. That left the area which has gone through gentrification with no close hospital in the area ( but there is a need for luxury housing). A number of hospitals in New York City have closed during the past few years, their sites being developed for luxury housing. With the current thinking among some that the hospital model is out dated and urgent care facilities are all that is needed, I wonder how New York City intends to treat the many potential cases of this virus. Are there going to be lines around the few hospitals equipped to handle this disease? Will the city be forced to use schools and other buildings as quarantine/triage facilities? How is the already overburdened health care system in NYC going to cope with this?

Sometimes the government can be incredibly shortsighted in its' thinking.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

How many coronavirus patients will Trump embrace...


----------



## UmSumayyah

Florida just declared a health emergency.


Their grocery stores are about to be mobbed.


----------



## UmSumayyah

If nothing else,  do your shopping early this were so that you aren't standing in long lines


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> Which trader joes? The one on metropolitan avenue. I love that store but the location makes me go crazy.


That one is crowded no matter what apocalypse is upon us.  I went to the bigger one in Garden City.


----------



## vevster

gn1g said:


> anyone taking more supplements?  I am taking chlorella again.


Yes:

Vitamin C
Vitamin D
Selenium
Probiotics
Zinc
Elderberry Syrup

These all boost the immune system


----------



## intellectualuva

UmSumayyah said:


> Florida just declared a health emergency.
> 
> 
> Their grocery stores are about to be mobbed.



I was in this morning and it was crowded then for a 7am visit. Its usually a ghost town. smh Im glad I am good. I don't even have work travel until late Mar, Early April and that is on a voluntary basis.


----------



## UmSumayyah

I just dropped into the CVS for non-emergency purposes.  The lady in front of me in line asked the cashier about hand sanitizer,  and he told her they have been out of stock for three days.

By the time there is an actual case nearby alot of standard supplies will be sold out .


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> I just dropped into the CVS for non-emergency purposes.  The lady in front of me in line asked the cashier about hand sanitizer,  and he told her they have been out of stock for three days.
> 
> By the time there is an actual case nearby alot of standard supplies will be sold out .


That is why I buy ingredents and make my own..... even if you don't want to go natural you can buy alcohol and aloe gel, right?


----------



## Everything Zen

My company suspended all travel which included our annual ClinOps conference in North Carolina next week bc of the coronavirus.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I don't know if this has already been posted but I'm having all the panic attacks.

This was titled "Wear all the masks you want to folks."


----------



## MamaBear2012

Just for budgeting purposes (we're scheduled to be debt free soon), I tend to stock up on household supplies when they are on sale. I typically try to do a six month stockpile. So, I have enough laundry detergent to last six months. Bar soap, hand soap, tissue, contact solution, q-tips, toothpaste, deodorant, etc. 

Today, I went to get more Clorox wipes. We had some, but I know we'll use more. I picked up some rubbing alcohol. I got children's cough/flu medicine. And some for adults. Then children's Tylenol. And some for adults. There were only two bottles of rubbing alcohol left. The display of softsoap hand soap was looking scarce. Oh, and I forgot to get more trash bags. I think we stayed pretty well stocked just naturally. So, I'm just trying to pick up a few things that may run out.


----------



## rabs77

UmSumayyah said:


> I just dropped into the CVS for non-emergency purposes.  The lady in front of me in line asked the cashier about hand sanitizer,  and he told her they have been out of stock for three days.
> 
> By the time there is an actual case nearby alot of standard supplies will be sold out .


We checked CVS for hand sanitizer on Saturday and they were completely out. Bed bath and beyond had a lot of sanitizer available.


----------



## SoforReal

rabs77 said:


> We checked CVS for hand sanitizer on Saturday and they were completely out. Bed bath and beyond had a lot of sanitizer available.


Yes just about every store is sold out. And ppl are price gouging online!


----------



## UmSumayyah

San Antonio just declared a state of emergency


----------



## rabs77

UmSumayyah said:


> San Antonio just declared a state of emergency


Yikes- I was due there at the end of the month to recruit at the NSBE conference. Not anymore. I wonder if the conference will now proceed as usual


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## momi

UmSumayyah said:


> San Antonio just declared a state of emergency



Really???? Any idea on what impact this will have on the average citizen?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

gn1g said:


> anyone taking more supplements?  I am taking chlorella again.



Not a supplement but I’m back to eating 1-2 raw garlic cloves in the evening.


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted but I'm having all the panic attacks.
> 
> This was titled "Wear all the masks you want to folks."



This is old..maybe last year or so, but I've been done with super market hotbars since then...not that I indulged that often.

I do wonder what happened to him. He should have been charged like those icecream licker kids.

I saw this and a good chuckle.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## intellectualuva

TrulyBlessed said:


>



That should sink his candidacy right there.



I find it hilarious to read the comments because I used to see them do stuff like this everyday and that's why I wouldnt eat certain things at potlucks and definitely wouldn't eat the pizza unless I was the first one there.


----------



## yamilee21

Maybe the Costcos in metro-New York are different, but I have never seen samples “sitting out” around here... it is hard to even get a sample; the workers barely have time to set up a tray before it all gets snatched up as if the snatchers had never eaten before. Same is true for any other stores with samples.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

White people man...


----------



## UmSumayyah

TrulyBlessed said:


>


And he has the nerve to say he can manage a pandemic.


----------



## intellectualuva

yamilee21 said:


> Maybe the Costcos in metro-New York are different, but I have never seen samples “sitting out” around here... it is hard to even get a sample; the workers barely have time to set up a tray before it all gets snatched up as if the snatchers had never eaten before. Same is true for any other stores with samples.



Ive been to Costco's in NY...and all over this country. Lol. I like how different the selection can be. 

That said, you are still grabbing food that other people reach their hands over in way (even if they don't touch your particular mini bowl or whatever they use). I never do the food samples anywhere. Even seeing people hovering near the worker and putting their nostril air over the food just turned me off. At least most buffets have that glass that blocks nostril air...sorta. Lol.

 I know workers in restaurants do the same, but I am able to put that out of mind because I don't see it. Lol. I used to get togo at Texas Roadhouse, but I hated they had a policy of having their people open your food to show you everything.. I used to tell them, nicely, I will check it or not check it at all. If anyone nostril air and semi clean hands will be checking my food, its mine.

Im pretty sure I am well on my way to drastically reducing my eating out. Lol. Its in a battle with my laziness right now.


----------



## discodumpling

Two schools have been shut down in the Bronx so its getting closer to me. Again I ask what are the demographics that this virus is affecting most...those 2 schools were 2 Jewish Yeshivas. NYC's Yeshivas are notoriously nasty.


----------



## Ganjababy

Nigeria lol. I am really happy to see that. 





Laela said:


> I have to keep in mind that China is the most populous country in the entire world.
> This chart is interesting.... or am I reading it wrong?   Population control??
> 
> View attachment 455637


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

UmSumayyah said:


> San Antonio just declared a state of emergency


So has San Francisco. I'm in Oakland so this is very close to me. No cases yet but Mayor London Breed (black woman) wants to get out ahead of this thing. I'm guessing because of the high homeless population. I've read articles talking about how with so many tent cities in California, it's a breeding ground for coronavirus to spread. That's what I'm afraid of, living in the Bay Area.


----------



## bubbles12345

I'm worried. Is anyone not worried about this? I want to be like you!


Is it really as simple as just washing your hands and disinfecting things??

I wish they would show who got infected in the US. I wanna see something.


----------



## Ganjababy

I cannot link the segment but someone from China stated that they are burning 50 thousand people per day in China And there is some sort of cover-up  and 1.5 million are infected. Has anyone seen that? It was a segment on cnn that was unconfirmed.


----------



## Lute

bubbles12345 said:


> I'm worried. Is anyone not worried about this? I want to be like you!



I'm worried, annoyed and pissed. But stress can lower your immune system. So I try to stay informed, stay ontop of my hygeine, wash my hands frequently,  and keep my immune system in check by taking my vitamins and staying hydrated.

Alot of this I feel could've been prevented and mitigated. The moment we heard about this going on. They should've have checkpoints from day one.


----------



## intellectualuva

Ganjababy said:


> I cannot link the segment but someone from China stated that they are burning 50 thousand people per day in China And there is some sort of cover-up  and 1.5 million are infected. Has anyone seen that? It was a segment on cnn that was unconfirmed.



I am following some Reddit threads and they are saying the same thing. All these so called graphs saying the rate of infection has decreased are lying and the mortality is higher. Allegedly their President is covering it up because his enemies will use it against him come reelection.


----------



## Peppermynt

intellectualuva said:


> I am following some Reddit threads and they are saying the same thing. All these so called graphs saying the rate of infection has decreased are lying and the mortality is higher. Allegedly their President is covering it up because his enemies will use it against him come reelection.



Links please! 

@intellectualuva


----------



## UmSumayyah

Just popped into the supermarket. 

There are 0 cases reported in this area. 

No isopropyl alcohol in the store, lower than usual supplies of bottled water and lysol wipes. 

I was in to pick up one or two food items.

Anyway,  cashier remarked on the cart of someone in line that had bottled water, disinfecting wipes and spray: "Everyone's buying the same thing ."


----------



## Black Ambrosia

There was an article in the paper yesterday about how the local Costco ran out of bottled water and toilet paper. A woman shopping there called another location and was told they had 158 packs of toilet paper but when she got there she was lucky to grab 2 before they ran out. I stopped by CVS and they've been sold out of hand sanitizer for a couple of days. This is in a state that hasn't yet had a confirmed case. People are definitely starting to get concerned. I won't say panicked because people are still pretty calm but there's definite worry about how bad this may get.


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> isn't that funny, so do I...check Amazon I see some are still available.



Yep, seen em.  Making plans to order before they run out too.   By all account, I hear that the first case is already here (Bahamas), so if this is the case, we'll probably know by tomorrow the latest.  Hoping that this isn't the case, but it's only a matter of time . . .


----------



## SoniT

I went to Target and stocked up on hand sanitizer, Clorox wipes, Lysol, Wet Ones wipes, and hand soap. They were out of the big bottles of sanitizer so I had to buy smaller bottles. I keep hand sanitizer and wipes in my purse and the car. My job now allows us to work remotely 100% so at least I don't have to worry about public transportation or public bathrooms. I'm not panicking but I'm paying close attention to the news to see how this thing progresses.


----------



## intellectualuva

Peppermynt said:


> Links please!
> 
> @intellectualuva




Sorry. I would have to go digging deep in reddit land. Its probably in one of these.

https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/

https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/

https://www.reddit.com/r/China_Flu/

Ill see if I can find them via search. It was one of those click and scroll through comments. I did save this video about cremations in Wuhan running 24 hours a day and how many bodies are being burned there.

https://chown.io/files/china/cremcount.mp4


----------



## UmSumayyah

SoniT said:


> I went to Target and stocked up on hand sanitizer, Clorox wipes, Lysol, Wet Ones wipes, and hand soap. They were out of the big bottles of sanitizer so I had to buy smaller bottles. I keep hand sanitizer and wipes in my purse and the car. My job now allows us to work remotely 100% so at least I don't have to worry about public transportation or public bathrooms. I'm not panicking but I'm paying close attention to the news to see how this thing progresses.


Smart. Panic is counterproductive.  


The truth is that despite stores being wiped out of some supplies, MOST people have not run out and gotten supplies.  Regularly scheduled shipments will not bring stores up to being fully stocked but there should still be shipments, so in a few days there should be more paper towels, etc. on the shelves.

So far we have no quarantines and the impact still seems pretty low, so it's good that people are not freaking out.  I encourage everyone to stock up a little, just get the stuff you always get.


----------



## gn1g

rabs77 said:


> Yikes- I was due there at the end of the month to recruit at the NSBE conference. Not anymore. I wonder if the conference will now proceed as usual


 I love NSBE conferences.  I am sure they will cancel


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

awhyley said:


> Yep, seen em.  Making plans to order before they run out too.   By all account, *I hear that the first case is already here (Bahamas)*, so if this is the case, we'll probably know by tomorrow the latest.  Hoping that this isn't the case,* but it's only a matter of time .* . .




heard the same thing, waiting on the address to the nation meanwhile, can goods, alcohol, extra cases of water and wipes cant hurt before pandemonium  sets in


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

saw two Chinese tourist in the elevator last evening and wanted to say; 'no we will take the next one' but couldn't, it would be too obvious and he was such a gentleman too holding the elevator door and insistent that we exit first


----------



## Kanky

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> saw two Chinese tourist in the elevator last evening and wanted to say; 'no we will take the next one' but couldn't, it would be too obvious and he was such a gentleman too holding the elevator door and insistent that we exit first


 I gave my Chinese neighbor the side eye when he coughed last week and have only waved at him from a distance since then. Some strangers would just have to get their feelings hurt.


----------



## Chromia

vevster said:


> Recipe for hand sanitizers using essential oils
> 
> https://wholefully.com/homemade-hand-sanitizer/
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 2 ounce spray bottle
> 5 drops vitamin E oil (optional, this makes for soft hands!)
> 2 tablespoons witch hazel with aloe vera or vodka
> 5 drops lemon essential oil
> 5 drops orange essential oil
> 5 drops tea tree essential oil
> Distilled (or at least filtered, boiled, and cooled) water


Inside Edition showed a similar recipe today for hand sanitizer:
1/3 cup aloe vera gel
8-10 drops essential oil
2/3 cup rubbing alcohol (or strong vodka, at least 151 proof)

It was in this segment about different ways to protect yourself.


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> saw two Chinese tourist in the elevator last evening and wanted to say; 'no we will take the next one' but couldn't, it would be too obvious and he was such a gentleman too holding the elevator door and insistent that we exit first



Girl   I now know almost every side entrance and exit from the parking lot to my office.  Trying to avoid people like the plague (pub intended).  I'm avoiding all face-to-face meetings where I can and collecting the sandwiches from the cafeteria.  No sit down lunches for me.  I think I'm going to avoid lunch there altogether and just start bringing food and snacks.


----------



## vevster

Chromia said:


> Inside Edition showed a similar recipe today for hand sanitizer:
> 1/3 cup aloe vera gel
> 8-10 drops essential oil
> 2/3 cup rubbing alcohol (or strong vodka, at least 151 proof)
> 
> It was in this segment about different ways to protect yourself.


My witch hazel is on backorder until April 5th.  The idea is spreading....  I need to stock up on Vinegar and Alcohol this weekend.


The essential oil has anti viral anti bac properties as well.....


----------



## UmSumayyah

Hmmm. Getting my grocery delivery/pickup carts together and several stores are out of a few varieties of canned beans.   That's unusual.


----------



## discodumpling

NYC now has 6 confirmed cases. 5 in one family.  He has no idea how he got it. Interesting.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Amazon HQ in Seattle is letting employees work from home through March.

I'm waiting for schools in the US to start shutting down, and in the Bay Area where I live, I'm waiting for coronavirus to enter a homeless encampment or tent city.  We already have one case in Berkeley. I rarely go there these days but this is spreading.

137 cases in the US.


----------



## Layluh

So where do we get tested if we think we have the virus. Who tests us? I dont understand how this is supposed to work. The rolling out of protocols and procedures amongst health officials and to the general public is lacking.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@ScorpioBeauty09  Some Seattle schools have closed for disinfection but nothing long term like some countries are doing.


----------



## vevster

I'm listening to the NYC briefing with the Mayor.  In the Bx there is a 13 yo girl testing positive who is asymptomatic.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> I'm listening to the NYC briefing with the Mayor.  In the Bx there is a 13 yo girl testing positive who is asymptomatic.


Why did she get tested?


----------



## SoniT

Layluh said:


> So where do we get tested if we think we have the virus. Who tests us? I dont understand how this is supposed to work. The rolling out of protocols and procedures amongst health officials and to the general public is lacking.


The CDC website says to contact your healthcare provider and tell them about your symptoms.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-nCoV/summary.html

*CDC Recommends*

Everyone can do their part to help us respond to this emerging public health threat:
It’s currently flu and respiratory disease season and CDC recommends getting a flu vaccine, taking everyday preventive actions to help stop the spread of germs, and taking flu antivirals if prescribed.
If you are a healthcare provider, be on the look-out for:
People who recently traveled from China or another affected area and who have symptoms associated with COVID-19, and
People who have been in close contact with someone with COVID-19 or pneumonia of unknown cause. (Consult the most recent definition for patients under investigation [PUIs].)

If you are a healthcare provider or a public health responder caring for a COVID-19 patient, please take care of yourself and follow recommended infection control procedures.
If you are a close contact of someone with COVID-19 and develop symptoms of COVID-19, call your healthcare provider and tell them about your symptoms and your exposure.


If you are a resident in a community where person-to-person spread of COVID-19 has been detected and you develop COVID-19 symptoms, call your healthcare provider and tell them about your symptoms.
For people who are ill with COVID-19, but are not sick enough to be hospitalized, please follow CDC guidance on how to reduce the risk of spreading your illness to others. People who are mildly ill with COVID-19 are able to isolate at home during their illness.
If you have been in China or another affected area or have been exposed to someone sick with COVID-19 in the last 14 days, you will face some limitations on your movement and activity for up to 14 days. Please follow instructions during this time. Your cooperation is integral to the ongoing public health response to try to slow spread of this virus.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Why did she get tested?


Not sure came in to the briefing late.


----------



## discodumpling

UmSumayyah said:


> Why did she get tested?


Cause her Daddy has it. She is a part of the contagious family and her Yeshiva has been shut down.

...I just finished dousing this dudes office with Lysol. Now he mad. #staymad


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> Cause her Daddy has it. She is a part of the contagious family and her Yeshiva has been shut down.
> 
> ...I just finished dousing this dudes office with Lysol. Now he mad. #staymad


Yes, what she said.


----------



## UmSumayyah

L. A. Declared a state of emergency.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Governor of California declared an emergency for the entire state.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Reinventing21

^^^^^


----------



## intellectualuva

Lordt! She licked her fingers. I've never needed to do that and I've never understood it.


----------



## winterinatl

My sister is a physician specialized in infectious diseases here in WA state. We had a discussion about testing today. I’d heard the TEST cost $2000 and wasn’t covered by most insurance. 

So I concluded because of the cost, most people will not get an actual coronavirus test. She said, that’s right. We save it for people who are more medically fragile. 

I said, well, then that means there’s people all over walking about SICK who do t know they have the virus. She says. Right - so all sick people should stay home. 

I said, then how can media accurately report infection numbers, if only the very sick (or fragile) get to be tested? She said IM SO GLAD YOU BROUGHT THAT UP!!
It really highlights the fact that we really only hear about people dying ...because they were the ones sick enough to go to the hospital and warrant a test. 

Now. If you do think you have pneumonia and want to check, it’s cheaper to just go to the ER and ask for a chest X-ray. They can tell if you have pneumonia. If you do and have trouble breathing, that is why they’d hospitalize you. To help you breathe, since there is no treatment for the virus itself.


----------



## vevster

Keke was joking on her instagram, but made a good point.  Coronavirus can be on surfaces... this includes MONEY -- carry your hand sanitizer or wash hands after contact with cash or coins!

This is something else....


----------



## winterinatl

So the entire Northshore School District (home of the first WA case) is shutting down for two weeks.


----------



## winterinatl

Here is the letter Superintendent wrote 


> I have spent the past few weeks researching and monitoring the rapidly changing COVID-19 coronavirus health issue in our region and across the world. Every step we’ve taken over the past couple of weeks has been taken only after thoughtful consideration and deep discussions with many who are invested in both the education and well-being of our children. I have also been working closely with our district leadership, school board, educators, labor groups, families, health departments, peer school districts and elected officials to plan for what the CDC suggested may be a required change from our daily routines. OSPI State Superintendent Chris Reykdal recommended last week that districts engage in contingency planning for the possibility of extended school closure should the situation in our state dramatically change in the coming weeks.  As you know from previous communication, we have been engaged in that work, in earnest.
> 
> Now, I believe that the time has come for our district community to make an important shift. All schools in the Northshore School District will be closed beginning Thursday, March 5 for up to 14 days while we continue to monitor the situation and health department recommendations. Today and tomorrow we will communicate plans to transition instruction from classroom to cloud (online learning) beginning Monday, March 9. This decision was made thoughtfully and with the support of a variety of district and community leaders.
> 
> Why am I making the decision today?
> I considered the fact pattern that my team and I have been tracking since mid February and into this afternoon. By now you are aware that we closed Bothell High School for two days last week to deep clean and wait for test results from the family member of an employee. Frank Love Elementary was closed on Monday so we could clean and wait for test results on another employee. We are still waiting  for those results. Multiple individuals from across our district are in self-quarantine because they may have been exposed to the COVID-19 coronavirus as a result of the issues at the senior home in Kirkland. At about 8:30 this morning, we were informed by a parent/volunteer at Woodmoor Elementary School that their medical provider had run tests and the results are “presumptively positive” for the COVID-19 virus. Our staff at Woodmoor worked quickly with families to minimize any additional exposure and send students home safely. In addition, 26 of our schools have been affected via direct or indirect exposure to the COVID-19 virus. We are receiving numerous calls and emails from parents and staff who are self-quarantining or are choosing to keep their students home. Today, our absentee rate for students districtwide was 20 percent.
> 
> While we are working to minimize exposure of our students by making sure the education continues online, we are also concerned about the health of our staff.  Dr. Jeff Duchin from Public Health Seattle & King County said today that children are not believed to be at serious risk for the disease, but we must be mindful of the population that is at higher risk. The new public health recommendations to slow the spread of coronavirus we received following today’s press conference indicate that those people at higher risk should stay home and away from large groups of people as much as possible; e.g., those with weakened immunity, pregnancy and those who are 60 and over. As we are a veteran staff in Northshore, we have employees who fall into all of these categories.  The conservative number calculated for those 60 and over alone is an impact of more than 500 or over 16 percent of our staff, including those in instruction, in food services, and those driving buses full of students.  We also have numerous staff that have other identified high risk factors making the safe operation of our schools untenable.
> 
> Rapidly changing situation:
> At the time I sent my letter last night, there were 21 confirmed cases of the COVID-19 coronavirus in King County, including eight deaths; there were six cases in Snohomish County, including one death. Today, the Washington State Department of Health website says the number of confirmed cases in King County is 31 with 10 deaths. Keep in mind that just six days ago, there was only one known COVID-19 coronavirus case and no known deaths. As our district straddles both counties and three cities, we are impacted by the collective data.
> 
> Our Governor has shared his thoughts that folks should begin to think about avoiding large events and assemblies to reduce the risk of catching the virus. King County Executive Dow Constantine said at today’s news conference, “We are encouraging employers to maximize telecommuting and to make it possible for employees who can work from home to do so. Community groups should avoid creating large gatherings. The rule of thumb that Public Health has recommended is gathering of more than 10 people.” Many of us would agree that a school building with 500-2000 individuals including students and staff, would be considered a large assembly, especially during lunch and other periods where sometimes hundreds of students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dow Constantine also said this landscape is shifting by the hour. He added, “The reality is this, the more we slow down the spread of this virus, the more we slow down the disease, the greater the chances of keeping people healthy, of saving lives.” He also encouraged employers to maximize telecommuting. (All non-essential King county large group meetings will be cancelled for the next three weeks.)
> 
> What about our students’ education?
> Let me be clear: Education is a service to which our district is resolutely committed. It is not a place. To that end, we are shifting our education from the classroom with four walls to the cloud. We are taking this strategic approach not because we think by doing so, we will stop an epidemic; we are simply trying to do our part to slow the spread of COVID-19.  Our job is to provide quality instruction to our students in a safe and welcoming environment, and we are no longer able to provide quality instruction and maintain an environment that is safe for our staff and students to learn as we do not have sufficient staff to safely operate our schools. By transitioning from the classroom to the cloud, we are also giving medical/public health officials and the community time to get some critical answers regarding incubation period, level and length of contagious status, and fatality rates, as well as a communication strategy that includes all necessary partners.  We want to do our part to slow the spread of this coronavirus.
> 
> Are we ready for school to cloud (online) learning?
> After Tuesday’s training, we are now prepared to transition from the classroom to the cloud, to move teaching and learning beyond the four walls of the classroom for all of our students. Our instructional staff have and will continue to develop their skills for providing instruction to our students within an online environment. The team worked with students today to make sure they are acquainted with the online platform(s) they will be using and that students are  equipped with a device and wifi to engage in virtual learning. This Northshore Learns webpage provides classroom to cloud information and instructions for students and parents/guardians.
> 
> What about my child who requires special education services?
> Instructional staff who provide services to our students with disabilities will make every effort to deliver the service minutes indicated in each student’s IEP utilizing the platforms available. When services return to the classroom setting, IEP teams can meet to determine if additional services are needed.
> 
> The education of our students is dependent on our entire community. While the idea of online instruction or blended learning is not new to our instructional team, moving instruction fully online is a journey that we will all navigate together. If you have a specific question or concern about the first iteration of our classroom to cloud learning model, or a technology issue, please review this webpage. If your question is not answered after reviewing the Northshore Learns webpage, you can complete a form and someone will respond as quickly as possible.
> 
> What if my student doesn’t have a computing device or internet connection?
> I understand that transitioning from the  classroom to the cloud will require computing devices for all of our students. If you are in this situation, I am asking you to complete this form and we will arrange to loan your student a computing device and if necessary an accompanying internet hot spot.
> 
> What about after-school and extracurricular activities?
> 
> 
> For Thursday, all district evening events are cancelled.
> For Thursday only, all middle school sports are cancelled.
> For the duration of the shift from classroom to cloud, all scheduled field trips are cancelled.
> State level competitions will continue as scheduled unless cancelled by the individual high schools.
> After school community facility use will be evaluated on a case by case basis.
> My student is worried about their grades, college, AP/IB exams. What can we do?
> Our team is reaching out to all of those organizations to learn whether they can make accommodations for students.
> 
> What about families who need childcare?
> This transition may  put considerable strain on some families of elementary age students who must continue their regular routines and do not have daycare options for their students.  I have staff working on a plan for developing student support centers.  The feasibility and logistics are still under development.  If we are able to offer additional support, we will connect with families to gauge interest in this type of service. If childcare becomes a hardship for you because of our classroom to cloud instruction model, please complete this form immediately so we can assess the need across our district.  We are working with district, parent and community partners to explore options.
> 
> My family depends on the Free and Reduced Lunch Program. What can we do?
> We are establishing a plan to provide meals for all students who are in need. We will have more details in the coming days.
> 
> How do I learn about COVID-19 coronavirus and how to reduce risks for my family?
> This link will provide you with information on the virus and how the Northshore School District has been preparing and communicating.
> 
> I want to close by sharing how grateful I am to each and every one of you as we have navigated this challenging situation together.  Further, I want to remind each of us that here in Our House, we care for one another and support one another.  We have community members who are even now anxious about exposure risks and awaiting diagnosis either for themselves or a family member. Let us not forget to both act with precaution and be careful with our own health. Let’s also remember to be gentle with one another. We will continue to have challenges in front of us, and I know we can meet these challenges; together, all things are possible.
> 
> We are Northshore !!
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Michelle Reid, Ed.D.
> Superintendent


----------



## dancinstallion

Welp Houston's suburb just confirmed its first case in Texas. It's a 70yr old man in Ft bend county who travelled abroad. 

I live in Ft. Bend. It's a huge county so I am not scared but I know people are going to buy everything up . So it wont be anything left for the people who aren't panicking.


----------



## Neomorph

And now North Carolina has it's first case 

https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article240750876.html


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> NYC now has 6 confirmed cases. 5 in one family.  He has no idea how he got it. Interesting.


His law firm is across the street from Grand Central Station.... so......


----------



## discodumpling

^^ Can you imagine the amount of folks he came in contact with???
He also rode the Metro North into the city from his home every dang day!!


----------



## Ganjababy

Hi ladies. It’s true, it can live longer on,  and then be transferred from money. Especially paper bills. 

What I suggest: put all your money in plastic bags and leave outside your doors. You can pm me your addresses and I will collect the bags from you. No need to add coins to the bag because the virus die upon immediate contact on coins.


You are all welcome. I am willing to do all that I can to help my sistas  out.


----------



## Ganjababy

Someone sent me that joke today. I thought it was hilarious.


Has anyone stopped eating at Chinese restaurants? Have you heard that Corona beer sales dropped dramatically?


----------



## UmSumayyah

Ganjababy said:


> Hi ladies. It’s true, it can live longer on,  and then be transferred from money. Especially paper bills.
> 
> What I suggest: put all your money in plastic bags and leave outside your doors. You can pm me your addresses and I will collect the bags from you. No need to add coins to the bag because the virus die upon immediate contact on coins.
> 
> 
> You are all welcome. I am willing to do all that I can to help my sistas  out.


Look at you trying to take advantage of panic.  Tsk tsk.


----------



## sheanu

Ganjababy said:


> Hi ladies. It’s true, it can live longer on,  and then be transferred from money. Especially paper bills.
> 
> What I suggest: put all your money in plastic bags and leave outside your doors. You can pm me your addresses and I will collect the bags from you. No need to add coins to the bag because the virus die upon immediate contact on coins.
> 
> 
> You are all welcome. I am willing to do all that I can to help my sistas  out.


Ah! Good idea!  I was wondering how to disinfect my wads of cash!  Good looking out


----------



## sheanu

I'm watching MSNBC at work and they are running a reel of people washing their hands.  Tell my why the ONLY footage they had with a person washing their hands with soap, not just rinsing, was a black woman's hands? I know it's probably a coincidence but I was watching like "where's the soap?!" and then the first set of brown/dark hands showed up and soothed the anxiety that watching unmelanated hands rinse themselves was causing. She was vigorously scrubbing those hands with soap. Not playing with nary a germ.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Okay. So anyone concerned about flights within the US?

Im supposed  to go to NC on the 19th. Now, I’m reconsidering.


----------



## yamilee21

One thing that has me shaking my head at the “wash hands with soap” currently being proclaimed... I don’t ever remember there being any soap in any children’s bathrooms in any public school I have ever set foot in, in New York City. Most of the bathrooms in the parks have not reopened for the season yet, but they almost never have soap either, and even in the CUNY and various municipal  buildings, it’s a 50% chance. I’m very interested to see if soap finally becomes a reality in public locations here due to coronavirus;  H1N1 back in 2009 did not positively impact the soap situation.


----------



## sheanu

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Okay. So anyone concerned about flights within the US?
> 
> Im supposed  to go to NC on the 19th. Now, I’m reconsidering.



My job just started requiring high upper- level management approval for domestic flights and canceled any foreign business travel.  They ain't playing. 

One of my friends was supposed to go Cali for work and they postponed that too. 

Stay safe girl.


----------



## discodumpling

We had a "what if" meeting at work today. I work in a small office (less than 30 people) with lots of old people with existing health issues. If one gets sick we are all gonna self quarantine for 14 days. BUT that means that all our families will have to stay at home, locked away also! We are not ready! This thing has the potential to get out of control very quickly!
All travel has been delayed until further notice. No trade shows. No visiting our finishing plants or factory in North Carolina. No visiting customers!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sheanu said:


> My job just started requiring high upper- level management approval for domestic flights and canceled any foreign business travel.  They ain't playing.
> 
> One of my friends was supposed to go Cali for work and they postponed that too.
> 
> Stay safe girl.



This happened with us as well. No traveling outside country.  They also just told us at work video conference.   No outside contractors.   I have to go into the brewery though.   Luckily I’m the only one in my office during my shift.  I sanitize EVERYDay and cuss folks out that wander in.  Now on the other side of the office, I dunno.  I open doors with Clorox wipes.  I got funny looks but i don’t trust NONE of y’all clear folks.


----------



## SoniT

Three confirmed cases in Maryland.


----------



## meka72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Okay. So anyone concerned about flights within the US?
> 
> Im supposed  to go to NC on the 19th. Now, I’m reconsidering.


I just got off a flight to Baltimore. I wiped down my window seat and the middle seat areas and the guy in the aisle seat did the same. The lady in the middle seat had on a mask.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*How to Disinfect Your Space on an Airplane*
By Tariro Mzezewa
March 5, 2020, 11:03 a.m. ET








When a video of Naomi Campbell cleaning her airplane seat and wearing a mask and gloves was shared online last year, it made the rounds because her behavior seemed exaggerated. (“Clean everything you touch,” Ms. Campbell said in the video.)

Major airlines, including Delta Air Lines and American Airlines, say they clean their planes to varying degrees between flights, and that plane cleanliness is a priority. But some travelers, including apparently Ms. Campbell, prefer the comfort of knowing they’ve also taken measures of their own to sanitize their airplane space.

There’s been increased attention on this in recent weeks, with the unsettling spread of the coronavirus around the world.

“The airplane and airplane seat is a public space, and we know that germs can live on surfaces for a long time, so it doesn’t hurt to clean it,” said Aaron Milstone, associate hospital epidemiologist at the Johns Hopkins Hospital.

Here are some tips for cleaning your area of a plane and keeping healthy on a flight.

*Keep your hands clean and stop touching your face*
“Wiping down surfaces on a plane won’t hurt, as long as it doesn’t give you a false sense of security,” Andrew Mehle, associate professor of medical microbiology and immunology at the University of Wisconsin Madison, said, stressing that sanitizing your space on a plane should be done in conjunction with washing hands and following other best practices.

Viral particles, the transmission vehicle of the coronavirus, must travel within mucus or saliva, and they must enter through eyes, nose or mouth. While the coronavirus can last on surfaces like tray tables, touch screens, door handles and faucets — one study found that other coronaviruses, like SARS and MERS stay on metal, glass and plastic for up to nine days — a disinfectant on a hard surface, or soap while washing your hands, will kill the virus.

However, most people tend to touch their faces more often than they realize. Doing so after touching a surface where there are droplets from when someone sneezed or coughed can lead to the virus being passed on.

So first things first: Wash your hands.

“It’s just as important to think about where your hands have been and to wash your hands,” said Dr. Mehle.

Wash your hands with soap and water for 20 seconds or long enough to sing “Happy Birthday” twice, and if that’s not possible, then use a generous amount of hand sanitizer.

*Choose a window seat*
A study from Emory University found that during flu season, the safest place to sit on a plane is by a window. Researchers studied passengers and crew members on 10 three- to five-hour flights and observed that people sitting in window seats had less contact with potentially sick people.

“Book a window seat, try not to move during the flight, stay hydrated and keep your hands away from your face,” said Vicki Stover Hertzberg, a professor at Emory University’s School of Nursing and director of the Center for Nursing Data Science at Emory, and one of the lead researchers on the study. “Be vigilant about your hand hygiene.”

*Disinfect hard surfaces*
When you get to your seat and your hands are clean, use disinfecting wipes to clean the hard surfaces at your seat like the head and arm rest, the seatbelt buckle, the remote, screen, seat back pocket and the tray table. If the seat is hard and nonporous or leather or pleather, you can wipe that down too. Using wipes on upholstered seats could lead to a wet seat and spreading of germs rather than killing them.

“It’s not bad to wipe down the area around you, but it’s worth remembering that the coronavirus is not going to jump off the seat and get into your mouth,” Dr. Milstone said. “People should be more careful of touching something dirty then putting their hands on their faces.”

Disinfecting wipes typically say on the packaging how long a surface needs to stay wet in order for them to work. That time can range from 30 seconds to a few minutes. In order for the wipes to work, you need to follow those time requirements.

Dr. Hertzberg added that if there’s a touch-screen television, you should use a tissue when touching the screen. Using a paper towel or tissue ensures that there’s a barrier between a surface that might have droplets and your hands, which will likely make their way to your face.

“Someone who has been sick and coughing might have touched the door and the faucet, so use wipes in the bathroom then use paper towels to open the door and to close the faucet then throw those in the trash on the way out,” said Bernard Camins, the medical director for infection prevention at the Mount Sinai Health System.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

They cancelled the Arnold Classic in Columbus, OH.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but has anyone else heard rumors about black people being immune to contracting Coronavirus?  I’m still taking precautions but it’s interesting. Even the cases found in Africa have been extremely low and those affected were not black people.


----------



## sheanu

TrulyBlessed said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but has anyone else heard rumors about black people being immune to contracting Coronavirus?  I’m still taking precautions but it’s interesting. Even the cases found in Africa have been extremely low and those affected were not black people.


See my post about the hand washing reel...  

Honestly though I don't think there's enough information out for me to believe that. So many people haven't been tested even though the probably should have been.  I have heard that rumor though.


----------



## intellectualuva

I've heard that rumor too.


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but has anyone else heard rumors about black people being immune to contracting Coronavirus?  I’m still taking precautions but it’s interesting. Even the cases found in Africa have been extremely low and those affected were not black people.



Dh said most of Africa is in its Hot/summer season right now so the virus cant survive. He said check back when they get to their rainy season in a few months.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Can I bring wipe on my carry on bag?


----------



## UmSumayyah

A few cases reported in Maryland.  Travelers.


----------



## Jmartjrmd




----------



## vevster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Okay. So anyone concerned about flights within the US?
> 
> Im supposed  to go to NC on the 19th. Now, I’m reconsidering.


Look for the Naomi Campbell video on how she cleans her seat on the plane. Good tips.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Coronavirus in N.Y.: 2,773 People Are Under Quarantines in City*
By Azi Paybarah and Joseph Goldstein
March 5, 2020

The mayor revealed that figure as officials said 11 new cases had been identified in the state, bringing the total to 22.





The two new coronavirus patients in New York City, a man in his 40s and a woman in her 80s, were hospitalized in intensive care units.
The number of confirmed cases of the new coronavirus in New York State doubled on Thursday to 22, with officials announcing eight new cases in Westchester County, one on Long Island and two patients in New York City who are critically ill.

But the virus’s potential reach was underscored by a much larger number: The City Department of Health is keeping tabs on 2,773 New Yorkers currently in home isolation, most of them in self-quarantine, city officials said on Thursday.

Most of those under self-quarantine have recently returned from the five countries where the outbreak has been most severe: China, Italy, Iran, South Korea and Japan, the New York City health commissioner, Dr. Oxiris Barbot, said.

At least two New Yorkers — a  health care worker who has tested positive after visiting Iran and her husband, who tested negative — are under mandatory quarantine in their Manhattan home. 

Two other New York City patients, a man in his 40s and a woman in her 80s, as well as a 42-year-old man in Nassau County on Long Island, were hospitalized after testing positive for the coronavirus, officials said on Thursday.

Mayor Bill de Blasio did not say how the two new New York City patients, who are in intensive care units in Manhattan and Brooklyn hospitals, became infected. Neither traveled to an area where the disease is known to be spreading, nor had a connection to people who tested positive for the disease, he said.

The mayor added that both had underlying conditions that could make the virus more dangerous to them, characterizing their condition as “critically ill.”

The eight new cases in Westchester brought the total in the county to 18, and state officials said that all were connected to the man who was the state’s second positive test, a lawyer who lives in New Rochelle.

The city is aggressively monitoring the 2,773 people who have self-quarantined.

“We, along with our state partners and various jurisdictions across the country, are taking the approach of providing them information when they get off the planes, giving them our phone numbers, what symptoms to look out for,” Dr. Barbot said at a news conference on Thursday. “Then we reach out to them on a daily basis to make sure that they are not developing symptoms. It’s what we call voluntary home isolation.”

In general, people under home isolation are asked to “minimize their outdoor exposure,” Dr. Barbot said. Those who are asymptomatic are told they can leave their homes, if necessary.

If they start to feel unwell — such as developing a cough or a fever — then they are asked to call the health department or a physician and get examined as soon as possible, Dr. Barbot said.

The disclosure of the 11 new cases comes as New Jersey officials announced their first two likely cases, including the first positive test, a 32-year-old man from Fort Lee who had been hospitalized since Tuesday.

Gov. Philip D. Murphy said in a statement that the state’s Department of Health had gotten a “presumptive positive result,” and was waiting for further confirmation from the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The latest cases illustrate how the authorities still know little about how long the virus has been present here, or how many people have already been infected.

“It’s hard to conclude how long it has been circulating in our environment,” Dr. Michael Phillips, the chief hospital epidemiologist for the N.Y.U. Langone Health System, said in an interview Wednesday, before the two most recent cases in the city were announced, but after the detection of the Westchester cases.

Dr. Phillips said that as local capacity to test for the virus continues to expand in the coming days, much more would be learned about the prevalence of the virus here. “There’s no doubt that the ability to test readily may rapidly change our appreciation for the extent of the disease in a place like New York,” he said.

The Long Island patient is being treated at N.Y.U. Winthrop Hospital in Mineola. Hospital officials said on Thursday that the diagnosis was possible because the C.D.C. had recently expanded the criteria for who was eligible for testing.

Over the last few weeks, various state and city officials have urged the C.D.C. to broaden testing parameters and allow local testing to expedite the ability to detect cases. Last weekend, the Wadsworth Lab in Albany began administering coronavirus tests after receiving permission from the federal government; New York City began its own tests earlier this week.

Mr. de Blasio on Thursday pressed the C.D.C. to increase the city’s “supply of Covid-19 test kits and expedite the approval of any testing approaches developed by private companies.”

“The federal government was very late to the dance in getting tests out to localities,” the mayor said. “They’re still late in terms of getting the volume we need.”

The first confirmed case in New York — the woman, 39, who contracted the disease while visiting Iran — was announced by state officials on Sunday.

The second case in the state was the 50-year-old man from New Rochelle, who works in Manhattan as a lawyer.

Earlier this week, state officials disclosed that nine additional people directly linked to the man — including his wife, two of his children and a neighbor who drove him to a hospital in Westchester — had tested positive. The man, who had an underlying respiratory illness, is currently being treated at a hospital in Upper Manhattan; the others have been self-quarantined in their homes in New Rochelle.

In New Rochelle

A New York suburb is gripped by anxiety.
On Thursday, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said that eight more people connected to the man had also tested positive, and had self-quarantined in their homes. Westchester County officials initially said on Thursday that they had 11 new cases of the disease, but later said that the governor’s numbers were correct.

The eight cases included a woman in her 40s and her son and daughter, as well as five other people ranging from their 30s to their 60s. The state health commissioner, Howard A. Zucker, said that one of the eight was an employee at NewYork-Presbyterian Lawrence Hospital in Bronxville, where the man was first admitted before learning he had coronavirus.

Officials are uncertain how the man, who had not traveled to any of the areas with widespread transmission of the disease, became infected.

Two schools where the Westchester man’s children attend, Yeshiva University and a religious school in Riverdale, have been closed as a precaution, as has the synagogue where he recently attended events. New York Law School in TriBeCa canceled classes after a student there reported being in contact with the Westchester man.

Late Thursday, officials at the Collegiate School, a private boys school on the Upper West Side of Manhattan, said that classes would be canceled on Friday so that “a thorough cleaning” of the school could be performed after it was determined that a parent of a student had traveled abroad to an unidentified country with relatives and might have been exposed to the virus.

Lee M. Levison, the school’s headmaster, said in a statement that by closing, officials were “acting in a very conservative manner” and that New York health officials had not required the move.

A message posted on Thursday on the website of another prominent Manhattan private school, the all-girls Spence School on the Upper East Side, said that it, too, would be closed on Friday for “a comprehensive sanitization of the entire campus.” No further details were included in the message and a call to the school seeking comment was not returned.

A group of people who had come into contact with the Westchester man and later attended the annual conference of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee in Washington this week, have also been asked by health officials to self-quarantine.

Those moves are part of a strategy known as contact tracing, which involves following the chain of transmission from person to person, and trying to get ahead of it.

If the health authorities conclude that the spread of the virus is outpacing their ability to track it, the focus on contact tracing may give way to more aggressive efforts such as discouraging mass gatherings and instituting other so-called “social-distancing” measures aimed at slowing transmission, epidemiologists said.

New York officials have not signaled that they are ready to move in that direction. So far, they have told residents to wash their hands more, but to otherwise go about their lives uninterrupted.

The mayor said that the school attendance was higher on Thursday than on the same day a year ago, suggesting that parents are not keeping their children home from school out of fear over the virus.

Although there has been some isolated cancellation of events in the New York area, Mr. de Blasio said the city was “not there yet” in terms of requiring or even suggesting such a stance.

“We’ll tell you the second we think you should change your behavior,” he said.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have an appt in Brooklyn on the 11th. Usually I take the train over.  Now I'll have to drive unless, I can get her to come to NJ


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but has anyone else heard rumors about black people being immune to contracting Coronavirus?  I’m still taking precautions but it’s interesting. Even the cases found in Africa have been extremely low and those affected were not black people.



Apparently, there was a story about this same thing, but alas it's a hoax.

Link: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/coronavirus-cameroonian-student/



dancinstallion said:


> Dh said most of Africa is in its Hot/summer season right now so the virus cant survive. He said check back when they get to their rainy season in a few months.



Is this the same with Australia/New Zealand?  I think that they have reported a few cases.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*New Hampshire coronavirus patient broke quarantine to attend event in Vermont*
By Zack BudrykMarch 04, 2020 - 07:24 PM EST
A coronavirus patient disregarded directions to remain quarantined and attended an event in Vermont on Feb. 28, the New Hampshire Department of Health and Human Services said Wednesday.

State epidemiologist Dr. Benjamin Chan said the unidentified man, who had recently traveled to Italy, the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak in Europe, attended an event at Dartmouth's business school and that a second man is believed to have contracted the virus from him, although it remains unclear if it was transmitted at the event, according to Time.

"Dartmouth-Hitchcock Medical Center [DHMC] has announced that the first person identified as a positive case is an employee. DHMC has identified staff who may have been exposed through close contact with the patient and will monitor those individuals' self-monitoring or self-isolating," the department added. "At this time, DHMC is not aware of exposure to any patients in clinical areas."

Although there are no current cases who have tested positive for the virus in Vermont, health officials advised all attendees of the Feb. 28 event to self-quarantine for 14 days.

"People in this situation - with only minimal possible contact with a case - are still considered to be at low risk for infection, but out of an abundance of caution the department is seeking contact from anyone in attendance," Vermont Commissioner Mark Levine said in a statement.


----------



## meka72

VinaytheMrs said:


> They cancelled the Arnold Classic in Columbus, OH.


I heard they were considering it and am glad they decided to cancel.


----------



## meka72

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Can I bring wipe on my carry on bag?


Yes. I put a bunch in a ziploc bag.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> A coronavirus patient disregarded directions to remain quarantined and attended an event in Vermont on Feb. 28, the New Hampshire Department of Health and Human Services said Wednesday.


This is a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> Yes. I put a bunch in a ziploc bag.


That is what I do --- a ziplock.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

meka72 said:


> I heard they were considering it and am glad they decided to cancel.



Oh its still on. They only cancel parts of it like the kids section. Spectators can still come see the finals.

And I've seen several posts on social media that encourages people to still come downtown to support the local businesses.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Okay. So anyone concerned about flights within the US?
> 
> Im supposed  to go to NC on the 19th. Now, I’m reconsidering.




I'm being cautious and just in homebody mode in general until the information is more robust and consistent. For me no recreational travel, crowd gatherings  or food not prepared in my house for a while.  I stopped taking my toddler to public places last month. That will remain for a while.  I just need a lot more information than what is already out here like how long people actually stay sick( does anyone know that? so far I keep looking for it and can't find it) and since it's a virus what recovery truly looks like when they are saying people recover (is it they will have recurring outbreaks recovery or one and done? It is a virus)  I would not travel by plane right now, even for an emergency.  I would drive first(I have traveled by car from one coast to another in 2 days more than once and actually enjoyed it)


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Any brave nurses they're paying 4 to 7k per week at some travel agencies to go cover the outbreaks.  I keep getting emails about it.  As more healthcare workers get infected they aren't going to have staff to cover for patients so they are recruiting hard for temps and travelers.
ETA
I wouldnt do it but I know a few RNs who are in Washington now.  I hope they stay well.  Its def not enough money.    Plus if they get sick they are on their own with any medical Bill's they incur.  Afterwards they are required to do the 14 day quarantine but I know a few who are planning to jump to the next contract.


----------



## dancinstallion

On now I am getting a little nervous. All of the vitamin c is out of stock in stores and online and we dont have enough at home to cover more than one virus.
Vitamin C and Zinc are my go to remedies to kill a fever and a cough in 24 hours.

I am going to keep checking online.

I found some at Costco online but it has to be shipped and it isnt guaranteed. It says I will receive it next week.
Sam's club has a good deal on Vit C but of course they are out of stock and Costco costs more. Oh well

ETA okay it looks like Sam's club is back in stock so I ordered some more.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Idk who needs to see this but...


----------



## cocosweet

I see the price gouging on alcohol (online) has begun. I have some now but if I don't hide it from my uber wasteful dh, we'll be caught without. I'll keep looking. I'm glad I bought the Vitamin C at Costco when I was there last week. Bought medical gloves too.  My aloe vera gel came today, so I can make my own sanitizer. I'm using this formula:

*How It Works*
*The active ingredient in this hand sanitizer recipe is the alcohol, which needs to comprise at least 60% of the product in order to be an effective disinfectant. *The recipe calls for 99% ethanol (grain alcohol) or isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol). Please don't use any other types of alcohol (e.g., methanol, butanol), as they are toxic. Also, if you use a product that contains a lower percentage of alcohol (e.g., 70% alcohol) then you need to increase the amount of alcohol in the recipe or it won't be as effective.


*Essential Oils in Hand Sanitizer*
In addition to adding fragrance to your hand sanitizer, the essential oil you choose may also help protect you against germs. For example, thyme and clove oil have antimicrobial properties. If you are using antimicrobial oils, only use a drop or two, since these oils tend to be very powerful and might irritate your skin. Other oils, such as lavender or chamomile, may help soothe your skin.


*What You'll Need*
*Equipment / Tools*

Bowl and spoon
Funnel
Bottle with pump dispenser
*Materials*

2/3 cup 99 percent rubbing alcohol (isopropyl alcohol) or ethanol
1/3 cup aloe vera gel
8 to 10 drops essential oil, optional
*Steps to Make It*
*Make Hand Sanitizer*
Nothing could be easier! Simply mix the ingredients together and then use the funnel to pour them into the bottle. Screw the pump back onto the bottle and you're ready to go.





*https://www.thespruce.com/make-your-own-homemade-hand-sanitizer-606145*


----------



## SoforReal

My husband had a disgusting co-worker who sneezed on her desk and laptop and kept working like it was nothing! He heard a female co-worker went to change her tampon and didn’t wash her hands. When homegirl checked her and said aren’t u going to wash your hands?!! She said  “I only changed my pad” NASTY NASTY NASTY!  Of course all clear ppl!!


----------



## Royalty8790

Why isn’t soap selling just as fast as the hand sanitizer, since it’s more effective( I understand the whole travel size thing)?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

A beautiful test lol?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Hand sanitizer was sold out on the website but I called a local Bath and Body Works and they still had the travel size sanitizers in the store. They were enforcing the limit of 10 sanitizers so that's probably why they still had inventory. Might be worth looking into before those are gone too.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


> A beautiful test lol?


We know he watches Fox News but why is he quoting their numbers on the spread of the coronavirus? That's alarming by itself. Even during a public health crisis he's listening to pundits and not experts.


----------



## sissimpson

A worker from  local hospitals in CT has tested positive. The person lives in in Westchester County in NY and commutes to work in Danbury and Norwalk Hospitals in CT. Thanks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Both the New York Times and Washington Post have maps like this but I think you need a subscription to view them.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Clearly there are lots of people that have it and don't know it.  Some people are asymptomatic, some only mild symptoms.  If it were really a major killer I think we would see alot more dead people, tests or no tests.  I still think stocking up is a good idea, especially since there is a run on  supplies.  (I use rubbing alcohol in my glass cleaner, so I need it anyway).

Apparently China has a much higher percentage of smokers, so I wouldn't be surprised if that were the reason they had so many deaths.  Underlying conditions make you more vulnerable and smoking is horrible for the lungs as we all know.

We will see more cases as people get tested but at this point, unless we see in the next two weeks many more deaths, I think it will calm down.


----------



## cocosweet

Royalty8790 said:


> Why isn’t soap selling just as fast as the hand sanitizer, since it’s more effective( I understand the whole travel size thing)?


Because unsanitary people ain’t using it  like they’re supposed to anyway. Shhh...more soap for us. 

Seriously, I am about to start carrying little travel bar of soap in my purse for when public restrooms are out of it.


----------



## rabs77

rabs77 said:


> Yikes- I was due there at the end of the month to recruit at the NSBE conference. Not anymore. I wonder if the conference will now proceed as usual


Yep- Conference has now been postponed to later this year.


----------



## awhyley

*Do we believe that this hotel just "collapsed"?*
*Coronavirus: Dozens trapped as China quarantine hotel collapses*






Image copyrightAFP
Image captionThe hotel's facade appeared to have crumbled into the ground, exposing the building's steel frame
About 70 people have been trapped after a hotel being used as a coronavirus quarantine facility in the Chinese city of Quanzhou collapsed.

About 35 people have been pulled from the rubble of the five-storey Xinjia Hotel, officials say.

Videos posted online show emergency workers combing through the building's wreckage in the southern province of Fujian.

It is not clear what caused the collapse or if anyone has died.






Image copyrightEPA
Image captionRescue workers in orange overalls clamber over the rubble as they look for survivors





Image copyrightEPA
Image captionThe hotel reportedly had 80 guest rooms
It happened at about 19:30 local time (11:30 GMT).

Chinese state media says the hotel was being used as a quarantine facility monitoring people who had had close contact with coronavirus patients.

The hotel reportedly opened in 2018 and had 80 guest rooms.




Image Copyright @[email protected]
Report




One woman told the Beijing News website that relatives including her sister had been under quarantine there.

"I can't contact them, they're not answering their phones," she said.


Coronavirus: Live updates
"I'm under quarantine too [at another hotel] and I'm very worried, I don't know what to do. They were healthy, they took their temperatures every day, and the tests showed that everything was normal."





As of Friday, Fujian province had 296 cases of coronavirus. Meanwhile 10,819 people have been placed under observation because they have been in close contact with someone infected.

The World Health Organization says more than 101,000 people worldwide have now contracted the virus.

More than 3,000 people have died - the majority in the Chinese province of Hubei where the outbreak originated.

*Link:* https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51784167


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

rabs77 said:


> Yep- Conference has now been postponed to later this year.


My son told me yesterday. I’m really pissed because he  was banking  on NSBE to find an internship for this summer. Crap!!!


----------



## awhyley

VinaytheMrs said:


> They cancelled the Arnold Classic in Columbus, OH.



*Apparently, SxSW (South by Southwest) is also gone/cancelled. *

*SXSW is canceled over coronavirus concerns*
By Kerry Flynn and Rishi Iyengar, CNN Business
Updated 2309 GMT (0709 HKT) March 6, 2020






South by Southwest, the annual tech, film and music conference in Austin, has officially been canceled because of the coronavirus. The decision, announced by city authorities on Friday, came just two days after Austin public health officials said the event could proceed as planned despite a string of high-profile dropouts and widespread calls to cancel.
"I've gone ahead and declared a local disaster in the city, and, associated with that, have issued an order that effectively cancels South by Southwest this year," Austin Mayor Steve Adler told reporters Friday afternoon.
The event had been scheduled to take place from March 13 to March 22. This is the first time in 34 years that it has been canceled, according to the organizers.

"We are devastated to share this news with you," SXSW said in a statement. "We are now working through the ramifications of this unprecedented situation."
SXSW is now exploring the possibility of rescheduling the event and is working to provide an online alternative. The organizers will reach out to prospective attendees with more information in the coming days, they said.
Several of the conference's biggest names had already pulled out in the days leading up to the cancellation.
Twitter (TWTR) was the first big company to pull out of the event, citing its new policy restricting all business travel because of the virus. Facebook (FB), Intel (INTC), Vevo and Mashable soon followed suit.
Popular video app TikTok also backed out, saying it would explore "alternative ways" to bring its planned SXSW content to audiences. "While we think the risk is relatively low, we are erring on the side of caution," a TikTok spokesperson told CNN Business on Tuesday.




A state-by-state breakdown of US coronavirus cases
Despite the cancellations, SXSW organizers announced new keynote speakers this week, including Hillary Clinton and Andrew Yang. The conference organizers said on Monday they would be "proceeding as planned" and that they were working with local, state and federal agencies to ensure a safe event.
SXSW draws thousands of people to Austin each year and generates millions of dollars for the city. The economic impact of last year's event on the city was estimated to be $355.9 million, according to a report paid for by SXSW.
As recently as Friday, some attendees had been finalizing their schedules and packing their bags for a trip to Texas.
San Francisco-based marketing consultant Kate Talbot, who has attended SXSW every year since 2015 as a way to try to get new business, was expecting to be among those descending on the city next week. She typically attends parties run by venture capital firms or startups and other private events to meet potential clients.
"SXSW is really beneficial to my business," Talbot told CNN Business shortly before the event was cancelled. "I'm doing what the CDC is telling us to do and being smart about it. I don't want to live in fear. I don't understand the difference between being in San Francisco and Austin. There's a risk anywhere you go."




SXSW will go on despite coronavirus concerns
A number of tech companies have already canceled the in-person portion of their annual spring events, including Facebook and Google's developer conferences.
Soon after, SXSW organizers came under pressure but had resisted to cancel the conference. A Change.org petition urging a cancellation has garnered more than 53,000 signatures.
Mark Escott, the interim medical director and health authority for Austin Public Health, said canceling the event was a necessary precaution to mitigate the further spread of the virus.
"This is not unlike a hurricane looming in the gulf," he said. "Now is the time to think about what are we going to do as a community and as a government when that storm comes."

*Link: *https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/06/media/sxsw-preparation-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## UmSumayyah

awhyley said:


> *Do we believe that this hotel just "collapsed"?*
> *Coronavirus: Dozens trapped as China quarantine hotel collapses*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightAFP
> Image captionThe hotel's facade appeared to have crumbled into the ground, exposing the building's steel frame
> About 70 people have been trapped after a hotel being used as a coronavirus quarantine facility in the Chinese city of Quanzhou collapsed.
> 
> About 35 people have been pulled from the rubble of the five-storey Xinjia Hotel, officials say.
> 
> Videos posted online show emergency workers combing through the building's wreckage in the southern province of Fujian.
> 
> It is not clear what caused the collapse or if anyone has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightEPA
> Image captionRescue workers in orange overalls clamber over the rubble as they look for survivors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightEPA
> Image captionThe hotel reportedly had 80 guest rooms
> It happened at about 19:30 local time (11:30 GMT).
> 
> Chinese state media says the hotel was being used as a quarantine facility monitoring people who had had close contact with coronavirus patients.
> 
> The hotel reportedly opened in 2018 and had 80 guest rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Copyright @[email protected]
> Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One woman told the Beijing News website that relatives including her sister had been under quarantine there.
> 
> "I can't contact them, they're not answering their phones," she said.
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Live updates
> "I'm under quarantine too [at another hotel] and I'm very worried, I don't know what to do. They were healthy, they took their temperatures every day, and the tests showed that everything was normal."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of Friday, Fujian province had 296 cases of coronavirus. Meanwhile 10,819 people have been placed under observation because they have been in close contact with someone infected.
> 
> The World Health Organization says more than 101,000 people worldwide have now contracted the virus.
> 
> More than 3,000 people have died - the majority in the Chinese province of Hubei where the outbreak originated.
> 
> *Link:*


If they're pulling people out it probably is a collapse. 

They could have set the thing on fire beforehand if it was planned, and made it "impossible" to rescue anyone.


----------



## LavenderMint

Black Ambrosia said:


> Hand sanitizer was sold out on the website but I called a local Bath and Body Works and they still had the travel size sanitizers in the store. They were enforcing the limit of 10 sanitizers so that's probably why they still had inventory. Might be worth looking into before those are gone too.


When I couldn’t find any sanitizer in local stores or on Amazon last week, I bought it online from Bath & Body Works. I was embarrassed about buying a LOT but now I’m not. I’m a teacher in MD & due to go back to work 4/1 after being out for maternity leave. One of my students was held in China & I don’t even know if he’s back yet. I’m not trying to bring anything back home to my baby.
How do you explain not touching your face & keeping your hands to yourself to 4 year olds who still think nothing of chewing on shoelaces or using their spit as lotion?


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> On now I am getting a little nervous. All of the vitamin c is out of stock in stores and online and we dont have enough at home to cover more than one virus.
> Vitamin C and Zinc are my go to remedies to kill a fever and a cough in 24 hours.
> 
> I am going to keep checking online.
> 
> I found some at Costco online but it has to be shipped and it isnt guaranteed. It says I will receive it next week.
> Sam's club has a good deal on Vit C but of course they are out of stock and Costco costs more. Oh well
> 
> ETA okay it looks like Sam's club is back in stock so I ordered some more.


I was sending you a link to the C I use, but it is out of stock.  I'm glad you found some...


----------



## vevster

LavenderMint said:


> I was embarrassed about buying a LOT


Why were you embarrassed? Everyone is stockpiling.  You have too.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

This is why ain't none in the store or online. 
*Las Vegas strip club giving away 50,000 bottles of hand sanitizer for free*

LAS VEGAS (KSNV) — For Las Vegas residents looking to get their hands on some hand sanitizer, local strip club Little Darlings is looking to fill that need.

The club announced early Friday morning that it is giving away 50,000 free bottles of hand sanitizer in light of the coronavirus outbreak.

For the entire month of March and while supplies last, each guest at the club will get a free bottle.

“[A]n opportunity to help with the Coronavirus scare,” said LeAnna DaPoint, one of the club's managers, “is extremely important to us. Las Vegas is a tourist mecca, and we have to do everything possible to stay virus-free. It might seem silly, but we take the health of our guests very seriously. Being the most popular adult club in Las Vegas, we have to ensure the show will go on!"

The giveaway comes amidst the spread of COVID-19 and the recent announcement that there are at least two people in Nevada that are presumably infected with the virus, including one in the Las Vegas area.

Hand sanitizer has been flying off the shelves at many retailers in Southern Nevada along with many other supplies as residents react to the possibility of having to remain home for an extended time.

Hand sanitizer, according to health officials, is also the most effective alternative to washing one’s hands to keep the virus from spreading.

The club’s Director of Operations Ryan Carlson says that he hopes Little Darlings’ giveaway inspires other local businesses to follow suit, saying, “As with any of our charity drives and giveaways, we hope that we can encourage our neighbors, vendors, and other area businesses to do similar acts of community support.”


----------



## Kindheart

I believe the only country who gave the real figures is Italy,everyone else either tweaked it ,
Didn’t come forward for testing or just pushed the stats under the rug.
Some experts think the covid 19 is going to disappear in the summer as it doesn’t seem to survive in high temperatures. Let’s hope so


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idk who needs to see this but...



Who’s out here wasting good vodka?!  Wash your  hands


----------



## sheanu

https://www.axios.com/cpac-attendee-coronavirus-ac732478-bf2d-403e-981f-81c9f8ef2dfd.html


----------



## Queenie

There's a case at Ft Belvoir, VA now. It's a marine who went overseas. He's being treated at the hospital on base.

https://wtop.com/fairfax-county/202...Rfz2e42xdoGq8oen5QB_80NU3EemIMy6aQePy_wwpCU44


----------



## vevster

Sign up here for a great Corona Virus handout from a ND on you tube.

http://bit.ly/2vA5882


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*All Your Horny Little Coronavirus Questions, Answered*
The CDC won't tell us if it's safe to kiss or do hand stuff, so we investigated for you. 

As COVID-19, or coronavirus, continues to spread through communities around the United States, the CDC has been extremely proactive in issuing all sorts of guidance for not getting sick. The organization has addressed a lot of concerns—travel, pets, pregnancy, personal protective equipment—thus far, but the good scientist prudes at the CDC have yet to wade into one crucial aspect of human life: sex (and making out).

Most of the guideline public health experts have already given about washing your hands (for 20 seconds, the correct way), staying home if you’re sick, and keeping a six-foot distance from people who may be sick can be reasonably applied to relations of the intimate variety. But still, you might be left with pressing questions: Is it necessary to put the kibosh on kissing? Is this virus sexually transmitted? And if you can’t put your grubby little hands on your faces, where _else_ can’t you put them??? 

Luckily, we’re not too proud to answer the burning, horny questions amidst a global outbreak; here’s everything you’d like to know about Love in the Time of Coronavirus.

*Is it reasonable or necessary to take a break from dating? *
In a somewhat dystopian development, Tinder recently started advising users to protect themselves against coronavirus as they continue swiping through the epidemic. Right now, since there’s no vaccine or treatment for coronavirus, the CDC lists “social distancing” as a fairly vague way to prevent the spread of the virus, and doesn’t get into any nitty gritty details about whether that means you can keep getting beers with strangers or not. 

As with any other human interaction, exercise reasonable caution; if you’ve had a cough, fever, sore throat, or other cold/flu-like symptoms, don’t go on any dates. (This applies always, not just during viral outbreaks!!!) And it feels wise and fair to ask potential dates if they’ve been sick recently, as well. This is, perhaps, even a good litmus test for compatibility; if someone can’t handle you at your coronavirus-panic, they don’t deserve you at your sick hornies.

*In a quarantine situation, is it OK to hunker down with my partner, or do I have to be totally alone? *
The recommended quarantine period for coronavirus is 14 days, based on what researchers know about incubation periods for illnesses similar to coronavirus. While quarantined people should limit time outside of the home during that time, you don’t need to move out of an apartment you share with a partner, roommates, or family members. But you should try to live mostly in one room, continue to follow hand washing guidelines, and sanitize any surface or objects you share with other people. 

If you do end up testing positive for the virus (as testing hopefully becomes more available), it’s not unlikely your partner or anyone you share a home with will also become infected; most cases of the virus appear to be household-spread, rather than community-spread. 

*Can coronavirus be spread via kissing? *
Multiple experts told the _New York Times_ they believe kissing could “definitely spread” coronavirus. Which makes sense, considering it’s mainly spread through respiratory droplets that come out of your mouth when you speak and/or cough. That’s why public health experts have been advising to keep a six-foot perimeter, and telling everyone to wash their hands thoroughly and properly, and to avoid touching their face.

But kissing rules, so rather than avoiding it until the outbreak subsides, be extra-judicious about who you’re kissing. Perhaps avoid making out with anyone who’s recently traveled to or through an area with a high number of cases, or anyone who’s on quarantine and waiting to see if they’re infected. Because symptoms are, again, proving to be quite mild in most young people, you won’t be able to tell whether someone is sick just by looking at them. Asking people if they have reason to suspect they may have come into contact with coronavirus is fair game in these frantic times (but don’t be racist about it). 

When in doubt, just think about this chilling quote from the _New York Times_, which will never leave my brain: “If you can smell what someone had for lunch—garlic, curry, etc.—you are inhaling what they are breathing out, including any virus in their breath.”

*Can coronavirus be spread via sex or any genital to genital contact?*
Coronaviruses aren’t typically sexually transmissible*, but the WHO said it’s still too soon to tell if that’s true for this particular virus. While we await that info, let us instead treat this as a question of… _Should _you? Even if you master one of the many ways to have sex without putting your germy face near another person’s germy face (thank you, Health.com), the virus can be spread via “talking face-to-face.” Getting close enough to manage ****ing without talking face to face seems challenging (though admittedly not impossible). 

_* This is from the New York Times, which may or may not be working with a more expansive definition of "sex." So this may simply mean "genital to genital," even though there are obviously many other kinds of sexual contact._

*Yeah, but what if I clean my junk with hand sanitizer first? *
Never do this! If you’ve been washing your hands more lately, per the CDC guidelines, you’ve likely noticed they may be a bit drier than normal. Not only will the same happen to your genitals, but the first ingredient in sanitizer—isopropyl alcohol—isn’t safe for internal use, and may cause burning and irritation. Mild, unscented soaps, always. 

*Can coronavirus be spread via butt stuff? *
Very much so! Researchers think the reason the virus has spread so quickly is that it can be transmitted via the feces of infected people. Experts believe the fecal-oral route (which is why proper hand washing and keeping your hands off your face are so crucial!!!!!) is what caused coronavirus to infect so many people on that cruise ship. You should always be using condoms or dental dams, and be mindful about hand washing pre- and post-butt stuff, but in these coronavirus times, it’s worth being extra careful. 

*I know I’m not supposed to touch my face, but can I still masturbate? *
Again, experts don’t yet know if this coronavirus can be spread via sexual contact. But just like always, you should still be washing your hands thoroughly before and after touching your nethers (or someone else’s). 

*OK, but what about my sex toys? *
Just like you should be washing our hands this way all the time, you should all be washing your sex toys thoroughly, all the time. “You do need to wash it every time, even if it's just been used by yourself, because there are definitely places on the body where microorganisms can be naturally present,” Kelly A. Reynolds, a public health educator and department chair of community, environment, and policy at the University of Arizona, previously told VICE. This does not mean you should take Purell to your vibrators (and, in fact, don’t do that); simply wash your toys in warm water with regular, unscented soap and dry them with a clean paper towel. These good practices help prevent fungal and bacterial infections, plus STIs for shared toys, but consider them good coronavirus protection, too. 

*Is there coronavirus porn?*
Of course there’s coronavirus porn.

We’ll update this post if any details change, but in the meantime, stay safe out there, friends.


----------



## sweetlaughter

I had a recent hospital stay that overlapped the stay at the same hospital with the case from Fort Lee, and I’m choosing not to panic. I have hand sanitizer at my desk at all times and a decent amount of cleaning supplies at home and work. Plus I’ve started taking immunity boosting smoothie shots of ginger, parsley, lemon, apple, acv, true cinnamon, banana for texture, and water.

My company has halted international travel for now and we were told to work from home if we have a sick family member or if we get sick. Some companies in Manhattan have closed their offices and are making everyone work from home. As this thing spreads I’m expecting that I will be working from home soon.


----------



## vevster

My friend in Tampa has had a cough for the past 3 weeks.... He is crazy - upset his intern came in and started wiping things down.

I told him he needs to make disinfectant available to her and wipe down everything 3x a day.  I told him to resolve the cough before the corona finds him...


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Researchers think the reason the virus has spread so quickly is that it can be transmitted via the feces of infected people.


The NY Times podcast I listened to downplayed fecal transmission and focused on lungs, coughs, and surfaces.  Okay, good to know.....


----------



## Dellas

vevster said:


> My friend in Tampa has had a cough for the past 3 weeks.... He is crazy - upset his intern came in and started wiping things down.
> 
> I told him he needs to make disinfectant available to her and wipe down everything 3x a day.  I told him to resolve the cough before the corona finds him...


I wonder if we can sue people who make us sick. I swear everytime I get on a plane there is at least 3 coughing people who loves to sit in the back. I always get off with a cold, and medical bills.  Last year one flight cost me 400 USD in medical Bill's and three different antibiotics.  I even had to be on an IV drip for dehydration after one misprecribed medicine.  I would rather sit by a fat person, child, women with child, snoring person, talking teen than sit by a sick person.

I have fantasized about airlines testing people at the airport to make sure they are not contagious...be it the flu, bronchitis,....whatever....

I have had my job to tell me to stay home because I was sick. I was pissed but did it for the greater good. Daycare and schools tell parents to leave their sick kids at home.

However, airlines and businesses don't take precautions with adults.  My 400 dollar 2 hour flight might end up costing 800 dollars out of pockets and when you include time off work then thousands.


----------



## vevster

@Dellas sometimes the person that infects you is asymptomatic. You have a lawsuit with the doc that misprescribed the medicine.


----------



## sheanu

There are now two presumptive cases in Broward County. They haven't communicated whether it's due to recent travel. I also can't help thinking they're  withholding that informant in order to avoid panic like Trump has been doing. I wonder at what point my local office will start to have people stay home...


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## awhyley

sheanu said:


> *There are now two presumptive cases in Broward County*. They haven't communicated whether it's due to recent travel. I also can't help thinking they're  withholding that informant in order to avoid panic like Trump has been doing. I wonder at what point my local office will start to have people stay home...



Aw crap, my folks are traveling up there for doctor's visits this week. 
Need to mention this to them today.  (eta: There's a cold front moving through,
and with so many older folks up there, Florida doesn't need any Coronavirus issues).


----------



## Goombay_Summer

I'm in Broward County and was beyond grateful when my pastor mentioned that we'd no longer be greating each other with a holy kiss, hug, handshake, and to livestream the services if you are sick.. Unfortunately sat in the front of someone who was coughing up a lung. Tried smitting them with my eyes.


----------



## awhyley

Goombay_Summer said:


> I'm in Broward County and was beyond grateful when my pastor mentioned that we'd no longer be greating each other with a holy kiss, hug, handshake, and to livestream the services if you are sick.. Unfortunately sat in the front of someone who was coughing up a lung. Tried smitting them with my eyes.



People keep saying that the media is over-hyping the situation, but the fact that soooo many people apparently don't wash their hands gives me pause.  Stay safe over there.


----------



## Alta Angel

My school district is canceling all travel for district employees by plane.  Any students or teachers that travel to the prohibited countries must self-isolate for 14 days.  Any students that wish to enroll in our schools from the prohibited countries must agree to a 14 day waiting period, etc.  They also informed us that we need to have a distance learning plan in place in case schools are shut down.


----------



## Chicoro

Easter is coming up. 

Candy is everywhere already. Nothing lowers your immunity like sugar. 

Lowering sugar consumption, especially candy consumption, might be something to consider as the flu season continues in full throttle.


----------



## vevster

New York gov declares state of emergency 

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/07/new...e-of-emergency-over-coronavirus-outbreak.html


----------



## Dellas

vevster said:


> @Dellas sometimes the person that infects you is asymptomatic. You have a lawsuit with the doc that misprescribed the medicine.


Ir maybe the airline or job that allowed the sick person on the premises.  It is just so costly. On the job at least I can bring aerosol and spray in tha air after the cough or move away from the person or disinfect my area but in an airplane I am held hostage.

If I am forced to sit there. Can't touch my face and can't eat while this is happening then I need more rights.


----------



## vevster

Dellas said:


> Ir maybe the airline or job that allowed the sick person on the premises.  It is just so costly. On the job at least I can bring aerosol and spray in tha air after the cough or move away from the person or disinfect my area but in an airplane I am held hostage.
> 
> If I am forced to sit there. Can't touch my face and can't eat while this is happening then I need more rights.


Focus on building your immune system. Lots of tips on this thread.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm in Oakland in the Bay Area and there's a cruise ship sailing off the coast of San Francisco. The California National Guard delivered test kits to them, and at least 21 people tested positive. It will embark at the Port of Oakland tomorrow afternoon. California residents without symptoms will be quarantined for 14 days at an army base in San Diego. Others will be moved to bases Georgia and Texas. There are supposed to be 54 nationalities onboard so I wonder what will happen to them?

My dad is a retired surgeon and someone told him passengers will be housed in the Marriott hotel downtown.  I really hope that's not true. They need medical care and to be isolated.

I know the medical center at the University of Washington (in the county were deaths happened) is researching for a vaccine and needs patients. Meanwhile they've moved all their classes online and are telling students and faculty to watch their person to person interactions.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

awhyley said:


> Aw crap, my folks are traveling up there for doctor's visits this week.
> Need to mention this to them today.  (eta: There's a cold front moving through,
> and with so many older folks up there, *Florida doesn't need any Coronavirus issues*).


----------



## Dellas

vevster said:


> Focus on building your immune system. Lots of tips on this thread.


True! Yes, shared responsibility.

Edited: I am not worried now because of the type of work I am doing. However, I do worry for my older relatives. Trump's response has made me more nervous.  I thought the CDC leadership team would come in and save the day. If anyone got this the U.S. has but I didn't know he stripped the budget. That concerns me.

I use to promote Hibliclens  and still do.
I do wonder if a face mask help you when people cough in your face.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Dellas said:


> True! Yes, shared responsibility.
> 
> Edited: I am not worried now because of the type of work I am doing. However, I do worry for my older relatives. Trump's response has made me more nervous.  I thought the CDC leadership team would come in and save the day.* If anyone got this the U.S. has but I didn't know he stripped the budget*. That concerns me.
> 
> I use to promote Hibliclens  and still do.
> I do wonder if a face mask help you when people cough in your face.


I remember experts saying the US wasn't as prepared as we needed to be when Obama was president and the concern was Ebola. I'm trying to find an article that talked about the changes Obama implemented and it was something, certainly better than what we have now but not enough, according to experts.

The US certainly has the resources to handle this but there is no federal response so it's going to be left up to the states, their governments and resources. WHO has praised Italy for basically shutting down the northern part of the country--a quarter of their population. That's not happening here because too much of our economy depends on people going out and spending money. It's why Trump's downplaying coronavirus as some Democrat hoax, talking about the stock market and considering giving a tax break to industries affected, like airlines, cruises, hotels etc.


----------



## Dellas

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I remember experts saying the US wasn't as prepared as we needed to be when Obama was president and the concern was Ebola. I'm trying to find an article that talked about the changes Obama implemented and it was something, certainly better than what we have now but not enough, according to experts.
> 
> The US certainly has the resources to handle this but there is no federal response so it's going to be left up to the states, their governments and resources. WHO has praised Italy for basically shutting down the northern part of the country--a quarter of their population. That's not happening here because too much of our economy depends on people going out and spending money. It's why Trump's downplaying coronavirus as some Democrat hoax, talking about the stock market and considering giving a tax break to industries affected, like airlines, cruises, hotels etc.



Leadership matters. Tax breaks matters least to me when people are dying.
I have an international  flight, unless it is canceled in April, and all this incompetence concerns me.
I will do a cup of green tea every day until the trip. I also have an appt. for vaccines before leaving in three weeks.


----------



## Dellas

Jmartjrmd said:


> View attachment 456219


I was trying to post an image of the germy girl for ABG. Cute pic.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Iowa just reported 3 cases.

Senator Ted Cruz says he is self-quarantining for 14 days after shaking hands with someone at the CPAC convention that tested positive for coronavirus. For context, there were at least two people at the CPAC and AIPAC conferences that have tested positive. Many US officials were there, including Trump and Pence.

The reactions to this on Twitter are hilarious. 

Iranian and French lawmakers have contracted coronavirus and one nation's chief of staff too.


----------



## yamilee21

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> ... Senator Ted Cruz says he is self-quarantining for 14 days after shaking hands with someone at the CPAC convention that tested positive for coronavirus. ...
> The reactions to this on Twitter are hilarious.


I had to go look for this; so, so funny...


----------



## awhyley

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>



Plus 7 new cases overnight 

(I stand corrected, they're at 13 cases in Florida
Link: https://www.heraldtribune.com/news/...h-case-announced-sunday-as-outbreak-escalates)


----------



## sheanu

Well, well, well... this is escalating quickly.  They haven't told us how a lot of these folks in Broward contracted the virus.  Was anyone able to find that information? I think it must be community spread and they're trying to prevent all out panic. We're not a red state so unfortunately I feel like the folks running our government are less likely to take the preventative measures being put in place in California and area likely to leave the blue part of the state at risk. I know I'm probably over- thinking this but I just don't feel like they're being open enough to protect the public.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

CurlyNiquee said:


>


I get what he is saying but my thing is how long have we been able to study the flu?  I know coronaviruses are not new but this strand is/ has only been around for 3 months.   And while it's been older,  already sick people dying in the US that's not the case in other parts of the world.  I mean one of the whistleblower doctors in China died from it and he looked young.  At least  we have vaccines to provide some protection from the flu. 
Yes it is being reported as a  mild illness for most but people are still dying.  There's no saying don't worry when the outcome is death.  People still have compromised relatives they don't want to bring this thing home to.
And not all doctors agree on how mild or serious this thing is.  So who do you trust?
I read an article by a coronavirus expert that had a laundry list of things we should be doing.
And they know viruses mutate and change.  I believe they don't know the full extent on what this thing can do just yet.  I sure dont want my demise to be at the hands of coronavirus.  I know my heart and lungs might not be able to handle it so yeah Dr. Drew I  worry about it.  Until they have more info on it I'm staying vigilant.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Jmartjrmd said:


> I get what he is saying but my thing is how long have we been able to study the flu?  I know coronaviruses are not new but this strand is/ has only been around for 3 months.   *And while it's been older,  already sick people dying in the US that's not the case in other parts of the world. * I mean one of the whistleblower doctors in China died from it and he looked young.  At least  we have vaccines to provide some protection from the flu.
> Yes it is being reported as a  mild illness for most but people are still dying.  There's no saying don't worry when the outcome is death.  People still have compromised relatives they don't want to bring this thing home to.
> And not all doctors agree on how mild or serious this thing is.  So who do you trust?
> I read an article by a coronavirus expert that had a laundry list of things we should be doing.
> And they know viruses mutate and change.  I believe they don't know the full extent on what this thing can do just yet.  I sure dont want my demise to be at the hands of coronavirus.  I know my heart and lungs might not be able to handle it so yeah Dr. Drew I  worry about it.  Until they have more info on it I'm staying vigilant.


Huh? As far as I know coronavirus deaths worldwide are following this trend. Older people with already compromised health are dying more than younger, healthier people. Even with the death in Washington state of the 19 year old, this is the general trend.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Huh? As far as I know coronavirus deaths worldwide are following this trend. Older people with already compromised health are dying more than younger, healthier people. Even with the death in Washington state of the 19 year old, this is the general trend.


All I'm saying is there were some younger people...meaning aged 30+ in other parts of the world that have died while most of the people in the US have been older and I said the whistleblower  doctor in China that died was on the younger side.  I'm not saying there are equal parts younger to older or theres no correlation between advanced age and likelyhood to die.
14% of the deaths were people with cardiovascular disease which I hav and I'm not 60+ years old so I have concerns about getting this virus.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

None of my friends are concerned.

 Its like Im the only paranoid one. I made everyone in the house leave clothes downstairs. Soon as you step food into the house STRIP!!!!!

My poor water bill.


----------



## cocosweet

Chicoro said:


> Easter is coming up.
> 
> Candy is everywhere already. *Nothing lowers your immunity like sugar. *
> 
> Lowering sugar consumption, especially candy consumption, might be something to consider as the flu season continues in full throttle.


Thanks for the reminder. I usually DIY my baskets and am definitely retooling my Easter baskets this year.  More toy and trinket based and less emphasis on the candies.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I hope my job tells us that if we get on a plane to self quarantine. I'd love to work from home for two weeks. So yeah let the media continue to have folk buying out toilet paper lol.

I have a trip to Cali in about a month.

I'm willing to bet it's in most states. Just hasn't been tested for yet.


----------



## vevster

NYS decided to make its own hand sanitizer ---- the Gov also said that if the price gouging online continued they would put the NYS brand for sale online!!!


----------



## SoniT

vevster said:


> NYS decided to make its own hand sanitizer ---- the Gov also said that if the price gouging online continued they would put the NYS brand for sale online!!!


That's a good idea. My cousin lives in NYC and she went to seven stores and they were all sold out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im asthmatic and have bronchitis. I fear the flu more than this but if I get this Im still worried.

I wonder if I bring my nebulizer to work will they flip out. 

If I have to quarantine whos paying me is all I really care about.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Goombay_Summer said:


> I'm in Broward County and was beyond grateful when my pastor mentioned that we'd no longer be greating each other with a holy kiss, hug, handshake, and to livestream the services if you are sick.. Unfortunately sat in the front of someone who was coughing up a lung. Tried smitting them with my eyes.



We are doing the 'Holy Elbow Bump', We have also changed the way we do Communion -single serve self contained packets. I don't see how Catholics can continue to sip from the same cup with only a cloth swipe of the cup in between people.

My old school Columbia University cancelled classes for two days while they set up online access to classes for the rest of the week. Rumor has it that the spouse of a person who was in contact with that man from Westchester tested positive and is self quarantined (maybe on campus?). That Westchester man (and his germs) really got around.

My work cafeteria is no longer self serve- the kitchen staff now serves you.

Check Bath and Body Works for some not so cheap hand sanitizer.

The head of the NY Port Authority has tested positive for the virus.

Happy Monday!


----------



## awhyley

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> *We are doing the 'Holy Elbow Bump'*, We have also changed the way we do Communion -single serve self contained packets. I don't see how Catholics can continue to sip from the same cup with only a cloth swipe of the cup in between people.









Amen 

I'm doing service online for the rest of the month.  Not taking any chances.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

CurlyNiquee said:


>


I work for my local Health Department and its NOT an overreaction. If you talk to epidemiologists and virologists they are BIG mad because of how FAST this thing spreads asympmtomatically. Our Health Dept underreacted and my co-worker who warned them is PISSED. Because they are reacting rather than being proactive. Gov. DiSantis and the Dept of Health Secretary don't even agree. The Epidemiologist who works with me (a brother) sounded the alarm here back in January and they basically did the equivalent of a huge Kanye Shrug. Now that Ted Cruz was exposed they may take it serious.

This is not an IF....this is a WHEN situation. You may not be affected but your ability to buy food and goods will be affected because they MAY even close many schools and/or stores. China has shut down Wuhan city. Japan closed all public schools.  They (in China) built that hospital in a week. Italy has shut down the equivalent of the entire state of Florida (Lombardy). Stanford is now closed, as are schools closed in Atlanta. I told my friend to just stockpile foods for his family for now, and that's what I'm doing. I'm a couponer and have had cleaning and sanitizing stuff, including TP for months. This summer will be interesting. We were clocking this in January and less than 60 days later here we are. This is a Pandemic and the media outlets are wild with it. But the government is UNDEREACTING and getting people killed.
BTW--14 days is not enough to quarantine. People are being quarantined who were exposed, only to have their 3rd-4th test come back positive after 2-3 negative tests. I don't want to alarm anyone but this is being PURPOSEFULLY downplayed by the Gov. The Media has the right of it, and that's the purpose of Journalism.

I knew something was up with people getting sick bc FLU hit our area 2 months ahead of schedule. Ahead of flu shot availability. People and kids have died of flu and pneumonia at an alarming rate in this season. Now that the season is almost over---we got this. And immune systems are highly vulnerable and absolutely TAPPED out coming from the holiday season. Just stay diligent, stay home, avoid crowds, and do what other ppl do and just be hygienic...not a problem for most black folk.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

20 mins ago they just SHUT DOWN the entire FL Legislature as 5 members have been exposed to CORONAVIRUS. They are in recess to SPRAY it down. My friend is a member of State Congress. Sigh.

Florida is about to get it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

VinaytheMrs said:


> They cancelled the Arnold Classic in Columbus, OH.


They also cancelled the SXSW conference in Texas. They are whining about $350M lost in revenue. But really...vendors come from all over the world, even China, other far east countries to sell FOOD. Nah son. Its the first time in over 30 years its been cancelled but--humans are more important.


----------



## yamilee21

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> ... We have also changed the way we do Communion -single serve self contained packets. I don't see how Catholics can continue to sip from the same cup with only a cloth swipe of the cup in between people. ...



The single serve packets violate some deeply held tenets of the Catholic understanding of the Eucharist; that is why they are not used. Whenever there is a major outbreak of disease, or a bad flu season, U.S. Roman Catholic Churches usually suspend the distribution of communion wine. It’s been at least a month since we’ve had it in my area, and I have attended services at four different parishes in that time. 

The deacon yesterday implored people not to touch one another during the sign of the peace; in fact they did not even say, “Let us offer each other a sign of peace,” at all. This is a mostly black church, and the peace part usually takes 10-15 minutes, because people are walking around hugging and kissing, not just shaking hands. You could see it took *a lot* of restraint from the parishioners, . The priest must have used hand sanitizer a dozen times during the mass; before communion, he sent the altar servers around to pump a bit of sanitizer into everyone’s hands.


----------



## SoniT

yamilee21 said:


> The single serve packets violate some deeply held tenets of the Catholic understanding of the Eucharist; that is why they are not used. Whenever there is a major outbreak of disease, or a bad flu season, U.S. Roman Catholic Churches usually suspend the distribution of communion wine. It’s been at least a month since we’ve had it in my area, and I have attended services at four different parishes in that time.
> 
> The deacon yesterday implored people not to touch one another during the sign of the peace; in fact they did not even say, “Let us offer each other a sign of peace,” at all. This is a mostly black church, and the peace part usually takes 10-15 minutes, because people are walking around hugging and kissing, not just shaking hands. You could see it took *a lot* of restraint from the parishioners, . The priest must have used hand sanitizer a dozen times during the mass; before communion, he sent the altar servers around to pump a bit of sanitizer into everyone’s hands.


That's good that your church is taking precautions. In DC one of the people who tested positive is a rector at a DC church. The mayor recommended that people who came in contact with him during a certain period should self-quarantine and get tested if they are having symptoms.


----------



## Alta Angel

Welp, Fulton County Schools in Atlanta is closed tomorrow because a teacher has the virus and has gone to other schools.

"ATLANTA (CBS46) -- Fulton County Schools held a press conference Monday afternoon to discuss the closing of all schools on Tuesday after an employee was diagnosed with coronavirus.

Dr. Mike Looney, Superintendent of Fulton County Schools, said the person was an itinerant teacher at Bear Creek Middle School and Woodland Middle School. The teacher fell ill during their shift at Bear Creek Middle School last Friday and 911 was called. The employee is currently hospitalized. According to Looney, the teacher had "a lot of contact with students they serve and with additional staff members."

https://www.cbs46.com/news/fulton-c...cle_45f62de0-6230-11ea-b2b0-e76bc1a75055.html


----------



## Chromia

At my job they bought desktop air purifiers (https://www.bestbuy.com/site/germgu...top-air-purifier-gray/1530067.p?skuId=1530067) for my coworkers who have clients going in and out of their offices all day. They have a UVC sanitizer that kills bacteria, viruses and germs.  They sound like quiet air conditioners.


----------



## Dellas

Chromia said:


> At my job they bought desktop air purifiers (https://www.bestbuy.com/site/germgu...top-air-purifier-gray/1530067.p?skuId=1530067) for my coworkers who have clients going in and out of their offices all day. They have a UVC sanitizer that kills bacteria, viruses and germs.  They sound like quiet air conditioners.


Thanks! I will be investing.

https://www.hammacher.com/products/...MI8eyc_b2O6AIVIP_jBx1BzQjOEAQYASABEgLXgPD_BwE


Why don't planes have these knowing the poor air quality.


----------



## dynamic1

Jmartjrmd said:


> All I'm saying is there were some younger people...meaning aged 30+ in other parts of the world that have died while most of the people in the US have been older and I said the *whistleblower * doctor *in China *that* died* was on the younger side.  I'm not saying there are equal parts younger to older or theres no correlation between advanced age and likelyhood to die.
> 14% of the deaths were people with cardiovascular disease which I hav and I'm not 60+ years old so I have concerns about getting this virus.


My math says Corona is convenient...are we sure that's really how it happened?


----------



## bubbles12345

The stop worrying just wash your hands posts all over my feed are annoying.


----------



## Transformer

Okay my great niece school district..outside Atlanta has to close due to a sub teacher tested positive.  Now, my sister with whom she lives can’t go to work.


----------



## Chromia

In the first 2 minutes of this video they talk about boosting your immunity by drinking plenty of water and eating berries, almonds, garlic, onion, other sources of fiber, salmon, and eggs.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Lawd!


(cont.) 
After failing to follow instructions from crew members, the pilot was forced to land the plane, where the police met them to escort the group off the plane.

Ultimately, after the passenger was screened, it was determined that the person was suffering from allergies, and was able to continue on the flight.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Why did the person not get up to go to the restroom until symptoms were better controlled rather than cough and sneeze all round strangers?


----------



## Reinventing21

^^^Well coughing, hacking and sneezing all over the one single, tiny bathroom probably would not have made this group any less irate lol.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^Well coughing, hacking and sneezing all over the one single, tiny bathroom probably would not have made this group any less irate lol.


Probably won't but it is still the proper thing to do regardless of coronavirus.


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Florida is about to get it.



Yep, State of Emergency has been declared.


Pence says that Disney World is safe though.
Link: https://www.clickorlando.com/busine...arks-keep-eye-on-virus-as-spring-break-nears/


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Was this person being inconsiderate or were the other passengers overreacting? That post doesn't read like the person was having a coughing or sneezing fit.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Black Ambrosia said:


> Was this person being inconsiderate or were the other passengers overreacting? That post doesn't read like the person was having a coughing or sneezing fit.



Definitely overreacting.

*Commotion On Colorado Flight Stems From Sneezing Passenger*
March 9, 2020 at 5:52 pm

*EAGLE COUNTY, Colo. (CBS4) – *The fear over coronavirus is being felt in the mountain communities. That was the case when a United Airlines flight left Eagle County for Newark, New Jersey was diverted to Denver on Sunday.

Someone on the flight was coughing and sneezing. A few passengers demanded that person be removed from the flight.

“They were trying to get the whole plane to join in with them in what sounded like a riot,” said Jake Futerfas, a passenger on the flight. “The captain gets on the P.A. and says ‘we just hit cruising altitude, however we have a security concern, and we need to divert to Denver.'”

Airline officials told CBS4 one passenger was sneezing due to allergies and was evaluated on the plane. They did not have a fever.

“I asked the flight attendant ‘What was going on?’ They kind of just said there’s a medical issue on board. They didn’t really say much, but all of the flight attendants, they spring into action. Everyone was acting very professionally, very diligently. “

United Airlines officials told CBS4 more than one passenger became disruptive and had to be removed. FBI agents were waiting for the unruly passengers.

“The FBI agents in the forward galley right near us, essentially we hear passengers were causing a disturbance. They were concerned about another passenger wouldn’t listen to the flight attendant directions. They wouldn’t stay in their seat, they sat in the flight attendant’s jumpseat instead.“

Other passengers like Futerfas watched as the crew handled the commotion mid-flight. He says he understands the concern.

“There’s a lot of fear out there. At the end of the day you’ve got to obey the flight attendant and their rules.”

As for the passengers who were removed, the FBI said they would not face charges.

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2020/03/09/united-airlines-commotion-sneezing-passenger/


----------



## Dellas

7


Chromia said:


> In the first 2 minutes of this video they talk about boosting your immunity by drinking plenty of water and eating berries, almonds, garlic, onion, other sources of fiber, salmon, and eggs.


I love garlic and tried eating it and cooking with it....put in on everything.

Apparently,  others told me that wasn't working well for me. Even after baths my pores smelled.
I just try vitamin C.


TrulyBlessed said:


> Lawd!
> 
> 
> (cont.)
> After failing to follow instructions from crew members, the pilot was forced to land the plane, where the police met them to escort the group off the plane.
> 
> Ultimately, after the passenger was screened, it was determined that the person was suffering from allergies, and was able to continue on the flight.


Screen passengers before flights. I have been saying g this for years. If the airline will do their part. I will do mine. You can't  move. You are stuck there.
I will invest in a portable air purifier.  I need to read the research on the effectiveness.
However their reaction is understandable.

Note:
When I was younger  I witnessed someone assault someone for coughing in their face. Sometimes it is that serious. 
I try to wear the blue mask over my nose and mouth when I am really sick and cough in my elbow. I also try to stay away from people. I sanitize more so I don't reinfect myself.

Also, I actively try to sit around people and warn people. I remember telling a couple at the CVS that I was really sick and they needed to not be so close. They backed up in synchronized fashion.


----------



## dancinstallion

CurlyNiquee said:


>




Thank you

I just got into an argument with DH because he wants us to stay home for spring break. I said I am more likely to catch it at work then I am going to a national park in Texas. He said Caronavirus is airborne. I told him to stop saying that because if that were true then everybody on those flights and at those conferences would have it. Again the death rate is lower than the flu and I am not scared of the flu.

He can stay home if he wants too. I told him i am not flying and i am not going to crowded places so i dont see what the problem is. When our city has more outbreaks and deaths them I will stay home. I know 3 people that just died from car accidents over the weekend so that has me shook not Coronavirus.


----------



## Chicoro

dancinstallion said:


> Thank you
> 
> I just got into an argument with DH because he wants us to stay home for spring break. I said I am more likely to catch it at work then I am going to a national park in Texas. He said Caronavirus is airborne. I told him to stop saying that because if that were true then everybody on those flights and at those conferences would have it. Again the death rate is lower than the flu and I am not scared of the flu.
> 
> He can stay home if he wants too. I told him i am not flying and i am not going to crowded places so i dont see what is the problem. When our city has more outbreaks and deaths them I will stay home. I know 3 people that just died from car accidents over the weekend so that has me shook not Coronavirus.



I'm sorry for your loss, @dancinstallion.


----------



## dancinstallion

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I work for my local Health Department and its NOT an overreaction. If you talk to epidemiologists and virologists they are BIG mad because of how FAST this thing spreads asympmtomatically. Our Health Dept underreacted and my co-worker who warned them is PISSED. Because they are reacting rather than being proactive. Gov. DiSantis and the Dept of Health Secretary don't even agree. The Epidemiologist who works with me (a brother) sounded the alarm here back in January and they basically did the equivalent of a huge Kanye Shrug. Now that Ted Cruz was exposed they may take it serious.
> 
> This is not an IF....this is a WHEN situation. You may not be affected but your ability to buy food and goods will be affected because they MAY even close many schools and/or stores. China has shut down Wuhan city. Japan closed all public schools.  They (in China) built that hospital in a week. Italy has shut down the equivalent of the entire state of Florida (Lombardy). Stanford is now closed, as are schools closed in Atlanta. I told my friend to just stockpile foods for his family for now, and that's what I'm doing. I'm a couponer and have had cleaning and sanitizing stuff, including TP for months. This summer will be interesting. We were clocking this in January and less than 60 days later here we are. This is a Pandemic and the media outlets are wild with it. But the government is UNDEREACTING and getting people killed.
> BTW--14 days is not enough to quarantine. People are being quarantined who were exposed, only to have their 3rd-4th test come back positive after 2-3 negative tests. I don't want to alarm anyone but this is being PURPOSEFULLY downplayed by the Gov. The Media has the right of it, and that's the purpose of Journalism.
> 
> I knew something was up with people getting sick bc FLU hit our area 2 months ahead of schedule. Ahead of flu shot availability. People and kids have died of flu and pneumonia at an alarming rate in this season. Now that the season is almost over---we got this. And immune systems are highly vulnerable and absolutely TAPPED out coming from the holiday season. Just stay diligent, stay home, avoid crowds, and do what other ppl do and just be hygienic...not a problem for most black folk.



I do think this is purposely being downplayed by trump and the Gov. But I do think people are overreacting and stockpiling and making food and supplies scarce when we havent even been hit hard with the virus. What's going to happen when we are really hit hard? We cant even get vit c online so what are people going to do when we do get the virus. That is when we are going to see people die.


----------



## dancinstallion

Chicoro said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, @dancinstallion.



Thanks, one guy that passed is a dancer I know. The other two are siblings, one went to dd's school and the other went to Ds's school. I felt like this is too close to home but since dh and my kids didnt know any of them personally they all are going about their day and I am over here shook like Life is too short.   That is another reason why I want to travel this week because I want them to have experiences that we all can remember not just being in the house all the time. Dh already said he isnt going and I can't take the kids.


----------



## vevster

I really saw a difference when I added this into my supplement schedule:






I want that air purifier!!!!!  The price is right....


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> Pence says that Disney World is safe though.


He must have Disney stock....


----------



## vevster

NYC-ers for COVID text alerts

1. Text Help to 692692
2. then text COVID



**I'm reading it is just one step texting COVID to 692692 to sign up..

https://www.6sqft.com/new-york-city-coronavirus-updates/


----------



## SoniT

My county now has its first case.


----------



## vevster

I just ordered a USB powered diffuser and Germ Buster essential oil blend to diffuse at work.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I really saw a difference when I added this into my supplement schedule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want that air purifier!!!!!  The price is right....



What kind of differences are you seeing?


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> What kind of differences are you seeing?


I noticed a boost in my immunity.  Less stuffy noses in the morning.... things like that.


----------



## discodumpling

The office hypochondriac is visiting the doctor today. Hes always sick and his office is stocked better than most pharmacies so I knew he'd be the 1st to cry wolf. 
He's old, y/t, and has many underlying health issues...real & imagined. So ain't nobody panicking cause hes always been the 1st to contract whatever is going around.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Called my insurance yesterday to get an answer about what to do if this happens ( This company is moving slow with answers) and what would it be considered.

Just received a  voicemail that it would be short term disability but it wouldn't start until 7 days after a positive diagnosis.


----------



## Ganjababy

Selenium is AMAZING. I managed a study on selenium administration during and after heart cardiac surgery and the results showed that  selenium had protective benefits. Reduced stay in icu after surgery. Reduced infections. Earlier discharge. If I remember correctly. During the study we recruited a 80 year old man who owned and was still running a huge working farm. He had been taking selenium since the 70’s and was sooo excited to be in the study and told us we were way behind because he knew the benefits decades ago. He has a charity that sends selenium to Some African communities that had aids/hiv. He also gave his animals selenium. Some of the benefits below.



Selenium is used by people in the prevention and/or treatment of different disorders including cardiovascular disease, osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, hypothyroidism, stroke, atherosclerosis, cancer susceptibility and treatment, HIV, AIDS, neuronal diseases such as Alzheimer or amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, pancreatitis, depression, and diabetes amongst others. Several mechanisms have been suggested to mediate the biological effects of Se and these include antioxidant defence systems, synthesis and stability of metabolites that act as intermediates implicated in diverse selenoproteins expression pathways oxidative metabolism, immune system modulation, DNA intercalators, kinase regulation, enzymatic cofactor, and gene expression. A number of clinical trials in recent years have provided convincing evidence of the central role of this element, either alone or in combination with other micronutrients or antioxidants, in the prevention and treatment of multiple diseases.
https://www.researchgate.net/public...ew_Therapeutic_Evidence_for_Multiple_Diseases







. 





vevster said:


> I really saw a difference when I added this into my supplement schedule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want that air purifier!!!!!  The price is right....


----------



## qchelle

Someone from dhs job tested positive. Dh didn't have direct contact with the person. But he's teleworking the rest of the week. So me, dh, and dd are all home this week. (My job is only telework) 

And another person from his job is currently undergoing testing. 

His job is in VA, near the Pentagon. We live in MD.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

I'm from and live in Memphis. We have 1 confirmed case and look.....


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

The man sprayed his child's face and clothes with disinfectant spray. 

The lady with the garbage bag attire has on a cheapie mask , but she doesn't have it on properly (not covering her nose). 

It's not funny, these people are uninformed, but .


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dancinstallion said:


> Thanks, one guy that passed is a dancer I know. The other two are siblings, one went to dd's school and the other went to Ds's school. I felt like this is too close to home but since dh and my kids didnt know any of them personally they all are going about their day and I am over here shook like Life is too short.   That is another reason why I want to travel this week because I want them to have experiences that we all can remember not just being in the house all the time. Dh already said he isnt going and I can't take the kids.


Awww, sorry he is making this vacation so difficult for the coronavirus.  Is he willing to make up for this with a similar vacation in the summer or something like that?


----------



## SoniT

Spraying your child's face with disinfectant is dangerous. SMH


----------



## rayne

I’m in the middle of reading this thread and low and behold I got an email from DD’s school. Two students reported being in the vicinity of people who were confirmed to have the virus. This was two separate events, one was 9 days ago and the other was during the last week of Feb. Neither student had direct contact but one is being quarantined and the other seems to have been cleared by a doctor. Although they’re considered low risk, it’s a little too close for comfort, esp since DD has an event this weekend where she’ll be traveling to a different school.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

So Ohio declared a state of emergency yesterday. I have a friend who works at Cleveland Clinic. They are sending them to work from home for a week.
I have another friend who works for the attorney general in Columbus... all travel and events have been cancelled.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Out of control!

Swipe


----------



## gn1g

a family that lives in the city I work in has tested positive.  I wish I knew where they worked.


----------



## Chicoro

Seems that in Italy as in China, children get infected but they don't get sick. 


He says this around @1:30.


----------



## rayne

VinaytheMrs said:


> So Ohio declared a state of emergency yesterday. I have a friend who works at Cleveland Clinic. They are sending them to work from home for a week.
> I have another friend who works for the attorney general in Columbus... all travel and events have been cancelled.



Has anything been said about Cincinnati? There's a big training event in April at Univ of Cincinnati that my boss wanted me to attend but I'm unable to make it. However, I think my boss along with a few big wigs will be there.


----------



## vevster

SoniT said:


> Spraying your child's face with disinfectant is dangerous. SMH


Well someone here wanted to paint hibiclenz over her entire face.....  #stopthemadness


----------



## vevster

rayne said:


> Has anything been said about Cincinnati? There's a big training event in April at Univ of Cincinnati that my boss wanted me to attend but I'm unable to make it. However, I think my boss along with a few big wigs will be there.


I'll text my cousin in Cincy.

In other news, my colleague just told me he is getting tested tomorrow.


----------



## Chicoro

*I just read that New York has deployed the National Guard to fight Coronavirus. Is this correct?*

_There have been 173 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in New York state, including 108 in Westchester County, home to New Rochelle where the majority of infections have been detected.


Cuomo told reporters that businesses in the containment zone will remain open and that people will be free to come and go as they wish, insisting there is no quarantine.


“You’re not containing people, it’s facilities,” he said.


“It is a dramatic action but it is the largest cluster in the country. This is literally a matter of life and death,” Cuomo added.

https://www.breitbart.com/news/new-york-deploys-national-guard-to-fight-coronavirus/_


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Cancelled my trip to NY for tomorrow


----------



## meka72

VinaytheMrs said:


> So Ohio declared a state of emergency yesterday. I have a friend who works at Cleveland Clinic. They are sending them to work from home for a week.
> I have another friend who works for the attorney general in Columbus... all travel and events have been cancelled.


I probably work in the same building as your friend at the AGO. As my coworker left at the end of the day, yesterday, she overheard a woman say that she had just returned from visiting her brother in northern Italy, the epicenter for coronavirus in Italy. I don’t know why she’s coming to work and not quarantined. Now I’m looking at er’body with suspicion on the elevators lol.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

rayne said:


> Has anything been said about Cincinnati? There's a big training event in April at Univ of Cincinnati that my boss wanted me to attend but I'm unable to make it. However, I think my boss along with a few big wigs will be there.


I’m in Cincinnati and nothing here yet. The cases in Ohio are in Cuyahoga county near Cleveland.


----------



## Lylddlebit

TrulyBlessed said:


> Out of control!
> 
> Swipe




Yeah I would hate to be in dorms right now especially with a meal plan  where you have to go to the cafeteria to eat or common kitchen/bathroom with roommates who may not live like you hygienically.   I like the online classes for a while idea.


----------



## rayne

vevster said:


> I'll text my cousin in Cincy.
> 
> In other news, my colleague just told me he is getting tested tomorrow.





VinaytheMrs said:


> I’m in Cincinnati and nothing here yet. The cases in Ohio are in Cuyahoga county near Cleveland.



Thanks ladies! I just remembered that DH's family reunion is in Ohio, forgot where though. It's not until July so hopefully things will be back to normal by then.


----------



## rayne

A few days ago I got an email from Citi about offering assistance for people with the virus. With people being quarantined for 2 weeks+ I can understand where Citi is coming from. But today, I just got this email from Best Buy. With all of the other epidemics that we’ve had over the years, I don’t recall any companies sending out something like this….to their internal employees maybe, but not to external customers. Between this thread, the email from DD’s school, and now this, I’m starting to get paranoid. I already feel like this is worse than officials are letting on. Is it just me or does this seem weird to y'all?


To our customers,

Like so many of you, we have spent the last several days and weeks learning about the coronavirus (COVID-19) and how it is impacting our world. For Best Buy, that means understanding how it affects our employees, customers and communities, and then making the necessary adjustments to our work and operations.

We have one simple objective that guides us: keeping you and our employees safe. This has been at the center of our conversations every step of the way. With that in mind, we have made several moves in our business in response to the threat of the coronavirus.

We have ramped up cleaning services at our stores and are adding hand sanitizer at the front entrances and at all cash registers. Sanitizing wipes are near workstations and counters so that employees can keep them continuously cleaned.

We are closely following the Centers for Disease Control's (CDC) guidelines and recommendations on the steps we can take to help prevent the spread of the virus. We have shared specific instructions with our employees on the importance of washing their hands and staying home if they feel sick or are returning from an area of the world identified as posing a coronavirus-related risk. Per CDC recommendations, we will ask employees who have traveled to such locations or have been exposed to others who have traveled to such locations to self-quarantine for 14 days.

A strict travel policy for our employees is in place, and we have canceled meetings with large gatherings, again to do what we can to help prevent the spread of the illness.

If you don't feel well, or choose not to visit one of our stores, of course we are ready to serve you at BestBuy.com or through the Best Buy app.

We know that many of you have scheduled in-home consultations, deliveries, installations or repairs with us. If you have any concerns, we will be happy to partner with you to reschedule your appointment at no additional cost. Simply call 1‑888‑BEST‑BUY, and we will take care of it. For in-home consultations, we offer options for phone or video conversations with our experts if you so choose.

We will continue to closely monitor the situation and do all we can to protect you and our employees.

Thank you


----------



## rayne

Geez, as soon as I hit poston my last reply. I got a similar email from Target. I guess a lot of companies have decided to be proactive, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe I should stop checking my email so that I can get caught up on this thread lol


----------



## discodumpling

A moment of levity ladies..
My Black coworkers and I have been playfully saying we cant get the 'rona cause #melanin. Well dwights are bigly mad at our joke! ROTFLMBAO!! I think its hilarious because this far it's been ASIANS & CAUCASIANS seemingly baring the brunt of this new virus.
This chick told them her y/t Jewish doc told her Black folks have a higher immunity...I wish yall could have seen all the Jewish faces fall at the lunch table!
I have another theory too...they just nastier than us! Ever been bopped on the head cause you didnt cover your mouth when sneezing or coughing? Ever been sent back into the bathroom after you got out cause your Mama just knew you didnt wash your hands? Yeah we've got checks and balances and they been out here all willy nilly and nasty they whole time.


----------



## ElegantPearl17

rayne said:


> Geez, as soon as I hit poston my last reply. I got a similar email from Target. I guess a lot of companies have decided to be proactive, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe I should stop checking my email so that I can get caught up on this thread lol


I got the same message. I feel like there is something going on that is not being said.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Just saw that Biden and Sanders have canceled rallies tonight in Ohio because of this virus.

ETA;


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

rayne said:


> A few days ago I got an email from Citi about offering assistance for people with the virus. With people being quarantined for 2 weeks+ I can understand where Citi is coming from. But today, I just got this email from Best Buy. With all of the other epidemics that we’ve had over the years, I don’t recall any companies sending out something like this….to their internal employees maybe, but not to external customers. Between this thread, the email from DD’s school, and now this, I’m starting to get paranoid. I already feel like this is worse than officials are letting on. Is it just me or does this seem weird to y'all?
> 
> 
> To our customers,
> 
> Like so many of you, we have spent the last several days and weeks learning about the coronavirus (COVID-19) and how it is impacting our world. FoThank you


I got this this morning.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> Selenium is AMAZING. I managed a study on selenium administration during and after heart cardiac surgery and the results showed that  selenium had protective benefits. Reduced stay in icu after surgery. Reduced infections. Earlier discharge. If I remember correctly. During the study we recruited a 80 year old man who owned and was still running a huge working farm. He had been taking......


We have such talent and resources on this board!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



See that 124% is what freaks people out but the US just started testing for it. People could have beeeeenn had it. It's only "new" because it's now being tested for.

And cancel in person classes but where do they think all those students are going to congregate?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I see this has resurfaced. She repeated it briefly on yesterday’s show as well.


----------



## sheanu

TrulyBlessed said:


> I see this has resurfaced. She repeated it briefly on yesterday’s show as well.



'Scust


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> *I just read that New York has deployed the National Guard to fight Coronavirus. Is this correct?*
> 
> _There have been 173 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in New York state, including 108 in Westchester County, home to New Rochelle where the majority of infections have been detected.
> 
> 
> Cuomo told reporters that businesses in the containment zone will remain open and that people will be free to come and go as they wish, insisting there is no quarantine.
> 
> 
> “You’re not containing people, it’s facilities,” he said.
> 
> 
> “It is a dramatic action but it is the largest cluster in the country. This is literally a matter of life and death,” Cuomo added.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/news/new-york-deploys-national-guard-to-fight-coronavirus/_


Yes, in New Rochelle, not NYC.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^^


----------



## Aggie

Nothing to report here in the Bahamas just yet, thank God,  and praying it remains that way.

I am praying for all of the US to recover from this quickly. I have a trip scheduled to visit the US in August in Orlando for a whole week and pray it is over with by April, latest.

In the mean time, I am doing everything necessary to keep my immune system in check and strong. Unfortunately my skin brakes out from taking selenium, but I am taking a lot of vitamin C with 50mg of Zinc daily.

It's been over a year since I've been sick with even a common cold (last time sick with a flu was in early 2018) so I know my immune system is pretty strong, plus I stay prayed up. Psalm 91 is my favorite scripture for this virus. I pray that everyone here stays completely safe and free from this disease. Do everything necessary to stay healthy.


----------



## Aggie

I also noticed that every merchant I am subscribed to seem to be having some kind of sale now - I am talking about people who I NEVER hear from in regards to sales.  I know I am not biting because I don't have a need for any of them.


----------



## Chromia

*Wegmans* is limiting the purchase of certain products.

Limit of 3 each per order

Hand sanitizer
Rubbing alcohol
Alcohol wipes and prep pads
Hydrogen peroxide
Limit of 2 each per order

All Wegmans disinfecting wipes, 75 count
All Clorox disinfecting wipes
All Lysol disinfecting wipes
Wegmans towelettes, 40 count
Wegmans water, 35 and 24 packs
Limit of 1 each per order

Wegmans bath tissue, family pack
Wegmans soft bath tissue, family pack
More info at https://www.wegmans.com/news-media/press-releases/wegmans-response-to-covid-19-2/ for my fellow Wegmans customers.


----------



## Lute

I've been on vacay since the 1st and i have to go back to work on the 16th. I really don't want to go through the subways in nyc.. and i have to commute to jersey. Anyone that is commuting through the subway, how is it so far.

I wish my job would let me work from home until this blows over ..


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## awhyley

Aggie said:


> Nothing to report here in the Bahamas just yet, thank God,  and praying it remains that way.



 Hi Aggie, good to see you!

Nothing yet, but my fear is that the gov't is holding back so that they get the maximum in Spring Break numbers.  I'm watching them super close.  To me, the number infected has been at zero abnormally long for the high traffic tourist numbers we're reporting.


----------



## almond eyes

Corona is spreading steadily,  two Nigerians have it and Cameroonian student caught Corona in China and is recovering.  So it's not true that black people can't get it.  I've lived in places where they have had major pandemics, I think this has the potential to rage for a more than a year getting really bad then diminishing and going up again until it disappears or a vaccine is found.  Black people DO NOT get lax.   The last thing you want is to be in this health care system that doesn't give a hoot about black women.  We have to see how this thing evolves we really don't know,  is it possible that many Africans because of exposure to so many diseases like malaria and other things (typhoid, hepatitis, cholera, lassa etc) that when Corona enters them the viral low may not be as potent but it doesn't mean they are immune to catching Corona.  I've had malaria twice and all I can say is that it was bad.  

Very concerned about the effects on the economy in the US.  I know of someone who told me that they are talking in her office of possible layoffs.

Concerned about people not coming out to vote or too scared to vote.  Will Trump invoke 'special emergency' powers.   2020 is going to be one hell of a ride for all of us.  All we can do is remain calm, keep our immune systems up, eat healthy, do not smoke,  stay out of too many crowds, do your spiritual work to keep grounded and wash your hands.

I wonder what new careers would be sparked due to Corona?  Can we discuss how we can stay on top of the game?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## dream13

I received something similar from Target. 



rayne said:


> A few days ago I got an email from Citi about offering assistance for people with the virus. With people being quarantined for 2 weeks+ I can understand where Citi is coming from. But today, I just got this email from Best Buy. With all of the other epidemics that we’ve had over the years, I don’t recall any companies sending out something like this….to their internal employees maybe, but not to external customers. Between this thread, the email from DD’s school, and now this, I’m starting to get paranoid. I already feel like this is worse than officials are letting on. Is it just me or does this seem weird to y'all?
> 
> 
> To our customers,
> 
> Like so many of you, we have spent the last several days and weeks learning about the coronavirus (COVID-19) and how it is impacting our world. For Best Buy, that means understanding how it affects our employees, customers and communities, and then making the necessary adjustments to our work and operations.
> 
> We have one simple objective that guides us: keeping you and our employees safe. This has been at the center of our conversations every step of the way. With that in mind, we have made several moves in our business in response to the threat of the coronavirus.
> 
> We have ramped up cleaning services at our stores and are adding hand sanitizer at the front entrances and at all cash registers. Sanitizing wipes are near workstations and counters so that employees can keep them continuously cleaned.
> 
> We are closely following the Centers for Disease Control's (CDC) guidelines and recommendations on the steps we can take to help prevent the spread of the virus. We have shared specific instructions with our employees on the importance of washing their hands and staying home if they feel sick or are returning from an area of the world identified as posing a coronavirus-related risk. Per CDC recommendations, we will ask employees who have traveled to such locations or have been exposed to others who have traveled to such locations to self-quarantine for 14 days.
> 
> A strict travel policy for our employees is in place, and we have canceled meetings with large gatherings, again to do what we can to help prevent the spread of the illness.
> 
> If you don't feel well, or choose not to visit one of our stores, of course we are ready to serve you at BestBuy.com or through the Best Buy app.
> 
> We know that many of you have scheduled in-home consultations, deliveries, installations or repairs with us. If you have any concerns, we will be happy to partner with you to reschedule your appointment at no additional cost. Simply call 1‑888‑BEST‑BUY, and we will take care of it. For in-home consultations, we offer options for phone or video conversations with our experts if you so choose.
> 
> We will continue to closely monitor the situation and do all we can to protect you and our employees.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Jamaica has officially reported its first case.

http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/late...ica_confirms_first_imported_case_of_COVID-19_


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I scrolled through so sorry if posted...saw this from a doctor in Italy...


----------



## Jmartjrmd




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Lylddlebit

I have see a few articles on Taiwan's response to the coronavirus being more effective than most other places.


https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/what-taiwan-can-teach-world-fighting-coronavirus-n1153826


March 10, 2020, 5:28 AM EDT
By Cindy Sui


TAIPEI, Taiwan — As countries around the world grapple with the coronavirus, Taiwan may offer valuable lessons on how to curb its spread.

The island is just 81 miles and a short flight away from mainland China, where COVID-19 is believed to have originated in the city of Wuhan. As the outbreak took hold in January, many Taiwanese business people and their families based in China were returning to celebrate the Lunar New Year, and up to 2,000 Chinese tourists a day visited the island, potentially bringing the virus with them.


And yet, Taiwan has had only 47 cases of COVID-19 and one death as of Tuesday — far fewer than China’s 80,754 cases and 3,136 deaths, a stark contrast even when taking into account the enormous population difference: Taiwan’s 23 million to China’s 1.4 billion. Taiwan’s numbers are also much lower than neighboring countries such as South Korea, which has had more than 7,500 cases, and Japan, with 530. It’s also faring better than countries much farther away from China, such as Italy, with more than 9,000 cases, and the United States, which has over 700.

Of the 100-plus countries and territories affected, Taiwan has the lowest incidence rate per capita — around 1 in every 500,000 people — for a place that is located so close to China and with so much travel to and from.

What lessons can Taiwan teach the world so other countries can stem the spread of the virus?






Schoolchildren use plastic dividers at a school in Taiwan.Courtesy of the Da Jia Elementary School
*Be alert and proactive*
Partly because it’s near China and speaks the same language, Taiwan learned early that a “severe pneumonia” was spreading in Wuhan. But it was the proactive measures the island took that helped it avert a major outbreak.

On Dec. 31, the same day China notified the World Health Organization that it had several cases of an unknown pneumonia, Taiwan’s Centers for Disease Control immediately ordered inspections of passengers arriving on flights from Wuhan.

And despite poor relations with Beijing, Taiwan asked and received permission to send a team of experts to the mainland on a fact-finding mission Jan. 12.

“They didn’t let us see what they didn’t want us to see, but our experts sensed the situation was not optimistic,” government spokesperson Kolas Yotaka told NBC News.

Shortly after the team returned, Taiwan began requiring hospitals to test for and report cases. That helped the government identify those infected, trace their contacts and isolate everyone involved, preventing the virus from spreading to the community.

All this happened long before Taiwan confirmed its first case Jan. 21 and the rest of the world became alarmed.

*Set up a command center*
Equally important, Taiwan's CDC activated the Central Epidemic Command Center relatively early on Jan. 20 and that allowed it to quickly roll out a series of epidemic control measures, according to Stanford Health Policy’s Jason Wang, a pediatrics professor who also has a doctorate in policy analysis.

“Taiwan has rapidly produced and implemented a list of at least 124 action items in the past five weeks — that’s three to four per day — to protect public health,” Wang said in an email. “The policies and actions go beyond border control because they recognized that that’s not enough.”

Headed by Health Minister Chen Shih-chung, the command center not only investigates confirmed and suspected cases, it also works with ministries and local governments to coordinate the response across Taiwan, including allocating funds, mobilizing personnel and advising on the disinfection of schools.

*Take quick and decisive action*
Taiwan also took tough action early. On Jan. 26, five days after it confirmed its first case, Taiwan banned arrivals from Wuhan, earlier than any other country.

Not long after, it did the same for flights from all but a handful of Chinese cities, and only Taiwanese people were allowed to fly in.

*Use technology to detect and track cases*
After securing its borders, Taiwan used technology to fight the virus. Temperature monitors were already set up at airports after the 2003 SARS outbreak to detect anyone with a fever, a symptom of coronavirus.

Passengers can also scan a QR code and report their travel history and health symptoms online. That data is then given directly to Taiwan’s CDC.

Those coming from badly affected areas are put under mandatory 14-day home quarantine, even if they are not sick, and are tracked using location sharing on their mobile phone. Absconding can lead to heavy fines.

That also goes for not reporting symptoms.

One man who didn’t tell the authorities he had symptoms after he returned from Wuhan and went to a dance club the next day was fined $10,000.









*Taiwan’s concert hall gets a deep clean after musician tests positive for coronavirus*
MARCH 9, 202000:43
The authorities in Taiwan also quickly determine whom the confirmed cases had been in contact with, and then test them, and put them in home quarantine.

“They also proactively find new cases by retesting those who tested negative,” Wang said.

*Ensure availability of supplies*
To ensure a steady supply of masks, the government quickly banned manufacturers from exporting them, implemented a rationing system and set the price at just 16 cents each.

It also set up new production lines and dispatched soldiers to staff factories, significantly increasing production.

These masks are the tools for residents in Taiwan’s densely populated cities to protect themselves; they made them feel safe and not panic.

*Educate the public*
The government also asked television and radio stations to broadcast hourly public service announcements on how the virus is spread, the importance of washing hands properly, and when to wear a mask.

“We think only when information is transparent, and people have sufficient medical knowledge, will their fear be reduced,” Kolas, the government spokeswoman, said.

Residents learned that most patients had mild or no symptoms, so the death rate could be lower than what was reported. They also understood that a person’s travel history or contact with infected individuals determined their risk level, not their nationality or race. That understanding helped reduce discrimination.

*Get public buy-in*
The public’s cooperation with the government’s recommended measures was crucial to prevent the spread of the virus, including among students, school principal Tu Chen-yang said.

“More than 95 percent of our parents take their child’s temperature at home and report it to the school before the children arrive,” Tu said. “Regardless of what the government does, people have to take responsibility for their own health.”

Bank building manager Nature Lin echoed such views, as he checked the temperature of employees arriving for work,on a detection camera set up in the lobby.

“We were already stocking up on alcohol disinfectants and temperature guns during the holiday,” he said.

Practically every office building, school and community sports center check temperatures and prevent anyone with a fever from entering. Apartment buildings also place hand sanitizer inside or outside elevators.





Commuters travel on the subway in Taiwan.Cindy Sui / NBC News
*Learn from experience*
Taiwan was able to put the lessons it learned during the SARS outbreak in 2003 to good use. That epidemic ended up killing 73 people and hurting the economy.

This time, Taiwan's government and people were prepared, and that readiness has helped push up President Tsai Ing-wen’s approval rating.

Last but not the least, Kolas said that she believes the country’s health insurance system, which covers 99 percent of the population, has been crucial to fighting the spread of the outbreak.

“Taiwan’s health insurance lets everyone not be afraid to go to the hospital. If you suspect you have coronavirus, you won’t have to worry that you can’t afford the hospital visit to get tested,” she said.

“You can get a free test, and if you’re forced to be isolated, during the 14 days, we pay for your food, lodging and medical care,” Kolas said. “So no one would avoid seeing the doctor because they can’t pay for health care.”


----------



## winterinatl

rayne said:


> Geez, as soon as I hit poston my last reply. I got a similar email from Target. I guess a lot of companies have decided to be proactive, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Maybe I should stop checking my email so that I can get caught up on this thread lol


I’ve Ben getting emails like this from all sorts of businesses. Even the car dealership!


----------



## winterinatl

A friend in another district thinks the governor is about to close down all the districts in my county. Indefinitely possibly through summer! The governor makes his announcement tomorrow morning.


----------



## Avyn

TrulyBlessed said:


> I see this has resurfaced. She repeated it briefly on yesterday’s show as well.


She also pees in the shower. 
She's said it on air.  She's demon possessed.


----------



## dancinstallion

Avyn said:


> She also pees in the shower.
> She's said it on air.  She's demon possessed.



Wait. What is wrong with peeing in the shower?


----------



## Ganjababy

Me looking for toilet paper yesterday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I come into work and walk straight to my office.  Wipe my doors and light switches down with Clorox Wipes, Wipe my keyboard, mouse, and arm handles down with Clorox wipes.  Then I use my Purell until its time for me to go downstairs for the morning meeting.  Once I walk outside my office door, I wash my hands in the bathroom, then proceed downstairs.  I dont touch any doors with my hand. Sit way in the back of the team room and watch EVERYone like a hawk.

99% males.  I watch them cough in their hands and then want to fist bump to say good morning.  Not me!

When I leave for the day I turn my keyboard over. If I come in the next day and its turned up, that means someone was over here. 

I then proceed to go straight home and strip.  Folks used to make comments about the brewery being one of the dirtiest places. 

We wont be going anywhere but to work and home with some stops to the grocery store. Planning on seeing if I can find a deep fridge this week.  If we dont have to go out, Im not. 

Im supposed to travel to NC on the 19th. I doubt thats happening.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Jmartjrmd I saw the same on twitter earlier today. It sounds so dismal and apocalyptic. Also saw something about unrest in Italy and Italian prisons related to the quarantine but I haven't had time to look into it. I hope this isn't a sign of what's to come.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Lylddlebit Thanks for sharing the article about what Taiwan is doing. Instead of telling us not to worry, our government should be doing the same things. They could definitely have soldiers working in factories producing face masks and hand sanitizer.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*New York State Will Produce Hand Sanitizer Made By Prison Inmates*
*State prisoners, paid an average of 65 cents an hour, will make the product to combat shortages due to the coronavirus outbreak.*
Marina Fang

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D) said Monday inmates in a state prison will produce 100,000 gallons of a state-branded hand sanitizer to offset reported price gouging by vendors and shortages of the product in government agencies, schools, prisons and mass transit lines stemming from the coronavirus outbreak.

Cuomo’s announcement came during a daily press conference on the COVID-19 outbreak, which has worsened in New York over the last week.



Called “NYS Clean,” the hand sanitizer will be produced by inmates at Great Meadow Correctional Facility in upstate New York.

Corcraft, the division of the state’s Department of Corrections and Community Supervision that arranges industrial and manufacturing work for prison inmates, pays inmates an average of 65 cents per hour, Gothamist reported in 2017.

Last week, the Marshall Project reported that many prisons are ill-equipped to protect inmates from the coronavirus outbreak — including not being able to supply alcohol-based hand sanitizer because in some facilities, it is considered contraband.

It’s likely that the inmates who produce the hand sanitizer will not be able to use it, based on a directive from state corrections officials issued in June that denotes items inmates are not allowed to receive. Among the banned toiletry and cosmetic items, it says: “No item may be received which lists alcohol as an ingredient” — which would include alcohol-based hand sanitizers.

Cuomo at his press conference boasted about the prison product’s higher alcohol level (75%, more than the 60% recommended by the Centers for Disease Control for alcohol-based hand sanitizers), lower price and “floral bouquet” scent.

“This is a superior product to products now on the market,” the governor said, after unveiling the new bottles of hand sanitizer, hidden behind a set of curtains.


On Saturday, he declared a state of emergency for New York in order to expedite funding, the allocation of health care professionals and resources, and testing for the virus.

As of Monday, the state had reported 142 confirmed cases of it. The executive director of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, Rick Cotton, is among those newly testing positive for COVID-19, Cuomo announced.

Some schools in the state have closed and some colleges have canceled classes, including New York City’s Columbia University.

Later Monday, several legal advocacy and criminal justice reform organizations blasted Cuomo’s move to use prison labor to produce the state-branded hand sanitizer.

“This is nothing less than slave labor and it must end,” the Legal Aid Society of New York City said in a statement. “These individuals work for less than a dollar a day under threat of punishment ― including solitary confinement ― if they refuse. Albany must pay these individuals the minimum wage and lawmakers must legislate to eradicate forced labor across our state for good. It would be even more shocking if prisons and jails were to deem this Corcraft product ‘contraband’ and deprive incarcerated New Yorkers from possessing effective hand sanitizer because of the alcohol content. The same individuals who produce this product should not be prohibited from using it.”

A coalition of five groups, including Citizen Action of NY, VOCAL-NY and Campaign for Alternatives to Isolated Confinement, issued a statement saying: “We are disgusted at Governor Cuomo’s decision to exploit prison labor to push back the imminent public health crisis presented by COVID-19 while doing absolutely nothing for incarcerated people across the state.”

The groups called on Cuomo to raise wages for prison laborers.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Death toll rises from Italy's coronavirus prison riots*

ROME (Reuters) - The number of dead from riots in Italy’s overcrowded prisons over measures imposed to contain the coronavirus rose to 12 on Tuesday, officials said. 

Inmates, many angered by restrictions on family visits, started going on the rampage on Sunday, setting fires, taking hostages and escaping from one prison. 

The most violent protests were under control by Tuesday, the ministry said in a statement, but occupations and demonstrations were still going on in 10 prisons. 

All hostages, most of them guards and health workers, had been released by the inmates or freed by police. 

Seven inmates died in the Modena prison on Sunday and Monday. On Tuesday, two others were found dead there as well as three in a prison in Rieti, northeast of Rome. 

Most of the deaths were believed to be from overdoses of drugs the inmates stole from clinics they rampaged, the ministry said. 

Fifty inmates escaped from a prison in southern Foggia on Monday and only 22 had been re-arrested by Tuesday morning, the justice ministry said. 

The protests and riots began after authorities limited the inmates’ contacts with family members in a bid to stop the spread of the coronavirus, which has hit Italy harder than anywhere else in Europe. 

Italian prisons are chronically overcrowded, which could make inmates and staff more vulnerable to the contagion. They hold about 61,250 inmates, about 10,000 more than they were built to accommodate.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Prisons Are Ripe For Coronavirus Outbreak. They’re Not Ready.*
*With hundreds of cases reported in prisons in China and elsewhere, public health experts worry about a U.S. outbreak.*
By Jenavieve Hatch and Hayley Miller

In China, the coronavirus rocketed through five prisons in three provinces, causing over 500 cases. In Iran, 54,000 inmates were temporarily released as the outbreak in that country spurred concerns the illness would rapidly spread in detention facilities. And this week in Italy, prisoners at 27 facilities rioted in response to quarantine attempts by prison officials desperate to contain the spread of a disease that has infected over 9,000 people there.

As the novel coronavirus has spread across the globe, prisons and jails have consistently been huge problem spots in places where the outbreaks are intense. As with any “congregate setting” ― environments where groups of people are gathered in close proximity to one another, like college dorms and nursing homes ― infectious diseases thrive in correctional facilities. But the difference in jails and prisons is that residents can neither fully self-quarantine nor leave and be fully quarantined elsewhere.

The U.S. has seen an uptick in COVID-19 cases in recent days, with public health officials deeply concerned about a nationwide spread. The U.S. also has a lot of prisoners ― per capita, more than any other country in the world. The 2.3 million incarcerated people in the U.S. are scattered across 1,719 state prisons, 109 federal prisons, 1,772 juvenile correctional facilities, 3,163 local jails and 80 Indian Country jails ― on top of military prisons, immigration detention facilities, state psychiatric hospitals, and prisons in U.S. territories, according to the Prison Policy Initiative. And up to half of them qualify as over-crowded.

The warning lights are already starting to flash. The chief judge for the federal Southern District of New York last week required any inmate coming from the Metropolitan Correctional Center to have a temperature check before being transported to court. Some federal courts in Washington state have postponed jury and grand jury trials.

“When it pops, and it’s about to, it’s going to be really ugly,” said Dr. Josiah Rich, a professor of medicine and epidemiology at Brown University in Rhode Island.

And it’s not just the incarcerated who are at risk. Guards, doctors and other prison staff return to their communities after their shifts. Inmates, particularly at jails, rotate in and out of the community.

*The bottom line: Jails and prisons could become hotbeds for infection if public health officials and correctional facility administrators don’t act quickly to put measures in place to diminish that prospect. *

*Inmates Struggle To Prepare For The Worst *

*All Rachel could think about as she sat inside the cramped, dirty waiting room at the Metropolitan Detention Center in Brooklyn was washing her hands.

She had to touch a lot of objects at the heavily trafficked facility ― paperwork, lockers, keys, doorknobs ― before she could visit her husband inside the federal detention center. (She asked to use a pseudonym to protect her husband’s privacy.)*

Rachel is pregnant and was on high alert for cleanliness because of coronavirus, which has forced millions of people into lockdown in Italy, where some of her relatives live. Plus, Rachel feared transmitting the virus to inmates in a detention center notorious for its abysmal conditions and operational issues.

*Once through processing, Rachel ran straight to the bathroom, but the soap dispenser inside was empty. When she asked a nearby corrections officer for soap, they told her none was available, despite the growing global panic over the deadly virus and federal health officials urging people to wash their hands frequently.*

"It’s all just a recipe for disaster, so when we get no information from them about what their plan is [it] makes us nervous."
-David Patton, executive director and attorney-in-chief of Federal Defenders of New York

In fact, hand sanitizer is not allowed inside most jail and prison facilities because it contains alcohol ― even if it’s prisoners themselves making it for just 65 cents an hour.

“It was just not correct for the time we’re living in with this coronavirus scare,” Rachel told HuffPost. “You do not want to be the person responsible for bringing in such a virus.”

A Federal Bureau of Prisons official told HuffPost no known cases of the virus have been reported among its inmates as of now, and the agency maintains that it’s taken all necessary precautions in the event of any kind of outbreak.

Bureau officials said they are providing guidance to health care professionals and have a screening tool in place for use in the event an inmate or staff member is exposed or symptomatic. And there’s an online reporting system.

Health experts warn, however, that these steps may not be enough.

*“Everyone walks to the cafeteria together, walks back through the same hallway, touches the same doorknobs, uses the same showers,” Rich said. “It was pretty clear, as this thing started evolving, that there is person-to-person transmission. It’s also pretty clear that it can spread easily.”*

Rich has worked for decades in the Rhode Island correctional system, researching infectious disease and providing medical care for HIV positive inmates and inmates with addiction issues at a maximum security facility.

*Many of those incarcerated are older and/or unhealthy, making them more vulnerable to COVID-19 if they become infected. The majority of incarcerated people in the U.S. are between the ages of 31-59, but the number of inmates over the age of 55 increased by a whopping 400% between 1993-2013. *

It can be difficult for correctional facilities to divide inmates for health reasons ― such as quarantines or separating out more vulnerable populations ― rather than the typical system of dividing them based on security classifications, as Dr. Homer Venters, president of Community Oriented Correctional Health Services, explained in The Hill last week. This was “extremely challenging” during the outbreak of H1N1, commonly known as swine flu, he wrote. Swine flu affected prisoners all over the country, including more than 700 prisoners in California alone.

At MDC Brooklyn, inmates and their attorneys have been kept in the dark about plans to combat the coronavirus spread. Rachel said she’s been updating her husband as the situation unfolds, telling him to wash his hands constantly, especially before and after computer use. On Monday morning, Rachel said, her husband was handed a can of disinfectant powder without any explanation.

“They haven’t done anything,” she said. “It’s me telling my husband what to do.”

Rachel said she believes MDC is cleaner than the Metropolitan Correctional Center in Manhattan, located just five miles north of the Brooklyn facility. Her husband, who was transferred out of MCC about a month ago, said the building is crawling with rodents and pests.

“We understand the potential disaster of this virus,” Rachel said. “If it’s a problem at MDC, I can only imagine what the situation in the Manhattan facility will be like. … My husband woke up with roaches on his face there.”

*Inmates at MCC have described horrendous conditions as concerns about COVID-19 have escalated. Some say they haven’t been allowed to shower or do their laundry in weeks and don’t have access to soap or hand sanitizer. *

In a statement Sunday, the Federal Defenders of New York wrote that the group was “extremely concerned about the lack of information and planning” at the MCC and MDC.

“You take a baseline of poor conditions and then you add to it,” said David Patton, executive director and attorney-in-chief for the group, a nonprofit focused on defending impoverished people accused of federal crimes. “It’s all just a recipe for disaster, so when we get no information from [officials] about what their plan is, [it] makes us nervous.”

*Detention centers like MDC and MCC, which largely house alleged criminals awaiting trials, are at greater risk during a potential pandemic like coronavirus given the amount of traffic and frequency of people going in and out of the facility, Patton said.*






At the Metropolitan Detention Center in Brooklyn, inmates fear the spread of coronavirus. Just over a year ago, inmates at the same facility were left without heat despite freezing temperatures.


*“On top of that, you have all sorts of people who are medically compromised,” he said. “There are a number of people with hepatitis, people with a broad spectrum of medical issues that are not dealt with well even in the best of times. And you have older inmates, you have people who are in high-risk categories and who are kept in thoroughly unsanitary conditions.”*

*Rachel worries a coronavirus outbreak in these facilities could result in federal officials restricting visits by family members and legal counsel for inmates.*

“The entire population of federal inmates in New York City needs to be treated with respect when it comes to this virus,” she said.


*Preventing A Viral Prison Breakout *

*The most surefire way to avoid a COVID-19 breakout in a correctional facility is to temporarily release incarcerated people like occurred in Iran, Rich said. *

“If we had some rational discussion on the issue, we would conclude what they concluded in Iran ― which is that there are a lot of people behind bars that don’t need to be,” he said.

But that’s not something likely to happen in the U.S., and advocates say measures should be taken in correctional facilities that could halt the spread of infectious disease.

*Steps called for by the Federal Defenders of New York include comprehensive testing protocols, greater precautionary measures such as “frequent cleaning and ready availability of soap and tissues,” and ensuring that anyone who tests positive for the virus be quarantined not at prisons but at hospitals. *

The group also urges that arrestees be detained only under “extraordinary circumstances” to avoid any new cases from entering prisons or jails.

*In a statement to HuffPost, the Bureau of Prisons denied a shortage of cleaning products, including hand soap, for inmates and staff at MDC and MCC. The bureau said it encourages inmates to wash their hands frequently and plans to discuss the concerns raised by the Federal Defenders of New York.*

“At this point in time, visitation has not been limited or suspended in any BOP facility due to COVID-19,” the statement added.

*Some legal proceedings have already been affected, with federal courthouses delaying trials.   *

A key condition to help prevent or limit a coronavirus breakout in prisons is ensuring mutual respect between incarcerated people and those providing preventative care.

“Correctional settings around the nation are often run with tolerance for abuse and neglect of incarcerated people,” Venters wrote in his op-ed. “The only path to effective management of COVID-19 in these settings is meaningful partnership that starts now, when plans are being designed, not two months from now when cases are being detected.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm wondering about our HBCUs especially those in confirmed states (which is just about all of them now).

*Here Are The Schools Going Online Amid Coronavirus Fears*
*Across the country, colleges and universities are electing to offer classes online rather than in person to avoid spreading the disease.*
A growing number of U.S. colleges and universities are switching to online rather than in-person courses in response to the spread of coronavirus across the United States. As of Monday afternoon, at least a dozen institutions of higher learning have either canceled in-person courses entirely or shifted the majority of their operations online. 





Colleges and universities across the country are closing down their classrooms to avoid spreading coronavirus.


The total number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the U.S. rose to more than 550 Sunday, including 22 deaths, but the true scale remains unknown largely because the Trump administration continues to downplay its impact. 

Regardless, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently issued guidance to colleges and universities on how to cope with campus closures, class cancellations and the transition to courses offered online. Here is a list of the colleges and universities that have elected to go online amid fears about coronavirus. 



*Amherst College*






Daytime view of the the Johnson Chapel standing at the center of College Row on the Amherst College campus.


On March 9, Amherst College in Amherst, Massachusetts, announced it will transition to online courses when spring break ends on March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. Amherst President Biddy Martin said in a statement that classes would be canceled March 12 and March 13 to allow faculty and staff time to develop “alternate modes of delivering courses.”



*Brandman University*






Brandman University’s campus in San Diego. Most of the university’s classes in California and Washington are already online.


On March 6, Brandman University, a private college based in California and Washington, announced the school will suspend the majority of its on-campus courses. About 85% of Brandman’s courses are taken online, according to the university. 

“University leaders developing Brandman’s response to this public health crisis anticipate the switch to entirely online course delivery can be achieved with minimal or no disruptions to students’ academic progress,” the university said in a statement.



*Columbia University *






Columbia University in New York City suspended classes for two days to prepare for online instruction.


Columbia University, based in New York City, suspended class on March 9 and March 10 to prepare the university for a week of exclusively online courses. 

“This suspension of activities will allow us to prepare to shift to remote classes for the remainder of the week,” Columbia President Lee C. Bollinger said in a statement. There have been more than 100 confirmed cases of coronavirus in New York to date and at least 20 confirmed case in New York City specifically. 



*Harvard University*






The Harvard Widener Library on Harvard’s campus in Cambridge, Massachusetts.


On March 10, Harvard University in Cambridge, Massachusetts, announced in an email to students that it will move to remote instruction beginning March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. The university is reportedly also asking students not to return to campus when spring break ends on March 22. 



*Hofstra University*






Hofstra University’s campus on Long Island has canceled in-person classes.


On March 8, Hofstra University, located on Long Island in New York, announced it would cancel in-person classes following a student’s reported symptoms of coronavirus after attending the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) in Maryland. 

The American Conservative Union, which hosts CPAC, announced one of its attendees tested positive for coronavirus. Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) and Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) recently entered self-quarantine after discovering they had interacted with the infected individual at last month’s conference. 



*Middlebury College*


On March 10, Middlebury College in Vermont announced it will dismiss students for spring break on March 13, one week earlier than scheduled. Students returning for the rest of the semester will begin taking courses remotely on March 30. University President Laurie Patton said the school has an obligation to provide quality education and a safe, healthy environment.

Subscribe to The Morning Email.

Wake up to the day's most important news.

“The rapidly developing circumstances of the novel coronavirus now require extraordinary changes to our usual practices to fulfill those obligations,” Patton said.



*Princeton University*






A student walks toward Princeton University’s Nassau Hall. The college plans to begin “virtual instruction” starting March 23.


On March 9, Princeton University in New Jersey announced it will offer its courses exclusively online when students return from spring break on March 23. 

The transition will include “a mandatory, temporary move for all lectures, seminars, and precepts to virtual instruction starting on Monday, March 23,” the university said in a statement. 



*Rice University*






Rice University in Houston is preparing for the possibility of online classes only after an employee contracted the virus.


Rice University in Texas announced on March 8 all of its classes for the week of March 9 will be canceled as the university prepares to possibly offer all of its courses exclusively online. 

One employee at the university was confirmed to have contracted the virus, and Rice has since closed the hall where that employee worked until further notice.



*Seattle University*






Seattle University campus suspended in-person classes on March 9 after several coronavirus cases were confirmed in Washington state.


On March 9, Seattle University in Washington announced it will suspend all in-person classes and offer its courses online from March 9 until March 20. Despite the discovery of several coronavirus infections in Washington, Seattle University said there have been no confirmed cases in their “campus community.”

In a statement, the university said it is taking these steps “out of an abundance of caution and to support public health efforts to slow the spread of COVID-19 in the region, including social distancing.”



*Smith College*


On March 10, Smith College in Northampton, Massachusetts, announced it will offer in-person classes through March 13, but all courses will be delivered through “alternate modes” beginning March 30. Smith College President Kathleen McCartney said the decision to suspend in-person classes was made “to protect and care for the most vulnerable among us — those students, staff and faculty on the CDC’s list of those who are at a higher risk of developing complications from COVID-19.”



*Stanford University*






Stanford University in Palo Alto, California, has suspended in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.


On March 9, Stanford University announced it will suspend all in-person courses for the remainder of the winter semester, effective immediately. In a statement, university Provost Persis Drell said California public health officials recommended encouraging good personal hygiene “but also minimizing close contact among groups of people.”



*University of California, Berkeley*






The University of California, Berkeley, will hold classes remotely. 


Officials from the University of California, Berkeley, told students Monday that they were suspending nearly all in-person classes until after spring break ends later this month. 

“There are no confirmed cases on our campus at this time; however, as local, national, and global public health recommendations shift to include mitigation of transmission, the campus is proactively taking steps that will help to protect the community,” Chancellor Carol Christ wrote in an email to students.

Most classes will be conducted online. Those that require in-person instruction ― arts, physical education or lab sciences ― will continue to meet in person when necessary.



*University of Washington *






The University of Washington’s main campus in Seattle. It also plans to suspend in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.


On March 6, University of Washington announced it will also suspend in-person instruction for the remainder of the semester, effective immediately. 

“These actions are being taken in response to recommendations from public health agencies to avoid bringing large groups of people together in close proximity for events and gatherings,” university officials said in a statement.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*The I.R.S. could extend the tax payment deadline past April 15.*






Steven Mnuchin, the Treasury secretary, on Capitol Hill this month.
The Treasury Department is considering delaying tax payments beyond the April 15 deadline, according to a person familiar with the plans, as taxpayers and the Internal Revenue Service brace for economic disruption from the spread of the coronavirus.

Treasury and White House officials have been discussing the idea of extending the tax deadline over the past week as the administration considers measures to relieve financial pressure on individuals and businesses struggling with fallout from a virus that has closed schools, kept workers at home and disrupted supply chains.

The I.R.S. could extend the tax payment deadline or waive penalties and interest for late payments.

The plan, which was reported earlier by The Wall Street Journal, came as Democrats on the House Ways and Means Committee wrote to Charles Rettig, the I.R.S. commissioner, to ask for an update on the effect of the outbreak on tax filing season and for an evaluation of whether the agency needed to re-evaluate the traditional April 15 deadline.

On Monday, as stock markets plunged, President Trump said the administration would consider economic stimulus options, including a payroll tax cut and other relief. Larry Kudlow, the director of the National Economic Council, said on Tuesday that the administration could use executive authority to help individuals and businesses, noting that “we have leverage on tax deferral.”

Delaying tax day would also ease logistical problems that the I.R.S. could face if more government workers were forced to work remotely. The tax collection agency has service centers across the country that require staff to have face-to-face contact with the general public.


----------



## Peppermynt

Jmartjrmd said:


> View attachment 456453 View attachment 456455 View attachment 456457



This is scary as ****

I heard this morning they've confirmed a case in my area (Loudoun County, VA). Haven't read the details yet but I'm not trying not to leave the house anytime soon.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm wondering about our HBCUs especially those in confirmed states (which is just about all of them now).
> 
> *Here Are The Schools Going Online Amid Coronavirus Fears*
> *Across the country, colleges and universities are electing to offer classes online rather than in person to avoid spreading the disease.*
> A growing number of U.S. colleges and universities are switching to online rather than in-person courses in response to the spread of coronavirus across the United States. As of Monday afternoon, at least a dozen institutions of higher learning have either canceled in-person courses entirely or shifted the majority of their operations online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleges and universities across the country are closing down their classrooms to avoid spreading coronavirus.
> 
> 
> The total number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the U.S. rose to more than 550 Sunday, including 22 deaths, but the true scale remains unknown largely because the Trump administration continues to downplay its impact.
> 
> Regardless, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently issued guidance to colleges and universities on how to cope with campus closures, class cancellations and the transition to courses offered online. Here is a list of the colleges and universities that have elected to go online amid fears about coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> *Amherst College*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime view of the the Johnson Chapel standing at the center of College Row on the Amherst College campus.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Amherst College in Amherst, Massachusetts, announced it will transition to online courses when spring break ends on March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. Amherst President Biddy Martin said in a statement that classes would be canceled March 12 and March 13 to allow faculty and staff time to develop “alternate modes of delivering courses.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandman University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandman University’s campus in San Diego. Most of the university’s classes in California and Washington are already online.
> 
> 
> On March 6, Brandman University, a private college based in California and Washington, announced the school will suspend the majority of its on-campus courses. About 85% of Brandman’s courses are taken online, according to the university.
> 
> “University leaders developing Brandman’s response to this public health crisis anticipate the switch to entirely online course delivery can be achieved with minimal or no disruptions to students’ academic progress,” the university said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Columbia University *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University in New York City suspended classes for two days to prepare for online instruction.
> 
> 
> Columbia University, based in New York City, suspended class on March 9 and March 10 to prepare the university for a week of exclusively online courses.
> 
> “This suspension of activities will allow us to prepare to shift to remote classes for the remainder of the week,” Columbia President Lee C. Bollinger said in a statement. There have been more than 100 confirmed cases of coronavirus in New York to date and at least 20 confirmed case in New York City specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> *Harvard University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Harvard Widener Library on Harvard’s campus in Cambridge, Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> On March 10, Harvard University in Cambridge, Massachusetts, announced in an email to students that it will move to remote instruction beginning March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. The university is reportedly also asking students not to return to campus when spring break ends on March 22.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hofstra University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hofstra University’s campus on Long Island has canceled in-person classes.
> 
> 
> On March 8, Hofstra University, located on Long Island in New York, announced it would cancel in-person classes following a student’s reported symptoms of coronavirus after attending the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) in Maryland.
> 
> The American Conservative Union, which hosts CPAC, announced one of its attendees tested positive for coronavirus. Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) and Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) recently entered self-quarantine after discovering they had interacted with the infected individual at last month’s conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *Middlebury College*
> 
> 
> On March 10, Middlebury College in Vermont announced it will dismiss students for spring break on March 13, one week earlier than scheduled. Students returning for the rest of the semester will begin taking courses remotely on March 30. University President Laurie Patton said the school has an obligation to provide quality education and a safe, healthy environment.
> 
> Subscribe to The Morning Email.
> 
> Wake up to the day's most important news.
> 
> “The rapidly developing circumstances of the novel coronavirus now require extraordinary changes to our usual practices to fulfill those obligations,” Patton said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Princeton University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A student walks toward Princeton University’s Nassau Hall. The college plans to begin “virtual instruction” starting March 23.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Princeton University in New Jersey announced it will offer its courses exclusively online when students return from spring break on March 23.
> 
> The transition will include “a mandatory, temporary move for all lectures, seminars, and precepts to virtual instruction starting on Monday, March 23,” the university said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rice University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rice University in Houston is preparing for the possibility of online classes only after an employee contracted the virus.
> 
> 
> Rice University in Texas announced on March 8 all of its classes for the week of March 9 will be canceled as the university prepares to possibly offer all of its courses exclusively online.
> 
> One employee at the university was confirmed to have contracted the virus, and Rice has since closed the hall where that employee worked until further notice.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle University campus suspended in-person classes on March 9 after several coronavirus cases were confirmed in Washington state.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Seattle University in Washington announced it will suspend all in-person classes and offer its courses online from March 9 until March 20. Despite the discovery of several coronavirus infections in Washington, Seattle University said there have been no confirmed cases in their “campus community.”
> 
> In a statement, the university said it is taking these steps “out of an abundance of caution and to support public health efforts to slow the spread of COVID-19 in the region, including social distancing.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Smith College*
> 
> 
> On March 10, Smith College in Northampton, Massachusetts, announced it will offer in-person classes through March 13, but all courses will be delivered through “alternate modes” beginning March 30. Smith College President Kathleen McCartney said the decision to suspend in-person classes was made “to protect and care for the most vulnerable among us — those students, staff and faculty on the CDC’s list of those who are at a higher risk of developing complications from COVID-19.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Stanford University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford University in Palo Alto, California, has suspended in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Stanford University announced it will suspend all in-person courses for the remainder of the winter semester, effective immediately. In a statement, university Provost Persis Drell said California public health officials recommended encouraging good personal hygiene “but also minimizing close contact among groups of people.”
> 
> 
> 
> *University of California, Berkeley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of California, Berkeley, will hold classes remotely.
> 
> 
> Officials from the University of California, Berkeley, told students Monday that they were suspending nearly all in-person classes until after spring break ends later this month.
> 
> “There are no confirmed cases on our campus at this time; however, as local, national, and global public health recommendations shift to include mitigation of transmission, the campus is proactively taking steps that will help to protect the community,” Chancellor Carol Christ wrote in an email to students.
> 
> Most classes will be conducted online. Those that require in-person instruction ― arts, physical education or lab sciences ― will continue to meet in person when necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> *University of Washington *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Washington’s main campus in Seattle. It also plans to suspend in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.
> 
> 
> On March 6, University of Washington announced it will also suspend in-person instruction for the remainder of the semester, effective immediately.
> 
> “These actions are being taken in response to recommendations from public health agencies to avoid bringing large groups of people together in close proximity for events and gatherings,” university officials said in a statement.


Add Cornell to this list. They are going to online learning.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Ganjababy said:


> Me looking for toilet paper yesterday. [/QUOTE



You know whats funny though? Most black folks I know stay stocked up on soap, soap powder toilet paper and bleach.   This isn't to say we all didn't get a few extra things at the warning but that's something I normally see in family member cabinets in bulk. My mom was talking about how she went to the store this past week  and wasn't nothing there and I was like "so you don't already have a year's worth stored up?" and she just started laughing like "you know me!"


----------



## vevster

Lylddlebit said:


> I normally see in family member cabinets in bulk.


I live alone and buy tp in those huge packages.  Paper towels too....

The smell of lysol is all over our office.  Everyone is opening doors with paper towels / elbows etc and sanitizing everything.


----------



## awhyley

Is this life?

*Coronavirus Conference Gets Canceled Because of Coronavirus*

So much for keeping business rolling during the coronavirus pandemic.

The Council on Foreign Relations has canceled a roundtable called “Doing Business Under Coronavirus” scheduled for Friday in New York due to the spread of the infection itself. CFR has also canceled other in-person conferences that were scheduled from March 11 to April 3, including roundtables in New York and Washington and national events around the U.S.

The CFR’s confabs are joining a long list of canceled or postponed gatherings, including the annual New York auto show. The Greater New York Automobile Dealers Association said Tuesday that the car show will be rescheduled to late August.

Events in metro New York are coming under close scrutiny due to an increase in cases in the city and, in particular, an outbreak in the suburb of New Rochelle. The National Guard will be sent to the town to help close public gathering spaces in an effort to slow the spread of the outbreak, Governor Andrew Cuomo said at a press conference.



Across the U.S., the spread of the novel virus has so far scuttled more than 50 major corporate events with an estimated attendance of almost 1 million people, according to data collected by Bloomberg News.

Link: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nference-gets-canceled-because-of-coronavirus


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> Candy is everywhere already. Nothing lowers your immunity like sugar.


You know I KNOW this, but Cadbury Crispy Chocolate eggs are my fav candy in the whole wide WORLD!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## SoniT

That's scary. People need to take this thing seriously.


----------



## rayne

discodumpling said:


> A moment of levity ladies..
> My Black coworkers and I have been playfully saying we cant get the 'rona cause #melanin. Well dwights are bigly mad at our joke! ROTFLMBAO!! I think its hilarious because this far it's been ASIANS & CAUCASIANS seemingly baring the brunt of this new virus.
> This chick told them her y/t Jewish doc told her Black folks have a higher immunity...I wish yall could have seen all the Jewish faces fall at the lunch table!
> I have another theory too...*they just nastier than us*! Ever been bopped on the head cause you didnt cover your mouth when sneezing or coughing? Ever been sent back into the bathroom after you got out cause your Mama just knew you didnt wash your hands? Yeah we've got checks and balances and they been out here all willy nilly and nasty they whole time.



Yes!! My co-workers have been joking about not touching your face or shaking hands but even with everything going on they're still not washing their hands or covering their mouths/noses!! Like wth is it going to take for you to start practicing basic hygiene??


----------



## vevster

rayne said:


> Yes!! My co-workers have been joking about not touching your face or shaking hands but even with everything going on they're still not washing their hands or covering their mouths/noses!! Like wth is it going to take for you to start practicing basic hygiene??


Really? I guess if your aren't brought up to be clean....


----------



## awhyley

It doesn't look good for our German friends . . . 

*Angela Merkel warns 70 percent of Germany could get coronavirus*

German Chancellor Angela Merkel issued a stark warning Wednesday, citing expert estimates that up to 60 to 70 percent of the population could be infected by the coronavirus.

Speaking at a news conference in Berlin alongside Jens Spahn, German's health minister, Merkel said there was no known cure and the focus would be on slowing the spread of the virus.

“When the virus is out there, the population has no immunity and no therapy exists, then 60 to 70 percent of the population will be infected,” she said. The population of Germany is about 58 million people.

“The process has to be focused on not overburdening the health system by slowing the virus’ spread … It’s about winning time,” she added, according to Reuters.

As of Wednesday, Germany had almost 1,300 cases of the virus, according to the Robert Koch Institute for disease control, and three deaths.

Comparatively, Italy has been the worst-hit European nation, with more than 10,000 cases and 631 deaths, according to the Civil Protection Agency.

David Jacobson, a professor of global business strategy at SMU's Cox School of Business and a visiting professor at Tsinghua University in Beijing, told Fox News earlier this month that Germany had "taken this disease seriously since December."

They are committed to transparency, testing and have devoted a huge amount of resources to track sources of what appears to be community spread so that the root cause of each chain can be found and those connected in any way can be warned, isolated, tested, etc.," he said. "On March 3, the Italian government was still deciding if this was an Asian problem or something different. When an Italian senator wore a face mask to the senate chambers, he was ridiculed."

Nonetheless, Merkel had yet to address the situation publicly and had been criticized in the media for her failure of leadership.

“No appearances, no speech, no leadership in the crisis,” the German daily Bild wrote.

Both Merkel and Spahn, who is leading his country's response to the virus, have ruled out sealing Germany's borders to prevent the virus spreading, rejecting calls to follow neighbor Austria's lead.

"This is a test for our solidarity, our common sense and care for each other. And I hope we pass the test," Merkel said during the press conference.

But the chancellor also said she would not rule out suspending a so-called "black zero" budget – keeping the books balance – to help fight the virus.

Germany’s federal system of government has come under the spotlight as the response to the virus comes to the forefront. Under the system, power is devolved to the 16 states and regional authorities to decide whether to take up Spahn’s advice to cancel events with over 1,000 participants.

Earlier Wednesday, Spahn said it was “astonishing” that no decision was taken to call off a soccer match between Union Berlin and Bayern Munich scheduled in Berlin on Saturday. There has since been an announcement that the game would take place behind closed doors.

Link: https://www.msn.com/en-xl/europe/eu...virus/ar-BB112TUB?li=BBJDXDP&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## cocosweet

Ganjababy said:


> Me looking for toilet paper yesterday.


I believe it. They had to put limits on TP, alcohol, and wipes at Costco to give everyone a chance of getting some.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

vevster said:


> I live alone and buy tp in those huge packages.  Paper towels too....
> 
> The smell of lysol is all over our office.  Everyone is opening doors with paper towels / elbows etc and sanitizing everything.



I buy facial tissues at Costco- the towel paper and toilet paper are too heavy to carry on the train. I do buy the gigantic packs of towel paper and toilet paper nearer to home and I  live alone as well.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm wondering about our HBCUs especially those in confirmed states (which is just about all of them now).
> 
> *Here Are The Schools Going Online Amid Coronavirus Fears*
> *Across the country, colleges and universities are electing to offer classes online rather than in person to avoid spreading the disease.*
> A growing number of U.S. colleges and universities are switching to online rather than in-person courses in response to the spread of coronavirus across the United States. As of Monday afternoon, at least a dozen institutions of higher learning have either canceled in-person courses entirely or shifted the majority of their operations online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleges and universities across the country are closing down their classrooms to avoid spreading coronavirus.
> 
> 
> The total number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the U.S. rose to more than 550 Sunday, including 22 deaths, but the true scale remains unknown largely because the Trump administration continues to downplay its impact.
> 
> Regardless, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently issued guidance to colleges and universities on how to cope with campus closures, class cancellations and the transition to courses offered online. Here is a list of the colleges and universities that have elected to go online amid fears about coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> *Amherst College*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime view of the the Johnson Chapel standing at the center of College Row on the Amherst College campus.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Amherst College in Amherst, Massachusetts, announced it will transition to online courses when spring break ends on March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. Amherst President Biddy Martin said in a statement that classes would be canceled March 12 and March 13 to allow faculty and staff time to develop “alternate modes of delivering courses.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandman University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandman University’s campus in San Diego. Most of the university’s classes in California and Washington are already online.
> 
> 
> On March 6, Brandman University, a private college based in California and Washington, announced the school will suspend the majority of its on-campus courses. About 85% of Brandman’s courses are taken online, according to the university.
> 
> “University leaders developing Brandman’s response to this public health crisis anticipate the switch to entirely online course delivery can be achieved with minimal or no disruptions to students’ academic progress,” the university said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Columbia University *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University in New York City suspended classes for two days to prepare for online instruction.
> 
> 
> Columbia University, based in New York City, suspended class on March 9 and March 10 to prepare the university for a week of exclusively online courses.
> 
> “This suspension of activities will allow us to prepare to shift to remote classes for the remainder of the week,” Columbia President Lee C. Bollinger said in a statement. There have been more than 100 confirmed cases of coronavirus in New York to date and at least 20 confirmed case in New York City specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> *Harvard University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Harvard Widener Library on Harvard’s campus in Cambridge, Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> On March 10, Harvard University in Cambridge, Massachusetts, announced in an email to students that it will move to remote instruction beginning March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. The university is reportedly also asking students not to return to campus when spring break ends on March 22.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hofstra University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hofstra University’s campus on Long Island has canceled in-person classes.
> 
> 
> On March 8, Hofstra University, located on Long Island in New York, announced it would cancel in-person classes following a student’s reported symptoms of coronavirus after attending the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) in Maryland.
> 
> The American Conservative Union, which hosts CPAC, announced one of its attendees tested positive for coronavirus. Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) and Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) recently entered self-quarantine after discovering they had interacted with the infected individual at last month’s conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *Middlebury College*
> 
> 
> On March 10, Middlebury College in Vermont announced it will dismiss students for spring break on March 13, one week earlier than scheduled. Students returning for the rest of the semester will begin taking courses remotely on March 30. University President Laurie Patton said the school has an obligation to provide quality education and a safe, healthy environment.
> 
> Subscribe to The Morning Email.
> 
> Wake up to the day's most important news.
> 
> “The rapidly developing circumstances of the novel coronavirus now require extraordinary changes to our usual practices to fulfill those obligations,” Patton said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Princeton University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A student walks toward Princeton University’s Nassau Hall. The college plans to begin “virtual instruction” starting March 23.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Princeton University in New Jersey announced it will offer its courses exclusively online when students return from spring break on March 23.
> 
> The transition will include “a mandatory, temporary move for all lectures, seminars, and precepts to virtual instruction starting on Monday, March 23,” the university said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rice University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rice University in Houston is preparing for the possibility of online classes only after an employee contracted the virus.
> 
> 
> Rice University in Texas announced on March 8 all of its classes for the week of March 9 will be canceled as the university prepares to possibly offer all of its courses exclusively online.
> 
> One employee at the university was confirmed to have contracted the virus, and Rice has since closed the hall where that employee worked until further notice.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle University campus suspended in-person classes on March 9 after several coronavirus cases were confirmed in Washington state.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Seattle University in Washington announced it will suspend all in-person classes and offer its courses online from March 9 until March 20. Despite the discovery of several coronavirus infections in Washington, Seattle University said there have been no confirmed cases in their “campus community.”
> 
> In a statement, the university said it is taking these steps “out of an abundance of caution and to support public health efforts to slow the spread of COVID-19 in the region, including social distancing.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Smith College*
> 
> 
> On March 10, Smith College in Northampton, Massachusetts, announced it will offer in-person classes through March 13, but all courses will be delivered through “alternate modes” beginning March 30. Smith College President Kathleen McCartney said the decision to suspend in-person classes was made “to protect and care for the most vulnerable among us — those students, staff and faculty on the CDC’s list of those who are at a higher risk of developing complications from COVID-19.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Stanford University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford University in Palo Alto, California, has suspended in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Stanford University announced it will suspend all in-person courses for the remainder of the winter semester, effective immediately. In a statement, university Provost Persis Drell said California public health officials recommended encouraging good personal hygiene “but also minimizing close contact among groups of people.”
> 
> 
> 
> *University of California, Berkeley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of California, Berkeley, will hold classes remotely.
> 
> 
> Officials from the University of California, Berkeley, told students Monday that they were suspending nearly all in-person classes until after spring break ends later this month.
> 
> “There are no confirmed cases on our campus at this time; however, as local, national, and global public health recommendations shift to include mitigation of transmission, the campus is proactively taking steps that will help to protect the community,” Chancellor Carol Christ wrote in an email to students.
> 
> Most classes will be conducted online. Those that require in-person instruction ― arts, physical education or lab sciences ― will continue to meet in person when necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> *University of Washington *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Washington’s main campus in Seattle. It also plans to suspend in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.
> 
> 
> On March 6, University of Washington announced it will also suspend in-person instruction for the remainder of the semester, effective immediately.
> 
> “These actions are being taken in response to recommendations from public health agencies to avoid bringing large groups of people together in close proximity for events and gatherings,” university officials said in a statement.




Add Adelphi University and Pace University (both in NYC) to the list. My sister teaches at both and will spend her spring break learning how to do online teaching/remote access. She teaches psychology and statistics so while some of her classes might easily lend themselves to being taught on line, you can't really run labs that way. And what happens to the hard sciences like chemistry and biology when you don't have access to the labs to do your work?


----------



## Kanky

My (yt) friends are trying to get me to join them on a cruise in the fall. I am assuming that they will all be dead by then because they are not taking this seriously at all beyond avoiding Asian folks.


----------



## gn1g

I have a huge amount of TP, but am really not worried about it because you can use a towel or news paper or what eer 3 rd world countries use IF NECESSARY.

anyway please pray for the cure to come quicker than quick.

did yall see naomi cambell 
https://theblast.com/c/naomi-campbe...airport-amid-coronavirus-fears-pics-instagram 

I am not mad at her


----------



## meka72

Kanky said:


> My (yt) friends are trying to get me to join them on a cruise in the fall. I am assuming that they will all be dead by then because they are not taking this seriously at all beyond avoiding Asian folks.


You are hilarious


----------



## rayne

rayne said:


> Has anything been said about Cincinnati? There's a big training event in April at Univ of Cincinnati that my boss wanted me to attend but I'm unable to make it. However, I think my boss along with a few big wigs will be there.



Well, this training event just got cancelled. And so have all the classes at Uinv of Cincinnati as well as Michigan State Univ. 

I'm still not caught up yet so sorry if that has been posted already.


----------



## vevster

Pet Protocol


----------



## discodumpling

Hmmmmm so not one HBCU feels the need to shut down? Curiouser & curiouser

Anyway my Chinese coworker is looking for sympathy or empathy whichever but I ain't got none to give!! Shes talmbout bout the idiots spraying obvious Asians with FEBREEZE & LYSOL. They gone be aiite...they dont need me to raise my pressure but this.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Lylddlebit said:


> Yeah I would hate to be in dorms right now especially with a meal plan  where you have to go to the cafeteria to eat or common kitchen/bathroom with roommates who may not live like you hygienically.   I like the online classes for a while idea.


A doctor on the ground in Wuhan said that people there had to eat with masks on at their own dinner table. One patient was exposed at work then apparently, just eating dinner with his family at the table, they infected the rest through normal dinner talk. They as hospital employees are directed to eat their lunch separately and away from each other, never in the cafeteria, and if so, at least 10 feet apart.... It got sooo bad.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

An older couple that was on the cruise and caught it are alive and well.

https://www.10tv.com/article/after-...couple-got-it-cruise-returns-atlanta-2020-mar


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

discodumpling said:


> Hmmmmm so not one HBCU feels the need to shut down? Curiouser & curiouser
> 
> Anyway my Chinese coworker is looking for sympathy or empathy whichever but I ain't got none to give!! Shes talmbout bout the idiots spraying obvious Asians with FEBREEZE & LYSOL. They gone be aiite...they dont need me to raise my pressure but this.


FAMU is considering telework and online course options now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

discodumpling said:


> A moment of levity ladies..
> My Black coworkers and I have been playfully saying we cant get the 'rona cause #melanin. Well dwights are bigly mad at our joke! ROTFLMBAO!! I think its hilarious because this far it's been ASIANS & CAUCASIANS seemingly baring the brunt of this new virus.
> This chick told them her y/t Jewish doc told her Black folks have a higher immunity...I wish yall could have seen all the Jewish faces fall at the lunch table!
> I have another theory too...*they just nastier than us!* Ever been bopped on the head cause you didnt cover your mouth when sneezing or coughing? Ever been sent back into the bathroom after you got out cause your Mama just knew you didnt wash your hands? Yeah we've got checks and balances and they been out here all willy nilly and nasty they whole time.


Adriene Balon (LIVE, ON TV) had the nerve to say she don't wash her hands after using the restroom in HER HOME. If that's not a home habit--you better believe she don't wash her hands OR FORGETS OFTEN in public.

They always take up your personal space. Look how Biden used to crowd Obama and look how President Cheeto always crowding other folk.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> Yep, State of Emergency has been declared.
> 
> 
> Pence says that Disney World is safe though.
> Link: https://www.clickorlando.com/busine...arks-keep-eye-on-virus-as-spring-break-nears/


Yeah--5 initially and now 8 legislators were rolled into our local hospital. Waiting on test results. any are not from here but south Florida, and several DID attend CPAC.
SickofEM.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> I do think this is purposely being downplayed by trump and the Gov. But I do think people are overreacting and stockpiling and making food and supplies scarce when we havent even been hit hard with the virus. What's going to happen when we are really hit hard? We cant even get vit c online so what are people going to do when we do get the virus. That is when we are going to see people die.


Truthfully,
A positive test in a younger healthy person may not = Death.

The problem is the spread....If you were to test positive, you'd recover with meds at home. Or no meds. Honestly.

The problem with you testing positive is WHO did you spread it to...how long have you had it...and hopefully you didn't spread it to your granny or someone vulnerable---did you visit a nursing home? A friend who was in the hospital who had a baby? Did you have a celebration at a restaraunt. Bc that's who's suffering. So you do have the idea of it not being a horrible thing to have if you're healthy, but you don't want it spread to someone vulnerable enough not to recover. 

"Getting hit hard" looks and feels like a total city shut down, stores closing, and it being hard to get goods for weeks, and not being able to get mobile for weeks...This is whats going on in Wuhan.... Food delivery will look different if not a new job career because that's the only way to get Food in situations like that.... We WILL have some economic issues. In Public Health, we are trained to think like this. Floridians are HORRIBLE because we are always storm-ready and can mobilize into hibernation-like status within a few days. In Wuhan, they literally tackle you if you don't have on a mask, and will yell it over a loudspeaker. They will provide you with one, and if you refuse, arrest you. 
And the number of new cases are slowing down there.

Getting hit hard means that hospitals are now out of beds, (which is why Wuhan threw together a 1000-bed hospital in 1 week), and mothers can deliver in ORs vs L&D rooms. People with Heart Attacks or needing acute care will have to be sent elsewhere....So the prevention of spread is trying to keep the hospitals from being overwhelmed. In Lombardy, Italy, the RICH part of Italy, the hospitals are overwhelmed, doctors are deciding who to save and who to "let go." its bad, but being in Public Health, we are made aware. The stockpiling is annoying, but can be done better.
Panic is kneejerk but I recommend everyone gather a little here and there. AND see what you can do without.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

World Health Org is now saying this is a pandemic!


----------



## qchelle

Jmartjrmd said:


> I scrolled through so sorry if posted...saw this from a doctor in Italy...View attachment 456445View attachment 456447 View attachment 456449 View attachment 456451



This is my fear. The overwhelming of the healthcare system once more people need hospital care. Even if someone needs a simple hospital intervention, there may be no space. Their symptoms worsen due to lack of the simple intervention. More, unnecessary deaths.

Or, if all the hospital beds/care is going to 90%+ covid19 cases, very limited resources for other, life threatening issues. Even non-life threatening ones that require simple intervention, but all the local hospitals turn you away. More deaths.

Honestly, I'm thinking it may be better to contract the virus now, before, inevitablely, more immunocomprimsed people start to test positive for it. So at least, if you do require hospitalization, there are resources available to you right now.

This is a very real possibility if a vaccine isn't made soon. Or it doesn't magically disappear.


----------



## qchelle

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Truthfully,
> A positive test in a younger healthy person may not = Death.
> 
> The problem is the spread....If you were to test positive, you'd recover with meds at home. Or no meds. Honestly.
> 
> The problem with you testing positive is WHO did you spread it to...how long have you had it...and hopefully you didn't spread it to your granny or someone vulnerable---did you visit a nursing home? A friend who was in the hospital who had a baby? Did you have a celebration at a restaraunt. Bc that's who's suffering. So you do have the idea of it not being a horrible thing to have if you're healthy, but you don't want it spread to someone vulnerable enough not to recover.
> 
> "Getting hit hard" looks and feels like a total city shut down, stores closing, and it being hard to get goods for weeks, and not being able to get mobile for weeks...This is whats going on in Wuhan.... Food delivery will look different if not a new job career because that's the only way to get Food in situations like that.... We WILL have some economic issues. In Public Health, we are trained to think like this. Floridians are HORRIBLE because we are always storm-ready and can mobilize into hibernation-like status within a few days. In Wuhan, they literally tackle you if you don't have on a mask, and will yell it over a loudspeaker. They will provide you with one, and if you refuse, arrest you.
> And the number of new cases are slowing down there.
> 
> Getting hit hard means that hospitals are now out of beds, (which is why Wuhan threw together a 1000-bed hospital in 1 week), and mothers can deliver in ORs vs L&D rooms. People with Heart Attacks or needing acute care will have to be sent elsewhere....So the prevention of spread is trying to keep the hospitals from being overwhelmed. In Lombardy, Italy, the RICH part of Italy, the hospitals are overwhelmed, doctors are deciding who to save and who to "let go." its bad, but being in Public Health, we are made aware. The stockpiling is annoying, but can be done better.
> Panic is kneejerk but I recommend everyone gather a little here and there. AND see what you can do without.



You beat me to it. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## shelli4018

My mom began self isolating last week. I’m planning for my kids to study from home next week. Waiting for the federal government to advise us would be foolish. I’m with Dr. Fauci....now is the time to begin social distancing.


----------



## SoniT

My cousin is hosting a baby shower on 3/22 and is trying to get an idea from the guests if they should postpone. People are going to be coming to DC from other areas such as NY and NJ. Some of the guests will be older with underlying conditions. I'm a germaphobe so if I do go I'll keep my distance from people and wash my hands. I might show up with gloves and a mask.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

VinaytheMrs said:


> World Health Org is now saying this is a pandemic!



They late. It's been a pandemic. But timing is everything I guess.


----------



## Dellas

Too soon

1






#2
















7





#20





30






reddit.comReport

https://www.boredpanda.com/coronavirus-people-travel-jokes/


----------



## cocosweet

A former coworker of dh's moved to Italy just in time for this. 

My girl scout troop is traveling to the founder's house in Savannah next week. We gone be wiping down everything in sight on the train.


----------



## Lute

SoniT said:


> My cousin is hosting a baby shower on 3/22 and is trying to get an idea from the guests if they should postpone. People are going to be coming to DC from other areas such as NY and NJ. Some of the guests will be older with underlying conditions. I'm a germaphobe so if I do go I'll keep my distance from people and wash my hands. I might show up with gloves and a mask.



I would post pone it. It's better to be safe than sorry. If something pops off the blame will be on her.


----------



## SoniT

Lute said:


> I would post pone it. It's better to be safe than sorry. If something pops off the blame will be on her.


Yeah. Hopefully they will postpone it. My aunt said she's staying home because she's elderly and has underlying medical problems.


----------



## rayne

I've been overhearing various conversations at work and most of them aren't taking it seriously. On the flip side I've been texting friends and one who is a nurse said that she's very nervous and she's not the type to get nervous easy.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Truthfully,
> A positive test in a younger healthy person may not = Death.
> 
> The problem is the spread....If you were to test positive, you'd recover with meds at home. Or no meds. Honestly.
> 
> The problem with you testing positive is WHO did you spread it to...how long have you had it...and hopefully you didn't spread it to your granny or someone vulnerable---did you visit a nursing home? A friend who was in the hospital who had a baby? Did you have a celebration at a restaraunt. Bc that's who's suffering. So you do have the idea of it not being a horrible thing to have if you're healthy, but you don't want it spread to someone vulnerable enough not to recover.
> 
> "Getting hit hard" looks and feels like a total city shut down, stores closing, and it being hard to get goods for weeks, and not being able to get mobile for weeks...This is whats going on in Wuhan.... Food delivery will look different if not a new job career because that's the only way to get Food in situations like that.... We WILL have some economic issues. In Public Health, we are trained to think like this. Floridians are HORRIBLE because we are always storm-ready and can mobilize into hibernation-like status within a few days. In Wuhan, they literally tackle you if you don't have on a mask, and will yell it over a loudspeaker. They will provide you with one, and if you refuse, arrest you.
> And the number of new cases are slowing down there.
> 
> Getting hit hard means that hospitals are now out of beds, (which is why Wuhan threw together a 1000-bed hospital in 1 week), and mothers can deliver in ORs vs L&D rooms. People with Heart Attacks or needing acute care will have to be sent elsewhere....So the prevention of spread is trying to keep the hospitals from being overwhelmed. In Lombardy, Italy, the RICH part of Italy, the hospitals are overwhelmed, doctors are deciding who to save and who to "let go." its bad, but being in Public Health, we are made aware. The stockpiling is annoying, but can be done better.
> Panic is kneejerk but I recommend everyone gather a little here and there. AND see what you can do without.



The minute people are told not to do something is when they want to do it. I remember during one of the really bad snow storms NYC had, the local government told people to stay at home and off the roads. What did people do- come into Manhattan for an event and complained when they got stuck on a train. Cried to a reporter that they were stuck in a traffic jam and didn't have their medicine with them. Even before Super Storm Sandy, Gov. Cuomo told people to either evacuate before hand or prepare to shelter in place. After the storm, I spent days watching people whine on tv that no one was helping them (uh yeah people, learn to heed warnings).


I think that making preparations now while there is a window of opportunity is a wise choice. Each person/family might be on their own for a while without too much government aid. Get your food stuffs together. If anyone in your household has medical issues, make sure that they have a good supply of their medicines and that you have some minor knowledge about their health care- the hospitals might be over run with virus victims. Make sure that your children and pets have had their shots and know what to do in case of emergencies. Medical care might not be readily available. Have a plan of action in place before you have to use it.


It’s getting serious out there but now is not the time to panic. There are steps that can be taken to lessen the likelihood of catching this illness. As the Girl Scouts motto says- Be Prepared.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> The minute people are told not to do something is when they want to do it. I remember during one of the really bad snow storms NYC had, the local government told people to stay at home and off the roads. What did people do- come into Manhattan for an event and complained when they got stuck on a train. Cried to a reporter that they were stuck in a traffic jam and didn't have their medicine with them. Even before Super Storm Sandy, Gov. Cuomo told people to either evacuate before hand or prepare to shelter in place. After the storm, I spent days watching people whine on tv that no one was helping them (uh yeah people, learn to heed warnings).
> 
> 
> I think that making preparations now while there is a window of opportunity is a wise choice. Each person/family might be on their own for a while without too much government aid. Get your food stuffs together. If anyone in your household has medical issues, make sure that they have a good supply of their medicines and that you have some minor knowledge about their health care- the hospitals might be over run with virus victims. Make sure that your children and pets have had their shots and know what to do in case of emergencies. Medical care might not be readily available. Have a plan of action in place before you have to use it.
> 
> 
> It’s getting serious out there but now is not the time to panic. There are steps that can be taken to lessen the likelihood of catching this illness. As the Girl Scouts motto says- Be Prepared.


Thank you!
The warnings are for a reason. 
During really bad storms...Tropical Depressions, etc, its routine to tell people to come off the street, put in curfews, and stay/shelter at home...or evacuate. It never fails that people (especially in low lying areas in my state of FL) just ignore recommendations, or even mandatory evacs. I try to remind them when we are ramping up---you WILL NOT BE RESCUED during the worst of the storm. The Governor and Emergency Manager mandates EMS, Fire, Law Enforcement be pulled....they coming off the street because winds over a certain MPH is dangerous for them. Same for when parents whine about schools closing in certain categories of just "bad storms" and I tell them--so you want school buses riding in these 35-40 MPH winds? Your kid can be killed. Like really.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Florida State University told the students to stay away for 2 weeks after Spring Break. They trying to quarantine those kids. But its official--all classes are online starting 3/23.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Florida State University told the students to stay away for 2 weeks after Spring Break. They trying to quarantine those kids. But its official--all classes are online starting 3/23.


FAMU and Univ. of FL as well.


----------



## dancinstallion

I am really in the twilight zone. This is unbelievable.


----------



## Kalia1

My soon to be 94 year old Grandmother lives in New Rochelle, NY and although she’s not in the “containment zone” I told her to stay in the house. I was in NY on Monday to attend a cousins funeral yet that’s the last group event I’ll be attending until they get this Coronavirus under control.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

One of my friends asked me “why would they want pictures of your documents though?”

I told her that FEMA would want documents to verify your household size, income, health insurance, etc. in the situation where they will have to provide food and medication to neighborhoods places under quarantine or people are placed in quarantine camps run by the government.

I wasn’t believed.

Now New Rochelle is under “containment” and has the National Guard there to deliver food.  While Washington state is building quarantine camps or “sites” in far remote areas of the state that will be fenced in.

A lot of people under 60 aren’t too concerned but aren’t thinking of putting their mothers, fathers, grandparents, aunts/uncles, coworkers at risk.  It’s just all so selfish!

Also, those at higher risk include diabetics, smokers and vapers, and the obese and overweight. That minus well be 90% of the Black community.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

washyohandslildirty said:


> I was telling my friends and family to stock up WEEKS ago and warned that schools may be closing.  Then I was driving in NW DC and saw this at a bus stop:
> 
> View attachment 456465 View attachment 456467
> 
> 
> I went to the website advertised and it is a Department of Homeland Security site telling you to have more than 2 weeks of food and water in a pandemic.
> 
> I jumped out of my car, took this picture, and sent it to friends and family like
> “WHY WOULD FEMA HAVE A BUSSTOP ADVERTISEMENT TELLING YOU TO TAKE PICTURES OF IMPORTANT DOCUMENTS IF THEY DIDNT ANTICIPATE A NATIONAL EMERGENCY COMING?!?”
> 
> That picture was taken on March 3rd.
> They all that I was crazy.
> I quietly prepped and now they all are realizing something is happening...smh.


We preach this in Public Health in Florida every April/May before Hurricane season starts in June. I've gone 3 years back to back 2016,2017, 2018 without power for about a week. We pros. We even practice these PODS (point of dispension set-ups) every year....we look so funny. But its basically a drive through vaccination or medication dispensary practice we do in case we have an outbreak of something. People can drive through in their cars, we get them triaged, and depending on the situation they get certain versions of the vaccine or medication...like for a child or adult....We have a place for FEMA to drop the meds in case our Stockpile runs low. We have a whole schematic and written plans and path on the time it takes to get meds from our local stockpile and how long it takes to get a helicopter in from the regional secret stockpile (I cant share where it is) of meds. People who are hard core public health folk have goods for months. We stay ready. I'm a retired couponer as of last summer so I'm good for another 6 months on stuff. However I do need bleach so I'll be grabbing some in the morning. It will stretch way longer than Lysol/Clorox wipes. We cray. But no one is laughing at us now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

washyohandslildirty said:


> One of my friends asked me “why would they want pictures of your documents though?”
> 
> I told her that FEMA would want documents to verify your household size, income, health insurance, etc. in the situation where they will have to provide food and medication to neighborhoods places under quarantine or people are placed in quarantine camps run by the government.
> 
> I wasn’t believed.
> 
> Now New Rochelle is under “containment” and has the National Guard there to deliver food.  While Washington state is building quarantine camps or “sites” in far remote areas of the state that will be fenced in.
> 
> A lot of people under 60 aren’t too concerned but aren’t thinking of putting their mothers, fathers, grandparents, aunts/uncles, coworkers at risk.  It’s just all so selfish!
> 
> Also, those at higher risk include diabetics, smokers and vapers, and the obese and overweight. That minus well be 90% of the Black community.


Oh heck yeah. Pics of Documents help. My last post said my area was it by hurricanes back to back from 2016-2018. Three of my neighbors on my street FINALLY got their house rebuilt by FEMA from the 2018 storm, and the other one's house was basically totaled out, the land cleared and a new house built in its place. Brand new. FEMA Does what its supposed to when you have your ish together. He finally moved that old Bronco in right before Christmas.


----------



## rayne

Ummmm ...

https://hellobeautiful.com/3083756/...2020-03-11&utm_term=HB M-F Daily (Smart List)

*Bundles Bind: Is Coronavirus Causing A Weave Import Shortage From China?*
*While vendors may be unable to fill orders, the CDC says it's unlikely that packaged products can carry the virus to others.*

*From China to Italy to the United States, the coronavirus is affections millions around the globe, with more than 115,000 infected and an estimated 3,000 dead worldwide.*

* *
*

*
*It’s also impacting our economy, closing down festivals such as SXSW, canceling flights, postponing Coachella and even causing college students to stay home in their dorms and finish their semesters online. Now, the virus has its sights on the billion-dollar hair industry.*

*Recently reporters from WUSA9 talked to several D.C. and Maryland stylists and business owners who claim that it’s been difficult to have their bulk order demands met by vendors importing hair from China. One Black woman, Shannel Wallace, who runs District Cheveux, stressed that it’s become “harder” to get the hair she needs to meet her clients’ needs. She’s been waiting since January.*

*“I just never imagined coronavirus would affect me, being in the states,” she said. “Not directly as far as being sick, but my business.”*




*Another, Stephanie Nolan, owner of  XOXO Virgin Hair, is experiencing similar obstacles, but due to labor issues.*

*“Due to the coronavirus, and the measures taken to cut down on the virus in China, people aren’t allowed to go to, or really return to, work,” she said.*







*There have also been some questions about whether or not the hair from China is safe with Wallace telling WUS9 that her clients are afraid.”When they get their hair, [they question] is it going to be contaminated?” she said.*

*When you think about it, it’s a warranted question. Right now, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have stated that it’s unlikely that the hair is can carry the virus.*

*“There is likely very low risk of spread from products or packaging that are shipped over a period of days or weeks at ambient temperatures,” the CDC says on its website, adding, “Coronaviruses are generally thought to be spread most often by respiratory droplets.”*

*As The Root’s Maiysha Kai pointed out, that while some may look at this development as shallow and frivolous given how serious coronavirus is, “it’s worth acknowledging that in the United States alone, hair imports from are an over-$1.5 billion hair industry” and that “Black women are both the industry’s primary clientele and increasingly its purveyors.”*

*Just something to think about.*


----------



## awhyley

Goombay_Summer said:


> Jamaica has officially reported its first case.
> 
> http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/late...ica_confirms_first_imported_case_of_COVID-19_



And now apparently, there's a second.  Waiting on confirmation from the Gleaner though.

Link: http://www.loopcayman.com/content/jamaica-confirms-second-coronavirus-case-1

Here it is, a link from the Jamaica Observer.

Link: http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/latestnews/BREAKING:_2nd_case_of_COVID-19_confirmed?profile=1605

They tested someone here (Bahamas) this afternoon, and the test came back negative. (Apparently)


----------



## Queenie

qchelle said:


> Someone from dhs job tested positive. Dh didn't have direct contact with the person. But he's teleworking the rest of the week. So me, dh, and dd are all home this week. (My job is only telework)
> 
> And another person from his job is currently undergoing testing.
> 
> His job is in VA, near the Pentagon. We live in MD.


Oh no.  I live near the Pentagon. And I work downtown.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

DC officially declares state of emergency.


----------



## Ganjababy

I feel like I am in one of those end of the world sci-fi movies where most people on earth have been wiped out because of a virus. This is crazy. 





dancinstallion said:


> I am really in the twilight zone. This is unbelievable.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

rayne said:


> Ummmm ...
> 
> https://hellobeautiful.com/3083756/bundles-bind-is-coronavirus-causing-a-weave-import-shortage-from-china/?omcamp=es-hb-nl&cx_medium=sailthru&cx_brand=hb&cx_delivery=HelloBeautiful&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=HB Daily Send 2020-03-11&utm_term=HB M-F Daily (Smart List)
> 
> *Bundles Bind: Is Coronavirus Causing A Weave Import Shortage From China?*
> *While vendors may be unable to fill orders, the CDC says it's unlikely that packaged products can carry the virus to others.*
> 
> *From China to Italy to the United States, the coronavirus is affections millions around the globe, with more than 115,000 infected and an estimated 3,000 dead worldwide.*
> 
> * *
> *
> 
> *
> *It’s also impacting our economy, closing down festivals such as SXSW, canceling flights, postponing Coachella and even causing college students to stay home in their dorms and finish their semesters online. Now, the virus has its sights on the billion-dollar hair industry.*
> 
> *Recently reporters from WUSA9 talked to several D.C. and Maryland stylists and business owners who claim that it’s been difficult to have their bulk order demands met by vendors importing hair from China. One Black woman, Shannel Wallace, who runs District Cheveux, stressed that it’s become “harder” to get the hair she needs to meet her clients’ needs. She’s been waiting since January.*
> 
> *“I just never imagined coronavirus would affect me, being in the states,” she said. “Not directly as far as being sick, but my business.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another, Stephanie Nolan, owner of  XOXO Virgin Hair, is experiencing similar obstacles, but due to labor issues.*
> 
> *“Due to the coronavirus, and the measures taken to cut down on the virus in China, people aren’t allowed to go to, or really return to, work,” she said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There have also been some questions about whether or not the hair from China is safe with Wallace telling WUS9 that her clients are afraid.”When they get their hair, [they question] is it going to be contaminated?” she said.*
> 
> *When you think about it, it’s a warranted question. Right now, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have stated that it’s unlikely that the hair is can carry the virus.*
> 
> *“There is likely very low risk of spread from products or packaging that are shipped over a period of days or weeks at ambient temperatures,” the CDC says on its website, adding, “Coronaviruses are generally thought to be spread most often by respiratory droplets.”*
> 
> *As The Root’s Maiysha Kai pointed out, that while some may look at this development as shallow and frivolous given how serious coronavirus is, “it’s worth acknowledging that in the United States alone, hair imports from are an over-$1.5 billion hair industry” and that “Black women are both the industry’s primary clientele and increasingly its purveyors.”*
> 
> *Just something to think about.*



Is this going to cause perm shortages too?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

White people are really out here receiving hand washing tutorials


----------



## shelli4018

Keeping the kids home tomorrow. A close relative of a schoolmate recently came back from an overseas hot zone for coronavirus. Don’t know why the parents didn’t call the school and inform them before dropping their kids off. Anyway, out of an abundance of caution two schools are now closed for deep cleaning.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

An NBA game was just abruptly stopped now postponed. No reason given except player has “illness”. They cleared the floor.


----------



## Goombay_Summer




----------



## Crackers Phinn

The average person really does not wash their hands thoroughly tho.  Between the fingers and Wrists too? Fugghetaboutit 


TrulyBlessed said:


> White people are really out here receiving hand washing tutorials


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Wow.


----------



## mensa

CNN reported that Tom and Rita Hanks have the corona virus!


----------



## Ganjababy

mensa said:


> CNN reported that Tom and Rita Hanks have the corona virus!


Wow


----------



## prettywhitty

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> I'm from and live in Memphis. We have 1 confirmed case and look.....


Only in my hometown. I was too through when I saw this in the news.


----------



## winterinatl

winterinatl said:


> A friend in another district thinks the governor is about to close down all the districts in my county. Indefinitely possibly through summer! The governor makes his announcement tomorrow morning.


So my friends prediction mostly came true. Long story short, he banned gatherings and strongly hinted schools in three counties would close soon. One hour after that announcement districts started closing   Mine was the latest closure, starting Monday and lasting two weeks.


----------



## rayne

washyohandslildirty said:


> Is this going to cause perm shortages too?




Now might be a good time to go natural   But you're making me wonder what all could be impacted, things that we hadn't thought of.


----------



## rayne

My sister works in a casino and my mom works at a post office and neither places are taking any type of precautions. I know people posted some supplements in this thread, so I'm going to make a list and get them for my peeps.

I also told DH to get refills for his prescriptions. I'm going to do the same. I'm also going to take pics of important documents .

Thank you ladies for all of your info!! I probably wouldn't have thought to do any of those things this soon if it hadn't been for you.


----------



## winterinatl

I no longer feel so silly for going shopping and panic buying. I bought food for a true emergency plus I have water and a box of emergency rations. I have an extra freezer with meat and frozen veggies. Big bag of rice n dried beans too. Bleach toilet paper, and a big bag of dry cat food for the boys. 

so I am prepped for a disaster but not really just boring days stuck at home. I’ll have lots of cooking. And gardening. Lol.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow.


I just read about him making fun of the virus then touching everything he could..now he has it.  Dont mean to but lol..hope he recovers well.


----------



## rabs77

Why travel ban on Europe and not Asia?


----------



## PatTodd

discodumpling said:


> Hmmmmm so not one HBCU feels the need to shut down? Curiouser & curiouser.


Howard is going online for probably  the rest of the semester.
My son and his GF are here from Morehouse/Spelman for spring break but no word yet.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Why is there an exception for the UK?


----------



## vevster

Sources say Gobert is feeling good, strong and stable — and was feeling strong enough to play tonight.

Why would anyone play with someone testing positive for this?


----------



## rabs77

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why is there an exception for the UK?


My guess is it’s not bordering any other countries  like all the other countries within  Europe.


----------



## lilikoi

MissNina said:


> I’ve just never seen anything like this, it’s so weird (and Biblical).



These exact words have been spoken in my household several times in the last few days. I’m here struggling with dh to snap out of his denial so we can take some actions, and so he protects himself. I’m about to lock down my fam starting Friday. Boys will be home while schools offer online options for the next three weeks, maybe beyond. I still have to go to work, for now, but I’m being extra careful.

Friends, take this seriously. Protecting yourselves, and your precious elders!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> You know I KNOW this, but Cadbury Crispy Chocolate eggs are my fav candy in the whole wide WORLD!!!


I periodically go through this with Skittles. I know it's junk but it's such a small treat I choose not to deny myself.


----------



## OhTall1

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why is there an exception for the UK?


One perspective...

*Trump’s travel ban sidesteps his own European resorts*
The president announced new travel restrictions on Europeans as the coronavirus pandemic escalated, but a few key spots on the continent were spared.






President Donald Trump at Trump Turnberry Resort in Scotland in 2016. | Jeff J Mitchell/Getty Images

By RYAN HEATH

03/12/2020 12:22 AM EDT

President Donald Trump’s new European travel restrictions have a convenient side effect: They exempt nations where three Trump-owned golf resorts are located.

Trump is already under fire for visiting his properties in both countries as president, leading to U.S. taxpayer money being spent at his own firms. The president has been saddled with lawsuits and investigations throughout his term alleging that he’s violating the Constitution’s emoluments clause by accepting taxpayer money other than his salary.


The U.S. government proclamation initiating the ban targets 26 European countries that comprise a visa-free travel zone known as the Schengen Area.


The United Kingdom, which is home to Trump Turnberry and Trump International Golf Links, and Ireland, which is home to another Trump-branded hotel and golf course at Doonbeg, do not participate in the Schengen Area. Bulgaria, Croatia and Romania are also not part of the Schengen Area. All three of the resorts are struggling financially.

Ireland’s prime minister, Leo Varadkar, is scheduled to meet Trump at the White House on Thursday in one of the few events related to St. Patrick’s Day that has not been canceled due to coronavirus concerns.

The administration’s European travel proclamation notes that “the Schengen Area has exported 201 COVID-19 cases to 53 countries. Moreover, the free flow of people between the Schengen Area countries makes the task of managing the spread of the virus difficult.”

Trump’s European travel ban comes with several other loopholes.

There are now 460 confirmed coronavirus cases in the U.K., including Nadine Dorries, the British government’s own health minister in charge of patient safety. Wednesday saw the biggest rise in U.K. cases in a single day, and the country’s highest-level crisis committee — known as Cobra — will meet Thursday to consider additional moves to reduce the impact of the virus.

Though they are subject to border checks on arrival, residents of the 26 Schengen Area countries are also free to live and work in the United Kingdom, meaning they could fly to the United States from a British airport under the terms of the travel ban.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So  NBS season cancelled

 Tom Hanks and Wife positive... Welp.


time to go to work and home only


----------



## discodumpling

There is something different and sinister about this virus. I try to reason with myself and not panic because it has happened before...maybe not during my lifetime but the world has been here before. 
45's address to the nation last night gave me much food for thought. Dude looked super uncomfortable...but maybe that's because he had to read and not make up stuff off the cuff as is his usual MO. 
Besides the 'rona it's also time for seasonal allergies...its difficult to know just when one should seek medical help. 
DH and I decided to prep in such a way as to not alarm the children. Picking up necessary items as we go about our day. Water, Dettol (everyone else is reaching for Lysol!) my allergy meds, cold meds for the kids and anything else we may need for an at least 2 week sequester. 
How are yall prepping for this pandemic? Praying for us all.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I enjoy my house a lot.  If I didn't have to leave for work, I wouldnt go anywhere for months, LOL.


----------



## Ganjababy

This link is really good with upto date worldwide statistics and other info. I cannot embed it though.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/?nsukey=Z3HCt0uJ/QBWHQWquh8YEiNmpQSwP3MjTX5s6ZoLpNa4vvD/x2HgoJeT9Z8xXu6cN0yKYRiHWPWJfB6AkLH5FFeotfY1mo0ezbIVe9RxITpzXJme+dREAnAZIRBBI1eEVar+Yuty+y9InkUmuFyYEGXryE9c/5aTcB8pLOCE1D4kBhwDxkpe6+sDkQGbq7S9jmQUZN3qrpIXws58rU5M7g==


*Typical Symptoms*
COVID-19 typically causes flu-like symptoms including a fever and cough. 

In some patients - particularly the elderly and others with other chronic health conditions - these symptoms can develop into pneumonia, with chest tightness, chest pain, and shortness of breath.

It seems to start with a fever, followed by a dry cough.

After a week, it can lead to shortness of breath, with about 20% of patients requiring hospital treatment.

Notably, the COVID-19 infection rarely seems to cause a runny nose, sneezing, or sore throat (these symptoms have been observed in only about 5% of patients). Sore throat, sneezing, and stuffy nose are most often signs of a cold.

[back to top ↑]

*80% of cases are mild *
Based on all 72,314 cases of COVID-19 confirmed, suspected, and asymptomatic cases in China as of February 11, a paper by the Chinese CCDC released on February 17 and published in the Chinese Journal of Epidemiology has found that:


80.9% of infections are mild (with flu-like symptoms) and can recover at home.
13.8% are severe, developing severe diseases including pneumonia and shortness of breath.
4.7% as critical and can include: respiratory failure, septic shock, and multi-organ failure.
in about 2% of reported cases the virus is fatal.
Risk of death increases the older you are.
Relatively few cases are seen among children.
[back to top ↑]

*Pre-existing conditions*

_See also: Death Rates by Existing Conditions _

Pre-existing illnesses that put patients at higher risk: 


cardiovascular disease
diabetes
chronic respiratory disease
hypertension
That said, some otherwise healthy people do seem to develop a severe form of pneumonia after being infected by the virus. The reason for this is being investigated as we try to learn more about this new virus.

[back to top ↑]

*Examples of possible development of symptoms (from actual cases) *
A man in his 40s in Japan:


Day #1: malaise and muscle pain
later diagnosed with pneumonia
A man in his 60s in Japan:


Day #1: initial symptoms of low-grade fever and sore throat.
A man in his 40s in Japan:


Day #1: chills, sweating and malaise
Day #4: fever, muscle pain and cough
A woman in her 70s, in Japan:


Day #1: 38° fever for a few minutes
Day #2-3: went on a bus tour
Day #5: visited a medical institution
Day #6: showed symptoms of pneumonia. 
A woman in her 40s, in Japan:


Day #1: low-grade fever
Day #2: 38° fever
Day #6: being treated at home.
A man in his 60s, in Japan: 


Day #1: Cold
Day #6: Fever of 39° C. (102.2 F) 
Day #8: Pneumonia
Another patient, in China with a history of type 2 diabetes and hypertension:


Jan. 22: Fever and cough
Feb. 5: Died 
First death in the Philippines (a 44-year-old Chinese thought to have had other pre-existing health conditions):


Jan. 25: Fever, cough, and sore throat (hospitalized) 
Developed severe pneumonia
Feb. 2: Died


----------



## JudithO

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm wondering about our HBCUs especially those in confirmed states (which is just about all of them now).
> 
> *Here Are The Schools Going Online Amid Coronavirus Fears*
> *Across the country, colleges and universities are electing to offer classes online rather than in person to avoid spreading the disease.*
> A growing number of U.S. colleges and universities are switching to online rather than in-person courses in response to the spread of coronavirus across the United States. As of Monday afternoon, at least a dozen institutions of higher learning have either canceled in-person courses entirely or shifted the majority of their operations online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleges and universities across the country are closing down their classrooms to avoid spreading coronavirus.
> 
> 
> The total number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the U.S. rose to more than 550 Sunday, including 22 deaths, but the true scale remains unknown largely because the Trump administration continues to downplay its impact.
> 
> Regardless, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recently issued guidance to colleges and universities on how to cope with campus closures, class cancellations and the transition to courses offered online. Here is a list of the colleges and universities that have elected to go online amid fears about coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> *Amherst College*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime view of the the Johnson Chapel standing at the center of College Row on the Amherst College campus.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Amherst College in Amherst, Massachusetts, announced it will transition to online courses when spring break ends on March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. Amherst President Biddy Martin said in a statement that classes would be canceled March 12 and March 13 to allow faculty and staff time to develop “alternate modes of delivering courses.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Brandman University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandman University’s campus in San Diego. Most of the university’s classes in California and Washington are already online.
> 
> 
> On March 6, Brandman University, a private college based in California and Washington, announced the school will suspend the majority of its on-campus courses. About 85% of Brandman’s courses are taken online, according to the university.
> 
> “University leaders developing Brandman’s response to this public health crisis anticipate the switch to entirely online course delivery can be achieved with minimal or no disruptions to students’ academic progress,” the university said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Columbia University *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia University in New York City suspended classes for two days to prepare for online instruction.
> 
> 
> Columbia University, based in New York City, suspended class on March 9 and March 10 to prepare the university for a week of exclusively online courses.
> 
> “This suspension of activities will allow us to prepare to shift to remote classes for the remainder of the week,” Columbia President Lee C. Bollinger said in a statement. There have been more than 100 confirmed cases of coronavirus in New York to date and at least 20 confirmed case in New York City specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> *Harvard University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Harvard Widener Library on Harvard’s campus in Cambridge, Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> On March 10, Harvard University in Cambridge, Massachusetts, announced in an email to students that it will move to remote instruction beginning March 23 out of concern for the spread of the coronavirus. The university is reportedly also asking students not to return to campus when spring break ends on March 22.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hofstra University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hofstra University’s campus on Long Island has canceled in-person classes.
> 
> 
> On March 8, Hofstra University, located on Long Island in New York, announced it would cancel in-person classes following a student’s reported symptoms of coronavirus after attending the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) in Maryland.
> 
> The American Conservative Union, which hosts CPAC, announced one of its attendees tested positive for coronavirus. Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) and Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) recently entered self-quarantine after discovering they had interacted with the infected individual at last month’s conference.
> 
> 
> 
> *Middlebury College*
> 
> 
> On March 10, Middlebury College in Vermont announced it will dismiss students for spring break on March 13, one week earlier than scheduled. Students returning for the rest of the semester will begin taking courses remotely on March 30. University President Laurie Patton said the school has an obligation to provide quality education and a safe, healthy environment.
> 
> Subscribe to The Morning Email.
> 
> Wake up to the day's most important news.
> 
> “The rapidly developing circumstances of the novel coronavirus now require extraordinary changes to our usual practices to fulfill those obligations,” Patton said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Princeton University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A student walks toward Princeton University’s Nassau Hall. The college plans to begin “virtual instruction” starting March 23.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Princeton University in New Jersey announced it will offer its courses exclusively online when students return from spring break on March 23.
> 
> The transition will include “a mandatory, temporary move for all lectures, seminars, and precepts to virtual instruction starting on Monday, March 23,” the university said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rice University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rice University in Houston is preparing for the possibility of online classes only after an employee contracted the virus.
> 
> 
> Rice University in Texas announced on March 8 all of its classes for the week of March 9 will be canceled as the university prepares to possibly offer all of its courses exclusively online.
> 
> One employee at the university was confirmed to have contracted the virus, and Rice has since closed the hall where that employee worked until further notice.
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle University campus suspended in-person classes on March 9 after several coronavirus cases were confirmed in Washington state.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Seattle University in Washington announced it will suspend all in-person classes and offer its courses online from March 9 until March 20. Despite the discovery of several coronavirus infections in Washington, Seattle University said there have been no confirmed cases in their “campus community.”
> 
> In a statement, the university said it is taking these steps “out of an abundance of caution and to support public health efforts to slow the spread of COVID-19 in the region, including social distancing.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Smith College*
> 
> 
> On March 10, Smith College in Northampton, Massachusetts, announced it will offer in-person classes through March 13, but all courses will be delivered through “alternate modes” beginning March 30. Smith College President Kathleen McCartney said the decision to suspend in-person classes was made “to protect and care for the most vulnerable among us — those students, staff and faculty on the CDC’s list of those who are at a higher risk of developing complications from COVID-19.”
> 
> 
> 
> *Stanford University*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford University in Palo Alto, California, has suspended in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.
> 
> 
> On March 9, Stanford University announced it will suspend all in-person courses for the remainder of the winter semester, effective immediately. In a statement, university Provost Persis Drell said California public health officials recommended encouraging good personal hygiene “but also minimizing close contact among groups of people.”
> 
> 
> 
> *University of California, Berkeley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of California, Berkeley, will hold classes remotely.
> 
> 
> Officials from the University of California, Berkeley, told students Monday that they were suspending nearly all in-person classes until after spring break ends later this month.
> 
> “There are no confirmed cases on our campus at this time; however, as local, national, and global public health recommendations shift to include mitigation of transmission, the campus is proactively taking steps that will help to protect the community,” Chancellor Carol Christ wrote in an email to students.
> 
> Most classes will be conducted online. Those that require in-person instruction ― arts, physical education or lab sciences ― will continue to meet in person when necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> *University of Washington *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Washington’s main campus in Seattle. It also plans to suspend in-person classes for the rest of the current semester.
> 
> 
> On March 6, University of Washington announced it will also suspend in-person instruction for the remainder of the semester, effective immediately.
> 
> “These actions are being taken in response to recommendations from public health agencies to avoid bringing large groups of people together in close proximity for events and gatherings,” university officials said in a statement.



Add Lincoln University PA, University of Pittsburgh, Carnegie Mellon... all online until further notice ...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

discodumpling said:


> How are yall prepping for this pandemic? Praying for us all.



Until work says I can stay home, my prep consists of frequent hand washing and not touching shared surfaces. If I even have so much as a bad allergy day, I'll stay home.

If I'm catching it anywhere it's from the wypipo at work. They haven't even told people to self quarantine if they do personal travel on a plane. And we've had people in the department come back from DC and Vegas recently. And I have meetings all day, every day. 

I'm one of the people who doesn't want a trip canceled. So let's shut down whatever now so by end of this month we all good.

I'm not anxious. That's leads to stress. And stress can make you sick.


----------



## SoniT

I was supposed to attend a gala on Saturday but it's been canceled. I'm glad because I don't trust being around a lot of people at this time.


----------



## vevster

FemmeCreole said:


> They contracted it in Australia. The felt sick and got tested quickly. They’re in isolation for as long as necessary.


I heard in the US it is difficult to get tested..... lack of tests....


----------



## UmSumayyah

winterinatl said:


> I no longer feel so silly for going shopping and panic buying. I bought food for a true emergency plus I have water and a box of emergency rations. I have an extra freezer with meat and frozen veggies. Big bag of rice n dried beans too. Bleach toilet paper, and a big bag of dry cat food for the boys.
> 
> so I am prepped for a disaster but not really just boring days stuck at home. I’ll have lots of cooking. And gardening. Lol.


Told ya


----------



## Aggie

awhyley said:


> Hi Aggie, good to see you!
> 
> Nothing yet, but my fear is that the gov't is holding back so that they get the maximum in Spring Break numbers.  I'm watching them super close.  To me, the number infected has been at zero abnormally long for the high traffic tourist numbers we're reporting.


Hi @awhyley
Yes I understand fully what you're saying but I'm not one to panic anyway. I believe in preparation, but prevent panicking while I'm preparing. There are some of us that are praying non-stop for the protection of the Bahamas and simply don't ever cave into the fear. When that happens, the enemy wins. God is greater than any disease and He is able to protect us.

This may seem irresponsible of me to many but without faith, it is impossible to please God. This virus is bigger than we are, so we need God who is bigger than this to fight it for us. And if God be for us, none can be against us. Sorry, I really didn't want to get preachy but out of the abundance of the heart, the mouth speaks. I decided to speak faith filled words over my family and my nation.

Stay strong my sister and it's so good to hear from you. Much love .


----------



## vevster

I feel sorry for anyone getting married this year..


----------



## FemmeCreole

vevster said:


> I heard in the US it is difficult to get tested..... lack of tests....


Yes that’s true. Tests are not readily available here. South Korea is testing 10k people a day, but the US is barely testing anybody. Hospitals can’t get test kits but according to agent orange we have the best healthcare system in the world right.


----------



## Aggie

almond eyes said:


> Corona is spreading steadily,  two Nigerians have it and Cameroonian student caught Corona in China and is recovering.  So it's not true that black people can't get it.  I've lived in places where they have had major pandemics, I think this has the potential to rage for a more than a year getting really bad then diminishing and going up again until it disappears or a vaccine is found.  Black people DO NOT get lax.   The last thing you want is to be in this health care system that doesn't give a hoot about black women.  All we can do is remain calm, keep our immune systems up, eat healthy, do not smoke,  stay out of too many crowds, do your spiritual work to keep grounded and wash your hands.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


Agreed @almond eyes,

We are hearing about how many people are contracting and dying from the disease but not enough about the recovery statistics. I believe it far exceeds that of the amount dying from it but we are not hearing anything about it...I wonder why....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

vevster said:


> I heard in the US it is difficult to get tested..... lack of tests....




I heard the same from a doctor that lives in Michigan said they had a patient who displayed symptoms but had to send her home because they had no kits


----------



## dicapr

Aggie said:


> Agreed @almond eyes,
> 
> We are hearing about how many people are contracting and dying from the disease but not enough about the recovery statistics. I believe it far exceeds that of the amount dying from it but we are not hearing anything about it...I wonder why....



The theory is that if you are healthy and catch it your symptoms usually aren’t bad enough to seek medical attention. So you’d take OTC meds and keep it moving all while infecting others around you. 

Only those with severe symptoms are seeking medical intervention which is why those who are recovering are a big question mark. Most are popping Tylenol and drinking OJ and continuing on about their lives. So far they think that approximately 80% of infected individuals have cases mild enough to recover without medical treatment.


----------



## NijaG

vevster said:


> I heard in the US it is difficult to get tested..... lack of tests....





FemmeCreole said:


> Yes that’s true. Tests are not readily available here. South Korea is testing 10k people a day, but the US is barely testing anybody. Hospitals can’t get test kits but according to agent orange we have the best healthcare system in the world right.



Like my pastor said two Sundays ago.... maybe the blessings in disguise would be that this crisis would force US corporations to stop outsourcing the manufacturing of medicines and bring it back in-house.

The US is literally vulnerable to all sorts of shenanigans if China decided to really and truly play games with this nation.


----------



## PretteePlease

I think everyone is over reacting but I’m still getting my disaster kit together and rooting for everyone black

someone mentioned their pastor y’all still going to church and mega church


----------



## rayne

vevster said:


> Sources say Gobert is feeling good, strong and stable — and was feeling strong enough to play tonight.
> 
> Why would anyone play with someone testing positive for this?



I'm at my desk and overheard a co-worker talking to another co-worker about the season being cancelled. I couldn't hear the whole conversation but the part that got my attention was when the co-worker said "they cancelled the season because of one guy".  So it seems there are still some people out here that don't understand the gravity of the situation.


----------



## Peppermynt

DH hit Trader Joe's when they opened this morning to stock up and I simultaneously had an Instacart shopper going at Wegmans for the stuff Trader's doesn't have. I'm in Northern VA and our Instacart shopper had to WAIT IN A LINE to get a cart. She also sent a pic of the empty shelves. Y'all this is Wegmans. The store is huge and never has bare shelves. She said it was packed and far worse than its been around Thanksgiving. Plus the schools have shut down here (Loudoun county) so there were tons of folks with their kids. It's basically a madhouse.

I have no plans to leave this house for several weeks. I am a full time telecommuter but my company has also said we all should all work from home if we don't normally. Travel is also disallowed. We actually had an employee from India who was in Austin TX for a few days test positive when he returned home. So that whole office is shut down. This is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Aggie said:


> Agreed @almond eyes,
> 
> We are hearing about how many people are contracting and dying from the disease but not enough about the recovery statistics.* I believe it far exceeds that of the amount dying from it* but we are not hearing anything about it...I wonder why....



About 68k have recovered vs almost 5k that have died.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

More infograpgics: https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-infographic-datapack/


----------



## UmSumayyah

Peppermynt said:


> DH hit Trader Joe's when they opened this morning to stock up and I simultaneously had an Instacart shopper going at Wegmans for the stuff Trader's doesn't have. I'm in Northern VA and our Instacart shopper had to WAIT IN A LINE to get a cart. She also sent a pic of the empty shelves. Y'all this is Wegmans. The store is huge and never has bare shelves. She said it was packed and far worse than its been around Thanksgiving. Plus the schools have shut down here (Loudoun county) so there were tons of folks with their kids. It's basically a madhouse.
> 
> I have no plans to leave this house for several weeks. I am a full time telecommuter but my company has also said we all should all work from home if we don't normally. Travel is also disallowed. We actually had an employee from India who was in Austin TX for a few days test positive when he returned home. So that whole office is shut down. This is going to get worse before it gets better.


Yup


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

discodumpling said:


> There is something different and sinister about this virus. I try to reason with myself and not panic because it has happened before...maybe not during my lifetime but the world has been here before.
> 45's address to the nation last night gave me much food for thought. Dude looked super uncomfortable...but maybe that's because he had to read and not make up stuff off the cuff as is his usual MO.
> Besides the 'rona it's also time for seasonal allergies...its difficult to know just when one should seek medical help.
> DH and I decided to prep in such a way as to not alarm the children. Picking up necessary items as we go about our day. Water, Dettol (everyone else is reaching for Lysol!) my allergy meds, cold meds for the kids and anything else we may need for an at least 2 week sequester.
> How are yall prepping for this pandemic? Praying for us all.


I went and replenished some bleach and cleaning products I had been completely out of. I did my shopping early after I dropped the kids off and was done by 8:15 AM and at the office. I plan to continue to gather a little here and there bc in June we already have to gear up for Hurricane season here anyways. So I always keep rations. I like to be prepared and I'm a retired couponer so I have a lot of cleaning items otherwise. I fussed at hubby for giving the girls their coronavirus snacks too early (applesauce), but they hadn't had it in a while because we were eating a lot of fresh foods. SInce many things are limited to 2-3 items pp at the store, I plan to make a few more runs every morning I have to drop the kids off as long as school is open. But we are pretty much set. Looking forward to organizing and cleaning everything since this is the time of year I do that. I don't expect to be let off from work however. My husband works at the University so he'll be teleworking starting the 23rd. I'm jealous. But he'll have a Honey Do list for sure.
Ooh--let me stock up on the girls allergy meds as well. I stocked up 6 months ago and need more. The weather has been bi-polar here and pollen is everywhere for weeks at a time...its washed away only to come back again....smh.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Ganjababy said:


> Selenium is AMAZING. I managed a study on selenium administration during and after heart cardiac surgery and the results showed that  selenium had protective benefits. Reduced stay in icu after surgery. Reduced infections. Earlier discharge. If I remember correctly. During the study we recruited a 80 year old man who owned and was still running a huge working farm. He had been taking selenium since the 70’s and was sooo excited to be in the study and told us we were way behind because he knew the benefits decades ago. He has a charity that sends selenium to Some African communities that had aids/hiv. *He also gave his animals selenium.* Some of the benefits below.
> 
> 
> 
> Selenium is used by people in the prevention and/or treatment of different disorders including cardiovascular disease, osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, hypothyroidism, stroke, atherosclerosis, cancer susceptibility and treatment, HIV, AIDS, neuronal diseases such as Alzheimer or amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, pancreatitis, depression, and diabetes amongst others. Several mechanisms have been suggested to mediate the biological effects of Se and these include antioxidant defence systems, synthesis and stability of metabolites that act as intermediates implicated in diverse selenoproteins expression pathways oxidative metabolism, immune system modulation, DNA intercalators, kinase regulation, enzymatic cofactor, and gene expression. A number of clinical trials in recent years have provided convincing evidence of the central role of this element, either alone or in combination with other micronutrients or antioxidants, in the prevention and treatment of multiple diseases.
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...ew_Therapeutic_Evidence_for_Multiple_Diseases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




this is good to know, I wonder how much selenium I can give my small dogs, need to research


----------



## awhyley

Miami (Dade) declares a State of Emergency

Link: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article241110101.html

(Sidenote: Jazz in the Gardens has been cancelled) 



Aggie said:


> Hi @awhyley
> God is greater than any disease and He is able to protect us.
> 
> I decided to speak faith filled words over my family and my nation.



Amen.  Doing the same, as this has the prayer warriors working overtime.  Stay safe.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

rayne said:


> A few days ago I got an email from Citi about offering assistance for people with the virus. With people being quarantined for 2 weeks+ I can understand where Citi is coming from. But today, I just got this email from Best Buy. With all of the other epidemics that we’ve had over the years, I don’t recall any companies sending out something like this….to their internal employees maybe, but not to external customers. Between this thread, the email from DD’s school, and now this, I’m starting to get paranoid. I already feel like this is worse than officials are letting on. Is it just me or does this seem weird to y'all?
> 
> 
> To our customers,
> 
> Like so many of you, we have spent the last several days and weeks learning about the coronavirus (COVID-19) and how it is impacting our world. For Best Buy, that means understanding how it affects our employees, customers and communities, and then making the necessary adjustments to our work and operations.
> 
> We have one simple objective that guides us: keeping you and our employees safe. This has been at the center of our conversations every step of the way. With that in mind, we have made several moves in our business in response to the threat of the coronavirus.
> 
> We have ramped up cleaning services at our stores and are adding hand sanitizer at the front entrances and at all cash registers. Sanitizing wipes are near workstations and counters so that employees can keep them continuously cleaned.
> 
> We are closely following the Centers for Disease Control's (CDC) guidelines and recommendations on the steps we can take to help prevent the spread of the virus. We have shared specific instructions with our employees on the importance of washing their hands and staying home if they feel sick or are returning from an area of the world identified as posing a coronavirus-related risk. Per CDC recommendations, we will ask employees who have traveled to such locations or have been exposed to others who have traveled to such locations to self-quarantine for 14 days.
> 
> A strict travel policy for our employees is in place, and we have canceled meetings with large gatherings, again to do what we can to help prevent the spread of the illness.
> 
> If you don't feel well, or choose not to visit one of our stores, of course we are ready to serve you at BestBuy.com or through the Best Buy app.
> 
> We know that many of you have scheduled in-home consultations, deliveries, installations or repairs with us. If you have any concerns, we will be happy to partner with you to reschedule your appointment at no additional cost. Simply call 1‑888‑BEST‑BUY, and we will take care of it. For in-home consultations, we offer options for phone or video conversations with our experts if you so choose.
> 
> We will continue to closely monitor the situation and do all we can to protect you and our employees.
> 
> Thank you




I got a similar email from the Hilton hotel and a popular mall in FL area, I actually like that they are doing this even though I may not be frequenting these places.


----------



## Chicoro

rayne said:


> A few days ago I got an email from Citi about offering assistance for people with the virus. With people being quarantined for 2 weeks+ I can understand where Citi is coming from. But today, I just got this email from Best Buy. With all of the other epidemics that we’ve had over the years, I don’t recall any companies sending out something like this….to their internal employees maybe, but not to external customers. Between this thread, the email from DD’s school, and now this, I’m starting to get paranoid. I already feel like this is worse than officials are letting on. Is it just me or does this seem weird to y'all?
> 
> 
> To our customers,
> 
> Like so many of you, we have spent the last several days and weeks learning about the coronavirus (COVID-19) and how it is impacting our world. For Best Buy, that means understanding how it affects our employees, customers and communities, and then making the necessary adjustments to our work and operations.
> 
> We have one simple objective that guides us: keeping you and our employees safe. This has been at the center of our conversations every step of the way. With that in mind, we have made several moves in our business in response to the threat of the coronavirus.
> 
> We have ramped up cleaning services at our stores and are adding hand sanitizer at the front entrances and at all cash registers. Sanitizing wipes are near workstations and counters so that employees can keep them continuously cleaned.
> 
> We are closely following the Centers for Disease Control's (CDC) guidelines and recommendations on the steps we can take to help prevent the spread of the virus. We have shared specific instructions with our employees on the importance of washing their hands and staying home if they feel sick or are returning from an area of the world identified as posing a coronavirus-related risk. Per CDC recommendations, we will ask employees who have traveled to such locations or have been exposed to others who have traveled to such locations to self-quarantine for 14 days.
> 
> A strict travel policy for our employees is in place, and we have canceled meetings with large gatherings, again to do what we can to help prevent the spread of the illness.
> 
> If you don't feel well, or choose not to visit one of our stores, of course we are ready to serve you at BestBuy.com or through the Best Buy app.
> 
> We know that many of you have scheduled in-home consultations, deliveries, installations or repairs with us. If you have any concerns, we will be happy to partner with you to reschedule your appointment at no additional cost. Simply call 1‑888‑BEST‑BUY, and we will take care of it. For in-home consultations, we offer options for phone or video conversations with our experts if you so choose.
> 
> We will continue to closely monitor the situation and do all we can to protect you and our employees.
> 
> Thank you




Thank you so much for posting this. This was extremely helpful!
I took this and modified it for my boss here in France. She translated it and used the information to communicate to our customers and the employees. This was so helpful because I know it is PC, being from the US and because it comes from a large US organization. 

I believe France may shutting down schools in th next 7 to 14 days. University teachers have been asked to sign an agreement that they will have their classes in online form in seven (7) days.


----------



## brg240

brg240 said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> People should be more concerned about the flu.
> 
> *I am concerned about the people in Wuhan, China


*Boy, was I wrong*.
Smh that's what i get for listening to this jank government. They did such a disservice to our country by downplaying this. But I guess what else is new.

Thankfully I've been taking extra precautions for the last month. My mom got severly injured and had to have major surgery and my dad has a compromised immune system so they are in higher risk groups so I've been deligent.

When you ladies are right you're right.

I'm not concerned for myself but for people like my parents


----------



## Peppermynt

https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/28891354/donovan-mitchell-tests-positive-coronavirus



> *Donovan Mitchell tests positive for coronavirus*
> 11:03 AM ET
> 
> Utah Jazz star Donovan Mitchell has tested positive for the coronavirus, league sources told ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski.
> 
> Mitchell becomes the second Jazz player to contract the virus, along with Rudy Gobert, sources told Wojnarowski. Gobert's diagnosis led to the postponement of Wednesday's game against the Oklahoma City Thunder.
> 
> The Jazz announced Thursday that a second player has tested positive but did not identify Mitchell.
> 
> "We are working closely with the CDC, Oklahoma and Utah state officials, and the NBA to monitor their health and determine the best path moving forward," the Jazz said in a statement.
> 
> *Jazz players are privately saying that Gobert showed a cavalier attitude toward the virus with his teammates in the locker room, touching them and their belongings.
> 
> Another example of Gobert's attitude stems from Monday's media availability, when he was seen touching every reporters' microphone at the end of his session.*
> 
> Players the Jazz have faced within the past 10 days are being told to self-quarantine, a source told ESPN's Brian Windhorst. During that time period, Utah has played the Cleveland Cavaliers, New York Knicks, Boston Celtics, Detroit Pistons and Toronto Raptors.
> 
> The Raptors announced Thursday that members of the team's traveling party have been tested for coronavirus and that they are awaiting the results.
> 
> The NBA announced Wednesday night that it was suspending the season following the Jazz's announcement of a positive coronavirus test.
> 
> "The NBA will use this hiatus to determine next steps for moving forward in regard to the coronavirus pandemic," the league said in a statement.
> 
> The league is expected to address next steps with teams when it conducts a call with the board of governors at 12:30 p.m. ET Thursday, sources told ESPN's Ramona Shelburne.
> 
> There are 259 games, roughly 21% of the schedule, left to play this season.



The bolded is why so many will become sick from this. Cavalier @$$3$ who think its all a joke.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

awhyley said:


> It doesn't look good for our German friends . . .
> 
> *Angela Merkel warns 70 percent of Germany could get coronavirus*
> 
> German Chancellor Angela Merkel issued a stark warning Wednesday, citing expert estimates that up to 60 to 70 percent of the population could be infected by the coronavirus.
> 
> Speaking at a news conference in Berlin alongside Jens Spahn, German's health minister, Merkel said there was no known cure and the focus would be on slowing the spread of the virus.
> 
> “When the virus is out there, the population has no immunity and no therapy exists, then 60 to 70 percent of the population will be infected,” she said. The population of Germany is about 58 million people.
> 
> “The process has to be focused on not overburdening the health system by slowing the virus’ spread … It’s about winning time,” she added, according to Reuters.
> 
> As of Wednesday, Germany had almost 1,300 cases of the virus, according to the Robert Koch Institute for disease control, and three deaths.
> 
> Comparatively, Italy has been the worst-hit European nation, with more than 10,000 cases and 631 deaths, according to the Civil Protection Agency.
> 
> David Jacobson, a professor of global business strategy at SMU's Cox School of Business and a visiting professor at Tsinghua University in Beijing, told Fox News earlier this month that Germany had "taken this disease seriously since December."
> 
> They are committed to transparency, testing and have devoted a huge amount of resources to track sources of what appears to be community spread so that the root cause of each chain can be found and those connected in any way can be warned, isolated, tested, etc.," he said. "On March 3, the Italian government was still deciding if this was an Asian problem or something different. When an Italian senator wore a face mask to the senate chambers, he was ridiculed."
> 
> Nonetheless, Merkel had yet to address the situation publicly and had been criticized in the media for her failure of leadership.
> 
> “No appearances, no speech, no leadership in the crisis,” the German daily Bild wrote.
> 
> Both Merkel and Spahn, who is leading his country's response to the virus, have ruled out sealing Germany's borders to prevent the virus spreading, rejecting calls to follow neighbor Austria's lead.
> 
> "This is a test for our solidarity, our common sense and care for each other. And I hope we pass the test," Merkel said during the press conference.
> 
> But the chancellor also said she would not rule out suspending a so-called "black zero" budget – keeping the books balance – to help fight the virus.
> 
> Germany’s federal system of government has come under the spotlight as the response to the virus comes to the forefront. Under the system, power is devolved to the 16 states and regional authorities to decide whether to take up Spahn’s advice to cancel events with over 1,000 participants.
> 
> Earlier Wednesday, Spahn said it was “astonishing” that no decision was taken to call off a soccer match between Union Berlin and Bayern Munich scheduled in Berlin on Saturday. There has since been an announcement that the game would take place behind closed doors.
> 
> Link: https://www.msn.com/en-xl/europe/eu...virus/ar-BB112TUB?li=BBJDXDP&ocid=mailsignout




could you believe our Minister of Health predicted that we will have 400 cases, smt


----------



## Layluh

I dont remember ever any epidemic causing a panic like this regarding basic necessities being out of stock.


----------



## bubbles12345

Any site with good lists of things to stock up on?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I went and replenished some bleach and cleaning products I had been completely out of. I did my shopping early after I dropped the kids off and was done by 8:15 AM and at the office. I plan to continue to gather a little here and there bc in June we already have to gear up for Hurricane season here anyways. So I always keep rations. I like to be prepared and I'm a retired couponer so I have a lot of cleaning items otherwise. I fussed at hubby for giving the girls their coronavirus snacks too early (applesauce), but they hadn't had it in a while because we were eating a lot of fresh foods. SInce many things are limited to 2-3 items pp at the store, I plan to make a few more runs every morning I have to drop the kids off as long as school is open. But we are pretty much set. Looking forward to organizing and cleaning everything since this is the time of year I do that. I don't expect to be let off from work however. My husband works at the University so he'll be teleworking starting the 23rd. I'm jealous. But he'll have a Honey Do list for sure.
> Ooh--let me stock up on the girls allergy meds as well. I stocked up 6 months ago and need more. The weather has been bi-polar here and pollen is everywhere for weeks at a time...its washed away only to come back again....smh.



Where do you live- need a guest?

Out of my immediate family, I'm the one who always has the food and supplies in the closets. I think that it is a legacy from my mother who always had stocked cabinets and a ready supply of products at hand even in regular times because you never know when you might need something (she also had 5 children so she couldn't keep running to the store everyday).

There is still time to prepare. Make a list of items that your family uses on the regular and start shopping. Go to your local CVS's, Targets even the dollar stores and bodegas. You might not get your regular brands but you can get something to tide you over in case of an emergency. It doesn't have to be gourmet food, even an extra can of tuna or beans and some rice can help you out. If you can't keep cases of bottled water in your apartment, you can boil your tap water (it might not be as tasty as bottled water but it will take care of your needs just as well). If you have space, make sure to get both frozen foods and ready to eat/instant foods (in case the power goes out, you won't have to scramble to make everything in your freezer or lose a lot of food).


 Start thinking outside the box and see what you have at home that can be used in case of an emergency.


----------



## rayne

Chicoro said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. This was extremely helpful!
> I took this and modified it for my boss here in France. She translated it and used the information to communicate to our customers and the employees. This was so helpful because I know it is PC, being from the US and because it comes from a large US organization.
> 
> I believe France may shutting down schools in th next 7 to 14 days. University teachers have been asked to sign an agreement that they will have their classes in online form in seven (7) days.



You're welcome! That was such a good idea that you had to use it!! 

Seven days to be online. Is that going to give the teachers enough time?


----------



## Ganjababy

I keep going to the supermarket to get toilet paper to no avail. At this point I will end up using paper towels. They have them on sale and I now have 3 jumbo packs.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Aggie said:


> Hi @awhyley
> Yes I usnderstand fully what you're saying but I'm not one to panic anyway. I believe in preparation, but prevent panicking while I'm preparing. There are some of us that are praying non-stop for the protection of the Bahamas and simply don't ever cave into the fear. When that happens, the enemy wins. God is greater than any disease and He is able to protect us.
> 
> This may seem irresponsible of me to many but without faith, it is impossible to please God. *This virus is bigger than we are, so we need God who is bigger than this to fight it for us. And if God be for us, none can be against us. *Sorry, I really didn't want to get preachy but out of the abundance of the heart, the mouth speaks. I decided to speak faith filled words over my family and my nation.
> 
> Stay strong my sister and it's so good to hear from you. Much love .




This is a similar message that my pastor spoke of and I feel the same way, prepare and take precautions as we should but not let fear take over.  I was reminded of Goshen a few weeks back and that has stuck with me.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

rayne said:


> My sister works in a casino and my mom works at a post office and neither places are taking any type of precautions. I know people posted some supplements in this thread, so I'm going to make a list and get them for my peeps.
> 
> I also told DH to get refills for his prescriptions. I'm going to do the same. I'm also going to take pics of important documents .
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your info!! I probably wouldn't have thought to do any of those things this soon if it hadn't been for you.



As long as it doesn't interfere with their job requirements, I would at least wear gloves and carry hand sanitizer. I'm not fully on board with the wearing of masks but my job doesn't require me to deal with the public as much as those jobs do.


----------



## vevster

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this is good to know, I wonder how much selenium I can give my small dogs, need to research


I posted a pet protocol on this thread.


----------



## rayne

bubbles12345 said:


> Any site with good lists of things to stock up on?



I had the news on this morning and they were going to have a segment about it but I missed. I'll check their website to see if it's been posted there. Thanks for asking! I meant to do look as soon as I got to work but completely forgot.


----------



## rayne

Wow 

*Coronavirus can remain in air for 3 hours, live on plastic for days, new study says*


A new study suggests that the novel coronavirus COVID-19 can remain in the air for up to three hours, and live on surfaces such as plastic and stainless steel for up to three days.

The research, published in the medRxiv depository, also notes that the virus can remain on copper surfaces for four hours and carboard for up to 24 hours. The research found it could stay on stainless steel and plastic for anywhere between two and three days.

"Our results indicate that aerosol and fomite transmission of HCoV-19 is plausible, as the virus can remain viable in aerosols for multiple hours and on surfaces up to days," the researchers wrote in the study, which has not yet been peer-reviewed.

*CORONAVIRUS FEARS HAVE PROMPTED CHINA TO CLOSE EVEREST ACCESS VIA TIBET, CLIMBERS SAY*

Another study published in February concluded that if COVID-19 is similar to other coronaviruses, such as SARS or MERS, it could live on surfaces like metal, glass and plastic for up to nine days, Fox News previously reported. By comparison, the flu virus can only live on surfaces for approximately 48 hours.

That study, published in the Journal of Hospital Infection, suggested that coronaviruses could be "efficiently inactivated" with disinfectants that contain "62–71 percent ethanol, 0.5 percent hydrogen peroxide or 0.1 percent sodium hypochlorite within 1 minute," adding that other agents that contain "0.05–0.2% benzalkonium chloride or 0.02 percent chlorhexidine digluconate are less effective."

*CLICK HERE FOR COMPLETE CORONAVIRUS COVERAGE *

Currently, there is no specific medicine to cure or treat COVID-19.

More than 127,000 cases of COVID-19 have been confirmed globally, including over 80,000 in China and 1,323 in the U.S., according to the latest data.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> I'm gonna pick up some extra rice, beans, and bottled water.  I keep a couple cans of Lysol all the time and I have gloves.  I don't keep masks and they are sold out locally.  Guy at the CVS says there are none at the factory.
> 
> The good news is that if this thing hits it is hitting in spring.


I guess I am gonna have to think about rice and beans now....


----------



## vevster

rayne said:


> *Coronavirus can remain in air for 3 hours, live on plastic for days, new study says*


To me this sounds man made.

The NYC Covid texting said today if you are over 50 avoid crowds and work from home if you can...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

vevster said:


> I posted a dog protocol on this thread.




I will check it out


----------



## Chicoro

rayne said:


> You're welcome! That was such a good idea that you had to use it!!
> 
> Seven days to be online. Is that going to give the teachers enough time?



Doesn't matter. They have no choice in the matter!


----------



## rayne

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> As long as it doesn't interfere with their job requirements, I would at least wear gloves and carry hand sanitizer. I'm not fully on board with the wearing of masks but my job doesn't require me to deal with the public as much as those jobs do.



Thanks!! I told them to get some lysol but I didn't think about gloves. I think they both carry hand sanitizer anyway. I'm concerned that their jobs won't allow masks or gloves, especially for my sister since the casino is pretty strict. But I know my mother would tell them to kiss her butt and wear them anyway lol


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ganjababy said:


> I keep going to the supermarket to get toilet paper to no avail. At this point I will end up using paper towels. They have them on sale and I now have 3 jumbo packs.


ANd I have PLENTY of TP but little paper towels. Ive been looking for ways to go old school and avoid cleaning wipes and limit paper towels forever. I had been meaning to invest in a whole bunch of small handtowels and dishtowels...specifically white but got distracted with other projects. I have a linen closet that needs reorganizing....but I know its possible bc nail salons keep hundreds of white towels for clients and wash them regularly. We are just a family of 4. I don't know how it will work but I'm thinking...but that's a spring cleaning project.


----------



## vevster

Some amazing news out of Ohio where we’re learning this morning that the Cleveland Clinic develop a test for COVID-19 that will deliver a result in 8 hours and not the 2-7 day wait for current test:

Current lab testing takes two to seven days, and the new tests will take just hours to deliver positive or negative results. https://t.co/gwHV8Gxi9K


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Canada's PM Justin Trudeau is self-quarantining after his wife shows symptoms. The UK says up to 10,000 people have coronavirus. The Brazilian press secretary has tested positive after meeting Trump. I will not be surprised if Trump has it and is just a vector. A lot of people are asymptomatic.

On the good news side, Colorado is opening free stations outside where people can get tested for free. This is how South Korea and others are doing it. We need thousands across the country.


----------



## Reinventing21

I am concerned that not only does covid-19 spreads faster than anything, but that it may possibly be that it is mutating faster, hence the real lack of steady patterns for symptoms and outcomes for those infected.


----------



## meka72

My union sent out a list of disinfectants that can kill C19. I couldn’t post it because it’s a pdf. Let me see if I can figure out a way to post.


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> could you believe our Minister of Health predicted that we will have 400 cases, smt



Can someone post the Louis Gossett jr gif here please?  400 cases?   Total?  Where?  How?  If someone gets sick just here at the hotel, that's over 7,000 employees at risk?  Not counting guests!


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> My union sent out a list of disinfectants that can kill C19. I couldn’t post it because it’s a pdf. Let me see if I can figure out a way to post.


If you don't figure it out dm me for my email, I will convert it to a graphic file.

ETA because I don't want to make another post:

I swear all I do is spend money on corona virus stuff!
Disinfectants
Wipes
Hand sanitizer
Soap
Vitamins and Supplements!  I just ordered 3 bottles of Vitamin D


----------



## vevster

The first lady of Canada is being tested for corona virus......


----------



## MamaBear2012

Y'all, I'm going to have to start rationing. I bought a few extra food items to put in the pantry. DH and my kids act like this is food they should just blow through. If they close school, I know I'm going to have to put a limit on this stuff. I think that today I'm going to go pick up some more frozen veggies and some ground beef and chicken. Oh, and maybe a few more snacks since they are trying to eat it up, and I'll hide it. I'm going to try to have enough food for 30 days.


----------



## FemmeCreole

vevster said:


> The first lady of Canada is being tested for corona virus......


Yep. She just returned from the UK yesterday. 
Same UK trump says is exempt from the ban.


----------



## almond eyes

Aggie said:


> Agreed @almond eyes,
> 
> We are hearing about how many people are contracting and dying from the disease but not enough about the recovery statistics. I believe it far exceeds that of the amount dying from it but we are not hearing anything about it...I wonder why....



You raise some very interesting points @Aggie!!!!!I can only scratch my head and say hmmmm about the recovery statistics.  Also this time is also peak flu season too.  Last year I got the flu in April and it hit me like a ton of bricks.  I went to get my locs done yesterday and my loctician said black people don't have time for Corona.   I must admit for just a few minutes I envisioned black people as mystical unicorns that couldn't contract this virus, but then I snapped back to reality quick.   

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Ohio has closed all schools beginning 3/16. Extended spring break.. I believe three weeks for now. 
My job stopped all food and floral deliveries.


----------



## discodumpling

Its pandemonium...already. sigh. Shelves are empty. Water is gone...all that's left is Aquafina and we not that desperate yet! Stop n Shop is restocking so I'm gonna hit them up 1st thing in the morning. But right now lines ate outta control, you cant get a cart, folks patience is short. 
This is frfr not a "what if" situation anymore. It's as if Thanos snapped his fingers and this is the fall out.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Brazil's press secretary has coronavirus, he met with Trump a few days ago. Brazil's prime minister was tested as he was with Trump at Mar-a-Lago last weekend.

Trump seemed to be short of breath last night in his press conference. He should be tested.


----------



## awhyley

discodumpling said:


> Its pandemonium...already. sigh. Shelves are empty. Water is gone..*.all that's left is Aquafina and we not that desperate yet*! Stop n Shop is restocking so I'm gonna hit them up 1st thing in the morning. But right now lines ate outta control, you cant get a cart, folks patience is short.



Yall better stop being picky about that water and put it in the cart.


----------



## sheanu

awhyley said:


> Yall better stop being picky about that water and put it in the cart.


Might as well save your money and drink boiled tap water


----------



## lisatamika

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Brazil's press secretary has coronavirus, he met with Trump a few days ago. Brazil's prime minister was tested as he was with Trump at Mar-a-Lago last weekend.
> 
> Trump seemed to be short of breath last night in his press conference last night. He should be tested.


----------



## mochalocks

A couple of schools are closed here in NYC, due some students/teachers having it.   Smh.


----------



## BrownEyez22

awhyley said:


> Yall better stop being picky about that water and put it in the cart.



This made me laugh, my brother HATES aquafina and he is not a picky person either! lol


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Senator Lindsey Graham is self quarantining after possible exposure.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

discodumpling said:


> Its pandemonium...already. sigh. Shelves are empty. Water is gone...all that's left is Aquafina and we not that desperate yet! Stop n Shop is restocking so I'm gonna hit them up 1st thing in the morning. But right now lines ate outta control, you cant get a cart, folks patience is short.
> This is frfr not a "what if" situation anymore. It's as if Thanos snapped his fingers and this is the fall out.





awhyley said:


> Yall better stop being picky about that water and put it in the cart.





sheanu said:


> Might as well save your money and drink boiled tap water
> View attachment 456501



Isn't most of the bottled water mainly tap water from somewhere?  Is there really a magical fountain with crystal clear water tended by unicorns and fairies that companies go to get their water to bottle?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

@awhyley 

people are showing up for events even persons who prepaid, room cancellations are rising


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

the best water I've had was from Switzerland right from the pump in the mountains cold and refreshing it was really good


----------



## IslandMummy

FemmeCreole said:


> Yep. She just returned from the UK yesterday.
> Same UK trump says is exempt from the ban.


Same UK that gave Jamaica its first case


----------



## SoniT

All MD schools are closed March 16-27 and there is a ban on gatherings of 250 people or more.


----------



## Peppermynt

Disneyland is closed. March Madness is canceled.


----------



## missjones

Ohio schools are closed for 3 weeks.

My job canceled in person training that's coming up.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

I started following some white preppers.

A number of them are mentioning the mysterious death of the brother named Tim Cunningham who worked at the CDC.  I remember some ladies here knew him personally.

I totally forgot about his passing.


----------



## Layluh

washyohandslildirty said:


> I started following some white preppers.
> 
> A number of them are mentioning the mysterious death of the brother named Tim Cunningham who worked at the CDC.  I remember some ladies here knew him personally.
> 
> I totally forgot about his passing.


Why did he come up?


----------



## meka72

Thanks @vevster! I’ll post the link to the document below, from the EPA,  but I can still send you the pdf if you want to convert it (or don’t mind doing so). This is a list of anti microbial products that can be used to kill C19. 

https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2020-03/documents/sars-cov-2-list_03-03-2020.pdf


----------



## Loving

IslandMummy said:


> Same UK that gave Jamaica its first case


And second...


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @awhyley
> 
> people are showing up for events even persons who prepaid, room cancellations are rising



That's nothing.
There's a cruise ship coming here with 5 infected passengers: 4 crew and 1 guest.

Not sure whether the government is going to allow the passengers to disembark, but this riling up so many people right now.  It's too reckless; they're going to regret this and soon.

(eta: They're saying that the passengers will not be allowed to dock. We'll see how this pans out.)


----------



## OhTall1

Layluh said:


> I dont remember ever any epidemic causing a panic like this regarding basic necessities being out of stock.


But what epidemic can you name in your lifetime that was this big?


----------



## gn1g




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Isn't most of the bottled water mainly tap water from somewhere?  Is there really a magical fountain with crystal clear water tended by unicorns and fairies that companies go to get their water to bottle?



Idk but if there is Aquafina had their access revoked.


----------



## naijamerican

meka72 said:


> Thanks @vevster! I’ll post the link to the document below, from the EPA,  but I can still send you the pdf if you want to convert it (or don’t mind doing so). This is a list of anti microbial products that can be used to kill C19.
> 
> https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2020-03/documents/sars-cov-2-list_03-03-2020.pdf


@meka72, thanks so much for posting this!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

My kids' schools district is closed all next week.


----------



## yaya24

I cancelled my flight and festival plans for Afronation Puerto Rico next week.

No time for any issues.


----------



## kimpaur

My university is going entirely online ,beginning next week.


----------



## Lute

My job still hasn't said anything about working from home. I will not be happy if I have to commute from NY to NJ using public transpiration.
I've already emailed my boss, with a nice and polite tone.


----------



## Lute

Ganjababy said:


> I keep going to the supermarket to get toilet paper to no avail. At this point I will end up using paper towels. They have them on sale and I now have 3 jumbo packs.


have you tried going to a home depot, bed bath and beyond, target, or walmart. The other option is setting up a bidet if your toilet allows it to let you use less toilet paper.


----------



## Chromia

rayne said:


> My sister works in a casino and my mom works at a post office and neither places are taking any type of precautions. I know people posted some supplements in this thread, so I'm going to make a list and get them for my peeps.
> 
> I also told DH to get refills for his prescriptions. I'm going to do the same. I'm also going to take pics of important documents .
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your info!! I probably wouldn't have thought to do any of those things this soon if it hadn't been for you.


The casinos near me put hand sanitizing stations throughout their properties.

They also said they're continually replenishing the soap in the restrooms and they're routinely cleaning machines, tables, and dining surfaces.  I don't know if they meant that they're doing that more frequently or if they were just letting people know that that's what they do.


----------



## msbettyboop

Canada's mostly open but I'm ready. I wash my hands so many times a day, the first layer of skin is getting ready to come off. I'm also social distancing the heck out of my surroundings. I'll what's up you homie from over here but stay the hell away from me. I'd start walking where I need to go if it wasn't so ******* cold and I don't drive!


----------



## Ganjababy

FemmeCreole said:


> Yep. She just returned from the UK yesterday.
> Same UK trump says is exempt from the ban.


The 2 people affected by the virus in Jamaica also got it from the uk


----------



## Ganjababy

IslandMummy said:


> Same UK that gave Jamaica its first case


U beat me to it lol


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

From NYC-

Broadway is shutting down tomorrow  night.
Many museums and concert halls are shutting to the public also starting tomorrow.

Better stock up on books/ebooks before the libraries shut down.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

So district personnel is working from home, but school is still in session. Backwards ain’t it...


----------



## shelli4018

My state cancelled school for the rest of the month. I’m relieved.


----------



## Aggie

dicapr said:


> The theory is that if you are healthy and catch it your symptoms usually aren’t bad enough to seek medical attention. So you’d take OTC meds and keep it moving all while infecting others around you.
> 
> Only those with severe symptoms are seeking medical intervention which is why those who are recovering are a big question mark. Most are popping Tylenol and drinking OJ and continuing on about their lives. So far they think that approximately 80% of infected individuals have cases mild enough to recover without medical treatment.


Makes sense. That clarifies it for me. Thanks so much.


----------



## Aggie

oneastrocurlie said:


> About 68k have recovered vs almost 5k that have died.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> More infograpgics: https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-infographic-datapack/


Thanks for sharing these links @oneastrocurlie.


----------



## Chromia

Just got an email from Chick-fil-A that they're working with the CDC and local public health officials, they've heightened their cleaning & disinfecting procedures, etc.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Trump considering travel bans to Cali and Wa state
President Trump said Thursday that travel restrictions to California and Washington, two states hit hard by the coronavirus outbreak, were possible “if an area gets too hot.”

One day after announcing a 30-day suspension of travel from the European Union to the United States, Trump was asked by a reporter in the Oval Office whether domestic restrictions were also possible.

“Is it a possibility?” Trump responded. “Yes, if somebody gets a little bit out of control, if an area gets too hot.”

Trump canceled his own trip to Nevada and Colorado minutes after announcing the EU travel restrictions.

Of the more than 1,400 cases of coronavirus confirmed in the United States, the largest number, 341, are in Washington state. New York has reported 327 cases, the second-highest, and California currently has 201.

Trump’s use of international travel bans has been criticized by public health officials who say the virus is already in the United States and spreading rapidly.






President Trump at the White House on Thursday. (Evan Vucci/AP)
Connecticut’s chief epidemiologist said Thursday that 10 to 20 percent of the state’s population could contract coronavirus over the next month. Given Connecticut’s population of 3.75 million, that translates to between 357,300 and 714,600 infected residents. To date, only three people in Connecticut have tested positive for the coronavirus.

Amy Acton, Ohio’s health department director, made an equally dire assessment about her state, saying data indicate that 1 percent of the state’s population is likely already infected with the coronavirus. That means 117,000 people could be walking around with the virus at the present time. Just six cases have been reported in Ohio so far.




Tyler [email protected]
https://twitter.com/Tylerjoelb/status/1238178944131760129

This is huge: Ohio Health Dept. Director Amy Acton is saying that evidence of community spread indicates that 1% of Ohioans are currently carrying coronavirus. That's *117,000* people.

Only 5 in Ohio have actually tested positive to this point.


----------



## qchelle

shelli4018 said:


> My state cancelled school for the rest of the month. I’m relieved.



What state is that? I've heard of school closures being 2wks, but wow, a month?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Chromia




----------



## CurlyNiquee

Coworker was at work sick with a sore throat coughing into the air without covering his mouth and also directly into his hand. I’m so irritated, like why are you here?! We are in the IT department, you can remote in!


----------



## rayne

I'm at Walmart just doing my regular shopping and it's not as bad as I thought but it's not good either. I'm glad that I came today instead of Saturday because it'd probably be worse. They're either completely out of or really low on everything you can think of from dishwashing liquid to sanitary napkins to plastic utensils. I'm going to a grocery store after this and I'm scared it's going to be even worse.


----------



## vevster

I just saw this on IG


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> I just saw this on IG


Where is Sylvia now and what else did she predict?


----------



## Chromia

My local DMV is asking people to bring their own pens.

Good idea.  If you're going to the DMV, the bank, etc and you usually use a shared pen, bring your own if you might have to fill out a form or sign something.


----------



## Alta Angel

My district has just cancelled school indefinitely...


----------



## Everything Zen

Sophie Trudeau has been confirmed positive:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/global...ie-gregoire-trudeau-coronavirus-positive/amp/


----------



## cocosweet

cocosweet said:


> A former coworker of dh's moved to Italy just in time for this.
> 
> My girl scout troop is traveling to the founder's house in Savannah next week. We gone be wiping down everything in sight on the train.


 After having a come to Jesus convo with my coleader today:






More like postponed, but there's no gif for that to express my feelings.
 I was so excited about this trip too.


----------



## vevster

nycutiepie said:


> Where is Sylvia now and what else did she predict?


She is deceased and the book is 900 bucks.


----------



## vevster




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## fifi134

@qchelle Not sure which state @shelli4018 is in, but there’s a district in MA that’s closed until 4/27; a month and a half!


----------



## qchelle

fifi134 said:


> @qchelle Not sure which state @shelli4018 is in, but there’s a district in MA that’s closed until 4/27; a month and a half!



Wow!!


----------



## winterinatl

Wa state gov amended his previous announcement. He ordered 43 districts across three counties to close for six weeks. We are providing “maintenance” instruction. We won’t take grades or attendance. Purely to keep students engaged over the long break. We will feed them sack breakfasts and lunches. Admin still report to work. Teachers get to stay home as of Monday. Not sure about classified yet.
My sis the infectious diseases doc doesn’t have a place for her kids to go. She still needs to work. Said her kids’ friends’ parents won’t keep them bc she works in a hospital. I may have to bring them to school with me. How boring for them!

ETA: state instruction site says we won’t have to make up this missed time like snow days.


----------



## Theresamonet

I’ve been getting a million emails, from every company about this virus. It’s annoying me.


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> She is deceased and the book is 900 bucks.


The Audiobook is 900, the book on kindle is 12 bucks.. *sigh* I miss listening to her... She was on the money about using light for healing when I used to watch her on the Montell Williams show.


----------



## sheanu

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Isn't most of the bottled water mainly tap water from somewhere?*  Is there really a magical fountain with crystal clear water tended by unicorns and fairies that companies go to get their water to bottle?*


Yes.


----------



## sheanu

awhyley said:


> That's nothing.
> There's a cruise ship coming here with 5 infected passengers: 4 crew and 1 guest.
> 
> Not sure whether the government is going to allow the passengers to disembark, but this riling up so many people right now.  It's too reckless; they're going to regret this and soon.
> 
> (eta: They're saying that the passengers will not be allowed to dock. We'll see how this pans out.)


My coworker was just telling me this morning that he and his wife are super excited to go on a cruise they booked after all this went down. It's this weekend.  He is black and married to a clear woman.


----------



## Chromia

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve been getting a million emails, from every company about this virus. It’s annoying me.


I got emails from Pet Supplies Plus and PetSmart about the virus, which I wasn't expecting but it makes sense.

I get emails from 2 malls but so far only 1 of them sent a COVID-19 email.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> I just saw this on IG


This week, someone showed me a copy of this book on their phone. I thought it was coming from the 1981 Dean Koontz's book _The Eyes of Darkness_.  I was shocked at the details coming from what I thought was one book. Now I know it was two different books. Thank you for the information.  Still very interesting, if it is true.


----------



## Chromia

discodumpling said:


> Its pandemonium...already. sigh. Shelves are empty. Water is gone...all that's left is Aquafina and we not that desperate yet! Stop n Shop is restocking so I'm gonna hit them up 1st thing in the morning. But right now lines ate outta control, you cant get a cart, folks patience is short.
> This is frfr not a "what if" situation anymore. It's as if Thanos snapped his fingers and this is the fall out.





sheanu said:


> Might as well save your money and drink boiled tap water
> View attachment 456501





BrownEyez22 said:


> This made me laugh, my brother HATES aquafina and he is not a picky person either! lol





oneastrocurlie said:


> Idk but if there is Aquafina had their access revoked.


I used to always drink bottled water, and I always bought Aquafina because of the price.

One day I just couldn't take it anymore.  I had enough of that aftertaste.  Actually it's more like a during-taste.

It's the worst when you're really thirsty and drink it really fast.  Tastes like I don't know, dirty metal or something.  None of the other bottled water that I've had tastes like that.


----------



## Theresamonet

Chromia said:


> I got emails from Pet Supplies Plus and PetSmart about the virus, which I wasn't expecting but it makes sense.
> 
> I get emails from 2 malls but so far only 1 of them sent a COVID-19 email.



So far I’ve gotten emails from:

Office Depot
Macy’s
Hilton
American Airlines
Sephora
Ulta
Walgreens
Her Imports USA (I bought hair from them before)
Gallerie Aesthetique
Aida Bicaj Spa
Pet Smart
Pnc bank
Capital one
Uber
M life rewards
Nordstrom rack
Thrive market
Bed bath & Beyond
Mountain Rose Herbs
Vicki Morav
Vitamix
Headquarters Beercade
Henna Sooq
Pizza Hut
Jakprints, inc
Texas de Brazil
Chipotle
Sally Beauty
Do312
Carnival Cruise Line
Coach
Taco Bell
Giordanos
Victoria’s Secret
Express
Bloomingdale’s
Comcast/Xfinity
Banfield Pet Hospital
World Market
Brian Gavin Diamonds
Michaels
Francesca’s
Mercari
Peach & Lily
QVC
Urban Outfitters
Anthropologie
Chicago Children’s Museum...

This is too much. Partially my fault for being on too many mailing lists, but I don’t think every company needs to send a message about the virus.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Now people done lost their minds.  But at least shipping is free lol.


----------



## vevster

Jmartjrmd said:


> Now people done lost their minds.  But at least shipping is free lol.
> 
> View attachment 456513


Are you telling me if I walk into a grocery store this weekend I won’t find toilet paper?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

vevster said:


> Are you telling me if I walk into a grocery store this weekend I won’t find toilet paper?


I had to go on the military base to get toliet paper and I went yesterday.
My friend in Miami got lucky as a truck had just come in so she was able to get some from walmart.
But TP has been sold out on amazon, walmart, target, costco etc  and in stores thus the reason for price gouging.


----------



## discodumpling

It will take more than a pandemic to shut NYC schools down! Our mayor and the head of the DOE simply are not about that life! As always I will make the decision to keep my kids home on my own. 
Additionally my boss is all about the money. What he keeps repeating is "I dont want business to stop" so all we've been doing is working out the logistics of working from home..."just incase" As long as the virus stays out of of NC factory little big boss will be happy! 
We have 2 elderly coworkers that have been inexplicably absent from work
..they ain't telling us NOTHING...and that concerns me a bit. Like what yall hiding? We shall see if they return next week! 
Finished my supply assessment and thanks to my West Indian sensibilities we have more than enough rice, peas and beans, flour  and cornmeal to last for a while. 
I plan to make meals like chicken soup and fish tea that go a long way and keep your tummy satisfied! 
We not even gonna talk about cleaning supplies. I have 2 giant bottles of Dettol and  2 Lysol and 3 Mr Clean cause if it's on sale I buy! My bleach game is off the chain and I have 3 bottles of 90% Alchohol. 
I'm glad I decided to assess before panic shopping! I dont wanna contribute to the hysteria.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

We good over here.  My oldest just eat like we rich though.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

The government is going to have us all quarantined for a week or more with the way things are going.


----------



## nyeredzi

They closed down public schools over the entire state of MD for 2 weeks, with not a single infection among children in the whole state. Seems like an over-reaction to me. And now the population with kids who aren't old enough to watch themselves (like me) have to figure out what we are going to do for this time period. Teleworking while watching kids is a joke. If they're in on the joke with me, okay, but it's not real life.

At least my 2 year old's daycare is still open. For now.


----------



## Ganjababy

Great thread title update.


----------



## vevster

Joy Behar of The View is OUT

Joy Behar is taking time off as a co-host of “The View” as a safety precaution against coronavirus, Variety has learned.

Behar, 77, announced her decision Thursday during a pre-taped episode of “The View” that will air Friday. Neither she nor any of the staff members that work on the ABC daytime talk show have tested positive for the coronavirus. But Behar has decided that she’s staying home for now — at the urging of her daughter — to keep herself safe from the threat of getting sick.

https://pagesix.com/2020/03/12/the-views-joy-behar-takes-time-off-due-to-coronavirus/


----------



## vevster

nyeredzi said:


> They closed down public schools over the entire state of MD for 2 weeks, with not a single infection among children in the whole state. Seems like an over-reaction to me. And now the population with kids who aren't old enough to watch themselves (like me) have to figure out what we are going to do for this time period. Teleworking while watching kids is a joke. If they're in on the joke with me, okay, but it's not real life.
> 
> At least my 2 year old's daycare is still open. For now.


The issue is that kids can be positive with no symptoms.... and with limited testing.....


----------



## Ganjababy

I don’t blame her. She is 77


----------



## SoniT

Ganjababy said:


> I don’t blame her. She is 77


I don't blame Joy either. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Dellas

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/jetblue-passenger-banned-coronavirus-trnd/


Jet Blue band passenger who informed the crew he or she had Covid after the flight.

Been saying it all along. If you are sick whether it is bronchitis or whatever please have yourself checked out....if you don't have the funds go to a clinic.....
If airlines start being sued for allowing contagion people will take stuff seriously esp. If the individual has symptoms.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I told DH the same thing yesterday. They already don't know what they're dealing with and they better hope it doesn't mutate, or mutate beyond control. 





Reinventing21 said:


> I am concerned that not only does covid-19 spreads faster than anything, but that it may possibly be that it is mutating faster, hence the real lack of steady patterns for symptoms and outcomes for those infected.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Theresamonet said:


> So far I’ve gotten emails from:
> 
> Office Depot
> Macy’s
> Hilton
> American Airlines
> Sephora
> Ulta
> Walgreens
> Her Imports USA (I bought hair from them before)
> Gallerie Aesthetique
> Aida Bicaj Spa
> Pet Smart
> Pnc bank
> Capital one
> Uber
> M life rewards
> Nordstrom rack
> Thrive market
> Bed bath & Beyond
> Mountain Rose Herbs
> Vicki Morav
> Chicago Children’s Museum...
> 
> This is too much. Partially my fault for being on too many mailing lists, but I don’t think every company needs to send a message about the virus.



Overkill.

So is buying up all the toilet paper. I went to Kroger for 5 things and it was like the zombie apocalypse was coming. It's a shame because food is out because people are hoarding, buying more than they could even reasonably consume. Not because there's a shortage. And people who actually just want to regularly grocery shop can't get what they need.


----------



## BonBon

Our tenants father passed away a few weeks ago in Italy. She can't go to his funeral because they would make her self isolate when she came back and she can't afford it. Going to see what we can do but 2 weeks might leave her in a bad situation even so.


----------



## gn1g

vevster said:


> Joy Behar of The View is OUT
> 
> Joy Behar is taking time off as a co-host of “The View” as a safety precaution against coronavirus, Variety has learned.
> 
> *Behar, 77*, announced her decision Thursday during a pre-taped episode of “The View” that will air Friday. Neither she nor any of the staff members that work on the ABC daytime talk show have tested positive for the coronavirus. But Behar has decided that she’s staying home for now — at the urging of her daughter — to keep herself safe from the threat of getting sick.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2020/03/12/the-views-joy-behar-takes-time-off-due-to-coronavirus/



WHAT. . . 77 years old.  The woman looks Fabulous!


----------



## gn1g

Dellas said:


> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/jetblue-passenger-banned-coronavirus-trnd/
> 
> 
> Jet Blue band passenger who informed the crew he or she had Covid after the flight.
> 
> Been saying it all along. If you are sick whether it is bronchitis or whatever please have yourself checked out....if you don't have the funds go to a clinic.....
> If airlines start being sued for allowing contagion people will take stuff seriously esp. Is the individual has symptoms.



I am hoping they put this dude in jail for a minimum of 30 days. and if anyone gets sick and dies. then handle him accordingly.


----------



## gn1g

oneastrocurlie said:


> Overkill.
> 
> *So is buying up all the toilet paper.* I went to Kroger for 5 things and it was like the zombie apocalypse was coming. It's a shame because food is out because people are hoarding, buying more than they could even reasonably consume. Not because there's a shortage. And people who actually just want to regularly grocery shop can't get what they need.




TP!  
Growing up, I learned to always stock pile TP, soap, OTC meds and anything on sale. 

I too was in Krogers yesterday and the store was packed, folks with carts overflowing.  But the supplements and vitamins were stocked.


----------



## discodumpling

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> We good over here.  My oldest just eat like we rich though.


 I'm more nervous about feeding my bottomless pit of a teenager for 2 weeks too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Mah,Yuh got any food fi nyam?? I just looked at him @discodumpling


----------



## VinaytheMrs

My job is sending us to work from home starting Monday. 
They are a large bank and it’s too many of us in the building.


----------



## gn1g

discodumpling said:


> I'm more nervous about feeding my bottomless pit of a teenager for 2 weeks too!



You gotta to Cook COOK!

buy foods that take longer to digest.  Oatmeal, sweetpotatoes, bags of potatoes.  heavy food


----------



## menina

School is closed in Michigan..
I work in a mall..
Plan to grocery shop when I get off..
Dollar store was already out of hand sanitizer, rubbing alcohol, and disinfectanting wipes yesterday..
:/


----------



## SoniT

Trump is declaring a national emergency.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went to grocery store after work today for a few things.  Took 20 minutes.  

folks that had less stuff were in line longer. no eggs. Damn near all the can stuff  was gone.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> From NYC-
> 
> Broadway is shutting down tomorrow  night.
> Many museums and concert halls are shutting to the public also starting tomorrow.
> 
> Better stock up on books/ebooks before the libraries shut down.




Too late - New York Public Library shut down their branches at least until the end of March.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

menina said:


> School is closed in Michigan..
> I work in a mall..
> Plan to grocery shop when I get off..
> Dollar store was already out of hand sanitizer, rubbing alcohol, and disinfectanting wipes yesterday..
> :/


If you're near Somerset Mall they have hand sanitizer at the Bath and Body Works there. It's been closed for a month for remodeling so they had full inventory. Multiple bins full of hand sanitizer. They had 20 people in line when they opened. I was there around 10:20 and there were 10+ people in line. Not sure how long it'll take to sell out but I think most people should be good if they go today since they're limiting people to 10 max.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Too late - New York Public Library shut down their branches at least until the end of March.


There's always ebooks.

ETA: There'll be a lot of Netflix binge watching for all of us.


----------



## fifi134

My district just shut down schools for 2 weeks.


----------



## Everything Zen

My team is grounded for at least two weeks and I can’t even visit my sites if I have any symptoms. So the Chief Medical Officer told the group to start getting used to working from home for the rest of the organization (since my team already works remotely) as it will likely become more of the new normal. 

I’m trying to enjoy my little ‘ronavirus staycation

Laughs in bronchitis


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My company decided yesterday that we're all working remote for 2 weeks. I have a feeling it'll be longer than that. I'm just glad they're taking these steps. My last company had over 5,000 employees and it was an open environment where everyone is next to each other with no walls or cubicles. A virus would spread like wildfire in a setting like that.


----------



## Dellas

My Costco just ran out of beef and chicken.  People are acting like it is Apocalypse Now. They were out of bread save hotdog bun. I had to hunt for a parking space and a buggy. Wow!

The only thing I could buy was ribs, so not complaining that much.


----------



## meka72

I work for state government and will be working from home until 4/3.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Dellas said:


> My Costco just ran out of beef and chicken.  People are acting like it is Apocalypse Now. They were out of bread save hotdog bun. I had to hunt for a parking space and a buggy. Wow!
> 
> The only thing I could buy was ribs, so not complaining that much.


Wow. That's scary. I want to go to Costco but I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble. If they're out of TP and food, why bother?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> Wow. That's scary. I want to go to Costco but I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble. If they're out of TP and food, why bother?



Kroger was out of ramen. Like all of it.


----------



## galleta31

Just a reminder that hand sanitizer kills both good bacteria and bad. Save the sanitizer use for when you can't wash your hands. Also, increase probiotics intake (yogurt, kombucha, fermented foods or supplements). There is research that shows gut bacteria places a big role in allergies, inflammation and even mental health.


----------



## Dellas

Black Ambrosia said:


> Wow. That's scary. I want to go to Costco but I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble. If they're out of TP and food, why bother?


I went @11am. You might want to go when they first open (and call to inquire about when new deliveries are supposed to arrive).  I have one loaf of bread, but I might need to buy two more. I am okay with milk.
I  am good with TP and water since I have water delivery service that just delivered the water for the month.
I need chicken, so I am going to go find some.
Costco was out of Salmon and my favorite vegetable melody.  I have to look for that as well.
I am frustrated right now.

I said all this to say still go out but strategize.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

oneastrocurlie said:


> Kroger was out of ramen. Like all of it.


That's crazy. Where are you?

I was grocery shopping last night (not Kroger) and debated getting more stuff just in case. They were low on some chicken and beef but I assumed they just hadn't had a chance to restock because there was still plenty of food in general. Now I'm not so sure.

I need to go out again. I was going to fill up some water jugs at Whole Foods anyway and pick up a package from the UPS store. I think I'll get more food just in case. I should have enough but how can I be sure when no one knows what to expect? Will we be doing this for the next 2 weeks? Months? Most places haven't had hand sanitizer for close to a month. Is that going to happen with TP and food?


----------



## discodumpling

1st case reported from my little piece of paradise, Antigua. Of course the person caught it in the UK. May GOD have mercy on us all.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> That's crazy. Where are you?
> 
> I was grocery shopping last night (not Kroger) and debated getting more stuff just in case. They were low on some chicken and beef but I assumed they just hadn't had a chance to restock because there was still plenty of food in general. Now I'm not so sure.
> 
> I need to go out again. I was going to fill up some water jugs at Whole Foods anyway and pick up a package from the UPS store. I think I'll get more food just in case. I should have enough but how can I be sure when no one knows what to expect? Will we be doing this for the next 2 weeks? Months? Most places haven't had hand sanitizer for close to a month. Is that going to happen with TP and food?



I'm in Ohio.


----------



## natural2008

oneastrocurlie said:


> Kroger was out of ramen. Like all of it.



Geesh.


----------



## Ganjababy

discodumpling said:


> 1st case reported from my little piece of paradise, Antigua. Of course the person caught it in the UK. May GOD have mercy on us all.


They need to ban travel to and from the uk at this point. The first 2 cases in Jamaica were from the uk. Plus the Canadian pm wife got it from there too. My sister is talking about buying tickets to come and visit me from the uk. I told her not to but she is still looking. I just saw on bbc news that the insurance industry will not cover coronovirus travel claims


----------



## shelli4018

Though I’m glad Trump appears ready to announce a state of emergency I really wish he’d wait until the markets close. But I assume he’s trying to manipulate  the market before the weekend.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Dellas said:


> I went @11am. You might want to go when they first open (and call to inquire about when new deliveries are supposed to arrive).  I have one loaf of bread, but I might need to buy two more. I am okay with milk.
> I  am good with TP and water since I have water delivery service that just delivered the water for the month.
> I need chicken, so I am going to go find some.
> Costco was out of Salmon and my favorite vegetable melody.  I have to look for that as well.
> I am frustrated right now.
> 
> I said all this to say still go out but strategize.


Where are you?


----------



## discodumpling

NYC parents must make the hard decision that our mayor seems incapable of making. I'm leaning towards keeping my kids at home starting on Monday. 
To be fair he is in a quandry...close the schools and 100k homeless children who depend on school for meals and other things are screwed. Time to be selfish and make decisions for the health of my own unit.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> They need to ban travel to and from the uk at this point. The first 2 cases in Jamaica were from the uk. Plus the Canadian pm wife got it from there too. My sister is talking about buying tickets to come and visit me from the uk. I told her not to but she is still looking. I just saw on bbc news that the insurance industry will not cover coronovirus travel claims


This reminds me that I saw an expert on tv talking about how travel insurance won't cover coronavirus claims unless it has specific language for "No Exclusions." Apparently travel insurance usually only covers unknown issues. Since the virus has been around for months it's not unknown unless your issue is the president's ban or something like that.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Ganjababy

Of the resolved cases, It appears 7% of people who have the coronavirus die from the corona virus, compared to less than 0.14 of people with flu. I did my calculation using cdc statistics from 2018 flu season.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/index.html


----------



## dancinstallion

Ganjababy said:


> It appears 7% of people who have the coronavirus die from the corona virus, compared to less than 0.14 of people with flu. I did my calculation using cdc statistics from 2018 flu season.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/index.html



Yes but less people have COVID-19 so the percentage will be higher. 16,0000 people have died from the flu since November in the U.S And that is coming from the CDC. Compared to 38 deaths in the u.s. from the COVID-19 virus since January.

Correction
My bad it is 22,000 deaths from flu
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm

The flu causes more deaths.


----------



## Ganjababy

I know but if it continues to spread a significant amount of people will die. 





dancinstallion said:


> Yes but less people have corona so the percentage will be higher. 16,0000 people have died from the flu since November in the U.S And that is coming from the CDC. Compared to 38 deaths in the u.s. from the coronavirus.


----------



## Ganjababy

https://twitter.com/search?q=jack+ma&ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^search


----------



## Dellas

Black Ambrosia said:


> Where are you?


GA right now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> View attachment 456517


Who exactly is this directed to? The president? Health industry? How do we get it?


----------



## shelli4018

Bracing myself for this Oval Office address and market reaction. Last time he spoke I thought he had the ‘rona. Let’s see if his breathing is better today. Maybe it’s allergies.

He’d do himself a huge favor by putting forth something for the general public: paid sick leave, increased test capacity, stimulus...I don’t really wanna hear about saving Big Business.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shelli4018 said:


> Bracing myself for this Oval Office address and market reaction. Last time he spoke I thought he had the ‘rona. Let’s see if his breathing is better today. Maybe it’s allergies.
> 
> He’d do himself a huge favor by putting forth something for the general public: paid sick leave, increased test capacity, stimulus...I don’t really wanna hear about saving Big Business.


He’s expected to declare a national state of emergency to free up more funds. Maybe he’ll announce that he’s behind the bill Pelosi talked about earlier that’ll provide sick leave and pay for people impacted.


----------



## shelli4018

Lawd...he won’t be using a teleprompter.


----------



## ElegantPearl17

Just left 4 stores. No TP, hot dogs buns, paper towels, sanitizer. Like hot dog buns???? UGHHH!!! This is crazy!!!!!


----------



## Ganjababy

Not sure. I don’t think they have worked it out as yet. 





Black Ambrosia said:


> Who exactly is this directed to? The president? Health industry? How do we get it?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dancinstallion said:


> Yes but less people have COVID-19 so the percentage will be higher. 16,0000 people have died from the flu since November in the U.S And that is coming from the CDC. Compared to 38 deaths in the u.s. from the COVID-19 virus since January.
> 
> Correction
> My bad it is 22,000 deaths from flu
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm
> 
> The flu causes more deaths.


The 7% shows the probability is higher compared to the flu statistics.

An example would be flying with an airline that only flies about 10 times a year but crashes 50% of those times versus an airline that flies 10,000 flights a day but crashes 0.1% of the time.  More people died on the airline with 0.1% of crashes but which one would you take?


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Just received this text message...

“The governor has closed all Virginia K-12 schools for students for a minimum of two weeks, beginning Monday, March 16. More details will follow.”


----------



## Brwnbeauti

vevster said:


> Are you telling me if I walk into a grocery store this weekend I won’t find toilet paper?


There are no paper products at my regular store. Don’t need any so I’m good.


----------



## rayne

Well, I've been trying to avoid this thread for a little bit so that I can stop obsessing and just be in my own world for a few hours.  However, I was just informed that my daughter's school is closing from 3/16 - 4/3. One week is for their spring break, but the other days they'll be online. The good thing is that they're going to have a lunch distribution plan for qualified students. I hope more schools can do that.

I'm waiting to hear from my son's school. They have some stuff online but I don't think they're ready to go completely online, but i guess they don't have a choice.


----------



## rayne

rayne said:


> Well, I've been trying to avoid this thread for a little bit so that I can stop obsessing and just be in my own world for a few hours.  However, I was just informed that my daughter's school is closing from 3/16 - 4/3. One week is for their spring break, but the other days they'll be online. The good thing is that they're going to have a lunch distribution plan for qualified students. I hope more schools can do that.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear from my son's school. They have some stuff online but I don't think they're ready to go completely online, but i guess they don't have a choice.



Just got the email about DS and he texted me saying that got out early today.


----------



## silverbuttons

Trump looks like he’s checking out the doctor.  Am I imagining this? Lol. Maybe he’s just looking down at her paper.

no. He’s just looking down at her papers.


----------



## Ganjababy

trump is patting himself on the back but he was slow to respond.


----------



## nyeredzi

Ganjababy said:


> It appears 7% of people who have the coronavirus die from the corona virus, compared to less than 0.14 of people with flu. I did my calculation using cdc statistics from 2018 flu season.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/index.html



We don't know the fatality rate of COVID-19 because we don't know how many people have it because we are barely testing. We are only testing the sickest people who don't have anything else. So our denominator is too small. In S. Korea where they did mass testing, greater than any country per capita, their fatality rate on closed cases is less than 1%.  Still deadlier than the flu, but less so than SARS.  This makes me wonder how good our estimates are for flu, too, since we don't test people for flu they way they've been testing for covid19. But we have had longer to study the flu. From business insider https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-death-rate-south-korea-compared-to-flu-2020-3

"As of Thursday, 66 out of 7,869, or 0.84%, South Korean patients confirmed to have the coronavirus have died. Meanwhile, as of Thursday in the US, 38 out of 1,358 confirmed cases have resulted in death, a 2.8% death rate."


----------



## Ganjababy

Not one black person...


----------



## Everything Zen

One woman and all I see is a bunch of tool-ish looking white frat dudes up there giving each other props.


----------



## silverbuttons

Okay Pence. That’s enough brown nosing.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Feels like an episode of the Apprentice. Trump seems stuffy and sniffly as well...


----------



## shelli4018

This presser is dumb.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

silverbuttons said:


> Okay Pence. That’s enough brown nosing.


He might as well be on his knees.


----------



## Kalia1

P&T can say what they want they have dropped the ball and they better hope they get this virus contained quickly!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kalia1 said:


> P&T can say what they want they have dropped the ball and they better hope they get this virus contained quickly!!


He keeps bringing up Obama. He literally can't keep that man's name outta his mouth.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

gn1g said:


> TP!
> Growing up, I learned to always stock pile TP, soap, OTC meds and anything on sale.
> 
> I too was in Krogers yesterday and the store was packed, folks with carts overflowing.  But the supplements and vitamins were stocked.


Frozen veggies and fruits were also well stocked in my store. That’s what I need


----------



## galleta31

dancinstallion said:


> Yes but less people have COVID-19 so the percentage will be higher. 16,0000 people have died from the flu since November in the U.S And that is coming from the CDC. Compared to 38 deaths in the u.s. from the COVID-19 virus since January.
> 
> Correction
> My bad it is 22,000 deaths from flu
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm
> 
> The flu causes more deaths.





dancinstallion said:


> Yes but less people have COVID-19 so the percentage will be higher. 16,0000 people have died from the flu since November in the U.S And that is coming from the CDC. Compared to 38 deaths in the u.s. from the COVID-19 virus since January.
> 
> Correction
> My bad it is 22,000 deaths from flu
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm
> 
> The flu causes more deaths.


 I read that this year's flu killed more young people than usual. News about the flu has been placed on the backburner to coronavirus.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Republicans Are Sneaking Abortion Restrictions into the Coronavirus Bill*
*Anti-choice lawmakers are stalling emergency legislation. *

As lawmakers neared a deal on a coronavirus rescue package that would include paid sick leave and free virus testing, a few roadblocks emerged. Among them: Republican attempts to wedge anti-choice restrictions into the House's relief bill, turning—if momentarily—a public health crisis into an abortion debate.

The tensions reportedly revolved around the Hyde Amendment, a decades-old provision that blocks federal funds from going to abortion services, preventing millions of low-income Americans on Medicaid from accessing abortion care. 

*According to conservative media, some top Republicans believed a stipulation in the House bill requiring the government to reimburse private laboratories doing coronavirus testing could effectively overturn the Hyde Amendment by establishing a government funding stream not subject to the restrictions. In response, anti-choice lawmakers insisted on including language in the legislation that would reaffirm the principles of the amendment.*

When Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell announced on Thursday that negotiations over the coronavirus response bill would go into next week, he accused House Speaker Pelosi of turning the legislation into an “ideological wish list.” 

“Instead of focusing on immediate relief to affected individuals, families and businesses, the House Democrats chose to wander into various areas of policy that are barely related if at all to the issue before us,” McConnell said.

Yet it is often Republicans who use unrelated legislation as a vehicle for their anti-abortion agenda. And it’s not the first time they’ve used legislation tied to public health emergencies to do it: Amid the spread of the Zika virus in 2016, anti-choice lawmakers added a caveat blocking Planned Parenthood health care providers from accessing any of the designated emergency funds. 

Conservative lawmakers also tried to wedged a sneaky anti-abortion provision into Trump’s 2017 tax plan, giving expectant parents the option of creating a savings plan before their child is even born. The measure included fetal personhood language, referring to fetuses as “unborn children,” and defining “unborn child” as any “child in utero.” 

And abortion restrictions have been a sticking point in spending bills, which both parties use to push for policies they’re having trouble advancing by other means. In 2018, the White House pushed Republicans in Congress to slip measures that threatened to cut federal funding to Planned Parenthood into a spending bill to prevent the third government shutdown of the year—even though government dollars never went to funding abortion services at the clinics because of the Hyde Amendment. A little less than a year later, Democrats used their new House majority to pass a spending bill that challenged the one of the Trump administration’s most wide-reaching abortion restrictions: the global gag rule, a law that bans U.S. funding from going to international organizations that provide abortion services or even discuss abortion as a form of reproductive health care. (This version of the spending bill did not make it past Senate Republicans.) 

But while government shutdowns can, at a point, become national emergencies, none so far has compared to the scale of the current global coronavirus pandemic, which could leave the U.S. worse off than countries like Italy—which put a quarter of its population on emergency quarantine—the longer it delays decisive action. 

The unemployment benefits and free testing that are at the core of the coronavirus rescue package mean preventing further spread of the virus, and making sure that low-wage workers can afford to pay for food, rent, and other necessities if they get sick, or if their workplaces shutter to mitigate harm, or as a result of government mandates. 

Neither of those things have to do with abortion—they’re urgent health matters that require the fastest possible response from elected officials.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

galleta31 said:


> I read that this year's flu killed more young people than usual. News about the flu has been placed on the backburner to coronavirus.


Is the flu worse for smokers? I'm wondering if this could be due to the numbers of people vaping and using e-cigs.


----------



## Ganjababy

Yes I have been reading that some Chinese have been saying that the virus came from the US military


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This presser is making my blood pressure go up.


----------



## Lute

Ganjababy said:


> Yes I have been reading that some Chinese have been saying that the virus came from the US military


 There doing that to divert the attention... and rising anger of the whole situation.


----------



## [email protected]@

discodumpling said:


> NYC parents must make the hard decision that our mayor seems incapable of making. I'm leaning towards keeping my kids at home starting on Monday.
> To be fair he is in a quandry...close the schools and 100k homeless children who depend on school for meals and other things are screwed. Time to be selfish and make decisions for the health of my own unit.



But the issue with homeless children is not a public school issue. Services should be set up to help them outside of the school system. Period.

Sigh. It's just tough all around.


----------



## Kalia1

Now T said he’ll get tested...yeah right!!


----------



## Ganjababy

Everybody is his friend lol


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I’m just in awe at people who think hand sanitizer is the only way to keep your hands clean. “Oh my gosh no more Purell Mr. President what are we supposed to do?!” Soap and water fools! Purell should not be the main source for hand cleansing.  I’m convinced a lot of people are now washing their hands for the first time in years.


----------



## vevster

Brwnbeauti said:


> There are no paper products at my regular store. Don’t need any so I’m good.


I’m so happy for you. 
I don’t currently need, but I wanted to buy more.


----------



## Ganjababy

But you cannot really wash your hands when you are out and about. Hence the reason you want a hand sanitizer. I prefer to use a hand sanitizer when I am outside my home/work, except when using the toilet of course. Then I wash AND sanitize. 





TrulyBlessed said:


> I’m just in awe at people who think hand sanitizer is the only way to keep your hands clean. “Oh my gosh no more Purell Mr. President what are we supposed to do?!” Soap and water fools! Purell should not be the main source for hand cleansing.  I’m convinced a lot of people are now washing their hands for the first time in years.


----------



## SoniT

Trump needs to go ahead and take that test. He's been around several people who have tested positive.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

As an employer this *$#(%*%!!! bug has cost me so much time, money and aggravation.  A week ago, all employees had their own container of Clorox wipes and we had our regular stock of six 6 packs ( in the supply closet.   Whycome every single one of them are gone? When the cleaning people came last night I had to give them my container to use.  I called my vendor in my most pitiful voice and he let me know that he had a few packs left that he was rationing out 1 pack per customer with emergencies.  I think people have been stealing toilet paper too.

The kicker is I'm pretty sure the biggest thieves are my relatives.   Keep this pooh up tho.




Everything is a mess.  People have to take time off or work remotely because the schools and daycare have closed.  BOOOOOO!


----------



## shelli4018

Kalia1 said:


> Now T said he’ll get tested...yeah right!!


He shook Dr. Fauci’s hand and breathed all over the microphone. Then Dr. Fauci rested his hand on in cheek.

But hey, stocks rose. Somehow I think Monday will look completely different.


----------



## Lute

SoniT said:


> Trump needs to go ahead and take that test. He's been around several people who have tested positive.



He has it... i think he probably contracted during the PAC meetings. When one of the attendees who also had it shook his hand.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


> I’m just in awe at people who think hand sanitizer is the only way to keep your hands clean. “Oh my gosh no more Purell Mr. President what are we supposed to do?!” Soap and water fools! Purell should not be the main source for hand cleansing.  I’m convinced a lot of people are now washing their hands for the first time in years.


I think it was a valid question. Too many places don't have soap. Different cities are restoring water service. It's not as straightforward as it seems despite the number of lazy people we see everyday.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> As an employer this *$#(%*%!!! bug has cost me so much time, money and aggravation.  A week ago, all employees had their own container of Clorox wipes and we had our regular stock of six 6 packs ( in the supply closet.   Whycome every single one of them are gone? When the cleaning people came last night I had to give them my container to use.  I called my vendor in my most pitiful voice and he let me know that he had a few packs left that he was rationing out 1 pack per customer with emergencies.  I think people have been stealing toilet paper too.
> 
> The kicker is I'm pretty sure the biggest thieves are my relatives.   Keep this pooh up tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is a mess.  People have to take time off or work remotely because the schools and daycare have closed.  BOOOOOO!


Now you know you should've locked that stuff up two weeks ago. ijs


----------



## rayne

To those of you making your own hand sanitizers, stick to 70% alcohol.

https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/is...isinfecting-36723904?utm_source=pocket-newtab

*Why 70 Percent Alcohol Disinfects Better Than 91 Percent, According to a Microbiologist*
by Ashley Abramson
Published: Mar 9, 2020


When you’re worried about getting sick, it’s natural to bring out the big guns, like bleach or rubbing alcohol. Both of these products are effective at disinfecting your surfaces, but did you know there’s a counter-intuitive rule of thumb to follow when you clean with alcohol? It has to do with the percentage of alcohol by volume.

You would think alcohol solutions with a higher percentage would be more powerful at killing germs on your high-touch items like phones and doorknobs, right? A lower percent-alcohol means there’s more water diluting the mix in the bottle. But according to microbiology, *70 percent alcohol is probably more effective than 91 percent for disinfecting*—depending on what kind of germs you’re trying to kill. 

*Here’s why a lower-percentage alcohol might be a better weapon against germs:*
According to Dr. Elizabeth Scott, professor of microbiology at Simmons Center for Hygiene and Health in Home and Community at Simmons University in Boston, higher-percentage alcohols are more concentrated. That means lower percentages, like 70 percent, have more water in them. *Turns out, the water is actually an important ingredient here. *


 See More Images
Credit: Heather McClees
Basically, a 90 or 91 percent alcohol solution is too powerful in some cases: It fries the outside of the cell before it can get into the inside and kill the actual germ. 70 percent alcohol is just the right proportion of water and alcohol to zap the entire cell.

“Seventy percent alcohol has some water in it that allows it to cross a cell membrane, to really get into the bacteria to kill them,” Scott says.

Interestingly, Scott explains this rule of thumb only applies when you’re attempting to fend off bacteria. Alcohol’s effectiveness against viruses depends on the unique virus. Viruses with an envelope structure—including the flu virus, the common cold, HIV, and the new coronavirus—can be can be deactivated by alcohol solutions (like hand sanitizer) of 60 percent or more, while others like norovirus won’t be effectively targeted by any concentration of alcohol. (Hand-washing helps to physically remove every type or virus and bacteria from your hands, and is an important part of any hygiene routine.)

Practically, how does this rule-of-thumb apply to home hygiene? If you’re cutting raw chicken on the counter and want to effectively disinfect the surface to prevent cross-contamination of E. coli and salmonella bacteria, you’d want to opt for 70 percent alcohol. But if you’re trying to disinfect a surface that might have viruses lingering on it—for example, if someone in your house has the flu—any dilution of alcohol will work as long as it’s above the recommended 60 percent. 

In any case, it’s important to focus on hygiene practices like thorough hand washing (20 seconds of scrubbing each time!) and targeted hygiene (regularly disinfecting high-traffic hand-contact areas in your home, especially if someone sick has touched them). Stay healthy!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Crackers Phinn said:


> As an employer this *$#(%*%!!! bug has cost me so much time, money and aggravation.  A week ago, all employees had their own container of Clorox wipes and we had our regular stock of six 6 packs ( in the supply closet.   Whycome every single one of them are gone? When the cleaning people came last night I had to give them my container to use.  I called my vendor in my most pitiful voice and he let me know that he had a few packs left that he was rationing out 1 pack per customer with emergencies.  I think people have been stealing toilet paper too.
> 
> The kicker is I'm pretty sure the biggest thieves are my relatives.   Keep this pooh up tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is a mess.  People have to take time off or work remotely because the schools and daycare have closed.  BOOOOOO!



People are stealing supplies from hospitals so I'm sure that they are stealing from you as well You'd better start rationing that paper.


----------



## Everything Zen

Not even kidding: I know someone that just got locked down at a psychiatric hospital about 20 minutes ago with no visitors and zero info about a release date bc of coronavirus.

#wrongtimetogocray


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

discodumpling said:


> NYC parents must make the hard decision that our mayor seems incapable of making. I'm leaning towards keeping my kids at home starting on Monday.
> To be fair he is in a quandry...close the schools and 100k homeless children who depend on school for meals and other things are screwed. Time to be selfish and make decisions for the health of my own unit.



He also has to think about the parents who are still reporting to work. If you close the schools and parents can't stay home with their kids or make appropriate arrangements for childcare, you might end up with bands of roving youth causing terror and mayhem in stores and on the streets. especially since spring break is right around the corner. Unlike college students, most  public K-12  students in NYC can't do online learning so unless they have something to do, boredom might lead to some not so great outcomes.


----------



## cocosweet

School in my district is out until 3/30.

Spring Break got extended.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Ganjababy said:


> But you cannot really wash your hands when you are out and about. Hence the reason you want a hand sanitizer. I *prefer* to use a hand sanitizer when I am outside my home/work, except when using the toilet of course. Then I wash AND sanitize.



Key word is prefer and what about public bathrooms if you’re out and about? This lady acted like there is and will never be any other option to using hand sanitizer. If it’s sold out and you don’t have anything else then you have no choice but to make do and use the nearest public restroom. People need to stop acting like we never had options outside of hand sanitizer which first came on the scene in 1996. It was a dumb question.



Black Ambrosia said:


> I think it was a valid question. *Too many places don't have soap.* Different cities are restoring water service. It's not as straightforward as it seems despite the number of lazy people we see everyday.



If people can carry sanitizer with them then they can carry a small bottle or bar of soap if that’s the case.  People with water service are still asking these silly questions and telling on themselves.


----------



## shelli4018

A second attendee at Mar a Lago has tested positive for coronavirus.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

If anyone is close to a Fresh Thyme it's worth checking out. Some things were low like soup but I was able to get dinner fixings for tonight and breakfast food.

Lines weren't ridiculous either.


----------



## Kalia1

I can't believe 250 people died today in Italy due to the Coronavirus!! And 7 people have died here since 12noon.


----------



## Ganjababy

It’s for in between the times you do not have immediate access to washrooms. Like when you touch the elevator buttons etc. In addition to certain jobs like healthcare, cashiers handling money etc. 




TrulyBlessed said:


> Key word is prefer and what about public bathrooms if you’re out and about? This lady acted like there is and will never be any other option to using hand sanitizer. If it’s sold out and you don’t have anything else then you have no choice but to make do and use the nearest public restroom. People need to stop acting like we never had options outside of hand sanitizer which first came on the scene in 1996. It was a dumb question.
> 
> 
> 
> If people can carry sanitizer with them then they can carry a small bottle or bar of soap if that’s the case.  People with water service are still asking these silly questions and telling on themselves.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


> If people can carry sanitizer with them then they can carry a small bottle or bar of soap if that’s the case.  People with water service are still asking these silly questions and telling on themselves.


Not trying to  but there are lots of scenarios where you might not have access to water (public transportation) or where you'd have to touch a dozen things with your dirty hands before getting to a sink to wash your hands. In a global pandemic the president and these business leaders on his task force should be able to answer a basic question about availability of a tool the masses can use in addition to soap and water.


----------



## SoniT

This is a mess.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> People are stealing supplies from hospitals so I'm sure that they are stealing from you as well You'd better start rationing that paper.


But it's not even good toilet paper.  It's that one and a half ply what you get in public restrooms. 
Besides, unless you have a septic tank toilet situation,  I don't understand stockpiling tp when there are literally tissue, napkins and paper towel  everywhere.  And if absolute worst came to worst, then it's called use old face towels and wash them the same way people do cloth diapers.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

We're trying to accommodate people with small children whose schools have closed down but there are some jobs that just can't be worked from home.


----------



## Dposh167

TrulyBlessed said:


> Key word is prefer and what about public bathrooms if you’re out and about? This lady acted like there is and will never be any other option to using hand sanitizer. If it’s sold out and you don’t have anything else then you have no choice but to make do and use the nearest public restroom. People need to stop acting like we never had options outside of hand sanitizer which first came on the scene in 1996. It was a dumb question.


You're not always gonna have an option to wash your hands or run to a public restroom to use your little soap you carried in your bag. There are people who work who can't leave post to wash their hands. Or those of us who live or commute in big cities where we are exposed to hand rails, elevators, or bars on the subway or city bus to hold on to. We can't stop the bus to go and wash our hands at Mcdonalds then hop back on the bus. I think a lot of people know there are other options than hand sanitizer...but having it period is still a good option.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

People in the midst of this pandemic who want clean hands while there is a current shortage of hand sanitizer will find a way to keep their hands clean if they choose. Hand sanitizer is a very convenient option but it is not the end all be all in a crisis where there is a shortage. That’s all I’m gonna say about that and we can agree to disagree. As a tip I guess I’ll throw in a reminder to keep your hands away from your face, eyes, mouth, and nose until you can wash your hands. If you have access to gloves consider using those as a barrier as well when needed. Be well.


----------



## Dellas

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-stores-south-carolina-responding/5046023002/

*Not a 'normal Friday at Costco': The scene at a South Carolina grocery store*

Kolby Carignan thought he was being proactive by getting a head start on his weekend grocery trip Friday morning. He headed to the Greenville, South Carolina, Costco 30 minutes before the store opened.

However, "It definitely wasn't a normal Friday at Costco," Carignan told the Greenville News Friday afternoon.

 A line – almost the length of the store – had formed. Shoppers clutched their carts, waiting for the doors to open.

And once the store opened, people made a beeline for the toiletries section. A huge single-file line formed, and shoppers could barely move, Carignan said. 

"People bumping carts into each other, people snarling at each other because somebody else got to the toilet paper, or the water, or the freaking paper towels before them," Carignan said in a video to his social media followers after finishing his shopping.

Though Carignan said he didn't see anyone physically assault anyone, he did see two women "passive-aggressively" argue over the last packs of toilet paper.

"I've never experienced adults acting like children in a maximum capacity like that," Carignan said.

This is the scene at many grocery stores across South Carolina and the rest of the country amid the coronavirus outbreak. Here's what major grocery store chains in upstate South Carolina say they're doing in response:
*Publix*

Implemented a "heightened disinfection response program"
Suspended in-store food demonstrations until further notice
Applied purchase limits on some key items to allow more customers to get what they need
Have delivery and curbside pickup options available for customers who want to avoid crowds
*Lidl*

Stores are cleaned daily with "EPA-recommended sanitizing solutions approved for use in mitigating against COVID-19"
"Working diligently to secure our supply chain and limit impacts on availability to the largest extent possible"
Modified employee attendance policy and employees are encouraged to stay home if they are sick 
Restructured benefits so employees can get up to two weeks of pay if they have to miss work because they have the virus or are part of a government- or company-instituted quarantine
Limited non-essential travel for employees 
*Aldi*

Focused on keeping water, pantry staples, pre-made meals, cleaning supplies and toilet paper in stock
Applied purchase limits on some items
Intensifying sanitizing at stores, warehouses and offices
Encouraging sick employees to stay home and extended employees' sick leave policy
*Walmart*

Increased cleaning and dedicated an associate to clean key areas through the day
"Evaluating whether to modify store hours at some 24-hour facilities to allow for additional cleaning"
Pursuing an easier way to sanitize shopping carts
Have plans to use a third-party for sanitization if a location were to be impacted by the virus
Working to keep stores stocked and prices fair
Working to replenish paper products and cleaning supplies quickly
Diverting products to areas of the country where they're most needed and delivering directly to stores
Taking a firm stance against third-party sellers price gouging
Created a new policy with more flexibility on sick days and "pay options and support if they are affected by the virus"
Have online shopping and pickup options available

*Sam's Club*

Ensuring CDC-guidelines on cleanliness in stores
Increased frequency of cleaning in bathrooms, cafes and water fountains
Wiping down carts with disinfectant after each use
Posting hand sanitizer at entrances, exits and registers
Providing employees with up-to-date information
Working to replenish paper products and cleaning supplies "as fast as humanly possible"
Have Scan & Go, pickup and delivery options available
_Note: Local Costco managers said they were not allowed to speak with media. The Greenville News has left a voicemail with the corporate office._


----------



## Lute

SoniT said:


> This is a mess.


I agree.. he had almost 2 months to prepare.. but nah.... don't want it to mess with the election.


----------



## Dellas

*Brutal video shows two men attacking each other with broken wine bottles after their carts bumped at crowded Sam's Club*




*

Two men came to blows after one of them, using a motorized cart, bumped into the other's cart carrying a child 

Child's mother allegedly hit the man with the motorized cart, who then grabbed a wine bottle to defend himself 

Woman's partner also grabbed a bottle, and the two men proceeded hitting each other until the bottles broke, then slashing one another with shards 

Cellphone video showed men tussling on the floor, before one of them was taken away on a stretcher  

Despite rumors circulating online, local police say fight was not over a pack of water  

Coronavirus symptoms: what are they and should you see a doctor?
*
*Disturbing footage has emerged on social media showing a fight inside a Georgia Sam's Club packed with shoppers stocking up on supplies amid the coronavirus outbreak, during which two feuding men slashed  each other with broken wine bottleshe incident took place at around 5.30pm on Thursday at the Sam's Club location on Jimmy Lee Smith Parkway in Hiram, which was crowded with people. *

*According to a statement from the City of Hiram, police officers responded to the store for reports of an assault in progress and came upon two men suffering from multiple cuts. *

*The other man followed suit and the two proceeded to hit one another with the wine bottles until they broke, then continued slashing each other with glass shards, inflicting lacerations. *

*Cellphone video that has been widely circulated on Twitter and Facebook caught the end of the scuffle, showing the brawling shoppers tussling on the floor slick with spilled wine and littered with broken glass. *

*According to police, bystanders, including Sam's Club staff, helped separate the parties until cops arrived.   *

*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...acking-broken-bottles-Sams-Club.html?ito=1490*


----------



## FemmeCreole

Dellas said:


> *Brutal video shows two men attacking each other with broken wine bottles after their carts bumped at crowded Sam's Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Two men came to blows after one of them, using a motorized cart, bumped into the other's cart carrying a child
> 
> Child's mother allegedly hit the man with the motorized cart, who then grabbed a wine bottle to defend himself
> 
> Woman's partner also grabbed a bottle, and the two men proceeded hitting each other until the bottles broke, then slashing one another with shards
> 
> Cellphone video showed men tussling on the floor, before one of them was taken away on a stretcher
> 
> Despite rumors circulating online, local police say fight was not over a pack of water
> 
> Coronavirus symptoms: what are they and should you see a doctor?
> *
> *Disturbing footage has emerged on social media showing a fight inside a Georgia Sam's Club packed with shoppers stocking up on supplies amid the coronavirus outbreak, during which two feuding men slashed  each other with broken wine bottleshe incident took place at around 5.30pm on Thursday at the Sam's Club location on Jimmy Lee Smith Parkway in Hiram, which was crowded with people. *
> 
> *According to a statement from the City of Hiram, police officers responded to the store for reports of an assault in progress and came upon two men suffering from multiple cuts. *
> 
> *The other man followed suit and the two proceeded to hit one another with the wine bottles until they broke, then continued slashing each other with glass shards, inflicting lacerations. *
> 
> *Cellphone video that has been widely circulated on Twitter and Facebook caught the end of the scuffle, showing the brawling shoppers tussling on the floor slick with spilled wine and littered with broken glass. *
> 
> *According to police, bystanders, including Sam's Club staff, helped separate the parties until cops arrived.   *
> 
> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...acking-broken-bottles-Sams-Club.html?ito=1490*


Darn.., that’s just up the street from me


----------



## FemmeCreole

Cobb county schools are closed from 3/16 until further notice. Thankfully I work from home and I’m self employed. So I’ll be home schooling until further notice. 

I went to Publix today just for ground sirloin. The place hardly had anything. I had to stalk people in the parking lot for a shopping cart. I spoke to an employee who said they’ll be restocking tomorrow. 

I got all my major supplies 2 weeks ago so we’re good for now.


----------



## CurliDiva

Crackers Phinn said:


> But it's not even good toilet paper.  It's that one and a half ply what you get in public restrooms.
> Besides, unless you have a septic tank toilet situation,  I don't understand stockpiling tp when there are literally tissue, napkins and paper towel  everywhere.  And if absolute worst came to worst, then it's called use old face towels and wash them the same way people do cloth diapers.



Folks could also use baby wipes which are cheap and convenient to transport but not flushable.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

n


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Jmartjrmd My co-worker and I were just talking about what to invest in and I told him there'd be a bunch of babies born in 9 months.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> @Jmartjrmd My co-worker and I were just talking about what to invest in and I told him there'd be a bunch of babies born in 9 months.


Yep when theres been a huge natural disaster or bad winter the NICU is always hopping 7 to 9 months later.


----------



## vevster

There is a small Trader Joe’s near me. Driving home from work i noticed the line JUST TO GET IN was to the parking lot.


----------



## Dellas

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...idUSKBN2103EC?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews

Oslo airport closed. Norway not accepting people.


----------



## qchelle

One more person h


qchelle said:


> Someone from dhs job tested positive. Dh didn't have direct contact with the person. But he's teleworking the rest of the week. So me, dh, and dd are all home this week. (My job is only telework)
> 
> And another person from his job is currently undergoing testing.
> 
> His job is in VA, near the Pentagon. We live in MD.



Someone else has tested positive from dhs job -__- Dh says he didn't work directly with either person.

And 6 people from his job are currently awaiting results.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

TrulyBlessed said:


> People in the midst of this pandemic who want clean hands while there is a current shortage of hand sanitizer will find a way to keep their hands clean if they choose. Hand sanitizer is a very convenient option but it is not the end all be all in a crisis where there is a shortage. That’s all I’m gonna say about that and we can agree to disagree. As a tip I guess I’ll throw in a reminder to keep your hands away from your face, eyes, mouth, and nose until you can wash your hands. If you have access to gloves consider using those as a barrier as well when needed. Be well.



I wear latex gloves at work.  Wipe them down with a Clorox wipe after coming out of the brewery side.  Type away and keep it moving.  When I have to use the restroom I remove them, go wash my hands with soap and put a new pair of gloves on.  When I have to leave the office and go near the machines, i put  the gloves back on.


----------



## Dellas

*Passengers clamour for pre-flight screening to keep people who are ill from flying*
Author of the article:
Randy Shore
Publishing date:
1 hour ago  •  3 minute read


*Airline passengers are calling for stricter pre-screening measures to ensure visibly ill people are not allowed to board aircraft to avoid the nightmare scenario of being stuck in a tight space with a high risk of COVID-19 infection.*

Jennifer McPhail Grenz was flying to a conference in Saskatoon on Thursday with at least one passenger who was “obviously sick, clearly feverish and coughing.”


“The staff checking in on her were clearly looking at her and giving each other glances like, ‘What do we do?'” she said.

A second passenger complained about feeling “unwell and feverish” to cabin staff, who then moved other passengers away from him.

The COVID-19 coronavirus that is sweeping the world is spread by through large droplets when a person coughs or sneezes, according to the B.C. Centre for Disease Control.

*“It is awful to be locked on a plane with sick people and have no power to do anything,” McPhail Grenz said. “I feel like an idiot for flying. That’s my bad.”*


McPhail Grenz was scheduled to give a keynote address at the Graduate Student Plant Science Symposium, but the conference was cancelled while she was in the air, so she ended up taking four flights in one day to get back home.

“Now I’m a crazy vector for spread,” she said. “How can they say they are doing visual screening when there is no one taking temperatures and watching closely?”

She plans to self-quarantine on her Vancouver Island farm after the ordeal.

A social media straw poll found passengers are unanimous in their support for pre-flight screening.

“Do you mean they are still not measuring temperatures before board flights here yet?” asked an incredulous Diana Pozzolo.

*On a recent trip to Vietnam, Karen Tankard was screened for fever using a no-touch thermometer each morning before she was allowed to enter the breakfast lounge at her hotel.*

*Passenger Anne Mullens responded from an airport waiting area in Denver, Colorado, where adults and children in the crowd were openly coughing before boarding their flights to Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver. She plans to self-quarantine upon her return.*

On Friday, the federal government announced that all passengers arriving in Canada from abroad will be asked to self-quarantine for 14 days upon arrival. International flights will be funnelled into a small number of airports, but it is not known which ones.


Premier John Horgan asked Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on Friday to make YVR one of that small number of airports.

“I did not get a commitment that YVR would be one of those, but I expect that based on the volume of traffic through that that would be an obvious choice,” he said.

*Travellers from China, Italy and Iran are given specific instructions to monitor for symptoms and if they are ill they are referred to public health officials at the airport.*


Earlier this week, chief public health officer Theresa Tam advised Canadians to avoid all international travel, including trips to the United States.


*Some airlines in Asia are conducting temperature checks on passengers before they board and earlier this week Italy expanded temperature screening to all arrivals and some departing passengers, depending on where the flight is going.*

*Air passengers from China, Macau, Hong Kong, Italy and Iran who are flying to Thailand must present a medical certificate showing they are free of COVID-19 before boarding.*

The public health value of screening passengers is unclear. Efforts to detect SARS in Canadian airports in 2003 were unsuccessful, but the virus was relatively rare. Only 8,096 people were confirmed to have the disease worldwide.


****Airlines need to do more.
I knew I wasn't the only one thinking like this.


----------



## sheanu

TrulyBlessed said:


> I’m just in awe at people who think hand sanitizer is the only way to keep your hands clean. “Oh my gosh no more Purell Mr. President what are we supposed to do?!” Soap and water fools! Purell should not be the main source for hand cleansing.  I’m convinced a lot of people are now washing their hands for the first time in years.


I was behind some white girls at Walmart and they were complaining about how dry their hands were from washing them so often.  I'm like... so is this a first for y'all?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I wear latex gloves at work.  Wipe them down with a Clorox wipe after coming out of the brewery side.  Type away and keep it moving.  When I have to use the restroom I remove them, go wash my hands with soap and put a new pair of gloves on.  When I have to leave the office and go near the machines, i put  the gloves back on.






sheanu said:


> I was behind some white girls at Walmart and they were complaining about how dry their hands were from washing them so often.  I'm like... so is this a first for y'all?


----------



## cocosweet

sheanu said:


> I was behind some white girls at Walmart and they were complaining about how dry their hands were from washing them so often.  I'm like... so is this a first for y'all?


  Probably.

All I can say is in my travails over these last few weeks, I did not see soap shortages because everyone was buying the other things. Soap, the best weapon against corona, was always in stock. These posts have me afraid to go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## nycutiepie

CurlyNiquee said:


>


Thanks. I never heard of her but I definitely need to get my side hustle on,


----------



## rayne

Chromia said:


> The casinos near me put hand sanitizing stations throughout their properties.
> 
> They also said they're continually replenishing the soap in the restrooms and they're routinely cleaning machines, tables, and dining surfaces.  I don't know if they meant that they're doing that more frequently or if they were just letting people know that that's what they do.



It was just announced that all casinos in IL will be closed for 2 weeks.  So I  can relax a little bit. I hope other casinos follow suit or at the very least do what the casinos near you are doing.


----------



## tibb1908

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> He also has to think about the parents who are still reporting to work. If you close the schools and parents can't stay home with their kids or make appropriate arrangements for childcare, you might end up with bands of roving youth causing terror and mayhem in stores and on the streets. especially since spring break is right around the corner. Unlike college students, most  public K-12  students in NYC can't do online learning so unless they have something to do, boredom might lead to some not so great outcomes.



That's a parenting issue.  I feel like they would have been doing the same thing w/o school closures if that how they're allowed to roll.


----------



## Chromia

Wegmans 24-hour stores have a temporary change in hours. 

They'll close at 10pm, 11pm, or midnight and reopen at 6 or 7am so that staff can clean the stores and restock.

You can check the exact store hours in your area at https://www.wegmans.com/covid-19-response/#store-hours.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Same for Publix


----------



## B_Phlyy

Me and DH just got back from Meijer and Wal-Mart. No TP, bottled water, or hand sanitizer at all. Small amount of natural soap and loads of toilet cleaner.  Certain foods had quantity limits on them but we were able to get the canned good we needed. There wasn't much salt but we were at a rural county area so I assume the ladies who can food took it all. 

We got the last of the Lysol at both places because we happened upon the stock person as they were opening the box. Because that's what the issue is. It seems most stores are getting new stock everyday, some places even twice. But if you basically aren't there when the workers are stocking the shelves, you're going to miss out.


----------



## Dposh167

I really didn't think people would go through frozen fruit the way they are doing. It's completely gone in a all supermarkets I've gone too. Sucks for my smoothies.


----------



## meka72

*The Coronavirus Diet*




(Credit NPR)
Part of what makes coronavirus so scary for some people is the feeling of helplessness. There's no vaccine and no cure. We simply have to sit and wait and hope.

Maybe we're not totally helpless though. Just like hand washing can help lower our chances of getting the virus, a healthy diet may aid us in fighting it off. If you contract COVID-19, you're relying on your body's immune system to recognize the enemy and create antibodies to defeat it.

If this were an actual war between humans, and there was an enemy at the gates, wouldn't we want our army to be strong, well-fed, and ready for battle? The same logic can be used when we're thinking about our immune system. We want our white blood cells warriors to be capable of swiftly defeating the enemy.

Just as human warriors who are starving, nearsighted, hard of hearing, or disabled would have a harder time defeating an enemy, our immune system has a harder time defeating viruses when it's handicapped by a lack of nutrients.

You won't hear this advice from most medical professionals. Nutrition is not well-studied by most doctors. Their continued education is often facilitated by pharmaceutical companies, not the kiwi fruit coalition. As a result, "natural" medical interventions are often used as last resorts, instead of our first line of defense.

Let's take a look at what we can do to train our army of immune cells and prepare for battle with coronavirus:

*Selenium*
*Eat a couple Brazil nuts every day.*
Coronavirus seems to steal from your body's selenium reserves. In addition, for immune cells to have a high killing capability, they need antioxidants to protect themselves, which are supported partly by selenium [1]. 

It would be smart to start eating foods high in selenium, including oysters, liver, and sardines. Shrimp, eggs, and salmon are all good sources of selenium as well. If you're vegan or looking for the easiest solution, have a couple Brazil nuts every day and you'll be getting all the selenium your body needs. Don't overdo it on the Brazil nuts though–ten is not better than two in this case.

*Vitamin C*
*Pop a Vitamin C tablet every day, 500–1,000 mg.*
Vitamin C is helpful against many viral infections, but vitamin C deficiency is widespread. 31% of Americans have inadequate intakes of vitamin C [2]. Vitamin C is needed to maintain levels of glutathione, the immune system's primary antioxidant and a key component of being able to fight off pathogens.

Vitamin C is one of the safest nutrients. While many nutrients are actually toxic at megadoses, vitamin C has been found to be safe at almost any dose. It's one of the most well-studied supplements, and certainly safe to supplement at doses of a few grams per day. Some doctors have suggested that megadoses of vitamin C are an effective treatment against coronavirus, but the jury is still out on those claims [3].

It is possible to get enough vitamin C from food, but you'll have to eat a lot of citrus fruits, bell peppers, kiwis, broccoli, and kale. To be safe, it's probably best to supplement with 500 mg of vitamin C per day.

*Vitamin D, Vitamin A, Water*
*Get plenty of sunshine, drink enough water, and eat orange foods.*
Wherever coronavirus might enter your body–mouth, nose, and eyes–you have compounds that kill pathogenic microbes. Secreting enough of these compounds is dependent on having enough vitamin D, vitamin A, and water.

The best source of vitamin D is the sun. The UV rays in sunlight also happen to kill viruses and give you an attractive tan. Triple win. If you don't get much sun, consider supplementing with vitamin D3. 

Eat foods rich in vitamin A, including liver and egg yolks. While the form of vitamin A found in plant foods is not as bioavailable, it is still helpful. Carotenoids like beta-carotene in sweet potatoes, carrots, and squash and lycopene in tomatoes are what give those foods their orange and red colors. Dark leafy greens like kale, spinach, and chard are also good sources of vitamin A precursors. 

For water, you don't need to overdo it. Just don't be dehydrated. Listen to your body; if you're thirsty, drink water.

*Iron*
*If you eat red meat, don't supplement iron.*
Iron is a tricky one. While your body's immune system needs iron to be most effective against pathogens, too much iron can also feed the pathogens themselves. Iron is an essential mineral for nearly all life, including coronavirus. Not enough iron and your immune system is limited; too much iron and your body can't starve pathogens of this key mineral. 

If you're eating a real food diet that includes red meat, you're probably getting enough iron from food. To prevent iron overload, avoid iron supplementation and give blood regularly (for men and post-menopausal women). If you don't eat meat or shellfish, your risk of having excessive iron levels is low.

Vitamin C also enhances iron absorption, so there's more for you and less for unwelcome pathogenic visitors.

*Zinc and Copper*
*Enjoy oysters and dark chocolate.*
Just like with vitamin C and iron, it's important to get enough zinc and copper to give your immune cells the best chance of success in battle against coronavirus. Fortunately, the foods highest in zinc and copper are also delicious. 

Shellfish and especially oysters are by far the best source of zinc, with a half dozen oysters per week mostly satisfying your zinc requirements. Chocolate is an excellent source of copper, with just a few squares of dark chocolate (85% or above) per day satisfying your copper requirements.

Cashews are also a good source of both zinc and copper.

*Iodine*
*Eat stuff from the sea.*
Iodine is an extremely effective mineral employed by our body for immune killing. Like with vitamin C, high dose iodine treatment has been used to cure some infectious conditions. 

To keep your immune warriors strong, feed them a few hundred micrograms of iodine daily. You can supplement with iodine, or simply eat foods from the sea. On days you eat seafood, shellfish, or sea vegetables, there is no need to supplement.

My favorite form of iodine "supplementation" is to eat seaweed snacks.

*Smoking and Air Pollution*
*Don't smoke.*
Coronavirus started in Wuhan, China, where air pollution is a major problem and a high percentage of the male population smokes. Whereas only 3% of Chinese women have smoked, 62% of Chinese men have been smokers at some point. The coronavirus death rate among men in China is 2.8% compared to 1.7% for women, and some point the finger at smoking rates to explain the difference [4].

Coronavirus seems to work by binding to the ACE2 receptor in the lungs. One study found that cigarette smokers have a higher density of ACE2 receptors. If that relationship is causal, lung health may play a major role in fighting the virus, and air quality would play a role as well [5, 6]. While there's not much you can do if you live in an extremely polluted city, you can certainly refrain from intentionally sucking down smoke in the form of cigarettes. 

--

Summing it up, in order to boost your immune system in preparation for battle with coronavirus, you may want to get more of the following:

*Brazil nuts, bell peppers, kale, kiwis, broccoli, liver, egg yolks, sweet potatoes, carrots, squash, oysters, dark chocolate, cashews, shellfish, seaweed, clean air, water, and sunshine.*

Even if/when coronavirus is no longer a threat, we want our immune systems to be strong, healthy, and able to easily fight off infection. 

Our immune system is not just sitting around waiting for the next outbreak; with every breath of outdoor air, we take in 50,000 germs [7]. While most of these germs do not cause us to get sick, they do keep our immune system busy, regardless of coronavirus.

https://www.jeffnobbs.com/posts/the-coronavirus-diet


----------



## Ganjababy

Jmartjrmd said:


> View attachment 456589 n


----------



## tolly

Jmartjrmd said:


> View attachment 456589 n


@Jmartjrmd thanks, I actually lol at your post. Its a light hearted joke in the midst of the worrisome news.


----------



## intellectualuva

Its crazy. It feels like we've been talking about this thing for several months, but the thread only started 1/24 and then I commented 1/26. It hasnt even been 2 months where most of that time folks (not us) were saying this is their problem/not that serious and only in the last few days transitioned to the Book of Eli. Lol. The tide shifted very quickly. Its good to see though especially since social distancing and other measures appear to work.

What I am curious about is if it's going to go away very quickly come summer especially given what folks are doing now to limit the spread.

I did hear that Japan has a reinfection case. I'll post the story when I find it.



Ganjababy said:


> They need to ban travel to and from the uk at this point. The first 2 cases in Jamaica were from the uk. Plus the Canadian pm wife got it from there too. My sister is talking about buying tickets to come and visit me from the uk. I told her not to but she is still looking. I just saw on bbc news that the insurance industry will not cover coronovirus travel claims



Agreed. I didn't understand how Trump "banned" all the European countries except UK but that's whose going to African and Caribbean countries with the virus too. It's weird. It makes me wonder if this is related back to the shady US UK Trade deal.


----------



## intellectualuva

> *Japan confirms first case of person re-infected with coronavirus*
> 
> The reinfection has health officials worried the illness could stay dormant after signs of recovery.
> 
> _By
> Joseph Guzman_
> 
> 
> Officials in Osaka say a tour bus guide tested positive for COVID-19 for a second time.
> There have been a number of cases of reinfection in China.
> Japan’s prime minister has asked schools to close in an effort to curb the outbreak.
> Japan is reporting its first case of a person becoming reinfected with the coronavirus after showing signs they had fully recovered, according to Reuters.
> 
> Japan is reporting its first case of a person becoming reinfected with the coronavirus after showing signs they had fully recovered, according to Reuters.
> 
> Osaka’s prefectural government confirmed Wednesday a woman working as a tour bus guide tested positive for coronavirus for the second time after developing a sore throat and chest pain. The woman, who is said to be in her 40s, first tested positive in late January and was discharged from the hospital on Feb. 1 after showing signs of recovery.
> 
> Reuters reports Health Minister Katsunobu Kato said the government would need to monitor the condition of others who were infected and later discharged as health experts investigate testing positive for COVID-19 after an initial recovery.
> 
> As much remains unknown about the virus, cases of reinfection have health experts worried that the illness could remain dormant after an apparent recovery.
> 
> “Once you have the infection, it could remain dormant with minimal symptoms,” Philip Tierno Jr., professor of microbiology and pathology at New York University, told Reuters.
> 
> “And then you can get an exacerbation if it finds its way into the lungs,” he said.
> 
> There have been a number of cases of reinfection in China, particularly in Wuhan province where the coronavirus outbreak originated in late December.
> 
> There are more than 200 confirmed cases of the flu-like illness in Japan, excluding the 639 cases from the Diamond Princess cruise ship under quarantine in Yokohama.
> 
> The country’s schools are being asked to close from March 2 until their upcoming spring break in an effort to contain the virus, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said Thursday.
> 
> The outbreak has spread rapidly, infecting about 80,000 people worldwide and leaving nearly 2,800 dead, the majority of which have been in mainland China.



https://thehill.com/changing-americ...apan-confirms-first-case-of-person-reinfected


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> *But it's not even good toilet paper. * It's that one and a half ply what you get in public restrooms.
> Besides, unless you have a septic tank toilet situation,  I don't understand stockpiling tp when there are literally tissue, napkins and paper towel  everywhere.  And if absolute worst came to worst, then it's called use old face towels and wash them the same way people do cloth diapers.



Doesn't matter.  Opportunities . . .


----------



## Phoenix

PretteePlease said:


> View attachment 456500
> 
> I think everyone is over reacting but I’m still getting my disaster kit together and rooting for everyone black
> 
> someone mentioned their pastor y’all still going to church and mega church



My church just canceled in-person services and I’m so glad they did. If they hadn’t, I know my parents would have gone. I told them not to go last week and they went. Now we find out a church member is under self-quarantine due to possible exposure on an international cruise. They are both over 70 with underlying health issues, but I can’t get them to stay their behinds at home!


----------



## sheanu

intellectualuva said:


> https://thehill.com/changing-americ...apan-confirms-first-case-of-person-reinfected


Yiiikes this is worrisome.  So China already had cases of people being reinfected? Has anyone else heard about this before this article?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

sheanu said:


> Yiiikes this is worrisome.  So China already had cases of people being reinfected? Has anyone else heard about this before this article?


I saw an article about this and my coworkers were ready to fight me when I told them that getting the virus doesn’t give you immunity from getting it again. I’ll post the article when I get a chance but I’m sure it has the same details.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went to the store to get bacon because the little one exists solely to eat it.  

packed at 915. Was in and out in 20 minutes.  They had everything stocked.  No rush. Just folks waiting patiently. 

Essex County school districts closed for two weeks here in NJ.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Tired off the emails. Unless companies are closing or changing hours... Or giving away something for free, stop it.

Idc what Speedway is going. They don't even have hand sanitizer at the pumps here.

My HOA sent an email. Give it a break.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Dee Raven

Phoenix said:


> My church just canceled in-person services and I’m so glad they did. If they hadn’t, I know my parents would have gone. I told them not to go last week and they went. Now we find out a church member is under self-quarantine due to possible exposure on an international cruise. They are both over 70 with underlying health issues, but I can’t get them to stay their behinds at home!



How are you dealing with the stress of your parents. My mom is 71, recently became legally blind and has been taking the bus in the Bay Area where there are many active cases and she's mad at me because I told her that the CDC said anyone over 60 needs to start distancing. I am so frustrated. Groan. Why do I have to wait for the government to shut things down instead of her taking the safety recommendations prescribed by the the CDC and WHO. Are you just letting it go?


----------



## MzRhonda

CurlyNiquee said:


> Just received this text message...
> 
> “The governor has closed all Virginia K-12 schools for students for a minimum of two weeks, beginning Monday, March 16. More details will follow.”


Yep we are closed. We were preparing to close anyway but now it’s statewide starting Monday


----------



## MzRhonda

Lute said:


> I agree.. he had almost 2 months to prepare.. but nah.... don't want it to mess with the election.


It was a Democratic hoax...fake news that his rabid supporters are still believing


----------



## mochalocks

Our mayor won’t close the schools at all, because us teachers are babysitters, and the kids have to get fed.   

as of yesterday, I’m taking it day by day.   I think eventually they will close though.


----------



## almond eyes

Covid19 is s microcosm of the whole cancel culture.  Now it's all cancelled people, places, food, etc etc. (funny not funny). 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Everything Zen

The reinfection is the only reason why FH is taking it seriously now. Unfortunately he takes conspiracy theories way left and went all crazy on the coronavirus in the first place. I was the one trying to get him to calm down and educated him on the flu and sent him the Dr. Drew video and then he wouldn’t take anything seriously when everything was shutting down. So I guess this is my fault and he was right the first time. 

Update: I had to send him grocery shopping today and he was floored to see what’s happening (same thing that happened to me the other day just going to get a few things). Now he’s on high alert bc of his military background. He’s been disaster planning for years and has been prepping a place for us outside of the cities but I think that’s a bit extreme for this situation.


----------



## Chicoro

In 2014 Bill Gates gave a TED Talk. He stated the biggest threat to people is not nucleur annihilation by missiles, but annihilation by microbes, a virus.

This is because there is not a lot funding, money and resources put in place to deal with epidemics.


*Why Ebola didn't spread farther than the three main African countries:*

*There was a lot of heroic effort and work done by the health workers.*
They found the people [usually identified as 'patients zero']. They prevented more infections. *(Italy has never found patient zero or publicly announced it in the case of the COVID-19.)*

*The nature of the virus. Ebola does NOT spread through the air. *Thus, people who are contagious, most are so sick that they are bedridden and can't get up from their beds. The contagious people are not mobile.* ( There is no consensus that the COVID-19 virus is spread through the air.)*

*It did not get into/reach urban places.* Gates says, "That was just luck." *(This virus has reached urban places.)*

_*"So next time, we might not be so lucky. You can have a virus where people feel well enough that they can get on a plane or go to a market. The source of the virus could be a natural epidemic like Ebola, or it could be bio-terrorism.  And so there are things that would literally make things 1000 times worse. [...] This is a serious problem. We should be concerned. But in fact, we CAN BUILD a really good response system..."*_

Bill Gates

The World Bank Estimates that if there is a global outbreak, Global Wealth will go down, be lost in the amount of _3 Trillion Dollars! This is based upon a mathematical model, assuming there were 10 of millions of deaths. _

My observation is that *Gates makes the assumption that the next epidemic will occur in a Third World, poverty stricken country*. Perhaps that may be why things didn't seem to change. 

The irony is that epidemic_* started *_in a highly modern, urban city that is a global travel hub. Now, those proverbial chickens are coming home to roost as this situation has arrived at the doorstep of some of the wealthiest First World, wealth laden countries in the world. *Ironically, those Third World, poverty stricken countries are up to now, the least impacted. *

I believe that we may be down, but we are not OUT for the count. *There is hope and help on the way and the infections and deaths are peaking in China and perhaps Italy, too.*


----------



## intellectualuva

Spain is the next country getting hit and planes headed there have been turned around. 

Here is a little humor for anyone like me who is tired of seeing these emails from everywhere I ever bought anything ever.


----------



## Chicoro

Test


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ireland and the UK are part of the travel ban effective Monday.


----------



## Phoenix

Dee Raven said:


> How are you dealing with the stress of your parents. My mom is 71, recently became legally blind and has been taking the bus in the Bay Area where there are many active cases and she's mad at me because I told her that the CDC said anyone over 60 needs to start distancing. I am so frustrated. Groan. Why do I have to wait for the government to shut things down instead of her taking the safety recommendations prescribed by the the CDC and WHO. Are you just letting it go?



I’m frustrated as well. I pointed out to my dad that he had lung surgery a few years back. He was like, no, I had a (insert title of surgery that was pulmonary right in the name). Sigh. He tried to argue that it was surgery to the heart and lung area, not the lungs. Whatever. He said they were being cautious, so all I can do is keep checking on them.


----------



## shelli4018

intellectualuva said:


> Spain is the next country getting hit and planes headed there have been turned around.
> 
> Here is a little humor for anyone like me who is tired of seeing these emails from everywhere I ever bought anything ever.
> 
> View attachment 456615


Just read about an airline turning 7 planes heading to Spain around mid flight. Still not sure exactly what’s going on there. 

I’d look to Angela Merkel for reliable info in Europe. The UK government seems as dumb as the US at the moment. Pretty sure they’re relying on herd immunity at this point. They aren’t really trying to stop infection so much as manage it a bit. But if folk can become reinfected then the herd immunity gamble won’t work?


----------



## shelli4018

Black Ambrosia said:


> Ireland and the UK are part of the travel ban effective Monday.


Too late.

I wonder when countries will ban US travelers?


----------



## rayne

Black Ambrosia said:


> I saw an article about this and my coworkers were ready to fight me when I told them that getting the virus doesn’t give you immunity from getting it again. I’ll post the article when I get a chance but I’m sure it has the same details.



I had wondered if there was a possibility of getting reinfected. I wonder if the symptoms are milder the second time around. 

This just occurred to me. Is it that people get reinfected or does the virus go dormant, like with herpes?


----------



## SoniT

Coronavirus has now been diagnosed in every U.S state and Puerto Rico except for West Virginia.


----------



## Chicoro

I think Spain's death rate doubled this weekend.
_




 Al Jazeera English  1 hour ago
  Coronavirus: Spain reports 1,500 new cases in 24 hours Spanish media says Madrid is preparing to announce a nationwide lockdown amid increasing number of cases.

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugz3BeoxiiaqCoP2GhJ4AaABCQ_


----------



## TrulyBlessed

shelli4018 said:


> Too late.
> 
> I wonder when countries will ban US travelers?



My how the tables have turned lol.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This is why there's no hand sanitizer.

*He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them*
By Jack Nicas

March 14, 2020





An Amazon merchant, Matt Colvin, with an overflow stock of cleaning and sanitizing supplies in his garage in Hixson, Tenn.
Amazon cracked down on coronavirus price gouging. Now, while the rest of the world searches, some sellers are holding stockpiles of sanitizer and masks.

*On March 1, the day after the first coronavirus death in the United States was announced, brothers Matt and Noah Colvin set out in a silver S.U.V. to pick up some hand sanitizer. Driving around Chattanooga, Tenn., they hit a Dollar Tree, then a Walmart, a Staples and a Home Depot. At each store, they cleaned out the shelves.*

*Over the next three days, Noah Colvin took a 1,300-mile road trip across Tennessee and into Kentucky, filling a U-Haul truck with thousands of bottles of hand sanitizer and thousands of packs of antibacterial wipes, mostly from “little hole-in-the-wall dollar stores in the backwoods,” his brother said. “The major metro areas were cleaned out.”*

*Matt Colvin stayed home near Chattanooga, preparing for pallets of even more wipes and sanitizer he had ordered, and starting to list them on Amazon. Mr. Colvin said he had posted 300 bottles of hand sanitizer and immediately sold them all for between $8 and $70 each, multiples higher than what he had bought them for. To him, “it was crazy money.” To many others, it was profiteering from a pandemic.*

The next day, Amazon pulled his items and thousands of other listings for sanitizer, wipes and face masks. The company suspended some of the sellers behind the listings and warned many others that if they kept running up prices, they’d lose their accounts. EBay soon followed with even stricter measures, prohibiting any U.S. sales of masks or sanitizer.

Now, while millions of people across the country search in vain for hand sanitizer to protect themselves from the spread of the coronavirus, Mr. Colvin is sitting on 17,700 bottles of the stuff with little idea where to sell them.

“It’s been a huge amount of whiplash,” he said. “From being in a situation where what I’ve got coming and going could potentially put my family in a really good place financially to ‘What the heck am I going to do with all of this?’”





Mr. Colvin with his wife, Brittany, and son, Logan.
*Mr. Colvin is one of probably thousands of sellers who have amassed stockpiles of hand sanitizer and crucial respirator masks that many hospitals are now rationing, according to interviews with eight Amazon sellers and posts in private Facebook and Telegram groups from dozens more. Amazon said it had recently removed hundreds of thousands of listings and suspended thousands of sellers’ accounts for price gouging related to the coronavirus.

Amazon, eBay, Walmart and other online-commerce platforms are trying to stop their sellers from making excessive profits from a public health crisis. While the companies aimed to discourage people from hoarding such products and jacking up their prices, many sellers had already cleared out their local stores and started selling the goods online.

Now both the physical and digital shelves are nearly empty.*

Mikeala Kozlowski, a nurse in Dudley, Mass., has been searching for hand sanitizer since before she gave birth to her first child, Nora, on March 5. When she searched stores, which were sold out, she skipped getting gas to avoid handling the pump. And when she checked Amazon, she couldn’t find it for less than $50.

“You’re being selfish, hoarding resources for your own personal gain,” she said of the sellers.

Sites like Amazon and eBay have given rise to a growing industry of independent sellers who snatch up discounted or hard-to-find items in stores to post online and sell around the world.

These sellers call it retail arbitrage, a 21st-century career that has adults buying up everything from limited-run cereals to Fingerling Monkeys, a once hot toy. The bargain hunters look for anything they can sell at a sharp markup. In recent weeks, they found perhaps their biggest opportunity: a pandemic.

As they watched the list of Amazon’s most popular searches crowd with terms like “Purell,” “N95 mask” and “Clorox wipes,” sellers said, they did what they had learned to do: Suck up supply and sell it for what the market would bear.

Initially, the strategy worked. For several weeks, prices soared for some of the top results to searches for sanitizer, masks and wipes on Amazon, according to a New York Times analysis of historical prices from Jungle Scout, which tracks data for Amazon sellers. The data shows that both Amazon and third-party sellers like Mr. Colvin increased their prices, which then mostly dropped when Amazon took action against price gouging this month.

*Prices Have Spiked for Pandemic Supplies on Amazon*





At the high prices, people still bought the products en masse, and Amazon took a cut of roughly 15 percent and eBay roughly 10 percent, depending on the price and the seller.

Then the companies, pressured by growing criticism from regulators and customers, cracked down. After the measures last week, Amazon went further on Wednesday, restricting sales of any coronavirus-related products from certain sellers.

“Price gouging is a clear violation of our policies, unethical, and in some areas, illegal,” Amazon said in a statement. “In addition to terminating these third party accounts, we welcome the opportunity to work directly with states attorneys general to prosecute bad actors.”

*Mr. Colvin, 36, a former Air Force technical sergeant, said he started selling on Amazon in 2015, developing it into a six-figure career by selling Nike shoes and pet toys, and by following trends.

In early February, as headlines announced the coronavirus’s spread in China, Mr. Colvin spotted a chance to capitalize. A nearby liquidation firm was selling 2,000 “pandemic packs,” leftovers from a defunct company. Each came with 50 face masks, four small bottles of hand sanitizer and a thermometer. The price was $5 a pack. Mr. Colvin haggled it to $3.50 and bought them all.*





Hand sanitizer that Mr. Colvin is keeping in a storage locker.
*He quickly sold all 2,000 of the 50-packs of masks on eBay, pricing them from $40 to $50 each, and sometimes higher. He declined to disclose his profit on the record but said it was substantial.

The success stoked his appetite. When he saw the panicked public starting to pounce on sanitizer and wipes, he and his brother set out to stock up.

Elsewhere in the country, other Amazon sellers were doing the same.*

Chris Anderson, an Amazon seller in central Pennsylvania, said he and a friend had driven around Ohio, buying about 10,000 masks from stores. He used coupons to buy packs of 10 for around $15 each and resold them for $40 to $50. After Amazon’s cut and other costs, he estimates, he made a $25,000 profit.

Mr. Anderson is now holding 500 packs of antibacterial wipes after Amazon blocked him from selling them for $19 each, up from $16 weeks earlier. He bought the packs for $3 each.

Eric, a truck driver from Ohio who spoke on the condition that his surname not be published because he feared Amazon would retaliate, said he had also collected about 10,000 masks at stores. He bought each 10-pack for about $20 and sold most for roughly $80 each, though some he priced at $125.

“Even at $125 a box, they were selling almost instantly,” he said. “It was mind-blowing as far as what you could charge.” He estimates he made $35,000 to $40,000 in profit.

Now he has 1,000 more masks on order, but he’s not sure what to do with them. He said Amazon had been vague about what constituted price gouging, scaring away sellers who don’t want to risk losing their ability to sell on its site.

To regulators and many others, the sellers are sitting on a stockpile of medical supplies during a pandemic. The attorney general’s offices in California, Washington and New York are all investigating price gouging related to the coronavirus. California’s price-gouging law bars sellers from increasing prices by more than 10 percent after officials declare an emergency. New York’s law prohibits sellers from charging an “unconscionably excessive price” during emergencies.

An official at the Washington attorney general’s office said the agency believed it could apply the state’s consumer-protection law to sue platforms or sellers, even if they aren’t in Washington, as long as they were trying to sell to Washington residents.





Noah Colvin, Mr. Colvin’s brother, moving boxes of hand sanitizer from his brother’s storage locker on Thursday.
*Mr. Colvin does not believe he was price gouging. While he charged $20 on Amazon for two bottles of Purell that retail for $1 each, he said people forget that his price includes his labor, Amazon’s fees and about $10 in shipping. (Alcohol-based sanitizer is pricey to ship because officials consider it a hazardous material.)*

Current price-gouging laws “are not built for today’s day and age,” Mr. Colvin said. “They’re built for Billy Bob’s gas station doubling the amount he charges for gas during a hurricane.”

He added, “Just because it cost me $2 in the store doesn’t mean it’s not going to cost me $16 to get it to your door.”

*But what about the morality of hoarding products that can prevent the spread of the virus, just to turn a profit?

Mr. Colvin said he was simply fixing “inefficiencies in the marketplace.” Some areas of the country need these products more than others, and he’s helping send the supply toward the demand.*

“There’s a crushing overwhelming demand in certain cities right now,” he said. “The Dollar General in the middle of nowhere outside of Lexington, Ky., doesn’t have that.”

*He thought about it more. “I honestly feel like it’s a public service,” he added. “I’m being paid for my public service.”*

As for his stockpile, Mr. Colvin said he would now probably try to sell it locally. “If I can make a slight profit, that’s fine,” he said. “But I’m not looking to be in a situation where I make the front page of the news for being that guy who hoarded 20,000 bottles of sanitizer that I’m selling for 20 times what they cost me.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Apple says it will close most stores worldwide for two weeks*





At Apple’s Regent Street store in London on Saturday, employees stood outside to explain the closure decision.
Apple said on Friday that it would temporarily close most of its stores worldwide, becoming one of the first major retailers to take such drastic measures.

The company’s chief executive, Timothy D. Cook, said that Apple would shutter all stores until March 27, excluding those in mainland China — where infections have significantly declined recently — and in Hong Kong and Taiwan.

“The most effective way to minimize risk of the virus’s transmission is to reduce density and maximize social distance,” Mr. Cook said in a statement posted to the company’s website.

Many firms around the world are contemplating similar measures. Patagonia, the outdoor-clothing retailer, said on Friday that it would shut its stores until late March. Starbucks has said it would consider closing stores temporarily as a “last resort.”

The virus has already taken a toll on many businesses, disrupting supply chains and hurting demand in critical markets.

Apple recently reopened all of its 42 stores in China, after closing them for more than a month. But the company has struggled to ramp up production of smartphones amid delays at its factories in China.


----------



## Lute

@Black Ambrosia  he better do the smart thing and donate it to a nursing home or hospital. He just put a  target on himself 

He should've kept it quiet.. if you think about it. Even if he was selling it at a reasonable price. Would he have been able to send it out all on time.  The logistics of it don't add up.

I wonder how NY times was able to convince him that this is good publicity... The article was a bit scathing


----------



## Black Ambrosia

sheanu said:


> Yiiikes this is worrisome.  So China already had cases of people being reinfected? Has anyone else heard about this before this article?





Black Ambrosia said:


> I saw an article about this and my coworkers were ready to fight me when I told them that getting the virus doesn’t give you immunity from getting it again. I’ll post the article when I get a chance but I’m sure it has the same details.



*They survived the coronavirus. Then they tested positive again. Why?*
The neighbors were free at last.

After weeks of confinement to their apartments because one person in the building had tested positive for coronavirus, they were throwing a party to celebrate his recovery and their release.

*It was Feb. 24, and Mr. Wang, a resident of Xuzhou, in Jiangsu province, appeared to have emerged victorious from a monthlong battle with the illness. *Sixty-five residents of his building gathered downstairs to greet Wang with bouquets of pink flowers, a cake with a flamingo on it, and a red banner that read: “With strong neighborly feelings, we welcome you home.”

They pressed in close around him for a group photo that was captured in a local news video.





A worker sprays disinfectant at an elementary school in preparation for the return of students in Donghai, in eastern China’s Jiangsu province. 


*Three days later, though, Wang tested positive for the coronavirus again. He was re-hospitalized and his neighbors were locked down once more. His current condition is unknown.*

*Wang, whose full name has not been disclosed for privacy reasons, is one of more than 100 reported cases of Chinese patients who have been released from hospitals as survivors of the new coronavirus — only to test positive for it a second time in the bewildering math of this mysterious illness. *

The science surrounding these apparent reinfections is further complicated by China’s handling of the outbreak, which since January has been marred by faulty testing procedures and questionable case counting methods with shifting definitions. In addition, the overburdened healthcare system has put pressure on doctors to discharge people who may not have fully recovered to free up beds for newly infected patients.

China has been praised in recent weeks by the World Health Organization for containing the virus. But the Communist Party’s early moves to suppress public knowledge on the extent of infections prompt concerns over the accuracy of information about recovered patients who retest positive but may have been misdiagnosed in the first place. 

Such cases account for less than 0.2% of China’s total infections — not enough to cause alarm. But they are raising questions in China about the reliability of diagnostic tests, the possibility of reinfection and whether patients are wrongly designated as “recovered” and released too early from hospitals.





Medical staffers speak with a COVID-19 patient in Wuhan, China, on March 10, 2020.


*Although most patients who retest positive do not display clinical symptoms, some have developed fevers and other signs of the virus. One such patient, a 36-year-old man, died in Wuhan on March 2, five days after being declared recovered. *

His diagnosis, according to hospital reports published in local media before they were censored, was respiratory tract obstruction, respiratory failure and COVID-19, the official name for the illness caused by the coronavirus.

China’s National Health Commission says 64,216 out of 80,991 confirmed COVID-19 patients have recovered, and 3,179 have died. *There is no official record of how many recovered patients have retested positive and returned to hospitals, but such cases have been reported in the provinces of Hubei, Guangdong, Hainan, Sichuan and Jiangsu, and the cities of Tianjin and Chongqing. *

*In Guangdong, officials responsible for the coronavirus response announced Feb. 25 that 14% of declared recoveries in the province had later retested positive.*

*The dynamic is also playing out in other countries: Two such cases have emerged in Japan and South Korea, though the Korean patient has been released from hospital after retesting negative five times.*


*Scientists in and outside China agree that reinfection is a highly unlikely explanation for the patients who retest positive. They say testing errors are more likely to blame — either false negatives that resulted in patients being discharged too early, or false positives when they retested and were taken back into hospital.*

Those errors could be attributed to contaminated test samples, human error while taking swabs, or an oversensitive nucleic acid test that detects strands of virus. When a person gets sick with any kind of viral infection, their immune system naturally develops antibodies that should protect them from contracting the illness again after they’ve recovered. 

Even in cases where that immunity wears off, it shouldn’t be as quick as within a few days or weeks, said Dr. Keiji Fukuda, director of Hong Kong University’s School of Public Health.

“If you get an infection, your immune system is revved up against that virus,” he said. “To get reinfected again when you’re in that situation would be quite unusual unless your immune system was not functioning right.”





Chinese President Xi Jinping talks by video with patients and medical workers at a hospital in Wuhan on March 10, 2020. 


*What’s more likely is that people are being released from hospitals while still carrying dormant fragments of the disease that are not infectious but resemble the virus when put through a nucleic acid test, he said.*

“The test may be positive, but the infection is not there,” he said.

*Another possibility is that the level of virus fell below the threshold that tests could detect but then resurfaced, said Dr. Clifford Lane, deputy director for Clinical Research and Special Projects at the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases. *


“So it looks like they cleared the virus and then the virus came back,” Lane said. “But they never really cleared it and they had a more prolonged course of infection.”

Lane was one of only two U.S. experts in a World Health Organization delegation that visited China in February. He said Chinese experts told the visitors that there were no examples of people who became “reinfected.”

The best way to prove reinfection, Lane said, would be to sequence the genomes of the initial and subsequent viruses that circulated in a patient. If there is a difference between the two, that would suggest that the virus had mutated enough to evade the patient’s antibodies and prompt a second infection. 

Developing a vaccine would be significantly more difficult if the virus is changing fast enough to cause true reinfections. It would undermine the immunity patients develop from natural infections.

*It’s too early to know the true cause of these apparent reinfections, Lane said, especially because cases are so rare.*

“These are exceptions,” he added. “These are not the rule.”

*Another potential explanation is that some patients may also have been discharged too early because of pressure on hospitals to free up beds for new patients. *

“If you don’t discharge them, who’s going to save the other patients? You need to make trade-offs,” one unnamed doctor said in a report by the Paper, a Shanghai-based news outlet. 

A doctor at a Wuhan hospital told the Paper that he’d seen discharged patients still using oxygen tanks, having trouble walking and displaying obvious clinical symptoms, including serious lung infections, in February. Some of the recovered patients had worse clinical symptoms than the new, mild cases entering the hospitals, he said.

But the situation improved in late February, when fewer patients turned up at Wuhan’s hospitals, enabling them to keep patients longer.

*Chinese authorities claim that none of the patients who tested positive again have infected others. If true, it’s an encouraging sign that even if some discharged patients are still carrying low levels of the virus, they are not contagious.*

*But one study by Chinese scientists published last month in the Journal of the American Medical Assn. raised questions about testing. The study examined four medical workers in Wuhan, all infected with coronavirus and then declared recovered according to national criteria. But five to 13 days after the four were released from quarantine, they all tested positive again. They were then each given three repeat tests over the next four to five days. All were positive.*

Dr. Dale Fisher, professor of medicine at the National University of Singapore and another participant in the WHO’s China delegation, said the apparent reappearance of coronavirus in recovered patients was probably because of “excessive” testing and follow-up on discharged cases in China.

“The outbreak is being driven by people who are spreading it in those first five days while they’re symptomatic and before they’re isolated ... when people are going around coughing and undiagnosed, infecting people,” he said. “The things to worry about are at the other end of the illness.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Lute said:


> @Black Ambrosia  he better do the smart thing and donate it to a nursing home or hospital. *He just put a  target on himself *
> 
> He should've kept it quiet.. if you think about it. Even if he was selling it at a reasonable price. Would he have been able to send it out all on time.  The logistics of it don't add up.
> 
> I wonder how NY times was able to convince him that this is good publicity... The article was a bit scathing


This right here! Someone reading this article knows who he is and the word will get out.


----------



## rayne

MzRhonda said:


> It was a Democratic hoax...fake news that his rabid supporters are still believing



I was telling my daughter the other day how things didn't have to go down like this and how it's Trump fault. She didn't know what I meant so I gave her the rundown on his shenanigans.


----------



## Kalia1

I watched this this morning it was DEEP!


----------



## OmbreLune

Why can't Amazon set price limits on the gougers? Say if you post x item above this certain price than your account will be shut down. It's such a waste for all those supplies to be sitting in someone's garage. I agree with @Lute though that it should be donated to hospitals and nursing homes. They need it more than anybody.


----------



## rayne

TrulyBlessed said:


> My how the tables have turned lol.



This reminds me of some movie. There was a nationwide/worldwide emergency so americans were trying to flock to Mexico but they closed their borders to us. They said they would only allow us in if we wiped away their debt or something like that. Ugh, I wish I could remember the movie.  I want to say that it was The Day After Tomorrow but I'm not sure.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

rayne said:


> This reminds me of some movie. There was a nationwide/worldwide emergency so americans were trying to flock to Mexico but they closed their borders to us. They said they would only allow us in if we wiped away their debt or something like that. Ugh, I wish I could remember the movie.  I want to say that it was The Day After Tomorrow but I'm not sure.


You got it right.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## starfish

I have asthma and right now my lungs  are still very inflamed from a horrible  flu I  had almost 2 months ago.  I started practicing not touching my face when I heard about the virus in mid January and now I don’t at all.  Constantly washing my hands and staying indoors.  Wiping things I touch in my home down with Clorox bleach spray all the time.  I have to be extra careful.  Social distancing is very important to me right now.  Stay safe ladies.


----------



## Theresamonet

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is why there's no hand sanitizer.
> 
> *He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them*
> By Jack Nicas
> 
> March 14, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Amazon merchant, Matt Colvin, with an overflow stock of cleaning and sanitizing supplies in his garage in Hixson, Tenn.
> Amazon cracked down on coronavirus price gouging. Now, while the rest of the world searches, some sellers are holding stockpiles of sanitizer and masks.
> 
> *On March 1, the day after the first coronavirus death in the United States was announced, brothers Matt and Noah Colvin set out in a silver S.U.V. to pick up some hand sanitizer. Driving around Chattanooga, Tenn., they hit a Dollar Tree, then a Walmart, a Staples and a Home Depot. At each store, they cleaned out the shelves.*
> 
> *Over the next three days, Noah Colvin took a 1,300-mile road trip across Tennessee and into Kentucky, filling a U-Haul truck with thousands of bottles of hand sanitizer and thousands of packs of antibacterial wipes, mostly from “little hole-in-the-wall dollar stores in the backwoods,” his brother said. “The major metro areas were cleaned out.”*
> 
> *Matt Colvin stayed home near Chattanooga, preparing for pallets of even more wipes and sanitizer he had ordered, and starting to list them on Amazon. Mr. Colvin said he had posted 300 bottles of hand sanitizer and immediately sold them all for between $8 and $70 each, multiples higher than what he had bought them for. To him, “it was crazy money.” To many others, it was profiteering from a pandemic.*
> 
> The next day, Amazon pulled his items and thousands of other listings for sanitizer, wipes and face masks. The company suspended some of the sellers behind the listings and warned many others that if they kept running up prices, they’d lose their accounts. EBay soon followed with even stricter measures, prohibiting any U.S. sales of masks or sanitizer.
> 
> Now, while millions of people across the country search in vain for hand sanitizer to protect themselves from the spread of the coronavirus, Mr. Colvin is sitting on 17,700 bottles of the stuff with little idea where to sell them.
> 
> “It’s been a huge amount of whiplash,” he said. “From being in a situation where what I’ve got coming and going could potentially put my family in a really good place financially to ‘What the heck am I going to do with all of this?’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Colvin with his wife, Brittany, and son, Logan.
> *Mr. Colvin is one of probably thousands of sellers who have amassed stockpiles of hand sanitizer and crucial respirator masks that many hospitals are now rationing, according to interviews with eight Amazon sellers and posts in private Facebook and Telegram groups from dozens more. Amazon said it had recently removed hundreds of thousands of listings and suspended thousands of sellers’ accounts for price gouging related to the coronavirus.
> 
> Amazon, eBay, Walmart and other online-commerce platforms are trying to stop their sellers from making excessive profits from a public health crisis. While the companies aimed to discourage people from hoarding such products and jacking up their prices, many sellers had already cleared out their local stores and started selling the goods online.
> 
> Now both the physical and digital shelves are nearly empty.*
> 
> Mikeala Kozlowski, a nurse in Dudley, Mass., has been searching for hand sanitizer since before she gave birth to her first child, Nora, on March 5. When she searched stores, which were sold out, she skipped getting gas to avoid handling the pump. And when she checked Amazon, she couldn’t find it for less than $50.
> 
> “You’re being selfish, hoarding resources for your own personal gain,” she said of the sellers.
> 
> Sites like Amazon and eBay have given rise to a growing industry of independent sellers who snatch up discounted or hard-to-find items in stores to post online and sell around the world.
> 
> These sellers call it retail arbitrage, a 21st-century career that has adults buying up everything from limited-run cereals to Fingerling Monkeys, a once hot toy. The bargain hunters look for anything they can sell at a sharp markup. In recent weeks, they found perhaps their biggest opportunity: a pandemic.
> 
> As they watched the list of Amazon’s most popular searches crowd with terms like “Purell,” “N95 mask” and “Clorox wipes,” sellers said, they did what they had learned to do: Suck up supply and sell it for what the market would bear.
> 
> Initially, the strategy worked. For several weeks, prices soared for some of the top results to searches for sanitizer, masks and wipes on Amazon, according to a New York Times analysis of historical prices from Jungle Scout, which tracks data for Amazon sellers. The data shows that both Amazon and third-party sellers like Mr. Colvin increased their prices, which then mostly dropped when Amazon took action against price gouging this month.
> 
> *Prices Have Spiked for Pandemic Supplies on Amazon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the high prices, people still bought the products en masse, and Amazon took a cut of roughly 15 percent and eBay roughly 10 percent, depending on the price and the seller.
> 
> Then the companies, pressured by growing criticism from regulators and customers, cracked down. After the measures last week, Amazon went further on Wednesday, restricting sales of any coronavirus-related products from certain sellers.
> 
> “Price gouging is a clear violation of our policies, unethical, and in some areas, illegal,” Amazon said in a statement. “In addition to terminating these third party accounts, we welcome the opportunity to work directly with states attorneys general to prosecute bad actors.”
> 
> *Mr. Colvin, 36, a former Air Force technical sergeant, said he started selling on Amazon in 2015, developing it into a six-figure career by selling Nike shoes and pet toys, and by following trends.
> 
> In early February, as headlines announced the coronavirus’s spread in China, Mr. Colvin spotted a chance to capitalize. A nearby liquidation firm was selling 2,000 “pandemic packs,” leftovers from a defunct company. Each came with 50 face masks, four small bottles of hand sanitizer and a thermometer. The price was $5 a pack. Mr. Colvin haggled it to $3.50 and bought them all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand sanitizer that Mr. Colvin is keeping in a storage locker.
> *He quickly sold all 2,000 of the 50-packs of masks on eBay, pricing them from $40 to $50 each, and sometimes higher. He declined to disclose his profit on the record but said it was substantial.
> 
> The success stoked his appetite. When he saw the panicked public starting to pounce on sanitizer and wipes, he and his brother set out to stock up.
> 
> Elsewhere in the country, other Amazon sellers were doing the same.*
> 
> Chris Anderson, an Amazon seller in central Pennsylvania, said he and a friend had driven around Ohio, buying about 10,000 masks from stores. He used coupons to buy packs of 10 for around $15 each and resold them for $40 to $50. After Amazon’s cut and other costs, he estimates, he made a $25,000 profit.
> 
> Mr. Anderson is now holding 500 packs of antibacterial wipes after Amazon blocked him from selling them for $19 each, up from $16 weeks earlier. He bought the packs for $3 each.
> 
> Eric, a truck driver from Ohio who spoke on the condition that his surname not be published because he feared Amazon would retaliate, said he had also collected about 10,000 masks at stores. He bought each 10-pack for about $20 and sold most for roughly $80 each, though some he priced at $125.
> 
> “Even at $125 a box, they were selling almost instantly,” he said. “It was mind-blowing as far as what you could charge.” He estimates he made $35,000 to $40,000 in profit.
> 
> Now he has 1,000 more masks on order, but he’s not sure what to do with them. He said Amazon had been vague about what constituted price gouging, scaring away sellers who don’t want to risk losing their ability to sell on its site.
> 
> To regulators and many others, the sellers are sitting on a stockpile of medical supplies during a pandemic. The attorney general’s offices in California, Washington and New York are all investigating price gouging related to the coronavirus. California’s price-gouging law bars sellers from increasing prices by more than 10 percent after officials declare an emergency. New York’s law prohibits sellers from charging an “unconscionably excessive price” during emergencies.
> 
> An official at the Washington attorney general’s office said the agency believed it could apply the state’s consumer-protection law to sue platforms or sellers, even if they aren’t in Washington, as long as they were trying to sell to Washington residents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noah Colvin, Mr. Colvin’s brother, moving boxes of hand sanitizer from his brother’s storage locker on Thursday.
> *Mr. Colvin does not believe he was price gouging. While he charged $20 on Amazon for two bottles of Purell that retail for $1 each, he said people forget that his price includes his labor, Amazon’s fees and about $10 in shipping. (Alcohol-based sanitizer is pricey to ship because officials consider it a hazardous material.)*
> 
> Current price-gouging laws “are not built for today’s day and age,” Mr. Colvin said. “They’re built for Billy Bob’s gas station doubling the amount he charges for gas during a hurricane.”
> 
> He added, “Just because it cost me $2 in the store doesn’t mean it’s not going to cost me $16 to get it to your door.”
> 
> *But what about the morality of hoarding products that can prevent the spread of the virus, just to turn a profit?
> 
> Mr. Colvin said he was simply fixing “inefficiencies in the marketplace.” Some areas of the country need these products more than others, and he’s helping send the supply toward the demand.*
> 
> “There’s a crushing overwhelming demand in certain cities right now,” he said. “The Dollar General in the middle of nowhere outside of Lexington, Ky., doesn’t have that.”
> 
> *He thought about it more. “I honestly feel like it’s a public service,” he added. “I’m being paid for my public service.”*
> 
> As for his stockpile, Mr. Colvin said he would now probably try to sell it locally. “If I can make a slight profit, that’s fine,” he said. “But I’m not looking to be in a situation where I make the front page of the news for being that guy who hoarded 20,000 bottles of sanitizer that I’m selling for 20 times what they cost me.”



They should be ashamed of themselves, but I know they aren’t. This type of sociopathic behavior during a pandemic should be illegal. Also, stores should be imposing purchase limits at times like these.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Same when I came back from a work trip two weeks ago and developed a seemingly almost annual bout of acute bronchitis that has occurred since 2013. One year I didn’t recover for almost three months and lost 15 pounds.


----------



## rayne

starfish said:


> I have asthma and right now my lungs  are still very inflamed from a horrible  flu I  had almost 2 months ago.  I started practicing not touching my face when I heard about the virus in mid January and now I don’t at all.  Constantly washing my hands and staying indoors.  Wiping things I touch in my home down with Clorox bleach spray all the time.  I have to be extra careful.  Social distancing is very important to me right now.  Stay safe ladies.



Please take it easy on the bleach, I'd hate for you to irritate your lungs even further. As an fyi, putting vics vapor rub on your chest can help to alleviate any tightness, provided your asthma isn't too bad.


----------



## Chromia

rayne said:


> This reminds me of some movie. There was a nationwide/worldwide emergency so americans were trying to flock to Mexico but they closed their borders to us. They said they would only allow us in if we wiped away their debt or something like that. Ugh, I wish I could remember the movie.  I want to say that it was The Day After Tomorrow but I'm not sure.


Reminds me of the movie too.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

My church just canceled Sunday services and I couldn’t be happier! I wasn’t going but my family including my fearless parents who are in the at risk age group were sure enough going and communion was going to be served.


----------



## vevster

I got to TRADER Joe’s at 7:30 was one of the first online. They were only letting in 200 at a time. The store was well stocked except TP and Hand sanitizer. Then I went to Fairway and got a few things including a large laundry detergent.

You have to get there early.


----------



## Kanky

The person who teased me about my stocking up two weeks ago called me all upset because she is out of TP and the grocery stores didn’t even have meat left.


----------



## starfish

rayne said:


> Please take it easy on the bleach, I'd hate for you to irritate your lungs even further. As an fyi, putting vics vapor rub on your chest can help to alleviate any tightness, provided your asthma isn't too bad.


 Thanks @rayne.  I open my windows and try and get fresh air but you’re right, bleach is very hard on the lungs.   Good idea about vics too.  I have tubs of it!


----------



## Dposh167

Kanky said:


> The person who teased me about my stocking up two weeks ago called me all upset because she is out of TP and the grocery stores didn’t even have meat left.


My boss stocked up weeeeeks ago before US even had it's 1st confirmed case. She said yall are gonna be sorry. And a lot of us are. Waiting until the last minute to buy stuff.
She said she bought everything so early because of "people's hysteria". Not because she is afraid of running out of things to eat or staying bunker-ed in for weeks at a time. She was right. As I said earlier....they bought all the damn frozen fruit.  Wasn't nobody interested in frozen cherries in my area and now they're all gone lol


----------



## Theresamonet

Lute said:


> @Black Ambrosia  he better do the smart thing and donate it to a nursing home or hospital. He just put a  target on himself
> 
> He should've kept it quiet.. if you think about it. Even if he was selling it at a reasonable price. Would he have been able to send it out all on time.  The logistics of it don't add up.
> 
> *I wonder how NY times was able to convince him that this is good publicity... The article was a bit scathing*



They don’t see the wrong in what they’re doing. They think the issue is that Amazon is being a big meanie, and won’t let them sell the medical supplies, they’ve hoarded during a pandemic, for 20x their retail price.


----------



## dicapr

N.C. schools closed for 2 weeks-and no gatherings of more than 100 people.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Sooo, y’all getting the Coronavirus vaccine in the future when it comes out lol


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Sooo, y’all getting the Coronavirus vaccine in the future when it comes out lol


 .........


----------



## Ganjababy

I finally got some toilet paper. I got 2 x 12 packs of cheap toilet paper the kind I would not normally buy but I had no choice. This was after going to 3 supermarkets. Anyway this woman comes up to me and ask me which aisle I got them from and I showed her. But they were all gone by then, she started complaining that she ran out of toilet paper days ago. Like the sucka I am I gave her one pack of mine. I have 5 packs of paper towels at home so I felt I was in a better position. 


My worst nightmare was the thought of running out of toilet paper and Vaseline for my lips. Because of that I always have loads of toilet paper. I cannot believe my worst nightmare has come through lol. But at least I have paper towels lol.


----------



## Ganjababy

I’m still salty from the flu vaccine scam. 





TrulyBlessed said:


> Sooo, y’all getting the Coronavirus vaccine in the future when it comes out lol


----------



## cocosweet

Theresamonet said:


> They should be ashamed of themselves, but I know they aren’t. This type of sociopathic behavior during a pandemic should be illegal. Also, stores should be imposing purchase limits at times like these.


Exactly. It is the basest form of capitalism I've ever seen. Had he been able to keep his greed in check and mark up at  no more than 5 times the cost and not 20, he _*might*_ still have his selling privileges.


----------



## BrownEyez22

TrulyBlessed said:


> Sooo, y’all getting the Coronavirus vaccine in the future when it comes out lol



Nope, I'm a anti flu shot person as well. My granny and my coworker hubby had bad reactions (long stories).


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Sooo, y’all getting the Coronavirus vaccine in the future when it comes out lol


I must be a paid volunteer when it comes to research.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

He is a Coronavirus.

Swipe


----------



## yamilee21

^^^I won’t give up hope; it can still get him.


----------



## vevster

Haiti, to my surprise, is on it:


----------



## Theresamonet

Theresamonet said:


> So far I’ve gotten emails from:
> 
> Office Depot
> Macy’s
> Hilton
> American Airlines
> Sephora
> Ulta
> Walgreens
> Her Imports USA (I bought hair from them before)
> Gallerie Aesthetique
> Aida Bicaj Spa
> Pet Smart
> Pnc bank
> Capital one
> Uber
> M life rewards
> Nordstrom rack
> Thrive market
> Bed bath & Beyond
> Mountain Rose Herbs
> Vicki Morav
> Vitamix
> Headquarters Beercade
> Henna Sooq
> Pizza Hut
> Jakprints, inc
> Texas de Brazil
> Chipotle
> Sally Beauty
> Do312
> Carnival Cruise Line
> Coach
> Taco Bell
> Giordanos
> Victoria’s Secret
> Express
> Bloomingdale’s
> Comcast/Xfinity
> Banfield Pet Hospital
> World Market
> Brian Gavin Diamonds
> Michaels
> Francesca’s
> Mercari
> Peach & Lily
> Chicago Children’s Museum...
> 
> This is too much. Partially my fault for being on too many mailing lists, but I don’t think every company needs to send a message about the virus.



I’ve been updating this list. I’m still being flooded with covid-19 emails.  Everybody wants to let us know that they’re washing their hands.


----------



## Theresamonet

vevster said:


> Haiti, to my surprise, is on it:



Lmao


----------



## Ganjababy

Man, they have centuries of experience with dealing with all kinds of crap. So I am not surprised lol. I hope other countries are taking note. 





vevster said:


> Haiti, to my surprise, is on it:


----------



## Aggie

PretteePlease said:


> View attachment 456500
> 
> someone mentioned their pastor y’all still going to church and mega church



I am definitely going to church tomorrow and my church is pretty huge in the Bahamas. I have already gotten the usual emailed church bulletin for this week. I honestly, truly do not understand the fear. We have been through so much here in the Bahamas that I can't even get shaken up over this. I'm not trivializing this, I just don't feel the fear....and I mean not at all.

No tissue, okay - jump in the shower and clean myself up (I'll only do this at home by the way). No sanitizer, I have an abundance of bleach and/or alcohol that I can spray my hands with or wash with soap and water. In the Bahamas, we have learned to make something work. It may not be the norm, but we find something that will work to get us through catastrophic events.

Either way, without any of these things, I am confident that God will help me find a way of escape. He produces water out of rocks and deserts so yeah, please don't cave into the fear my wonderful e-sisters. Like the 3 Hebrew boys in the burning furnace said, 'If my God will not deliver me (from this plague), I will not bow down to the face of fear (paraphrased for the task at hand).


----------



## UmSumayyah

TrulyBlessed said:


> He is a Coronavirus.
> 
> Swipe


he really should trim down


----------



## vevster

My relative’s mother poured all her elderberry syrup into her food thinking it was something else. It’s hard getting old.


----------



## rayne

Welp, it's in my area now. This happened in the suburb next to ours. Why did they have to find out about it via Facebook??? Facebook, really!?!?! 


https://www.fox32chicago.com/news/m...prompts-deep-clean-at-suburban-police-station

*Mother's case of COVID-19 prompts deep clean at suburban police station*

A mother in south suburban Hazel Crest has been diagnosed with COVID-19, and her case is prompting major concerns involving the police force in the village.


*Mother's case of COVID-19 prompts deep clean at suburban police station
*
*HAZEL CREST, Ill. - *A mother in south suburban Hazel Crest has been diagnosed with COVID-19, and her case is prompting major concerns involving the police force in the village.

Two officers are being quarantined because they had contact with the infected woman. The problem is Hazel Crest village officials never heard from any health or state officials once the woman was diagnosed with the illness.

A week ago, a woman in her late 30s-early 40s was with her children at the Hazel Crest Police Department for several hours.

“Two officers had contact with her and her family. My concern as chief is what happens with my officers,” said Hazel Crest Police Chief Mitchell Davis.

One officer from the department was on patrol and had to be sent home immediately to quarantine because he had contact with the infected woman. The other officer will also quarantine at home.

“As far as we’re concerned, these officers can't be tested because they have no symptoms. They have families,” Davis said.







*There is frustration from Hazel Crest village officials because they learned of the infected person on Facebook.*

*"I asked our community business manager to monitor Facebook because our residents use it and we saw it on there,” said Hazel Crest Village Manager Dante Sawyer.*

Before she showed symptoms of the coronvirus, the woman recently traveled to New Orleans. She has children in a Hazel Crest school district and a notice was sent out before Governor JB Pritzker announced schools statewide were closing.

“There is a confirmed COVID-19 case linked to a parent of two students of Hazel Crest School District 152.5. The students have not been in attendance as a recommended precaution by the CDC,” the notice said.

The notice also went on to say schools would be cleaned and closed for two weeks.

The woman first went to Advocate South Suburban Hospital in Hazel Crest twice with coronavirus symptoms.

“The doctor that drove over there said it’s confirmed and they are doing their do diligence,” said Interim Hazel Crest Fire Chief Samuel Hunter.

The infected woman eventually made it to the UIC Medical Center in Chicago where she was diagnosed and treated.

Visitors outside of UIC said policy changes were announced Friday, only allowing one person visiting at a time and they have cut back on visitation hours.


----------



## shelli4018

We’ve been self isolating for a few days now. Today we made a huge breakfast. Played video games. I did a yoga workout Ive been threatening to do for weeks. And the kids got me outside to play basketball finally.

In the evening we made homemade pizza and watched a movie in the family room. My youngest set up a concession stand. I don’t think anyone minded being at home on a Saturday. Of course...we have many more Saturdays at home to go.

Sent my mom lunch via Postmates. But I’m not sure I’ll use it in the future as I don’t know who’s preparing or delivering the food. Tomorrow I’ll do her grocery shopping for the week and drop it off. In the meantime, we video chat once or twice a day.

There are a number of elderly neighbors nearby. I’ve offered to pick up groceries for 3 households once things get bad. If we’re like Italy...that should be in a week or so.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My mom and I went to the grocery store on Thursday afternoon and nearly all the water, pasta, cleaning stuff was gone. We bought a LOT of meat and canned goods since there are 5 of us, plus SO because we live closer to him than his parents do, so he's staying with us. The grocery store was PACKED with very long lines. The cashier said it had been like that all day. People were asking us for our carts before we could get to the car. Yesterday my mom told me our neighbor went to the same grocery store we did and all the meat was gone.

My youngest sister commutes to college but all classes are online now. My middle sister works at a high school but came home on Thursday, planned to take time off, because she has epilepsy and contracting coronavirus could be terrible for her, but her school district announced they are off for next 2 weeks which means 3 weeks because of spring break. She's still getting paid.

I'm in the middle of making a career change so I'm networking but a lot of it is on hold now. Meanwhile, my current position is virtual anyway. SO and I went out today to get my tires changed and then to his place for him to bring clothes to my parents house. We're prepared to spend weeks at home.

My mom cooked for the first time in a long time and we sat around and just enjoyed each other's company. We've all been so busy lately so it was nice.


----------



## dicapr

Aggie said:


> I am definitely going to church tomorrow and my church is pretty huge in the Bahamas. I have already gotten the usual emailed church bulletin for this week. I honestly, truly do not understand the fear. We have been through so much here in the Bahamas that I can't even get shaken up over this. I'm not trivializing this, I just don't feel the fear....and I mean not at all.
> 
> No tissue, okay - jump in the shower and clean myself up (I'll only so this at home by the way). No sanitizer, I have an abundance of bleach and/or alcohol that I can spray my hands with or wash with soap and water. In the Bahamas, we have learned to make something work. It may not be the norm, but we find something that will work to get us through catastrophic events.
> 
> Either way, without any of these things, I am confident that God will help me find a way of escape. He produces water out of rocks and deserts so yeah, please don't cave into the fear my wonderful e-sisters. Like the 3 Hebrew boys in the burning furnace said, 'If my God will not deliver me (from this plague), I will not bow down to the face of fear (paraphrased for the task at hand).



It’s not about how alright you may be. It’s about the fact that you can spread the virus to someone who won’t be “alright”. As someone on an immunosuppressant I am constantly telling people just because you will be alright doesn’t mean you aren’t harming someone else. People
like me won’t be alright if we are exposed. It could be life or death for me and it saddens me that people are so worried about how they won’t be able to continue their normal routine that they can’t comprehend that they are putting other people’s lives in danger.

Yes as God may protect but we are our
brother’s keepers. It’s about protecting the vulnerable not whether you think it will adversely affect your life.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Aggie said:


> I am definitely going to church tomorrow and my church is pretty huge in the Bahamas. I have already gotten the usual emailed church bulletin for this week. I honestly, truly do not understand the fear. We have been through so much here in the Bahamas that I can't even get shaken up over this. I'm not trivializing this, I just don't feel the fear....and I mean not at all.



So far there are no confirmed cases in the Bahamas. A lot of us are in areas with current cases and growing numbers.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

I’m honestly thinking about taking my son and going to stay with my parents for the next week. I’ve been working at home for the last two days, but my husband hasn’t and says he won’t and ppl in his office insist on cruises STILL. one person just got back from England and another person is planning a cruise and really it doesn’t matter I guess Bc things are here now. 

All I know is that I don’t want to pick up anything and transmit it to my folks. They watch my son, and honestly I just like to see them every day and if things come to a point where we have to stay home and I know they are the most vulnerable then that’s where I intend to be  so I need to keep myself and my son healthy. Obviously, that’s not the only incentive i have for keeping my son healthy.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The governor banned gatherings of 250+ people. My mother's church isn't cancelling service. I feel like this is reckless especially since it's an older congregation. Thankfully my mother decided not to go but why do this to people where they feel like it's a matter of faith? There's a preacher online complaining about churches cancelling service for this very reason. It's disgusting.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> The governor banned gatherings of 250+ people. My mother's church isn't cancelling service. I feel like this is reckless especially since it's an older congregation. Thankfully my mother decided not to go but why do this to people where they feel like it's a matter of faith? There's a preacher online complaining about churches cancelling service for this very reason. It's disgusting.


 I wonder if the people who consider it a matter of faith have even read their bibles? There’s a lot in there about sacrifice and self denial for the benefit of others.  Skipping the church service that you enjoy to avoid killing grandma would certainly qualify.


----------



## Dellas

Lordy!

*Throngs of travelers arriving back in the US are jam-packed in airports after Trump's coronavirus travel ban*






Passengers and news outlets tweeted out images of massive crowds at major US airports not long after President Donald Trump's travel ban amid the coronavirus outbreak. 
Twitter/@katyslittlefarm; Twitter/@drunktweetn

Throngs of passengers crowded major US airports Saturday evening after the onset of President Donald Trump's travel restrictions on people arriving from Europe amid a coronavirus pandemic.
Travelers and media outlets shared photos and videos of packed terminals at O'Hare airport in Chicago, Washington-Dulles in Virginia, and Dallas/Fort Worth airport in Texas.
Public health experts were astonished at the scenes, noting that the dense crowds presented the perfect opportunity for coronavirus transmission.
Local officials appeared furious, with Illinois' governor tweeted that "the federal government needs to get its [email protected]#t together. NOW."
Massive lines of travelers crowded into US airports Saturday evening, not long after President Donald Trump issued coronavirus-related travel restrictions on passengers arriving from Europe.

News outlets and passengers shared photos and videos of packed airport terminals at O'Hare airport in Chicago, Washington-Dulles in Virginia, and Dallas/Fort Worth airport in Texas as travelers awaited customs screening.

Public health experts bemoaned the scenes, noting that the dense crowds presented a perfect opportunity for coronavirus transmission.

"Good God. You could hardly invent a better scenario for superspreading events," tweeted Jeremy Konyndyk, a senior policy fellow at the Center for Global Development. "Any cases of COVID in these crowds will have a far higher chance of spreading to others in these lines than if they were just allowed in unchecked."

Another expert, biology professor Carl Bergstrom of the University of Washington, tweeted that the crowds were "a perfect storm for creating massive case clusters."


https://www.insider.com/crowds-travelers-pack-us-airports-trump-coronavirus-travel-ban-2020-3



I am afraid to travel. I didnt think Trump could mess up travel worse than Bush. I have to travel in April. I pray this is not my fate. I would literally cry.


----------



## Dellas

Argentina bans Travelers from Coronovirus affected areas including America. 

https://in.reuters.com/article/us-h...-from-coronavirus-hit-countries-idINKBN21205A


----------



## brg240

This has not been helping my depression/anxiety  which unfortunately has been back 

Anyway, I still have to go to work. Some of the people I work with seem zero percent concerned about this. Including my office mate  which leads me to believe she isn't taking proper precautions

I hope they let people work from home. Bc even if they don't let me. Having less points of contact would be better


----------



## brg240

dicapr said:


> It’s not about how alright you may be. It’s about the fact that you can spread the virus to someone who won’t be “alright”. As someone on an immunosuppressant I am constantly telling people just because you will be alright doesn’t mean you aren’t harming someone else. People
> like me won’t be alright if we are exposed. It could be life or death for me and it saddens me that people are so worried about how they won’t be able to continue their normal routine that they can’t comprehend that they are putting other people’s lives in danger.
> 
> Yes as God may protect but we are our
> brother’s keepers. It’s about protecting the vulnerable not whether you think it will adversely affect your life.


Thank you!

It's a really callous way of thinking. I am also not worried for myself. I'm young and relatively healthy. I'm worried for my dad who is immune compromised with a chronic lung condition. And my mom that had surgery. And the elderly people in my life. I don't want to pass this to other people


----------



## SoniT

This sums up my feelings.


----------



## brg240

Um does anyone see a shade room post in my last post bc the link is to a tweet? I'm very confused


----------



## vevster

They are now saying if you take things like aspirin, Tylenol, and Aleve you get worse. All the more reason to keep it natural.


----------



## brg240

vevster said:


> They are now saying if you take things like aspirin, Tylenol, and Aleve you get worse. All the more reason to keep it natural.


Who is they? Can you link your sources? 

These pain meds are used worldwide so I feel this would have made the news


----------



## shelli4018

brg240 said:


> This has not been helping my depression/anxiety  which unfortunately has been back
> 
> Anyway, I still have to go to work. Some of the people I work with seem zero percent concerned about this. Including my office mate  which leads me to believe she isn't taking proper precautions
> 
> I hope they let people work from home. Bc even if they don't let me. Having less points of contact would be better


We’re gonna have to share tips here for folk who are still working outside of their homes. What precautions are you taking so far? Cleaning work surfaces everyday? Wearing a mask? Are you 6 feet away from your nasty office mate?


----------



## awhyley

*If you didn't get em out before Coronavirus, you may have to wait a while . . .*

*U.S. cities are temporarily banning evictions as coronavirus outbreak worsens*

Several major cities across the U.S. have either issued temporary bans on evictions or are considering them as the novel coronavirus outbreak unfolds.

The San Jose City Council approved a proposal preventing evictions amid the coronavirus emergency, and San Francisco officials are putting forward similar legislation.

“We must avoid the creation of a greater public health emergency that would result from subjecting thousands more families to homelessness, and we must protect our residents from the fear of potential eviction resulting from economic dislocation,” San Jose Mayor Sam Liccardo said when proposing the city’s temporary moratorium on evictions.

In other cities, mayors have declared states of emergency that bar evictions from moving forward. That’s the case in Miami-Dade County in Florida and in Baltimore.


Boston Mayor Martin Walsh told the Boston Herald that he had asked the Massachusetts court system “to offer leniency to those facing non-essential evictions” as consumer advocates called for a ban on the practice during the infectious disease pandemic.

In Washington State, which has one of the largest coronavirus clusters in the country, two major landlord groups, the Rental Housing Association of Washington and the Washington Multi-Family Housing Association, recommended a 30-day moratorium on evictions in King County, where Seattle is located, the Seattle Times first reported.

“A hold on physical evictions that allows court proceedings to continue has the dual benefit of keeping residents in their homes while opening paths to emergency rental assistance funds at the state and local level. The 30-day hold can be renewed each month based on the needs of the community and status of COVID-19 illnesses,” the Rental Housing Association of Washington said in a statement.

Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan has already used her authority to expand capacity for the city’s homeless shelters, and the city is also refraining from turning off power or water due to nonpayment during the coronavirus emergency, the Seattle Times reported.

In New York, state lawmakers have proposed legislation for a moratorium on evictions and foreclosures amid the illness outbreak. The city’s courts have implemented a temporary moratorium on evictions. Additionally, the Real Estate Board of New York, a trade group that represents major developers and property managers in the city, put a three-month moratorium on evictions.

A spokeswoman for the Philadelphia mayor’s office said the city is encouraging landlords “to recognize the extraordinary circumstances tenants may be facing by not adding housing insecurity to a family’s financial or health challenges.”

(The National Apartment Association did not immediately return a request for comment on eviction bans in light of the coronavirus.)

Evictions may not proceed normally even in cities that haven’t halted them, because court systems in many municipalities have either halted or scaled back operations during the outbreak.

Annually, there are around 3.6 million eviction filings in the U.S., which equates to about 300,000 filings per month on average, said Alieze Durana, spokeswoman for the Eviction Lab, an organization at Princeton University that researches eviction trends across the country.

For millions of Americans who work for hourly wages below $15 an hour and do not have paid sick leave or the option to work from home, the coronavirus outbreak could be devastating. The Eviction Lab’s data show that nearly 40% of eviction judgments are for less than $1,000, Durana said.

“We’re talking about people being really one rent payment away from an eviction judgment,” Durana said.

Avoiding evictions at a time when millions of people could lose income is also a matter of public health. “This pandemic is a stark reminder that housing is health care,” said Diane Yentel, president and CEO of the National Low Income Housing Coalition. “Policymakers at all levels should immediately implement moratoriums on foreclosures and evictions.”

Some hospitals and insurers in recent years have paid for patients’ housing costs as a part of their care, arguing that having a safe place to live improves patients’ health outcomes.

Going through the eviction process could expose more people to the coronavirus. Attending a court hearing regarding an eviction works against the recommendations health officials have made to practice social distancing in an effort to reduce transmission. The situation may only get worse if people are displaced from their homes.

“They could end up doubling up with friends and family, which would be concerning given that what we saw in the case of China was that the transmission of COVID-19 happened through families who were living together,” Durana said. She also added that sleeping in close quarters at homeless shelters is another source of concern.

“We live in extraordinary times, and I think our priority is to both ensure family and individual well-being and think about the larger public health picture,” she said.

Link: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...RxGHsd3pqRDlObLZBP6Np49DetQPwEhMzo5AhP55VuIQ4


----------



## BackToMyRoots

I found this Instagram post informative. As she says it’s NOT medical advice:


----------



## brg240

shelli4018 said:


> We’re gonna have to share tips here for folk who are still working outside of their homes. What precautions are you taking so far? Cleaning work surfaces everyday? Wearing a mask? Are you 6 feet away from your nasty office mate?


We are 6 feet away! I am so thankful that we have a little fake wall that separates our desks. It's about 8 ft tall and 4.5ft wide.
I am constantly washing my hands, I have hand sanatizer at my desk. I'm going to take some of the lysol wipes that are in each department put them in a container and keep them at my desk. I've been wiping down my desk at the end of the day but I think I'll do it 3 or 4 times a day. I have to set up for a lunch meeting tomorrow so I'll be using gloves (I rarely wear them bc I legit just open trays) Its Chick-fil-A so id usually grab leftovers. Definitely won't be doing that. I break our receptionist so I'll wipe down her desk/chair/phone before I use it.

When i get home after work after i take off my shoes ive been immediately washing my hands and then I change out of my work clothes.


----------



## vevster

brg240 said:


> Who is they? Can you link your sources?
> 
> These pain meds are used worldwide so I feel this would have made the news


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ory-drugs-may-aggravate-coronavirus-infection

And I heard The Lancet mentioned this too. I don’t use those products, haven’t for years so...


----------



## shelli4018

I’ll be wearing mask and gloves today to do errands for my mom. I’m gonna feel silly. I can count on one hand the number of masks I’ve seen worn in public this week. Will be armed with lemon scented Lysol to spray her bags down. Pretty sure she’s gonna laugh at me. Lol! Have you guys noticed being adequately prepared feels foolish at first?


----------



## vevster

brg240 said:


> Who is they? Can you link your sources?
> 
> These pain meds are used worldwide so I feel this would have made the news


The ‘news’ said Vitamin C doesn’t help. So enough of certain’ news outlets.


----------



## shelli4018

brg240 said:


> We are 6 feet away! I am so thankful that we have a little fake wall that separates our desks. It's about 8 ft tall and 4.5ft wide.
> I am constantly washing my hands, I have hand sanatizer at my desk. I'm going to take some of the lysol wipes that are in each department put them in a container and keep them at my desk. I've been wiping down my desk at the end of the day but I think I'll do it 3 or 4 times a day. I have to set up for a lunch meeting tomorrow so I'll be using gloves (I rarely wear them bc I legit just open trays) Its Chick-fil-A so id usually grab leftovers. Definitely won't be doing that. I break our receptionist so I'll wipe down her desk/chair/phone before I use it.
> 
> When i get home after work after i take off my shoes ive been immediately washing my hands and then I change out of my work clothes.


You’re good about not touching your face? Do you bring lunch? How is it stored? There are nice insulated lunch bags with ice packs you can keep in your cubicle. Avoid communal areas as much as possible.

@vevster I just bought Vitamin C yesterday darn it. Looked on Amazon the other day for elderberry capsules. Nothing was in stock. Had to preorder for delivery by the end of the month.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

came in to work today.

Safety notice, Brewery in Ga has  confirmed person with the virus. quarantined him and 19 other folks.

now we have to stay 6 feet away from everyone. no close contact.


----------



## Ganjababy

People experience crisis in different ways and it’s okay. I don’t think someone is callous or don’t care for others because they feel no fear.


----------



## Ganjababy

I hope the media is not sharing names of people with the virus without their consent.


----------



## discodumpling

I went out to pick up a few things at my local stop n shop and that's exactly what I got....a few things. There isnt much out there. Even the subpar fruits and veg they usually have was all gone! 
Not one square of TP or PT anywhere!! Water?? I saw a few lonely 4 packs of LifeWater. I'm not tripping about water cause I can boil and cool just like my Granny taught me. Plus I have another water solution I'm gonna try out today. I'll share if I'm successful! 
There was no meat...except for massive loads of corned beef brisket..cause tis the season for that sort of thing here. So we're gonna make do with what we already have in the house....my.kids have no idea what SPAM tastes like...they gone learn this week though!! 
I found a can of Spam and a can of bully beef aka corned beef waaaay in the back of my cupboards and those are bout to be weeknight meals!


----------



## nyeredzi

I'm a little sick, or at the beginning of a cold. Right now it's just a scratchy throat. With 2 small kids, I get a cold-like thing every 2 months, so I'm about due.  It's my 3rd or 4th since Fall. When I dropped the youngest off to daycare last week, I saw another kid with a runny nose, so I shouldn't be surprised. As a normal rule, I would not then lock myself in the house for 2 weeks. Don't think I'll do it now, either, but I am legit considering wearing a mask so as to not infect anyone. Legit question: why is it that they say masks can help prevent you from spreading a virus, but not help prevent you from contracting it?


----------



## nyeredzi

So the schools are closed for 2 weeks (at least). My husband and I both work. By chance, I was off the first 2 days for holiday anyway (university 'spring break' for employees). The 3rd day is a day my husband can watch. The 4th day was a scheduled "telework exercise" anyway, to see how teleworking would work en masse for that employer. The 5th day, I still don't know what I'm going to do. Might have to take leave that day, or maybe I will telework again. I'm generally not approved to telework at that location (i have 2 job locations), but they've relaxed telework restrictions. But I hope in reality they don't expect me to meet the deadlines, which were pressing before this all happened, while teleworking. In addition to having a 6 year old at home with me that is nowhere near self-sufficient, making telework itself less efficient for me, I also work with data at that site that is on a server that must be accessed on-site. So, I literally cannot do that work remotely. These deadlines flying out the window as we speak.

The 2nd week of school closures, I was lucky to secure childcare at the same location that picks her up and drops her off for school, which is also the same place that watches the 2 year old. Maybe I will be feeling better by then and can go into the office (i'm also coming down with a cold right now). After that, who knows? Frankly, can I even be sure the daycare I've secured will stay open? Teleworking at my university job is sustainable, though not ideal. But teleworking at my fed gov't site is not. I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## intellectualuva

Kanky said:


> The person who teased me about my stocking up two weeks ago called me all upset because she is out of TP and the grocery stores didn’t even have meat left.



Yeah. My cousins giggled at me when I said I was buying stuff just in case early Febuary. Now she needs water and all there is left is nasty dasani.



Dposh167 said:


> *My boss stocked up weeeeeks ago *before US even had it's 1st confirmed case. She said yall are gonna be sorry. And a lot of us are. Waiting until the last minute to buy stuff.
> She said she bought everything so early because of "people's hysteria". Not because she is afraid of running out of things to eat or staying bunker-ed in for weeks at a time. She was right. As I said earlier....they bought all the damn frozen fruit.  Wasn't nobody interested in frozen cherries in my area and now they're all gone lol



That was me. Not only was I worried about not getting what I needed, I also was worried  about being in crowded stores trying to get what I needed. My freezer is only so big so I had to really think about what I was getting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chicoro

BackToMyRoots said:


> I found this Instagram post informative. As she says it’s NOT medical advice:


 
Excellent, excellent vidéo. Her information is clear, factual, concise and not alarmist.


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> They are now saying if you take things like aspirin, Tylenol, and Aleve you get worse. All the more reason to keep it natural.


 
I believe the over the counter medicines that they are saying may be problematic are NSAIDS such as   Ibuprofen, Advil, Aleve, Motrin, Naproxen, Naprosyn and Aspirin. These are all a NO! And should not be taken if you suspect you have the virus.

I do not believe that Tylenol falls in that category of being an NSAIDS.

My understanding is that paracetamol, which was recommended in the article you linked from the Lancet, is the French form of Tylenol. They are recommending taking paracetamol. 

Everyone, always do your own research, don't go by what  I'm saying.


----------



## Chicoro

nyeredzi said:


> I'm a little sick, or at the beginning of a cold. Right now it's just a scratchy throat. With 2 small kids, I get a cold-like thing every 2 months, so I'm about due.  It's my 3rd or 4th since Fall. When I dropped the youngest off to daycare last week, I saw another kid with a runny nose, so I shouldn't be surprised. As a normal rule, I would not then lock myself in the house for 2 weeks. Don't think I'll do it now, either, but I am legit considering wearing a mask so as to not infect anyone. Legit question: why is it that they say masks can help prevent you from spreading a virus, but not help prevent you from contracting it?


 
Masks may stop you from spreading the disease because when we speak, cough etc, we create spittle or stuff comes out of the mouth aerosolized, in droplets. The masks may limit or stop the escaping droplets from one's mouth.

But, the masks may not help stop you from contracting the disease because the pathogen/virus/disease can enter your body through your eyes. The eyes cannot be covered with the little mouth masks.

I would think the ears are a point of vulnerability too.


----------



## nyeredzi

Chicoro said:


> Masks may stop you from spreading the disease because when we speak, cough etc, we create spittle or stuff comes out of the mouth aerosolized, in droplets.
> 
> The masks may not help stop it because the pathogen/virus/disease can enter your body through your eyes.
> 
> I would think the ears are a point of vulnerability too.


*heads outside with mask and glasses*


----------



## brg240

shelli4018 said:


> You’re good about not touching your face? Do you bring lunch? How is it stored? There are nice insulated lunch bags with ice packs you can keep in your cubicle. Avoid communal areas as much as possible.


Im okayish about not touching my face. I have a note at my desk to remind me

I have a personal mini fridge. I unfortunately can't avoid them completely bc I have to set up and clean up after a large meeting and pick up the kitchen at the end of the day.


----------



## brg240

Ganjababy said:


> People experience crisis in different ways and it’s okay. I don’t think someone is callous or don’t care for others because they feel no fear.



I don't think people need to fearful. 

Perhaps they weren't saying it but there is a very pervasive I'm good so there is nothing to worry about attitude I'm hearing/seeing. Which is callous


----------



## rayne

https://www.fox32chicago.com/news/coronavirus-puts-wedding-industry-on-edge

*Coronavirus puts wedding industry on edge*
Published 13 hours ago
Coronavirus
Associated Press

Facebook
Twitter
Print
Email







article




NEW YORK (AP) — Guests are jittery, travel is tangled, and soon-to-be brides and grooms are facing tough choices because of the coronavirus outbreak: postpone, cancel or forge ahead with their weddings?

Uncertainty as virus cases grow in the U.S. and elsewhere has sent ripples through the wedding industry, from photographers and caterers to harried wedding planners and venues.




“So much extra stress,” said 26-year-old bride Hayley Pass in Saddle Brook, New Jersey. “After all this planning it's like, really, we're going to postpone? We just really want it to happen but it seems like the worst is yet to come."

She and her fiance had 155 confirmed guests for their March 22 nuptials in Cedar Grove, New Jersey, with a handful of cancellations due to virus fear. One relative made it clear that she and her family will attend but would keep hugging and kissing to a minimum.

The couple will only cancel the wedding if their venue — or their closest loved ones — pull out. They would head to the courthouse instead to get hitched, putting off their party until COVID-19 subsides. Other couples expressed similar resolve to keep their wedding dates as the industry heads into the busy June season.

Rescheduling or canceling raises a world of questions. What are the odds that vendors will all be available on the same new date and time? Will couples lose money, in deposits and beyond already paid? Standard wedding insurance doesn't cover anxiety over a spreading virus that has come with restrictions on travel and large gatherings in spots around the world. Some insurance companies are fielding a barrage of queries over how policies work in such a unique situation.

For most people, the new coronavirus causes only mild or moderate symptoms, such as fever and cough. For some, especially older adults and people with existing health problems, it can cause more severe illness, including pneumonia. The vast majority of people recover.

In the wedding world, vendors are feeling the pinch.

Professional planners who have longstanding relationships with suppliers have found themselves negotiating new minimum guest counts to help save their clients money as friends and family decline. Travel agents said they're trying to reroute honeymoon flights to avoid popular destinations in Asia and Europe that have been restricted or closed, such as Lake Como in Italy's hard-hit Lombardy region.

“We're trying to guess what is to come,” said Sasha Souza, a wedding planner in California's wine country. “Guest counts are dropping dramatically. We have a wedding for 150 people in June and we're now looking at 50 people. Guests are just like, 'I'm not coming.' Maybe they'll change their minds. People are receiving such mixed messages right now.”

Gabrielle Wheeler, 22, was supposed to get married in April in the olive groves of an Italian villa in the Tuscan town of Grosseto. She now has to settle for a wedding at the same place in a year. She tried to cancel when travel restrictions were imposed, but the venue wouldn’t refund her money.

“Honestly, I’m upset,” said Wheeler, who lives in Amsterdam. “I have to make the best of it.”

Abby Murray, a Charlotte, North Carolina, travel agent who specializes in honeymoons, said new business has come to a halt as existing clients postpone, shift destinations from hot spots like Italy to Hawaii, Costa Rica and the Caribbean, or try to navigate around connections through China.

At this time of year, she would usually be handling 20 clients. She now has two.

“People are scared to book their honeymoons right now. People don't even want to explore it. They're going to move forward with their weddings but take their honeymoons at a later date,” Murray said.

Dresses are also a problem for some.

The Green Bride shop in Littleton, Colorado, typically receives up to 60 wedding dresses shipped from China each month from February through May. In February, it received only four.

“We are on crunch time,” said Holly Marsh, one of the owners. "If the wedding is in June, and the dress is supposed to be here in February and it's not going to get here until May, what do you tell them?"

David Gaffke, who owns the shop Complete Bridal in East Dundee, Illinois, relies heavily on China for manufacturing, as do most in the wedding gown business.

“It's frustrating when it comes to having to tell a bride that we're not able to fulfill your needs,” he said. “This is the most important dress they're going to wear.”

Larger retailers, including David's Bridal with more than 300 stores, said their supply networks are holding steady.

Photographer Michael Busada in Washington, D.C., relies on weddings for about half his business. He has 36 weddings under contract this year, including one that was recently canceled after the bride was possibly exposed to the virus. Another wedding went from a large venue with 150 guests to a home ceremony with 20. A 10-hour day for Busada dropped to three hours of work.

Busada offered the couple who were forced to cancel a credit or postponement without penalty.

“Everybody's struggling. It doesn't do me any good to be the bad guy,” he said.

Leon Rbibo, president of The Pearl Source, an online jewelry company headquartered in Los Angeles, has been servicing the industry for more than 10 years.

He started seeing cancellations and requests for order delays in mid-January. It started with an uptick of about 5%, he said. Fast forward to late February, when such requests shot up to 15%. He projected March would end at closer to 17%, representing about $50,000 worth of business canceled or postponed.

“We know these requests are related to concerns around the spread of coronavirus because our customer experience teams are trained to ask for the reason for cancellation or postponement,” Rbibo said.

At RentMyWedding.com, which provides everything from lighting to linens for thousands of couples across the U.S., orders for March have decreased by 24.3% compared with March 2019, said Marie Kubin, the founder and CEO in Miami.

“The majority of our clients place orders one to three weeks prior to their wedding,” she said. "The couples that are canceling have said they plan to reschedule for the future, but they're not going to choose a new date until they see how things shake out with the coronavirus. Many other couples with weddings happening in the next month are asking us to put their orders on hold because they're not sure whether or not to go ahead with their weddings.”

Caterers are holding on with extra care.

Andrea Correale, president and founder of the Elegant Affairs catering and event firm in Manhattan, said she is doubling and tripling hand washing stations for workers, placing hand sanitizer in coat check and registration areas, and offering baskets of sanitizer on tables for guests.

She's also creating more distance between guests at tables, so a round table that usually seats 10 is now set up for eight.

Large bottles and pitchers of juices and soda have become individual bottles, bartenders are wearing gloves and Correale has replaced communal bowls of bar snacks with individual bags, “so people can still graze and feel safe about it.”


----------



## BackToMyRoots

rayne said:


> https://www.fox32chicago.com/news/coronavirus-puts-wedding-industry-on-edge
> 
> *Coronavirus puts wedding industry on edge*
> Published 13 hours ago
> Coronavirus
> Associated Press
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Print
> Email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — Guests are jittery, travel is tangled, and soon-to-be brides and grooms are facing tough choices because of the coronavirus outbreak: postpone, cancel or forge ahead with their weddings?
> 
> Uncertainty as virus cases grow in the U.S. and elsewhere has sent ripples through the wedding industry, from photographers and caterers to harried wedding planners and venues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “So much extra stress,” said 26-year-old bride Hayley Pass in Saddle Brook, New Jersey. “After all this planning it's like, really, we're going to postpone? We just really want it to happen but it seems like the worst is yet to come."
> 
> She and her fiance had 155 confirmed guests for their March 22 nuptials in Cedar Grove, New Jersey, with a handful of cancellations due to virus fear. One relative made it clear that she and her family will attend but would keep hugging and kissing to a minimum.
> 
> The couple will only cancel the wedding if their venue — or their closest loved ones — pull out. They would head to the courthouse instead to get hitched, putting off their party until COVID-19 subsides. Other couples expressed similar resolve to keep their wedding dates as the industry heads into the busy June season.
> 
> Rescheduling or canceling raises a world of questions. What are the odds that vendors will all be available on the same new date and time? Will couples lose money, in deposits and beyond already paid? Standard wedding insurance doesn't cover anxiety over a spreading virus that has come with restrictions on travel and large gatherings in spots around the world. Some insurance companies are fielding a barrage of queries over how policies work in such a unique situation.
> 
> For most people, the new coronavirus causes only mild or moderate symptoms, such as fever and cough. For some, especially older adults and people with existing health problems, it can cause more severe illness, including pneumonia. The vast majority of people recover.
> 
> In the wedding world, vendors are feeling the pinch.
> 
> Professional planners who have longstanding relationships with suppliers have found themselves negotiating new minimum guest counts to help save their clients money as friends and family decline. Travel agents said they're trying to reroute honeymoon flights to avoid popular destinations in Asia and Europe that have been restricted or closed, such as Lake Como in Italy's hard-hit Lombardy region.
> 
> “We're trying to guess what is to come,” said Sasha Souza, a wedding planner in California's wine country. “Guest counts are dropping dramatically. We have a wedding for 150 people in June and we're now looking at 50 people. Guests are just like, 'I'm not coming.' Maybe they'll change their minds. People are receiving such mixed messages right now.”
> 
> Gabrielle Wheeler, 22, was supposed to get married in April in the olive groves of an Italian villa in the Tuscan town of Grosseto. She now has to settle for a wedding at the same place in a year. She tried to cancel when travel restrictions were imposed, but the venue wouldn’t refund her money.
> 
> “Honestly, I’m upset,” said Wheeler, who lives in Amsterdam. “I have to make the best of it.”
> 
> Abby Murray, a Charlotte, North Carolina, travel agent who specializes in honeymoons, said new business has come to a halt as existing clients postpone, shift destinations from hot spots like Italy to Hawaii, Costa Rica and the Caribbean, or try to navigate around connections through China.
> 
> At this time of year, she would usually be handling 20 clients. She now has two.
> 
> “People are scared to book their honeymoons right now. People don't even want to explore it. They're going to move forward with their weddings but take their honeymoons at a later date,” Murray said.
> 
> Dresses are also a problem for some.
> 
> The Green Bride shop in Littleton, Colorado, typically receives up to 60 wedding dresses shipped from China each month from February through May. In February, it received only four.
> 
> “We are on crunch time,” said Holly Marsh, one of the owners. "If the wedding is in June, and the dress is supposed to be here in February and it's not going to get here until May, what do you tell them?"
> 
> David Gaffke, who owns the shop Complete Bridal in East Dundee, Illinois, relies heavily on China for manufacturing, as do most in the wedding gown business.
> 
> “It's frustrating when it comes to having to tell a bride that we're not able to fulfill your needs,” he said. “This is the most important dress they're going to wear.”
> 
> Larger retailers, including David's Bridal with more than 300 stores, said their supply networks are holding steady.
> 
> Photographer Michael Busada in Washington, D.C., relies on weddings for about half his business. He has 36 weddings under contract this year, including one that was recently canceled after the bride was possibly exposed to the virus. Another wedding went from a large venue with 150 guests to a home ceremony with 20. A 10-hour day for Busada dropped to three hours of work.
> 
> Busada offered the couple who were forced to cancel a credit or postponement without penalty.
> 
> “Everybody's struggling. It doesn't do me any good to be the bad guy,” he said.
> 
> Leon Rbibo, president of The Pearl Source, an online jewelry company headquartered in Los Angeles, has been servicing the industry for more than 10 years.
> 
> He started seeing cancellations and requests for order delays in mid-January. It started with an uptick of about 5%, he said. Fast forward to late February, when such requests shot up to 15%. He projected March would end at closer to 17%, representing about $50,000 worth of business canceled or postponed.
> 
> “We know these requests are related to concerns around the spread of coronavirus because our customer experience teams are trained to ask for the reason for cancellation or postponement,” Rbibo said.
> 
> At RentMyWedding.com, which provides everything from lighting to linens for thousands of couples across the U.S., orders for March have decreased by 24.3% compared with March 2019, said Marie Kubin, the founder and CEO in Miami.
> 
> “The majority of our clients place orders one to three weeks prior to their wedding,” she said. "The couples that are canceling have said they plan to reschedule for the future, but they're not going to choose a new date until they see how things shake out with the coronavirus. Many other couples with weddings happening in the next month are asking us to put their orders on hold because they're not sure whether or not to go ahead with their weddings.”
> 
> Caterers are holding on with extra care.
> 
> Andrea Correale, president and founder of the Elegant Affairs catering and event firm in Manhattan, said she is doubling and tripling hand washing stations for workers, placing hand sanitizer in coat check and registration areas, and offering baskets of sanitizer on tables for guests.
> 
> She's also creating more distance between guests at tables, so a round table that usually seats 10 is now set up for eight.
> 
> Large bottles and pitchers of juices and soda have become individual bottles, bartenders are wearing gloves and Correale has replaced communal bowls of bar snacks with individual bags, “so people can still graze and feel safe about it.”



We were to attend a destination wedding in  two weeks. It was cancelled two days ago.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I don't understand water being out. The water supply isn't in danger (neither is the food supply from what I'm reading). I have a filter on my fridge but if people aren't regular bottled water drinkers why hoard it now?


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> Excellent, excellent vidéo. Her information is clear, factual, concise and not alarmist.


DITTO......


----------



## sweetlaughter

oneastrocurlie said:


> I don't understand water being out. The water supply isn't in danger (neither is the food supply from what I'm reading). I have a filter on my fridge but if people aren't regular bottled water drinkers why hoard it now?



I think the water is going because people aren’t sure of how to prepare so most people are preparing for what they do know....tornados, hurricanes, earthquakes,snowstorms, etc.. Then all they do is add in cleaning supplies and voila, the store is empty.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Its so interesting because like @discodumpling  we taught to boil water and cool it.   Bottled water is a luxury because I only but it when I feel like it. 

I buy alot of toilet paper because my oldest canna get it through his head that he should use a little bit.


----------



## cocosweet

Just left Costco. They are NOT playing. They have the paper goods area cordoned off. One way in. One way out. Costco employees distribute the TP, paper towel, and water. But aye... I got my stuff.


----------



## rayne

I'm so relieved to hear this! This was a concern of mine since the kids will be home for 3 weeks.



https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179330/comcast-t-mobile-coronavirus-data-caps-hotspots-fcc

*Comcast and T-Mobile to suspend internet data caps for the next 60 days*
19
The internet providers are responding to the ongoing coronavirus pandemic

By Nick Statt@nickstatt  Mar 13, 2020, 7:17pm EDTShare this on Facebook (opens in new window)

Share this on Twitter (opens in new window)

SHAREAll sharing options







Illustration by Alex Castro / The Verge
Comcast and T-Mobile have announced suspensions of their internet data cap policies in response to the coronavirus pandemic. Comcast says it will no longer charge overage fees for home internet customers that go over its broadband data caps, while T-Mobile says it’s removing all data caps for its mobile customers. AT&T and Verizon have taken similar measures.

“During this extraordinary time, it is vital that as many Americans as possible stay connected to the internet — for education, work, and personal health reasons,” Comcast Cable CEO Dave Watson said in a statement. “Our employees also live and work in virtually every community we serve, and we all share the same belief that it’s our Company’s responsibility to step up and help out.”

Earlier today, the Federal Communications Commission announced that it had signed both Comcast and T-Mobile, as well as many other firms in the broadband and telecom industries, to its new Keep Americans Connected pledge. The pledge asked that companies not terminate service for residential or small business customers, waive any late fees incurred due to the economic effects of the virus, and open access to public Wi-Fi hotspots to “any American who needs them.”




T-Mobile

✔@TMobile
https://twitter.com/TMobile/status/1238571492884930560

We‘ll get through this together! Here's how we’re helping:






 Removing smartphone data caps for all customers





 Giving 20GB of add’l mobile hotspot data





 Increasing data for schools in our EmpowerED program





 Making it free to call severely impacted countries

More info:




*T-Mobile Update on COVID-19 Response*
www.t-mobile.com

5,958
4:03 PM - Mar 13, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

2,353 people are talking about this



It also asked these companies to suspend data caps due to the sharp spike in work-from-policies being implemented throughout the country to help reduce the spread of COVID-19, the illness caused by the novel coronavirus. After the FCC confirmed that Comcast and T-Mobile signed the pledge, both companies have come out and announced the steps they’re taking try and alleviate pressures on customers.

In addition to suspending data caps for 60 days, Comcast says it will make its Xfinity Wi-Fi hotspots free throughout the country and it will not charge disconnect or late fees. Comcast yesterday announced it will increase the internet speed of its Internet Essentials tier, which is targeted toward low-income families.

T-Mobile, which is also instituting these new policies for a 60-day period, says its suspending data caps, giving customers 20GB of additional hotspot / tethering data, increasing the data allowance given to schools and students who rely on its EmpowerED program, and making it free to call countries “severely impacted” by the coronavirus.


----------



## Keen

awhyley said:


> *If you didn't get em out before Coronavirus, you may have to wait a while . . .*
> 
> *U.S. cities are temporarily banning evictions as coronavirus outbreak worsens*
> 
> Several major cities across the U.S. have either issued temporary bans on evictions or are considering them as the novel coronavirus outbreak unfolds.
> 
> The San Jose City Council approved a proposal preventing evictions amid the coronavirus emergency, and San Francisco officials are putting forward similar legislation.
> 
> “We must avoid the creation of a greater public health emergency that would result from subjecting thousands more families to homelessness, and we must protect our residents from the fear of potential eviction resulting from economic dislocation,” San Jose Mayor Sam Liccardo said when proposing the city’s temporary moratorium on evictions.
> 
> In other cities, mayors have declared states of emergency that bar evictions from moving forward. That’s the case in Miami-Dade County in Florida and in Baltimore.
> 
> 
> Boston Mayor Martin Walsh told the Boston Herald that he had asked the Massachusetts court system “to offer leniency to those facing non-essential evictions” as consumer advocates called for a ban on the practice during the infectious disease pandemic.
> 
> In Washington State, which has one of the largest coronavirus clusters in the country, two major landlord groups, the Rental Housing Association of Washington and the Washington Multi-Family Housing Association, recommended a 30-day moratorium on evictions in King County, where Seattle is located, the Seattle Times first reported.
> 
> “A hold on physical evictions that allows court proceedings to continue has the dual benefit of keeping residents in their homes while opening paths to emergency rental assistance funds at the state and local level. The 30-day hold can be renewed each month based on the needs of the community and status of COVID-19 illnesses,” the Rental Housing Association of Washington said in a statement.
> 
> Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan has already used her authority to expand capacity for the city’s homeless shelters, and the city is also refraining from turning off power or water due to nonpayment during the coronavirus emergency, the Seattle Times reported.
> 
> In New York, state lawmakers have proposed legislation for a moratorium on evictions and foreclosures amid the illness outbreak. The city’s courts have implemented a temporary moratorium on evictions. Additionally, the Real Estate Board of New York, a trade group that represents major developers and property managers in the city, put a three-month moratorium on evictions.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Philadelphia mayor’s office said the city is encouraging landlords “to recognize the extraordinary circumstances tenants may be facing by not adding housing insecurity to a family’s financial or health challenges.”
> 
> (The National Apartment Association did not immediately return a request for comment on eviction bans in light of the coronavirus.)
> 
> Evictions may not proceed normally even in cities that haven’t halted them, because court systems in many municipalities have either halted or scaled back operations during the outbreak.
> 
> Annually, there are around 3.6 million eviction filings in the U.S., which equates to about 300,000 filings per month on average, said Alieze Durana, spokeswoman for the Eviction Lab, an organization at Princeton University that researches eviction trends across the country.
> 
> For millions of Americans who work for hourly wages below $15 an hour and do not have paid sick leave or the option to work from home, the coronavirus outbreak could be devastating. The Eviction Lab’s data show that nearly 40% of eviction judgments are for less than $1,000, Durana said.
> 
> “We’re talking about people being really one rent payment away from an eviction judgment,” Durana said.
> 
> Avoiding evictions at a time when millions of people could lose income is also a matter of public health. “This pandemic is a stark reminder that housing is health care,” said Diane Yentel, president and CEO of the National Low Income Housing Coalition. “Policymakers at all levels should immediately implement moratoriums on foreclosures and evictions.”
> 
> Some hospitals and insurers in recent years have paid for patients’ housing costs as a part of their care, arguing that having a safe place to live improves patients’ health outcomes.
> 
> Going through the eviction process could expose more people to the coronavirus. Attending a court hearing regarding an eviction works against the recommendations health officials have made to practice social distancing in an effort to reduce transmission. The situation may only get worse if people are displaced from their homes.
> 
> “They could end up doubling up with friends and family, which would be concerning given that what we saw in the case of China was that the transmission of COVID-19 happened through families who were living together,” Durana said. She also added that sleeping in close quarters at homeless shelters is another source of concern.
> 
> “We live in extraordinary times, and I think our priority is to both ensure family and individual well-being and think about the larger public health picture,” she said.
> 
> Link: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...RxGHsd3pqRDlObLZBP6Np49DetQPwEhMzo5AhP55VuIQ4



Landlords  are being asked to be understanding.  But it’s deeper than that.  We are screwed if the government doesn’t subsidize rent.  Yes, the mortgage company can allow skip paying.  But that is so expensive.  I saw three years of paid equity vanished all because I decided to take advantage of skip payment for 3 months.  It’s not worth it.  

Imaging someone having hardship paying rent for one month suddenly is behind for 3 months, where will they get money to catch up? That won’t end well for the tenant or the landlord.   

Most of these articles don’t consider the hardship on the landlord when rent is not received.  We are not all real estate mogul like Donald Trump. LandlordS are so quick to file eviction because one missed mortgage ruin your credit.  Two missed payments, you can’t get another mortgage. Three missed payment, it’s foreclosure


----------



## gn1g

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Its so interesting because like @discodumpling  we taught to boil water and cool it.   Bottled water is a luxury because I only but it when I feel like it.
> 
> I buy alot of toilet paper because my oldest canna get it through his head that he should use a little bit.




When I had my daughter 20+ years ago her Peditrician said boil water does not get rid of lead and what every else in it, so get the bottle nursery water or bottle water. and I've been doing that every since.  I also have filter on my refrigerator water


----------



## gn1g

BackToMyRoots said:


> I found this Instagram post informative. As she says it’s NOT medical advice:




WOW, sooo many AFRICAN AMERICANS are on both types of the meds she mentions


----------



## Chromia




----------



## SoniT

Maryland is shutting down the casinos and racetracks. Good idea. Casinos are a breeding ground for this virus. All those people touching the slot machines, poker chips, etc. Yuck.


----------



## discodumpling

Thank GOD for my Mama! She is an amazing woman. I ventured out to visit my parents and pick up a few odds and ends. My Mama came through with the TP, several cans of sardines, cabbage, boxes of mac n cheese and so many more things I wasnt thinking about...this lady gave me 2 pig tails!! Lol! 
I got my water from my local Black Hebrews! They have alkaline water and I have bottles so I stopped by for a fill up and I'm good for at least the rest of the week. 
There was an abundance of fruits & veggies at the small Asian grocers! And they weren't trying to take advantage of the situation! I bought $10 worth of stuff and had 2 shopping  bags filled with fruit, veg, herbs and treats. She also had gallons of Poland spring and I swear this man bought 20 of em! 
Best of all she still had Dettol at $5 instead of $12+ like the other stores taking advantage of panic shoppers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

gn1g said:


> When I had my daughter 20+ years ago her Peditrician said boil water does not get rid of lead and what every else in it, so get the bottle nursery water or bottle water. and I've been doing that every since.  I also have filter on my refrigerator water


We have filters on each sink in the house!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

rayne said:


> I'm so relieved to hear this! This was a concern of mine since the kids will be home for 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179330/comcast-t-mobile-coronavirus-data-caps-hotspots-fcc
> 
> *Comcast and T-Mobile to suspend internet data caps for the next 60 days*
> 19
> The internet providers are responding to the ongoing coronavirus pandemic
> 
> By Nick Statt@nickstatt  Mar 13, 2020, 7:17pm EDTShare this on Facebook (opens in new window)
> 
> Share this on Twitter (opens in new window)
> 
> SHAREAll sharing options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by Alex Castro / The Verge
> Comcast and T-Mobile have announced suspensions of their internet data cap policies in response to the coronavirus pandemic. Comcast says it will no longer charge overage fees for home internet customers that go over its broadband data caps, while T-Mobile says it’s removing all data caps for its mobile customers. AT&T and Verizon have taken similar measures.
> 
> “During this extraordinary time, it is vital that as many Americans as possible stay connected to the internet — for education, work, and personal health reasons,” Comcast Cable CEO Dave Watson said in a statement. “Our employees also live and work in virtually every community we serve, and we all share the same belief that it’s our Company’s responsibility to step up and help out.”
> 
> Earlier today, the Federal Communications Commission announced that it had signed both Comcast and T-Mobile, as well as many other firms in the broadband and telecom industries, to its new Keep Americans Connected pledge. The pledge asked that companies not terminate service for residential or small business customers, waive any late fees incurred due to the economic effects of the virus, and open access to public Wi-Fi hotspots to “any American who needs them.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Mobile
> 
> ✔@TMobile
> 
> We‘ll get through this together! Here's how we’re helping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing smartphone data caps for all customers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving 20GB of add’l mobile hotspot data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing data for schools in our EmpowerED program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making it free to call severely impacted countries
> 
> More info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Mobile Update on COVID-19 Response*
> www.t-mobile.com
> 
> 5,958
> 4:03 PM - Mar 13, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 2,353 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> It also asked these companies to suspend data caps due to the sharp spike in work-from-policies being implemented throughout the country to help reduce the spread of COVID-19, the illness caused by the novel coronavirus. After the FCC confirmed that Comcast and T-Mobile signed the pledge, both companies have come out and announced the steps they’re taking try and alleviate pressures on customers.
> 
> In addition to suspending data caps for 60 days, Comcast says it will make its Xfinity Wi-Fi hotspots free throughout the country and it will not charge disconnect or late fees. Comcast yesterday announced it will increase the internet speed of its Internet Essentials tier, which is targeted toward low-income families.
> 
> T-Mobile, which is also instituting these new policies for a 60-day period, says its suspending data caps, giving customers 20GB of additional hotspot / tethering data, increasing the data allowance given to schools and students who rely on its EmpowerED program, and making it free to call countries “severely impacted” by the coronavirus.


 wonder if Verizon will get on board, they hounding me for $50. I forgot i took autopay off and got a voicemail last night


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

awhyley said:


> *If you didn't get em out before Coronavirus, you may have to wait a while . . .*
> 
> *U.S. cities are temporarily banning evictions as coronavirus outbreak worsens*
> 
> Several major cities across the U.S. have either issued temporary bans on evictions or are considering them as the novel coronavirus outbreak unfolds.
> 
> The San Jose City Council approved a proposal preventing evictions amid the coronavirus emergency, and San Francisco officials are putting forward similar legislation.
> 
> “We must avoid the creation of a greater public health emergency that would result from subjecting thousands more families to homelessness, and we must protect our residents from the fear of potential eviction resulting from economic dislocation,” San Jose Mayor Sam Liccardo said when proposing the city’s temporary moratorium on evictions.
> 
> In other cities, mayors have declared states of emergency that bar evictions from moving forward. That’s the case in Miami-Dade County in Florida and in Baltimore.
> 
> 
> Boston Mayor Martin Walsh told the Boston Herald that he had asked the Massachusetts court system “to offer leniency to those facing non-essential evictions” as consumer advocates called for a ban on the practice during the infectious disease pandemic.
> 
> In Washington State, which has one of the largest coronavirus clusters in the country, two major landlord groups, the Rental Housing Association of Washington and the Washington Multi-Family Housing Association, recommended a 30-day moratorium on evictions in King County, where Seattle is located, the Seattle Times first reported.
> 
> “A hold on physical evictions that allows court proceedings to continue has the dual benefit of keeping residents in their homes while opening paths to emergency rental assistance funds at the state and local level. The 30-day hold can be renewed each month based on the needs of the community and status of COVID-19 illnesses,” the Rental Housing Association of Washington said in a statement.
> 
> Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan has already used her authority to expand capacity for the city’s homeless shelters, and the city is also refraining from turning off power or water due to nonpayment during the coronavirus emergency, the Seattle Times reported.
> 
> In New York, state lawmakers have proposed legislation for a moratorium on evictions and foreclosures amid the illness outbreak. The city’s courts have implemented a temporary moratorium on evictions. Additionally, the Real Estate Board of New York, a trade group that represents major developers and property managers in the city, put a three-month moratorium on evictions.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Philadelphia mayor’s office said the city is encouraging landlords “to recognize the extraordinary circumstances tenants may be facing by not adding housing insecurity to a family’s financial or health challenges.”
> 
> (The National Apartment Association did not immediately return a request for comment on eviction bans in light of the coronavirus.)
> 
> Evictions may not proceed normally even in cities that haven’t halted them, because court systems in many municipalities have either halted or scaled back operations during the outbreak.
> 
> Annually, there are around 3.6 million eviction filings in the U.S., which equates to about 300,000 filings per month on average, said Alieze Durana, spokeswoman for the Eviction Lab, an organization at Princeton University that researches eviction trends across the country.
> 
> For millions of Americans who work for hourly wages below $15 an hour and do not have paid sick leave or the option to work from home, the coronavirus outbreak could be devastating. The Eviction Lab’s data show that nearly 40% of eviction judgments are for less than $1,000, Durana said.
> 
> “We’re talking about people being really one rent payment away from an eviction judgment,” Durana said.
> 
> Avoiding evictions at a time when millions of people could lose income is also a matter of public health. “This pandemic is a stark reminder that housing is health care,” said Diane Yentel, president and CEO of the National Low Income Housing Coalition. “Policymakers at all levels should immediately implement moratoriums on foreclosures and evictions.”
> 
> Some hospitals and insurers in recent years have paid for patients’ housing costs as a part of their care, arguing that having a safe place to live improves patients’ health outcomes.
> 
> Going through the eviction process could expose more people to the coronavirus. Attending a court hearing regarding an eviction works against the recommendations health officials have made to practice social distancing in an effort to reduce transmission. The situation may only get worse if people are displaced from their homes.
> 
> “They could end up doubling up with friends and family, which would be concerning given that what we saw in the case of China was that the transmission of COVID-19 happened through families who were living together,” Durana said. She also added that sleeping in close quarters at homeless shelters is another source of concern.
> 
> “We live in extraordinary times, and I think our priority is to both ensure family and individual well-being and think about the larger public health picture,” she said.
> 
> Link: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...RxGHsd3pqRDlObLZBP6Np49DetQPwEhMzo5AhP55VuIQ4


That link said I didn't have to pay the mortgage then, right?


----------



## rayne

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> wonder if Verizon will get on board, they hounding me for $50. I forgot i took autopay off and got a voicemail last night



They probably will. All of them will probably follow suit, hopefully it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Mom needed bread so I went to the grocery store at 8 this morning. They had bread, meat, toilet paper, etc. I got the bread and a package of toilet paper. I drove to a few other places to see if they were crowded. I thought I might fill up my gallon jugs with alkaline water at Whole Foods but the parking lot was already full at 9. I swung by Meijer and the parking lot there was almost full. Way more people than normal for a Sunday morning. Drove by my mom's church and saw elderly women going inside. I'm thankful my mom wasn't one of them. I said a prayer for them and kept going. The only other stop I made was for gas. I went inside to see if there was water and picked up 2 big 40 bottle packages of water. This was the last thing on my list because I'm not sure I even need it. I can drink tap water if I have to. Like others I can boil it but I don't have a lead filter. I decided it was better to be prepared than sorry.

The only thing I wish I'd thought of was Tylenol now that I'm reviewing these other links. Maybe I'll go out again first thing tomorrow morning. That's the best way to avoid crowds and hopefully find stuff on the shelves after they restock overnight.


----------



## awhyley

@Aggie, @Goombay_Summer, @IslandMummy
Bahamian ladies I left out (my apologies), it has arrived.  The Tribune doesn't give much to go on though.

"_The Bahamas has its first confirmed case of COVID-19 after a 61-year-old New Providence woman tested positive for the virus.

The woman arrived at Princess Margaret Hospital on Friday showing symptoms and her test was confirmed at midnight on Sunday.
_
*She had not travelled out of the country in the past 20 days.*
_
Officials are currently investigating her family and social contacts to find the source of the infection_."

Link: http://www.tribune242.com/news/2020/mar/15/breaking-news-first-confirmed-case-coronavirus-bah/
So I guess the search for Patient zero is on.   Time to check on ya people in the next coming days.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

gn1g said:


> WOW, sooo many AFRICAN AMERICANS are on both types of the meds she mentions


FYI: A lot of African Americans are placed on calicum channel blockers for blood pressure rather than ace inhibitors.


----------



## Lylddlebit

shelli4018 said:


> I’ll be wearing mask and gloves today to do errands for my mom. I’m gonna feel silly. I can count on one hand the number of masks I’ve seen worn in public this week. Will be armed with lemon scented Lysol to spray her bags down. Pretty sure she’s gonna laugh at me. Lol! Have you guys noticed being adequately prepared feels foolish at first?




I felt like a fool Friday with my mask and gloves on.  Snapped right out of it when I walked into the office I had to visit(couldn't get the product I needed any other way) and one of the employees walked in sick.     I even had my hair tied up under a shower cap covered with a hat while I was out  over it so nothing aerosolized  got in my hair.    I won't leave my house without my mask and gloves now. Nobody is allowed to  visit my house right now.   I had the callous irresponsibility talk with DH about his careless habits and my will to protect our child  even when he presents the harm through carelessness.  I am not playing.  I felt like a fool too but my daughter is a toddler. I rather look like a fool then have nothing to offer but "I love you's" and "I'm sorry's" when someone in my house winds up sick.   My husband told me I looked like "The Shredder" when I came back in the house on Friday.  I gave him a smart retort I won't post here and told him get better get in gear(we talk mess and tease eachother but we always air stuff out in this manner to come to an understanding.).   Don't care about looking silly.  Stripped down  to my underwear in the mudroom. Washed clothes immediately. Took a shower immediately.  I hope I am overreacting but if I am right I am minimizing vulnerability as much as I can.


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> You’re good about not touching your face? Do you bring lunch? How is it stored? There are nice insulated lunch bags with ice packs you can keep in your cubicle. Avoid communal areas as much as possible.
> 
> @vevster I just bought Vitamin C yesterday darn it. Looked on Amazon the other day for elderberry capsules. Nothing was in stock. Had to preorder for delivery by the end of the month.


You can buy the berries on Etsy and make the elderberry syrup yourself. It’s easy!


----------



## kikigirl

BackToMyRoots said:


> I found this Instagram post informative. As she says it’s NOT medical advice:



Thanks so much for this. I’m young and healthy but am on Lisinopril for unresolved pregnancy hbp. 

Calling the docs tomorrow.


----------



## cocosweet

vevster said:


> You can buy the berries on Etsy and make the elderberry syrup yourself. It’s easy!


This site has a how to. https://detoxinista.com/elderberry-syrup-recipe/
Whole Foods may have them. I’m going to try to remember some when I hit up my local herb shop. They also do mail order.

https://gypsycrystals.com/elderberry-co/


----------



## Dellas

shelli4018 said:


> We’re gonna have to share tips here for folk who are still working outside of their homes. What precautions are you taking so far? Cleaning work surfaces everyday? Wearing a mask? Are you 6 feet away from your nasty office mate?


People who cough and are sick, except for allergies,  should wear a mask out of courtesy to others. I've done it before.
The healthy shouldn't be the only people wearing mask.


----------



## Theresamonet

vevster said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ory-drugs-may-aggravate-coronavirus-infection
> 
> And I heard The Lancet mentioned this too. I don’t use those products, haven’t for years so...



There is just too much conflicting info for my brain to handle. From this article:



> Health officials point out that anti-inflammatory drugs are known to be a risk for those with infectious illnesses *because they tend to diminish the response of the body’s immune system.*



Now reading that after watching the video @BackToMyRoots posted, with the Doctor explaining that the deaths are caused by the overreaction of the body’s immune system, turning your organs to mush. Why is something that diminishes the immune response not a good thing?


----------



## Theresamonet

BackToMyRoots said:


> I found this Instagram post informative. As she says it’s NOT medical advice:



Thanks for this, because I was wondering how it jumped from immunodeficient people being at risk, to including those with diabetes and high blood pressure.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Kanky

TrulyBlessed said:


>


 @ anyone taking a cruise right now. I mean they had to know when they got on the ship that they were taking a risk.


----------



## bellatiamarie

TrulyBlessed said:


>



chile please.  They tried to dock at Jamaica and Jamaica said NO SUH!!!


----------



## Chicoro

gn1g said:


> WOW, sooo many AFRICAN AMERICANS are on both types of the meds she mentions



Isn't that interesting.


----------



## Layluh

Ugh now I'm not feeling well. It came on very suddenly. I'm feeling extremely nauseous and shaking a bit. I swear I've taken every precaution.


----------



## Keen

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> That link said I didn't have to pay the mortgage then, right?


Most mortgage companies will probably offer a disaster recovery program if a vaccine in not out soon.   From  someone who took the option not to pay due to weather disaster, I’m here to advice you not to do it unless you have to.  

It will add years to your loan.  All principal and interest skipped will be added to the back of the loan as principal.  You will be forced to go through a loan modification if you can’t pay all the months owed at once.  

It’s a good lifeline if you really can’t pay.  But don’t do it just because you think you’d be getting a break.  Cause it’s not.


----------



## Dellas

Deleted


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Ohio is closing all restaurants and bars starting at 9pm. I missed most of the presser so not sure if these are new hours or the new normal.
If you call police you have to meet them outside!


----------



## Chicoro

Layluh said:


> Ugh now I'm not feeling well. It came on very suddenly. I'm feeling extremely nauseous and shaking a bit. I swear I've taken every precaution.


 
Do you have someone at home with you to help you?


----------



## discodumpling

After much pressure (and a tweet or 2 from me) NYC schools will close this week. 
Thankfully I wont have to worry bout my likkle pickney.


----------



## rayne

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> wonder if Verizon will get on board, they hounding me for $50. I forgot i took autopay off and got a voicemail last night



@Bette Davis Eyes    In case you hadn't heard


*AT&T, Comcast, Verizon and others agree not to overcharge customers during coronavirus*
19
FCC Chairman Ajit Pai introduces the Keep Americans Connected pledge

By Nick Statt@nickstatt  Mar 13, 2020, 1:06pm EDTShare this on Facebook (opens in new window)

Share this on Twitter (opens in new window)

SHAREAll sharing options







Photo by Chip Somodevilla / Getty Images


Federal Communications Commission Chairman Ajit Pai introduced a new broadband and telecom industry measure on Friday called the Keep Americans Connected Pledge, which is designed to rein in any potential abuses from US internet service providers during the ongoing novel coronavirus pandemic.

*The pledge, which is for the next 60 days, asks that companies not terminate service for residential or small business customers, waive any late fees incurred due to the economic effects of the virus, and open access to public Wi-Fi hotspots to “any American who needs them.”

So far, Pai says that virtually every major company in the US broadband and telecom businesses has committed to the pledge, including AT&T, Charter, CenturyLink, Comcast, Cox, Sonic, Sprint, T-Mobile, and Verizon, among others.*

The pledge arrives just a day after AT&T said it would suspend broadband data caps from home internet customers and Comcast said it would be raising internet speeds on its Internet Essentials tier, its broadband planned designed for low-income families. Verizon on Friday said it would be waiving late fees for customers and small businesses, too.

Part of the Keep Americans Connected Pledge is also urging other companies to follow AT&T in suspending data caps as well as asking companies not to charge long-distance and overage fees and to prioritize connectivity to health care providers and hospitals. All of these policies should help alleviate issues stemming from the spike in work-from-home policies being instituted throughout the country to promote social distancing and help reduce the spread of COVID-19, the illness caused by the novel coronavirus.

“As the coronavirus outbreak spreads and causes a series of disruptions to the economic, educational, medical, and civic life of our country, it is imperative that Americans stay connected. Broadband will enable them to communicate with their loved ones and doctors, telework, ensure their children can engage in remote learning, and — importantly — take part in the ‘social distancing’ that will be so critical to limiting the spread of this novel coronavirus,” Pai said in a statement.

In addition to agreeing to the pledge, Verizon said on March 14th it would be implementing “social distancing” by temporarily reducing the number of its retail stores that remain open.

“I applaud those companies that have already taken the Keep Americans Connected Pledge,” he added. “They are stepping up to the plate and taking critical steps that will make it easier for Americans to stay connected during this pandemic and maintain much-needed social distancing.” Pai is asking for other companies to continue stepping forward to sign the pledge.

_Update March 13th, 1:50PM ET: Added that Verizon will be waiving late fees for customers and small businesses due to coronavirus._

_Update March 14th, 4:20PM ET: Added that Verizon will reduce the number of stores that remain open during the coronavirus outbreak._


----------



## shortycocoa

I've been kind of skipping around and skimming this thread.  

The Governor just ordered all schools closed in my area until March 31.  I knew this announcement was coming... I'm just mad now that I didn't go to the store last week.  

Looks like when I do go, I'll have to take the kids with me.  I was planning on going tomorrow, anyway.  I might do that and get it over with or wait until a less busy day/time.

DS 2's Speech Therapist just also confirmed she will not be coming out for his services for the next two weeks.  We discussed it Friday before the end of his session and I understood and was ready for that reality.  I don't know if other service providers will follow suit.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

VinaytheMrs said:


> Ohio is closing all restaurants and bars starting at 9pm. I missed most of the presser so not sure if these are new hours or the new normal.
> If you call police you have to meet them outside!



Closing at 9 and then closed until further notice. Carry out and delivery only.


----------



## vevster

Layluh said:


> Ugh now I'm not feeling well. It came on very suddenly. I'm feeling extremely nauseous and shaking a bit. I swear I've taken every precaution.


What ever supplements you are taking, take some more.

Cut all sugar immediately.


----------



## Chromia




----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> After much pressure (and a tweet or 2 from me) NYC schools will close this week.
> Thankfully I wont have to worry bout my likkle pickney.


The mayor admits they don’t have a remote learning solution. Hence the stalling.


----------



## BackToMyRoots

Layluh said:


> Ugh now I'm not feeling well. It came on very suddenly. I'm feeling extremely nauseous and shaking a bit. I swear I've taken every precaution.


https://instagram.com/organic_olivia?igshid=13ne2lxypxmgx

I’m following this girls stories on Instagram...both her her parents are sick. Mom is hospitalized with pneumonia and her dad is at home where she is caring for him. She is an herbalist I think. These were their initial symptoms:


----------



## shelli4018

Decided not to wear my mask in the commissary. That lasted all of 3 mins. My anxiety wasn’t having it. I wore my orange N95 mask w/o a filter. I’m sneezing because of allergies and didn’t want to touch my face while surrounded by so many people. There were a few strange looks. Smiles and smirks. But I felt like I was doing a service by getting folk used to such things. There were 3 other people shopping with masks too. 

That mask was kinda hot tho. Wearing it summer is gonna be interesting. Sure hope ‘rona leaves us alone for summer like seasonal flu.

Anyway, they were out of ground beef, chicken, Lysol, tp, bread and tuna. Still able to get my mom quite a few things after a total of 3 stops on the way to her house. Left everything on her doorstep and proceeded to visit through the glass door for 20 mins. Came home to shower and wash my clothes. Next week I’ll do her shopping on a weekday.


----------



## rayne

VinaytheMrs said:


> Ohio is closing all restaurants and bars starting at 9pm. I missed most of the presser so not sure if these are new hours or the new normal.
> If you call police you have to meet them outside!



IL is doing the same thing, carry out and delivery only.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TrulyBlessed said:


> People in the midst of this pandemic who want clean hands while there is a current shortage of hand sanitizer will find a way to keep their hands clean if they choose. Hand sanitizer is a very convenient option but it is not the end all be all in a crisis where there is a shortage. That’s all I’m gonna say about that and we can agree to disagree. As a tip I guess I’ll throw in a reminder to keep your hands away from your face, eyes, mouth, and nose until you can wash your hands. If you have access to gloves consider using those as a barrier as well when needed. Be well.


Soap and water > Sanitizer all day if hands are not clean. The surface of the virus actually breaks down when it comes into contact with soap (saponins). I went to pick up a little bleach Thursday morning and there was sooo much soap available and on sale!


----------



## Aggie

awhyley said:


> @Aggie, @Goombay_Summer, @IslandMummy
> Bahamian ladies I left out (my apologies), it has arrived.  The Tribune doesn't give much to go on though.
> 
> "_The Bahamas has its first confirmed case of COVID-19 after a 61-year-old New Providence woman tested positive for the virus.
> 
> The woman arrived at Princess Margaret Hospital on Friday showing symptoms and her test was confirmed at midnight on Sunday.
> _
> *She had not travelled out of the country in the past 20 days.*
> _
> Officials are currently investigating her family and social contacts to find the source of the infection_."
> 
> Link: http://www.tribune242.com/news/2020/mar/15/breaking-news-first-confirmed-case-coronavirus-bah/
> So I guess the search for Patient zero is on.   Time to check on ya people in the next coming days.


Yes I tuned in at the 1 pm update and caught it all. Thanks for the alert here. Fear still has no hold on me. I am ready to see my Jesus *right now* if my time is up. I constantly witness to my family members who are not ready.  It's not that I don't care, because I do, I just don't have the fear that most people have.

In fact, I had a dream 2 weeks ago where I was lying on my back and there was a man, (I couldn't see his face) on top of me holding me down with a sword in his hands about to strike me. In my dream, I remember not being even slightly afraid. I said to him with a calm I did not even know I had, "It's okay, I'm ready to see Jesus now." After that, I came out of the dream and woke up.

It was a short dream but it reminded me that fear has no hold on me at all, no matter what comes at me. I am so unbelievably calm and peaceful, it's crazy.


----------



## discodumpling

@Aggie I luv ur spirit and vibe gyal! You're the type of energy I need in my life!
I am reminded that we are not in control. Take this seriously. Take the necessary precautions and do what you need to do to feel safe. When you have done what you have to. Let go & let God.


----------



## Aggie

discodumpling said:


> @Aggie I luv ur spirit and vibe gyal! Your the type of energy I need in my life!
> I am reminded that we are not in control. Take this seriously. Take the necessary precautions and do what you need to do to feel safe. When you have done what you have to. Let go & let God.



Amen and amen my sister @discodumpling. Just let go and let God's supernatural take over where your natural ends. We cannot do this without Him. 

He is certainly my Banner. There are times when He gives us instructions (ie, precautions) in the heat of the battle while keeping Him, the focal point of our victory and at the same time offering Him ourselves as an altar of worship (Exodus chp 17). I'm telling you, He fights for us when we do this.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Besides elderberry and vitamin c, are y'all taking any other supplements?  
I also take a multivitamin, probiotic and ashwaghanda.


----------



## cocosweet

Yesterday, I placed a grocery order for Walmart pick up to be picked up today. I was supposed to pick it up 4 hours ago but it is still delayed. I was told that all the stores are grappling with the delay.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Times like these I wish I had my old corporate job back where I could telecommute. 

Hopefully no one bothers me in the coming weeks because they have to talk to me from 6 feet.   Going in this morning at 3 am to train someone and my HR head said if I’m not comfortable tell someone immediately.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

nyeredzi said:


> So the schools are closed for 2 weeks (at least). My husband and I both work. By chance, I was off the first 2 days for holiday anyway (university 'spring break' for employees). The 3rd day is a day my husband can watch. The 4th day was a scheduled "telework exercise" anyway, to see how teleworking would work en masse for that employer. The 5th day, I still don't know what I'm going to do. Might have to take leave that day, or maybe I will telework again. I'm generally not approved to telework at that location (i have 2 job locations), but they've relaxed telework restrictions. But I hope in reality they don't expect me to meet the deadlines, which were pressing before this all happened, while teleworking. In addition to having a 6 year old at home with me that is nowhere near self-sufficient, making telework itself less efficient for me, I also work with data at that site that is on a server that must be accessed on-site. So, I literally cannot do that work remotely. These deadlines flying out the window as we speak.
> 
> The 2nd week of school closures, I was lucky to secure childcare at the same location that picks her up and drops her off for school, which is also the same place that watches the 2 year old. Maybe I will be feeling better by then and can go into the office (i'm also coming down with a cold right now). After that, who knows? Frankly, can I even be sure the daycare I've secured will stay open? Teleworking at my university job is sustainable, though not ideal. But teleworking at my fed gov't site is not. I guess we'll see what happens!


My kindergartner will spend her spring break at the day care she gets picked up and dropped off from (also where her baby sister attends). But the day care owner isn’t sure about being open that 2nd week of closures. Hubby is at the University but has to report. The 2nd week...idk. I can’t bring the kids to the Health Department where I work. But it would be unfair for me to be forced to use my PTO when the situation is out of my control. Like Hurricane pay. We will be playing by ear. But I HAVE PTO available to use right away, even if I’m reimbursed with the money or leave later. I know a lot of people do not and will struggle financially with the school closures.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Mom needed bread so I went to the grocery store at 8 this morning. They had bread, meat, toilet paper, etc. I got the bread and a package of toilet paper. I drove to a few other places to see if they were crowded. I thought I might fill up my gallon jugs with alkaline water at Whole Foods but the parking lot was already full at 9. I swung by Meijer and the parking lot there was almost full. Way more people than normal for a Sunday morning. Drove by my mom's church and saw elderly women going inside. I'm thankful my mom wasn't one of them. I said a prayer for them and kept going. The only other stop I made was for gas. I went inside to see if there was water and picked up 2 big 40 bottle packages of water. This was the last thing on my list because I'm not sure I even need it. I can drink tap water if I have to. Like others I can boil it but I don't have a lead filter. I decided it was better to be prepared than sorry.
> 
> The only thing I wish I'd thought of was Tylenol now that I'm reviewing these other links. Maybe I'll go out again first thing tomorrow morning. That's the best way to avoid crowds and hopefully find stuff on the shelves after they restock overnight.


I’ve been doing MOST of my shopping before 7:45 AM. I always score that early!  I scored Friday afternoon leaving work around 4 and Walmart was restocking stuff at that very moment. I scored bread, wipes, more food stuffs to stock...I checked my paper goods horde from couponing last fall and I have plenty of TP. 2 packs of Paper Towels left so my 7:45 AM run tomorrow will be to get some of that.


----------



## Chromia

Yesterday they announced that 3 people in my county have tested positive for the virus.

Today they gave more details:
-a woman in her 30s who recently traveled out of state
-a man is his 30s who recently traveled to Westchester County, NY
-a woman in her 20s who just got back from Italy

They're all quarantined at home.


----------



## Chromia




----------



## Layluh

vevster said:


> What ever supplements you are taking, take some more.
> 
> Will do
> 
> Cut all sugar immediately.





BackToMyRoots said:


> https://instagram.com/organic_olivia?igshid=13ne2lxypxmgx
> 
> I’m following this girls stories on Instagram...both her her parents are sick. Mom is hospitalized with pneumonia and her dad is at home where she is caring for him. She is an herbalist I think. These were their initial symptoms:
> 
> View attachment 456633


.
See that's what I read too. But we're thinking it's an actual stomach bug because I ate sardines this morning for breakfast empty stomach. I just started eating sardines so I've never had them for breakfast. Even shortly after I ate it, I had acid reflux. When I burped, it smelled like fresh fish. 
Anyway I'm feeling 100% better now so hopefully it was the sardines.




Chicoro said:


> Do you have someone at home with you to help you?



Yes I do. Though he's nearing his 60s.


----------



## Aggie

dicapr said:


> It’s not about how alright you may be. It’s about the fact that you can spread the virus to someone who won’t be “alright”. As someone on an immunosuppressant I am constantly telling people just because you will be alright doesn’t mean you aren’t harming someone else. People
> like me won’t be alright if we are exposed. It could be life or death for me and it saddens me that people are so worried about how they won’t be able to continue their normal routine that they can’t comprehend that they are putting other people’s lives in danger.
> 
> Yes as God may protect but we are our
> brother’s keepers. It’s about protecting the vulnerable not whether you think it will adversely affect your life.


No my dear, one thing I am not, is careless and thoughtless about the welfare of others. You misunderstood what I was saying. I was simply saying that * I*  have no fear and I feel no panic or anxiety. I did not mean that I will not take the necessary precautions to keep me and my loved ones safe. So sorry that I was not clear enough. 

Even though I believe that God fights for me, it does not mean that He does not give us specific instructions in the battle at hand. Sometimes we do not have to fight at all and sometimes we have a part to play on the battle field. In this case, we do have that part to play.


----------



## Everything Zen

I guess my question is- so... What is this two week massive shut down going to actually do besides possibly slow the spread for a while and try to force a sort of national quasi self-quarantine? If we go back to life as normal in 2 weeks how does that solve anything?


----------



## Aggie

TrulyBlessed said:


> So far there are no confirmed cases in the Bahamas. A lot of us are in areas with current cases and growing numbers.


Aww, I am so sorry love. I am constantly praying for the whole world. I have family members in the US and Canada as well. I guess it's hard to explain my lack of fear but it does not mean that I don't care for others. I am so happy I did not miss church today because there was a needed update on Covid-19 during the service. 

My family and I have been taking all necessary precautions to keep each other safe and healthy the whole time as best we can - I have a grand niece and nephew that lives with me. I am just not panicky. I was always one that prepared well in advance anyway. I don't know, maybe I'm not normal.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Everything Zen said:


> I guess my question is- so... What is this two week massive shut down going to actually do besides possibly slow the spread for a while and try to force a sort of national quasi self-quarantine? If we go back to life as normal in 2 weeks how does that solve anything?



I’m thinking with flu season estimated to be over as early as the next 2-3 weeks they’re hoping this virus follows the same pattern. If so along with the spring being right around the corner the number of cases should naturally expect to fall and eventually disappear. If not the shutdowns will probably be extended. Since it’s a new virus no one knows how it’ll behave yet. I really hope nature takes over to end this thing soon. Leaders don’t know what they’re doing and people are terrible at following instructions.


----------



## MzRhonda

Everything Zen said:


> I guess my question is- so... What is this two week massive shut down going to actually do besides possibly slow the spread for a while and try to force a sort of national quasi self-quarantine? If we go back to life as normal in 2 weeks how does that solve anything?


I think it will be longer than that


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Everything Zen said:


> I guess my question is- so... What is this two week massive shut down going to actually do besides possibly slow the spread for a while and try to force a sort of national quasi self-quarantine? If we go back to life as normal in 2 weeks how does that solve anything?



I think two weeks is just a start. After a week I think they'll keep extending the time frames. At least in Ohio, that's how it's seeming.

Dewine is already saying school could be out for the rest of the year. The restaurant & bar closures have no end date. And he's saying folks who use daycare need to get prepared because that's up next.

2 weeks is probably being said to not freak folks out so bad they start having heart attacks.


----------



## Everything Zen

MzRhonda said:


> I think it will be longer than that



Same


----------



## Peppermynt

Everything Zen said:


> I guess my question is- so... What is this two week massive shut down going to actually do besides possibly slow the spread for a while and try to force a sort of national quasi self-quarantine? If we go back to life as normal in 2 weeks how does that solve anything?



Things won’t be going back to normal in 2 weeks. This is a long haul thing. My DH BIL has a friend in the pentagon who called him last Thursday night. Frankly this is the beginning. I haven’t posted because I don’t want to be an alarmist. But the US has absolutely got to slow this thing down or else we become Italy and the hospitals will become overwhelmed. Which means usual things the hospitals need to address will become neglected. This is not the flu. We need to drastically slow the infections and need for critical care otherwise ...


----------



## Nay

Everything Zen said:


> I guess my question is- so... What is this two week massive shut down going to actually do besides possibly slow the spread for a while and try to force a sort of national quasi self-quarantine? If we go back to life as normal in 2 weeks how does that solve anything?


I've wondered the same thing.  Maybe it's because they know if they say it will be a two-month shut down (or whatever longer time), that people will panic even more???

Also, I don't understand the logic of the number limit on gatherings.  At first it was "large gatherings."  Then it was no more than 250.  Then it was no more than 50.  Even if it's only 10 people, if one of those 10 has the virus, then everyone is potentially in danger of contracting it.  Personally I'm trying to stay away from EVERYBODY!


----------



## meka72

So this woman worked on the floor below me and started to display symptoms of C19. On Thursday, the employees on that floor did not work so that the floor could be disinfected. However, no one else in the building, especially people/employees who would share the elevators with her, was told about possibly coming in contact with a potentially infected person. 


meka72 said:


> I probably work in the same building as your friend at the AGO. As my coworker left at the end of the day, yesterday, she overheard a woman say that she had just returned from visiting her brother in northern Italy, the epicenter for coronavirus in Italy. I don’t know why she’s coming to work and not quarantined. Now I’m looking at er’body with suspicion on the elevators lol.


----------



## Everything Zen

Nay said:


> I've wondered the same thing.  Maybe it's because they know if they say it will be a two-month shut down (or whatever longer time), that people will panic even more???
> 
> Also, I don't understand the logic of the number limit on gatherings.  At first it was "large gatherings."  Then it was no more than 250.  Then it was no more than 50.  Even if it's only 10 people, if one of those 10 has the virus, then everyone is potentially in danger of contracting it.  Personally I'm trying to stay away from EVERYBODY!



Yeah see that’s what I’m expecting. They just don’t want to say it- and we don’t have an effective plan in place to truly self-quarantine or remain in isolation for that long of a time so two weeks is like a small test run of sorts.


----------



## intellectualuva

Kanky said:


> @ anyone taking a cruise right now. I mean they had to know when they got on the ship that they were taking a risk.



I have a former coworker on a cruise right now. She said she didnt want to miss out when she left last week. So there are indeed people who do not care and are still hopping on cruise ships. 

It would not be me. It's going to be years before I look at a cruise ship


----------



## Everything Zen

I started developing a remote monitoring project for my company back in December as a cost savings effort because we have to self-fund our travel and wait for reimbursements  but I was able to justify it by pointing out all the inefficiencies and showed how much money it would save the company long term and help us keep up with data review timelines. With the pandemic this is likely going to be the new normal for my field in general and hopefully introduce some best practices  for higher quality outcomes and a means to remain competitive and efficient that I’d like to introduce as I move into leadership positions as and as a thought leader in the industry.


----------



## awhyley

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> That link said I didn't have to pay the mortgage then, right?



I believe that mortgage delays/skipped payments are being discussed, (everywhere, because I'm hearing about it in the Caribbean as well), but nothing definite right now.



bellatiamarie said:


> chile please.  They tried to dock at Jamaica and Jamaica said NO SUH!!!



This ship was on the outskirts, waiting on supplies.  Not sure whether they got sorted out as yet.


----------



## Dellas

Serious Question...meaning IDK:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...y-fewer-groceries-after-virus-depletes-stores


President Donald Trump said Americans should buy fewer groceries as retailers struggle to keep food and other products in stock because of concern over the spread of coronavirus.



“There’s no need for anybody in the country to hoard essential food supplies,” Trump told reporters Sunday at the White House. *“You don’t have to buy the quantities because it’s hard to refill the stores.”*

Trump added: “Relax. We’re doing great. It all will pass.”

The comments came after Trump spoke on a conference call earlier Sunday with executives of grocery store chains and food producers. He said the executives told him people are buying three to five times as much as they normally do.

Companies on the call included Walmart Inc., Whole Foods Market Inc., Target Corp. and General Mills Inc., among others.

Americans have raided grocery store shelves and depleted supplies of toilet paper, paper towels and hand sanitizer as the number of U.S. coronavirus cases has grown to more than 3,000.

Trump received a commitment that stores will stay open through the outbreak, though hours may be reduced, Vice President Mike Pence said.
..................

Me:
Trump just said Americans should buy fewer groceries because he is worried about restocking.

With the Chinese Tarriffs...
With China having their own crisis....
With us not producing our own medical supply or food or supplies and being dependent  on China....

Is it possible Walmart raised the alarm on their reserves...because if China put the health of their people first who are really going through it....
Then do we have a situation or could we have a situation where people have to stockpile stuff?

Just asking? Don't want to raise blood pressure or anxiety? I overthink too much. This could be just me.

I am asking because my thinking maybe off. Please correct me.


----------



## mochalocks

Thank you Mayor Deblasio for closing schools until April 20th.  

I’m sure it was a tough decision to make, but it had to be done.


----------



## charmingt

I have never wanted to cruise and never liked cruising.  However I loooooovvve the song 'Cruisin' by Smokey Robinson.


----------



## awhyley

Aggie said:


> Yes I tuned in at the 1 pm update and caught it all. Thanks for the alert here. Fear still has no hold on me. I am ready to see my Jesus *right now* if my time is up. I constantly witness to my family members who are not ready.  It's not that I don't care, because I do, I just don't have the fear that most people have.
> 
> In fact, I had a dream 2 weeks ago where I was lying on my back and there was a man, (I couldn't see his face) on top of me holding me down with a sword in his hands about to strike me. In my dream, I remember not being even slightly afraid. I said to him with a calm I did not even know I had, "It's okay, I'm ready to see Jesus now." After that, I came out of the dream and woke up.
> 
> It was a short dream but it reminded me that fear has no hold on me at all, no matter what comes at me. I am so unbelievably calm and peaceful, it's crazy.



Agreed.  No use being scared.  PM address to the nation on the tv now.


----------



## Everything Zen

mochalocks said:


> Thank you Mayor Deblasio for closing schools until April 20th.
> 
> I’m sure it was a tough decision to make, but it had to be done.



See- If NY is closing schools until April 20th that’s telling me something. Two weeks- yeah ok.


----------



## Dellas

Everything Zen said:


> See- If NY is closing schools until April 20th that’s telling me something. Two weeks- yeah ok.


https://www.scarymommy.com/cdc-school-closures-coronavirus/


As part of the country’s response to the coronavirus pandemic, schools across the country (and the world) have been closing. While many of them have opted for two- to four-week closures, the United States *Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced over the weekend that closing schools for eight weeks or more may have more of an impact when it comes to flattening the coronavirus infection curve *and preventing widespread infection.


Okay, I can't with the 8 weeks! That is major.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

How did I miss this thread? Like... straight haven’t seen it for six weeks. 

I live in the Hampton Roads area and they cancelled a HUGE festival scheduled for April 20-26th. Schools are also shut down and government offices are closed to the public. We also have the largest US Naval Base, so who knows what’s going on there. BUT. BUT. I WORK FOR THE GOVERNMENT AND WE HAVE TO REPORT AS USUAL! 

Almost everyone here has a family member in the military and I don’t know what kind of precautions they’re taking. And my job is not essential—I work in employment law. These grievances gon’ have to wait. Shoot.


----------



## tigereyes83

So I’m pretty sure my son and I had the virus back in early Feb. He traveled with me for work in Jan and I work VERY closely with a group from China. The news actually hit while we were on my work trip.. This was around Jan 26th

get back home and my son and I get sick. No Bigge.. he’s a toddler and I catch everything he gets. 
Then I suddenly got super sick. I remember telling my husband this wasn’t some normal cold. Like I shouldn’t be this sick! I get a flu test for my son and I both negative. This went on for two weeks and I finally got better. I guess I will never know for sure but all symptoms described for the virus is what I had.

just think of all the others who were sick and never got tested...


----------



## kikigirl

Not sure if this has been posted before.


****Enter your zip code to find out the nearest COVID-19 test site. 

https://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/

Test if you have symptoms. 
1. Go to clinics instead of crowded large facilities.
2. Fees: Testing and Treatments are free. 

If confirmed, home isolation for 14 days, please help stop spreading COVID-19. 
Proactive screening to stop the spreads.
Be Safe Everyone!!!

******


----------



## dancinstallion

Belle Du Jour said:


> Besides elderberry and vitamin c, are y'all taking any other supplements?
> I also take a multivitamin, probiotic and ashwaghanda.



Zinc and apple cider vinegar also.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Belle Du Jour said:


> Besides elderberry and vitamin c, are y'all taking any other supplements?
> I also take a multivitamin, probiotic and ashwaghanda.



Black Seed Oil, Echinacea/Goldenseal, Colloidal Silver, Vitamin D.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Peppermynt said:


> Things won’t be going back to normal in 2 weeks. This is a long haul thing. My DH BIL has a friend in the pentagon who called him last Thursday night. Frankly this is the beginning. I haven’t posted because I don’t want to be an alarmist. But the US has absolutely got to slow this thing down or else we become Italy and the hospitals will become overwhelmed. Which means usual things the hospitals need to address will become neglected. This is not the flu. We need to drastically slow the infections and need for critical care otherwise ...


I’m thinking at least 9 weeks.
Smaller grocery stores have been well stocked. Food Lion has everything, except tissue. Many alternatives- Kleenex, napkins etc
Also, we use brita filters. That’s what I suggest instead of bottled water. Too much waste


----------



## Lilac87

For those with toddlers that go to daycare (assuming your child’s daycare is still open), will you continue dropping off your little ones?  DS is 2 and goes to a home daycare that we all love. His caretaker has 6 toddlers at most. DH has to work at home and with me being laid off last Thursday due to this mess, I need to spend some time getting my resume together and job searching. 
I’m torn between feeling like I should keep him home or feeling like I should take him to daycare so that we can get some work done.

What are you guys doing?


----------



## GreenEyedJen

Lilac87 said:


> For those with toddlers that go to daycare (assuming your child’s daycare is still open), will you continue dropping off your little ones?  DS is 2 and goes to a home daycare that we all love. His caretaker has 6 toddlers at most. DH has to work at home and with me being laid off last Thursday due to this mess, I need to spend some time getting my resume together and job searching.
> I’m torn between feeling like I should keep him home or feeling like I should take him to daycare so that we can get some work done.
> 
> What are you guys doing?



I’m sorry—you’ve already lost your job over this? That pisses me off!


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

MzRhonda said:


> I think it will be longer than that



Me too. I have a feeling the kids are not going back.


----------



## Lilac87

GreenEyedJen said:


> I’m sorry—you’ve already lost your job over this? That pisses me off!



yup. I would go into more detail but i think this political forum is public, not private.


----------



## tigereyes83

Lilac87 said:


> For those with toddlers that go to daycare (assuming your child’s daycare is still open), will you continue dropping off your little ones?  DS is 2 and goes to a home daycare that we all love. His caretaker has 6 toddlers at most. DH has to work at home and with me being laid off last Thursday due to this mess, I need to spend some time getting my resume together and job searching.
> I’m torn between feeling like I should keep him home or feeling like I should take him to daycare so that we can get some work done.
> 
> What are you guys doing?



I’m sorry about your job. Honestly mines is in danger Bc of this mess as well... 
I’m sending my son to daycare.. 

kids are not effected as much
I’m just coming out of severe post partum. I fear me being alone with him for extreme lengths might trigger something (my husband still has to go to work and very long hours)
I have to get my resume together
And the daycares are not giving back tuition.


----------



## Lilac87

tigereyes83 said:


> I’m sorry about your job. Honestly mines is in danger Bc of this mess as well...
> I’m sending my son to daycare..
> 
> kids are not effected as much
> I’m just coming out of severe post partum. I fear me being alone with him for extreme lengths might trigger something (my husband still has to go to work and very long hours)
> I have to get my resume together
> And the daycares are not giving back tuition.



Aww, yeah that makes sense. I’m sorry about the post partum and I hope that your job won’t be in jeopardy too. Thanks for your response and being so open! *Hugs*


----------



## Theresamonet

Might be losing my job too, cause I don’t know if I’m going back to work right now. We’ve asked about working from home, and my employers haven’t responded yet. I work for a small UK based company, and only communicate with my employers periodically through Google chat/WhatsApp.

I know they’ve seen the messages, cause I see their little Google head bubbles pop up.  I will press them again tomorrow for a plan to get us through this period. The most important parts of my job can easily be done from home.


----------



## mochalocks

Everything Zen said:


> See- If NY is closing schools until April 20th that’s telling me something. Two weeks- yeah ok.



yep.  They say April 20th, but then they say that school probably won’t open back up til September.


----------



## Theresamonet

I don’t know if I’m getting sick, or if I’ve just been reading too much about Corona, and my hypochondria has been triggered. Like, I have no symptoms that I can point to, I just FEEL it.


----------



## 11228

Well, I live two towns from New Rochelle and so far things are relatively calm. I was able to make it to Yonkers Costco an hour before it opened for essentials.

My job started telecommunicating two weeks ago but a few people go in once a week. We space it out so there are no more than 5 people on the whole floor at a time.

 So far so good!


----------



## dancinstallion

Theresamonet said:


> I don’t know if I’m getting sick, or if I’ve just been reading too much about Corona, and my hypochondria has been triggered. Like, I have no symptoms that I can point to, I just FEEL it.



You are reading too much about it. Relax, rest, take your vitamins.  The last thing you want to do is stress.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

You’re kidding.




Theresamonet said:


> I don’t know if I’m getting sick, or if I’ve just been reading too much about Corona, and my hypochondria has been triggered. Like, I have no symptoms that I can point to, I just FEEL it.



You're good sis! Be sure to take time away from the news and stuff online. I’m taking a break from CNN myself.


----------



## meka72

I don’t understand this


----------



## Dellas

meka72 said:


> I don’t understand this


Where privilege and selfishness meets.


----------



## Theresamonet

meka72 said:


> I don’t understand this



Why hasn’t Disney closed their parks?


----------



## dancinstallion

Theresamonet said:


> Why hasn’t Disney closed their parks?



They are closed starting the 16th. Last night was the last night before they closed.


----------



## intellectualuva

Theresamonet said:


> Why hasn’t Disney closed their parks?



They close yesterday. They announced 3 days ago they were closing. I thought it was automatic until that post. I'm not sure why they needed the 3 days. Orlando has at least 1 case that I am aware of, so you may as well say 5+.


----------



## intellectualuva

The Italians sent us a message.


----------



## meka72

I can’t stand this man


----------



## intellectualuva

But it's not just the left.....smh. 

How old is he?  You go ahead and go out there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just made it to work, and sanitized my area.


----------



## vevster

Belle Du Jour said:


> Besides elderberry and vitamin c, are y'all taking any other supplements?
> I also take a multivitamin, probiotic and ashwaghanda.


Vitamin D and zinc.


----------



## BackToMyRoots

meka72 said:


> View attachment 456643 View attachment 456645 View attachment 456647 View attachment 456649 I can’t stand this man



Oh, look! It’s Trump’s bidet.


----------



## vevster

tigereyes83 said:


> So I’m pretty sure my son and I had the virus back in early Feb. He traveled with me for work in Jan and I work VERY closely with a group from China. The news actually hit while we were on my work trip.. This was around Jan 26th
> 
> get back home and my son and I get sick. No Bigge.. he’s a toddler and I catch everything he gets.
> Then I suddenly got super sick. I remember telling my husband this wasn’t some normal cold. Like I shouldn’t be this sick! I get a flu test for my son and I both negative. This went on for two weeks and I finally got better. I guess I will never know for sure but all symptoms described for the virus is what I had.
> 
> just think of all the others who were sick and never got tested...


You are immune now!  Lucky you!


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> I don’t understand this


I thought they were shut down.


----------



## Theresamonet

meka72 said:


> View attachment 456643 View attachment 456645 View attachment 456647 View attachment 456649 I can’t stand this man



This part though:


----------



## Deja9

vevster said:


> You are immune now!  Lucky you!


I believe there were cases of some individuals becoming reinfected by covid19 in China. God forbid this happens though.


----------



## Dellas

Uncommon advice:
Fasting 72 hours rebuilds the immune system.

https://news.usc.edu/63669/fasting-triggers-stem-cell-regeneration-of-damaged-old-immune-system/

If you know any sick person or elderly person tell them to consider fasting.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Might get an extended tax due date out of this situation.


----------



## Chicoro

Peppermynt said:


> Things won’t be going back to normal in 2 weeks. This is a long haul thing. My DH BIL has a friend in the pentagon who called him last Thursday night. Frankly this is the beginning. I haven’t posted because I don’t want to be an alarmist. But the US has absolutely got to slow this thing down or else we become Italy and the hospitals will become overwhelmed. Which means usual things the hospitals need to address will become neglected. This is not the flu. We need to drastically slow the infections and need for critical care otherwise ...



Exactly.


----------



## tigereyes83

vevster said:


> You are immune now!  Lucky you!


Yea I’m not sure of that.... But I sure hope so


----------



## Ganjababy

My family is spread across 7 countries. I saw a picture of my grandmother yesterday and I started crying, wondering if I was ever going to see her again. She is almost 100.

The thought that some people will lose loved ones and they will not be able to go to their funerals entered my mind, only to wake up to the news that someone we know died yesterday and most of this person’s children live abroad.


----------



## vevster

tigereyes83 said:


> Yea I’m not sure of that.... But I sure hope so


Of course by all means continue to take precautions.


----------



## Chicoro

I heard that France is going on a minimum four week, in-home quarantine starting TOMORROW, Tuesday March 17th, 2020!

I cleaned my freezer about 1 month ago and packed it with meat because I was working on budgeting, not because of the virus! My fridge is tiny and my freezer is even tinier. But it is packed with stuff.

(not my actual freezer)


----------



## Chicoro

*Fresh Greens to Eat*​
Food Suggestion or possible option: Seeds for Sprouting to have fresh greens if you don't have fresh or frozen. I have no freezer for frozen vegetables. I sprout to have fresh greens! They are cheap to buy, easy to grow and nutritious!

If you can, please consider buying things to sprouts. In the event the quarantine is long, fresh vegetables may be a bit limited. Thus, one way to have a little freshness is to add sprouts to your food.

Cheap things you can sprout;

Lentilles
Mung beans
Chickpeas
Fenugrek 
You can buy things to sprout such as:

Chia Seeds





Broccoli Seeds





Alfalfa Seeds





Radish Seeds






They are real easy to grow. You just need some water and a plastic bottle can work as your grow pot.


Here's a video for growing mung beans.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

vevster said:


> Vitamin D and zinc.





dancinstallion said:


> Zinc and apple cider vinegar also.





CurlyNiquee said:


> Black Seed Oil, Echinacea/Goldenseal, Colloidal Silver, Vitamin D.



Thanks ladies. I refilled my 50,000 unit vitamin D and will pick that up today. I’ll see about zinc and ACV.


----------



## awhyley

Theresamonet said:


> This part though:
> 
> View attachment 456651



Chile, he crazy out there on these innernets.


Doesn't he realize that there's a pandemic going on?


----------



## BackToMyRoots

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/

Simulator showing the results of social distancing vs forced quarantine.


----------



## awhyley

Lute said:


> @Black Ambrosia *he better do the smart thing and donate it *to a nursing home or hospital. He just put a  target on himself



Yep, donated.  
Link: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/tenn-brothers-donate-sanitizer-products-183048801.html

*Tenn. brothers donate sanitizer products bought for resale*

Thousands of bottles of hand sanitizer and packs of antibacterial wipes and medical masks have been donated after a failed attempt by two Tennessee brothers to resell them for profit during the U.S. coronavirus outbreak.

Boxes were taken Sunday from a storage unit and the home of Matt Colvin of Hixson, Tennessee, news outlets reported. The items, including 17,700 bottles of hand sanitizer, were donated to a local church and some supplies will head to Kentucky where Colvin had cleared store shelves.

Colvin and his brother, Noah Colvin, had cleared store shelves of the items before online retailer Amazon stopped their sales and the state attorney general sent a cease-and-desist letter.

The purchases were first featured in a story in The New York Times in which the brothers drove to stores scooping up supplies around Chattanooga, Tennessee, on March 1, the day after the first U.S. coronavirus death was announced.

Noah Colvin then drove 1,300 miles (about 2,100 kilometers) over three days across Tennessee and Kentucky, filling a rented truck while his brother stayed home preparing for more supplies he had ordered.

Matt Colvin said he posted 300 bottles of hand sanitizer for sale on Amazon between $8 and $70 each and immediately sold them all.

“It was crazy money,” he told the newspaper.

The next day, Amazon pulled Matt Colvin's items along with thousands of other similar listings, citing price gouging. Some of the sellers behind the listings were suspended, while EBay soon banned U.S. sales of sanitizers and masks.

Matt Colvin had turned Amazon sales into a six-figure career starting in 2015, advertising Nike shoes and pet toys and by following popular trends.

In early February, when the coronavirus was spreading in China, the former Air Force technical sergeant bought 2,000 “pandemic packs” from a local liquidation firm that were left over from a defunct company. He bought them at $3.50 per pack and resold them at a substantial profit.

When public demand for sanitizers and wipes started to skyrocket, Matt and Noah Colvin went to work buying them up.

Tennessee Gov. Bill Lee declared a state of emergency on Thursday. Part of that included the triggering of an anti-price gouging law.

“We will not tolerate price gouging in this time of exceptional need, and we will take aggressive action to stop it,” Tennessee Attorney General Herbert H. Slatery III said in a statement Saturday night.

The case involving the Colvins remains under investigation.

Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron added that “this is a time where we have to focus on helping our neighbors, not profiting from them.”


----------



## brg240

Deja9 said:


> I believe there were cases of some individuals becoming reinfected by covid19 in China. God forbid this happens though.



Yeah an artichoke inn China said a 14% infection rate

www.forbes.com/sites/brucelee/2020/03/15/can-you-get-infected-by-coronavirus-twice-how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/

https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...ronavirus-reinfection-test-positive?_amp=true

Anyway, I am going to try to destress. Bc my anxieties/depression i haven't been sleeping for the last couple months. . But it's very hard. 
Might try to pick up some vitamins and Tylenol today.

Also, idg the insistence that masks do nothing. Like I know the CDC said this but if other health orgs around the world are telling you to wear them... I just don't believe it. Like I get a regular paper mask won't stop it but it won't do anything?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> I don’t understand this


This is why I think we’re headed toward a lockdown. I can almost understand bars and restaurants since places have reduced capacity but this is just throwing a middle finger up to the world. Because of people like this life is about to change drastically for all of us.


----------



## Kanky

meka72 said:


> I don’t understand this


They paid good money for Disney magic and they are going to see the magic even if it kills them.


----------



## dancinstallion

brg240 said:


> Yeah an artichoke inn China said a 14% infection rate
> 
> www.forbes.com/sites/brucelee/2020/03/15/can-you-get-infected-by-coronavirus-twice-how-does-covid-19-immunity-work/
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...ronavirus-reinfection-test-positive?_amp=true
> 
> Anyway, I am going to try to destress. Bc my anxieties/depression i haven't been sleeping for the last couple months. . But it's very hard.
> Might try to pick up some vitamins and Tylenol today.
> 
> Also, idg the insistence that masks do nothing. Like I know the CDC said this but if other health orgs around the world are telling you to wear them... I just don't believe it. Like I get a regular paper mask won't stop it but it won't do anything?




The virus is spread by droplets so the masks arent going to work because your eyes are exposed. 
medical staff have to put on masks, goggles/eye shield, gloves and gowns when dealing with droplet precautions. If the people keep buying masks then what are medical staff supposed to use because supplies are low?
Medical personnel have a higher risk of catching this than the average person and supplies are running low.

People arent even wearing the masks correctly so no it is not going to help the general public to wear masks.  I corrected someone at the airport on adjusting the metal piece on the mask to contour her nose. She said it came like this. I said I know,  I am trying to tell you how to wear it properly. She listened though.


----------



## sarumoki

*Statement From Mayor de Blasio on Bars, Restaurants, and Entertainment Venues*
March 15, 2020

“Our lives are all changing in ways that were unimaginable just a week ago. We are taking a series of actions that we never would have taken otherwise in an effort to save the lives of loved ones and our neighbors. Now it is time to take yet another drastic step.  The virus can spread rapidly through the close interactions New Yorkers have in restaurants, bars and places where we sit close together. We have to break that cycle.

“*Tomorrow, I will sign an Executive Order limiting restaurants, bars and cafes to food take-out and delivery. Nightclubs, movie theaters, small theater houses, and concert venues must all close. The order will go into effect Tuesday, March 17 at 9:00 AM.*

“This is not a decision I make lightly. These places are part of the heart and soul of our city. They are part of what it means to be a New Yorker. But our city is facing an unprecedented threat, and we must respond with a wartime mentality.

“We will come through this, but until we do, we must make whatever sacrifices necessary to help our fellow New Yorkers.”


----------



## vevster

Another preventative strategy


----------



## vevster

I stayed home today. Will try and get Acupunture later.

I’m diffusing eucalyptus. In the video above he says antiviral essential oils are:
Tea tree
Eucalyptus 
And
Peppermint


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im on the phone with the VA hospital trying to get a refill of my vitamins.  

Vitamin D is my bestestest friend.  I didnt realize I was down to 4 pills!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ETA: Lockdown isn't martial law. It's just the term trending on twitter.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Ladies! We need to de stress!  I was about to announce I thought I had the corona. No, it’s just my period.


----------



## awhyley

vevster said:


> Ladies! We need to de stress!  I was about to announce I thought I had the corona. No, it’s just my period.



Girrrlllll.  Thankfully, mine came through as well this morning.  I was here with aching pains and general stomach pains thinking "this is it" (even though I had no respiratory symptoms).    It didn't help that there was/is a connection between the 1st case here and where I work.  Anyway, fingers crossed.  So far, so good!


----------



## SoniT

Mine started on Saturday. I had to remind myself that my headache was due to my period and not coronavirus.


----------



## rayne

I take the toll road to work and we have those electronic boards. This morning instead of showing the travel times, it just basically told people to pay online unless you have the ipass. That's something I hadn't even thought about. It makes me wonder what other jobs are impacted public that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## rayne

intellectualuva said:


> The Italians sent us a message.



This needs to be made into a commercial and put on billboards.


----------



## mochalocks

Kanky said:


> They paid good money for Disney magic and they are going to see the magic even if it kills them.



Lol. Sorry to laugh


----------



## mochalocks

vevster said:


> Ladies! We need to de stress!  I was about to announce I thought I had the corona. No, it’s just my period.




This happened to me last week. Lol


----------



## discodumpling

6 new cases in the Jewish community of Five Towns where I work. But my brand of Jews are still working out the whole work from home logistics. Got me side eyeing all of em!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

One of them is a well respected black doctor
*Two Emergency Room Doctors Are in Critical Condition With Coronavirus*
Karen Weise

11 hrs ago
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB11ecaw?ocid=sl
http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB11ecaw?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB11ecaw?ocid=st
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB11ecaw?ocid=sw

https://longhaircareforum.com/sms:?...s http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB11ecaw?ocid=sms






© Eve Edelheit for The New York TimesEmergency rooms are the front lines for hospitals, where patients come in with symptoms but no diagnosis.
SEATTLE — Two emergency medicine doctors, in New Jersey and Washington State, are in critical condition as a result of coronavirus, reinforcing concerns that the nation’s front-line medical workers are becoming especially vulnerable to the virus, the American College of Emergency Physicians said.

“A lot of us think that despite everything we do, we will probably be exposed,” said Dr. William Jaquis, the chair of the group. Still, he said, “The first reported case certainly sends a shock wave through the community.”

Emergency rooms represent a busy intake point for hospitals, where patients come in with symptoms but no diagnosis. As the coronavirus spreads during the typical flu season, emergency physicians are triaging large numbers of patients around the country with symptoms that could be the virus.

Sign Up For the Morning Briefing Newsletter

“As compared to anyone else at a hospital, you are operating with the most incomplete information,” said Dr. Angela Fusaro, an emergency doctor in Atlanta.

You May Like



Over 16,000 Balloon Designs in StockBargainballoonsUS

One of the ill physicians, a man in his 40s, is a doctor at EvergreenHealth Medical Center in Kirkland, Wash., a hospital near Seattle which has seen one of the largest concentrations of cases in the United States.

“EvergreenHealth is providing care for one of our physicians who has a confirmed case of Covid-19. He is in critical condition but stable,” the hospital said in a statement.

Dr. Jaquis said it appeared that the doctor had access to adequate protective equipment. “This was an area with an outbreak, so they were expecting and prepared. That obviously makes us more nervous.”



The other physician, a doctor in his 70s in Paterson, N.J., was also in isolation in intensive care. The doctor led his institution’s emergency preparedness and was admitted to the hospital several days ago with upper respiratory problems, the physicians’ group said.

The nationwide shortage of N-95 protective masks has been concerning to doctors, who increasingly feel the need to use them in more situations to stay safe, Dr. Jaquis said.


News to stay informed. Advice to stay safe.
Click here for complete coronavirus coverage from Microsoft News

Some emergency departments are adapting their facilities to minimize the risk to health care providers and other patients, opening tents to triage patients outside their buildings and creating separate entrances for patients and doctors, who do not typically wear protective gear as they come and go.

Emergency doctors at times must tend to patients before their virus risk is assessed, and may have a need, such as a major injury, that needs urgent attention, Dr. Fusaro said. “Things that might be necessary to stabilize their life are pretty intimate,” she said. “If you have to put in a breathing tube, you are going to be right up against them. You can’t practice that type of medicine from afar.”

Microsoft may earn an Affiliate Commission if you purchase something through recommended links in this article.


----------



## Dellas

https://www.rawstory.com/2020/03/tr...sure-it-would-be-available-for-profit-report/


Germany said they are not for sale. Trump tried to buy the exclusive rights to the virus and make it for profit and only for the U.S.
This man.
I bet China factories are closed and Walmart can't get food.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/16/nav...-to-trump-on-foreign-dependency-on-drugs.html

Now they talking about reducing foreign dependence on medicine. The U.S. are consumers not producers. No wonder he want these talks classified. Trump is breaking all sorts of laws.
*White House advisor Peter Navarro: I’m bringing an executive order to Trump that would reduce US foreign dependency on medicines*


*https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/15/coronavirus-amazon-says-items-out-of-stock-deliveries-delayed.html*

*The increased demand threatens to pose logistical challenges for Amazon. The company has been working to avoid disruptions in the supply chain, while some factories in China and elsewhere remain offline.*


----------



## vevster

My Acupuncturist closed her office


----------



## brg240

dancinstallion said:


> The virus is spread by droplets so the masks arent going to work because your eyes are exposed.
> medical staff have to put on masks, goggles/eye shield, gloves and gowns when dealing with droplet precautions. If the people keep buying masks then what are medical staff supposed to use because supplies are low?
> Medical personnel have a higher risk of catching this than the average person and supplies are running low.
> 
> People arent even wearing the masks correctly so no it is not going to help the general public to wear masks.  I corrected someone at the airport on adjusting the metal piece on the mask to contour her nose. She said it came like this. I said I know,  I am trying to tell you how to wear it properly. She listened though.


Im not buying any bc the store has been out forever  so I won't be taking any away from doctors/nurses/healthcare workers.

If I get a cold/illness I always wear a mask. Make sure that is sealed around the edges and change them if I cough/sneeze. I live with my parents and if I get my dad sick it almost always ends in a hospital stay.

I mentioned but my dad is immune compromised and has a chronic lung disease.
I'm very worried about him.

If SK gave an issue to wear filtering face masks them Idk why they're reporting it won't do anything here. The people there also have eyes that will be exposed.

I get saving them for people that need them though.

I keep looking at the unopened pack of n95 masks we have at my job wishing it was mine 

Edit: also since we know people have the corona virus that show no symptoms waiting until people are visibly sick doesn't actually make sense. 

Leaving them for hospital workers and vulnerable people is 100% valid reasoning though


----------



## nyeredzi

brg240 said:


> Im not buying any bc the store has been out forever  so I won't be taking any away from doctors/nurses/healthcare workers.
> 
> If I get a cold/illness I always wear a mask. Make sure that is sealed around the edges and change them if I cough/sneeze. I live with my parents and if I get my dad sick it almost always ends in a hospital stay.
> 
> I mentioned but my dad is immune compromised and has a chronic lung disease.
> I'm very worried about him.
> 
> If SK gave an issue to wear filtering face masks them Idk why they're reporting it won't do anything here. The people there also have eyes that will be exposed.
> 
> I get saving them for people that need them though.
> 
> I keep looking at the unopened pack of n95 masks we have at my job wishing it was mine
> 
> Edit: also since we know people have the corona virus that show no symptoms waiting until people are visibly sick doesn't actually make sense.
> 
> Leaving them for hospital workers and vulnerable people is 100% valid reasoning though


I agree with you in that it doesn't make sense to me that masks would do nothing in terms of contracting. 100% protection, I'm sure not. But reduction on transmission? How can it not? Any barrier to major entryways to your body must reduce transmission because it reduces the number of openings/opportunities to enter. At the very least, it makes you less likely to touch your mouth and nose and transmit from your own hands.

It feels to me like one of those inconvenient truths, because acknowledging any reduction in transmission causes every one to go buy, leaving little supply for those most in need. And I understand that.


----------



## meka72

*Ohio man who tested positive for coronavirus speaks out about the disease*
WARREN, Oh. (WTOV) —
The coronavirus, it's a deadly disease that is infecting more people in Ohio every single day.

NEWS9's Gage Goulding spoke with one resident who was diagnosed with the coronavirus.


We've heard all about the disease and what its symptoms are, but we have yet to hear from someone who tested positive.

All that changes after Kevin Harris, a man from Trumbull County, Ohio who tested positive for coronavirus.

"I had a tickle in my throat, just the smallest little tickle," said Harris.

That's how it all started.

Harris spoke with NEWS9's Gage Goulding from his hospital best Sunday evening.

It all began back in early March when Harris says he was taking a break from his autobody shop, staying at home for several days, not in touch with anyone other than his dog.

He says he went to a Cleveland area hospital for a doctor's visit. When he got there, he didn't know what he was walking into.

"Even though I didn't know who I was walking into or who I was in the elevator with, that's where I believe I got it," said Harris.

Later, he learned that two people who were at the hospital at the same time he was recently coming back from a long trip exploring the Nile River.

"They had tested positive for the coronavirus."

Harris saying he was in the same area as they were.

On March 2, the symptoms began and seen he tested positive for coronavirus.

He now says the worst part is breathing.

"It takes twenty minutes for me to catch my breath after they pick me up out this bed and sit me in a chair," said Harris.

*Gage:* "Do you feel like you're going to beat this disease?"

*Kevin:* "Frankly, I do not."

But he's determined to beat the deadly disease.

"This is draining me. It's killing me. But I have a fighting chance," said Harris. "If anybody was going to get this and not spread it so that we could be made aware and what to do about it, I'm the perfect person for it."

Harris is now calling on everyone to take the coronavirus seriously and take the precautions health officials are asking you to.

"The best thing that you can do is stay away from the people that won't survive this," said Harris. "Your grandparents, this will kill them. Social distancing is not a joke. We have to stay away from each other. Just for a couple months to let this thing pass."

ETA: I can’t upload his picture. He’s black. I hope this dispels the myth that black folks are immune.


----------



## meka72

Ohio ladies, my friend/coworker told me that Governor Dewine is going to announce some kind of mass quarantine at 2pm. Don’t know where she got that info.

ETA: my friend said that she heard the same thing from people she knows in national guard.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> *Ohio man who tested positive for coronavirus speaks out about the disease*
> WARREN, Oh. (WTOV) —
> The coronavirus, it's a deadly disease that is infecting more people in Ohio every single day.
> 
> NEWS9's Gage Goulding spoke with one resident who was diagnosed with the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> We've heard all about the disease and what its symptoms are, but we have yet to hear from someone who tested positive.
> 
> All that changes after Kevin Harris, a man from Trumbull County, Ohio who tested positive for coronavirus.
> 
> "I had a tickle in my throat, just the smallest little tickle," said Harris.
> 
> That's how it all started.
> 
> Harris spoke with NEWS9's Gage Goulding from his hospital best Sunday evening.
> 
> It all began back in early March when Harris says he was taking a break from his autobody shop, staying at home for several days, not in touch with anyone other than his dog.
> 
> He says he went to a Cleveland area hospital for a doctor's visit. When he got there, he didn't know what he was walking into.
> 
> "Even though I didn't know who I was walking into or who I was in the elevator with, that's where I believe I got it," said Harris.
> 
> Later, he learned that two people who were at the hospital at the same time he was recently coming back from a long trip exploring the Nile River.
> 
> "They had tested positive for the coronavirus."
> 
> Harris saying he was in the same area as they were.
> 
> On March 2, the symptoms began and seen he tested positive for coronavirus.
> 
> He now says the worst part is breathing.
> 
> "It takes twenty minutes for me to catch my breath after they pick me up out this bed and sit me in a chair," said Harris.
> 
> *Gage:* "Do you feel like you're going to beat this disease?"
> 
> *Kevin:* "Frankly, I do not."
> 
> But he's determined to beat the deadly disease.
> 
> "This is draining me. It's killing me. But I have a fighting chance," said Harris. "If anybody was going to get this and not spread it so that we could be made aware and what to do about it, I'm the perfect person for it."
> 
> Harris is now calling on everyone to take the coronavirus seriously and take the precautions health officials are asking you to.
> 
> "The best thing that you can do is stay away from the people that won't survive this," said Harris. "Your grandparents, this will kill them. Social distancing is not a joke. We have to stay away from each other. Just for a couple months to let this thing pass."
> 
> ETA: I can’t upload his picture. He’s black. I hope this dispels the myth that black folks are immune.


I really hope it's paranoia but I have a tickle in my throat and a slight cough.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*BREAKING: Canada closing borders in wake of coronavirus*
Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau announced Monday his nation is closing its borders to people who are not citizens or permanent residents as the global coronavirus pandemic worsens in North America.

At the same time, Trudeau said some exceptions are possible, including U.S. nationals.

Trudeau, who is in self-quarantine himself after his wife tested positive for the virus after a trip to London, spoke to the nation from outside his Ottawa home, according to the Montreal Gazette.

The restrictions don’t apply to commerce or trade, Trudeau said.

Beginning Wednesday, international flights will only be accepted at four airports: Pearson Airport in Toronto, Trudeau Airport in Montreal, Vancouver International Airport and Calgary International Airport.

Any Canadians abroad showing symptoms of COVID-19 will not be allowed to return, Trudeau said. Canadians out of the country should return home while they still can. “If you’re abroad, it’s time to come home,” Trudeau said.
There are just over 100 confirmed coronavirus cases in Canada.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

meka72 said:


> Ohio ladies, my friend/coworker told me that Governor Dewine is going to announce some kind of mass quarantine at 2pm. Don’t know where she got that info.



Can he wait until I get my click list order tomorrow? Lol. 

Sorry. I needed a little joke.


----------



## rayne

I know it shouldn't but this kinda tickled me.

*Irony... Norway advises students to return from poorly developed USA - aka 'sh*thole countries'*





wade norris
Community (This content is not subject to review by Daily Kos staff prior to publication.)
Monday March 16, 2020 · 12:35 AM CDT
Recommend 115
 Tweet 
 93 Comments 93 New 




the road sign ahead... is not the Twilight zone...

Share this article
 
Norway’s government issues alert for all students abroad who are in the USA...

_In line with the advice from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, I, as NTNU’s Rector, strongly recommend that all NTNU students who are outside Norway return home._

_This applies especially if you are staying in a country with poorly developed health services. *This also applies for countries with poorly developed collective infrastructure, for example the USA,* where it can be difficult to get transport to the airport if you don’t have a car. The same applies if you don’t have health insurance.” _

oh the irony…

Remember when Trump asked why America couldn't pull more immigrants from countries like Norway?
Now we know for sure. Because Norway considers America to be a shi*thole country. https://twitter.com/JeremyKlemin/status/1239218272521859073 …

In 2018 private meeting with lawmakers, President Donald Trump reportedly expressed a desire for more immigrants from Norway after complaining about people moving to the U.S. from “sh*thole countries,” and naming Africa and Haiti, according to one of those present. *Responses from Norwegians at the time indicated they were quite happy where they were.*

What Norway is telling its students. If you're in a 3rd world country like the US, return home #coronavirus

this is way worse than ‘heck of a job Brownie’ of Katrina.

2020 — hindsight it is… (Yoda)


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

welp, curfew it is here in NJ.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I was just about to post this. Coronavirus knows no boundaries. ANYONE can get this.


----------



## meka72

oneastrocurlie said:


> Can he wait until I get my click list order tomorrow? Lol.
> 
> Sorry. I needed a little joke.


My nephew sent this to me and I cackled.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

vevster said:


> I stayed home today. Will try and get Acupunture later.
> 
> I’m diffusing eucalyptus. In the video above he says antiviral essential oils are:
> Tea tree
> Eucalyptus
> And
> Peppermint



I believe I have all of these--at lease eucalyptus and peppermint for sure.


----------



## discodumpling

Idris got the 'rona yall!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Avyn

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Add Adelphi University and Pace University (both in NYC) to the list. My sister teaches at both and will spend her spring break learning how to do online teaching/remote access. She teaches psychology and statistics so while some of her classes might easily lend themselves to being taught on line, you can't really run labs that way. And what happens to the hard sciences like chemistry and biology when you don't have access to the labs to do your work?


My nephew had an online lab class last year and they mailed him the materials for all his labs.


----------



## winterinatl

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I’m sure they new this at the beginning but couldn’t put too much on us all at once. The July/August timeline was part of the tip-off I got last week from another educator. I expect this to be more than a 6 week period out of school. And I think we will go on lockdown soon here in WA.


----------



## tigereyes83

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I really hope he is wrong...


----------



## Chicoro

Italy has 27,980 cases and *2,158 *deaths. China has over 81,000 cases and *3,217 *deaths. China has 2.5x more confirmed cases than Italy but the Italian number of deaths  is closing in and may surpass the number of deaths in China.


----------



## Chicoro

France is on lock down. I am quarantined to my home for the next four (4) weeks. It will be officially starting either Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

Beautiful Jamaican family in Wuhan speaks of their experience there while dealing with this.
I can’t tell if they’re speaking with free will though...we know how China gets down.
What say you JA ladies?


----------



## Chicoro

The video from the Jamaican family looks rehearsed. I think the message is good. And they are not saying anything negative and reiterating that it is important to listen to the government.  i liked the video. I found it encouraging.


----------



## King of Sorrow

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/cor...laid-off-due-to-coronavirus-closures/2329410/

* What to Do If You’re Laid Off Due to Coronavirus Closures *
* Published 6 mins ago • Updated 11 seconds ago  *
    
With the shutdown of restaurants, theaters, gyms and schools, due to coronavirus, many are facing or fearing lay offs. Below you will find some basic advice from officials, legal and budgeting experts on what to do if you believe you may be laid off or have already been laid off. This page will be updated with advice from the New York State Department of Labor as it becomes available.

*For the latest COVID-19 numbers click here. For the latest on curfews and mandatory directives, click here. *_*For the latest on the spread of coronavirus in the tri-state, click here.*_

*BEFORE YOU ARE LAID OFF*

*News*
Top news stories in the tri-state area, in America and around the world




Coronavirus Outbreak 9 hours ago
*  NY, NJ, CT Jointly Ban Crowds Over 50, Dining Out, Gyms; Tri-State Cases Surpass 1,000  *



Coronavirus Mar 6
*  Curfews? What’s Mandatory? How Tri-State COVID-19 Action Affects Daily Life  *
*Save money.* If you think you might be laid off, start saving as much money as you can right now, Grant Sabatier, author of "Financial Freedom" and creator of the Millennial Money brand says. "Having even a small amount of emergency savings will help you weather some of the uncertainty." 

*Check your handbooks or contracts to see if there is a severance policy. *Christopher Davis, managing partner of The Law Office of Christopher Q. Davis, says many employers may have a severance plan in place that can include monetary assistance when employees are laid off, however "some employers may overlook that fact." Check your contract to be aware of your rights.

*If you are sick and feel layoffs may be looming, consider applying for disability coverage while you are still working.* If you’re sick, have a diagnosis, are symptomatic and can’t come to work, or if you're suffering severe mental health consequences around coronavirus, employees should apply for disability coverage while they’re still employed, Davis says. There are some plans where if you’re terminated you no will longer get the same work compensation you would have while still employed.

*Reduce your expenses.* If your income might be at risk, you should cut back on expenses as much as possible. Sabatier suggests looking for a cheaper place to stay if your lease is almost up, or moving in with (coronavirus-free) friends or family. He says the average American spends over 70 percent of their income on housing, transportation, and food. "Cut back on all three as much as you can so you reduce the amount of money you need each money. One silver lining to the coronavirus is that because so many people are staying home it's harder to spend money."

*Start looking for work that you can do online. *With social distancing in place, job stability will be found in work that does not need to be done in person. You might be able to get a job quickly proofreading or writing blog posts to make up some of your income gap, Sabatier says. New Yorkers on community pages have also suggested creative ways to make money online such as teaching English to students in international countries or online tutoring for SAT/ACT examinations for kids stuck at home.

*IF YOU ARE LAID OFF *

*Don't be afraid to ask about healthcare continuation*. Many employers will allow for healthcare continuation for a month or even more after work ends, especially for people with families. "Employees should not be afraid to affirmatively ask for that," Davis says.

*Confirm with your employer in writing that they won't contest unemployment*. Davis says employees should confirm that their employer believes that their unemployment application is eligible, and won't contest it.

*IMMEDIATELY apply for unemployment. *New York state has waived the 7-Day waiting period for Unemployment Insurance benefits for people who are out of work due to COVID-19 closures or quarantines. Click here to learn more about how to file a UI claim. Be aware the state is experiencing high demand on the website -- some NewYorkers have reported the site being slow or being down at times.

*Look into accessing your Roth IRA.* If you've already been laid off and you don't have any money but have a Roth IRA you can take out your contributions you've made in prior years tax free, Sabatier says. If you have 401k you might be able to take a loan.

*Take the opportunity to build new skills.* If you're going to be out of work and stuck at home, think about ways to diversify your skills to protect yourself in the long term. "Skills are future currency, especially ones that you can use to make money online and not have to be as reliant on going to an in-person job or having a boss who can lay you off," Sabatier says. Look for free or low-cost online courses, or learn skills like video editing, basic accounting or coding via YouTube. More ideas here.

*FOR STRUGGLING BUSINESSES*

*Small businesses can apply for a grant to cover payroll.* New York City is offering small businesses with fewer than five employees a grant to cover 40 percent of payroll costs for two months to help retain employees. Click here to see if you're eligible and complete an interest form.

*Apply for a zero interest loan of up to $75,000. *Businesses with fewer than 100 employees who have seen sales decreases of 25 percent or more will be eligible for zero interest loans of up to $75,000 to help mitigate losses in profit, New York City says. Click here to see if you're eligible and complete an interest form.

*Try to mitigate impact on employees. *Doing what you can to limit the effects of mass layoffs will be in the best financial interest of your business, Davis says. Former employees could have a negative impact on the business in the future even just reputationally. "Every employer has a moral imperative to be humane -- that means softening the blow of any transition in the instance of the pandemic."


----------



## nycutiepie

Chicoro said:


> Italy has 27,980 cases and *2,158 *deaths. China has over 81,000 cases and *3,217 *deaths. China has 2.5x more confirmed cases than Italy but the Italian number of deaths  is closing in and may surpass the number of deaths in China.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 456677
> 
> 
> View attachment 456679


Why is Italy outpacing China at such a rapid rate?


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

nycutiepie said:


> Why is Italy outpacing China at such a rapid rate?


That’s what I’ve been wondering.....
I’m starting to think the Chinese took extraordinary measures to contain the virus that we aren’t privy to. I am not a conspiracy theorist so I’m try to educate myself and rationalize how.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

nycutiepie said:


> Why is Italy outpacing China at such a rapid rate?


I read it is because Italy's population is just older than China's.


----------



## SoniT

I received an email today saying that someone at my job has tested positive. I work in a big government building and they work on a different floor. They've closed off that floor and everyone is now required to telework. I've been teleworking permanently since March 2nd and hopefully we've never crossed paths.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

nycutiepie said:


> Why is Italy outpacing China at such a rapid rate?


A friend believes it's Italy's culture of greeting people with kisses. I don't think we'll ever see China's real numbers so using them as a baseline may be a waste of time but, if those numbers are accurate, we should consider that China took very aggressive measures by forcing the country into self quarantine and removing sick people from the population.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I rebuke this.


----------



## PretteePlease

washyohandslildirty said:


> Beautiful Jamaican family in Wuhan speaks of their experience there while dealing with this.
> I can’t tell if they’re speaking with free will though...we know how China gets down.
> What say you JA ladies?


So they said it was honey ginger acv and bitter oranges got it


----------



## Kalia1

nycutiepie said:


> Why is Italy outpacing China at such a rapid rate?



I listened to a report on NPR that stated that Italy has a higher number of senior citizens compared to other countries. Perhaps this is why their numbers are higher.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Just took some liquid echinacea and feel like I took speed lololol


----------



## Dellas

https://www.esquire.com/news-politi...virus-trump-administration-rejected-who-test/

*Why Did the Trump Administration Reject the WHO Coronavirus Test?*
It's the most consequential—and inexplicable—move of this crisis.

The most consequential—and logically inexplicable—decision taken by this administration* in response to the current pandemic occurred in January, when German scientists developed the first test for COVID-19 and the World Health Organization offered the test to countries around the world and 60 countries accepted. We were not one of them. From _Politico_:

Why the United States declined to use the WHO test, even temporarily as a bridge until the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention could produce its own test, remains a perplexing question and the key to the Trump administration’s failure to provide enough tests to identify the coronavirus infections before they could be passed on, according to POLITICO interviews with dozens of viral-disease experts, former officials and some officials within the administration’s health agencies.The slowness of the testing regimen — which, administration officials acknowledged this week, is still not producing enough tests to meet the national demand — was the first, and most sweeping, of many failures. So far there have been confirmed cases in at least 23 states, and at least 15 deaths, while the stock market plunged and an otherwise healthy economy braced for a major disruption.

Let’s guess why this happened, and let’s *leave aside for the moment that Jared Kushner’s brother runs a company that’s involved in testing, because that should not be any kind of surprise. *What I’m fairly convinced is also behind that decision is the administration*’s disdain for international organizations, alliances of any kind, and foreigners in general. Couple that with the Republican Party’s similar xenophobic impulses and overall dislike of any science that can’t be replicated with baking soda and Fizzies, and you’ve got a pretty good reason why help from overseas is more terrifying in many minds than viruses from overseas are. American exceptionalism now means “except us.” That’s not a good development.



****We are in trouble


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Jmartjrmd said:


> I read it is because Italy's population is just older than China's.


Even with that, the numbers still seem out of whack.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Jmartjrmd said:


> I read it is because Italy's population is just older than China's.


I think China lies about everything.


----------



## Kanky

LivingInPeace said:


> I think China lies about everything.


This. I don’t believe a word that they say. China has plenty of old people too. They are trying to avoid panic and blame.


----------



## Dellas

Dellas said:


> https://www.esquire.com/news-politi...virus-trump-administration-rejected-who-test/
> 
> *Why Did the Trump Administration Reject the WHO Coronavirus Test?*
> It's the most consequential—and inexplicable—move of this crisis.
> 
> The most consequential—and logically inexplicable—decision taken by this administration* in response to the current pandemic occurred in January, when German scientists developed the first test for COVID-19 and the World Health Organization offered the test to countries around the world and 60 countries accepted. We were not one of them. From _Politico_:
> 
> Why the United States declined to use the WHO test, even temporarily as a bridge until the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention could produce its own test, remains a perplexing question and the key to the Trump administration’s failure to provide enough tests to identify the coronavirus infections before they could be passed on, according to POLITICO interviews with dozens of viral-disease experts, former officials and some officials within the administration’s health agencies.The slowness of the testing regimen — which, administration officials acknowledged this week, is still not producing enough tests to meet the national demand — was the first, and most sweeping, of many failures. So far there have been confirmed cases in at least 23 states, and at least 15 deaths, while the stock market plunged and an otherwise healthy economy braced for a major disruption.
> 
> Let’s guess why this happened, and let’s *leave aside for the moment that Jared Kushner’s brother runs a company that’s involved in testing, because that should not be any kind of surprise. *What I’m fairly convinced is also behind that decision is the administration*’s disdain for international organizations, alliances of any kind, and foreigners in general. Couple that with the Republican Party’s similar xenophobic impulses and overall dislike of any science that can’t be replicated with baking soda and Fizzies, and you’ve got a pretty good reason why help from overseas is more terrifying in many minds than viruses from overseas are. American exceptionalism now means “except us.” That’s not a good development.
> 
> 
> 
> ****We are in trouble




The Kushner family is trying to cash in on the pandemic that could kill millions of us.

Oscar Health, the health insurance company co-founded by Jared Kushner’s younger brother, announced Friday it has launched a testing center locator for COVID-19. It shows where more than 100 centers are in the United States. The company is also offering a risk assessment survey and means to talk to a doctor online.


----------



## Ganjababy

Chicoro said:


> France is on lock down. I am quarantined to my home for the next four (4) weeks. It will be officially starting either Tuesday or Wednesday.


Can you go to the supermarket if you run out of food?


----------



## Ganjababy

I don’t believe chinas numbers either. Remember that man from China who said it was waaaay more?


----------



## B_Phlyy

Today was my clinic's first full day of being open since the announcement of the pandemic and quarantine. Our C suite is going by the most recent CDC guidelines (as they're updated) and we will be open normal hours. Anyone with direct patient contact is expected to be at work. They are waiving attendance and leave reprimands until further notice. 


We aren't rescheduling patients for regular checkups but all groups of 10 or more have been cancelled. If patients are calling and they are sick, they are triaged on the phone for directions. We're supposed to get the nasal test this week but our on site lab will be doing it. Our major concern is that we may run out of PPE because our supplier has but a quantity and time limit on orders. So we are only able to order masks every 18-21 days and we can only order 2 boxes. They're locked up with our clinic manger as patients were stealing them.  The hand sanitizer is mounted to the wall so they can't take that.

I honestly am not in full panic mode just yet but I am taking it seriously. 
I've set up a disrobing station at my door so I can take off my scrubs as soon as I get in the house. We've been stock up on Lysol and bleach for months from when I used to coupon. Mint keeps telling me I went over budget on groceries and I'm like, I know already.


----------



## shortycocoa

Belle Du Jour said:


> I believe I have all of these--at lease eucalyptus and peppermint for sure.



Me, too.  And I have been wanting to get an essential oil diffuser for a while now.  I think I will go ahead and get one.  I might get a couple.  I know I definitely want one for my bedroom and one for the living room for sure.


----------



## whosthatgurl

In all seriousness, I pitched a fit at work because I feel someone has put the whole office at risk with her carelessness. 

I’m definitely taking it seriously now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Florida being Florida...


----------



## sheanu

Jmartjrmd said:


> I read it is because Italy's population is just older than China's.





TrulyBlessed said:


> Florida being Florida...
> 
> 
> View attachment 456699


I'm pretty sure our numbers will skyrocket by the time sprint break is over. They're finally admitting that there's community spread going on in South Florida.

I went into one of the offices for work today as I was supposed to be at a meeting that was later moved online. Tell me why there was more than one person coughing and sneezing in the office? I got the h*** up out of there as fast as I could. I'll be working from home the rest of the week as it looks like the other two meetings are canceled. Also took off next week as I'm just burned out and I know I'll get no rest unless I'm officially offline and on PTO. Stay safe ladies.


----------



## Ganjababy

So. I just rewatched  contagion. The movie that came out in 2011. It is basically a prediction of what is happening now. The craziest part was the origin of the virus in contagion also came from bats. In Hong Kong. Then it went to a pig. Then humans. 

The theory is that this current coronavirus went from bats to an animal we eat, then humans.

but bat is eaten as a delicacy in some parts of China.


----------



## yaya24

whosthatgurl said:


> In all seriousness, I pitched a fit at work because I feel someone has put the whole office at risk with her carelessness.
> 
> I’m definitely taking it seriously now.



Don't go there.


----------



## moneychaser

I give it two weeks and we are going to be like italy.  I had neighbor kids ringing my doorbell for my kids to play.  I was like omg people aren’t taking this serious at all


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> So. I just rewatched  contagion. The movie that came out in 2011. It is basically a prediction of what is happening now. The craziest part was the origin of the virus in contagion also came from bats. In Hong Kong. Then it went to a pig. Then humans.
> 
> The theory is that this current coronavirus went from bats to an animal we eat, then humans.
> 
> but bat is eaten as a delicacy in some parts of China.


Is that the one with Gwyneth Paltrow where she's in Hong Kong for business and cheats on her husband with an old flame? If it's the same movie, I don't think I can watch it right now. It's just too much when all the news is about this virus.


----------



## Ganjababy

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is that the one with Gwyneth Paltrow where she's in Hong Kong for business and cheats on her husband with an old flame? If it's the same movie, I don't think I can watch it right now. It's just too much when all the news is about this virus.


It is


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> It is


Thanks. I enjoyed it at the time but it feels too real right now.


----------



## Dellas

TrulyBlessed said:


> Florida being Florida...
> 
> 
> View attachment 456699


https://people.com/health/kentucky-...f-quarantine-being-guarded-by-police-officer/

*Kentucky Man with Coronavirus Who Refused to Self-Quarantine Being Guarded by Police Officer*

"We can’t allow one person we know who has this virus to refuse to protect their neighbors," said the Kentucky governor


----------



## shasha8685

Myself and a good number of my FB friends are educators. It does my heart good to see so many of us offer to help with this digital education piece in any way that we can. 

I gotta focus on the positive because folks are ticking me off not taking this quarantine seriously....


----------



## Dposh167

tigereyes83 said:


> get back home and my son and I get sick. No Bigge.. he’s a toddler and I catch everything he gets.
> Then I suddenly got super sick. I remember telling my husband this wasn’t some normal cold. Like I shouldn’t be this sick! I get a flu test for my son and I both negative. This went on for two weeks and I finally got better. I guess I will never know for sure but all symptoms described for the virus is what I had.
> 
> just think of all the others who were sick and never got tested...


I thought about this and there was this flu like virus going around my office and even my elderly parents got it back in January /early Feb. Everyone got hit so fast and hard, but the test was negative for flu. Everybody recovered, but we'll never know if it was really the coronavirus because it hadn't hit US yet...atleast publicly


----------



## nycutiepie

Dposh167 said:


> I thought about this and there was this flu like virus going around my office and even my elderly parents got it back in January /early Feb. Everyone got hit so fast and hard, but the test was negative for flu. Everybody recovered, but we'll never know if it was really the coronavirus because it hadn't hit US yet...atleast publicly


This happened to me, my SO and 7 other people at a NYE party we went to. It wasn’t the flu but I thought I was going to die. It got bad real fast about a week after the party and then it just got better. My boyfriend was slower to act (a week after I went to ER) and he got hit harder. We think my friend’s husband was the original carrier since he felt sick at the party. We will never know but it’s possible that it was Rona.


----------



## Dposh167

TrulyBlessed said:


> Florida being Florida...
> 
> 
> View attachment 456699


see....this is why government and companies have to mandate closures because if you leave it up to the general public....we won't listen. Everybody would be at March Madness get togethers and sports games. Local bars will still have patrons, etc..


----------



## Dellas

Dposh167 said:


> see....this is why government and companies have to mandate closures because if you leave it up to the general public....we won't listen. Everybody would be at March Madness get togethers and sports games. Local bars will still have patrons, etc..


Privilege people who have never had to obey authority nor listen or care about others.  Self first.


----------



## Stormy

Ganjababy said:


> So. I just rewatched  contagion. The movie that came out in 2011. It is basically a prediction of what is happening now. The craziest part was the origin of the virus in contagion also came from bats. In Hong Kong. Then it went to a pig. Then humans.
> 
> The theory is that this current coronavirus went from bats to an animal we eat, then humans.
> 
> but bat is eaten as a delicacy in some parts of China.



YES! I was just telling my family I watched it yesterday. I saw it back in 2011, but didn't remember much. That movie is exactly what's going on now! Well almost. As soon as it went off, I turned the news on and they announced the trials. Just like the movie. Kind of eerie now.


----------



## rayne

I...yeah, I don't even have any words for this.

*An influencer filmed herself licking a plane toilet seat for 'clout' on TikTok as part of a 'coronavirus challenge'*
[email protected] (Lindsay Dodgson)
INSIDERMarch 16, 2020, 8:53 AM CDT






Ava Louise spreading awareness in her own way.

Ava Louise / Twitter


Influencer Ava Louise filmed herself licking a plane seat toilet, starting a bizarre "coronavirus challenge."


"Please RT this so people can know how to properly be sanitary on the airplane," she said.


She told Insider she did it because she didn't want coronavirus getting more attention than her.


"What's not gunna make people sad is a hot rich blonde 20-something-year-old licking a toilet," she said. "It's not like the virus can kill me anyway because I don't use Facebook."


Visit Insider's homepage for more stories.
An influencer filmed herself in a plane toilet licking the seat as part of a "coronavirus challenge."

Ava Louise has appeared on the "Dr. Phil" show and has 19,000 TikTok followers and 150,000 Instagram followers. She posted the video to her Twitter on March 14.

"Please RT this so people can know how to properly be sanitary on the airplane," she said with "love" and "sweating" emojis.



People responded with disgust that she would do such a thing just for the attention.

"The whites are at it again," one person said, while another responded "Classy."

A day later, Louise confirmed that she started the coronavirus challenge for "clout" and that her actions were no worse than "eating a dude's a--."

"I can't get coronavirus," she added. "Just like the gays, rich blonde b------ are IMMUNE."

Louise also started spreading awareness of important social issues.

"OK so now that you're all on my page — racism is bad," she tweeted. "Gay people are good. Transphobia is grosser than me licking a toilet. Good day."




Ava Louise (ig @avalouiise)@realavalouiise

Please RT this so people can know how to properly be sanitary on the airplane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











1,001
2:50 PM - Mar 14, 2020 · Miami Beach, FL
Twitter Ads info and privacy

1,320 people are talking about this



Louise told Insider she licked the toilet seat because she was "tired of some b---- named corona getting more publicity than ME." She added that "hot blondes" can recover from anything so there's "no harm done."

"The xenophobia makes me sad," she said. "What's not gunna make people sad is a hot rich blonde 20-something-year-old licking a toilet. It's not like the virus can kill me anyway because I don't use Facebook."

"It was iconic," she added. "ALS bucket challenge could never ... Period."

Overall, her video pretty much had the desired effect, she said.

"I just wanted more attention than this corona ***** but she's GOOD," she said. "So I capitalized off her. And now I'm like global news. My mom told me she's proud of me I shed light on pandemic while wearing Fendi sunglasses ... The serve."

The video has also helped her song "Skinny Legend Anthem" go even more viral, she said, with TikTok megastars like Chase Hudson (lilhuddy) using it in their videos.

@lilhuddy
shoot day! @thehypehouse

♬ Skinny Legend Anthem - Ava Louise
Swab tests have shown the most bacteria and fungal spores on a plane are found on the headrest, seatbelt buckle, tray table, and inside handle of the washroom door. There are probably also more things to catch at check-in than in the bathrooms, and toilet seats may be comparatively quite clean.

That's not to say you should go around licking things.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

San Francisco's "shelter in place" shut us down.   We are temporarily laying off 90% of our employees here until we are allowed to re-open in April.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

sheanu said:


> I'm pretty sure our numbers will skyrocket by the time sprint break is over. They're finally admitting that there's community spread going on in South Florida.


I give it 2 weeks tops. Things are going to get worse very soon.


----------



## meka72

A little bit of humor in trying times


----------



## sheanu

rayne said:


> I...yeah, I don't even have any words for this.
> 
> *An influencer filmed herself licking a plane toilet seat for 'clout' on TikTok as part of a 'coronavirus challenge'*
> [email protected] (Lindsay Dodgson)
> INSIDERMarch 16, 2020, 8:53 AM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava Louise spreading awareness in her own way.
> 
> Ava Louise / Twitter
> 
> 
> Influencer Ava Louise filmed herself licking a plane seat toilet, starting a bizarre "coronavirus challenge."
> 
> 
> "Please RT this so people can know how to properly be sanitary on the airplane," she said.
> 
> 
> *She told Insider she did it because she didn't want coronavirus getting more attention than her.*
> 
> 
> "What's not gunna make people sad is a hot rich blonde 20-something-year-old licking a toilet," she said. "It's not like the virus can kill me anyway because I don't use Facebook."
> 
> 
> Visit Insider's homepage for more stories.
> An influencer filmed herself in a plane toilet licking the seat as part of a "coronavirus challenge."
> 
> Ava Louise has appeared on the "Dr. Phil" show and has 19,000 TikTok followers and 150,000 Instagram followers. She posted the video to her Twitter on March 14.
> 
> "Please RT this so people can know how to properly be sanitary on the airplane," she said with "love" and "sweating" emojis.
> 
> 
> 
> People responded with disgust that she would do such a thing just for the attention.
> 
> "The whites are at it again," one person said, while another responded "Classy."
> 
> A day later, Louise confirmed that she started the coronavirus challenge for "clout" and that her actions were no worse than "eating a dude's a--."
> 
> "I can't get coronavirus," she added. "Just like the gays, rich blonde b------ are IMMUNE."
> 
> Louise also started spreading awareness of important social issues.
> 
> "OK so now that you're all on my page — racism is bad," she tweeted. "Gay people are good. Transphobia is grosser than me licking a toilet. Good day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava Louise (ig @avalouiise)@realavalouiise
> 
> Please RT this so people can know how to properly be sanitary on the airplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,001
> 2:50 PM - Mar 14, 2020 · Miami Beach, FL
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 1,320 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> Louise told Insider she licked the toilet seat because she was "tired of some b---- named corona getting more publicity than ME." She added that "hot blondes" can recover from anything so there's "no harm done."
> 
> "The xenophobia makes me sad," she said. "What's not gunna make people sad is a hot rich blonde 20-something-year-old licking a toilet. It's not like the virus can kill me anyway because I don't use Facebook."
> 
> "It was iconic," she added. "ALS bucket challenge could never ... Period."
> 
> Overall, her video pretty much had the desired effect, she said.
> 
> "I just wanted more attention than this corona ***** but she's GOOD," she said. "So I capitalized off her. And now I'm like global news. My mom told me she's proud of me I shed light on pandemic while wearing Fendi sunglasses ... The serve."
> 
> The video has also helped her song "Skinny Legend Anthem" go even more viral, she said, with TikTok megastars like Chase Hudson (lilhuddy) using it in their videos.
> 
> @lilhuddy
> shoot day! @thehypehouse
> 
> ♬ Skinny Legend Anthem - Ava Louise
> Swab tests have shown the most bacteria and fungal spores on a plane are found on the headrest, seatbelt buckle, tray table, and inside handle of the washroom door. There are probably also more things to catch at check-in than in the bathrooms, and toilet seats may be comparatively quite clean.
> 
> That's not to say you should go around licking things.



"She told Insider she did it because she didn't want coronavirus getting more attention than her."

I don't say this kind of thing... like ever... because I feel that words mean things... but some people are just about a waste of space.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Ohio primary is a freaking mess over this.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Spoke to a colleague whose family lives in China and they’ve been on lockdown since early January. Her dad has a small business and he’s had to close for months but still make payroll.

A few weeks ago when the virus started appearing in the U.S. her parents wanted her to quit her job and move back to China because they didn’t think Trump and the U.S. was taking it seriously enough. They feel a bit better now.

She also says the government was definitely trying to conceal it at first but that the numbers being reported now are pretty accurate. Because it’s being reported from multiple sources and because there is so much security from everywhere including their own citizens, it would be extremely difficult for them to hide additional cases.

it took them almost 3 months of lockdown to get it under control.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

A nurse in one of my nurse groups got punched in the face at the grocery store because she was in her scrubs and a scared citizen blamed her for spreading the virus.

I just want to say to all my fellow nurses, nurse techs, and other hospital staff.. especially housekeeping who doesnt get enough credit.. thank you for what you do.  I know y'all are working hard, working short and are underappreciated for the job you do.    Hospitals like to treat us as numbers rather than individuals trying to do the best job we can.

As things get worse the hospital are going to be demanding more and more out of you.  I know you all are worried about your patients but also  what you are bringing home to your own families.  
I know you all aren't just dealing with sick patients but also their worried, scared families as well.  And hospital administrators that forget what it's like being at the bedside.  

Take care sisters (and brothers) in scrubs.  You are the heartbeat of the hospitals.  Thank you and God bless.


----------



## meka72

this screenshot wouldn’t attach for some reason:


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

washyohandslildirty said:


> Beautiful Jamaican family in Wuhan speaks of their experience there while dealing with this.
> I can’t tell if they’re speaking with free will though...we know how China gets down.
> What say you JA ladies?


What are they doing over there?


----------



## scoobygirl

nycutiepie said:


> This happened to me, my SO and 7 other people at a NYE party we went to. It wasn’t the flu but I thought I was going to die. It got bad real fast about a week after the party and then it just got better. My boyfriend was slower to act (a week after I went to ER) and he got hit harder. We think my friend’s husband was the original carrier since he felt sick at the party. We will never know but it’s possible that it was Rona.


My husband and I got sick in January with flu like symptoms (high fever, runny nose, sweats, etc) that lasted for just over a week each. It was weird because both of us had the flu shot and neither of us has had the flu in over 10 years. The corona virus story was just starting to gain traction and no one was testing for it on our area. It makes you wonder how many people had a similar experience


----------



## Jmartjrmd

WHO is considering “airborne precautions” for medical staff after a new study showed the coronavirus can survive in the air in some settings.
The coronavirus can go airborne, staying suspended in the air depending on factors such as heat and humidity, WHO officials said.


----------



## scarcity21

vevster said:


> I stayed home today. Will try and get Acupunture later.
> 
> I’m diffusing eucalyptus. In the video above he says antiviral essential oils are:
> Tea tree
> Eucalyptus
> And
> Peppermint


I have all the oils. I wonder if this is safe around my almost 10 month old, anyone know???


----------



## PhonyBaloney500

Is there a reputable place to buy masks? I keep seeing ads pop up and they’re in stock but not sure if really legit.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

vevster said:


> You are immune now!  Lucky you!



From what I'm seeing they aren't sure the virus provides immunity.

People are coming up reinfected and they're not sure if it's viral latency or actual reinfection.


----------



## Layluh

Jmartjrmd said:


> WHO is considering “airborne precautions” for medical staff after a new study showed the coronavirus can survive in the air in some settings.
> The coronavirus can go airborne, staying suspended in the air depending on factors such as heat and humidity, WHO officials said.


So turn the heater on and get a humidifier will help im hoping.


----------



## Layluh

Well my job is finally requiring all non essential people to work from home. Im essential cause i work at the police department so ill continue to go to work.


----------



## vevster

scarcity21 said:


> I have all the oils. I wonder if this is safe around my almost 10 month old, anyone know???





scarcity21 said:


> I have all the oils. I wonder if this is safe around my almost 10 month old, anyone know???


check the planttherapy.com they make kids blends so by looking at those formulas that should guide you.


----------



## Chicoro

nycutiepie said:


> Why is Italy outpacing China at such a rapid rate?





MomofThreeBoys said:


> That’s what I’ve been wondering.....
> I’m starting to think the Chinese took extraordinary measures to contain the virus that we aren’t privy to. I am not a conspiracy theorist so I’m try to educate myself and rationalize how.





Jmartjrmd said:


> I read it is because Italy's population is just older than China's.





Black Ambrosia said:


> A friend believes it's Italy's culture of greeting people with kisses. I don't think we'll ever see China's real numbers so using them as a baseline may be a waste of time but, if those numbers are accurate, we should consider that China took very aggressive measures by forcing the country into self quarantine and removing sick people from the population.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

My personal opinion follows.

France has the largest Chinese community in Continental Europe. After France, the largest community of Chinese people is in Italy. The difference is that there seems to be more clandestine, undocumented, illegal or trafficked Chinese people in Italy.

Why?

Because there is a lucrative business for clothing and accessory items that can be stamped, "Made in Italy". Hence, there are a lot of sweat shops and clothing factories, many concentrated in the Norther part of Italy, such as Lombardy, which is the epicenter of the outbreak for Italy. This production and industry is a multi-million dollar business, or more.

As early as 2014, the Italian authorities noted that many Chinese immigrants were coming to Italy. But, the statistical level of deaths among the Chinese immigrants reported was inconsistent and unrealistic as very FEW deaths were being reported. Basically, on paper, nobody was dying in a normal ratio to those that were arriving.

The Italian government surmised that of the certain group of Chinese people who were dying in Italy,  their bodies may have been covertly disposed of, and their passports may have been confiscated and reused to bring in more Chinese workers to Italy, legally or illegally, from China.

Thus, you have a_ DIRECT_ trail of Chinese people coming and going to Italy, from China, who were not necessarily visitors, but who may have been actual residents of Italy, legally or illegally.

One of the KEY aspects of controlling an epidemic is identifying patient zero. If patient zero is clandestine, undocumented or trafficked, it is virtually impossible to trace that person or, the persons with whom they have been in contact.

In the TED presentation video from 2014, by Bill Gates, he laid out four (4) components that slow or stop a viral epidemic:



*Patient Zero*:Identification of patient zero, and tracing back to whom they've been in contact with, identifying and isolating everyone traced is imperative.

Mobility: Ebola patients are not mobile as they are too sick to move. 

Urban Areas: Liberia, Sierra Leon and Guinea were the three main countries impacted by Ebola, but the cases were in small villages, not large urban areas. Thus, in comparison, they were 'easier' to contain.

Airborne: Ebola is not airborne. You must come in contact with the person or their body fluids to contract the disease.

In the case of Italy, I do not think patient zero was identified, people are mobile because of the longer incubation period of the Covid 19 virus, it started in urban areas and it may be airborne.


----------



## awhyley

I like Russell Brand.  He talks alot, (video is a bit long), but he asks some interesting questions here.


----------



## Loving

vevster said:


> What are they doing over there?


The parents are expats - living and working in China. I believe they are teachers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

meka72 said:


> View attachment 456727 View attachment 456729 View attachment 456731
> 
> this screenshot wouldn’t attach for some reason:



Thats what we do anyways.  I work in an environment that dirt lives.  I dont bring my work outer clothes home.  Everyone takes off their clothes at the door. Only thing different we are doing is my water bill is super high because Im washing to make sure if anyone goes out I can clean.

Frankly my house is sick of me.  Oh well!! Clean dem doorknobs!


----------



## sheanu

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Thats what we do anyways.  I work in an environment that dirt lives.  I dont bring my work outer clothes home.  Everyone takes off their clothes at the door. Only thing different we are doing is my water bill is super high because Im washing to make sure if anyone goes out I can clean.
> 
> Frankly my house is sick of me.  Oh well!! Clean dem doorknobs!


OT but I finally looked up "Bette Davis Eyes". I have so many questions...that video was strange.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sheanu said:


> OT but I finally looked up "Bette Davis Eyes". I have so many questions...that video was strange.


 @sheanu   I never watched the video before and usually when folks ask about my name Its to reference the video.  I just like the lyrics( plus my eyes are my favorite) and when it was performed in the movie Duets.  Even though Gwyneth Paltrow gets on my nerve for some reason


----------



## sheanu

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @sheanu   I never watched the video before and usually when folks ask about my name Its to reference the video.  *I just like the lyrics( plus my eyes are my favorite) and when it was performed in the movie Duets.  Even though Gwyneth Paltrow gets on my nerve for some reason*



The bolded is all understandable 

You definitely need to watch that video. My confusion afterwards led me to research the history of the song but I'm still confused as to why they chose to do that lol.


----------



## sheanu

There's concern we could end up in a real recession with a combination of declined economic activity and credit risk factors.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Well I think many of us knew that was coming on this board anyway- just didn’t expect it to happen on top of a global pandemic... 

I’m being considered for a potential job offer with a minimum 40k pay raise and stock options in management that would also reduce my travel with one of my former employers under a manager that is one of my top references that I would gladly work for. Is now the time to make a move? I am well supported in my current job where I also love the management and being considered for promotions there as well but the development track may be slower.

I’m in a exponentially better position to weather a recession, but there are just way too many uncertainties right now.


----------



## sheanu

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ Well I think many of us knew that was coming on this board anyway- just didn’t expect it to happen on top of a global pandemic...
> 
> I’m being considered for a potential job offer with a minimum 40k pay raise and stock options in management that would also reduce my travel with one of my former employers under a manager that is one of my top references that I would gladly work for. Is now the time to make a move? I am well supported in my current job where I also love the management and being considered for promotions there as well but the development track may be slower.
> 
> I’m in a exponentially better position to weather a recession, but is this the right time for a move?


I was thinking of making some career changes but with everything that's going on I've decided to stay put until things settle down. If we are indeed headed for a recession, LIFO typically applies to the hierarchy of how people are let go. If you can take the risk in hopes of great reward then go for it. But it's work acknowledging that it's a risk.


----------



## Everything Zen

Exactly- my former employer hand picked me for the position and were in a rush to get me in a couple of weeks ago and now they went radio silent with the latest news so I’m taking that as a good sign to put the brakes on sudden movements. Those jobs come up all the time and I really like where I’m at. The money and promotions will come over time.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Even people trying to work may be forced to stay at home.


ETA: I bet this is happening in a lot of cities.


----------



## vevster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Thats what we do anyways.  I work in an environment that dirt lives.  I dont bring my work outer clothes home.  Everyone takes off their clothes at the door. Only thing different we are doing is my water bill is super high because Im washing to make sure if anyone goes out I can clean.
> 
> Frankly my house is sick of me.  Oh well!! Clean dem doorknobs!


I'm dying to know what you do.  You work in a brewery?  What do you do there?


----------



## Dellas

I don't know if someone said this but eyeglasses protect your eyes from virus particles.
http://thecolletonian.com/avoid-getting-cold-flu-season/

Go outside with oversized eyeglasses, and mask, and sanitizer  then you should be fine.


----------



## meka72

You shared some of your workplace issues. Because you’re my sis fareal, I’m so glad that you’re working in a supportive work environment where you are valued and supported. I know it’s tough working in toxic work environments. 




Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ Well I think many of us knew that was coming on this board anyway- just didn’t expect it to happen on top of a global pandemic...
> 
> I’m being considered for a potential job offer with a minimum 40k pay raise and stock options in management that would also reduce my travel with one of my former employers under a manager that is one of my top references that I would gladly work for. Is now the time to make a move? I am well supported in my current job where I also love the management and being considered for promotions there as well but the development track may be slower.
> 
> I’m in a exponentially better position to weather a recession, but there are just way too many uncertainties right now.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Ladies, how are you using the ACV?  Gargle/spit?  Or lemonade drink?


----------



## vevster

Belle Du Jour said:


> Ladies, how are you using the ACV?  Gargle/spit?  Or lemonade drink?


Google Fire Cider recipes.... my ND recommends it.


----------



## dancinstallion

Belle Du Jour said:


> Ladies, how are you using the ACV?  Gargle/spit?  Or lemonade drink?



No ma'am! Dont spit, swallow!. 
Take about a table spoon a day. You can mix it with juice. 

If you are having symptoms then you need to take it three times a day until symptoms subside.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Stormy said:


> YES! I was just telling my family I watched it yesterday. I saw it back in 2011, but didn't remember much. That movie is exactly what's going on now! Well almost. As soon as it went off, I turned the news on and they announced the trials. Just like the movie. Kind of eerie now.


I had never heard of the movie until now so I watched it twice over the weekend. It was like watching a dramatization of the current news. I hope we don’t get to the point where the garbage isn’t being collected and millions of people have died.


----------



## sheanu

They FINALLY issued guidance that everyone at my job who can work from home should do so. Thank goodness.


----------



## meka72

vevster said:


> Google Fire Cider recipes.... my ND recommends it.


I was supposed to make this months ago.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

vevster said:


> Google Fire Cider recipes.... my ND recommends it.





dancinstallion said:


> No ma'am! Dont spit, swallow!.
> Take about a table spoon a day. You can mix it with juice.
> 
> If you are having symptoms then you need to take it three times a day until symptoms subside.



Thank you ladies!  I used to drink ACV waaaayyyy back in the day for weight loss.  But I remember that it could ruin your teeth?  I guess I need to find a straw in the rona-polypse


----------



## Belle Du Jour

meka72 said:


> I was supposed to make this months ago.



Girl, I've been disappointed in how little time I was investing in my health and wellness before this.  Wake up call.  I should have BEEN doing all this stuff


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Thought about making an order for food delivery. No slots available for a month. Calendar only goes out that far. Found a slot for the 23th to pick up food 25 minutes from the house.


----------



## [email protected]@

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> welp, curfew it is here in NJ.



I'm in NYC but my fiance is in Jersey City. As soon as he gets the orders to start WFH I'm heading over there.

His elderly mom lives with him, and I don't want to sit in the house with her alone.

Frankly, I don't want to stay with "them" . I'm going over there only because we dont know how long the social distancing will continue, so I think it's better for me to be close to him.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

Dellas said:


> Uncommon advice:
> Fasting 72 hours rebuilds the immune system.
> 
> https://news.usc.edu/63669/fasting-triggers-stem-cell-regeneration-of-damaged-old-immune-system/
> 
> If you know any sick person or elderly person tell them to consider fasting.



Facts.
Girl, I think it’s a blessing that Ramadan is right around the corner too.  If you’re Muslim and usually skip Ramadan, you betta do it this year! LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

vevster said:


> I'm dying to know what you do.  You work in a brewery?  What do you do there?


Im in a project management/ six sigma role for the logistics department but I spend around 45  % of my job either in the warehouse or beer lines if need be troubleshooting  @vevster


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> I was supposed to make this months ago.


----------



## Lute

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Is there a reputable place to buy masks? I keep seeing ads pop up and they’re in stock but not sure if really legit.



Do not click on the ads. Your setting your self up for fraud.


----------



## vevster

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im in a project management/ six sigma role for the logistics department but I spend around 45  % of my job either in the warehouse or beer lines if need be troubleshooting  @vevster


Very cool!  I'm a PM too.


----------



## vevster

Here is another way to consume ACV



> _Side note: If you’re struggling to drink ACV, here’s _*my tried-and-tested tip on making ACV taste delicious:*
> 
> _Add 1 tablespoon of ACV into ¼ cup of _*organic lime juice*_ (I bought a bottle at Whole Foods), and ¼ cup of water. The lime juice helps to hide the ACV taste and I also have no time to cut limes and squeeze them in the morning, so store-bought lime juice works even better for me!_


>>> source <<<


----------



## Ganjababy

I cannot believe I am an RN and I am stuck at home with no job when I should be working right now. I know I should feel good about it but I actually do not. I decided to go into nursing for 3 reasons. First because I wanted a job I could use to travel, second because of the decline of the fashion industry (my original field) in the UK and last,  I thought that if there was a world crisis, nursing would be one of the last jobs to go. Here we are and I am of no help. Apparently there are 4 reported cases in my university town (where I worked my last job but not where I live). I think I should be in the thick of it because I have no kids or elderly relatives living with me. 

I think I will do lots of reading up on communicable diseases and if things start to get worse I will start sending my CV to local hospitals to volunteer. I am not scared. The only thing I am worried about is leaving dh behind. He would be lost without me. Even though I am a lot of work lol. But I bet he would probably be remarried within 2 years


----------



## Layluh

The chief of police where i work said crime is going to go up and has us working 12 hour shifts for 90 days.


----------



## Kanky

Things I purchased because of the virus:

a bidet  they are sold out now but maybe Costco will get more. If I can’t get more TP after my 6 month supply runs out I’m ready.

a diva cup- I have a few months worth of feminine hygiene supplies on hand but just in case.

Big sack of flour and yeast - I love to bake anyway. Should the bread be sold out after I finish my fifty -eleven frozen loaves then I can make my own.

A UV/LED nail lamp and gel polish - because I am not getting a mani/pedi at a day spa in a pandemic but Coronavirus is not going to make me let myself go.


----------



## Lute

Layluh said:


> The chief of police where i work said crime is going to go up and has us working 12 hour shifts for 90 days.



What makes him/her so sure... he's/she's gonna burn the staff out?


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> a bidet  they are sold out now but maybe Costco will get more. If I can’t get more TP after my 6 month supply runs out I’m ready.


Did you install it yet? Is it difficult? Where did you buy it? Home depot?


----------



## rayne

sheanu said:


> They FINALLY issued guidance that everyone at my job who can work from home should do so. Thank goodness.



We just got the word today that they're going to stagger us. They're diving us into teams. Team A will work from home this week, team b next week and then we'll keep alternating. It's so stupid.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

discodumpling said:


> It will take more than a pandemic to shut NYC schools down! Our mayor and the head of the DOE simply are not about that life! As always I will make the decision to keep my kids home on my own.
> Additionally my boss is all about the money. What he keeps repeating is "I dont want business to stop" so all we've been doing is working out the logistics of working from home..."just incase" As long as the virus stays out of of NC factory little big boss will be happy!
> We have 2 elderly coworkers that have been inexplicably absent from work
> ..they ain't telling us NOTHING...and that concerns me a bit. Like what yall hiding? We shall see if they return next week!
> Finished my supply assessment and thanks to my West Indian sensibilities we have more than enough rice, peas and beans, flour  and cornmeal to last for a while.
> I plan to make meals like chicken soup and fish tea that go a long way and keep your tummy satisfied!
> *We not even gonna talk about cleaning supplies. I have 2 giant bottles of Dettol and  2 Lysol and 3 Mr Clean cause if it's on sale I buy! My bleach game is off the chain and I have 3 bottles of 90% Alchohol. *
> I'm glad I decided to assess before panic shopping! I dont wanna contribute to the hysteria.




This is me, I didn't need to buy bleach or cleaning products I have that on lock, I need to stock up on other things it's just me and my niece but with school being closed I just might have to ration out her food, extreme times calls for extreme measures.


----------



## Lute

rayne said:


> We just got the word today that they're going to stagger us. They're diving us into teams. Team A will work from home this week, team b next week and then we'll keep alternating. It's so stupid.




My job did something similar..  the people who take public transportation.. work from home and alternate the late shift. People who drive, would need to come into the office. Our team has the ability to work form home. We were working during Hurricane Sandy. My soul burns when I think about this.

@rayne does everyone have the ability to work from home?


----------



## Kanky

Btw I really appreciate this thread for helping me prepare. The people that I know IRL claimed that I was overreacting pretty much until the national emergency was declared, school was cancelled and they went to fight for TP and bleach in an overcrowded Costco. If it hadn’t been for y’all I’d have felt silly getting ready. 


Thanks to this thread I purchased months ago

- a large supply of OTC medications, first aid supplies and as many refills of prescriptions as my insurance would cover including a second nebulizer and several months medicine refills (even though my son’s asthma is gone. You never know.) I am now prepared to treat minor illness and injuries at home for a long time. 

-  Bulk cleaning supplies, hand sanitizer, gloves and masks 

- doubled our usual shopping list with each trip so that there’s a huge surplus of food and I added more non perishable foods. 

-had a natural gas whole house generator hooked up. (Was planning on doing this before hurricane season anyway, but had been procrastinating) 

-bought a wood grill and bunch of pellets. My stove is gas, and we had a charcoal  grill but I wanted an alternative. Plus smoking food is fun and tasty.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> Did you install it yet? Is it difficult? Where did you buy it? Home depot?


Bought it from Costco and my husband said it wasn’t hard to install.


----------



## Layluh

Lute said:


> What makes him/her so sure... he's/she's gonna burn the staff out?


Im sure there are stats somewhere that link bored youth and economic decline to increased criminal activity. But theres definitely been increased criminal activity,  especially in the last few days. 

 this is normal though. i work at what is essentially a medical city, with tons of hospitals, clinics and educational institutions all densely packed in a couple square miles. We knew going into the job that we were essential personnel and that we'd have to stay. Shoot during harvey i heard they all pretty much lived in the hospitals and did 12 hour rotations. 

Luckily i just do patrol, so i have almost no contact with the general public.  Im in a car all day by myself. 

Im just going to count my blessings and be glad i have a job in a stable industry when many people don't. Unfortunately i may have to drop my online calculus class.


----------



## awhyley

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> Is there a reputable place to buy masks? I keep seeing ads pop up and they’re in stock but not sure if really legit.



Let me know if you find anything.  Already seen two persons driving around with masks, and no one's even died of the virus here yet, so it's gonna get real ova here.



rayne said:


> We just got the word today that they're going to stagger us. They're diving us into teams. Team A will work from home this week, team b next week and then we'll keep alternating. It's so stupid.



Yeah, same here.  Since our department is tiny, we're alternating week on week.  I'm trying to see whether I can take a few days this week to get it started.  (eta: The major hotel around here offered 2wks "unpaid leave" or use of vacation days just to get a hold of this situation.  Another closed operations today, {in another island}.  I'm just heading to work and keeping my head low since I'm not trying to lose any money right now.)


----------



## SoniT

I hope everyone is doing well. We're all in this together.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> Bought it from Costco and my husband said it wasn’t hard to install.


Do you mind sharing the make and model?  I'm seeing they are not pricey----


----------



## nycutiepie

meka72 said:


> You shared some of your workplace issues. Because you’re my sis fareal, I’m so glad that you’re working in a supportive work environment where you are valued and supported. I know it’s tough working in toxic work environments.


Your comment supporting this sister warmed my heart.

I am out on disability from minor surgery but mostly due to a toxic work environment. I work in tech and make a lot of money but I’m miserable and my BP went up and now I’m on low dose meds.

This virus is producing some fear and anxiety because I do not want to go back.  I was just about to start to look for a new role and then this crisis happens. I’m seeing a therapist (spiritual...not religious....sista that is awesome), a career coach (white male that’s damn good) and taking care of my mental and emotional health while I’m out.  I couldn’t even sleep it was so toxic and it was impacting every aspect of my life.  My company does not give a F about how their f’d up business practices affect the people on the front line projects. However, my health and peace is worth more than the money but I’m honestly so accustomed to that damn money.

I obviously can’t predict what the impact of this pandemic will be so I may have to step out on faith. I have no kids, some savings and a man, even though we don’t live together.  I technically can survive for a while. This pandemic has me reflecting on life and what is truly valuable.

I saw someone say the following about the situation around the world....”we may never know if we did too much, but we surely will know if we didn’t do enough”. May God help us all.


----------



## B_Phlyy

The ish is hitting the fan and I don't know if we can handle it.

The social distancing is definitely working in and around the city and suburbs. It normally takes me an hour and 15 minutes plus $8 toll to get to work. Today I took a longer toll free route and got to work in 50 minutes because there was no traffic.

Get to work and patients are now being rescheduled for 2 weeks out unless urgent. We'll see prenatals, surgery clearance, and hospital follow ups only. No walk ins periodt. And only one support person allowed with you. If you drove, check in and confirm your phone number. You can sit in the car until we call you.

They also fired our Chief Population Health Officer. I'm sure this was in the works before the announcement of the pandemic but I'm like of all times, why now? Our CMO can step in and do some stuff but not without that team.

Everyday they do a department call off check at the start of shift. Yesterday we had 5 and today we have 3. There was not enough staff before and you can feel the tension of people about to burn out or go off soon.


----------



## meka72

Unfortunately I understand your situation because I currently work in a toxic work environment and have way too many  workplaces like that in my past. I know how it takes a toll on most aspects of your life. It sounds like you have the courage (and support system) to step out on faith and I look forward to hearing/reading about your next steps (should you decide to share) when we are on the other side of things. 



nycutiepie said:


> Your comment supporting this sister warmed my heart.
> 
> I am out on disability from minor surgery but mostly due to a toxic work environment. I work in tech and make a lot of money but I’m miserable and my BP went up and now I’m on low dose meds.
> 
> This virus is producing some fear and anxiety because I do not want to go back.  I was just about to start to look for a new role and then this crisis happens. I’m seeing a therapist (spiritual...not religious....sista that is awesome), a career coach (white male that’s damn good) and taking care of my mental and emotional health while I’m out.  I couldn’t even sleep it was so toxic and it was impacting every aspect of my life.  My company does not give a F about how their f’d up business practices affect the people on the front line projects. However, my health and peace is worth more than the money but I’m honestly so accustomed to that damn money.
> 
> I obviously can’t predict what the impact of this pandemic will be so I may have to step out on faith. I have no kids, some savings and a man, even though we don’t live together.  I technically can survive for a while. This pandemic has me reflecting on life and what is truly valuable.
> 
> I saw someone say the following about the situation around the world....”we may never know if we did too much, but we surely will know if we didn’t do enough”. May God help us all.


----------



## nyeredzi

Kanky said:


> Things I purchased because of the virus:
> 
> a bidet  they are sold out now but maybe Costco will get more. If I can’t get more TP after my 6 month supply runs out I’m ready.
> 
> a diva cup- I have a few months worth of feminine hygiene supplies on hand but just in case.
> 
> Big sack of flour and yeast - I love to bake anyway. Should the bread be sold out after I finish my fifty -eleven frozen loaves then I can make my own.
> 
> A UV/LED nail lamp and gel polish - because I am not getting a mani/pedi at a day spa in a pandemic but Coronavirus is not going to make me let myself go.


I was thinking of getting a bidet attachment anyway, about a month ago just because I heard an NPR podcast about great Japanese toilets.  I can't afford a real one inside the toilet, and we don't have space to have both a toilet and a separate bidet. I was looking at the Tushy attachment. Their advertising is funny. I saw some installation videos, though, and it looked hard. I loved the videos with their first reaction in using it, while on the toilet 

I mean, i can just use a plastic squirt bottle, frankly, which is what I used after giving birth. I'll look back into the bidet attachment later. But I feel pretty confident it won't come to all that.


----------



## nycutiepie

Ganjababy said:


> I cannot believe I am an RN and I am stuck at home with no job when I should be working right now. I know I should feel good about it but I actually do not. I decided to go into nursing for 3 reasons. First because I wanted a job I could use to travel, second because of the decline of the fashion industry (my original field) in the UK and last,  I thought that if there was a world crisis, nursing would be one of the last jobs to go. Here we are and I am of no help. Apparently there are 4 reported cases in my university town (where I worked my last job but not where I live). I think I should be in the thick of it because I have no kids or elderly relatives living with me.
> 
> I think I will do lots of reading up on communicable diseases and if things start to get worse I will start sending my CV to local hospitals to volunteer. I am not scared. The only thing I am worried about is leaving dh behind. He would be lost without me. Even though I am a lot of work lol. But I bet he would probably be remarried within 2 years


I can’t with you ..... de man dem grieve quickly. I think that’s a very noble thing to want to do. I’m sure it would be extremely rewarding. However, you probably need to think about hubby. Would he be supportive of you going out on the front line? I honestly do not know how I would feel if my partner voluntarily wanted to do such a thing. I would consider it admirable but the self-centered part of me would be in conflict but ultimately it would be his choice. I think doing something to help someone else for nothing in return is priceless. That’s why I love nurses and teachers...such noble professions. Good luck either way.


----------



## nycutiepie

meka72 said:


> Unfortunately I understand your situation because I currently work in a toxic work environment and have way too many  workplaces like that in my past. I know how it takes a toll on most aspects of your life. It sounds like you have the courage (and support system) to step out on faith and I look forward to hearing/reading about your next steps (should you decide to share) when we are on the other side of things.



Thank you for the hug because I need it. I will definitely come back and share (maybe the career thread and link it here) because my testimony may help someone else.


----------



## Chromia

rayne said:


> We just got the word today that they're going to stagger us. They're diving us into teams. Team A will work from home this week, team b next week and then we'll keep alternating. It's so stupid.


That's what my job is doing.  We started yesterday.


----------



## meka72

vevster said:


> Did you install it yet? Is it difficult? Where did you buy it? Home depot?


Don’t know what type kanky bought but I have the attachment that goes under the toilet seat. It took about 15 minutes to install (turn off water, connect bidet hose to water supply, take off toilet seat and put bidet attachment on top of rim, put toilet seat on top of bidet attachment).


----------



## Chicoro

Lock down in France - Document Required (see below)​

This is the top half of the document we have to have to go out,  buy food, medicine or work:

Title: Travel Certificate

Paragraph under document title: In support [application] of article, the first decree of on March 16th, 2020, regulating movement, as it relates to the framework for [fighting] against the propagation of the Covid-19 virus:

(So I have to print this out, or write it out, and carry this with me when I leave my place for the allowed reasons.)

At the bottom of the form you are certifying your reason and then you have to check one of the options provided.


----------



## Kalia1

vevster said:


> Do you mind sharing the make and model?  I'm seeing they are not pricey----



We have water sprayers attached to each of the  toilets in our home. These are easy to find and not hard to install.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Marriott to furlough tens of thousands of workers 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/marrio...iiiivJyb2GRZjPl&reflink=article_copyURL_share


----------



## Chromia

@Chicoro Thank you for sharing that.  They mentioned that today on BBC World News and I was wondering about that.


----------



## vevster

I had an alert for TP on Thrive market and managed to get 1 package of Bamboo TP.
At least my job is stepping up its game with Aloe Anti Microbial hand wash in the bathrooms and hospital grade disenfectant and wipes available....  I already had my own stuff.


----------



## meka72

nycutiepie said:


> Thank you for the hug because I need it. I will definitely come back and share (maybe the career thread and link it here) because my testimony may help someone else.


I am “working” from home  and didn’t really get to finish my reply. I can’t remember what else I was going to say now I did forget to wish you luck on your recuperation. I hope you get back to 100% soon.


----------



## qchelle

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Marriott to furlough tens of thousands of workers
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/marrio...iiiivJyb2GRZjPl&reflink=article_copyURL_share



Wow


----------



## meka72

This thread was pretty hilarious but mortifying. There’s some adult language here and there.


----------



## Dposh167

I  usually never listen to Trump speak live but I've been watching his updates on coronavirus and GOD is it torture. Pure torture to listen to this man live during press conferences . I can't find my remote control


----------



## Ganjababy

SoniT said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. We're all in this together.


Thanks. I feel so alone. Nothing has changed. I am a loner. But now that it’s not out of choice I am starting to feel a bit depressed.


----------



## meka72

Ganjababy said:


> Thanks. I feel so alone. Nothing has changed. I am a loner. But now that it’s not out of choice I am starting to feel a bit depressed.



I have the impression that you live and work internationally (could be mixing you up with Shiks). Are you in the US currently? We can exchange phone numbers (google voice numbers if that would make you feel more comfortable) and connect. Be warned though: I talk crazy half the time


----------



## lavaflow99

Ganjababy said:


> I cannot believe I am an RN and I am stuck at home with no job when I should be working right now. I know I should feel good about it but I actually do not. I decided to go into nursing for 3 reasons. First because I wanted a job I could use to travel, second because of the decline of the fashion industry (my original field) in the UK and last,  I thought that if there was a world crisis, nursing would be one of the last jobs to go. Here we are and I am of no help. Apparently there are 4 reported cases in my university town (where I worked my last job but not where I live). I think I should be in the thick of it because I have no kids or elderly relatives living with me.
> 
> I think I will do lots of reading up on communicable diseases and if things start to get worse I will start sending my CV to local hospitals to volunteer. I am not scared. The only thing I am worried about is leaving dh behind. He would be lost without me. Even though I am a lot of work lol. But I bet he would probably be remarried within 2 years



Definitely look into volunteering.  I got an email from one of the hospitals I am at where they were asking for retired nurses/doctors to come sign up to volunteer.  I know you are too young to be a retiree  but your help will definitely be appreciated when ish hits the fan.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> Do you mind sharing the make and model?  I'm seeing they are not pricey----


*Brondell Swash CS1000 Bidet Toilet Seat *


----------



## Kanky

Kalia1 said:


> We have water sprayers attached to each of the  toilets in our home. These are easy to find and not hard to install.


Is this cold water or warm?


----------



## Kanky

nyeredzi said:


> I was thinking of getting a bidet attachment anyway, about a month ago just because I heard an NPR podcast about great Japanese toilets.  I can't afford a real one inside the toilet, and we don't have space to have both a toilet and a separate bidet. I was looking at the Tushy attachment. Their advertising is funny. I saw some installation videos, though, and it looked hard. I loved the videos with their first reaction in using it, while on the toilet
> 
> I mean, i can just use a plastic squirt bottle, frankly, which is what I used after giving birth. I'll look back into the bidet attachment later. But I feel pretty confident it won't come to all that.



I should’ve had a bidet installed when we built but didn’t for some reason. I used a travel bidet squirt bottle before and, it got the job done.


----------



## Kanky

Amazon is thinking about only shipping household essentials and high demand products. Does this mean that I won’t be getting those books that I ordered?


----------



## Chromia

I hope this helps everyone who is feeling worried, anxious, stressed etc.


The 5 strategies that she talks about are:

1. Routine. Create one for yourself.
2. Reflect on your blessings.
3. Reach out to someone else.
4. Remember that this too shall pass.
5. Repeat 1-4 above.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Kanky said:


> Amazon is thinking about only shipping household essentials and high demand products. Does this mean that I won’t be getting those books that I ordered?


I just ordered me some candy, LOLOL  @Kanky


----------



## Kalia1

Kanky said:


> Is this cold water or warm?



I just asked my DH and he said there’s only one valve and it’s attached to the cold water.


----------



## rayne

Lute said:


> My job did something similar..  the people who take public transportation.. work from home and alternate the late shift. People who drive, would need to come into the office. Our team has the ability to work form home. *We were working during Hurricane Sandy*. My soul burns when I think about this.
> 
> @rayne does everyone have the ability to work from home?



@Lute

WTH!?!?! My soul is burning too!! 

The warehouse people can't, of course, but as far as I know, everyone else does. I sit by one of the groups that give people access and I think I heard them say that there were maybe 50 people that need to get set-up.


----------



## gn1g

Kanky said:


> Amazon is *thinking about* only shipping household essentials and high demand products. Does this mean that I won’t be getting those books that I ordered?



I thought it was a for sure thing.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...MPMXwuM79ztBya-98zfFA1CNho#Echobox=1584456332


----------



## Reinventing21

Sooo...I.read the Amazon statement on their site...does this mean I can't get the supplies I need to continue my home projects? 

I mean I kne w this was oming but I have been waiting til next pay check to placd my order...


----------



## rayne

nycutiepie said:


> Your comment supporting this sister warmed my heart.
> 
> I am out on disability from minor surgery but mostly due to a toxic work environment. I work in tech and make a lot of money but I’m miserable and my BP went up and now I’m on low dose meds.
> 
> This virus is producing some fear and anxiety because I do not want to go back.  I was just about to start to look for a new role and then this crisis happens. I’m seeing a therapist (spiritual...not religious....sista that is awesome), a career coach (white male that’s damn good) and taking care of my mental and emotional health while I’m out.  I couldn’t even sleep it was so toxic and it was impacting every aspect of my life.  My company does not give a F about how their f’d up business practices affect the people on the front line projects. However, my health and peace is worth more than the money but I’m honestly so accustomed to that damn money.
> 
> I obviously can’t predict what the impact of this pandemic will be so I may have to step out on faith. I have no kids, some savings and a man, even though we don’t live together.  I technically can survive for a while. This pandemic has me reflecting on life and what is truly valuable.
> 
> I saw someone say the following about the situation around the world....”we may never know if we did too much, but we surely will know if we didn’t do enough”. May God help us all.



I'm so sorry that you're going through that. I had a friend that experienced the same thing. She ended up getting FMLA and took a leave of absence for a little while. While she was out she got her mind together, then her resume then she started looking for a new job.  I think she ended up stepping out on faith and quitting her job. She didn't have a new job lined up, however, taking that time off gave her the clarification that she needed. This was some years ago so I don't remember all of the details, but maybe it's something that you can consider.


----------



## nycutiepie

rayne said:


> I'm so sorry that you're going through that. I had a friend that experienced the same thing. She ended up getting FMLA and took a leave of absence for a little while. While she was out she got her mind together, then her resume then she started looking for a new job.  I think she ended up stepping out on faith and quitting her job. She didn't have a new job lined up, however, taking that time off gave her the clarification that she needed. This was some years ago so I don't remember all of the details, but maybe it's something that you can consider.


This is exactly where I am. Thank you so much because it’s encouraging. LHCF really is a sisterhood.


----------



## Everything Zen

Well my company just announced that the new contractors hired to support our work are getting their contracts extended from 6-9 months to a year so I feel really supported and safe here and highly doubt that I would even take that other job at this time.


----------



## Dellas

Kanky said:


> Is this cold water or warm?


To my knowledge cold.
I always wanted on of these but they tend to leak at the T junction over time.
I also have a problem  with bike getting on the head.  You have to angle it correctly.  Sometimes it doesn't matter what one does so keep disinfectant nearby after each use and clean the head.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

Nigerian professor says he may have the cure for COVID-19.

We all know that Nigeria came through with their unique cure for Ebola.

YALL BETTA LISTEN TO THIS MAN.
And Nigeria betta have security for him because Pharma companies in the West would do anything to stop anyone cutting into their profits .


----------



## awhyley

gn1g said:


> I thought it was a for sure thing.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...MPMXwuM79ztBya-98zfFA1CNho#Echobox=1584456332



Dang, this sucks.  I just ordered a few things yesterday.    Hope they make it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

West Virginia still has yet to see a single case. I seriously believe their extremely high rate of crystal meth, opioid, and heroin use are actually protecting them.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I've been trying to decide on a desk to buy. I've needed one for awhile but now that I'm working from home it's more timely. These posts about Amazon concern me. I think we may see shipping companies scaling back too. If I order from Ikea I can pick it up but I'm so serious about avoiding crowds that I really don't want to even do that. 

I picked up my mom's prescriptions from Costco earlier today and there was a sign indicating they're out of toilet paper, hand sanitizer, rice, and chicken. Surprisingly it wasn't super crowded. The parking lot wasn't full but there were super long lines for the registers. I picked up OJ and a few other things.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


> West Virginia still has yet to see a single case. I seriously believe their extremely high rate of crystal meth, opioid, and heroin use are actually protecting them.


You think the drug users' deaths aren't being reported accurately? (Meaning they have the virus but they're attributing deaths to conditions related to drug use)

I really want to know how the state is explaining this.


----------



## Chicoro

TrulyBlessed said:


> West Virginia still has yet to see a single case. I seriously believe their extremely high rate of crystal meth, opioid, and heroin use are actually protecting them.



Oh my goodness!


----------



## nycutiepie

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've been trying to decide on a desk to buy. I've needed one for awhile but now that I'm working from home it's more timely. These posts about Amazon concern me. I think we may see shipping companies scaling back too. If I order from Ikea I can pick it up but I'm so serious about avoiding crowds that I really don't want to even do that.
> 
> I picked up my mom's prescriptions from Costco earlier today and there was a sign indicating they're out of toilet paper, hand sanitizer, rice, and chicken. Surprisingly it wasn't super crowded. The parking lot wasn't full but there were super long lines for the registers. I picked up OJ and a few other things.


Try Houzz.com


----------



## Everything Zen

I think WV has cases but a lot of people live in rural areas and were already self-isolating or just haven’t reported.


----------



## whosthatgurl

Yeah, I'm about to just go to the house for the rest of the week. I don't know how my boss thinks we can function as an office given that we have all type of people walk in and out of here.


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> I think WV has cases but a lot of people live in rural areas and were already self-isolating or just haven’t reported.


Yep. And people who can afford international travel avoid going there.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Kanky said:


> Amazon is thinking about only shipping household essentials and high demand products. Does this mean that I won’t be getting those books that I ordered?



Amazon is limited merchants shipping to their warehouses to make room for more essential items. They are still shipping as usual. They are trying to hire 100k people to meet shipping demands.

The headline of the article going around is a little misleading. You have to read through it to understand what's happening.


----------



## Ganjababy

According to worldometer - On Friday the worldwide coronavirus cases was reported at 142k with 5374 deaths

Today it is 197k with 7950 deaths.

Active cases: 100k mild cases with 7020 critical
Closed cases: 81.6k  (recovered) and 7950 deaths.

I expect it to continue rising as they increase testing. I notice Italy’s numbers are still bad. So is Spain and Iran. I have family in Spain. They are staying home.

One family member in Jamaica was sent home to quarantine as she has flu like symptoms but they told her she has not need in contact with anyone travelling from abroad so they will not test her but she should stay home. Luckily she lives alone and can work from home.


----------



## Ganjababy

That’s very kind of you. Thanks. I live in Canada. 





meka72 said:


> I have the impression that you live and work internationally (could be mixing you up with Shiks). Are you in the US currently? We can exchange phone numbers (google voice numbers if that would make you feel more comfortable) and connect. Be warned though: I talk crazy half the time


----------



## Ganjababy

Dire new report forces U.S. and U.K. to change course on coronavirus strategy

A startling new report from Imperial College London warns that 2.2 million Americans and 510,000 Britons could die from coronavirus if extreme action isn't taken to change the course of the outbreak.

Why it matters: The report's dire warnings prompted a quick course correction from both the American and British governments on their strategies, but its strict recommendations and long timeline — 18 months — to stem the tide could have far-reaching implications for both populations and economies.

What they found: The report states the effectiveness of "mitigation," which includes isolating only the sick and those linked to them while advocating social distancing for at-risk groups, is limited. It instead recommends "suppression," a much more wide-ranging tactic to curb coronavirus' spread.

The researchers say that suppression "will minimally require a combination of social distancing of the entire population, home isolation of cases and household quarantine of their family members." It also recommends school closures.

The report notes that this strategy could have to be in place until a vaccine is developed, which could take 18 months — saying it is "the only viable strategy at the current time."

Worth noting: While China and South Korea have managed to suppress the outbreak using similarly draconian strategies, the report admits that it's not yet clear if suppression's successes can last in the long-term.

The state of play: The findings caused a messaging shift on both sides of the Atlantic.

While President Trump had previously brushed off coronavirus concerns and compared it to a winter flu, the White House advised people on Monday to avoid gatherings of 10 or more, stop non-essential travel and avoid bars and restaurants.

The U.K. previously allowed its citizens to go about the world more or less as normal, but Prime Minister Boris Johnson walked some of that back this week — admitting that the country was only days behind Italy's outbreak and instituting more strict recommendations for at-risk populations. But it still eschewed lockdowns and closures like those being implemented around the world.

The big picture: The New York Times reported that the Imperial College researchers "had shared their projections with the White House task force about a week ago and that an early copy of the report was sent over the weekend."

The BBC called the report the "crucial piece of evidence" that spurred Downing Street to act, saying the researchers "first realized the scale of the problem in China" and noting their "advice is heavily influential in government."

The bottom line: The report admits that "no public health intervention with such disruptive effects on society has been previously attempted for such a long duration of time." 

"How populations and societies will respond remains unclear," it concludes.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> West Virginia still has yet to see a single case. I seriously believe their extremely high rate of crystal meth, opioid, and heroin use are actually protecting them.



Some on Twitter including a nurse in WV are saying people are showing symptoms but there is a lack of testing being done. Their Governor definitely isn’t phased one bit. Maybe Bob Evans is the cure.


----------



## Chicoro

I posted about *not *using NSAIDS such as *aspirin,* Ibuprofen, Motrin, Alleve and Naproxen/Naprosen to treat symptoms if you think you have fallen ill with the corona virus. I found this:



_"[...] *BTW cytokine storm is when the body OVERREACTS to a infection like a virus.* It was *NOT* the Spanish Flu that killed so *many HEALTHY Military Aged Men in 1918 it* was cytokine storm some researchers said i*t was actually encouraged by the “New Wonder Drug” of that era. Aspirin.  Seems it irritates the already sensitive gut and encourages over reaction of the immune system.*


Fermented foods like yogurt, unpasteurized sauerkraut, and kimchee are good for calming the GUT which is the vast bulk of our Immune System. And some studies show it useful for keeping cytokine storm at bay or reducing it’s effects."

https://modernsurvivalblog.com/pandemic/coronavirus-is-worse-than-youve-been-told/_


----------



## Black Ambrosia

washyohandslildirty said:


> Nigerian professor says he may have the cure for COVID-19.
> 
> We all know that Nigeria came through with their unique cure for Ebola.
> 
> YALL BETTA LISTEN TO THIS MAN.
> And Nigeria betta have security for him because Pharma companies in the West would do anything to stop anyone cutting into their profits .


Is there a transcript? It's hard for me to understand what he's saying with his accent.


----------



## Layluh

Looks like they're calling in the national guard which the chief mentioned this morning.

*Texas governor activates National Guard in response to COVID-19*
The announcement comes four days after Gov. Abbott issued a statewide disaster declaration due to the coronavirus.
*CORONAVIRUS*

3 hours ago


Authorrew Knight
Published:12:33 PM CDT March 17, 2020
Updated:12:33 PM CDT March 17, 2020
AUSTIN, Texas — Gov. Greg Abbott on Tuesday activated the Texas National Guard to be prepared to assist with response efforts for COVID-19. 

According to the governor's office, this preparative measure will ensure that the state's National Guard can aid in various ways across Texas as necessary. Healthcare employees and first responders who are members of the Texas National Guard are not included in this activation so that they can continue serving in their respective fields.


"By activating the Texas National Guard, we are ensuring Texas is prepared as we continue to mitigate the spread of COVID-19," said Gov. Abbott. "I am grateful to the men and women of the National Guard for their dedication to serving their fellow Texans, and want to assure the public that this is a precautionary measure to make sure the Texas National Guard has the capability to serve at a moment's notice where they are needed most."

At the time of the announcement, Gov. Abbott said no members of the Guard currently need to be deployed.

The governor said Texas is up to 64 confirmed cases of coronavirus across 19 counties. He also mentioned the state's first coronavirus-related death, involving a man in his 90s in Matagorda County.

As of Tuesday afternoon, 1,264 Texans have been tested. 

"That number will continue to increase dramatically," he added.

Gov. Abbott said he's confident Texas will be able to test 10,000 people per week by the end of this week.

The announcement comes four days after Gov. Abbott declared a state of disaster across Texas in regard to the coronavirus.


----------



## meka72

Ganjababy said:


> That’s very kind of you. Thanks. I live in Canada.


Well that’s close enough for me lol. Let me know if you want to connect.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

*How LeBron James’ I Promise School is helping students during coronavirus pandemic*
LeBron James had plenty on his mind this week.

The Lakers’ star did not just worry about the NBA suspending its season for at least 30 days after Utah Jazz center Rudy Gobert tested positive for the coronavirus. Or how a suspended or canceled season could affect James’ hope to deliver the Los Angeles Lakers their 17th NBA championship and their first in 10 years.

James also wondered how this would affect his I Promise School, a program that opened in 2018 as a partnership with his foundation and the Akron Public Schools to help at-risk youth with education and financial resources.

Gov. Mike DeWine (R-Ohio) announced Thursday that the state’s public and private schools would close for at least the next three weeks. So James spoke with Michele Campbell, the Executive Director of the LeBron James Family Foundation, about keeping the program’s Family Resource Center open so it could still assist students and families.

“‘We need to make that happen,’” Campbell told USA TODAY Sports about James’ recent conversation with her. “‘We need to do whatever we can to make that happen and make these services to stay open.’”

So *although the I Promise School held its last day of classes Friday until further notice, the program has kept its Family Resource Center open.*

*It has partnered with Smuckers and Akron Food Bank to prep and give care packages filled with food, toothpaste and toilet paper to its 1,443 enrolled students and their families. The center has remained open for any families that need shelter, clothing, medical care and mental health assistance. And the center has kept its hotline open.*

“Having the Family Resource Center open is just huge. I was very happy that our school system allowed us to do that,” Campbell said. “They understand the importance of that for our families. We built up this trust in having that available through the time. People are closing all over, and we’re doing the opposite.”

That has happened partly because of James, who spoke to Campbell on Friday night to inquire about the students’ well being on their last day of school. Campbell reported that the students “are scared and very sad not to be at school.” When students gathered Friday morning for breakfast and classes, however, Campbell said school officials offered some encouragement. As Campbell recalled telling them, “ 'even though you’re not in school, we’re still here for you.' ”

*The LeBron James’ Family Foundation has given Akron Public Schools just over $1 million a year to help pay for teachers’ salaries, expanded staff so that each teacher has no more than 20 students, after-school programs, tutors and various resources that include food, medical care, shelter, legal aid and career development.*

The I Promise program serves 343 students in third through fifth grade at the I Promise School and about 1,100 students in sixth through 11th grade through the Akron I Promise Network. Each program has added a grade each year so that I Promise School will have an eighth-grade class by the 2021-22 school year and the Akron I Promise Network will have 12th grade by the 2020-21 school year. The school has enrolled 120 new third-graders through a lottery based on low reading scores.

Overall, the program has two full-time staff members, 20 part-time workers and hundreds of volunteers. But Campbell admitted the program’s operating budget and staffing did not take into account a coronavirus outbreak that would lead to Ohio’s public and private schools shutting down.

“My hope is life turns back to normal. But we are prepared to serve and help them through that,” Campbell said. “Depending on what happens, we’ll face it head on.”

*When James formed his foundation in 2004 and conceptualized the I Promise program in 2011, he knew how accessibility to food affected a person’s well being. James grew up in Akron in a single-parent home and moved multiple times throughout his childhood. Campbell recalled that James’ mother, Gloria, once remarked to her that “she always worried about being able to have enough food for (her) growing son.”*

*So when James launched I Promise School in 2018, he wanted the program to offer more than educational resources. He wanted a family resource center. The I Promise Pantry offers unlimited food, snacks and fresh produce for students and their families. They also have access to mittens, scarves, coats, socks, underwear, pants and toiletries. In 2019, the I Promise Village opened and offers transitional housing for students and families going through traumatic experiences, including evictions and domestic violence.*

Still, Campbell said she, James and other I Promise School officials did not think they had all the answers.  

“Did we have every box checked and know what we were doing? If we had to do that, we would’ve never opened the school,” Campbell said. “You have to do it, figure it out as you go and have the right people around you.”

While James plays wait-and-see with the NBA shut down, Campbell said that “he’s very involved with what’s going on and obviously has a voice in that.”

“He’s not doing this work just because of what is happening,” Campbell said. “He’s doing this work when he made this commitment to the I Promise program. This is a commitment for a lifetime.”


----------



## sheanu

This is huge!


----------



## Layluh

*Yes, there really was a ‘Typhoid Mary,’ an asymptomatic carrier who infected her patrons*





Mary Mallon, left, in Riverside Hospital, before she was transferred to an isolated bungalow on North Brother Island. (National Library of Medicine)
By
Gillian Brockell
March 17, 2020 at 9:39 a.m. CDT
Mary Mallon was a great cook. So great that she’d made a comfortable life for herself in the kitchens of the rich after arriving in New York City as a penniless teenager from Ireland.

She was especially known for her peach ice cream.

Later, she became known as “Typhoid Mary,” a moniker recalled over the weekend as young people flooded bars to celebrate St. Patrick’s Day, and a Nevada school board candidate wondered why she shouldn’t eat at her favorite Red Robin restaurant amid the novel coronavirus pandemic.




Katie [email protected]

How can you spread a virus, if you're healthy and aren't carrying it?#COVIDー19


4,182
7:58 PM - Mar 14, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

20.3K people are talking about this



In 1906, it wasn’t a chain restaurant that caught the attention of George Soper but Mary’s peach ice cream recipe. A doctor and “sanitary engineer,” he had been hired by a wealthy family to investigate a typhoid outbreak in the summer home they rented out in Oyster Bay. They were afraid that unless they found the source of outbreak, no one would ever rent it again.


AD
Soper was a diligent investigator. He suspected the outbreak had been caused not by a contaminated water supply, as was often the case with typhoid, but by contaminated food. Most of what the renter’s staff prepared that summer would have been safe to eat, because most of it was cooked at high temperatures.

But not peach ice cream.

Soper tracked Mallon’s job history back years, doing what epidemiologists today would call “contact tracing.” He found eight former employers; seven had experienced typhoid outbreaks while Mallon was in their service. One of them had even given her a bonus when she stayed late to nurse the sick, according to Judith Walzer Leavitt in “Typhoid Mary: Captive to the Public’s Health.”

AD

ADVERTISING
Soper later said he was aware of research in Europe indicating that typhoid could have “asymptomatic carriers” — people walking around shedding germs who never appeared to get sick. He suspected Mallon might be one of them. All in all, Soper claimed she had caused two dozen illnesses and one death.


In 1918, the Spanish flu infected the White House. Even President Wilson got sick.

In March 1907, Soper found the Park Avenue house where Mallon was then employed and demanded that she give him samples of her feces, urine and blood. She threw him out of the house. Next, he went to health department officials with his theory. Eventually, she was dragged kicking and cursing from the home by police and forced to give specimens at a hospital.

She was full of the typhoid bacteria.

AD
Soper soon announced his findings at a physicians conference, and she became world famous. The media dubbed her “Typhoid Mary,” depicting her as a heartless serial poisoner flipping flapjacks full of germs. No matter that about a thousand New Yorkers got typhoid every year. Most of those were poor people with bad water supplies. The few dozen people that Mallon “attacked” were rich.

Mallon refused to believe what the doctors told her and declined their offers to remove her gallbladder (thought at the time to be the source of her typhoid shedding). So she was declared a menace to society and sent to live in isolation on North Brother Island, between the South Bronx and Rikers Island in the East River.


She was there for three years before her lawyers successfully petitioned for her release, under the condition that she give up cooking as a profession.

AD
And for a while she did. She got a job in a laundry, where the soap kept everyone safe and the pay, well, it stank.

In 1915, Mallon was caught cooking under a different name at a maternity hospital. This time, she was blamed for another two dozen cases of typhoid with two deaths.

“ ’TYPHOID MARY’ HAS REAPPEARED: Human Culture Tube, Herself Immune, Spreads the Disease Wherever She Goes,” a New York Times headline announced.

She was taken into custody and returned to her isolation bungalow on North Brother Island, where she remained for the rest of her life. She died in 1938 at 69.

It is unclear how many people with covid-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, caught it from asymptomatic carriers, according to The Washington Post’s William Wan, which is part of the reason health officials have suggested that even low-risk, asymptomatic people practice “social distancing” in the coming weeks and months.


AD
Given the highly infectious nature of the coronavirus and how exponential growth works, it is possible an asymptomatic carrier could infect more people than “Typhoid Mary” ever did


----------



## Chicoro

Practical, Useful Information.

Everyone,
Please search online for your state's *Pandemic Response Plan.*
Read it.
Study it.
Use it.

Here is the one for California, where my dearest loved ones reside:

https://www.caloes.ca.gov/PlanningPreparednessSite/Documents/StatewideConOpsforPandemicInfuenza 2009.pdf


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Coronavirus confirmed in all 50 states and D.C., after West Virginia confirms first case*
Confirmed cases of the novel coronavirus, which has rapidly spread across United States in a matter of weeks, have now been reported in all 50 states and the District of Columbia.

West Virginia became the last state to confirm its first case on Tuesday as local municipalities, state governments and the White House’s worked to broaden testing access and implement mitigation protocols with the hope of slowing down the infection’s spread.

“Our health officials came to me and said we do have our first positive in the Eastern panhandle," West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice said in a news conference. “We knew it was coming, we’ve prepared for this and we shouldn’t panic.”

Alabama, Idaho and Montana were among the final states to report covid-19 cases.

The novel coronavirus has infected more than 5,500 people and killed more than 100 in the United States since January, when the first confirmed case was reported in a Washington man who had traveled to Wuhan, China, to visit family.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

NYC Mayor says a decision will be made within 24-48 hours of whether NYC will be made to “shelter-in-place”.

Not sure if it was already posted.
If so, DC will be right behind New York in announcing the same.


----------



## Alta Angel

I have always wanted to flip my classroom.  This has given me the opportunity to do so!



shasha8685 said:


> Myself and a good number of my FB friends are educators. It does my heart good to see so many of us offer to help with this digital education piece in any way that we can.
> 
> I gotta focus on the positive because folks are ticking me off not taking this quarantine seriously....


----------



## Everything Zen

Thank you for the article about Typhoid Mary- I w0rk with cancer patients and know at least one coworker who is almost 99% confirmed to have caught COVID-19. He went skiing in Germany and all 7 of his friends were tested and confirmed to have it and he flew back  and had a couple of days were he was "under the weather" but otherwise fine. The other coworker is a friend  who had the shivering sweats, a fever, headache, muscle pain, a cough that became dry, etc. but he's ok now but went to a site for a site visit ANYWAY even though I told him not to AND also flew back home to Chicago and visited his parents to pick up his dog. These kids are


----------



## Chicoro

It seems to me that "Shelter in place"  is another way of saying lock down or quarantine.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Chicoro said:


> It seems to me that "Shelter in place"  is another way of saying lock down or quarantine.



Same here. Seems like a nicer way of say those things.


----------



## cocosweet

Chicoro said:


> It seems to me that "Shelter in place"  is another way of saying lock down or quarantine.


That's exactly what it is.


----------



## Ganjababy

It’s funny as I am reading this, I am listening to bbc and they said to avoid NSAIDs. Use paracetamol (Tylenol)  instead.



Chicoro said:


> I posted about not using NSAIDS such as *aspirin,* Ibuprofen, Motrin, Alleve and Naproxen/Naprosen to treat symptoms if you think you have fallen ill with the corona virus. I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> _"[...] *BTW cytokine storm is when the body OVERREACTS to a infection like a virus.* It was *NOT* the Spanish Flu that killed so *many HEALTHY Military Aged Men in 1918 it* was cytokine storm some researchers said i*t was actually encouraged by the “New Wonder Drug” of that era. Aspirin.  Seems it irritates the already sensitive gut and encourages over reaction of the immune system.*
> 
> 
> Fermented foods like yogurt, unpasteurized sauerkraut, and kimchee are good for calming the GUT which is the vast bulk of our Immune System. And some studies show it useful for keeping cytokine storm at bay or reducing it’s effects."
> 
> https://modernsurvivalblog.com/pandemic/coronavirus-is-worse-than-youve-been-told/_


----------



## brg240

Take care of your mental health in addition to your physical. I had a panic attack at work yesterday.  (My friend's husband may have been exposed and I was afraid I got exposed through her. )

Anyway all the departments at work will maintain a skeleton crew. Except mine, we have a full department


----------



## Black Ambrosia

washyohandslildirty said:


> NYC Mayor says a decision will be made within 24-48 hours of whether NYC will be made to “shelter-in-place”.
> 
> Not sure if it was already posted.
> If so, DC will be right behind New York in announcing the same.


Even though I believe this is absolutely necessary it still makes me uneasy. This needs to happen nationwide.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Right! Since it's spring break, 2 of my son's friends asked if they could have sleepovers. No and no!



moneychaser said:


> I give it two weeks and we are going to be like italy.  I had neighbor kids ringing my doorbell for my kids to play.  I was like omg people aren’t taking this serious at all


----------



## Chromia

moneychaser said:


> I give it two weeks and we are going to be like italy.  I had neighbor kids ringing my doorbell for my kids to play.  I was like omg people aren’t taking this serious at all


2 People were going door to door in my neighborhood yesterday, canvassing for signatures to put 2 people on the ballot for a local election! 

I saw 2 people get out of a car as I was taking groceries inside.  Next thing I know, I go back out to get more bags out of my car and one of them was standing at my door, much less than 6 feet from me,  with a pen and a clipboard! 

I hate it when I'm caught off guard by people I wouldn't answer the door for as I'm loading or unloading my car!


----------



## meka72




----------



## Transformer

My spouse just banned the grandkids from coming over.  He’s saying they are little carriers since the are still attending their preschool and we’re old.  I’m not having it. In have no intention of depriving myself of their company for  weeks.  I going to their house tomorrow and going to snuggle/huggle with them.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

My phone sex voice saved the day again!  I finessed two vendors into selling me a box of 90 rolls of their finest toilet paper stash each and guess who has a 12 pack case of 18 oz hand sanitizer coming tomorrow?



  THIS CHICK RIGHCHEA !!!!

I woke up in a cold sweat the other night tryna figure out what I was going to do with an office full of people and no way to get toilet paper.    The hand sanitizer was a bonus because I'm like wash ya dango hands!


----------



## yaya24

Thoughts ?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I just want to be paid to stay home for two weeks not including the weekends. ... okay...3 weeks.


I wanna not leave my house unless it’s to pick up food once.  I’m tired of almost cussing folks out for entering my space

get THEE every lasting heck away from me.  You adjust yourself in front of me!!! I knowwwwwwww you don’t wash your hands. 


Sigh.


----------



## B_Phlyy

yaya24 said:


> Thoughts ?




I believe them and that's why the world is screwed now. They know who  patient zero is and they are hiding something that would blow the lid off how to track and treat COVID-19. I'm not really into conspiracy theory, but I truly believe that when all is said and done, there was a simple solution to this and the Chinese already know they looked past it on how to keep the viral spread contained.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I worked from home today for the first time successfully. This afternoon, we had a conference call with them talking bout Skelton crews 
I’m not going to work tomorrow either, but I’m thinking about making a call to Human Resources. Is that unrealistic?


----------



## yaya24

This girl in one of my Facebook groups lives in China.

Shes documenting the situation in China.

https://instagram.com/thisisjinghere?igshid=1m7ibd8gnw3ec


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Anyone know how this is impacting regular doctors and nurses outside of the ER? A friend is a psychiatrist. She's married to an Ob/Gyn. My dermatologist is a doctor. Do they continue with their regular jobs or are they somehow called to action? They're all doctors but none of them specialize in the systems impacted. 

Sorry if this is a dumb question. Just wondering what the front lines look like when this didn't even exist a few months ago. There aren't any real experts.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@yaya24

This article mentions that American journalists are losing their press credentials in China as a result of tension between our countries related to the virus. It doesn't specifically say anything about their reporting but all the major outlets carried stories on the whistleblower doctor who passed last month. I bet they got rid of them because they indirectly supported the free speech the people desperately want. 

*Tensions between China and Trump administration over coronavirus escalate with expulsion of U.S. reporters*





President Trump speaks with his coronavirus task force during a White House briefing Tuesday. 
China’s expulsion of American reporters from three major news organizations on Tuesday marked a major escalation of a proxy war between the world’s two largest economies over the origin and global spread of the novel coronavirusthat President Trump has called the “Chinese virus.”

Chinese authorities announced Tuesday that U.S. journalists from The Washington Post, the New York Times and the Wall Street Journal must hand over press credentials, effectively meaning they must leave the country. The move is in retaliation for recent restrictions on U.S.-based Chinese state media put in place by the Trump administration, but the newly hostile public posturing also comes as the health, economic and social costs of the virus are skyrocketing in the United States and have already taken a toll on China.

At a time when public health experts say the world needs clear communication and cooperation to contain the pandemic, two of the globe’s leading powers are butting heads as part of a nationalistic tit-for-tat over the coronavirus — accusing each other of mishandling the outbreak and misrepresenting one another’s roles in its rise.

“It seems to be we’re still in a free fall, looking for the bottom,” said Bonnie Glaser, a China expert at the Center for Strategic and International Studies. “It’s really amazing that in the face of a global pandemic, the United States and China are playing the blame game, pointing fingers at one another rather than looking for some ways to cooperate.”

China has accused the United States, and Trump in particular, of racism for trying to label the virus Chinese or Wuhan, the city where it first appeared. The Trump administration has accused China of disinformation and slander.

Trump and political allies in and out of the administration frequently describe the crisis as Chinese-made, something public health professionals say is meaningless outside the lessons that can be learned from China’s experience in responding to the outbreak.

It is part of an effort to shift blame and characterize the outbreak as a foreign invader that has persisted even as Trump has shifted from dismissing the virus as a passing inconvenience to treating it as a threat to the nation.

“The world is at war with a hidden enemy,” he tweeted Tuesday. “WE WILL WIN!”

Trump and his allies have said that using the term “Chinese virus” is not aimed at exploiting xenophobic fears among some Americans. They say it counteracts self-serving propaganda from Beijing.

“China was putting out information which was false that our military gave this to them. That was false. And rather than having an argument, I said I had to call it where it came from. It did come from China,” Trump said Tuesday during a news conference at the White House. “So I think it’s a very accurate term.”

A Chinese state television outlet had admonished Trump in English on Monday night.

“Shall we call H1N1 ‘American flu’? No, we’d rather focus on saving lives,” @CGTNOfficial tweeted, adding the hashtags “#ChineseVirus? and #FightTheCOVID19.”

The Trump administration accuses China of covering up the extent of the initial outbreak in Wuhan and making it worse for the rest of the world. The administration has angrily denounced official statements in China suggesting that the virus originated in the United States or was spread to China by the U.S. military.

A spokesman for the Chinese foreign ministry, in a series of tweets last week, amplified a conspiracy theory that the virus did not originate in a Wuhan market, as experts believe, but rather was weaponized deliberately by U.S. troops taking part in an athletic competition in that city last year.

A separate conspiracy theory circulating in the United States holds that the virus is a Chinese plot against the United States, and some Trump supporters have accused Democrats and the news media of engineering a fake crisis to make Trump look bad.

The State Department summoned China’s ambassador in Washington on Friday for a heated confrontation, and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo complained again Monday in a phone call with his Chinese counterpart.

Asked whether there is a “stigma” attached to labeling a global pandemic after a country or ethnicity, as Trump had done twice in a span of several hours Monday night and Tuesday morning, the president doubled down.

“No, I don’t think so. No, I think saying that our military gave it to them creates a stigma,” he told reporters.

He spoke before news of the journalists’ expulsion in China, but Pompeo addressed the development a short while later.

“They suggested somehow that the actions that we had taken here in America prompted this. This isn’t apples to apples,” Pompeo told reporters at the State Department. “I regret China’s decision today to further foreclose the world’s ability to conduct free press operations, which frankly would be really good for the Chinese people.”

Pompeo also used his variant of “Chinese virus” as he accused the Chinese government of attempting to “shift responsibility.”

“There will come a day when we will evaluate how the entire world responded. We know this much. We know that the first government to be aware of the Wuhan virus was the Chinese government,” Pompeo said.

White House national security adviser Robert C. O’Brien said last week that China cost the world time to deal with the virus, setting back the global response time by weeks or months.

China’s foreign ministry said the three U.S. outlets, as well as Voice of America and Time magazine, will be designated as “foreign missions” and must report information about their staff, finances, operations and real estate in China.

The statement did not mention pulling credentials for Time and VOA, but it was unclear whether China would take further action.

The escalating blame game comes as Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping have faced widespread criticism for their handling of the pandemic. China’s Communist Party failed to disclose early reports about the virus, intimidating local doctors who tried to sound alarms, and party leaders have blamed the Trump administration for spreading unnecessary panic in its decision to shut down flights from China in January.

Trump played down the scale of the virus in the United States for weeks and offered contradictory and at times inaccurate information to the public, before only recently shifting to a more robust government effort to scale up testing.

The finger-pointing occurs as China and the United States are supposed to be moving toward an omnibus trade deal that tests Trump’s strategy of applying tariffs and then negotiating to remove them.

Trump insisted Tuesday that an initial U.S.-China trade agreement is intact and China will buy U.S. farm products as promised.

“We have a good relationship with China. I have not received anything to that. No, we have a signed agreement. They’re going to be buying, and they have been buying a lot of product,” Trump said.

As Trump and Xi play to their domestic audiences, analysts see competing incentives that are likely to exacerbate bilateral tensions, which have been on the rise for years, despite the announcement of a “phase one” trade deal in early January.

Glaser said Beijing is not only attempting to shift the blame for a domestic audience, but also eager to exploit the global uncertainty and bolster its argument that “China is a model for developing countries to copy and China should be a leader of global governance reform and portraying the United States as having failed in its governance model.”

Trump had touted the trade deal as a sign that his personal relationship with Xi was paying off in tangible economic wins for the United States, an argument that was shaping up as a core of his 2020 reelection message. Before the coronavirus began to make headlines in late January, the president had touted a possible upcoming summit with Xi to begin talks on a “phase two” deal.

On Jan. 15, Trump played host to a handful of senior Chinese officials in the East Room at the White House to announce the trade breakthrough in celebratory remarks with U.S. business officials. Yet Gordon Chang, a China hawk who appears frequently on Fox Business Network, pointed out that by then, Xi already knew about the spread of the coronavirus in Wuhan.

“These guys send their delegation into the East Room interacting with a good portion of the American leadership, and they were not even telling us they were potential disease carriers,” said Chang, who also questioned whether Beijing is prepared to abide by the terms of the trade package that was announced that day.

In the news conference Tuesday, Trump said he expects Beijing to follow through on its to pledge to purchases $250 billion in U.S.-made goods despite the negative impact that the coronavirus has had on China’s economy. He added that Beijing has “every incentive” to ensure that supply chains on pharmaceuticals to the United States remain intact.

Hudson Institute analyst Michael Pillsbury, who informally advises Trump on China and trade, said he does not view Trump’s stepped up rhetoric about the “Chinese virus” as signaling that the president is ready to dramatically escalate tensions with Beijing.

“I think it all depends on the implementation of the phase one agreement,” Pillsbury said. “It has a lot of deadlines in it.”

Others are advising Trump to dial down.

“The #ChineseVirus? Resist the temptation to demonize or scapegoat people or groups, especially in times of stress or shortage,” Jesuit priest and author James Martin tweeted. “The #COVID virus is no one’s ‘fault.’ And as Jesus reminds us with his life, there is no one who is ‘other.’ There is no us and them. There is only us.”

The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization kept it short.

“Kind quick reminder: viruses have no nationality.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I just got emails from Ulta and Ann Taylor about their stores closing. Ann Taylor is closing tomorrow through the 28th. Ulta is closing Thursday through the end of the month.


----------



## rayne

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anyone know how this is impacting regular doctors and nurses outside of the ER? A friend is a psychiatrist. She's married to an Ob/Gyn. My dermatologist is a doctor. Do they continue with their regular jobs or are they somehow called to action? They're all doctors but none of them specialize in the systems impacted.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question. Just wondering what the front lines look like when this didn't even exist a few months ago. There aren't any real experts.



Not a dumb question, I was wondering the same thing. I had to get bloodwork done for my upcoming endocrinologist appointment on Monday and this Saturday I have an appointment with my regular doctor. I was expecting both of them to get cancelled or rescheduled but as of right now they haven't. So it seems that it'll be business as usual...at least for now. But I plan on asking both dr's about their role, if any, in this.


----------



## cocosweet

*As the coronavirus pandemic grows, gun sales are surging in many states*



Kurtis Lee, Anita Chabria
,
LA Times•March 16, 2020






David Stone closes a sale with a customer at Dong's Guns, Ammo and Reloading in Tulsa, Okla. (Ian Maule / For The Times)

David Stone snagged a cardboard box of .223-caliber ammunition from the shelf and slid it across the glass countertop, offering his go-to sales pitch: "Welcome to the biggest selection of ammunition in all of Oklahoma."

“I’m not sure I can keep on saying that,” Stone said, explaining that the supply of goods at Dong’s Guns, Ammo and Reloading has been seriously depleted over the last few days.





Boxes of ammo sit on shelves at Dong's Guns, Ammo and Reloading in Tulsa, Okla. (Ian Maule / For The Times)

“When I say sales have been booming,” he said, “it’s an understatement.”

Gun sales are surging in many U.S. states, especially in those hit hardest by the coronavirus — California, New York and Washington. But there's also been an uptick in less-affected areas, with some first-time gun buyers fearing an unraveling of the social order and some gun owners worried that the government might use its emergency powers to restrict gun purchases.

Stone's packed store shares a small strip of road with a church, a cemetery and another gun shop, and in recent days he has sold several firearms to truckers traveling along Interstate 44 here in Oklahoma. One trucker, who was headed to Arizona, bought $2,500 worth of firearms and ammunition, and another trucker, who was headed to Illinois, dropped $200 on ammunition alone.

“You got to be protected for all sorts of stuff,” Stone said. “Seems like the world has gone mad.”





A line at the Martin B. Retting gun store in Culver City on Sunday extends out the door and around the corner. (Francine Orr / Los Angeles Times)

In California, would-be customers formed a long line outside the Martin B. Retting gun shop in Culver City over the weekend.

“Politicians and anti-gun people have been telling us for the longest time that we don’t need guns,” said John Gore, 39, part of the crush of customers in recent days. “But right now, a lot of people are truly scared, and they can make that decision themselves.”

Ammo.com, an online retailer of ammunition, has also seen a recent increase in sales. According to the company, from Feb. 23 to March 4, transactions increased 68% compared with the 11 days before Feb. 23, a day when Italy reported a major outbreak of the coronavirus that causes COVID-19.

Some gun control groups have raised concerns about children out of school for the next several weeks, which could result in more children and teens being killed in homes with unsecured guns.

"The unintended consequence of these panic-induced purchases in response to the COVID-19 pandemic could be a tragic increase of preventable gun deaths for the loved ones these individuals are trying to protect," Kris Brown, president of the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence, said in a statement Monday.

The National Rifle Assn. and other 2nd Amendment advocates have been applauding the uptick in firearms sales. "You don't need it, till you need it," Donald Trump Jr. tweeted recently.




Donald Trump Jr.

✔@DonaldJTrumpJr

The irony of it all is that it’s my Democrat friends reaching out to me now asking me which guns they should buy just in case... in particular which ARs.

I guess they’re ok with the 2A now???

You don’t need it, till you need it. https://twitter.com/JackPosobiec/status/1238890240108044288 …

Jack Posobiec

✔@JackPosobiec

Illegal! https://twitter.com/DonaldJTrumpJr/status/1238835353806680065 …


32.3K
5:09 PM - Mar 14, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

32.1K people are talking about this



According to various reports, the surge in gun sales started several weeks ago in states such as Washington and California, and included large numbers of Asian Americans, some fearful of anti-Asian backlash over the coronavirus.

At Laguna Guns & Accessories in Elk Grove, south of Sacramento, the shop's owner said he has seen a recent run on his inventory, with many Asian customers stopping into the store, but others too. Over the last week in Elk Grove, an elderly woman died of COVID-19 in a senior care facility, and the area's school district — one of the largest in California — was one of the state's earliest to close.

"It’s panic,” said George, the shop owner, who would consent to the use of only his first name.

For weeks, customers have been crowding into Arcadia Firearm and Safety, a gun store in the heart of Southern California's Chinese American community. The store's owner, David Liu, said it was the busiest he'd ever seen, and not just because of his Asian American clientele.





A customer looks at parts for his turkey gun while shopping at Dong's Guns, Ammo and Reloading in Tulsa, Okla. (Ian Maule / For The Times)

"It's everybody," said Liu, adding that his major suppliers are out of stock, making it impossible to reorder. "It's not only California, it's the whole nation that's cleaned out. ... It's like toilet paper."

Three minutes before the store's closing Sunday, first-time gun purchaser Anna Carreras was one of the remaining customers, waiting to see what inventory was left.

"It's not like an active panic, more a preoccupation with making sure everyone is adequately prepared, myself and family and friends," she said. "Better to be prepared and not need it than need it and not have it."

In Tulsa on a recent afternoon, the click of magazines jamming inside handguns reverberated off the cinder-block walls of Dong’s Guns. Dozens of people — many of whom seemed utterly unfazed by warnings to stay home and practice social distancing — filtered in and out of the shop.

When approached by a reporter, one man refused to answer questions if he couldn’t first get a handshake. Nearby, another man walked the aisles in search of a scope for his bolt-action rifle.

Brandon Jay, 37, said his interest in the gun shop had nothing to do with the coronavirus. He was here to protect himself from a neighbor who has made threats.

“It’s the flu 2.0,” he said, shaking his head. “People all scared of this — it’s the flu. It’s some made-up stuff from the coasts.”

With seven confirmed cases of the coronavirus and no deaths, Oklahoma — unlike California or Washington — hasn't experienced the hour-by-hour updates of the pandemic's spread. Though Jay is skeptical of the risks, he said he was encouraged to see more people buying guns.

“If this hysteria is helping the cause, then that’s great,” he said. “Strap up.”

Less than a mile down a two-lane road from Dong’s, Bryan Pratt grabbed an AR-15 pistol from the back of his pickup truck in the parking lot of 2A Shooting Center. Pratt, who likes to shoot his firearm for sport most weekends, said the parking lot was unusually packed.

“There’s no sports games on,” he said, “so I guess people want to shoot.”





.45-caliber guns sit in a display case at Dong's Guns, Ammo and Reloading in Tulsa, Okla. (Ian Maule / For The Times)

Pratt said he wasn’t yet worried about the virus — maybe when there are more cases in the area, he said.

“I’m not there yet,” he said, gripping his gun case and jogging inside.

He had reserved a lane for an hour and didn’t want to waste time.

_Lee reported from Tulsa, Okla., and Chabria from Sacramento. Times staff writer Louis Sahagun in Los Angeles contributed to this report._


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anyone know how this is impacting regular doctors and nurses outside of the ER? A friend is a psychiatrist. She's married to an Ob/Gyn. My dermatologist is a doctor. Do they continue with their regular jobs or are they somehow called to action? They're all doctors but none of them specialize in the systems impacted.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question. Just wondering what the front lines look like when this didn't even exist a few months ago. There aren't any real experts.



Not exactly what you asked but my dentist office closed. My brother needs a wisdom tooth pulled and they tried to push it back but he's in pain so they are considering it emergency and are going to keep his original appointment date.

My mom foot surgery was canceled. My counselor moved to virtual appointments.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> I’m honestly thinking about taking my son and going to stay with my parents for the next week. I’ve been working at home for the last two days, but my husband hasn’t and says he won’t and ppl in his office insist on cruises STILL. one person just got back from England and another person is planning a cruise and really it doesn’t matter I guess Bc things are here now.
> 
> All I know is that I don’t want to pick up anything and transmit it to my folks. They watch my son, and honestly I just like to see them every day and if things come to a point where we have to stay home and I know they are the most vulnerable then that’s where I intend to be  so I need to keep myself and my son healthy. Obviously, that’s not the only incentive i have for keeping my son healthy.


I did this


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anyone know how this is impacting regular doctors and nurses outside of the ER? A friend is a psychiatrist. She's married to an Ob/Gyn. My dermatologist is a doctor. Do they continue with their regular jobs or are they somehow called to action? They're all doctors but none of them specialize in the systems impacted.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question. Just wondering what the front lines look like when this didn't even exist a few months ago. There aren't any real experts.


A lot of hospital treat nurses as " a nurse is a nurse" meaning they will float you out of your specialty to help in other departments.   They usually keep it in a grouping meaning if you are a pediatric nurse they wouldn't send you to cover adult oncology but would send you to say the nursery if needed.  Or if you do pediatric icu they may send you to the neonatal icu  or pediatric cardiac icu and vice versa.  
However when I was in management for something like this we closed the NICU completely meaning no float nurses could come in and  we would not float our nurses out.  And visitation was parents only.  Our babies are so vulnerable I could see this wiping out a whole unit of tiny babies.  
Hospitals have a disaster plan where if push came to shove nurses would go help out where needed.  Right now though they are offering insane amounts of money for registry and travel nurses to come and fill in where needed.  But the patient ratios are high and the hours long. Some boards of nursing are processing licenses in a day..I know Massachusetts is....whereas normally it would take 2 months to endorse their license so they can get more travel nurses in.  
The patients come through ER but if they are sick enough they go to the floor exposing more nurses, xray techs, kitchen staff. doctors, housekeeping, nurse assistants, lab personnel and on and on.
That's why I wish more people understood why trying to control and contain this is crucial beyond "well I'm healthy so im not worried if I get sick I'll be ok"  or "it's just the flu" and I dont get why everyone is freaking out..  Not everyone will be that lucky and our hospitals do not have the personnel to run all of them at capacity.  
As I said above nurses can float outside their specialty but with limitations.  A med/surg nurse doesn't know how to manage a ventilator and a icu nurse doesn't know how to take care of a laboring woman.  It could get real ugly out there fast.
Just look up hurricane Katrina and how it devastated this one hospital...cant remember the name but it was disastrous.


----------



## Chicoro

Tracker for Florida, by county

https://www.paypervids.com/coronavirus-covid-19-live-map-miami-dade-florida/


----------



## Chicoro

Creating Your Own Wipes from Paper Towels


----------



## OhTall1

A good 7 minute video on how pandemics work.  I want to share this with all of my FB friends who keep saying everyone is overreacting but they wouldn't get it anyway.


----------



## Ganjababy

This right here...Our training and experience is really specific to our areas. 





Jmartjrmd said:


> . * A med/surg nurse doesn't know how to manage a ventilator and a icu nurse doesn't know how to take care of a laboring woman.  It could get real ugly out there fast.
> Just look up hurricane Katrina and how it devastated this one hospital...cant remember the name but it was disastrous.*


----------



## Chicoro

OhTall1 said:


> A good 7 minute video on how pandemics work.  I want to share this with all of my FB friends who keep saying everyone is overreacting but they wouldn't get it anyway.




Another, EXCELLENT video! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Dellas

https://me.mashable.com/culture/947...arket-shows-the-ridiculousness-of-bulk-buying


Sad, if you can't buy in bulk stores are not selling to you. America is so cruel to the working class. I wanted to buy something that they told me to buy a case for 90 dollars.  This was a food item. No one wants a case of bacon. I just wanted one super pac. I thought Costco was crazy. 
I don't know if every store is doing this. Crazy! My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Ganjababy

I drove pass one of the local Chinese restaurants yesterday and it’s closed and up for sale. Its over 20 years old. It’s a family business that’s really Vietnamese. I feel so bad for them.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anyone know how this is impacting regular doctors and nurses outside of the ER? A friend is a psychiatrist. She's married to an Ob/Gyn. My dermatologist is a doctor. Do they continue with their regular jobs or are they somehow called to action? They're all doctors but none of them specialize in the systems impacted.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question. Just wondering what the front lines look like when this didn't even exist a few months ago. There aren't any real experts.




My clinic is family medicine and preventative care. We're still open but not really seeing 'sick' patients. If you're a stable diabetic or have hypertension, you can come in and get your labs and refills. Newly developed fever, cold or flu symptoms need to call and will likely have to go to urgent care. You can get STD testing done and we're doing some minor procedures.

They are sending our HR, PI, and coordination teams home today though.


----------



## discodumpling

I got mad love for my LHCF sisters. Y'all are keeping me sane as the world descends into madness.
For those of us who have ever wondered how home schooling as working parents would work...here we go!
Online schooling doesn't officially begin until next Monday for NYC kids. But the amount of prep and info is outrageous.  Good luck to us all. Tips and tricks are welcome!
Grocery shopping is more like hunting now. We make careful lists and stick to them cause we're not about that panic buying life. But its challenging getting our usual groceries like juice, eggs, meat, poultry. I'm learning to utilize alternative sources like our local little meat markets and any supermarket with the word Food or Farm in it! Lol!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

For those with kids  that need internet for school Charter communications os offering free internet for 60 days.  Worth checking out if needed.


----------



## vevster

For the ladies that can't work from home -- if you can diffuse an antiviral essential oil  in your workspace -- it is very comforting.. you feel your lungs are protected.


----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've been trying to decide on a desk to buy. I've needed one for awhile but now that I'm working from home it's more timely. These posts about Amazon concern me. *I think we may see shipping companies scaling back too.* If I order from Ikea I can pick it up but I'm so serious about avoiding crowds that I really don't want to even do that.



This is my major fear.  So many items need to be shipped here from overseas, including food.  I've stocked up on cleaning supplies and a few canned goods but now I feel that I may need to ramp up the pantry and hanker down.  More water comes tomorrow.


----------



## MzRhonda

vevster said:


> For the ladies that can't work from home -- if you can diffuse an antiviral essential oil  in your workspace -- it is very comforting.. you feel your lungs are protected.


True. I sell essential oils on the side and we have 1 called Protector you can also use it in a spray bottle


----------



## Chicoro

Live Map of the US: updated frequently

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/201...dc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

A coworker wasn't feeling well on Friday. He went to the ER.  Its been said its an upper respiratory infection.  All of a sudden he is on the vacation list until Monday.

 He told a fellow coworker that he went to the ER.   Management hasn't said anything.

NOW, its getting around hes on vacation all of a sudden.  Is he in self quarantine??/ Are they able to give us details??/ WTH is going on???

 About 85% of these clear folks think this is a big joke.  I may have to take a leave or something because I cant curse these people out all day  every day.

Trying not to stress out because thats the last thing I need.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Y'ALL'S President in his own words: 

January 22: “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. It’s going to be just fine.”

February 2: “We pretty much shut it down coming in from China.”

February 24: “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA… Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”

February 25: “CDC and my Administration are doing a GREAT job of handling Coronavirus.”

February 25: “I think that's a problem that’s going to go away… They have studied it. They know very much. In fact, we’re very close to a vaccine.”

February 26: “The 15 (cases in the US) within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero.”

February 26: “We're going very substantially down, not up.”

February 27: “One day it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”

February 28: "THIS IS THEIR (the Democratic Party's) NEW HOAX!!!

February 28: “We're ordering a lot of supplies. We're ordering a lot of, uh, elements that frankly we wouldn't be ordering unless it was something like this. But we're ordering a lot of different elements of medical.”

March 2: “You take a solid flu vaccine, you don't think that could have an impact, or much of an impact, on corona?”

March 2: “A lot of things are happening, a lot of very exciting things are happening and they’re happening very rapidly.”

March 4: “If we have thousands or hundreds of thousands of people that get better just by, you know, sitting around and even going to work — some of them go to work, but they get better.”

March 5: “I NEVER said people that are feeling sick should go to work.”

March 5: “The United States… has, as of now, only 129 cases… and 11 deaths. We are working very hard to keep these numbers as low as possible!”

March 6: “I think we’re doing a really good job in this country at keeping it down… a tremendous job at keeping it down.”

March 6: “Anybody right now, and yesterday, anybody that needs a test gets a test. They’re there. And the tests are beautiful…. the tests are all perfect like the letter was perfect. The transcription was perfect. Right? This was not as perfect as that but pretty good.”

March 6: “I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it… Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’ Maybe I have a natural ability. Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”

March 6: “I don't need to have the numbers double because of one ship that wasn't our fault.”

March 8: “We have a perfectly coordinated and fine tuned plan at the White House for our attack on CoronaVirus.”

March 9: “This blindsided the world.”

March 13: "I take no responsibility."

March 16: "This is an extremely serious crisis and we are close to a recession that can go until July and maybe August"

*copy/paste to share* and keep doing so right through Nov. 2020.


----------



## vevster

MzRhonda said:


> True. I sell essential oils on the side and we have 1 called Protector you can also use it in a spray bottle


Is it based on the thieves oil blend?


----------



## sheanu

CurlyNiquee said:


> Y'ALL'S President in his own words:
> 
> January 22: “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. It’s going to be just fine.”
> 
> February 2: “We pretty much shut it down coming in from China.”
> 
> February 24: “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA… Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”
> 
> February 25: “CDC and my Administration are doing a GREAT job of handling Coronavirus.”
> 
> February 25: “I think that's a problem that’s going to go away… They have studied it. They know very much. In fact, we’re very close to a vaccine.”
> 
> February 26: “The 15 (cases in the US) within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero.”
> 
> February 26: “We're going very substantially down, not up.”
> 
> February 27: “One day it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”
> 
> February 28: "THIS IS THEIR (the Democratic Party's) NEW HOAX!!!
> 
> February 28: “We're ordering a lot of supplies. We're ordering a lot of, uh, elements that frankly we wouldn't be ordering unless it was something like this. But we're ordering a lot of different elements of medical.”
> 
> March 2: “You take a solid flu vaccine, you don't think that could have an impact, or much of an impact, on corona?”
> 
> March 2: “A lot of things are happening, a lot of very exciting things are happening and they’re happening very rapidly.”
> 
> March 4: “If we have thousands or hundreds of thousands of people that get better just by, you know, sitting around and even going to work — some of them go to work, but they get better.”
> 
> March 5: “I NEVER said people that are feeling sick should go to work.”
> 
> March 5: “The United States… has, as of now, only 129 cases… and 11 deaths. We are working very hard to keep these numbers as low as possible!”
> 
> March 6: “I think we’re doing a really good job in this country at keeping it down… a tremendous job at keeping it down.”
> 
> March 6: “Anybody right now, and yesterday, anybody that needs a test gets a test. They’re there. And the tests are beautiful…. the tests are all perfect like the letter was perfect. The transcription was perfect. Right? This was not as perfect as that but pretty good.”
> 
> March 6: “I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it… Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’ Maybe I have a natural ability. Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”
> 
> March 6: “I don't need to have the numbers double because of one ship that wasn't our fault.”
> 
> March 8: “We have a perfectly coordinated and fine tuned plan at the White House for our attack on CoronaVirus.”
> 
> March 9: “This blindsided the world.”
> 
> March 13: "I take no responsibility."
> 
> March 16: "This is an extremely serious crisis and we are close to a recession that can go until July and maybe August"
> 
> *copy/paste to share* and keep doing so right through Nov. 2020.



Brilliant! We definitely need to keep this going.


----------



## Dposh167

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> A coworker wasn't feeling well on Friday. He went to the ER.  Its been said its an upper respiratory infection.  All of a sudden he is on the vacation list until Monday.
> 
> He told a fellow coworker that he went to the ER.   Management hasn't said anything.
> 
> NOW, its getting around hes on vacation all of a sudden.  Is he in self quarantine??/ Are they able to give us details??/ WTH is going on???
> 
> About 85% of these clear folks think this is a big joke.  I may have to take a leave or something because I cant curse these people out all day  every day.
> 
> Trying not to stress out because thats the last thing I need.



They should be giving you details. Especially if someone was exposed.
My company is in NY where the epic center "cluster" happened. One of our people were exposed to the 2nd case of coronavirus in the state. CDC made him quarantine for 2-3 weeks, BUT my company kept it on the hush. When it got out that he was exposed, there was a panic in the office. Those white folks bum rushed the CEO and upper management to demand answers. People were very upset because some of these people had close contact with him in the office. The CEO had no choice but to call an emergency meeting to discuss what happened and promised he would keep everyone informed from now on. Plus our marketing dept was threatening a PR nightmare for the company if they didn't lol. Your company should definitely be opening the lines of communication with their employees.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Dposh167 said:


> They should be giving you details. Especially if someone was exposed.
> My company is in NY where the epic center "cluster" happened. One of our people were exposed to the 2nd case of coronavirus in the state. CDC made him quarantine for 2-3 weeks, BUT my company kept it on the hush. When it got out that he was exposed, there was a panic in the office. Those white folks bum rushed the CEO and upper management to demand answers. People were very upset because some of these people had close contact with him in the office. The CEO had no choice but to call an emergency meeting to discuss what happened and promised he would keep everyone informed from now on. Plus our marketing dept was threatening a PR nightmare for the company if they didn't lol. Your company should definitely be opening the lines of communication with their employees.



I rallied the troops. I called everyone under the sun.  Looks like he had a family emergency.  HR couldnt go into detail but then again Im still watching them with a close eye.  He doesnt come back until next week   @Dposh167


----------



## SoniT

My area (DC, MD, VA) is now up to 186 cases. Yesterday it was 163. The numbers increase day after day.


----------



## meka72

SoniT said:


> My area (DC, MD, VA) is now up to 186 cases. Yesterday it was 163. The numbers increase day after day.


My daughter lives in the area and hadn’t been taking it seriously until the last week or so. Of course supplies were limited.


----------



## meka72

Why would someone do this?


----------



## Chromia

SoniT said:


> My area (DC, MD, VA) is now up to 186 cases. Yesterday it was 163. The numbers increase day after day.


I'm sure that includes people who were on United Airlines Flight 6028 from Austin to Washington, DC on March 4. I don't know if the DC area news has reported that since the person who tested positive doesn't live there.

Someone on that flight had a connecting flight, United Airlines Flight 4810 from Washington, DC to Buffalo, and tested positive after arriving in Buffalo.


----------



## cocosweet

I am on an elderberry waiting list at my herb shop 

Hopefully I can source some powder. I can fill my own capsules.
@discodumpling, That is exactly what grocery shopping has become; a hunting expedition! Two days ago, I waited in a line outside the store to get in when they reopened in the middle of the afternoon because they needed time to restock their shelves. Then they only let people in a small groups to keep from overcrowding.


----------



## meka72




----------



## SoniT

Chromia said:


> I'm sure that includes people who were on United Airlines Flight 6028 from Austin to Washington, DC on March 4. I don't know if the DC area news has reported that since the person who tested positive doesn't live there.
> 
> Someone on that flight had a connecting flight, United Airlines Flight 4810 from Washington, DC to Buffalo, and tested positive after arriving in Buffalo.


Yeah, I don't recall hearing that on the news but its very possible. In the beginning they were giving details about the people who tested positive but since the numbers are changing so rapidly, they aren't providing as many details.


----------



## UmSumayyah

meka72 said:


> My daughter lives in the area and hadn’t been taking it seriously until the last week or so. Of course supplies were limited.


Everyone blew it off until their area governor declared a state of emergency or until schools closed.


----------



## UmSumayyah

cocosweet said:


> I am on an elderberry waiting list at my herb shop
> 
> Hopefully I can source some powder. I can fill my own capsules.
> @discodumpling, That is exactly what grocery shopping has become; a hunting expedition! Two days ago, I waited in a line outside the store to get in when they reopened in the middle of the afternoon because they needed time to restock their shelves. Then they only let people in a small groups to keep from overcrowding.


I don't remember where I read this but there is a possible that elderberry, while great for the flu, is not good for this and may slow recovery.   I believe oregano is what is needed.

Please look into that yourself,  of course. 

Also I'm hearing that if you have a fever, use tylenol (acetaminophen) and not ibuprofen


----------



## sheanu

https://www.thedailybeast.com/coron...sia-crushing-hopes-that-disease-was-contained

Whelp...


----------



## sheanu

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump...pril-amid-coronavirus-crisis?via=twitter_page


----------



## Sosa

Here’s a tip:
I was in Publix yesterday and all the pasta, rice and beans were gone from the normal shelves. I went over to the International Foods aisles and rice and beans were there aplenty in the Hispanic section and there was a ton of pasta/noodles especially in the Asian section.
I laughed all the way to the cashier  .


Disclaimer: I live in a small town in North Central FLORIDA so I do have the ‘everyone around me is an idiot’ situational advantage but maybe this can help someone else.


----------



## gn1g

for moms with children:
https://fwmoms.com/2020/03/15/ultimate-guide-to-surviving-the-coronavirus-school-break/


----------



## gn1g

today I am washing all bedding, curtains, blinds and general cleaning with clorox.

just got a letter from my town mayor, 1 case has been confirmed of a 30 year old


----------



## sheanu

Sosa said:


> Here’s a tip:
> I was in Publix yesterday and all the pasta, rice and beans were gone from the normal shelves. I went over to the International Foods aisles and rice and beans were there aplenty in the Hispanic section and there was a ton of pasta/noodles especially in the Asian section.
> I laughed all the way to the cashier  .
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I live in a small town in North Central FLORIDA so I do have the ‘everyone around me is an idiot’ situational advantage but maybe this can help someone else.


Yeah that ain't gonna fly in South Florida lol. We frequent that section of the store a lot.


----------



## Chicoro

We all learn differently. Here's another video about flattening curve. Similar info has been posted here. I think it may still be helpful to someone.


----------



## Guapa1

This might be helpful for someone.


----------



## gn1g

most of the zoo's and city aquariums are streaming online.  Cincinnati is one.  The kids love it!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Nurses!!
Supposedly they have made our licenses good in all states so you can go to any state with needs.
I wish I could.


----------



## Guapa1

Finally closing schools here in The UK.
They've cancelled all exams for students this summer.


----------



## cocosweet

UmSumayyah said:


> I don't remember where I read this but there is a possible that elderberry, while great for the flu, is not good for this and may slow recovery.   I believe oregano is what is needed.
> 
> *Please look into that yourself,  of course*.
> 
> Also I'm hearing that if you have a fever, use tylenol (acetaminophen) and not ibuprofen


 I’ll do some more reading on it. 

I marked my ibuprofen bottles “Not for Fever”.


----------



## sheanu

I think someone posted similar news about the pollution over China.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

My boyfriend is sick. He tested negative for influenza and it will take five days to get the COVID-19 test back (he was tested late last night).

Like several women on this board, he and I were both _really _sick the beginning of the year. He called out of work for the first time in six years! We'd gotten flu shots, but I just assumed we got a strain that wasn't "covered". I was out of work for about a week and a half. 

Now my thought process is all over. I don't know if I should be hoping that what we had the beginning of the year was the flu or not--am I protected? Am I already infected? Lord. 

He's staying by himself for the foreseeable future. I get sick very easily and I can't take the chance (if I'm even safe, that is). 

Stay healthy.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## MzRhonda

vevster said:


> Is it based on the thieves oil blend?


Not familiar but here is info on Protector


----------



## Chromia

Juneteenth in my city is canceled because of the virus.


----------



## Chicoro

cocosweet said:


> I’ll do some more reading on it.
> 
> I marked my ibuprofen bottles “Not for Fever”.



Good girl! Those few pen strokes may save a life.


----------



## Chicoro

*Don't forget to buy replacement light bulbs and batteries!
*
​Light bulbs! My light bulb went out. Luckily, I bought one months ago as a replacement.

Please consider getting light bulbs for your main rooms, the refrigerator, your microwave and the bathroom.

It's my last one for my my main room. I hope it lasts me another 30 days! Thank goodness I have lots for the bathroom and a backup for my lamp.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

gn1g said:


> most of the zoo's and city aquariums are streaming online.  Cincinnati is one.  The kids love it!



That's cute.


----------



## sheanu

I really wish these children would go home and leave us out of their selfish behavior SMH


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sheanu said:


> I really wish these children would go home and leave us out of their selfish behavior SMH


And that's why the Colleges and Universities, and K-12 school districts aren't letting them come back to school. I totally understand. I figured immediately that it was an attempt to quarantine them before they return from vacations. They knew they would continue partying--especially when the Government hasn't mandated all beaches, clubs, etc closed around the country. They gonna let these businesses earn that last little bit of money before they are forced to go Italy and Wuhan, China style for real.
Gov DeSantis of Fl closed all the schools but didn't refuse to close beaches. So the beaches are PACKED with thousands of folks all week. One lady in my local moms FB group said she wanted to "fly her family and kids somewhere sunny--and where should they go for Spring Break?" You know they dragged her for filth.


----------



## Reinventing21

It is up to these leaders to shut that mess down..but they do not want to because of the money flow the city gets during spring break.


----------



## discodumpling

I am old enough to remember a time when my little island didn't have tourism dollars. The current PM refuses to close the borders and is still accepting cruise ships daily. My cousin in Antigua says she is petrified every time a Euro comes up and randomly asks for directions in town. Especially when shes with her mom who has endless health complications. I worry about my 108 sq mi. of paradise. 
The economic ramifications of stopping tourism are unimaginable for many.


----------



## Ganjababy

They are letting the medical students who are in their last year of medical school graduate early so that they can start working in the hospitals ASAP. Uk


----------



## CurlyNiquee

This was excellent dialogue about the current pandemic, they asked all the right questions. The interview with the 20something year old infected with Covid-19 will hopefully help common sense return to some of the younger people.


----------



## sheanu

This thread is interesting.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*People with blood type A might be more susceptible to coronavirus, study finds*
*By Vincent Barone*
By Vincent Barone

March 17, 2020 | 6:17pm








Getty Images

People with blood type A might be more vulnerable to the coronavirus, while those with type O blood could be more resistant, according to a new preliminary study from China.

Researchers studying COVID-19 in its outbreak epicenter, Wuhan, and the city of Shenzhen found the proportion of type A patients both infected and killed by the disease to be “significantly” higher than those with the same blood type in the general public.

Type O patients, meanwhile, made up a smaller proportion of both those infected and killed by the virus.

“People of blood group A might need particularly strengthened personal protection to reduce the chance of infection,” wrote the researchers at the Centre for Evidence-Based and Translational Medicine based out of Wuhan.

The team, led by Wang Xinghuan, couched the study as “preliminary,” with more work needing to be done to develop concrete findings.

The research, published on Medrxiv.org, compared blood types of 2,173 confirmed coronavirus cases in Wuhan and Shenzhen with more than 3,694 healthy residents in the Wuhan area.

While 31.16 percent of Wuhan residents had type A blood, 37.75 percent of surveyed coronavirus patients at the local Wuhan Jinyintan Hospital were of the same blood type.

And of the same sample of coronavirus cases at the hospital, 25.8 percent had type O blood, compared to 33.84 percent in the general population.

The study also examined 206 patients who died from the virus, finding 85 victims, or 41.26 percent, had type A blood. Just 52 of the deaths, or about a quarter, had type O.

Scientists not involved with the study told the South China Morning Post that a much larger sample size was needed to guide medical practices.

“If you are type A, there is no need to panic. It does not mean you will be infected 100 percent,” Gao Yingdai, a researcher in the city of Tianjin, told the outlet. “If you are type O, it does not mean you are absolutely safe, either. You still need to wash your hands and follow the guidelines issued by authorities.”

https://nypost.com/2020/03/17/peopl...-more-susceptible-to-coronavirus-study-finds/


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## gn1g

Chromia said:


> *Juneteenth *in my city is canceled because of the virus.



that's almost comical.  why such an early cancellation!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*A US medical worker who tested positive for the new coronavirus said his condition is 'getting worse' every day, despite being 32 years old and having no underlying conditions*
Lauren Frias

3/10/2020
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB10YxH9?ocid=sl
http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB10YxH9?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB10YxH9?ocid=st
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB10YxH9?ocid=sw

https://longhaircareforum.com/sms:?...s http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB10YxH9?ocid=sms





© BSIP/UIG Via Getty Images

A 32-year-old medical worker in New Jersey said his health is "getting worse" after he was hospitalized and tested positive for the coronavirus last week.
"The virus is everything," James Cai told WCBS. "Diarrhea, watery eyes, shortness of breath, chest pain, you name it. High fever."
Experts have said the coronavirus poses more of a risk for elderly individuals, as well as those who have underlying health conditions; although that is not always the case.
Cai emphasized that people should take the disease more seriously and take more care in preventing infection.
The US alone has at least 725 confirmed cases, and 26 people have died from the disease in the states - 22 in Washington state, two in Florida, and two in California.
Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
A 32-year-old medical worker from New Jersey who tested positive for the coronavirus said his condition is "getting worse" by the day, local news outlet WCBS reported.

James Cai, a physician's assistant who was New Jersey's first confirmed coronavirus case, said he doesn't have any underlying health conditions. He has been hospitalized at the Hackensack Medical Center since last week after being treated in the emergency room for his symptoms.

"The virus is everything," Cai told WCBS. "Diarrhea, watery eyes, shortness of breath, chest pain, you name it. High fever."

"Every day is getting worse," he added.

Experts have said the coronavirus poses more of a risk for elderly individuals, as well as those who have underlying health conditions, including heart disease, cancer, high blood pressure, and diabetes.

You May Like



[Pics] Cop stops man who looks like late son, looks closer and tells him to…Top5

The 32-year-old medical worker said he believes he was infected at a medical conference held at a hotel in Times Square the weekend before he was taken to the emergency room.

"People have to take coronavirus seriously," Cai said. "It's very serious."

The coronavirus outbreak, which began in China late last year, has so far infected more than 113,000 people, and the death toll has surpassed 4,000 worldwide. While the spread of the disease has tapered off in its epicenter in Wuhan, China, the outbreak has made its way into more than 100 countries outside of mainland China.

The US has at least 725 confirmed cases, and 26 people have died from the disease in the states - 22 in Washington state, two in Florida, and two in California. Several states have declared states of emergency amid the outbreak, including New Jersey where Cai is being treated.






Governor Phil Murphy

✔@GovMurphy
https://twitter.com/GovMurphy/status/1237138237724004352

BREAKING: I’m declaring a State of Emergency for New Jersey amid an outbreak of #COVID19.

We’ve been ahead of the curve in terms of our preparations, and this declaration will help keep us there.⁰⁰For more information, visit http://nj.gov/health https://nj.gov/governor/news/news/562020/approved/20200309b.shtml …





4,311
6:08 PM - Mar 9, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

2,501 people are talking about this






Read more:
The US has reported 26 coronavirus deaths among more than 700 cases. Here's what we know about the US patients.
Trump is reportedly fixated on keeping the number of official US coronavirus cases as low as possible - despite indications the disease has spread wider than he wants
A leaked presentation reveals the document US hospitals are using to prepare for a major coronavirus outbreak. It estimates 96 million US coronavirus cases and 480,000 deaths.
What to know about the coronavirus outbreak in 9 charts and maps


----------



## Chromia

Did you see the florist that's selling toilet paper bouquets?

They've lost a lot of business because of the virus so hopefully this helps them.  People are actually buying this. It's $75.


----------



## rayne

Ok so I get a letter today from DD's school saying that a staff member has an immediate family that has tested positive for the virus. The family member doesn't have any symptoms. The staff member doesn't have any symptoms either but is self-quarantined and will only get tested if he is "determined eligible by health professionals".

I have a cold that I'm pretty sure that I got from a co-worker, or maybe my nephew, but I'm almost certain it's from my co-worker. Now I'm a little concerned because the co-worker worked from home Thurs and Fri of last week. He's also working from home this week, but that's because our department will be alternating the work from home schedule and this is his week. Next week I'll be working from home and he's supposed to be in the office. However, during our team meeting my boss made a comment that we'll ALL be at home next week. Why the heck will dude be at home when it'll be his week to come into the office? The guy is in the military and I remember him saying something about be out some time this month for his active duties. Sometimes he'll still log in even when he's doing his military stuff so I don't know if that's what my boss is referring to? Anyway, our meeting was via conference call and I could still hear dude coughing in the background. So now I'm wondering if his "cold" is really something else. At first I gave him the benefit of the doubt because he didn't have a fever, but now it seems that's no longer an indicator of having the virus. So I'm wondering if I should get tested? On one hand I feel like I'm being paranoid because the dude is a real talker and will visit about half of the people on our floor. So if he did have the rona, half of our floor would be sick. But then again seeing how people are reporting being positive while being asymptomatic I don't know what to think. And seeing that post about an employer not informing people of an infected co-worker isn't helping. But I do know that I'm irritated because I feel like I'd be considered low risk since I haven't been in direct contact with anyone that has tested positive and thus wouldn't be able to get tested. Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I got DD sick. So far DS and DH seem to be ok. I really hope it's just a cold (I do tend to be a hypochondriac) because not only is DH considered susceptible, or whatever it's called, he's still going to work and could possibly infect others. Ugh, I hate this!!!!

Sorry if this post is all over the place, but I can't get my thoughts together....
_
_


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sheanu said:


> This thread is interesting.



Yes its very interesting. Believe it or not, around the time Kobe died---January the USA Today mentioned that there was a rush to develop vaccines.... I wonder if this is one of the 3 vaccines announced....recently that were ready for trail...or moving into trial. People are lining up to volunteer.



gn1g said:


> that's almost comical.  why such an early cancellation!


The models think there will be a peak at this time (June/July) if we continue with the minimal suppression attempts at this point. We need to think long term. Calmly. Its going to b a long summer.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> *A US medical worker who tested positive for the new coronavirus said his condition is 'getting worse' every day, despite being 32 years old and having no underlying conditions*
> Lauren Frias
> 
> 3/10/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © BSIP/UIG Via Getty Images
> 
> A 32-year-old medical worker in New Jersey said his health is "getting worse" after he was hospitalized and tested positive for the coronavirus last week.
> "The virus is everything," James Cai told WCBS. "Diarrhea, watery eyes, shortness of breath, chest pain, you name it. High fever."
> Experts have said the coronavirus poses more of a risk for elderly individuals, as well as those who have underlying health conditions; although that is not always the case.
> Cai emphasized that people should take the disease more seriously and take more care in preventing infection.
> The US alone has at least 725 confirmed cases, and 26 people have died from the disease in the states - 22 in Washington state, two in Florida, and two in California.
> Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
> A 32-year-old medical worker from New Jersey who tested positive for the coronavirus said his condition is "getting worse" by the day, local news outlet WCBS reported.
> 
> James Cai, a physician's assistant who was New Jersey's first confirmed coronavirus case, said he doesn't have any underlying health conditions. He has been hospitalized at the Hackensack Medical Center since last week after being treated in the emergency room for his symptoms.
> 
> "The virus is everything," Cai told WCBS. "Diarrhea, watery eyes, shortness of breath, chest pain, you name it. High fever."
> 
> "Every day is getting worse," he added.
> 
> Experts have said the coronavirus poses more of a risk for elderly individuals, as well as those who have underlying health conditions, including heart disease, cancer, high blood pressure, and diabetes.
> 
> You May Like
> 
> 
> 
> [Pics] Cop stops man who looks like late son, looks closer and tells him to…Top5
> 
> The 32-year-old medical worker said he believes he was infected at a medical conference held at a hotel in Times Square the weekend before he was taken to the emergency room.
> 
> "People have to take coronavirus seriously," Cai said. "It's very serious."
> 
> The coronavirus outbreak, which began in China late last year, has so far infected more than 113,000 people, and the death toll has surpassed 4,000 worldwide. While the spread of the disease has tapered off in its epicenter in Wuhan, China, the outbreak has made its way into more than 100 countries outside of mainland China.
> 
> The US has at least 725 confirmed cases, and 26 people have died from the disease in the states - 22 in Washington state, two in Florida, and two in California. Several states have declared states of emergency amid the outbreak, including New Jersey where Cai is being treated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governor Phil Murphy
> 
> ✔@GovMurphy
> 
> BREAKING: I’m declaring a State of Emergency for New Jersey amid an outbreak of #COVID19.
> 
> We’ve been ahead of the curve in terms of our preparations, and this declaration will help keep us there.⁰⁰For more information, visit http://nj.gov/health https://nj.gov/governor/news/news/562020/approved/20200309b.shtml …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,311
> 6:08 PM - Mar 9, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 2,501 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more:
> The US has reported 26 coronavirus deaths among more than 700 cases. Here's what we know about the US patients.
> Trump is reportedly fixated on keeping the number of official US coronavirus cases as low as possible - despite indications the disease has spread wider than he wants
> A leaked presentation reveals the document US hospitals are using to prepare for a major coronavirus outbreak. It estimates 96 million US coronavirus cases and 480,000 deaths.
> What to know about the coronavirus outbreak in 9 charts and maps


I hope he pulls through. I hate this "only the old and sick" narrative. If I recall correctly, the doctor who blew the whistle on this in China was in his early or mid-30s.

That being said...i wouldn't be surprised if the fact that the people working the front lines--medical workers and the stress is making them more vulnerable (stress releases cortisol, which can mimic immunosuppressants, making you more susceptible to disease than usual) and thus more likely to have severe complications to COVID than someone their same age but not on the front lines undergoing the stress.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I hope he pulls through. I hate this "only the old and sick" narrative. If I recall correctly, the doctor who blew the whistle on this in China was in his early or mid-30s.
> 
> That being said...i wouldn't be surprised if the fact that the people working the front lines--medical workers and the stress is making them more vulnerable (stress releases cortisol, which can mimic immunosuppressants, making you more susceptible to disease than usual) and thus more likely to have severe complications to COVID than someone their same age but not on the front lines undergoing the stress.


And *many* sick people are young kiddos. We have a little girl at my daughter's Elementary school who can't even afford to catch a cold due to her medical condition that taps her immune system out. She can't be vaccinated and relies on other kiddos to be vaccinated or for their parents to keep their sick kids home. She and the school sends a letter to her classmate's parents every year, simply asking their consideration. We love her.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Guapa1 said:


> This might be helpful for someone.


It's helpful.  My daughter wants me to watch her kids and i have a compromised immune system. She's been partying like it's 1999 this past weekend while the rest of us are in self isolation.  I told her yes, but i just can't take the risk.  She claims she has a meeting..probably another party. smh..i CAN NOT!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Georgia state senator tests positive for coronavirus*

A Georgia state senator has tested positive for the coronavirus and chamber officials have asked their colleagues to self-quarantine.

Senate officials said they could not disclose the identity of the person.

The senator is the first known state lawmaker to test positive for the virus that has spread through the state the past few weeks.

A letter sent to state senators Wednesday afternoon informed them of the diagnosis and urged lawmakers and staff self-quarantine for through March 30. The letter said the last known date of contact with the sick senator was Monday, who had symptoms dating back to March 10.

State Sen. Bruce Thompson, a Republican from White who was not in the Capitol on Monday, posted on his Facebook profile Wednesday morning that he had been in intensive care and was awaiting the results of a coronavirus test.

Thompson said a first test done last week came back negative.

A member of the state House voluntarily went into quarantine and also was not in Atlanta for Monday’s session. About 40 House members were not at the Capitol on Monday.


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyNiquee said:


> This was excellent dialogue about the current pandemic, they asked all the right questions. The interview with the 20something year old infected with Covid-19 will hopefully help common sense return to some of the younger people.



Watched this from beginning to end. It was so comforting to hear their discussion, the commentary from the expert and testimony  from the the Covid-19 sufferer and the two who asked questions. It was so nice to hear the information politicized. I liked how Will consistently addressed Willow's anxiety to help calm and sooth her. That was really, really good to see and watch.


----------



## Chromia

gn1g said:


> that's almost comical.  why such an early cancellation!


What @naturalgyrl5199 said and....

My mom has the inside scoop on our local Juneteenth festival.  Here's what she said.

Most of the African vendors come from New York City (they'd have to book a flight or drive for about 8 hours to get here).  They usually order extra products for the festival too.  And last but not least, the vendors have to pay a fee that would be due soon.


----------



## brg240

A thing to think about.

-------
So I've moved into a different coworkers office so our dept. is spread out. Thank goodness.

We had 15 of the 44 in office staff today. Which is the current plan  for the rest of march.



Ganjababy said:


> I drove pass one of the local Chinese restaurants yesterday and it’s closed and up for sale. Its over 20 years old. It’s a family business that’s really Vietnamese. I feel so bad for them.


 avoiding Chinese resturants was so dumb.


----------



## Kalia1

PLEASE LISTEN!!!

https://www.wbur.org/hereandnow/2020/03/18/us-government-response-coronavirus


----------



## Jmartjrmd

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> And *many* sick people are young kiddos. We have a little girl at my daughter's Elementary school who can't even afford to catch a cold due to her medical condition that taps her immune system out. She can't be vaccinated and relies on other kiddos to be vaccinated or for their parents to keep their sick kids home. She and the school sends a letter to her classmate's parents every year, simply asking their consideration. We love her.


My nephew was like that.  He couldnt be vaccinated so we relied on parents to let us know if anyone ot their sibling got chicken pox so he could stay home.


----------



## Avyn

My nephew's friend believes she's got the symptoms of the virus but she can't get tested because she didn't tick all the boxes that they use to determine whether someone should be tested or not at the urgent care center. They tested her for the flu and it came back negative. So she's self quarantined. I'm afraid this may be the case for many. In Europe people go to the doctor for everything  because they can and have access. Here in the US,  we don't and I think lots of uninsured people and people who just don't go to the doctor won't get tested and will probably unknowingly infect others because they don't know they've contracted it. I don't know how to post from social media on here. If I figure it out I'll share her post.


----------



## momi

I’m hoping this thing will slow down/dissipate as the weather warms.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I hope he pulls through. I hate this "only the old and sick" narrative. If I recall correctly, the doctor who blew the whistle on this in China was in his early or mid-30s.
> 
> That being said...i wouldn't be surprised if the fact that the people working the front lines--medical workers and the stress is making them more vulnerable (stress releases cortisol, which can mimic immunosuppressants, making you more susceptible to disease than usual) and thus more likely to have severe complications to COVID than someone their same age but not on the front lines undergoing the stress.


Very true I know I'm worse when I'm super stressed.
Yeah I hate they keep saying oh but the person was older it gives a false sense of security.  i said this very thing in an earlier post and yeah the whistleblower doc was younger.
Plus now there have been 2 newborn babies who tested positive ( both outside US).  Last I heard they are both doing ok. .

I will post an account from a US doctor working in Italy.  It was so heartbreaking!!


----------



## Chromia

The news reported that someone in my area who tested positive for the virus was at Orange Theory Fitness 3 days ago.  That shows you how quickly things can change.


----------



## Ganjababy

I think the olympics will be cancelled too


----------



## moneychaser

Italy reported 475 deaths in the last 24 hrs 


*Italy coronavirus deaths rise by record 475 in a day*

3 hours ago

Share this with Facebook

Share this with WhatsApp

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share
Related Topics

Coronavirus pandemic







Image copyrightEPA
Image captionThe whole of Italy has been on lockdown for almost two weeks
The number of people dying from coronavirus in Italy has risen by 475 in one day to nearly 3,000 - the biggest increase since the outbreak.

There are a total of 35,713 confirmed cases in the country, with more than 4,000 having successfully recovered.

Lombardy, the worst-hit region, recorded 319 deaths in one day.

Italy is the world's worst affected country after China, where the virus originated last year. At least 8,758 people have died, most in China. 

The vast majority of the more than 200,000 confirmed cases - 80% - have occurred in Europe and the Western Pacific region, which includes much of Asia, the World Health Organization (WHO) says.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Ganjababy

Please don’t. They reiterated this on the uk news, not to baby sit grandkids 





SpiritJunkie said:


> It's helpful.  My daughter wants me to watch her kids and i have a compromised immune system. She's been partying like it's 1999 this past weekend while the rest of us are in self isolation.  I told her yes, but i just can't take the risk.  She claims she has a meeting..probably another party. smh..i CAN NOT!


----------



## CurliDiva

Let's encourage and share ways to stay connected during this period of social distancing.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## rayne

rayne said:


> Ok so I get a letter today from DD's school saying that a staff member has an immediate family that has tested positive for the virus. The family member doesn't have any symptoms. The staff member doesn't have any symptoms either but is self-quarantined and will only get tested if he is "determined eligible by health professionals".
> 
> I have a cold that I'm pretty sure that I got from a co-worker, or maybe my nephew, but I'm almost certain it's from my co-worker. Now I'm a little concerned because the co-worker worked from home Thurs and Fri of last week. He's also working from home this week, but that's because our department will be alternating the work from home schedule and this is his week. Next week I'll be working from home and he's supposed to be in the office. However, during our team meeting my boss made a comment that we'll ALL be at home next week. Why the heck will dude be at home when it'll be his week to come into the office? The guy is in the military and I remember him saying something about be out some time this month for his active duties. Sometimes he'll still log in even when he's doing his military stuff so I don't know if that's what my boss is referring to? Anyway, our meeting was via conference call and I could still hear dude coughing in the background. So now I'm wondering if his "cold" is really something else. At first I gave him the benefit of the doubt because he didn't have a fever, but now it seems that's no longer an indicator of having the virus. So I'm wondering if I should get tested? On one hand I feel like I'm being paranoid because the dude is a real talker and will visit about half of the people on our floor. So if he did have the rona, half of our floor would be sick. But then again seeing how people are reporting being positive while being asymptomatic I don't know what to think. And seeing that post about an employer not informing people of an infected co-worker isn't helping. But I do know that I'm irritated because I feel like I'd be considered low risk since I haven't been in direct contact with anyone that has tested positive and thus wouldn't be able to get tested. Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I got DD sick. So far DS and DH seem to be ok. I really hope it's just a cold (I do tend to be a hypochondriac) because not only is DH considered susceptible, or whatever it's called, he's still going to work and could possibly infect others. Ugh, I hate this!!!!
> 
> Sorry if this post is all over the place, but I can't get my thoughts together....



I messaged co-worker right after my last post and I think it really was/is just a cold.  Although I feel a little better mentally, I'm still not 100% convinced that it's not the rona. 

On the way home I was listening to the Al Sharpton show and a guy called in saying how he wish all of the states could get on the same page. This state over here doing one thing while that state over there does another is not working. Yesterday hubby was telling me that nothing has changed where my BIL lives. The kids are in still school and he recently took his daughter to the zoo. How are we going to "flatten the curve" when you have stuff like this going on?  When you have people coming out in droves to hang out? I already felt like we're going to end up like Italy, but now I feel like it's going to be worse than Italy.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I don't like the fear I feel. I'm usually a LOA person and have faith but it's being tested right now. I know I need to meditate. I need to get back to my old self.


----------



## Peppermynt

I feel the same @Black Ambrosia. I’ve moved into the Depression phase of the stages of grief.

I went past Denial early on when I kept reading about this bug and started preparing for it by researching and ordering things I thought we’d need. I hit Anger watching the idiot in the White House deny everything after he dismantled the pandemic response team because it was something the black guy set up. Bargaining stage, well I’m not a big pray-er so there was nothing to bargain with anyone over. I’m now in Depression. 

Maybe I’ll get to the Acceptance stage as DH has? He has had to talk me off a proverbial ledge everyday this week. But I don’t know. This is unprecedented and people still seem to think there’s an end in sight. There isn’t. Our world has effectively changed and the sooner we can all get on board and accept that the better. 

We on this board are super connected and have access to tons of info on the internet. More than some of our families and maybe neighbors too. We should be able to read and understand the facts on the ground. And share those facts. Far too many people still aren’t taking this seriously DESPITE what has happened elsewhere in countries with more effective governments and more accessible healthcare. There will not be a vaccine in the short term. We have to pull together and socially distance if we want to prevent a collapse of the medical system that is right now our only hope. We cannot overwhelm it. Doctors and nurses will die, and we will too. 

I am so so sad about all of this, and trying to adjust to this new normal.


----------



## Kalia1

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don't like the fear I feel. I'm usually a LOA person and have faith but it's being tested right now. I know I need to meditate. I need to get back to my old self.



You may need to take a step back from all of the news about the virus. Earlier I went to Costco and to Walmart for a quick run and I felt uncomfortable being outdoors and around others. This has never happened to me then it dawned on me perhaps all of the information I’ve been absorbing is taking a toll.


----------



## Lilac87

Kalia1 said:


> You may need to take a step back from all of the news about the virus. Earlier I went to Costco and to Walmart for a quick run and I felt uncomfortable being outdoors and around others. This has never happened to me then it dawned on me perhaps all of the information I’ve been absorbing is taking a toll.



Agreed. I think I’m going to avoid the news (and this thread and Facebook/social media) tomorrow to take a breather. I don’t like be so anxious and worried.


----------



## vevster

cocosweet said:


> I am on an elderberry waiting list at my herb shop
> 
> Hopefully I can source some powder. I can fill my own capsules.
> @discodumpling, That is exactly what grocery shopping has become; a hunting expedition! Two days ago, I waited in a line outside the store to get in when they reopened in the middle of the afternoon because they needed time to restock their shelves. Then they only let people in a small groups to keep from overcrowding.


Chile, I'm still hunting TP.  I want one big pack.


MzRhonda said:


> Not familiar but here is info on Protector View attachment 456805



Hi, can you DM me with pricing and ordering info? Thanks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@MzRhonda Please DM the info to me too. Thanks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

CurlyNiquee said:


> This was excellent dialogue about the current pandemic, they asked all the right questions. The interview with the 20something year old infected with Covid-19 will hopefully help common sense return to some of the younger people.


Good conversation but now I'm more concerned about it being airborne. I know it's not as simple as walking outside and automatically getting it but it's not uncommon to be going about your business and someone around you coughs or sneezes. If you're in line at the store or on an elevator then you're definitely inhaling what's coming out of them. The doctor said you're more likely to get it from it being airborne than from touching your face after it's on your hands. It really made it clear why we need to self quarantine or shelter in place.


----------



## nyeredzi

Someone at my job suggested the idea of a virtual happy hour. I love it! I'll love it even more if it can happen at a time I have someone else watching these kids.


----------



## shespoison

One of my friends is doing one on the 19th. I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## vevster

This situation is exhausting.


----------



## MzRhonda

For Elderberry I use Sambucol


----------



## kokodiva524

Black Ambrosia said:


> @MzRhonda Please DM the info to me too. Thanks.



@MzRhonda me too, please.


----------



## Dellas

If our  news don't hold the GOP and DEMOCRATS and Trump to the fire.

99% of all businesses are small businesses

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/five-big-myths-about-amer_b_866118

https://time.com/5803671/paid-leave-imminent-coronavirus/

Trump sign a bill give paid time off for large organizations. 

He did the same thing to the farmers. Small farmers and businesses lost money.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/66018A7A-15DD-11EA-83CF-824F436E0A5C

DEMs want a symbolic victory so much. 
I don't even know about the testing and if there are caveats.


----------



## brg240

nyeredzi said:


> I agree with you in that it doesn't make sense to me that masks would do nothing in terms of contracting. 100% protection, I'm sure not. But reduction on transmission? How can it not? Any barrier to major entryways to your body must reduce transmission because it reduces the number of openings/opportunities to enter. At the very least, it makes you less likely to touch your mouth and nose and transmit from your own hands.
> 
> It feels to me like one of those inconvenient truths, because acknowledging any reduction in transmission causes every one to go buy, leaving little supply for those most in need. And I understand that.


Yep, you said this much clearer than me.


Hong Kong partially credits universal mask wearing with stopping spread

Also, Considering the CDC updated thier requirements to essentially say 'something is better then nothing' for healthcare workers I think we're right. (and tbh I _don't_ think its sufficient for health care workers treating convid-19)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...c-loosen-coronavirus-guidance/?outputType=amp

_Instead of recommending that health-care workers use specialized masks known as N95 respirators, which filter out about 95 percent of airborne particles, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention posted new guidelines Tuesday that said “the supply chain of respirators cannot meet demand” and that looser fitting surgical face masks “are an acceptable alternative."

The more commonly worn surgical masks will limit — but not eliminate — the chance of inhaling large, infectious particles circulating near the face. _

https://abcnews.go.com/amp/Health/b...-lines-coronavirus-pandemic/story?id=69625036

_CDC officials no longer recommend that health care workers use N95 respirators around COVID-19 patients at all times, recommending instead that N95 respirators be reserved for procedures in which small particles, known as aerosols, are more likely to be produced, for instance when critically ill patients are intubated to help them breathe._

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/infection-control/control-recommendations.html

*Summary of Changes to the Guidance:*

_Updated PPE recommendations for the care of patients with known or suspected COVID-19:_
_Based on local and regional situational analysis of PPE supplies, facemasks are an acceptable alternative when the supply chain of respirators cannot meet the demand_

Some health care groups strongly oppose this move. That the lack of supplies should not dictate the standard


----------



## King of Sorrow




----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> Good conversation but now I'm more concerned about it being airborne. I know it's not as simple as walking outside and automatically getting it but it's not uncommon to be going about your business and someone around you coughs or sneezes. If you're in line at the store or on an elevator then you're definitely inhaling what's coming out of them. The doctor said you're more likely to get it from it being airborne than from touching your face after it's on your hands. It really made it clear why we need to self quarantine or shelter in place.



Exactly. 
Ideally, you want to stay at home and away from people. Period.
If you must go out, you need a process to de-contaminate when you come back into the house. Wipe down your purse, keys, wallet, shoes, coat etc.


----------



## Chicoro

If you have no surgical masks and you must go out here are some ideas to help you create your own. Some may be problematic and incorrect. But, the more info you have to start with, the better you can refine, correct and identify what's best. 

*With cling wrap and cloth*: tutorial starts *@15 seconds*

*This helps you understand the mechanics of the function of mask and how to get them tight on the face:* tutorial starts around* @1:00*


----------



## Chicoro

Avyn said:


> My nephew's friend believes she's got the symptoms of the virus but she can't get tested because she didn't tick all the boxes that they use to determine whether someone should be tested or not at the urgent care center. They tested her for the flu and it came back negative. So she's self quarantined. I'm afraid this may be the case for many._* In Europe people go to the doctor for everything  because they can and have access.*_ Here in the US,  we don't and I think lots of uninsured people and people who just don't go to the doctor won't get tested and will probably unknowingly infect others because they don't know they've contracted it. I don't know how to post from social media on here. If I figure it out I'll share her post.



Actually, in_* France*_ where I currently live, you have to wait a long time to get in to see a doctor, in 'normal/regular' situations.

People have supplemental insurance. In general terms, the more wealth you have, the better and more expensive your supplemental insurance, the better your health care. No matter where you go, wealth always makes a difference and extends and provides privileges to those with wealth, above and beyond those without wealth.


----------



## Chicoro

If I were in the US right now, I would strongly focus on collecting things to make my family comfortable and to keep them safe for the inevitable, coming surge of the impact of the virus. I would be *IMPLEMENTING* and taking action.

Such as collecting items for making face masks, getting essential oils etc. Any supplies I deemed critical and did not have, I would be scouring YouTube to see what substitute materials I could still buy, or use to MAKE what I needed but did not yet have.

In the US, in this window of time Black Women,  you all have three ADVANTAGES:

Family around you.
Freedom of movement.
Access  to materials and supplies in stores to jerry-rig, MCGyver it, or create makeshift alternatives of what you need.

Now is not the time to be focusing on how things *SHOULD* be. Now is the time is to focus on *how things ARE *and work with that.

Guess what?

Racism, discrimination and all the other isms and inequality in general, that so many  live with on a daily basis,  has prepared you over your lifetimes.

We all may not be able to be stealth and spring into action. But even the very sensitive among us, those of us who are emotionally struggling or even physically struggling, have some advantages due to our collective experience.

Racism teaches you how to COPE.  These coping skills, which you have developed in ways you may not even be aware, are going to help you navigate.


----------



## Chicoro

*Can DIY Masks Protect Us from Coronavirus?*
2020-03-04 Paddy Robertson Coronavirus, Masks






DIY masks to protect against from viruses sounds like a crazy idea. Data shows masks work incredibly well, and they’re also really cheap. Surgical masks cost a few pennies, and they’re capable of filtering out 80% of particles down to 0.007 microns (14 times smaller than the coronavirus).

However, the coronavirus outbreak brought with it a new problem: masks are sold out.






People have scrambled to make their own masks, but can homemade masks really protect you from the coronavirus? Smart Air has analyzed the data to give you the answer.


*Testing DIY Masks*
Scientists from the University of Cambridge asked this exact question in the aftermath of the 2009 H1N1 flu pandemic. They thought that in a global pandemic scenario, we might run out of N95 masks. Their predictions have come true during the coronavirus outbreak.

The researchers asked volunteers to make their own masks using cotton t-shirts and a sewing machine, using a simple protocol they’d devised. Next, they performed a fit test to test how well they could capture particles down to 0.02 microns. They compared the DIY masks against surgical masks.






The homemade cotton masks captured 50% of 0.02-1 micron particles, compared with 80% for the surgical mask. Although the surgical masks captured 30% more particles, the cotton masks did surprisingly well. The researchers concluded that homemade masks would be better than nothing.






*Coronavirus & Mask Livestream*
Wondering whether masks work to protect you against the coronavirus? Check out our livestream recap covering all the info here!

*Is that the only test on DIY masks?*
The Cambridge data shows that homemade masks made using cotton t-shirts can filter out some particles that are 0.02–1 microns in size. That’s pretty good, however its only one test. Is there any more data for other DIY masks available? A group of researchers in the Netherlands tested homemade masks made from a tea cloth for smaller particles, that are more similar in size to viruses.






They tested what percentage of particles the masks could capture for the same sized particles as the Cambridge researchers: from 0.02 to 1 micron. They also used a fit-test machine to test the masks while people were actually wearing them.






The tea cloth mask captured 60% of the 0.02 – 1 micron particles. Not surprisingly, the surgical mask and N95 mask captured more particles, but the data shows homemade mask was far from useless at capturing virus-sized particles.






*How Long Can You Wear DIY Masks for?*
Next, they tested the DIY masks’ effectiveness after people had worn them for 3 hours. The results showed that moisture and time had very little impact on effectiveness for any of the masks.






In fact, the homemade masks actually captured 5.8% more virus-sized particles after 3 hours. Thus, wearing them for several hours seems to have little impact on their effectiveness.

*Do Homemade Masks Work for Children?*
Next, they tested homemade masks with 11 children 5 to 11 years old. When kids wore the homemade masks, they removed just 52% of the 0.02 – 1 micron particles. That means the masks were roughly 15% less effective on kids than on adults.






Interestingly, the surgical masks and FFP2 (N92) masks also did worse on children. This fits with a Smart Air test of children’s masks in India that found lower effectiveness on children than adults. The data suggests that it is harder to fit masks on children’s faces.






*Bottom Line on DIY Masks for Fighting Viruses*
Data shows that DIY masks made with a single layer of cotton clothing or a tea towel can remove around 50-60% of virus-sized particles. This means they perform worse than surgical masks and FFP2 (N95) masks. Wearing the homemade masks for 3 hours had no significant effect on the filtration efficiency.

DIY masks also work for children, but they are less effective on kids than they are on adults.


https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/diy-homemade-mask-protect-virus-coronavirus/


----------



## vevster

My sister says she is feeling cold.  She lives in Florida. Chills are a symptom. I hope it’s something else.


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> My sister says she is feeling cold.  She lives in Florida. Chills are a symptom. I hope it’s something else.



Let's hope for the best for your sister.


----------



## Chicoro

More Info on Why to Avoid NSAIDs, anti-inflammatory drugs if you have fever. These increase the complications. 

There are two types of anti-inflammatory drugs:

Steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs. (Not available over the counter)

Non-Steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDS) (Available over the counter)
This doctor does not recommend taking Tylenol. He says that it's better to experience the fever as it is your body's immune response working. He says that when we are at febrile temperatures (when you have fever) the immune system may be optimized. (Please Watch the video for yourself.)


----------



## intellectualuva

meka72 said:


>



This is aggravating. Sheesh.





I listened to a video of some black people living in Asia during the outbreak and what their respective countries did. It was 6 black people in 6 countries.

It reminded me that the reason they are able to nip this in the bud is the culture of wearing masks, swift social distancing (in some cases an almost ruthless execution of quarantine restrictions) and the level of compliance they can enforce.

Westerners (especially Europe and US) I just don't see us nipping it in the bud that easily, but at least we've done some things that I hope mitigate some of the risks and hopefully keeps us away from the Imperial models worst case scenario.

This is video of you're interested. I had it on as background. I know it's an hour and some folks around here hate long YouTube videos. Lol.


----------



## Chicoro

A little ray of sunshine: A pair of dolphins appear in a Cargliari canal in Italy in Sardinia.


----------



## Chicoro

Hang in there, ladies!


----------



## sheanu

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/19/health/us-coronavirus-case-updates-thursday/


----------



## vevster

They say dogs can't catch it, but yesterday, there was a report that a dog that tested positive just died.  I know the dog was 17 years old....   I say if you have a pet you love, give them a little something using the pet protocol I posted earlier...  I would give mine a little elderberry via spoon.... #can'thurt


----------



## sheanu

I really wish our federal government issued strict guidance instead of leaving it up to individual states and companies. Of COURSE people will do what's best for their pockets! This is just one reply to a thread...


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Americans trapped in Morocco, Peru plea for US help getting home*
*The State Dept. had warned countries may impose last-minute restrictions.*
By
Conor Finnegan
March 18, 2020, 4:52 PM ET
10 min read
_




10 ways life has changed since coronavirus struckThe WHO has now declared the virus, aka COVID-19, a pandemic.STOCK PHOTO/Getty Images
Art Goldberg and Sarajane Johnson toured the streets of Marrakesh Wednesday, but not exactly as planned. Confined to a bus to keep their distance, they drove through streets of closed tea shops and spice vendors, palaces and museums -- even as Morocco's government moves to seal its borders Thursday and bar any international travel in and out of the country.

That could leave the American couple, along with 12 others in their tour group, soon stranded in the North African country -- some of many Americans around the world caught by fast-changing travel restrictions imposed by local governments amid the spread of the novel coronavirus.

But while the State Department has chartered evacuation flights out of Wuhan, China and for passengers aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship in Japan, it is advising American citizens to not rely on the U.S. government to fly them home.

MORE: Coronavirus map: Tracking the spread in the US and around the world





Passengers of the MS Westerdam, back, owned by Holland America Line, disembark at the port of Sihanoukville, Cambodia, Feb. 15, 2020. After being stranded at sea for two weeks because five ports refused to allow their cruise ship to dock, the passengers of the MS Westerdam were anything but sure their ordeal was finally over. (AP Photo/Heng Sinith)Heng Sinith/AP




"We're fine, healthy so far," Sarajane said in an email, "but starting to worry about when and how we'll get out." Like dozens of other Americans, their flight was canceled after Morocco announced it would close its borders Sunday, and while there are some emergency flights out before Thursday, their tour group says they won't be on one.

There have been 38 confirmed cases in Morocco, with two deaths. Art and Sarajane said they worry about their group of 14 Americans, with 12 of them over the age of 70 and one aged 85 years old -- although she's the "most feisty" of the group, Art said._

_
Local U.S. embassies have been trying to keep American travelers up to date on the latest restrictions through alerts, while the department issued an unprecedented worldwide advisory one week ago, urging all U.S. citizens to "reconsider travel" overseas until further notice.
_

_That's left travelers like Stephanie Goldberger, one of dozens of Americans stranded in Peru, furious with U.S. officials and desperate for help to get home.

The U.S. Embassy in Lima "has given us no help so far," Goldberger said, stuck in the capital after the government closed all international borders and halted any travel between provinces, just before Goldberger arrived from Cusco, the ancient Incan capital popular with tourists. She said she has food and a place to wait out the two-week lock-down, but it's unclear if it will last longer than that -- with severe restrictions in place for now.
_

_In dozens of alerts since the outbreak started, the State Department has warned through its local U.S. embassies that governments may enact travel restrictions on short notice.

"We are forbidden from stepping out of our hostel. One guy walked outside this morning, and he is not allowed to re-enter. Those are the rules of our hostel during quarantine, so police came and he could not retrieve his items inside," she said -- later adding that he was eventually allowed back inside.

In a small handful of cases, the local U.S. Embassy has assisted in an evacuation, chartering a flight out. U.S. staff and their families, Peace Corps volunteers, and any private citizen who signed up could join an evacuation flight Tuesday from Moldova, which shut all car, train, and commercial air travel in and out of the country. The embassy in Uzbekistan said Tuesday that it was also "determining the availability of a commercial flight" to evacuate Americans, requesting any citizens in the country who wish to depart to message them.

But many of the State Department's alerts for countries around the world have warned travelers should "have evacuation plans that do not rely on U.S. government assistance."

Mike Pompeo said Tuesday.

Generally, the U.S. government does not evacuate private citizens, urging them instead to take commercial flights while they remain available. In addition to Morocco, the U.S. embassies in Paraguay, Argentina, Bolivia, and Serbia have all now urged Americans to take commercial flights out before borders are shut.
_

_But the coronavirus travel restrictions often come suddenly, with a U.S. warning too late to be helpful. The embassy in Peru issued an alert just hours before borders closed Tuesday and pointed travelers to "their airlines to discuss options for rescheduling." In the meantime, it advised, "they should make arrangements for lodging in Peru for the duration of the quarantine period."

For Goldberger, it's also frustrating to see other countries like Israel and Argentina evacuate their citizens, while the embassy has been largely unresponsive. The U.S. Embassy told her to sign up for its alerts through its Smart Traveler Enrollment Program, or STEP, but she hasn't received any messages since she did, she said.

That doesn't mean there won't be other evacuation flights. A State Department spokesperson told ABC News, "We are aware the governments of several countries have announced suspension of air travel. We are considering all options to assist U.S. citizens in these countries and are continuously assessing travel conditions in all areas affected by 
_

_For Sarajane and Art, the tour company they are traveling with, Overseas Adventure Travel, has been in touch with the U.S. Embassy in Rabat, Morocco's capital. A spokesperson for OAT told ABC News they expect to get their approximately 150 travelers in Morocco now out of the country within four to five days.

It's unclear how that will happen. Morocco's government will shut down all commercial air travel after Thursday, when the last of 30 emergency flights permitted to leave the country will ferry out European and American tourists to London and some European Union cities, according to the embassy.

Art told ABC News they have not been given any updates or instructed to prepare to travel Thursday. The U.S. Embassy said only they "are considering all options to assist U.S. citizens who wish to depart" in a statement Wednesday, requesting travelers enroll in the local STEP program for the latest updates.
_

_"We all think someone should step up to the plate and charter some planes to resolve this," Art said in an email, adding later, "4-5 days is better than some of the worst case scenarios some of us have envisioned, but it will not be easy."

For now, they have been watching the last flights out of Marrakesh from the roof of their hotel, or riad, where they still have good food and toilet paper.
_


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Chicoro said:


> More Info on Why to Avoid NSAIDs, anti-inflammatory drugs if you have fever. These increase the complications.
> 
> There are two types of anti-inflammatory drugs:
> 
> Steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs. (Not available over the counter)
> 
> Non-Steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDS) (Available over the counter)
> This doctor does not recommend taking Tylenol. *He says that it's better to experience the fever as it is your body's immune response working. He says that when we are at febrile temperatures (when you have fever) the immune system may be optimized*. (Please Watch the video for yourself.)
> 
> View attachment 456835



I’ve never understood the practice of reducing a fever that is helping your body fight off an invader (of course there are always exceptions). In the past when my kids have gotten sick with a fever, 9 times out 10 I will let it run its course. They typically recover much faster than the estimated duration. I’ve had people express their disapproval to me, especially my mom. If it were up to her, a low grade fever would be treated with Tylenol.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

awhyley said:


> This is my major fear.  So many items need to be shipped here from overseas, including food.  I've stocked up on cleaning supplies and a few canned goods but now I feel that I may need to ramp up the pantry and hanker down.  More water comes tomorrow.




they say they have enough food to last until June July, do you believe it?

my food store is still stocked out I checked the specials this week and there's nothing special about it, I will be getting the marinara sauce 2/$5.00 and spaghetti 2/$3 is not bad.

this maybe the last week for work.


----------



## IslandMummy

CurlyNiquee said:


> I’ve never understood the practice of reducing a fever that is helping your body fight off an invader (of course there are always exceptions). In the past when my kids have gotten sick with a fever, 9 times out 10 I will let it run its course. They typically recover much faster than the estimated duration. I’ve had people express their disapproval to me, especially my mom. If it were up to her, a low grade fever would be treated with Tylenol.


Never know when it can cause you to seize.


----------



## vevster

ncov2019.live this teenager put this together in Dec....Corono virus latest updates --- allegedly---


----------



## rayne

Peppermynt said:


> I feel the same @Black Ambrosia. I’ve moved into the Depression phase of the stages of grief.
> 
> I went past Denial early on when I kept reading about this bug and started preparing for it by researching and ordering things I thought we’d need. I hit Anger watching the idiot in the White House deny everything after he dismantled the pandemic response team because it was something the black guy set up. Bargaining stage, well I’m not a big pray-er so there was nothing to bargain with anyone over. I’m now in Depression.
> 
> Maybe I’ll get to the Acceptance stage as DH has? He has had to talk me off a proverbial ledge everyday this week. But I don’t know. This is unprecedented and people still seem to think there’s an end in sight. There isn’t. Our world has effectively changed and the sooner we can all get on board and accept that the better.
> 
> We on this board are super connected and have access to tons of info on the internet. More than some of our families and maybe neighbors too. We should be able to read and understand the facts on the ground. And share those facts. Far too many people still aren’t taking this seriously DESPITE what has happened elsewhere in countries with more effective governments and more accessible healthcare. There will not be a vaccine in the short term. We have to pull together and socially distance if we want to prevent a collapse of the medical system that is right now our only hope. We cannot overwhelm it. Doctors and nurses will die, and we will too.
> 
> I am so so sad about all of this, and trying to adjust to this new normal.




Thank you for this! Yesterday I was going to pose the question if it's possible to go through the stages of grief over this, but I felt a little silly so I didn't bother. But you have validated my feelings and shown me that I'm not alone. I think I mainly go back and forth between anger and denial. But it's moreso because I can't believe how incredibly selfish people are being. However, it warms my heart to see how some people and companies are stepping up. I try to focus on that when I can. It's rough now and it's going to get worse, but I believe that there's a silver lining at the end....I dunno, maybe that's denial?


----------



## mz.rae

I’m sorry but I’m getting annoyed at people on Facebook who are still asking why people are panicking, and bringing up how Coronavirus is on disinfectant bottles. I can’t believe there are people out here still this dense!


----------



## vevster

My cousin's cousin has the corona virus.  He works at Montefiore Medical Ctr.  It is sad because he has a 5 mo old.


----------



## vevster

Haiti is not playing



I'm trying to limit my # of posts...

If you are interested in SEA MOSS gummies for a reasonable price check out

https://102foru.com/  I've been wanting to ingest sea moss for a while.....


----------



## Chromia

Black Ambrosia said:


> Good conversation but now I'm more concerned about it being airborne. I know it's not as simple as walking outside and automatically getting it but it's not uncommon to be going about your business and someone around you coughs or sneezes. If you're in line at the store or on an elevator then you're definitely inhaling what's coming out of them. The doctor said you're more likely to get it from it being airborne than from touching your face after it's on your hands. It really made it clear why we need to self quarantine or shelter in place.


Yes, this reminds me of when I went to Mexico a few years ago.  I followed the advice to prevent getting sick - not to drink the water and to use bottled water when I brushed my teeth.

I came back home with a fever of 103.1 degrees anyway, and I'm sure it was from something airborne.


----------



## Ganjababy

The orange man is calling out China at every news conference lol (I honestly would not care but it affects Asian people in Europe and the Americas and is feeding into xenophobia and prejudice). I am soooo glad this virus did not originate in Africa or the Caribbean.

Has anyone noticed the subtle shade in the news towards Trump? I noticed CNN quoting some of his speach word for word and I keep laughing because the way he speaks sounds hilarious when it’s written word for word. I also saw the German premiere, Merkle being referred as the leader of the free world and how her address to the nation was intelligent lol.


----------



## shelli4018

I’ve muted the Presidents presser. He can’t get his narcissistic supply at his rallies so he’s taking Pence’s one little job. I’ll wait for highlights after it’s over. Doubt he’s saying anything helpful.

Also, where is Dr. Fauci? He wasn’t there yesterday either.


----------



## Chicoro

I'm on lock down for 30 days but insulated, for the time being.  So I am scouring and posting things that I hope you ladies may find helpful.

Info for nurses or medical staff:

*Article link:* https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2763188

*Complete pdf*: https://scholar.google.com/scholar_...ADg&scisig=AAGBfm3kDFerlr0Y7JnsxlaSdTkthSjOrQ

*Excerpt in/from JAMA*:

Viewpoint
March 13, 2020
*Critical Care Utilization for the COVID-19 Outbreak in Lombardy, ItalyEarly Experience and Forecast During an Emergency Response*
Giacomo Grasselli, MD1,2; Antonio Pesenti, MD1,2; Maurizio Cecconi, MD3
Author Affiliations Article Information
JAMA. Published online March 13, 2020. doi:10.1001/jama.2020.4031
COVID-19 Resource Center


Coronavirus in Italy—Report From the Front Lines

On February 20, 2020, a patient in his 30s admitted to the intensive care unit (ICU) in Codogno Hospital (Lodi, Lombardy, Italy) tested positive for a new coronavirus, severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), the virus that causes coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). He had a history of atypical pneumonia that was not responding to treatment, but he was not considered at risk for COVID-19 infection.1 The positive result was immediately reported to the Lombardy health care system and governmental offices. During the next 24 hours, the number of reported positive cases increased to 36. This situation was considered a serious development for several reasons: the patient (“patient 1”) was healthy and young; in less than 24 hours, 36 additional cases were identified, without links to patient 1 or previously identified positive cases already in the country; it was not possible to identify with certainty the source of transmission to patient 1 at the time; and, because patient 1 was in the ICU and there were already 36 cases by day 2, chances were that a cluster of unknown magnitude was present and additional spread was likely.

On February 21, an emergency task force was formed by the Government of Lombardy and local health authorities to lead the response to the outbreak. This Viewpoint provides a summary of the response of the COVID-19 Lombardy ICU network and a forecast of estimated ICU demand over the coming weeks (projected to March 20, 2020).


Setting the Priorities and the Initial Response
In Lombardy, the precrisis total ICU capacity was approximately 720 beds (2.9% of total hospital beds at a total of 74 hospitals); these ICUs usually have 85% to 90% occupancy during the winter months.

The mission of the COVID-19 Lombardy ICU Network was to coordinate the critical care response to the outbreak. Two top priorities were identified: increasing surge ICU capacity and implementing measures for containment.

Increasing ICU Surge Capacity
The recognition that this outbreak likely occurred via community spread suggested that a large number of COVID-19–positive patients were already present in the region. This prediction proved correct in the following days. Based on the assumption that secondary transmission was already occurring, and even with containment measures that health authorities were establishing, it was assumed that many new cases of COVID-19 would occur, possibly in the hundreds or thousands of individuals. Thus, assuming a 5% ICU admission rate,2 it would not have been feasible to allocate all critically ill patients to a single COVID-19 ICU. The decision was to cohort patients in 15 first-responder hub hospitals, chosen because they either had expertise in infectious disease or were part of the Venous-Venous ECMO Respiratory Failure Network (RESPIRA).3
*
Video interview of one of the paper authors:*


----------



## intellectualuva

Jmartjrmd said:


> *
> Americans trapped in Morocco, Peru plea for US help getting home*
> *The State Dept. had warned countries may impose last-minute restrictions.*
> By
> Conor Finnegan
> March 18, 2020, 4:52 PM ET



I keep wondering how long were these trips. There is no way you would have caught me overseas after Mid Feb. I would be on the first thing smoking. I hear the hotels are shutting down so people will have to find AirBnbs or something if that's an option.  That seems terrifying to me. 

There are youtubers Naka and Dom crying about being stuck in Asia and regretting going on their trip at the start of all this. They said some flights were 15K so they cobbled some flights together and hope they can make it through to get home. 

I was watching it going....I hope y'all have a contingency plan beyond what "should" happen.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I want to SCREAMMMM!
really.
I already had anxiety, bc in Public health I know what's coming. I didn't sleep much last night...my anxiety is up and my cycle is raging. So I'm eating a lot.
But I get to work this morning, my staff are in an uproar, they want to shut down public access bc the State is shutting down public access EXCEPT essential services...like ours....so we stay open which I had to remind them.
Then one of my staff members (a supervisor) piggy backs (reply all) an email to my boss' boss and our community partners some incorrect, non-CDC guidelines on what SHE thinks we ought to do to protect ourselves. My boss' boss rang my phone off the hook for 1/2 hour asking if I co-signed on that---which I didn't and had to chew my staff member out. All this is going on while I'm fielding emails from the public, agreeing to interviews, and seeing a client here and there. Then the ball drops.
ANOTHER community partner who's offices house my field staff sends and email chastising another supervisor of mine out there about not telling her---wait for it....that one of my staff members took their  out to ground zero California where there is community spread for a wedding this past weekend.....A WEDDING that someone REFUSED to cancel....Has been back in Florida since Monday....Comes to work YESTERDAY, and then only today, her and her supervisor asked if she could isolate while working phones. The local nurse for that clinic calls the CDC and of course sends her home to quarantine for 14 days. Not to mention I just found out one of my staff has cancer and isn't doing too good...and is older....and another one wants to take a leave of absence because she doesn't want to engage with the public.

All this before 10 AM this morning.
I want to use a bow and arrow Robin Hood style and line them all up. The 2 supervisors, my assistant, the boss, the one who is threatening to leave....save California girl for a kick in the rear then bow and arrow.
I'm tired.


----------



## Peppermynt

This is long but this guy is making sense to me. Some may consider it alarmist, but I really think he's right.

Watch CNBC's full interview with billionaire investor Bill Ackman on coronavirus outbreak - CNBC

https://apple.news/AC6xT3eDeRJSqGhRSreMjjw


----------



## MzRhonda

mz.rae said:


> I’m sorry but I’m getting annoyed at people on Facebook who are still asking why people are panicking, and bringing up how Coronavirus is on disinfectant bottles. I can’t believe there are people out here still this dense!


They are all the trump followers you can always tell by the words they use. Many were all excited about his PC today because he was going to be telling everyone he had a vaccine for it already.


----------



## Chicoro

*How to Self Isolate in  Small Places Like a Studio Apartment You Share with a Partner or Your Family
(**I made up and call it the 4 Tap Method: )*​

If you feel sick and are not able to get testing, or are refused testing and told to go home, try to isolate yourself from your family. Use a separate bedroom and bathroom if they exist in your home. For many, this is not possible. What if you share a studio apartment with a partner or your family?


_*"What if I have roommates?*

I hope you like your bedroom because this is your home for the next 14 days. You shouldn’t leave it other than to get something to eat or use the bathroom — and you should let your roommates use the kitchen / bathroom before you go in. Remember to also thoroughly disinfect surfaces you touch after you’re done to avoid contaminating shared spaces, and do not share household items like cups, plates, utensils, and towels during this time.


If you share a bed with your partner, it’s best to also isolate from each other if possible to avoid potentially transmitting the virus to one another. Even if you both were in an impacted country together, it’s still possible one person could have caught it separately. If you live in a small studio apartment and have no place else to go, the CDC recommends wearing a face mask when you’re around housemates."_
*https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/6/2...tine-self-isolate-how-to-best-practices-virus
*
*Overview of What You May Want to Do:*

Let everyone use the kitchen first, then you go. Then you disinfect it after you finish.
Family members should disinfect the kitchen BEFORE they use it, after you have been in it and then disinfect it again after they use it. (Chicoro suggestion)

Let everyone use the bathroom first, then you. Then you disinfect it after you finish.
Family members should disinfect the bathroom BEFORE they use it, after you have been in it and then disinfect it again after they use it. (Chicoro suggestion)

You, the affected one, need to wear a face mask, while you are in the home together. 

Do not share towels, cups, plates or utensils.
Get your toothbrushes out the bathroom! (Chicoro suggestion)

If you are self isolating, keep your toothbrush away everyone else's toothbrush. (Chicoro suggestion)



*4 Tap Method: (Assuming affected person is well enough to clean after him or herself)*
Tap 1: Unaffected person disinfects kitchen or bathroom before using it.
Tap 2: Unaffected person disinfects kitchen or bathroom after using it.
Tap 3: Affected person disinfects kitchen or bathroom before using it.
Tap 4: Affected person disinfects kitchen or bathroom after using it.


----------



## Chicoro

Current Infection Rate : Number of Coronavirus cases double around every five (5) days.


----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I want to SCREAMMMM!
> really.
> I already had anxiety, bc in Public health I know what's coming. I didn't sleep much last night...my anxiety is up and my cycle is raging. So I'm eating a lot.
> But I get to work this morning, my staff are in an uproar, they want to shut down public access bc the State is shutting down public access EXCEPT essential services...like ours....so we stay open which I had to remind them.
> Then one of my staff members (a supervisor) piggy backs (reply all) an email to my boss' boss and our community partners some incorrect, non-CDC guidelines on what SHE thinks we ought to do to protect ourselves. My boss' boss rang my phone off the hook for 1/2 hour asking if I co-signed on that---which I didn't and had to chew my staff member out. All this is going on while I'm fielding emails from the public, agreeing to interviews, and seeing a client here and there. Then the ball drops.
> ANOTHER community partner who's offices house my field staff sends and email chastising another supervisor of mine out there about not telling her---wait for it....that one of my staff members took their  out to ground zero California where there is community spread for a wedding this past weekend.....A WEDDING that someone REFUSED to cancel....Has been back in Florida since Monday....Comes to work YESTERDAY, and then only today, her and her supervisor asked if she could isolate while working phones. The local nurse for that clinic calls the CDC and of course sends her home to quarantine for 14 days. Not to mention I just found out one of my staff has cancer and isn't doing too good...and is older....and another one wants to take a leave of absence because she doesn't want to engage with the public.
> 
> All this before 10 AM this morning.
> I want to use a bow and arrow Robin Hood style and line them all up. The 2 supervisors, my assistant, the boss, the one who is threatening to leave....save California girl for a kick in the rear then bow and arrow.
> I'm tired.



A bet you handled everything with aplomb and professionalism. That's why we here girl, for you to VENT!


----------



## intellectualuva

I cannot believe Italy has more deaths than china and we arent even sure if they are on the downside of this thing smh.


----------



## Chicoro

shelli4018 said:


> I’ve muted the Presidents presser. He can’t get his narcissistic supply at his rallies so he’s taking Pence’s one little job. I’ll wait for highlights after it’s over. Doubt he’s saying anything helpful.
> 
> Also, where is Dr. Fauci? He wasn’t there yesterday either.



He was on a JAMA podcast on March 18th, 2020.


----------



## Chicoro

intellectualuva said:


> I cannot believe Italy has more deaths than china and we arent even sure if they are on the downside of this thing smh.



I think China likely has had more deaths than they reported. But, I can't substantiate that. It is merely conjecture on my part. Which boils down to plain old, my opinion.


----------



## moneychaser

Chicoro said:


> I think China likely has had more deaths than they reported. But, I can't substantiate that. It is merely conjecture on my part. Which boils down to plain old, my opinion.



Yes I think China is lying


----------



## Ganjababy

It must be a nightmare to manage people now. I was thinking about this yesterday. Then there are those people who are only there for a pay check and take every possible sick day leaving the team short staffed. 




naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I want to SCREAMMMM!
> really.
> I already had anxiety, bc in Public health I know what's coming. I didn't sleep much last night...my anxiety is up and my cycle is raging. So I'm eating a lot.
> But I get to work this morning, my staff are in an uproar, they want to shut down public access bc the State is shutting down public access EXCEPT essential services...like ours....so we stay open which I had to remind them.
> Then one of my staff members (a supervisor) piggy backs (reply all) an email to my boss' boss and our community partners some incorrect, non-CDC guidelines on what SHE thinks we ought to do to protect ourselves. My boss' boss rang my phone off the hook for 1/2 hour asking if I co-signed on that---which I didn't and had to chew my staff member out. All this is going on while I'm fielding emails from the public, agreeing to interviews, and seeing a client here and there. Then the ball drops.
> ANOTHER community partner who's offices house my field staff sends and email chastising another supervisor of mine out there about not telling her---wait for it....that one of my staff members took their  out to ground zero California where there is community spread for a wedding this past weekend.....A WEDDING that someone REFUSED to cancel....Has been back in Florida since Monday....Comes to work YESTERDAY, and then only today, her and her supervisor asked if she could isolate while working phones. The local nurse for that clinic calls the CDC and of course sends her home to quarantine for 14 days. Not to mention I just found out one of my staff has cancer and isn't doing too good...and is older....and another one wants to take a leave of absence because she doesn't want to engage with the public.
> 
> All this before 10 AM this morning.
> I want to use a bow and arrow Robin Hood style and line them all up. The 2 supervisors, my assistant, the boss, the one who is threatening to leave....save California girl for a kick in the rear then bow and arrow.
> I'm tired.


----------



## Guapa1

Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.


----------



## Ganjababy

*China Is Avoiding Blame by Trolling the World

Beijing is successfully dodging culpability for its role in spreading the coronavirus.*

The evidence of China’s deliberate cover-up of the coronavirus outbreak in Wuhan is a matter of public record. In suppressing information about the virus, doing little to contain it, and allowing it to spread unchecked in the crucial early days and weeks, the regime imperiled not only its own country and its own citizens but also the more than 100 nations now facing their own potentially devastating outbreaks. More perniciously, the Chinese government censored and detained those brave doctors and whistleblowers who attempted to sound the alarm and warn their fellow citizens when they understood the gravity of what was to come.

[Read: We were warned]

Some American commentators and Democratic politicians are aghast at Donald Trump and Republicans for referring to the pandemic as the “Wuhan virus” and repeatedly pointing to China as the source of the pandemic. In naming the disease COVID-19, the World Health Organization specifically avoided mentioning Wuhan. Yet in de-emphasizing where the epidemic began (something China has been aggressively pushing for), we run the risk of obscuring Beijing’s role in letting the disease spread beyond its borders.

China has a history of mishandling outbreaks, including SARS in 2002 and 2003. But Chinese leaders’ negligence in December and January—for well over a month after the first outbreak in Wuhan—far surpasses those bungled responses. The end of last year was the time for authorities to act, and, as Nicholas D. Kristof of The New York Times has noted, “act decisively they did—not against the virus, but against whistle-blowers who were trying to call attention to the public health threat.”

This is what allowed the virus to spread across the globe. Because the Chinese Communist Party was pretending that there was little to be concerned about, Wuhan was a porous purveyor of the virus. The government only instituted a lockdown in Wuhan on January 23—seven weeks after the virus first appeared. As events in Italy, the United States, Spain, and France have shown, quite a lot can happen in a week, much less seven. By then, mayor Zhou Xianwang admitted that more than 5 million people had already left Wuhan.

If that weren’t enough, we can plumb recent history for an even more damning account. In a 2019 article, Chinese experts warned it was “highly likely that future SARS- or MERS-like coronavirus outbreaks will originate from bats, and there is an increased probability that this will occur in China.” In a 2007 journal article, infectious-disease specialists published a study arguing that “the presence of a large reservoir of SARS-CoV-like viruses in horseshoe bats, together with the culture of eating exotic mammals in southern China, is a time bomb. The possibility of the reemergence of SARS and other novel viruses from animals or laboratories and therefore the need for preparedness should not be ignored.” It was ignored.

[Anne Applebaum: The coronavirus called America’s bluff]

The political scientist Andrew Michta has drawn controversy and accusations of racism for stating what any measured overview of the evidence makes clear. “The question about assigning agency and blame is pretty straightforward to answer,” he writes in The American Interest. The Chinese state, he says, is culpable.

But is this a time for blame? Yes, it is. Accounting for responsibility when a disaster happens—particularly one likely to devastate entire countries, leaving thousands dead—is not beside the point, particularly as Chinese officials move to take advantage of the crisis and launch a disinformation campaign claiming that the U.S. Army introduced the virus.

Well before the new coronavirus spread across American cities, the Chinese regime was already rather creatively trolling U.S. publications, expelling American journalists, and “weaponizing wokeness” over anything it perceived as critical of China’s role in mishandling the epidemic. To hear Chinese spokespeople use the language of racism and prejudice is somewhat surreal, considering this is a regime that has put more than 1 million Muslims and ethnic minorities in “reeducation” camps.

Of course, Americans will have to be vigilant against scapegoating Asians in general or the Chinese people in particular. With one of the highest infection rates and death tolls, Chinese citizens have suffered enough. The Chinese leadership, however, is another matter. A government is not a race. It’s a regime—and easily one of the worst and most brutal in our lifetime. Criticizing authoritarian regimes for what they do outside their own borders and to their own people is simply calling things as they are. To do otherwise is to forgo analysis and accuracy in the name of assuaging a regime that deserves no such consideration.

[Lizzie O’Leary: The modern supply chain is snapping]

Those American critics who raise the racism canard are themselves inadvertently collapsing the distinctions between an authoritarian regime and those who live under it. Too many also seem comfortable drawing moral equivalencies between the Chinese regime and Donald Trump. This attitude is hard to take seriously. Trump didn’t block the media from reporting on the coronavirus; he did not disappear his critics. The nature of a regime matters. And this is why I, for one, am glad to live in a democracy, however flawed, in this time of unprecedented crisis.

After the crisis, whenever after is, the relationship with China cannot and should not go back to normal. Nothing, in any case, will go back to normal after the sheer scale of destruction becomes clear. Of course, the rest of the world will have to live with the Chinese leadership as long as it remains in power. But this pandemic should, finally, disabuse us of any remaining hope that the Chinese regime could be a responsible global actor. It is not, and it will not become one.
https://apple.news/Av5Wex4bISnC1Q_wZRVaJvQ


----------



## shelli4018

Guapa1 said:


> Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.


Oh no! I’m sorry. How long have you had symptoms? Are you in quarantine?


----------



## SoniT

It's nice to see Dr. Fauci on that podcast posted above. Very informative.


----------



## sheanu

Apparently someone in my husband's office  tested positive yesterday. Now hubby has to self quarantine. Do I have to tell folks as well?


----------



## awhyley

Guapa1 said:


> Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone *I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone*. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.



You need to see a doctor.  How do they expect to cure people when you have to get to the point where you can't do anything?   If you can't talk on the phone, you're going to trouble communicating on that helpline later.  Call while you can still get words out.


----------



## sheanu

Guapa1 said:


> Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.


Girl I hope you're able to get treated soon.


----------



## Guapa1

shelli4018 said:


> Oh no! I’m sorry. How long have you had symptoms? Are you in quarantine?


Yes, I've been in quarantine since Monday. The sore throat started Sunday evening and have progressed since.

Edit



awhyley said:


> You need to see a doctor.  *How do they expect to cure people when you have to get to the point where you can't do anything?*   If you can't talk on the phone, you're going to trouble communicating on that helpline later.  Call while you can still get words out.



I'm on the phone to the helpline now. 
They aren't trying to cure people. Our Prime Minister stood up and said that people are gonna die while they build up herd immunity.


----------



## starfish

So a small country like Italy has more deaths than a country with almost a third of all humanity?  Is that even statistically possible? China lies.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

starfish said:


> So a small country like Italy has more deaths than a country with almost a third of all humanity?  Is that even statistically possible? China lies.


I don’t doubt they are lying but I think it’s possible if you locked people down early enough.


----------



## meka72

Take care of yourself! 



Guapa1 said:


> Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> they say they have enough food to last until June July, do you believe it?



Nope.  Headed to the store in a few minutes for a few things.  Got the cleaning supplies already, but realizing that actual food (and lots of it) is now required.



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> my food store is still stocked out I checked the specials this week and there's nothing special about it, I will be getting the marinara sauce 2/$5.00 and spaghetti 2/$3 is not bad.



Hoping to get some "good deals" which here means nothing spoiled.



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this maybe the last week for work.



You betcha.  I don't forsee them going past March without a lockdown.  It might make sense with the lack of cruise and air visitors right now.


----------



## Chicoro

Guapa1 said:


> Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.



Can you say that you are so ill, you can't do anything, and get some help? Do you have someone to help you?


----------



## Dposh167

I'm supposed to be on diet. I'm working from home and have been eating well the last week. Well today I almost snapped of cabin fever.
Idk why I torture myself listening to trump's press conf. After trump said "chinese virus" within the first minute of his speech I shut the tv off and left for walmart to pick up some frozen veggies. Luckily they had a lot of frozen broccoli and my hot sauce I love. 

Oh and I also got a fish sandwich at my local take out spot. 
And if I had a wine cooler, I would've drank that at 11:30am.
So i'm munching on candy right now with flavored carbonated water


----------



## sheanu




----------



## Lute

@sheanu
_"I view it as, in a sense, of wartime president," President Donald Trump said in a news conference Wednesday. "I mean, that's what we're fighting. It's a very tough situation here."_

The quote from the article makes me wanna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





can't trust someone who led this country astray just for the likes.... Nah..We had two months.... and he was late to the party....


----------



## Loving

Chicoro said:


> I think China likely has had more deaths than they reported. But, I can't substantiate that. It is merely conjecture on my part. Which boils down to plain old, my opinion.


I agree with you.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Guapa1 said:


> Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.



It’s also keeping the numbers low in the US. My cousin lives in California and has your exact same symptoms, plus muscle aches. She went to Urgent Care last night and they refused to see her/let her in. They did a “virtual” appointment on the phone and sent her home. No test.

I hope you recover quickly. ((Hugs))


----------



## sheanu

Lute said:


> @sheanu
> _"*I view it as, in a sense, of wartime president*," President Donald Trump said in a news conference Wednesday. "I mean, that's what we're fighting. It's a very tough situation here."_
> 
> The quote from the article makes me wanna
> 
> 
> can't trust someone who led this country astray just for the likes.... Nah..We had two months.... and he was late to the party....


I appreciate everyone who's directly quoting this man. So inarticulate...


----------



## Ganjababy

my sister may have it and they refuse to test her too. In Ja. They r=tI=old her to self quarantine. So I agree. The numbers being reported is not at all accurate.


----------



## meka72

My friend, who lives in Nashville, was made aware that one of her coworkers tested positive for C19. She has been sick with cold/flu these last 3-4 days and has steadily gotten worse. She’s gotten a runaround about getting tested and who to contact about testing.


----------



## Chicoro

meka72 said:


> My friend, who lives in Nashville, was made aware that one of her coworkers tested positive for C19. She has been sick with cold/flu these last 3-4 days and has steadily gotten worse. She’s gotten a runaround about getting tested and who to contact about testing.



I am sorry to hear this. This is why it is imperative that we protect ourselves and our loved ones.


----------



## sheanu

They're now having us come into the office in offsetting teams.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Ganjababy said:


> *China Is Avoiding Blame by Trolling the World
> 
> Beijing is successfully dodging culpability for its role in spreading the coronavirus.*
> 
> The evidence of China’s deliberate cover-up of the coronavirus outbreak in Wuhan is a matter of public record. In suppressing information about the virus, doing little to contain it, and allowing it to spread unchecked in the crucial early days and weeks, the regime imperiled not only its own country and its own citizens but also the more than 100 nations now facing their own potentially devastating outbreaks. More perniciously, the Chinese government censored and detained those brave doctors and whistleblowers who attempted to sound the alarm and warn their fellow citizens when they understood the gravity of what was to come.
> 
> [Read: We were warned]
> 
> Some American commentators and Democratic politicians are aghast at Donald Trump and Republicans for referring to the pandemic as the “Wuhan virus” and repeatedly pointing to China as the source of the pandemic. In naming the disease COVID-19, the World Health Organization specifically avoided mentioning Wuhan. Yet in de-emphasizing where the epidemic began (something China has been aggressively pushing for), we run the risk of obscuring Beijing’s role in letting the disease spread beyond its borders.
> 
> China has a history of mishandling outbreaks, including SARS in 2002 and 2003. But Chinese leaders’ negligence in December and January—for well over a month after the first outbreak in Wuhan—far surpasses those bungled responses. The end of last year was the time for authorities to act, and, as Nicholas D. Kristof of The New York Times has noted, “act decisively they did—not against the virus, but against whistle-blowers who were trying to call attention to the public health threat.”
> 
> This is what allowed the virus to spread across the globe. Because the Chinese Communist Party was pretending that there was little to be concerned about, Wuhan was a porous purveyor of the virus. The government only instituted a lockdown in Wuhan on January 23—seven weeks after the virus first appeared. As events in Italy, the United States, Spain, and France have shown, quite a lot can happen in a week, much less seven. By then, mayor Zhou Xianwang admitted that more than 5 million people had already left Wuhan.
> 
> If that weren’t enough, we can plumb recent history for an even more damning account. In a 2019 article, Chinese experts warned it was “highly likely that future SARS- or MERS-like coronavirus outbreaks will originate from bats, and there is an increased probability that this will occur in China.” In a 2007 journal article, infectious-disease specialists published a study arguing that “the presence of a large reservoir of SARS-CoV-like viruses in horseshoe bats, together with the culture of eating exotic mammals in southern China, is a time bomb. The possibility of the reemergence of SARS and other novel viruses from animals or laboratories and therefore the need for preparedness should not be ignored.” It was ignored.
> 
> [Anne Applebaum: The coronavirus called America’s bluff]
> 
> The political scientist Andrew Michta has drawn controversy and accusations of racism for stating what any measured overview of the evidence makes clear. “The question about assigning agency and blame is pretty straightforward to answer,” he writes in The American Interest. The Chinese state, he says, is culpable.
> 
> But is this a time for blame? Yes, it is. Accounting for responsibility when a disaster happens—particularly one likely to devastate entire countries, leaving thousands dead—is not beside the point, particularly as Chinese officials move to take advantage of the crisis and launch a disinformation campaign claiming that the U.S. Army introduced the virus.
> 
> Well before the new coronavirus spread across American cities, the Chinese regime was already rather creatively trolling U.S. publications, expelling American journalists, and “weaponizing wokeness” over anything it perceived as critical of China’s role in mishandling the epidemic. To hear Chinese spokespeople use the language of racism and prejudice is somewhat surreal, considering this is a regime that has put more than 1 million Muslims and ethnic minorities in “reeducation” camps.
> 
> Of course, Americans will have to be vigilant against scapegoating Asians in general or the Chinese people in particular. With one of the highest infection rates and death tolls, Chinese citizens have suffered enough. The Chinese leadership, however, is another matter. A government is not a race. It’s a regime—and easily one of the worst and most brutal in our lifetime. Criticizing authoritarian regimes for what they do outside their own borders and to their own people is simply calling things as they are. To do otherwise is to forgo analysis and accuracy in the name of assuaging a regime that deserves no such consideration.
> 
> [Lizzie O’Leary: The modern supply chain is snapping]
> 
> Those American critics who raise the racism canard are themselves inadvertently collapsing the distinctions between an authoritarian regime and those who live under it. Too many also seem comfortable drawing moral equivalencies between the Chinese regime and Donald Trump. This attitude is hard to take seriously. Trump didn’t block the media from reporting on the coronavirus; he did not disappear his critics. The nature of a regime matters. And this is why I, for one, am glad to live in a democracy, however flawed, in this time of unprecedented crisis.
> 
> After the crisis, whenever after is, the relationship with China cannot and should not go back to normal. Nothing, in any case, will go back to normal after the sheer scale of destruction becomes clear. Of course, the rest of the world will have to live with the Chinese leadership as long as it remains in power. But this pandemic should, finally, disabuse us of any remaining hope that the Chinese regime could be a responsible global actor. It is not, and it will not become one.
> https://apple.news/Av5Wex4bISnC1Q_wZRVaJvQ


Trump is an egotistical blowhard but we can troll him nonstop, showing our faces and with our real names, knowing that there will be no men in black shades knocking on the door.

As for China, I won't be surprised if most of the world pulls  up stakes and keeps it at arm's length going forward.


----------



## Dellas

https://www.npr.org/2020/03/19/8183...y-by-the-coronavirus-may-get-a-mortgage-break

One year break from mortgage. Not a forgiveness.  

Something tells me this is a depression not a recession.


----------



## rayne

Just want to say that I'm praying for all of you ladies that have the virus, think that you have the virus and/or have loved ones that are infected. You are not alone. We're with you!! We WILL get through this!!


----------



## Chicoro

*Possible Red Flag: 
ACE Inhibitors (Commonly used High blood pressure medication)  and Hypertension (High blood pressure)
*​*Cliff Notes/Summary*:
Statistics were broken down of 99% of the people who died from the virus [on a specific day, in Italy]. Of that 99% of people with underlying health issues, *75%* had high blood pressure, [and were probably] on medication to control high blood pressure.

*Source 1: Video from March 18th, 2020*
_Doctor Fauci says that, "[...]  an ACE inhibitor, can result in an increase expression of the receptor for ACE. So, what is possible for people on ACE inhibitors, a very commonly used drug for hypertension, that they maybe without knowing, increasing the expression of the receptors of the virus itself. [...] There was an article published by Bloomberg, of a medical summary, that 99% of the people who died, had an underlying condition. [...] However, when they broke down the underlying conditions, *75% of it was hypertension*, which to me was a bit of a red flag..."_

This may mean that when you take a common drug for hypertension, it may create more places for the coronavirus to attach to, in your body.
*@10:30* in the video. It is* @12:22* in the video where he talks about

*Posting video for a second time from March 18th, 2020:*

*

Source 2: Article on Vox from March 13th, 2020*
*Why Covid-19 is so dangerous for older adults*
*Older people also have a higher prevalence of chronic disease *
_The longer we live, the more likely our cells are to replicate in dangerous ways, the more damage they accumulate, and the more likely our organs are to stop functioning normally. This puts us at a heightened risk of chronic health conditions, like cancer or diabetes. Along with already weakened immune systems, these underlying diseases can make it harder for the body to ward off infections. The takeaway: It’s not just age alone that endangers people; it’s being older with one or more chronic diseases. 

 Among the 105 patients who had died in Italy as of March 4, two-thirds had three or more preexisting conditions. *The most common was hypertension,* *followed by ischemic heart disease and diabetes mellitus.*_

*link: https://www.vox.com/2020/3/12/21173783/coronavirus-death-age-covid-19-elderly-seniors*


----------



## Chicoro

Black people tend to have high incidents of hypertension and diabetes in the African American community. Someone stated this before me up thread. I am re-iterating this.

Also, children can be vectors or spreaders of the virus. Now is not the time to have elders watching children.  Another re-iteration of what was stated by someone else up thread.

There is no data to clinically substantiate this, but there are indicators  written up in medical papers. 

What to do?

Wash your hands
 Wear masks
Isolate and protect your elderly family members
Isolate and protect those compromised by high blood pressure and diabetes.  

Whenever possible, stay away from sick people and crowds.


----------



## Chicoro

Keep your Spirits up, pretty Ladies. Stay informed. Continue to take care of yourselves!


----------



## Lute

@UmSumayyah  The CCP may think so.. but the Chinese citizens.. they some knows whats up..and they will be treading softly while carrying a big stick.


----------



## Peppermynt

Another good website with up to date info by country:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## shelli4018

My niece in NY appears to have it. Had a telephone appointment with her doctor who said she isn’t sick enough to test.  But to assume she has it. Her symptoms are: cough, breathing difficulty and fatigue. Started feeling symptoms 2 weeks ago but thought it was anxiety.

She’s only 26. 

My BFF’s niece went to Florida over the weekend to party. She’s currently on FB complaining of body aches. Chalking it up to allergies. But I dunno. I’m stalking her FB page with interest.


----------



## NijaG

The US Fortune 500 companies and the Government need to accept their part in why the US is under-prepared for such a crisis.

They need to stop blaming China.

Due to the capitalist corporate structure and need for excessive profits, they allowed essential things (medicines) that shouldn’t be manufactured outside the US in a large capacity to be left in a nation that for more than half the time there is always some political/social crisis or tension between the two nations.  

Also..... how many viral scares have being traced to China and still nothing serious has been done to boost this nation’s medical infrastructure in response to future crisis?

Wasn’t there an article on how the current Pres. refused test kits from WHO for this particular virus and a contract was awarded to “a company” from someone in his circle to produce the test, which wasn’t very effective?

Greedy wicked people who are always willing to sacrifice the masses for money.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Good grief.

Swipe


----------



## dicapr

Guapa1 said:


> Y'all, I think I've got this thing. I didn't think that I did because I haven't got a fever. I started off with a sore throat and it turned to a cough which is getting worse. If I talk to anyone on the phone I get breathless to the point I've stopped answering the phone. Not able to get tested and can't call the helpline unless "I'm so ill, I can't do anything". It's keeping the number artificially low here in the UK.



Get to a doctor if you canI was like that earlier this year and I had a severe case bronchitis.


----------



## Everything Zen

Chicoro said:


> Current Infection Rate : Number of Coronavirus cases double around every five (5) days.



from what I’m seeing in Chicago it’s almost daily


----------



## Guapa1

Thanks, ladies. Ended up with paramedics round. I'm not bad enough to go to a hospital, thank God.
My oxygen levels were OK. I wasn't tested, but the paramedic said it's likely that it is C-19. I need to stay rested and take paracetamol. 

I asked if I should inform the people I've been around and was told I didn't have to because I haven't had an official test and if they have symptoms they should be self-isolating anyway.
That just feels so wrong.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

@Guapa1 Feel better soon!


----------



## Layluh

Well our police department got 4800 test kits today from the government. I actually got to hold one in my hand. The weird thing is it wasn't even labeled as a corona test. They were labeled as chlamydia test and urea something or other.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Someone at my job has tested positive but we don’t know who. Their team has been notified. I started working from home this week but they asked us to come in Monday for phones. 
NOPE!


----------



## rayne

This is very helpful

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/ot...t-content-id=BB11qFxE&fullscreen=true#image=1


*This Is How to Know If You Should Be Tested for Coronavirus*

By now, you probably know that the symptoms of coronavirus include a runny nose, cough, sore throat, aches and pains, and fever. The only problem? Those are also some of the symptoms of the common cold or the flu. And given that we're still in flu season, how do you know if you should treat your symptoms as coronavirus or something less serious? We spoke to *Eudene Harry*, MD, Medical Director at the Oasis Wellness and Rejuvenation Center in Orlando, Florida, to find out.

Earlier this week, there were numerous reports of people being turned away at hospitals due to strict coronavirus testing criteria from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). On Wednesday, Vice President *Mike Pence* said they would be removing those earlier restrictions on testing for coronavirus, and that anyone with a doctor's order could now qualify for testing. Wondering if your symptoms are "severe" enough to warrant going to the doctor instead of just staying home and drinking fluids? *Click through the slideshow above* to learn what Dr. Harry recommends.


*How do you know if your symptoms are "severe" enough to be tested for coronavirus?*
"Our definition of severe depends on various factors, like whether you're young and healthy or older with pre-existing conditions," Harry says. "But, generally, what we ask is whether you have shortness of breath, a high persistent fever, and are unable to eat or drink any liquids—those are signs things are getting more severe."


*Your breathing is a big indicator of coronavirus.*
Given that coronavirus is a respiratory disease, Harry says that the first question that doctors ask is whether or not the patient is breathing normally and whether or not they have any chest pain. What counts as "normal" depends on the person. If you're a smoker and regularly cough, or if you have anxiety and experience shortness of breath during panic attacks, neither of these would be considered a sign of coronavirus.

"If you usually run out of breath while climbing the stairs, that's not something to be concerned about," Harry says. "But one of the things we look at is whether or not someone can complete a sentence. If they need to take several breaths throughout, that's a sign they're having trouble breathing."


*Pay attention to worsening symptoms.*
If you wake up with a slight fever and the sniffles, Harry says you should follow the standard protocol for a cold: stay home and rest and drink plenty of fluids. If you find your symptoms getting worse in spite of that, call your doctor, especially if you're older and/or have pre-existing conditions.

"Older people with pre-existing conditions decompensate relatively quickly," Harry says. "With younger, healthier people, there's usually a slope in the decline, which means there's more time for intervention."


*Wash your hands often and try to reduce contact with others.*
Even if your symptoms are just a cold, it's a good idea to take extra precautionary measures to help avoid infecting others or delaying recovery. While medical professionals have said that face masks will not protect you from contracting coronavirus, they should be worn by those who already have the disease to avoid contagion. That means it's extra important to do things like cover your mouth when you cough or sneeze, to wash your hands for at least 20 seconds, and to minimize direct contact with other people as much as possible.

"A common cold can leave you more susceptible to picking up other diseases, and it is possible to have more than one infection," Harry says. "So you want to limit your exposure to other people and have your immune system as prepped as possible."


*Listen to your body.*
"My final question to people is: 'Are you concerned about your symptoms?'" Harry says. If you feel the same way you usually feel during a common cold, then it's likely to just be a common cold. "But if a patient says something doesn't feel right to them, that's usually a good enough indicator for me to warrant testing," she says.

And if you feel like you're "about to curl up into a ball and die," Harry says, bypass the doctor and go straight to the ER, as you normally would.


*Don't panic.*
"Panicking doesn't accomplish anything," Harry says. "Panicking often leads us to make bad choices because you're not thinking clearly and can't make good decision. It can give you shortness of breath and wreck you immune system. Just remain cautiously aware."


----------



## intellectualuva

Layluh said:


> Well our police department got 4800 test kits today from the government. I actually got to hold one in my hand. The weird thing is it wasn't even labeled as a corona test. They were labeled as chlamydia test and urea something or other.



That is strange. I hope you got the right test.


----------



## meka72

Be careful if you’re in Raleigh


----------



## GreenEyedJen

meka72 said:


> Be careful if you’re in Raleigh



My God. WHAT is wrong with people?! If anyone from my area was going to that tour, they would’ve gone to that show. 

After tomorrow I’m barricading myself inside.


----------



## Deja9

Dellas said:


> https://www.npr.org/2020/03/19/8183...y-by-the-coronavirus-may-get-a-mortgage-break
> 
> One year break from mortgage. Not a forgiveness.
> 
> *Something tells me this is a depression not a recession*.



Exactly what I heard on CNN yesterday. We will get through this by God’s grace.


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> My niece in NY appears to have it. Had a telephone appointment with her doctor who said she isn’t sick enough to test.  But to assume she has it. Her symptoms are: cough, breathing difficulty and fatigue. Started feeling symptoms 2 weeks ago but thought it was anxiety.
> 
> She’s only 26.
> 
> My BFF’s niece went to Florida over the weekend to party. She’s currently on FB complaining of body aches. Chalking it up to allergies. But I dunno. I’m stalking her FB page with interest.


People are walking around positive with no symptoms, my doctor told me the same thing --- no symptoms no test which makes no sense. They are definitely suppressing testing.. this sucks! How are we going to resolve this thing?


----------



## Ganjababy

They are using alternative specimen collection kits already available, instead of waiting for new production, they decided that they can be used for collection of specimens for COVID-19 testing. One of these is the chlamydia culture kits.




Layluh said:


> Well our police department got 4800 test kits today from the government. I actually got to hold one in my hand. The weird thing is it wasn't even labeled as a corona test. They were labeled as chlamydia test and urea something or other.





intellectualuva said:


> That is strange. I hope you got the right test.


----------



## yaya24

Not sure if this has been posted.. but this is very disturbing.


----------



## Dellas

https://slate.com/business/2020/03/...ryone-still-found-a-way-to-screw-the-poor.amp



Well don't count on those checks.
Tax rebate


----------



## vevster

https://nypost.com/2020/03/19/20-ye..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_4993557


The tragic 20-year-old soccer coach who is one of the youngest known coronavirus victims had been sent home twice while seeking help — told by his doctor that there was “no need to worry,” according to his family.

Spanish youth coach Francisco Garcia — who would have turned 21 in October — initially thought he had a common cold when he fell ill on March 6, his stepfather, Juan Fernandez, told the Sun.

“He had a sore throat but he didn’t have a temperature,” Fernandez said, with his stepson seeing his doctor in Malaga three days later.

“His doctor told him to take paracetamol [acetaminophen] and sent him home and said there was no need to worry.”


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Dellas said:


> https://slate.com/business/2020/03/...ryone-still-found-a-way-to-screw-the-poor.amp
> 
> Well don't count on those checks.
> Tax rebate


Wow, who exactly is it helping?


----------



## dancinstallion

Belle Du Jour said:


> Ladies, how are you using the ACV?  Gargle/spit?  Or lemonade drink?





dancinstallion said:


> If you are having symptoms then you need to take it three times a day until symptoms subside.



Fyi.
My throat started tingling/felt like something was in it last night. So I ended up taking 2 tbsp of Apple cider vinegar four times a day mixed in a little water or juice, 2-3000mg vit c 4x day. Gargled with warm salt water with vinegar 3x a day. Half tab of zinc twice a day.
After a few hours I would start to feel the tingling again so doing this 4 x daily helped to spread it throughout the day compared to 3x and it stopped the tingling.

I will taper this down over the next day or two.


----------



## Dellas

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Wow, who exactly is it helping?


https://time.com/5806994/renter-protection-trump-covid/


Plan about rent only help homeowners.

The GOP/moderates are generous in crafting Bill's that only help a few. Bush 2.0. They don't care about a depression.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

My husband gets a haircut every Wednesday. As everything in our city is shutting down-casinos, restaurants, bars, non essential stores, gyms, EVERYTHING...as we have 5 positives in the city that hasn’t performed many tests and is down the street from a city with 8 deaths and we are being urged not to leave home...he went to get his haircut. I’m kind of baffled. 

People’s refusal to do something as simple as stay home unless you have to is BAFFLING to me.


----------



## Dellas

https://fortune.com/2020/03/19/coronavirus-trump-states-governors-medical-supplies-fema/?!


Trump outbid state government desperate for supplies.


President Donald Trump’s directive for governors to buy their own medical supplies to fight the coronavirus has run into a big problem—the federal government.

Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker told Trump during a video conference on Thursday that his state three times lost out to the federal government on purchases of critical supplies, creating an awkward moment during the made-for-TV event at Federal Emergency Management Agency headquarters in Washington.


“I’ve got a feeling that if someone has the chance to sell to you and to sell to me, I am going to lose on every one of those,” a sheepish-sounding Baker told Trump, who chuckled at the remark.

The president replied he still wants governors to seek out their own medical equipment, like protective gear for doctors and nurses as well as respirators, but acknowledged the federal government has greater buying power than any state.

“Prices are always a component of that also. And maybe that’s why you lost to the feds, OK, that’s probably why,” Trump said.

At Trump’s request, Vice President Mike Pence responded that “we want to facilitate all the states and the health care providers in your states to be able to access that supply chain as it becomes more robust.”

When New Mexico’s governor raised similar concerns later in the call, Trump said he would ask FEMA to ensure there were no conflicts with purchases in the future.

Trump earlier Thursday repeated his belief that the onus should be on the states—and not the federal government—to obtain needed equipment to combat the pandemic, saying his administration is not a “shipping clerk” for the supplies that could potentially save lives.


----------



## Chicoro

Everything Zen said:


> from what I’m seeing in Chicago it’s almost daily



Thank you for the information. 

@Everything Zen ,
The way it doubles globally and the way it doubles locally, are they different 'behaviors' of the virus? Do we count the doubling differently on a global scale than on a local scale?


----------



## Chicoro

NijaG said:


> The US Fortune 500 companies and the Government need to accept their part in why the US is under-prepared for such a crisis.
> 
> They need to stop blaming China.
> 
> Due to the capitalist corporate structure and need for excessive profits, they allowed essential things (medicines) that shouldn’t be manufactured outside the US in a large capacity to be left in a nation that for more than half the time there is always some political/social crisis or tension between the two nations.
> 
> Also..... how many viral scares have being traced to China and still nothing serious has been done to boost this nation’s medical infrastructure in response to future crisis?
> 
> Wasn’t there an article on how the current Pres. refused test kits from WHO for this particular virus and a contract was awarded to “a company” from someone in his circle to produce the test, which wasn’t very effective?
> 
> *Greedy wicked people who are always willing to sacrifice the masses for money.*




@NijaG  said:
*"Greedy wicked people who are always willing to sacrifice the masses for money."*

I respond with a resounding:









*
Cliff Notes of this article that is pasted below:*

*Lies* to public about real situation but knows the virus is AGGRESSIVE.
*Sells his stock*s using *inside information *based upon what HE knows about real situation three weeks before 1st person dies in US of coronavirus. *He sold 1.6 million* in two different transactions.

*Tells his rich friends* the real situation and they do the same.

*Avoids 30% loss *in stocks that most other investors experienced.
This practice by government officials using inside information *is NOT ILLEGAL*.
*Has cash *to buy stocks at low price that uninformed investors have sold. (From Chicoro, not in article)

*Holds on to those cheaply bought stocks* until the market goes up and makes a killing, figuratively and literally (From Chicoro, not in article).
*Huge transfer of wealth to 1% *happens *AGAIN *where little guy loses his money. (From Chicoro, not in article)

Posted on Thu, Mar 19th, 2020 by Jason Easley
*Sen. Richard Burr Dumped $1.6 Million In Stock Before The Market Crashed Using Coronavirus Inside Info*
FacebookTwitterSubscribePinterestRedditPrintMailFlipboard


Via ProPublica:

*Soon after he offered public assurances that the government was ready to battle the coronavirus, the powerful chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, Richard Burr, sold off a significant percentage of his stocks, unloading between $582,029 and $1.56 million of his holdings on Feb. 13 in 29 separate transactions.*

_As the head of the intelligence committee, Burr, a North Carolina Republican, *has access *to the government’s most highly classified information about threats to America’s security. His committee was receiving daily coronavirus briefings around this time.

Burr is also in the news for warning a group of his political donors to prepare for the coronavirus three weeks before the first death in the United States. As he was making public comments downplaying the impact of the virus, Sen. Burr was dumping his stock and* privately warning his donors to prepare for the worst.*

*Believe it or not, Sen. Burr’s activities were not illegal.* There is no law against members of Congress using information that they gain through their position in the stock market. Burr is not one of the richest members of the Senate, but he was still able to avoid a 30% stock loss by using information that other investors didn’t have.


*It’s not fair, and it is a practice the needs to be made illegal.
*_

@MamaBear2012   Thanks for this huge clue and confirmation of the missing piece for me!


----------



## Ganjababy

This is really disgusting. So the people who really need it won’t be getting it. Wow.





Dellas said:


> https://slate.com/business/2020/03/...ryone-still-found-a-way-to-screw-the-poor.amp
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't count on those checks.
> Tax rebate


----------



## Ganjababy

One family has 7 members sick and 4 died from the coronavirus. This is in the USA. Just saw it on the news. I cannot sleep.


----------



## Chicoro

Ladies,

*Don't get distracted by the pettiness going on in the news.*

*Stay calm. Think straight. Strategize. YOU are already experts at doing this whether you realize it or not!* Racism and its daily, barrages that come out of nowhere on a daily basis,  heightens and sharpens your coping skills and fortifies you. That's what you need in times of crisis. YOU already have it. Recognize your ability, affirm it and know it to be true.

*Focus on yourselves, your family and your neighbors.* You've been training your entire lives. *You are ready. *This is about coping, thinking straight and strategically, getting what you need even when you are purposely left out, lied to, cheated and mistreated. This is about being successfully when the situation is not fair. Sound familiar?* You are ready.*


Get your food. Get your supplies. Protect your elders and isolate them. Have your emergency plan A, B and C in place. Make sure you have your medicines.


Prepare and practice your plan on how you will address the situation if someone gets sick in your house but does not need the hospital. Prepare a room and bathroom in your house if you have the space. Remove stuff out the room and strip it down to the essentials of the room so you and or the mildly sick person can keep the area clean easily. Ideally, if you have it, use a room with NO CARPETING on the floor.


Prepare and practice your plan, write it down, in the case someone needs medical care. The purpose is to not to be panicked and to be ready. Which driving route will you take? At what point will you decide to go to the hospital? What indicators will you use? Do you have a call tree in place to check on family members to communicate information quickly and efficiently. Write it down and share your plan with your family.


Stay out of crowds. It's not enough to stay away from only visibly sick people. Everybody is suspect.


Do not do any non-essential shopping or going out.


There is a coming surge of the virus that will present that will probably hit around April 1st, 2020 in the US.  I have no inside information. I am just observing from my perch in quarantined, locked down France.


----------



## Chicoro

*Federal Student Loans Interest Being Waived for Extended Period Due to Corona Virus








*​

@NaturalEnigma
shared this in the 2020 Financial Freedom Thread, post #312:
_
"Not sure if this belongs here *but I went online to view my federal student loans and it *said on the website due to the Corona Virus pandemic *they are waiving the interest for an extended period of time*.  I’m so happy becuase my student loan balance is high and I accrue almost $500 a month in interest. That’s money I could either save or apply to my principle. My plan is to do a little bit of both. They said this might go on until the end of the year."


LHCF Link:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2020-financial-freedom.847441/page-11#post-25446839_





​


----------



## Chicoro

Ganjababy said:


> One family has 7 members sick and 4 died from the coronavirus. This is in the USA. Just saw it on the news. *I cannot sleep.*



You are prepared, @Ganjababy . You are protected. You have to realize that! Perhaps it is a blessing that you were not able to obtain an opportunity in nursing and that particular doorway has been closed to you, for now. That clearly says to me that you have another path to take, another door in which to go through for the benefit of you and for the benefit of others. You may be called to some other equally important purpose.


Here's a people article on the story @Ganjababy provided for us:

*3 Members of New Jersey Family Die from Coronavirus as 4 More Are Hospitalized*
"They can’t even mourn the way you would," a representative for the family said

By Benjamin VanHoose
March 19, 2020 09:19 AM
One family is weathering three tragedies due to coronavirus in a matter of days.

On Wednesday, 73-year-old Grace Fusco died after catching COVID-19, according to _The New York Times_. Grace was the matriarch of a big New Jersey family — she had 11 kids and 27 grandkids — and her death came hours after her son Carmine Fusco and days after her daughter Rita Jackson both died, both testing positive for the coronavirus.

A relative told the outlet that four more of Grace’s children are currently hospitalized with coronavirus, and about 20 other family members are quarantined in their homes.

“If they’re not on a respirator, they’re quarantined. It is so pitiful,” a representative for the family told the _Times_. “They can’t even mourn the way you would.”

For the Fusco family, _*the virus is believed to have originated at a dinner gathering that was attended by someone who had contact with a man infected with COVID-19,*_ said Judith M. Persichilli, state health commissioner, according to the _Times_.

https://people.com/health/3-members...-from-coronavirus-as-4-more-are-hospitalized/


----------



## vevster

I feel as if I am in a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## Chicoro

dancinstallion said:


> Fyi.
> My throat started tingling/felt like something was in it last night. So I ended up taking 2 tbsp of Apple cider vinegar four times a day mixed in a little water or juice, 2-3000mg vit c 4x day. Gargled with warm salt water with vinegar 3x a day. Half tab of zinc twice a day.
> After a few hours I would start to feel the tingling again so doing this 4 x daily helped to spread it throughout the day compared to 3x and it stopped the tingling.
> 
> I will taper this down over the next day or two.



Take care of yourself. Keep us posted.


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> I feel as if I am in a NIGHTMARE.



That's okay to feel that way. One thing about you vester, you see with crystal clear vision. You can analyze anything and see around and through things with your observations. Use that talent to help us. You have to stay focused and calm so your information can come through, like it usually does. We are depending on you!


----------



## Ganjababy

I am getting anxious. I had a driving test today and the driving test centres have been cancelling the tests every morning. This week.

 I see jobs coming up for emergency room nurses in my area. The hospital I was going for a job fair to next week emailed me to tell me they were cancelling the fair due to the virus but told me told they would be  posting new jobs on their website yesterday and I should apply. I am thinking of applying. DH said he will not be driving me to the hospital to work if I get a job.


Just heard on the news that they expect 1/2 of California to get it! So I guess the news is the same for everywhere else. I just cannot believe all of this.

thanks for being so positive and thanks for all the information. It’s all been a great help.



Chicoro said:


> You are prepared, @Ganjababy . You are protected. You have to realize that! Perhaps it is a blessing that you were not able to obtain an opportunity in nursing and that particular doorway has been closed to you, for now. That clearly says to me that you have another path to take, another door in which to go through for the benefit of you and for the benefit of others. You may be called to some other equally important purpose.
> 
> 
> Here's a people article on the story @Ganjababy provided for us:
> 
> *3 Members of New Jersey Family Die from Coronavirus as 4 More Are Hospitalized*
> "They can’t even mourn the way you would," a representative for the family said
> 
> By Benjamin VanHoose
> March 19, 2020 09:19 AM
> One family is weathering three tragedies due to coronavirus in a matter of days.
> 
> On Wednesday, 73-year-old Grace Fusco died after catching COVID-19, according to _The New York Times_. Grace was the matriarch of a big New Jersey family — she had 11 kids and 27 grandkids — and her death came hours after her son Carmine Fusco and days after her daughter Rita Jackson both died, both testing positive for the coronavirus.
> 
> A relative told the outlet that four more of Grace’s children are currently hospitalized with coronavirus, and about 20 other family members are quarantined in their homes.
> 
> “If they’re not on a respirator, they’re quarantined. It is so pitiful,” a representative for the family told the _Times_. “They can’t even mourn the way you would.”
> 
> For the Fusco family, _*the virus is believed to have originated at a dinner gathering that was attended by someone who had contact with a man infected with COVID-19,*_ said Judith M. Persichilli, state health commissioner, according to the _Times_.
> 
> https://people.com/health/3-members...-from-coronavirus-as-4-more-are-hospitalized/


----------



## Ganjababy

vevster said:


> I feel as if I am in a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## Layluh

Dellas said:


> https://fortune.com/2020/03/19/coronavirus-trump-states-governors-medical-supplies-fema/?!
> 
> 
> Trump outbid state government desperate for supplies.
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump’s directive for governors to buy their own medical supplies to fight the coronavirus has run into a big problem—the federal government.
> 
> Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker told Trump during a video conference on Thursday that his state three times lost out to the federal government on purchases of critical supplies, creating an awkward moment during the made-for-TV event at Federal Emergency Management Agency headquarters in Washington.
> 
> 
> “I’ve got a feeling that if someone has the chance to sell to you and to sell to me, I am going to lose on every one of those,” a sheepish-sounding Baker told Trump, who chuckled at the remark.
> 
> The president replied he still wants governors to seek out their own medical equipment, like protective gear for doctors and nurses as well as respirators, but acknowledged the federal government has greater buying power than any state.
> 
> “Prices are always a component of that also. And maybe that’s why you lost to the feds, OK, that’s probably why,” Trump said.
> 
> At Trump’s request, Vice President Mike Pence responded that “we want to facilitate all the states and the health care providers in your states to be able to access that supply chain as it becomes more robust.”
> 
> When New Mexico’s governor raised similar concerns later in the call, Trump said he would ask FEMA to ensure there were no conflicts with purchases in the future.
> 
> Trump earlier Thursday repeated his belief that the onus should be on the states—and not the federal government—to obtain needed equipment to combat the pandemic, saying his administration is not a “shipping clerk” for the supplies that could potentially save lives.



Wow! I didn't know he was making states order their own supplies. But we've sctually received a few shipments from the feds. Im not sure exactly what,  ill try to pay more attention to how much we get from the feds vs state. 

See I was wondering why we were getting weird stuff like hospital gowns and boot covers. Like yeah its the police dept for Texas medical center but we don't own any hospitals outright and besides we ended up handing everything off to Houston police dept.


----------



## Chicoro

Ganjababy said:


> I am getting anxious. I had a driving test today and the driving test centres have been cancelling the tests every morning. This week.
> 
> I see jobs coming up for emergency room nurses in my area. The hospital I was going for a job fair to next week emailed me to tell me they were cancelling the fair due to the virus but told me told they would be  posting new jobs on their website yesterday and I should apply. I am thinking of applying. DH said he will not be driving me to the hospital to work if I get a job.
> 
> 
> Just heard on the news that they expect 1/2 of California to get it! So I guess the news is the same for everywhere else. I just cannot believe all of this.
> 
> thanks for being so positive and thanks for all the information. It’s all been a great help.





You will make the best decision for you. Do it calmly, with a focus of love of self.


----------



## Chicoro

Layluh said:


> Wow! I didn't know he was making states order their own supplies. *But we've sctually received a few shipments from the feds.* Im not sure exactly what,  ill try to pay more attention to how much we get from the feds vs state.
> 
> See I was wondering why we were getting weird stuff like hospital gowns and boot covers. Like yeah its the police dept for Texas medical center but we don't own any hospitals outright and besides we ended up handing everything off to Houston police dept.



Good intel! Keep it coming.


----------



## sheanu

I'm really sick of these people. The rich and powerful in this country, from Trump on down, are really proving they don't care about the masses... given the injustices going on right now and the fact that this is presenting itself to be an issue of class disparity rather than just race, and these white people are buying up guns left and right, coronavirus could end up not being the only thing that claims lives in the near future.  Wait till that white man rage kicks in. 

These white people only voted in Trump cuz they thought he could do something for them. If they actually use this time away from work to think about how much they've LOST since he came in office and to read on what he and his rich friends have done during this black swan event (thanks for sharing @Chicoro ) this will be a mess.


----------



## SoniT

I've decided to limit my COVID-19 news consumption because it's giving me anxiety. l'm becoming a hypochondriac and thinking that I might have the virus every time I cough or sneeze. I hate feeling that way. Yesterday I had the TV on MSNBC on while I was working at home. Not good. Today I'll listen to music instead.


----------



## Peppermynt

This is so sad. Republicans profiting from tragedy while the rest of us watch our life savings get decimated. 

And I bet if the federal government buys up all the medical equipment and supplies that idiot will pick and choose which states get it based on who voted for him. 

It’s not new news nor unexpected but I think I’m at the point where the whole planet should just be thrown away.


----------



## Chicoro

*My observations based upon no verified data.
*
Take this information with a *grain of salt*. *My logic may just be stupid*.
I have no formal data, only my observations. So what I am saying could be a bunch of hooey and crap. Or, it may afford you some useful information.

*My Observations:*
I understand the virus has hot spots on the West Coast. Based upon my observations of the hot spots of the outbreaks around the world, I think that New York is going to have the highest and fastest surge. Then, the wave may move from East to West.

New York is the 3rd or 4th most populated state, depending upon which source you reference.


California
Texas
New York
Florida

But, it may be the largest port of entry for people legal and *illegal and trafficked people*.

Although Latin American people and South American people come through the US border on the West Coast, the _*majority *_of South Americans head to Western and Central Europe, which is the current epicenters for the surges in the virus.

I am talking about people who are clandestine and undocumented. I believe these undocumented people pose the greatest threat. Not because they are bad people, but because it is hard to identify them and track them and test them. Italy has never found "patient zero". They have only found "patient one" who I believe may have been a 30 year old male.

Why do I say this? Because the maps of human trafficking match, and could be overlayed over the the hotspots in the world.

Notice the flows and destinations of human trafficking:









Look at the a screen shot of the early John Hopkins interactive map:







You can see a correlation between this map's hot spots and the destinations and of the trafficking map. China has three (3) inflows to the destination areas, which were the initial hot spots for the Covid-19.  This correlation could be mere coincidence and it could be correlation with no real meaning.


This is why I feel that there will be a surge in cases on the East Coast. Then, that wave will move across  the US to the the West Coast, with California, Texas, Florida and Illinois being impacted by their own waves and surges.


----------



## Chicoro

SoniT said:


> I've decided to limit my COVID-19 news consumption because it's giving me anxiety. l'm becoming a hypochondriac and thinking that I might have the virus every time I cough or sneeze. I hate feeling that way. Yesterday I had the TV on MSNBC on while I was working at home. Not good. Today I'll listen to music instead.



Good decision! Give yourself the care you need.


----------



## Chicoro

Peppermynt said:


> This is so sad. Republicans profiting from tragedy while the rest of us watch our life savings get decimated.
> 
> _*And I bet if the federal government buys up all the medical equipment and supplies that idiot will pick and choose which states get it based on who voted for him. *_
> 
> It’s not new news nor unexpected but I think I’m at the point where the whole planet should just be thrown away.



*Great observation, disconcerting if true, but a great observation. * And we need to be prepared and ready for this, *NOT* surprised by this if it happens. I told ya'll you are best equipped. Look at how you are seeing things and how you understand and help one another.

Cry your tears, dry your eyes and when you are composed and ready, come back again and continue to provide contributions!


----------



## Chicoro

Italy implores you to stay at home. Italy implores governments to lock down their countries.  Ladies, try to stay at home.


----------



## Chicoro

The Advantage of Us Loving to Smell Good!​
A huge advantage of us being hyper consumers of  beauty products is that we love us some soaps and body washes and smelling good and keeping clean. There are ingrained habits in our community such as cleanliness and washing your hands. None of that blowing your nose at the dinner table, for many of us.

Hang in there, Ladies. Keep thinking clearly, keep the fear at bay. Focus on your safety and that of your family.

*Edited to say:*
_You may not have all the information. That takes courage and faith to navigate.  But you have many advantages that will serve you and those around you very well,  that will come to the forefront, as things continue to peak. Do not succumb to hopelessness and fear. _

You. Are. Equipped. 

It's time for that magic to exude from our pores. 

Sprinkle time!


----------



## Ganjababy

Dellas said:


> https://fortune.com/2020/03/19/coronavirus-trump-states-governors-medical-supplies-fema/?!
> 
> 
> Trump outbid state government desperate for supplies.
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump’s directive for governors to buy their own medical supplies to fight the coronavirus has run into a big problem—the federal government.
> 
> Massachusetts Governor Charlie Baker told Trump during a video conference on Thursday that his state three times lost out to the federal government on purchases of critical supplies, creating an awkward moment during the made-for-TV event at Federal Emergency Management Agency headquarters in Washington.
> 
> 
> “I’ve got a feeling that if someone has the chance to sell to you and to sell to me, I am going to lose on every one of those,” a sheepish-sounding Baker told Trump, who chuckled at the remark.
> 
> The president replied he still wants governors to seek out their own medical equipment, like protective gear for doctors and nurses as well as respirators, but acknowledged the federal government has greater buying power than any state.
> 
> “Prices are always a component of that also. And maybe that’s why you lost to the feds, OK, that’s probably why,” Trump said.
> 
> At Trump’s request, Vice President Mike Pence responded that “we want to facilitate all the states and the health care providers in your states to be able to access that supply chain as it becomes more robust.”
> 
> When New Mexico’s governor raised similar concerns later in the call, Trump said he would ask FEMA to ensure there were no conflicts with purchases in the future.
> 
> Trump earlier Thursday repeated his belief that the onus should be on the states—and not the federal government—to obtain needed equipment to combat the pandemic, saying his administration is not a “shipping clerk” for the supplies that could potentially save lives.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

SoniT said:


> I've decided to limit my COVID-19 news consumption because it's giving me anxiety. l'm becoming a hypochondriac and thinking that I might have the virus every time I cough or sneeze. I hate feeling that way. Yesterday I had the TV on MSNBC on while I was working at home. Not good. Today I'll listen to music instead.



I'm a very anxious type especially since my husbands death and everything that came with it.
I've found some calming power in pilates.   Before I tried it months ago I didnt put much stock in what it did for the mind.
I also love adult coloring books.  Very relaxing.
Finally reading and crafting keep me busy.  I keep up with the news but dont worry as much as I originally did.
Hope you get yo feeling better soon.


----------



## SoniT

Jmartjrmd said:


> I'm a very anxious type especially since my husbands death and everything that came with it.
> I've found some calming power in pilates.   Before I tried it months ago I didnt put much stock in what it did for the mind.
> I also love adult coloring books.  Very relaxing.
> Finally reading and crafting keep me busy.  I keep up with the news but dont worry as much as I originally did.
> Hope you get yo feeling better soon.


Thanks for the tips! Exercising definitely helps me. I just finished my morning workout. I also watch lighthearted sitcoms before going to bed at night. The news is so depressing and overwhelming. Seeing Trump on those daily press briefings doesn't  help either.


----------



## Lilac87

Chicoro said:


> Hang in there, Ladies. Keep thinking clearly, keep the fear at bay. Focus on your safety and that of your family.
> 
> *Edited to say:*
> _You may not have all the information. That takes courage and faith to navigate.  But you have many advantages that will serve you and those around you very well,  that will come to the forefront, as things continue to peak. Do not succumb to hopelessness and fear. _
> 
> You. Are. Equipped.
> 
> It's time for that magic to exude from our pores.
> 
> Sprinkle time!



LOVE THIS and your spirit! Thank you so much for this reminder!!

yesterday was a nice break from the news for me. i feel more clearheaded and in better spirits. If you are feeling anxious or worried, I truly encourage you to try it, even if for a few hours.

I also had a thought- the coronavirus infections and deaths may be underreported *but perhaps the amount of recoveries are too.*


----------



## meka72

Came across this immune boosting recipe. I usually don’t have all the ingredients to make special concoctions but have everything to make this. 

Turmeric Immunity Broth

Ingredients
    •            2 quarts high-quality chicken bone broth
    •            4 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
    •            1 Tablespoon finely grated fresh ginger
    •            1 Tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
    •            2 teaspoons ground turmeric (or 1 Tablespoon grated fresh turmeric root)
    •            1/2 teaspoon minced or grated fresh garlic
    •            1/2 teaspoon sea salt (see note)
    •            Generous pinch of black pepper
    •            Pinch of cayenne pepper
    •            Raw or manuka honey, for serving


Instructions
    •            Put all of the ingredients (except for the honey) into the insert pot of your Instant Pot. If you don't have an Instant Pot, you can put them into a medium sized pot on the stove.
    •            Seal the pressure cooker, making sure the steam valve is set to "sealing" and set it for high pressure for 1 minute.
    •            Alternately, you can simmer the mixture on the stove for 15-20 minutes.
    •            When it's finished, wait a few minutes before releasing the steam in case any decides to splatter out of the steam valve.
    •            Taste, and add more salt if you think it needs it.
    •            Ladle into mugs and serve hot with a drizzle of honey if you like.
Notes

Nat's Note: The salt content will depend on whether your bone broth is salted. For unsalted broth, 1 1/2 teaspoons of sea salt works well. For unsalted, I'd add 1/2 teaspoon and the taste before adding more.
I highly encourage you to make your own bone broth -- especially if you have an Instant Pot. It's so easy. Check out my tutorial here: Instant Pot Chicken Bone Broth.

https://www.perrysplate.com/2020/03/turmeric-immunity-broth.html


----------



## Chicoro

He sounds like he may be  getting sick. I hope he is just tired and that is exacerbating his raspy-ness.


----------



## yaya24




----------



## Artemis24

vevster said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/03/19/20-ye..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_4993557
> 
> 
> The tragic 20-year-old soccer coach who is one of the youngest known coronavirus victims had been sent home twice while seeking help — told by his doctor that there was “no need to worry,” according to his family.
> 
> Spanish youth coach Francisco Garcia — who would have turned 21 in October — initially thought he had a common cold when he fell ill on March 6, his stepfather, Juan Fernandez, told the Sun.
> 
> “He had a sore throat but he didn’t have a temperature,” Fernandez said, with his stepson seeing his doctor in Malaga three days later.
> 
> “His doctor told him to take paracetamol [acetaminophen] and sent him home and said there was no need to worry.”



It looks like he also had undiagnosed leukemia.


----------



## Chicoro

Lilac87 said:


> LOVE THIS and your spirit! Thank you so much for this reminder!!
> 
> yesterday was a nice break from the news for me. i feel more clearheaded and in better spirits. If you are feeling anxious or worried, I truly encourage you to try it, even if for a few hours.
> 
> I also had a thought- the coronavirus infections and deaths may be underreported *but perhaps the amount of recoveries are too.*



Wonderful point!


----------



## Chicoro

*Some More Good News:*

These gentleman asked some really good questions during their interview with Dr. Fauci. They  are millenials, the two hosts.

Encouraging point Dr. Fauci mentions: The time China realized it had a problem in December to today, with no new cases reported, was an *8 to 10 week* time frame. In the scheme of things, that is not a long time.

Dr. Fauci inferred that with mitigation and constraints, that the US may be able to cut this time frame down and make it shorter.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> He sounds like he may be  getting sick. I hope he is just tired and that is exacerbating his raspy-ness.


I hope it's just from all the speaking he's doing lately.


----------



## Chicoro

*In Low Priority/LowImportance *Coronavirus related news:

I had no idea that Dr. Anthony Fauci is *79 *years old!!!!! He looks great! Stating the obvious, he's almost an octogenarian, almost 80 years old!

He walks 3.5 miles a day.

*Anthony Fauci net worth is*
*






 $11 Million*

I figured he was rich after I learned his age.  Very few broke people look that good, at that age.


----------



## meka72

Watching MSNBC. One of NBC’s employees, a black man, passed away because of complications from C19. He had underlying health issues.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

meka72 said:


> Watching MSNBC. One of NBC’s employees, a black man, passed away because of complications from C19. He had underlying health issues.



Wow


----------



## meka72

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow


It really was a heartbreaking segment.


----------



## Chicoro

In this ABC interview clip, they clearly show Dr. Fauci touching his face. That in itself is no big deal.

In this interview with ABC news, he says he never, touched his face. Yet, it clearly shows him touching his face @10 minutes in the video, posted below.






In the interview with the millennials I posted above in another thread and below in this post, he was _*ADAMANT *_ about saying he NEVER touched his face during that press conference. The picture shows the contrary. But he DID touch his face. (It starts @ 28:00 minutes: where he says he didn't touch his face.


----------



## Chicoro

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow



May his family be comforted at this time of loss of their precious family member.

I wonder if Larry had high blood pressure and was using an ACE inhibiting drug or had diabetes ? That's something we' ll not likely ever know.


----------



## Dee Raven

Artemis24 said:


> It looks like he also had undiagnosed leukemia.



You know I was just  thinking about this point yesterday. They say that it affects seniors and people with underlying medical conditions. How many people of all ages are walking around with unknown underlying medical conditions? You don't wake up one morning and think I've got cancer today. So many people get diagnosed late in their illness. I used to work for an orthopedic surgeon. Patients had to be cleared before surgery. There were a number of patients would come back and have to postpone because they found out they were stage 1 cancer. They had no symptoms. The only reason they had gotten checked was because they needed a joint replacement. The messaging that as long as your not old or have an underlying condition your fine is the wrong message.


----------



## Guapa1

In case there's anyone who needs to explain to non-English speaking people about C-19, here's an info site with about 20 different languages. Obviously some of it is UK based, but I thought it gives a good explanation. The refugees at the college I work at weren't understanding at all. 

https://www.doctorsoftheworld.org.uk/coronavirus-information/#


----------



## Chicoro

Dee Raven said:


> You know I was just  thinking about this point yesterday. They say that it affects seniors and people with underlying medical conditions. *How many people of all ages are walking around with unknown underlying medical conditions*? You don't wake up one morning and think I've got cancer today. So many people get diagnosed late in their illness. I used to work for an orthopedic surgeon. Patients had to be cleared before surgery. There were a number of patients would come back and have to postpone because they found out they were stage 1 cancer. They had no symptoms. The only reason they had gotten checked was because they needed a joint replacement. *The messaging that as long as your not old or have an underlying condition your fine is the wrong message.*



Excellent points. Important points.


----------



## Chicoro

Some More Good News: Things that Mitigate and Lower the # number of Cases Over Time - Actions that Make a Difference
@15:45 in the video Friday March 20th, John Campbell YouTube Channel

Massive Testing
Contact Tracking
Quarantining
Social Distancing
Wearing Gloves (not stated in video)

Washing Hands (not stated in video)


----------



## shelli4018

Chicoro said:


> *My observations based upon no verified data.
> *
> Take this information with a *grain of salt*. *My logic may just be stupid*.
> I have no formal data, only my observations. So what I am saying could be a bunch of hooey and crap. Or, it may afford you some useful information.
> 
> *My Observations:*
> I understand the virus has hot spots on the West Coast. Based upon my observations of the hot spots of the outbreaks around the world, I think that New York is going to have the highest and fastest surge. Then, the wave may move from East to West.
> 
> New York is the 3rd or 4th most populated state, depending upon which source you reference.
> 
> 
> California
> Texas
> New York
> Florida
> 
> But, it may be the largest port of entry for people legal and *illegal and trafficked people*.
> 
> Although Latin American people and South American people come through the US border on the West Coast, the _*majority *_of South Americans head to Western and Central Europe, which is the current epicenters for the surges in the virus.
> 
> I am talking about people who are clandestine and undocumented. I believe these undocumented people pose the greatest threat. Not because they are bad people, but because it is hard to identify them and track them and test them. Italy has never found "patient zero". They have only found "patient one" who I believe may have been a 30 year old male.
> 
> Why do I say this? Because the maps of human trafficking match, and could be overlayed over the the hotspots in the world.
> 
> Notice the flows and destinations of human trafficking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the a screen shot of the early John Hopkins interactive map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a correlation between this map's hot spots and the destinations and of the trafficking map. China has three (3) inflows to the destination areas, which were the initial hot spots for the Covid-19.  This correlation could be mere coincidence and it could be correlation with no real meaning.
> 
> 
> This is why I feel that there will be a surge in cases on the East Coast. Then, that wave will move across  the US to the the West Coast, with California, Texas, Florida and Illinois being impacted by their own waves and surges.


This may explain the situation near Seattle and San Francisco too. Both have significant tech business with lots of foreign workers.


----------



## Chicoro

shelli4018 said:


> *This may explain the situation near Seattle and San Francisco too*. Both have significant tech business with lots of foreign workers.




Very good point for us to know. Thank you! I think this is important. 

The other critical component to know, are these foreign workers traceable? If they are traceable, as in legally here, then that helps ease the contact trace back process and helps combat the problem enormously. The complexity seems to come when you address people who on paper 'don't really exist'.


----------



## shelli4018

@Guapa1 How are you doing today?

My niece is stressed but doing well. She’s texting me articles this morning and her appetite is a little better. Baby steps.


----------



## Chicoro

The Governor of California requests 1billion in aid and that the US Mercy, the largest hospital ship in the world, be docked off the California coast.






@3:13 in the above video.


----------



## shelli4018

Chicoro said:


> Very good point for us to know. Thank you! I think this is important.
> 
> The other critical component to know, are these foreign workers traceable? If they are traceable, as in legally here, then that helps ease the contact trace back process and helps combat the problem enormously. The complexity seems to come when you address people who on paper 'don't really exist'.


You’d think we’d see similar patterns in college towns with international students. But maybe students don’t have the funds for leisure travel like tech workers do.


----------



## dicapr

Could the great Orange Czar stop doing press conferences on his imagined action plan. Every time that man-child opens his mouth the stocks go down. My 401K can’t take it anymore!


----------



## shelli4018

I watch Cuomo’s pressers and mute the presidents. He ends up lying or guessing about half the stuff he says. But hey..Dr. Fauci is back.


----------



## Chicoro

shelli4018 said:


> *You’d think we’d see similar patterns in college towns with international students.* But maybe students don’t have the funds for leisure travel like tech workers do.




You just may.

The virus seems to be just ramping up in the US. I don't think the outbreak has really gotten started yet where people see and feel the scope and reality of it. 

When it takes hold, cases increase exponentially. Cases jump literally, which feels like, overnight.


----------



## sheanu

dicapr said:


> Could the great Orange Czar stop doing press conferences on his imagined action plan. Every time that man-child opens his mouth the stocks go down. My 401K can’t take it anymore!


Oh that's why it just started tanking again out of nowhere...


----------



## Chicoro

Hold down the fort, my Pretty, Precious, Pen Pals.

Still yourselves with calm and inner peace. It takes work and focus, but it's worth it.

Listen to your intuition and your and inner guidance. They will lead and guide you safely and securely, in the right direction.


----------



## meka72




----------



## B_Phlyy

Chicoro said:


> You just may.
> 
> *The virus seems to be just ramping up in the US. I don't think the outbreak has really gotten started yet where people see and feel the scope and reality of it. *
> 
> When it takes hold, cases increase exponentially. Cases jump literally, which feels like, overnight.





Chicoro said:


> Some More Good News: Things that Mitigate and Lower the # number of Cases Over Time - Actions that Make a Difference
> @15:45 in the video Friday March 20th, John Campbell YouTube Channel
> 
> *Massive Testing*
> *Contact Tracking*
> Quarantining
> Social Distancing
> Wearing Gloves (not stated in video)
> 
> Washing Hands (not stated in video)



Can I just say thank you @Chicoro for being a beautiful beacon of light in this. Your words really are so encouraging in this thread. I swear I can feel your positive energy as if I'm in the room with you. 

And I do agree with your assessment about the current scale of this. Due to the lack of large scale testing, I truly believe all countries have under diagnosed the virus. Not on purpose or with malicious intent (at least I hope not) but due to the fact that there aren't enough tests and therefore they are selecting who to test (money>symptoms in this case). The fact that so many NBA players are testing positive with no symptoms is telling. Based on the criteria of which patients are being listed as high risk, they should be excluded (young men, not many underlying health conditions, excellent immune system) but they have it. And the fact that it takes so long for the test results to come back, you have to track contact back probably 3-4 weeks. For a regular person, that's easily 100 people from just general passing. A celeb or person in power, 10x more. 

If wide scale testing with quick result turnaround becomes available, we really are going to see this ramp up. There are too many symptomatic people showing up at the ER and being negative for flu to say otherwise. At this point, having symptoms and a negative flu test should automatically have the test done.


----------



## Dposh167

*IRS extends tax deadline to July 15*

*https://finance.yahoo.com/news/irs-extends-tax-deadline-to-july-15-from-april-15-143136026.html

*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

meka72 said:


>



This Orange Idiot! This would be funny if folks lives weren't hanging in the balance.


----------



## SoniT

sunshinebeautiful said:


> This Orange Idiot! This would be funny if folks lives weren't hanging in the balance.


I despise this man. He's also disrespectful to Yamiche Alcindor.


----------



## meka72

sunshinebeautiful said:


> This Orange Idiot! This would be funny if folks lives weren't hanging in the balance.





SoniT said:


> I despise this man. He's also disrespectful to Yamiche Alcindor.


He’s so disrespectful to Yamiche and April Ryan. I always say there are no words to adequately express the depths of disdain for him.


----------



## Lute

I would love to be there and say... "Well your a nasty human being .. and i'm able to answer a question professionally if asked!" Thank goodness for Freedom of Speech.

Wth.. Melania!!! ..how the hell do you put up with this.


----------



## dicapr

Lute said:


> I would love to be there and say... "Well your a nasty human being .. and i'm able to answer a question professionally if asked!" Thank goodness for Freedom of Speech.
> 
> Wth.. Melania!!! ..how the hell do you put up with this.



I’m sure Melania is just as nasty and vile as he is. Birds of a feather. I don’t know why she gets the poor victim card except she is white and supposedly attractive. 

ETA:Not you giving her a pass the media.


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> Can I just say thank you @Chicoro for being a beautiful beacon of light in this. Your words really are so encouraging in this thread. I swear I can feel your positive energy as if I'm in the room with you.
> 
> And I do agree with your assessment about the current scale of this. Due to the lack of large scale testing, I truly believe all countries have under diagnosed the virus. Not on purpose or with malicious intent (at least I hope not) but due to the fact that there aren't enough tests and therefore they are selecting who to test (money>symptoms in this case). The fact that so many NBA players are testing positive with no symptoms is telling. Based on the criteria of which patients are being listed as high risk, they should be excluded (young men, not many underlying health conditions, excellent immune system) but they have it. And the fact that it takes so long for the test results to come back, you have to track contact back probably 3-4 weeks. For a regular person, that's easily 100 people from just general passing. A celeb or person in power, 10x more.
> 
> If wide scale testing with quick result turnaround becomes available, we really are going to see this ramp up. There are too many symptomatic people showing up at the ER and being negative for flu to say otherwise. At this point, having symptoms and a negative flu test should automatically have the test done.



Thank you, you are sweet. I appreciate it.

I am here in France, completely alone, in isolation. All of you are my beloved family. I'm serving as a kind of dispatcher. I feel like that lady in that cult film, "The Warriors".


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Layluh

Im at a testing site right now doing a police escort with the captain and chief to get some medical supplies out and there's barely anyone here


----------



## leleepop

meditating, praying, isolating, 1000 mg vitamin c daily, 3000 if feeling ill, multi vit daily, today hair spa day, TV, reading, crafts, etc I'm staying home as long as I can, and my vitamin regimen keeps me away from the flu without a flu shot, for at least 5 years with kids in school, and sick people around me at work and at church. praying over everyone I hope we can get though this as soon as possible. So far my I feel calm, and I trust my gut.


----------



## sheanu




----------



## Chicoro

I respect this man's information. I've been following for about 1 to 2 years. 

He is a scientist and I follow him for body building techniques. He always provides scientific based information, with supporting documentation when he give information about exercise.

The things he mentions are things that many of us already have like turmeric, cinnamon and lentills. 

He said he got off a call with a doctor in Italy and several other scientist on a conference call round table. From that, he put together this diet for his subscribers. I think you will like it!

It is very do-able.


----------



## Chicoro

sheanu said:


>



*That's a shame. 
But we can't let that mess up our game.*

*Focus ladies.* Make sure you have what you need in terms of supplies and food for your families.

Have you ever gone on vacation, cleaned your house and made sure that when you came back you had towels and an organized, neat home waiting for you? That's a fabulous feeling.

Well, I'm suggesting that you get towels ready and a get your stuff ready in case someone in the house, you or a family member falls ill. Have that stuff in a basket, out and ready so you don't have to look for it when you are ill or preoccupied with the health of a loved one.

Expect the best. Plan for the worst. Expect the best.


----------



## Chicoro

leleepop said:


> meditating, praying, isolating, 1000 mg vitamin c daily, 3000 if feeling ill, multi vit daily, today hair spa day, TV, reading, crafts, etc I'm staying home as long as I can, and my vitamin regimen keeps me away from the flu without a flu shot, for at least 5 years with kids in school, and sick people around me at work and at church. praying over everyone I hope we can get though this as soon as possible. *So far my I feel calm, and I trust my gut.*



That's the Spirit!


----------



## Chicoro

There is [supposedly] an eleven (11) day lag behind Italy. That means, it may be possible for the US to be where Italy is today, in the next 11 days. That will be around *March 31s to April 1st*, 2020.

Remember, this virus doubles every five (5) days. One of our members said cases double daily. I trust her.


----------



## discodumpling

Well Cuomo has made the call. All non-essentials need to stay home beginning Sunday afternoon. That includes my DH. So now he will be home with the children and I beginning on Monday. Lawd help us! 
I'll keep working from home as long as I can. Now he can help with the homeschooling. 
I keep saying how surreal this is. I think I'm operating on shock & adrenaline...just doing what I have to do to prepare for the worst.


----------



## yaya24

Does anyone know when the lockdown is supposed to "end" in California?

Of course its subject to change - just curious if they are communicating an end date.


----------



## Chicoro

discodumpling said:


> Well Cuomo has made the call. All non-essentials need to stay home beginning Sunday afternoon. That includes my DH. So now he will be home with the children and I beginning on Monday. Lawd help us!
> I'll keep working from home as long as I can. Now he can help with the homeschooling.
> *I keep saying how surreal this is. I think I'm operating on shock & adrenaline...just doing what I have to do to prepare for the worst.*



I think this move is going to save a lot of lives. He made a good decision. The weekend is coming. You can exhale a little bit in a few more hours.


----------



## Chicoro

yaya24 said:


> Does anyone know when the lockdown is supposed to "end" in California?
> 
> Of course its subject to change - just curious if they are communicating an end date.



Based on other countries, I'd say in a minimum of 2 weeks. That two weeks timing corresponds when you are most likely to see the biggest spikes in cases. Thus, I doubt it will be over in 2 weeks.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Governor Pritzker is expected to issue a shelter in place order for all of Illinois at 3PM CST. It will start tomorrow. DH company already issued them traveling papers in case they get stopped.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Chicoro said:


> A bet you handled everything with aplomb and professionalism. That's why we here girl, for you to VENT!


Thank you.
Things settled down and all the wigs I snatched (professionally, w/ a twist) are back in place and getting it together. Today was much better.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

intellectualuva said:


> I cannot believe Italy has more deaths than china and we arent even sure if they are on the downside of this thing smh.





Chicoro said:


> I think China likely has had more deaths than they reported. But, I can't substantiate that. It is merely conjecture on my part. Which boils down to plain old, my opinion.


China is also ghetto with it.
They have been snatching people off the streets (like physically), arresting those without masks and who were refusing to take one, or go home, yelling at people on loudspeakers who were not at least 6-10 feet apart, and really not letting people decide...they were enforcing it extremely strictly. They have cameras everywhere including facial recognition and patrollers strolling all day. I think that helped. Kinda like from those apocalyptic disaster movies...but they were not playing games.
In the US, people are still not taking it seriously at all.


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> Governor Pritzker is expected to issue a shelter in place order for all of Illinois at 3PM CST. It will start tomorrow. DH company already issued them traveling papers in case they get stopped.



Good.


----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> China is also ghetto with it.
> They have been snatching people off the streets (like physically), arresting those without masks and who were refusing to take one, or go home, yelling at people on loudspeakers who were not at least 6-10 feet apart, and really not letting people decide...they were enforcing it extremely strictly. They have cameras everywhere including facial recognition and patrollers strolling all day. I think that helped. Kinda like from those apocalyptic disaster movies...but they were not playing games.
> *In the US, people are still not taking it seriously at all.*



Soon, they may not have a choice.


----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thank you.
> *Things settled down and all the wigs I snatched (professionally, w/ a twist) are back in place and getting it together. *Today was much better.



Girl, I _WISH _I could have been a fly on the wall to witness THAT! I bet that ain't gone happen NO MO' in that office. They played the WRONG Sista'.


----------



## SoniT

DC public schools will be closed until April 27 so this is definitely going beyond the initial two weeks. The DMV area now has over 300 people diagnosed with the virus.


----------



## intellectualuva

For those asking what's up with Russia...



> *Sharp increase in Moscow pneumonia cases fuels fears over coronavirus statistics*
> Maria Tsvetkova, Polina Ivanova
> 
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - A reported sharp increase in pneumonia cases in the Russian capital and contradictory information around the issue is fuelling fears about the accuracy of official coronavirus data which remains much lower than many European countries.
> 
> Russia, which has a population of 144 million, has reported just 199 coronavirus cases and some doctors have questioned how far the official data reflects reality, given what they say is the patchy nature and quality of testing.
> 
> A sharp spike in pneumonia cases in Moscow, Russia’s biggest transport hub and a city with a population of around 13 million, has further raised doubts.
> 
> “I have a feeling they (the authorities) are lying to us,” said Anastasia Vasilyeva, head of Russia’s Doctor’s Alliance trade union.
> 
> The government says its statistics are accurate however, and President Vladimir Putin has complained that Russia is being targeted by fake news to sow panic.



https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ars-over-coronavirus-statistics-idUSKBN216305


----------



## Chicoro

Just be aware of this information if and when it is referenced. You will know what it is. So you can FOCUS on the important things.

http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/about






About
Players
Videos
Recommendations
Resources
Contact
Search 

*About*
*About the Event 201 exercise*
Event 201 was a 3.5-hour pandemic tabletop exercise that simulated a series of dramatic, scenario-based facilitated discussions, confronting difficult, true-to-life dilemmas associated with response to a hypothetical, but scientifically plausible, pandemic. 15 global business, government, and public health leaders were players in the simulation exercise that highlighted unresolved real-world policy and economic issues that could be solved with sufficient political will, financial investment, and attention now and in the future.

The exercise consisted of pre-recorded news broadcasts, live “staff” briefings, and moderated discussions on specific topics. These issues were carefully designed in a compelling narrative that educated the participants and the audience.

The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security, World Economic Forum, and Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation jointly propose these recommendations.

*When/where*
Friday, October 18, 2019
8:45 a.m. – 12:30 p.m.
The Pierre hotel
New York, NY

*Audience*
An invitation-only audience of nearly 130 people attended the exercises, and a livestream of the event was available to everyone. Video coverage is available here.

*Exercise team*
Eric Toner, MD, is the exercise team lead from the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security. Crystal Watson, DrPH, MPH and Tara Kirk Sell, PhD, MA are co-leads from the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security. Ryan Morhard, JD, is the exercise lead from the World Economic Forum, and Jeffrey French is the exercise lead for the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.

Exercise team members are Tom Inglesby, MD; Anita Cicero, JD; Randy Larsen, USAF (retired); Caitlin Rivers, PhD, MPH; Diane Meyer, RN, MPH; Matthew Shearer, MPH; Matthew Watson; Richard Bruns, PhD; Jackie Fox; Andrea Lapp; Margaret Miller; Carol Miller; and Julia Cizek.

Event 201 was supported by funding from the Open Philanthropy Project.


----------



## caribeandiva

A man started talking to me while in line at Costco. He says he has friends high up in law enforcement. Apparently the national guard is being dispatched as we speak and the whole country will be on mandatory quarantine starting Sunday.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> A man started talking to me while in line at Costco. He says he has friends high up in law enforcement. Apparently the national guard is being dispatched as we speak and the whole country will be on mandatory quarantine starting Sunday.



Thanks for the intel, @caribeandiva !

Ladies, if you don't have what you need, you may need to consider going and getting it today.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Thanks for the intel, @caribeandiva !
> 
> Ladies, if you don't have what you need, you may need to consider going and getting it today.


Yep. It’s supposed to last for 2 weeks


----------



## Chicoro

A woman reporter skipped over Trump and called on  Dr. Fauci and Trump stepped aside to let the doctor answer. I was quite surprised by that.


----------



## Layluh

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> China is also ghetto with it.
> They have been snatching people off the streets (like physically), arresting those without masks and who were refusing to take one, or go home, yelling at people on loudspeakers who were not at least 6-10 feet apart, and really not letting people decide...they were enforcing it extremely strictly. They have cameras everywhere including facial recognition and patrollers strolling all day. I think that helped. Kinda like from those apocalyptic disaster movies...but they were not playing games.
> In the US, people are still not taking it seriously at all.



See thats where the US (and the west really) and all of its Freedoms backfire on them. I find it strange how the president is unwilling to enforce a nationwide quarantine mandate. It makes him (and us, as a matter of fact) look weak IMO


----------



## Layluh

Anyway, so they finally told me what's happening at my job.

So our police department at the Medical center started receiving shipments on Tuesday or Wednesday and we didn't know why or where they were going. Eventually we found out we are acting as central receiving for the City of Houston because the feds and state (who are sending us supplies) don't want to deal with the city of Houston for whatever reason. And they put me in charge of all of this; all because I told them I'm studying to get a Master's in Math. So I'm excited cause I get to see so much but it's a lot of ******* work. I'm exhausted.

We keep getting random shipments with barely any notice. 2 boxes here and a truckload there and so on and so forth.


----------



## fluffyforever

caribeandiva said:


> A man started talking to me while in line at Costco. He says he has friends high up in law enforcement. Apparently the national guard is being dispatched as we speak and the whole country will be on mandatory quarantine starting Sunday.


I believe. A coworker showed me a pic on his phone of heavy duty military vehicles being transported via train here in Wisconsin. There were so many. It was an endless line of those little tanks. I’m guessing they were coming from Oshkosh where there is a military transport manufacture. I took a picture of it even to convince my family to get ready and make sure they are all well stocked.


----------



## Chicoro

Layluh said:


> Anyway, so they finally told me what's happening at my job.
> 
> So our police department at the Medical center started receiving shipments on Tuesday or Wednesday and we didn't know why or where they were going. Eventually we found out we are acting as central receiving for the City of Houston because the feds and state (who are sending us supplies) don't want to deal with the city of Houston for whatever reason. And they put me in charge of all of this; all because I told them I'm studying to get a Master's in Math. So I'm excited cause I get to see so much but it's a lot of ******* work. I'm exhausted.
> 
> We keep getting random shipments with barely any notice. 2 boxes here and a truckload there and so on and so forth.



Please thoroughly document what you are doing. No matter how tired you are, when you get home, write in your log the time and day and what you did. Also write with whom you worked, their position and their title.Write down the amount of shipments in number of boxes or pounds or whatever is measurable and countable. 

That information will be very valuable. Do not take the log to work. Do not leave it at work. You are writing your ticket to the 'Big Time' with that log.

*Congratulations to you on your incredible opportunity, @Layluh ! *


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> I believe. A coworker showed me a pic on his phone of heavy duty military vehicles being transported via train here in Wisconsin. There were so many. It was an endless line of those little tanks. I’m guessing they were coming from Oshkosh where there is a military transport manufacture. I took a picture of it even to convince my family to get ready and make sure they are all well stocked.



Can we see the photo, too?


----------



## fluffyforever

Chicoro said:


> Can we see the photo, too?



ETA: I removed pic as I don’t want to cause alarm.


----------



## sheanu

NYC pray for y'all mayor. He's over ittttt and letting everybody know exactly where his frustration lies.


----------



## Guapa1

shelli4018 said:


> @Guapa1 How are you doing today?
> 
> My niece is stressed but doing well. She’s texting me articles this morning and her appetite is a little better. Baby steps.



Thank you for asking. The cough has got worse today. When my neighbour spoke to me through my window it took me half an hour to catch my breath afterwards so I'm not talking to anyone. It hurts too much. x


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> China is also ghetto with it.
> They have been snatching people off the streets (like physically), arresting those without masks and who were refusing to take one, or go home, yelling at people on loudspeakers who were not at least 6-10 feet apart, and really not letting people decide...they were enforcing it extremely strictly. They have cameras everywhere including facial recognition and patrollers strolling all day. I think that helped. Kinda like from those apocalyptic disaster movies...but they were not playing games.
> In the US, people are still not taking it seriously at all.



The Chinese government were literally locking people in their homes.

https://metro.co.uk/2020/02/02/wuha...e-authorities-barricade-inside-home-12162599/


----------



## Layluh

Chicoro said:


> Please thoroughly document what you are doing. No matter how tired you are, when you get home, write in your log the time and day and what you did. Also write with whom you worked, their position and their title.Write down the amount of shipments in number of boxes or pounds or whatever is measurable and countable.
> 
> That information will be very valuable. Do not take the log to work. Do not leave it at work. You are writing your ticket to the 'Big Time' with that log.
> 
> *Congratulations to you on your incredible opportunity, @Layluh ! *



Those are great ideas! Thank you so much! That's why they assigned me to the job, to count everything that comes in, so I'm keeping a log of everything that comes in, but it's turned out to be much more work than just counting. My captain was like "So you're gonna be in charge of logistics. Tell everyone what to do and where to go" I'm like the ****?, I had to google a job description for logistics cause I had no idea what the **** that was. I'm just supposed to be the resident mathematician. that's it! lol.


----------



## Chicoro

Layluh said:


> Those are great ideas! Thank you so much! That's why they assigned me to the job, to count everything that comes in, so I'm keeping a log of everything that comes in, but it's turned out to be much more work than just counting. My captain was like "So you're gonna be in charge of logistics. Tell everyone what to do and where to go" I'm like the ****?, I had to google a job description for logistics cause I had no idea what the **** that was. I'm just supposed to be the resident mathematician. that's it! lol.



Please keep an additional log AT HOME! Your log for work may be confiscated after your duties are done. Thus, you need your own personal record for yourself so that you can communicate definitively, in the future, what you did.

Well, somebody has seen that you are more than _*'just'*_ the resident mathematician. It is important that you step up to your role and claim it mentally as well as professionally. I would be disappointed to hear that someone took credit for your work because you communicated that you were * 'just*' the resident mathematician. Even if you don't say, if you continue to think that way, you are devaluing what you bring to the table. Don't do it. 

You too have been groomed and prepared for this moment. Step out on that stage with your shoulders back, head held high and that confidence gleaming, through all that magic you exude.

Step into and claim your role as *Head of Logistics*. Because if you don't claim it, somebody else just might, off _your_ back and off _your_ work.


----------



## nycutiepie

Guapa1 said:


> Thank you for asking. The cough has got worse today. When my neighbour spoke to me through my window it took me half an hour to catch my breath afterwards so I'm not talking to anyone. It hurts too much. x


You need to get tested. Your pain is my pain sis. Do you have a primary that you have a relationship with? Any friends in the medical field near you?

Dear God help her and all of us in our hour of need.


----------



## Layluh

Chicoro said:


> Please keep an additional log AT HOME! Your log for work may be confiscated after your duties are done. Thus, you need your own personal record for yourself so that you can communicate definitively, in the future, what you did.
> 
> Well, somebody has seen that you are more than 'just' the resident mathematician. It is important that you step up to your role and claim it mentally as well as professionally. I would be disappointed to hear that someone took credit for your work because you communicated that you were * 'just*' the resident mathematician.
> 
> Step into and claim your role as Head of Logistics. Because if you don't claim it, somebody else just might, off your back and the back of your work.



Thanks, I just made a copy right now.

I definitely had to catch myself this morning during our meeting from saying something negative. When chief officially announced I was in charge of all of it. I was like nooooo, in my head. But I kept quiet.


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> Not the best quality, but you can see how the beige color just continues in forever.
> View attachment 456895



Thank you, @fluffyforever !

Thanks for the intel for us, Girl!


----------



## Chicoro

Guapa1 said:


> Thank you for asking. The cough has got worse today. When my neighbour spoke to me through my window it took me half an hour to catch my breath afterwards so I'm not talking to anyone. It hurts too much. x



You got someone with you, @Guapa1 ? To help you?


----------



## meka72




----------



## Kalia1

Someone Just Sent Me This: 
(Not Sure If It’s True)

Fwd:
Check this out....
My co-worker just sent this to me....

Heads up/from someone in Jersey:

Hello family. Just got this from my contact at FEMA. 

Please take heed...
Homeland security is preparing to mobilize the national guard.

Preparing to dispatch them across the US along with military.
they will also call in 1st responders.

they are preparing to announce a nationwide
2 week quarantine for all citizens,
All businesses closed.

Everyone at home.

They will announce this as soon as they have troops in place to help prevent looters and rioters...

they will announce before the end of the weekend,

within 48 to 72 Hours the president will evoke what is called the “Stafford Act”

The president will order a two week mandatory quarantine for the nation.

Stock up on whatever you need to make sure you have a two week supply of everything.

Please forward to your family/friends.


----------



## Kalia1

meka72 said:


>



ETA: They aren’t identifying the person.


----------



## Chicoro

Layluh said:


> Thanks, I just made a copy right now.
> 
> I definitely had to catch myself this morning during our meeting from saying something negative. When chief officially announced I was in charge of all of it. I was like nooooo, in my head. But I kept quiet.



Good. You are NOT being set up to fail. You are being assigned because somebody, MORE than one level above you, knows that YOU get things done.


----------



## Chicoro

Kalia1 said:


> Someone Just Sent Me This:
> (Not Sure If It’s True)
> 
> Fwd:
> Check this out....
> My co-worker just sent this to me....
> 
> Heads up/from someone in Jersey:
> 
> Hello family. Just got this from my contact at FEMA.
> 
> Please take heed...
> Homeland security is preparing to mobilize the national guard.
> 
> Preparing to dispatch them across the US along with military.
> they will also call in 1st responders.
> 
> they are preparing to announce a nationwide
> 2 week quarantine for all citizens,
> All businesses closed.
> 
> Everyone at home.
> 
> They will announce this as soon as they have troops in place to help prevent looters and rioters...
> 
> they will announce before the end of the weekend,
> 
> within 48 to 72 Hours the president will evoke what is called the *“Stafford Act*”
> 
> The president will order a two week mandatory quarantine for the nation.
> 
> Stock up on whatever you need to make sure you have a two week supply of everything.
> 
> Please forward to your family/friends.



Thank you for the detail. @caribeandiva mentioned this, too.

The Stafford Acti:

The *Robert T. Stafford Disaster Relief and Emergency Assistance Act* (*Stafford Act*)[1] is a 1988 United States federal law d*esigned to bring an orderly and systematic means of federal natural disaster assistance for state and local governments in carrying out their responsibilities to aid citizens. *Congress' intention was to encourage states and localities to develop comprehensive disaster preparedness plans, prepare for better intergovernmental coordination in the face of a disaster, encourage the use of insurance coverage, and provide federal assistance programs for losses due to a disaster.[2][_better source needed_]

The Stafford Act is a 1988 amended version of the Disaster Relief Act of 1974. It created the system in place today by which a presidential disaster declaration or an emergency declaration triggers financial and physical assistance through the Federal Emergency Management Agency[3] (FEMA). The Act gives FEMA the responsibility for coordinating government-wide relief efforts. The Federal Response Plan includes contributions from 28 federal agencies and non-governmental organizations, such as the American Red Cross. It is named for Vermont Sen. Robert Stafford (in Senate 1971–89), who helped pass the law.

Congress amended it by passing the Disaster Mitigation Act of 2000, in 2006 with the Pets Evacuation and Transportation Standards Act, and again in 2018 with the Disaster Recovery Reform Act (DRRA).


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Guapa1 said:


> Thank you for asking. The cough has got worse today. When my neighbour spoke to me through my window it took me half an hour to catch my breath afterwards so I'm not talking to anyone. It hurts too much. x


Oh no honey you need to see a doc asap.  Shouldn't take 30 minutes to catch your breath.  Really consider going because not to scare you but when respiratory troubles start they hit hard and fast.  
what kind of phone do you have?  If you happen to have a Samsung you can check your oxygen levels on your phone.  Also keep track of your heartrate but please do not wait until you're in dire straights.  Take care.


----------



## meka72




----------



## Chicoro

@Kalia1 

Thanks for that GREAT intel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh no honey you need to see a doc asap.  Shouldn't take 30 minutes to catch your breath.  Really consider going because not to scare you but when respiratory troubles start they hit hard and fast.
> what kind of phone do you have?  If you happen to have a Samsung you can check your oxygen levels on your phone.  Also keep track of your heartrate but please do not wait until you're in dire straights.  Take care.




I agree. @Guapa1 is not online. Hopefully she will come back and see what you wrote.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Chicoro said:


> I agree. @Guapa1 is not online. Hopefully she will come back and see what you wrote.


I hope so.  I've had respiratory failure 3 times and each time one minute I was talking and the next could barely catch my breath to them calling for intubation drugs.  Being on a ventilator  is awful so if you can treat before it gets that bad it's best.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*Police investigating teenagers coughing on produce at grocery store*
By Morgan GstalterMarch 20, 2020 - 10:24 AM EDT










A Virginia police department is investigating reports that teenagers filmed themselves coughing on produce at a local grocery store and uploaded videos on social media.

The Purcellville Police Department said in Thursday Facebook post that the incident allegedly occurred the previous day at an undisclosed store, which immediately removed the items in question.

Officials asked for parents to monitor teenagers’ activities and social media accounts.

“We have learned that this appears to be a disturbing trend on social media across the country, and we ask for help from parents to discourage this behavior immediately,” Purcellville police wrote. “Please talk with your children and explain to them why such behavior is wrong, especially given the current situation regarding the spread of Coronavirus.”

Last year, there was a social media trend of young people licking tubs of ice cream and putting them back on the self.

Copycat incidents emerged after a young woman was seen in a video viewed more than 13 million times licking a Blue Bell Tin Roof ice cream tub at a Walmart store in Lufkin, Texas.

She was identified, and the case was turned over to the juvenile justice system. Authorities previously said the girl could face a second-degree felony charge of tampering with a consumer product, potentially facing a two- to 20-year prison sentence with fines of up to $10,000.

Purcellville Deputy Police Chief Dave Dailey told The Hill that police have reached out to the Commonwealth’s Attorney's Office regarding possible charges but said both agencies are trying to do more research.

“This is about education more than it is prosecution,” Dailey said.

Virginia schools have closed during the coronavirus outbreak, so school-age children might not have as much supervision at the moment, he added.

There are currently 94 confirmed cases of the COVID-19 in Virginia, according to the state’s department of health.

In Loudoun County, where Purcellville is located, there are five positive cases.

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...ting-teenagers-coughing-on-produce-at-grocery


----------



## Chrismiss

yaya24 said:


> Does anyone know when the lockdown is supposed to "end" in California?
> 
> Of course its subject to change - just curious if they are communicating an end date.



Im in California and it’s indefinite right now.


----------



## Chicoro

Got this link from Chrissie on Youtube:
https://www.ddsmagazine.com/single-...n-Black-Women---Coronavirus-Prep-List-COVID19


http://www.bugoutbagbuilder.com/blog/how-prepare-coronavirus

*How to Prepare for Coronavirus *
March 17, 2020
_|_ By Mr.BOBB
Now that the COVID-19 Coronavirus is hitting our shores, and people are starting to hunker down at home, it's a good time to go through a list of items you should get your hands on as soon as you can.

We'll prioritize this list in order from most important to least and in categories.

First: make sure you *read the CDC's page* to stay updated on whats happening with Coronavirus (COVID-19).

BTW If you buy anything from the links we provide on this page we might get a small percentage of the sale. For more info *click here.*

*Cleaning / Disinfecting*
Cleaning items which may have come in contact with the virus with a disinfecting product is the best way to avoid contamination in your home.

Clorox Bleach (or any chlorinated bleach) can be used to create a powerful disinfecting sprays. Clorox also makes disinfecting wipes which are also useful and convenient.







To disinfect, first pre-clean the hard, nonporous surface.
Apply the bleach solution by spraying directly on the surface or onto a cloth or sponge and wipe.
If using a wet wipe, apply directly to surface.
Focus on high-touch surfaces such as refrigerator handles, kitchen and bathroom counters, toilet seats and toilet handles.
Allow the solution to contact the surface for 5 minutes, then rinse with clean water and let the surface air dry.
The bleach and water solution needs to be made fresh each day you use it.
*Solution recipe:*
For the following products use ⅓ cup bleach to 1 gallon of water:
Clorox Disinfecting Bleach (Concentrated)
Clorox Performance Bleach (Concentrated)
Clorox Germicidal Bleach (Concentrated)

For the following products use ½ cup bleach to 1 gallon of water:
Clorox Disinfecting Bleach
Clorox Regular Bleach
Clorox Performance Bleach with CLOROMAX
Clorox Germicidal Bleach

*Alternatives:*
There is some evidence that UV exposure will kill the virus on inanimate objects; leave suspect items in direct sunlight for a few minutes if you do not have access to disinfecting products, but this is should be your last option. If you are already infected this will do nothing for you.

Anti-bacterial products will not be effective, since COVID-19 is a virus, not a bacteria.

*Soap*
Washing your hands and avoiding face touching (mouth, nose, eyes, ears) is the best way to avoid infection.

Any soap will do as long as you wash very thoroughly: wash between fingers, under nails, on backs of hands and wrists. Don't be lazy about it!






We've been using the *Defense* brand of soap products for the last year. They work fantastically and are powerful cleansers that don't ruin your skin with harsh chemicals, instead they use essential oils to do the heavy lifting.

*Defense* soap was initially designed to be used by wrestlers and martial arts practitioners, who come in regular contact with biological contaminants.

We love their products and cannot recommend them enough. Give them a try if you can.

*Personal Protective Equipment*
See our full list of recommended items here: *Prepare for Pandemics.*

But getting your hands on N95 masks, gloves, and goggles is getting difficult, if not impossible.

For an alternative, I would look to the *Mira Safety* line of masks and filters.

If you already have a mask which accepts 40mm NATO filters, check out their *ParticleMax P3 Virus Filter - 6 Pack*. They have a 20-year shelf life, small, and light-weight. They can be pre-deployed on masks (since there is no activated charcoal.)






If you want to learn more about masks and how to use them, see our article: *The Ultimate Gas Mask Guide.*

*Water*
Water is really not an issue in the US, although for many different reasons people don't like to drink from the tap, it is safe nearly everywhere to do so.

But if you have concerns, or want to add one more layer of protection between your drinking water and your body then there is no better solution than a Berkey water purifier.

Berkey water filters remove bacteria, viruses, and chemicals from water while leaving in the beneficial minerals (we recommend adding *trace mineral drops* to tap water to get an extra boost of beneficials.)






Our recommendation is to get the *Big Berkey* or larger sized model if you have a family of 2 or more, otherwise you are constantly filling it up from the tap.

*Food*
Thankfully food supplies around the world seem to be holding on, but there are enormous lines of people waiting hours in places like Italy to get into the supermarkets.

Planning ahead is a great way to go, and getting foods that can stay in the pantry for years is probably your best bet.

Get canned goods from the grocery store. You can get fish, chicken, vegetables, soups, butter, milk, etc. They can last you 3 years or longer.

Also stock up on rice and couscous. Flour can keep in the fridge for several months.






*Freeze Dried Foods/Meals:*
These companies make meals that only require hot water to reconstitute and eat:


*Mountain House*
*Valley Food*
*Wise Company*
*Augason Farms*
*Eden Valley Family Farms:* Promo code *PrepNow10* for 10% off
*Emergency Essentials*
*The Ready Store*
*Meats:*
You can get frozen or vacuum sealed meats sent directly to your front door:


*Omaha Steaks*
*Steaks And Game*
*Fish:*
Canned or flash frozen and vacuum sealed fish:


*Wild Alaskan Company*
*Fulton Fish Market*
*Vital Choice*
*Snacks:*
Ready to eat meals and or snacks for when you are on the go:


*Skout Organic*
Check out our article on for a deeper dive into this subject: *How To Store Food Medium Term (6-12 months)*

*Entertainment*
If you're stuck at home like we are, then maybe you'll have some free time on your hands. Why not catch up on some reading?

Check out our *Ultimate Prepper's Reading List* for a bunch of our favorite titles, many of which you can get on a Kindle if you have one.



Well that's it folks. Hunker down, stay safe and try to keep yourself busy!

If you have any questions or want to talk to the gang, head on over to our *Facebook Group* and join in the conversation.


----------



## intellectualuva

smh. These kids......


----------



## yaya24

intellectualuva said:


> smh. These kids......


They should be jailed.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> That's okay to feel that way. One thing about you vester, you see with crystal clear vision. You can analyze anything and see around and through things with your observations. Use that talent to help us. You have to stay focused and calm so your information can come through, like it usually does. We are depending on you!



Thank you so much for those kind words.  I also am alone in isolation(semi?) whatever NY is doing.  Thank YOU for your information -- it is helping us all.


----------



## lavaflow99

Ganjababy said:


> This right here...Our training and experience is really specific to our areas.



Absolutely!!

And the same for doctors.  I'm a pediatrician. Ain't no way I can or will take care of an adult.  That adult is asking to die.    So yeah we stay in our lanes.

Plus medico-legally you can only take care of patients you are trained to manage.  I don't know if the Good Samaritan Law can be used in such instance (providing care in a pandemic) but I doubt it.


----------



## vevster

Zinc spray really works it tastes terrible, but I always feel  better after If I feel a little thing starting.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

intellectualuva said:


> smh. These kids......


It's a reminder to keep on your toes when it comes to washing fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Chromia

Wegmans purchasing limits have been changing throughout the week.

Right now Wegmans has a 1-item purchase limit on canned & frozen vegetables, canned beans, rice, soups, feminine hygiene products, and other items listed at https://www.wegmans.com/covid-19-response/#limited-purchase-items.


----------



## Lute

I wish this was trending

People are joining up to help make masks for doctors..and nurses...anyone who is fighting the fight


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Kalia1

Member of Gov. Cuomo Staff Tests Positive

https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200321-npcrrodd6ndztevkblgfe4oj4e-story.html


----------



## awhyley

I took a break from the thread today, but now want to vent.  The country enforced a 9pm lockdown for the next 11 days.  Tell me why they're making my sister work late?  She is non-essential staff at a travel company.  All they're doing is taking cancellations!  They should be glad to enforce the early lockdown, but no!  Also, there are fines in place for persons caught out after 9pm.  Her shift is 4pm - 1am.  This is madness.

(eta: She got in an hour ago, after 1am, but at least she got here.  No hassles, no fines.)
(eta; eta: Her bosses called the gov't to get a waiver.  She did get stopped, but it was ok.)


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The virus is taking out members of this New Jersey family back to back and the family is apparently of Italian descent. Italy is being wiped out right now like crazy which makes me think people of Italian decent may be at greater risk genetically of contracting and succumbing to the virus. It’s awful.

*She lost her mother, two brothers and a sister to coronavirus within a week*
 
(CNN) — Elizabeth Fusco was still grieving her oldest sister's death when she got another call this week. Her oldest brother had died, too.

While she was on the phone with the hospital Wednesday, she heard her mother coding in the background and the doctors' frantic activity to save her, she told CNN. Her mother did not make it.

A day later, on Thursday, another brother died, leaving the shocked New Jersey family mourning the loss of a mother and two brothers within a week and a sister who died six days prior -- all victims of the coronavirus that has killed 195 people in the US.

Her mother and the family matriarch, Grace Fusco, 73, of Freehold, New Jersey, died Wednesday this week after being diagnosed with the coronavirus.

Her brother, Carmine Fusco, had died just before their mother on the same day, according to The New York Times. A day later, on Thursday, another brother, Vincent Fusco Jr., died, a family member said.
Her oldest sister, Rita Fusco-Jackson, had died on March 13, The Times reported. All the children were in their 50s and it's unclear whether they had underlying health issues.

"It's absolutely surreal," Elizabeth Fusco told CNN's Chris Cuomo on Thursday night. "They were the roots of our lives ... It's like the second we start to grieve about one, the phone rings and there's another person gone, taken from us forever."

She'll never forget hearing her mother's last moments, she said.

"I listened to those doctors and those machines code my mother on the phone when she passed. I'll never get over that."

*Three other relatives are hospitalized *

In addition to the deaths, three other relatives are hospitalized in New Jersey and 19 other family members have been tested for the virus and are anxiously awaiting results, said Roseann Paradiso Fodera, the mother's cousin. They include children, parents and grandchildren, and are quarantined together.

"This is an unbearable tragedy for the family," Paradiso Fodera said. "The family's biggest concern is that we have four members of one family who have passed, two on life support and one stable," Paradiso Fodera said.

The infections appeared to have originated from a family dinner this month, according to The Times, which first reported the story. It said the first person to die from coronavirus in New Jersey had attended that gathering.

*US death toll goes up*

As the US death toll grows, states are ordering more shutdowns. By Thursday night, New Jersey had nine deaths from the virus and at least 742 people infected.
The number of reported coronavirus cases in the United States has jumped daily, pushing health care officials and political leaders to take steps to keep the pandemic from overwhelming the system.

In California, the nation's most populous state is ordering its nearly 40 million residents to stay home to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.
California Gov. Gavin Newsom's order marks the first statewide mandatory restrictions in the United States to help combat the outbreak. It went into effect Thursday at midnight and includes exemptions for essential services such as public safety and medical care.

Experts are urging everyone -- even those who don't feel sick -- to stay at least 6 feet away from others and avoid social gatherings.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/20/health/new-jersey-coronavirus-victims/index.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Lute said:


> I wish this was trending
> 
> People are joining up to help make masks for doctors..and nurses...anyone who is fighting the fight


I'm impressed that he has a sewing team equipped to work at home. I expected this from 3M or Proctor and Gamble. The clothing industry never crossed my mind but he stepped up and offered his resources. He's keeping his people working when there'll absolutely be less demand for his fashions because of the economy and job losses. He's won my good will. I'll buy something of his when we're on the other side of this.


----------



## Lute

@Black Ambrosia   also other seamstresses are also joining in for the cause.


----------



## rayne

I had to take a break from this thread so I just skimmed the last few pages. I think there may be something to the nationwide lockdown. My cousin said that his job sent out a letter stating that their work is essential and that they are not to be prevented from movement due to presidential order. 

ETA: I told DH about the pics but he's not convinced. He said there were pics floating around of the national guards in downtown Chicago but they ended up being fake. So I guess we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## fifi134

Kalia1 said:


> Someone Just Sent Me This:
> (Not Sure If It’s True)
> 
> Fwd:
> Check this out....
> My co-worker just sent this to me....
> 
> Heads up/from someone in Jersey:
> 
> Hello family. Just got this from my contact at FEMA.
> 
> Please take heed...
> Homeland security is preparing to mobilize the national guard.
> 
> Preparing to dispatch them across the US along with military.
> they will also call in 1st responders.
> 
> they are preparing to announce a nationwide
> 2 week quarantine for all citizens,
> All businesses closed.
> 
> Everyone at home.
> 
> They will announce this as soon as they have troops in place to help prevent looters and rioters...
> 
> they will announce before the end of the weekend,
> 
> within 48 to 72 Hours the president will evoke what is called the “Stafford Act”
> 
> The president will order a two week mandatory quarantine for the nation.
> 
> Stock up on whatever you need to make sure you have a two week supply of everything.
> 
> Please forward to your family/friends.



If you search this on Twitter, apparently it’s a hoax.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Lute said:


> @Black Ambrosia   also other seamstresses are also joining in for the cause.



A nurse friend of mine said her coworker is sewing masks. I'm going to start making them. I have quite a bit of fabric and elastic. I saw a study that said that cotton/cotton blends are decent. And I guess it's better than nothing. I'll get to it!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## nycutiepie

rayne said:


> I had to take a break from this thread so I just skimmed the last few pages. I think there may be something to the nationwide lockdown. My cousin said that his job sent out a letter stating that their work is essential and that they are not to be prevented from movement due to presidential order.
> 
> ETA: I told DH about the pics but he's not convinced. He said there were pics floating around of the national guards in downtown Chicago but they ended up being fake. So I guess we'll just have to wait and see


What type of work/industry does your cousin work in?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

TrulyBlessed said:


> The virus is taking out members of this New Jersey family back to back and the family is apparently of Italian descent. Italy is being wiped out right now like crazy which makes me think people of Italian decent may be at greater risk genetically of contracting and succumbing to the virus. It’s awful.
> 
> *She lost her mother, two brothers and a sister to coronavirus within a week*
> View attachment 456915
> (CNN) — Elizabeth Fusco was still grieving her oldest sister's death when she got another call this week. Her oldest brother had died, too.
> 
> While she was on the phone with the hospital Wednesday, she heard her mother coding in the background and the doctors' frantic activity to save her, she told CNN. Her mother did not make it.
> 
> A day later, on Thursday, another brother died, leaving the shocked New Jersey family mourning the loss of a mother and two brothers within a week and a sister who died six days prior -- all victims of the coronavirus that has killed 195 people in the US.
> 
> Her mother and the family matriarch, Grace Fusco, 73, of Freehold, New Jersey, died Wednesday this week after being diagnosed with the coronavirus.
> 
> Her brother, Carmine Fusco, had died just before their mother on the same day, according to The New York Times. A day later, on Thursday, another brother, Vincent Fusco Jr., died, a family member said.
> Her oldest sister, Rita Fusco-Jackson, had died on March 13, The Times reported. All the children were in their 50s and it's unclear whether they had underlying health issues.
> 
> "It's absolutely surreal," Elizabeth Fusco told CNN's Chris Cuomo on Thursday night. "They were the roots of our lives ... It's like the second we start to grieve about one, the phone rings and there's another person gone, taken from us forever."
> 
> She'll never forget hearing her mother's last moments, she said.
> 
> "I listened to those doctors and those machines code my mother on the phone when she passed. I'll never get over that."
> 
> *Three other relatives are hospitalized *
> 
> In addition to the deaths, three other relatives are hospitalized in New Jersey and 19 other family members have been tested for the virus and are anxiously awaiting results, said Roseann Paradiso Fodera, the mother's cousin. They include children, parents and grandchildren, and are quarantined together.
> 
> "This is an unbearable tragedy for the family," Paradiso Fodera said. "The family's biggest concern is that we have four members of one family who have passed, two on life support and one stable," Paradiso Fodera said.
> 
> The infections appeared to have originated from a family dinner this month, according to The Times, which first reported the story. It said the first person to die from coronavirus in New Jersey had attended that gathering.
> 
> *US death toll goes up*
> 
> As the US death toll grows, states are ordering more shutdowns. By Thursday night, New Jersey had nine deaths from the virus and at least 742 people infected.
> The number of reported coronavirus cases in the United States has jumped daily, pushing health care officials and political leaders to take steps to keep the pandemic from overwhelming the system.
> 
> In California, the nation's most populous state is ordering its nearly 40 million residents to stay home to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom's order marks the first statewide mandatory restrictions in the United States to help combat the outbreak. It went into effect Thursday at midnight and includes exemptions for essential services such as public safety and medical care.
> 
> Experts are urging everyone -- even those who don't feel sick -- to stay at least 6 feet away from others and avoid social gatherings.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/20/health/new-jersey-coronavirus-victims/index.html


This is awful.  I cant wrap my mind around the pain that family is in.  God bless them.


----------



## Theresamonet

caribeandiva said:


> A man started talking to me while in line at Costco. He says he has friends high up in law enforcement. Apparently the national guard is being dispatched as we speak and the whole country will be on mandatory quarantine starting Sunday.



My husband’s boss has has a brother in the national guard, and he told my husband the same thing yesterday. He didn’t say that it will be Sunday though.


----------



## Chicoro

*"FedEX Field in Maryland Getting Occupied by the National Guard"

"Kay Bailey Hutchinson Center in Dallas Texas Set Up Beds in Style Reminiscent of 1918 Spanish Flu Pandemic" located in Dallas, Texas
*​Does anyone have any information on these one?

https://www.newswars.com/breaking-national-guard-deploys-to-fedexfield-in-maryland/



These trucks look EXACTLY like the shiny new trucks we saw in the photo from @fluffyforever (post # 1628) of this thread.


----------



## Chicoro

TrulyBlessed said:


>



How wonderful to see!! Thank you for posting this @TrulyBlessed !


----------



## nycutiepie

Have we seen any statistics for the rate of infection by race? Perhaps Europe and Asia wouldn’t track this but I imagine that the US would.  No one race is immune but I’m curious to see the statistics. The lack of information is arousing suspicion and I have a feeling white people are being infected at a higher rate in the US.

How hard have countries in Africa been hit? The article about the family in NJ refers to Italians possibly being more susceptible or something to that effect. They tried to pin HIV on Haiti and this is being pinned on China but what are the stats here in the US? I bet if it were more black people being hit we’d hear about it.


----------



## Rumbii

This whole situation is sad, it seems only the rich are getting tested and people have to pay. I am sharing this story not to brag, but to highlight a different experience and what we should all be getting

In Australia testing is free part of our Medicare, the main criteria to get tested is that you have to have been overseas in the last 14 days/been in close contact with someone with Covid-19 and are displaying flu/cold like symptoms. The government is also waiving the cost for testing for those who are not covered by Medicare.
I got back home on Wednesday, I had developed a cold as I usually do from long haul flights. On Thursday morning I called my doctor who managed to write a referral for me to get tested at a pathologist, within an hour of speaking to her. I couldn't get to the pathologist before they closed but I went to a public hospital which is 5 min from where we live. The testing centre is open from 8am to 10pm daily. I managed to get the test done within 30minutes. Still waiting for my results because where I live, it takes just over 72hrs to get results. One of my friends lives in another state and got her results within 24hrs.

It is the most painful test I have ever had to do. They stick a plus 4 inch swab down your throat and both nostrils. The nurse even gave me some tissue before I started because she said I would cry because of it.

I pray that this whole virus comes to a complete stop, soon.


----------



## Ganjababy

Did they? I thought it was Africa and monkeys.





nycutiepie said:


> Have we seen any statistics for the rate of infection by race? Perhaps Europe and Asia wouldn’t track this but I imagine that the US would.  No one race is immune but I’m curious to see the statistics. The lack of information is arousing suspicion and I have a feeling white people are being infected at a higher rate in the US.
> 
> How hard have countries in Africa been hit? The article about the family in NJ refers to Italians possibly being more susceptible or something to that effect. *They tried to pin HIV on Haiti *and this is being pinned on China but what are the stats here in the US? I bet if it were more black people being hit we’d hear about it.


----------



## Ganjababy

I have been thinking of homeless and really poor people. They will be affected so badly. Many businesses not taking cash. So if you don’t have a credit or debit card you are sexed.


----------



## SoniT

Chicoro said:


> *"FedEX Field in Maryland Getting Occupied by the National Guard"
> 
> "Kay Bailey Hutchinson Center in Dallas Texas Set Up Beds in Style Reminiscent of 1918 Spanish Flu Pandemic" located in Dallas, Texas
> *​Does anyone have any information on these one?
> 
> https://www.newswars.com/breaking-national-guard-deploys-to-fedexfield-in-maryland/
> 
> 
> 
> These trucks look EXACTLY like the shiny new trucks we saw in the photo from @fluffyforever (post # 1628) of this thread.


CORONAVIRUS9 HOURS AGO
*National Guard Helps Set Up Coronavirus Screening Facility at FedEx Field*
The National Guard helped set up a coronavirus screening site outside FedEx Field Friday. News4’s Jackie Bensen explains how it could operate.

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...us-screening-facility-at-fedex-field/2248960/


----------



## Guapa1

nycutiepie said:


> You need to get tested. Your pain is my pain sis. Do you have a primary that you have a relationship with? Any friends in the medical field near you?
> 
> Dear God help her and all of us in our hour of need.





Chicoro said:


> You got someone with you, @Guapa1 ? To help you?





Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh no honey you need to see a doc asap.  Shouldn't take 30 minutes to catch your breath.  Really consider going because not to scare you but when respiratory troubles start they hit hard and fast.
> what kind of phone do you have?  If you happen to have a Samsung you can check your oxygen levels on your phone.  Also keep track of your heart rate but please do not wait until you're in dire straights.  Take care.



Thank you for thinking of me ladies.  

I can't get tested here. They are only *just* starting to test medical staff. I live alone so even if I am positive I'm not exposing anyone else to it. I can also still cook and shower so I'm not a priority. I don't have a Samsung, but I will keep track of my heart rate.


----------



## Guapa1

https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/20/coro...-12432002/?ito=article.desktop.share.top.link

I can't post this article for some reason but I think it's a better overview

This one is from the BBC 
*Coronavirus testing: What is the UK government's plan?*
By Reality Check teamBBC News

19 March 2020

Share this with Facebook

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share this with Email

Share
Related Topics

Reality Check






Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Prime Minister Boris Johnson has announced plans to test more people for coronavirus.

At the moment only people in hospital are being routinely tested, so if you have symptoms and you are not sure if you have the virus, you may well not be able to find out.

As of 19 March, 64,621 people in the UK had been tested for coronavirus. The number of tests has been rising from just over 1,000 a day at the end of February, when testing began, to more than 6,000 per day by mid-March.

The government plans to increase this to 10,000 a day initially, with a goal of reaching 25,000 tests a day within four weeks.

But it has been criticised by some experts for not testing widely enough, and people have been complaining online about not having access to tests despite having symptoms.

*Reasons for testing*
There are two main reasons for testing people - to diagnose them individually, and to try to understand how far the virus has spread in the wider population. This second reason is referred to as "surveillance testing".

This can involve mass testing people even if they do not have symptoms, or testing samples of people with symptoms, to get an idea of the total number of people with the virus. Positive results can also be used to try to trace the contacts of people who are known to be infected.

The failure to test more widely means that many people might be self-isolating for no good reason.

Public Health England says it will do some surveillance testing on a local level if clusters of cases are identified, using a network of 100 designated GP surgeries. This is to try to get a sense of how many milder cases there are in the community that do not result in hospitalisation.

But the UK is not currently doing any mass surveillance testing or actively tracing people who have come into contact with known cases.





*What do I need to know about the coronavirus?*

EASY STEPS: What can I do?
CONTAINMENT: What it means to self-isolate
UK LATEST: What's the UK's plan and what could happen next?
MAPS AND CHARTS: Visual guide to the outbreak
VIDEO: The 20-second hand wash





*Should the UK be testing more people?*
The director general of the World Health Organization (WHO), Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said he had a "simple message" for all countries: "Test, test, test."

He added: "We cannot stop this pandemic if we do not know who is infected."

So why is the UK not testing more people?

Ultimately, this mainly comes down to resources. Every country is limited by how much money, equipment and staff it has - it is not going to be possible to test every single person, so healthcare systems have to prioritise.

The UK's chief scientific officer Sir Patrick Vallance told a group of MPs that "we simply don't have mass testing available for the population now", and that "when you only have capacity to do a certain number of tests" you have to prioritise the most vulnerable groups.

But it's also partly to do with how widespread the virus is.

"Testing and contact tracing is critical - particularly in the early stages," according to Prof Mark Woolhouse, an infectious diseases expert at the University of Edinburgh.

However, he says once you are beyond the "containment phase", this may become less useful.

If the illness becomes so widespread that the cases known to health services are just the tip of the iceberg, and there are many more milder cases among people who don't present, then "contact-tracing of the small fraction of cases that are visible won't do very much," he said.






Image copyrightPA MEDIA
But Prof Jonathan Ball, a molecular virologist at the University of Nottingham, believes the current testing regime "doesn't go nearly far enough".

"To have any impact on the spread of this virus there has to be more widespread testing out in the community," he says.

"We need to get a handle on where the virus is circulating most and better inform people of the cause of their respiratory symptoms, so that self-isolation is better informed and more likely to be enacted."

He points to South Korea, where "active community surveillance" has been far more extensive and has had "a major impact on flattening the curve and relieving pressure on stretched health services".

*Healthcare workers*
Healthcare workers haven't been able to be widely tested, raising concerns that they could spread the infection unknowingly. And some may end up self-isolating unnecessarily even though they don't have the virus, risking leaving the health service even more short staffed.

The Department of Health and Social Care says healthcare workers are a high priority and it wants to increase testing to "make sure they can be tested too" - but it has not set out any details as to how it plans to do that.

*A new test*
At the moment, those who can be tested are being checked for signs they currently have the virus.

But scientists are working towards a test to see whether someone has had the disease in the past, by checking for the presence of antibodies (produced by the body to fight off infection).

This can help work out how widespread the disease has been and whether people are safe to go back to work.

Boris Johnson said that he was in negotiations to buy "literally hundreds of thousands" of antibody tests which would be "as simple as a pregnancy test", once they were available and shown to work.

*What are other countries doing?*
The UK has done more testing than many other countries, although not more than the most rigorous testers like South Korea.

The UK passed its 2,500th case as of 18 March and has tested 828 people per million of its population. At this point in their outbreaks, Italy had conducted 386 tests per million citizens, while South Korea had done more than 2,000 tests per million.


----------



## Chicoro

SoniT said:


> CORONAVIRUS9 HOURS AGO
> National Guard Helps Set Up Coronavirus Screening Facility at FedEx Field
> The National Guard helped set up a coronavirus screening site outside FedEx Field Friday. News4’s Jackie Bensen explains how it could operate.
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...us-screening-facility-at-fedex-field/2248960/



Thank you for the information @SoniT ! This is helpful for us to better understand aspects of the situation from a calm, focused perspective.

This is why, it is important to have a central point of communication for the collective here on LHCF.


----------



## pear

Just wanted to send hugs and prayers to those now forced to work at home with school-aged kids.


Between trying to do our work and now trying to home school the kids, this week almost took me and DH out!!!!

God bless teachers...we appreciate you even more after this experience!


----------



## VinaytheMrs

How are you all dealing with husbands or family who just refuse to believe this is real? 
My sister believes it’s the 5G towers. My husband believes it’s a trial run to introduce martial law. I just need them to wash their hands and hush.


----------



## MzRhonda

Chicoro said:


> *Some More Good News:*
> 
> These gentleman asked some really good questions during their interview with Dr. Fauci. They  are millenials, the two hosts.
> 
> Encouraging point Dr. Fauci mentions: The time China realized it had a problem in December to today, with no new cases reported, was an *8 to 10 week* time frame. In the scheme of things, that is not a long time.
> 
> Dr. Fauci inferred that with mitigation and constraints, that the US may be able to cut this time frame down and make it shorter.


But China acted quickly and responsibly we didn’t due to the doofus in the white house heck he still isn’t acting responsible states are left to fend for themselves wth!!??


----------



## Chicoro

MzRhonda said:


> But China acted quickly and responsibly we didn’t due to the doofus in the white household heck he still isn’t acting responsible states are left to fend for themselves wth!!??



You are absolutely correct in that it is not possible to compare China with the US. The point of me mentioning the 8 to 10 weeks in China's case is that there was some light at the end of the tunnel for them. 

It was and is not to infer that will be the case for other countries, including the US. But it is important to note, that there is hope for the world. That is the most important piece of which I do not want us to lose sight.


----------



## Chicoro

VinaytheMrs said:


> How are you all dealing with husbands or family who just refuse to believe this is real?
> My sister believes it’s the 5G towers. My husband believes it’s a trial run to introduce martial law. I just need them to wash their hands and hush.



Actually, it sounds like you all agree there is an issue and that it is real. Your sister believes the origin is different and your husband believes that the problem is smaller than and in preparation for a bigger problem to come. It seems like they believe the situation is real, they just don't agree with or accept other people's reason or the formal narrative that they have been given for the current problem. We all cope differently. I personally leave people alone as long as they are not compromising my physical safety with their actions. I'm sure the ladies will come up with some suggestions for you from their own experiences!


----------



## MzRhonda

Chicoro said:


> You are absolutely correct in that it is not possible to compare China with the US. The point of me mentioning the 8 to 10 weeks in China's case is that there was some light at the end of the tunnel for them.
> 
> It was and is not to infer that will be the case for other countries, including the US. But it is important to note, that there is hope for the world. That is the most important piece of which I do not want us to lose sight.


True but I don’t want people to think this will be all over for us in 8-10 weeks I am already going into week 2 of school shutdown and the thought of going back in a few weeks in my opinion is out of the question. The covid-19 is in it’s infancy here with no real plan in site.


----------



## mz.rae

Something else I am noticing is how the tune of those who work in healthcare are changing. I use to work in the healthcare field and know a lot of people who still do work in hospitals and other areas. It’s interesting to me how towards the end of February and beginning of this month it was a mindset of come on y’all the flu is worse and kills more people, all you have to do is wash your hands and not touch your face. And now those same people are talking about we need to take virus seriously and how crazy it is out.

Now I admit I was in the first group at one point, where I thought this is just a form of the cold. Just wash your hands, cough into your elbow, take cold medicine and be on your merry way. Now I know that yes those are good things to practice but it is scary because so much is unknown about this virus compared to a flu. And an unknown threat is always going to be more scary and worrisome to people than a threat we hear about and there have been studies of for years.


----------



## UmSumayyah

MzRhonda said:


> But China acted quickly and responsibly we didn’t due to the doofus in the white house heck he still isn’t acting responsible states are left to fend for themselves wth!!??


 China tried to cover it up, threatened doctors and let people skip right out of Wuhan before eventually being forced to address it.


----------



## meka72

There’s instructions on how to make face masks here.

https://www.deaconess.com/How-to-make-a-Face-Mask


----------



## Everything Zen

Here’s hoping that my parents already caught and recovered from the virus earlier this year. I’m straining to remember the actual dates but they and some other members of their church had a good couple of weeks where they experienced severe coughing and cold symptoms where they could really feel a painful burning in their lungs.


----------



## rayne

nycutiepie said:


> What type of work/industry does your cousin work in?



Don't know, I just sent him a text asking him. Apparently my stepfather got the letter too and he works in transportation.

Eta - My cousin also works in transportation...the railroad to be exact. Same with my stepfather.


----------



## Ganjababy

I read that people should not be touching gas pumps. Use gloves or tissue/paper towels


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## nycutiepie

Everything Zen said:


> Here’s hoping that my parents already caught and recovered from the virus earlier this year. I’m straining to remember the actual dates but they and some other members of their church had a good couple of weeks where they experienced severe coughing and cold symptoms where they could really feel a painful burning in their lungs.


I hope that’s the case. Some of us mentioned being sick around the holidays/January earlier in this thread. I never felt like I did when it hit me and I had the flu shot. My dry coughing was so severe that I went to the ER and urgent care. My SO ended up with bronchitis and the Dr. prescribed a pump. I pray this is the case for people who were sick and maybe we developed some antibodies or something to mitigate the risk.


----------



## Dposh167

Ganjababy said:


> I read that people should not be touching gas pumps. Use gloves or tissue/paper towels



I have a pair of gloves I keep in my car and take out when I pump. I've done that for years. People are nasty and I'm not touching anything


----------



## Layluh

nycutiepie said:


> I hope that’s the case. Some of us mentioned being sick around the holidays/January earlier in this thread. I never felt like I did when it hit me and I had the flu shot. My dry coughing was so severe that I went to the ER and urgent care. My SO ended up with bronchitis and the Dr. prescribed a pump. I pray this is the case for people who were sick and maybe we developed some antibodies or something to mitigate the risk.


Yup i had that same dry cough. It was annoying as hell and i remember it started with a tickle in my throat.  Its like the only way you could get rid of the tickle was to scratch your throat by coughing.  But i had no other symptoms.


----------



## [email protected]@

Hey ladies just some perspective:

Our health is our responsibility and starts from how we care for ourselves. Tonics and supplements are great boosters, but a quality diet tends to be overlooked.

A good quality diet is one of the primary ways of keeping our immune systems strong and our bodies resilient.

This is a great time to keep our fruit and veggie intake high and our junk intake low...as sugar does lower our immunity. High quality grains like (brown, rice, quinoa, etc) and fiber should also be a regular part of your daily meals.

Sending love and high vibes to our sisters here <3

I hope this helps.


----------



## Chromia




----------



## sheanu

Lute said:


> @Black Ambrosia   also other seamstresses are also joining in for the cause.


Shared this with a friend who works in fashion. I can't sew but I have a machine. I was thinking this could be a good fundraising/entrepreneurial opportunity if she wanted to host a sewing class to make these. Medical professionals: would you all want to use masks made by those of us who aren't professional seamstresses but are being taught virtually how to make these?


----------



## Chicoro

Ganjababy said:


>



I'm hoping those 8 million made a conscious decision, as a group,  to take a social media break.


----------



## Chicoro

Dposh167 said:


> I* have a pair of gloves I keep in my car and take out when I pump.* I've done that for years. People are nasty and I'm not touching anything



I never thought of that!


----------



## Keen

VinaytheMrs said:


> How are you all dealing with husbands or family who just refuse to believe this is real?
> My sister believes it’s the 5G towers. My husband believes it’s a trial run to introduce martial law. I just need them to wash their hands and hush.


My sister had been trying to talk some sense into my parents with no avail.  I just told them of a friend’s Dad who died of the virus.  He lived out of state.  No one can even attend the funeral. 

That seem to get through to them.


----------



## almond eyes

I just want to think of some good ways to make money during this time remotely and think of new businesses that will spawn as a result.  I want to use my time wisely.  Ideas anyone, Ideas? I know everyone is sewing masks, but beyond the masks.  

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Chicoro

almond eyes said:


> I just want to think of some good ways to make money during this time remotely and think of new businesses that will spawn as a result.  I want to use my time wisely.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



That is more than possible. You have spoken it. Now, do it!


----------



## Chicoro

Keen said:


> My sister had been trying to talk some sense into my parents with no avail.  I just told them of a friend’s Dad who died of the virus.  He lived out of state.  No one can even attend the funeral.
> 
> That seem to get through to them.



I'm sorry for your friend's loss.


----------



## Chicoro

*Making the Enemy Visible!*​*Enemy Profile*:
Virulent, COVID-19

*Strategy to make visible:*

Testing
Tracking
Tracing
Isolation
Quarantine

*Successful Results of Implementing this strategy:*

South Korea
Taiwan
According to Dr. John Campbell:


----------



## vevster

Alternative tip of the day, you can place anti viral essential oils on the soles of your feet. I have a courtyard where tomorrow between 11 and 2 pm will get sunlight for Vitamin D production.


----------



## almond eyes

Also wanted to say to all the ladies, moderators and creators of the forum to stay safe.  Thanks for all of the support that we give to each other in this forum from the serious to the lighthearted it really helps.  I pray for all of us and loved ones to remain safe.  And for those who have lost anyone, may your heart be consoled and I am sorry.  I am a caretaker to my elderly Dad and a debilitated family member so everyday, I just do my best in raising my vibrations for all of us and trying to use every minute to learn and also observe.  My love to everyone.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## vevster

I’m out here in the park getting Vit D. It’s a bit chilly, but I’m fine. I’m on my iPad.

A lot of people are out here. A kid just came really close to me.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I’m out here in the park getting Vit D. It’s a bit chilly, but I’m fine. I’m on my iPad.
> 
> A lot of people are out here. A kid just came really close to me.


You're better than me. I know you're in New York so your options are different but I don't plan on going outside unless I'm sitting on my porch or in the backyard. I'm only leaving to check on my family and pick up groceries for all of us.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Rumbii said:


> This whole situation is sad, it seems only the rich are getting tested and people have to pay. I am sharing this story not to brag, but to highlight a different experience and what we should all be getting
> 
> In Australia testing is free part of our Medicare, the main criteria to get tested is that you have to have been overseas in the last 14 days/been in close contact with someone with Covid-19 and are displaying flu/cold like symptoms. The government is also waiving the cost for testing for those who are not covered by Medicare.
> I got back home on Wednesday, I had developed a cold as I usually do from long haul flights. On Thursday morning I called my doctor who managed to write a referral for me to get tested at a pathologist, within an hour of speaking to her. I couldn't get to the pathologist before they closed but I went to a public hospital which is 5 min from where we live. The testing centre is open from 8am to 10pm daily. I managed to get the test done within 30minutes. Still waiting for my results because where I live, it takes just over 72hrs to get results. One of my friends lives in another state and got her results within 24hrs.
> 
> It is the most painful test I have ever had to do. They stick a plus 4 inch swab down your throat and both nostrils. The nurse even gave me some tissue before I started because she said I would cry because of it.
> 
> I pray that this whole virus comes to a complete stop, soon.


Testing in the USA is supposed to be free.  In my state it is but you have to have an electronic order from your doctor to be tested.  The bigger issue is the number of tests available and the labs that have the ability to process them is disproportionate plus at least around here they have concern over mass testing because its using ppe that they need in the hospital itself that they do not have.
Also there is a shortage of healthcare providers in the US and access to care for many is just not there.  Plus everyone is rushing or calling their doctor or running to the ER so an already disorganized system is even more dysfunctional.
Having worked in the US healthcare system most of my adult working life it's a mess out there.
They had to know this was coming and  to try to get prepared and dropped the ball imo. (our government)


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> You're better than me. I know you're in New York so your options are different but I don't plan on going outside unless I'm sitting on my porch or in the backyard. I'm only leaving to check on my family and pick up groceries for all of us.


I’m gonna try my courtyard tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]@

Ive been going out everyday for a run. There are usually a handful of people in the park. Half of them are usually running like I am.
The transition to remote work has been a challenge. Fortunately I live in walking distance to A park. A dose of sun once a day has been immensely helpful.

Eta: running is a newfound hobby. I picked it up once we started wfh.


----------



## Neomorph

mz.rae said:


> Something else I am noticing is how the tune of those who work in healthcare are changing. I use to work in the healthcare field and know a lot of people who still do work in hospitals and other areas. It’s interesting to me how towards the end of February and beginning of this month it was a mindset of come on y’all the flu is worse and kills more people, all you have to do is wash your hands and not touch your face. And now those same people are talking about we need to take virus seriously and how crazy it is out.
> 
> Now I admit I was in the first group at one point, where I thought this is just a form of the cold. Just wash your hands, cough into your elbow, take cold medicine and be on your merry way. *Now I know that yes those are good things to practice but it is scary because so much is unknown about this virus compared to a flu. And an unknown threat is always going to be more scary and worrisome to people than a threat we hear about and there have been studies of for years.*



To the bolded: part of the reason why we don't know as much is because the family of coronavirus as a whole has been understudied for years. That's because of the now 7 types of coronavirus that can infect humans, 4 of them just give the common cold (they account for 1/3 of the common colds people get). There was an uptick in interest with SARS and MERS since they were far more dangerous, but not nearly as much as the amount of study interest (and grant money) the influenza family of viruses get.

Here's an article that breaks down some of the known science we have about coronavirus (and COVID19 in particular):

https://www.theatlantic.com/science...EmMos4n6s50tj0qCmUhkhaT1s6EPCkwxF2mZJZC8soO1g


----------



## Black Ambrosia

almond eyes said:


> I just want to think of some good ways to make money during this time remotely and think of new businesses that will spawn as a result.  I want to use my time wisely.  Ideas anyone, Ideas? I know everyone is sewing masks, but beyond the masks.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


This post reminds me of something I want to look into. Two articles recently referenced covid 19 certified cleaners. I googled and haven't found any info on what that means or how you get certified. I think that'll be in demand for as long as this is going on but may not be worth the risk. If I find anything I'll pass it along. 

I know you're thinking in terms of businesses and products but I think there'll be a need for more healthcare workers after this is over. I pray for their safety but the urgency and fear in their pleas tells me they're concerned about surviving this. I think there'll be financial incentives for people interested in healthcare professions but we may not see that until we're 6 months to a year past this thing ending because educational institutions are closed right now. I don't think you can become a doctor or nurse completely online but idk for sure (obviously you can't do residency online). I think less is required to become a home healthcare worker. This should be in demand as well. I'm hearing more about people recovering but having long term respiratory damage. They'll need some help. 

Also things that make life easier for people that are impaired like food prep, cleaning, etc. Years ago my sister and BIL had a medical transportation company. They'd pick up patients and take them to their appointments. I'll have to ask why they stopped doing that. It seemed lucrative at the time. idk how many people who recover will need this level of support but it's worth looking into in general because there's always a need among the elderly especially those at senior citizen apartment complexes.

I'll come back with other ideas as they come to me.


----------



## Chicoro

[email protected]@ said:


> Ive been going out everyday for a run. There are usually a handful of people in the park. Half of them are usually running like I am.
> The transition to remote work has been a challenge. Fortunately I live in walking distance to A park. A dose of sun once a day has been immensely helpful.
> 
> Eta: running is a newfound hobby. I picked it up once we started wfh.


You gone emerge super sexy after the quarantine. I see you!

I think we get 20 minutes here in France, but you got to have your "papers" here!


----------



## NaturalEnigma

[email protected]@ said:


> Ive been going out everyday for a run. There are usually a handful of people in the park. Half of them are usually running like I am.
> The transition to remote work has been a challenge. Fortunately I live in walking distance to A park. A dose of sun once a day has been immensely helpful.
> 
> Eta: running is a newfound hobby. I picked it up once we started wfh.



I went for a run yesterday at the park. I never liked running. I always feel like my lungs are going to explode but I was using the Peloton app and I had a great time! No wonder people run all the time. It’s so easy. At the gym I have to try to figure out what exercises I want to do, what body part to work on, how many reps, what size weights etc. but with running you just run. Lol it’s so simple. I’m going to try to run everyday now. Working from home and tuning in on news about the Corona Virus was stressing me out. My anxiety was like at 100. I need to get fresh air,  and move my body.


----------



## Chicoro

Neomorph said:


> To the bolded: part of the reason why we don't know as much is because the family of coronavirus as a whole has been understudied for years. That's because of the now 7 types of coronavirus that can infect humans, 4 of them just give the common cold (they account for 1/3 of the common colds people get). There was an uptick in interest with SARS and MERS since they were far more dangerous, but not nearly as much as the amount of study interest (and grant money) the influenza family of viruses get.
> 
> Here's an article that breaks down some of the known science we have about coronavirus (and COVID19 in particular):
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/science...EmMos4n6s50tj0qCmUhkhaT1s6EPCkwxF2mZJZC8soO1g



This is a great article, @Neomorph ! Thank you for linking it:


Science
*Why the Coronavirus Has Been So Successful*


We’ve known about SARS-CoV-2 for only three months, but scientists can make some educated guesses about where it came from and why it’s behaving in such an extreme way.

Ed Yong  March 20, 2020





emarys / Getty

One of the few mercies during this crisis is that, by their nature, individual coronaviruses are easily destroyed. Each virus particle consists of a small set of genes, enclosed by a sphere of fatty lipid molecules, and because lipid shells are easily torn apart by soap, 20 seconds of thorough hand-washing can take one down. Lipid shells are also vulnerable to the elements; a recent study shows that the new coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, survives for no more than a day on cardboard, and about two to three days on steel and plastic. These viruses don’t endure in the world. They need bodies.

But much about coronaviruses is still unclear. Susan Weiss, of the University of Pennsylvania, has been studying them for about 40 years. She says that in the early days, only a few dozen scientists shared her interest—and those numbers swelled only slightly after the SARS epidemic of 2002. “Until then people looked at us as a backward field with not a lot of importance to human health,” she says. But with the emergence of SARS-CoV-2—the cause of the COVID-19 disease—no one is likely to repeat that mistake again.

To be clear, SARS-CoV-2 is not the flu. It causes a disease with different symptoms, spreads and kills more readily, and belongs to a completely different family of viruses. This family, the coronaviruses, includes just six other members that infect humans. Four of them—OC43, HKU1, NL63, and 229E—have been gently annoying humans for more than a century, causing a third of common colds. The other two—MERS and SARS (or “SARS-classic,” as some virologists have started calling it)—both cause far more severe disease. Why was this seventh coronavirus the one to go pandemic? Suddenly, what we _do _know about coronaviruses becomes a matter of international concern.


The structure of the virus provides some clues about its success. In shape, it’s essentially a spiky ball. *Those spikes recognize and stick to a protein called ACE2, which is found on the surface of our cells: This is the first step to an infection. The exact contours of SARS-CoV-2’s spikes allow it to stick far more strongly to ACE2 than SARS-classic did,* and “it’s likely that this is really crucial for person-to-person transmission,” says Angela Rasmussen of Columbia University. In general terms, the tighter the bond, the less virus required to start an infection.

There’s another important feature. Coronavirus spikes consist of two connected halves, and the spike activates when those halves are separated; only then can the virus enter a host cell. In SARS-classic, this separation happens with some difficulty. But in SARS-CoV-2, the bridge that connects the two halves can be easily cut by an enzyme called furin, which is made by human cells and—crucially—is found across many tissues. “This is probably important for some of the really unusual things we see in this virus,” says Kristian Andersen of Scripps Research Translational Institute.

For example, most respiratory viruses tend to infect either the upper or lower airways. In general, an upper-respiratory infection spreads more easily, but tends to be milder, while a lower-respiratory infection is harder to transmit, but is more severe. SARS-CoV-2 seems to infect both upper and lower airways, perhaps because it can exploit the ubiquitous furin. This double whammy could also conceivably explain why the virus can spread between people before symptoms show up—a trait that has made it so difficult to control. Perhaps it transmits while still confined to the upper airways, before making its way deeper and causing severe symptoms. All of this is plausible but totally hypothetical; the virus was only discovered in January, and most of its biology is still a mystery.


The new virus certainly seems to be effective at infecting humans, despite its animal origins. The closest wild relative of SARS-CoV-2 is found in bats, which suggests it originated in a bat, then jumped to humans either directly or through another species. (Another coronavirus found in wild pangolins also resembles SARS-CoV-2, but only in the small part of the spike that recognizes ACE2; the two viruses are otherwise dissimilar, and pangolins are unlikely to be the original reservoir of the new virus.) When SARS-classic first made this leap, a brief period of mutation was necessary for it to recognize ACE2 well. But SARS-CoV-2 could do that from day one. “It had already found its best way of being a [human] virus,” says Matthew Frieman of the University of Maryland School of Medicine.
_*This uncanny fit will doubtlessly encourage conspiracy theorists: What are the odds that a random bat virus had exactly the right combination of traits to effectively infect human cells from the get-go, and then jump into an unsuspecting person? *_“*Very low,*” Andersen says, “but there are millions or billions of these viruses out there. These viruses are so prevalent that things that are really unlikely to happen sometimes do.”

Since the start of the pandemic, the virus hasn’t changed in any obviously important ways. It’s mutating in the way that all viruses do. But of the 100-plus mutations that have been documented, none has risen to dominance, which suggests that none is especially important. _*“The virus has been remarkably stable given how much transmission we’ve seen,*_” says Lisa Gralinski of the University of North Carolina. “*That makes sense, because there’s no evolutionary pressure on the virus to transmit better. It’s doing a great job of spreading around the world right now.”*

There’s one possible exception. _*A few SARS-CoV-2 viruses that were isolated from Singaporean COVID-19 patients are missing a stretch of genes that also disappeared from SARS-classic during the late stages of its epidemic. This change was thought to make the original virus less virulent, but it’s far too early to know *_whether the same applies to the new one. Indeed, why some coronaviruses are deadly and some are not is unclear. “There’s really no understanding at all of why SARS or SARS-CoV-2 are so bad but OC43 just gives you a runny nose,” Frieman says.

Researchers can, however, offer a preliminary account of what the new coronavirus does to the people it infects. _*Once in the body, it likely attacks the ACE2-bearing cells that line our airways. Dying cells slough away, filling the airways with junk and carrying the virus deeper into the body, down toward the lungs.*_ _*As the infection progresses, the lungs clog with dead cells and fluid, making breathing more difficult.*_ (The virus might also be able to infect ACE2-bearing cells in other organs, including the gut and blood vessels.)

The immune system fights back and attacks the virus; this is what causes inflammation and fever. But in extreme cases, the immune system goes berserk, causing more damage than the actual virus. For example, blood vessels might open up to allow defensive cells to reach the site of an infection; that’s great, but if the vessels become _too_ leaky, the lungs fill even more with fluid. _*These damaging overreactions are called cytokine storms.*_ _*They were historically responsible for many deaths during the 1918 flu pandemic, *_H5N1 bird flu outbreaks, and the 2003 SARS outbreak. And they’re probably behind the most severe cases of COVID-19. “These viruses need time to adapt to a human host,” says Akiko Iwasaki of the Yale School of Medicine. “When they’re first trying us out, they don’t know what they’re doing, and they tend to elicit these responses.”

_*During a cytokine storm,*_ the immune system isn’t just going berserk but is also generally off its game, attacking at will without hitting the right targets. When this happens, people become more susceptible to infectious bacteria. _*The storms can also affect other organs besides the lungs, especially if people already have chronic diseases. This might explain why some COVID-19 patients end up with complications such as heart problems and secondary infections.*_

But why do some people with COVID-19 get incredibly sick, while others escape with mild or nonexistent symptoms? _*Age is a factor.*_ Elderly people are at risk of more severe infections possibly because their immune system can’t mount an effective initial defense, while_* children are less affected because their immune system is less likely to progress to a cytokine storm*_. But other factors—a person’s genes, the vagaries of their immune system, the amount of virus they’re exposed to, the other microbes in their bodies—might play a role too. _*In general, “it’s a mystery why some people have mild disease, even within the same age group,*_” Iwasaki says.

Coronaviruses, much like influenza, tend to be winter viruses. _*In cold and dry air, the thin layers of liquid that coat our lungs and airways become even thinner, and the beating hairs that rest in those layers struggle to evict viruses and other foreign particles.*_ _*Dry air also seems to dampen some aspects of the immune response to those trapped viruses*_. I_*n the heat and humidity of summer, both trends reverse, and respiratory viruses struggle to get a foothold.*_

*Unfortunately, that might not matter for the COVID-19 pandemic*. At the moment, the virus is tearing through a world of immunologically naive people, and that vulnerability is likely to swamp any seasonal variations. After all, the new virus is transmitting readily in countries like Singapore (which is in the tropics) and Australia (which is still in summer). And _*one recent modeling study concluded that “SARS-CoV-2 can proliferate at any time of year.*_” “I don’t have an immense amount of confidence that the weather is going to have the effect that people hope it will,” Gralinski says. “It may knock things down a little, but there’s so much person-to-person transmission going on that it may take more than that.” _*Unless people can slow the spread of the virus by sticking to physical-distancing recommendations, the summer alone won’t save us.*_

“The scary part is we don’t even know how many people get normal coronaviruses every year,” Frieman says. “We don’t have any surveillance networks for coronaviruses like [we do for] flu. We don’t know why they go away in the winter, or where they go. We don’t know how these viruses mutate year on year.” Until now, research has been slow. _*Ironically, a triennial conference in which the world’s coronavirus experts would have met in a small Dutch village in May has been postponed because of the coronavirus pandemic.*_


_*“If we don’t learn from this pandemic that we need to understand these viruses more, then we’re very, very bad at this,*_” Frieman says.

We want to hear what you think about this article. Submit a letter to the editor or write to [email protected].

Ed Yong is a staff writer at _The Atlantic_, where he covers science.
https://www.theatlantic.com/science...EmMos4n6s50tj0qCmUhkhaT1s6EPCkwxF2mZJZC8soO1g


----------



## Chicoro

*ACE2 *mentioned in the article link posted by @Neomorph in post #1715 and pasted by me in post #1719 :

Are these  related to the *ACE inhibitor drugs* taken by people with hypertension?

If so, this would help to explain:


Why on a particular day in Italy where *150 died*, when those deaths were categorized, *99% *of the dead had* underlying medical conditions *and of those dead *75% of dead had hypertension, *where others had diabetes or some other condition.

Dr. Fauci said that he would assume most would be on ACE inhibitor drugs to control the situation. He added:
That he would consider the average patient healthy with hypertension controlled by ACE inhibitor drugs, if there were no other underlying issues.
He also stated that ACE inhibitor drugs create more ACE sites in the body. Thus, this creates more sites for the virus to attach which is explicitly stated in the article posted by @Neomorph .


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I appreciate that local governments are stepping up. I saw stories on the news about how New York is building temporary facilities to treat patients. King County in Washington is doing the same. I think they bought a motel too. Law enforcement and prisoners in Texas are distributing jugs of diluted bleach and people are lined up in their cars for miles.


----------



## Chicoro

Coronaviruses, much like influenza, tend to be winter viruses. _*In cold and dry air, the thin layers of liquid that coat our lungs and airways become even thinner, and the beating hairs that rest in those layers struggle to evict viruses and other foreign particles.*_ _*Dry air also seems to dampen some aspects of the immune response to those trapped viruses*_. I_*n the heat and humidity of summer, both trends reverse, and respiratory viruses struggle to get a foothold.
*_
Beating hairs:
Cilia..they are finger-like things lining the pleural cavity of your lungs.

Here's a short video about lung cancer. I am posting it because it breaks down the anatomy of the lungs. BUT it doesn't talk about them cilia things. I'm still looking! In the meantime, I posted the lung cancer video ONLY for the short, detailed, lung anatomy lesson it provides!


Edited: Found one that mentions cilia! I am posting these videos to help us understand the anatomy of the lung. So far, it's only smoking and cancer related topics. Nothing's perfect. The animations are clear. I'm running with them!


----------



## Ganjababy

793 dead in the last day in Italy. Omg.


----------



## Chicoro

Ganjababy said:


> 793 dead in the last day in Italy. Omg.



Is that for yesterday or for tonight?


----------



## Chicoro

https://quizadvice.blogspot.com/2016/12/in-small-airways-of-lung-thin-layer-of.html

In the small airways of the lung, a thin layer of liquid is needed between the epithelial cells and the mucus layer in order for cilia to beat and move the mucus and trapped particles out of the lung.


----------



## Ganjababy

Chicoro said:


> Is that for yesterday or for tonight?


It’s yesterday. Today’s stat is not in as yet.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I appreciate that local governments are stepping up. I saw stories on the news about how New York is building temporary facilities to treat patients. King County in Washington is doing the same. I think they bought a motel too. Law enforcement and prisoners in Texas are distributing jugs of diluted bleach and people are lined up in their cars for miles.


Maybe. Isn’t there someone on this thread that has severe symptoms and can’t get care?


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> Maybe. Isn’t there someone on this thread that has severe symptoms and can’t get care?




Good looking out, @vester!

That's @Guapa1 . She's told us she is good for now. Guapa1 lives in England, not in the United States. Thus, this would not serve her.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> Good looking out, @vester!
> 
> That's @Guapa1 . She's told us she is good for now. Guapa1 lives in England, not in the United States. Thus, this would not serve her.


I’ve seen postings from NYC to not get tested. It sucks.

[URGENT: STAY HOME, NYC! If you are well, stay home. If you are mildly ill, stay home. Do not seek #COVID19 testing. A positive test will not change what a doctor tells you to do to get better. The best course of action is to stay at home.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

If anyone is looking for work Amazon, Publix, 7-11, and Walmart are all hiring. I heard Walmart is looking for 120k temporary workers. Not suggesting any of us put ourselves in danger but I know we don't all have the ability to work from home.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Maybe. Isn’t there someone on this thread that has severe symptoms and can’t get care?


I'm not suggesting it's enough or that this makes up for the federal government's failures. I just appreciate that they aren't sitting on their hands. That diluted bleach will help several families and the temporary hospital sites will allow covid patients to be isolated and helpfully prevent those hospitals from being overwhelmed. Something is better than nothing but it's definitely not enough.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

[email protected]@ said:


> Ive been going out everyday for a run. There are usually a handful of people in the park. Half of them are usually running like I am.
> The transition to remote work has been a challenge. Fortunately I live in walking distance to A park. A dose of sun once a day has been immensely helpful.
> 
> Eta: running is a newfound hobby. I picked it up once we started wfh.



I wish the weather was nice enough here to be outside. I'd definitely be at least walking lol.


----------



## Chicoro

Optimizing Your Healthy Lung Function​ 
_(I am in no way purporting that these things will cure the virus!)_​ 
​
*Deep breathing*- Try stomach vacuums. They perform a two fold purpose: Tightening up your lower abs and strengthening your diaphragm to better help to expel toxins from your lungs.
*Physical exercise* - Kind of lik2e point 1, but will help expel more CO2 (Carbon dioxide) and bring in more O2 (Oxygen)
*Drink water*- Add some lemon to it, but rinse mouth with salt water to bring pH down in mouth after. Acidic things like lemons soften the enamel on teeth as the bring the pH down in the mouth. Salt makes the mouth immediately more basic, raising the pH and allowing leaving the enamel less soft, in theory, and less vulnerable. Never brush teeth right after drinking lemon water!
*Omega-3- *They help with the epitheliel but I sort of missed why (excuse me!)
*Herbs *that may help with cleansing and detoxifying the lungs:Make a tea with the leaves. Or, use a drop of essential oil or use some powder. Sage, thyme, fresh raw garlic, marshmallow root, peppermint, licorice root *(NOT no candy!!!),* oregano, eucalyptus.

*Zinc rich foods* may not help with the lungs specifically but zinc helps with immunity. (Lentils, shitoki mushrooms, tofu, oatmeal)

*Sufo???*- Lightly steamed cabbage and raw radishes. Both of these have a sulphur based ingredient. I can't access the video from which it came right now. I'll come back later to fix it and put in the corrected term.

*Spices* - You can put these in a tea! Black pepper, ginger, tumeric, cinnamon, cloves, cayenne pepper
*Chicken Soup!*
*Tea*-Chai, Hibiscus and Green tea


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Sheesh.


----------



## BackToMyRoots




----------



## Jmartjrmd

If I was working I wish an administrator would physically take a mask off my face.  These hospitals do not care about their workers as long as they are present.  It's sad it was this way even before this outbreak.

https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/new...hqjDjqRWTxxtC9HdvypAon7jGy7C5bd3BEUnP2vBKcAjU


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyNiquee said:


> Sheesh.




*Commissioner Omari Hardy*
*



*

The Exchange Became Heated as Hardy Accused Triolo & City Manager Bornstein of Failing to Adequately Respond to the Crisis

During the exchange, Hardy accused Mayor Triolo and City Manager Michael Bornstein of “turning off people’s lights during a global health pandemic.” He also said Triolo had refused to call an emergency meeting to work on the city’s response to the crisis.


Things got heated when Triolo asked for a second and a vote, and Hardy interrupted, saying “are you telling me that you’re going to keep me from talking right now?” Another commissioner answered, “you’ve talked all evening.”


Hardy then said, “Look here, you’re calling me disrespectful because I’ve interrupted people. But this gentleman [Bornstein] has turned off people’s lights in the middle of a global health pandemic. That’s what that gentleman did. And you think I’m disrespectful for interrupting.”


He said, “this gentleman has had the opportunity to do a number of things. He could have banned large gatherings, we could have closed the beach, we could have put a moratorium on utility shut-offs.”
Triolo called a recess and tried to leave the room as Hardy yelled: “This is a banana republic is what you’re turning this place into with your so-called leadership.” He said “we should have been talking about this last week. *We cut people’s utilities this week and made them pay, with what could have been their last check, to us to turn their lights on in a global health pandemic.”*

He then yelled, “But you don’t care about that! You didn’t want to meet! _*But every other year you go around and beg people for their votes.”*_ He said, “You care more about your relationship with [Bornstein] than you care about the relationship with the people who don’t go to work in this crisis.”

Mayor Pam Triolo 







City Manager Michael Bornstein






https://heavy.com/news/2020/03/omari-hardy-lake-worth-mayor-coronavirus/


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyNiquee said:


> Sheesh.



She tells Omari, "You are done."

It looks like _*she*_ might be done. But people are funny. The constituents may forgive her and re-elect her again anyway.


----------



## sheanu

https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...end-constitutional-rights-coronavirus-970935/

This article is downright scary.


----------



## Chicoro

Beautiful Ladies of LHCF, I leave you with this: Ephesians 6: 17 -18

*The Full Armor of God *​
Finally, be strong in the Lord and in His mighty power. Put on the full armor of God, so that you can make your stand against the devil’s schemes. 

For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this world’s darkness, and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. 

Therefore take up the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you will be able to stand your ground, and having done everything, to stand. 

Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness arrayed, and with your feet fitted with the readiness of the gospel of peace. 

In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. 

And take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God. 

Pray in the Spirit at all times, with every kind of prayer and petition. To this end, stay alert with all perseverance in your prayers for all the saints. 

Stay Strong and Focused!​


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Chicoro

sheanu said:


> https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...end-constitutional-rights-coronavirus-970935/
> 
> This article is downright scary.



Thanks for the heads up for us, @sheanu !


_[...] The Trump Department of Justice has asked Congress to craft legislation allowing chief judges to indefinitely hold people without trial and suspend other constitutionally-protected rights during coronavirus and other emergencies, according to a report by Politico’s Betsy Woodruff Swan.


While the asks from the Department of Justice will likely not come to fruition with a Democratically-controlled House of Representatives, they demonstrate how much this White House has a frightening disregard for rights enumerated in the Constitution. [...]_


----------



## thetall1

Chicoro said:


> Beautiful Ladies of LHCF, I leave you with this: Ephesians 6: 17 -18
> 
> *The Full Armor of God *​
> Finally, be strong in the Lord and in His mighty power. Put on the full armor of God, so that you can make your stand against the devil’s schemes.
> 
> For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this world’s darkness, and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms.
> 
> Therefore take up the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you will be able to stand your ground, and having done everything, to stand.
> 
> Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness arrayed, and with your feet fitted with the readiness of the gospel of peace.
> 
> In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one.
> 
> And take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God.
> 
> Pray in the Spirit at all times, with every kind of prayer and petition. To this end, stay alert with all perseverance in your prayers for all the saints.
> 
> Stay Strong and Focused!​




I just want to say that you are absolutely amazing! God bless you!


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Chicoro said:


> She tells Omari, "You are done."
> 
> It looks like _she_ might be done. But people are funny. *The constituents may forgive her and re-elect her again anyway*.



They deserve her if they do.


----------



## yamilee21

This thread is so long, so I don’t know whether it has been mentioned, but regarding what @Chicoro mentioned about New York’s COVID-19 hotspot... yes, NY (along with NJ) most certainly has clusters of serious outbreaks, but they were driven primarily through a few specific communities, and connections between those communities. And it has nothing to do with the typical migrants or trafficked people in the N.Y. metro area. I do understand why there was such an effort NOT to specify the communities in which the spread has exploded, but at the same time, this “coverup” has contributed greatly to people not taking the threat seriously, adhering to safety recommendations, and the attitude that it is either being exaggerated or that it is too late for precautions.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Federal law enforcement document reveals white supremacists discussed using coronavirus as a bioweapon
https://news.yahoo.com/federal-law-...s-a-bioweapon-212031308.html?soc_src=yahooapp


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This is a huge sign of how stuff is hitting the fan in our hospitals plus the boards of nursing waiving licenses to get more travel nurses in...we are NOT ok and with protection from PPE there is no way they are going to keep hospital personnel healthy.   They already cut corners now they are scrambling.  Stay as healthy as possible because the hospitals are in crisis mode.  Many requiring nurses to reuse one time use masks or BANNING ppe citing " it won't help".  In one of my nursing groups a nurse brought her own gloves to work and they told her she couldnt use them.  
Hospital leadership will have a bigger problem when these hospital workers start getting sick and dying.  

*Hoping to increase number of practicing nurses, Gov. Abbott waives some licensing rules*
[1:04 p.m.] Gov. Greg Abbott announced Saturday he would waive certain regulations to allow nursing students and retired nurses to easily join the workforce, as the need for medical professionals grows during the novel coronavirus crisis.

He said the state would allow graduate nurses and vocational nurses who haven’t yet taken the licensing exam to receive temporary permit extensions allowing them to practice. Students in their final year of nursing school can more easily meet clinical requirements. And nurses with inactive licenses and retired nurses can reactive their licenses.

“Nurses are essential to our ability to test for this virus, provide care for COVID-19 patients, and to continue providing other essential health care services. Suspending these regulations will allow us to bring additional skilled nurses into the workforce to assist with our efforts and enhance our COVID-19 response,” he said in the release. _— Aliyya Swaby_


----------



## rayne

I posted previously about my dr's conducting business as usual. Well, not quite. One appointment was today. A couple of days ago, the dr called and conducted a screening over the phone. Surprisingly, even though I was getting over a cold she told me that it was ok for me to come in. I just knew she was going to reschedule my appointment. When I got there, a note was posted on the door to call the office to check in and wait in your car. They will call you when they're ready.

For my other dr's appointment on Monday, I was told that it will now be over the phone. 

Since I was out anyway, I decided to stop by the grocery store to pick up a few things. A lot of the shelves were bare and there were signs posted all over. One was asking customers to keep a certain distance apart when they get in line, another was informing customers of their new hours and the time allocated for older and/or vulnerable customers. When I got home and told DH about it, he said that he saw pics of a store that had x's taped on the floor in the checkout lines to show customers where to stand. 

After it's all over, I wonder what life is going to look like. Will things go back to the same ol' same ol' or is this an indication of our new normal?


----------



## nycutiepie

thetall1 said:


> I just want to say that you are absolutely amazing! God bless you!


I second this......Beyond Amazing.  I keep checking back in here periodically and you are on the ball!!


----------



## Chromia

rayne said:


> I posted previously about my dr's conducting business as usual. Well, not quite. One appointment was today. A couple of days ago, the dr called and conducted a screening over the phone. Surprisingly, even though I was getting over a cold she told me that it was ok for me to come in. I just knew she was going to reschedule my appointment. When I got there, a note was posted on the door to call the office to check in and wait in your car. They will call you when they're ready.
> 
> For my other dr's appointment on Monday, I was told that it will now be over the phone.
> 
> Since I was out anyway, I decided to stop by the grocery store to pick up a few things. A lot of the shelves were bare and there were signs posted all over. *One was asking customers to keep a certain distance apart when they get in line, another was informing customers of their new hours and the time allocated for older and/or vulnerable customers. When I got home and told DH about it, he said that he saw pics of a store that had x's taped on the floor in the checkout lines to show customers where to stand. *
> 
> After it's all over, I wonder what life is going to look like. Will things go back to the same ol' same ol' or is this an indication of our new normal?


Customers have to stand behind a red line at the checkout at Wegmans.  If you're next in line you wait until the customer before you is finished before you cross the red line. 

Customers paying cash have to put the money on the signing shelf to prevent hand-to-hand contact with the cashier.  Then the cashier will put the receipt in the bag instead of handing it to the customer.

This started 2 days ago.  I haven't been in the store since they started that, but I read a press release about it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Hay House Free Resources

Includes free ebooks, podcasts, and videos to help during this time.


----------



## Layluh

sheanu said:


> https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...end-constitutional-rights-coronavirus-970935/
> 
> This article is downright scary.


Interesting cause the district attorney told our department they only want serious crimes right now. Like its gotta be a felony for them to care.


----------



## Layluh

yamilee21 said:


> This thread is so long, so I don’t know whether it has been mentioned, but regarding what @Chicoro mentioned about New York’s COVID-19 hotspot... yes, NY (along with NJ) most certainly has clusters of serious outbreaks, but they were driven primarily through a few specific communities, and connections between those communities. And it has nothing to do with the typical migrants or trafficked people in the N.Y. metro area. I do understand why there was such an effort NOT to specify the communities in which the spread has exploded, but at the same time, this “coverup” has contributed greatly to people not taking the threat seriously, adhering to safety recommendations, and the attitude that it is either being exaggerated or that it is too late for precautions.


Do you know which communities those were? I remember hearing something about Jewish communities there


----------



## rayne

Layluh said:


> Interesting cause the district attorney told our department they only want serious crimes right now. Like its gotta be a felony for them to care.



A coworker said that his cop friend told him the same thing.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Layluh said:


> Interesting cause the district attorney told our department they only want serious crimes right now. Like its gotta be a felony for them to care.





rayne said:


> A coworker said that his cop friend told him the same thing.


Over 150 police officers in Detroit are in quarantine. That made me really nervous.


----------



## King of Sorrow

New York City is now only testing people who require hospitalization (and healthcare workers) and for whom a COVID-19 diagnosis would alter their course of treatment. No more drive through testing. Presenting symptoms is no longer good enough. In other words (and someone _please _correct me if I have this wrong):

*Before*: 1,000 people presenting symptoms and who have been in contact with someone diagnosed with COVID-19 show up for a test:

Tested: 1,000
Other/Non-COVID-19: 900
Mild COVID-19: 80

Severe COVID-19: 20
Recover: 18
Die: 2


> COVID-19 Mortality: 2% ( 2 deaths out of 100 diagnosed cases)

*Now*: If that same group of 1,000 people showed up to a testing site today:

Not Tested: 975
Undiagnosed Mild Other/Non-COVID-19: 895

Undiagnosed Mild COVID-19: 80

Tested: 25
Severe Other/Non-COVID-19: 5

Severe COVID-19: 20
Recover: 18
Die: 2


> COVID-19 Mortality: 10% (2 deaths out of 20 diagnosed cases)

Same number of people walking around who are infected, same breakdown of mild vs severe, same outcome but a different "mortality" rate due to testing 25 out of a possible 1,000. I think we should brace ourselves for that and not panic. We're going to see a lower than reality count of infections but it's going to look like more people are dying.

I can see the benefit of saving those 975 tests and all the protective gear and equipment that the medical staff would have otherwise used to perform those tests and also avoiding the exposure to 80 additional people with COVID-19. Still. People really need to stay home, especially the 80 people who don't know they have it. I feel like compliance with a 14 day self-quarantine is more likely when you know you have it versus making believe.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm watching Younger now. It's so weird how some people have a flu-like experience while it takes others out or leaves them with lasting damage.


----------



## Layluh

Black Ambrosia said:


> Over 150 police officers in Detroit are in quarantine. That made me really nervous.


Have they called in the guard yet?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Layluh said:


> Have they called in the guard yet?


I've been rationing my news intake so I may be out of the loop but I don't think so. There are 2200 police officers so I guess it should still be okay but who knows how many others are infected but undiagnosed. I'm vacillating right now between dreading the idea of a national lockdown (and the guard maintaining order) or wanting them to come (to maintain order). Even if they only come to help with testing, it's timely. The count here is increasing rapidly. I know it's a reflection of doing more testing but it's unnerving just the same. I just want this to be over.


----------



## yamilee21

Layluh said:


> Do you know which communities those were? I remember hearing something about Jewish communities there


Yup, the explosion in cases in NY and to a lesser degree in NJ, is largely in the ultra-orthodox communities. There are other cases of course, but the concentration of new cases are in their communities. That is probably why NY has changed the testing policy as well - in Crown Heights for example, just about everyone has been exposed, so it makes more sense to operate under the assumption that everyone has it. And the crazy part is that it took a conference call involving the White House *Wednesday night, March 18th * to get the rabbis and other community leaders to finally agree to completely close all the synagogues, yeshivahs and stop the public gatherings! That was only 3 days ago... way too late to stop, let alone slow, the spread.

It makes so much sense now why the mayor was hesitant to close the schools. He couldn’t say anything specifically about which communities were being affected; he has no influence in those communities, and he couldn’t do much to enforce the safety recommendations there. Even now, local mainstream media is keeping all of this very quiet, presumably not to inflame tensions. You have to really dig around to find the information, but it is all over media sources within those communities. It’s actually incredibly frustrating because not being forthcoming has made the situation much worse for everyone.


----------



## Chicoro

discodumpling said:


> Two schools have been shut down in the Bronx so its getting closer to me. _*Again I ask what are the demographics that this virus is affecting most...those 2 schools were 2 Jewish Yeshivas*_. *NYC's Yeshivas are notoriously nasty.*



@discodumpling asked a key question. Seems she was close to the truth too. That was post #315 of this thread, with the posted date of March 3rd, 2020.




yamilee21 said:


> This thread is so long, so I don’t know whether it has been mentioned, but regarding what @Chicoro mentioned about New York’s COVID-19 hotspot... yes, NY (along with NJ) most certainly has clusters of serious outbreaks,_* but they were driven primarily through a few specific communities, and connections between those communities. And it has nothing to do with the typical migrants or trafficked people in the N.Y. metro area.*_ I do understand why there was such an effort NOT to specify the communities in which the spread has exploded, but at the same time, this “coverup” has contributed greatly to people not taking the threat seriously, adhering to safety recommendations, and the attitude that it is either being exaggerated or that it is too late for precautions.





yamilee21 said:


> _*Yup, the explosion in cases in NY and to a lesser degree in NJ, is largely in the ultra-orthodox communities. There are other cases of course, but the concentration of new cases are in their communities. *_That is probably why NY has changed the testing policy as well - in Crown Heights for example, just about everyone has been exposed, so it makes more sense to operate under the assumption that everyone has it. _*And the crazy part is that it took a conference call involving the White House Wednesday night, March 18th to get the rabbis and other community leaders to finally agree to completely close all the synagogues, yeshivahs and stop the public gatherings!*_ That was only 3 days ago... way too late to stop, let alone slow, the spread.
> 
> It makes so much sense now why the mayor was hesitant to close the schools. He couldn’t say anything specifically about which communities were being affected; he has no influence in those communities, and he couldn’t do much to enforce the safety recommendations there. Even now, local mainstream media is keeping all of this very quiet, presumably not to inflame tensions. You have to really dig around to find the information, but it is all over media sources within those communities. It’s actually incredibly frustrating because not being forthcoming has made the situation much worse for everyone.




@yamilee21 ,
Thank you for the *corrections and the clarification*! We appreciate the intel! Keep it coming!


----------



## Chicoro

yamilee21 said:


> This thread is so long, so I don’t know whether it has been mentioned, but regarding what @Chicoro mentioned about New York’s COVID-19 hotspot... yes, NY (along with NJ) most certainly has clusters of serious outbreaks, but they were driven primarily through a few specific communities, and connections between those communities. And it has nothing to do with the typical migrants or trafficked people in the N.Y. metro area. I do understand why there was such an effort NOT to specify the communities in which the spread has exploded, but at the same time, this “coverup” has contributed greatly to people not taking the threat seriously, adhering to safety recommendations, and the attitude that it is either being exaggerated or that it is too late for precautions.



https://www.cjnews.com/news/interna...rthodox-rabbis-to-urge-coronavirus-compliance

*White House holds conference call with Orthodox rabbis to urge coronavirus compliance*
By
JTA
-
March 19, 2020





The White House in Washington, D.C. (U.S. Embassy, Jakarta/CC BY-ND 2.0)

Take the coronavirus seriously and follow Trump administration guidelines on limiting gatherings of people.

That was the message from the White House in a conference call with New York Orthodox rabbis and Jewish leaders on Tuesday afternoon. _*Among those on the call were haredi rabbis. The haredi community in some cases has been slow to tamp down on large gatherings and close synagogues.*_

The White House asked the rabbis to close yeshivas and schools that are still open.

_*Avi Berkowitz, an assistant to U.S. President Donald Trump and an Orthodox Jew, led the call. Berkowitz went over the guidelines with the leaders, The Jerusalem Post reported, citing an unnamed source with knowledge of the details of the conversation.*_


_*“He explained to the rabbis how critical the situation is,” an administration official told the Post.*_

*U.S. Vice President Mike Pence, who heads the administration’s coronavirus task force, was not on the call, the Vos Iz Neias news website reported.*

_*Berkowitz told the rabbis that not adhering to the guidelines, including not holding prayer services, would see the situation “turn into a serious issue of pikuach nefesh,”*_ _*or saving a life,*_ according to _VIN_.


----------



## Chicoro

yamilee21 said:


> This thread is so long, so I don’t know whether it has been mentioned, but regarding what @Chicoro mentioned about New York’s COVID-19 hotspot... yes, NY (along with NJ) most certainly has clusters of serious outbreaks, but they were driven primarily through a few specific communities, and connections between those communities. And it has nothing to do with the typical migrants or trafficked people in the N.Y. metro area. I do understand why there was such an effort NOT to specify the communities in which the spread has exploded, but at the same time, this “coverup” has contributed greatly to people not taking the threat seriously, adhering to safety recommendations, and the attitude that it is either being exaggerated or that it is too late for precautions.




*social distancing*
_*Following the call, the Satmar Rebbe ordered all shuls, yeshivas and schools in Kiryas Joel to close*_





Avi Berkowitz/White House

By
Jacob Kornbluh
_*March 18, 2020 *

*Assistant to the President Avi Berkowitz implored Hasidic rabbis and leaders of the Orthodox community in a conference call on Tuesday to take the government’s strict measures to tackle the coronavirus seriously. Following the call, the Satmar Rebbe, Rabbi Aaron Teitelbaum, ordered all shuls, yeshivas and schools in the upstate enclave of Kiryas Joel to close. *_

*Background: *An administration official told _Jewish Insider_’s Jacob Kornbluh that the White House reached out to the most relevant leaders from the community to “get people to be cautious by walking them through the guidelines.” The White House relayed that the guidelines were issued by President Donald Trump “and they are not something to be taken lightly.” _*The 45-minute call *_“went pretty well,” the official said. “There was a widespread understanding how serious this issue is and we are hopeful that it will lead to serious results as quickly as possible.”

*The mediator:* _*Berkowitz, who is Orthodox and had a Hasidic grandfather, was tapped by the White House to lead the call since he’s familiar with the community and “would be the right voice” to speak their language*_, explain the guidelines and the implications to their religious practices and traditions, as well as hear their concerns, the administration official said.





_*Hasidic men take part in a ‘social distancing’ minyan in Williamsburg last night.*_

*Growing numbers: *More than 100 people have tested positive for coronavirus in Brooklyn’s Borough Park neighborhood, according to the local Asisa urgent care clinic, which told JTA it has conducted 1,000 total tests as of Tuesday. The number of confirmed cases in New York City rose to over 800, with more than 1,500 in New York State overall as of yesterday. The New York City Fire Department broke up a wedding in Williamsburg on Tuesday afternoon after hundreds defied the restrictions issued by federal and state officials.

*Speaking up:* _*Met Council CEO David Greenfield, who represented Borough Park and Midwood in the City Council until 2018, told JI that he’s been sounding the alarm for days. *_“These are hard communities to break through to,” Greenfield explained. “That is why I spent the last few days working directly with their respective leadership to close down the yeshivas. I am genuinely concerned because these are such tight-knit communities that eat, pray, shop, study and socialize together.”


----------



## Chicoro

Xylitol Post 1/3​
​
Remember those _cilia _I mentioned up thread? You want to optimize your body functions!

Xylitol nasal spray might be a consideration to possibly help keep your nasal area clean​
_https://www.rdhmag.com/patient-care/rinses-pastes/article/16408779/keep-your-nose-clean_

_Nasal and upper respiratory benefits of xylitol use_
by Susan Clark, RDHEF

Dr. Matti Uhari is one of the world's leading xylitol researchers. He works in the department of pediatrics at the University of Oulu in Finland. Knowing that xylitol inhibits the growth of Streptococci mutans in the mouth, _he then hypothesized that xylitol could also affect the growth of other nasopharyngeal bacterial flora, an important factor when considering respiratory infections._ He studied this in vitro by adding xylitol to a medium and observed that 1% and 5% xylitol markedly reduced the growth of alpha-hemolytic streptococci, including Streptococcus pneumoniae._ If xylitol reduced the growth of Streptococcus pneumoniae in the nasopharynx, he concluded that xylitol could also reduce the carriage of this pathogen and thus have clinical significance in the prevention of pneumococcal diseases._

Finnish researchers also found that xylitol decreased ear infections. They looked at what happened when the bacteria in the nose were exposed to xylitol. Dr. Uhari's group reported their findings in the British Medical Journal in 1996 and in Pediatrics in 1988. They showed that ear infections in children could be reduced by up to 40% with eight to nine grams of oral xylitol every day.

_Building on the studies of Dr. Uhari and other researchers, Dr. Lon Jones, a board certified osteopathic physician based in Plainview, Texas, developed a xylitol-based nasal spray._ _Since these studies suggested that it was possible to create better upper respiratory health using a natural product such as xylitol, he began administering it to his granddaughter who had chronic ear infections._ He administered the xylitol-based nasal wash after every diaper change and observed her ear infections ceased. Dr. Jones then had 10 children in his practice use the nasal wash in the same manner. Over the next 11 months of regular use of this xylitol-based spray, these 10 children experienced a 93% reduction in ear infections.

Bacteria usually cause an ear infection, _but a virus can also be the culprit. _They begin in the back of the nose, when fluid builds up in the area behind the eardrum, and then becomes infected. The bacteria that live on the mucus travel down into the eustachian tube that leads into the middle ear and cause otitis media in children.

_In older people, and while properly termed lower respiratory infections, bacteria and viruses that are able to get airborne in the nose are aspirated to cause bronchitis and pneumonia. _When working effectively, any fluid that enters this area leaves quickly through the eustachian tube, which connects the middle ear to the back of the nose and throat. However, if the eustachian tube is blocked – which is common during colds, sinus infections, and even allergy seasons – it traps the fluid in the middle ear. Germs like to grow in dark, warm, and wet places, so a fluid-filled middle ear becomes the perfect breeding ground. As the infection worsens, so may the inflammation in and behind the eardrum, resulting in pain.

Babies are particularly susceptible to ear infections because their eustachian tubes are short (about 1/2 inch) and horizontal. As they grow to adulthood, their tubes triple in length and become vertical, so fluid can drain more easily. Ear infections are one of the most common childhood illnesses. Be sure to include questions on the health history with children in your practice about ear infections and asthma. These conditions are now considered risks factors for early childhood caries.

I_n 1999, Dr. Jones patented using xylitol in nasal application and formulated the product that became known as Xlear Nasal Spray._ _This nasal spray line contains xylitol, purified water, salt, and grapefruit seed extract as a preservative._ _It contains no drugs, has no side effects, is safe for all ages, and is completely non-habit forming. Its principal ingredient is xylitol. It functions to wash bacteria and pollutants, while soothing and moisturizing the nasal passageway._

The nasal spray works in three ways:


First, it decreases the adherence of harmful bacteria to the cells in the nose.
Secondly, the concentration of xylitol stimulates our own defensive washing of the nose.
Thirdly, the xylitol decreases the concentration of salt in the airway surface fluid.
If you could look with a microscope inside your nose, you would see all of the pollutants and infecting agents stuck in mucus that coats and protects your airway. The mucus would be moving slowly, toward the back of the nose. The mucus is secreted by special cells, scattered _among those lining your airway and swept by microscopic hairs called cilia that extend into the airway from the other cells in the airway. Between these ciliated and mucus-secreting cells and the mucus layer is the airway surface fluid that provides some space for the cilia to help trap and propel bacteria and pollutants out of the nose._

The thin layer of airway surface fluid is also the home of several protein substances called defensins. These antimicrobial substances help trap and kill foreign bacteria that are constantly being deposited in the lungs. When it is working properly, it is a very effective cleaning mechanism.

Xylitol helps the defensins because it has low transepithelial permeability, and is poorly metabolized by several bacteria, so it can lower the airway surface liquid salt concentration. Bacteria lose their ability to adhere to sinus tissue, thus allowing the body to more easily clear them away.

_Irritants, toxins, allergens, and dust accumulating in the nasal passages cause the cilia to become disorganized._ _This underscores the cilia's natural defense system to work properly. The mucus is dry and does not hold on effectively to the bacteria or other pollutants._ When a person's natural defense is blocked, and when harmful bacteria make their home in the upper respiratory passages, they breed and multiply, leading to upper respiratory infection and disease, ear infections, sinusitis, and asthma.

_Using a nasal spray with xylitol on a daily basis helps your body rinse away infection-causing bacteria and hydrates the nasal passage and sinuses. In addition, unlike prescription remedies, this daily use will never damage tissues, nor result in antibiotic resistance._

Irritants in the back of the nose trigger asthma and allergies as well. Again, the immune system's response to get rid of these irritants is to wash them out. It does this by stimulating the release of histamine.

According to the American Academy of Allergy, Asthma, and Immunology, histamine accomplishes four steps in the nasal passageway.


Opens small blood vessels under the cells lining the nasal cavity. By doing this, it provides the water for the washing, it replenishes and increases the airway surface fluid with its defensins, and optimizes the water available for the mucus to be wet, sticky, and moveable. Thus, histamine helps the nose get cleaned out faster and easier.
Increases the mucus to pick up more pollutants.
Increases sneezing
Constricts the bronchi, closing down the airway to protect the lungs.
A child's immune response to pollutants in the nose is a runny nose. Traditionally, antihistamines were developed to block histamines, induce rhino rhea, and shrink swollen membranes to allow easier draining of sinuses and the eustachian tube. What they do in effect is turn off nasopharyngeal washing by drying the membranes. Antihistamines block histamine – the "water" is never turned on. Decongestants close down the leaking blood vessels, turning off the water, and do not respond to the pollution in the nasopharynx.

An open nasal airway helps to avoid mouth breathing and is essential for proper orthopedic and orthodontic development. I have already discussed chronic middle ear infections, sinusitis, and upper respiratory infections. Mouth breathing can particularly affect the growing face.

Tongue thrust and digit sucking are harmful to the developing child as well. There is a direct relationship between the degree of mouth breathing and the severity of the malocclusion. This picture shows the results of open mouth breathing, tongue thrust, and digit sucking. Open mouth posturing can cause dental and cosmetic problems too.

Infants instinctively are 100% nasal breathers at birth. When babies are born, their sinus passageways are not connected to the throat like children and adults. This helps them to nurse without aspirating milk. They can only breathe through their nose, so when their nose is stuffy, they will be very uncomfortable

The largest increments of growth occur during the earliest years of life. Consequently, if a child has chronic nasal obstruction, it is essential to correct the problem as soon as possible.

_The decision is clear. Regular cleansing of the nasal passage is an important step to preventing illness. _Using a nasal spray with xylitol is an effective tool for washing the nose and flushing away harmful bacteria and pollutants that might otherwise lead to sinusitis, ear infections, and upper respiratory disease.

So remember, keep your nose clean.

Susan Clark, RDHEF, is a key opinion leader, speaker, and author of "Exploring Dental Hygiene, Finding the Hidden Rewards." She is the West Coast Region Product Educator for Xlear Inc. She is also actively involved with her local component and California Dental Hygienists' Association and the California HY-PAC committee. You can visit her web site at www.sgclark.net orcontact her at [email protected]. 

​


----------



## Chicoro

Xylitol Post 2/3

http://www.xyless.com/p/how-to-make-your-own-xylitol-nasal.html
 

How to Make Your Own Xylitol Nasal Spray 

With the onset of cold and flu season, many experience the misery of a stuffy nose. It is particularly unpleasant to be in bed at night, attempting to get some much needed rest, and not be able to breathe. Using a xylitol nasal wash helps prevent and clear up congestion associated with the common cold.

Over the counter Xylitol nasal sprays are expensive - up to $15 a bottle, plus shipping if purchased online, but you can make your own for a lower cost or to avoid certain chemicals in commercial preparations. It is not difficult, and once you get accustomed to making it, you will be able to do it easily and quickly.

Getting Started

First, find and prepare an appropriate nasal spray bottle. It is preferable to have one with a cap that twists on and off. If you have one that used to contain another type of nasal spray or a commercial preparation, wash and sanitize it. You can purchase nasal spray bottles online, if you do not have an old one that you can sanitize and re-use. You will also need a small pan for boiling, and some purified or distilled water.

Making the Spray

To make the spray, you need to mix 1 cup of water, 1 tsp. salt, 1 tbs. of xylitol crystals, 4 drops of grapefruit seed extract and a pinch of ordinary household baking soda.

The water should be warm, and you should mix the ingredients until they are completely dissolved.

Xylitol crystals and grapefruit seed extract are available to order from multiple online sources, or can be purchased at your local natural/health foods store.

To use the preparation, pour into nasal spray bottle and spray two sprays into each nostril as needed.

As with any nasal spray or natural remedy, always consult your doctor before use.


----------



## Chicoro

Xylitol Post 3/3

Why I Am Mentioning Xylitol to You 
(This is the third post!)​
Despite being confined to the house for about seven (7) days, I woke up with a stuffy nose and my nostrils felt funny.  Simultaneously as I was between the cusp of sleeping and awakening,   I also received an image, an impression,a  message or picture in my mind to use a product in my cabinet. There was some dried blood and mucous in my nose and some very light bleeding when I blew my nose.

The product is a _*natural *_nasal spray called Xlear (pronounced Clear) created by Lon Jones. I got it out my cabinet. I did my due diligence with this product before I bought it and brought it to my home. My eyes were blood shot all the time and at the time, I was looking for a way to cleanse my nasal passages to help clear my eyes. I later discovered sugar and gluten were the likely culprits. Since I stopped eating sugar and drastically limiting my gluten intake,   my sclera or eye whites have become a pretty, bright white.


My bottle looks like this:



If you buy it now it looks like this:






I sprayed my product into my nose and my nasal passages felt better instntly. Although my bottle had not been opened and had the plastic seal around it, the expiration had passed. It still worked. The numbness around my nostrils and the stuffiness went away in about 5 minutes.

Can't buy the product? Here's the homemade recipe once again:
Making the Spray

To make the spray, you need to mix 1 cup of water, 1 tsp. salt, 1 tbs. of xylitol crystals, 4 drops of grapefruit seed extract and a pinch of ordinary household baking soda.

http://www.xyless.com/p/how-to-make-your-own-xylitol-nasal.html


----------



## Chicoro

Thank you, @Black Ambrosia ! There was another link in this thread for a library, but I can't find it. If anyone knows where it is, or if you posted, please let me know so I can quote it again so everyone can have it.




Black Ambrosia said:


> Hay House Free Resources
> 
> Includes free ebooks, podcasts, and videos to help during this time.


----------



## Chicoro

Seeing things to come...Minister from Singapore speaking on March 15th, 2020:


----------



## Chicoro

Hindsight is 20/20.​ 
is a proverb that means it is easy to understand something after it has already happened.​https://grammarist.com/proverb/hindsight-is-20-20-and-20-20-hindsight/


----------



## Chicoro

from @Neomorph

in this thread:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...protect-ourselves-and-our-communities.848537/

Please don't forget to check the Covid-19 thread started by @naijamerican .


----------



## Chicoro

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...protect-ourselves-and-our-communities.848537/

Please don't forget to check the Covid-19 thread started by @naijamerican .

The thread is entitled, "Covid-19 Let's Protect Ourselves and our Communities." The thread is short but chocked full of scientific related information. I stole the infograph photo in the post above from that thread!


----------



## Chicoro

Another related thread, if you want some humor in your life right now started by the lovely @Layluh, our Manager of Logistics in Houston,  who is more than just a mathematician:

Can we have a lighthearted Coronavirus Thread?

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/can-we-have-a-lighthearted-coronavirus-thread.848549/


----------



## Chicoro

A little reminder. 

If you are isolated or sheltering. One thing that may add more balance to this state of uncertainty and add a sense of normalcy is perhaps to consider  Creating a Schedule for yourself!


----------



## Chicoro

Taiwan's process started in December 2019:


----------



## Chicoro

I appreciate you all thanking me for being on this thread. I big part of it is, "I've got nowhere else to go. I've got nothing else...but you." I'm alone. Trying to manage my own anxiety. The better way for me to do that historically, is to focus on someone or something other than myself. So there is selfishness in my efforts as well as some selflessness.

​_
        Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming!_


----------



## nycutiepie

I woke up with a stuffy nose and then the sniffles. Now I feel like my throat is tickling. I’m sipping hot water with lemons and gargled with ACV and drank some.

I’m paranoid as I don’t know what. I did just notice that the heat was coming up in my bedroom so maybe that’s why. I am praying I don’t have this mess.  I’m wondering if I should take some meds? This is crazy.


----------



## discodumpling

This is OUR shelter and always has been. Glad to be able to have this space with the ladies of LHCF. 
I'm gonna be out and about doing my taxes today. Even with the extension...I already made this appt. weeks ago and my tax dude ain't cxling ish! It will give me an opportunity to see how folks in the burbs are coping with this. 
I'm going to try to run all my errands and handle all my outside business as quickly as possible and then get back to my house. I'm thankful to be able to freely move around my neighborhood while practicing social distancing. Yesterday I did the laundry and instead of sitting around talking trash with others while clothes were in the washer...I went for a 20 minute walk. 
The neighborhood bum sat on a laundry bench preaching to everybody...he ain't never scared. Lol! The more he said "what yall scared for" the more scared I got! 
I'm up early cause I'm about to go hunting at Walgreens. Their weekly sale starts today and you gotta be there when the doors open or you get nada!


----------



## vevster

nycutiepie said:


> I woke up with a stuffy nose and then the sniffles. Now I feel like my throat is tickling. I’m sipping hot water with lemons and gargled with ACV and drank some.
> 
> I’m paranoid as I don’t know what. I did just notice that the heat was coming up in my bedroom so maybe that’s why. I am praying I don’t have this mess.  I’m wondering if I should take some meds? This is crazy.



I hope you have supplements on hand. Take those.


----------



## awhyley

nycutiepie said:


> I woke up with a stuffy nose and then the sniffles. Now I feel like my throat is tickling. I’m sipping hot water with lemons and gargled with ACV and drank some.
> 
> I’m paranoid as I don’t know what. I did just notice that the heat was coming up in my bedroom so maybe that’s why. I am praying I don’t have this mess.  I’m wondering if I should take some meds? This is crazy.



@nycutiepie, I'm going through the same right now.  I self-diagnosed that it's just the cold/flu because I don't have a fever or respiratory stress.  However, since this has been going on since earlier in the week, yesterday I called our Covid-19 hotline to confirm.  They advised to take some meds, which I purchased yesterday at the pharmacist.  Wish I had made inroads earlier because I have work on Monday and don't want to be coughing and sniffling around people.  Definitely call a doctor to confirm your symptoms and take the meds.  Address your symptoms as early as possible.  More importantly, do not fear.


----------



## Chicoro

This Italian doctor has made a comment that may be important for our LHCF health workers:

She said, "I was careful and used protective equipment with the patients. But, I did not use protective equipment when interacting with one[ the other hospital workers ] another. [...] Assume everyone is infected."

She tells health workers to make sure to keep their masks and gloves and eye goggles on when interacting with doctors, nurses, hospital staff and other support staff. She has now contracted the virus and must coordinate from home, under quarantine and in self isolation.


----------



## discodumpling

I was on the phone with my fave Auntie. She lives alone but not far from me so we keep in touch...writing this makes me realize I talk to her as much as I talk to my Mommy.
Anyway she drinks some kind of ginger concoction before going out and after she returns to her house. Ill post the recipe later cause I'll be picking up supplies (aka pineapple upside down cake) later.
Keep posting your immune boosting/protecting  recipes ladies. They are extremely helpful.
I just doubled my usual supplements for now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I wish CNN and other media sources would quit saying there are no studies proven to show xyz supplements work to treat coronavirus. No kidding, it’s a new virus and there are no studies proven to show anything including pharmaceutical drugs work. Let us boost our immune systems in peace.


----------



## Ganjababy

There are no reported cases in North Korea. They are not sharing their case but I read that they do have the virus.   I searched and found an article below suggesting that one person with the virus was shot.


apparently Trump offered Kim Jong help with the virus?! When I first read the article I thought he was asking for help, but he was offering lol. Some articles don’t post for me.

I saw a sci-fi comedy movie YEARS ago where everyone had turned dumb/slow because they had become so dependent on technology that they stopped thinking and using their brain cells. The doctors in the movie was artificial intelligence.

 The smartest guy the could find to be the president had the intellect of a 7 year old. I keep thinking about that movie in the last few weeks.



https://www.techtimes.com/articles/...ng-covid-19-patient-experts-left-doubtful.htm


----------



## Ganjababy

I want to also thank the mods, especially Beverly, Shimmie and Zulieka for this community of sisterhood. It is a safe place to share and connect because of your efforts and I just want you guys to know that we appreciate you all.


----------



## Layluh

Wow my boyfriend just sent me a french article correlating the number of icu beds to the number of deaths. Basically the fewer icu beds there are, the more deaths there are. and many countries have cut the number of icu beds to save money. Whats even more interesting is the US has even fewer ICU beds than italy.

Heres the article if anyones interested, I cant speak french so someone else can feel free to translate.
http://jdmichel.blog.tdg.ch/archive/2020/03/18/covid-19-fin-de-partie-305096.html


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> I wish CNN and other media sources would quit saying there are no studies proven to show xyz supplements work to treat coronavirus. No kidding, it’s a new virus and there are no studies proven to show anything including pharmaceutical drugs work. Let us boost our immune systems in peace.


These outlets are not my primary source of info. It is so wrong.......

I went to Trader Joe's this morning.  They had everything.  I racked up on water and TP.  I just had two oranges and am sipping on bone broth.


----------



## Everything Zen

Chicoro said:


> This Italian doctor has made a comment that may be important for our LHCF health workers:
> 
> She said, "I was careful and used protective equipment with the patients. But, I did not use protective equipment when interacting with one[ the other hospital workers ] another. [...] Assume everyone is infected."
> 
> She tells health workers to make sure to keep their masks and gloves and eye goggles on when interacting with doctors, nurses, hospital staff and other support staff. She has now contracted the virus and must coordinate from home, under quarantine and in self isolation.



Essentially universal precautions.


----------



## Layluh

I'm also going to post the rantings of my boyfriend. He has a Ph.d in theoretical physics so there's a lot he understands about this stuff.

One thing he talked about yesterday is the difference between a virus and a bacteria. Bacteria are much more complex than a virus so it's easier to treat. You can basically shut the whole bacteria down by altering one part of the bacteria. But since Viruses are so simple, (and like all simple technologies, they work very well), you almost have to take it apart piece by piece to see what you can do to kill it.







*i feel like I learned some of this in grade school but its been so long lol.


----------



## Layluh

I feel like this may spark young peoples interest in virology, biology, epidemiology; infrastructures and systems, because I'm very fascinated by all of this.


----------



## nycutiepie

awhyley said:


> @nycutiepie, I'm going through the same right now.  I self-diagnosed that it's just the cold/flu because I don't have a fever or respiratory stress.  However, since this has been going on since earlier in the week, yesterday I called our Covid-19 hotline to confirm.  They advised to take some meds, which I purchased yesterday at the pharmacist.  Wish I had made inroads earlier because I have work on Monday and don't want to be coughing and sniffling around people.  Definitely call a doctor to confirm your symptoms and take the meds.  Address your symptoms as early as possible.  More importantly, do not fear.


What meds did you take? My sniffling stopped but I’m not taking any chances.


----------



## Everything Zen

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> @Everything Zen ,
> The way it doubles globally and the way it doubles locally, are they different 'behaviors' of the virus? Do we count the doubling differently on a global scale than on a local scale?



Sorry for the late response. I figured there was no point since I didn’t have an answer from a global perspective as it’s definitely has public health unique to each country and I had to walk away from all the news bc I was on info overload and it was affecting my mental health.

From what I can see Pritzker put the lockdown in affect, it appears the rate of reported cases has slowed to less than a quarter because on Tuesday- 160, Wednesday - 288, Thursday-  422, Friday- 585, and now 753 as more and more business closed and people started self-quarantining before the lockdown.


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> I hope you have supplements on hand. Take those.


I started taking SuperImmune + which a pharm friend claims works to nip colds in their tracks.


----------



## Keen




----------



## Chromia

I went to CVS at 8am today and thank goodness I was the only customer in the store. At my closest CVS the store opens at 8 but the pharmacy doesn't open until 10 on Sundays.

Then I went to my co-op.  In the bakery section every bagel, muffin, etc is now individually wrapped in cling wrap.

They also added a clear plastic barrier at every cash register, about 3' x 3', between the cashier and the customer.

Both CVS and the co-op have lines on the floor at the registers, with signs that say to wait behind the line.


----------



## vevster

I’m hearing if you are constipated resolve immediately. The virus hides in there and must come OUT!


----------



## vevster

nycutiepie said:


> I started taking SuperImmune + which a pharm friend claims works to nip colds in their tracks.


By Quantum Health? I take their zinc! Good stuff!


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> I’m hearing if you are constipated resolve immediately. The virus hides in there and must come OUT!



Also, when people are stressed, some get constipation, too. Prunes are good to naturally soften and glycerin suppositories might be good to have on hand as well.


----------



## Chicoro

*Update: The field hospital is now operational and receiving patients. Go here for the latest article (as of March 21) on our response in Italy. *

The Samaritan’s Purse DC-8 aircraft arrived March 17 in Milan, Italy, and our 32-member disaster response team is already preparing the Emergency Field Hospital to provide medical care during the coronavirus pandemic.


Our staff are quickly organizing medical supplies.

Our 68-bed respiratory unit is being set up in the Cremona Hospital parking lot to help care for an overflow of coronavirus patients. Samaritan’s Purse staff are working with the Italian Air Force and Lombardy Region Civil Protection Volunteers to unload the 20 tons of medical equipment transported by the DC-8 and to prepare the respiratory unit to receive patients.

Cremona Hospital has been forced to suspend all medical care except for maternity and pediatrics due to the overwhelming numbers of people suffering from this terrible disease. To date, no patients in the hospital’s intensive care unit have survived COVID-19.

The city of Cremona sits outside of Milan in the Lombardy region, which has the highest death toll by far of any region within Italy. There are more people needing intensive care in Lombardy than there are ICU beds available. Hundreds have died each day for the past several days.


*Who is Samaritan Purse ?*
International Crisis Response
Samaritan's Purse stands ready to respond at a moment’s notice whenever and wherever disaster strikes. We specialize in meeting critical needs for victims of conflict, disaster, famine, and epidemics throughout the world, often working through ministry partners on the ground. We provide food, water, shelter, medicine, and other assistance in the Name of Jesus Christ.
(They are associated with TBN)


----------



## Chicoro

Double post.


----------



## vevster

Thank you, @Chicoro for the xylitol nasal spray post! Helpful!


----------



## BonBon

""


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> Thank you, @Chicoro for the xylitol nasal spray post! Helpful!



You are welcome, vester. I can say from direct experience that helped me, immediately, this morning. Ideally, if you can get the ready made product, that would be best. If you cannot, the recipes should be a good alternative. I have not made or used the recipe that I posted.


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


> I wish CNN and other media sources would quit saying there are no studies proven to show xyz supplements work to treat coronavirus. No kidding, it’s a new virus and there are no studies proven to show anything including pharmaceutical drugs work. Let us boost our immune systems in peace.



Let them keep saying it so there wont be such a shortage of the supplements. You see what happened to the drug that cures it from Africa. Chloroquin, everybody started ordering it. That is what the chinese are using in the vaccine. Just thinking about it Africa had the cure the whole time.


----------



## Chicoro

dancinstallion said:


> Let them keep saying it so there wont be such a shortage of the supplements. You see what happened to the drug that cures it from Africa. Chloroquin, everybody started ordering it. That is what the chinese are using in the vaccine. Just thinking about it Africa had the cure the whole time.



Can you provide some detail, please? Is this the drug that is used to treat malaria?


----------



## Chicoro

To put things in perspective, Italy had its first confirmed case of the virus on February 20th, 2020. Yesterday, March 21st, 2020, just 30 days later, they had approximately 5000 deaths, with approximately 800 deaths in one night, last night. As of this minute, today, they have approximately 54,000 confirmed cases. The virus moves fast. That's a time frame of only four (4) weeks from patient one to today.

When you go out:

Wear your masks when you are out. 

Googles if possible.
Cotton balls in ears with a drop of essential oil. Make sure the part of the cotton ball is with the essential oil is on the outside of the ear.
Use hand sanitizer. 

Cover your hair.
When you return to your home:

Wipe down your inside door handles and lock.

Wipe down your jackets, purses, outer wear, keys , shoes and telephones when you come back to the house.
Rinse your face.
Wash your hands with soap and water. 

Flush your eyes and nose as part of your cleansing routine. 

Wipe down your faucets and doors and light switches that led into the bathroom or place where you washed your hands and face.

Drink a cleansing tea as mentioned above by someone in another post.
At minimum, have some water.


----------



## dancinstallion

Chicoro said:


> Can you provide some detail, please? Is this the drug that is used to treat malaria?



Yes it is, one black lady got on TV and said that is what she used and to not be worried. I was at work and only heard a piece of it. The other nurse told me that is what the lady said she used. Well less than 24 hours later the drug was trending and the news started writing reports about it and how the chinese said it is effective.


----------



## vevster

Everything is really quiet in my building. No one is making a peep.

Not even playing music.


----------



## shelli4018

Did some grocery shopping this morning. Wore mask and gloves. Store pretty well stocked and not crowded. Roughly 5% of customers wore masks. None of the employees tho.

My niece was feeling better yesterday. Her room mate insists on inviting friends over to hang out despite niece asking her not to. I told her to just tell those people she has the virus. Or have a coughing fit in the living room.


----------



## Ganjababy

I saw a video that said that the uk will be like Italy because of the way the government is handling this. Scary.





BonBon said:


> ""


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> By Quantum Health? I take their zinc! Good stuff!


Yes....she said she swears by it and never gets sick


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## Peppermynt

vevster said:


> Thank you, @Chicoro for the xylitol nasal spray post! Helpful!



Yes thank you! I had COMPLETELY forgotten I have Xylitol (I have allergies) so I have a half full opened bottle and one not even opened yet.


----------



## awhyley

nycutiepie said:


> What meds did you take? My sniffling stopped but I’m not taking any chances.



I was taking Dayquil and Nyquil when I was trying to combat this thing on my own, but they prescribed Sudafed - Blocked Nose.  I was like "seriously?" but it is working.  The head cold is drying up and I'm kinda ready to head back to work tomorrow.  (sort of) hth


----------



## vevster

I garage my car so I disinfect every time I’m in there. I was at a red light using a wipe (I was wearing gloves).  This guy in the car next to me was staring, then he ran the light!  White people are so fear based.


----------



## sheanu




----------



## vevster

Ladies, i saw a video that made an excellent point. Pray for the people that don’t feel safe in their own homes! There are those in borderline and abusive relationships where the sheltering in place is not a good thing.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

From CNN: 12-year-old girl with coronavirus is on a ventilator and fighting for her life
12-year-old girl with coronavirus is on a ventilator and fighting for her life
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/22/us/georgia-coronavirus-girl-hospitalized/index.html


----------



## cocosweet

vevster said:


> I garage my car so I disinfect every time I’m in there. I was at a red light using a wipe (I was wearing gloves).  This guy in the car next to me was staring, then he ran the light!  *White people are so fear based.*


They have no middle ground. Either they are super scared or don't take it seriously at all. A friend of mine's mom just got notified that someone where she works tested positive, so NOW she's taking it seriously. Her daughter tried to tell her.  Hopefully she dodges  'Rona.


----------



## nycutiepie

awhyley said:


> I was taking Dayquil and Nyquil when I was trying to combat this thing on my own, but they prescribed Sudafed - Blocked Nose.  I was like "seriously?" but it is working.  The head cold is drying up and I'm kinda ready to head back to work tomorrow.  (sort of) hth


Thank you. I think it was paranoia coupled with the heat they were pumping in my building. I feel fine and no sniffling. I went out for a walk and I got a pic for you guys because I live near a testing site. Will post separately.


----------



## ms-gg

Do you all think something is fishy with china? Like, how do you have 1.3 billion people, and italy somehow has more cases? Very, ODD.


----------



## nycutiepie

This pic is from a testing site on the border of Pelham and New Rochelle NY. I was way back but zoomed in. There were about 11 cars lined up and people were still coming. It didn’t seem that crowded but this is just to get over a bridge. There’s a huge park on the other side and I wasn’t going that far down. The road is blocked and it looked like a cop standing there. 

I stood there thinking...Lawd....some of these people may have it and not make it.  The signs blinking were the numbers to call for an appointment and also telling folks to have their ID.


----------



## fluffyforever

ms-gg said:


> Do you all think something is fishy with china? Like, how do you have 1.3 billion people, and italy somehow has more cases? Very, ODD.


I don’t think China is lying. Have you see live footage of China? They are on lockdown. Major cities are ghost towns. Everybody is inside and staying put. It’s harder to spread when there is no one to spread it to.


----------



## Lute

@ms-gg    also, Italy responded very late, they didn't take it very seriously until it was to late. Hence why you see a lot of the Italian social media warning us to take this very seriously.


----------



## sheanu

I'm tired folks.


----------



## nycutiepie

sheanu said:


> I'm tired folks.


This can’t be real. This lying mof


----------



## yamilee21

China has been dishonest about the actual numbers for sure, but the extreme lockdown probably has slowed it down tremendously. Italians were slow to implement protective measures though - social media this week has been filled with Italian people sending warning messages to the world to be more proactive. 


ms-gg said:


> Do you all think something is fishy with china? Like, how do you have 1.3 billion people, and italy somehow has more cases? Very, ODD.


----------



## dicapr

fluffyforever said:


> I don’t think China is lying. Have you see live footage of China? They are on lockdown. Major cities are ghost towns. Everybody is inside and staying put. It’s harder to spread when there is no one to spread it to.



 China isn’t playing. Their citizens don’t have the option of defying a lockdown order. When everyone is compliant by force I suspect numbers will drop off dramatically.


----------



## OhTall1

sheanu said:


> I'm tired folks.


Grading on a curve


----------



## Jmartjrmd

sheanu said:


> I'm tired folks.


Probably only because they looking for that check!!


----------



## dicapr

Jmartjrmd said:


> Probably only because they looking for that check!!



People are short sighted. A one time 1000K check isn’t going to do jack. But people see supposedly feee money and they start salivating like dogs.


----------



## vevster

Rolling my eyes hard at my cousin, a cancer survivor, told me he is taking one a day and calcium gummies.

He has high blood pressure and is taking CALCIUM! #BAMARELATIVES


----------



## MamaBear2012

Jmartjrmd said:


> From CNN: 12-year-old girl with coronavirus is on a ventilator and fighting for her life
> 12-year-old girl with coronavirus is on a ventilator and fighting for her life
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/22/us/georgia-coronavirus-girl-hospitalized/index.html



Y'all my neighbors were out in our neighborhood common area partying yesterday. Playing games, kids riding tricycles together, parents drinking. There were 1 and 2 year-olds out there. Pure foolishness. It's selfish to continue to go out anyway, but to have your kids out...it's insane. All white people. 

Then of course this article came out, this little girl is fighting for her life, in the same state where I live.


----------



## UmSumayyah

BonBon said:


> ""


I hear they are having the same issue with the dmv metro


----------



## qchelle

qchelle said:


> One more person h
> 
> 
> Someone else has tested positive from dhs job -__- Dh says he didn't work directly with either person.
> 
> And 6 people from his job are currently awaiting results.



The 2nd person to be diagnosed with covid19 at dhs job has died. He was an older man.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

qchelle said:


> The 2nd person to be diagnosed with covid19 at dhs job has died. He was an older man.


Oh no.  Are you all worried DH was exposed??


----------



## nycutiepie

qchelle said:


> The 2nd person to be diagnosed with covid19 at dhs job has died. He was an older man.


So sorry


----------



## Guapa1

qchelle said:


> The 2nd person to be diagnosed with covid19 at dhs job has died. He was an older man.


 Damn. Sorry to hear that. I hope DH is ok.


----------



## Kalia1

These fiasco of Press Conferences are an insult to the American people. He’s up here talking about himself and not the problems we are facing NOW with the Coronavirus!

How embarrassing it is to be an American!


----------



## awhyley

Kalia1 said:


> These fiasco of Press Conferences are an insult to the American people. *He’s up here talking about himself *and not the problems we are facing NOW with the Coronavirus!
> 
> How embarrassing it is to be an American!



I swear, he went on longer about how difficult it is being a rich American running for president than anything else.  He really wanted yall to feel his pain.  We're all here thinking, "people are _dying _out here" and here he is b*tching about rich people problems


----------



## Jmartjrmd

awhyley said:


> I swear, he went on longer about how difficult it is being a rich American running for president than anything else.  He really wanted yall to feel his pain.  We're all here thinking, "people are _dying _out here" and here he is b*tching about rich people problems


I had to turn that mess off.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## qchelle

Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh no.  Are you all worried DH was exposed??



No, we're not. They don't work on the same floors and DH hasn't been in the office since March 13. And DH has no symptoms right now.


----------



## OhTall1

Interest visual of what's achievable if folks just stay home


----------



## Chromia

TrulyBlessed said:


>


"It's the new Fox News if you want to know the truth."  Well that says it all.


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> Fyi.
> My throat started tingling/felt like something was in it last night. So I ended up taking 2 tbsp of Apple cider vinegar four times a day mixed in a little water or juice, 2-3000mg vit c 4x day. Gargled with warm salt water with vinegar 3x a day. Half tab of zinc twice a day.
> After a few hours I would start to feel the tingling again so doing this 4 x daily helped to spread it throughout the day compared to 3x and it stopped the tingling.
> 
> I will taper this down over the next day or two.



We were just notified this morning at work that our patient has been exposed to COVID-19 on March *6TH!!!!!  . *
I had the needy patient on the 16th and 17th, sure enough on the night of 18th is when I said that my throat started feeling funny.
Oh yea our administrator said they arent going to test the patient since the patient  isnt having any symptoms. 
They just put the patient in isolation today and I have the patient again tonight. We have no more N95 masks. I do have a mask with an eye shield.


----------



## shelli4018

Wow! How are you feeling?

since the patient is asymptomatic, how often must you interact with them? Is it just popping your head in? Or physical interaction?


----------



## King of Sorrow

vevster said:


> Ladies, i saw a video that made an excellent point. Pray for the people that don’t feel safe in their own homes! There are those in borderline and abusive relationships where the sheltering in place is not a good thing.



I was thinking about this when I read that in NY and NJ liquor stores are considered an essential service (food and beverage) and remain open.


----------



## MamaBear2012

This is me just venting. Sewists are sewing masks. I'm one of those sewists. I'm sewing some for a neighbor, a friend, and a relative. But if a doctor/nurse/or someone else who uses masks asked me if I'd sew some masks, then I would. 

Why do people keep going online talking about "this isn't effective". We know that sewing some fabric together is not ideal, but really, if the CDC has changed it's guidelines (because this country is a dang mess) and they say that if there are no other options, a bandana can be used, then let sewists put this fabric together to at least make a mask! Yes, our healthcare providers need the appropriate equipment, that ship has long sailed, we're in desperation mode now. 

I have nurses in my life who are using 1 N95 mask per shift. 1 per shift. Yeah, that ship has sailed, man.


----------



## dancinstallion

shelli4018 said:


> Wow! How are you feeling?
> 
> since the patient is asymptomatic, how often must you interact with them? Is it just popping your head in? Or physical interaction?



I am feeling fine.
I think a lot of people have it and or have been exposed to it so I believe the numbers of the people that are infected are 10x higher. This virus cant be so contagious and deadly when hospitals, nursing homes etc arent even testing patients or staff even though we have come into contact with someone that has been exposed or may have it.


----------



## Jas123

rayne said:


> I had to take a break from this thread so I just skimmed the last few pages. I think there may be something to the nationwide lockdown. My cousin said that his job sent out a letter stating that their work is essential and that they are not to be prevented from movement due to presidential order.
> 
> ETA: I told DH about the pics but he's not convinced. He said there were pics floating around of the national guards in downtown Chicago but they ended up being fake. So I guess we'll just have to wait and see


They passed those letters out at my job too. We were told to carry with us at all times, plus they gave us something to put on rearview mirrors.


----------



## cocosweet

My husband went


Jmartjrmd said:


> Probably only because they looking for that check!!


People have short memories. They'll remember that he gave them $1000 and forget that he mismanaged/lied about the virus beforehand. He's buying his reelection.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

MamaBear2012 said:


> This is me just venting. Sewists are sewing masks. I'm one of those sewists. I'm sewing some for a neighbor, a friend, and a relative. But if a doctor/nurse/or someone else who uses masks asked me if I'd sew some masks, then I would.
> 
> Why do people keep going online talking about "this isn't effective". We know that sewing some fabric together is not ideal, but really, if the CDC has changed it's guidelines (because this country is a dang mess) and they say that if there are no other options, a bandana can be used, then let sewists put this fabric together to at least make a mask! Yes, our healthcare providers need the appropriate equipment, that ship has long sailed, we're in desperation mode now.
> 
> I have nurses in my life who are using 1 N95 mask per shift. 1 per shift. Yeah, that ship has sailed, man.


Exactly!  Thank you for sewing.  I want one!! 
I have 2 n95 masks for if I absolutely have to go to the doctors.  Right now my cardiologist is phone appointments only but I cannot avoid seeing the eye doc in person.  I will use one for that appointment.


----------



## Ganjababy

I thought the death percentage would start to fall below 3.4% on world o meter as they test more people but it seems to be increasing.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Oh no. :0(
*Nurse Judy Wilson-Griffin is first COVID-19 death in St. Louis region*
*SSM Health: ‘She was a hero in the truest sense’*

By Rebecca Rivas Of The St. Louis American

Mar 20, 2020 Updated Mar 21, 2020

 1







Facebook
Twitter
WhatsApp
SMS
Email
Save

Judy Wilson-Griffin, an African-American nurse who worked at SSM Health St. Mary’s Hospital, was the first person in the St. Louis region to succumb to COVID-19.

St. Louis County Executive Sam Page identified her only as a St. Louis County woman when he announced her death on Friday, March 20, the day she died. She was the first coronavirus-related death in the county and the region.

Page said she had multiple health complications prior to contracting the virus. She was tested earlier that week and diagnosed 48 hours later. 





SSM Health told The American that “Judy had not been sick for several weeks,” as some other media reported. “She has been out on personal time.”

“Judy Wilson-Griffin was a beloved member of our family. Our hearts break for her family and friends and we will keep them in our prayers as we cope with the loss of our cherished colleague and friend,” SSM Health said in a statement. 

“One of our physicians put it best: ‘Judy was an incredible nurse, educator, leader and person. Her passion and dedication was second to none. She was a hero in the truest sense.’”

Page said that public health officials do not know if she had traveled. One public health official said they are left with the assumption that it was “other acquired.” That may mean the woman caught the virus from within the community.


“That is the expectation that we expected to happen throughout St. Louis County,” the official said, “and we do believe that time is here.”

However, officials said they couldn’t confirm that it was “community spread.”

St. Louis County had 10 confirmed cases as of March 19, and five cases were under investigation. Forty-nine tests have returned negative results. 

Page said that the testing requirements at all locations are still restricted to the Center for Disease Control and Prevention’s guidelines, which are that a person must have a fever, have traveled to a high-risk location or have been exposed to a person with COVID-19. 

“There are no words that can heal the pain of a loved one’s death. We are quickly seeing the toll that the coronavirus is taking on so many families’ lives,” ” Page said. 

“We are in this together, and it is compassion for each other that will get us through this. As one community, we will find hope.”



You must be logged in to react.
Click any reaction to login.




2


Facebook
Twitter
WhatsApp
SMS
Email
Save
*Tags*

Sam Page

St. Louis County

Medicine

Coronavirus

Complication

Woman

Negative Result

Virus

Judy Wilson-griffin

Ssm Health

Health Official


----------



## Ganjababy

The uk government told soup kitchens to stop giving food to the homeless. 

Western union and money gram will still be making money this year. Tourist destination countries will be hit hard. All those people employed in the tourist industries will be depending heavily on family members abroad to send them money. Even though many of these family members will be jobless too.


----------



## dancinstallion

.....


----------



## Chicoro

Kalia1 said:


> These fiasco of Press Conferences are an insult to the American people. He’s up here talking about himself and not the problems we are facing NOW with the Coronavirus!
> 
> How embarrassing it is to be an American!



To me, him and being American are separate. American people, such as many of the women on this site, including you, step up every day in ways that are awe inspiring.


----------



## Chicoro

Infographic. The part about the origin of the virus may not be correct. The majority of this is pretty good!


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

Testing of the virus infographic:


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

For our LHCF Sisters in England, I saw this from the NHS. I thought it was comprehensive. It is specific to high risk groups as it relates to the heart. Perhaps someone you know could benefit from this information.

@GGsKin
@Guapa1

https://www.bhf.org.uk/informationsupport/heart-matters-magazine/news/coronavirus-and-your-health

* Coronavirus: what it means for you if you have heart or circulatory disease *




*Updated Saturday 21 March 2020*

Our medical experts explain what we know so far about the Covid-19 coronavirus and how it can affect people with heart disease.

*I have a heart or circulatory condition – am I at increased risk of coronavirus?*
We know that this is a frightening time for lots of people, especially if you have an existing health problem. Most people with coronavirus (Covid-19) have mild symptoms and make a full recovery. Having a heart and circulatory condition probably doesn’t make you any more likely to catch coronavirus than anyone else. But if you have a heart condition it may mean that you could get more ill if you catch it, which is why it’s really important to protect yourself.

*Anyone with a heart condition is considered high risk of more severe complications of Covid 19 coronavirus. *

Some groups may have a higher risk than others so it’s important you keep up to date with the government’s advice, available on their website.

The government has recently updated their advice for people at extremely high risk of severe illness from Covid-19 because of an underlying health condition, and for their family, friends and carers. It involves more strict protective measures, called shielding.

Some heart patients are considered at *extremely high risk. *This applies to you if:


you are pregnant and have *significant heart disease, congenital or acquired*
you have had a *transplant* at any time, including a *heart transplant.*
Shielding is a measure to protect extremely vulnerable people by minimising interaction between those who are extremely vulnerable and other people. The government has advised that if you are considered extremely vulnerable, you should not leave your home, and within your home, minimise all non-essential contact with the people you live with.

If you are in one of these groups, you will be contacted directly by the NHS in England with further advice. The government is advising that you stay at home at all times and avoid any face-to-face contact for a period of at least 12 weeks from the day you receive your letter from the NHS. Please note that this period of time could change. If you think you fall into one of these categories but have not received a letter by Sunday 29 March 2020 or been contacted by your GP, you should discuss your concerns with your GP or hospital clinician.

The government’s website provides detailed information on how to practice shielding in your home and how to stay safe if you live with others. It's really important that you read the government’s advice in full, available on their website, here.

For many of us, staying at home and minimising contact with friends and family will be very difficult. It's important that even though you need to be physically apart, you stay connected with friends and family over the phone or on social media. There are resources available to help you look after your wellbeing, including the Every Mind Matters website.

Covid-19 coronavirus is a new disease and we don’t know everything about who is most at risk of complications. Other heart patients may still be at particularly high risk or high risk. If you are in either of these groups, you should be particularly stringent in following social distancing measures. This list is based on the best information available from relevant experts. It's possible that other conditions could put you at risk that we don't know about yet, so it's important that everyone works hard not to catch or spread coronavirus.

Some heart patients are considered *particularly high risk*. This applies to you if:


You have *heart disease *and you're *over 70*
You have *heart disease *and *lung disease or chronic kidney disease*
*You have angina that restricts your daily life* or means you have to use your GTN frequently
*Heart failure,* especially if it restricts your daily life or you’ve been admitted to hospital to treat your heart failure in the past year
*Heart valve disease *that is severe and associated with symptoms (such as if you regularly feel breathless, or you have symptoms from your heart valve problem despite medication, or if you are waiting for valve surgery)
You’re recovering from* recent open-heart surgery *in the last three months (including heart bypass surgery)
*Congenital heart disease * (any type) if you also have any of the following: lung disease, pulmonary hypertension, heart failure, you’re over 70, you are pregnant, or if you have complex congenital heart disease.
If any of these apply to you, this means you are at *high risk:*


Coronary heart disease, such as a past heart attack, stent, or bypass surgery (at any time)
Over 70 years old
High blood pressure (hypertension)
Pregnancy
Diabetes
Lung disease, including asthma
Chronic kidney disease
Stroke
Vascular dementia or small vessel disease in the brain
Any long-term condition that means you get the flu jab every year.
If you have atrial fibrillation, there isn’t enough information at the moment to tell whether it or other abnormal heart rhythm problems put you at higher risk from coronavirus. It seems likely if you have well controlled atrial fibrillation, that your risk is lower than for the groups mentioned above.

You can see the full list of affected conditions on the government website.


----------



## Chicoro

We all know that improving our diets can have a positive impact on health. Those types of changes type time. As you are moving toward improving your food, you may find that you have phlegm in your body. That may need to be addressed immediately. Ideally, you want to begin to immediately optimize the functions of your body. One way to do this is to thin the phlegm that may currently be in your body.


----------



## Chicoro

Italian death toll has fallen from the 800 fatality rate. People sighed a little bit. Still issues but some relief.


----------



## Chicoro

Global Health Security Office, which was on the National Security Council

Outlook
Perspective
*I ran the White House pandemic office. Trump closed it.*
 The federal government is moving too slowly, due to a lack of leadership. 





President Trump in the Oval Office on Thursday. His White House eliminated a National Security Council office that focused on pandemics. (Jabin Botsford/The Washington Post)




By
Beth Cameron
Beth Cameron is vice president for global biological policy and programs at the Nuclear Threat Initiative. She previously served as the senior director for global health security and biodefense on the White House National Security Council.
March 13, 2020 at 2:32 p.m. GMT+1
When President Trump took office in 2017, the White House’s National Security Council Directorate for Global Health Security and Biodefense survived the transition intact. Its mission was the same as when I was asked to lead the office, established after the Ebola epidemic of 2014: to do everything possible within the vast powers and resources of the U.S. government to prepare for the next disease outbreak and prevent it from becoming an epidemic or pandemic.


One year later, I was mystified when the White House dissolved the office, leaving the country less prepared for pandemics like covid-19.

The U.S. government’s slow and inadequate response to the new coronavirus underscores the need for organized, accountable leadership to prepare for and respond to pandemic threats.

In a health security crisis, speed is essential. When this new coronavirus emerged, there was no clear White House-led structure to oversee our response, and we lost valuable time. Yes, we have capable and committed global and national disease-prevention and management organizations, as well as state and local health departments, all working overtime now. But even in prepared cities like Seattle, health systems are struggling to test patients and keep pace with growing caseloads. The specter of rapid community transmission and exponential growth is real and daunting. The job of a White House pandemics office would have been to get ahead: to accelerate the response, empower experts, anticipate failures, and act quickly and transparently to solve problems.

 It’s impossible to assess the full impact of the 2018 decision to disband the White House office responsible for this work. Biological experts do remain in the White House and in our government. But it is clear that eliminating the office has contributed to the federal government’s sluggish domestic response. What’s especially concerning about the absence of this office today is that it was originally set up because a previous epidemic made the need for it quite clear.

Coronavirus will linger after the pandemic ends. But it won’t be as bad.

The U.S. government worked hard to fight the 2014 Ebola epidemic. Unlike Central Africa, Ebola was not a usual occurrence in West Africa; the necessary elements of community trust and public health decision-making weren’t in place to detect and stop it. Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone were blind spots for disease surveillance. The cost was thousands of lives, billions of dollars and years of economic recovery for countries already torn by decades of war.

So in 2016, after the formidable U.S.-led Ebola response, the Obama White House established the global health security office at the National Security Council and asked me to lead the team. We were to prepare for and, if possible, prevent the next outbreak from becoming an epidemic or pandemic.


Our team reported to a senior-level response coordinator on the National Security Council staff who could rally the government at the highest levels, as well as to the national security adviser and the homeland security adviser. This high-level domestic and global reporting structure wasn’t an accident. It was a recognition that epidemics know no borders and that a serious, fast response is crucial. Our job was to be the smoke alarm — keeping watch to get ahead of emergencies, sounding a warning at the earliest sign of fire — all with the goal of avoiding a six-alarm blaze.


 We partnered with federal departments and agencies as they monitored evolving outbreaks, triggering alarms for decision-makers when those outbreaks began to take on unusual or worrisome characteristics. Shortly before Trump took office, we were watching many health security threats, including a rising number of cases in China of H7N9 influenza, a deadly strain with high mortality but low transmissibility between people. Earlier, we had been tracking a large outbreak of yellow fever in Angola that threatened to sap the limited global supply of that vaccine, affecting the local population, international travelers, deployed citizens and troops. We were focused on naturally occurring diseases and potential bioterrorism — any and every biological threat that could cause a major global health and security emergency. 

 My office was also tasked with preparing — at home and around the world — for the next health emergency, no matter its origin. In 2014, even before the first cases of Ebola came to light in Guinea, the Obama administration launched the Global Health Security Agenda, which now includes more than 60 countries, to accelerate epidemic preparedness. That effort, bolstered by $1 billion from the U.S. government in an emergency spending bill to fight Ebola, led to major gains in global capability to combat the Ebola outbreak and prepare for the next pandemic, which turned out to be covid-19. We began building, measuring and tracking capacities each country had, such as the strength of their national laboratory systems and their abilities to detect and report disease, stand up emergency operation centers, build an epidemiology workforce, and maintain safe and secure practices. We spurred the use of transparent, measurable assessments of progress, and we leveraged our diplomacy with other countries to finance and fill gaps. At the same time, we strengthened international biosurveillance networks to help alert us to future potential pandemics.


We can’t stop the pandemic now. But we can be ready for it.

 Another critical task came in early 2017, when we began transitioning pandemic preparedness to the incoming Trump administration. As a civil servant and the head of the directorate, I remained at the White House for several months after the transition. I attended senior-level meetings and directly briefed the homeland security adviser and the national security adviser. After I left the White House that March, pandemic preparedness remained on the agenda; my office remained intact under the leadership of my well-respected successor, Rear Adm. Tim Ziemer; and the national security adviser was tracking H7N9 and other emerging threats.

 It’s unclear whether the decision to disband the directorate, which was made in May 2018, after John Bolton became national security adviser, was a tactical move to downgrade the issue or whether it was part of the White House’s interest in simplifying and shrinking the National Security Council staff. Either way, it left an unclear structure and strategy for coordinating pandemic preparedness and response. Experts outside government and on Capitol Hill called for the office’s reinstatement at the time.

 Its absence now is all too evident. In his remarks Wednesday night, the president talked about travel bans and the resilience of the U.S. economy but made little specific mention of the public health crisis unfolding across America — exactly the kind of detail a dedicated NSC pandemics infrastructure would have pushed to address. A directorate within the White House would have been responsible for coordinating the efforts of multiple federal agencies to make sure the government was backstopping testing capacity, devising approaches to manufacture and avoid shortages of personal protective equipment, strengthening U.S. lab capacity to process covid-19 tests, and expanding the health-care workforce.  


The office would galvanize resources to coordinate a robust and seamless domestic and global response. It would identify needs among state and local officials, and advise and facilitate regular, focused communication from federal health and scientific experts to provide states and the public with fact-based tools to minimize the virus’s spread. The White House is uniquely positioned to take into account broader U.S. and global security considerations associated with health emergencies, including their impact on deployed citizens, troops and regional economies, as well as peace and stability. A White House office would have been able to elevate urgent issues fast, so they didn’t linger or devolve to inaction, as with coronavirus testing in the United States. It would be in charge of sharing information and coordinating our public health and humanitarian response with partners and allies. And it would work now to prepare the United States and the world for the next pandemic, including by developing incentives for global leaders and governments to rapidly finance and fill identified gaps.

Pandemics, like weapons of mass destruction and climate change, are transnational threats with potentially existential consequences. No single department or agency can be responsible for handling them. Pandemic threats may not arise every year, but the White House should constantly prepare for them. We can’t afford for federal decision-makers to waste time relearning old lessons when they should be innovating and acting. 


 Covid-19 wasn’t preventable, but it was predictable. Hopefully, its impact can still be limited. But it is well past time for the U.S. government to show the leadership required for an effective domestic and global response. We need to start sprinting. Come April and May, no one will wish the United States had done less.


----------



## Chicoro

Christopher Burgess
Follow
Feb 15, 2018 · 10 min read

*The Emperor’s New Clothes: Trump, The Media and the Problems of Pluralistic Ignorance*

We all know the story of “The Emperor’s New Clothes.” Hans Christian Andersen’s very short narrative is a classic, and it should be. It presents us with an important lesson about human nature, and it’s a lesson that’s clearly not just meant for children. The problem is that it’s just a fairy tale. Many such tales try to appeal to our higher moral sense, what Lincoln called the “better angels of our nature.” In most fairy tales, things work out pretty much to the advantage of the good, the brave, the loyal, etc. In Andersen’s story, things are supposed to work out well for the truth-telling boy, and by extension, all the people of the realm.


[...] There is also the fact that being shown to have held a false belief tends to upset people. They hate to be embarrassed, and they will resist admitting it. Many cherish their beliefs too much to part with them willingly. A remedy that seems always to lead just as quickly to massive emotional upheaval and potential violence as it is to produce a just realignment is hardly a desirable remedy. Some people just can’t face reality after being swindled and humiliated. Some people are incapable of admitting they’ve ever made the wrong choice or trusted the wrong person. [...]


*The Real Story Behind the Story*

*For social psychologists, the story is a textbook example of pluralistic ignorance, a social phenomenon in which “no one believes, but everyone believes that everyone else believes” (Krech and Crutchfield, 1948). Where pluralistic ignorance occurs, great mischief often follows.* Jens Ulrik Hansen elaborates: “_pluralistic ignorance is the phenomenon where a group of people shares a false belief about the beliefs, norms, actions or thoughts of the other group members.” This sort of thing happens all the time, and most people follow at least some rules and norms not because they believe in and approve of them, but because everyone else seems to_. [...]

In fact, deliberately using pluralistic ignorance to quell dissent among the rabble and baffle one’s factional political opponents is probably best called some kind of* en masse gaslighting. *That makes it perfect for *Donald Trump*, since he’s obviously the *gaslighter-in-chief.* We’d like to believe that if everybody’s not fooled, then nobody’s really fooled, but pluralistic ignorance as a social phenomenon shows us that we can all act like we’ve been fooled even when we haven’t, as long as we are able to believe that everyone else in our group is on board and everybody who’s not one of us just doesn’t get it. Talk about a robust phenomenon. [...]

full article here:
https://extranewsfeed.com/the-emper...roblems-of-pluralistic-ignorance-afb276f0bc1e


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Havent been in this thread too much.  

I had to come give you an update  on the stupidity of those that live in my county.  The young folks from the projects in Newark had parties that went viral saying "f7yk" corona and the city. Welp, they put three housing projects on mandatory quarantine as a result.  They also locked down three zones in Newark as a result and stated if you're not essential dont go anywhere but food or medicine.   National Guard on the scene.

 Everyone in my house has been on lockdown but the nanny and myself.  Shes not moving a toe since last week.  I have to come into work but they are putting in measures tomorrow where we have to have our temperature checked before entering.  If its over 100.4 we cant enter.

They also gave us 4 extra sick days if needed and if quarantined you will get 10 paid days excluding whatever else you already have ( vacation ,etc)


----------



## Guapa1

This is absolutely perfect. Thank you so much for sharing this. 


OhTall1 said:


> Interest visual of what's achievable if folks just stay home


----------



## Chicoro

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Havent been in this thread too much.
> 
> I had to come give you an update  on the stupidity of those that live in my county.  The young folks from the projects in Newark had parties that went viral saying "f7yk" corona and the city. Welp, they put three housing projects on mandatory quarantine as a result.  They also locked down three zones in Newark as a result and stated if you're not essential dont go anywhere but food or medicine.   National Guard on the scene.
> 
> Everyone in my house has been on lockdown but the nanny and myself.  Shes not moving a toe since last week.  I have to come into work but they are putting in measures tomorrow where we have to have our temperature checked before entering.  If its over 100.4 we cant enter.
> 
> They also gave us 4 extra sick days if needed and if quarantined you will get 10 paid days excluding whatever else you already have ( vacation ,etc)



I'm sorry to hear about other people's actions impacting your life. That's a shame. But, it is good to see you're physical safety at work is being protected and they are financially compensating you with money and PTO.


----------



## Chicoro

Website tracks stats specific to US.
https://ncov2019.live/

Created by a 17 year old in Seattle.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 457045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website tracks stats specific to US.
> https://ncov2019.live/
> 
> Created by a 17 year old in Seattle.


He makes improvements daily.  He is doing such a great job.


----------



## vevster

https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200323-rw5bgf4ph5fvzgewdlurooztaq-story.html


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200323-rw5bgf4ph5fvzgewdlurooztaq-story.html



This is the second time I have heard this. The girl on Jada Smith's round table talk, with Will, Willow, the Jada's mom and Will's oldest son, said the same thing.

She said this happened to her and everyone in her circle who contracted the virus. It might be something to keep in mind and look out
for.


----------



## meka72

*Lost Sense of Smell May Be Peculiar Clue to Coronavirus Infection*
Doctor groups are recommending testing and isolation for people who lose their ability to smell and taste, even if they have no other symptoms.











A girl removed her mask to smell the flowers on a blooming tree in Skopje, North Macedonia, on Friday. Evidence is growing that lost sense of smell and taste are peculiar telltale signs of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.Credit...Ognen Teofilovski/Reuters



By Roni Caryn Rabin


March 22, 2020

A mother who was infected with the coronavirus couldn’t smell her baby’s full diaper. Cooks who can usually name every spice in a restaurant dish can’t smell curry or garlic, and food tastes bland. Others say they can’t pick up the sweet scent of shampoo or the foul odor of kitty litter.

Anosmia, the loss of sense of smell, and ageusia, an accompanying diminished sense of taste, have emerged as peculiar telltale signs of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus, and possible markers of infection.

On Friday, British ear, nose and throat doctors, citing reports from colleagues around the world, called on adults who lose their senses of smell to isolate themselves for seven days, even if they have no other symptoms, to slow the disease’s spread. The published data is limited, but doctors are concerned enough to raise warnings.

“We really want to raise awareness that this is a sign of infection and that anyone who develops loss of sense of smell should self-isolate,” Prof. Claire Hopkins, president of the British Rhinological Society, wrote in an email. “It could contribute to slowing transmission and save lives.”


She and Nirmal Kumar, president of ENT UK, a group representing ear, nose and throat doctors in Britain, issued a joint statement urging health care workers to use personal protective equipment when treating any patients who have lost their senses of smell, and advised against performing nonessential sinus endoscopy procedures on anyone, because the virus replicates in the nose and the throat and an exam can prompt coughs or sneezes that expose the doctor to a high level of virus.

Two ear, nose and throat specialists in Britain who have been infected with the coronavirus are in critical condition, Dr. Hopkins said. Earlier reports from Wuhan, China, where the coronavirus first emerged, had warned that ear, nose and throat specialists as well as eye doctors were infected and dying in large numbers, Dr. Hopkins said.



Unlock more free articles.
Create an account or log in

The British physicians cited reports from other countries indicating that significant numbers of coronavirus patients experienced anosmia, saying that in South Korea, where testing has been widespread, 30 percent of 2,000 patients who tested positive experienced anosmia as their major presenting symptom (these were mild cases).

*Latest Updates: Coronavirus Outbreak*

Economic anxiety deepens as lawmakers clash over stimulus package and Europe plunges further into crisis.
The Fed says it will buy as much debt as it needs to cushion the blow for businesses.
Trump warns against letting the ‘cure’ become ‘worse than the problem itself.’
See more updates
More live coverage: Markets U.S. New York
The American Academy of Otolaryngology on Sunday posted information on its website saying that mounting anecdotal evidence indicates that lost or reduced sense of smell and loss of taste are significant symptoms associated with Covid-19, and that they have been seen in patients who ultimately tested positive with no other symptoms.

The symptoms, in the absence of allergies or sinusitis, should alert doctors to screen patients for the virus and “warrant serious consideration for self isolation and testing of these individuals,” the academy said. The organization has reminded its members that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has urged all clinicians to prioritize urgent and emergency visits for the next several weeks and to reschedule elective and routine procedures.

“There is evolving evidence that otolaryngologists are among the highest risk group when performing upper airway surgeries and examinations,” said a notice posted on the academy’s website on Friday. “A high rate of transmission of Covid-19 to otolaryngologists has been reported from China, Italy and Iran, many resulting in death.”

*‘Zoombombing’: When Video Conferences Go Wrong*
March 20, 2020

*The Accusations Were Lies. But Could We Prove It?*
March 18, 2020

*MBS: The Rise of a Saudi Prince*
March 21, 2020

*Someday, We’ll Look Back on All of This and Write a Novel*
March 17, 2020

*Everyone’s Talking About Canned Tuna. Here’s How to Make It Delicious.*
March 18, 2020

*Easy Recipes to Cook While You’re Self-Quarantined*
March 18, 2020

*How Cardi B’s Off-the-Cuff Video Became a Coronavirus Anthem*
March 17, 2020

*Celeste Ng, Ann Patchett, Min Jin Lee and Others on the Books That Bring Them Comfort*
March 18, 2020

*My Ex and I Fought About Everything. Then Came the Coronavirus.*
March 20, 2020

*Is It OK to Take a Walk?*
March 17, 2020
Dr. Rachel Kaye, an assistant professor of otolaryngology at Rutgers, said colleagues in New Rochelle, N.Y., which has been the center of an outbreak, first alerted her to the smell loss associated with the coronavirus, sharing that patients who had first complained of anosmia  later tested positive for the coronavirus. “This raised a lot of alarms for me personally,” Dr. Kaye said, because those patients “won’t know to self quarantine.” 

“Most ENTs have on their own accord tried to scale down,” she said, adding that her department at Rutgers had already started using personal protective equipment and stopped performing nonessential exams. 







Image
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Credit...
In the areas of Italy most heavily affected by the virus, doctors say they have concluded that loss of taste and smell is an indication that a person who otherwise seems healthy is in fact carrying the virus and may be spreading it to others.

“Almost everybody who is hospitalized has this same story,” said Dr. Marco Metra, chief of the cardiology department at the main hospital in Brescia, where 700 of 1,200 inpatients have the coronavirus. “You ask about the patient’s wife or husband. And the patient says, ‘My wife has just lost her smell and taste but otherwise she is well.’ So she is likely infected, and she is spreading it with a very mild form.”

A study from South Korea, where widespread testing has been done, found that 30 percent of some 2,000 patients who tested positive for the coronavirus reported experiencing anosmia.


Hendrik Streeck, a German virologist from the University of Bonn who went from house to house in the country’s Heinsberg district to interview coronavirus patients, has said in interviews that at least two-thirds of the more than 100 he talked to with mild disease reported experiencing loss of smell and taste lasting several days.

Another physician who studied a cluster of coronavirus patients in Germany said in an email that roughly half of the patients had experienced a smell or taste disorder, and that the sensory loss usually presented after the first symptoms of respiratory illness, but could be used to distinguish people who should be tested.

Dr. Clemens Wendtner, a professor of medicine at the Academic Teaching Hospital of Ludwig-Maximilians University of Munich, said that the patients regained their ability to smell after a few days or weeks, and that the loss occurred regardless of how sick they got or whether they were congested. Using nasal drops or sprays did not help, Dr. Wendtner said.

[Like the Science Times page on Facebook. | Sign up for the Science Times newsletter.]

Several American patients who have had symptoms consistent with the coronavirus, but who have not been tested or are still awaiting test results, described losing their senses of smell and taste, even though their noses were clear and they were not congested.

Andrew Berry, 30, developed a fever and body aches about 10 days ago, and then a sore throat and debilitating headaches. He tested negative for influenza and has not gotten the result of a coronavirus test taken four days ago, but his physician was convinced that he had the virus, he said.

Now, Mr. Berry said, he literally cannot smell the coffee.

“Even with a clear nose, I just realized I couldn’t smell the food that I was cooking, and I couldn’t taste the food that I was making,” said Mr. Berry, a tattoo artist based in Orlando, Fla. He was cooking a plantain dish with onions and vinegar, yet he could not smell it.

Amy Plattmier, a woman from Brooklyn, was not tested for the coronavirus during a recent illness, but her husband then became sick and had a positive test. Ms. Plattmier said she usually had a very sensitive nose, but now could barely smell anything  — not the bleach she was using to clean the counters, which usually makes her feel nauseated, or the dog’s accident in the bathroom, which she cleaned up.

Mr. Berry has also lost some weight, because he has not had much of an appetite. “Hopefully it’s not a prolonged effect,” he said. “I can imagine it changes the quality of life.”

David Kirkpatrick contributed reporting from London.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/...mell-taste.html#click=https://t.co/IhO03Id2Bt


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

So aggravated right now.


This lady keep telling me to boil orange peels and cayenne.   Before this COVID came around I've been fighting the Flu for 30 years darn near.  I stay on top of my vitamins.  I cook religiously with garlic/ginger.

You keep telling me none of that will keep mucus out of me, okayy!

 You do what works for you. Im not into mass panic over stuff i've been dealing with all my life.  I wash my hands, I don't touch doors,  I don't touch my face. All this new hysteria is getting on my darn nerves with everyone wanting to tell me what works for them.

Thanks for the info.

( venting)


----------



## werenumber2

vevster said:


> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200323-rw5bgf4ph5fvzgewdlurooztaq-story.html



Y’all...I made this post in the Health Thoughts thread on December 6, 2019:

_I came down with an awful sinus infection and bronchitis the Sunday before Thanksgiving so I haven’t been to CrossFit in almost 2 weeks. My coaches messaged me like “girl, where are you??”  Hoping to get back at it on Monday. This is the longest I’ve gone without working out in 9 months _

*I couldn’t smell or properly taste anything for 8 days so Thanksgiving was pretty much cancelled . Of all the weeks to get sick!

*


----------



## SoniT

vevster said:


> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200323-rw5bgf4ph5fvzgewdlurooztaq-story.html


My husband's friend has COVID-19 and he's also unable to taste or smell anything. He's a doctor in California and thinks he contracted the virus from another doctor.


----------



## Maguerite

So helpful, thank you. 
Great thread. 


Chicoro said:


> To put things in perspective, Italy had its first confirmed case of the virus on February 20th, 2020. Yesterday, March 21st, 2020, just 30 days later, they had approximately 5000 deaths, with approximately 800 deaths in one night, last night. As of this minute, today, they have approximately 54,000 confirmed cases. The virus moves fast. That's a time frame of only four (4) weeks from patient one to today.
> 
> When you go out:
> 
> Wear your masks when you are out.
> 
> Googles if possible.
> Cotton balls in ears with a drop of essential oil. Make sure the part of the cotton ball is with the essential oil is on the outside of the ear.
> Use hand sanitizer.
> 
> Cover your hair.
> When you return to your home:
> 
> Wipe down your inside door handles and lock.
> 
> Wipe down your jackets, purses, outer wear, keys , shoes and telephones when you come back to the house.
> Rinse your face.
> Wash your hands with soap and water.
> 
> Flush your eyes and nose as part of your cleansing routine.
> 
> Wipe down your faucets and doors and light switches that led into the bathroom or place where you washed your hands and face.
> 
> Drink a cleansing tea as mentioned above by someone in another post.
> At minimum, have some water.





Chicoro said:


> To put things in perspective, Italy had its first confirmed case of the virus on February 20th, 2020. Yesterday, March 21st, 2020, just 30 days later, they had approximately 5000 deaths, with approximately 800 deaths in one night, last night. As of this minute, today, they have approximately 54,000 confirmed cases. The virus moves fast. That's a time frame of only four (4) weeks from patient one to today.
> 
> When you go out:
> 
> Wear your masks when you are out.
> 
> Googles if possible.
> Cotton balls in ears with a drop of essential oil. Make sure the part of the cotton ball is with the essential oil is on the outside of the ear.
> Use hand sanitizer.
> 
> Cover your hair.
> When you return to your home:
> 
> Wipe down your inside door handles and lock.
> 
> Wipe down your jackets, purses, outer wear, keys , shoes and telephones when you come back to the house.
> Rinse your face.
> Wash your hands with soap and water.
> 
> Flush your eyes and nose as part of your cleansing routine.
> 
> Wipe down your faucets and doors and light switches that led into the bathroom or place where you washed your hands and face.
> 
> Drink a cleansing tea as mentioned above by someone in another post.
> At minimum, have some water.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This is what,I was saying about younger people z few weeks ago.  I wish they didnt put it out there so heavily that younger people weren't getting into trouble when they get it...but the highest death rate remains the elderly. 

Top U.S. health officials are "looking very closely" at reports that a much higher percentage of younger Americans than expected need hospitalization as a result of contracting the coronavirus, Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said Sunday.

Fauci was responding to new data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which, after studying more than *4,000 cases in the U.S., showed that about 40 percent of those who were hospitalized for the virus as of March 16 were ages 20 to 54. Among the most critical cases, 12 percent of intensive care admissions were among those ages 20 to 44, while 36 percent were for those 45 to 64.*

About 80 percent of people in the U.S. who have died from COVID-19 were 65 and over, with the highest percentage among those over 85.

_*Full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*_

Asked about the new numbers on CBS' "Face the Nation," Fauci said they highlighted "a very important critical issue that we're looking very closely at."

"It looks like there is a big difference between that demography from China and what we're seeing in Europe," Fauci said. Data based on China's outbreak suggested that older people were more at risk.

"Now we have to look at the young people who are getting seriously ill from the European cohort and make sure that it isn't just driven by the fact that they have underlying conditions, because we know that underlying conditions — all bets are off no matter how young you are if you have an underlying, serious medical condition. You're going to potentially get into trouble," Fauci added.

"But if they don't have underlying conditions, that will be something we will have to really examine as to why we're seeing it here but we didn't see it in China. So we're going to look at that very closely."

Speaking on CNN's "State of the Union," Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., said young people need to take the risks seriously.

"I've been speaking about this for over a week now, and if you are a young person in America today, you need to stay home," she said. "There was so much messaging about how coronavirus is only impacting older people and that younger people don't have to worry about it for their personal health. Well, let me tell you something, in the state of New York, about 55 percent of our cases are with folks 18 to 49."

"And when you have that ... you are able to be directly impacted," she added. "You're going to get your mom sick. You're going to get your grandparents sick. You're going to get people you care for sick if you are asymptomatic. So you may not think that you have it and you very well might. And you especially might if you continue to go out and live life as usual."

And on ABC News' "This Week," Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer pointed to a recent COVID-19 case in her state involving an infant to say the idea that "only one segment of our population that is exposed or in danger is ridiculous."

"We have to all take this seriously, and every one of us needs to do our part," she said. "Assume you are carrying COVID-19 and wash your hands, practice social distancing, stay at home if you're not absolutely needed to be outside of your home. And if you do go outside, keep that 6-foot distance from others. We all have to play our part to mitigate the spread and to save our health care system."

_*Download the NBC News app for full coverage and alerts about the coronavirus outbreak*_

Fauci said on "Face the Nation" that he does not expect the U.S.'s experience with the outbreak to turn into that of Italy, which has become one of the hardest-hit areas.

"I mean, obviously, things are unpredictable, you can't make any definitive statement, but if you look at the dynamics of the outbreak in Italy, we don't know why they are suffering so terribly, but there is a possibility that many of us believe that early on they did not shut out the input of infections that originated in China and came to other parts of the world," Fauci said before touting the Trump administration's move to restrict travel from China and then parts of Europe earlier this year.

"Again, I don't know why this is happening [in Italy] to such an extent," Fauci said. "But once you get so many of these spread out, they spread exponentially, and you can never keep up with this tsunami. And I think that's what our colleagues and, unfortunately, our dear friends in Italy are facing."

Italy was "so overwhelmed from the beginning," Fauci said, "that they can't play catch-up."

Fauci said he has "no doubt" that the virus is mutating, although experts "have not seen thus far any type of change in the way it's acting. But we are keeping a very close eye on it, because it is conceivable that it could mutate and change some of the ways that it performs."


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is scary. Sounds like no matter where we are after 15 days he wants everyone to get back to normal soon and remove restrictions even if it means spreading the disease further. Meanwhile the surgeon general is saying things are about to get worse and restrictions need to continue. Trump is a sadist. As long as he’s happy he wants everybody dead.


----------



## Lute

@werenumber2    I'm glad your better now.


TrulyBlessed said:


> This is scary. Sounds like no matter where we are after 15 days he wants everyone to get back to normal soon and remove restrictions even if it means spreading the disease further. Meanwhile the surgeon general is saying things are about to get worse and restrictions need to continue. Trump is a sadist. As long as he’s happy he wants everybody dead.


What he doesn't realize that in 15 days. The people who are just came back from spring break, and who just issued #stay at home will show and start to have symptoms


----------



## Brwnbeauti

SoniT said:


> DC public schools will be closed until April 27 so this is definitely going beyond the initial two weeks. The DMV area now has over 300 people diagnosed with the virus.


My county is out until 5/12


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Our Health Department where  work is doing temp screens for everyone who comes to the door. They've turned several people away with high temps and referred them to their PCP so we are doing some services over the phone anyway. But many who needed Depo shots have been turned away....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

vevster said:


> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200323-rw5bgf4ph5fvzgewdlurooztaq-story.html



I literally *just* came on the board to share an article related to this. Here's what I shared to my FB earlier today:

Just wanted to share this article in the event that it helps someone. Apparently, loss of sense of smell/touch is emerging as a potential coronavirus symptom. The major take-away being: if you lose your sense of smell or taste suddenly it can be a sign of infection, and to self-isolate, even if you have not experienced other symptoms. You may have a mild case and can still transmit the virus to others.

Article link: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/health/coronavirus-symptoms-smell-taste.html

As soon as I posted this article to my Facebook, an old friend from high school who lives in NJ shared that he and 5 of his close friends all suddenly lost their sense of smell and taste, and immediately moved to self-isolation. They still haven't been able to be tested to confirm, but decided to err on the side of caution anyway. It also brought to mind an interview I saw about a week ago with a young lady out in California - who she and her friends were eventually confirmed positive - and she mentioned that they all had lost their sense of smell/taste.


----------



## Chicoro

I passed on the recipe with xylitol to cleanse the nasal passages to someone. I speak to this person on a regular basis. I noticed immediately they sounded less stuff and very clear.  The person told me that the nasal wash made a difference and that they noticed the difference.

Xylitol Nasal Wash from up thread: Helps to cleanse the cilia 

1 cup of water
1 tablespoon xylitol

1 teaspoon of salt
1 pinch of baking soda powder
4 drops of grapefruit (optional for preserving mixture)


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Lute said:


> @werenumber2    I'm glad your better now.
> 
> What he doesn't realize that in 15 days. The people who are just came back from spring break, and who just issued #stay at home will show and start to have symptoms



Hopefully most states have governors in place with a brain who can continue to enforce restrictions because this idiot doesn’t care. He’s taking medical advice from his economic advisor. His priority is the economy but he doesn’t realize that failure to continue to take the ongoing necessary steps to curb this health crisis will only make things worse including the economy.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

Jmartjrmd said:


> This is what,I was saying about younger people z few weeks ago.  I wish they didnt put it out there so heavily that younger people weren't getting into trouble when they get it...but the highest death rate remains the elderly.
> 
> Top U.S. health officials are "looking very closely" at reports that a much higher percentage of younger Americans than expected need hospitalization as a result of contracting the coronavirus, Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said Sunday.
> 
> Fauci was responding to new data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which, after studying more than *4,000 cases in the U.S., showed that about 40 percent of those who were hospitalized for the virus as of March 16 were ages 20 to 54. Among the most critical cases, 12 percent of intensive care admissions were among those ages 20 to 44, while 36 percent were for those 45 to 64.*
> 
> About 80 percent of people in the U.S. who have died from COVID-19 were 65 and over, with the highest percentage among those over 85.
> 
> _*Full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*_
> 
> Asked about the new numbers on CBS' "Face the Nation," Fauci said they highlighted "a very important critical issue that we're looking very closely at."
> 
> "It looks like there is a big difference between that demography from China and what we're seeing in Europe," Fauci said. Data based on China's outbreak suggested that older people were more at risk.
> 
> "Now we have to look at the young people who are getting seriously ill from the European cohort and make sure that it isn't just driven by the fact that they have underlying conditions, because we know that underlying conditions — all bets are off no matter how young you are if you have an underlying, serious medical condition. You're going to potentially get into trouble," Fauci added.
> 
> "But if they don't have underlying conditions, that will be something we will have to really examine as to why we're seeing it here but we didn't see it in China. So we're going to look at that very closely."
> 
> Speaking on CNN's "State of the Union," Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., said young people need to take the risks seriously.
> 
> "I've been speaking about this for over a week now, and if you are a young person in America today, you need to stay home," she said. "There was so much messaging about how coronavirus is only impacting older people and that younger people don't have to worry about it for their personal health. Well, let me tell you something, in the state of New York, about 55 percent of our cases are with folks 18 to 49."
> 
> "And when you have that ... you are able to be directly impacted," she added. "You're going to get your mom sick. You're going to get your grandparents sick. You're going to get people you care for sick if you are asymptomatic. So you may not think that you have it and you very well might. And you especially might if you continue to go out and live life as usual."
> 
> And on ABC News' "This Week," Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer pointed to a recent COVID-19 case in her state involving an infant to say the idea that "only one segment of our population that is exposed or in danger is ridiculous."
> 
> "We have to all take this seriously, and every one of us needs to do our part," she said. "Assume you are carrying COVID-19 and wash your hands, practice social distancing, stay at home if you're not absolutely needed to be outside of your home. And if you do go outside, keep that 6-foot distance from others. We all have to play our part to mitigate the spread and to save our health care system."
> 
> _*Download the NBC News app for full coverage and alerts about the coronavirus outbreak*_
> 
> Fauci said on "Face the Nation" that he does not expect the U.S.'s experience with the outbreak to turn into that of Italy, which has become one of the hardest-hit areas.
> 
> "I mean, obviously, things are unpredictable, you can't make any definitive statement, but if you look at the dynamics of the outbreak in Italy, we don't know why they are suffering so terribly, but there is a possibility that many of us believe that early on they did not shut out the input of infections that originated in China and came to other parts of the world," Fauci said before touting the Trump administration's move to restrict travel from China and then parts of Europe earlier this year.
> 
> "Again, I don't know why this is happening [in Italy] to such an extent," Fauci said. "But once you get so many of these spread out, they spread exponentially, and you can never keep up with this tsunami. And I think that's what our colleagues and, unfortunately, our dear friends in Italy are facing."
> 
> Italy was "so overwhelmed from the beginning," Fauci said, "that they can't play catch-up."
> 
> Fauci said he has "no doubt" that the virus is mutating, although experts "have not seen thus far any type of change in the way it's acting. But we are keeping a very close eye on it, because it is conceivable that it could mutate and change some of the ways that it performs."



The American diet /obesity may be a factor here.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Jmartjrmd said:


> Exactly!  Thank you for sewing.  I want one!!
> I have 2 n95 masks for if I absolutely have to go to the doctors.  Right now my cardiologist is phone appointments only but I cannot avoid seeing the eye doc in person.  I will use one for that appointment.



I will try to make a few more and then I'll sent you a message.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

This would be amazing for so many people.  




EDITORS' PICK|6,156 views|Mar 23, 2020,02:01pm EDT
*House Democrats Propose Widespread Student Loan Forgiveness Due To Coronavirus*
Adam S. Minsky, Esq.Senior Contributor
Personal Finance
I’m an attorney focused on helping student loan borrowers.





Rep. Ayanna Pressley, D-Mass., left, and Rep.[+]
ASSOCIATED PRESS
More From Forbes

Amazon Opens First Cashier-less Grocery Store In Seattle
Amazon Grocery is an addition to the Amazon Go convenience stores.

Current Time 1:09
/
Duration 1:09
Loaded: 100.00%



House Democrats have unveiled a proposal to cancel student loan debt for millions of student loan borrowers amid the escalating Coronavirus crisis.

The bill, called the Student Debt Emergency Relief Act, would do the following:




The bill would cancel $30,000 in federal student loans for borrowers.
The student loan forgiveness would be tax-free. In other words, the debt cancellation would not be taxed as income.
For student loan borrowers who continue to have student loan payments due even after the $30,000 in cancellation, the government would assume their monthly payments so borrowers can remain on track for loan forgiveness programs or loan payoff.
All involuntary collections efforts by the U.S. Department of Education — including wage garnishments, tax refund seizures, and offsets of Social Security — would be suspended.


Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA), one of the lead sponsors, said: “During this unprecedented crisis, no one should have to choose between paying their student loan payment, putting food on the table or keeping themselves and their families safe and healthy. We must prioritize debt cancellation for the 45 million student loan borrowers who are struggling to pay off their debt during this difficult time.”

The proposal mirrors a similar plan put forth by Senate Democrats last week, although the House bill goes further and calls for a greater amount of student loan forgiveness.

Currently, student loan borrowers impacted by the Coronavirus crisis have limited options, which include an interest rate freeze and a temporary forbearance. But many borrowers are not even eligible for those options at this time.

Democrats and Republicans in Congress are currently in negotiations for the final terms of a massive stimulus bill to address the Coronavirus crisis and the associated economic collapse. It is unclear what, if any, relief will be provided to student loan borrowers as part of that package.

Follow me on Twitter or LinkedIn. Check out my website. 




Adam S. Minsky, Esq.
I’m an attorney with a unique practice devoted entirely to helping student loan borrowers. I provide counsel, legal assistance, and direct advocacy for borrowers on a

…Read More


© 2020 Forbes Media LLC. All Rights Reserved.

AdChoices
Privacy Statement
Terms and Conditions
Contact Us
Jobs At Forbes
Reprints & Permissions
Forbes Press Room
Advertise


----------



## GGsKin

Thank you for tagging me @Chicoro and to everyone posting in this thread. I've been keeping up to date from the beginning. 

I live in London and we've finally been put on lockdown today.  I'd already been restricting my movements, apart from travelling to and from work. Over the weekend I just didn't feel right about it anymore, and decided not go in today. After Boris's announcement at 8.30 this evening to shut everything but the essentials down, my manager called to say not to come in but he'll keep me posted with work.


----------



## vevster

I still can’t believe this is a global thing.


----------



## Chicoro

Washington Post

Dan Lamothe
1 hr ago


U.S. combats martial law conspiracy theories as the National Guard assists in coronavirus response 


The Defense Department’s response to the coronavirus outbreak has expanded to include not only the expected deployment of tens of thousands of National Guardsmen, but also a growing effort to stamp out conspiracy theories that the United States will adopt martial law.

Senior U.S. officials have addressed the issue in briefings, a Pentagon official rebutted speculative online posts and a new government website titled “Coronavirus Rumor Control.”

More than 8,000 National Guardsmen were on duty as of Monday to respond to the spread of the virus, with tasks ranging from delivering needed supplies to disinfecting public areas.

Defense Secretary Mark T. Esper said that President Trump had activated the Guard in California, New York and Washington state in “Title 32” status, in which governors control the forces but the federal government pays for them. Esper quickly added that “this is not a move toward martial law, as some have erroneously claimed.”

The chief of the National Guard Bureau, Gen. Joseph L. Lengyel, said in a phone call with reporters on Sunday night that he had “seen things on Facebook and the like" that depicted military equipment moving on trains and suggested the Guard was going to launch “some quarantine operation."

“There is just no truth to this rumor that people are considering, that governors are planning, that anybody is conspiring to use National Guard ... to do some sort of a military action to enforce, you know, shelter in place and quarantine," Lengyel said. “I don’t know how to say that any more clearly than that.”

The Guard has legal authorities to participate in law enforcement operations, such as crowd control but usually does so under the supervision of local police, Lengyel said. He left open the possibility that Guardsmen also could take on other missions at the request of local authorities, including stocking shelves in grocery stores if the food supply chain fails.
military is that it is always tantamount to martial law, Vladeck said.







 © Andrew Kelly/Reuters A member of the New York National Guard carries paper towels as he arrives to sanitize and disinfect the Young Israel of New Rochelle synagogue in New Rochelle, New York, on March 23.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/u...1Bfry?ocid=spartanntp&fullscreen=true#image=1


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> I still can’t believe this is a global thing.



Anything can happen. The converse of that: Think of your wildest dream. Make it come true. Anything can happen.


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

*https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S2213-2600(20)30116-8

Are patients with hypertension and diabetes mellitus at increased risk for COVID-19 infection?*

The most distinctive comorbidities of 32 non-survivors from a group of 52 intensive care unitpatients with novel coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the study by Xiaobo Yang and colleagues1 were cerebrovascular diseases (22%) and diabetes (22%). Another study2 included 1099 patients with confirmed COVID-19, of whom 173 had severe disease with comorbidities of hypertension (23·7%), diabetes mellitus (16·2%), coronary heart diseases (5·8%), and cerebrovascular disease (2·3%). In a third study,3 of 140 patients who were admitted to hospital with COVID-19, 30% had hypertension and 12% had diabetes. Notably, the most frequent comorbidities reported in these three studies of patients with COVID-19 are often treated with angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors; however, treatment was not assessed in either study.Human pathogenic coronaviruses (severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus [SARS-CoV] and SARS-CoV-2) bind to their target cells through angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2), which is expressed by epithelial cells of the lung, intestine, kidney, and blood vessels.4 The expression of ACE2 is substantially increased in patients with type 1 or type 2 diabetes, who are treated with ACE inhibitors and angiotensin II type-I receptor blockers (ARBs).4Hypertension is also treated with ACE inhibitors and ARBs, which results in an upregulation of ACE2.5 ACE2 can also be increased by thiazolidinediones and ibuprofen. These data suggest that ACE2 expression is increased in diabetes and treatment with ACE inhibitors and ARBs increases ACE2 expression. Consequently, the increased expression of ACE2 would facilitate infection with COVID-19. We therefore hypothesise that diabetes and hypertension treatment with ACE2-stimulating drugs increases the risk of developing severe and fatal COVID-19.If this hypothesis were to be confirmed, it could lead to a conflict regarding treatment because ACE2 reduces inflammation and has been suggested as a potential new therapy for inflammatory lung diseases, cancer, diabetes, and hypertension. A further aspect that should be investigated is the genetic predisposition for an increased risk of SARS-CoV-2 infection, which might be due to ACE2 polymorphisms that have been linked to diabetes mellitus, cerebral stroke, and hypertension, specifically in Asian populations. Summarising this information, the sensitivity of an individual might result from a combination of both therapy and ACE2 polymorphism.We suggest that patients with cardiac diseases, hypertension, or diabetes, who are treated with ACE2-increasing drugs, are at higher risk for severe COVID-19 infection and, therefore, should be monitored for ACE2-modulating medications, such as ACE inhibitors or ARBs. Based on a PubMed search on Feb 28, 2020, we did not find any evidence to suggest that antihypertensive calcium channel blockers increased ACE2 expression or activity, therefore these could be a suitable alternative treatment in these patients.We declare no competing interests.Lei Fang, George Karakiulakis, *Michael [email protected] Cell Research and Pneumology, Department of Biomedicine and Internal Medicine, University Hospital Basel, CH-4031 Basel, Switzerland (LF, MR); and Department of Pharmacology, School of Medicine, Aristotle University of Thessaloniki, Thessaloniki, Greece (GK)1Yang X, Yu Y, Xu J, et al. Clinical course and outcomes of critically ill patients with SARS-CoV-2 pneumonia in Wuhan, China: a single-centered, retrospective, observational study. Lancet Respir Med 2020; published online Feb 24. https://doi.org/10.1016/S2213-2600(20)30079-5.2Guan W, Ni Z, Hu Y, et al. Clinical characteristics of coronavirus disease 2019 in China. N Engl J Med 2020; published online Feb 28. DOI:10.1056/NEJMoa2002032.3Zhang JJ, Dong X, Cao YY, et al. Clinical characteristics of 140 patients infected by SARS-CoV-2 in Wuhan, China. Allergy 2020; published online Feb 19. DOI:10.1111/all.14238.4Wan Y, Shang J, Graham R, Baric RS, Li F. Receptor recognition by novel coronavirus from Wuhan: An analysis based on decade-long structural studies of SARS. J Virology 2020; published online Jan 29. DOI:10.1128/JVI.00127-20.5Li XC, Zhang J, Zhuo JL. The vasoprotective axes of the renin-angiotensin system: physiological relevance and therapeutic implications in cardiovascular, hypertensive and kidney diseases. Pharmacol Res 2017; 125: 21–


----------



## Chicoro

https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S0140-6736(20)30566-3

*Clinical course and risk factors for mortality of adult inpatients with COVID-19 in Wuhan,*
China: a retrospective cohort studyFei Zhou*, Ting Yu*, Ronghui Du*, Guohui Fan*, Ying Liu*, Zhibo Liu*, Jie Xiang*, Yeming Wang, Bin Song, Xiaoying Gu, Lulu Guan, Yuan Wei, Hui Li, Xudong Wu, Jiuyang Xu, Shengjin Tu, Yi Zhang, Hua Chen, Bin Cao
*
SummaryBackground*
Since December, 2019, Wuhan, China, has experienced an outbreak of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19), caused by the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). Epidemiological and clinical characteristics of patients with COVID-19 have been reported but risk factors for mortality and a detailed clinical course of illness, including viral shedding, have not been well described.

*Methods*

In this retrospective, multicentre cohort study, we included all adult inpatients (≥18 years old) with laboratory-confirmed COVID-19 from Jinyintan Hospital and Wuhan Pulmonary Hospital (Wuhan, China) who had been discharged or had died by Jan 31, 2020. Demographic, clinical, treatment, and laboratory data, including serial samples for viral RNA detection, were extracted from electronic medical records and compared between survivors and non-survivors. We used univariable and multivariable logistic regression methods to explore the risk factors associated with in-hospital death.

*Findings*

191 patients (135 from Jinyintan Hospital and 56 from Wuhan Pulmonary Hospital) were included in this study, of whom 137 were discharged and 54 died in hospital. 91 (48%) patients had a comorbidity, with hypertension being the most common (58 [30%] patients), followed by diabetes (36 [19%] patients) and coronary heart disease (15 [8%] patients). Multivariable regression showed increasing odds of in-hospital death associated with older age (odds ratio 1·10, 95% CI 1·03–1·17, per year increase; p=0·0043), higher Sequential Organ Failure Assessment (SOFA) score (5·65, 2·61–12·23; p<0·0001), and d-dimer greater than 1 μg/mL (18·42, 2·64–128·55; p=0·0033) on admission. Median duration of viral shedding was 20·0 days (IQR 17·0–24·0) in survivors, but SARS-CoV-2 was detectable until death in non-survivors. The longest observed duration of viral shedding in survivors was 37 days.

*Interpretation*
The potential risk factors of older age, high SOFA score, and d-dimer greater than 1 μg/mL could help clinicians to identify patients with poor prognosis at an early stage. Prolonged viral shedding provides the rationale for a strategy of isolation of infected patients and optimal antiviral interventions in the future.

*Funding*

Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences Innovation Fund for Medical Sciences; National Science Grant for Distinguished Young Scholars; National Key Research and Development Program of China; The Beijing Science and Technology Project; and Major Projects of National Science and Technology on New Drug Creation and Development.Copyright© 2020 Elsevier Ltd. All rights reserved.

*Introduction
*
In December, 2019, Wuhan city, the capital of Hubei province in China, became the centre of an outbreak of pneumonia of unknown cause. By Jan 7, 2020, Chinese scientists had isolated a novel coronavirus, severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2; previ-ously known as 2019-nCoV), from these patients with virus-infected pneumonia,1,2 which was later designated coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) in February, 2020, by WHO.3Although the outbreak is likely to have started from a zoonotic transmission event associated with a large seafood market that also traded in live wild animals, it soon became clear that efficient person-to-person trans-mission was also occurring.4 The clinical spectrum of SARS-CoV-2 infection appears to be wide, encompassing asymptomatic infection, mild upper respiratory tract illness, and severe viral pneumonia with respiratory failure and even death, with many patients being hospitalised with pneumonia in Wuhan.5–7 Although some case series have been published, many patients in these series remained hospitalised at time of publication. To our knowledge, no previous studies have been done among patients with definite outcomes. The estimation of risk factors for severe disease and death in these earlier case series are therefore not very robust. Additionally, details of the clinical and virological course of illness have not yet been well described.Here, we present details of all patients admitted to the two designated hospitals in Wuhan—Jinyintan Hospital and Wuhan Pulmonary Hospital—with labo-ratory-confirmed COVID-19 and a definite clinical [...]


----------



## CurlyNiquee

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I literally *just* came on the board to share an article related to this. Here's what I shared to my FB earlier today:
> 
> Just wanted to share this article in the event that it helps someone.* Apparently, loss of sense of smell/touch is emerging as a potential coronavirus symptom. The major take-away being: if you lose your sense of smell or taste suddenly it can be a sign of infection,* and to self-isolate, even if you have not experienced other symptoms. You may have a mild case and can still transmit the virus to others.
> 
> Article link: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/health/coronavirus-symptoms-smell-taste.html
> 
> As soon as I posted this article to my Facebook, an old friend from high school who lives in NJ shared that he and 5 of his close friends all suddenly lost their sense of smell and taste, and immediately moved to self-isolation. They still haven't been able to be tested to confirm, but decided to err on the side of caution anyway. It also brought to mind an interview I saw about a week ago with a young lady out in California - who she and her friends were eventually confirmed positive - and she mentioned that they all had lost their sense of smell/taste.



It definitely is a symptom, one of my FB friends posted this yesterday. She lives in London, has been unable to get tested....


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this maybe the last week for work.



Are you still working?  Today was my last day of work for the forseeable.  Hate to say but I'm relieved.  Bahamas goes under 24hr lockdown starting in the morning.  (In addition to the 9pm-5am lockdowns already in place from a few days ago).


----------



## B_Phlyy

We have drastically cut hours and personnel at my clinic. We cut Saturdays and all appointments after 4:30 PM on the weekdays. (we used to stay open until 7:30 PM). Most days we'll only have 3 doctors all day, we used to have 17. We've been down at least one nurse a day since last week, today we were down 2. We both only took 30 minute lunches to relieve each other and the phone was still off the chain. Patients upset the front desk staff won't schedule them or let them do a walk in appointment. I really don't think some of them understand the limitations of a healthcare facility in a pandemic and it's frustrating because the little bit of staff we do have are working tirelessly but it's still not enough for them. But we try to keep our spirits up.


----------



## qchelle

Today, Virginia announced that schools will remain closed for the remainder of the school year. Yikes. Guidance on graduation, grades, credits, etc is supposed to go out tomorrow, from the VA Dept of Ed to all the districts. 

Gov. Hogan (Maryland) announced all non-essential businesses and stores should close today by 5pm (or 8?). Interestingly, home improvement (lowes, home depot) stores and liquor stores are considered essential lol.


----------



## vevster

I see on social media people eating junk and drinking a lot of alcohol. I’m here afraid to even eat eggs!  A good diet is KEY.


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> We have drastically cut hours and personnel at my clinic. We cut Saturdays and all appointments after 4:30 PM on the weekdays. (we used to stay open until 7:30 PM). Most days we'll only have 3 doctors all day, we used to have 17. We've been down at least one nurse a day since last week, today we were down 2. We both only took 30 minute lunches to relieve each other and the phone was still off the chain. Patients upset the front desk staff won't schedule them or let them do a walk in appointment. I really don't think some of them understand the limitations of a healthcare facility in a pandemic and it's frustrating because the little bit of staff we do have are working tirelessly but it's still not enough for them. But we try to keep our spirits up.



@B_Phlyy 
Thank you for your service to the community. Take care of yourself and stay well.


----------



## dancinstallion

The country and economy has already been sacrificed. 



CORONAVIRUS[/paste:font]
*Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick suggests he, other seniors willing to die to get economy going again*
“Those of us who are 70 plus, we’ll take care of ourselves. But don’t sacrifice the country,” Patrick told Tucker Carlson 


Dan Patrick, Texas’ Republican lieutenant governor, on Monday night suggested that he and other grandparents would be willing to risk their health and even lives in order for the United States to “get back to work” amid the coronavirus pandemic.

“Those of us who are 70 plus, we’ll take care of ourselves. But don’t sacrifice the country,” Patrick said on Fox News’ “Tucker Carlson Tonight.”


His comments followed President Donald Trump’s statements about the country returning to business in weeks rather than months.

Patrick, who said he will turn 70 next week, said that he did not fear COVID-19, but feared that stay-at-home orders and economic upheaval would destroy the American way of life.

“No one reached out to me and said, 'As a senior citizen, are you willing to take a chance on your survival in exchange for keeping the America that America loves for its children and grandchildren?' And if that is the exchange, I'm all in,” Patrick said.

Millions of people across the country have been ordered to stay at home except to conduct essential business. Health experts have said limiting social interaction is the best way to slow the spread of infection and reduce the chance of overwhelming medical professionals and facilities.

Some cities and counties in Texas have such orders, but there is no statewide shelter-in-place policy.

Texas has more than 800 confirmed cases of COVID-19 and at least five deaths related to the virus. 
_
_


----------



## Chicoro

Even in January, three (3) flights per week were arriving in Italy, from the virus epicenter of Wuhan stated at around @10:00 minutes into the video.

As early as Jan 21st, a virologist in Italy, Dr. Roberto Burioni communicated via published articles that stated, _*"This Chinese virus is dangerous...Roberto Burioni says Italians are at risk too."  
*_
Nine (9) weeks ago he told them, _*"European authorities have said that the risk of the virus spreading to Europe, especially Italy, is small. I do not agree with them at all though I sincerely hope I am wrong."
*_
I think Cremona, Italy, is the hardest region hit. They have tremendously high fatalities and low survival rates for patients entering into intensive care. I believe their fatality rate was 100%. That is why the Samaritan's Purse American Disaster Relief Program, run by Billy Graham's family, has set up shop with *68 *beds right in their hospital parking lot.Only 8 of those beds, I think, are for critical ill people. There is video up thread if anyone wants specific information about the mission and hospital bed designation of the the Samaritan Purse organization.


----------



## nyeredzi

I haven't looked at the other conditions, but those rates of hypertension are almost the same as the general population rate. I mean, 20 something percent in the general population, 20 something percent in covid death patients. It's what you'd expect if htn had no effect, no?


Chicoro said:


> *https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S2213-2600(20)30116-8
> 
> Are patients with hypertension and diabetes mellitus at increased risk for COVID-19 infection?*
> 
> The most distinctive comorbidities of 32 non-survivors from a group of 52 intensive care unitpatients with novel coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the study by Xiaobo Yang and colleagues1 were cerebrovascular diseases (22%) and diabetes (22%). Another study2 included 1099 patients with confirmed COVID-19, of whom 173 had severe disease with comorbidities of hypertension (23·7%), diabetes mellitus (16·2%), coronary heart diseases (5·8%), and cerebrovascular disease (2·3%). In a third study,3 of 140 patients who were admitted to hospital with COVID-19, 30% had hypertension and 12% had diabetes. Notably, the most frequent comorbidities reported in these three studies of patients with COVID-19 are often treated with angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors; however, treatment was not assessed in either study.Human pathogenic coronaviruses (severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus [SARS-CoV] and SARS-CoV-2) bind to their target cells through angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2), which is expressed by epithelial cells of the lung, intestine, kidney, and blood vessels.4 The expression of ACE2 is substantially increased in patients with type 1 or type 2 diabetes, who are treated with ACE inhibitors and angiotensin II type-I receptor blockers (ARBs).4Hypertension is also treated with ACE inhibitors and ARBs, which results in an upregulation of ACE2.5 ACE2 can also be increased by thiazolidinediones and ibuprofen. These data suggest that ACE2 expression is increased in diabetes and treatment with ACE inhibitors and ARBs increases ACE2 expression. Consequently, the increased expression of ACE2 would facilitate infection with COVID-19. We therefore hypothesise that diabetes and hypertension treatment with ACE2-stimulating drugs increases the risk of developing severe and fatal COVID-19.If this hypothesis were to be confirmed, it could lead to a conflict regarding treatment because ACE2 reduces inflammation and has been suggested as a potential new therapy for inflammatory lung diseases, cancer, diabetes, and hypertension. A further aspect that should be investigated is the genetic predisposition for an increased risk of SARS-CoV-2 infection, which might be due to ACE2 polymorphisms that have been linked to diabetes mellitus, cerebral stroke, and hypertension, specifically in Asian populations. Summarising this information, the sensitivity of an individual might result from a combination of both therapy and ACE2 polymorphism.We suggest that patients with cardiac diseases, hypertension, or diabetes, who are treated with ACE2-increasing drugs, are at higher risk for severe COVID-19 infection and, therefore, should be monitored for ACE2-modulating medications, such as ACE inhibitors or ARBs. Based on a PubMed search on Feb 28, 2020, we did not find any evidence to suggest that antihypertensive calcium channel blockers increased ACE2 expression or activity, therefore these could be a suitable alternative treatment in these patients.We declare no competing interests.Lei Fang, George Karakiulakis, *Michael [email protected] Cell Research and Pneumology, Department of Biomedicine and Internal Medicine, University Hospital Basel, CH-4031 Basel, Switzerland (LF, MR); and Department of Pharmacology, School of Medicine, Aristotle University of Thessaloniki, Thessaloniki, Greece (GK)1Yang X, Yu Y, Xu J, et al. Clinical course and outcomes of critically ill patients with SARS-CoV-2 pneumonia in Wuhan, China: a single-centered, retrospective, observational study. Lancet Respir Med 2020; published online Feb 24. https://doi.org/10.1016/S2213-2600(20)30079-5.2Guan W, Ni Z, Hu Y, et al. Clinical characteristics of coronavirus disease 2019 in China. N Engl J Med 2020; published online Feb 28. DOI:10.1056/NEJMoa2002032.3Zhang JJ, Dong X, Cao YY, et al. Clinical characteristics of 140 patients infected by SARS-CoV-2 in Wuhan, China. Allergy 2020; published online Feb 19. DOI:10.1111/all.14238.4Wan Y, Shang J, Graham R, Baric RS, Li F. Receptor recognition by novel coronavirus from Wuhan: An analysis based on decade-long structural studies of SARS. J Virology 2020; published online Jan 29. DOI:10.1128/JVI.00127-20.5Li XC, Zhang J, Zhuo JL. The vasoprotective axes of the renin-angiotensin system: physiological relevance and therapeutic implications in cardiovascular, hypertensive and kidney diseases. Pharmacol Res 2017; 125: 21–


----------



## nyeredzi

qchelle said:


> Today, Virginia announced that schools will remain closed for the remainder of the school year. Yikes. Guidance on graduation, grades, credits, etc is supposed to go out tomorrow, from the VA Dept of Ed to all the districts.
> 
> Gov. Hogan (Maryland) announced all non-essential businesses and stores should close today by 5pm (or 8?). Interestingly, home improvement (lowes, home depot) stores and liquor stores are considered essential lol.


I'm expecting a similar pronouncement to be made in MD. These kids ain't going to be learning much, lol. I'm not a good homeschool teacher and frankly I don't have time to do it properly because I still work full time, even if it is telework. On still sending the both of them into daycare now ...

I can see how home improvement stores are essential. Probably most things in there are not, but some building repairs are urgent. I don't know what to say about liquor stores, lol. Except some people really are dependent on it?


----------



## intellectualuva

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 457045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website tracks stats specific to US.
> https://ncov2019.live/
> 
> Created by a 17 year old in Seattle.



Unsure if you're aware, but please be careful sharing links (and apps if you have) to Coronavirus map trackers. Some of them have embedded malware and/or ransomware. I didnt find any issue with this one, but I did in a few others.

I would stick to official trackers from CDC or Hopkins because the predators are definitely taking advantage.


----------



## Chicoro

This is a picture from Cremona, Italy at the beginning of the outbreak. The gentleman with the white hair is in isolation due to testing positive. He is a surgeon and Director of Surgery at a hospital in Cremona.

One of the huge problems is that medical staff removes their personal protection equipment such as masks and they are in close proximity   to one another. Many think this is the reason why so many staff have become infected or have died.

*Assume everyone is infected. Act accordingly. *


----------



## Chicoro

intellectualuva said:


> Unsure if you're aware, but please be careful sharing links (and apps if you have) to Coronavirus map trackers. Some of them have embedded malware and/or ransomware. I didnt find any issue with this one, but I did in a few others.
> 
> I would stick to official trackers from CDC or Hopkins because the predators are definitely taking advantage.



@intellectualuva ,
Thank you very much for the update. I appreciate it. I will not post any more additional ones. I believe I posted the tracker by John Hopkins at the beginning, one for the state of Florida, and one from the young man from Seattle.

I appreciate the heads up. Now, we will have this very important information.


----------



## Ganjababy

Chicoro said:


>


i was thinking about this.


----------



## Chicoro

nyeredzi said:


> I haven't looked at the other conditions, but those rates of hypertension are almost the same as the general population rate. I mean, 20 something percent in the general population, 20 something percent in covid death patients. It's what you'd expect if htn had no effect, no?



Hi @nyeredzi ,

I try to post things that allow people to have fact based information, so they can come to their own conclusions  as you have successfully done.  It helps us to form a 360 view and as good of an understanding, as possible, in our current situation. 

Thus, your comment and assessment are ideal in that you have communicated, despite the situation, the numbers we are seeing are consistent without the presence of the virus.  This helps all of us find our way bit by bit, in the darkness or the obscurity of the situation.


----------



## Ganjababy

He can speak for himself only.





dancinstallion said:


> The country and economy has already been sacrificed.
> 
> 
> 
> CORONAVIRUS[/paste:font]
> *Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick suggests he, other seniors willing to die to get economy going again*
> “Those of us who are 70 plus, we’ll take care of ourselves. But don’t sacrifice the country,” Patrick told Tucker Carlson
> 
> 
> Dan Patrick, Texas’ Republican lieutenant governor, on Monday night suggested that he and other grandparents would be willing to risk their health and even lives in order for the United States to “get back to work” amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> “Those of us who are 70 plus, we’ll take care of ourselves. But don’t sacrifice the country,” Patrick said on Fox News’ “Tucker Carlson Tonight.”
> 
> 
> His comments followed President Donald Trump’s statements about the country returning to business in weeks rather than months.
> 
> Patrick, who said he will turn 70 next week, said that he did not fear COVID-19, but feared that stay-at-home orders and economic upheaval would destroy the American way of life.
> 
> “No one reached out to me and said, 'As a senior citizen, are you willing to take a chance on your survival in exchange for keeping the America that America loves for its children and grandchildren?' And if that is the exchange, I'm all in,” Patrick said.
> 
> Millions of people across the country have been ordered to stay at home except to conduct essential business. Health experts have said limiting social interaction is the best way to slow the spread of infection and reduce the chance of overwhelming medical professionals and facilities.
> 
> Some cities and counties in Texas have such orders, but there is no statewide shelter-in-place policy.
> 
> Texas has more than 800 confirmed cases of COVID-19 and at least five deaths related to the virus.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Received my essential badge today in case Im stopped by the police.


----------



## Chicoro

Game changer: This hospital, Montefiore Medical Center in the Bronx, New York, has successfully brought the ability to test on site!

This doctor in the Bronx has advised that Coronavirus patients have been *very responsive* to PEEP and proning, which she found surprising. I looked these terms up. I found an article that addressed this, from 2015. I pasted only the abstract of the study and link below for your reference.

_Also, I have noticed in videos that many patients are on their stomachs. Would this be considered 'proning'?

Found the answer in the comments below the video!_
 Secular reflecter  17 hours ago
_What is "proning"? Is that the spelling? Explain terminology!_

 no further west  17 hours ago
_I think it means to lay on front. _

JAMA Network  
_Patients are ventilating laying front-down rather than on their backs. It oxygenates ARDS patients better for unclear reasons. _

walkercatenaccio  16 hours ago
@no further west Yes, it means putting people prone, i.e., on their bellies.

 walkercatenaccio  16 hours ago
_*And "PEEP" means "positive end-expiratory pressure" to keep the bronchi and lungs partially inflated at all times. 
*_

no further west  16 hours ago
@walkercatenaccio cool thx





Here's an article that I found to explain the idea behind PEEP and proning from 2015. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4699336/
PEEP titration during prone positioning for acute respiratory distress syndrome

Jeremy R. Beitler,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Claude Guérin, Louis Ayzac, Jordi Mancebo, Dina M. Bates, Atul Malhotra, and Daniel Talmor
Author information Copyright and License information Disclaimer
This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.
Go to:
*Abstract*
No major trial evaluating prone positioning for acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) has incorporated a high-positive end-expiratory pressure (high-PEEP) strategy despite complementary physiological rationales. We evaluated generalizability of three recent proning trials to patients receiving a high-PEEP strategy. All trials employed a relatively low-PEEP strategy. After protocol ventilator settings were initiated and the patient was positioned per treatment assignment, post-intervention PEEP was not more than 5 cm H2O in 16.7 % and not more than 10 cm H2O in 66.0 % of patients. Post-intervention PEEP would have been nearly twice the set PEEP had a high-PEEP strategy been employed. Use of either proning or high-PEEP likely improves survival in moderate-severe ARDS; the role for both concomitantly remains unknown. [...]


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Some of my friends who are nurses have tested positive.


----------



## Ganjababy

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Some of my friends who are nurses have tested positive.


Are they sending them home?


----------



## Everything Zen

Chicoro said:


>



Thank you so much for sharing @Chicoro 

Even before it started I forgot about the chronic cough. 

Man I wish we had YouTube, Khan Academy, Google and all these quick tutorials when I was back in pharmacy school 

I have little patience with these kids who don’t want to show their work and whine about homework these days. I encourage every parent that doesn’t know where to start to sign up their kids on Khan Academy and other resources bc there is really no excuse. I be like GOOGLE IT!!!! 

I went on to say that the coughing side effect of ACE-inhibitors is definitely the culprit for why people who take them can be more at risk for having worse outcomes of COVID-19 but then again, I would speculate no worse than a person with asthma or bronchitis. The thing is- in some cases even after you stop taking it- the cough doesn’t go away for somewhere around 4 months. When I had to be placed on a second antihypertensive my doctor did not put me on an ACE-inhibitor because of that potential side effect due to the fact that I was getting severe bronchitis/walking pneumonia on an annual basis since 2013.  She placed me on a calcium channel blocker instead. Also- there is some research that ACE-inhibitors aren’t as effective in African Americans.


----------



## Chicoro

Everything Zen said:


> Thank you so much for sharing @Chicoro
> 
> Even before it started I forgot about the chronic cough.
> 
> Man I wish we had YouTube, Khan Academy, Google and all these quick tutorials when I was back in pharmacy school
> 
> I have little patience with these kids who don’t want to show their work and whine about homework these days. I encourage every parent that doesn’t know where to start to sign up their kids on Khan Academy and other resources bc there is really no excuse. I be like GOOGLE IT!!!!
> 
> I went on to say that the coughing side effect of ACE-inhibitors is definitely the culprit for why people who take them can be more at risk for having worse outcomes of COVID-19 but then again, I would speculate no worse than a person with asthma or bronchitis. The thing is- in some cases even after you stop taking it- the cough doesn’t go away for somewhere around 4 months. When I had to be placed on a second antihypertensive my doctor did not put me on an ACE-inhibitor because of that potential side effect due to the fact that I was getting severe bronchitis/walking pneumonia on an annual basis since 2013.  She placed me on a calcium channel blocker instead. Also- there is some research that ACE-inhibitors aren’t as effective in African Americans.



Thank you so much! This is so helpful.


----------



## Chicoro

Looky, looky what I got here @Everything Zen : Calcium Channel blockers 101! Watch someone on LHCF come up with a solution for this virus and make a suggestion close to what they actually end up doing. I would not be surprised. It happens all the time on this board. _*Somebody always 'calls it'!*_


----------



## CurlyNiquee

vevster said:


> I see on social media people eating junk and drinking a lot of alcohol. *I’m here afraid to even eat eggs*!  A good diet is KEY.



Don’t be!


----------



## Ganjababy

Olympics finally postponed.


----------



## vevster

CurlyNiquee said:


> Don’t be!
> 
> View attachment 457119


No, I’ve had a recent reaction to eggs, so I’m watching them.  I’m taking Vit D.


----------



## OhTall1

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Received my essential badge today in case Im stopped by the police.


Ours is a letter.  Feels weird to be getting travel documents in 2020.


----------



## Chicoro

To view information specific to the State level in the United States:

*I won't be posting links to any more trackers*. *This a screen shot* of the John Hopkins Dashboard. If you go to the bottom right hand corner, you will see Admin 1, Admin 2, Admin 3.

Click on Admin 3. 

Where the actual map of the land masses are in the middle of the tracker, drop to the bottom. You will see Cumulative Confirmed Cases and Active Cases.

Click on Active Cases.


----------



## Everything Zen

Our research cancer patients are in crisis. Many of them are cancelling appointments for treatments, imaging scans, outpatient appointments that they need to continue their therapy reading one life or death disease for another potentially life or death disease due to their immunocompromised state.

FDA put out guidance on how to manage clinical trials during COVID-19.

https://www.fda.gov/regulatory-info...als-medical-products-during-covid-19-pandemic

I’m leading a risk mitigation strategy in ClinOps at my company bc patients are straight up not coming in and hospitals are currently not offering the standard practices that they would to keep them going on a study. Our work is still vital to the health industry and there are whole studies going on for COVID-19 as well.

It’s about time that virtual trials became reality more than a theory. I’ve been advocating for this for years bc we talk so much about “It’s about the patient” but so much we say and do says otherwise.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ph...try-embraces-the-virtual-trial-platforms/amp/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to take a week off from work.  I put in today.  I have a feeling it will be approved even though I was suppose to let them know by Monday of each week.
I just wanna be home and not have to go anywhere. 

Freezer is stocked and we have toilet paper that should last us two weeks.  The problem  Im having is when its time to replenish toilet paper.  I had a pick up yesterday from the store and they called me to tell me there is no toilet paper even though I placed my order three weeks ago.

I have another order for pick up 03/31, Hopefully theres toilet paper.  

My gf is going to call costco to see if they have any and if so pick me up some.


----------



## Chicoro

Everything Zen said:


> Our research cancer patients are in crisis. Many of them are cancelling appointments for treatments, imaging scans, outpatient appointments that they need to continue their therapy reading one life or death disease for another potentially life or death disease due to their immunocompromised state.
> 
> FDA put out guidance on how to manage clinical trials during COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/regulatory-info...als-medical-products-during-covid-19-pandemic
> 
> I’m leading a risk mitigation strategy in ClinOps at my company bc patients are straight up not coming in and hospitals are currently not offering the standard practices that they would to keep them going on a study. Our work is still vital to the health industry and there are whole studies going on for COVID-19 as well.
> 
> It’s about time that virtual trials became reality more than a theory. I’ve been advocating for this for years bc we talk so much about “It’s about the patient” but so much we say and do says otherwise.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ph...try-embraces-the-virtual-trial-platforms/amp/



I think this might be your HOUR. It sounds to me like the area of your focus and expertise have stepped on center stage. Grab that mic, because this is your chance! The stage lights are focused on you, and you've captured people's rapt attention. Show them how it needs to be done @Everything Zen !


----------



## vevster

I’m sunbathing to get Vit D through my skin. I’m in my apt.
*just me and my plants


----------



## Chicoro

Take this with a grain of salt. 
https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-mask-virus/

*What Are The Best Materials for Making DIY Masks?*
2020-03-08 Paddy Robertson Coronavirus, Masks






With masks sold out during the coronavirus outbreak, many people will have to make do with what some scientists have called “the last resort”: the DIY mask.

Data shows that DIY and homemade masks are effective at capturing viruses. But if forced to make our own mask, what material is best suited to make a mask? As the coronavirus spread around China, netizens reported making masks with tissue paper, kitchen towels, cotton clothing fabrics, and even oranges!






*The Best Material for Making a Homemade DIY Mask*
Researchers at Cambridge University tested a wide range of household materials for homemade masks. To measure effectiveness, they shot Bacillus atrophaeus bacteria (0.93-1.25 microns) and Bacteriophage MS virus (0.023 microns in size) at different household materials.






They measured what percentage the materials could capture and compared them to the more common surgical mask.






Not surprisingly, the surgical mask performed best, capturing 97% of the 1-micron bacteria. Yet every single material filtered out at least 50% of particles. The top performers were the vacuum cleaner bag (95%), the dish cloth (“tea towel” in the UK! 83%), the cotton blend shirt fabric (74%), and the 100% cotton shirt (69%).

*Homemade Masks vs. Viruses*
The test above used bacteria that were 1 micron large, yet the coronavirus is just 0.1 microns – ten times smaller. Can homemade masks capture smaller virus particles? To answer this question, the scientists tested 0.02 micron Bacteriophage MS2 particles (5 times smaller than the coronavirus).






On average, the homemade masks captured 7% fewer virus particles than the larger bacteria particles. However, all of the homemade materials managed to capture 50% of virus particles or more (with the exception of the scarf at 49%).

*Coronavirus & Mask Livestream*
Wondering whether masks work to protect you against the coronavirus? Check out our livestream recap covering all the info here!

*Are Two-Layered DIY Masks More Effective?*
If the problem is filtration effectiveness, would the masks work better if we doubled up with two layers of fabric? The scientists tested virus-size particles against double-layered versions of the dish towel, pillow case, and 100% cotton shirt fabrics.






Overall, the double layers didn’t help much. The double-layer pillowcase captured 1% more particles, and the double-layer shirt captured just 2% more particles. Yet the extra dish cloth layer boosted performance by 14%. That boost made the tea towel as effective as the surgical mask.

Looking at the data, the dish towel and vacuum cleaner bag were the top-performing materials. However, the researchers didn’t choose these as the best materials for DIY masks:






Instead, they concluded the pillowcase and the 100% cotton t-shirt are the best materials for DIY masks. Why?

*The Importance of DIY Mask Breathability*
The answer lies in breathability. How easy it is to breathe through your mask is an important factor that will affect how comfortable it is. And comfort isn’t merely a luxury. Comfort will influence how long you can wear your mask.

Fortunately, in addition to particle effectiveness, the researchers tested the pressure drop across each type of fabric. This gives us a good indication of how easy it is to breathe through each material. As a benchmark, they compared breathability of each DIY mask material to the surgical mask.






Although the tea towel and the vacuum bag captured the most particles, they were also the hardest to breath through. With two layers, the tea towel was over twice as hard to breathe through as the surgical mask. In contrast, the pillow case, t-shirt, scarf, and linen were all easier to breathe through than the surgical mask.



*Researchers’ Pick for Best-Performing Homemade Mask Material*
Based on particle capture and breathability, the researchers concluded that cotton t-shirts and pillow cases are the best choices for DIY masks.






Are there any other materials we can use? The Cambridge researchers left out one common material: paper towel. We tested how well paper towel masks capture sub-micron particles.

*Making DIY Masks with Household Materials*
*Bottom line:* Test data shows that the best choices for DIY masks are cotton t-shirts, pillowcases, or other cotton materials.

These materials filter out approximately 50% of 0.2 micron particles, similar in size to the coronavirus. They are also as easy to breathe through as surgical masks, which makes them more comfortable enough to wear for several hours.

Doubling the layers of material for your DIY mask gives a very small increase in filtration effectiveness, but makes the mask much more difficult to breathe through.



*Here’s What Else You Should Know About DIY Masks*
Still not sure if DIY masks really work? See the real-world test data on the effectiveness of homemade DIY masks.

Already convinced that DIY masks work? Then learn how to make a DIY mask here [coming soon!]


----------



## Chicoro

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5552930/

Microbiologyopen. 2017 Aug; 6(4): e00459.
Published online 2017 Mar 14. doi: 10.1002/mbo3.459
PMCID: PMC5552930
PMID: 28296357
*Antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral effects of three essential oil blends*
Amandine Brochot,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 Angèle Guilbot, 1 Laïla Haddioui, 2 and Christine Roques 2 , 3
Author information Article notes Copyright and License information Disclaimer
This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.
*Associated Data*
Supplementary Materials
Go to:
*Abstract*
New agents that are effective against common pathogens are needed particularly for those resistant to conventional antimicrobial agents. Essential oils (EOs) are known for their antimicrobial activity. Using the broth microdilution method, we showed that (1) two unique blends of* Cinnamomum zeylanicum, Daucus carota, Eucalyptus globulus and Rosmarinus officinalis EO*s (AB1 and AB2; cinnamon EOs from two different suppliers) were active against the fourteen Gram‐positive and ‐negative bacteria strains tested, including some antibiotic‐resistant strains. Minimal inhibitory concentrations (MICs) ranged from 0.01% to 3% v/v with minimal bactericidal concentrations from <0.01% to 6.00% v/v; (2) a blend of _Cinnamomum zeylanicum_,_ Daucus carota, Syzygium aromaticum, Origanum vulgare_ EOs was antifungal to the six _Candida_ strains tested, with MICs ranging from 0.01% to 0.05% v/v with minimal fungicidal concentrations from 0.02% to 0.05% v/v. Blend AB1 was also effective against H1N1 and HSV1 viruses. With this dual activity, against H1N1 and against _S. aureus_ and _S. pneumoniae_ notably, AB1 may be interesting to treat influenza and postinfluenza bacterial pneumonia infections. These blends could be very useful in clinical practice to combat common infections including those caused by microorganisms resistant to antimicrobial drugs.

*Keywords: *antimicrobials, _E. coli_, Fungi, infection, viruses


----------



## B_Phlyy

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im going to take a week off from work.  I put in today.  I have a feeling it will be approved even though I was suppose to let them know by Monday of each week.
> I just wanna be home and not have to go anywhere.
> 
> Freezer is stocked and we have toilet paper that should last us two weeks.  The problem  Im having is when its time to replenish toilet paper.  I had a pick up yesterday from the store and they called me to tell me there is no toilet paper even though I placed my order three weeks ago.
> 
> I have another order for pick up 03/31, Hopefully theres toilet paper.
> 
> My gf is going to call costco to see if they have any and if so pick me up some.



Try your Dollar Tree if you have one nearby. They've never been out of stock for more than 1 day where I am but there is a limit now. My mom says the one in her town has so much TP they had to leave some in the packing boxes as the shelves are full.


----------



## B_Phlyy

I just found out that 3 of the 4 nurses who work under me can't see patients anymore and 2 of them have to do mandatory testing now as they are symptomatic and considered high risk. FML right now and thanks for hearing my vent.


----------



## Everything Zen

My coworker just shared exactly how he got COVID-19. But seriously- who the  is out here doing oral beer pong?!!!


*How an Austrian ski resort helped coronavirus spread across Europe*
By Denise Hruby for CNN



Updated 3:07 AM ET, Tue March 24, 2020


https://us.cnn.com/2020/03/24/europe/austria-ski-resort-ischgl-coronavirus-intl/index.html

Vienna, Austria (CNN)Henrik Lerfeldt has fond memories of Kitzloch, a popular restaurant and bar in the Austrian ski resort town of Ischgl, where he partied several nights while on vacation three weeks ago.

The 56-year-old Dane, who spoke to CNN from self-quarantine at his home 50 miles from Copenhagen last week, said that his time in Kitzloch in the Austrian province of Tyrol was the way "after-ski" is supposed to be. "Lots of people, lots of drinks, and nice waiters happy to serve you more."
Four days after his return home, Lerfeldt tested positive for the coronavirus, or Covid-19, as did one of his friends he was traveling with. But they are just two among hundreds of people from all over Europe whose infections are traced back to Ischgl, some of them directly to Kitzloch, according to European authorities.





Authorities closed down Kitzloch in Ischgl, Austria, on March 9.
Kitzloch declined to comment when contacted by CNN for comment. Its owner, Bernhard Zangerl, told German news site t-online on March 16 that his employees must have also contracted the virus from someone, and the site reports Zangerl as saying it was audacious to try to pin this on one company.


Despite an official warning from the Icelandic government on March 4 that a group of its nationals had contracted coronavirus in Ischgl, Austrian authorities allowed ski tourism -- and the partying that goes with it -- to continue for another nine days before fully quarantining the resort on March 13. Bars in Ischgl were closed on March 10.
Even after a bartender tested positive for the virus, the medical authority of Tyrol -- where ski tourism is one of the biggest economic drivers -- reiterated in a press release on March 8 that there was "no reason to worry." CNN has reached out to Franz Katzgraber, the director of Tyrol's medical authority, for further comment and not received a response. 




Swiss Alps ski resorts shut down in response to coronavirus
Ischgl and its neighboring villages draw around 500,000 visitors each winter, with high-profile celebrities and politicians such as Paris Hilton, Naomi Campbell and Bill Clinton among them in previous years. 
After a string of rebuttals that the town and bar were linked to the spread of the virus, Austrian authorities have since conceded that they were.
In a statement emailed to CNN, the provincial government denied it had dragged its feet, saying it acted in a timely and efficient manner. "With the measures taken, the authorities were able to contain the continuation of the chain of infections," Bernhard Tilg, Tyrol's provincial councilor responsible for health, care facilities, science, and research, said in the statement. 
Health experts, however, say otherwise.
*Raising alarm bells*
The assistant to the director of health at the Icelandic health directorate told CNN that the country's chief epidemiologist Thorolfur Gudnason informed Austrian authorities on March 4 that several Icelandic tourists were infected with the virus while in Ischgl. Gudnason used Europe's official Early Warning and Response System, the directorate confirmed in an email. 
On March 5, the day after Iceland notified Austria that Icelandic tourists had contracted Covid-19, Reykjavik added Ischgl to its list of risk zones for Covid-19 transmission, putting the risk of infection in the village on par with China, South Korea, Italy and Iran.

Jan Pravsgaard Christensen, a professor of immunology of infectious diseases, at the University of Copenhagen, told CNN that Iceland's listing should have immediately raised alarm bells.
"Considering that it is a place where people are in close contact in bars, restaurants, and so on, once they know of ... people infected in the same area, they should have initiated a quarantine very quickly," he said.
However, regional authorities in Tyrol downplayed the risk. In a first official reaction to Iceland's listing, Katzgraber said in a March 5press release that it was "unlikely" there was contagion in Tyrol.
Based on a statement by a single traveler who said that a sick tourist who had visited Italy shared the same flight home to Iceland, Katzgraber said in the same press release that the group of Icelandic tourists likely contracted the virus after they left Austria, giving no evidence. 
*Oral beer pong and sharing whistles*
On March 7 -- three days after Iceland's warning -- a 36-year-old bartender at Kitzloch tested positive. Twenty-two of the bartender's contacts were quarantined, 15 of whom have since tested positive for Covid-19, the provincial government confirmed in press releases.
The outbreak had spread far beyond the Tyrol.
The most recent available Danish government figures show that out of more than 1,400 cases in Denmark, 298 contracted the virus in Austria. In comparison, only 61 cases are linked to travel to Italy, so far the hardest-hit country in Europe.




Cities deserted, families separated and social life on hold in Italy's first day of lockdown
As of March 20, Icelandic authorities are aware of eight people who got infected with coronavirus in Ischgl specifically, the health authority told CNN.
"At first, we didn't understand how this many cases could have happened," Christensen, who had been briefed by experts working on Iceland's response to the pandemic, said. But a clearer picture emerged when officials worked out what was going on in some of Ischgl's tightly packed bars and clubs.
"We realized that they exchanged saliva because they were playing beer pong," using their mouths, he said, although he did not single out any specific bars where the game took place. The game involved spitting ping pong balls out of their mouths into beer glasses, and those balls were then reused by other people.
Lerfeldt reported that Kitzloch bartenders, including the 36-year-old who later tested positive for coronavirus, blew on a brass whistle to get people to move out of their way as they took shots to customers. Several customers also blew the whistle for fun, Lerfeldt said. "I can see why people would want to whistle it -- and nobody knew he was sick," Lerfeldt said.
Monika Redlberger-Fritz, head of the influenza department at the Medical University of Vienna, told CNN that the way the virus spread in Ischgl means there was likely at least one person who infected a large number of other people. 
"That means that there was at least one patient who had a very high viral load, and while most people will infect two to three others on average, these people can transmit the disease to 40, 50, or 80 people." Redlberger-Fritz said that this may have cut the lead time for authorities to react by several days.




The lessons of living in the coronavirus crisis 
Anita Luckner-Hornischer, an official with Tyrol's medical authority, said in a press release on March 8 that "a transmission of the virus onto the guests of the bar is, from a medical point of view, rather unlikely." She gave no evidence.
Authorities closed down Kitzloch on March 9 and said there was no increased risk of transmission.
By March 10, Günther Platter, the provincial governor of Tyrol, said at a press conference that all new cases confirmed in the province that day -- 16 in total -- were tied to a single bar and one of its barkeepers. Local authorities later confirmed the bar to be Kitzloch, the small but bustling bar where Lerfeldt said he and his friends partied for five nights.
"We have found that the risk of infection is very high in the bars. All cases go back to one bar," Platter said at the press conference.
*Hundreds of cases traced back to Ischgl*
At least four countries have now reported links to Ischgl, showing how the tiny village, home to no more than 1,600 permanent residents, became a major vector in spreading Covid-19. 
Alongside Denmark and Iceland, Germany has traced about 300 cases back to Ischgl, more than 80 of them in Hamburg and 200 in the small city of Aalen, according to German media. CNN has been unable to independently verify these figures. 




The moral quagmire of coronavirus and 'Big Brother'
The count is so high that Aalen set up a new email address specifically for people who have visited Ischgl to get in touch with authorities. In a virtual press conference on March 17, the health minister of the German state Baden-Württemberg said, according to German state news agency DPA: "Our problem isn't called Iran, it's Ischgl."
Norway also confirmed that, as of March 20, 862 out of its 1,742 cases were contracted abroad, and said it traced 549 of them back to Austria, according to the Norwegian Institute of Public Health. 
Kitzloch has a capacity for 100 people and, when Lerfeldt was there, was packed with patrons from Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Germany, he said. 
When the national government announced a lockdown of the area on the afternoon of March 13 -- nine days after Iceland's notification -- the remaining tourists were asked to leave the village and return home without stopping.
Most returned straight to their respective home countries, Tilg, the provincial councilor responsible for health, care facilities and research, told Austrian public broadcaster ORF, but hotel owners in the provincial capital of Innsbruck confirmed to local media that hundreds of Ischgl tourists who were stranded that Friday afternoon checked into their establishments to wait for flights Saturday. 
"The authorities acted correctly in every aspect," Tilg reiterated several times in the ORF interview on March 16, and rejected all criticisms in an email to CNN.




Postponing 2020 Olympic Games is a 'realistic option,' say organizers as pressure builds
Tilg blamed the spread of the virus in Tyrol -- which accounts for about a quarter of Austria's more than 4,400 coronavirus cases as of March 23 -- on tourists who either carried it into the province or did not follow regional authorities' advice to return home immediately.


Europe is now the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak and the European Union has closed its borders to all non-essential travel as it attempts to slow its spread. The Austrian government put Ischgl under full quarantine on March 13. Five days later, on March 18, local officials extended these measures and ordered all 279 communities in Tyrol to isolate themselves.
While Lerfeldt and his friends say they have fully recovered, Christensen said that it is impossible to determine the number of people who were infected by Ischgl's ski tourists once they returned home, to countries all over Europe.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Ganjababy said:


> Are they sending them home?


They were sent home a few days ago. One of them lives with her parents and her father , 70 years old, has just been tested. 

Our governor has said that just because other states have been on lockdown, doesnt mean we need to :/


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This is a good article from the New York times on how a party spread the virus far and wide:

Party Zero

About 50 guests gathered on March 5 at a home in the stately suburb of Westport, Connecticut, to toast the hostess on her 40th birthday and greet old friends, including one visiting from South Africa. They shared reminiscences, a lavish buffet and, unknown to anyone, the coronavirus.

Then they scattered.

The Westport soirée — Party Zero in southwestern Connecticut and beyond — is a story of how, in the Gilded Age of money, social connectedness and air travel, a pandemic has spread at lightning speed. The partygoers — more than half of whom are now infected — left that evening for Johannesburg, New York City, and other parts of Connecticut and the United States, all seeding infections on the way.

Westport, a town of 28,000 on the Long Island Sound, did not have a single known case of the coronavirus on the day of the party. It had 85 on Monday, up more than 40-fold in 11 days. At a news conference Monday afternoon, Gov. Ned Lamont of Connecticut said that 415 people in the state were infected, up from 327 on Sunday night. Ten people have died. Westport, with less than 1% of the state’s population, now makes up more than one-fifth of its COVID-19 infections with its 85 cases. Fairfield County, where Westport is, has 270 cases, 65% of the total.

Lamont pleaded with federal officials for hospital capacity and protective gear. “I urge them: Don’t think in terms of New York, think in terms of the hot spots,” he said. “And that’s New York City, Westchester County — and Fairfield County.”

Science cannot definitively link those escalating numbers to New York, which now accounts for about half of the coronavirus infections in the United States. But the Westport soirée “may be an example of the kind of thing we call a super-spreading event,” said William Hanage, an associate professor of epidemiology at Harvard, especially since some of the partygoers later attended large social events in the New York metropolitan area.

“Some of the early cases in northern Italy were associated with small towns, and people thought, ‘Oh, it’s just in the small towns.’ But then you suddenly find cases emerging from Milan Fashion Week and spreading internationally,” Hanage said. “Everywhere you think the virus is, it’s ahead of you."

The visitor from Johannesburg — a 43-year-old businessman, according to a report from South Africa — fell ill on his flight home, spreading the virus not only in the country but possibly to fellow passengers. The party guests attended other gatherings. They went to work at jobs throughout the New York metropolitan area. Their children went to school and day care, soccer games and after-school sports.

On the morning of March 8, three days after the party, Julie Endich, one of the guests, woke up in Westport with a fever that spiked to 104 degrees and “pain, tightness and heaviness like someone was standing on my chest,” she later wrote on Facebook. She knew her symptoms suggested COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, but it would be four days before she could get test results confirming that she had it.

At noon that day, town and county health officials convened a coronavirus forum at the Westport Library. About 60 people attended, and many others watched on Facebook. When asked whether people, especially Westport’s many older residents, should follow federal government guidance and avoid large gatherings, officials were sanguine.

“It is not out in our community that we’re aware of yet,” said Mark A.R. Cooper, the director of the Westport Weston Health District. “Give it some thought, but again, your risk is low.”

A moderator next passed the microphone to an older man.

“How many test kits do we have in Westport now?” he asked.

“Zero,” Cooper replied. “None. They’re not available.”

Three days later, on March 11, Cooper got a phone call: A South African businessman who had stopped in Westport for a party had fallen ill on the plane home to Johannesburg.

“I thought it was good old man flu,” the businessman told The Sunday Times in South Africa, speaking anonymously in a March 15 article. Unlike in the United States, where tests remain in short supply and results come slowly, the man was tested and received word in a day. He was positive.

Cooper and his staff of nine dusted off their pandemic response plan and began calling party guests, identified by the Westport hosts. A number of the guests had children. Several hours later, Westport closed its schools and most public buildings. Jim Marpe, the Westport first selectman — the equivalent of a mayor — convened a hasty news conference on the steps of the Westport Town Hall.

“We’ll assess the health of those individuals and try to give them some helpful advice in terms of protecting themselves and family and helping prevent further spread,” Cooper told the crowd.

But, he warned, “The reality is, once it starts to spread in a community, it’s beyond trying to stop it.”

The Health District worked with a private company to conduct drive-through testing for party guests only on March 12. About 38 guests showed up, and more than half their tests came back positive. Endich, after days of rejected attempts, was tested at Stamford Hospital and received her positive result on March 12.

“What we were trying to do was put our arms around it quickly and snuff it out,” Cooper said. “Never did we dream that in a week’s time we were going to be in the middle of an epidemic.”

The number of sick people in Fairfield County then soared. On March 16, Lamont closed restaurants and public buildings statewide. Even in a well-connected, affluent town like Westport, contact tracing quickly overwhelmed health officials. Beyond the 50 attendees, “there were another 120 on our dance list,” some of whom probably were not at the party, Cooper said. One of the party guests later acknowledged attending an event with 420 other people, he said. The officials gave up.

“They think at least 100 times as many people are infected as what the tests are showing,” Arpad Krizsan, who owns a financial advisory firm in Westport and lives in the community, said Saturday. “And everybody goes to the same four shops.”

Worry, rumors and recriminations engulfed the town. Political leaders fielded hundreds of emails and phone calls from residents terrified that their children or vulnerable family members had been exposed. Who threw the party, and who attended? They wanted to know. Rumors flew that some residents were telling health officials they had attended the party so they could obtain a scarce test.

Officials refused to disclose the names of the hosts or any guests, citing federal and state privacy rules. Marpe posted a videotaped statement to the town website on March 20. “The fact of the matter is that this could have been any one of us, and rumor-mongering and vilification of individuals is not who we are as a civil community,” he said.

As the disease spread, many residents kept mum, worried about being ostracized by their neighbors and that their children would be kicked off coveted sports teams or miss school events.

One local woman compared going public with a COVID-19 diagnosis to “having an STD.”

“I don’t think that’s a crazy comparison,” said Will Haskell, the state senator who represents Westport. He has been fielding frantic phone calls from constituents.

Most residents were exercising recommended vigilance, Haskell said, but one call that stuck out to him was from a woman awaiting test results whose entire family had been exposed to the virus. “She wanted to know whether or not to tell her friends and social network,” he said, because she was worried about “social stigma.”

Haskell, who has been delivering his grandparents’ medication to their Westport doorstep and leaving it outside, was incredulous. “This is life or death,” he said in an interview. “Westport really is a cautionary tale of what we’re soon to see.”

The party hosts remain unknown to most, though speculation is rife. Two of the guests, Endich and Cheryl Chutter, an attendee who lives in Stamford, have identified themselves.

Though she said she was “relentless” in demanding a test, Chutter was not diagnosed until March 17. She notified her son’s private school, and “they sent him home in an Uber and closed the school three hours later,” she said. His youth soccer league scrapped the rest of the season for 1,500 players after she informed team leaders that she had stood with other parents cheering on the sidelines before she got sick.

Chutter and Endich both emphasized the kindness of their neighbors, who spontaneously delivered food, water and encouragement. Chutter said health officials called daily to check on her. She is also aware of blaming and efforts to out the party attendees.

“It’s no use pointing fingers,” she said in an interview. “It’s not like you’re going to lock that one person up when there are millions of people in the world who have it. We’re so past that.”

The first partygoer to be diagnosed passed word from Johannesburg to Westport that he had fully recovered and even planned to go for a jog.

“I don’t believe I’m the problem anymore,” he told The Sunday Times. “It seems that the real problem is now the people who are too scared to say anything. The problem is the ignorance of the public.”

This article originally appeared in The New York Times.

© 2020 The New York Times Company


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Saw this on news.  People  need to be careful and use some sense when it comes to things like this.  Especially not taking advice from Trump.  When he talked about this Dr. Fauci (spelling?) was quick to say it needed more studies.

Subscribe
The Guardian - Back to home

News
Opinion
Sport
Culture
Lifestyle
_





Show caption
Coronavirus outbreak
*Arizona man dies after taking coronavirus ‘cure’ Trump touted with false claims*
Wife survives after couple in their 60s ingested chloroquine phosphate, which Trump falsely claimed was approved to treat coronavirus


Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
Associated Press in Phoenix, Arizona
Tue 24 Mar 2020 08.28 EDT

Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Share via Email
A Phoenix-area man has died and his wife was in critical condition after the couple took chloroquine phosphate, an additive used to clean fish tanks that is also found in an anti-malaria medication touted by Donald Trump as a treatment for Covid-19.

Older people would rather die than let Covid-19 harm US economy – Texas official
Banner Health said on Monday the couple in their 60s got sick within half an hour of ingesting the additive. The man could not be resuscitated at hospital but the woman was able to throw up much of the chemical.

“Trump kept saying it was basically pretty much a cure,” the woman told NBC.

She said her advice would be: “Don’t take anything. Don’t believe anything. Don’t believe anything that the president says and his people … call your doctor.”

It’s unclear if the couple took chloroquine phosphate specifically because of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.

“Given the uncertainty around Covid-19, we understand that people are trying to find new ways to prevent or treat this virus, but self-medicating is not the way to do so,” said Dr Daniel Brooks, Banner Poison and Drug Information Center medical director.

“The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health.”

At a news conference last week, Trump falsely stated that the Food and Drug Administration had just approved the use of an anti-malaria medication called chloroquine to treat patients infected with coronavirus.

Even after the FDA chief clarified that the drug still needs to be tested for that use, Trump overstated the drug’s potential upside in containing the virus.

Chloroquine is obtained by prescription, and Banner Health is urging medical providers against prescribing it to people who are not hospitalised.

The difference between the fish tank cleaning additive the couple took and the drug used to treat malaria is the way they are formulated.

The man’s death came as the number of Covid-19 cases in Arizona spiked more than 50% in one day, from 152 on Sunday to 235 on Monday, according to the state health department.

Pima county reported its first coronavirus death: a woman in her 50s with an underlying health condition. It was the third Covid-19 death in Arizona. Two men, one in his 70s and one in his 50s, both had underlying conditions.

People have tested positive in 11 of Arizona’s 15 counties, including 139 cases in Maricopa county, the state’s most populous.

For most people, the virus causes only mild or moderate symptoms such as fever and cough. For some, older adults and people with health problems, it can cause more severe illness including pneumonia. The vast majority recover.


Topics

Coronavirus outbreak

Arizona
Donald Trump
Phoenix
news

Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Share via Email
Share on LinkedIn
Share on Pinterest
Share on WhatsApp
Share on Messenger
View on theguardian.com





About us
Contact us
Complaints and corrections
Securedrop
Work for us
Privacy policy
Cookie policy
Terms & conditions
Help

All topics
All writers
Modern Slavery Act
Digital newspaper archive
Facebook
Twitter

Advertise with us
Search jobs
Dating
Patrons
Discount Codes
Support The Guardian
Contribute
Subscribe
Back to top
© 2020 Guardian News & Media Limited or its affiliated companies. All rights reserved._


----------



## Ganjababy

Someone in Nigeria died of the same thing. Trump is so irresponsible. I still cannot believe he is the president of the USA. An idiot. 





Jmartjrmd said:


> Saw this on news.  People  need to be careful and use some sense when it comes to things like this.  Especially not taking advice from Trump.  When he talked about this Dr. Fauci (spelling?) was quick to say it needed more studies.
> 
> Subscribe
> The Guardian - Back to home
> 
> News
> Opinion
> Sport
> Culture
> Lifestyle
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show caption
> Coronavirus outbreak
> *Arizona man dies after taking coronavirus ‘cure’ Trump touted with false claims*
> Wife survives after couple in their 60s ingested chloroquine phosphate, which Trump falsely claimed was approved to treat coronavirus
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> 
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> _
> _Associated Press in Phoenix, Arizona
> Tue 24 Mar 2020 08.28 EDT
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> _
> _A Phoenix-area man has died and his wife was in critical condition after the couple took chloroquine phosphate, an additive used to clean fish tanks that is also found in an anti-malaria medication touted by Donald Trump as a treatment for Covid-19.
> 
> Older people would rather die than let Covid-19 harm US economy – Texas official
> Banner Health said on Monday the couple in their 60s got sick within half an hour of ingesting the additive. The man could not be resuscitated at hospital but the woman was able to throw up much of the chemical.
> 
> “Trump kept saying it was basically pretty much a cure,” the woman told NBC.
> 
> She said her advice would be: “Don’t take anything. Don’t believe anything. Don’t believe anything that the president says and his people … call your doctor.”
> 
> It’s unclear if the couple took chloroquine phosphate specifically because of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> “Given the uncertainty around Covid-19, we understand that people are trying to find new ways to prevent or treat this virus, but self-medicating is not the way to do so,” said Dr Daniel Brooks, Banner Poison and Drug Information Center medical director.
> 
> “The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health.”
> 
> At a news conference last week, Trump falsely stated that the Food and Drug Administration had just approved the use of an anti-malaria medication called chloroquine to treat patients infected with coronavirus.
> 
> Even after the FDA chief clarified that the drug still needs to be tested for that use, Trump overstated the drug’s potential upside in containing the virus.
> 
> Chloroquine is obtained by prescription, and Banner Health is urging medical providers against prescribing it to people who are not hospitalised.
> 
> The difference between the fish tank cleaning additive the couple took and the drug used to treat malaria is the way they are formulated.
> 
> The man’s death came as the number of Covid-19 cases in Arizona spiked more than 50% in one day, from 152 on Sunday to 235 on Monday, according to the state health department.
> 
> Pima county reported its first coronavirus death: a woman in her 50s with an underlying health condition. It was the third Covid-19 death in Arizona. Two men, one in his 70s and one in his 50s, both had underlying conditions.
> 
> People have tested positive in 11 of Arizona’s 15 counties, including 139 cases in Maricopa county, the state’s most populous.
> 
> For most people, the virus causes only mild or moderate symptoms such as fever and cough. For some, older adults and people with health problems, it can cause more severe illness including pneumonia. The vast majority recover.
> 
> 
> Topics
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus outbreak
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Arizona
> 
> Donald Trump
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> news
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> 
> Share on LinkedIn
> 
> Share on Pinterest
> 
> Share on WhatsApp
> 
> Share on Messenger
> _
> _View on theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> About us
> 
> Contact us
> 
> Complaints and corrections
> 
> Securedrop
> 
> Work for us
> 
> Privacy policy
> 
> Cookie policy
> 
> Terms & conditions
> 
> Help
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> All topics
> 
> All writers
> 
> Modern Slavery Act
> 
> Digital newspaper archive
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Twitter
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Advertise with us
> 
> Search jobs
> 
> Dating
> 
> Patrons
> 
> Discount Codes
> _
> _Support The Guardian
> Contribute
> Subscribe
> Back to top
> © 2020 Guardian News & Media Limited or its affiliated companies. All rights reserved._


----------



## Chicoro

Video Cliff Notes: "R Naught or R=1.5" - Understanding the Rate of Infection in Numbers

Rn = (Called R Naught) It's a rate that addresses how many people are infected by one person. The time period being used here is 30 days in total, with the infection rate doubling every five (5) days.

The current Rn of the virus average is 2.6, which would result in *244 *being infected over a 30 day period.
The expected Rn in England should go down with isolation and lock down. For example, even if it goes down to an Rn =1.5,   the rate the infection rate would produce 11.4 infected people instead of *244*! 
*Key: *Virus can't live without a human host. Deprive the virus of its opportunity to "jump" from one person to another. Maintain social distance, stay at home, get tested so the enemy becomes visual. Flatten the curve with government measures from the top down and flatten the curve with your individual actions from the bottom up.

**

Article not associated directly to video, but explains topic of video in written form:

*What Is R0?: Gauging Contagious Infections*

* Understanding the possibilities*
R0 is pronounced “R naught.” It’s a mathematical term that indicates how contagious an infectious disease is. It’s also referred to as the reproduction number. As an infection spreads to new people, it reproduces itself.

R0 tells you the average number of people who will catch a disease from one contagious person. It specifically applies to a population of people who were previously free of infection and haven’t been vaccinated. If a disease has an R0 of 18, a person who has the disease will transmit it to an average of 18 other people, as long as no one has been vaccinated against it or is already immune to it in their community.

* What do R0 values mean?*
Three possibilities exist for the potential spread or decline of a disease, depending on its R0 value:


If R0 is less than 1, each existing infection causes less than one new infection. In this case, the disease will decline and eventually die out.
If R0 equals 1, each existing infection causes one new infection. The disease will stay alive and stable, but there won’t be an outbreak or an epidemic.
If R0 is more than 1, each existing infection causes more than one new infection. The disease will spread between people, and there may be an outbreak or epidemic.
_Importantly, a disease’s R0 value only applies when everyone in a population is completely vulnerable to the disease. This means: 
_

_no one has been vaccinated_
_no one has had the disease before_
_there’s no way to control the spread of the disease_
This combination of conditions is rare nowadays thanks to advances in medicine. Many diseases that were deadly in the past can now be contained and sometimes cured. For example, in 1918 there was a worldwide outbreak of the swine flu that killed 50 million people. According to a review article published in BMC Medicine, the R0 value of the 1918 pandemic was estimated to be between 1.4 and 2.8. But when the swine flu, or H1N1 virus, came back in 2009, its R0 value was between 1.4 and 1.6, report researchers in the journal Science. The existence of vaccines and antiviral drugs made the 2009 outbreak much less deadly.


* How is the R0 of a disease calculated?*
The following factors are taken into account to calculate the R0 of a disease:

*Infectious period *
Some diseases are contagious for longer periods than others. For example, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, adults with the flu are typically contagious for up to eight days, while children can be contagious for up to two weeks. The longer the infectious period of a disease, the more likely an infected person is to spread the disease to other people. A long period of infectiousness will contribute to a higher R0 value.

*Contact rate *
If a person who’s infected with a contagious disease comes into contact with many people who aren’t infected or vaccinated, the disease will spread more quickly. If that person remains at home, in a hospital, or otherwise quarantined while they’re contagious, the disease will spread more slowly. A high contact rate will contribute to a higher R0 value.

*Mode of transmission *
The diseases that spread most quickly and easily are the ones that can travel through the air, such as the flu or measles. Physical contact with an infected person isn’t necessary for the transmission of such conditions. You can catch the flu from breathing near someone who has the flu, even if you never touch them.

In contrast, diseases that are transmitted through bodily fluids, such as Ebola or HIV, aren’t as easy to catch or spread. This is because you need to come into contact with infected blood, saliva, or other bodily fluids to contract them. Airborne illnesses tend to have a higher R0 value than those spread through contact.

* What conditions are measured by R0?*
R0 can be used to measure any contagious disease that may spread in a susceptible population. Some of the most highly contagious conditions are measles and the common flu. More serious conditions, such as Ebola and HIV, spread less easily between people.

This illustration shows some commonly known diseases and their estimated R0 values.

* Tips for prevention*
R0 is a useful calculation for predicting and controlling the spread of disease. Medical science continues to advance. Researchers are discovering new cures for different conditions, but contagious diseases aren’t going to disappear anytime soon.

Take these steps to help prevent contagious diseases:


Learn how different contagious diseases are transmitted.
Ask your doctor about steps you can take to stop the spread of infection. For example, wash your hands regularly with soap and water, especially before you prepare or eat food.
Stay up to date on routine vaccinations.
Ask your doctor what diseases you should get vaccinated against.

https://www.healthline.com/health/r-nought-reproduction-number#prevention


----------



## NijaG

_Regarding: chloroquine issue
_
I wish people would research a little before following certain advice. 
Malaria is caused by a parasite that mosquitoes carry. Parasites are not viruses. 

Now maybe they are testing it and it could have some sort of multi-functional use for various disease carriers, but until some reputable medical company gives their stamp of approval, people need to stop listening to 45.


----------



## dancinstallion

Jmartjrmd said:


> Saw this on news.  People  need to be careful and use some sense when it comes to things like this.  Especially not taking advice from Trump.  When he talked about this Dr. Fauci (spelling?) was quick to say it needed more studies.
> 
> Subscribe
> The Guardian - Back to home
> 
> News
> Opinion
> Sport
> Culture
> Lifestyle
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show caption
> Coronavirus outbreak
> *Arizona man dies after taking coronavirus ‘cure’ Trump touted with false claims*
> Wife survives after couple in their 60s ingested chloroquine phosphate, which Trump falsely claimed was approved to treat coronavirus
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> 
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> _
> _Associated Press in Phoenix, Arizona
> Tue 24 Mar 2020 08.28 EDT
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> _
> _A Phoenix-area man has died and his wife was in critical condition after the couple took chloroquine phosphate, an additive used to clean fish tanks that is also found in an anti-malaria medication touted by Donald Trump as a treatment for Covid-19.
> 
> Older people would rather die than let Covid-19 harm US economy – Texas official
> Banner Health said on Monday the couple in their 60s got sick within half an hour of ingesting the additive. The man could not be resuscitated at hospital but the woman was able to throw up much of the chemical.
> 
> “Trump kept saying it was basically pretty much a cure,” the woman told NBC.
> 
> She said her advice would be: “Don’t take anything. Don’t believe anything. Don’t believe anything that the president says and his people … call your doctor.”
> 
> It’s unclear if the couple took chloroquine phosphate specifically because of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> “Given the uncertainty around Covid-19, we understand that people are trying to find new ways to prevent or treat this virus, but self-medicating is not the way to do so,” said Dr Daniel Brooks, Banner Poison and Drug Information Center medical director.
> 
> “The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health.”
> 
> At a news conference last week, Trump falsely stated that the Food and Drug Administration had just approved the use of an anti-malaria medication called chloroquine to treat patients infected with coronavirus.
> 
> Even after the FDA chief clarified that the drug still needs to be tested for that use, Trump overstated the drug’s potential upside in containing the virus.
> 
> Chloroquine is obtained by prescription, and Banner Health is urging medical providers against prescribing it to people who are not hospitalised.
> 
> The difference between the fish tank cleaning additive the couple took and the drug used to treat malaria is the way they are formulated.
> 
> The man’s death came as the number of Covid-19 cases in Arizona spiked more than 50% in one day, from 152 on Sunday to 235 on Monday, according to the state health department.
> 
> Pima county reported its first coronavirus death: a woman in her 50s with an underlying health condition. It was the third Covid-19 death in Arizona. Two men, one in his 70s and one in his 50s, both had underlying conditions.
> 
> People have tested positive in 11 of Arizona’s 15 counties, including 139 cases in Maricopa county, the state’s most populous.
> 
> For most people, the virus causes only mild or moderate symptoms such as fever and cough. For some, older adults and people with health problems, it can cause more severe illness including pneumonia. The vast majority recover.
> 
> 
> Topics
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus outbreak
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Arizona
> 
> Donald Trump
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> news
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> 
> Share on LinkedIn
> 
> Share on Pinterest
> 
> Share on WhatsApp
> 
> Share on Messenger
> _
> _View on theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> About us
> 
> Contact us
> 
> Complaints and corrections
> 
> Securedrop
> 
> Work for us
> 
> Privacy policy
> 
> Cookie policy
> 
> Terms & conditions
> 
> Help
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> All topics
> 
> All writers
> 
> Modern Slavery Act
> 
> Digital newspaper archive
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Twitter
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Advertise with us
> 
> Search jobs
> 
> Dating
> 
> Patrons
> 
> Discount Codes
> _
> _Support The Guardian
> Contribute
> Subscribe
> Back to top
> © 2020 Guardian News & Media Limited or its affiliated companies. All rights reserved._



I understand your point. But Trump is just repeating what others news outlets have said. China has reports that this is what they used. Plus a few Africans said this is what they used too. That poor couple just bought the wrong kind.

This reminds me of how this hair board had a lot of us buying Diatomaceous earth and eating it. If someone bought the wrong one that's for pool cleaning then they would die. Their mistake doesn't negate the effects of the right product.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

There are actually videos of folks being shown how to wash their hands.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Im going to take a week off from work.  I put in today.  I have a feeling it will be approved even though I was suppose to let them know by Monday of each week.
> I just wanna be home and not have to go anywhere.
> 
> Freezer is stocked and we have toilet paper that should last us two weeks.  The problem  Im having is when its time to replenish toilet paper.  I had a pick up yesterday from the store and they called me to tell me there is no toilet paper even though I placed my order three weeks ago.
> 
> I have another order for pick up 03/31, Hopefully theres toilet paper.
> 
> My gf is going to call costco to see if they have any and if so pick me up some.



Do you have Wegmans near you? My mom was able to get toilet paper a couple of days ago via delivery...they are limiting it to 1 pack per family.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Jmartjrmd said:


> Saw this on news.  People  need to be careful and use some sense when it comes to things like this.  Especially not taking advice from Trump.  When he talked about this Dr. Fauci (spelling?) was quick to say it needed more studies.
> 
> Subscribe
> The Guardian - Back to home
> 
> News
> Opinion
> Sport
> Culture
> Lifestyle
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show caption
> Coronavirus outbreak
> *Arizona man dies after taking coronavirus ‘cure’ Trump touted with false claims*
> Wife survives after couple in their 60s ingested chloroquine phosphate, which Trump falsely claimed was approved to treat coronavirus
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> 
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> _
> _Associated Press in Phoenix, Arizona
> Tue 24 Mar 2020 08.28 EDT
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> _
> _A Phoenix-area man has died and his wife was in critical condition after the couple took chloroquine phosphate, an additive used to clean fish tanks that is also found in an anti-malaria medication touted by Donald Trump as a treatment for Covid-19.
> 
> Older people would rather die than let Covid-19 harm US economy – Texas official
> Banner Health said on Monday the couple in their 60s got sick within half an hour of ingesting the additive. The man could not be resuscitated at hospital but the woman was able to throw up much of the chemical.
> 
> “Trump kept saying it was basically pretty much a cure,” the woman told NBC.
> 
> She said her advice would be: “Don’t take anything. Don’t believe anything. Don’t believe anything that the president says and his people … call your doctor.”
> 
> It’s unclear if the couple took chloroquine phosphate specifically because of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> “Given the uncertainty around Covid-19, we understand that people are trying to find new ways to prevent or treat this virus, but self-medicating is not the way to do so,” said Dr Daniel Brooks, Banner Poison and Drug Information Center medical director.
> 
> “The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health.”
> 
> At a news conference last week, Trump falsely stated that the Food and Drug Administration had just approved the use of an anti-malaria medication called chloroquine to treat patients infected with coronavirus.
> 
> Even after the FDA chief clarified that the drug still needs to be tested for that use, Trump overstated the drug’s potential upside in containing the virus.
> 
> Chloroquine is obtained by prescription, and Banner Health is urging medical providers against prescribing it to people who are not hospitalised.
> 
> The difference between the fish tank cleaning additive the couple took and the drug used to treat malaria is the way they are formulated.
> 
> The man’s death came as the number of Covid-19 cases in Arizona spiked more than 50% in one day, from 152 on Sunday to 235 on Monday, according to the state health department.
> 
> Pima county reported its first coronavirus death: a woman in her 50s with an underlying health condition. It was the third Covid-19 death in Arizona. Two men, one in his 70s and one in his 50s, both had underlying conditions.
> 
> People have tested positive in 11 of Arizona’s 15 counties, including 139 cases in Maricopa county, the state’s most populous.
> 
> For most people, the virus causes only mild or moderate symptoms such as fever and cough. For some, older adults and people with health problems, it can cause more severe illness including pneumonia. The vast majority recover.
> 
> 
> Topics
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus outbreak
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Arizona
> 
> Donald Trump
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> news
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> 
> Share on LinkedIn
> 
> Share on Pinterest
> 
> Share on WhatsApp
> 
> Share on Messenger
> _
> _View on theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> About us
> 
> Contact us
> 
> Complaints and corrections
> 
> Securedrop
> 
> Work for us
> 
> Privacy policy
> 
> Cookie policy
> 
> Terms & conditions
> 
> Help
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> All topics
> 
> All writers
> 
> Modern Slavery Act
> 
> Digital newspaper archive
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Twitter
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Advertise with us
> 
> Search jobs
> 
> Dating
> 
> Patrons
> 
> Discount Codes
> _
> _Support The Guardian
> Contribute
> Subscribe
> Back to top
> © 2020 Guardian News & Media Limited or its affiliated companies. All rights reserved._



They actually drank fish tank cleaner that was in their house because it had Chloroquine as an additive. They weren’t even sick but wanted to drink it to prevent the virus. Fish tank cleaner, smh.

*Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate to treat coronavirus*
By Tamar Lapin

A man died after ingesting an additive used to clean fish tanks — which included a pharmaceutical drug touted by President Trump and others as a potential coronavirus cure.

Within 30 minutes of taking chloroquine phosphate, the man in his 60s experienced “immediate effects” and had to be admitted to a nearby Banner Health hospital, the medical system in Arizona said in a press release Monday.

His wife, also in her 60s, is in critical condition after taking the additive, which is used in aquariums to kill some organisms, like algae, that may harm fish.

The man’s wife told NBC News she’d watched press briefings where Trump talked about the potential benefits of chloroquine — and she recalled the name from the treatment she used on her koi fish.

“I saw it sitting on the back shelf and thought, ‘Hey, isn’t that the stuff they’re talking about on TV?,'” she told the outlet on the condition of anonymity.

The couple mixed a small amount of their fish treatment with a liquid and drank it as a way to prevent the coronavirus, she said.

“We were afraid of getting sick.”

Within 20 minutes, both became ill, at first feeling “dizzy and hot.”

Then “I started vomiting,” the woman told the outlet. “My husband started developing respiratory problems and wanted to hold my hand.”

Her husband died shortly after arriving at the hospital.

The cleaning agent ingested by the couple has the same active ingredient as the anti-malaria medicine chloroquine but is formulated differently.

Prices of the product on eBay skyrocketed after some studies foundthat the pharmaceutical version, the anti-malaria drug chloroquine, and a derivative called hydroxychloroquine, were effective in killing the virus in laboratory experiments.

Trump said last week the drug would soon begin to be distributed to treat some coronavirus patients. FDA Commissioner Stephen Hahn clarified that the drug would be made available as part of a clinical trial.

Officials warned people not to take the drugs to treat coronavirus symptoms unless it has been specifically prescribed by their doctor.

“The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health,” said Dr. Daniel Brooks, medical director of the Banner Poison and Drug Information Center.

Chloroquine is especially not recommended for use by non-hospitalized patients.

“We are strongly urging the medical community to not prescribe this medication to any non-hospitalized patients,” Brooks said.

https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/man-d...h-chloroquine-phosphate-to-treat-coronavirus/


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Layluh

Interesting. The captain called me yesterday  after work to make sure i had shipped everything to the site because whoever at the testing site called us to say we were "holding equipment." He didn't have specifics on what but I told them i shipped everything out. The problem is the government is sending stuff sporadically and we never receive advanced notice of what's coming. I didn't have to work today so I'm sure ill get an update tomorrow. 

*Harris County testing sites in danger of closing due to low number of coronavirus test kits*



Nicole HensleyMarch 24, 2020 Updated: March 24, 2020 12:10 p.m.

Comments
85




1of85Medical personnel at a COVID-19 testing site, interview first responders and medical staff who have symptoms and have been pre-authorized Photo: Steve Gonzales, Houston Chronicle / Staff photographer




2of85People run on the Seymour Lieberman Trail, Tuesday, March 24, 2020, at Memorial Park in Houston.Photo: Mark Mulligan, Houston Chronicle / Staff photographer




3of85Harris County Executive Lina Hidalgo prepares to start a press conference announcing that the county will adopt a "Stay Home, Work Safe" Photo: Mark Mulligan, Staff photographer

Harris County may have no other choice but to close its testing sites this week if the federal government does not send another shipment of testing kits and other medical supplies, officials warned Tuesday.

About 500 test kits — received Friday — are being split between two sites and that supply is expected to last through Wednesday night, officials said. Harris County Judge Lina Hidalgo initially said at a news conference that they had only enough supplies for Tuesday. The county started testing community members on Monday and 500 people were referred to the site, she said.

More than 2,400 people visited a pre-screening website to obtain a testing referral, Hidalgo said.


----------



## Layluh

Information on the government's strategic national stockpile that sends medical equipment during times of crises

Health
*Inside the secret U.S. stockpile meant to save us all in a bioterror attack*
_






(Monica Akhtar)
By Lena H. Sun 
April 24, 2018 at 6:00 AM EDT
A SECRET LOCATION OUTSIDE WASHINGTON, D.C. — From the outside, it looks like an ordinary commercial warehouse, only much bigger, about the size of two super Walmarts. Inside it’s dark except when motion sensors are triggered. When the lights come on, hundreds of thousands of shrink-wrapped boxes of medicines emerge from the gloom, stacked on shelves nearly five stories high.

This is quite a different kind of warehouse. It and several others across the country are part of the $7 billion Strategic National Stockpile, a government repository of drugs and supplies ready for deployment in a bioterrorism or nuclear attack, or against an infectious disease outbreak — of either a known pathogen or some unknown threat with pandemic potential, which global health officials dub “Disease X” — or other major public health emergency. There are antibiotics, including the powerful medication Ciprofloxacin, vaccines for smallpox and anthrax and antivirals for a deadly influenza pandemic.

The need for biodefense has become more clear in the wake of outbreaks of Ebola in West Africa, Zika in the Americas, devastating wildfires and hurricanes, and the poisonings of the North Korean leader's half brother in Malaysia and former Russian spies in England with nerve and radiological agents. Last year, the federal government added three new chemicals to its list of high-priority threats, including chlorine and blister agents, such as mustard gas, that have been used in deadly chemical weapons attacks in Syria. On Monday, officials announced plans to add more anthrax antitoxin.


For nearly two decades, the repository has been almost exclusively managed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. That will change under a Trump administration plan to shift oversight of the $575 million program to a different part of the Department of Health and Human Services. Doing so, proponents say, will keep the program intact but streamline decision-making and create “efficiencies.”

But some public health officials and members of Congress in both parties worry the move will disrupt a complex process that relies on long-standing relationships between the federal program and the state and local agencies responsible for distributing the medicine. During a congressional hearing last week, lawmakers expressed concern that a change could risk the government’s ability to deliver lifesaving medical supplies to what public health officials call “the last mile” — to people in need during a disaster.

“You have spent years planning and exercising and training because you need to know what to do if 100,000 doses of Cipro showed up in your state,” said Ali Khan, who used to oversee the program and now is dean at the University of Nebraska Medical Center’s College of Public Health. “How would you get it out? Who would dispense it? These parts are as critical as maintaining the medicines in pristine condition.”


He and other public health experts also question whether the administration’s plan will politicize decision-making about products bought for the stockpile. The office of the assistant secretary for preparedness and response (ASPR) oversees the process by which the government awards contracts to private biotechnology companies that develop and manufacture medicines such as anthrax vaccine. The CDC then is responsible for buying and replenishing the materials. Eligible medicines are tested by the Food and Drug Administration to check if, and for how long, the expiration date can be extended.

Come October, however, the ASPR will be in charge of choosing the products and then purchasing them for the stockpile. Proponents say the shift makes sense operationally to place key decisions about the repository under one office.

“I think this is a very good move,” said Irwin Redlener, director of the National Center for Disaster Preparedness at Columbia University. “It will help coordinate and organize the delivery of vital medical responses.”


But critics say it will allow biotech companies to lobby for more of their specialized, and often more expensive, drugs to be included because the federal government is often the only purchaser. Just because the government can buy these products, they say, doesn’t mean it should do so given the parallel need for medications, like antibiotics, that have much broader use.

And it’s not clear, they caution, whether the new structure will make Americans safer.

The stockpile should contain “the stuff we need for the disasters we know we’re going to have — like gloves, syringes, Cipro, penicillin, antibiotics, and influenza vaccines — versus the newest, sexiest version of the anthrax vaccine,” said Georges Benjamin, executive director of the American Public Health Association, who was Maryland’s health secretary during the 2001 terrorist and anthrax attacks.

Officials won't say how many stockpile warehouses exist. But there are at least six, according to a 2016 independent report. All the locations are secret, including this one in an industrial complex off a busy highway. A reporter allowed to tour the facility had to agree not to disclose the location. No camera, video equipment or cellphone is permitted inside.

Inside one of the warehouses of the Strategic National Stockpile are containers of medical supplies ready for shipment in the event of a large-scale public health incident. These supplies can be sent out within 12 hours of a federal decision to deploy. (CDC)
In the early hours of a crisis, the warehouse can send an affected city or region a “12-hour push package,” a pre-configured cache of 130 containers of antibiotics, syringes and oxygen tubing, enough to fill the belly of a widebody plane. “About 50 tons of materiel,” said Shirley Mabry, the stockpile’s chief logistics officer.


In the section of the warehouse where biologic drugs such as botulism antitoxins are stored at minus-4 degrees Fahrenheit, workers wear full-body insulated suits. Because of the intense cold they are limited to 20 minutes inside the two enormous freezers, just enough time to drive a forklift in and retrieve a pallet of medicine. An intensely loud vibrating sound makes conversation impossible.

Nationwide, the repository contains enough medical countermeasures to add up to more than 133,995 pallets. Laid flat, they’d cover more than 31 football fields — or 41 acres of land. They contain enough vaccine to protect every person in America from smallpox.

The stockpile program was created in 1999 under President Bill Clinton to respond to terrorist events, including the first World Trade Center bombing, the sarin gas attack on the Tokyo subway and the Oklahoma City bombing. The original goal was to be ready for chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear threats. The repository includes nearly 2,000 caches of nerve agent antidotes, known as Chempacks, that are stored and maintained separately from the warehouses at more than 1,300 locations around the country where they can be accessed quickly.


Over time, the stockpile’s mission has expanded to include natural disasters and emerging infectious disease threats. The stockpile deployed antiviral medicine during the 2009-2010 swine flu pandemic, and vaccines, portable cots and other supplies during the hurricanes that devastated Houston and Puerto Rico last year. As the only source of botulism antitoxin in the United States, it also sends medicine for about 100 cases a year of severe food poisoning.

The inventory exceeds 1,000 categories of drugs and other items, but CDC’s budget hasn’t always been able to keep up with the program’s ever-growing list of needs.

Houston’s George R. Brown Convention Center became a shelter for those displaced by Hurricane Harvey. (Jabin Botsford/The Washington Post)
“It’s a mission among many pressing missions among the CDC,” said Tara O’Toole, who was undersecretary for science and technology under President Barack Obama and chaired a National Academy of Sciences, Engineering and Medicine committee in 2016 that reviewed the challenges facing the program. “Bottom line, it's a good idea to lay the responsibility of the cost of maintaining it on the same people who decide what to put in the stockpile.”


The group of federal agencies making decisions about what goes in the repository is led by the ASPR office, which is headed by former Air Force physician Robert Kadlec. He is a former special assistant to President George W. Bush on biodefense and former deputy staff director of the Senate Intelligence Committee.

Kadlec stresses that the impending change has nothing to do with CDC’s performance. “The question here is whether we can get better efficiencies,” he said in an interview. At the same time, he said he will be able to advocate most effectively for the program to give it greater visibility, which could lead to more funding.

“Quite frankly, by the back of the envelope, they need more money,” he said.

When the stockpile was established, CDC was the only major public health agency in the federal government. The ASPR office, created in 2006 in the wake of Hurricane Katrina to manage emergency responses across the government, was historically focused on natural disasters and threats from dirty bombs or crude biological or chemical weapons, he said. But since then, the world has changed, with many more unpredictable threats. The ASPR office needs to change to meet these threats. “The decision to move the stockpile, I think, was just a natural one,” Kadlec said.


Yet Congress has some bipartisan concerns about the stockpile’s future. Republican and Democratic appropriators, who just gave the program budget a slight boost for this year, signaled their unease as part of the recently passed spending bill. They specifically highlighted CDC’s “unique expertise in public health preparedness and response, science-based policy and decision-making, public health communication, and coordination with state and local groups.” Lawmakers also “strongly urged” HHS Secretary Alex Azar to “maintain a strong and central role for CDC” in the program.

Kadlec testified April 18 at a House Appropriations subcommittee hearing on next year's HHS biodefense budget. Rep. Tom Cole, (R-Okla.), who chairs the health subcommittee, told Kadlec his main concern is “that we make this organizational change in a way that makes [the stockpile] stronger, not one that's duplicative, let alone something that might disrupt the relationships we have.”

Sen. Patty Murray (Wash.), ranking Democrat on the Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee, faults the administration for failing to get “any input from Congress” despite the fact that lawmakers are in the process of reauthorizing the law that includes the Strategic National Stockpile.


“We have yet to see proof this large-scale public health program with complex state, local and federal partnerships would be better served at ASPR than at CDC,” Murray wrote in a letter in February to Mick Mulvaney, President Trump’s budget director. At the CDC, she said, the program “may be better protected from politicization and therefore better able to be scientifically driven.”

Mulvaney defended the plan in his response, saying it will “streamline operational decisions during responses to public health and other emergencies and improve responsiveness.” It is unlikely Congress could derail the move, but appropriators have to fund it and still can provide direction and oversight.

At CDC, the program’s current director is hoping its planned move this fall will provide new ways to improve the stockpile’s capability. Regardless of where it is located within HHS, Greg Burel said, in an emergency “we will not change the way we respond.”

*Read more:*

CDC seeks new labs for bioterror pathogens to replace aging facility

In emotional speech, CDC's new director vows to uphold science

This woman is first human infected with rare eye worm


0 Comments
Lena Sun
Lena H. Sun is a national reporter for The Washington Post covering health with a special focus on public health and infectious disease. A longtime reporter at The Post, she has covered the Metro transit system, immigration, education and was a Beijing 
_


_
_


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

TrulyBlessed said:


> They actually drank fish tank cleaner that was in their house because it had Chloroquine as an additive. They weren’t even sick but wanted to drink it to prevent the virus. Fish tank cleaner, smh.
> 
> *Man dies after self-medicating with chloroquine phosphate to treat coronavirus*
> By Tamar Lapin
> 
> A man died after ingesting an additive used to clean fish tanks — which included a pharmaceutical drug touted by President Trump and others as a potential coronavirus cure.
> 
> Within 30 minutes of taking chloroquine phosphate, the man in his 60s experienced “immediate effects” and had to be admitted to a nearby Banner Health hospital, the medical system in Arizona said in a press release Monday.
> 
> His wife, also in her 60s, is in critical condition after taking the additive, which is used in aquariums to kill some organisms, like algae, that may harm fish.
> 
> The man’s wife told NBC News she’d watched press briefings where Trump talked about the potential benefits of chloroquine — and she recalled the name from the treatment she used on her koi fish.
> Welp...
> “I saw it sitting on the back shelf and thought, ‘Hey, isn’t that the stuff they’re talking about on TV?,'” she told the outlet on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> The couple mixed a small amount of their fish treatment with a liquid and drank it as a way to prevent the coronavirus, she said.
> 
> “We were afraid of getting sick.”
> 
> Within 20 minutes, both became ill, at first feeling “dizzy and hot.”
> 
> Then “I started vomiting,” the woman told the outlet. “My husband started developing respiratory problems and wanted to hold my hand.”
> 
> Her husband died shortly after arriving at the hospital.
> 
> The cleaning agent ingested by the couple has the same active ingredient as the anti-malaria medicine chloroquine but is formulated differently.
> 
> Prices of the product on eBay skyrocketed after some studies foundthat the pharmaceutical version, the anti-malaria drug chloroquine, and a derivative called hydroxychloroquine, were effective in killing the virus in laboratory experiments.
> 
> Trump said last week the drug would soon begin to be distributed to treat some coronavirus patients. FDA Commissioner Stephen Hahn clarified that the drug would be made available as part of a clinical trial.
> 
> Officials warned people not to take the drugs to treat coronavirus symptoms unless it has been specifically prescribed by their doctor.
> 
> “The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health,” said Dr. Daniel Brooks, medical director of the Banner Poison and Drug Information Center.
> 
> Chloroquine is especially not recommended for use by non-hospitalized patients.
> 
> “We are strongly urging the medical community to not prescribe this medication to any non-hospitalized patients,” Brooks said.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/23/man-d...h-chloroquine-phosphate-to-treat-coronavirus/


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

They've closed schools (here) until further notice which basically means the rest of  the year.

Poor class of 2020, no prom, graduation ceremony, other senior memories.

I hope they can have something in the summer before leaving for college.


----------



## intellectualuva

Layluh said:


> Information on the government's strategic national stockpile that sends medical equipment during times of crises
> 
> Health
> *Inside the secret U.S. stockpile meant to save us all in a bioterror attack*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Monica Akhtar)
> By Lena H. Sun
> April 24, 2018 at 6:00 AM EDT
> A SECRET LOCATION OUTSIDE WASHINGTON, D.C. — From the outside, it looks like an ordinary commercial warehouse, only much bigger, about the size of two super Walmarts. Inside it’s dark except when motion sensors are triggered. When the lights come on, hundreds of thousands of shrink-wrapped boxes of medicines emerge from the gloom, stacked on shelves nearly five stories high.
> 
> This is quite a different kind of warehouse. It and several others across the country are part of the $7 billion Strategic National Stockpile, a government repository of drugs and supplies ready for deployment in a bioterrorism or nuclear attack, or against an infectious disease outbreak — of either a known pathogen or some unknown threat with pandemic potential, which global health officials dub “Disease X” — or other major public health emergency. There are antibiotics, including the powerful medication Ciprofloxacin, vaccines for smallpox and anthrax and antivirals for a deadly influenza pandemic.
> 
> The need for biodefense has become more clear in the wake of outbreaks of Ebola in West Africa, Zika in the Americas, devastating wildfires and hurricanes, and the poisonings of the North Korean leader's half brother in Malaysia and former Russian spies in England with nerve and radiological agents. Last year, the federal government added three new chemicals to its list of high-priority threats, including chlorine and blister agents, such as mustard gas, that have been used in deadly chemical weapons attacks in Syria. On Monday, officials announced plans to add more anthrax antitoxin.
> 
> 
> For nearly two decades, the repository has been almost exclusively managed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. That will change under a Trump administration plan to shift oversight of the $575 million program to a different part of the Department of Health and Human Services. Doing so, proponents say, will keep the program intact but streamline decision-making and create “efficiencies.”
> 
> But some public health officials and members of Congress in both parties worry the move will disrupt a complex process that relies on long-standing relationships between the federal program and the state and local agencies responsible for distributing the medicine. During a congressional hearing last week, lawmakers expressed concern that a change could risk the government’s ability to deliver lifesaving medical supplies to what public health officials call “the last mile” — to people in need during a disaster.
> 
> “You have spent years planning and exercising and training because you need to know what to do if 100,000 doses of Cipro showed up in your state,” said Ali Khan, who used to oversee the program and now is dean at the University of Nebraska Medical Center’s College of Public Health. “How would you get it out? Who would dispense it? These parts are as critical as maintaining the medicines in pristine condition.”
> 
> 
> He and other public health experts also question whether the administration’s plan will politicize decision-making about products bought for the stockpile. The office of the assistant secretary for preparedness and response (ASPR) oversees the process by which the government awards contracts to private biotechnology companies that develop and manufacture medicines such as anthrax vaccine. The CDC then is responsible for buying and replenishing the materials. Eligible medicines are tested by the Food and Drug Administration to check if, and for how long, the expiration date can be extended.
> 
> Come October, however, the ASPR will be in charge of choosing the products and then purchasing them for the stockpile. Proponents say the shift makes sense operationally to place key decisions about the repository under one office.
> 
> “I think this is a very good move,” said Irwin Redlener, director of the National Center for Disaster Preparedness at Columbia University. “It will help coordinate and organize the delivery of vital medical responses.”
> 
> 
> But critics say it will allow biotech companies to lobby for more of their specialized, and often more expensive, drugs to be included because the federal government is often the only purchaser. Just because the government can buy these products, they say, doesn’t mean it should do so given the parallel need for medications, like antibiotics, that have much broader use.
> 
> And it’s not clear, they caution, whether the new structure will make Americans safer.
> 
> The stockpile should contain “the stuff we need for the disasters we know we’re going to have — like gloves, syringes, Cipro, penicillin, antibiotics, and influenza vaccines — versus the newest, sexiest version of the anthrax vaccine,” said Georges Benjamin, executive director of the American Public Health Association, who was Maryland’s health secretary during the 2001 terrorist and anthrax attacks.
> 
> Officials won't say how many stockpile warehouses exist. But there are at least six, according to a 2016 independent report. All the locations are secret, including this one in an industrial complex off a busy highway. A reporter allowed to tour the facility had to agree not to disclose the location. No camera, video equipment or cellphone is permitted inside.
> 
> Inside one of the warehouses of the Strategic National Stockpile are containers of medical supplies ready for shipment in the event of a large-scale public health incident. These supplies can be sent out within 12 hours of a federal decision to deploy. (CDC)
> In the early hours of a crisis, the warehouse can send an affected city or region a “12-hour push package,” a pre-configured cache of 130 containers of antibiotics, syringes and oxygen tubing, enough to fill the belly of a widebody plane. “About 50 tons of materiel,” said Shirley Mabry, the stockpile’s chief logistics officer.
> 
> 
> In the section of the warehouse where biologic drugs such as botulism antitoxins are stored at minus-4 degrees Fahrenheit, workers wear full-body insulated suits. Because of the intense cold they are limited to 20 minutes inside the two enormous freezers, just enough time to drive a forklift in and retrieve a pallet of medicine. An intensely loud vibrating sound makes conversation impossible.
> 
> Nationwide, the repository contains enough medical countermeasures to add up to more than 133,995 pallets. Laid flat, they’d cover more than 31 football fields — or 41 acres of land. They contain enough vaccine to protect every person in America from smallpox.
> 
> The stockpile program was created in 1999 under President Bill Clinton to respond to terrorist events, including the first World Trade Center bombing, the sarin gas attack on the Tokyo subway and the Oklahoma City bombing. The original goal was to be ready for chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear threats. The repository includes nearly 2,000 caches of nerve agent antidotes, known as Chempacks, that are stored and maintained separately from the warehouses at more than 1,300 locations around the country where they can be accessed quickly.
> 
> 
> Over time, the stockpile’s mission has expanded to include natural disasters and emerging infectious disease threats. The stockpile deployed antiviral medicine during the 2009-2010 swine flu pandemic, and vaccines, portable cots and other supplies during the hurricanes that devastated Houston and Puerto Rico last year. As the only source of botulism antitoxin in the United States, it also sends medicine for about 100 cases a year of severe food poisoning.
> 
> The inventory exceeds 1,000 categories of drugs and other items, but CDC’s budget hasn’t always been able to keep up with the program’s ever-growing list of needs.
> 
> Houston’s George R. Brown Convention Center became a shelter for those displaced by Hurricane Harvey. (Jabin Botsford/The Washington Post)
> “It’s a mission among many pressing missions among the CDC,” said Tara O’Toole, who was undersecretary for science and technology under President Barack Obama and chaired a National Academy of Sciences, Engineering and Medicine committee in 2016 that reviewed the challenges facing the program. “Bottom line, it's a good idea to lay the responsibility of the cost of maintaining it on the same people who decide what to put in the stockpile.”
> 
> 
> The group of federal agencies making decisions about what goes in the repository is led by the ASPR office, which is headed by former Air Force physician Robert Kadlec. He is a former special assistant to President George W. Bush on biodefense and former deputy staff director of the Senate Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Kadlec stresses that the impending change has nothing to do with CDC’s performance. “The question here is whether we can get better efficiencies,” he said in an interview. At the same time, he said he will be able to advocate most effectively for the program to give it greater visibility, which could lead to more funding.
> 
> “Quite frankly, by the back of the envelope, they need more money,” he said.
> 
> When the stockpile was established, CDC was the only major public health agency in the federal government. The ASPR office, created in 2006 in the wake of Hurricane Katrina to manage emergency responses across the government, was historically focused on natural disasters and threats from dirty bombs or crude biological or chemical weapons, he said. But since then, the world has changed, with many more unpredictable threats. The ASPR office needs to change to meet these threats. “The decision to move the stockpile, I think, was just a natural one,” Kadlec said.
> 
> 
> Yet Congress has some bipartisan concerns about the stockpile’s future. Republican and Democratic appropriators, who just gave the program budget a slight boost for this year, signaled their unease as part of the recently passed spending bill. They specifically highlighted CDC’s “unique expertise in public health preparedness and response, science-based policy and decision-making, public health communication, and coordination with state and local groups.” Lawmakers also “strongly urged” HHS Secretary Alex Azar to “maintain a strong and central role for CDC” in the program.
> 
> Kadlec testified April 18 at a House Appropriations subcommittee hearing on next year's HHS biodefense budget. Rep. Tom Cole, (R-Okla.), who chairs the health subcommittee, told Kadlec his main concern is “that we make this organizational change in a way that makes [the stockpile] stronger, not one that's duplicative, let alone something that might disrupt the relationships we have.”
> 
> Sen. Patty Murray (Wash.), ranking Democrat on the Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee, faults the administration for failing to get “any input from Congress” despite the fact that lawmakers are in the process of reauthorizing the law that includes the Strategic National Stockpile.
> 
> 
> “We have yet to see proof this large-scale public health program with complex state, local and federal partnerships would be better served at ASPR than at CDC,” Murray wrote in a letter in February to Mick Mulvaney, President Trump’s budget director. At the CDC, she said, the program “may be better protected from politicization and therefore better able to be scientifically driven.”
> 
> Mulvaney defended the plan in his response, saying it will “streamline operational decisions during responses to public health and other emergencies and improve responsiveness.” It is unlikely Congress could derail the move, but appropriators have to fund it and still can provide direction and oversight.
> 
> At CDC, the program’s current director is hoping its planned move this fall will provide new ways to improve the stockpile’s capability. Regardless of where it is located within HHS, Greg Burel said, in an emergency “we will not change the way we respond.”
> 
> *Read more:*
> 
> CDC seeks new labs for bioterror pathogens to replace aging facility
> 
> In emotional speech, CDC's new director vows to uphold science
> 
> This woman is first human infected with rare eye worm
> 
> 
> 0 Comments
> Lena Sun
> Lena H. Sun is a national reporter for The Washington Post covering health with a special focus on public health and infectious disease. A longtime reporter at The Post, she has covered the Metro transit system, immigration, education and was a Beijing
> _



Ive been curious about this since I saw Contagion. I would love to get an understanding of the distribution plans and some of the other logistics involved.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I will not be surprised if much of the world recovers and life gets back to normal, while we're still dealing with this.  85% of new infections are in US and Europe. India is on lockdown, going door to door with testing, and African countries cut travel when they had the chance, not to mention already have public health structures in place because of Ebola.


----------



## Layluh

intellectualuva said:


> Ive been curious about this since I saw Contagion. I would love to get an understanding of the distribution plans and some of the other logistics involved.



Yeah i saw national stockpile on the boxes and i thought it was a charity or donation center or something. Decided to google it and saw it was an actual thing.


----------



## Peppermynt

intellectualuva said:


> Ive been curious about this since I saw Contagion. I would love to get an understanding of the distribution plans and some of the other logistics involved.


I’m sure the orange menace and his admin’s decisions to change things are as a result of his business toadies whispering in his ear. We are doomed if this clown gets re-elected.


----------



## qchelle

*36-year-old New York City principal dies of coronavirus complications*
BY CHRISTOPHER BRITO

UPDATED ON: MARCH 24, 2020 / 12:22 PM / CBS NEWS


A New York City principal has died because of complications of the coronavirus, officials said. Dezann Romain, 36, is the first known public school staff member to die of the virus.

Romain worked at Brooklyn Democracy Academy, a transfer high school for overage or under-credited students. A union representing New York City's school supervisors and administrators announced her death.

"It is with profound sadness and overwhelming grief that we announce the passing of our sister, CSA member Dezann Romain, Principal of Brooklyn Democracy Academy, due to complications from Coronavirus," the Council of Schools Supervisors and Administrators said in a statement obtained by Chalkbeat, a nonprofit news website that covers education.

New York City school chancellor Richard Carranza called her death "painful for all of us" and extended his condolences to the Brooklyn Democracy Academy and Romain's family.

*Trending News ›*

Coronavirus updates: Trump "would love" to have U.S. reopen by Easter
Man dies after taking drug touted by Trump as virus treatment
Priest dies of coronavirus after giving up his ventilator
Florida spring-breakers test positive for coronavirus
"We'll be there for the students and staff through whatever means necessary during this impossibly difficult time," he said in a statement to CBS New York.

Councilman Mark Treyger, who is the chair of the city's education committee, mourned the loss of Romain and called out city agencies for their response to the coronavirus pandemic.

"This needs to serve as a wake-up call for DOHMH, DOE, and City Hall around their collective response to COVID-19 cases in school buildings, even as students are learning from home," Treyger tweeted.

It is unclear if Romain had any underlying health conditions. She is one of 125 New York City residents to die of COVID-19.

Her impact as an educator is still felt today. Keticia Alvarez, who had Romain as an art teacher at Frederick Douglas High School in Far Rockaway almost 10 years ago, said she always "pushed us to think outside the box and color inside the lines."

"Her presence and attitude in class made her class like an escape for many," Alvarez told CBS News. "From the struggles of every day high school life, her class was so relaxing and judgment free."

Three people have died under the age of 44, according to the city's latest statistics. The number of positive cases in the city was at 13,119 as of 6 p.m. Monday, CBS New York reported. De Blasio said New York City needs more help from the federal government.

"We are the epicenter of this crisis," de Blasio said. "No one wants that distinction, not a single one of us, but it is true that we are the epicenter of this crisis, and that's why we so desperately need help, particularly from our federal government to get through it."

First published on March 24, 2020 / 11:22 AM

© 2020 CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

News Rankings
_




*Los Angeles County Reports Virus Death of Person Under 18*
Associated Press • March 24, 2020, at 7:57 p.m.


By ROBERT JABLON, Associated Press

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Los Angeles County on Tuesday reported what may be the first U.S. death of a person under 18 from coronavirus.

Health officials said the youth lived in the Mojave Desert city of Lancaster north of Los Angeles but didn't provide other details.

“This is a devastating reminder that COVID-19 affects people of all ages,”county Public Health Department Director Barbara Ferrer said.

A report last week by the Centers for Disease Control found no coronavirus deaths in the U.S. among people 19 and under. That age group accounted for less than 3% of all hospitalizations.

Ferrer also reported two additional deaths of people between 50 and 70 and said that over the last 48 hours there had been 256 new cases in Los Angeles County

A tally by Johns Hopkins University on Tuesday found California cases have topped 2,500, with at least 50 deaths.

Gov. Gavin Newsom on Monday said California is preparing for a 90-day surge and will need an additional 50,000 hospital beds to handle it. The state also is scrambling to acquire about 1 billion sets of gloves and hundreds of millions of gowns, surgical masks and face shields for healthcare workers and first responders.

Among other things, he said the state would charter flights from China with gear and had heard from companies wanting to use 3-D printers to make surgical masks.

Last week, the governor announced a stay-at-home order covering 40 million Californians and closing all nonessential retail businesses. Lawmakers have issued urgent pleas for people to only leave their homes to buy food, get medication or perform essential services.

The governor on Monday closed parking lots at dozens of beaches and state parks to prevent the spread of coronavirus after large groups flocked to the coast and mountains to get outdoors on the first weekend under the state's stay-at-home order.


Newsom reaffirmed he wants to continue using social pressure, not police enforcement, to get people to maintain safe spacing.

In Santa Cruz, where most people are complying with shelter in place rules, some nonessential businesses remained open and some residents were still congregating in groups.

Law enforcement officials warned they will begin enforcing rules that residents shelter in place.

“While we don’t want to resort to citations or arrests, if we don’t see people take this seriously, we’ll have to," said Sheriff Jim Hart, whose office is receiving dozens of calls daily from people reporting that some residents are gathering in groups and some nonessential businesses are still operating as usual.

In Los Angeles County, where a stay-at-home order was issued last week, Sheriff Alex Villanueva said gun shops are not essential businesses and ordered them to stop selling to the public, a move that enraged Second Amendment advocates who said they planned to challenge it in court.

The stay-at-home order is not a license “for everyone to be panic gun-buying or rushing to stores, which is now what we're seeing," Villanueva said.

He said said gun shops have complied and deputies have not had to issue any citations.

___

Associated Press writers Adam Beam and Don Thompson in Sacramento, Kathleen Ronayne, Janie Har and Juliet Williams in San Francisco, Christopher Weber, Stefanie Dazio, Brian Melley and Michael R. Blood in Los Angeles and Julie Watson and Elliot Spagat in San Diego contributed to this report.

___


Follow AP coverage of the virus outbreak at https://apnews.com/VirusOutbreak and https://apnews.com/UnderstandingtheOutbreak.

Copyright 2020 The  Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

Ad
*U.S. News & World Report*
*Rankings & Research*
Colleges, cars, hospitals, doctors ... more

*News & Opinion*
Latest headlines and news you can use

News Education Health Money Cars Real Estate Travel
Copyright 2020 © U.S. News & World Report L.P.
_


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

CurlyNiquee said:


> Do you have Wegmans near you? My mom was able to get toilet paper a couple of days ago via delivery...they are limiting it to 1 pack per family.


No. That’s a little south jersey. 

The babysitter  went to Walmart tonight and there was toilet paper and a lady in the aisle took it all. Walmart doesn’t limit it.  They told her they restock every six hours when she complained.  She was so mad.   I’m at work during the day and she’s with the LO and I haven’t taken him in public in two weeks.


----------



## qchelle

I'm venturing out to Walmart tomorrow to hopefully find some baby wipes and paper towels. Last week, I went to two Safeway's, a target, and BJs...no paper towels anywhere! sigh.


----------



## Chromia

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> No. That’s a little south jersey.
> 
> The babysitter  went to Walmart tonight and there was toilet paper and a lady in the aisle took it all. Walmart doesn’t limit it.  They told her they restock every six hours when she complained.  She was so mad.   I’m at work during the day and she’s with the LO and I haven’t taken him in public in two weeks.


I went to Aldi 4 or 5 days ago and they had 4-roll, 12-roll, and 30-roll packs of toilet paper.  They had a lot on the shelves _and _they were bringing more out from the stockroom.

Maybe if you check the NextDoor site you'll be able to find out where the best place is near you to get toilet paper.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## snoop

Source:  https://deadline.com/2020/03/chinese-city-wuhan-epicenter-covid19-end-quarantine-1202890828/

*Chinese City Wuhan, Original Epicenter Of COVID-19, To End Quarantine*
March 24, 2020 3:01am





Coronavirus causes Apple to fall short of sales targets. WALLACE WOON/EPA-EFE/Shutterstock
Wuhan, the Chinese city where the coronavirus first emerged back in December, will have its quarantine lifted within two weeks.

The city has been in lockdown for months, but transportation will now resume on April 8 and people will be allowed to leave the province. A statement was posted on the Hubei local government’s website on Tuesday (March 24) confirming the news.

Hubei reported zero new infections on March 19, a significant reduction since the height of the epidemic, according to Bloomberg. Globally, there has been more than 380,000 confirmed cases worldwide and more than 16,000 deaths. In China, there have been more than 80,000 cases and more than 3,000 deaths.

As we reported yesterday, more than 500 cinemas in China reopened over the weekend, though to date that does not appear to include any of the country’s major exhibition chains.

The news of the containment will be welcomed by people around the world who are experiencing earlier stages of lockdowns. Italy, which has been particularly badly hit by the virus, remains in total lockdown, though the increase in confirmed cases has been receding for two days now. There are also reports that the cases in Germany are flattening. Last night, UK PM Boris Johnson placed the country in lockdown mode.


----------



## qchelle

*[34 year old] NYC paramedic hospitalized with coronavirus sedated, breathing with ventilator as condition worsens, family says*
By NOAH GOLDBERG
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
MAR 24, 2020 | 6:21 PM



_




Christell Cadet, an FDNY paramedic with coronavirus.(Courtesy of Sherry Singleton)
FDNY EMS paramedic Christell Cadet ― who shared her coronavirus struggle with the world last week from her hospital bed ― is now unable to breathe comfortably on her own and has been hooked up to a ventilator, her distraught family told the Daily News Tuesday.

Cadet, 34, is sedated and has a breathing tube down her throat, but hasn’t given up the fight, her family and friends said.

“She has definitely gotten worse,” said friend and fellow FDNY EMS paramedic Sherry Singleton, who last spoke with Cadet via text on Saturday. Cadet’s condition then showed signs of small signs of deterioration, Singleton said. Her friend was short of breath and getting oxygen round the clock.

By Monday, Cadet was unreachable by either phone or text — and her concerned family soon learned why.

Cadet was transferred to the ICU and sedated, her mother, Jessy Cadet, 61, told The News. The family learned the news early Tuesday.

“Since this morning it’s really, really difficult for me. I can’t think or focus. I try to remind myself I have to remain strong even though she can’t hear me right now,” the anxious mother said.


Cadet was hospitalized a week ago after she collapsed outside her Queens home upon returning from an EMS tour. Her family found her on her hands and knees and struggling to breathe. She later tested positive for coronavirus.

On Friday, speaking to CNN from her hospital bed, Cadet said she’d been working light duty — meaning not doing ambulance tours — with EMS for the past several weeks. She was not handling patients directly and only interacting with other FDNY staff.

“It’s terrifying and we’re just hoping she makes it through to the other side,” her friend Singleton said._

_Her family is trying to understand why an otherwise healthy 34-year-old woman has been hit so hard by the respiratory virus, which is considered most dangerous for the elderly.

“It’s a big question mark for me ... 34 years old, for that virus to get on her so aggressively, it’s heartbreaking. I don’t even know how to express that or describe it,” said Jessy Cadet.

FDNY spokesman Jim Long said the department hopes “for a quick return to health for all FDNY members affected by COVID-19.”

As of Monday, 45 FDNY members, including firefighters, EMS and civilians, had tested positive for coronavirus.
_


----------



## starfish

I think I need to go on a news embargo, it’s all causing me too much anxiety.  What I really want to know is who in my community is infected, and that’s not happening due to the lack of tests.  I’m in California and I wish we could all shelter in place for at minimum 8 weeks.  My doctor told me to pretend everyone has it and keep my distance, practice good hand and house hygiene and don’t touch my face.  That’s all I can do.


----------



## aribell

yamilee21 said:


> Yup, the explosion in cases in NY and to a lesser degree in NJ, is largely in the ultra-orthodox communities. There are other cases of course, but the concentration of new cases are in their communities. That is probably why NY has changed the testing policy as well - in Crown Heights for example, just about everyone has been exposed, so it makes more sense to operate under the assumption that everyone has it. And the crazy part is that it took a conference call involving the White House *Wednesday night, March 18th * to get the rabbis and other community leaders to finally agree to completely close all the synagogues, yeshivahs and stop the public gatherings! That was only 3 days ago... way too late to stop, let alone slow, the spread.
> 
> It makes so much sense now why the mayor was hesitant to close the schools. He couldn’t say anything specifically about which communities were being affected; he has no influence in those communities, and he couldn’t do much to enforce the safety recommendations there. Even now, local mainstream media is keeping all of this very quiet, presumably not to inflame tensions. You have to really dig around to find the information, but it is all over media sources within those communities. It’s actually incredibly frustrating because not being forthcoming has made the situation much worse for everyone.



Well, there was just the measles outbreak in Rockland last year, and when they wanted to ban anyone unvaccinated from going out in public, people said it was anti-semitic and directed towards those communities.

This is everywhere though, so they really can't be blamed, and I really expected it to spread in NYC sooner than it did.  Oddly enough, the last weekend in January I took a weekend trip with a friend, whose husband is Italian and works for an Italian bank in NYC.  She said he wasn't feeling well and was insisting that he had the coronavirus.  It hadn't spread a lot globally by that point and I was just like, "How would he have acquired that?"  Well anyway, later that week this weird sore throat and dry cough hit me out of nowhere.  No other symptoms but a very persistent, severe cough that was still there after a couple of weeks, at which point I went to urgent care.  They confirmed it wasn't pneumonia, but I was starting to get worried.  I've never had a cough like that before.

Anyway, it did eventually go away, but I do wonder if I actually did have it, and my friend's husband had reason to think he had been exposed (maybe from colleagues who had traveled to China or his own travels).

In any event, as soon as my job converted us to remote work we left the city--and I felt that it looked like a bit of an overreaction at that point.  Been back in the midwest for a little over a week and it's insane how the numbers in NYC have exploded in this short amount of time.  Gov. Cuomo seems to be doing a good job though.


----------



## brg240

Thought this was interesting


Taiwan says WHO ignored its coronavirus questions at start of outbreak
.

19 hours ago

(Reuters) - Taiwan accused the World Heath Organization of ignoring its questions at the start of the coronavirus outbreak, part of what it has long described as a pattern that puts it at risk because of Chinese pressure to exclude it from international bodies.

Taiwan is barred from membership in the WHO under pressure from China, which views it as a province rather than a state. It responded early to the coronavirus outbreak in China, and has had notable success in limiting contagion so far, with just two deaths and 215 cases.

Taiwan's government has said that keeping it out of the WHO during the outbreak amounts to playing politics with Taiwanese lives, and it has been denied access to first-hand information. Both the WHO and China say Taiwan has been provided with the help it needs.


----------



## Chicoro

Follow-up on post #1737 of this thread.

Omari Hardway speaks on Facebook. I think he did this Facebook video before the confrontation of the meeting became public and viral.


Omari states his city has not declared a state of emergency, when this video was made, because the City Manager, Michael Bornstein  said they would have to pay the Union workers an Escalated rate and the City Manager didn't want to do that.  Money was the focus.


----------



## vevster

Amazon Suspends Electronics and Other ‘Non-Essential’ Warehouse Shipments


https://www.idropnews.com/news/fast...medium=tapp&utm_campaign=032020&utm_term=tapp


----------



## nyeredzi

B_Phlyy said:


> I just found out that 3 of the 4 nurses who work under me can't see patients anymore and 2 of them have to do mandatory testing now as they are symptomatic and considered high risk. FML right now and thanks for hearing my vent.


Where are you located?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

The Prince of Wales has tested positive for coronavirus, Clarence House has confirmed.

Prince Charles, 71, is displaying mild symptoms "but otherwise remains in good health", a spokesman said.

The Duchess of Cornwall, 72, has also been tested but does not have the virus.

Clarence House said Charles and Camilla were now self-isolating at Balmoral, adding the prince has been working throughout home over the last few days.

An official statement read: "It is not possible to ascertain from whom the prince caught the virus owing to the high number of engagements he carried out in his public role during recent weeks."


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Hospitals do nurses so dirty.  I couldnt get a clearer pic but basically telling them they'd be fired for wearing PPE.  They have since backtracked and said they could.


----------



## MzRhonda

vevster said:


> Amazon Suspends Electronics and Other ‘Non-Essential’ Warehouse Shipments
> 
> 
> https://www.idropnews.com/news/fast...medium=tapp&utm_campaign=032020&utm_term=tapp


My daughter needs her laptop charger for school and it won’t ship until April 22


----------



## intellectualuva

I am not surprised about Kaiser. smh. That is crazy. smh. 

They will be sorry for firing nurses for protecting themselves. smh.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Jmartjrmd said:


> Saw this on news.  People  need to be careful and use some sense when it comes to things like this.  Especially not taking advice from Trump.  When he talked about this Dr. Fauci (spelling?) was quick to say it needed more studies.
> 
> Subscribe
> The Guardian - Back to home
> 
> News
> Opinion
> Sport
> Culture
> Lifestyle
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show caption
> Coronavirus outbreak
> *Arizona man dies after taking coronavirus ‘cure’ Trump touted with false claims*
> Wife survives after couple in their 60s ingested chloroquine phosphate, which Trump falsely claimed was approved to treat coronavirus
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> 
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> _
> _Associated Press in Phoenix, Arizona
> Tue 24 Mar 2020 08.28 EDT
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> _
> _A Phoenix-area man has died and his wife was in critical condition after the couple took chloroquine phosphate, an additive used to clean fish tanks that is also found in an anti-malaria medication touted by Donald Trump as a treatment for Covid-19.
> 
> Older people would rather die than let Covid-19 harm US economy – Texas official
> Banner Health said on Monday the couple in their 60s got sick within half an hour of ingesting the additive. The man could not be resuscitated at hospital but the woman was able to throw up much of the chemical.
> 
> “Trump kept saying it was basically pretty much a cure,” the woman told NBC.
> 
> She said her advice would be: “Don’t take anything. Don’t believe anything. Don’t believe anything that the president says and his people … call your doctor.”
> 
> It’s unclear if the couple took chloroquine phosphate specifically because of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> “Given the uncertainty around Covid-19, we understand that people are trying to find new ways to prevent or treat this virus, but self-medicating is not the way to do so,” said Dr Daniel Brooks, Banner Poison and Drug Information Center medical director.
> 
> “The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health.”
> 
> At a news conference last week, Trump falsely stated that the Food and Drug Administration had just approved the use of an anti-malaria medication called chloroquine to treat patients infected with coronavirus.
> 
> Even after the FDA chief clarified that the drug still needs to be tested for that use, Trump overstated the drug’s potential upside in containing the virus.
> 
> Chloroquine is obtained by prescription, and Banner Health is urging medical providers against prescribing it to people who are not hospitalised.
> 
> The difference between the fish tank cleaning additive the couple took and the drug used to treat malaria is the way they are formulated.
> 
> The man’s death came as the number of Covid-19 cases in Arizona spiked more than 50% in one day, from 152 on Sunday to 235 on Monday, according to the state health department.
> 
> Pima county reported its first coronavirus death: a woman in her 50s with an underlying health condition. It was the third Covid-19 death in Arizona. Two men, one in his 70s and one in his 50s, both had underlying conditions.
> 
> People have tested positive in 11 of Arizona’s 15 counties, including 139 cases in Maricopa county, the state’s most populous.
> 
> For most people, the virus causes only mild or moderate symptoms such as fever and cough. For some, older adults and people with health problems, it can cause more severe illness including pneumonia. The vast majority recover.
> 
> 
> Topics
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus outbreak
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Arizona
> 
> Donald Trump
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> news
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> 
> Share on LinkedIn
> 
> Share on Pinterest
> 
> Share on WhatsApp
> 
> Share on Messenger
> _
> _View on theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> About us
> 
> Contact us
> 
> Complaints and corrections
> 
> Securedrop
> 
> Work for us
> 
> Privacy policy
> 
> Cookie policy
> 
> Terms & conditions
> 
> Help
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> All topics
> 
> All writers
> 
> Modern Slavery Act
> 
> Digital newspaper archive
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Twitter
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Advertise with us
> 
> Search jobs
> 
> Dating
> 
> Patrons
> 
> Discount Codes
> _
> _Support The Guardian
> Contribute
> Subscribe
> Back to top
> © 2020 Guardian News & Media Limited or its affiliated companies. All rights reserved._


Those people ingested fish tank cleaner.

If someone says h20 is great for you, and you down a bottle of hydrogen peroxide, you qualify for the Darwin awards.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Toliet bowl licker now in hospital with the virus

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...virus-challenge-moron-who-licked-21749466.amp


----------



## Jmartjrmd

UmSumayyah said:


> Those people ingested fish tank cleaner.
> 
> If someone says h20 is great for you, and you down a bottle of hydrogen peroxide, you qualify for the Darwin awards.


Right that's why I said they need to use some sense.
In my heart failure group dozens of people stopped taking their ACE inhibitors because someone posted an article saying they will make them more susceptible to the virus or worse if they get it.  These people need this medication and should be consulting instead with their physician.
They will find any article, post it, and people follow it regardless of the source.  
Like that thread we had a bit ago with the little boy that died from flu.  Kid was having seizures and his mom still taking facebook advice.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Jmartjrmd said:


> Toliet bowl licker now in hospital with the virus
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...virus-challenge-moron-who-licked-21749466.amp



This tops the cake! I heard on the news that someone caught corona attending a corona party.


----------



## B_Phlyy

nyeredzi said:


> Where are you located?



Chicago. The nurses in question can't see patients because of their age (all are over 60). The ones that had to be tested had a cough x2 days but no fevers.


----------



## meka72

VinaytheMrs said:


> This tops the cake! I heard on the news that someone caught corona attending a corona party.


That was in Kentucky. Kentuckians always acting stereotypical making us all look bad lol.


----------



## Chicoro

Jmartjrmd said:


> Right that's why I said they need to use some sense.
> In my heart failure group dozens of people stopped taking their ACE inhibitors because someone posted an article saying they will make them more susceptible to the virus or worse if they get it.  *These people need this medication and should be consulting instead with their physician.*
> They will find any article, post it, and people follow it regardless of the source.
> Like that thread we had a bit ago with the little boy that died from flu.  Kid was having seizures and his mom still taking facebook advice.



This why it is good to have your voice and others on this thread to question, clarify, correct and substantiate information. Fear can really hurt us.


----------



## meka72

*A group of young adults held a coronavirus party in Kentucky to defy orders to socially distance. Now one of them has coronavirus*





(CNN) — At least one person in Kentucky is infected after taking part at a "coronavirus party" with a group of young adults, Gov. Andy Beshear said Tuesday.

The partygoers intentionally got together "thinking they were invincible" and purposely defying state guidance to practice social distancing, Bashear said.

"This is one that makes me mad," the governor said. "We have to be much better than that."

While Covid-19 has been more deadly and severe for people older than 60 and those with underlying health issues in data from China, health officials and leaders around the country have been imploring millennials and other young people to practice social distancing, because even people who are infected but without symptoms can transmit it to other people.

In fact, recent modeling based on Chinese data shows that asymptomatic carriers of the virus may have been responsible for its initial rapid spread there.



And the virus seems to be affecting young people in the United States more than it has in China. A report released last week by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention showed that up to 20% of people hospitalized with coronavirus in the United States are between the ages of 20 and 44.
"So far the demography definitely seems to be very different in the United States versus in other countries that saw this hit earlier," US Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams said on NBC's "Today" on Monday.

In New York state, more than half of coronavirus cases -- 53% -- have been among young people between the ages of 18 and 49, Gov. Andrew Cuomo said Sunday.




California on Tuesday reported the first death in the United States of a Covid-19 patient younger than 18, and the family of a 12-year-old in Georgia said Sunday she was on a ventilator and fighting for her lifein an Atlanta hospital. 
There also have been "concerning reports from France and Italy" about young people becoming seriously ill, "and very seriously ill in the ICUs," said Dr. Deborah Birx, the White House's coronavirus reponse coordinator, last week. 

There are now more than 52,000 cases of the virus in the United States. At least 680 people had died as of Tuesday afternoon.

There are at least 163 cases of Covid-19 in Kentucky, Beshear said Tuesday, announcing 39 new cases there.


----------



## Chicoro

New Orleans and the Coronavirus: 68% Infection Rate Increase in  just 2 Weeks-Higher than Italy and Los Angeles [California]

*Mardi Gras Celebrations May Have Been Virological Accelerant of the Spread of the Coronavirus.*


----------



## yamilee21

aribell said:


> Well, there was just the measles outbreak in Rockland last year, and when they wanted to ban anyone unvaccinated from going out in public, people said it was anti-semitic and directed towards those communities.
> 
> This is everywhere though, so they really can't be blamed, and I really expected it to spread in NYC sooner than it did. ...



I agree that it has become too widespread now, but as a high-risk person living in NYC, unfortunately I can’t help but feel that if there had not been such a effort not to offend these communities out of fear of anti-semitism accusations, we would not be seeing the astronomical spread we are seeing right now... greater effort could have bought us some time to slow things down. I started following that aspect of the story in  Jewish media, and it seems to be an issue in Israel as well. In any case, in Orange County in NY it completely backfired, and the anti-semitism is out in force there as a result.

I wonder about other insular communities, such as the Amish...

With so many asymptomatic carriers, everyone should be wearing masks, as in Taiwan and South Korea. Although it seems Singapore has slowed things down with just testing and isolation, no masks.

ETA I went out very briefly this morning in my area, and was shocked to see so many people wearing masks, mostly surgical masks and construction (dust) masks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

First day of  having our temperature taken before we can get in the brewery.

It wasnt bad.  My head was sweating so she couldnt get it to read at first.   General Manager looked like he had a full hazmat suit on . I walked in with my mask and gloves as usual.   

I cant wait until Friday.


----------



## shelli4018

Making a few masks today for my son and his girlfriend. Both work at UPS. They’re super busy. Especially with folk calling out sick daily.

I ordered N95 masks awhile ago. But they’re so hot! Anyone work all day is a mask? If so, which ones do you use?


----------



## tigereyes83

MzRhonda said:


> My daughter needs her laptop charger for school and it won’t ship until April 22



What kind of charger is it? I have quite a few hanging around..


----------



## Ganjababy

I just applied for a public health nursing  COVID-19 job with the city.  Not sure how that’s going to work because I can now  drive but I don’t yet have a license and all the test Centers are closed until further notice. DH said he won’t take me to work if I get the job. 

I think I can talk him into taking me if I do get the job. But would that be ethical? To put his health at risk because I feel some sense of duty? Not sure. I will decide if I get a response from the city.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shelli4018 said:


> Making a few masks today for my son and his girlfriend. Both work at UPS. They’re super busy. Especially with folk calling out sick daily.
> 
> I ordered N95 masks awhile ago. But they’re so hot! Anyone work all day is a mask? If so, which ones do you use?


I'm actually about to file a complaint to UPS about the delivery guy. He was already a jerk. But this morning he refused to have his temp taken but had on a mask. And dang on near threw the boxes to my staff. The Fed Ex guy yesterday refused to be screened or have his temp taken and barreled past the nurses to make his delivery. We work at the Health Department. I'm so upset and so are the staff. We are trying to protect people. And ourselves since we still have to report.


----------



## tigereyes83

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm actually about to file a complaint to UPS about the delivery guy. He was already a jerk. But this morning he refused to have his temp taken but had on a mask. And dang on near threw the boxes to my staff. The Fed Ex guy yesterday refused to be screened or have his temp taken and barreled past the nurses to make his delivery. We work at the Health Department. I'm so upset and so are the staff. We are trying to protect people. And ourselves since we still have to report.



Is it required by law to have temp taken? My husband is a trucker and I suspect he wouldn't be Ok with this either. He would most likely leave items outside.. 
Can you request a designated drop off area outside?


----------



## Chicoro

*Formally Declaring an Emergency in a City and How it Impacts City Workers Who Perform Trash Pick-Up*

City must declare a state of Emergency.
Depending upon the union contract of the city, the city must then have to pay union workers to come to work during the emergency.
Usually, if it is in the union contract, then they city  must pay those workers an escalated rate also known as hazard pay. (Learned this from Omari Hardwick video).

Pittsburgh has declared an Emergency but it looks like there is nothing place in the contract for the workers who do the trash pickup that gets invoked automatically in a state of emergency.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Layluh said:


> Information on the government's strategic national stockpile that sends medical equipment during times of crises
> 
> Health
> *Inside the secret U.S. stockpile meant to save us all in a bioterror attack*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Monica Akhtar)
> By Lena H. Sun
> April 24, 2018 at 6:00 AM EDT
> A SECRET LOCATION OUTSIDE WASHINGTON, D.C. — From the outside, it looks like an ordinary commercial warehouse, only much bigger, about the size of two super Walmarts. Inside it’s dark except when motion sensors are triggered. When the lights come on, hundreds of thousands of shrink-wrapped boxes of medicines emerge from the gloom, stacked on shelves nearly five stories high.
> 
> This is quite a different kind of warehouse. It and several others across the country are part of the $7 billion Strategic National Stockpile, a government repository of drugs and supplies ready for deployment in a bioterrorism or nuclear attack, or against an infectious disease outbreak — of either a known pathogen or some unknown threat with pandemic potential, which global health officials dub “Disease X” — or other major public health emergency. There are antibiotics, including the powerful medication Ciprofloxacin, vaccines for smallpox and anthrax and antivirals for a deadly influenza pandemic.
> 
> The need for biodefense has become more clear in the wake of outbreaks of Ebola in West Africa, Zika in the Americas, devastating wildfires and hurricanes, and the poisonings of the North Korean leader's half brother in Malaysia and former Russian spies in England with nerve and radiological agents. Last year, the federal government added three new chemicals to its list of high-priority threats, including chlorine and blister agents, such as mustard gas, that have been used in deadly chemical weapons attacks in Syria. On Monday, officials announced plans to add more anthrax antitoxin.
> 
> 
> For nearly two decades, the repository has been almost exclusively managed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. That will change under a Trump administration plan to shift oversight of the $575 million program to a different part of the Department of Health and Human Services. Doing so, proponents say, will keep the program intact but streamline decision-making and create “efficiencies.”
> 
> But some public health officials and members of Congress in both parties worry the move will disrupt a complex process that relies on long-standing relationships between the federal program and the state and local agencies responsible for distributing the medicine. During a congressional hearing last week, lawmakers expressed concern that a change could risk the government’s ability to deliver lifesaving medical supplies to what public health officials call “the last mile” — to people in need during a disaster.
> 
> “You have spent years planning and exercising and training because you need to know what to do if 100,000 doses of Cipro showed up in your state,” said Ali Khan, who used to oversee the program and now is dean at the University of Nebraska Medical Center’s College of Public Health. “How would you get it out? Who would dispense it? These parts are as critical as maintaining the medicines in pristine condition.”
> 
> 
> He and other public health experts also question whether the administration’s plan will politicize decision-making about products bought for the stockpile. The office of the assistant secretary for preparedness and response (ASPR) oversees the process by which the government awards contracts to private biotechnology companies that develop and manufacture medicines such as anthrax vaccine. The CDC then is responsible for buying and replenishing the materials. Eligible medicines are tested by the Food and Drug Administration to check if, and for how long, the expiration date can be extended.
> 
> Come October, however, the ASPR will be in charge of choosing the products and then purchasing them for the stockpile. Proponents say the shift makes sense operationally to place key decisions about the repository under one office.
> 
> “I think this is a very good move,” said Irwin Redlener, director of the National Center for Disaster Preparedness at Columbia University. “It will help coordinate and organize the delivery of vital medical responses.”
> 
> 
> But critics say it will allow biotech companies to lobby for more of their specialized, and often more expensive, drugs to be included because the federal government is often the only purchaser. Just because the government can buy these products, they say, doesn’t mean it should do so given the parallel need for medications, like antibiotics, that have much broader use.
> 
> And it’s not clear, they caution, whether the new structure will make Americans safer.
> 
> The stockpile should contain “the stuff we need for the disasters we know we’re going to have — like gloves, syringes, Cipro, penicillin, antibiotics, and influenza vaccines — versus the newest, sexiest version of the anthrax vaccine,” said Georges Benjamin, executive director of the American Public Health Association, who was Maryland’s health secretary during the 2001 terrorist and anthrax attacks.
> 
> Officials won't say how many stockpile warehouses exist. But there are at least six, according to a 2016 independent report. All the locations are secret, including this one in an industrial complex off a busy highway. A reporter allowed to tour the facility had to agree not to disclose the location. No camera, video equipment or cellphone is permitted inside.
> 
> Inside one of the warehouses of the Strategic National Stockpile are containers of medical supplies ready for shipment in the event of a large-scale public health incident. These supplies can be sent out within 12 hours of a federal decision to deploy. (CDC)
> In the early hours of a crisis, the warehouse can send an affected city or region a “12-hour push package,” a pre-configured cache of 130 containers of antibiotics, syringes and oxygen tubing, enough to fill the belly of a widebody plane. “About 50 tons of materiel,” said Shirley Mabry, the stockpile’s chief logistics officer.
> 
> 
> In the section of the warehouse where biologic drugs such as botulism antitoxins are stored at minus-4 degrees Fahrenheit, workers wear full-body insulated suits. Because of the intense cold they are limited to 20 minutes inside the two enormous freezers, just enough time to drive a forklift in and retrieve a pallet of medicine. An intensely loud vibrating sound makes conversation impossible.
> 
> Nationwide, the repository contains enough medical countermeasures to add up to more than 133,995 pallets. Laid flat, they’d cover more than 31 football fields — or 41 acres of land. They contain enough vaccine to protect every person in America from smallpox.
> 
> The stockpile program was created in 1999 under President Bill Clinton to respond to terrorist events, including the first World Trade Center bombing, the sarin gas attack on the Tokyo subway and the Oklahoma City bombing. The original goal was to be ready for chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear threats. The repository includes nearly 2,000 caches of nerve agent antidotes, known as Chempacks, that are stored and maintained separately from the warehouses at more than 1,300 locations around the country where they can be accessed quickly.
> 
> 
> Over time, the stockpile’s mission has expanded to include natural disasters and emerging infectious disease threats. The stockpile deployed antiviral medicine during the 2009-2010 swine flu pandemic, and vaccines, portable cots and other supplies during the hurricanes that devastated Houston and Puerto Rico last year. As the only source of botulism antitoxin in the United States, it also sends medicine for about 100 cases a year of severe food poisoning.
> 
> The inventory exceeds 1,000 categories of drugs and other items, but CDC’s budget hasn’t always been able to keep up with the program’s ever-growing list of needs.
> 
> Houston’s George R. Brown Convention Center became a shelter for those displaced by Hurricane Harvey. (Jabin Botsford/The Washington Post)
> “It’s a mission among many pressing missions among the CDC,” said Tara O’Toole, who was undersecretary for science and technology under President Barack Obama and chaired a National Academy of Sciences, Engineering and Medicine committee in 2016 that reviewed the challenges facing the program. “Bottom line, it's a good idea to lay the responsibility of the cost of maintaining it on the same people who decide what to put in the stockpile.”
> 
> 
> The group of federal agencies making decisions about what goes in the repository is led by the ASPR office, which is headed by former Air Force physician Robert Kadlec. He is a former special assistant to President George W. Bush on biodefense and former deputy staff director of the Senate Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Kadlec stresses that the impending change has nothing to do with CDC’s performance. “The question here is whether we can get better efficiencies,” he said in an interview. At the same time, he said he will be able to advocate most effectively for the program to give it greater visibility, which could lead to more funding.
> 
> “Quite frankly, by the back of the envelope, they need more money,” he said.
> 
> When the stockpile was established, CDC was the only major public health agency in the federal government. The ASPR office, created in 2006 in the wake of Hurricane Katrina to manage emergency responses across the government, was historically focused on natural disasters and threats from dirty bombs or crude biological or chemical weapons, he said. But since then, the world has changed, with many more unpredictable threats. The ASPR office needs to change to meet these threats. “The decision to move the stockpile, I think, was just a natural one,” Kadlec said.
> 
> 
> Yet Congress has some bipartisan concerns about the stockpile’s future. Republican and Democratic appropriators, who just gave the program budget a slight boost for this year, signaled their unease as part of the recently passed spending bill. They specifically highlighted CDC’s “unique expertise in public health preparedness and response, science-based policy and decision-making, public health communication, and coordination with state and local groups.” Lawmakers also “strongly urged” HHS Secretary Alex Azar to “maintain a strong and central role for CDC” in the program.
> 
> Kadlec testified April 18 at a House Appropriations subcommittee hearing on next year's HHS biodefense budget. Rep. Tom Cole, (R-Okla.), who chairs the health subcommittee, told Kadlec his main concern is “that we make this organizational change in a way that makes [the stockpile] stronger, not one that's duplicative, let alone something that might disrupt the relationships we have.”
> 
> Sen. Patty Murray (Wash.), ranking Democrat on the Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee, faults the administration for failing to get “any input from Congress” despite the fact that lawmakers are in the process of reauthorizing the law that includes the Strategic National Stockpile.
> 
> 
> “We have yet to see proof this large-scale public health program with complex state, local and federal partnerships would be better served at ASPR than at CDC,” Murray wrote in a letter in February to Mick Mulvaney, President Trump’s budget director. At the CDC, she said, the program “may be better protected from politicization and therefore better able to be scientifically driven.”
> 
> Mulvaney defended the plan in his response, saying it will “streamline operational decisions during responses to public health and other emergencies and improve responsiveness.” It is unlikely Congress could derail the move, but appropriators have to fund it and still can provide direction and oversight.
> 
> At CDC, the program’s current director is hoping its planned move this fall will provide new ways to improve the stockpile’s capability. Regardless of where it is located within HHS, Greg Burel said, in an emergency “we will not change the way we respond.”
> 
> *Read more:*
> 
> CDC seeks new labs for bioterror pathogens to replace aging facility
> 
> In emotional speech, CDC's new director vows to uphold science
> 
> This woman is first human infected with rare eye worm
> 
> 
> 0 Comments
> Lena Sun
> Lena H. Sun is a national reporter for The Washington Post covering health with a special focus on public health and infectious disease. A longtime reporter at The Post, she has covered the Metro transit system, immigration, education and was a Beijing
> _


Fun fact about the stockpile--since as a Public Health employee---we basically are taught to be preppers and we know where our regional Stockpile is and how to set up shop within 12 hrs since it takes that long to helicopter it into our area. We have a small local one as well as its mostly push packs and vaccines, stuff for anthrax, malaria, influenza, masks, gloves, etc... Its why DeSantis wants Trump to call an emergency to our state so we can be on alert for deployment. 

1. A stockpile actually was developed pre-WWII. And it was actually 3X as large than it currently is. It went away in the 70's because its SUPER SUPER expensive.You have to replace expiring equipment, mes, prophylaxis, antidotes, and buy more. Yes there are smallpox meds there too. (also, the conspiracies that the gov't keeps strains of disease on hand is true--so they can develop meds/vaccines for new strains when they mutate so the reasons are practical, same for the patents they keep on drugs and meds)  But it had everything- hundreds of millions of masks, there ARE VENTILATORS charged and ready to go, equipment, hazmat, shields, vaccines, drugs, etc. Its impressive and however you're thinking now, think bigger. Its impressive now but it was even bigger before. Its hard to keep and this is the issue citizens have when keeping prep materials for themselves for a pandemic/disaster that may never come (but here we are).
2. Clinton was the one who actually reauthorized it in 1999 and renamed it the national stockpile. It was for military only and Clinton made one for citizens which is the one we have. It included lots of trucks, raw materials for bombs, buildings, etc, and what we have as part of SNS now but again, much bigger.
3. Unfortunately---for equipment its already strained.
4. One of the problems that they are saying but not saying is that state governments cannot purchase because they are being outbid by the Federal government...The only reason the Feds are buying stuff is because of one reason----to replenish the stockpile due to what I mentioned in #3.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

intellectualuva said:


> Ive been curious about this since I saw Contagion. I would love to get an understanding of the *distribution plans and some of the other logistics involved*.


Usually the military is involved but your local health departments are set up and trained to dispense materials and set up PODS (points of dispensions) so people can drive through. I mentioned way upthread a week or so ago about our team at our HD training yearly on how to set up PODS. We go into an incident command structure based on experience and training and work with local law enforcement, fire, EMS, military if need be. We have to have all of them involved because we are trained to also expect the "Worried well" to come in and cause a ruckus/panic/threats, often taking resources away from the people who actually HAVE symptoms of say Anthrax. We usually recieve screening citeria for PODS depending on the contaigion from the CDC by the time we set up. We already know that based on current Stockpile levels at the last inventory...if we had an Anthrax exposure and more than 50K are affected....get out of dodge or hunker in place. Our city has 200K souls living here. We are trained for these things but politicians are not and have NO idea. The State of Florida, including our HD is tapped ALL THE TIME to teach and educate other states. We definitely know disasters down here.

when this structure breaks down or resources runs out...the military takes over. At this point HD staff are relieved....We did have this with Hurricane Irma when the entire state was affected based on its path. Gov. Rick Scott smartly declared an emergency while it was still far out. The year before he was slow even though Andrew Gillum who was Mayor here got things going locally very fast. Of course Scott was acting all Trump-like so he and Scott fought it out...a lot. It ws a pain to witness.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

tigereyes83 said:


> Is it required by law to have temp taken? My husband is a trucker and I suspect he wouldn't be Ok with this either. He would most likely leave items outside..
> Can you request a designated drop off area outside?


No. Its not a state law or mandate. The State Surgeon General is asking us to screen based on Gov. DeSantis' recommendations bc we are a state entity that is essential services... We actually depend on them for lifting it bc mostly women work here. They are actually delivering needed materials like Special formula for medically complex kids and babies and gloves, sanitizing wipes, etc to protect the nurses. We are going to have to suck it up and lift it ourselves but this could present another risk to the employee. The delivery people are coming in contact with many other people in the area and then us. Exposure = risk, and our attempts to screen being ignored helps no one. The fed ex worker who barged in there yesterday had a high temperature (104) and could have some kind of medical issue; Flu, COVID, Strep, who knows? He wouldnt even call his doctor or the Main Health dept line so what can we do? He could be in the hospital within weeks---he is just hurting himself....But he is walking around possibly sick not even caring. Just wants to do his job and wants us to leave him alone. The UPS guy will be here tomorrow and we'll be calling dispatch with his truck number.


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Ganjababy

Is anyone having problems concentrating? I am doing 2 online courses and I am struggling to concentrate. I would just not bother but I need the certificate and I cannot afford to waste the money. It’s only the thought of the money going down the drain why I bother to do the work. But it’s soooo tedious because of my lack of interest. I just want to watch the news and then when that’s too much escape with movies and tv shows...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> No. Its not a state law or mandate. The State Surgeon General is asking us to screen based on Gov. DeSantis' recommendations bc we are a state entity that is essential services... We actually depend on them for lifting it bc mostly women work here. They are actually delivering needed materials like Special formula for medically complex kids and babies and gloves, sanitizing wipes, etc to protect the nurses. We are going to have to suck it up and lift it ourselves but this could present another risk to the employee. The delivery people are coming in contact with many other people in the area and then us. Exposure = risk, and our attempts to screen being ignored helps no one. The fed ex worker who barged in there yesterday had a high temperature (104) and could have some kind of medical issue; Flu, COVID, Strep, who knows? He wouldnt even call his doctor or the Main Health dept line so what can we do? He could be in the hospital within weeks---he is just hurting himself....But he is walking around possibly sick not even caring. Just wants to do his job and wants us to leave him alone. The UPS guy will be here tomorrow and we'll be calling dispatch with his truck number.



Leave the boxes in a designated area and spray those suckers before yall push/open them somewhere closer possibly ?


----------



## shelli4018

@Guapa1 How are you feeling today?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Leave the boxes in a designated area and spray those suckers before yall push/open them somewhere closer possibly ?


We're going to figure something out. That may work.


----------



## Layluh

Ganjababy said:


> Is anyone having problems concentrating? I am doing 2 online courses and I am struggling to concentrate. I would just not bother but I need the certificate and I cannot afford to waste the money. It’s only the thought of the money going down the drain why I bother to do the work. But it’s soooo tedious because of my lack of interest. I just want to watch the news and then when that’s too much escape with movies and tv shows...


Im taking calculus online. Tell me about it!


----------



## qchelle

An associate of mine just posted that her 13 month old had labored breathing and a fever. At the hospital (a world renowned hospital) they told them that they didn't have enough swabs to test for anything, so to go home and monitor the baby.


----------



## Chromia

This shortage of supplies is such a shame.

A Congresswoman from Michigan was just on TV talking about asking tattoo parlors and nail salons for their masks and gloves to give to medical staff.


----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Fun fact about the stockpile--since as a Public Health employee---we basically are taught to be preppers and we know where our regional Stockpile is and how to set up shop within 12 hrs since it takes that long to helicopter it into our area. We have a small local one as well as its mostly push packs and vaccines, stuff for anthrax, malaria, influenza, masks, gloves, etc... Its why DeSantis wants Trump to call an emergency to our state so we can be on alert for deployment.
> 
> 1. A stockpile actually was developed pre-WWII. And it was actually 3X as large than it currently is. It went away in the 70's because its SUPER SUPER expensive.You have to replace expiring equipment, mes, prophylaxis, antidotes, and buy more. Yes there are smallpox meds there too. (also, the conspiracies that the gov't keeps strains of disease on hand is true--so they can develop meds/vaccines for new strains when they mutate so the reasons are practical, same for the patents they keep on drugs and meds)  But it had everything- hundreds of millions of masks, there ARE VENTILATORS charged and ready to go, equipment, hazmat, shields, vaccines, drugs, etc. Its impressive and however you're thinking now, think bigger. Its impressive now but it was even bigger before. Its hard to keep and this is the issue citizens have when keeping prep materials for themselves for a pandemic/disaster that may never come (but here we are).
> 2. Clinton was the one who actually reauthorized it in 1999 and renamed it the national stockpile. It was for military only and Clinton made one for citizens which is the one we have. It included lots of trucks, raw materials for bombs, buildings, etc, and what we have as part of SNS now but again, much bigger.
> 3. Unfortunately---for equipment its already strained.
> 4. One of the problems that they are saying but not saying is that state governments cannot purchase because they are being outbid by the Federal government...The only reason the Feds are buying stuff is because of one reason----to replenish the stockpile due to what I mentioned in #3.



I remember hearing I think gov of New York saying that the Federal Government kept out bidding them. I didn't understand this for many reasons. Now you have explained it in conjunction with the article posted by @Layluh about the stockpile. I understand it now! Another piece of the puzzle has locked into place. Thank you @naturalgyrl5199 . So...ahm...what else you want to share?


----------



## Chromia

AutoZone now has free curbside pickup.  Buy at AutoZone.com, pick up your order and stay in your car.


----------



## nycutiepie

Ganjababy said:


> Is anyone having problems concentrating? I am doing 2 online courses and I am struggling to concentrate. I would just not bother but I need the certificate and I cannot afford to waste the money. It’s only the thought of the money going down the drain why I bother to do the work. But it’s soooo tedious because of my lack of interest. I just want to watch the news and then when that’s too much escape with movies and tv shows...


I’m in the same boat but I’m running around my house doing nothing...I have a zillion things to do.


----------



## nycutiepie

qchelle said:


> An associate of mine just posted that her 13 month old had labored breathing and a fever. At the hospital (a world renowned hospital) they told them that they didn't have enough swabs to test for anything, so to go home and monitor the baby.


This hurts my heart


----------



## Ganjababy

That is dire! Babies are usually priority. Especially with breathing problem


qchelle said:


> An associate of mine just posted that her 13 month old had labored breathing and a fever. At the hospital (a world renowned hospital) they told them that they didn't have enough swabs to test for anything, so to go home and monitor the baby.


----------



## awhyley

Chicoro said:


> *Formally Declaring an Emergency in a City and How it Impacts City Workers Who Perform Trash Pick-Up*
> 
> City must declare a state of Emergency.
> Depending upon the union contract of the city, the city must then have to pay union workers to come to work during the emergency.
> Usually, if it is in the union contract, then they city  must pay those workers an escalated rate also known as hazard pay. (Learned this from Omari Hardwick video).
> 
> Pittsburgh has declared an Emergency but it looks like there is nothing place in the contract for the workers who do the trash pickup that gets invoked automatically in a state of emergency.



Whoa.  I hope that these guys get sorted out, because if they back down, no one's going to remember this when the virus has passed.  The government is having all kinds of meetings to give out money, so they needs to invoke and give these guys their dollars.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Chicoro said:


> I remember hearing I think gov of New York saying that the Federal Government kept out bidding them. I didn't understand this for many reasons. Now you have explained it in conjunction with the article posted by @Layluh about the stockpile. I understand it now! Another piece of the puzzle has locked into place. Thank you @naturalgyrl5199 . So...ahm...what else you want to share?


Nothing new. Hunker down. Keep personal home inventory monitored and make supply runs as needed. Be prepared for a possible total shut down even if there isnt one.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

awhyley said:


> Whoa.  I hope that these guys get sorted out, because if they back down, no one's going to remember this when the virus has passed.  The government is having all kinds of meetings to give out money, so they needs to invoke and give these guys their dollars.


Agreed. No trash collection will lead to a new set of health crises.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Here on the news in South Florida, they mentioned shutting down a few of the drive-up corona testing locations because they ran out of the actual swabs to do the tests


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ganjababy said:


> Is anyone having problems concentrating? I am doing 2 online courses and I am struggling to concentrate. I would just not bother but I need the certificate and I cannot afford to waste the money. It’s only the thought of the money going down the drain why I bother to do the work. But it’s soooo tedious because of my lack of interest. I just want to watch the news and then when that’s too much escape with movies and tv shows...



I 100% feel you, but I'm on the other side. I'm a college professor and converted all of my classes to an online format last week. It is truly crazy because students are worried, stressed, lacking focus, etc., and yet and still, there's got to be a path to help them finish out this class. A global pandemic was on nobody's radar when we started this class in January.

I canceled a few assignments, altered others, and extended out due dates. In speaking with students, some are juggling work, homeschooling kids, and finishing my class; others are suddenly without a source of income as businesses have been closed; and then other students are working on a near constant basis keeping our grocery stores and hospitals up and running. And a lot of them going stir crazy from being stuck inside all the time.

Shoot - I'm all over the place and having trouble concentrating too. Super annoyed about the college administration harping on about this as if it's "business as usual." It's just NOT.  I was up front and told my students why I canceled a paper that was due. I said if they're having trouble concentrating, imagine having to read and grade 150 of these mugs... LOL. Nah. We're good with *more than enough* work to do before the end of the semester. And no one objected either, lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My sister just texted me. A Tampa
Police officer tested positive and they quarantined 35 others. 10 awaiting results and 3 had international travel.


----------



## intellectualuva

Thanks @naturalgyrl5199 

I love stuff like that. 

Also, for whoever needs to complain about a specific UPS driver, if you know the location of the building you don't need the car number.  The PDS or even one of the clerks can pull who and which driver by address. Also, center manager and on road sups know too. The best time to call and ask for a center manager or on road supervisor is after 430 when the drivers are getting back or before 730 for a more direct solution. Even if you get the Customer Center for the building, ask for which center services your address. They should put you right through an office. Don't let them tell you to call the 800 number, demand a center manager or on road supervisor. If I still had friends there, I could atleast find names of numbers of who you can call but I've been gone nearly 10 years and most of my peeps left not too long after me.

Another backdoor option is to ask to be transferred to the IE or PE office and then from there find out which center and find numbers. Most of the time, they'll transfer you and/or give you the number to get you to leave them alone. Lol.


----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> Saw this on news.  People  need to be careful and use some sense when it comes to things like this.  Especially not taking advice from Trump.  When he talked about this Dr. Fauci (spelling?) was quick to say it needed more studies.
> 
> Subscribe
> The Guardian - Back to home
> 
> News
> Opinion
> Sport
> Culture
> Lifestyle
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show caption
> Coronavirus outbreak
> *Arizona man dies after taking coronavirus ‘cure’ Trump touted with false claims*
> Wife survives after couple in their 60s ingested chloroquine phosphate, which Trump falsely claimed was approved to treat coronavirus
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> 
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> _
> _Associated Press in Phoenix, Arizona
> Tue 24 Mar 2020 08.28 EDT
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> _
> _A Phoenix-area man has died and his wife was in critical condition after the couple took chloroquine phosphate, an additive used to clean fish tanks that is also found in an anti-malaria medication touted by Donald Trump as a treatment for Covid-19.
> 
> Older people would rather die than let Covid-19 harm US economy – Texas official
> Banner Health said on Monday the couple in their 60s got sick within half an hour of ingesting the additive. The man could not be resuscitated at hospital but the woman was able to throw up much of the chemical.
> 
> “Trump kept saying it was basically pretty much a cure,” the woman told NBC.
> 
> She said her advice would be: “Don’t take anything. Don’t believe anything. Don’t believe anything that the president says and his people … call your doctor.”
> 
> It’s unclear if the couple took chloroquine phosphate specifically because of Covid-19, the disease caused by the coronavirus.
> 
> “Given the uncertainty around Covid-19, we understand that people are trying to find new ways to prevent or treat this virus, but self-medicating is not the way to do so,” said Dr Daniel Brooks, Banner Poison and Drug Information Center medical director.
> 
> “The last thing that we want right now is to inundate our emergency departments with patients who believe they found a vague and risky solution that could potentially jeopardize their health.”
> 
> At a news conference last week, Trump falsely stated that the Food and Drug Administration had just approved the use of an anti-malaria medication called chloroquine to treat patients infected with coronavirus.
> 
> Even after the FDA chief clarified that the drug still needs to be tested for that use, Trump overstated the drug’s potential upside in containing the virus.
> 
> Chloroquine is obtained by prescription, and Banner Health is urging medical providers against prescribing it to people who are not hospitalised.
> 
> The difference between the fish tank cleaning additive the couple took and the drug used to treat malaria is the way they are formulated.
> 
> The man’s death came as the number of Covid-19 cases in Arizona spiked more than 50% in one day, from 152 on Sunday to 235 on Monday, according to the state health department.
> 
> Pima county reported its first coronavirus death: a woman in her 50s with an underlying health condition. It was the third Covid-19 death in Arizona. Two men, one in his 70s and one in his 50s, both had underlying conditions.
> 
> People have tested positive in 11 of Arizona’s 15 counties, including 139 cases in Maricopa county, the state’s most populous.
> 
> For most people, the virus causes only mild or moderate symptoms such as fever and cough. For some, older adults and people with health problems, it can cause more severe illness including pneumonia. The vast majority recover.
> 
> 
> Topics
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Coronavirus outbreak
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Arizona
> 
> Donald Trump
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> news
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Share on Facebook
> 
> Share on Twitter
> 
> Share via Email
> 
> Share on LinkedIn
> 
> Share on Pinterest
> 
> Share on WhatsApp
> 
> Share on Messenger
> _
> _View on theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> About us
> 
> Contact us
> 
> Complaints and corrections
> 
> Securedrop
> 
> Work for us
> 
> Privacy policy
> 
> Cookie policy
> 
> Terms & conditions
> 
> Help
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> All topics
> 
> All writers
> 
> Modern Slavery Act
> 
> Digital newspaper archive
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Twitter
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Advertise with us
> 
> Search jobs
> 
> Dating
> 
> Patrons
> 
> Discount Codes
> _
> _Support The Guardian
> Contribute
> Subscribe
> Back to top
> © 2020 Guardian News & Media Limited or its affiliated companies. All rights reserved._



Hate to harsh but how the hell you are going to take medications due to the advice of Drump?

Sorry but you got to go.

#survivalofthefittest


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wow. These fools in NJ just don’t care.  They having parties and weddings receptions.  

wth is wrong with these people??? My God!


----------



## Lute

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Wow. These fools in NJ just don’t care.  They having parties and weddings receptions.
> 
> wth is wrong with these people??? My God!



What happened?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

qchelle said:


> An associate of mine just posted that her 13 month old had labored breathing and a fever. At the hospital (a world renowned hospital) they told them that they didn't have enough swabs to test for anything, so to go home and monitor the baby.


Unacceptable!!  Babies especially go down so fast.  I wouldnt be able to sleep.  They would have had to search high and low for a solution before I took my baby home.  If a baby goes down unless they have a preexisting heart issue it almost always starts with a respiratory problem.
Hope the peanut feels better.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Lute said:


> What happened?



https://www.rlsmedia.com/article/nj...cy-orders-related-covid-19-pandemic-will-face


----------



## tigereyes83

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> No. Its not a state law or mandate. The State Surgeon General is asking us to screen based on Gov. DeSantis' recommendations bc we are a state entity that is essential services... We actually depend on them for lifting it bc mostly women work here. They are actually delivering needed materials like Special formula for medically complex kids and babies and gloves, sanitizing wipes, etc to protect the nurses. We are going to have to suck it up and lift it ourselves but this could present another risk to the employee. The delivery people are coming in contact with many other people in the area and then us. Exposure = risk, and our attempts to screen being ignored helps no one. The fed ex worker who barged in there yesterday had a high temperature (104) and could have some kind of medical issue; Flu, COVID, Strep, who knows? He wouldnt even call his doctor or the Main Health dept line so what can we do? He could be in the hospital within weeks---he is just hurting himself....But he is walking around possibly sick not even caring. Just wants to do his job and wants us to leave him alone. The UPS guy will be here tomorrow and we'll be calling dispatch with his truck number.



I don’t think they are mandated to lift anything inside buildings or to help you guys lift  ( I will ask my hubby) It’s a slippery slope calling in the truck numbers with them. They can be petty.. and trust me they communicate with each other about drop areas that are difficult. This is a difficult situation for everyone. Your right.. They probably want to just do their job and leave. 

I highly recommend finding an area for them to drop and not escalate. Just my opinion.


----------



## Layluh

Something good just happened from this.  this is kind of unrelated but remember how i told yall im handling the distribution of testing equipment and medical supplies?

Well the chief called me in his office and said hes going to create a position doing some type of budget analysis/ statistics and data analysis. He had compliment after compliment to give me! Im so excited. 

Now let's hope i don't die. Lol

@Chicoro


----------



## intellectualuva

tigereyes83 said:


> I don’t think they are mandated to lift anything inside buildings or to help you guys lift  ( I will ask my hubby) It’s a slippery slope calling in the truck numbers with them. They can be petty.. and trust me they communicate with each other about drop areas that are difficult. This is a difficult situation for everyone. Your right.. They probably want to just do their job and leave.
> 
> I highly recommend finding an area for them to drop and not escalate. Just my opinion.



It didn't sound like she was asking them to lift for them, it sounded like she wanted to check his temperature before entering the building and she feels forced to find another drop off location because he refuses to accommodate them.

In the same way, drivers have special requirements for stops that require IDs, buzz in/sign in, security checks, domestic/wild animal avoidance, package drop locations, etc, they can make accommodations for a temperature check before entering a building. Some drivers can do whatever for a residential stop (within reason of course), but when it comes to commercial stops not so much. Its a simple communication for a UPS driver to be informed of a new procedure before entering a building, no different than any new protocol for a commercial stop. I can't speak for FedEx since they are contractors, but UPS drivers cannot and should not just do willy nilly at commercial stops just cause or be petty in retaliation, especially not a government building.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Ganjababy

.


----------



## King of Sorrow

Ganjababy said:


> I’m shocked even though they kept saying it was coming. But yesterday the deaths in total was 247 and so far today it jumped to 921!!! Today in the US? So nearly 700 died today? Or am I getting it wrong?



We currently have a total of 928 deaths, of which 223 occurred on Wednesday.


*Wednesday has been deadliest day in reported coronavirus deaths in US*
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/health/coronavirus-state-actions-wednesday/index.html

_The dramatic spike *brought the number of novel coronavirus deaths since the outbreak reached the United States in late January to at least 928*. Sunday morning -- less than four days ago -- the nationwide total was 326 deaths, according to CNN data derived from state reports.

Officials reported *223 deaths Wednesday*, an increase higher than any other day. Tuesday saw 164 reports. Experts have said numbers will rise dramatically as more tests are administered and analyzed._​


----------



## Chicoro

_"This is Dr. Kizzmekia S. Corbett, a viral immunologist, working with the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), taking the lead to develop a vaccine for the coronavirus." from Chrissie on YouTube







Dr Kizzmekia Corbett, left, senior research fellow and scientific lead for coronavirus vaccines and immunopathogenesis team in the Viral Pathogenesis Laboratory, talked with President Donald Trump as he toured the Viral Pathogenesis Laboratory at the NIH in Bethesda, Md. – Pic Credit: AP_

Dr. Corbett and her team are using the template for the SARS vaccine since the Coronavirus comes from the same family, swapping genetic code to make it more palatable for the current virus in a strategy that Corbett calls “plug and play.”

Corbett is a viral immunologist by training whose research interests entail elucidating mechanisms of viral pathogenesis and host immunity as they pertain to vaccine development.

She graduated from the University of Maryland, Baltimore County with a Bachelor of Science degree in Biological Sciences and another one in Sociology in 2008. She is an NIH scholar and also a Meyerhoff Scholar. In 2014, she earned her PhD in Microbiology and Immunology from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill in 2014.

Currently, Dr Corbett and her team have begun running the first human trials of the vaccine in Seattle, just 66 days after the initial viral sequence release, which according to her is “a testament to rapid vaccine development for emerging diseases.”

Volunteers will receive two doses of the vaccine – mRNA-1273 – that are monitored 28 days apart in an effort to see how well the medicine “stimulates an immune response to a protein on the virus’s surface.”

“Phase 1 will only test on 45 patients but the second phase of the trial will require a larger number of participants,” Forbes reports.

“Finding a safe and effective vaccine to prevent infection with SARS-CoV-2 is an urgent public health priority,” Anthony S. Fauci, head of the NIAID said. “This Phase 1 study, launched in record speed, is an important first step toward achieving that goal”.

https://face2faceafrica.com/article...-developing-a-vaccine-against-the-coronavirus

Looking like a regal queen and goddess upon her throne. (I think this is the same lady.)


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

Designer Makes 500 Masks Per Day


----------



## Chicoro

*Dr. John Campbell: Making the Invisible Enemy Visible*


How to make the invisible corona virus visible:


Testing: Swabs, tests to determine who is positive for Covid-19 and who *has* Covid-19 (anti-gen)

Testing: Mass antibody testing to determine who may be asymptomatic and* had *Covid-19 exposure (anti-body)

Quarantining those infected
Isolating and Social Distancing of the uninfected
Tracing back the path of the infected
Identifying those in contact with the infected
Identifying clusters

Breaking the chain of infection
Repeat


----------



## Chicoro

I thought this had been resolved: Competition on State, National and International Level for Supplies


----------



## Chicoro

Layluh said:


> Something good just happened from this.  this is kind of unrelated but remember how i told yall im handling the distribution of testing equipment and medical supplies?
> 
> Well the chief called me in his office and said hes going to create a position doing some type of budget analysis/ statistics and data analysis. He had compliment after compliment to give me! Im so excited.
> 
> *Now let's hope i don't die.* Lol
> 
> @Chicoro




You still don't get it! You have been prepared for this 'hour'. I personally don't think anything is going to happen to you. You are much too valuable to your organization right now.

Please make sure you RECEIVE in writing the name of the position, the duties associated with it and the pay and keep a copy AT HOME.

Compliments are fabulous, but don't allow them to distract you from receiving the tangible and financial benefits that you have _ALREADY earned and deserve_.

*Stay focused*:
The ball is in your court if and when he follows through with this analysis. I want you to know that when the ball is in your court, the POWER to negotiate is in YOUR hands. When he makes the offer, you have the permission to negotiate and ask for what you want.  You can choose to invoke that power and negotiate for what you want. That includes more money, a specific way or wording your title and position, etc. Or, you can choose to not invoke YOUR power. It is, of course, up to you.

I know that you will make the best decision for you. My goal in saying this is to ENSURE that you REALIZE the opportunity that has been layed before you and that you realize the POWER that you wield. Your intelligence, education, work-ethic and that which makes you - YOU- have prepared you for this moment. Seize the moment and grab that ring. You may never get an opportunity like this again.

You wield the power to lift yourself.
You wield the power to lift others.​
Step into your power, baby!  We all already know your hair and skin look beautiful while doing it.
Keep us posted.​

Bravo, @Layluh !


----------



## Chicoro

President D. Trump: We cannot let the cure, be worse than the problem.

Benjamin Franklin:  An ounce of_ prevention _is worth a pound of cure.

Ms  Lil'  Chicoro:  Sigh...


----------



## Chicoro

A record, documentation for this thread:


Trump timeline about the virus, from: it's only 1 person, to it's going away soon... Never forget this.

Dr. Fauci says that the coronavirus is 10x more deadly than the flu. Never forget this.


Don Lemon says Trump is gaslighting you and rolls the tape
1,443,389 views
•Mar 18, 2020


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Went outside to get my laundry detergent out of the back of the truck at 840 pm last night. Police Officer in his car was sitting right on my corner.  Lights flashing and all.


----------



## discodumpling

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> https://www.rlsmedia.com/article/nj...cy-orders-related-covid-19-pandemic-will-face


Idiots! Charge all of em!! Lots of people aren't going to take this seriously until this sickness is knocking on their door.


----------



## MzRhonda

tigereyes83 said:


> What kind of charger is it? I have quite a few hanging around..


My husband found 1 locally at Best Buy thank you


----------



## Ganjababy

Okay thanks





King of Sorrow said:


> We currently have a total of 928 deaths, of which 223 occurred on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> *Wednesday has been deadliest day in reported coronavirus deaths in US*
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/health/coronavirus-state-actions-wednesday/index.html
> 
> _The dramatic spike *brought the number of novel coronavirus deaths since the outbreak reached the United States in late January to at least 928*. Sunday morning -- less than four days ago -- the nationwide total was 326 deaths, according to CNN data derived from state reports.
> 
> Officials reported *223 deaths Wednesday*, an increase higher than any other day. Tuesday saw 164 reports. Experts have said numbers will rise dramatically as more tests are administered and analyzed._​


----------



## awhyley

King of Sorrow said:


> We currently have a total of 928 deaths, of which 223 occurred on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> *Wednesday has been deadliest day in reported coronavirus deaths in US*
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/health/coronavirus-state-actions-wednesday/index.html



Hmmm, this is really getting bad.  The time for Mr. Nice Guy is over.  Even if you have to barracade some of these people in their homes, it sounds like that's going to be the only option in short order.  Over here, we're under 24hr lockdown until Mar31, which they might extend for another 30 days, because some (alot of) idiots went to (crowded) the beach last weekend.  What is it with people and the beach anyways?  So on Monday, we'll know the verdict.  It's already sounding like,



It's only day 4, and I'm already stir crazy.


----------



## OhTall1

Chicoro said:


>


This was a good interview.  "You don't pick the timeline, the virus picks the timeline."  Yep.

Interesting that all these people need to tap dance around the President's foolishness vs. giving us straight, direct messaging on what we need to be doing to stop the spread.  Gov. Larry Hogan in MD is another one that's been giving good interviews.  He was on CNN the other night talking about imaginary countdown clocks, and how MD would focus on the guidance of health experts and the smart people at SME agencies.  Shading Trump without using his name and giving the media the chance to turn this into a war of words between the two.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Just yesterday at the press conference they said we have plenty of PPE for hospitals but these people were  using Trash bags

*Nurse dies in New York hospital where workers are reduced to using trash bags as protective medical gear*
Sarah Al-Arshani

2 hours ago




Hospital workers near a tent erected to test for the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) at the Brooklyn Hospital Center in Brooklyn, New York City, U.S., March 19, 2020.
REUTERS/Andrew Kelly

A healthcare worker in a New York City hospital died from COVID-19 on Tuesday.
He was working with COVID-19 patients and was diagnosed with the virus almost two weeks ago, according to the New York Post.
Protective equipment is running low: Healthcare workers in the same hospital system posted photos of themselves on Facebook wearing garbage bags

A nurse at Mount Sinai Hospital in New York died from COVID-19 after contracting coronavirus almost two weeks ago. Protective medical gowns are in such short supply in the Mount Sinai system that some nurses have started to use "Hefty" brand garbage bags instead, according to photos on social media.

The New York Post reported that Kious Kelly, an assistant nursing manager at Mount Sinai Hospital in Manhattan, died on Tuesday. Kelly was 48 years old.

His sister confirmed his death to The Post, saying she was told he had been in the ICU, but that he did not think it was serious. The Post did not specify how he contracted the virus.

"We are deeply saddened by the passing of a beloved member of our nursing staff," Renatt Brodsky, a spokesperson for the Mount Sinai Health System told Business Insider in a statement. Brodsky did not provide any further details.

In the United States, New York state has become the epicenter for the coronavirus outbreak, with more than 33,000 infections and over 360 deaths. In New York and other areas in the US with large outbreaks, healthcare workers are reporting shortages of personal protective equipment, like masks, gowns, face shields, and gloves.


At Mount Sinai West, in the same hospital system where Kelly worked, nurses published a photo on social media showing them fashioning plastic trash bags into protective outfits, according to the Post.

"NO MORE GOWNS IN THE WHOLE HOSPITAL," they wrote on Facebook. "NO MORE MASKS AND REUSING THE DISPOSABLE ONES … NURSES FIGURING IT OUT DURING COVID-19 CRISIS." One nurse is seen holding a box of Hefty "Strong" 33-gallon bags, more commonly used for lining household trash cans.

CORONAVIRUS LIVE UPDATES 8 hours agoCoronavirus: Latest news

Senate passes $2 trillion coronavirus relief bill, which includes checks for Americans and small business loans.
Airlines would get the $60 billion bailout they asked for in the new Senate coronavirus stimulus bill, which would prohibit layoffs and ban stock buybacks and dividends.
The coronavirus mutates more slowly than the flu — which means a vaccine will likely be effective long-term.
Asian countries risk new waves of coronavirus infections when they lift lockdowns. The same could happen in the rest of the world.
Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti warns of mass death, condemns 'false hope,' and tells us his city will be on lockdown for another two months — and to 'be prepared for longer.'


----------



## Chicoro

Here's a paper to which Dr. Kizzmekia S. Corbett contributed:






*Cryo-EM structure of the 2019-nCoV spike in the prefusion conformation*


Daniel Wrapp1,*, 
Nianshuang Wang1,*, 
Kizzmekia S. Corbett2, 
Jory A. Goldsmith1, 
Ching-Lin Hsieh1, 
Olubukola Abiona2, 
Barney S. Graham2, 
Jason S. McLellan1,†
 
See all authors and affiliations

Science  13 Mar 2020:
Vol. 367, Issue 6483, pp. 1260-1263
DOI: 10.1126/science.abb2507 

*Structure of the nCoV trimeric spike*
The World Health Organization has declared the outbreak of a novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) to be a public health emergency of international concern. The virus binds to host cells through its trimeric spike glycoprotein, making this protein a key target for potential therapies and diagnostics. Wrapp _et al._ determined a 3.5-angstrom-resolution structure of the 2019-nCoV trimeric spike protein by cryo–electron microscopy. Using biophysical assays, the authors show that this protein binds at least 10 times more tightly than the corresponding spike protein of severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS)–CoV to their common host cell receptor. They also tested three antibodies known to bind to the SARS-CoV spike protein but did not detect binding to the 2019-nCoV spike protein. These studies provide valuable information to guide the development of medical counter-measures for 2019-nCoV.

_Science_, this issue p. 1260
*Abstract*
The outbreak of a novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) represents a pandemic threat that has been declared a public health emergency of international concern. The CoV spike (S) glycoprotein is a key target for vaccines, therapeutic antibodies, and diagnostics. To facilitate medical countermeasure development, we determined a 3.5-angstrom-resolution cryo–electron microscopy structure of the 2019-nCoV S trimer in the prefusion conformation. The predominant state of the trimer has one of the three receptor-binding domains (RBDs) rotated up in a receptor-accessible conformation. We also provide biophysical and structural evidence that the 2019-nCoV S protein binds angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) with higher affinity than does severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS)-CoV S. Additionally, we tested several published SARS-CoV RBD-specific monoclonal antibodies and found that they do not have appreciable binding to 2019-nCoV S, suggesting that antibody cross-reactivity may be limited between the two RBDs. The structure of 2019-nCoV S should enable the rapid development and evaluation of medical countermeasures to address the ongoing public health crisis.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

China


----------



## Jmartjrmd

≡
*TheHill*

_*STATE WATCH*
March 25, 2020 - 05:21 PM EDT
*California governor, big banks agree to 90-day mortgage grace period*






BY J. EDWARD MORENO
TWEET SHARE EMAIL



California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) announced Wednesday that major banks have agreed to a 90-day grace period for mortgage payments in the state. 

During a Wednesday briefing, Newsom said more than 200 banks, including Wells Fargo, Citibank, JPMorgan Chase and U.S. Bank, agreed to the moratorium for homeowners.

"Families should not lose their homes because of COVID-19. Very pleased that Wells Fargo, Citi, JPMorgan, and US Bank have agreed to a 90 day grace period for mortgage payments for those impacted by #COVID19," he tweeted, calling it a "big sigh of relief for millions of CA families."




Newsom also said 4,305 hotel rooms across the state have been made available for the homeless in California via an emergency grant.

The state is also restricting intake into to the California prison system, focusing on isolating prisoners and not mixing prison populations. 

Monday's briefing came less than a week after the governor called for a statewide stay-at-home order to combat the COVID-19 outbreak. Newsom said he wasn't confident the lockdown would end in early April, saying experts will make a more definitive move in the next six to eight weeks.


Newsom also announced California has distributed 24.5 million surgical masks and ordered 100 million more. He said California is "pulling its weight" when it comes to finding and purchasing the medical equipment needed.

The governor's announcement comes as the Senate mulls a $2 trillion stimulus bill.


_


----------



## vevster

No more Waffle House. They are closing locations.  At least, for now.


----------



## Ganjababy

vevster said:


> No more Waffle House. They are closing locations.


For good? Or temporarily?


----------



## brg240

Ganjababy said:


> For good? Or temporarily?


They're closing 418 stores. They have approximately 2000. I think just temporarily.


----------



## MzRhonda

I am sorry but Dr Fauci isn’t getting any applause from me he needs to say these things at these pressers not as he do the rounds in these shows. 
Again thankfully I have a Democratic Governor who is a doctor


----------



## shelli4018

My niece appears to be going through the crappy phase of this illness. Woke up yesterday unable to catch her breath due to mucous and incessant coughing. Ended up vomiting. Said she felt bad the night before and took a sleep aid. I asked her NOT to do that. It sounds dangerous to me to take a sleep aid with a condition that effects breathing.

She threw up a few times last night. But she’s up and hanging in there this morning. The NY health department said they cannot see her until next week for testing. Add a week to get results back and it’s safe to say she will be riding this thing out at home. That’s basically what they’re telling her.


----------



## shelli4018

Anyone spoken to @Guapa1 ?


----------



## meka72

I hope she makes a complete recovery. 



shelli4018 said:


> My niece appears to be going through the crappy phase of this illness. Woke up yesterday unable to catch her breath due to mucous and incessant coughing. Ended up vomiting. Said she felt bad the night before and took a sleep aid. I asked her NOT to do that. It sounds dangerous to me to take a sleep aid with a condition that effects breathing.
> 
> She threw up a few times last night. But she’s up and hanging in there this morning. The NY health department said they cannot see her until next week for testing. Add a week to get results back and it’s safe to say she will be riding this thing out at home. That’s basically what they’re telling her.


----------



## dancinstallion

shelli4018 said:


> My niece appears to be going through the crappy phase of this illness. Woke up yesterday unable to catch her breath due to mucous and incessant coughing. Ended up vomiting. Said she felt bad the night before and took a sleep aid. I asked her NOT to do that. It sounds dangerous to me to take a sleep aid with a condition that effects breathing.
> 
> She threw up a few times last night. But she’s up and hanging in there this morning. The NY health department said they cannot see her until next week for testing. Add a week to get results back and it’s safe to say she will be riding this thing out at home. That’s basically what they’re telling her.




Sorry to hear this. I hope she makes a quick recovery.  Is she taking any supplements? Vitamin c at least?


----------



## qchelle

Mother, 36, 'dies of coronavirus' in her flat after being told she was not a priority when she called 999

Kayla Williams called with fever, cough and severe pains in stomach and chest 
NHS staff told the mother of three to take care of herself at Peckham home
Paramedic then told her husband hospital would not take the patient
They said she was not a priority and Ms Williams died in south London flat
A mother of three has died in her flat after calling 999 and being told she was not a priority despite displaying symptoms of coronavirus.

Kayla Williams died of suspected Covid-19 at her apartment in Peckham, the day after call handlers told her to look after herself at home.

The 36-year-old's life was cut short on Saturday, when paramedics came to her south London address.






Husband Fabian Willams told the Guardian that his wife was suffering a cough, high fever and severe chest and stomach pains on Friday.

Documents have revealed that she was being treated as a suspected coronavirus case when she was told to stay at home.

Mr Williams said: 'I called 999 because my wife was breathless, she was vomiting and she had pains in her stomach.

'As I was talking to them she was getting worse and they told me to put her on the floor and to make her body flat.'

A paramedic came over to perform some tests on the patient at 8.32am but told the couple the hospital wouldn't admit her.

Mr Williams said. 'She told me the hospital won't take her, she is not a priority. She did not stay very long and she went outside to write her report and posted it through the door.'

When his wife's condition worsened the next day, Mr Williams ran her a bath and helped to dress her.

He left her to rest in the lounge and then came back to find her slumped over. 'She was already dead,' he told the paper.

Source: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...wkmhMlPtmJU_OFlfy63-Jyc2UsUbfK46cAgX_rw8s6KtI


----------



## shelli4018

dancinstallion said:


> Sorry to hear this. I hope she makes a quick recovery.  Is she taking any supplements? Vitamin c at least?


Not that I’m aware of. I’ll ask.


----------



## gn1g

If you do not already: take your shoes off before entering your home and or disinfect your shoes.


----------



## Chicoro

Vomiting. I remember seeing a video of a woman in China vomiting. She was being taken away by the police in China. She fell to the ground and got sick. 

I never see that as a symptom for Covid-19. Now, this is the third mention of vomiting.

 Let's add that as something to watch for. The woman in the  China video looked as if she might have been vomiting blood.


----------



## vevster

There is a lot of conflicting info out there. Some say aches, other say no aches etc. frustrating.


The updated The Weather Channel app tracks COVID cases in your area.


----------



## brg240

vevster said:


> There is a lot of conflicting info out there. Some say aches, other say no aches etc. frustrating.
> 
> 
> The updated The Weather Channel app tracks COVID cases in your area.


Isnt that just that some people get certain symptoms? 

Also thanks. Let me update that


----------



## Ganjababy

Yes gi problems is one of the signs in some patients. Vomiting and/or


*COVID-19: 'Digestive symptoms are common'*

New research into data from more than 200 people who received medical care for COVID-19 reveals that almost half of this group experienced digestive symptoms, such as loss of appetite and diarrhea.


Recent findings suggest that a significant number of people with COVID-19 may experience digestive symptoms.
As the world races to find the best ways to cope with the new coronavirus, researchers continue to contribute to our understanding of COVID-19, the disease that the virus causes.

The exact symptoms are a main point of interest. As with many other viral infections, SARS-CoV-2 infections cause different symptoms in different people.

But which symptoms are the most common, and which others are still likely to affect a significant number of people?

_Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment._

According to information from the World Health Organization (WHO), three of the most common symptoms are a fever, coughing, and some difficulty breathing.

However, people with COVID-19 have reported many other symptoms, including digestive ones.

While the WHO still consider digestive symptoms to be uncommon, a new study from the Wuhan Medical Treatment Expert Group for COVID-19 suggests that such symptoms may be more widespread than specialists had thought.



[paste:font size="5"]
*The American Journal of Gastroenterology — analyzed data from 204 people who received medical care for COVID-19 between January 18 and February 28, 2020.

The patients had an average age of 54.9 years, and of the total, 107 were male and 97 female.

When they presented to a hospital, 99 of the 204 people — or 48.5% — were experiencing digestive symptoms. 

The main digestive symptoms among the study cohort were a lack of appetite, in 83 individuals, and diarrhea, in 29.

Other symptoms included vomiting, in eight individuals, and abdominal
pain, in four.

The study authors also note that seven of the patients with COVID-19 had no respiratory symptoms but did experience digestive symptoms.

Moreover, the digestive symptoms among the larger group grew more severe as the severity of COVID-19 increased, the researchers report.

Overall, they determine, people without digestive symptoms appeared to be more likely to recover from COVID-19 and be discharged from the hospital than those with digestive symptoms, at a ratio of 60% in the former group to 34.3% in the latter.

Given these findings, the authors advise that “The index of suspicion may need to be raised earlier in at-risk patients presenting with digestive symptoms, rather than waiting for respiratory symptoms to emerge.”

In the study paper — the first author of which is Dr. Lei Pan, from Binzhou Medical University Hospital, in China — the investigators emphasize that:

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/covid-19-digestive-symptoms-are-common
*


Chicoro said:


> Vomiting. I remember seeing a video of a woman in China vomiting. She was being taken away by the police in China. She fell to the ground and got sick.
> 
> I never see that as a symptom for Covid-19. Now, this is the third mention of vomiting.
> 
> Let's add that as something to watch for. The woman in the  China video looked as if she might have been vomiting blood.


----------



## shelli4018

vevster said:


> There is a lot of conflicting info out there. Some say aches, other say no aches etc. frustrating.
> 
> 
> The updated The Weather Channel app tracks COVID cases in your area.


Folk don’t have to have ALL of the symptoms. Many are asymptomatic. It just so happens my niece has all of them.


----------



## nycutiepie

shelli4018 said:


> My niece appears to be going through the crappy phase of this illness. Woke up yesterday unable to catch her breath due to mucous and incessant coughing. Ended up vomiting. Said she felt bad the night before and took a sleep aid. I asked her NOT to do that. It sounds dangerous to me to take a sleep aid with a condition that effects breathing.
> 
> She threw up a few times last night. But she’s up and hanging in there this morning. The NY health department said they cannot see her until next week for testing. Add a week to get results back and it’s safe to say she will be riding this thing out at home. That’s basically what they’re telling her.


I’m sorry to hear. I would try the homemade remedies they’re saying works. Drinking hot liquids, gargling with salt or vinegar, etc.


----------



## Ganjababy

So many people are dying alone. Sad.


----------



## nycutiepie

shelli4018 said:


> Anyone spoken to @Guapa1 ?


I hope she’s ok. Maybe we need to find a way to exchange numbers in times like this. Set up some type of buddy system.


----------



## Peppermynt

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/26/tech/dyson-ventilators-coronavirus/index.html
*
James Dyson designed a new ventilator in 10 days. He's making 15,000 for the pandemic fight*
By Nada Bashir, CNN Business

Updated 10:31 AM ET, Thu March 26, 2020





London (CNN Business)Dyson has received an order from the UK government for 10,000 ventilators to support efforts by the country's National Health Service to treat coronavirus patients.

James Dyson, the company's billionaire founder, confirmed the order in a letter to employees shared with CNN on Wednesday.

'Desperate' shortage of ventilators for coronavirus patients puts manufacturers on wartime footing
"A ventilator supports a patient who is no longer able to maintain their own airways, but sadly there is currently a significant shortage, both in the UK and other countries around the world," Dyson wrote.
Dyson said the company had designed and built an entirely new ventilator, called the "CoVent," since he received a call 10 days ago from UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson.
"This new device can be manufactured quickly, efficiently and at volume," Dyson added, saying that the new ventilator has been designed to "address the specific needs" of coronavirus patients.
A spokesperson for the company, which is best known for its vacuum cleaners and hand dryers, said the ventilators would be ready by early April. Dyson, who has wealth worth $10 billion according to Bloomberg, wrote in his letter that he would also donate 5,000 units to the international effort to tackle the pandemic.
"The core challenge was how to design and deliver a new, sophisticated medical product in volume and in an extremely short space of time," he added. "The race is now on to get it into production."


Healthcare workers in many parts of the world are having trouble enough critical supplies, such as masks, gloves and ventilators, to deal with the influx of patients suffering from the highly contagious virus.

A second UK firm, Gtech, is also working to produce ventilators and has submitted two examples to the government for assessment. The company specializes in cordless vacuum cleaners and garden power tools.
In the United States, Ford (F) has announced that it's working with 3M and GE Healthcare to produce medical equipment including ventilators and protective gear. GM (GM) and Tesla (TSLA) have also pledged to make ventilators.


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> Folk don’t have to have ALL of the symptoms. Many are asymptomatic. It just so happens my niece has all of them.


I didn’t say that.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Given this outbreak, how do y"all feel about no fathers allowed in the delivery room?  
what about also restricting them from visiting  baby until baby goes home?  Appropriate or going to far?


----------



## dancinstallion

Jmartjrmd said:


> Given this outbreak, how do y"all feel about no fathers allowed in the delivery room?
> what about also restricting them from visiting  baby until baby goes home?  Appropriate or going to far?



Going too far but I understand the reasoning.


----------



## Lute

I don't know if this was posted already?


----------



## OhTall1

Jmartjrmd said:


> Given this outbreak, how do y"all feel about no fathers allowed in the delivery room?
> what about also restricting them from visiting  baby until baby goes home?  Appropriate or going to far?


Since PPE seems to be hard to come by, unfortunately I don't think that giving masks and gloves to people who aren't required to be in the delivery room makes sense right now.


----------



## gn1g

My bestie has it. . . she has chills, fever, no taste (i think she means no appetite) and then she said she is burning up hot.  I am praying for her speedy recover, she is home alone in another state.


----------



## meka72

gn1g said:


> My bestie has it. . . she has chills, fever, no taste (i think she means no appetite) and then she said she is burning up hot.  I am praying for her speedy recover, she is home alone in another state.


I hope your friend gets better soon. Does she have a friend group that can help her out? 
There are a couple of articles above that discussed that no taste or sense of smell could be a sign of C19.


----------



## SoniT

I hate that we are all going through this. All this unnecessary stress. I have to pick up a prescription tomorrow and had to take my husband to drop off and pick up his car today.  I take all the precautions (hand washing, disinfecting, etc) but I still worry that I can catch it. Also, my father asked me to order some groceries online but the delivery dates are unavailable. I'm going to make sure that my daddy is taken care of so I'll just have to get the groceries and drop them at his house.


----------



## Nay

@SoniT, I feel the same way.  I'm dreading having to go grocery shopping when we start to run low.  And I have a post box at UPS that I only visit once every 10 days.  My mail is just piling up.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Have ya'll seen this nonsense?

*Hobby Lobby told managers to 'make every effort to continue working the employees' and denied employees paid sick leave. We got a look at the full memo.*


In an internal Hobby Lobby memo obtained by Business Insider, the company told managers that sick employees must use personal paid time off and vacation pay or take an "unpaid leave of absence until further notice."
In the case of mandated store closures, the memo said employees will be eligible for emergency pay only after paid time off and vacation days have been depleted, at which point they will receive 75% of their regular rate of pay based on an average of shifts from the previous six weeks.
"The district manager has said that our stores will remain open until the National Guard comes in and physically shuts the buildings down," a Hobby Lobby manager told Business Insider.

Shortly after Hobby Lobby founder David Green reportedly told employees he will leave stores open as a result of a message from God, the craft store chain is now refusing paid sick leave for ill workers amid the coronavirus outbreak.

In a memo sent to store managers on March 23 that was obtained by Business Insider, Randy Betts, Hobby Lobby's vice president of store operations, wrote that the company "is going to make every effort to continue working the employees." In cases of illness, Betts wrote that sick workers would be required to use personal paid time off and vacation pay or take an "unpaid leave of absence until further notice."

According to the memo, if a store is required to close because of a state or federal mandate, employees will first be required to use "all available paid time off benefits." After those resources are depleted, workers will be eligible for "emergency pay" that is 75% of their regular rate of pay, and the payments will be made not based on scheduled shifts, but rather "on the average hours during the previous six weeks."

Hobby Lobby did not respond to Business Insider's request for comment.

A Hobby Lobby district manager, who spoke on condition of anonymity to protect his job and whose employment status was confirmed by Business Insider, wrote in an email that he felt "very anxious about this whole situation."

"Our management has doubled down on the work stance, and the district manager has said that our stores will remain open until the National Guard comes in and physically shuts the buildings down," the employee wrote.

You can read the full memo — with more details about how Hobby Lobby will have employees seek unemployment benefits if they fall ill and use all their vacation and PTO —  here.


----------



## Nay

These businesses are showing their entire behinds.  They really don't give a damn.


----------



## Stormy

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> https://www.rlsmedia.com/article/nj...cy-orders-related-covid-19-pandemic-will-face


Good! Lock 'em up!


----------



## Stormy

Crackers Phinn said:


> Shortly after Hobby Lobby founder David Green reportedly told employees he will leave stores open as a result of a message from God, the craft store chain is now refusing paid sick leave for ill workers amid the coronavirus outbreak.


That's It. I'm boycotting them!


----------



## brg240

I was trying to see when this church sevice was but I couldn't find it. but dang I'm glad most church services that i know of have shut down. Churches generally have a lot of elderly people

Let's not redo the cluster in korea. 


Smh knew that was coming. Stay safe and healthy ladies

I went home from work early bc I felt really nauseated. That's not a symptom I saw thankfully. So it may be stress or a stomach bug.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Stormy said:


> That's It. I'm boycotting them!


 I wandered into one of there stores maybe 10 years ago to look around because I didn't know what it was and haven't been back since so I only get to protest them in my head.


----------



## Stormy

Jmartjrmd said:


> ≡
> *TheHill*
> View attachment 457215
> _*STATE WATCH*
> March 25, 2020 - 05:21 PM EDT
> *California governor, big banks agree to 90-day mortgage grace period*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY J. EDWARD MORENO
> TWEET SHARE EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) announced Wednesday that major banks have agreed to a 90-day grace period for mortgage payments in the state.
> 
> During a Wednesday briefing, Newsom said more than 200 banks, including Wells Fargo, Citibank, JPMorgan Chase and U.S. Bank, agreed to the moratorium for homeowners.
> 
> "Families should not lose their homes because of COVID-19. Very pleased that Wells Fargo, Citi, JPMorgan, and US Bank have agreed to a 90 day grace period for mortgage payments for those impacted by #COVID19," he tweeted, calling it a "big sigh of relief for millions of CA families."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsom also said 4,305 hotel rooms across the state have been made available for the homeless in California via an emergency grant.
> 
> The state is also restricting intake into to the California prison system, focusing on isolating prisoners and not mixing prison populations.
> 
> Monday's briefing came less than a week after the governor called for a statewide stay-at-home order to combat the COVID-19 outbreak. Newsom said he wasn't confident the lockdown would end in early April, saying experts will make a more definitive move in the next six to eight weeks.
> 
> 
> Newsom also announced California has distributed 24.5 million surgical masks and ordered 100 million more. He said California is "pulling its weight" when it comes to finding and purchasing the medical equipment needed.
> 
> The governor's announcement comes as the Senate mulls a $2 trillion stimulus bill.
> 
> _



Doggone it! I just paid the mortgage. You mean I could've held out?


----------



## nyeredzi

Stormy said:


> That's It. I'm boycotting them!


I've been boycotting them since their birth control stance. Michael's is right down the street


----------



## Stormy

brg240 said:


> I was trying to see when this church sevice was but I couldn't find it. but dang I'm glad most church services that i know of have shut down. Churches generally have a lot of elderly people
> 
> Let's not redo the cluster in korea.
> 
> 
> Smh knew that was coming. Stay safe and healthy ladies
> 
> I went home from work early bc I felt really nauseated. That's not a symptom I saw thankfully. So it may be stress or a stomach bug.



Yep, I figured it was coming too. Hope you feel better @brg240


----------



## Stormy

nyeredzi said:


> I've been boycotting them since their birth control stance. Michael's is right down the street


It sure is! I don't go to Hobby Lobby much anyway, so this will be easy.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Nay said:


> These businesses are showing their entire behinds.  They really don't give a damn.


That's one thing I like about crises, the fascade drops.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Well, the US now has more cases than any other country. We're finally #1 in something.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This is so sad. that poor baby.   It's so hard to read these stories but I feel like these people who have died deserve to be more than just a number in the death count.  Also the ages and races in the US will hopefully wake some people up that it's not just old, sick people losing their lives.  I'm still trying to convince some folks Corona is not a game.


Diedre Wilkes was a *mammogram technician at a hospital but was not working with COVID-19 patients, so it's unclear how she contracted the virus.*


*Another Georgia healthcare worker also died from COVID-19.*


*The deaths come as hospital workers across the US ask for more personal protective equipment as they treat an increasing number of cases.*


Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
A Georgia mother was found to be infected with the coronavirus after she had died, NBC News reported.

Diedre Wilkes' was a mammogram technician at Piedmont Newnan Hospital. She died in her home last week and a posthumous coronavirus test came back positive, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.

Wilkes was 42 years old. She appears to have died 12 to 16 hours before her body was found in her home. Her four-year-old child was near her body when police found her.

*Related Video: What COVID-19 Symptoms Look Like, Day by Day*
An autopsy is being conducted but the mother did not have any known underlying health conditions. It's unclear when and where Wilkes contracted the virus, and Piedmont Newnan Hospital told NBC Wilkes was not treating any known or suspected COVID-19 cases.

The hospital told NBC it would contact patients and co-workers she might have come into contact with and give them "detailed information for self-monitoring and will offer COVID-19 testing to those who request it."

The AJC also reported another Georgia healthcare worker died from the disease. A 48-year-old woman who worked at Donalsonville Hospital in Georgia, died last Thursday at a hospital in Tallahassee, Florida.

Healthcare workers across the country are asking for more personal protective equipment as they treat a growing number of coronavirus patients. Some healthcare workers have resorted to reusing masks or using garbage bags as gowns amid the shortages, and some fear that shortage puts them at a higher risk of contracting and spreading the virus.

Cases of coronavirus infections have exceeded 69,000 in the United States, and more than 1,050 have died.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Stormy said:


> Doggone it! I just paid the mortgage. You mean I could've held out?


I believe they just did this yesterday.  But here is an official article for California residents from Ca.gov if it will help someone.
CA.gov
	

HomeShare via FacebookShare via TwitterShare via Instagram
 Translate




*Governor Gavin Newsom Announces Major Financial Relief Package: 90-Day Mortgage Payment Relief During COVID-19 Crisis*

Published: Mar 25, 2020

_Governor Newsom announces financial institutions will provide relief for vast majority of Californians_

_Californians economically impacted by COVID-19 may receive 90-day grace periods to make mortgage payments_

_ Financial institutions agree not to negatively impact credit reports as a result of accepting payment relief_

SACRAMENTO – Governor Gavin Newsom today announced that financial institutions will provide major financial relief for millions of Californians suffering financially as a result of the COVID-19 outbreak.

“Millions of California families will be able to take a sigh of relief,” said Governor Newsom. “These new financial protections will provide relief to California families and serve as a model for the rest of the nation. I thank each of the financial institutions that will provide this relief to millions of Californians who have been hurt financially from COVID-19.”

Governor Newsom secured support from Citigroup, JPMorgan Chase, U.S. Bank, and Wells Fargo and nearly 200 state-chartered banks, credit unions, and servicers to protect homeowners and consumers.

Under the Governor’s proposal, Californians who are struggling with the COVID-19 crisis may be eligible for the following relief upon contacting their financial institution:

90-Day Grace Period for Mortgage Payments

Financial institutions will offer, consistent with applicable guidelines, mortgage payment forbearances of up to 90 days to borrowers economically impacted by COVID-19. In addition, those institutions will:


Provide borrowers a streamlined process to request a forbearance for COVID-19-related reasons, supported with available documentation;
Confirm approval of and terms of forbearance program; and
Provide borrowers the opportunity to request additional relief, as practicable, upon continued showing of hardship due to COVID-19.
No Negative Credit Impacts Resulting from Relief

Financial institutions will not report derogatory tradelines (_e.g._, late payments) to credit reporting agencies, consistent with applicable guidelines, for borrowers taking advantage of COVID-19-related relief.

Moratorium on Initiating Foreclosure Sales or Evictions

For at least 60 days, financial institutions will not initiate foreclosure sales or evictions, consistent with applicable guidelines.

Relief from Fees and Charges

For at least 90 days, financial institutions will waive or refund at least the following for customers who have requested assistance:


Mortgage-related late fees; and
Other fees, including early CD withdrawals (subject to applicable federal regulations).
Click here for details on how to apply for relief. Loans held by a financial institution may be serviced by another company.

Please note that financial institutions and their servicers are experiencing high volumes of inquiries.

###

Governor Gavin Newsom Announces Major Financial Relief Package: 90-Day Mortgage Payment Relief During COVID-19 Crisis

Governor Newsom Issues Executive Order on State Prisons and Juvenile Facilities in Response to the COVID-19 Outbreak

California Secures Presidential Major Disaster Declaration to Support State’s COVID-19 Emergency Response

Governor Newsom Requests Presidential Major Disaster Declaration for State’s COVID-19 Response Efforts

Governor Newsom Issues Executive Order to Fight the COVID-19 Surge
*Archives*

March 2020
February 2020
January 2020
December 2019
November 2019
October 2019
September 2019
August 2019
July 2019
June 2019
May 2019
April 2019
March 2019
February 2019
January 2019
*Categories*

"On the Record" Column
All
Executive Orders
Media Advisories
Press Releases
Proclamations
Top Story

Back to Top
Contact
Conditions of Use
Privacy Policy
Accessibility
Amber Alert
Register to Vote
Organizational Chart
Clemency – Commutations and Pardons
Archive

facebook
twitter
instagram
Copyright © 2020 State of California

Powered by: CAWeb Publishing Service


----------



## King of Sorrow

Stormy said:


> That's It. I'm boycotting them!



I think the god that sent that message is the one on the back of a dollar bill.


----------



## Dposh167

There's A LOT of 30 somethings dying from this an even 40 somethings. That's very scary. I'm out here worrying about my 65 year old parents, and I could be next. I'm pretty stocked. But have to re-up on a few things. mostly produce. I'm trying to go the store 1x every week or 2
ugh..


----------



## Guapa1

shelli4018 said:


> My niece appears to be going through the crappy phase of this illness. Woke up yesterday unable to catch her breath due to mucous and incessant coughing. Ended up vomiting. Said she felt bad the night before and took a sleep aid. I asked her NOT to do that. It sounds dangerous to me to take a sleep aid with a condition that effects breathing.
> 
> She threw up a few times last night. But she’s up and hanging in there this morning. The NY health department said they cannot see her until next week for testing. Add a week to get results back and it’s safe to say she will be riding this thing out at home. That’s basically what they’re telling her.





shelli4018 said:


> Anyone spoken to @Guapa1 ?



Thank you for thinking of me @shelli4018 

I had to plug out because my anxiety was going through the roof and was having panic attacks on top of coughing and breathlessness. A terrible combination. I've been reading totally mindless books and sleeping while taking medication you put in hot water for sore throats. My throat feels less sore and I'm only coughing when I try to talk. I think the medication helps because I ran out today and I can feel the raw pain in my throat starting up again. My neighbour is bringing me more tomorrow. I feel good lying down, but sitting up does leave me feeling breathless.
I'm so sorry to hear how your niece is feeling. Is she in an area to get tested? I was feeling exactly like this a few days ago with vomiting as well. Tell her to just try and rest as much as she can. I take sleeping pills and have been alright. I don't know if that helps ease your mind in any way.
My friend's DH is a nurse and he had a lecture at work (he's a nurse) from a retired infection control nurse who said that this thing hates heat so drink lots of hot fluids which ties in well with taking the powder medication for sore throats. 





 This is what I'm having and I think it's helping.


----------



## werenumber2

The NYC/NJ area hospitals are testing out treatments where they transfer the donated plasma of residents who have recently recovered from C19 (therefore, they have immunity antibodies in the bloodstream) to those very sick with the virus. This could be huge if it’s successful


----------



## intellectualuva

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Well, the US now has more cases than any other country. We're finally #1 in something.



We've always had the number 1 spot in terms of prison. Lol.


----------



## january noir

Stormy said:


> That's It. I'm boycotting them!



I was never down with Hobby Lobby since they showed their butts when Obama was president. They can smell my booty.


----------



## shelli4018

Guapa1 said:


> Thank you for thinking of me @shelli4018
> 
> I had to plug out because my anxiety was going through the roof and was having panic attacks on top of coughing and breathlessness. A terrible combination. I've been reading totally mindless books and sleeping while taking medication you put in hot water for sore throats. My throat feels less sore and I'm only coughing when I try to talk. I think the medication helps because I ran out today and I can feel the raw pain in my throat starting up again. My neighbour is bringing me more tomorrow. I feel good lying down, but sitting up does leave me feeling breathless.
> I'm so sorry to hear how your niece is feeling. Is she in an area to get tested? I was feeling exactly like this a few days ago with vomiting as well. Tell her to just try and rest as much as she can. I take sleeping pills and have been alright. I don't know if that helps ease your mind in any way.
> My friend's DH is a nurse and he had a lecture at work (he's a nurse) from a retired infection control nurse who said that this thing hates heat so drink lots of hot fluids which ties in well with taking the powder medication for sore throats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm having and I think it's helping.


Thanks! I found a similar product here and ordered it for her.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

The BBC says Mexico wants a crackdown on Americans illegally crossing the border. Mexico has less than 500 cases, they don’t want Americans bringing the disease with them. 

I rewatched the Day After Tomorrow a few days ago and that scene always stayed in my mind.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

werenumber2 said:


> The NYC/NJ area hospitals are testing out treatments where they transfer the donated plasma of residents who have recently recovered from C19 (therefore, they have immunity antibodies in the bloodstream) to those very sick with the virus. This could be huge if it’s successful


----------



## qchelle

*[39yr old, no underlying health conditions. Is currently in a medically induced coma] *
*PRINCE GEORGE’S COUNTY TEACHER IN ICU; FAMILY AWAITS COVID-19 TEST RESULTS*
by Glynis Kazanjian | Mar 26, 2020 | News | 0  |     





Jason and Leslie Flanagan (Facebook)

1.6kShares
















_This article is republished with permission from the Baltimore Post-Examiner._

On the same day state officials ordered Maryland public schools closed four more weeks amid fear of spreading the coronavirus, a 39-year-old Prince George’s County high school teacher lays sedated in a hospital, hooked up to a ventilator, fighting for his life.

Jason Flanagan, a teacher at High Point High School and former freelance writer for the _Baltimore Post-Examiner_, was tested for COVID-19 six days ago, but his doctors and family members are still waiting for the results.

“I think of a difference a day makes,” his 35-year-old wife, Leslie Flanagan, said in a telephone interview. “I wished I had pushed him, I’m also thankful I didn’t wait that extra day.”

She said she was shocked at how abruptly his condition changed 10 days into the undetermined sickness. He was being treated at home, following Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidelines carried out by her husband’s primary care physician.





_Jason Flanagan_

“I didn’t know how serious it was because of the directive we were given to just stay in,” Leslie Flanagan said. “At this point, I think they need to improve [guidelines] from here on out.”

A spokesperson from the Prince George’s County School system said once Flanagan’s case is confirmed for coronavirus, a letter will be sent out to parents and others.

“Once we are informed by the health department that any member of the PGCPS family has tested positive for COVID-19, we immediately notify those who are a part of that school network,” county media relations director Gabrielle Brown stated in an email Wednesday. “That includes parents and other stakeholders.”

Flanagan’s mother, who lives in South Carolina, expressed concern over school and community exposure due to a lack of test results.

“He’s a teacher,” Diane Flanagan McNinch said. “The people in High Point High School in Beltsville will have to know. He also did the grocery shopping for the house. Gosh knows how many people he had contact with. The virus can stay on the handle of a shopping cart.”

Flanagan’s symptoms began 12 days ago on March 14, a day after public schools in Maryland held their last day of school on campuses following a directive from Gov. Larry J. Hogan, Jr., due to the coronavirus.

His wife said it began with what are now familiar symptoms of the deadly virus – fatigue, fever and a small cough.

Flanagan’s fever fluctuated between 99 and 102 daily and his cough worsened over the days, but he didn’t experience problems with his breathing until Day 10. During that time, he had interacted with his physician twice — once in a telemedicine call and once in person, his wife said.

Some days they both thought he was getting better. Last Thursday he didn’t even wake up with a temperature.

“We thought we were going to kick this,” Leslie Flanagan said.

But on Monday, four days later, things changed for the worst. Flanagan started having shortness of breath – a telltale sign of COVID-19.

“He had flu-like symptoms for a week, wild temperature swings and we just thought, since he was in constant touch with his doctor, who was doing everything he could do, including giving him antibiotics, he wasn’t that bad,” Leslie Flanagan recalled.  “It was only in the last couple of days he was having difficulty breathing, shortness of breath. He could still breathe, so we thought let’s keep an eye on it for a couple of days.”

It was the second day into his labored breathing that the couple decided to again contact a doctor. This time a chest x-ray was ordered.

The plan was to get the x-ray, wait a few hours for the results and then make a plan with the doctor.

“I figured they’d order some Prednisone, or something,” Leslie Flanagan said.

But by the time Flanagan got to the imaging facility, the technicians said his oxygen levels were too low to go back home. He needed to be admitted immediately to a hospital emergency room.

“It just became so severe so quickly,” Flanagan’s wife said. “I think that’s the really concerning part. I read the news and never thought it would touch our household. Jason has no underlying health conditions. He’s healthy.”

Now he is in a medically-induced coma, according to his mother, and he must stay on a ventilator for four days.

“In Charlotte, they’re doing the testing and turning around results in 24 to 48 hours,” said Flanagan McNinch, who’s self-quarantining for three weeks due to her own underlying heart and lung conditions. “Up there it’s six days. I don’t understand why so long.”

Flanagan McNinch said her son was taken by ambulance to Frederick Memorial Hospital where his condition is worsening. But she and Flanagan’s wife expect him to get worse before he gets better.

“He’s totally asleep, pain meds going in him and a machine is breathing for him,” she said. “Just the picture of that in my head, knowing I can’t see him, totally breaks my heart. When it hits so close to home, it’s devastating.”

As of Wednesday, Maryland health officials confirmed 423 cases of Coronavirus in the state and four deaths. Prince George’s County, where the state’s first COVID-19 death occurred, has 76 confirmed cases, the state’s second-highest number among counties and two of the deaths. The other deaths were in Montgomery and Baltimore Counties – all the recorded deaths involved people with underlying medical conditions.

The family doesn’t know if Flanagan is going to make it, but his wife has a message for the public.

“I’m not doing well, I’m losing it,” she said tearfully. “I’m not brave. I’m not courageous. He’s strong and healthy, but this horrible, horrible disease…it just tears people apart. It just tears families apart. I would rather be inconvenienced for months not to have just one day of this misery – my whole world, my husband, to suffer in this position.

“You have to take this seriously. Don’t shrug it off. Err on the side of caution. It’s important as a community we help each other and try to do our best to prevent the spread of it.”


----------



## UmSumayyah

Crackers Phinn said:


> I wandered into one of there stores maybe 10 years ago to look around because I didn't know what it was and haven't been back since so I only get to protest them in my head.


I don't think we even have these in the DMV.

The Joann Fabrics is open.  They have reduced hours, taped off the store for social distancing, implemented increased sanitizing measures  and they offer order online, curbside delivery.  I was in last week and the cashier told me lots of people were coming in to get materials to make masks.


----------



## Chromia

SoniT said:


> I hate that we are all going through this. All this unnecessary stress. I have to pick up a prescription tomorrow and had to take my husband to drop off and pick up his car today.  I take all the precautions (hand washing, disinfecting, etc) but I still worry that I can catch it. *Also, my father asked me to order some groceries online but the delivery dates are unavailable. I'm going to make sure that my daddy is taken care of so I'll just have to get the groceries and drop them at his house.*





Nay said:


> @SoniT, I feel the same way.  *I'm dreading having to go grocery shopping when we start to run low.*  And I have a post box at UPS that I only visit once every 10 days.  My mail is just piling up.





Dposh167 said:


> There's A LOT of 30 somethings dying from this an even 40 somethings. That's very scary. I'm out here worrying about my 65 year old parents, and I could be next. *I'm pretty stocked. But have to re-up on a few things. mostly produce. I'm trying to go the store 1x every week or 2
> ugh..*


Last week I was comfortable grocery shopping as long as I was one of the first customers in when they opened, but now I want to stay out of stores altogether.

I've started looking at the available dates & times for delivery and curbside pickup. All I have to say is that I'm glad that Instacart is planning to hire 300,000 more people.

Another stressor is the message on stores' websites for grocery orders, like "items are limited due to high demand but we'll try our best to fill your order".  Being in a store and seeing that something is out of stock is different than getting an order and finding out that something is out of stock.


----------



## tigereyes83

I’m going to do a social media/news  detox this weekend. It’s just all to much. Everyday waking up it’s like how much more can we literally take.


----------



## Reinventing21

Ok. Let's go back to this story posted by @Jmartjrmd ...

*Diedre Wilkes' was a mammogram technician at Piedmont Newnan Hospital. She died in her home last week and a posthumous coronavirus test came back positive, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.

Wilkes was 42 years old. She appears to have died 12 to 16 hours before her body was found in her home. Her four-year-old child was near her body when police found her.*

So her symptoms changed from bad to death so quickly she didn't even have time to summon help? And she worked for a hospital? And she had a four year old baby???!!!


----------



## brg240

Stormy said:


> Yep, I figured it was coming too. Hope you feel better @brg240


Thank you I'm going to stay home tomorrow


----------



## vevster

The Weather Channel app says in Queens alone 7000 cases almost 500 deaths in all of NY state. I don’t think this virus is natural. I got an email from a health practitioner, asian, that says COVID-19 is a weaponized coronavirus out of a bio lab in Wuhan, China.

Elmhurst Hospital is a 15 minute drive from me


----------



## dancinstallion

Have you all seen the reports that more men are dying of this than women?  It was like 50% more men are dying from it.


----------



## chocolat79

Crackers Phinn said:


> I wandered into one of there stores maybe 10 years ago to look around because I didn't know what it was and haven't been back since so I only get to protest them in my head.


They don't have too many out here like the East Coast,  so it's easy. I'm putting them on the same cancelled list as Susie Cakes for how they treat employees.


----------



## chocolat79

I haven't read many posts in this thread,  but I work at a hospital in Cali. We're reusing N95 masks and goggles, but so far have access to gowns. We've started locking up our masks because people will come through the department and take them.

I heard that at the beginning of hearing about the shortage,  a lot of our Filipino staff took boxes of masks and sent them to the Phillipines. We have a huge Filipino community demographic in our area,  so sounds about right.

We're being extra cautious with visitors and  patients with symptoms.  Our hospital is allowing one person in L&D and Mother- Baby unit. 

We screen everyone that comes through the ER with a questionnaire and if you're not the one who's sick, you can't wait with the person.  I think we still allow one visitor and have greatly reduced visiting hours.  We used to be a free- for-all prior to coronavirus.

Right now,  our hospital is unusually slow,  but I'm sure it's the calm before the storm.

It's certainly going to get worse. 

Our union DID secure 39 million masks and found a distributor who'll be making 20 million/ week,  which is good. 

I feel like in the end,  Trump will be completely ruined,  in every aspect,  including financially and it'll be his comeuppance. It's ironic that for all the negativity and venom he spewed about Obama and trying to taint his legacy, his will be  catastrophically worse.


----------



## confusedlg

I truly truly hope this is Trump's ruin, but I know that he's going to just point fingers and distance himself from any responsibility. Since no one seems to be able to stand up to him,  I'm afraid of how he might manage to weasel out of this and carry on.


----------



## Ganjababy

People are so evil. I have decided not to buy anything that cannot be peeled or do not have packaging. I reckon not all of these psychos are caught in the act...
*

Grocery store throws out US$35,000 in food that woman intentionally coughed on: Pa. police*

A woman purposely coughed on US$35,000 worth of food at a Pennsylvania grocery store, police said. She likely faces criminal charges for coughing, one of the primary ways the novel coronavirus spreads.

The unnamed woman entered small grocery chain Gerrity's Supermarket in Hanover Township and started coughing on produce, bakery items, meat and other merchandise, chain co-owner Joe Fasula wrote on Facebook.

Newsletter sign-up: Get The COVID-19 Brief sent to your inbox

Staff quickly removed her from the store and called Hanover Township Police, who found her a few hours later and took her into custody, Police Chief Albert Walker told CNN.

Hanover Township police said the woman "intentionally contaminated" the food, and they plan to file criminal charges against her once her mental health treatment concludes.

Officials don't believe she's infected with coronavirus but "will make every effort to see that she is tested," Fasula wrote.

Despite considering what she did a "very twisted prank," Fasula said the store threw out every item she came into contact with and worked with a local health inspector to identify and disinfect areas she entered.

Ultimately, he said, the store disposed of $35,000 worth of food.

"I am absolutely sick to my stomach about the loss of food," Fasula said. "While it is always a shame when food is wasted, in these times when so many people are worried about the security of our food supply, it is even more disturbing."

It's not clear what charges the woman may face when she leaves mental health treatment.

People who threatened to spread the virus charged with terrorism

The Department of Justice affirmed Wednesday that people who intentionally spread the novel coronavirus could be charged with terrorism.

Officials across the states are taking threats of spreading coronavirus seriously. Earlier this week, a New Jersey man who police said purposely coughed on a grocery store employee and said he had coronavirus was charged with making "terroristic threats." It was not clear whether the man had a lawyer, the state's attorney general said.

And in Missouri, a 26-year-old man was charged this week with making a terrorist threat after he was filmed in early March licking sticks of deodorant at a Walmart, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported. In a video, the man asks, "Who's scared of coronavirus?" the newspaper reported.

That man's attorney called the action "immature ... tasteless and impulsive" but said it happened before the World Health Organization declared the virus a pandemic, the Post-Dispatch reported. That declaration "should not work retroactively and convert a tasteless and impulsive act into a criminal terrorist threat," the lawyer told the paper.

According to a Justice Department memo, the virus meets the criteria for a "biological agent," and threatening to spread it or "use Covid-19 as a weapon against Americans" could constitute a terrorist threat.

Grocery stores brave the pandemic

Coronavirus is changing the way grocery stores operate. Stores like Gerrity's are deemed "essential businesses" under states' stay-at-home orders, so they're one of the few public places residents of those states can visit during the pandemic.

But as customer visits to grocery stores spike and consumers continue to hoard supplies, industry groups fear that the US food supply will eventually dry up, too. A group that represents brands like PepsiCo and Clorox wrote to the State Department that panic buying coupled with countries cutting off exports to the US could exacerbate the public health crisis.

So stores like Gerrity's are taking extra measures to ensure their stores are safe. Some chains have slashed hours to disinfect stores after closing and restock supplies that sell out quickly. Others have beefed up security and installed off-duty police officers or private guards to manage crowded aisles and jammed parking lots.

The incident with the unnamed woman at Gerrity's showed employees why their strict safety measures are necessary, Fasula wrote on Facebook.

"The only silver lining to this travesty is that it gave us the unfortunate opportunity to test our protocols and demonstrate how seriously we take your safety," he said.

https://apple.news/AxWYw1J8JSxunUNwG4LVt9w


----------



## vevster

Ugh the owner of the laundromat yelled at me when I called for hours when I told him I didn’t have a mask to wear. 

I don’t want to go there now, but have no choice.


----------



## Ganjababy

They have tested it and determined that it’s not engineered in a lab. The way they explained it, mentioning CRISPR made sense to me but it’s hard for me to explain. If I find the article I will post. If there was the slightest proof that it was created in a lab in Wuhan Trump would have jumped on it with such quickness 





vevster said:


> The Weather Channel app says in Queens alone 7000 cases almost 500 deaths. I don’t think this virus is natural. I got an email from a health practitioner, asian, that says COVID-19 is a weaponized coronavirus out of a bio lab in Wuhan, China.
> 
> Elmhurst Hospital is a 15 minute drive from me


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> They have tested it and determined that it’s not engineered in a lab. The way they explained it, mentioning CRISPR made sense to me but it’s hard for me to explain. If I find the article I will post. If there was the slightest proof that it was created in a lab in Wuhan Trump would have jumped on it with such quickness


Please do.


----------



## dicapr

confusedlg said:


> I truly truly hope this is Trump's ruin, but I know that he's going to just point fingers and distance himself from any responsibility. Since no one seems to be able to stand up to him,  I'm afraid of how he might manage to weasel out of this and carry on.



I think he will come out on top. I’m beginning to think this man really did sell his soul to the devil for success. Because I really can’t get my head around his Teflon armor. Even when people see through his smoke screen he is able to get away with everything!


----------



## Ganjababy

*COVID-19 coronavirus epidemic has a natural origin*




Date:
March 17, 2020
Source:
Scripps Research Institute
Summary:
An analysis of public genome sequence data from SARS-CoV-2 and related viruses found no evidence that the virus was made in a laboratory or otherwise engineered.


The novel SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus that emerged in the city of Wuhan, China, last year and has since caused a large scale COVID-19 epidemic and spread to more than 70 other countries is the product of natural evolution, according to findings published today in the journal _Nature Medicine_.

The analysis of public genome sequence data from SARS-CoV-2 and related viruses found no evidence that the virus was made in a laboratory or otherwise engineered.

"By comparing the available genome sequence data for known coronavirus strains, we can firmly determine that SARS-CoV-2 originated through natural processes," said Kristian Andersen, PhD, an associate professor of immunology and microbiology at Scripps Research and corresponding author on the paper.

In addition to Andersen, authors on the paper, "The proximal origin of SARS-CoV-2," include Robert F. Garry, of Tulane University; Edward Holmes, of the University of Sydney; Andrew Rambaut, of University of Edinburgh; W. Ian Lipkin, of Columbia University.

Coronaviruses are a large family of viruses that can cause illnesses ranging widely in severity. The first known severe illness caused by a coronavirus emerged with the 2003 Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) epidemic in China. A second outbreak of severe illness began in 2012 in Saudi Arabia with the Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS).

On December 31 of last year, Chinese authorities alerted the World Health Organization of an outbreak of a novel strain of coronavirus causing severe illness, which was subsequently named SARS-CoV-2. As of February 20, 2020, nearly 167,500 COVID-19 cases have been documented, although many more mild cases have likely gone undiagnosed. The virus has killed over 6,600 people.

Shortly after the epidemic began, Chinese scientists sequenced the genome of SARS-CoV-2 and made the data available to researchers worldwide. The resulting genomic sequence data has shown that Chinese authorities rapidly detected the epidemic and that the number of COVID-19 cases have been increasing because of human to human transmission after a single introduction into the human population. Andersen and collaborators at several other research institutions used this sequencing data to explore the origins and evolution of SARS-CoV-2 by focusing in on several tell-tale features of the virus.

The scientists analyzed the genetic template for spike proteins, armatures on the outside of the virus that it uses to grab and penetrate the outer walls of human and animal cells. More specifically, they focused on two important features of the spike protein: the receptor-binding domain (RBD), a kind of grappling hook that grips onto host cells, and the cleavage site, a molecular can opener that allows the virus to crack open and enter host cells.

*Evidence for natural evolution

The scientists found that the RBD portion of the SARS-CoV-2 spike proteins had evolved to effectively target a molecular feature on the outside of human cells called ACE2, a receptor involved in regulating blood pressure. The SARS-CoV-2 spike protein was so effective at binding the human cells, in fact, that the scientists concluded it was the result of natural selection and not the product of genetic engineering.

This evidence for natural evolution was supported by data on SARS-CoV-2's backbone -- its overall molecular structure. If someone were seeking to engineer a new coronavirus as a pathogen, they would have constructed it from the backbone of a virus known to cause illness. But the scientists found that the SARS-CoV-2 backbone differed substantially from those of already known coronaviruses and mostly resembled related viruses found in bats and pangolins.

"These two features of the virus, the mutations in the RBD portion of the spike protein and its distinct backbone, rules out laboratory manipulation as a potential origin for SARS-CoV-2" said Andersen.*

Josie Golding, PhD, epidemics lead at UK-based Wellcome Trust, said the findings by Andersen and his colleagues are "crucially important to bring an evidence-based view to the rumors that have been circulating about the origins of the virus (SARS-CoV-2) causing COVID-19."

"They conclude that the virus is the product of natural evolution," Goulding adds, "ending any speculation about deliberate genetic engineering."

*Possible origins of the virus*

Based on their genomic sequencing analysis, Andersen and his collaborators concluded that the most likely origins for SARS-CoV-2 followed one of two possible scenarios.

In one scenario, the virus evolved to its current pathogenic state through natural selection in a non-human host and then jumped to humans. This is how previous coronavirus outbreaks have emerged, with humans contracting the virus after direct exposure to civets (SARS) and camels (MERS). The researchers proposed bats as the most likely reservoir for SARS-CoV-2 as it is very similar to a bat coronavirus. There are no documented cases of direct bat-human transmission, however, suggesting that an intermediate host was likely involved between bats and humans.

In this scenario, both of the distinctive features of SARS-CoV-2's spike protein -- the RBD portion that binds to cells and the cleavage site that opens the virus up -- would have evolved to their current state prior to entering humans. In this case, the current epidemic would probably have emerged rapidly as soon as humans were infected, as the virus would have already evolved the features that make it pathogenic and able to spread between people.

In the other proposed scenario, a non-pathogenic version of the virus jumped from an animal host into humans and then evolved to its current pathogenic state within the human population. For instance, some coronaviruses from pangolins, armadillo-like mammals found in Asia and Africa, have an RBD structure very similar to that of SARS-CoV-2. A coronavirus from a pangolin could possibly have been transmitted to a human, either directly or through an intermediary host such as civets or ferrets.

Then the other distinct spike protein characteristic of SARS-CoV-2, the cleavage site, could have evolved within a human host, possibly via limited undetected circulation in the human population prior to the beginning of the epidemic. The researchers found that the SARS-CoV-2 cleavage site, appears similar to the cleavage sites of strains of bird flu that has been shown to transmit easily between people. SARS-CoV-2 could have evolved such a virulent cleavage site in human cells and soon kicked off the current epidemic, as the coronavirus would possibly have become far more capable of spreading between people.

Study co-author Andrew Rambaut cautioned that it is difficult if not impossible to know at this point which of the scenarios is most likely. If the SARS-CoV-2 entered humans in its current pathogenic form from an animal source, it raises the probability of future outbreaks, as the illness-causing strain of the virus could still be circulating in the animal population and might once again jump into humans. The chances are lower of a non-pathogenic coronavirus entering the human population and then evolving properties similar to SARS-CoV-2.

Funding for the research was provided by the US National Institutes of Health, the Pew Charitable Trusts, the Wellcome Trust, the European Research Council, and an ARC Australian Laureate Fellowship.
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/03/200317175442.htm

*
Specifically, they found the unusual biochemical features of the virus could only have come about two ways after the virus jumped from animal to humans, or what’s called zoonotic transfer. The ways, they write, are: “1) natural selection in a non-human animal host prior to zoonotic transfer, and 2) natural selection in humans following zoonotic transfer.” 

In other words, nature came up with these weird characteristics in the genome, either in an intermediary animal between bats and people or in humans after the virus infected one. As Racaniello put it on his podcast: “Humans could never have dreamed this up.” 

What’s more, he noted, no known lab anywhere in the world was working on a coronavirus like this one, and its closest relative is a bat virus found in a cave in 2013 in Yunnan, China, 1,000 miles from Wuhan.“Presumably there’s a common ancestor, most likely from a bat or an intermediary animal that was contaminated by that bat,” Racaniello says.*
https://www.vox.com/2020/3/4/21156607/how-did-the-coronavirus-get-started-china-wuhan-lab

Other articles debunking the myth...

https://www.the-scientist.com/news-...virus-escaped-from-a-lab-lacks-evidence-67229

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid-19-not-human-made-lab-genetic-analysis-nature


----------



## brg240

I know its been said all up and down this thread but the US is  not doing enough


Like I know the TSA/airport workers dont have this type of gear. I know these are people that are doing testing but I'm not sure airport staff has proper gloves masks


----------



## Chicoro

Prime Minister, Boris Johnson tests positive for Covid-19


----------



## UmSumayyah

chocolat79 said:


> I haven't read many posts in this thread,  but I work at a hospital in Cali. We're reusing N95 masks and goggles, but so far have access to gowns. We've started locking up our masks because people will come through the department and take them.
> 
> I heard that at the beginning of hearing about the shortage,  a lot of our Filipino staff took boxes of masks and sent them to the Phillipines. We have a huge Filipino community demographic in our area,  so sounds about right.
> 
> We're being extra cautious with visitors and  patients with symptoms.  Our hospital is allowing one person in L&D and Mother- Baby unit.
> 
> We screen everyone that comes through the ER with a questionnaire and if you're not the one who's sick, you can't wait with the person.  I think we still allow one visitor and have greatly reduced visiting hours.  We used to be a free- for-all prior to coronavirus.
> 
> Right now,  our hospital is unusually slow,  but I'm sure it's the calm before the storm.
> 
> It's certainly going to get worse.
> 
> Our union DID secure 39 million masks and found a distributor who'll be making 20 million/ week,  which is good.
> 
> I feel like in the end,  Trump will be completely ruined,  in every aspect,  including financially and it'll be his comeuppance. It's ironic that for all the negativity and venom he spewed about Obama and trying to taint his legacy, his will be  catastrophically worse.


CNN says Trump is as popular as he's ever been. 

I don't think Biden or Sanders can win, but Sanders would have a better shot at this point


----------



## Ganjababy

He is another one that is not doing enough and also dragged his feet.





Chicoro said:


> Prime Minister, Boris Johnson tests positive for Covid-19


----------



## Ganjababy

I have two family members with it. One in the us and one in the uk. One already recovered. The other one is high risk. Keeping my fingers crossed. Both have not been tested but it’s obvious they have it. They have the symptoms. Most significant being the extreme pain and loss of smell/taste.


----------



## Ganjababy

Is this man for real?!


----------



## Chicoro

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...il&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh&wpmk=1

*Calculate how much you’ll get from the $1,200 (or more) coronavirus checks *

The U.S. government is about to send checks — or direct deposits — to most Americans to help people survive financially as much of the economy shuts down in an effort to slow the spread of the novel coronavirus.

Bipartisan legislation passed by the Senate on Wednesday evening — which still must be passed by the House — would provide $1,200 payments to adults with annual incomes up to $75,000, plus another $500 per child. Some Americans earning more than $75,000 would also receive money if they meet certain qualifications outlined below. For most Americans, the money is likely to arrive in April via direct deposit. Mailed checks may take longer.

Use the calculator below to see how much you would receive. Under that, see answers to frequently asked questions.

See article to do the calculation for your household. (click link at beginning of this post)


----------



## awhyley

Ganjababy said:


> He is another one that is not doing enough and also dragged his feet.



I hope that the Queen's been dealing with him from arm's length.  In fact, farther than that.  Don't they have regular briefings?  Hope those were over the phone.


----------



## werenumber2

dancinstallion said:


> Have you all seen the reports that more men are dying of this than women?  It was like 50% more men are dying from it.



I think there’s a smoking/vaping component that is being downplayed - possibly to appease the tobacco industry. I’ve been checking local allergy reports because tree pollen season is coming, and randomly stumbled across this report on Pollen.com of all places:

*COVID-19 Infection Likely Worse for Vapers, Smokers*
_WEDNESDAY, March 25, 2020 (HealthDay News) -- Smokers and vapers who get COVID-19 can probably expect a more severe infection, health experts warn. _

_Many advisories have focused on the risk facing older people, those with chronic conditions such as diabetes, and people with compromised immune systems, such as cancer patients. But doctors also caution that users of electronic cigarettes and tobacco are more in danger from the new coronavirus than the average healthy person.
_
Has anyone seen articles like this presented in more mainstream news channels?

All these seemingly healthy younger people who are dying from this - I can’t help but wonder how many of them are past or present smokers.


----------



## vevster

This is from a friend that has relatives in France. I think it is good info...



> * The virus is not a living organism, but a protein molecule (DNA) covered by a protective layer of lipid (fat), which, when absorbed by the cells of the ocular, nasal or buccal mucosa, changes their genetic code.  (mutation) and convert them into aggressor and multiplier cells.
> 
> * Since the virus is not a living organism but a protein molecule, it is not killed, but decays on its own.  The disintegration time depends on the temperature, humidity and type of material where it lies.
> 
> * The virus is very fragile;  the only thing that protects it is a thin outer layer of fat.  That is why any soap or detergent is the best remedy, because the foam CUTS the FAT (that is why you have to rub so much: for 20 seconds or more, to make a lot of foam).  By dissolving the fat layer, the protein molecule disperses and breaks down on its own.
> 
> * HEAT melts fat;  this is why it is so good to use water above 25 degrees Celsius for washing hands, clothes and everything.  In addition, hot water makes more foam and that makes it even more useful.
> 
> * Alcohol or any mixture with alcohol over 65% DISSOLVES ANY FAT, especially the external lipid layer of the virus.
> 
> * Any mix with 1 part bleach and 5 parts water directly dissolves the protein, breaks it down from the inside.
> 
> * Oxygenated water helps long after soap, alcohol and chlorine, because peroxide dissolves the virus protein, but you have to use it pure and it hurts your skin.
> 
> 
> * NO BACTERICIDE SERVES.  The virus is not a living organism like bacteria;  they cannot kill what is not alive with anthobiotics, but quickly disintegrate its structure with everything said.
> 
> 
> * NEVER shake used or unused clothing, sheets or cloth.  While it is glued to a porous surface, it is very inert and disintegrates only between 3 hours (fabric and porous), 4 hours (copper, because it is naturally antiseptic; and wood, because it removes all the moisture and does not let it peel off and disintegrates).  ), 24 hours (cardboard), 42 hours (metal) and 72 hours (plastic).  But if you shake it or use a feather duster, the virus molecules float in the air for up to 3 hours, and can lodge in your nose.
> 
> * The virus molecules remain very stable in external cold, or artificial as air conditioners in houses and cars.  They also need moisture to stay stable, and especially darkness.  Therefore, dehumidified, dry, warm and bright environments will degrade it faster.
> 
> * UV LIGHT on any object that may contain it breaks down the virus protein.  For example, to disinfect and reuse a mask is perfect.  Be careful, it also breaks down collagen (which is protein) in the skin, eventually causing wrinkles and skin cancer.
> 
> * The virus CANNOT go through healthy skin.
> 
> * Vinegar is NOT useful because it does not break down the protective layer of fat.
> 
> * NO SPIRITS, NOR VODKA, serve.  The strongest vodka is 40% alcohol, and you need 65%.
> 
> * LISTERINE IF IT SERVES!  It is 65% alcohol.
> 
> * The more confined the space, the more concentration of the virus there can be.  The more open or naturally ventilated, the less.
> 
> * This is super said, but you have to wash your hands before and after touching mucosa, food, locks, knobs, switches, remote control, cell phone, watches, computers, desks, TV, etc.  And when using the bathroom.
> 
> * You have to HUMIDIFY HANDS DRY from so much washing them, because the molecules can hide in the micro cracks.  The thicker the moisturizer, the better.  * Also keep your NAILS SHORT so that the virus does not hide there.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Reinventing21 said:


> Ok. Let's go back to this story posted by @Jmartjrmd ...
> 
> *Diedre Wilkes' was a mammogram technician at Piedmont Newnan Hospital. She died in her home last week and a posthumous coronavirus test came back positive, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.
> 
> Wilkes was 42 years old. She appears to have died 12 to 16 hours before her body was found in her home. Her four-year-old child was near her body when police found her.*
> 
> So her symptoms changed from bad to death so quickly she didn't even have time to summon help? And she worked for a hospital? And she had a four year old baby???!!!



It's happening a lot

*Family says ‘perfectly healthy’ dad is dead days after coronavirus diagnosis*
By Kenneth Garger

March 27, 2020 | 1:04am







TJ MendezFacebook
Sign up for our special edition newsletter to get a daily update on the coronavirus pandemic.

A “perfectly healthy” father of six from Texas died Thursday from the coronavirus — two days after he received his positive diagnosis, a report said.

Adolph Mendez, known as T.J, was 44-years-old.

The New Braunfels, Tx., resident was a beloved Kindergarten teacher at Oakwood Church who had a clean bill of health before catching the coronavirus, his family told the New Braunfels Herald-Zeitung.













“You hear that the people who die are older, or have previous health conditions, but he was neither and the virus took him down hard,” Mendez’s wife, Angela, told the paper

“It can happen to anyone, it’s not just a story that happens to people across the world. It’s here and it’s real and it can kill anyone, just like it did my husband.”

The couple have three boys and three girls.

One of their daughters, Brenda Johnson, described her father as “perfect healthy.” She also recounted how he was a fixture in his neighborhood.

“He was kind. He was patient. He cared about others,” Brenda told the paper. “He loved his family so much. He was very involved in our community and our church.”

She said her father’s students referred to his as “Mr. Sticker Man” since he would exchange stickers with them every Sunday.

“He was very loved by all,”



https://paid.outbrain.com/network/r...eoHrUB9F90Dl0wdG0PKMCnC-ghjDzQ&c=abdc132e&v=3


----------



## chocolat79

UmSumayyah said:


> CNN says Trump is as popular as he's ever been.
> 
> I don't think Biden or Sanders can win, but Sanders would have a better shot at this point


Wait for it. Two things,  coronavirus is going to get worse in this country.  When those rural people from his base start dropping like flies because they don't have enough hospitals close by,  they'll be looking at him.  Also,  if we're in a full blown recession when it's time for the  election, and those same people don't have jobs/ money,  it'll be a wrap for him. That statement may be true now, but it's still REALLY early.


----------



## UmSumayyah

chocolat79 said:


> Wait for it. Two things,  coronavirus is going to get worse in this country.  When those rural people from his base start dropping like flies because they don't have enough hospitals close by,  they'll be looking at him.  Also,  if we're in a full blown recession when it's time for the  election, and those same people don't have jobs/ money,  it'll be a wrap for him. That statement may be true now, but it's still REALLY early.


Rural areas are so far not impacted nearly as much. Lack of density means fewer opportunities for Covid to hit, and if most people increase hand washing and social distancing chances of infection will be even lower.

Some people in those areas shop every month or two because the stores are inconvenient to reach.

In any case his base will blame China for lying about the problem.


----------



## chocolat79

Reinventing21 said:


> Ok. Let's go back to this story posted by @Jmartjrmd ...
> 
> *Diedre Wilkes' was a mammogram technician at Piedmont Newnan Hospital. She died in her home last week and a posthumous coronavirus test came back positive, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.
> 
> Wilkes was 42 years old. She appears to have died 12 to 16 hours before her body was found in her home. Her four-year-old child was near her body when police found her.*
> 
> So her symptoms changed from bad to death so quickly she didn't even have time to summon help? And she worked for a hospital? And she had a four year old baby???!!!


Interestingly enough,  hospitals aren't testing healthcare workers.  They either stay home if they're symptomatic or go to work if they aren't. It's an act of Congress to get tested unless you're already on your death bed IN the hospital.  If you're home,  you're on your own.  My coworker had symptoms and actually was able to get tested; we're awaiting his results,  but it won't matter if we're asymptomatic; still gotta go to work and won't be tested.  We could potentially be spreading it unknowingly.


----------



## Ganjababy

An elder in my family (my aunts father) just died from the virus. I am very close to my aunt. She is devastated. If anyone has any advice on how to be there for her without getting on her nerves I am all ears (eyes). I don’t want to be overbearing with my worry for her (calling and texting asking if she is okay every 5 minutes). Maybe I will post her a care package via amazon...

 She is very high risk and is isolated in her house. I begged her not to try and convince anyone to enter her house. We don’t want to lose her too.

This is some terrible times. People dying and you cannot say bye to the body, bury them or go to the funeral if there is one. All those people against cremation have to be reconsidering.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

My coworkers dad, uncle & friend died from the virus. They're in New York.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This guy. Where was this energy months ago?


----------



## Everything Zen

My deepest condolences to each and everyone.


----------



## Peppermynt

TrulyBlessed said:


> This guy. Where was this energy months ago?



He a complete [email protected]$$.

24 hours ago he was claiming NYC (etc.) would not need as many ventilators as they were (*rightly*) asking for.

I don't wish this disease on anyone ... but God help me ...


----------



## SoniT

I took a walk outside today. I needed some fresh air. I saw a few other people out walking but none of us were in close proximity.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Some stories of recovery including an 87 yo with comorbidities. 

*Coronavirus patients describe recovering and being able to breathe again: "It hits you like a hammer"*


MARCH 25, 2020 / 9:07 AM / CBS NEWS


People who have gotten the coronavirus have described debilitating symptoms like not being able to catch their breath. But many have also recovered and shared what it felt like to breathe normally again. 

Clay Bentley is now quarantined in his bedroom after spending 12 days in a Georgia hospital. During his fight against coronavirus, he described not being able to move or catch his breath. At one point, doctors told him there wasn't much more they could do.


"They say, you know, we put these antibiotics through your system, and they said, 'You're in worse shape today than you were when you came into the hospital,'" he told CBS News correspondent David Begnaud. "It's like 10 times stronger than the flu. When it hits, it hits you like a hammer."
Just as doctors were considering putting him on a ventilator, there were signs of improvement. He said faith was key to his recovery.

"I couldn't breathe at all, and then all of a sudden, I felt the Lord. I mean, his presence was there, and I felt him blow air in my lungs," he said. 

Aviva Williamson, who was diagnosed with the virus four days ago, she said she had tightness in her chest and felt like she couldn't catch her breath. The 36-year-old mother of four from Shreveport, Louisiana, said she's still dealing with dizziness and fatigue. 

"I try to keep a mindset that I'm just going to get through it and nothing else bad is going to happen," she said. 

Frank Eller, an 87-year-old retired Marine, has also been released from the hospital. He was in critical condition when he was evacuated from a cruise ship and airlifted to a hospital in Puerto Rico two weeks ago.


He arrived with pneumonia and five underlying health conditions, including a leaky heart valve and emphysema in one lung.

Asked when he started to feel relief, he said, "Once they got me in this isolation room and started getting the antibiotics in me, and the oxygen, almost immediately."

"We could not have done it without the hospital's outstanding effort, and finally the grace of God," he added. "That's why I'm here."

Early data from the World Health Organization show that if you have a mild case of coronavirus, the recovery time is about two weeks. For patients with severe or critical cases, it can take up to six weeks.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This was sweet

*This Is Why We Do It’: NJ Nurse Shares Photo of Man Thanking ER Staff for Saving Wife*
*Published March 26, 2020• Updated on March 26, 2020 at 9:29 am*

_





Allison Swendson
New Jersey nurse Allison Swendson took this photo of a grateful man outside the Morristown Medical Center.

A New Jersey nurse had her day brightened after she heard a knock on the window of the emergency room and saw a tearful man standing outside with a kind message.

The unknown man's cardboard sign simply read, "Thank you all in emergency for saving my wife's life. I love you all." Allison Swendsen said the man knew he couldn't come inside the ER Morristown Medical Center but he wanted to show gratitude.

Swendsen then asked the man through the window if she could take a photo and he nodded. "He had tears pouring down his face," she wrote on her Instagram.

She asked her man how his wife was doing and he replied that she was doing great, that she was being released from the hospital that day.

The heartwarming photo was even shared by "ER" actress Kellie Martin on Twitter. Martin thanked Swendsen for her work and for sharing a photo that "took my breath away."
_


----------



## Crackers Phinn

chocolat79 said:


> They don't have too many out here like the East Coast,  so it's easy. I'm putting them on the same cancelled list as Susie Cakes for how they treat employees.


Let me go look up what Susie Cakes done did.  That's another place I always drive by different locations but never go in.  IONO, I kinda expect Susie's Cake to taste like Karen's potato salad.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

tigereyes83 said:


> I don’t think they are mandated to lift anything inside buildings or to help you guys lift  ( I will ask my hubby) It’s a slippery slope calling in the truck numbers with them. They can be petty.. and trust me they communicate with each other about drop areas that are difficult. This is a difficult situation for everyone. Your right.. They probably want to just do their job and leave.
> 
> I highly recommend finding an area for them to drop and not escalate. Just my opinion.


I learned from the company we order from that we pay for inside delivery (its special formula for little kiddies, and a fee they pass along to us) at the cost of $1000 to the taxpayers per delivery of goods or more. We have had formula stolen before and the formula company we order from are investigating but insisted want it delivered inside. I get it too because you don't want shipments in the rain or elements as it could be damaging to the children and babies who have to drink this formula to live). I spoke to people from other parts of the building and they want him off the route. He left the stuff outside this morning and said my co-worker received it (used her name--no signature) and she didn't. my assistant called the dispatch who emailed her (30 mins after he left) that it was delivered inside, and that xyz received it---again, that person did not. The investigation so far found that 1/2 the deliveries were often forged with misspelled names of my staff members, no signature or a forged one...And today, it was left outside with someone who doesn't work in the building. He just said "Its for ABC dept." and walked away (the pettiness has entered). The State officials want people screened before coming into state buildings and that includes temperatures. Since he doesn't want his temperature taken in order to do the job they are paying him for, they want him off the route and I agree. The issue with this particular driver started months ago, and when we get a substitute driver, its always someone who is so sweet. He treats everyone the same--and that's like trash. I don't think this is a UPS thing but this particular guy.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

intellectualuva said:


> Thanks @naturalgyrl5199
> 
> I love stuff like that.
> 
> Also, for whoever needs to complain about a specific UPS driver, if you know the location of the building you don't need the car number.  The PDS or even one of the clerks can pull who and which driver by address. Also, center manager and on road sups know too. The best time to call and ask for a center manager or on road supervisor is after 430 when the drivers are getting back or before 730 for a more direct solution. Even if you get the Customer Center for the building, ask for which center services your address. They should put you right through an office. Don't let them tell you to call the 800 number, demand a center manager or on road supervisor. If I still had friends there, I could atleast find names of numbers of who you can call but I've been gone nearly 10 years and most of my peeps left not too long after me.
> 
> Another backdoor option is to ask to be transferred to the IE or PE office and then from there find out which center and find numbers. Most of the time, they'll transfer you and/or give you the number to get you to leave them alone. Lol.


Thanks for this. My next step was to show up at the dispatch or distribution center. There is only 1 in our little town. But an investigation is underway.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Be careful with your mail and packages.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

vevster said:


> The Weather Channel app says in Queens alone 7000 cases almost 500 deaths. I don’t think this virus is natural. I got an email from a health practitioner, asian, that says COVID-19 is a weaponized coronavirus out of a bio lab in Wuhan, China.
> 
> Elmhurst Hospital is a 15 minute drive from me


I need proof. Pandemics are not new (lots in history that are even more fatal) and they spread faster now because of air travel.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> Given this outbreak, how do y"all feel about no fathers allowed in the delivery room?
> what about also restricting them from visiting  baby until baby goes home?  Appropriate or going to far?


Absolutely inhumane.
Our hospital allows 1. Those with a spouse or a doula. Humans are social creatures and have babies in group settings. They are not animals who deliver alone. Its horrible about what I'm hearing. I'm glad its not happening in FL.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

nyeredzi said:


> I've been boycotting them since their birth control stance. Michael's is right down the street


I was already boycotting Michaels because they fired a friend of mine and accused him of reverse racism...a BUNCH of BS cause his wife is white and they were trying to kowtow to a "Karen" who they ended up later banning from the store. That's been about 6 years. I'll be shopping at JoAnn's Fabric from now on.


----------



## Dposh167

My 65 year old father w/ diabetes works at a local library in his area right outside nyc. They are secretly trying to open up on April 1st. I told him don't go. And if they open, I'm reporting them. Gov. Cuomo did not give the ok to open non essential places yet and these folks wanna open for what?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

UmSumayyah said:


> CNN says Trump is as popular as he's ever been.
> 
> I don't think Biden or Sanders can win, but Sanders would have a better shot at this point



CNN has already reported incorrect news during this whole thing. I don't even bother with them.


----------



## chocolat79

Crackers Phinn said:


> Let me go look up what Susie Cakes done did.  That's another place I always drive by different locations but never go in.  IONO, I kinda expect Susie's Cake to taste like Karen's potato salad.


https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/201...fter-taking-time-away-to-care-for-dying-baby/


----------



## Chicoro

Don't have any wipes?




An option you may not have thought about: Benzalkonium chloride
Usually comes in a 50% solution. You must dilute it down 150 fold! Please do your own research.



The active ingredient in clorox wipes is something called benzalkonium chloride. It is called a mercury free murcurochrome replacement on my bottle, pictured below.  I bought this in the United States from Walgreens. It's only a 0.13% solution so technically, it is not a 50% solution. My bottle is for minor wounds and cuts.


This is my actual bottle I have at home. It is a diluted solution that I bought. My understanding is you can order it, too. 

You may be able to find it on the ground your area.


If in the US you can order here when they re-open 2 weeks from now:
96 dollars. Perhaps you can share cost with others, maybe
https://www.laballey.com/collection...ation-aqueous-solution-usp-nf-grade-bac-500ml






Wipes on Amazon (expensive)


@10:00 minute mark he talks about it.

If may be expensive and impractical. But, it is an option of which you may not have been aware. I was not aware of it until I came across this video and noticed the same name of the bottle in my First Aid Kit.


----------



## gn1g

vevster said:


> The Weather Channel app says in Queens alone *7000 cases almost 500 deaths*. I don’t think this virus is natural. I got an email from a health practitioner, asian, that says COVID-19 is a weaponized coronavirus out of a bio lab in Wuhan, China.
> 
> Elmhurst Hospital is a 15 minute drive from me



those numbers!  Trump better get his head out of the sand


----------



## brg240

MomofThreeBoys said:


> I need proof. Pandemics are not new (lots in history that are even more fatal) and they spread faster now because of air travel.


Yep.

Also something to keep in the back of your mind for later.

*There are diseases hidden in ice, and they are waking up*

_Long-dormant bacteria and viruses, trapped in ice and permafrost for centuries, are reviving as Earth's climate warms_

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170504-there-are-diseases-hidden-in-ice-and-they-are-waking-up

I feel in the future we'll see more disease outbreaks even if not full pandemics


----------



## Chromia

Crackers Phinn said:


> I wandered into one of there stores maybe 10 years ago to look around because I didn't know what it was and haven't been back since so I only get to protest them in my head.


That's when I went in Hobby Lobby, about 10 years ago, looking for a gift.  I couldn't believe all the chipped and cracked items they were selling.  I haven't been back since.


----------



## vevster

I went into my lobby today and saw 2 dispensers for hand sanitizer installed. I’m not mad at it.


----------



## Chromia

SoniT said:


> I took a walk outside today. I needed some fresh air. I saw a few other people out walking but none of us were in close proximity.


I took a walk a few days ago to mail a card.  There was no traffic so I jaywalked a couple of times to avoid going near a couple of people.  It was good to get outside.


----------



## Chicoro

Italy reports 919 deaths over 24 hour period.


----------



## Chicoro

*LA Purchases 20K Coronavirus Test Kits From South Korean Company*
March 24, 2020 at 11:10 am


*LOS ANGELES (CBSLA)* – Los Angeles city and county leaders announced Monday they have purchased 20,000 coronavirus testing kits from a South Korean biotech company.

The L.A. City Council and the L.A. Board of Supervisors jointly spent $1.25 million to immediately purchase 20,000 tests from Seegene Technologies, the two agencies said in a news release.

A larger contract is in the process of being negotiated to have Seegene deliver more tests. The company has committed to providing 100,000 tests per week to L.A. County, officials said. Seegene is the primary test kit manufacturer in South Korea, producing about one million test kits weekly, according to local officials.

The first 20,000 tests will be going to first responders and medical professionals.

There has been a major shortage across the nation as the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention scrambles to get its own kits manufactured and distributed.

As of March 20, only 2,400 people in L.A. County had been tested. The county reported Monday it had a total of 536 coronavirus cases and seven deaths.

Testing for COVID-19 became available Monday through an online portal on the city of L.A.’s website. It’s unclear how many tests the city has on hand, however.

The city said people who currently qualify for testing are seniors 65 years and older who have symptoms, those with symptoms and underlying chronic health conditions and those who are under quarantine becuse they were exposed to a COVID-19 patient.

People can schedule a test by visiting the following city website and answering a questionnaire. The testing is conducted at four sites.

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...onavirus-test-kits-from-south-korean-company/


----------



## vevster

gn1g said:


> those numbers!  Trump better get his head out of the sand


Correction the 500 was for NY. STILL BAD.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Just hopped off a virtual meeting at work. Our college has announced that virtual classes will run through summer semester as well - until mid-August. I appreciate them erring on the side of safety and hope all of this is a distant memory by the time Fall semester starts up.


----------



## Chicoro

The American people are generous, giving, kind, innovative and and incredibly talented. We are the first to give other countries help, aid and money in their time of need.  I think it will be paid forward to us, in our time of need. Do not lose hope. Don't let fear get in your way.  

Gentle reminder for those who come from outside to inside:

Wipe down your locks.
Clean your keys.
Wipe down your debit cards, wallet and purse.
Clean your shoes.
Clean your outer wear. Remove it and place it in a sack if you can.
Wash your hands from fingertips to wrist.
Wash your face.
Rinse your eyes.
Rinse your nose.
Cleanse ears.
Wash hands again.


----------



## Chicoro

Cremona is one of the hardest cities hit in Italy.  A team of Americans arrived to help them. The field hospital is up and running.


----------



## Chicoro

*Dr. Fauci Answers Trevor’s Questions About Coronavirus | The Daily Social Distancing Show*
1,114,621 views
•Mar 27, 2020

This video breaks things down simple and easy. It is a good summary video.


----------



## sweetlaughter

I need to avoid the news more. I've been watching it nonstop. And in other news, my doctor today put me on a 2wk quarantine because I'm coughing.


----------



## dancinstallion

People who are taking hydroxychloroquine for their lupus or arthritis are complaining that they can't get refills for their prescriptions because the pharmacies are out of stock. 
Now I see a report telling people to stop taking chloroquine for covid-19 because it is ineffective.


----------



## Chicoro

sweetlaughter said:


> I need to avoid the news more. I've been watching it nonstop. And in other news, my doctor today put me on a 2wk quarantine because I'm coughing.



Take care of yourself. Do you have someone home with you @sweetlaughter ? Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## SoniT

Chicoro said:


> *Dr. Fauci Answers Trevor’s Questions About Coronavirus | The Daily Social Distancing Show*
> 1,114,621 views
> •Mar 27, 2020
> 
> This video breaks things down simple and easy. It is a good summary video.


Thank you Dr. Fauci. He keeps it real and explains the situation in a way that everyone can understand.


----------



## sweetlaughter

Chicoro said:


> Take care of yourself. Do you have someone home with you @sweetlaughter ? Keep us posted if you can.



Thanks. I live alone. The doctor said the office would call me on Monday to see if I am getting worse. They said I won't be tested unless I get worse since I don't have a fever. My job sent out an email saying someone in my office tested positive for the virus and the doctor says with the timeline the email provided I could have gotten sick from that person. I've been to doctor appointments every week (I just got out of the hospital for a lung thing earlier this month) and no one listened to me last week when I complained of vomiting,  diarrhea, congestion, headaches, and coughing. But today they come into the room in full protective gear because I said the word cough. Then they escorted me out some back door after giving me a pair of gloves.

The good thing is that my job has everyone working from home right now so I dont have to miss work. I just need to find a way to get my prescriptions delivered to me. CVS has some on order.


----------



## Chicoro

sweetlaughter said:


> Thanks. I live alone. The doctor said the office would call me on Monday to see if I am getting worse. They said I won't be tested unless I get worse since I don't have a fever. My job sent out an email saying someone in my office tested positive for the virus and the doctor says with the timeline the email provided I could have gotten sick from that person. I've been to doctor appointments every week (I just got out of the hospital for a lung thing earlier this month) and no one listened to me last week when I complained of vomiting,  diarrhea, congestion, headaches, and coughing. But today they come into the room in full protective gear because I said the word cough. Then they escorted me out some back door after giving me a pair of gloves.
> 
> The good thing is that my job has everyone working from home right now so I dont have to miss work. I just need to find a way to get my prescriptions delivered to me. CVS has some on order.



It sounds like you are in a good place. You were vomiting, too? That symptom keeps coming up. I am glad you don't have to miss work and you can get your meds to you without having to go get them yourself. Please take of yourself and if you can, continue to keep us posted so that we know how you are doing. Do you have enough food in the house?


----------



## B_Phlyy

Our CEO approved hazard pay starting next week. Many departments are rotating workers in and out so that they don't have too many on the floor at the same time. We don't have enough nurses to do that so here I am and here I'll be. So far though, no patient has had to be tested at our facility so I feel okay in the regard that I likely haven't had contact with a patient who has it. 

The 2 nurses who had to be tested results are supposed to be back today but our company said it would be a HIPAA violation to notify the other staff. But negative results mean you can come back after 3 days. So if they don't come back on Monday, we'll know what's up.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Absolutely inhumane.
> Our hospital allows 1. Those with a spouse or a doula. Humans are social creatures and have babies in group settings. They are not animals who deliver alone. Its horrible about what I'm hearing. I'm glad its not happening in FL.


I agree.  I can see cutting out the Aunties and grandmas and big sis/ bro but it's a one time thing to see your child born.  At least let the daddy in.  It made me sad to hear that.
I read because of it and the virus a lot of women are trying to switch to birthing centers with a midwife.


----------



## sweetlaughter

Chicoro said:


> It sounds like you are in a good place. You were vomiting, too? That symptom keeps coming up. I am glad you don't have to miss work and you can get your meds to you without having to go get them yourself. Please take of yourself and if you can, continue to keep us posted so that we know how you are doing. Do you have enough food in the house?



Thankfully, I placed an order with Peapod two weeks ago and the earliest delivery date I could get is this upcoming Tuesday. I added a whole weekend's worth of groceries to my order. I should have plenty between the order and what I already have since I went grocery shopping last weekend too.


----------



## awhyley

"Be nice to me" - Is Trump serious?  I got this article from MSNBC, but did this really happen?  Did he really say this?  

*Trump on governors: 'They have to treat us well, also'*

March 25, 2020, 10:52 AM EDT
By Steve Benen

It's not exactly a secret that there's been considerable friction between governors and the White House as the coronavirus crisis has taken shape, with state officials looking to federal officials for assistance, resources, and guidance, even as Donald Trump tries to pass the buck back to governors.

"[G]overnors are supposed to be doing a lot of this work, and they are doing a lot of this work," the president said last week. "The federal government is not supposed to be out there buying vast amounts of items and then shipping. You know, we're not a shipping clerk. The governors are supposed to be -- as with testing, the governors are supposed -- are supposed to be doing it."


It was against this backdrop that Trump revisited the subject during a Fox News event yesterday. Referring to his coordination with governors, the president said:

"...I think we're doing very well. But, you know, it's a two-way street. They have to treat us well, also. They can't say, 'Oh gee, we should get this, we should get that.'"

Broadly speaking, there are two important problems with this. The first is that governors are _absolutely_ in a position where they should make demands of the federal government, asking for all kinds of resources, materials, and aid.

Jon Chait explained the other day that state and local governments "lack the bargaining power and national scale to take control of industrial processes that lie outside their borders. How is a governor of Ohio or New Mexico supposed to get a manufacturer in, say, California to start producing medical equipment? And how are these governors supposed to allocate the equipment that is produced?"

In other words, when governors say, "Oh gee, we should get this, we should get that," the president's job is to make every effort to meet their needs, not argue that the appeals themselves are somehow inappropriate.

But I was also struck by Trump's insistence that governors "have to treat us well." He didn't elaborate, which was a shame, because there are some disturbing ways to interpret the comments.

A _Washington Post_ report, for example, said Trump was suggesting that "governors owe it to the administration to not to be critical as it doles out emergency supplies."

That's an untenable posture under any circumstances, but it's especially indefensible now.

Link:
https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trump-governors-they-have-treat-us-well-also-n1168511


----------



## Peppermynt

Yes. He did. 

I’m really wondering how anyone still does not get that we are dealing with (and through our own d**** fault allowed to be elected) an ignorant, psychopathic dictator who will pick and choose which state’s residents get a chance to live based on which state’s officials kiss his arse. 

This is completely unprecedented.


----------



## starfish

dancinstallion said:


> Have you all seen the reports that more men are dying of this than women?  It was like 50% more men are dying from it.


I think it’s because men have worse hygiene than we do.  We know they  normally don’t wash their hands and clean like we do.

ETA: plus all those nasty beards that they are touching.


----------



## Kalia1

Well my employer sent an email yesterday saying someone tested positive.
I already telecommute so thankfully I’m never onsite. The entire company has been telecommuting for the last two weeks but the person was infected before they all went home to work. So now they are trying to narrow down who was around the infected person.

My 94 year old Grandmother I heard was having trouble walking from the bathroom to her bed which isn’t far. She lives in New Rochelle, NY where the containment mile was a few weeks ago. I wish I could go get her and bring her to my house.  I told my Uncle to call the ambulance if she doesn’t seem like herself at least they can check her vital signs.

I have to take my Uncle who had a stroke back in January grocery shopping tomorrow he’s still a little unsteady I’m so tempted to have him text me his shopping list and go on my own and just drop the groceries off....Sigh

Then my son texts and says he’s in Hawaii for a few days. He’s one of those who thinks this isn’t so dire. What can you do?! What’s worse is that this jacked up President isn’t helping and is coming across as straight up delusional! He needs to get his s*** together and come up with a comprehensive plan to assist the healthcare workers, the sick and stop the spread...(Just Venting).


----------



## Everything Zen

Ganjababy said:


> People are so evil. I have decided not to buy anything that cannot be peeled or do not have packaging. I reckon not all of these psychos are caught in the act...
> *
> 
> Grocery store throws out US$35,000 in food that woman intentionally coughed on: Pa. police*
> 
> A woman purposely coughed on US$35,000 worth of food at a Pennsylvania grocery store, police said. She likely faces criminal charges for coughing, one of the primary ways the novel coronavirus spreads.
> 
> The unnamed woman entered small grocery chain Gerrity's Supermarket in Hanover Township and started coughing on produce, bakery items, meat and other merchandise, chain co-owner Joe Fasula wrote on Facebook.
> 
> Newsletter sign-up: Get The COVID-19 Brief sent to your inbox
> 
> Staff quickly removed her from the store and called Hanover Township Police, who found her a few hours later and took her into custody, Police Chief Albert Walker told CNN.
> 
> Hanover Township police said the woman "intentionally contaminated" the food, and they plan to file criminal charges against her once her mental health treatment concludes.
> 
> Officials don't believe she's infected with coronavirus but "will make every effort to see that she is tested," Fasula wrote.
> 
> Despite considering what she did a "very twisted prank," Fasula said the store threw out every item she came into contact with and worked with a local health inspector to identify and disinfect areas she entered.
> 
> Ultimately, he said, the store disposed of $35,000 worth of food.
> 
> "I am absolutely sick to my stomach about the loss of food," Fasula said. "While it is always a shame when food is wasted, in these times when so many people are worried about the security of our food supply, it is even more disturbing."
> 
> It's not clear what charges the woman may face when she leaves mental health treatment.
> 
> People who threatened to spread the virus charged with terrorism
> 
> The Department of Justice affirmed Wednesday that people who intentionally spread the novel coronavirus could be charged with terrorism.
> 
> Officials across the states are taking threats of spreading coronavirus seriously. Earlier this week, a New Jersey man who police said purposely coughed on a grocery store employee and said he had coronavirus was charged with making "terroristic threats." It was not clear whether the man had a lawyer, the state's attorney general said.
> 
> And in Missouri, a 26-year-old man was charged this week with making a terrorist threat after he was filmed in early March licking sticks of deodorant at a Walmart, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported. In a video, the man asks, "Who's scared of coronavirus?" the newspaper reported.
> 
> That man's attorney called the action "immature ... tasteless and impulsive" but said it happened before the World Health Organization declared the virus a pandemic, the Post-Dispatch reported. That declaration "should not work retroactively and convert a tasteless and impulsive act into a criminal terrorist threat," the lawyer told the paper.
> 
> According to a Justice Department memo, the virus meets the criteria for a "biological agent," and threatening to spread it or "use Covid-19 as a weapon against Americans" could constitute a terrorist threat.
> 
> Grocery stores brave the pandemic
> 
> Coronavirus is changing the way grocery stores operate. Stores like Gerrity's are deemed "essential businesses" under states' stay-at-home orders, so they're one of the few public places residents of those states can visit during the pandemic.
> 
> But as customer visits to grocery stores spike and consumers continue to hoard supplies, industry groups fear that the US food supply will eventually dry up, too. A group that represents brands like PepsiCo and Clorox wrote to the State Department that panic buying coupled with countries cutting off exports to the US could exacerbate the public health crisis.
> 
> So stores like Gerrity's are taking extra measures to ensure their stores are safe. Some chains have slashed hours to disinfect stores after closing and restock supplies that sell out quickly. Others have beefed up security and installed off-duty police officers or private guards to manage crowded aisles and jammed parking lots.
> 
> The incident with the unnamed woman at Gerrity's showed employees why their strict safety measures are necessary, Fasula wrote on Facebook.
> 
> "The only silver lining to this travesty is that it gave us the unfortunate opportunity to test our protocols and demonstrate how seriously we take your safety," he said.
> 
> https://apple.news/AxWYw1J8JSxunUNwG4LVt9w



Send her a bill for the entire loss too


----------



## Chicoro

Medical Animation Videos Explaining Covid- 19, its interior and how it gets in a cell and makes a body sick:


----------



## Stormy

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The BBC says Mexico wants a crackdown on Americans illegally crossing the border. Mexico has less than 500 cases, they don’t want Americans bringing the disease with them.



Well fancy that. And I'll be the majority of them sided with Trump for the wall, kids being detained, DACA ending, etc... And I read somewhere about people crossing the border into Mexico for toilet paper.


----------



## vevster

Yeah, yeah.... I know there are articles saying the virus is not man made or an engineered bioweapon, but Lisa Ling's husband, who is a physician currently working in biotech, when he started hearing about COVID-19 said, "This is something different --- this is going to be really bad".  

I think something was tweaked in this virus...... and maybe  'they' are covering it up.


----------



## Stormy

Ganjababy said:


> An elder in my family (my aunts father) just died from the virus. I am very close to my aunt. She is devastated. If anyone has any advice on how to be there for her without getting on her nerves I am all ears (eyes). I don’t want to be overbearing with my worry for her (calling and texting asking if she is okay every 5 minutes). Maybe I will post her a care package via amazon...
> 
> She is very high risk and is isolated in her house. I begged her not to try and convince anyone to enter her house. We don’t want to lose her too.
> 
> This is some terrible times. People dying and you cannot say bye to the body, bury them or go to the funeral if there is one. All those people against cremation have to be reconsidering.


I'm sorry for your loss @Ganjababy


----------



## Ganjababy

An epidemiologist from Italy reckons the death rate from covid-19 is anywhere from 2-8 times what is being reported because they cannot test everyone.


----------



## Dellas

Free online covid virtual screening with a doctor:

www. augustahealth.org/COVID19

Supposed to be for people in SC and GA however they have no way of filtering out other states. Screening occur within 10 minutes of downloading the app. 

Choose an available  doctor. 
You are just talking to someone with a checklist.
Note, ignore the optional insurance info part. Basically it is a quick 5 to 10 minute call with a doctor to discuss your symptoms.  It is sponsored by Augusta University of Health.


----------



## Dellas

Ganjababy said:


> An epidemiologist from Italy reckons the death rate from covid-19 is anywhere from 2-8 times what is being reported because they cannot test everyone.


I haven't been on here for a while...just taking a break from social media....I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is one tough lady!


----------



## brg240

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is one tough lady!


She also looks really good for 102. I'm glad she's recovered

I can't help but be a bit bitter toward people at my job working from home. How nice for you.


----------



## awhyley

Guess this is where the Quaranteens are coming from.  Would be funny if it weren't so scary.  

*There may be a worldwide condom shortage as factories are forced to shut down during the coronavirus pandemic*

A global condom shortage is becoming an increasing concern as some of the world's largest production centers shut down for the foreseeable future.

Karex Bhd, a condom producer in Malaysia that makes one out of every five condoms sold worldwide, hasn't made a single condom in the past 10 days because of a mandatory government-imposed lockdown, Reuters reported.

Typically, Karex can make 100 million condoms in a 10-day period, and those condoms are then sold and distributed by well-known condom brands like Durex.

"We are going to see a global shortage of condoms everywhere, which is going to be scary," Karex Chief Executive Goh Miah Kiat told Reuters. He said he foresees the shortage lasting for months.

In addition to Malaysia, Thailand and India are home to most of the factories that produce condoms. As coronavirus cases surge, shutdowns in these countries could also contribute to a condom shortage.

Goh said he is especially concerned about the looming shortage's effect on humanitarian efforts in Africa where condoms are in high demand for HIV prevention, but that the shortage could impact anyone who is having sex.

"The good thing is that the demand for condoms is still very strong because like it or not, it's still an essential to have," Goh said. "Given that at this point in time people are probably not planning to have children. It's not the time, with so much uncertainty."

Although China, another country that manufactures a large number of condoms, is ending lockdowns, a lag in production could still be felt, according to Chris Purdy, the CEO of family-planning production company DKT International.

"During the recent outbreak, many Chinese factories were shuttered and factory workers asked to stay home or work at reduced hours," Purdy told Business Insider. "Many of these contraceptive suppliers are not back to full capacity.  As a result, we now expect delays in production and shipping schedules."

Purdy said DKT International expects delivery times for their condoms, which are produced in Malaysia, to double from two months to four months.

Delivery has also slowed as concerns about the pandemic have spread.

"As vigilance and concern grows around transmission of the coronavirus, we are seeing heightened vigilance by oversight bodies, including around import, freight, and clearance of all shipments, including of contraceptives," Purdy said. "There is increased scrutiny and requests for paperwork on products arriving from other countries, resulting in delays in clearance approvals."

For example, DKT condom shipments to Egypt are undergoing an extra 18-day quarantine.

Purdy said global programs that provide condoms to those who need them should invest in extra inventory as soon as they can to offset the effects of condom production and shipment delays.

Link:
https://www.businessinsider.com/wor...e-inevitable-production-hubs-shut-down-2020-3



Stormy said:


> I'm sorry for your loss @Ganjababy



Same here.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

UmSumayyah said:


> CNN says Trump is as popular as he's ever been.
> 
> I don't think Biden or Sanders can win, but Sanders would have a better shot at this point




I don't think I can stomach another 4 years of that man.


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> Yeah, yeah.... I know there are articles saying the virus is not man made or an engineered bioweapon, but Lisa Ling's husband, who is a physician currently working in biotech, when he started hearing about COVID-19 said, "This is something different --- this is going to be really bad".
> 
> I think something was tweaked in this virus...... and maybe  'they' are covering it up.



I agree.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Hospitals weigh universal do-not-resuscitate orders for coronavirus patients*
By Carl Campanile and Jackie Salo

March 26, 2020 | 6:41pm

_





AFP via Getty
Sign up for our special edition newsletter to get a daily update on the coronavirus pandemic.

Hospitals across the country are considering whether to enact universal “do-not-resuscitate” orders for coronavirus patients as the mounting pandemic threatens to overwhelm the health care system, according to a report.

Northwestern Memorial Hospital in Chicago is among the hospitals where the drastic policy is under consideration — even when the move is against the wishes of a patient and their family, The Washington Post reported.

Richard Wunderink, one of Northwestern’s intensive-care medical directors, told the outlet the hospital is exploring whether state law would allow it to implement the policy, which would limit possible exposure to health care workers and maximize resources.

“It’s a major concern for everyone,” Wunderink said. “This is something about which we have had lots of communication with families, and I think they are very aware of the grave circumstances.”

These conversations come as hospitals face a surge in cases coupled with a shortage of life-saving ventilators and protective gear for staffers.

*SEE ALSO*
*Half a million people have now been infected with coronavirus worldwide*
“We are now facing some difficult choices in how we apply medical resources — including staff,” Lewis Kaplan, president of the Society of Critical Care Medicine and a University of Pennsylvania surgeon, told the newspaper.

As many as 30 people may rush into a room to help a patient when a “code blue” alarm goes off, the newspaper reported.

“It’s extremely dangerous in terms of infection risk because it involves multiple bodily fluids,” an unidentified ICU doctor told the newspaper.

NYC Health and Hospitals, which oversees the the Big Apple’s 11 public hospitals, said it is not currently looking at across-the-board do not resuscitate orders.

“We’re doing everything we can for patients,” 


_


----------



## Ganjababy

This is wrong and too  early to be even be thinking this. They need to re-examine their resuscitations policies if they have 30 people turning up for a code. In the uk hospitals I worked we had a specialist resus teams in and they are the ones who turn up. Everyone stayed with their patients/at their posts. I was shocked when I saw my first code in Canada and saw doctors dropping everything and running like mad to one code. With lots of people doing nothing but watching. Waste of resources imo.




Jmartjrmd said:


> *Hospitals weigh universal do-not-*_
> AFP via Getty
> Sign up for our special edition newsletter to get a daily update on the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Hospitals across the country are considering whether to enact universal “do-not-resuscitate” orders for coronavirus patients as the mounting pandemic threatens to overwhelm the health care system, according to a report.
> 
> Northwestern Memorial Hospital in Chicago is among the hospitals where the drastic policy is under consideration — even when the move is against the wishes of a patient and their family, The Washington Post reported.
> 
> Richard Wunderink, one of Northwestern’s intensive-care medical directors, told the outlet the hospital is exploring whether state law would allow it to implement the policy, which would limit possible exposure to health care workers and maximize resources.
> 
> “It’s a major concern for everyone,” Wunderink said. “This is something about which we have had lots of communication with families, and I think they are very aware of the grave circumstances.”
> 
> These conversations come as hospitals face a surge in cases coupled with a shortage of life-saving ventilators and protective gear for staffers.
> 
> *SEE ALSO*
> *Half a million people have now been infected with coronavirus worldwide*
> “We are now facing some difficult choices in how we apply medical resources — including staff,” Lewis Kaplan, president of the Society of Critical Care Medicine and a University of Pennsylvania surgeon, told the newspaper.
> 
> As many as 30 people may rush into a room to help a patient when a “code blue” alarm goes off, the newspaper reported.
> 
> “It’s extremely dangerous in terms of infection risk because it involves multiple bodily fluids,” an unidentified ICU doctor told the newspaper.
> 
> NYC Health and Hospitals, which oversees the the Big Apple’s 11 public hospitals, said it is not currently looking at across-the-board do not resuscitate orders.
> 
> “We’re doing everything we can for patients,” _


----------



## Ganjababy

Trump is still shocking me with his obtuseness. Every time I think it cannot get any worse, it does.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

At my other job, a nurse And a doctor tested positive. Three days ago only I and another nurse had on masks, now tonight everybody has on a mask. We are given one mask a week and we have to sign for it. No n95 masks are available.


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I hope her job doesn't report her for job abandonment. Now that she has went viral her manager, that she called evil, may be petty too. 
 But some jobs will get you for being on the clock and refusing an assignment.
I think she'll be fine. 

It is good that she is in a position to quit on the spot but a lot of nurses have kids and may have a history. Someone is going to have to take care of those patients either way and it sucks that the other nurses will now have a heavier patient load.

Every  nurse is putting themselves at risk by taking care of a covid patient and any highly contagious patient. What would happen if most nurses have her attitude and quit on the spot. I have kids too that cant go anywhere.


----------



## Keen

dancinstallion said:


> At my other job, a nurse And a doctor tested positive. Three days ago only I and another nurse had on masks, now tonight everybody has on a mask wearing masks. We are given one mask a week and we have to sign for it. No n95 masks are available.


That is so sad.  This is the United States of America


----------



## aribell

I don't mean to be negative, but I really don't see how this is over without _months _(not weeks) of things being shut down.  Wuhan was on a very strict quarantine for two months.  Someone in our company is in that area and she said a week ago that it was the first time her kids had been outside in that entire time. 

We are already past where China is, and we have a fraction of the population.  We are staying inside most places, but we aren't being strict about it.  Some people have still been partying it up in various places.  Most people as far as I've seen, aren't wearing masks when they go out (me either, though, since they are hard to come by.)  Trump has dragged his feet on using the DPA to manufacture the medical equipment we need. (And I am so sorry to all the healthcare professionals being asked to go without proper PPE!  It's so unacceptable.)  Just saw something (though I know that experts disagree) saying that it's unlikely that summertime will make much of a difference like it does with seasonal flu...which we should have expected since it's summertime in places like Australia and South America as well, but COVID-19 is currently there.  So with our ill-preparedness and our only pseudo-lockdown approach in many places, it seems like we could still be trying to manage this months from now.

I'm not trying to make others anxious, but I feel so many organizations (and even government) are making plans like this will just be a hiccup that we can move on from in some weeks, and it just seems overly optimistic to me.   I'd rather anticipate and plan for worst-case scenario than keep believing that it's almost over when it's not. 

Oh, and apparently this is supposed to be an "above normal" hurricane season, with 2-4 major hurricanes.


----------



## dancinstallion

He is price gouging. He should be prosecuted, this is sad. I am glad they confiscated it. 


*Attorney: Houston auctioneer has access to ‘millions’ of masks, ‘truckloads’ of sanitizer but Texas AG stands in way.*

Published: March 28, 2020, 12:30 amUpdated: March 28, 2020, 12:44 am
Tags: Coronavirus, Harris County, FEMA, Supplies, Health, Texas, Ken Paxton, Lina Hidalgo
_





*HOUSTON* – Houston-area first responders and others could have access to “millions” of additional N-95 masks and “truckloads of hand sanitizer” if it wasn’t for Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton, the attorney for Auctions Unlimited told KPRC 2 Friday.

“[The owner of Auctions Unlimited] is trying to maintain his business while the government is trying to destroy it, all so that Ken Paxton can get a stupid headline,” attorney Charles Adams said. “It’s an embarrassment.”

Tim Worstell is a fourth-generation auctioneer. He is the middle man for companies and individuals trying to sell everything from autographed baseballs to N-95 masks.

Large companies have contracted with Worstell since 2018 to sell their surplus N-95 and other masks, which in normal times sell for about $10 a box.

Earlier this month, Worstell told his suppliers he would put up for auction every single N-95 mask, dust mask, hand sanitizer and other critical supplies “to get them to Houstonians as fast as possible.”

Paxton’s office accused Worstell of price gouging when bidders from the Houston area, including first responders, bid as much as $180 for a box of masks.

“All [the AG’s office] had to do was send me a simple letter,” Worstell said. “I could never get it.”

Worstell said he never received an official government letter telling him to stop the auction. Worstell said he needed the letter to protect him from losing his auction license and breaking his contracts to his suppliers.

“The portrait being painted by the [Texas] Attorney General’s office of my client as some evil human being who was gouging during this time of disaster is completely false,” Adams said.

The night before Paxton’s office filed a lawsuit against Worstell’s online auction house for alleged price gouging, Worstell said a Harris County official called him with an offer to buy the masks for “hammer price,” or the final bidding price.

The Harris County official called it a “fair price," Worstell said.

“The AG was on calls with the County this morning, and agreed to let us pay fair price,” the Harris County purchaser texted Worstell the next morning, before the Attorney General’s lawsuit was filed.

“Here is what the county would like to purchase,” the official said in an email to Worstell later that morning. Hours later, the Paxton’s office filed the price gouging lawsuit.

On Friday morning, FEMA officials emailed Worstell offering to buy the masks. Worstell agreed, and informed Harris County.

Within an hour, Harris County Judge Lina Hidalgo signed an order to commandeer the N-95 masks, 200,000 dust masks, hand sanitizer and other equipment.

Surveillance video from Auctions Unlimited showed Harris County and FEMA officials arriving at the auction house at the same time. FEMA officials in black SUVs and county officials in white trucks.

Harris County officials presented Hidalgo’s order and proceeded to load the commandeered equipment into a white Penske moving truck.

“That surprised me because I thought, aren’t we all on the same team?” Worstell said. “I’m just a small fish in a big pond. This has definitely been an education.”

Adams said companies that have worked with and trust Worstell have reached out, wanting him to help them sell “millions” of N-95 masks and “truckloads of hand sanitizer” at fair market prices.

“[Worstell] has the opportunity to secure millions more that he could sell to the government on any level, federal, state, county, at far less than they’re paying now, but he’s afraid to do it” Adams said. “He doesn’t want to get into more trouble for doing nothing wrong. It’s absolutely disgusting.”

A Harris County representative told KPRC 2 Friday that county officials wanted to get the masks to people who needed them as fast as possible.

He also said Harris County will pay “fair market” price for the dust masks, N-95 masks and other equipment the county ”commandeered.”

Harris County has not accused Auctions Unlimited of price gouging.

As long as the Paxton’s lawsuit is in place, Auctions Unlimited cannot make the additional N-95 masks and other equipment available to Houstonians, FEMA and others, Adams said.

Copyright 2020 by KPRC Click2Houston - All rights reserved.

https://www.click2houston.com/healt...er-but-texas-ag-stands-in-way/?outputType=amp
_


----------



## Chicoro

Steph Curry has a  30 Minute Conversation with Dr. Fauci
I think it is worth watching. I will summarize some key points below. I strongly suggest you watch it yourself, though.

Curry said that he put the word out and collected the following questions from his viewers and from people that were aware that he would have this one on one with Dr. Fauci.

He said he conducted this interview for another demographic, the very demographic in which he has contact [and upon which he has influence].



Summary:

*What is the difference between the flu and Covid-19? *The flu has a 0.1% death rate. The coronavirus has a 1% death rate. Thus, it is 10x more serious than the flu. It is extremely transmissable.
*Age of people being impacted are mostly older?* We are starting to see an alarming trend in Europe in the US. It is still rare, but younger people are dying [in these populations as compared to in China]. We are starting to see younger folks, with no underlying health conditions, getting seriously ill.

*As a young person why/how do your actions matter? *You can be an asymptomatic vector or carrier. You may not get sick but your family member undergoing chemotherapy could become ill/adversely impacted because of you, from you.
*How will we know when we can stop sheltering in place, what metric are you looking at to determine this? *You need to see the trajectory of the curve go down for the whole, entire [United States] country. Right now, they are doing mitigation in New York [can't do containment -  which is identifying individuals, tracing back contacts, etc] not possible in New York. 

*If you got sick with the virus, and you recovered, what determines if you are well and can go back to your job or circulate in public without isolation?* Right now, the process is 2 cultures are to be performed, done 24 hours apart. Both those cultures must be negative. This the rule now. [ But it is not feasible for everyone to do.]
*Can you get re-infected again once you've had this virus?* The chances are that if you get infected and recover, you are not going to get infected again [assuming this acts like every other virus that we know.] This situation is what is called herd immunity. [ The virus can no longer find a host in which to enter due to this immunity to it.]
*Will the coming warm weather make this virus go away?* It is not an unreasonable assumption, but don't count on it. It is true the virus has more difficulty in a warm, wet environment than in a cold, dry  environment.
*Sheltering in place measures?* A lock down is a heavy hammer method. It is a measure that is done in the extreme situation, like for New York.  You treat New York different than say Nebraska.[ Nebraska has few enough cases where you can identify folks with the virus, trace back their contacts, isolate and quarantine them. You can't do that with a region/state such as New York, at this time.]
*Is there still a shortage of masks?* [No].The [distribution] system has now been changed. It is being handled by commercial groups, not be the CDC, now. 

*Will there be a test to identify people who already had the virus?* There are two types of tests. Test 1 is the Antigen test, [to identify] people who are now infected. Test 2 will be an Antibody test [to identify people who had the virus]. Test 2 will show if you were infected. [Test 2] will be cheaper, easier and quicker. Both tests are important. [Test 1 for Antigens for currently infected and Test 2 for Antibodies for those who were infected].
*What about a vaccine and when will we have one? *The current vaccine development is the fastest ever in the history of the United States. [Phase 1 of Trial] First, me need to make sure it is safe and induces the response we want. That will have the smallest group of about 45 people.  That runs about 3 to 4 months. [Phases II and III] of the trial will be an even larger group from 100 up to 1,000s of people. That phase of the trial will take about 8 to 9 months. For a total of about 18 months, for a push for next winter to use the vaccine. The vaccine will be important if the virus cycles [back around] in another [flu] season. The vaccine will be important next time around for the next wave. [The virus is not likely to go away and disappear forever.]

*If it comes back [again next Winter] will we have to be do sheltering in place again*? [No.]The second wave will be different. We will be able perform the cycle of identify, isolate, contacts, trace. There will should be no outbreak [of this Covid-19] next time. We will be able to contain it at an individual level. We will be able to prevent [an outbreak]. It will be much different than what we are doing [now].
*Masks, do we need to wear masks? *[Let me explain] what don't need to wear masks mean. You have to prioritize who needs the masks [like for doctors and nurses working with the sick are first priority] You can knock out your health staff. That would not be good. Next [in line of priority] is if you feel sick. [Next and last in line] would be the general population. A mask will protect you at about a 50% level.
*Is there a shortage of masks?*  [No, they are now coming] There is a a stockpile of 10 millions and millions of masks [but] Commercial [manufacturers] are stepping forward wanting to do it themselves. [We are no longer depending upon the CDC, a specialist in disease to distribute masks commercially which is outside their realm of expertise.
*What is the biggest misconception [you can dispel for us]?* [There are two extreme camps, those that think that the world is ending and those that believe this is a hoax and don't believe it who make no changes in their habits]. The answer/situation lies somewhere between the two. The situation is not convenient. Don't get frightened. Use the energy to do the right things.
*How can the regular every day person get updates about this, where can the masses go to learn and get info [about this situation]?* You can go to the CDC.gov site, or you can go directly to coronavirus.gov and find it there.
They express mutual admiration for one another and the Live session ends.


----------



## Ganjababy

This made me cry. I think she did the right thing. Her kids comes first. 





TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


>




They are saying she is a cancer survivor. She needs a work from home nursing position.


----------



## Chicoro

Another animated video that compares influenza versus corona. Very clear and informative.


----------



## Chicoro

Another option or suggestion in place of toilet paper, that may still be available, is  a cheap sitz bath made of plastic.

I'm not sure if Amazon is selling this and considering this essential.

Most fit any sized toilet. This one is about 12 dollars. You can disinfect and then reuse it.

If you have  toilet paper, having TP is ideal.


----------



## brg240

TrulyBlessed said:


>


 I wish her the best

There weren't any other nurses that could be on that floor?

Smh i can't believe people think she should suck it up. People have it twisted you should not have tio die for your job. You should not suffer for your job. Bc in the grand scheme of things your job doesn't care about you


----------



## nyeredzi

B_Phlyy said:


> Our CEO approved hazard pay starting next week. Many departments are rotating workers in and out so that they don't have too many on the floor at the same time. We don't have enough nurses to do that so here I am and here I'll be. So far though, no patient has had to be tested at our facility so I feel okay in the regard that I likely haven't had contact with a patient who has it.
> 
> The 2 nurses who had to be tested results are supposed to be back today but our company said it would be a HIPAA violation to notify the other staff. But negative results mean you can come back after 3 days. So if they don't come back on Monday, we'll know what's up.



My husband has already cared for 2 covid patients. It's interesting that you guys are getting hazard pay. They have PPE, but re-use most of it the whole shift.

I just read an article on how just the reduction in pollution from the economic slow down has saved tens of thousands of lives, in just China alone. Because pollution itself is deadly. It just reinforces my belief that some deaths are more dramatic, so we pay more attention to them.  Novel ways of dying, fast ways of dying, dramatic ways of dying, and I understand why. Some deaths, we've simply learned to build into our system and resources and account for them, and we regularly accept people dying all the time so that we make money. All of us contribute to this, not just the rich and powerful, though they are the great enablers and promoters. But by our consumption and choices, we contribute to people's deaths all the time.

Coronavirus lockdown may have saved 77,000 lives in China just from pollution reduction
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmc...a-just-from-pollution-reduction/#1f2c06fa34fe


----------



## nyeredzi

I see a lot of talk that there's a blood shortage because so many drives have had to be cancelled and people are of course sheltering now. There's supposed to be one close to me today, so I think I will donate. I hate the feel of blood draws, but in the scope of things, it's a small thing I can do for others.


----------



## dancinstallion

brg240 said:


> I wish her the best
> 
> There weren't any other nurses that could be on that floor?
> 
> Smh i can't believe people think she should suck it up. People have it twisted you should not have tio die for your job. You should not suffer for your job. Bc in the grand scheme of things your job doesn't care about you



She has options and she chose to quit. The rest of the staff and that manager will have to suck it up.

Most people that I have seen agree with her.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

It does not make sense for hospitals to not have the proper equipment for health care professionals to care for COVID 19 positive patients.  No one should sacrifice themselves for this experiment!  Hospitals should be sued.


----------



## brg240

dancinstallion said:


> She has options and she chose to quit. The rest of the staff and that manager will have to suck it up.
> 
> Most people that I have seen agree with her.


What were her options?


----------



## nyeredzi

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> It does not make sense for hospitals to not have the proper equipment for health care professionals to care for COVID 19 positive patients.  No one should sacrifice themselves for this experiment!  Hospitals should be sued.


But how is it their fault? Who could have anticipated this much need for that equipment? They seem unable to get the equipment. What do you think they should do instead?


----------



## Ganjababy

There is a lot of bullying in nursing. 





brg240 said:


> I wish her the best
> 
> There weren't any other nurses that could be on that floor?
> 
> Smh i can't believe people think she should suck it up. People have it twisted you should not have tio die for your job. You should not suffer for your job. Bc in the grand scheme of things your job doesn't care about you


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

nyeredzi said:


> But how is it their fault? Who could have anticipated this much need for that equipment? They seem unable to get the equipment. What do you think they should do instead?


If your family needed a medical procedure at a hospital that does not have the equipment,  would you have the family member stay there?  If you were performing a procedure and definitely did not have what you needed to do the procedure would you still do it?  

Order the equipment and make sure the professionals have it. Stop playing like they have to deal with making Macgyver equipments when trucks can bring in equipment from elsewhere.  

I bet if this was a TB or H1N1 outbreak equipment would be coming out of emergency storage or patients would be left to die.


----------



## Ganjababy

From the video I get the impression things have been simmering for a while. I may be wrong. Just like how patients can be labelled “difficult” and treated accordingly, I notice this happen to nurses as well. Especially black nurses when they try to stand up for themselves. Though once in a while you do get some people who are actually difficult and are not team players, but not often in my experience. Then once labelled they are treated a certain way. 





dancinstallion said:


> .


----------



## brg240

Ganjababy said:


> There is a lot of bullying in nursing.


I'd believe that. Bc people are people regardless. One of my first thoughts was what if her manager didn't like her. Or what if her manager showed favortism to a friend so she got sent there. Or what if she didn't like black people. People like to believe people act noblely in all circumstances but that's not true.


----------



## Ganjababy

I think the government is at fault for not acting quick enough. I don’t think anyone could have expected this but the slow action made everything worse imo





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> It does not make sense for hospitals to not have the proper equipment for health care professionals to care for COVID 19 positive patients.  No one should sacrifice themselves for this experiment!  Hospitals should be sued.





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> If your family needed a medical procedure at a hospital that does not have the equipment,  would you have the family member stay there?  If you were performing a procedure and definitely did not have what you needed to do the procedure would you still do it?
> 
> Order the equipment and make sure the professionals have it. Stop playing like they have to deal with making Macgyver equipments when trucks can bring in equipment from elsewhere.
> 
> I bet if this was a TB or H1N1 outbreak equipment would be coming out of emergency storage or patients would be left to die.





nyeredzi said:


> But how is it their fault? Who could have anticipated this much need for that equipment? They seem unable to get the equipment. What do you think they should do instead?


----------



## Ganjababy

ALL OF THIS. The worst females dogs I have met are some nurses. Sorry. Not sorry. I have seen nurses and nursing students mentally break because of bullying and racism. Get thrown out of programs because of racism. 





brg240 said:


> I'd believe that. Bc people are people regardless. One of my first thoughts was what if her manager didn't like her. Or what if her manager showed favortism to a friend so she got sent there. Or what if she didn't like black people. People like to believe people act noblely in all circumstances but that's not true.


----------



## Ganjababy

A lot of people going to need therapy after all of this.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

The nurse who quit did the best thing for herself. I see no problem in what she did.  She will definitely find another job.  More people need to be strong enough to do what she did. How would she be able to take full care of that patient if she lost ALL confidence? There are people who think nothing of this virus for whatever reason (maybe they live alone, have no risk factors, work in infectious disease department already, etc).  That's the nurse I would want in this case.  I don't want the maternity nurse working ventilators in ICU. 

Just to be clear.  I am not saying the nurse who quit was not good.  She knew her limit in order to provide quality care.  Afterall hospitals are not military bases.  How do we know some people are not dying due to ignorant mistakes?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> It does not make sense for hospitals to not have the proper equipment for health care professionals to care for COVID 19 positive patients.  No one should sacrifice themselves for this experiment!  Hospitals should be sued.



Idiot-In-Chief is 100% to blame. Had he not laughed this off months ago by calling it a hoax the US would be in a much better state. Instead of taking heed to warnings and preparing by ordering the proper PPE and tests for our hospitals and healthcare systems he pretended it was a non issue until the virus actually arrived and slapped him in his orange face.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Idiot-In-Chief is 100% to blame. Had he not laughed this off months ago by calling it a hoax the US would be in a much better state. Instead of taking heed to warnings and preparing by ordering the proper PPE and tests for our hospitals and healthcare systems he pretended it was a non issue until the virus actually arrived and slapped him in his orange face.


That fine.  Replace the hospital should be sued to the idiot-in-chief should be.

My point was no one should have to work without proper equipment.  What do they think would happen without proper equipment?

I just went online and pretended to order some PPE and order minimal was 1000.  I would order from anywhere I could as soon as supplies started to reduce.  BUT, maybe the budget was the problem that prevented the supply manager from ordering certain equipment.  I understand that.  The president should have taken care of that.


----------



## Chicoro

*Regarding a vaccine and the possible mutation of the current Covid-19 virus.*

Some people may be concerned that the virus will mutate as it infects and it will mutate and that the vaccine that is in development will be ineffective against it. 

Many experts think that this virus will not likely mutate this season and that the vaccine they are currently developing  will respond as intended.

To further educate us, these change are referred to as *Anti-genic Shift and Drift.* Basically, we want antigenic shift. That is when we develop antibodies against the disease and we become immune to it. We don't want antigenic drift because that means the antibodies we develop don't work against the now changed, disease.  My understanding is that the standard flu shot must be updated every year due to anti-genic drift because the flu strain changes or mutates every new flu season.

Please note, the definition, infographic and video do not specifically reference Covid-19.


*Wikipedia definition and accompanying infographic:*
_"Antigenic shift is a specific case of reassortment or viral shift that confers a phenotypic change. Antigenic shift is contrasted with antigenic drift, which is the natural mutation over time of known strains of influenza (or other things, in a more general sense) which may lead to a loss of immunity, or in vaccine mismatch."_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antigenic_shift




Short YouTube video:


----------



## Ganjababy

A lot of healthcare professionals are dealing with this at the moment. Many cannot up and quit because their families will not eat and their bills will not be paid. 

 I saw in the news a family of 3 kids and two parents who are both doctors. The parent working with patients with coronavirus has isolated herself to part of their house. Unfortunately not everyone’s house is big enough for this. Some people live in apartments and townhouses with one full bathroom. I could isolate but as I said I don’t have a driving license. 

After watching that nurse I think I feel more determined about the decision. I don’t have any children or at risk persons living with me.  If/when I do find a job I am thinking to maybe Airbnb near the hospital.


----------



## shelli4018

@Ganjababy I want you to do the thing you’ve been trained for. AND I want you to sit down somewhere. Lol


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Four dead and 138 sick on Holland America ship that’s seeking refuge anywhere*
By LISA J. HURIASH and EILEEN KELLEY
SOUTH FLORIDA SUN SENTINEL
MAR 27, 2020 | 8:06 PM







Holland America's Zaandam is at sea hoping to be allowed to cross the Panama Canal and up to Fort Lauderdale.(Holland America/Courtesy)

The cruise ship was supposed to be a trip of a lifetime, far away from Asia where the coronavirus was raging out of control.

Twelve hundred eager passengers set sail March 7 from Argentina for a 14-day cruise offering an itinerary full of magnificent passages and upscale dining.

ADVERTISEMENT
Now, days after the passengers were supposed to be back on land, four people are dead, two have just tested positive for the new coronavirus and the number of passengers and crew with flu-like symptoms has nearly doubled to 138 in just three days.

To make matters worse Holland America’s Zaandam is basically adrift at sea, a boat with dozens of sick people and no clear sign of where it can go.


Earlier this week it seemed bound for Fort Lauderdale’s Port Everglades by Monday. But that, too, is up in the air.

Chile, the ship’s original final destination, turned the sick ship away.


Ads by Teads
ADVERTISING
Panamanian officials are signaling they may not allow the ship passage through the Panama Canal to the Caribbean Sea if anyone on board has the coronavirus. Without passage, it cannot get to the East Coast.

The Zaandam, with 305 Americans on board including Doris and Cliff Kolber of South Florida, is in many ways a metaphor for this country.


To the Kolbers, the ship set sail under sunny skies, a symbol of majestic strength that coronavirus would do no harm after widespread news coverage of the virus spreading to various parts of the
On the day it left port, Robert Redfield, the director for the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, was in Broward County, encouraging people to go about their lives and not be saddled by fears of the virus. Vice President Mike Pence took it step further when he said people should continue to cruise. In no time, President Donald Trump would take to Twitter to say the virus was a ploy between the news media and the Democratic Party.


Ads by 
The Zaandam now is awash in sickness and death, as is much of the world in the grips of this coronavirus pandemic. Things began to spiral horribly out of control seven days into the trip.

The Kolbers and passengers were told to stay in their cabins, where meals and beer and wine would be delivered three times a day. The arrangement was fine, with the Kolbers taking extra precautions such as turning away treats and drinks that were not under a covered dish.


By Friday, they limited themselves to one meal, afraid of opening the door even for a quick second to retrieve their food. They were told to wear masks if they talk with neighbors on the balcony and to wash their hands continually.

“I am very scared to open my door,” Doris Kolber, 65, said when reached by cellphone.

The Kolbers learned that four fellow passengers were dead Friday when the captain made the grim announcement. The company has not said whether any of the dead on the ship tested positive for the coronavirus.

Some Broward County officials triggered apprehension at the thought of overwhelming local hospitals with sick passengers and crew members.

ADVERTISEMENT
Erik Elvejord, a Holland America spokesman, said an American, a Swede and people from Great Britain and the Netherlands were dead. Elvejord would not answer questions about how the bodies would be removed from the ship. Of the ship’s plan, he said, “We continue to work with the Panamanian authorities on approval to transit the Panama Canal for sailing to Fort Lauderdale, Florida.”

EARLIER COVERAGE: Cruise ship hopes to dock at Port Everglades with 42 sick people on board »
There are two competing interests to ensure everyone’s safety: The local government has the right to quarantine people, and Holland America has a contract to dock at Port Everglades, said John “Jack” Hickey, a Miami-based maritime trial attorney.

“The question is whether they should exercise that right. Just because you can turn it away or quarantine it does not mean you should," he said. "There may be a better alternative, and the alternative is deal with the people on board.”

“The United States does not seem terribly prepared for this,” he said. “In a perfect world, we should say, ‘Yes, come here, dock here. We’ll institute strict procedures and segregate the sick from the not sick.’”

He says it’s a tough situation. “Eventually they’re going to have to port somewhere. You have to get the people off somewhere, and they’re going to have to deal with them.”

Broward County Commissioner Michael Udine has said that keeping hospital beds and equipment available for sick Broward residents is his priority. He said Friday that no county meeting has been called yet to take a vote to stop the ship.

He said he is waiting for the official plan “to be put forth by the port leadership, unified command and the cruise company.”

With the ship still days away, he also said he is waiting first to see if the ship will be allowed to pass through the Panama Canal, which is the only way to get to Fort Lauderdale.

OPINION: Let the Zaandam dock? That depends on Holland America »
“I continue to pray for the health and safety of all involved,” he said Friday.





*Breaking News Alerts Newsletter*
As it happens
Get updates on the coronavirus pandemic and other news as it happens with our free breaking news email alerts.

While Udine has said he was frustrated anybody would take off on a cruise during the pandemic, Cliff Kolber, 72, said he thought they would be fine because their itinerary didn’t include Asia or Europe, and restrictions in Florida — from schools to businesses — didn’t begin until after the March 7 cruise began.

Still, they avoided ship’s shows to maintain social distancing. “We wanted to be as safe as we could,” he said. “We did the best we could to avoid staying around people.”

The Kolbers are confined to their room, waiting for the next intercom announcement. Cliff Kolber said the ship offered them a 50 percent refund and another 50 percent discount on a future trip. That may not be enough of an incentive.

“No plans to cruise again,” Cliff said.


----------



## brg240

I guess we'll see what they say in the coming days


----------



## Ganjababy

I just reading this article and it is saying that 3 thousand other nurses also offered their  services in Ontario but the province is slow to respond and take them up on their offer. While in Ottawa they are already hiring dozens of nurses for COVID-19 . I think it’s a wait and see situation. But the fact that so many retired, employed and unemployed nurses are thinking the same thing is a relief. I will just concentrate on my courses for now. If they call me up I am ready. If not I am good lol.




shelli4018 said:


> @Ganjababy I want you to do the thing you’ve been trained for. AND I want you to sit down somewhere. Lol


----------



## Jmartjrmd

brg240 said:


> I wish her the best
> 
> There weren't any other nurses that could be on that floor?
> 
> Smh i can't believe people think she should suck it up. People have it twisted you should not have tio die for your job. You should not suffer for your job. Bc in the grand scheme of things your job doesn't care about you


Unfortunately this is a nursing cultural thing.  They will assign you patients knowing you shouldn't be getting them  just to spite you.
Long ago when I was a manager we had a baby with something that the guidelines said no pregnant staff is to be assigned to that baby.  I didn't work the weekends so on a Saturday night my charge nurse assigned a very pregnant nurse to that baby.  We were a full house with 56 patients which means we had plenty of non pregnant staff to get that baby.
I get a call from a different charge nurse a few hours after the shift started to let me know what was going on.  I was so livid driving up to that hospital.
The previous charge makes assignments but the incoming could have changed it.  Their rationale was nobody wanted to get sick so everybody should have to take that baby.  Not cool because they put that unborn baby at risk and that was unacceptable. 
But yeah most nurses are good and kind hearted people but the actions of the rest overpower the goodness at times.  And a lot of nurses will not stand up for themselves for fear of their job/ license.  My nurse should have refused the assignment but she suited up and worked in fear those few hours.  
I'm glad she did what was best for her health.  If I were working I would have had to quit yo especially with the lack of PPE.  There are already doctors, nurses and EMTs critically ill or dead who clearly had nothing to even try to protect themselves.


----------



## vevster

I just saw a video with 2 UK doctors giving supplement advice.
They just repeated what a lot of us have said up thread and on the other immunity thread in the Natural forum.

it’s unbelievable that a lot of US docs say to just wash your hands. It’s criminal.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## OhTall1

brg240 said:


> I guess we'll see what they say in the coming days


*sigh*
I've been taking this seriously, but honestly I never thought it would get "wear a mask in everyday life" serious.  I guess if you don't have a mask you don't leave the house.  And since there aren't even enough for medical staff then regular folks aren't getting any.


----------



## UmSumayyah

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Biden is crashing and burning and the DNC is looking for an alternative.


----------



## moneychaser

OhTall1 said:


> *sigh*
> I've been taking this seriously, but honestly I never thought it would get "wear a mask in everyday life" serious.  I guess if you don't have a mask you don't leave the house.  And since there aren't even enough for medical staff then regular folks aren't getting any.



this is a good documentary to watch which shows how China was able to contain this virus.  We are way behind.


----------



## vevster

The hygiene “hand”


----------



## Everything Zen

The phrase “Nurses eat their young” exists for a reason.


----------



## nyeredzi

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> If your family needed a medical procedure at a hospital that does not have the equipment,  would you have the family member stay there?  If you were performing a procedure and definitely did not have what you needed to do the procedure would you still do it?
> 
> Order the equipment and make sure the professionals have it. Stop playing like they have to deal with making Macgyver equipments when trucks can bring in equipment from elsewhere.
> 
> I bet if this was a TB or H1N1 outbreak equipment would be coming out of emergency storage or patients would be left to die.


So to clarify, you think they can get the equipment but for some reason are choosing not to?

I don't know what I would do in various situations. It depends on what my choices are. If the choice is to be left to die or be treated in less than ideal circumstances, I'll choose the latter. Also depends on how serious my condition is.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

UmSumayyah said:


> Biden is crashing and burning and the DNC is looking for an alternative.



I don’t think he posted this to slight Biden but instead he is taking a jab at Orange. The way Governor Cuomo has been handling this crisis daily for the state of New York is top notch meanwhile the White House...


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Drew Brees will always be quarterback bae.  Pretty sure I’m the loneliest Saints fan in Chicago. Where are my Purdue peeps?


----------



## Keen

OhTall1 said:


> *sigh*
> I've been taking this seriously, but honestly I never thought it would get "wear a mask in everyday life" serious.  I guess if you don't have a mask you don't leave the house.  And since there aren't even enough for medical staff then regular folks aren't getting any.


That’s what China did. They wore mask even inside their home.  But we have been discouraged from wearing masks.  They said it won’t help.  The truth is there isn’t enough for frontline workers, let alone the general public.


----------



## brg240

brg240 said:


> I guess we'll see what they say in the coming days





OhTall1 said:


> *sigh*
> I've been taking this seriously, but honestly I never thought it would get "wear a mask in everyday life" serious.  I guess if you don't have a mask you don't leave the house.  And since there aren't even enough for medical staff then regular folks aren't getting any.



Just wanted to update worth more accurate info.

I am trying to trust what the CDC says but they've changed what they said already.


----------



## Kanky

I have been giving the CDC’s mask advice the side eye from the start. They said, “Don’t wear masks because they won’t protect you from the virus and health care workers need the masks to protect themselves from the virus.” 

I am using my masks.


----------



## Kanky

Biden is right to hide out IMO. He doesn’t need to do much to look better than Trump right now.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I just don’t have enough masks to do it


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> I have been giving the CDC’s mask advice the side eye from the start. They said, “Don’t wear masks because they won’t protect you from the virus and health care workers need the masks to protect themselves from the virus.”
> 
> I am using my masks.


Agree 100%. Never made sense. They should've been honest from the start and said healthcare workers need them more than the rest of us. If a national shelter in place order was implemented early then people wouldn't worry about masks so much.


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I just don’t have enough masks to do it


I was given several boxes to use back when I had the flu and I held on to them.


----------



## shelli4018

brg240 said:


> Just wanted to update worth more accurate info.
> 
> I am trying to trust what the CDC says but they've changed what they said already.


Unfortunately I don’t really look to the administration for guidance on this. Too many qualified agency heads have been replaced with ignorant Trump loyalists. Can’t even watch the daily coronavirus briefings anymore. They make absolutely no sense.


----------



## Everything Zen

^ I had to get a box from my parents in Indiana before my trip in January as we were already running out due to the outbreak at that time bc I didn’t feel comfortable flying without them even them. The shelves were already empty in Chicagoland back then. I have one box of 50.


----------



## moneychaser

Keen said:


> That’s what China did. They wore mask even inside their home.  But we have been discouraged from wearing masks.  They said it won’t help.  The truth is there isn’t enough for frontline workers, let alone the general public.



You are 50% less likely to infect someone with one on


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> Agree 100%. Never made sense. They should've been honest from the start and said healthcare workers need them more than the rest of us. If a national shelter in place order was implemented early then people wouldn't worry about masks so much.


A lot of the advice being given is to avoid a panic. By panic they mean “people acting in self interested ways.” Almost all of the advice being given is not in your best interests at the moment. For example:

1. Don’t hoard supplies - supply chains are interrupted. I know people who haven’t been able to find basic things for weeks. Hoarders are ahead of the game. A lot of basic medical supplies are sold out. 

2. Don’t sell your stock - rich people and politicians did. I did too, but because I was planning some large purchases and got lucky with the timing. 

3. No need for guns and ammo - yeah ok. Meanwhile they are releasing criminals from prison and large numbers of people are out of work and desperate. 

4. You don’t need to take out cash from the bank. Cash is king in an emergency. Imagine quarantine plus a natural disaster. Hurricane season and other disasters are not canceled.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I've been reading a lot about ozone and it's effectiveness on killing viruses. I think hospitals should consider having an ozone area to disinfect PPE a few times a day. It's not safe to inhale so precautions would have to be taken but it's worth investigating imo given that healthcare providers are forced to reuse PPE.

This article was written by an ozone association so there's obvious bias but it's a good overview of the concept. There are no studies on covid-19 but the article references multiple studies on ozone's effectiveness killing SARS which is also a coronavirus. There are sources at the bottom if anyone is interested in researching.


> *Medical Study Finds that Ozone Kills Coronavirus*
> 
> As the coronavirus continues to evolve and become more virulent, there are many unanswered questions as there have been no proper clinical or scientific studies that have been conducted on it yet with regards to its properties etc as the 2019-nCoV coronavirus only made its maiden debut in December 2019.
> 
> There are questions about how long a virus such as the coronavirus, can survive outside a host ie on surfaces.
> 
> The influenza virus can survive anything between 5 hours up to 7 days on an outside surface depending on the environment temperature and humidity whereas noroviruses that typically attack the gastrointestinal tract, can survive up to four weeks on surfaces even in hot and dry conditions and can withstand most disinfectants.
> 
> Typically most respiratory viruses such as the coronavirus favour a cooler temperature.
> 
> There have been no studies done so far on the new coronavirus or even on the SARS virus, its ‘close cousin’ with regards to how long it can survive outside on surfaces.
> 
> It is wrong to assume that the coronavirus can only remain active for a few hours on the surface as suggested by one health organization via its online site, that is claiming it’s the leading source of information on the coronavirus when there is no scientific proof of that. Should anyone get infected as a result of conditions contrary to their advice, they should not hesitate to sue that  organization in court for disseminating information that is not yet ascertained scientifically thus causing harm.
> 
> Viruses typically are not really living organisms per se. They are complex bio-molecules that need a living cell to be active.
> 
> In order to be safe, as we still do not really know how long these coronaviruses can survive on surfaces, its best to disinfect areas that have lots of contact with people whether or not they are showing signs of having been infected or not.
> 
> One good way to do that is by deploying ozone gas.
> 
> *Ozone gas has been proven to kill the SARS coronavirus and since the structure of the new 2019-nCoV coronavirus is almost identical to that of the SARS coronavirus, it is relatively safe to say that it will also work on the new coronavirus though it must be noted that there are no studies to date except one that is currently ongoing n China at the Institute of Virology In Hubei with regards to this. Progress of that study has shown that it works and the study should be concluded by the end of this week and officially published in the journal Virology.*
> 
> There are more than 17 scientific studies that show Ozone gas is able to destroy the SARS coronavirus.
> 
> Ozone is a naturally occurring gas created from oxygen atoms. The oxygen molecule is made up of 2 oxygen atoms. These oxygen molecules are broken into atoms by the corona discharge during lightning storms or by UV light from the Sun. Single oxygen atoms cannot exist alone without regrouping back into diatomic oxygen molecules. During this recombination stage, some atoms will regroup into loosely bonded tri-atomic oxygen. This new molecule is called Ozone or O3.
> 
> Ozone generators are able to make ozone from normal air and are normally used as room disinfectants.
> 
> The antipathogenic effects of ozone have been substantiated for several decades. Its killing action upon bacteria, viruses, fungi, and in many species of protozoa, serve as the basis for its increasing use in disinfecting municipal water supplies in cities worldwide.
> 
> *Typically, viruses are small, independent particles, built of crystals and macromolecules. Unlike bacteria, they multiply only within the host cell. Ozone destroys viruses by diffusing through the protein coat into the nucleic acid core, resulting in damage of the viral RNA. At higher concentrations, ozone destroys the capsid or exterior protein shell by oxidation.*
> 
> *Numerous families of viruses including poliovirus I and 2, human rotavirus, Norwalk virus, Parvoviruses, and Hepatitis A, B and non-A non-B are among many others that are susceptible to the virucidal actions of ozone.*
> 
> *Most research efforts on ozone's virucidal effects have centered upon ozone's propensity to break apart lipid molecules at sites of multiple bond configuration. Indeed, once the lipid envelope of the virus is fragmented, its DNA or RNA core cannot survive.*
> 
> Non-enveloped viruses (Adenoviridae, Picornaviridae, namely poliovirus, Coxsachie, Echovirus, Rhinovirus, Hepatitis A and E, and Reoviridae (Rotavirus), have also begun to be studied. Viruses that do not have an envelope are called "naked viruses." They are constituted of a nucleic acid core (made of DNA or RNA) and a nucleic acid coat, or capsid, made of protein. Ozone, however, aside from its well-recognized action upon unsaturated lipids, can also interact with certain proteins and their constituents, namely amino acids. Indeed, when ozone comes in contact with capsid proteins, protein hydroxides and protein hydroxides and protein hydroperoxides are formed. *Viruses have no protections against oxidative stress.*
> 
> The enveloped viruses are usually more sensitive to physico-chemical challenges than are naked virions. Although ozone's effects upon unsaturated lipids are one of its best-documented biochemical action, ozone is known to interact with proteins, carbohydrates, and nucleic acids.
> 
> The new coronavirus is an enveloped virus.
> 
> *Typically ozone generators should only be used by trained personnel as ozone is dangerous to humans. It can destroy your cells lining your mouth, nasal pathways, and your lungs. It has the ability to cause cell mutations and cause cancer. And for those with the underlying disease, brief exposure to it can be dangerous.*
> 
> When using the small ozone generators for small room disinfection, make sure you have a timer and never be in the room when the machine is on. The machine should be operated with windows closed and no living thing in the room including pets for about 10 to 15 minutes. (these small machines have a lower ozone volume output, hence a longer time is preferred.) Do not go into the room for at last 3 hours and upon entering, wear a mask and open all windows and air the place for about 15 minutes first before stepping back in.
> 
> Source : Thailand Medical news  Feb 05, 2020
> 
> References:
> 
> Gérard V. Sunnen, SARS and Ozone Therapy: Theoretical Considerations, http://www.triroc.com/sunnen/topics/sars.html (2003)
> 
> Ozone therapy: A clinical review
> A. M. Elvis and J. S. Ekta
> J Nat Sci Biol Med. 2011 Jan-Jun; 2(1): 66–70.
> doi: 10.4103/0976-9668.82319
> 
> SARS: CLEARING THE AIR
> Jerome J. Schentag, Pharm. D., Charles Akers, Ph.D., Pamela Campagna, and Paul Chirayath.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK92445/
> 
> Development of a Practical Method for Using Ozone Gas as a Virus Decontaminating Agent
> James B. Hudson ,Manju Sharma &Selvarani Vimalanathan
> Pages 216-223 | Received 30 Jun 2008, Accepted 26 Nov 2008, Published online: 27 May 2009, https://doi.org/10.1080/01919510902747969


----------



## Kanky

Did you all hear the comments Trump made about quarantining New York? A lot people with second homes or family in another state already left.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> Did you all hear the comments Trump made about quarantining New York? A lot people with second homes or family in another state already left.


My mom and I were just talking about this. I have a cousin in NYC and I'm surprised he's still there. He's not rich so there's no second home but he can always stay with his parents or sister out of state. 

I'm sure a lot of people right now are trying to get out before this quarantine becomes real. It's not official yet but this is trump's MO. He floats the idea to see how it'll be received and then he does it.


----------



## OhTall1

Kanky said:


> Did you all hear the comments Trump made about quarantining New York? A lot people with second homes or family in another state already left.


I'm concerned with this idea of Trump classifying areas as safe for relaxing social distancing rules.  Seems like that would just drive potentially unhealthy people into spaces that already have low numbers of cases.  I was on a call with someone in Florida yesterday, and he said that people coming from other states has contributed to the increased cases there.  Though he's not a public health expert so I don't know haw accurate that is.


----------



## shelli4018

Kanky said:


> Did you all hear the comments Trump made about quarantining New York? A lot people with second homes or family in another state already left.


I’m reading crazy articles about small towns on the eastern seaboard dealing with an influx of New Yorkers seeking refuge in the 2nd homes. One small island went to far as to ban these folk altogether. They have 1 ambulance, 1 doctor, etc. Said they can’t afford to expose themselves. I understand.

Another article described the wealthy moving in and buying out large portions of grocery store items. Businesses hadn’t expected these city dwellers until summer. So they aren’t prepared.


----------



## shelli4018

OhTall1 said:


> I'm concerned with this idea of Trump classifying areas as safe for relaxing social distancing rules.  Seems like that would just drive potentially unhealthy people into spaces that already have low numbers of cases.  I was on a call with someone in Florida yesterday, and he said that people coming from other states has contributed to the increased cases there.  Though he's not a public health expert so I don't know haw accurate that is.


That’s what happened in Albany, Ga. An infected person attended a funeral 2 weeks ago and started an unfortunate chain of events.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've been reading a lot about ozone and it's effectiveness on killing viruses. I think hospitals should consider having an ozone area to disinfect PPE a few times a day. It's not safe to inhale so precautions would have to be taken but it's worth investigating imo given that healthcare providers are forced to reuse PPE.
> 
> This article was written by an ozone association so there's obvious bias but it's a good overview of the concept. There are no studies on covid-19 but the article references multiple studies on ozone's effectiveness killing SARS which is also a coronavirus. There are sources at the bottom if anyone is interested in researching.


I have 2 ozone machines since we  had foster dogs at one point and didnt want a kennel smelling house.     I run mine twice month since now I only have 1 dog and a fish tank.    I dunno if it does anything for germs but it does wonders keeping a fresh smelling house. or getting rid of burnt smell like if you burn some popcorn. 
But yeah you csnt be in the room while its running..


----------



## OhTall1

Movement of spring breakers at a single beach in Fla.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shelli4018 said:


> I’m reading crazy articles about small towns on the eastern seaboard dealing with an influx of New Yorkers seeking refuge in the 2nd homes. One small island went to far as to ban these folk altogether. *They have 1 ambulance, 1 doctor, etc. *Said they can’t afford to expose themselves. I understand.
> 
> Another article described the wealthy moving in and buying out large portions of grocery store items. Businesses hadn’t expected these city dwellers until summer. So they aren’t prepared.


There was something on the news recently about this. Lots of people in Michigan own second homes in the upper peninsula and local officials were discouraging them from going because they don't have the resources to treat you if you get sick. Limited healthcare workers, unlikely to find ventilators, etc. It only works if you're healthy when you leave and isolate yourself once there but if you're isolating yourself anyway you might as well stay put unless you have other concerns like safety.


----------



## shelli4018

Rural communities are going to be hit hard. Many of them don’t have access to a single medical facility. Just don’t understand why they aren’t more panicked.


----------



## Ganjababy

Same thing happening in Canada. The government is telling them to stop because if they get sick those remote towns cannot care for them and they will die alone. 





shelli4018 said:


> I’m reading crazy articles about small towns on the eastern seaboard dealing with an influx of New Yorkers seeking refuge in the 2nd homes. One small island went to far as to ban these folk altogether. They have 1 ambulance, 1 doctor, etc. Said they can’t afford to expose themselves. I understand.
> 
> Another article described the wealthy moving in and buying out large portions of grocery store items. Businesses hadn’t expected these city dwellers until summer. So they aren’t prepared.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shelli4018 said:


> Rural communities are going to be hit hard. Many of them don’t have access to a single medical facility. Just don’t understand why they aren’t more panicked.



ETA: Aren't most rural areas republican strongholds?


----------



## Ganjababy

A physician friend of mine in the UK just forwarded me memo email she was sent from a consultant at one of the hospitals in London. It is scary. I just spent 3 hours on the phone with family members and close friends planning, sharing info and advising. Whoever posted the article about the plan of not resuscitating older patients- apparently it’s already being done in some places in the UK and quietly in the hard  hit places in the USA. See below copy and pasted. 

Dear all,

This is a full and frank message. Please forward to the rest of the family, and your loved ones if you choose.

I had a meeting today with our Medical Director, who has been in touch with government. The following therefore has some authority.

By the weekend, London will be in full lockdown, with Army manned checkpoints. Only key workers, NHS staff, police, ambulance, fire, delivery drivers, and teachers looking after the children of the above, will be allowed to move around the city.

By next week, those restrictions will apply to the country.

Tonight Lewisham Hospital is overwhelmed, ambulances on divert, and only a few ventilators left. QEH is close behind. My Trust is in the frontline of this epidemic, mainly due to local demographics. The rest of the NHS is probably little more than a week behind. We have denied critical care to four patients today, who will die as a result.

I must now be clear. Anyone over 75 years old will be denied critical care; anyone over 65 with diseases, eg diabetes, COPD,  will be denied critical care. We are ramping up palliative care services. If an elderly patient falls sick, and requires hospital care, there will be an immediate DNAR order on them. They will be palliated, and they will live or die. The government forecast of 250,000 deaths is, we believe, hopelessly optimistic.

The mortality rate is very high in the elderly. The ICU stay on a ventilator even in survivors is about three weeks. We will run out of ventilators in a week.

The Army is setting up field hospitals, no doubt with squaddies manually bagging patients.

You will not hear this from Boris Johnson for a few days. But please be assured it is coming. We are two weeks behind Italy.

For the family therefore, anyone over 65 is to self isolate, possibly for many weeks. Maintain contact through frequent video calls. If they need food or supplies, take them over and leave the bags on the doorstep, and wave at them from at least a six foot distance. They are not to touch the bags for 15 minutes. Do not visit for 14 days if you or anyone in your household is unwell with and fever, cough or 'flu like symptoms. If you are unwell, stay indoors, along with your whole family. Have a neighbour or a friend drop off supplies, with no social contact.

We need to blunt the curve, which is right now exponentially rising.

For myself, you cannot imagine the stress we are under. The awful decisions we will have to make. We will be taking otherise healthy 60 year olds off a ventilator to die so we can save a 30 year old.

Please stay safe. I'll email when I can with news from the frontline.

With much love to you all,


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Biden is crashing and burning and the DNC is looking for an alternative.


Good point! I’ve seen that pic several times and that didn’t cross my mind.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Kanky said:


> Biden is right to hide out IMO. He doesn’t need to do much to look better than Trump right now.


Why hide if you're going to look better?  I've seen a few of these stumbling bumbling appearances.  Everyone is talking about Cuomo because they don't want Sanders and Biden looks increasingly small and frail.


----------



## UmSumayyah

shelli4018 said:


> I’m reading crazy articles about small towns on the eastern seaboard dealing with an influx of New Yorkers seeking refuge in the 2nd homes. One small island went to far as to ban these folk altogether. They have 1 ambulance, 1 doctor, etc. Said they can’t afford to expose themselves. I understand.
> 
> Another article described the wealthy moving in and buying out large portions of grocery store items. Businesses hadn’t expected these city dwellers until summer. So they aren’t prepared.


I don't know why you wouldn't load up before you left.  If you own a house there you are aware of the area's shopping.


----------



## Kanky

OhTall1 said:


> I'm concerned with this idea of Trump classifying areas as safe for relaxing social distancing rules.  Seems like that would just drive potentially unhealthy people into spaces that already have low numbers of cases.  I was on a call with someone in Florida yesterday, and he said that people coming from other states has contributed to the increased cases there.  Though he's not a public health expert so I don't know haw accurate that is.



Just announcing the quarantine as a possibility would be enough to make me pack my things and go. If I thought that I would be trapped in the city and had options I would go elsewhere. The “just 2 weeks” talk is to keep people from freaking out and making a run for it. It will be months of people stuck in tiny apartments with little to no access to public spaces.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Kanky said:


> A lot of the advice being given is to avoid a panic. By panic they mean “people acting in self interested ways.” Almost all of the advice being given is not in your best interests at the moment. For example:
> 
> 1. Don’t hoard supplies - supply chains are interrupted. I know people who haven’t been able to find basic things for weeks. Hoarders are ahead of the game. A lot of basic medical supplies are sold out.
> 
> 2. Don’t sell your stock - rich people and politicians did. I did too, but because I was planning some large purchases and got lucky with the timing.
> 
> 3. No need for guns and ammo - yeah ok. Meanwhile they are releasing criminals from prison and large numbers of people are out of work and desperate.
> 
> 4. You don’t need to take out cash from the bank. Cash is king in an emergency. Imagine quarantine plus a natural disaster. Hurricane season and other disasters are not canceled.


Lots of people don't trust the news, and sometimes it's a good idea.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Biden looks increasingly small and frail.


and he has a rape accuser out there....

https://www.newsweek.com/biden-camp...ault-allegation-former-senate-staffer-1494794


----------



## brg240

[


> ETA: Aren't most rural areas republican strongholds?


Yeah but there quite a few non republican rural pockets. I have extended family in a small rural town in Alabama. I am concerned about them. They have a medical Center that services thier town and probably surrounding towns.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> Lots of people don't trust the news, and sometimes it's a good idea.


I think this is a dangerous message that's taken hold of both democrats and republicans. A better idea is to find credible news sources and use discernment.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think this is a dangerous message that's taken hold of both democrats and republicans. A better idea is to find credible news sources and use discernment.



I have realized that most people dont have discernment.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> I have realized most people dont have discernment.


A lot of people never learned how to think critically or for themselves.


----------



## nycutiepie

Kanky said:


> Just announcing the quarantine as a possibility would be enough to make me pack my things and go. If I thought that I would be trapped in the city and had options I would go elsewhere. The “just 2 weeks” talk is to keep people from freaking out and making a run for it. It will be months of people stuck in tiny apartments with little to no access to public spaces.


You are all scaring the ish out of me and have me thinking whether or not we need to get the ***. My mother lives in Brooklyn and I'm in the suburbs. I'm wondering if he would quarantine just the city ( 5 boroughs) or the entire state? The number of infected people are highest in the boroughs which is where most lower income people live. However, Manhattan has tons of wealthy folks. I'm thinking about what the long term impact of a quarantine would be if you have enough supplies? This ish is getting worse by the day.


----------



## shelli4018

How would one enforce a quarantine in NY? Folk everywhere seem to ignore the mere suggestion of staying put.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

nycutiepie said:


> You are all scaring the ish out of me and have me thinking whether or not we need to get the ***. My mother lives in Brooklyn and I'm in the suburbs. I'm wondering if he would quarantine just the city ( 5 boroughs) or the entire state? The number of infected people are highest in the boroughs which is where most lower income people live. However, Manhattan has tons of wealthy folks. I'm thinking about what the long term impact of a quarantine would be if you have enough supplies? This ish is getting worse by the day.


There's some question about whether he has the legal authority to even do this. Experts say states are under the governor's control. If he can do it, I think it would apply to the state. New Rochelle was identified early as a hotspot and it's outside of the 5 boroughs. (At least I think it is. Please correct me if I'm wrong.) Seems unlikely you'd quarantine the boroughs and ignore other problematic areas. 

If I were you, I'd think about moving in with mom or having her move in with me. I wouldn't want my mom to be alone.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shelli4018 said:


> How would one enforce a quarantine in NY? Folk everywhere seem to ignore the mere suggestion of staying put.


That was the whole idea behind the national guard deployment rumors last week except it was for the whole country not certain states.


----------



## moneychaser

shelli4018 said:


> How would one enforce a quarantine in NY? Folk everywhere seem to ignore the mere suggestion of staying put.



 You should watch contagion


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> How would one enforce a quarantine in NY? Folk everywhere seem to ignore the mere suggestion of staying put.


The Gov knows nothing about it and doesn’t like the idea.


----------



## Chromia

People continue not to take this seriously. My local Dept of Health & the sheriff's office shut down 2 bars/restaurants last night.  They were serving dine-in customers even though the governor said to do take-out or delivery only.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think this is a dangerous message that's taken hold of both democrats and republicans. A better idea is to find credible news sources and use discernment.


The problem is that credible news sources still report lies. For example Trump administration says that this Coronavirus thing is nothing to worry about. Meanwhile they are selling their stock and telling their wealthy friends that we are looking at Spanish flu type scenario.

Then they report what the CDC says about masks and tell people that the stay at home orders will be for 2 weeks, but then mention that we should all have three months worth of prescriptions on hand. 

It isn’t that the media isn’t credible. They aren’t lying about what Trump and the CDC said, but they are just letting the lies sit there without much serious discussion or investigation into whether or not the person that they spoke to is telling the truth.


----------



## Kanky

Chromia said:


> People continue not to take this seriously. My local Dept of Health & the sheriff's office shut down 2 bars/restaurants last night.  They were serving dine-in customers even though the governor said to do take-out or delivery only.


I have received two invitations to get togethers this week, including one from a nurse who works in a nursing home.  People are not taking it seriously at all.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> I don’t think he posted this to slight Biden but instead he is taking a jab at Orange. The way Governor Cuomo has been handling this crisis daily for the state of New York is top notch meanwhile the White House...


I think both, Biden is a hot mess.

Those illustrations of the virus creep me out.


----------



## brg240

Smh so many shady people in high places. Or at least people willing to do shady things

Reading about some of the Leadership at the WHO and yikes!!! they definetly dropped the ball to stay in good graces with China


--------


----------



## Keen

Have you ladies seen this video? What do you think?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

CORONAVIRUS ILLINOIS
*Coronavirus update: Illinois reports 1st death of infant with COVID-19 in US; Chicago considered among next hot spots*

SHARE:






EMBED <>MORE VIDEOS 

The Illinois Department of Public Health reported the first COVID-19 related death of an infant in the United States on Saturday.



By Eric Horng, Michelle Gallardo and Jesse Kirsch
Updated an hour ago
CHICAGO (WLS) -- A Chicago infant who tested positive for coronavirus has died, Illinois officials announced Saturday.

The Illinois Department of Public Health said it's the first coronavirus-related death of a child under one year of age in the United States.

"There has never before been a death associated with COVID-19 in an infant," IDPH Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike. "A full investigation is underway to determine the cause of death. We must do everything we can to prevent the spread of this deadly virus. If not to protect ourselves, but to protect those around us."

Announcing the death during his daily briefing Saturday, Gov. JB Pritzker appeared shaken.

Newborns and babies so far have seemed largely unaffected by the virus, which is most lethal in the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions.

"At Lurie Children's we've diagnosed several children with it and we've diagnosed children who have a weak immune system and we've diagnosed healthy children. And in all of our patients, they've had a relatively mild course," said Lurie Children's Hospital Dr. Larry Kociolek. "While children aren't completely free from that fatal outcome, it is exceedingly unlikely to occur in an otherwise healthy child."

It's been a week since a "stay-at-home" order took effect in the state. While most people are now staying indoors, the total number of infections continues to grow, standing at just under 3,500 confirmed cases.

Gov. JB Pritzker announced the infant's death as well as the death of a state employee who was diagnosed with COVID-19 Saturday. The employee works within the Department of Human Services, Pritzker said.





Illinois Gov. JB Pritzker announced Saturday that an infant who tested positive for coronavirus has died.



Illinois' total coronavirus cases jumped by 465 and 13 additional deaths on Saturday. There are now 3,491 coronavirus cases in the state, including 47 deaths.

The virus has spread to 43 Illinois counties, with Carroll, Fayette, and Macon counties now reporting cases.

"I want everyone to take this serious," Dr. Ezike said. "Maybe this is your wake-up call."





Illinois Department of Public Health Director Dr. Ngozi Ezike reported the first "death associated with COVID-19 in an infant" on Saturday.


----------



## pear

brg240 said:


> Smh so many shady people in high places. Or at least people willing to do shady things
> 
> Reading about some of the Leadership at the WHO and yikes!!! they definetly dropped the ball to stay in good graces with China
> 
> 
> --------



The thought of 4 more years of his foolishness makes me want to pull every single stand of hair out my head


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Ganjababy

Someone I know who is a bus driver driver in NY is still working even though someone in his household obviously has the virus. The person has most of the symptoms including loss of taste and GI problems and he is still driving the bus everyday then going home.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Keen said:


> Have you ladies seen this video? What do you think?


No ma'am.  We must stay on topic.   

The good news is all other respiratory infections/problems have been eliminated or significantly reduced.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> Someone I know who is a bus driver driver in NY is still working even though someone in his household obviously has the virus. The person has most of the symptoms including loss of taste and GI problems and he is still driving the bus everyday then going home.


GI problems are a symptom? Diarrhea?


----------



## yaya24

Not sure if this has been shared. If so, apologies


----------



## yaya24

Someone shared this of  NYC today. .  scary how America is taking rona lightly.


----------



## nycutiepie

yaya24 said:


> Someone shared this of  NYC today. .  scary how America is taking rona lightly.


I believe it and some are doing the same in the hood. This girl in the Bronx posted that she had to make a store run and saw folks sitting outside chilling in lounge chairs like they were at a cookout. Meanwhile I personally know people who are sick.


----------



## meka72

*Couple hosts anniversary party following CDC recommendations, husband contracts COVID-19 | abc13.com*

"That was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house."










HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) -- "All we literally did that day was a fist bump, and he was gone," said Kim Gagne.

A fist bump was the last simple touch between a husband and wife of 27 years. Kim Gagne thought her husband, Emilian White, would just get checked out and get tested for the virus but she says, "It went from 0 to 100 quickly."

He had to be rolled away as soon as possible.

"I didn't know what was happening," she said via Facetime.

She hasn't seen him since Tuesday and has only talked to him by phone. Now, she and their children are in quarantine at home.

These past few days have been unimaginable as she wonders when and if she will see Emilian again.

"He's getting better, but, when they took him for a scan, the minute they took the oxygen off, it becomes very difficult to breathe," she said.

This past Friday they were celebrating their anniversary by having a small dinner with a couple friends. Then, over the weekend is when he started feeling ill.

He had a fever. Gagne says you just don't know who's sick and doesn't know it.

"We had people over and that was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house," she said.

It's a double-whammy for Gagne because her elderly mother is in a senior living home and she has not been able to see her in person either.

"It's crazy but we are all in this together," she said.


----------



## meka72

*Rumor, Disparity and Distrust: Why Black Americans Face an Uphill Battle Against COVID-19*
March 25, 2020, at 1:31 p.m.




After testing positive for COVID-19, superstar actor Idris Elba, who's built a career playing tough, streetwise characters like Baltimore gangster Stringer Bell, went online to set the record straight: Your skin color, he warned, won't protect you from the coronavirus. 

[ *MAP: *Coronavirus Cases, Deaths by County ]

"Black people, please, please, please understand that coronavirus, you can get it," Elba said, trying to quash a rumor swirling through cyberspace. "There are so many stupid, ridiculous conspiracy theories about black people not being able to get it. That's dumb, stupid. All right? That is the quickest way to get more black people killed." 

Some U.S. physicians and researchers who study the intersection of race and health are joining Elba in sounding the alarm: The highly contagious and potentially deadly virus sweeping across the country is going to hit hard in the black community. And the reasons will reach beyond dangerous rumor-mongering and racially based misinformation. 

The documented health disparities between racial groups in the U.S. – including higher rates of chronic diseases and lower access to health care among blacks compared with whites – make some African Americans more vulnerable to COVID-19, experts warn. 

At the same time, more insidious problems, such as hidden biases white doctors have toward black patients, and black Americans' historical mistrust of the medical system, could exacerbate an already bad situation, accelerating transmission of the virus in struggling communities. 

[ *READ: *Sound the Alarm for Vulnerable Communities ]

"I expect the COVID-19 pandemic to impact African Americans to a greater extent than other more socially advantaged groups," says Dr. Lisa Cooper, an internist and social epidemiologist with the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health. "This is because as a group, African Americans in the U.S. have higher rates of poverty, housing and food insecurity, unemployment or underemployment, and chronic medical conditions, and disabilities." 

Meanwhile, as cases in the U.S. continue to mount – surpassing 55,000 and topping 800 deaths as of Wednesday, according to a Johns Hopkins University COVID-19 tracker – some doctors are calling on the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization to release data that could indicate whether the nationwide shortage of coronavirus tests is leaving black communities further behind. Current CDC testing data does not include a demographic breakdown. 

In the U.S., "there are great discrepancies in not only the diagnosis but the treatment that African Americans and other minorities are afforded," Dr. Ebony Hilton, an associate professor of anesthesiology and critical care medicine at the University of Virginia, told Buzzfeed News. "So I want to make sure that in this pandemic, that black and brown people are treated in the same way and that these tests are made available in the same pattern as for white people." 

The concern that black communities presently hampered by health inequities could be devastated by the coronavirus is rooted in decades of research as well as the nation's checkered racial history. 

African Americans suffer from higher rates of conditions like asthma, obesity, diabetes and kidney disease – problems that experts say could make COVID-19 more damaging if they get it. 

African Americans "also have less access to health insurance and paid sick leave, and poorer access to quality health care," Cooper notes. Research indicates African Americans are more likely than whites to rely on hospital emergency rooms for primary care – departments that soon may be overwhelmed with anticipated surges of COVID-19 patients. 

What's more, because many black Americans hold hourly, low-wage jobs, "fear of lost wages or loss of employment may lead African Americans and other vulnerable Americans to try to work when they are ill, contributing to further spread of the disease within their communities," Cooper says. 

Melody Goodman, associate dean for research at the New York University School of Global Public Health, says the potential impact will go beyond sick leave and time off. 

"It is projected that post-coronavirus unemployment rates may hit 20%. Which groups are most likely to lose their jobs?" says Goodman, who also teaches biostatistics at NYU. 

[ *MORE: *Why Coronavirus Could Be Catastrophic for Developing World ]

The country, she says, also "still has a high degree of residential segregation by race, ethnicity and socioeconomic status. That means many African Americans live in communities with subpar social determinants of health, including struggling education systems, scarce access to healthy food and a dearth of places to safely get outside and exercise or enjoy nature. 

Such problems stand to be magnified in light of the coronavirus crisis, which Goodman says already "is demonstrating our country's lack of investment in public health and the fundamental public health infrastructure." 

"If supermarkets and pharmacies are the only places to stay open, what happens if your community doesn't have either one of these businesses?" she asks. "What happens to the people with chronic conditions who are already living check to check? Can they really afford to stock up on food and medication? For people in households where toilet tissue was already a major household expense, what happens when the prices go up because there is limited supply? How do you socially distance, self-isolate or even quarantine if you live in a house with several other people?" 

Then there's the social and cultural divide between African Americans and the predominantly white medical system. Researchers have found that some white doctors have a subconscious bias against black patients, likely fueling poor health outcomes and persistent racial disparities. 

Cooper says African Americans' historic mistrust of the health system – fomented in part by the notorious Tuskegee experiment, the secret harvesting of cellsfrom cancer patient Henrietta Lacks and segregated, unequal medical treatmentduring the Jim Crow era – can lead them to avoid seeking care, even though they may need it to avoid spreading the virus or becoming seriously ill. 

The mistrust, Cooper says, can lead some to "ignore the advice of public health professionals who recommend practices such as social distancing and self-quarantining behaviors, thus worsening the impact of the epidemic on our community." 

Also exacerbating the situation: a lack of minority doctors, says Gail Christopher, executive director of the National Collaborative for Health Equity. 

As the crisis grinds on, front-line physicians "are having to decide who gets treated and who doesn't," Christopher says. "That's where the shadow of racial hierarchy and racial bias can come into play. Their decisions will be influenced by the shadow that we all live with, but we don't have the systems in place" to combat it. 

That, she says, "adds to the vulnerability" of black communities. 

Still, Cooper says the only thing scientists truly know is how easily the virus is transmitted; there's limited data about COVID-19, as well as huge knowledge gaps about whether it affects black patients differently and how high the transmission rates are in black communities. 

That lack of information – coupled with the federal government's stumbling, inconsistent response to the crisis – has created conditions ripe for misinformation, fueling the transmission of race-based rumors like the one Elba confronted. 

"It's not unusual for myths and misinformation to be associated with a health crisis, particularly a pandemic, particularly one that didn't start here," Cooper says. And "it's not unusual for these myths to take on racial overtones," especially with a new virus that can be unpredictable. 

Cooper, Christopher, Goodman and others agree that the coronavirus outbreak will expose the racial fault lines in the U.S. health care system, but it could also present an opportunity to bridge the gaps. They say the federal government should focus at least part of its massive relief and economic stimulus efforts on shoring up community health care systems, tackling generational disparities between African Americans and whites, and clearly communicating the dangers of the virus to the black community. Notably, the Trump administration this week said it had awarded $100 million to health centers across the country to help them cope with COVID-19. 

The messaging, meanwhile, "should take into consideration the specific concerns and fears that may be prevalent in the community," Cooper says. "The communication should be frequent, clear, transparent and credible. The messages should convey empathy and respect for the wisdom and experience that exists within these communities. Specific falsehoods should be corrected." 

And the virus should be a reminder, Christopher says: Public health touches every aspect of government policy. 

"If this doesn't illustrate the meaning of 'social determinants of health,' nothing does," she says. "We see the economic consequences, we see the consequences in terms of access to quality care, access to healthy food. This is such a laboratory in terms of ' health in all policies.'"

https://www.usnews.com/news/healthi...face-an-uphill-battle-against-the-coronavirus


----------



## Lute

yaya24 said:


> Someone shared this of  NYC today. .  scary how America is taking rona lightly.




@yaya24 
A hard-head makes a soft ass.  They're gonna learn .. not to take this lightly. I don't wish ill on anyone.. But this is why we don't have nice things.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Years ago hospitals put into place this rule that if you didn't get the flu vaccine you had to wear a mast at all times during flu season to protect patients from you spreading flu to them.
Even before that rule there were protocols put into place for contact, droplet,  airborn and other precautions that outline the PPE you were required to wear.
fast forward to pandemic 2020 and  poorly prepared US hospital systems and suddenly it is ok to go without these same protections that would have gotten you in trouble for not following before.  Now for a virus that is 10x more deadly than the flu  now it's ok to not have PPE or not be able to provide your own
I read a lot of comments saying that's what she signed up for.  
But people with disabilities get accommodations everyday. 
At the end of the day most hospitals only see nurses as a number.  If you dont stand up for your own wellbeing the hospital sure as heck won't.
She did what was best for her and I applaud her for that.
It seems like they were floating her from her regular assigned floor and that maybe she had discussed this prior.
I know they make exceptions on a case by case basis even when there is not a pandemic going on.  but I wont judge her as we only have one side.

On another note a doctor in WA was fired for speaking out on the ridiculousness of working without PPE.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I cant sleep.  

Welp some people gotta learn the hard way.  First toliet licker..now this girl.

NEWS



*Tennessee woman gets coronavirus after bragging about not social distancing*
By Jackie Salo

March 26, 2020 | 4:05pm | Updated





A 21-year-old Tennessee woman who bragged on social media about not taking the coronavirus outbreak seriously has been diagnosed with the deadly illness, according to a report.

Ireland Tate joked about not following instructions to stay home and practice social distancing amid the pandemic just days before she fell sick, news station WZTV reported.

In a social media video, the Nashville resident told her followers that she’s “aware that we’re supposed to be self-quarantining and social distancing” to “keep everyone safe” — but that she wasn’t worried.

“Cool. I get it. I just don’t think that I’m going to get the virus,” Tate said in the video.


But just days later, Tate found herself suffering from symptoms associated with the dangerous bug and tested positive.

“It feels like someone is sitting on my chest at all times,” she said. “It’s really hard to breathe. I’ve coughed until my throat has bled.”

Tate said she likely got the virus from a pal in her group of friends and she’s now warning other young people to stay home.

“While it may not be affecting you, you could be affecting someone’s grandma or grandpa or aunt or uncle or sister,” Tate told the outlet.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

They reversed the no support person for labor and delivery patients

*New York hospitals now required to allow partners in maternity wards*
By Eileen AJ Connelly

March 28, 2020 | 7:02pm | Updated






Getty Images/Tetra images RF
New York State ordered all hospitals to allow partners in delivery rooms Saturday, bypassing visitation rules enacted by some private hospitals that forced women to go into maternity wards alone.

“In no hospital in New York will a woman be forced to be alone when she gives birth,” Gov. Andrew Cuomo tweeted Saturday afternoon. “Not now, not ever.”


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

meka72 said:


> *Couple hosts anniversary party following CDC recommendations, husband contracts COVID-19 | abc13.com*
> 
> "That was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) -- "All we literally did that day was a fist bump, and he was gone," said Kim Gagne.
> 
> A fist bump was the last simple touch between a husband and wife of 27 years. Kim Gagne thought her husband, Emilian White, would just get checked out and get tested for the virus but she says, "It went from 0 to 100 quickly."
> 
> He had to be rolled away as soon as possible.
> 
> "I didn't know what was happening," she said via Facetime.
> 
> She hasn't seen him since Tuesday and has only talked to him by phone. Now, she and their children are in quarantine at home.
> 
> These past few days have been unimaginable as she wonders when and if she will see Emilian again.
> 
> "He's getting better, but, when they took him for a scan, the minute they took the oxygen off, it becomes very difficult to breathe," she said.
> 
> This past Friday they were celebrating their anniversary by having a small dinner with a couple friends. Then, over the weekend is when he started feeling ill.
> 
> He had a fever. Gagne says you just don't know who's sick and doesn't know it.
> 
> "We had people over and that was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house," she said.
> 
> It's a double-whammy for Gagne because her elderly mother is in a senior living home and she has not been able to see her in person either.
> 
> "It's crazy but we are all in this together," she said.


Of those 10 people someone happened to be positive for the coronavirus?  With that type of statistics, I suspect most of us are already positive or will be very soon.


----------



## vevster

Insights from South Korea


----------



## chocolat79

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Of those 10 people someone happened to be positive for the coronavirus?  With that type of statistics, I suspect most of us are already positive or will be very soon.


Probably. That's the thing people aren't getting... you can be an asymptomatic carrier and spread it to someone else who will be symptomatic.  I feel like it would be like explaining what wind feels like to someone who's never experienced it.

That's why testing is so important amongst everyone, especially healthcare workers.


----------



## chocolat79

Can anyone answer this question: why did the US reject the WHO tests?

 I mean, money is one obviously,  because this is the US. But now,  we have a bunch of people making tests that aren't the same,  as far as consistency.


----------



## Chicoro

chocolat79 said:


> Can anyone answer this question: why did the US reject the WHO tests?
> 
> I mean, money is one obviously,  because this is the US. But now,  we have a bunch of people making tests that aren't the same,  as far as consistency.



I personally do not know why the US rejected the WHO tests.


But I do know the tests from WHO were above 100 US dollars per kit. The tests being ordered by Los Angeles County from South Korea, 20,000 initially and then 100,000 per week going forward, cost around 67 US dollars each. Which is about 1/3 the price of the WHO tests.

Also, Dr. Fauci mentioned in his conversation with Steph Curry, that the tests have moved into the commercial sector and away from organizations whose expertise is disease and health, such as that of the CDC and WHO.

Commercial sectors are experts in the production and distribution of goods and products, with those products being the test kits, in this instance.  Thus, if that is the case, it is an 'open' capitalistic market with different providers, resulting in the production and distribution of test products that are not necessarily compatible with one another and tests kits which may not be consistent with one another. I think as long as the tests use the same process to get the desired results, that is what the government may consider to be the most important.


----------



## Chicoro

Dr. Fauci states in this video that countries located in the southern hemisphere of the world that are starting to go into their winter, are starting to now have an increase of the presence of the virus in their populations. For that reason, he is advocating that there will likely be a second wave of this virus during the winter time in the United States.

A vaccine cannot be ready within months at this point in time. The work on the vaccine is not useless or throw-away, though. Thus, the vaccine is being developed not to address the cases happening right now, but those cases that may emerge in the Winter 2020.



Note: (The below information is not stated in the above video. I read it but did not document the source.)

The Influenza Pandemic started in Spring 1918, which is considered the first wave. The second wave was the most virulent and started in the Fall of 1918. The third wave was the mildest ending in 2019.


----------



## Chicoro

The importance of knowing history, tracking it and documenting it correctly.

_*Why Was The Spanish Flu Called The Spanish Flu?-*_
_The Spanish Flu did not originate in Spain, though news coverage of it did. During World War I, Spain was a neutral country with a free media that covered the outbreak from the start, first reporting on it in Madrid in late May of 1918. Meanwhile, Allied countries and the Central Powers had wartime censors who covered up news of the flu to keep morale high. Because Spanish news sources were the only ones reporting on the flu, many believed it originated there (the Spanish, meanwhile, believed the virus came from France and called it the “French Flu.”)_

https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-i/1918-flu-pandemic

This epitomizes the reason why it is very important to document and record information. It is important to know your history. Sometimes the official narrative may not be the truth. Thus, your records, documentation and knowledge of what has transpired may become the only record of the truth. Hence, the reason why it is so important for us to continue to update this thread, for now.


----------



## MzRhonda

vevster said:


> The Gov knows nothing about it and doesn’t like the idea.


Trump trumping (lieing) again.


----------



## OhTall1

This story is sad but 


> This past Friday they were celebrating their anniversary by having a small dinner with a couple friends. Then, over the weekend is when he started feeling ill.



We've been talking about social distancing and staying 6 feet away from each other for at least three weeks at this point.  How was that supposed to work for a small dinner party?



meka72 said:


> *Couple hosts anniversary party following CDC recommendations, husband contracts COVID-19 | abc13.com*
> 
> "That was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) -- "All we literally did that day was a fist bump, and he was gone," said Kim Gagne.
> 
> A fist bump was the last simple touch between a husband and wife of 27 years. Kim Gagne thought her husband, Emilian White, would just get checked out and get tested for the virus but she says, "It went from 0 to 100 quickly."
> 
> He had to be rolled away as soon as possible.
> 
> "I didn't know what was happening," she said via Facetime.
> 
> She hasn't seen him since Tuesday and has only talked to him by phone. Now, she and their children are in quarantine at home.
> 
> These past few days have been unimaginable as she wonders when and if she will see Emilian again.
> 
> "He's getting better, but, when they took him for a scan, the minute they took the oxygen off, it becomes very difficult to breathe," she said.
> 
> This past Friday they were celebrating their anniversary by having a small dinner with a couple friends. Then, over the weekend is when he started feeling ill.
> 
> He had a fever. Gagne says you just don't know who's sick and doesn't know it.
> 
> "We had people over and that was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house," she said.
> 
> It's a double-whammy for Gagne because her elderly mother is in a senior living home and she has not been able to see her in person either.
> 
> "It's crazy but we are all in this together," she said.


----------



## Ganjababy

Black Ambrosia said:


> GI problems are a symptom? Diarrhea?


And nausea, vomiting or loss of taste,  in about 48% of people. For a few people loss of taste and smell is the only symptom.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I have not read the whole thread and apologize if this was posted already.

it’s a video graphic of the timeline of the spread and count starting March 1 by country day over day to this past week.


----------



## Chicoro

Cuba Sends 52 Doctors to Spain to Help them Battle Through the Coronavirus Crisis
By
Laura Taylor
-
26 March 2020 @ 13:53
0






A few days ago, Cuban doctors arrived in Italy in a bid to help them battle the crisis caused by the coronavirus, soon a delegation from Cuba’s medical brigade will also arrive to Spain to help confront the current medical crisis it is facing. 

Initially created and led by Ernesto Guevara de la Serna, more commonly known as Che Guevara, these medical brigades are loyal to the concept of international labour. Since their launch, these brigades have been known to assist during medical emergencies in countries like Haiti, Pakistan, and the African continent during the Ebola epidemic. Now amidst the pandemic caused by Covid-19, the Cuban doctors are on their way to assist Italy and Spain.

Despite the anti-communist propaganda spouted by capitalism to discredit Cuba’s economic model and despite the economic blockade imposed on Cuba by the United States, this country’s health model has been categorised by the World Health Organisation (WHO) as an ideal world model.

The health crisis produced by Covid-19 is already revealing many cracks in the neoliberal capitalist model, which pursues economic interest over social policies. Thanks to the fact that Spain boasts of a public health system, it has been able to face this crisis, although it is heavily struggling due to the drastic cuts in the health department by the conservative PP government over the last decade.

Spain may be struggling to cope with this virus but when you compare this circumstance with a country, like the United States, which has a fully privatised health system, the situation does not seem as dire. In New York City alone, the number of people infected with the coronavirus has already reached the same level as in Spain, in only a matter of days.

https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2020...p-them-battle-through-the-coronavirus-crisis/


----------



## SoniT

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I have not read the whole thread and apologize if this was posted already.
> 
> it’s a video graphic of the timeline of the spread and count starting March 1 by country day over day to this past week.


Wow, look at how the USA jumped up to first place and at such a rapid pace.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

All I can say is come through Abbott 

It received emergency FDA approval so knowing them- they’re already refining the assays sensitivity for detection and accuracy and probably working on a competitor antibody screening test as well.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...-minute-covid-19-test-for-use-almost-anywhere

*Abbott Launches 5-Minute Virus Test for Use Almost Anywhere*
By
Michelle Fay Cortez
March 27, 2020, 7:21 PM EDTUpdated on March 28, 2020, 8:28 AM EDT
_




Abbott virus detection machine Source: Abbott Laboratories_

The medical-device maker plans to supply 50,000 tests a day starting April 1, said John Frels, vice president of research and development at Abbott Diagnostics. The molecular test looks for fragments of the coronavirus genome, which can quickly be detected when present at high levels. A thorough search to definitively rule out an infection can take up to 13 minutes, he said.

Abbott has received emergency use authorization from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration “for use by authorized laboratories and patient care settings,” the company said on Friday.

The U.S. has struggled to supply enough tests to detect the virus, even as the outbreak threatens to overwhelm hospitals in New York, California, Washington and other regions. After initially restricting testing to high-risk people, and problems with a test designed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, U.S. regulators have rushed out diagnostics made by the world’s leading commercial-testing companies.


“This is really going to provide a tremendous opportunity for front-line caregivers, those having to diagnose a lot of infections, to close the gap with our testing,” Frels said. “A clinic will be able to turn that result around quickly, while the patient is waiting.”

_




Abbott virus detection machine

Source: Abbott Laboratories

The technology builds on Illinois-based Abbott’s ID Now platform, the most common point-of-care test currently available in the U.S., with more than 18,000 units spread across the country. It is widely used to detect influenza, strep throat and respiratory syncytial virus, a common bug that causes cold-like symptoms.

Last week, Abbott’s m2000 RealTime system got U.S. Food and Drug Administration approval for use in hospitals and molecular laboratories to diagnose the infection. That system can churn through more tests on a daily basis, up to 1 million a week, but it takes longer to get the results. Abbott plans to provide at least 5 million tests a month between the two systems.

Other companies are also rolling out faster testing systems. Henry Schein Inc. on Thursday said its point-of-care antibody test, which looks for evidence that a person’s immune system has already fought off the infection, was available. The blood test can be given at the point of care and delivers results in about 15 minutes, though it can’t be used to definitively diagnose a current infection.


_


----------



## sheanu

Jmartjrmd said:


> This is a good article from the New York times on how a party spread the virus far and wide:
> 
> Party Zero
> 
> About 50 guests gathered on March 5 at a home in the stately suburb of Westport, Connecticut, to toast the hostess on her 40th birthday and greet old friends, including one visiting from South Africa. They shared reminiscences, a lavish buffet and, unknown to anyone, the coronavirus.
> 
> Then they scattered.
> 
> The Westport soirée — Party Zero in southwestern Connecticut and beyond — is a story of how, in the Gilded Age of money, social connectedness and air travel, a pandemic has spread at lightning speed. The partygoers — more than half of whom are now infected — left that evening for Johannesburg, New York City, and other parts of Connecticut and the United States, all seeding infections on the way.
> 
> Westport, a town of 28,000 on the Long Island Sound, did not have a single known case of the coronavirus on the day of the party. It had 85 on Monday, up more than 40-fold in 11 days. At a news conference Monday afternoon, Gov. Ned Lamont of Connecticut said that 415 people in the state were infected, up from 327 on Sunday night. Ten people have died. Westport, with less than 1% of the state’s population, now makes up more than one-fifth of its COVID-19 infections with its 85 cases. Fairfield County, where Westport is, has 270 cases, 65% of the total.
> 
> Lamont pleaded with federal officials for hospital capacity and protective gear. “I urge them: Don’t think in terms of New York, think in terms of the hot spots,” he said. “And that’s New York City, Westchester County — and Fairfield County.”
> 
> Science cannot definitively link those escalating numbers to New York, which now accounts for about half of the coronavirus infections in the United States. But the Westport soirée “may be an example of the kind of thing we call a super-spreading event,” said William Hanage, an associate professor of epidemiology at Harvard, especially since some of the partygoers later attended large social events in the New York metropolitan area.
> 
> “Some of the early cases in northern Italy were associated with small towns, and people thought, ‘Oh, it’s just in the small towns.’ But then you suddenly find cases emerging from Milan Fashion Week and spreading internationally,” Hanage said. “Everywhere you think the virus is, it’s ahead of you."
> 
> The visitor from Johannesburg — a 43-year-old businessman, according to a report from South Africa — fell ill on his flight home, spreading the virus not only in the country but possibly to fellow passengers. The party guests attended other gatherings. They went to work at jobs throughout the New York metropolitan area. Their children went to school and day care, soccer games and after-school sports.
> 
> On the morning of March 8, three days after the party, Julie Endich, one of the guests, woke up in Westport with a fever that spiked to 104 degrees and “pain, tightness and heaviness like someone was standing on my chest,” she later wrote on Facebook. She knew her symptoms suggested COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, but it would be four days before she could get test results confirming that she had it.
> 
> At noon that day, town and county health officials convened a coronavirus forum at the Westport Library. About 60 people attended, and many others watched on Facebook. When asked whether people, especially Westport’s many older residents, should follow federal government guidance and avoid large gatherings, officials were sanguine.
> 
> “It is not out in our community that we’re aware of yet,” said Mark A.R. Cooper, the director of the Westport Weston Health District. “Give it some thought, but again, your risk is low.”
> 
> A moderator next passed the microphone to an older man.
> 
> “How many test kits do we have in Westport now?” he asked.
> 
> “Zero,” Cooper replied. “None. They’re not available.”
> 
> Three days later, on March 11, Cooper got a phone call: A South African businessman who had stopped in Westport for a party had fallen ill on the plane home to Johannesburg.
> 
> “I thought it was good old man flu,” the businessman told The Sunday Times in South Africa, speaking anonymously in a March 15 article. Unlike in the United States, where tests remain in short supply and results come slowly, the man was tested and received word in a day. He was positive.
> 
> Cooper and his staff of nine dusted off their pandemic response plan and began calling party guests, identified by the Westport hosts. A number of the guests had children. Several hours later, Westport closed its schools and most public buildings. Jim Marpe, the Westport first selectman — the equivalent of a mayor — convened a hasty news conference on the steps of the Westport Town Hall.
> 
> “We’ll assess the health of those individuals and try to give them some helpful advice in terms of protecting themselves and family and helping prevent further spread,” Cooper told the crowd.
> 
> But, he warned, “The reality is, once it starts to spread in a community, it’s beyond trying to stop it.”
> 
> The Health District worked with a private company to conduct drive-through testing for party guests only on March 12. About 38 guests showed up, and more than half their tests came back positive. Endich, after days of rejected attempts, was tested at Stamford Hospital and received her positive result on March 12.
> 
> “What we were trying to do was put our arms around it quickly and snuff it out,” Cooper said. “Never did we dream that in a week’s time we were going to be in the middle of an epidemic.”
> 
> The number of sick people in Fairfield County then soared. On March 16, Lamont closed restaurants and public buildings statewide. Even in a well-connected, affluent town like Westport, contact tracing quickly overwhelmed health officials. Beyond the 50 attendees, “there were another 120 on our dance list,” some of whom probably were not at the party, Cooper said. One of the party guests later acknowledged attending an event with 420 other people, he said. The officials gave up.
> 
> “They think at least 100 times as many people are infected as what the tests are showing,” Arpad Krizsan, who owns a financial advisory firm in Westport and lives in the community, said Saturday. “And everybody goes to the same four shops.”
> 
> Worry, rumors and recriminations engulfed the town. Political leaders fielded hundreds of emails and phone calls from residents terrified that their children or vulnerable family members had been exposed. Who threw the party, and who attended? They wanted to know. Rumors flew that some residents were telling health officials they had attended the party so they could obtain a scarce test.
> 
> Officials refused to disclose the names of the hosts or any guests, citing federal and state privacy rules. Marpe posted a videotaped statement to the town website on March 20. “The fact of the matter is that this could have been any one of us, and rumor-mongering and vilification of individuals is not who we are as a civil community,” he said.
> 
> As the disease spread, many residents kept mum, worried about being ostracized by their neighbors and that their children would be kicked off coveted sports teams or miss school events.
> 
> One local woman compared going public with a COVID-19 diagnosis to “having an STD.”
> 
> “I don’t think that’s a crazy comparison,” said Will Haskell, the state senator who represents Westport. He has been fielding frantic phone calls from constituents.
> 
> Most residents were exercising recommended vigilance, Haskell said, but one call that stuck out to him was from a woman awaiting test results whose entire family had been exposed to the virus. “She wanted to know whether or not to tell her friends and social network,” he said, because she was worried about “social stigma.”
> 
> Haskell, who has been delivering his grandparents’ medication to their Westport doorstep and leaving it outside, was incredulous. “This is life or death,” he said in an interview. “Westport really is a cautionary tale of what we’re soon to see.”
> 
> The party hosts remain unknown to most, though speculation is rife. Two of the guests, Endich and Cheryl Chutter, an attendee who lives in Stamford, have identified themselves.
> 
> Though she said she was “relentless” in demanding a test, Chutter was not diagnosed until March 17. She notified her son’s private school, and “they sent him home in an Uber and closed the school three hours later,” she said. His youth soccer league scrapped the rest of the season for 1,500 players after she informed team leaders that she had stood with other parents cheering on the sidelines before she got sick.
> 
> Chutter and Endich both emphasized the kindness of their neighbors, who spontaneously delivered food, water and encouragement. Chutter said health officials called daily to check on her. She is also aware of blaming and efforts to out the party attendees.
> 
> “It’s no use pointing fingers,” she said in an interview. “It’s not like you’re going to lock that one person up when there are millions of people in the world who have it. We’re so past that.”
> 
> The first partygoer to be diagnosed passed word from Johannesburg to Westport that he had fully recovered and even planned to go for a jog.
> 
> “I don’t believe I’m the problem anymore,” he told The Sunday Times. “It seems that the real problem is now the people who are too scared to say anything. The problem is the ignorance of the public.”
> 
> This article originally appeared in The New York Times.
> 
> © 2020 The New York Times Company


And THIS is why I don't want to meet any wealthy clients in person. 
1. I was already leery when I noticed a large percentage of them don't take hand washing seriously (and you have to shake hands at the beginning and end of every meeting)...
2. A lot of them travel more in a month than I do for a year. 
3. The majority are Trump supporters who didn't stop thinking this was a democratic hoax until Fox News and the president stopped saying it. 

I don't think they would tell us if they got it.


----------



## vevster

One of my colleagues tested positive for the virus.... I was exposed to him a week ago.... but I'm asymptomatic.


----------



## Kalia1

vevster said:


> One of my colleagues tested positive for the virus.... I was exposed to him a week ago.... but I'm asymptomatic.



Please monitor yourself for symptoms.
It’s only been one week some say it may take up to two weeks for symptoms to manifest in one whose been infected.
Hopefully you weren’t infected by your co-worker at all.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think this is a dangerous message that's taken hold of both democrats and republicans. A better idea is to find credible news sources and use discernment.


Mainstream is out then.  They were saying it wasn't a big deal right around the time it was shaping up to be an o


Kalia1 said:


> Please monitor yourself for symptoms.
> It’s only been one week some say it may take up to two weeks for symptoms to manifest in one whose been infected.
> Hopefully you weren’t infected by your co-worker at all.


My money is on Vev


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Mainstream is out then.  They were saying it wasn't a big deal right around the time it was shaping up to be an o
> 
> My money is on Vev


Thanks.  I feel fine I will bump up the supplements for a few days.... I'm good.


----------



## intellectualuva

yaya24 said:


> Not sure if this has been shared. If so, apologies



This makes perfect sense. What's a few thousand deaths to emerge as the Superpower. smh.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> Thanks.  I feel fine I will bump up the supplements for a few days.... I'm good.


I'm on steady supplementation and a little extra when I have to go out.  I'm on once a week or less to replenish fresh vegetables and fruits. Thanks to your reminder I'm diffusing Thieves oil every night.


----------



## UmSumayyah

intellectualuva said:


> This makes perfect sense. What's a few thousand deaths to emerge as the Superpower. smh.


They don't understand who's in office.

I wouldn't put it past Trump to nuke the entire country.


----------



## Guapa1

Just catching up with the thread.  @Ganjababy, sorry for your loss.

On the subject of letting the elderly die, that was their plan all along.

They tried to do a change of plan when the modellers showed how devastating it would be, but it was too late by then.
Of course they've denied this but that is exactly what herd immunity is about. The strong will survive and the weak, elderly or not won't survive.

*Coronavirus: Downing Street denies claim Dominic Cummings wanted to protect economy over elderly*

Mr Cummings reportedly characterised government’s strategy as ‘herd immunity, protect the economy and if that means some pensioners die, too bad’


Lizzy BuchanPolitical Correspondent @LizzyBuchan
6 days ago
59 comments
Downing Street has emphatically denied claims that Boris Johnson’s chief adviser Dominic Cummings initially argued against strict measures that would have protected vulnerable people from the coronavirus outbreak.

A report in _The Sunday Times_ claimed that Mr Cummings set out the government’s strategy in a private meeting in February, which those present characterised as “herd immunity, protect the economy and if that means some pensioners die, too bad”.

However, Mr Cummings drastically changed tack after a meeting with the government’s scientific experts weeks later, becoming an outspoken advocate for shutdown measures.

One senior Tory told the newspaper: “Dominic himself had a conversion.

“He’s gone from ‘herd immunity and let the old people die’, to ‘let’s shut down the country and the economy’.”




Coronavirus: Experts cast doubt on UK plan for ‘herd immunity’
In an unusual public intervention, a Downing Street spokesperson said the comments were a “highly defamatory fabrication” and included quotes from meetings that were “invented”.

The allegation drew widespread condemnation on social media and comes amid concern about so-called herd immunity, a scientific concept which relies on large numbers of people getting the disease and becoming immune as a result.

If enough people become resistant, the virus can no longer spread through the population. However, the idea is controversial as it could put the most vulnerable at risk.

Matt Hancock, the health secretary, recently insisted that herd immunity was not government strategy after the chief scientific adviser Sir Patrick Vallance raised the idea.

Mr Hancock said the government’s overriding goal was to “protect life” and herd immunity was “a scientific concept, not a goal or a strategy”.

According to the newspaper, Mr Cummings initially backed the idea of herd immunity as the best way to resist a second wave of coronavirus in the winter.

But the PM’s top aide was said to have had a “penny-drop moment” at a meeting of the government’s scientific experts in March and shifted dramatically towards shutdown measures.

A minister said: “Seeing what was happening in Italy was the galvanising force across government.”

Critics seized on the report, with Labour demanding greater clarity on the government’s strategy to combat the outbreak.




How Dominic Cummings turned the PM from puppet master to puppet
Jonathan Ashworth, the shadow health secretary, said: “Attitudes like this will not be forgiven and people will be sickened by such comments.

“Boris Johnson needs to show the leadership that this crisis demands.

“We need clarity from government messages and ministers must channel all their energies into protecting people’s health, wellbeing and livelihoods.”

A Downing Street spokesperson said: “This is a highly defamatory fabrication which was not put to No10 by the _Sunday Times_ before publication.

“The article also includes a series of apparent quotes from meetings which are invented.”

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...son-coronavirus-elderly-economy-a9417246.html


----------



## Chicoro

*

Henry Ford Health officials confirm letter outlining life and death protocols for COVID-19*
Phoebe Wall Howard Detroit Free Press
Published 2:39 AM EDT Mar 27, 2020

Henry Ford Health System has officially confirmed the accuracy of a detailed letter being circulated by doctors and others on social media outlining life and death guidelines for use during the pandemic.

The @HenryFordNews Twitter account responded at 11:22 p.m. Thursday  to Nicholas Bagley, a University of Michigan law professor, who shared content that appeared to be on hospital letterhead outlining how doctors would make decisions at the Michigan hospital network about who gets treated during the COVID-19 crisis with limited resources.

People had immediately replied with shock and sadness and challenged the authenticity of the letter.

Henry Ford Health System responded directly to Bagley as the response to his tweet grew more heated.

"With a pandemic, we must be prepared for worst case,*" *the tweet said. "With collective wisdom from our industry, we crafted a policy to provide guidance for making difficult patient care decisions. We hope never to have to apply them. We will always utilize every resource to care for our patients."

The original Henry Ford Health System letter that triggered discussion said:

"To our patients, families and community:

Please know that we care deeply about you and your family's health and are doing our best to protect and serve you and our community. We currently have a public health emergency that is making our supply of some medical resources hard to find. Because of shortages, we will need to be careful with resources. Patients who have the best chance of getting better are our first priority. Patients will be evaluated for the best plan of care and dying patients will be provided comfort care.

What this means for you and your family:

1. Alert staff during triage of any current medical conditions or if you have a Do Not Resuscitate (DNR)/Do Not Attempt Resuscitation (DNAR) or other important medical information.

2. If you (or a family member) becomes ill and your medical doctor believes that you need extra care in an Intensive Care Unit (ICU) or Mechanical Ventilation (breathing machine) you will be assessed for eligibility based only on your specific condition.

3. Some patients will be extremely sick and very unlikely to survive their illness even with critical treatment. Treating these patients would take away resources for patients who might survive.

4. Patients who are not eligible for ICU or ventilator care will receive treatment for pain control and comfort measures. Some conditions that are likely to may make you not eligible include:


severe heart, lung, kidney or liver failure
Terminal cancers
Severe trauma or burns
*5. Patients who have ventilator or ICU care withdrawn will receive pain control and comfort measures:*

6. Patients who are treated with a ventilator or ICU care may have these treatments stopped if they do not improve over time. If they do not improve this means that the patient has a poor chance of surviving the illness — even if the care was continued. *This decision will be based on medical condition and likelihood of getting better. *It will not be based on other reasons such as race, gender, health insurance status, ability to pay for care, sexual orientation, employment status or immigration status. All patients are evaluated for survival using the same measures.

7. If the treatment team has determined that you or your family members does not meet criteria to receive critical care or that ICU treatments will be stopped, talk to your doctor. Your doctor can ask for a review by a team of medical experts (a Clinical Review Committee evaluation.)

In recent days, the CEO of Beaumont Health described the current crisis as "our worst nightmare" and the novel coronavirus health crisis as a "biological tsunami." He warned the public of limited supplies and the need to stay at home to limit the spread. Gov. Gretchen Whitmer issued an executive order on March 23 requiring residents to stay in place until April 13.

On Thursday, President Trump discussed providing medical aid with military assistance in New York.

*More: *Beaumont Health CEO describes coronavirus pandemic as 'our worst nightmare'

*More: *President Trump slams Gov. Whitmer as he weighs disaster request for Michigan

*More: *Beaumont Hospital in Wayne closing ER, non-coronavirus patients to be moved as cases surge

Before Henry Ford Health System provided public confirmation on Twitter, Bagley, the Ann Arbor professor with more than 26,000 Twitter followers, removed the letter and wrote at 11:30 p.m., "I'm going to take this down until it can be independently verified. The memo is circulating among doctors, but Henry Ford apparently can neither confirm nor deny it yet."

Minutes later, Henry Ford Health System responded to Bagley.

*'Response planning'*
The hospital network responded directly to a Free Press request for confirmation, providing a statement explaining that the Henry Ford Health System letter is part of a larger policy document developed for an absolute worst case scenario. It is not an active policy within Henry Ford, but a part of emergency response planning, as is standard with most reputable health systems.

The hospital network provided the following statement after midnight Thursday from Dr. Adnan Munkarah, executive vice president and chief clinical officer of Henry Ford Health System:

“With a pandemic of this nature, health systems must be prepared for a worst case scenario. Gathering the collective wisdom from across our industry, we carefully crafted our policy to provide critical guidance to healthcare workers for making difficult patient care decisions during an unprecedented emergency. These guidelines are deeply patient focused, intended to be honoring to patients and families. We shared our policy with our colleagues across Michigan to help others develop similar, compassionate approaches. It is our hope we never have to apply them and we will always do everything we can to care for our patients, utilizing every resource we have to make that happen."

_Contact Phoebe Wall Howard at 313-222-6512 or [email protected]. Follow her on Twitter @phoebesaid. _

Published 2:39 AM EDT Mar 27, 2020

https://eu.freep.com/story/money/bu...-ford-life-death-protocols-letter/5085702002/


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> Mainstream is out then.  They were saying it wasn't a big deal right around the time it was shaping up to be an o


I honestly can't agree with this. I'm not suggesting the news is perfect but the fault for the delayed reporting falls on China. They had a vice grip on information flow and deleted social media accounts of dead bodies laying in hospitals and healthcare workers breaking down in frustration. When this thread was started there was discussion of this but it was never clear who to trust. It wasn't until the numbers increased significantly and China couldn't hide the situation that we began to hear about it from mainstream media. I only recall Fox News saying indicating it wasn't a big deal and calling it a hoax. I think everyone here knows they can't be trusted.


----------



## Peppermynt

I’m not sure what else has to happen for everyone (not those reading this thread necessarily) to take this seriously. This is an extinction level event in my mind. This is the spring hit, and there will be another hit in the fall. 

My advice is to get your supplies together as best you can and try to batten down the hatches. The U.S. is in big trouble, mostly due to the lack of foresight, leadership and let’s be honest, care, exhibited by this administration. But hey, her emails ... so.


----------



## Keen

meka72 said:


> *Couple hosts anniversary party following CDC recommendations, husband contracts COVID-19 | abc13.com*
> 
> "That was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) -- "All we literally did that day was a fist bump, and he was gone," said Kim Gagne.
> 
> A fist bump was the last simple touch between a husband and wife of 27 years. Kim Gagne thought her husband, Emilian White, would just get checked out and get tested for the virus but she says, "It went from 0 to 100 quickly."
> 
> He had to be rolled away as soon as possible.
> 
> "I didn't know what was happening," she said via Facetime.
> 
> She hasn't seen him since Tuesday and has only talked to him by phone. Now, she and their children are in quarantine at home.
> 
> These past few days have been unimaginable as she wonders when and if she will see Emilian again.
> 
> "He's getting better, but, when they took him for a scan, the minute they took the oxygen off, it becomes very difficult to breathe," she said.
> 
> This past Friday they were celebrating their anniversary by having a small dinner with a couple friends. Then, over the weekend is when he started feeling ill.
> 
> He had a fever. Gagne says you just don't know who's sick and doesn't know it.
> 
> "We had people over and that was our mistake. We thought we were okay because we had less than 10 people. But no, don't have anyone in your house," she said.
> 
> It's a double-whammy for Gagne because her elderly mother is in a senior living home and she has not been able to see her in person either.
> 
> "It's crazy but we are all in this together," she said.


One of our neighbors had a party at their house.  I wanted to call the police so bad...


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ganjababy said:


> An elder in my family (my aunts father) just died from the virus. I am very close to my aunt. She is devastated. If anyone has any advice on how to be there for her without getting on her nerves I am all ears (eyes). I don’t want to be overbearing with my worry for her (calling and texting asking if she is okay every 5 minutes). Maybe I will post her a care package via amazon...
> 
> She is very high risk and is isolated in her house. I begged her not to try and convince anyone to enter her house. We don’t want to lose her too.
> 
> This is some terrible times. People dying and you cannot say bye to the body, bury them or go to the funeral if there is one. All those people against cremation have to be reconsidering.


Sorry for the loss of your family member.

For your aunt my best advice is to give her an open door so that if she feels like talking/ reaching out she knows that she can.
I know even now going on year 2 since my husband died I find it hard to reach out when I feel like I need to talk.  I feel like people are tired of hearing about how much I miss him or me breaking down at a mere thought of him since for me it happens at any time and any place.
Dont be afraid to talk about her father  and use his name or whatever you called him .  I had a hard time with people referring to Aj as " the body" since he died in a different state and we had to figure out how to get him home.  They'd say how are you going to get the body home.  For others the phrasing was trivial but to me it just made him seem like an afterthought.
Don't assume anything, ask.   it's the only way you will know how to help.

Dont say everything is going to be ok because it takes a long time if at all for that to occur.  I lost my mom in 1997 and it's still not ok.

Mainly just follow her cues and don't forget about her mental health.  She needs support now more than ever having lost her daddy and being isolated.

Care package sounds like a great idea and maybe handwritten card if you feel that's safe.  I got some from members on this board and at least once a week I read them again.


----------



## Reinventing21

Regarding China:  

Can we please  compare the info share in posts#  2314 & 2316 (original post by @yaya)?


----------



## prettywhitty

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I have not read the whole thread and apologize if this was posted already.
> 
> it’s a video graphic of the timeline of the spread and count starting March 1 by country day over day to this past week.


The speed that the US has in its cases in such a short timeframe is chilling and does not bode well for this country, especially with people still thinking the rules don’t apply to them. This is just the beginning.


----------



## vevster

I know that You Tube is heavily censoring videos about COVID-19.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Stephon Marbury sets up deal to deliver 10M masks to NY amid coronavirus crisis*
By Rich Calder

March 29, 2020 | 10:22am

_




Stephon MarburyBackgrid, Twitter
Sign up for our special edition newsletter to get a daily update on the coronavirus pandemic.

Former Knicks star Stephon Marbury wants to deliver the Big Apple something it needs even more than an NBA title — 10 million N95 masks for hospital workers and other first responders handling the coronavirus pandemic.

Marbury, who played in the NBA 14 years before moving overseas to become a legend in the Chinese Basketball Association, told The Post he’s made arrangements with a mask supplier in China willing to sell New York 10 million masks “at cost” for $2.75 each – well below the roughly $7.50 that N95 retailers have been quoting the state.

The Coney Island native said he got the idea last week after learning of the state’s lack of protective gear and the astronomical price its been paying for masks. So the now-retired, former point guard decided to reach out to Brooklyn Borough President Eric Adams, a presumptive 2021 mayoral candidate who has backed Marbury’s local charities in the past, to let him know he’s ready to dish his biggest assist yet.

“At the end of the day, I am from Brooklyn,” Marbury said during a call from his Beijing home. “This is something that is close and dear to my heart as far as being able to help New York.”

“I have family there in Coney Island, a lot of family … who are affected by this, so I know how important it is for people to have masks during this time.”

With China now beginning to recover from the pandemic, Marbury’s mask contact has more N95s than that country currently needs, according to Brooklyn Borough Hall. The gear would be delivered 2 million at a time over five weeks.

Despite the good intentions, Adams’ efforts to connect with Gov. Andrew Cuomo and Mayor Bill de Blasio’s staff to present Marbury’s offer have gone anything but smoothly.

“We’ve been communicating back and forth with the city and state, and for some reason they are saying they don’t need any more masks, but the hospitals are saying they do,” Adams said Thursday.

However, when contacted hours later by The Post, state Department of Health spokeswoman Jill Montag said she “had no idea who the borough president spoke to” and that the state officials “in charge” of buying masks  “want to talk to Stephon!”

Montag then asked a reporter for assistance in trying to connect with Marbury. The reporter helped by connecting the Health Department with Adams’ office since it had the direct pipeline to Marbury in China.

De Blasio spokeswoman Julia Arredondo confirmed Adams did indeed reach out to City Hall but the details after first contact are murky.

*SEE ALSO*



*Pete Alonso using his platform in best possible way*
She forwarded a reporter an email Adams sent Tuesday to city officials, along with a response from Daniel Symon, director of the Mayor’s Office of Contract Services.  Symon’s note said, “Hello BP Adams. If the N95 check out, that is a decent price. If you’d like to put us in touch with the supplier directly, we’d be happy to vet this and move towards purchase.”

Arredondo said Adams never responded, but Jonah Allon, a spokesman for Adams “we’re not aware of any email asking us to connect City Hall with Stephon Marbury.”

However, Allon said Borough Hall is “open” to working with de Blasio’s team “and want to do whatever it takes to get these masks to our hospitals and first responders.”

Additional reporting by Bernadette Hogan
_


----------



## OhTall1

Keen said:


> One of our neighbors had a party at their house.  I wanted to call the police so bad...


My SO said he was invited to a game night last week


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Attorney: Houston auctioneer has access to ‘millions’ of masks, ‘truckloads’ of sanitizer but Texas AG stands in way*
Jacob Rascon, Anchor/Reporter

Published: March 28, 2020, 12:30 amUpdated: March 28, 2020, 12:44 am
Tags: Coronavirus, Harris County, FEMA, Supplies, Health, Texas, Ken Paxton, Lina Hidalgo




_*HOUSTON* – Houston-area first responders and others could have access to “millions” of additional N-95 masks and “truckloads of hand sanitizer” if it wasn’t for Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton, the attorney for Auctions Unlimited told KPRC 2 Friday.

“[The owner of Auctions Unlimited] is trying to maintain his business while the government is trying to destroy it, all so that Ken Paxton can get a stupid headline,” attorney Charles Adams said. “It’s an embarrassment.”

Tim Worstell is a fourth-generation auctioneer. He is the middle man for companies and individuals trying to sell everything from autographed baseballs to N-95 masks.

Large companies have contracted with Worstell since 2018 to sell their surplus N-95 and other masks, which in normal times sell for about $10 a box._


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I've been following her story and it's not looking good.  Still praying she pulls through.  Now shes on ECMO.
*Please Help Paramedic Cadet as she battles Covid19*
Donate nowShare






Sherry Singleton is organizing this fundraiser.

Created 7 days ago
Medical, Illness & Healing
Christell Cadet is an amazing young woman, sister, daughter, co-worker and friend who has been selfless in her career as an FDNY Paramedic. 

Recently, she has become ill, and has been hospitalized in ICU/ Isolation from Covid-19.

She is on Oxygen 24/7.

She is in for a long battle: to recovery and life during her after care.

There is no word yet on when she will be discharged out of the hospital.

Let me tell you more about her:

Christell joined the FDNY as an EMT in January of 2012, nearly 2 years later she became a Paramedic and is currently stationed at Sta 47.

Christell is charasmatic, resilient, funny, and incredibly kind.






She understands the need for EMS during these difficult and trying times. She knows what being on the front lines of the fight against Covid-19 entails. She has always loved being the 1st line of defense and care in emergency medicine.

She wants all First Responders to know: "Take care of yourselves first. Make sure you go home whole at the end of the day." 

She wants the world to know: "Everyone is fighting the virus differently. Many thousands are recovering from it but its still a serious issue to be taken with precaution around others."

Christell joined EMS out of love. Love for her community and strangers alike; making a difference in patients lives and helping all those she has come into contact with while working as an EMT and now as a Paramedic. 

Please, let's band together, as a community, near and far, young and old,EMS and civilians and help Christell during her battle against Covid-19 and her continued battle when she is released, as her fight won't stop there.






*Updates (6)*


YESTERDAYby Sherry Singleton, Organizer
Christell has been placed on an ECMO machine.

She is still on a ventilator and in a medically induced coma.

Her blood pressure is currently stable and she is tachycardic.

Please PLEASE keep her in your prayers. Let’s pray long, hard and often.

Thank you so much for your continued support and generosity.


Please....Please please share her story and continue to do as she asked us prior to being placed on a ventilator


----------



## scarcity21

Kanky said:


> A lot of the advice being given is to avoid a panic. By panic they mean “people acting in self interested ways.” Almost all of the advice being given is not in your best interests at the moment. For example:
> 
> 1. Don’t hoard supplies - supply chains are interrupted. I know people who haven’t been able to find basic things for weeks. Hoarders are ahead of the game. A lot of basic medical supplies are sold out.
> 
> 2. Don’t sell your stock - rich people and politicians did. I did too, but because I was planning some large purchases and got lucky with the timing.
> 
> 3. No need for guns and ammo - yeah ok. Meanwhile they are releasing criminals from prison and large numbers of people are out of work and desperate.
> 
> 4. You don’t need to take out cash from the bank. Cash is king in an emergency. Imagine quarantine plus a natural disaster. Hurricane season and other disasters are not canceled.


#4.  Are you guys withdrawing your savings from the bank? What is everyone doing?


----------



## fluffyforever

scarcity21 said:


> #4.  Are you guys withdrawing your savings from the bank? What is everyone doing?


I have a few hundred in cash, but generally everything is in a bank and I’m leaving money in the bank. One reason is a lot of places around me aren’t even accepting cash to prevent spreading the virus via currency. 

Then there’s the fact that paying online or with the card is still the easiest to buy everything I need. 

Then there’s the fact that I’m not balling so the little I have saved up wouldn’t be all that useful keeping it in my house when I’d need it electronically to make ends meet while I can before it all runs out.


----------



## Chicoro

Peppermynt said:


> I’m not sure what else has to happen for everyone (not those reading this thread necessarily) to take this seriously. This is an extinction level event in my mind. This is the spring hit, and there will be another hit in the fall.
> 
> My advice is to get your supplies together as best you can and try to batten down the hatches. The U.S. is in big trouble, mostly due to the lack of foresight, leadership and let’s be honest, care, exhibited by this administration. But hey, her emails ... so.



*
I agree*. In 1918, the second hit or wave was the most virulent and deadly. But, they did not have any vaccine on the horizon. 
I posted this up thread:

_The Influenza Pandemic started in Spring 1918, which is considered the first wave. The *second wave* was the most virulent and started in the Fall of 1918. The third wave was the mildest ending in 1919._


----------



## meka72

*Woman charged after coughing on $35,000 worth of produce at grocery store*
by WKRC

Saturday, March 28th 2020









3
VIEW ALL PHOTOS


According to TMZ, Margaret Cirko has been charged with felony counts of terrorist threats, threats to use a "biological agent' and criminal mischief for intentionally coughing on produce at a grocery store. (Hanover Township Police Department)







LUZERNE COUNTY, Pa. (WBFF/WKRC) - A woman has been arrested and charged after police say she coughed on $35,000 worth of produce at a grocery store in Pennsylvania.


----------



## prettywhitty

vevster said:


> I know that You Tube is heavily censoring videos about COVID-19.


They re also de monitizing you tubers who say Coronavirus or Covid 19 in their videos. That’s why they either say something really vague about being inside or nothing at all.


----------



## Chicoro

35,000 dollars worth of food loss and all she wanted to do was steal some 5 dollar beer.

There is a quick snippet of the 'Virus Spitter' in the video:


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Chicoro said:


> 35,000 dollars worth of food loss and all she wanted to do was steal some 5 dollar beer.
> 
> There is a quick snippet of the 'Virus Spitter' in the video:


People just...did we post about the amazon delivery guy spitting on someone's package yet.

There were some kids that did the coughing on food too.  Just no home training going on. n


----------



## Kitamita

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/26/health/covid-19-lung-damage-video/index.html

*Video reveals lung damage in US coronavirus patient: 'People need to take this seriously'*

A video shows the lungs of a man who had been asymptomatic a few days earlier.


Now, the patient has Covid-19 and his lungs are failing to function properly, said Dr. Keith Mortman, the chief of thoracic surgery at George Washington University Hospital. The Washington, D.C., hospital recently released a 3D video of the coronavirus patient's lungs.
The imagery shows extensive damage to the lungs of a generally healthy 59-year-old male with high blood pressure, Mortman said. Since becoming seriously ill, the patient requires a ventilator to help him breathe, but even on the highest setting, it's not enough. He also needs another machine that circulates and then oxygenates his blood, Mortman said.
"This is not a 70, 80-year-old immunosuppressed, diabetic patient," Mortman said. "Other than high blood pressure, he has no other significant medical issues. This is a guy who's minding his own business and gets it ... If we were to repeat the 360VR images now, that is one week later, there is a chance that the infection and inflammatory process could be worse."




Areas marked in yellow on the video represent infected and inflamed parts of the lung, Mortman said. When the lungs encounter a viral infection, the organ will start to seal the virus off. From the scan, it is clear that the damage isn't localized to a single area, but instead covers massive swaths of both lungs, showing how rapidly and aggressively the infection can take hold, even in younger patients. A patient with healthy lungs would have no yellow on the scan, he said.
The patient remains in critical condition in the ICU.
"For these patients who essentially present in progressive respiratory failure, the damage to the lungs is rapid and widespread (as evidenced in the VR video)," Mortman said in an email. "Unfortunately, once damaged to this degree, the lungs can take a long time to heal. For approximately 2-4% (depending on which numbers you believe) of patients with Covid-19, the damage is irreversible and they will succumb to the disease."

The coronavirus is primarily respiratory in nature. It "gets into the mucus membranes, and then it's in the lung. The way the body tries to control that is with inflammation," Mortman said.
The yellow marks both infection and inflammation. "So you get this pretty strong inflammatory process in the lungs in the body's attempt to control the infection," Mortman said.
Inflammation prevents the lungs from being able to oxygenate the blood and to remove carbon dioxide. That would cause a patient to gasp, or inhale a lot of air to balance the oxygen and carbon dioxide levels



The images suggest that the words to describe common symptoms -- coughing and shortness of breath -- can't really capture the impact of the virus on the body.
In some people, Mortman said, the damage will be irreversible -- making it imperative that Americans heed advice on social distancing and self-isolation.
"I want people to see this and understand what this can do," Mortman said. "People need to take this seriously."
The hospital typically uses the CT imaging technology that produced the video for cancer screenings and to plan surgeries. But for the first time, the technology has now been applied to fighting the novel coronavirus.

"A lot of us, we are walking in the dark with this," Mortman said. "So we want to understand it as best we can. This was our first patient, but I am sure he is the first of what will likely become many in the coming weeks."


----------



## moneychaser

Keen said:


> One of our neighbors had a party at their house.  I wanted to call the police so bad...



I saw neighborhood kids playing together smh!


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> I honestly can't agree with this. I'm not suggesting the news is perfect but the fault for the delayed reporting falls on China. They had a vice grip on information flow and deleted social media accounts of dead bodies laying in hospitals and healthcare workers breaking down in frustration. When this thread was started there was discussion of this but it was never clear who to trust. It wasn't until the numbers increased significantly and China couldn't hide the situation that we began to hear about it from mainstream media. I only recall Fox News saying indicating it wasn't a big deal and calling it a hoax. I think everyone here knows they can't be trusted.


1/31 Trump banned travel from China to slow the spread.  On 2/1 Washington Post was telling us to get a grip (that was the headline) about Coronavirus because it's not a big deal.

Most people listened to them and Fox and whoever else downplayed it at various times. 

Other people decided that new virus + clear Chinese government coverup combined with silencing doctors + freaking out on their citizens = ignore advice of the news and start getting ready.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> 1/31 Trump banned travel from China to slow the spread.  On 2/1 Washington Post was telling us to get a grip (that was the headline) about Coronavirus because it's not a big deal.
> 
> Most people listened to them and Fox and whoever else downplayed it at various times.
> 
> Other people decided that new virus + clear Chinese government coverup combined with silencing doctors + freaking out on their citizens = ignore advice of the news and start getting ready.


I googled and can’t find the article you’re talking about. Do you have a link? I’m asking because it sounds like an opinion piece not an article.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Peppermynt said:


> I’m not sure what else has to happen for everyone (not those reading this thread necessarily) to take this seriously. This is an extinction level event in my mind. This is the spring hit, and there will be


Girl, I've read people talking about this was man made so the government can make a vaccine  and make it mandatory so they can put microchips in us.
And that the Democrats are making up the situation in hospitals to promote fear.
Lemme see if I can find a video...


----------



## Jmartjrmd

One nurses experience.  No PPE, mo meds, no vents....sad.


----------



## Kanky

scarcity21 said:


> #4.  Are you guys withdrawing your savings from the bank? What is everyone doing?


I have some cash on hand, but left most of it in my accounts. My goal was to have cash in the event of an emergency and not have to find a germ covered atm should I need it later.


----------



## Kanky

UmSumayyah said:


> 1/31 Trump banned travel from China to slow the spread.  On 2/1 Washington Post was telling us to get a grip (that was the headline) about Coronavirus because it's not a big deal.
> 
> Most people listened to them and Fox and whoever else downplayed it at various times.
> 
> Other people decided that new virus + clear Chinese government coverup combined with silencing doctors + freaking out on their citizens = ignore advice of the news and start getting ready.


Around the same time that The Washington Post was telling us to get a grip Jeff Bezos was selling several billion dollars worth of amazon stock and politicians were telling their wealthy friends to so they same. Now there are news headlines about how “lucky” these rich and well connected people were.


----------



## shelli4018

Jmartjrmd said:


> Girl, I've read people talking about this was man made so the government can make a vaccine  and make it mandatory so they can put microchips in us.
> And that the Democrats are making up the situation in hospitals to promote fear.
> Lemme see if I can find a video...


The tea is....We don’t need microchips as long as everyone insists on carrying cell phones everywhere.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I really need to go to bed tonight.  I've been up all weekend not being able to sleep.  So last post for tonight.

This one put tears In my eyes.


----------



## meka72




----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


>


It’s been deleted. What was it?


----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


> It’s been deleted. What was it?


I can’t post the screenshots for some reason.

The tweet said that the Quarantine and Chill Pool Party was lit and there’s a video of a bunch of black people playing a drinking game on a slip and slide...during the quarantine.

ETA: oddly I can still see the video.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> I can’t post the screenshots for some reason.
> 
> The tweet said that the Quarantine and Chill Pool Party was lit and there’s a video of a bunch of black people playing a drinking game on a slip and slide...during the quarantine.


Any idea where?


----------



## vevster

I’m getting masks made. I will use them sprinkled with Thieves oil as they did in ancient times I will be able to wash and bleach them.


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

Caveat*:* Thieves oil was used during the times of the Black Plague. The Plague was a bacterial disease. It was not a viral infection.


No one is exactly sure about the thieves oil blend, but here is one person's recipe:

About Thieves Oil

Research
Benefits
DIY
Uses
Risks and reactions
Thieves oil safety
Brands
Takeaway
If you buy something through a link on this page, we may earn a small commission. How this works.

While reading about essential oils, you may have heard about something called thieves oil. Thieves oil is actually a blend of several essential oils, most often:


*Cinnamon**:* Made from the bark, leaves, or twigs of several species of cinnamon tree
*Clove:* Made from the undeveloped buds of the flowers found on the _Eugenia caryophyllata _species of clove tree
*Eucalyptus**:* Obtained from the leaves of _Eucalyptus_ plants, which are native to Australia
*Lemon**:* Extracted from the rinds of the lemon fruit, _Citrus limon_
*Rosemary**:* Derived from the herb rosemary, _Rosmarinus officinalis_
Benefits of individual oils 


2017 studyTrusted Source found that low concentrations of cinnamon and clove oil had high antimicrobial activity against persistent cultures of _Borrelia burgdorferi_, the causative agent of Lyme disease.

A 2018 studyTrusted Source found that vapors of cinnamon oil inhibited the growth of respiratory pathogens like _Haemophilus influenzae_ and _Streptococcus pneumoniae_ in a petri dish. But eucalyptus oil had little activity.

A 2012 studyTrusted Source showed that eucalyptus oil had antimicrobial activity against two types of bacteria that can cause disease in humans: _Escherichia coli_ (_E. coli_) and _Staphylococcus aureus_ (skin infections).

Overall, fewer studies have been performed on lemon oil. But twoTrusted Source studiesTrusted Source from 2019 observed that it has some antimicrobial properties.
https://www.healthline.com/health/thieves-oil


----------



## Crackers Phinn

A whole lot about this seems suspect.





Chicoro said:


>


----------



## Ganjababy

I live a few miles from an Indian reservation. We were driving through it yesterday and they had roadblocks and we passed a really bad road accident. So I googled and people are going there trying to buy cigarettes and gas, one station we passed had gas as low as 52c per litre. I just googled and they have 2 cases of COVID-19 so they are cutting off the outside community. I don’t blame them. 

I read up on the history of these people and they were driven from their lands as far away as Florida. They “gave” them new lands in Canada, then stole most of the lands they gave them (my house is on the land that was stolen, plus most of the towns surrounding us). I pray the incidence of this disease stays low in their and all communities...


----------



## Chicoro

Crackers Phinn said:


> A whole lot about this seems suspect.



That's why I documented it! Things like this disappear over time and the formal narrative becomes established in history. What is formal and what is true are not necessarily the same thing.


----------



## Chicoro

Suggestion: Paper, ink, printer (in case you need 'papers' to move about)

Please make sure you have enough paper and ink for your printers.

Why?
Because in the event of a serious lock down or quarantine you may be asked to use a paper or document to go out. This is what I have to have in France. I have to put where I am going, the date and the time I leave my house.

They have changed the form so I had to print out more. My paper supply is low and I am unable to get more paper.

I have a Street Sista Trick, which is to use an erasable pen. I write my date and hour in ink that I can erase. Just in case. I keep that pen with the documents. Because if push comes to shove and I run out of paper, I'm erasing the date and re-using that same paper. Right now, I only have to go out every other week so I use a fresh sheet. I've only been out 2xtimes thus far.  I've not had to employ my Street Sista Trick of erasing.


----------



## Chicoro

*Sick Kit In Case. Do you have one prepared?: *
Continuing along the lines of having to care for myself , I am preparing in case I get sick.

I went to the pharmacy today. I asked the pharmacist to give me some medicine for the situation* if *I fall ill. Since I am alone, I don't have anyone to assist me if I get sick. I don't know my neighbors. Even so, I can't expect them to help me.

Thus, I got a kind of medicine pack in the event I fall ill. I trust this man because he helped me when I had an issue before.
He gave me:


Saline solution to cleanse my nose. (I can also make up my own with Xylitol, too.)
Throat spray with chlorhexidine/lidocaine 

Doliprane which is a type of Tylenol (I have a big bottle of Tylenol, from the US)
Acerola 1000 chewables
He said I can start taking the Acerola and doing the nose spray today. I already am doing these processes with items I had before going to the pharmacy. I will save what he gave me for later, in case I need those products and continue to use up the stuff in my house.

He told me if I have any questions to come back to the pharmacy and ask.

I asked him if I had breathing problems, which hospital should I go to. He told me I must first call Emergency, number 15, and go from there. I am not to go to the hospital. That would make sense because I could infect a whole bunch of folks along the trajectory.


----------



## Ganjababy

Trump must be a nightmare to work for. I just saw him asking why the hospitals need so many masks and what are they doing with them? He is crazy lol


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> Caveat*:* Thieves oil was used during the times of the Black Plague. The Plague was a bacterial disease. It was not a viral infection.


Good point! However, I'm still choosing to use it. Many of the ingredients have immune boosting and/or anti viral properties.

ETA I don't have access to the masks that block the virus ie N95,  I feel this is better than going out barefaced.


----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


> Any idea where?


Orlando, I think.


----------



## intellectualuva

vevster said:


> Good point! However, I'm still choosing to use it. Many of the ingredients have immune boosting and/or anti viral properties.
> 
> ETA I don't have access to the masks that block the virus ie N95,  I feel this is better than going out barefaced.



Tea tree oil may be a decent addition or replacement as that plus and eucalyptus were used in some nbcu studies on the flu and HSV I read right when this began.


----------



## Lylddlebit

shelli4018 said:


> Rural communities are going to be hit hard. Many of them don’t have access to a single medical facility. Just don’t understand why they aren’t more panicked.



If you live on self sufficient country land it's a lot easier to avoid coming into contact with the pathogen altogether.  It's also a lot easier to protect yourself from the unprepared when they run out of resources and feel emboldened to "try it" on the prepared.  Even with better medical facilities density counts.  Many times people in townships or census designated areas are transported or flock to the city's hospital when they need the city hospital's resources.  I am not sure if the pandemic development will cause local officials to restrict those common practices but I really think if you actually need to go to the hospital right now you are in for a journey whether you live in the city or country and the existence or physical proximity of a resource won't necessarily make it available to one who needs it as more folks need it.  I think in either case the same resources are going to be stretched as a bottom line. Whereas, if you are trying to avoid getting sick from this thing and don't have and existing condition, the built-in social distancing and  available resources on the land of someone with country living is definitely  an advantage right now.


----------



## vevster

intellectualuva said:


> Tea tree oil may be a decent addition or replacement as that plus and eucalyptus were used in some nbcu studies on the flu and HSV I read right when this began.


Yes, I posted about Eucalyptus, Tea Tree, and peppermint as being antiviral. The blend does have anti viral properties.


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> Good point! However, I'm still choosing to use it. Many of the ingredients have immune boosting and/or anti viral properties.
> 
> ETA I don't have access to the masks that block the virus ie N95,  I feel this is better than going out barefaced.



I think they are great oils. Cinnamon and clove and lemon can burn the skin. So, try not to get them near and directly on your precious and sensitive lip, nose and facial skin.


----------



## SoniT

My state (Maryland) has enacted a stay at home order starting tonight. That's fine with me.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> I googled and can’t find the article you’re talking about. Do you have a link? I’m asking because it sounds like an opinion piece not an article.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...a15166-4444-11ea-b5fc-eefa848cde99_story.html

Posted in their health category


----------



## UmSumayyah

Ganjababy said:


> Trump must be a nightmare to work for. I just saw him asking why the hospitals need so many masks and what are they doing with them? He is crazy lol


Someone upthread posted about people stealing masks from their hospital. My husband saw a sign coming home from work yesterday "We have disinfectant, gloves and masks, call ###-###-####.  I have read articles in which staff have said that they started locking up the PPE.

It's a valid question AND he probably doesn't appreciate the number of masks a hospital goes through every day, especially in a situation like this.

business insider reports that people are stealing masks from hospitals

https://www.businessinsider.com/people-stealing-masks-from-hospitals-and-research-facilities-2020-3


----------



## vevster

I heard on the news today that a NYer dies every 6 minutes from COVID19.


----------



## Chicoro

This man leads an organization that puts sinks in public places so the homeless in Atlanta can wash their hands, protect themselves and stay alive.













*Christian Artist Installs Sinks in Downtown Atlanta So Homeless People Can Wash Their Hands*
By Ashley Downs
Published March 29, 2020 at 7:17am

On March 19, in Atlanta, Georgia, a team of volunteers gathered to help the homeless fight back against coronavirus.

Among them was two-time Grammy-winning musician and Atlanta resident Lecrae Moore.

The “Messengers” singer is an active member of his community and consistently preaches servanthood and Christ-likeness in the lyrics of his music.

“When the pandemic hit, I thought, ‘What is the homeless community doing about these warnings?’” Lecrae said to WSB-TV.

So he reached out to his friend Terence Lester, speaker, activist and executive director of the nonprofit organization Love Beyond Walls.

Together, Lecrae, Lester and other members of the organization met to assemble and install 15 handwashing stations throughout local parks and bridges.

https://www.westernjournal.com/chri...ntown-atlanta-homeless-people-can-wash-hands/


----------



## Chicoro

The were asked to deploy. This is a disaster relief organization run by the Graham family with close ties to a Christian Television Network.

Samaritan's Purse Disaster Aid arrives in Central Park on Sunday, March 29th.  The field hospital of 68 beds should be up and running in 48 hours. A 'sister' site and field hospital was dispatched to Cremona, Italy.

New York Field Hospital Deployed in Central Park:


68 bed Emergency Field Hospital
Composed of a Respiratory Care Unit
With ICU Capability
Highly Trained Doctors and Nurse and Support Staff with infectious disease experience

They respond in the name of Jesus Christ just as the Good Samaritan did.


----------



## Ganjababy

This is so true. I once went to a house party of a cohort after our graduation and her bathroom was stocked with the hospitals industrial cleaners. What shocked me was the fact that she had no shame. Anyone with any sense would have hidden the stuff away knowing that your colleagues may see your stolen stash lol.


People like her prompted those in charge to implement the stock  machines (forgot the name) that stock and dispense all the equipment. So now you have to swipe stuff out under your name. Masks were not usually included. You could just collect them from the store rooms. But I think that’s about to change. 



UmSumayyah said:


> Someone upthread posted about people stealing masks from their hospital. My husband saw a sign coming home from work yesterday "We have disinfectant, gloves and masks, call ###-###-####.  I have read articles in which staff have said that they started locking up the PPE.
> 
> It's a valid question AND he probably doesn't appreciate the number of masks a hospital goes through every day, especially in a situation like this.
> 
> business insider reports that people are stealing masks from hospitals
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/people-stealing-masks-from-hospitals-and-research-facilities-2020-3


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Video caption: how Simon Sinek is handling this COVID crisis with his team...Recognizing that the old world is gone and we must yield to a new and sustainable territory.


----------



## Chicoro

Spain reports 812 deaths in the last 24 hours, as of Monday, March 30th, 2020. Czech Republic flies in and donates 10,000 medical suits.


----------



## Chicoro

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Video caption: how Simon Sinek is handling this COVID crisis with his team...Recognizing that the old world is gone and we must yield to a new and sustainable territory.



Excellent!


----------



## UmSumayyah

Lylddlebit said:


> If you live on self sufficient country land it's a lot easier to avoid coming into contact with the pathogen altogether.  It's also a lot easier to protect yourself from the unprepared when they run out of resources and feel emboldened to "try it" on the prepared.  Even with better medical facilities density counts.  Many times people in townships or census designated areas are transported or flock to the city's hospital when they need the city hospital's resources.  I am not sure if the pandemic development will cause local officials to restrict those common practices but I really think if you actually need to go to the hospital right now you are in for a journey whether you live in the city or country and the existence or physical proximity of a resource won't necessarily make it available to one who needs it as more folks need it.  I think in either case the same resources are going to be stretched as a bottom line. Whereas, if you are trying to avoid getting sick from this thing and don't have and existing condition, the built-in social distancing and  available resources on the land of someone with country living is definitely  an advantage right now.


Right.  They aren't stacked into apartment buildings like sardines and have guns for the coyotes that come in the night for the chickens.


----------



## UmSumayyah

UmSumayyah said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...a15166-4444-11ea-b5fc-eefa848cde99_story.html
> 
> Posted in their health category


Many people in the comments weren't having it, for example:



----1 month ago
Yeah, attempts to stay ahead of global pandemics are all just BS.  We should just ignore it until there are millions infected, and then worry about it.  -- I hope it's clear this is sarcasm.  Persons who understand the risks posed by emerging threats get worried early.  People who don't quite understand the dangers snipe at others until it's far too late.  -----------

Masks, gloves, and Lysol started being thin on the shelves in February, because the skeptics started preparing. Once the CDC declared a pandemic everyone else freaked out.  

Only one of these groups is looking for toilet paper and clorox right now.


----------



## Chicoro

Well, well, well. Looky here...there is no one standing near or next to the president.

He is up there by himself. He steps away from the people as he invites to the podium. He lowers the microphone for them. They don't touch it, except for Pence who is the only one who touched the mike. He is no longer talking about himself, but deferring to people in front of him, asking, "Isn't that right?"

Attention*:*
The narrative is changing! Remember your history regarding this event and the lack of support of the administration. They are changing the formal narrative.

Listen to Pence:
"...as America begins to put in practice the _President's guidelines._.." That same president who just five weeks ago said coronavirus was a hoax. He has changed his strategy and tactics. He will probably be re-elected in 2020.

I see the administration is taking the 'kinder, more gentler approach'. Interesting, turnaround-for  them.But I saw where Trump, still had to take a chomp out of someone, a black female reporter.


Then...old Trump is BACK!

During a coronavirus task force briefing, President Trump interrupts PBS reporter Yamiche Alcindor after she asks about his previous claim that governors don't need all of the equipment they are requesting to fight the pandemic.

Yamiche Alcindor, a natural and cute as a button!
[email protected]
Send her some love!
(from her twitter account-not sure it is up to date)





So then, they get to another journalist who says he has a question. But the reporter says, I do have another question but I would like to give my colleague, Yamiche, that same black lady, a chance to ask her question. Who w as that guy?

Trump say, "Go head". And let's her ask her question.

Yamiche doesn't back down. I love you Yamiche!

Here is her email if you want to send her some love and gratitude for not being scared and using her position of privilege and power to get answers for the American people.
[email protected]
(from her twitter account-not sure it is up to date)

_Media figures also saluted CNN reporter Jeremy Diamond for handing the microphone back over to Alcindor to complete her follow up question, which Trump then answered.
_
Jeremy Diamond, White House Correspondant
[email protected]
(His email if you want to send him a note.)

_





_https://www.mediaite.com/news/repor...uestion-takes-her-mic-at-coronavirus-presser/


----------



## B_Phlyy

The 2 nurses tested negative for COVID-19. One came back today and the other is coming back tomorrow.

Since the number of cases in Chicago is increasing, we've been told to wear surgical masks all day everyday. Only exception is during lunch since our lunch room is away from patients. We also have to take our temp twice a day.


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> The 2 nurses tested negative for COVID-19. One came back today and the other is coming back tomorrow.
> 
> Since the number of cases in Chicago is increasing, we've been told to wear surgical masks all day everyday. Only exception is during lunch since our lunch room is away from patients. We also have to take our temp twice a day.



Will you be keeping your mask on when interacting with your colleagues?


----------



## Kanky

Lylddlebit said:


> If you live on self sufficient country land it's a lot easier to avoid coming into contact with the pathogen altogether.  It's also a lot easier to protect yourself from the unprepared when they run out of resources and feel emboldened to "try it" on the prepared.  Even with better medical faculties density counts.  Many times people in townships or census designated areas are transported or flock to the city's hospital when they need the city hospital's resources.  I am not sure if the pandemic development will cause local officials to restrict those common practices but I really think if you actually need to go to the hospital right now you are in for a journey whether you live in the city or county and the existence or physical proximity of a resource won't necessarily make it available to one who needs it as more folks need it.  I think in either case the same resources are going to be stretched as a bottom line. Whereas, if you are trying to avoid getting sick from this thing and don't have and existing condition, the built-in social distancing and  available resources on the land of someone with country living is definitely  an advantage right now.



I agree. Once the work from home thing started we moved into the house with a pond and a horse farm and just a few other houses nearby. Worst case scenario fishing, gardening and fighting off a few neighbors trying to steal my fish and garden. 


Ganjababy said:


> This is so true. I once went to a house party of a cohort after our graduation and her bathroom was stocked with the hospitals industrial cleaners. What shocked me was the fact that she had no shame. Anyone with any sense would have hidden the stuff away knowing that your colleagues may see your stolen stash lol.
> 
> 
> People like her prompted those in charge to implement the stock  machines (forgot the name) that stock and dispense all the equipment. So now you have to swipe stuff out under your name. Masks were not usually included. You could just collect them from the store rooms. But I think that’s about to change.



The difference a few months make is amazing. When I had the flu in January the PA gave me masks and some other stuff and it didn’t seem to be a big deal. Now people are desperate for basic supplies.


----------



## Chicoro

Did you all know the president of Holland America Cruise line is black? His name is Orlando Ashford. (Saw him because of the Corona virus cases on ships currently going through the Panama Canal.)













My leadership, and [that of former HAL evp/current Seabourn/Cunard North America president] Rick Meadows, have established a company with incredible core competencies. It’s a well-running entity. What I was looking for in the next phase of Holland America Line was not to replace Rick or myself but to take the organization to another level,’ Kruse explained. ‘Orlando will help revitalize and re-engineer.’






Ashford recently toured the ships and had time to go behind the scenes and meet with officers and crew.

Ashford is not daunted about coming in at the top in a business he doesn’t know. ‘I’ve taken on big roles at big organizations before. I like a challenge,’ he said. ‘The cool thing is I’m inheriting a brand with lots of people around me with deep knowledge of the cruise industry.’

He’ll contribute expertise in human capital — which ‘Talentism’ identifies as creativity and the ability to innovate, factors that fundamentally drive growth today.

Some years ago, Ashford moved his family with two young sons from Atlanta to Istanbul to take charge of the Coca-Cola Co.’s human resources group for 90 countries in Eurasia and Africa. He managed ‘everything from Moscow to Cape Town,’ and interacting with so many different cultures changed his life in terms of personal and professional growth.

Prior to HAL, he was president of the Talent Business Segment for global consultancy Mercer, and living in Connecticut. Previously he served as svp, chief human resources and communications officer of Mercer’s parent, Marsh & McLennan Companies. Before the Coca-Cola job, he was vp global human resources strategy and organizational development for Motorola.

https://www.hollandamerica.com/blog...lland-america-line-president-orlando-ashford/


----------



## UmSumayyah

UmSumayyah said:


> Someone upthread posted about people stealing masks from their hospital. My husband saw a sign coming home from work yesterday "We have disinfectant, gloves and masks, call ###-###-####.  I have read articles in which staff have said that they started locking up the PPE.
> 
> It's a valid question AND he probably doesn't appreciate the number of masks a hospital goes through every day, especially in a situation like this.
> 
> business insider reports that people are stealing masks from hospitals
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/people-stealing-masks-from-hospitals-and-research-facilities-2020-3


Forgot to add... I agree. He does seem like a nightmare to work for.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Chicoro said:


> Will you be keeping your mask on when interacting with your colleagues?



Yes. Partly because of the rules but also for piece of mind. They understand.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Chicoro said:


> Did you all know the president of Holland America Cruise line is black? His name is Orlando Ashford. (Saw him because of the Corona virus cases on ships currently going through the Panama Canal.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My leadership, and [that of former HAL evp/current Seabourn/Cunard North America president] Rick Meadows, have established a company with incredible core competencies. It’s a well-running entity. What I was looking for in the next phase of Holland America Line was not to replace Rick or myself but to take the organization to another level,’ Kruse explained. ‘Orlando will help revitalize and re-engineer.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashford recently toured the ships and had time to go behind the scenes and meet with officers and crew.
> 
> Ashford is not daunted about coming in at the top in a business he doesn’t know. ‘I’ve taken on big roles at big organizations before. I like a challenge,’ he said. ‘The cool thing is I’m inheriting a brand with lots of people around me with deep knowledge of the cruise industry.’
> 
> He’ll contribute expertise in human capital — which ‘Talentism’ identifies as creativity and the ability to innovate, factors that fundamentally drive growth today.
> 
> Some years ago, Ashford moved his family with two young sons from Atlanta to Istanbul to take charge of the Coca-Cola Co.’s human resources group for 90 countries in Eurasia and Africa. He managed ‘everything from Moscow to Cape Town,’ and interacting with so many different cultures changed his life in terms of personal and professional growth.
> 
> Prior to HAL, he was president of the Talent Business Segment for global consultancy Mercer, and living in Connecticut. Previously he served as svp, chief human resources and communications officer of Mercer’s parent, Marsh & McLennan Companies. Before the Coca-Cola job, he was vp global human resources strategy and organizational development for Motorola.
> 
> https://www.hollandamerica.com/blog...lland-america-line-president-orlando-ashford/


I saw him talking this morning.  I saw that Flordia is saying they aren't  going to let them dock either unless certain conditions are met.  Holland America needs to be working their hiney off to get those people off the ships.  They can't just say help they need to make a plan and take action.  They sent one ship to try and create separation on the other ship but they still mixed sick and well passengers together.  4 dead onboard one confirmed to be American.    I feel for them..they can't float forever but the company needs to fioot the bill for the resources that would need to be used to medically treat all on board and plus the cost for housing them.  They have 2000 or more passengers plus crew.  
Moreover there are at least 140 that will possibly need immediate medical care.. wherever they dock it's going to be taking away limited resources in the area to treat them.  But as a human being I hope someone can help them soon.

I know a travel agent still trying to sell cruises because carnival has some as low as $50  pp.  She's a nurse as well.  When this thing started she was encouraging people to still travel because its "just the flu".  I told her she was irresponsible as a nurse and travel agent. giving that advice.   Now she begging to buy lysol wipes.   She also kept quoting flu statistics to justify how this wasn't deadly or concerning.  This is it's own thing.  Can't compare the two.


----------



## vevster

I've always heard that Cuba has EXCELLENT doctors.


----------



## Kanky

Jmartjrmd said:


> I saw him talking this morning.  I saw that Flordia is saying they aren't  going to let them dock either unless certain conditions are met.  Holland America needs to be working their hiney off to get those people off the ships.  They can't just say help they need to make a plan and take action.  They sent one ship to try and create separation on the other ship but they still mixed sick and well passengers together.  4 dead onboard one confirmed to be American.    I feel for them..they can't float forever but the company needs to fioot the bill for the resources that would need to be used to medically treat all on board and plus the cost for housing them.  They have 2000 or more passengers plus crew.
> Moreover there are at least 140 that will possibly need immediate medical care.. wherever they dock it's going to be taking away limited resources in the area to treat them.  But as a human being I hope someone can help them soon.
> 
> I know a travel agent still trying to sell cruises because carnival has some as low as $50  pp.  She's a nurse as well.  When this thing started she was encouraging people to still travel because its "just the flu".  I told her she was irresponsible as a nurse and travel agent. giving that advice.   Now she begging to buy lysol wipes.   She also kept quoting flu statistics to justify how this wasn't deadly or concerning.  This is it's own thing.  Can't compare the two.


I am so annoyed by this cruise ship situation. The passengers knew that they were taking a huge risk when they got on the ship. The writing was on the wall at that point.


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> Yes. Partly because of the rules but also for piece of mind. They understand.



Good! Because I have seen at least two Italian videos that showed the doctors and staff wore the PPE around the patients, but were not so vigilant around other staff, and contracted the virus. I know you can't eat with a mask but many are saying staff need to be vigilant around other staff. Stay safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## vevster

A doctor was pulled over for speeding. The cop gave her his N95 masks instead. 

https://apple.news/Ac9ZzRAu2TVGJFOP67XvyWg


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe



Yep, Florida for sure.  I hear the cases there are rising, and this right here is probably one of the reasons why.  How are my Florida ladies holding up?


----------



## brg240




----------



## Jmartjrmd




----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> 1/31 Trump banned travel from China to slow the spread.  On 2/1 Washington Post was telling us to get a grip (that was the headline) about Coronavirus because it's not a big deal.
> 
> Most people listened to them and Fox and whoever else downplayed it at various times.
> 
> Other people decided that new virus + clear Chinese government coverup combined with silencing doctors + freaking out on their citizens = ignore advice of the news and start getting ready.





UmSumayyah said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...a15166-4444-11ea-b5fc-eefa848cde99_story.html
> 
> Posted in their health category


Thanks for posting. I've read good articles in The Washington Post but this clearly isn't one of them. Having said that, everything should be judged on it's own merit. This is where discernment comes in and this is a great example. Looking at the travel ban, you saw something wasn't right. Banning travel isn't a logical response to a virus that's comparable to the flu. Another clue is how they compared well documented flu data with very limited data on the virus. It's a flawed approach. Anytime you see inconsistencies in data you have to question the premise. Also, it's not an op-ed piece but it reads like one. It's the health reporter giving his take on people panicking about the virus. I don't look to the news to form my opinions for me. I look for articles with facts and data and then come to my own conclusions. This is the idea behind critical thinking. 

I get that a lot of people take what they read at face value but we're all smarter than that. You (general you) can't complain about fake news and then not listen to any news at all. That just leaves you uninformed. And frankly, that's what they want. That's what the whole disinformation campaign has been about.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

17 family members infected after attending funeral

https://nypost.com/2020/03/30/family-of-17-reportedly-gets-coronavirus-after-attending-funeral/


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> I am so annoyed by this cruise ship situation. The passengers knew that they were taking a huge risk when they got on the ship. The writing was on the wall at that point.


Some got on the ship and won't be getting off under their own steam....


----------



## Peppermynt

From Apple News:

Restrictions Are Slowing Coronavirus Infections, New Data Suggest

A database of daily fever readings shows that the numbers declined as people disappeared indoors.

Times Square stood nearly empty on March 22. Intriguing new data suggest that stay-at-home measures may be working.

Spencer Platt/Getty Images

By Donald G. McNeil Jr.

March 30, 2020

Harsh measures, including stay-at-home orders and restaurant closures, are contributing to rapid drops in the numbers of fevers — a signal symptom of most coronavirus infections — recorded in states across the country, according to intriguing new data produced by a medical technology firm.

At least 248 million Americans in at least 29 states have been told to stay at home. It had seemed nearly impossible for public health officials to know how effective this measure and others have been in slowing the coronavirus.

But the new data offer evidence, in real time, that tight social-distancing restrictions may be working, potentially reducing hospital overcrowding and lowering death rates, experts said.

The company, Kinsa Health, which produces internet-connected thermometers, first created a national map of fever levels on March 22 and was able to spot the trend within a day. Since then, data from the health departments of New York State and Washington State have buttressed the finding, making it clear that social distancing is saving lives.

The trend has become so obvious that on Sunday, President Trump extended until the end of April his recommendation that Americans stay in lockdown. Mr. Trump had hoped to lift restrictions by Easter and send Americans back to work.

“That would have been the worst possible Easter surprise,” said Dr. Peter J. Hotez, dean of the National School of Tropical Medicine at Baylor College of Medicine in Houston, who added that he thought the Kinsa predictions were based on “very robust technology.”

Kinsa’s thermometers upload the user’s temperature readings to a centralized database; the data enable the company to track fevers across the United States.

Owners of Kinsa’s thermometers can type other symptoms into a cellphone app after taking their temperature. The app offers basic advice on whether they should seek medical attention.

Kinsa has more than one million thermometers in circulation and has been getting up to 162,000 daily temperature readings since Covid-19 began spreading in the country.

The company normally uses that data to track the spread of influenza. Since 2018, when it had more than 500,000 thermometers distributed, its predictions have routinely been two to three weeks ahead of those of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which gathers flu data on patient symptoms from doctors’ offices and hospitals.

To identify clusters of coronavirus infections, Kinsa recently adapted its software to detect spikes of “atypical fever” that do not correlate with historical flu patterns and are likely attributable to the coronavirus.

As of noon Wednesday, the company’s live map showed fevers holding steady or dropping almost universally across the country, with two prominent exceptions.

One was in a broad swath of New Mexico, where the governor had issued stay-at-home orders only the day before, and in adjacent counties in Southern Colorado.

The second was in a ring of Louisiana parishes surrounding New Orleans, but 100 to 150 miles away from it. That presumably was caused by the outward local spread of the explosion of infections in New Orleans, which officials believe was set off by crowding during Mardi Gras.

By Friday morning, fevers in every county in the country were on a downward trend, depicted in four shades of blue on the map.

Fevers were dropping especially rapidly in the West, from Utah to California and from Washington down to Arizona; in many Western counties, the numbers of people reporting high fevers fell by almost 20 percent. The numbers were also declining rapidly in Maine.

The parts of New Mexico and Colorado that had been slightly “warm” on Wednesday were in light blue, indicating that they were cooling. So were the Louisiana counties.

Coronavirus Live Updates: Despite Pushback, Trump Suggests Testing No Longer an Issue

March 30, 2020

As of Monday morning, more than three-quarters of the country was deep blue. A separate display of the collective national fever trend, which had spiked upward to a peak on March 17, had fallen so far that it was actually below the band showing historical flu fever trends — which meant that the lockdown has cut not only Covid-19 transmission but flu transmission, too.

“I’m very impressed by this,” said Dr. William Schaffner, a preventive medicine expert at Vanderbilt University. “It looks like a way to prove that social distancing works.”

“But it does shows that it takes the most restrictive measures to make a real difference,” he added.

For some hard-hit cities, Kinsa also sent The New York Times fever data plotted on a timeline of restrictions enacted by mayors or governors.

Those graphs, Dr. Schaffner noted, showed that simply declaring a state of emergency or limiting the size of public gatherings did not affect the number of people reporting fevers.

Smart thermometers made by Kinsa. By aggregating data on fevers, the company has tracked the flu in the United States.

Tony Cenicola/The New York Times

But closing restaurants and bars and asking people to stay in their homes produced dramatic results in all three cities.

For example, in Manhattan, reports of fevers steadily rose during early March, despite a declaration of emergency on March 7 and an order on March 12 that public gatherings be restricted to less than 500 people.

The turning point began on March 16, the day schools were closed. Bars and restaurants were closed the next day, and a stay-at-home order took effect on March 20. By March 23, new fevers in Manhattan were below their March 1 levels.

Last Friday, New York State’s own data showed the same trend that Kinsa’s fever readings had spotted five days earlier.

The state tracks hospitalization rates, not fevers. So many patients were being admitted to New York City hospitals, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said, that until March 20, hospitalization rates were doubling roughly every two days.

By Tuesday, the hospitalization rate took four days to double. This is roughly what the fever readings predicted, said Nita Nehru, a company spokeswoman.

Hospitalizations occur several days after symptoms like fever appear. “The cases being counted now had fevers five to 10 days ago,” she said.

The slowing of new hospital admissions “suggests that our density-control measures may be working,” Mr. Cuomo said on Wednesday.

“People say these requirements — no restaurants, no nonessential workers — are burdensome,” he said. “And they are burdensome. But they are effective, and they are necessary. The evidence suggests that they have slowed our hospitalizations, and that is everything.”

Shown the Kinsa data, Dr. Howard Zucker, New York State’s health commissioner, called it “a great example of technology being able to show what we think we’re experiencing — and it’s consistent with our data.”

On Friday, the University of California, San Francisco, said its hospitals were not facing a huge surge of patients and gave the credit to the strict shelter-in-place orders imposed by Mayor London Breed on March 16.

On Sunday, Washington State also reported a downward trend following the imposition of its restrictions, based on data from deaths, coronavirus tests and information about people’s movements from the Facebook apps on their cellphones.

“People need to know their sacrifices are helping,” said Inder Singh, founder of Kinsa. “I’ve had friends text or call and say: ‘Inder, this seems overblown. I’m sitting at home by myself, I don’t know anyone who’s sick, why am I doing this?’”

Kinsa’s tracking of fevers in Miami-Dade County in Florida showed an even more pronounced trend, and the company had tried to raise the alarm.

In early March, Florida beaches and bars were packed with spring break revelers, despite warnings that crowding was dangerous. On Kinsa maps that normally look for flu trends, fever levels were soaring.

Mr. Singh tried to get the word out, but the San Francisco-based company is relatively obscure and almost no one paid attention.

”It was so frustrating,” said Ms. Nehru, the company spokeswoman. “For three days from about March 19 on, Inder was calling local government folks in Florida, The Tampa Bay Times and other papers. The government did absolutely nothing.”

“Plus, we were getting pushback on social media,” she said. “People were saying, ‘The testing doesn’t show this, you know, is your data wrong?’ and ‘Could it be that you were just selling more thermometers in Florida?’”

On March 12, a state of emergency had been declared, but according to Kinsa’s data, fevers were continuing to rise. Closing local schools on March 16 had little effect.

But on March 18, Miami’s bars and restaurants were closed, and within two days reports of fevers started to drop sharply, according to Kinsa’s data.

But the damage may have been done. Now Florida is reporting that coronavirus cases are soaring, and its hospitals expect to be overwhelmed.

Stephanie Keith for The New York Times

The dropping fever trend does not mean cases or hospitalizations will also drop immediately, Ms. Nehru pointed out.

Confirmed cases will keep going up for days, because people do not always go for a Covid-19 test the same day they feel feverish. Besides, many states are doing more tests every day.

The C.D.C. has declined to comment whenever it is asked about the company.

Mr. Singh said he had approached the C.D.C. about using his data as part of its own flu surveillance, but agency officers had insisted on him giving up the rights to his data if they did, and he refused.

Dr. Schaffner, an adviser to the C.D.C. on flu surveillance, said he was disappointed to hear that and would look into it.

The refinement Kinsa made on March 22 was to add “trends” — a map showing whether all fevers were increasing, decreasing or holding steady.

“Finally, people are asking us for our data,” Mr. Singh said Monday. “We’re talking with six states about them distributing more thermometers. People understand the value now.”

More on the coronavirus pandemic

914 Dead in N.Y.C., and City’s Virus Case Count Tops 38,000: Live Updates

March 30, 2020

Temperature Check: Tracking Fever, a Key Symptom of Coronavirus

March 30, 2020

Why Are California and New York Different in the Virus Crisis?

March 30, 2020

Coronavirus Sweeps Through Detroit, a City That Has Seen Crisis Before

March 30, 2020

Coronavirus Slowdown in Seattle Suggests Restrictions Are Working

March 29, 2020

Donald G. McNeil Jr. is a science reporter covering epidemics and diseases of the world’s poor. He joined The Times in 1976, and has reported from 60 countries. 

NEWSLETTER

Sign Up for NYT Parenting

From the team at NYT Parenting: Get the latest news and guidance for parents. We'll celebrate the little parenting moments that mean a lot — and share stories that matter to families.


----------



## brg240

My dad doesn't think it is important to tell his boss that he has a compromised immune system and a chronic lung disease. And got bothered with me when I suggested. So that's great


----------



## shelli4018

I’ve noticed an increase in anxiety when I go grocery shopping. Just noticing the number of people out with NO protection boggles my mind. Then spending a good chunk of time sanitizing everything when I get home is just stressful. Once everything is put away I can finally relax. 

Luckily each outing is less and less stressful because I’m building new systems....a new way of being in public. We’re literally learning new skills on the fly, ladies. Once we’ve mastered them we’ll find a new normal. Things will become easier as they become habits.

Currently I’m working on:
1. personal protection stuff: mask, gloves, sanitizer/disinfectant.
2. Habits: hand washing, social distancing in public
3. Shopping plan: always make a list! Choosing the optimal time/place to shop.

What are you guys working on? Any tips or tricks you want to share?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I could see the need for all those masks easily.  Now if used as intended a surgical mask and N95 were intended to be one time use only.  So if you check your patient how you're supposed to ( at least 1 time per hour) that's 12 masks in a 12 hour shift.    Let's say ICU nurse has 2 patients that's 24 masks a shift.  Let's say it's a 20 bed unit that's 10 nurses.  That's 240 masks a shift. Let's say nurses are working  3 shifts per week.  That's 2880 masks a month with doing a minimum amount of contact with your patients and that's an idealistic staff estimate because a really sick patient may have to be 1:1 and in my scenario its ONE unit at ONE hospital.  That's one 20 bed ICU.  Add in doctors, respiratory therapists, xray techs and that number of masks easily adds up.
Some nurses have put their IV pumps in the hall so everytime they beep they don't go into the room however anytime someone has a line you should be assessing it every single hour.   Not to mention the extra trips they need to make to give meds, answer call lights, procedures, etc. 
We need every bit of PPE we can get.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

shelli4018 said:


> I’ve noticed an increase in anxiety when I go grocery shopping. Just noticing the number of people out with NO protection boggles my mind. Then spending a good chunk of time sanitizing everything when I get home is just stressful. Once everything is put away I can finally relax.
> 
> Luckily each outing is less and less stressful because I’m building new systems....a new way of being in public. We’re literally learning new skills on the fly, ladies. Once we’ve mastered them we’ll find a new normal. Things will become easier as they become habits.
> 
> Currently I’m working on:
> 1. personal protection stuff: mask, gloves, sanitizer/disinfectant.
> 2. Habits: hand washing, social distancing in public
> 3. Shopping plan: always make a list! Choosing the optimal time/place to shop.
> 
> What are you guys working on? Any tips or tricks you want to share?


Making sure nobody wears shoes inside.  All my family members have their own house shoes anyway..now I strictly enforce wearing them in my house and leaving shoes in the garage.  I read an article that said the virus could live on shoes for 5 days.

2. Take my own grocery bags to store.  That way I can unpack my groceries then immediately put the bags in the washing machine.

3. I've severely limited contact with everyone so mainly just see my sisters. 

4. Even though I don't really go anywhere I wipe down everything first thing in the morning.

5. I war gloves to open any delivered packages and mail.

Everything I can wipe down gets wiped immediately upon receipt

I stay home

I put shoes on my dog when she goes outside lol.  Rona is not coming up in here!!


----------



## qchelle

One of my roommates from college - her dad just tested positive for it. This is in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## tigereyes83

So my mother’s husband sister just died from the virus. She was in her later 50’s but had underlying health conditions. The doctors basically sent her home to die. They discharged her the other day after she contracted the virus. She was in the hospital because she had major brain surgery a few weeks ago. I didn’t know her well but it’s surreal. I don’t think they are having a funeral or anything.


----------



## qchelle

tigereyes83 said:


> So my mother’s husband sister just died from the virus. She was in her later 50’s but had underlying health conditions. The doctors basically sent her home to die. They discharged her the other day after she contracted the virus. She was in the hospital because she had major brain surgery a few weeks ago. I didn’t know her well but it’s surreal. I don’t think they are having a funeral or anything.



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

tigereyes83 said:


> So my mother’s husband sister just died from the virus. She was in her later 50’s but had underlying health conditions. The doctors basically sent her home to die. They discharged her the other day after she contracted the virus. She was in the hospital because she had major brain surgery a few weeks ago. I didn’t know her well but it’s surreal. I don’t think they are having a funeral or anything.


So many tragic stories.  Sorry for your loss that's terrible.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*One-month-old baby tests positive for coronavirus in Maryland*
By Jackie Salo

March 30, 2020 | 12:37pm | Updated




A 1-month-old infant is among those infected with the coronavirus in Maryland, the state’s governor said Monday as he ordered the Old Line State into lockdown.

“We now have 1,413 confirmed cases of COVID-19 in our state, including our youngest case to date — a 1-month-old infant,” Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan said at a press conference.

The baby’s case marks the fourth known case of someone in the state under the age of 18 infected with the virus following infections in a 10-month-old infant, a 5-year-old girl and a teenager.

No further details were provided about the 1-month-old’s case, but Hogan previously said the three other children were not hospitalized.

*MORE ON:*
*CORONAVIRUS*
*Coronavirus cases in Mexico pass 1,000, health emergency declared*

*ESPN moving up highly anticipated Michael Jordan documentary in wake of coronavirus*

*NJ National Guardsman first US military member to die of coronavirus*

*Amazon fires worker who organized Staten Island walkout*
Hogan issued a state-at-home order for the state Monday that bars anyone from going out for things other than essential work, to get food or necessary medical attention or “other necessary purposes.” The order will go into effect at 8 p.m.

“This is a deadly public health crisis,” Hogan said Monday. “We are no longer asking or suggesting that Marylanders stay home.”


----------



## Nay

Jmartjrmd said:


> 17 family members infected after attending funeral
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/30/family-of-17-reportedly-gets-coronavirus-after-attending-funeral/


I know that anyone can get it, but why did they say that one lady named Susan had "no underlying conditions" when she looked tremendously unhealthy?

Anyway, it's really sad that so many people from one family were infected.


----------



## MzRhonda

Chicoro said:


> Caveat*:* Thieves oil was used during the times of the Black Plague. The Plague was a bacterial disease. It was not a viral infection.
> 
> 
> No one is exactly sure about the thieves oil blend, but here is one person's recipe:
> 
> About Thieves Oil
> 
> Research
> Benefits
> DIY
> Uses
> Risks and reactions
> Thieves oil safety
> Brands
> Takeaway
> If you buy something through a link on this page, we may earn a small commission. How this works.
> 
> While reading about essential oils, you may have heard about something called thieves oil. Thieves oil is actually a blend of several essential oils, most often:
> 
> 
> *Cinnamon**:* Made from the bark, leaves, or twigs of several species of cinnamon tree
> *Clove:* Made from the undeveloped buds of the flowers found on the _Eugenia caryophyllata _species of clove tree
> *Eucalyptus**:* Obtained from the leaves of _Eucalyptus_ plants, which are native to Australia
> *Lemon**:* Extracted from the rinds of the lemon fruit, _Citrus limon_
> *Rosemary**:* Derived from the herb rosemary, _Rosmarinus officinalis_
> Benefits of individual oils
> 
> 
> 2017 studyTrusted Source found that low concentrations of cinnamon and clove oil had high antimicrobial activity against persistent cultures of _Borrelia burgdorferi_, the causative agent of Lyme disease.
> 
> A 2018 studyTrusted Source found that vapors of cinnamon oil inhibited the growth of respiratory pathogens like _Haemophilus influenzae_ and _Streptococcus pneumoniae_ in a petri dish. But eucalyptus oil had little activity.
> 
> A 2012 studyTrusted Source showed that eucalyptus oil had antimicrobial activity against two types of bacteria that can cause disease in humans: _Escherichia coli_ (_E. coli_) and _Staphylococcus aureus_ (skin infections).
> 
> Overall, fewer studies have been performed on lemon oil. But twoTrusted Source studiesTrusted Source from 2019 observed that it has some antimicrobial properties.
> https://www.healthline.com/health/thieves-oil


My company sells Protector similar but not same ingredients more for viral


----------



## meka72

My condolences to your extended family. 



tigereyes83 said:


> So my mother’s husband sister just died from the virus. She was in her later 50’s but had underlying health conditions. The doctors basically sent her home to die. They discharged her the other day after she contracted the virus. She was in the hospital because she had major brain surgery a few weeks ago. I didn’t know her well but it’s surreal. I don’t think they are having a funeral or anything.


----------



## dream13

There’s some good  tips in this thread! 

I’ve been keeping liquid hand soap and a liter bottle of water in my car for emergency situations when I have no other method of hand washing. 

I also carry my own Lysol/Clorox wipes in my car to wipe down shopping carts, my phone, my purse, and steering wheel. 

And of course I’ve been wearing gloves everywhere.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

crazy. break up 1 year olds bday party.  Video on youtube.  They were acting crazy.


----------



## Ganjababy

I am seeing too many black people in these crowd videos


----------



## vevster

Dr Mark Hyman is doing a webinar on the Functional Medicine approach to COVID-19. 

April 1st At 5PM ET  register here: 
bit.ly/dr-hyman-uwc-webinar


----------



## Jmartjrmd

@lavaflow99  are y'all getting any pedi cases or suspected cases?  
I see on the news a few cases in babies and a nicu has a baby in isolation after her nurse tested positive but so far she is negative and shes a bigger non preemie baby.


----------



## meka72

This is just so offensive. People are hurting and these two can’t stop their minstrel show.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> This is just so offensive. People are hurting and these two can’t stop their minstrel show.


That's exactly what it is. They irk my soul. I wonder if they believe the nonsense they're spewing or just don't care because the money is right.


----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


> That's exactly what it is. They irk my soul. I wonder if they believe the nonsense they're spewing or just don't care because the money is right.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> View attachment 457457


I believe they're simple. I've come across people this dense. I've never met any praising trump but they're always talking nonsense.


----------



## Theresamonet

Jmartjrmd said:


> crazy. break up 1 year olds bday party.  Video on youtube.  They were acting crazy.
> 
> View attachment 457441 View attachment 457445



Ridiculous. Out there fussing like they’re in the right. What was the lady in green with the kid even trying to do? SMH.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

meka72 said:


> This is just so offensive. People are hurting and these two can’t stop their minstrel show.



Beavis and Butthead


----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> @lavaflow99  are y'all getting any pedi cases or suspected cases?
> I see on the news a few cases in babies and a nicu has a baby in isolation after her nurse tested positive but so far she is negative and shes a bigger non preemie baby.



I am currently at 3 community hospitals here in MD (I do locums) and two don't have a peds unit (just normal newborns and level II nursery).  But I haven't seen any peds cases personally nor have been called to the ED to assist with any suspected cases.  Nor do I know of any colleagues who admitted any suspected cases.  I suspect the cases are either going to the tertiary care pedi hospitals or the kids aren't sick enough to come to the hospital or get admitted.


----------



## meka72

My sister is a nurse at a hospital in a section that performs elective procedures. She said someone came in off the street and stole all but two boxes of the section’s N95 masks. She said that the section is the only part of the hospital that didn’t have supplies locked up.


----------



## Peppermynt

Theresamonet said:


> Ridiculous. Out there fussing like they’re in the right. What was the lady in green with the kid even trying to do? SMH.



Complete foolishness. And I'm embarrassed for all of them. But sadly people won't learn until its too late.

Just saw an ambulance, cops and fire truck directly across the street from us at my neighbors house.  They masked up, talk to the occupants but ultimately left without taking anyone away. I suspect someone in that house thinks they might be showing symptoms, but I guess maybe its not urgent enough for them to be taken to the hospital? I suppose those types of 911 calls are increasing (for people that think they might have it) ...


----------



## Dposh167

Theresamonet said:


> Ridiculous. Out there fussing like they’re in the right. What was the lady in green with the kid even trying to do? SMH.


I am utterly embarrassed.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

meka72 said:


> My sister is a nurse at a hospital in a section that performs elective procedures. She said someone came in off the street and stole all but two boxes of the section’s N95 masks. She said that the section is the only part of the hospital that didn’t have supplies locked up.



Inside job. Someone who worked there had to give out that info.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

meka72 said:


> This is just so offensive. People are hurting and these two can’t stop their minstrel show.


They should have to go load the bodies in the refrigerator trucks.  Or they're welcome to go out and get the virus so they can see what the ERs look like.    The evidence is there for them to discover.


----------



## Everything Zen

The thing that I don’t understand is why our death rate could end up being more than 10 times as high as other countries even using extreme social distancing measures and shutting down the economy.


----------



## Dposh167

Everything Zen said:


> The thing that I don’t understand is why our death rate could end up being more than 10 times as high as other countries even using extreme social distancing measures and shutting down the economy.


It's not shocking to me at all. We didn't do extreme shutdowns the way other countries did. We couldn't even get testing done the way other countries (china) did either. We're all out here spreading it without knowing and now it's all catching up to us. More cases = more deaths.


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Dposh167 said:


> It's not shocking to me at all. We didn't do extreme shutdowns the way other countries did. We couldn't even get testing done the way other countries (china) did either. We're all out here spreading it without knowing and now it's all catching up to us. More cases = more deaths.



I was just explaining this to someone.
How does everyone feel about the 100-200k deaths? They say that’s best case scenario!


----------



## Lute

Everything Zen said:


> The thing that I don’t understand is why our death rate could end up being more than 10 times as high as other countries even using extreme social distancing measures and shutting down the economy.



Cause the virus has been circulation for within the U.S for about 4-6 weeks,* exponential growth* and 4.5 not taking this seriously. Thats why our numbers are so high.  

It's the exponential growth is what is screwing us over.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

VinaytheMrs said:


> I was just explaining this to someone.
> How does everyone feel about the 100-200k deaths? They say that’s best case scenario!


I don't understand why there isn't a revolt and rioting in front of the White House over this.


----------



## Everything Zen

The fact that he’s sitting here playing politics with disaster supplies based on which governors are his loyalists is an abomination.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Everything Zen said:


> The thing that I don’t understand is why our death rate could end up being more than 10 times as high as other countries even using extreme social distancing measures and shutting down the economy.


Whatever the statistics for getting COVID-19, I'll still take my chances with it over any vaccine Bill Gates is recommending.


----------



## vevster

Checking in… I heard a lot of sirens outside today.


----------



## Everything Zen

My plan is extreme social isolationism until they find an effective treatment and avoid getting it at all costs until then. I’ll wait on the rest of y’all to see how the vaccine works out in a good decade after they work out the kinks. (Says the person that works in the pharma industry- avoid newer medications like the plague if you can afford to) Let the full drug interaction and long term side effect profile develop in the real world for a few decades or as long as you can. That’s stage IV clinical trial- post market surveillance.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Everything Zen said:


> My plan is extreme social isolationism until they find an effective treatment and avoid getting it at all costs until then.* I’ll wait on the rest of y’all to see how the vaccine works out in a good decade after they work out the kinks. (Says the person that works in the pharma industry- avoid newer medications like the plague if you can afford to) Let the full drug interaction and long term side effect profile develop in the real world for a few decades or as long as you can. That’s stage IV clinical trial- post market surveillance.*


You know it!  However the media is going to frighten us to take the vaccine sooner.  We know that's not a good idea but will be frightened to do so anyways.  Experiments require payment, free healthcare, and monitoring.  Experiments are unpredictable.


----------



## yamilee21

Peppermynt said:


> ... Just saw an ambulance, cops and fire truck directly across the street from us at my neighbors house.  They masked up, talk to the occupants but ultimately left without taking anyone away. I suspect someone in that house thinks they might be showing symptoms, but I guess maybe its not urgent enough for them to be taken to the hospital? I suppose those types of 911 calls are increasing (for people that think they might have it) ...


Same thing happened on my street yesterday, except that it seemed they came to the wrong house first, then went a few houses over. But they didn’t take anyone away in the end. 

I heard so many sirens throughout the night; I have never heard anything like that before. Unfortunately, NYC still refuses to really break down the numbers by neighborhood, so it is hard to get a sense of just how bad (or not) the situation is on a very local level.


----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don't understand why there isn't a revolt and rioting in front of the White House over this.


Maybe there will be... once the shelter-in-place/lockdown orders are lifted? The area around the White House is probably too contaminated right now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Just peeking in...
Side note: off topic. Light-hearted. 


I can’t telework with hubby home and the kids at day care. He wants ME for lunch. This ain’t gone work.  :/

I’ve decided to do 1/2 days 2-3 days a week until my staff have all their tech support needs met for working at home. I sent 65 emails yesterday. 65. 15 of those were after 2 PM. The rest before lunch. Sigh.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Truth! 
And on a (not-so) comically dramatic perspective, "I Am Legend" comes to mind with novel vaccines.


Everything Zen said:


> My plan is extreme social isolationism until they find an effective treatment and avoid getting it at all costs until then. I’ll wait on the rest of y’all to see how the vaccine works out in a good decade after they work out the kinks. (Says the person that works in the pharma industry- avoid newer medications like the plague if you can afford to) Let the full drug interaction and long term side effect profile develop in the real world for a few decades or as long as you can. That’s stage IV clinical trial- post market surveillance.


----------



## UmSumayyah

VinaytheMrs said:


> I was just explaining this to someone.
> How does everyone feel about the 100-200k deaths? They say that’s best case scenario!


They said that assumes most places go the way of new York, and that the model is only as good as the data but they have to use the data they have.  NYC is very dense with lots of people touching the same thing and crowding into the same place.  The streets were so busy that getting germs breathed on you by a passerby was a real possibility.  Hundreds thousands touching the same elevator buttons, escalator railings, subway train poles, etc. etc. etc.  Then all the people stacked up sky high in apartments, using elevators and sometimes those apartments share ventilation systems.

It's the ideal place for a virus to spread.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

VinaytheMrs said:


> I was just explaining this to someone.
> How does everyone feel about the 100-200k deaths? They say that’s best case scenario!



Does anyone have any links to previous death toll estimates for the US? I feel like early predictions were much lower, but now I only see 100k and higher.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I don't see how the estimate would happen unless it is calculating over a period of some time such as 5 or 10 years.  However it may mean the consequences of this virus will take a toll on hospitals and lead to death of other people who would have other lived from other medical conditions or counting other respiratory infections such as influenza.  Something like that.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

FoxxyLocs said:


> Does anyone have any links to previous death toll estimates for the US? I feel like early predictions were much lower, but now I only see 100k and higher.


I don't recall ever seeing estimates before. Just trump talking about 15 cases going down to 0. He tried to wish it away so there was never meaningful information communicated.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Russia is bringing medical supplies to help the U.S.


----------



## Reinventing21

@Chicoro  Are you still okay?


----------



## theRaven

*A Major Medical Staffing Company Just Slashed Benefits for Doctors and Nurses Fighting Coronavirus*

_Alteon Health, a staffing company backed by private-equity firm Frazier Healthcare Partners, will cut salaries, time off and retirement benefits for providers, citing lost revenue. Several hospital operators announced similar cuts._

Emergency room doctors and nurses many of whom are dealing with an onslaught of coronavirus patients and shortages of protective equipment — are now finding out that their compensation is getting cut.

Most ER providers in the U.S. work for staffing companies that have contracts with hospitals. Those staffing companies are losing revenue as hospitals postpone elective procedures and non-coronavirus patients avoid emergency rooms. Health insurers are processing claims more slowly as they adapt to a remote workforce.

“Despite the risks our providers are facing, and the great work being done by our teams, the economic challenges brought forth by COVID-19 have not spared our industry,” Steve Holtzclaw, the CEO of Alteon Health, one of the largest staffing companies, wrote in a memo to employees on Monday.

The memo announced that the company would be reducing hours for clinicians, cutting pay for administrative employees by 20%, and suspending 401(k) matches, bonuses and paid time off. Holtzclaw indicated that the measures were temporary but didn’t know how long they would last.

“It’s completely demoralizing,” said an Alteon clinician who spoke on the condition of anonymity. “At this time, of all times, we’re putting ourselves at risk but also putting our families at risk.”

Some co-workers are already taking on extra burdens such as living apart from their families to avoid the risk of infecting them, the clinician said. “A lot of sacrifices are being made on the front line that the administration is not seeing because they’re not stepping foot in a hospital,” she said. “I’ve completely lost trust with this company.”

Other employers will soon follow suit, Holtzclaw said, citing conversations with his counterparts across the industry. “You can be assured that similar measures are being contemplated within these organizations and will likely be implemented in the coming weeks,” he wrote.

However, another major staffing company for emergency rooms, TeamHealth, said its employees would not be affected. “We are not instituting any reduction in pay or benefits,” TeamHealth said in a statement to ProPublica. “This is despite incurring significant cost for staffing in anticipation of surging volumes, costs related to quarantined and sick physicians, and costs for PPE as we work hard to protect our clinicians from the virus.”

Alteon and its private-equity backer, Frazier Healthcare Partners, didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment.

Private equity investors have increasingly acquired doctors’ practices in recent years, according to a study published in February in JAMA. TeamHealth was bought by Blackstone Group in 2016; another top staffing firm, Envision Healthcare, is owned by KKR. (The staffing companies have also been implicated in the controversy over “surprise billing.”)

Hospital operators have also announced cuts. Tenet Healthcare, a Dallas-based publicly traded company that runs 65 hospitals, saidit would postpone 401(k) matches and tighten spending on contractors and vendors. Emergency room doctors at Boston’s Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center have been told some of their accrued pay is being held back, according to The Boston Globe. More than 1,100 staffers at Atrius Health in Massachusetts are facing reduced paychecks or unpaid furloughs, and raises for medical staff at South Shore Health, another health system in Massachusetts, are being delayed. Several other hospitals have also announced furloughs.

“We all feel pretty crestfallen,” another ER doctor employed by Alteon said in a text message. “I did expect support from our administrators, and this certainly doesn’t feel like that.”

At Alteon, Holtzclaw wrote that the measures were necessary despite relief available from the $2 trillion stimulus that Congress passed last week. Those provisions include deferring payroll taxes, suspending reimbursement cuts and receiving advance Medicare payments.

Alteon’s pay cut doesn’t affect hourly rates for clinicians, but some of the people characterized as administrative employees are practicing doctors such as medical directors, according to one who spoke on the condition of anonymity. In his case, he said the cut amounts to about $20,000 a year.

“Every day I’m in county and federal emergency meetings. This is besides seeing patients. I’m doing more hands-on work right now than ever before,” he said. “I’m getting calls 24/7 from the hospital administration, the county management team. I have not had a day off in over two weeks. And I’m working all this for 20% less.”

The medical director said he understood the company has to cope with lost income, but he wished the leadership had let employees choose among a range of sacrifices that would best suit their individual circumstances.

“This decision is being made not by physicians but by people who are not on the front lines, who do not have to worry about whether I’m infecting my family or myself,” he said. “If a company cannot support physicians during the toughest times, to me there’s a significant question of integrity.”


----------



## janaq2003

Time to bounce.. 20yr RN here


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*US hospitals tell staff to keep quiet about coronavirus working conditions*

https://nypost.com/2020/03/31/us-ho...AX_4SjXON4VlVJ5ewqgX2EIjEDa6TeaRkVBYtSO74Xlpg


----------



## MzRhonda

Everything Zen said:


> The thing that I don’t understand is why our death rate could end up being more than 10 times as high as other countries even using extreme social distancing measures and shutting down the economy.


Because the US got a late start, we aren’t testing everyone, our medical staff don’t have PPEs, and not everyone is complying with social distancing.


----------



## MzRhonda

VinaytheMrs said:


> I was just explaining this to someone.
> How does everyone feel about the 100-200k deaths? They say that’s best case scenario!


I think it will be more trump just pulling numbers out of his butt because it sounds better


----------



## Ganjababy

@Chicoro and @Guapa1 checking up on you ladies. Please check in.


----------



## Ganjababy

I also do not see people having parties and going to the beach in other countries like the US. People are still not taking this  thing seriously enough. They just charged some parents for child endangerment in new Jersey for having a bar mitzvah with 50 guests.  In addition to that I do not see other countries’ healthcare workers wearing garbage bags as PPE. That says a lot...





MzRhonda said:


> Because the US got a late start, we aren’t testing everyone, our medical staff don’t have PPEs, and not everyone is complying with social distancing.


----------



## OhTall1

Ganjababy said:


> I also do not see people having parties and going to the beach in other countries like the US.


Yep.  Like the story below.  70 people went out together, came back separately, now 28 have tested positive.

And to people not taking it seriously.  I'm in the DMV, and the DC mayor, VA governor and MD governor all told people to stay home and they didn't.  Now all three have issued stay at home orders, and people are still asking questions about what that means and if it's even enforceable.


* 70 Austin Spring-Breakers Chartered A Plane To Mexico. 28 Of Them Now Have COVID-19. *
By Andrew Weber | KUT _•_ 18 hours ago
ShareTweetEmail




Austin Public Health says, along with UT Health and University Health Services, it's investigating 70 people who chartered a plane to Mexico for spring break. Twenty-eight have tested positive for COVID-19.
Gabriel C. Pérez / KUT
Seventy young adults are being investigated for COVID-19 exposure after taking a chartered plane to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, for spring break roughly 10 days ago, Austin Public Health says.

Of those 70, 28 have tested positive for COVID-19, and dozens are under investigation by the public health authority; four had no symptoms.

The individuals in their 20s flew out together, then took separate flights back, which allowed for the spread of the virus, APH said in an announcement Tuesday morning.

APH and UT Health, along with University Health Services, tracked down the affected travelers using flight manifests, and APH says those who tested positive are self-isolating.

J.B. Bird, director of media relations for UT Austin, told KUT the 28 patients who tested positive for COVID-19 are UT students, adding that the university is working with APH to assist in contact tracing efforts.

"The incident is a reminder of the vital importance of taking seriously the warnings of public health authorities on the risks of becoming infected with COVID-19 and spreading it to others," Bird said.

The health authority says it has notified the Texas Department of State Health Services about the cases.

As of Monday, two people in Austin-Travis County had died of COVID-19 and 206 people had been infected with the disease caused by the new coronavirus.

Roughly half of those positive cases are of people between the ages of 20 and 40, per Austin Public Health's calculation. That share of cases presents a problem for the roughly 10% of Austinites who over 65 and more susceptible to the respiratory illness caused by COVID-19.

But health officials said Tuesday it's "dangerously misguided for young and healthy individuals to believe that they won't suffer severe symptoms" of COVID-19, as roughly a fifth of national COVID hospitalizations were among individuals between 20 and 44.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ganjababy said:


> @Chicoro and @Guapa1 checking up on you ladies. Please check in.


They have symptoms?


----------



## VinaytheMrs

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don't understand why there isn't a revolt and rioting in front of the White House over this.


People literally can not fathom. They think it’s totally impossible.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

OhTall1 said:


> Yep.  Like the story below.  70 people went out together, came back separately, now 28 have tested positive.
> 
> And to people not taking it seriously.  I'm in the DMV, and the DC mayor, VA governor and MD governor all told people to stay home and they didn't.  Now all three have issued stay at home orders, and people are still asking questions about what that means and if it's even enforceable.
> 
> 
> * 70 Austin Spring-Breakers Chartered A Plane To Mexico. 28 Of Them Now Have COVID-19. *
> By Andrew Weber | KUT _•_ 18 hours ago
> ShareTweetEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Public Health says, along with UT Health and University Health Services, it's investigating 70 people who chartered a plane to Mexico for spring break. Twenty-eight have tested positive for COVID-19.
> Gabriel C. Pérez / KUT
> Seventy young adults are being investigated for COVID-19 exposure after taking a chartered plane to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, for spring break roughly 10 days ago, Austin Public Health says.
> 
> Of those 70, 28 have tested positive for COVID-19, and dozens are under investigation by the public health authority; four had no symptoms.
> 
> The individuals in their 20s flew out together, then took separate flights back, which allowed for the spread of the virus, APH said in an announcement Tuesday morning.
> 
> APH and UT Health, along with University Health Services, tracked down the affected travelers using flight manifests, and APH says those who tested positive are self-isolating.
> 
> J.B. Bird, director of media relations for UT Austin, told KUT the 28 patients who tested positive for COVID-19 are UT students, adding that the university is working with APH to assist in contact tracing efforts.
> 
> "The incident is a reminder of the vital importance of taking seriously the warnings of public health authorities on the risks of becoming infected with COVID-19 and spreading it to others," Bird said.
> 
> The health authority says it has notified the Texas Department of State Health Services about the cases.
> 
> As of Monday, two people in Austin-Travis County had died of COVID-19 and 206 people had been infected with the disease caused by the new coronavirus.
> 
> Roughly half of those positive cases are of people between the ages of 20 and 40, per Austin Public Health's calculation. That share of cases presents a problem for the roughly 10% of Austinites who over 65 and more susceptible to the respiratory illness caused by COVID-19.
> 
> But health officials said Tuesday it's "dangerously misguided for young and healthy individuals to believe that they won't suffer severe symptoms" of COVID-19, as roughly a fifth of national COVID hospitalizations were among individuals between 20 and 44.


Are there any news articles stating health care workers are spreading the virus? Afterall,  they were not given proper PPE and had to use the same one therefore cross-contamination.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Are there any news articles stating health care workers are spreading the virus? Afterall,  they were not given proper PPE and had to use the same one therefore cross-contamination.


Thanks to the lack of tests I doubt this will ever be proven in a hospital setting. Maybe in a nursing home.


----------



## Ganjababy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> They have symptoms?


@Guapa1 did


----------



## Kanky

Jmartjrmd said:


> They should have to go load the bodies in the refrigerator trucks.  Or they're welcome to go out and get the virus so they can see what the ERs look like.    The evidence is there for them to discover.


There are fools all over twitter filming outside the hospital talking about how empty the parking lot looks. But if the hospitals aren't allowing visitors, just sick people then wouldn't there be fewer vehicles there than usual?


Black Ambrosia said:


> I don't understand why there isn't a revolt and rioting in front of the White House over this.


How are we going to riot when you can’t have more than 10 people together?


----------



## Chicoro

Ganjababy said:


> @Chicoro and @Guapa1 checking up on you ladies. Please check in.



Checking in. I'm fine. I appreciate it. I'm here.


----------



## Peppermynt

I believe the estimates. I only cried this morning for 20 min or so ... Seeing the firetruck/ambulance across the street at my neighbors house yesterday shook me more than I thought it could given that I've been quasi prepared mentally (I thought). And a play aunt of my DH's went into the hospital Monday and died Tuesday from the virus. Apparently she had gone to a conference in NY recently and came back home sick.

So we just bought a chest freezer off amazon.  As long as amazon prime now continues to have fresh meats and fish available we will be ordering, seasoning and packaging the meat/fish/chicken for freezing. We're chunky  here (always good in an apocalypse) but I do not believe supply chains will be able to continue to deliver given the forecasts of deaths as well as the fact that many of the front line medical folks may succumb to this as well.

The U.S. as a whole is barely waking up to the facts. Thank goodness blackface Northam is still in office and seems to be making the right decisions for VA along with the DC and MD government.


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Ganjababy

Peppermynt said:


> *I believe the estimates. I only cried this morning for 20* min or so ... Seeing the firetruck/ambulance across the street at my neighbors house yesterday shook me more than I thought it could given that I've been quasi prepared mentally (I thought). And a play aunt of my DH's went into the hospital Monday and died Tuesday from the virus. Apparently she had gone to a conference in NY recently and came back home sick.
> 
> So we just bought a chest freezer off amazon.  As long as amazon prime now continues to have fresh meats and fish available we will be ordering, seasoning and packaging the meat/fish/chicken for freezing. We're chunky  here (always good in an apocalypse) but I do not believe supply chains will be able to continue to deliver given the forecasts of deaths as well as the fact that many of the front line medical folks may succumb to this as well.
> 
> The U.S. as a whole is barely waking up to the facts. Thank goodness blackface Northam is still in office and seems to be making the right decisions for VA along with the DC and MD government.


----------



## Chicoro

Reinventing21 said:


> @Chicoro  Are you still okay?



Yes, thank you. Are you good, too?


----------



## dream13

I ordered a chest freezer as well.  Lowe’s only had two models in stock and I paid way more than I anticipated. But our current freezer is full to capacity, and I prefer to buy frozen veggies, fruit, and meats in bulk.  I have to limit these grocery store runs by any means. 

Luckily we recently had a reverse osmosis water filter installed under the kitchen sink. That just about cancels the need to buy cases of bottled water.


----------



## shasha8685

This stuff really sucks when it hits home. My dad went to the hospital this weekend with what was initially diagnosed as the flu. Turns out it was COVID-19. Thankfully, he is doing much better now!


----------



## vevster

I get mad that there are still people saying this is JUST A FLU  no, it is not.


----------



## Kanky

How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.


----------



## vevster

*Police shut down Hobby Lobby stores that stayed open despite coronavirus*

The craft store chain Hobby Lobby seems determined to remain open despite restrictions in most states keeping only “essential businesses” running during the coronavirus pandemic. They’re so determined, in fact, that law enforcement had to shut down locations in both Wisconsin and Indiana on Monday after both briefly opened in the morning.

According to Business Insider, these openings were not isolated incidents. In states ranging from Colorado to North Carolina, Hobby Lobby has tried to insist that it qualifies as “essential,” even though government agencies disagree, since they don’t sell anything universally needed like food, toiletries, medicine, or cleaning products.


----------



## OhTall1

^^^I kind of get it but it's tricky.  If people are home schooling now, they may need craft materials.  As long as they aren't allowing in store shopping and are letting people to just pick up or they're doing curbside pick up from online orders, I think it should be allowed.  But no one should be walking up and down aisles shopping.


----------



## Ganjababy

I used to eat out 2-4 times per week. That has stopped. Not even pizza. I don’t trust anyone or anything. In addition, if it is not wrapped up in packaging or cannot be peeled, I am not buying it. The videos of people spitting on food made me decide to err on the side of caution.


Kanky said:


> How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shasha8685 said:


> This stuff really sucks when it hits home. My dad went to the hospital this weekend with what was initially diagnosed as the flu. Turns out it was COVID-19. Thankfully, he is doing much better now!


Hey what happened to the flu btw? I do not see CDC monitoring flu cases since December 2019. What is that about?


----------



## werenumber2

Everything Zen said:


> The thing that I don’t understand is why our death rate could end up being more than 10 times as high as other countries even using extreme social distancing measures and shutting down the economy.



My friend shared an interesting status (Original credit goes to Roderick Douglass on Facebook):

_*The White House teasing this "100,000" US death toll estimate was completely intentional. Since when would our government give such a staggering and exact projection for American deaths? During what war has a government said "We expect X number of our troops to die"?

Didn't it strike you as odd that Dr. Fauci—someone who speaks so carefully and intentionally—would just blurt out that 100,000 of us would die on national TV?

That's because it *IS* odd.

This was done because they think they can keep deaths well below 100k, so they've provided an arbitrary measure of victory for the administration. Right now 99,000 Americans can die, and our government can proclaim "we won," even though it's a massive and unacceptable failure... And society would be grateful.

Shortly after the 100k announcement, Trump said: "If we can hold that number down to 100,000, it's a horrible number, maybe even less ... we all have done a very good job." ‍

We were HORRIFIED to hear Italy's death toll hit 10k. The US has 5Xs the population of Italy. So why would 100k deaths, or even 50k deaths, be a victory? 

The White House essentially handed us an expectation to get used to as the pandemic grows. They've managed to lower the impossibly low bar we already had for them.

DON'T. FALL. FOR. IT.

This is propaganda.

This is "lesser evils."

This is social conditioning.

And it's important we recognize it and call it out.
*_
This is an election year with a sitting president who is a con-artist. Take every projection that comes from this administration with the hugest grain of salt you can find.


----------



## shasha8685

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Hey what happened to the flu btw? I do not see CDC monitoring flu cases since December 2019. What is that about?



I have no idea. What was told to me was that he was diagnosed with the flu on the 15th. They didn't test my dad for COVID-19 until this past Saturday when he had shortness of breath and wound up in the hospital. So, I don't know if it was a case of him being diagnosed with the flu, resting up until he felt better, then him going back to work and contracting COVID-19 or what. It's all confusing to me.


----------



## Reinventing21

Chicoro said:


> Yes, thank you. Are you good, too?




So glad you are still good ! 

I am too although it can be mentally exhausting trying to keep the virus out of home, car, my family...but luckily for me, there are some steps I have always done such as taking off shoes right away (I have designated spot by the door), changing to house clothes, keeping hand sanitizer, clorox wipes, soap and water in car etc. Plus,  with the paranoia, it is hard not to over analyze everything, like omg, my kid sneezed or wait is my stomach feeling weird lol.

I really appreciate all the informative info you have provided in this thread. I also critically read all media, but sifting through all the bs during this pandemic is a lot , so it is fantastic to have people like you (& others in this thread), analyzing and providing multiple sources and perspectives from around the world, even though and especially because it is so overwhelming, yet necessary to be informed.


----------



## Reinventing21

@Kanky  I totally agree with you about restaurant food at this time. It is a no go.


----------



## Reinventing21

@werenumber2 

Yes!! I was confused by that prediction. That makes perfect sense. I hope that message circulates heavily. He is all about and only about his re election.


----------



## ms-gg

*China Concealed Extent of Virus Outbreak, U.S. Intelligence Says*
By 
Nick Wadhams
 and 
Jennifer Jacobs
, 
4/1/2020, 11:15:50 AM
0676518D
PUDONG INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT
Private Company
1790093D
PARTY
Private Company






Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg
China has concealed the extent of the coronavirus outbreak in its country, under-reporting both total cases and deaths it’s suffered from the disease, the U.S. intelligence community concluded in a classified report to the White House, according to three U.S. officials.



The officials asked not to be identified because the report is secret, and they declined to detail its contents. But the thrust, they said, is that China’s public reporting on cases and deaths is intentionally incomplete. Two of the officials said the report concludes that China’s numbers are fake.



The report was received by the White House last week, one of the officials said.



The outbreak began in China’s Hubei province in late 2019, but the country has publicly reported only about 82,000 cases and 3,300 deaths, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University. That compares to more than 189,000 cases and more than 4,000 deaths in the U.S., which has the largest publicly reported outbreak in the world.



Read More: New York’s Coronavirus Patients Skew Young, Surprising Doctors

Communications staff at the White House and the Chinese embassy in Washington didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment.



“The reality is that we could have been better off if China had been more forthcoming,” Vice President Mike Pence said Wednesday on CNN. “What appears evident now is that long before the world learned in December that China was dealing with this, and maybe as much as a month earlier than that, that the outbreak was real in China.

While China eventually imposed a strict lockdown beyond those of less autocratic nations, there has been considerable skepticism toward China’s reported numbers, both outside and within the country. The Chinese government has repeatedly revised its methodology for counting cases, for weeks excluding people without symptoms entirely, and only on Tuesday added more than 1,500 asymptomatic cases to its total.


Stacks of thousands of urns outside funeral homes in Hubei province have driven public doubt in Beijing’s reporting.

Republican lawmakers in the U.S. have been particularly harsh about China’s role in the outbreak. Enhancing Beijing’s role in the pandemic could be politically helpful to President Donald Trump, who has sought to shift blame for the U.S. outbreak away from his administration’s delays in achieving widespread testing for the virus and mobilizing greater production of supplies such as face masks and hospital ventilators.

“The claim that the United States has more coronavirus deaths than China is false,” Senator Ben Sasse, a Nebraska Republican, said in a statement after Bloomberg News published its report. “Without commenting on any classified information, this much is painfully obvious: The Chinese Communist Party has lied, is lying, and will continue to lie about coronavirus to protect the regime.”

Deborah Birx, the State Department immunologist advising the White House on its response to the outbreak, said Tuesday that China’s public reporting influenced assumptions elsewhere in the world about the nature of the virus.

Read More: Drugs Trump Touted for Covid-19 Treatment Added to Shortage List

“The medical community made -- interpreted the Chinese data as: This was serious, but smaller than anyone expected,” she said at a news conference on Tuesday. “Because I think probably we were missing a significant amount of the data, now that what we see happened to Italy and see what happened to Spain.”



China isn’t the only country with suspect public reporting. Western officials have pointed to Iran, Russia, Indonesia and especially North Korea, which has not reported a single case of the disease, as probable under-counts. Others including Saudi Arabia and Egypt may also be playing down their numbers.

Read More: Mapping the Outbreak Across the World


U.S. Secretary of State Michael Pompeo has publicly urged China and other nations to be transparent about their outbreaks. He has repeatedly accused China of covering up the extent of the problem and being slow to share information, especially in the weeks after the virus first emerged, and blocking offers of help from American experts.

“This data set matters,” he said at a news conference in Washington on Tuesday. The development of medical therapies and public-health measures to combat the virus “so that we can save lives depends on the ability to have confidence and information about what has actually transpired,” he said.

“I would urge every nation: Do your best to collect the data. Do your best to share that information,” he said. “We’re doing that.”

— With assistance by Justin Sink

(Updates with Pence’s comment in sixth paragraph


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

No surprise at all that China concealed the extent of the outbreak. Some other countries, I believe, still are.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

sunshinebeautiful said:


> No surprise at all that China concealed the extent of the outbreak. Some other countries, I believe, still are.


I was just reading an article about Russia and their strong arm tactics to prevent people from speaking about it.


----------



## SoniT

Kanky said:


> How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.


I admit that I have ordered takeout once  since this all started. It was a few weeks ago. I wiped down the containers with disinfectant wipes, washed my hands, and made sure that the food temperature was hot. Thankfully, I didn't get sick. However, as I see the numbers continue to rise in my area, I'm not taking that risk anymore. I don't even want to go out to the store. I'm becoming somewhat of a recluse. I know that's not good but it is what it is.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


>


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.


I went to Arby's drive thru the other night and was just watching the workers.  I wiped my card before handing it to the employee who had gloves on.   I watched him take my card, type on a touchtone screen with a greasy ring around the number pads, touch the credit card reader and hand me the card back (which I wiped again) .  He didn't make my food but I watched him put the containers in the bag all with the same pair of gloves.   What made me pause was him getting the drinks for the car behind me and those same gloves touching the inside and outside of the cup lids.  I wanted to get out the car and warn the people behind me but how do you do that with social distancing?  I sanitized the containers and zapped the food in the microwave but I'm keeping unsealed food purchases to a minimum.


----------



## vevster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> No surprise at all that China concealed the extent of the outbreak. Some other countries, I believe, still are.


So is the US, so many can't even get tested.


----------



## werenumber2

Kanky said:


> How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.



I haven’t ordered from chain restaurants (most of them will be just fine without our business temporarily), but I have been helping to support our local restaurants and other small businesses


----------



## MzRhonda

Ganjababy said:


> I also do not see people having parties and going to the beach in other countries like the US. People are still not taking this  thing seriously enough. They just charged some parents for child endangerment in new Jersey for having a bar mitzvah with 50 guests.  In addition to that I do not see other countries’ healthcare workers wearing garbage bags as PPE. That says a lot...


Because the person in the yt house did not treat it seriously initially called it a hoax and just the “flu” we have many people still feeling that way


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> I went to Arby's drive thru the other night and was just watching the workers.  I wiped my card before handing it to the employee who had gloves on.   I watched him take my card, type on a touchtone screen with a greasy ring around the number pads, touch the credit card reader and hand me the card back (which I wiped again) .  He didn't make my food but I watched him put the containers in the bag all with the same pair of gloves.   What made me pause was him getting the drinks for the car behind me and those same gloves touching the inside and outside of the cup lids.  I wanted to get out the car and warn the people behind me but how do you do that with social distancing?  I sanitized the containers and zapped the food in the microwave but I'm keeping unsealed food purchases to a minimum.



So the gloves are basically just for show.  It might actually be worse because they would probably wash their hands more often if they didn't have them on.

The CDC initially claimed that sharing food with friends and family was especially risky but later claimed that restaurant food was fine. I don't see how takeout can be less risky when the people making the food interact with large numbers of people and then with your food. They are touching and breathing on the food.


----------



## OhTall1

Kanky said:


> How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.


Same here.  I'm torn because while I want to limit my exposure to the possibility of getting sick, I also understand that keeping these places open as long as possible keeps people employed and businesses open.  I keep saying "maybe I'll stop someplace tomorrow" but tomorrow hasn't come yet for me.

And at this point, we've had a local Trader Joe's shut down because an employee tested positive. I'm worried about all of our food now.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

It is disturbing to know that the U.S. of A. does not have a back up of supplies for healthcare and other industries--even for households.  Is the U.S. not prepared for disasters that affect supplies?  Did government not prepare for this sort of thing?  I guess not!  Lack of supply happens when you outsource a lot of things. Smh


----------



## gn1g

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> It is disturbing to know that the U.S. of A. does not have a back up of supplies for healthcare and other industries--even for households.  Is the U.S. not prepared for disasters that affect supplies?  Did government not prepare for this sort of thing?  I guess not!  Lack of supply happens when you outsource a lot of things. Smh



no we have a goof ball in the white house.  

Our President dismantled the nations pandemic team, when he first came into power.  We had a team of 400 people.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Kanky said:


> How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.



Same here. It’s going on a month since I’ve eaten out. I miss my favorite spots but I don’t want to take any chances for now. On the plus side my skin has been thriving since I’ve been cooking everything at home.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> So the gloves are basically just for show.  It might actually be worse because they would probably wash their hands more often if they didn't have them on.
> 
> The CDC initially claimed that sharing food with friends and family was especially risky but later claimed that restaurant food was fine. I don't see how takeout can be less risky when the people making the food interact with large numbers of people and then with your food. They are touching and breathing on the food.


Honestly, I think the workers see the gloves only function as something to protect themselves.  You're right too that they probably wash their hands less because gloves bring an exaggerated sense of security but that's across the board.  I cannot tell you how many different pictures of black people eating with gloves on in social situations wearing medical gloves where there's no obvious way they could have been washed or changed.



>


I'm obviously not a scientist but I am a hypochondriac and that's almost as good as being a doctor   I do believe in the power of microwave ovens to kill anything in them for more than 30 seconds including nutritional content which is why I barely use ours in regular times.    If it's true that the virus can't stand heat then I'm nuking everything that I can. 

Sidenote: My bonnet and edge layer downer scarves been going in the microwave every day that I go out.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Kanky said:


> *How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout?* I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.




I don't trust it at all.


***Removed the Eddie Murphy McDonalds burger joke due to profanity(don't want to break board rules but it's easy to find on youtube) but I am A LOT like that mom in the joke.  "We got>insert ingredient<at home...I will make it better than>insert restaurant" lol.   I will make my version of it at the house based on what we already got at the house.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

gn1g said:


> no we have a goof ball in the white house.
> 
> Our President dismantled the nations pandemic team, when he first came into power.  We had a team of 400 people.


Wow, I did not know that!  I hope it was brought up repeatedly on news.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

So through.
So some republican Georgia Senator who has been using Social Media to tell ppl to Stay At Home, prances his butt to MY state after testing Positive for COVID. After sharing that on SM and saying he would Quarantine at home in Atlanta. Nope...he came to his vacation home on St. George Island (part of my territory for the people I serve) and the Local Police BLASTED HIM OUT. I hope he loses his job. 

And ppl wonder why Gov. DeSantis is not wanting to accept ppl from the Ships. (he will thanks to Trump). Most cases were travelers bringing it INTO the state---and we know bc we track EVERYBODY believe it or not. That being said...Gov. DeSantis finally put a "Stay at Home Order" by law. Today as of like Noon....starts tomorrow at Midnight.


----------



## Lute

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> "Blasted Him Out?"


Does that mean they kicked him out?


----------



## awhyley

Lute said:


> Does that mean they kicked him out?



They most definitely rowed (sp?) (argued with) him, so he should have hauled butt after that, but if he was already positive at the time of the visit, the damage has already been done.  Sorry to hear that he put your people (and now med staff) at risk though.



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> And ppl wonder why Gov. DeSantis is not wanting to accept ppl from the Ships. (he will thanks to Trump). Most cases were travelers bringing it INTO the state---and we know bc we track EVERYBODY believe it or not. That being said...Gov. *DeSantis finally put a "Stay at Home Order"* by law. Today as of like Noon....starts tomorrow at Midnight.



Finally, a Florida shutdown.  About time.  Numbers still growing over there.  Fast.
Bahamas - 21 cases now (up from 15 two days ago), almost 300 people in quarantine


----------



## pisceschica

I'm so glad I got my hand sanitizer and pads. I just need to find 2-3 bottles of disinfectant for this 70 day lockdown..I hope this has died down by June. It feels like this I'm in a movie


----------



## chocolat79

DO NOT QUOTE!

SMH, neither this country as a whole, nor lots of individuals are taking this seriously.

I can't get into specifics because of HIPAA, but the borders are NOT closed from Europe. At my hospital, a few people recently flew in from a country experiencing high numbers of Covid cases. Those people met up, i.e. DID NOT practice social distancing, with some residents here and now multiple people are experiencing symptoms and one is positive.

Some people are dumb, selfish, and entitled and whatever happens to them happens.  So many things wrong with that whole situation and now they've exposed their friends and friends' families and us healthcare workers to coronavirus because their  wouldn't cancel their trip and this stupid country let them in,  apparently with NO testing. 

ETA: apparently the CDC is re- reviewing a policy on whether the general public should be wearing masks in public,  like China has been because now they think that the asymptomatic people are spreading it.  Well,  duh. I mean,  I'm no rocket surgeon,  but I mean,  anyone with half a brain would know that.  Of course,  the gen pop should be wearing masks because we certainly aren't testing enough people.  If you don't know you're contagious,  it's business as usual.  So there's no reason to be careful when going out because you think you're fine and you don't know you're a carrier.  General "you" being used.
The CDC is a JOKE being run by clowns and buffoons apparently and if not, then enablers.


----------



## chocolat79

While I'm on a rant,  anyone notice that the CDC director is conspicuously absent for all this?  Dr. Fauci is the one giving out the info,  but he doesn't work at the CDC. I literally had to look up the CDC director's name.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Mommies be extra careful with your babies

All along they've pushed the narrative that if you're young you're going to be ok.  
Protect the babies.  Keep them safe.
*6-week-old baby dies of coronavirus in Connecticut*
By Tamar Lapin

April 1, 2020 | 6:11pm







Getty Images/iStockphoto
A six-week-old baby in Connecticut has died of coronavirus complications, in what is believed to be one of the youngest fatalities attributed to the disease.

The infant was brought to a hospital unresponsive last week and could not be revived, Gov. Ned Lamont said on Wednesday.

Testing on Tuesday night confirmed that the newborn had COVID-19, the governor said.

“This is a virus that attacks our most fragile without mercy,” Lamont tweeted, calling the death “absolutely heartbreaking.”


----------



## SpiritJunkie

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Has this journalist been found? I did a quick search and couldn't find anything


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Ganjababy said:


> Please don’t. They reiterated this on the uk news, not to baby sit grandkids


UPDATE: my daughter is sick...fever and sore throat. I'm trying to get her to call the health line to get help but's she's afraid too.  I told her to rest...she can't move...body aches and headache.  I'm hoping it's just the regular flu....

Please be careful.  Based on this thread, I know you all are....


----------



## nyeredzi

Crackers Phinn said:


> I went to Arby's drive thru the other night and was just watching the workers.  I wiped my card before handing it to the employee who had gloves on.   I watched him take my card, type on a touchtone screen with a greasy ring around the number pads, touch the credit card reader and hand me the card back (which I wiped again) .  He didn't make my food but I watched him put the containers in the bag all with the same pair of gloves.   What made me pause was him getting the drinks for the car behind me and those same gloves touching the inside and outside of the cup lids.  I wanted to get out the car and warn the people behind me but how do you do that with social distancing?  I sanitized the containers and zapped the food in the microwave but I'm keeping unsealed food purchases to a minimum.


Working from home with 2 young children is driving me crazy! So I'm sitting in my car by myself while my husband watches the kids. But my daily outing was going through the Dunkin Donuts drive through for the $2 happy hour medium lattes. But I'm drinking it like, I know the workers touched the lids.


----------



## ms-gg

Trust me people are still vacationing. I sw an older yt woman who just flew back from canada with her husband last week. Chiiiiilllllllllllleee. And it is people like that that will keep us locked up in our houses for months because they can't sit their hot in the britches tails down somewhere. 
This is turning into a rant but it is annoying. We about to crash the economy, have millions unemployed, and create a seasonal deadly disease because people cannot sit in their houses to save their lives! 
Stay in the house to save your life. Once it is over then we can travel and socialize.
This is 2020 with all of the tvs, ipads and gadgets people have, this quarantine is a lot easier than a 1918 quarantine with no tv, phone and internet! Heck or even air conditioning.Can you imagine that back then? 
Rant over. Sorry it is so infuriating


----------



## Dposh167

My sister's boyfriend tested positive. He lost his taste and had trouble breathing. My sister was experiencing symptoms but no breathing problems. She lost her taste and  smell a few days ago and has some sniffles. They told her over the phone to just quarantine because she didn't have severe symptoms yet. She believes she has it anyway.


----------



## Peppermynt

Just found out that the daughter of one of my moms best friends has it. She’s been in the hospital for a week now with pneumonia.


----------



## Kalia1

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> It is disturbing to know that the U.S. of A. does not have a back up of supplies for healthcare and other industries--even for households.  Is the U.S. not prepared for disasters that affect supplies?  Did government not prepare for this sort of thing?  I guess not!  Lack of supply happens when you outsource a lot of things. Smh



It Simply Boils Down To People Thinking S*** Can’t Happen!

I’m sitting here really perplexed as to how inept and behind we’ve become as a country. The years of coasting on the accolades of the founding forefathers and the patents of the Industrial Revolution is long gone!! We’ve got to get a grip on this virus or people are going to loose it if thousands of people start dropping daily!

My cousin works in a hospital in The Bronx she FaceTimed me yesterday and she NEVER does...only to let me know how serious it is in NYC! She said a truck is there too for the bodies just like in Queens! She said a Transporter quit yesterday because he was tired of moving the bodies.
70 people died in the hospital yesterday 40 or so the day before! She told me her Pastor who had it died on Monday. My cousin is stressed but said she's essential although she has no patient contact whatsoever.

She cleans the Operating Rooms and is considering simply not going back at all. She says it’s too much!


----------



## yamilee21

Nevermind, violates the rules.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

SpiritJunkie said:


> UPDATE: my daughter is sick...fever and sore throat. I'm trying to get her to call the health line to get help but's she's afraid too.  I told her to rest...she can't move...body aches and headache.  I'm hoping it's just the regular flu....
> 
> Please be careful.  Based on this thread, I know you all are....


Does she have a PCP she can connect with?  A lot of them are doing video or telehealth right now.
Praying she feels better soon.  Please keep checking in on her and urge her to seek help if she feels any worse.


----------



## qchelle

My mom in laws bff has it. Maryland.


----------



## nycutiepie

Kalia1 said:


> It Simply Boils Down To People Thinking S*** Can’t Happen!
> 
> I’m sitting here really perplexed as to how inept and behind we’ve become as a country. The years of coasting on the accolades of the founding forefathers and the patents of the Industrial Revolution is long gone!! We’ve got to get a grip on this virus or people are going to loose it if thousands of people start dropping daily!
> 
> My cousin works in a hospital in The Bronx she FaceTimed me yesterday and she NEVER does...only to let me know how serious it is in NYC! She said a truck is there too for the bodies just like in Queens! She said a Transporter quit yesterday because he was tired of moving the bodies.
> 70 people died in the hospital yesterday 40 or so the day before! She told me her Pastor who had it died on Monday. My cousin is stressed but said she's essential although she has no patient contact whatsoever.
> 
> She cleans the Operating Rooms and is considering simply not going back at all. She says it’s too much!


This thread is becoming hard for me to read. We can’t tell anyone what to do but tell her to follow her spirit. I’m in NY and my FB feed is filled with posts about death. I keep typing “my condolences”. I believe that there are many people in NY who are not obeying and it’s traveling. The numbers in the boroughs where it’s densely populated, are out of control in comparison to the rest of the state. I doubt that people who have not had any outside contact for the last 2-3 weeks are contracting it which implies that if you stay in, you will be fine. If you have someone going out into a dense area and bringing it back home then anything is possible. People who have to go out to work cannot reside with those who are locked in or there is the potential for exposure.

They need to take drastic measures here because it’s not slowing down and I don’t think it will unless something drastic is done. Lord help us.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

SpiritJunkie said:


> Has this journalist been found? I did a quick search and couldn't find anything



Unfortunately there are no reports he’s been found. From the lies in this video we may never know anything.


Eta:


----------



## B_Phlyy

One of DH co-workers passed today from it   . He was just diagnosed on Monday after presenting to ER on Thursday. It was his second time going to the hospital in a week but he was previously asymptomatic and the test was negative so they let him go home. 

The thing that hurts the most though is knowing how little regard our government and other agencies of authority seem to have for us citizens. Shortages of testing, cleaning, and PPE supplies should not be a thing in 2020 in a first world country. No we shouldn't let people milk the system dry but the notion that you should only come to the hospital if you're dying and then have to die there is another level of cruelty that shouldn't be tolerated. But it's happening every day, everywhere now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

@B_Phlyy I am sorry to hear this. Still can’t believe everything going on is real. I have some crazy dreams and I just wish this was one of them.



Swipe


----------



## Jmartjrmd

TrulyBlessed said:


> @B_Phlyy I am sorry to hear this. Still can’t believe everything going on is real. I have some crazy dreams and I just wish this was one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Swipe


I was just about to post this.   He makes it bad for the ones following the rules...just dumb.  I asked earlier how people felt about it now I see the hospitals side.  Despite this stupid dad I still think they should be able to have a support person.


----------



## Kalia1

@nycutiepie Yes you have a point yet many were lead to believe that it wasn’t so bad initially. I really believe if the current administration had a sense of urgency from the door people wouldn’t have been so laxed. So now we are playing catch-up and some are just starting to wake-up!

This unfortunate fact is sadly costing people their lives especially those who took oaths to protect and serve. It saddens me it really does. I’m a NYer and I love NYC it hurts me that many that I love and grew up with are caught up in the midst of all of this in part to no fault of their own! Yes I no longer live there but I wish I could go and bring everyone I love out of there!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Two most important things to keep in mind:

*Avoid* hand-to-face contact
Go to the hospital *STAT* if you notice shortness of breath


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

By the way, hospitals need to get rid of millionaire CEOs without terminal medical degree who make decisions that make the health care workers' jobs more difficult than it has to be.


----------



## scarcity21

@tigereyes83 pray do tell


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

chocolat79 said:


> While I'm on a rant,  anyone notice that the CDC director is conspicuously absent for all this?  Dr. Fauci is the one giving out the info,  but he doesn't work at the CDC. I literally had to look up the CDC director's name.


The Director of the National Preparedness Division isnt there either. I forgot their name and their official title. He just keeps having himself and Pence and Poor Dr. Fauci keep going on and on about this when the 1st 2 have no experience in the matter. The people WITH experience are shut out.

Also---There is already an investigation about supplies.

1. I realized a week or so ago that Dummy Drump sent 18 Tons of PPE to China and East Asia back in January. Thats 36,000 LBS of stuff for the folk in the back. Now I know why the Stockpile was thinned out, and the Federal Government was panic buying...and trumping all the US states bids for supplies even though that's what he told them to do. Its a bait and switch like no other. 
2. Many Red States are getting priority over blue states for supplies from the Stockpile and the Pentagon. Florida got all its requests. Kentucky and Arkansas got more than what they asked for. Other red states got majority of their requests filled. And some blue states had their orders switched, cancelled (Massachusetts), and ordered, paid for, and when it got to shipping, the Pentagon mysteriously cancelled their order. That's why the Washington Post and the Boston Globe said he has Blood on his hands and More people will die before htere is a turnaround. So wear as much PPE as possible and get ready for the long haul....


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I understand ladies.  If only we can say more.  Things need to change in a major way and it might just happened because of the effect of this pandemic is unprecedented!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

When Drake said it’s like swabbing your thoughts he wasn’t lying! Other people are saying the swab isn’t supposed to be left inside but I guess medical professionals are doing things differently.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Also---Don't depend on the summer for things to disappear. its the calm before the storm.

1. Australians and the Singaporeans have had mild increases because its summer over there. They are moving into fall and winter by the time we will be starting summer. The 1918 Pandemic went on for a year+ due to the slowdown in the summer and a deathly re-emergence come fall/winter. 

2. I'm praying this will be a 2019-type Hurricane season, or we have a pre-2016 boring season. Cause 2016, 2017, and 2018 were doozys and people still don't have infrastructure from 2017 Irma. Some people still don't have homes. One of my colleagues in the Keys is fighting the city to rebuild her home and currently lives in an unlivable house. Florida in MANY areas would not survive a bad hurricane season which is projected to be "above avg."


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Lute said:


> Does that mean they kicked him out?


Who knows. Pretty sure he hasnt been arrested. He is a republican Senator in a very red county. Their outrage is palpable but sometimes....meh. On the one hand I'm pissed and on the other, I be like: Here is your limited government.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> When Drake said it’s like swabbing your thoughts he wasn’t lying! Other people are saying the swab isn’t supposed to be left inside but I guess medical professionals are doing things differently.


Uh, was that done properly? I cannot watch that again and I have a strong stomach.  That poor lady nearly had a lobotomy.


----------



## tigereyes83

scarcity21 said:


> @tigereyes83 pray do tell


I’m hoping they release an autopsy....


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Uh, was that done properly? I cannot watch that again and I have a strong stomach.  That poor lady nearly had a lobotomy.


Idk what’s considered proper but I had a test done Monday and it wasn’t as deep and definitely wasn’t left in there for more than a few seconds. That looks wrong.


----------



## chocolat79

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The Director of the National Preparedness Division isnt there either. I forgot their name and their official title. He just keeps having himself and Pence and Poor Dr. Fauci keep going on and on about this when the 1st 2 have no experience in the matter. The people WITH experience are shut out.
> 
> Also---There is already an investigation about supplies.
> 
> 1. I realized a week or so ago that Dummy Drump sent 18 Tons of PPE to China and East Asia back in January. Thats 36,000 LBS of stuff for the folk in the back. Now I know why the Stockpile was thinned out, and the Federal Government was panic buying...and trumping all the US states bids for supplies even though that's what he told them to do. Its a bait and switch like no other.
> 2. Many Red States are getting priority over blue states for supplies from the Stockpile and the Pentagon. Florida got all its requests. Kentucky and Arkansas got more than what they asked for. Other red states got majority of their requests filled. And some blue states had their orders switched, cancelled (Massachusetts), and ordered, paid for, and when it got to shipping, the Pentagon mysteriously cancelled their order. That's why the Washington Post and the Boston Globe said he has Blood on his hands and More people will die before htere is a turnaround. So wear as much PPE as possible and get ready for the long haul....


Wow!! I heard about Donald Gump giving aid to China,  but I didn't know it was in this form. Makes so much sense now why up until the last couple days he's been denying there's a need for PPE and accusing healthcare workers of stealing.  It's because his behind went into the emergency supplies. He's such a big dummy!


----------



## chocolat79

TrulyBlessed said:


> When Drake said it’s like swabbing your thoughts he wasn’t lying! Other people are saying the swab isn’t supposed to be left inside but I guess medical professionals are doing things differently.


This doesn't look right.  When they swab for the flu at my hospital,  they go deep and fast.  But not this deep and they definitely don't let go of the swab to sit there.  I'll let someone with more expertise chime in though.


----------



## Ganjababy

I’m really scared to get the test. I don’t like the idea of the swab going up that far.


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> 2. *I'm praying this will be a 2019-type Hurricane season,* or we have a pre-2016 boring season. Cause 2016, 2017, and 2018 were doozys and people still don't have infrastructure from 2017 Irma.



I'm praying for just the opposite.  Dorian ripped through the Bahamas without mercy and people are still reeling from it.  Another "above average" season would be the death of us.   (Didn't realize that persons were still trying to bounce back from Irma over there).


----------



## Ganjababy

i Have decided not to go out without a mask now that studies have shown how far the virus travels


----------



## Ganjababy

Just saw on the news that they may  start shooting people in the Philippines if they continue to defy stay at home orders. Crazy.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idk what’s considered proper but I had a test done Monday and it wasn’t as deep and definitely wasn’t left in there for more than a few seconds. That looks wrong.


The change from that deep swab to front of the nose was recent.  Early test went really deep.  They made the change after a study showed more shallow test still detected the virus in 90% of cases and as a way people could do the test themselves at testing places.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*EMTs have stopped taking people in cardiac arrest to coronavirus-strained hospitals*
By Susan Edelman and Jorge Fitz-Gibbon

April 2, 2020 | 12:34am | Updated







Christopher Sadowski
Sign up for our special edition newsletter to get a daily update on the coronavirus pandemic.

Cardiac arrest victims whose hearts cannot be restarted at the scene are now being left there — rather than being brought to coronavirus-strained hospitals for further revival attempts, according to a new guidance for medical responders.

The Regional Emergency Medical Services Council of New York, which oversees the city’s ambulance service, issued the guidance on Tuesday in a letter obtained by The Post.

Previously, people whose hearts could not be restarted on the scene would be brought to the hospital.

But the new guidance is a grim calculus that’s meant to save lives, one veteran EMS worker told The Post.

“They’re trying to do what they can with the people who have the most likely chance of being saved,” the worker said.

Under the rule, “if you can’t get revived on scene, that’s it. They’re going to work on you, but if they can’t get a pulse back, they won’t transport you” to the hospital, the worker explained.

The decree — which took effect immediately — comes as city ERs and intensive-care units are swell with critically ill coronavirus patients.

Paramedics will still render aid at the scene under the directive.



Brooklyn Hospital uses forklift to move bodies into trucks

“Artificial ventilation and/or compressions must not be delayed,” the memo states, adding that chest “compressions must begin as soon as it is determined the patient does not have a pulse.”

But the guidelines change if the patient cannot be revived before arriving at a hospital.

“No adult non-traumatic or blunt traumatic cardiac arrest is to be transported to a hospital with manual or mechanical compression in progress without either return of spontaneous circulation (ROSC) or a direct order from a medical control physician unless there is imminent physical danger to the EMS provider on the scene,” the directive said.

“In the event a resuscitation is terminated, and the body is in public view, the body can be left in the custody of the NYPD.”

*SEE ALSO*

*NYPD considering 'DOA Teams' to collect bodies of coronavirus victims*
EMS workers were told to call a “NYPD DOA Removal” telephone number if the cops are delayed getting to the scene.

The Post revealed Wednesday that the NYPD was considering a volunteer “DOA Team” of detectives to retrieve the bodies of coronavirus victims as the number of fatalities from the deadly pandemic continues to grow.

Officials said Wednesday that death toll from the virus was at 1,374 with more than 45,000 cases.

The Regional Emergency Medical Services Council did not respond to a request for interview.


----------



## Ganjababy

Omg. I shuddered at that test picture.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

My niece who is a nurse in Florida just took a 2 month contract to work in NY. 5 grand a week and her housing stipend is tax free. She’s a smart girl and I’m sure she’ll be fine but my brother (her dad) is freaking out.


----------



## Ganjababy

*Anthony S. Fauci, the nation’s top infectious-diseases expert and the face of the U.S. response to the novel coronavirus pandemic, is facing growing threats to his personal safety, prompting the government to step up his security, according to people familiar with the matter.
https://apple.news/A5xzImGuyS6yVm52-_bxPrQ
*

The concerns include threats as well as unwelcome communications from fervent admirers, according to people with knowledge of deliberations inside the Department of Health and Human Services and the Department of Justice.

Fauci, 79, is the most outspoken member of the administration in favor of sweeping public health guidelines and is among the few officials willing to correct President Trump’s misstatements. Along with Deborah Birx, the coordinator for the White House’s task force, Fauci has encouraged the president to extend the timeline for social-distancing guidelines, presenting him with grim models about the possible toll of the pandemic.

“Now is the time, whenever you’re having an effect, not to take your foot off the accelerator and on the brake, but to just press it down on the accelerator,” he said Tuesday as the White House’s task force made some of those models public, warning of 100,000 to 240,000 deaths in the United States.

The exact nature of the threats against him was not clear. Greater exposure has led to more praise for the doctor but also more criticism.

Fauci has become a public target for some right-wing commentators and bloggers, who exercise influence over parts of the president’s base. As they press for the president to ease restrictions to reinvigorate economic activity, some of these figures have assailed Fauci and questioned his expertise.

Last month, an article depicting him as an agent of the “deep state” gained nearly 25,000 interactions on Facebook — meaning likes, comments and shares — as it was posted to large pro-Trump groups with titles such as “Trump Strong” and “Tampa Bay Trump Club.”

Alex Azar, the HHS secretary, recently grew concerned about Fauci’s safety as his profile rose and he endured more vitriolic criticism online, according to people familiar with the situation. In recent weeks, admirers have also approached Fauci, asking to him sign baseballs, along with other acts of adulation. It was determined that Fauci should have a security detail. Azar also has a security detail because he is in the presidential line of succession.

Asked Wednesday whether he was receiving security protection, Fauci told reporters, “I would have to refer you to HHS [inspector general] on that. I wouldn’t comment.”

The president interjected, saying, “He doesn’t need security. Everybody loves him.”

As Trump signals readiness to break with experts, his online base assails Fauci

HHS asked the U.S. Marshals Service to deputize a group of agents in the office of the HHS inspector general to provide protective services for the doctor, according to an official with knowledge of the request.

The U.S. Marshals Service conveyed the request to the deputy attorney general, who has authority over deputations for the purpose of providing protective services, with the recommendation that it be approved, according to the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to reveal sensitive plans that the person was not authorized to discuss.

A Justice Department official signed paperwork Tuesday authorizing HHS to provide its own security detail to Fauci, according to an administration official.

An HHS spokesperson declined to discuss details of the doctor’s security but said: “Dr. Fauci is an integral part of the U.S. Government’s response against covid-19. Among other efforts, he is leading the development of a covid-19 vaccine and he regularly appears at White House press briefings and media interviews.”

At the briefings, Fauci, who has advised presidents of both parties as director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, has spoken authoritatively about the spread of the coronavirus and the sacrifices involved in mitigating its effects.

He has at times corrected the president, in particular when prompted by reporters. After Trump said a covid-19 vaccine would be available in a couple of months, Fauci said it would in fact be available in about a year to a year and a half, at best.

His role has turned him into a hero for some. When he was absent from a briefing last month, followers who had grown accustomed to his frank assessments of the outbreak were alarmed that he might have been sidelined for his forthrightness. Many took to Twitter to ask, “Where is Dr. Fauci?” causing the question to trend on the platform.

He gained viral attention two days later when he placed his hand in front of his face in a gesture of apparent disbelief as Trump referred to the State Department as the “deep state department” from the White House briefing room.

Fauci has also given several interviews in which he has tempered praise for the president with doubts about his pronouncements, including about the viability of anti-malarial drugs as a treatment for the novel coronavirus. Most notably, he told the journal Science that he attempts to guide Trump’s statements but “can’t jump in front of the microphone and push him down.”

These moves have inspired fandom. But they have also drawn scorn from some of the president’s most vocal supporters, even as both men have sought to tamp down the appearance of tension.

“The president was right, and frankly Fauci was wrong,” Lou Dobbs said last week on his show on the Fox Business Network, referring to the use of experimental medicine.

Right-wing news and opinion sites have gone further, launching baseless smears against the doctor that have gained significant traction within pro-Trump communities online.

Outlets such as the Gateway Pundit and American Thinker seized on a 2013 email — released by WikiLeaks as part of a cache of communications hacked by Russian operatives — in which Fauci praised Hillary Clinton’s “stamina and capability” during her testimony as secretary of state before the congressional committee investigating the attacks in Benghazi, Libya.

The headline in the American Thinker referred to Fauci as a “Deep-State Hillary Clinton-loving stooge.” The author, Peter Barry Chowka, didn’t respond to requests for comment. When asked about the relevance of Fauci’s emails to his role in advising the White House’s coronavirus response, Jim Hoft, the editor of the Gateway Pundit, said, “I don’t have a problem with more information being shared about the doctor.”

The outlet has continued to criticize Fauci in recent days, saying that by offering new predictions about the possible death toll, Fauci and others were “going to destroy the U.S. economy based on total guesses and hysterical predictions.”

Several senior administration officials said that Trump respects Fauci and that the two generally have a good working relationship. Trump heeded the guidance of Fauci and Birx this week when he announced his administration would extend social-distancing guidelines for another 30 days. Last week, many health officials and experts grew worried when Trump said he hoped to reopen the country by Easter, even as coronavirus cases in the United States continue to rapidly climb.

The immunologist, who graduated first in his class from Cornell’s medical school, has been the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases since 1984. Between 1983 and 2002, he was the 13th-most-cited scientist among the 2.5 million to 3 million authors worldwide and across all disciplines publishing in scientific journals, according to the Institute for Scientific Information.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

MomofThreeBoys said:


> My niece who is a nurse in Florida just took a 2 month contract to work in NY. 5 grand a week and her housing stipend is tax free. She’s a smart girl and I’m sure she’ll be fine but my brother (her dad) is freaking out.


For how many hours cause some agencies are offering a lot more than that. 
There are some hotels offering free rooms up there.
I dunno if she has traveled before but be careful with the tax free money.  It's ok as long as she is also paying rent in Florida.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Jmartjrmd said:


> For how many hours cause some agencies are offering a lot more than that.
> There are some hotels offering free rooms up there.
> I dunno if she has traveled before but be careful with the tax free money.  It's ok as long as she is also paying rent in Florida.



48 hours but she’s at a private hospital so she is taking less money to be in a private hospital in a nice part of Manhattan vs. a city/public hospital.  Free hotels are not being offered for medical professionals at her hospital (as of right now). The tax free is based on the recent stimulus bill not current tax law from what she explained to me.  She is still paying rent on her appt in Florida.


----------



## vevster

I’m hearing over and over zinc being very important.

eta I’m at Trader Joe’s. They have security managing the lines.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

MomofThreeBoys said:


> 48 hours but she’s at a private hospital so she is taking less money to be in a private hospital in a nice part of Manhattan vs. a city/public hospital.  Free hotels are not being offered for medical professionals at her hospital (as of right now). The tax free is based on the recent stimulus bill not current tax law from what she explained to me.  She is still paying rent on her appt in Florida.


That's good to know.  The free hotel rooms were being offered by specific hotel chains not the hospitals themselves.
Some people are having a hard time finding housing because landlords are afraid they'll bring the virus or wont get paid.  If she hasn't found housing let me know and I can find out which hotels are doing it.  I know the 4 seasons was but it was only a certain one.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Jmartjrmd said:


> That's good to know.  The free hotel rooms were being offered by specific hotel chains not the hospitals themselves.
> Some people are having a hard time finding housing because landlords are afraid they'll bring the virus or wont get paid.  If she hasn't found housing let me know and I can find out which hotels are doing it.  I know the 4 seasons was but it was only a certain one.



Trust me, she tried with the hotel chains and got the run around. She called the hotels they told her to call the city (Dept of Emergency Mgmt) ,the city told her to work through her hospital. A hot mess.

I found her an apartment in Midtown Manhattan and a short train ride or a long walk to the hospital. A friend of a friend of mine who is staying at their home upstate is giving her his appmt for dirt cheap for 2 months. He said give him whatever she wants for it. 

But Thanks for the offer @Jmartjrmd!  Her boyfriend is a nurse and has been up there for a week and is staying with family. I can’t imagine why he would do that except that he is cheap and his family isn’t concerned about the virus.  He gets to keep his entire housing stipend of 2k a week.


----------



## Transformer

I wondering what will be the increased death toll due the non availability of medical care for thoes suffering from other illnesses.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Trust me, she tried with the hotel chains and got the run around. She called the hotels they told her to call the city (Dept of Emergency Mgmt) ,the city told her to work through her hospital. A hot mess.
> 
> I found her an apartment in Midtown Manhattan and a short train ride or a long walk to the hospital. A friend of a friend of mine who is staying at their home upstate is giving her his appmt for dirt cheap for 2 months. He said give him whatever she wants for it.
> 
> But Thanks for the offer @Jmartjrmd!  Her boyfriend is a nurse and has been up there for a week and is staying with family. I can’t imagine why he would do that except that he is cheap and his family isn’t concerned about the virus.  He gets to keep his entire housing stipend of 2k a week.


Ok great.   Got it all covered.   Best wishes for her!!  I just saw the Patriots went and got 1.5 million masks so hopefully she will have PPE.
I wanted to go but got scolded by everyone.  So I guess I gotta sit this one out.


----------



## dancinstallion

Transformer said:


> I wondering what will be the increased death toll due the non availability of medical care for thoes suffering from other illnesses.



More than actual covid deaths


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Jmartjrmd said:


> Ok great.   Got it all covered.   Best wishes for her!!  I just saw the Patriots went and got 1.5 million masks so hopefully she will have PPE.
> I wanted to go but got scolded by everyone.  So I guess I gotta sit this one out.


Another reason I wanted her at a private hospital, less worries about PPE.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*'I literally thought I wasn’t gonna make it': 29-year-old Ga. nurse, bodybuilder on ventilator for COVID-19 improves*
Lindsey Basye, Andy Pierrotti

1 day ago
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB11YVMT?ocid=sl
http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB11YVMT?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB11YVMT?ocid=st
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB11YVMT?ocid=sw

https://longhaircareforum.com/sms:?...s http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB11YVMT?ocid=sms





HD
OFF


'This is what COVID-19 put me through': 11Alive investigator gives personal experience after testing positive

While intubated with breathing tubes down his throat, Quawn James took a selfie. He didn’t know if he would make it out alive, but he knew what he wanted to do with the picture if he did.

“I knew I needed to take a picture. I knew that if I did make it, I was gonna make a post and say ‘Yea, you’ve got someone here with no health problems at all, health care provider, physically healthy and this is what happened to me,'" said James.





HD
OFF


29-year-old Georgia nurse, bodybuilder on ventilator for COVID-19 improves

It started about three weeks ago when the 29-year-old nurse practitioner and avid flag football player thought he had a cold. He had a fever, chills and body aches. At the time, no coughing or shortness of breath.

He admitted himself into the Emory St. Joseph campus near Dunwoody, where he worked in its ER for nearly five years.

*RELATED: Coronavirus updates: US death toll eclipses China's official count*

At first, staff diagnosed him with pneumonia. The hospital tested him for COVID-19 by putting a cotton swab in the back of his nose. It came back negative.

James asked for another test. This time, staff took a sample of his mucus from the back of throat. That test confirmed he had COVID-19.

About that same time, James couldn’t breathe on his own. The virus also caused his heart to enlarge.

The scariest moment, though, happened when his breathing tube clogged -- cutting off his oxygen.

“At that moment in time, I did not think I was going to make it because it took a while for the nurses to get in there,” said James.

The virus caught James by surprise because he does not have any underlying health conditions. He’s competed in bodybuilding events and watches what he puts in his body. 

“Before this, I had not even had a cold in eight years. So, for this to happen, it was very shocking,” James said.






© Provided by WXIA-TV Atlanta
*RELATED: Why you're not seeing COVID-19 recovery numbers in Georgia*

While in the ICU, James said he could not receive visitors. Even some hospital staff were nervous about coming into his room. 

“When you’re in the hospital, and in isolation, it feels like you’re left behind. Like, no one wants to come into your room because you have to put on all this gear,” said James. “I got to the point where I just asked the nurse if she can just leave stuff at the door and they actually did it. Like, they wouldn’t come inside there.”

James is not sure how he contracted the virus. He specializes in addiction and mental health recovery. So, he currently does not work in a traditional hospital setting.

After nearly 10 days in the ICU, James is now home. He posted the picture he took of himself intubated on social media to warn other young people who don’t think they’re at risk, that this could happen to them.

“As someone as healthy as I was, I was literally on my death bed. And I’m trying to tell people they need to take care of themselves and they need to take this seriously,” said James.


----------



## Ganjababy

I have never seen an intubated patient take a selfie lol. Creepy...


----------



## Chromia

shelli4018 said:


> I’ve noticed an increase in anxiety when I go grocery shopping. Just noticing the number of people out with NO protection boggles my mind. Then spending a good chunk of time sanitizing everything when I get home is just stressful. Once everything is put away I can finally relax.
> 
> Luckily each outing is less and less stressful because I’m building new systems....a new way of being in public. We’re literally learning new skills on the fly, ladies. Once we’ve mastered them we’ll find a new normal. Things will become easier as they become habits.
> 
> Currently I’m working on:
> 1. personal protection stuff: mask, gloves, sanitizer/disinfectant.
> 2. Habits: hand washing, social distancing in public
> 3. Shopping plan: always make a list! Choosing the optimal time/place to shop.
> 
> What are you guys working on? Any tips or tricks you want to share?


I did my first curbside pickup yesterday.  I'm lucky that I was able to get an available day & time for that.

As I was driving through the parking lot I saw 2 people wearing scrubs walking into the store.    Maybe they were clean scrubs and they were shopping _before_ work, but probably not.

Yes, sanitizing everything is stressful.  It took longer than I thought to wipe everything down or wash things off before I put everything away.


----------



## MzRhonda

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Wow, I did not know that!  I hope it was brought up repeatedly on news.


It is brought up and he does what he always does deny and blame a Obama


----------



## MzRhonda

vevster said:


> I’m hearing over and over zinc being very important.
> 
> eta I’m at Trader Joe’s. They have security managing the lines.


I take a Zinc liquid supplement daily


----------



## vevster

MzRhonda said:


> I take a Zinc liquid supplement daily


Soooo important and yes liquid is the best.


----------



## vevster

My one mask broke today. My sister is making me masks but they aren’t ready yet.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

MzRhonda said:


> I take a Zinc liquid supplement daily



Do you have a brand recommendation for liquid zinc? I tend to have a pretty tough stomach but Zinc tablets take my stomach out! Probably a sign of deficiency. I’ve only tried the Megafood brand.


----------



## Chromia

Kanky said:


> How do you all feel about the safety of eating takeout? I haven't eaten anything not cooked at home since this whole message started.  I don't believe that takeout cooked, plated and served by poorly paid people who won't get paid if they don't show up to work is safe.  I think that they are telling us it is fine for the same supply chain type reasons that they are telling us not to wear masks. Grocery store supply chains aren't designed to feed everyone all of the time. In normal times people eat a lot of meals out and grocery stores can't keep up if we all stop eating takeout.


I stopped getting takeout.  Would the staff prepare my order with the same care that they would want an order prepared for themselves and their families?  Probably not.

I used to get takeout at least once a week.  It'll be a while before I get it again.  My local news keeps saying to support local restaurants, but no thanks.


----------



## yaya24

Appearntly some folks in Houston TX think this is not serious..  This is from a friend's story yesterday. It's a video.

I told him he's part of the problem. He thinks because they are outside it's fine.


----------



## SoniT

Chromia said:


> I did my first curbside pickup yesterday.  I'm lucky that I was able to get an available day & time for that.
> 
> As I was driving through the parking lot I saw 2 people wearing scrubs walking into the store.    Maybe they were clean scrubs and they were shopping _before_ work, but probably not.
> 
> Yes, sanitizing everything is stressful.  It took longer than I thought to wipe everything down or wash things off before I put everything away.



I agree that sanitizing everything is stressful. I'm doing it though. Me and my husband have a whole system. We have a designated "decontamination" area for the items that we brought home. It takes a while but we are being very diligent about it.


----------



## Peppermynt

SoniT said:


> I agree that sanitizing everything is stressful. I'm doing it though. Me and my husband have a whole system. We have a designated "decontamination" area for the items that we brought home. It takes a while but we are being very diligent about it.



Exact same thing here. Got our peapod delivery from Giant this morning. We have a dry goods "station" in the front of the garage where we don gloves and everything goes on towels and we spray it all down (flipping over as needed) with Lysol. Those then sit for 24 hours. Refrigerator and freezer items same thing, but they go into the fridge/freezer in a half hour or once dry from the Lysol. Fruits veggies will sit in garage til we have a chance to soak them in soapy water. All plastic bags that held the groceries go into a box and sit on the one side in the garage for a couple days (I figure we will need small trash bags inside once the current corona-free pile of bags runs out). 

Same with packages. If its a dry item we spray the box and leave it (we've been shipping items so we need the boxes, or will use them to help start a fire in the firepit ... or in the grill when we grill.) Then the item itself is sprayed once we open the box and it too sits for a while.

Its a real pain but we're getting used to it and I'm glad we're both taking this seriously. I can't imagine if we weren't on the same page - I might have to lock him out the house.


----------



## shelli4018

SoniT said:


> I agree that sanitizing everything is stressful. I'm doing it though. Me and my husband have a whole system. We have a designated "decontamination" area for the items that we brought home. It takes a while but we are being very diligent about it.



We don’t use our front door/ foyer anymore. Our staging area is a small corner of the kitchen near the side door. We have disinfectant, sanitizer, DIY spray with bleach. When anyone has been out we change clothes and place them in the laundry room immediately for washing. 

We accidentally got fresh air today as our 8lb chihuahua decided to take herself for a walk after breakfast. Apparently she made friends with 2 little girls down the street. I’m so annoyed with that chick. My husband is filling in the hole under the gate she dug. She’s a jerk. Doesn’t look remorseful at all. Lol.


----------



## werenumber2

Transformer said:


> I wondering what will be the increased death toll due the non availability of medical care for thoes suffering from other illnesses.



I was also thinking about this along with the decreased death toll from automobile accidents now that more people are at home and off the roads. I couldn’t help but think that all those people who perished in that helicopter accident that killed Kobe Bryant would still be here


----------



## urbanchic

yaya24 said:


> Appearntly some folks in Houston TX think this is not serious..  This is from a friend's story yesterday. It's a video.
> 
> I told him he's part of the problem. He thinks because they are outside it's fine. View attachment 457529 View attachment 457533 View attachment 457525 View attachment 457527



I witnessed it myself. Yesterday was gorgeous in Houston. I would normally sit out on the hill at that particular park on a day like yesterday. But I decided just to drive around the park as a mini get away. I did not get out due to the pandemic.

 Those pictures do not do the attendance justice. IT WAS PACKED. I couldn’t believe it. I had a hard time finding a parking spot so that I can sit in my car and chill for a minute. It was crazy.


----------



## MzRhonda

TrulyBlessed said:


> Do you have a brand recommendation for liquid zinc? I tend to have a pretty tough stomach but Zinc tablets take my stomach out! Probably a sign of deficiency. I’ve only tried the Megafood brand.


I have a side business and that’s where I get my liquid bio minerals such as zinc and silver


----------



## yaya24

The video he shared was packed!!! 





urbanchic said:


> I witnessed it myself. Yesterday was gorgeous in Houston. I would normally sit out on the hill at that particular park on a day like yesterday. But I decided just to drive around the park as a mini get away. I did not get out due to the pandemic.
> 
> Those pictures do not do the attendance justice. IT WAS PACKED. I couldn’t believe it. I had a hard time finding a parking spot so that I can sit in my car and chill for a minute. It was crazy.


----------



## UmSumayyah

yaya24 said:


> Appearntly some folks in Houston TX think this is not serious..  This is from a friend's story yesterday. It's a video.
> 
> I told him he's part of the problem. He thinks because they are outside it's fine. View attachment 457529 View attachment 457533 View attachment 457525 View attachment 457527


It's so easy to stay 6 feet apart when you are outside.   ridiculous


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Experts tell White House coronavirus can spread through talking or even just breathing
By Elizabeth Cohen, Senior Medical Correspondent
Updated Apr 2, 2020
(CNN) - A prestigious scientific panel told the White House Wednesday night that research shows coronavirus can be spread not just by sneezes or coughs, but also just by talking, or possibly even just breathing. 
"While the current [coronavirus] specific research is limited, the results of available studies are consistent with aerosolization of virus from normal breathing," according to the letter, written by Dr. Harvey Fineberg, chairman of a committee with the National Academy of Sciences. 
Fineberg told CNN that he will wear start wearing a mask when he goes to the grocery store.   
"I'm not going to wear a surgical mask, because clinicians need those," said Fineberg, former dean of the Harvard School of Public Health. "But I have a nice western-style bandana I might wear. Or I have a balaclava. I have some pretty nice options." 
Dr. Anthony Fauci, a key member of the White House's coronavirus task force, told CNN Tuesday that the idea of recommending broad use of masks in the US to prevent the spread of coronavirus is under "very active discussion" by the group. 
Fineberg, chair of the NAS' Standing Committee on Emerging Infectious Diseases and 21st Century Health Threats, said his letter was sent Wednesday evening in response to a query from Kelvin Droegemeier with the Office of Science and Technology Policy at the White House. 
"This letter responds to your question concerning the possibility that [coronavirus] could be spread by conversation, in addition to sneeze/cough-induced droplets," the letter states. "Currently available research supports the possibility that [coronavirus] could be spread via bioaerosols generated directly by patients' exhalation," it continues. 
According to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the virus spreads from person to person when people are within about 6 feet of each other "through respiratory droplets produced when an infected person coughs or sneezes." 
Fineberg told CNN this is true, but that research shows that aerosolized droplets produced by talking or possibly even by just breathing can also spread the virus. 
His letter explains that research at a hospital in China shows the virus can be suspended in the air when doctors and nurses remove protective gear, or when floors are cleaned, or when staff move around. 
Research by the University of Nebraska shows that genetic material from the virus was found in patients' rooms more than 6 feet away from the patients, according to the letter. 
Fineberg said it's possible that aerosolized coronavirus droplets can hang in the air and potentially infect someone who walks by later. 
He added, however, that coronavirus is not as infectious as measles or tuberculosis.
How long coronavirus lingers in the air depends on several factors, including how much virus an infected individual puts out when breathing or talking, and also on the amount of circulation in the air, he said. 
"If you generate an aerosol of the virus with no circulation in a room, it's conceivable that if you walk through later, you could inhale the virus," Fineberg said. "But if you're outside, the breeze will likely disperse it."


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> My one mask broke today. My sister is making me masks but they aren’t ready yet.


These are better than nothing if you have to go out.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> i Have decided not to go out without a mask now that studies have shown how far the virus travels


How far does it travel?


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> These better than nothing if you have to go out.


She just called from the post office. I’ll have my masks by Saturday.


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


> Do you have a brand recommendation for liquid zinc? I tend to have a pretty tough stomach but Zinc tablets take my stomach out! Probably a sign of deficiency. I’ve only tried the Megafood brand.



You need to eat it with food. I take it halfway through my meal. We also split our zinc tabs in half and we havent had any more stomach issues since doing that.


----------



## vevster

Ladies tell your menfolk about the importance of a good hand cream after washing hands. If the skin cracks, the virus can get in that way.


----------



## Ganjababy

An MIT researcher says gaseous clouds could carry droplets of all sizes up to 27 feet, though doctors contend 6 feet is adequate against coronavirus.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...esearcher-lydia-bourouiba-27-feet/5091526002/



Black Ambrosia said:


> How far does it travel?


----------



## vevster

BREAKING
I just got a text from NYC asking people to self report their COVID status.  Here it is below:



> Notify NYC: Confidentially self-report COVID-19 status and symptoms by visiting nyc.gov/cv19engagementportal


----------



## SoniT

I'm just venting but being at home all the time has my sleep pattern thrown off and I also have to remind myself of what day if the week it is. It's weird.


----------



## Ganjababy

I thought today was wed. Dh had to remind me. I’m just here getting fatter and lazier...





SoniT said:


> I'm just venting but being at home all the time has my sleep pattern thrown off and I also have to remind myself of what day if the week it is. It's weird.


----------



## Ganjababy

APRIL 02, 2020 / 07:13 PM / UPDATED 4 MINUTES AGO

*U.S. officials redistribute protective gear seized from alleged hoarder*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. officials said on Thursday they would distribute a stockpile of personal protective equipment, including 192,000 N95 respirator masks, which they seized this week from an alleged hoarder.

The departments of Justice (DOJ) and Health and Human Services (HHS) said the equipment had been seized by a task force set up to crack down on coronavirus-related hoarding and price gouging.

The material included 130,000 surgical masks, 598,000 medical grade gloves, surgical gowns, disinfectant towels and bottles of hand sanitizer and spray disinfectant.

It will be distributed to health authorities in New York and New Jersey, the U.S. epicenter of a pandemic that has so far killed nearly 5,000 Americans.

Local officials have been scrambling to secure protective gear, which is in short supply. An emergency stockpile maintained by the U.S. government has been nearly exhausted.

Officials said they seized the supplies from Baruch Feldheim, a 43-year-old Brooklyn man arrested on March 30 for lying about his activity and coughing on FBI agents who questioned him.

Feldheim’s defense lawyer, James Moriarty, denied the charges and said his client had not yet entered a plea.

According to court documents, Feldheim offered to sell around 1,000 N95 masks and other materials to a New Jersey doctor for $12,000, which federal authorities said was approximately a 700 percent markup over the normal prices.

Investigators said Feldheim told the doctor he could pick up the materials at an auto repair shop in Irvington, New Jersey.

The doctor told investigators the auto repair shop contained enough materials, including hand sanitizers, antiseptic wipes and surgical supplies, to outfit an entire hospital.

FBI agents also observed people walking away from Feldheim’s residence with boxes or bags that appeared to contain medical supplies.

When federal agents questioned Feldheim outside his home on March 29, they said he coughed on them and told them he had COVID-19, the respiratory disease caused by the coronavirus, according to a court affidavit.

The seized material will be delivered to the New Jersey Department of Health, the New York State Department of Health and the New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene.

Reporting by Mark Hosenball; Editing by Andy Sullivan and Daniel Wallis


https://apple.news/AFkLA1sVASySugsb3E9sn3A


----------



## brg240




----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ganjababy said:


> I have never seen an intubated patient take a selfie lol. Creepy...


Ikr..I couldnt stand it.  I had to be out on a propofol drip except the 2 hours they gave me to sink or swim.  I felt like I was choking all the time.  After 5 rounds on a ventilator I never want to go down that road again.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

brg240 said:


>


I would need much more information.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I would need much more information.


The Detroit metro area has the most cases and it's 80% black.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/nurses-protest-ppe-shortages-15-hospitals/


----------



## Guapa1

Ganjababy said:


> @Chicoro and @Guapa1 checking up on you ladies. Please check in.


 Thank you @Gangababy. I'm feeling a lot better and only cough when I try to talk now. How's your aunty? 
@shelli4018 how's your niece?



shasha8685 said:


> This stuff really sucks when it hits home. My dad went to the hospital this weekend with what was initially diagnosed as the flu. Turns out it was COVID-19. Thankfully, he is doing much better now!



I hope your dad is feeling a lot better now.


----------



## Ganjababy

*Las Vegas parking lot turned into 'homeless shelter' with social distancing markers*


City says parking lot marked to distance residents from each other was best option after virus forced another shelter to close


Coronavirus – live US updates
Live global updates
See all our coronavirus coverage
Mario Koran

Tue 31 Mar 2020 03.14 BSTLast modified on Tue 31 Mar 2020 18.27 BS
 Homeless people sleep in a parking lot with spaces marked for social distancing in Las Vegas. Photograph: Steve Marcus/Reuters
Images of homeless people sleeping in a converted parking lot in Las Vegas have sparked criticism, even as the city officials describe an “emergency situation” and say the solution was the best option after another shelter was forced to close amid the coronavirus crisis. 

Over the weekend, authorities in Las Vegas needed to find additional sleeping space for the city’s sizable homeless population when a 500-bed overnight shelter closed after a client tested positive for the new coronavirus.

Officials turned a parking lot into a makeshift shelter, saying spaces for sleeping were drawn 6ft apart in observance of federal social distancing guidelines.

Many white boxes were covered up with blue mats that could be more easily cleaned. But photos of the temporary shelter showing people sleeping close to each other on the ground, some within arm’s reach, sparked backlash on social media.

Jace Radke, spokesperson for the city of Las Vegas, said the city and county had worked to open the temporary shelter after Catholic Charities closed and the city’s other shelter, Courtyard Homeless Resource Center, was nearly filled to capacity.




FacebookTwitterPinterest
 Blue mats were laid down for people to sleep on. Photograph: Ethan Miller/Getty Images
Officials set up the new shelter in the parking lot of the Cashman Center, which most recently has hosted soccer games. A city official said the inside of the Cashman Center could not be used as shelter because it was reserved for overflow hospital space.

Homelessness is a continuing crisis in southern Nevada, with at least 6,500 people camped on streets or in storm drains at any given time.

On Saturday, roughly a dozen medical and physician assistant students from Touro University were on hand to help officials set up the shelter.

Touro University med students & physician asst. students have arrived to help with our temp. homeless facility at Cashman Center. It’s coming together! #coronavirus #Vegas








Due to the closure of Catholic Charities, we are joining with @CityOfLasVegas & area homeless providers to set up a temporary shelter @ Cashman Center. It will open tonight & run through April 3rd, when Catholic Charities will reopen #coronavirus #Vegas








153
5:11 PM - Mar 28, 2020 · Las Vegas, NV
Twitter Ads info and privacy

86 people are talking about this



Radke said Catholic Charities planned to reopen within the week and that medical staff would be available near the Cashman Center to screen people for symptoms and get them medical help if they showed signs of being infected.

The blue mats laid down for people to sleep are easier to clean than the 24,000-sq-ft carpet squares volunteers had first used at the parking lot, which cannot be power washed.

But many on Twitter have criticized the move, pointing to photos of people who appear to be sleeping on the ground or on unseen patches of carpet.
https://twitter.com/Manda_like_wine/status/1244602911084154880

Nevada, a state in one of the richest countries in the world, has painted social-distancing boxes on a concrete parking lot for the homeless to sleep in.




“After criminalizing homelessness this year, Las Vegas is now packing people into concrete grids out of sight,” tweeted Julián Castro, the former presidential hopeful and mayor of San Antonio, who served as the secretary of housing under Barack Obama.

After criminalizing homelessness this year, Las Vegas is now packing people into concrete grids out of sight.

There are 150K hotel rooms in Vegas going unused right now. How about public-private cooperation (resources) to temporarily house them there? And fund permanent housing!




“There are 150K hotel rooms in Vegas going unused right now. How about public-private cooperation (resources) to temporarily house them there? And fund permanent housing!”

Radke said he could not speak to specific photos but said they may have been taken of the sections of parking lot that were not yet covered when officials ran out of mats.

“Look, this is an emergency situation. People are always going to criticize. But the city and county are working to ensure people can get the resources they need,” he said, adding that the state’s *stay-at-home order* “is easier said than done for people who are homeless”.

Despite the backlash, the shelter was a welcome sight to Denise Lankford, who is unhoused.

“I’m about to cry,” Lankford told the CNN affiliate KLAS. “This right here is helping us feel secure, feel safe. Other places, you don’t feel safe.”

Before coronavirus landed in the global spotlight, the city had begun cracking down on people living outdoors. In November, the city council approved a law that made sitting, resting or “lodging” on sidewalks a misdemeanor punishable with up to six months in jail or fines of up to $1,000 in most neighborhoods.

While the mayor, Carolyn Goodman, said the city’s “entire effort is humanitarian and compassionate”, housing advocates worried that the “no lodging” convictions would haunt people for the rest of their lives.

Homelessness is a widespread problem across the western US, particularly in California, where more than 40,000 people live in shelters on a given night.

Advocates and shelter residents have warned that unsanitary and inhumane conditions raise significant concerns for the battle against the spread of the coronavirus.

https://twitter.com/JulianCastro/status/1244700056151867392


----------



## Ganjababy

It’s good you are getting better. It’s good news for those who had it and got over it. Really good news. You can send me some of your plasma please. Thanks lol.

She is taking it easy. Thanks for asking. 





Guapa1 said:


> Thank you @Gangababy. I'm feeling a lot better and only cough when I try to talk now. How's your aunty?
> @shelli4018 how's your niece?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your dad is feeling a lot better now.


----------



## meka72

Happening in a mostly black area of Louisville, KY.


----------



## Ganjababy

*The Coronavirus Doesn't Discriminate, But U.S. Health Care Showing Familiar Biases*
April 2, 202012:37 PM ET


BLAKE FARMER








While more affluent parts of Nashville have had testing sites for weeks, this drive-through testing site at Meharry Medical College, in a historically African American neighborhood, experienced weeks of delays because staff couldn't acquire the needed testing supplies and gear like masks and gloves. It finally opened March 30.

Ken Morris/Meharry Medical College
The new coronavirus doesn't discriminate. But physicians in public health and on the front lines say that in the response to the pandemic, they can already see the emergence of familiar patterns of racial and economic bias.

In one analysis, it appears doctors may be less likely to refer African Americans for testing when they show up for care with signs of infection. 

The bio-tech data firm Rubix Life Sciences, based in Boston, reviewed recent billing information in several states, and found that an African American with symptoms like cough and fever was less likely to be given one of the scarce coronavirus tests. 

Delays in diagnosis and treatment can be harmful, especially for racial or ethnic minority groups that have higher rates of certain diseases, such as diabetes, high blood pressure and kidney disease. Those chronic illnesses can lead to more severe cases of COVID-19. 

On the campus of Meharry Medical College — a historically black institution in Nashville — drive-through testing tents sat empty for weeks, because the school couldn't acquire the necessary testing equipment and protective gear like gloves and masks.

 Dr. James Hildreth, president of Meharry and an infectious disease specialist.

His medical school is located in the heart of Nashville, where there were no screening centers until this week. 

Most of the testing in the region took place at walk-in clinics managed by Vanderbilt University Medical Center, and those are primarily located in historically white areas like Belle Meade and Brentwood, Tennessee.

Hildreth says he's observed no overt bias on the part of health care workers, and doesn't suspect any.

But he says the distribution of testing sites shows a disparity in access to medical care that has long persisted. 

'I pray I'm wrong'

But if anyone should be prioritized, Hildreth says it's minority communities, where people already have more risk factors like diabetes and lung disease.

"We cannot afford to not have the resources to be distributed where they need to be," he says. "Otherwise, the virus will do great harm in some communities and less in others."

In Memphis, a heat map shows where coronavirus testing is taking place. It reveals that most screening is happening in the predominantly white and well-off suburbs, not the majority black, lower-income neighborhoods.

Rev. Earle Fisher has been warning his African American congregation that the response to the pandemic may fall along the city's usual divides.

"I pray I'm wrong," Fisher says. "I think we're about to witness an inequitable distribution of the medical resources too."

Around the nation, concentrated pockets are popping up. In Milwaukee, African Americans made up all of the city's first eight fatalities. 

Wisconsin Governor Tony Evers says he wants to know why black communities seem to be hit so hard. "It's a crisis within a crisis," Evers said in a video statement.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is also on the ground on the north side of Milwaukee, as well as several other hot spots, looking into the outbreak in black neighborhoods. Nationwide, it's difficult to know how minority populations are faring because the CDC isn't reporting any data on race. 

A few states are releasing more demographic data, but it's incomplete. Virginia is reporting race, yet the state's report is missing that information for two-thirds of confirmed cases. 

Dr. Georges Benjamin of the American Public Health Association has been pushing health officials to start monitoring race and income in the response to COVID-19.

"We want people to collect the data in an organized, professional, scientific manner and show who's getting it and who's not getting it," Benjamin says. "Recognize that we very well may see these health inequities."

The subjectivity of symptoms

Until he's convinced otherwise, Benjamin says he assumes the usual disparities are at play.

"Experience has taught all of us that if you're poor, if you're of color, you're going to get services second," he says.

The subjectivity of coronavirus symptoms is what worries Dr. Ebony Hilton the most.

"The person comes in, they're complaining of chest pain, they're complaining of shortness of breath, they have a cough, I can't quantify that," she says.

Hilton is an anesthesiologist at the University of Virginia Medical Center who has been raising concerns.

She sees problems across the board, from the way social media is being used as a primary way of educating the public to how quickly drive-through testing has expanded. The first requires internet connection. The second, a car.

Hilton says the country can't afford to overlook race, even during a swiftly moving pandemic.

"If you don't get a test, if you die, you're not going to be listed as dying from COVID," she says. "You're just going to be dead."
https://www.npr.org/sections/health...-care-showing-familiar-biases?t=1585860898348


----------



## King of Sorrow

I hope New Yorkers (NYC) are also watching de Blasio's briefings. He gives a lot of information on programs to assist people


NYC now recommending you go out with a homemade face_covering_.

*FIRST COME FIRST SERVED. APPLY ASAP!: *Federal Paycheck Protection: https://www.sba.gov/funding-program...elief-options/paycheck-protection-program-ppp
*Loan Information*
The Paycheck Protection Program is a loan designed to provide a direct incentive for small businesses to keep their workers on the payroll.

SBA will forgive loans if all employees are kept on the payroll for eight weeks and the money is used for payroll, rent, mortgage interest, or utilities.

You can apply through any existing SBA 7(a) lender or through any federally insured depository institution, federally insured credit union, and Farm Credit System institution that is participating. Other regulated lenders will be available to make these loans once they are approved and enrolled in the program. You should consult with your local lender as to whether it is participating in the program.

Lenders may begin processing loan applications as soon as April 3, 2020. The Paycheck Protection Program will be available through June 30, 2020.​
*Free Meals*
*The New York City Department of Education is committed to making three free meals available daily for any New Yorker. *Any New Yorker who wants one can get three free meals a day at more than 400 Meal Hubs across the city.


Meals can be picked up at all Meal Hubs 7:30 am to 1:30 pm, Monday through Friday
Meals Hubs will operate for children and families from 7:30 am to 11:30 am, and for adults from 11:30 am to 1:30 pm
No one will be turned away at any time
All adults and children can pick up three meals at one time
Vegetarian and halal options available at all sites

No dining space is available, so meals must be eaten off premises
Parents and guardians may pick up meals for their children
No registration or ID required
https://www.schools.nyc.gov/school-life/food/free-meals​


----------



## SpiritJunkie

@Guapa1 glad your better!


----------



## vevster

SpiritJunkie said:


> @Guapa1 glad your better!


Me too!!


----------



## fifi134

Where are y’all getting masks, and are you getting reusable or disposable ones?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I believe this is North Korea’s method to the madness as well.


----------



## vevster

fifi134 said:


> Where are y’all getting masks, and are you getting reusable or disposable ones?


My cousin who sews made me some masks. There are you tube tutorials on how to make them to CDC specs.

These are cloth which can be washed. My plan is to wash them then when dry hit them with a hot iron with steam to kill any corona.


----------



## Coilystep




----------



## meka72




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## nycutiepie

This is why NY numbers are crazy. The Jews want to congregate and many are still getting on crowded trains. These pics are supposedly from today.


----------



## Dposh167

I really wasn't gonna make a mask....but now I think I am. I have a few older family members that will need one and since we're all in NY, i guess it's just smart. I worked for a home textile company and have allergen barrier pillowcases I'm going to cut up and sew into masks. I don't have enough, so I'll probably go to Target and buy 1-2 more pairs of allergen barrier cases and make more. I trust that fabric over grabbing some old scarf. It's the best I can do at this point


----------



## MileHighDiva

fifi134 said:


> Where are y’all getting masks, and are you getting reusable or disposable ones?


Both, I ordered some disposable N95 ones on aliexpre$$ and ordered some cloth/washable ones stateside from a black vendor.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


>


I needed this earlier today. I tried washing cabbage and was just confused. I guess something like that can't be properly washed until you're ready to use it.


Dposh167 said:


> I really wasn't gonna make a mask....but now I think I am. I have a few older family members that will need one and since we're all in NY, i guess it's just smart. I worked for a home textile company and have allergen barrier pillowcases I'm going to cut up and sew into masks. I don't have enough, so I'll probably go to Target and buy 1-2 more pairs of allergen barrier cases and make more. I trust that fabric over grabbing some old scarf. It's the best I can do at this point


This reminded me that my furnace filter has some sort of allergen protection layer. I’m not making a mask but I bet that material would also be better than a scarf.


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> People who are taking hydroxychloroquine for their lupus or arthritis are complaining that they can't get refills for their prescriptions because the pharmacies are out of stock.
> Now I see a report telling people to stop taking chloroquine for covid-19 because it is ineffective.



They just released another study showing hydrochloroquine is effective. 


*Malaria Drug Helps Virus Patients Improve, in Small Study*

A group of moderately ill people were given hydroxychloroquine, which appeared to ease their symptoms quickly, but more research is needed.

Image_




The study, which has not yet undergone peer review, was small and limited to patients who were mildly or moderately ill, not severe cases. Credit...John Phillips/Getty Images
By Denise Grady
_

_April 1, 2020_
_
The malaria drug hydroxychloroquine helped to speed the recovery of a small number of patients who were mildly ill from the coronavirus, doctors in China reported this week.

Cough, fever and pneumonia went away faster, and the disease seemed less likely to turn severe in people who received hydroxychloroquine than in a comparison group not given the drug. The authors of the report said that the medication was promising, but that more research was needed to clarify how it might work in treating coronavirus disease and to determine the best way to use it.

“It’s going to send a ripple of excitement out through the treating community,” said Dr. William Schaffner, an infectious disease expert at Vanderbilt University.


The study was small and limited to patients who were mildly or moderately ill, not severe cases. Like many reports about the coronavirus, it was posted at medRxiv, an online server for medical articles, before undergoing peer review by other researchers._

_The earlier reports from France and China drew criticism because they did not include control groups to compare treated versus untreated patients. Researchers called the reports anecdotal, and said the lack of controls made it impossible to determine whether the drugs worked.

Among health officials who declined to endorse the drugs, and who called for clinical trials, were some members of the president’s coronavirus task force — including Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, and Dr. Stephen Hahn, commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration.

The new study, of 62 patients with an average age of about 45, did have a control group. It was conducted at the Renmin Hospital of Wuhan University, in Wuhan, China. The patients were carefully chosen to exclude people with medical problems that could be made worse by hydroxychloroquine, like abnormal heart rhythms, certain eye diseases, and liver or kidney problems.

Half the subjects — the controls — received just the usual care given to coronavirus patients, and half had usual care plus hydroxychloroquine. The usual care included oxygen, antiviral drugs, antibiotics and other treatments._

_Their disease was considered mild, even though all had pneumonia that showed up on CT scans. After giving informed consent, they were assigned at random to either the hydroxychloroquine or the control group. They were treated for five days, and their fevers and coughing were monitored. They also had chest CT scans the day before the study treatment began, and the day after it ended.

Coughing and fever eased a day or so earlier in the patients who received hydroxychloroquine, and pneumonia improved in 25 of 31, as opposed to 17 of 31 in the controls.

The illness turned severe in four patients — all in the control group.

Two patients had minor side effects from hydroxychloroquine: One had a rash and another had a headache.

Dr. Schaffner cautioned that the results applied only to patients with relatively mild illness, like the ones in the study, and could not be generalized to advanced cases.

“If you want to treat people who are already seriously ill, we don’t know how well this will work,” he said.

If the drug is helping, it is not clear how. There are two possible ways. In laboratory studies, it can stop the virus from invading cells. But hydroxychloroquine can also dial back an overactive immune system, which is why it can treat autoimmune diseases. And a powerful immune reaction to the coronavirus is suspected of playing a role in some of the severest cases of the disease.

“We don’t know which of the pharmacologic aspects of hydroxychloroquine are most active, the antiviral part, or the immunomodulatory part,” Dr. Schaffner said. “We don’t know, but it does reinforce the notion, as the authors say briefly, it reinforces the thinking about the nature of many of these pneumonias we are seeing, which seem to have an immune basis, as opposed to being secondary bacterial pneumonia, which we see so often in influenza.”_

_Oracle Providing White House With Software to Study Unproven Coronavirus Drugs
March 24, 2020

With Minimal Evidence, Trump Asks F.D.A. to Study Malaria Drugs for Coronavirus
March 19, 2020



_


----------



## chocolat79

TrulyBlessed said:


> View attachment 457555


JK is devil incarnate just like Donald Gump. I watched Dirty Money episode on Netflix and he's horrible. Just rotten to the core just like his FIL.


----------



## dynamic1

nycutiepie said:


> View attachment 457557 View attachment 457559 This is why NY numbers are crazy. The Jews want to congregate and many are still getting on crowded trains. These pics are supposedly from today.


Where were these posted? Please google search the headline, the funeral is from 2019 isn't it?


----------



## nycutiepie

dynamic1 said:


> Where were these posted? Please google search the headline, the funeral is from 2019 isn't it?



I saw it on FB.  I stand corrected if that’s the case.


----------



## discodumpling

Kushner is the  devils spawn. Hes a perfect fit for #45's family. Of course everything he says is also a lie. Believe NOTHING that these devils say! 
To the person up thread who asked where we getting masks from. Search the internet and quite frankly take a chance. That's what we've been doing over here. DH is purchasing them whenever he can grab em online. So far I've been able to supply my parents household (which includes my oldest DS) and I left some on my Auntys doorstep cause she lives closest to me. I also gave a bunch to DH's relatives that live downstairs. Cause 1 of them old ladies refuses to sit still! She leaves this house EVERYDAY without naaan PPE.  I have enough...but I'm concerned because masks will be our new normal going forward. Imma need to keep reupping. Or I might put dem 2 old ladies to work making some! 
We are taking it day by day. So many changes are happening minute to minute! My emotions are allover the place. I keep telling myself "this too will pass" I just have no idea when!


----------



## OhTall1

MileHighDiva said:


> Both, I ordered some disposable N95 ones on aliexpre$$ and ordered some *cloth/washable ones stateside from a black vendor*.


Can you share this information?


----------



## vevster

I must say that the tech we have is really making this situation better. My sister overnighted my masks and I ‘Zelled’ her the overnight costs.


----------



## meka72

People are horrible.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

meka72 said:


> People are horrible.


What’s the purpose of that? Is this for retweets & internet fame? It’s stupid and you’re Wasting food. I hope he gets arrested.


----------



## Ganjababy

My aunt is putting me to shame lol. She lost her father this week. Has been isolating for weeks now. Yet she is up early every morning, shower, does her makeup and hair and exercise everyday and is on social media socializing with her kids, grandkids and friends.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I wonder if he’ll be found and charged like the woman who coughed on the produce. This is a reminder to pay close attention to seals in the store. I think I’m more focused lately on getting in and out so I might’ve missed a broken seal until I got home but I’ll be checking bottle seals after seeing that.


----------



## Stormy

Ladies, don't pull anything from the front of the shelves. And of course if you get the last of something double check it.


----------



## discodumpling

That's so nasty. I hope he is punished to the full extent of the law. Ain't nobody got time for this foolishness.


----------



## Stormy

SoniT said:


> I'm just venting but being at home all the time has my sleep pattern thrown off and I also have to remind myself of what day if the week it is. It's weird.


Yesterday, I seriously thought it was Wednesday. My Google calendar kept popping up with this reminder to review and edit this client's white paper. I'm like "Why does that keep popping up, that's not till tomorrow, Thursday." I saw April 2, on my PC, didn't believe it. Finally, I asked DH what day it is. He said it's Thursday. Then I double checked another calendar too! Lol. Can't believe how thrown off I was.


----------



## Ganjababy

I hope people who are doing this get a bad bout of the Rona





discodumpling said:


> That's so nasty. I hope he is punished to the full extent of the law. Ain't nobody got time for this foolishness.


----------



## vevster

I know not everyone has access but Trader Joe's has fresh inventory daily and at a GREAT price.


----------



## gn1g

meka72 said:


> People are horrible.




he needs to go none stop straight to jail.


----------



## vevster

I plan to make a mist of thieves oil in distilled water to spray my masks when I wear them.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

gn1g said:


> he needs to go none stop straight to jail.


The jail should have been waiting for him at the end of the aisle.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> I know not everyone has access but Trader Joe's has fresh inventory daily and at a GREAT price.


I am craving Trader Joe’s pancake bread and trying to talk myself in to staying in the house.


----------



## Ganjababy

Canada is one of the countries that is affected by Trump's 3m ban. The government is not happy.


All non-essential businesses in Canada will be shut down as of tomorrow. Most non-essential businesses have already closed but now they have increased the list of what is considered non-essential. So as of tomorrow dh is off work.


----------



## Chromia

nycutiepie said:


> View attachment 457557 View attachment 457559 This is why NY numbers are crazy. The Jews want to congregate and many are still getting on crowded trains. These pics are supposedly from today.


The funeral scene was on April 2nd but it was 2019.
https://abc7ny.com/rabbi-yisroel-avrohom-portugal-funeral-borough-park-brooklyn/5230682/


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> I am craving Trader Joe’s pancake bread and trying to talk myself in to staying in the house.


I forgot to get the strawberry spritzer I saw in the flyer, but I don't need the sugar...


----------



## pisceschica

If some of you guys are still looking for hand sanitizer try the dollar tree. Ask them when their truck comes in, usually once a week, and be there before they open. For ladies that live near 22193 the dollar tree on old Prince William parkway has consistently had this past month, but even with the limit they run out quick. 

Unfortunately, understandably so, Purell has decided to focus distribution to hospitals, goverment, etc who are dealing with COVID-19. So you may not see that on shelves for a while. 

You’re probably not going to find the in demand products (bleach, sanitizer spray, etc) if you come to the store hours after it opens unfortunately. Like yesterday I went to Walmart and waited in line for it to open at 7. I darted to cleaning isle where I was able to get only 1 of the 3 chlorox sprays they had and I got another one from Lysol and it was gone in less than 15 min...along with the alternative disinfectant bleach. It sucks but what little inventory stores get goes quickly. 

I don’t know if spic and span is good but they had it at dollar tree along with bleach, sanitizer wipes, and hand soap.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This is so sad.  This whole thing is so surreal.  I have such a hard time watching people on video..living and breathing knowing now they are dead.  its messing with me.
*Detroit bus driver who complained about a coughing passenger dies of coronavirus days later*
Timothy Bella

9 hrs ago
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1272TM?ocid=sl
http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1272TM?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1272TM?ocid=st
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1272TM?ocid=sw

https://longhaircareforum.com/sms:?...r http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1272TM?ocid=sms





HD
OFF


Detroit bus driver who shared coronavirus warning dies after contracting COVID-19


_Video by NBC News_

Jason Hargrove could not hide his outrage at the passenger whom he said openly coughed on his bus in the middle of a pandemic.

In between shifts last month, Hargrove, a city bus driver with the Detroit Department of Transportation, recounted in an obscenity-laden Facebook video how a woman onboard had just coughed in front of him and other passengers, even as the novel coronavirus continued to spread across the United States.



“We out here as public workers, doing our job, trying to make an honest living to take care of our families,” he said on March 21, “but for you to get on the bus and stand on the bus and cough several times without covering up your mouth, and you know we’re in the middle of a pandemic, that let’s me know that some folks don’t care.”

The 50-year-old bus driver added, “This is real … For us to get through this and get over this, man, y’all need to take this s--- serious. There’s folks dying out here.”










Detroit News that Hargrove started to feel ill on March 25, four days after the incident with the coughing passenger. A week later, he was dead.

While there’s no way of knowing whether Hargrove transmitted the illness from the passenger referenced in his video or if he was infected in another way, the bus driver’s death and his foreboding words have rocked Detroit, one of the nation’s covid-19 hot spots.

“I don’t know how you can watch [the video] and not tear up,” Detroit Mayor Mike Duggan (D) said at a Thursday news conference. “He knew his life was being put in jeopardy … by someone who didn’t take this seriously and now he’s gone.”

His death comes at a time when bus drivers in Detroit have expressed concern over whether the city and state are doing enough to protect public transportation workers from infection. On March 17, a few days before Hargrove’s plea, bus drivers shut down public transportation by calling in sick in fear of an outbreak, the Detroit Free Press reported. The city restarted the service on March 18 only after agreeing to keep the first row of seats empty, to have passengers enter and exit from the rear of the bus, and urging riders to stay 10 feet away from drivers.


But fears among drivers worried about getting infected have intensified with the news of Hargrove’s death, Tolbert told the Detroit News. He told WXYZ that some drivers have suggested a work stoppage.

“They’re obviously scared,” Tolbert, who has also tested positive for the coronavirus, said to the News. “They’re up in arms. It’s the fear of the unknown.”

In the days leading up to the incident, it was apparent that Hargrove understood the severity of the coronavirus, posting to his social media accounts about its effect on Detroit and the rest of the country. On his Facebook page, Hargrove, who was also a love DJ, posted photos of him wearing a mask inside his bus, as well as images of signs on the first row saying, “Please leave vacant.”

Then, on a Saturday afternoon, Hargrove said a passenger openly coughed five times around eight or nine riders on the bus.

“I’m steaming right now,” he said in a Facebook comment.

He’d exit the bus and hop on Facebook Live to vent in an 8½-minute video.

“I’m trying to be the professional,” Hargrove said. “They want me to be and I kept my mouth closed, but it’s at some point in time where you got to draw the line and say enough is enough. I feel violated. I feel violated for the folks that were on the bus when this happened.”

Despite his frustration with the city and its protection of public transit workers, Hargrove insisted that his anger could only be directed at the people not taking the proper precautions to help curb the spread of the virus.

“I ain’t blaming nobody — nobody. Not the city, not the mayor, not the department, not the state of Michigan, not the government, nobody, not the president,” Hargrove said. “It’s her fault. It’s people like her who don’t take [the coronavirus] for real while this still exists and is still 

On March 23, two days after the incident, he wrote about how he was self-quarantined for two weeks due to exposure to covid-19. He fell ill shortly afterward.

Duggan announced on Thursday that the city is the first in the nation to test first responders, bus drivers and health-care workers with a new rapid testing kit that gets results in 15 minutes or less, The Washington Post reported.

The mayor, however, still had his mind on Hargrove. At one point, Duggan said “everybody in America” should watch the bus driver’s video.



“It’s something I’m going to think about for a long time,” Duggan said.

Toward the end of the video, Hargrove returned to the bus and said it was time to get back to work. He was concerned, but still had time to mix in some smiles and laughs for friends chatting with him during the live video. He pleaded to his friends to cover up their face and wear gloves if they had to go out.

“If you see somebody coughing and they don’t cover up, bust them in the back of their head,” he said with a hopeful grin. “I’m out of here, y’all. I love, y’all.”


----------



## pisceschica

yaya24 said:


> Appearntly some folks in Houston TX think this is not serious..  This is from a friend's story yesterday. It's a video.
> 
> I told him he's part of the problem. He thinks because they are outside it's fine. View attachment 457529 View attachment 457533 View attachment 457525 View attachment 457527



The federal response has been trash. Look at Louisiana and how fast it has spread they’re now in top 3 worse cases I believe. There should be a federally mandated nation wide lock down.

I know there have been conflicting opinions on masks but if it can be spread even from talking at a “safe” distance I would think it should be encouraged.


----------



## MileHighDiva

OhTall1 said:


> Can you share this information?


https://www.silkywraps.com/protective-masks
Looks like the sold out of the black ones I ordered.
Also, 
Here's another black vendor selling cloth masks. https://naturalsis72.com/product/face-masks-various-colors/


----------



## vevster

I pay $ 26 for overnight delivery of my masks and the tracking updates to say AVAILABLE FOR PICKUP


----------



## nycutiepie

Chromia said:


> The funeral scene was on April 2nd but it was 2019.
> https://abc7ny.com/rabbi-yisroel-avrohom-portugal-funeral-borough-park-brooklyn/5230682/


Chile....thanks...FB got me in here spreading false news about these Jews. I still heard that they’re congregating and not obeying.  They think they’re above the law.


----------



## weaveadiva

*No-Sew Pleated Face Mask with Handkerchief and Hair Tie*

blog.japanesecreations.com/no-sew-face-mask-with-handkerchief-and-hair-tie
.




.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

MileHighDiva said:


> https://www.silkywraps.com/protective-masks
> Looks like the sold out of the black ones I ordered.
> Also,
> Here's another black vendor selling cloth masks. https://naturalsis72.com/product/face-masks-various-colors/


Looks like black is the only color still available. I'd love to get some of the others.


----------



## vevster

My guides must be really helping me. This guy says the virus acts like a bacteria and affects the lungs, heart, AND liver. 
I’ve been taking milk thistle for my liver!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

meka72 said:


> People are horrible.



Doesn't he realize that most stores have security cameras? Why is this fool even doing this given the current situation? Somebody will turn him in.


----------



## Lute

nycutiepie said:


> Chile....thanks...FB got me in here spreading false news about these Jews. I still heard that they’re congregating and not obeying.  They think they’re above the law.



Well some of them did have a big wedding 2 weeks ago that made NY news. A lot of people in Jewish community were not please that people were not following the stay-at-home, begging on twitter not do these type of things and take it seriously.


----------



## meka72




----------



## SpiritJunkie

I basically do whatever I see the Chinese doing. They eyes, mouth and hands are shield.  If I go out I even cover my ears with a hat.  None of us really know what is for certain so I say just cover your basis.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Disgusting 

Swipe


----------



## yamilee21

nycutiepie said:


> ...FB got me in here spreading false news about these Jews. I still heard that they’re congregating and not obeying.  ...


There are still some wild stories coming out of a few neighborhoods, such as Lakewood, NJ, where a 99 year old man was part of a group arrested at an engagement party this week. And in Bnei Brak in Israel, police officers went undercover to shut down renegade prayer groups still meeting. But the reality does seem to be sinking in, particularly because quite a few rabbis have died from COVID-19 around the world. 

Meanwhile in France, some racist professors were discussing doing COVID-19 testing on Africans, rightfully prompting outcry from France’s professional football players of African origin. 

In Haiti, where there is only one lab, 18 positive tests and about 200 more pending so far, some NGOs handed out buckets with soap/detergent so people can wash their hands. There was a protest today where the said buckets were thrown into the street and set on fire... but at least a lot of the protesters were wearing bandannas over their noses and mouths.

(Sorry I am too distracted to post links to these stories... there is so much COVID-19 craziness right now... I want to take a break from the news, but I can’t.)


----------



## Chromia

Jmartjrmd said:


> This is so sad.  This whole thing is so surreal.  I have such a hard time watching people on video..living and breathing knowing now they are dead.  its messing with me.
> *Detroit bus driver who complained about a coughing passenger dies of coronavirus days later*
> Timothy Bella
> 
> 9 hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD
> OFF
> 
> 
> Detroit bus driver who shared coronavirus warning dies after contracting COVID-19
> 
> 
> _Video by NBC News_
> 
> Jason Hargrove could not hide his outrage at the passenger whom he said openly coughed on his bus in the middle of a pandemic.
> 
> In between shifts last month, Hargrove, a city bus driver with the Detroit Department of Transportation, recounted in an obscenity-laden Facebook video how a woman onboard had just coughed in front of him and other passengers, even as the novel coronavirus continued to spread across the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> “We out here as public workers, doing our job, trying to make an honest living to take care of our families,” he said on March 21, “but for you to get on the bus and stand on the bus and cough several times without covering up your mouth, and you know we’re in the middle of a pandemic, that let’s me know that some folks don’t care.”
> 
> The 50-year-old bus driver added, “This is real … For us to get through this and get over this, man, y’all need to take this s--- serious. There’s folks dying out here.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit News that Hargrove started to feel ill on March 25, four days after the incident with the coughing passenger. A week later, he was dead.
> 
> While there’s no way of knowing whether Hargrove transmitted the illness from the passenger referenced in his video or if he was infected in another way, the bus driver’s death and his foreboding words have rocked Detroit, one of the nation’s covid-19 hot spots.
> 
> “I don’t know how you can watch [the video] and not tear up,” Detroit Mayor Mike Duggan (D) said at a Thursday news conference. “He knew his life was being put in jeopardy … by someone who didn’t take this seriously and now he’s gone.”
> 
> His death comes at a time when bus drivers in Detroit have expressed concern over whether the city and state are doing enough to protect public transportation workers from infection. On March 17, a few days before Hargrove’s plea, bus drivers shut down public transportation by calling in sick in fear of an outbreak, the Detroit Free Press reported. The city restarted the service on March 18 only after agreeing to keep the first row of seats empty, to have passengers enter and exit from the rear of the bus, and urging riders to stay 10 feet away from drivers.
> 
> 
> But fears among drivers worried about getting infected have intensified with the news of Hargrove’s death, Tolbert told the Detroit News. He told WXYZ that some drivers have suggested a work stoppage.
> 
> “They’re obviously scared,” Tolbert, who has also tested positive for the coronavirus, said to the News. “They’re up in arms. It’s the fear of the unknown.”
> 
> In the days leading up to the incident, it was apparent that Hargrove understood the severity of the coronavirus, posting to his social media accounts about its effect on Detroit and the rest of the country. On his Facebook page, Hargrove, who was also a love DJ, posted photos of him wearing a mask inside his bus, as well as images of signs on the first row saying, “Please leave vacant.”
> 
> Then, on a Saturday afternoon, Hargrove said a passenger openly coughed five times around eight or nine riders on the bus.
> 
> “I’m steaming right now,” he said in a Facebook comment.
> 
> He’d exit the bus and hop on Facebook Live to vent in an 8½-minute video.
> 
> “I’m trying to be the professional,” Hargrove said. “They want me to be and I kept my mouth closed, but it’s at some point in time where you got to draw the line and say enough is enough. I feel violated. I feel violated for the folks that were on the bus when this happened.”
> 
> Despite his frustration with the city and its protection of public transit workers, Hargrove insisted that his anger could only be directed at the people not taking the proper precautions to help curb the spread of the virus.
> 
> “I ain’t blaming nobody — nobody. Not the city, not the mayor, not the department, not the state of Michigan, not the government, nobody, not the president,” Hargrove said. “It’s her fault. It’s people like her who don’t take [the coronavirus] for real while this still exists and is still
> 
> On March 23, two days after the incident, he wrote about how he was self-quarantined for two weeks due to exposure to covid-19. He fell ill shortly afterward.
> 
> Duggan announced on Thursday that the city is the first in the nation to test first responders, bus drivers and health-care workers with a new rapid testing kit that gets results in 15 minutes or less, The Washington Post reported.
> 
> The mayor, however, still had his mind on Hargrove. At one point, Duggan said “everybody in America” should watch the bus driver’s video.
> 
> “It’s something I’m going to think about for a long time,” Duggan said.
> 
> Toward the end of the video, Hargrove returned to the bus and said it was time to get back to work. He was concerned, but still had time to mix in some smiles and laughs for friends chatting with him during the live video. He pleaded to his friends to cover up their face and wear gloves if they had to go out.
> 
> “If you see somebody coughing and they don’t cover up, bust them in the back of their head,” he said with a hopeful grin. “I’m out of here, y’all. I love, y’all.”


It sounds like they're just asking passengers to keep away from drivers but they're not physically blocking them.

Bus drivers are stuck in that small space with nowhere to move away if someone gets too close.

They need to rope off the front of the bus.  The bus drivers in my area are protected like this:


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Disgusting
> 
> Swipe


I didn't watch the video and am going by the title alone.  This will happen--that is, testing on low income black people first.  You can go ahead timestamp I said it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*DoorDash Starts Delivering Toilet Paper and Other Groceries*
April 1, 2020, 1:35 PM EDT

DoorDash Inc., the biggest food delivery app in the U.S., will start delivering goods from 7-Eleven, Wawa and other convenience stores to Americans who are mostly stuck at home for the foreseeable future.

The San Francisco-based startup said it began testing the sale of paper towels and other packaged goods this year and decided to accelerate the rollout due to the coronavirus pandemic. DoorDash has more than 1,800 convenience stores around the U.S. available on the app, the company said.

The new offering competes to some extent with Amazon.com Inc.’s grocery delivery service and Instacart Inc. Both companies have struggled to meet demand since the outbreak and have said they’re adding a combined 400,000 workers. This week, some workers at both companies went on strike over accusations of unfair pay and labor policies.

Uber Technologies Inc. is also looking to expand its food delivery app with groceries. It owns a majority stake in Latin America’s Cornershop and intends to bring the grocery service to other countries. “That business is absolutely exploding in the right way,” Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber’s chief executive officer, said in a Bloomberg TV interview last month. “We have a global brand, and we can essentially take Cornershop and make it a global brand.”


----------



## OhTall1

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Why is Bill Gates involved in finding a vaccine for COVID-19, etc?  I don't understand.  This is not a computer virus.  Is he also a medical scientist?


The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation has been a player in world health initiatives for 10+ years.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Responses from a travel group I’m in on FB.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> View attachment 457555


----------



## Dposh167

CurlyNiquee said:


> Responses from a travel group I’m in on FB.
> 
> View attachment 457601 View attachment 457589 View attachment 457591 View attachment 457593 View attachment 457595 View attachment 457597 View attachment 457599


and what's sad is that none of them are wrong.


----------



## chocolat79

SpiritJunkie said:


> What’s the purpose of that? Is this for retweets & internet fame? It’s stupid and you’re Wasting food. I hope he gets arrested.


In case he missed it,  people are being charged with making terrorist threats or domestic terrorism for coughing intentionally on people and these are YT's, so you know his Negroid self is going down.  AND he should.  He hasn't seen quarantine until his tail is in jail where he has NO barrier to the infection and his risk of getting coronavirus will increase exponentially.  Can't fix stupid.  Trust, the prisons will need more people (slaves), so he'll replace someone just fine.


----------



## chocolat79

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The jail should have been waiting for him at the end of the aisle.


 frfr


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This online class tomorrow is free and focuses on boosting the immune system.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Disgusting
> 
> Swipe


I’m not surprised it is the French.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Ankle monitors ordered for Louisville, Kentucky residents exposed to Covid-19 who refuse to stay home*





(CNN) — Kentucky is taking severe measures to ensure residents exposed to the coronavirus stay at home. Louisville residents who have been in contact with coronavirus patients but refuse to isolate themselves are being made to wear ankle bracelets.

A judge has ordered one resident to stay at home after refusing to self-quarantine. CNN affiliate WDRB reports that the person, identified as D.L. in the court order, is living with "someone who has tested positive for the illness and another person who is a presumptive case," according to an affidavit from Dr. Sarah Moyer, director of the health department.

Having been exposed to the highly contagious disease, D.L. was ordered to stay at home last week. But according to family members, D.L. "leaves the house often."

When D.L. didn't respond to the health department's messages, Jefferson Circuit Court Judge Angela Bisig ordered the Department of Corrections to fit D.L. with a global positioning device for the next 14 days. If D.L. leaves the house again, he or she could be criminally charged, WDRB reports.

D.L. is not the only Louisville resident ordered to wear ankle monitors to contain the spread of the coronavirus. According to WDRB, there are three other known cases so far. Two other people who live in the same home — one who has tested positive, and the other who has not — were ordered to remain in their home last week after both refused to stay isolated.

And another man was put under house arrest after he went out shopping despite having tested positive for the coronavirus, according to WDRB.

WDRB says Jefferson County courts has set up an on-call judge for these types of cases.





A playground in Louisville, Kentucky remains closed due to the coronavirus.

Under Kentucky's current guidelines aimed at curbing the spread of the virus, only life-sustaining businesses can remain open.

Organizations that provide charitable and social services can also remain open. These include food banks and places that provide food, shelter and social services to those who are economically disadvantaged or people with disabilities. But even these organizations must implement social distancing while carrying out their work.




Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear provides an update on the novel coronavirus on March 29, 2020. 

Kentucky Governor Andy Beshear has recommended all schools remain closed through May 1st and has expanded travel restrictions. Out-of-staters who aren't passing through have to quarantine for 14 days, wherever they are coming from.

The state will also be releasing at least 186 prisoners convicted of not-so-serious crimes on commuted sentences. However, the prisoners must identify a residence where they can stay and where they will be required to quarantine for a period of 14 days, according to Michael Brown, the secretary of the Kentucky Justice and Public Safety Cabinet.

Governor Beshear has announced a COVID-19 reporting hotline (833-KY SAFER, or 833-597-2337) for complaints about non-compliance with coronavirus mandates. Labor Cabinet personnel will monitor the hotline from 7:30 a.m. to 9 p.m. ET.

Residents can also visit the website kysafer.ky.gov to make online complaints.


----------



## Chicoro

Joining the Covid-19 fight: Oprah Winfrey donates $10 million for coronavirus relief
Part of the money will go towards America's Food Fund.
Reuters|
Last Updated: Apr 03, 2020, 12.04 PM IST








LOS ANGELES: Oprah Winfrey said on Thursday she was donating $10 million to coronavirus relief efforts, including a new venture to help get food to vulnerable Americans during the coronavirus epidemic.

Winfrey, one of America's richest and most influential women, made the announcement on her social media platforms.


----------



## brg240

SpiritJunkie said:


> I basically do whatever I see the Chinese doing. They eyes, mouth and hands are shield.  If I go out I even cover my ears with a hat.  None of us really know what is for certain so I say just cover your basis.


I was trying to look up the korean CDC guidelines earlier but i couldn't find it.

I'm so bothered.  we're supposed to be able to work from home if were uncomfortable. And yet my boss isn't letting me more than twice a week


----------



## Ganjababy

Every time I speak to a friend or family member in the UK we discuss how inept and horrible trump is lol. People around the world are flabbergasted. Canada should be the USAs biggest Ally and he is trying to severe those ties.

when he won the election in 2016 I remember I was an inpatient in the hospital. Some of the patients silently cried. This other patient (Canadian) started wailing and bawling loudly. They had to sedate her. I wondered if she was overreacting. Time would tell I thought to myself. She was right.


----------



## vevster

I read this and it can't hurt....  coconut oil is anti viral.  If you put a little in your nostrils and ears... it may help protect from the virus.


----------



## Ganjababy

*


What might a desperate Donald Trump do to win after ghastly COVID-19 death toll and its aftermath?*

Sat Apr 04 05:00:00 EDT 2020

This month — April 2020 — is certain to have its own dark chapter dedicated to it in modern American history.

It may very well be remembered in the same painful way that the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor in 1941, the disastrous Vietnam War and the al-Qaeda attacks on September 11, 2001, are remembered — both by the number of Americans killed and their devastating impact on America’s fragile psyche. 

With the peak of deaths beginning in a matter of days, between 100,000 and 240,000 Americans are expected to die from the current coronavirus pandemic, according to official U.S. government estimates this week — and that is only if “we do things almost perfectly.” 

Since nothing about this crisis has been done “almost perfectly,” the actual number could be much more.

That would be far more than the number of Americans killed in Pearl Harbor, in Vietnam, on 9/11 and in the Korean War — combined.

Americans are only beginning to absorb this astonishing prospect. Many of them are still scarred by the 2,977 people killed on Sept. 11, but more than twice that number have already died from COVID-19. 

In ways that we can now only imagine, this will be a dangerous time bomb ticking deeply inside the heart of the U.S. political system. Americans don’t grieve silently, and they don’t forget. No one will be untouched when this bomb explodes.

Donald Trump — above all — will know that his political survival is imperiled.

So, given this, it is time to ask this once unthinkable question: 

Faced with what will likely look like certain defeat in November, what could President Trump do to steal the presidential election?

Let me count the ways — but before that, there are three related questions that should be asked: 



First, what happens when negligence leads to unimaginable death?



There will likely be a 9/11-style independent commission to examine why the United States, more than other countries, was so ill-prepared to handle the pandemic, but it is already clear that its indictment of Trump and his administration will be withering. Not only did Trump consistently downplay the threat, he ignored countless warnings in January and February that only aggressive testing nationwide could prevent the enormous catastrophe to come. 



Second, what happens when this death leads to overpowering grief?



There is potential for a quarter of a million Americans dead in the next few months, many of them needlessly and each of them with an individual story and a family. Americans don’t yet know what is about to hit them. There has been media chatter in the U.S. about how much airtime Trump is getting each day to repeat his lies and distortions about his performance. But Trump’s viewing figures are actually far less than the enormous ratings the U.S. nightly newscasts are now getting. And it’s on these news programs each evening that Americans are seeing their exhausted doctors and nurses, in tears and at the breaking point, as they comfort grandparents and parents who are dying without their relatives able to be there. Imagine having to watch your loved one die, on FaceTime. You would never forget this.



And third, what happens when this grief leads to explosive anger?



The cumulative effect of this grief, night after night, will be raw and enduring. No one who is thought to be responsible, least of all Trump, will escape this rage. But it may take some weeks to emerge. Americans traditionally support their president in times of crisis, and Trump’s approval ratings have increased slightly in some polls. But there are already signs in the most recent polling this week that this Trump ‘bounce’ has fizzled as more Americans, now alert to the scale of the crisis, express anger at how it has been handled.

So, if confronted with the virtual certainty that he would lose November’s presidential election, what might Trump do to remain in power? 

I would suggest that Americans would be fools if they didn’t believe that he would try — and certainly if there were signs of social collapse as a result of the (Trump-created) health and economic crisis. 

It is noteworthy that one of Trump’s closest friends and allies in Europe is Hungary’s president, Viktor Orban — who, Trump once said, “has done a tremendous job in so many ways.” Last Monday, Hungary’s parliament passed an emergency bill that granted Orban sweeping emergency powers that called off future elections.

A U.S. president could not, according to the constitution, outright cancel a presidential election — but he could manipulate it. With the support of a majority of Republican-controlled states, the way a president is elected could be altered to favour Trump.

If the November election is held with the COVID-19 pandemic still a factor, voting rules could be changed to favour Republicans at the expense of Democrats.

As recently as this week, Trump admitted on Fox News that making it easier to vote hurts the Republicans. He said he opposed a Democratic-led push for reforms such as vote-by-mail and early voting: “The things they had in there were crazy … If you’d ever agreed to it, you’d never have a Republican election in this country again.”

In whatever way this crisis will unfold, it will cause unprecedented pressure on America’s democracy. But it is a democracy that has survived many crises, and that is consoling.

But never before has its health-care system — or its economy, or its political structures — been under such strain. And certainly, never before at the same time.

Since Trump was elected, the world has stumbled through an ugly and inept presidency, but it has survived.

However, there have been many warnings that this day might one day come.

Well, it has.

Tony Burman, formerly head of CBC News and Al Jazeera English, is a freelance contributing foreign affairs columnist for the Star. He is based in Toronto. Follow him on Twitter: @TonyBurman


----------



## discodumpling

I want to disconnect from the news...but the last time I went on a news fast...The Rona bubbled up on the scene. Clearly we cant depend on governmental leadership to provide us with accurate and timely information. Everytime I see the orange Hitler on tv I am physically ill. I knew he was gonna mess up this country before he was illegally installed as president...I just had no idea how bad it was going to get!! It gets worse everyday people...we are living in the disaster zone in real time...this is not a drill!!! 
I had chat with my cousin in Antigua where they have just started to shelter in place and she says this reminds her of the beginnings of the AIDS & HIV epidemic. NO...this is BIBLICAL. This is flood level, GOD wants a do over level. He BEEN trying to tell us to get our acts together and we kept on going, kept on messing up the Earth..now look at us.


----------



## Layluh

brg240 said:


> I was trying to look up the korean CDC guidelines earlier but i couldn't find it.
> 
> I'm so bothered.  we're supposed to be able to work from home if were uncomfortable. And yet my boss isn't letting me more than twice a week



see I don't think we should release data yet because if its seen as more of a black illness  then we know what white people and others will do. When they released data stating old people were dying from it more, Younger people were like ok, I'm taking a 5$ trip to Paris and going to Mardi gras.

We should wait until all this is over to study that. Just my opinion.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> this reminds her of the beginnings of the AIDS & HIV epidemic.


This is worse than AIDS.


----------



## Chicoro

A possible option for those in the New York area: Boxed Grocery Delivery (100 million in sales per year, started in 2014, and company is around 7 years old today).



from 2017


----------



## tigereyes83

My husband found a box of N95 masks in the attic!! He does Carpentry on the side and said he bought them on sale last year. I have to give some to my family since they are still not listening about not going out!  My ex’s mom died last night from this. But she had stage 4 cancer. I think it’s weird of them saying she died from covid though. Most times people who die from cancer just say cancer.. Not she had xyz and oh yea cancer too..


----------



## SpiritJunkie

I'm unclear...do you have to pay for testing in the US? use your work benefits?


----------



## Reinventing21

I have been thinking that with the release of this quoted below info *plus* videos of Blacks (even tho all races have done it) intentionally coughing on food *plus* the fact it started in China and their refusal to shut down wet markets inciting more vitriol against Asians, *plus* the racist disparity of care of minorities who will eventually be like %&€ this, 'we're gonna spread it for real now, *plus* all the rednecks, neo nazis, and other white idiot believers of imaginary supremacy who have been stockpiling guns, assault rifles etc., will *equal* a total global disaster.

Leaders all around will need to be more than careful about adding race into the mix...



Layluh said:


> see I don't think we should release data yet because if its seen as more of a black illness  then we know what white people and others will do. When they released data stating old people were dying from it more, Younger people were like ok, I'm taking a 5$ trip to Paris and going to Mardi gras.
> 
> We should wait until all this is over to study that. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ganjababy

vevster said:


> This is worse than AIDS.


So much more. Not comparable at all.


----------



## Ganjababy

It Probably hastened her death so I don’t blame them for saying that. Some people (especially older) are dying from it but the family prefer to state the illness they had before COVId, the diseases that made them more susceptible. While others prefer to state that it’s covid.  





tigereyes83 said:


> My husband found a box of N95 masks in the attic!! He does Carpentry on the side and said he bought them on sale last year. I have to give some to my family since they are still not listening about not going out!  My ex’s mom died last night from this. But she had stage 4 cancer. I think it’s weird of them saying she died from covid though. Most times people who die from cancer just say cancer.. Not she had xyz and oh yea cancer too..


----------



## Deja9

Ganjababy said:


> It Probably hastened her death so I don’t blame them for saying that. Some people (especially older) are dying from it but the family prefer to state the illness they had before COVId, the diseases that made them more susceptible. *While others prefer to state that it’s covid.*


A physician was saying to me that many will claim covid deaths for insurance or money  purposes. He expects a lot of lawsuits to happen post-covid.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Reinventing21 said:


> I have been thinking that with the release of this quoted below info *plus* videos of Blacks (even tho all races have done it) intentionally coughing on food *plus* the fact it started in China and their refusal to shut down wet markets inciting more vitriol against Asians, *plus* the racist disparity of care of minorities who will eventually be like %&€ this, 'we're gonna spread it for real now, *plus* all the rednecks, neo nazis, and other white idiot believers of imaginary supremacy who have been stockpiling guns, assault rifles etc., will *equal* a total global disaster.
> 
> Leaders all around will need to be more than careful about adding race into the mix...


Not to mention people saying that Chinese people in the West started buying up masks and sending them to China months ago.  And the poster earlier who said that filipino staff took n95 masks out of the hospital and sent them to the Phillipines.

This could get ugly, fast.


----------



## werenumber2

SpiritJunkie said:


> I'm unclear...do you have to pay for testing in the US? use your work benefits?



No, there are two testing centers in my city and all you need is proof of residency


----------



## shelli4018

UmSumayyah said:


> Not to mention people saying that Chinese people in the West started buying up masks and sending them to China months ago.  And the poster earlier who said that filipino staff took n95 masks out of the hospital and sent them to the Phillipines.
> 
> This could get ugly, fast.


I bought my masks then as well. Anyone could look at the news and learn of the dire need for masks in China. Folk here (especially the federal government) failed to prepare EVEN WITH a 2 month warning. Blaming people of color plays well to Trumps base who refuse to hold him accountable for anything. Expect to see MORE racism as his campaign desperately tries to distance themselves from this disaster. There’s a reason they’re playing up the ethnicity of some folk and not others.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My sister and I were just wondering if the test was free everywhere or only in certain areas.

*Pastor Jamal Bryant offers 1,000 COVID-19 tests to minorities for $150 each, then postpones event*
By Leonardo Blair, Christian Post Reporter





Jamal Bryant, senior pastor of New Birth Missionary Baptist Church in Stonecrest, Georgia. | Facebook/New Birth Missionary Baptist Church

*New Birth Missionary Baptist Church, led by pastor Jamal Bryant, announced Thursday that it canceled a two-day drive-thru event at the church where up to 1,000 people would have been tested for COVID-19 for a fee of $150 each. 

In a statement posted on the church’s Facebook page and shared with local media, the church said it decided to postpone the event that was scheduled for April 4-5 to comply with an executive order expected to be signed by Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp on Thursday.*

“To remain compliant with Governor Brian Kemp's executive order, which is being signed today and goes into effect on Friday, New Birth Missionary Baptist Church and various medical partners will postpone the COVID-19 testing scheduled for this weekend. We look forward to coordinating with our local and state officials to support flattening the curve in Georgia and helping to heal our nation and our world from this global pandemic,” the statement said.

“Based off of these more stringent regulations placed in Georgia, we are also forced to suspend our drive-in worship experience planned for this year's Resurrection Service. New Birth will continue to stream our weekly sermons online and across our digital platforms. New Birth will continue to serve 1,000 individuals each Saturday at the King's Table (food pantry) as we adhere to federal and state emergency food distribution center guidelines,” the statement added.

The Christian Post reached out to both Bryant and New Birth on Thursday for further comment on the tests but a response was not immediately available.





Jamal Bryant's canceled coronavirus testing event. | Twitter

In a broadcast on Facebook Live Wednesday which was removed from his Facebook page Thursday morning, Bryant announced that an agreement was reached between RoweDocs and Oakhurst health clinics to provide 1,000 coronavirus tests to minorities.

“I’m excited to announce something huge today. I’m grateful unto God that we have come into agreement with RoweDocs and Oakhurst health clinics,” Bryant said.

“New Birth, as of today is in possession of 1,000 COVID-19 tests…that are gonna be made available to our community. Absolutely amazing that we are going to be ….able to serve more minorities in COVID-19 testing than anywhere else in the nation. I’m excited about it and I am ashamed about it,” he said.

Bryant revealed at least a week ago that he was in possession of the tests and told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution that he was approached by a Florida lab that wanted to partner with his church to provide test kits.

The spread of the pandemic is forcing churches to “live out loud and do what we’re called to do, which is to provide a service,” he told the publication.

*The process to obtain a test at New Birth would have involved a pre-screening to be performed by RoweDocs for a fee of $25 followed by an additional cost of $125 for a  COVID-19 test. 

Potential testers were urged to check with their local insurers about testing.*

*According to The Wall Street Journal, testing for the new coronavirus is mostly free as current legislation forces health insurers and employers to cover the cost of lab tests and visits to healthcare providers for screening without any out-of-pocket charges. There might still be costs, however, if a test is returned negative.*

Bryant told the AJC that priority testing was reserved for those who are displaying symptoms, at-risk older people and people with compromised immune systems, then the larger community.


----------



## momi

How are y’all keeping up with groceries? I’m so used to being able to jump up and go to the store on a whim - now I try to limit my going out as much as possible. 

I definitely need some discipline in this area  I used to be good at keeping a running list.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

momi said:


> How are y’all keeping up with groceries? I’m so used to being able to jump up and go to the store on a whim - now I try to limit my going out as much as possible.
> 
> I definitely need some discipline in this area  I used to be good at keeping a running list.



I hate grocery shopping in general so I usually only go twice a month if possible.

I plan for 10-14 days worth of meals.

You can plan for 7 days and only go out once a week.

Literally, write out each meal and what is needed to complete that meal. (I usually cross-reference with what's on sale, can't do that as much now.)

I try to also use duplicate items over multiple days (i.e. buy a medium/large bag  of broccoli and having that as a side over a few dinners/lunches).

I also don't like to cook dinner everyday, so I try to ensure 1 dinner can last at least 2 days, so I'm only cooking every other day or every 2 days.

For household goods (laundry detergent, tissue, toothpaste, lightbulbs, etc.) I make a list as well for what's needed or getting low.

Right now I am keeping a steady supply of household goods, with the current  shortages, I don't want to be caught *needing* something that is out of stock.

I normally do the same for food items, because you always need spices, chicken broth, flour, eggs,etc.

I buy only what's on my list, so I don't overspend. I will make an exception for a really good sale.

During times like this, I have substitutions on my list, just in case something is out.

Now if you like a lot of very fresh food (veggies, fruit, meat) this method is not helpful.

I have a foodsaver, so for me it works.


----------



## Ganjababy

For the first time ever I have not been to the store in a week. The last time they had us line up outside and let us in one at a time. That was enough to dissuade me. I hate cues.





momi said:


> How are y’all keeping up with groceries? I’m so used to being able to jump up and go to the store on a whim - now I try to limit my going out as much as possible.
> 
> I definitely need some discipline in this area  I used to be good at keeping a running list.


----------



## Ganjababy

The amount of money his congregation put into that church, he should have used some of that money to pay for those tests for his congregation. I bet he is getting a cut from that 150,000...


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

I also forgot to mention if you have Amazon Prime, you can order Whole Foods grocery delivery free.

You pick out your items online and they'll shop and deliver to your door.

Kroger, Walmart, and Sam's  have similar offerings,  but they charge for delivery/shipping, but have free delivery pickup.

They shop and load the groceries in your car/ trunk.

If you go this route, please tip the workers if you can.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

Anyone who still attends a church led by Jamal Bryant is a fool. 

He has proven time and time again to be a charlatan and not Christ-like.

It's either willful ignorance or deep denial. I pray they wake up.


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Layluh

https://nypost.com/2020/04/01/nyc-hospital-worker-beats-coronavirus-and-returns-to-work/


----------



## Dposh167

I swear I hate Trump. I hate this man. People are dying and all he cares about is which state governor is kissing his butt and making sure he calls out Cuomo at every press conference for not being appreciative of his efforts. I can't roll my eyes hard enough. Cuomo is actually DOING something. while he's whining on a podium every day.

i can't....i just can't


----------



## Kalia1

Dposh167 said:


> I swear I hate Trump. I hate this man. People are dying and all he cares about is which state governor is kissing his butt and making sure he calls out Cuomo at every press conference for not being appreciative of his efforts. I can't roll my eyes hard enough. Cuomo is actually DOING something. while he's whining on a podium every day.
> 
> i can't....i just can't



He’s the biggest IGNORAMUS of the 21st century!
How dare he now insinuate people should gather in large numbers for Easter outdoors but simply practice social distancing!? He is the reason why many aren’t taking this virus serious! Dr. Fauci in my opinion has the patience of Job because I couldn’t daily deal with him and his nonsense.

Here he goes with “We aren’t going to destroy our country we have to get back.” All he cares about is money he doesn’t care about the people. How can you say there could be a shortage of ventilators like your talking about seats at a game!?!

He is a DISGRACE and an EMBARRASSMENT!


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

shelli4018 said:


> Ma’am. I’m not trying to be rude.  Some ladies have mentioned increased anxiety and the need to avoid the news during this crisis. I simply don’t want anyone to worry unnecessarily.
> 
> If anyone is interested Bill Gates did an interview with Trevor Noah recently where he speaks extensively about his efforts re: covid-19.




Yes! Bill Gates has been preaching about the possibility of pandemics for years! His foundation  been focused on improving health outcomes in third world countries as well as a myriad of other health initiatives. Let’s focus on spreading facts instead of innuendo. I don’t think it helps those of us who suffer from anxiety or anybody else for that matter.

What Im really upset is about how quickly companies were shedding workers - by week 2 of the pandemic. That’s some b.s. Because of cash optimization efforts of companies of that last few years, many had liquidity issues so I get that but you could have delayed payroll if needed while you liquidiated some assets all without affecting the health of your company. This couldn’t have been done indefinitely but you should have been able to pay people a month or two.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

On another note,  the middle class always loses it seems.  Federal student loans are on hold automatically for six months but private loans are not.  All home tenants and landlords of five plus units are protected for up to two months on nonpayment but landlords of several single unit homes are not.  Federal backed mortgages may be suspended up to 12 months.  Non government backed mortgages are not.   No words. Smh.


----------



## Kurlee

Not a Bryant fan at all, but my only question about this is who should pay for the testing and medical personnel conducting the tests?





Black Ambrosia said:


> My sister and I were just wondering if the test was free everywhere or only in certain areas.
> 
> *Pastor Jamal Bryant offers 1,000 COVID-19 tests to minorities for $150 each, then postpones event*
> By Leonardo Blair, Christian Post Reporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamal Bryant, senior pastor of New Birth Missionary Baptist Church in Stonecrest, Georgia. | Facebook/New Birth Missionary Baptist Church
> 
> *New Birth Missionary Baptist Church, led by pastor Jamal Bryant, announced Thursday that it canceled a two-day drive-thru event at the church where up to 1,000 people would have been tested for COVID-19 for a fee of $150 each.
> 
> In a statement posted on the church’s Facebook page and shared with local media, the church said it decided to postpone the event that was scheduled for April 4-5 to comply with an executive order expected to be signed by Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp on Thursday.*
> 
> “To remain compliant with Governor Brian Kemp's executive order, which is being signed today and goes into effect on Friday, New Birth Missionary Baptist Church and various medical partners will postpone the COVID-19 testing scheduled for this weekend. We look forward to coordinating with our local and state officials to support flattening the curve in Georgia and helping to heal our nation and our world from this global pandemic,” the statement said.
> 
> “Based off of these more stringent regulations placed in Georgia, we are also forced to suspend our drive-in worship experience planned for this year's Resurrection Service. New Birth will continue to stream our weekly sermons online and across our digital platforms. New Birth will continue to serve 1,000 individuals each Saturday at the King's Table (food pantry) as we adhere to federal and state emergency food distribution center guidelines,” the statement added.
> 
> The Christian Post reached out to both Bryant and New Birth on Thursday for further comment on the tests but a response was not immediately available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamal Bryant's canceled coronavirus testing event. | Twitter
> 
> In a broadcast on Facebook Live Wednesday which was removed from his Facebook page Thursday morning, Bryant announced that an agreement was reached between RoweDocs and Oakhurst health clinics to provide 1,000 coronavirus tests to minorities.
> 
> “I’m excited to announce something huge today. I’m grateful unto God that we have come into agreement with RoweDocs and Oakhurst health clinics,” Bryant said.
> 
> “New Birth, as of today is in possession of 1,000 COVID-19 tests…that are gonna be made available to our community. Absolutely amazing that we are going to be ….able to serve more minorities in COVID-19 testing than anywhere else in the nation. I’m excited about it and I am ashamed about it,” he said.
> 
> Bryant revealed at least a week ago that he was in possession of the tests and told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution that he was approached by a Florida lab that wanted to partner with his church to provide test kits.
> 
> The spread of the pandemic is forcing churches to “live out loud and do what we’re called to do, which is to provide a service,” he told the publication.
> 
> *The process to obtain a test at New Birth would have involved a pre-screening to be performed by RoweDocs for a fee of $25 followed by an additional cost of $125 for a  COVID-19 test.
> 
> Potential testers were urged to check with their local insurers about testing.*
> 
> *According to The Wall Street Journal, testing for the new coronavirus is mostly free as current legislation forces health insurers and employers to cover the cost of lab tests and visits to healthcare providers for screening without any out-of-pocket charges. There might still be costs, however, if a test is returned negative.*
> 
> Bryant told the AJC that priority testing was reserved for those who are displaying symptoms, at-risk older people and people with compromised immune systems, then the larger community.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kurlee said:


> Not a Bryant fan at all, but my only question about this is who should pay for the testing and medical personnel conducting the tests?


Good question. I'm in Michigan and I've only seen testing sites at medical facilities or sponsored by the county/state. They're free but I think it was negotiated with the insurance companies where they agreed to cover the cost of the test. Medicare and Medicaid cover the test as well. Maybe it's just the uninsured who are on the hook for the cost? I noticed the flyer has an asterisk by the cost indicating reimbursement through insurance. If it's not sponsored by a hospital/medical system or a municipality then there probably is some cost for whoever is hosting the event.


----------



## Kurlee

Black Ambrosia said:


> Good question. I'm in Michigan and I've only seen testing sites at medical facilities or sponsored by the county/state. They're free but I think it was negotiated with the insurance companies where they agreed to cover the cost of the test. Medicare and Medicaid cover the test as well. Maybe it's just the uninsured who are on the hook for the cost? I noticed the flyer has an asterisk by the cost indicating reimbursement through insurance. If it's not sponsored by a hospital/medical system or a municipality then there probably is some cost for whoever is hosting the event.


Yeah, that makes sense. While Bryant gives me charlatan teas, the fact remains that many folks can't get tested or are uninsured. I think it's unreasonable to expect a church to foot the bill for potentially thousands of tests.  It could end up costing hundreds of thousands of dollars.  At the very least, maybe medical personnel would volunteer, but they may need compensation, meals, equipment, etc.  I hope that this is made available for people, in some capacity, by whatever entity, because waiting until folks are symptomatic and struggling to breathe isn't the best strategy for testing, IMO.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This dad was not playing any games!!
Dad refuses to let son back home after spring break trip

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...yps1tw5XVwOlzGVwr3EC2dOgmrnSCps6jtPdwYGdzkHxw


----------



## Jmartjrmd

momi said:


> How are y’all keeping up with groceries? I’m so used to being able to jump up and go to the store on a whim - now I try to limit my going out as much as possible.
> 
> I definitely need some discipline in this area  I used to be good at keeping a running list.


I've never used my food saver so much in my life lol..and the deep freezer.  I know folks are down on "hoarders" but not sorry for now I get as much as I can.  For one the changing climate with the way we can shop in my area going to get food will take much longer.  Even my go to the US Army commissary recently changed what we can get.
Now we can only spend $100 total and they limited it to getting 1 to 2 of each item.  I'm not a family of 6 but if I were 1 pack of meat doesnt get me through the week.  So I'd have to keep going back exposing myself over and over and with no masks to be found it's not making people safer.
Plus now Walmart, Bilo, publix etc are limiting how many people can be in the store at once so people have to wait outside to be let in creating long lines of people not standing 6 feet apart.
Then there was talk on closing off the store to only groceries.  So how do we get soap to bathe with, a lightbulb etc.  Some things I don't want to wait for and pay over price on Amazon.
I shopped early in the crisis and am good on food for awhile. But  I tried to focus my shopping on things that freeze well or things like beans, rice.
Even like potatoes I cook and freeze. 
There is a lot of talk about coming food shortages as restrictions and cases multiply.  I say stock up esp. if you are a bigger family to be prepared and not be on the outside looking in.
My 3 sisters and my brother we all have deep freezers and plenty of food we can share in a pinch so we are good here.  No shame in having what you need.


----------



## shelli4018

$100 limit at the commissary? I’ll have to check if ours is doing the same. That would mean multiple stops next time I go grocery shopping. Or maybe I’ll stick with an alternative like Aldi’s or Walmart. Just wanna get in and get out in one go.


----------



## fifi134

What are essential grocery items you’d be purchasing? MA will hit its peak in just under 2 weeks and I’m working on compiling a list of food that’ll last longest in case I can’t grocery shop for weeks.


----------



## vevster

fifi134 said:


> What are essential grocery items you’d be purchasing? MA will hit its peak in just under 2 weeks and I’m working on compiling a list of food that’ll last longest in case I can’t grocery shop for weeks.


I just think about what I want to eat make it and freeze it.  Tomorow, I have to make
Vegan Queso
Blood Orange salad dressing
Paprika shrimp 

then put them in containers and go!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

shelli4018 said:


> $100 limit at the commissary? I’ll have to check if ours is doing the same. That would mean multiple stops next time I go grocery shopping. Or maybe I’ll stick with an alternative like Aldi’s or Walmart. Just wanna get in and get out in one go.


Yes I sent my list and my sister called back and told me.  1 pack of ground beef was all I could get.  and the other meats were restricted too.  Monday they were hoing to shut down to everyone except active duty or if you live on base but they  since said something different so waiting on the official change.  I can still send Thomas if needed.


----------



## Dposh167

Jmartjrmd said:


> This dad was not playing any games!!
> Dad refuses to let son back home after spring break trip
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...yps1tw5XVwOlzGVwr3EC2dOgmrnSCps6jtPdwYGdzkHxw



"They got out of the car near our driveway and I said, 'Stay right there! Do not go any further!'" the 51-year-old said of the group's return to Nanuet to pick up Matt's car. The group then faced a two-and-a-half-hour drive back to their on-campus apartments in Massachusetts, but Peter Levine still wouldn't allow them inside the home.

"I love my son, but they were not sleeping here," he told the Post. "I said, 'If any of you have to pee, we have some bushes.' Two of them took me up on it."

-------------------------------------------------------------------
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......Dad was playing NO games


----------



## Maguerite

Dposh167 said:


> "They got out of the car near our driveway and I said, 'Stay right there! Do not go any further!'" the 51-year-old said of the group's return to Nanuet to pick up Matt's car. The group then faced a two-and-a-half-hour drive back to their on-campus apartments in Massachusetts, but Peter Levine still wouldn't allow them inside the home.
> 
> "I love my son, but they were not sleeping here," he told the Post. "I said, 'If any of you have to pee, we have some bushes.' Two of them took me up on it."
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......Dad was playing NO games


----------



## Chicoro

There is hope:
Looks like 25 days after complete lock down that one starts to see a small positive change.
Looks like 40 days after complete lock down that one starts to see major positive changes.


Italy and Spain death toll is plateauing, or leveling off. The next thing that usually happens is that the death toll will then start to decrease and decline. It's what Governor Cuomo calls, "The other side of the mountain".







First number of new infections decreases.

Second number of deaths decrease. Usually, you will see the number of deaths spike and increase before they go down. There is a lag time for deaths. Meaning, that even if the number of new infections has significantly decreased, there will be death among and from those that were infected.


----------



## Guapa1

@shelli4018 How's your niece?


----------



## Chicoro

This is another map from the Financial Times coronavirus tracker.
There are currently nine (9) states that are not on lock down. They are highlighted in white.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

fifi134 said:


> What are essential grocery items you’d be purchasing? MA will hit its peak in just under 2 weeks and I’m working on compiling a list of food that’ll last longest in case I can’t grocery shop for weeks.


Not all this is essential lol but this is what I have...
Rice, dry beans, pasta, things you can freeze like cheese and meat, canned veggies, canned fruit...I also get fresh veggies  and seal and freeze..I don't do the canned unless I can find no salt versions...tuna in the packets, crackers, popcorn, nuts...I get the 100 cal snack packs, bottled water, bread..I like chibata rolls so that's what I get and I freeze that too, eggs, butter, taco stuff, pancake stuff, grits, oatmeal, spices, olive oil, tea bags, frozen yeast rolls, potatoes..I  cook and freeze if i am not going to eat in a reasonable time, egg roll wrappers, shrimp, fish, gummie bears, oranges, chocolate chips...hey gotta make cookies!!, sugar, flour,  onions, lemon and limes and if I'm feeling it ice cream and popcicles oh and kool aid packets.
I also have a stock of soap, toothpaste, toliet paper, paper towels, washing powder, dishwashing liquid, lysol spray, bleach, 70% rubbing alcohol, shampoo, paper towels, cleaning gloves, extra batteries, light bulbs, trash bags, freezer bags, stuff for my food saver...not a crazy amount just a bit more than I'd normally keep in the house.  Just stuff that I need and dont want to have to run and get.  
Tylenol, Advil, cough drops
I'm sure I left something but this will last me  at least 6 weeks if not longer but it's only me and my niece and occasionally my man that comes for breakfast, lunch or dinner.


----------



## vevster

I just heard a cousin and her husband caught the virus. She spent 2 weeks in the hospital and her husband is still in. Ugh, so scary. She is a shrink and he is a PA.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I was on NextDoor and a neighbor was complaining about food being more expensive at a grocery store. She felt they were price gouging. Another neighbor who works for a grocery chain responded. I've attached her response. Basically she's saying we should expect food to cost more because the supply chain can't handle the increased volume being consumed so they outsource but that raises the price and the expense is passed down to the store and ultimately the customer.


----------



## Ganjababy

This is good to know. I feel like the US and UK have not done enough regarding isolation and barrier measures and were way too slow to respond.  





Chicoro said:


> There is hope:
> Looks like 25 days after complete lock down that one starts to see a small positive change.
> Looks like 40 days after complete lock down that one starts to see major positive changes.
> 
> 
> Italy and Spain death toll is plateauing, or leveling off. The next thing that usually happens is that the death toll will then start to decrease and decline. It's what Governor Cuomo calls, "The other side of the mountain".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First number of new infections decreases.
> 
> Second number of deaths decrease. Usually, you will see the number of deaths spike and increase before they go down. There is a lag time for deaths. Meaning, that even if the number of new infections has significantly decreased, there will be death among and from those that were infected.


----------



## shelli4018

Guapa1 said:


> @shelli4018 How's your niece?



She’s doing much better! Still has lingering congestion and breathing problems. But it’s much better than before. She’s definitely on the mend.

How about you? I hope you’re doing better.

We think my husbands former BIL has it now. If so, he’s been symptomatic for a week. Had to close his restaurant while he takes to his bed. So far he has fever and body aches. I’m finding the first hand information shared here provides helpful information I can share with my family. So thanks for that.


----------



## Ganjababy

I am having a nightmare moment. We sold our house before all of this began and bought another house. By the time all of this unfolded it was too late to renege on the deals. We are moving from a 6 bedroom 4 reception room house (4 sets of huge sofas) and 5 car garage (filled with DH crap, including 2 riding lawn mowers) to a 3 bedroom, 1 living room house. We had male relatives coming over from ny to help us move. Thats no longer happening for obvious reasons.

 We cannot even get a rented truck to move. No moving companies are currently open. DH was diagnosed with sciatica 8 weeks ago. He was scheduled for sessions with a therapist but that was cancelled. A months worth of therapy would have been better than nothing. 

For some reason I had the 2 houses overlap. So that we have one month to move from one house to the next. Doing this cost us several thousand dollars but the idea of having one day to move such a big house seemed crazy. That was a good thing. We will just have to move stuff every other day. Or every day if we have to. We have a suv. Not sure what we are going to do with the bigger items. 

As I am writing this I just had a thought. In the summer I had a couple do the gardening from a local ad. The husband stank of booze at 11am and they were a rough looking lot but were nice. I wonder if I should reach out and ask them for one days work and pay them double. I feel I would be risking their health and our health. 

The other option is to ask the new owners if we can leave the heavy stuff in the garage. They are not moving in right away. They are doing Reno to turn the house into a 2 family home.


----------



## shelli4018

If you’re in the US you can find day laborers on Craigslist or congregating near the big box hardware stores like Home Depot or Lowe’s. I would also think small businesses and independent contractors would still be looking for work. 

Hope you find someone.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## Reinventing21

@Chicoro

That is great news! But how is the U.S. ever going to get there when we have nine states not doing lockdown, a bunch of pockets of people doing whatever they want including deliberately contaminating others and someone pretending to be president who won't lock down country due to exteme narcissism, arrogance and ignorance?

Some other countries are threatening, ticketing, jailing and behind closed doors likely shooting those that won' t comply.

Plus, our health and mental health systems are sorely lacking.

I fear 45 will look at other countries getting better and reopening and he will think, hey see I told you it wasn't so bad, we can reopen too-- it will just 'go away' without ever admitting why other countries were able to heal.

ETA: And then you have these egoists ^^ posted by @CurlyNiquee ...


----------



## Ganjababy

Thanks this idea is very helpful. Never even thought of this. I live in Canada but we have a Craigslist equivalent. Maybe I could put an advert for a man with a van... I feel kind of stupid to be having this problem. It’s so first world. I don’t know why we bought such a big house. I guess it was a cheap fixer upper and I have a lot of nieces and nephews who come and spend summers with us.





shelli4018 said:


> If you’re in the US you can find day laborers on Craigslist or congregating near the big box hardware stores like Home Depot or Lowe’s. I would also think small businesses and independent contractors would still be looking for work.
> 
> Hope you find someone.


----------



## Ganjababy

Hello ladies. Watch this video. This is a VERY interesting theory! 80%of the videos I am sent are pure foolishness and face palmy but this is fascinating and they are in fact doing studies. It cannot help people already in hospital but it is interesting and I am going to post some articles to follow up on what this guy is saying. Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## SoniT

This was in DC yesterday. We'll never get through this if people won't stop being selfish and taking it seriously.


----------



## prettywhitty

Reinventing21 said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> That is great news! But how is the U.S. ever going to get there when we have nine states not doing lockdown, a bunch of pockets of people doing whatever they want including deliberately contaminating others and someone pretending to be president who won't lock down country due to exteme narcissism, arrogance and ignorance?
> 
> Some other countries are threatening, ticketing, jailing and behind closed doors likely shooting those that won' t comply.
> 
> Plus, our health and mental health systems are sorely lacking.
> 
> I fear 45 will look at other countries getting better and reopening and he will think, hey see I told you it wasn't so bad, we can reopen too-- it will just 'go away' without ever admitting why other countries were able to heal.
> 
> ETA: And then you have these egoists ^^ posted by @CurlyNiquee ...


I think other countries will deny us entry because of how lackadaisical and disorganized our country been as a whole. So our borders may reopen but no one is coming here. And we won’t be able to go international for a season.


----------



## january noir

A few years ago, my company (Novartis Pharma) distributed each employee a box of 3M N95 respirator masks and boxes of gloves during a possible coming pandemic that, thankfully, never materialized.  

I used up all the gloves over the years using them with my henna and indigo treatments but forgot all about the masks!  I found the box on a shelf in my laundry room when tidying up a few weeks back.  Thank God!  Since finding them, I use one every time I go out to buy groceries and supplies.  For a while, I was one of the few people wearing a mask when out and about until recently.  I even made a few "kits" with each kit containing a mask and gloves in a Ziploc bag. I keep them in my car for "just in case." 

When I went to BJs last week, the cashier wasn't wearing a mask.   She asked me where I got mine and that she couldn't find any.  After I checked out, I went to my car to get one of the kits and gave it to her.  She was very grateful.

I had to get used to wearing the mask because the strap made me develop a tension headache at first, but now I don't get one.  I also recently purchased two face shields and several cute face masks that have filters but are not N95 compliant, just for style purposes that I can wear with the shields and/or goggles.


----------



## Chicoro

Reinventing21 said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> That is great news! But how is the U.S. ever going to get there when we have nine states not doing lockdown, a bunch of pockets of people doing whatever they want including deliberately contaminating others and someone pretending to be president who won't lock down country due to exteme narcissism, arrogance and ignorance?
> 
> Some other countries are threatening, ticketing, jailing and behind closed doors likely shooting those that won' t comply.
> 
> Plus, our health and mental health systems are sorely lacking.
> 
> I fear 45 will look at other countries getting better and reopening and he will think, hey see I told you it wasn't so bad, we can reopen too-- it will just 'go away' without ever admitting why other countries were able to heal.





I sincerely believe the US will get there. Americans are incredible. There is no more creative, more enterprising group of folks than Americans. We are not better than other folks, we just have some unique aspects about us culturally.

A note about the map in my post #2715.

There are 9 states that are not under lock down. Many people are concerned that if these states continue to resist lock down, they will prolong the coronavirus infection in the US.

Ideally, it would be best for them to lock down the same time as the other states. The virus is moving rapidly from East to West in the US. It is moving much slower from West East. The nine (9) states not under lock down have very small incidents of positive cases. We all know now that is how it always starts out. A little bit and then exponential explosion.

I think those states will likely became an epicenter and they will hit the apex and peak of infections later than a New York or a California. Regionally, you can look at US as being a big Europe. The states are in regions. For example, South Korea and Taiwan have had their peak infections and their economy is open. Italy and Spain are starting to plateau and may begin the taper down phase like China and South Korea.d

I really think if push comes to shove, the US will be able to handle these 9 states issues. The question is not will they have infections that will present on the curve, but when. By the time they are at that point, the US's largest economies, California and New York will most likely start to be approaching or be at where China, South Korea and Taiwan are.

To get out of this situation the fastest, as one entire nation, ideally every state should be in lock down at the same time. What may happen is that as the virus infection rate increases from East to West, eventually so the curve will decrease from East to West. I think state economies are going to come up in waves just like the infection peaked in various states in waves.

Other country populations and land sizes are the equivalent to state populations in the US. Spain , France, Germany and Italy all border one another, yet, they have different lock down timetables.  Italy and Spain are plateauing just like China did. I think their economies will come back up one, by one.

In a parallel comparison, I think we will see the same thing in the US, various regions and state groupings may experience peaks and then flattening and descents in the curve for the US, at different times. One by one, those states that were previously an epicenter, will eventually turn on their economies.

There will be continued loss of life because scientific data has shown that deaths tend to spike even after there is a decrease in infection rates. Those spikes represent those people who were infected prior to the infection rate decreasing.

Hopefully, the state and region economies will re-open when the states themselves determine that they have their situations under  control. It is quite possible that the Federal Government may take credit for it. That is something that is out of our control, including that of the state governors'.

New York is doing a surge and flex process, also called 'rolling deployment',  across the state. I think the US is going to copy what New York is doing, which will be a surge and flex process across the US. Once places like New York and California are back up and running, they will probably dispatch people, equipment and personal protection equipment to states that develop a huge patient load, later in time when those other states begin to experience a climb in the infection rate.


----------



## Ganjababy

JA YE1 day ago


> Basically all countries have universal BCG vaccination other than the U.S., Canada, Italy, Spain and France.



supporting articles
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/health/coronavirus-bcg-vaccine.html

A recent analysis of the disparate toll the new coronavirus has taken on middle- and high-income countries found a correlation with B.C.G. policies, concluding that countries that did not implement or had abandoned universal B.C.G. vaccination have had more coronavirus infections per capita and higher death rates. (Low-income countries were excluded from the analysis because of unreliable Covid-19 reporting data and generally poor medical systems.)

https://www.msn.com/en-in/health/in...ebate-over-old-vaccine/ar-BB128HgM?li=AAggbRN
*COVID-19 link, as claimed*
Researchers from the New York Institute of Technology (NYIT) analysed the global spread of COVID-19, correlated it with data from the world BCG Atlas that shows which countries have BCG vaccine coverage, and came to the conclusion that countries with a policy for universal BCG vaccination have had a lower number of cases than those like the US, where universal BCG vaccination was discontinued after the incidence of TB came down, and Italy.

https://business.financialpost.com/...-vaccine-might-help-fight-the-new-coronavirus
Unlike other vaccines, the BCG vaccine may also boost the innate immune system, first-line defenses that keep a variety of pathogens from entering the body or from establishing an infection. One study in Guinea-Bissau found 50% lower mortality rates in children vaccinated with BCG than in kids who did not get this vaccine. That is a much bigger drop in deaths than could be explained by a reduction in TB cases. Some studies have found similar reductions in respiratory infections among teens and the elderly.


----------



## shelli4018

Ganjababy said:


> Thanks this idea is very helpful. Never even thought of this. I live in Canada but we have a Craigslist equivalent. Maybe I could put an advert for a man with a van... I feel kind of stupid to be having this problem. It’s so first world. I don’t know why we bought such a big house. I guess it was a cheap fixer upper and I have a lot of nieces and nephews who come and spend summers with us.


Your house sounds like a palace. Lol! 

I know you’ll make sure the contractor you choose wear masks and gloves.


----------



## january noir

Oh, and I purchased one of those toilet seat bidets (from TUSHY) because it was hell trying to find toilet paper in all the stores in my area and online.  I managed to get a 24 pack of TP from BJs last week, but that was enough for me.  I had to try and do something about that.  I hope the bidet meets my expectations when I get it.  I've always wanted one anyway.


----------



## Chicoro

prettywhitty said:


> I think other countries will deny us entry because of how lackadaisical and disorganized our country been as a whole. So our borders may reopen but no one is coming here. And we won’t be able to go international for a season.



I'm here in France and there are issues here, too. Countries in continental Europe don't discuss their issues and missteps openly. Add to the fact that many of these countries speak their native language, which may not be English, and thus their information may be more difficult to access. Because of the admiration there is for the US and because our language is English, it is much easier for the US to be scrutinized and criticized.  

The difference is that the US shows it issues and openly discusses them, for better or for worse. I may not like everything that is being said and done in the US, but I prefer this openness. It creates more complexity but at least we have an idea of where people stand, whether one may agree with their stance or not. 

I  too may lose  loved ones in the US.

Yet, as a whole, I see a light at the end of the tunnel for our beloved country.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This information about the BCG vaccine sounds promising but I’m wondering about the numbers out of Jamaica and other countries that still administer the vaccine. Do we know how many people are being tested to have the confidence that their numbers aren’t artificially low?


----------



## Everything Zen

Ganjababy said:


>






Ganjababy said:


> JA YE1 day ago
> 
> 
> supporting articles
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/health/coronavirus-bcg-vaccine.html
> 
> A recent analysis of the disparate toll the new coronavirus has taken on middle- and high-income countries found a correlation with B.C.G. policies, concluding that countries that did not implement or had abandoned universal B.C.G. vaccination have had more coronavirus infections per capita and higher death rates. (Low-income countries were excluded from the analysis because of unreliable Covid-19 reporting data and generally poor medical systems.)
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-in/health/in...ebate-over-old-vaccine/ar-BB128HgM?li=AAggbRN
> *COVID-19 link, as claimed*
> Researchers from the New York Institute of Technology (NYIT) analysed the global spread of COVID-19, correlated it with data from the world BCG Atlas that shows which countries have BCG vaccine coverage, and came to the conclusion that countries with a policy for universal BCG vaccination have had a lower number of cases than those like the US, where universal BCG vaccination was discontinued after the incidence of TB came down, and Italy.
> 
> https://business.financialpost.com/...-vaccine-might-help-fight-the-new-coronavirus
> Unlike other vaccines, the BCG vaccine may also boost the innate immune system, first-line defenses that keep a variety of pathogens from entering the body or from establishing an infection. One study in Guinea-Bissau found 50% lower mortality rates in children vaccinated with BCG than in kids who did not get this vaccine. That is a much bigger drop in deaths than could be explained by a reduction in TB cases. Some studies have found similar reductions in respiratory infections among teens and the elderly.



BCG is already in short supply for other diseases. Namely bladder cancer as it is one of the only drugs available for this often overlooked malignancy. Bladder cancer is one of the more common types and has one of the highest rates of recurrence. This will severely hurt my company’s first BLA. Merck is the only company in the world right now that produces BCG. There are only so many times for recurrence when a TURBT (transurethral resection of a bladder tumor) can be done before the patient is forced to have a cystectomy (bladder removal) which is obviously a significant decrease in the patient’s quality of life.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

SoniT said:


> This was in DC yesterday. We'll never get through this if people won't stop being selfish and taking it seriously.



An emergency closure was issued thank goodness!


----------



## UmSumayyah

Reinventing21 said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> That is great news! But how is the U.S. ever going to get there when we have nine states not doing lockdown, a bunch of pockets of people doing whatever they want including deliberately contaminating others and someone pretending to be president who won't lock down country due to exteme narcissism, arrogance and ignorance?
> 
> Some other countries are threatening, ticketing, jailing and behind closed doors likely shooting those that won' t comply.
> 
> Plus, our health and mental health systems are sorely lacking.
> 
> I fear 45 will look at other countries getting better and reopening and he will think, hey see I told you it wasn't so bad, we can reopen too-- it will just 'go away' without ever admitting why other countries were able to heal.
> 
> ETA: And then you have these egoists ^^ posted by @CurlyNiquee ...


Freedom has costs and benefits.  During a pandemic yes an authoritarian government can freely and openly weld your doors shut, shoot you for coming out of the house and disappear you if you disobey orders and speak against them.

The downside to that is that at ANY time an authoritarian government can freely and openly weld your doors shut, shoot you for coming out of the house and disappear you if you disobey orders and speak against them.

A severe pandemic comes along every 50-100 years or so.  You gotta live with that government all the time, and China shut down and disappeared the doctors for giving them bad news before they were forced to acknowledge that they had a problem.

Personally I am glad that Trump and anyone else in the future (I hope) doesn't have dictatorial powers.  People in China can't even post pics of Winnie the Pooh because their dear leader is pissed at the comparisons of him to the bear.  I don't want our president to be able to ban Saturday Night Live and imprison political cartoonists for making fun of him.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I'm convinced that the problem is that the symptoms of this disease aren't jarring enough to convince people that this is truly life threatening.  Now if the symptoms involved folks bleeding from their eyes and coughing up blood, there would be tumbleweeds rolling in the streets. 



SoniT said:


> This was in DC yesterday. We'll never get through this if people won't stop being selfish and taking it seriously.


----------



## Ganjababy

Def not enough. The amount of people being tested in Jamaica is utterly ridiculous. As of 2 days ago it was under 300 for the whole country. But I think South Korea testing is high compared to some other countries and I think they still do the bcg, if I am not mistaken. SK (bcg) tested nearly 9k per million and has 4 deaths per million. Italy (no bcg)  tested  nearly 11k per million and has  254 deaths per million. Spain (no bcg) tested 7.5k per million and has 266 deaths per million.

Germany is an anomaly at nearly 12k cases per million but only 18 deaths per million because of their approach to social distancing and their broad based free testing which started in mid January  (more testing than any country in Europe)  and the fact that their health care system as very good. No lack of ventilators, among other factors.


Black Ambrosia said:


> This information about the BCG vaccine sounds promising but I’m wondering about the numbers out of Jamaica and other countries that still administer the vaccine. Do we know how many people are being tested to have the confidence that their numbers aren’t artificially low?


----------



## Chicoro

Everything Zen said:


> BCG is already in short supply for other diseases. Namely bladder cancer as it is one of the only drugs available for this often overlooked malignancy. Bladder cancer is one of the more common types and has one of the highest rates of recurrence. This will severely hurt my company’s first BLA. Merck is the only company in the world right now that produces BCG. There are only so many times for recurrence when a TURBT (transurethral resection of a bladder tumor) can be done before the patient is forced to have a cystectomy (bladder removal) which is obviously a significant decrease in the patient’s quality of life.



What is_ BLA,_ please?


----------



## shelli4018

Chicoro said:


> I sincerely believe the US will get there. Americans are incredible. There is no more creative, more enterprising group of folks than Americans. We are not better than other folks, we just have some unique aspects about us culturally.
> 
> A note about the map in my post #2715.
> 
> There are 9 states that are not under lock down. Many people are concerned that if these states continue to resist lock down, they will prolong the coronavirus infection in the US.
> 
> Ideally, it would be best for them to lock down the same time as the other states. The virus is moving rapidly from East to West in the US. It is moving much slower from West East. The nine (9) states not under lock down have very small incidents of positive cases. We all know now that is how it always starts out. A little bit and then exponential explosion.
> 
> I think those states will likely became an epicenter and they will hit the apex and peak of infections later than a New York or a California. Regionally, you can look at US as being a big Europe. The states are in regions. For example, South Korea and Taiwan have had their peak infections and their economy is open. Italy and Spain are starting to plateau and may begin the taper down phase like China and South Korea.d
> 
> I really think if push comes to shove, the US will be able to handle these 9 states issues. The question is not will they have infections that will present on the curve, but when. By the time they are at that point, the US's largest economies, California and New York will most likely start to be approaching or be at where China, South Korea and Taiwan are.
> 
> To get out of this situation the fastest, as one entire nation, ideally every state should be in lock down at the same time. What may happen is that as the virus infection rate increases from East to West, eventually so the curve will decrease from East to West. I think state economies are going to come up in waves just like the infection peaked in various states in waves.
> 
> Other country populations and land sizes are the equivalent to state populations in the US. Spain , France, Germany and Italy all border one another, yet, they have different lock down timetables.  Italy and Spain are plateauing just like China did. I think their economies will come back up one, by one.
> 
> In a parallel comparison, I think we will see the same thing in the US, various regions and state groupings may experience peaks and then flattening and descents in the curve for the US, at different times. One by one, those states that were previously an epicenter, will eventually turn on their economies.
> 
> There will be continued loss of life because scientific data has shown that deaths tend to spike even after there is a decrease in infection rates. Those spikes represent those people who were infected prior to the infection rate decreasing.
> 
> Hopefully, the state and region economies will re-open when the states themselves determine that they have their situations under  control. It is quite possible that the Federal Government may take credit for it. That is something that is out of our control, including that of the state governors'.
> 
> New York is doing a surge and flex process, also called 'rolling deployment',  across the state. I think the US is going to copy what New York is doing, which will be a surge and flex process across the US. Once places like New York and California are back up and running, they will probably dispatch people, equipment and personal protection equipment to states that develop a huge patient load, later in time when those other states begin to experience a climb in the infection rate.



1. At least half of the states refusing to lock down are sparsely populated. That may work in their favor if/when there’s an outbreak. My concern lies with vulnerable populations on reservations with very little resources. I understand some are banning outsiders to protect themselves.

2. California and Washington State have flattened the curve. Their economies may rebound much sooner than red states who are resisting. I wonder how that will play out in an election year?


----------



## Chicoro

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm convinced that the problem is that the symptoms of this disease aren't jarring enough to convince people that this is truly life threatening.  Now if the symptoms involved folks bleeding from their eyes and coughing up blood, there would be tumbleweeds rolling in the streets.



Interestingly enough, there have been several mentions of folks coughing up blood. It is not a symptom that presents in the majority of cases, based upon my limited understanding, but it is a symptom that has presented itself. I saw a video by Simone Gao where one woman was forcibly removed from her home in China.  As she was being wrestled into the van, she dropped to the ground, then spewed blood filled vomit on the ground. The people who were trying to subdue here and place her in the van spread out and away from her, in unison. Two men in protective gear held onto her arms and held her up.


----------



## Chicoro

shelli4018 said:


> 1. At least half of the states refusing to lock down are sparsely populated. That may work in their favor if/when there’s an outbreak. My concern lies with vulnerable populations on reservations with very little resources. I understand some are banning outsiders to protect themselves.
> 
> 2. California and Washington State have flattened the curve. Their economies may rebound much sooner than red states who are resisting. I wonder how that will play out in an election year?



Your points are very thought-provoking. I don't think you were looking for me to answer, but I of course I have to add that I personally have no idea how things will play out, either.


----------



## shelli4018

Chicoro said:


> Your points are very thought-provoking. I don't think you were looking for me to answer, but I of course I have to add that I personally have no idea how things will play out, either.


They were rhetorical. Lol.

It just occurred to me that the administrations response will likely get dumber during this crisis.


----------



## Everything Zen

Chicoro said:


> What is_ BLA,_ please?



Biologics Licensing Application- when you’re Drug has a biological component to it rather than a standard NDA ( New Drug Application)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biologics_license_application


----------



## Everything Zen

So many patients already enrolled onto our study with only 1/3 of the normal standard of care dose bc BCG is in such short supply.


----------



## january noir

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm convinced that the problem is that the symptoms of this disease aren't jarring enough to convince people that this is truly life threatening.  Now if the symptoms involved folks bleeding from their eyes and coughing up blood, there would be tumbleweeds rolling in the streets.



Yup!  Remember the images and the fear when the Ebola virus emerged?  People were freaked out! The Corona would have been on the downward curve in January.


----------



## Ganjababy

Everything Zen said:


> So many patients already enrolled onto our study with only 1/3 of the normal standard of care dose bc BCG is in such short supply.


I did not even know that they stopped this vaccine in so many countries.


----------



## january noir

About the BCG vaccination; I was born in '58 and received mine.  Since I'm one of the seniors on this board, how many of you posting n this thread have not had one?  I'm curious.


----------



## Ganjababy

I also feel that the distrust that our people have of the scientific community is not helping. That is why I hate unethical scientist like those 2 French doctors. They do so much damage to our communities in the diaspora. I am seriously thinking of starting a petition to have their medical licenses revoked. Not sure how successful that would be as I am not in France. But I think I will look into it. Or if someone already started one please share the link.


----------



## Ganjababy

I went to live in Jamaica for a couple years when I was a year old and remember getting it (or maybe the booster?) at 4. I have the scar. 





january noir said:


> About the BCG vaccination; I was born in '58 and received mine.  Since I'm one of the seniors on this board, how many of you posting n this thread have not had one?  I'm curious.


----------



## january noir

Chicoro said:


> I'm here in France and there are issues here, too. Countries in continental Europe don't discuss their issues and missteps openly. Add to the fact that many of these countries speak their native language, which may not be English, and thus their information may be more difficult to access. Because of the admiration there is for the US and because our language is English, it is much easier for the US to be scrutinized and criticized.
> 
> The difference is that the US shows it issues and openly discusses them, for better or for worse. I may not like everything that is being said and done in the US, but I prefer this openness. It creates more complexity but at least we have an idea of where people stand, whether one may agree with their stance or not.
> 
> I  too may lose  loved ones in the US.
> 
> Yet, as a whole, I see a light at the end of the tunnel for our beloved country.



@Chicoro  Hi!  Where in France do you live?  My manager is French and was raised in a town about an hour and a half drive from Barcelona). Many of my co-workers who work in Geneva, live in France on the Swiss-French border.  I have a friend who is a Parisian who lives here now but still keeps an apartment in Paris.

I hope you don't lose anyone; I hope no one of us does.  I've been WFH since March 13 when my company made it mandatory, and have only gone to the store/pharmacy twice.   I just feel bad for those who are not heeding the warnings and continue to party like it's 1999.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I wonder if the BCG vaccine is reducing a strong inflammatory response is why it is helpful.


----------



## Chicoro

january noir said:


> @Chicoro  Hi!  Where in France do you live?  My manager is French and was raised in a town about an hour and a half drive from Barcelona). Many of my co-workers who work in Geneva, live in France on the Swiss-French border.  I have a friend who is a Parisian who lives here now but still keeps an apartment in Paris.
> 
> I hope you don't lose anyone; I hope no one of us does.  I've been WFH since March 13 when my company made it mandatory, and have only gone to the store/pharmacy twice.   I just feel bad for those who are not heeding the warnings and continue to party like it's 1999.



@january noir ,
Thanks for asking. I am in Lyon. It is halfway between Paris and Marseilles. Yes, Swiss high paycheck money and French lower prices for housing are a great combination. Your co-workers are smart. You know what they say, "Birds of a feather flock together". I hope us and ours stay safe, too.


----------



## vevster

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm convinced that the problem is that the symptoms of this disease aren't jarring enough to convince people that this is truly life threatening.  Now if the symptoms involved folks bleeding from their eyes and coughing up blood, there would be tumbleweeds rolling in the streets.


Or flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## january noir

Chicoro said:


> @january noir ,
> Thanks for asking. I am in Lyon. It is halfway between Paris and Marseilles. Yes, Swiss high paycheck money and French lower prices for housing are a great combination. Your co-workers are smart. You know what they say, "Birds of a feather flock together". I hope us and ours stay safe, too.


Stay safe, my sister, and thanks  for sharing all the knowledge!


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> Or flesh eating bacteria.


Oh yeah!  Definitely that!  Shoot, add that to the Ebola symptoms, and the US would have had a safe vaccine 5 years ago.


----------



## Everything Zen

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I wonder if the BCG vaccine is reducing a strong inflammatory response is why it is helpful.



my coworker from Nigeria has the BCG TB vaccine scar and she proposed the exact same thing


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

CurlyNiquee said:


>



The media loves to show religious fanatics.

With that being said, the Bible says "My people perish for their lack of knowledge."

Also, "Faith without works is dead."

I'm Christian and I believe I am covered by the Blood of Jesus, but Jesus said Himself, “It is also written: ‘Do not put the Lord your God to the test."

Jesus wants us to trust Him, but we must exercise common sense and judgement.

You wouldn't jump off a cliff and scream I'm covered by the Blood, but this is what they're doing.

God please send discernment.


----------



## OhTall1

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm convinced that the problem is that the symptoms of this disease aren't jarring enough to convince people that this is truly life threatening. Now if the symptoms involved folks bleeding from their eyes and coughing up blood, there would be tumbleweeds rolling in the streets.


You're right.  Plus the government spent too much time ignoring this and downplaying it.  One of the comments in that tweet you posted said that if this has been compared to SARS instead of a bad flu, then maybe it would've been taken more seriously.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## nycutiepie

january noir said:


> A few years ago, my company (Novartis Pharma) distributed each employee a box of 3M N95 respirator masks and boxes of gloves during a possible coming pandemic that, thankfully, never materialized.
> 
> I used up all the gloves over the years using them with my henna and indigo treatments but forgot all about the masks!  I found the box on a shelf in my laundry room when tidying up a few weeks back.  Thank God!  Since finding them, I use one every time I go out to buy groceries and supplies.  For a while, I was one of the few people wearing a mask when out and about until recently.  I even made a few "kits" with each kit containing a mask and gloves in a Ziploc bag. I keep them in my car for "just in case."
> 
> When I went to BJs last week, the cashier wasn't wearing a mask.   She asked me where I got mine and that she couldn't find any.  After I checked out, I went to my car to get one of the kits and gave it to her.  She was very grateful.
> 
> I had to get used to wearing the mask because the strap made me develop a tension headache at first, but now I don't get one.  I also recently purchased two face shields and several cute face masks that have filters but are not N95 compliant, just for style purposes that I can wear with the shields and/or goggles.


Where did you purchase the face shields?


----------



## werenumber2

We’re set to hit peak this week. It’s so bizarre to be living in the “future” compared to the rest of the country. Now I know what it felt like to live in China when this started hitting other countries


----------



## Reinventing21

Lol, yes I agree. I wasn't proposing the US should become  Authoritarian. I am wondering with our freedom mindset along with the lack of effective leadership, the disparities in healthcare, inability to cooperate etc., will we be able to get this behind us before they find a cure?

Not looking for answers, just pondering.



UmSumayyah said:


> Freedom has costs and benefits.  During a pandemic yes an authoritarian government can freely and openly weld your doors shut, shoot you for coming out of the house and disappear you if you disobey orders and speak against them.
> 
> The downside to that is that at ANY time an authoritarian government can freely and openly weld your doors shut, shoot you for coming out of the house and disappear you if you disobey orders and speak against them.
> 
> A severe pandemic comes along every 50-100 years or so.  You gotta live with that government all the time, and China shut down and disappeared the doctors for giving them bad news before they were forced to acknowledge that they had a problem.
> 
> Personally I am glad that Trump and anyone else in the future (I hope) doesn't have dictatorial powers.  People in China can't even post pics of Winnie the Pooh because their dear leader is pissed at the comparisons of him to the bear.  I don't want our president to be able to ban Saturday Night Live and imprison political cartoonists for making fun of him.


----------



## vevster

I was just on Thrive Market.com and they have suspended taking any orders.  The supply chain is being depleted --- then what?


----------



## meka72

january noir said:


> About the BCG vaccination; I was born in '58 and received mine.  Since I'm one of the seniors on this board, how many of you posting n this thread have not had one?  I'm curious.


I was born in ‘72 and didn’t get the vaccine.


----------



## Shimmie

Jmartjrmd said:


> View attachment 457409


This is a very nice gesture, however these shoes are extremely slippery on wet surfaces.  I threw my croc shoes away after having too many slides in the rain and they weren't the 'electric' slide.


----------



## Ganjababy

The pm of the UK Boris Johnson has been admitted to hospital  EDA. Okay it’s just fir tests as his symptoms are persistent (10 days)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-...-coronavirus-speech-address-news-update-live/


----------



## january noir

meka72 said:


> I was born in ‘72 and didn’t get the vaccine.


OK.  I don't think my youngest has hers either.


----------



## january noir

nycutiepie said:


> Where did you purchase the face shields?


Last week  from a site advertised on Instagram, https://merrypearl.com.  

I think you can find the shields easily now.  Google it and I'm sure you can find them.  Mine just shipped yesterday, so they won't be here for another week or so with the expected delay.
I just came back from my local grocery store (Stop & Shop) and all the workers were wearing face shields and masks and each checkout and service counter, had the plexiglass barriers installed.  Finally...


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> I was just on Thrive Market.com and they have suspended taking any orders.  The supply chain is being depleted --- then what?


For the past 2 months, I had been ordering my groceries from Amazon/Whole Foods with 2-hour delivery; front door drop-off.  Very cool.  But now, all deliveries are unavailable.


----------



## Lute

Ganjababy said:


> The pm of the UK Boris Johnson has been admitted to hospital  EDA. Okay it’s just fir tests as his symptoms are persistent (10 days)
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-...-coronavirus-speech-address-news-update-live/



Despite the hot mess he is.. and mistakes he has made. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## shelli4018

Ganjababy said:


> The pm of the UK Boris Johnson has been admitted to hospital  EDA. Okay it’s just fir tests as his symptoms are persistent (10 days)
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-...-coronavirus-speech-address-news-update-live/


Wow. Can’t stand him. But I wouldn’t have wished this thing on his entire household. Hope his pregnant fiancée only has mild symptoms and their unborn baby is ok.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*A Tiger at the Bronx Zoo Has Tested Positive for Coronavirus*

A tiger at the Bronx Zoo in New York City has tested positive for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 in people, according to the United States Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) National Veterinary Services Laboratories. The big cat is thought to be the first tiger infected with the virus, according to the USDA.

The tiger was tested for the virus after several of the zoo’s lions and tigers started showing signs of respiratory illness, according to the USDA. The agency expects all of the cats are expected to recover.

The Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS), which manages the zoo, identified the tiger as Nadia, a 4-year-old Malayan tiger. The zoo said that Nadia, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions, had developed a dry cough. Since the animals must be put under general anesthesia to receive the test, the attending veterinarian decided not to test the other animals, according to the USDA.

A zoo employee is believe to have spread the virus to the big cats, according to the USDA. The WCS said it has now put in place measures to protect cats from the infection at all of its zoos. The zoo has been temporarily closed since March 16 to help slow the spread of the virus.

“We tested the cat out of an abundance of caution and will ensure any knowledge we gain about COVID-19 will contribute to the world’s continuing understanding of this novel coronavirus,” the WCS said in a statement. “Though they have experienced some decrease in appetite, the cats at the Bronx Zoo are otherwise doing well under veterinary care and are bright, alert and interactive with their keepers. It is not known how this disease will develop in big cats since different species can react differently to novel infections, but we will continue to monitor them closely and anticipate full recoveries.”

All of the tigers live at the zoo’s ‘Tiger Mountain’ exhibit, although a male Amur tiger living at the exhibit did not show any symptoms, according to the WCS.

The USDA advises that people with COVID-19 should try to keep away from animals, including their pets, while they’re sick, and to wash their hands if they must care for a pet or be around animals. However, there haven’t been any reports of pets contracting COVID-19 in the United States, according to the USDA.

The tiger appears to be the first animal confirmed to have COVID-19 in the United States. The virus is believed to have been first transmitted to humans from an animal, and some animals have been diagnosed with coronavirus abroad.


https://time.com/5815939/tiger-bronx-zoo-positive-coronavirus/


----------



## Ganjababy

OMG. Does this mean people’s pets can get it? 





TrulyBlessed said:


> *A Tiger at the Bronx Zoo Has Tested Positive for Coronavirus*
> 
> A tiger at the Bronx Zoo in New York City has tested positive for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 in people, according to the United States Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) National Veterinary Services Laboratories. The big cat is thought to be the first tiger infected with the virus, according to the USDA.
> 
> The tiger was tested for the virus after several of the zoo’s lions and tigers started showing signs of respiratory illness, according to the USDA. The agency expects all of the cats are expected to recover.
> 
> The Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS), which manages the zoo, identified the tiger as Nadia, a 4-year-old Malayan tiger. The zoo said that Nadia, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions, had developed a dry cough. Since the animals must be put under general anesthesia to receive the test, the attending veterinarian decided not to test the other animals, according to the USDA.
> 
> A zoo employee is believe to have spread the virus to the big cats, according to the USDA. The WCS said it has now put in place measures to protect cats from the infection at all of its zoos. The zoo has been temporarily closed since March 16 to help slow the spread of the virus.
> 
> “We tested the cat out of an abundance of caution and will ensure any knowledge we gain about COVID-19 will contribute to the world’s continuing understanding of this novel coronavirus,” the WCS said in a statement. “Though they have experienced some decrease in appetite, the cats at the Bronx Zoo are otherwise doing well under veterinary care and are bright, alert and interactive with their keepers. It is not known how this disease will develop in big cats since different species can react differently to novel infections, but we will continue to monitor them closely and anticipate full recoveries.”
> 
> All of the tigers live at the zoo’s ‘Tiger Mountain’ exhibit, although a male Amur tiger living at the exhibit did not show any symptoms, according to the WCS.
> 
> The USDA advises that people with COVID-19 should try to keep away from animals, including their pets, while they’re sick, and to wash their hands if they must care for a pet or be around animals. However, there haven’t been any reports of pets contracting COVID-19 in the United States, according to the USDA.
> 
> The tiger appears to be the first animal confirmed to have COVID-19 in the United States. The virus is believed to have been first transmitted to humans from an animal, and some animals have been diagnosed with coronavirus abroad.
> 
> 
> https://time.com/5815939/tiger-bronx-zoo-positive-coronavirus/


----------



## OhTall1

Where I am the only way you're getting tested is if you're practically at death's door.  But we have tests for zoo animals?


TrulyBlessed said:


> *A Tiger at the Bronx Zoo Has Tested Positive for Coronavirus*
> 
> A tiger at the Bronx Zoo in New York City has tested positive for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 in people, according to the United States Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) National Veterinary Services Laboratories. The big cat is thought to be the first tiger infected with the virus, according to the USDA.
> 
> The tiger was tested for the virus after several of the zoo’s lions and tigers started showing signs of respiratory illness, according to the USDA. The agency expects all of the cats are expected to recover.
> 
> The Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS), which manages the zoo, identified the tiger as Nadia, a 4-year-old Malayan tiger. The zoo said that Nadia, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions, had developed a dry cough. Since the animals must be put under general anesthesia to receive the test, the attending veterinarian decided not to test the other animals, according to the USDA.
> 
> A zoo employee is believe to have spread the virus to the big cats, according to the USDA. The WCS said it has now put in place measures to protect cats from the infection at all of its zoos. The zoo has been temporarily closed since March 16 to help slow the spread of the virus.
> 
> “We tested the cat out of an abundance of caution and will ensure any knowledge we gain about COVID-19 will contribute to the world’s continuing understanding of this novel coronavirus,” the WCS said in a statement. “Though they have experienced some decrease in appetite, the cats at the Bronx Zoo are otherwise doing well under veterinary care and are bright, alert and interactive with their keepers. It is not known how this disease will develop in big cats since different species can react differently to novel infections, but we will continue to monitor them closely and anticipate full recoveries.”
> 
> All of the tigers live at the zoo’s ‘Tiger Mountain’ exhibit, although a male Amur tiger living at the exhibit did not show any symptoms, according to the WCS.
> 
> The USDA advises that people with COVID-19 should try to keep away from animals, including their pets, while they’re sick, and to wash their hands if they must care for a pet or be around animals. However, there haven’t been any reports of pets contracting COVID-19 in the United States, according to the USDA.
> 
> The tiger appears to be the first animal confirmed to have COVID-19 in the United States. The virus is believed to have been first transmitted to humans from an animal, and some animals have been diagnosed with coronavirus abroad.
> 
> 
> https://time.com/5815939/tiger-bronx-zoo-positive-coronavirus/


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ganjababy said:


> I am having a nightmare moment. We sold our house before all of this began and bought another house. By the time all of this unfolded it was too late to renege on the deals. We are moving from a 6 bedroom 4 reception room house (4 sets of huge sofas) and 5 car garage (filled with DH crap, including 2 riding lawn mowers) to a 3 bedroom, 1 living room house. We had male relatives coming over from ny to help us move. Thats no longer happening for obvious reasons.
> 
> We cannot even get a rented truck to move. No moving companies are currently open. DH was diagnosed with sciatica 8 weeks ago. He was scheduled for sessions with a therapist but that was cancelled. A months worth of therapy would have been better than nothing.
> 
> For some reason I had the 2 houses overlap. So that we have one month to move from one house to the next. Doing this cost us several thousand dollars but the idea of having one day to move such a big house seemed crazy. That was a good thing. We will just have to move stuff every other day. Or every day if we have to. We have a suv. Not sure what we are going to do with the bigger items.
> 
> As I am writing this I just had a thought. In the summer I had a couple do the gardening from a local ad. The husband stank of booze at 11am and they were a rough looking lot but were nice. I wonder if I should reach out and ask them for one days work and pay them double. I feel I would be risking their health and our health.
> 
> The other option is to ask the new owners if we can leave the heavy stuff in the garage. They are not moving in right away. They are doing Reno to turn the house into a 2 family home.


When I had to do this I was looking to sell my house but haven't quite done it yet. The one offer I had couldnt get the loan.  I hired 3 college kids for real cheap.  And then i used 3 men and a truck which was reasonable.  I dunno if they still have it but on the uhaul website there was a section for hiring movers that's where I found the kids.  They worked fast too.  Of course I would be cautious  hiring  college kids right now.  But good luck I feel your pain.  I had to consolidate my house into apartment size which was no easy task.  I'm back home for the time being but my place is so empty.  Its weird.  If someone were filming a scary movie right now it would be the perfect setup lol.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm convinced that the problem is that the symptoms of this disease aren't jarring enough to convince people that this is truly life threatening.  Now if the symptoms involved folks bleeding from their eyes and coughing up blood, there would be tumbleweeds rolling in the streets.


Good points.
For me reading the symptoms and how people are going from starting to feel sick and then dying so quickly some in as little as a day, is all I needed to read.  I think another part of the problem is how in the beginning they kept saying it's old people with comorbidities and everyone else gets mild symptoms and recovers.
I said a while ago younger people were also dying but it wasn't as widely reported.  I think this is a case of it won't happen to me and if it does I'll be ok  syndrome.
One lady described her experience that's all I needed to hear. let me see if I can find that video.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*‘It hurts like hell’: Tennessee nurse with COVID-19 describes her symptoms as ‘worse than a gunshot’*
By Austin Williams
Published 2 days ago
FOX TV Digital Team
_

GALLATIN, Tenn. - “Stay at home… This is something you don’t want,” said Shareka Williams, a nurse at the Gallatin Center for Rehabilitation & Healing nursing home in Tennessee, who is infected with the novel coronavirus.

RELATED: CoronavirusNOW.com, FOX launches national hub for COVID-19 news and updates

Williams posted a video on Facebook of herself struggling to breathe, warning people of the seriousness of COVID-19, saying it’s more painful than a gunshot. 

"I never felt a gunshot, but this is probably worse than a gunshot," Williams said. "It hurts, and it hurts like hell. Sometimes God will take you out of your comfort zone. Right now, I trust God with my life."

Struggling to speak, taking breaths between every other word, Williams warned others of the horrible experience she has undergone while in isolation. 

RELATED: ‘It is affecting every age group’: 3D video shows extensive damage to lungs caused by COVID-19

“You can’t see your family, you can barely talk, trying everything you can to stay sane,” Williams said. 

WZTZ reported that so far three people at the nursing home Williams works at have died, while more than 2,900 people have been infected with the virus in the state of Tennessee, including 24 deaths, as of April 1.

“It hurts like hell,” added Williams, expressing how painful it is to talk and breathe. Williams went on to talk about how difficult it has been to be away from her children but added that she has put her trust in God to get better. 

RELATED: Sanitize groceries, discard takeout containers immediately: Doctor demonstrates 'sterile technique'

"You can barely eat, you can barely walk. You can’t breathe because it hurts so bad," Williams said. "I’m not angry, I’m not mad, I’m hurting. But I know in due time God will deliver. This is my journey. This is my testimony."

For those who are not taking the virus seriously, Williams’ message is clear: “God is going to grasp the attention of those who are not listening.”

“Stay at home, if you don’t have to go out, this is something you don’t want,” Williams said

_


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^I expected the nurse had been shot before to say that but no.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Oh no.  This is why I put my 
*Tiger at NYC's Bronx Zoo tests positive for coronavirus*
By JENNIFER PELTZ, Associated Press

2 hrs ago
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB12coPu?ocid=sl
http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB12coPu?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB12coPu?ocid=st
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB12coPu?ocid=sw

https://longhaircareforum.com/sms:?...s http://a.msn.com/05/en-us/BB12coPu?ocid=sms






© Frank Franklin II/AP PhotoSecurity stands at the entrance for the Bronx Zoo where ambulances are parked Friday, April 3, 2020, in the Bronx borough of New York. The new coronavirus causes mild or moderate symptoms for most people, but for some, especially older adults and people with existing health problems, it can cause more severe illness or death. (AP Photo/Frank Franklin II)
NEW YORK (AP) — A tiger at the Bronx Zoo has tested positive for the new coronavirus, in what is believed to be the first known infection in an animal in the U.S. or a tiger anywhere, federal officials and the zoo said Sunday.

The 4-year-old Malayan tiger, and six other tigers and lions that have also fallen ill, are believed to have been infected by a zoo employee, the U.S. Department of Agriculture said. The first animal started showing symptoms March 27, and all are expected to recover, said the zoo, which has been closed to the public since March 16.

Bing COVID-19 tracker: Latest numbers by country and state

“We tested the cat out of an abundance of caution" and aim to "contribute to the world’s continuing understanding of this novel coronavirus,” said Dr. Paul Calle, the zoo's chief veterinarian.

The finding raises new questions about transmission of the virus in animals. The USDA says there are no known cases of the virus in U.S. pets or livestock.

“It’s important to assure pet owners and animal owners that at this time there isn’t any evidence that they can spread the virus,” said Dr. Jane Rooney, a veterinarian and a USDA official.

The coronavirus outbreaks around the world are driven by person-to-person transmission, experts say.




News to stay informed. Advice to stay safe.
Click here for complete coronavirus coverage from Microsoft News

There have been reports of a small number of pets outside the United States becoming infected after close contact with contagious people, including a Hong Kong dog that tested positive for a low level of the pathogen in February and early March. Hong Kong agriculture authorities concluded that pet dogs and cats couldn’t pass the virus to human beings but could test positive if exposed by their owners.

Some researchers have been trying to understand the susceptibility of different animal species to the virus, and to determine how it spreads among animals, according to the Paris-based World Organization for Animal Health.

For most people, the coronavirus causes mild or moderate symptoms, such as a fever and cough that clear up in two to three weeks. For some, especially older adults and people, it can cause more severe illness, including pneumonia, and can be fatal.

__Now I might need to dress my dog like this to go out


----------



## Ganjababy

Well, someone just sent me a voicemail of someone who has it and she said it was worst than childbirth. She said she has 3 kids and she had the first one very young, before her body was ready and fully developed. All natural births. No pain killers in a third world country and none of her births were as bad as having covid. She went to the hospital and they sent her home to die as they are not coping. Not sure which state she is in but I suspect it is ny. But I have heard people with pneumonia and the voicemail sounded real to me. So I believe this nurse.





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^I expected the nurse had been shot before to say that but no.


----------



## Everything Zen

OhTall1 said:


> Where I am the only way you're getting tested is if you're practically at death's door.  But we have tests for zoo animals?



People tend to overestimate the value of their life. That tiger is worth far more than a bunch of people‘s lives and generates more money too. 

Black people- take note, stay at home, wash your hands and act accordingly


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Ganjababy said:


> OMG. Does this mean people’s pets can get it?



I’m afraid so


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> *A Tiger at the Bronx Zoo Has Tested Positive for Coronavirus*
> 
> A tiger at the Bronx Zoo in New York City has tested positive for SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19 in people, according to the United States Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) National Veterinary Services Laboratories. The big cat is thought to be the first tiger infected with the virus, according to the USDA.
> 
> The tiger was tested for the virus after several of the zoo’s lions and tigers started showing signs of respiratory illness, according to the USDA. The agency expects all of the cats are expected to recover.
> 
> The Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS), which manages the zoo, identified the tiger as Nadia, a 4-year-old Malayan tiger. The zoo said that Nadia, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions, had developed a dry cough. Since the animals must be put under general anesthesia to receive the test, the attending veterinarian decided not to test the other animals, according to the USDA.
> 
> A zoo employee is believe to have spread the virus to the big cats, according to the USDA. The WCS said it has now put in place measures to protect cats from the infection at all of its zoos. The zoo has been temporarily closed since March 16 to help slow the spread of the virus.
> 
> “We tested the cat out of an abundance of caution and will ensure any knowledge we gain about COVID-19 will contribute to the world’s continuing understanding of this novel coronavirus,” the WCS said in a statement. “Though they have experienced some decrease in appetite, the cats at the Bronx Zoo are otherwise doing well under veterinary care and are bright, alert and interactive with their keepers. It is not known how this disease will develop in big cats since different species can react differently to novel infections, but we will continue to monitor them closely and anticipate full recoveries.”
> 
> All of the tigers live at the zoo’s ‘Tiger Mountain’ exhibit, although a male Amur tiger living at the exhibit did not show any symptoms, according to the WCS.
> 
> The USDA advises that people with COVID-19 should try to keep away from animals, including their pets, while they’re sick, and to wash their hands if they must care for a pet or be around animals. However, there haven’t been any reports of pets contracting COVID-19 in the United States, according to the USDA.
> 
> The tiger appears to be the first animal confirmed to have COVID-19 in the United States. The virus is believed to have been first transmitted to humans from an animal, and some animals have been diagnosed with coronavirus abroad.
> 
> 
> https://time.com/5815939/tiger-bronx-zoo-positive-coronavirus/


Yep.  Okay.


----------



## pisceschica

I can't believe today I saw two different families out with infants that couldn't have been older than 6 months old. The smallest one didn't look older than 3 months. Why?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Everything Zen said:


> People tend to overestimate the value of their life. That tiger is worth far more than a bunch of people‘s lives and generates more money too.
> 
> Black people- take note, stay at home, wash your hands and act accordingly


Well I think its valuable information to know animals can get it with all the people that have pets. I know I'm more careful with my dog now.   Plus that cat would have been free to roam the jungle and mind his business if it weren't  for us humans  We have the power to change our situation they can't.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Everything Zen said:


> People tend to overestimate the value of their life. That tiger is worth far more than a bunch of people‘s lives and generates more money too.
> 
> Black people- take note, stay at home, wash your hands and act accordingly


Yep. Like when that gorilla almost killed that little black boy and people were calling for his mamas life.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> The tiger appears to be the first animal confirmed to have COVID-19 in the United States. The virus is believed to have been first transmitted to humans from an animal, and some animals have been diagnosed with coronavirus abroad.


This isn't true. A dog in NY tested positive.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ganjababy said:


> Well, someone just sent me a voicemail of someone who has it and she said it was worst than childbirth. She said she has 3 kids and she had the first one very young, before her body was ready and fully developed. All natural births. No pain killers in a third world country and none of her births were as bad as having covid. She went to the hospital and they sent her home to die as they are not coping. Not sure which state she is in but I suspect it is ny. But I have heard people with pneumonia and the voicemail sounded real to me. So I believe this nurse.


COVID-19 is a respiratory disease.  Breathing is of number one importance of any other type of issue.  I can understand that.  Still everyone will have difference experience.   In that case I can just say COVID-19 is the worse experience ever and I have not had COVID-19 or shot.


----------



## awhyley

@Goombay_Summer, @Iwanthealthyhair67 , @IslandMummy, @Aggie and other Bahamian ladies.

Not sure whether any of you know/knew Dr. Judson Eneas, but he passed this morning of the virus.  This makes five (5), but he was the first health care professional to die from CoronaVirus.  28 persons currently in quarantine. (eta: actually 29)

We were on 48-hr strict lockdown from Friday, no grocery stores, no gas stations, nothing, but that ends tomorrow at 5am. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Everything Zen

Jmartjrmd said:


> Well I think its valuable information to know animals can get it with all the people that have pets. I know I'm more careful with my dog now.   Plus that cat would have been free to roam the jungle and mind his business if it weren't  for us humans  We have the power to change our situation they can't.



Agreed 1000% this is extremely valuable information. It’s not like they’re going to be running around giving tests to all tigers now. Once they have that knowledge they can put it to good use.


----------



## weaveadiva

Dposh167 said:


> and what's sad is that none of them are wrong.


It's embarrassing.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

Removed.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

vevster said:


> This isn't true. A dog in NY tested positive.



Was there an article or other source that reported it? Multiple news sources keep saying the tiger was the first reported case in the US.


----------



## Reinventing21

TrulyBlessed said:


> Was there an article or other source that reported it? Multiple news sources keep saying the tiger was the first reported case in the US.




The dog was in Hong Kong. They are also saying that supposedly we can give animals covid but animals/pets cannot give it to humans...which is funny since the virus came from bats....


----------



## yamilee21

Jmartjrmd said:


> ... For me reading the symptoms and how people are going from starting to feel sick and then dying so quickly some in as little as a day, is all I needed to read.  ...
> One lady described her experience that's all I needed to hear. ...


I watched a compiled video of a Dominican woman begging for help over social media... she made several, as the illness worsened... by the last one, she was completely out of breath, just trying to speak was a huge effort - each syllable required a breath. She didn’t survive... the deterioration was swift.

I didn’t hear any sirens today in my area. It was odd, after hearing so many for so many days. We are going into our fourth week at home.


----------



## Guapa1

shelli4018 said:


> She’s doing much better! Still has lingering congestion and breathing problems. But it’s much better than before. She’s definitely on the mend.
> 
> How about you? I hope you’re doing better.
> 
> We think my husbands former BIL has it now. If so, he’s been symptomatic for a week. Had to close his restaurant while he takes to his bed. So far he has fever and body aches. I’m finding the first hand information shared here provides helpful information I can share with my family. So thanks for that.



  
I'm glad to read that. I've been told that the cough can last for a while after. 
I managed a 5- minute conversation today. Tired as hell now, but happy that I've done it.


----------



## Chicoro

Good news

Washington State to return 400 ventilators back to the Federal Stockpile for others to use them!

 We’re in this together – Washington state to send ventilators 

April 5, 2020
Story 
Gov. Jay Inslee today, recognizing the dire situation in other states, announced the state of Washington will return more than 400 ventilators received from the Strategic National Stockpile to the SNS inventory to help states facing higher numbers of COVID-19 cases.

"These ventilators are going to New York and others states hardest hit by this virus," Inslee said. "I’ve said many times over the last few weeks, we are in this together. This should guide all of our actions at an individual and state level in the coming days and weeks."

Washington state continues to prepare for increased hospitalizations and the necessary treatment of serious cases of COVID-19. The state recently purchased more than 750 ventilators, which are expected to arrive over the next several weeks when Washington may need them most.

“I spoke with the governor after conferring with the Washington State Hospital Association to determine what help Washington could offer other states,” said Vice Admiral (ret.) Raquel Bono, M.D., Director, Washington State COVID-19 Health System Response Management. “Thanks to the mitigation efforts the governor has put in place and the cooperation of Washingtonians, we have seen fewer infections in our communities than anticipated. Our current status allows us to help others who have a more immediate need.”

https://www.governor.wa.gov/news-media/we’re-together-–-washington-state-send-ventilators


----------



## Chicoro

Guapa1 said:


> I'm glad to read that. I've been told that the cough can last for a while after.
> I managed a 5- minute conversation today. Tired as hell now, but happy that I've done it.



@Guapa1 I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better. Your updates are appreciated. Thank you for extending that courtesy  of  thinking about us by ensuring to give us updates so that we don't worry. 

Once @shelli4018 discoveries someone is vulnerable, she stays vigilante from that moment forward. That's the kind of community we need in our lives and in our world. This what I hope to endeavor to do. Thank you for the great example @shelli4018 .


----------



## Chicoro

Good news: Pro-Active Preparation

They are preparing before the virus hits. All equipment is used for emergencies. Jamaicans are exhibiting community care and love. They don't want to be forced to choose who lives, based upon a limited supply of life saving equipent.

Jamaicans build emergency ventilators for Jamaica! Jamaica has only 30 ventilators in the whole country. These gentlemen and their team:

Used 3d printer to allow ventilators to be split into 3 and even 4 

Created face shields
Used 3d printer to create and produce 5,000 masks for their country


----------



## BrickbyBrick

It boggles my mind how folks are STILL gathering in groups. Saw a video of police shutting down a church gathering this past week.


----------



## Chicoro

Good News

Spain death toll has dropped for the 4th day in a row. Tragically, 600 died in the last 24 hours, though. Yet, it was the lowest 24 hour death toll in two weeks.

Spain is now to expand testing to asymptomatic people to begin to consider easing the lock down and get the economy back on.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The same moron who said he just found out a few days ago that asymptomatic people can spread the virus.


----------



## Chicoro

I am so glad Tybee Island Mayor put this in writing. Thanks for posting for us @TrulyBlessed


----------



## Everything Zen

I hope other governors start issuing mandatory 14 days quarantines for people coming from these idiotic rogue states. Hopefully the people have enough sense to stay home.


----------



## Everything Zen

Are we keeping a list of all these politicians that need to be primaried?


----------



## OhTall1

TrulyBlessed said:


> The same moron who said he just found out a few days ago that asymptomatic people can spread the virus.


----------



## Dellas

Please take care of yourselves ladies and your mental health. CSI has been near/outside my home for hours. A neighbor killed himself. People live paycheck to paycheck with no family are really going through it. Surreal to see a CSI unit outside your house.


----------



## OhTall1

Dellas said:


> Please take care of yourselves ladies and your mental health. CSI has been near/outside my home for hours. A neighbor killed himself. People live paycheck to paycheck with no family are really going through it. Surreal to see a CSI unit outside your house.


A story just posted online about a murder suicide where someone killed his SO because she was tested and he was afraid they both had it.  They both tested negative.  What a tragedy. 

*Illinois man who killed wife and then himself feared both had COVID-19, police say*

*WILL COUNTY* -- A man who killed his wife and then himself earlier this week in southwest suburban Lockport Township told family that he feared he and his wife had contracted the coronavirus, according to police.

About 8 p.m. Thursday, officers responded to the 400 block of Bruce Road for a wellbeing check and found Patrick Jesernik, 54, and Cheryl Schriefer, 59, lying dead in separate rooms of the house, the Will County sheriff’s office said. A loaded revolver with two spent shells and three live rounds was located near Patrick Jesernik’s body.

Family arriving to the home told police that Jesernik had been afraid that he and his wife had contracted the coronavirus, and that Schriefer was tested two days ago after stating she was having a hard time breathing, authorities said. The family said that to their knowledge, they had not yet received the test results.

An autopsy conducted Friday found that Schriefer and Jesernik both died from a single gunshot to the head, with Jesernik’s death ruled a suicide and Schriefer’s death ruled a homicide, authorities said. Both tested negative for coronavirus.

The sheriff’s office said the majority of calls they have received during the coronavirus outbreak have been related to domestic disputes, but had never responded to a domestic incident at the address at Jesernik and Schriefer’s home before.


----------



## Rastafarai

Ladies, please advise:

My brother in law may have been exposed. He went on a job site this morning and the client did not relay, until he was near him, that he has the virus.

I understand he has to now self quarantine until symptoms show, but what else can he do? He is thinking of going to a hotel to self quarantine from his family, including a 1 year old child. Does he have to report to his city? He is in NYC.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Rastafarai said:


> Ladies, please advise:
> 
> My brother in law may have been exposed. He went on a job site this morning and the client did not relay, until he was near him, that he has the virus.
> 
> I understand he has to now self quarantine until symptoms show, but what else can he do? He is thinking of going to a hotel to self quarantine from his family, including a 1 year old child. Does he have to report to his city? He is in NYC.



I think he should just let people he came in contact with know that he had an exposure but is not showing any symptoms yet so they can also  monitor themselves.

Don't  know what kind of client but if it's a situation where it can be reported to a higher up then he should also do that.

If hes already gone home since the exposure I'd isolate away from the family if he is able in his house until he decides what to do about the hotel  Do a thorough clean of the house.  Wash all clothes/shoes he was wearing or if he hasn't gone home do not take the shoes inside and immediately wash the clothes and shower when returning home.

Monitor for symptoms but try not to overly stress. that lowers the immune response.

Keep hands clean and try not to touch face/eyes.


I'm not sure about the hotel only because it would be hard to know at this time how thoroughly it has been cleaned or who has accessed it.  I hear a lot of them are using the hotels to house healthcare workers isolating from their homes so he might be even more exposed than if he just stayed home.

Tough call.  I would report the client that's just wrong to wait to tell someone they are infected.

Symptoms being reported
loss of smell/ taste
fatigue
body aches
fever
trouble breathing
chills
night sweats
I've seen some say abdominal pain/ diarrhea
dry cough/ severe cough

Also let him know if he starts having breathing trouble not to wait to seek help.  I've read where a lot of people try to wait it out and by the time they decide to go it's to late.

Praying he doesn't get sick.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## SoniT

^^That's true. I feel like we're all on an episode of Survivor.


----------



## shelli4018

Thought this was a great thread detailing how viruses work and what makes Covid-19 so virulent:



> While not technically alive, there's an evil genius to viruses that never ceases to amaze me. It's one reason I became a virologist. A recent Nature paper reveal a remarkable trick SARS-Cov-2 learned that makes it nastier than the first SARS. Both viruses…
> 
> More...


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*SheaMoisture announces $1M relief fund to women of color entrepreneurs affected by coronavirus*
Jazmin Goodwin, USA TODAY

3 days ago
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ce=http://a.msn.com/00/en-us/BB1267CQ?ocid=sl
http://a.msn.com/00/en-us/BB1267CQ?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/00/en-us/BB1267CQ?ocid=st
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http://a.msn.com/00/en-us/BB1267CQ?ocid=sw

https://longhaircareforum.com/sms:?...s http://a.msn.com/00/en-us/BB1267CQ?ocid=sms




HD
OFF


4 ways to help small businesses during coronavirus pandemic

Haircare and beauty brand, SheaMoisture and its parent company, Sundial Brands, has announced a $1 million relief fund to help support women of color entrepreneurs and minority-owned businesses affected by coronavirus. 

The Community Commerce fund is an extension of SheaMoisture's long-established Community Commerce program. The fund aims to minimize financial hardships minority and black-owned businesses are facing from COVID-19 and show the power of small businesses.

SheaMoisture is also rolling out new initiatives under the fund that include cash grants and an e-learning lab for women of color entrepreneurs. 


"During this unprecedented time of upheaval, small businesses are being disproportionately affected. For SheaMoisture, which was once a small business, the power of community and entrepreneurship is close to our hearts," said Cara Sabin, CEO of Sundial Brands in a statement. "Through this fund, we are committed to giving back to the communities that have helped us become who we are."
Funds will be awarded to women minority-owned businesses that are finding innovative ways to reach and support their community and customers.

To start, ten business owners will be selected and awarded $10,000 each. Following these awards, through a partnership with We Buy Black, the largest marketplace for black-owned businesses, SheaMoisture will continue to award additional funds throughout the month. The company is encouraging business owners to reach out to be considered.

A portion of the proceeds of every SheaMoisture purchase will go towards the Community Commerce program that supports funding, education and coaching for small business owners of color, the company says. 
Businesses can apply through the month of April.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Chicoro

I hope the UK Prime Minister pulls through. If he is in  intensive care, that means he needs support.


----------



## shelli4018

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


Just read this on Twitter. Don’t know why I’m shocked. I figured he wasn’t doing well when he was admitted yesterday. Still...his baby is due early summer.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Was there an article or other source that reported it? Multiple news sources keep saying the tiger was the first reported case in the US.




I heard that the patient zero in New Rochelle head a dog that tested positive. I don’t see an article on it. I will continue to look.


----------



## pisceschica

BrickbyBrick said:


> It boggles my mind how folks are STILL gathering in groups. Saw a video of police shutting down a church gathering this past week.


What’s worse is that there are states that exempt religious services from social distancing 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...ious-exemptions-states-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> Oh, and I purchased one of those toilet seat bidets (from TUSHY) because it was hell trying to find toilet paper in all the stores in my area and online.  I managed to get a 24 pack of TP from BJs last week, but that was enough for me.  I had to try and do something about that.  I hope the bidet meets my expectations when I get it.  I've always wanted one anyway.


Please let us know if you like it!


----------



## shelli4018

Slightly off topic but....I’ve been so distracted with this health crisis I haven’t done a thing to my hair. She doesn’t seem to mind.


----------



## awhyley

shelli4018 said:


> Slightly off topic but....I’ve been so distracted with this health crisis I haven’t done a thing to my hair. She doesn’t seem to mind.



At least yours is behaving, at the last wash, mine reminded me that a relaxer is due soon.  I was just in the Relaxer thread last weekend asking how to self-apply a relaxer.  This shutdown is affecting every part of human life.  Every part.


----------



## shelli4018

JK Rowling tweeted this breathing exercise today. Apparently CNN’s Chris Cuomo has also been using it to help him battle Covid-19. He’s gonna talk about it on his show tonight.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

There was a post long ago about the man who was hospitalized but not on ventilator.  I believe he said laying down too much was the worst thing to do.


----------



## Ganjababy

a former coworker sent this to me. This is one of the best advice I have seen for people who have it and are experiencing breathing difficulties. I have heard other icu nurses and drs say that laying on your stomach helps. 





shelli4018 said:


> JK Rowling tweeted this breathing exercise today. Apparently CNN’s Chris Cuomo has also been using it to help him battle Covid-19. He’s gonna talk about it on his show tonight.


----------



## Ganjababy

I feel sad that the prime minister of the UK is in ICU. I hope the conspiracy theorists have taken note...


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*A woman in her late 30s who got the coronavirus details what her symptoms were like every day and what she wished she had done to prepare*

_Editor's note: Kerry Lutz, a 39-year-old woman in Colorado, recently tested positive for COVID-19, the illness caused by the novel coronavirus. This is her day-by-day description of what the experience was like. (This is not meant to be medical advice; if you are concerned about your health, contact your doctor.)_

This has been a very intense week. I'm omitting many details for the sake of brevity and privacy, but in general I attribute a lot of my stress to having been ill-prepared to be sick. I'm under 40, am not immunocompromised, and have no medical conditions that would put me in a high-risk group. To my knowledge, I've never had the seasonal flu. Though I had been preparing for a stay-at-home order for weeks before the onset of my symptoms, my focus had been on acquiring food and items that would allow me to comfortably work from home.

It turns out I was not prepared to actually be sick.

There is considerable emphasis on the prevention of COVID-19 right now — as there absolutely should be — but, based on my experience, I think it's also wise to be ready for an infection. It'll help prevent panic, particularly if you live alone like I do. Once you start showing symptoms, you can't leave your house for supplies.

So hopefully this post will be helpful. It's split into two parts: a timeline of my infection, and a list of preparation suggestions.

Mild symptoms began
I started having symptoms on the evening of Saturday, March 21: mild fever, body aches centered on my lower back and hips, and a general feeling of uneasiness and dread.

I assumed I had COVID-19, but, of course, I couldn't be sure, since the seasonal flu is also going around. I also figured I would have no access to a test, since they are not widely available in Denver outside of hospitals, so I decided to treat it as COVID-19 regardless.

*Day 1*: Mild fever, fatigue, and increasingly uncomfortable body aches that kept me awake.

On Sunday, March 22, I had no acetaminophen (Tylenol) and no thermometer in my apartment. After driving around to several stores that were out of stock, my kind supervisor found a thermometer at Target and delivered it to me.

*Day 2: *My fever remained mild (100 degrees), but my body aches got pretty bad.

When a friend delivered acetaminophen, I felt a remarkable improvement almost instantly. I emailed my doctor's office to check in, ask a few basic questions, and inquire about testing. The staff responded with the expected advice (stay home for 14 days, drink fluids, etc.) and said they didn't have testing available and didn't know about any testing options in the community.

That afternoon, a friend sent me a Facebook post advertising a drive-thru testing facility at a community health center in a nearby town. Convinced that this might be my only opportunity to get a test, I chugged coffee, got in my car, and headed over there.

The nose swab itself was unpleasant, but the overall experience was excellent: smooth, efficient, not scary. I was promised a phone call with test results in three to five days.

*Day 3: *I woke up feeling weaker.

It was slightly more difficult to breathe. I had no sore throat and no cough, but my lungs felt heavy, like a band was tied around my chest. Nothing too crazy, but I was aware that my lungs were being affected, and I had never felt anything like that before.

*Day 4: *My fever and body aches were pretty much gone, but my labored breathing was becoming more concerning.

I felt like I was on top of a 14,000-foot mountain. I was talking slowly, feeling pretty spaced out, and struggling to focus. I didn't know if this was typical or not.

I called my doctor's office and was routed to its special COVID-19 call-in line. A staff member explained that this is normal and that I should not call back unless I experienced true shortness of breath — in that case, someone would screen me over the phone and potentially refer me to the in-network hospital, depending on several factors.

However, she reassured me that my labored breathing was very common and that it could last for many more days without escalating to shortness of breath.

To make breathing easier, she suggested I take hot showers, find a humidifier, apply Vicks VapoRub (or any generic camphor/eucalyptus/menthol ointment) to my chest, and try to sleep in a propped-up sitting position. She told me to expect limited sleep. Various friends delivered a humidifier and Vicks.

The health clinic called and told me my test was positive, which I expected. Drinking hot tea and distracting myself with Netflix and Sondheim lyrics made it easier to breathe. Listening to the news made breathing more difficult, so I went on a 72-hour news fast.

*Day 5: *My labored breathing was about the same.

At the request of a loving medical-professional friend of mine in another state (with whom I had been texting throughout the week), I had a friend deliver a pulse oximeter, which measures the oxygen saturation level of your blood.

While my numbers were not outstanding, they were well above the danger zone, so I just tried to relax and exert myself as little as possible.

*Day 6: *I started to feel better.

I felt like I could take a deep breath again. I still didn't have the energy for anything besides staring at screens and making tea, banana smoothies, and ramen, but I felt like my brain was emerging from the fog and the band around my chest had been loosened.

*Day 7: *I started to feel actually OK and even did the dishes.

Ate some real food! However, I did develop a mild cough. (Still no sore throat or runny nose.)

*Day 8: *Total fatigue again.

No energy. I think I may have overdone it the previous day? Mild cough, mildly labored breathing all day.

*Day 9: *This brings me to today, March 30.

I feel better than yesterday — still fatigued, still slightly affected breathing, but OK.

I plan to continue to move around as little as possible. Once my symptoms are gone, I have to wait 72 more hours, and then I'm allowed to leave my apartment.

My energy is low, but my spirits are high.

Here's my advice to others.

In addition to taking social distancing and handwashing seriously, my primary advice is: Don't panic, just prepare.

A lot of you reading this will get COVID-19, but many of you will have milder symptoms than I've had. Several of you have already had it and just weren't aware. Assume you have been exposed, and act accordingly: Stay home if you can.

If you're like me and know that having a worst-case-scenario plan will put your mind at ease, here is my list of suggestions.

*1. *Get a thermometer, acetaminophen, Vicks ointment, ramen noodles, and plenty of herbal tea while it's still easy for you to shop.

Lots of stores and online retailers are out of stock, so place an order now while you're relaxed and healthy. I did a lot of panic Googling this week — very unpleasant.

Thus far I have not had a sore throat or much of a cough, but those are common symptoms, so it might be a good idea to add tissues and cough drops to your shopping list. If you have a humidifier in storage, take it out and clean it. If you don't have one, ask around to see who does, in case you need to borrow it.

If you are feeling extra anxious, you could buy a pulse oximeter at a drugstore. They are about $20 to $40. I doubt this device is necessary for most people, and I don't want to encourage needless panic buying, but it was nice to be able to check my own blood-oxygen levels.

*2. *Determine how you will get groceries or meals if you suddenly become stuck at home for two-plus weeks.

If you don't have friends or family who can bring food to you, Google grocery-delivery services and find out if one delivers to your neighborhood. Create a sample order to make sure.

*3. *Look up and write down the phone number for your doctor's office, and find out which urgent-care facilities/hospitals are in your health insurance network.

A lot of doctor's offices have special COVID-19 information lines. Plan to take advantage of telehealth services. Do not plan to drive to your doctor's office or to the hospital if you start to feel a fever — most people with COVID-19 don't require outside medical attention, and many hospitals will not admit people without a doctor's referral anyway. Stay home, and make calls if you have concerns.

While you're at it, make sure you have a fully functioning cellphone. If yours happens to be on the fritz, just bite the bullet and buy a new one now. (My screen broke during my most difficult day.)

*4. *If you live with other people, consider where in your home you could self-isolate should you start to develop symptoms.

My understanding is that it is entirely possible to ride out COVID-19 and not infect anyone else in your household — you just need to be diligent and careful.

*5. *Make a plan.

If you are the primary caregiver for children, older adults, or people with disabilities, consider which of your friends or family members could come to your house and help out if you become sick and have to isolate.

Extreme fatigue would make preparing meals, changing diapers, and keeping others safe and entertained exceptionally difficult. These activities could also put the people in your care at risk of infection.

Also, don't forget about your pets! Find somebody who could take care of your animals in case you need hospitalization.

*6. *Look up testing options in your community, but do not expect to get tested.

Depending on where you live, you might not have access to a test even if you have symptoms.

If you start to develop symptoms, calmly assume you have COVID-19, tell the people you have been in contact with recently, isolate yourself, start drinking fluids, and rest. Working yourself into a frenzy trying to locate a test will not make your symptoms end any sooner.

Officially knowing that you have COVID-19 (over, say, the seasonal flu) does not make you a public-health hero. Stay home, and contact your medical provider if you have questions.

*7. *Plan to take sick leave.

If you are working from home, do not assume that you can continue with your regular job duties. If you become fatigued from the infection, you will not be able to get anything done and will just get frustrated. Talk to your supervisor. Your company may have a special COVID-19 leave policy.

If you are working out in the community, stay home and tell your supervisor immediately that you think you are having symptoms.

*8. *Have tons of fluids on hand.

I am drinking water, tea, seltzer, and juice around the clock and still don't need to use the bathroom that much. This suggests to me that my body really does need this much fluid right now.

I suspect I got the coronavirus from one of a handful of friends who didn't realize they had it at the time because their symptoms were super mild and we weren't seriously talking about COVID-19 in Denver yet. I will never know exactly where and when I got it, and it doesn't matter that much to me now.

You may not think the coronavirus is in your community, but it almost certainly is. Avoid close physical contact with people in high-risk groups, even your parents — especially your parents. Call them instead.

Before I end this post, I have to say that I am completely overwhelmed by the number of friends and family members who have checked in on me, offered to bring me things, and kept me distracted. I'm so lucky.

_Kerry Lutz is a social worker in Denver who enjoys traveling the world, cycling, and acquiring curious items for her beloved costume collection._


----------



## awhyley

4 new cases as of today.  People over here are not social distancing properly  



awhyley said:


> @Goombay_Summer, @Iwanthealthyhair67 , @IslandMummy, @Aggie and other Bahamian ladies.
> 
> Not sure whether any of you know/knew Dr. Judson Eneas, but he passed this morning of the virus.  This makes five (5), but he was the first health care professional to die from CoronaVirus.  28 persons currently in quarantine. (eta: actually 29)
> 
> We were on 48-hr strict lockdown from Friday, no grocery stores, no gas stations, nothing, but that ends tomorrow at 5am. We'll see how it goes.



New curfew in place as of Wednesday, until next week Tuesday.  So that means we're quarantined all of Easter.  We have specific days to go to the grocery store, (by last name), and I'm down to my last set of chicken in here.  The first letter of my last name is at the bottom, so I'm wondering if I'm going to find anything decent in the shops. 

Anyone here from Barbados? Sounds like they're going through it with this Trump mess.

*Ventilators destined for Barbados seized by U.S.*

The seizure of 20 ventilators destined for Barbados appears to have thrust the Mia Mottley administration into a growing global battle for critical supplies to fight the outbreak of COVID-19.


But Minister of Health and Wellness, Lieutenant Col Jeffrey Bostic on Sunday morning assured there is no shortage of the critical supplies, dismissing such suggestions as “absurd”.

During a press conference at Ilaro Court, Bostic  revealed that the ventilators donated to the Barbados Government as an act of philanthropy were barred from exportation.

“They were seized in the United States. Paid for, but seized, so we are trying to see exactly what is going to transpire there,” Minister Bostic disclosed.

“But I remind you that ventilators are one of the most in-demand items in the world today and Barbados is merely wrestling with the other 203 countries and territories around the world seeking to secure as many of these pieces of equipment as possible,” he added.

While initially indicating they were part of the $1.4 million in assistance pledged by Barbados-born international pop star Rihanna, he later corrected this and added that five of the ventilators sent by Rihanna would soon reach the country.


The Health Minister did not disclose the U.S. city or state where the seizure took place. But reports of such seizures made news as recently as Friday in New York, where Governor Andrew Cuomo vowed to seize unused ventilators from private entities through an executive order in the hard-hit city.

It is still unclear how Barbadian authorities will respond, but at least for now, the 48 ventilators on island that are currently at government’s disposal appear to be more than enough with only three of the country’s 56 COVID-19 patients in need of ventilators.

“So it is absurd for anyone to say, suggest, imply or insinuate that there is a shortage or could in the foreseeable future be an acute shortage of ventilators on the island,” the Lieutenant Colonel declared.

“We have an adequate amount of ventilators at this point and ventilators have been arriving almost daily over the past two weeks or so. But up to this point, we have only had to use three ventilators,” Bostic added.

On Saturday, Democratic Labour Party President, Verla DePeiza questioned whether enough ventilators are on the island and demanded to know when more would arrive.

The Health Minister, however, disclosed that over 150 ventilators had been ordered and paid for from more than five different sources through five different sources and stressed that Prime Minister Mottley had made an “open cheque” available for the purchase of such critical supplies. (KS)



Link: https://barbadostoday.bb/2020/04/05...vRAqwlBNqYnudB0J-Mb1KevKWbyW7Oypdayo56fjuptIc


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I just read a few articles about how hard our healthcare workers are getting hit. Since it's local and not of interest to everyone I just included links but large numbers (several hundred) at two hospital systems in Detroit have either tested positive or have symptoms. Nurses protested at a different hospital and were told to leave.

Beaumont has 1,500 workers with coronavirus symptoms, including 500 nurses
More than 500 Henry Ford Health Systems employees tested positive for coronavirus
Nurses protest conditions, said they were told to leave


----------



## Crackers Phinn

awhyley said:


> 4 new cases as of today.  People over here are not social distancing properly


You would be amazed by how many people don't realize that if you are close enough to hand someone something then you are not 6 feet away or they don't want to raise their voice so they move forward.    I don't know how these delivery people are out here surviving because I'm constantly backing up away from them.

If you need me to sign something.  Sit it on the patio table  and back up 6 feet and when I back up SIX FEET then you can get it and  don't be tryna have no conversation cuz I don't need the wind blowing something flying out of your mouth at me.


----------



## shelli4018

I’m trying to keep my butt at home for 2 weeks stretches. Unfortunately grocery delivery is harder as more folk attempt to use it. Plan B is to go shopping earlier when there are much fewer people about.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I am so behind on this thread.

I was told a target near me had TP. My neighbor was able to get a 20 pack.

Convinced my dad to go with me to get some. I didn’t want to depend on delivery service and someone grab the last pack before they got there.

I now have TP for two people. My original prep was only for one person.

ETA: and this man is using toilet paper and paper towels for every and anything. I have very nice wash cloths to dry hands. Multiple! He will use one and then switch back to paper towels. I’m used to a two pack of bounty lasting me 12 months. 

There is Kleenex but he has multiple rolls of TP in use instead of just asking for a replacement Kleenex box. 

it’s his first time in GA during pollen season and it has him messed up.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shelli4018 said:


> I’m trying to keep my butt at home for 2 weeks stretches. Unfortunately grocery delivery is harder as more folk attempt to use it. Plan B is to go shopping earlier when there are much fewer people about.


Agreed. I've been trying to place an order with Kroger for pick up. When I started there were available slots on Sunday. By the time I was ready to check out there were no slots for the next 7 days and it doesn't let you push the date out beyond that. I switch stores and it's the same thing. I'm hoping it's a timing issue and I can schedule for pick up for the next day in a few hours. I really don't want to start over with Instacart or Shipt because Kroger seems to have the best selection even when they shop the same store. And neither service has any delivery dates available.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I am so behind on this thread.
> 
> I was told a target near me had TP. My neighbor was able to get a 20 pack.
> 
> Convinced my dad to go with me to get some. I didn’t want to depend on delivery service and someone grab the last pack before they got there.
> 
> I now have TP for two people. My original prep was only for one person.
> 
> ETA: and this man is using toilet paper and paper towels for every and anything. I have very nice wash cloths to dry hands. Multiple! He will use one and then switch back to paper towels. I’m used to a two pack of bounty lasting me 12 months.
> 
> There is Kleenex but he has multiple rolls of TP in use instead of just asking for a replacement Kleenex box.
> 
> it’s his first time in GA during pollen season and it has him messed up.


Ma'am why are either one of you at Target? Aren't you both high risk?

And how is a 2 pack of bounty lasting you 12 months?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Black Ambrosia said:


> Ma'am why are either one of you at Target? Aren't you both high risk?
> 
> And how is a 2 pack of bounty lasting you 12 months?


Yes. We are both high risk. 

I use dish towels and wash cloths to dry my hands. I have white cleaning cloths and micro fiber cleaning cloths. There is just no need to use paper towels that often. 

He literally tears a piece off then tears that piece in half. Doesn’t matter if it’s select a size or not. Then promptly forgets about the torn half and goes and gets another piece. 

My OCD is fully triggered.  This man doesn’t believe that supplies are limited or low. Thinks we just need to go to a Costco or BJ’s and everything will be fine. 

I did a delivery order earlier. It seemed the store had TP however when the shopper went none to be found at the Publix. 

We are wearing masks when we go out.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

For online delivery, I wait to check out after midnight and can find a three day window opens up on amazon Fresh.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Yes. We are both high risk.
> 
> I use dish towels and wash cloths to dry my hands. I have white cleaning cloths and micro fiber cleaning cloths. There is just no need to use paper towels that often.
> 
> He literally tears a piece off then tears that piece in half. Doesn’t matter if it’s select a size or not. Then promptly forgets about the torn half and goes and gets another piece.
> 
> My OCD is fully triggered.  This man doesn’t believe that supplies are limited or low. Thinks we just need to go to a Costco or BJ’s and everything will be fine.
> 
> I did a delivery order earlier. It seemed the store had TP however when the shopper went none to be found at the Publix.
> 
> We are wearing masks when we go out.


It seems a lot of older people are just now realizing how serious this is. A friend was telling me his aunt in Alabama was planning a party for this weekend. He and his brother flooded her with info on what's going on and convinced other family members not to attend. She only decided against the party once everyone else decided they weren't going.


----------



## msdeevee

This virus is no joke.

One of my best friends passed this evening after being in the hospital for a week with Covid.

I’m hurt, sad and angry.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

msdeevee said:


> This virus is no joke.
> 
> One of my best friends passed this evening after being in the hospital for a week with Covid.
> 
> I’m hurt, sad and angry.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost someone too. I'm still in shock and disbelief.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Have you all seen this video? Apparently Dr. Drew took the position of the Fox pundits and completely dismissed the coronavirus before doing a complete 180. Then he got the video yanked from YouTube by claiming it violated his copyright. I didn't have an opinion of him before but I'm surprised for some reason.


----------



## Maguerite

Sickening. I read the US also seized a shipment of ventilators bound for a European country- Belgium I think. It’s raised a diplomatic row.
What a morally bankrupt, evil leadership. Karma will prevail.



awhyley said:


> Anyone here from Barbados? Sounds like they're going through it with this Trump mess.
> 
> *Ventilators destined for Barbados seized by U.S.*
> 
> The seizure of 20 ventilators destined for Barbados appears to have thrust the Mia Mottley administration into a growing global battle for critical supplies to fight the outbreak of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> But Minister of Health and Wellness, Lieutenant Col Jeffrey Bostic on Sunday morning assured there is no shortage of the critical supplies, dismissing such suggestions as “absurd”.
> 
> During a press conference at Ilaro Court, Bostic  revealed that the ventilators donated to the Barbados Government as an act of philanthropy were barred from exportation.
> 
> “They were seized in the United States. Paid for, but seized, so we are trying to see exactly what is going to transpire there,” Minister Bostic disclosed.
> 
> “But I remind you that ventilators are one of the most in-demand items in the world today and Barbados is merely wrestling with the other 203 countries and territories around the world seeking to secure as many of these pieces of equipment as possible,” he added.
> 
> While initially indicating they were part of the $1.4 million in assistance pledged by Barbados-born international pop star Rihanna, he later corrected this and added that five of the ventilators sent by Rihanna would soon reach the country.
> 
> 
> The Health Minister did not disclose the U.S. city or state where the seizure took place. But reports of such seizures made news as recently as Friday in New York, where Governor Andrew Cuomo vowed to seize unused ventilators from private entities through an executive order in the hard-hit city.
> 
> It is still unclear how Barbadian authorities will respond, but at least for now, the 48 ventilators on island that are currently at government’s disposal appear to be more than enough with only three of the country’s 56 COVID-19 patients in need of ventilators.
> 
> “So it is absurd for anyone to say, suggest, imply or insinuate that there is a shortage or could in the foreseeable future be an acute shortage of ventilators on the island,” the Lieutenant Colonel declared.
> 
> “We have an adequate amount of ventilators at this point and ventilators have been arriving almost daily over the past two weeks or so. But up to this point, we have only had to use three ventilators,” Bostic added.
> 
> On Saturday, Democratic Labour Party President, Verla DePeiza questioned whether enough ventilators are on the island and demanded to know when more would arrive.
> 
> The Health Minister, however, disclosed that over 150 ventilators had been ordered and paid for from more than five different sources through five different sources and stressed that Prime Minister Mottley had made an “open cheque” available for the purchase of such critical supplies. (KS)
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://barbadostoday.bb/2020/04/05...vRAqwlBNqYnudB0J-Mb1KevKWbyW7Oypdayo56fjuptIc


----------



## Chicoro

@msdeevee  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chicoro

@Black Ambrosia  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chicoro

I have heard of and seen Dr. Drew but never paid him too much attention. So he says the coronavirus is no big deal on his show and as a guest on other shows, at least 8 to 10 different times.

If he went on his show and said you know folks, I was wrong, I could respect that.  But no..

That video is a good record to have to see what he said  before and  the new changed tune.  Thanks for posting @Black Ambrosia .  I certainly wasn't aware of this.


----------



## msdeevee

Chicoro said:


> I have heard of and seen Dr. Drew but never paid him too much attention. So he says the coronavirus is no big deal on his show and as a guest on other shows, at least 8 to 10 different times.
> 
> If he went on his show and said you know folks, I was wrong, I could respect that.  But no..
> 
> That video is a good record to have to see what he said  before and  the new changed tune.  Thanks for posting @Black Ambrosia .  I certainly wasn't aware of this.




@Chicoro ..thank you so much.

My friend had so much to live for. She had a loving husband  and 2 grown children. She just threw a fabulous anniversary party where we all had to gown & tux up. She was sweet and very generous. Her loss will be hard to get past but we will. 

@Black Ambrosia ...condolences on your friend also. I feel horrible for all the folks we’ll lose from this killer disease..


----------



## Ganjababy

The political landscape and diplomatic relationships will be so different after this.





Maguerite said:


> Sickening. I read the US also seized a shipment of ventilators bound for a European country- Belgium I think. It’s raised a diplomatic row.
> What a morally bankrupt, evil leadership. Karma will prevail.


----------



## Ganjababy

So many people committing suicides... May they RIP. Along with all those taken by the virus


----------



## winterinatl

shelli4018 said:


> 1. At least half of the states refusing to lock down are sparsely populated. That may work in their favor if/when there’s an outbreak. My concern lies with vulnerable populations on reservations with very little resources. I understand some are banning outsiders to protect themselves.
> 
> 2. California and Washington State have flattened the curve. Their economies may rebound much sooner than red states who are resisting. I wonder how that will play out in an election year?


In WA our folks are still being hardheaded. But we are doing better at staying home. 

Gov. Inslee just announced schools we’re closed for the rest of the school year. I called it over a month ago, but it still felt like a sucker punch. I worry for my students. My school has a high poverty, high trauma population. For some, school is their only constant. This is awful for them.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> Have you all seen this video? Apparently Dr. Drew took the position of the Fox pundits and completely dismissed the coronavirus before doing a complete 180. Then he got the video yanked from YouTube by claiming it violated his copyright. I didn't have an opinion of him before but I'm surprised for some reason.


I had a heated argument with a travel agent over this at the time he said it a month or so ago.  As the stay at home orders and warnings were coming down she was still pushing people to take advantage of the deals and travel even advising people it's ok to cruise smh.    Of course the more people she booked the better for her wallet.  And she is a nurse which blew my mind.  
Several people pointed out to her that while he is a doctor his specialty is addiction not infectious diseases.  
I was disappointed that he couldn't  read statistics from flu vs coronavirus and analyze the data or recognize this was a different beast from the seasonal  flu.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> Have you all seen this video? Apparently Dr. Drew took the position of the Fox pundits and completely dismissed the coronavirus before doing a complete 180. Then he got the video yanked from YouTube by claiming it violated his copyright. I didn't have an opinion of him before but I'm surprised for some reason.



He’s the reason I didn’t take it seriously at first and now I can’t deprogram FH. Absolutely irresponsible. SMH


----------



## january noir

msdeevee said:


> This virus is no joke.
> 
> One of my best friends passed this evening after being in the hospital for a week with Covid.
> 
> I’m hurt, sad and angry.


Sending you condolences and (((hugs))).


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shelli4018 said:


> I’m trying to keep my butt at home for 2 weeks stretches. Unfortunately grocery delivery is harder as more folk attempt to use it. Plan B is to go shopping earlier when there are much fewer people about.



Grocery pick up is like a week out here. So basically you have to know what you want for a week or two a full week in advance before you can pick up.

I'd had been able to stay out of the grocery for almost 2 weeks up until this last weekend.


----------



## vevster

People are choosing to leave this plane in droves.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> Have you all seen this video? Apparently Dr. Drew took the position of the Fox pundits and completely dismissed the coronavirus before doing a complete 180. Then he got the video yanked from YouTube by claiming it violated his copyright. I didn't have an opinion of him before but I'm surprised for some reason.



I remember this. One of my FBFs must have posted a video clip of Dr. Drew downplaying the whole thing because I saw something like this and don't follow the man like that. I also remember being surprised that he was taking such a strong stance, even alluding that the media should be sued for causing hysteria over something that's not a big deal.


----------



## Everything Zen

I don’t understand people leaving the house unless you can absolutely avoid it. I was sweating bullets in my face mask having to pick up a prescription for FH at the Walgreens drive through last week bc he was over the road driving truck. I’ve only left the house three times in the last 5 weeks besides letting the dog out in the yard. I’m securing food through Amazon, jazzing up Top Ramen with poached eggs, meats and veggies that I have laying around eating pop tarts, carbs and stuff I would turn my nose up at and draining all this house’s supplies before I set foot in the grocery store again and then I plan on using delivery for fear of coming in contact with a sick delivery person. I ran out of wine a few weeks ago- guess who ain’t drinking? Alcohol is not a necessity!

I’m extremely blessed to have a great job that allows me to work from home so I could do this as long as necessary. The only risks I’m willing to take invokes taking care of my parents, family and friends.


----------



## Peppermynt

We haven't been in a store in over a month.  

No plans to either. We have TP, towels and tissues from the last Costco run late Feb, and in the next few weeks I'm sure one of our shopping cart companies will get us some. Sis in law actually mailed us two extra TP rolls and step son is gonna try to send us some from Brooklyn just to be safe - apparently their stores are stocked.

Since we consolidated and moved to a smaller home DH has less space for his garden, but at least the backyard is fenced in (and locked lol) and he's already got tomatoes, cukes, lettuce, kale, chard already growing.

Sadly the freezer we bought arrived damaged  so it is being returned and I have to find another option ...


----------



## yamilee21

_I think we are all aware that COVID-19 cases, including deaths, are being seriously undercounted, but the degree may be far greater than we realize. Normally, 20-25 people in New York City die at home every day.  Recently, *200* people have been dying at home every day._

*Staggering Surge Of NYers Dying In Their Homes Suggests City Is Undercounting Coronavirus Fatalities*
BY GWYNNE HOGAN, WNYC
APRIL 7, 2020 6:00 A.M.

If you die at home from the coronavirus, there’s a good chance you won’t be included in the official death toll, because of a discrepancy in New York City’s reporting process.

The problem means the city’s official death count is likely far lower than the real toll taken by the virus, according to public health officials.

It also means that victims without access to testing are not being counted, and even epidemiologists are left without a full understanding of the pandemic.

As of Monday afternoon, 2,738 New York City residents have died from ‘confirmed’ cases of COVID-19, according to the city Department of Health. That’s an average of 245 a day since the previous Monday.

But another 200 city residents are now dying at home each day, compared to 20 to 25 such deaths before the pandemic, said Aja Worthy-Davis, a spokeswoman for the medical examiner’s office. And an untold number of them are unconfirmed.

That’s because the ME’s office is not testing dead bodies for COVID-19. Instead, they’re referring suspected cases to the city’s health department as “probable.”

“If someone dies at home, and we go to the home and there [are] signs of influenza, our medical examiner may determine the cause of death was clearly an influenza-like illness, potentially COVID or an influenza-like illness believed to be COVID,” said Worthy-Davis. “We report all our deaths citywide to the health department, who releases that data to the public.”

But the health department does not include that number in the official count unless it is confirmed, a spokesman said.

“Every person with a lab confirmed COVID-19 diagnosis is counted in the number of fatalities,” the spokesman, Michael Lanza, said in an email. He said the city's coronavirus death tally does not break down who died at home versus who died in a hospital from the virus.

“While undiagnosed cases that result in at-home deaths are connected to a public health pandemic...not all suspected COVID-19 deaths are brought in for examination by OCME, nor do we provide testing in most of these natural at-home deaths,” Lanza said.

Typically, when someone dies at home, a loved one, acquaintance or neighbor calls the police or 911. First responders call in the medical examiner, who conducts a review to determine if there was foul play, then records a cause of death.

Worthy-Davis could not immediately provide a tally of how many “probable” COVID-19 deaths have been referred to the Health Department. The health department also could not provide the number of “probable” COVID deaths certified by OCME.

If a person had been tested before death, that record would be passed along, said Worthy-Davis. But testing protocols have generally excluded victims who are not hospitalized.

Statistics from the Fire Department, which runs EMS, confirm a staggering rise in deaths occurring at the scene before first responders can transport a person to a hospital for care.

The FDNY says it responded to 2,192 cases of deaths at home between March 20th and April 5th, or about 130 a day, an almost 400 percent increase from the same time period last year. (In 2019, there were just 453 cardiac arrest calls where a patient died, according to the FDNY.)

That number has been steadily increasing since March 30th, with 241 New Yorkers dying at home Sunday — more than the number of confirmed COVID-19 deaths that occurred citywide that day. On Monday night, the city reported 266 new deaths, suggesting the possibility of a 40% undercount of coronavirus-related deaths.

A spokeswoman for Mayor Bill de Blasio did not return a request for comment about the difference between probable and confirmed COVID-19 deaths. But the discrepancy troubled public health authorities and local elected officials.

“There’s no doubt we’re undercounting,” said City Councilman Mark Levine, who chairs the city’s Health Committee. “If the person had a confirmed test result before death then they were marked that was the cause of death on the death certificate. If someone did not have a confirmed test but it appears they had the symptoms, then OCME will flag them as a ‘possible’ [COVID death]. It’s unclear to me whether those are being counted in our total stats.”

Dr. Irwin Redlener, the director of Columbia University's National Center for Disaster Preparedness, called the discrepancy “a subset of the whole testing fiasco.” He said the city should be testing dead bodies and reporting the results.

“This difference between the [Medical Examiner] and the Health Department, that’s something that needs to be resolved urgently, that’s not okay,” Redlener said. “They have to be on the same page.”

Redlener said the city should also be tracking other deaths that occur as collateral damage.

“[People] may be dying because of reduced care for other non-COVID diseases” like diabetes, heart attacks or other chronic conditions, Redlener said. “Those to me, should be somehow tallied as we’re looking at the death toll of COVID.”

Meanwhile, city and hospital morgues and refrigerated trucks used to supplement them are nearing capacity, and first responders continue to answer unprecedented numbers of 911 calls every day. They’re averaging more than 6,400 a day over the last 11 days, compared to 4,500 before the pandemic, according to union officials.

To alleviate pressure on hospitals, last week the council that oversees emergency responders told paramedics and EMTs  to try to revive a person whose heart has stopped beating in the field. If they can’t do so, the person is not taken to a hospital for further care.

“We had one lieutenant in his 16-hour tour respond to 11 cardiac arrests, which is beyond abnormal,” said Michael Greco, vice president of Local 2507, the union representing the Fire Department’s EMTs and paramedics. On Sunday, they fielded 187 calls for cardiac arrest, where they would have to try to revive people on site. They used to get 20 of those a day, he said.
“None of us were trained for this,” he said. “None of us signed up for this.”

https://gothamist.com/news/surge-nu...ls-suspect-undercount-covid-19-related-deaths


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Have you all seen this video? Apparently Dr. Drew took the position of the Fox pundits and completely dismissed the coronavirus before doing a complete 180. Then he got the video yanked from YouTube by claiming it violated his copyright. I didn't have an opinion of him before but I'm surprised for some reason.


Him, Dr. OZ, and that Surgeon General are Hacks.
Period.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Sticking my head in....
In my small town in North Florida, we are helping Hospital CEO's scout areas to build 1-2 Field Hospitals.
Yes we are getting in front of this eventuality. I'm still teleworking but having to go into the office. Telework is NOT intuitive because we are working with clients. So I am coaching my staff on it a lot. *I came in to say that you all have the RIGHT attitude bc people continue to disregard the situation at hand. I've unplugged a TON in the last week or so.* 

It may be months from now but many areas WILL be a smaller yet potent version of NYC. Having plans in place is key. If you are making supply runs that's fine, I keep my run to 20 minutes tops. I try to outdo my last time. I shop super early when there is little to no one there. I call ahead so I'm not wasting my time and browsing. I continue to slowly stock up on essentials each time because I'm planning for now--November. Hurricane season starts in June so I'm not waiting for the Public Health and News Outlets to start talking about it  (when everyone starts over buying water and batteries and lights), I'm getting ahead and slowly getting it now. My husband will be sole provider for our daughters most days as I am always deployed to work with the Emergency Manager during Hurricane landings due to where we are situated in FL. I have to make sure they have what they need. When I'm gone the only thing he has to buy is ice for the deep freezer chest. Its always Ft. Knox when I'm gone and they have all the non-perishable food they need while the rest of the city scrambles. My plan for water is just to fill up jugs. I ain't buying all those plastic bottles.

Oh and my nighttime sanitation routine is very tiring. I'm officially working full time AND homeschooling. Its been a bit much and my baby misses her classmates. IHAVE been able to squeeze in a glass of wine and we are getting the kids some backyard water activities. They are officially suffering from cabin fever every weekend.


----------



## Dposh167

I bought enough food 2 weeks (frozen, canned, meats, fresh veggies and fruit included). If some of the fresh veggies goes bad oh well. So far it's been keeping me in the house for that long. Then when I get seriously low...I pick 1 day to do all my shopping to re-up and that's it. And when that day comes, it's like preparing for gorilla warfare


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Dposh167 said:


> I bought enough food 2 weeks (frozen, canned, meats, fresh veggies and fruit included). If some of the fresh veggies goes bad oh well. So far it's been keeping me in the house for that long. Then when I get seriously low...I pick 1 day to do all my shopping to re-up and that's it. And when that day comes, *it's like preparing for gorilla warfare*


Same...I do an inventory check, meal plans, etc, and we have the Grocery IQ App that we update regularly. We check-re-check and one of us goes. We are getting ready to do a Sams Club Run this weekend. I'm sending Hubby. Its been about 3-4 weeks.

Someone mentioned upthread they have lots of frozen meats. This is the best idea. We are blessed to still have power and water...its not like a Hurricane. But I better get hubby to invest in a Generator.....
We have frozen Fish and Shrimp as well, and For those that drink milk, you can freeze milk as well. On the day you defrost it (takes 24 hours), then you have like 7 days to drink it. I am not sure the freezer times for plant-based milks. However you can buy many shelf-stable plant based milks like soy and almond milk. Others can do Powder milk which is GREAT to have in the event you were to ever lose power. Every trip, you should consider adding a few canned goods as well as you build your stock piles.


----------



## Chicoro

Why You May Need to Wear a Mask When You Are Out and About

Breathing - sends stuff out your mouth about 7 feet
Coughing - sends stuff out your mouth about 19 feet
Sneezing - sends stuff out your mouth about 26 feet

Video 1: Trajectory of breathing, coughing and sneezing


Video 2: To Mask or Not to Mask


----------



## BonBon

For UK peeps. Tesco delivery slots for the furthest date are released at 12:00am.

Only two more weeks of shopping hopefully. Apart from potential germs we've had 3 incidents with people acting up in as many weeks while shopping. People are letting their real self roam free.


----------



## MzRhonda

Dposh167 said:


> I bought enough food 2 weeks (frozen, canned, meats, fresh veggies and fruit included). If some of the fresh veggies goes bad oh well. So far it's been keeping me in the house for that long. Then when I get seriously low...I pick 1 day to do all my shopping to re-up and that's it. And when that day comes, it's like preparing for gorilla warfare


Sounds like my schedule


----------



## Aggie

awhyley said:


> @Goombay_Summer, @Iwanthealthyhair67 , @IslandMummy, @Aggie and other Bahamian ladies.
> 
> Not sure whether any of you know/knew Dr. Judson Eneas, but he passed this morning of the virus.  This makes five (5), but he was the first health care professional to die from CoronaVirus.  28 persons currently in quarantine. (eta: actually 29)
> 
> We were on 48-hr strict lockdown from Friday, no grocery stores, no gas stations, nothing, but that ends tomorrow at 5am. We'll see how it goes.


Thanks for the update @awhyley. I have been keeping up as best I can with pertinent information and governmental press conferences. I am also spending most days in prayer and fasting. I am so grateful for this time to be able to freely face each day like this instead of having to rush out to work everyday with all the daily distractions. 

I did not know the doctor you mentioned but I pray for the strength of his family. This is the time to seek God's face like never before if we have not done so as yet. Please do not let this time go to waste. The Lord is waiting for us to turn to Him since He is the ONLY one who can help lift this veil of darkness from over us. We have all sinned against Him and He desires to have our relationship with Him restored to it's former glory. 

It is time for us all to turn to Him, repent of our sins so that He can finally heal our land and our nations. When you are truly in Christ, sickness and death has no power over you because to live is Christ and to die is gain - we gain eternal life with Him.


----------



## Ganjababy

Thanks for this post. It has a lot of useful info... off to google generators...





naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Same...I do an inventory check, meal plans, etc, and we have the Grocery IQ App that we update regularly. We check-re-check and one of us goes. We are getting ready to do a Sams Club Run this weekend. I'm sending Hubby. Its been about 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Someone mentioned upthread they have lots of frozen meats. This is the best idea. We are blessed to still have power and water...its not like a Hurricane. But I better get hubby to invest in a Generator.....
> We have frozen Fish and Shrimp as well, and For those that drink milk, you can freeze milk as well. On the day you defrost it (takes 24 hours), then you have like 7 days to drink it. I am not sure the freezer times for plant-based milks. However you can buy many shelf-stable plant based milks like soy and almond milk. Others can do Powder milk which is GREAT to have in the event you were to ever lose power. Every trip, you should consider adding a few canned goods as well as you build your stock piles.


----------



## Aggie

Rastafarai said:


> Ladies, please advise:
> 
> My brother in law may have been exposed. He went on a job site this morning and the client did not relay, until he was near him, that he has the virus.
> 
> I understand he has to now self quarantine until symptoms show, but what else can he do? He is thinking of going to a hotel to self quarantine from his family, including a 1 year old child. Does he have to report to his city? He is in NYC.


I recently learned that Baking soda helps to alkalize and strengthen the immune system. It worked for a family that went through the pandemic period in 1918. You add a quarter to half a teaspoon of baking soda to a cup of water and drink on an empty stomach before breakfast or first meal of the day. My family and I have been doing this along with drinking lemon water throughout the day. 

We are all strong and very healthy, even my 81 year old dad. Of course, I also anointed our home for reinforced protection to cover us both naturally and spiritually. I truly believe that faith without works is dead so I do both since they work well together. I go out to the market only when absolutely necessary and fully sanitize/cleanse myself and products I purchase as instructed by the authorities. We even spray bleach on the bottoms of our shoes and leave them outside overnight.


----------



## theRaven

I just found out my old building in Miami have three confirmed cases. They refuse to shut the building down temporarily. I worried got my friends who still work there


----------



## Chicoro

Modly flies to Guam, gets on the ship's loud speaker and berates the ousted captain calling him naive and stupid. The sailors record his speech and send it out to the world. This is a significant and a potentially dangerous situation because the Roosevelt is a nuclear warship.  It has no leader right now. The ousted captain and many of the sailors are infected with the corona virus.

(Modly has offered his resignation). But...it has not been accepted yet due to two reasons:

1.Trump is still analyzing situation
2. There is no successor to Modly

1 + 2 = A big ol' mess

Acting Navy secretary Thomas Modly, who ousted Captain Brett Crozier from the USS Roosevelt, resigns after calling Crozier naive and stupid.

Listen to the full speech made by Modly:
The title of the video is, _"Acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly resigns after this leaked"_
Posted on YouTube by The Observer.

Prior to the Navy Secretary resignation, I think I saw a video where the president stated that Crozier would be assigned somewhere else. The president also said  Crozier had a good record prior to this and somebody should not be punished for 'having a bad day'. The president also stated that he was going to personally look into the situation.








Secretary of the Navy Modly





Captain of USS Roosevelt: Brett Crozier


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Dposh167 said:


> I bought enough food 2 weeks (frozen, canned, meats, fresh veggies and fruit included). If some of the fresh veggies goes bad oh well. So far it's been keeping me in the house for that long. Then when I get seriously low...I pick 1 day to do all my shopping to re-up and that's it. And when that day comes, it's like preparing for gorilla warfare


My mom's doing like you. Grocery shopping every 2 weeks. 

I took my sisters to get groceries last weekend and we were bundled up with masks, glasses and gloves. In my area grocery stores only allow a certain number of people in at a time and security is making sure people keep 6 feet apart in line.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Chicoro said:


> Modly flies to Guam, gets on the ship's loud speaker and berates the ousted captain calling him naive and stupid. The sailors record his speech and send it out to the world. This is a significant and a potentially dangerous situation because the Roosevelt is a nuclear warship.  It has no leader right now. The ousted captain and many of the sailors are infected with the corona virus.
> 
> (Modly has offered his resignation). But...it has not been accepted yet due to two reasons:
> 
> 1.Trump is still analyzing situation
> 2. There is no successor to Modly
> 
> 1 + 2 = A big ol' mess
> 
> Acting Navy secretary Thomas Modly, who ousted Captain Brett Crozier from the USS Roosevelt, resigns after calling Crozier naive and stupid.
> 
> Listen to the full speech made by Modly:
> The title of the video is, _"Acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly resigns after this leaked"_
> Posted on YouTube by The Observer.
> 
> Prior to the Navy Secretary resignation, I think I saw a video where the president stated that Crozier would be assigned somewhere else. The president also said  Crozier had a good record prior to this and somebody should not be punished for 'having a bad day'. The president also stated that he was going to personally look into the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary of the Navy Modly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain of USS Roosevelt: Brett Crozier



I was just gonna say say come on Navy.


----------



## UmSumayyah

shelli4018 said:


> I’m trying to keep my butt at home for 2 weeks stretches. Unfortunately grocery delivery is harder as more folk attempt to use it. Plan B is to go shopping earlier when there are much fewer people about.


I've found that shopping early is the worst. People are lined up to get inside in time to get alcohol, lysol, paper towels and baby wipes. If you don't need those things daytime is slower.


----------



## Ganjababy

@Chicoro how is the atmosphere in France? The death toll today is 1400+ so far only behind the US at 1800+.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t understand people leaving the house unless you can absolutely avoid it. I was sweating bullets in my face mask having to pick up a prescription for FH at the Walgreens drive through last week bc he was over the road driving truck. I’ve only left the house three times in the last 5 weeks besides letting the dog out in the yard. I’m securing food through Amazon, jazzing up Top Ramen with poached eggs, meats and veggies that I have laying around eating pop tarts, carbs and stuff I would turn my nose up at and draining all this house’s supplies before I set foot in the grocery store again and then I plan on using delivery for fear of coming in contact with a sick delivery person. I ran out of wine a few weeks ago- guess who ain’t drinking? Alcohol is not a necessity!
> 
> I’m extremely blessed to have a great job that allows me to work from home so I could do this as long as necessary. The only risks I’m willing to take invokes taking care of my parents, family and friends.


People are trying their hand at homemade wine these days


----------



## Chicoro

Ganjababy said:


> @Chicoro how is the atmosphere in France? The death toll today is 1400+ so far only behind the US at 1800+.



Thanks for asking @Ganjababy!

The atmosphere is somewhat grim.  Paris is getting hit the hardest. On my street, here in Lyon, France, at 8:00 pm every night, people come to their balconies and windows and clap for a few minutes. Any cars in the street might honk their horns, too.

True story:
I had a business appointment to meet someone on Monday, via video conference. I didn't receive a cancellation call and the person didn't show up which was unusual. I was later contacted, the next day and was offered an apology.  My counterpart was working under contracts extended by area hospitals. What's the mission? To transform rooms in the hospital to cold rooms to house the overflow of dead bodies from the morgue.  It's rough here, too.

France has started to record deaths to include not just people in the hospital, but those who have died in nursing homes. I think the US is only recording people who die in hospitals. They are not counting people who die at home. Not sure if the US is counting those dying in nursing homes.

_"France records its highest daily death toll with 833 coronavirus fatalities in the last 24 hours - takings its grim tally to 8,911_
_France is now giving a daily combined toll of deaths in hospitals and nursing homes. Previously it had only given the hospital toll on a daily basis. Of the new deaths, 605 were registered in hospitals, Veran said."_

We are on lock down. I have been at home since March 13th, 2020. The official lock down started on March 17th, 2020.






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...toll-833-coronavirus-fatalities-24-hours.html


----------



## Ganjababy

Thanks. Continue to stay safe. 





Chicoro said:


> Thanks for asking @Ganjababy!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...toll-833-coronavirus-fatalities-24-hours.html


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## Everything Zen

UmSumayyah said:


> People are trying their hand at homemade wine these days



I could see myself poisoning or going blind. Not worth it. The liquor store is like 200 ft. away and I’m still not chancing it. FH has to go out daily now due to an emergency and I don’t even ask him to stop by. The other day the stress got to him and he rarely drinks like that but he broke down and got himself some beer and brought me some wine but I didn’t ask for it on my own bc I’d rather him go to as few places as possible.


----------



## OhTall1

Was this posted?  They're saying his investment is less than $2,000 bur c'mon...

*Donald Trump Has Stake In Hydroxychloroquine Drugmaker: Report*



Ron Dicker
HuffPostApril 7, 2020





Scroll back up to restore default view.
President Donald Trump reportedly owns a stake in a company that produces hydroxychloroquine, the anti-malaria drug he has repeatedly touted as a coronavirus treatment even though his experts say there’s no strong evidence it works. 

Trump “has a small personal financial interest” in Sanofi, the French drugmaker that makes Plaquenil, the brand-name version of hydroxychloroquine, The New York Times reported Monday.

In addition, Sanofi’s largest shareholders include a mutual fund company run by major Republican donor Ken Fisher, the paper said. Trump’s three family trusts, as of last year, each had investments in a mutual fund whose largest holding was Sanofi, according to the Times. Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross also had ties to the drugmaker, the Times reported.

Trump’s “assertiveness” in promoting the drug contrary to the recommendation of top health experts “has raised questions about his motives,” the Times noted.

The financial news site MarketWatch and The Washington Post later estimated Trump’s stake to be worth between about $100 and $1,500, though the Post noted his trusts may have amassed other investments since his most recent disclosure. “He does look to have more than that modest sum invested in Sanofi, because, unmentioned in the Times report, his trusts also hold broader European stock-market index funds,” MarketWatch pointed out.

A chorus of Trump supporters with no medical expertise have backed the president’s urging of doctors to treat COVID-19 patients with the drug, including his personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, and Fox News host Sean Hannity.

In the face of warnings from top infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci that the drug’s safety and effectiveness are uncertain in treating COVID-19, Trump has continued to laud its supposed benefits.

“What do you have to lose?” he asked at a press briefing this week urging those sick with the virus to take the drug.

Turns out plenty. 

“There could be deaths,” American Medical Association President Dr. Patrice Harris said. “This is a new virus, and so we should not be promoting any medication or drug for any disease that has not been proven and approved by the FDA.”

Generic drugmakers also are gearing up to produce hydroxychloroquine pills. One of those companies was co-founded by Trump golfing buddy Chirag Patel, according to the Times.

The White House didn’t immediately answer HuffPost’s request for comment. 

John Dillard, a spokesperson for Fisher Investments, called the Times article a “false report” and said Sanofi “is neither a material holding of Fisher Investments nor of Ken Fisher personally.” He also took issue with the characterization of his boss as a Republican donor, saying Fisher also had contributed to Democrats in the past.


----------



## vevster

Really?  TP in Bk?  I have to check that out!!!!  



Peppermynt said:


> Sis in law actually mailed us two extra TP rolls and step son is gonna try to send us some from Brooklyn just to be safe - apparently their stores are stocked.


----------



## shelli4018

Chicoro said:


> Modly flies to Guam, gets on the ship's loud speaker and berates the ousted captain calling him naive and stupid. The sailors record his speech and send it out to the world. This is a significant and a potentially dangerous situation because the Roosevelt is a nuclear warship.  It has no leader right now. The ousted captain and many of the sailors are infected with the corona virus.
> 
> (Modly has offered his resignation). But...it has not been accepted yet due to two reasons:
> 
> 1.Trump is still analyzing situation
> 2. There is no successor to Modly
> 
> 1 + 2 = A big ol' mess
> 
> Acting Navy secretary Thomas Modly, who ousted Captain Brett Crozier from the USS Roosevelt, resigns after calling Crozier naive and stupid.
> 
> Listen to the full speech made by Modly:
> The title of the video is, _"Acting Navy Secretary Thomas Modly resigns after this leaked"_
> Posted on YouTube by The Observer.
> 
> Prior to the Navy Secretary resignation, I think I saw a video where the president stated that Crozier would be assigned somewhere else. The president also said  Crozier had a good record prior to this and somebody should not be punished for 'having a bad day'. The president also stated that he was going to personally look into the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary of the Navy Modly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain of USS Roosevelt: Brett Crozier



Im biased but....Modly is a political appointee. The TR has an active duty chain of command. They aren’t leaderless. Nevertheless, civilian leadership is in shambles.


----------



## shelli4018

UmSumayyah said:


> I've found that shopping early is the worst. People are lined up to get inside in time to get alcohol, lysol, paper towels and baby wipes. If you don't need those things daytime is slower.


True. Also many stores reserve early hours for senior citizens. This week I’ll take one of the ladies suggestions and try to grab a grocery delivery time shortly after midnight.


----------



## awhyley

Dposh167 said:


> Then when I get seriously low...I pick 1 day to do all my shopping to re-up and that's it. And when that day comes, *it's like preparing for gorilla warfare*



It truly is.  I felt like I was in the Hunger Games trying to get things today.  90 mins waiting to get inside, where it was crowded, (social distancing is a joke seriously).  There was no meat laid out, and had to be requested, so the line for that was like an hour and then another 1/2 hour - an hour just to cash out.  I'm hoping that the seniors didn't have as much trouble this morning, (today was their designated time), as I was exhausted afterwards.  Anyways, no more store for next week, after the holiday.


----------



## Peppermynt

UmSumayyah said:


> People are trying their hand at homemade wine these days



I live in Loudoun County Va ... all the wineries here deliver so  we goodt.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## nyeredzi

Aww, the community made the healthcare workers at DH's job cloth face masks. They have PPE, just reusing some. But it's a nice thought and who knows, maybe the time will come when they truly need it. He did say he wanted a cloth one to possibly wear over his medical masks. He managed to find the most masculine one, black and grey in an almost camo pattern


----------



## yaya24

My brother could not taste or smell anything towards the end of last week and kept getting this numbing feeling "behind his eyes".. before that, he thought he had the flu.

He went to the hospital and took the Corona Virus test last Thursday and just got the result back today (Dr. Called).

Yall:
*He tested positive for COVID19.*

He is not feeling like any of the people I've been reading about (shortness of breath etc)..

Hes 36 and I just talked to him for an hour. He sounds fine.. he feels fine now.

The Dr. said he needs to self quarantine for 14 days. That's it. The Dr said since hes feeling "fine" if he wants to get retested in 72 hours that's an option.

My Dad is really concerned.

Honestly I think my Mom had COVID19 back in Feb when she was hospitalized (5 days) for pneumonia out of nowhere. She could not breathe.

I am really confused by all of this.


----------



## lavaflow99

Peppermynt said:


> I live in Loudoun County Va ... all the wineries here deliver so  we goodt.



I use www.wineinsiders.com for wine delivery.  Great prices (if you catch a promotion) and quick delivery.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@yaya24  I’m sorry to hear about your brother but I’m believing he’ll be one of the many who beat this. How does he feel about supplementation? If he’s open to it you should give him high doses of vitamin c (preferably liposomal as the body absorbs more) and zinc. Not sure if I saw it here or somewhere else but low zinc is behind the lack of smell and taste. The body consumes more zinc as an immune response so he’s probably depleting it as his body fights the virus and the low level of zinc is causing him to lose those senses. 

Obviously I’m no doctor but that’s what I’d do. Your brother and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Transformer

Is anyone using cash during this crisis. Hubby had a fit when I attempted to purchase an item costing 4.25 with cash.  He is insisting using credit card only with the tap method.


----------



## nycutiepie

yaya24 said:


> My brother could not taste or smell anything towards the end of last week and kept getting this numbing feeling "behind his eyes".. before that, he thought he had the flu.
> 
> He went to the hospital and took the Corona Virus test last Thursday and just got the result back today (Dr. Called).
> 
> Yall:
> *He tested positive for COVID19.*
> 
> He is not feeling like any of the people I've been reading about (shortness of breath etc)..
> 
> Hes 36 and I just talked to him for an hour. He sounds fine.. he feels fine now.
> 
> The Dr. said he needs to self quarantine for 14 days. That's it. The Dr said since hes feeling "fine" if he wants to get retested in 72 hours that's an option.
> 
> My Dad is really concerned.
> 
> Honestly I think my Mom had COVID19 back in Feb when she was hospitalized (5 days) for pneumonia out of nowhere. She could not breathe.
> 
> I am really confused by all of this.


I’m so sorry to hear about your brother but his case sounds mild...I pray it stays that way.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Transformer said:


> Is anyone using cash during this crisis. Hubby had a fit when I attempted to purchase an item costing 4.25 with cash.  He is insisting using credit card only with the tap method.


Not if I can help it but I’m basically at home all the time. It’s not worth it. If I can’t get it online I just won’t have it.


----------



## meka72

I’m sorry to hear that your brother tested positive but hope that his symptoms remain at this level/don’t worsen. 



yaya24 said:


> My brother could not taste or smell anything towards the end of last week and kept getting this numbing feeling "behind his eyes".. before that, he thought he had the flu.
> 
> He went to the hospital and took the Corona Virus test last Thursday and just got the result back today (Dr. Called).
> 
> Yall:
> *He tested positive for COVID19.*
> 
> He is not feeling like any of the people I've been reading about (shortness of breath etc)..
> 
> Hes 36 and I just talked to him for an hour. He sounds fine.. he feels fine now.
> 
> The Dr. said he needs to self quarantine for 14 days. That's it. The Dr said since hes feeling "fine" if he wants to get retested in 72 hours that's an option.
> 
> My Dad is really concerned.
> 
> Honestly I think my Mom had COVID19 back in Feb when she was hospitalized (5 days) for pneumonia out of nowhere. She could not breathe.
> 
> I am really confused by all of this.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

yaya24 said:


> My brother could not taste or smell anything towards the end of last week and kept getting this numbing feeling "behind his eyes".. before that, he thought he had the flu.
> 
> He went to the hospital and took the Corona Virus test last Thursday and just got the result back today (Dr. Called).
> 
> Yall:
> *He tested positive for COVID19.*
> 
> He is not feeling like any of the people I've been reading about (shortness of breath etc)..
> 
> Hes 36 and I just talked to him for an hour. He sounds fine.. he feels fine now.
> 
> The Dr. said he needs to self quarantine for 14 days. That's it. The Dr said since hes feeling "fine" if he wants to get retested in 72 hours that's an option.
> 
> My Dad is really concerned.
> 
> Honestly I think my Mom had COVID19 back in Feb when she was hospitalized (5 days) for pneumonia out of nowhere. She could not breathe.
> 
> I am really confused by all of this.


Sorry to hear about your bro.  Praying for his quick recovery


----------



## UmSumayyah

Transformer said:


> Is anyone using cash during this crisis. Hubby had a fit when I attempted to purchase an item costing 4.25 with cash.  He is insisting using credit card only with the tap method.


I went to the farmers market and the vendors I bought from prefer cash, still. Guess they figure they can lysol the money or put it through the wash.


----------



## Lute

@yaya24 I'm praying for your brother...that the symptoms remain mild ..please keep us posted.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Since she doesnt care they should let her butt quarantine in jail for the 21 days.  

*Police Arrest 18-Year-Old Who Threatened to Spread COVID-19*
*Lorraine Maradiaga is charged with making a terroristic threat*
*By Chris Blake • Published April 7, 2020• Updated 23 mins ago*

_





NBCUniversal, Inc.
Carrollton police are looking for a woman they say claims to have COVID-19 and is “willfully spreading it.”

On Tuesday, officers arrested an 18-year-old Carrollton woman who threatened to intentionally spread COVID-19, police say.

Lorraine Maradiaga posted a series of video to Snapchat Sunday, in which she appeared to go to a drive-thru coronavirus testing site and then went to a Walmart, Carrollton police said.

The person in the videos, who police say is Maradiaga, they says, "I'm here at Walmart about to infest every (expletive), because if I'm going down, all you (expletive) are going down."

*Coronavirus Pandemic*
Full coverage of the COVID-19 outbreak and how it impacts you




29 MINS AGO



Police said Maradiaga will be charged with making a terroristic threat.

She was transferred to the Denton County Jail later Tuesday with her bond set at $20,000. As part of a condition of her bond, Maradiaga will have to quarantine for 21 days after her release from custody as a precaution.

Maradiaga told police she did not have COVID-19, and police said they had no proof to suggest she had tested positive.
_


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> Is anyone using cash during this crisis. Hubby had a fit when I attempted to purchase an item costing 4.25 with cash.  He is insisting using credit card only with the tap method.


I’ve been using Apple Pay.


----------



## Chicoro

shelli4018 said:


> Im biased but....Modly is a political appointee. The TR has an active duty chain of command. They aren’t leaderless. Nevertheless, civilian leadership is in shambles.



Thank you for clarifying that the ship has an active duty chain of command. I should be more precise as it pertains to semantics. They do not have a captain at this time.


----------



## MzRhonda

Aggie said:


> I recently learned that Baking soda helps to alkalize and strengthen the immune system. It worked for a family that went through the pandemic period in 1918. You add a quarter to half a teaspoon of baking soda to a cup of water and drink on an empty stomach before breakfast or first meal of the day. My family and I have been doing this along with drinking lemon water throughout the day.
> 
> We are all strong and very healthy, even my 81 year old dad. Of course, I also anointed our home for reinforced protection to cover us both naturally and spiritually. I truly believe that faith without works is dead so I do both since they work well together. I go out to the market only when absolutely necessary and fully sanitize/cleanse myself and products I purchase as instructed by the authorities. We even spray bleach on the bottoms of our shoes and leave them outside overnight.


Yep no disease can exist in an alkaline environment 
https://naturalfoodpantry.ca/blogs/mind-body/no-disease-can-exist-in-an-alkaline-environment


----------



## Ganjababy

They banned cash in ontario. Maybe not officially but none of the stores are taking any 





Transformer said:


> Is anyone using cash during this crisis. Hubby had a fit when I attempted to purchase an item costing 4.25 with cash.  He is insisting using credit card only with the tap method.


----------



## Everything Zen

lavaflow99 said:


> I use www.wineinsiders.com for wine delivery.  Great prices (if you catch a promotion) and quick delivery.



Those are some good prices- thanks! Definitely checking this out


----------



## shelli4018

Stayed up last night and got a delivery spot for tomorrow night. Thanks to whomever made that suggestion.


----------



## yaya24

Thanks everyone for all the advise and for keeping my brother in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## yaya24

Wow at this news report!!! My Brother lives in Carrollton, TX.

Sending this to him.

She should def quarantine in jail.



Jmartjrmd said:


> Since she doesnt care they should let her butt quarantine in jail for the 21 days.
> 
> *Police Arrest 18-Year-Old Who Threatened to Spread COVID-19*
> *Lorraine Maradiaga is charged with making a terroristic threat*
> *By Chris Blake • Published April 7, 2020• Updated 23 mins ago*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBCUniversal, Inc.
> Carrollton police are looking for a woman they say claims to have COVID-19 and is “willfully spreading it.”
> 
> On Tuesday, officers arrested an 18-year-old Carrollton woman who threatened to intentionally spread COVID-19, police say.
> 
> Lorraine Maradiaga posted a series of video to Snapchat Sunday, in which she appeared to go to a drive-thru coronavirus testing site and then went to a Walmart, Carrollton police said.
> 
> The person in the videos, who police say is Maradiaga, they says, "I'm here at Walmart about to infest every (expletive), because if I'm going down, all you (expletive) are going down."
> 
> *Coronavirus Pandemic*
> Full coverage of the COVID-19 outbreak and how it impacts you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 MINS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> Police said Maradiaga will be charged with making a terroristic threat.
> 
> She was transferred to the Denton County Jail later Tuesday with her bond set at $20,000. As part of a condition of her bond, Maradiaga will have to quarantine for 21 days after her release from custody as a precaution.
> 
> Maradiaga told police she did not have COVID-19, and police said they had no proof to suggest she had tested positive._


----------



## Guapa1

@msdeevee  and @Black Ambrosia, my deepest condolences.
I hope your brother remains relatively symptomless @yaya24. 
How's your niece @shelli4018? I'm doing better. I'm not as breathless as before.


----------



## shelli4018

Guapa1 said:


> @msdeevee  and @Black Ambrosia, my deepest condolences.
> I hope your brother remains relatively symptomless @yaya24.
> How's your niece @shelli4018? I'm doing better. I'm not as breathless as before.



She’s continuing to do well. Though we’re a little surprised by the lingering effects. I have no idea when she’ll be 100% and/or no longer contagious. It would be great if she could be tested for antibodies that may be helpful for folk who are seriously ill.

How is your recovery? Are you seeing improvement in your breathing? How is your appetite?


----------



## shelli4018

Interesting article about antibody testing. A recent study showed 1/3 of Covid-19 patients had very little antibodies after recovery: 


*Coronavirus: low antibody levels raise questions about reinfection risk*

Scientists in Shanghai say some recovered patients show no signs of the neutralising proteins
Early-stage findings could have implications for vaccine development and herd immunity, they say
More


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

I actually had to go to a project site today.  In the office were 6 cases of N95 masks and 6 cases of gloves.  People are on it.


----------



## shelli4018

Clip of the Cuomo video discussing the way he’s learned to address his respiratory troubles. Reminds me a great deal of the brother in Ohio (I think) who said the same thing: Move! The virus wants you to lie there and get in your lungs. Move!


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> @yaya24  I’m sorry to hear about your brother but I’m believing he’ll be one of the many who beat this. How does he feel about supplementation? If he’s open to it you should give him high doses of vitamin c (preferably liposomal as the body absorbs more) and zinc. Not sure if I saw it here or somewhere else but low zinc is behind the lack of smell and taste. _The body consumes more zinc as an immune response so he’s probably depleting it as his body fights the virus and the low level of zinc is causing him to lose those senses._
> 
> Obviously I’m no doctor but that’s what I’d do. Your brother and family are in my prayers.





The above underlined was stated by me.

I connected the part about zinc deficiency adversely impacting taste and smell and then connecting the immunity component to the virus. Loss of smell and taste are two common symptoms younger people tend to have when they contract Covid-19. My theory may or may not be correct. I searched out information to substantiate my hypothesis.


It's something I extrapolated myself as it has not been stated in anything that I have read or seen.


I wrote it in the," how to improve your immune system" thread started by @vevster. She was the one who brought zinc to my attention to improve immunity. This triggered me to speak with my mother.

I asked my mother to check if zinc had any contraindications. My mother was the one that told me zinc deficiency may result in loss of taste and smell. I checked the notes of the article she read to me and went to the white paper online.

_[...]Taste and smell function is initially controlled by growth factors, which stimulate stem cells in both taste buds and olfactory epithelial cells (3).[...]Zinc is one of these growth factors and is a component of the salivary enzyme carbonic anhydrase _


Because of vevster and my mother, I made the connection. The post has the original video posted by vester and the documentation I found to solidify and clarify my thoughts. I added some videos I found and linked to some white papers on medical sites that helped put the pieces together.

I'll be interested to see how things turns out in relation to I what I have theorized and concluded.

Post #49 entitled, "Covid-19 What are you taking to boost your immunity?

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ost-your-immunity.848657/page-2#post-25457917

(Correlation does not mean causality!)


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Thanks @Chicoro. Your research and analysis are invaluable. There's so much info on zinc that I couldn't remember who or where I'd heard that but I'm happy to give credit where credit is due.

Not sure how people feel about the medical medium but he's alluded to using zinc shock therapy and vitamin c shock therapy to treat viruses though I don't think he's specifically mentioned the coronavirus by name.


----------



## Chicoro

@King of Sorrow ,

Have there been any additional programs added for New Yorkers? You had a great post showing the great programs being offered. Checking with you to see if there are any updates for our LHCF sisters in the New York area, or those with family and friends there. Thank you in advance.

Post #2596 of this thread.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...aration-tips-etc.847883/page-87#post-25456033


----------



## B_Phlyy

Glad you are feeling better @Guapa1 .
Hope your brother stays in good health @yaya24


----------



## Peppermynt

@Chicoro @vevster  Do either of you have specific links to zinc brands you recommend?

I cannot seem to find any Zinc supplement with zinc citrate or zinc gluconate. Most have Zinc Sulfate listed as the type of Zinc ... Thoughts?


----------



## B_Phlyy

Me and DH still going out everyday as essential workers. I'm tired of being tired due to this. Like, we get enough sleep, but the world collective anxiety and stress does something to you, even when you try to avoid it.

We got a deep freezer yesterday. Our regular freezer is getting to max capacity and we buy enough food for 2 weeks every 3-4 days. DH went in to the grocery in the middle of the day yesterday and was in and out in 15 minutes. I'm going to try during one of the essential health care worker hours this week and next week. Our pantry is about 85% full but I want to have everything we need. The fridge doesn't stay full long because I prefer fresh produce and it's still readily available now so I'm taking advantage.


----------



## King of Sorrow

Chicoro said:


> @King of Sorrow ,
> 
> Have there been any additional programs added for New Yorkers? You had a great post showing the great programs being offered. Checking with you to see if there are any updates for our LHCF sisters in the New York area, or those with family and friends there. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Post #2596 of this thread.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...aration-tips-etc.847883/page-87#post-25456033



Hey, Chicoro.

No new programs that I'm aware of. However, the Summer Youth Employment program has been cancelled this year.


https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/cor...nt-program-suspended-due-to-covid-19/2364079/

New York City's 2020 Summer Youth Employment Program (SYEP) has been cancelled due to the ongoing COVID-19 outbreak.

The SYEP, which has been an institution since 1963, is the country’s largest summer youth employment program, connecting low-income city youth between the ages of 14 and 24 with career exploration opportunities and paid work experience. SYEP sees tens of thousands of participants each year.

"The City has had to make some tough choices about whether programs should remain open or closed or be modified to ensure the health and safety of New Yorkers. Out of an abundance of caution for our young people, providers and worksites, we have made the very difficult decision not to operate the Summer Youth Employment Program this year," Bill Chong, Commissioner of the NYC Department of Youth and Community Development, said in an internal memo obtained by News 4.

The memo goes on to say that due to the uncertainty regarding how the virus will continue "to affect social distancing guidelines, worksite availability, and provider and site staffing as we head into late spring and summer makes it difficult to ensure" the program can operate safely and efficiently.

"While the cancellation of this summer’s SYEP will be disappointing to its participants, making this announcement now rather than later will allow young people and their families to make more informed decisions on alternative summer plans," Chong said in the memo.

Christine Quinn, the president and CEO of Win, which provides shelter and services to women and families in the city, called it an "outrage...cruel and short-sighted" that the program was being suspended, and pushed for it to be postponed to later in the summer.

"Nearly 200 young people living in Win shelters were expecting job offers this summer. What will they do now?" said Quinn, adding that the cut only adds to the "pain and uncertainty" vulnerable families are currently dealing with.​



I don't know if this was the program I participated in while in high school, but I remember whatever program I did had a lot of other black kids and girls taking part. Some of us were then kept on by the companies to work during the school year which gave us references and experiences to include in our college applications and relevant work experience for our resumes, not to mention get paid and have our own money. This is another way the COVID virus is negatively affecting the black community.


----------



## Chicoro

@King of Sorrow ,
If you could keep this up and keep us informed regarding these updates, I think a lot of people reading this thread will benefit. Please do what works for you. No one needs extra pressure in their life right now. I hope that as you get info New York specific info, you will continue to pass it on to us. Thank you so much.


----------



## Chicoro

Peppermynt said:


> @Chicoro @vevster  Do either of you have specific links to zinc brands you recommend?
> 
> I cannot seem to find any Zinc supplement with zinc citrate or zinc gluconate. Most have Zinc Sulfate listed as the type of Zinc ... Thoughts?



_
_
Hi @Peppermynt ,
I am not sure what to tell you. I am sorry.  I couldn't find zinc sulfate. Are you sure it wasn't zinc acetate?

_Forms of zinc recommended for supplementation:
_

_zinc citrate_
_zinc glucarate_
_*zinc oxide is not recommended as it does not absorb into the body like the other two. _

I only saw zinc oxide as not being recommended.


_The more easily absorbed types of zinc supplements include: 
_

_zinc picolinate_
_zinc citrate_
_zinc acetate_
_zinc monomethionine_


----------



## Chicoro

American's are very lucky in that you get lots of up to date information. Things are no perfect and you see the bumbling and the humbling. But, at least you get to see it.

Here in France, as I mentioned before, the information is not as accessible. I spoke to a  friend today. She is a nurse in Paris. She is off work because she has contracted COVID-19. She is on the mend. I talked to her on What's App and I can see that she is grieving. She quietly said, "They are not talking about what is really going on." She added that most people that are ill are those who ignored the stay at home order and continued their lives as business as usual.

She advised me that the doctors are choosing who will live and who will die. Why? There are not enough respirators/ventilators. They must choose who to intubate.  I am assuming that if you are not chosen to be intubated, then you are probably likely to die.

Intubation is an issue as well. They are now saying that 70% to 80% of those intubated are dying. They have not said that the intubation is problem.  Although, the longer you are intubated the less of a chance you have of coming through. They believe that the state of the person's health has deteriorated to such a low level, then intubation becomes the last resort to save the person, but the odds of survival for that person were low before intubation was started.

Ideally, stay home. If you must be out, wear your face mask. Cleanse your hands when you get to your destination.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I believe someone already mentioned it (I think it was @vevster) but I also think coconut oil may play a helpful role in this too. I’ve been seeing it mentioned a lot online lately. With that said, beginning of last month I went to urgent care because I had flu like symptoms and with coronavirus beginning to hit the news hard I wanted to get checked out. I had a fever, one of the worst sore throats I’ve ever experienced, cough, runny and stuffy nose, occasional nausea, and severe night sweats. It’s been a while but I’ve had symptoms like this in past winters so it didn’t scare me too much. At the time they weren’t testing for covid yet so the doctor said it was just a normal virus (flu and strep tests negative) but I was also prescribed an antibiotic because some of my symptoms were of a bacterial nature as well. I recovered in 2 weeks but after finishing the antibiotic I’ve been having a low grade fever ever since (no higher than 99.5 but I normally run 98.6 or lower). I’m not trying to step foot in a medical facility right now  so I’ve just been dealing with it. Well I started taking 1-2 teaspoons of coconut oil a day, along with a probiotic right before bed and my temp has finally been hanging at the normal range consistently. I’ll never know what this really was but I think coconut oil is worth a fair shot as an anti-viral right now. I had been downing garlic hard core but I guess I needed something of an acidic nature to help fight things off.


----------



## Peppermynt

Chicoro said:


> Hi @Peppermynt ,
> I am not sure what to tell you. I am sorry.  I couldn't find zinc sulfate. Are you sure it wasn't zinc acetate?
> 
> _Forms of zinc recommended for supplementation:
> _
> 
> _zinc citrate_
> _zinc glucarate_
> _*zinc oxide is not recommended as it does not absorb into the body like the other two. _
> 
> I only saw zinc oxide as not being recommended.
> 
> 
> _The more easily absorbed types of zinc supplements include:
> _
> 
> _zinc picolinate_
> _zinc citrate_
> _zinc acetate_
> _zinc monomethionine_



Positive - it was zinc sulfate - I reviewed all of the amazon and whole foods item ingredient lists. I went with a chelated zinc option. Hopefully it will be in stock when they shop for it tomorrow.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yaya24 said:


> My brother could not taste or smell anything towards the end of last week and kept getting this numbing feeling "behind his eyes".. before that, he thought he had the flu.
> 
> He went to the hospital and took the Corona Virus test last Thursday and just got the result back today (Dr. Called).
> 
> Yall:
> *He tested positive for COVID19.*
> 
> He is not feeling like any of the people I've been reading about (shortness of breath etc)..
> 
> Hes 36 and I just talked to him for an hour. He sounds fine.. he feels fine now.
> 
> The Dr. said he needs to self quarantine for 14 days. That's it. The Dr said since hes feeling "fine" if he wants to get retested in 72 hours that's an option.
> 
> My Dad is really concerned.
> 
> Honestly I think my Mom had COVID19 back in Feb when she was hospitalized (5 days) for pneumonia out of nowhere. She could not breathe.
> 
> I am really confused by all of this.


The more I think of it, the more I suspect I had COVID-19 and not the flu on Christmas eve. I was bedbound (on my deathbed, and could barely breathe) from 12/24-12/27...but i was sick with a nasty cough until MLK Day which was 1/20 or 1/21. I didn't return to work until early January. I had a horrible change in taste and everything tasted off. I lost a bit of weight...I tried explain my nausea and change in taste and vision with what I thought was "flu sickness" which is a weakness you can feel for weeks after having the flu. But my symptoms were not lining up other than just feeling weak and tired. The taste issue didn't make sense, and my fevers and chills were very atypical. I also had the worst sore throat. I am vaccinated for the flu yearly for the last 20 years and I suspect the "nasty flu season" we had this year was the beginnings of COVID. There was no sign that the flu virus had some crazy mutation or more vaccinated people would have had it. Also---we LOST a lot of people this year due to pneumonia and flu between Dec and Jan....which is strange.  The guy who predicted this in my area started tracking flu as early as August of last year but it wasn't until January that he got Antsy about COVID. He predicted the horrible flu season and he also predicted COVID, we had no idea the overlap would be immense. I cant wait to see if an antibody test becomes available.


----------



## Chicoro

Amazing people on LHCF do it again!

I knew that you ladies on LHCF would be 'calling it'. What you all called was the idea that black people might be disproportionately impacted by this virus.

@BackToMyRoots selected for us and posted an informative video by a naturopathic doctor in post #967 who mentioned certain types of medications that might increase complications for Covid-19.

Then, @gn1g summarized the information from the video and advised us, "many African Americans are on both types of the meds she mentions", post #996.The medicines discussed were for people with hypertension and diabetes. Those medicines are called ACE-inhibitors.

@meka72 posted a detailed and thorough article about this same subject in post 2290.

@vevster posted a video in another thread where the mayor of Chicago showed that 70% of the deaths due to Covid-19 were people who were African American, even though African American people make up only 30% of the population of that great city.

Now, this discrepancy is being discussed from the office of the mayor of Chicago, to the governor in New York, to the lady on the presidential task force in the White House. Yet, you called this weeks ago, without any data or any models almost four (4) weeks ago! 

What's the point? This situation can be daunting, frightening and unpleasant. It is important for us to stay informed and contribute what strikes us as important and useful. Because with the information we can know what is happening and analyze the situation to help and support one another and our families and friends. 

So now, you Sexy Sister Sleuths, why might this virus be disproportionately impacting men? Or to put it another way, why might women not be having the same level of loss of life as men? Right now, it's approximately 73% men and 27% women who are succumbing to the virus, across the board, no matter their ethnicity or race.


----------



## Chicoro

Peppermynt said:


> Positive - it was zinc sulfate - I reviewed all of the amazon and whole foods item ingredient lists. I went with a chelated zinc option. Hopefully it will be in stock when they shop for it tomorrow.



Thanks for clarifying. Let us know what you end up getting when you get it.


----------



## Keen

theRaven said:


> I just found out my old building in Miami have three confirmed cases. They refuse to shut the building down temporarily. I worried got my friends who still work there


When you say shut the building down, you mean all occupants have to isolate?


----------



## Kanky

African Americans are becoming the face of Covid19 deaths, so they will be writing this off as black people problems and opening everything back up again soon.

ETA: Here's a story about white people facing stigma after having Covid19. Nothing will be done about the circumstances that make black people more likely to die from this but there will be stigma and blame attached.  

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/us/coronavirus-stigma-diamond-princess-passengers/index.html


----------



## theRaven

Keen said:


> When you say shut the building down, you mean all occupants have to isolate?



I mean close the building temporarily for a deep clean and readjust everyone’s shift schedule. These building technically run 24 hours a day. However that would require stopping all conveyors, shipments, truck docks, etc.  They are too money hungry to do so. So ppl are just relying on wipes,  Lysol sprays, and the 6ft rule. I work outside so it’s much easier since my team is small. Inside resources are limited and spread thin. But hey at least they finally started giving us masks


----------



## shortycocoa

Chicoro said:


> So now, you Sexy Sister Sleuths, why might this virus be disproportionately impacting men? Or to put it another way, why might women not be having the same level of loss of life as men? Right now, it's approximately 73% men and 27% women who are succumbing to the virus, across the board, no matter their ethnicity or race



I'm going to go out on a limb and say part of the reason is just that a lot of men don't take care of themselves and their health as well as women do.  How many times have we on this board alone discussed the fact that our husbands, significant others, fathers, etc. don't want to eat right, turn their noses up at things that are considered healthy, refuse to go to the doctor/seek medical attention/take meds when clearly something is wrong?

I'm sure there are other factors, but I think this definitely plays a major part.  Then when we factor in underlying conditions, stress, etc that's another issue.


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> @Chicoro @vevster  Do either of you have specific links to zinc brands you recommend?
> 
> I cannot seem to find any Zinc supplement with zinc citrate or zinc gluconate. Most have Zinc Sulfate listed as the type of Zinc ... Thoughts?


We have listed several in my COVID thread in the natural forum....


----------



## SoniT

I'm sitting on my deck listening to music. It's such a beautiful day that I wanted to get some sun. Thankfully we have plenty of groceries and shouldn't have to go out for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> I could see myself poisoning or going blind. Not worth it. The liquor store is like 200 ft. away and I’m still not chancing it. FH has to go out daily now due to an emergency and I don’t even ask him to stop by. The other day the stress got to him and he rarely drinks like that but he broke down and got himself some beer and brought me some wine but I didn’t ask for it on my own bc I’d rather him go to as few places as possible.


I had 19 bottles of wine delivered directly from the winery on Monday cuz Passover (Pesach) starts tonight.  Now why 19 bottles, you say? Because Bevmo has had zero stock since the stay at home order was issued and when I put two bottles in my cart for Total Wine, they had been sold before I made it to checkout.    

These   done bought up all my comfy toilet paper but I'll be damned if they go have me out here doing without my favorite fermented grapes!


----------



## shortycocoa

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The more I think of it, the more I suspect I had COVID-19 and not the flu on Christmas eve. I was bedbound (on my deathbed, and could barely breathe) from 12/24-12/27...but i was sick with a nasty cough until MLK Day which was 1/20 or 1/21. I didn't return to work until early January. I had a horrible change in taste and everything tasted off. I lost a bit of weight...I tried explain my nausea and change in taste and vision with what I thought was "flu sickness" which is a weakness you can feel for weeks after having the flu. But my symptoms were not lining up other than just feeling weak and tired. The taste issue didn't make sense, and my fevers and chills were very atypical. I also had the worst sore throat. I am vaccinated for the flu yearly for the last 20 years and I suspect the "nasty flu season" we had this year was the beginnings of COVID. There was no sign that the flu virus had some crazy mutation or more vaccinated people would have had it. Also---we LOST a lot of people this year due to pneumonia and flu between Dec and Jan....which is strange.  The guy who predicted this in my area started tracking flu as early as August of last year but it wasn't until January that he got Antsy about COVID. He predicted the horrible flu season and he also predicted COVID, we had no idea the overlap would be immense. I cant wait to see if an antibody test becomes available.



There were several people I know that have had similar experiences.  One person in particular was sick around Thanksgiving and she was sick a long time, just feeling horrible.  She thought she had Bronchitis.  But after COVID-19 started showing up in the U.S. and in our area and they started discussing the different types of symptoms, she began speculating that she may have had it. 

It's just so crazy because the symptoms don't seem to be consistent across the board and it affects everyone differently.  When they started talking about gastrointestinal symptoms, diarrhea, etc (like the stomach bug) I was like "this is too much." 

ETA: This morning I read a story about a woman in China (I believe) that had COVID-19, recovered from it, and then just got reinfected again, so there's also that... it's just scary to think about.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Beware parents.   Pedophiles are going through withdrawals with schools and parks closed. I saw a post on nextdoor that screamed predator today.  Some parents may be distracted with their change of pace with being stay at home with kids right  now.  Be vigilant  on people who "present" help and reprieve.   Now is an opportunity for children to be safe and protected with their parents.  That said,  predators normally rely on parents who are busy, need help, want to pass the buck of raising their own kids  or who will break guidelines to identify victims. Keep watch... there is a lot to see even from the house right now.  Every offer ain't help.


----------



## Maguerite

I’ve been reading about this in various publications and the tentative conclusions are pretty similar:
1. More likely to live in deprived areas with poor access to healthy food stores, a good physician etc.
2. More likely to suffer with certain conditions eg
Asthma, diabetes, hypertension etc
3. More likely to work in low paid jobs with less opportunities for working remotely.
4.  Due to above, more likely to use public transport to go to work etc
5. Less financially stable so have no choice but to work or risk homelessness, etc
6. Higher stress levels


there was some more, if I remember I will update.


Chicoro said:


> Amazing people on LHCF do it again!
> 
> I knew that you ladies on LHCF would be 'calling it'. What you all called was the idea that black people might be disproportionately impacted by this virus.
> 
> So now, you Sexy Sister Sleuths, why might this virus be disproportionately impacting men? Or to put it another way, why might women not be having the same level of loss of life as men? Right now, it's approximately 73% men and 27% women who are succumbing to the virus, across the board, no matter their ethnicity or race.


----------



## vevster

I just got off the phone with my cousin that had Covid-19.  She spent 17 days in the hospital her husband is still in and not doing well at all.  The key is not to go on a ventilator.  He has been on the vent for 20 days and now will need a trach.  They say the longer you are on the vent, your chances of survival decrease.....

So, so scary..........


----------



## nyeredzi

oneastrocurlie said:


> Grocery pick up is like a week out here. So basically you have to know what you want for a week or two a full week in advance before you can pick up.
> 
> I'd had been able to stay out of the grocery for almost 2 weeks up until this last weekend.


I find online shopping completely unreliable.  I tried and waited 3 says for items and right before my pick up time they called to tell me half my order was out of stock, with no good replacements. Just because you put it in your cart doesn't mean you'll get it. So I still go to the store and can decide on the fly what I can make based on whatever is in the store. I'm at a point now where I can just go once a week.


----------



## MzRhonda

Peppermynt said:


> @Chicoro @vevster  Do either of you have specific links to zinc brands you recommend?
> 
> I cannot seem to find any Zinc supplement with zinc citrate or zinc gluconate. Most have Zinc Sulfate listed as the type of Zinc ... Thoughts?


I sell liquid Zinc don’t want to post link here
Info http://my.hbnaturals.com/HBN/member/doc/Zinc-PIP.pdf


----------



## yamilee21

Chicoro said:


> ... why might this virus be disproportionately impacting men? Or to put it another way, why might women not be having the same level of loss of life as men? Right now, it's approximately 73% men and 27% women who are succumbing to the virus, across the board, no matter their ethnicity or race.


Death rates in NYC are a little different; approximately 36% women, 60% men, 4% undetermined gender. So still quite a difference, but a little less extreme. It will be interesting to see the differences across states and countries.

I am more inclined to accept that this virus came from an accidental wildlife to human transmission, and I find the explanations for the disparity in deaths by gender plausible (such as men having a higher rate of hypertension, and men being more likely to smoke and thus have damaged lungs). But, with all the wild conspiracy theories going around... 



Spoiler



a few crazy theories have crossed my mind as well. Given how this is playing out, it is very easy for just about anyone with even a little bit of imagination to think of far-fetched explanations.

Assuming this illness was lab-created specifically for China (and was not supposed to get out into the rest of the world)... I can imagine that it might have been tweaked to help cull the excess male population, now that the problems of the one-[preferably male]-child policy have become so apparent. Or, even more specifically, to eliminate the Uighur male population that is currently being rounded up in camps, with the assumption that Uighur women will more easily be dissuaded from practicing Islam, possibly adding them to the available pool of women for the excess male population. But simultaneously, the virus eliminates the elderly population, which eventually won’t have enough caretakers due to that same one-child policy.

Of course, the idea that the virus was deliberately created to enhance China’s domination of the world economy has also been traveling social media...  and that would also combine well with the elimination of males, rendering women in other countries perhaps more willing to become partners to the excess Chinese males. Additionally, in wealthy western societies, especially in the United States, older generations are wealthier, and major corporations are mostly controlled by older males, so potentially decimating that group would facilitate corporate takeovers. 

It is really easy to keep coming up with new theories, but ultimately, in the event that it isn’t a naturally occurring transmission, it really was not well thought out, because the potential for violent upheavals in the developing world as this spreads is huge, and that could prove far more disruptive than anyone anticipated. 

 I have been at home for four weeks now, confinement is getting to me.

If nothing else, many books and movies will likely be inspired by this tragedy. And since the whole world will have actually been affected, they will have enough of a universal appeal that perhaps more of the world’s ignored voices will be heard.


----------



## meka72

@oneastrocurlie, I checked for available delivery times for Whole Foods at 3:18pm yesterday, using the Amazon app. My groceries were delivered 2.5 hours later. Just FYI to the extent Whole Foods is an option for you.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

meka72 said:


> @oneastrocurlie, I checked for available delivery times for Whole Foods at 3:18pm yesterday, using the Amazon app. My groceries were delivered 2.5 hours later. Just FYI to the extent Whole Foods is an option for you.



Thanks! I'll keep that in mind for my next round.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

She’s fed up lol


----------



## 11228

fifi134 said:


> Where are y’all getting masks, and are you getting reusable or disposable ones?



I couldn't find any that would arrive in less than a month so I had family in Africa made me a ton and mailed via DHL. 

She made 50 lol


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The more I think of it, the more I suspect I had COVID-19 and not the flu on Christmas eve. I was bedbound (on my deathbed, and could barely breathe) from 12/24-12/27...but i was sick with a nasty cough until MLK Day which was 1/20 or 1/21. I didn't return to work until early January. I had a horrible change in taste and everything tasted off. I lost a bit of weight...I tried explain my nausea and change in taste and vision with what I thought was "flu sickness" which is a weakness you can feel for weeks after having the flu. But my symptoms were not lining up other than just feeling weak and tired. The taste issue didn't make sense, and my fevers and chills were very atypical. I also had the worst sore throat. I am vaccinated for the flu yearly for the last 20 years and I suspect the "nasty flu season" we had this year was the beginnings of COVID. There was no sign that the flu virus had some crazy mutation or more vaccinated people would have had it. Also---we LOST a lot of people this year due to pneumonia and flu between Dec and Jan....which is strange.  The guy who predicted this in my area started tracking flu as early as August of last year but it wasn't until January that he got Antsy about COVID. He predicted the horrible flu season and he also predicted COVID, we had no idea the overlap would be immense. I cant wait to see if an antibody test becomes available.


 
Do you have the name of the guy tracking? I am sure his information would be very interesting.


----------



## Theresamonet

Black Ambrosia said:


>



He’s just sorry to God? Not to all the dead and sick people that trusted him? Smh.


----------



## meka72




----------



## Stormy

yaya24 said:


> My brother could not taste or smell anything towards the end of last week and kept getting this numbing feeling "behind his eyes".. before that, he thought he had the flu.
> 
> He went to the hospital and took the Corona Virus test last Thursday and just got the result back today (Dr. Called).
> 
> Yall:
> *He tested positive for COVID19.*
> 
> He is not feeling like any of the people I've been reading about (shortness of breath etc)..
> 
> Hes 36 and I just talked to him for an hour. He sounds fine.. he feels fine now.
> 
> The Dr. said he needs to self quarantine for 14 days. That's it. The Dr said since hes feeling "fine" if he wants to get retested in 72 hours that's an option.
> 
> My Dad is really concerned.
> 
> Honestly I think my Mom had COVID19 back in Feb when she was hospitalized (5 days) for pneumonia out of nowhere. She could not breathe.
> 
> I am really confused by all of this.



I'm praying for your brother.


----------



## shortycocoa

meka72 said:


> View attachment 457887



Okay!!!! This ain't new.  We BEEN doing that!     The CDC is mad late.


----------



## discodumpling

I wasnt sure if I should post this here or in the light hearted Corona thread. 
The y/ts in my life are now offering cleanliness and hygiene tips. *dead* these are the same savages we had to teach to wash their behinds??? They dont even wash their meat LMAO!! 
Now they talmbout wipe everything down with COLD water and bleach. No thanks.


----------



## shortycocoa

TrulyBlessed said:


> She’s fed up lol



No lies were told!!!!! She said she ain't come to play... I need this whole speech!


----------



## Theresamonet

meka72 said:


> View attachment 457887



Did the CDC actually suggest this?


----------



## Everything Zen

shortycocoa said:


> Okay!!!! This ain't new.  We BEEN doing that!     The CDC is mad late.



What have people been doing when they really handling chicken? I’m not saying rinse the chicken in bleach water (bc years ago some members thought that’s what I was suggesting) but you’re handling meat that can contain salmonella!!!


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


> She’s fed up lol



Exactly- and some people could use a good fast   I would’ve thrown that in there to be extra shady.


----------



## vevster

11228 said:


> I couldn't find any that would arrive in less than a month so I had family in Africa made me a ton and mailed via DHL.
> 
> She made 50 lol


I did the same with a relative in Florida


----------



## vevster

shortycocoa said:


> Okay!!!! This ain't new.  We BEEN doing that!     The CDC is mad late.


Where can I find plain bleach? Sold out everywhere...  I only have scented for my laundry....


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Red flag.  I'm confused.  Something is not right.  The CDC issued new guidance for essential workers exposed to coronavirus.  As long as they are asymptomatic they can return to work but wear a mask.  These are essential workers exposed to a positive case.  They are to return to work rather than wait 14 days. 

So why do we have the stay-at-home at place?

I need to dig deeper because that makes zero sense to me.  Maybe someone else can explain it better to me.


----------



## theRaven

Welp. There goes that overtime. 

We have a confirmed case of Covid at my building. They said the person was last working on the third of April.


----------



## B_Phlyy

meka72 said:


> View attachment 457887



This that same CDC that was telling us don't wash chicken before cooking. #nastibastids

This is also why I was not that phased by Lysol being gone. I can still buy 10 gallons of bleach at any time (at least for now) I want while they wait in line for a chance at their one can for the day.


----------



## vevster

I watched a CDC video yesterday --- what a waste of my time....


----------



## momi

yaya24 said:


> My brother could not taste or smell anything towards the end of last week and kept getting this numbing feeling "behind his eyes".. before that, he thought he had the flu.
> 
> He went to the hospital and took the Corona Virus test last Thursday and just got the result back today (Dr. Called).
> 
> Yall:
> *He tested positive for COVID19.*
> 
> He is not feeling like any of the people I've been reading about (shortness of breath etc)..
> 
> Hes 36 and I just talked to him for an hour. He sounds fine.. he feels fine now.
> 
> The Dr. said he needs to self quarantine for 14 days. That's it. The Dr said since hes feeling "fine" if he wants to get retested in 72 hours that's an option.
> 
> My Dad is really concerned.
> 
> Honestly I think my Mom had COVID19 back in Feb when she was hospitalized (5 days) for pneumonia out of nowhere. She could not breathe.
> 
> I am really confused by all of this.



I’m glad to hear your brother is doing fine. How long was he feeling the initial symptoms? Is his vision back to normal?


----------



## NijaG

Obama talking about prevent future epidemics after H1N1 and Ebola scares


45 did away with the structure he set in place. I don’t see enough news coverage holding him and the other governmental officials who supported the dismantling of the program accountable for that.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

I found a black owned paper product company. They have a 14 day shipping time due to the influx of orders but they still have a many things in stock. I got the cleaning pack $21 and Super Sample Pack $20.

It's called the Freedom Paper Company


----------



## MzRhonda

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Red flag.  I'm confused.  Something is not right.  The CDC issued new guidance for essential workers exposed to coronavirus.  As long as they are asymptomatic they can return to work but wear a mask.  These are essential workers exposed to a positive case.  They are to return to work rather than wait 14 days.
> 
> So why do we have the stay-at-home at place?
> 
> I need to dig deeper because that makes zero sense to me.  Maybe someone else can explain it better to me.


One word trump


----------



## yaya24

momi said:


> I’m glad to hear your brother is doing fine. How long was he feeling the initial symptoms? Is his vision back to normal?



His vision is fine now.
He thought he was coming down with the flu the week before last.

Then the early part of last week <Tuesday> he was really fatigued and started having the "numbing feeling" behind his eyes and & said his taste/ smell was faint.

Then last Thursday went to the Dr.

So about a week.


----------



## MzRhonda

FYI, the liquid Zinc I use is Zinc Orotate in Angstrom form


----------



## january noir

Did anyone watch the segment on MSNBC about why there is a shortage of toilet paper/paper products?
Very interesting.


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Red flag.  I'm confused.  Something is not right.  The CDC issued new guidance for essential workers exposed to coronavirus.  As long as they are asymptomatic they can return to work but wear a mask.  These are essential workers exposed to a positive case.  They are to return to work rather than wait 14 days.
> 
> So why do we have the stay-at-home at place?
> 
> I need to dig deeper because that makes zero sense to me.  Maybe someone else can explain it better to me.


Do you mean frontline health workers? If they’re working with Covid patients I believe they’re allowing them to come to work. Why? Shortage of qualified healthcare professionals.


----------



## shelli4018

january noir said:


> Did anyone watch the segment on MSNBC about why there is a shortage of toilet paper/paper products?
> Very interesting.


----------



## shelli4018

As far as conspiracies go....I don’t really buy any of them since there’s little to no proof offered.  But I am worried about opportunists using this pandemic to effect the upcoming US election. I’m concerned that vulnerable populations will be left to suffer. We can’t address these things if we’re distracted.

Isn’t it amazing how suspicious we all are? For good reason too.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shelli4018 said:


> Do you mean frontline health workers? If they’re working with Covid patients I believe they’re allowing them to come to work. Why? Shortage of qualified healthcare professionals.


I think the article said any worker including food workers and healthcare workers.  I don't understand if they (essential workers) were exposed can now return sooner than original 14 days if they are asymptomatic but we are NOT exposed must stay away.  Yet they are the one handling food or caring for the sick.  

I would rather someone not exposed to do those things.  

As far as heathcare workers concerned,  I  know for some there are now volunteers and agencies filling some of the void.


----------



## Choclatcotton

They say that blacks are far more likely: Heres a headline that is strangely familiar from 94?https://www.nytimes.com/1994/09/09/...ely-than-whites-to-have-aids-agency-says.html


----------



## B_Phlyy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Red flag.  I'm confused.  Something is not right.  The CDC issued new guidance for essential workers exposed to coronavirus.  As long as they are asymptomatic they can return to work but wear a mask.  These are essential workers exposed to a positive case.  They are to return to work rather than wait 14 days.
> 
> So why do we have the stay-at-home at place?
> 
> I need to dig deeper because that makes zero sense to me.  Maybe someone else can explain it better to me.



_Personal opinion from an overworked nurse_

I've mentioned various times throughout the thread about my anger and frustration with the US government and supposed institutions of authority for failing us citizens. The main reason is that we previously did have some infrastructure, funding, and supplies for this very event but due to Cheeto's idiocy, racism, and ego, all of it's gone. From him disbanding the pandemic committee and cutting CDC funding under the assumption he could just summon them back when he needs them, we've been screwed from the start.

Me and my dad were talking a few weeks back about the NBA players who were positive even though they shouldn't have been based on the then current data. My dad was mentioning how some of those guys were putting up near career number and some of them were the reason their team was in the playoff hunt. And even after the NBA shut down, he checked their SM and most never showed any symptoms, especially not the easily diagnosable ones. No fevers, no cough, barely any sniffles. And this was before the new symptoms being associated with a positive diagnosis. It was then that we both surmised that the reason this started/is spreading so quickly is that there are TONS of people who are probably asymptomatic vectors.

Even though it's not 100% their fault, the CDC can't go back now and say BTW, we were wrong about everything. That's why they keep changing the recommendations for the general public vs essential works. Perhaps they knew, long before now, that the US healthcare system wasn't adequately stocked with PPE but they didn't have the authority to say 'if you're not a healthcare worker/facility, you can't buy any right now'. Now healthcare facilities are having to scramble and compete for one box of mask or gowns that's going to be delivered late and only last 5 days. But they can't order again for another 2 weeks. Partly because suppliers legitimately don't have the stock, but also because of capitalism. If you knew you were the only place with the demanded goods and are therefore automatically guaranteed to sell it all, would you rush to sell everything at a fair price? Especially since you know they are going to come back.

At this point, unfortunately, most essential workers probably fall into the asymptomatic vector category. And the CDC knows this. They can't officially come out and say this (and I have no official articles or documents) but evidence is pointing to this conclusion. Most have never had the proper PPE (if they were even offered any) or are having to reuse it which basically makes it not PPE. And given how long it takes for a positive test result to return, having the worker be out while they're waiting, and then even longer if they get a positive test and require treatment is unfathomable for most companies. That's at least 3 weeks per employee. And they likely wouldn't test everyone in the same day so the 3 weeks would be rolling. 

By sheltering in place, this supposedly reduces the risk of an essential worker transmitting it via direct contact. Since they're still saying it's transmitted by droplets, if you aren't in close physical proximity, they can't infect you. Yes, they can leave droplets on items they touch, but if you're at home, you won't be touching it after them so you're safe. Plus, it's easier for you to disinfect your items yourself than it is for the 'authorities' to admit they were wrong. 



MzRhonda said:


> One word trump



I've been trying to find the silver linings in things regarding this but Cheeto gets very little slack from me. If he's not responsible for 100% of this, he's responsible for at least 99.85%.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

This has got to be the most terrible thing I’ve read today. And I want to know more of the story, especially the woman who did the pushing. 

*86-year-old who broke social distancing space in ER and grabbed IV pole died after being shoved, police say*
By Rob Frehse and Ganesh Setty, CNN



Updated 1:30 PM ET, Thu April 9, 2020 








The Woodhull Medical and Mental Health Center in Brooklyn is where an 86-year-old woman with dementia died.
(CNN)An 86-year-old woman who broke coronavirus social distancing guidelines and grabbed onto another patient's IV pole in the emergency room was shoved, fell to the floor, hit her head and later died, according to a report from the New York City Police Department. 

Janie Marshall, broke the recommended six-foot space between herself and patient Cassandra Lundy, 32, when she grabbed Lundy's IV pole to get her balance at the Woodhull Medical and Mental Health Center in Brooklyn on March 28.




Long-term social distancing may be traumatic. Here is what to expect and what to do 
A family member told CNN that Marshall had dementia.
Lundy was arrested and charged with manslaughter and assault on April 2, the NYPD said.


Lundy faces charges of manslaughter in the first and second degree, assault in the second degree, and criminally negligent homicide, according to the Brooklyn District Attorney's Office. 





Janie Marshall
CNN has been unable to identify an attorney for Lundy. 
In a statement to CNN, Woodhull Hospital said they are working with the NYPD on the investigation. 
"We are terribly saddened by this death. We are committed to ensuring a safe, health-focused environment in these very demanding times so our heroic health care workers can continue to deliver the quality, compassionate care New Yorkers need more than ever," the hospital said in a statement. 
Antoinette Leonard-Jean Charles, Marshall's grandniece, told CNN that Marshall had been admitted to the ER on March 27 after experiencing stomach pains related to a bowel obstruction. She said the hospital has not been communicative in providing details on how Marshall died. Instead, she has been relying on local news reports to get more information on the altercation. 




New York City reports a record 800-plus coronavirus deaths in one day
The hospital had cited the health privacy law HIPAA as to why they could not give more information, even though her mother and Marshall's niece, Eleanor Leonard, was listed as her next of kin, Charles said. 
The hospital told CNN it was unable to release further information.
Though Charles only knows as much as what's in the police report, she speculated that because Marshall had dementia, she may not have understood her surroundings, so she wandered around, eventually running into Lundy amid the chaos of the ER that day.
Marshall, born in 1934 and the youngest of 12 children, was "one of the sweetest, friendliest women you could ever meet," said Charles. According to her obituary, Marshall worked for the Social Security Administration and was one of the first African American women to receive a Commissioner Citation, the agency's highest award. 
Marshall "never wanted to be anybody's victim," she added, which was perhaps the hardest part of learning of her death -- that the family wasn't there and Marshall was ultimately a victim of circumstances in being in the wrong place at the wrong time. 
As the hospitals in New York City and across the country grapple with surging coronavirus-related hospitalizations, Charles stressed that violence in uncertain times will never change anything. 
One fearful action could lead to serious, unintended consequences, she said. 
"Violence is not going to change anything."


----------



## Chicoro

Prime Minister of UK, Boris Johnson, out of ICU!


----------



## shortycocoa

vevster said:


> Where can I find plain bleach? Sold out everywhere...  I only have scented for my laundry....



Have you tried office supply stores or commercial cleaning supply stores online?  One thing I am learning is to check commercial avenues of purchase for items since most of it would be in stock and can't be used right now since a good amount of businesses are closed.


----------



## Lute

@vevster  Have you checked out the $0.99 stores. Not the dollar tree, the local ones.  Also avoid the "splash-less" they do not disinfect or sanitize.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## CurlyNiquee

11pm EST tonight.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I tuned in late. Killer Mike constantly adjusting his phone is distracting. I'm lightweight mad at him. Must be cabin fever.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Black Ambrosia said:


> A lot of people never learned how to think critically or for themselves.


We were discussing this earlier. Our parents are accustomed to news being more reliable than it is now. It goes beyond an ability to think critically and into the issue of the false information being easily spread by seemingly reliable news sources.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Brwnbeauti said:


> We were discussing this earlier. Our parents are accustomed to news being more reliable than it is now. It goes beyond an ability to think critically and into the issue of the false information being easily spread by seemingly reliable news sources.


You're right but I'm more concerned about people who don't listen to any news. A fair amount of skepticism serves you but when you believe there's no value in the news whatsoever you limit yourself to things you see with your own eyes or that you hear from people you trust which is crazy because most of us aren't in a position to be privy to the kind of information we need. And worse it elevates the value of information from less reputable sources.

This is why I was saying critical thinking is so important.


----------



## vevster

shortycocoa said:


> Have you tried office supply stores or commercial cleaning supply stores online?  One thing I am learning is to check commercial avenues of purchase for items since most of it would be in stock and can't be used right now since a good amount of businesses are closed.


Good thinking!


----------



## Dellas

First Trump stop meat inspection during the pandemic and now this:


*U.S. detects its first case of virulent bird flu in commercial poultry since 2017*
(Reuters) - The U.S. Department of Agriculture on Thursday confirmed the country's first case of virulent avian flu in commercial poultry since 2017.

The agency found H7N3 avian influenza, a virulent or highly pathogenic strain, in a turkey flock in Chesterfield County, South Carolina, according to a statement. No human cases of the virus have been detected and there is no immediate public health concern, the USDA said.

The worst-ever U.S. outbreak of avian flu in 2014 and 2015 killed about 50 million birds, most of which were egg-laying hens in Iowa.


----------



## vevster

This is why we have diseases like covid


----------



## Everything Zen

vevster said:


> Where can I find plain bleach? Sold out everywhere...  I only have scented for my laundry....


www.uline.com


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> www.uline.com


This is what I saw when I tried to order bleach.....



> *Sorry, this item is restricted.*
> 
> Due to extraordinary demand, we are not accepting new customers for this item.
> 
> 
> Uline customers who have ordered this item before may reorder. Quantity limits apply.
> No preorders or backorders will be accepted.
> Continue to check the website for most up to date information.
> Customer Service does not have any additional information regarding lead time or date available.
> We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Chicoro said:


> Do you have the name of the guy tracking? I am sure his information would be very interesting.


No and he literally just left some super heavy specialized baby formula on the bench. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Everything Zen

vevster said:


> This is what I saw when I tried to order bleach.....



Dang! I’ve ordered from them but not bleach.  I get it though- they service a ton of corporations including big pharma up in the northern suburbs of Chicago. They ain’t about to let their major clients go without.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Lylddlebit said:


> Beware parents.   Pedophiles are going through withdrawals with schools and parks closed. I saw a post on nextdoor that screamed predator today.  Some parents may be distracted with their change of pace with being stay at home with kids right  now.  Be vigilant  on people who "present" help and reprieve.   Now is an opportunity for children to be safe and protected with their parents.  That said,  predators normally rely on parents who are busy, need help, want to pass the buck of raising their own kids  or who will break guidelines to identify victims. Keep watch... there is a lot to see even from the house right now.  *Every offer ain't help*.


I'm pretty much on this for very thing right now.
I'm not waiting on these schools to open...we are teaching the next level grades to my Kindergartener.
I'm not waiting on these so-called online grocers to get it together (I tried that--it was a bust, I'm going guerilla warfare into the store)
I'm not waiting on Hurricane season to get ready now.
I'm just sick of the waiting and anticipating.

The government is not trustworthy save the few do-gooders who are not really being heard. I am glad to check into these place for lots of information. @Chicoro you really deserve a gold metal.

I'm tired...I had to pull up pm a sister sitting in her car at our work parking lot. Her partner, a white male was yelling at her,...I guess she pulled their car too far up on the sidewalk and he was trying to dislodge the bumper. He walked away (trying to get into the building, he was stopped) so I asked her if she was alright. She said yeah he is just annoying (she really looked like the type of woman who doesn't take any crap)...but I asked her 2 more times and took off my shades and asked her again....I was ready to sit right there and call the police.

As far as my kids...We've already dropped about a grand on stuff to entertain them in the yard like blow up bouncy castles and water features. They going stir crazy and driving us mad. They can't even play out front unless they are with us. I got 2 crazy neighbors who have chased folk out their yard with shovels and sticks so that's great too. They want ALL THE SMOKE... They look so normal though. I love it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Oh---and ladies...

What do you think. I follow an influencer (a sister) who is all about self sufficiency. Very helpful stuff. Because of her, I'm starting a business but that's not the point here...She thinks and has somewhat predicted that only certain people who have antibodies will be able to return to work. she is anti-vaxx. I'm pro-vaxx but I try not to judge. She is asking questions about "how essential are you?" In the context of people thinking 1) Forced vaccinations are coming. 2) unless you have antibodies you are a liability, and without antibodies, you'll need a vaccine for work/school, and that they will create a vaccine scarcity to make people beg for it....therefore unless you do, you will be forced to continue to work, attend school from home (with those who are vaccinated enjoying small class sizes), or you will be a pariah and financial burden to society---quarantined in your home...
Tin foil hat?
maybe... Maybe not.
But she theorizes that once stimulus money runs out and unemployment runs out, Trump won't have to coyly hint at opening the economy up...THE PEOPLE will demand it.
She asks: What do you offer the world? Has the world showed you: We don't need you? (I think that for people who don't use platforms like this---the answer may be no). As an essential worker, I expect to be offered a test, vaccine, antibodies as they become more widely available through my job.  She believes the herd is being thinned.
I don't believe in conspiracy theories. However, I am really looking to start my path to working completely for myself.

However, I believe our NEW NORMAL has yet to be completely determined. I do anticipate masks being part of that normal and had a dream my babies were attending school with masks on their face, as an allowable accessory, with their names stitched on it. We've already started to adjust.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

nyeredzi said:


> *I find online shopping completely unreliable*.  I tried and waited 3 says for items and right before my pick up time they called to tell me half my order was out of stock, with no good replacements. Just because you put it in your cart doesn't mean you'll get it. So I still go to the store and can decide on the fly what I can make based on whatever is in the store. I'm at a point now where I can just go once a week.


Agreed.

But eventually it will work itself out---ths will be our new normal.
DH and I spent ALL DAY Wednesday trying to pay for our cart on the Sams Club app and was not able to pay to get a pick up date until late Wednesday night, only to have a pick up date and time on Friday. And he STILL has to wait for a text message.
Right now, supply runs are the best way, and calling ahead for certain items. When many cleaning items become available to literally have to be able to type quick to get the items purchased. But my coupon friends are scoring in the wee hours in the morning. However, for now, as long as I can get bleach or Clorox cleanup (or a generic), i'm not looking for wipes, Lysol spray anymore. We are going old school. Same for paper goods and paper towels. Food is in pretty good supply for now. We buy a lot of snacks for the girls but they inhale fresh fruit so we are always running for that and yogurt. I'm now buying a lot of fresh stuff that keeps well when frozen, like bread and milk, orange juice can be frozen for example.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> _Personal opinion from an overworked nurse_
> 
> I've mentioned various times throughout the thread about my anger and frustration with the US government and supposed institutions of authority for failing us citizens. The main reason is that we previously did have some infrastructure, funding, and supplies for this very event but due to Cheeto's idiocy, racism, and ego, all of it's gone. From him disbanding the pandemic committee and cutting CDC funding under the assumption he could just summon them back when he needs them, we've been screwed from the start.
> 
> Me and my dad were talking a few weeks back about the NBA players who were positive even though they shouldn't have been based on the then current data. My dad was mentioning how some of those guys were putting up near career number and some of them were the reason their team was in the playoff hunt. And even after the NBA shut down, he checked their SM and most never showed any symptoms, especially not the easily diagnosable ones. No fevers, no cough, barely any sniffles. And this was before the new symptoms being associated with a positive diagnosis. It was then that we both surmised that the reason this started/is spreading so quickly is that there are TONS of people who are probably asymptomatic vectors.
> 
> Even though it's not 100% their fault, the CDC can't go back now and say BTW, we were wrong about everything. That's why they keep changing the recommendations for the general public vs essential works. Perhaps they knew, long before now, that the US healthcare system wasn't adequately stocked with PPE but they didn't have the authority to say 'if you're not a healthcare worker/facility, you can't buy any right now'. Now healthcare facilities are having to scramble and compete for one box of mask or gowns that's going to be delivered late and only last 5 days. But they can't order again for another 2 weeks. Partly because suppliers legitimately don't have the stock, but also because of capitalism. If you knew you were the only place with the demanded goods and are therefore automatically guaranteed to sell it all, would you rush to sell everything at a fair price? Especially since you know they are going to come back.
> 
> At this point, unfortunately, most essential workers probably fall into the asymptomatic vector category. And the CDC knows this. They can't officially come out and say this (and I have no official articles or documents) but evidence is pointing to this conclusion. Most have never had the proper PPE (if they were even offered any) or are having to reuse it which basically makes it not PPE. And given how long it takes for a positive test result to return, having the worker be out while they're waiting, and then even longer if they get a positive test and require treatment is unfathomable for most companies. That's at least 3 weeks per employee. And they likely wouldn't test everyone in the same day so the 3 weeks would be rolling.
> 
> By sheltering in place, this supposedly reduces the risk of an essential worker transmitting it via direct contact. Since they're still saying it's transmitted by droplets, if you aren't in close physical proximity, they can't infect you. Yes, they can leave droplets on items they touch, but if you're at home, you won't be touching it after them so you're safe. Plus, it's easier for you to disinfect your items yourself than it is for the 'authorities' to admit they were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find the silver linings in things regarding this but Cheeto gets very little slack from me. If he's not responsible for 100% of this, he's responsible for at least 99.85%.


You ready for this?
There are American companies that can't even compete with China and other foreign companies to sell their masks. He believes ramping up now would be a suicide mission. On NPR last week an American company CEO (I couldn't catch the name of the company) basically explained that when H1NI hit in the Obama years, they ramped up production, added 150 employees, moved into a new , bigger building to meet demand for PPE, especially masks. And they did. Once the crisis was over, hospitals stopped ordering from them and ordered cheaper stuff from overseas. He said they almost lost the business, had to let go over 150 employees to stay solvent. He says he is still traumatized from the experience. He shares when asked, that he currently had NO government contracts or major requests to fill orders. Just hospitals. They prefer cheaper supply from overseas.


----------



## Reinventing21

Why is it so much cheaper to order overseas?


----------



## january noir

Reinventing21 said:


> Why is it so much cheaper to order overseas?


I'm not completely sure, but one of the factors is worker wages. Some countries pay peanuts even compared to our low wages.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Reinventing21 said:


> Why is it so much cheaper to order overseas?


Fewer protections for workers, lower or non existent safety standards, etc.


----------



## Keen

Reinventing21 said:


> Why is it so much cheaper to order overseas?


Cost of living is cheaper.  You can buy materials and labor for less.  If things or wages start to get expensive in China, they literal manipulate their currency so it remain cheaper to buy from them. 


We as Americans will need to make a conscious decision to buy local, which cost more, or continue to be at the mercy of China.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Keen said:


> Cost of living is cheaper.  You can buy materials and labor for less.  If things or wages start to get expensive in China, they literal manipulate their currency so it remain cheaper to buy from them.
> 
> 
> We as Americans will need to make a conscious decision to buy local, which cost more, or continue to be at the mercy of China.


Yes, they can pay people way less then over here which drives pricing.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

China is nearly working on slave labor.  No one in America in their right mind would accept those conditions.  American made products can be quite expensive but the quality, materials and/or duration of materials are often better.  

I ordered a cheap camera from China just to be...well cheap.  Lasted about 3 months.  Had to buy a mich higher one that is going okay but if I  purchased an American made one I would be shocked at the price.

It might also be time for me/us to make an assessment on purchasing cheap goods if the workers are working almost like slaves.


----------



## Nay

I saw this on Facebook.  I thought it was good advice:

"AN EXPERIENCED RESPIRATORY THERAPIST ADVISES ON THE FOLLOWING, PLS READ, EDUCATE YOURSELF, MAY HELP TO SAVE YOUR LIFE, OR THE LIFE OF A LOVED ONE! KNOWLEDGE IS GOLD!!

Since they are calling on Respiratory Therapist to help fight the Coronavirus, and I am a retired one, too old to work in a hospital setting, I'm going to share some common sense wisdom with those that have the virus and are trying to stay home. If my advice is followed as given, you will improve your chances of not ending up in the hospital on a ventilator. This applies to the otherwise generally healthy population, so use discretion.

1. Only high temperatures kill a virus, so let your fever run high. Tylenol will bring your fever down allowing the virus to live longer. They are saying that Ibuprofen, Advil, Aleve, Motrin, etc. will actually exacerbate the virus. Use common sense and don't let a fever go over 103 or 104, if you got the guts. If it gets higher than that, take your Tylenol, not Ibuprofen or Advil ( or any type of anti-inflammatory drugs ) to keep it regulated. It helps to keep your house warm and cover up with blankets so your body does not have to work so hard to generate the heat. It usually takes about 3 days of this to break the fever.

2. The body is going to dehydrate with the elevated temperature, so you must rehydrate yourself regulaly, whether you like it or not. Gatorade with real sugar, or pedialyte with real sugar for kids works well. Why the sugar? Sugar will give your body back the energy it is using up to create the fever. The electrolytes and fluid you are losing will also be replenished by the Gatorade. If you don't do this and end up in the hospital they will start an IV and give you D5W ( sugar water ) and normal saline to replenish electrolytes. Gatorade is much cheaper, pain free, and comes in an assortment of flavors.

3. You must keep your lungs moist. This is best done by taking long steamy showers on a regular basis. If you're wheezing or congested, use a real minty toothpaste and brush your teeth while taking the steamy shower and deep breaths through your mouth. This will provide some bronchial dialation and help loosen the phlegm. Force yourself to cough into a wet wash cloth pressed firmly over your mouth and nose, which will cause greater pressure in your lungs forcing them to expand more and break loose more of the congestion.

4. Eat healthy and regularly. You've got to keep your strength up.

5. Once the fever breaks, start moving around to get the body back in shape and blood circulating.

6. Deep breathe on a regular basis, even when it hurts. If you don't, it becomes easy to develope pneumonia. Pursed lip breathing really helps. That's breathing in deep and slow, then exhaling through tight lips as if you're blowing out a candle. Blow until you have completely emptied your lungs and you will be able to breathe in an even deeper breath. This helps keep lungs expanded as well as increase your oxygen level.

7. Remember that every medication you take is merely relieving the symptoms, not making you well.

8. If you're still not improving, then go to the ER.

I've been doing these things for myself and my family for over 40 years and it has kept us out of the hospital. All are healthy and still living today.

Thank you for sharing this information. We have got to help one another right now."


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I think we should reassess our relationship with China (to the extent that is incrementally feasible) due to the quality of goods coming from the country and the fact that the conditions help breed these type of animal to human pathogen crossovers. 

The Asian continent has a few other pathogens brewing including another avian influenza under wraps over there right now that if it gets loose has a 30% mortality rate: H7N9


----------



## Rastafarai

Canadians who lost their jobs due to the virus are getting $4,000 this week. $2,000 retroactive from March 15 to April 15, and another $2,000 for April 15 to May 15. That's $2k each month until things return to normal. That's for employees. 

Businesses get up to 100 percent of their payroll covered so things are in place when life returns to normal. Banks are offering loans to small businesses, interest free until the end of 2021 and 25 percent of the loan forgiven if repaid by then. 

Thats Democratic socialism for you. Meanwhile, in the land of milk on honey known as the US of A....


----------



## Rastafarai

Jmartjrmd said:


> I think he should just let people he came in contact with know that he had an exposure but is not showing any symptoms yet so they can also  monitor themselves.
> 
> Don't  know what kind of client but if it's a situation where it can be reported to a higher up then he should also do that.
> 
> If hes already gone home since the exposure I'd isolate away from the family if he is able in his house until he decides what to do about the hotel  Do a thorough clean of the house.  Wash all clothes/shoes he was wearing or if he hasn't gone home do not take the shoes inside and immediately wash the clothes and shower when returning home.
> 
> Monitor for symptoms but try not to overly stress. that lowers the immune response.
> 
> Keep hands clean and try not to touch face/eyes.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the hotel only because it would be hard to know at this time how thoroughly it has been cleaned or who has accessed it.  I hear a lot of them are using the hotels to house healthcare workers isolating from their homes so he might be even more exposed than if he just stayed home.
> 
> Tough call.  I would report the client that's just wrong to wait to tell someone they are infected.
> 
> Symptoms being reported
> loss of smell/ taste
> fatigue
> body aches
> fever
> trouble breathing
> chills
> night sweats
> I've seen some say abdominal pain/ diarrhea
> dry cough/ severe cough
> 
> Also let him know if he starts having breathing trouble not to wait to seek help.  I've read where a lot of people try to wait it out and by the time they decide to go it's to late.
> 
> Praying he doesn't get sick.



I cannot thank you enough for your advice and assistance! I have relayed everything to the brother in law, who remains quarantined. No symptoms yet. Thanks again, sis!


----------



## Rastafarai

Aggie said:


> I recently learned that Baking soda helps to alkalize and strengthen the immune system. It worked for a family that went through the pandemic period in 1918. You add a quarter to half a teaspoon of baking soda to a cup of water and drink on an empty stomach before breakfast or first meal of the day. My family and I have been doing this along with drinking lemon water throughout the day.
> 
> We are all strong and very healthy, even my 81 year old dad. Of course, I also anointed our home for reinforced protection to cover us both naturally and spiritually. I truly believe that faith without works is dead so I do both since they work well together. I go out to the market only when absolutely necessary and fully sanitize/cleanse myself and products I purchase as instructed by the authorities. We even spray bleach on the bottoms of our shoes and leave them outside overnight.



Thanks @Aggie. My family and I are also drinking lemon water but will also add baking soda to our routine. Will also take the additional measures you're taking to try and safeguard your household. Thanks again


----------



## Chicoro

@Nay,

AHA!!!!

_"2. The body is going to dehydrate with the elevated temperature, so you must rehydrate yourself regulaly, whether you like it or not. Gatorade with real sugar, or pedialyte with real sugar for kids works well. Why the sugar? Sugar will give your body back the energy it is using up to create the fever. The electrolytes and fluid you are losing will also be replenished by the Gatorade. If you don't do this and end up in the hospital they will start an IV and give you D5W ( sugar water ) and normal saline to replenish electrolytes. Gatorade is much cheaper, pain free, and comes in an assortment of flavors."
_
A 'prepper' said don't use artificial sugar.  He was adamant about it.

Now I get it!!!

Artificial sugar doesn't have any glucose. If you get sick, you need that quick fuel supply of glucose provided by real sugar.

Thus, when feverish and dehydrated, use fluids with white sugar. 

This so important!


----------



## Ganjababy

I am so glad I came to live in Canada instead of moving back to the US as originally planned. Best decision ever. DH was so against it but agreed to give it 2 years and was fully on board after 6 months. 





Rastafarai said:


> Canadians who lost their jobs due to the virus are getting $4,000 this week. $2,000 retroactive from March 15 to April 15, and another $2,000 for April 15 to May 15. That's $2k each month until things return to normal. That's for employees.
> 
> Businesses get up to 100 percent of their payroll covered so things are in place when life returns to normal. Banks are offering loans to small businesses, interest free until the end of 2021 and 25 percent of the loan forgiven if repaid by then.
> 
> Thats Democratic socialism for you. Meanwhile, in the land of milk on honey known as the US of A....


----------



## Ganjababy

The Ontario gov just bought 200k defective masks from them.





Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I think we should reassess our relationship with China (to the extent that is incrementally feasible) due to the quality of goods coming from the country and the fact that the conditions help breed these type of animal to human pathogen crossovers.
> 
> The Asian continent has a few other pathogens brewing including another avian influenza under wraps over there right now that if it gets loose has a 30% mortality rate: H7N9


----------



## brg240




----------



## SoniT

Wow. SMH...


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## january noir

I found out last night one of my family members has COVID and under sedation, ventilated in the hospital.  Her husband and son are both quarantined.  Her daughter told me her mother and father thought they had the flu and/or allergies and kept going to work - she doesn't think they wore masks, or what precautions they took if any.  I can't begin to imagine who they were in contact with and how many.  We're all praying for her recovery.


----------



## brg240

january noir said:


> I found out last night one of my family members has COVID and under sedation, ventilated in the hospital.  Her husband and son are both quarantined.  Her daughter told me her mother and father thought they had the flu and/or allergies and kept going to work - she doesn't think they wore masks, or what precautions they took if any.  I can't begin to imagine who they were in contact with and how many.  We're all praying for her recovery.



I hope she recovers and the people that were around her don't have it.

Also, i don't find anything inherently wrong with what the SG said. it's just that he has multiple strikes against him (from me at least.) I can't watch the press briefings b/c they make upset but did he mention the disparity in care. Or it was just personal responsibility?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


>


What?!?


----------



## shelli4018

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I think we should reassess our relationship with China (to the extent that is incrementally feasible) due to the quality of goods coming from the country and the fact that the conditions help breed these type of animal to human pathogen crossovers.
> 
> *The Asian continent has a few other pathogens brewing including another avian influenza under wraps over there right now that if it gets loose has a 30% mortality rate: H7N9*



Wait...what? Is there a vaccine?


----------



## january noir

brg240 said:


> I hope she recovers and the people that were around her don't have it.


 Thank you!


----------



## King of Sorrow

After Months of Denial, Russia Admits the Virus Is Taking Hold
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/10/world/europe/coronavirus-russia-moscow-putin.html

MOSCOW — The authorities in Moscow said on Friday that coronavirus cases are increasing rapidly here and have already pushed the city’s health care system to its limit.

Warning that the outbreak in the Russian capital was far from reaching its peak, Anastasia Rakova, a deputy mayor responsible for health, said that the number of people hospitalized with the illness related to the virus in Moscow had more than doubled over the past week to 6,500. Nearly half of those infected are under the age of 45.

The city’s mayor, Sergei Sobyanin, sounded a further alarm, saying that the virus “is gaining momentum” and that “the situation is becoming increasingly problematic.”

A flurry of bad news on Friday about the outbreak indicated that Russia, relatively spared until now from the ravages of the virus, has started on the same harrowing path taken weeks ago by hard hit countries like Italy and now the United States. This has dashed hopes in the Kremlin that its decision in late January to close Russia’s long border with China, the original source of the virus, and then limit travel from Europe had contained the outbreak.

President Vladimir V. Putin, who usually takes the lead with great fanfare in times of crisis, has mostly stayed in the background. He has retreated to his country residence outside Moscow, leaving Mr. Sobyanin, the mayor, and Russia’s prime minister, Mikhail Mishustin, to take the heat for a health crisis that now looks set to get far worse.

Hospitals in at least two regions are already overwhelmed by infected patients. In Syktyvkar, the capital of the Komi oil-producing region northeast of Moscow, the main hospital has more than 200 infected people, while scores of medical personnel and more than a thousand patients at a hospital in Ufa, 700 miles east of Moscow, have been ordered not to leave the premises after 170 people there tested positive.

Deviating from previous official assurances that Russia is well prepared for a possible crush of patients, the health minister, Mikhail Murashko, on Friday warned that the country’s health care services were now “experiencing stress regarding supplies,” including the supply of personal protection equipment and ventilators.

And with Mr. Putin having scored a propaganda coup recently by sending planeloads of such medical supplies to a variety of countries, including the United States, the reports of shortages could become a sore point.

With little good news to celebrate on earth, Mr. Putin on Friday spoke with Russian and American astronauts on board the international space station, congratulating them on their safe arrival in space aboard a Russian rocket launched on Thursday. Keeping his distance from the coronavirus crisis, Mr. Putin also chaired a teleconference about Russia’s aerospace industry.

Moscow reported 1,124 new cases of confirmed coronavirus infections on Friday, bringing the total in the city to 7,822, compared with more than 80,000 in New York City. The authorities in the Russian capital, which accounts for two-thirds of all cases in the country, last week ordered residents to stay at home except to buy food and medicine and to walk their dogs within 100 yards of their residence. But eager to avoid too much disruption to the economy, they have done little to enforce the restrictions.

Police cars drive around the city broadcasting a message appealing to “dear citizens” to stay indoors, and the mayor, Mr. Sobyanin, has made increasingly insistent calls for Muscovites to follow self-quarantine rules. On Friday, he warned that Moscow was still “somewhere at the base of the peak” and needed to prepare for “a serious test ahead.”

After weeks of debate about the accuracy of official figures, an official letter to Moscow hospital directors leaked online and seemed to support allegations by Kremlin critics that Russia’s relatively low coronavirus figures were not true. The letter, signed by the head of Moscow’s health department, Aleksei Khripun, acknowledged that testing had been compromised by a “very high number of false results” that masked the true extent of Covid-19.

Anastasia Vasilieva, the head of an independent doctors’ union, has accused the government of downplaying the number of cases by deliberately misclassifying Covid-19 as pneumonia. She was detained last week in what was seen as punishment for puncturing an official narrative that everything is under control.

But Russia’s health minister, Mr. Murashko, has himself since come close to acknowledging widespread misclassification. In an interview on state television, he said that patients with pneumonia will from now on be treated in the same way as those confirmed as having coronavirus.


----------



## Everything Zen

Apparently there is one but It may not be very effective:

https://time.com/3184/h7n9-bird-flu-china-pandemic-influenza/

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/avianflu/h7n9-virus.htm


----------



## Everything Zen

brg240 said:


>



This is the reason why I never carried any Narcan in my pocket when that suggestion was made and everyone was all up in arms about the opioid crisis.


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> I found out last night one of my family members has COVID and under sedation, ventilated in the hospital.  Her husband and son are both quarantined.  Her daughter told me her mother and father thought they had the flu and/or allergies and kept going to work - she doesn't think they wore masks, or what precautions they took if any.  I can't begin to imagine who they were in contact with and how many.  We're all praying for her recovery.


Praying for your family.


----------



## Dellas

Does anyone know how to get toilet paper?
Costco, Publix, Walmart,CVS,and Target was out and so was Amazon.
I thought I had enough but I have multiple people in my household and no one wants to use the bidet.

I signed up for Target notification. 
However, I literally don't know what to do.

I know I am not the only one. We are down to our last seven rolls, and am getting worried. I literally have searched in person and online.


----------



## vevster

I used to get readings from this really good psychic, and I learned she started a you tube channel. Her first video was about the virus. DM me if you want the link to this.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I think we should reassess our relationship with China (to the extent that is incrementally feasible) due to the quality of goods coming from the country and the fact that the conditions help breed these type of animal to human pathogen crossovers.
> 
> The Asian continent has a few other pathogens brewing including another avian influenza under wraps over there right now that if it gets loose has a 30% mortality rate: H7N9



Now we gotta to keep our eye on South Carolina too.

*USDA confirms H7N3 avian influenza in a S.C. commercial turkey flock*

WASHINGTON — The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has confirmed the presence of highly pathogenic H7N3 avian influenza (HPAI) in a commercial turkey flock in Chesterfield County, South Carolina.

This is the first confirmed case of HPAI in commercial poultry in the United States since 2017.  It appears this HPAI strain mutated from a low pathogenic strain that has been found in poultry in that area recently.

No human cases of this H7N3 avian influenza virus have been detected and there is no immediate public health concern.  As a reminder, the proper handling and cooking of poultry and eggs to an internal temperature of 165 degrees F kills bacteria and viruses.

Samples from the affected flock, which experienced increased mortality, were tested at the Clemson Veterinary Diagnostic Center, part of the National Animal Laboratory Network, and confirmed at the APHIS National Veterinary Services Laboratories (NVSL) in Ames, Iowa.

Virus isolation is ongoing.  APHIS is working closely with the South Carolina State Veterinarian’s Office, part of Clemson University, on a joint incident response. State officials quarantined the affected premises, and birds on the property were depopulated to prevent the spread of the disease. Birds from the flock will not enter the food system. As part of existing avian influenza response plans, federal and state partners are working jointly on additional surveillance and testing in the nearby area. The United States has the strongest AI surveillance program in the world, and USDA is working with its partners to actively look for the disease in commercial poultry operations, live bird markets and in migratory wild bird populations.

USDA will report this finding to the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE) as well as international trading partners. USDA also continues to communicate with trading partners to encourage adherence to OIE standards and minimize trade impacts. OIE trade guidelines call on countries to base trade restrictions on sound science and, whenever possible, limit restrictions to those animals and animal products within a defined region that pose a risk of spreading disease of concern.

All bird owners, whether commercial producers or backyard enthusiasts, should continue to practice good biosecurity, prevent contact between their birds and wild birds, and report sick birds or unusual bird deaths to state/federal officials, either through their state veterinarian or through USDA’s toll-free number at 866-536-7593.

Additional information on biosecurity for can be found at www.aphis.usda.gov/animalhealth/defendtheflock.

Additional background: avian influenza is caused by an influenza type A virus which can infect poultry (such as chickens, turkeys, pheasants, quail, domestic ducks, geese and guinea fowl) and is carried by free flying waterfowl such as ducks, geese and shorebirds. AI viruses are classified by a combination of two groups of proteins: hemagglutinin or “H” proteins, of which there are 16 (H1–H16), and neuraminidase or “N” proteins, of which there are 9 (N1–N9). Many different combinations of “H” and “N” proteins are possible. Each combination is considered a different subtype, and can be further broken down into different strains. AI viruses are further classified by their pathogenicity (low or high) — the ability of a particular virus strain to produce disease in domestic poultry.

http://www.poultrytimes.com/poultry_today/article_535e9a3e-7aa0-11ea-bd5e-1f7258e627c1.html


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> Praying for your family.


Thanks @vevster! 
How are you and your family doing?  Hanging in I hope.
I also found out earlier today that my uncle that had his book published, lost his sister yesterday.  The last time I saw her was a year and a half ago at a cookout at her house.
I'll find out more later on.  It's all such a mess!


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


> Now we gotta to keep our eye on South Carolina too.
> 
> *USDA confirms H7N3 avian influenza in a S.C. commercial turkey flock*
> 
> WASHINGTON — The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has confirmed the presence of highly pathogenic H7N3 avian influenza (HPAI) in a commercial turkey flock in Chesterfield County, South Carolina.
> 
> This is the first confirmed case of HPAI in commercial poultry in the United States since 2017.  It appears this HPAI strain mutated from a low pathogenic strain that has been found in poultry in that area recently.
> 
> No human cases of this H7N3 avian influenza virus have been detected and there is no immediate public health concern.  As a reminder, the proper handling and cooking of poultry and eggs to an internal temperature of 165 degrees F kills bacteria and viruses.
> 
> Samples from the affected flock, which experienced increased mortality, were tested at the Clemson Veterinary Diagnostic Center, part of the National Animal Laboratory Network, and confirmed at the APHIS National Veterinary Services Laboratories (NVSL) in Ames, Iowa.
> 
> Virus isolation is ongoing.  APHIS is working closely with the South Carolina State Veterinarian’s Office, part of Clemson University, on a joint incident response. State officials quarantined the affected premises, and birds on the property were depopulated to prevent the spread of the disease. Birds from the flock will not enter the food system. As part of existing avian influenza response plans, federal and state partners are working jointly on additional surveillance and testing in the nearby area. The United States has the strongest AI surveillance program in the world, and USDA is working with its partners to actively look for the disease in commercial poultry operations, live bird markets and in migratory wild bird populations.
> 
> USDA will report this finding to the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE) as well as international trading partners. USDA also continues to communicate with trading partners to encourage adherence to OIE standards and minimize trade impacts. OIE trade guidelines call on countries to base trade restrictions on sound science and, whenever possible, limit restrictions to those animals and animal products within a defined region that pose a risk of spreading disease of concern.
> 
> All bird owners, whether commercial producers or backyard enthusiasts, should continue to practice good biosecurity, prevent contact between their birds and wild birds, and report sick birds or unusual bird deaths to state/federal officials, either through their state veterinarian or through USDA’s toll-free number at 866-536-7593.
> 
> Additional information on biosecurity for can be found at www.aphis.usda.gov/animalhealth/defendtheflock.
> 
> Additional background: avian influenza is caused by an influenza type A virus which can infect poultry (such as chickens, turkeys, pheasants, quail, domestic ducks, geese and guinea fowl) and is carried by free flying waterfowl such as ducks, geese and shorebirds. AI viruses are classified by a combination of two groups of proteins: hemagglutinin or “H” proteins, of which there are 16 (H1–H16), and neuraminidase or “N” proteins, of which there are 9 (N1–N9). Many different combinations of “H” and “N” proteins are possible. Each combination is considered a different subtype, and can be further broken down into different strains. AI viruses are further classified by their pathogenicity (low or high) — the ability of a particular virus strain to produce disease in domestic poultry.
> 
> http://www.poultrytimes.com/poultry_today/article_535e9a3e-7aa0-11ea-bd5e-1f7258e627c1.html



I’m trying to reevaluate my diet a look at more vegetarian/vegan options. I love Beyond and Impossible burgers but really haven’t found a decent chicken substitute but humans in general need to stop consuming so much meat


----------



## OhTall1

Dellas said:


> Does anyone know how to get toilet paper?
> Costco, Publix, Walmart,CVS,and Target was out and so was Amazon.
> I thought I had enough but I have multiple people in my household and no one wants to use the bidet.
> 
> I signed up for Target notification.
> However, I literally don't know what to do.
> 
> I know I am not the only one. We are down to our last seven rolls, and am getting worried. I literally have searched in person and online.


Are you near a Lidl?  I can't speak from personal experience, but someone said their mobile app will tell you what's in stock at your local stores.


----------



## Ganjababy

I just applied to 3 COVID-19 RN jobs. 2 in-hospital and one public health. Fingers crossed. I have had enough of staying home and getting fat. I swear I have put on at least 20lb in the last year. Plus I really cannot just stay on the sideline and do nothing during this time. No....


----------



## scoobygirl

Dellas said:


> Does anyone know how to get toilet paper?
> Costco, Publix, Walmart,CVS,and Target was out and so was Amazon.
> I thought I had enough but I have multiple people in my household and no one wants to use the bidet.
> 
> I signed up for Target notification.
> However, I literally don't know what to do.
> 
> I know I am not the only one. We are down to our last seven rolls, and am getting worried. I literally have searched in person and online.


This site was given by a newspaper as a backup resort if the usual places aren’t stocked, https://totalrestroom.com/collections/bulk-toilet-paper-public-bathroom

They sale mainly to businesses so the order sizes are large, and brands maybe generic.

I got my last big supply from Costco. They have been getting shipments in early morning, during the weekday. Other than that it just appears sporadically on the shelves at other stores. If possible the best times to find TP are Mon-Thurs early morning and after lunch but before workday ends.


----------



## Everything Zen

Dellas said:


> Does anyone know how to get toilet paper?
> Costco, Publix, Walmart,CVS,and Target was out and so was Amazon.
> I thought I had enough but I have multiple people in my household and no one wants to use the bidet.
> 
> I signed up for Target notification.
> However, I literally don't know what to do.
> 
> I know I am not the only one. We are down to our last seven rolls, and am getting worried. I literally have searched in person and online.



I was just able to put a purchase in my basket for Angel Soft with Amazon Fresh (not pantry).


----------



## brg240

Everything Zen said:


> I’m trying to reevaluate my diet a look at more vegetarian/vegan options. I love Beyond and Impossible burgers but really haven’t found a decent chicken substitute but humans in general need to stop consuming so much meat


I thought Quorn chicken nuggets/patties are decent. Maybe try making seitan chicken flavored? I think homemade seitan >>> most products i tried.  I don't really eat meat alternatives though. 

I need to reduce my meat consumption too. I was doing well but kinda fell off.


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> Thanks @vevster!
> How are you and your family doing?  Hanging in I hope.
> I also found out earlier today that my uncle that had his book published, lost his sister yesterday.  The last time I saw her was a year and a half ago at a cookout at her house.
> I'll find out more later on.  It's all such a mess!


It’s unbelievable. My aunt is at the City Morgue because the funeral home is full.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ How awful!! I’m so deeply sorry @vevster


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ How awful!! I’m so deeply sorry @vevster


Thank you so much!   Just to be clear, she didn’t die of covid.


----------



## Dellas

Everything Zen said:


> I was just able to put a purchase in my basket for Angel Soft with Amazon Fresh (not pantry).


I just went to VitaCost and found 5 Seventh Generation.  That should last 3 weeks.
This is ridiculous and maddening.


----------



## Dellas

vevster said:


> It’s unbelievable. My aunt is at the City Morgue because the funeral home is full.


Wow! I am sorry. 
I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Dellas

scoobygirl said:


> This site was given by a newspaper as a backup resort if the usual places aren’t stocked, https://totalrestroom.com/collections/bulk-toilet-paper-public-bathroom
> 
> They sale mainly to businesses so the order sizes are large, and brands maybe generic.
> 
> I got my last big supply from Costco. They have been getting shipments in early morning, during the weekday. Other than that it just appears sporadically on the shelves at other stores. If possible the best times to find TP are Mon-Thurs early morning and after lunch but before workday ends.


Thanks! I just found some on VitaCost.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

UGH!!!!! Our governor is "considering" reopening schools as coronavirus apparently doesn't kill kids. So, um, what about the teachers? 

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...oronavirus-doesnt-seem-to-threaten-kids-mulls


----------



## meka72

january noir said:


> I found out last night one of my family members has COVID and under sedation, ventilated in the hospital.  Her husband and son are both quarantined.  Her daughter told me her mother and father thought they had the flu and/or allergies and kept going to work - she doesn't think they wore masks, or what precautions they took if any.  I can't begin to imagine who they were in contact with and how many.  We're all praying for her recovery.



I hope your cousin makes a full recovery and her husband and son don’t have it. 

My friend’s uncle is in ICU and test positive for C19 and also has pneumonia. He was put on a ventilator 2 or 3 days ago and things seem to be looking up for him. He was moved from guarded to critical (I think that’s how it went) last night.


----------



## Dellas

@vevster
I am sorry and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Everything Zen

Dellas said:


> On
> 
> I just went to VitaCost and found 5 Seventh Generation.  That should last 3 weeks.
> This is ridiculous and maddening.



I know girl- I mentioned up thread that I’m out hear straight slumming with my diet to avoid the stores and grocery delivery (for the time being) at all costs. I just spent 30.00 on a 24 pack of noodles.


----------



## Everything Zen

sunshinebeautiful said:


> UGH!!!!! Our governor is "considering" reopening schools as coronavirus apparently doesn't kill kids. So, um, what about the teachers?
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...oronavirus-doesnt-seem-to-threaten-kids-mulls



Because the students can just teach themselves when the staff gets sick. Where do they breed these idiots?


----------



## vevster

Dellas said:


> @vevster
> I am sorry and my heart goes out to you.


Thank you it’s a tough time.


----------



## shortycocoa

Dellas said:


> Does anyone know how to get toilet paper?
> Costco, Publix, Walmart,CVS,and Target was out and so was Amazon.
> I thought I had enough but I have multiple people in my household and no one wants to use the bidet.
> 
> I signed up for Target notification.
> However, I literally don't know what to do.
> 
> I know I am not the only one. We are down to our last seven rolls, and am getting worried. I literally have searched in person and online.



You may be able to find some at an office supply store (brick and mortar) and/or online.  I was able to order some from Office Depot online yesterday.  The expected delivery date is April 21, though, but I hope it won't actually be that long. 

I also checked Total Restroom first but a lot of items were sold out or way more than I wanted to spend.  Another tip I can give you is if you do order from Office Depot, if you sign up for their email list I believe they send you a coupon for 15% off one regular priced item.  So you could use that on your purchase to get the price down some.  I didn't use mine because the brand/case I chose was on clearance so I thought it wouldn't work.   I'll just save it to use on something else I might need later.  Hope that helps!


----------



## UmSumayyah

Dellas said:


> Does anyone know how to get toilet paper?
> Costco, Publix, Walmart,CVS,and Target was out and so was Amazon.
> I thought I had enough but I have multiple people in my household and no one wants to use the bidet.
> 
> I signed up for Target notification.
> However, I literally don't know what to do.
> 
> I know I am not the only one. We are down to our last seven rolls, and am getting worried. I literally have searched in person and online.


You have to find out when they deliver


----------



## shortycocoa

Everything Zen said:


> I’m trying to reevaluate my diet a look at more vegetarian/vegan options. I love Beyond and Impossible burgers but really haven’t found a decent chicken substitute but humans in general need to stop consuming so much meat



I actually liked Beyond's chicken substitute.  How come you don't like it?  I like Gardein...they make good chicken and beef substitutes.  Field Roast also makes amazing plant based sausage substitutes and I love their fruffalo "wings"... There's one other brand I like that I can't remember the name off the top of my head but I want to say it's Lightlife or Nasoya.  (It was Lightlife Smart Tenders).  I have added those to the vegan noodle bowls I find in Aldi or Walmart.

If you like tofu you should try Nasoya's Garlic and Herb tossables.  I usually make a huge salad and add that as my protein and it's delicious. 

I also tried Thai curry nuggets by Hodo and I enjoyed that as well.  I cut them up into bite sized pieces and add that to my salads for protein. 

I have made a vegetarian chicken supreme pizza with the Beyond chik'n strips and I loved it.

Aldi's plant based line of foods (Earth Grown Vegan) has a chicken substitute but I forgot to grab it when I was in there a while back and sadly everytime I check when I go it's never in there.  I like their breaded chicken substitute meat patties for sandwiches and their meat free chickenless tenders, though. 

Tofurky and Field Roast also makes amazing plant based cold cuts (Deli Slices) for sandwiches and wraps.  I know you didn't ask for all that but I told you anyway.


----------



## shortycocoa

Everything Zen said:


> I know girl- I mentioned up thread that I’m out hear straight slumming with my diet to avoid the stores and grocery delivery (for the time being) at all costs. I just spent 30.00 on a 24 pack of noodles.



*Clutches imaginary pearls and gasps before fainting* $30.00????  OMG that price is so disrespectful!  

I think I might have to see if I can find some online soon because there's hardly any in the stores when I have sent people to shop for us.  Before all this happened I had 4 cases and now I'm down to the last pack.  My oldest eats them around the clock and I have been trying to pace him with no luck.

They have already eaten up all the boxes of peanut butter crackers so we'll be out until I ask someone to go to the store for me again. 

I really hate that online grocery shopping is not accessible to those of us with EBT and WIC.  I called the WIC clinic near the end of last month to see if they were going to be lifting the deadlines for using benefits and they were like nah...you got 30 days to use it and dassit.  F a pandemic.  

But WIC just went electronic so I guess I should be grateful for that and not complain too much.  I BEEN said that could have been so much easier being electronic.


----------



## january noir

meka72 said:


> I hope your cousin makes a full recovery and her husband and son don’t have it.
> 
> My friend’s uncle is in ICU and test positive for C19 and also has pneumonia. He was put on a ventilator 2 or 3 days ago and things seem to be looking up for him. He was moved from guarded to critical (I think that’s how it went) last night.


Thanks @meka72!  Me too!


----------



## Everything Zen

shortycocoa said:


> I actually liked Beyond's chicken substitute.  How come you don't like it?  I like Gardein...they make good chicken and beef substitutes.  Field Roast also makes amazing plant based sausage substitutes and I love their fruffalo "wings"... There's one other brand I like that I can't remember the name off the top of my head but I want to say it's Lightlife or Nasoya.  (It was Lightlife Smart Tenders).  I have added those to the vegan noodle bowls I find in Aldi or Walmart.
> 
> If you like tofu you should try Nasoya's Garlic and Herb tossables.  I usually make a huge salad and add that as my protein and it's delicious.
> 
> I also tried Thai curry nuggets by Hodo and I enjoyed that as well.  I cut them up into bite sized pieces and add that to my salads for protein.
> 
> I have made a vegetarian chicken supreme pizza with the Beyond chik'n strips and I loved it.
> 
> Aldi's plant based line of foods (Earth Grown Vegan) has a chicken substitute but I forgot to grab it when I was in there a while back and sadly everytime I check when I go it's never in there.  I like their breaded chicken substitute meat patties for sandwiches and their meat free chickenless tenders, though.
> 
> Tofurky and Field Roast also makes amazing plant based cold cuts (Deli Slices) for sandwiches and wraps.  I know you didn't ask for all that but I told you anyway.



It probably wasn’t seasoned right. I’m in a house with people who suck so.  I haven’t tried too many chicken substitutes.


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> It’s unbelievable. My aunt is at the City Morgue because the funeral home is full.


 I'm so sorry to hear that. It's all such a mess!


----------



## meka72

vevster said:


> It’s unbelievable. My aunt is at the City Morgue because the funeral home is full.


Oh no! I’m so sorry for your family’s loss Vev


----------



## Keen

@vevster  I’m sorry about your aunt.  My condolences


----------



## Ganjababy

I am sorry for all your losses. Everything is still so surreal.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> On another note,  the middle class always loses it seems.  Federal student loans are on hold automatically for six months but private loans are not.  All home tenants and landlords of five plus units are protected for up to two months on nonpayment but landlords of several single unit homes are not.  Federal backed mortgages may be suspended up to 12 months.  Non government backed mortgages are not.   No words. Smh.


Losing again. The coronavirus stimulus check will not go to those making more than $99,000 individual, ($136,500 head of household, $198,000 joint) and will be less than $1200 if made more than $75,000 individual (<$2400 if >$150,000 joint).


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

Dellas said:


> Does anyone know how to get toilet paper?
> Costco, Publix, Walmart,CVS,and Target was out and so was Amazon.
> I thought I had enough but I have multiple people in my household and no one wants to use the bidet.
> 
> I signed up for Target notification.
> However, I literally don't know what to do.
> 
> I know I am not the only one. We are down to our last seven rolls, and am getting worried. I literally have searched in person and online.



Sign up for zoolerts. You can have them track items like tissue, etc. 

Fair warning, it's not the most sophisticated site and you'll probably have better chances scoring "toilet paper" not necessarily softer "bath tissue".

I got a few items from Amazon this way, but you've got to be quick.


----------



## meka72

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Losing again. The coronavirus stimulus check will not go to those making more than $99,000 individual, ($136,500 head of household, $198,000 joint) and will be less than $1200 if made more than $75,000 individual (<$2400 if >$150,000 joint).


Word is the $1200 is an advance on TY 2020 tax refunds. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to be surprised 4/15/2021.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> Word is the $1200 is an advance on TY 2020 tax refunds. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to be surprised 4/15/2021.


I rarely get a refund. This would be painful come tax time.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

meka72 said:


> Word is the $1200 is an advance on TY 2020 tax refunds. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to be surprised 4/15/2021.


I just heard that, too.  Crazy times.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry for your family’s loss Vev


Thank you!


----------



## vevster

Keen said:


> @vevster  I’m sorry about your aunt.  My condolences


Thank you.


----------



## Chicoro

Everything Zen said:


> This is the reason why I never carried any Narcan in my pocket when that suggestion was made and everyone was all up in arms about the opioid crisis.



I don't understand what is Narcan and I don't understand this comment. Can you explain, please? Thank you!


----------



## Everything Zen

Narcan is the antidote to quickly reverse an opioid overdose. When white people were out here as the face of the opioid crisis, addiction was considered a health crisis and there was push to teach people to keep Narcan spray on them as a means of saving lives. Never saw that sympathy for blacks when our neighborhoods were blighted with drugs. They declared war. Now a black surgeon general tells us to stop smoking, drinking and doing drugs to save ourselves from a virus at a national press conference on COVID-19?! Outrageous.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...us/opioids-tennessee-narcan-training.amp.html


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> It’s unbelievable. My aunt is at the City Morgue because the funeral home is full.



I'm sorry, vester. I'm sorry that these times are making it difficult to honor our cherished, loved ones.


----------



## Chicoro

shortycocoa said:


> *Clutches imaginary pearls and gasps before fainting* $30.00????  OMG that price is so disrespectful!
> 
> I think I might have to see if I can find some online soon because there's hardly any in the stores when I have sent people to shop for us.  Before all this happened I had 4 cases and now I'm down to the last pack.  My oldest eats them around the clock and I have been trying to pace him with no luck.
> 
> They have already eaten up all the boxes of peanut butter crackers so we'll be out until I ask someone to go to the store for me again.
> 
> I really hate that online grocery shopping is not accessible to those of us with EBT and WIC.  I called the WIC clinic near the end of last month to see if they were going to be lifting the deadlines for using benefits and they were like nah...you got 30 days to use it and dassit.  F a pandemic.
> 
> But WIC just went electronic so I guess I should be grateful for that and not complain too much.  I BEEN said that could have been so much easier being electronic.




@shortycocoa ,

Have you tried shopping at Asian grocery stores? I went to two today, and they had literally thousands if packets of  noodles. I'm not sure if they accept WIC and EBT, but I would think they would.


----------



## Chicoro

Everything Zen said:


> Narcan is the antidote to quickly reverse an opioid overdose. When white people were out here as the face of the opioid crisis, addiction was considered a health crisis and there was push to teach people to keep Narcan spray on them as a means of saving lives. Never saw that sympathy for blacks when our neighborhoods were blighted with drugs. They declared war. Now a black surgeon general tells us to stop smoking, drinking and doing drugs to save ourselves from a virus at a national press conference on COVID-19?! Outrageous.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...us/opioids-tennessee-narcan-training.amp.html



Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## discodumpling

I'm just catching up on this thread. 
Condolences to you and yours for your Aunty @vevster. 
Bleach..anytime I see it I pick one up no matter what the size. I've had the most luck at Family Dollar and random .99 cent stores. 
TP...lawd if it wasnt for family I'd be in misery!! Even in the middle of a pandemic DH will not use anything but Charmin. We are fortunate to get our paper prods right "off the truck" from our essential services family members. 
Food..I went out for groceries after about 10 days and life is different everytime. The standing on line thing is going to take some time getting used to...its still kinda cold in NYC! 
We have an OK diet in my household. We eat plenty of greens and veggies but we will not be giving up flesh anytime soon. We eat mostly poultry and fish and when we eat beef its cause we're craving it! Like last night...I needed Burger King!


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> I'm just catching up on this thread.
> Condolences to you and yours for your Aunty @vevster.
> Bleach..anytime I see it I pick one up no matter what the size. I've had the most luck at Family Dollar and random .99 cent stores.
> TP...lawd if it wasnt for family I'd be in misery!! Even in the middle of a pandemic DH will not use anything but Charmin. We are fortunate to get our paper prods right "off the truck" from our essential services family members.
> Food..I went out for groceries after about 10 days and life is different everytime. The standing on line thing is going to take some time getting used to...its still kinda cold in NYC!
> We have an OK diet in my household. We eat plenty of greens and veggies but we will not be giving up flesh anytime soon. We eat mostly poultry and fish and when we eat beef its cause we're craving it! Like last night...I needed Burger King!


It’s freezing this morning. I’m in line now. Thanks for the condolences.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

meka72 said:


> Word is the $1200 is an advance on TY 2020 tax refunds. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to be surprised 4/15/2021.



I've been reading its an advance on a tax credit for next year. Someone broke it down on Reddit. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## vevster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've been reading its an advance on a tax credit for next year. Someone broke it down on Reddit. I'll see if I can find it.


So it isn’t a UBI I’m glad I don’t qualify.


----------



## awhyley

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've been reading its an advance on a tax credit for next year. Someone broke it down on Reddit. I'll see if I can find it.



Yes please, because someone asked that question on NBC last week, and Stephanie Rule said that it wasn't true. (eta: Specifically, she said that you won't have to pay it back.)

Saw this at CollegeInvestor.com

"_Is This Income, A Tax Credit, Or What?

This stimulus check is a refundable tax credit for 2020, being paid to you early. You will have to claim in on your 2020 taxes, but there is nothing to pay back... unless:
_

_You received an incorrect amount based on household or filing (such as you're now divorced and should have received just a single check, etc.)_
_We are currently uncertain what happens if your earnings in 2020 exceed the AGI limits. However, it appears they will not claw back the check if your 2020 earnings exceed the AGI limits._"
Link: https://thecollegeinvestor.com/33324/coronavirus-stimulus-checks/

It's rather confusing, but here a fairly decent breakdown about it from Money.com

Link: https://money.com/stimulus-check-advance-tax-refund/


----------



## meka72

oneastrocurlie said:


> I've been reading its an advance on a tax credit for next year. Someone broke it down on Reddit. I'll see if I can find it.


A credit is a dollar for dollar reduction on your tax bill (as opposed to a deduction) and is usually refundable. So that makes sense.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

awhyley said:


> Yes please, because someone asked that question on NBC last week, and Stephanie Rule said that it wasn't true. (eta: Specifically, she said that you won't have to pay it back.)
> 
> Saw this at CollegeInvestor.com
> 
> "_Is This Income, A Tax Credit, Or What?
> 
> This stimulus check is a refundable tax credit for 2020, being paid to you early. You will have to claim in on your 2020 taxes, but there is nothing to pay back... unless:
> _
> 
> _You received an incorrect amount based on household or filing (such as you're now divorced and should have received just a single check, etc.)_
> _We are currently uncertain what happens if your earnings in 2020 exceed the AGI limits. However, it appears they will not claw back the check if your 2020 earnings exceed the AGI limits._"
> Link: https://thecollegeinvestor.com/33324/coronavirus-stimulus-checks/
> 
> It's rather confusing, but here a fairly decent breakdown about it from Money.com
> 
> Link: https://money.com/stimulus-check-advance-tax-refund/



That's basically what how the person on reddit explained. He or she just used numbers in an example.

This is not the comment I initially read (it was a while back and I'd have to search my history to find it) but here's how someone else explains it using numbers:


----------



## Ivonnovi

Chicoro said:


> I'm sorry, vester. I'm sorry that these times are making it difficult to honor our cherished, loved ones.


 @vester I am sorry for your loss
@Chicoro  ITA with you

I am currently helping to plan a homegoing for no more than 10 attendees.  Everyone has to be masked up, and it will be a non-frills ceremony.     Just found out that the death was Covid19 related.


----------



## vevster

Notify NYC: 1/2: NYC public schools will remain closed for the remainder of the school year.


----------



## Layluh

*'If you're black you can't go out': Africans in China face racism in Covid-19 crackdown*
Issued on: 11/04/2020 - 15:34Modified: 11/04/2020 - 15:37






This file photo taken on March 2, 2018 shows people gathering on a street in the "Little Africa" district in Guangzhou, the capital of southern China's Guangdong province. © Fred Dufour / AFP
Text by:FRANCE 24Follow
Africans in southern China's largest city say they have become targets of suspicion and subjected to forced evictions, arbitrary quarantines and mass coronavirus testing as the country steps up its fight against imported infections.


China says it has largely curbed its Covid-19 outbreak but a recent cluster of cases linked to the Nigerian community in Guangzhou sparked the alleged discrimination by locals and virus prevention officials.

Local authorities in the industrial centre of 15 million said at least eight people diagnosed with the illness had spent time in the city's Yuexiu district, known as "Little Africa".

Five were Nigerian nationals who faced widespread anger after reports surfaced that they had broken a mandatory quarantine and been to eight restaurants and other public places instead of staying home.


As a result, nearly 2,000 people they came into contact with had to be tested for Covid-19 or undergo quarantine, state media said.

Guangzhou had confirmed 114 imported coronavirus cases as of Thursday – 16 of which were Africans. The rest were returning Chinese nationals.

It has led to Africans becoming targets of suspicion, distrust and racism in China.

Several Africans told AFP they had been forcibly evicted from their homes and turned away by hotels.

"I've been sleeping under the bridge for four days with no food to eat... I cannot buy food anywhere, no shops or restaurants will serve me," said Tony Mathias, an exchange student from Uganda who was forced from his apartment on Monday.

"We're like beggars on the street," the 24-year-old said.

Mathias added that police had given him no information about testing or quarantine but instead told him "to go to another city".

Police in Guangzhou declined to comment when contacted by AFP.

A Nigerian businessman said he was evicted from his apartment earlier this week.

"Everywhere the police see us, they will come and pursue us and tell us to go home. But where can we go?" he said.

Growing tensions               

Other Africans said the community had been subject to mass Covid-19 testing even though many had not left China recently, and placed under arbitrary quarantine at home or in hotels.

China has banned foreign nationals from entering the country and many travellers are being sent into 14-day quarantines either in their own accommodation or at centralised facilities.

Thiam, an exchange student from Guinea, said police ordered him to stay home on Tuesday even after he tested negative for Covid-19 and told officers he had not left China in almost four years.

He believes the measures are specifically and unfairly targeting Africans.

"All the people I've seen tested are Africans. Chinese are walking around freely but if you're black you can't go out," he said.

The US State Department on Saturday issued an alert advising African Americans, or those with potential contact with African nationals, to avoid Guangzhou.

Denny, a Nigerian trader evicted from his flat on Tuesday, said police moved him to a hotel for quarantine after he spent several days sleeping on the streets.

"Even if we have a negative test result, police don't let us stay (in our accommodation) and they don't give a reason why," he said.

'Crazy fear'

The infections in Guangzhou have sparked a torrent of abuse online, with many Chinese internet users posting racist comments and calling for all Africans to be deported.

Last week a controversial cartoon depicting foreigners as different types of trash to be sorted through went viral on social media.

"There's just this crazy fear that anybody who's African might have been in contact with somebody who was sick," said David, a Canadian living in Guangzhou who did not want to give his full name.

China's foreign ministry acknowledged this week that there had been some "misunderstandings" with the African community.

"I want to emphasise that the Chinese government treats all foreigners in China equally," said spokesman Zhao Lijian on Thursday, urging local officials to "improve their working mechanisms".

Separately, in an unusually open critique, the speaker of Nigeria’s House of Representatives tweeted a video of himself pressing the Chinese ambassador on the issue.

Today I met with the Chinese
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ambassador to Nigeria on the disturbing allegation of ill treatment of Nigerian citizens in China. I showed him the video clip that had made the rounds. He promised to look into it and get back to my office on Tuesday.

https://twitter.com/femigbaja/status/1248698266889457664



“It’s almost undiplomatic the way I’m talking, but it’s because I’m upset about what’s going on,” Femi Gbajabiamila says.

“We take it very seriously,” Ambassador Zhou Pingjian replies.

Nigerian Foreign Minister Geoffrey Onyeama said he summoned the ambassador to express “extreme concern” and call for an immediate government response.

The complaints in Guangzhou contrast with a welcome reception to Chinese efforts in battling the coronavirus across the African continent, where Beijing this week donated medical supplies to 18 countries.

"When China engages Africa it's the central government that does that, but when it comes to immigration enforcement that happens at the local level," said Eric Olander, managing editor of the China Africa Project.

"That explains why there's an inconsistency in the more upbeat messaging we hear about Chinese diplomacy on the continent and the increasingly difficult realities that African traders, students and other expatriates face in their day-to-day lives in China."

_(FRANCE 24 with AFP and AP)_


----------



## Layluh

Don't tell me we bout to be the global face of this thing.


----------



## Alta Angel

This.  If we don't learn anything else from this ordeal, we better learn to bring manufacturing back to America and support American made products.  


Keen said:


> Cost of living is cheaper.  You can buy materials and labor for less.  If things or wages start to get expensive in China, they literal manipulate their currency so it remain cheaper to buy from them.
> 
> 
> *We as Americans will need to make a conscious decision to buy local, which cost more, or continue to be at the mercy of China*.


----------



## discodumpling

^^ That's why I feel nothing regarding xenophobia and the Asian population in NYC. It always comes back to us. 
How the virus start in yo country but you mad at Africans?? It's like others stay looking for excuses to blame Black folk for any and every thing.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Layluh said:


> Don't tell me we bout to be the global face of this thing.


Nope.  People don't understand what is going on and are spreading false narratives about black people and COVID-19.  See I told y'all social media is the new drug and is how most black people especially get their news.  As a result,  a whole lot of fake news can spread fast!


----------



## Lute

Layluh said:


> Don't tell me we bout to be the global face of this thing.



No, not really its just reflecting the fragility of social-economic  structures  and why things cant stay the same. Everything is fine until people start getting sick/dying.


----------



## Chicoro

Ivonnovi said:


> @vester I am sorry for your loss
> @Chcoro ITA with you
> 
> I am currently helping to plan a homegoing for no more than 10 attendees.  Everyone has to be masked up, and it will be a non-frills ceremony.     Just found out that the death was Covid19 related.



To clarify, you are having a funeral for 10 people that died, who were members of your church? Who died from Covid 19? When you say attendees, are you talking about 'church attendees'?


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Ugh.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

CurlyNiquee said:


> Ugh.


Lol.  Science is going to kill me.  This has occurred forever in time.  I have tried to old my breath in small enclosed places because my imagination saw what this video showed.  If I tell folks all sorts of things fly in the area like that video would I scare anyone?  I remember a frightening mycology experiment a group of us completed with the professor that occurred outside.  It was eye opening.  You start to analyze and overanalyze to get a better understanding.  The human population around the world would be zero if you believe the human body cannot take care of these micro matters.   Stress will kill you faster than those naturally occurring micro particles.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

Watching that guy sneeze that sloppy sneeze made me retch.


----------



## metro_qt

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Watching that guy sneeze that sloppy sneeze made me retch.


I knoooooooooowwwww...


----------



## Chromia

shortycocoa said:


> *Clutches imaginary pearls and gasps before fainting* $30.00????  OMG that price is so disrespectful!
> 
> I think I might have to see if I can find some online soon because there's hardly any in the stores when I have sent people to shop for us.  Before all this happened I had 4 cases and now I'm down to the last pack.  My oldest eats them around the clock and I have been trying to pace him with no luck.
> 
> They have already eaten up all the boxes of peanut butter crackers so we'll be out until I ask someone to go to the store for me again.
> 
> I really hate that online grocery shopping is not accessible to those of us with EBT and WIC.  I called the WIC clinic near the end of last month to see if they were going to be lifting the deadlines for using benefits and they were like nah...you got 30 days to use it and dassit.  F a pandemic.
> 
> But WIC just went electronic so I guess I should be grateful for that and not complain too much.  I BEEN said that could have been so much easier being electronic.


At grocery.walmart.com or on the Walmart Grocery app you can pay with EBT.  $30 is the minimum order.

You can use more than 1 form of payment for the same online order, so if your EBT balance is less than $30 you can combine payment with a credit/debit card to bring the order total to $30.

New time slots open up at midnight.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Newborn babies get face shields.


----------



## Ivonnovi

Whew chile.     My state has limited the number of friends & family that can attend a funeral to 10.   The must also stay 6 feet from each other.    Which makes the planning and ceremony that much more emotionally _challenging_.



Chicoro said:


> To clarify, you are having a funeral for 10 people that died, who were members of your church? Who died from Covid 19? When you say attendees, are you talking about 'church attendees'?


----------



## Dellas

Black Ambrosia said:


>


The GOP got their wish to destroy or try to destroy the postal union. Trump threatened not to sign the bailout if postal service got the funds.

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-rejects-bailout-that-included-aid-to-usps-report-says-2020-4

What could happen with no public option to hold down the cost of shipping. Can you say 10 USD to send a standard letter?
The GOP never think of the long term implications and if consumers get hurt.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> To clarify, you are having a funeral for 10 people that died, who were members of your church? Who died from Covid 19? When you say attendees, are you talking about 'church attendees'?


It is the same thing for my aunt. She didn’t die of covid, but the protocols are the same. No more than 10 people. At the cemetery everyone stays in their cars.


----------



## vevster

Dellas said:


> The GOP got their wish to destroy or try to destroy the postal union. Trump threatened not to sign the bailout if postal service got the funds.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-rejects-bailout-that-included-aid-to-usps-report-says-2020-4
> 
> What could happen with no public option to hold down the cost of shipping. Can you say 10 USD to send a standard letter?
> The GOP never think of the long term implications and if consumers get hurt.


With all of us relying on mail order how can they do this!!!?!??


----------



## King of Sorrow

vevster said:


> Notify NYC: 1/2: NYC public schools will remain closed for the remainder of the school year.



So, what would happen if people are allowed to go back to work in May or early June? What are people supposed to do with their children? Seems a bit shortsighted.


----------



## shortycocoa

Chromia said:


> At grocery.walmart.com or on the Walmart Grocery app you can pay with EBT.  $30 is the minimum order.
> 
> You can use more than 1 form of payment for the same online order, so if your EBT balance is less than $30 you can combine payment with a credit/debit card to bring the order total to $30.
> 
> New time slots open up at midnight.



Is this for delivery or pickup?  I know I remember reading somewhere that people were just choosing "pay with debit" at pickup and then using EBT when they get to the store to pay for their order but it would be nice if they updated the whole system so that we could get delivery also and not have to enter a PIN.  I know some states have that as an option, but it hasn't trickled down to being nationwide yet.


----------



## OhTall1

Dellas said:


> The GOP got their wish to destroy or try to destroy the postal union. Trump threatened not to sign the bailout if postal service got the funds.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-rejects-bailout-that-included-aid-to-usps-report-says-2020-4
> 
> What could happen with no public option to hold down the cost of shipping. Can you say 10 USD to send a standard letter?
> The GOP never think of the long term implications and if consumers get hurt.


----------



## Chromia

shortycocoa said:


> Is this for delivery or pickup?  I know I remember reading somewhere that people were just choosing "pay with debit" at pickup and then using EBT when they get to the store to pay for their order but it would be nice if they updated the whole system so that we could get delivery also and not have to enter a PIN.  I know some states have that as an option, but it hasn't trickled down to being nationwide yet.


Pickup definitely. Delivery I don't know. There's some info at http://wmt-grocery.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1671/~/what-payment-methods-do-you-accept? that I think also applies to delivery when you pay online.


----------



## discodumpling

DiBlasio & Cuomo are now having a pissing match. DiBlas says schools are closed till September Cuomo says he doesn't have the authority to say so. Guess what? I wasnt sending my kids back till September anyway. I wasnt waiting on the mayor or the Gov'nor to say it. My kids expected this. 
There are no provisions or even TALKS of provisions on what the new normal classroom will look like. New rules and processes need to be implemented before I send my kids back to school.


----------



## Chicoro

Good News

Governor Cuomo goes to Pathways Nursing and Rehabilitation Center in Niskayuna, NY.

Before the governor starts to speak, someone yells out the window, _"Hi Governor Cuomo!..[He says how are you and she continues] God bless you!"_

He explains that this team representing and protecting the vulnerable population in nursing homes, calls him up. They offer and generously give to him and the state of New York, 35 ventilators to help save the people of New York.

The people of Pathways were not solicited, were not asked. They made the kind gesture out of generosity and kindness from 'out of the blue', as he puts it.

Governor Cuomo talks about how their gesture invigorated him during the difficult days.

He carries a store bought sheet, cake and sets it down. He then places his hands against the outside window panes of the hospital and says, "Thank you".

The state government is returning the 35 ventilators and is unloading them from the truck. Cuomo pulls out three (3) himself then says after the third one, "After this one, you're on your own!" And he smiles.








The video starts @6:37 seconds, before that it is on standby.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Chicoro

Good News

I ask the question, "Will he be a changed man, now?"

"On the advice of his medical team, the Prime Minister will not be immediately returning to work.

"He wishes to thank everybody at St Thomas' for the brilliant care he has received.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Great article. I put it in a spoiler since it's long. It's worth a read!




Spoiler: Prepare for the Ultimate Gaslighting 



_

This article has been made free for everyone, thanks to Medium Members. For more information on the novel coronavirus and Covid-19, visit cdc.gov.


*Prepare for the Ultimate Gaslighting**
*You are not crazy, my friends*



Julio Vincent Gambuto
Apr 10 · 9 min read






Photo: David McNew/Getty Images
*Gaslighting, if you don’t know the word, is defined as manipulation into doubting your own sanity; as in, Carl made Mary think she was crazy, even though she clearly caught him cheating. He gaslit her.

Pretty soon, as the country begins to figure out how we “open back up” and move forward, very powerful forces will try to convince us all to get back to normal. (That never happened. What are you talking about?) Billions of dollars will be spent on advertising, messaging, and television and media content to make you feel comfortable again. It will come in the traditional forms — a billboard here, a hundred commercials there — and in new-media forms: a 2020–2021 generation of memes to remind you that what you want again is normalcy. In truth, you want the feeling of normalcy, and we all want it. We want desperately to feel good again, to get back to the routines of life, to not lie in bed at night wondering how we’re going to afford our rent and bills, to not wake to an endless scroll of human tragedy on our phones, to have a cup of perfectly brewed coffee, and simply leave the house for work. The need for comfort will be real, and it will be strong. And every brand in America will come to your rescue, dear consumer, to help take away that darkness and get life back to the way it was before the crisis. I urge you to be well aware of what is coming.

For the last hundred years, the multibillion-dollar advertising business has operated based on this cardinal principle: Find the consumer’s problem and fix it with your product. When the problem is practical and tactical, the solution is “as seen on TV” and available at Home Depot. Command strips will save me from having to repaint. So will Mr. Clean’s Magic Eraser. Elfa shelving will get rid of the mess in my closet. The Ring doorbell will let me see who’s on the porch if I can’t take my eyes off Netflix. But when the problem is emotional, the fix becomes a new staple in your life, and you become a lifelong loyalist. Coca-Cola makes you: happy. A Mercedes makes you: successful. Taking your kids to Disneyland makes you: proud. Smart marketers know how to highlight what brands can do for you to make your life easier. But brilliant marketers know how to rewire your heart. And, make no mistake, the heart is what has been most traumatized this last month. We are, as a society, now vulnerable in a whole new way.

What the trauma has shown us, though, cannot be unseen. A carless Los Angeles has clear blue skies as pollution has simply stopped. In a quiet New York, you can hear the birds chirp in the middle of Madison Avenue. Coyotes have been spotted on the Golden Gate Bridge. These are the postcard images of what the world might be like if we could find a way to have a less deadly daily effect on the planet. What’s not fit for a postcard are the other scenes we have witnessed: a health care system that cannot provide basic protective equipment for its frontline; small businesses — and very large ones — that do not have enough cash to pay their rent or workers, sending over 16 million people to seek unemployment benefits; a government that has so severely damaged the credibility of our media that 300 million people don’t know who to listen to for basic facts that can save their lives.

The cat is out of the bag. We, as a nation, have deeply disturbing problems. You’re right. That’s not news. They are problems we ignore every day, not because we’re terrible people or because we don’t care about fixing them, but because we don’t have time. Sorry, we have other **** to do. The plain truth is that no matter our ethnicity, religion, gender, political party (the list goes on), nor even our socioeconomic status, as Americans we share this: We are busy. We’re out and about hustling to make our own lives work. We have goals to meet and meetings to attend and mortgages to pay — all while the phone is ringing and the laptop is pinging. And when we get home, Crate and Barrel and Louis Vuitton and Andy Cohen make us feel just good enough to get up the next day and do it all over again. It is very easy to close your eyes to a problem when you barely have enough time to close them to sleep. The greatest misconception among us, which causes deep and painful social and political tension every day in this country, is that we somehow don’t care about each other. White people don’t care about the problems of black America. Men don’t care about women’s rights. Cops don’t care about the communities they serve. Humans don’t care about the environment. These couldn’t be further from the truth. We do care. We just don’t have the time to do anything about it. Maybe that’s just me. But maybe it’s you, too.

Well, the treadmill you’ve been on for decades just stopped. Bam! And that feeling you have right now is the same as if you’d been thrown off your Peloton bike and onto the ground: What in the holy **** just happened? I hope you might consider this: What happened is inexplicably incredible. It’s the greatest gift ever unwrapped. Not the deaths, not the virus, but The Great Pause. It is, in a word, profound. Please don’t recoil from the bright light beaming through the window. I know it hurts your eyes. It hurts mine, too. But the curtain is wide open. What the crisis has given us is a once-in-a-lifetime chance to see ourselves and our country in the plainest of views. At no other time, ever in our lives, have we gotten the opportunity to see what would happen if the world simply stopped. Here it is. We’re in it. Stores are closed. Restaurants are empty. Streets and six-lane highways are barren. Even the planet itself is rattling less (true story). And because it is rarer than rare, it has brought to light all of the beautiful and painful truths of how we live. And that feels weird. Really weird. Because it has… never… happened… before. If we want to create a better country and a better world for our kids, and if we want to make sure we are even sustainable as a nation and as a democracy, we have to pay attention to how we feel right now. I cannot speak for you, but I imagine you feel like I do: devastated, depressed, and heartbroken.

And what a perfect time for Best Buy and H&M and Wal-Mart to help me feel normal again. If I could just have the new iPhone in my hand, if I could rest my feet on a pillow of new Nikes, if I could drink a venti blonde vanilla latte or sip a Diet Coke, then this very dark feeling would go away. You think I’m kidding, that I’m being cute, that I’m denying the very obvious benefits of having a roaring economy. You’re right. Our way of life is not ruinous. The economy is not, at its core, evil. Brands and their products create millions of jobs. Like people — and most anything in life — there are brands that are responsible and ethical, and there are others that are not. They are all part of a system that keeps us living long and strong. We have lifted more humans out of poverty through the power of economics than any other civilization in history. Yes, without a doubt, Americanism is a force for good. It is not some villainous plot to wreak havoc and destroy the planet and all our souls along with it. I get it, and I agree. But its flaws have been laid bare for all to see. It doesn’t work for everyone. It’s responsible for great destruction. It is so unevenly distributed in its benefit that three men own more wealth than 150 million people. Its intentions have been perverted, and the protection it offers has disappeared. In fact, it’s been brought to its knees by one "); background-size: 1px 1px; background-position: 0px calc(1em + 1px);">pangolin.

And so the onslaught is coming. Get ready, my friends. What is about to be unleashed on American society will be the greatest campaign ever created to get you to feel normal again. It will come from brands, it will come from government, it will even come from each other, and it will come from the left and from the right. We will do anything, spend anything, believe anything, just so we can take away how horribly uncomfortable all of this feels. And on top of that, just to turn the screw that much more, will be the one effort that’s even greater: the all-out blitz to make you believe you never saw what you saw. The air wasn’t really cleaner; those images were fake. The hospitals weren’t really a war zone; those stories were hyperbole. The numbers were not that high; the press is lying. You didn’t see people in masks standing in the rain risking their lives to vote. Not in America. You didn’t see the leader of the free world push an unproven miracle drug like a late-night infomercial salesman. That was a crisis update. You didn’t see homeless people dead on the street. You didn’t see inequality. You didn’t see indifference. You didn’t see utter failure of leadership and systems.

But you did. You are not crazy, my friends. And so we are about to be gaslit in a truly unprecedented way. It starts with a check for $1,200 (Don’t say I never gave you anything) and then it will be so big that it will be bigly. And it will be a one-two punch from both big business and the big White House — inextricably intertwined now more than ever and being led by, as our luck would have it, a Marketer in Chief. Business and government are about to band together to knock us unconscious again. It will be funded like no other operation in our lifetimes. It will be fast. It will be furious. And it will be overwhelming. The Great American Return to Normal is coming.

From one citizen to another, I beg of you: Take a deep breath, ignore the deafening noise, and think deeply about what you want to put back into your life. This is our chance to define a new version of normal, a rare and truly sacred (yes, sacred) opportunity to get rid of the ******** and to only bring back what works for us, what makes our lives richer, what makes our kids happier, what makes us truly proud. We get to Marie Kondo the **** out of it all. We care deeply about one another. That is clear. That can be seen in every supportive Facebook post, in every meal dropped off for a neighbor, in every Zoom birthday party. We are a good people. And as a good people, we want to define — on our own terms — what this country looks like in five, 10, 50 years. This is our chance to do that, the biggest one we have ever gotten. And the best one we’ll ever get.

We can do that on a personal scale in our homes, in how we choose to spend our family time on nights and weekends, what we watch, what we listen to, what we eat, and what we choose to spend our dollars on and where. We can do it locally in our communities, in what organizations we support, what truths we tell, and what events we attend. And we can do it nationally in our government, in which leaders we vote in and to whom we give power. If we want cleaner air, we can make it happen. If we want to protect our doctors and nurses from the next virus — and protect all Americans — we can make it happen. If we want our neighbors and friends to earn a dignified income, we can make that happen. If we want millions of kids to be able to eat if suddenly their school is closed, we can make that happen. And, yes, if we just want to live a simpler life, we can make that happen, too. But only if we resist the massive gaslighting that is about to come. It’s on its way. Look out.

—_


----------



## awhyley

I haven't been through the thread as thoroughly as I should have, there's so much great information in here, but condolences to those who have lost loved ones and have relatives and friends hanging in the balance.


----------



## nyeredzi

Where are people getting those figures for other coutries' covid stimulus? Like, I was surprised by the Korean one so went to try to look for it but couldn't find it. And then I tried to look for that in the Australian package, but couldn't find that either. And Denmark's is not just a payment to everybody. Denmark pays the employer most of the employee's salary if the employer agrees not to lay the employee off. So, it's not beyond your current salary, it just is your current salary, right?
 Which is still good, getting to keep your job, but it's not what that meme would lead you to believe. And in the US, if you lose your job, you get unemployment benefits + an additiona $600 week on top of normal unemployment, right?

I'm not saying the US is perfect or their response is the best. I just thought that meme was misleading and an unfair comparison.


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I teared up watching this.
I know it’s especially hard on black nurses...


----------



## Dellas

OhTall1 said:


>


I hadn't thought that far out but yeah it will expensive to vote. Poll tax.


----------



## Dellas

For those still eating pork, Smithfield shutting down indefinitely.

https://m.investing.com/news/stock-...rns-of-meat-shortages-during-pandemic-2138041

Don't know what will happen to the chicken.


----------



## moneychaser

I was doing some spring cleaning today and found a N95 mask My ex husband must’ve forgot about in my coat closet .  I said look at god blessing me on this Easter Sunday. I probably would’ve trashed it under normal circumstances.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

Clorox Wipes.

Link removed. Sold out.


----------



## SoniT

I'm so happy that my husband found a big jug of Clorox disinfectant bleach at Home Depot. I'm low on wipes so I'll use that as an alternative. I used to take stuff like this for granted.


----------



## vevster

SoniT said:


> I'm so happy that my husband found a big jug of Clorox disinfectant bleach at Home Depot. I'm low on wipes so I'll use that as an alternative. I used to take stuff like this for granted.


They are saying 1/3 c bleach to a gallon water? Confirm that ratio. I bought 2 gallons of generic.


----------



## Transformer

A lot of meat manufacturers are closing their “ Packing Plants”.  This is going to create meat shortages and higher prices.


----------



## OhTall1

Transformer said:


> A lot of meat manufacturers are closing their “ Packing Plants”.  This is going to create meat shortages and higher prices.


I'm paying attention to this.  I'm set for the next few weeks, but between FB and Reddit, I'm in different groups sharing info about local farms and restaurant suppliers that are now selling directly to consumers.


----------



## Transformer

OhTall1 said:


> I'm paying attention to this.  I'm set for the next few weeks, but between FB and Reddit, I'm in different groups sharing info about local farms and restaurant suppliers that are now selling directly to consumers.



yep, the restaurant supply houses have posted their pick up points, but this is worthless if the slaughter houses are closed.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*How a stockpile of 39 million masks was exposed as fake*

A powerful California union that claimed to have discovered 39 million masks for healthcare workers fighting the novel coronavirus was duped in an elaborate scam uncovered by FBI investigators, the U.S. attorney’s office said Friday.

U.S. Atty. Scott Brady of the Western District of Pennsylvania said FBI agents and prosecutors stumbled onto the arrangement while looking into whether they could intercept the masks for the Federal Emergency Management Agency under the Defense Production Act.

The federal government has been quietly seizing supplies across the country, taking the orders placed by hospitals and clinics and not publicly reporting where the products are being routed. 

But in this case, there was no warehouse, and there were no masks to seize.

Brady said investigators tracked the tip back to a Pittsburgh businessman, who said he had been working with the union to secure millions of masks, some of which were purported to be sitting in a Georgia warehouse. Brady said the businessman had been using WhatsApp to connect with a broker in Australia and a supplier in Kuwait, who are both now the target of a federal investigation. 

Brady said the union and the Pittsburgh businessman, whom he declined to identify, appear to be among a string of middlemen who were fooled. The union and the Pittsburgh businessman are not under investigation, Brady said.

“There are opportunists who are looking for any victim,” Brady said.

The promise of 39 million masks was first made public March 26, when the Service Employees International Union-United Healthcare Workers West announced it had found the stockpile after 48 hours of frantic phone calls pursuing leads on potential suppliers. The announcement by the union, known as SEIU, was widely covered by major media outlets and listed several hospital systems and government agencies as buyers.

In a Facebook Live town hall, union President Dave Regan claimed that the group had successfully purchased the masks and that workers would soon be receiving them. 

Kaiser Permanente placed an order for 6 million masks. Sutter Health officials said they planned to buy 2 million. Hospitals that weren’t joining the deal were shamed online. SEIU 121RN, Southern California’s union of registered nurses, started a petition alleging that hospitals that didn’t take part were “putting bottom-line profits” over safety. 

But behind the scenes, the deal quickly unraveled, marking the latest in a smoke-and-mirrors marketplace for equipment in short supply as healthcare facilities in California and beyond have been preparing for an onslaught of COVID-19 patients. 

In the days after the SEIU deal was announced, Kaiser employees began expressing frustration that they hadn’t received any masks. On April 3, a spokesman for Kaiser Permanente told The Times that the seller had “repeatedly failed to provide reliable information about where we could verify and inspect the shipment,” prompting Kaiser to withdraw. The spokesman said Kaiser has been cooperating in the federal investigation.

Brady, the federal prosecutor, said the Pittsburgh businessman told investigators he was buying the masks at $3.50 each and turning a “slight profit” in the SEIU-led deal. The union said the masks were being purchased for $5 and that SEIU was not making any money. It’s unclear whether the Pittsburgh middleman intended to pocket the entire $9 million profit.

Brady said the foreign connections asked for a 40% payment upfront and that they planned to give Kaiser details on how to forward that payment at the last moment.

At one point, the Australian broker told the middleman in Pittsburgh that 2 million masks were located in a warehouse in Georgia and that the product had been inspected by a particular certification company.

That, Brady said, “was also part of the ruse.”

No money was exchanged in the attempts to finalize a deal, Brady said.

Experts in the global supply chain say dubious brokers and suppliers have flooded the market with suspect offers, creating an atmosphere of confusion and distrust just as hospitals are trying to stock up on the gear doctors and nurses need to protect themselves from the novel coronavirus.

Steve Trossman, spokesman for SEIU-UHW, said union officials had been trying to find equipment for members, and the group had no financial interest in any transactions. Trossman said the union only connected the supplier to the hospitals and had no involvement after that.

“As far as we knew, he had legitimate masks,” Trossman said of the supplier, “and the people who were going to purchase those masks were going to fully vet it and check it out and do their due diligence.”

Trossman said the union “was trying to save the lives of healthcare workers and patients,” and its officials “were proud of having made that attempt.”

Brady said federal investigators had reason to suspect the arrangement. The 39 million masks were advertised as N95 masks from 3M, the largest U.S.-based manufacturer. But 3M told federal investigators it manufactured only 20 million such masks last year, making that large of a stockpile unlikely unless the product was counterfeit.

“We believe we disrupted fraud,” Brady said. “We are seeing [personal protective equipment] fraud in every variation, but mostly in respect to N95 masks. We have an anxious public, and resources are strained.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I heard the governor of California talking about this coalition and the large number of masks they ordered on Rachel Maddow's show and I wondered how they managed to find so many and if the federal government would try to take it over. This is a crazy story.


----------



## Chicoro

https://www.facebook.com/USAU09/?ei...sHC0Ww0PqDGxLTWwPqiyq-gvv2B6Ot9amTa4GNcqi3FLa

*U.S. Mission to the African Union*
Yesterday at 7:00 AM ·
U.S. scientists are getting closer to a vaccine to keep the world safe from COVID-19. Several U.S. partnerships are already testing vaccines on humans — a major step toward showing the drug is safe and effective. Others are figuring out new ways to administer and deliver a vaccine when it’s ready. The scientists at U.S. companies and universities have been able to compress their research, which usually takes months or years, into weeks. The effort received a boost when President Trump signed into law $8.3 billion in federal funds to fight COVID-19. The money is helping federal agencies such as the National Institutes of Health and the Food and Drug Administration and their private-sector partners to quickly produce vaccines and new therapies. Here are a few of the U.S. efforts to get a COVID-19 vaccine to the public within a year to 18 months. https://bit.ly/2V00xG3


----------



## Chicoro

https://share.america.gov/u-s-makes-advances-on-covid-19-vaccines/


Since March, researchers at two U.S. companies have started the human-testing phase of potential vaccines for COVID-19:



Moderna Therapeutics, of Cambridge, Massachusetts, in collaboration with the U.S. National Institutes of Health.
Inovio Pharmaceuticals, of Plymouth Meeting, Pennsylvania, working alongside the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.

Both companies started working on vaccines as soon as the virus’s genetic sequence was published online in January.

This phase of testing involves giving up to 100 healthy adults the vaccine and closely monitoring them for side effects.

Developing this vaccine so quickly is a “major milestone,” Ami Shah Brown, Inovio’s senior vice president of regulatory affairs, said in a statement.





Scientists at the University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine have developed a potential vaccine for COVID-19 and a new method of delivering the vaccine. Instead of getting an injection, patients would press a patch the size of a person’s fingertip against their skin. The patch has 400 tiny needles that deliver the vaccine into the body.

“It feels kind of like Velcro,” Louis Falo, the chair of dermatology at the school who worked on the project, said in a statement.

The research team said on April 2 that it hopes to get FDA approval to start testing the patch and vaccine on humans in the next few months.

*Investing in access*
Johnson & Johnson, headquartered in New Brunswick, New Jersey, also is researching a vaccine and said it hopes to start testing it on humans no later than this fall.

But the company also has announced that it is increasing its manufacturing capacity with a goal of being able to produce more than 1 billion doses of a COVID-19 vaccine.

“The world is facing an urgent public health crisis,” said Alex Gorsky, chairman and chief executive officer of Johnson & Johnson. “We are committed to doing our part to make a COVID-19 vaccine available and affordable globally as quickly as possible.”


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Chicoro said:


> Scientists at the University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine have developed a potential vaccine for COVID-19 and a new method of delivering the vaccine. Instead of getting an injection, patients would press a patch the size of a person’s fingertip against their skin. The patch has 400 tiny needles that deliver the vaccine into the body.


Is the scare tactics of the media working for someone to be foolish enough to take this "vaccine?"  Even the volunteers are fools in this case.

Who's willing?

ETA:


> Inovio Pharmaceuticals, of Plymouth Meeting, Pennsylvania, working alongside the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.



What the hell is this?  Philanthropist or not, this donating and working with vaccine  companies seem to be a conflict of interest.  Besides feeling good in helping, what is he getting out of this relationship and what other relationships does he have?

ETA2: 
On a very quick search,  the patch might be a good delivery system.  Why am I just learning about it.  Still not good in _this_ case.


----------



## Chicoro

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Is the scare tactics of the media working for someone to be foolish enough to take this "vaccine?"  Even the volunteers are fools in this case.
> 
> Who's willing?
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> What the hell is this?  Philanthropist or not, this donating and working with vaccine  companies seem to be a conflict of interest.  Besides feeling good in helping, what is he getting out of this relationship and what other relationships does he have?
> 
> ETA2:
> On a very quick search,  the patch might be a good delivery system.  Why am I just learning about it.  Still not good in _this_ case.




Hey @ThirdEyeBeauty 

Glad you read the article. I try to post information that will allow us here to analyze and make assessments for ourselves and to discuss for deeper and broader understanding. We need to know what is out there and who is out there.  Most importantly, it is not enough to know about information. We have to be pro-actively helping ourselves. That requires taking action based in knowledge. Some call it taking calculated risks.


----------



## discodumpling

Chicoro said:


> Good News
> 
> I ask the question, "Will he be a changed man, now?"
> 
> "On the advice of his medical team, the Prime Minister will not be immediately returning to work.
> 
> "He wishes to thank everybody at St Thomas' for the brilliant care he has received.



Why would he change for the better? Racists gonna race ya know? Evil takes longer to die...so Boris gonna be around for a bit.


----------



## discodumpling

So this weeks objective  is MEAT? Just let a sister know so I can buy what I see and stuff the freezer plz!

The 'rona got me cooking gourmet meals for my fam. Yesterday was Shrimp & Grits for brunch and Oxtails peas n rice for dinner...BC (before corona) you were getting one or the other, never both on the same day! Lol! Just watch they gone eat a super simple salad today! 
On vaccines...no thank you. Never gonna take it. We good over here.


----------



## Chicoro

discodumpling said:


> Why would he change for the better? Racists gonna race ya know? Evil takes longer to die...so Boris gonna be around for a bit.



I see two questions in your post. I'll take that as you casting your vote of hope, that there is possibility for change!


----------



## vevster

I’m not taking a vaccine created so quickly.


----------



## awhyley

Ivonnovi said:


> Whew chile.     My state has limited the number of friends & family that can attend a funeral to 10.   The must also stay 6 feet from each other.    Which makes the planning and ceremony that much more emotionally _challenging_.



Tell me about it.  A friend's grandmother just died, they have a 10 person maximum, but she had _14 children_!  That's not counting grandkids, not counting friends, I mean no one else can even think of attending.  All of the kids say they're going.  Tell me, how will this work?   The suggestion is to alternate who attends the service and gravesite, but it's impossible really.  



vevster said:


> It is the same thing for my aunt. She didn’t die of covid, but the protocols are the same. No more than 10 people. At the cemetery everyone stays in their cars.



Thanks V!  I'm going to see whether this is an option.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Not virus related..just something beautiful that I listen to a lot


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I believe it 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-7NlZeh4MB/?igshid=2qxc1hicntfe


----------



## Everything Zen

Dellas said:


> For those still eating pork, Smithfield shutting down indefinitely.
> 
> https://m.investing.com/news/stock-...rns-of-meat-shortages-during-pandemic-2138041
> 
> Don't know what will happen to the chicken.



Honestly I don’t have a problem with their being a meat shortage. IMO it’s a good thing. I’m investing financially in meat alternatives like Beyond Meat products.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

TrulyBlessed said:


> I believe it


Many of us who are still working would be working a lot less if that happened.  In Canada, I understand that a mandatory vaccination (and masks) will be put into place to keep the, entertainment industry, specifically concerts, from completely collapsing.  I'm not sure how this will be enforced but I'm sure they are working on it.  I suppose we shall see.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

A meat shortage is a problem. Stores stock their shelves based on what people buy. If they all of a sudden can’t buy meat there’ll be an increase in demand for meat substitutes and everything else. I’m not confident the grocery stores can handle that shift especially if those food companies and farms are already negatively impacted.


----------



## dicapr

TrulyBlessed said:


> I believe it



This makes sense. They have been saying 12-18 months to return to normal. Next fall would be 18 months.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dicapr said:


> This makes sense. They have been saying 12-18 months to return to normal. Next fall would be 18 months.


Agreed. I hope artists can find another way to make money because touring is out for the time being.


----------



## Layluh

Black Ambrosia said:


> Agreed. I hope artists can find another way to make money because touring is out for the time being.


Hey maybe well get to see beyonce in her house or something


----------



## cece22

Everything Zen said:


> Honestly I don’t have a problem with their being a meat shortage. IMO it’s a good thing. I’m investing financially in meat alternatives like Beyond Meat products.



A meat shortage would be a catastrophe. Not everybody can afford the finest of fresh fruits and vegetables. And the food supply certainly can't contain a major shortage.

I'm not being drastic but vegans don't want omnivores trying to get full off their supply.  It would imbalance the food supply and drive up prices all over the world. As the demand for grain, fresh/frozen/canned produce, soy, legumes will be great. It really isn't enough to go around poor people already rely heavily on these staples.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Layluh said:


> Hey maybe well get to see beyonce in her house or something


Beyonce reality tv would never happen but I’m laughing at the prospect just the same. 

It’s too bad artists are locked in terrible contracts with their labels. Now is a great time to get music directly to fans. Beyonce can release music and thrive but I wonder if she’d do that when she wouldn’t be able to tour for an extended period of time.


----------



## Ganjababy

I think that people who have yard spaces should start planting vegetables and learn how to preserve fruits and vegetables that can be preserved.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ all these vegans out here proselytizing and shaming us meat eaters acting holier than though?  I kid, I kid (but not really)

I’m not hoping for a devastating catastrophe BUT our exorbitant demands for meat is problematic and part of what caused this pandemic in the first place and less meat consumption would be beneficial to the planet and most human beings. That is a fact.


----------



## King of Sorrow

Cuomo and some other governors (CT, RI, DE, PA, NJ, MA) are going to have a press conference at 2pm about a plan to coordinate reopening their states. Not sure what that means.

Edit: link to the stream
https://www.governor.ny.gov/news


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> A meat shortage is a problem. Stores stock their shelves based on what people buy. If they all of a sudden can’t buy meat there’ll be an increase in demand for meat substitutes and everything else. I’m not confident the grocery stores can handle that shift especially if those food companies and farms are already negatively impacted.



If meat is short the price will increase and beans will increase in price and run short as well .

In my area the bean stock in the grocery stores is just now normalizing.


----------



## Chicoro

France will extend the lock down another month, until Monday, May 11th, 2020.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ all these vegans out here proselytizing and shaming us meat eaters acting holier than though?  I kid, I kid (but not really)
> 
> I’m not hoping for a devastating catastrophe BUT our exorbitant demands for meat is problematic and part of what caused this pandemic in the first place and less meat consumption would be beneficial to the planet and most human beings. That is a fact.


  We don't eat bats or civets or dogs here


----------



## UmSumayyah

Anyway,  many of the people with the resources to do so will probably be buying up deep freezers and meat over the next few weeks.

Meat is about to disappear from the shelves again​


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ all these vegans out here proselytizing and shaming us meat eaters acting holier than though?  I kid, I kid (but not really)
> 
> I’m not hoping for a devastating catastrophe BUT* our exorbitant demands for meat is problematic and part of what caused this pandemic *in the first place and less meat consumption would be beneficial to the planet and most human beings. That is a fact.


I'm not following. I've heard this was caused by people in China eating bats and 5G towers but never our consumption of meat. Can you break this down?


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Meat is about to disappear from the shelves again


Again? It was pretty bare over the weekend.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I have a grocery order I'm picking up from Kroger tomorrow. Now I'm wondering if I should add more meat. I'm going to do an inventory this afternoon after I finish working.


----------



## acapnleo

UmSumayyah said:


> Anyway,  many of the people with the resources to do so will probably be buying up *deep freezers* and meat over the next few weeks.
> 
> Meat is about to disappear from the shelves again​



They are all sold out!


----------



## B_Phlyy

UmSumayyah said:


> Anyway,  many of the people with the resources to do so will probably be buying up deep freezers and meat over the next few weeks.
> 
> *Meat is about to disappear from the shelves again *​



Agreed. On the day COVID-19 was officially announced a pandemic, we were out and there was practically no meat at the local grocery store. And what was left was the most expensive of the items. We just got a deep freezer last week and it was the last one they had in stock. My car is bigger than DHs so I went to pick it up and the sales lady was so confused because all sizes and models were on backorder for 6 weeks. 

My area is just now getting some meat back but not all cuts of all animals. I plan on getting something everyday for the next 2 weeks. I've found the sweet spot time to get into the grocery store to get everything I need without all the crowds.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

B_Phlyy said:


> Agreed. On the day COVID-19 was officially announced a pandemic, we were out and there was practically no meat at the local grocery store. And what was left was the most expensive of the items. We just got a deep freezer last week and it was the last one they had in stock. My car is bigger than DHs so I went to pick it up and the sales lady was so confused because all sizes and models were on backorder for 6 weeks.
> 
> My area is just now getting some meat back but not all cuts of all animals. I plan on getting something everyday for the next 2 weeks. I've found the sweet spot time to get into the grocery store to get everything I need without all the crowds.


What's the sweet spot time??? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Everything Zen said:


> Honestly I don’t have a problem with their being a meat shortage. IMO it’s a good thing. I’m investing financially in meat alternatives like Beyond Meat products.


Boooooooooo us carnivores need our meat.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm not following. I've heard this was caused by people in China eating bats and 5G towers but never our consumption of meat. Can you break this down?



Influenzas are typically caused viruses transmitted from birds. Open air markets with live animals and industrialized farming are common sources for the transmission of these diseases from animals to human populations. The fact that we also destroy natural animal habitats such as the rainforests brings animals in much closer contact with humans making the transmission of these diseases much easier as well.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/slate....et-help-avert-a-future-influenza-pandemic.amp


----------



## Chicoro

King of Sorrow said:


> Cuomo and some other governors (CT, RI, DE, PA, NJ, MA) are going to have a press conference at 2pm about a plan to coordinate reopening their states. Not sure what that means.
> 
> Edit: link to the stream
> https://www.governor.ny.gov/news




I watched this and thank you! Question: Do you know where I can go to get the names of all his aids that sit with him during the briefings? I can't find that information.

Thank you in advance @King of Sorrow .


----------



## Everything Zen

Jmartjrmd said:


> Boooooooooo us carnivores need our meat.



girl I love me a good medium rare ribeye, bacon is the candy of meat and Popeye’s is the truth 

BUT I know that changing some of my dietary habits would be a benefit personally and to the environment and I’m cool with that. I don’t ever plan on becoming 100% vegan or vegetarian but I would like to reduce my meat consumption and make better choices. Too bad a damn plague had to happen to potentially force the issue but


----------



## cece22

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ all these vegans out here proselytizing and shaming us meat eaters acting holier than though?  I kid, I kid (but not really)
> 
> I’m not hoping for a devastating catastrophe BUT our exorbitant demands for meat is problematic and part of what caused this pandemic in the first place and less meat consumption would be beneficial to the planet and most human beings. That is a fact.



You're right it is a fact!!! I'm not knocking relying less on meat products and consuming healthier options. The problem is being forced to do that would cause supply/demand issues. Beyond human control.

I always knew if everybody adopted a healthy organic lifestyle it wouldn't be enough food to go around. Plus healthier options can be expensive, many can shop around and find lower priced options. But due to change in supply/demand these food items will no longer be affordable for the poor. But the reality of fresh organic produce/grains being the main food source for human is unrealistic on a worldwide scale. Especially in countries with drought.

I despise the way this country treats farmers.  We can't live without food yet farmers are an afterthought. The rich decision makers of this world are pushing us into a depression era. I've been watching depression era cooking videos recently before this all started. Go figure


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


> What's the sweet spot time??? Asking for a friend.



We have Walmart and Target and the both close at 8:30 PM- 9:00 PM. 2 weekends in a row I've went in between 7:15 - 7:30 PM. They still had stuff from that day and were also starting to restock for the next day. Both times I got groceries, TP, bleach, pet food and hygiene products. 

Early morning runs always take a long time to get in and everything is already sold out when you get in. 

I think I've all but abandoned hope for Costco. You just have to suck it up when you go because it's going to be a while.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Everything Zen said:


> girl I love me a good medium rare ribeye, bacon is the candy of meat and Popeye’s is the truth
> 
> BUT I know that changing some of my dietary habits would be a benefit personally and to the environment and I’m cool with that. I don’t even plan on becoming 100% vegan or vegetarian but I would like to reduce my meat consumption and make better choices. Too bad a damn plague had to happen to potentially force the issue but



I gave up meat for Lent and was so looking forward to Easter and then this happened. Not going to even lie, I was not willing to share the ham I made yesterday but I did. I'm just going to buy like 5 this week and maybe cook one every other month and save the leftovers for sandwiches.


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> I gave up meat for Lent and was so looking forward to Easter and then this happened. Not going to even lie, I was not willing to share the ham I made yesterday but I did. I'm just going to buy like 5 this week and maybe cook one every other month and save the leftovers for sandwiches.



Good plan. This is the best time to stock up on ham, butter and other items related to Easter. They should be on sale. The next time hams and butter and related items will be on sale will be after Thanksgiving.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is not true.


----------



## werenumber2

My next door neighbor passed away today. An ambulance came by about a week ago, but he walked onto it so it didn’t seem that serious. His wife is pointing fingers and I’m afraid things are going to get messy


----------



## shahala

I’ve been sick for 2 weeks and assumed I had the flu.  I went to the emergency room on Thursday night gasping for air , and unable to speak.  I was diagnosed Covid Pneumonia.  I was lucky to be in good health.  My oxygen level was 98 so as soon as they saw that they told me I would be going home.  I was sent home with 2 antibiotics and a cough suppressant.  I am so Grateful to be alive!  Still very weak because I lost my appetite and 13lbs. I am so happy I went to the emergency. All the folk remedies - boiling orange rind , onions garlic etc will not work if you are this sick    Feel free to ask questions.   I will answer if I can.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Everything Zen said:


> girl I love me a good medium rare ribeye, bacon is the candy of meat and Popeye’s is the truth
> 
> BUT I know that changing some of my dietary habits would be a benefit personally and to the environment and I’m cool with that. I don’t ever plan on becoming 100% vegan or vegetarian but I would like to reduce my meat consumption and make better choices. Too bad a damn plague had to happen to potentially force the issue but


Yeah I'm just messing with you.

We all like what we like so no meat is no bueno for me.  

I'm a huge animal lover so I get it but.......


----------



## cece22

shahala said:


> I’ve been sick for 2 weeks and assumed I had the flu.  I went to the emergency room on Thursday night gasping for air , and unable to speak.  I was diagnosed Covid Pneumonia.  I was lucky to be in good health.  My oxygen level was 98 so as soon as they saw that they told me I would be going home.  I was sent home with 2 antibiotics and a cough suppressant.  I am so Grateful to be alive!  Still very weak because I lost my appetite and 13lbs. I am so happy I went to the emergency. All the folk remedies - boiling orange rind , onions garlic etc will not work if you are this sick    Feel free to ask questions.   I will answer if I can.



Glad you made that call, pneumonia is no joke tust me I know and almost died. Praying you have a full recovery. Interesting that they are treating you with antibiotics. Can you share what they prescribed? Do you have COVID-19?


----------



## shahala

Azithromycin.  Dioxycycline. Benzonatate. I was told I had Covid pneumonia.


----------



## King of Sorrow

Chicoro said:


> I watched this and thank you! Question: Do you know where I can go to get the names of all his aids that sit with him during the briefings? I can't find that information.
> 
> Thank you in advance @King of Sorrow .



He usually introduces them at the beginning of his briefings (they're posted daily on his YouTube page https://www.youtube.com/user/nygovcuomo)

From left to right: Former Cuomo aide and current President of Empire College Dr. Jim Malatras, state Health Commissioner Dr. Howard Zucker, Cuomo, Secretary to the Governor Melissa DeRosa, and Budget Director Robert Mujica.

Zucker, DeRosa, and Mujica are almost always there. I've watched too many of these things. I'm beginning to also know the reporters' names.


----------



## Chicoro

shahala said:


> I’ve been sick for 2 weeks and assumed I had the flu.  I went to the emergency room on Thursday night gasping for air , and unable to speak.  I was diagnosed Covid Pneumonia.  I was lucky to be in good health.  My oxygen level was 98 so as soon as they saw that they told me I would be going home.  I was sent home with 2 antibiotics and a cough suppressant.  I am so Grateful to be alive!  Still very weak because I lost my appetite and 13lbs. I am so happy I went to the emergency. All the folk remedies - boiling orange rind , onions garlic etc will not work if you are this sick    Feel free to ask questions.   I will answer if I can.



Thank you for sharing your story with us. I am so glad that you are healing. The experience sounds frightening.  


I have some questions, please:


After how many days after the onset of symptoms did you begin to have breathing problems?
Why did they give you antibiotics? Was it to prevent developing bacterial pneumonia?
There was no medicine or treatment for the virus, right?
At what point did you stop gasping for air? When you got to the ER?
Why were you not afraid to go back home? Did they give you oxygen before you went home?
What changed from the time you went to ER to the time they told you to go home? Were you still in the 'same' state? Were you still having breathing problems when you were sent back home?
What would you have done differently?
What do you think was the best decision you made, or action you took that helped save your life?
I think after this viral pandemic it will be important to have a thermometer and an apparatus to measure your blood oxygen level, as standard tools in the first aid kit.


----------



## Chicoro

King of Sorrow said:


> He usually introduces them at the beginning of his briefings (you can find old ones on his YouTube page https://www.youtube.com/user/nygovcuomo)
> 
> From left to right: Former Cuomo aide and current President of Empire College Dr. Jim Malatras, state Health Commissioner Dr. Howard Zucker, Cuomo, Secretary to the Governor Melissa DeRosa, and Budget Director Robert Mujica.
> 
> I've watched too many of these things. I'm beginning to also know the reporters' names.



....why does Jessie always get to ask a question? 

Thank you for this!

I turn on the briefings here in France as soon as they kick on. I hit that button that says to notify you when the live briefing will start. The live feed has never been turned on when he introduces everyone. They start when he has the yellow curves and slides up.

The briefings are always cut short on my side of the pond, even when I go back to the beginning after the live broadcast has ended. I have watched at least 8 to 10 briefings and have NEVER caught it from the very beginning where he introduces everyone up there with him.  I think there is some technical issue happening between New York and France.  Because of you, I got it now! 

Thanks again.


----------



## dancinstallion

shahala said:


> I’ve been sick for 2 weeks and assumed I had the flu.  I went to the emergency room on Thursday night gasping for air , and unable to speak.  I was diagnosed Covid Pneumonia.  I was lucky to be in good health.  My oxygen level was 98 so as soon as they saw that they told me I would be going home.  I was sent home with 2 antibiotics and a cough suppressant.  I am so Grateful to be alive!  Still very weak because I lost my appetite and 13lbs. I am so happy I went to the emergency. All the folk remedies - boiling orange rind , onions garlic etc will not work if you are this sick    Feel free to ask questions.   I will answer if I can.




You will make a full recovery. 

What were your early symptoms? Did you take any supplements?


----------



## King of Sorrow

Chicoro said:


> ....why does Jessie always get to ask a question?
> 
> Thank you for this!
> 
> I turn on the briefings here in France as soon as they kick on. I hit that button that says to notify you when the live briefing will start. The live feed has never been turned on when he introduces everyone. They start when he has the yellow curves and slides up.
> 
> The briefings are always cut short on my side of the pond, even when I go back to the beginning after the live broadcast has ended. I have watched at least 8 to 10 briefings and have NEVER caught it from the very beginning where he introduces everyone up there with him.  I think there is some technical issue happening between New York and France.  Because of you, I got it now!
> 
> Thanks again.



Yes! Jessie is obviously his favorite.

The feed usually kicks in for me when they walk into the room. I don't know what site you're watching it from but I always watch it from the governor.ny.gov website. The page usually refreshes 5-15 minutes before he comes on to display a button to watch it live. You can't rewind or pause on the site, though. I also prefer to watch it there, live, because when it's posted on his YouTube page they cut out the reporters' questions. The presentations are nice but the reporters help with getting him to clarify and expound on things.


----------



## nycutiepie

shahala said:


> I’ve been sick for 2 weeks and assumed I had the flu.  I went to the emergency room on Thursday night gasping for air , and unable to speak.  I was diagnosed Covid Pneumonia.  I was lucky to be in good health.  My oxygen level was 98 so as soon as they saw that they told me I would be going home.  I was sent home with 2 antibiotics and a cough suppressant.  I am so Grateful to be alive!  Still very weak because I lost my appetite and 13lbs. I am so happy I went to the emergency. All the folk remedies - boiling orange rind , onions garlic etc will not work if you are this sick    Feel free to ask questions.   I will answer if I can.


Thank God you made it through safely. I’m interested in the questions @Chicoro asked but also:
What state are you in and are you in an urban area?
Were you going out to work?
Did you quarantine before you started having symptoms and for how long?
Any idea where you think you contracted it?

I’m so happy to hear you beat this monster.


----------



## shahala

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for sharing your story with us. I am so glad that you are healing. The experience sounds frightening.
> 
> 
> I have some questions, please:
> 
> 
> After how many days after the onset of symptoms did you begin to have breathing problems?
> Why did they give you antibiotics? Was it to prevent developing bacterial pneumonia?
> There was no medicine or treatment for the virus, right?
> At what point did you stop gasping for air? When you got to the ER?
> Why were you not afraid to go back home? Did they give you oxygen before you went home?
> What changed from the time you went to ER to the time they told you to go home? Were you still in the 'same' state? Were you still having breathing problems when you were sent back home?
> What would you have done differently?
> What do you think was the best decision you made, or action you took that helped save your life?
> I think after this viral pandemic it will be important to have a thermometer and an apparatus to measure your blood oxygen level, as standard tools in the first aid kit.


----------



## shahala

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for sharing your story with us. I am so glad that you are healing. The experience sounds frightening.
> 
> 
> I have some questions, please:
> 
> 
> After how many days after the onset of symptoms did you begin to have breathing problems?
> Why did they give you antibiotics? Was it to prevent developing bacterial pneumonia?
> There was no medicine or treatment for the virus, right?
> At what point did you stop gasping for air? When you got to the ER?
> Why were you not afraid to go back home? Did they give you oxygen before you went home?
> What changed from the time you went to ER to the time they told you to go home? Were you still in the 'same' state? Were you still having breathing problems when you were sent back home?
> What would you have done differently?
> What do you think was the best decision you made, or action you took that helped save your life?
> I think after this viral pandemic it will be important to have a thermometer and an apparatus to measure your blood oxygen level, as standard tools in the first aid kit.




I was sick for One week with excruciating body pains, with pain like I’ve never had where I was just screaming. But I always have body aches when I have some kind of flu but this was just a lot more severe and I lost my appetite and sense of taste and smell.
 then last week my symptoms changed.  I developed a cough and by Thursday I  couldn’t breathe properly and that’s when my son and husband took me to the emergency room

I think the antibiotics are to prevent a secondary infection. 

I didn’t t need oxygen. Praise the Lord,!  As soon as they realized that my oxygen levels were 98 they told me I was going to be Abe to home.   It gets really dangerous when it falls below 90. I forgot what they gave me. I think maybe the cough suppressant pill helped me. 

I wasn’t scared to go back home.  I was receiving so many reassurances from the nurses and doctors that my oxygen levels were good.   The antibiotics did not kick in until 
Sunday night.  That scared me, but family members who are doctors assured me that that would be the case   They also gave me an EKG and chest X-rays. 

the best decision was to go to the emergency room.  I never developed  a temperature. They checked my temperature like 6 times. 








Chicoro said:


> Thank you for sharing your story with us. I am so glad that you are healing. The experience sounds frightening.
> 
> 
> I have some questions, please:
> 
> 
> After how many days after the onset of symptoms did you begin to have breathing problems?
> Why did they give you antibiotics? Was it to prevent developing bacterial pneumonia?
> There was no medicine or treatment for the virus, right?
> At what point did you stop gasping for air? When you got to the ER?
> Why were you not afraid to go back home? Did they give you oxygen before you went home?
> What changed from the time you went to ER to the time they told you to go home? Were you still in the 'same' state? Were you still having breathing problems when you were sent back home?
> What would you have done differently?
> What do you think was the best decision you made, or action you took that helped save your life?
> I think after this viral pandemic it will be important to have a thermometer and an apparatus to measure your blood oxygen level, as standard tools in the first aid kit.



. I felt like my bones were hurting.


----------



## shahala

nycutiepie said:


> Thank God you made it through safely. I’m interested in the questions @Chicoro asked but also:
> What state are you in and are you in an urban area?
> Were you going out to work?
> Did you quarantine before you started having symptoms and for how long?
> Any idea where you think you contracted it?
> 
> I’m so happy to hear you beat this monster.


I live in Nassau County Long Island.  In a house. I have been working  from home. I did go to Target wearing a mask and  gloves and proudly posted on my Instagram story that I was being safe. What a joke!  That was the last time I went outside  maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago.


----------



## shahala

dancinstallion said:


> You will make a full recovery.
> 
> What were your early symptoms? Did you take any supplements?


My early symptoms were loss of taste and smell and appetite and the body aches.  I only take a one a day vitamin and most days I forgot to take it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

@shahala Glad that you're ok and thank you for sharing your story.  Has anyone else in your home developed symptoms?



shahala said:


> I live in Nassau County Long Island.  In a house. I have been working  from home. I did go to Target wearing a mask and  gloves and proudly posted on my Instagram story that I was being safe. What a joke!  That was the last time I went outside  maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago.


If your symptoms started two weeks ago then that lines up with 14 days from your visit to Target.  Maynnn, I gotta keep trying to not let the gloves and mask lull me into a false sense of safety.


----------



## yaya24

Someone I know just posted this on her FB::


Long Post But please read it all.
It’s important!

Loss of taste. Loss of smell. Chills for two days straight. Deep cough. Tight chest. Wake up: can’t breathe. Go to bed: can’t breathe. Walk the hallways at work: can’t breathe. Go to the bathroom: can’t breathe. My temperatures at work never went over 97.1. 

Preexisting condition: Asthma.

After requesting a prescription, written by a MD for COVID-19 testing 2 times (March 27 & April 6, 2020) and being denied... After requesting COVID-19 testing 2 times(April 6, 2020 by 2 different doctors) and being denied... FINALLY on April 7, 2020 at 5:30pm I was tested for COVID-19.

On April 9, 2020 at 2:03pm, I got the call: I, tested POSITIVE FOR COVID-19! I was in SHOCK! My husband was in SHOCK. I was mad. He was mad. We are STILL mad. Did I pass COVID-19 to him? Our 8 month old puppy? My experience has been PURE HELL! I’m pissed both with my employer and my insurer. I will spare the details for now because William and I are figuring out our next steps and want to proceed methodically, cause there was negligence.

I will say this though: one doctor said to me “What will testing you do for you? We have limited testing; just presume you’re positive because your coworker was positive for COVID-19.” I’m not making this a black/white thing, because it’s not. However, being black I know how it feels to be seen as unimportant. To have my pain/health concerns overlooked, disregarded and dismissed is nothing new and I KNEW I HAD TO FIGHT FOR MY OWN LIFE! I was NOT going to stop until I was tested!

I contemplated even telling the masses. But here’s why I am telling all of you: THIS THING IS REAL! The symptoms are REAL. PLEASE STAY AT HOME! WEAR YOUR MASKS! STOP THE FAKE “SOCIAL DISTANCING” in the parking lots, church lots, school lots and even in your and other people’s homes! STAY IN THE HOUSE! PLEASE!

I understand we miss our friends and family believe me, you’re speaking of a woman who is used to going to her parents house EVERY other day after work. FaceTime is the BEST I can do because I cannot and WILL not put my family in harms way, especially my aging parents. It’s selfish and it’s very cruel.

I guess people don’t get it until they are fighting for their lives. Fighting to breathe. Fighting to even get tested. I literally went to cut strawberries on Wednesday and felt my face getting closer and closer to the ground!

Thank God William has been teleworking for the past month and was home. He had to run and get my nebulizer! All I could do was cry because I legit could not catch my breath!

I refuse to go to anyone’s ER or Urgent Care cause COVID-19 is loving it there. Just. STAY. HOME. PLEASE. Unless you’re an essential employee, just like me, and be safe. Wear your masks and protective gear.

I want to thank ALL of my friends, family, Will’s coworkers and my coworkers who have checked on me, sent care packages/groceries to our door step...William and I are forever grateful.

PS: William was tested on Friday and we are waiting his results.

With love,

Signed IOU


----------



## janaq2003

shahala said:


> Azithromycin.  Dioxycycline. Benzonatate. I was told I had Covid pneumonia.




Goodness... poor thing! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## shahala

Crackers Phinn said:


> @shahala Glad that you're ok and thank you for sharing your story.  Has anyone else in your home developed symptoms?
> 
> We believe my son and husband had a mild version. Right. Now I’m tying or regain my appetite.  I’m a girl who likes to eat so this is crazy to me not being able to eat. Lol
> 
> If your symptoms started two weeks ago then that lines up with 14 days from your visit to Target.  Maynnn, I gotta keep trying to not let the gloves and mask lull me into a false sense of safety.


----------



## nycutiepie

Crackers Phinn said:


> @shahala Glad that you're ok and thank you for sharing your story.  Has anyone else in your home developed symptoms?
> 
> 
> If your symptoms started two weeks ago then that lines up with 14 days from your visit to Target.  Maynnn, I gotta keep trying to not let the gloves and mask lull me into a false sense of safety.


Me too. I actually went to Target today and the supermarket.


----------



## nycutiepie

shahala said:


> I live in Nassau County Long Island.  In a house. I have been working  from home. I did go to Target wearing a mask and  gloves and proudly posted on my Instagram story that I was being safe. What a joke!  That was the last time I went outside  maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago.


Thanks for giving the details.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

B_Phlyy said:


> We have Walmart and Target and the both close at 8:30 PM- 9:00 PM. 2 weekends in a row I've went in between 7:15 - 7:30 PM. They still had stuff from that day and were also starting to restock for the next day. Both times I got groceries, TP, bleach, pet food and hygiene products.
> 
> Early morning runs always take a long time to get in and everything is already sold out when you get in.
> 
> I think I've all but abandoned hope for Costco. You just have to suck it up when you go because it's going to be a while.


The trick to getting in and out of Costco is to pick up a prescription. There'll be a line there too but it'll be a lot shorter. If I were able to find everything at Target or Walmart I probably wouldn't bother with Costco tbh. I haven't renewed my membership because I'm not prepared to stand in line to get inside or deal with the lines if I'm not picking up a prescription.


----------



## Layluh

@shahala praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## B_Phlyy

shahala said:


> I live in Nassau County Long Island.  In a house. I have been working  from home. I did go to Target wearing a mask and  gloves and proudly posted on my Instagram story that I was being safe. What a joke!  That was the last time I went outside  maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago.



Do you remember what you purchased and how did you check out? Praying for a full recovery to your health and appetite.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> I’ve been sick for 2 weeks and assumed I had the flu.  I went to the emergency room on Thursday night gasping for air , and unable to speak.  I was diagnosed Covid Pneumonia.  I was lucky to be in good health.  My oxygen level was 98 so as soon as they saw that they told me I would be going home.  I was sent home with 2 antibiotics and a cough suppressant.  I am so Grateful to be alive!  Still very weak because I lost my appetite and 13lbs. I am so happy I went to the emergency. All the folk remedies - boiling orange rind , onions garlic etc will not work if you are this sick    Feel free to ask questions.   I will answer if I can.


So you had secondary infections hence the antibiotics, right?  They didn’t give you anything for the virus. Your immune system fought the virus.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^They don’t have an antiviral confirmed to fight this yet


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is not true.



He needs to take a U.S. Government class. He cares nothing about The Constitution.


----------



## shahala

B_Phlyy said:


> Do you remember what you purchased and how did you check out? Praying for a full recovery to your health and appetite.



I bought 2 bags of ravioli which I haven’t even used as yet.  I paid by self check out wearing my gloves.


----------



## meka72

@shahala, wishing you a complete recovery. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> So you had secondary infections hence the antibiotics, right?  They didn’t give you anything for the virus. Your immune system fought the virus.



I don’t think I am cured as yet. The antibiotics will fight secondary infections from propping up. If I remember correctly.  The people who really need treatment are those whose oxygen level has fallen below 90. Because my mine was 98 and my lungs strong I didn’t need. An oxygen treatment.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shahala said:


> I bought 2 bags of ravioli which I haven’t even used as yet.  I paid by self check out wearing my gloves.


Did doctors say how you may have contracted it or do you have any idea what may have happened?


----------



## shahala

meka72 said:


> @shahala, wishing you a complete recovery. Thank you for sharing your experience.




Thank you,  I’m usually reserved but really felt compelled to share   I know you would appreciate  this   Before I got sick I started using PTR Vitamin C  and my skin was looking so smooth  and glowy in the emergency room. Then When I did FaceTime calls with my friends and family everyone was telling me How great I looked without make up. I know it’s vain but I felt so good to hear that lol.


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^They don’t have an antiviral confirmed to fight this yet


I’m just confirming what she told us.


----------



## shahala

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Did doctors say how you may have contracted it or do you have any idea what may have happened?



My doctor said that I’m in NY and my chances of catching it increased whenever I went outside.  I don’t know if she was joking because she was trying keep my spirits up with a few jokes.


----------



## shahala

Layluh said:


> @shahala praying for a speedy recovery![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## HappyAtLast

Can you share which YouTubers you're watching for this?





cece22 said:


> You're right it is a fact!!! I'm not knocking relying less on meat products and consuming healthier options. The problem is being forced to do that would cause supply/demand issues. Beyond human control.
> 
> I always knew if everybody adopted a healthy organic lifestyle it wouldn't be enough food to go around. Plus healthier options can be expensive, many can shop around and find lower priced options. But due to change in supply/demand these food items will no longer be affordable for the poor. But the reality of fresh organic produce/grains being the main food source for human is unrealistic on a worldwide scale. Especially in countries with drought.
> 
> I despise the way this country treats farmers.  We can't live without food yet farmers are an afterthought. The rich decision makers of this world are pushing us into a depression era. I've been watching depression era cooking videos recently before this all started. Go figure


----------



## meka72

shahala said:


> Thank you,  I’m usually reserved but really felt compelled to share   I know you would appreciate  this   Before I got sick I started using PTR Vitamin C  and my skin was looking so smooth  and glowy in the emergency room. Then When I did FaceTime calls with my friends and family everyone was telling me How great I looked without make up. I know it’s vain but I felt so good to hear that lol.


----------



## yamilee21

B_Phlyy said:


> ... I think I've all but abandoned hope for Costco. You just have to suck it up when you go because it's going to be a while.


I went to Costco on Saturday; got there around 2:30 pm and had to wait over an hour on line to get in, but, everything on my list was available, and since so few people are allowed in at one time, it was very easy and quick to shop. Checkout was very fast too - barely had to wait at all. Usually the line at checkout is the worst part of the trip.


----------



## Keen

@shahala Hope you get well.  Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## meka72

I posted about my friend’s uncle who had contracted C19. The doctors put him on the cocktail that Garbage has been touting (z-pack and hydrochroquine (sp)). After improving over the course of 1-2 days, this morning he took a turn for the worse. The z-pack caused heart issues and his lungs have declined.


----------



## cece22

HappyAtLast said:


> Can you share which YouTubers you're watching for this?


I just happened to come across and watch these YouTuber's. Also other videos about people feeding their families on very low budgets.


----------



## nycutiepie

shahala said:


> My doctor said that I’m in NY and my chances of catching it increased whenever I went outside.  I don’t know if she was joking because she was trying keep my spirits up with a few jokes.


This ish scares me...I’m in NY too. I’m in Westchester. I go to the grocery with mask, gloves and wipes and homemade sanitizer which is damn near pure alcohol but we are clearly still in danger. It doesn’t seem like you did anything to overexpose yourself.

I also like your vanity and nothing wrong with looking cute in the ER.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Sorry to hear this. Praying.


meka72 said:


> I posted about my friend’s uncle who had contracted C19. The doctors put him on the cocktail that Garbage has been touting (z-pack and hydrochroquine (sp)). After improving over the course of 1-2 days, this morning he took a turn for the worse. The z-pack caused heart issues and his lungs have declined.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

meka72 said:


> I posted about my friend’s uncle who had contracted C19. The doctors put him on the cocktail that Garbage has been touting (z-pack and hydrochroquine (sp)). After improving over the course of 1-2 days, this morning he took a turn for the worse. The z-pack caused heart issues and his lungs have declined.


Praying he hangs in there and starts to improve.  Are they sure it's the z pack  that caused the heart issue.  I know hydroxychloroquine does.  Is he a candidate for ECMO at all??


----------



## Chicoro

King of Sorrow said:


> Yes! Jessie is obviously his favorite.
> 
> The feed usually kicks in for me when they walk into the room. I don't know what site you're watching it from but I always watch it from the governor.ny.gov website. The page usually refreshes 5-15 minutes before he comes on to display a button to watch it live. You can't rewind or pause on the site, though. I also prefer to watch it there, live, because when it's posted on his YouTube page they cut out the reporters' questions. The presentations are nice but the reporters help with getting him to clarify and expound on things.



I got the inside info now because of you. I watch it from YouTube live from MSNBC or one of the news channels on YouTube. 

I will try to watch it from the gov site today. Hope it supports my French Connection!

Do I use the same link you provided for that 2 o'clock session, from yesterday? Thank you so much again!


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> I posted about my friend’s uncle who had contracted C19. The doctors put him on the cocktail that Garbage has been touting (z-pack and hydrochroquine (sp)). After improving over the course of 1-2 days, this morning he took a turn for the worse. The z-pack caused heart issues and his lungs have declined.


Was zinc a part of what they gave him?  I heard zinc is key with that drug. It’s supposed to be the 3:
The drug
Z pack
Zinc


----------



## Chicoro

@shahala 

Thank you for taking the time to be transparent and for explaining and answering questions about your bout with Covid-19. Continue to mend and care for yourself.


----------



## Chicoro

In light of what @shahala shared: She went out with gloves and a mask to Target to shop. I found some videos for us that explain how to remove our gloves and a masks like medical staff.

My nurse friend in France was alarmed when I told her I wore gloves out when I have to buy food. Her concern was that I could infect myself using them. Here are some videos that help us better understand how the 'average' non-medical person can put on and take off gloves, masks, goggles or what they call collectively 'ppe'.



*She works at an animal clinic. No shade or disrespect intended toward my LHCF family.


I tried to find something short to the point and recent. I will post another longer one by a medical person in another post.


Example 1: How to remove the PPE properly according to the CDC


Example 2: How to remove the PPE properly according to the CDC

How to Put on Proper PPE as described by CDC


----------



## Chicoro

This video is 9 minutes. 

This is a nurse and she is showing you how to put on PPE based upon the test standards. It was made 3 years ago.


----------



## Chicoro

@shahala 's situation exhibits why we must wear gloves and masks when we go out. Somebody was either asymptomatic and may not have presented any symptoms, or was yet to present symptoms or someone was symptomatic and went to the store anyway. My vote is for that there was an asymptomatic vector or carrier present. It could even have been a child.

Yes, I'm implicating a baby! 

I'm not making light of the severity of the situation, though. 

Whoever it was, there was enough of a viral load to infect other people. We will never know.






_Pondering: Open Market vs Covered Grocery Store_

I am starting to wonder if it might be better to go to sparsely populated open air food market, as early as possible to avoid crowds, than to go to shop in a closed in supermarket facility.

I have seen several videos where they say to air out the sick room by opening the windows. This makes the particles disperse into the atmosphere immediately,as they are so light. They just float away, almost are sucked away by the wind.

I have also seen many videos that state that Covid-19 can and does travel through air conditioning systems, and infects others. Grocery stores are closed in and use air conditioning.

I am not sure if open markets are functioning in France. I do go to stores that have their produce displayed outside, out in the open.













At my local _epicerie_, he has cheese, cream, vegetables, fruit, pasta, juice, hot sauce [Yes!] and enough other things to make a complete meal without meat. He does not carry any meat.

His store is completely open at the front. 

The only limitation is he requires cash. I can look out my window and see his store at the cross street. He has very high quality produce. I went there to support his small business. 

In retrospect, it probably is the safest place to shop:

Open to air
No air conditioning
Fruit and vegetables constantly washed by fresh air
Only 1 to 2 people can physically shop there at once
Less traffic at one time

High turn over of produce and items
Lower viral load than grocery store


----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> [...] We buy a lot of snacks for the girls but they inhale fresh fruit so we are always running for that and _yogurt._ [...]





Tip: Homemade Yogurt From Powdered Milk!


@naturalgyrl5199

_I noticed that you stated that you buy lots of yogurt_. This recipe may be of some interest to you.

After 3 attempts, I finally was able to successfully make yogurt from powdered milk. Once you can figure out what works for you, with the tools you have, then it becomes simple and cheap. Once you have your first successful batch, you will only need to buy powdered milk.

I put the details in_ The Living on Less thread_. Here's the link for you:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-living-on-less-thread.738439/page-18#post-25462757

EDIT: 

My batch of yogurt came out like honey, it was stringy but still edible. 

Also, at some point your culture will give out and you will have to buy more starter or some yogurt to start another culture!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I just lost a fellow nurse last night from covid. She had asthma and was in her 50s. She was one of the first experienced nurses who was really kind to me as a new nurse and I’ll never forget her.


----------



## Chicoro

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I just lost a fellow nurse last night from covid. She had asthma and was in her 50s. She was one of the first experienced nurses who was really kind to me as a new nurse and I’ll never forget her.



I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss, @Leeda.the.Paladin .  And because you will not forget her, she will continue to live on in your memories.

If you are working as a nurse, please continue to be vigilant and care for yourself.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

@shahala Im glad to hear you are recovering!


----------



## moneychaser

nycutiepie said:


> This ish scares me...I’m in NY too. I’m in Westchester. I go to the grocery with mask, gloves and wipes and homemade sanitizer which is damn near pure alcohol but we are clearly still in danger. It doesn’t seem like you did anything to overexpose yourself.
> 
> I also like your vanity and nothing wrong with looking cute in the ER.



Wear glasses too


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> Before I got sick I started using PTR Vitamin C and my skin was looking so smooth and glowy in the emergency room.


Too bad you weren't taking Vitamin C internally as well. lol.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> Too bad you weren't taking Vitamin C internally as well. lol.



I was! Lol. And was eating tons of oranges! They were one of the few things that stayed down.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> I was! Lol. And was eating tons of oranges! They were one of the few things that stayed down.


You said upthread you were only taking a multi..... 

Anyhoo, keep taking it till you are out of the woods....


----------



## B_Phlyy

Sorry to hear of the loss of your colleague @Leeda.the.Paladin



Chicoro said:


> In light of what @shahala shared: She went out with gloves and a mask to Target to shop. I found some videos for us that explain how to remove our gloves and a masks like medical staff.
> 
> My nurse friend in France was alarmed when I told her I wore gloves out when I have to buy food. Her concern was that I could infect myself using them. Here are some videos that help us better understand how the 'average' non-medical person can put on and take off gloves, masks, goggles or what they call collectively 'ppe'.
> 
> 
> 
> *She works at an animal clinic. No shade or disrespect intended toward my LHCF family.
> 
> 
> I tried to find something short to the point and recent. I will post another longer one by a medical person in another post.
> 
> 
> Example 1: How to remove the PPE properly according to the CDC
> 
> 
> Example 2: How to remove the PPE properly according to the CDC
> 
> How to Put on Proper PPE as described by CDC



They distributed the little pamphlet to us to reference. Luckily we're only having to use it 3-4 times a week as we're getting better about triaging sick patients to stay home or go to our urgent care center.

And slightly OT, but still important (as we are members of a hair board), I refuse to wear my hair down at work now. Not that I straighten it or anything to have it down, but I just don't want the risk. I'm all about the bun life now.


----------



## shahala

SpiritJunkie said:


> Sorry to hear this. Praying.





vevster said:


> You said upthread you were only taking a multi.....
> 
> Anyhoo, keep taking it till you are out of the woods....



I meant I was getting my vitamin C through oranges.


----------



## gn1g

I heard a  news reporters say keep your windows closed at home.   Struck me kind of strange, as I do not wear PPE outdoors, although I see Chinese people wearing the mask any an everywhere all the time.  I guess because it is airborne.


----------



## werenumber2

Crackers Phinn said:


> If your symptoms started two weeks ago then that lines up with 14 days from your visit to Target.  Maynnn, I gotta keep trying to not let the gloves and mask lull me into a false sense of safety.



I think you’re much better protected now with the new mask mandate. I went grocery shopping in early March, and I could count on one hand the number of people wearing face coverings. Unless it’s a properly fitted N95, a mask won’t do much to protect you if 90% of people in the store (not even counting employees) aren’t wearing masks as well. But of course they were telling folks back then that masks were unnecessary


----------



## cece22

Ladies please dont forget goggles protect your eyes. The virus can transmit through the eyes as well. I wear mines while shopping. https://www.aao.org/eye-health/tips-prevention/coronavirus-covid19-eye-infection-pinkeye

Gloves are not as important to me because,
I only have one box, and the contamination risk is so high. I wash my hands and use sanitizer. I would be blowing through 2-3 pairs of gloves a  trip.


----------



## Chicoro

gn1g said:


> I heard a  news reporters say keep your windows closed at home.   Struck me kind of strange, as I do not wear PPE outdoors, although I see Chinese people wearing the mask any an everywhere all the time.  I guess because it is airborne.



My understanding is the exact opposite about the windows. I've read that it is better to open the windows. This is one video example.


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> Sorry to hear of the loss of your colleague @Leeda.the.Paladin
> 
> 
> 
> They distributed the little pamphlet to us to reference. Luckily we're only having to use it 3-4 times a week as we're getting better about triaging sick patients to stay home or go to our urgent care center.
> 
> And slightly OT, but still important (as we are members of a hair board), I refuse to wear my hair down at work now. Not that I straighten it or anything to have it down, but I just don't want the risk. I'm all about the bun life now.



I think it is good you wear a bun. 

I would encourage a covering for the entire head. Hair is a fiber. Therefore, the virus particles can get in the hair. Now add that we wash about 1 x per week and that creates more potential issues.

Whenever I go out, I cover my head with a scarf and then put on a hat. But, I don't cover my bun. It sticks out the back of my scarf. That would be ideal if I covered my hair completely. I would assume that most viral transfer, that causes infection, is going to from a frontal transfer. Meaning, stuff in your face is what can get you sick. Therefore, an exposed bun or ponytail in the back would seem to be less of an issue.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Chicoro said:


> @shahala 's situation exhibits why we must wear gloves and masks when we go out. Somebody was either asymptomatic and may not have presented any symptoms, or was yet to present symptoms or someone was symptomatic and went to the store anyway. My vote is for that there was an asymptomatic vector or carrier present. It could even have been a child.
> 
> Yes, I'm implicating a baby!
> 
> I'm not making light of the severity of the situation, though.
> 
> Whoever it was, there was enough of a viral load to infect other people. We will never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pondering: Open Market vs Covered Grocery Store_
> 
> I am starting to wonder if it might be better to go to sparsely populated open air food market, as early as possible to avoid crowds, than to go to shop in a closed in supermarket facility.
> 
> I have seen several videos where they say to air out the sick room by opening the windows. This makes the particles disperse into the atmosphere immediately,as they are so light. They just float away, almost are sucked away by the wind.
> 
> I have also seen many videos that state that Covid-19 can and does travel through air conditioning systems, and infects others. Grocery stores are closed in and use air conditioning.
> 
> I am not sure if open markets are functioning in France. I do go to stores that have their produce displayed outside, out in the open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my local _epicerie_, he has cheese, cream, vegetables, fruit, pasta, juice, hot sauce [Yes!] and enough other things to make a complete meal without meat. He does not carry any meat.
> 
> His store is completely open at the front.
> 
> The only limitation is he requires cash. I can look out my window and see his store at the cross street. He has very high quality produce. I went there to support his small business.
> 
> In retrospect, it probably is the safest place to shop:
> 
> Open to air
> No air conditioning
> Fruit and vegetables constantly washed by fresh air
> Only 1 to 2 people can physically shop there at once
> Less traffic at one time
> 
> High turn over of produce and items
> Lower viral load than grocery store


Farmers market is the best option . Fewer people picking, packing and loading food along with it being outside lowers risk dramatically. 

Vendors still prefer cash, so if you have the exact amount or at least to the nearest dollar that helps.


----------



## UmSumayyah

gn1g said:


> I heard a  news reporters say keep your windows closed at home.   Struck me kind of strange, as I do not wear PPE outdoors, although I see Chinese people wearing the mask any an everywhere all the time.  I guess because it is airborne.


Yeah. ... no.


----------



## King of Sorrow

Chicoro said:


> I got the inside info now because of you. I watch it from YouTube live from MSNBC or one of the news channels on YouTube.
> 
> I will try to watch it from the gov site today. Hope it supports my French Connection!
> 
> Do I use the same link you provided for that 2 o'clock session, from yesterday? Thank you so much again!



Yup, same link. He's usually scheduled to come on at 11.30am so I go to the site 5-10 minutes before, click the link to watch live, and just let the waiting music play until it starts.


----------



## Chicoro

The virus is most definitely airborne.

Now, they are saying that 50% to 80% of people with the virus are asymptomatic. That means these folks can be super spreaders.




Conclusion:You need to test everybody.


Does that mean that all of us, each one of  us needs to have _two _(2) types of  tests, one of each?

The first type of test I'm referencing is an_ antigen test_, which shows if you currently have Covid-19. An antigen test that has a high level of efficacy should be able to detect low levels of Covid 19 infection
If you test positive you need to trace your contacts.

If you test positive you need to isolate and quarantine yourself.

The second type of test I'm referencing is an _antibody test_, which shows if you had Covid-19 but you do not have an active infection at the moment of the test. This would be good assuming that once you get COVID -19 you have an immunity to the virus, that stops you from getting reinfected for up to eighteen months.

Question:
Does everyone need to get both types of tests?


----------



## Chicoro

King of Sorrow said:


> Yup, same link. He's usually scheduled to come on at 11.30am so I go to the site 5-10 minutes before, click the link to watch live, and just let the waiting music play until it starts.



I usually tune in, via some news channel on YouTube,  at 5:30 pm my time, here in Lyon, France. I believe the time difference from France to New York is 6 hours. It's 9 hours from Los Angeles to Lyon, France.

It's about 4:45 pm right now. I'll head on over and try to claim my space, going through the government link you provided, in about 30 more minutes.

_@King of Sorrow 
I don't see the link to watch live!!!!!!!! 
I'm on the 'pressroom' page. Should I go somewhere else?

I found the live button!!!!_


----------



## meka72

SpiritJunkie said:


> Sorry to hear this. Praying.





Jmartjrmd said:


> Praying he hangs in there and starts to improve.  Are they sure it's the z pack  that caused the heart issue.  I know hydroxychloroquine does.  Is he a candidate for ECMO at all??





vevster said:


> Was zinc a part of what they gave him?  I heard zinc is key with that drug. It’s supposed to be the 3:
> The drug
> Z pack
> Zinc


Thanks ladies! I hope he pulls through but my friend seems to think that they need to accept the inevitable. Things are further complicated by his spouse refusal to share info with his family. A nurse is sharing info with my friend’s mother. 

I went back to check and this is what the doctors gave him:

Azithromycin
Plaquenil same as (Hydroxychloroquine)
Cesefine
Zinc Sulfate


----------



## meka72

Jmartjrmd said:


> Praying he hangs in there and starts to improve.  Are they sure it's the z pack  that caused the heart issue.  I know hydroxychloroquine does.  Is he a candidate for ECMO at all??


Maybe I misunderstood what my friend’s text meant. This is what she said: 
“Per cardiologist Z-pac stopped because of heart rhythm.”


----------



## Chicoro

Low Infection Areas = You get antigen testing!
High Infection Areas = You get antibody testing!

I just started re-listening to Gov Cuomo's briefing with the other governors he did yesterday, Monday, April 13th, at 2:00 pm EST.  Governor Lamont of Connecticut answered my question about testing. _He suggests:_


Perform antigen testing on people in those areas with low infection rates.
Perform antibody testing on people in those areas with high infection rates.
_He adds that [the results and data] will help to put together a system to help get people back to work [safely]._

Starts at around the  10:00 minute mark on the video:
https://www.governor.ny.gov/news/go...vernor-wolf-governor-carney-governor-raimondo


----------



## B_Phlyy

Chicoro said:


> I think it is good you wear a bun.
> 
> I would encourage a covering for the entire head. Hair is a fiber. Therefore, the virus particles can get in the hair. Now add that we wash about 1 x per week and that creates more potential issues.
> 
> Whenever I go out, I cover my head with a scarf and then put on a hat. But, I don't cover my bun. It sticks out the back of my scarf. That would be ideal if I covered my hair completely. I would assume that most viral transfer, that causes infection, is going to from a frontal transfer. Meaning, stuff in your face is what can get you sick. Therefore, an exposed bun or ponytail in the back would seem to be less of an issue.



I'm looking into making a turban but fabric is at a premium now. They don't have any surgical caps I like on the site I normally order from.

And despite my best efforts, people still come up and tap Nurse B_Phlyy on the shoulder in COVID-19 healthcare facilities.  Claiming they said my name but didn't want to yell through the mask since it appears I didn't hear. I'd rather you yell than touch me. So yeah, even my bun in the back may have people breathing on it.


----------



## vevster

Great News!  A few months ago, I purchased an at home testing system.  It was in the final phase of development.

Anyway, they kept pushing the ship date but today they said they were acquired by another company and have added COVID antibody testing to the system!  Since I was an early adopter, I get it for free!  So, I can do my own COVID antibody test in the privacy of my own home.  Exciting!


----------



## Chicoro

B_Phlyy said:


> I'm looking into making a turban but fabric is at a premium now. They don't have any surgical caps I like on the site I normally order from.
> 
> And despite my best efforts, people still come up and tap Nurse B_Phlyy on the shoulder in COVID-19 healthcare facilities.  Claiming they said my name but didn't want to yell through the mask since it appears I didn't hear. I'd rather you yell than touch me. So yeah, even my bun in the back may have people breathing on it.



Put some cling wrap or a plastic baggie on. Then wrap that with something. You won't need as much fabric.


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> Great News!  A few months ago, I purchased an at home testing system.  It was in the final phase of development.
> 
> Anyway, they kept pushing the ship date but today they said they were acquired by another company and have added COVID antibody testing to the system!  Since I was an early adopter, I get it for free!  So, I can do my own COVID antibody test in the privacy of my own home.  Exciting!



Keep us posted. What system did you purchase?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Chicoro said:


> Tip: Homemade Yogurt From Powdered Milk!
> 
> 
> @naturalgyrl5199
> 
> _I noticed that you stated that you buy lots of yogurt_. This recipe may be of some interest to you.
> 
> After 3 attempts, I finally was able to successfully make yogurt from powdered milk. Once you can figure out what works for you, with the tools you have, then it becomes simple and cheap. Once you have your first successful batch, you will only need to buy powdered milk.
> 
> I put the details in_ The Living on Less thread_. Here's the link for you:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-living-on-less-thread.738439/page-18#post-25462757
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> My batch of yogurt came out like honey, it was stringy but still edible.
> 
> Also, at some point your culture will give out and you will have to buy more starter or some yogurt to start another culture!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> Keep us posted. What system did you purchase?


Previously Bloom Health, now Vessel Health


----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thank you!!!!



My pleasure.

I have some caveats. My stuff came out stringy but good. There are literally 100 videos on Youtube. I cobbled together the various ones using milk powder and created or refined the process based on what I had. 

I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Layluh

Well my job is going to be doing free antibody/antigen testing soon for employees and all household members.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Keen said:


> Cost of living is cheaper.  You can buy materials and labor for less.  If things or wages start to get expensive in China, they literal manipulate their currency so it remain cheaper to buy from them.
> 
> 
> We as *Americans will need to make a conscious decision to buy local*, *which cost more,* or *continue to be at the mercy of China*.


Which is why Cheeto aggravates me to NO END. He vacillates from saying "China is taking advantage of us" (And he is RIGHT!) to "well President Xi and I are friends, and he is a great man."
But he isn't addressing the labor issues.
He isn't addressing the trademark and patent issues that has been a problem for more than 2 decades----however the flipside is....China is the reason cost of  goods have been cheaper since the 2000s.....

Did ya'll know that NOBODY manufactures antibiotics in the US anymore?
Do you know WHY antibiotics are as cheap as $4/30 day supply now?
Do ya'll understand that if they decided to stop making antibiotics (its all made in China) we'd be screwed and the hospital system would IMPLODE?
China has us by the BEANS.
I will give it to Trump that he says he cut a deal where they have to agree to spend $250B to invest on US Goods. Because we were doing all the buying with the understanding that the benefit to us was cheap prices. However, we need to demand they do more, and we need some kind of reset to really see if we can make more goods in the US (local) or there will be a war.


----------



## vevster

Layluh said:


> Well my job is going to be doing free antibody/antigen testing soon for employees and all household members.


If only the states were like your job!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Also--
While prevention is the MOST IDEAL situation.....Preparedness save lives and can shorten illness. I believe this Cheeto is going to open things up and put us all at risk but I am resigned to the fact that the economy is so structurally poor, we wouldn't be able to withstand the status quo as of today (4/14/20) for more than a couple more months. Last month I predicted a 2nd stimulus package and the 1st one is barely out and they are asking for another. Bernie Sanders called it and I believed it as soon as he said it.
I'm going to order some masks with my kids' name on it and have many for them, because I cannot continue homeschooling for 12 months. But I don't trust that the virulence of this thing isn't serious. We had a kid's parent refuse to cancel their spring break trip to the UK and tested positive (Elem. School age). People were mad it was shared on the local news but I think it was good so people can try and take it serious. If you have loved ones in a nursing home, pull them out. My point is that I had a day dream last week that my daughter was wearing a mask in school. Dr. Fauci has been saying "new normal" and mask wearing is part of that I believe. I will be teaching her to wear it on the van ride to school and on the play ground...and prompting her to remember to put it in her bag. They want to open schools here in FL as early as May 1st. I don't know how I feel. She is dying to see her classmates again but my area is like in 7th-8th place behind Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Palm Beach, Orlando areas which have surged. Then if these daggone kids come in for the summer....from college (I live in a college town with 2 major Uni's and 2 small colleges)....we are really doomed. Not to mention how over 30-40% of Florida Natives attend college...in my city.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Social media is winning.  That is all.


----------



## Chicoro

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Social media is winning.  That is all.



What do you mean? I don't understand the context.


----------



## meka72

Just ordered a sewing machine so that I can sew some face masks using anti-allergen pillowcases (thanks to whomever shared that in this thread). I plan on adding a pocket to add a piece of furnace filter.

ETA: not going to use the furnace filter because of the possibility of fiberglass. I will use coffee filters instead.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

For those of you taking vitamin c, how much are you taking?


----------



## Lute

Black Ambrosia said:


> For those of you taking vitamin c, how much are you taking?



I take 500 mg, but I mostly take Vitamin D2 (50,000 - 1 pill a week or take the daily supplement when i run out) , and cod liver oil. From what I read Vitamin D works with your immune system and POC lack in that.


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Emergency room doctor, near death with coronavirus, saved with experimental treatment



By Richard Read Seattle Bureau Chief 

April 13, 2020

10:48 PM


Facebook
Twitter
LinkedIn
Email
SEATTLE — 
As critically ill, elderly patients streamed into his emergency room outside Seattle, Dr. Ryan Padgett quickly came to understand how deadly COVID-19 could be.

Of the first two dozen or so he saw, not a single one survived.

It took longer for Padgett and his colleagues at EvergreenHealth Medical Center — the first hospital in the country to treat multiple coronavirus patients — to learn how easily the disease could spread.

Advertisement

At first, the medical workers wore only surgical masks and gloves. Later, they were told to wear respirators and other gear, but the equipment was unfamiliar and Padgett couldn’t be certain he put it on and took it off correctly each time. 

A 6-foot-3, 250-pound former football star who played for Northwestern in the 1996 Rose Bowl, he wasn’t fazed by much. 

Advertisement

“To worry about myself, as a 44-year-old healthy man, didn’t even cross my mind,” he said in an interview Monday.

But on March 12, with his wedding day two months away, Padgett became the patient.

Soon after being admitted to his own hospital with a fever, cough and difficulty breathing, he was placed on a ventilator. Five days after that, his lungs and kidneys were failing, his heart was in trouble, and doctors figured he had a day or so to live.

Advertisement

He owes his survival to an elite team of doctors who tried an experimental treatment pioneered in China and used on the sickest of all COVID-19 patients.

Lessons from his dramatic recovery could help doctors worldwide treat other extremely ill COVID-19 patients.

Advertisement

“This is a movie-like save, it doesn’t happen in the real world often,” Padgett said. “I was just a fortunate recipient of people who said, ‘We are not done. We are going to go into an experimental realm to try and save your life.’"

Once his colleagues at EvergreenHealth realized they had run out of options, they called Swedish Medical Center, one of two Seattle hospitals that has a machine known as an ECMO, which replaces the functions of the heart and lungs. 

But even after the hospital admitted him, doctors there had to figure out why he was so profoundly sick.

Advertisement

Based on the astronomical level of inflammation in his body and reports written by Chinese and Italian physicians who had treated the sickest COVID-19 patients, the doctors came to believe that it was not the disease itself killing him but his own immune system.

It had gone haywire and began to attack itself — a syndrome known as a “cytokine storm.” 

The immune system normally uses proteins called cytokines as weapons in fighting a disease. For unknown reasons in some COVID-19 patients, the immune system first fails to respond quickly enough and then floods the body with cytokines, destroying blood vessels and filling the lungs with fluid.

Advertisement

The doctors tried a drug called Actemra, which was designed to treat rheumatoid arthritis but also approved in 2017 to treat cytokine storms in cancer patients.

“Our role was to quiet the storm,” said Dr. Samuel Youssef, a cardiac surgeon. “Dr. Padgett was able to clear the virus” once his immune system was back in balance.

Advertisement

Dr. Matt Hartman, a cardiologist, said that after four days on the immunosuppressive drug, supplemented by high-dose vitamin C and other therapies, the level of oxygen in Padgett’s blood improved dramatically. On March 23, doctors were able to take him off life support.

Four days later, they removed his breathing tube. He slowly came out of his sedated coma, at first imagining that he was in the top floor of the Space Needle converted to a COVID ward.

He soon became more conscious of his surroundings and had a FaceTime conversation with family members, who hadn’t been able to visit because of the hospital’s coronavirus lockdown.

Advertisement

More coronavirus coverage

“It’s an incredible thing to survive a brush with death and not be able to see and be with your most loved people,” Padgett said. “And when everyone on staff who comes to see you has to be in a spacesuit, you just feel like this pariah. The isolation was pretty devastating at times.”

On March 31, balloons, gifts and letters came in the door. It was his 45th birthday. “My birthday cake was an ice chip,” he said, recalling how grateful he was for his first sustenance by mouth.

Advertisement

As Padgett got to know Youssef, Hartman and other team members, they told him about a 33-year-old woman — a mother of three — who was in the hospital as well, also having experienced a cytokine storm. He saw the team’s excitement when they tried the approach on her, and she too recovered.

Padgett went home on April 5. He said Monday that he faced a long, slow recovery, physically and cognitively. He expects to be a better doctor, reminded how devastating an illness can be to a patient and a family.

Returning to the ER won’t be easy, he said. “But that’s my home, that’s what I do,” he said. “I enjoy that everyone-in-the-foxhole mentality.”

Advertisement

And one day before then, Padgett and his fiancee, Connie Kinsley, plan to have a small wedding ceremony with a few friends on their boat moored on a Seattle lake.


----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


> For those of you taking vitamin c, how much are you taking?


I started taking 1000 mg liposomal vitamin c.


----------



## BayouBelle

meka72 said:


> Just ordered a sewing machine so that I can sew some face masks using anti-allergen pillowcases (thanks to whomever shared that in this thread). I plan on adding a pocket to add a piece of furnace filter.


The pocket for a filter is such a good idea! Thanks


----------



## Chicoro

Respiratory Assistance Levels and Support with oxygen being lowest level of support and ECMO being the highest level of support.

1. Oxygen 
2.CPAP machine 
3.Intubation (Ventilator/Respirator) 70% to 80% death rate
4.extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO)  about 400 centers in the US

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extracorporeal_membrane_oxygenation
ECMO:

_"Extracorporeal Membrane Oxygenation. Extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO) is a technique of life support that consists of diverting a fraction of the patient's blood flow (BF) through an artificial lung for gas exchange (oxygenation and carbon dioxide [CO2] removal) and then returning it to the patient." _









https://www.elso.org/Registry/SupportDocuments/CenterIDList.aspx


----------



## meka72

BayouBelle said:


> The pocket for a filter is such a good idea! Thanks


I tried to find the link where I first saw that idea but can’t seem to find it. If you google “face mask” along with “filter merv 13” (the filter rating), you should find multiple resources.

If you try it, I hope that you come back and let us know how it worked for you.

ETA: I did a deep dive on filter ratings. The higher the rating, the better. I landed on merv 13 because it was the most affordable to me and  easiest to get (even though delivery is delayed). IIRC, merv 16 is hospital level rating but that was more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

meka72 said:


> I tried to find the link where I first saw that idea but can’t seem to find it. If you google “face mask” along with “filter merv 13” (the filter rating), you should find multiple resources.
> 
> If you try it, I hope that you come back and let us know how it worked for you.
> 
> ETA: I did a deep dive on filter ratings. The higher the rating, the better. I landed on merv 13 because it was the most affordable to me and  easiest to get (even though delivery is delayed). IIRC, merv 16 is hospital level rating but that was more than I wanted to spend.


Be careful girl.  The vaccum bag/furnace people have made statements saying their filters contain spun  fiberglass and are not safe for mask making.

This lady had some good suggestions or I've seen blue shop towels as reccomendations.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> For those of you taking vitamin c, how much are you taking?


I take 4,000 to 6,000 mg in a divided dose per day.


----------



## meka72

Jmartjrmd said:


> Be careful girl.  The vaccum bag/furnace people have made statements saying their filters contain spun  fiberglass and are not safe for mask making.
> 
> This lady had some good suggestions or I've seen blue shop towels as reccomendations.


Thanks! I came across an article that raised that concern. I’ll double check whether the filters I ordered have concerning ingredients.


----------



## momi

There was an article I read last week stating that 30% or so of those tested in Chicago already had antibodies for CV19.  I honestly suspect many of us have already had the virus and recovered.

Earlier this year I was out of work for a week with what I thought was the flu.  In retrospect, I wonder if it was CV19 because I haven't had the flu in I don't know how long and I never get the flu shot. 
A doctor that tested positive said all she experienced was a sore throat and post-nasal drip for a few days.  Most media stories portray the virus as a near to death sentence, but all cases are not that severe.


----------



## momi

meka72 said:


> I tried to find the link where I first saw that idea but can’t seem to find it. If you google “face mask” along with “filter merv 13” (the filter rating), you should find multiple resources.
> 
> If you try it, I hope that you come back and let us know how it worked for you.
> 
> ETA: I did a deep dive on filter ratings. The higher the rating, the better. I landed on merv 13 because it was the most affordable to me and  easiest to get (even though delivery is delayed). IIRC, merv 16 is hospital level rating but that was more than I wanted to spend.




I've been sewing a modified version of the Olson mask - it has a pocket for a filter and a nose bridge for a secure fit.



The deaconess pattern is another option - that may be easier to sew depending on the skill level.

https://www.deaconess.com/How-to-make-a-Face-Mask

For filter inserts Ive been using the blue shop towels...

Please ask me any questions if you need to!


----------



## nycutiepie

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I just lost a fellow nurse last night from covid. She had asthma and was in her 50s. She was one of the first experienced nurses who was really kind to me as a new nurse and I’ll never forget her.


I’m so very sorry for your loss.  My mother is a retired RN and I grew up admiring her and her colleagues. God bless you.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Chicoro said:


> Respiratory Assistance Levels and Support with oxygen being lowest level of support and ECMO being the highest level of support.
> 
> 1. Oxygen
> 2.CPAP machine
> 3.Intubation (Ventilator/Respirator) 70% to 80% death rate
> 4.extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO)  about 400 centers in the US
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extracorporeal_membrane_oxygenation
> ECMO:
> 
> _"Extracorporeal Membrane Oxygenation. Extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO) is a technique of life support that consists of diverting a fraction of the patient's blood flow (BF) through an artificial lung for gas exchange (oxygenation and carbon dioxide [CO2] removal) and then returning it to the patient." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.elso.org/Registry/SupportDocuments/CenterIDList.aspx


I used to run the ECMO pump in really sick babies.  It's a scary machine to work with.  Way back in the day when I trained in Washington DC at their choldrens hospital we put baby pigs on.  Now they have simulation labs.  
I'll never forget the day we had a baby on the pump and it just stopped working.  Never been so scared in my life.  The perfusionist was in the OR and not available to come help.  By the grace of God we got that thing working again.
It's not available everywhere and requires a lot of resources to run.  We had to be 2:1... two nurses to the baby plus a dedicated RT to run it.  Plus so few people are trained on it often the people that can run it have to work many shifts in a row to run it.
I think it could help a lot more people but the number of pumps available and people to run it plus the length of time that might be required to be on it is an issue.  And not that it should matter but the cost as well.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Previously Bloom Health, now Vessel Health


This looks really interesting. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to research it. The pricing is very affordable. 



vevster said:


> I take 4,000 to 6,000 mg in a divided dose per day.


I've heard high doses are effective but hadn't considered taking that much. I think I take around 2,000 - 2,500 mg.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> This looks really interesting. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to research it. The pricing is very affordable.
> 
> 
> I've heard high doses are effective but hadn't considered taking that much. I think I take around 2,000 - 2,500 mg.


Imagine trying to go to bowel tolerance and backing off!  Remember, they are giving Vitamin C IVs to covid patients in China.....


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Imagine trying to go to bowel tolerance and backing off!  Remember, they are giving Vitamin C IVs to covid patients in China.....


Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Chicoro

Jmartjrmd said:


> I used to run the ECMO pump in really sick babies.  It's a scary machine to work with.  Way back in the day when I trained in Washington DC at their choldrens hospital we put baby pigs on.  Now they have simulation labs.
> I'll never forget the day we had a baby on the pump and it just stopped working.  Never been so scared in my life.  The perfusionist was in the OR and not available to come help.  By the grace of God we got that thing working again.
> It's not available everywhere and requires a lot of resources to run.  We had to be 2:1... two nurses to the baby plus a dedicated RT to run it.  Plus so few people are trained on it often the people that can run it have to work many shifts in a row to run it.
> I think it could help a lot more people but the number of pumps available and people to run it plus the length of time that might be required to be on it is an issue.  And not that it should matter but the cost as well.



Thank you for personalizing this post. I posted about ECMO for the reasons you  listed . It is very specialized and not available for most people.

You must be a _Super Nurse with Super Skills_. They don't let just anybody get close to those machines.


----------



## Chicoro

Couple invents a way to clean masks allowing N95 to be used up to 22 times:


----------



## meka72

I decided to be safe and canceled the order on my furnace filter. I’ll use a coffee filter instead. Thanks for encouraging me not to take my fear too far. 

FYI @BayouBelle 



Jmartjrmd said:


> Be careful girl.  The vaccum bag/furnace people have made statements saying their filters contain spun  fiberglass and are not safe for mask making.
> 
> This lady had some good suggestions or I've seen blue shop towels as reccomendations.


----------



## meka72

@Leeda.the.Paladin, I’m sorry to hear your friend has passed. May her memory be a blessing to you.


----------



## dicapr

momi said:


> There was an article I read last week stating that 30% or so of those tested in Chicago already had antibodies for CV19.  I honestly suspect many of us have already had the virus and recovered.
> 
> Earlier this year I was out of work for a week with what I thought was the flu.  In retrospect, I wonder if it was CV19 because I haven't had the flu in I don't know how long and I never get the flu shot.
> A doctor that tested positive said all she experienced was a sore throat and post-nasal drip for a few days.  Most media stories portray the virus as a near to death sentence, but all cases are not that severe.



Please take these results with a grain of salt. The truth is many of these tests are crap. I work in point of care testing and the clinical lab and I know that  there is at least one antigen test on the market right now that has a 25% error rate. 

The emerging test have not been adequately vetted and false positives and false negatives are a real problem.  The shortage and need for testing has anyone and everyone coming up with a test. However the accuracy of these tests are still unproven. The antigen PCR test is better because it’s looking directly for dna. Antibody tests are trickier period. These rushed to market tests are nice but I wouldn’t relax any personal precautions based on an antibody test saying I had COVID19.  Because we just don’t know how right or wrong these new test are.


----------



## Chicoro

Attention! Testing Information: 



dicapr said:


> Please take these results with a grain of salt. The truth is many of these tests are crap. I work in point of care testing and the clinical lab and I know that  there is at least one antigen test on the market right now that has a 25% error rate.
> 
> The emerging test have not been adequately vetted and false positives and false negatives are a real problem.  The shortage and need for testing has anyone and everyone coming up with a test. However the accuracy of these tests are still unproven. The antigen PCR test is better because it’s looking directly for dna. Antibody tests are trickier period. These rushed to market tests are nice but I wouldn’t relax any personal precautions based on an antibody test saying I had COVID19.  Because we just don’t know how right or wrong these new test are.



Excellent, extremely important post!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for personalizing this post. I posted about ECMO for the reasons you  listed . It is very specialized and not available for most people.
> 
> You must be a _Super Nurse with Super Skills_. They don't let just anybody get close to those machines.


Lol..thanks but I did it when I was very new out of school I think in year 2.  At that time I wanted to know everything and somebody told me I'd never make it as a nurse so I wanted to prove not only would I make it but I'd also know much more than she ever would.  I must say I did that!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Jmartjrmd said:


> Lol..thanks but I did it when I was very new out of school I think in year 2.  At that time I wanted to know everything and somebody told me I'd never make it as a nurse so I wanted to prove not only would I make it but I'd also know much more than she ever would.  I must say I did that!!


Good for you!!!


----------



## HappyAtLast

Yep, I was thinking the same thing a few days ago and thought these looked wonderful!

  



Chicoro said:


> I think it is good you wear a bun.
> 
> I would encourage a covering for the entire head. Hair is a fiber. Therefore, the virus particles can get in the hair. Now add that we wash about 1 x per week and that creates more potential issues.
> 
> Whenever I go out, I cover my head with a scarf and then put on a hat. But, I don't cover my bun. It sticks out the back of my scarf. That would be ideal if I covered my hair completely. I would assume that most viral transfer, that causes infection, is going to from a frontal transfer. Meaning, stuff in your face is what can get you sick. Therefore, an exposed bun or ponytail in the back would seem to be less of an issue.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

I don’t feel like my husband is taking this seriously and I’m vacillating between anger and sadness.

I stayed with my parents for about a month with my son. We came back because.....like,  I’m married? This is my home ?

DH got a haircut last week....I cannot believe how selfish a person can be as to go to someone’s house to get a haircut after their shop has been closed because we live in a hotspot for a deadly pandemic.....and this person has a whole family. So I can’t go back to stay with my parents. I can’t even see them. And this fool....what’s worse is that it’s like he doesn’t even care how contagious it is. He went to the store the other day after I asked him not to-no mask, nothing and one of the things he got was a tub of whipped cream. I eat whipped cream. Ok. So I just do happen to SEE him take a lick off the spoon while he was getting some and then put the spoon back in the tub to get some more. He’s very keen on fixing fruit for my son and getting right close in his face, which sometimes he’s aloof with my son so I feel like he is trolling me. How as a man with a family do you decide to expose yourself to something so contagious and then fail to at least back up!

I feel like he doesn’t care and thinks this is a game. And because of the nature of what we are dealing with, I have nowhere to go for respite   he still goes to work everyday so I decided today we need to sleep in different rooms and use different bathrooms, different kitchen sinks everything. But we’ve been in the same room and he’s been all in my sons face for a week, so again, it’s too late for me to be like “oh you’re trippin! I’m out!”

This thing that’s going on in the world right nowwwwww- I rebuke this!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> I don’t feel like my husband is taking this seriously and I’m vacillating between anger and sadness.
> 
> I stayed with my parents for about a month with my son. We came back because.....like,  I’m married? This is my home ?
> 
> DH got a haircut last week....I cannot believe how selfish a person can be as to go to someone’s house to get a haircut after their shop has been closed because we live in a hotspot for a deadly pandemic.....and this person has a whole family. So I can’t go back to stay with my parents. I can’t even see them. And this fool....what’s worse is that it’s like he doesn’t even care how contagious it is. He went to the store the other day after I asked him not to-no mask, nothing and one of the things he got was a tub of whipped cream. I eat whipped cream. Ok. So I just do happen to SEE him take a lick off the spoon while he was getting some and then put the spoon back in the tub to get some more. He’s very keen on fixing fruit for my son and getting right close in his face, which sometimes he’s aloof with my son so I feel like he is trolling me. How as a man with a family do you decide to expose yourself to something so contagious and then fail to at least back up!
> 
> I feel like he doesn’t care and thinks this is a game. And because of the nature of what we are dealing with, I have nowhere to go for respite   he still goes to work everyday so I decided today we need to sleep in different rooms and use different bathrooms, different kitchen sinks everything. But we’ve been in the same room and he’s been all in my sons face for a week, so again, it’s too late for me to be like “oh you’re trippin! I’m out!”
> 
> This thing that’s going on in the world right nowwwwww- I rebuke this!


I am really pissed off about this! Who you marry matters. Like, obviously. But I am PISSED OFF.

My parents came by to drop us some food and they left it outside the door but i thought I’d open the shades so my son could see them through the window like the posts I’ve seen on SM. He cried and cried. So, that was a fail. Now that I understand more about this, I guessssss it wouldn’t be a good idea for me to go to their house to visit even if my husband would just stay home but it’s an impossibility now and meanwhile I feel like I’m trapped.

I see people with gardens (my parents, for one, have a backyard full of food growing) and this fool is spending his time looking at a tv to buy tonight for his room since we are separate. You know what we have in this house? Four huge ratchet TVs. You know what it was hard for me to find last night when I, as a mother of a an always eating son to find? A large selection of food. YET I’m the only adult up in here worried about it!

This man leaves to go to essential work and comes back in running clothes from running, not in our neighborhood where there’s space, but from running in crowded downtown! It’s a whole *** pandemic and he is just going about his day talking about he needs to call employees back in to work Bc then working from home is “unsustainable.” Who is this white arsed black man here!

I’m pissed off.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^Confront him but only in a position of concern.  Let him know you are worried and stressed.

Have faith that all will be well.  He is not purposely sabotaging the household is he?  He is continuing his regular routine right but not sabotaging?  Remember most of all that the probability of getting very sick and dying is low.  Don't let this issue consume you.   He might be trying to cope by keeping his regular routine.  Stress will cause you more harm in your life than you can ever imagine COVID-19.  If nothing changes in him, let him be and be good to yourself.


----------



## Chicoro

100 Billion Viral Particles- Even if you are asymptomatic!

An infected person could shed up to 100 billion viral particles per day. That's just one person. 


dr john campbell frequently asked questions video


----------



## Chicoro

United States takes away WHO funding 'temporarily' pending investigation. Trump had accused the organization of being _'China-centric'_.

'US Contributes 500 Million vs China Contributes 40 million', says the US president


Follow the money... 500 million freed up to be used somewhere else...Where and how and for whom?

American tax payers provide 400 to 500 million dollars a year to the World Health Organization, according to the president.  The US government will be 'temporarily' suspending this payment to do an investigation.

Where will this 500 million be earmarked to go? How will it be known and confirmed that this money has gotten to its destination? Who can confirm it.


"Why would I care? He [Trump] won't do that. Please don't do that. We need to work together"


----------



## dicapr

I wish I knew how to post the link from my phone. The Washington Post has a great article detailing what immunity could or could not mean. 

We all know some  viruses don’t impart life long immunity. It is uncertain at this time whether COVID19 antibodies produce long term immunity or not. If it follows the pattern of other corona viruses it may impart immunity for less than a year or up to 5 years. The article also states that at this time no one knows what antibody level imparts immunity.  Not all COVID19 survivors have high level of antibodies circulating and that may mean they can be easily reinfected or it could still mean they have immunity. 

The moral of the story is to continue to protect yourself for the foreseeable future.


----------



## discodumpling

My cousin got the Rona. He's the 1st in the family to admit it. He is a conductor for the MTA and loves his money. I expected this. He is going through it at his home alone somewhere upstate NY. Im confident he will be OK. He's in touch with family members who work in health care so he has the best advice. I'll let yall know his outcome.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@InchHighPrivateEye 

Does your husband know anyone who’s ill or passed? He seems cavalier about the whole thing. 

Getting another tv and going running may be coping strategies where he stays distracted.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

discodumpling said:


> My cousin got the Rona. He's the 1st in the family to admit it. He is a conductor for the MTA and loves his money. I expected this. He is going through it at his home alone somewhere upstate NY. Im confident he will be OK. He's in touch with family members who work in health care so he has the best advice. I'll let yall know his outcome.


I’m praying your cousin makes a full recovery.


----------



## vevster

We have posted this before, but when I keep hearing it from other sources I must repost:

I was listening this morning to a podcast interview with The Medical Medium they asked him what foods to cut out to ensure health.  He said in order:


Eggs(feeds viruses): I can personally vouch for this one --- I was doing Whole 30 eating more scrambled eggs more than I usually do and got sick -- and I wasn't getting better in fact I appeared to be going through another round of the sickness till I heard about eggs and CUT THEM OUT
Dairy(feeds viruses):
Gluten


----------



## meka72

*@dicapr is this the article you’re referring to?
*



Spoiler: Coronavirus immunity remains big question mark for a country eager to reopen




*By *
*Joel Achenbach, *
*Carolyn Y. Johnson and *
*Paige Winfield Cunningham *
*April 14, 2020 at 4:55 p.m. EDT*

*It’s one of the biggest unknowns about the novel coronavirus, one that determines what comes next for hundreds of thousands of Americans who have endured covid-19 and now appear to be fully recovered. Are they immune? Can they resume normal life and shrug off the fears and anxieties that are inescapable side effects of this pathogen?*

*One idea getting discussed at the highest levels of government is that such people should be granted a certificate of immunity — or some kind of special clearance that says this person is no longer infectious or vulnerable to the disease.*

*But the proposal is mired in the slippery science of this new virus. No one knows whether a recovered covid-19 patient is actually immune to a new infection — or if they are immune, how complete or long-lasting that might be.*

*AD*
*Some kind of immunity post-infection is the most plausible scenario for covid-19 patients. That’s the pattern with most infectious diseases. The body’s remarkably adaptive immune system typically clears out a virus and then maintains sentinel disease-fighting antibodies that are ready to repel a subsequent attack.*

*Yet there are preliminary reports out of South Korea and China, not yet peer-reviewed but gaining broad attention, that have surprised and baffled scientists. Some survivors test positive after they’ve been officially cured. They also have widely varying amounts of antibodies — abundant in some survivors, undetectable in others.*

*Serology testing, being rolled out across the United States, looks at blood serum for signs of antibodies to the virus. Authorities have hailed the arrival of these tests as crucial to the goal of restarting the crippled economy. They could also help answer key questions about the coronavirus, such as how many people became infected without symptoms and how widespread it is in the community.*

*AD*
*Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.*

*Anthony S. Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told CNN that, once testing is more widespread, it’s possible people might eventually carry some form of identification showing they’re immune to the virus.*

*“It’s one of those things that we talk about when we want to make sure that we know who the vulnerable people are,” Fauci said.*

*But it’s not obvious that such tests would clarify the issue of immunity, and other key questions remain, including: Who would issue the certificates of immunity? How would people get them? What exactly would these people be allowed to do?*

*“It looks like the train is getting ready to leave the station and nobody has checked to see what the track ahead is like,” said Henry Greely, director of the Stanford Center for Law and the Biosciences.*

*AD*
*In the race to respond to the pandemic, the antibody tests are hitting the market without the usual level of due diligence.*

*“I am concerned that some of the antibody tests that are in the market, that haven’t gone through the FDA scientific review, may not be as accurate as we’d like them to be,” Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Stephen Hahn said this past weekend on “Meet the Press.”*

*What this means, in practice, is that a positive result for coronavirus antibodies might not be a rock-solid case for being immune. Simply being positive might not be enough; people might need a certain threshold of antibodies to be protected. Again, no one knows what that level might be.*

*AD*
*What should, in theory, create at least some level of immunity is surviving a serious bout with the disease. A study in the wake of SARS, the similar coronavirus that triggered an epidemic in 2003, showed that survivors maintained neutralizing antibodies for two years on average, with the number of antibodies declining thereafter. Other coronaviruses in circulation in the human species also lead to at least partial immunity for some period of time.*

*The immunity question has implications for whether covid-19 follows an annual cycle like seasonal influenza, or returns every two years, or goes dormant for, say, five years and then erupts again, according to a research paper published Tuesday in the journal Science. The authors noted that two other coronaviruses in circulation, which cause common colds, result in about 45 weeks of immunity on average. If the new virus follows that pattern, it would probably create annual outbreaks, they found.*

*In one small study 30 years ago, 15 people volunteered to have coronavirus 229E, which causes common cold symptoms, squirted up their noses. Ten became infected, and eight developed cold symptoms. A year later, all but one of them returned to be reinfected again. The majority were reinfected, but those who had been ill before did not develop cold symptoms. Moreover, the period during which the patients shed the virus, and were potentially contagious, was shorter.*

*AD*
*The new virus, SARS-CoV-2, is genetically similar to the first SARS virus — hence the “2” — but it affects people differently. It is not as lethal but is more easily spread. Many people who are infected do not develop symptoms at all and yet can potentially transmit the virus to others.*

*A report from China that has not yet been peer-reviewed found a wide range of antibodies among people with mild cases of the virus. Most strikingly, younger people had fewer antibodies in the wake of the disease — and 30 percent of those sampled had low levels. Some individuals had no trace of antibodies. That has raised the question of whether a person with a mild infection, one confirmed by the sensitive PCR test, might still be susceptible to a second infection.*

*A report out of South Korea has raised that issue more directly. Health officials said 91 patients who had recovered from the virus, a diagnosis confirmed by a negative test result, had subsequently tested positive.*

*AD*
*They might not have been reinfected, however. The tests are extremely sensitive and could have detected lingering traces of genetic material from nonviable virus. Because the virus does damage to the lungs, one possibility is that the debris getting cleared out could leave fragments of viral genetic material circulating in the body, Vineet Menachery, a virologist at the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston, pointed out on Twitter.*

*Korean officials are taking samples from the patients who tested positive to try to grow the virus in a dish, which will be the true test of whether the people were still shedding live virus. They expect results in two weeks.*

*Someday, the United States and much of the world may have herd immunity to covid-19. That day is very far away, probably arriving only when a safe vaccine is widely deployed. Herd immunity occurs when a large proportion of a population — typically 70 to 80 percent — is not vulnerable to infection.*

*AD*
*The influential pandemic modeldeveloped by the University of Washington’s Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation assumes that by June, the percentage of Americans infected by the novel coronavirus will be in the single digits. In New York City, home to the nation’s most severe covid-19 outbreak, about 1 percent of the population has tested positive.*

*Min Joo Kim in Seoul contributed to this report.*


----------



## vevster

I just saw an article about how the govt is reading our Covid-19 posts....   I will update this post with the details...

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...spy-on-citizens-during-covid-19-pandemic.aspx


----------



## fifi134

*PLEASE DON’T QUOTE*

@InchHighPrivateEye Girl I completely feel your frustration. My younger brother is a hotep (lawdamercy) who’s also an antivaxxer and has been in and out of my parent’s house where he lives multiple times a day. Telling them if they were really Christians they wouldn’t be living in fear. Who knew exercising wisdom and caution was a sign of a lack of faith smh.

Anyway, my mom found out she was positive on Sunday. Thank God she’s been feeling fine since then as her symptoms were mild (chills, fever, headache - all gone by Saturday; she only started exhibiting symptoms Friday night). But he continues to be unbelievably lax and arrogant about it all, saying that we’re all living in fear. My poor dad lives with him and I’m most worried about him contracting it but this kid doesn’t seem to care.

If it were me, I woulda been changed the locks.


----------



## dicapr

meka72 said:


> *@dicapr is this the article you’re referring to?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Coronavirus immunity remains big question mark for a country eager to reopen
> 
> 
> 
> *By *
> *Joel Achenbach, *
> *Carolyn Y. Johnson and *
> *Paige Winfield Cunningham *
> *April 14, 2020 at 4:55 p.m. EDT*
> 
> *It’s one of the biggest unknowns about the novel coronavirus, one that determines what comes next for hundreds of thousands of Americans who have endured covid-19 and now appear to be fully recovered. Are they immune? Can they resume normal life and shrug off the fears and anxieties that are inescapable side effects of this pathogen?*
> 
> *One idea getting discussed at the highest levels of government is that such people should be granted a certificate of immunity — or some kind of special clearance that says this person is no longer infectious or vulnerable to the disease.*
> 
> *But the proposal is mired in the slippery science of this new virus. No one knows whether a recovered covid-19 patient is actually immune to a new infection — or if they are immune, how complete or long-lasting that might be.*
> 
> *AD*
> *Some kind of immunity post-infection is the most plausible scenario for covid-19 patients. That’s the pattern with most infectious diseases. The body’s remarkably adaptive immune system typically clears out a virus and then maintains sentinel disease-fighting antibodies that are ready to repel a subsequent attack.*
> 
> *Yet there are preliminary reports out of South Korea and China, not yet peer-reviewed but gaining broad attention, that have surprised and baffled scientists. Some survivors test positive after they’ve been officially cured. They also have widely varying amounts of antibodies — abundant in some survivors, undetectable in others.*
> 
> *Serology testing, being rolled out across the United States, looks at blood serum for signs of antibodies to the virus. Authorities have hailed the arrival of these tests as crucial to the goal of restarting the crippled economy. They could also help answer key questions about the coronavirus, such as how many people became infected without symptoms and how widespread it is in the community.*
> 
> *AD*
> *Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.*
> 
> *Anthony S. Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told CNN that, once testing is more widespread, it’s possible people might eventually carry some form of identification showing they’re immune to the virus.*
> 
> *“It’s one of those things that we talk about when we want to make sure that we know who the vulnerable people are,” Fauci said.*
> 
> *But it’s not obvious that such tests would clarify the issue of immunity, and other key questions remain, including: Who would issue the certificates of immunity? How would people get them? What exactly would these people be allowed to do?*
> 
> *“It looks like the train is getting ready to leave the station and nobody has checked to see what the track ahead is like,” said Henry Greely, director of the Stanford Center for Law and the Biosciences.*
> 
> *AD*
> *In the race to respond to the pandemic, the antibody tests are hitting the market without the usual level of due diligence.*
> 
> *“I am concerned that some of the antibody tests that are in the market, that haven’t gone through the FDA scientific review, may not be as accurate as we’d like them to be,” Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Stephen Hahn said this past weekend on “Meet the Press.”*
> 
> *What this means, in practice, is that a positive result for coronavirus antibodies might not be a rock-solid case for being immune. Simply being positive might not be enough; people might need a certain threshold of antibodies to be protected. Again, no one knows what that level might be.*
> 
> *AD*
> *What should, in theory, create at least some level of immunity is surviving a serious bout with the disease. A study in the wake of SARS, the similar coronavirus that triggered an epidemic in 2003, showed that survivors maintained neutralizing antibodies for two years on average, with the number of antibodies declining thereafter. Other coronaviruses in circulation in the human species also lead to at least partial immunity for some period of time.*
> 
> *The immunity question has implications for whether covid-19 follows an annual cycle like seasonal influenza, or returns every two years, or goes dormant for, say, five years and then erupts again, according to a research paper published Tuesday in the journal Science. The authors noted that two other coronaviruses in circulation, which cause common colds, result in about 45 weeks of immunity on average. If the new virus follows that pattern, it would probably create annual outbreaks, they found.*
> 
> *In one small study 30 years ago, 15 people volunteered to have coronavirus 229E, which causes common cold symptoms, squirted up their noses. Ten became infected, and eight developed cold symptoms. A year later, all but one of them returned to be reinfected again. The majority were reinfected, but those who had been ill before did not develop cold symptoms. Moreover, the period during which the patients shed the virus, and were potentially contagious, was shorter.*
> 
> *AD*
> *The new virus, SARS-CoV-2, is genetically similar to the first SARS virus — hence the “2” — but it affects people differently. It is not as lethal but is more easily spread. Many people who are infected do not develop symptoms at all and yet can potentially transmit the virus to others.*
> 
> *A report from China that has not yet been peer-reviewed found a wide range of antibodies among people with mild cases of the virus. Most strikingly, younger people had fewer antibodies in the wake of the disease — and 30 percent of those sampled had low levels. Some individuals had no trace of antibodies. That has raised the question of whether a person with a mild infection, one confirmed by the sensitive PCR test, might still be susceptible to a second infection.*
> 
> *A report out of South Korea has raised that issue more directly. Health officials said 91 patients who had recovered from the virus, a diagnosis confirmed by a negative test result, had subsequently tested positive.*
> 
> *AD*
> *They might not have been reinfected, however. The tests are extremely sensitive and could have detected lingering traces of genetic material from nonviable virus. Because the virus does damage to the lungs, one possibility is that the debris getting cleared out could leave fragments of viral genetic material circulating in the body, Vineet Menachery, a virologist at the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston, pointed out on Twitter.*
> 
> *Korean officials are taking samples from the patients who tested positive to try to grow the virus in a dish, which will be the true test of whether the people were still shedding live virus. They expect results in two weeks.*
> 
> *Someday, the United States and much of the world may have herd immunity to covid-19. That day is very far away, probably arriving only when a safe vaccine is widely deployed. Herd immunity occurs when a large proportion of a population — typically 70 to 80 percent — is not vulnerable to infection.*
> 
> *AD*
> *The influential pandemic modeldeveloped by the University of Washington’s Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation assumes that by June, the percentage of Americans infected by the novel coronavirus will be in the single digits. In New York City, home to the nation’s most severe covid-19 outbreak, about 1 percent of the population has tested positive.*
> 
> *Min Joo Kim in Seoul contributed to this report.*



Yes it is. Plus being a CLS (clinical lab scientist /medical technologist) I know that titers determines immunity not the presence of antibodies. You can have antibodies present and still not have enough to prevent reinfection. That is why some vaccines like chicken pox need boosters or have titers drawn to make sure you are still immune. It doesn’t mean you don’t have any circulating antibodies it just means their levels are too low to prevent reinfection.


----------



## Kanky

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> I don’t feel like my husband is taking this seriously and I’m vacillating between anger and sadness.
> 
> I stayed with my parents for about a month with my son. We came back because.....like,  I’m married? This is my home ?
> 
> DH got a haircut last week....I cannot believe how selfish a person can be as to go to someone’s house to get a haircut after their shop has been closed because we live in a hotspot for a deadly pandemic.....and this person has a whole family. So I can’t go back to stay with my parents. I can’t even see them. And this fool....what’s worse is that it’s like he doesn’t even care how contagious it is. He went to the store the other day after I asked him not to-no mask, nothing and one of the things he got was a tub of whipped cream. I eat whipped cream. Ok. So I just do happen to SEE him take a lick off the spoon while he was getting some and then put the spoon back in the tub to get some more. He’s very keen on fixing fruit for my son and getting right close in his face, which sometimes he’s aloof with my son so I feel like he is trolling me. How as a man with a family do you decide to expose yourself to something so contagious and then fail to at least back up!
> 
> I feel like he doesn’t care and thinks this is a game. And because of the nature of what we are dealing with, I have nowhere to go for respite   he still goes to work everyday so I decided today we need to sleep in different rooms and use different bathrooms, different kitchen sinks everything. But we’ve been in the same room and he’s been all in my sons face for a week, so again, it’s too late for me to be like “oh you’re trippin! I’m out!”
> 
> This thing that’s going on in the world right nowwwwww- I rebuke this!



You wouldn’t have been able to see your parents while living with someone who couldn’t social distance anyway. Kids are usually fine if they catch this, so don’t worry.

Order the stuff for a container garden and ask him to help with heavy lifting.

A lot of people react with denial to new and stressful situations. You see how the government eased us in to this lockdown by saying it was just for two weeks. He will eventually have to face reality. Don’t be too hard on him in the meantime.


----------



## Keen

@fifi134 Oh wow... I don't even know what to say. Usually when it hit home, folks start to get serious. Every time my parents start to get cabin fever, I remind them of who died from the virus. That gets them in line for a few days.


----------



## Everything Zen

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> I am really pissed off about this! Who you marry matters. Like, obviously. But I am PISSED OFF.
> 
> My parents came by to drop us some food and they left it outside the door but i thought I’d open the shades so my son could see them through the window like the posts I’ve seen on SM. He cried and cried. So, that was a fail. Now that I understand more about this, I guessssss it wouldn’t be a good idea for me to go to their house to visit even if my husband would just stay home but it’s an impossibility now and meanwhile I feel like I’m trapped.
> 
> I see people with gardens (my parents, for one, have a backyard full of food growing) and this fool is spending his time looking at a tv to buy tonight for his room since we are separate. You know what we have in this house? Four huge ratchet TVs. You know what it was hard for me to find last night when I, as a mother of a an always eating son to find? A large selection of food. YET I’m the only adult up in here worried about it!
> 
> This man leaves to go to essential work and comes back in running clothes from running, not in our neighborhood where there’s space, but from running in crowded downtown! It’s a whole *** pandemic and he is just going about his day talking about he needs to call employees back in to work Bc then working from home is “unsustainable.” Who is this white arsed black man here!
> 
> I’m pissed off.



Girl do we have the same man? 

Several women on the board have expressed frustration that the men in their lives are not taking this seriously. I kicked mine out over the road to go drive a truck since all his business in sales dried up but he came back 2.5 days later due to an emergency that we’re dealing with. So he can’t go over the road now. I put him in the second bedroom and he claims I’m the only woman in the world doing this type of extreme isolation and I’m paranoid, etc. and I’m only doing it because we’re fighting right now (and not the other way around- if he took it seriously I wouldn’t be upset). So I woke up this morning feeling a little funky with a throat that felt slightly off and some slight sinus pressure and he’s back there sniffling and snotting so I completely feel you. I’ve been downing Emergencee, garlic and hot lemon water and I feel fine now.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Black Ambrosia said:


> @InchHighPrivateEye
> 
> Does your husband know anyone who’s ill or passed? He seems cavalier about the whole thing.
> 
> Getting another tv and going running may be coping strategies where he stays distracted.


He doesn’t. A lady that is a friend of the family I grew up in, and was in my parents’ wedding was buried yesterday from this, and I know at least two people who have lost people. My husband doesn’t know anyone. Honestly....these could be coping strategies but he’s pretty vain  when I had our son he continued to exercise everyday, really hard, like it would kill him to not have muscles showing (it wasn’t fitness because he will eat an entire cake and then just work out hard hard hard to LOOK fit). That really bothered me then because his routine didn’t change at all. I was struggling with a newborn and he was unaffected, and that’s what it seems like now but this is life or death and one person’s carelessness could impact us all.  and TVs...he just be loves having the latest model tv  this is normal for him but this situation is so extreme that I just can’t believe anyone is still operating in a normal to this extent. To let somebody get that close to your face and then come home and think you bout to cart your son around and ****. I can’t! Early reports are showing that this thing could cause PERMANENT damage to your lungs...and my husband knows all the facts because he does read everything. He’s very informed about the news. It’s just not ringing a bell. Over 100 people died in our state of COVID 19 during the 24 hour period from Monday to Tuesday. So how are bells not ringing. 

Thanks for the support and sorry to derail, y’all. I just....we are like day four into not seeing my parents and they are sad and missing the boy and he is missing them and it’s not even 10 am yet and they have already asked if I need them to watch him today so I can work and while i would love that and while I hope that my husband hasn’t picked up anything, I know in my heart that we can’t be anywhere near my parents today or tomorrow because we love them. And he doesn’t Care  they were actually my support system when the boy was a newborn so the three of them are all verrrry close. I would be hollering out to DH before I could bend down or anything yet and he’d be on another level of our house with earphones in and couldn’t hear me, and my dad would show up with a week worth of meals or my momma would come and do everrrryhting and sing to DS Until she lost her voice. I love them regardless of that, but honestly I have no support system now. DH would act like he wants to be it but 1) I know he could work from home if he wanted but there’s too much work here so he won’t and 2) now he’s going to act like he wants to do things with DS but “oh I went to the store and there were so many ppl and I know how you feel about safety for him...” And what I don’t know, is how long this will last. So....same boat as everyone else I guess. Thanks for listening.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Kanky said:


> You wouldn’t have been able to see your parents while living with someone who couldn’t social distance anyway. Kids are usually fine if they catch this, so don’t worry.
> 
> Order the stuff for a container garden and ask him to help with heavy lifting.
> 
> A lot of people react with denial to new and stressful situations. You see how the government eased us in to this lockdown by saying it was just for two weeks. He will eventually have to face reality. Don’t be too hard on him in the meantime.


@Kanky, this is very helpful and rational and calming me down. Thank you.


----------



## meka72

This segment is on CNN right now.

ETA: her foundation is offering free virtual therapy for black communities.


----------



## SoniT

meka72 said:


> This segment is on CNN right now.
> 
> ETA: her foundation is offering free virtual therapy for black communities.


That's great Taraji! We can all use some therapy after dealing with this pandemic.


----------



## Chicoro

Our girl, live and in person [on television] Lead Researcher Ms. Kizzmekia Corbett (NIHS Lead Scientist on Corona Virus Vaccine Research)

Degrees: Earned
Melanin: Poppin'
Skin: Glistenin'
Glitter: Flyin' (Black Girl Magic)
Hair: Laid

_We gone' excuse Lil' Anderson for calling her 'Ms.' when he know' she a doctor. And should be referred to as such. "Dr. Corbett', is her title!


Dr. Corbett said, "Under my direction, the team has researched the coronavirus for five (5) years. [...] A lot of the work of what we have done previously has driven us to what you would call 'a rapid' response." 

_
She is establishing that formal narrative. I may have reservations about a vaccine, but I have no problem giving credit to a Sister who developed it!


Video entitled, "Lead coronavirus vaccine scientist: Here's when we could expect a vaccine"
on CNN channel


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Chicoro said:


> Our girl, live and in person [on television] Lead Researcher Ms. Kizzmekia Corbett (NIHS Lead Scientist on Corona Virus Vaccine Research)
> 
> Degrees: Earned
> Melanin: Poppin'
> Skin: Glistenin'
> Glitter: Flyin' (Black Girl Magic)
> Hair: Laid
> 
> _We gone' excuse Lil' Anderson for calling her 'Ms.' when he know' she a doctor. And should be referred to as such. "Dr. Corbett', is her title!
> 
> 
> Dr. Corbett said, "Under my direction, the team has researched the coronavirus for five (5) years. [...] A lot of the work of what we have done previously has driven us to what you would call 'a rapid' response."
> _
> She is establishing that formal narrative. I may have reservations about a vaccine, but I have no problem giving credit to a Sister who developed it!
> 
> 
> Video entitled, "Lead coronavirus vaccine scientist: Here's when we could expect a vaccine"
> on CNN channel



He even had a hard time referring to her as Dr. in his tweet. People called him out in the comments. I like Anderson but I’m side eyeing him right now.


----------



## Chicoro

Uncomfortable, but reality and some may find this information helpful:


Funerals in the Age of Coronavirus


Handling the Coronavirus Dead


----------



## Black Ambrosia

For anyone interested, there's live video of protestors in Michigan. They're circling the capitol in cars to protest of the governor's stay at home order. There are a ton of people on foot as well. 98% aren't wearing masks. It looks like what you're thinking. Maga out in force. 

You can't tell how large it is by the video but a reporter earlier said there appeared to be hundreds of cars. 

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...igan-protest-wednesday-live-video/5137207002/


----------



## Chicoro

Deleted - Looking for a better video!


----------



## nycutiepie

Black Ambrosia said:


> For anyone interested, there's live video of protestors in Michigan. They're circling the capitol in cars to protest of the governor's stay at home order. There are a ton of people on foot as well. 98% aren't wearing masks. It looks like what you're thinking. Maga out in force.
> 
> You can't tell how large it is by the video but a reporter earlier said there appeared to be hundreds of cars.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...igan-protest-wednesday-live-video/5137207002/


God forgive me but I hope Rona get all of em MAGA mofos


----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


> For anyone interested, there's live video of protestors in Michigan. They're circling the capitol in cars to protest of the governor's stay at home order. There are a ton of people on foot as well. 98% aren't wearing masks. It looks like what you're thinking. Maga out in force.
> 
> You can't tell how large it is by the video but a reporter earlier said there appeared to be hundreds of cars.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...igan-protest-wednesday-live-video/5137207002/



Aw, looka dem magats.  They should march and protest together in close quarters all day.  
Who needs a mask!  'Murica!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

@InchHighPrivateEye thanks for sharing your story (not derailing at all)..I had the same situation w/my BF...he is slowly coming around but very flippant on COVID19..it is frustrating. 

Hugs ..


----------



## dicapr

Chicoro said:


> Our girl, live and in person [on television] Lead Researcher Ms. Kizzmekia Corbett (NIHS Lead Scientist on Corona Virus Vaccine Research)
> 
> Degrees: Earned
> Melanin: Poppin'
> Skin: Glistenin'
> Glitter: Flyin' (Black Girl Magic)
> Hair: Laid
> 
> _We gone' excuse Lil' Anderson for calling her 'Ms.' when he know' she a doctor. And should be referred to as such. "Dr. Corbett', is her title!
> 
> 
> Dr. Corbett said, "Under my direction, the team has researched the coronavirus for five (5) years. [...] A lot of the work of what we have done previously has driven us to what you would call 'a rapid' response."
> 
> _
> She is establishing that formal narrative. I may have reservations about a vaccine, but I have no problem giving credit to a Sister who developed it!
> 
> 
> Video entitled, "Lead coronavirus vaccine scientist: Here's when we could expect a vaccine"
> on CNN channel



I really hope they don’t make healthcare workers take this vaccine. I don’t want to be their test population at all!  Mass inoculation of the worlds population with a vaccine that had unforeseen side effects is literally the plot to the movie I am Legend.


All they can figure out in 4 months is immediate side effects. If anything  shows up 6 months or a year later will be too late. Billions of people will have already taken the vaccine.


----------



## qchelle

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> He doesn’t. A lady that is a friend of the family I grew up in, and was in my parents’ wedding was buried yesterday from this, and I know at least two people who have lost people. My husband doesn’t know anyone. Honestly....these could be coping strategies but he’s pretty vain  when I had our son he continued to exercise everyday, really hard, like it would kill him to not have muscles showing (it wasn’t fitness because he will eat an entire cake and then just work out hard hard hard to LOOK fit). That really bothered me then because his routine didn’t change at all. I was struggling with a newborn and he was unaffected, and that’s what it seems like now but this is life or death and one person’s carelessness could impact us all.  and TVs...he just be loves having the latest model tv  this is normal for him but this situation is so extreme that I just can’t believe anyone is still operating in a normal to this extent. To let somebody get that close to your face and then come home and think you bout to cart your son around and ****. I can’t! Early reports are showing that this thing could cause PERMANENT damage to your lungs...and my husband knows all the facts because he does read everything. He’s very informed about the news. It’s just not ringing a bell. Over 100 people died in our state of COVID 19 during the 24 hour period from Monday to Tuesday. So how are bells not ringing.
> 
> Thanks for the support and sorry to derail, y’all. I just....we are like day four into not seeing my parents and they are sad and missing the boy and he is missing them and it’s not even 10 am yet and they have already asked if I need them to watch him today so I can work and while i would love that and while I hope that my husband hasn’t picked up anything, I know in my heart that we can’t be anywhere near my parents today or tomorrow because we love them. And he doesn’t Care  they were actually my support system when the boy was a newborn so the three of them are all verrrry close. I would be hollering out to DH before I could bend down or anything yet and he’d be on another level of our house with earphones in and couldn’t hear me, and my dad would show up with a week worth of meals or my momma would come and do everrrryhting and sing to DS Until she lost her voice. I love them regardless of that, but honestly I have no support system now. DH would act like he wants to be it but 1) I know he could work from home if he wanted but there’s too much work here so he won’t and 2) now he’s going to act like he wants to do things with DS but “oh I went to the store and there were so many ppl and I know how you feel about safety for him...” And what I don’t know, is how long this will last. So....same boat as everyone else I guess. Thanks for listening.



Girrrrl  I am so sorry. I would be furious.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

@fifi134 
Would your parents be willing to kick him out for the duration of this situation? I assume that he is an adult and not a minor so he should be able to fend for himself. If he doesn't believe that's on him but he is potentially endangering the health of two other people.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> He doesn’t. A lady that is a friend of the family I grew up in, and was in my parents’ wedding was buried yesterday from this, and I know at least two people who have lost people. My husband doesn’t know anyone. Honestly....these could be coping strategies but he’s pretty vain  when I had our son he continued to exercise everyday, really hard, like it would kill him to not have muscles showing (it wasn’t fitness because he will eat an entire cake and then just work out hard hard hard to LOOK fit). That really bothered me then because his routine didn’t change at all. I was struggling with a newborn and he was unaffected, and that’s what it seems like now but this is life or death and one person’s carelessness could impact us all.  and TVs...he just be loves having the latest model tv  this is normal for him but this situation is so extreme that I just can’t believe anyone is still operating in a normal to this extent. To let somebody get that close to your face and then come home and think you bout to cart your son around and ****. I can’t! Early reports are showing that this thing could cause PERMANENT damage to your lungs...and my husband knows all the facts because he does read everything. He’s very informed about the news. It’s just not ringing a bell. Over 100 people died in our state of COVID 19 during the 24 hour period from Monday to Tuesday. So how are bells not ringing.
> 
> Thanks for the support and sorry to derail, y’all. I just....we are like day four into not seeing my parents and they are sad and missing the boy and he is missing them and it’s not even 10 am yet and they have already asked if I need them to watch him today so I can work and while i would love that and while I hope that my husband hasn’t picked up anything, I know in my heart that we can’t be anywhere near my parents today or tomorrow because we love them. And he doesn’t Care  they were actually my support system when the boy was a newborn so the three of them are all verrrry close. I would be hollering out to DH before I could bend down or anything yet and he’d be on another level of our house with earphones in and couldn’t hear me, and my dad would show up with a week worth of meals or my momma would come and do everrrryhting and sing to DS Until she lost her voice. I love them regardless of that, but honestly I have no support system now. DH would act like he wants to be it but 1) I know he could work from home if he wanted but there’s too much work here so he won’t and 2) now he’s going to act like he wants to do things with DS but “oh I went to the store and there were so many ppl and I know how you feel about safety for him...” And what I don’t know, is how long this will last. So....same boat as everyone else I guess. Thanks for listening.




I know that people cope with stress in different ways but I don't understand this type of behavior. You are not hiding under the bed shrieking that the sky is falling and we are all going to die. You are asking for reasonable accommodations to protect you and your child. Taking precautions with your clothes if you still must go to work. Using protection if you need to be outside for an extended period.  You may not be all that concerned about contracting the virus but out of love and concern for your partners well being, you should practice most of the suggestions made about trying to keep healthy. Viruses don't discriminate, if they can find a way in they will take it. What does one have to lose by erring on the side of caution?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

momi said:


> There was an article I read last week stating that 30% or so of those tested in Chicago already had antibodies for CV19.  I honestly suspect many of us have already had the virus and recovered.
> 
> Earlier this year I was out of work for a week with what I thought was the flu.  In retrospect, I wonder if it was CV19 because I haven't had the flu in I don't know how long and I never get the flu shot.
> A doctor that tested positive said all she experienced was a sore throat and post-nasal drip for a few days.  Most media stories portray the virus as a near to death sentence, but all cases are not that severe.



Interesting. Although it can unexpectedly become a death sentence for seemingly healthy people - you roll the dice with this disease and don't know which way it will go. It's the unpredictability of it that has people on edge.

But I also wonder if I had it. A few weeks ago (beginning around mid-March) I came down with a sore throat and a few days later, it felt like the pain was radiating from my throat into my jaw. I was having headaches, post-nasal drip, and I thought I felt warm to the touch but was unable to find a thermometer ANYWHERE so I had no way to check to see if I was running a fever. Days later, the dry cough started. It was very sporadic though - I wasn't coughing a lot and it wasn't painful to cough either.  I felt mild body aches and there are stairs in my home and I noticed when I climbed them I was unusually winded.

I teach at a college so I come into contact with a lot of people throughout the course of a typical day. By this time though, we had moved to online classes. I felt well enough to hold my live class sessions, but I usually logged off and rested in the afternoon/evenings. So whatever this was never took me all the way down and I never became super sick. I wondered if this was COVID-19, but of course, my symptoms weren't severe enough to qualify for testing. I also don't know when I'd be able to get antibody testing, but I would love to know one way or another.

ETA: I live in South Florida. At the time we were watching COVID-19 confirmation numbers climb by the day - and we have the MOST cases in the state of Florida - so I also feel like the odds were in my factor that I did have it and this is what a really "mild" case is like.


----------



## Chicoro

dicapr said:


> I really hope they don’t make healthcare workers take this vaccine. I don’t want to be their test population at all!  Mass inoculation of the worlds population with a vaccine that had unforeseen side effects is literally the plot to the movie I am Legend.
> 
> 
> All they can figure out in 4 months is immediate side effects. If anything  shows up 6 months or a year later will be too late. Billions of people will have already taken the vaccine.



I believe antibody testing will be mandatory in places with lots of infections. I believe antigen testing will be necessary for small clusters of infection or outbreaks.

 I do not believe getting the vaccine will be mandatory.

Testing: Mandatory.
Vaccine: Not Mandatory.

I could be wrong because things are already so surreal. Anything is possible, right?


----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


> For anyone interested, there's live video of protestors in Michigan. They're circling the capitol in cars to protest of the governor's stay at home order. There are a ton of people on foot as well. 98% aren't wearing masks. It looks like what you're thinking. Maga out in force.
> 
> You can't tell how large it is by the video but a reporter earlier said there appeared to be hundreds of cars.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...igan-protest-wednesday-live-video/5137207002/


They were protesting outside the Ohio statehouse during the daily press conference yesterday. Some had masks on. Some did not. One woman brought her kids.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> They were protesting outside the Ohio statehouse during the daily press conference yesterday. Some had masks on. Some did not. One woman brought her kids.


I just read online that there were thousands of people at the Michigan protest. I don't understand how we're experiencing such a different reality.


----------



## OhTall1

meka72 said:


> They were protesting outside the Ohio statehouse during the daily press conference yesterday. Some had masks on. *Some did not. One woman brought her kids. *


Two weeks from now, some news outlet will run a story about one of these people with the headline "I never thought it would happen to me."


----------



## Black Ambrosia

OhTall1 said:


> Two weeks from now, some news outlet will run a story about one of these people with the headline "I never thought it would happen to me."


Reminds me of this pastor who held church services despite everyone being aware of the danger. To be fair, his governor didn't ban gatherings of 10 or more until the day after but there was enough information to know it was ill advised.


----------



## dicapr

Chicoro said:


> I believe antibody testing will be mandatory in places with lots of infections. I believe antigen testing will be necessary for small clusters of infection or outbreaks.
> 
> I do not believe getting the vaccine will be mandatory.
> 
> Testing: Mandatory.
> Vaccine: Not Mandatory.
> 
> I could be wrong because things are already so surreal. Anything is possible, right?



Hospitals workers are required to get certain vaccines to work. So while the government may not require the vaccine individual hospitals may require it as terms of employment. So even if you object to getting the vaccine you can be coerced into getting it to maintain employment-and it’s perfectly legal.  

So if the hospital feels you being vaccinated means you won’t get sick or be a risk to patients your objections or concerns mean nothing. You can walk or you can roll up your sleeve.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ God also gives us these things called “discernment“ and “wisdom“. RIP


----------



## Chicoro

dicapr said:


> Hospitals workers are required to get certain vaccines to work. So while the government may not require the vaccine individual hospitals may require it as terms of employment. So even if you object to getting the vaccine you can be coerced into getting it to maintain employment-and it’s perfectly legal.
> 
> So if the hospital feels you being vaccinated means you won’t get sick or be a risk to patients your objections or concerns mean nothing. You can walk or you can roll up your sleeve.



I see. A non-compulsory, but compulsory requirement to work! Vaccines are not required, but if you want to work here,_ 'we' _require you get vaccinated.  I see.


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> Reminds me of this pastor who held church services despite everyone being aware of the danger. To be fair, his governor didn't ban gatherings of 10 or more until the day after but there was enough information to know it was ill advised.



That is awful. That's an ugly, vicious, "I told you so!" boomerang, come back around at you, kind of thing.


----------



## Lute

OhTall1 said:


> Two weeks from now, some news outlet will run a story about one of these people with the headline "I never thought it would happen to me."



Like Jesus said. "Father, forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing."  (Am I using that quote right right?)


----------



## Chicoro

@vevster initially brought to our attention that we may want to focus on getting:


Vitamin D
Zinc
Vitamin C

This man is convinced that the higher incidents of death among African Americans due to Covid-19 may have some correlation with our community vitamin D deficiency.

People with sufficient vitamin D levels cut their chances for catching virus (what's the plural of the word virus ????) from 60% to 32%. This is what he states in the video. He lists the sources of his sources in his description box under the video.

Statistics:
42% of the population in the US is vitamin D deficient
70% of African Americans in the US are vitamin D deficient

I'm not a doctor. Do your research!

Here's the video:


----------



## Chicoro

Lute said:


> Like Jesus said. "Father, forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing."  (Am I using that quote right right?)



I would say yes. 

Because if they get sick, they can potentially infect other people and spread the disease. If they become incapacitated and need medical support, then they could create strain on the medical system and could possible endanger the lives of health care workers and hospital staff.

Another one, not out of the Hallowed Bible, states,  "Love means never having to say you are sorry."

It also means think about others and consider staying at home.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Yes and no to Dr. Corbett.


----------



## Keen

Black Ambrosia said:


> For anyone interested, there's live video of protestors in Michigan. They're circling the capitol in cars to protest of the governor's stay at home order. There are a ton of people on foot as well. 98% aren't wearing masks. It looks like what you're thinking. Maga out in force.
> 
> You can't tell how large it is by the video but a reporter earlier said there appeared to be hundreds of cars.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...igan-protest-wednesday-live-video/5137207002/



I saw videos of the same in Raleigh NC. They stayed 6 ft apart. If that happen in my city, I'd be sure to know which business is protesting so I don't patronize them. They don't care about the general public.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dicapr said:


> Hospitals workers are required to get certain vaccines to work. So while the government may not require the vaccine individual hospitals may require it as terms of employment. So even if you object to getting the vaccine you can be coerced into getting it to maintain employment-and it’s perfectly legal.
> 
> So if the hospital feels you being vaccinated means you won’t get sick or be a risk to patients your objections or concerns mean nothing. You can walk or you can roll up your sleeve.


I hope everyone is strong enough to walk.  A job is not worth the worries of potential effects of an experimental vaccine.  I would change professions if I had too.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Biosciences people and maybe statisticians help me out.  The media has changed the narrative on a lot of norms based on this virus that actually do seems less virulent or contagious than the flu.  Correct me if I am wrong.  First, masks are meant for the sick person to reduce the spread of his or her germs.  It is not necessarily for the healthy but one has every right to use one.  I imagine in that particle video micro particles getting stuck on the mask for one to breathe in for as long as the person has it on.  Second, the government wants all of us to stay away not to prevent illness but so we all don't get ill at the same time.  Because the virus is new if we have not been distancing ourselves,  we would all (most) be lined up outside the ER and there would definitely be no hospital beds.  It would look like an apocalypse. 

BUT, how much worse is it from say TB or something like that?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

dicapr said:


> Hospitals workers are required to get certain vaccines to work. So while the government may not require the vaccine individual hospitals may require it as terms of employment. So even if you object to getting the vaccine you can be coerced into getting it to maintain employment-and it’s perfectly legal.
> 
> So if the hospital feels you being vaccinated means you won’t get sick or be a risk to patients your objections or concerns mean nothing. You can walk or you can roll up your sleeve.


Girl......no lie people at my job one year waited until an employee came around to give the flu vaccine and then paid her $20 for the paperwork but never got the shot lol...I'm certain she will be in high demand when they make this mandatoty.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Jmartjrmd said:


> Girl......no lie people at my job one year waited until an employee came around to give the flu vaccine and then paid her $20 for the paperwork but never got the shot lol...I'm certain she will be in high demand when they make this mandatoty.


What!  That exists?  I always imagined getting someone for that just like passing emissions when you really can't.


----------



## meka72

This video put a smile on my face.


----------



## discodumpling

Black Ambrosia said:


> For anyone interested, there's live video of protestors in Michigan. They're circling the capitol in cars to protest of the governor's stay at home order. There are a ton of people on foot as well. 98% aren't wearing masks. It looks like what you're thinking. Maga out in force.
> 
> You can't tell how large it is by the video but a reporter earlier said there appeared to be hundreds of cars.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...igan-protest-wednesday-live-video/5137207002/



'Rona in 4,3,2,1...*sigh* these idiots had their kids out there.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Biosciences people and maybe statisticians help me out.  The media has changed the narrative on a lot of norms based on this virus that actually do seems less virulent or contagious than the flu.  Correct me if I am wrong.  First, masks are meant for the sick person to reduce the spread of his or her germs.  It is not necessarily for the healthy but one has every right to use one.  I imagine in that particle video micro particles getting stuck on the mask for one to breathe in for as long as the person has it on.  Second, the government wants all of us to stay away not to prevent illness but so we all don't get ill at the same time.  Because the virus is new if we have not been distancing ourselves,  we would all (most) be lined up outside the ER and there would definitely be no hospital beds.  It would look like an apocalypse.
> 
> BUT, how much worse is it from say TB or something like that?


I think some confusion comes with the type of masks.  A regular surgical mask will not protect you from small particles versus the 95 because of its tight fit and filter.  The surgical mask will give some protection but the tiny size of the virus can get in the gaps and therefore be inhaled.  
Higher level respiratory masks  are fitted specifically to a person's face.  We get fit tested yearly to make sure it fits and fits tight to the face.

TB is caused by a bacteria and also has a vaccine.  The treatment takes many months. But the huge differences in TB vs this is bacteria vs virus,  been around vs new, can use antibiotics vs no treatment available yet and vaccine vs no vaccine.


----------



## meka72

Of course none of the Kentucky protesters are wearing masks.


----------



## fifi134

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> @fifi134
> Would your parents be willing to kick him out for the duration of this situation? I assume that he is an adult and not a minor so he should be able to fend for himself. If he doesn't believe that's on him but he is potentially endangering the health of two other people.



No, this is a classic case of black males being coddled from youth and the difficulty in cutting the cord when they're adults. He's emotionally manipulative too, so they won't do it.


----------



## EagleEyes85

It’s not celebrity news, but it is COVID-19 related. Has anyone heard about the mistreatment of Africans and black people in general in China? They are blaming black people for the virus spreading and evicting them from their homes, hotels, and barring black people from restaurants. It’s deplorable. Not a lot of news is covering the mistreatment, no surprises there, but I thought it should be brought to light just in case no one knew what was happening. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-52274326


----------



## Chicoro

meka72 said:


> This video put a smile on my face.



That is a wonderful, wonderful video!


----------



## vevster

https://www.forbes.com/sites/avivah...avirus-reponses-have-in-common-women-leaders/

*What Do Countries With The Best Coronavirus Responses Have In Common? Women Leaders*

Looking for examples of true leadership in a crisis? From Iceland to Taiwan and from Germany to New Zealand, women are stepping up to show the world how to manage a messy patch for our human family. Add in Finland, Iceland and Denmark, and this pandemic is revealing that women have what it takes when the heat rises in our Houses of State. Many will say these are small countries, or islands, or other exceptions. But Germany is large and leading, and the UK is an island with very different outcomes. These leaders are gifting us an attractive alternative way of wielding power. What are they teaching us?

*Truth*
Angela Merkel, the Chancellor of Germany, stood up early and calmly told her countrymen that this was a serious bug that would infect up to 70% of the population. “It’s serious,” she said, “take it seriously.” She did, so they did too. Testing began right from the get-go. Germany jumped right over the phases of denial, anger and disingenuousness we’ve seen elsewhere. The country’s numbers are far below its European neighbors, and there are signs it may be able to start loosening restrictions relatively soon.

*Decisiveness*





Data from the European Centre for Disease Control as of April 12, 2020

 20-FIRST
Among the first and the fastest responses was from Tsai Ing-wen in Taiwan. Back in January, at the first sign of a new illness, she introduced 124 measures to block the spread without having to resort to the lockdowns that have become common elsewhere. She is now sending 10 million face masks to the U.S. and Europe. Tsai managed what CNN has called “among the world’s best” responses, keeping the epidemic under control, still reporting only six deaths.

Jacinda Ardern in New Zealand was early to lockdown and crystal clear on the maximum level of alert she was putting the country under – and why. She imposed self-isolation on people entering New Zealand astonishingly early, when there were just 6 cases in the whole country, and banned foreigners entirely from entering soon after. Clarity and decisiveness are saving New Zealand from the storm. As of mid-April they have suffered only four deaths, and where other countries talk of lifting restrictions, Ardern is adding to them, making all returning New Zealanders quarantine in designated locations for 14 days.

Today In: Careers
*Tech*
Iceland, under the leadership of Prime Minister Katrín Jakobsdóttir, is offering free coronavirus testing to all its citizens, and will become a key case study in the true spread and fatality rates of Covid-19. Most countries have limited testing to people with active symptoms. Iceland is going whole hog. In proportion to its population the country has already screened five times as many people as South Korea has, and instituted a thorough tracking system that means they haven’t had to lock down or shut schools.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I'm surprised this hospital is behaving this way.  I used to work here although not for very long.  I met Justin Timbetlake here when he was touring the NICU and a very famous singer when she had here babies here.q

*Nurses suspended for refusing to treat coronavirus patients without N95 masks*
By Associated Pres






Nurses protest for N95 masks in order to care for patients at Providence Saint John's Health Center in Santa Monica, California.Lizabeth Baker Wade via AP
Sign up for our special edition newsletter to get a daily update on the coronavirus pandemic.

Nurse Mike Gulick was meticulous about not bringing the novel coronavirus home to his wife and their 2-year-old daughter. He’d stop at a hotel after work just to take a shower. He’d wash his clothes in Lysol disinfectant. They did a tremendous amount of handwashing.

But at Providence Saint John’s Health Center in Santa Monica, California, Gulick and his colleagues worried that caring for infected patients without first being able to don an N95 respirator mask was risky. The N95 mask filters out 95 percent of all airborne particles, including ones too tiny to be blocked by regular masks. But administrators at his hospital said they weren’t necessary and didn’t provide them, he said.

His wife, also a nurse, not only wore an N95 mask, but covered it with a second air-purifying respirator while she cared for COVID-19 patients at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center across town in Los Angeles.
Then, last week, a nurse on Gulick’s ward tested positive for the coronavirus, which causes the disease COVID-19. The next day doctors doing rounds on their ward asked the nurses why they weren’t wearing N95 masks, Gulick said, and told them they should have better protection.

For Gulick, that was it. He and a handful of nurses told their managers they wouldn’t enter COVID-19 patient rooms without N95 masks. The hospital suspended them, according to the National Nurses Union, which represents them. Ten nurses are now being paid but not allowed to return to work pending an investigation from human resources, the union said.


They are among hundreds of doctors, nurses and other health care workers across the country who say they’ve been asked to work without adequate protection. Some have taken part in protests or lodged formal complaints. Others are buying — or even making — their own supplies.

Guidelines from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention don’t require N95 masks for COVID-19 caregivers, but many hospitals are opting for the added protection because the infection has proven to be extremely contagious. The CDC said Wednesday at least 9,200 health care workers have been infected.

Saint John’s said in a statement that as of Tuesday it’s providing N95 masks to all nurses caring for COVID-19 patients and those awaiting test results. The statement said the hospital had increased its supply and was disinfecting masks daily.

“It’s no secret there is a national shortage,” said the statement. The hospital would not comment on the suspended nurses.

Advertisement
N95 masks have become scarce in midst of the coronavirus pandemic.Reuters
As COVID-19 cases soared in March, the U.S. was hit with a critical shortage of medical supplies including N95s, which are mostly made in China. In response, the CDC lowered its standard for health care workers’ protective gear, recommending they use bandannas if they run out of the masks.


Some exasperated health care workers have complained to the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.

“I … fear retribution for being a whistleblower and plead to please keep me anonymous,” wrote a Tennessee medical worker, who complained staffers were not allowed to wear their own masks if they weren’t directly treating COVID-19 patients.

In Oregon, a March 26 complaint warned that masks were not being provided to nurses working with suspected COVID-19 patients. Another Oregon complaint alleged nurses “are told that wearing a mask will result in disciplinary action.”

One New Jersey nurse who asked not to be named out of fear of retribution, said she was looking for a new job after complaining to OSHA.

“Do I regret filing the complaint? No, at least not yet,” she said. “I know it was the right thing to do.”

Some are taking to the streets.

On Wednesday, nurse unions in New York, Massachusetts, Michigan, Illinois, California, and Pennsylvania scheduled actions at their hospitals and posted on social media using hashtag “PPEoverProfit.”

Nurses at Kaiser Permanente’s Fresno Medical Center in central California demanded more protective supplies at a protest during their shift change Tuesday. The hospital, like many in the U.S., requires nurses to use one N95 mask per day, which has raised concerns about bringing the infection from one patient to the next.

Ten nurses from the facility have tested positive with COVID-19, Kaiser said. Three have been admitted to the hospital and one is in critical care, protest organizers said.

Wade Nogy, a Kaiser senior vice president, denied union claims that nurses have been unnecessarily exposed.

“Kaiser Permanente has years of experience managing highly infectious diseases, and we are safely treating patients who have been infected with this virus, while protecting other patients, members and employees,” Nogy said.

Amy Arlund, a critical care nurse at the facility, said that before the pandemic, following infection control protocols they’re currently using would have been grounds for disciplinary action.

“And now it’s like they’ve thrown all those standards out the window as if they never existed.


----------



## OhTall1

Is anyone else hearing stories about organ failure?  My SO has a friend (male, late 50s, AA, previously no known health problems) who is positive.  As of Sunday he was in critical condition, and yesterday he was told that his friend's organs are starting to shut down.  The wife isn't providing a lot of information so those are the only details he has.


----------



## Chicoro

OhTall1 said:


> Is anyone else hearing stories about organ failure?  My SO has a friend (male, late 50s, AA, previously no known health problems) who is positive.  As of Sunday he was in critical condition, and yesterday he was told that his friend's organs are starting to shut down.  The wife isn't providing a lot of information so those are the only details he has.



Yes, unfortunately. This may happen when the body experiences a "cytokine storm".  There are lots of videos on YouTube. Put in cytokine storm + covid 19 + organ failure. The videos may be too hard to watch for you SO, right now. They're hard to watch, period.


----------



## meka72

OhTall1 said:


> Is anyone else hearing stories about organ failure?  My SO has a friend (male, late 50s, AA, previously no known health problems) who is positive.  As of Sunday he was in critical condition, and yesterday he was told that his friend's organs are starting to shut down.  The wife isn't providing a lot of information so those are the only details he has.


Yes, I think this happened to my friend’s uncle who died from C19 this morning. At first his organs (except the lungs) were strong. Then they started to fail and he went into cardiac arrest twice and coded twice.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I always thought it was strange that positive but very mild cases were told to go home.  Because it is a novel virus and I am already positive,  I  would have wanted to be monitored at the hospital.  I guess that was the way to flatten the curve.  The price though was letting people die who probably could have been saved.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I have a question? For those who were positive for covid-19 or strongly thought they had covid-19, did you take the flu vaccine in the last year or two?


----------



## OhTall1

@Chicoro & @meka72 
Thanks for the info


----------



## gn1g

@Chicoro you are all over it!  Bravo!

What is viral shedding?


----------



## Ganjababy

I don’t think the hospitals would be able to cope if they admitted  mild cases for monitoring 





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I always thought it was strange that positive but very mild cases were told to go home.  Because it is a novel virus and I am already positive,  I  would have wanted to be monitored at the hospital.  I guess that was the way to flatten the curve.  The price though was letting people die who probably could have been saved.


----------



## Chicoro

gn1g said:


> @Chicoro you are all over it!  Bravo!
> 
> What is viral shedding?




_"Viral shedding refers to the expulsion and release of virus progeny following successful reproduction during a host-cell infection."
_
Easy definition: virus duplicated in the host cell


----------



## MzRhonda

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I have a question? For those who were positive for covid-19 or strongly thought they had covid-19, did you take the flu vaccine in the last year or two?


Good question. I never have taken the flu shot


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

I'm just so upset.

Yesterday, I found out that a friend of my sisters' -a long time community activist who was involved with renter's rights, was a election poll worker and was planning to be census volunteer, died of Covid last week.  This morning my other sister called to tell me that one of the deans at her university (a very nice older woman who is something of a mentor to her) is going to be put on a ventilator to give her lungs a chance to rest. It appears that she would get better for a few days and then relapse. Now her husband is in the same hospital and their poor son is trying to coordinate their care from out of state.

Meanwhile Mr. 'I  knew it was a pandemic from the start' is trying to throw WHO under the bus, blaming everybody but himself for his slow response to this pandemic. I don't know how true this is but my sister told me that his administration was busy in January and February selling medical equipment to other countries. Anything to make a dollar.

The sad thing is that this did not have to happen on this grand scale in America. This is all Trump's fault.


----------



## vevster

When I was coming back from the funeral yesterday I saw a LOT of cars on the road....


----------



## Jmartjrmd

OhTall1 said:


> Is anyone else hearing stories about organ failure?  My SO has a friend (male, late 50s, AA, previously no known health problems) who is positive.  As of Sunday he was in critical lo imcondition, and yesterday he was told that his friend's organs are starting to shut down.  The wife isn't providing a lot of information so those are the only details he has.


Yes this virus creates the opportunity for all kinds of things to happen that damage organs that lead to organ failure.
Organs survive when they are perfused with blood...blood containing oxygen.  Anything that disrupts this can lead to organ failure and it just snowballs..

They say the virus blocks hemoglobin ability to bind to oxygen which lowers the amount of oxygen your organs and tissues are getting.   Red blood cells pick up oxygen in the lungs and transport the oxygen throughout the body.  If they cant get any oxygen your organs and tissues wont either.

The weakening of your immune system can lead to secondary infections by other bacteria or other viruses.

DIC  causes your blood not to clot like it should.  blood doesnt clot you bleed internally.

Abnormal clots ibe the lungs...I read where one lady was successfully treated with TPA..the clot busting drug used in stroke patients 

ARDS which is acute respiratory distress syndrome..acute meaning sudden can be deadly.  I can speak to this personally as this was the reason I ended up on a vent initally.

Pneumonia when your air sacs are inflamed and filled with pus or fluid I stead of air.

Heart failure on the tight can lead to pulmonary hypertension. ...another cause of lung damage.  

Basically anything that disrupts what the body was designated to do can lead to organ failure.


----------



## meka72

I am just as angry as you and agree this is Garbage’s fault. This country could have been better prepared for this but Garbage was too busy worrying about his re-election. People died because of this administration’s callousness and incompetence. 



Ms. Tarabotti said:


> I'm just so upset.
> 
> Yesterday, I found out that a friend of my sisters' -a long time community activist who was involved with renter's rights, was a election poll worker and was planning to be census volunteer, died of Covid last week.  This morning my other sister called to tell me that one of the deans at her university (a very nice older woman who is something of a mentor to her) is going to be put on a ventilator to give her lungs a chance to rest. It appears that she would get better for a few days and then relapse. Now her husband is in the same hospital and their poor son is trying to coordinate their care from out of state.
> 
> Meanwhile Mr. 'I  knew it was a pandemic from the start' is trying to throw WHO under the bus, blaming everybody but himself for his slow response to this pandemic. I don't know how true this is but my sister told me that his administration was busy in January and February selling medical equipment to other countries. Anything to make a dollar.
> 
> The sad thing is that this did not have to happen on this grand scale in America. This is all Trump's fault.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ganjababy said:


> I don’t think the hospitals would be able to cope if they admitted mild cases for monitoring


That's what we are told and I believe could happen but I really need to read the statistics.   The reason is because more people are hospitalized for the flu compared to information about this virus.  I need information.  People are dying because hospitals wait until it gets too bad. Can the hospitals and clinics at least give something that helps with reducing cytokines storm?  Not everyone knows about agents that may help.  Because it is a novel virus it's frustrating that it seems hospitals are watching to see what happens rather than encourage people to help their immune system from going haywire--that information should be replayed repeatedly on news and social media.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> That's what we are told and I believe could happen but I really need to read the statistics.   The reason is because more people are hospitalized for the flu compared to information about this virus.  I need information.  People are dying because hospitals wait until it gets too bad. Can the hospitals and clinics at least give something that helps with reducing cytokines storm?  Not everyone knows about agents that may help.  Because it is a novel virus it's frustrating that it seems hospitals are watching to see what happens rather than encourage people to help their immune system from going haywire--that information should be replayed repeatedly on news and social media.


I agree with you. I think the real reason they didn't want people at earlier stages of infection is because they don't know how to treat them. They could've monitored their condition and treated symptoms as they arose but then they'd have a hospital full of people. They decided against it because they don't have the resources and many people will recover on their own. It's shameful. China has blood on it's hands.  The president does as well but there's a good amount of blame to go around.


----------



## LadyRaider

Exercise and COVID-19
https://newsroom.uvahealth.com/2020...Z14hP27_NmdDB44BS2DPtpUm5aWSCNtUl_4ZFtgXYTrCo


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

LadyRaider said:


> Exercise and COVID-19
> https://newsroom.uvahealth.com/2020...Z14hP27_NmdDB44BS2DPtpUm5aWSCNtUl_4ZFtgXYTrCo


Yes stuff like that. Why not have information replayed repeatedly on news and social media such as moving around and taking a high a potent antioxidant daily can help people who have covid-19 or think they have covid-19?   I bet those two things alone would help most people in the early stages.


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I always thought it was strange that positive but very mild cases were told to go home.  Because it is a novel virus and I am already positive,  I  would have wanted to be monitored at the hospital.  I guess that was the way to flatten the curve.  The price though was letting people die who probably could have been saved.



We have limited resources and no vaccine. If you’re one of the unlucky few who suffer organ failure I’m not sure they can save you. I’ve read 80% of patients who require intubation don’t make it. Couple that with our crappy for profit healthcare system and lack of hospitals in rural America and you can see why folk are asked to recover at home.

Read an article yesterday that said some folk who have C19 would rather take their chances at home versus suffering alone in a crowded hospital.


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Yes stuff like that. Why not have information replayed repeatedly on news and social media such as moving around and taking a high a potent antioxidant daily can help people who have covid-19 or think they have covid-19?   I bet those two things alone would help most people in the early stages.


That information is available. And it is NOVEL. We’re learning as we go. Still doesn’t matter if a certain segment of the population refuses to behave differently or chooses to believe conspiracy versus science. Our own President expresses doubt about the veracity of this virus for 2 hours on our televisions everyday.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shelli4018 said:


> That information is available. And it is NOVEL. We’re learning as we go. Still doesn’t matter if a certain segment of the population refuses to behave differently or chooses to believe conspiracy versus science. Our own President expresses doubt about the veracity of this virus for 2 hours on our televisions everyday.


The information needs to spread like wildfire to help us before we get it or while the symptoms are mild.  It might be a novel virus but still biomedical science should prevail to this level.  We don't have drugs for a virus we know nothing about but we know how the immune system can sometimes go out of control and the effects to lungs and other organs.  We know a good foundation can help reduce the chance of that happening.  We don't need to know much about the virus to do that.


----------



## Everything Zen

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> That's what we are told and I believe could happen but I really need to read the statistics.   The reason is because more people are hospitalized for the flu compared to information about this virus.  I need information.  People are dying because hospitals wait until it gets too bad. Can the hospitals and clinics at least give something that helps with reducing cytokines storm?  Not everyone knows about agents that may help.  Because it is a novel virus it's frustrating that it seems hospitals are watching to see what happens rather than encourage people to help their immune system from going haywire--that information should be replayed repeatedly on news and social media.



If a hospital fills up all its beds and can’t take anymore patients they go on bypass. That means patients have to be routed to other hospitals in the area. Every day that a hospital is on bypass they get fined by the state for no being able to accept patients. Everyone in the hospitals right now isn’t there for C19. They’re in for C19 + flu and everything else. Apparently all NYC hospitals run close to maximum capacity almost all the time and I’ve seen what some Chicagoland hospitals will do to avoid bypass fines. I’ve seen patient’s infused infused on sofas, in hallways, on exam tables and seen them put in administrative offices literally converted to rooms. There was a 54 car pileup on the highway the other day in Chicago due to snow. We still have folks out here shooting each other, etc. Thankfully we haven’t had a mass shooting, plane crash or terrorist attack. They still need to plan accordingly to accept patients that are in dire straights. That’s why they’re re-opening old hospitals, hotels, etc. and sending out emergency text alerts for people with medical license to come in and work and even hiring med students and folks out of state but who’s gonna monitor all of those patients under observation? ERs are a nightmare already. It’s terrible but the resources just aren’t there.


----------



## Dellas

vevster said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/avivah...avirus-reponses-have-in-common-women-leaders/
> 
> *What Do Countries With The Best Coronavirus Responses Have In Common? Women Leaders*
> 
> Looking for examples of true leadership in a crisis? From Iceland to Taiwan and from Germany to New Zealand, women are stepping up to show the world how to manage a messy patch for our human family. Add in Finland, Iceland and Denmark, and this pandemic is revealing that women have what it takes when the heat rises in our Houses of State. Many will say these are small countries, or islands, or other exceptions. But Germany is large and leading, and the UK is an island with very different outcomes. These leaders are gifting us an attractive alternative way of wielding power. What are they teaching us?
> 
> *Truth*
> Angela Merkel, the Chancellor of Germany, stood up early and calmly told her countrymen that this was a serious bug that would infect up to 70% of the population. “It’s serious,” she said, “take it seriously.” She did, so they did too. Testing began right from the get-go. Germany jumped right over the phases of denial, anger and disingenuousness we’ve seen elsewhere. The country’s numbers are far below its European neighbors, and there are signs it may be able to start loosening restrictions relatively soon.
> 
> *Decisiveness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Data from the European Centre for Disease Control as of April 12, 2020
> 
> 20-FIRST
> Among the first and the fastest responses was from Tsai Ing-wen in Taiwan. Back in January, at the first sign of a new illness, she introduced 124 measures to block the spread without having to resort to the lockdowns that have become common elsewhere. She is now sending 10 million face masks to the U.S. and Europe. Tsai managed what CNN has called “among the world’s best” responses, keeping the epidemic under control, still reporting only six deaths.
> 
> Jacinda Ardern in New Zealand was early to lockdown and crystal clear on the maximum level of alert she was putting the country under – and why. She imposed self-isolation on people entering New Zealand astonishingly early, when there were just 6 cases in the whole country, and banned foreigners entirely from entering soon after. Clarity and decisiveness are saving New Zealand from the storm. As of mid-April they have suffered only four deaths, and where other countries talk of lifting restrictions, Ardern is adding to them, making all returning New Zealanders quarantine in designated locations for 14 days.
> 
> Today In: Careers
> *Tech*
> Iceland, under the leadership of Prime Minister Katrín Jakobsdóttir, is offering free coronavirus testing to all its citizens, and will become a key case study in the true spread and fatality rates of Covid-19. Most countries have limited testing to people with active symptoms. Iceland is going whole hog. In proportion to its population the country has already screened five times as many people as South Korea has, and instituted a thorough tracking system that means they haven’t had to lock down or shut schools.



Women have to have experience,  education, and know how. They for the most part are not given the benefit of the doubt. They have to prove themselves.


----------



## Dellas

Everything Zen said:


> If a hospital fills up all its beds and can’t take anymore patients they go on bypass. That means patients have to be routed to other hospitals in the area. Every day that a hospital is on bypass they get fined by the state for no being able to accept patients. Everyone in the hospitals right now isn’t there for C19. They’re in for C19 + flu and everything else. Apparently all NYC hospitals run close to maximum capacity almost all the time and I’ve seen what some Chicagoland hospitals will do to avoid bypass fines. I’ve seen patient’s infused infused on sofas, in hallways, on exam tables and seen them put in administrative offices literally converted to rooms. There was a 54 car pileup on the highway the other day in Chicago due to snow. We still have folks out here shooting each other, etc. Thankfully we haven’t had a mass shooting, plane crash or terrorist attack. They still need to plan accordingly to accept patients that are in dire straights. That’s why they’re re-opening old hospitals, hotels, etc. and sending out emergency text alerts for people with medical license to come in and work and even hiring med students and folks out of state but who’s gonna monitor all of those patients under observation? ERs are a nightmare already. It’s terrible but the resources just aren’t there.



I am affraid of hospital right now.


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The information needs to spread like wildfire to help us before we get it or while the symptoms are mild.  It might be a novel virus but still biomedical science should prevail to this level.  We don't have drugs for a virus we know nothing about but we know how the immune system can sometimes go out of control and the effects to lungs and other organs.  We know a good foundation can help reduce the chance of that happening.  We don't need to know much about the virus to do that.



Cytokine storms aren’t new. Not sure what can be done to resolve them once they’ve begun. Maybe someone with a medical background can address that.

There is information is out there (good and bad). But there’s so much to yet to learn! In this post Truth world  I think we all have to do our own work. Allow information to flow from the bottom up versus top down. Maybe that’s a good thing? This virus is exposing some ugly truths we may be forced to grapple with: democracy, privilege, misinformation, technology, universal healthcare, income inequality, Capitalism,  global warming, etc. This thing seems to be bigger than just a healthcare crisis. Know what I mean? Or maybe I’m rambling.


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> This virus is exposing some ugly truths we may be forced to grapple with: democracy, privilege, misinformation, technology, universal healthcare, income inequality, Capitalism, global warming, etc. This thing seems to be bigger than just a healthcare crisis. Know what I mean? Or maybe I’m rambling.


You are not rambling..... its exposing all the cracks and fissures.


----------



## shelli4018

I think the virus is forcing us to evolve.


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> I think the virus is forcing us to evolve.


You deep today, Shelli.


----------



## vevster

23 and me just sent me a Covid-19 survey.....


----------



## shelli4018

What’s a Covid 19 survey exactly?


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> What’s a Covid 19 survey exactly?


1. have you experienced flu symptoms since Jan of this year?
2. have you been exposed to someone suspected or confirmed covid 19 positive
3. If yes, what type of  contact?

Those type of questions....


----------



## Black Ambrosia

We know about the outbreak in South Dakota at the pork plant. Here are a couple others.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> I agree with you. I think the real reason they didn't want people at earlier stages of infection is because they don't know how to treat them. They could've monitored their condition and treated symptoms as they arose but then they'd have a hospital full of people. They decided against it because they don't have the resources and many people will recover on their own. It's shameful. China has blood on it's hands.  The president does as well but there's a good amount of blame to go around.


There is a lot to think about with monitoring everyone in the hospital. 
The thing is you would do the same thing in the hospital that you'd do at home which is treat the symptoms and monitor for change in condition.  You'd be tying up a hospital bed for weeks. 
Also with hospital acquired infections you would be a lot safer at home.  Having the virus already compromised your immune system would become opportunistic for a HAI. 
An already taxed hospital that's at and over capacity isn't a good place to be.  You would basically be on your own.  Also people would have to be there for weeks.  They would be turning people away for space issues plus all those infected people would put even more people at risk for getting infected.  And with this pandemic on our minds we've tended to forget other patients with other illnesses also need hospital beds.
Current statistics I have seen is   that 80% of people with corona who are put on ventilators will die.  Once you've  progressed to the point of needing a vent it's likely too late. 
Hospitals do not have the capacity to admit everyone with a  case nor the resources ( ppe, people, even medication)  to monitor them. You would inevitably get people who wouldn't  comply with staying  in their hospital room so then you have those people walking the halls and down in the cafeteria.  Nobody has time to babysit them.  They are also coming into contact with way more people whereas at home they are contained.    Also a lot of hospitals don't  have all private rooms.  So say you get someone with a false positive test roomed with an accurately diagnosed patient.  Now that false positive becomes positive from being in the hospital.  They might not show symptoms then be released home falsely thinking they've been thoroughly monitored and are now ok.  There have also been cases that have gone from asymptomatic to dead so even being monitored in the hospital  ( and everyone admitted are not on monitors) might not help with the sneaky nature of this virus.
With no antiviral and no vaccine  for this virus all they could do for mild cases is treat the symptoms. 
One thing you can do at home if you have it or think you have it is to watch your oxygen saturation.  I only know for samsung phones you can do it from your phone.  I've tested mine against the hospitals and it's either the same or differs by 1 to 2 %.  You can also buy a pulse ox.  I have 2.  One is pretty accurate and the other is usually off more times than it was correct.    For me I can feel when my oxygen is low and 9 times out of 10 when I check and  it is. 
It also will tell you your heartrate which if its higher than your normal  baseline it might give you an early indication something is off. 
Pay attention to your breathing.  Some things to take note of
can you sleep flat or do you need all the pillows in the house to prop yourself up..if thats change for you might need to contact your dr.

Does it hurt to breath in and out

Am I more winded than usual,  if after a little exertion can I carry on a conversation

We need to gather as much info ad possible.  Unfortunately people who have died can give us this info from autopsy and their records.  We just have a lot to learn about this thing.


----------



## shelli4018

Our poor supply chain.

I understand many of these meat packing plants employ a high number of immigrants. I imagine they don’t have access to adequate healthcare and can’t avail themselves of the meager healthcare resources available in rural areas.


----------



## lavaflow99

Ganjababy said:


> I don’t think the hospitals would be able to cope if they admitted  mild cases for monitoring



All of this!  It would be impossible for a hospital to admit every single person that is positive. And do what with them?  If they don’t need oxygen, tolerating a regular diet/fluids and has a place/home to go, then they should go home and recover. The same for any other illness. Hospital admission is for people who need higher level of care that can’t be provided at home.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> There a lot to think about with monitoring everyone in the hospital.
> The thing is you would do the same thing in the hospital that you'd do at home which is treat the symptoms and monitor for change in condition.  You'd be tying up a hospital bed for weeks.
> Also with hospital acquired infections you would be a lot safer at home.  Having the virus already compromised your immune system would become opportunistic for a HAI.
> An already taxed hospital that's at and over capacity isn't a good place to be.  You would basically be on your own.  Also people would have to be there for weeks.  They would be turning people away for space issues plus all those infected people would put even more people at risk for getting infected.  And with this pandemic on our minds we've tended to forget other patients with other illnesses also need hospital beds.
> Current statistics I have seen is   that 80% of people with corona who are put on ventilators will die.  Once you've  progressed to the point of needing a vent it's likely too late.
> Hospitals do not have the capacity to admit everyone with a  case nor the resources ( ppe, people, even medication)  to monitor them. You would inevitably get people who wouldn't  comply with staying  in their hospital room so then you have those people walking the halls and down in the cafeteria.  Nobody has time to babysit them.  They are also coming into contact with way more people whereas at home they are contained.    Also a lot of hospitals don't  have all private rooms.  So say you get someone with a false positive test roomed with an accurately diagnosed patient.  Now that false positive becomes positive from being in the hospital.  They might not show symptoms then be released home falsely thinking they've been thoroughly monitored and are now ok.  There have also been cases that have gone from asymptomatic to dead so even being monitored in the hospital  ( and everyone admitted are not on monitors) might not help with the sneaky nature of this virus.
> With no antiviral and no vaccine  for this virus all they could do for mild cases is treat the symptoms.
> One thing you can do at home if you have it or think you have it is to watch your oxygen saturation.  I only know for samsung phones you can do it from your phone.  I've tested mine against the hospitals and it's either the same or differs by 1 to 2 %.  You can also buy a pulse ox.  I have 2.  One is pretty accurate and the other is usually off more times than it was correct.    For me I can feel when my oxygen is low and 9 times out of 10 when I check and  it is.
> It also will tell you your heartrate which if its higher than your normal  baseline it might give you an early indication something is off.
> Pay attention to your breathing.  Some things to take note of
> can you sleep flat or do you need all the pillows in the house to prop yourself up..if thats change for you might need to contact your dr.
> 
> Does it hurt to breath in and out
> 
> Am I more winded than usual,  if after a little exertion can I carry on a conversation
> 
> We need to gather as much info ad possible.  Unfortunately people who have died can give us this info from autopsy and their records.  We just have a lot to learn about this thing.



Well said!

I hate to say this and not scare folks but the hospital isn’t the place to be if you can avoid it. They are bare bones regarding resources.  The cafeteria is closed in a couple hospitals I work at.  Staff is anxious and sadly that will affect patient care. And like @Jmartjrmd said, you don’t want to come here with a false positive and leave with a true positive and then end up on a ventilator then die. I won’t be surprised if there are large number of health care providers who are the asymptomatic carrier population and still working. You don’t want to be around that if you are breathing comfortably and tolerating fluids.

We see what is happening in nursing homes and I doubt it started with the patients. It was brought to them 

Stay home folks!  Keep your ‘Rona in your own house!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm not suggesting that everyone who tests positive should be admitted and monitored. I think those at highest risk should be given additional consideration and admitted where appropriate. I'm no doctor but I suspect that waiting until people are in dire condition before admitting them to the hospital is part of the reason why 80% of the people put on ventilators are dying. I've seen a couple of stories from hospitals where their first patients are now being discharged. I think it's safe to say they were likely admitted earlier and received better care than people being admitted today. If I were pointing fingers I wouldn't start with the hospitals but there is some blame there as well.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>



GROSS. Totally gross.


----------



## shelli4018

I’ve cancelled Dr. Oz permanently. What a disappointment.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## Jmartjrmd

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Dr. Oz you cannot unsay what you said.  I've tried it..it doesnt work.


----------



## vevster

Jmartjrmd said:


> Dr. Oz you cannot unsay what you said.  I've tried it..it doesnt work.


He has grandkids.


----------



## vevster

I predict people will restart their businesses bootleg style.  NYers need money. I mentioned yesterday I saw ALOT of cars out there.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

I know a couple of people getting hair and nails done still.  Told them to be careful.  you get caught at the nail place, you and the nail lady getting a by law violation.  AND you're not the only people going to the salon or this girls place to do your hair.
SMH


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> I predict people will restart their businesses bootleg style.  NYers need money. I mentioned yesterday I saw ALOT of cars out there.


Traffic has ticked up noticeably.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Traffic has ticked up noticeably.


Right!
With a weak stimulus what do you expect? People don’t want to let bills pile up!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

My faves are turning into idiots and showcasing it on Fox News.


----------



## qchelle

My dhs mom is apparently miffed that she's not seeing our dd  Because my dhs brother and his wife still take their kids to grandmas house (because even tho dhs brother is working from home, his wife can't because she's a nurse. And their 2 kids are toddlers. So, they still need the help). So she's upset that we "shelter" our dd and "always keep her at home" and her "immune system won't be as strong cuz she's not exposed to any germs".  I think its hilarious. Dh is mad at her tho lol. For being so ridiculous.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Vulnerable Individuals

1. Elderly individuals.

2. Individuals with serious underlying health conditions, including high blood pressure, chronic lung disease, diabetes, obesity, asthma, and those whose immune system is compromised such as by chemotherapy
for cancer and other conditions requiring such therapy.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

https://www.whitehouse.gov/openingamerica/

TESTING & CONTACT TRACING 

Ability to quickly set up safe and efficient screening and testing sites for symptomatic individuals and trace contacts of COVID+ results

Ability to test Syndromic/ILI-indicated persons for COVID and trace contacts of COVID+ results

Ensure sentinel surveillance sites are screening for asymptomatic cases and contacts for COVID+ results are traced (sites operate at locations that serve older individuals, lower-income Americans, racial minorities, and Native Americans)


----------



## Theresamonet

DH’s job (restaurant) applied for the paycheck protection loan for small businesses as soon as it was available. They’ve been denied because the money has already run out.


----------



## Ganjababy

I am so disgusted with this man. He is coming off  as a Josef Mengele...





TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## Ganjababy

Trump wants to reopen the us/Canadian border. Lots of Canadians saying no. I agree with them. If they do I am going to tell all my family in NY that they are not allowed to come and visit until this thing is over. Maybe Dec  2021


----------



## Ganjababy

She thinks she is a toddler huh? 


qchelle said:


> My dhs mom is apparently miffed that she's not seeing our dd  Because my dhs brother and his wife still take their kids to grandmas house (because even tho dhs brother is working from home, his wife can't because she's a nurse. And their 2 kids are toddlers. So, they still need the help). So she's upset that we "shelter" our dd and "always keep her at home" and her "*immune system won't be as strong cuz* *she's not exposed to any germs*".  I think its hilarious. Dh is mad at her tho lol. For being so ridiculous.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Theresamonet said:


> DH’s job (restaurant) applied for the paycheck protection loan for small businesses as soon as it was available. They’ve been denied because the money has already run out.


People in my state were being turned away left and right because they didn't have a relationship or previous loan with the bank.  I'm not into conspiracies but something dirty went on with these " loans".


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I see businesses with brand new equipment.  Hmmm.


----------



## discodumpling

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Uggghhhh cuss word, cuss word, cuss word!!! He mad cause folks were confused about him wanting to sacrifice 1million+ school children. We were not confused...he said what he said with his little bird chest. 
Ladies its survival of the fittest. Do what's best for you and yours. Every quack has an opinion. But I am so thankful to be a part of the ladies of LHCF. The information we have here is timely and valuable. I've always said its gonna be up to US BLACK WOMEN to fix the earth...where is the lie?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

TrulyBlessed said:


> My faves are turning into idiots and showcasing it on Fox News.


360,000 deaths from swimming pools? ...google Dr. Phil...and logically you'd shut the pools down not the whole country if swimming pool deaths were a pandemic.


----------



## Ganjababy

I see people saying he was saying he was okay with 2-3 percent of the school population dying but he was referring to the whole Population. 3 percent of the population is about 9 million people? So Oz thinks that the trade off is okay if 9 million die?


----------



## OhTall1

They're kids.  We can just make new ones.


TrulyBlessed said:


>



Yes, remember that time you caught a case of drowning or auto death that was going around the office?  
These people are morons.  Were they idiots back in their time with Oprah, or is this new?


TrulyBlessed said:


> My faves are turning into idiots and showcasing it on Fox News.


----------



## awhyley

SpiritJunkie said:


> I know a couple of people getting hair and nails done still.  Told them to be careful.  you get caught at the nail place, you and the nail lady getting a by law violation.  AND you're not the only people going to the salon or this girls place to do your hair.
> SMH



I am seriously considering taking the chance to stop by my hairdressers place.  It's not in a high-traffic area, so chances of getting caught are minimal.  Nails, no but I need to sneak in a relaxer.  One relaxer will hold me til June.  I can do the rest until then.  Someone please talk me down


----------



## Jmartjrmd

awhyley said:


> I am seriously considering taking the chance to stop by my hairdressers place.  It's not in a high-traffic area, so chances of getting caught are minimal.  Nails, no but I need to sneak in a relaxer.  One relaxer will hold me til June.  I can do the rest until then.  Someone please talk me down


Rona is like a thief in the night.  You don't know she's coming until she done broke in and wrecked your house.   For some reason your alarm wasn't on and you  let your guard down thinking it would alert you to any danger  .   The next day when the day breaks and the police investigate you discover it was your hairdresser that brought Rona to your house.  She looked so healthy and innocent at the salon though.  You didn't think she could possibly bring Rona to you.  And you were  only there for a few hours. But she still managed to find you and invade your space.   But now your house is destroyed and and you don't know if you can rebuild.  Is it worth it?

Ok  was my dramatic recreation enough or do we need reinforcements?


----------



## shelli4018

I’m also imagining her asymptomatic hairdresser writing crazy stuff on FB about irresponsible clients. Lol. Meanwhile that lady is a whole disease vector.


----------



## january noir

Jmartjrmd said:


> Rona is like a thief in the night.  You don't know she's coming until she done broke in and wrecked your house.   For some reason your alarm wasnt and you  let your guard down thinking it would alert you to any danger  .   The next day when the day breaks and the police investigate you discover it was your hairdresser that brought Rona to your house.  She looked so healthy and innocent at the salon though.  You didn't think she could possibly bring Rona to you.  And you were  only there for a few hours. But she still managed to find you and invade your space.   But now your house is destroyed and and you don't know if you can rebuild.  Is it worth it?
> 
> Ok  was my dramatic recreation enough or do we need reinforcements?



This was good.   Unfortunately, there are some who can't nor won't be convinced.  
Some people will take a chance anyway.   The only risks I'm taking are for food, medicine, and shelter.  The rest will have to wait.


----------



## Lute

@awhyley     do you really want to take the risk of losing your loved ones or yourself just because you want to get your hair did.  Level of 
judgement will be huge and if the hairdresser is a vector. You will be shamed like Cersei on the game of thrones.







Don't be like Cersei .


----------



## Theresamonet

awhyley said:


> I am seriously considering taking the chance to stop by my hairdressers place.  It's not in a high-traffic area, so chances of getting caught are minimal.  Nails, no but I need to sneak in a relaxer.  One relaxer will hold me til June.  I can do the rest until then.  Someone please talk me down



How silly would you feel sitting up in the hospital on a ventilator, or at home struggling to breathe cause you wanted your hair relaxed? 

Why can’t you do it yourself?


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> I see people saying he was saying he was okay with 2-3 percent of the school population dying but he was referring to the whole Population. 3 percent of the population is about 9 million people? So Oz thinks that the trade off is okay if 9 million die?


What if some of them were from his family? Would he be okay with that?


----------



## meka72

I just bought 10 pocket size hand sanitizers from Bath & Body Works. The store is offering order pick up (after placing a telephone order) at 2 locations near me. Just FYI in case someone is looking for hand sanitizer.


----------



## meka72

Basically @awhyley sit your butt down somewhere (at home),


----------



## gn1g

vevster said:


> When I was coming back from the funeral yesterday *I saw a LOT of cars on the road*....



In every major city, people are out an about. * Folks been stimulated!*


----------



## gn1g

Chicoro said:


> _"Viral shedding refers to the expulsion and release of virus progeny following successful reproduction during a host-cell infection."
> _
> Easy definition: virus duplicated in the host cell




I think this explains why people with CV test positive/negative/positive and have the roller coaster experience.  

My poor friend is going thru it!  One day she is on top of the world and the next day she has fever and chills, aches pains the whole 9.  But even worse is she has been cleared to return to work Monday!


----------



## vevster

gn1g said:


> I think this explains why people with CV test positive/negative/positive and have the roller coaster experience.
> 
> My poor friend is going thru it!  One day she is on top of the world and the next day she has fever and chills, aches pains the whole 9.  But even worse is she has been cleared to return to work Monday!


Chris Cuomo appears to have the same cycle going.


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> I am seriously considering taking the chance to stop by my hairdressers place.  It's not in a high-traffic area, so chances of getting caught are minimal.  Nails, no but I need to sneak in a relaxer.  One relaxer will hold me til June.  I can do the rest until then.  Someone please talk me down


You could start your natural hair journey!


----------



## vevster

Now this is interesting, I did microbiome testing a while ago and the company emailed me the following:



> During this crisis, our scientists at the *Viome Research Institute* have learned much about SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes the COVID-19 respiratory disease, since the initial outbreak. *We now know that the virus can be present and detectable in the gut microbiome, even after it is no longer detectable in the respiratory system, or in cases where people have experienced mild or no symptoms. *_Studies have shown that people may shed the virus in stool for weeks after the virus is cleared from respiratory samples.[_/QUOTE]
> 
> So, in theory if you walk into a bathroom after someone has gone #2 --- you are exposed.....


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I wonder if a stool test is quicker. Sounds like this is a more reliable result.


----------



## shelli4018

Anyone else think there’s a problem with testing? There’s talk of extending the 14 day quarantine to 21 days because folk have tested positive after having several negative results.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

How valid are the tests?  Is there a link to look this up?


----------



## Lute

shelli4018 said:


> Anyone else think there’s a problem with testing? There’s talk of extending the 14 day quarantine to 21 days because folk have tested positive after having several negative results.



I think 21 days is perfect. It should've been 21 days from the beginning. There were a good handful people that had false positive. If they did the test oral/nasal cavity it would be negative. But if its was fecal then it would be positive.  It sounds like virus has to pass through the body in order for it to be fully clear.


----------



## Kanky

awhyley said:


> I am seriously considering taking the chance to stop by my hairdressers place.  It's not in a high-traffic area, so chances of getting caught are minimal.  Nails, no but I need to sneak in a relaxer.  One relaxer will hold me til June.  I can do the rest until then.  Someone please talk me down



 It's a whole pandemic! Do it yourself!


----------



## lavaflow99

shelli4018 said:


> Anyone else think there’s a problem with testing? There’s talk of extending the 14 day quarantine to 21 days because folk have tested positive after having several negative results.



This makes sense to me.  There is a teen admitted to one of the hospitals I am at who tested positive.  We are trying to clear him with negative tests so he can be sent to a residential psych facility (he was asymptomatic and was ONLY tested because we got wind that his mother was positive/symptomatic ).   His mom was positive on 3/24 and the teen was tested positive on 4/3.  He was last positive on 4/13.  So clearly he has been exposed for more than 2 weeks (he was admitted 4/1 and I won't comment on how he was chilling on the psych unit for 2 days with zero precautions....that's another story for another day).  

So my agreement is based on a sample size of one.    21 days seems like a more reliable length of time.


----------



## werenumber2

shelli4018 said:


> I’m also imagining her asymptomatic hairdresser writing crazy stuff on FB about irresponsible clients. Lol. Meanwhile that lady is a whole disease vector.



I keep thinking about that barber who kept working and ending up dying of the virus. Who knows how many of his clients and their families he infected


----------



## shahala

I wasn’t tested when I went to the emergency room. They did chest X-rays, an EKG  etc,   The doctor told me there were not enough tests and they were only being given to really sick people and those who would be admitted   I was getting ready to be pissed but 15 mins later a guy about 45 years old came in and from what I over heard from the EMTs , he was found disoriented in his driveway.  He was in a really bad way, oxygen levels really low etc and needed oxygen and the doctor told him he would be admitted. he got the test.  So I was cool after that because I knew I was going home and my oxygen levels were good.

Thank God I didn’t have  to stay but I found out from my mother’s friend whose sister was at the same hospital, that after 2 days of being admitted,  they sent her to Jacob Javits Center because they needed the hospital beds for other emergency patients.


----------



## SoniT

werenumber2 said:


> I keep thinking about that barber who kept working and ending up dying of the virus. Who knows how many of his clients and their families he infected



That was so sad. I had a hair appointment early on during this pandemic but I canceled. I've been doing my own hair. Thankfully I learned a lot from LHCF.


----------



## gn1g

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wonder if a *stool test* is quicker. Sounds like this is a more reliable result.



I think so.  In fact, when the virus was just in Wuhan, they had some evidence that people were getting it when others flushed the toilet (commercial toilets) because CV *is not a bacteria *it is a spiked protein molecule. 

whoever the intelligent jerk was that created this monster should've and might still be able to create a cure for something.


----------



## SoniT

I can't believe some of these states and that the imbecile in the White House is egging them on. WTH? This is unbelievable.


----------



## discodumpling

I'm starting to see ads for getting hair & nails done ..."client must bring own mask and or gloves"
Is it really that bad? Folks are literally gonna die to get their hair n nails done to sit at home.
At least they'll look good in their coffins...


----------



## OhTall1

Theresamonet said:


> *How silly would you feel *sitting up in the hospital on a ventilator, or at home struggling to breathe cause you wanted your hair relaxed?


LOL!  Every time I think about going out and doing something unnecessary, I ask myself this exact question.


----------



## discodumpling

The NYS AG...has launched a hotline for Asians who are experiencing discrimination. Wth is our hotline? This is so sad it's funny! Like I saw that and started to giggle uncontrollably...these folks got a hotline for discrimination!!!


----------



## Reinventing21

Deleted.


----------



## Reinventing21

Deleted.


----------



## Ganjababy

If I had any close relatives in nursing homes right now  I would take them out.


----------



## awhyley

Jmartjrmd said:


> Rona is like a thief in the night.  You don't know she's coming until she done broke in and wrecked your house.   For some reason your alarm wasn't on and you  let your guard down thinking it would alert you to any danger  .   The next day when the day breaks and the police investigate you discover it was your hairdresser that brought Rona to your house.  She looked so healthy and innocent at the salon though.  You didn't think she could possibly bring Rona to you.  And you were  only there for a few hours. But she still managed to find you and invade your space.   But now your house is destroyed and and you don't know if you can rebuild.  Is it worth it?
> 
> Ok  was my dramatic recreation enough or do we need reinforcements?



Dang, that was indeed dramatic.  Very good imagery there.  Thanks!



Lute said:


> @awhyley     do you really want to take the risk of losing your loved ones or yourself just because you want to get your hair did.  Level of judgement will be huge and if the hairdresser is a vector. You will be shamed like Cersei on the game of thrones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be like Cersei .



This is true, I would not live it down if my folks were affected.



Theresamonet said:


> How silly would you feel sitting up in the hospital on a ventilator, or at home struggling to breathe cause you wanted your hair relaxed?
> 
> Why can’t you do it yourself?



Just didn't want to take the risk I guess. 



vevster said:


> You could start your natural hair journey!



BIG CHOP!    This is seriously a good time to consider this.



meka72 said:


> Basically @awhyley sit your butt down somewhere (at home),



Ok, I will.  Thanks ladies


----------



## [email protected]@

awhyley said:


> I am seriously considering taking the chance to stop by my hairdressers place.  It's not in a high-traffic area, so chances of getting caught are minimal.  Nails, no but I need to sneak in a relaxer.  One relaxer will hold me til June.  I can do the rest until then.  Someone please talk me down



I can understand the anxiety around this. I would just cornrow it and throw on a headwrap a la Erykah Badu.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## OhTall1

Now he's basically trying to incite riots.

*Trump breaks with his own guidelines to back conservative anti-quarantine protesters*
The president’s social media posts come amid growing frustration among some conservative groups over state mitigation measures.





President Donald Trump speaks at a daily coronavirus news briefing Friday. | Alex Brandon/AP Photo

By QUINT FORGEY

04/17/2020 12:18 PM EDT

Updated: 04/17/2020 05:48 PM EDT

President Donald Trump culminated a swerving, week-long power struggle against the nation’s governors with an apparent endorsement of protesters who have defied leaders of coronavirus-stricken states, public health experts and the most senior members of his own administration.

In a series of tweets Friday afternoon, the president issued an online call to “LIBERATE” Minnesota, Michigan and Virginia — all states where aggrieved residents have gathered in public in recent days to demonstrate in opposition to stay-at-home orders declared by Democratic governors.

“LIBERATE MINNESOTA!” Trump wrote, followed soon after by a message that read, “LIBERATE MICHIGAN!” He also tweeted, “LIBERATE VIRGINIA, and save your great 2nd Amendment. It is under siege!”

At Friday's White House press briefing, Trump said certain states are going to "come online" "sooner rather than later."

The president’s remarks and social media posts come as some conservative groups have grown increasingly frustrated with the local directives that have slammed the brakes on the U.S. economy, the strength of which had been a key selling point of Trump’s reelection effort.

Trump’s tweets also represent the latest salvo in a rhetorical back-and-forth between governors seeking more robust assistance from his administration and a president loath to accept blame for a federal response that has been widely criticized as inadequate and slow-footed.

Amid the urgent state efforts, thousands of protesters — many wearing Trump paraphernalia — have congregated in the capital cities of Minnesota, Michigan and Virginia, flouting stringent mitigation measures imposed by Democratic Govs. Tim Walz, Gretchen Whitmer and Ralph Northam.

Northam was dismissive of Trump’s unexpected broadside at a news conference Friday, telling reporters that he and his staff are “fighting a biological war. I do not have time to involve myself in Twitter wars.”

The tweets also came up near the end of a conference call between Senate Democrats and Vice President Mike Pence regarding national testing for the coronavirus.

When Sen. Tim Kaine of Virginia asked why the president was trying to incite division online, Pence said the administration would continue to work with governors while also communicating with the American people.

But the Democrats were not satisfied. Kaine called the president’s posts disrespectful, and Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer of New York pressed the vice president to answer Kaine’s question.

Gov. Jay Inslee of Washington had an even stronger reaction, issuing a lengthy statement condemning Trump’s rhetoric. His tweets “encourage illegal and dangerous acts” and put “millions of people in danger” of contracting the coronavirus, the governor said.

“I hope someday we can look at today’s meltdown as something to be pitied, rather than condemned. But we don’t have that luxury today. There is too much at stake,” Inslee, a Democrat, added.

The president’s suggestion that Americans should disobey state orders directly contradicts his own past statements acknowledging governors’ authority to announce restrictions to combat the disease’s spread.

Asked about the demonstrations at his coronavirus news briefing Thursday, Trump declined to condemn them, instead noting that “they seem to be protesters that like me” and that the marchers had “been going through it a long time.”

Those remarks bore echos of the president’s refusal to condemn white supremacist marchers who gathered in Charlottesville, Virginia, in 2017 for a “Unite the Right” rally where a counter-protester was killed.
Trump, in the aftermath of that deadly clash, proclaimed there had been “very fine people on both sides” of the rally, an assessment for which he was widely rebuked.

The president’s seeming encouragement of the protesters Friday also flies in the face of federal social-distancing guidance, which is in effect until the end of the month, as well as his administration’s new recommendations advising states to proceed with caution when reopening.

Discussing those guidelines Thursday, Trump acknowledged “every state is very different,” and said that “if they need to remain closed, we will allow them to do that.”

But the president, eager to restart the collapsing economy, was not so deferential earlier this week, and has vacillated wildly when discussing the nature of federal versus state powers as they apply to local stay-at-home orders.

At Friday's press briefing, Trump said, "I think certain states are going to come online and they're going to start the early stages of the puzzle that we are putting together. And it's going to be together sooner rather than later."

On Sunday, Trump instructed governors to prepare their “testing programs & apparatus” to fight the outbreak, tweeting that states should “Be ready” and the federal government “is there to help.”

Trump insisted Monday, however, that he alone had the power to reopen the country — not governors — despite his reluctance to issue a nationwide stay-at-home order or any federally enforceable mitigation measures.

He also argued that the president’s authority is “total,” and said governors “will agree to” his plans for emerging from state shutdowns.

After governors pushed back Tuesday against Trump’s assertion of complete federal power, he suggested the state leaders were involved in a “mutiny” against him, but later conceded he would “be authorizing” their individual reopening plans.

In Texas, where far-right protesters demanded action Thursday at the state Capitol building in Austin, Gov. Greg Abbott outlined the state’s strategy for reopening the economy.

Abbott, a Republican, has sought to walk a tightrope between appeasing conservatives in the state who say lockdowns have been an overreaction and public health officials warning of the virus’ spread; he refused to call an order “shelter-in-place” even though it was effectively that.

The governor attempted to restrike that balance again with Friday’s order, which included plans to reopen only a narrow slice of the state.

He said stores could try “retail to-go,” state parks would reopen but with heavy restrictions and that health care providers could restart some surgeries and diagnostic testing, though he said abortions were still banned in the state.

Abbott also announced that schools and universities would remain closed through the end of the academic year and the state’s lockdown orders would remain in place for now.


----------



## Dposh167

This man is a sociopath. An absolute devil in human form.

He cares nothing about the well being of Americans. Anybody who wants to create an argument/riot/tension in this country in the middle of a health pandemic is a sociopath. He came after Cuomo earlier this afternoon and I'm glad Cuomo gave it right back to him even though he wanted to take the high road. How dare Trump imply Cuomo hasn't done much.....I swear, I hate this man


----------



## B_Phlyy

TrulyBlessed said:


>



One of my nurses who was out in March while waiting for results just started having symptoms again. Previously they were negative but it'a been 3 weeks and they recently had a family member test positive. I've already rescheduled the patients and advanced the nurse's sick leave. They're going to be out for another week while we wait.

There were more people in the grocery store with no protection spending the stimulus money today. But very few masks and I only saw the workers wearing gloves. People were doing price check and putting stuff back. So now the germs are spreading.

Lifting the quarantine is going to lead to carnage. All the people who've been in the house for weeks have no immunity to anything and there's a real chance this virus has mutated since the quarantine was instituted. There's no vaccine and there's no real treatment plan except 'wait to see how bad you get.' This is probably going to be a long and deadly summer.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

I’m disgusted by all this talk of reopening the country. Last Friday the headlines were that Black ppl were dying at disproportionately high rates. THIS Friday a beach in Florida is open and Texas is beginning to open next week. Are we supposed to pretend we don’t see how evil this is, or does it really not even matter that we see it?

And also............do they not care at all about their loved ones? I mean I get it-they’ve now associated this virus with Black folk, butttttt to the point of risking it all?


----------



## Reinventing21

But to them they are not risking it all...just those they deem unimportant and expendable (Blacks, illegal immigrants, all minorities minus the Chinese who have a hot line...)


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> I'm starting to see ads for getting hair & nails done ..."client must bring own mask and or gloves"



Ads where???


----------



## Reinventing21

I am concerned about these MAGA nuts, racist militia kkk types trying to use it as bio weapon. This is what 45 and the like are hoping for. This is why they pushed this narrative of the virus MOSTLY affecting only Blacks which is so not true. Even if the virus was brought to poor Black neighborhoods and it spread like wildfire as what happens during  pandemics, these people convinced themselves it wasn't their problem.  To them any losses are ok if it increases white power. Look at history.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Jacksonville FL opened the beach.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

awhyley said:


> Dang, that was indeed dramatic.  Very good imagery there.  Thanks!
> 
> This is true, I would not live it down if my folks were affected.
> 
> Just didn't want to take the risk I guess.
> 
> BIG CHOP!    This is seriously a good time to consider this.
> Ok, I will.  Thanks ladies



Glad you changed your mind .

My sister is currently mad at me because I advised her not to get her hair braided at the hair braider's house this coming Thursday. This is the same sister that helped me lecture our mother about taking unnecessary trips out the house. She told me she's not telling me ish else and I was like a nagging husband, I rebutted that it was probably best she tell someone who didn't give two cares about her...and that perhaps she should buy herself some hair and braid her own head (which she is fully capable of doing) with all the free time she currently finds herself in possession of. I'm sure she blocked me.


----------



## vevster

What mainstream media isn’t telling you:

A Korean doctor who’s giving patients and hospital staff 100,000 IUs of vitamin D and 20 to 24 grams of vitamin C by IV reports virus-infected patients are getting well in a matter of days


----------



## Kanky

Kanky said:


> African Americans are becoming the face of Covid19 deaths, so they will be writing this off as black people problems and opening everything back up again soon.
> 
> ETA: Here's a story about white people facing stigma after having Covid19. Nothing will be done about the circumstances that make black people more likely to die from this but there will be stigma and blame attached.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/us/coronavirus-stigma-diamond-princess-passengers/index.html



And now they are opening the beaches.


----------



## Theresamonet

discodumpling said:


> I'm starting to see ads for getting hair & nails done ..."client must bring own mask and or gloves"
> Is it really that bad? Folks are literally gonna die to get their hair n nails done to sit at home.
> At least they'll look good in their coffins...



Right! It’s ridiculous. There’s no where to go.


----------



## Theresamonet

awhyley said:


> Dang, that was indeed dramatic.  Very good imagery there.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, I would not live it down if my folks were affected.
> 
> 
> 
> Just didn't want to take the risk I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> BIG CHOP!    This is seriously a good time to consider this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I will.  Thanks ladies



Don’t ruin your hair or do anything drastic you’ll regret. Maybe just braid it up until we get past this? I’ve been wearing a slap cap with mini twists underneath. Next week I’ll probably do something like this:


----------



## Chicoro

Edited for information:
Red Flags (from same video):


Here is a simple sheet to help you track your situation in the event you come down with symptoms:

"811" represents your local emergency number. For the US, it's 911.



D stands for days. It came from this video:
Friday 17th, Good and Simple Idea, John Campbell Channel


----------



## Chicoro

What you may want to have in your Home First Aid Kit:

A _*Quality*_ Blood Oxygen Saturation Monitor (don't be too cheap with this)

This tells you the oxygen level in blood. Since we might all be out here with no testing, no masks and lifted quarantines, the likelihood of falling ill has increased for all of us.

There are lots of models and price ranges. I think a thermometer and this monitor are important.

It is additional data to help you determine what your next step might be.

This photo is posted just as an example.


----------



## Ganjababy

And there it is... This is no coincidence. In addition, I also think it’s giving those protesters a false sense of security.





InchHighPrivateEye said:


> I’m disgusted by all this talk of reopening the country. *Last Friday the headlines were that Black ppl were dying at disproportionately high rates.* THIS Friday a beach in Florida is open and Texas is beginning to open next week. Are we supposed to pretend we don’t see how evil this is, or does it really not even matter that we see it?
> 
> And also............do they not care at all about their loved ones? I mean I get it-they’ve now associated this virus with Black folk, butttttt to the point of risking it all?


----------



## Chicoro

My father taught me to deal with how things are, not how I wished things to be or how things_ should _be.



Spoiler: Focus



For example, it has been communicated through varies means that black women are aggressive, masculine, have ugly[ nappy ] hair and ugly faces and bodies.

I found it a waste of time to convince others that this was not true. I tried and failed.
I found it a waste of time to beg others to see black women differently.I tried and failed.

Things shifted when I focused on how things are and took actions myself.



First, I addressed my belief systems. Next, I made sure I was giving myself that acceptance, love and care that I needed. Then, I identified what I could change and worked on that. I learned about hair from a scientific perspective. I learned about it from a practical perspective. Now, no one can tell me that afro-textured hair does not grow, needs to be kept short because it breaks anyway  and that the texture is so ugly only a chemical process will help it [Caveat - I love natural _and_ relaxed hair.]


You can't fight anything if you are dead and/or you don't have your mental stability. You can't control what other people do, think or feel. You can control what you do, think and feel.

Yes, all people ought to be valued. We already know that black lives don't matter [to some people].
Yes, there ought to be care and consideration for other people. But in many ways, there is not.
Yes, the pursuit of power may trump the pursuit of people protection.

So  it comes time to make a decision. Do you focus on how things should be or do you look at how things _are_?

Which one is going to keep you alive.
The above was purposely left as a statement.


You cannot let fear, disappointment and having expectations of others, and what they should do but fail to do, distract you. You have got to have clear, razor sharp, crystal clear thinking. That will help you make the best of where you are right now. That will help you to make the best decisions you can.

It is no longer about black or white, Democrats or Republicans.

It is about the possibility of living or dying.

In this current climate, black women, you _still_ are the least protected. I would add that you are the least valued...by others. So it is up to you to protect and value yourself and your families and communities.

Everything is going to start coming out the wood works. Get mentally and physically ready for ugly, hateful, selfish and dangerous behavior and actions.



Stay focused. Don't let fear, disappointment and disbelief distract you. Fortify yourselves.

Thanks for the spoiler tutorial @meka72 !


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> What mainstream media isn’t telling you:
> 
> A Korean doctor who’s giving patients and hospital staff 100,000 IUs of vitamin D and 20 to 24 grams of vitamin C by IV reports virus-infected patients are getting well in a matter of days



Yes, about the importance of vitamin D.

And any deficiency is problematic. Many of us know we have severe vitamin D deficiencies unlike other deficiencies that are not so prevalent.

I am not sure that over the counter vitamin D can get one's levels up to the right point if you are starting from a severely deficient level. I was prescribed 100,000 IUs but that could only be obtained from a doctor's order.

I know that once you get vitamin D to the right level with a prescription formula, then  you can take over the counter medicine to maintain and keep your vitamin D levels at that normal level.

Can anyone share what they are doing to level up their vitamin D levels?


----------



## discodumpling

vevster said:


> Ads where???


Social media mostly. Not sure what state these folks are from...but Florida is a good guess. Just a couple of pop ups taking advantage of folks who cant/wont do without during the pandemic.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

How do you ladies plan to beat the virus?  Flattening the curve is to help hospitals not get overwhelmed not for anything else.  Do you plan to shelter-in-place until there is a vaccine or prescription medication?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Why are we associating this virus to being black?  Really???  Because the media said so or you know someone?  Do not allow yourself to be disrespected.  Find ways to combat health problems.  Now we know deficiencies can affect the immune system.   Other people are going out into the sun and moving around.  Meanwhile black people are indoors, not moving around much, not getting enough sun, and stressed the max out! What do you think will happen with those ingredients?



Spoiler: Science is losing



Social and news media are winning.  Like a social experiment this stuff is fascinating but so very wrong. #socialmediaisadrug


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> Yes, about the importance of vitamin D.
> 
> And any deficiency is problematic. Many of us know we have severe vitamin D deficiencies unlike other deficiencies that are not so prevalent.
> 
> I am not sure that over the counter vitamin D can get one's levels up to the right point if you are starting from a severely deficient level. I was prescribed 100,000 IUs but that could only be obtained from a doctor's order.
> 
> I know that once you get vitamin D to the right level with a prescription formula, then  you can take over the counter medicine to maintain and keep your vitamin D levels at that normal level.
> 
> Can anyone share what they are doing to level up their vitamin D levels?


I know from experience that a loading dose of D gets ya up there.  I believe that if you have never taken D assume deficiency and take a loading dose for a week.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> How do you ladies plan to beat the virus?  Flattening the curve is to help hospitals not get overwhelmed not for anything else.  Do you plan to shelter-in-place until there is a vaccine or prescription medication?


I have an entire thread in the natural forum of what I’m doing. I’ve seen the snarky comments about essential oils and orange peels but giving your immune system the building blocks it needs to do its job should be in every ones approach. It’s critical.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^
I didn't realize there was a natural forum.  I skimmed the thread in that forum.  You guys are on top of it.  However more of the information should be in this thread because of what is going on and to help empower each other other.

People have gotten too scared to go out and do things that always had similar risks as before this virus.  I said it hundreds of post before.  If you could see all the germs you would never go outside.  That is where we are now. Social and news media make things sound as if this is our first rodeo.  Stuff like this virus was always there.  Take reasonable precautions but also boost your immune system and reduce your stress.  You can do the opposite and be your own demise.



Spoiler: Extremely unpopular opinion 



Being indoors, stressed and NOT moving around and socializing to your normal standards will have you feeling worse and that decreases immune system.  This problem is a beast on the immune system.  People in nursing homes and alone in hospitals are wasting away.  Get up, get moving, boost your immune system, and reduce your stress.


----------



## vevster

Watch this and note her slip. Who is running the show and what is the agenda?


----------



## yaya24




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> Watch this and note her slip. Who is running the show and what is the agenda?


Ma'am don't open the Gates.

On another note: contact trace 
Is this a joke?


----------



## galleta31

vevster said:


> 23 and me just sent me a Covid-19 survey.....



Apparently they are looking at genes which may indicate who will get sick from covid19. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-19-may-lie-in-your-genes?utm_source=url_link

company Amgen is working on developing novel coronavirus treatments that use antibodies to attack the virus. deCODE’s research will inform that work, providing genetic insights from patients who were previously infected. Consumer DNA-testing company 23andMe Inc. is also putting its vast trove of genetic data to use hunting for clues about how the virus works. The company will survey customers who contracted it and look for commonalities among those who experienced a severe response.


There are some obvious regions of the genome to begin exploring, said Adam Auton, a principal scientist at 23andMe, but it’s early days. “This is a numbers game,” he said. “It could be even 23andMe won’t have enough data to understand the host genetics of Covid-19.”





More From

Prognosis
 British Columbia Sees Potential for Years of Social Distancing 
 Seoul’s Full Cafes, Apple Store Lines Show Mass Testing Success 
 VA Hospitals Are the U.S. Safety Net. Covid-19 Exposed the Holes 
 Fevertree Says Make Drinks With Tonics, Not Quack Virus Cures 
 
Read more from Prognosis

Researchers have already begun to get some sense of who is most vulnerable. Some are honing in on the immune system and its response to infection as a potential trigger for severe disease. As the body mounts an intense effort to fight off the previously unknown pathogen, the immune system can kick into overdrive — what’s known as a cytokine storm — causing collateral damage that may do more harm than the virus itself.

“If we can understand why some people experience cytokine storms, we can better treat them,” said Akiko Iwasaki, a Yale University immunologist. “We don't have a rational way of designing therapeutics. We’re just giving the same drugs to people hoping they respond. If we can get down to a molecular level of understanding, we can be a lot more effective”

Children with less-developed immune systems could be less vulnerable. Evidence from deCODE suggests women also may experience severe symptoms less frequently. Those in harm’s way are older adults and people with conditions that are tied to inflammation. Many of these conditions also have a genetic component.

Doctors at NYU Langone Health in New York analyzed more than 4,000 patients hospitalized with Covid-19 in March, as the virus was shutting down the city. Those over age 65 or who were significantly overweight, carrying an extra 80 to 100 pounds, were more likely to be hospitalized. Patients with low oxygen levels and signs of inflammation on lab tests were most likely to be critically ill.

The most surprising finding was the strong tie between obesity and critical illness, said lead researcher Christopher Petrilli, an assistant professor in the Department of Medicine. Overweight patients who were under age 60 were twice as likely to be hospitalized as their thinner peers, while those who were obese were three times as likely to need intensive care, the study found. 

The results make sense because obesity is a pro-inflammatory state: People who carry extra weight have higher levels of immune response and inflammation, Petrilli said. 


“It’s absolutely related to genetics,’’ he said. “Genetics plays a critical part in the development of your immune system. It’s a combination of that and things you have been exposed to in the past, plus other factors like obesity.”


Three of the most-powerful risk factors for severe disease all have a genetic component: high blood pressure, obesity and diabetes. 

New York state, which is closely tracking people who died from Covid-19, found that almost 90% had other health conditions. The most common are high blood pressure, found in 56% of the 10,834 deaths through April 13, diabetes, high cholesterol and heart disease.

Stefánsson, at deCODE, said the virus’s extreme variability is one of its strengths.

“Most people it affects in a mild way, so they can spread the infection, but there is a subset of the population that gets seriously ill. It is both highly contagious and highly lethal,” he said. “It’s just a bad combination.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I didn't realize there was a natural forum.  I skimmed the thread in that forum.  You guys are on top of it.  However more of the information should be in this thread because of what is going on and to help empower each other other.


It's in this thread too but it's harder to find because there's a lot more activity and this thread covers a broader range of topics. Vev's thread makes it easier to find.


----------



## Lute

@vevster     -   It's not a slip.

Gates as in gating. It has nothing to do with Bill Gates.  It's a term* (not a great one - wish they came up with a better word) *that *White House Health Administration* is using to describe each *Step/Goal* they have to accomplish in order to re-open the states. It was a phrase that was use repeatedly during the 45's C19 press conferences during Dr. Fauci/Dr.Birx segments.

Whoever wrote that (instagram?)post is not keeping up with the current events. Especially 45's C19 conferences. *sigh* I don't blame them if they can't watch it. It's very hard and strenuous to watch. I feel like I need a drink or straight jacket. Dr Fauci makes it bearable to pay attention.



Chicoro said:


> Can anyone share what they are doing to level up their vitamin D levels?


I was prescribed the once per week Vitamin D pills.  which is like 25,000 mg. and taking cod liver oil.  I always had low Vitamin D levels. The first time I got tested it was like an 8 out of 20. *20 *is a healthy range. It can go as high as *50*. *10 *is considered to be low.


----------



## LadyRaider




----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> I have an entire thread in the natural forum of what I’m doing. I’ve seen the snarky comments about essential oils and orange peels but giving your immune system the building blocks it needs to do its job should be in every ones approach. It’s critical.


I just let people snark and keep up the preventive measures .

Few youngish people who aren't obese are dying from this.

Basic healthy behaviors (eat healthy, exercise,  don't smoke) would have saved alot of lives.

I havehav seen a single photo of an obese older person that beat covid after hospitalization.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Reposting because someone needs to see this.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ladies improve your immune system.  It starts with the stomach.  The body knows what to do when feed the right balance.  It's essential!  Not optional at all.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

galleta31 said:


> The company will survey customers who contracted it and look for commonalities among those who experienced a severe response.


LIE.  How would they know if I had it or not?  They must have done some survey across the races.


----------



## werenumber2

Bruh, Florida is on the highway to hell. 
They’re really trying to live up to every negative stereotype


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> @vevster     -   It's not a slip.
> 
> Gates as in gating. It has nothing to do with Bill Gates.  It's a term* (not a great one - wish they came up with a better word) *that *White House Health Administration* is using to describe each *Step/Goal* they have to accomplish in order to re-open the states. It was a phrase that was use repeatedly during the 45's C19 press conferences during Dr. Fauci/Dr.Birx segments.
> 
> Whoever wrote that (instagram?)post is not keeping up with the current events. Especially 45's C19 conferences. *sigh* I don't blame them if they can't watch it. It's very hard and strenuous to watch. I feel like I need a drink or straight jacket. Dr Fauci makes it bearable to pay attention.
> 
> 
> I was prescribed the once per week Vitamin D pills.  which is like 25,000 mg. and taking cod liver oil.  I always had low Vitamin D levels. The first time I got tested it was like an 8 out of 20. *20 *is a healthy range. It can go as high as *50*. *10 *is considered to be low.


The functional medicine folks want it to be even higher  they want 60 - 120 I've heard.


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> The functional medicine folks want it to be even higher  they want 60 - 120 I've heard.


Wait... vitamin D levels !!!? that's scary. I cant even imagine on how to achieve it naturally. Mine is like in 15.8 after a few years


----------



## meka72

I ABHOR Steven Moore.


----------



## meka72

Lute said:


> Wait... vitamin D levels !!!? that's scary. I cant even imagine on how to achieve it naturally. Mine is like in 15.8 after a few years


My vitamin d was 17 and my doctor said that was too low and that I needed to get it over 30.


----------



## shelli4018

meka72 said:


> I ABHOR Steven Moore.


Maybe he means the protestors will be dead like Rosa Parks?


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

the amount of false information that is being put out about Bill Gates is staggering. Most of it coming from the extreme right.  


Lute said:


> @vevster     -   It's not a slip.
> 
> Gates as in gating. It has nothing to do with Bill Gates.  It's a term* (not a great one - wish they came up with a better word) *that *White House Health Administration* is using to describe each *Step/Goal* they have to accomplish in order to re-open the states. It was a phrase that was use repeatedly during the 45's C19 press conferences during Dr. Fauci/Dr.Birx segments.
> 
> Whoever wrote that (instagram?)post is not keeping up with the current events. Especially 45's C19 conferences. *sigh* I don't blame them if they can't watch it. It's very hard and strenuous to watch. I feel like I need a drink or straight jacket. Dr Fauci makes it bearable to pay attention.
> 
> 
> I was prescribed the once per week Vitamin D pills.  which is like 25,000 mg. and taking cod liver oil.  I always had low Vitamin D levels. The first time I got tested it was like an 8 out of 20. *20 *is a healthy range. It can go as high as *50*. *10 *is considered to be low.


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> Wait... vitamin D levels !!!? that's scary. I cant even imagine on how to achieve it naturally. Mine is like in 15.8 after a few years


You need to take that 20,000 daily for a while. Then lower down. You must take K2 with it.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

meka72 said:


> I ABHOR Steven Moore.



Disgusting. He needs to keep Rosa Parks' name out of his mouth! What a perversion of what she protested for.


----------



## shelli4018

MomofThreeBoys said:


> the amount of false information that is being put out about Bill Gates is staggering. Most of it coming from the extreme right.


Their gullibility amazes me. Seems like they would get tired of being triggered all the time. No way that level of resentment and hatred is healthy.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

meka72 said:


> My vitamin d was 17 and my doctor said that was too low and that I needed to get it over 30.


Yes.  Anything under 30 is low to me.  Even if 20 is said to be in the normal range, I say no.  Get it above 30.  But remember vitamin D can get to toxic levels but I doubt anyone can unless going several years on an abnormally high amount.  Prescription form would not be prescribed for years so I would not worry too much about toxicity but it can happen.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Yes.  Anything under 30 is low to me.  Even if 20 is said to be in the normal range, I say no.  Get it above 30.  But remember vitamin D can get to toxic levels but I doubt anyone can unless going several years on an abnormally high amount.  Prescription form would not be prescribed for years so I would not worry too much about toxicity but it can happen.


You can purchase 50,000 online.
I’ll get my vitamin D tested in a few months just because I’m there anyway.


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> I know from experience that a loading dose of D gets ya up there.  I believe that if you have never taken D assume deficiency and take a loading dose for a week.



How is loading done without a prescription?


----------



## Chicoro

vevster said:


> You can purchase 50,000 online.
> I’ll get my vitamin D tested in a few months just because I’m there anyway.



Is this what is used when loading?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My vitamin D was at 30 last year. Not sure about now. This thread has given me a lot to think about.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

We _been_ knew about Florida but people just don't want to believe out of political correctness. 


TrulyBlessed said:


>


Ironically, dude won't catch Rona because Floridians manage to survive despite the odds of living dangerously.


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> You need to take that 20,000 daily for a while. Then lower down. You must take K2 with it.


I just ordered this Vitamin D from Amazon. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

President of Brazil


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>



My word, that governor is an imbecile.    Welp we have been trying to remove FL from the US so they succeed on their own


----------



## lavaflow99

I read this article and found it very informative about the disease progression and why some do worse than others.  It's long but worth it.

*Why Some Coronavirus Patients Get Sicker Than Others*

_This is what may determine why some people with COVID-19 decline around week two of symptoms while others recover._

04/17/2020 05:45AM EDT

There’s a critical point, somewhere around the second week of coronavirus symptoms, where patients usually start to recover. Sometimes, though, they don’t. Some people can take a turn for the worse even after they’ve started to feel somewhat better. The progression of symptoms is one of the more mysterious elements of this illness. 

While the symptoms can escalate quickly, the more “prolonged course” of COVID-19 makes it unlike influenza or other similar respiratory illnesses, said William Schaffner, a professor of medicine in the Division of Infectious Diseases at the Vanderbilt University School of Medicine.

“Once on a ventilator, patients also seem to be on those ventilators for longer than comparable patients who had the flu and were also seriously ill,” he said.

Why do patients who appear better suddenly get worse? And who is more susceptible to this longer progression of symptoms?

*COVID-19’s Path Through The Body *

To understand why some people recover at a better rate than others, we first need to understand the mechanics of how coronavirus infects the body.

As you probably know, the novel coronavirus is a respiratory virus. When an infected person coughs, sneezes or touches a surface, another person can pick up the virus when they inhale respiratory droplets or come into contact with a surface where those droplets have landed, according to Kirsten Hokeness, professor and chair of the Department of Science and Technology at Bryant University and an expert in immunology.

Once in your nose or mouth, the virus then latches on to cells that express a protein called ACE-2; these cells can be located deep in the back of the throat and high up in the nasal passage.

“This is an important receptor in regulating blood pressure that the spikes on the surface of the virus have found a way to unlock,” Hokeness said. Once the virus “unlocks the receptor,” it can get inside the cell and use its machinery to replicate, she added.

“Once it makes its many copies, the new viruses then exit that cell and go on to infect more and more cells,” she said. “In some cases, the virus may stay more localized here, and in other cases, the virus replicates and then makes its way down into the lungs and starts to infect the lung cells, as well.” 

On the way, as the virus is multiplying, it nestles into the lining of the bronchial tubes, causing inflammation and producing cough, Schaffner said.

“In the meantime, the body’s inflammatory response is revving up, becoming more active in trying to combat the virus,” he said. “We get a sore throat, cough, and fever as a manifestation of that.” 

A cough is meant to expel mucus; a fever slows the path of the virus down, making replication slower. This is still on the “milder end” of the spectrum, Schaffner said.

After a week to 10 days of fighting it out with the virus, Hokeness said many people’s immune systems will be able to overcome it.

“This is enough time for the innate and adaptive immune responses to do their job, subside and develop the memory component of the response,” she said, meaning they develop at least short-term immunity.

“If, however, the battle rages on and the virus becomes a vicious competitor that the immune system has difficulty controlling, the virus can continue to spread and involve more of the lungs,” Hokeness said. 

When the virus exits the bronchial tubes and heads to the lungs, it can “disrupt the function of the lung tissue,” causing pneumonia, Schaffner added. That’s usually a sign that the virus is no longer considered “mild.”

People can still get better when this happens, but it often takes longer. They may start to decline in week two if the virus does not subside ― even if, at some points, they seem to feel like they’re recovering. And it’s not always the virus to blame. 

*Why People Can Get Worse In Week Two*

As the virus travels to the lungs, remember that the immune response is in high gear trying to overpower COVID-19. “The army follows the enemy,” Schaffner said. 

Hokeness compares it to a see-saw: the balance of “a good immune response and a damaging” one.

“Viruses that are aggressive or pathogenic, like COVID-19, test the immune capacity,” she said. Sometimes, the immune system fights with a lot of vigor, and manages not to cause damage to the person’s body. That usually takes a little over a week, on average.

But with this virus, which no human has encountered before, it is not always as simple as 10-day fight. Because the immune system weakens with age, people who are older have a higher risk of getting seriously ill. Those who have underlying chronic conditions ― like diabetes, cancer, autoimmune illnesses or high blood pressure ― also have compromised immune systems that leave them more vulnerable to the body’s surging inflammatory response. Sometimes, unfortunately, it can be a mystery; even young, healthy people can get very ill at this phase. 

“Around week two is when the immune system should be resolving, and the virus should be just about cleared,” Hokeness said. “For those that have underlying conditions, or who are older and whose immune system may not be functioning properly, they may not be able to handle this balance. There may initially be some relief, but then the virus escapes and persists and the immune response goes somewhat out of control.” 

As the immune response is “reenergized” to keep fighting the virus, “you get collateral damage,” Schaffner said. “You get an over-response. The response is not like a rifle that just targets the virus. It is more like a shotgun, and as you get those shotgun blasts, the inflammatory response can damage its own tissue.”

Similar distress can happen in other areas of the body outside of the lungs, as well. A study in medical journal The Lancet noted that COVID-19 is also capable of causing damage to other organs, like the heart, liver and kidneys.

This is a pivotal time where there is a delicate balance between a good immune response and a damaging one, Hokeness said. “If the virus can be controlled and the immune response can subside, individuals will begin to recover. If the scales are tipped, and a damaging immune attack begins, this is when things get critical.” 

According to a recent study, this second week and second wave of symptoms often prompts patients who will likely need ICU care to head to the hospital.

Patients in the intensive care unit often develop Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome (ARDS), which is when “inflammation and fluid begin to accumulate in the spaces around the air sacs,” Hokeness said.

“If immune cells keep causing damage and producing more pro-inflammatory chemicals, the fluid can’t drain normally, and the air sacs then fill with fluid,” she explained. This frequently causes a “drowning feeling” in patients, and the blood’s oxygen levels to drop. The need for a ventilator can arise quickly after admission to the hospital, sometimes within a day.

*How Can Critical Patients Be Helped? *

Schaffner said all the supportive care a person gets in the ICU is meant “to tide you over while the inflammatory response fights the virus and dies down.” This includes supplemental oxygen or intubation, if needed. “Then, as the tissue repairs itself, with some luck, we can take out the breathing tube,” Schaffner said. “We can discontinue that treatment and you can start breathing for yourself again. You can recover.”

In the meantime, researchers are looking into what sorts of added treatments might be effective ― including plasma therapy, where COVID-19 patients can receive infusions of antibodies from those who have fought off the virus and recovered. This is now being tried in places like New York and Texas.

Schaffner said that clinical trials of drugs will be important, too. Take hydroxychloroquine, for example, which has been in the news a lot lately as a possible treatment down the road.

There are two theories as to how this drug might actually work, Schaffner said. It may inhibit the virus’s attachment to cells to slow the infection. It is also used to treat autoimmune conditions like lupus, and may help “modulate the immune system.” For this reason, the drug may help that overreactive inflammatory response in COVID-19. “We just don’t know, though,” Schaffner said. 

Right now, the research on hydroxychloroquine’s effectiveness is extremely mixed, though the drug has been shown potentially effective in a lab setting and doctors treating COVID-19 have observed some success in using it. The drug also comes with side effects like heart rhythm disturbances, which may prove problematic for those with underlying conditions, Schaffner said. 

On top of that, there are people who need this drug for conditions like lupus and rheumatoid arthritis, who will run into shortages if everyone believes it’s a miracle cure for COVID-19, and at this point, there is no evidence of that.

There are many questions researchers need to interrogate in coming weeks and months. “If we want to treat this virus with a drug, when is the best time to administer it?” is one Schaffner is keen to see answered.

“It’s being used, and we are giving this to people who are very sick,” he said. “But is that the stage of the illness where it is effective? Or is it past the time? Should we treat them early, at an earlier stage, to prevent intensive care? We won’t do this until we do rigorous clinical trials.” 

We’ve got to put potential treatments to the test, not just experiment when patients are ill, Schaffner insisted. Not everyone needs the drug or will improve on it. “I am a vigorous proponent of the clinical trial,” he said. “This virus is not going away anytime soon. If in October, we get another surge of infections, I would like to be more sophisticated about [the drug] treatment than we are now.”

And hopefully, we’ll be able to prevent as many people as possible from getting sicker in the course of their infection.

_Experts are still learning about the novel coronavirus. The information in this story is what was known or available as of press time, but it’s possible guidance around COVID-19 could change as scientists discover more about the virus. Please __check the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention__ for the most updated recommendations.

https://apple.news/AiItS8XieQTeTGSfwY2xdjw
_


----------



## Chicoro

Bangladesh: 100,000 People [men] Defy Lock Down and Attend Imam's Funeral


----------



## Nay

nycutiepie said:


> I just ordered this Vitamin D from Amazon. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 458235


That's the same one I buy.  I think it's a good brand.


----------



## Nay

@Chicoro, that's an insane amount of people to be gathering.  Wow.


----------



## Ganjababy

I’m in disbelief. I don’t think people are taking this thing seriously. Or maybe more people have psychopathic tendencies than what I thought. I am just utterly confused. Someone I know is a nurse. So is her sibling. They live in Florida but work in ny. When they work in ny they stay with their mother. Who is elderly and high risk due to comorbidies. Even with what’s going on. They stayed with their mother. Well their mother died of COVID-19 this week.


----------



## vevster

Chicoro said:


> Is this what is used when loading?


Yes, that will get it up quickly. I can buy that high dose online without a prescription.

I know you are in Europe where things may be different.


----------



## meka72

ETA:


----------



## vevster

nycutiepie said:


> I just ordered this Vitamin D from Amazon. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 458235


Looks good!  If you have low D3 take 60,000 IUs for 3 days then go down to 1000- 1500 IUs per 25 lbs of body weight.


----------



## shelli4018

Ganjababy said:


> I’m in disbelief. I don’t think people are taking this thing seriously. Or maybe more people have psychopathic tendencies than what I thought. I am just utterly confused. Someone I know is a nurse. So is her sibling. They live in Florida but work in ny. When they work in ny they stay with their mother. Who is elderly and high risk due to comorbidies. Even with what’s going on. They stayed with their mother. Well their mother died of COVID-19 this week.


I can’t even imagine what those two are thinking/feeling now.


----------



## Theresamonet

One of DH’s friends accidentally texted me instead of him, asking if he wanted to go Ramp (wild onion) picking with them on Monday... Seriously.


----------



## shelli4018

Interesting article detailing C19 spread in a homeless shelter. 146 people tested positive. ALL asymptomatic!

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/us/boston-homeless-coronavirus-outbreak/index.html


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^ Improbable! Wow! Insanity!  Is this a joke?

That article better update.

ETA: I read that completely wrong.  Nevertheless, if 146 out of 400 are positive but asymptomatic is a extremely good sign for that population.  So if we focus on nutritious foods, vitamins, herbs, and supplements nearly all of us will beat C19 (I like that abbreviation) without the need for vaccines and medications by big pharma.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Pensacola,  Florida  Easter block party. smh.  . Due to language I didnt post the video but it's on youtube.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## nycutiepie

Nay said:


> That's the same one I buy.  I think it's a good brand.


Thanks!


----------



## vevster

:snip:

I did respond to her.  I'm completing a 17 hour fast so I'm a little loopy..


----------



## vevster

I’m going to order an oura ring. I’ve been looking for an activity tracker to replace one I loved for a while. Tha Apple Watch gave me headaches, but this one says it has low emittance. 

What sold me is that it also monitors temperature!


----------



## vevster

This guy is getting his leg amputated due to coronavirus. I don’t get it. This guy is young and in shape?

Broadway actor Nick Cordero will have his right leg amputated as he fights for his life against the coronavirus, his wife said.

https://pagesix.com/2020/04/18/broa...-right-leg-amputated-amid-coronavirus-battle/


----------



## LadyRaider

Trump was off his meds for the press conference yesterday. Started off nuts... 

I missed it yesterday. Just watching now.


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: One Harlem church. 9 coronavirus deaths



*One Harlem church. 9 coronavirus deaths*





Mount Neboh Baptist Church in Harlem has lost nine parishioners to coronavirus.
By Ray Sanchez, CNN

Updated 7:45 AM ET, Sun April 19, 2020

New York (CNN) — The Rev. Johnnie Green dreads answering his cell phone these days, fearing another call about a member of his Harlem congregation succumbing to the coronavirus.

Mount Neboh Baptist Church, a fixture in the cultural center of black America, has lost 11 parishioners in the last month, nine to Covid-19, according to Green and church members. Two died of natural causes.

"We deal with death all the time but we've never had to deal with a succession of death like now," said Green, who has been ministering to his flock via Facebook Live and Zoom from the dining room of his New Jersey home. "It was as if every other day I was getting a call that another parishioner had passed."





The Rev. Johnnie Green, pastor of Mount Neboh Baptist Church in Harlem

Even after four decades in the ministry, the experience overwhelms Green. The mounting death toll leaves little time for proper grieving.

"We see a lot of violence," Green said via Zoom. "We see gang activity from time to time. I've had to preside over the funerals of kids who were literally killed outside the doors of the church. But we've never seen anything like this."

The pandemic has hit black Americans especially hard. It has fallen on Green's close-knit congregation with unrelenting ferocity.
Black people are more likely than other Americans to have underlying health issues such as diabetes, heart disease and lung disease. They're also statistically more likely to live in poverty, with less access to health insurance.

"You know that saying, "When white America catches a cold, black America catches pneumonia," said Green, 57, a Dallas native.

From behind Mount Neboh's wrought iron gates and six ionic columns, the former synagogue is an early symbol of the ravages of the pandemic in African American communities across the country.
"I have never lost that many church members in thirty days," said Green, the pastor since 2006. "It's unfathomable. These are people who five weeks ago were sitting in the congregation. These were active members. People who sang in the choir and served in the ministry."



*Only pastor attended graveside service*






Early data shows racial disparity in coronavirus deaths 03:26

The first parishioner to die from the virus was Cathy Williams, 65, a choir leader and minister in training. She was at church the second Sunday in March, according to the pastor.

"She took ill on Monday and went in the hospital on Tuesday," Green said. "Six days later she was gone. She was wonderful. A mother and grandmother... Her family ran a laundry business for years."

Nia Mensah, 39, a physical therapist who has been volunteering on a prayer hotline set up for anxious parishioners, recalled that Williams sang at her wedding in 2010.

"Her passing broke my heart," Mensah said.

On Monday, Green presided over a graveside service for Williams at a New Jersey cemetery. Only one person was allowed to attend. Her family designated him as their representative. He took pictures for them.

"They came from Harlem to the cemetery in a procession and then they had to leave because of the restrictions," Green said.



*On video, son tells dying mom he loves her *






Magic Johnson calls out racial disparities with pandemic 02:56

The virus also claimed the life of Shirley Miller, 70, a deaconess who assisted with baptisms and communion. She was a retired school crossing guard.

"She was all about the family," recalled her 36-year-old son, Frederick, a minister at Mount Neboh.

Miller told him she wasn't feeling well when he visited on March 13. She had a hard time sitting up. Still, the next day she attended his girlfriend's baby shower. "I remember her smiling," he said.

Three days later, Shirley Miller, lapsing in and out of consciousness, was rushed by ambulance to a hospital.

Her last words to her daughter: "Tell Fred, don't worry about me. Don't come to the hospital. Make sure his girlfriend and the baby are good," according to her son. She was intubated that day.

On March 24, a doctor called Frederick Miller. His mother wasn't going to make it. A nurse set up a brief video chat. Through a partition he could see his mother behind a tangle of IV lines and breathing tubes.

"I told her I loved her and missed her, not knowing that was the last time I would see her," he said over the phone. "She couldn't see or hear me but I believe she (felt) me."

Shirley Miller died a few hours later.

"People need to take this seriously," Frederick Miller said. "This virus not only killed my mother and eight people from Mount Neboh, but I know at least 15 other people who have passed from it."



*Pastor recites names of the deceased *






W. Kamau Bell: People can't trust the federal government on Covid-19 01:59

Mount Neboh has 1,200 members from throughout the city and surrounding suburbs, Green said. Between 500 and 600 worshipers filled its pews most Sundays before the virus locked down New York City, an epicenter of the pandemic.

"We have people who are essential workers," the pastor said. "They work for the Metropolitan Transportation Authority. They work in group homes and nursing homes and hospitals. So many people were stricken so fast we were not even able to trace of the origin."

The Rev. Sandra Baker, executive pastor, began reciting the names of the deceased church members -- mostly women -- during an interview the other day, one after the other: "Let me see, deaconess Miller, deaconess Cathy Williams, trustee Ruthann, mother Helen ... Mrs. Datcher, trustee Thomas..."

She paused, then added, "They showed up at Sunday school. They showed up at Bible enrichment leadership training. They were involved in the life of the church. They realized when you have a relationship with the Lord it's more than just on Sunday morning. Some of them were great listeners."



*Reverend leans on fellow clergy for support*






Van Jones: Start screaming this to the black community 02:36

The deaths were like they lost nine family members at one time, Mensah said.

"For me, it's like losing a few aunties," she said. "These were people who encouraged me over the years."

She fondly remembered Michelle Donaldson, the most recent fatality.

"She was the sweetest spirit," Mensah recalled. "She just gave the biggest hugs. Always smiling, even if she wasn't feeling well. She was always so warm. To know I won't see her again, on this side, is devastating.

Donaldson, a choir singer, was in her late 50s. She had underlying health issues, the pastor said. She died in her Harlem apartment.

"She loved my kids," Mensah said. "I'm on the dance ministry. She knows I loved to dance. My children love to dance. She called us 'the Soul Train family.'"

Green himself became ill around the second Sunday in March. He said he had the now familiar symptoms of the virus. He wasn't tested. He was diagnosed with what a doctor said was a severe sinus infection and respiratory issues. Green said he was prescribed antibiotics and told to quarantine at home, where he has recovered.

He has been leaning on fellow clergy members and friends in states such as Illinois and Louisiana, where the virus has also devastated black communities.

"This is what's getting me through right now," he said. "Now I'm looking at how long is it going to take our church to recover? How long for us to rebuild? The members we lost were iconic. Some were the pillars of this church. I don't think we'll ever get back to normalcy."


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> This guy is getting his leg amputated due to coronavirus. I don’t get it. This guy is young and in shape?
> 
> Broadway actor Nick Cordero will have his right leg amputated as he fights for his life against the coronavirus, his wife said.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2020/04/18/broa...-right-leg-amputated-amid-coronavirus-battle/


Sounds like he has a circulation problem and was recently place on ECMO due to C19 that made things worse...now he just had major surgery and still on ECMO or is he off?


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Sounds like he has a circulation problem and was recently place on ECMO due to C19 that made things worse...now he just had major surgery and still on ECMO or is he off?


I'm not sure.  I thought I heard his wife say he is still on..


----------



## Lute

@Jmartjrmd . Somebody local and well known enough gotta get it into their heads. That this virus is no joke.  Fudge their Governor 

Do they need to see bodies drop in order to take this seriously?


----------



## meka72

Lute said:


> @Jmartjrmd . Somebody local and well known enough gotta get it into their heads. That this virus is no joke.  Fudge their Governor
> 
> Do they need to see bodies drop in order to take this seriously?


Clearly they aren’t keeping up with the news and how black folks are disproportionately impacted by the pandemic in America. It really doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## yamilee21

@meka72 Thank you for sharing that heartbreaking story about the Harlem church.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

meka72 said:


> ETA:



Thank you. They are out here in droves now that they think mostly minorities are dying of COVID-19. Part of their plan for making America great again.


----------



## Ivonnovi

ABOUT HOW "_IT'S DISPROPORTINATELY HITTING BLACKS/NEGROS OR WHAT EVER THE UMBRELLA TERM IS."_ BS!    I believe it's mostly a matter of how THEY are processing the data.  and by THEY I mean non-blacks.    The table below is from the Georgia Department of Health.

I urge you all to look at how your local municipality or State is reporting the data, because as far as I am concerned this data is reported with an agenda to incite fear and dilute the #'s of other races.

This table is from a few days ago.  I did the math and according to this table *Statewide Hispanic/Latino Cases & Deaths are only:  610/19*  of the  *15,669/ 587*  reported cases.

*ETA:  The current stats are here:  dph.georgia.gov/covid-19-daily-status-report.    And I'm working to edit the table below to make it more legible.  
*

COVID-19 Cases in Georgia by Race and Ethnicity

Race Ethnicity ......................... . . . . . Cases..Deaths
Black Or African American Hispanic/Latino                  120        2
Black Or African American Non-Hispanic/Latino       3197    290
Black Or African American Unknown                             672       14
White Hispanic/Latino                                                        234     10
White Non-Hispanic/Latino                                              2192   203
White Unknown                                                                     373      8
American Indian/Native American Hispanic/Latino    0            0
American Indian/Native American Non-Hispanic/Latino                 13   1
American Indian/Native American Unknown                 1            0
Asian Hispanic/Latino                                                           0          0
Asian Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                 110       8
Asian Unknown                                                                       27         0
Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Hispanic/Latino         2          0
Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Non-Hispanic/Latino                    6     0
Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Unknown                      2          0
Other Hispanic/Latino                                                            89       6
Other Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                   19     1
Other Unknown                                                                       23        0
Unknown Hispanic/Latino                                                   165       1
Unknown Non-Hispanic/Latino                                          381        3
*Unknown Unknown                                                       8,043    30       Que?/WTF?!?*


----------



## Ivonnovi

I couldn't make the text appear in table format nor did my Edit save with the additional spaces.   So the Latino stats are in Purple font ,   and the *big'ole Unknown group* is in red font.    
My point is that "THEY" have us running scared, when in fact they should focus on collecting and reporting FAIR AND ACCURATE NUMBERS; OR EXPLAINING WHY THEY CHOSE THE FORMAT THEY ARE USING.      



Ivonnovi said:


> ABOUT HOW IT'S DISPROPORTINATELY HITTING BLACKS/NEGROS OR WHAT EVER THE UMBRELLA TERM IS.    I believe it's mostly a matter of how THEY are processing the data.  and by THEY I mean non-blacks.    The table below is from the Georgia Department of Health.
> 
> I urge you all to look at how your local municipality or State is reporting the data, because as far as I am concerned this data is reported with an agenda to incite fear and dilute the #'s of other races.
> 
> This table is from a few days ago.  I did the math and according to this table *Statewide Hispanic/Latino Infections & Deaths are only:  610/19.*  of the  15,669/ 587  reported cases.
> 
> *ETA:  The current stats are here:  dph.georgia.gov/covid-19-daily-status-report.    And I'm working to edit the table below to make it more legible.
> *
> 
> COVID-19 Cases in Georgia by Race and Ethnicity
> 
> Race Ethnicity Cases Deaths
> Black Or African American Hispanic/Latino                  120        2
> Black Or African American Non-Hispanic/Latino       3197    290
> Black Or African American Unknown                             672       14
> White Hispanic/Latino                                                        234     10
> White Non-Hispanic/Latino                                              2192   203
> White Unknown                                                                     373      8
> American Indian/Native American Hispanic/Latino    0            0
> American Indian/Native American Non-Hispanic/Latino                 13   1
> American Indian/Native American Unknown                 1            0
> Asian Hispanic/Latino                                                           0          0
> Asian Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                 110       8
> Asian Unknown                                                                       27         0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Hispanic/Latino         2          0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Non-Hispanic/Latino                    6     0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Unknown                      2          0
> Other Hispanic/Latino                                                            89       6
> Other Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                   19     1
> Other Unknown                                                                       23        0
> Unknown Hispanic/Latino                                                   165       1
> Unknown Non-Hispanic/Latino                                          381        3
> *Unknown Unknown                                                       8,043    30       Que?/WTF?!?*


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ivonnovi said:


> ABOUT HOW "IT'S DISPROPORTINATELY HITTING BLACKS/NEGROS OR WHAT EVER THE UMBRELLA TERM IS." BS!    I believe it's mostly a matter of how THEY are processing the data.  and by THEY I mean non-blacks.    The table below is from the Georgia Department of Health.
> 
> I urge you all to look at how your local municipality or State is reporting the data, because as far as I am concerned this data is reported with an agenda to incite fear and dilute the #'s of other races.
> 
> This table is from a few days ago.  I did the math and according to this table *Statewide Hispanic/Latino Cases & Deaths are only:  610/19*  of the  *15,669/ 587*  reported cases.
> 
> *ETA:  The current stats are here:  dph.georgia.gov/covid-19-daily-status-report.    And I'm working to edit the table below to make it more legible.
> *
> 
> COVID-19 Cases in Georgia by Race and Ethnicity
> 
> Race Ethnicity ......................... . . . . . Cases..Deaths
> Black Or African American Hispanic/Latino                  120        2
> Black Or African American Non-Hispanic/Latino       3197    290
> Black Or African American Unknown                             672       14
> White Hispanic/Latino                                                        234     10
> White Non-Hispanic/Latino                                              2192   203
> White Unknown                                                                     373      8
> American Indian/Native American Hispanic/Latino    0            0
> American Indian/Native American Non-Hispanic/Latino                 13   1
> American Indian/Native American Unknown                 1            0
> Asian Hispanic/Latino                                                           0          0
> Asian Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                 110       8
> Asian Unknown                                                                       27         0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Hispanic/Latino         2          0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Non-Hispanic/Latino                    6     0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Unknown                      2          0
> Other Hispanic/Latino                                                            89       6
> Other Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                   19     1
> Other Unknown                                                                       23        0
> Unknown Hispanic/Latino                                                   165       1
> Unknown Non-Hispanic/Latino                                          381        3
> *Unknown Unknown                                                       8,043    30       Que?/WTF?!?*


Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Ivonnovi said:


> ABOUT HOW "IT'S DISPROPORTINATELY HITTING BLACKS/NEGROS OR WHAT EVER THE UMBRELLA TERM IS." BS!    I believe it's mostly a matter of how THEY are processing the data.  and by THEY I mean non-blacks.    The table below is from the Georgia Department of Health.
> 
> I urge you all to look at how your local municipality or State is reporting the data, because as far as I am concerned this data is reported with an agenda to incite fear and dilute the #'s of other races.
> 
> This table is from a few days ago.  I did the math and according to this table *Statewide Hispanic/Latino Cases & Deaths are only:  610/19*  of the  *15,669/ 587*  reported cases.
> 
> *ETA:  The current stats are here:  dph.georgia.gov/covid-19-daily-status-report.    And I'm working to edit the table below to make it more legible.
> *
> 
> COVID-19 Cases in Georgia by Race and Ethnicity
> 
> Race Ethnicity ......................... . . . . . Cases..Deaths
> Black Or African American Hispanic/Latino                  120        2
> Black Or African American Non-Hispanic/Latino       3197    290
> Black Or African American Unknown                             672       14
> White Hispanic/Latino                                                        234     10
> White Non-Hispanic/Latino                                              2192   203
> White Unknown                                                                     373      8
> American Indian/Native American Hispanic/Latino    0            0
> American Indian/Native American Non-Hispanic/Latino                 13   1
> American Indian/Native American Unknown                 1            0
> Asian Hispanic/Latino                                                           0          0
> Asian Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                 110       8
> Asian Unknown                                                                       27         0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Hispanic/Latino         2          0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Non-Hispanic/Latino                    6     0
> Native Hawaiian/Pacific Islander Unknown                      2          0
> Other Hispanic/Latino                                                            89       6
> Other Non-Hispanic/Latino                                                   19     1
> Other Unknown                                                                       23        0
> Unknown Hispanic/Latino                                                   165       1
> Unknown Non-Hispanic/Latino                                          381        3
> *Unknown Unknown                                                       8,043    30       Que?/WTF?!?*


Latinos cases/deaths will be undercounted when the final death toll is estimated.

Undocumented people are not going to the hospital, and Latinos overall are more likely to be uninsured. Latinos along with AAs are also bearing the economic brunt of the shutdown.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^
Some Latinos are going to the hospitals but you are right.  For the most part the data will not be correct.  Numbers are to scare us to do something and that is working.  Just as that gave us the black scientist to get us to take a vaccine.  Personally she does not seem stable enough for me.  I don't care about her degrees.  Remember the M.D. who was mad in love with Bishop Sapp?  This Dr. Corbett not too straight either.  I apologize in advance if she is on this forum.   If she is, she needs to take a break.  I am sure working on a vaccine for the world can be extremely  stressful and we don't need a mad scientist.  It would be a freezing day in August before I would take that vaccine anyway.


----------



## Kanky

Theresamonet said:


> One of DH’s friends accidentally texted me instead of him, asking if he wanted to go Ramp (wild onion) picking with them on Monday... Seriously.


But this is something that you can do while social distancing that is also delicious.


----------



## Layluh

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^
> Some Latinos are going to the hospitals but you are right.  For the most part the data will not be correct.  Numbers are to scare us to do something and that is working.  Just as that gave us the black scientist to get us to take a vaccine.  Personally she does not seem stable enough for me.  I don't care about her degrees.  Remember the M.D. who was mad in love with Bishop Sapp?  This Dr. Corbett not too straight either.  I apologize in advance if she is on this forum.   If she is, she needs to take a break.  I am sure working on a vaccine for the world can be extremely  stressful and we don't need a mad scientist.  It would be a freezing day in August before I would take that vaccine anyway.


And one of the first things i thought about is if anything goes wrong with the vaccine,  it will be her head. 
Why do you think shes not stable enough though (i know nothing of her)


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

She is about to be thrown under the bus soon due to some conflicts she is not dealing too well in.  She feels the number of black people dying is done almost on purpose.  She might be an unwilling participant.  If I were her I would exit before the bus comes.


----------



## Dellas

Crackers Phinn said:


> President of Brazil


Well it does protect the nose and eyes. Did he put a night guard in his mouth. Trifecta!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Experts say it may be time for grocery stores to ban customers from coming inside*

New York (CNN Business) — *Dozens of grocery store workers have died from the coronavirus, despite masks, temperature checks and capacity restrictions to keep them safe. So far, supermarkets have resisted the most draconian policy: banning customers from coming inside. 

However, some worker experts, union leaders and small grocery owners believe it has become too dangerous to let customers browse aisles, coming into close range with workers. Grocery stores are still flooded with customers, and experts say it's time for large chains to go "dark" to the public and convert to curbside pickup and home delivery for food and other essential goods.

"Careless customers" are "probably the biggest threat" to workers right now, according to Marc Perrone, president of the United Food and Commercial Workers' union. The union said 85% of its grocery store member workers reported that customers are not practicing social distancing in stores.*

"Anything that reduces the need for interaction with the public and allows for greater physical distancing will ultimately better protect grocery workers," said John Logan, professor and director of Labor and Employment Studies at San Francisco State University. "Shuttering stores and repurposing them for pickup and delivery only would be a positive step."

Many small, independent grocery stores have done this to protect their staff. Mike Houston, general manager of Takoma Park Silver Spring Co-op in Takoma Park, Maryland, decided to close his grocery store to the public in late March, when the state announced a shelter-in-place order, and switch to curbside pickup.

"It was clear that there was no real way to protect my staff and the public, especially as we served 960 people a day on average in a 4,200-square-foot store," Houston said. "I'm unwilling to put grocery store employees, essential though we are, in a position to risk what can be a fatal infection."






Whole Foods Market's Bryant Park location temporarily closed to the public to focus on grocery delivery. The coffee and bar area has been repurposed for delivery storage.
Some large companies like Best Buy (BBY), which has a strong online infrastructure, have also switched over to this model during the crisis. 

*New regulations*

*Public safety officials are not requiring essential stores to shut down to customers, but the US Labor Department last week recommended that retailers start "using a drive-through window or offering curbside pick-up" to protect workers for exposure to coronavirus. The California Department of Industrial Relations said this week that companies should "encourage customer use of online order and pickup."

Some big grocers are slowly starting to move in this direction. Whole Foods has closed down a store in New York City's Bryant Park area and transitioned it into an online-only store, focused solely on deliveries. Kroger (KR) and Giant Eagle have switched a few stores to pickup and delivery-only locations.*

But these are a fraction of stores in their wide networks. And most large chains have hesitated to shut down to the public. Instead, they are implementing more limited policies like taking workers' temperatures and restricting the number customers inside stores at a time. Companies are calling on families to cut back on their trips to the store and shop alone if they can.

City and state governments are stepping in to force stricter safety measures than the companies have adopted. Los Angeles, Miami, Washington DC, New Jersey, Maryland and New York have ordered shoppers to wear masks or face coverings in stores. Vermont has required big box chains like Walmart to close down their "non-essential" sections like furniture, home and garden equipment and arts and crafts.

*Will pickup and delivery-only work?*

*Some companies and safety experts say it's not feasible to convert all grocery stores to delivery and pickup-only outposts. Ordering systems for both pickup and delivery are completely overwhelmed by a crush of demand from customers in many areas of the country. 

"We have no choice. They have to stay open. [America's grocery] delivery system has not matured to the point where we can switch to an entirely remote system," said Seth Harris, former deputy secretary of labor during the Obama administration. *

Online pickup and delivery requires a much larger staff than grocery stores are currently equipped with. That could fill supermarkets to capacity with workers, defeating the purpose of removing the public from stores.

Paying that many workers would also cost grocers a lot more money, and many smaller chains don't have the resources. They have already hired more workers during the pandemic to meet demand, and they're raising pay for existing employees to convince them to stay on the job. Grocers operate on razor-thin margins, and for many, the recent increase in sales because of coronavirus has been wiped out by the increases they've needed to make in payroll.

"I think that's one of the major reasons chains are reluctant to do the switch," said Logan from San Francisco State University.




The inside of the Takoma Park Silver Spring Co-op in Takoma Park, Maryland. The store has closed down to customers and converted to solely online orders.

A Trader Joe's representative said that while "we understand that during this time customers would appreciate a delivery or pick up service," the grocer's "systems are not set up in a way that would allow us to be able to offer these services, and at the same time maintain our commitment to offering value to our customers." 

*Switching to online pickup and delivery may also burden low-income customers who can't afford fees that often come with these orders, customers without internet access and food stamp recipients. Most food stamp recipients are ineligible to use their assistance to purchase groceries online, although the Department of Agriculture has doubled the number of states that allow food recipients to order online in the past few weeks.*

And converting to online-only may not completely solve the safety problem either because an influx of gig workers would have to be in the store to pick and fulfill all of the orders. 

It's an imperfect solution, said Charlane Obernauer, executive director of the New York Committee for Occupational Safety and Health. "Workers would still have exposure if they are delivering goods or if they are in the supermarket."

*Still, in Malvern, Iowa, Mulholland Grocery has stopped allowing customers inside and moved to curbside pickup. *"We're in a small town. The employees that I have, they're just like family. I have known many of these people my whole life.* I don't want to take the chance of having someone get sick," said owner Tom Mulholland. "There are very few businesses that get the foot traffic that a grocery store does."*

Mulholland and Mike Houston in Maryland say their staffs are working harder than ever to select all of their customers' orders, but they're getting more efficient each day and the trade-off is worth it to keep everyone safe.

*"Any store still allowing hundreds of members of the public to enter every day is taking a calculated risk on behalf of their front line staff," Houston said. "That is highly irresponsible to me."*


----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ I don't see this happening soon but I've noticed stuff like this seems to be hinted at a few months before it actually happens. It's hard to imagine this working in low income areas or smaller stores that don't have already have an e-commerce platform.

Also, be careful with your Instacart deliveries. My sister was telling me that a neighbor's groceries were stolen minutes after they were delivered.


----------



## Theresamonet

Kanky said:


> But this is something that you can do while social distancing that is also delicious.



How?


----------



## qchelle

Black Ambrosia said:


> *Experts say it may be time for grocery stores to ban customers from coming inside*
> 
> New York (CNN Business) — *Dozens of grocery store workers have died from the coronavirus, despite masks, temperature checks and capacity restrictions to keep them safe. So far, supermarkets have resisted the most draconian policy: banning customers from coming inside.
> 
> However, some worker experts, union leaders and small grocery owners believe it has become too dangerous to let customers browse aisles, coming into close range with workers. Grocery stores are still flooded with customers, and experts say it's time for large chains to go "dark" to the public and convert to curbside pickup and home delivery for food and other essential goods.
> 
> "Careless customers" are "probably the biggest threat" to workers right now, according to Marc Perrone, president of the United Food and Commercial Workers' union. The union said 85% of its grocery store member workers reported that customers are not practicing social distancing in stores.*
> 
> "Anything that reduces the need for interaction with the public and allows for greater physical distancing will ultimately better protect grocery workers," said John Logan, professor and director of Labor and Employment Studies at San Francisco State University. "Shuttering stores and repurposing them for pickup and delivery only would be a positive step."
> 
> Many small, independent grocery stores have done this to protect their staff. Mike Houston, general manager of Takoma Park Silver Spring Co-op in Takoma Park, Maryland, decided to close his grocery store to the public in late March, when the state announced a shelter-in-place order, and switch to curbside pickup.
> 
> "It was clear that there was no real way to protect my staff and the public, especially as we served 960 people a day on average in a 4,200-square-foot store," Houston said. "I'm unwilling to put grocery store employees, essential though we are, in a position to risk what can be a fatal infection."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole Foods Market's Bryant Park location temporarily closed to the public to focus on grocery delivery. The coffee and bar area has been repurposed for delivery storage.
> Some large companies like Best Buy (BBY), which has a strong online infrastructure, have also switched over to this model during the crisis.
> 
> *New regulations*
> 
> *Public safety officials are not requiring essential stores to shut down to customers, but the US Labor Department last week recommended that retailers start "using a drive-through window or offering curbside pick-up" to protect workers for exposure to coronavirus. The California Department of Industrial Relations said this week that companies should "encourage customer use of online order and pickup."
> 
> Some big grocers are slowly starting to move in this direction. Whole Foods has closed down a store in New York City's Bryant Park area and transitioned it into an online-only store, focused solely on deliveries. Kroger (KR) and Giant Eagle have switched a few stores to pickup and delivery-only locations.*
> 
> But these are a fraction of stores in their wide networks. And most large chains have hesitated to shut down to the public. Instead, they are implementing more limited policies like taking workers' temperatures and restricting the number customers inside stores at a time. Companies are calling on families to cut back on their trips to the store and shop alone if they can.
> 
> City and state governments are stepping in to force stricter safety measures than the companies have adopted. Los Angeles, Miami, Washington DC, New Jersey, Maryland and New York have ordered shoppers to wear masks or face coverings in stores. Vermont has required big box chains like Walmart to close down their "non-essential" sections like furniture, home and garden equipment and arts and crafts.
> 
> *Will pickup and delivery-only work?*
> 
> *Some companies and safety experts say it's not feasible to convert all grocery stores to delivery and pickup-only outposts. Ordering systems for both pickup and delivery are completely overwhelmed by a crush of demand from customers in many areas of the country.
> 
> "We have no choice. They have to stay open. [America's grocery] delivery system has not matured to the point where we can switch to an entirely remote system," said Seth Harris, former deputy secretary of labor during the Obama administration. *
> 
> Online pickup and delivery requires a much larger staff than grocery stores are currently equipped with. That could fill supermarkets to capacity with workers, defeating the purpose of removing the public from stores.
> 
> Paying that many workers would also cost grocers a lot more money, and many smaller chains don't have the resources. They have already hired more workers during the pandemic to meet demand, and they're raising pay for existing employees to convince them to stay on the job. Grocers operate on razor-thin margins, and for many, the recent increase in sales because of coronavirus has been wiped out by the increases they've needed to make in payroll.
> 
> "I think that's one of the major reasons chains are reluctant to do the switch," said Logan from San Francisco State University.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the Takoma Park Silver Spring Co-op in Takoma Park, Maryland. The store has closed down to customers and converted to solely online orders.
> 
> A Trader Joe's representative said that while "we understand that during this time customers would appreciate a delivery or pick up service," the grocer's "systems are not set up in a way that would allow us to be able to offer these services, and at the same time maintain our commitment to offering value to our customers."
> 
> *Switching to online pickup and delivery may also burden low-income customers who can't afford fees that often come with these orders, customers without internet access and food stamp recipients. Most food stamp recipients are ineligible to use their assistance to purchase groceries online, although the Department of Agriculture has doubled the number of states that allow food recipients to order online in the past few weeks.*
> 
> And converting to online-only may not completely solve the safety problem either because an influx of gig workers would have to be in the store to pick and fulfill all of the orders.
> 
> It's an imperfect solution, said Charlane Obernauer, executive director of the New York Committee for Occupational Safety and Health. "Workers would still have exposure if they are delivering goods or if they are in the supermarket."
> 
> *Still, in Malvern, Iowa, Mulholland Grocery has stopped allowing customers inside and moved to curbside pickup. *"We're in a small town. The employees that I have, they're just like family. I have known many of these people my whole life.* I don't want to take the chance of having someone get sick," said owner Tom Mulholland. "There are very few businesses that get the foot traffic that a grocery store does."*
> 
> Mulholland and Mike Houston in Maryland say their staffs are working harder than ever to select all of their customers' orders, but they're getting more efficient each day and the trade-off is worth it to keep everyone safe.
> 
> *"Any store still allowing hundreds of members of the public to enter every day is taking a calculated risk on behalf of their front line staff," Houston said. "That is highly irresponsible to me."*



Dang. Time to do another big food haul.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> She is about to be thrown under the bus soon due to some conflicts she is not dealing too well in.  She feels the number of black people dying is done almost on purpose.  She might be an unwilling participant.  If I were her I would exit before the bus comes.


How do you know this?


----------



## Dellas

Open in app

Anyone
*White Arrogance Is Getting People Killed*
*The problem isn’t China, it’s white people*



Indi Samarajiva
Apr 20 · 5 min

I’m sorry white people, but it’s not China’s fault. It’s you. Your own arrogance, stupidity, and ignorance is getting you and everyone else killed.

*Right now China has nearly zero cases and the western world has hundreds of thousands.* Whenever they did it, they did something, while places like the US and UK are still casting blame. As if political blame does anything against a virus.

*So what if China is to blame? What if China stands up in front of the UN and says ‘our bad’? Does that bring back the dead? Does that bring back the jobs and lives that have been destroyed? D*oes that bring back the doctors, nurses, and cleaners sacrificed to thunderous applause? Blaming China doesn’t even lead anywhere, except _away_ from the mirror, where you should be looking.

And what should you be looking at? At the racism and empire that got you to these heights, and the ignorance and arrogance that kept you from ever looking down.

*What Asia Did*
Whatever the Chinese government said, on January 23rd they locked down an entire city. This was visible from space. This was a pretty clear warning, and East Asian countries _immediately _snapped into action.

*Every neighboring country — from Thailand to Vietnam to Taiwan to South Korea — now has less than 1,000 deaths total. They had the same warning and in many cases more difficult relationships with China, but they still managed to fight back COVID-19 without blaming anyone. Because blaming anyone doesn’t do anything.

Wherever it comes from, whatever the next country did, you just have to take action and fight it yourself. Poor countries like Vietnam and even Senegal have figured this out, but the trillion-dollar empires of the west have drones for brains. They only understand bombing defenseless brown people, or picking on helpless refugees. In the face of an actual threat, they’re like paper tigers, folding under the slightest pressure.

After relentlessly framing China as an enemy, the west is then asking why their enemy didn’t save them. It’s meaningless and only feeds the pointless resentment that got them in trouble in the first place.*

If the west was unable to learn from China, they could have still learned from a dozen other countries. But still, they remained arrogant. They remain arrogant to this day.

*Computer-Modeled White People*
Instead of looking to East Asia or even to Europe, countries like the US and the UK debated over ancient, undocumented computer models. They preferred to learn from computer-modeled white people over real Asian deaths. Over even real _Italian_ deaths. Over even real _New York_ deaths. That is the power of hubris, and that is the self-destruction they wrought upon themselves.

Instead of just learning from Asia and acting fast, the west dithered and debated into tens of thousands of casualties and, ultimately, much higher costs and economic damages. While Asian countries are now opening up, western countries are still protesting against themselves, and getting more and more hopelessly behind.

And they still can’t see. They still want a white savior.

Instead of looking to Korea, with 240 dead, Western media points to Germany, with over 4,600 deaths. This would be considered a complete catastrophe anywhere outside of Christendom, but Angel Merkel is now the great white hope, graded on a bloody curve.

Memes now imply that white women are the secret weapon, ignoring the preparation and hard work across much of the south. It’s not just East Asia, the Indian state of Kerala and even many parts of Africa have better responses, but no one looks there. Because they don’t want to see. It’s like a photo where the dark people just get underexposed. We’re just invisible.

The west has risen so far in empire that they forgot to look down, or even to the side. They call themselves the developed world, but that’s just not true anymore. They’re just an empire in decline, and now wholesale collapse, and it’s because they stopped learning. Their fatal sin has been pride.

In fact, it is Europe more than China that is responsible for spreading coronavirus around the world, especially to America. The empire infected itself, but they can’t see that, because they don’t want to.

*The Whataboutery*
I won’t even get into whether China should have done more. _Everyone _should have done more. China took 42 days from their first case to a lockdown, but Germany took 55 and the UK 53. The US still has no coherent national response. China sucks, but they were at least able to react, and react decisively. They at least didn’t debate killing their grandparents. Hubris seems more implacable that the worst authoritarianism.

Blaming the WHO, which is stuck between all these idiots, is even more reprehensible, but the US is going there as well.

Again, no responsible country is making these attacks against countries and institutions. They’re attacking the virus. It is only the West looking so desperately for someone to blame, because they cannot look bear to look in the mirror, at what they have become.

*But Not All White People…*
And yes, I said white people. The fact is that white nationalist leaders like Trump in America and Boris Johnson in the UK have had the most disastrous responses. And you can include Jair Bolsonaro in Brazil. Even the more benign leadership of Europe and places like Sweden have been undone by their quieter hubris, which is ultimately bound up in race and power.

To the white people in the formerly dominant west, the problem isn’t China or anyone else. The problem is you. And yes I’m saying all of you, because it’s a Medium post, and because it’s not just the outward racists. It’s the fact that these people get elected, get laundered by the press, that they are a structural problem with your societies and not just a few bad apples.

The refusal to see, to listen or learn anything from the rest of the world is endemic to the west. The years of slipping into easy blame of minorities or easy wars against poor brown people in places you’ve never seen. The easy fear of terrorism, and its misidentification as Muslim or brown. Even liberal white people are placated by the few minorities in your midst, ignoring the global apartheid that keeps most of the world outside, or oppressed as ‘illegals’ in your home.

The west is now just a bunch of failed states wearing Gucci belts, which are of course made in China. The pants are now down, the empire has no clothes and people are dying. And you are democracies. You can’t blame China and you can’t even just blame your governments and be done with it. At some point, it comes down to the racism and empire and arrogance that has propped up white power for decades, and the uncommon cold that’s bringing it all down.
*

*


----------



## Jmartjrmd

My state talking about starting to open up some retail stores as early as today.  We were one of the last to do the stay at home and trying to be the first to reopen.


----------



## Everything Zen

Glad to hear no talk of Illinois about loosening shut down restrictions anytime soon without some serious measures being in place first. There is no way they will meet all of the conditions because one of them is a reliable treatment for C19. We already got an email over the weekend saying that the schools were closed for the duration of the year. I feel like we’ve had some good leadership through this and it shows with our numbers. The way they transformed McCormick Center into a field hospital is giving me chills. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/newsch.../conditions-needed-to-reopen-illinois-economy

https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200403-duafjtk25vcjpi2ywdfqpd24le-story.html


----------



## TrulyBlessed

So heartbreaking! She had no pre-existing health conditions but the virus left her with severe complications.


----------



## Dellas

TrulyBlessed said:


> So heartbreaking! She had no pre-existing health conditions but the virus left her with severe complications.


Sad!
No one knows how the virus work. I hate Americans easy willingness to blame. At first it was the old, then preexisting conditions,  now they are saying DNA...something is just wrong with minorities  .....
Blame China for the beginnings.  Blame minorities and old people for their death.
I am sure some dumb bosses will use this as reason to not hire minorities.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

TrulyBlessed said:


> So heartbreaking! She had no pre-existing health conditions but the virus left her with severe complications.


Omg this is terrible.  A beautiful family shattered.  I hope the parents make it, not just regarding the virus, but the death of a child brings many challenges in a relationship.  Did that x2. 
I wish there was a way to send them a card or letter or something.  
This should hammer home that this virus doesn't care who you are no matter how much they want to hammer preexisting conditions, fat, old, comorbidities etc.  We've seen enough to college aged, a few kids, middle age, body builders and everything else come down with or pass away from this.
It creates opportunities for bad things to happen in the body.  
Please everybody stay cautious and don't get caught up in only xyz people are dying make you let your guard down..its literally anyone can fall victim.


----------



## discodumpling

^^ Heartbreaking


----------



## Theresamonet

Everything Zen said:


> Glad to hear no talk of Illinois about loosening shut down restrictions anytime soon without some serious measures being in place first. There is no way they will meet all of the conditions because one of them is a reliable treatment for C19. We already got an email over the weekend saying that the schools were closed for the duration of the year. I feel like we’ve had some good leadership through this and it shows with our numbers. The way they transformed McCormick Center into a field hospital is giving me chills.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/newsch.../conditions-needed-to-reopen-illinois-economy
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200403-duafjtk25vcjpi2ywdfqpd24le-story.html



For the first time ever, I’m happy with the way Illinois/Chicago leaders have handled things.


----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


> ^^^ I don't see this happening soon but I've noticed stuff like this seems to be hinted at a few months before it actually happens. It's hard to imagine this working in low income areas or smaller stores that don't have already have an e-commerce platform.
> 
> Also, be careful with your Instacart deliveries. My sister was telling me that a neighbor's groceries were stolen minutes after they were delivered.



I don't know about Instacart, but over the weekend, we had a Major online breach with one of the newer internet grocery delivery companies over here.  It was (and still is) an eye opener.  First, we learnt that they weren't based locally and have no real storefront here to confront anybody.  Of course, the company is saying that they're not liable, (even though multiple customers have reported international charges in a different currency across multiple banks), and is handling the matter poorly.  This couldn't have happened at the worse time, as everyone is watching their pennies (due to temporary layoffs). 

Did they leave the groceries out on the front porch?  I'm confused about how they got stolen (and so quickly)?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

awhyley said:


> I don't know about Instacart, but over the weekend, we had a Major online breach with one of the newer internet grocery delivery companies over here.  It was (and still is) an eye opener.  First, we learnt that they weren't based locally and have no real storefront here to confront anybody.  Of course, the company is saying that they're not liable, (even though multiple customers have reported international charges in a different currency across multiple banks), and is handling the matter poorly.  This couldn't have happened at the worse time, as everyone is watching their pennies (due to temporary layoffs).
> 
> Did they leave the groceries out on the front porch?  I'm confused about how they got stolen (and so quickly)?



I'm assuming there's some protection through the credit and debit cards used to place the orders. Even so it's still terrible. The hassle and additional time waiting for food is unnecessarily stressful. It's even worse when people don't step up and take responsibility.

For the situation with the stolen groceries, they were dropped at the door but the delivery person never rang the doorbell. What's really frustrating is the woman was home and would've brought them inside immediately if she'd known they were there. She checked her ring doorbell later and saw someone pull into a neighbor's driveway, get out the car, take the groceries, and pull off. The groceries had been outside for maybe an hour. I know you can allow Instacart to leave your groceries at the door if you're not home but I don't understand not ringing the doorbell. It's annoying when fedex or ups do it but they usually aren't delivering anything perishable. idk how you leave food outside and not attempt to notify anyone. That's why I'm thinking the driver might've been in on it. Or they could've just been lazy.


----------



## shahala

You don’t know with this crazy virus.  When my mother’s friend sister was hospitalized with corona I got scared and burst into tears because she is 82 and has high blood pressure.  I thought she was a goner for sure but that old lady rallied and was released from the hospital in about 5 days.   You just never know how people will react to this. 

A family friend who is very health conscious and takes a lot  of supplements, does yoga etc got it and was embarrassed to tell anyone because she thought her body had failed her.   Ridiculous!

And if another person tells me about orange rinds or onions curing this thing, I am going to scream!


----------



## Kanky

Theresamonet said:


> How?


Aren't they just going to walk around outside looking for ramps? Stay 6 feet away from other people and pick an area that isn't crowded.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This guy is NPR's Washington Investigative Reporter. He breaks down San Francisco's response to the Spanish flu 100 years ago. It's scarily similar.

The reference to Sept 2018 should say Sept 1918.

If anyone knows how to get long twitter threads to show up better please let me know.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Jmartjrmd

Article about skin changes  in covid..esp. in kids.  Check your kids toes.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...tologists-seeing-epidemic-kids-135948618.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


> For the situation with the stolen groceries, they were dropped at the door but the delivery person never rang the doorbell. What's really frustrating is the woman was home and would've brought them inside immediately if she'd known they were there. She checked her ring doorbell later and saw someone pull into a neighbor's driveway, get out the car, take the groceries, and pull off. The groceries had been outside for maybe an hour. I know you can allow Instacart to leave your groceries at the door if you're not home but I don't understand not ringing the doorbell. It's annoying when fedex or ups do it but they usually aren't delivering anything perishable. idk how you leave food outside and not attempt to notify anyone. That's why I'm thinking the driver might've been in on it. Or they could've just been lazy.



Wow, that's careless.  Don't you have to sign for something as perishable as groceries?  I know your neighbour was annoyed.  Hope that she shows the footage to the company and gets a refund.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

awhyley said:


> Wow, that's careless.  Don't you have to sign for something as perishable as groceries?  I know your neighbour was annoyed.  Hope that she shows the footage to the company and gets a refund.


I've never used Instacart so I really don't know. The whole thing is a mess. Never thought I'd see the day when people would be stealing groceries. I wonder if the person kept them or sold them.


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've never used Instacart so I really don't know. The whole thing is a mess. Never thought I'd see the day when people would be stealing groceries. I wonder if the person kept them or sold them.



I'm not surprised. People can be so very selfish and unkind, at times.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've never used Instacart so I really don't know. The whole thing is a mess. Never thought I'd see the day when people would be stealing groceries. I wonder if the person kept them or sold them.


This is just the beginning.  Some folks haven't had a paycheck in a while. Maybe they were hungry or needed cash scoping the neighborhood for packages to sell or use........ 
All my pricier packages get delivered to the UPS store.


----------



## nycutiepie

awhyley said:


> I don't know about Instacart, but over the weekend, we had a Major online breach with one of the newer internet grocery delivery companies over here.  It was (and still is) an eye opener.  First, we learnt that they weren't based locally and have no real storefront here to confront anybody.  Of course, the company is saying that they're not liable, (even though multiple customers have reported international charges in a different currency across multiple banks), and is handling the matter poorly.  This couldn't have happened at the worse time, as everyone is watching their pennies (due to temporary layoffs).
> 
> Did they leave the groceries out on the front porch?  I'm confused about how they got stolen (and so quickly)?


This is terrible. My employer is sending out major fraud awareness emails. Fraud is apparently alarmingly high. We need to be careful.

I recently discovered that someone created a Wish account with my email and real password. I just got an email today and was like WTF. I am changing all websites that use the PW because I use it frequently. I think Google Chrome may be the culprit but will see. I have alerts on my bank and credit cards so they are not getting jack...hopefully


----------



## Ivonnovi

Thank you @ScorpioBeauty09 ;  and that is my problem with the way the Black stats are being repeated in the news.   
IMHO it is more of a public concern to ensure that ALL numbers are correctly recorded and reported. 
 If that's not possible the media should plainly state so; looking at the table it's no wonder the Chinese are harassing blacks as though they are the harbinger of this disease.   I've not seen these investigative reporters question  the identity of the 8K "Unknown" Cases, IMHO that is where the story is.



ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Latinos cases/deaths will be undercounted when the final death toll is estimated.
> 
> Undocumented people are not going to the hospital, and Latinos overall are more likely to be uninsured. Latinos along with AAs are also bearing the economic brunt of the shutdown.


----------



## awhyley

nycutiepie said:


> This is terrible. My employer is sending out major fraud awareness emails. Fraud is apparently alarmingly high. We need to be careful.
> 
> I recently discovered that someone created a Wish account with my email and real password. I just got an email today and was like WTF. I am changing all websites that use the PW because I use it frequently. I think Google Chrome may be the culprit but will see. I have alerts on my bank and credit cards so they are not getting jack...hopefully



  So sorry this happened to you.  The fact that they had access to your real password is alarming.  What's PW?  A password manager of some sort?  I use Google Chrome alot.  This has me serious thinking of reducing the limits on my credit cards.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

nycutiepie said:


> This is terrible. My employer is sending out major fraud awareness emails. Fraud is apparently alarmingly high. We need to be careful.
> 
> I recently discovered that someone created a Wish account with my email and real password. I just got an email today and was like WTF. I am changing all websites that use the PW because I use it frequently. I think Google Chrome may be the culprit but will see. I have alerts on my bank and credit cards so they are not getting jack...hopefully


This is a good reminder to update my passwords. I used to use the same ones all the time and would add a digit when forced to update them so I'd be in the same boat. If anyone has a Mac, it tells you on the phone (in settings) and the computer (in safari preferences) if you're reusing a password or if it can be easily guessed. You have to save the passwords to the cloud for this to work.


----------



## meka72

@Black Ambrosia check out  @threadreaderapp on Twitter.


ETA: it compiles that thread like this->
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1251936242834563073.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia

meka72 said:


> @Black Ambrosia check out  @threadreaderapp on Twitter.
> 
> 
> ETA: it compiles that thread like this->
> https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1251936242834563073.html


Thanks! I've seen this in replies but wasn't sure how it worked.


----------



## nycutiepie

awhyley said:


> So sorry this happened to you.  The fact that they had access to your real password is alarming.  What's PW?  A password manager of some sort?  I use Google Chrome alot.  This has me serious thinking of reducing the limits on my credit cards.


PW is password. I was saying that the password they have is one that I use on various websites. I haven’t changed it on all websites as yet.


----------



## vevster

Jehovah Witnesses no longer can go door to door.  They are calling people.  One called me today!


----------



## Dellas

You can't make this up...apparently now those who have immigrant partners and file jointly are not getting a check.

https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...oronavirus-stimulus-checks-spouses-immigrants


----------



## Dellas

vevster said:


> Jehovah Witnesses no longer can go door to door.  They are calling people.  One called me today!


How they get the number?
I got a good call a screen system that blockers unknown callers. Plus Amazon has door tags that say no solicitation that slowed my foot traffic to nearly zero.


My android version cell has a built in blocker.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## SoniT

My governor Larry Hogan (Maryland) is showing excellent leadership. He secured 500,000 tests for Maryland without our federal government's help. He also knows that our state is not ready to lift the stay at home orders.


----------



## Kanky

Dellas said:


> You can't make this up...apparently now those who have immigrant partners and file jointly are not getting a check.
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...oronavirus-stimulus-checks-spouses-immigrants


A quote from the article

_Last week, California Gov. Gavin Newsom announced a $125-million relief package to help immigrants without legal status by offering $500 cash grants for individuals in the U.S. illegally and up to $1,000 for families._

 These folks need to ask their own countries for help. I would be mad if my tax dollars went to this kind of thing.


----------



## vevster

Dellas said:


> How they get the number?
> I got a good call a screen system that blockers unknown callers. Plus Amazon has door tags that say no solicitation that slowed my foot traffic to nearly zero.
> 
> 
> My android version cell has a built in blocker.


I have no idea. He said the white pages.


----------



## Reinventing21

@Kanky  I totally understand your sentiments as no one wants to reward illegality, but remember that many illegal immigrants do pay taxes and are technically required to pay. 

I haven' t made up my own mind on this, but either way that little amount of money won' t go very far.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

SoniT said:


> My governor Larry Hogan (Maryland) is showing excellent leadership. He secured 500,000 tests for Maryland without our federal government's help. He also knows that our state is not ready to lift the stay at home orders.



It’s so refreshing to see a Republican leader put the people first. I hope the others can do the same and not allow Trump to strong-arm them.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Reinventing21 said:


> @Kanky  I totally understand your sentiments as no one wants to reward illegality, but remember that many illegal immigrants do pay taxes and are technically required to pay.
> 
> I haven' t made up my own mind on this, but either way that little amount of money won' t go very far.


125 million is not a little amount of money. 

I'm sure the hardest hit American citizens in the state would appreciate it if that money was used to give them extra help.

Who is the group of American citizens hit the hardest in California?

Bueller?


----------



## Reinventing21

@UmSumayyah 

Lol, true the total sum seems a lot, but I meant the one time payment  $500 per individual would not last long.

But yes, I hear ya, for sure.


----------



## Kanky

Reinventing21 said:


> @Kanky  I totally understand your sentiments as no one wants to reward illegality, but remember that many illegal immigrants do pay taxes and are technically required to pay.
> 
> I haven' t made up my own mind on this, but either way that little amount of money won' t go very far.


I paid taxes in a foreign country when I was on vacation. Should the citizens of that country send me a check? There are some poor Americans who would love to get some extra help. Black people seem to be struggling in CA even when there isn't a pandemic. $125 million would help but instead they are literally taking tax money from them and giving it to the citizens of another country.


----------



## Reinventing21

Let me be clearer: I am NOT defending illegal immigrants in Cali, where they have the most racist reputation of illegals.  I also never said I agree with the payment. Yes, there are other American groups that are higher priority.

I only was saying that the tax argument would not be a solid enough argument alone imo, to argue why they should not get anything.

Also, I would consider the farm workers before throwing them entirely throwing them under the bus.

I am not putting illegals over anyone here , and I have warned a thousand times that African Americans in particular should be wary of fighting without strategies for the rights of Mexicans specifically. 

I have family on both sides so I am not taking sides. If it were up to me, there would be true, repectful unification of all minorities, but we seem to be a long way from that...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Kanky said:


> A quote from the article
> 
> _Last week, California Gov. Gavin Newsom announced a $125-million relief package to help immigrants without legal status by offering $500 cash grants for individuals in the U.S. illegally and up to $1,000 for families._
> 
> These folks need to ask their own countries for help. I would be mad if my tax dollars went to this kind of thing.


But undocumented immigrants pay taxes.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

My state (Tennessee) is opening up as well on April 30th.


----------



## vevster




----------



## ThePerfectScore

*https://pca.st/episode/fa819b6f-cbc2-4d45-8049-75ed623d93f1 *

*The Next Year (or Two) of the Pandemic*
Monday 20 April 2020
https://www.nytimes.com/the-daily


Guest: Donald G. McNeil Jr., a science and health reporter for The New York Times. 

This was a really good podcast predicting our new reality and the future that may await us. This is based on data from medical historians and not some bs from a politician looking for votes from the uneducated masses.


----------



## ThePerfectScore

TrulyBlessed said:


>



He's so stupid. I am in Georgia...and I just can't.

I was living in California when this fool got elected. Keep Georgians lifted up in prayer b/c our governor is an idiot.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

ThePerfectScore said:


> He's so stupid. I am in Georgia...and I just can't.
> 
> I was living in California when this fool got elected. Keep Georgians lifted up in prayer b/c our governor is an idiot.



Prayers definitely lifted for you all. Be well and be safe.


----------



## MizAvalon

SoniT said:


> My governor Larry Hogan (Maryland) is showing excellent leadership. He secured 500,000 tests for Maryland without our federal government's help. He also knows that our state is not ready to lift the stay at home orders.



I live in Maryland too and I have been really impressed with his leadership during all of this.


----------



## UmSumayyah

This article is the "whataboutery" she decries. 

Certainly white people shouldn't imitate China unless we think disappearing whistleblowers,  banning black people from restaurants and kicking them out of residences is a good way to ensure public health.



Dellas said:


> Open in app
> 
> Anyone
> *White Arrogance Is Getting People Killed*
> *The problem isn’t China, it’s white people*
> 
> 
> 
> Indi Samarajiva
> Apr 20 · 5 min
> 
> I’m sorry white people, but it’s not China’s fault. It’s you. Your own arrogance, stupidity, and ignorance is getting you and everyone else killed.
> 
> *Right now China has nearly zero cases and the western world has hundreds of thousands.* Whenever they did it, they did something, while places like the US and UK are still casting blame. As if political blame does anything against a virus.
> 
> *So what if China is to blame? What if China stands up in front of the UN and says ‘our bad’? Does that bring back the dead? Does that bring back the jobs and lives that have been destroyed? D*oes that bring back the doctors, nurses, and cleaners sacrificed to thunderous applause? Blaming China doesn’t even lead anywhere, except _away_ from the mirror, where you should be looking.
> 
> And what should you be looking at? At the racism and empire that got you to these heights, and the ignorance and arrogance that kept you from ever looking down.
> 
> *What Asia Did*
> Whatever the Chinese government said, on January 23rd they locked down an entire city. This was visible from space. This was a pretty clear warning, and East Asian countries _immediately _snapped into action.
> 
> *Every neighboring country — from Thailand to Vietnam to Taiwan to South Korea — now has less than 1,000 deaths total. They had the same warning and in many cases more difficult relationships with China, but they still managed to fight back COVID-19 without blaming anyone. Because blaming anyone doesn’t do anything.
> 
> Wherever it comes from, whatever the next country did, you just have to take action and fight it yourself. Poor countries like Vietnam and even Senegal have figured this out, but the trillion-dollar empires of the west have drones for brains. They only understand bombing defenseless brown people, or picking on helpless refugees. In the face of an actual threat, they’re like paper tigers, folding under the slightest pressure.
> 
> After relentlessly framing China as an enemy, the west is then asking why their enemy didn’t save them. It’s meaningless and only feeds the pointless resentment that got them in trouble in the first place.*
> 
> If the west was unable to learn from China, they could have still learned from a dozen other countries. But still, they remained arrogant. They remain arrogant to this day.
> 
> *Computer-Modeled White People*
> Instead of looking to East Asia or even to Europe, countries like the US and the UK debated over ancient, undocumented computer models. They preferred to learn from computer-modeled white people over real Asian deaths. Over even real _Italian_ deaths. Over even real _New York_ deaths. That is the power of hubris, and that is the self-destruction they wrought upon themselves.
> 
> Instead of just learning from Asia and acting fast, the west dithered and debated into tens of thousands of casualties and, ultimately, much higher costs and economic damages. While Asian countries are now opening up, western countries are still protesting against themselves, and getting more and more hopelessly behind.
> 
> And they still can’t see. They still want a white savior.
> 
> Instead of looking to Korea, with 240 dead, Western media points to Germany, with over 4,600 deaths. This would be considered a complete catastrophe anywhere outside of Christendom, but Angel Merkel is now the great white hope, graded on a bloody curve.
> 
> Memes now imply that white women are the secret weapon, ignoring the preparation and hard work across much of the south. It’s not just East Asia, the Indian state of Kerala and even many parts of Africa have better responses, but no one looks there. Because they don’t want to see. It’s like a photo where the dark people just get underexposed. We’re just invisible.
> 
> The west has risen so far in empire that they forgot to look down, or even to the side. They call themselves the developed world, but that’s just not true anymore. They’re just an empire in decline, and now wholesale collapse, and it’s because they stopped learning. Their fatal sin has been pride.
> 
> In fact, it is Europe more than China that is responsible for spreading coronavirus around the world, especially to America. The empire infected itself, but they can’t see that, because they don’t want to.
> 
> *The Whataboutery*
> I won’t even get into whether China should have done more. _Everyone _should have done more. China took 42 days from their first case to a lockdown, but Germany took 55 and the UK 53. The US still has no coherent national response. China sucks, but they were at least able to react, and react decisively. They at least didn’t debate killing their grandparents. Hubris seems more implacable that the worst authoritarianism.
> 
> Blaming the WHO, which is stuck between all these idiots, is even more reprehensible, but the US is going there as well.
> 
> Again, no responsible country is making these attacks against countries and institutions. They’re attacking the virus. It is only the West looking so desperately for someone to blame, because they cannot look bear to look in the mirror, at what they have become.
> 
> *But Not All White People…*
> And yes, I said white people. The fact is that white nationalist leaders like Trump in America and Boris Johnson in the UK have had the most disastrous responses. And you can include Jair Bolsonaro in Brazil. Even the more benign leadership of Europe and places like Sweden have been undone by their quieter hubris, which is ultimately bound up in race and power.
> 
> To the white people in the formerly dominant west, the problem isn’t China or anyone else. The problem is you. And yes I’m saying all of you, because it’s a Medium post, and because it’s not just the outward racists. It’s the fact that these people get elected, get laundered by the press, that they are a structural problem with your societies and not just a few bad apples.
> 
> The refusal to see, to listen or learn anything from the rest of the world is endemic to the west. The years of slipping into easy blame of minorities or easy wars against poor brown people in places you’ve never seen. The easy fear of terrorism, and its misidentification as Muslim or brown. Even liberal white people are placated by the few minorities in your midst, ignoring the global apartheid that keeps most of the world outside, or oppressed as ‘illegals’ in your home.
> 
> The west is now just a bunch of failed states wearing Gucci belts, which are of course made in China. The pants are now down, the empire has no clothes and people are dying. And you are democracies. You can’t blame China and you can’t even just blame your governments and be done with it. At some point, it comes down to the racism and empire and arrogance that has propped up white power for decades, and the uncommon cold that’s bringing it all down.
> *
> 
> *


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Anyone hearing about a lot of symptomatic people testing negative for C19?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Shots fired!


----------



## lavaflow99

MizAvalon said:


> I live in Maryland too and I have been really impressed with his leadership during all of this.



Right?  I am very pleased and I ain't about Republicans like that at all.  I would vote for him if he is up for re-election   (if he hasn't reached his term limits )


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> Shots fired!









It looks like I need to follow my governor on Twitter  #messy


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> This makes sense to me.  There is a teen admitted to one of the hospitals I am at who tested positive.  We are trying to clear him with negative tests so he can be sent to a residential psych facility (he was asymptomatic and was ONLY tested because we got wind that his mother was positive/symptomatic ).   His mom was positive on 3/24 and the teen was tested positive on 4/3.  He was last positive on 4/13.  So clearly he has been exposed for more than 2 weeks (he was admitted 4/1 and I won't comment on how he was chilling on the psych unit for 2 days with zero precautions....that's another story for another day).
> 
> So my agreement is based on a sample size of one.    21 days seems like a more reliable length of time.



An update:  his test was negative on 4/17.

More two weeks from his suspected exposure (his mother) and exactly two weeks from his first positive test.


----------



## MizAvalon

lavaflow99 said:


> Right?  I am very pleased and I ain't about Republicans like that at all.  I would vote for him if he is up for re-election   (if he hasn't reached his term limits )



They are saying that he might be gearing up for a Presidential bid in 2024.


----------



## lavaflow99

MizAvalon said:


> They are saying that he might be gearing up for a Presidential bid in 2024.



Word?  

Well I don't know if I can vote Republican for a presidential election   But will have to see the Democratic nominee  (if it looks like a Biden then it may not be that difficult)


----------



## Choclatcotton

Dellas said:


> Open in app
> 
> Anyone
> *White Arrogance Is Getting People Killed*
> *The problem isn’t China, it’s white people*
> 
> 
> 
> Indi Samarajiva
> Apr 20 · 5 min
> 
> I’m sorry white people, but it’s not China’s fault. It’s you. Your own arrogance, stupidity, and ignorance is getting you and everyone else killed.
> 
> *Right now China has nearly zero cases and the western world has hundreds of thousands.* Whenever they did it, they did something, while places like the US and UK are still casting blame. As if political blame does anything against a virus.
> 
> *So what if China is to blame? What if China stands up in front of the UN and says ‘our bad’? Does that bring back the dead? Does that bring back the jobs and lives that have been destroyed? D*oes that bring back the doctors, nurses, and cleaners sacrificed to thunderous applause? Blaming China doesn’t even lead anywhere, except _away_ from the mirror, where you should be looking.
> 
> And what should you be looking at? At the racism and empire that got you to these heights, and the ignorance and arrogance that kept you from ever looking down.
> 
> *What Asia Did*
> Whatever the Chinese government said, on January 23rd they locked down an entire city. This was visible from space. This was a pretty clear warning, and East Asian countries _immediately _snapped into action.
> 
> *Every neighboring country — from Thailand to Vietnam to Taiwan to South Korea — now has less than 1,000 deaths total. They had the same warning and in many cases more difficult relationships with China, but they still managed to fight back COVID-19 without blaming anyone. Because blaming anyone doesn’t do anything.
> 
> Wherever it comes from, whatever the next country did, you just have to take action and fight it yourself. Poor countries like Vietnam and even Senegal have figured this out, but the trillion-dollar empires of the west have drones for brains. They only understand bombing defenseless brown people, or picking on helpless refugees. In the face of an actual threat, they’re like paper tigers, folding under the slightest pressure.
> 
> After relentlessly framing China as an enemy, the west is then asking why their enemy didn’t save them. It’s meaningless and only feeds the pointless resentment that got them in trouble in the first place.*
> 
> If the west was unable to learn from China, they could have still learned from a dozen other countries. But still, they remained arrogant. They remain arrogant to this day.
> 
> *Computer-Modeled White People*
> Instead of looking to East Asia or even to Europe, countries like the US and the UK debated over ancient, undocumented computer models. They preferred to learn from computer-modeled white people over real Asian deaths. Over even real _Italian_ deaths. Over even real _New York_ deaths. That is the power of hubris, and that is the self-destruction they wrought upon themselves.
> 
> Instead of just learning from Asia and acting fast, the west dithered and debated into tens of thousands of casualties and, ultimately, much higher costs and economic damages. While Asian countries are now opening up, western countries are still protesting against themselves, and getting more and more hopelessly behind.
> 
> And they still can’t see. They still want a white savior.
> 
> Instead of looking to Korea, with 240 dead, Western media points to Germany, with over 4,600 deaths. This would be considered a complete catastrophe anywhere outside of Christendom, but Angel Merkel is now the great white hope, graded on a bloody curve.
> 
> Memes now imply that white women are the secret weapon, ignoring the preparation and hard work across much of the south. It’s not just East Asia, the Indian state of Kerala and even many parts of Africa have better responses, but no one looks there. Because they don’t want to see. It’s like a photo where the dark people just get underexposed. We’re just invisible.
> 
> The west has risen so far in empire that they forgot to look down, or even to the side. They call themselves the developed world, but that’s just not true anymore. They’re just an empire in decline, and now wholesale collapse, and it’s because they stopped learning. Their fatal sin has been pride.
> 
> In fact, it is Europe more than China that is responsible for spreading coronavirus around the world, especially to America. The empire infected itself, but they can’t see that, because they don’t want to.
> 
> *The Whataboutery*
> I won’t even get into whether China should have done more. _Everyone _should have done more. China took 42 days from their first case to a lockdown, but Germany took 55 and the UK 53. The US still has no coherent national response. China sucks, but they were at least able to react, and react decisively. They at least didn’t debate killing their grandparents. Hubris seems more implacable that the worst authoritarianism.
> 
> Blaming the WHO, which is stuck between all these idiots, is even more reprehensible, but the US is going there as well.
> 
> Again, no responsible country is making these attacks against countries and institutions. They’re attacking the virus. It is only the West looking so desperately for someone to blame, because they cannot look bear to look in the mirror, at what they have become.
> 
> *But Not All White People…*
> And yes, I said white people. The fact is that white nationalist leaders like Trump in America and Boris Johnson in the UK have had the most disastrous responses. And you can include Jair Bolsonaro in Brazil. Even the more benign leadership of Europe and places like Sweden have been undone by their quieter hubris, which is ultimately bound up in race and power.
> 
> To the white people in the formerly dominant west, the problem isn’t China or anyone else. The problem is you. And yes I’m saying all of you, because it’s a Medium post, and because it’s not just the outward racists. It’s the fact that these people get elected, get laundered by the press, that they are a structural problem with your societies and not just a few bad apples.
> 
> The refusal to see, to listen or learn anything from the rest of the world is endemic to the west. The years of slipping into easy blame of minorities or easy wars against poor brown people in places you’ve never seen. The easy fear of terrorism, and its misidentification as Muslim or brown. Even liberal white people are placated by the few minorities in your midst, ignoring the global apartheid that keeps most of the world outside, or oppressed as ‘illegals’ in your home.
> 
> The west is now just a bunch of failed states wearing Gucci belts, which are of course made in China. The pants are now down, the empire has no clothes and people are dying. And you are democracies. You can’t blame China and you can’t even just blame your governments and be done with it. At some point, it comes down to the racism and empire and arrogance that has propped up white power for decades, and the uncommon cold that’s bringing it all down.
> *
> 
> *


Brilliant analysis


----------



## vevster

Hey guys I posted a Vitamin D dosing guide from ND Melissa Gallagher.  It even has a link for through the mail testing if interested.....

Vitamin D Dosing Guide


----------



## vevster

LOL I'm hearing people are poisoning themselves with disinfectant.


----------



## shelli4018

lavaflow99 said:


> Right?  I am very pleased and I ain't about Republicans like that at all.  I would vote for him if he is up for re-election   (if he hasn't reached his term limits )


He isn’t. Though I’ve heard he may have presidential ambitions.


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Anyone hearing about a lot of symptomatic people testing negative for C19?


There have been instances where folk have “recovered” and tested negative only to test positive a week later. Hence the suggestion for 21 day quarantine versus 14.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Anyone hearing about a lot of symptomatic people testing negative for C19?


I’ve seen stories about people testing negative more than once before eventually testing positive


----------



## Dellas

vevster said:


> Hey guys I posted a Vitamin D dosing guide from ND Melissa Gallagher.  It even has a link for through the mail testing if interested.....
> 
> Vitamin D Dosing Guide



Do you know anything about Niacin and lung health. I've seen a few rat studies but not that many human studies.  I know niacin not niacinamide is good for inflammation.  I just thought it might be helpful for covid-19. I am not an MD. I am asking you and others.


----------



## vevster

lavaflow99 said:


> Word?
> 
> Well I don't know if I can vote Republican for a presidential election   But will have to see the Democratic nominee  (if it looks like a Biden then it may not be that difficult)


Maybe he will run against Cuomo.


----------



## vevster

Dellas said:


> Do you know anything about Niacin and lung health. I've seen a few rat studies but not that many human studies.  I know niacin not niacinamide is good for inflammation.  I just thought it might be helpful for covid-19. I am not an MD. I am asking you and others.


Haven’t heard about Niacin, but I do know of a homeopathic for the lymph system and NAC, a precursor to Glutathione— good for lungs.


----------



## werenumber2

TrulyBlessed said:


>



The mayor of Savannah has spoken out against this decision and called it irresponsible. I’m so glad the majority of my Georgia family are there


----------



## UmSumayyah

lavaflow99 said:


> Word?
> 
> Well I don't know if I can vote Republican for a presidential election   But will have to see the Democratic nominee  (if it looks like a Biden then it may not be that difficult)


Maybe Sanders can get the nomination. 

It took Biden several tries but he finally got it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Be careful Texas.


----------



## Dellas

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.today.com/today/amp/tdna177883

https://www.health.com/condition/infectious-diseases/coronavirus/where-to-buy-face-masks


Where to buy masks.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Maybe Sanders can get the nomination.
> 
> It took Biden several tries but he finally got it.


This was Sanders last rodeo.

eta
How are everyone’s hands holding up? I switched from hand creams to salves like Egyptian Magic and infused Shea butter. I need the soothing ingredients like nettle, calendula, honey.


----------



## gn1g

TrulyBlessed said:


> Be careful Texas.




LORD, help us!  Our leaders?  Our leaders!!! ::handing Jesus the wheel::


----------



## vevster

gn1g said:


> LORD, help us!  Our leaders?  Our leaders!!! ::handing Jesus the wheel::


Who are these people?


----------



## SoniT

TrulyBlessed said:


> Be careful Texas.


More important things than living? What?? These are some scary times.


----------



## Nay

vevster said:


> This was Sanders last rodeo.
> 
> eta
> *How are everyone’s hands holding up?* I switched from hand creams to salves like Egyptian Magic and infused Shea butter. I need the soothing ingredients like nettle, calendula, honey.



I noticed that my usually young looking hands were starting to look a little crepey from all this hand washing.  Now I make it a point to rub something on my hands after every wash and my hands look nice again.  I use whatever is handy, usually olive oil or coconut oil or Nivea.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shelli4018 said:


> There have been instances where folk have “recovered” and tested negative only to test positive a week later. Hence the suggestion for 21 day quarantine versus 14.





Black Ambrosia said:


> I’ve seen stories about people testing negative more than once before eventually testing positive


Isn't that strange though?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> Haven’t heard about Niacin, but I do know of a homeopathic for the lymph system and NAC, a precursor to Glutathione— good for lungs.


Absolutely.   It should be used in every case C19 or otherwise.  It is good for everything!


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Absolutely.   It should be used in every case C19 or otherwise.  It is good for everything!


Which one? Niacin?  Shouldn't that be in a good B-Complex?


----------



## vevster

I listened to this one podcast where the woman said wash your hands every 20 minutes.  Say what now? LOL, I would have no hands left.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> Which one? Niacin?  Shouldn't that be in a good B-Complex?


Oops.  I meant N-acetylcysteine (NAC).


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^
> I didn't realize there was a natural forum.  I skimmed the thread in that forum.  You guys are on top of it.  However more of the information should be in this thread because of what is going on and to help empower each other other.
> 
> People have gotten too scared to go out and do things that always had similar risks as before this virus.  I said it hundreds of post before.  If you could see all the germs you would never go outside.  That is where we are now. Social and news media make things sound as if this is our first rodeo.  Stuff like this virus was always there.  Take reasonable precautions but also boost your immune system and reduce your stress.  You can do the opposite and be your own demise.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extremely unpopular opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Being indoors, stressed and NOT moving around and socializing to your normal standards will have you feeling worse and that decreases immune system.  This problem is a beast on the immune system.  People in nursing homes and alone in hospitals are wasting away.  Get up, get moving, boost your immune system, and reduce your stress.



I've picked up running and we let the girls out daily. We go for walks regularly. We ordered something (a bounce house with water feature) very expensive but it will keep them busy, get them out the house and active and keep them cool because its finally getting hot again here. We let the oldest ride her bike and while she hates walking, we let the toddler walk until she gets a bit tired to build her strength.....Its a conscious effort because mentally I just want to curl up and hide....but I've been running a week and its done wonders for my mental health. I'm even putting leave and plans in place work wise in case I do get sick. I'm preparing my body by following the advice found on the forum. But sweating, moving, letting my body get hot seems to be the very common thing I see to help combat and we're on it in our house.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> This was Sanders last rodeo.
> 
> eta
> How are everyone’s hands holding up? I switched from hand creams to salves like Egyptian Magic and infused Shea butter. I need the soothing ingredients like nettle, calendula, honey.





naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I've picked up running and we let the girls out daily. We go for walks regularly. We ordered something (a bounce house with water feature) very expensive but it will keep them busy, get them out the house and active and keep them cool because its finally getting hot again here. We let the oldest ride her bike and while she hates walking, we let the toddler walk until she gets a bit tired to build her strength.....Its a conscious effort because mentally I just want to curl up and hide....but I've been running a week and its done wonders for my mental health. I'm even putting leave and plans in place work wise in case I do get sick. I'm preparing my body by following the advice found on the forum. But sweating, moving, letting my body get hot seems to be the very common thing I see to help combat and we're on it in our house.



Everyone should be doing what you're doing!

This is a good wake up call.


----------



## LivingInPeace

TrulyBlessed said:


> Be careful Texas.


More important things than living? What in the world is he talking about?


----------



## Kanky

This doctor in the NYtimes says that you should use a pulse oximeter because sometimes people feel fine but have low levels of oxygen and then don’t go to the hospital until it is too late. 


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/opinion/coronavirus-testing-pneumonia.html#click=https://t.co/cpoVXHkIbi


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Isn't that strange though?


Everything is strange.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> This doctor in the NYtimes says that you should use a pulse oximeter because sometimes people feel fine but have low levels of oxygen and then don’t go to the hospital until it is too late.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/...-pneumonia.html#click=https://t.co/cpoVXHkIbi


If you want one be prepared to wait. I ordered one on Amazon and it took almost a month to arrive.

Also, my mom ordered thermometers and they are taking a full month to arrive. 

Anything you think you want, order now.


----------



## shelli4018

TrulyBlessed said:


> Be careful Texas.


Aren’t these guys pro life?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Black Ambrosia said:


> Everything is strange.


Do we accept this nonsense?  I want to see data, data, data.  Real data.  We should continue to improve our immune system to fight this flu.  That's the best way in my opinion.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> If you want one be prepared to wait. I ordered one on Amazon and it took almost a month to arrive.



I bought one before the pandemic. It is amazing how many basic things are hard to get right now. This experience is going to create a new generation of preppers and hoarders. We will be explaining to our grandchildren why we keep 6 months of toilet paper on hand.


----------



## shahala

Kanky said:


> I bought one before the pandemic. It is amazing how many basic things are hard to get right now. This experience is going to create a new generation of preppers and hoarders. We will be explaining to our grandchildren why we keep 6 months of toilet paper on hand.






Kanky said:


> I bought one before the pandemic. It is amazing how many basic things are hard to get right now. This experience is going to create a new generation of preppers and hoarders. We will be explaining to our grandchildren why we keep 6 months of toilet paper on hand.



I was prescribed one when I left the hospital but could not find any in the stores. The pharmacist told my husband that everyone is buying them up and people who really need them can’t get them. I ordered one from Walmart and it’s finally getting here on Thursday. 
I was told if my oxygen level goes under 90 I should come back to the emergency room. I know it’s crazy but I’m afraid to put that thing on my finger. Lol


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Do we accept this nonsense?  I want to see data, data, data.  Real data.  We should continue to improve our immune system to fight this flu.  That's the best way in my opinion.


There won't be reliable data from this country for awhile. Maybe Italy has data that can be trusted. I wonder if it's available online.

I really hope Biden wins and creates a broad health initiative. Current leadership has made it clear they don't care what happens to us.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

This information is no research and only opinion but it seem a common denominator for the people dying of this flu is diabetes and obesity.   Then the person rests in bed for many hours rather than get up to get moving.  They developed ARDS and it's down hill from there.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Somewhere in the ne and I think California samples were taken that indicate many more have had covid.

If confirmed it means that it's less deadly than thought


----------



## HappyAtLast

We had an admitted patient like that last week where he tested negative twice then tested positive on the 3rd test.


Black Ambrosia said:


> I’ve seen stories about people testing negative more than once before eventually testing positive


----------



## Kalia1

I’m not sure if this was posted..MINDBLOWING!

ETA: Although this seems plausible. Do any of you think it’s true. I’m going to research more into this. Or is this just a conspiracy theory?!?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

HappyAtLast said:


> We had an admitted patient like that last week where he tested negative twice then tested positive on the 3rd test.


That's wild!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kalia1 said:


> I’m not sure if this was posted..MINDBLOWING!


Madame,  madame.


----------



## Lute

I'm surprised they media haven't put Ivanka Trumps name on blast.. She did break the stay at home order for Passover


UmSumayyah said:


> Somewhere in the ne and I think California samples were taken that indicate many more have had covid.
> 
> If confirmed it means that it's less deadly than thought



"less deadly" is subjective. The fact it can spread that quickly is a problem.


----------



## dicapr

UmSumayyah said:


> Somewhere in the ne and I think California samples were taken that indicate many more have had covid.
> 
> If confirmed it means that it's less deadly than thought



Everyone hopes that that is indeed the case. However there are 2 huge question marks.

One is that one antibody test on the market is only accurate 64% of the time and detects any corona virus antibody which means you could test positive for immunity with a cold. Until we figure out how accurate these antibody test are you could have almost a 40% chance of getting a false positive or negative. 

Second issue is that they still don’t know at what antibody level you have immunity and how long that immunity last. Until then everyone would be smart to wash their hands, wear a mask, and make infrequent trips out to do their business.

I know we can’t stay locked down forever but it’s alarming how many people think that they can just go back to business as usual. Until we stop guessing it’s best to be careful.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dicapr said:


> One is that one antibody test on the market is only accurate 64% of the time and detects any corona virus antibody which means you could test positive for immunity with a cold. Until we figure out how accurate these antibody test are you could have almost a 40% chance of getting a false positive or negative.


Hmmm


----------



## Dellas

gn1g said:


> LORD, help us!  Our leaders?  Our leaders!!! ::handing Jesus the wheel::


It gets worse, Trump wants to relieve employers of liability if workers die or get sick from Covid-19.

https://www.rawstory.com/2020/04/tr...-employees-sick-by-forcing-them-back-to-work/


Forced labor is slavery.

And they are going after governors.  Hot mess.
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/us-la...ct-against-governors-with-strict-virus-limits


----------



## Chrismiss

Dellas said:


> It gets worse, Trump wants to relieve employers of liability if workers die or get sick from Covid-19.
> 
> *https://www.rawstory.com/2020/04/trump-white-house-wants-to-shield-employers-from-lawsuits-if-they-make-employees-sick-by-forcing-them-back-to-work/*
> 
> 
> Forced labor is slavery.
> 
> And they are going after governors.  Hot mess.
> https://news.bloomberglaw.com/us-la...ct-against-governors-with-strict-virus-limits




I saw the bolded coming a mile away.


----------



## dicapr

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Hmmm



The FDA is basically letting companies put anything on the market right now. No one really knows how trust worthy these newly developed test are.  Hopefully we are beginning to develop herd immunity but I wouldn’t rely on a rapid newly developed test to tell me to let my guard down.

Usually lab test have to demonstrate specificity and sensitivity. They have to have a high percentage of detecting positive results and a level of accuracy in making sure positive results/negative results are actually correct. What seems to be happening is we have highly sensitive test-ie good at getting positive results but low specificity-all the positive results are not true positive.  If you call everything positive you get high sensitivity ie all positive samples are captured. However you would have low specificity because the positive results are not specific to positive samples.


But because we desperately need testing the normal validation process is being waved.


----------



## OhTall1

shelli4018 said:


> Aren’t these guys pro life?


They're only pro-life while you're in the womb.  After that, they act like it's every person for themselves, so this is actually in line with their mentality.


----------



## LivingInPeace

OhTall1 said:


> They're only pro-life while you're in the womb.  After that, they act like it's every person for themselves, so this is actually in line with their mentality.


Facts.


----------



## nycutiepie

Black Ambrosia said:


> If you want one be prepared to wait. I ordered one on Amazon and it took almost a month to arrive.
> 
> Also, my mom ordered thermometers and they are taking a full month to arrive.
> 
> Anything you think you want, order now.


Can you post a pic of what you ordered please? I’m gonna get in line to get one.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

nycutiepie said:


> Can you post a pic of what you ordered please? I’m gonna get in line to get one.



It's not available but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Kanky said:


> This doctor in the NYtimes says that you should use a pulse oximeter because sometimes people feel fine but have low levels of oxygen and then don’t go to the hospital until it is too late.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/...-pneumonia.html#click=https://t.co/cpoVXHkIbi



Yes I agree especially  since they know this virus can bind to recptors that hemoglobin normally binds to oxygen with.  Fortunately or unfortunately I can tell when my oxygen levels are low thanks to my experience with ARDS. 
I've said a few times in this thread but I'll say again in case it can help someone but if you have a Samsung phone you can measure your sats on it and it is accurate.
I use mine all the time and I have 2 portable ones from when I was sick and needed home oxygen 24/7.
This was last year but you can see my sats were into the 70s and 80s unable to get above 87.    I got admitted the next day.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> It's not available but I'm sure there are others.


Also want to say when using these nail polish can give you a false low.  So try and use without nail polish or you can try an ear or toes as well.


----------



## acapnleo

I just picked up the pulse oximeter and blood pressure cuff (not the package) because purchasing separately was actually less.

https://philipspulseoximeters.com/collections/shop/products/wireless-digital-finger-pulse-oximeter-tmp417660


----------



## nycutiepie

acapnleo said:


> I just picked up the pulse oximeter and blood pressure cuff (not the package) because purchasing separately was actually less.
> https://philipspulseoximeters.com/c...eless-digital-finger-pulse-oximeter-tmp417660
> https://philipspulseoximeters.com/c...eless-digital-finger-pulse-oximeter-tmp417660


Thank you my sister   I just ordered this because Amazon didn't have any that had enough reviews for me.  This one seems like a better choice.  Love you ladies


----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


> It's not available but I'm sure there are others.



I ordered this exact same one on the 18th. Supposedly it will be here Sunday, fingers crossed.

However that Phillips one is cheaper so I ordered that one too. Will see how the orders process and may cancel one. Or keep both.  TBD.


----------



## Peppermynt

And can I just add ... I love all of you. 

Thank you for the positivity, the invaluable information and just being uplifting sister friends throughout all of this madness.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I appreciate you posting this, but I  don't know where this option is unless it's only on the $900+ Samsung phones. I have a Samsung phone, tablet, and watch and it does not include an oxygen measurement. It doesn't even show as an option in Samsung Health. Stress does, but no O2.


Jmartjrmd said:


> Yes I agree especially  since they know this virus can bind to recptors that hemoglobin normally binds to oxygen with.  Fortunately or unfortunately I can tell when my oxygen levels are low thanks to my experience with ARDS.
> I've said a few times in this thread but I'll say again in case it can help someone but if you have a Samsung phone you can measure your sats on it and it is accurate.
> I use mine all the time and I have 2 portable ones from when I was sick and needed home oxygen 24/7.
> This was last year but you can see my sats were into the 70s and 80s unable to get above 87.    I got admitted the next day.View attachment 458375


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

If I was corrupt, this time is the best to make a large amount of money.  All these companies making "tests" for C19.  Testing for what?  Come on now.  Really?


----------



## Transformer

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> If I was corrupt, this time is the best to make a large amount of money.  All these companies making "tests" for C19.  Testing for what?  Come on now.  Really?



They are all newer versions of  Theranos Labs.


----------



## Peppermynt

From CNN on the topic of issues with tests:

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/21/health/abbott-laboratories-coronavirus-rapid-test/index.html

*Abbott's rapid tests can produce false negatives under certain conditions, the company says*

The maker of a rapid coronavirus test widely used across the United States and distributed by the federal government has warned that its device can produce false negatives if a special solution is used to move or store patients' samples.

Abbott Laboratories instructed health care providers last week not to use solutions known as "viral transport media" for samples tested on its ID NOW device, which runs one test at a time and can detect positive coronavirus cases in as little as five minutes and spit out negative results in 13 minutes.
The company says customers should instead only place swabs with patient samples directly in the device. When that method is used, the test performs as "expected," an Abbott spokesperson said, adding that when the company learned about the issue it immediately notified its customers and the US Food and Drug Administration.

States finally have high-speed machines to detect Covid-19 -- but few tests to run on them
Abbott has promoted the ID NOW test as a "point-of-care" test, meaning doctor's offices or clinics can collect samples from patients using swabs and quickly test the samples without having to transport them to specialized labs.
Because the machine processes only one test at a time, labs might have used the transport media to store the test samples until they can be processed. Abbott's information on the test initially filed with the FDA listed a number of transport media that could be used with the test.
Clinical pathologists and lab scientists at the Cleveland Clinic said the Abbott system has produced higher false negatives than other devices they tested.
They processed more than 200 samples of Covid-19 using five testing systems and found that ID NOW detected the virus in only 84.4% of the specimens, a spokesperson for the Ohio-based medical center told CNN.
ID NOW and another test had higher false negative rates than the other devices assessed, the spokesperson said. NPR first reported about the assessment on Tuesday.
The Cleveland Clinic spokesperson told CNN that a dilution effect can occur whenever a sample swab is placed into viral transport media, but she added that in the assessment, "all tests were performed from the same viral transport media, so it was a true head-to-head comparison."
The guidance from Abbott Laboratories comes more than two weeks after President Donald Trump said in a Rose Garden news conference that the company's rapid coronavirus test would be "a whole new ballgame" in expanding testing for the disease.
Many hospitals, clinics and CVS testing sites across the country have been able to use the rapid tests from Abbott.
The federal government has purchased devices for every state and Assistant Secretary for Health Brett Giroir said last week that tens of thousands more tests would be distributed among the state labs most in need.
New York's Northwell Health Labs, a private lab system serving hospitals in the state, has been using the Abbott test "in conjunction with" viral transport media.
A spokesperson told CNN, "We work closely with all of our vendors to ensure the best possible clinical outcomes. We're constantly evaluating our process throughout this crisis, which as you know, is a dynamic and fluid situation."
MedStar Health, a private hospital system with locations in Virginia, Maryland and Washington, DC, has avoided using viral transport media for the rapid tests.
"Our lab teams have conducted extensive testing on the kits and we believe them to be accurate," said Marianne Worley, a MedStar Health spokeswoman.
Nearly a month after Detroit Mayor Mike Duggan negotiated a deal to get five testing devices and 5,000 tests, a spokesperson for the mayor said local health officials have not been using viral transport media for samples tested on that system.
"We put them directly into the Abbott machine and do not transport them in medium," the spokesperson said.
Dave Koch, a professor of pathology and laboratory medicine at Emory University, said it's a "remarkable achievement" that Covid-19 tests have been delivered to the market very quickly but he said that means many of the typical validation experiments have not been completed.
"Thus, the test results may be influenced by something as simple as the viral transport media. That problem seems to have been identified, but other problems may arise, so caution is advised," Koch said.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

HappyAtLast said:


> I appreciate you posting this, but I  don't know where this option is unless it's only on the $900+ Samsung phones. I have a Samsung phone, tablet, and watch and it does not include an oxygen measurement. It doesn't even show as an option in Samsung Health. Stress does, but no O2.





HappyAtLast said:


> I appreciate you posting this, but I  don't know where this option is unless it's only on the $900+ Samsung phones. I have a Samsung phone, tablet, and watch and it does not include an oxygen measurement. It doesn't even show as an option in Samsung Health. Stress does, but no O2.


I have the note 8.  it is under Samsung health.  if you dont see it click the 3 dots then under manage items go down the list it should be there.  You might have to turn it on.

ETA:  stress gives you your heartrate and the o2 sat.  Here's  on I just did

 

Make sure your wave looks even..should look like this to get a good reading


----------



## HappyAtLast

Thanks, but it's not there unfortunately.
 


Jmartjrmd said:


> View attachment 458381
> 
> I have the note 8.  it is under Samsung health.  if you dont see it click the 3 dots then under manage items go down the list it should be there.  You might have to turn it on.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

@Jmartjrmd Wow, like my brain, I am using only a fraction of my phone's capabilities.  I just turned on that feature tonight based on your post.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

HappyAtLast said:


> Thanks, but it's not there unfortunately.
> View attachment 458383


Is it under stress?  It should be there if there is not a separate option.    Stress measures o2 sat and heartrate.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I did some more research. It's not included on my models. I really appreciate your efforts to help me locate it!


Jmartjrmd said:


> Is it under stress?  It should be there if there is not a separate option.    Stress measures o2 sat and heartrate.


----------



## meka72

acapnleo said:


> I just picked up the pulse oximeter and blood pressure cuff (not the package) because purchasing separately was actually less.
> https://philipspulseoximeters.com/c...eless-digital-finger-pulse-oximeter-tmp417660
> https://philipspulseoximeters.com/c...eless-digital-finger-pulse-oximeter-tmp417660


Do you know if this is shipped from the US or elsewhere? I can’t seem to find that info. Thanks!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

HappyAtLast said:


> I did some more research. It's not included on my models. I really appreciate your efforts to help me locate it!


You're welcome.  I did some reading up too seems that outside the US they removed the feature and on the newest models they removed the sensor all together.   Lots of folks are upset.  I had to delete the update and go back to a previous version but it all came back.  
Sorry about that I thought if it was on one it would be on all.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

As if my nerves ain't bad enough we just had an earthquake. It wasn't a big one but it was a shaky one instead of a rolling one and those are scary.


----------



## Layluh

Dellas said:


> You can't make this up...apparently now those who have immigrant partners and file jointly are not getting a check.
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...oronavirus-stimulus-checks-spouses-immigrants


Welp guess im not getting a check


----------



## dancinstallion

Crackers Phinn said:


> As if my nerves ain't bad enough we just had an earthquake. It wasn't a big one but it was a shaky one instead of a rolling one and those are scary.



Glad you are ok and it wasnt a big one.


----------



## Dellas

Layluh said:


> Welp guess im not getting a check


I may not for other reasons not mentioned yet.  Long story but changing the rules everyday is crazy.


----------



## discodumpling

HappyAtLast said:


> I appreciate you posting this, but I  don't know where this option is unless it's only on the $900+ Samsung phones. I have a Samsung phone, tablet, and watch and it does not include an oxygen measurement. It doesn't even show as an option in Samsung Health. Stress does, but no O2.


Oxygen saturation test is embedded in the stress test on my Samsung 9+. So take the stress test and get both your heart rate and o2 sat stats.


----------



## Dellas

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akwxwe/how-to-join-csa-community-supported-agriculture


Don't get your food from corporations find your local CSA
https://www.ams.usda.gov/services/local-regional/food-directories


----------



## HappyAtLast

My son isn't getting a check even though he worked and filed taxes for 2019. The reason is because he was my dependent for part of the year while he finished school and even though he moved out in 2019 it doesn't matter. So you think they gave me the money for him? No! Nobody gets it!


Dellas said:


> I may not for other reasons not mentioned yet.  Long story but changing the rules everyday is crazy.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Thank you but it's not on my models.





discodumpling said:


> Oxygen saturation test is embedded in the stress test on my Samsung 9+. So take the stress test and get both your heart rate and o2 sat stats.


----------



## Everything Zen

Hopefully y’all ain’t out here trying to compare Abbott to Theranos...  They went through one of the biggest FDA negligent fines in history years ago just for overstating what one if their drugs could do to doctors that wasn’t on the label. They spun off their entire Biologics and pharmaceutical side of the industry as another company because of it so they never got into that much trouble and faced that much risk again. They immediately went to the agency with this info about the false negatives and they also got approved for another instrument that can take a standard high volume of tests that you would see at a reference lab but the results take longer. It was approved under an Emergency Use. The same thing will happen with the first treatments and vaccines- the risks are weighed against the outcome so it becomes harder to enter the market over time as the quality of potential treatments improves. They ain’t trying to catch that smoke from FDA.

https://www.abbott.com/coronavirus.html


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

meka72 said:


> Do you know if this is shipped from the US or elsewhere? I can’t seem to find that info. Thanks!



I know you asked her but I wanted to know as well so I messaged them. They said the US warehouse is OOS so they are shipping from China.


----------



## meka72

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I know you asked her but I wanted to know as well so I messaged them. They said the US warehouse is OOS so they are shipping from China.


Thanks so much for sharing this info!


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> And can I just add ... I love all of you.
> 
> Thank you for the positivity, the invaluable information and just being uplifting sister friends throughout all of this madness.





Layluh said:


> Welp guess im not getting a check


That just doesn't seem fair -- also why are 17 year olds not included?  They are still minors!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Everything Zen said:


> Hopefully y’all ain’t out here trying to compare Abbott to Theranos...  They went through one of the biggest FDA negligent fines in history years ago just for overstating what one if their drugs could do to doctors that wasn’t on the label. They spun off their entire Biologics and pharmaceutical side of the industry as another company because of it so they never got into that much trouble and faced that much risk again. They immediately went to the agency with this info about the false negatives and they also got approved for another instrument that can take a standard high volume of tests that you would see at a reference lab but the results take longer. It was approved under an Emergency Use. The same thing will happen with the first treatments and vaccines- the risks are weighed against the outcome so it becomes harder to enter the market over time as the quality of potential treatments improves. They ain’t trying to catch that smoke from FDA.
> 
> https://www.abbott.com/coronavirus.html


Not comparing but these companies know the rules will be loose at the beginning and as long as they follow the rules they will  receive a long portion of the business funding.   Just like "small" (but large) businesses who are not hurting received money that could have gone to the truly small businesses that are hurting.  Just like the temporary hospitals quickly built but wasn't really needed (but just in case) received funding.  That's how the game works.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dicapr said:


> The FDA is basically letting companies put anything on the market right now. No one really knows how trust worthy these newly developed test are.  Hopefully we are beginning to develop herd immunity but I wouldn’t rely on a rapid newly developed test to tell me to let my guard down.
> 
> Usually lab test have to demonstrate specificity and sensitivity. They have to have a high percentage of detecting positive results and a level of accuracy in making sure positive results/negative results are actually correct. What seems to be happening is we have highly sensitive test-ie good at getting positive results but low specificity-all the positive results are not true positive.  If you call everything positive you get high sensitivity ie all positive samples are captured. However you would have low specificity because the positive results are not specific to positive samples.
> 
> 
> But because we desperately need testing the normal validation process is being waved.


Agreed----I wouldn't trust ANY antibody test right now or in the fall when the cold and flu season comes. Pretty much most colds are some coronavirus or rhinovirus. Where I live, we got our first FLU hospitalizations in August. AUGUST when the weather is still in the 90's in my part of FL!  It takes a LONG time to validate these things and I'm sure this little bugger has mutated. Thats what happens when you don't have people with credentials running the agencies.


----------



## dicapr

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Agreed----I wouldn't trust ANY antibody test right now or in the fall when the cold and flu season comes. Pretty much most colds are some coronavirus or rhinovirus. Where I live, we got our first FLU hospitalizations in August. AUGUST when the weather is still in the 90's in my part of FL!  It takes a LONG time to validate these things and I'm sure this little bugger has mutated. Thats what happens when you don't have people with credentials running the agencies.


Working in a lab I know how long it takes for us to validate a test that is already FDA approved. And sometimes we have to adjust things based on the conditions of our lab and our patient population. 

 There is no way on earth they developed a good enough test in 2 months to make me feel good about it.  Plus POCT testing is not as accurate as regular lab testing for so many reasons!  Nope not buying it at all!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> Yes I agree especially  since they know this virus can bind to recptors that hemoglobin normally binds to oxygen with.  Fortunately or unfortunately I can tell when my oxygen levels are low thanks to my experience with ARDS.
> I've said a few times in this thread but I'll say again in case it can help someone but if you have a Samsung phone you can measure your sats on it and it is accurate.
> I use mine all the time and I have 2 portable ones from when I was sick and needed home oxygen 24/7.
> This was last year but you can see my sats were into the 70s and 80s unable to get above 87.    I got admitted the next day.View attachment 458375


I remember when my ex-micropreemie (ya'll e-niece)  was a year out of the NICU...I used to watch her breathing like a hawk. I remember one night she woke up fussy but not in pain or visual distress when she was doing these super duper subtle retractions. I remember pacing the hallway in the middle of the night about one minute and I woke DH up and I was like---WE GOING to the ER. Girl my baby's sats were in the low 80's!!! Those people were like OMG get her back here! They were like she don't even look distressed. She had an ear infection.....an EAR infection. Thats it. No strep, no flu, (it was like November and 40 deg in FL), no nothing. But the infection and overall stress to her system caused her sats to drop. I said all of that to tell everyone: Watch your kids breathing!
My youngest (now 2) had her sats drop like a year ago due to some coldvirus. Same thing....subtle change in breathing but her chest was caving in a bit too. Lethargic. Fever....we got moving.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> As if my nerves ain't bad enough we just had an earthquake. It wasn't a big one but it was a shaky one instead of a rolling one and those are scary.


I'm glad you are alright.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Imagine that, smh. Add to the list of reasons our people are at a disadvantage with this virus.


*Detroit man with virus symptoms dies after 3 ERs turn him away, family says: "He was begging for his life"*

Updated on: April 22, 2020 / 8:14 AM

A Detroit family is mourning a man they say was turned away from getting tested for the coronavirus three times.

"He was begging for his life, but no one would help him at all. Like they just kept sending him away," said Keith Gambrell, the stepson of 56-year-old Gary Fowler.

Gambrell said he was concerned his stepfather had coronavirus. He took him to three different emergency rooms and said each time, Fowler was not admitted and not tested, despite having many of the symptoms.

"I honestly believe it was because my father was black. They didn't honestly take his symptoms serious enough to give him a test," Gambrell told "CBS This Morning" national correspondent Jericka Duncan.

The day before Fowler died, his father, David, died from COVID-19. Soon after, Fowler's wife, Cheryl, began having symptoms of her own, landing her in the hospital.

"They put her on the ventilator. I'm just thinking like, man, this is it. I'm about to lose my mom too," Gambrell said.

Gambrell was concerned other family members could be next, so he called his cousin, State Representative Karen Whitsett for help.

Whitsett, who visited the White House last week to speak about surviving coronavirus, made sure her family was tested.

Asked if she thinks her family would have been tested if she were not a state lawmaker, Whitsett said, "Absolutely not."

"And that sickens me to have to use that title to be able to have to get my family tested," she said.

Gambrell and his brothers Troy and Ross all tested positive, he said.

On Monday, Michigan's governor created a state task force to investigate racial disparities in the pandemic.

Lieutenant Governor Garlin Gilchrist, who is the chair of the task force, said it will address "the fact that there may indeed be medical bias present when it comes to testing, as in who will even get a test, as well as in how treatment is administered."

Gambrell, who has mild symptoms, is now focused on caring for his mother, Cheryl. She had been sent home from the hospital but was readmitted late Tuesday night on what would have been her 25th wedding anniversary.

Asked what he would say to people who are losing loved ones back-to-back, Gambrell said, "Just pray. You just got to continue to fight for them and live the life that they will live and be their voice. Someone has to speak for the people that can't get medical attention the proper way, and I feel like that's my duty now."

Michigan says it could perform more than 11,000 tests each day if it had enough tests. State officials claim swabs and reagents are in short supply, so right now they are doing about half of that amount.

First published on April 22, 2020 / 8:10 AM

© 2020 CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-detroit-man-dead-turned-away-from-er/


----------



## Kanky

^^Even if they wouldn't or couldn't test him for coronavirus it is crazy that they would not admit him or treat his symptoms.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kanky said:


> ^^Even if they wouldn't or couldn't test him for coronavirus it is crazy that they would not admit him or treat his symptoms.


I said the same.  Hospitals should keep people who are very concerned about their symptoms especially with breathing problems and risk factors such as diabetes and obesity.  Overwhelm the hospitals--transfer him to another one.  New York had a nearly empty navy ship hospital ready for C19-like patients.  Michigan hospitals and health care providers received 1 billion dollars in C19 aids.


----------



## vevster

acapnleo said:


> I just picked up the pulse oximeter and blood pressure cuff (not the package) because purchasing separately was actually less.
> https://philipspulseoximeters.com/c...eless-digital-finger-pulse-oximeter-tmp417660


Is the the bp monitor that you bought?  Does it send the data to apple health automatically?


----------



## vevster

We need a Dr. Sebi type.



TrulyBlessed said:


> Imagine that, smh. Add to the list of reasons our people are at a disadvantage with this virus.
> 
> 
> *Detroit man with virus symptoms dies after 3 ERs turn him away, family says: "He was begging for his life"*
> 
> Updated on: April 22, 2020 / 8:14 AM
> 
> A Detroit family is mourning a man they say was turned away from getting tested for the coronavirus three times.
> 
> "He was begging for his life, but no one would help him at all. Like they just kept sending him away," said Keith Gambrell, the stepson of 56-year-old Gary Fowler.
> 
> Gambrell said he was concerned his stepfather had coronavirus. He took him to three different emergency rooms and said each time, Fowler was not admitted and not tested, despite having many of the symptoms.
> 
> "I honestly believe it was because my father was black. They didn't honestly take his symptoms serious enough to give him a test," Gambrell told "CBS This Morning" national correspondent Jericka Duncan.
> 
> The day before Fowler died, his father, David, died from COVID-19. Soon after, Fowler's wife, Cheryl, began having symptoms of her own, landing her in the hospital.
> 
> "They put her on the ventilator. I'm just thinking like, man, this is it. I'm about to lose my mom too," Gambrell said.
> 
> Gambrell was concerned other family members could be next, so he called his cousin, State Representative Karen Whitsett for help.
> 
> Whitsett, who visited the White House last week to speak about surviving coronavirus, made sure her family was tested.
> 
> Asked if she thinks her family would have been tested if she were not a state lawmaker, Whitsett said, "Absolutely not."
> 
> "And that sickens me to have to use that title to be able to have to get my family tested," she said.
> 
> Gambrell and his brothers Troy and Ross all tested positive, he said.
> 
> On Monday, Michigan's governor created a state task force to investigate racial disparities in the pandemic.
> 
> Lieutenant Governor Garlin Gilchrist, who is the chair of the task force, said it will address "the fact that there may indeed be medical bias present when it comes to testing, as in who will even get a test, as well as in how treatment is administered."
> 
> Gambrell, who has mild symptoms, is now focused on caring for his mother, Cheryl. She had been sent home from the hospital but was readmitted late Tuesday night on what would have been her 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Asked what he would say to people who are losing loved ones back-to-back, Gambrell said, "Just pray. You just got to continue to fight for them and live the life that they will live and be their voice. Someone has to speak for the people that can't get medical attention the proper way, and I feel like that's my duty now."
> 
> Michigan says it could perform more than 11,000 tests each day if it had enough tests. State officials claim swabs and reagents are in short supply, so right now they are doing about half of that amount.
> 
> First published on April 22, 2020 / 8:10 AM
> 
> © 2020 CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-detroit-man-dead-turned-away-from-er/


----------



## Ganjababy

I am starting to wonder if they are purposefully not admitting patients now to keep the admissions down. They are quick to note that there are less admissions but why is there less admissions? Because less people need to be admitted? or because they are turning away people?


----------



## vevster

Finally!!



> Seriously sick coronavirus patients in New York state’s largest hospital system are being given massive doses of vitamin C — based on promising reports that it’s helped people in hard-hit China. Dr. Andrew G. Weber, a pulmonologist and critical-care specialist affiliated with two Northwell Health facilities on Long Island, said his intensive-care patients with the coronavirus immediately receive 1,500 milligrams of intravenous vitamin C. Identical amounts of the powerful antioxidant are then readministered three or four times a day, he said. Each dose is more than 16 times the National Institutes of Health’s daily recommended dietary allowance of vitamin C, which is just 90 milligrams for adult men and 75 milligrams for adult women. The regimen is based on experimental treatments administered to people with the coronavirus in Shanghai, China, Weber said.



I heard Dr. Richard Cheng  has a you tube channel that explains his method.  I will give a listen.


----------



## acapnleo

vevster said:


> Is the the bp monitor that you bought?  Does it send the data to apple health automatically?



No, that isn’t listed in the features, but for just under $30, I don’t mind manually entering it.


----------



## meka72

Anyone watching the mayor of Las Vegas lie and obfuscate on CNN with Anderson Cooper?

ETA: Anderson just told her that her statement was ignorant. Lol.

ETA2: She was talking nonsense and he took his glasses off and wiped his eyes. I think the mayor might be drunk or high. Lol.

ETA3: She basically said that it is not her job to worry about testing people, it was up to the employers. She told Anderson that he was alarmist.


----------



## SoniT

Wow, I feel like we are in the Twilight Zone. I hope that people use their own judgement and also listen to the scientists. Please don't  listen to some of these governors and mayors who want to reopen these businesses too soon.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> Finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Dr. Richard Cheng  has a you tube channel that explains his method.  I will give a listen.


High dose vitamin c is effective and it's widely known.


----------



## UmSumayyah

UmSumayyah said:


> High dose vitamin c is effective and it's widely known.


Though often disputed


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> Finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Dr. Richard Cheng  has a you tube channel that explains his method.  I will give a listen.


I hope medical schools have changed significantly and include an entire course on the benefits of nutrition on health and the use of supplements as alternative and supportive treatment.  It is a darn shame that people outside of medicine are more open to using it.  Healthcare is too dismissive of these things to aid in improving health.   I imagine many people have died who didn't have to.  Also physician6 should not be made to fear giving this type of advice especially at a time like this when there is no good alternative.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

meka72 said:


> Anyone watching the mayor of Las Vegas lie and obfuscate on CNN with Anderson Cooper?
> 
> ETA: Anderson just told her that her statement was ignorant. Lol.
> 
> ETA2: She was talking nonsense and he took his glasses off and wiped his eyes. I think the mayor might be drunk or high. Lol.
> 
> ETA3: She basically said that it is not her job to worry about testing people, it was up to the employers. She told Anderson that he was alarmist.



Ridiculous. She’s giving me crazy vibes and not just because of what’s coming out of her mouth.


----------



## MzRhonda

TrulyBlessed said:


> Ridiculous. She’s giving me crazy vibes and not just because of what’s coming out of her mouth.


So they have shut down the lobby in her building but she is promoting the casinos to open with no plan


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Ridiculous. She’s giving me crazy vibes and not just because of what’s coming out of her mouth.


She and others want things to open up and people to use their free will on how to conduct their business and allow patrons the free will to conduct business or not.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

I'm so upset right now. I live in Atlanta and just got an email from LA fitness saying they're opening their clubs on May 1st and will start charging our cards again. I'm pissed because I pay an extra 160 for personal training and ain't no way I'm going back to the gym and I'm definitely not meeting with my trainer who meets with other people.

I can't believe this. People need to save all the money they can right now.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> High dose vitamin c is effective and it's widely known.


He takes between 5 and 10 gms per day as a healthy person.  He gives his parents, also healthy, 20 gms a day each. So I don't think anyone has to fear several grams a day in divided doses.... if it combats corona!


----------



## lavaflow99

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Agreed----I wouldn't trust ANY antibody test right now or in the fall when the cold and flu season comes. Pretty much most colds are some coronavirus or rhinovirus. Where I live, we got our first FLU hospitalizations in August. AUGUST when the weather is still in the 90's in my part of FL!  It takes a LONG time to validate these things and* I'm sure this little bugger has mutated*. Thats what happens when you don't have people with credentials running the agencies.




It has.

https://www.newsweek.com/sars-cov-2-coronavirus-mutate-study-china-1499503

*CORONAVIRUS HAS ACQUIRED MUTATIONS THAT COULD 'SUBSTANTIALLY' CHANGE ITS ABILITY TO CAUSE DISEASE*
BY HANNAH OSBORNE ON 4/22/20 AT 11:43 AM EDT




The new coronavirus has developed mutations with the potential to "significantly" change the way it causes disease, a team from China has found. Researchers identified 33 mutations in the SARS-CoV-2 virus across 11 patient-derived isolates, 19 of which they say are new.

The study, which appears on the pre-print website medRxiv.org, has not been peer-reviewed to evaluate the methods and findings. As such, the conclusions should be regarded with caution. However, the findings appear to fit with other research into mutations to SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19.

Understanding how the coronavirus might have mutated and if it will do so in the future is important to comprehending how it has spread and will do so in the future, as well as having implications for vaccine development.

The team, led by Hangping Yao, from the First Affiliated Hospital, Zhejiang University School of Medicine, China, sequenced the genomes of 11 strains of the virus from patients who were infected early on in the pandemic. They also assessed the level of virulence—its ability to produce disease—of each strain using laboratory tests.


Findings showed a number of mutations to the virus, including those that could make some strains more deadly. They found disease severity was linked to mutations in certain strains. They found there was "significant variation" between different isolates in terms of how it invades host cells—known as its cytopathic effect (CPE)—and the viral load.

"We provide direct evidence that the SARS-CoV-2 has acquired mutations capable of substantially changing its pathogenicity," they wrote.
Globally, there have been over 2.5 million confirmed cases of COVID-19, with almost 180,000 deaths, according to the Johns Hopkins University tracker. It has now spread to 185 countries and regions, reaching every continent except Antarctica. The worst affected country is the U.S., with over 825,000 of the known cases.

The team's findings showed there was a 270-fold difference between some of the strains in terms of viral load and CPE. ''The observed mutations in our study, and possibly in the viral isolates collected around the world, can significantly impact the pathogenicity of SARS-CoV-2," they wrote.


Yong Gia, from the Murdoch University in Perth, Australia, who was not involved in the study but is also researching SARS-CoV-2 and its potential mutations, said the latest findings "represent a significant contribution to our understanding of COVID-19."

He told _Newsweek_ there are still many unanswered questions about the virus, and any findings or data should be valued. "Previously, scientists believed that [SARS-CoV-2] tends to mutate at a low rate, and suggested that we may not need to worry too much about vaccine development. The current study would make people rethink this. In fact, as the virus continues spreading and infecting a large population of people, the number of mutations would still accumulate to a high level, despite the low mutation rate."

Gia said it was not surprising that new mutations had been identified in the 11 strains. What he did find interesting was how much virulence varied between strains. He said small mutations would not necessarily mean vaccines or drugs to treat the virus were ineffective. "The possibility of a single or several point mutations making vaccines futile is generally low," he said.

The study is limited in that the team did not explain how the mutations may have led to the changes in virulence, he said.

Lisa Ng, Professor of Viral Immunology at the U.K.'s University of Liverpool, who was also not involved in the study, said the findings were interesting but preliminary. "It is not uncommon for viruses to mutate," she told _Newsweek_. "Some mutations have no impact on the disease phenotype, although it is important for vaccine developers to be on top of the game in catching any changes. For this study, it would be interesting to link the mutations with the clinical outcome of the patients that the various isolates were taken from."


----------



## lavaflow99

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> I'm so upset right now. I live in Atlanta and just got an email from LA fitness saying they're opening their clubs on May 1st and will start charging our cards again. I'm pissed because I pay an extra 160 for personal training and ain't no way I'm going back to the gym and I'm definitely not meeting with my trainer who meets with other people.
> 
> I can't believe this. People need to save all the money they can right now.



Can you cancel your membership?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

lavaflow99 said:


> Can you cancel your membership?



The only reason I feel like that might not be an option is because I signed a 12 month personal training contract. So I have about 10 months left. But I hope they will consider the circumstances we're living under and allow people to break their contracts. 

They're prematurely opening these clubs and this definitely affects how safe they will be. It will be a while before I feel comfortable going back.


----------



## Lute

So, I just watched the Anderson Cooper Segment  with the Las Vegas Mayor.  Something does not feel right.  She's too comfortable. Will she walk among the people or hide in her comfortable abode until this pass? Is she getting paid to keep the shops and stores open?

She straight up don't give a fudge?


----------



## Transformer

So DD works at a high end private rehab hospital- think 5k a day pricing.  Patient staff ratio is about 4/1.    Turnover amongst  staff Is virtually zero because of the high pay and exceptional benefits. She’s been at this location for two years and not a single staff member has left.  For the Holiday Party they arranged and paid for  private Ubers for every single employee from their home and back.  Mgmt previously announced that they would pay employees a “premium pay” for March and April.  They have no Covid cases and are very selected on whom they admit.

Wouldn’t you know it today that a member of the housekeeping staff (Hispanic) tested positive.  This has thrown the entire facility in disarray.


----------



## Lute

Transformer said:


> Wouldn’t you know it today that a member of the housekeeping staff (Hispanic) tested positive.  This has thrown the entire facility in disarray.


Wow.. Just wow. Is your DD allright?
 if they had contact tracing available it would be interesting to find out how she got it.  I hope the housekeeper is okay.


----------



## Transformer

Lute said:


> Wow.. Just wow. Is your DD allright?
> if they had contact tracing available it would be interesting to find out how she got it.  I hope the housekeeper is okay.




Protocols are being developed to handle this incidence.  They mentioned that everyone would be required to undergo testing now.  At the start of the outbreak, they prevented visitors, staff temps taken every morning, and had PPE to include N95 masks for all employees.    They also trained the staff to isolate their shoes/clothing before entering their homes in the evening. DD undresses in her laundry room every evening, sprays bottom of shoes with Lysol, throws everything in the washer, and put at least three pairs of shoes in circulation.

Then this happens. Of course now the facility must inform every patient.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> I'm so upset right now. I live in Atlanta and just got an email from LA fitness saying they're opening their clubs on May 1st and will start charging our cards again. I'm pissed because I pay an extra 160 for personal training and ain't no way I'm going back to the gym and I'm definitely not meeting with my trainer who meets with other people.
> 
> I can't believe this. People need to save all the money they can right now.


That's fraudulent like behavior.


----------



## Choclatcotton

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I hope medical schools have changed significantly and include an entire course on the benefits of nutrition on health and the use of supplements as alternative and supportive treatment.  It is a darn shame that people outside of medicine are more open to using it.  Healthcare is too dismissive of these things to aid in improving health.   I imagine many people have died who didn't have to.  Also physician6 should not be made to fear giving this type of advice especially at a time like this when there is no good alternative.


As raw as it is, they won't do it because it will cause the pharmaceuticals to lose money. The goal is to keep people chronically ill so that medication will keep revenue rolling in. We have to self educate and advocate for ourselves.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Medical doctors, physician assistants, nurse practitioners, nurses, respiratory therapists, paramedics, medical technologists, medical researchers, dentists, and others, what are your _opinion_ about all that is going on?


----------



## awhyley

Lute said:


> So, I just watched the Anderson Cooper Segment  with the Las Vegas Mayor.  Something does not feel right.  She's too comfortable. Will she walk among the people or hide in her comfortable abode until this pass? Is she getting paid to keep the shops and stores open?
> 
> She straight up don't give a fudge?



It's disturbing to see how close some of these municipalities, cities and states are to bankruptcy.  Many of them can't afford to close for another day, much less another week or month.  It's even worse to see how many politicians are willing to risk so many lives to get the wheels of the economy turning again.  Downright scary.  I'm praying for everyone who can't work from home, and have to be exposed to people on the regular.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

So today in South Carolina they opened up some restaurants and retail stores.  
Folks couldnt wait to get back to China Garden.  Line out the door.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Jmartjrmd said:


> So today in South Carolina they opened up some restaurants and retail stores.
> Folks couldnt wait to get back to China Garden.  Line out the door.
> 
> View attachment 458457



China Garden cannot be that good


----------



## Jmartjrmd

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Medical doctors, physician assistants, nurse practitioners, nurses, respiratory therapists, paramedics, medical technologists, medical researchers, dentists, and others, what are your _opinion_ about all that is going on?


For me I couldn't be prouder of the men and women giving so much of themselves to try and save peoples lives.  I wish I could use my skills to be out there.
There is good and ugly and we are seeing both right now.
But it just further exposed the ugly reality about how our government, healthcare systems and fragility of just about everything we had in place, the glaring inadequacy of it all. They weren't ready.
Hopefully it will bring about change but I doubt it.  Working in a hospital shouldn't be a struggle between doing your job and putting your entire family and your existence at risk.  Policies written to protect shouldn't be changed and ignored to fit the fact that they were unprepared.  
People shouldn't have to pick who is more worthy of being saved.  Staff shouldn't have to wear trash bags as a means to try and protect themselves.  No administration should be allowed to tell employees they can't wear their own gear because it makes the hospital look bad.  speaking out should get you help not a pink slip and a spot in the unemployment line.  
NOBODY should have to die alone or have their final moments being fork lifted into a refrigerator truck.  Bodies shouldn't have to be piled on a morgue floor because there is no space.  Bus driver shouldn't have died because someone coughed.  Attention seekers shouldn't be allowed to open drinks in grocery stores bragging about spreading this killer for likes and laughs.  Two parent shouldn't have to remove their only baby at just 5 years old off life support.  None of this should be our reality.  They saw it coming and closed their eyes.  Shameful.
But I also see the coming togetherness to help each other through this and that brings about hope.
We have so much more to do.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I hope medical schools have changed significantly and include an entire course on the benefits of nutrition on health and the use of supplements as alternative and supportive treatment.  It is a darn shame that people outside of medicine are more open to using it.  Healthcare is too dismissive of these things to aid in improving health.   I imagine many people have died who didn't have to.  Also physician6 should not be made to fear giving this type of advice especially at a time like this when there is no good alternative.


We have to educate ourselves. I cured myself of a couple of things after not getting what I needed from my physicians. They use a hammer for what a small tweak in lifestyle would cure.


----------



## Ganjababy

There is sooo much going on. You need to be specific lol





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Medical doctors, physician assistants, nurse practitioners, nurses, respiratory therapists, paramedics, medical technologists, medical researchers, dentists, and others, what are your _opinion_ about all that is going on?


----------



## Ganjababy

I am shocked. I naively thought these establishments would not have customers if they opened early. I guess I was wrong. I was also assuming that no one would be going to Vegas. But I may be wrong on that too. 





Jmartjrmd said:


> So today in South Carolina they opened up some restaurants and retail stores.
> Folks couldnt wait to get back to China Garden.  Line out the door.
> 
> View attachment 458457


----------



## dicapr

Today feels surreal. 2 weeks ago I went into work to see people lining up applauding health care workers. Today me and my coworkers are going to work to see who is furloughed and whose hours are reduced.

No elective surgeries and COVID19 cost has caused a lot of financial issues so now we have to cut back.


----------



## [email protected]@

Ganjababy said:


> I am shocked. *I naively thought these establishments would not have customers if they opened early*. I guess I was wrong. I was also assuming that no one would be going to Vegas. But I may be wrong on that too.



Now that I know that people will be out and about as soon as they get a chance, I'm mentally prepped to stay holed up damn near until 2021. My wedding is planned for October, but I'm more than willing to reschedule.

Also, I  work for a non profit that just happens to deal with health and hygeine. My org has already been through this with previous outbreaks (since we are global). So we've been WFH since Feb and my boss has made it clear that my team will be WFH for the rest of the year 

I am very fortunate because of my position. My job has actually been a boon to my wellbeing during this pandemic.

As a result I am aiming to help others w/o exposing myself. Maybe local food donation? I currently live in the Bronx.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

dicapr said:


> Today feels surreal. 2 weeks ago I went into work to see people lining up applauding health care workers. Today me and my coworkers are going to work to see who is furloughed and whose hours are reduced.
> 
> No elective surgeries and COVID19 cost has caused a lot of financial issues so now we have to cut back.


Yep I've seen  a lot of travel nurses  flock to NYC or other spots and now they are cancelling contracts after begging for help.  Crazy!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

vevster said:


> We have to educate ourselves. I cured myself of a couple of things after not getting what I needed from my physicians. They use a hammer for what a small tweak in lifestyle would cure.


True but a lot of times compliance to non pharmaceutical suggestions is a huge issue.  A lot of folks could get better if they desire to do so they just don't want to myself included myself included.  Not with all my issues but some that I know I can improve upon.


----------



## vevster

Another Jehovah's witness called me yesterday. I just ended the call and blocked the number.  I didn't say one word past hello. LOL. They need to remove my number from the 'Haitians to call' list.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*New York City hospitals cancel temporary workers as coronavirus cases stabilize*
Deena Beasley
Kristina Cooke
Published: Apr 15 at 12:25 p.m.
SUBSCRIBE | LOG IN

By Deena Beasley and Kristina Cooke

(Reuters) - Staffing agencies, which have deployed thousands of healthcare workers in recent weeks to jobs at hospitals in New York City and other areas hit hard by the coronavirus, say some of those temporary workers are no longer needed.

The trend, coupled with a flattening in the number of New Yorkers hospitalized with coronavirus infection, reinforces the sense that New York may have reached the peak of the health crisis.

"We have had to reassign some of our travelers who were going to New York," San Diego-based staffing firm Aya Healthcare said in an emailed statement.

Demand for "travel nurses" jumped during March and early April in cities like New Orleans, and especially New York, which saw the nation's largest spike in cases of COVID-19, the deadly respiratory disease caused by the novel coronavirus.


But New York, which ramped up its hospital bed capacity to around 90,000, has had only about 18,000 patients hospitalized for the past several days.

"We are seeing contracts in New York get cancelled," Lindsey Scott, a spokeswoman for staffing agency Trusted Health, said in an email. "The hospitals in New York hired a ton of travelers as the crisis started to ramp up, and then either had more nurses than they needed, or in some cases, more than they could ingest into the system."

She said Trusted Health had "multiple nurses who left their families and in some cases full-time jobs," to travel to New York, only to find that they were no longer needed.

Karla Guerra, 27, an emergency room nurse from Arizona, said her contract at New York's Mount Sinai hospital system was abruptly canceled on Monday, the day she completed her onsite orientation. She had expected to earn $32,000 for eight weeks' work.

Now, she is $3,000 out of pocket for her travel and first month's rent, and is trying to find a new contract as soon as possible.

"Every day I am here I am losing money," she said. "It's disappointing because I came out here with the intention to help but unfortunately things didn’t pan out."

Mount Sinai did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Northwell Health, a 23-hospital system in New York, said it was still hiring temporary nurses, and planned to bring in about 100 next week.

Trusted Health said it was doing everything it could to redeploy canceled nurses to new contracts, particularly if they are willing to go to another state like Michigan, where job openings have surged.

CALL FOR HELP

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo called last month for medical workers across the country to come to New York and help out in caring for the growing numbers of COVID-19 patients.

To date, around 93,000 medical professionals have signed up through New York's online volunteer portal, some 81,000 have had their credentials vetted and about 12,000 have been referred to hospitals, according to Cuomo spokesman Jason Conwall.

Those efforts are separate from the short-term employment contracts facilitated by agencies like Aya and Trusted Health, which routinely operate to provide hospitals with licensed professionals to fill short-term staffing needs.

Cuomo said on Tuesday the total number of people hospitalized with COVID-19 in the state fell for the first time since the onset of the outbreak, a sign the state at the epicenter may be at the peak of its crisis.

He said that a total of 18,697 people were hospitalized across New York, down from 18,825 a day earlier and the first tick lower since the crisis began.

U.S. deaths from the virus topped 25,300 on Tuesday, doubling in one week, according to a Reuters tally. So far this week, deaths have increased by about 7% per day on average compared with 14% last week and 30% many days in March. Cases this week are up an average of 5% per day compared with 7.8% last week and 30% per day in March.

In March, many U.S. hospitals were looking to augment their staff in preparation for a surge of coronavirus patients at the same time some healthcare workers were having to be quarantined after being exposed to the virus.

Trusted Health said at that time that nurses were being offered contracts at nearly double their typical pay rates.

(Reporting by Deena Beasley and Kristina Cooke; Editing by Lincoln Feast and Peter


----------



## vevster

Jmartjrmd said:


> True but a lot of times compliance to non pharmaceutical suggestions is a huge issue.  A lot of folks could get better if they desire to do so they just don't want to myself included myself included.  Not with all my issues but some that I know I can improve upon.


We need a paradigm shift. Personal research on: what are the optimal levels of vitamins and minerals we should have in the body? Prevention. In flu or pandemic season what can we change in our diet e.g. eliminating sugar, gluten, dairy and alcohol. 

I've said throughout this pandemic that I'm more afraid of the cure than the disease!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


>


It was so funny.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ But I thought he was the ultimate authority. Omg the gaslighting!!!!! I should have booked that rehab center when he took office for real for real!!!! It’s gonna be booked by the time this whole thing is over. And where the hell is Biden?


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> We have to educate ourselves. I cured myself of a couple of things after not getting what I needed from my physicians. They use a hammer for what a small tweak in lifestyle would cure.


I solved a chronic condition for myself and another for my son.

I'm appreciative of the docs who were able to help me in the short term.  It gave me time to find underlying causes and natural solutions. 

Relying only on the docs would have led to longterm side effects.


----------



## UmSumayyah

TrulyBlessed said:


>


What's the difference in public health impact, between getting a job at Target or public transportation, and going back to your job as a barber, waitress or dentist?


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> I solved a chronic condition for myself and another for my son.
> 
> I'm appreciative of the docs who were able to help me in the short term.  It gave me time to find underlying causes and natural solutions.
> 
> Relying only on the docs would have led to longterm side effects.


That is the way to do it!  I go the natural route FIRST.   Most recently, I sprained my ankle and went to urgent care for an Xray(thank you very much) then went to my acupunturist who fixed me up and got me off crutches in days!  The Naprosyn (NSAID) prescribed by the urgent care replaced by curcumin supps. Taking that NSAID could have made me susceptible to CORONA!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

UmSumayyah said:


> I solved a chronic condition for myself and another for my son.
> 
> I'm appreciative of the docs who were able to help me in the short term.  It gave me time to find underlying causes and natural solutions.
> 
> Relying only on the docs would have led to longterm side effects.





vevster said:


> That is the way to do it!  I go the natural route FIRST.   Most recently, I sprained my ankle and went to urgent care for an Xray(thank you very much) then went to my acupunturist who fixed me up and got me off crutches in days!  The Naprosyn (NSAID) prescribed by the urgent care replaced by curcumin supps. Taking that NSAID could have made me susceptible to CORONA!


Yep, that's how I see it.  Get the services needed, scans, labs, emergency/urgent treatments but at the same time, especially for chronic conditions, find an appropriate healthy alternative to healing the root cause whatever that may be rather than just fixing the symptoms.   Asks about prognosis, alternative treatments, pros and cons of each treatment,  side effects short term and long term, and even what they would do if he or she or their family was in a similar situation.   Be wary of Dr. Google.  There is good and bad information.   Try to review alternatives that have been studied extensively.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I want to repeat every couple of posts that remember ladies the social distancing is to help out the hospitals not become overwhelmed.  For the virus itself,  you want to boost your immune system.   The human body was designed to take care of _natural_ environmental particles.


----------



## Everything Zen

UmSumayyah said:


> What's the difference in public health impact, between getting a job at Target or public transportation, and going back to your job as a barber, waitress or dentist?



If you refuse to stay at home saving lives and doing your part to prevent the spread of this thing at least attempt to be useful


----------



## UmSumayyah

Everything Zen said:


> If you refuse to stay at home saving lives and doing your part to prevent the spread of this thing at least attempt to be useful


If everyone complaining goes out and gets a (possibly lower paying) job in essential services then the spread increases.
If everyone goes back to their former jobs then the spread increases.

If we need to minimize working then he shouldn't be encouraging people to go out. 


A hard lockdown for 2-3 weeks in which NOBODY moves for any reason barring severe occurrences like heart attack or a tree falling on their legs would likely be more effective. The virus would have no one to jump to (except inside hospitals)


----------



## Lute

UmSumayyah said:


> If we need to minimize working then he shouldn't be encouraging people to go out.



Which is why paying people temporarily  more than 1200k every month would/could be helpful?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Dr. Corbett might have a vaccine ready for medical professional by this fall.  

Isn't that wonderful news?


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Dr. Corbett might have a vaccine ready for medical professional by this fall.
> 
> Isn't that wonderful news?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

UmSumayyah said:


> If everyone complaining goes out and gets a (possibly lower paying) job in essential services then the spread increases.
> If everyone goes back to their former jobs then the spread increases.
> 
> If we need to minimize working then he shouldn't be encouraging people to go out.
> 
> 
> A hard lockdown for 2-3 weeks in which NOBODY moves for any reason barring severe occurrences like heart attack or a tree falling on their legs would likely be more effective. The virus would have no one to jump to (except inside hospitals)


But supposedly no one in the USA had the virus a few months ago and we are here.


----------



## vevster

I just got off the phone with a black colleague who had coronavirus and guess what he was really low in?  Vitamin D -----  so I preached my religion to him and sent him an email with information and links..

He had been out of work for 2 months plus.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

A lot of black people especially are low in vitamin D.  Could be the reason media said it was affecting black people more.  It was not really, it was some things like being low on vitamin D.  I wish media would report what things usually affect immune system rather than pick out an entire "race."


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> A lot of black people especially are low in vitamin D.  Could be the reason media said it was affecting black people more.  It was not really, it was some things like being low on vitamin D.  I wish media would report what things usually affect immune system rather than pick out an entire "race."


Then Tamron Hall does a useless segment on it for her stupid show....


----------



## UmSumayyah

Lute said:


> Which is why paying people temporarily  more than 1200k every month would/could be helpful?


That didn't seem to be included in his answer to the question. 
Maybe the citizens in NY can flood him with email


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> A lot of black people especially are low in vitamin D.  Could be the reason media said it was affecting black people more.  It was not really, it was some things like being low on vitamin D.  I wish media would report what things usually affect immune system rather than pick out an entire "race."


My vitamin D levels were abysmal and I was taking a supplement. My doctor prescribed vitamin D2 and they are better, but still not where I'd like them to be the last time I tested.


----------



## UmSumayyah

UmSumayyah said:


> That didn't seem to be included in his answer to the question.
> Maybe the citizens in NY can flood him with email


actually, the question was "don't I have a right to work seeing as how this government check isn't enough for me to live"

So his answer really does suck. I'm sure many people with cavities to be filled and root canals to be done would rather the dentist and oral surgeon, and their assistants take care of that rather than stock shelves at Walmart.

The idea behind closing businesses and forcing people into unemployment was to flatten the curve and not overwhelm hospitals; not to slow and not prevent the inevitable spread.

 Nyc didn't need the hospital ship and is sending ventilators elsewhere.  Clearly progress has been made.  Did any nyc residents watch the last few Cuomo press conferences all the way through?  What did he say was the plan for phasing people back in to working?


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> Then Tamron Hall does a useless segment on it for her stupid show....



This is my biggest pet peeve with the internet and social media. Not everything needs to made public. Now, vitamin d is going to be sold out or people are actually going to get sick from it cause they overdose.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm about to start drinking at 9:44 AM  AND I'm 3 weeks late.


----------



## Lute

UmSumayyah said:


> actually, the question was "don't I have a right to work seeing as how this government check isn't enough for me to live."
> So his answer really does suck. I'm sure many people with cavities to be filled and root canals to be done would rather the dentist and oral surgeon, and their assistants take care of that rather than stock shelves at Walmart.



Cuomo's response wasn't really well thought out.  Dentists and Doctors are open but you have to call in. They reopened enrollment for Medicaid/Medicare for those who need insurance.




UmSumayyah said:


> Nyc didn't need the hospital ship and is sending ventilators elsewhere. Clearly progress has been made. Did any nyc residents watch the last few Cuomo press conferences all the way through? What did he say was the plan for phasing people back in to working?
> "



I've been watching a couple of Cuomo's press conferences. He heavily stressed that the only way we can open back up safely is to have antibody testing  and be brought up the scale and that we can do it regionally.

There are also trying to decide which type of business to open up first

Which is  part of the reason why he had that meeting with Trump.

Bloomberg will also be donating funds to the the antibody testing program.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kanky said:


> My vitamin D levels were abysmal and I was taking a supplement. My doctor prescribed vitamin D2 and they are better, but still not where I'd like them to be the last time I tested.


Continue your treatment.  I prefer D3
  Maybe ask if that is a possibility in the future.  I am glad your levels are getting better.

*not medical advice *


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Do you have an advanced directive?  I read an article that was a good reminder we all need one.  Not just for covid but because life is also going on beyond covid.  
This way everyone knows what you want and you ultimately are making decisions you want for you.


----------



## Peppermynt

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm about to start drinking at 9:44 AM  AND I'm 3 weeks late.



Maybe when this is over TPTB will decide to un-offshore manufacturing for some of these critical items and start paying people living wages. Then again, nah they won't. 

And @Crackers Phinn what's this "3 weeks" late you just slipped in there?!?!


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> My vitamin D levels were abysmal and I was taking a supplement. My doctor prescribed vitamin D2 and they are better, but still not where I'd like them to be the last time I tested.


You should purchase D3/K2 and get those levels up PRONTO.  I can't stress this enough.


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> This is my biggest pet peeve with the internet and social media. Not everything needs to made public. Now, vitamin d is going to be sold out or people are actually going to get sick from it cause they overdose.


Very hard to overdose.  No, Tamron didn't mention any Vitamins on that stupid segment.  Just obvious socio economic things.


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> Very hard to overdose.  No, Tamron didn't mention any Vitamins on that stupid segment.  Just obvious socio economic things.



Oh, thank you   *phew* *hugs her bottle of vitamin D*


----------



## MzRhonda

UmSumayyah said:


> actually, the question was "don't I have a right to work seeing as how this government check isn't enough for me to live"
> 
> So his answer really does suck. I'm sure many people with cavities to be filled and root canals to be done would rather the dentist and oral surgeon, and their assistants take care of that rather than stock shelves at Walmart.


I am sorry I prefer not to have someone that close to me at this point or even in the next few months


----------



## vevster

Senator Elizabeth Warren's brother died today from Covid-19. Ugh!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Peppermynt said:


> And @Crackers Phinn what's this "3 weeks" late you just slipped in there?!?!


The video is 3 weeks old and I'm just now seeing it....as I look at the box of surgical masks that were just delivered from a random Walmart seller.


----------



## meka72

vevster said:


> Senator Elizabeth Warren's brother died today from Covid-19. Ugh!


And Representative Maxine Waters’ sister is dying from it.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm about to start drinking at 9:44 AM  AND I'm 3 weeks late.


oh 
I saw this lol

Cheap labor comes at a cost


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> And Representative Maxine Waters’ sister is dying from it.


This virus! Just awful.... diseases before never touched everyone like this!!!!


----------



## UmSumayyah

MzRhonda said:


> I am sorry I prefer not to have someone that close to me at this point or even in the next few months


And that is your right. 

I would hope that government officials don't make policy on their personal preferences.

There was a kid who died, in md I think, some years ago for lack of some dental surgery. I don't remember why his mom was unable to get insurance or get insurance to cover it. 

He needed it for months.  Eventually it was too late.

There are many procedures that are not an emergency until not getting them is deadly.

I'm sure some people are close to that line in every state.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Crackers Phinn said:


> The video is 3 weeks old and I'm just now seeing it....as I look at the box of surgical masks that were just delivered from a random Walmart seller.


Maybe spray them with isopropyl and pray?

In the longterm let's bring back some of our manufacturing since standards matter.


----------



## shahala

I am beginning to think that we really don’t know how many people have had this disease or died of it.  There is a lot of secrecy surrounding it. 

  I just found out that this woman I sat next to in church and in the car on my way home  (a guest of my aunt, so I really didn't know her) died of the virus.  This had  been kept secret. Now this happened in March, the week before the shut down. I don’t remember the date.  Also quite a few people at my church were really sick and  died. Some of them I was in close contact with.  I’m just finding this  out now. So I was surrounded by the virus in March.   I’m wondering if that made me more susceptible.  Who knows? 

But the weird thing is older people who are so proud that they don’t even want people to know they were or are sick with this disease.  Crazy!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Now a word from our President with the shade lol


----------



## Dposh167

^^^


----------



## moneychaser

My mother is in the hospital because she was afraid to leave her house to pick her insulin.  Shes been unresponsive.  They are trying to figure out if she had a stroke or is in a diabetic coma.
I feel bad because I kept telling her not to leave the house.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shahala said:


> I am beginning to think that we really don’t know how many people have had this disease or died of it.  There is a lot of secrecy surrounding it.
> 
> I just found out that this woman I sat next to in church and in the car on my way home  (a guest of my aunt, so I really didn't know her) died of the virus.  This had  been kept secret. Now this happened in March, the week before the shut down. I don’t remember the date.  Also quite a few people at my church were really sick and  died. Some of them I was in close contact with.  I’m just finding this  out now. So I was surrounded by the virus in March.   I’m wondering if that made me more susceptible.  Who knows?
> 
> But the weird thing is older people who are so proud that they don’t even want people to know they were or are sick with this disease.  Crazy!


Immune system naturally goes low in elderly.  It is possible most people have already been exposed to it but didn't know it.  Boosting immune system is the best thing to do right now.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

moneychaser said:


> My mother is in the hospital because she was afraid to leave her house to pick her insulin.  Shes been unresponsive.  They are trying to figure out if she had a stroke or is in a diabetic coma.
> I feel bad because I kept telling her not to leave the house.


I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope she pulls through.


----------



## SoniT

moneychaser said:


> My mother is in the hospital because she was afraid to leave her house to pick her insulin.  Shes been unresponsive.  They are trying to figure out if she had a stroke or is in a diabetic coma.
> I feel bad because I kept telling her not to leave the house.


I'm sorry to hear about your mother. I pray that she pulls through. I just got notified that a prescription is ready for pick up. I have to prepare myself to go pick it up. I feel like I'm going to battle when I leave the house.


----------



## Kurlee

vevster said:


> We need a paradigm shift. Personal research on: what are the optimal levels of vitamins and minerals we should have in the body? Prevention. In flu or pandemic season what can we change in our diet e.g. eliminating sugar, gluten, dairy and alcohol.
> 
> I've said throughout this pandemic that I'm more afraid of the cure than the disease!


Agree 1000%!


----------



## Transformer

Covid Crackdown  on Pedophiles in Virginia;  Pedophiles think that it is PRIME TIME since so many kids are home with many of them alone.

More than 50 million children in the United States are at home due to the coronavirus pandemic that forced the shut down of schools, restaurants and bars, and other businesses deemed non-essential.

While states are developing plans to slowly reopen, it's unclear if that will take weeks or months, which means children will likely be at home for the remainder of the 2019-2020 school.

With many taking online classes this could mean they are spending more time on the internet and are therefore more exposed to dangers posed by peodophiles who use the internet to exploit children.


----------



## MzRhonda

shahala said:


> I am beginning to think that we really don’t know how many people have had this disease or died of it.  There is a lot of secrecy surrounding it.
> 
> I just found out that this woman I sat next to in church and in the car on my way home  (a guest of my aunt, so I really didn't know her) died of the virus.  This had  been kept secret. Now this happened in March, the week before the shut down. I don’t remember the date.  Also quite a few people at my church were really sick and  died. Some of them I was in close contact with.  I’m just finding this  out now. So I was surrounded by the virus in March.   I’m wondering if that made me more susceptible.  Who knows?
> 
> But the weird thing is older people who are so proud that they don’t even want people to know they were or are sick with this disease.  Crazy!


I agree I think black people are so secretive that those who are dying around us we don’t know if it is from the virus which is bad for our community and those that may have come in contact with them. We had 2 people here die within weeks of each other related and very unexpected deaths


----------



## scarcity21

vevster said:


> I just got off the phone with a black colleague who had coronavirus and guess what he was really low in?  Vitamin D -----  so I preached my religion to him and sent him an email with information and links..
> 
> He had been out of work for 2 months plus.


Can you post a link to the vitamin D and vitamin C you take? TIA


----------



## nycutiepie

moneychaser said:


> My mother is in the hospital because she was afraid to leave her house to pick her insulin.  Shes been unresponsive.  They are trying to figure out if she had a stroke or is in a diabetic coma.
> I feel bad because I kept telling her not to leave the house.


Praying for your mom and you take care as well


----------



## meka72

UmSumayyah said:


> Maybe spray them with isopropyl and pray?
> 
> In the longterm let's bring back some of our manufacturing since standards matter.


The American people don’t want to pay the costs of that.


----------



## vevster

scarcity21 said:


> Can you post a link to the vitamin D and vitamin C you take? TIA


I started my thread in the Natural Forum it has everything in one place.


----------



## meka72

@moneychaser I'm sorry to hear your about your mother. I hope she makes a complete recovery.


----------



## UmSumayyah

meka72 said:


> The American people don’t want to pay the costs of that.


If this doesn't shake people awake nothing will.

Even when standards are high, having large percentages of key products made overseas  is suicidal .

Apparently China makes the vast majority of our meds and even Vitamin C. 

Didn't they recently threaten to cut us off?


----------



## Lylddlebit

SoniT said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your mother. I pray that she pulls through. I just got notified that a prescription is ready for pick up. I have to prepare myself to go pick it up. I feel like I'm going to battle when I leave the house.




Consider mail order delivery. A lot of insurance companies are allowing non-traditional mail order prescriptions to be delivered to you in a 90 day supply right now.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

UmSumayyah said:


> If this doesn't shake people awake nothing will.
> 
> Even when standards are high, having large percentages of key products made overseas  is suicidal .
> 
> Apparently China makes the vast majority of our meds and even Vitamin C.
> 
> Didn't they recently threaten to cut us off?


China can definitely cut us off.  I now don't want any edibles that were made in China or Asia period.  How do I know people are not corrupt enough to add carcinogens?  I can barely trust the U.S. quality control standards.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Amazon confirms largest known outbreak of COVID-19 at a warehouse outside NYC*
Charles Davis
18 minutes ago

Over 30 workers at an Amazon warehouse in Carteret, New Jersey, have contracted COVID-19, the company told Business Insider.
"Every other day it's the same text message," one employee said. "I used to feel safe here, but not anymore."
It appears to be the worst known outbreak at an Amazon facility, coming days before the company plans to terminate its policy of unlimited, unpaid time off.
Amazon is confirming its largest outbreak of the novel coronavirus after an employee told Business Insider that over 30 coworkers had contracted the disease at a warehouse outside New York City.

"We are supporting the individuals, who are recovering," Amazon spokesperson Timothy Carter told Business Insider.

On Wednesday, workers at the Amazon fulfillment center in Carteret, New Jersey — just across the river from Staten Island — received a text message informing them of "additional confirmed cases of COVID-19." 

"Every other day it's the same text message," one employee who wished to remain anonymous said. "Our building during one day shift has over 500 people in the building at once. There's no way to properly distance yourself when running at that capacity. And every day they're hiring more and more people."

"I used to feel safe here, but not anymore," they added. "They just care about putting out packages."

The cases have been steadily rising for the last month, according to another worker at the facility who also asked to remain anonymous. 

"Unfortunately, they refuse to close," they complained. And, "because I fear infecting my children and mother, who currently has cancer, I am forced to stay home without pay."

But that — the ability to stay home without pay — will soon change. Earlier this week, Amazon told Business Insider that on April 30 it will be terminating its policy of unlimited, unpaid time off, which was first announced in March as part of the company's response to the coronavirus. The $2 an hour increase in hazard pay is also set to expire.

"I think it means they want people who don't want to come to work to start quitting," another employee at a New York-area warehouse said at the time.

The company has stepped up efforts to provide workers with protective gear, such as gloves and masks, and begun checking temperatures at the start of shifts. 

Amazon also recently announced an effort to develop an in-house testing lab, though one expert, Dr. Ashish Jha, Director of the Harvard Global Health Institute, told Business Insider that the initiative could result in an unwelcome increase in competition for testing resources.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Did 30 people presented with C19 flu symptoms or simple tested positive?


----------



## SoniT

Lylddlebit said:


> Consider mail order delivery. A lot of insurance companies are allowing non-traditional mail order prescriptions to be delivered to you in a 90 day supply right now.


Good idea. I ended up changing the option from pickup to delivery.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Lysol injections anyone???   

Swipe


----------



## meka72




----------



## meka72

Dewine’s press conference was really good today. There was an environmental engineer and epidemiologist from OSU, Mark Weir, who participated and gave tips about what people and businesses can do to minimize transmission of C19 particularly as states reopen businesses.  Weir starts at at about 13:00 or 14:00.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


> Lysol injections anyone???
> 
> Swipe


And people cannot bring themselves to vote for anybody but Bernie.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Did 30 people presented with C19 flu symptoms or simple tested positive?


Tested positive. No mention of symptoms.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Man...it's time Donald Trump step down. He's ridiculous.

Here in Toronto...My sister's co-worker died last week from Corona virus. The memorial was on facebook live...  they both work at a nursing home...they're fighting for better protection.  Unfortunately, my sister has to work...well she feels pretty strongly about her patients. We pray for her safety every day.

As for these doctor's they been misdiagnosing black women for a long time if at all. I've been more involved in looking after my own health.  These practitioners are jokers.

Valuable information in this thread.

Stay safe ladies...


----------



## Black Ambrosia

A med spa in Michigan was raided today by the FBI for offering high dose intravenous vitamin c therapy as a "covid-19 treatment." I'm using quotes because it doesn't read that way though I recognize mentioning a disease in any of your media is dicey territory. It sounds like they were offering it to support healthy immune systems. It was free to first responders and they were working with others who couldn't afford it.

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ds-allure-medical-shelby-township/3010977001/

This article is referenced in the link above
https://www.srqmagazine.com/srq-dai...-Intravenous-Vitamin-C-to-Frontline-Employees


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

First Elizabeth Warren's brother died from the virus.

Now Maxine Waters' sister is dying....


----------



## Peppermynt

UmSumayyah said:


> If this doesn't shake people awake nothing will.
> 
> Even when standards are high, having large percentages of key products made overseas  is suicidal .
> 
> Apparently China makes the vast majority of our meds and even Vitamin C.
> 
> Didn't they recently threaten to cut us off?


Having Trump as president while he mismanages everything and enables his cronies and the 1% to enrich themselves while we literally die hasn’t shaken people awake enough to unite to get rid of him. Why should this?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> I'm so upset right now. I live in Atlanta and just got an email from LA fitness saying they're opening their clubs on May 1st and will start charging our cards again. I'm pissed because I pay an extra 160 for personal training and ain't no way I'm going back to the gym and I'm definitely not meeting with my trainer who meets with other people.
> 
> I can't believe this. People need to save all the money they can right now.



Just got an email from LA fitness. They will no longer open their Georgia locations on May 1st. I’m glad someone in their corporate or regional offices came to their senses.


----------



## Ganjababy

Denial is a coping mechanism.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^It's not healthy.


----------



## Kurlee

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^It's not healthy.


It's maladaptive and it prevents you from doing what you need to to solve a problem or adequately take care of yourself such as gathering information, self-advocacy, etc.


----------



## awhyley

SpiritJunkie said:


> Man...it's time Donald Trump step down. He's ridiculous....



Did he really suggest injecting disinfectant into the body to battle the virus???    ***
Doesn't he realize that he's already caused deaths by suggesting the hydroxychloroquine???

***(eta: NVM, I just saw the re-broadcast on the news *facepalm*)


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

This is an article about the first person in our state to die from COVID. It’s a sad story but highlights some of the disparities.

https://mississippitoday.org/2020/0...oG1XGQNV8FwRaycMf8NMMCOQKEwEeMkGwn_PrmqwvpPcI


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## SoniT

I usually don't watch the press briefings but I couldn't turn away yesterday. He really did say that mess about injecting disinfectants to kill the virus.


----------



## discodumpling

Until the people who are next to the orange in chief check him on his ish they are all complicit. Faucci, Birx...all of em. 
If a MAGAT ingests Lysol cause he said so, who gone be mad?


----------



## sharentu




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

discodumpling said:


> Until the people who are next to the orange in chief check him on his ish they are all complicit. Faucci, Birx...all of em.
> If a MAGAT ingests Lysol cause he said so, who gone be mad?


The people following his suggestions, what's that about?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


Swipe


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> A med spa in Michigan was raided today by the FBI for offering high dose intravenous vitamin c therapy as a "covid-19 treatment." I'm using quotes because it doesn't read that way though I recognize mentioning a disease in any of your media is dicey territory. It sounds like they were offering it to support healthy immune systems. It was free to first responders and they were working with others who couldn't afford it.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ds-allure-medical-shelby-township/3010977001/
> 
> This article is referenced in the link above
> https://www.srqmagazine.com/srq-dai...-Intravenous-Vitamin-C-to-Frontline-Employees


Hmmmmmmm..............  this reminds me of stories where the govt seized new groundbreaking invention and cures for cancer etc.  You have be VERY careful.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

These trending Twitter topics


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I have a PEMF device


Oooooh, tell me how you use it!


ETA I disagree that she shouldn't have shared. You don't have to do everything she did! But certain supplements are within reach of most of us....


----------



## UmSumayyah

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> China can definitely cut us off.  I now don't want any edibles that were made in China or Asia period.  How do I know people are not corrupt enough to add carcinogens?  I can barely trust the U.S. quality control standards.


Remember all the pets that sickened and died?

There was a  massive move to raw and made on America pet food after that.

I also seem to remember babies dying in China due to melamine in the formula


----------



## UmSumayyah

Peppermynt said:


> Having Trump as president while he mismanages everything and enables his cronies and the 1% to enrich themselves while we literally die hasn’t shaken people awake enough to unite to get rid of him. Why should this?


November hasn't come yet


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> Hmmmmmmm..............  this reminds me of stories where the govt seized new groundbreaking invention and cures for cancer etc.  You have be VERY careful.





TrulyBlessed said:


> These trending Twitter topics
> 
> View attachment 458487
> 
> View attachment 458483
> 
> View attachment 458485


This made me think of something.  People like 45 mentioning these things to possibly "thin the herd".   People get desperate and think to use Lysol, Clorox,  Dettol,  quick-made vaccine, etc to speed up illness and death (I suppose). 

At this point, is the stay-in-place still to help the hospital not become overwhelmed or to delay illness until the Fall?  Are people worried about dying or just going outside with people?


----------



## dicapr

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> This made me think of something.  People like 45 mentioning these things to possibly "thin the herd".   People get desperate and think to use Lysol, Clorox,  Dettol,  quick-made vaccine, etc to speed up illness and death (I suppose).
> 
> At this point, is the stay-in-place still to help the hospital not become overwhelmed or to delay illness until the Fall?  Are people worried about dying or just going outside with people?



Truth be told hospitals still don’t have enough PPE.  Despite what 45 said we are reusing PPE or not using it on patients who previously were supposed to be treated with gowns are now having to be treated in scrubs and a mask.

Also hospitals are trying to get supplies so that they can test for COVID in house and get definitive results with hours not days. That takes time. First you can’t just take a box and open it up and start testing. You have to validate it which takes days not hours. Then manufacturers are not able to keep up with demand so shipments are slow coming.  So you may get a shipment of  20 tests rather than the 200 you ordered.

Now we are trying to avoid mass gatherings where carriers are infecting large groups of individuals without healthcare being able to positively identify COVID cases.

Its coming back this fall. I think that is a given. We just hope we have enough in place that we don’t have to do a second shutdown.  We will have a stockpile of PPE and testing supplies and the community will be used to social distancing. Hopefully things will go more smoothly for part 2.


----------



## Peppermynt

@ThirdEyeBeauty  I think we have to accept that until there's a vaccine most of us are going to get exposed to this thing - unless we remain completely on lockdown. So the stay in order is really to make sure that the hospitals and healthcare workers can keep pace with those falling ill that actually need the most care, so they can be treated without doctors/nurses having to make decisions about who gets a vent and who doesn't. Etc etc. And frankly the last thing I want to do is have to go into a hospital / be ventilated - 80% of those intubated patients are dying. Thus all the great tips everyone is sharing in this thread about how to stay healthy are really appreciated. Heck my pulse oximeter was just delivered and I felt like a kid at Christmas lol (After cleaning it with lysol wipes it shows 99% oxygen sat thank you very much  )

I know we in our household have zero intention of going out anywhere anytime soon unless its absolutely necessary. That means, no restaurants, beauty salons, nail places, movies ... it ain't worth it. We did one Costco run with masks and gloves, lysol wipes at the ready over a week ago. And the rest of our supplies are being delivered. DH has his garden going and we're already drowning in chard, kale and other lettuces. Tomatoes, cukes and peas are coming soon. About the only other thing we will be doing is voting in November - and we will early vote (we're in VA) to avoid the crowds - and we may plan a run to Lowes for an extra freezer since we haven't found a suitable one online.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> This made me think of something. People like 45 mentioning these things to possibly "thin the herd". People get desperate and think to use Lysol, Clorox, Dettol, quick-made vaccine, etc to speed up illness and death (I suppose).


I was just saying the same thing..... 'survival of the fittest'.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Peppermynt said:


> @ThirdEyeBeauty  I think we have to accept that until there's a vaccine most of us are going to get exposed to this thing - unless we remain completely on lockdown. So the stay in order is really to make sure that the hospitals and healthcare workers can keep pace with those falling ill that actually need the most care, so they can be treated without doctors/nurses having to make decisions about who gets a vent and who doesn't. Etc etc. And frankly the last thing I want to do is have to go into a hospital / be ventilated - 80% of those intubated patients are dying. Thus all the great tips everyone is sharing in this thread about how to stay healthy are really appreciated. Heck my pulse oximeter was just delivered and I felt like a kid at Christmas lol (After cleaning it with lysol wipes it shows 99% oxygen sat thank you very much  )
> 
> I know we in our household have zero intention of going out anywhere anytime soon unless its absolutely necessary. That means, no restaurants, beauty salons, nail places, movies ... it ain't worth it. We did one Costco run with masks and gloves, lysol wipes at the ready over a week ago. And the rest of our supplies are being delivered. DH has his garden going and we're already drowning in chard, kale and other lettuces. Tomatoes, cukes and peas are coming soon. About the only other thing we will be doing is voting in November - and we will early vote (we're in VA) to avoid the crowds - and we may plan a run to Lowes for an extra freezer since we haven't found a suitable one online.


Media needs to talk more about improving immune system.  Most people are not going to the hospital.   Remember this was the "first" time we were exposed and hospitals were already sending home people who presented  with sickness significant for them to want to go to the hospital in the first place.  Now that we are learning more, we know the immune system is key.  Vaccines  , I'll pass. If I had a choice, I'll take my chances with this virus itself.  Now if the illness was worse than presented then I would rethink that but this thing I *almost* want to say is weaker than the flu.  I don't care if it is more contagious, it still seems weaker.  Speaking of the "regular" flu, the media can gave me some comparable statistics please so that I can definitely say that.  I like to read up about those people with "regular" flu in the hospital.  Got any of those people?


----------



## geminilive

vevster said:


> Oooooh, tell me how you use it!
> 
> 
> ETA I disagree that she shouldn't have shared. You don't have to do everything she did! But certain supplements are within reach of most of us....



Exactly! It all goes in the database and they are all accessible. This guy used 
Tylenol, turmeric, garlic and ginger.



https://nypost.com/2020/04/01/nyc-hospital-worker-beats-coronavirus-and-returns-to-work/


----------



## Dposh167

never in my life have I gotten more stress from watching press briefings from the leader of our country. It shouldn't be like this.

Which is why I took a break this week. If I watched this man talk about injecting disinfectants I would've thrown my tv out of the window. Then I would've had to go get it back because it's the only thing keeping me sane in this house


----------



## MzRhonda

discodumpling said:


> Until the people who are next to the orange in chief check him on his ish they are all complicit. Faucci, Birx...all of em.
> If a MAGAT ingests Lysol cause he said so, who gone be mad?


Not me!


----------



## shahala

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Media needs to talk more about improving immune system.  Most people are not going to the hospital.   Remember this was the "first" time we were exposed and hospitals were already sending home people who presented  with sickness significant for them to want to go to the hospital in the first place.  Now that we are learning more, we know the immune system is key.  Vaccines  , I'll pass. If I had a choice, I'll take my chances with this virus itself.  Now if the illness was worse than presented then I would rethink that but this thing I *almost* want to say is weaker than the flu.  I don't care if it is more contagious, it still seems weaker.  Speaking of the "regular" flu, the media can gave me some comparable statistics please so that I can definitely say that.  I like to read up about those people with "regular" flu in the hospital.  Got any of those people?




I’ve had the flu and I assure you this feels many times worse.  

A doctor explained to me that a strong immune system might not stop you from getting the virus but it may help you recover quicker.  She said something  about immunity  memory and that the same immunity that has worked with colds and flus etc. will not work with this virus because our bodies have not experienced it before, so  it has no experience and memory of   fighting it off.  So that’s why healthy people with good immune systems can get it. 

 She also said some things about research showing some people with certain blood types getting hit harder than others and there’s a lot that they are still learning.  

She’s a traditional doctor but with a strong holistic/alternative medicine leaning.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shahala said:


> I’ve had the flu and I assure you this feels many times worse.
> 
> A doctor explained to me that a strong immune system might not stop you from getting the virus but it may help you recover quicker.  She said something  about immunity  memory and that the same immunity that has worked with colds and flus etc. will not work with this virus because our bodies have not experienced it before, so  it has no experience and memory of   fighting it off.  So that’s why healthy people with good immune systems can get it.
> 
> She also said some things about research showing some people with certain blood types getting hit harder than others and there’s a lot that they are still learning.
> 
> She’s a traditional doctor but with a strong holistic/alternative medicine leaning.


You had both?  Can you do a comparison for us, for the sake of learning?


----------



## B_Phlyy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> This made me think of something.  People like 45 mentioning these things to possibly "thin the herd".   People get desperate and think to use Lysol, Clorox,  Dettol,  quick-made vaccine, etc to speed up illness and death (I suppose).
> 
> At this point, is the stay-in-place still to help the hospital not become overwhelmed or to delay illness until the Fall?  Are people worried about dying or just going outside with people?



Cheeto knows nothing about anything and because he only has the vocabulary of a 4th grader (and I apologize to any 4th graders smarter than him), he's misusing the wording for the concept of herd immunity. We are well past containing this virus and since there is no vaccine, we have to depend on each other for immunity. So while we are all likely going to be exposed to it, not all are going to get sick and but those that do will need to go to the hospital. As @dicapr stated, the healthcare system is really not ready for that influx due to lack of supplies and a delay in processing the labs. The amount of time from testing to results is decreasing but it's still at least 5 days in most places. 

Once more accurate tests are available, we will see a drastic rise in the the incidence of COVID-19. Not because it will be more prevalent but because we will have a better way to collect the data. Because make no mistake, if the shelter in place order is lifted too quickly, people are going to go to the very few establishments that are open and they will not be practicing social distancing. Any cough or sneeze from anyone and the whole place is going to clear and head to the hospital because they think they've been exposed.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

B_Phlyy said:


> Cheeto knows nothing about anything and because he only has the vocabulary of a 4th grader (and I apologize to any 4th graders smarter than him), he's misusing the wording for the concept of herd immunity. We are well past containing this virus and since there is no vaccine, we have to depend on each other for immunity. So while we are all likely going to be exposed to it, not all are going to get sick and but those that do will need to go to the hospital. As @dicapr stated, the healthcare system is really not ready for that influx due to lack of supplies and a delay in processing the labs. The amount of time from testing to results is decreasing but it's still at least 5 days in most places.
> 
> Once more accurate tests are available, we will see a drastic rise in the the incidence of COVID-19. Not because it will be more prevalent but because we will have a better way to collect the data. Because make no mistake, if the shelter in place order is lifted too quickly, people are going to go to the very few establishments that are open and they will not be practicing social distancing. *Any cough or sneeze from anyone* and the whole place is going to clear and head to the hospital because they think they've been exposed.


Yes.  That is the key to this all.  Anyone not feeling too well are the ones who should be sheltering in place. This here quarantining the well and training us that is okay makes no sense at this time especially now that we know the virus is weak enough for many people to know they had it.

ETA: Speaking of collect the data, anyone thought to died of complications of COVID-19 are counted in the death statistics.  That information cannot be undone.  So to get to the over 50,000 dead that we have in the states we had to overestimate.

ETA2: Are we waiting on that vaccine?


----------



## vevster

B_Phlyy said:


> but those that do will need to go to the hospital.


Not necessarily! Some sweat it out.


----------



## dicapr

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Yes.  That is the key to this all.  Anyone not feeling too well are the ones who should be sheltering in place. This here quarantining the well and training us that is okay makes no sense at this time especially now that we know the virus is weak enough for many people to know they had it.
> 
> ETA: Speaking of collect the data, anyone thought to died of complications of COVID-19 are counted in the death statistics.  That information cannot be undone.  So to get to the over 50,000 dead that we have in the states we had to overestimate.
> 
> ETA2: Are we waiting on that vaccine?



That circles back to the testing issue and the fact that health care providers didn’t know what they were seeing initially. It’s a catch 22. We have been underestimating our cases for a while. Now we are going back and realizing that we missed quite a few. Maybe we have an issue with overestimation now.

But the fact that there was a rise in individuals dying at home at the same time we had an outbreak of COVID is very suspicious. The numbers definitely are not as low as we initially thought but they maybe higher than they actually are.

If anything I think we may still be on the low side. Czar dumb dumb and his people quickly walked back the 100,000 dead by August and pushed it down to 60,000. Then we were told everything was ok and to reopen the economy. Here we are sitting at over 40K deaths total and it’s still April.

I think you are looking the wrong way in your conspiracy theory. It would be better to deflate the numbers and get everyone back out to jumpstart the economy

ETA:  You do realize we are quarantining the “well” because they can be carriers. Plus 45-60% of Americans qualify as having a preexisting  condition. I had to look that one up myself.  If you going off of that half the country isn’t well enough to be out and about.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Media needs to talk more about improving immune system.  Most people are not going to the hospital.   Remember this was the "first" time we were exposed and hospitals were already sending home people who presented  with sickness significant for them to want to go to the hospital in the first place.  Now that we are learning more, we know the immune system is key.  Vaccines  , I'll pass. If I had a choice, I'll take my chances with this virus itself.  Now if the illness was worse than presented then I would rethink that but this thing I *almost* want to say is weaker than the flu.  I don't care if it is more contagious, it still seems weaker.  Speaking of the "regular" flu, the media can gave me some comparable statistics please so that I can definitely say that.  I like to read up about those people with "regular" flu in the hospital.  Got any of those people?


I don't think its weaker than a seasonal flu.  It has shown it causes a more severe illness as it progresses.  I'm not a flu expert but don't  recall the myriad of complications this thing has as compared with the flu.
Just looking at various statistics available, at a high estimate 40,000 people die each year in the US from flu or 1% of people who get it.  In comparison 3.5% of people with covid die.  So a sample size of 10,000, 100 people would die from flu vs 350 for covid.  Let's just say in my example all those patients needed admitting.  In a 400 bed hospital the covid patients would take up 87% of beds vs 25% of the flu..that's a huge difference.
Just looking at the eye test seasonal flu isnt crippling hospitals to the point they need a bailout or using so much PPE that there isn't enough to go around.  We can think about the flu each year but most people don't worry about it like this.  We dont need daily briefings or refrigerator trucks as temporary morgues to deal with influenza.
The media likes to show you the people who had comorbidities and are elderly but not the perfectly healthy people who just dropped dead from this virus ( although as more die we hear more).
Remember too this is a novel virus vs flu thats been around and been studied.  It's possible as more research is done C19 would have similar numbers as flu, 
maybe possible, but theres just so much more to learn.


----------



## shahala

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> You had both?  Can you do a comparison for us, for the sake of learning?




I spoke up thread about my experience  but I would say with the flu I had body aches , runny nose  and  sore throat.  With  the Covid I had body aches but they were so terrible I would wake up  at the night screaming.  And those were the nights I could actually sleep. The pain went down to my bones. It started from under my breast to the bottom of my feet.  I felt like I was going crazy.  And the pain was always worse at night. This is really different than the body aches  you get with the flu. 



Also from  other experiences I read of other COvid  patients it is doubly worse when coupled with a high temperature.   I never developed a temperature.  They checked my temperature at least 6 times and I never had a high temperature. Not everyone gets a temperature. 

So I am curious about companies that are checking people’s temperature as way of checking for the virus before they come into a warehouse or store.  Not everyone develops a temperature.  Also not everyone develops blinding headaches. 

So it was the body aches, but the universal symptoms seem to be loss of appetite, loss of smell and loss of taste.  I had those. It was awful.   I had to force myself to eat but it was so difficult. I lost about 13lbs  in a little less than 2 weeks. And because you are not eating it makes you feel even weaker. When I went to the emergency room I was asking them for an IV because I was feeling  so weak from lack of food. They looked at me like I was crazy. Lol

Those were my symptoms for the first week. The second week is when the symptoms changed and I developed a cough.  I was still thinking I had the flu but by Thursday night of the 2nd week I was struggling to breathe and  I couldn’t speak and breathe  at the same time. That’s when I went to the emergency room.

In retrospect, I believe that if I had gone to the emergency room that first week, I might not have developed pneumonia. I was still Thinking I had  a bad case of the flu. I was boiling the orange peels onions etc.  and nothing was working.

This thing  kinda messes with your mind too. I’ve always been healthy,,  used to take lots of supplements  (that’s another story)  exercised  etc but this thing just got a hold of me   But thankfully, my lungs are strong and oxygen levels high  so that gave me a more positive outcome than a lot of others. 

And if you’re leading a healthy lifestyle but still smoke Cigarettes or weed, it will be harder to fight this virus.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Any nurses, physicians, pharmacists laid off this or last month because your services were not needed during that time?


----------



## Kanky

discodumpling said:


> Until the people who are next to the orange in chief check him on his ish they are all complicit. Faucci, Birx...all of em.
> If a MAGAT ingests Lysol cause he said so, who gone be mad?



We have been in the house for over a month, wearing masks to the grocery store, school canceled, tens of millions losing their jobs and the clown in the White House is telling people to inject Lysol. At this point I hope that his supporters take his advice, because we can't do this for four more years.


----------



## B_Phlyy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Yes.  That is the key to this all.  *Anyone not feeling too well are the ones who should be sheltering in place. This here quarantining the well and training us that is okay makes no sense at this time especially now that we know the virus is weak enough for many people to know they had it.*
> 
> ETA: Speaking of collect the data, anyone thought to died of complications of COVID-19 are counted in the death statistics.  That information cannot be undone.  So to get to the over 50,000 dead that we have in the states we had to overestimate.
> 
> ETA2: Are we waiting on that vaccine?



But that's the rub. The incubation period for COVID-19 is so long that there are people who are currently "well" who are essentially just waiting for symptoms to develop. And the virus is so tricky that even when symptoms occur, people may not recognize them as being related to the infection. One of my coworkers who test positive only lost her sense of taste and smell. She was scheduled for an oral surgery due to chronic tonsillitis issues and allergies so she assumed it was related to that. She had her symptoms for a week and it was only after they were not responsive to prescribed medicine did she receive the test. Even now, she never spiked a temp or had a cough. So she seems well, but if she was out and an about, she'd be an active agent of infection and no one around her would know it. This is why as many as can need to stay at home.

And the number of deaths is probably an underestimation. While COVID-19 is new, many other comorbidities are not and even in terminal cases, we can pretty accurately tell when something went wrong. A 50 y/o with diabetes who had a recent A1c of 8.1 % who died after 2 weeks of a cough likely had coronavirus. Now if we were to add 30 years and make them 80 y/o with 60 years of smoke history, then I'd question it.



vevster said:


> Not necessarily! Some sweat it out.



Those that can will but there are way more that can't.

If me or you @vevster were exposed, I'd fully expect your immune system to beat 'rona like she owed it money. But there are so many who are barely getting basic supplies, let alone the supplements we suggest here. They aren't ready for the onslaught that corona could do to their bodies.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

B_Phlyy said:


> This is why as many as can need to stay at home.


How long?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

So far, according to the CDC, as of today people under the age of 24 have a higher chance of dying of influenza.

ETA: So far, data shows in the following states you have a higher chance of dying from influenza: Arkansas, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Ohio, Oklahoma, Tennessee, Texas.  There is a warning that each state may report death at different times and reporting may be affected by C19 pandemic.


----------



## [email protected]@

Transformer said:


> Covid Crackdown  on Pedophiles in Virginia;  Pedophiles think that it is PRIME TIME since so many kids are home with many of them alone.
> 
> More than 50 million children in the United States are at home due to the coronavirus pandemic that forced the shut down of schools, restaurants and bars, and other businesses deemed non-essential.
> 
> While states are developing plans to slowly reopen, it's unclear if that will take weeks or months, which means children will likely be at home for the remainder of the 2019-2020 school.
> 
> With many taking online classes this could mean they are spending more time on the internet and are therefore more exposed to dangers posed by peodophiles who use the internet to exploit children.



Link?



Crackers Phinn said:


> And people cannot bring themselves to vote for anybody but Bernie.



I've been contemplating how many people scoff at any govt types that are not a democracy.

Some people just aren't good at making decisions. Not for themselves and definittely not for others.

Some people honestly would thrive under a dictator. Some folks literally need to be threatened or forced to do the right/best thing.

Just observe how some are handling the pandemic. Even on this board! My coworker told me that back in her country folks were/are being shot with rubber bullets for not staying inside.

I mean...I just dont feel bad.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## B_Phlyy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> How long?



My personal opinion; at least end of July.

This thread is exactly 3 months old today. We went from being concerned about a few isolated cases in the USA to a global pandemic in less than 60 days. Supplies are just now beginning to stabilize for healthcare workers. My clinic has been doing drive thru testing for about 2 weeks. We had to stretch 75 test over that time. Starting Monday, we will be able to do 50-60 test per day.  Before the pandemic, we would see 75 patients per DAY for regular testing (for their chronic conditions). All anyone wants now is the COVID-19 test. We'd never be able to keep up with the demand if no one was sheltering in place. Because even if patients weren't having symptoms, they'd still want us to test them, just in case. And we still don't have a universal basic treatment plan for people who do test positive.

So yeah, it's taken us this long to get to this point (and this isn't even necessarily a good point) so it's going to take at least as long to get past it. People should stay inside for non-essential things. Let the essential businesses that are open now slowly expand back to normal operations and see how that goes for about a month. Then open up the malls, local shops, and restaurants. Still fairly easy to social distance, control capacity, and disinfect in those places. Again, see how things go for a few months. Finally, we can open up large scale closed places such a stadiums and concert arenas. We should have enough information and effects of herd immunity at that point where if someone was positive and exposed, we'd be able to rapidly test, treat, and isolate.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Will this contact tracing be needed?  How do we reach herd immunity?


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Any nurses, physicians, pharmacists laid off this or last month because your services were not needed during that time?


I know a PA who was furloughed. She works for a medspa and they only do cosmetic stuff. Any procedure that you won’t die without has been delayed and medical personnel aren’t fungible, so I would expect some layoffs.


----------



## meka72

Her people told her how crazy she sounded.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Ever had a boss who is a moron but you make them look good in meetings despite reality because them looking bad would have a negative impact on you? Her interview is what happens on  the day  you are on vacation or leave of absence and  they believe they can handle  something important(that you normally correct behind them)without you lol... All I wondered was who off work during that interview because  I am certain...that is a level of ineptitude she is used to being saved from.   I am telling ya'll covid-19 is  revealing truth  by the pound.  In general people talk a good game  but specific reality is literally proving to each of us everything we need to know about our own character traits, our strengths, our weaknesses, our values, our priorities, our relationships, our faith, our merit, our dependence, our sufficiency,  our leaders, our friends, our family  and  how we do or don't handle our business.



meka72 said:


> Her people told her how crazy she sounded.


----------



## Kanky

^^Things like this are why I think that the “government is over counting Covid19 deaths to keep us locked in our houses” folks sound crazy. The government likes money more than most. The US has delayed collecting taxes and all over the world people are losing money while we wait.    They have every reason to undercount and tell us to get back to normal as quickly as possible.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

@Kanky,  how are you doing?  Are you okay?


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> @Kanky,  how are you doing?  Are you okay?


Fine for the most part. Kind of bored.


----------



## Transformer

[email protected]@ said:


> Link?



The story isn’t hard to find, but here is one.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Virginia-county-Covid-crackdown.html#comments


----------



## Kanky

I am also suspicious of these “open everything” protests. They are organized by politicians and a few small business owners who want the government and the media to convince people who are sheltering in place that it is safe to patronize their establishments.

Essential workers are still working, and everyone who can work from home is doing so. People who are laid off are collecting higher than normal unemployment benefits. In some cases the unemployment benefits are higher than the wages that the laid off employees would receive by working. The “open everything” protestors want their cheap labor and their customers back.


----------



## Kanky

Don’t know if this was posted yet, but they are now looking into whether or not Covid-19 is causing strokes in people in their 30’s and 40’s.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/

There are a lot of people who have died at home or had a stroke without being tested.


----------



## Dellas

Today my mom's first cousin, my second cousin died of coronavirus.  We thought she would pull through. Now the family, including my mom and myself, are debating going to the funeral. 
This has hit home for me even more. I literally have to choose showing respect and keeping family expectations or protect my health.  
There are two things my family is about...funerals and reunions.  Terrible position.


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> Don’t know if this was posted yet, but they are now looking into whether or not Covid-19 is causing strokes in people in their 30’s and 40’s.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> There are a lot of people who have died at home or had a stroke without being tested.



Yes it is causing strokes.


----------



## starfish

I had shortness of breath on 4/1 so I went to Urgent Care and got a Rona test.  I had no other symptoms but shortness of breath and fatigue.  So uncomfortable.  I thought the doctor was going to shove that stick to my brain! I tested negative, it was just my asthma and allergies.

But check this out, I think I had the Rona in January.  I thought I had a really bad flu and urgent care (it’s 2 minutes from my house and efficiently run by Carbon Health) gave me a breathing treatment, Tylenol, a scrip for Tamiflu and information about how to treat the flu.  When I went online to check my Rona test results I went and looked up my labs from 1/20 and I tested negative for flu A and B.  

I had all the Rona symptoms, very high fever for 5 days, a cough, couldn’t breathe, headaches, no taste, no appetite, sore throat, vomiting, diahrrea and extreme fatigue.  I didn’t have these symptoms all at once, they appeared and disappeared and reappeared in the span of two weeks.  I went to ER on day 6 because I couldn’t breathe.  (I scared my husband to death when I started crying because I couldn’t breathe.  I was really scared) They x-rayed my lungs for pneumonia, shot me up with a lot of steroids, gave me oxygen and some breathing treatments.  I stayed overnight on oxygen and left the next day when my oxygen levels were up and stable.  They told me to get a pulse oximeter and monitor my oxygen levels.  I had to go back on day 9 cuz my oxygen levels were low again and I couldn’t breathe again and they kept me for 2 days on oxygen.  More steroids and breathing treatments.  They said my lungs were really inflamed but I didn’t have pneumonia.  I thought it just was my asthma.  The Tamiflu didn’t do anything, it mocked me.  My husband got sick after me but he was only sick for 5 days.  Low grade fever, headaches and diarrhea were his symptoms.   If that wasn’t a flu then what was it? Was it just some odd strain of flu?  I’m really interested in getting an antibody test to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## meka72

Dellas said:


> Today my mom's first cousin, my second cousin died of coronavirus.  We thought she would pull through. Now the family, including my mom and myself, are debating going to the funeral.
> This has hit home for me even more. I literally have to choose showing respect and keeping family expectations or protect my health.
> There are two things my family is about...funerals and reunions.  Terrible position.


I’m sorry to hear about your cousin and will say a prayer for your family. I hope people understand that these are unusual times and that people may not come to the funeral because of the danger of doing so.


----------



## meka72

Glad that you’re on the mend. Your experience sounds scary. 

That does sound like corona. Do you know how you would’ve gotten it?



starfish said:


> I had shortness of breath on 4/1 so I went to Urgent Care and got a Rona test.  I had no other symptoms but shortness of breath and fatigue.  So uncomfortable.  I thought the doctor was going to shove that stick to my brain! I tested negative, it was just my asthma and allergies.
> 
> But check this out, I think I had the Rona in January.  I thought I had a really bad flu and urgent care (it’s 2 minutes from my house and efficiently run by Carbon Health) gave me a breathing treatment, Tylenol, a scrip for Tamiflu and information about how to treat the flu.  When I went online to check my Rona test results I went and looked up my labs from 1/20 and I tested negative for flu A and B.
> 
> I had all the Rona symptoms, very high fever for 5 days, a cough, couldn’t breathe, headaches, no taste, no appetite, sore throat, vomiting, diahrrea and extreme fatigue.  I didn’t have these symptoms all at once, they appeared and disappeared and reappeared in the span of two weeks.  I went to ER on day 6 because I couldn’t breathe.  (I scared my husband to death when I started crying because I couldn’t breathe.  I was really scared) They x-rayed my lungs for pneumonia, shot me up with a lot of steroids, gave me oxygen and some breathing treatments.  I stayed overnight on oxygen and left the next day when my oxygen levels were up and stable.  They told me to get a pulse oximeter and monitor my oxygen levels.  I had to go back on day 9 cuz my oxygen levels were low again and I couldn’t breathe again and they kept me for 2 days on oxygen.  More steroids and breathing treatments.  They said my lungs were really inflamed but I didn’t have pneumonia.  I thought it just was my asthma.  The Tamiflu didn’t do anything, it mocked me.  My husband got sick after me but he was only sick for 5 days.  Low grade fever, headaches and diarrhea were his symptoms.   If that wasn’t a flu then what was it? Was it just some odd strain of flu?  I’m really interested in getting an antibody test to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## Ganjababy




----------



## discodumpling

So they had a spike of 30 idiots ingesting Lysol or bleach yesterday in NYC. Nobody died. But one man said the president said so. 
I'm tired of saying I told u so with this dude. He is worse than anyone could have imagined.


----------



## Everything Zen

SoniT said:


> I usually don't watch the press briefings but I couldn't turn away yesterday. He really did say that mess about injecting disinfectants to kill the virus.



MAGATs are out here explaining it away with him being sarcastic. Then when you say that a press briefing during a pandemic crisis is not the time for sarcasm you get well maybe it is....   I can’t say what I want to say out loud, but God knows my heart.


----------



## awhyley

Ganjababy said:


>



They can have a few drinks while they're at it.





discodumpling said:


> So they had a spike of 30 idiots ingesting Lysol or bleach yesterday in NYC. Nobody died. *But one man said the president said so. *
> I'm tired of saying I told u so with this dude. He is worse than anyone could have imagined.



Seriously?  Was he on the news?  Do you have a clip?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Everything Zen said:


> MAGATs are out here explaining it away with him being sarcastic. Then when you say that a press briefing during a pandemic crisis is not the time for sarcasm you get well maybe it is....   I can’t say what I want to say out loud, but God knows my heart.



It wasn't sarcasm. We all know that.


----------



## starfish

meka72 said:


> Glad that you’re on the mend. Your experience sounds scary.
> 
> That does sound like corona. Do you know how you would’ve gotten it?



I live in the Bay Area in California and there’s a lot of Chinese here.   I went to a big NYE party given by someone from Shanghai so maybe I caught it then.  I think there was community spread in California long before February


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> Yes it is causing strokes.


Never heard of a flu / virus causing strokes. #manmade?


----------



## vevster

starfish said:


> I had shortness of breath on 4/1 so I went to Urgent Care and got a Rona test.  I had no other symptoms but shortness of breath and fatigue.  So uncomfortable.  I thought the doctor was going to shove that stick to my brain! I tested negative, it was just my asthma and allergies.
> 
> But check this out, I think I had the Rona in January.  I thought I had a really bad flu and urgent care (it’s 2 minutes from my house and efficiently run by Carbon Health) gave me a breathing treatment, Tylenol, a scrip for Tamiflu and information about how to treat the flu.  When I went online to check my Rona test results I went and looked up my labs from 1/20 and I tested negative for flu A and B.
> 
> I had all the Rona symptoms, very high fever for 5 days, a cough, couldn’t breathe, headaches, no taste, no appetite, sore throat, vomiting, diahrrea and extreme fatigue.  I didn’t have these symptoms all at once, they appeared and disappeared and reappeared in the span of two weeks.  I went to ER on day 6 because I couldn’t breathe.  (I scared my husband to death when I started crying because I couldn’t breathe.  I was really scared) They x-rayed my lungs for pneumonia, shot me up with a lot of steroids, gave me oxygen and some breathing treatments.  I stayed overnight on oxygen and left the next day when my oxygen levels were up and stable.  They told me to get a pulse oximeter and monitor my oxygen levels.  I had to go back on day 9 cuz my oxygen levels were low again and I couldn’t breathe again and they kept me for 2 days on oxygen.  More steroids and breathing treatments.  They said my lungs were really inflamed but I didn’t have pneumonia.  I thought it just was my asthma.  The Tamiflu didn’t do anything, it mocked me.  My husband got sick after me but he was only sick for 5 days.  Low grade fever, headaches and diarrhea were his symptoms.   If that wasn’t a flu then what was it? Was it just some odd strain of flu?  I’m really interested in getting an antibody test to confirm my suspicions.


I am now hearing that this virus has been in the US earlier than previously thought.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> So they had a spike of 30 idiots ingesting Lysol or bleach yesterday in NYC. Nobody died. But one man said the president said so.
> I'm tired of saying I told u so with this dude. He is worse than anyone could have imagined.


And this from Twitter:


> A patient in our ER gave himself a bleach enema. He is being treated for external & internal chemical burns & receiving a psych consult.
> He said the president said it kills coronavirus.


----------



## Layluh

vevster said:


> Never heard of a flu / virus causing strokes. #manmade?


I'm not an expert (of course) so I can only go by what scientists tell me. But I was told that if it were man made, youd be able to tell by its genome sequence which has been published online.

When I looked into what I was told further, I found this:
"By comparing the available genome sequence data for known coronavirus strains, we can firmly determine that SARS-CoV-2 originated through natural processes," one of the researchers, Scripps Research immunologist Kristian Andersen, said at the time."

and this:
"If you were going to design it in a lab the sequence changes make no sense as all previous evidence would tell you it would make the virus worse. No system exists in the lab to make some of the changes found."

https://www.sciencealert.com/here-s...k-of-the-coronavirus-was-made-in-a-lab-rumour
https://www.modernhealthcare.com/sa...-not-man-made-comparative-genomic-study-finds


----------



## BonBon

Written in 2016. 

*The illegal trade in wild-animal meat could cause the next global pandemic*
September 29, 2016



By Akshat Rathi

Senior reporter

At first glance, there seems to be nothing unusual about Ridley Road Market. Like any other London market, there are stalls selling fresh fruit and vegetables, cheap electronics, artificial jewelry, and other bits and bobs.

Then, the smell hits you. Behind the makeshift stalls are butchers’ shops. There are a dozen of them within 300 feet, each displaying a panoply of meats and hung carcasses. There are beef ribs, pork shoulders, lamb shanks, chicken thighs—all the standard offerings found at most butchers. But there are also more unusual cuts like lamb heads, ox kidneys, cow hooves, and others I don’t recognize.

Some of the butchers show questionable hygiene: they handle meat with bare hands, blood oozes out onto shop floors, and flies settle on some of the meat. Most things are unlabeled. None of this deters shoppers, but it’s not what I expected from a market that has already been under the spotlight for selling smuggled bushmeat.

*Bushmeat is a catchall phrase for the meat of wild animals found in the tropics, principally West and Central Africa. It is illegal in the UK and many other countries, which were forced to adopt strict rules following disease outbreaks that were linked to the import of wild meat.*

Humans have, of course, hunted and eaten wild animals for hundreds of thousands of years. Before we invented agriculture and domesticated animals, wildlife was a key source of nutrition (and still is in some parts of the world). Without such hunting, we would never have become the planet’s dominant species.

But the equation has changed. There are now too many of us and too few of them. *Worse still, the imbalance we’ve created has opened us up to diseases that would have otherwise remained in wild animal “reservoirs.” If a specific set of circumstances align, an infectious disease that jumps from an animal to a human can spread rapidly and kill indiscriminately in our hyperconnected world.*

*Hosting deadly viruses*
Infectious diseases are caused by pathogens of all shapes and sizes—from single molecules called prions to multicellular parasites like tapeworms. These pathogens can lead to a range of illnesses, from the mild, like the common cold, to the devastating and fatal, like rabies. Together, infections cause one in five deaths every year, and make billions of us ill.

Fortunately, not all pathogens are capable of creating the next pandemic. Black death, which killed a third of Europe’s population in the 14th century, was caused by the bacterium _Yersinia pestis_. With modern antibiotics, we generally don’t need to worry about bacteria —at least not until a superbug resistant to all antibiotics finds a way of spreading.

But some infections have the potential to cause what scientists simply call the next big one. “Next” because this sort of thing has happened before—think about the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic—and “big one” because the scale and cost to society can be tremendous. The next big one could be a known threat, such as Ebola or bird flu, or it could be something you’ve never heard of.

*The experts I spoke to agree that the agent most likely to cause the next pandemic will be a virus—more specifically, an RNA virus. These viruses are the bêtes noires of infectious-disease specialists, and are responsible for influenza, MERS, Ebola, SARS, polio, and HIV, among others.*

They also cause lesser-known diseases with the potential to become the next big one: Marburg, Lassa, Nipah, Rift Valley fever, and Crimean–Congo hemorrhagic fever to name a few. (In early September a man died from Crimean–Congo hemorrhagic fever in Spain, reportedly the first case in Western Europe in someone who hadn’t travelled to areas affected by the disease.)

Compared to the cells that make up living things, viruses are lean. They carry only as much genetic code as needed to enter a cell and take over its machinery. And RNA viruses lack the genetic code to make an error-correcting enzyme called DNA polymerase. This means that they suffer many times the mutation rate of any other kind of organism.

Such a high mutation rate would be a curse for a large organism, but for RNA viruses, it is a boon. Most mutations will render a virus less powerful, but every so often one will give it a nasty new power, say the ability to be more harmful to a new host. If such an evolved virus were to find a new host, it could unleash a new epidemic.

*The other thing that experts are quite sure about is that the next big one will be a zoonotic disease—one capable of jumping from animals to humans. The fear of such an event, often called a “spillover,” is why bushmeat gets a bad rap.

Unlike smallpox and polio, which have been eradicated and nearly eradicated respectively, zoonotic diseases cannot be entirely wiped out—unless we can also destroy all the species that serve as reservoirs for these pathogens. Black death, Spanish flu and HIV—causes of the three biggest known pandemics—are all zoonotic diseases, and so, almost certainly, will be the next big one.*

In 2015, the World Health Organization (WHO) published a list of the top emerging diseases that are “likely to cause severe outbreaks in the near future.” It’s no coincidence that all the diseases on the list are zoonotic diseases caused by RNA viruses, which turn animals—mostly wild ones—into reservoirs to hide in.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Layluh said:


> I'm not an expert (of course) so I can only go by what scientists tell me. But I was told that if it were man made, youd be able to tell by its genome sequence which has been published online.
> 
> When I looked into what I was told further, I found this:
> "By comparing the available genome sequence data for known coronavirus strains, we can firmly determine that SARS-CoV-2 originated through natural processes," one of the researchers, Scripps Research immunologist Kristian Andersen, said at the time."
> 
> and this:
> "If you were going to design it in a lab the sequence changes make no sense as all previous evidence would tell you it would make the virus worse. No system exists in the lab to make some of the changes found."
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/here-s...k-of-the-coronavirus-was-made-in-a-lab-rumour
> https://www.modernhealthcare.com/sa...-not-man-made-comparative-genomic-study-finds


Here is some information on strokes and COVID

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/


----------



## lavaflow99

discodumpling said:


> So they had a spike of 30 idiots ingesting Lysol or bleach yesterday in NYC. *Nobody died.* But one man said the president said so.
> I'm tired of saying I told u so with this dude. He is worse than anyone could have imagined.



How unfortunate at the bolded.


----------



## awhyley

vevster said:


> And this from Twitter:



This tweet right here:


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I don't know about the man made claims and would like to read about it.  I can say 100% that this virus was here at least several weeks before the first post. 

On a good note, many positive things will come including much cleaner, hygienic restaurants experiences.  Maybe we can make a new thread about some of the positive outcomes?


----------



## vevster

Layluh said:


> No system exists in the lab to make some of the changes found."
> finds


No system that we know of! But thanks for this.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

I’m not one for shaming people’s cultural eating habits in other parts of the world but China Knew this was the cause of SARS and knew the dangers of these wet markets. Furthermore, their society (communism, no free press)  is incentivized to hide when these things happen and therefore puts us all at risk.  This is an opportunity to put pressure on China with our pockets and force them for more transparency If they want to participate in the global economy.



BonBon said:


> Written in 2016.
> 
> *The illegal trade in wild-animal meat could cause the next global pandemic*
> September 29, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> By Akshat Rathi
> 
> Senior reporter
> 
> At first glance, there seems to be nothing unusual about Ridley Road Market. Like any other London market, there are stalls selling fresh fruit and vegetables, cheap electronics, artificial jewelry, and other bits and bobs.
> 
> Then, the smell hits you. Behind the makeshift stalls are butchers’ shops. There are a dozen of them within 300 feet, each displaying a panoply of meats and hung carcasses. There are beef ribs, pork shoulders, lamb shanks, chicken thighs—all the standard offerings found at most butchers. But there are also more unusual cuts like lamb heads, ox kidneys, cow hooves, and others I don’t recognize.
> 
> Some of the butchers show questionable hygiene: they handle meat with bare hands, blood oozes out onto shop floors, and flies settle on some of the meat. Most things are unlabeled. None of this deters shoppers, but it’s not what I expected from a market that has already been under the spotlight for selling smuggled bushmeat.
> 
> *Bushmeat is a catchall phrase for the meat of wild animals found in the tropics, principally West and Central Africa. It is illegal in the UK and many other countries, which were forced to adopt strict rules following disease outbreaks that were linked to the import of wild meat.*
> 
> Humans have, of course, hunted and eaten wild animals for hundreds of thousands of years. Before we invented agriculture and domesticated animals, wildlife was a key source of nutrition (and still is in some parts of the world). Without such hunting, we would never have become the planet’s dominant species.
> 
> But the equation has changed. There are now too many of us and too few of them. *Worse still, the imbalance we’ve created has opened us up to diseases that would have otherwise remained in wild animal “reservoirs.” If a specific set of circumstances align, an infectious disease that jumps from an animal to a human can spread rapidly and kill indiscriminately in our hyperconnected world.*
> 
> *Hosting deadly viruses*
> Infectious diseases are caused by pathogens of all shapes and sizes—from single molecules called prions to multicellular parasites like tapeworms. These pathogens can lead to a range of illnesses, from the mild, like the common cold, to the devastating and fatal, like rabies. Together, infections cause one in five deaths every year, and make billions of us ill.
> 
> Fortunately, not all pathogens are capable of creating the next pandemic. Black death, which killed a third of Europe’s population in the 14th century, was caused by the bacterium _Yersinia pestis_. With modern antibiotics, we generally don’t need to worry about bacteria —at least not until a superbug resistant to all antibiotics finds a way of spreading.
> 
> But some infections have the potential to cause what scientists simply call the next big one. “Next” because this sort of thing has happened before—think about the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic—and “big one” because the scale and cost to society can be tremendous. The next big one could be a known threat, such as Ebola or bird flu, or it could be something you’ve never heard of.
> 
> *The experts I spoke to agree that the agent most likely to cause the next pandemic will be a virus—more specifically, an RNA virus. These viruses are the bêtes noires of infectious-disease specialists, and are responsible for influenza, MERS, Ebola, SARS, polio, and HIV, among others.*
> 
> They also cause lesser-known diseases with the potential to become the next big one: Marburg, Lassa, Nipah, Rift Valley fever, and Crimean–Congo hemorrhagic fever to name a few. (In early September a man died from Crimean–Congo hemorrhagic fever in Spain, reportedly the first case in Western Europe in someone who hadn’t travelled to areas affected by the disease.)
> 
> Compared to the cells that make up living things, viruses are lean. They carry only as much genetic code as needed to enter a cell and take over its machinery. And RNA viruses lack the genetic code to make an error-correcting enzyme called DNA polymerase. This means that they suffer many times the mutation rate of any other kind of organism.
> 
> Such a high mutation rate would be a curse for a large organism, but for RNA viruses, it is a boon. Most mutations will render a virus less powerful, but every so often one will give it a nasty new power, say the ability to be more harmful to a new host. If such an evolved virus were to find a new host, it could unleash a new epidemic.
> 
> *The other thing that experts are quite sure about is that the next big one will be a zoonotic disease—one capable of jumping from animals to humans. The fear of such an event, often called a “spillover,” is why bushmeat gets a bad rap.
> 
> Unlike smallpox and polio, which have been eradicated and nearly eradicated respectively, zoonotic diseases cannot be entirely wiped out—unless we can also destroy all the species that serve as reservoirs for these pathogens. Black death, Spanish flu and HIV—causes of the three biggest known pandemics—are all zoonotic diseases, and so, almost certainly, will be the next big one.*
> 
> In 2015, the World Health Organization (WHO) published a list of the top emerging diseases that are “likely to cause severe outbreaks in the near future.” It’s no coincidence that all the diseases on the list are zoonotic diseases caused by RNA viruses, which turn animals—mostly wild ones—into reservoirs to hide in.


----------



## Layluh

vevster said:


> No system that we know of! But thanks for this.


But i also wonder what they mean when they say the virus would be "worse" if it were built in a lab. Cause if its causing strokes in young people, that's pretty damn bad. Then again, there is a 98% survival rate (or whatever it is). So, i don't know.


----------



## Reinventing21

I like many others wondered whether this virus was man made. Yet there seems to be compelling evidence that it wasn't.

However, knowing that is a nature made virus does not assuage fears over the role man possibly played in its spread. 

What better way to hide a bioweapon if you use a nature made virus? You could deliberately inject it into the population, and then later feign innocence by showing how the virus was not designed in a lab.

Someone ( forgot who) cited an article about a book a Chinese man wrote about how to bring down the U.S.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Layluh said:


> But i also wonder what they mean when they say the virus would be "worse" if it were built in a lab. Cause if its causing strokes in young people, that's pretty damn bad. Then again, there is a 98% survival rate (or whatever it is). So, i don't know.


The stroke could be the result caused by physical and mental stress.  People minimize the serious effects of constant stress.


----------



## Kanky

What would China’s motive be for creating a virus that harmed their own economy?


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The stroke could be the result caused by physical and mental stress.  People minimize the serious effects of constant stress.


With new blood clots forming before the doctor’s eyes as they remove the old clots? Stress doesn’t do that.

And a lot of people’s lives have become less stressful. No commute, less work more free time.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kanky said:


> With new blood clots forming before the doctor’s eyes as they remove the old clots? Stress doesn’t do that.
> 
> And a lot of people’s lives have become less stressful. No commute, less work more free time.


Really?  May I ask how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Reinventing21

Kanky said:


> What would China’s motive be for creating a virus that harmed their own economy?



It could have been an experiment that got out of control or there is the fact that when it comes to world domination, leaders become ruthless and will sacrifice some of their own if it means being on top.

Someone (forgot who) posted a video of Indian news reportero pointing out how the Chinese are benefitting right now while everyone else is struggling.

I am not saying to believe this was a deliberate act, but rather that people should keep their eyes open.


----------



## Peppermynt

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Really?  May I ask how did you come to that conclusion?



There are articles about blood clots happening to these patients online. Just search in google.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Peppermynt said:


> There are articles about blood clots happening to these patients online. Just search in google.


I'm talking about stress conclusion.


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> My problem is that this virus has literally crippled us to give up our life when most people are not at risk of losing their life as a direct effect of getting the virus.   There are many more viruses that did not crippled us but somehow this one did.  Does not make sense to me from what I know.  No one wants to hear that though.  People who at risk should take precautions yes.  Also businesses should say anyone with uncontrollable cough, sneeze, fever, or sore throat should not come in or at least wear a mask.  Don't discriminate for just this virus.



We don’t know what the long term effects of having this virus are. We aren’t even sure how many people have had it or have died of it. The antibody tests are not very accurate. The biggest risk seems to be being fat, which is about half the country. 

Most of the restrictions are things that would have happened anyway as people changed their behavior to avoid catching this disease. Airlines aren’t shutdown, but no one is flying. Movie theaters and restaurants had huge drop offs before they were closed. Many businesses  started letting employees work from home before they were told to do so by the CDC.


----------



## Keen

shahala said:


> I spoke up thread about my experience  but I would say with the flu I had body aches , runny nose  and  sore throat.  With  the Covid I had body aches but they were so terrible I would wake up  at the night screaming.  And those were the nights I could actually sleep. The pain went down to my bones. It started from under my breast to the bottom of my feet.  I felt like I was going crazy.  And the pain was always worse at night. This is really different than the body aches  you get with the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> Also from  other experiences I read of other COvid  patients it is doubly worse when coupled with a high temperature.   I never developed a temperature.  They checked my temperature at least 6 times and I never had a high temperature. Not everyone gets a temperature.
> 
> So I am curious about companies that are checking people’s temperature as way of checking for the virus before they come into a warehouse or store.  Not everyone develops a temperature.  Also not everyone develops blinding headaches.
> 
> So it was the body aches, but the universal symptoms seem to be loss of appetite, loss of smell and loss of taste.  I had those. It was awful.   I had to force myself to eat but it was so difficult. I lost about 13lbs  in a little less than 2 weeks. And because you are not eating it makes you feel even weaker. When I went to the emergency room I was asking them for an IV because I was feeling  so weak from lack of food. They looked at me like I was crazy. Lol
> 
> Those were my symptoms for the first week. The second week is when the symptoms changed and I developed a cough.  I was still thinking I had the flu but by Thursday night of the 2nd week I was struggling to breathe and  I couldn’t speak and breathe  at the same time. That’s when I went to the emergency room.
> 
> In retrospect, I believe that if I had gone to the emergency room that first week, I might not have developed pneumonia. I was still Thinking I had  a bad case of the flu. I was boiling the orange peels onions etc.  and nothing was working.
> 
> This thing  kinda messes with your mind too. I’ve always been healthy,,  used to take lots of supplements  (that’s another story)  exercised  etc but this thing just got a hold of me   But thankfully, my lungs are strong and oxygen levels high  so that gave me a more positive outcome than a lot of others.
> 
> And if you’re leading a healthy lifestyle but still smoke Cigarettes or weed, it will be harder to fight this virus.


Thank you for sharing your experience.  I’m  glad you are better.


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Really?  May I ask how did you come to that conclusion?


Yes really. Assuming that your paychecks are coming in as usual and you like your house and family then you are probably getting more sleep, cooking healthier meals at home, spending less time stuck in traffic, and getting outside to exercise more. 

For example my husband took our kids fishing (on our property) yesterday at lunch time and has been working on the screened porch with his feet up and beer in nice weather.  The kids have two hours of school work in the morning and then get to read and play outside. I am reading a book and sipping immune boosting teas instead of waiting in the school drop off/ pick up line. I am tired of cleaning my own house, my nails are trash and the slow shipping is bugging me, but other than that I’m good. It is going to be hard to talk a lot of people into going back to before.


----------



## awhyley

Everything Zen said:


> MAGATs are out here explaining it away with him being sarcastic. Then when you say that a press briefing during a pandemic crisis is not the time for sarcasm you get well maybe it is....   I can’t say what I want to say out loud, but God knows my heart.



With your powers combined . . . Here is the MAGAT quinfecta.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^How can people at risk take precautions if no one else does? The fact is that this virus is way too transmissible.  There are people who died who did not even fall into the at risk categories. So, how can people decide for themselves if they are at risk?

Wuhan had many poor who died quickly making it seem as though this disease was extremely deadly. Then you have the Italians who culturally are very touchy feely, get together in groups many times a day also dying in huge numbers. You also have a certain sect of Jews in NY also known as being close knit and gathering all the time in small quarters who were also hit hard. Now racial disparities in healthcare are affecting minorities and especially economically disadvantaged communities.

The fact is that this disease can get very deadly with the right circumstances (as with any disease).  Add to that its high rate of transmission and we have a huge outbreak problem which also btw exacerbates the weaknesses of U.S.  infrastructure.

Ironically the fact that the virus spread slowed down during lock down has made people feel there was never a real threat.

Rather than wasting time and energy arguing over whether there was/is a a real threat, people should focus on how to fix these glaring societal/ economic issues that caused the U.S. economy to fall apart so shockingly quickly and easily.  That way, people can be better prepared in case there is a huge wave of illness in the fall or any other pandemic.


----------



## Kanky

@ThirdEyeBeauty 
Notice that the social distancing guidelines about 10+ gatherings with family and friends aren’t really enforceable by law, but people are social distancing anyway. We aren’t legally required to wear masks, but most people are wearing them while shopping. People don’t want to risk catching the new plague and are acting accordingly. This is why the GOP fake protests and talking points are all aimed at convincing people that it is safe and that the people who are staying in are doing so because of government tyranny. 

In reality people are voluntarily sheltering in place.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> What would China’s motive be for creating a virus that harmed their own economy?


It could have escaped because there was a report that the lab in Wuhan had careless safety practices.

That said, I downloaded --- a 77 page coronavirus survival guide and have to go through it and vet the references.... I got it from Mercola.com a site that I trust....


----------



## vevster

Reinventing21 said:


> However, knowing that is a nature made virus does not assuage fears over the role man possibly played in its spread.
> 
> What better way to hide a bioweapon if you use a nature made virus? You could deliberately inject it into the population, and then later feign innocence by showing how the virus was not designed in a lab.


Good Point!


----------



## UmSumayyah

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I don't know about the man made claims and would like to read about it.  I can say 100% that this virus was here at least several weeks before the first post.
> 
> On a good note, many positive things will come including much cleaner, hygienic restaurants experiences.  Maybe we can make a new thread about some of the positive outcomes?


If people who were previously nasty washed their hands going forward I'm sure lots of infections of all types can be reduced.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kanky said:


> Yes really. Assuming that your paychecks are coming in as usual and you like your house and family then you are probably getting more sleep, cooking healthier meals at home, spending less time stuck in traffic, and getting outside to exercise more.
> 
> For example my husband took our kids fishing (on our property) yesterday at lunch time and has been working on the screened porch with his feet up and beer in nice weather.  The kids have two hours of school work in the morning and then get to read and play outside. I am reading a book and sipping immune boosting teas instead of waiting in the school drop off/ pick up line. I am tired of cleaning my own house, my nails are trash and the slow shipping is bugging me, but other than that I’m good. It is going to be hard to talk a lot of people into going back to before.


Yes! 


"Tell it like it is...."


----------



## Ganjababy

I see people stating that most are not affected and the percentage is low but ignore the fact that it is more contagious than the flu, so many more people can be infected which means millions could potentially die. Therefore, isolation is important and it is working to keep the numbers lower than it would be without isolation.

COVID-19 morbidity and mortality rates has overwhelmed many healthcare systems and morgues in some parts of the world. Imagine if they had decided not to isolate? The death toll would have been way more than the 200K thus far. Furthermore, 25-50% of infected  people do not know they have the virus because they don’t feel sick. In my life time I have never seen any city setting up field hospitals because they had no beds for flu patients. Never seen people being buried in mass graves either because of the flu.

I have only ever known one person in my family  to die of the flu. In the last month alone 3 people have died of COVID-19. It may be  too early to compare the death rates to flu but I am sure the COVID deaths will be way more when we can gather the full data and compare for similar time periods.

Though I can imagine some people maybe experiencing dire straits and need to go back to work. But I think isolation is saving lives.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Walgreens Announces Frontline Hero Discount Day on April 25


Company shows appreciation for first responders, police and medical personnel across the country

https://news.walgreens.com/covid-19...s-frontline-hero-discount-day-on-april-25.htm


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Peace and Love


----------



## Dellas

meka72 said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your cousin and will say a prayer for your family. I hope people understand that these are unusual times and that people may not come to the funeral because of the danger of doing so.


They are doing a graveside funeral. Mom not going but uncle will represent our branch of the family tree. For some reason it is considered rude to not show up and pay respect. I learned the hard way. Thanks for prayer.  
Thanks ladies for all the information  you have provided: sleep on stomach, breathing, vit c and d, heat, sun, humidifier, ....
I think I have brought every device advocated.
This whole thing is nerve racking and has really been affecting my anxiety.


----------



## nycutiepie

Kanky said:


> Don’t know if this was posted yet, but they are now looking into whether or not Covid-19 is causing strokes in people in their 30’s and 40’s.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> There are a lot of people who have died at home or had a stroke without being tested.


Very interesting. I know someone in her 40s who had a stroke while she was home recovering from Covid-19. I can't remember if she got tested but she knew she had it based on her symptoms.  Also, her boyfriend was sick 2 weeks before her with what they believe was Covid-19 (he was sick before the alarm) and she was around him.

She suffered a mild stroke and was taken to the hospital and is now in one of the best rehabilitation centers (Burke in White Plains NY) in the country.


----------



## Kitamita

starfish said:


> I had shortness of breath on 4/1 so I went to Urgent Care and got a Rona test.  I had no other symptoms but shortness of breath and fatigue.  So uncomfortable.  I thought the doctor was going to shove that stick to my brain! I tested negative, it was just my asthma and allergies.
> 
> But check this out, I think I had the Rona in January.  I thought I had a really bad flu and urgent care (it’s 2 minutes from my house and efficiently run by Carbon Health) gave me a breathing treatment, Tylenol, a scrip for Tamiflu and information about how to treat the flu.  When I went online to check my Rona test results I went and looked up my labs from 1/20 and I tested negative for flu A and B.
> 
> I had all the Rona symptoms, very high fever for 5 days, a cough, couldn’t breathe, headaches, no taste, no appetite, sore throat, vomiting, diahrrea and extreme fatigue.  I didn’t have these symptoms all at once, they appeared and disappeared and reappeared in the span of two weeks.  I went to ER on day 6 because I couldn’t breathe.  (I scared my husband to death when I started crying because I couldn’t breathe.  I was really scared) They x-rayed my lungs for pneumonia, shot me up with a lot of steroids, gave me oxygen and some breathing treatments.  I stayed overnight on oxygen and left the next day when my oxygen levels were up and stable.  They told me to get a pulse oximeter and monitor my oxygen levels.  I had to go back on day 9 cuz my oxygen levels were low again and I couldn’t breathe again and they kept me for 2 days on oxygen.  More steroids and breathing treatments.  They said my lungs were really inflamed but I didn’t have pneumonia.  I thought it just was my asthma.  The Tamiflu didn’t do anything, it mocked me.  My husband got sick after me but he was only sick for 5 days.  Low grade fever, headaches and diarrhea were his symptoms.   If that wasn’t a flu then what was it? Was it just some odd strain of flu?  I’m really interested in getting an antibody test to confirm my suspicions.



I am glad you have recovered. It's a humbling experience.

I do think it has been active for here longer than stated.  I have a friend who was deathly ill in August 2019. He recovered but I really was worried he wouldn't make it. Early 50's, relatively healthy as far as I know.  He had fever,chills, body aches, shortness of breath/chest congestion.  Went to the hospital twice admitted once due not being able to breathe. He was sick for 32 days, the doctors ran a battery of tests and had no idea what was wrong. Like you mentioned none of the treatments they tried could knock it down. He said it was the sickest he's ever been in his life. He now wants to get tested for antibodies to see if he had Covid-19.  I will say it lit a fire under his butt because he's gotten into the best shape of his life. Working out, eating right, cut back on alcohol.


----------



## nycutiepie

Dellas said:


> Today my mom's first cousin, my second cousin died of coronavirus.  We thought she would pull through. Now the family, including my mom and myself, are debating going to the funeral.
> This has hit home for me even more. I literally have to choose showing respect and keeping family expectations or protect my health.
> There are two things my family is about...funerals and reunions.  Terrible position.


My condolences on your loss.

I suggest do what works for you.  People pleasing has caused many people to become resentful in the long run. As adults, we are often faced with tough decisions and we need to make the best choice for ourselves based on the information we have at the time. Sometimes we have to be comfortable with the fact that our decisions may make other people uncomfortable. We have no control over how other people feel but we have control over how we react to it.


----------



## awhyley

Wow, mom's cousin went into the hospital for something non-COVID related, however, the ward he was placed on was comprised, (i.e. the hospital accepted someone with COVID-19 unknowingly).  Now he's reporting that he can't breathe.  We're already in double-digits with the death toll.  We'll see how this goes.  (Dellas - Have my sympathy).


----------



## Ganjababy

This is interesting. Thanks for sharing. I am curious to know if he has antibodies. 





Kitamita said:


> I am glad you have recovered. It's a humbling experience.
> 
> I do think it has been active for here longer than stated.  I have a friend who was deathly ill in August 2019. He recovered but I really was worried he wouldn't make it. Early 50's, relatively healthy as far as I know.  He had fever,chills, body aches, shortness of breath/chest congestion.  Went to the hospital twice admitted once due not being able to breathe. He was sick for 32 days, the doctors ran a battery of tests and had no idea what was wrong. Like you mentioned none of the treatments they tried could knock it down. He said it was the sickest he's ever been in his life. He now wants to get tested for antibodies to see if he had Covid-19.  I will say it lit a fire under his butt because he's gotten into the best shape of his life. Working out, eating right, cut back on alcohol.


----------



## nycutiepie

starfish said:


> I had shortness of breath on 4/1 so I went to Urgent Care and got a Rona test.  I had no other symptoms but shortness of breath and fatigue.  So uncomfortable.  I thought the doctor was going to shove that stick to my brain! I tested negative, it was just my asthma and allergies.
> 
> But check this out, I think I had the Rona in January.  I thought I had a really bad flu and urgent care (it’s 2 minutes from my house and efficiently run by Carbon Health) gave me a breathing treatment, Tylenol, a scrip for Tamiflu and information about how to treat the flu.  When I went online to check my Rona test results I went and looked up my labs from 1/20 and I tested negative for flu A and B.
> 
> I had all the Rona symptoms, very high fever for 5 days, a cough, couldn’t breathe, headaches, no taste, no appetite, sore throat, vomiting, diahrrea and extreme fatigue.  I didn’t have these symptoms all at once, they appeared and disappeared and reappeared in the span of two weeks.  I went to ER on day 6 because I couldn’t breathe.  (I scared my husband to death when I started crying because I couldn’t breathe.  I was really scared) They x-rayed my lungs for pneumonia, shot me up with a lot of steroids, gave me oxygen and some breathing treatments.  I stayed overnight on oxygen and left the next day when my oxygen levels were up and stable.  They told me to get a pulse oximeter and monitor my oxygen levels.  I had to go back on day 9 cuz my oxygen levels were low again and I couldn’t breathe again and they kept me for 2 days on oxygen.  More steroids and breathing treatments.  They said my lungs were really inflamed but I didn’t have pneumonia.  I thought it just was my asthma.  The Tamiflu didn’t do anything, it mocked me.  My husband got sick after me but he was only sick for 5 days.  Low grade fever, headaches and diarrhea were his symptoms.   If that wasn’t a flu then what was it? Was it just some odd strain of flu?  I’m really interested in getting an antibody test to confirm my suspicions.


Glad your'e better. Some of us posted earlier in this thread about being really sick earlier in the year. I went to urgent care and then the ER within 3 days. I believe they gave me a test for strep in urgent care and they also gave me Tamiflu which I didn't take. My boyfriend also got sick but he didn't go to the doctor immediately. By the time he went to the doctor, he ended up with an inhaler and they said he had bronchitis and an upper respiratory infection.  I have heard of others being deathly sick between November to February and I'm wondering if we all had Rona early on?

Here's the thing that baffles me: we believe we got sick from a New Years Eve party where 7 other people were sick. My friend's husband appears to be patient zero since he wasn't feeling well that night.  My girlfriend and her boyfriend who hosted the party, were part of the 7 but ended up getting sick again  3 weeks ago. She works in a hospital and tested positive for Covid and believes she gave it to the boyfriend. She recovered really really quickly and he had a fever for about 11 days but eventually recovered.  I'm curious to know if we did all in fact have Covid, was she reinfected that quickly? Obviously, her working in a hospital increased her risk but why did she recover so quickly and her man so much longer. I'll probably never know the answers unless we all get tested for the antibodies.


----------



## Ganjababy

I was wondering about hospital acquired infections. Someone was telling me that they were putting very sick COVID-19 (at on hospital in London) positive patients with dying palliative patients which shocked me. 

It’s going to be years before we will know the full devastation of this disease on societies across the world. I am looking forward to seeing retrospective studies on hospital acquired COVID-19 infections and iatrogenic COVID-19 - which I suspect could be a factor in care homes.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I've been ordering groceries from Kroger for pickup to keep away from crowds and minimize risk as much as possible. Today would've made my second pickup. The first time they called earlier in the day telling me to come an hour later than then the scheduled pick up time. This wasn't a problem but once I got there I had to wait maybe 45 minutes. I'm not a complainer and I understand this is new territory for everyone so I didn't let it faze me.

Today my pick up was scheduled for 3pm. Shortly after noon I got a voice message informing me they had technical issues and they needed me to come tomorrow at 10am instead. About an hour later I got a text and email reminding me to pick up my order at 3pm today. I called to make sure tomorrow is the actual pick up date and ended up being disconnected after listening to a long automated message and waiting for someone to pick up. I'll be there tomorrow at 10 but I'm feeling more and more like its not a reliable option. Before Instacart never had any delivery dates available in my area but I checked just now and that's changed so next time I'll either go that route or try to pick up from a different Kroger.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Not sure if this has been posted already but Dhvani is an athletic wear company based out of Portland that's offering free face masks. If you're a healthcare worker or other essential worker they'll prioritize your order and make sure you get the "right mask". I assume that means N95 masks instead of surgical or cloth masks.


----------



## mochalocks

It is now mandatory to wear a mask In stores in NYC.  I had one on today to pick up some items, and I felt like I couldn’t breath. 

I also hate the fact that we can’t actually enjoy shopping for items in the store now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Household cleaning products like Lysol and Clorox wipes won't be fully back in stock until July or August, supply-chain experts say*
Apr 24, 2020, 3:33 PM

Consumers are still struggling to find common household items like toilet paper, hand sanitizer, and disinfectant wipes.
Supply-chain experts told Business Insider the supply chains suffered major disruptions but that these products should all return by July or August.
Toilet paper is already starting to come back to store shelves, but the supply chains for cleaning products are more complex because the raw materials are sourced from China, and factories can't just expand their capacity.
The experts urged Americans to buy responsibly when the items return to stores — purchase only what you need, and don't stockpile.
Weeks have passed since Americans first started panic buying and stockpiling key household staples, but store shelves across the country are largely still bare of items like toilet paper, hand sanitizer, and Lysol and Clorox wipes.

Now as some states ease up on stay-at-home orders, and leaders contemplate how to reopen the economy, customers are wondering why stores and online retailers are still out of stock and when they can expect more.

Supply-chain experts told Business Insider that these products would return, fully stocked, to store shelves — but it would likely take until the summertime.

Toilet paper, 90% of which is manufactured domestically, is already reappearing in many stores in small quantities, and most customers can access what they need, according to Patrick Penfield, a supply-chain-management professor at Syracuse University.

But Lysol and Clorox wipes, many Americans' favored cleaning products, pose a bigger challenge and will take until July or August to come back in stock, he said.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

So wrong.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

mochalocks said:


> It is now mandatory to wear a mask In stores in NYC.  I had one on today to pick up some items, and I felt like I couldn’t breath.
> 
> I also hate the fact that we can’t actually enjoy shopping for items in the store now.



I try to inhale through my nose and exhale through my mouth. That helped with my recent grocery shopping trip. My glasses fog up like crazy and I feel like I’m breathing inside of a steam room when I inhale and exhale through my nose alone.

Eta: As you exhale blow out slowly as if you are blowing to cool something off and things will feel a little cooler under the mask.


----------



## Kanky

AMC isn’t opening their theaters until mid July because the movie studios have all pulled their big movies until that date.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/nope-amc-won-t-reopen-063240160.html


It really doesn’t matter when each state opens its businesses. Unless we all ignore the rona and go back to our pre-pandemic behavior then these businesses won’t make money.  This is why there is an organized campaign to convince people that it is fine to go back to normal.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Are hospitals incentivized to diagnose CV19?


----------



## nycutiepie

TrulyBlessed said:


> I try to inhale through my nose and exhale through my mouth. That helped with my recent grocery shopping trip. My glasses fog up like crazy and I feel like I’m breathing inside of a steam room when I inhale and exhale through my nose alone.
> 
> Eta: As you exhale blow out slowly as if you are blowing to cool something off and things will feel a little cooler under the mask.


I wear my reading glasses out sometimes and I noticed the fog. Glad I’m not the only one experiencing this.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I posted up thread that there was a US news article about Rona spreading in China from 11/13/2019:

It was spreading around the world at nest case in November. Maybe even earlier. 

My dad was in China in August. He didn’t get sick while over there fortunately.


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> Never heard of a flu / virus causing strokes. #manmade?



I believe it is man made or tailored in a lab or released from that lab that is within walking distance of that Market.
The Wuhan lab is just too close to that market. What a coincidence.

 China has also said they cant confirm or deny that the virus may have came from the lab. They still havent found how this particular virus jumped to humans. Whatever
I still believe it came from that lab whether it is man made or not.


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> What would China’s motive be for creating a virus that harmed their own economy?



China is profiting so much from this epidemic. At first I scoffed at the thought that China, Intentionally infected it's own. I thought they were targeted. They were easy targets.
 But then as the time went own, I saw how the US and the world is ordering supplies, tests, etc from them, that I had a lightbulb moment. While the world is infected, China is chilling and back to business making money. The few thousands of deaths they had and the world has is collateral damage. There are people and businesses that have made millions and billions off of this.
 In the grand scheme of things the few deaths doesn't matter.


And how did this hair board and others know we were going to have a recession this year?
Mission Accomplised.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

vevster said:


> Never heard of a flu / virus causing strokes. #manmade?


There are a few viruses associated with stroke.  In my speciality (babies and kiddos) its CMV and varicella we worry about.   HIV in adults.
Flu increases your risk for stroke by 40%.  
Stroke is caused by a blockage in the blood vessels leading to head and neck.  Any cardiovascular complication increases your risk for stroke.  so with this virus causing some victims to form clots that then travel to the brain it's not surprising you'd get stroke as a result.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

dancinstallion said:


> China is profiting so much from this epidemic. At first I scoffed at the the thought that China, Intentionally infected it's own. I thought they were targeted. They were easy targets.
> But then as the time went own, I saw how the US and the world is ordering supplies, tests, etc from them, that I had a lightbulb moment. While the world is infected, China is chilling and back to business making money. The few thousands of deaths they had and the world has is collateral damage. There are people and businesses that have made millions and billions off of this.
> In the grand scheme of things the few deaths doesn't matter.
> 
> And how did this hair board and others know we were going to have a recession this year?
> 
> Mission Accomplised.


My  thoughts on this  is if they made it then they should know how to cure it.  They would stand to make far more money with the cure/vaccine than anyone else because the race is on for the cure or vaccibe.  They also had to spend millions if not billions of dollars to shut down and treat their citizens.


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> No system that we know of! But thanks for this.



I think the technology is advanced enough that it can be done. I dont believe the reports that says it isnt man made. I think there are people that dedicate their lives to finding cures and creating diseases and this is no different. That is their job to study, create, replicate and manipulate viruses and bacteria, test then study the reaction to it. 




Jmartjrmd said:


> My  thoughts on this  is if they made it then they should know how to cure it.  They would stand to make far more money with the cure/vaccine than anyone else because the race is on for the cure or vaccibe.  They also had to spend millions if not billions of dollars to shut down and treat their citizens.



They cant come out with a vaccine too quickly because people are going to go aha and question how they got the vaccine so quickly when everyone one knows it takes years to make one. I am not standing firmly by that it was man made but I do believe it came from that lab and was intentionally spread.

It takes money to make money. I dont put anything past what man will do to make money.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Jmartjrmd said:


> There are a few viruses associated with stroke.  In my speciality (babies and kiddos) its CMV and varicella we worry about.   HIV in adults.
> Flu increases your risk for stroke by 40%.
> Stroke is caused by a blockage in the blood vessels leading to head and neck.  Any cardiovascular complication increases your risk for stroke.  so with this virus causing some victims to form clots that then travel to the brain it's not surprising you'd get stroke as a result.


Could it be the actual inflammatory process that causes the stroke?


----------



## vevster

Placeholder


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I visited the irs site when it first went live to provide my bank account info for the relief funds but I got the 'status not available' message. I tried it again today and it let me proceed. Not sure how they decide who or when you can enter your info but it's worth another try if you couldn't do it before.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I was going to put this in the lighthearted thread but realized some of us may want to do it. So here it is...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I remember weeks ago seeing the Scarface had COVID-19 and had recovered. Well, he ended up back in the hospital with kidney failure and is now on dialysis. No kidney problems before COVID-19. Scary. 

https://www.billboard.com/articles/.../scarface-coronavirus-kidney-failure-dialysis


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

For those with glasses that fog when wearing masks. Hopefully one of these tips works: https://www.nytimes.com/article/glasses-fog-wearing-mask-coronavirus.html

But I am LOL at the last line in the article about fogging being less of an issue as summer approaches. I live in South Florida. It's 90 degrees outside and my glasses were still fogging up, lol. Maybe it was the temperature contrast between air conditioned buildings and my warm breath from the mask, lol.


----------



## HappyAtLast

This is not a comment in response to the protests. I think those people are idiots like their leader. 

But regarding unemployment, I personally know at least 20 people in 2 different states who haven't received a dime from unemployment yet despite putting in applications over a month ago. Some still have not even been able to complete the application despite NUMEROUS attempts because the sites keep crashing or being taken offline for "maintenance." This whole system is a joke. The little stimulus that some got are going towards basic living expenses, but of course it will run out.


Kanky said:


> People who are laid off are collecting higher than normal unemployment benefits. In some cases the unemployment benefits are higher than the wages that the laid off employees would receive by working.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Are hospitals incentivized to diagnose CV19?


Great question.


----------



## dancinstallion

I am in NY, which seems to be on a decline of infections. There was a big influx of travel nurses that arrived this month so it really helped the nurse to patient ratios so the staff isnt overwhelmed. We do have ppe and we can get a new mask every shift but advised to wear one for 2-3 days. We also get a new face shield each shift if needed but are told the face shields last a long time and to just clean them with bleach wipes.

Black people really need to be afraid of getting sick and needing hospitalization. One travel nurse gave a black male patient a bath cuz she said he smelled. Not many nurses or techs will do that; especially due to covid.
A black obese woman walked in the hospital last month with good skin, a month later she has deep pressure sores across her butt and inside her cheeks. She had three strikes against her being covid+, obese, and black.  early 40's and I dont think she will make it.

The baby doctors dont know what they are doing because they just graduated and now have to run a hospital. Orders they give are wrong and experienced nurses have to hurry and correct them, but there are new nurses too who dont know so......

A nurse from Washington said their rates went down tremendously so he is in NY too. A nurse from Michigan said Detroit wasnt hiring for crisis pay and she told them yall need to be so she is here.
 There is officialy a nurse from every state that came to this hospital to help.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dancinstallion said:


> I am in NY, which seems to be on a decline of infections. There was a big influx of travel nurses that arrived this month so it really helped the nurse to patient ratios so the staff isnt overwhelmed. We do have ppe and we can get a new mask every shift but advised to wear one for 2-3 days.
> 
> Black people really need to be afraid of getting sick and needing hospitalization. One travel nurse gave a black male patient a bath cuz she said he smelled. Not many nurses or techs will do that; especially due to covid.
> A black obese woman walked in the hospital last month with good skin, a month later she has deep pressure sores across her butt and inside her cheeks. She had three strikes against her being covid+, obese, and black.  early 40's and I dont think she will make it.
> 
> The baby doctors dont know what they are doing because they just graduated and now have to run a hospital. Orders they give are wrong and experienced nurses have to hurry and correct them, but there are new nurses too who dont know so......
> 
> A nurse from Washington said their rates went down tremendously so he is in NY too. A nurse from Michigan said Detroit wasnt hiring for crisis pay and she told them yall meed to be so she is here.
> There is officialy a nurse from every state that came to this hospital to help.


Thank you


----------



## Kalia1

Sadly the state of Illinois is reporting that there has been a rise in calls to Poison Control following the debased remarks about disinfectant. I really can’t believe someone would listen to that Ignoramus!


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Honestly I believe that Cristina Coumo’s comments are also partly to blame about this as well. When she revealed her treatment regimen for the virus it also involved a bath with Clorox. I get it- she’s rich and can do whatever she wants and that the information on her blog states that it came from a doctor but the rich and famous really need to be careful when they open their mouths.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.va...4/cristina-cuomo-clorox-bath-donald-trump/amp


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kalia1 said:


> Sadly the state of Illinois is reporting that there has been a rise in calls to Poison Control following the debased remarks about disinfectant. I really can’t believe someone would listen to that Ignoramus!


This is hard to believe.  I only saw a little of the clip that he said something about treatment with disinfectants.  You mean to tell me people started ingesting the disinfectant of their choice after that?  Why is the poison control helping these people?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Honestly I believe that Cristina Coumo’s comments are also partly to blame about this as well. When she revealed her treatment regimen for the virus it also involved a bath with Clorox. I get it- she’s rich and can do whatever she wants and that the information on her blog states that it came from a doctor but the rich and famous really need to be careful when they open their mouths.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.va...4/cristina-cuomo-clorox-bath-donald-trump/amp


Cristina Cuomo?  Wife to news anchor Chris Cuomo?  The man who is isolated in his basement doing news while suffering from C19?  The one whose fever returned after being free of fever for 60 hours and was sooo close to meeting the 72 hour recommendation? Why is this really happening?  Are we part of theater?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> I am in NY, which seems to be on a decline of infections. There was a big influx of travel nurses that arrived this month so it really helped the nurse to patient ratios so the staff isnt overwhelmed. *We do have ppe and we can get a new mask every shift but advised to wear one for 2-3 days.*


Is this really enough? I know guidelines have changed with covid-19 but wouldn't healthcare professionals normally change masks per patient with something this infectious?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is this really enough? I know guidelines have changed with covid-19 but wouldn't healthcare professionals normally change masks per patient with something this infectious?


Yep, if the patient is the one infected, then anyone entering wears PPE just for that situation.  If the hospital is still out, they can ask neighboring hospitals or neighboring states.   If that fails they can order plenty from China.  China owns nearly 5% of the U.S. and makes many of our products including foods.


----------



## shahala

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Honestly I believe that Cristina Coumo’s comments are also partly to blame about this as well. When she revealed her treatment regimen for the virus it also involved a bath with Clorox. I get it- she’s rich and can do whatever she wants and that the information on her blog states that it came from a doctor but the rich and famous really need to be careful when they open their mouths.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.va...4/cristina-cuomo-clorox-bath-donald-trump/amp




I thought the same thing!  I said to myself, watch people using 2 cups of bleach instead of the half cup she uses. 

She is also proof that you can be taking supplements and building your immune system and still get this virus.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shahala said:


> I thought the same thing!  I said to myself, watch people using 2 cups of bleach instead of the half cup she uses.
> 
> She is also proof that you can be taking supplements and building your immune system and still get this virus.


No no no miss.  Understand that nutrient-densed foods, vitamins and supplements do not prevent getting the virus.


----------



## shahala

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> No no no miss.  Understand that nutrient-densed foods, vitamins and supplements do not prevent getting the virus.



A lot of people seem to think so.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shahala said:


> A lot of people seem to think so.


If it's at a reasonable amount, what's the problem?  Nutrient-dense foods or bleach, which would you recommend?


----------



## shelli4018

Christina Cuomo’s blog isn’t much different than Gwyneth Paltrow’s. I doubt folk were following her suggestions more than the mentally defective leader of the friggin’ free world spit ballin’ nonsense for 2 hours everyday. I continue to be amazed how quickly folk will find a woman to blame for the silliness men do.

As for these persistent conspiracies about Covid being man made I have 2 questions:

1. Why have we forgotten about The Plague (Black/Bubonic), Spanish Flu, Ebola? What is so suspicious about this one? It isn’t without precedent. How are folk focused on that but NOT bad actors taking advantage of a natural pestilence to harm us? That’s a “conspiracy” happening right in our faces. Maybe in this instance we need POC’s to blame?

2. If Covid was made in a lab (it wasn’t) how would that change things?


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> If it's at a reasonable amount, what's the problem?  Nutrient-dense foods or bleach, which would you recommend?


I think nutrition and supplementation may have a positive effect on the conditions that make us vulnerable to Covid in the first place: hypertension, diabetes, etc. Maybe one of the healthcare experts on the board can weigh in on that?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shelli4018 said:


> I think nutrition and supplementation may have a positive effect on the conditions that make us vulnerable to Covid in the first place: hypertension, diabetes, etc. Maybe one of the healthcare experts on the board can weigh in on that?


Nutrients do more than that.  Healthcare does not know the great benefits of nutrients yet.   
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3166406/


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Yep, if the patient is the one infected, then anyone entering wears PPE just for that situation.  If the hospital is still out, they can ask neighboring hospitals or neighboring states.   If that fails they can order plenty from China.  China owns nearly 5% of the U.S. and makes many of our products including foods.


So if they'd normally change masks per infected patient but they're changing them every 2-3 days instead then it's not enough. I'm not sure why we keep hearing the narrative that there's enough PPE when what they've really done is lower the usage guidelines. The disease isn't any less infectious to healthcare workers just because the supply of masks is low.


----------



## shelli4018

The only folk saying we have enough PPE are the Trump administration, no?


----------



## vevster

Kalia1 said:


> Sadly the state of Illinois is reporting that there has been a rise in calls to Poison Control following the debased remarks about disinfectant. I really can’t believe someone would listen to that Ignoramus!


There must be a bunch of mentally deficient people out there.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Black Ambrosia said:


> So if they'd normally change masks per infected patient but they're changing them every 2-3 days instead then it's not enough. I'm not sure why we keep hearing the narrative that there's enough PPE when what they've really done is lower the usage guidelines. The disease isn't any less infectious to healthcare workers just because the supply of masks is low.


"Lowered expectations"


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Honestly I believe that Cristina Coumo’s comments are also partly to blame about this as well. When she revealed her treatment regimen for the virus it also involved a bath with Clorox. I get it- she’s rich and can do whatever she wants and that the information on her blog states that it came from a doctor but the rich and famous really need to be careful when they open their mouths.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.va...4/cristina-cuomo-clorox-bath-donald-trump/amp


I doubt the masses are listening to Cristina Cuomo. Full disclaimer I’ve experimented with bleach baths years ago. What she did won’t hurt you.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> I thought the same thing!  I said to myself, watch people using 2 cups of bleach instead of the half cup she uses.
> 
> She is also proof that you can be taking supplements and building your immune system and still get this virus.


True, but her immune system fought it off very quickly. No hospital visit for her.


----------



## shahala

She getting a lot of attention now.  She’s being quoted in papers and magazines.  

There are even doctors who are critiquing her regimen.  People are taking notice of what she’s saying.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> True, but her immune system fought it off very quickly. No hospital visit for her.



But she had a private doctor coming to her house!


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> Christina Cuomo’s blog isn’t much different than Gwyneth Paltrow’s. I doubt folk were following her suggestions more than the mentally defective leader of the friggin’ free world spit ballin’ nonsense for 2 hours everyday. I continue to be amazed how quickly folk will find a woman to blame for the silliness men do.
> 
> As for these persistent conspiracies about Covid being man made I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Why have we forgotten about The Plague (Black/Bubonic), Spanish Flu, Ebola? What is so suspicious about this one? It isn’t without precedent. How are folk focused on that but NOT bad actors taking advantage of a natural pestilence to harm us? That’s a “conspiracy” happening right in our faces. Maybe in this instance we need POC’s to blame?
> 
> 2. If Covid was made in a lab (it wasn’t) how would that change things?




During the time period of the plague and the 1918 flu we didn’t have the hygiene practices and infrastructure we have today. People used to empty chamber pots into the street. Hence the rapid spread. I’ve spoken to doctors that say if feels weaponized.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> But she had a private doctor coming to her house!


Just giving her vitamin infusions.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> She getting a lot of attention now.  She’s being quoted in papers and magazines.
> 
> There are even doctors who are critiquing her regimen.  People are taking notice of what she’s saying.


I read her posts to see what I could leverage from them. Some things, I personally didn’t agree with. Others looked interesting to research.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> Just giving her vitamin infusions.



I’m sure there was other stuff in that IV drip. Lol.  

This is the same woman who is now saying that Clorox is  technically salt!

 People aren’t always candid.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> I’m sure there was other stuff in that IV drip. Lol
> 
> People aren’t always candid.


Stuff like what? There is no cure in Western medicine. Right?
In China they are giving IVs of Vitamin C & D to cure covid-19.


----------



## mochalocks

TrulyBlessed said:


> I try to inhale through my nose and exhale through my mouth. That helped with my recent grocery shopping trip. My glasses fog up like crazy and I feel like I’m breathing inside of a steam room when I inhale and exhale through my nose alone.
> 
> Eta: As you exhale blow out slowly as if you are blowing to cool something off and things will feel a little cooler under the mask.



thank you for the tips.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> Stuff like what? There is no cure in Western medicine. Right?
> In China they are giving IVs of Vitamin C & D to cure covid-19.



Antibiotics. It doesn’t cure but it causes secondary infections from forming. 


She is now claiming that Clorox is technically a salt! I can’t taker her seriously.


----------



## shelli4018

shahala said:


> She getting a lot of attention now.  She’s being quoted in papers and magazines.
> 
> There are even doctors who are critiquing her regimen.  People are taking notice of what she’s saying.


They’re attempting to provide cover for the President. Shes a distraction. Her loose affiliation with CNN makes her a useful target for Trump. He does this ALL THE TIME.

The doctor coming to her house is a naturopath I believe. 

I recently started following her on Instagram. Just curious to learn how she’s treating Covid in her household. So far I haven’t read anything controversial. She just seems passionate about health and has a specific POV.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> Antibiotics. It doesn’t cure but it causes secondary infections from forming.
> 
> 
> She is now claiming that Clorox is technically a salt! I can’t taker her seriously.


Antibiotics negatively affects the microbiome that is a big part of your immune system. I felt bad for you when they gave you that at the hospital.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> I’ve spoken to doctors that say if feels weaponized.


Tell us more, please.


----------



## shelli4018

Honestly....I’ll read just about any first person account of successful Covid treatment at home. Eventually we’ll find a course of treatment that works. In a perfect world treatment will be simple, natural, easy to administer and thwart big pharma. Lol!

#Blackcovidstories on Twitter is shaping up to be a useful resource for this. I hope people continue posting to it.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Tell us more, please.


When you tell me about how you know about Kizzmekia---


----------



## shelli4018

vevster said:


> During the time period of the plague and the 1918 flu we didn’t have the hygiene practices and infrastructure we have today. People used to empty chamber pots into the street. Hence the rapid spread. I’ve spoken to doctors that say if *feels weaponized.*



Do they offer proof or just feelings?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> When you tell me about how you know about Kizzmekia---


 you got me.  Good one.  I deserve it.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Off topic: What is going on with the farmers? I don't quite understand it. They are throwing away their crops due to poor demand? Why not just give it away to food banks rather than destroy?  l would love to have an over supply whether I eat it all or not.  I wonder how I can contact them?


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Off topic: What is going on with the farmers? I don't quite understand it. They are throwing away their crops due to poor demand? Why not just give it away to food banks rather than destroy?  l would love to have an over supply whether I eat it all or not.  I wonder how I can contact them?


Think there’s some issue with the supply chain. Farmers have no way to transport commercial goods to the public. Though one would think that’s a simple problem for our government to fix.


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Off topic: What is going on with the farmers? I don't quite understand it. They are throwing away their crops due to poor demand? Why not just give it away to food banks rather than destroy?  l would love to have an over supply whether I eat it all or not.  I wonder how I can contact them?



It is a distribution/supply chain issue. Groceries stores are not set up to feed everyone all of the time and a lot of food is sold in bulk to institutions. For example, potatoes sold to a place that makes them into McDonald’s fries, eggs to a place that boils them and chops them up for salad bars, milk to the place that puts them into little cartons for kids at school.We don’t have a way to get this stuff the public.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> Antibiotics negatively affects the microbiome that is a big part of your immune system. I felt bad for you when they gave you that at the hospital.



Don’t feel bad for me.

  I’ve only taken antibiotics once in my life before so it’s not like I’ve been exposed  to it a lot like many who take antibiotics at the drop of a hat. 

I feel happy for myself that I’ve bounced back so quickly! 

That my immune system was able to fight It off so quickly. 

I feel no shame in going to the  emergency room and being released 5 hours later. 

 I don’t even want to face time with my friends and family because they keep telling  me I don’t look sick and think I exaggerated my condition. Lol

I only wished I had sought  medical attention sooner instead of listening to and following stupid folk remedies.  

I strongly believe that that’s what’s killing black people. Instead of seeking medical attention, they are following quackery.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Off topic: What is going on with the farmers? I don't quite understand it. They are throwing away their crops due to poor demand? Why not just give it away to food banks rather than destroy?  l would love to have an over supply whether I eat it all or not.  I wonder how I can contact them?



What I read is that they are distributing some of the oversupply to food banks, but even still there is a huge amount that cannot be absorbed and distributed before the produce goes bad. Most of their crops would go to restaurants to make into meals, which are, by and large, suffering from extremely reduced demand. Farmers aren't getting paid, so back into the ground it goes. I suppose you can get in touch with any local farms and inquire about getting your hands on some of the supply.


----------



## Kanky

shahala said:


> Don’t feel bad for me.
> 
> I’ve only taken antibiotics once in my life before so it’s not like I’ve been exposed  to it a lot like many who take antibiotics at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I feel happy for myself that I’ve bounced back so quickly!
> 
> That my immune system was able to fight It off so quickly.
> 
> I feel no shame in going to the  emergency room and being released 5 hours later.
> 
> I don’t even want to face time with my friends and family because they keep telling  me I don’t look sick and think I exaggerated my condition. Lol
> 
> I only wished I had sought  medical attention sooner instead of listening to and following stupid folk remedies.
> 
> I strongly believe that that’s what’s killing black people. Instead of seeking medical attention, they are following quackery.



Most black people are not into quackery. Medical racism is a thing.

That being said, IMO herbs and vitamin supplements are for building a healthy immune system and general good health. Once you have gotten sick then it is modern medicine’s turn.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> I’ve only taken antibiotics once in my life before so it’s not like I’ve been exposed to it a lot like many who take antibiotics at the drop of a hat.


That is excellent.  That and your youth helped you beat it.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shahala said:


> I only wished I had sought  medical attention sooner instead of listening to and following stupid folk remedies.
> 
> I strongly believe that that’s what’s killing black people. Instead of seeking medical attention, they are following quackery.


It depends on what the people are doing.  Hospitals are saying they are pretty much experimenting.  People are dying especially if they get to the point of needing a ventilator.   I believe improving the immune is important.   I am hesitant to say the people I know hospitalized are improving after I told families to ask the hospitals for this and that as well as take some supplements while there. What the hell are the hospitals doing that I have to ask for things?  I guess I'm experimenting too but wow.  Wow.  Ypu would be surprised actually.   Someone talked about bedsores, smelling, and so on a few posts ago.  Huh? How? Smh


----------



## Everything Zen

shelli4018 said:


> Think there’s some issue with the supply chain. Farmers have no way to transport commercial goods to the public. Though one would think that’s a simple problem for our government to fix.



Check with your local farmer’s markets. The news reported that our local one in Evanston will be opening this season enforcing social distancing rules which I think is a good thing. The prices may even be lower since I haven’t been in a few years bc the prices were outrageous IMHO.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

shelli4018 said:


> As for these persistent conspiracies about Covid being man made I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Why have we forgotten about The Plague (Black/Bubonic), Spanish Flu, Ebola? What is so suspicious about this one? It isn’t without precedent. How are folk focused on that but NOT bad actors taking advantage of a natural pestilence to harm us? That’s a “conspiracy” happening right in our faces. Maybe in this instance we need POC’s to blame?
> 
> 2. If Covid was made in a lab (it wasn’t) how would that change things?



Same questions I've wondered, especially question #2. Let's say for the sake of argument that it is man-made. Besides laying claim to some hollow victory of feeling more "woke" than the next person, how the heck does that change anything that's going on on the ground right now? Yall got they keys to the lab? A cure in your backpocket?

Truth is, there's probably other viruses laying wait deep in the sparsely populated areas, like Amazon that they're deforesting, for example, to trigger future pandemics to come.


----------



## Kanky

HappyAtLast said:


> This is not a comment in response to the protests. I think those people are idiots like their leader.
> 
> But regarding unemployment, I personally know at least 20 people in 2 different states who haven't received a dime from unemployment yet despite putting in applications over a month ago. Some still have not even been able to complete the application despite NUMEROUS attempts because the sites keep crashing or being taken offline for "maintenance." This whole system is a joke. The little stimulus that some got are going towards basic living expenses, but of course it will run out.



Another reason that they are allowing businesses to reopen is so that they can kick people off unemployment. Technically the business is allowed to operate even if no one will come in, so the employees are no longer on the government tab. It also helps the insurance industry avoid paying out the business interruption insurance claims. 
https://nypost.com/2020/04/24/chefs-fight-back-as-insurance-companies-deny-restaurants-payouts/


----------



## Lylddlebit

vevster said:


> There must be a bunch of mentally deficient people out there.


We have always known it...People are having a harder time sugarcoating and making excuses for  it now though.


----------



## shahala

Kanky said:


> Most black people are not into quackery. Medical racism is a thing.
> 
> That being said, IMO herbs and vitamin supplements are for building a healthy immune system and general good health. Once you have gotten sick then it is modern medicine’s turn.



I used to think that we weren’t into quackery.  Lol.

But for people to tell me, in all seriousness that putting an onion on my chest will cure me and putting onions in every room in the house is a cure.  And a lot of other crazy stuff.  To me that is quackery! 

I’m finding out about more and more  about church members  who died and were sick with this virus and in February and March

 The virus was really stalking our church.  Plus we did a lot of hugging and kissing during fellowship time.

One member who was found dead in her house  - she had her pots of garlic, orange rinds, onions etc on the stove, but never sought medical attention.  She thought she could cure herself.  Some can. Others can’t.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> That is excellent.  That and your youth helped you beat it.





vevster said:


> That is excellent.  That and your youth helped you beat it.



Vester, weird fact about me. I may have fallen off the supplement bandwagon but I don’t even take painkillers. I can be  in excruciating pain and just ride it out.  My mother would say to me how can you be in pain and not take medicine.  I always say that I want my body to be pure of medications so that when I really need them, they will work. Not rationale but the way I think.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shahala said:


> I’ve only taken antibiotics once in my life before so it’s not like I’ve been exposed  to it a lot like many who take antibiotics at the drop of a hat.



We're all getting more antibiotics than we realize through meat consumption.


----------



## UmSumayyah

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Cristina Cuomo?  Wife to news anchor Chris Cuomo?  The man who is isolated in his basement doing news while suffering from C19?  The one whose fever returned after being free of fever for 60 hours and was sooo close to meeting the 72 hour recommendation? Why is this really happening?  Are we part of theater?


He was seen out and about when he was supposedly isolated


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> He was seen out and about when he was supposedly isolated


Maybe he was headed to his doctor?


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> Vester, weird fact about me. I may have fallen off the supplement bandwagon but I don’t even take painkillers. I can be  in excruciating pain and just ride it out.  My mother would say to me how can you be in pain and not take medicine.  I always say that I wan
> want my body to be pure of medications so that when I really need them, they will work. Not rationale but the way I think.



Not a bad rationale at all.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shelli4018 said:


> The only folk saying we have enough PPE are the Trump administration, no?


Definitely trumpers but, in general, there's less coverage of the ppe situation. I think this is because the federal government has been. stealing the state's orders. There was a story last week on how Chicago was basically smuggling ppe into the country so the federal government wouldn't uncover it and keep it. Based on that I know ppe is still a problem.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is this really enough? I know guidelines have changed with covid-19 but wouldn't healthcare professionals normally change masks per patient with something this infectious?



Normally we would change masks per patient. We wear masks the whole shift even around other staff members so no need to change it per patient. Guidelines are dont touch your mask only to put on and take off. We wipe down our face shields each time we take it off so we wont have to wear the face shields throughout the shift. So we wipe it down as soon as we come out of the room or keep it on and go to the next room and just change our gown and gloves of course.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> Normally we would change masks per patient. We wear masks the whole shift even around other staff members so no need to change it per patient. Guidelines are dont touch your mask only to put on and take off. We wipe down our face shields each time we take it off so we wont have to wear the face shields throughout the shift. So we wipe it down as soon as we come out of the room or keep it on and go to the next room and just change our gown and gloves of course.


So there's no risk of exposing someone else by continuing to wear the same mask? I know most patients are assumed to be positive once they get to the hospital but I'm not understanding why now it's okay just because you're keeping it on the whole time. Sounds like it's safer for healthcare professionals but what about patients?


----------



## meka72

People are insane.


----------



## dancinstallion

shahala said:


> Don’t feel bad for me.
> 
> I’ve only taken antibiotics once in my life before so it’s not like I’ve been exposed  to it a lot like many who take antibiotics at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I feel happy for myself that I’ve bounced back so quickly!
> 
> That my immune system was able to fight It off so quickly.
> 
> I feel no shame in going to the  emergency room and being released 5 hours later.
> 
> I don’t even want to face time with my friends and family because they keep telling  me I don’t look sick and think I exaggerated my condition. Lol
> 
> I only wished I had sought  medical attention sooner instead of listening to and following stupid folk remedies.
> 
> I strongly believe that that’s what’s killing black people. Instead of seeking medical attention, they are following quackery.



 Naw sis,  what is killing black people is not listening to sound advice and other people not offering good advice.
A lot of black people think they know what is best so they dont listen to people who know more.
Obesity, hypertention and diabetes is what is really killing black people. Add covid to the mix. Most people act like diabetes and hypertension is so common that everybody has it so there is nothing to do about it.  NO!!!!! So I ask patients what did you do differently to treat your diabetes and hypertension? They did nothing but go about their regular lives until they needed medical help. Most dont even take their prescriptions as advised if they take it at all. Most dont even seek medical attention until it is too late or they seek it for stupid reasons looking for antibiotics cuz that cures everthing ya know.
Oh yea tylenol does too.

 I hate hearing Everybody has this disease or this doesn't work but when I ask them have they tried it and they havent. So what are we really talking about if you havent tried it.
There are studies to point to natural remedies but people arent going to listen. Ye shrug.
It is asking too much of people to use natural ways to lower BP or get healthy. It is asking too much for people to stop eating so much or get your foot or toes cut off. It is asking too much of a person to exercise just a little bit. 
People dont listen. 

 If half of the black people took nutrient dense food and supplementation seriously then they wouldnt be in the predicament and the outcomes would be much more positive.

People dont do anything when they feel themselves getting a cold they just let there body fight it off for 10+ days or longer. so I know they arent doing anything to prevent the onslaught of covid. Luckily most people are beating it without doing anything but I cant say the same for the people who are up here dying in droves or with multiple organ failure.


----------



## shahala

My pulse oximeter finally came.  My oxygen level is now 99 up from 98 when I was in the emergency room.  Yay for me!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

meka72 said:


> People are insane.
> View attachment 458565



And what are we supposed to  open our eyes to? That Obama somehow introduced the virus to the world? That  your president is trying to deflect blame from his shoddy handling of the virus?

That the man who supposedly knows more than anyone else just advised you to drink disinfectant to kill the virus?


----------



## Everything Zen

dancinstallion said:


> Naw sis,  what is killing black people is not listening to sound advice and other people not offering good advice.
> A lot of black people think they know what is best so they dont listen to people who know more.
> Obesity, hypertention and diabetes is what is really killing black people. Add covid to the mix. Most people act like diabetes and hypertension is so common that everybody has it so there is nothing to do about it.  NO!!!!! So I ask patients what did you do differently to treat your diabetes and hypertension? They did nothing but go about their regular lives until they needed medical help. Most dont even take their prescriptions as advised if they take it at all.
> I hate hearing Everybody has this disease or this doesn't work but when I ask them have they tried it and they havent. So what are we really talking about if you havent tried it.
> There are studies to point to natural remedies but people arent going to listen. Ye shrug.
> It is asking too much of people to use natural ways to lower BP. It is asking too.much for people to stop eating so much or get your foot cut off. It is asking too much of a person to exercise just a little bit.
> People dont listen.
> 
> If half of the black people took nutrient dense food and supplementation seriously then they wouldnt be in the predicament and the outcome would be much more positive.
> 
> People dont do anything when they feel themselves getting a cold they just let there body fight it off for 10+ days or longer. so I know they arent doing anything to prevent the onslaught of covid. Luckily most people are beating it without doing anything but I cant say the same for the people who are up here dying in droves or with multiple organ failure.



Thank you sis bc I don’t have the strength.


----------



## dancinstallion

shahala said:


> I used to think that we weren’t into quackery.  Lol.
> 
> But for people to tell me, in all seriousness that putting an onion on my chest will cure me and putting onions in every room in the house is a cure.  And a lot of other crazy stuff.  To me that is quackery!
> 
> I’m finding out about more and more  about church members  who died and were sick with this virus and in February and March
> 
> The virus was really stalking our church.  Plus we did a lot of hugging and kissing during fellowship time.
> 
> One member who was found dead in her house  - she had her pots of garlic, orange rinds, garlic etc on the stove, but never sought medical attention.  She thought she could cure herself.  Some can. Others can’t.



A black nurse told me that a pastor from her country told them to put warm shea butter on her chest and throat to help prevent or cure covid.   she was really serious too.   I said I love shea butter for my hair and skin but thats it. Do you think she would have believed me if I told her that her pastor was wrong?


----------



## shahala

dancinstallion said:


> A nurse told me that a pastor from her country told them to put warm shea butter on her chest and throat to help prevent or cure covid.   she was really serious too.   I said I love shea butter for my hair and skin but thats it. Do you think she would have believed me if I told her that her pastor was wrong?



You know we always believe the pastor! Lol.  

I can’t laugh too hard because  the same night I went  to the emergency room , I was in the kitchen leaning over a pot with lemon and orange rinds, garlic and onions salt etc trying to breathe it in because my mom sent me a video where this guy said this concoction cured his son. I was so weak, my face almost fell into the pot lol


----------



## Ganjababy

What do you mean by this statement? 





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Nutrients do more than that.  *Healthcare does not know the great benefits of nutrients yet.   *
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3166406/


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> So there's no risk of exposing someone else by continuing to wear the same mask? I know most patients are assumed to be positive once they get to the hospital but I'm not understanding why now it's okay just because you're keeping it on the whole time. Sounds like it's safer for healthcare professionals but what about patients?



Some of us wear surgical masks over our N95, so I change the surgical mask often. 
All patients are covid positive in this hospital. There is only one unit that is for non covid patients and only staff members that work in that unit are allowed in there and they have a separate entry. So I can not say how they are using their ppe in there.



shahala said:


> You know we always believe the pastor! Lol.
> 
> I can’t laugh too hard because  the same night I went  to the emergency room , I was in the kitchen leaning over a pot with lemon and orange rinds, garlic and onions salt etc trying to breathe it in because my mom sent me a video where this guy said this concoction cured his son. I was so weak, my face almost fell into the pot lol



 you were supposed to drink that. I know the video probably didnt tell you to drink it though.  just inhale it like the lysol inhaler.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ganjababy said:


> What do you mean by this statement?


Just that some, not all, minimize the benefits of vitamins and supplements even when pubmed says otherwise.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kanky said:


> Another reason that they are allowing businesses to reopen is so that they can kick people off unemployment. Technically the business is allowed to operate even if no one will come in, so the employees are no longer on the government tab. It also helps the insurance industry avoid paying out the business interruption insurance claims.
> https://nypost.com/2020/04/24/chefs-fight-back-as-insurance-companies-deny-restaurants-payouts/


I will have to search but I heard via a news report that unemployment continues after returning to work.   I am not sure for how long or how much.  Can anyone back this claim up?


----------



## OhTall1

meka72 said:


> People are insane.
> View attachment 458565


Doesn't that equal 18?


----------



## Kalia1

meka72 said:


> People are insane.
> View attachment 458565



Somebody Can’t Count


----------



## Reinventing21

But 6 +7 +5 = 18 tho....

More like 'Open your calculator!'

No wonder they're drinking bleach...



meka72 said:


> People are insane.
> View attachment 458565


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I will have to search but I heard via a news report that unemployment continues after returning to work.   I am not sure for how long or how much.  Can anyone back this claim up?


I think this applies if you're underemployed but I don't know how low your income has to be to get both income and unemployment.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*1,000 People Attend Chicago House Party During Coronavirus Pandemic*
4/26/20

If you had any doubt cases of coronavirus are about to explode because of reckless conduct, check out this video and all doubts will be swiftly erased.

1,000 people ignored the stern warnings of doctors and scientists in a city that has been ravaged by the virus ... and jammed into a house on the westside of Chi-Town.

You see what looks like around 100 people in just one room, dancing as music blares in the background. The rest of the house was also packed with people. It goes without saying but there is no visible social distancing ... none.

One of the partygoers told MTO News, "I'm not worried about [the coronavirus] . . . but if I didn't have it before, I probably got it now. Oh well."

Fact is ... things are coming apart at the seams. Scores of Los Angelenos were out and about Saturday, and anecdotally we can say ... the majority were not wearing masks.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^I don't have a problem with it.  I hope they stay well.


----------



## dancinstallion

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^I don't have a problem with it.  I hope they stay well.



Why dont you have a problem with it?





TrulyBlessed said:


> *1,000 People Attend Chicago House Party During Coronavirus Pandemic*
> 4/26/20
> 
> If you had any doubt cases of coronavirus are about to explode because of reckless conduct, check out this video and all doubts will be swiftly erased.
> 
> 1,000 people ignored the stern warnings of doctors and scientists in a city that has been ravaged by the virus ... and jammed into a house on the westside of Chi-Town.
> 
> You see what looks like around 100 people in just one room, dancing as music blares in the background. The rest of the house was also packed with people. It goes without saying but there is no visible social distancing ... none.
> 
> One of the partygoers told MTO News, "I'm not worried about [the coronavirus] . . . but if I didn't have it before, I probably got it now. Oh well."
> 
> Fact is ... things are coming apart at the seams. Scores of Los Angelenos were out and about Saturday, and anecdotally we can say ... the majority were not wearing masks.




I told yall black people dont listen.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dancinstallion said:


> Why dont you have a problem with it?



After some time learning more about this novel virus, although symptoms are much worse than the flu for some, the mortality rate is becoming similar to flu as more and more people are tested positive and are asymptomatic.  I'm not afraid of anything like that. I will use precaution and eat nutrient dense foods and supplements that boost my immune system.  I will suggest the same to my friends.  I will also encourage the sick to try to get symptoms under control before you have to go to the hospital.  I am appalled nurses are not changing masks (unless all patients test positive as that is understandable).  People are not walking in hospitals, not boosting immune in hospitals, or even strengthening lungs in hospitals.  I digress.  Ultimately, I do not want to take away anyone's natural given freedom.  If we take away the rights at this time after learning a little more about this virus, then do the same for the flu that has been around forever and still a pathetic vaccine for it.
Speaking of vaccines,  I will refuse.


----------



## shelli4018

UmSumayyah said:


> He was seen out and about when he was supposedly isolated


Fake news. Trolls had a field day spreading that online.


----------



## vevster

Only 367 people died today in NY from covid-19.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> Maybe he was headed to his doctor?


Outside with two women and some children in the Hampton or summin


----------



## shelli4018

Most of the outlets reporting the Cuomo story are right wing. However the Daily Beast reported a confrontation between Chris and a neighbor around Easter. Some guy taunted Cuomo while he was standing in his yard. That’s it. That’s the controversy.

Chris has a wife and 17 year old daughter. I assume those are the two women you’re referring to.


----------



## nycutiepie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> For those with glasses that fog when wearing masks. Hopefully one of these tips works: https://www.nytimes.com/article/glasses-fog-wearing-mask-coronavirus.html
> 
> But I am LOL at the last line in the article about fogging being less of an issue as summer approaches. I live in South Florida. It's 90 degrees outside and my glasses were still fogging up, lol. Maybe it was the temperature contrast between air conditioned buildings and my warm breath from the mask, lol.


Thank you for this


----------



## vevster

This is scary. I want our medical folk to chime in on this one.


----------



## B_Phlyy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^I don't have a problem with it.  I hope they stay well.



They were at a house party on the west side of Chicago. They definitely won't stay well.

Will they all die from COVID? No, but definitely not stay well.


----------



## Everything Zen

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> After some time learning more about this novel virus, although symptoms are much worse than the flu for some, the mortality rate is becoming similar to flu as more and more people are tested positive and are asymptomatic.  I'm not afraid of anything like that. I will use precaution and eat nutrient dense foods and supplements that boost my immune system.  I will suggest the same to my friends.  I will also encourage the sick to try to get symptoms under control before you have to go to the hospital.  I am appalled nurses are not changing masks (unless all patients test positive as that is understandable).  People are not walking in hospitals, not boosting immune in hospitals, or even strengthening lungs in hospitals.  I digress.  Ultimately, I do not want to take away anyone's natural given freedom.  If we take away the rights at this time after learning a little more about this virus, then do the same for the flu that has been around forever and still a pathetic vaccine for it.
> Speaking of vaccines,  I will refuse.



I read 8 “I” statements in this post. Not trying to call you out sis but this is an example of the problem.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

So I’ve been wondering why bats and not other animals? This article sheds some light on why bats are a large source of viruses.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/26/health/virus-hunters-bat-cave-coronavirus-hnk-intl/index.html


----------



## Jmartjrmd

vevster said:


> This is scary. I want are medical folk to chime in on this one.


I'm sure some of this is true however I don't think it's right to put it all on the nurses.  Folks love to make the nurse the scapegoat.   Nurses do not write orders they simply carry them out.  They can make suggestions but often sometimes the MD doesn't listen.   
From the ICU nurses that I know that have gone to NYC it's an impossible situation.  They've gone from 2 icu patients to 10 ICU patients.  Or med surg nurses taking 10 to I've head as much as 16 patients because they were so short.  I don't care how super nurse you are you cannot give good care trying to care for 17 patients.
Also some of the drugs she mentioned are experimental and nurses do not prescribe what drugs a patient gets and some of them are having adverse side effects causing more complications than they are helping, the most  often I've heard is heart arrhythmias which can be deadly and increase the risk of patient having clots that could lead to stroke or other terrible things.   I've heard the plasma infusions are doing a lot of good they are just not widely available.  
I do know nurses were putting iv pumps outside the room.  I did mention a few pages back that would result in less contact with the patient.  In a normal setting you should be in that patient's room every hour to check those lines, to turn every 2 hours to constantly reassess a critical patient.  When enough ppe is available that is ideal.  But when a patient is on a precaution that requires gown, gloves, mask you need to suit up to go in and do something as simple as turn off a IV pump.  I know we go against protocol sometimes and throw on some gloves and a mask to turn off a pump but people are more afraid to do that now and if while you're in there you need to actually touch the patient you are screwed if you're not properly protected.
And let's be real.  These changes in protocol are coming from the top down so if we want to put the blame somewhere  it starts there.  Those decision makers are often not medical people at all.
Now that NYC is reporting less patients being admitted they are cancelling all that extra help they had brought in.  They also said nurses and doctors could work off any state license but that order is being cancelled come May 7th where originally it had an ending date of end of June.  So essentially all those temporary nurses and others there now will find themselves out of a job come May 7th if NY board doesnt process their licenses before that.
To add when the crisis first started some nurses were inflating their credentials chasing those 5k a week checks so I can see how the standard care and lack of critical thinking would be a problem.  They were not checking into what skills the nurse said they had.  Essentially you fill out a skills checklist and you can put anything you want.  if you did a skill 1 time you could call yourself proficient if you wanted to.  The goal of the staffing agencies was to get as many of their nurses up there as possible to collect them coins.  Nurses from all.over were quitting their staff jobs to travel there to make that bank.  The hospitals were not checking resumes and work history they were counting on the travel companies to do that for them.  The hospitals were accepting pretty much anyone who submitted.  Greed is what caused unskilled workers to be placed in situations they couldnt handle or had no experience in. 
They were also letting senior nursing students and 4th year med students graduate early and "work".  These folks are in no way,  shape or form ready to take on critical patients or a heavy non critical load either.  
As for cpap, bipap, cannula etc every patient is different.  Sometimes you less invasive wont cut it.  I hate to keep using me as an example but I had ARDS which is what a lot of C19 patients are getting.  When I came off the vent the first time and onto bipap I was Struggling so bad my lungs just weren't ready.  My sats quickly dropped from 80s to 30s and I had to be intubated again.  
Overall from what I've heard I still think these men and women are brave heroes that can only do so much with what they have. IMO  95% of healthcare workers genuinely want to do a good job and save lives so my hat still goes off to those fighting it.  I havent seen or heard stories of them sitting around twirling their thumbs.
I have heard they are not aggressively coding people and limiting how long they will run a code.  
It's a sad situation all around for everyone involved.  It could of been handled better absolutely.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've been ordering groceries from Kroger for pickup to keep away from crowds and minimize risk as much as possible. Today would've made my second pickup. The first time they called earlier in the day telling me to come an hour later than then the scheduled pick up time. This wasn't a problem but once I got there I had to wait maybe 45 minutes. I'm not a complainer and I understand this is new territory for everyone so I didn't let it faze me.
> 
> Today my pick up was scheduled for 3pm. Shortly after noon I got a voice message informing me they had technical issues and they needed me to come tomorrow at 10am instead. About an hour later I got a text and email reminding me to pick up my order at 3pm today. I called to make sure tomorrow is the actual pick up date and ended up being disconnected after listening to a long automated message and waiting for someone to pick up. I'll be there tomorrow at 10 but I'm feeling more and more like its not a reliable option. Before Instacart never had any delivery dates available in my area but I checked just now and that's changed so next time I'll either go that route or try to pick up from a different Kroger.



My Kroger pick up today was bad. They called at 6:40am to remind me of my pick up but, instead of it being at 10am like the voice message said yesterday, it was between 9-10am. I was annoyed because the call woke me up but I got to the store with 5 or 10 minutes to spare. Then I waited close to an hour before they came out with my groceries and I ended up with no meat. We didn't order much but there should've been a large pack of pork chops and another pack of chicken thighs. Neither was in the order. My online total was $160 but my actual receipt total was just under $80. That's how much stuff was missing from my order.

I wonder if it could be a supply chain issue since processing plants are closing but I'm inclined to believe it's a store-level problem. I may try a different Kroger before ditching them altogether.


----------



## vevster

Jmartjrmd said:


> I'm sure some of this is true however I don't think it's right to put it all on the nurses.  Folks love to make the nurse the scapegoat.   Nurses do not write orders they simply carry them out.  They can make suggestions but often sometimes the MD doesn't listen.
> From the ICU nurses that I know that have gone to NYC it's an impossible situation.  They've gone from 2 icu patients to 10 ICU patients.  Or med surg nurses taking 10 to I've head as much as 16 patients because they were so short.  I don't care how super nurse you are you cannot give good care trying to care for 17 patients.
> Also some of the drugs she mentioned are experimental and nurses do not prescribe what drugs a patient gets and some of them are having adverse side effects causing more complications than they are helping, the most  often I've heard is heart arrhythmias which can be deadly and increase the risk of patient having clots that could lead to stroke or other terrible things.   I've heard the plasma infusions are doing a lot of good they are just not widely available.
> I do know nurses were putting iv pumps outside the room.  I did mention a few pages back that would result in less contact with the patient.  In a normal setting you should be in that patient's room every hour to check those lines, to turn every 2 hours to constantly reassess a critical patient.  When enough ppe is available that is ideal.  But when a patient is on a precaution that requires gown, gloves, mask you need to suit up to go in and do something as simple as turn off a IV pump.  I know we go against protocol sometimes and throw on some gloves and a mask to turn off a pump but people are more afraid to do that now and if while you're in there you need to actually touch the patient you are screwed if you're not properly protected.
> And let's be real.  These changes in protocol are coming from the top down so if we want to put the blame somewhere  it starts there.  Those decision makers are often not medical people at all.
> Now that NYC is reporting less patients being admitted they are cancelling all that extra help they had brought in.  They also said nurses and doctors could work off any state license but that order is being cancelled come May 7th where originally it had an ending date of end of June.  So essentially all those temporary nurses and others there now will find themselves out of a job come May 7th if NY board doesnt process their licenses before that.
> To add when the crisis first started some nurses were inflating their credentials chasing those 5k a week checks so I can see how the standard care and lack of critical thinking would be a problem.  They were not checking into what skills the nurse said they had.  Essentially you fill out a skills checklist and you can put anything you want.  if you did a skill 1 time you could call yourself proficient if you wanted to.  The goal of the staffing agencies was to get as many of their nurses up there as possible to collect them coins.  Nurses from all.over were quitting their staff jobs to travel there to make that bank.  The hospitals were not checking resumes and work history they were counting on the travel companies to do that for them.  The hospitals were accepting pretty much anyone who submitted.  Greed is what caused unskilled workers to be placed in situations they couldnt handle or had no experience in.
> They were also letting senior nursing students and 4th year med students graduate early and "work".  These folks are in no way,  shape or form ready to take on critical patients or a heavy non critical load either.
> As for cpap, bipap, cannula etc every patient is different.  Sometimes you less invasive wont cut it.  I hate to keep using me as an example but I had ARDS which is what a lot of C19 patients are getting.  When I came off the vent the first time and onto bipap I was Struggling so bad my lungs just weren't ready.  My sats quickly dropped from 80s to 30s and I had to be intubated again.
> Overall from what I've heard I still think these men and women are brave heroes that can only do so much with what they have. IMO  95% of healthcare workers genuinely want to do a good job and save lives so my hat still goes off to those fighting it.  I havent seen or heard stories of them sitting around twirling their thumbs.
> I have heard they are not aggressively coding people and limiting how long they will run a code.
> It's a sad situation all around for everyone involved.  It could of been handled better absolutely.


Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## Sally.

Chicoro said:


> Can anyone share what they are doing to level up their vitamin D levels?


Why not go outside daily and get some sun???


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Sally. said:


> Why not go outside daily and get some sun???


Yes sun but to add to Sally's suggestion  fish/seafood and whole eggs.
I have a script I take once a week.  That's all I do.


----------



## vevster

I'm helping a colleague get his levels up.  It is critical. I like the HAMMER approach.  As told by a doctor in India -- 50,000- 60,000 IUs for 3 days then down to a daily dose.  I personally am doing 15,000 IUs daily for the duration of the pandemic.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> This is scary. I want our medical folk to chime in on this one.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Everything Zen said:


> I read 8 “I” statements in this post. Not trying to call you out sis but this is an example of the problem.


Fair enough.  Everyone else stay in place.  I  will go out.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Jmartjrmd said:


> I'm sure some of this is true however I don't think it's right to put it all on the nurses.  Folks love to make the nurse the scapegoat.   Nurses do not write orders they simply carry them out.  They can make suggestions but often sometimes the MD doesn't listen.
> From the ICU nurses that I know that have gone to NYC it's an impossible situation.  They've gone from 2 icu patients to 10 ICU patients.  Or med surg nurses taking 10 to I've head as much as 16 patients because they were so short.  I don't care how super nurse you are you cannot give good care trying to care for 17 patients.
> Also some of the drugs she mentioned are experimental and nurses do not prescribe what drugs a patient gets and some of them are having adverse side effects causing more complications than they are helping, the most  often I've heard is heart arrhythmias which can be deadly and increase the risk of patient having clots that could lead to stroke or other terrible things.   I've heard the plasma infusions are doing a lot of good they are just not widely available.
> I do know nurses were putting iv pumps outside the room.  I did mention a few pages back that would result in less contact with the patient.  In a normal setting you should be in that patient's room every hour to check those lines, to turn every 2 hours to constantly reassess a critical patient.  When enough ppe is available that is ideal.  But when a patient is on a precaution that requires gown, gloves, mask you need to suit up to go in and do something as simple as turn off a IV pump.  I know we go against protocol sometimes and throw on some gloves and a mask to turn off a pump but people are more afraid to do that now and if while you're in there you need to actually touch the patient you are screwed if you're not properly protected.
> And let's be real.  These changes in protocol are coming from the top down so if we want to put the blame somewhere  it starts there.  Those decision makers are often not medical people at all.
> Now that NYC is reporting less patients being admitted they are cancelling all that extra help they had brought in.  They also said nurses and doctors could work off any state license but that order is being cancelled come May 7th where originally it had an ending date of end of June.  So essentially all those temporary nurses and others there now will find themselves out of a job come May 7th if NY board doesnt process their licenses before that.
> To add when the crisis first started some nurses were inflating their credentials chasing those 5k a week checks so I can see how the standard care and lack of critical thinking would be a problem.  They were not checking into what skills the nurse said they had.  Essentially you fill out a skills checklist and you can put anything you want.  if you did a skill 1 time you could call yourself proficient if you wanted to.  The goal of the staffing agencies was to get as many of their nurses up there as possible to collect them coins.  Nurses from all.over were quitting their staff jobs to travel there to make that bank.  The hospitals were not checking resumes and work history they were counting on the travel companies to do that for them.  The hospitals were accepting pretty much anyone who submitted.  Greed is what caused unskilled workers to be placed in situations they couldnt handle or had no experience in.
> They were also letting senior nursing students and 4th year med students graduate early and "work".  These folks are in no way,  shape or form ready to take on critical patients or a heavy non critical load either.
> As for cpap, bipap, cannula etc every patient is different.  Sometimes you less invasive wont cut it.  I hate to keep using me as an example but I had ARDS which is what a lot of C19 patients are getting.  When I came off the vent the first time and onto bipap I was Struggling so bad my lungs just weren't ready.  My sats quickly dropped from 80s to 30s and I had to be intubated again.
> Overall from what I've heard I still think these men and women are brave heroes that can only do so much with what they have. IMO  95% of healthcare workers genuinely want to do a good job and save lives so my hat still goes off to those fighting it.  I havent seen or heard stories of them sitting around twirling their thumbs.
> I have heard they are not aggressively coding people and limiting how long they will run a code.
> It's a sad situation all around for everyone involved.  It could of been handled better absolutely.


Thank you for this viewpoint.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> the mortality rate is becoming similar to flu as more and more people are tested positive and are asymptomatic.


This is not true, but you know I agree about the supplements.


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> After some time learning more about this novel virus, although symptoms are much worse than the flu for some, the mortality rate is becoming similar to flu as more and more people are tested positive and are asymptomatic.



Mortality rates is not the entire story. There are reports of strokes and lung damage from people who did not die. The mortality rate is higher than the flu, and the coronavirus antibodies tests are not very accurate and have a high rate of false positives. Go out if you want to (YOLO and all that) but please stop spreading falsehoods.


----------



## vevster

> *A virologist’s take on Zinc and COVID-19*
> The email was one that James A. Robb sent to friends and family. He is University of Colorado School of Medicine MD, a pathologist, and molecular virologist who, while at the University of California, San Diego in the 1970s, did pioneering work in understanding coronaviruses. He wrote:
> 
> _Stock up now with zinc lozenges. These lozenges have been proven to be effective in blocking coronavirus (and most other viruses) from multiplying in your throat and nasopharynx. Use as directed several times each day when you begin to feel ANY “cold-like” symptoms beginning. It is best to lie down and let the lozenge dissolve in the back of your throat and nasopharynx. Cold-Eeze lozenges is one brand available, but there are other brands available._


----------



## meka72

MomofThreeBoys said:


> So I’ve been wondering why bats and not other animals? This article sheds some light on why bats are a large source of viruses.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/26/health/virus-hunters-bat-cave-coronavirus-hnk-intl/index.html


That was a really interesting read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shelli4018

This was a great clip discussing the efficacy of our current treatment protocol for Covid:


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kanky said:


> Mortality rates is not the entire story. There are reports of strokes and lung damage from people who did not die. The mortality rate is higher than the flu, and the coronavirus antibodies tests are not very accurate and have a high rate of false positives. Go out if you want to (YOLO and all that) but please stop spreading falsehoods.


Point out the falsehoods.


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> Why not go outside daily and get some sun???



I live in France, in an apartment. The country is on lock down. You have to have a signed, dated paper showing where you live, where you are going , what day it is and when you leave your house. You have a set amount of time to go shopping, see a doctor. Although I can go out daily, I must have a completed paper to do so.

More importantly, if one is greatly deficient in vitamin D, it is not enough to go outside to get your levels up.  I was given a doctor's prescription the last time to get bring my levels up.


----------



## Layluh

Kanky said:


> Mortality rates is not the entire story. There are reports of strokes and lung damage from people who did not die. The mortality rate is higher than the flu, and the coronavirus antibodies tests are not very accurate and have a high rate of false positives. Go out if you want to (YOLO and all that) but please stop spreading falsehoods.


Right? I started questioning stuff when i read first hand accounts of people being damn near dead but unable to be admitted to a hospital unless they needed intubation AND THEY REPORTED THESE CASES AS MILD. just cause they didnt need to be admitted. Now people who dont need to be admitted are having strokes?  Is this still considered mild? 

Now scarface and others are on dialysis after they thought they were in the clear. What kind of ****ing virus is this? I dont want no parts of this virus. Im introverted and am perfectly fine with staying home.


----------



## Lute

@vevster
The IG post hurt my heart. I couldn't finish listening to it. I had a feeling that this could happen  and I heard that something similar that happened in Italy and in China. The Nurses and Doctors NYHS were put in an impossible situation, which could *all have been prevented*.


I hope after this pass. Instead of the government investing their money into war, they need to invest it into Health and Hospitals.


@shelli4018  Alot of the doctors and nurses in other parts of the world, were thinking about this too.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Chicoro said:


> I live in France, in an apartment. The country is on lock down. You have to have a signed, dated paper showing where you live, where you are going , what day it is and when you leave your house. You have a set amount of time to go shopping, see a doctor. Although I can go out daily, I must have a completed paper to do so.
> 
> More importantly, if one is greatly deficient in vitamin D, it is not enough to go outside to get your levels up.  I was given a doctor's prescription the last time to get bring my levels up.


Oh my.  That seems horrible!  Getting permission that is.


----------



## Lute

Chicoro said:


> More importantly, if one is greatly deficient in vitamin D, it is not enough to go outside to get your levels up.  I was given a doctor's prescription the last time to get bring my levels up.



I remember, asking my doctor if  the Sun helps you create vitamin d. Wouldn't tanning booths be useful. My doctor, responded "I wish, it doesn't and it causes more harm than good". 
I wonder, if the people who have dark complexions that live in very sunny areas suffer from Vitamin D.


----------



## shelli4018

Lute said:


> @vevster
> The IG post hurt my heart. I couldn't finish listening to it. I had a feeling that this could happen  and I heard that something similar that happened in Italy and in China. The Nurses and Doctors NYHS were put in an impossible situation, which could *all have been prevented*.
> 
> 
> I hope after this pass. Instead of the government investing their money into war, they need to invest it into Health and Hospitals.
> 
> 
> @shelli4018  Alot of the doctors and nurses in other parts of the world, were thinking about this too.


There’s so much we don’t know about this virus. Focus on reducing co-morbidity seems like a good use of time though.

Gov. Cuomo just mentioned 32% of Latinos tested positive for Covid in NYC. I’m assuming he’s referring to the sample mentioned a few days ago where they were looking for folk with antibodies.


----------



## Ganjababy

They can but its not common because of year round sunshine unlike colder countries with less sun in the winter 





Lute said:


> I remember, asking my doctor if  the Sun helps you create vitamin d. Wouldn't tanning booths be useful. My doctor, responded "I wish, it doesn't and it causes more harm than good".
> *I wonder, if the people who have dark complexions that live in very sunny areas suffer from Vitamin D*.



Darker skin people who live in cold countries with less sun during winter need vitamin d supplementation. Sitting out in the sun is not enough. In the the UK vutamin d supplementation is part of the public health initiative for black and mixed children.


----------



## Kanky

A lot of the Covid-19 antibody tests are not accurate. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/24/health/coronavirus-antibody-tests.html

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/24/poli...ating-covid-19-antibody-tests-invs/index.html

So when people say that a lot more people have had this and it is not that serious then which tests told them that? What is the false positive rate of the test that they used?


----------



## UmSumayyah

shelli4018 said:


> Most of the outlets reporting the Cuomo story are right wing. However the Daily Beast reported a confrontation between Chris and a neighbor around Easter. Some guy taunted Cuomo while he was standing in his yard. That’s it. That’s the controversy.
> 
> Chris has a wife and 17 year old daughter. I assume those are the two women you’re referring to.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Medical doctors, physician assistants, nurse practitioners, nurses, respiratory therapists, paramedics, medical technologists, medical researchers, dentists, and others, *what are your opinion about all that is going on*?



Viruses are part of the human experience and always will be. Same for plagues, illnesses, etc. History has always shown when civilizations expand, or cities get larger, they manage to wipe itself out or implode or be diminished just because they are living in close proximity. The Mayans, Aztecs, Bubonic Plague, even Leprosy in the Levant. Nothing new is under the sun. Ecclesiastes 1:9 

There WAS an infrastructure pre-Obama, that we can track to the G.H.W Bush days. He is the reason why Incident Command system for Emerging Pandemics, Natural and unnatural Disasters, and FEMA courses for Public Health and Medical Staff exist. GW. Bush, Clinton (especially Clinton) and Obama built on it and left a beautiful framework....all Trump had to do was respond and run with it. (Because of the above scripture....the blueprint has already been made---over and over again)

Because Republicans today aren't the Republicans of the Bush era, and in the throes of a power grab that was crafted slowly by some of the biggest minds that you'll never hear of (not the Illuminati, not the Rothschilds, etc), we will be back to feudalism run by an Oligarchy instead. Because Republicans of the Bush era wanted Balance, no blood in the streets and they didn't want to be associated with massive poverty, illness (research the millions GW Bush threw into AIDS and pregnancy in Africa) and blood in the streets, they threw money in the form of little bones to the populace. The Trump era republicans are not hiding their hands...they are using their Power to keep the people off the Government. We are currently in a No-Win situation (open the economy or not but ppl will starve if not, but its not safe and on and on again) because of the system that allowed this to happen. Including lack of participating with voting (cause they convinced us our vote didn't count---something they wanted and has worked). The reason Trump has and continues to get away with something that the republians of the past wouldn't tolerate is because their plan is almost complete. They want to leave all the resources to those in power (certain gov't officials, the top 0.1%---no the actual 1%--too big), and they are not caring if people have no food stamps, pension, retirement, social security, medicare, etc...If you are out on the streets, its your fault bc you didn't plan.
Playing THEIR GAME....by 1) not depeding on the govt, setting your kids up to OWN not be employed by someone, protecting yourself at all cost is the name of the game. Sounds myopic...but I want everyone's eyes open.
That's my opinion....

These type of forums and discussions are critical. No need to take chances and I love that everyone here is pretty like-minded about the risks of this disease. Those who doubt are really playing into their hands....

And this MAY be man-made....it doesn't matter. It could be a happy accident that they are capitalizing on. Still have to be wise and protect yourself and family.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> *New York City hospitals cancel temporary workers as coronavirus cases stabilize*
> Deena Beasley
> Kristina Cooke
> Published: Apr 15 at 12:25 p.m.
> SUBSCRIBE | LOG IN
> 
> By Deena Beasley and Kristina Cooke
> 
> (Reuters) - Staffing agencies, which have deployed thousands of healthcare workers in recent weeks to jobs at hospitals in New York City and other areas hit hard by the coronavirus, say some of those temporary workers are no longer needed.
> 
> The trend, coupled with a flattening in the number of New Yorkers hospitalized with coronavirus infection, reinforces the sense that New York may have reached the peak of the health crisis.
> 
> "We have had to reassign some of our travelers who were going to New York," San Diego-based staffing firm Aya Healthcare said in an emailed statement.
> 
> Demand for "travel nurses" jumped during March and early April in cities like New Orleans, and especially New York, which saw the nation's largest spike in cases of COVID-19, the deadly respiratory disease caused by the novel coronavirus.
> 
> 
> But New York, which ramped up its hospital bed capacity to around 90,000, has had only about 18,000 patients hospitalized for the past several days.
> 
> "We are seeing contracts in New York get cancelled," Lindsey Scott, a spokeswoman for staffing agency Trusted Health, said in an email. "The hospitals in New York hired a ton of travelers as the crisis started to ramp up, and then either had more nurses than they needed, or in some cases, more than they could ingest into the system."
> 
> She said Trusted Health had "multiple nurses who left their families and in some cases full-time jobs," to travel to New York, only to find that they were no longer needed.
> 
> Karla Guerra, 27, an emergency room nurse from Arizona, said her contract at New York's Mount Sinai hospital system was abruptly canceled on Monday, the day she completed her onsite orientation. She had expected to earn $32,000 for eight weeks' work.
> 
> Now, she is $3,000 out of pocket for her travel and first month's rent, and is trying to find a new contract as soon as possible.
> 
> "Every day I am here I am losing money," she said. "It's disappointing because I came out here with the intention to help but unfortunately things didn’t pan out."
> 
> Mount Sinai did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> Northwell Health, a 23-hospital system in New York, said it was still hiring temporary nurses, and planned to bring in about 100 next week.
> 
> Trusted Health said it was doing everything it could to redeploy canceled nurses to new contracts, particularly if they are willing to go to another state like Michigan, where job openings have surged.
> 
> CALL FOR HELP
> 
> New York Governor Andrew Cuomo called last month for medical workers across the country to come to New York and help out in caring for the growing numbers of COVID-19 patients.
> 
> To date, around 93,000 medical professionals have signed up through New York's online volunteer portal, some 81,000 have had their credentials vetted and about 12,000 have been referred to hospitals, according to Cuomo spokesman Jason Conwall.
> 
> Those efforts are separate from the short-term employment contracts facilitated by agencies like Aya and Trusted Health, which routinely operate to provide hospitals with licensed professionals to fill short-term staffing needs.
> 
> Cuomo said on Tuesday the total number of people hospitalized with COVID-19 in the state fell for the first time since the onset of the outbreak, a sign the state at the epicenter may be at the peak of its crisis.
> 
> He said that a total of 18,697 people were hospitalized across New York, down from 18,825 a day earlier and the first tick lower since the crisis began.
> 
> U.S. deaths from the virus topped 25,300 on Tuesday, doubling in one week, according to a Reuters tally. So far this week, deaths have increased by about 7% per day on average compared with 14% last week and 30% many days in March. Cases this week are up an average of 5% per day compared with 7.8% last week and 30% per day in March.
> 
> In March, many U.S. hospitals were looking to augment their staff in preparation for a surge of coronavirus patients at the same time some healthcare workers were having to be quarantined after being exposed to the virus.
> 
> Trusted Health said at that time that nurses were being offered contracts at nearly double their typical pay rates.
> 
> (Reporting by Deena Beasley and Kristina Cooke; Editing by Lincoln Feast and Peter


They will soon find work when these small areas finally surge. Florida is surging in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale Area, and in North FL we are seeing a few sick people (I had my first very VERY sick COVID+ mom come through who had been to ICU) here and there, and have scouted a place to make a field hospital.

Also---This is exactly how we are taught in an Incident Command System....there is a ramping up, plan, expand, and then ramp down resources. The plan is to NOT have to call in resources for months and months on end. So its normal to see the extra resources called in suddenly not needed for now. When you need extra resources for months and months on end, its a sign we consider apocalyptic. Because there is no break...just constant work...and that's not ideal... Now she can pull back and rest a bit or find work elsewhere....she will also likely be needed in NYC come fall/winter for the 2nd wave.


----------



## Kanky

Layluh said:


> Right? I started questioning stuff when i read first hand accounts of people being damn near dead but unable to be admitted to a hospital unless they needed intubation AND THEY REPORTED THESE CASES AS MILD. just cause they didnt need to be admitted. Now people who dont need to be admitted are having strokes?  Is this still considered mild?
> 
> Now scarface and others are on dialysis after they thought they were in the clear. What kind of ****ing virus is this? I dont want no parts of this virus. Im introverted and am perfectly fine with staying home.


They count anything short of ending up in the ICU on a vent as mild. The hospitals were turning away people without breathing difficulties and some these people are dying of strokes and heart attacks from the blood clots later. They still don’t know much about this virus and the side effects and they have yet to figure out any effective treatment. 

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...w-the-coronavirus-is-killing-us.html#comments


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> At this point in the game testing positive means nothing to me.  Amazon warehouse is fine.  Media is absolutely winning.  If I could go in the future and read this history in the making...
> 
> I expected at 6 weeks in, that we would have some powerful information by now.  Every thing is on repeat.  Even the death toll is highly inflated.  Since heathcare industy is including nearly anyone who died in the last six weeks as C19 flu, *I will give my own random number that only about 500 died of true complications of this flu.*  How about that!


Nah----Its POSSIBLY inflated as far as the CAUSE of death...But ppl are dying of SOMETHING related to COVID-19 that wouldn't have caused them to die otherwise. The morgues, fridge trucks aren't spiked with a bunch of people dead of diabetes and blood pressure and heart issues alone. We fix that ALL THE TIME. They are not testing every single person sick in the hospital for the sake of confirmation because there isn't always a need. Funeral homes everywhere are absolutely swamped. In most areas. The fact that the funeral homes can't work fast enough is a sign of the situation.

Plus---and here is the sad part...these people are somehow dying SO QUICK after symptoms. They are literally admitted, in the ICU within 2-4 days and dead a day or so after. In many cases, it takes longer to get the test back. Many COVID+ diagnoses are coming post-mortem. And that's pretty much the standard right now. We have nothing because there is NO precedence. Its really important for us all to have as much patience as possible with the information. There legit isn't much. And it really sucks. For me...I know enough to go to work, come home and lay low. Its really all I need. I don't need to know anything else. Diminishing availability of Body bags and fridge truck contracts through the roof of bodies on top of bodies is enough.
But I totally get it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> This made me think of something.  People like 45 mentioning these things to possibly "thin the herd".   People get desperate and think to use Lysol, Clorox,  Dettol,  quick-made vaccine, etc to speed up illness and death (I suppose).
> 
> *At this point, is the stay-in-place still to help the hospital not become overwhelmed* or to delay illness until the Fall?  Are people worried about dying or just going outside with people?



Yep. You got it. AND to slow down spread. We only know that spread is limited based on the number of cases and hospitalizations and death rate based on confirmations and/or symptoms. The problem is the lack of testing available. I believe more people are carriers than we know. Assuming more carriers are asymptomatic...it makes sense to keep them home or masked up, and social distance.

The hospitals have a finite amount of resources on any given 12-hour period. Its a balance though bc people are really scared and are trying to do the right thing with social distancing to reduce spread as well. The balance is keeping your eyes open and paying attention in the event you get sick. Quarantine, track symptoms, etc. But you have to be in your right mind to track all that and then pull the trigger on getting to the hospital in time.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Media needs to talk more about improving immune system.  Most people are not going to the hospital.   Remember this was the "first" time we were exposed and hospitals were already sending home people who presented  with sickness significant for them to want to go to the hospital in the first place.  Now that we are learning more, we know the immune system is key.  Vaccines  , I'll pass. If I had a choice, I'll take my chances with this virus itself.  Now if the illness was worse than presented then I would rethink that but this thing *I *almost* want to say is weaker than the flu*.  I don't care if it is more contagious, *it still seems weaker.*  Speaking of the "regular" flu, the media can gave me some comparable statistics please so that I can definitely say that.  I like to read up about those people with "regular" flu in the hospital.  Got any of those people?


How is it weaker than the flu? When flu season comes around, we are not contracting nurses from out of state and fridge trucks to handle the bodies because the morgues have no room. Its definitely not weaker than the flu by any means. Yes more people survive COVID than die from it. But the percentage of deaths against the entire death rate and why people die every day is keeping funeral home directors awake 24/7. Just some context. My friend is a heart doctor and crunched the numbers. But the clues are everywhere.

Flu is tracked regularly because it does kill. CDC keeps good track of it. During flu season your local county health department may have stats posted. It varies by state. We had 30 people die in my county alone of flu and pneumonia (the latter is weird and what i now think is COVID) and that had our staff at the Health Dept in a tizzy. Usually by county, you have maybe 2-3 ppl die per season. Maybe 20-30 hospitalizations within a 2-3 month period...maybe 200-300 or so confirmed Flu tests in MD offices and clinics....per county. Not to mention probably 1000 or so calls to MD reporting SYMPTOMS of flu that are on the down slope by the time the person calls the doc...which is good bc they got through the worst of it...and survived. They just feel bad. And that's PER COUNTY. Remember...the US has 360,000,000 Souls walking around in this country. By the 30th we'll be at almost 0.3% of the country. WE have almost 34,000 confirmed death by flu complications from the 2018-2019 season and counting. It was like 61,000 deaths for the 2017/18 season.

Right now, from March to April, COVID+ has believed to have killed almost 50K. We haven't even surged in small areas. We are still waiting...its going to be a LONG SUMMER and rest of 2020.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> My problem is that this virus has literally crippled us to give up our life when most people are not at risk of losing their life as a direct effect of getting the virus.   There are many more viruses that did not crippled us but somehow this one did.  Does not make sense to me from what I know.  No one wants to hear that though.  People who at risk should take precautions yes.  Also businesses should say anyone with uncontrollable cough, sneeze, fever, or sore throat should not come in or at least wear a mask.  Don't discriminate for just this virus.


I need you to think farther.
Also---many people have been studying viruses as their life's work. Studying populations, epigenetics, virology, epidemiology and they will tell you this was legit...Viruses of this magnitude are right on time (every 100 years or so)and was predicted. I know it doesn't make sense to you but it makes sense to A LOT OF US. Especially in Public health.


The "thinking beyond" part is the part you said about crippling. That's 100% political and crafted. We are crippled because politics slowly underhanded the people to remove their rights, their ability to have recourse, and to address public needs. You wonder how Flint happened? Follow the money....AND follow the legislature and the laws that passed. Appointed rather than Elected Officials, no accountability...increase in healthcare about 1000-fold since the 80s, can't sue---only arbitrate....In Florida-my State Rick Scott (Governors have UNMITIGATED POWER) cut the Health Department (no restaurants here are graded anymore---its all voluntary) and over 1000 people lost jobs. No one bat an eye. He rolled back Unemployment so much and made people think its not needed...now people cant even apply. We were crippled into this No-Win situation because people don't think voting matters. Why are conservatives throwing money into JUDICIAL RACES (Ahem--WISCONSIN 2 weeks ago!) When you have conservatives (in 1980) having secret meetings saying "we don't want everyone to vote...because it removes our leverage...to have power over the people---acknowledging that the higher turnout is, the more likely a non-conservative will win (Cough....OBAMA)....you ought to be more riled about that.....not a natural occurrence in nature and we gave the baton to idiots to deal with, while the smart ones warned us after the AIDS epidemic hit....when it hit, medical staff were scrambling the same---just slightly smaller scale. History repeats itself if you are paying attention. Ecclesiastes 1:9.


----------



## shelli4018

UmSumayyah said:


>


 The Hill is a questionable outlet similar to Sinclair. As I’ve said, many of the outlets pushing this story are right wing.  But consume it if you like. I’ve no idea why Chris Cuomo’s presence in his own front yard is interesting but go off.


----------



## shelli4018

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yep. You got it. *AND to slow down spread*. We only know that spread is limited based on the number of cases and hospitalizations and death rate based on confirmations and/or symptoms. The problem is the lack of testing available. I believe more people are carriers than we know. Assuming more carriers are asymptomatic...it makes sense to keep them home or masked up, and social distance.
> 
> The hospitals have a finite amount of resources on any given 12-hour period. Its a balance though bc people are really scared and are trying to do the right thing with social distancing to reduce spread as well. The balance is keeping your eyes open and paying attention in the event you get sick. Quarantine, track symptoms, etc. But you have to be in your right mind to track all that and then pull the trigger on getting to the hospital in time.


I think the administration has/is invested in herd immunity. They’re ok with everyone getting the virus. Just not at the same time. Unfortunately herd immunity may be a pipe dream since there’s no evidence exposure protects us from re-infection. Boris Johnson was on the herd immunity bandwagon until he got sick.


----------



## metro_qt

Sally. said:


> Why not go outside daily and get some sun???


I can say that where I am, the sun has definitely not been strong enough to activate proper vitamin D levels...and it's been rainy, grey and sometimes snowing for the past month.
#toronto


----------



## vevster

.... and now for some great news!
My cousin and her husband that were stricken with covid well the husband had been on a vent for weeks needed a tracheotomy --- Well, he is off the vent, out of ICU and yesterday opened his eyes!

I thought he was not going to make it.  A friend of theirs, younger even, was on a vent for 7 days then died.


----------



## brg240

I just saw that gospel artist Troy Sneed passed away 

There is going to be a protest (within cars) at one of the meat processing plants here in VA. Keeping those places open without extensive testing is so dangerous  

_Accomack County has seen a surge in COVID-19 cases, up to 195 total as of Monday, April 27, including 143 new cases reported in the last week alone, a 275% increase compared to last Monday’s total of 52.

That’s the highest total increase in a week for any locality in the Tidewater region, including the seven Hampton Roads cities.

Accomack (population of roughly 32,000) is ranked 4th in Virginia in cases per 100,000 people, according to Virginia Department of Health data, with 602 per 100K. Harrisonburg, Virginia, another poultry hotbed in Virginia, is ranked 2nd with 709 per 100K.
_


----------



## Everything Zen

Just found out a former coworker passed away of Covid. It made the news that she and her sister died at home. Older black lady that looked out for me and helped me jump through the the loops and nuances of opening cooperative group NCI oncology trials for my program. She was always like hey baby! What chu need? Always so positive and bubbly... You know the type that you add a Miss to their name for the respect. This one hurts


----------



## Lute

@Everything Zen  *hugs* I am so sorry.


----------



## Layluh

@Everything Zen


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Top ER doc commits suicide


New York City emergency room doctor who was on the “front lines” of the fight against the coronavirus has died by suicide, police said Monday.

Dr. Lorna Breen, 49, who worked at New York-Presbyterian Allen Hospital, was in Virginia when she died on Sunday, said Tyler Hawn, a spokesman for the Charlottesville Police Department.


“The victim was taken to U.V.A. Hospital for treatment, but later succumbed to self-inflicted injuries,” Hawn said.

It was her father, Dr. Phillip Breen, who revealed the first details about his daughter's tragic death.

“She tried to do her job, and it killed her,” he told The New York Times. “She was truly in the trenches of the front line.”

He said his daughter seemed very detached of late and that she had described some of the horrors she had witnessed at the hospital while battling the virus.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

@Everything Zen I am so sorry.


----------



## Kalia1

My Grandmother’s younger brother passed away yesterday from Covid19. He was in a nursing home outside of Chicago. He was in his 80’s and lived a full life however it’s still sad.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Black seed oil tastes like it belongs in the engine of my car.

Sorry to everyone who has lost someone. My former coworker just lost her mother and her niece a week apart due to this virus. This is a living nightmare.


----------



## meka72

Everything Zen said:


> Just found out a former coworker passed away of Covid. It made the news that she and her sister died at home. Older black lady that looked out for me and helped me jump through the the loops and nuances of opening cooperative group NCI oncology trials for my program. She was always like hey baby! What chu need? Always so positive and bubbly... You know the type that you add a Miss to their name for the respect. This one hurts


I can feel your sadness through your post so much that I have tears in my eyes. I’m so sorry for you and her loved ones.


----------



## meka72

Kalia1 said:


> My Grandmother’s younger brother passed away yesterday from Covid19. He was in a nursing home outside of Chicago. He was in his 80’s and lived a full life however it’s still sad.


Aww I’m sorry to hear about your uncle. I wish you and your family peace and blessings.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Nah----Its POSSIBLY inflated as far as the CAUSE of death...But ppl are dying of SOMETHING related to COVID-19 that wouldn't have caused them to die otherwise. The morgues, fridge trucks aren't spiked with a bunch of people dead of diabetes and blood pressure and heart issues alone. We fix that ALL THE TIME. They are not testing every single person sick in the hospital for the sake of confirmation because there isn't always a need. Funeral homes everywhere are absolutely swamped. In most areas. The fact that the funeral homes can't work fast enough is a sign of the situation.
> 
> Plus---and here is the sad part...these people are somehow dying SO QUICK after symptoms. They are literally admitted, in the ICU within 2-4 days and dead a day or so after. In many cases, it takes longer to get the test back. Many COVID+ diagnoses are coming post-mortem. And that's pretty much the standard right now. We have nothing because there is NO precedence. Its really important for us all to have as much patience as possible with the information. There legit isn't much. And it really sucks. For me...I know enough to go to work, come home and lay low. Its really all I need. I don't need to know anything else. Diminishing availability of Body bags and fridge truck contracts through the roof of bodies on top of bodies is enough.
> But I totally get it.


Thank you! It’s not hard. You can look at trends of the average number of people that typically die in any given city or state at this time of year.  The numbers are way up. If not by COVID then what????


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Thank you ladies for keeping the discussion flowing.  I pop in and out of this thread because while on one hand I feel like I need to know what's going on, the other hand holds my hypochondria and I get a little bleeping crazy.    I don't remember if I shared this but in the early stages of this I was compulsively washing my hands 30-50+ times a day and using hand sanitizer.  Of course I have sensitive skin and within days the back of my hands were three shades darker and had the texture of brazil nut shells.   Teledoc got my situation moisturized and my hands only look 7o years old as opposed to the 3,000 year old mummified joints they were a week or so ago.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

*Good riddance!
*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/fox-news-cuts-ties-with-diamond-and-silk

*Diamond & Silk, Unofficial Trump ‘Advisers’ Who Spread Bonkers Coronavirus Claims*

OVER & OUT
*Lachlan Cartwright*
Senior Reporter

*Justin Baragona*
Contributing Editor

Updated Apr. 27, 2020 7:42PM ET Published Apr. 27, 2020 4:53PM ET





EXCLUSIVE
*Al Drago*

Fox News has cut ties with MAGA vlogging superstars Diamond & Silk, who had contributed original content to the network’s streaming service Fox Nation since shortly after its late 2018 launch.

The sudden split comes after the Trump-boosting siblings have come under fire for promoting conspiracy theories and disinformation about the coronavirus. “After what they’ve said and tweeted you won’t be seeing them on Fox Nation or Fox News anytime soon,” a source with knowledge of the matter told The Daily Beast.

raving about their performances, featuring them at rallies, and treating them as “senior advisers.”

The social-media personalities were eventually tapped to provide weekly videos for Fox Nation after it launched as a subscription-based online video network. Their episodes, essentially 5-7 minute distillations of their freeform live-streams, appeared like clockwork on the streaming service until earlier this month.

No new episodes of their online program have been uploaded since April 7, as CNN senior media reporter Oliver Darcy first noted over the weekend. Prior to this month, the duo never missed a week posting episodes since December 2018.

A spokesperson for Fox News did not respond to a request for comment. Diamond & Silk also did not reply when emailed by The Daily Beast


----------



## awhyley

^^^  Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for them.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty




----------



## itsallaboutattitude

meka72 said:


> That was a really interesting read. Thanks for posting.



And this is how it ends up in a lab and then gets out into the world. It just takes one infected animal that they are conducting tests in a lab to be disposed of against protocols at the nearby market.

Another is a lab dr or tech missing a protocol or a series of them And getting themselves infected and then spreading it.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I love how the hill video only showed one clip and talked about the other “clips”. Why not show in a time sequence?


----------



## Kitamita

I thought this was interesting. Because we are all focusing on surviving the illness we won't know the full extent of the damage. As well as the effect it has on children:


----------



## vevster

Senegal for the WIN


----------



## Ganjababy

These are interesting. One of the scariest thing about this disease is the fact that it’s new and established protocols are not working and so many doctors are at a loss of what to do.

In addition to what’s mentioned here, children are getting dark blue and purple coloured toes, younger people having strokes and cardiac arrests all due to abnormal clotting. In addition there have been reports of chickenpox like skin lesions,  pulmonary symptoms being compared to high altitude sickness instead of a virus and conversing on oxygen saturation’s that would normally have led to loss of consciousness

 I am not a conspiracy theorist but the symptoms really makes me wonder if it was indeed developed in the lab and escaped by accident. If it was don’t believe it was released on purpose though because it’s too big of a risk to the country who created it. But then again it could have been one lone psycho scientist. I cannot even believe my mind has gone there. But all these symptoms makes me wonder.


Kitamita said:


> I thought this was interesting. Because we are all focusing on surviving the illness we won't know the full extent of the damage. As well as the effect it has on children:
> View attachment 458619


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Is it possible for this thing to have been released in the atmosphere?  It is affecting so many people so quickly and sucking the oxygen away.  I didn't believe in such of thing but now I am wondering.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> I am not a conspiracy theorist but the symptoms really makes me wonder if it was indeed developed in the lab and escaped by accident.


That is the rumour.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Kitamita said:


> I thought this was interesting. Because we are all focusing on surviving the illness we won't know the full extent of the damage. As well as the effect it has on children:
> View attachment 458619





Ganjababy said:


> These are interesting. One of the scariest thing about this disease is the fact that it’s new and established protocols are not working and so many doctors are at a loss of what to do.
> 
> In addition to what’s mentioned here, children are getting dark blue and purple coloured toes, younger people having strokes and cardiac arrests all due to abnormal clotting. In addition there have been reports of chickenpox like skin lesions,  pulmonary symptoms being compared to high altitude sickness instead of a virus and conversing on oxygen saturation’s that would normally have led to loss of consciousness
> 
> I am not a conspiracy theorist but the symptoms really makes me wonder if it was indeed developed in the lab and escaped by accident. If it was don’t believe it was released on purpose though because it’s too big of a risk to the country who created it. But then again it could have been one lone psycho scientist. I cannot even believe my mind has gone there. But all these symptoms makes me wonder.


I don't think this is engineered.  This article makes some great points.  

No, this virus isn’t a bioweapon.

New diseases have emerged throughout human history, and we have seen two major coronavirus outbreaks in the last two decades: SARS and MERS. So we shouldn’t be surprised by the arrival of the covid-19 virus.

However, rumours on social media suggest that the outbreak was human-made. Some say the virus leaked from a Chinese lab studying coronaviruses. Others suggest the virus was engineered to spread among humans.

Even the most secure laboratories do sometimes have accidents, and a human-engineered pandemic has been identified as a possible risk to our civilisation, but there is no good evidence that either has happened.





Many similar viruses are found in wild bats, and it seems likely that is the origin of this one, probably via an intermediate host. Similarly, we know that both SARS and MERS came from bats, so there is no reason to invoke a laboratory accident.

Researchers led by Shan-Lu Liu at the Ohio State University say there is “no credible evidence” of genetic engineering (Emerging Microbes & Infections, doi.org/dpvw). The virus’s genome has been sequenced, and if it had been altered, we would expect to see signs of inserted gene sequences. But we now know the points that differ from bat viruses are scattered in a fairly random way, just as they would be if the new virus had evolved naturally.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Scientists Are Tired of Explaining Why The COVID-19 Virus Was Not Made in a Lab*

*JACINTA BOWLER*

*20 APRIL 2020*


It's a rumour that just won't die. When asked whether the COVID-19 virus was genetically engineered in a lab, scientists have already said "no" rather firmly, but the matter of the new coronavirus' origin is unlikely to be put to rest so easily.



Discussions around this subject have become even more pertinent since US government intelligence officials are reportedly investigating the potential source of the pandemic, focussing on theories that it may have originated in a laboratory, despite all evidence pointing to SARS-CoV-2 not being human-made.


"All evidence so far points to the fact the COVID-19 virus is naturally derived and not man-made," explains immunologist Nigel McMillan from the Menzies Health Institute Queensland.


"If you were going to design it in a lab the sequence changes make no sense as all previous evidence would tell you it would make the virus worse. No system exists in the lab to make some of the changes found."


Back in late March, we covered a study published in _Nature Medicine_, in which the researchers investigated the genomic data of SARS-CoV-2 - particularly the receptor-binding domain (RBD) sections of the virus - to try and discover how it mutated into the virulent and deadly version we're currently struggling to contain.


As a by-product of their research, they were able to determine that SARS-CoV-2 was not genetically manipulated.



"By comparing the available genome sequence data for known coronavirus strains, we can firmly determine that SARS-CoV-2 originated through natural processes," one of the researchers, Scripps Research immunologist Kristian Andersen, said at the time.


"Two features of the virus, the mutations in the RBD portion of the spike protein and its distinct backbone, rules out laboratory manipulation as a potential origin for SARS-CoV-2."


Although it is clear the virus was not created in the lab, there have been ongoing concerns it may have 'escaped' a research facility, with most of the speculation - understandably - focussed on the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV). However, it remains just speculation. _The Washington Post_ recently reported that US embassy officials had safety concerns about the lab back in 2018, and the institute did keep a closely related bat virus - but even that's far from a smoking gun.


"The closest known relative of SARS-CoV-2 is a bat virus named RaTG13, which was kept at the WIV. There is some unfounded speculation that this virus was the origin of SARS-CoV-2," explains University of Sydney evolutionary virologist, Edward Holmes.



"However, RaTG13 was sampled from a different province of China (Yunnan) to where COVID-19 first appeared and the level of genome sequence divergence between SARS-CoV-2 and RaTG13 is equivalent to an average of 50 years (and at least 20 years) of evolutionary change."


Now, it is important to note that viruses can mutate naturally anywhere - in animal hosts, in humans, or even in laboratory cell cultures. Unfortunately, it's difficult to determine where and how the new coronavirus acquired its mutations, although most researchers think the process involved an animal host.


Additionally, researchers are still investigating if the necessary mutations for causing the new disease occurred before or after SARS-CoV-2 made the jump to humans.


The institute at the centre of the controversy has repeatedly denied accusations of being the source of the pandemic. Back in March, head of bat coronavirus research at WIV, Shi Zhengli, explained that when she first received samples from early COVID-19 patients, she immediately did a thorough investigation at her department, finding no match between the viruses her lab had been working on, and COVID-19 patients.


"That really took a load off my mind," she told _Scientific American_. "I had not slept a wink for days."


What experts do agree on is that a pandemic like this is no surprise. Scientists have been warning governments for years that a new disease was on the horizon, and that many countries were woefully under-prepared.


For example, the director of the US National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Anthony Fauci, told the incoming US government administration in January 2017 about the inevitability of a "surprise outbreak", urging them to make preparations.


"We've been aware for some time that another coronavirus, like SARS and MERS before it, could cause a pandemic, and so in many ways, the emergence of a new coronavirus with pandemic potential is not a surprise," explains La Trobe University epidemiologist Hassan Vally.


"We have to be careful to not aid those irresponsibly using this global crisis for political point-scoring by giving any oxygen to these and other rumours."


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Crackers Phinn said:


> Thank you ladies for keeping the discussion flowing.  I pop in and out of this thread because while on one hand I feel like I need to know what's going on, the other hand holds my hypochondria and I get a little bleeping crazy.    I don't remember if I shared this but in the early stages of this I was compulsively washing my hands 30-50+ times a day and using hand sanitizer.  Of course I have sensitive skin and within days the back of my hands were three shades darker and had the texture of brazil nut shells.   Teledoc got my situation moisturized and my hands only look 7o years old as opposed to the 3,000 year old mummified joints they were a week or so ago.



I hear you.

A steady diet of this isn't helpful to most people. You need information but at the same time it can overwhelm you if you don't practice some from of self care.

I found out that the husband of my sisters' mentor died last week. His son was able to come in from out of  town to spend the last hours with him. My doctor cousin, who was the head of an emergency room and has been low key advising former colleagues and friends, just lost his sister (she died suddenly- don't know what of) and a few of his medical friends. It seems like you expect to hear bad news every time the phone rings.  

My condolences to everyone who has lost family and friends


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Jmartjrmd said:


> New diseases have emerged throughout human history, and we have seen two major coronavirus outbreaks in the last two decades: SARS and MERS. So we shouldn’t be surprised by the arrival of the covid-19 virus..


A lot of what’s fueling these rumors is Americans didn’t care/hardly paid attention to these viruses when we had presidents who made efforts to keep us isolated from the Pooh getting out of control here.  I’m go double down on black Americans really not following any international stories not related to Africa.

I knew black Americans were in trouble when the first wave of Negro News Network was telling the gullible that melanin made black folks immune and we gave that Pooh a pet name.  Yeah,  well Rona said she ain’t one of our little friends.   But folks in hot zones still out here going to house parties because they think this is lab created and they are going to get it anyway so might as well go out with a bang.


----------



## Ganjababy

Yes I have read the reports that say that. They cannot find any evidence of  CRISPR editing. But I also wonder if it escaped from that Wuhan lab. We will never know though.  





Jmartjrmd said:


> I don't think this is engineered.  This article makes some great points.
> 
> No, this virus isn’t a bioweapon.
> 
> New diseases have emerged throughout human history, and we have seen two major coronavirus outbreaks in the last two decades: SARS and MERS. So we shouldn’t be surprised by the arrival of the covid-19 virus.
> 
> However, rumours on social media suggest that the outbreak was human-made. Some say the virus leaked from a Chinese lab studying coronaviruses. Others suggest the virus was engineered to spread among humans.
> 
> Even the most secure laboratories do sometimes have accidents, and a human-engineered pandemic has been identified as a possible risk to our civilisation, but there is no good evidence that either has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many similar viruses are found in wild bats, and it seems likely that is the origin of this one, probably via an intermediate host. Similarly, we know that both SARS and MERS came from bats, so there is no reason to invoke a laboratory accident.
> 
> Researchers led by Shan-Lu Liu at the Ohio State University say there is “no credible evidence” of genetic engineering (Emerging Microbes & Infections, doi.org/dpvw). The virus’s genome has been sequenced, and if it had been altered, we would expect to see signs of inserted gene sequences. But we now know the points that differ from bat viruses are scattered in a fairly random way, just as they would be if the new virus had evolved naturally.


----------



## Ganjababy

No it’s not. 





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Is it possible for this thing to have been released in the atmosphere?  It is affecting so many people so quickly and sucking the oxygen away.  I didn't believe in such of thing but now I am wondering.


----------



## shelli4018

Crackers Phinn said:


> A lot of what’s fueling these rumors is Americans didn’t care/hardly paid attention to these viruses when we had presidents who made efforts to keep us isolated from the Pooh getting out of control here.  I’m go double down on black Americans really not following any international stories not related to Africa.
> 
> I knew black Americans were in trouble when the first wave of Negro News Network was telling the gullible that *melanin made black folks immune *and we gave that Pooh a pet name.  Yeah,  well Rona said she ain’t one of our little friends.   But folks in hot zones still out here going to house parties because they think this is lab created and they are going to get it anyway so might as well go out with a bang.


That concerned me because it’s obvious disinformation.

All the conspiracy theories may be an attempt to make sense of things. People are frightened, angry and want someone to blame.


----------



## shelli4018

The equivalent disinformation for white folk was/is herd immunity. Both of these ideas employ Magical Thinking which offer false security and ensure widespread infection. As I’ve said before...some Western countries  disastrously bought into this notion: US, UK, Italy, Spain.

Inmates are running the asylum. Which is why I can’t get too mad at the ladies questioning everything in this thread. Lol!

Things that are common knowledge but I still disbelieve:
1. Covid will wane in summer.
2. A safe vaccine will be available in 2020.
3. Immunity.
4. Current treatment protocols are effective. (We’ve been stuck in the reactive stage vs proactive. Hopefully that changes soon.)
5. The economy will rebound in 2020.


----------



## Layluh

Crackers Phinn said:


> A lot of what’s fueling these rumors is Americans didn’t care/hardly paid attention to these viruses when we had presidents who made efforts to keep us isolated from the Pooh getting out of control here.  I’m go double down on black Americans really not following any international stories not related to Africa.
> 
> I knew black Americans were in trouble when the first wave of Negro News Network was telling the gullible that melanin made black folks immune and we gave that Pooh a pet name.  Yeah,  well Rona said she ain’t one of our little friends.   But folks in hot zones still out here going to house parties because they think this is lab created and they are going to get it anyway so might as well go out with a bang.


Yup and not only that but im baffled by how no one has really cared enoigh about this family of virus to care about researching it. They been studying the flu cause that gets money for whatever reason when weve had several covid outbreaks. Its baffling.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

shelli4018 said:


> The equivalent disinformation for white folk was/is herd immunity. Both of these ideas employ Magical Thinking which offer false security and ensure widespread infection. As I’ve said before...some Western countries  disastrously bought into herd immunity: US, UK, Italy, Spain.


There are a lot of people straight up living in the matrix. Thinking critically would be like taking the red pill each and every day. Anyone paying attention could see that herd immunity only works after a significant portion of the population is exposed. That does nothing to help you in the meantime but that blue pill is powerful.


----------



## vevster

Oh here we go

Female sex hormones could treat male coronavirus patients: doctors trib.al/uD4eIva


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Layluh said:


> Yup and not only that but im baffled by how no one has really cared enoigh about this family of virus to care about researching it. They been studying the flu cause that gets money for whatever reason when weve had several covid outbreaks. Its baffling.


I remember hearing awhile back that there was funding after a previous outbreak.  Not sure if it was ebola, swine flu, or something else. The problem is that people lose interest after the outbreak is over. Politicians trying to balance the budget or cut taxes for the rich are able to eliminate stuff like this without much pushback so the research projects end.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Layluh said:


> Yup and not only that but im baffled by how no one has really cared enoigh about this family of virus to care about researching it. They been studying the flu cause that gets money for whatever reason when weve had several covid outbreaks. Its baffling.


There was money funding research and whole teams of specialists on hand to deal with apocalypse virus strains but President Lysol Injection fired pandemic research specialists because that was a few extra coins to build the wall.   

Every president has blood on their hands, even black Jesus Obama.  The blood on Trump's hands has been largely unnecessary and he's so unbothered by it that I'm sure he sleeps well at night.


----------



## gn1g

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Is it possible for this thing to have been released in the atmosphere?  It is affecting so many people so quickly and sucking the oxygen away.  I didn't believe in such of thing but now I am wondering.



I would love to know. . . the journalist said keep your windows closed and stay inside.  Also, people are catching it that stayed at home and didn't have anyone coming and going into their home


----------



## shelli4018

gn1g said:


> I would love to know. . . the journalist said keep your windows closed and stay inside.  Also, people are catching it that stayed at home and didn't have anyone coming and going into their home



I imagine most Covid+ folk are asymptomatic. If one is expecting Rona to announce herself with obvious coughing and wheezing then she will continue catching folk off guard.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Ganjababy said:


> Yes I have read the reports that say that. They cannot find any evidence of  CRISPR editing. But I also wonder if it escaped from that Wuhan lab. We will never know though.


Does it matter? Regardless, those wet markets were a ticking time bomb.Lab or wet market, both are reckless behavior on the Chinese governments part.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> I remember hearing awhile back that there was funding after a previous outbreak.  Not sure if it was ebola, swine flu, or something else. The problem is that people lose interest after the outbreak is over. Politicians trying to balance the budget or cut taxes for the rich are able to eliminate stuff like this without much pushback so the research projects end.


Well there was also the false sense of security that relatively smart people were running the asylum and had a track record of keeping the number of American deaths on American soil low.   I remember freaking out when one dude made it to Texas with ebola and a woman who either helped him get to the country or was somehow exposed to him took her happy behind on  a plane to go to Ohio like she wasn't carrying a plague.  I went back to read that thread and oh the more things change the more they stay the same. 



gn1g said:


> I would love to know. . . the journalist said keep your windows closed and stay inside.  *Also, people are catching it that stayed at home and didn't have anyone coming and going into their hom*e


I expect that when the smoke clears, a lot of cases of the people who got it while "staying at home" them folks really did go out.   You got that politician who told everybody stay at home just to find out his wife snuck out the house to go to a bar or something.  Hell, there was a thread early on about the cheating wife who was involved with somebody's cheating husband and they out there debating risking it all to get it in.     A lot of times, when things happen despite the odds, better believe somebody helped them odds become more likely.


----------



## B_Phlyy

shelli4018 said:


> I imagine most Covid+ folk are asymptomatic. If one is expecting Rona to announce herself with obvious coughing and wheezing then she will continue catching folk off guard.



Exactly. If you've picked up your mail, took the dog out for a walk, pumped gas for your car, made a quick TP run, etc. you've likely been exposed.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shelli4018 said:


> I imagine most Covid+ folk are asymptomatic. If one is expecting Rona to announce herself with obvious coughing and wheezing then she will continue catching folk off guard.


I am glad that most people are indeed asymptomatic.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

B_Phlyy said:


> Exactly. If you've picked up your mail, took the dog out for a walk, pumped gas for your car, made a quick TP run, etc. you've likely been exposed.


Anyone knows if researchers have concluded whether it is transmitted by droplets or airborne?


----------



## Ganjababy

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Does it matter? Regardless, those wet markets were a ticking time bomb.Lab or wet market, both are reckless behavior on the Chinese governments part.


No it does not. I’m just musing...


----------



## vevster

B_Phlyy said:


> Exactly. If you've picked up your mail, took the dog out for a walk, pumped gas for your car, made a quick TP run, etc. you've likely been exposed.


Or used a public rest room.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Does it matter? Regardless, those wet markets were a ticking time bomb.Lab or *wet market, both* *are reckless behavior on the Chinese governments* part.


I literally watched a video of a girl biting the head off a bat in some East Asian country. Poor bat was A L I V E.
Pangolas (sp?) carry a certain form of several coronaviruses. They are related to the Komodo Dragon which carry deadly viruses. I remember reading somewhere that Kenyans were super pissed that this particular animal (the Pangola (sp?) was being poached to near extinction by Chinese folk who had been moving in droves to their country. The poor little animal became a delicacy sometime in 2017-2018. It moves slow, can't protect itself and was easy to find.... Was barely on anyone's radar before then. You see in Kenya they have experience with many MANY endangered species and have a HUGE animal welfare program, Animal Preserves etc. This was all over their news. They were one of the first ones sounding the alarm about Wuhan thinking they MAY have spread it due to this animal. I don't know WHAT their obsession is with eating whole live birds (also saw on camera), scorpions, octopus, and the like...again...while the animal is alive. Add that to 1B souls in that country....one state may have the equivalent of several large US States and you have a cesspool.


----------



## B_Phlyy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Anyone knows if researchers have concluded whether it is transmitted by droplets or airborne?



Droplet transmission but people greatly underestimate how far droplets can travel.

I found this video pretty helpful for explaining to a family member why I need them to stay home.




vevster said:


> Or used a public rest room.



Yep. This is why I have a bathroom bag for work. I have various kinds of wipes and tissues for everything in there.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Anyone knows if researchers have concluded whether it is transmitted by droplets or airborne?


Droplets, Airborne, Fecal-oral, surface... 
New research shows it lingers over 20-60 minutes on surfaces and can linger in the air for over 15-20 minutes....and that 6 feet may not be enough...it may be as much as 13-15 feet that a sneeze can spray.

UGH.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> Droplet transmission but people greatly underestimate how far droplets can travel.
> 
> I found this video pretty helpful for explaining to a family member why I need them to stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This is why I have a bathroom bag for work. I have various kinds of wipes and tissues for everything in there.


Whats a bathroom bag?


----------



## B_Phlyy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Whats a bathroom bag?



My personal protection bag I take every time I go to the washroom at work. We do have a cleaning crew but they only come every 4-5 hours. 

It's just a makeup case I packed. In it are clorox wipes and mini spray bottle of diluted bleach, 2 types of flushable wipes, hand sanitizer, hand soap, and facial tissue. Even though I don't sit on it, I spray the toilet, use it, clean myself, more spray then flush. Wash my hands but we have a pull door, so I dry my hand under the air dryer then use tissue to open the door.


----------



## awhyley

B_Phlyy said:


> My personal protection bag I take every time I go to the washroom at work. We do have a cleaning crew but they only come every 4-5 hours.
> 
> It's just a makeup case I packed. In it are clorox wipes and *mini spray bottle of diluted bleach*, 2 types of flushable wipes, hand sanitizer, hand soap, and facial tissue. Even though I don't sit on it, I spray the toilet, use it, clean myself, more spray then flush. Wash my hands but we have a pull door, so I dry my hand under the air dryer then use tissue to open the door.



How many parts bleach to water please?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## B_Phlyy

awhyley said:


> How many parts bleach to water please?



1 and 1/2 teaspoon in 2 oz of water. The bleach is Chloralen (sp?). My coworker keeps a small bottle in the office and it's really potent.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


>


For the teachers and staff no--especially the 60 plus groups.

However, according to the CDC, almost no one under 14 is dying from it.  *Don't shoot the messenger.*


----------



## fifi134

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> For the teachers and staff no--especially the 60 plus groups.
> 
> However, according to the CDC, almost no one under 14 is dying from it.  *Don't shoot the messenger.*



Can't have school without the teachers. Almost no one is still not 0.

As a teacher, I would not be going to work if I was told to. Schools are already petri dishes, but we have 1,000 kids in the building. No thanks.

Luckily MA's governor is doing the opposite of whatever 45 says to protect the state.


----------



## Reinventing21

I am trying the post about keeping your body moving because virus wants you to lay down in order to take over lungs. 

Who remembers or posted that? 

I have read so many articles and this forum, I do not remember where.  TIA!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Not only is he tryna kill us, he tryna take out the kids too.


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> For the teachers and staff no--especially the 60 plus groups.
> 
> However, according to the CDC, almost no one under 14 is dying from it.  *Don't shoot the messenger.*


Those kids go home to parents and grandparents.


----------



## moneychaser

Reinventing21 said:


> I am trying the post about keeping your body moving because virus wants you to lay down in order to take over lungs.
> 
> Who remembers or posted that?
> 
> I have read so many articles and this forum, I do not remember where.  TIA!



Chris Cuomo said something to that effect


----------



## fifi134

Reinventing21 said:


> I am trying the post about keeping your body moving because virus wants you to lay down in order to take over lungs.
> 
> Who remembers or posted that?
> 
> I have read so many articles and this forum, I do not remember where.  TIA!



IDK where it is but my best friend is a nurse and she’s been saying this too.


----------



## Lute

Found it!! @Reinventing21 .. is this what you was talking about?



shelli4018 said:


> JK Rowling tweeted this breathing exercise today. Apparently CNN’s Chris Cuomo has also been using it to help him battle Covid-19. He’s gonna talk about it on his show tonight.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> For the teachers and staff no--especially the 60 plus groups.
> 
> However, according to the CDC, almost no one under 14 is dying from it.  *Don't shoot the messenger.*


According to the CDC, children under 14 are at much higher risk of dying from influenza.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

fifi134 said:


> Luckily MA's governor is doing the opposite of whatever 45 says to protect the state.


It's a damn shame that is the right answer to all questions.  Whatever that #%$*(% say, just do the opposite and you should be a'ight.


----------



## scoobygirl

fifi134 said:


> Can't have school without the teachers. Almost no one is still not 0.
> 
> As a teacher, I would not be going to work if I was told to. Schools are already petri dishes, but we have 1,000 kids in the building. No thanks.
> 
> Luckily MA's governor is doing the opposite of whatever 45 says to protect the state.


In addition to the teachers you have the lunchroom staff, maintenance, bus drivers, crossing guards and all the family members of the exposed folks. I don’t think they’re thinking this through.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

There is more to this C19.  We just don't know yet.  There are people in the same household who test negative and no symptoms but the significant other tests positive with symptoms.


----------



## meka72

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> There is more to this C19.  We just don't know yet.  There are people in the same household who test negative and no symptoms but the significant other tests positive with symptoms.


But couldn’t that be the difference between Person 1’s immune system versus Person 2’s immune system?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

meka72 said:


> But couldn’t that be the difference between Person 1’s immune system versus Person 2’s immune system?


Exactly.   The immune system for person 2 and 3 in the same household is good enough to not test positive or present with symptoms.  Exactly.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/28/...module=Spotlight&pgtype=Homepage#link-be25771


*Study Finds Coronavirus in Tiny Airborne Droplets in Wuhan: Live World Updates*

Around the world, even if governments don’t force people to stay home, fear does. Japan’s plans to host the Olympics next year may be overly optimistic. 

RIGHT NOW

Spain, France and Greece have announced plans to restart daily life, with caveats. 



新冠病毒疫情最新消息

*Here’s what you need to know:*

Study finds coronavirus in tiny airborne droplets in Wuhan hospital.
Even if the government doesn’t keep students and workers at home, fear of the coronavirus does.
Spain’s villages wage a lonely fight against the coronavirus. 
Japan delayed the Olympics to 2021, but even that timeline may be optimistic.
Spain, France and Greece announce plans to restart daily life — with caveats. 
Face masks will be required on JetBlue flights, and British Airways announces layoffs.
Volunteers struggle to feed and shelter migrants and others living on the streets of Brussels. 

Sign up to receive an email alert when we update our live coronavirus coverage.

*Study finds coronavirus in tiny airborne droplets in Wuhan hospital.*







Image
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zhongshan Park in Wuhan on Tuesday.Credit...Getty Images
Adding to growing evidence that the novel coronavirus can spread through air, scientists have identified genetic markers of the virus in airborne droplets, many with diameters smaller than one-ten-thousandth of an inch.

That had been previously demonstrated in laboratory experiments, but now Chinese scientists studying real-world conditions report that they captured tiny droplets containing the genetic markers of the virus from the air in two hospitals in Wuhan, China, where the outbreak started.

ADVERTISEMENT

Continue reading the main story

Their findings were published Monday in the journal Nature.

It remains unknown if the virus in the samples they collected was infectious, but droplets that small, which are expelled by breathing and talking, can remain aloft and be inhaled by others.

“Those are going to stay in the air floating around for at least two hours,” said Linsey Marr, a professor of civil and environmental engineering at Virginia Tech who was not involved with the Nature paper. “It strongly suggests that there is potential for airborne transmission.”

Dr. Marr and many other scientists say evidence is mounting that the coronavirus is being spread by tiny droplets known as aerosols. The World Health Organization has so far downplayed the possibility, saying that the disease is mostly transmitted through larger droplets that do not remain airborne for long, or through the touching of contaminated surfaces.

ADVERTISEMENT

Continue reading the main story

Even with the new findings, the issue is not settled. Although the coronavirus RNA — the genetic blueprint of the virus — was present in the aerosols, scientists do not know yet is whether the viruses remain infectious or whether the tests just detected harmless virus fragments.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Reckless


----------



## weaveadiva

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Reckless


*Pence defends not wearing face mask during Mayo Clinic visit*

*The vice president said he was following Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) guidelines, which say face coverings are intended to prevent those who may have the virus but are asymptomatic from spreading it to others.

"As Vice President of the United States I'm tested for the coronavirus on a regular basis, and everyone who is around me is tested for the coronavirus,” Pence told reporters traveling with him.

"And since I don't have the coronavirus, I thought it'd be a good opportunity for me to be here, to be able to speak to these researchers, these incredible health care personnel, and look them in the eye and say thank you," he added.

https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...ot-wearing-face-mask-during-mayo-clinic-visit
*


----------



## shelli4018

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> There is more to this C19.  We just don't know yet.  There are people in the same household who test negative and no symptoms but the significant other tests positive with symptoms.


I understand the rapid tests have a significant error rate.


----------



## MzRhonda

fifi134 said:


> Can't have school without the teachers. Almost no one is still not 0.
> 
> As a teacher, I would not be going to work if I was told to. Schools are already petri dishes, but we have 1,000 kids in the building. No thanks.
> 
> Luckily MA's governor is doing the opposite of whatever 45 says to protect the state.


Same here as a teacher with a classroom of well over 10 students with many who come to school sick and with already compromised immune systems I will not be going back this school year and I really question the beginning of next school year. Thankfully my Governor is not listening to trump


----------



## MzRhonda

shelli4018 said:


> Those kids go home to parents and grandparents.


Trump has no clue because Baron doesn’t live with him nor goes to an overcrowded public school


----------



## Reinventing21

@moneychaser @fifi134 @Lute 

Yes!!! Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you Lute also for confirmation from your nurse friend as well.  

I now have a close relative who exhibits all signs of covid 19 but tested negative. With the errors in testing, I think anyone exhibiting so many symptons, everyone should get re tested if symptoms persist.

In the meantime, I was recommending boosting immune system with supplements as well as deep breathing and moving around.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Reinventing21 said:


> @moneychaser @fifi134 @Lute
> 
> Yes!!! Thank you! That is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you Lute also for confirmation from your nurse friend as well.
> 
> I now have a close relative who exhibits all signs of covid 19 but tested negative. With the errors in testing, I think anyone exhibiting so many symptons, everyone should get re tested if symptoms persist.
> 
> In the meantime, I was recommending boosting immune system with supplements as well as deep breathing and moving around.


I hope your relative recovers quickly.   I agree I think anyone with the known symptoms but test negative should assume they have it.  It could be the lab but more likely  the quality of the testing sample itself.

I know when we test babies for MRSA ( bacteria) we test 2 different areas as it could be neg in one place but positive in the other although this is virus vs bacteria.

So I'm thinking maybe it's the same with covid.  Did the swab actually get a true sample to test?  Maybe not enough virus present yet to be detected?  Maybe collector didn't go deep enough?


----------



## Ganjababy

Does anyone on here work as a public health nurse or manager? You can pm me if you wish.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shelli4018 said:


> I think the administration has/is invested in herd immunity. They’re ok with everyone getting the virus. Just not at the same time. Unfortunately herd immunity may be a pipe dream since there’s no evidence exposure protects us from re-infection. Boris Johnson was on the herd immunity bandwagon until he got sick.


There is no way to get Herd immunity from such a virus. We don’t REALLY always have complete herd immunity from seasonal flu. This is being pushed by this admin. And yes, I agree they’re okay if everyone gets this virus and not at the same time. The projections my friend shared we me suggests a huge infection (not death) rate over the next 18 months. A good vaccine can slow things down and keep the apocalypse from
Coming every season. Which is why we have an influenza vaccine. It’s part of life now, the hospital are overwhelmed temporarily, and the vaccine helps. This is a TIME thing but the world is impatient...and I get it!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> My personal protection bag I take every time I go to the washroom at work. We do have a cleaning crew but they only come every 4-5 hours.
> 
> It's just a makeup case I packed. In it are clorox wipes and mini spray bottle of diluted bleach, 2 types of flushable wipes, hand sanitizer, hand soap, and facial tissue. Even though I don't sit on it, I spray the toilet, use it, clean myself, more spray then flush. Wash my hands but we have a pull door, so I dry my hand under the air dryer then use tissue to open the door.


My co-workers are older black women and they been keeping our bathroom stocked with Lysol, Febreeze, Industrial Disinfectant Wipes, for that same purpose. They are the best!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> For the teachers and staff no--especially the 60 plus groups.
> 
> However, according to the CDC, almost no one under 14 is dying from it.  *Don't shoot the messenger.*


Our District Superintendent is like NO, despite if Gov. DeSantis opens it—-but he won’t. In Florida we do a little better with Disaster recommendations. A LITTLE better. They are already planning middle school and HS drive through and virtual graduations and a plan is in place for matriculation into the next grade. Summer camps in my state are officially cancelled as of yesterday. We have a few immune compromised kiddos and with that, the bus system, older people who drive the bus, cook, teach, administration, school volunteers and aides AND the immune compromised kids....you’d have death within 2 weeks. The parents in my local moms group say they are really struggling but have no intention of bringing their kids back to school even if it’s opened. My husband says he will take any truancy charges then sue the state and the school board—lawyers would have a field day.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> According to the CDC, children under 14 are at much higher risk of dying from influenza.


Are you suggesting that based on that—it’s PERFECTLY SAFE for kids to go back to school right now? 
Is this your stance?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Not surprising for a guy that does stuff like this.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I'm almost convinced that these people 1) think they are invincible 2) would be perfectly okay with as many people getting the virus as possible THINKING they could just get it over with. 3) think they are rich enough, connected enough that if they DO get it, their survival would be guaranteed.
Apathetic people who act as such during times as these are the MOST dangerous people on earth. They have a similar psychological profile of unapologetic serial killers.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Jmartjrmd said:


> I hope your relative recovers quickly.   I agree I think anyone with the known symptoms but test negative should assume they have it.  It could be the lab but more likely  the quality of the testing sample itself.
> 
> I know when we test babies for MRSA ( bacteria) we test 2 different areas as it could be neg in one place but positive in the other although this is virus vs bacteria.
> 
> So I'm thinking maybe it's the same with covid.  Did the swab actually get a true sample to test?  Maybe not enough virus present yet to be detected?  Maybe collector didn't go deep enough?


My Sister got the test done ... they went deeeeeeep, she said it is so painful. I believe I read somewhere they don’t need to go so deep.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Are you suggesting that based on that—it’s PERFECTLY SAFE for kids to go back to school right now?
> Is this your stance?


No.  Lol.  I am just providing the information from CDC.

I am in a damned if I do, damned if I don't situation.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Not surprising for a guy that does stuff like this.
> View attachment 458673


Wow that's interesting--the two photos.   It is almost like he is mocking them.


----------



## Kanky

Are people still treating every word the CDC says as the truth? Remember when they said we shouldn’t wear masks?  

I am not sending my kids back to school this year, and we will see how the fall looks. They stay bringing the white man’s disease home even in non pandemic times and I am not trying to catch the rona because they drank out of the water fountain or shared a pencil with unbathed Bobby.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

So don't trust the information on CDC?  Who do we trust?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Do we trust to have forced vaccinations?


----------



## Lylddlebit

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> So don't trust the information on CDC?  Who do we trust?




Your own common sense, due diligence and research.  Information from sources is good but make sure you put it to the test with checks and balances of your own based on your needs. Everyone needs  some type of checks and balances.  Simply looking to media, others  or government officials  to spoon-feed survival/good fortune will come up short.  So you take whatever life skills you have already acquired and build on that as you encounter new information.  You just be the best you can... to do the best you can.  Don't underestimate your skillset on the situation.  I trust consistent and reliable information...in the absence of that, I trust good judgement.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Lylddlebit said:


> Your own common sense, due diligence and research.  Information from sources is good but make sure you put it to the test with checks and balances of your own based on your needs. Everyone needs  some type of checks and balances.  Simply looking to media, others  or government officials  to spoon-feed survival/good fortune will come up short.  So you take whatever life skills you have already acquired and build on that as you encounter new information.  You just be the best you can... to do the best you can.  Don't underestimate your skillset on the situation.  I trust consistent and reliable information...in the absence of that, I trust good judgement.


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Do we trust to have forced vaccinations?


Trust and forced don't go together.


----------



## shelli4018

Just ordered face shields this morning. Gonna make a few masks today as well. Figured I’d put kits together for outside excursions. I’m always anxious about going to the grocery store or sending hubby off to work. Might as well fashion some hazmat couture  since we’re gonna have to figure out how to lives our lives WITH Rona until there is a vaccine.

This looks easy enough


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Lylddlebit said:


> Your own common sense, due diligence and research.  Information from sources is good but make sure you put it to the test with checks and balances of your own based on your needs. Everyone needs  some type of checks and balances.  Simply looking to media, others  or government officials  to spoon-feed survival/good fortune will come up short.  So you take whatever life skills you have already acquired and build on that as you encounter new information.  You just be the best you can... to do the best you can.  Don't underestimate your skillset on the situation.  I trust consistent and reliable information...in the absence of that, I trust good judgement.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shelli4018 said:


> Just ordered face shields this morning. Gonna make a few masks today as well. Figured I’d put kits together for outside excursions. I’m always anxious about going to the grocery store or sending hubby off to work. Might as well fashion some hazmat couture  since we’re gonna have to figure out how to lives our lives WITH Rona until there is a vaccine.
> 
> This looks easy enough





Crackers Phinn said:


> Trust and forced don't go together.


----------



## Ganjababy

SpiritJunkie said:


> My Sister got the test done ... they went deeeeeeep, she said it is so painful. I believe I read somewhere they don’t need to go so deep.


This REALLY scares me. I think if I get the test I will insist I administer it myself.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Ganjababy said:


> This REALLY scares me. I think if I get the test I will insist I administer it myself.



Here’s a short video clip of someone getting a test. There has to be a better way 



Spoiler


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here’s a short video clip of someone getting a test. There has to be a better way
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Never

Are they even changing the PPE for each patient?  Ridiculous!   This is upsetting because most people will not know any better.  People not having it might end up having it after _testing_.


----------



## meka72

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here’s a short video clip of someone getting a test. There has to be a better way
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


When I saw that video, I said the exam should be enough for people to stay at home.


----------



## lavaflow99

No bueno 

Take home points:
- once infected, one can shed the virus up to 6 weeks from initial symptoms (was a small sample size though)
- those more likely to shed longer are those older or with underlying health issues
- 14 day isolation post infection isn't enough (the 14 day isolation should only apply to those who have been exposed to see if symptoms will appear)

*Viral Shedding Continues Up to 6 Weeks After Coronavirus Symptom Onset*
By Marilynn Larkin

April 28, 2020







ADD TO EMAIL ALERTS


NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Patients may continue to shed the SARS-CoV-2 virus for up to six weeks after symptoms emerge, a small study of recovered COVID-19 patients suggests.

"In the convalescence period, a trace of virus may still be detected," Dr. Sheng Zhang of Huazhong University of Science and Technology in Wuhan told Reuters Health by email. "However, similar to other virus infections, this is not indicative of the transmission ability of the infected individual."

Dr. Zhang and colleagues summarized their experience with 56 COVID-19 patients (median age 55; 61% men) admitted to Tongi Hospital in Wuhan in January and February. Throat or deep nasal cavity swab samples were collected on different dates after symptom onset. SARS-CoV-2 was diagnosed by real-time reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) assays All patients had mild-moderate infection.

As reported in Clinical Infectious Diseases, 299 RT-PCR assays were performed (about five tests per patient). The longest duration between symptom onset and an RT-PCR test was 42 days, whereas the median duration was 24 days.


In the first three weeks after symptom onset, the majority of RT-PCR results were positive for SARS-CoV-2. From week three onward, negative results increased. All tests were negative at week six after symptom onset.

The rate of positive results was highest at week one (100%), followed by 89.3%, 66.1%, 32.1%, 5.4% and 0% at weeks two, three, four, five and six, respectively.

Patients were further divided into non-prolonged and prolonged shedding groups based on nucleic acid conversion time (up to or more than 24 days). Patients with longer viral shedding tended to be older and were more likely to have comorbidities such as diabetes and hypertension.

No patients were transferred to an intensive care unit; all recovered and were discharged from the hospital.

Dr. Zhang said, "I would suggest three consecutive negative RT-PCR results to safely discharge, due to high false-negative rate" of nasal or throat swabs.

From a public health perspective, he added, "I need to emphasize that the public should not be scared by those seemingly 'prolonged' positive cases. It is way harder to prove 'no transmission ability' than 'potentially transmissible.'"

Dr. Jack Lipton, Chair of the Department of Translational Neuroscience at Michigan State University College of Human Medicine in Ann Arbor commented in an email to Reuters Health, "The study demonstrates that repeated testing is absolutely necessary. In our clinical trial of university personnel at MSU, we have a young healthy subject with mild symptoms who has tested positive five times over four weeks. People need to realize that a 14-day isolation is appropriate for seeing whether one will develop symptoms after a known exposure to an infected person. Fourteen days is not a sufficient amount of time to be infected, recover and then be virus free."

Dr. Robert Quigley, Senior Vice President and Regional Medical Director of International SOS, noted in an email to Reuters Health, "The question that remains is how great does the viral load need to be to infect another person if in fact the viral load actually decreases over time. Regardless, until this virologic feature is defined, it is clear that infected healthcare professionals (HCPs) should have two consecutive negative tests before returning to the healthcare arena where they could potentially infect a fragile patient."


"It is unclear when non-HCPs can return to the workplace after testing positive for COVID-19," he added. "This study implies that the absence of symptoms may not eliminate the risk of transmission to co-workers for up to 42 days post the onset of symptoms. Such conclusions could clearly impact our present practices of quarantine and isolation."


Dr. Taylor Heald-Sargent, an infectious diseases fellow at the Ann and Robert H. Lurie Children's Hospital of Chicago who studied coronaviruses for her PhD, commented by email that the study "confirms other reports that older patients with other medical issues are more at risk for severe disease. This could mean that this patient population has immune systems that are unable to efficiently clear infection. However, more research is needed to explore that hypothesis."


"One limitation is that (the study) focused on one geographic location," she told Reuters Health. "However, it seems likely that these results would be similar to other countries, including the United States."

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticl...429_MSCPEDIT&uac=117087MK&impID=2363843&faf=1


----------



## lavaflow99

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Never
> 
> Are they even changing the PPE for each patient?  Ridiculous!   This is upsetting because most people will not know any better.  People not having it might end up having it after _testing_.



Especially since obtaining the sample can elicit a cough....an aerosol generating procedure.  

Exhibit x, y, and z why folks should stay home.....you want no parts of that!!

It's the Wild Wild West out there


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

lavaflow99 said:


> No bueno
> 
> Take home points:
> - once infected, one can shed the virus up to 6 weeks from initial symptoms (was a small sample size though)
> - those more likely to shed longer are those older or with underlying health issues
> - 14 day isolation post infection isn't enough (the 14 day isolation should only apply to those who have been exposed to see if symptoms will appear)
> 
> *Viral Shedding Continues Up to 6 Weeks After Coronavirus Symptom Onset*
> By Marilynn Larkin
> 
> April 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD TO EMAIL ALERTS
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Patients may continue to shed the SARS-CoV-2 virus for up to six weeks after symptoms emerge, a small study of recovered COVID-19 patients suggests.
> 
> "In the convalescence period, a trace of virus may still be detected," Dr. Sheng Zhang of Huazhong University of Science and Technology in Wuhan told Reuters Health by email. "However, similar to other virus infections, this is not indicative of the transmission ability of the infected individual."
> 
> Dr. Zhang and colleagues summarized their experience with 56 COVID-19 patients (median age 55; 61% men) admitted to Tongi Hospital in Wuhan in January and February. Throat or deep nasal cavity swab samples were collected on different dates after symptom onset. SARS-CoV-2 was diagnosed by real-time reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) assays All patients had mild-moderate infection.
> 
> As reported in Clinical Infectious Diseases, 299 RT-PCR assays were performed (about five tests per patient). The longest duration between symptom onset and an RT-PCR test was 42 days, whereas the median duration was 24 days.
> 
> 
> In the first three weeks after symptom onset, the majority of RT-PCR results were positive for SARS-CoV-2. From week three onward, negative results increased. All tests were negative at week six after symptom onset.
> 
> The rate of positive results was highest at week one (100%), followed by 89.3%, 66.1%, 32.1%, 5.4% and 0% at weeks two, three, four, five and six, respectively.
> 
> Patients were further divided into non-prolonged and prolonged shedding groups based on nucleic acid conversion time (up to or more than 24 days). Patients with longer viral shedding tended to be older and were more likely to have comorbidities such as diabetes and hypertension.
> 
> No patients were transferred to an intensive care unit; all recovered and were discharged from the hospital.
> 
> Dr. Zhang said, "I would suggest three consecutive negative RT-PCR results to safely discharge, due to high false-negative rate" of nasal or throat swabs.
> 
> From a public health perspective, he added, "I need to emphasize that the public should not be scared by those seemingly 'prolonged' positive cases. It is way harder to prove 'no transmission ability' than 'potentially transmissible.'"
> 
> Dr. Jack Lipton, Chair of the Department of Translational Neuroscience at Michigan State University College of Human Medicine in Ann Arbor commented in an email to Reuters Health, "The study demonstrates that repeated testing is absolutely necessary. In our clinical trial of university personnel at MSU, we have a young healthy subject with mild symptoms who has tested positive five times over four weeks. People need to realize that a 14-day isolation is appropriate for seeing whether one will develop symptoms after a known exposure to an infected person. Fourteen days is not a sufficient amount of time to be infected, recover and then be virus free."
> 
> Dr. Robert Quigley, Senior Vice President and Regional Medical Director of International SOS, noted in an email to Reuters Health, "The question that remains is how great does the viral load need to be to infect another person if in fact the viral load actually decreases over time. Regardless, until this virologic feature is defined, it is clear that infected healthcare professionals (HCPs) should have two consecutive negative tests before returning to the healthcare arena where they could potentially infect a fragile patient."
> 
> 
> "It is unclear when non-HCPs can return to the workplace after testing positive for COVID-19," he added. "This study implies that the absence of symptoms may not eliminate the risk of transmission to co-workers for up to 42 days post the onset of symptoms. Such conclusions could clearly impact our present practices of quarantine and isolation."
> 
> 
> Dr. Taylor Heald-Sargent, an infectious diseases fellow at the Ann and Robert H. Lurie Children's Hospital of Chicago who studied coronaviruses for her PhD, commented by email that the study "confirms other reports that older patients with other medical issues are more at risk for severe disease. This could mean that this patient population has immune systems that are unable to efficiently clear infection. However, more research is needed to explore that hypothesis."
> 
> 
> "One limitation is that (the study) focused on one geographic location," she told Reuters Health. "However, it seems likely that these results would be similar to other countries, including the United States."
> 
> https://www.medscape.com/viewarticl...429_MSCPEDIT&uac=117087MK&impID=2363843&faf=1


Should we trust and follow this Chinese study?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

meka72 said:


> When I saw that video, I said the exam should be enough for people to stay at home.





lavaflow99 said:


> Especially since obtaining the sample can elicit a cough....an aerosol generating procedure.
> 
> Exhibit x, y, and z why folks should stay home.....you want no parts of that!!
> 
> It's the Wild Wild West out there


Under house arrest?  By choice or force?


----------



## lavaflow99

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Under house arrest?  By choice or force?



Do you!  I'm not in the business of forcing anyone to do anything.  We are all adults here.

Best wishes!


----------



## lavaflow99

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Should we trust and follow this Chinese study?



Take from it whatever you wish.


----------



## dancinstallion

lavaflow99 said:


> No bueno
> 
> Take home points:
> - once infected, one can shed the virus up to 6 weeks from initial symptoms (was a small sample size though)
> - those more likely to shed longer are those older or with underlying health issues
> - 14 day isolation post infection isn't enough (the 14 day isolation should only apply to those who have been exposed to see if symptoms will appear)
> 
> *Viral Shedding Continues Up to 6 Weeks After Coronavirus Symptom Onset*
> By Marilynn Larkin
> 
> April 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD TO EMAIL ALERTS
> 
> 
> NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Patients may continue to shed the SARS-CoV-2 virus for up to six weeks after symptoms emerge, a small study of recovered COVID-19 patients suggests.
> 
> "In the convalescence period, a trace of virus may still be detected," Dr. Sheng Zhang of Huazhong University of Science and Technology in Wuhan told Reuters Health by email. "However, similar to other virus infections, this is not indicative of the transmission ability of the infected individual."
> 
> Dr. Zhang and colleagues summarized their experience with 56 COVID-19 patients (median age 55; 61% men) admitted to Tongi Hospital in Wuhan in January and February. Throat or deep nasal cavity swab samples were collected on different dates after symptom onset. SARS-CoV-2 was diagnosed by real-time reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) assays All patients had mild-moderate infection.
> 
> As reported in Clinical Infectious Diseases, 299 RT-PCR assays were performed (about five tests per patient). The longest duration between symptom onset and an RT-PCR test was 42 days, whereas the median duration was 24 days.
> 
> 
> In the first three weeks after symptom onset, the majority of RT-PCR results were positive for SARS-CoV-2. From week three onward, negative results increased. All tests were negative at week six after symptom onset.
> 
> The rate of positive results was highest at week one (100%), followed by 89.3%, 66.1%, 32.1%, 5.4% and 0% at weeks two, three, four, five and six, respectively.
> 
> Patients were further divided into non-prolonged and prolonged shedding groups based on nucleic acid conversion time (up to or more than 24 days). Patients with longer viral shedding tended to be older and were more likely to have comorbidities such as diabetes and hypertension.
> 
> No patients were transferred to an intensive care unit; all recovered and were discharged from the hospital.
> 
> Dr. Zhang said, "I would suggest three consecutive negative RT-PCR results to safely discharge, due to high false-negative rate" of nasal or throat swabs.
> 
> From a public health perspective, he added, "I need to emphasize that the public should not be scared by those seemingly 'prolonged' positive cases. It is way harder to prove 'no transmission ability' than 'potentially transmissible.'"
> 
> Dr. Jack Lipton, Chair of the Department of Translational Neuroscience at Michigan State University College of Human Medicine in Ann Arbor commented in an email to Reuters Health, "The study demonstrates that repeated testing is absolutely necessary. In our clinical trial of university personnel at MSU, we have a young healthy subject with mild symptoms who has tested positive five times over four weeks. People need to realize that a 14-day isolation is appropriate for seeing whether one will develop symptoms after a known exposure to an infected person. Fourteen days is not a sufficient amount of time to be infected, recover and then be virus free."
> 
> Dr. Robert Quigley, Senior Vice President and Regional Medical Director of International SOS, noted in an email to Reuters Health, "The question that remains is how great does the viral load need to be to infect another person if in fact the viral load actually decreases over time. Regardless, until this virologic feature is defined, it is clear that infected healthcare professionals (HCPs) should have two consecutive negative tests before returning to the healthcare arena where they could potentially infect a fragile patient."
> 
> 
> "It is unclear when non-HCPs can return to the workplace after testing positive for COVID-19," he added. "This study implies that the absence of symptoms may not eliminate the risk of transmission to co-workers for up to 42 days post the onset of symptoms. Such conclusions could clearly impact our present practices of quarantine and isolation."
> 
> 
> Dr. Taylor Heald-Sargent, an infectious diseases fellow at the Ann and Robert H. Lurie Children's Hospital of Chicago who studied coronaviruses for her PhD, commented by email that the study "confirms other reports that older patients with other medical issues are more at risk for severe disease. This could mean that this patient population has immune systems that are unable to efficiently clear infection. However, more research is needed to explore that hypothesis."
> 
> 
> "One limitation is that (the study) focused on one geographic location," she told Reuters Health. "However, it seems likely that these results would be similar to other countries, including the United States."
> 
> https://www.medscape.com/viewarticl...429_MSCPEDIT&uac=117087MK&impID=2363843&faf=1



I knew the virus stays in your body for more than two weeks so I didnt understand the two week quarantine. Remember some celebrity tested positive about four weeks after initial symptoms so I calculated it was about 5+ weeks that she had the virus. Plus the patients in the hospital are not recovering in two weeks. So now it makes better sense that the two week quarantine is to see if you have symptoms but what if the person is asymptomatic? It is confirmed that many people are asymptomatic so are they still shedding the virus 3 weeks later? We dont know.


----------



## meka72

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Under house arrest?  By choice or force?


I support the quarantine measures that are in effect in my state (business and school closures, recommended face masks during limited trips to essential services). I also support consequences for people who flagrantly violate the recommendations.


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> So don't trust the information on CDC?  Who do we trust?


The information from the CDC is all filtered through the Trump administration. One of the first things that Trump did in this crisis was order the CDC to run all press releases by Pence's office first. That was because someone who worked for the CDC gave an early warning about the coronavirus and the stock market took a huge dip. 

The information that the CDC shares is also to promote the wellbeing of the general public, not necessarily your personal best interests. This is why we get mixed messages like "Masks don't protect you from coronavirus and the healthcare workers need the masks to protect themselves from coronavirus." It was in our individual best interests to buy and wear masks, but if we'd all done so then the hospital shortages would've been even worse. After the supply increased they changed their recommendations. 

I am not saying that they are an untrustworthy source of information. They are the best we've got at the moment. But obviously we have to use our own judgment and consider their motives. Skepticism is healthy.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

meka72 said:


> I support the quarantine measures that are in effect in my state (business and school closures, recommended face masks during limited trips to essential services). I also support consequences for people who flagrantly violate the recommendations.


I appreciate your views.  What type of consequence do you support that you feel is appropriate?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

SpiritJunkie said:


> My Sister got the test done ... they went deeeeeeep, she said it is so painful. I believe I read somewhere they don’t need to go so deep.


Yeah I read they were allowing people to do their own front of the nose test to cut down on the amount of PPE needed.  .  I also read the most accurate results come from that deep swab because that area has shown to have the highest concentration of virus.  I'm just trying to think about reasons for negatives when someone is symptomatic and probably positive.  
I couldnt personally do a deep swab.  When they tried to put a feeding tube,    then a camera down my nose it was a firm nope!  I almost had to fight my nurse cause I said no and she tried to continue with it.  no means no lol


----------



## UmSumayyah

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I appreciate your views.  What type of consequence do you support that you feel is appropriate?


Jail, because they have space after releasing inmates for fear of spreading covid 19


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

UmSumayyah said:


> Jail, because they have space after releasing inmates for fear of spreading covid 19


Jail?  

So if I walk outside my yard right now, police should arrest me and send me to jail?

Oh you mean arrest for activities such as a house party, right or protest?  What about funerals and walking in groups to get exercise?


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Experimental treatment for virus

An experimental drug for the coronavirus has a proven benefit, according to Dr. Anthony Fauci, the head of the National Institutes of Allergy and Infectious Diseases.

"The data shows that remdesivir has a clear-cut, significant, positive effect in diminishing the time to recovery," Fauci said at the White House on Wednesday. The data he referred to is from a large study of more than 1,000 patients from multiple sites around the world. Patients either received the drug, called remdesivir, or a placebo.

Results from clinical trials are typically published in medical journals after review from outside experts. That hasn't happened yet with this latest study, but Fauci said that the results were so promising, there is "an ethical obligation to immediately let the placebo group know so they can have access" to the drug.

Fauci said the remdesivir study group was able to be discharged from the hospital within 11 days, on average, compared to 15 days in the placebo group.

_*Full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*_

"What it has proven is that a drug can block this virus," Fauci said.

There were indications the drug led to fewer deaths, but that part of the analysis is still under review.

Fauci, who is normally measured in tone, expressed genuine excitement over the results, calling them "reminiscent of 34 years ago in 1986 when we were struggling for drugs for HIV."

Fauci's team uncovered the first drug to show a modest impact on the virus that causes AIDS — research that was built upon over subsequent years to find HIV drug cocktails.

Dr. Michael Saag, associate dean for global health at the University of Alabama at Birmingham, said the results seemed promising. Antiviral drugs such as remdesivir tend to work earlier in the course of an illness, so "the thing that I think is important in this study is the patients had advanced disease," said Saag, who is not involved with any remdesivir trials.

"I think they were trying to give it the toughest test they could."

The study raised questions about whether the Food and Drug Administration would issue emergency use authorization for remdesivir, a move that would expand doctors' ability to use it.

In a statement to NBC News, an FDA official said, "the agency has been engaged in sustained and ongoing discussions with Gilead Sciences regarding making remdesivir available to patients as quickly as possible, as appropriate." It was unclear whether the FDA would take immediate action.

Meanwhile, information on two other remdesivir studies released Wednesday provided seemingly conflicting outcomes.

But both studies had flaws, making results difficult to interpret in the absence of more research.

The first study, from Gilead Sciences, found that patients who were given a 10-day treatment course of the drug "achieved similar improvement in clinical status compared with those taking a 5-day treatment course," the company, which makes the drug, said in a press release Wednesday.

The other study, published in The Lancet, found remdesivir had no effect on reducing COVID-19 death rates, or even on making people feel better faster.

Gilead has not yet released enough information from its trial to show what that "improvement" means for patients. The company said full results would be published "in the coming weeks."

The analysis did not compare remdesivir to a placebo, so it's impossible to determine whether any benefits were due to the drug or whether patients would have improved on their own.

Separately, The Lancet study's conclusion was muddied because the research was stopped early, because the investigators in Wuhan, China, were only able to recruit half of the patients they'd planned to study.

"This is not the outcome we hoped for," Bin Cao, the study's author and a professor at China-Japan Friendship Hospital and Capital Medical University in China, said in a press release. "We are mindful that we were only able to enroll 237 of the target 453 patients because the COVID-19 outbreak was brought under control in Wuhan."

_*Download the NBC News app for full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*_

The Gilead research was meant to determine how long hospitalized patients would need to be on the drug for a potential clinical benefit. If patients only need five days of treatment, rather than 10, it would mean Gilead could double the number of people treated.

"This is particularly important in the setting of a pandemic," Dr. Merdad Parsey, Gilead's chief medical officer, said in the press release.

Remdesivir is not approved by the Food and Drug Administration, and has not been proven as an effective treatment for patients with the coronavirus. Results from other trials are expected in the coming weeks.

_*Follow NBC HEALTH on Twitter & Facebook.*_


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Dozens of bodies found in U-Haul trucks outside NYC funeral home*
By Larry Celona, Elizabeth Rosner and Vincent Barone

April 29, 2020 | 7:14pm

_




Investigators outside the Andrew T. Cleckley Funeral HomePaul Martinka
Sign up for our special edition newsletter to get a daily update on the coronavirus pandemic.

Police found dozens of bodies being stored in unrefrigerated trucks outside a Brooklyn funeral home and lying on the facility’s floor Wednesday, law enforcement sources told The Post.

Between 40 to 60 bodies were discovered either stacked up in U-Haul box trucks outside Andrew Cleckley Funeral Services in Flatlands or on the building’s floor, after neighbors reported a foul odor around the property, sources said.

NYPD detectives were joined by several other city agencies investigating the trucks at the Utica Avenue facility Wednesday evening, with the section of the street closed off to the public.

John DiPietro, who owns a neighboring property, said he had observed cadavers being stored in the trucks for at least several weeks during the coronavirus pandemic.

“You don’t respect the dead that way. That could have been my father, my brother,” said DiPietro.

View Gallery
Brooklyn Borough President Eric Adams was on the scene, but could not confirm any details of the storage. Adams said the city needed to ramp up staff for a “bereavement committee” to deal with the surging deaths due to the coronavirus.

“We need to bring in funeral directors, morgues, [medical examiners], clergies … when you find bodies in trucks like this throughout our city, treating them in an undignified manner, that’s unacceptable.”

Police called in the state Department of Health. A spokesman at the agency said the department is actively looking into the matter, but couldn’t comment further.

In addition to the two U-Hauls holding corpses, the facility had two more refrigerated trucks also storing bodies and a third box truck of empty caskets, police sources said.

The funeral home told officers that the bodies were supposed to be going to a crematorium but they didn’t come and pick them up, sources told the Post.

The owner of Pemco supplies, a kitchen appliance parts supplier nearby the funeral home, called the situation a “disaster.”

“They were storing them in U-Haul trucks; we knew what was going on but not the extent,” the owner said.

“One thing to be [killed] by the coronavirus, another to be treated inhumanly.”

Calls to the funeral company, went unanswered Wednesday.


_


----------



## meka72

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I appreciate your views.  What type of consequence do you support that you feel is appropriate?


I think the consequence should be proportional to the offense. In my home state, a judge placed someone on house arrest for violating a quarantine order. I think that’s warranted.


----------



## meka72

But you walking outside in your yard is not a violation of quarantine. You having a cookout with 50 people would probably be a violation of the quarantine and would suggest reckless behavior. 



ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Jail?
> 
> So if I walk outside my yard right now, police should arrest me and send me to jail?
> 
> Oh you mean arrest for activities such as a house party, right or protest?  What about funerals and walking in groups to get exercise?


----------



## UmSumayyah

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Jail?
> 
> So if I walk outside my yard right now, police should arrest me and send me to jail?
> 
> Oh you mean arrest for activities such as a house party, right or protest?  What about funerals and walking in groups to get exercise?


Jail! Several cities have space vacated by criminals. 

If popo catch you shooting hoops alonecat sunset or sitting in a parked car for drive in church, clearly you are a larger threat to society than Convict Carl.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Doctor takes to streets to help black communities get tested for COVID-19*
2 hrs ago































a man and a woman taking a selfie in a car: Dr. Ala Stanford leans into car to test an unidentified patient for COVID-19 in Philadelphia.

‘Hallelujah that God made a way,” said Gwen Carter as she waited to be tested for COVID-19 at Mt. Airy Church of God in Christ in Philadelphia on Friday.

Stanford has tested more than 1,500 deeply appreciative residents in some of the city’s poorest neighborhoods. She does not charge a dime.

In her hometown of Philadelphia, blacks make up the majority of the population, and nearly half of the coronavirus cases.


Amid concerns in the health care community about the disproportionate impact COVID-19 is having on black and brown communities, Stanford decided to take action.

“ I just couldn't be part of another town hall meeting or watch another webinar or talk about how pervasive the social determinants of health are and not do anything,” she told ABC News Live Anchor Linsey Davis.

As a pediatric surgeon in a private practice, she had access to some tests and PPE. She rented a van and loaded it up. Her husband got in the driver's seat and they hit the streets, making ‘house calls’ to residents who badly needed tests.

“We got our team together... it took literally 48 hours to get it together,” she said.

Just like that the “Black Doctors COVID19 Consortium” was born-- a group of medical professionals who assemble in church parking lots with protective gear, and highly-coveted coronavirus tests.

“We basically set up like a triage unit... every time we go we pack up everything it comes out of the van, we put everything up, we have a registration,” Stanford said.

By car, by foot, any way they can. Hundreds and hundreds show up.

They wait while socially distanced-- hoping they will be the lucky ones to get a test.

“The need is great... It just confirms to us that we’re exactly where we need to be testing these communities,” Stanford added.

They’ve hit more than half a dozen Philadelphia area churches, and Stanford and her team of volunteers don’t plan to stop any time soon.

Philadelphia is the birthplace of America, and home to the Liberty Bell-- but the city is also the poorest big city in the country-- according to the latest U.S. Census numbers, 24.9% of the city’s nearly 1.6 million residents live in poverty.

And those in poverty-- are having a significantly harder time getting access to tests.

Epidemiologist Dr. Usama Bilal is tracking who is getting tested by zip code.
*Shortage of black blood donors*
And now, the Red Cross flagging a new concern for blacks, a lack of blood donors.

The Red Cross tells ABC News prior to this pandemic blood donations from African Americans accounted for four percent of overall donations. But now-- the Red Cross is facing a dire shortage of donations from black donors.

Donations have dropped by 50 percent since the pandemic began, now accounting for just two percent of donations.

“People may be more concerned about going in to donate blood. And this is particularly problematic where in urban areas you're worried that you might be exposed to COVID-19 going in to donate blood,” Dr. Kimberly Whitley, chairwoman of the Sickle Cell Center at Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia told ABC News.

Those donations are especially critical for those with sickle cell disease.

“African-American donors really need to come out and donate for children and adults living with sickle cell disease because their red cell units are going to be more likely to match those individuals who need the transfusions,” Dr. Whitley added.

Some 98% of those diagnosed with sickle cell disease are black. Many patients require blood transfusions once a month for their entire life-- that can’t be put on hold during the pandemic.

Children's Hospital of Philadelphia is one of the country’s largest comprehensive sickle cell centers, and they are donating thousands of masks and hand sanitizers to the families of young people with the disease.

Sickle cell disease patients have weaker immune systems-- making the importance of testing everyone who interacts with them for COVID-19 critical.

As it is well documented, not every COVID-19 patient has symptoms.

Pastor Alyn Waller, who leads Philadelphia’s largest church, Enon Tabernacle, was one of those.

Waller invited Stanford to test at his church, hoping to spread awareness of the importance of being tested.






© Pastor Marshall Mitchell via Black Doctors Covid19 Consortium Dr. Ala Stanford leans into car to test an unidentified patient for COVID-19 in Philadelphia.
“I was just doing it not expecting to be positive. But, expecting to just show people that it really doesn’t hurt when it goes up your nose and so the last thing I expected.. Was to get a positive result,” Pastor Waller told ABC News. That day at Enon-- Dr. Stanford and her team tested 350 people. Their positive rate has been hovering between 18-20%.

“Now I think I’m on assignment, because I don’t feel bad and I can speak up for people that may not feel good enough to speak up,” Pastor Waller added. He believes the region, and the country needs more testing.


“Had I not taken that test, I would have been walking around shedding, and potentially infecting someone who would have worse experience with the same virus,” Waller added.

He is now preaching from home to his congregation of more than 12,000 people.

His message-- the black community must take responsibility for their own health.

“We know that when America catches a cold the black community has pneumonia. And so we have to take extra steps to make sure that the message gets out... it's a challenge to the system to recognize that disparities exist already. It's a challenge to our community to recognize that this is real, and we have to take responsibility for our own health,”
Stanford says she’ll continue to test until she feels like Philadelphia officials are doing enough testing. She hopes doctors in other cities see what she’s doing, and get out there to help.
“For my doctors and friends in other cities, you can do this, you know you can do this, and hopefully you have the support of your local and state government. But if you don't, you can do it. It takes one doctor to decide that their practice is going to be about COVID-19, and you just do it,” Stanford said.






© Pastor Marshall Mitchell via Black Doctors Covid19 Consortium Dr. Ala Stanford stands on street with a colleague.
Stanford believes the government could set up a better testing infrastructure to help black communities in as little as a week, “I don’t see the resources, I don’t even see the cash, or the move into getting people tested,” she said.

Philadelphia Congressman Dwight Evans has noticed what Dr. Stanford is doing, he tells ABC News he is ‘very impressed that she took it upon herself to get this done. I needed to help push this to the city's officials. This needs to happen. She deserves the help,” he said.




Until the help comes, it’s Dr. Stanford to the rescue, with a quick tilt of their head, and a five second swab of the nose.

Further proof that in these challenging times, superheroes really don’t need capes, just a mask and a dream.


----------



## vevster

Jmartjrmd said:


> I couldnt personally do a deep swab.  When they tried to put a feeding tube,    then a camera down my nose it was a firm nope!  I almost had to fight my nurse cause I said no and she tried to continue with it.  no means no lol


Doctors make the worst patients.


----------



## vevster

I don't understand why people resist the shelter in place --- I'm in the epicenter of the epicenter and I only go out for necessities --- NO ONE BOTHERS ME.  This is all voluntary for the greater good. No body locked  me into my apt.


----------



## Lylddlebit

vevster said:


> I don't understand why people resist the shelter in place --- I'm in the epicenter of the epicenter and I only go out for necessities --- NO ONE BOTHERS ME.  This is all voluntary for the greater good. No body locked  me into my apt.




That's the answer though.  People consider what they want to do a necessity, whether it actually is or not.  People are going to continue to justify doing what they want to do.  In which case, it's most efficient to remove their access to you(used generally).


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

vevster said:


> I don't understand why people resist the shelter in place --- I'm in the epicenter of the epicenter and I only go out for necessities --- NO ONE BOTHERS ME.  This is all voluntary for the greater good. No body locked  me into my apt.


I don’t get it either. I have a white colleague in Georgia and when they opened the barbershops and hair salons on Friday he proudly announced on Twitter how great it felt to get a haircut. A-hole. He’s a republican so I know he was trying to prove a point.  I read somewhere some how this pandemic has turned public health into a progressive issue and economic health into a conservative issue. I have a vested interest in both as should every American.​


----------



## Jmartjrmd

vevster said:


> Doctors make the worst patients.


IKR lol.. although I'm a nurse practitioner not a doctor.   :0)


----------



## Ivonnovi

*Regarding this promising vaccine.*   In the past when our nation approved products without thorough testing it caused major health problems.     *As if that's not bad enough, our Nation's leader's denied these problems for decades and years.  *

*Vietnam*:   *Agent Orange,* sprayed from above to kill plants in the jungle during the War:     Here's a very polite Vet talking about his experience post exposure and the denial.

*Morning Sickness relief?* *Thalidomide* was prescribed during pregnancy to ease morning sickness before it was withdrawn in 1961 because it was causing birth defects.

*Gulf war Anti-Nerve Agent pill:  Pyridostigmine bromide (PB). * Side effects included: muscle cramps, & diarrhea;  within hours.      I can also attest to having watery menses and frequent urgent need to piss......a mess!
*
Need Birth Control?  Norplants * (I was part of this lawsuit(1990's_)    I bled like a stuck pig every 2 weeks...for 18 months.....

*Post 2011 and the Antrhax Vaccine.* ....and it's problems.  << that they are calling "Bad Batches"......       I ducked this round of vaccinations as much as I could and not get kicked out.
 *ETA:*  Let's not forget that while the surviving families of the rich got big $ for their pain & suffering; many of the *FIRST RESPONDERS GOT C.R.U.M.B.S.*  if anything and most had to fight for the crumbs; some are still living with illness and haven't be adequately compensated or taken care of. 


I list these as food for thought.   Stay healthy and don't jump in line for any new "promising vaccines".....Please!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> No.  Lol.  I am just providing the information from CDC.
> 
> I am in a damned if I do, damned if I don't situation.


Got it. You gotta be patient. We just don't know whats going to happen. I promise you. I'd rather have my oldest at regular school, not a day care---so she can see her friends, talk with her favorite teacher, see her Coach and other adults in her life that have impacted her greatly. My oldest daughter JUST started Kindergarten and I swear she was MADE for it...she finally has a teacher who understand her, who I really like. I wish I could keep her teacher for every single year she is in school. Homeschooling has been extremely stressful for me....I'd rather not wear a stuffy N95 or deal with clients remotely. I don't love working from home...but I can't take any chances with my kids. I watched my oldest almost die several times. She was on a ventilator the 1st 2 months of her life, only to be put back on when she was 3 mos old. She lived the first 7 months of her life in a hospital. I'm not entirely sure my kid would survive being vented again. I wouldn't survive seeing it. It was the absolute lowest part of my life to this day. I am not willing to take any chances for the sake of "trying it out and seeing." I really need some better guarantees. It doesn't mean I'm living in FEAR. It just means I'm doing my job as a parent to ensure her safety...unlike Dr. Oz who'd sacrifice 2-3% of kids for the sake of resuming school. Or this President who is all over the place.

Also understand that those stats are based on regular flu. We can't extrapolate previous data to the current situation. Its really a false equivalent and dismisses the severity of the situation. Its great that kids haven't been impacted as much...but if your kid was 1 of the 100 who died, out of the say 100000 that contracted it...stats mean nothing ya know? Your world would end right then and there per se.

We've only been actually dealing with this for 6-7 weeks. March 1st---ppl were still shrugging their shoulders.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> *Doctor takes to streets to help black communities get tested for COVID-19*
> 2 hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a man and a woman taking a selfie in a car: Dr. Ala Stanford leans into car to test an unidentified patient for COVID-19 in Philadelphia.
> 
> ‘Hallelujah that God made a way,” said Gwen Carter as she waited to be tested for COVID-19 at Mt. Airy Church of God in Christ in Philadelphia on Friday.
> 
> Stanford has tested more than 1,500 deeply appreciative residents in some of the city’s poorest neighborhoods. She does not charge a dime.
> 
> In her hometown of Philadelphia, blacks make up the majority of the population, and nearly half of the coronavirus cases.
> 
> 
> Amid concerns in the health care community about the disproportionate impact COVID-19 is having on black and brown communities, Stanford decided to take action.
> 
> “ I just couldn't be part of another town hall meeting or watch another webinar or talk about how pervasive the social determinants of health are and not do anything,” she told ABC News Live Anchor Linsey Davis.
> 
> As a pediatric surgeon in a private practice, she had access to some tests and PPE. She rented a van and loaded it up. Her husband got in the driver's seat and they hit the streets, making ‘house calls’ to residents who badly needed tests.
> 
> “We got our team together... it took literally 48 hours to get it together,” she said.
> 
> Just like that the “Black Doctors COVID19 Consortium” was born-- a group of medical professionals who assemble in church parking lots with protective gear, and highly-coveted coronavirus tests.
> 
> “We basically set up like a triage unit... every time we go we pack up everything it comes out of the van, we put everything up, we have a registration,” Stanford said.
> 
> By car, by foot, any way they can. Hundreds and hundreds show up.
> 
> They wait while socially distanced-- hoping they will be the lucky ones to get a test.
> 
> “The need is great... It just confirms to us that we’re exactly where we need to be testing these communities,” Stanford added.
> 
> They’ve hit more than half a dozen Philadelphia area churches, and Stanford and her team of volunteers don’t plan to stop any time soon.
> 
> Philadelphia is the birthplace of America, and home to the Liberty Bell-- but the city is also the poorest big city in the country-- according to the latest U.S. Census numbers, 24.9% of the city’s nearly 1.6 million residents live in poverty.
> 
> And those in poverty-- are having a significantly harder time getting access to tests.
> 
> Epidemiologist Dr. Usama Bilal is tracking who is getting tested by zip code.
> *Shortage of black blood donors*
> And now, the Red Cross flagging a new concern for blacks, a lack of blood donors.
> 
> The Red Cross tells ABC News prior to this pandemic blood donations from African Americans accounted for four percent of overall donations. But now-- the Red Cross is facing a dire shortage of donations from black donors.
> 
> Donations have dropped by 50 percent since the pandemic began, now accounting for just two percent of donations.
> 
> “People may be more concerned about going in to donate blood. And this is particularly problematic where in urban areas you're worried that you might be exposed to COVID-19 going in to donate blood,” Dr. Kimberly Whitley, chairwoman of the Sickle Cell Center at Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia told ABC News.
> 
> Those donations are especially critical for those with sickle cell disease.
> 
> “African-American donors really need to come out and donate for children and adults living with sickle cell disease because their red cell units are going to be more likely to match those individuals who need the transfusions,” Dr. Whitley added.
> 
> Some 98% of those diagnosed with sickle cell disease are black. Many patients require blood transfusions once a month for their entire life-- that can’t be put on hold during the pandemic.
> 
> Children's Hospital of Philadelphia is one of the country’s largest comprehensive sickle cell centers, and they are donating thousands of masks and hand sanitizers to the families of young people with the disease.
> 
> Sickle cell disease patients have weaker immune systems-- making the importance of testing everyone who interacts with them for COVID-19 critical.
> 
> As it is well documented, not every COVID-19 patient has symptoms.
> 
> Pastor Alyn Waller, who leads Philadelphia’s largest church, Enon Tabernacle, was one of those.
> 
> Waller invited Stanford to test at his church, hoping to spread awareness of the importance of being tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Pastor Marshall Mitchell via Black Doctors Covid19 Consortium Dr. Ala Stanford leans into car to test an unidentified patient for COVID-19 in Philadelphia.
> “I was just doing it not expecting to be positive. But, expecting to just show people that it really doesn’t hurt when it goes up your nose and so the last thing I expected.. Was to get a positive result,” Pastor Waller told ABC News. That day at Enon-- Dr. Stanford and her team tested 350 people. Their positive rate has been hovering between 18-20%.
> 
> “Now I think I’m on assignment, because I don’t feel bad and I can speak up for people that may not feel good enough to speak up,” Pastor Waller added. He believes the region, and the country needs more testing.
> 
> 
> “Had I not taken that test, I would have been walking around shedding, and potentially infecting someone who would have worse experience with the same virus,” Waller added.
> 
> He is now preaching from home to his congregation of more than 12,000 people.
> 
> His message-- the black community must take responsibility for their own health.
> 
> “We know that when America catches a cold the black community has pneumonia. And so we have to take extra steps to make sure that the message gets out... it's a challenge to the system to recognize that disparities exist already. It's a challenge to our community to recognize that this is real, and we have to take responsibility for our own health,”
> Stanford says she’ll continue to test until she feels like Philadelphia officials are doing enough testing. She hopes doctors in other cities see what she’s doing, and get out there to help.
> “For my doctors and friends in other cities, you can do this, you know you can do this, and hopefully you have the support of your local and state government. But if you don't, you can do it. It takes one doctor to decide that their practice is going to be about COVID-19, and you just do it,” Stanford said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Pastor Marshall Mitchell via Black Doctors Covid19 Consortium Dr. Ala Stanford stands on street with a colleague.
> Stanford believes the government could set up a better testing infrastructure to help black communities in as little as a week, “I don’t see the resources, I don’t even see the cash, or the move into getting people tested,” she said.
> 
> Philadelphia Congressman Dwight Evans has noticed what Dr. Stanford is doing, he tells ABC News he is ‘very impressed that she took it upon herself to get this done. I needed to help push this to the city's officials. This needs to happen. She deserves the help,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until the help comes, it’s Dr. Stanford to the rescue, with a quick tilt of their head, and a five second swab of the nose.
> 
> Further proof that in these challenging times, superheroes really don’t need capes, just a mask and a dream.



In countries like India, with over 1B humans living there, and as much as the entire state of Florida living in one smaller state...doctors do this in very very poor areas of the communities. I mean we have poor areas which may have public housing....but we are talking about what looks like Favelas and true slums. If there is an outbreak like Flu or SARS, they have been known to mask up, full on PPE and offer testing, flu vaccine if the family wants it, and screening and they offer ways to isolate or hospital stay for those who are sick. Sometimes they find out someone is going to have a baby--soon, or has other medical issues like stroke or at have had a mild heart attack that very day and is going down. This would be great but poorer members of the community, many black folk don't trust anyone going door to door. However in this particular climate, people would accept it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> So don't trust the information on CDC?  Who do we trust?





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Do we trust to have forced vaccinations?



Like they said up thread...trust your own common sense for one. I have a clinical and science background. But this climate and administration....eww. They don't even let Dr. Fauci get up there with Trump anymore...They don't believe in science because it doesn't jive with their agenda.
They can't force vaccines. They will run into issues mandating it for work and I don't see Labor Unions or Private industry supporting it if they were to mandate it like school vaccines. I don't think the schools will mandate this particular vaccine either. People think they will "back into" mandating it in other ways. I am pro-vaccine but based on my experience with clinical work, I am not convinced the first round will be worth it. What they are not telling ppl is that it takes 4 years to validate a good vaccine. The 18 months is "over promising" for true validation of safety. Completion and preliminary trials? Yes....but first round...tricky. Doesn't mean it will be a crap product....just an untested one. I didn't start getting a flu vaccine until it was over 10 years old.


----------



## King of Sorrow

*NYC News*

Soure: NY Times
*Subway service will halt between 1 and 5 a.m. so trains can be disinfected.*
Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said Thursday that the New York City subway would halt service from 1 a.m. to 5 a.m. each night so trains could be disinfected.

Mr. Cuomo said that shuttle buses, dollar vans and even for-hire vehicles would provide what he called an “essential connector” during those hours to transport workers who needed to get to their jobs.

“This is as ambitious as anything we’ve ever undertaken,” the governor said. New York’s subway is one of the few in the world that rounds round the clock. The subway is operated by the Metropolitan Transportation Authority, a state agency that Mr. Cuomo effectively controls.



Spoiler: Read More...



The announcement comes after days of building tension over homeless people using subway trains as an alternative form of shelter and creating what many felt were unsanitary conditions on trains. On Tuesday, Mr. Cuomo had declared the situation “disgusting.”

He said that Mayor Bill de Blasio would help lead the effort to coordinate transportation during the nightly halt and praised the mayor for his cooperation.

“It’s a heck of an undertaking by the mayor and I applaud him for his ambition here in stepping up and taking this on,” Mr. Cuomo said.

Mr. de Blasio, appearing at the briefing, said that the effort would be a way to help homeless people, whose life on the subways he called “an unacceptable reality.”

The M.T.A. had rolled out new measures to address the use of the subway by the homeless on Wednesday.

Riders will not be allowed to remain in a station for more than an hour, and large wheeled carts, like shopping or grocery carts, have been banned from the system, officials said.

As long as the public health emergency continues, riders will also not be allowed to remain on a train or platform after an announcement that a train is being taken out of service.

“I want to be clear the status quo has been completely unacceptable,” said Sarah Feinberg, the interim president of New York City Transit, which operates the subway and buses. “It’s my job to make sure everyone who rides our system feels safe and secure and that our work force feels safe and secure.”

With the subway carrying less than 10 percent of its usual riders and running fewer trains, the number of homeless people who are effectively living on the subway has come into sharper focus in the past two months.

Advocates for the homeless say that many homeless people are avoiding shelters for fear of getting sick there, especially in dormitory-style shelters where the virus has spread quickly and killed dozens of people.

Police Commissioner Dermot F. Shea said on “Good Day New York” Thursday morning that the police have been ejecting many more people from the transit system lately — about 180 per day in the last three weeks, up from 50 or 60 a week in January.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They will run into issues mandating it for work


Hospitals already mandate flu shots.


----------



## meka72

*Tupac Shakur really did file for unemployment in Kentucky | Lexington Herald Leader*
By 

April 28, 2020 11:27 AM
Tupac Malik Shakur, 46, goes by Malik. He lives in Lexington and worked as a cook at Alfalfa’s and Lynagh’s in Lexington before they closed to help stop the spread of COVID-19. 

On March 13, the first day he could, he applied for unemployment insurance. On March 17, he got his monetary determination letter. He has been waiting on his unemployment money ever since. 

“I’ve been struggling for like the last month trying to figure out how to pay the bills,” Shakur said. 

Shakur said he’s been calling Frankfort frequently to try and figure out why his claim didn’t go through. He said he’s been wondering why it was being held up, but never would have guessed it’s because the education and workforce development cabinet thought it was a joke. 

“I’m hurt, I’m really embarrassed and I’m shocked,” Shakur said. “He needs to apologize. That’s just my name.”

Beshear’s office originally said the state could not verify the identity on the application they received from a person named Tupac Shakur. The Herald-Leader gave the governor’s office Shakur’s phone number Monday night and the state is now working to resolve the claim.

Beshear called Shakur personally to apologize Tuesday morning.

Shakur said he appreciated the call and that he forgave Beshear for the error.

“I understand, he’s dealing with a lot,” Shakur said. “Mistakes happen.”

A record number of people have filed for unemployment in Kentucky — close to 24 percent of the state’s workforce. Beshear said Monday that the state processed 150,000 claims that were being held up Sunday night and that another 70,000 claims for people who applied for unemployment in March were being released.

So far, that hasn’t included Shakur.

Shakur hasn’t always been Tupac Malik Shakur. His father practiced Islam and after he died in the early 90s, Shakur took up the faith. Shakur said he had his name legally changed around 1998 and that he chose the last name because it means “thankful to God” in Arabic. The rapper Tupac Shakur died in 1996.

Shakur said people sometimes laugh about it or think it’s cool, but he never expected it would prevent him from being able to collect unemployment.

Jeb Messer, whose wife Amy owns Alfalfa’s and Lynagh’s, said he was frustrated by the fact that Shakur’s name would prevent him from being able to collect unemployment.

“We just assumed everyone was getting it,” Messer said. “That may have been a bad assumption on my part.”

Messer said he didn’t understand why the state didn’t try harder to verify Shakur’s identity. 

“Something this minor shouldn’t hold up a system that’s ensuring the well-being of this many people right now,” Messer said.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> I don't understand why people resist the shelter in place --- I'm in the epicenter of the epicenter and I only go out for necessities --- NO ONE BOTHERS ME.  This is all voluntary for the greater good. No body locked  me into my apt.


Some things people are doing, like playing outsiders with their children, away from others or even alone poses no risk of spreading infection

People attending a drive in church service or drive in movie do not risk spreading covid 

Obama was apparently out golfing while his wife is telling everyone else to stay home unless they are going for food or medical care.

Clearly golfing is a great activity for social distancing.  It's out in the fresh air and sunshine with lots of space. He's not risking spreading infection by hitting the green.

But if regular people's social distancing outings are nonessential and they need to be lectured about staying home, then prominent figures should do the same.

It's not cool for the mayor of Chicago to tell people to forgo root touch ups, and then go get her hair cut.

It's not okay for Pence to stroll in visiting patients without a mask or for that Texas mayor to get her nails done. 

I have enough space and seating to have friends over to my yard to hang out. I can put lounge chairs 7 feet apart, disinfect  them and everyone can bring their own food and drink. 

But it's "nonessential" and not allowed by government decree, even though it's less risky than a trip for takeout or picking up groceries. 

Directives need to make sense and certainly should apply to everyone.


----------



## shelli4018

We don’t have a national lockdown with one set of rules. Instead we have each state/city doing their own thing. If regular folk have the same access to quality healthcare as some random public figure then take yourselves outside. I don’t know what Obama’s golfing habits or Christina Cuomo’s bathing habits have to do with anything. Just take care of yourselves and don’t put others at risk.

Why are y’all looking for something extra to be mad about? Seems you’d have your hands full just taking care of your own household and learning as much as you can.

Mike Pence is an idiot. I ain’t about to go to a medical facility without a mask. Lol!


----------



## shelli4018

I’m looking through my states nursing home statistics and WOW! This virus is wreaking havoc. At least half a dozen facilities have over 100 cases. The number of staff infected is mind boggling. 

A 182 bed facility near me has 89 resident cases / 29 Staff / 10 resident deaths. Just....wow.


----------



## SoniT

shelli4018 said:


> I’m looking through my states nursing home statistics and WOW! This virus is wreaking havoc. At least half a dozen facilities have over 100 cases. The number of staff infected is mind boggling.
> 
> A 182 bed facility near me has 89 resident cases / 29 Staff / 10 resident deaths. Just....wow.


I read that Gov. Hogan is now ordering mandatory coronavirus testing at all of the nursing homes.


----------



## shelli4018

SoniT said:


> I read that Gov. Hogan is now ordering mandatory coronavirus testing at all of the nursing homes.


Likely why these stats are a mess! More testing means more positive cases. One facility found out more than 80 residents were positive on the same day! Another facility has 43 staff members infected! How do you replace that many workers??

I imagine these workers (many asymptomatic) live or shop near these facilities. That’s kinda scary.


----------



## SoniT

shelli4018 said:


> Likely why these stats are a mess! More testing means more positive cases. One facility found out more than 80 residents were positive on the same day! Another facility has 43 staff members infected! How do you replace that many workers??
> 
> I imagine these workers (many asymptomatic) live or shop near these facilities. That’s kinda scary.


Yes, it's scary. I will continue to stay in the house. I don't have a problem with that at all.


----------



## Transformer

SoniT said:


> I read that Gov. Hogan is now ordering mandatory coronavirus testing at all of the nursing homes.



Both longterm and short term rehab.  DD was tested on Tuesday.


EDITED:  DD just got results.....Negative.


----------



## Ganjababy

Did it hurt her or was she okay? 





Transformer said:


> Both longterm and short term rehab.  DD was tested on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> EDITED:  DD just got results.....Negative.


----------



## Transformer

Ganjababy said:


> Did it hurt her or was she okay?



she stated the test was very uncomfortable--described a procedure like they are trying to pull her sinuses out.

But she's negative--so she can return to work tomorrow.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Some of the protestors were armed...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> Some of the protestors were armed...



This is insanity. Running up in the state capitol building with guns. I can't!


----------



## discodumpling

I am concerned about the covidiots storming the govt house in MI. What message is that sending to the rest of em? 
These folks are armed with semi automatic weapons and God knows what else. Frankly it looks like ish is about to pop all the way off. They are setting the stage for a massacre the size of which we havent seen since our last mass shooting. 
Its triggering. This country is falling apart by the second....


----------



## Kalia1

The incident in Michigan is revealing a prism of how a certain facet of Americans feel. I’m confused because are they up in arms because they feel their civil liberties are being tread upon or are they really financially strapped and need to return to work ASAP?

No matter which way they lean towards the guns are unnecessary. Michigan and any other state that allows guns to be in a governmental building needs to rethink such a law.

I too used the ignore button too for the first time...it makes a world of difference


----------



## discodumpling

The CDC told me not to wash my meat. All bets were off thereafter. 
Gain knowledge, use common sense and put it to use for you & yours.


----------



## Lute

Kalia1 said:


> The incident in Michigan is revealing a prism of how a certain facet of Americans feel. I’m confused because are they up in arms because they feel their civil liberties are being tread upon or are they really financially strapped and need to return to work ASAP?



Well not to long ago, 45, sent out 3 tweets and one of them said to Liberate Michigan.  Since this Pandemic started, he's been nothing but inflammatory, riling up citizens and his fanbase.  People are scared, tired, and want normalcy. But not once he has given an air of assurance or calm.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

discodumpling said:


> I am concerned about the covidiots storming the govt house in MI. What message is that sending to the rest of em?
> These folks are armed with semi automatic weapons and God knows what else. Frankly it looks like ish is about to pop all the way off. They are setting the stage for a massacre the size of which we havent seen since our last mass shooting.
> Its triggering. This country is falling apart by the second....


Its really attempted murder. I'd get a face, ID and file charges.


----------



## Ganjababy

What do you guys think of the new press secretary? and her briefing on the pandemic?


----------



## meka72

Ganjababy said:


> What do you guys think of the new press secretary? and her briefing on the pandemic?


Liar in better packaging.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Ganjababy said:


> What do you guys think of the new press secretary? and her briefing on the pandemic?





meka72 said:


> Liar in better packaging.



I’ve neither seen nor hear heard her yet but I know this statement is true lol.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Lie #1.


----------



## SoniT

Ganjababy said:


> What do you guys think of the new press secretary? and her briefing on the pandemic?


I haven't watched it. I'm sure she's lying and/or sucking up to Trump just like the rest of them.


----------



## Ganjababy

Every time they mention Gilead I think of the Handmaids Tale and I feel unease lol.


----------



## Transformer

Okay so DD’s workplace now have two patient with Covid-19.  I asked how did that happen?  She stated they are tracing that but believe it is due to  two evening nurses that work at more than one facility.  She stated management is pissed considering all the safeguards and protective measures they took early in the process.  Plus having to explain this to their high paying clientele.  As expected, some sent their private planes or cars to pickup their family member.


----------



## felic1

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Its really attempted murder. I'd get a face, ID and file charges.


Hello Ladies,

I live in Michigan. I was just horrified at this news.  First of all these MAGA people are feeding into Trumps maladjustment in a woman disputing him.  The pandemic shelter in place is to save lives. I think this criminals need to be identified, arrested and prosecuted. These I dare say were white officers faced with arresting white people with this second amendment deception. I think it is illegal to pull guns on elected officials. They wished to intimidate. Our elected officials are wearing bullet proof vests to work. The people screaming to be let into the street cannot be accomodated in a hospital.  I'm sorry I do not care if they live. Forgive me. People from Michigan blew up the Oklahoma Federal building.
I don't appreciate attempts to threaten our lawmakers and don't back down governor Whitmer.  trump's failures to act are linked to voter suppression


----------



## felic1

Hello again,  I just want a few more statements. I dont hate white folks. Many of them believe that economic hardship is not supposed to come their way. This is what drove many to trump maga rage meetings. They have to have them without him now.


----------



## felic1

Hello ladies, is the meat infected with covid now?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies, is the meat infected with covid now?


They've said it's not food borne but I think it could be contaminated if it's handled by someone who's positive. It wouldn't survive the cooking process though so I think the meat is fine. That's assuming you can find it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Ganjababy

People in Canada who do not qualify for a stimulus check are still applying, and getting it. One woman who is a pensioner applied, she also applied for her 2 disabled children (or grands kids?) who are not working and got 12K in one month (6k was retroactive). you have to be working previously, and laid off because of COVID-19. I don’t qualify because I was unemployed before all of this. One guy I know is still working and collecting his 2k per month. The gov agency doing the payout are aware of these scammers and they’re like “oh, well” we will decide what to do with them later... I hope they get a huge tax bill next year. Do I sound salty? Maybe I am lol. I’m too chicken to even go there. I also worked too hard to put my license in jeopardy. They say they won’t prosecute but who knows. They may change their minds...


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## MzRhonda

Kalia1 said:


> The incident in Michigan is revealing a prism of how a certain facet of Americans feel. I’m confused because are they up in arms because they feel their civil liberties are being tread upon or are they really financially strapped and need to return to work ASAP?
> 
> No matter which way they lean towards the guns are unnecessary. Michigan and any other state that allows guns to be in a governmental building needs to rethink such a law.
> 
> I too used the ignore button too for the first time...it makes a world of difference


They are yt people feeling entitled, not used to people telling them what they can and can not do even if their life depends on it.


----------



## Kalia1

Sadly a friend of mine who’s from NJ lost her parents days apart to Covid19. I feel so sad for her she was very close to her family.

So many similar stories that I’m more than positive that many even if they aren't directly affected will most definitely suffer mentally and emotionally when this is all over.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Ganjababy said:


> People in Canada who do not qualify for a stimulus check are still applying, and getting it. One woman who is a pensioner applied, she also applied for her 2 disabled children (or grands kids?) who are not working and got 12K in one month (6k was retroactive). you have to be working previously, and laid off because of COVID-19. I don’t qualify because I was unemployed before all of this. One guy I know is still working and collecting his 2k per month. The gov agency doing the payout are aware of these scammers and they’re like “oh, well” we will decide what to do with them later... I hope they get a huge tax bill next year. Do I sound salty? Maybe I am lol. I’m too chicken to even go there. I also worked too hard to put my license in jeopardy. They say they won’t prosecute but who knows. They may change their minds...


FACTS! CRA - Canada Revenue Agency have deployed people from other depts to process these applications & the  regular due diligence isn't being done.  I suspect that next tax season a lot people will be in for a surprise.  I don't qualify either, I'm working. Good luck to those that think they got away with something.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

geminilive said:


> Exactly! It all goes in the database and they are all accessible. This guy used
> Tylenol, turmeric, garlic and ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/04/01/nyc-hospital-worker-beats-coronavirus-and-returns-to-work/


Turmeric and ginger  are anti inflammatory... Interesting.  I have all of those items.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Welp there goes the DC area.


----------



## Transformer

TrulyBlessed said:


> Welp there goes the DC area.




This is because it’s been published that only Black people are dying from COVID.  White folks are immune.


----------



## Everything Zen

Good ^^^


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Everything Zen said:


> Good ^^^


Yeah, I’ve been looking at the demographic info in my state and the disparity between the races has been getting smaller since they reported that it’s mostly Black people that are impacted. I’m no scientist, but seems like many white folk stopped caring and decided they were ready to protest about 2 or 3 weeks ago when the disparity info was made public. And now the percentage of patients/decedents has gone from
70/30 to 58/40ish. The black percentage is still disproportionately high, but it soon won’t be if they keep protesting in large groups while we stay inside.


----------



## Layluh

Transformer said:


> This is because it’s been published that only Black people are dying from COVID.  White folks are immune.


Shoot i don't blame them. I remember when we thought the opposite was true. All i saw was us kikiing, calling others sheeps, and "we dont even get the virus, so why are we staying inside?"


----------



## discodumpling

My cousin beat The Rona and is waaaaay too anxious to get back to work for my comfort. Dude is a conductor for NYC transit. The last place you would have caught me BC is in an NYC subway train...its also the last place you're gonna catch me AC! 
I am curious to see if he will be reinfected. ...I mean he volunteering as tribute so....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I am so saddened. 

This week, I found out that the family of my former high school teachers was stricken with COVID-19. In fact, everyone was sick with it, including 2 college age kids, and although most of them were able to fight it off, the husband passed away.  

My coworker also shared an article with me about her family. Multiple family members infected with COVID-19 and 3 of her cousins have died so far. A mother, daughter, and son all dead within weeks. The husband is still in the ICU holding on.

As the weeks go by, this thing starts to hit closer and closer to home. All of these deaths were Black folks, by the way.


----------



## BackToMyRoots

Sacramento


----------



## nycutiepie

BackToMyRoots said:


> Sacramento


Father forgive me on this Sunday but I hope Popo and those COVIDIOTS (love this term @discodumpling ) get the Rona.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> My cousin beat The Rona and is waaaaay too anxious to get back to work for my comfort. Dude is a conductor for NYC transit. The last place you would have caught me BC is in an NYC subway train...its also the last place you're gonna catch me AC!
> I am curious to see if he will be reinfected. ...I mean he volunteering as tribute so....


At least they are disinfecting the trains now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## awhyley

^^^  And 2020 just keeps on coming.







(eta: Just reading the above.  So many ladies losing loved ones and friends to this virus.  
My condolences.)


----------



## Transformer

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Asia sending us everything.  Apparently, Trump anti immigration focus isn't targeting the right areas.  By the way, I've had two infestations of European Wasps.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*XMRVs (human gammaretroviruses)*
Does anyone know what this is??? Would you know if you had this?


----------



## Transformer

Black Ambrosia said:


> Does anyone know what this is??? Would you know if you had this?




https://www.cdc.gov/xmrv/index.html

XMRV is a newly identified human retrovirus that is similar to a group of mouse retroviruses (called murine leukemia viruses, or MLVs) scientists have known about for years. XMRV refers to xenotropic murine leukemia virus-related virus. It was first identified in 2006 in tissue samples from men with prostate cancer.

In a study published in the journal _Science_ in October 2009, scientists reported a potential association of XMRV with chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS). In this study, XMRV was detected in approximately two-thirds of patients diagnosed with CFS. They also identified DNA of XMRV in the blood cells of some healthy persons and suggested a potential for XMRV transmission by transfusion or transplantation.

However, other recent studies, including a July 2010 research report from CDC scientists and colleagues at two other institutions, found no evidence of XMRV in CFS patients and in controls (see Updates).

More recently, investigators from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the National Institutes of Health (NIH), and Harvard Medical School published a report that presents evidence of MLVs in blood samples from CFS patients and healthy blood donors.  The authors state that although they found a broader group of MLVs, rather than XMRV, their results support the 2009 report in _Science_. The FDA /NIH paper was published online August 23, 2010, in the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences._

The reporting of different findings from different studies is not uncommon.  Various factors may have contributed to the differences in these studies, including selection criteria for inclusion of CFS patients, clinical complexities of CFS, and possible variations in XMRV and MLV infection rates among populations in different regions.  Moreover, XMRV is a recently discovered virus and much remains to be learned about this and  MLV-like viruses.  As additional studies are done, it is possible that new findings may emerge that differ from what has been previously reported.

The potential role of XMRV and MLVs in causing diseases such as prostate cancer and CFS remains unknown at this time. Additional research is needed to further evaluate a possible link of XMRV and MLVs with negative health outcomes, including prostate cancer and CFS. If it is determined that XMRV and MLVs may have a role in causing disease and illness, prevention recommendations can be made.


----------



## vevster

This was an email from my ND with the results so far from the curbside antibody testing... very interesting....



> Our Findings
> Since then, we have tested 163 people with approximately 100 results being reported, and have learned a lot along the way. Of the 100 people we tested, 5 tested positive for IgG antibodies, indicating a past exposure. Those that have tested positive for IgG antibodies have had either a history of travel in large airports, direct contact with someone with confirmed COVID-19, or are first responders. Four out of five reported a history of illness.
> 
> What has been surprising is, of the people tested that reported direct contact with others with confirmed COVID-19, many have not tested positive for IgG antibodies indicating a history of exposure. We believe this to be due to a delay in the presence of IgG antibodies developing after an infection. It has been reported that the median incubation period (time from exposure to symptoms), is 5 days, however, there have been reports it can be up to an astonishing 42 days! Then after a person develops symptoms (if they even do), many will not develop IgG antibodies for a few weeks. A multidisciplinary team of researchers analyzed several different tests and there were patients with confirmed COVID-19 infection that did not develop IgG antibodies until 20 days after symptoms. This makes us wonder if some of the people testing for antibodies just tested too soon. A repeat test is always an option.
> 
> Testing Specificity and Sensitivity
> Testing for COVID-19 continues to evolve and many tests are flooding the market. While we said we hoped for a reliable rapid test to be available soon, we have not seen one that meets the standards we seek in testing so we will continue to use the serology-based test. More information on serology and testing is available at John Hopkin's website.
> 
> No test is perfect but the current antibody testing has a reported specificity of 96% and sensitivity of 94%, which is consistent with what we are seeing and we are pleased with. The downside is the turnaround time is now averaging 4 days, which really isn't too bad!
> 
> 
> We know many of you are hoping to get "back to work". We are looking forward to welcoming our patients back in the office with proper safety precautions soon. Please let us know if there are any other ways we can be of support.
> 
> 
> Be Well,
> 
> Dr. Ellen Lewis
> Clinic Director


----------



## shahala

*Really heart warming story of a young doctor’s recovery and the importance of seeking medical attention sooner rather than later. *

*A Young Doctor, Fighting for His Life*
“I just went down on my knees,” his mother recalled later. “I just implored God for mercy.”




By Nicholas Kristof

Opinion Columnist

*A 27-Year-Old Doctor’s Fight Against Coronavirus*
*Dr. Andres Maldonado was on the front lines treating patients. Then he got sick too.*
Dr. Andres Maldonado normally bounded into the Emergency Department, fit and vigorous, but this time he had to be escorted in, pale and fighting for breath, with a patient bracelet on his right wrist. A nurse, seeing her colleague struggle, burst into tears.

Maldonado was 27, a third-year resident physician with no underlying medical conditions. When he came down with a fever on March 23, he called in sick. Soon he developed a tightness in his chest and tested positive for the coronavirus.

At first he resisted the idea of seeking treatment. He was by nature stoical; in youth soccer games, other boys had crumpled when injured, but Maldonado always got up and limped through his pain. Now as a doctor — a badass emergency doctor, he jokingly called himself — he was humiliated by the thought of becoming a patient.

But on March 31, so out of breath he could barely get to the bathroom, he called his older brother, Nestor, also an emergency physician, who remembers panic in Andres’s voice.

“It hurts to breathe,” Andres told his brother. “My body aches all over. I’ve been having really bad fevers, and I’m getting, like, dizzy.”

“Yo,” his brother ordered him, “get your butt to the E.R.”

Maldonado called his parents to say that he was going to the hospital. His dad, Jose Maldonado, was a refugee from the civil war in El Salvador who started life over as a dishwasher in New York. His mom, Cecilia Aguilar-Maldonado, came from Ecuador, and both were undocumented for a time — yet they sent both sons through medical school. The parents were the first of many to be devastated by their son’s sickness.

“I just went down on my knees,” his mother recalled later. “I just implored God for mercy.”

She told her husband, and he began crying as she had never seen him cry before: “He was asking God to please save Andres and take him instead.”

Maldonado called ahead to the Jacobi Medical Center, one of several hospitals in the Bronx where he worked, and doctors there were waiting for him and gave him a room in the Emergency Department. Kelly Cabrera, a nurse who often worked beside him, spotted him and was puzzled.

“What are you doing here?” she asked. Gasping for breath, he explained that he had Covid-19.

“I tried to stay home,” he told her, embarrassed that he was giving his colleagues more work.

I got kicked in the stomach,” Cabrera recounted. “He was one of our own.”

Cabrera and the other nurses, all of whom knew Maldonado well, took blood and gave him oxygen and Tylenol. Several scrawled a big message and placed it on the window facing him: “We Love You.”

Cabrera stepped out, weeping and also cursing. “I felt incredible anger,” she said — at America’s lack of preparation for the virus, at shortages of protective equipment, at official dithering that had left Maldonado and other medical workers at risk. At least 145 health care professionals have died of Covid-19 in the United States, according to an unofficial list kept by Medscape.

Doctors in the E.R. saw that Maldonado’s condition was deteriorating. A new wave of fever swept over him, and he curled into a ball. His heart rate shot up to 130, and he was taking 35 breaths a minute, more than twice his normal rate. He couldn’t finish a sentence without running out of air. The doctors decided to rush Maldonado into the intensive care unit and put him on high-flow oxygen.

Maldonado had been sharing his lab results and X-rays with his girlfriend, Dr. Katherine Auwarter, an ob-gyn resident in Greenville, S.C., and now he texted her that he was being admitted to the I.C.U. She called immediately.

“I’m being admitted,” he told her weakly, and his voice broke. “I’m so scared.”

“I’m going to buy a plane ticket right now,” she told him. And then, she said, they both broke down.

She knew that what terrified Maldonado most was intubation and attachment to a ventilator: He knew that a great majority of patients intubated for Covid-19 never recovered. Doctors hadn’t directly raised with Maldonado the possibility of intubation, but he could see his oxygen levels slide — and his doctors kept an intubation cart outside his room, just in case.

When a patient is transferred from the E.R. to another floor, an orderly and a nurse typically roll the stretcher there. In this case, the Emergency Department staff gathered to wish him well, and two attending physicians and a nurse together pushed Maldonado’s stretcher to the I.C.U.

Doctors tried to smile reassuringly — but it was a front.

“I was terrified,” recalled Dr. Michael P. Jones, the head of the resident program. Jones went back to his office, closed the door, lowered his head on his desk and cried.


In the I.C.U., Maldonado was placed on a high-flow nasal cannula to force oxygen into his lungs. These devices have a good record of helping Covid-19 patients but are in short supply, and not all American hospitals have them.

His doctors believed that his life was in danger partly because of his body’s own immune response, creating a cytokine storm attacking the vital organs. Doctors proposed using an experimental drug, tocilizumab, to suppress his immune response. This has sometimes been used successfully with coronavirus patients but can also cause serious side effects; feeling desperate, Maldonado agreed.

The next day he was breathing a bit better, and the fever was gone. Slowly over several days his lungs cleared. After six days, he was discharged. The residency program insisted that he take two weeks to recover, and he used the time to reflect on life and the practice of medicine.

When he was in the E.R. as a patient, he had wanted to go to the toilet but couldn’t walk that far, and he was mortified at the thought of using a bedpan and having a nurse wipe his bottom. So he held it in, learning empathy for patient concerns that is difficult to teach in medical school.

He now urges people to be careful and to stay home. “I hear your frustration,” he says of those protesting to restart the economy, “but what good is all the things you’re protesting for if you’re dead?”

Another lesson: Don’t be a stoic and delay seeking help when it’s necessary. “The key to all of that was the early initiation of the high-flow nasal cannula,” said Dr. Noe Romo. “Andres was at the point where if we had waited a little longer, I don’t think the high flow would have been as effective.”

I tagged along on Maldonado’s first day back on the job recently. This was at Jack D. Weiler Hospital, and 50 of his colleagues turned out for a surprise celebration. They cheered, clapped and shouted his name.

He beamed. “I feel even more than ever that this is what I should be doing, that this is my calling,” he told me. “Maybe I got sick for a reason.”

One of his patients was a Central American woman in her 30s with the coronavirus, fear radiating from her eyes. Maldonado spoke to her in Spanish, asking medical questions but also reassuring her and telling her about his own brush with the virus.

“You know, I was in the intensive care unit,” he told her, adding teasingly, “If I got better, you have to get better, too!”

“Thank you,” she said, “for telling me that.”


----------



## discodumpling

My DD is outside playing with the neighbors kids. They all have masks on and are trying to maintain social distance. It's both comical and a little sad. My daughter just threw a piece of candy at her friend so they don't touch hands. The littlest one is a hugger...I can see her holding back her little fat self. 
The dudes across the street just brought out a grill...time to go inside.


----------



## Transformer

discodumpling said:


> My DD is outside playing with the neighbors kids. They all have masks on and are trying to maintain social distance. It's both comical and a little sad. My daughter just threw a piece of candy at her friend so they don't touch hands. The littlest one is a hugger...I can see her holding back her little fat self.
> The dudes across the street just brought out a grill...time to go inside.



wasn’t everyone suppose to grill on the front this weekend?


----------



## Chromia

Black Ambrosia said:


> My Kroger pick up today was bad. They called at 6:40am to remind me of my pick up but, instead of it being at 10am like the voice message said yesterday, it was between 9-10am. I was annoyed because the call woke me up but I got to the store with 5 or 10 minutes to spare. Then I waited close to an hour before they came out with my groceries and I ended up with no meat. We didn't order much but there should've been a large pack of pork chops and another pack of chicken thighs. Neither was in the order. My online total was $160 but my actual receipt total was just under $80. That's how much stuff was missing from my order.
> 
> I wonder if it could be a supply chain issue since processing plants are closing but I'm inclined to believe it's a store-level problem. I may try a different Kroger before ditching them altogether.


I feel your pain.  I had a frustrating experience with my Walmart pickup today.  They forgot something, I called them and told them what was missing, they told me to come back, I went back 20 min later and the associate put the wrong item in my trunk, she told me she put the right item in my trunk, I pointed out what the label said, she ended up telling me what I ordered was out of stock (why didn't she say that over the phone, and why did my email say that the item was in stock and ready), and after almost an hour in the parking lot and talking to 4 different people I left with nothing but the promise for a refund.

I'll stay away from this Walmart (I had a minor issue at that location last month) and go back to the other Walmarts where I've had good service.


----------



## Layluh

What's fascinating to me is my ceo told us in a meeting that hospitals arent talking about what works in providing treatment because the hospitals in the area are competing institutions.

I wonder if That's why we get all this random advice from random professionals on Instagram and tiktok of all places. ie "weve found that lying on your belly then touching your toes helps alleviate covid symptoms" or this drug or that could possibly work.


----------



## starfish

My urgent care has Rona antibodies tests but their tests, through LabCorp and Quest, have a 3-15% false negative rate.  That’s pretty high.  Part of me wants to test but maybe I should wait for the FDA approved Roche test.

“Basel-based Roche, which also makes molecular tests to identify active COVID-19 infections, said its antibody test has a specificity rate exceeding 99.8% and sensitivity of 100%, meaning tests would show very few false positives and no false negatives.”

Thinking about doing both, getting tested now and if it comes up negative, testing again with Roche just to be sure.


----------



## Stormy

Everything Zen said:


> Just found out a former coworker passed away of Covid. It made the news that she and her sister died at home. Older black lady that looked out for me and helped me jump through the the loops and nuances of opening cooperative group NCI oncology trials for my program. She was always like hey baby! What chu need? Always so positive and bubbly... You know the type that you add a Miss to their name for the respect. This one hurts


I'm so sorry @Everything Zen how ya holding up?


----------



## Stormy

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I am so saddened.
> 
> This week, I found out that the family of my former high school teachers was stricken with COVID-19. In fact, everyone was sick with it, including 2 college age kids, and although most of them were able to fight it off, the husband passed away.
> 
> My coworker also shared an article with me about her family. Multiple family members infected with COVID-19 and 3 of her cousins have died so far. A mother, daughter, and son all dead within weeks. The husband is still in the ICU holding on.
> 
> As the weeks go by, this thing starts to hit closer and closer to home. All of these deaths were Black folks, by the way.


Oh my God! That's a lot
 I hope you get through this.


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## Everything Zen

Stormy said:


> I'm so sorry @Everything Zen how ya holding up?


It’s been a rough week but thank you so much for asking!


----------



## Keen

starfish said:


> My urgent care has Rona antibodies tests but their tests, through LabCorp and Quest, have a 3-15% false negative rate.  That’s pretty high.  Part of me wants to test but maybe I should wait for the FDA approved Roche test.
> 
> “Basel-based Roche, which also makes molecular tests to identify active COVID-19 infections, said its antibody test has a specificity rate exceeding 99.8% and sensitivity of 100%, meaning tests would show very few false positives and no false negatives.”
> 
> Thinking about doing both, getting tested now and if it comes up negative, testing again with Roche just to be sure.



My Boss took the antibody test. He paid $160. He was convinced he was exposed. He wasn't.


----------



## vevster

Keen said:


> My Boss took the antibody test. He paid $160. He was convinced he was exposed. He wasn't.



Depending upon the test he took, he may have a false negative.


----------



## Keen

vevster said:


> Depending upon the test he took, he may have a false negative.


Ha! I should ask him that. He would drive himself nuts at the thought of 5-15% false rate.


----------



## shelli4018

Grocery shopping is keeping me on my toes. Definitely seeing meat shortages in most of the stores I’ve checked. Also haven’t been able to find flour for a couple of weeks. I understand there’s a shortage. There’s definitely major issues with our food supply. I’m no longer in denial about that. So I decided to start planting a few herbs and veggies. Wouldn’t you know there’s a shortage of gardening supplies. Lol! I’m just gonna plow forward. I’ll just start some veggies from scrap.  Now I understand why folk had Victory Gardens in WWII.


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> Grocery shopping is keeping me on my toes. Definitely seeing meat shortages in most of the stores I’ve checked. Also haven’t been able to find flour for a couple of weeks. I understand there’s a shortage. There’s definitely major issues with our food supply. I’m no longer in denial about that. So I decided to start planting a few herbs and veggies. Wouldn’t you know there’s a shortage of gardening supplies. Lol! I’m just gonna plow forward. I’ll just start some veggies from scrap.  Now I understand why folk had Victory Gardens in WWII.


I noticed Trader Joe's had no flour.  Happy I'm  mostly gluten free.


----------



## werenumber2

This virus has bugs coming in my house that should NOT be here. If this is an example of the Earth ~healing itself~, I’m gonna need Mother Nature to go back to feeling sick. 

I have an exterminator coming tomorrow


----------



## Layluh

werenumber2 said:


> This virus has bugs coming in my house that should NOT be here. If this is an example of the Earth ~healing itself~, I’m gonna need Mother Nature to go back to feeling sick.
> 
> I have an exterminator coming tomorrow


Lol wait what kind of bugs?


----------



## werenumber2

Layluh said:


> Lol wait what kind of bugs?



Waterbugs!  We’ve had 3 since the beginning of April. I’m about to set this apartment on fire. 

I’m seeing a lot of local posts about an increase of pests and rodents so I’m guessing the fact that there are less people outside are driving them to seek out food inside of people’s houses. I can’t y’all


----------



## shelli4018

vevster said:


> I noticed Trader Joe's had no flour.  Happy I'm  mostly gluten free.


I was hoping to bake more since our meat consumption has decreased. I’m not too upset. Clearly Rona is telling me gluten is off the menu. Lol! We were probably too reliant on wheat and animal protein in our diet anyway. Boy!  The learning curve is a little steep when you’re trying to change habits as quickly as this pandemic requires.

Nevertheless, I managed to pot my tomato plant and started some seedlings on my window sill. I’m a little late but last Fall and winter were unseasonably warm. I think I’ll be ok. My little garden will be established by the time the 2nd wave of infections begin.

May plant some medicinal plants too.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

werenumber2 said:


> This virus has bugs coming in my house that should NOT be here. If this is an example of the Earth ~healing itself~, I’m gonna need Mother Nature to go back to feeling sick.
> 
> I have an exterminator coming tomorrow





werenumber2 said:


> Waterbugs!  We’ve had 3 since the beginning of April. I’m about to set this apartment on fire.
> 
> I’m seeing a lot of local posts about an increase of pests and rodents so I’m guessing the fact that there are less people outside are driving them to seek out food inside of people’s houses. I can’t y’all



Aw, they just want some place to quarantine. Don't you have any extra room? 

I guess since most restaurants and other shops are closed, there are slim pickings for all the vermin out there. Less food trash on the street means that they are seeking food elsewhere.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I bought seeds and a few trays of seedlings yesterday. I have no experience with growing vegetables. I’m hoping for the best but my expectations are low.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

TrulyBlessed said:


> Welp there goes the DC area.






InchHighPrivateEye said:


> Yeah, I’ve been looking at the demographic info in my state and the disparity between the races has been getting smaller since they reported that it’s mostly Black people that are impacted. I’m no scientist, but seems like many white folk stopped caring and decided they were ready to protest about 2 or 3 weeks ago when the disparity info was made public. And now the percentage of patients/decedents has gone from
> 70/30 to 58/40ish. The black percentage is still disproportionately high, but it soon won’t be if they keep protesting in large groups while we stay inside.



So I can attend a convention in DC this August!  

People are crazy- is it that important to be walking around a crowded park because it is sunny and warm when there is a pandemic going on? No one has said that white people are immune yet these people act like it can't happen to them.

This 'black people" disease is going to run rampant among these foolish white people.


----------



## Kanky

Kroger gave me my grocery pickup order and someone else’s. When I called about it, no one cared. I hope that no one is being charged for groceries that they haven't received.


----------



## werenumber2

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Aw, they just want some place to quarantine. Don't you have any extra room?











I hate everything about this timeline!


----------



## Transformer

An IBM survey released on Friday found that 54 percent of the 25,000 adults polled would like to be able to primarily work from home and 75 percent would like the option to do it occasionally. Once businesses can reopen, 40 percent of people responded that they feel strongly their employer should offer opt-in remote work options.


----------



## Transformer

Kanky said:


> Kroger gave me my grocery pickup order and someone else’s. When I called about it, no one cared. I hope that no one is being charged for groceries that they haven't received.



Do tell what was in the other order.  One of the reasons they were unconcerned is that they can’t take the order back.  Once in your possession it must be destroyed even if you take it back to the store.


----------



## Transformer

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...us-update-us/#link-EYQLJNNYKNFEDEFLFF7BZ66QYA

Ohio’s Department of Job and Family Services launched a Web page and sent emails to employers on Friday encouraging them to report employees who don’t return to work so that their unemployment benefits eligibility can be reassessed, the Plain Dealer reported.

The state told employers in an email that it’s against the law for people to receive unemployment benefits if they refuse offers of “suitable” work or quit their jobs without a good reason, the news outlet reported. The state wants to know about those people so that they can determine their unemployment eligibility.

Turning down work could result in an administrative review process where the employee and the employer state their positions before the state, which will ultimately decide eligibility, the Plain Dealer reported.

Kimberly Hall, director of the Department of Job and Family Services, told the outlet that the review process existed before the pandemic, but that she recognized that there could be differences of opinion on how a business is taking care of health and safety standards. Employees would have to demonstrate a strong reason for denying work and why a “reasonable person” would quit their job under similar conditions, which could be a very arduous process full of documentation, the news outlet reported.

More than a million Ohioans have filed for unemployment benefits in the past six weeks, the Plain Dealer reported. The state has more than 19,000 confirmed cases of coronavirus with a death toll that’s inching close to 1,000.

Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine’s phase-in reopen order allowed employees in construction, distribution and manufacturing to return to work Monday along with employees at office spaces as long as certain conditions were met, Fox 8 reported.


----------



## meka72

This guy made a rap and video about Michigan Governor Whitmer, and her leadership fighting C19, and she responded lol. The song/video has a couple of cuss words.


----------



## Kanky

Transformer said:


> Do tell what was in the other order.  One of the reasons they were unconcerned is that they can’t take the order back.  Once in your possession it must be destroyed even if you take it back to the store.


It was a lot of ground beef, fresh fruit and fifty-eleven Kroger store brand vanilla yogurts.


----------



## Everything Zen

Transformer said:


> An IBM survey released on Friday found that 54 percent of the 25,000 adults polled would like to be able to primarily work from home and 75 percent would like the option to do it occasionally. Once businesses can reopen, 40 percent of people responded that they feel strongly their employer should offer opt-in remote work options.



Saw this one coming a mile away.


----------



## Transformer

Kanky said:


> It was a lot of ground beef, fresh fruit and fifty-eleven Kroger store brand vanilla yogurts.




Hey, you can have Taco Tuesday tomorrow.


----------



## OhTall1

Everything Zen said:


> Saw this one coming a mile away.


Me and my peers are being asked to do a write up on what we want work/life balance to look like for us and our direct reports once stay at home orders and social distancing go away.  Our management was notorious for blocking telework particularly on Mondays and Fridays because they saw it as staff trying to extend their weekends.  And just a few weeks ago, we had to document what our staff was working on to justify that we were actually doing our jobs.


----------



## Chromia

Kanky said:


> It was a lot of ground beef, fresh fruit and fifty-eleven Kroger store brand vanilla yogurts.


They made sure (tried at least) that they had their favorite yogurt! Hopefully there was enough left in the store for if & when they got their order.

Here's a ground beef recipe from my YouTube favorites if you're interested.

-Julio's Seasoning
-Chili Powder
-1 packet of Taco Seasoning
-1 lb Extra Lean Ground Beef
-Onions Chopped
-2 Cans of diced tomatoes
-1 Can of Kidney Beans
-1 Can of Pinto Beans
-1 Can of Garbanzo Beans
-1 Can of Corn white and yellow
-Cilantro
-Salsa with Cilantro
-Avocado
-Shredded Cheese
-Baked Chips
-Sour Cream Light

This recipe starts at 8:10.


----------



## Everything Zen

OhTall1 said:


> Me and my peers are being asked to do a write up on what we want work/life balance to look like for us and our direct reports once stay at home orders and social distancing go away.  Our management was notorious for blocking telework particularly on Mondays and Fridays because they saw it as staff trying to extend their weekends.  And just a few weeks ago, we had to document what our staff was working on to justify that we were actually doing our jobs.



It’s such an easy (free) thing to give employees. Especially when you can’t pay folks. Heaven forbid someone try to extend a weekend and ease in or out of the work week. 

The ability to telecommute is clutch especially in Chicagoland traffic. I been doing these insane commutes for more than a decade and it was messing with my health. This past year of 100% remote work unless I had to fly somewhere has been a Godsend and I even have a office I can go to if I just want to get out of the house. My former employer straight took my flextime away from me after two years (Even though I barely used it) when I was working in a location managing myself calling themselves trying to dictate my hours. The job was cool until that moment and then the quality of work took a nosedive. Another former employer is trying to get me back as well with a minimum 50k increase in pay with the title but they are notoriously anti-remote working. I don’t know if it’s worth making that terrible commute again bc I used to just be in tears on the road. I’ll make that type of money (and more) eventually.


----------



## lavaflow99

https://www.roche.com/media/releases/med-cor-2020-05-03.htm

This looks promising!!

*Roche’s COVID-19 antibody test receives FDA Emergency Use Authorization and is available in markets accepting the CE mark*

The serology test has a specificity greater than 99.8% and sensitivity of 100% (14 Days post-PCR confirmation)
The high specificity of the test is crucial to determine reliably if a person has been exposed to the virus and if the patient has developed antibodies
Roche will provide high double-digit millions of tests already in May for countries accepting the CE mark and in the U.S. under Emergency Use Authorization, further ramping up capacities thereafter
The test is available on Roche’s cobas e analysers which are widely available around the world

Basel, 03 May 2020 - Roche (SIX: RO, ROG; OTCQX: RHHBY) today announced that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has issued an Emergency Use Authorization (EUA)1 for its new Elecsys® Anti-SARS-CoV-2 antibody test. The test is designed to help determine if a patient has been exposed to the SARS-CoV-2 virus and if the patient has developed antibodies against SARS-CoV-2. Roche has already started shipping the new antibody test to leading laboratories globally and will ramp up production capacity to high double-digit millions per month to serve healthcare systems in countries accepting the CE mark2 as well as the U.S.

“Thanks to the enormous efforts of our dedicated colleagues we are now able to deliver a high-quality antibody test in high quantities, so we can support healthcare systems around the world with an important tool to better manage the COVID-19 health crisis,” said Severin Schwan, CEO Roche Group. ”I am in particular pleased about the high specificity and sensitivity of our test, which is crucial to support health care systems around the world with a reliable tool to better manage the COVID-19 health crisis.”

“Our best scientists have worked 24/7 over the last few weeks and months to develop a highly reliable antibody test to help fight this pandemic,” said Thomas Schinecker, CEO Roche Diagnostics. “Roche is committed to helping laboratories deliver fast, accurate, and reliable results to healthcare professionals and their patients.”

Roche’s SARS-CoV2 antibody test, which has a specificity greater than 99.8% and 100% sensitivity3 (14 Days post-PCR confirmation), can help assess patients’ immune response to the virus. As more is understood about immunity to SARS-CoV-2, the test may help to assess who has built up immunity to the virus.

With extensive global manufacturing capabilities, Roche will be able to deliver high double-digit millions of tests per month. Hospitals and reference laboratories can run the test on Roche’s cobas e analysers, which are widely available around the world.

For countries with specific regulatory requirements, local approval timelines apply. In addition there may be other country-specific regulations, such as import requirements, which will determine when the test becomes available locally. Roche will work closely with the respective regional representatives to ensure we appropriately support local registration efforts.

About antibody testing
An antibody test, also called a serology test, is used to determine whether a person might have gained immunity against a pathogen or not. The human body makes antibodies in response to many illnesses. In the current situation of the COVID-19 pandemic, antibody tests need to be able to specifically detect antibodies against SARS-CoV-2 with no cross-reactivity to other similar coronaviruses, which could generate a false positive result and thus wrongly indicate potential immunity. A false positive result happens when a person receives a positive test result, when they should have received a negative result. False positives are particularly critical when we do not know how many people in a given population have had COVID-19. As of 24 April 2020, no study has evaluated whether the presence of antibodies to SARS-CoV-2 confers immunity to subsequent infection by this virus in humans4.

About Elecsys Anti-SARS-CoV-2 serology test
Elecsys® Anti-SARS-CoV-2 is an immunoassay for the in-vitro qualitative detection of antibodies (including IgG) to Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in human serum and plasma. Through a blood sample, the test, which is based on an in-solution double-antigen sandwich format, can detect antibodies to the new coronavirus causing COVID-19, which could signal whether a person has already been infected and potentially developed immunity to the virus. Based on the measurement of a total of 5272 samples, the Elecsys® Anti-SARS-CoV-2 assay has 99.81% specificity and shows no cross-reactivity to the four human coronaviruses causing common cold. This means it can lower the chance of false positives due to the detection of similar antibodies that may be present in an individual, but are specific for coronaviruses other than SARS-CoV-2. Elecsys® Anti-SARS-CoV-2 detected antibodies with 100% sensitivity in samples taken 14 days after a PCR-confirmed infection. The importance of specificity and sensitivity of a particular test will be dependent on its purpose and disease prevalence within a given population.

Hospitals and reference laboratories can run the test on Roche’s cobas e analysers, which are widely available around the world. These fully automated systems can provide SARS-CoV-2 test results in approximately 18 minutes for one single test, with a test throughput of up to 300 tests/hour, depending on the analyser.

About Roche
Roche is a global pioneer in pharmaceuticals and diagnostics focused on advancing science to improve people’s lives. The combined strengths of pharmaceuticals and diagnostics under one roof have made Roche the leader in personalised healthcare – a strategy that aims to fit the right treatment to each patient in the best way possible.

Roche is the world’s largest biotech company, with truly differentiated medicines in oncology, immunology, infectious diseases, ophthalmology and diseases of the central nervous system. Roche is also the world leader in in vitro diagnostics and tissue-based cancer diagnostics, and a frontrunner in diabetes management.

Founded in 1896, Roche continues to search for better ways to prevent, diagnose and treat diseases and make a sustainable contribution to society. The company also aims to improve patient access to medical innovations by working with all relevant stakeholders. More than thirty medicines developed by Roche are included in the World Health Organization Model Lists of Essential Medicines, among them life-saving antibiotics, antimalarials and cancer medicines. Moreover, for the eleventh consecutive year, Roche has been recognised as one of the most sustainable companies in the Pharmaceuticals Industry by the Dow Jones Sustainability Indices (DJSI).

The Roche Group, headquartered in Basel, Switzerland, is active in over 100 countries and in 2019 employed about 98,000 people worldwide. In 2019, Roche invested CHF 11.7 billion in R&D and posted sales of CHF 61.5 billion. Genentech, in the United States, is a wholly owned member of the Roche Group. Roche is the majority shareholder in Chugai Pharmaceutical, Japan. For more information, please visit www.roche.com.

All trademarks used or mentioned in this release are protected by law.

References
[1] The Emergency Use Authorisation (EUA) authority allows FDA to help strengthen the nation’s public health protections against CBRN threats by facilitating the availability and use of medical countermeasures needed during public health emergencies https://www.fda.gov/home
[2] CE-IVD marking is granted  through completion of a comprehensive technical validation and self declaration under the European Directive for In Vitro Diagnostic Medical Devices.
[3] Full specifications of Roche’s Elecsys® Anti-SARS-CoV-2 antibody test and immunoassay systems, including throughput, can be found on our diagnostics.roche website
[4] https://www.who.int/news-room/commentaries/detail/immunity-passports-in-the-context-of-covid-19


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Interesting study that may or may not be worth the read.
Note: the table did not come out correct but you can find the article via the link.


Spoiler: Preliminary study on Vitamin D and Mortality



Patterns of COVID-19 Mortality and Vitamin D: An Indonesian Study
Prabowo Raharusuna*, Sadiah Priambada, Cahni Budiarti, Erdie
Agung, Cipta Budi
*Correspondence:
[email protected]
RSUD Kabupaten Sukamara
Kec. Sukamara, Kabupaten Sukamara,
Kalimantan Tengah 74171, Indonesia
April 26, 2020
Data Availability:
The data that support the findings of this study are available
from the corresponding author upon reasonable request.
Statement of Conflict of Interest:
The authors declare no conflict of interest.
Source of Funding:
The study was not funded by external sources.

This preprint research paper has *not* been peer reviewed. Electronic copy available at: https://ssrn.com/abstract=3585561
Disclaimer: This is a preliminary study for early dissemination of results. Data are subject to changes.

*KEY FINDINGS:
• Majority of the COVID-19 cases with insufficient and 
deficient Vitamin D status died. 
• The odds of death was higher in older and male cases with 
pre-existing condition and below normal Vitamin D levels. 
• When controlling for age, sex, and comorbidity, Vitamin D 
status is strongly associated with COVID-19 mortality. 
• Randomized controlled trials are warranted to investigate 
the role of vitamin D supplementation on COVID-19 outcomes 
and to establish the underlying mechanisms. *

*ABSTRACT*
This is a retrospective cohort study which included two cohorts (active and expired) of 780 cases with laboratory-confirmed infection of SARS-CoV-2 in Indonesia. Age, sex, co-morbidity, Vitamin D status, and disease outcome (mortality) were extracted from electronic medical records. The aim was to determine patterns of mortality and associated factors, with a special focus on Vitamin D status. Results revealed that majority of the death cases were male and older and had pre-existing condition and below normal Vitamin D serum level. Univariate analysis revealed that older and male cases with pre-existing condition and below normal Vitamin D levels were associated with increasing odds of death. When controlling for age, sex, and comorbidity, Vitamin D status is strongly associated with COVID-19 mortality outcome of cases.

*INTRODUCTION *
The Coronavirus-2019 (COVID-19) pandemic remains a pressing
problem in the world and will continually surface as more than
30 different mutations of the disease strain, severe acute
respiratory syndrome-coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2), were detected
from the latest study in China.1 With the increasing number of
novel strains, researchers across the world are driven to conduct
clinical trials for potential anti-viral treatments. However,
the likelihood of potential vaccines for the disease went down,
due to more evidence debuting previous claims on the efficacy
of the tested drugs. Scientists continue to search for effective
treatments, with efforts focused on several existing drugs.
Vitamin D has been proven to enhance expression of anti
oxidation-related genes, modulates adaptive immunity, and
improves cellular immunity.2,3,4,5With the remarkable potential of
Vitamin D, several researchers proposed Vitamin D
supplementation could possibly treat COVID-19 or reduce severity,
at least.6,7,8,9,10,11,12
In a previous report, a significant association between vitamin
D status and severity of COVID-19 disease has been documented
in Southeast Asia.11 The report suggests that serum 25(OH)D level
was lowest in critical cases, but highest in mild cases which
thereby increase the odds of having a mild clinical outcome
rather than a critical outcome by approximately 19.61 times. The
result further fortified initial hypotheses of Vitamin D
proponents that a decrease in serum 25(OH)D level in the body
could worsen clinical outcomes of COVID-19 patients while an
increase in serum 25(OH)D level in the body could either mitigate
worst outcome or improve clinical outcomes.
Existing literature provides evidence that pre-hospitalization
serum 25(OH)D is linked to outcomes of respiratory diseases.
Using cross-sectional data from 6789 participants in the
nationwide 1958 British birth cohort who had measurements of
25(OH)D, Berry et al.13 reported that vitamin D status had a
linear relationship with respiratory infections and lung
function. Pre-admission 25(OH)D deficiency was also predictive
for short-term and long-term mortality.14,15
This study has focused on identifying patterns of mortality among
patients infected with Covid-19 and the possible association
between serum 25(OH)D level and mortality outcomes. In this study,
age, sex, and co-morbidity were added as factors and an outcome
variable, mortality, was analyzed to further provide strong
evidence of Vitamin D potency for SARS-CoV-2.

*METHODS*

_Study Design and Participants _
This is a retrospective cohort study which included two cohorts
(active and expired) of 780 cases with laboratory-confirmed
infection of SARS-CoV-2. Data between March 2, 2020 (start of
outbreak in Indonesia) and April 24, 2020 were obtained from
medical records of Indonesia government hospitals. The
requirement for informed consent was waived by the Ethics
Commission. To ensure anonymity, all names were preserved
throughout the analysis.

_Data Collection _
Age, sex, co-morbidity, Vitamin D status, and disease outcome
(mortality) were extracted from electronic medical records. Co
morbidity status was classified as with or without pre-existing
condition.
For Vitamin D status, cases were classified based on their serum
25(OH)D levels: (1) normal - serum 25(OH)D of > 30 ng/ml, (2)
insufficient - serum 25(OH)D of 21-29 ng/ml, and (3) deficient
- serum 25(OH)D of < 20 ng/ml. This classification was based on
existing literature.16 The pre-admission serum 25(OH)D levels
were considered for the analysis. Serum 25(OH)D level was checked
by two physicians based on the available clinical data of the
patients.

_Statistical Analysis _
Analysis was carried out using SPSS 21.0 statistical software.
Mean was used for continuous variable (age), while frequency and
percentage were employed for categorical variables. To compare
differences in the outcomes, Mann-Whitney U and χ² tests were
used. Meanwhile, univariate logistics regression was used to
determine the association between each predictor variable and
mortality outcome. The odds ratio (OR) associated with the effect
of a one standard deviation increase in the predictor was used
in the interpretation of data. To determine the association of
Vitamin D status and mortality outcome, all ORs were adjusted
for age, sex, and comorbidity using a generalized linear model.
A p-value less than 0.05 was considered statistically
significant.

*RESULTS AND DISCUSSION 
*
_Descriptive Statistics _
The demographic and clinical characteristics of two cohorts
(active and expired) are presented (Table 1). Mean overall age
was 54.5 years, mean age for expired cases was 65.2 years, higher
compared to active cases (46.3 years). Of the 780 sample,
majority (58.8%) aged below 50 years, most of the them (83.0%)
are still admitted in the hospital. Of the 321 samples aged 50
years and above, majority (66.6%) died due to the disease.
Females (51.3%) outnumbered males (48.7%); however, there were
more male cases who died (66.6%) than female (33.4%). Patients
with existing condition (84.9%) comprised majority of the death
cases. Interestingly, majority of the cases had normal Vitamin
D status (49.7%), most of them (93.0%) are still hospitalized.
Of the 213 cases with insufficient Vitamin D status, majority
(49.1%) died. The same distribution was observed in Vitamin D
deficient cases where majority (46.7%) died due to the disease.

_Univariate Analysis _
Each predictor was separately analyzed using univariate logistic
regression (Table 2). Older cases (50 years and above) were
approximately 10.45 times more likely to die than younger cases
(at most 50 years) (OR=10.45; p<0.001). Male cases were
approximately 5.73 times more likely to die from the disease
than female cases (OR=5.73; p<0.001). Meanwhile, cases with pre
existing condition had increased odds of mortality compared to
cases without (OR=11.24; p<0.001). With reference to normal
cases, Vitamin D insufficient cases were approximately 12.55
times more likely to die (OR=12.55; p<0.001) while Vitamin D
deficient cases were approximately 19.12 times more likely to
die from the disease (OR=19.12; p<0.001).

_Generalized Linear Model _
To control for possible confounding of age, sex, and comorbidity
on the association of Vitamin D status and mortality outcome, a
generalized linear model was employed (Table 3). After
accounting for these variables in the model, a significant
association has been obtained between Vitamin D status and
mortality. In particular, the odds of death was higher in cases
with insufficient Vitamin D status (OR=7.63; p<0.001). When
compared to cases with normal Vitamin D status, death was
approximately 10.12 times more likely for Vitamin D deficient
cases (OR=10.12; p<0.001).

*Table 1. *Demographic and clinical characteristics of sample

Variables    Total          Expired        Active         p-value
                     (N=780)    (N=380)      (N=400)
*Age, mean* 54.5 65.2 46.3
< 50 years 459 (58.8%) 127 (33.4%) 332 (83.0%) <0.001
≥ 50 years 321 (41.2%) 253 (66.6%) 68 (17.0%)
*Sex* 
Female 400 (51.3%) 128 (33.4%) 332 (83.0%) <0.001
Male 380 (48.7%) 252 (66.6%) 68 (17.0%)
*Comorbidity * 
Yes 383 (49.1%) 323 (84.9%) 60 (15.0%) <0.001
No 397 (50.9%) 57 (15.1%) 340 (85.0%)
*Vitamin D Status* 
Normal 388 (49.7%) 16 (4.2%) 372 (93.0%) <0.001
Insufficient 213 (27.3%) 187 (49.1%) 26 (6.5%)
Deficient 179 (23.0%) 177 (46.7%) 2 (0.5%)

*Table 2*. Univariate analysis for factors associated with
mortality
*Table 3*. Association between Vitamin D status and mortality
(adjusted for age, sex, and comorbidity)

Variables OR p-value
Age, mean
< 50 years -
≥ 50 years 10.45 <0.001
Sex
Female -
Male 5.73 <0.001
Comorbidity
Yes 11.24 <0.001
No -
Vitamin D Status
Normal -
Insufficient 12.55 <0.001
Deficient 19.12 <0.001
Variable OR p-value
Vitamin D Status
Normal -
Insufficient 7.63 <0.001
Deficient 10.12 <0.001

*CONCLUSION*
To the best of the researchers’ knowledge, this is the first
retrospective study which determines the association of Vitamin
D status and COVID-19 mortality outcome. Older and male cases
with pre-existing condition and below normal Vitamin D levels
were associated with increasing odds of death. When controlling
for age, sex, and comorbidity, Vitamin D status is strongly
associated with COVID-19 mortality outcome of cases. Randomized
controlled trials are warranted to investigate the role of
vitamin D supplementation on COVID-19 outcomes and to establish
the underlying mechanisms.

*REFERENCES *
1 Hangping Yao, Xiangyun Lu, Qiong Chen, Kaijin Xu, Yu Chen, Linfang Cheng, Fumin Liu, Zhigang Wu, Haibo Wu, Changzhong Jin, Min Zheng, Nanping Wu, Chao Jiang, Lanjuan Li. Patient-derived mutations impact pathogenicity of SARS-CoV-2. doi: 10.1101/2020.04.14.20060160
2 Rondanelli, M., Miccono, A., Lamburghini, S., Avanzato, I., Riva, A., Allegrini, P., ... & Perna, S. (2018). Self-care for common colds: the pivotal role of vitamin D, vitamin C, zinc, and Echinacea in three main immune interactive clusters (physical barriers, innate and adaptive immunity) involved during an episode of common colds—Practical advice on dosages and on the time to take these nutrients/botanicals in order to prevent or treat common colds. Evidence-Based Complementary and Alternative Medicine, 2018.
3 Cantorna, M. T. (2010). Mechanisms underlying the effect of vitamin D on the immune system. Proceedings of the Nutrition Society, 69(3), 286-289.
4 Sharifi, A., Vahedi, H., Nedjat, S., Rafiei, H., & Hosseinzadeh‐Attar, M. J. (2019). Effect of single‐dose injection of vitamin D on immune cytokines in ulcerative colitis patients: a randomized placebocontrolled trial. Apmis, 127(10), 681-687.
5 Lei, G. S., Zhang, C., Cheng, B. H., & Lee, C. H. (2017). Mechanisms
This preprint research paper has not been peer reviewed. Electronic copy available at: https://ssrn.com/abstract=3585561
Disclaimer: This is a preliminary study for early dissemination of results. Data are subject to changes.
of action of vitamin D as supplemental therapy for Pneumocystis pneumonia. Antimicrobial agents and chemotherapy, 61(10), e01226-17.
6 Wimalawansa, S. J. (2020). Global epidemic of coronavirus--COVID-19: What we can do to minimize risks. European Journal of Biomedical, 7(3), 432-438.
7 Grant, W. B., Lahore, H., McDonnell, S. L., Baggerly, C. A., French, C. B., Aliano, J. L., & Bhattoa, H. P. (2020). Evidence that Vitamin D Supplementation Could Reduce Risk of Influenza and COVID-19 Infections and Deaths. Nutrients, 12(4), 988.
8 Brown RA, Sarkar A (2020). Vitamin D deficiency: a factor in COVID19, progression, severity and mortality? – An urgent call for research. MitoFit Preprint Arch doi: 10.26124/mitofit:200001
9 Ilie, P., Stefanescu, S., Smith, L. (2020). The role of Vitamin D in the prevention of Coronavirus Disease 2019 infection and mortality. Square Research. doi:10.21203/rs.3.rs-21211/v1.
10 Grant, W. (2020). Re: Preventing a covid-19 pandemic: Can vitamin D supplementation reduce the spread of COVID-19? Try first with health care workers and first responders. doi: 10.1136/bmj.m810 https://www.bmj.com/content/368/bmj.m810/rr-42
11 Alipio, M. (2020). Vitamin D Supplementation Could Possibly Improve Clinical Outcomes of Patients Infected with Coronavirus-2019 (COVID2019). Available at SSRN: https://ssrn.com/abstract=3571484 or http://dx.doi.org/10.2139/ssrn.3571484
12 Rhodes, J.M., Subramanian, S., Laird, E. and Anne Kenny, R. (2020), Editorial: low population mortality from COVID‐19 in countries south of latitude 35 degrees North – supports vitamin D as a factor determining severity. Aliment Pharmacol Ther. Accepted Author Manuscript. doi:10.1111/apt.15777
13 Berry, D. J., Hesketh, K., Power, C., & Hyppönen, E. (2011). Vitamin D status has a linear association with seasonal infections and lung function in British adults. British Journal of Nutrition, 106(9), 14331440.
14 Braun, A., Chang, D., Mahadevappa, K., Gibbons, F. K., Liu, Y., Giovannucci, E., & Christopher, K. B. (2011). Association of low serum 25-hydroxyvitamin D levels and mortality in the critically ill. Critical care medicine, 39(4), 671.
15 Watkins, R. R., Lemonovich, T. L., & Salata, R. A. (2015). An update
This preprint research paper has not been peer reviewed. Electronic copy available at: https://ssrn.com/abstract=3585561
Disclaimer: This is a preliminary study for early dissemination of results. Data are subject to changes.
on the association of vitamin D deficiency with common infectious diseases. Canadian journal of physiology and pharmacology, 93(5), 363368.
16 Holick, M. F. (2009). Vitamin D status: measurement, interpretation, and clinical application. Annals of epidemiology, 19(2), 73-78.
This


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> I was hoping to bake more since our meat consumption has decreased. I’m not too upset. Clearly Rona is telling me gluten is off the menu. Lol! We were probably too reliant on wheat and animal protein in our diet anyway. Boy!  The learning curve is a little steep when you’re trying to change habits as quickly as this pandemic requires.
> 
> Nevertheless, I managed to pot my tomato plant and started some seedlings on my window sill. I’m a little late but last Fall and winter were unseasonably warm. I think I’ll be ok. My little garden will be established by the time the 2nd wave of infections begin.
> 
> May plant some medicinal plants too.


I bought a basil plant over the weekend.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I bought a basil plant over the weekend.


I had a basil plant before. Love, love, love the smell of fresh basil.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I had a basil plant before. Love, love, love the smell of fresh basil.


I use it in my tuna salad


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> I use it in my tuna salad




I have to try basil, I currently use dill.


----------



## Everything Zen

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Black Ambrosia said:


>





Spoiler: Association Between Vitamin D and Kawasaki Disease



*Research Advances in Association Between Vitamin D and Kawasaki Disease and Related Mechanisms of Action]*
[Article in Chinese]
Xue Yang et al. Zhongguo Dang Dai Er Ke Za Zhi.
2016 Dec;18(12):1319-1323.
*Authors*
Xue Yang 1, Xiang-Yu Dong
*Affiliation*

1Department of Pediatrics, Lanzhou University Second Hospital, Lanzhou 730030, China. [email protected].

PMID: 27974130
*Abstract*


Vitamin D is an important steroid hormone, which has a wide biological effect and is the protective factor against cardiovascular disease and other diseases. At present, the etiology and pathogenesis of Kawasaki disease (KD) remain unknown, but recent studies have shown that vitamin D insufficiency or deficiency is associated with KD. Vitamin D insufficiency or deficiency may affect KD via its influence on inflammatory response, adipokine, endothelial function, platelet function, and DNA methylation and increase the risk of coronary artery lesions. This article reviews the research advances in the association between vitamin D and KD and possible mechanisms of action.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Oh lawd. Now what?!


----------



## meka72

My uncle and his wife both have C19. His wife was worse and in the hospital because her oxygen levels were low. My uncle was at home quarantining but was just rushed to the ER because of shortness of breath.


----------



## gn1g

Have you all heard that the reason trump, pence and etal don't wear mask is because *they've already been vaccinated*?  according to a hot mic at a press conference.


----------



## meka72

I’ve not heard that. I heard that they don’t wear masks because they get tested everyday and that everyone they have regular contact with also gets tested everyday. 


gn1g said:


> Have you all heard that the reason trump, pence and etal don't wear mask is because *they've already been vaccinated*?  according to a hot mic at a press conference.


----------



## UmSumayyah

gn1g said:


> Have you all heard that the reason trump, pence and etal don't wear mask is because *they've already been vaccinated*?  according to a hot mic at a press conference.


I heard something about someone joking maybe that said "we've all been vaccinated here".  General joke about cooties, joking about a vaccine or saying the truth?"

If so then everyone, the reporters we rely on to get us unbiased information, the experts like Birx and Fauci that we rely on to use their education and expertise to advance the public good, and the politicians we figure like at least some of the time, are all in on a huge conspiracy; along with their support staff.


----------



## shelli4018

Well....this administration is certainly conspiracy minded. Certainly not above creating controversy with provocative statements. However I don’t think they’re vaccinated (I won’t rule it out yet). Perhaps they’ve bought into the Swedish approach? I believe their newfound belief that vulnerable populations will take the brunt of this pandemic is behind this push to reopen the economy.

Much like the narrative that “black folk are immune to Covid” I think “white folk are immune to Covid” is even more dangerous because of their numbers and control of western governments. Can you imagine how “economically frustrated “ Americans will react when they make up the majority of Covid deaths in the 2nd wave of infections?


----------



## Kanky

meka72 said:


> I’ve not heard that. I heard that they don’t wear masks because they get tested everyday and that everyone they have regular contact with also gets tested everyday.



This is more believable than the idea that they've had a vaccine. And I don't doubt that if a vaccine was ready they'd test it out on poor people first. They have everyone tested daily and monitor temperatures. But they want you to go to a movie and a buffet.


----------



## Kanky

Covid-19 miscarriages 

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/01/sec...a.html?__source=sharebar|twitter&par=sharebar


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Since we've ramped up testing at my facility, our positive infection rate is at about 45-50%. Our state hasn't officially opened yet but not as many are following the order as the weather is warmer.


----------



## SoniT

Ocean City beaches will open this weekend even though Maryland's stay at home orders haven't been lifted. People won't be required to wear masks but must keep distance. SMH... I just don't understand.  

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/ocean-city-to-reopen-beach-boardwalk-this-weekend/2293217/


----------



## UmSumayyah

SoniT said:


> Ocean City beaches will open this weekend even though Maryland's stay at home orders haven't been lifted. People won't be required to wear masks but must keep distance. SMH... I just don't understand.
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/ocean-city-to-reopen-beach-boardwalk-this-weekend/2293217/


Transmitting it out in the fresh air is not easy at all if people maintain distance.

Low vitamin d levels contribute to having it hard with Covid.

People will be safer at the beach than they ever would be inside a store with recirculated air and tens to hundreds of people touching the same surfaces and objects.


----------



## nycutiepie

meka72 said:


> My uncle and his wife both have C19. His wife was worse and in the hospital because her oxygen levels were low. My uncle was at home quarantining but was just rushed to the ER because of shortness of breath.


Praying that they pull through and recover


----------



## SoniT

UmSumayyah said:


> Transmitting it out in the fresh air is not easy at all if people maintain distance.
> 
> Low vitamin d levels contribute to having it hard with Covid.
> 
> People will be safer at the beach than they ever would be inside a store with recirculated air and tens to hundreds of people touching the same surfaces and objects.


Thanks. I'm thinking about people possibly huddled in groups and not social distancing properly but I won't be out there anyway.


----------



## vevster

B_Phlyy said:


> Since we've ramped up testing at my facility, our positive infection rate is at about 45-50%. Our state hasn't officially opened yet but not as many are following the order as the weather is warmer.


That is higher than anything we have heard on the news. wow.


----------



## UmSumayyah

SoniT said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking about people possibly huddled in groups and not social distancing properly but I won't be out there anyway.


No doubt some will meet up with friends but this will be great for families.


----------



## vevster

If you consider yourself a film maker NY is holding a wear a mask ad contest....

wearamask.ny.gov


----------



## meka72

nycutiepie said:


> Praying that they pull through and recover


Thanks!


----------



## shelli4018

SoniT said:


> Ocean City beaches will open this weekend even though Maryland's stay at home orders haven't been lifted. People won't be required to wear masks but must keep distance. SMH... I just don't understand.
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/ocean-city-to-reopen-beach-boardwalk-this-weekend/2293217/


Just in time for Seniors to plan their annual graduation weekend there. Yike!


----------



## Kanky

UmSumayyah said:


> Transmitting it out in the fresh air is not easy at all if people maintain distance.
> 
> Low vitamin d levels contribute to having it hard with Covid.
> 
> People will be safer at the beach than they ever would be inside a store with recirculated air and tens to hundreds of people touching the same surfaces and objects.



We went for a long bike ride boardwalk, walked on beach and watched dolphins swim over the weekend. The beach here is closed to swimmers and sunbathers but my kids still had fun.

 I am avoiding crowds and closed spaces filled with white folks who watch Fox News and think that they don’t need a mask or social distancing. Staying in the house isn’t necessary and I don’t think that it is healthy. Vitamin D levels aside it isn’t good for your mental health to never leave the house. The problem is that some places have so little outdoor space that folks can’t social distance.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Kanky said:


> We went for a long bike ride boardwalk, walked on beach and watched dolphins swim over the weekend. The beach here is closed to swimmers and sunbathers but my kids still had fun.
> 
> I am avoiding crowds and closed spaces filled with white folks who watch Fox News and think that they don’t need a mask or social distancing. Staying in the house isn’t necessary and I don’t think that it is healthy. Vitamin D levels aside it isn’t good for your mental health to never leave the house. The problem is that some places have so little outdoor space that folks can’t social distance.


I've been walking outside most days since everything got shut down. I wear a mask and cross the street when I see other people walking on my side. I don't think it's healthy to be closed up all day.


----------



## SoniT

LivingInPeace said:


> I've been walking outside most days since everything got shut down. I wear a mask and cross the street when I see other people walking on my side. I don't think it's healthy to be closed up all day.


I walk outside too. I always wear a mask and try to go early in the morning when there aren't a lot of people out. I dont mind being outside, I just don't want to be around large groups of people. My husband and I also go for drives when the weather is nice.


----------



## LivingInPeace

SoniT said:


> I walk outside too. I always wear a mask and try to go early in the morning when there aren't a lot of people out. I dont mind being outside, I just don't want to be around large groups of people. My husband and I also go for drives when the weather is nice.


My husband and I have taken one drive which was nice. It's funny how the little things seem exciting after a while.


----------



## discodumpling

gn1g said:


> Have you all heard that the reason trump, pence and etal don't wear mask is because *they've already been vaccinated*?  according to a hot mic at a press conference.


I have.  A family member posted a video of some men getting the room ready for a recent press conference. One man asked if it was alright not to wear a mask and the other replied (paraphrasing) Its all good...everybody here has been vaccinated.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

*Scientists say a now-dominant strain of the coronavirus appears to be more contagious than original*
https://www.latimes.com/california/...rus-has-emerged-more-contagious-than-original
AY 5, 2020
4 AM

Scientists have identified a new strain of the coronavirus that has become dominant worldwide and appears to be more contagious than the versions that spread in the early days of the COVID-19 pandemic, according to a new study led by scientists at Los Alamos National Laboratory.

The new strain appeared in February in Europe, migrated quickly to the East Coast of the United States and has been the dominant strain across the world since mid-March, the scientists wrote.

In addition to spreading faster, it may make people vulnerable to a second infection after a first bout with the disease, the report warned.

The 33-page report was posted Thursday on BioRxiv, a website that researchers use to share their work before it is peer reviewed, an effort to speed up collaborations with scientists working on COVID-19 vaccines or treatments. That research has been largely based on the genetic sequence of earlier strains and might not be effective against the new one.

The mutation identified in the new report affects the now infamous spikes on the exterior of the coronavirus, which allow it to enter human respiratory cells. The report’s authors said they felt an “urgent need for an early warning” so that vaccines and drugs under development around the world will be effective against the mutated strain.

Wherever the new strain appeared, it quickly infected far more people than the earlier strains that came out of Wuhan, China, and within weeks it was the only strain that was prevalent in some nations, according to the report. The new strain’s dominance over its predecessors demonstrates that it is more infectious, according to the report, though exactly why is not yet known.

The report was based on a computational analysis of more than 6,000 coronavirus sequences from around the world, collected by the Global Initiative for Sharing All Influenza Data, a public-private organization in Germany. Time and again, the analysis found the new version was transitioning to become dominant.

The Los Alamos team, assisted by scientists at Duke University and the University of Sheffield in England, identified 14 mutations. Those mutations occurred among the nearly 30,000 base pairs of RNA that other scientists say make up the coronavirus’s genome. The report authors focused on a mutation called D614G, which is responsible for the change in the virus’ spikes.

“The story is worrying, as we see a mutated form of the virus very rapidly emerging, and over the month of March becoming the dominant pandemic form,” study leader Bette Korber, a computational biologist at Los Alamos, wrote on her Facebook page. “When viruses with this mutation enter a population, they rapidly begin to take over the local epidemic, thus they are more transmissible.”

While the Los Alamos report is highly technical and dispassionate, Korber expressed some deep personal feelings about the implications of the finding in her Facebook post.

“This is hard news,” wrote Korber, “but please don’t only be disheartened by it. Our team at LANL was able to document this mutation and its impact on transmission only because of a massive global effort of clinical people and experimental groups, who make new sequences of the virus (SARS-CoV-2) in their local communities available as quickly as they possibly can.”

The report contains regional breakdowns of when the new strain of virus first emerged and how long it took to become dominant.

Italy was one of the first countries to see the new virus in the last week of February, almost at the same time that the original strain appeared. Washington was among the first states to get hit with the original strain in late February, but by March 15 the mutated strain dominated. New York was hit by the original virus around March 15, but within days the mutant strain took over. The team did not report results for California.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My hypochondria reacting to this news.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

From my neighbors up north of the Mitten state with the filthier water
*Woman arraigned in fatal shooting of Flint security guard over face mask*

FLINT, MI -- One of three suspects in the May 1 shooting death of a security guard at Family Dollar in Flint has appeared in court on a charge of murder.

Appearing on a TV screen and clad in a cloth mask, Sharmel L. Teague, 45, of Flint, was arraigned Tuesday, May 5, 2020 by Genesee District Judge Nathaniel C. Perry on first-degree murder and felony firearm charges.

The charges stem from the May 1, 2020 shooting death of 43-year-old Calvin James Munerlyn.

A security guard at the Family Dollar off East Fifth Avenue in Flint, Munerlyn was shot around 1:45 p.m. May 1 allegedly following a dispute over a customer not wearing a mask into the store.

It’s alleged Teague and Munerlyn got into a verbal dispute after he told the woman’s daughter she needed to wear a face mask while inside the store.
















a group of people around each other: About 150 people gather to commemorate the life of Calvin Munerlyn on Sunday, May 3, 2020 in Flint. Munerlyn, 43, was shot and killed Friday, May 1 at the Family Dollar store off of East Fifth Avenue in Flint. He'd worked at the store as a security guard for a little more than one year.
3 charged in fatal shooting of guard enforcing mask use at Flint store

The woman’s daughter then left the store, but her mother began to yell at Munerlyn. He told the mother to leave the store and instructed a cashier not to serve her, according to investigative reports of the incident turned over to Genesee County Prosecutor David Leyton.


During a May 4 press conference, Leyton said there is video surveillance of the altercation between Teague and Munerlyn.

A short time later, Teague returned to the store with her 44-year-old husband and her 23-year-old son and confronted Munerlyn.

Leyton pointed out the wife called the husband between leaving in a red GMC Envoy to River Village Apartments and coming back to the store 20 minutes later with two men who came inside the store.

The 44-year-old man yelled at Munerlyn about disrespecting his wife, with the 23-year-old man accused of pulling out a gun and shooting Munerlyn in the back of the head, Leyton said.

Munerlyn was transported to Hurley Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead a short time later.

Leyton has announced murder and felony firearm charges against the two men, but they are still being sought by police.

As of late Tuesday morning, Michigan State Police Lt. David Kaiser said the men are not in custody.

3 charged in fatal shooting of guard enforcing mask use at Flint store

The men are being sought by the Michigan State Police fugitive team. Leyton warned anyone helping the pair evade enforcement may also be charged with a crime.
.

“They must know that they’re being sought. They are armed and dangerous,” he said. “We will bring them to justice.”

Anyone with information on their whereabouts is asked to call 911 or report a tip anonymously to Crime Stoppers of Flint & Genesee County at at 1-800-422-5245, use the P3TIPS mobile app, or visit CrimeStoppersofFlint.com.

Teague is held in the Genesee County Jail without bond. She’s due back in court May 14 for a probable cause conference.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

It's so crazy, sad and infuriating how easily someone will take a life over the stupidest stuff.

A 7yo was killed in my state and his sister..I think she was 12, when someone shot up their house.  There were 7 kids in the home.  
Senseless


----------



## discodumpling

So today, after the Pence mask issue last week #45 toured a mask factory sans mask. #45 and the men who toured the factory with him...none of em wore a mask on a tour of a factory that manufactures masks. 
I believe they've already been vaccinated. Lets wait for side effects.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

discodumpling said:


> So today, after the Pence mask issue last week #45 toured a mask factory sans mask. #45 and the men who toured the factory with him...none of em wore a mask on a tour of a factory that manufactures masks.
> I believe they've already been vaccinated. Lets wait for side effects.


I'd believe it if I thought they gave a  but they don't. As long as everybody else wears a mask they're good because they can carry on like normal.


----------



## MzRhonda

gn1g said:


> Have you all heard that the reason trump, pence and etal don't wear mask is because *they've already been vaccinated*?  according to a hot mic at a press conference.


I have heard that


----------



## King of Sorrow

meka72 said:


> I’ve not heard that. I heard that they don’t wear masks because they get tested everyday and that everyone they have regular contact with also gets tested everyday.



You mean, kind of like how adult film actors get regular STD tests since they don't wear condoms? That's the strategy?


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

*The Virus Is Taking Away Our Homegoings*
*Services, repasts, and second lines are empty since the ’rona stripped our funeral traditions*
Biba Adams





Paulbearers carry the casket during a jazz funeral held for local bass drummer Lionel Batiste July 20, 2012 in New Orleans, Louisiana.

In December 2020, my grandmother would have turned 90 years old. From the dawn of this new year, my family had already started working on her birthday party. By March, we had picked a venue and a caterer and were having a hard time narrowing down the guest list to 100 people.

But due to Covid-19, we went from planning a big birthday party to planning her funeral. And that guest list? We could barely convince 10 people to attend.

My family and I would have loved to send off our beloved Mother Minnie Head in a big beautiful way. This virus has taken that from us. A titan of Detroit’s New Testament Church of God in Christ, her pre-Covid-19 homegoing service would have brought out hundreds of people. It would have been magnificent, spirit-filled, and anchored by the serenade of a full gospel choir. Instead, my grandmother was laid to rest by a handful of her grandchildren wearing masks and gloves in an empty church.

My family is not unusual. Covid-19 has changed the way we send our loved ones home. A funeral is one thing; a homegoing — well, that’s something else. In the Black community, the tradition of laying a loved one to rest is filled with pageantry.

The virus has taken away our ability to celebrate in our distinct way, and that is another trauma that will last us all for a long time.

Noted psychologist Dr. Rose Moten explains this loss: “What we have now is [families] planning a funeral that [their] family can’t really come to. And we are so worried about what’s going to hit next that it’s hard to start the grieving process, because now we’re constantly in a state of uncertainty.”

“I have never seen anything like this before in my life. We are overrun with bodies and calls.”

With more than 61,000 Americans lost to Covid-19 or complications caused by the virus, the sad fact is that the end of this viral journey for many will be a funeral service. And often that service will be via Zoom or another streaming platform, because it’s just too dangerous to gather in large numbers. In Michigan’s Wayne County, where Detroit is located, the death toll is nearing 2,000, with more than 40% of those victims being African American.

Ozie Pye IV, of O.H. Pye III Funeral Home in Detroit, explains what the crisis has been like inside the funeral service industry. “I have never seen anything like this before in my life. We are overrun with bodies and calls,” Pye says. “It has been absolutely incredible. I have no frame of reference for this. The only thing I could compare it to would be like some war movie I’ve seen on television.”

The O.H. Pye III Funeral Home is operating with a reduced staff. Several people on Pye’s staff are immunocompromised or have family members who are, so many of them chose to self-quarantine. Pye explained that he regularly sanitizes the entire building. Not just for safety, but to alleviate some fears.

“[My staff members] who are still here are working twice as hard to do all that they can,” Pye explains. “A lot of them weren’t trained in other areas of the business, because that’s not what they do. So we have had to make a lot of creative changes internally. We are doing three times the volume with one-third of the staff.”

Pye says that the volume of work, and his own staff’s fears about the virus, is taking an emotional toll on them all. “Trying to be a leader here and trying to put on a good face to keep everyone motivated to do this. There were a few days when people wanted to throw their hands up and just leave,” he says.

Pye explains that his funeral home, as well as others in the area, have had issues getting enough PPE to protect their staff. He has also had to order additional equipment. “We actually just bought a second cooler that holds 20 bodies,” he says. “The new cooler just arrived a few minutes ago, and by tomorrow it will more than likely be full.”

The funeral home is also dealing with staff members who are losing loved ones. Pye himself lost an aunt and uncle, yet he’s working so hard that he has not been able to take time to grieve.

Pye urges families to be patient with funeral homes, as the sheer volume of cases has placed a strain not only on their businesses but also on the state and local agencies they depend on to process paperwork. Further, he notes that they will not budge from complying with Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer’s order that more than 10 people cannot gather at once.

Because the losses associated with the virus are so devastating, with many people losing multiple family members and friends, a collective grief is taking place. In several major metro areas, especially in Detroit and New York City, there is almost no one who has not been touched by the crisis.

“If you lose someone in a car accident or through an illness, and you were the only one among your friend group or peer group, you can oftentimes feel even more lonely, feeling like no one understands your pain,” says Moten, adding that in this crisis, there is a “sense of connectedness, overwhelming connectedness we have because we are not alone. We are not alone in this whole grieving process, and that adds something. It doesn’t take away from grief, [but] it does add some sense of comfort in knowing that the intense, visceral pain of loss is something that others can understand.”






Traditionally, this funerary process celebrates the life of the deceased and helps the living survivors grieve with family and begin the process of moving on. Within the Black community, these end-of-life services and ceremonies differ distinctly from those of our White counterparts. They are a uniquely cultural series of ceremonies. One of the more important aspects of at he Black funeral, and among the highest rituals in the African American community, is the way we celebrate the repast.

The repast is, all at once, communal, spiritual, a showcase of the performing arts, and physically refreshing. The event is a meal that is personally and lovingly cooked by the community, paired with a fellowship and sharing of memories immediately following the funeral services. Typically held at someone’s home or in the church basement, the repast is a reunion for family and friends and allows many of us to have a release of emotions that helps bring healing and closure.

Jamon Jordan, a historian and founder of Black Scroll Tours, a historical tourism business in Detroit, explains that the repast emerged in Black culture when Africans were brought to America during the period of slavery. “Our ancestors brought their funerary ideas from Africa, along with creating new rituals that would address their conditions in America,” Jordan says.

“In the Black community in particular, death care, homegoing, and burial traditions in New Orleans are based in rituals that have been passed on for six to 10 generations.”

Jordan explains that most slave owners did not allow enslaved Africans to have a communal funeral when their loved ones died. In fact, many slave owners prohibited any gathering of five or more Black people without a White person present, except for work.

This fact may be particularly poignant for Black families who once again cannot gather in large groups to bury their dead.

End-of-life services vary among African Americans, particularly evolving in certain geographic areas. One of the places where funeral services are most unique is New Orleans.

“In the Black community in particular, death care, homegoing, and burial traditions in New Orleans are based in rituals that have been passed on for six to 10 generations,” says Jocelyne Ninneman, who laments the deaths in her city. The process of helping New Orleanians who have fallen to Covid-19 has been daunting. The virus has claimed more than 750 lives in Orleans and Jefferson parishes. The devastation brings back dark memories of Hurricane Katrina in 2005.

Ninneman is the project manager for the Mardi Gras Indian Hall of Fame. She has worked with several families who have lost loved ones, helping them plan funeral services without the traditional pageantry of a beloved jazz funeral complete with a second line parade.

“A second line is one of this community’s most hallmark rituals,” Ninneman explains. “It celebrates a soul’s freedom. Rather than mourn the loss of a community member, friends and family and neighbors parade and dance and make food for the family to celebrate that person’s life and who they were in their positive spirit.”

Ninneman also explains that because music is such a huge part of New Orleans daily life and family culture, many horn players have been standing on porches or sidewalks, playing solo or as a duet (six feet apart) for family, friends, and neighbors to calm nerves and provide a cathartic respite as close to regular cultural practice as possible.

The process is further comforting to families because some New Orleanians believe death means the person’s soul is free from the disparities and harshness of its life on this earth. Instead, Ninneman helps some families find the joy in a homegoing in a smaller, more intimate manner. She has been helping families organize livestreams and alternative virtual tributes.





A deceased man’s casket is carried into his favorite neighborhood bar, so all can share a final drink during his traditional jazz funeral in New Orleans.

Pastor Tish Atkins, of Tampa, Florida, says a funeral is a celebration of “the imminent entrance of our loved one into the hands of God.” She notes that African Americans are a “resourceful and resilient people.” While the ability to mourn together has been delayed, she says, “it will never be denied.”

Pastor Atkins adds that for those who mourn, knowing that others care can mean a lot. “As long as we know that we are thought about and not forgotten, it helps even if someone can’t reach out and touch you,” she says.

Yet, the loss of end-of-life traditions has made the effects of the virus that much harsher.

Jamon Jordan lost his mother to Covid-19 on March 28 and held a memorial with seven people. Usually, a burial and the car procession can be 20 to 100 cars deep, with up to 100 people swaying and singing graveside to usher their loved one back to the earth.

Many cemeteries are prohibiting people from coming in for the burials or visiting the burial sites. Adds Jordan, “Although it is fully understandable that these important institutions are taking precautions due to the danger of spreading the coronavirus, the ending of public homegoing ceremonies deals a horrible blow to centuries of African American culture in which public rituals honor the ancestors on their way to the afterlife.”

As for my family, we have been devastated by the crisis three times over. In fact, my own mother succumbed to the virus on March 22. As an only child, and her next of kin, I am opting to bypass a traditional funeral and have a direct cremation with the hopes of a more public celebration when the crisis abates. But with the news that there may be a resurgence of the virus in the fall, there is no clue for when that could be.

Dr. Moten eloquently expresses the sense of numbness that I and many others are experiencing: “As a part of an evolutionary protective mechanism, we have in some ways dissociated. (Many of us) have desensitized, and we’ve numbed ourselves.” She explains that the numbness is only temporary: “Eventually, the floodgates of grief are going to open for all of us.”


----------



## meka72

King of Sorrow said:


> You mean, kind of like how adult film actors get regular STD tests since they don't wear condoms? That's the strategy?


I mean it’s basically the same thing


----------



## UmSumayyah

King of Sorrow said:


> You mean, kind of like how adult film actors get regular STD tests since they don't wear condoms? That's the strategy?


This wasn't posed to be funny but I laughed.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Speaking of Trump and masks, did you guys see that he's ordered branded masks to support his re-election campaign?

The bright-red MAGA hat was the must-have item for Trump supporters in 2016. In 2020, it might be replaced by a bright-red face mask.

According to _The Wall Street Journal_, President Trump’s reelection campaign has placed an order for “red, Trump-branded face masks for supporters.” The paper says, “Campaign officials have discussed giving away the masks at events or in return for donations.”

The _WSJ_ links the production of the masks to a broader attempt by the Trump campaign to win back waning support from seniors, a stronghold for the president that has begun to abandon him amid his shaky leadership during the coronavirus outbreak. Along with selling the masks, the campaign is planning a TV blitz and several events focused on older voters​
Source: https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/05/trump-campaign-orders-red-trump-branded-face-masks.html


----------



## shelli4018

I wonder how much Trump makes on branded products. He’s always selling his followers something.


----------



## dancinstallion

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Speaking of Trump and masks, did you guys see that he's ordered branded masks to support his re-election campaign?
> 
> The bright-red MAGA hat was the must-have item for Trump supporters in 2016. In 2020, it might be replaced by a bright-red face mask.
> 
> According to _The Wall Street Journal_, President Trump’s reelection campaign has placed an order for “red, Trump-branded face masks for supporters.” The paper says, “Campaign officials have discussed giving away the masks at events or in return for donations.”
> 
> The _WSJ_ links the production of the masks to a broader attempt by the Trump campaign to win back waning support from seniors, a stronghold for the president that has begun to abandon him amid his shaky leadership during the coronavirus outbreak. Along with selling the masks, the campaign is planning a TV blitz and several events focused on older voters​
> Source: https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/05/trump-campaign-orders-red-trump-branded-face-masks.html



So clever yet so sad.
I think it will work in his favor. I see so many Democrats that are divided that I think Trump will win again.


----------



## MzRhonda

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Speaking of Trump and masks, did you guys see that he's ordered branded masks to support his re-election campaign?
> 
> The bright-red MAGA hat was the must-have item for Trump supporters in 2016. In 2020, it might be replaced by a bright-red face mask.
> 
> According to _The Wall Street Journal_, President Trump’s reelection campaign has placed an order for “red, Trump-branded face masks for supporters.” The paper says, “Campaign officials have discussed giving away the masks at events or in return for donations.”
> 
> The _WSJ_ links the production of the masks to a broader attempt by the Trump campaign to win back waning support from seniors, a stronghold for the president that has begun to abandon him amid his shaky leadership during the coronavirus outbreak. Along with selling the masks, the campaign is planning a TV blitz and several events focused on older voters​
> Source: https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/05/trump-campaign-orders-red-trump-branded-face-masks.html


It could backfire on him a reminder if our new normal and deaths due to him


----------



## Everything Zen

King of Sorrow said:


> You mean, kind of like how adult film actors get regular STD tests since they don't wear condoms? That's the strategy?



After watching that test I don’t believe that there’s anyway in Hades Trump is subjecting himself to covid testing on a regular basis let alone daily.


----------



## gn1g

Daily testing, I highly doubt it.  Trump Is so arrogant until I believe if he were vaccinated that he would act exactly like he is acting, instead of pretending that he could catch it and therefore wear a mask. 

Just wondering what other countries leaders have been allegedly vaccinated.


----------



## gn1g

shelli4018 said:


> I wonder how much Trump makes on branded products. *He’s always selling his followers something*.



I always hear the elite folks saying that trump has called them ie Jerry Jones, Mark Cuban and many other CEOs asking them about opening the country etc, probably selling them the vaccination


----------



## Everything Zen

I believe he and or Pence may have caught a low grade case and never revealed their status and were able to manage any symptoms.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Everything Zen said:


> I believe he and or Pence may have caught a low grade case and never revealed their status and were able to manage any symptoms.


Remember his first formal address?

He was a bit wheezy.


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> After watching that test I don’t believe that there’s anyway in Hades Trump is subjecting himself to covid testing on a regular basis let alone daily.


Isn't there a less invasive saliva test? Alternatively, he could be having everyone that he comes in contact with tested daily.


----------



## [email protected]@

Black Ambrosia said:


> *The Virus Is Taking Away Our Homegoings*
> *Services, repasts, and second lines are empty since the ’rona stripped our funeral traditions*
> Biba Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulbearers carry the casket during a jazz funeral held for local bass drummer Lionel Batiste July 20, 2012 in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> In December 2020, my grandmother would have turned 90 years old. From the dawn of this new year, my family had already started working on her birthday party. By March, we had picked a venue and a caterer and were having a hard time narrowing down the guest list to 100 people.
> 
> But due to Covid-19, we went from planning a big birthday party to planning her funeral. And that guest list? We could barely convince 10 people to attend.
> 
> My family and I would have loved to send off our beloved Mother Minnie Head in a big beautiful way. This virus has taken that from us. A titan of Detroit’s New Testament Church of God in Christ, her pre-Covid-19 homegoing service would have brought out hundreds of people. It would have been magnificent, spirit-filled, and anchored by the serenade of a full gospel choir. Instead, my grandmother was laid to rest by a handful of her grandchildren wearing masks and gloves in an empty church.
> 
> My family is not unusual. Covid-19 has changed the way we send our loved ones home. A funeral is one thing; a homegoing — well, that’s something else. In the Black community, the tradition of laying a loved one to rest is filled with pageantry.
> 
> The virus has taken away our ability to celebrate in our distinct way, and that is another trauma that will last us all for a long time.
> 
> Noted psychologist Dr. Rose Moten explains this loss: “What we have now is [families] planning a funeral that [their] family can’t really come to. And we are so worried about what’s going to hit next that it’s hard to start the grieving process, because now we’re constantly in a state of uncertainty.”
> 
> “I have never seen anything like this before in my life. We are overrun with bodies and calls.”
> 
> With more than 61,000 Americans lost to Covid-19 or complications caused by the virus, the sad fact is that the end of this viral journey for many will be a funeral service. And often that service will be via Zoom or another streaming platform, because it’s just too dangerous to gather in large numbers. In Michigan’s Wayne County, where Detroit is located, the death toll is nearing 2,000, with more than 40% of those victims being African American.
> 
> Ozie Pye IV, of O.H. Pye III Funeral Home in Detroit, explains what the crisis has been like inside the funeral service industry. “I have never seen anything like this before in my life. We are overrun with bodies and calls,” Pye says. “It has been absolutely incredible. I have no frame of reference for this. The only thing I could compare it to would be like some war movie I’ve seen on television.”
> 
> The O.H. Pye III Funeral Home is operating with a reduced staff. Several people on Pye’s staff are immunocompromised or have family members who are, so many of them chose to self-quarantine. Pye explained that he regularly sanitizes the entire building. Not just for safety, but to alleviate some fears.
> 
> “[My staff members] who are still here are working twice as hard to do all that they can,” Pye explains. “A lot of them weren’t trained in other areas of the business, because that’s not what they do. So we have had to make a lot of creative changes internally. We are doing three times the volume with one-third of the staff.”
> 
> Pye says that the volume of work, and his own staff’s fears about the virus, is taking an emotional toll on them all. “Trying to be a leader here and trying to put on a good face to keep everyone motivated to do this. There were a few days when people wanted to throw their hands up and just leave,” he says.
> 
> Pye explains that his funeral home, as well as others in the area, have had issues getting enough PPE to protect their staff. He has also had to order additional equipment. “We actually just bought a second cooler that holds 20 bodies,” he says. “The new cooler just arrived a few minutes ago, and by tomorrow it will more than likely be full.”
> 
> The funeral home is also dealing with staff members who are losing loved ones. Pye himself lost an aunt and uncle, yet he’s working so hard that he has not been able to take time to grieve.
> 
> Pye urges families to be patient with funeral homes, as the sheer volume of cases has placed a strain not only on their businesses but also on the state and local agencies they depend on to process paperwork. Further, he notes that they will not budge from complying with Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer’s order that more than 10 people cannot gather at once.
> 
> Because the losses associated with the virus are so devastating, with many people losing multiple family members and friends, a collective grief is taking place. In several major metro areas, especially in Detroit and New York City, there is almost no one who has not been touched by the crisis.
> 
> “If you lose someone in a car accident or through an illness, and you were the only one among your friend group or peer group, you can oftentimes feel even more lonely, feeling like no one understands your pain,” says Moten, adding that in this crisis, there is a “sense of connectedness, overwhelming connectedness we have because we are not alone. We are not alone in this whole grieving process, and that adds something. It doesn’t take away from grief, [but] it does add some sense of comfort in knowing that the intense, visceral pain of loss is something that others can understand.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionally, this funerary process celebrates the life of the deceased and helps the living survivors grieve with family and begin the process of moving on. Within the Black community, these end-of-life services and ceremonies differ distinctly from those of our White counterparts. They are a uniquely cultural series of ceremonies. One of the more important aspects of at he Black funeral, and among the highest rituals in the African American community, is the way we celebrate the repast.
> 
> The repast is, all at once, communal, spiritual, a showcase of the performing arts, and physically refreshing. The event is a meal that is personally and lovingly cooked by the community, paired with a fellowship and sharing of memories immediately following the funeral services. Typically held at someone’s home or in the church basement, the repast is a reunion for family and friends and allows many of us to have a release of emotions that helps bring healing and closure.
> 
> Jamon Jordan, a historian and founder of Black Scroll Tours, a historical tourism business in Detroit, explains that the repast emerged in Black culture when Africans were brought to America during the period of slavery. “Our ancestors brought their funerary ideas from Africa, along with creating new rituals that would address their conditions in America,” Jordan says.
> 
> “In the Black community in particular, death care, homegoing, and burial traditions in New Orleans are based in rituals that have been passed on for six to 10 generations.”
> 
> Jordan explains that most slave owners did not allow enslaved Africans to have a communal funeral when their loved ones died. In fact, many slave owners prohibited any gathering of five or more Black people without a White person present, except for work.
> 
> This fact may be particularly poignant for Black families who once again cannot gather in large groups to bury their dead.
> 
> End-of-life services vary among African Americans, particularly evolving in certain geographic areas. One of the places where funeral services are most unique is New Orleans.
> 
> “In the Black community in particular, death care, homegoing, and burial traditions in New Orleans are based in rituals that have been passed on for six to 10 generations,” says Jocelyne Ninneman, who laments the deaths in her city. The process of helping New Orleanians who have fallen to Covid-19 has been daunting. The virus has claimed more than 750 lives in Orleans and Jefferson parishes. The devastation brings back dark memories of Hurricane Katrina in 2005.
> 
> Ninneman is the project manager for the Mardi Gras Indian Hall of Fame. She has worked with several families who have lost loved ones, helping them plan funeral services without the traditional pageantry of a beloved jazz funeral complete with a second line parade.
> 
> “A second line is one of this community’s most hallmark rituals,” Ninneman explains. “It celebrates a soul’s freedom. Rather than mourn the loss of a community member, friends and family and neighbors parade and dance and make food for the family to celebrate that person’s life and who they were in their positive spirit.”
> 
> Ninneman also explains that because music is such a huge part of New Orleans daily life and family culture, many horn players have been standing on porches or sidewalks, playing solo or as a duet (six feet apart) for family, friends, and neighbors to calm nerves and provide a cathartic respite as close to regular cultural practice as possible.
> 
> The process is further comforting to families because some New Orleanians believe death means the person’s soul is free from the disparities and harshness of its life on this earth. Instead, Ninneman helps some families find the joy in a homegoing in a smaller, more intimate manner. She has been helping families organize livestreams and alternative virtual tributes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A deceased man’s casket is carried into his favorite neighborhood bar, so all can share a final drink during his traditional jazz funeral in New Orleans.
> 
> Pastor Tish Atkins, of Tampa, Florida, says a funeral is a celebration of “the imminent entrance of our loved one into the hands of God.” She notes that African Americans are a “resourceful and resilient people.” While the ability to mourn together has been delayed, she says, “it will never be denied.”
> 
> Pastor Atkins adds that for those who mourn, knowing that others care can mean a lot. “As long as we know that we are thought about and not forgotten, it helps even if someone can’t reach out and touch you,” she says.
> 
> Yet, the loss of end-of-life traditions has made the effects of the virus that much harsher.
> 
> Jamon Jordan lost his mother to Covid-19 on March 28 and held a memorial with seven people. Usually, a burial and the car procession can be 20 to 100 cars deep, with up to 100 people swaying and singing graveside to usher their loved one back to the earth.
> 
> Many cemeteries are prohibiting people from coming in for the burials or visiting the burial sites. Adds Jordan, “Although it is fully understandable that these important institutions are taking precautions due to the danger of spreading the coronavirus, the ending of public homegoing ceremonies deals a horrible blow to centuries of African American culture in which public rituals honor the ancestors on their way to the afterlife.”
> 
> As for my family, we have been devastated by the crisis three times over. In fact, my own mother succumbed to the virus on March 22. As an only child, and her next of kin, I am opting to bypass a traditional funeral and have a direct cremation with the hopes of a more public celebration when the crisis abates. But with the news that there may be a resurgence of the virus in the fall, there is no clue for when that could be.
> 
> Dr. Moten eloquently expresses the sense of numbness that I and many others are experiencing: “As a part of an evolutionary protective mechanism, we have in some ways dissociated. (Many of us) have desensitized, and we’ve numbed ourselves.” She explains that the numbness is only temporary: “Eventually, the floodgates of grief are going to open for all of us.”



With the seemingly legit information quoted here, _a part of me wonders _what the conspiracy theorists think. Especially those who think the infection rate is exaggerated or that this is a hoax.

_And then a part of me doesn't wonder._


----------



## shelli4018

gn1g said:


> Daily testing, I highly doubt it.  Trump Is so arrogant until I believe if he were vaccinated that he would act exactly like he is acting, instead of pretending that he could catch it and therefore wear a mask.
> 
> Just wondering what other countries leaders have been allegedly vaccinated.


If he were vaccinated why not other Western leaders like Boris Johnson who is a Trump ally? Also Trump mentee Jair Bolsonaro behaves just like Trump. He visited Mar-a-lago 2 or 3 months ago. His aide fell ill tho.


----------



## shelli4018

dancinstallion said:


> So clever yet so sad.
> I think it will work in his favor. I see so many Democrats that are divided that I think Trump will win again.


I think it will have little effect.

Democrats tend to shoot themselves in the foot anyway. Their addiction to purity tests ties them in knots all the time. Luckily the Lincoln Project runs ads Dems should but won’t.

Theres a good chance Trump will lose in November. But not before tearing the country up. I feel for the administration attempting to fix a looted plague-riddled country. While they’re busy with the thankless task of clean up Trump TV will be taking off.


----------



## shelli4018

gn1g said:


> I always hear the elite folks saying that trump has called them ie Jerry Jones, Mark Cuban and many other CEOs asking them about opening the country etc, probably selling them the vaccination


I do think they’re trying to cash in on a vaccination. But they don’t have one yet. Hopefully many others will find a breakthrough and disappoint them. There’s a global race to find a cure at the moment.


----------



## Kanky

shelli4018 said:


> I think it will have little effect.
> 
> Democrats tend to shoot themselves in the foot anyway. Their addiction to purity tests ties them in knots all the time. Luckily the Lincoln Project runs ads Dems should but won’t.
> 
> Theres a good chance Trump will lose in November. But not before tearing the country up. I feel for the administration attempting to fix a looted plague-riddled country. While they’re busy with the thankless task of clean up Trump TV will be taking off.



Democrats might win in November because they are always the clean up crew for Republican screw ups. But suddenly there will be no money and too much debt for any progressive policies, then two years in they will be hobbled during the midterms. Things will improve just enough that people will get comfortable and want tax breaks and needling of groups that they don't like (black people, gay people ect) and then the GOP will be back in. GOP will take credit for the improvements that started way before they got in office and ruin things again. Rinse repeat.


----------



## meka72

Kanky said:


> Democrats might win in November because they are always the clean up crew for Republican screw ups. But suddenly there will be no money and too much debt for any progressive policies, then two years in they will be hobbled during the midterms. Things will improve just enough that people will get comfortable and want tax breaks and needling of groups that they don't like (black people, gay people ect) and then the GOP will be back in. GOP will take credit for the improvements that started way before they got in office and ruin things again. Rinse repeat.


Happens like clockwork.


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> Isn't there a less invasive saliva test? Alternatively, he could be having everyone that he comes in contact with tested daily.



haven’t heard of any other less invasive tests but I could see him being such a narcissist to subject everyone around him to daily testing


----------



## fluffyforever

King of Sorrow said:


> You mean, kind of like how adult film actors get regular STD tests since they don't wear condoms? That's the strategy?


Yes, except this doesn’t make sense to me because unlike with stds, you don’t have a choice on when you get exposed and by whom or what. Also, std test results are produced much faster. Doesn’t Covid-19’s test take like 5-7 days? They could get infected and spread it before they even know they have it. 

This tells me that there is either a vaccine they were given months ago or they really are stupid, which I already know they are, so I’m leaning towards them having a preliminary vaccine.


----------



## shelli4018

Kanky said:


> Democrats might win in November because they are always the clean up crew for Republican screw ups. But suddenly there will be no money and too much debt for any progressive policies, then two years in they will be hobbled during the midterms. Things will improve just enough that people will get comfortable and want tax breaks and needling of groups that they don't like (black people, gay people ect) and then the GOP will be back in. GOP will take credit for the improvements that started way before they got in office and ruin things again. Rinse repeat.


And in the interest of “fairness” Biden will attempt bipartisanship and hold no one accountable for the last 4 years. Republicans will hate him for his weakness and shank him at every turn. A black VP will reignite the red hot racism that animates the Right. While Trump and company fan the flames from their media empire. 

I doubt we’ll see transformational change with a Biden Administration. But we may get back on track with climate change, healthcare and SCOTUS.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

shelli4018 said:


> And in the interest of “fairness” Biden will attempt bipartisanship and hold no one accountable for the last 4 years. Republicans will hate him for his weakness and shank him at every turn. A black VP will reignite the red hot racism that animates the Right. While Trump and company fan the flames from their media empire.
> 
> I doubt we’ll see transformational change with a Biden Administration. But we may get back on track with climate change, healthcare and SCOTUS.


Biden was never going to be a transformational president. Before the pandemic he ran on not changing anything. He's said at least 3x that when Trump is out, the Republicans will snap back to 'normal' and act like a rational party again.  There's no reason to believe this has changed.

As a candidate Biden may move a smidgen leftward on economics, like he's indicated possible interest in some student loan forgiveness but his economic policy is the same previous presidents in the modern era. Including Obama. People forget he ran like a progressive but governed from the center-right. There hasn't been enough economic pain to make me think Biden will help people if things continue to unravel economically. Now he'll listen to the experts on covid-19, won't pick fights with governors and that's great. He'll work to keep the ACA in tact but he's not going to do much to expand access to healthcare.

The main difference between Trump and Biden is on the social scale. Trump is a white nationalist authoritarian. Biden's promised a black SCOTUS justice, nominally he's pro-choice, he'll protect LGBTQIA etc.

But no matter who becomes president, we're in for it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## shelli4018

Rona may force Biden’s hand. This virus exposes the flaws in our democracy. He may have to entertain more progressive policies out of necessity.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shelli4018 said:


> Well....this administration is certainly conspiracy minded. Certainly not above creating controversy with provocative statements. However I don’t think they’re vaccinated (I won’t rule it out yet). Perhaps they’ve bought into the Swedish approach? I believe their newfound belief that vulnerable populations will take the brunt of this pandemic is behind this push to reopen the economy.
> 
> Much like the narrative that “black folk are immune to Covid” I think “white folk are immune to Covid” is even more dangerous because of their numbers and control of western governments. Can you imagine how “economically frustrated “ Americans will react when they make up the majority of Covid deaths in the 2nd wave of infections?


They are A-Okay and have accepted ppl will die with the reopening. If they or any of their loved ones get sick they have access to health care, meds, testing, etc, and will likely survive. The women in my moms group in town are like "well we have to accept that some kids will get sick...but they need to reopen like yesterday!" The other moms are like....yeah, we'll go after your kids go.


----------



## shelli4018

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They are A-Okay and have accepted ppl will die with the reopening. If they or any of their loved ones get sick they have access to health care, meds, testing, etc, and will likely survive. The women in my moms group in town are like "well we have to accept that some kids will get sick...but they need to reopen like yesterday!" The other moms are like....yeah, we'll go after your kids go.


They’re convinced people who don’t look like them will die. If that changes (and it will) they’re going to act a fool. If their guy loses the election...they’re gonna act a fool. If he wins...they will act a fool.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

shelli4018 said:


> Rona may force Biden’s hand. This virus exposes the flaws in our democracy. He may have to entertain more progressive policies out of necessity.


The economic fallout might. Especially if states continue to open up and deaths mount. The research shows more damage will come from refusing to shut down, than from actually shutting down.


----------



## Kanky

shelli4018 said:


> They’re convinced people who don’t look like them will die. If that changes (and it will) they’re going to act a fool. If their guy loses the election...they’re gonna act a fool. If he wins...they will act a fool.




They will be fine with any amount of devastation as long as they can be convinced that other people have it worse. The news will show nonwhite suffering porn and they will be happy to suffer slightly less. In order to get progressive policy we need to show them images of black people living it up and white people struggling and looking miserable. Then they will want a new New Deal.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The economic fallout might. Especially if states continue to open up and deaths mount. The research shows more damage will come from refusing to shut down, than from actually shutting down.


What research?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Black Ambrosia said:


> What research?


Economic data from last global pandemic, in 1918-1920.


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> They will be fine with any amount of devastation as long as they can be convinced that other people have it worse. The news will show nonwhite suffering porn and they will be happy to suffer slightly less. In order to get progressive policy we need to show them images of black people living it up and white people struggling and looking miserable. Then they will want a new New Deal.



So should we continue to show nonwhite suffering porn to confuse them or nah? Is a New Deal worth all  that?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Economic data from last global pandemic, in 1918-1920.


Links?


----------



## shelli4018

Kanky said:


> They will be fine with any amount of devastation as long as they can be convinced that other people have it worse. The news will show nonwhite suffering porn and they will be happy to suffer slightly less. In order to get progressive policy we need t*o show them images of black people living it up and white people struggling and looking miserable. Then they will want a new New Dea*l.


I think this happened during the Obama years. Just left them seething and full of grievances. They were so angry they gave us Trump. And they will continue being angry because their lives really are getting worse thanks to stagnant wages, shorten end lifespan and the disappearing middle class.


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> So should we continue to show nonwhite suffering porn to confuse them or nah? Is a New Deal worth all  that?



We need images of white people suffering. Sad stories about Covid Chad and Corona Karen struggling and in need of huge middle class tax breaks, $15 minimum wage, low interest home loans, student loan forgiveness, universal preK and health care reform to hep them get back on their feet.


----------



## shelli4018

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Economic data from last global pandemic, in 1918-1920.


The Spanish Flu epidemic lasted 3 years. Folk acted a fool about wearing masks and 10’s of millions died worldwide. Particularly in the 2nd wave. Cities that locked down fared better than those who did not.

We’re repeating all those mistakes.


----------



## shelli4018

Kanky said:


> We need images of white people suffering. Sad stories about Covid Chad and Corona Karen struggling and in need of huge middle class tax breaks, $15 minimum wage, low interest home loans, student loan forgiveness, universal preK and health care reform to hep them get back on their feet.


----------



## nycutiepie

shelli4018 said:


>


The creator of this commercial stated that Orangeman’s meltdown on Twitter over this commercial was predictable, and confirms what the group is emphasizing....his ineptitude


----------



## Peppermynt

shelli4018 said:


> The Spanish Flu epidemic lasted 3 years. Folk acted a fool about wearing masks and 10’s of millions died worldwide. Particularly in the 2nd wave. Cities that locked down fared better than those who did not.
> 
> We’re repeating all those mistakes.



There was a great pbs hour long episode on the 1918 flu epidemic that I watched the other day that was very interesting. It’s like we are running that same failed playbook in the US despite being -in theory- a wealthier and more scientifically advanced country. Sad we still can’t get it together.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I see homeless still on the train.


----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I think that was intentional... cynically, cruelly intentional.


----------



## Evolving78

shelli4018 said:


> I think this happened during the Obama years. Just left them seething and full of grievances. They were so angry they gave us Trump. And they will continue being angry because their lives really are getting worse thanks to stagnant wages, shorten end lifespan and the disappearing middle class.


Yes! When he was campaigning, they were knocking on yt folks doors’ and and sitting at their kitchen tables. 
I know yt folks were going to start getting reckless when the media and surgeon general started pushing the agenda of POC dying in large numbers from the virus, due to our poor health and living conditions.


----------



## meka72

My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Oh no. I'm so sorry.





meka72 said:


> My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.


This is horrific!  I'm so sorry-- This disease is a beast!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Peppermynt said:


> There was a great pbs hour long episode on the 1918 flu epidemic that I watched the other day that was very interesting. It’s like we are running that same failed playbook in the US despite being -in theory- a wealthier and more scientifically advanced country. Sad we still can’t get it together.



I'm interested in checking this out. I can't remember if this was posted here or elsewhere, but an investigative journalist from the Washington Post created a Twitter thread on her research regarding public health efforts and protests during the Spanish influenza, using San Francisco as a point of reference. As she starts out... history doesn't repeat itself but it sure does rhyme. There are so many parallels as to what's unfolding right here, right now.

Here's a link to the first tweet in the Twitter thread. There are like 20 tweets with links to references. You can click through to read the whole thing: 
Note: There a typo in the original tweet. It's supposed to say 1918.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

meka72 said:


> My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.



Girl, I am so sorry. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SoniT

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm interested in checking this out. I can't remember if this was posted here or elsewhere, but an investigative journalist from the Washington Post created a Twitter thread on her research regarding public health efforts and protests during the Spanish influenza, using San Francisco as a point of reference. As she starts out... history doesn't repeat itself but it sure does rhyme. There are so many parallels as to what's unfolding right here, right now.
> 
> Here's a link to the first tweet in the Twitter thread. There are like 20 tweets with links to references. You can click through to read the whole thing:


I'm reading the Twitter thread and this story could have taken place in 2020. The parallels are crazy.


----------



## B_Phlyy

So sorry for your loss @meka72


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus



*One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus*
(CNN) — A member of the US Navy who serves as one of President Donald Trump'spersonal valets has tested positive for coronavirus, CNN learned Thursday, raising concerns about the President's possible exposure to the virus. 

The valets are members of an elite military unit dedicated to the White House and often work very close to the President and first family. Trump was upset when he was informed Wednesday that the valet had tested positive, a source told CNN, and the President was subsequently tested again by the White House physician.

In a statement, the White House confirmed CNN's reporting that one of the President's staffers had tested positive.

"We were recently notified by the White House Medical Unit that a member of the United States Military, who works on the White House campus, has tested positive for Coronavirus," deputy White House press secretary Hogan Gidley said in a statement. "The President and the Vice President have since tested negative for the virus and they remain in great health."




A White House source said the valet, a man who has not been identified, exhibited "symptoms" Wednesday morning, and said the news that someone close to Trump had tested positive for coronavirus was "hitting the fan" in the West Wing.

Trump, who is a self-described germophobe, has chastised aides before who coughed or sneezed in his presence. He has claimed to rarely get sick himself.
Trump, Vice President Mike Pence and the senior staffers who regularly interact with them are still being tested weekly for coronavirus, two people familiar told CNN. 
The White House is continuing to use the rapid Abbott Labs test, which provide results in about 15 minutes. Several officials who have received the test said it's often administered in the Eisenhower Executive Office Building, next door to the West Wing on the White House grounds. A medical official swabs the staffer's nostrils and informs them that they'll be notified within the next several minutes if it's positive.

Still, the White House has not enforced strict social distancing guidelines for staffers and few people inside the building wear masks during the day, including valets.

Trump said before traveling aboard Air Force One earlier this week that he was not concerned about being in close quarters with other people since those around him are regularly tested.

"The test result comes back in five minutes, and we have great testing. Or they wouldn't be allowed to travel with me," Trump said. "It's not my choice; it's a very strong group of people that want to make sure they are tested, including Secret Service."

Still, a negative test and lack of symptoms isn't a sure sign that someone can't spread the virus.

Doctors say the incubation period for the coronavirus varies. The incubation period is the time that it takes from when you are exposed to the virus to developing symptoms. It ranges anywhere from 2-14 days. The average incubation period is estimated to be five days, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




People can be infectious, meaning they can transmit the virus to somebody else, up to two days before they start showing symptoms. Like any other virus, this can vary from person to person.

The coronavirus is spread between people mainly through respiratory droplets produced when an infected person coughs or sneezes. These droplets can then spread to the nose or mouth of people nearby or possibly be inhaled into the lungs, according to the CDC. This type of spread is more likely when people are in close contact with each other, within about six feet.

The CDC says that people who feel healthy but recently had close contact with a person with Covid-19 should stay home and monitor their health. They should quarantine by staying home until 14 days after their last exposure and should check their temperature twice a day and watch for symptoms. The CDC also recommends they stay away from people who are at higher risk for becoming very ill.

The White House did not say whether Trump would adhere to those guidelines after his valet tested positive.


----------



## meka72

Thank you for your kindness ladies. 

I posted in another thread that I didn’t deal with my uncle for reasons. That said, I never wanted anything bad to happen to him and this has hit me a lot harder than I expected.


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> Spoiler: One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> *One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus*
> (CNN) — A member of the US Navy who serves as one of President Donald Trump'spersonal valets has tested positive for coronavirus, CNN learned Thursday, raising concerns about the President's possible exposure to the virus.
> 
> The valets are members of an elite military unit dedicated to the White House and often work very close to the President and first family. Trump was upset when he was informed Wednesday that the valet had tested positive, a source told CNN, and the President was subsequently tested again by the White House physician.
> 
> In a statement, the White House confirmed CNN's reporting that one of the President's staffers had tested positive.
> 
> "We were recently notified by the White House Medical Unit that a member of the United States Military, who works on the White House campus, has tested positive for Coronavirus," deputy White House press secretary Hogan Gidley said in a statement. "The President and the Vice President have since tested negative for the virus and they remain in great health."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A White House source said the valet, a man who has not been identified, exhibited "symptoms" Wednesday morning, and said the news that someone close to Trump had tested positive for coronavirus was "hitting the fan" in the West Wing.
> 
> Trump, who is a self-described germophobe, has chastised aides before who coughed or sneezed in his presence. He has claimed to rarely get sick himself.
> Trump, Vice President Mike Pence and the senior staffers who regularly interact with them are still being tested weekly for coronavirus, two people familiar told CNN.
> The White House is continuing to use the rapid Abbott Labs test, which provide results in about 15 minutes. Several officials who have received the test said it's often administered in the Eisenhower Executive Office Building, next door to the West Wing on the White House grounds. A medical official swabs the staffer's nostrils and informs them that they'll be notified within the next several minutes if it's positive.
> 
> Still, the White House has not enforced strict social distancing guidelines for staffers and few people inside the building wear masks during the day, including valets.
> 
> Trump said before traveling aboard Air Force One earlier this week that he was not concerned about being in close quarters with other people since those around him are regularly tested.
> 
> "The test result comes back in five minutes, and we have great testing. Or they wouldn't be allowed to travel with me," Trump said. "It's not my choice; it's a very strong group of people that want to make sure they are tested, including Secret Service."
> 
> Still, a negative test and lack of symptoms isn't a sure sign that someone can't spread the virus.
> 
> Doctors say the incubation period for the coronavirus varies. The incubation period is the time that it takes from when you are exposed to the virus to developing symptoms. It ranges anywhere from 2-14 days. The average incubation period is estimated to be five days, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can be infectious, meaning they can transmit the virus to somebody else, up to two days before they start showing symptoms. Like any other virus, this can vary from person to person.
> 
> The coronavirus is spread between people mainly through respiratory droplets produced when an infected person coughs or sneezes. These droplets can then spread to the nose or mouth of people nearby or possibly be inhaled into the lungs, according to the CDC. This type of spread is more likely when people are in close contact with each other, within about six feet.
> 
> The CDC says that people who feel healthy but recently had close contact with a person with Covid-19 should stay home and monitor their health. They should quarantine by staying home until 14 days after their last exposure and should check their temperature twice a day and watch for symptoms. The CDC also recommends they stay away from people who are at higher risk for becoming very ill.
> 
> The White House did not say whether Trump would adhere to those guidelines after his valet tested positive.


It's getting closer!!!!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

vevster said:


> It's getting closer!!!!!!



See I wanted to say some things but I’m trying to behave so I’ll just concur with people


----------



## King of Sorrow

@meka72 My condolences to you and your family. In all my years, I've never known a single person to have been hospitalized -- let alone die -- of the flu. There is no comparison.



fluffyforever said:


> Yes, except this doesn’t make sense to me because unlike with stds, you don’t have a choice on when you get exposed and by whom or what. Also, std test results are produced much faster. Doesn’t Covid-19’s test take like 5-7 days? They could get infected and spread it before they even know they have it.
> 
> This tells me that there is either a vaccine they were given months ago or they really are stupid, which I already know they are, so I’m leaning towards them having a preliminary vaccine.



It seems they're taking a test that gives results in 15 minutes and are tested weekly. This makes no sense. Back to my porn actors, Wikipedia tells me there have been a number of actors who have contracted HIV and passed it on to other actors, not to mention all the people that also had to be tested but were found to be negative. Prevention should be the aim. This valet could have been spreading the coronavirus for 2 weeks!

A third option is they believe that if they catch it they'd have identified it early enough to treat it since they'd have a better level of care available to them then the average citizen -- kind of like Boris Johnson.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

meka72 said:


> My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.


I am so sorry. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is the craziest country on earth.

Swipe


----------



## yamilee21

Georgia is the new Floriduh. This is just plain lazy foolishness. It probably wouldn’t even be that hard to change the testing conditions to accommodate social distancing; closed circuit in a large lot with a few other cars to simulate traffic, cheap cameras - one to watch the potential driver’s actions in the car, and one to watch the car from outside. Or even a “Zoom” type meeting during the test time. It wouldn’t even have to be live; the videos could be reviewed afterward. Such a lack of imagination.


----------



## shelli4018

meka72 said:


> My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.


I’m so sorry to hear that.


----------



## shelli4018

A friend of my cousins went to the ER yesterday for difficulty breathing. Since then she’s tested positive for Covid. She’s on oxygen and has a PICC (?) line now. Apparently she and her daughter have been isolated at home for weeks. She has no idea how she contracted this.

I’m gonna have to revisit my mail retrieval system. Junk mail going directly into the recycle bin.  The rest gets sprayed with disinfectant and left to sit for 10 mins.


----------



## LivingInPeace

vevster said:


> It's getting closer!!!!!!


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## LivingInPeace

meka72 said:


> My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.


Sorry for your loss. No one should have to experience this nightmare.


----------



## Evolving78

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is the craziest country on earth.
> 
> Swipe


What in the world?!?! My chest hurts reading that...


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: How fast the virus is growing in your state?



https://rt.live


----------



## Lylddlebit

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is the craziest country on earth.
> 
> Swipe


Yikes!


----------



## vevster

LivingInPeace said:


> Close, but no cigar.


Give it up to 21 days.


----------



## nycutiepie

meka72 said:


> My uncle took a turn for the worse, his organs started shutting down, last night. He went into cardiac arrest but was revived. Unfortunately he passed away this morning.


I’m so very sorry.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

meka72 said:


> Thank you for your kindness ladies.
> 
> I posted in another thread that I didn’t deal with my uncle for reasons. That said, I never wanted anything bad to happen to him and this has hit me a lot harder than I expected.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

@meka72  Sorry for your loss


----------



## dancinstallion

King of Sorrow said:


> @meka72 My condolences to you and your family. In all my years, *I've never known a single person to have been hospitalized -- let alone die -- of the flu. There is no comparison.*
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they're taking a test that gives results in 15 minutes and are tested weekly. This makes no sense. Back to my porn actors, Wikipedia tells me there have been a number of actors who have contracted HIV and passed it on to other actors, not to mention all the people that also had to be tested but were found to be negative. Prevention should be the aim. This valet could have been spreading the coronavirus for 2 weeks!
> 
> A third option is they believe that if they catch it they'd have identified it early enough to treat it since they'd have a better level of care available to them then the average citizen -- kind of like Boris Johnson.




Uh uh dont say that. I was jumped on by members who told me how deadly the flu is and how it killed many of their family members, friends, and neighbors. So the flu does kill many many people each year.


----------



## awhyley

shelli4018 said:


> *If he were vaccinated why not other Western leaders *like Boris Johnson who is a Trump ally? Also Trump mentee Jair Bolsonaro behaves just like Trump. He visited Mar-a-lago 2 or 3 months ago. His aide fell ill tho.



Trump knows that the others don't like him.  He won't be sharing anything helpful voluntarily.  Now, one of Trump's milatary aides is sick too.
*Result: *Trump will now be tested daily.

*One of Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus*

(CNN) A member of the US Navy who serves as one of President Donald Trump's personal valets has tested positive for coronavirus, CNN learned Thursday, raising concerns about the President's possible exposure to the virus.

The valets are members of an elite military unit dedicated to the White House and often work very close to the President and first family. Trump was upset when he was informed Wednesday that the valet had tested positive, a source told CNN, and the President was subsequently tested again by the White House physician.

In a statement, the White House confirmed CNN's reporting that one of the President's staffers had tested positive.

"We were recently notified by the White House Medical Unit that a member of the United States Military, who works on the White House campus, has tested positive for Coronavirus," deputy White House press secretary Hogan Gidley said in a statement. "The President and the Vice President have since tested negative for the virus and they remain in great health."




Led by notorious germaphobe, West Wing braces for coronavirus
Valets assist the President and first family with a variety of personal tasks. They are responsible for the President's food and beverage not only in the West Wing but also travel with him when he's on the road or out of the country. Past presidents have relied on them not only for these matters, but also as confidants. The valets have an inside view to a president's personal life like few others.

A White House source said the valet, a man who has not been identified, exhibited "symptoms" Wednesday morning, and said the news that someone close to Trump had tested positive for coronavirus was "hitting the fan" in the West Wing.

Trump, who is a self-described germophobe, has chastised aides before who coughed or sneezed in his presence. He has claimed to rarely get sick himself.

Trump, Vice President Mike Pence and the senior staffers who regularly interact with them have been getting tested weekly for coronavirus, two people familiar told CNN.

Later on Thursday, Trump told reporters he would be tested daily, saying there were "a number of days missed" between when the valet was last tested and when the valet discovered he had coronavirus.

The President also said he'd had "very little personal contact" with the man, a US military member, who tested positive. He described the situation as "a little bit strange."

The White House is continuing to use the rapid Abbott Labs test, which provide results in about 15 minutes. Several officials who have received the test said it's often administered in the Eisenhower Executive Office Building, next door to the West Wing on the White House grounds. A medical official swabs the staffer's nostrils and informs them that they'll be notified within the next several minutes if it's positive.

Still, the White House has not enforced strict social distancing guidelines for staffers and few people inside the building wear masks during the day, including valets.

Trump said before traveling aboard Air Force One earlier this week that he was not concerned about being in close quarters with other people since those around him are regularly tested.

"The test result comes back in five minutes, and we have great testing. Or they wouldn't be allowed to travel with me," Trump said. "It's not my choice; it's a very strong group of people that want to make sure they are tested, including Secret Service."

Still, a negative test and lack of symptoms isn't a sure sign that someone can't spread the virus.
Doctors say the incubation period for the coronavirus varies. The incubation period is the time that it takes from when you are exposed to the virus to developing symptoms. It ranges anywhere from 2-14 days. The average incubation period is estimated to be five days, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




Coronavirus pandemic in the US
People can be infectious, meaning they can transmit the virus to somebody else, up to two days before they start showing symptoms. Like any other virus, this can vary from person to person.

The coronavirus is spread between people mainly through respiratory droplets produced when an infected person coughs or sneezes. These droplets can then spread to the nose or mouth of people nearby or possibly be inhaled into the lungs, according to the CDC. This type of spread is more likely when people are in close contact with each other, within about six feet.

The CDC says that people who feel healthy but recently had close contact with a person with Covid-19 should stay home and monitor their health. They should quarantine by staying home until 14 days after their last exposure and should check their temperature twice a day and watch for symptoms. The CDC also recommends they stay away from people who are at higher risk for becoming very ill.

The White House did not say whether Trump would adhere to those guidelines after his valet tested positive.

Link: https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/07/politics/trump-valet-tests-positive-covid-19/index.html

(eta: @meka72, so sorry to hear about your Uncle.  My condolences, may he rest in peace.)


----------



## UmSumayyah

dancinstallion said:


> Uh uh dont say that. I was jumped on by members who told me how deadly the flu is and how it killed many of their family members, friends, and neighbors. So the flu dies kill many many people each year.


I know someone who lost a family member to flu.


----------



## shelli4018

Apparently The virus has been found in the semen of 8 infected men in China. Wonder if the news might diminish the enthusiasm of those gun toting men screaming at lockdown protests.


----------



## shelli4018

Excerpt from study published on nature.com
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41585-020-0319-7



> *Effects on the testes*
> Viruses such as HIV, hepatitis B and C, mumps, Epstein–Barr and papilloma can cause viral orchitis and even lead to male infertility and testicular tumours6. One study in testis autopsy specimens obtained from six patients who died of SARS-CoV showed that this virus can induce orchitis6. Pathological results showed spermatogenic cell apoptosis, germ cell destruction, few or no spermatozoa in the seminiferous epithelium, thickened basement membrane and leukocyte infiltration in all six specimens. Thus, the testes could be affected by SARS-CoV-2. A recent study provides insights into impaired male gonadal function on SARS-CoV-2 infection2. This study showed that the testosterone to luteinizing hormone (T to LH) ratio in 81 patients with COVID-19 was dramatically decreased in comparison with 100 age-matched healthy counterparts (patients with COVID-19: 0.74; healthy men: 1.31, _P_ < 0.0001). Serum T to LH ratio (as a predictor of male gonadal function) could be a potential marker of impairment of reproductive health by SARS-CoV-2 (ref.2).


----------



## discodumpling

@meka72  My sincere condolences. Love, light and healing energy to you and yours at this time.


----------



## discodumpling

shelli4018 said:


> Apparently The virus has been found in the semen of 8 infected men in China. Wonder if the news might diminish the enthusiasm of those gun toting men screaming at lockdown protests.



Why? They all impotent anyway. The guns are their penises. I said what I said.


----------



## vevster

This virus does everything. Now it is sterilizing men.


----------



## vevster

Once again, pets have access to tests.
https://nypost.com/2020/04/28/north-carolina-pug-becomes-first-us-dog-to-get-coronavirus/


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Everything Zen said:


> I’m trying to reevaluate my diet a look at more vegetarian/vegan options. I love Beyond and Impossible burgers but really haven’t found a decent chicken substitute but humans in general need to stop consuming so much meat


Tofu.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I like tofu but not as a chicken supplement and only in certain dishes but I need to start using it more


----------



## Everything Zen

Come through Pritzker. Kemp just decided to open everything up all willy nilly. I feel good about how he and Mayor Lightfoot are handling things.  The good thing is there is data and metrics behind it to know when to fall back to earlier phases since we anticipate a resurgence this fall. 

_Governor Pritzker Announces Restore Illinois: A Public Health Approach To Safely Reopen Our State_

_Restore Illinois is a Five-Phase, Regional Plan for Saving Lives, Livelihoods, and Safely Reopening Illinois

Building on data, science, and guidance from public health experts and after consulting with stakeholders across the state, Governor JB Pritzker announced Restore Illinois, a five-phase plan focused on saving lives, livelihood, and safely reopening Illinois._

_""We have to figure out how to live with COVID-19 until it can be vanquished - and to do so in a way that best supports our residents' health and our healthcare systems, and saves the most lives," said Governor JB Pritzker. "Restore Illinois is a public health plan to safely reintroduce the parts of our lives that have been put on hold in our fight against COVID-19. This is also a data-driven plan that operates on a region-by-region basis, a recognition that reality on the ground looks different in different areas of our state."

The five-phase plan is guided by public health metrics designed to provide a framework for reopening businesses, education, and recreational activities in each phase. This initial plan can and will be updated as research and science develop and as the potential for effective treatments or vaccines is realized.

The five-phase plan is based on regional healthcare availability and recognizes the distinct impact COVID-19 has had on different regions of our state as well as regional variations in hospital capacity. The Illinois Department of Public Health (IDPH) has 11 Emergency Medical Services Regions that have traditionally guided its statewide public health work. For the purposes of Restore Illinois, from those 11, four health regions are established, each with the ability to independently move through a phased approach: Northeast Illinois; North-Central Illinois; Central Illinois; and Southern Illinois.







The five phases of reopening for each health region are as follows:

Phase 1 - Rapid Spread: The rate of infection among those tested and the number of patients admitted to the hospital is high or rapidly increasing. Strict stay at home and social distancing guidelines are put in place and only essential businesses remain open. Every region has experienced this phase once already and could return to it if mitigation efforts are unsuccessful.

Phase 2 - Flattening: The rate of infection among those tested and the number of patients admitted to the hospital beds and ICU beds increases at an ever slower rate, moving toward a flat and even a downward trajectory. Non-essential retail stores reopen for curb-side pickup and delivery. Illinoisans are directed to wear a face covering when outside the home, and can begin enjoying additional outdoor activities like golf, boating and fishing while practicing social distancing. To varying degrees, every region is experiencing flattening as of early May.

Phase 3 - Recovery: The rate of infection among those tested, the number of patients admitted to the hospital, and the number of patients needing ICU beds is stable or declining. Manufacturing, offices, retail, barbershops and salons can reopen to the public with capacity and other limits and safety precautions. All gatherings limited to 10 or fewer people are allowed. Face coverings and social distancing are the norm.

Phase 4 - Revitalization: The rate of infection among those tested and the number of patients admitted to the hospital continues to decline. All gatherings of up to 50 people are allowed, restaurants and bars reopen, travel resumes, child care and schools reopen under guidance from the IDPH. Face coverings and social distancing are the norm.

Phase 5 - Illinois Restored: With a vaccine or highly effective treatment widely available or the elimination of any new cases over a sustained period, the economy fully reopens with safety precautions continuing. Conventions, festivals and large events are permitted, and all businesses, schools, and places of recreation can open with new safety guidance and procedures in place reflecting the lessons learned during the COVID-19 pandemic.






Until COVID-19 is defeated, Restore Illinois recognizes that as health metrics tell us it is safe to move forward, health metrics may also tell us to return to a prior phase. With a vaccine or treatment not yet available, IDPH will be closely monitoring key metrics to immediately identify new growth in cases and hospitalizations to determine whether a return to a prior phase is needed._


----------



## vevster

Make sure you know the dwell times for the disinfectants you are using.  Or else you are just sanitizing.

Dwell time means once you apply the product -- how long it has to sit to thoroughly kill pathogens.... to disinfect status.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

vevster said:


> Make sure you know the dwell times for the disinfectants you are using.  Or else you are just sanitizing.
> 
> Dwell time means once you apply the product -- how long it has to sit to thoroughly kill pathogens.... to disinfect status.



Yup. One of my FBFs mentioned this and I was shocked to find out that the 'dwell time' for most of the products in my home is 10 minutes.


----------



## discodumpling

So we in here sharing ways to avoid the Rona right? We're working on our fitness our nutrition and trying to stay healthy. Why come my coworker posted in the STAFF CHAT that her and her husband tested negative and she was SAD about that??? The sheer caucasity made me mute the chat. Her reasoning is she hoped to have been exposed so that she may POSSIBLY have antibodies and POSSIBLY be immune. 
We dont have the luxury for this crap!
Chick subjected herself to a stick up the nose HOPING she had the Rona. I just cant even deal with these folks. We. Are. Not. The. Same. At. All. 
Thanks for the space and freedom to rant! Lemme go curate my liquor store order for later...


----------



## almond eyes

discodumpling said:


> So we in here sharing ways to avoid the Rona right? We're working on our fitness our nutrition and trying to stay healthy. Why come my coworker posted in the STAFF CHAT that her and her husband tested negative and she was SAD about that??? The sheer caucasity made me mute the chat. Her reasoning is she hoped to have been exposed so that she may POSSIBLY have antibodies and POSSIBLY be immune.
> We dont have the luxury for this crap!
> Chick subjected herself to a stick up the nose HOPING she had the Rona. I just cant even deal with these folks. We. Are. Not. The. Same. At. All.
> Thanks for the space and freedom to rant! Lemme go curate my liquor store order for later...



Yes I also took the test recently and found out I was negative.  I was also shocked because I was literally all over NYC and did a lot of group activities from January to March including an international yoga class that was packed and sweaty.  My Dad said that he thought that most people had been exposed so said I probably had antibodies.  So my results were a surprise which means I must keep up with my hygienic practices and being mindful.  Honestly, since my mother passed away at the end of 2017 in a horrific fashion that still scars me til today, my health is my everything.   As a black woman, my mother didn't have the best medical treatment which opened my eyes.  

I don't think she meant harm.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## vevster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Yup. One of my FBFs mentioned this and I was shocked to find out that the 'dwell time' for most of the products in my home is 10 minutes.


I forgot to add before you disinfect you must clean the surface....... so clean then spray for the dwell time.

Most of my disinfectants serve the both purposes so I don't need 2 different products.


----------



## Maguerite

Has anyone seen this NYC nurse says black people are being treated poorly?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Maguerite said:


> Has anyone seen this NYC nurse says black people are being treated poorly?





Spoiler: Yes



It's known in some parts of U.S., especially NYC, for people who are opened to know.  Not saying all, everyone, or even most are mismanaging of treatment is going on but there is definitely no doubt a significant amount going on.  My belief about it: staff are afraid of the unknown and providing the minimum as a result and others are not sure what they are doing.  I just hope people are not frightened enough to take the vaccine that is coming out.  That's almost all the hope I have about the C19 crisis.  You can provide the seeds...


----------



## shelli4018

vevster said:


> Make sure you know the dwell times for the disinfectants you are using.  Or else you are just sanitizing.
> 
> Dwell time means once you apply the product -- how long it has to sit to thoroughly kill pathogens.... to disinfect status.


Just had this conversation with my mom. We were discussing a woman who’s currently in hospital with Covid. She’d been isolated in her home for some time. Doesn’t know how she became infected. I’ve heard this a few times. It leads me to consider (again) groceries and mail. Those are the only things coming into an isolated home. I’m also wondering about meat processing facilities. They’re bursting with infection. We really have to be mindful while handling/seasoning meat prior to cooking. And sanitizing EVERYTHING afterward.


----------



## awhyley

Now Pence.  Guess he'll get the daily tests as well for sure now.


*An aide to Vice President Mike Pence has tested positive for coronavirus.*
*The confirmation came one day after news that President Donald Trump’s personal valet had also tested positive.*

WASHINGTON — An aide to Vice President Mike Pence has tested positive for coronavirus, White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany said Friday.

On Thursday, news broke that President Donald Trump’s personal valet has also tested positive. A spokeswoman for Pence did not immediately respond to CNBC’s request for comment.


Pence was scheduled to travel to Des Moines, Iowa, in the morning, but his departure from Andrews Air Force Base was delayed by nearly an hour as staff dealt with news of the diagnosis. Reporters traveling with Pence said several staffers disembarked from Air Force Two just before takeoff.

Those staffers left the plane because they had been in contact with the staffer who tested positive, NBC News reported. In response to the positive test, the White House medical office has embarked on a program of contact tracing for the individual, an official told NBC. Some of these staffers have already been retested.

As of Friday, more than 75,000 Americans have died of Covid-19, and more than 1.2 million have tested positive.

Yet Pence and Trump by and large refuse to wear masks, despite a recommendation from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that face coverings be used to help prevent the spread of the coronavirus.

Trump has never been inclined to wear a mask. Moments after the CDC issued its initial guidance on masks in April, the president said, “I don’t think that I’m going to be doing it.”


This has not changed, even with news of his valet’s positive test. On Friday Trump attended an event to mark the anniversary of VE Day, and neither he nor first lady Melania Trump wore a mask.

Pence drew widespread criticism late last month for not wearing a mask during a visit to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota. Pence later said he should have worn one there, but that he didn’t think it was necessary because he is tested frequently for the coronavirus.

The president said Thursday that he and Pence would begin taking daily coronavirus tests, an increase from the weekly tests that had been White House protocol.

There was no word on whether staffers would also be given daily tests. Currently, the White House tests visitors who will come into close contact with the president before they meet with him, checks temperatures for press, and provides weekly testing for staffers.

On Friday, Trump held a meeting with Republican lawmakers at the White House where neither he nor anyone else wore a mask. During the meeting, Rep. Louie Gohmert, R-Texas, said they had all been tested before the meeting. “Nobody in here has the coronavirus, unless it’s the media,” he added.

Trump’s valet, a member of the military, reportedly had very close contact with the president, including serving meals and helping him with his clothes and other personal needs.

Trump, however, denied having close contact with the sick valet. “I’ve had very little personal contact with this gentleman,” Trump told reporters Thursday in the Oval Office. “I know who he is, good person, but I’ve had very little contact.”






U.S. Vice President Mike Pence stands among television soundmen, radio reporters and other media personnel all wearing protective masks because of the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic as he listens to Donald Trump speak during an event in honor of National Nurses Day in the Oval Office at the White House in Washington, U.S., May 6, 2020.
Tom Brenner | Reuters

Link: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/08/vic...e-staffer-tests-positive-for-coronavirus.html



awhyley said:


> Trump knows that the others don't like him.  He won't be sharing anything helpful voluntarily.  Now, one of Trump's milatary aides is sick too.
> *Result: *Trump will now be tested daily.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

shelli4018 said:


> Just had this conversation with my mom. We were discussing a woman who’s currently in hospital with Covid. She’d been isolated in her home for some time. Doesn’t know how she became infected. I’ve heard this a few times. It leads me to consider (again) groceries and mail. Those are the only things coming into an isolated home. I’m also wondering about meat processing facilities. They’re bursting with infection. We really have to be mindful while handling/seasoning meat prior to cooking. And sanitizing EVERYTHING afterward.


That's very interesting.  That reminds me of a post who is not sure how she got it after taking several recommended precautions.


----------



## discodumpling

I am perplexed. What is the purpose of testing daily or even without cause. So you got it. Now what? So you dont have it now what? ...you might have it in 2-10 days then what? 
I'm really trying to understand. 
A couple years ago I had a never ending nosebleed that landed me in the ER with a handsome African Doctor forcing a tampon up my nose. Ya feel me?  No way I'm volunteering to ever go through that willingly in life again.


----------



## shelli4018

A tampon up your nose? I didn’t see that coming. Lol!

Apparently Trump has accidentally named the Pence staffer who tested positive for Covid.


----------



## vevster

shelli4018 said:


> It leads me to consider (again) groceries and mail.


I live alone and I sanitize all packages and leave them in my staging area before touching them.  Same with envelopes....


----------



## discodumpling

shelli4018 said:


> A tampon up your nose? I didn’t see that coming. Lol!
> 
> Apparently Trump has accidentally named the Pence staffer who tested positive for Covid.


...and they're saying he tested negative yesterday. Now what?

Dump is so uncouth. Why did he put poor Katie out there like that!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: Surgeon General



Come through for the U.S.


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ Eh, she’s not poor Katie... she’s Stephen Miller’s wife...


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*NYC Nurse Arrested for Allegedly Stealing Credit Card Off Dying Coronavirus Patient*
*The nurse allegedly took the patient's card while he was being treated at Staten Island University Hospital and used it on groceries and gas*
*Published May 7, 2020 • Updated on May 7, 2020 at 6:32 *
A nurse for a New York City hospital was arrested Thursday after allegedly stealing a dying coronavirus patient’s credit card and using it for gas and groceries.

Danielle Conti, 43, is facing charges of grand larceny, petit larceny and criminal possession of stolen property in connection with the case. Conti allegedly took the credit card from a patient while he was being treated during her work at Staten Island University Hospital, according to the NYPD.

NBC News was unable to reach Conti on Thursday using public records. She was issued an appearance ticket Thursday by police and released.

Anthony Catapano, 70, died of COVID-19, the disease associated with the coronavirus, on April 12 after a week of treatment at the Staten Island University Hospital, according to a Facebook post in April by his daughter.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Maguerite said:


> Has anyone seen this NYC nurse says black people are being treated poorly?




I feel for her but the mismanagement of black people in medicine is well documented and studied.    Its not even just patients either that includes staff.   Nobody wanted to do anything about it before so they sure aren't  doing it for this crisis.  She sounds like a temporary staff member otherwise she shouldn't be surprised.  

The other issue is the staff they brought in they know nothing about.  There is no way they will all work up to a set standard.  No way you can verify credentials on everyone coming in.  As I mentioned in a previous post all you do is self report your skills and you're in.  So she mentioned the nurse trying to "figure out" the CRRT..no ma'am.  Usually only a small number of nurses are trained on that machine so just assigning any ole ICU nurse isn't going to cut it.



She might as well pack up and find a new job because when they find this video she will be axed.  plus because she is not a doctor some of her comments could put her license on the line depending on if they can match what she is saying to a patient record.  It's not right but that's what they do when you bring things to the attention of those in charge.
Bottom line the US was not prepared.  I forget his name but one of the experts that resigned basically said the US foolishly thought they could isolate and contain the cases here so we did no prep work.

I'm not upset these videos exist I'm quite sad for a profession I love and am a part of.  I think though that when these come out the general public lumps all hospitals and providers in this incompetent category and I believe there are a lot of HCPs doing amazing work.

Just my $.02


----------



## shelli4018

yamilee21 said:


> ^^^ Eh, she’s not poor Katie... she’s Stephen Miller’s wife...


You could have knocked me over with a feather when I learned who she was! I wonder if her husband is positive too?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

A 5-year-old boy in New York has become the first child in the United States to die from a condition called pediatric multisymptom inflammatory syndrome that is believed to be linked to COVID-19.

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo said during a briefing Friday that the state department of health is investigating several related cases in children.

“This would be really painful news and would open an entirely different chapter,” Cuomo said.

_*Full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*_

"This is an extremely rare and previously unknown presentation of COVID-19 in children," the Mount Sinai Health System said in a statement. "We extend our deepest condolences to the family in the wake of this tragedy."

Nationwide, nearly 100 children have been diagnosed with the newly identified syndrome. At least eight states — California, Delaware, Louisiana, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania and Washington — as well as Washington, D.C., have reported cases.

Pediatric multisystem inflammatory syndrome can mirror symptoms of other inflammatory illnesses, such as Kawasaki disease and toxic shock-like syndrome.

_*Download the *__*NBC News app*__* for full coverage of the coronavirus outbreak*_

New York health officials urged parents to seek immediate care if a child has:


Prolonged fever (more than five days)


Difficulty feeding (infants) or is too sick to drink fluids


Severe abdominal pain, diarrhea or vomiting


Change in skin color - becoming pale, patchy and/or blue


Trouble breathing or is breathing very quickly


Racing heart or chest pain


Decreased amount of frequency in urine


Lethargy, irritability or confusion
Most concerning is that children can develop problems with heart function. The heart doesn't pump as efficiently as it should. The problem appears to be the result of a child's immune system going into overdrive after a COVID-19 infection.

Many, but not all, children with the condition have been diagnosed with the coronavirus. At a news conference with Westchester County, New York, officials on Friday, doctors said some children don't develop symptoms until a month after exposure to the virus.

A 14-year-old boy in the U.K. has also died from the inflammatory syndrome. His and other such cases in Europe were detailed in a report published this week in The Lancet.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Maguerite said:


> Has anyone seen this NYC nurse says black people are being treated poorly?


 


TrulyBlessed said:


>


***I wanted to add the video of the nurse who broke down also but this thread is loooooooooooong now. 

That's horrible and I believe  every word.  It's hard because I know exactly how groups across situations will act like the only worth a darn person involved  in in a scenario is crazy for offering competence, intelligence or the "right thing"   when they challenge the status quo to be and do better.   Just heartbreaking these videos of nurses, and people in general who are at their breaking point for legitimate reason.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## UmSumayyah

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Probably half the white house has it.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Is she not working from home?


----------



## nycutiepie

UmSumayyah said:


> Probably half the white house has it.


Let us pray....again, God forgive me


----------



## vevster

It’s starting guys..... in my buildings foyer there were 3 or so packages for tenants opened.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> It’s starting guys..... in my buildings foyer there were 3 or so packages for tenants opened.


What do you mean? Are there cameras? I’m not a fan of the honor system when it comes to deliveries.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Black Ambrosia said:


> I have a PEMF device





vevster said:


> Oooooh, tell me how you use it!


I've used it more in the last month than I have in the past few years. I was introduced to it years ago when a friend bought one. I didn't expect much but I had an open mind. I noticed immediately that I felt powered up. I imagine it's how a battery "feels" after charging. I didn't notice it until the next day but I had a cut on my hand that hadn't healed and it was almost fully healed after. It's a small thing but IMO it was nothing short of miraculous. The cut looked how I'd expect it to look after 1-2 weeks not days. Anyway, with the coronavirus I became more intentional with it's use. I felt a cough coming on awhile back and used it multiple times a week. Each time the cough lessened until it stopped completely. I'm trying to figure out how to convince my mom to give it a try. She's not into holistic or alternative therapies so I'm expecting skepticism.

It's the kind of thing you either have to experience for yourself or you buy out of desperation after traditional medicine has failed you. Once you've tried it you don't care about how it works because you already know that it does. But if you haven't tried it, it sounds weird and unbelievable.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've used it more in the last month than I have in the past few years. I was introduced to it years ago when a friend bought one. I didn't expect much but I had an open mind. I noticed immediately that I felt powered up. I imagine it's how a battery "feels" after charging. I didn't notice it until the next day but I had a cut on my hand that hadn't healed and it was almost fully healed after. It's a small thing but IMO it was nothing short of miraculous. The cut looked how I'd expect it to look after 1-2 weeks not days. Anyway, with the coronavirus I became more intentional with it's use. I felt a cough coming on awhile back and used it multiple times a week. Each time the cough lessened until it stopped completely. I'm trying to figure out how to convince my mom to give it a try. She's not into holistic or alternative therapies so I'm expecting skepticism.
> 
> It's the kind of thing you either have to experience for yourself or you buy out of desperation after traditional medicine has failed you. Once you've tried it you don't care about how it works because you already know that it does. But if you haven't tried it, it sounds weird and unbelievable.


Can you share when you got it? I may want one!!!! We must do what ever is necessary to stay out of a hospital.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> What do you mean? Are there cameras? I’m not a fan of the honor system when it comes to deliveries.


No cameras. Our packages usually are waiting for us IN the lobby. These were left in the foyer. Someone decided to have a field day.


----------



## Reinventing21

Even if Ivanka stayed home (although remember she did travel), all the assisstants are running errands and exposing themselves to more people more often which in turn increases her risk of exposure.

I have two guy friends that by their professsions come into contact with a lot of people. My reasoning is if I were to meet up with one of them, it would be like not just coming into contact with one person, but all the people they too have come into contact and increasing my risk of exposure.


----------



## Reinventing21

@vevster 

Would the landlord be willing to install additional cameras in the foyer area?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: Virology - the study of viruses 



We do not know everything about viruses.   There is the possibility that pollution, the decrease vitamin D, increase in upregulation of ace 2 receptor (with the use of ace inhibitors, angiotensin II receptor blockers  and statin drugs, for example) that the virus binds to, and the work of the ecosystem with changes during the seasons influence the cycle of this type of illness.  A coronavirus seems to stay around for about two years before that particular virus disappears. Vaccines are not the way to treat the problem.  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1306801/


----------



## Lute

Reinventing21 said:


> Even if Ivanka stayed home (although remember she did travel), all the assisstants are running errands and exposing themselves to more people more often which in turn increases her risk of exposure.
> 
> I have two guy friends that by their professsions come into contact with a lot of people. My reasoning is if I were to meet up with one of them, it would be like not just coming into contact with one person, but all the people they too have come into contact and increasing my risk of exposure.



Your right, there were a reports/articles that she broke the Stay at Home Order and  spent Passover at her father's private golf club in Jersey.


----------



## Reinventing21

I am looking ahead to the fall/winter season, and I am concerned about a full on catastrophe of flu and covid 19 if people cannot adhere to at least a general form of social distancing (which is going to be especially hard during warm weather). There are still so many unknowns, conficting information and new symptoms popping up in different types of people.

What are you ladies doing to prepare for winter and a possible second shutdown?


----------



## vevster

Reinventing21 said:


> @vevster
> 
> Would the landlord be willing to install additional cameras in the foyer area?


Good question!


----------



## MzRhonda

Reinventing21 said:


> Even if Ivanka stayed home (although remember she did travel), all the assisstants are running errands and exposing themselves to more people more often which in turn increases her risk of exposure.
> 
> I have two guy friends that by their professsions come into contact with a lot of people. My reasoning is if I were to meet up with one of them, it would be like not just coming into contact with one person, but all the people they too have come into contact and increasing my risk of exposure.


Just like aids or an std you have slept with all the other people your partner has slept with without a condom.


----------



## MzRhonda

Reinventing21 said:


> I am looking ahead to the fall/winter season, and I am concerned about a full on catastrophe of flu and covid 19 if people cannot adhere to at least a general form of social distancing (which is going to be especially hard during warm weather). There are still so many unknowns, conficting information and new symptoms popping up in different types of people.
> 
> What are you ladies doing to prepare for winter and a possible second shutdown?


My fear is of the re-opening if schools my opinion they should go straight online in the fall but pressure from parents may prevent that. It is impossible to implement any form of social distancing or disenfectant in that setting


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Reinventing21 said:


> What are you ladies doing to prepare for winter and a possible second shutdown?


Build up my vitamin D levels with supplements,  summer sun, and fish.  In my opinion that is the best way among other things.


----------



## shelli4018

Reinventing21 said:


> I am looking ahead to the fall/winter season, and I am concerned about a full on catastrophe of flu and covid 19 if people cannot adhere to at least a general form of social distancing (which is going to be especially hard during warm weather). There are still so many unknowns, conficting information and new symptoms popping up in different types of people.
> 
> What are you ladies doing to prepare for winter and a possible second shutdown?


Taking supplements: Vitamin D, ginger, turmeric 
Staying hydrated.
Started a Victory Garden.
Moderate exercise/yoga.
Experimenting with recipes that don’t require much meat (if any)
Being mindful of the “news” I consume. 
Managing long term food storage/staples

I do think it’s a good idea to have at least a two week (or more) supply of food on hand for emergencies. No one wants to be stuck in long lines if there’s a run on supplies. We still have to get through hurricane season.


----------



## shelli4018

MzRhonda said:


> My fear is of the re-opening if schools my opinion they should go straight online in the fall but pressure from parents may prevent that. It is impossible to implement any form of social distancing or disenfectant in that setting


I’m curious to see what the infection rate looks like in two weeks. If the current state reopenings drive infections up it will add to the calculus for school in Fall.


----------



## vevster

Reinventing21 said:


> I am looking ahead to the fall/winter season, and I am concerned about a full on catastrophe of flu and covid 19 if people cannot adhere to at least a general form of social distancing (which is going to be especially hard during warm weather). There are still so many unknowns, conficting information and new symptoms popping up in different types of people.
> 
> What are you ladies doing to prepare for winter and a possible second shutdown?


Optimize my key nutrient levels, get off bp medicine. I’m ready now but at my my next check up, I will go with a list of tests I want run and make adjustments accordingly.


----------



## awhyley

MzRhonda said:


> My fear is of the re-opening if schools my opinion they should go straight online in the fall but pressure from parents may prevent that. It is impossible to implement any form of social distancing or disenfectant in that setting



They'll have to implement dividers, the way Taiwanese schools have done.


----------



## awhyley

shelli4018 said:


> Started a Victory Garden.



Had to look this up.  It's a great idea.



shelli4018 said:


> We still have to get through hurricane season.



Don't remind me.  

Aside from Covid, I think we're more fearful of this right now than anything else.


----------



## shelli4018

I’m worried about all the nutballs running around making things more difficult than they need to be. Experiencing a pandemic in an election year is ridiculous. Lol.


----------



## Reinventing21

To all the ladies affected most by the hurricane season, I pray you and your families remain extra safe. I have been worried about hurricane season which is of course traumatizing enough without covid 19.

It sounds like all of us are staying on top of nutrition and mental health so that is a positive. I too will have to look up Victory garden though, lol.  Thanks for the idea @shelli4018 !

@awhyley   I am interested in how that is going to work out long term for them. I can see 3 kids already with no mask in that photo. I can't even imagine anything like that going over or lasting in our school systems. Plus who will pay for the dividers and masks? Kids don' t even have equal access to basic textbooks etc. 

At first I had just prepared myself mentally to June, but as we inch closer, I am not sure what to think about the bigger picture especially with these "nutballs" as @shelli4018 said.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: Bipartisan bill: Trace Act H.R. 6666



Really


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*Death toll grows to 3 for children in New York with COVID-19-related syndrome*


----------



## dancinstallion

MzRhonda said:


> My fear is of the re-opening if schools my opinion they should go straight online in the fall but pressure from parents may prevent that. It is impossible to implement any form of social distancing or disenfectant in that setting




No they shouldn't go straight online. Too many black kids are behind already and they are and will be even further behind due to online schooling. Online school is not for everyone even college students have a hard time doing classes online.  I routinely homeschool and make my kids take classes online throughout the years and even I am struggling with staying on top of all the courses and daily teacher emails. Every parent cant homeschool. It would be a disaster for black kids. I would pull my kids out of school if they had to go fully online.

Everyone should wear a mask and something needs to be done now so every student will have a mask.


----------



## Kalia1

shelli4018 said:


> *I’m curious to see what the infection rate looks like in two weeks.* If the current state reopenings drive infections up it will add to the calculus for school in Fall.



I’m curious too 
I’m even going to compile state stats for comparison. I refuse to believe social distancing should cease if a state is still increasing in case size of more than a thousand per day. My state (MD) as of yesterday had an increase of 1,000+ cases.  They are relaxing some restrictions yet I’m not comfortable relaxing what I’ve been doing to stay safe.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: Virology - the study of viruses
> 
> 
> 
> We do not know everything about viruses.   There is the possibility that pollution, the decrease vitamin D, increase in upregulation of ace 2 receptor (with the use of ace inhibitors, angiotensin II receptor blockers  and statin drugs, for example) that the virus binds to, and the work of the ecosystem with changes during the seasons influence the cycle of this type of illness.  A coronavirus seems to stay around for about two years before that particular virus disappears. Vaccines are not the way to treat the problem.  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1306801/



I don't see where any of these conclusions are stated in the article you linked.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

awhyley said:


> They'll have to implement dividers, the way Taiwanese schools have done.
> 
> View attachment 459129 View attachment 459131



Dividers and masks for all students, I see


----------



## MzRhonda

awhyley said:


> They'll have to implement dividers, the way Taiwanese schools have done.
> 
> View attachment 459129 View attachment 459131


Would never work here their students are very well mannered and rule followers they sit nicely with hands folded on desk. Ours aren’t.
We use paper dividers during major testing.


----------



## MzRhonda

dancinstallion said:


> No they shouldn't go straight online. Too many black kids are behind already and they are and will be even further behind due to online schooling. Online school is not for everyone even college students have a hard time doing classes online.  I routinely homeschool and make my kids takes classes online thought the years and even I am struggling with staying on top of all the courses and daily teacher emails. Every parent cant homeschool. It would be a disaster for black kids. I would pull my kids out of school if they had to go fully online.
> 
> Everyone should wear a mask and something needs to be done now so every student will have a mask.


I disagree. 
I teach a class online in the summer to high schoolers it works well.
You can not compare what you see now to a true online learning class. The delivery platform is totally different from what was quickly put in place right now. One of my classes was already online the students actual learning has continued my other class when I asked our central office people if I could put that class on the same platform they said no so their learning experience is totally different. 
what many parents are seeing and having to deal with now is not a reflection of what true online learning would look like.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't see where any of these conclusions are stated in the article you linked.


The information before the link is the possibilities I have concluded from studying.   The information was not a citation.  I don't write conclusions for any links.  I let them stand on their own.


----------



## dancinstallion

MzRhonda said:


> I disagree.
> I teach a class online in the summer to high schoolers it works well.
> You can not compare what you see now to a true online learning class. The delivery platform is totally different from what was quickly put in place right now. One of my classes was already online the students actual learning has continued my other class when I asked our central office people if I could put that class on the same platform they said no so their learning experience is totally different.
> what many parents are seeing and having to deal with now is not a reflection of what true online learning would look like.




I know that. I know what was thrown together is totally trash and the students havent learned anything new in months so  that will be 6 months including the summer of not learning. Black kids are going to be behind.

I am an advocate of online courses/school. I just think it will not work in favor of the majority of students especially average and below average black kids.



MzRhonda said:


> Would never work here their students are very well mannered and rule followers they sit nicely with hands folded on desk. Ours aren’t.
> We use paper dividers during major testing.



Exactly. Our students arent well mannered enough in the class room, imagine them at home having to do that same work online while mama and daddy are working and nobody home to watch them and tell them to put their phones down.. it will be a disaster for black kids. Other students will thrive online.


----------



## dancinstallion

MzRhonda said:


> side note- I wish the black community would stop hiding the fact that we are dying from COVID too many of us running around thinking we are immune that’s a dangerous thought!



I think black people know but they just dont care. My friend just went to a house party in Cali and they are nurses.  It was a birthday party of a 43yr old. The party was packed.  My friend said they were social distancing.  I laughed and said yall are the people we talk about.


 People are ready to go out and party. Dh said people in the hood/city in Houston are doing the same thing. The suburbs of houston are doing it right but the city itself is not. Blacks and Hispanics are gathering, drinking, hugging, having birthday parties. Ye shrug. People dont listen. And they dont care.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> People are ready to go out and party.



What happens when you have a SO that wants to go out and you don't?  I could see that stressing relationships.


----------



## madamdot

My pediatric holistic MD also mentioned pumping up on vitamin D. She asked me how much I take and I told her 10,000 ius. She was surprised I was already taking it and even more that I take this much. A few days later I read a British article that suggests that vitamin D could help fight off the virus.

BTW the reason I take this much is about 12 years ago I got super sick and a found a doctor who told me my Vit D levels were the lowest he’d ever seen. He found a lot of other issues too but this one stuck out because I was living in FL at the time and was surprised but he pointed out that in the US we mostly just go from one enclosed space to another. It’s also bad for the black population because it takes longer for us to absorb it from the sun.

After that I got my level regularly tested and apparently my body has issues absorbing it. It plummets if I go down to even 5000.


----------



## Reinventing21

This pandemic highlights and reflects everything that is wrong and weak in our educational system and society in general. (U.S.)

Most teachers are not trying to throw 'trash' at their students. Many teachers have worked hard all school year and are desperate to not see all that progress go down the drain. Many principals are encouraging teachers to provide enrichment opportunities vs assignments to take the stress off the parents, students and teachers. Everyone was caught off guard, so @dancinstallion is right in that no new material will likely be presented.

Don't forget that many teachers have children of their own. Using these unexpected platforms and communicating with parents is already extremely time consuming, without having to homeschool their own kids as well.

The fall school issue is a nightmare. @dancinstallion pointed out the inequities minority children face and how these inequities will further leave them behind.  However, @dancinstallion also pointed out how many in the community are out partying and just do not care. So what about the teachers and staff of the students whose parents don't care? Is it fair to ask teachers to risk their health and the health of their own families by exposing themselves to people with high risk behaviors?

What about the students who are used to being blatantly disrespectful/threatening to teachers? Imagine what could happen if a student got mad at a teacher.

What about teachers who work with emotionally disturbed children who can be unpredictable? Teachers couldn't even rely on parents to make sure their kids tooks their meds on a daily basis before the pandemic.  What about those with extreme special needs who require more assistance/close contact?

What about the security guards who have to break up fights?

None of these issues have ever been fair to the students who are ready and willing to learn.

There is no easy or fair solution to this mess other than Covid 19 disappearing.

The only positive I can see is that society will finally demand changes to fix these problems.

Regarding other countries: I don 't think those kids are innately more compliant, but education is highly valued and teachers are highly respected. The consequence for disrepecting your teacher...well, you are highly motivated to not want to.


----------



## MzRhonda

Reinventing21 said:


> This pandemic highlights and reflects everything that is wrong and weak in our educational system and society in general. (U.S.)
> 
> Most teachers are not trying to throw 'trash' at their students. Many teachers have worked hard all school year and are desperate to not see all that progress go down the drain. Many principals are encouraging teachers to provide enrichment opportunities vs assignments to take the stress off the parents, students and teachers. Everyone was caught off guard, so @dancinstallion is right in that no new material will likely be presented.
> 
> Don't forget that many teachers have children of their own. Using these unexpected platforms and communicating with parents is already extremely time consuming, without having to homeschool their own kids as well.
> 
> The fall school issue is a nightmare. @dancinstallion pointed out the inequities minority children face and how these inequities will further leave them behind.  However, @dancinstallion also pointed out how many in the community are out partying and just do not care. So what about the teachers and staff of the students whose parents don't care? Is it fair to ask teachers to risk their health and the health of their own families by exposing themselves to people with high risk behaviors?
> 
> What about the students who are used to being blatantly disrespectful/threatening to teachers? Imagine what could happen if a student got mad at a teacher.
> 
> What about teachers who work with emotionally disturbed children who can be unpredictable? Teachers couldn't even rely on parents to make sure their kids tooks their meds on a daily basis before the pandemic.  What about those with extreme special needs who require more assistance/close contact?
> 
> What about the security guards who have to break up fights?
> 
> None of these issues have ever been fair to the students who are ready and willing to learn.
> 
> There is no easy or fair solution to this mess other than Covid 19 disappearing.
> 
> The only positive I can see is that society will finally demand changes to fix these problems.
> 
> Regarding other countries: I don 't think those kids are innately more compliant, but education is highly valued and teachers are highly respected. The consequence for disrepecting your teacher...well, you are highly motivated to not want to.


Well said!
Hopefully this will change how people feel about public education and we get more funding to provide what is needed for ALL students.

There is just so much that goes on in a school building that the public doesn’t hear about.

Already immune compromised students, medicated students, violent students towards staff and each other, students with mental issues, students refusing to obey any adult, students coming to school sick and some with fevers, parents not coming to school to pick them up and so on. I don’t see where any type of school in buildings can safely happen in the fall without some serious changes in the mindset of parents and students.

Online learning does not really take up as much of a students time as it would if in the classroom. Students can work at their convenience just as long as work is completed and turned in by the due date. In some cases those students who need to work can do so during the day and do their class work at night.

If you suspend those students who fail to follow instructions you still need to provide them with work and in my experience rarely do they do it.

It is not just black students and I hate that it is always framed as if we are the only ones affected, we’re not


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Can you share when you got it? I may want one!!!! We must do what ever is necessary to stay out of a hospital.


I bought mine second hand maybe 4 years ago. It's called a molecular enhancer and I found it on Craigslist in Colorado.  This is the inventor's website. Dan Dial Tech


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shelli4018 said:


> I think this happened during the Obama years. Just left them seething and full of grievances. They were so angry they gave us Trump. And they will continue being angry because their lives really are getting worse thanks to stagnant wages, shorten end lifespan and the disappearing middle class.


Yep.
And that's why mantra as a parent, professional is for black to SURVIVE and THRIVE these next 10-20 years. We MUST set our children up because I think we will see things get slowly worse politically and society-wise before they get better. Setting our children and family members up with whatever tools they need to play the game is key: Free to cheap education where they have to take little to no loans, skills on how to create multiple streams of income, build businesses, Skills that Robert Kiyosaki wrote about in his book, teach them to be humble, yet strong, and assertive, racism in this country, History of where they come from (we are Geechees, thus West African blood), and instill a sense of pride in themselves, their people, and where we come from, where we've been even the last 150 years, and languages. I plan to encourage them to learn other languages.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> Yes! When he was campaigning, they were knocking on yt folks doors’ and and sitting at their kitchen tables.
> I know yt folks were going to start getting reckless when the media and surgeon general started pushing the agenda of POC dying in large numbers from the virus, due to our poor health and living conditions.


let it have been overwhelming images of little white boys and girls and white men dying at crazy rates. They would have pushed that man to shut the city down and shoot people if they defy the orders.


----------



## vevster

madamdot said:


> My pediatric holistic MD also mentioned pumping up on vitamin D. She asked me how much I take and I told her 10,000 ius. She was surprised I was already taking it and even more that I take this much. A few days later I read a British article that suggests that vitamin D could help fight off the virus.
> 
> BTW the reason I take this much is about 12 years ago I got super sick and a found a doctor who told me my Vit D levels were the lowest he’d ever seen. He found a lot of other issues too but this one stuck out because I was living in FL at the time and was surprised but he pointed out that in the US we mostly just go from one enclosed space to another. It’s also bad for the black population because it takes longer for us to absorb it from the sun.
> 
> After that I got my level regularly tested and apparently my body has issues absorbing it. It plummets if I go down to even 5000.


For black people it is so important. I know I keep going on and on about it, but it is one of the reasons we are dropping like flies from COVID19.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shelli4018 said:


> Taking supplements: Vitamin D, ginger, turmeric
> Staying hydrated.
> Started a Victory Garden.
> Moderate exercise/yoga.
> Experimenting with recipes that don’t require much meat (if any)
> Being mindful of the “news” I consume.
> Managing long term food storage/staples
> 
> I do think it’s a good idea to have at least a two week (or more) supply of food on hand for emergencies. No one wants to be stuck in long lines if there’s a run on supplies. We still have to get through hurricane season.


Same. Hurricane season starts in 3 weeks. Predictions say it will be active enough.


----------



## Layluh

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> let it have been overwhelming images of little white boys and girls and white men dying at crazy rates. They would have pushed that man to shut the city down and shoot people if they defy the orders.


Thats why i cringed when all those articles came out of black folks wanting to know our covid numbers. I was like fool, no you dont. And now here we are.
 Sigh.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> Had to look this up.  It's a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remind me.
> 
> Aside from Covid, I think we're more fearful of this right now than anything else.



People laugh at Florida, but I'm not surprised that we have not had a shortage of ventilators as I initially expected and the like because we DO fairly well when told to stay home. We are still reeling from Hurricane Irma and Michael and Hermine (2016-2018) when the state shut down so people did relatively good staying home even before DeSantis shut it down. I have to give it to local Mayors and local authority because they made recommendations sooner than later, implemented local curfews and the local police and Sherriffs got involved. Floridians are already planning for June but have been getting restless lately because this is the time they are ready to hit the beaches and plan vacays. But we definitely know how to hunker down collectively. Most people who are hardheaded are not people who have lived here for a very long time (even recent transplants like 2018-now) or are very young and don't remember how their parents handled hurricanes. I will say collectively---we know better.
On the flip side its given people in my area (very rural, more Georgia than Fl---so ya'll know where I'm going) this false sense of security that Florida "is not like the rest..." They don't have vision, or an understanding of the long game. Dewhites here are often poverty level and are very aggravated they are now having to look for support. They want to get their kids back in school, and get the state opened up. They live in rural areas with limited access to WIFI and depend on hot spots on buses and they line up at food banks...... DeSantis is taking a slow cautious approach (against Trump's wishes) and that's great. We have a lot of kids with IEPs and the poverty here is significant in the non-POC population in many areas so they are suffering in a different way...being aggy about it for sure.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> No they shouldn't go straight online. Too many black kids are behind already and they are and will be even further behind due to online schooling. Online school is not for everyone even college students have a hard time doing classes online.  I routinely homeschool and make my kids take classes online throughout the years and even I am struggling with staying on top of all the courses and daily teacher emails. Every parent cant homeschool. It would be a disaster for black kids. I would pull my kids out of school if they had to go fully online.
> 
> Everyone should wear a mask and something needs to be done now so every student will have a mask.


There is a middle ground. Online access needs to be improved and believe it or not it has to be legislated locally. Many people (even with money) have no access to wifi because the companies don't want to put fiber down if there is only 1-2 customers there. There is a rich neighborhood who just got wifi in the whole subdivision after a 5-7 year fight bc they didn't think it was enough customers there, and that's based on their business model. They put fibers in urban areas. Period. So there is an inequity with access for all levels of society. Thus, I agree going 100% online isn't favorable for that reason alone. College ids have had this issue as well since many are from rich but rural areas. They cant do live chats or zooms with professors because their wifi is very slow. Advocates have been yelling this for years. Only now, people are paying attention. Right now....there is no political will to tell these companies how to run their businesses...
Concerning blacks, low income who are in urban areas....again. No..no..no. For professionals...I'd have to quit my job or pay for someone I can trust who will ensure my kids get instruction online while I work. Plus not be a sicko. Defeating the purpose of a free public education. Its like hiring a full time teacher...? My kids are 6 and 2. For me...I don't like Homeschooling. Its a nice idea though. It works for who it works for. If forced, I could do it I suppose. It would be a huge learning curve, and I cant see having personal goals for myself in the short term. Like writing my books, expanding my career, starting back in school for myself or starting a business. I've already put that off and this is the year I was to start....and I am. I want my babies back in school when its safer. I'm extremely nervous about August.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

MzRhonda said:


> Well said!
> Hopefully this will change how people feel about public education and we get more funding to provide what is needed for ALL students.
> 
> There is just so much that goes on in a school building that the public doesn’t hear about.
> 
> Already immune compromised students, medicated students, violent students towards staff and each other, students with mental issues, students refusing to obey any adult, students coming to school sick and some with fevers, parents not coming to school to pick them up and so on. I don’t see where any type of school in buildings can safely happen in the fall without some serious changes in the mindset of parents and students.
> 
> Online learning does not really take up as much of a students time as it would if in the classroom. Students can work at their convenience just as long as work is completed and turned in by the due date. In some cases those students who need to work can do so during the day and do their class work at night.
> 
> If you suspend those students who fail to follow instructions you still need to provide them with work and in my experience rarely do they do it.
> 
> It is not just black students and I hate that it is always framed as if we are the only ones affected, we’re not


I think you will see schools slowly go the way of schools in China and Taiwan but there will be winners and losers.
It will be good for schools and day cares to be more strict about allowing sick kids to come to school. Parents have bragged about doping their kids up to force their sick kids' temp down because they have bosses who suck. Or just needed the kids out the house. That will change because while my baby's day care have been OCD since day 1 and always screened sick kids, many do not and even a sick kid in the school for 1/2 the day until the parent is forced to come, can make the entire class sick. So better screening is a win. Parents will have to adjust and work policies need to improve. Penalizing mothers for having sick kids has been an ongoing societal problem.

losers will be kids who continue to perform poorly in school behavior-wise. Hopefully, we can see better legislation for expanded funds for IEPs, school aides, etc...but for kids where this isn't feasible, you will see them fall behind in school and their safety nets will disappear. Schools will become more draconian about this. It will  make schools safer but the kids who need help to address the violence---if they have parents with access via insurance, money to help with therapies, etc, will NOT fall through the cracks. Poor kids or overworked low income parents with lack of access can suffer greatly.
And that's a subtle yet significant way of how you widen the poverty gap. Education remains an important tool for upward mobility in Society. And the outcry and protests and pushback from both sides will be as loud as the abortion debate. That's why I ignore anyone who says diplomas and degrees don't matter. The way things are looking, it will become the difference between poverty and wealth of all levels. They have been looking to water it down and reduce access anyways through privatization...so we must stay diligent.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

^^for the above, I meant they wont be tolerating kids with behavior and performance problems much anymore without legislative action to provide more funding for support.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

madamdot said:


> My pediatric holistic MD also mentioned pumping up on vitamin D. She asked me how much I take and I told her 10,000 ius. She was surprised I was already taking it and even more that I take this much. A few days later I read a British article that suggests that vitamin D could help fight off the virus.
> 
> BTW the reason I take this much is about 12 years ago I got super sick and a found a doctor who told me my Vit D levels were the lowest he’d ever seen. He found a lot of other issues too but this one stuck out because I was living in FL at the time and was surprised but he pointed out that in the US we mostly just go from one enclosed space to another. It’s also bad for the black population because it takes longer for us to absorb it from the sun.
> 
> After that I got my level regularly tested and apparently my body has issues absorbing it. It plummets if I go down to even 5000.


Can you provide links to the article? I've heard/read this before but I'm looking for data and research to back it up.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

Reinventing21 said:


> This pandemic highlights and reflects everything that is wrong and weak in our educational system and society in general. (U.S.)
> 
> Most teachers are not trying to throw 'trash' at their students. Many teachers have worked hard all school year and are desperate to not see all that progress go down the drain. Many principals are encouraging teachers to provide enrichment opportunities vs assignments to take the stress off the parents, students and teachers. Everyone was caught off guard, so @dancinstallion is right in that no new material will likely be presented.
> 
> Don't forget that many teachers have children of their own. Using these unexpected platforms and communicating with parents is already extremely time consuming, without having to homeschool their own kids as well.
> 
> The fall school issue is a nightmare. @dancinstallion pointed out the inequities minority children face and how these inequities will further leave them behind.  However, @dancinstallion also pointed out how many in the community are out partying and just do not care. So what about the teachers and staff of the students whose parents don't care? Is it fair to ask teachers to risk their health and the health of their own families by exposing themselves to people with high risk behaviors?
> 
> What about the students who are used to being blatantly disrespectful/threatening to teachers? Imagine what could happen if a student got mad at a teacher.
> 
> What about teachers who work with emotionally disturbed children who can be unpredictable? Teachers couldn't even rely on parents to make sure their kids tooks their meds on a daily basis before the pandemic.  What about those with extreme special needs who require more assistance/close contact?
> 
> What about the security guards who have to break up fights?
> 
> None of these issues have ever been fair to the students who are ready and willing to learn.
> 
> There is no easy or fair solution to this mess other than Covid 19 disappearing.
> 
> The only positive I can see is that society will finally demand changes to fix these problems.
> 
> Regarding other countries: I don 't think those kids are innately more compliant, but education is highly valued and teachers are highly respected. The consequence for disrepecting your teacher...well, you are highly motivated to not want to.





MzRhonda said:


> Well said!
> Hopefully this will change how people feel about public education and we get more funding to provide what is needed for ALL students.
> 
> There is just so much that goes on in a school building that the public doesn’t hear about.
> 
> Already immune compromised students, medicated students, violent students towards staff and each other, students with mental issues, students refusing to obey any adult, students coming to school sick and some with fevers, parents not coming to school to pick them up and so on. I don’t see where any type of school in buildings can safely happen in the fall without some serious changes in the mindset of parents and students.
> 
> Online learning does not really take up as much of a students time as it would if in the classroom. Students can work at their convenience just as long as work is completed and turned in by the due date. In some cases those students who need to work can do so during the day and do their class work at night.
> 
> If you suspend those students who fail to follow instructions you still need to provide them with work and in my experience rarely do they do it.
> 
> It is not just black students and I hate that it is always framed as if we are the only ones affected, we’re not




I agree with everything the both of you have said. 

@MzRhonda 
I say black students because in the Houston and its suburbs the black students have the lowest test scores and they take less college classes in high school. Even at the top/best schools the black students have lower test scores and Hispanics have now passed blacks. I am a firm believer in education and this is scary to me but no one else seems to be alarmed at the low performance rates of black students compared to their peers.


----------



## MzRhonda

dancinstallion said:


> I agree with everything the both of you have said.
> 
> @MzRhonda
> I say black students because in the Houston and its suburbs the black students have the lowest test scores and they take less college classes in high school. Even at the top/best schools the black students have lower test scores and Hispanics have now passed blacks. I am a firm believer in education and this is scary to me but no one else seems to be alarmed at the low performance rates of black students compared to their peers.


My issues with problems with black students is not enough of us in the schools for our kids. Maybe that should be a separate position counselor like but not a counselor know what I mean?


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you provide links to the article? I've heard/read this before but I'm looking for data and research to back it up.


Have you heard of PubMed? A lot of practitioners use this as a research tool.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Please ladies get your vitamin D level checked.  Malnutrition should be the focus in illnesses such as C19 and similar ones.  Get those vitamin D levels up.


----------



## discodumpling

vevster said:


> No cameras. Our packages usually are waiting for us IN the lobby. These were left in the foyer. Someone decided to have a field day.


No cameras in NYC? Girl yall living recklessly! Please message me if interested in a commercial security system set up! Seriously.


----------



## discodumpling

There is a 50/50 chance that NYC schools will remain online beyond September. I'm not sending my kids back without many changes. What will the new school look like?  That is a question we are positing to our DOE and community leaders. Clearly we cant go back to what we were. Bringing the school system up to whatever new safety codes will be implemented in the largest school community in the country will be a logistical nightmare. My eyes roll back in my head thinking about transportation, school arrivals, lunchtimes, reduced class sizes, disinfecting, cleaning and safety practices for staff and students, hiring more teachers, school dismissals and parent pick ups! Overwhelming to say the least. 
...and that's just school.


----------



## discodumpling

MzRhonda said:


> Would never work here their students are very well mannered and rule followers they sit nicely with hands folded on desk. Ours aren’t.
> We use paper dividers during major testing.


...but it COULD! This is learned behaviour. Teach the babies and work your way forward.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> No cameras in NYC? Girl yall living recklessly! Please message me if interested in a commercial security system set up! Seriously.


It isn't my building!  I have a UPS store box too, so most of my stuff will go there unless it is a tiny package that can fit in my mail box......


----------



## vevster

How RATS are faring in this PANDEMIC.....

Even rats are waging a bloody battle to survive the coronavirus pandemic.

A feeding-ground lockdown is driving New York City’s infamously resilient rodents to acts of war.

“It’s just like we’ve seen in the history of mankind, where people try to take over lands . . . and fight to the death, literally, for who’s going to conquer that land,” Bobby Corrigan, a rodentologist who specializes in urban vermin, told NBC News. “A new ‘army’ of rats comes in, and whichever army has the strongest rats is going to conquer that area. When you’re really, really hungry, you’re not going to act the same — you’re going to act very bad, usually.”

More than 525,500 Americans have tested positive for COVID-19, resulting in some 20,000 casualties, according to the latest data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Efforts to combat the spread of COVID-19 have forced the closure of 1 in 4 small businesses across the country, the US Chamber of Commerce reported last week, with another 40 percent planning to shut down within the next two weeks.

https://nypost.com/2020/04/13/starv...-cannibalism-during-the-coronavirus-lockdown/


----------



## meka72

I thought that I’d share how C19 progressed in my uncle and his wife. I’ve heard a number of news stories about people getting to the hospital after their symptoms had worsened, which often led to poor outcomes. It seems like that happened to my uncle. I’m not sure how long that I’ll leave this up. 
——
During the last week of April in 2020, HUSBAND grew ill of what he believed was a cold or small virus.  He took over the counter medicines such as cough syrup to try and fight what he had.  Unfortunately, with WIFE being around HUSBAND she caught the same illness.  As days went on, their symptoms continued to get worse.  They both had no appetite, headaches, extreme fatigue, fever and cough.  It was then they decided to go the the doctor to see what exactly they had. 


On April 30, the HUSBAND AND WIFE went to their primary care physician to get tested for the Flu.  When the test came back, the results showed they had tested negative.  The doctor let them know that they have a virus, but it is not the flu.  He insisted that they get tested the next day for Covid 19. 


The morning of May 1, 2020 both HUSBAND AND WIFE got tested for Coronavirus.  While WIFE was getting tested, her vitals weren't up to standard.  The virus had caused her oxygen levels to lower and she was admitted in the hospital for further monitoring.  HUSBAND was tested, and his vitals were fine, so he was sent home and was told to quarantine for 14 days as he waited for the results.


On the night of May 1st, when WIFE was in the hospital, her oxygen levels were getting worse.  Then, later on that night the doctors let WIFE know that she tested positive for Covid-19.  Over the next three days, her health continued to decline especially her oxygen and she had a consistent fever.  Doctors let her know that if her oxygen did not improve, it was a good possibility she would be moved to ICU and be put on a ventilator.   Unfortunately, the night of Monday, May 4, WIFE was moved into ICU.


HUSBAND was still in quarantined at his residence but was not feeling well.  The virus was really affecting his appetite and breathing.  On the morning of May 5th, HUSBAND FaceTimed SON who lived in Atlanta to chat with him and his grandson.  During the call, SON noticed immediately that his father could barely talk and was breathing heavily.  HUSBAND let SON know that he didn't sleep the previous night because of shortness of breath.  SON immediately called the ambulance for his father, and  HUSBAND was taken to the hospital.  HUSBAND required immediate attention for his oxygen issues.

HUSBAND also was admitted into the ICU.


So on May 5th, both HUSBAND and WIFE were both officially in the ICU for Covid-19.  WIFE continued to hang on and was making improvements throughout the day, but sadly, HUSBAND condition continued to decline.  Doctors notified SON that HUSBAND would require a ventilator for breathing.  At midnight, of May 6th HUSBAND was put on a ventilator in hopes to improve his oxygen levels.  Unfortunately, a short period after being on the ventilator, HUSBAND suffered an heart attack.  Doctors were able to keep him alive on life support throughout the day after the heart attack.  Sadly that night doctors notified SON that they have all they could do for HUSBAND and he had very little time left.  So, on the morning of May 7th at 3:20 am, HUSBAND passed away from the effects of Covid 19.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

meka72 said:


> I thought that I’d share how C19 progressed in my uncle and his wife. I’ve heard a number of news stories about people getting to the hospital after their symptoms had worsened, which often led to poor outcomes. It seems like that happened to my uncle. I’m not sure how long that I’ll leave this up.
> ——
> During the last week of April in 2020, HUSBAND grew ill of what he believed was a cold or small virus.  He took over the counter medicines such as cough syrup to try and fight what he had.  Unfortunately, with WIFE being around HUSBAND she caught the same illness.  As days went on, their symptoms continued to get worse.  They both had no appetite, headaches, extreme fatigue, fever and cough.  It was then they decided to go the the doctor to see what exactly they had.
> 
> 
> On April 30, the HUSBAND AND WIFE went to their primary care physician to get tested for the Flu.  When the test came back, the results showed they had tested negative.  The doctor let them know that they have a virus, but it is not the flu.  He insisted that they get tested the next day for Covid 19.
> 
> 
> The morning of May 1, 2020 both HUSBAND AND WIFE got tested for Coronavirus.  While WIFE was getting tested, her vitals weren't up to standard.  The virus had caused her oxygen levels to lower and she was admitted in the hospital for further monitoring.  HUSBAND was tested, and his vitals were fine, so he was sent home and was told to quarantine for 14 days as he waited for the results.
> 
> 
> On the night of May 1st, when WIFE was in the hospital, her oxygen levels were getting worse.  Then, later on that night the doctors let WIFE know that she tested positive for Covid-19.  Over the next three days, her health continued to decline especially her oxygen and she had a consistent fever.  Doctors let her know that if her oxygen did not improve, it was a good possibility she would be moved to ICU and be put on a ventilator.   Unfortunately, the night of Monday, May 4, WIFE was moved into ICU.
> 
> 
> HUSBAND was still in quarantined at his residence but was not feeling well.  The virus was really affecting his appetite and breathing.  On the morning of May 5th, HUSBAND FaceTimed SON who lived in Atlanta to chat with him and his grandson.  During the call, SON noticed immediately that his father could barely talk and was breathing heavily.  HUSBAND let SON know that he didn't sleep the previous night because of shortness of breath.  SON immediately called the ambulance for his father, and  HUSBAND was taken to the hospital.  HUSBAND required immediate attention for his oxygen issues.
> 
> HUSBAND also was admitted into the ICU.
> 
> 
> So on May 5th, both HUSBAND and WIFE were both officially in the ICU for Covid-19.  WIFE continued to hang on and was making improvements throughout the day, but sadly, HUSBAND condition continued to decline.  Doctors notified SON that HUSBAND would require a ventilator for breathing.  At midnight, of May 6th HUSBAND was put on a ventilator in hopes to improve his oxygen levels.  Unfortunately, a short period after being on the ventilator, HUSBAND suffered an heart attack.  Doctors were able to keep him alive on life support throughout the day after the heart attack.  Sadly that night doctors notified SON that they have all they could do for HUSBAND and he had very little time left.  So, on the morning of May 7th at 3:20 am, HUSBAND passed away from the effects of Covid 19.


How old are your uncle and aunt?
Were they in relatively good health? Was your aunt in better health / shape than your uncle?

Sorry for your loss Meka.


----------



## yamilee21

@meka72 Thank you for sharing these details. I am sorry for your family’s loss.


----------



## Alta Angel

Most teachers, including myself, didn't "throw together" anything.  We have redesigned lesson plans, activities, and learning platforms to provide the best education possible under the circumstances.  People are too cavalier about what we do and the skill required to effectively teach and facilitate learning.  People are also very cavalier about the risks that teachers will face going back to school in closed spaces with hundreds of children each day.  Some form of digital learning is here to stay...so we all better get used to it.  And yes, Black children will be affected by this the most.




dancinstallion said:


> I know that. *I know what was thrown together is totally trash* and the students havent learned anything new in months so  that will be 6 months including the summer of not learning. Black kids are going to be behind.
> 
> I am an advocate of online courses/school. I just think it will not work in favor of the majority of students especially average and below average black kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Our students arent well mannered enough in the class room, imagine them at home having to do that same work online while mama and daddy are working and nobody home to watch them and tell them to put their phones down.. it will be a disaster for black kids. Other students will thrive online.


----------



## Alta Angel

@meka72  My condolences to your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Ganjababy

How is everyone doing? Sorry for all the losses.


----------



## awhyley

vevster said:


> How RATS are faring in this PANDEMIC.....
> 
> Even rats are waging a bloody battle to survive the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> A feeding-ground lockdown is driving New York City’s infamously resilient rodents to acts of war.
> 
> “It’s just like we’ve seen in the history of mankind, where people try to take over lands . . . and fight to the death, literally, for who’s going to conquer that land,” Bobby Corrigan, a rodentologist who specializes in urban vermin, told NBC News. “A new ‘army’ of rats comes in, and whichever army has the strongest rats is going to conquer that area. When you’re really, really hungry, you’re not going to act the same — you’re going to act very bad, usually.”



It's real in these streets.  Sadly, only the strong survive.







Hopefully, there'll be less rats to deal with as the focus on cleanliness will be ramped up, but now the city will have to deal with the biggest, baddest rats that survived the pandemic.


----------



## werenumber2

I just read a New York Times article about European countries (with the exception of Spain and Italy) beginning the process of sending kids back to school. Denmark reopened daycares and preschools a few weeks ago and their numbers haven’t increased so, at the very least, there’s hopeful news about reinstating childcare and education for the very young. Older kids will be returning to school this week so it will be interesting to see if that causes a change


----------



## meka72

MomofThreeBoys said:


> How old are your uncle and aunt?
> Were they in relatively good health? Was your aunt in better health / shape than your uncle?
> 
> Sorry for your loss Meka.


He was 66 (with HBP and diabetes) and I think she is 62 (with HBP). I think that my uncle continued to work and that’s how he got it. I’m speculating of course. 

I think that the biggest difference was that she got medical attention as her symptoms worsened (either her fever would suddenly shoot up or her oxygen levels would drop during her hospital stay) and he didn’t.


----------



## vevster

werenumber2 said:


> European countries (with the exception of Spain and Italy) beginning the process of sending kids back to school.


My cousin lives in The Netherlands, and his 2 girls went back today with a 1/2 day schedule.


----------



## meka72

Also despite our uncle just dying from this thing, my cousins aren’t quarantining at all. I called my cousin yesterday and he was hanging out. When I asked why he wasn’t quarantining, his tail said “ain’t nobody quarantining no more.”


----------



## LivingInPeace

meka72 said:


> Also despite our uncle just dying from this thing, my cousins aren’t quarantining at all. I called my cousin yesterday and he was hanging out. When I asked why he wasn’t quarantining, his tail said “ain’t nobody quarantining no more.”


I went to my mother's house yesterday (Mother's Day) for the first time since March. It was just the two of us at her house. Her next door neighbors were having a get together with about 20 or more people. I'm like, "what is y'all doing?'' I don't understand the thought process.


----------



## Everything Zen

I saw my parents for the first time since January yesterday. I had bronchitis for 8 weeks back at the beginning of March which was a huge factor into why I have truly been a shut in from society so I was really going to stock up on supplies as my parents have tons of masks, gloves, Lysol, meat, etc. as they live in Indiana and we’re scrapping here in Chicago. My dad got really upset that I was planning on just ducking in to say hi and bye and going bc FH has been reckless with the social distancing, wearing masks and hand washing and I was afraid of giving them something but I stayed and we had a social distancing Mother’s Day dinner.


----------



## meka72

Did anyone else get an invitation to participate in a C19 study from NORC? It asked about your knowledge of the symptoms, whether you had symptoms, whether you knew people who had C19, how you were responding to the pandemic and how your behavior had changed for work, recreation, fitness, etc.


----------



## werenumber2

meka72 said:


> Also despite our uncle just dying from this thing, my cousins aren’t quarantining at all. I called my cousin yesterday and he was hanging out. When I asked why he wasn’t quarantining, his tail said “ain’t nobody quarantining no more.”



I commented here about my neighbor who passed away from the virus in early April. His son - probably late 20s/very early 30s - who lives in the basement apartment has had friends over multiple times since then. It’s usually never more than 2 or 3 people, but the whole thing just blows my mind. Like this isn’t a coworker’s father-in-law or a cousin’s mailman - YOUR ACTUAL FATHER DIED FROM THIS! From what my mom told me, his mother is too through with him


----------



## meka72

LivingInPeace said:


> I went to my mother's house yesterday (Mother's Day) for the first time since March. It was just the two of us at her house. Her next door neighbors were having a get together with about 20 or more people. I'm like, "what is y'all doing?'' I don't understand the thought process.





werenumber2 said:


> I commented here about my neighbor who passed away from the virus in early April. His son - probably late 20s/very early 30s - who lives in the basement apartment has had friends over multiple times since then. It’s usually never more than 2 or 3 people, but the whole thing just blows my mind. Like this isn’t a coworker’s father-in-law or a cousin’s mailman - YOUR ACTUAL FATHER DIED FROM THIS! From what my mom told me, his mother is too through with him


I’m having a hard time wrapping my head around this reckless behavior.


----------



## discodumpling

Tired of all the stories about Covidiots. Did yall see the Mothers Day brunch that went down in some place called Castle Rock? Yes, give Mama the gift of Corona for her final Mothers day. 
I CRIED yesterday when I video chatted with my Mommy. I havent seen her since a week before NYC shut down in mid March. DH & DD held me and wiped my tears. I miss that lady and I knew a drive by wasnt gonna cut it. I need to feel and touch my parents. I miss them. 
And these fools out here spreading Corona with nary a care in the world. I despise them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Alta Angel said:


> Most teachers, including myself, didn't "throw together" anything.  We have redesigned lesson plans, activities, and learning platforms to provide the best education possible under the circumstances.  People are too cavalier about what we do and the skill required to effectively teach and facilitate learning.  People are also very cavalier about the risks that teachers will face going back to school in closed spaces with hundreds of children each day.  Some form of digital learning is here to stay...so we all better get used to it.  And yes, Black children will be affected by this the most.


My daughter's Kindergarten teacher did a good job as well. It was A LOT of stuff at the last minute. She and the rest of the kindergarten teachers did well. I suspect they moved in unison ANYWAYS....so their transition to remote was pretty seamless TBH. My heart is BROKEN.
I mean BROKEN because this was DD's first year in real school. Plus my daughter's teacher just had a baby in December. Her first day back was the last day before spring break and then they were to have her the rest of the year. I was so heartbroken for her. I hear a LOT of frustrated parents complaining about teachers....but for me...I give all the teachers GRACE. Literally every teacher on this entire planet was thrown into this. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.....on this ENTIRE PLANET. I try to get the other parents to let that sink in. 

Black children will be affected and many were DOOMED from the start. In some areas....4-7 kids are sharing a cell phone to do work. I dont know why when even the low performing school with over 80% black kids, or Title 1 schools had lines around the corner for free laptops. 
Not to mention the handful of complaints from Pawn Shops that people were trying to pawn these laptops....but I didnt hear much about these "attempts" were from stolen items. It was made to seem like the parents/families themselves were trying to pawn it....likely for food and bills of course. And this is how SYSTEMATIC poverty works. 2 wrongs don't make a right but....its a whole societal fail. Hence my post up thread....you really are gonna be in there or left behind. My next rant in the mom's group is for them to include Laptops on their school supply list. My Uni did this for freshmen entering in 2010. Like it was included as part of their financial aid package---must buy laptop. You think kids did?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

@meka72 Sorry to learn of your loss.

I worry anytime I learn someone will or might get in the ventilator.  I know it is the last resort for the hospitals, but it seems to me a very large percentage of people do not make it afterwards.  The way the virus works is effecting more than just a need for help with lung muscles, etc.  People seems to not get the oxygen to vital organs.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

LivingInPeace said:


> I went to my mother's house yesterday (Mother's Day) for the first time since March. It was just the two of us at her house. Her next door neighbors were having a get together with about 20 or more people. I'm like, "what is y'all doing?'' I don't understand the thought process.


Thats why I love my family...on both sides they are being super cautious. My granny has 9 kids. My dad was like, nah we all did a little drop off (of her gifts) separately today and my cousin lives with her so her, granny, and my aunt bought grandma takeout. But we usually have an EASY 40 ppl for holidays otherwise. Like I love my family even more. On my mom's side...we had our first family Zoom on Friday. It was 10 of us. I love them too because again, taking no chances. Just smart.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

werenumber2 said:


> I commented here about my neighbor who passed away from the virus in early April. His son - probably late 20s/very early 30s - who lives in the basement apartment has had friends over multiple times since then. It’s usually never more than 2 or 3 people, but the whole thing just blows my mind. Like this isn’t a coworker’s father-in-law or a cousin’s mailman - YOUR ACTUAL FATHER DIED FROM THIS! From what my mom told me, his mother is too through with him


Remember that BIG party in Chicago recently that made the news? 
We found the FB page of the girl who did the video and it was a MESS. One girl at the party was upset her mama LOCKED HER OUT. She literally had no where to go. I applaud that mother.
Another FB post shared a mother refusing to let her son and his friends come home after they decided to go ahead and party out of town in a big city for Spring Break. She met them at the driveway and told ALL OF EM: You cannot stay.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

discodumpling said:


> Tired of all the stories about Covidiots. Did yall see the Mothers Day brunch that went down in some place called Castle Rock? Yes, give Mama the gift of Corona for her final Mothers day.
> I CRIED yesterday when I video chatted with my Mommy. I havent seen her since a week before NYC shut down in mid March. DH & DD held me and wiped my tears. I miss that lady and I knew a drive by wasnt gonna cut it. I need to feel and touch my parents. I miss them.
> And these fools out here spreading Corona with nary a care in the world. I despise them.






I sort of know how you feel. Even though my mom is dead, my sisters and I get together on Mother's Day to remember that good woman and raise a toast to her. I haven't seen my sisters since lock down and sometimes you just need to have physical contact with your loved one (especially your mother). I pray that you will be safe and be able to see your mother soon. Give her a great big hug from me!


----------



## metro_qt

I guess we are like Georgia and some other states,  because Ontario has opened up certain retail stores, most national parks and some other services to the public.

Most surprising is western Quebec/parts of Montreal, which has kids back to school today!!!


----------



## yamilee21

metro_qt said:


> ... Most surprising is western Quebec/parts of Montreal, which has kids back to school today!!!


I know someone who teaches in Québec; her school gave the teachers masks and plastic visors to wear in the classroom... I’m eager to hear how it went.


----------



## Alta Angel

It has been so difficult not being able to see and hug my babies!  Seventh graders are surly, full of attitude, crazy, hormonal, sweet, and wonderful.  I can only imagine how your daughter's Kindergarten teacher feels not seeing his/her little ones.  I hate that your daughter's first school year was so rudely interrupted with this virus.  I honestly weep for my Black students from low socioeconomic backgrounds with little to no support systems at home.  Some will never recover from this.  Summer slide is real, so I cannot imagine the slide that some students will experience after 6 months without school.  



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My daughter's Kindergarten teacher did a good job as well. It was A LOT of stuff at the last minute. She and the rest of the kindergarten teachers did well. I suspect they moved in unison ANYWAYS....so their transition to remote was pretty seamless TBH. My heart is BROKEN.
> I mean BROKEN because this was DD's first year in real school. Plus my daughter's teacher just had a baby in December. Her first day back was the last day before spring break and then they were to have her the rest of the year. I was so heartbroken for her. I hear a LOT of frustrated parents complaining about teachers....but for me...I give all the teachers GRACE. Literally every teacher on this entire planet was thrown into this. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.....on this ENTIRE PLANET. I try to get the other parents to let that sink in.
> 
> Black children will be affected and many were DOOMED from the start. In some areas....4-7 kids are sharing a cell phone to do work. I dont know why when even the low performing school with over 80% black kids, or Title 1 schools had lines around the corner for free laptops.
> Not to mention the handful of complaints from Pawn Shops that people were trying to pawn these laptops....but I didnt hear much about these "attempts" were from stolen items. It was made to seem like the parents/families themselves were trying to pawn it....likely for food and bills of course. And this is how SYSTEMATIC poverty works. 2 wrongs don't make a right but....its a whole societal fail. Hence my post up thread....you really are gonna be in there or left behind. My next rant in the mom's group is for them to include Laptops on their school supply list. My Uni did this for freshmen entering in 2010. Like it was included as part of their financial aid package---must buy laptop. You think kids did?


----------



## prettywhitty

@meka72 
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gn1g

vevster said:


> Oooooh, tell me how you use it!
> 
> 
> ETA I disagree that she shouldn't have shared. Y*ou don't have to do everything she did! But certain supplements are within reach of most of us...*.



I agree, I am glad she shared.  She was extensive and did things I wouldn't have ever dreamed of doing (think adding clorox to bath) but am glad to know about.  

Black Ambrosia, I would love to know more about your molecular enhancer/PEMF device.  You should start a thread on it.


----------



## MzRhonda

discodumpling said:


> There is a 50/50 chance that NYC schools will remain online beyond September. I'm not sending my kids back without many changes. What will the new school look like?  That is a question we are positing to our DOE and community leaders. Clearly we cant go back to what we were. Bringing the school system up to whatever new safety codes will be implemented in the largest school community in the country will be a logistical nightmare. My eyes roll back in my head thinking about transportation, school arrivals, lunchtimes, reduced class sizes, disinfecting, cleaning and safety practices for staff and students, hiring more teachers, school dismissals and parent pick ups! Overwhelming to say the least.
> ...and that's just school.


My feelings exactly and with budget cuts the majority if those things can not be done. As a teacher I don’t want to go back without some serious changes


----------



## MzRhonda

discodumpling said:


> ...but it COULD! This is learned behaviour. Teach the babies and work your way forward.


Yes it is learned behavior and it will not happen in time for the 20/21 school year. We also need to get parents involved and they need to face some sort of consequences as well.
Currently the US educational system is seen as a babysitting service and that has got to change.


----------



## MzRhonda

Alta Angel said:


> Most teachers, including myself, didn't "throw together" anything.  We have redesigned lesson plans, activities, and learning platforms to provide the best education possible under the circumstances.  People are too cavalier about what we do and the skill required to effectively teach and facilitate learning.  People are also very cavalier about the risks that teachers will face going back to school in closed spaces with hundreds of children each day.  Some form of digital learning is here to stay...so we all better get used to it.  And yes, Black children will be affected by this the most.


Thank you!


----------



## MzRhonda

werenumber2 said:


> I just read a New York Times article about European countries (with the exception of Spain and Italy) beginning the process of sending kids back to school. Denmark reopened daycares and preschools a few weeks ago and their numbers haven’t increased so, at the very least, there’s hopeful news about reinstating childcare and education for the very young. Older kids will be returning to school this week so it will be interesting to see if that causes a change


You guys keep comparing US schools to schools in other countries I don’t think they are no where near close in many aspects


----------



## MzRhonda

yamilee21 said:


> I know someone who teaches in Québec; her school gave the teachers masks and plastic visors to wear in the classroom... I’m eager to hear how it went.


I could not wear a mask all day it is very uncomfortable and I can’t breathe. When I get back to my car from the store after my hand sanitizer it comes off.
I can’t imagine trying to teach in it and talk


----------



## Lute

@MzRhonda  I asked my mother about wearing Masks in general.  She said that uncomfortable feeling will go away and you'll adapt to it.

I remeber the first time I wore one to go grocery shopping, I was so shocked on how constricting it felt.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

MzRhonda said:


> Yes it is learned behavior and it will not happen in time for the 20/21 school year. We also need to get parents involved and they need to face some sort of consequences as well.
> Currently the US educational system is seen as a babysitting service and that has got to change.





Alta Angel said:


> It has been so difficult not being able to see and hug my babies!  Seventh graders are surly, full of attitude, crazy, hormonal, sweet, and wonderful.  I can only imagine how your daughter's Kindergarten teacher feels not seeing his/her little ones.  I hate that your daughter's first school year was so rudely interrupted with this virus.  I honestly weep for my Black students from low socioeconomic backgrounds with *little to no support systems *at home.  Some will never recover from this.  Summer slide is real, so *I cannot imagine the slide that some students will experience after 6 months without schoo*l.


Its such a task keeping her engaged. It literally falls on me. If I have DH do it, he just wants to do the work that is required to be turned in...I have the tall task of keeping her excited, engaged and the extra fill-in enrichment work. Its mentally EXHAUSTING. I'm determined not to let her slide by any means. But its literally taking everything out of me and him. We are essential so I am working full time, still chasing a CURIOUS 2 YO who is talking full sentences, I'm so not ready, AND still nursing occasionally. AND potty training.....Hubby is working from home full time, but is literally plugged in because its demanding. Everyone in my program state-wide agree that working from home is MORE WORK. Everyone says :just 2 a couple of hours a day....but its easier said than done. When we do it perfectly I'm tapped out so bad. Their sleep schedules are off and I'm working hard to get them back to a more stricter schedule and routine. I can't imagine being a teacher AND then having my own kids' school work to help with. I can't imagine the RISK for a student who doesn't have parents with access, time, or the health to manage it all. And I only have 2 kids. Many parents are stringing 2 jobs together and several higher grade level kids. I see why many districts are passing kids. But I'm doing my darn best to make sure she at least meets the required skills TO PASS. Not just a "courtesy pass." The stakes long term are TOO HIGH.


----------



## MzRhonda

Lute said:


> @MzRhonda  I asked my mother about wearing Masks in general.  She said that uncomfortable feeling will go away and you'll adapt to it.
> 
> I remeber the first time I wore one to go grocery shopping, I was so shocked on how constricting it felt.


Wearing it for short amounts of time is no big deal but 8 hours I don’t know. Remember many of us are wearing cloth ones that were made maybe there is a difference


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Its official: I do not like grocery shopping any more. I'll never do it after 9 AM unless forced. People really are getting lax due to restlessness. What a disaster. I pray we learn from this.....won't hold my breath. ugh.


----------



## metro_qt

MzRhonda said:


> You guys keep comparing US schools to schools in other countries I don’t think they are no where near close in many aspects


Close in what aspects? Because Canada shares a whole border with the United States, and I am literally an hour drive away....

All that to say our governments have been talking/sharing and discussing all throughout this crisis


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

MzRhonda said:


> Yes it is learned behavior and it will not happen in time for the 20/21 school year. We also need to get parents involved and they need to face some sort of consequences as well.
> Currently the US educational system is seen as a babysitting service and that has got to change.


Is this about wearing mask and having a divider on desk?  I don't know but children, especially prior to teenage years, are resilient and will most likely be able to adapt without much problems with the ideal of wearing masks, etc.  Now the teachers may struggle and the children will feed off of that.


----------



## MzRhonda

metro_qt said:


> Close in what aspects? Because Canada shares a whole border with the United States, and I am literally an hour drive away....
> 
> All that to say our governments have been talking/sharing and discussing all throughout this crisis


Not in proximity but in how they are run, available resources, teacher/student ratio, behaviors, parental support, discipline, teacher pay and respect, respect for education period etc


----------



## MzRhonda

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Is this about wearing mask and having a divider on desk?  I don't know but children, especially prior to teenage years, are resilient and will most likely be able to adapt without much problems with the ideal of wearing masks, etc.  Now the teachers may struggle and the children will feed off of that.


 Behaviors in general 
Heck we have fights before kids can get off the bus good 
If we had a well disciplined student body it could be pulled off but we don’t and those are just the reality of what happens in our buildings on a daily basis


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I was on a Zoom meeting regarding re-opening a business outside California and I am convinced that the average American gets their news on Covid from reddit, twitter and Instagram.   Several people, from their own self diagnosis believe they had the virus back in January and feel like they shouldn't have to wear masks because they are now immune.    Also, more than one person said out loud that as long as people had masks they didn't have to do "the six foot thing".

I sat on that call ready to pull myself into the fetal position and repeat "Everybody is going to die".   If I had pants on, I might have.


----------



## Kanky

Longterm issues from Covid-19

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/10/...italy-recovery.html?smtyp=cur&smid=tw-nytimes


“We have seen many cases in which people take a long, long time to recover,” said Alessandro Venturi, the director of the San Matteo hospital in the Lombardy town of Pavia, adding that the discomfort often seems to last even longer for people with lighter symptoms. “It’s not the sickness that lasts for 60 days, it is the convalescence,” he said. “It’s a very long convalescence.”

Most people who catch the virus have few symptoms or none, but some get very sick, most often with pneumonia. Any pneumonia damages the lungs, which can take months to heal, and doctors warn that the harm might not be completely reversible.

Studies also point to kidney, heart, liver and neurological damage, often from secondary infections, and no one knows what the long-term prospects are for those patients.

But even some of the infected who have avoided pneumonia describe a maddeningly persistent and unpredictable illness, with unexpected symptoms. Bones feel broken. The senses dull. Stomachs are constantly upset. There are good days and then bad days without apparent rhyme nor reason.

The afflicted find the simplest tasks taxing. Testing is still mostly reserved for the hospitalized, and so people suffering less severe but stubborn symptoms are trailed by doubt about whether they have the virus.

Dr. Annalisa Malara, an intensive care physician in Codogno, southeast of Milan, who diagnosed Italy’s first case of the outbreak in February, said there was still no clear understanding of why the virus and its effects lingered so long.

“Lack of energy and the sensation of broken bones” are common, she said, adding that fatigue often lingered “even after the more intense symptoms are gone.”

In the north of Italy, the epicenter of the contagion in that country, a partial lifting of the lockdown this month has allowed more family and friends to compare notes on their experiences.

“It never finishes,” said Martina Sorlini, a 29-year-old math and physics high school teacher who has been running a low-grade fever since the beginning of March. She said that the cough and sore throat eventually went away, and that after three weeks she got her sense of taste and smell back, and even found enough energy to run and tend vegetables in her garden.

Then came stomach aches, fatigue and the return of fever. And it hasn’t left, making it extremely tiring to teach her online high school classes.






Undergoing serological tests in Cisliano, outside Milan, last month. Alessandro Grassani for The New York Times
“I was convinced that I was better. They don’t know what happened,” Ms. Sorlini said. “They are seeing everything for the first time too.”

Some say the experience of the long-suffering, if not critically ill, deserves more attention.

Edmondo Cirielli, a member of Parliament with the right-wing Brotherhood of Italy party, has argued that the health ministry should pay more attention to cases like his.

On the weekend of March 7, Mr. Cirielli ran a fever and suffered cold-like symptoms, and became convinced he had picked up the virus by touching an infected surface in the Parliament chamber. He tested positive that week.

Almost immediately, he said, his fever and cough faded, and he thought he would be fine. Then he had what he called a “small respiratory crisis” that put him in the hospital.

But he had no pneumonia, so he went home to self-quarantine. There, he suffered debilitating fatigue, sore throat, diarrhea and intense pain at the base of his neck that made it impossible to concentrate.

“One day I was fine, the next bad. There was no building to a peak and then coming back down. It was up and down for a month,” he said.

Then things got stranger.

After 40 days of feeling lousy, he tested negative for the virus, but his eyes still burned and bouts of diarrhea continued, he said.

At the end of the month, he finally felt better, but another test result came back positive, forcing him to spend weeks more in isolation, where he kept busy watching “Versailles” on Netflix.

Testing has been imperfect, and not everyone has access to it.

Ingrid Magni, 44, got fever and chills on March 21.

“It never left me,” she said, adding that she started suffering intense headaches after about three weeks. Doctors could only recommend over-the-counter painkillers and bed rest. She got winded just making her bed.

“I had to sit down,” she said. “I was too tired.”





In Milan last month.Alessandro Grassani for The New York Times
Without the eligibility to receive a swab test, which is usually reserved for hospital patients, she told her boss at a chemical plant that she would get an antibody test, which could be used to trigger an official swab test for the virus itself if antibodies are detected.

But the results have not come back. She is eager to get back to work by the middle of the month and is not sure how many more sick days the doctor will sign off on.

Others just want to feel better.

Albertina Bonetti, 77, from Trescore Balneario, near Bergamo, developed nausea and fever on March 7, followed by dry heaves and diarrhea. After 10 days of fever, her legs began hurting so much that she could not put her feet on the ground.

She needed an oxygen tank from March 20 to the end of April, but when she went to a hospital, the staff refused to admit her — so she, too, remained untested.

Ms. Bonetti said that she still had shortness of breath and fatigue and that her senses remained out of whack. She misses normal life and the taste of her latte in the morning.

“It leaves something inside you,” she said of the virus. “And you never go back the way you were before.”

Emma Bubola contributed reporting from Milan.


----------



## UmSumayyah

TrulyBlessed said:


>


If it comes out that most of them got covid and came through fine, it only makes the administration look better. Especially if they claim they took the hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## werenumber2

MzRhonda said:


> Not in proximity but in how they are run, available resources, teacher/student ratio, behaviors, parental support, discipline, teacher pay and respect, respect for education period etc



I wasn’t trying to make a comparison between Denmark’s numbers and USA/Canada’s. The point I found interesting was Denmark’s infection rates before they sent kids back to daycare/preschool and then three weeks after.

My comment was less about the societal/educational standards of those countries and more about the fact that they had babies and toddlers - who cannot wear masks and also can’t realistically abide by social distancing guidelines - resume interaction with peers and faculty without the country’s infection rates increasing.


----------



## madamdot

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you provide links to the article? I've heard/read this before but I'm looking for data and research to back it up.



This is the one I first came across randomly but there are other more in-depth articles out there.

https://aru.ac.uk/news/vitamin-d-li...2D09AE3ThWcNWxOaXzvz4wUgP6DoVMMKkXU3PgVH9tN24


----------



## madamdot

gn1g said:


> I agree, I am glad she shared.  She was extensive and did things I wouldn't have ever dreamed of doing (think adding clorox to bath) but am glad to know about.
> 
> Black Ambrosia, I would love to know more about your molecular enhancer/PEMF device.  You should start a thread on it.



I don’t think I would put bleach in my bath water  it could cause a host of issues especially for women, but people have been using antiseptics etc (Dettol) in bath water for years.


----------



## Layluh

HOMEPAGESubscribe
*The US military is barring anyone who was hospitalized due to COVID-19 from enlisting*

Rosie Perper and Ryan Pickrell 
May 8, 2020, 1:39 PM
 
_





Pool/Getty Images_

_A military recruitment memo sent out by the US Military Entrance Processing Command (MEPCOM) stated that individuals who have tested positive for COVID-19 will not be allowed to join the military — even after they recover._
_According to the memo, which was widely circulating on social media and was first reported on by Military Times on Wednesday, new recruits with a confirmed diagnosis will be "permanently disqualified" from enlisting._
_A defense official told Insider that the memo was "interim" guidance that was updated Wednesday. The updated guidance says that only those who were hospitalized following a COVID-19 diagnosis will be barred from enlisting._
_Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories._
*
New guidance from the US military will bar individuals who have been hospitalized by COVID-19 from enlisting, a defense official told Insider, clarifying the situation after a memo with interim guidance suggesting that anyone who at any point had the virus would be disqualified from military service surfaced online.

The initial guidance, a military recruitment memo from US Military Entrance Processing Command (MEPCOM) circulating on social media and first reported on by Military Times on Wednesday, said that a COVID-19 diagnosis, even after recovery, would be considered disqualifying.

The memo stated that all 65 Military Entrance Processing Stations (MEPS) across the country will medically evaluate all potential recruits, who will be required to have their temperature taken and complete a screening survey.

The document says that "a reported history of confirmed COVID-19 will be annotated as 'Considered Disqualifying'" and documented on their medical report. It adds that during the medical history interview or examination part of their application, "a history of COVID-19 confirmed by either a laboratory test or clinician diagnosis, is permanently disqualifying."
*


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My daughter's Kindergarten teacher did a good job as well. It was A LOT of stuff at the last minute. She and the rest of the kindergarten teachers did well. I suspect they moved in unison ANYWAYS....so their transition to remote was pretty seamless TBH. My heart is BROKEN.
> I mean BROKEN because this was DD's first year in real school. Plus my daughter's teacher just had a baby in December. Her first day back was the last day before spring break and then they were to have her the rest of the year. I was so heartbroken for her. I hear a LOT of frustrated parents complaining about teachers....but for me...I give all the teachers GRACE. Literally every teacher on this entire planet was thrown into this. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.....on this ENTIRE PLANET. I try to get the other parents to let that sink in.
> 
> Black children will be affected and many were DOOMED from the start. In some areas....4-7 kids are sharing a cell phone to do work. I dont know why when even the low performing school with over 80% black kids, or Title 1 schools had lines around the corner for free laptops.
> Not to mention the handful of complaints from Pawn Shops that people were trying to pawn these laptops....but I didnt hear much about these "attempts" were from stolen items. It was made to seem like the parents/families themselves were trying to pawn it....likely for food and bills of course. And this is how SYSTEMATIC poverty works. 2 wrongs don't make a right but....its a whole societal fail. Hence my post up thread....you really are gonna be in there or left behind. My next rant in the mom's group is for them to include Laptops on their school supply list. My Uni did this for freshmen entering in 2010. Like it was included as part of their financial aid package---must buy laptop. You think kids did?


My children’s school district has been doing e-learning for years, so the transition wasn’t difficult. And laptop loaners were distributed.  The kids have zoom meeting with their teachers. Essentials tasks in the 504 plans and IEPs are being met.  My children still receive their services. There is online work and work that needs to be completed on paper, then uploaded. 
I believe the struggle was the emotional impact transitioning to online learning has been challenging.


----------



## Evolving78

Alta Angel said:


> It has been so difficult not being able to see and hug my babies!  Seventh graders are surly, full of attitude, crazy, hormonal, sweet, and wonderful.  I can only imagine how your daughter's Kindergarten teacher feels not seeing his/her little ones.  I hate that your daughter's first school year was so rudely interrupted with this virus.  I honestly weep for my Black students from low socioeconomic backgrounds with little to no support systems at home.  Some will never recover from this.  Summer slide is real, so I cannot imagine the slide that some students will experience after 6 months without school.


My children’s school district is enforcing online summer school for the children that don’t pass by the end of the school year. And summer school will be held for children with learning disabilities as well. Is your school going to offer summer learning?


----------



## MzRhonda

Evolving78 said:


> My children’s school district has been doing e-learning for years, so the transition wasn’t difficult. And laptop loaners were distributed.  The kids have zoom meeting with their teachers. Essentials tasks in the 504 plans and IEPs are being met.  My children still receive their services. There is online work and work that needs to be completed on paper, then uploaded.
> I believe the struggle was the emotional impact transitioning to online learning has been challenging.


True and just as I saw in my classroom there are students who will not work no matter what and those same students who did nothing in class are not doing anything at home. 
My students who rarely made it to first block because it was too early still aren’t working what is their excuse now? 
We even had a laptop distribution for those who did not have one.


----------



## nyeredzi

werenumber2 said:


> I wasn’t trying to make a comparison between Denmark’s numbers and USA/Canada’s. The point I found interesting was Denmark’s infection rates before they sent kids back to daycare/preschool and then three weeks after.
> 
> My comment was less about the societal/educational standards of those countries and more about the fact that they had babies and toddlers - who cannot wear masks and also can’t realistically abide by social distancing guidelines - resume interaction with peers and faculty without the country’s infection rates increasing.



Scandinavia has been quite interesting through this. It's also interesting that they managed to send kids back to schools without the numbers shooting up.  Let me go see how long ago they sent the kids back. I agree that all this talk about masks, and for that matter distance learning, are things you can legitimately talk about for older students. I have a 1st grader, and both the idea of her wearing a mask all day and the reality of her "distance learning" with parents who work full time, are ridiculous. 

I'm really interested in Sweden, who never really locked down. Their death rate per capita is higher than ours, but somehow their medical system is able to accommodate it. And that's really what it's about, isn't it? That's a real question, as I'm confused. Because the talk is always about flattening the curve, not reducing the area under the curve. Meaning, we spread the deaths out over time, but ultimately don't much reduce the number of deaths overall. Except in the sense that you avoid deaths that are caused by the medical system simply not being able to accommodate everyone at that time. So that as long as your medical system can accommodate the number of hospitalizations, you don't lock down, because the assumption is that locking down buys you no further benefit; the same number of people die either way. 

I'll be really interested in seeing the analyses of  Sweden vs. Denmark's and Finland's responses (and the world's) responses. I mean, when we look back at it, to see if the number of overall deaths from covid was likely decreased by social distancing, or just spread out over time.


----------



## nyeredzi

Also interestingly, Georgia partially opened about 3 weeks ago and we don't see a big increase with them. Maybe it will take some time to see it, I don't know. I heard a report that cases were up there, but when I went to the NYTimes tracker, where I track cases everyday, I didn't see that. Particularly with deaths. Numbers of cases will go up the more testing you do. But deaths are a bit more reliable, and those look roughly the same

 

Also, I find it interesting the reporting of deaths. You can see the weeks in the spikes. Saturday and Sunday reportings are low, probably because people aren't processing the death certificates on the weekend. Then there's a big spike on Mondays when they process them.


----------



## Ganjababy

interesting...


Layluh said:


> HOMEPAGESubscribe
> *The US military is barring anyone who was hospitalized due to COVID-19 from enlisting*
> 
> Rosie Perper and Ryan Pickrell
> May 8, 2020, 1:39 PM
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool/Getty Images_
> 
> _A military recruitment memo sent out by the US Military Entrance Processing Command (MEPCOM) stated that individuals who have tested positive for COVID-19 will not be allowed to join the military — even after they recover._
> _According to the memo, which was widely circulating on social media and was first reported on by Military Times on Wednesday, new recruits with a confirmed diagnosis will be "permanently disqualified" from enlisting._
> _A defense official told Insider that the memo was "interim" guidance that was updated Wednesday. The updated guidance says that only those who were hospitalized following a COVID-19 diagnosis will be barred from enlisting._
> _Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories._
> *
> New guidance from the US military will bar individuals who have been hospitalized by COVID-19 from enlisting, a defense official told Insider, clarifying the situation after a memo with interim guidance suggesting that anyone who at any point had the virus would be disqualified from military service surfaced online.
> 
> The initial guidance, a military recruitment memo from US Military Entrance Processing Command (MEPCOM) circulating on social media and first reported on by Military Times on Wednesday, said that a COVID-19 diagnosis, even after recovery, would be considered disqualifying.
> 
> The memo stated that all 65 Military Entrance Processing Stations (MEPS) across the country will medically evaluate all potential recruits, who will be required to have their temperature taken and complete a screening survey.
> 
> The document says that "a reported history of confirmed COVID-19 will be annotated as 'Considered Disqualifying'" and documented on their medical report. It adds that during the medical history interview or examination part of their application, "a history of COVID-19 confirmed by either a laboratory test or clinician diagnosis, is permanently disqualifying."*


----------



## Alta Angel

Yep, we are having digital summer school options for all students.  I believe that my District jumped the gun in giving the details of how they would grade the 4th quarter.  Two to three weeks into digital learning, they announced that parents could elect to keep the 3rd qtr grade for 4th qtr OR take the grade earned in the 4th qtr with no student getting less than a 70%.  At least 35-40% of my students stopped participating after that.  Parents opted out almost immediately.  When I broke it down demographically, the boys, regardless of race, are the primary "drop outs"of my Advanced and on-level math classes.  Most of the girls, regardless of race, are thriving in this process.  I would love to use this for research.




Evolving78 said:


> My children’s school district is enforcing online summer school for the children that don’t pass by the end of the school year. And summer school will be held for children with learning disabilities as well. Is your school going to offer summer learning?


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Please ladies get your vitamin D level checked.  Malnutrition should be the focus in illnesses such as C19 and similar ones.  Get those vitamin D levels up.


I'll go as far to say even if you don't get them checked start taking Vitamin D3 _with K2_ NOW.  C19 isn't going to wait for you to get your test results.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

nyeredzi said:


> Also interestingly, Georgia partially opened about 3 weeks ago and we don't see a big increase with them. Maybe it will take some time to see it, I don't know. I heard a report that cases were up there, but when I went to the NYTimes tracker, where I track cases everyday, I didn't see that. Particularly with deaths. Numbers of cases will go up the more testing you do. But deaths are a bit more reliable, and those look roughly the same
> 
> View attachment 459207
> 
> Also, I find it interesting the reporting of deaths. You can see the weeks in the spikes. Saturday and Sunday reportings are low, probably because people aren't processing the death certificates on the weekend. Then there's a big spike on Mondays when they process them.



I think it's too early to tell. People can be declining for weeks and weeks before they ultimately die. People might just now be displaying symptoms if they even have symptoms and aren't just passing it around unknowingly. Then those people will take longer to get sick or pass away.

I've read of you take out NYC's numbers, the US numbers aren't decreasing overall. 

https://www.nytimes.com./interactive/2020/05/06/opinion/coronavirus-deaths-statistics.html

At this rate there won't be a second wave. We'll never get out the first one.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> I'll go as far to say even if you don't get them checked start taking Vitamin D _with K2_ NOW.  C19 isn't going to wait for you to get your test results.


Absolutely.   Yes add K2 if you can but I know it might be tricky to find it.  Also don't quote me but my opinion is the vitamin d level needs to be up to minimum 30 ng/ml  (I believe one should hit for 50 or so) before you get the c19.  If you test positive, add NAC immediately.   In fact just have some at home anytime you get a respiratory or any type of illness.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

oneastrocurlie said:


> I think it's too early to tell. People can be declining for weeks and weeks before they ultimately die. People might just now be displaying symptoms if they even have symptoms and aren't just passing it around unknowingly. Then those people will take longer to get sick or pass away.
> 
> I've read of you take out NYC's numbers, the US numbers aren't decreasing overall.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com./interactive/2020/05/06/opinion/coronavirus-deaths-statistics.html
> 
> At this rate there won't be a second wave. We'll never get out the first one.


Rt.live


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> If you test positive, add NAC immediately. In fact just have some at home anytime you get a respiratory or any type of illness.


My allergy formula, DHIST, has some NAC in it.

K2 is very easy to find.  I know of several formulas that have it with the D3 and I currently take it separately.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^Oh wow.  I did not know that.  I don't usually see them in stores or pharmacies.  I have the liquid D3/K2 but I ordered it on Amazon.  I have been taking D3 and K2 together for about a year or two now but sometimes I just grab the regular D3 and take more than instructed of that one.  I take the liquid formula as instructed. 

Glad NAC is getting more noticed.  In my opinion, ever patient in the hospital with C19 should take it on admission.  There are more and more physicians getting on board with nutrition and supplements.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> There are more and more physicians getting on board with nutrition and supplements.


Yes, and there is a whole new speciality, Functional Medicine.  But most are clueless.


----------



## werenumber2

nyeredzi said:


> Scandinavia has been quite interesting through this. It's also interesting that they managed to send kids back to schools without the numbers shooting up.  Let me go see how long ago they sent the kids back. I agree that all this talk about masks, and for that matter distance learning, are things you can legitimately talk about for older students. I have a 1st grader, and both the idea of her wearing a mask all day and the reality of her "distance learning" with parents who work full time, are ridiculous.
> 
> I'm really interested in Sweden, who never really locked down. Their death rate per capita is higher than ours, but somehow their medical system is able to accommodate it. And that's really what it's about, isn't it? That's a real question, as I'm confused. Because the talk is always about flattening the curve, not reducing the area under the curve. Meaning, we spread the deaths out over time, but ultimately don't much reduce the number of deaths overall. Except in the sense that you avoid deaths that are caused by the medical system simply not being able to accommodate everyone at that time. So that as long as your medical system can accommodate the number of hospitalizations, you don't lock down, because the assumption is that locking down buys you no further benefit; the same number of people die either way.
> 
> I'll be really interested in seeing the analyses of  Sweden vs. Denmark's and Finland's responses (and the world's) responses. I mean, when we look back at it, to see if the number of overall deaths from covid was likely decreased by social distancing, or just spread out over time.



I also read that Sweden’s death per capita is higher than USA’s! The whole thing is fascinating. I wish we had some Swedish members who could weigh in on what’s going on over there. I think FlowerHair is from there but I haven’t seen her post in quite a while.


----------



## nyeredzi

oneastrocurlie said:


> I think it's too early to tell. People can be declining for weeks and weeks before they ultimately die. People might just now be displaying symptoms if they even have symptoms and aren't just passing it around unknowingly. Then those people will take longer to get sick or pass away.
> 
> I've read of you take out NYC's numbers, the US numbers aren't decreasing overall.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com./interactive/2020/05/06/opinion/coronavirus-deaths-statistics.html
> 
> At this rate there won't be a second wave. We'll never get out the first one.


That is interesting. Though I feel it's a bit of a cheat to say cases aren't going down if you remove big cities. Big cities are part of America. They certainly wouldn't remove big cities from analyses of the national cases going up, why remove them from the analyses of the national cases going down? Hotspots are shifting, yes, but how does that negate national numbers going down?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

nyeredzi said:


> That is interesting. Though I feel it's a bit of a cheat to say cases aren't going down if you remove big cities. Big cities are part of America. They certainly wouldn't remove big cities from analyses of the national cases going up, why remove them from the analyses of the national cases going down? Hotspots are shifting, yes, but how does that negate national numbers going down?



I think it's important to point out. Because if majority of us have numbers that aren't decreasing and people start traveling thinking "oh the numbers are down" then up the curve we all go.


----------



## dicapr

nyeredzi said:


> Also interestingly, Georgia partially opened about 3 weeks ago and we don't see a big increase with them. Maybe it will take some time to see it, I don't know. I heard a report that cases were up there, but when I went to the NYTimes tracker, where I track cases everyday, I didn't see that. Particularly with deaths. Numbers of cases will go up the more testing you do. But deaths are a bit more reliable, and those look roughly the same
> 
> View attachment 459207
> 
> Also, I find it interesting the reporting of deaths. You can see the weeks in the spikes. Saturday and Sunday reportings are low, probably because people aren't processing the death certificates on the weekend. Then there's a big spike on Mondays when they process them.



you won’t see much right now. There is a 2 week incubation to consider. The first 2 weeks reflect how well people did under the stay home order. Only 1 week of data will reflect the infection rate of re-opening.


----------



## awhyley

werenumber2 said:


> I also read that Sweden’s death per capita is higher than USA’s! The whole thing is fascinating. I wish we had some Swedish members who could weigh in on what’s going on over there. I think FlowerHair is from there but I haven’t seen her post in quite a while.



Based on the numbers below, it's true, but I'm not sure whether pre capita numbers are fair, since Sweden has 10mil poeple, compared to the US's 330 million.  There are approx. 3,300 dead in Sweden compared to 80,000 in the United States (link below).



Link: https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104709/coronavirus-deaths-worldwide-per-million-inhabitants/

(eta: I am wondering what's happening over there though, (and how Flowerhair is doing).  I don't see her on the member listing anymore when I tried to tag.   Has anyone been in touch with her?)


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^ How many tested positive?


----------



## nyeredzi

awhyley said:


> Based on the numbers below, it's true, but I'm not sure whether pre capita numbers are fair, since Sweden has 10mil poeple, compared to the US's 330 million.  There are approx. 3,300 dead in Sweden compared to 80,000 in the United States (link below).
> 
> View attachment 459217
> 
> Link: https://www.statista.com/statistics/1104709/coronavirus-deaths-worldwide-per-million-inhabitants/
> 
> (eta: I am wondering what's happening over there though, (and how Flowerhair is doing).  I don't see her on the member listing anymore when I tried to tag.   Has anyone been in touch with her?)


I'd consider per capita rates to be more fair than raw numbers. You'd expect a country with more people to have more deaths. And more resources to handle them, just by raw numbers. There are actually several countries with higher death rates per capita than the US. All in Europe, I think.


----------



## vevster

werenumber2 said:


> I also read that Sweden’s death per capita is higher than USA’s! The whole thing is fascinating. I wish we had some Swedish members who could weigh in on what’s going on over there. I think FlowerHair is from there but I haven’t seen her post in quite a while.


Isn't Sweden doing the Herd thing?  No social distancing, no masks, no shelter in place.  They are just living their lives....


----------



## werenumber2

vevster said:


> Isn't Sweden doing the Herd thing?  No social distancing, no masks, no shelter in place.  They are just living their lives....



Yep. 

Those Belgium stats @awhyley posted are wild though! That’s a lot of casualties for their population size


----------



## MzRhonda

dicapr said:


> you won’t see much right now. There is a 2 week incubation to consider. The first 2 weeks reflect how well people did under the stay home order. Only 1 week of data will reflect the infection rate of re-opening.


Plus the time it takes to get your test results back


----------



## nycutiepie

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Absolutely.   Yes add K2 if you can but I know it might be tricky to find it.  Also don't quote me but my opinion is the vitamin d level needs to be up to minimum 30 ng/ml  (I believe one should hit for 50 or so) before you get the c19.  If you test positive, add NAC immediately.   In fact just have some at home anytime you get a respiratory or any type of illness.


Quick question on the NAC. I see 2 types (1 has 2 other items) on Amazon. Please let me know which you suggest based on these pics. TIA and you ladies are keeping me prepared.


----------



## discodumpling

Covid -19 the gift that keeps on giving. Now it's the babies. Currently 50 cases (and counting)of some mystery illness affecting the children of NYC. Thus far they're saying it's related to Corona virus, but its early yet. Who knows what we're really dealing with. Curious to see if this manifests around the country and around the globe. Lawd help us.


----------



## Reinventing21

Permanent disqualification tho? Hmm.There might be  more to this mess than we know.



Layluh said:


> HOMEPAGESubscribe
> *The US military is barring anyone who was hospitalized due to COVID-19 from enlisting*
> 
> Rosie Perper and Ryan Pickrell
> May 8, 2020, 1:39 PM
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool/Getty Images_
> 
> _A military recruitment memo sent out by the US Military Entrance Processing Command (MEPCOM) stated that individuals who have tested positive for COVID-19 will not be allowed to join the military — even after they recover._
> _According to the memo, which was widely circulating on social media and was first reported on by Military Times on Wednesday, new recruits with a confirmed diagnosis will be "permanently disqualified" from enlisting._
> _A defense official told Insider that the memo was "interim" guidance that was updated Wednesday. The updated guidance says that only those who were hospitalized following a COVID-19 diagnosis will be barred from enlisting._
> _Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories._
> *
> New guidance from the US military will bar individuals who have been hospitalized by COVID-19 from enlisting, a defense official told Insider, clarifying the situation after a memo with interim guidance suggesting that anyone who at any point had the virus would be disqualified from military service surfaced online.
> 
> The initial guidance, a military recruitment memo from US Military Entrance Processing Command (MEPCOM) circulating on social media and first reported on by Military Times on Wednesday, said that a COVID-19 diagnosis, even after recovery, would be considered disqualifying.
> 
> The memo stated that all 65 Military Entrance Processing Stations (MEPS) across the country will medically evaluate all potential recruits, who will be required to have their temperature taken and complete a screening survey.
> 
> The document says that "a reported history of confirmed COVID-19 will be annotated as 'Considered Disqualifying'" and documented on their medical report. It adds that during the medical history interview or examination part of their application, "a history of COVID-19 confirmed by either a laboratory test or clinician diagnosis, is permanently disqualifying."*


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

nycutiepie said:


> View attachment 459221 View attachment 459219
> Quick question on the NAC. I see 2 types (1 has 2 other items) on Amazon. Please let me know which you suggest based on these pics. TIA and you ladies are keeping me prepared.


Both.  I prefer plain NAC because when not feeling well you can take slightly more than instructed on the bottle.  Trace elements are needed but like it's name, you don't want to go too high on them due to side effects.  Research the recommended max for the trace elements and compare to the bottle.  

*not medical advice


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


>


.
I hope the people are getting their daily vitamin D.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was on a Zoom meeting regarding re-opening a business outside California and I am convinced that the average American gets their news on Covid from reddit, twitter and Instagram.   Several people, from their own self diagnosis believe they had the virus back in January and feel like they shouldn't have to wear masks because they are now immune.    Also, more than one person said out loud that as long as people had masks they didn't have to do "the six foot thing".
> 
> I sat on that call ready to pull myself into the fetal position and repeat "Everybody is going to die".   If I had pants on, I might have.


What idiots. If it comes up...you will clear the room if you remind them that like the Influenzavirus, one can have the Coronavirus several times. There is no immunity as we haven't really had several mutations like Influenza A and B and the others. Ugh....I am sorry you had to sit through that.


----------



## awhyley

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^ How many tested positive?



Hi, sorry for the delay.  We had an island wide blackout for a few hours. Just got back on.

For Sweden - 27,272
For United States - 1,404,916

Link: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/sweden/
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us



nyeredzi said:


> I'd consider per capita rates to be more fair than raw numbers. You'd expect a country with more people to have more deaths. And more resources to handle them, just by raw numbers. There are actually several countries with higher death rates per capita than the US. All in Europe, I think.



Understood.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Wrong thread.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Trace elements are needed but like it's name, you don't want to go too high on them due to side effects.


I agree with your point, but I feel that claims of vitamin toxicity are generally over stated. Selenium is an immune boosting mineral so I'm sure it was placed in the formula in a thought out amount.

I see both sides.


----------



## discodumpling

I got chicken!! I did an early morning grocery run and got chicken y'all! There was no line and the meat department was putting out ALL the meats! 
I'm also happy to report that the grocery dude says the supply chain is secure and there are no foreseeable food shortages! ...but I still over-shopped. Cause I really freaked out the other day when we had naah piece of poultry in the house! 
...just a little joy in the morning for yall☺


----------



## awhyley

discodumpling said:


> I got chicken!! I did an early morning grocery run and got chicken y'all! There was no line and the meat department was putting out ALL the meats!
> I'm also happy to report that the grocery dude says the supply chain is secure and there are no foreseeable food shortages! ...but I still over-shopped. Cause I really freaked out the other day when we had naah piece of poultry in the house!
> ...just a little joy in the morning for yall☺



You sound like me yesterday when I got 6lbs of chicken for $5! 
(I'm sure it's less over there, but I was very happy too).


----------



## Everything Zen

dicapr said:


> you won’t see much right now. There is a 2 week incubation to consider. The first 2 weeks reflect how well people did under the stay home order. Only 1 week of data will reflect the infection rate of re-opening.



Also- just because a state opened back up a lot of people and businesses are still choosing to shelter in place, social distance and use common sense.


----------



## Everything Zen

discodumpling said:


> I got chicken!! I did an early morning grocery run and got chicken y'all! There was no line and the meat department was putting out ALL the meats!
> I'm also happy to report that the grocery dude says the supply chain is secure and there are no foreseeable food shortages! ...but I still over-shopped. Cause I really freaked out the other day when we had naah piece of poultry in the house!
> ...just a little joy in the morning for yall☺



You sound like my dad when he got 6 baby back ribs after coming up empty at Sam’s and then standing in line at Costco’s  He’s been looking for days. 

I am so happy that he got them for Memorial Day- bless his heart.


----------



## B_Phlyy

discodumpling said:


> I got chicken!! I did an early morning grocery run and got chicken y'all! There was no line and the meat department was putting out ALL the meats!
> I'm also happy to report that the grocery dude says the supply chain is secure and there are no foreseeable food shortages! ...but I still over-shopped. Cause I really freaked out the other day when we had naah piece of poultry in the house!
> ...just a little joy in the morning for yall☺



So so happy for you! I know the joy of finally find the chicken. 

One of the Tyson chicken plants in my state is closed so chicken is getting a bit hard to come by in some places. My brother works at Walmart and said they haven't had fresh chicken in about 2 weeks. I live on the border of a major city so I'm good. Beef prices are going up too. Me and DH have a supply run scheduled for Saturday morning.


----------



## vevster

Because my cousin couldn't find chicken, I bought 2 packs in her honor.  I made the most amazing smothered chicken thighs from a new recipe.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Secured an extra freezer finally! All the stores have been out of stock for a while. This one is coming from a friend who moved out of state and didn't take his appliances.

Now I'm still waiting on a bread maker that should be delivered in "mid June."


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Good morning ladies.   Just want to again encourage to get that vitamin D up with vit D3/K2 supplements or vit D3, sun (it's getting warmer and that is a very good thing),  and foods such as fish.  

Boost immune with Vitamin D!


----------



## Everything Zen

vevster said:


> Because my cousin couldn't find chicken, I bought 2 packs in her honor.  I made the most amazing smothered chicken thighs from a new recipe.



recipe please


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> recipe please





> 4 (8 oz) chicken thighs
> 1 tsp paprika
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 1/2 a package of bacon cut into ½ inch pieces
> ⅓ cup chicken broth
> 4 oz sliced mushrooms
> ¼ cup heavy whipping cream (or for non dairy use coconut cream)
> 2 scallions, chopped finely
> Direction
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees
> Season chicken thighs on both sides with paprika, salt and pepper
> Cook bacon in a pan over medium heat until browned and place on a plate for later.
> Place chicken thighs in the same pan with the bacon grease and cook for 3-4 minutes each side.
> Place in the oven and cook for about 25 minutes
> Cook mushroom in some of the bacon grease and broth. Once the mushrooms are cooked add the bacon and cream stir to combine. Salt and pepper to taste if necessary.
> Take the chicken out of the oven and return to the stove, Let simmer for 2-3 more minutes on medium heat add chicken broth/mushroom/ bacon mixture (the smothering)
> add your scallions and serve!


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Good morning ladies.   Just want to again encourage to get that vitamin D up with vit D3/K2 supplements or vit D3, sun (it's getting warmer and that is a very good thing),  and foods such as fish.
> 
> Boost immune with Vitamin D!


It's not just D it is the trifecta: D, C and ZINC


----------



## vevster

Cases went up today in NY.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

nycutiepie said:


> View attachment 459221 View attachment 459219
> Quick question on the NAC. I see 2 types (1 has 2 other items) on Amazon. Please let me know which you suggest based on these pics. TIA and you ladies are keeping me prepared.


I'm not familiar with NAC. What's it good for?


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm not familiar with NAC. What's it good for?


It’s a precursor to glutathione. Good for lungs.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## MzRhonda

awhyley said:


> You sound like me yesterday when I got 6lbs of chicken for $5!
> (I'm sure it's less over there, but I was very happy too).


She sounds like me yesterday when I finally found paper towels only 1 per customer so I went to several stores came home with 6


----------



## Ganjababy

I love smothered chicken. The best smothered chicken I’ve made was from a maya angelou recipe. It’s such a comfort food. 





vevster said:


> Because my cousin couldn't find chicken, I bought 2 packs in her honor.  I made the most amazing smothered chicken thighs from a new recipe.


----------



## shahala

In case anyone is interested, there is free testing available here.

Appointments are made through Northwell and then you can be tested at the church.


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> Cases went up today in NY.



There were 3 -4 publized mass gatherings that did occur 2-3 weeks ago. Could be from that?


----------



## Layluh

Well my company got a 400,000 mask donation from China today.

Also, I was on the phone with one of our vendors who I told this info to and they were like "oh cool, can we send you guys a donation too?" So I just secured a donation on my own to our company.


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> I agree with your point, but I feel that claims of vitamin toxicity are generally over stated. Selenium is an immune boosting mineral so I'm sure it was placed in the formula in a thought out amount.
> 
> I see both sides.


The one with Selenium has more reviews. People with asthma and bronchitis claim they get some relief relatively quickly after taking it. I think I’ll go with the plain old NAC because my multi probably has  selenium.

I’m only planning on taking it if I get any Upper respiratory symptoms.


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> There were 3 -4 publized mass gatherings that did occur 2-3 weeks ago. Could be from that?


Not just that. I had to go to Manhattan today and there were soooo many cars. I’ve been expecting this.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

1/2 pack of bacon!!!  yasssssssss. that would be all the bacon I can have for the month .
I don't have all the ingredients but when I get them imma make this.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yamilee21

vevster said:


> Cases went up today in NY.


Right on track... 10-11 days after that beautiful warm weekend, when so many people were out, without masks.


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Few appear more anxious about states reopening than black Americans



As many states across the country make moves to open back up, no community seems more unsupportive of the decision than black Americans — one of the groups disproportionately harmed by the coronavirus and the economic downturn that came with it.

Despite public health officials warning that reopening is likely to lead to a surge of new infections, most states are easing restrictions on businesses and social activities, allowing at least 100 million people to begin moving around freely again.

This is concerning for many black Americans, a group that in the most recent CNN poll revealed that a majority of black adults — 54 percent — knew someone who had been diagnosed with coronavirus. The number of white adults who knew someone diagnosed with coronavirus was less than 40 percent.

And, according to the latest Washington Post-Ipsos poll, nearly 3 in 4 — 74 percent — of adults surveyed think the United States should keep trying to slow the spread of the virus, even if that means keeping many businesses closed. The percentage of black Americans who feel the same is 9 in 10.

This isn’t surprising, considering how devastating the virus’s impact on black America has been.

A study by Amfar, the Foundation for Aids Research, recently showed that disproportionately black counties have been home to more than half — 52 percent — of the coronavirus cases and more than half — 58 percent — of the deaths from covid-19, the disease the virus causes. The authors released the study with the hope that it could shape the decision-making process involving reopening businesses.

“It’s clear that there’s a disproportionate impact of covid-19 diagnoses and deaths among African Americans,” Gregorio Millett, vice president of Amfar, told The Post’s Vanessa Williams. “All of my colleagues fear that with these policies to open up communities, that the brunt of the covid-19 epidemic is not going to be borne equally on all communities, that we will likely see greater covid-19 deaths as well as cases in African American communities.” 

One argument in support of reopening businesses is that doing so might benefit black Americans — a group that has been deeply affected by the economic downturn. According to another recent Post-Ipsos poll, 16 percent of black Americans report being laid off or furloughed since the outbreak began in the United States. The number is 11 percent for white Americans.

And the most recent jobs numbers showed that the black unemployment rate is 16.7 percent — two points higher than the overall unemployment rate, according to the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics.

But opening businesses in communities that do not have the health-care infrastructure to respond to an expected spike in cases — which is the case in many predominantly black neighborhoods — appears to cause great discomfort for some in a community that is arguably suffering most from the coronavirus.

Anthony S. Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, has acknowledged the virus’s harmful impact on black communities, and at a Senate hearing Tuesday warned of a possible escalation of cases if states are opened too quickly.

“If some areas, cities, states or what have you, jump over those various checkpoints and prematurely open up without having the capability of being able to respond effectively and efficiently, my concern is that we will start to see little spikes that might turn into outbreaks,” he said. “I have been very clear in my message — to try, to the best extent possible, to go by the guidelines, which have been very well thought-out and very well delineated.” 

Moving forward with reopening could potentially harm black Americans most. As states across the country attempt to return to normal under varying degrees of caution to help protect residents from contracting and dying from the coronavirus, black Americans will probably be watching the decision-making processes of their political leaders closely as they attempt to make the best decisions for themselves.

110 Comments



Eugene Scott
Eugene Scott writes about identity politics for The Fix. He was previously a breaking news reporter at CNN Politics.Follow

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-about-states-reopening-than-black-americans/


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Just Talking in a Confined Space Could Spread the Virus



By Joel Achenbach  
May 13 at 7:13 PM ET 

Ordinary speech can emit small respiratory droplets that linger in the air for at least eight minutes and potentially much longer, according to a study published Wednesday that could help explain why infections of the coronavirus so often cluster in nursing homes, households, conferences, cruise ships and other confined spaces with limited air circulation. 

The report, from researchers at the National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases and the University of Pennsylvania, was published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, a peer-reviewed journal. It is based on an experiment that used laser light to study the number of small respiratory droplets emitted through human speech. 

The answer: a lot. 

“Highly sensitive laser light scattering observations have revealed that loud speech can emit thousands of oral fluid droplets per second,” the report states.  (Sergio Moraes/Reuters)  

Previous research has shown large outbreaks of coronavirus infections in a call center in South Korea where workers were in proximity and in a crowded restaurant in China, and such events have led some experts to suspect that the highly contagious virus can spread through small aerosol droplets. That remains the subject of research and debate, and for now, the consensus among infectious disease experts is the virus is typically spread through large respiratory droplets. 

This new study did not involve the coronavirus or any other virus, but instead looked at how people generate respiratory droplets when they speak. The experiment did not look at large droplets but instead focused on small droplets that can linger in the air much longer. These droplets still could potentially contain enough virus particles to represent an infectious dose, the authors said. 

Louder speech produces more droplets, they note. The paper estimates that one minute of “loud speaking” generates “at least 1,000 virion-containing droplet nuclei that remain airborne” for more than eight minutes. 

“This direct visualization demonstrates how normal speech generates airborne droplets that can remain suspended for tens of minutes or longer and are eminently capable of transmitting disease in confined spaces,” the authors write.

 A video showing the laser experiment was circulating early last month through social media even as public health officials were weighing whether to recommend that people wear facial coverings. At the time, the National Institutes of Health cautioned that the research was “very preliminary” and should not be relied upon as a basis for public health measures. 

Soon thereafter, however, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommended facial coverings in public places where social distancing could not easily be maintained. 

“This study is the most accurate measure of the size, number and frequency of droplets that leave the mouth during a normal conversation and shower any listeners within range,” said Benjamin Neuman, a virologist at Texas A&M University-Texarkana who was not involved in the research.

 “This study doesn’t directly test whether the virus can be transmitted by talking, but it builds a strong circumstantial case that droplets produced in a normal close conversation would be large enough and frequent enough to create a high risk of spreading SARS-CoV-2 or any other respiratory virus between people who are not wearing face masks,” Neuman said. 

“Speech creates droplets that breathing alone does not. That much is clear,” said Andrew Noymer, a University of California at Irvine epidemiologist who also was not part of the new research. “Big mouths of the world, beware. You’re putting the rest of us at risk.”  

Joel Achenbach covers science and politics for the National desk. He has been a staff writer for The Post since 1990.   

Democracy Dies in Darkness

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...293ba2-9557-11ea-82b4-c8db161ff6e5_story.html


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Doctors express glimmers of hope as they try out new approaches against coronavirus



By 
Ariana Eunjung Cha 
May 13, 2020 at 5:09 p.m. EDT


Jose Pascual, a critical care doctor at the University of Pennsylvania Health System, recalled those first, mad days treating the sick when he had little to offer beyond hunches and Hail Marys. Each new day brought bizarre new complications of the coronavirus that defied textbook treatments.

“We were flying blind,” he said. “There is nothing more disturbing for me as a doctor.”

Now, for the first time since a wave of patients flooded their emergency rooms in March, Pascual and others on the front lines are expressing a feeling they say they haven’t felt in a long time — glimmers of hope. They say they have devised a toolbox, albeit a limited and imperfect one, of drugs and therapies many believe give today’s patients a better shot at survival than those who came only a few weeks before.

To be clear, these are not therapies proved to kill or stop the virus. They range from protocols to diagnose and treat dangerous, but sometimes invisible, breathing problems that can be an early warning of covid-19 in some people, to efforts to reduce the illness’s severity or length. At this stage, they are still experimental approaches by doctors desperate to find ways to help gravely ill people and throwing everything they can think of at the problem.

The menu of treatment options, tried singly and increasingly in combination, includes the blood plasma of covid-19 survivors, a rich source of antibodies that may help neutralize the virus; drugs to suppress the body’s own immune response, which some believe goes into hyperdrive as it tries to fight an invader; anticoagulants, which decrease the risk of deadly clots, and finally, antivirals, such as remdesivir, the Gilead Sciences drugthat recently won approval for emergency use from the Food and Drug Administration.

Randomized clinical trials are necessary to confirm early anecdotal data, with the results probably months away. But doctors say they believe they are seeing some positive results from these and other things they have learned through trial and error these past 10 weeks.

Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.

“Things changed almost completely, from knowing nothing at all and going on hearsay from Milan, Seoul and Wuhan — to saying, ‘Well, this is something we know we can do,'" Pascual said.

The World Health Organization also sounded a note of optimism on Tuesday, saying it sees “potentially positive data” in four or five coronavirus treatments and planned additional studies to be able to make recommendations. “We do have some treatments that seem to be in very early studies limiting the severity or the length of the illness,” spokeswoman Margaret Harris said.

While doctors are still a long way from having a full picture of the virus and its effects, “it is a different world today,” said David Reich, a cardiac anesthesiologist and president of Mount Sinai Hospital in New York City.

_[__Doctors keep discovering new ways the coronavirus attacks the body__]_

Doctors warn against reopening too soon | Voices from the Pandemic

As some states began to reopen in late April, New York doctors who saw a decline in coronavirus patients said lifting social distancing could reverse progress. (Joyce Koh/The Washington Post)
*A stream of small discoveries*
Medicine as a field evolves slowly. But during the pandemic, months have been compressed into days, decades into weeks. The knowledge accumulated during the past couple of months was due not to a single eureka moment but rather a steady stream of small discoveries.

Yogen Kanthi, an assistant professor of cardiology at the University of Michigan, said the medical community has “a much better idea of what are the major contributors to death and are moving into the next phase of trying some more targeted treatments.”

As doctors have begun thinking of covid-19 as an illness that causes both clotting and inflammation problems*,* he said, the research has pivoted in new directions.

“Is there one medication that is going to do all that? My gut tells me it’s more a combination of things,” he said.

Kanthi and his rheumatology colleagues who focus on immune issues are launching a study that will look at various combinations of anti-inflammatory drugs and blood thinners to find out whether they work better together, as well as their optimal timing, dosage and mix.

_[__Blood thinners show promise for boosting the survival chances of the sickest covid patients__]_

One medication that has shown promise is a heartburn drug that contains the active ingredient in Pepcid. A study of 1,536 patients found those who took it were more likely to survive, but researchers cautioned it could have been just a coincidence.

A study published last week in the Lancetfound a combination of three antiviral drugs — separately used to treat HIV, hepatitis C and multiple sclerosis — appeared to hasten recovery in some patients.

While the status of certain drugs has been elevated, numerous others — including those with toxic effects that could have been hurting patients — have been largely ruled out. This includes the use of hydroxychloroquine — the anti-malarial drug touted by President Trump and given to coronavirus patients at many medical centers, even by doctors skeptical of the evidence but who had nothing else to offer.






A thermal camera monitor shows the body temperatures of passengers waiting to board planes at Seoul's Gimpo International Airport April 29. (Ahn Young-Joon/AP) 
*‘Curveballs’*
Warnings in February about covid-19 from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention described a “pneumonia-like” illness making its way around the world. The health agency highlighted three symptoms: fever, coughing and shortness of breath. These first communications, used as part of the criteria for testing and as the basis for hospital preparations, reflected what was known at the time but sent the whole medical response awry.

Pascual recalled that as the five Penn Medicine hospitals readied themselves for a surge, they focused on the lungs. Ventilators were lined up in neat rows. Extra staff was called in to train on emergency treatment of breathing complications.

But as the ICUs filled with covid-19 patients, surprised doctors began to see dysfunction in other organs: Kidneys. Liver. Intestines. Skin. Even the brain. Pascual called them “curveballs,” and there were a lot of them.

_[__‘Frostbite’ toes and other peculiar rashes may be signs of hidden coronavirus infection, especially in the young__]_

It was the same at medical centers in other parts of the United States.

In New York, Reich was doing rounds at the hospital just as its patient load was accelerating, and a critical care doctor grabbed him in the hallway talking about how strange it was the tubes in kidney machines were clogging. A few days later, he heard from a lung specialist who was seeing an unusual pattern of high carbon dioxide levels in patients, even after giving them large amounts of oxygen. Then, a neurosurgeon called in about unusual clots in patients in their 30s and 40s.

_[__Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes__]_

About 200 miles north at Brigham and Women’s Hospital in Boston, Mandeep Mehra, medical director of the heart center, and his colleagues discussed what he called “an interesting dichotomy with this infection.”

The vast majority, an estimated 80 to 85 percent, of people appear to fight it off without hospitalization while 15 to 20 percent become very ill.

“The main question is who are these people and how can we predict them,” Mehra said. “Very clearly, a few facts began to emerge, which is this disease is not just a disease of the virus. Something else peculiar happens to the human body where it creates a dis-regulated response.”





Places are marked for social distancing at the entrance to a market for agricultural produce in Mumbai. (Rajanish Kakade/AP) 
*Improvisations*
Some of the ways doctors may be saving more lives involve simple changes to protocols that have been blown up and reinvented to reflect the idiosyncrasies of a new disease.

One of the most important involves diagnosing dangerous but often hidden lung problems.

_[__‘Second-week crash’ is time of peril for some covid-19 patients__]_

Many doctors, nurses and EMTs have described being unsettled by patients showing up deathly sick yet without obvious signs of breathing trouble. Patients with “silent hypoxia” may have alarmingly low oxygen levels but show no shortness of breath. The problem results in pneumonia when the lungs are not getting enough oxygen but carbon dioxide is still being expelled. In the beginning, many of these patients were dismissed by primary care doctors as having mild cases — until their bodies became so starved of oxygen they lost consciousness and died. Now doctors are advising anyone suspected of having covid-19 to use oximeters that clip onto the fingers to assess the saturation of oxygen in their blood, and staff at some nursing homes are using them regularly to monitor their residents.

Physicians also have improvised new approaches to boost breathing support, including how ventilators are used.

One key finding is that a simple procedure of flipping patients on their sides or stomachs in a process known as “proning” — which relieves weight or pressure on the lungs — could return some people’s oxygen levels to normal. Doctors have said they believe this allowed a number of patients to avoid being put on ventilators. Once people are put on the breathing machines, complications can ensue, and it requires many more medications and staff to keep them alive.

Many hospitals also have overhauled the timing, concentration and flow of oxygen they use on patients, and some swear moving the timing of when they put patients on ventilators — whether earlier or later than they might have in the past — has made a difference.

Physicians also said they realized some patients were experiencing respiratory distress because their throats were inflamed and causing problems with ventilator tubes. This was easily fixed with steroids that reduce swelling.

A paper published by Mehra in the New England Journal of Medicine showed ACE inhibitors, a drug used by millions of Americans to control blood pressure but which was stopped on many hospitalized patients due to worries it could exacerbate their illness, appeared to be safe when used on those patients, at least.

Other discoveries have been grimmer.

A number of centers began to see dangerous heart rhythm readings in patients who were on hydroxychloroquine and who subsequently died. Many of these patients were critically ill with multiple organs affected, so the exact cause of death was unclear. But doctors were concerned enough that they backed off use of the drug weeks before a Veteran’s Administration study showed a higher risk of death, and the Food and Drug Administration warned against its use on Apr. 30.

Meanwhile, the results of tests of various drugs have come in quick succession: An HIV drug by AbbVie showed no improvement in a 199-patient clinical trial. An arthritis drug by Regeneron and Sanofi produced similarly disappointing results.

Some theorize early failures of some drugs that target a hyperactive inflammatory response may be because those drugs tend to suppress just one in a broad category of cytokines, or proteins important in cell signaling. “It was like playing whack a mole,” explained the University of Michigan’s Kanthi. “You block one cytokine and then another one pops up.”

One challenge to therapies for covid-19, Pascual said, is that the havoc caused by the virus seems to last a long time — in some patients two, three or even six weeks. Critically ill patients may need many different treatments in that period to stay alive — blood pressure medications for the heart, dialysis for their kidneys, ventilators for breathing. If they can be kept stable for that length of time until doctors can remove the support of machines, he said, more patients just might have a chance.

“The reassuring thing is this virus, like others, eventually burns out,” Pascual said. “In the end, it’s a waiting game.”

*Read more:*

Children are falling ill with perplexing inflammatory syndrome thought to be linked to covid-19

‘Frostbite’ toes and other peculiar rashes may be signs of hidden coronavirus infection, especially in the young

Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes

1.3k Comments



Ariana Eunjung Cha
Ariana Eunjung Cha is a national reporter. She has previously served as The Post's bureau chief in Shanghai and San Francisco, and as a correspondent in Baghdad.


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> Not just that. I had to go to Manhattan today and there were soooo many cars. I’ve been expecting this.



I am in lower Manhattan. The streets are packed with cars there are no parking spots.  My parking garage is now almost full and in April there was only about 7 cars. Many people are working. people are out daily walking and jogging everywhere. There is a lot of traffic too. It is still moving traffic with very few traffic jams.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> I am in lower Manhattan. The streets are packed with cars there are no parking spots.  My parking garage is now almost full and in April there was only about 7 cars. Many people are working. people are out daily walking and jogging everywhere. There is a lot of traffic too. It is still moving traffic with very few traffic jams.


Exactly.


----------



## vevster

No mention of antiviral minerals and vitamins.    I hope this works for whoever believes in American Medicine !



meka72 said:


> Spoiler: Doctors express glimmers of hope as they try out new approaches against coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> By
> Ariana Eunjung Cha
> May 13, 2020 at 5:09 p.m. EDT
> 
> 
> Jose Pascual, a critical care doctor at the University of Pennsylvania Health System, recalled those first, mad days treating the sick when he had little to offer beyond hunches and Hail Marys. Each new day brought bizarre new complications of the coronavirus that defied textbook treatments.
> 
> “We were flying blind,” he said. “There is nothing more disturbing for me as a doctor.”
> 
> Now, for the first time since a wave of patients flooded their emergency rooms in March, Pascual and others on the front lines are expressing a feeling they say they haven’t felt in a long time — glimmers of hope. They say they have devised a toolbox, albeit a limited and imperfect one, of drugs and therapies many believe give today’s patients a better shot at survival than those who came only a few weeks before.
> 
> To be clear, these are not therapies proved to kill or stop the virus. They range from protocols to diagnose and treat dangerous, but sometimes invisible, breathing problems that can be an early warning of covid-19 in some people, to efforts to reduce the illness’s severity or length. At this stage, they are still experimental approaches by doctors desperate to find ways to help gravely ill people and throwing everything they can think of at the problem.
> 
> The menu of treatment options, tried singly and increasingly in combination, includes the blood plasma of covid-19 survivors, a rich source of antibodies that may help neutralize the virus; drugs to suppress the body’s own immune response, which some believe goes into hyperdrive as it tries to fight an invader; anticoagulants, which decrease the risk of deadly clots, and finally, antivirals, such as remdesivir, the Gilead Sciences drugthat recently won approval for emergency use from the Food and Drug Administration.
> 
> Randomized clinical trials are necessary to confirm early anecdotal data, with the results probably months away. But doctors say they believe they are seeing some positive results from these and other things they have learned through trial and error these past 10 weeks.
> 
> Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.
> 
> “Things changed almost completely, from knowing nothing at all and going on hearsay from Milan, Seoul and Wuhan — to saying, ‘Well, this is something we know we can do,'" Pascual said.
> 
> The World Health Organization also sounded a note of optimism on Tuesday, saying it sees “potentially positive data” in four or five coronavirus treatments and planned additional studies to be able to make recommendations. “We do have some treatments that seem to be in very early studies limiting the severity or the length of the illness,” spokeswoman Margaret Harris said.
> 
> While doctors are still a long way from having a full picture of the virus and its effects, “it is a different world today,” said David Reich, a cardiac anesthesiologist and president of Mount Sinai Hospital in New York City.
> 
> _[__Doctors keep discovering new ways the coronavirus attacks the body__]_
> 
> Doctors warn against reopening too soon | Voices from the Pandemic
> 
> As some states began to reopen in late April, New York doctors who saw a decline in coronavirus patients said lifting social distancing could reverse progress. (Joyce Koh/The Washington Post)
> *A stream of small discoveries*
> Medicine as a field evolves slowly. But during the pandemic, months have been compressed into days, decades into weeks. The knowledge accumulated during the past couple of months was due not to a single eureka moment but rather a steady stream of small discoveries.
> 
> Yogen Kanthi, an assistant professor of cardiology at the University of Michigan, said the medical community has “a much better idea of what are the major contributors to death and are moving into the next phase of trying some more targeted treatments.”
> 
> As doctors have begun thinking of covid-19 as an illness that causes both clotting and inflammation problems*,* he said, the research has pivoted in new directions.
> 
> “Is there one medication that is going to do all that? My gut tells me it’s more a combination of things,” he said.
> 
> Kanthi and his rheumatology colleagues who focus on immune issues are launching a study that will look at various combinations of anti-inflammatory drugs and blood thinners to find out whether they work better together, as well as their optimal timing, dosage and mix.
> 
> _[__Blood thinners show promise for boosting the survival chances of the sickest covid patients__]_
> 
> One medication that has shown promise is a heartburn drug that contains the active ingredient in Pepcid. A study of 1,536 patients found those who took it were more likely to survive, but researchers cautioned it could have been just a coincidence.
> 
> A study published last week in the Lancetfound a combination of three antiviral drugs — separately used to treat HIV, hepatitis C and multiple sclerosis — appeared to hasten recovery in some patients.
> 
> While the status of certain drugs has been elevated, numerous others — including those with toxic effects that could have been hurting patients — have been largely ruled out. This includes the use of hydroxychloroquine — the anti-malarial drug touted by President Trump and given to coronavirus patients at many medical centers, even by doctors skeptical of the evidence but who had nothing else to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thermal camera monitor shows the body temperatures of passengers waiting to board planes at Seoul's Gimpo International Airport April 29. (Ahn Young-Joon/AP)
> *‘Curveballs’*
> Warnings in February about covid-19 from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention described a “pneumonia-like” illness making its way around the world. The health agency highlighted three symptoms: fever, coughing and shortness of breath. These first communications, used as part of the criteria for testing and as the basis for hospital preparations, reflected what was known at the time but sent the whole medical response awry.
> 
> Pascual recalled that as the five Penn Medicine hospitals readied themselves for a surge, they focused on the lungs. Ventilators were lined up in neat rows. Extra staff was called in to train on emergency treatment of breathing complications.
> 
> But as the ICUs filled with covid-19 patients, surprised doctors began to see dysfunction in other organs: Kidneys. Liver. Intestines. Skin. Even the brain. Pascual called them “curveballs,” and there were a lot of them.
> 
> _[__‘Frostbite’ toes and other peculiar rashes may be signs of hidden coronavirus infection, especially in the young__]_
> 
> It was the same at medical centers in other parts of the United States.
> 
> In New York, Reich was doing rounds at the hospital just as its patient load was accelerating, and a critical care doctor grabbed him in the hallway talking about how strange it was the tubes in kidney machines were clogging. A few days later, he heard from a lung specialist who was seeing an unusual pattern of high carbon dioxide levels in patients, even after giving them large amounts of oxygen. Then, a neurosurgeon called in about unusual clots in patients in their 30s and 40s.
> 
> _[__Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes__]_
> 
> About 200 miles north at Brigham and Women’s Hospital in Boston, Mandeep Mehra, medical director of the heart center, and his colleagues discussed what he called “an interesting dichotomy with this infection.”
> 
> The vast majority, an estimated 80 to 85 percent, of people appear to fight it off without hospitalization while 15 to 20 percent become very ill.
> 
> “The main question is who are these people and how can we predict them,” Mehra said. “Very clearly, a few facts began to emerge, which is this disease is not just a disease of the virus. Something else peculiar happens to the human body where it creates a dis-regulated response.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places are marked for social distancing at the entrance to a market for agricultural produce in Mumbai. (Rajanish Kakade/AP)
> *Improvisations*
> Some of the ways doctors may be saving more lives involve simple changes to protocols that have been blown up and reinvented to reflect the idiosyncrasies of a new disease.
> 
> One of the most important involves diagnosing dangerous but often hidden lung problems.
> 
> _[__‘Second-week crash’ is time of peril for some covid-19 patients__]_
> 
> Many doctors, nurses and EMTs have described being unsettled by patients showing up deathly sick yet without obvious signs of breathing trouble. Patients with “silent hypoxia” may have alarmingly low oxygen levels but show no shortness of breath. The problem results in pneumonia when the lungs are not getting enough oxygen but carbon dioxide is still being expelled. In the beginning, many of these patients were dismissed by primary care doctors as having mild cases — until their bodies became so starved of oxygen they lost consciousness and died. Now doctors are advising anyone suspected of having covid-19 to use oximeters that clip onto the fingers to assess the saturation of oxygen in their blood, and staff at some nursing homes are using them regularly to monitor their residents.
> 
> Physicians also have improvised new approaches to boost breathing support, including how ventilators are used.
> 
> One key finding is that a simple procedure of flipping patients on their sides or stomachs in a process known as “proning” — which relieves weight or pressure on the lungs — could return some people’s oxygen levels to normal. Doctors have said they believe this allowed a number of patients to avoid being put on ventilators. Once people are put on the breathing machines, complications can ensue, and it requires many more medications and staff to keep them alive.
> 
> Many hospitals also have overhauled the timing, concentration and flow of oxygen they use on patients, and some swear moving the timing of when they put patients on ventilators — whether earlier or later than they might have in the past — has made a difference.
> 
> Physicians also said they realized some patients were experiencing respiratory distress because their throats were inflamed and causing problems with ventilator tubes. This was easily fixed with steroids that reduce swelling.
> 
> A paper published by Mehra in the New England Journal of Medicine showed ACE inhibitors, a drug used by millions of Americans to control blood pressure but which was stopped on many hospitalized patients due to worries it could exacerbate their illness, appeared to be safe when used on those patients, at least.
> 
> Other discoveries have been grimmer.
> 
> A number of centers began to see dangerous heart rhythm readings in patients who were on hydroxychloroquine and who subsequently died. Many of these patients were critically ill with multiple organs affected, so the exact cause of death was unclear. But doctors were concerned enough that they backed off use of the drug weeks before a Veteran’s Administration study showed a higher risk of death, and the Food and Drug Administration warned against its use on Apr. 30.
> 
> Meanwhile, the results of tests of various drugs have come in quick succession: An HIV drug by AbbVie showed no improvement in a 199-patient clinical trial. An arthritis drug by Regeneron and Sanofi produced similarly disappointing results.
> 
> Some theorize early failures of some drugs that target a hyperactive inflammatory response may be because those drugs tend to suppress just one in a broad category of cytokines, or proteins important in cell signaling. “It was like playing whack a mole,” explained the University of Michigan’s Kanthi. “You block one cytokine and then another one pops up.”
> 
> One challenge to therapies for covid-19, Pascual said, is that the havoc caused by the virus seems to last a long time — in some patients two, three or even six weeks. Critically ill patients may need many different treatments in that period to stay alive — blood pressure medications for the heart, dialysis for their kidneys, ventilators for breathing. If they can be kept stable for that length of time until doctors can remove the support of machines, he said, more patients just might have a chance.
> 
> “The reassuring thing is this virus, like others, eventually burns out,” Pascual said. “In the end, it’s a waiting game.”
> 
> *Read more:*
> 
> Children are falling ill with perplexing inflammatory syndrome thought to be linked to covid-19
> 
> ‘Frostbite’ toes and other peculiar rashes may be signs of hidden coronavirus infection, especially in the young
> 
> Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes
> 
> 1.3k Comments
> 
> 
> 
> Ariana Eunjung Cha
> Ariana Eunjung Cha is a national reporter. She has previously served as The Post's bureau chief in Shanghai and San Francisco, and as a correspondent in Baghdad.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> In case anyone is interested, there is free testing available here.
> 
> Appointments are made through Northwell and then you can be tested at the church.
> 
> View attachment 459275


The appointments are being made through Northwell so that the test results are in your EHR.


----------



## Everything Zen

MzRhonda said:


> She sounds like me yesterday when I finally found paper towels only 1 per customer so I went to several stores came home with 6



Amazon has paper towels. You just have to find them at the right time. I got two big bulk packages of Bounty brand over the weekend. One arrived yesterday and the other will come today or tomorrow.


----------



## vevster

For those with irritated hands.... I've been drizzling essential oil of Lavender on the backs of my hands then applying lotion salve...

It is a great night time treatment.


----------



## vevster




----------



## shahala

Virologist Dr. Joseph Fair,  believes he contracted COVID -19 through his eyes.
So I guess to be totally safe, we should be wearing shields  and masks like the professionals?



Joining TODAY live from his hospital room, virologist Dr. Joseph Fair, an NBC News contributor, talks about how he contracted COVID-19 himself despite many precautions. He suspects that he may have gotten the virus through his eyes on a plane flight. “It felt like a moderately severe flu for the first week,” he says, but then his condition got progressively worse and he had trouble breathing. He declined to be intubated and responded well to oxygen and drug treatment, and has been taken off the critical list. “I am a very healthy person,” he says. “If it can take me down, it can take anybody down.”



https://www.today.com/video/dr-jose...-take-me-down-it-can-take-anybody-83450437646


----------



## UmSumayyah

Everything Zen said:


> Amazon has paper towels. You just have to find them at the right time. I got two big bulk packages of Bounty brand over the weekend. One arrived yesterday and the other will come today or tomorrow.


Bezos is richer than ever. I had to get paper towels on Amazon too.
Hoping as many as possible small to medium businesses pull through  this.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> So I guess to be totally safe, we should be wearing shields and masks like the professionals?


I don't think there is such a thing as being totally safe.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as being totally safe.


The risk of dying ends at death.


----------



## SoniT

My state is starting phase 1 of reopening tomorrow but my county is continuing the stay at home order until June 1. Smart move because we have the highest number of cases in the state. I wish the entire state was on one accord though. Oh well, my household is still taking the proper precautions and protecting ourselves.


----------



## discodumpling

vevster said:


> Not just that. I had to go to Manhattan today and there were soooo many cars. I’ve been expecting this.


DH said it was dang near a regular rush hour yesterday. What is happening? Its gonna be so bad 10 days from tomorrow...its gonna be 80 degrees tomorrow. Yall know we ain't got #nobehaviour in NYC.


----------



## discodumpling

Ladies,
I'm having a hard time finding disinfecting spray ie. Lysol Clorox or any off brand for that matter. Please share your online sources for this and other hard to find items here. I'm almost out of spray!


----------



## Kanky

SoniT said:


> My state is starting phase 1 of reopening tomorrow but my county is continuing the stay at home order until June 1. Smart move because we have the highest number of cases in the state. I wish the entire state was on one accord though. Oh well, my household is still taking the proper precautions and protecting ourselves.



Won't this just lead to people in your county traveling to other parts of the state and spreading the illness?


discodumpling said:


> Ladies,
> I'm having a hard time finding disinfecting spray ie. Lysol Clorox or any off brand for that matter. Please share your online sources for this and other hard to find items here. I'm almost out of spray!



If you are quick online then you can get sprays and wipes delivered from Amazon, Costco or Sam’s Club. You have to check frequently. I’ve had the best luck at about 2am.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> Ladies,
> I'm having a hard time finding disinfecting spray ie. Lysol Clorox or any off brand for that matter. Please share your online sources for this and other hard to find items here. I'm almost out of spray!


Do you have bleach?  You can make a disinfecting spray with bleach and water. For my other disinfectants, where I ordered from are all backordered.


----------



## SoniT

Kanky said:


> Won't this just lead to people in your county traveling to other parts of the state and spreading the illness?


 
Yes. That's why it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Reinventing21

I hate how all this is framed: "This primarily negatively affects Blacks so oh well...the rest are safe".

The reality is that all poor communities are at high risk due to poor living conditions including housing with only a foot between houses, lack of quality health care, lack of knowledge, poorer schools with horrible vent situations.

There was a story about an infected man in the UK who spat on a Black woman. She died of covid as a result.

People should care that the poor are getting the disease as well.  This could easily turn into a race bio weapon war that goes both ways.

ETA: When I say 'poor communities' I mean all poorer 'minority' communities regardless of race around the world.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

discodumpling said:


> Ladies,
> I'm having a hard time finding disinfecting spray ie. Lysol Clorox or any off brand for that matter. Please share your online sources for this and other hard to find items here. I'm almost out of spray!



Yeah, I read somewhere that disinfecting spray will be super hard to find until mid-summer. The supply chain was not equipped for the sudden rush of demand and time is needed to ramp up production and get it out to the country.


----------



## MzRhonda

Everything Zen said:


> Amazon has paper towels. You just have to find them at the right time. I got two big bulk packages of Bounty brand over the weekend. One arrived yesterday and the other will come today or tomorrow.


I was at the point to order from Amazon the day I finally found them in the store.


----------



## discodumpling

vevster said:


> Do you have bleach?  You can make a disinfecting spray with bleach and water. For my other disinfectants, where I ordered from are all backordered.


This will work for hard surfaces...but I use the Lysol mostly to disinfect DH and his things when he re-enters the house each evening. I dont wanna ruin his clothes!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> No mention of antiviral minerals and vitamins.    I hope this works for whoever believes in American Medicine !


Nutrient-dense food is life's energy.  I don't know how medical science missed that.  It's almost like medical science forgot the purpose of food.


----------



## meka72

Here’s a Twitter thread by a Latina about how she had to fight for her medical care

*Thread by @karlitaliliana: I was hospitalized last week for a very accelerated heart rate, very low BP, and cycling oxygen levels. And my entire experience at Alameda…*
I was hospitalized last week for a very accelerated heart rate, very low BP, and cycling oxygen levels. And my entire experience at Alameda hospital was of one of being punished for being “insubordinate”.

I’ve had such a hard time writing this down. I’m only doing it because it may help someone. But it’s hard to write down. I was in a very vulnerable position and had both my colleague/friend Mimi and her cardiac nurse cousin Jacinta on FaceTime.

The physician came in ready to discharge me before there was an exam. When Mimi and Jacinta asked questions and pushed back the doctor went ballistic. He refused to give me healthcare if they were on the phone. I could get healthcare only if my advocates weren’t on the phone.

You have to understand that I was woozy. I was having a very hard time communicating. But I wasn’t allowed to have help. When he came back in the room he kept wanting to talk about my friends tone or my tone. I told him I needed him to be focused on my healthcare.

Early in the process I had heard all the micro-aggressions, when I was struggling to put my words together asking if I spoke Spanish derisively. I was asked multiple times if it was diabetes. I told them to check my blood sugar that I had never been even pre-diabetic.

I was talked down to as if I couldn’t understand what was happening. I had to assert several times that I was a weightlifter, a CEO, a Tía, a human. And I hated it. I would never use those things as a way to demonstrate I had value

and ultimately still understood that was the only way to connote that I had value in this very messed up system. My oxygen levels were cycling from the 70’s to 90’s and the doctor told me the 70’s didn’t count. That I would be out of breath if they were true. 


My heart rate was staying between 115 to 134 for hours. The attending was doing nothing about it. Mimi calls @nmsanchez@hutchamachutch @laurawp trying to figure out what to do for me. Laura gets a friend who is a doctor to call the hospital and get looped into my care.
The attending comes into yell at me telling me how inappropriate that is. How he wants the doctors number to call her and tell her how unprofessional she is. I say I want a different doctor, he tells me there are no other doctors.

I say I want a patient advocate, I’m given hospital admins number and told I can call in the morning. In the mean time, my whole damn community is calling medical people they know to ensure what is happening is not right.


Three medical professionals confirm that my case is being mismanaged. So my people start trying to transfer me. I communicate this to the doctor that I want to be discharged and suddenly he is concerned with letting me go.

He tells me that my heart rate is too high for that. He also warns me that I’ll be incurring lots of medical debt because insurance doesn’t like paying for more than one hospital stay. Meanwhile, every time I push back, it’s a large reaction, like I’m questioning his authority.

I had been reading about Covid patients having clots and strokes and wanted a CT and ultrasound on my leg (I had been having shooting pains), at first they told me it was a cyst behind my leg and I said “how can you possibly know that, NO ONE has even examined my leg”

I got talked to about my tone again. I ask for a CT and he says “That’s a lot of radiation next to your breast tissue, do you want breast cancer? I’ll only agree to this if you say you’re fine with getting breast cancer”

So I have to say I’m fine with getting breast cancer in order to get a CT that never came.

It gets to the point that whenever he comes in the room, my heart rate goes 120ish to 130’s. I’m trying to calm myself down. I am telling myself, I cannot let this man kill me. Meanwhile, I’m so dang weak. I have such a hard time. I have lost all faith the doctor would save me.

Finally Mimi gets on the phone and tells me “Karla, I know you’re tired. I know you want to go to sleep. I know you don’t want to push back right now but we need to save your life. Just give me 15 minutes to get yourself out of there and we will do everything else.”

So I’m sitting there tachycardic with my oxygen levels cycling, and I say okay. I tell them to discharge me. He tells me about all the debt and how I could have a heart attack on the bay bridge. I’m in a gown, unplugged trying to go get my clothes to get dressed.

He comes in several times demanding the numbers of the medical professionals that advocated for me. I tell him he can’t be my priority. He won’t leave the door. So finally I look him dead in the face and tell him...

“I need you to understand that I understand I may incur medical debt here. That I may have a heart attack. But I have lost all faith in the possibility you or this hospital would save my life. And so I’m willing to take that risk. Now please close the door, I need to get dressed”

He is then outside saying he wants the numbers of my people. I tell him, again, he is not my priority right now. I wait til he leaves and I don’t so much as sign a discharge paper. I go to the parking lot where @PerspectivePlus is waiting to take me to UCSF.
I’m so tired y’all and still actually afraid this wild doctor is going to chase me out to the parking lot. When I get to Trina’s back seat I can barely keep my eyes open. I just felt relief.

In the first 30 minutes at UCSF I had more exams then in 5 hours at Alameda hospital. When the nurse comes in there she says she heard about what happened to me (again, thank God for my people)

and she says she wants me to know that she believes me and I won’t be released until they are sure I’m going to be okay. And I start sobbing.

Here is the thing y’all, because of the particular way I was treated, I know that if I was a thin, white, woman I would have not been treated that way.

I’m writing this because all the coverage of Latinx and Black death as a result of Covid is being covered like it’s JUST the pre-existing conditions of racism that make us susceptible. That is certainly part of it, but the other part is the lack of value people see in our lives.

That lack of value puts us in a position where a doctor who has incredible power in that moment of personal vulnerability can prioritize what they see as your insubordination as a more important matter than your health.

Bias makes a doctor believe we should be grateful for any scrap of care we get and when that is questioned and we are considered ungrateful, our care gets compromised.

I am tremendously privileged and I watched the long arm of my community put their foot solidly in the ground for me.

It was watching the systems that are built to discard us at best and exterminate us at worst do that. And watching your community go “No the *** you don’t”

And I know that not all of us have the privilege of a bunch of Black and Brown activist, lawyers, doctors, community workers to be mobilized BEFORE our lives are snuffed out.

I’m am forever grateful, changed, and deeply moved by what everyone did to save me. And I truly believe they saved me. And we need reforms or data or accountability to be in place in order for our people to not be killed by medical systems.

Especially when our health is vulnerable in the first place.

Folks are asking about my current condition so I’ll add here. I’m gratefully without fever for the first time in 9 weeks. Which is such a relief. I still have persistent tachycardia that I’m seeing a cardiologist and Infectious disease specialist about.

It’s hard to know whether this is my body recovering from Covid or having a long term problem as a result of Covid so lots of tests on the way to get there.

Also, there were so many people that stood up for me. Mimi Fox Melton chief among them. But thank you also to @nmsanchez@hutchamachutch @PerspectivePlus@EricaJoy @la_urene Navi, Danielle, several members of my team, and the serious army of people keeping me fed right now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

discodumpling said:


> This will work for hard surfaces...but I use the Lysol mostly to disinfect DH and his things when he re-enters the house each evening. I dont wanna ruin his clothes!


If you're spraying clothes daily, you're better off putting them in the wash. I know this is easier said than done.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

My sister got COVID.  This is her 2nd week of it and she's doing much better. she works in a long term care facility that had 25 patient death and 1 staff passing.  The military had to come and clean up the place because it was such a mess...the staff weren't properly equipped, everyone was getting sick...just a hot mess.  Thankfully she is getting over it which isn't always the case for others.  This is in Canada.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

I am disheartened and disgusted by  the way people are discussing “a return to normalcy.” I get the *desire *to return to normal life and forget this existed and be able to go and come as you please. I think we all feel that way. , but the way ppl are *talking about this desire *as if this is an inconvenience to them and the quarantine and stay at home orders are worthless Bc they themselves weren’t impacted (which is because of the stay at home order, but they think it’s bc they’re white ) is so ugly.

Our stay at home order ends tomorrow. A coworker posted a pic of herself on the beach yesterday saying “it’s so good to see ppl out.” At this point, I’m considering all comments like this racism  and, because we know the virus isn’t a respecter of race but not everyone appears to know that, I’m using ppls reaction to phase 1 as a barometer of intelligence too.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Prayers for your sister’s full recovery @SpiritJunkie


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> This will work for hard surfaces...but I use the Lysol mostly to disinfect DH and his things when he re-enters the house each evening. I dont wanna ruin his clothes!


I was afraid that was the case. Consider a force of nature system. I love mine. It’s on the EPA list to kill COVID https://www.forceofnatureclean.com/...B7jl_4oonpwoTiezdQ_5JD06P5ejzHFsaAnyTEALw_wcB


----------



## discodumpling

Black Ambrosia said:


> If you're spraying clothes daily, you're better off putting them in the wash. I know this is easier said than done.


Yes your idea is definitely easier. I wash 1× per week though.
It's a process. He undresses in the entry way and leaves the clothes hung there before I collect em hours later. (Usually the next day.) then its straight to the shower...dont talk to me, don't look at me or my babies before washing his daily travels diwn the drain with a head to toe shower.


----------



## meka72

SpiritJunkie said:


> My sister got COVID.  This is her 2nd week of it and she's doing much better. she works in a long term care facility that had 25 patient death and 1 staff pass.  The military had to come and clean up the place because it was such a mess...the staff weren't properly equipped, everyone was getting sick...just a hot mess.  Thankfully she is getting over it which isn't always the case for others.  This is in Canada.


Glad to hear that your sister is improving. Hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## vevster

@discodumpling  I wanted to add -- because the Force of Nature is non toxic to humans you can even use it on your hands as a hand sanitizer in a pinch.  I actually have a 2 oz spray bottle of it in my purse that I take EVERY where with me.  You never know when you need to disinfect something.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> Yes your idea is definitely easier. I wash 1× per week though.
> It's a process. He undresses in the entry way and leaves the clothes hung there before I collect em hours later. (Usually the next day.) then its straight to the shower...dont talk to me, don't look at me or my babies before washing his daily travels diwn the drain with a head to toe shower.


I wonder how many men are catching C19 because they don't have a caring spouse to do this?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> @discodumpling  I wanted to add -- because the Force of Nature is non toxic to humans you can even use it on your hands as a hand sanitizer in a pinch.  I actually have a 2 oz spray bottle of it in my purse that I take EVERY where with me.  You never know when you need to disinfect something.


Every time you mention this I say I’m going to order it and then I start doing something else. Today is the day. Thanks for bringing it up again.


----------



## discodumpling

vevster said:


> I wonder how many men are catching C19 because they don't have a caring spouse to do this?


I'm taking notes from my parents. My Dad is 68 and still goes out to work everyday in the city. He enters their house through the side entrance which leads straight to the basement and a shower! My Dad is a longtime germaphobe. He been extra in his hygiene and housecleaning practices! 
I also have hot ginger tea waiting for DH everyday...its all part of our new normal.


----------



## yamilee21

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> ... but the way ppl are *talking about this desire *as if this is an inconvenience to them and the quarantine and stay at home orders are worthless Bc they themselves weren’t impacted. ...


Your post resonated with me as I came across this post in a local online group; it is written by a woman of southeast Asian ancestry, whose children have visible African-American ancestry through their father. Her words are shockingly callous to me... the selfishness is beyond comprehension. (And I wonder about how such an attitude will serve her children, who look sufficiently black that law enforcement, etc., would never treat them the same way they do the white militia crowd.)


> *To me, your death is not my problem.  I will not give up my liberty for whatever it is that makes you feel safe.*  If you're scared of dying, stay home, muzzle up or dig yourself a hole....that just might be the safest place for you now.  The whole country....this city's economy shouldn't stop because of your fear of dying. If you're meant to die, you will die.  NO mask, NO snitching, NO distancing, NO drugs and definitely NO law is gonna keep you alive.
> 
> Just so you haven't noticed in your whole life, that you need oxygen to breathe.  Take the dam mask off so you get enough of it.  Do your kids a favor, take it off so they don't end up in the hospital with a tube down throat gasping for air and end up on Cuomo's list of corona deaths.  Those masks don't do much but prevent people from having to smell your halitosis.
> 
> To those who understand and enjoy freedom, make it ring loud. Know your rights!  Rise up!  Gun up!


This woman is part of a group that opposes wearing masks, opposes social distancing, opposes isolation of the infected and quarantine of the exposed, and even opposes contact tracing as an infringement on freedom. (Really?!? You *don’t *want to know that someone you sat near for two hours at church/theater/plane/whatever is sick, so you can take precautions and get ready for possible illness yourself?) They also seem to believe that “the government” is just hankering to steal children from their families because of the possibility of hotel rooms being offered to quarantine people in overcrowded housing. In short, nothing at all should be done to prevent this illness... who cares if the medical system collapses and hundreds of thousands or millions die. But what I want to know is, what makes people like this so sure that they will be among the survivors? There seems to be absolutely nothing that can be done to reason with such people individually, but their influence through social media, etc., is alarmingly dangerous.


----------



## vevster

New York new cases up today.


----------



## vevster

@ThirdEyeBeauty any Kizzmekia news?


----------



## scoobygirl

discodumpling said:


> This will work for hard surfaces...but I use the Lysol mostly to disinfect DH and his things when he re-enters the house each evening. I dont wanna ruin his clothes!


I was able to order Lysol from Walmart around 2am PST. It appears and disappears at random times throughout the day. Usually easier to get late at night.


----------



## discodumpling

Indeed. I got an alert at 1:30 AM...but I'm about my sleep so I didn't get any. I'll be ready next time though!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Oh wow we @yamilee21. Yes, THIS is what I feel like most people are saying. She had time to explicitly spell it out, but that’s clearly what many non-black folks are feeling and it’s just like ugh!
My “employee” (and this in quotes Bc I don’t have the power to fire her at will-and if I did  —so let’s just let me deal only in reality here) gives me these teas. She clearly knows my thoughts on this Bc she was trying to go to Germany-literally the evening their president came on tv and the nba announced a suspension of their season, that same night she was hoping she could still catch her flight to Germany  and so she asks yesterday if it’s okay if she takes off today and Monday Bc she is going to the beach (this is not the person I mentioned at the beach in my first post. The whites are OUT) and I feel like she is saying it contemptuously. She’s actually have black but you wouldn’t know and she is very uncomfortable around black people. None of that is here nor there, but my point is that it’s clear she thinks anything to worry about would be my issue, not her issue and she sounds cheeky about the whole thing and it pisses me off. I try to remain unbothered in life but I admit , folks are pissing me off with this virus.


----------



## Everything Zen

Maybe this is stupid but I don’t understand the whole beach closing. You can definitely social distance at a beach. If the parks are open what’s the difference? This is coming from a person that has not left her home for much of anything.


----------



## lavaflow99

SoniT said:


> Yes. That's why it doesnt make sense to me.



Exactly.  Then those counties will see their number shoot up.
Good luck with that!

My county is staying closed thank goodness.  I've already decided that I will be social distancing, quarantining and staying at home and out of as many establishments as I can for 2020.

#2020iscancelled


----------



## meka72

Everything Zen said:


> Maybe this is stupid but I don’t understand the whole beach closing. You can definitely social distance at a beach. If the parks are open what’s the difference? This is coming from a person that has not left her home for much of anything.


 I could see there being an issue for the lifeguards, if they have to save people.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I wasn’t even thinking about swimming.  

I don’t go into the lake except maybe to get my feet wet every five years. I remember the high e.coli warnings that would shut down swimming at Lake Michigan when I was a child and those memories made a strong impression on me. That’s how I know I was a child with good sense. 

I say let the MAGATs swim at their own risk.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Maybe this is stupid but I don’t understand the whole beach closing. You can definitely social distance at a beach. If the parks are open what’s the difference? This is coming from a person that has not left her home for much of anything.


Because lots of people go to the beach to socialize and hang out. They could do right but you know they won't. You can't plan for a handful of antisocial people on the beach. You have to plan for regular folks who can't be bothered with rules and spring breakers who want to party.


----------



## meka72

*Thread by @JeremyKonyndyk: Alright. There is a LOT of chatter on this website bashing those who are saying most of the country still isn't ready for a safe reopening.…*
Alright. There is a LOT of chatter on this website bashing those who are saying most of the country still isn't ready for a safe reopening.

So, as we approach what would normally be summer pool season, here's a short analogy about pooping and accountability.


Imagine you're at the pool, and a kid poops in the water. It happens a few times every summer.

What happens next? Everybody clears the pool. That's the initial step to protect people from the poop. 

But it's not the end of the story.

There's a next step - some poor soul on pool staff has to go fish out the poop. It's a pretty thankless job.

Then they have to shock the pool with chlorine to kill off bacteria. 

And then everyone waits half and hour or so til it's safe to swim again. cdc.gov/healthywater/s…
You can see where I'm going with this.

If the lifeguards tell everyone to clear the pool, but the pool staff declines to actually get rid of the poop, what happens? 

No one can go back in. The poop is still there. Limbo.

Whose fault is it that it's not safe to go back in the water? Who is accountable?

Do you focus on the people saying "clean up the poop before we can go back in safely!"?

Or do you focus on the staff whose job it is to clean up the poop?

And what would you think if the staff started saying - look, just get back in. Be a warrior.

The answer is pretty obvious. 
So right now, our country is a big swimming pool with a poop problem. 

And the President, rather than fix the mess, is urging everyone back into the pool regardless and saying the *real* problem is those people who think the pool's not safe yet. They must hate the pool, etc.

And a lot of the public is buying it!!

The President's whole play here is to distract from his failure to fix the mess by focusing the country's attention on people who don't want to swim in a pooped-in pool. 

He wants you to believe they're saying you should never go back in.

And if you buy that, he's off the hook. He doesn't have to clean up the poop, and he doesn't get blamed for failing to do so. Win-win for him.

But NO ONE is saying "never go back in the pool." They're saying - please clean out the poop first.

Everyone wants to get back in the pool. Everyone wants to reopen the country.

And if you're frustrated that we can't, please hold the right folks accountable. The problem isn't the people saying we need to reopen *safely*.

It's the people saying needn't bother with that part. 

Addendum - @KatzOnEarth helpfully extends the analogy in this post. 

Telling people to just be warriors and go back in the pool isn't just reckless, it also *won't work*. Maybe a few hardy souls will take their chances. 

But those who can will opt out.
If people can see the poop still floating in the pool, they're not going to be convinced by the staff telling them it's safe to go in. 

Similarly, governors lifting restrictions won't yield economic recovery until a critical mass of people feel that reopening is safe.

So the pool staff need to stop telling us it's too hard to clean up the poop, and probably unnecessary, and that if we just wait maybe it will go away on its own.


----------



## vevster

Some stores are opening today in NYC. They encourage ordering online then picking up.


----------



## Chromia

yamilee21 said:


> Your post resonated with me as I came across this post in a local online group; it is written by a woman of southeast Asian ancestry, whose children have visible African-American ancestry through their father. Her words are shockingly callous to me... the selfishness is beyond comprehension. (And I wonder about how such an attitude will serve her children, who look sufficiently black that law enforcement, etc., would never treat them the same way they do the white militia crowd.)
> 
> This woman is part of a group that opposes wearing masks, opposes social distancing, opposes isolation of the infected and quarantine of the exposed, and even opposes contact tracing as an infringement on freedom. (Really?!? You *don’t *want to know that someone you sat near for two hours at church/theater/plane/whatever is sick, so you can take precautions and get ready for possible illness yourself?) They also seem to believe that “the government” is just hankering to steal children from their families because of the possibility of hotel rooms being offered to quarantine people in overcrowded housing. In short, nothing at all should be done to prevent this illness... who cares if the medical system collapses and hundreds of thousands or millions die. But what I want to know is, what makes people like this so sure that they will be among the survivors? There seems to be absolutely nothing that can be done to reason with such people individually, but their influence through social media, etc., is alarmingly dangerous.


I heard someone on the radio say "You can't reason with the unreasonable."

My county executive said "Economies recover.  People who die do not."  A simple statement that some people just don't understand or care about.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: NYPD Mask Confrontation Arrest


----------



## cece22

Ladies thanks for all  your contributions to this thread. You have kept me up to date and informed. And for those who are sick, have lost loved ones, or have sick family/friends may God comfort you in these difficult times.


----------



## dancinstallion

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: NYPD Mask Confrontation Arrest



I saw a lot of YT not wearing masks and not social distancing yesterday in Manhattan. There were a LOT of people outside hanging out.


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Testing is Finally Expanding



By Steve Thompson, Juliet Eilperin and Brady Dennis  May 17 at 4:19 PM ET Four months into the U.S. coronavirus epidemic, tests for the virus finally are becoming widely available, a crucial step toward lifting stay-at-home orders and safely returning to normal life. But while many states no longer report crippling supply shortages, a new problem has emerged: too few people lining up to get tested. 

A Washington Post survey of governors’ offices and state health departments found at least a dozen states where testing capacity outstrips the supply of patients. Many have scrambled to make testing more convenient, especially for vulnerable communities, by setting up pop-up sites and developing apps that help assess symptoms, find free test sites and deliver quick results. 

But the numbers, while rising, are well short of capacity — and far short of targets set by independent experts. Utah, for example, is conducting about 3,500 tests a day, a little more than a third of its 9,000-test maximum capacity, and health officials have erected highway billboards begging drivers to “GET TESTED FOR COVID-19.”  
Why aren’t more people showing up? “Well, that’s the million-dollar question,” said Utah Health Department spokesman Tom Hudachko. “It could be simply that people don’t want to be tested. It could be that people feel like they don’t need to be tested. It could be that people are so mildly symptomatic that they’re just not concerned that having a positive lab result would actually change their course in any meaningful way.” 

Experts say several factors may be preventing more people from seeking tests, including a lingering sense of scarcity, a lack of access in rural and underserved communities, and skepticism about testing operations. “We know there’s a lack of trust in the African American community with the medical profession,” said Ala Stanford, a pediatric surgeon in Philadelphia who started a group to provide free testing in low-income and minority communities, which have been particularly hard hit by the virus. The effort, which offers testing in church parking lots, has serviced more than 3,000 people in recent weeks. 

“You’ve got to meet people where they are,” Stanford said.  

Another major hurdle: lingering confusion about who qualifies. In the earliest days of the outbreak, Americans were told that only the sickest and most vulnerable should get tested while others should stay home. Last month, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention relaxed its guidelines to offer tests to people without symptoms who are referred by local health departments or clinicians. 

Some states have since relaxed their testing criteria dramatically. Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) has encouraged “all Georgians, even if they are not experiencing symptoms, to schedule an appointment.” And Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) urged residents earlier this month to “call 2-1-1 and find a location close to you, even if you don’t have symptoms and you’re just curious.” 

Elsewhere, officials scarred by shortages have been hesitant to follow suit. 

“A lot of states put in very, very restrictive testing policies . . . because they didn’t have any tests. And they’ve either not relaxed those, or the word is not getting out,” said Ashish Jha, who directs the Harvard Global Health Institute. “We want to be at a point where everybody who has mild symptoms is tested. That is critical. That is still not happening in a lot of places.”  

Last week, Jha and other Harvard researchers estimated that the United States should be testing at least 900,000 people a day, or about 8 percent of the population per month. At that rate, they say, local officials would get a clear sense of the spread of the virus, would be able to detect clusters of infection in the early stages and could move to isolate people who test positive or have been exposed, a process known as contact tracing. 

A White House estimate, obtained by The Post, shows the nation has sufficient lab capacity to process at least 400,000 tests per day, and potentially many more. But in surveying the states, The Post found that few are testing at full capacity. In 20 states that provided detailed information, the number of tests performed was roughly 235,000 per day lower than their technical capacity, with the biggest gaps in California and New Jersey. 

Lab capacity remains untapped for many reasons, including lingering supply shortages. While most states say they are now able to test people in hospitals, nursing homes, prisons and other front-line settings, many continue to be hampered by a lack of personal protective equipment (PPE), nasal swabs and reagents, the chemicals necessary to process tests. 

California, for example, has sufficient lab capacity to conduct nearly 100,000 tests a day, but is averaging less than 40,000. At a news conference last week, Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) cited continuing “supply-chain constraints.”

 And in Chicago, a major chain of urgent-care clinics temporarily halted mobile testing last week when it ran out of test kits. “[W]e are currently unable to test for COVID-19 in Illinois,” said a message posted Sunday on the website of Physicians Immediate Care, adding that the chain hopes to resume testing Monday.  

As states trying to encourage people to return to normal life ramp up testing, experts worry that widespread shortages could return. 

“Right now, in some locations in this country, they don’t have adequate testing to test all symptomatic patients,” said Angela M. Caliendo, board member of the Infectious Diseases Society of America and a vice chair in the Department of Medicine at Alpert Medical School of Brown University. “So when you open up and you start testing people that are asymptomatic, you’re going to put a lot of pressure on the supply chain.” 

The federal government is working to remedy the problem, including by investing $75.5 million through the Defense Production Act to increase swab production. The Food and Drug Administration has eased regulations to permit use of swabs made from polyester in addition to nylon and foam, and the Trump administration has pledged to supply 12.9 million swabs directly to states this month, a promise many governors are banking on.  

Last week, President Trump announced that the federal government will distribute $11 billion to help states get additional supplies, part of a $25 billion testing budget approved by Congress. 

“I said from the beginning that the federal government would back up the states and help them build their testing capability and capacities, and that’s exactly what’s happened,” he said. 

But reagents remain a problem. In the District, health officials have access to a public health lab, a research lab and six hospital labs, which together have the capacity to process at least 3,700 tests per day, said LaQuandra Nesbitt, director of the D.C. Department of Health. 

But reagents must match the labs’ testing machines; in recent weeks, the labs have managed to purchase only enough to conduct 1,500 tests per day. 

Still, even that supply has outstripped demand, with only about 1,000 D.C. residents seeking tests each day. In late April, the city expanded its guidelines to permit grocery store clerks and other critical workers to get tested regardless of whether they have symptoms. Further changes prioritized people over 65 and with underlying health conditions. Meanwhile, former first lady Michelle Obama has urged people in robocalls to take advantage of the free service. 

Testing has been similarly slow to ramp up in Virginia, where guidelines posted on the state’s website limited testing mostly to people with symptoms who were hospitalized, living in communal settings or working as health-care providers.  

Hilary Adams, a 28-year-old Web coordinator for the American Society of Clinical Oncology, said her doctor refused to order a test in late April even though she had a sore throat and headache, suffers from asthma and lives with her father, who had tested positive. She was told to stay home and quarantine. 

“Just living with that level of uncertainly and anxiety was really, really stressful,” Adams said. 

After being criticized for low testing rates, Virginia officials posted relaxed guidelines on May 5. That day, Adams’s doctor finally ordered a test — which came back negative. Virginia has since reported an increase in testing from about 4,000 per day to nearly 7,000. 

“We’ve said from the very beginning that we needed more PPE. We have that now. Then we said we needed more testing supplies. We have that now,” said former Virginia health commissioner Karen Remley, who co-directs a testing task force appointed by Gov. Ralph Northam (D). “Now we’re working on education and bringing people to the table.” 

A national strategy could make that effort more effective, said Danielle Allen, director of Harvard’s Edmond J. Safra Center for Ethics, which last week published a $74 billion road map that calls for 24-hour contact tracing and isolation facilities for people who test positive. Although many states are building those services, the patchwork approach means scarce resources may not be efficiently deployed. 

For example, inviting anyone to get tested, rather than focusing on hot spots or areas of high vulnerability, is “not going to be that valuable,” said Jan Malcolm, the health commissioner in Minnesota, where policymakers are building toward 20,000 tests per day and considering hiring more than 4,000 contact tracers. 

Kentucky illustrates the transition many states are making. In the first few months of the pandemic, the state had major shortages of testing materials and had to send many samples out of state for processing. Then in March, Gov. Andy Beshear (D) tapped a pair of local lab companies to scale up operations.  

Gravity Diagnostics, a 140-person firm in Covington, blew out a wall to expand its main lab and hired 15 more people. It has processed nearly 40 percent of all tests in the state, as well as tests conducted at Kroger mobile health clinics across the nation. 

By last week, Beshear said Kentucky had secured all the components needed to further ramp up testing, including a significant supply of swabs from the federal government. With businesses starting to reopen, Beshear is urging everyone to get tested. The state recorded an average of 5,700 tests a day over the past week, a sharp uptick. 

“We can provide all the capacity in the world,” Beshear said. “You’ve got to show up and take a test.” 

The story is similar elsewhere. In Wisconsin, officials last week listed a daily capacity of 13,400 tests, spread across 52 labs. But daily reported tests have averaged only around 4,800. To bump up the numbers, Gov. Tony Evers (D) has ordered the National Guard to set up mobile testing sites and told doctors to test anyone with symptoms. 

In Florida, tests are averaging about half the statewide capacity of 30,000 per day. Jared Moskowitz, director of Florida’s Division of Emergency Management, said the state has opened sites to improve access, including one in front of Hard Rock Stadium in Miami Gardens, where he spoke at a news conference this month. Still, Moskowitz acknowledged that “less and less people are coming to these sites, and we’ve seen that decline in the numbers.” 

And in Arizona, only 5,400 people turned out for a Saturday “testing blitz” held May 2 in dozens of community locations for people with symptoms or who think they have had contact with the virus. Health officials had been hoping for 10,000, and have since extended the blitz to every Saturday in May. 

Although Massachusetts has tested nearly 6 percent of its population — one of the highest rates in the nation — even Gov. Charlie Baker (R) has been frustrated by a lack of interest in testing. Earlier this month, Baker chastised Bay State residents for refusing tests even in highly vulnerable settings such as nursing homes.

 “There’s some people who, for whatever reason, don’t want to be tested,” Baker told reporters. “And we’re just going to have to find a way to work through that.” 

Jenna Portnoy and Chris Mooney contributed to this report.  Steve Thompson writes about government and politics in Maryland, D.C. and Virginia. Before joining The Washington Post in 2018, he was an investigative reporter for the Dallas Morning News. He started his career as a police reporter at the St. Petersburg Times.  Juliet Eilperin is The Washington Post's senior national affairs correspondent, covering the transformation of federal environmental policy. She's authored two books, "Demon Fish: Travels Through The Hidden World of Sharks" and "Fight Club Politics: How Partisanship is Poisoning the House of Representatives." She has worked for The Post since 1998.  Brady Dennis is a national reporter for The Washington Post, focusing on the environment and public health issues. He previously spent years covering the nation’s economy. Dennis was a finalist for the 2009 Pulitzer Prize for a series of explanatory stories about the global financial crisis.   Democracy Dies in Darkness


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: White House tensions with CDC spill into public view as top Trump adviser criticizes agency response



By 
Felicia Sonmez and 
Darryl Fears 
May 17, 2020 at 6:51 p.m. EDT


Tensions between the White House and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention spilled out into public view on Sunday as a top adviser to President Trump criticized the public health agency’s response to the novel coronavirus pandemic.

The comments by White House trade adviser Peter Navarro are the latest signal of how the Trump administration has sought to sideline the CDC. The agency typically plays the lead role in public health crises, but in recent weeks it’s had its draft guidance for reopening held up by the White House, leaving states and localities to largely fend for themselves.

Speaking on NBC News’s “Meet the Press,” Navarro sharply criticized the CDC over its production of a flawed coronavirus test kit that contributed to a nationwide delay in testing.

“Early on in this crisis, the CDC — which really had the most trusted brand around the world in this space — really let the country down with the testing,” Navarro said. “Because not only did they keep the testing within the bureaucracy, they had a bad test. And that did set us back.”

Republicans defend Trump on Obamagate, inspector general firing

Lawmakers and political advisers reacted to President Trump's latest contentious actions on May 17. (Sarah Cahlan/The Washington Post)
The CDC did not respond to a request for comment. Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar, whose agency oversees the CDC, pushed back against Navarro’s criticism in an interview on CBS’s “Face the Nation.”

“I don’t believe the CDC let this country down,” Azar said when pressed repeatedly on Navarro’s comments. “I believe the CDC serves an important public health role. And what was always critical was to get the private sector to the table [on testing].”

Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.






Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, pictured Friday after President Trump participated in a vaccine development event in the Rose Garden at the White House. (Jabin Botsford/The Washington Post)
With the coronavirus pandemic in the United States now in its third month, some in the White House are increasingly taking aim at the CDC and the leadership of its director, Robert Redfield, as The Washington Post has previously reported.

Growing friction between White House, CDC hobbles pandemic response

In addition to the issue of testing, White House officials say they are also frustrated by what they consider the agency’s balky flow of data and information and the leak of an early version of its reopening recommendations, according to three administration officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal disagreements.

Appearing remotely at a Senate committee hearing on Tuesday, Redfield detailed the CDC’s efforts to combat the pandemic, including expert assistance to state health authorities, disease surveillance and testing and contact tracing strategy. But he also sounded an alarm that the nation’s public health resources have been insufficient to meet the challenge that covid-19 has posed.

“We need to rebuild our nation’s public health infrastructure: data and data analytics, public health laboratory resilience and our nation’s public health workforce,” he said.

Navarro on Sunday lashed out not only at the CDC, but also at China, escalating the Trump administration’s attacks on that country for its handling of the virus. In an interview on ABC News’s “This Week,” Navarro said he holds the country’s leaders responsible for the global outbreak.

“The virus was spawned in Wuhan province,” Navarro said. “Patient zero was in November. The Chinese, behind the shield of the World Health Organization, for two months hid the virus from the world, and then sent hundreds of thousands of Chinese on aircraft to Milan, New York and around the world to seed that. They could have kept it in Wuhan. Instead, it became a pandemic.”

Beijing has responded to such attacks by accusing the Trump administration of “shifting blame” in an effort to distract from its own failures amid the pandemic.

While they were at odds over the CDC, Navarro and Azar were in agreement Sunday as they defended the Trump administration’s push for states to reopen their economies.

Navarro argued that “some of the people in the medical community want to just run and hide until the virus is extinguished,” an approach that he argued, without evidence, would “kill many more people” than the coronavirus would.

He also said loosening restrictions on businesses is not a “question of lives vs. jobs.”

“What President Trump realized early on is that, if you lock people down, you may save lives directly from the China virus, but you indirectly are going to kill a lot more people” through suicide or substance abuse, Navarro said.

Azar declared that it’s safe to reopen the country because half of the counties reporting “haven’t had a single death,” and more than 60 percent of all covid-19 cases are in just 2 percent of the reporting counties.

“That’s why the local leaders need to lead this,” he said on CNN’s “State of the Union.”

As coronavirus testing expands, a new problem arises: Not enough people to test

Azar also said he was not overly concerned by images of people congregating at bars and other places without staying six feet apart or wearing masks.

“I think in any individual instance you are going to see people doing things that are irresponsible,” he said, emphasizing, “we’ve got to get this economy open and our people out and about, working and going to school again.”

Trump made only brief remarks Sunday as he returned to the White House from Camp David. In an exchange with reporters, he maintained that “tremendous progress is being made on many fronts, including coming up with a cure for this horrible plague that has beset our country.”

But statistics from some states paint a less-than-rosy picture.

Texas reported its largest single-day jump in coronavirus cases Saturday, with 1,801 newly confirmed cases. According to the Texas Department of State Health Services, 734 of the new cases were reported in the Amarillo area, where there has been an outbreak tied to the region’s meatpacking facilities.

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) has already allowed some businesses — including hair salons, restaurants and retail stores — to reopen at reduced capacity, and beginning on Monday, gyms, offices and nonessential manufacturing facilities will be allowed to do so as well, according to the Dallas Morning News.

New York, the state hardest hit by the pandemic, has seen a decline in new cases since April, but officials remain wary of a potential increase as parts of the state begin to reopen. Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo (D) on Sunday received a covid-19 swab test on live TV in an effort to convince residents to get tested if they are experiencing symptoms.

“It is so fast and so easy that even a governor can take this test,” Cuomo said shortly before a doctor swabbed his nose during his daily briefing in Albany.

After photos and videos emerged over the weekend of people in New York City crowding the sidewalks outside restaurants and bars, many carrying open containers and not wearing masks, Mayor Bill de Blasio (D) scolded those disregarding quarantine measures.

“We’re feeling the pull of the outdoors, we’re feeling the seasons changing, we all want to be out there,” de Blasio said, noting that the sunny weather has only exacerbated pent-up New Yorkers’ “quarantine fatigue” after two months in isolation. “But we all understand we’re in the middle of a pandemic, and we have to do things differently.”

In California, Gov. Gavin Newsom said he is moving forward based on the best guidance to control the spread of the virus: social distancing. He also said reopening schools will be predicated on data and science, not just observations on the ground.

“I think some schools will not be [open this fall] and many schools will be,” Newsom (D) told Jake Tapper on CNN’s “State of the Union.”

Seventy-five percent of California’s economy is now open, including manufacturing, warehouses and restaurants, Newsom said. Business owners and individuals are encouraged to wear face coverings and maintain physical distance from others. Opening sports arenas, he said, is not an option at this time.

Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) said that reopening his state’s economy was necessary but also noted that the state was still wrestling with the outbreak and the danger remains. “I’ve said to Ohioans that so much is in every individual’s control. I encourage people to wear masks when they go out in public,” he said on CNN.

DeWine said he was concerned when he saw images of a reopened Ohio bar crowded with people. But he added that the people running the bar got the situation under control.

“Ultimately, it’s going to come to Ohioans doing what Ohioans have done the last two months — keep their distance and wear masks,” he said.

DeWine said that 90 percent of the state’s economy is open but that he wasn’t sure about reopening schools. He said they were closed “not because you [are] specifically worried about the kids,” but to keep students from going home and infecting their parents.

“You have 30 kids go into a classroom, one kid is in there, and he’s got no symptoms, but he’s carrying it — now you got maybe 25 kids . . . going back to their families,” DeWine said. “And it just spreads and multiplies. So, that’s the concern.”

In an interview on CBS News’ “Face the Nation,” House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) warned that “time is of the essence” for Congress and the White House to approve an additional round of coronavirus relief, including funds for additional testing and job protections.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) has sought to expand liability protections for employers that reopen during the pandemic, but Pelosi on Sunday declined to say whether Democrats are open to such a move.

“Time is very important. We have lost time,” Pelosi said, adding: “People are hungry across America. Hunger doesn’t take a pause. People are jobless across America. That doesn’t take a pause.”





Meryl Kornfield, Joseph Marks, Steven Goff, Lenny Bernstein and Mike DeBonis contributed to this report.


----------



## dancinstallion

Warning:
There is a lot of incompetence and neglect going on in a few of the Brooklyn hospitals that is leading to a lot of deaths. Some of the Covid cases are picking up and they are opening new covid units in those hospitals while our hospital is discharging patients and closing down units.

Thursday a patient has a severely critical lab result. Nurse talks to Attending Doc and gets order for xyz. Nurse does xyz and it doesn't work.

Nurse: We need to do STAT dialysis.
Doc: We don't do dialysis for that.
Nurse:  what do you mean? This patient needs it. So what do you do for this?
Doc: We do xyz.
Nurse: xyz didn't work.
Doc: do it again.

Nurse passes report on to night shift.
Friday the nurse comes back and nothing else has been done for the patient. XYZ has not been working for the patient no matter how many times it is done. Now the patient is getting worse and is having heart arrhythmias.  The patient Codes. The nurse says the docs didn't know how to do Advance Cardiac Life Support and was reading out of a book while the code was going on and asking what to do next. The nurse said the code took two hours and the patient died. The patient was black.   and of course the death will be listed as Covid death instead of what it really is.


Like @BillsBackerz67 told me, now is not the time to be learning critical care, how to run CRRT machines, and how to do ACLS while a code is in progress.    She was right!


----------



## nyeredzi

Kanky said:


> Won't this just lead to people in your county traveling to other parts of the state and spreading the illness?



This is what's happening in my state, Maryland. I'm in the county with the highest number of cases, but the next county over, of about the same size, has more deaths. But honestly most of the counties that have any real population are still under county lockdown orders until the end of the month, not just our county. It's the less populated counties that are somewhat reopening, which seems reasonable to me.


----------



## nyeredzi

meka72 said:


> Spoiler: Testing is Finally Expanding
> 
> 
> 
> By Steve Thompson, Juliet Eilperin and Brady Dennis  May 17 at 4:19 PM ET Four months into the U.S. coronavirus epidemic, tests for the virus finally are becoming widely available, a crucial step toward lifting stay-at-home orders and safely returning to normal life. But while many states no longer report crippling supply shortages, a new problem has emerged: too few people lining up to get tested.
> 
> A Washington Post survey of governors’ offices and state health departments found at least a dozen states where testing capacity outstrips the supply of patients. Many have scrambled to make testing more convenient, especially for vulnerable communities, by setting up pop-up sites and developing apps that help assess symptoms, find free test sites and deliver quick results.
> 
> But the numbers, while rising, are well short of capacity — and far short of targets set by independent experts. Utah, for example, is conducting about 3,500 tests a day, a little more than a third of its 9,000-test maximum capacity, and health officials have erected highway billboards begging drivers to “GET TESTED FOR COVID-19.”
> Why aren’t more people showing up? “Well, that’s the million-dollar question,” said Utah Health Department spokesman Tom Hudachko. “It could be simply that people don’t want to be tested. It could be that people feel like they don’t need to be tested. It could be that people are so mildly symptomatic that they’re just not concerned that having a positive lab result would actually change their course in any meaningful way.”
> 
> Experts say several factors may be preventing more people from seeking tests, including a lingering sense of scarcity, a lack of access in rural and underserved communities, and skepticism about testing operations. “We know there’s a lack of trust in the African American community with the medical profession,” said Ala Stanford, a pediatric surgeon in Philadelphia who started a group to provide free testing in low-income and minority communities, which have been particularly hard hit by the virus. The effort, which offers testing in church parking lots, has serviced more than 3,000 people in recent weeks.
> 
> “You’ve got to meet people where they are,” Stanford said.
> 
> Another major hurdle: lingering confusion about who qualifies. In the earliest days of the outbreak, Americans were told that only the sickest and most vulnerable should get tested while others should stay home. Last month, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention relaxed its guidelines to offer tests to people without symptoms who are referred by local health departments or clinicians.
> 
> Some states have since relaxed their testing criteria dramatically. Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) has encouraged “all Georgians, even if they are not experiencing symptoms, to schedule an appointment.” And Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) urged residents earlier this month to “call 2-1-1 and find a location close to you, even if you don’t have symptoms and you’re just curious.”
> 
> Elsewhere, officials scarred by shortages have been hesitant to follow suit.
> 
> “A lot of states put in very, very restrictive testing policies . . . because they didn’t have any tests. And they’ve either not relaxed those, or the word is not getting out,” said Ashish Jha, who directs the Harvard Global Health Institute. “We want to be at a point where everybody who has mild symptoms is tested. That is critical. That is still not happening in a lot of places.”
> 
> Last week, Jha and other Harvard researchers estimated that the United States should be testing at least 900,000 people a day, or about 8 percent of the population per month. At that rate, they say, local officials would get a clear sense of the spread of the virus, would be able to detect clusters of infection in the early stages and could move to isolate people who test positive or have been exposed, a process known as contact tracing.
> 
> A White House estimate, obtained by The Post, shows the nation has sufficient lab capacity to process at least 400,000 tests per day, and potentially many more. But in surveying the states, The Post found that few are testing at full capacity. In 20 states that provided detailed information, the number of tests performed was roughly 235,000 per day lower than their technical capacity, with the biggest gaps in California and New Jersey.
> 
> Lab capacity remains untapped for many reasons, including lingering supply shortages. While most states say they are now able to test people in hospitals, nursing homes, prisons and other front-line settings, many continue to be hampered by a lack of personal protective equipment (PPE), nasal swabs and reagents, the chemicals necessary to process tests.
> 
> California, for example, has sufficient lab capacity to conduct nearly 100,000 tests a day, but is averaging less than 40,000. At a news conference last week, Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) cited continuing “supply-chain constraints.”
> 
> And in Chicago, a major chain of urgent-care clinics temporarily halted mobile testing last week when it ran out of test kits. “[W]e are currently unable to test for COVID-19 in Illinois,” said a message posted Sunday on the website of Physicians Immediate Care, adding that the chain hopes to resume testing Monday.
> 
> As states trying to encourage people to return to normal life ramp up testing, experts worry that widespread shortages could return.
> 
> “Right now, in some locations in this country, they don’t have adequate testing to test all symptomatic patients,” said Angela M. Caliendo, board member of the Infectious Diseases Society of America and a vice chair in the Department of Medicine at Alpert Medical School of Brown University. “So when you open up and you start testing people that are asymptomatic, you’re going to put a lot of pressure on the supply chain.”
> 
> The federal government is working to remedy the problem, including by investing $75.5 million through the Defense Production Act to increase swab production. The Food and Drug Administration has eased regulations to permit use of swabs made from polyester in addition to nylon and foam, and the Trump administration has pledged to supply 12.9 million swabs directly to states this month, a promise many governors are banking on.
> 
> Last week, President Trump announced that the federal government will distribute $11 billion to help states get additional supplies, part of a $25 billion testing budget approved by Congress.
> 
> “I said from the beginning that the federal government would back up the states and help them build their testing capability and capacities, and that’s exactly what’s happened,” he said.
> 
> But reagents remain a problem. In the District, health officials have access to a public health lab, a research lab and six hospital labs, which together have the capacity to process at least 3,700 tests per day, said LaQuandra Nesbitt, director of the D.C. Department of Health.
> 
> But reagents must match the labs’ testing machines; in recent weeks, the labs have managed to purchase only enough to conduct 1,500 tests per day.
> 
> Still, even that supply has outstripped demand, with only about 1,000 D.C. residents seeking tests each day. In late April, the city expanded its guidelines to permit grocery store clerks and other critical workers to get tested regardless of whether they have symptoms. Further changes prioritized people over 65 and with underlying health conditions. Meanwhile, former first lady Michelle Obama has urged people in robocalls to take advantage of the free service.
> 
> Testing has been similarly slow to ramp up in Virginia, where guidelines posted on the state’s website limited testing mostly to people with symptoms who were hospitalized, living in communal settings or working as health-care providers.
> 
> Hilary Adams, a 28-year-old Web coordinator for the American Society of Clinical Oncology, said her doctor refused to order a test in late April even though she had a sore throat and headache, suffers from asthma and lives with her father, who had tested positive. She was told to stay home and quarantine.
> 
> “Just living with that level of uncertainly and anxiety was really, really stressful,” Adams said.
> 
> After being criticized for low testing rates, Virginia officials posted relaxed guidelines on May 5. That day, Adams’s doctor finally ordered a test — which came back negative. Virginia has since reported an increase in testing from about 4,000 per day to nearly 7,000.
> 
> “We’ve said from the very beginning that we needed more PPE. We have that now. Then we said we needed more testing supplies. We have that now,” said former Virginia health commissioner Karen Remley, who co-directs a testing task force appointed by Gov. Ralph Northam (D). “Now we’re working on education and bringing people to the table.”
> 
> A national strategy could make that effort more effective, said Danielle Allen, director of Harvard’s Edmond J. Safra Center for Ethics, which last week published a $74 billion road map that calls for 24-hour contact tracing and isolation facilities for people who test positive. Although many states are building those services, the patchwork approach means scarce resources may not be efficiently deployed.
> 
> For example, inviting anyone to get tested, rather than focusing on hot spots or areas of high vulnerability, is “not going to be that valuable,” said Jan Malcolm, the health commissioner in Minnesota, where policymakers are building toward 20,000 tests per day and considering hiring more than 4,000 contact tracers.
> 
> Kentucky illustrates the transition many states are making. In the first few months of the pandemic, the state had major shortages of testing materials and had to send many samples out of state for processing. Then in March, Gov. Andy Beshear (D) tapped a pair of local lab companies to scale up operations.
> 
> Gravity Diagnostics, a 140-person firm in Covington, blew out a wall to expand its main lab and hired 15 more people. It has processed nearly 40 percent of all tests in the state, as well as tests conducted at Kroger mobile health clinics across the nation.
> 
> By last week, Beshear said Kentucky had secured all the components needed to further ramp up testing, including a significant supply of swabs from the federal government. With businesses starting to reopen, Beshear is urging everyone to get tested. The state recorded an average of 5,700 tests a day over the past week, a sharp uptick.
> 
> “We can provide all the capacity in the world,” Beshear said. “You’ve got to show up and take a test.”
> 
> The story is similar elsewhere. In Wisconsin, officials last week listed a daily capacity of 13,400 tests, spread across 52 labs. But daily reported tests have averaged only around 4,800. To bump up the numbers, Gov. Tony Evers (D) has ordered the National Guard to set up mobile testing sites and told doctors to test anyone with symptoms.
> 
> In Florida, tests are averaging about half the statewide capacity of 30,000 per day. Jared Moskowitz, director of Florida’s Division of Emergency Management, said the state has opened sites to improve access, including one in front of Hard Rock Stadium in Miami Gardens, where he spoke at a news conference this month. Still, Moskowitz acknowledged that “less and less people are coming to these sites, and we’ve seen that decline in the numbers.”
> 
> And in Arizona, only 5,400 people turned out for a Saturday “testing blitz” held May 2 in dozens of community locations for people with symptoms or who think they have had contact with the virus. Health officials had been hoping for 10,000, and have since extended the blitz to every Saturday in May.
> 
> Although Massachusetts has tested nearly 6 percent of its population — one of the highest rates in the nation — even Gov. Charlie Baker (R) has been frustrated by a lack of interest in testing. Earlier this month, Baker chastised Bay State residents for refusing tests even in highly vulnerable settings such as nursing homes.
> 
> “There’s some people who, for whatever reason, don’t want to be tested,” Baker told reporters. “And we’re just going to have to find a way to work through that.”
> 
> Jenna Portnoy and Chris Mooney contributed to this report.  Steve Thompson writes about government and politics in Maryland, D.C. and Virginia. Before joining The Washington Post in 2018, he was an investigative reporter for the Dallas Morning News. He started his career as a police reporter at the St. Petersburg Times.  Juliet Eilperin is The Washington Post's senior national affairs correspondent, covering the transformation of federal environmental policy. She's authored two books, "Demon Fish: Travels Through The Hidden World of Sharks" and "Fight Club Politics: How Partisanship is Poisoning the House of Representatives." She has worked for The Post since 1998.  Brady Dennis is a national reporter for The Washington Post, focusing on the environment and public health issues. He previously spent years covering the nation’s economy. Dennis was a finalist for the 2009 Pulitzer Prize for a series of explanatory stories about the global financial crisis.   Democracy Dies in Darkness


This is very interesting. I find everything about this situation confusing. It is confused. If we really have the capacity to test more, that message is totally failing to reach people. There are different messages for every state, for every county even. It's why no one knows what to do. Can you even get a test without a doctor's order anymore? Not last I heard, and the doctors are still setting the bar of admission. Which for the general population is still to be showing certain symptoms. Right? Maybe the number of people showing symptoms is not high enough for that level of testing.


----------



## OhTall1

nyeredzi said:


> This is very interesting. I find everything about this situation confusing. It is confused. If we really have the capacity to test more, that message is totally failing to reach people. There are different messages for every state, for every county even. It's why no one knows what to do. Can you even get a test without a doctor's order anymore? Not last I heard, and the doctors are still setting the bar of admission. Which for the general population is still to be showing certain symptoms. Right? Maybe the number of people showing symptoms is not high enough for that level of testing.


I agree.  In my part of VA, people were being told that you needed a doctor's note, and even with a note you basically needed to be on death's door to get tested.  It seems like we're at a point where people aren't being told that anyone can get tested, or people who were sick have recovered and just don't feel the need to confirm what they already suspect.  Meanwhile, I've done everything possible to stay at home and wear a mask if I have to leave, so I'm really not interested in learning if I'm asymptomatic since I'm already doing everything they'd tell me to do if I tested positive.  I feel like I'd be putting myself at risk by going to a testing center with a bunch of sick people.


----------



## vevster

My cousin lives in The Netherlands, so I plan on teasing him on this.....

*Dutch health officials release new COVID-19 sex guidelines*
The Dutch government has released new guidelines on sex during COVID-19, suggesting "sex with yourself or with others at a distance" among other recommendations published on its health ministry's website amid the relaxation of some lockdown rules.

The new guidance, which was issued on by the Dutch National Institute for Health and Environment on May 16, acknowledges that it is "logical" for single people to seek physical contact, but advises minimizing risks by picking just one partner and discussing "how best to do this together.” Couples are reminded to avoid sex with partners who have been self-isolating because of coronavirus symptoms, with officials going as far to suggest safer at-distance alternatives.

Lockdown rules in the Netherlands are being relaxed countrywide as part of a four-phase plan announced by Prime Minister Mark Rutte at the end of April. COVID-19 has caused 5,680 deaths in the country so far, with 43,995 cases reported, according to John Hopkins University.


----------



## vevster

OhTall1 said:


> I feel like I'd be putting myself at risk by going to a testing center with a bunch of sick people.



If you are asymptomatic, don't engage the healthcare system.  If it ain't broke.....

Plus these tests are sketchy with false positives and false negatives. Please.


----------



## OhTall1

vevster said:


> If you are asymptomatic, don't engage the healthcare system.  If it ain't broke.....
> 
> Plus these tests are sketchy with false positives and false negatives. Please.



There are so many people in my other online forums who want to get tested because they're just curious.  Meanwhile I'm like


----------



## yamilee21

vevster said:


> My cousin lives in The Netherlands, so I plan on teasing him on this.....





vevster said:


> *Dutch health officials release new COVID-19 sex guidelines ... *



NYC had released its own rather explicit guidelines when lockdown started in March, ... I wonder if there will be an updated version here too when (if?) this ends, .


----------



## Stormy

Well, on Mother's Day weekend, that Saturday I went to the mall masked up, saw others masked up too in the parking lot so I was feeling safe. Figured I run to this vegan restaurant on the end of the food court because I was craving my favorite chicken skewers. I get there, workers are masked  and there's a couple walking away. Here, everything is made to order, so people usually sit at one of the food court tables or go somewhere while waiting. This is what I did. So far so good. I decide I want fries to go with those delicious  chicken skewers. Well, American Deli's taste better so I waltz over there and what do I see? A whole different world. Crowds of people. Lines at every restaurant on this side of the food court. Not one young person had on a mask. Most of the few older people did. I saw a very pregnant woman and her husband without one on. 

As I was leaving I did see two teens wearing one. They were with their parents. One teen brother with his friend. He was wearing one, but the friend wasn't. I just couldn't believe how people were so nonchalant in such a crowded place. I mean it was almost elbow to elbow. I haven't  been back since.


----------



## vevster

yamilee21 said:


> NYC had released its own rather explicit guidelines when lockdown started in March, ... I wonder if there will be an updated version here too when (if?) this ends, .


Gross!!!!  





> If you usually meet your sex partners online or make a living by having sex, consider taking a break from in-person dates. Video dates, sexting or chat rooms may be options for you.


----------



## vevster

OhTall1 said:


> There are so many people in my other online forums who want to get tested because they're just curious.  Meanwhile I'm like



  I don't want to know ENOUGH to deal with the nonsense.


----------



## Everything Zen

meka72 said:


> Spoiler: White House tensions with CDC spill into public view as top Trump adviser criticizes agency response
> 
> 
> 
> By
> Felicia Sonmez and
> Darryl Fears
> May 17, 2020 at 6:51 p.m. EDT
> 
> 
> Tensions between the White House and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention spilled out into public view on Sunday as a top adviser to President Trump criticized the public health agency’s response to the novel coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> The comments by White House trade adviser Peter Navarro are the latest signal of how the Trump administration has sought to sideline the CDC. The agency typically plays the lead role in public health crises, but in recent weeks it’s had its draft guidance for reopening held up by the White House, leaving states and localities to largely fend for themselves.
> 
> Speaking on NBC News’s “Meet the Press,” Navarro sharply criticized the CDC over its production of a flawed coronavirus test kit that contributed to a nationwide delay in testing.
> 
> “Early on in this crisis, the CDC — which really had the most trusted brand around the world in this space — really let the country down with the testing,” Navarro said. “Because not only did they keep the testing within the bureaucracy, they had a bad test. And that did set us back.”
> 
> Republicans defend Trump on Obamagate, inspector general firing
> 
> Lawmakers and political advisers reacted to President Trump's latest contentious actions on May 17. (Sarah Cahlan/The Washington Post)
> The CDC did not respond to a request for comment. Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar, whose agency oversees the CDC, pushed back against Navarro’s criticism in an interview on CBS’s “Face the Nation.”
> 
> “I don’t believe the CDC let this country down,” Azar said when pressed repeatedly on Navarro’s comments. “I believe the CDC serves an important public health role. And what was always critical was to get the private sector to the table [on testing].”
> 
> Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, pictured Friday after President Trump participated in a vaccine development event in the Rose Garden at the White House. (Jabin Botsford/The Washington Post)
> With the coronavirus pandemic in the United States now in its third month, some in the White House are increasingly taking aim at the CDC and the leadership of its director, Robert Redfield, as The Washington Post has previously reported.
> 
> Growing friction between White House, CDC hobbles pandemic response
> 
> In addition to the issue of testing, White House officials say they are also frustrated by what they consider the agency’s balky flow of data and information and the leak of an early version of its reopening recommendations, according to three administration officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal disagreements.
> 
> Appearing remotely at a Senate committee hearing on Tuesday, Redfield detailed the CDC’s efforts to combat the pandemic, including expert assistance to state health authorities, disease surveillance and testing and contact tracing strategy. But he also sounded an alarm that the nation’s public health resources have been insufficient to meet the challenge that covid-19 has posed.
> 
> “We need to rebuild our nation’s public health infrastructure: data and data analytics, public health laboratory resilience and our nation’s public health workforce,” he said.
> 
> Navarro on Sunday lashed out not only at the CDC, but also at China, escalating the Trump administration’s attacks on that country for its handling of the virus. In an interview on ABC News’s “This Week,” Navarro said he holds the country’s leaders responsible for the global outbreak.
> 
> “The virus was spawned in Wuhan province,” Navarro said. “Patient zero was in November. The Chinese, behind the shield of the World Health Organization, for two months hid the virus from the world, and then sent hundreds of thousands of Chinese on aircraft to Milan, New York and around the world to seed that. They could have kept it in Wuhan. Instead, it became a pandemic.”
> 
> Beijing has responded to such attacks by accusing the Trump administration of “shifting blame” in an effort to distract from its own failures amid the pandemic.
> 
> While they were at odds over the CDC, Navarro and Azar were in agreement Sunday as they defended the Trump administration’s push for states to reopen their economies.
> 
> Navarro argued that “some of the people in the medical community want to just run and hide until the virus is extinguished,” an approach that he argued, without evidence, would “kill many more people” than the coronavirus would.
> 
> He also said loosening restrictions on businesses is not a “question of lives vs. jobs.”
> 
> “What President Trump realized early on is that, if you lock people down, you may save lives directly from the China virus, but you indirectly are going to kill a lot more people” through suicide or substance abuse, Navarro said.
> 
> Azar declared that it’s safe to reopen the country because half of the counties reporting “haven’t had a single death,” and more than 60 percent of all covid-19 cases are in just 2 percent of the reporting counties.
> 
> “That’s why the local leaders need to lead this,” he said on CNN’s “State of the Union.”
> 
> As coronavirus testing expands, a new problem arises: Not enough people to test
> 
> Azar also said he was not overly concerned by images of people congregating at bars and other places without staying six feet apart or wearing masks.
> 
> “I think in any individual instance you are going to see people doing things that are irresponsible,” he said, emphasizing, “we’ve got to get this economy open and our people out and about, working and going to school again.”
> 
> Trump made only brief remarks Sunday as he returned to the White House from Camp David. In an exchange with reporters, he maintained that “tremendous progress is being made on many fronts, including coming up with a cure for this horrible plague that has beset our country.”
> 
> But statistics from some states paint a less-than-rosy picture.
> 
> Texas reported its largest single-day jump in coronavirus cases Saturday, with 1,801 newly confirmed cases. According to the Texas Department of State Health Services, 734 of the new cases were reported in the Amarillo area, where there has been an outbreak tied to the region’s meatpacking facilities.
> 
> Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) has already allowed some businesses — including hair salons, restaurants and retail stores — to reopen at reduced capacity, and beginning on Monday, gyms, offices and nonessential manufacturing facilities will be allowed to do so as well, according to the Dallas Morning News.
> 
> New York, the state hardest hit by the pandemic, has seen a decline in new cases since April, but officials remain wary of a potential increase as parts of the state begin to reopen. Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo (D) on Sunday received a covid-19 swab test on live TV in an effort to convince residents to get tested if they are experiencing symptoms.
> 
> “It is so fast and so easy that even a governor can take this test,” Cuomo said shortly before a doctor swabbed his nose during his daily briefing in Albany.
> 
> After photos and videos emerged over the weekend of people in New York City crowding the sidewalks outside restaurants and bars, many carrying open containers and not wearing masks, Mayor Bill de Blasio (D) scolded those disregarding quarantine measures.
> 
> “We’re feeling the pull of the outdoors, we’re feeling the seasons changing, we all want to be out there,” de Blasio said, noting that the sunny weather has only exacerbated pent-up New Yorkers’ “quarantine fatigue” after two months in isolation. “But we all understand we’re in the middle of a pandemic, and we have to do things differently.”
> 
> In California, Gov. Gavin Newsom said he is moving forward based on the best guidance to control the spread of the virus: social distancing. He also said reopening schools will be predicated on data and science, not just observations on the ground.
> 
> “I think some schools will not be [open this fall] and many schools will be,” Newsom (D) told Jake Tapper on CNN’s “State of the Union.”
> 
> Seventy-five percent of California’s economy is now open, including manufacturing, warehouses and restaurants, Newsom said. Business owners and individuals are encouraged to wear face coverings and maintain physical distance from others. Opening sports arenas, he said, is not an option at this time.
> 
> Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) said that reopening his state’s economy was necessary but also noted that the state was still wrestling with the outbreak and the danger remains. “I’ve said to Ohioans that so much is in every individual’s control. I encourage people to wear masks when they go out in public,” he said on CNN.
> 
> DeWine said he was concerned when he saw images of a reopened Ohio bar crowded with people. But he added that the people running the bar got the situation under control.
> 
> “Ultimately, it’s going to come to Ohioans doing what Ohioans have done the last two months — keep their distance and wear masks,” he said.
> 
> DeWine said that 90 percent of the state’s economy is open but that he wasn’t sure about reopening schools. He said they were closed “not because you [are] specifically worried about the kids,” but to keep students from going home and infecting their parents.
> 
> “You have 30 kids go into a classroom, one kid is in there, and he’s got no symptoms, but he’s carrying it — now you got maybe 25 kids . . . going back to their families,” DeWine said. “And it just spreads and multiplies. So, that’s the concern.”
> 
> In an interview on CBS News’ “Face the Nation,” House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) warned that “time is of the essence” for Congress and the White House to approve an additional round of coronavirus relief, including funds for additional testing and job protections.
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) has sought to expand liability protections for employers that reopen during the pandemic, but Pelosi on Sunday declined to say whether Democrats are open to such a move.
> 
> “Time is very important. We have lost time,” Pelosi said, adding: “People are hungry across America. Hunger doesn’t take a pause. People are jobless across America. That doesn’t take a pause.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meryl Kornfield, Joseph Marks, Steven Goff, Lenny Bernstein and Mike DeBonis contributed to this report.



Lawd just wake me when this nightmare is over. 

Again WHY didn’t we just use the WHO tests?
Make it make sense!!!


----------



## meka72

These anti-Acton people suck. 



Spoiler: Ohio’s Amy Acton inspires admiration, and a backlash, with tough coronavirus response



*Ohio’s Amy Acton inspires admiration, and a backlash, with tough coronavirus response*




Supporters of Ohio Health Director Amy Acton on Acton's front lawn after a few dozen protesters of the stay-at-home orders once again showed up outside her home in Bexley, Ohio, on May 4. (Barbara J. Perenic/AP)
By
Griff Witte
May 18, 2020 at 7:43 a.m. EDT


It was a sunny spring day in the Ohio suburb of Bexley. Along streets lined with old-growth sycamores and maples, residents were out cutting the grass. Children were playing in the front lawns. Then the men with the guns showed up.

“We don’t see people in our neighborhood wearing full military outfits, armed with handguns,” said Tim Madison, a lawyer and former city council member. “It was shocking, to say the least.”

But Madison knew why they were there: for his next-door neighbor, Amy Acton.

An obscure state official only months ago, Acton — who was homeless as a child in hardscrabble Youngstown — has become a white-coated emblem of her state’s forceful coronavirus response. To her legions of fans, she’s a hero whose aggressive action as Ohio health director has saved lives, and whose calm, clear and compassionate style is a national model for how leaders should be communicating amid an unparalleled public health crisis.

AD
Yet Acton has also become a target, and not only for the protesters — some armed, most not — who have descended on her home.

One Republican state representative denounced the 54-year-old doctor as a “medical dictator.” And the GOP-dominated Ohio House recently voted to strip much of her power, with members agitating against the widespread closures that have brought the state crushing economic pain.

Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.

The backlash against Acton reflects a broader rebuke of the medical advisers who are counseling caution as the nation enters its third month since coronavirus shutdowns kicked off. Although polls show that most Americans remain willing to accept the trade-offs that experts say are necessary to curb the virus’s spread, demonstrators, lawmakers and top officials — not least the president — have been far less patient.





A protester holds up a sign outside of the Ohio statehouse in Columbus. (Megan Jelinger/AFP/Getty Images)




A woman holds up a sign against Acton outside of the Ohio statehouse in Columbus. (Megan Jelinger/AFP/Getty Images)
Legislators in Pennsylvania recently led a capitol-steps protest demanding the resignation of the state health secretary. In Wisconsin, the GOP-dominated legislature filed suit against the governor’s health advisers, prompting the state supreme court to strike down stay-at-home orders — and thirsty patrons to throng suddenly reopened bars.

AD
At the national level, senators have undercut infectious disease point man Anthony S. Fauci — as has the president he serves — after Fauci admonished against a “cavalier” attitude toward reopening the economy.

“I’m a scientist, a physician and a public health official. I give advice, according to the best scientific evidence,” Fauci replied last week after Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) told him he was not the “end all.”

Trump was displeased. “He wants to play all sides of the equation,” the president complained when asked about Fauci’s warnings. The president said Fauci’s reservations about reopening schools were, in particular, “not an acceptable answer.”

AD
ADVERTISING
By contrast, Ohio’s Republican governor, Mike DeWine, has stood by his top medical adviser. Acton, DeWine has said in response to attacks from members of his own party, is “a good, compassionate and honorable person” who has “worked nonstop to save lives and protect her fellow citizens.”

‘The buck stops with me’: DeWine calls out anti-lockdown protests

Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) defended members of the media and his staff from protesters during a press briefing on May 4. (The Ohio Channel)
He has also insisted that protesters and other critics target him, not her. “The buck stops with me,” DeWine said this month as demonstrators were unsettling Acton’s Bexley neighbors. “These decisions are my decisions.”

Acton’s influence, however, has been undeniable.

With Acton at his side, DeWine led the nation in shutting down sources of covid-19 spread, including large gatherings, schools and restaurants. His handling of the crisis has been hailed as a model by public health experts, and it has won approval from an astonishing 86 percent of Ohioans. The state has over 27,000 coronavirus cases, around half the total of its smaller neighbor, Michigan.





Acton talks with reporters at the Ohio statehouse after a news conference in April. (Doral Chenoweth/AP)
At their regular news conferences, the governor has often yielded the floor to Acton and allowed her to explain the finer points of medical knowledge about the coronavirus . She has also taken on much of the emotional hand-holding.

AD
“I don’t want you to be afraid. I am not afraid. I am determined,” she said on the March day that she issued the state’s stay-at-home order. “I want you to think about the fact that this is our one shot in this country. All of us are going to have to sacrifice.”

Her quotes have been emblazoned on T-shirts and coffee mugs, and a Facebook fan club has more than 130,000 members. A popular Internet meme in Ohio includes a photo of Acton in her signature outfit, along with the caption: “Not all heroes where capes. Mine wears a white coat.”

Those who have known Acton for decades say they are not surprised. She grew up poor in blue-collar Youngstown, living one winter out of a tent and surviving abuse. The chance to attend Northeast Ohio Medical University was her ticket out of that life and on to a 30-plus-year career in medical practice and policy, culminating in DeWine’s selection of her for the medical director job last year. But she retained her ability to empathize.

AD
“She was always able to connect with people, and we see that now especially,” said Rochelle Rosian, a classmate who is now a Cleveland Clinic doctor. “She’s educating Ohioans, knowing that knowledge is power.”

Not everyone, of course, has appreciated her advice. The protesters at her home in Bexley, a suburb of Columbus, have numbered in the dozens out of a state of nearly 12 million. But they have attracted widespread attention with their aggressive tactics, breaking the calm of a peaceful neighborhood with bullhorn-amplified invective.

Some slogans have been tame: “Dr. Amy Over-Re-Acton” and “Hairstylists are Essential.” But much of the rhetoric has been anti-Semitic and sexist, said Madison, the next-door neighbor. (Acton is Jewish.)

AD
Neighbors have responded by planting “Dr. Amy Acton Fan Club” yard signs and by sitting in Acton’s lawn in a show of solidarity whenever the protesters come around. The two sides have repeatedly squared off — one socially distanced and wearing masks, the other massed together and not.

“It’s really bizarre,” Madison said. “We just sit there silently. They’re screaming and yelling. It’s terrible.”





Dozens including Alycia Rodgers, right, don masks as the Physicians Action Network holds a public rally in support of Acton. (Barbara J. Perenic/AP)




New signs appeared along Pleasant Ridge, specifically outside Acton's home in Bexley. (Barbara J. Perenic/AP)
Madison said he believes the protesters first demonstrate at the nearby capitol building before shifting to Acton’s house.

But the health director’s critics are well represented within the statehouse, as well as outside. State Rep. Nino Vitale (R) has frequently derided Acton as a “dictator” as well as “an unelected, globalist health director.”

AD
The Republican majority in the House passed legislation this month — with no Democratic support — that would dramatically curtail Acton’s authority, effectively nullifying her orders if they are not endorsed by a legislative panel.

The legislation is considered unlikely to pass in the Ohio Senate, and DeWine has said he would veto it even if it does. But Republican legislators said they would continue to press to limit Acton’s reach.

“Unbridled power with no oversight or accountability is a recipe for economic calamity and a loss of freedom,” said Rep. Derek Merrin (R), who voted for the measure and supports allowing all Ohio businesses to immediately reopen. “That’s what we have in Ohio.”

AD
Merrin described Acton — a registered Democrat who campaigned for Barack Obama — as a negative influence on the state’s GOP governor. She has flip-flopped on questions such as whether to recommend that Ohioans wear masks, he said, and has promoted models that exaggerate the virus’s toll.

Allies of Acton, who declined an interview request for this story, say the only reason those dire forecasts have not come true is that the state acted preemptively to head off the worst of the virus’s effects.

“She’s done phenomenally well,” said Rep. Emilia Sykes, who leads Democrats in the Ohio House.





Acton enters the daily coronavirus news conference. (Doral Chenoweth/AP)
Sykes has a degree in public health but said the legislature should have no business telling a medical expert how to do her job in the midst of a crisis. “It is a grossly negligent act to think that 10 legislators are better situated to decide,” she said.

Sykes said she believes much of the criticism of Acton stems from sexism: The men who dominate in Ohio politics, she said, are uncomfortable with a woman wielding so much power. “If you worked with the people I work with, you would understand exactly what I mean,” she said. “It’s very clear that female leadership is not as respected.”

Merrin described that idea as “ridiculous.”

DeWine announced Thursday that much of Ohio’s economy will reopen by the end of the month, including pools, day-care centers, gyms and sports leagues. That’s despite the fact that cases in Ohio have plateaued, not dropped as DeWine had said he wanted before a wide-scale reopening.

Sykes said she worries that DeWine let the political pressure get to him and relaxed restrictions before it was time. “There are a lot of people rooting for the governor,” she said. “But we’re very concerned about what happens next.”

Acton is apparently one of them. While she stood by DeWine for Thursday’s announcement, and endorsed it, she was careful to note that the success or failure of the state’s reopening will depend largely on how people respond. She encouraged Ohio citizens to continue to respect social distancing and to proceed “carefully,” recognizing that the threat remains.

“Each and every one of us should be judicious,” she said. “We have choices to make.”





Demonstrators with signs are reflected in a puddle in Columbus. (Matthew Hatcher/Bloomberg News)


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Moderna’s coronavirus vaccine shows encouraging early results in human safety trial








A view of Moderna headquarters in Cambridge, Mass. (Maddie Meyer/Getty Images)
By 
Carolyn Y. Johnson 
May 18, 2020 at 8:54 a.m. EDT
*PLEASE NOTE*

The Washington Post is providing this important information about the coronavirus for free.  For more free coverage of the coronavirus pandemic, sign up for our daily Coronavirus Updates newsletter where all stories are free to read.

Moderna, the Massachusetts biotechnology company behind a leading effort to create a coronavirus vaccine, announced promising early results from its first human safety tests Monday. The company plans to launch a large clinical trial in July aimed at showing whether the vaccine works.

The company reported that in eight patients who had been followed for a month and a half, the vaccine at low and medium doses triggered blood levels of virus-fighting antibodies that were similar or greater than those found in patients who recovered. That would suggest, but doesn’t prove, that it triggers some level of immunity. The antibody-rich blood plasma donated by patients who have recovered is separately being tested to determine whether it is an effective therapy or preventive measure for covid-19.

What antibody tests can teach us about potential coronavirus immunity

Antibody testing has garnered the attention of many researchers and government officials in the fight against the coronavirus outbreak. (John Farrell, Jonathan Baran/The Washington Post)
Moderna’s announcement comes days after one of its directors, Moncef Slaoui, stepped down from the board to become chief scientist for Operation Warp Speed, a White House initiative to speed up vaccine development. Watchdogs called out Slaoui’s apparent conflict of interest. Filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission show Slaoui’s stock options in Moderna are worth more than $10 million with the company’s share price at $66.69. In pre-market trading Monday, Moderna’s stock soared as high as 30 percent to nearly $87. 

AD
Moderna also received $483 million from the Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority, a federal agency.

“Slaoui’s blatant financial conflicts of interest disqualify him for the role of vaccine czar, unless he commits immediately to global vaccine access conditions over the obvious profit interests of the corporations he serves,” said Peter Maybarduk, director of the Access to Medicines Program at Public Citizen, a consumer advocacy group.

Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.) called for Slaoui to divest his stock options, tweeting it is “a huge conflict of interest for the White House’s new vaccine czar to own $10 million of stock in a company receiving government funding to develop a covid-19 vaccine.”

AD
ADVERTISING
Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.

The data released Monday by Moderna is encouraging, but represents only a first step in a long process to bring a vaccine to market. It comes from an interim report on dozens of patients followed over weeks, whereas vaccine studies require broad testing in thousands of patients followed over many months or years.

Paul Offit, a vaccine expert at the Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia, said the data looked promising and it made sense to proceed to a large trial this summer.

“The fact that the vaccine elicited neutralizing antibody amounts comparable or higher to those found in convalescent sera [plasma] is very encouraging,” said Arturo Casadevall, chair of molecular microbiology and immunology at the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health, who is spearheading the initiative to test plasma as a treatment.

AD
Peter Jay Hotez, who is working on developing a coronavirus vaccine at the Baylor College of Medicine, said it would be important to understand the level of antibodies detected in the patients beyond the information provided in a company news release. He pointed to emerging evidence that many recovered patients do not muster high levels after they recover — and that high levels of antibodies are needed to neutralize the virus.

The vaccine showed no worrisome safety signals, aside from redness at the injection site for one patient and some transient “systemic” symptoms in three patients given the highest dose, the company said.

The interim data comes from a clinical trial aimed at showing the safety of its experimental vaccine and helping the company select the correct dose. The company has not yet picked the final dose, or announced the size or length of the large trial that it will start in July, which will be the key one that regulators consider to decide whether the vaccine is safe and effective.

AD
“We are very, very happy because first the vaccine was generally safe,” Stephane Bancel, chief executive of Moderna said in an interview. “The piece that was really exciting and was the big question, of course, was can you find antibodies in people in enough quantities” to prevent disease.

Moderna also reported that the vaccine protected mice who were vaccinated and then exposed to the virus, preventing it from multiplying in their lungs. The animal and human data being released by the company have not yet been published.

Moderna’s vaccine uses a genetic material called messenger RNA that codes for the distinctive spike protein that studs the outside of the novel coronavirus. The vaccine delivers the messenger RNA to cells, which then follows the genetic instructions to create the virus protein — allowing the body to learn to recognize and neutralize the pathogen.


----------



## Alta Angel

My husband is on the board of our HOA, and he said that the legal counsel recommended  NOT opening the pool this summer due to liability concerns.  At a minimum he suggested that the board reviews the current insurance coverage and potentially add more.  My husband said they were having fits and saying that they were opening the pool no matter what.  The board members were already annoyed because my husband used FaceTime to attend the meeting!


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: US lockdown protests may have spread virus widely, cellphone data suggests



Devices associated with protesters travelled up to hundreds of miles after rallies where few precautions were taken
￼
Cellphone location data suggests that demonstrators at anti-lockdown protests – some of which have been connected with Covid-19 cases – are often traveling hundreds of miles to events, returning to all parts of their states, and even crossing into neighboring ones.

The data, provided to the Guardian by the progressive campaign group the Committee to Protect Medicare, raises the prospect that the protests will play a role in spreading the coronavirus epidemic to areas which have, so far, experienced relatively few infections.

The anonymized location data was captured from opt-in cellphone apps, and data scientists at the firm VoteMap used it to determine the movements of devices present at protests in late April and early May in five states: Michigan, Wisconsin, Illinois, Colorado and Florida.
They then created visualizations that tracked the movements of those devices up to 48 hours after the conclusion of protests. The visualizations only show movements within states, due to the queries analysts made in creating them. But the data scientist Jeremy Fair, executive-vice president of VoteMap, says that many of the devices that are seen to reach state borders are seen to continue across them in the underlying raw data.

One visualization shows that in Lansing, Michigan, after a 30 April protest in which armed protesters stormed the capitol building and state police were forced to physically block access to Governor Gretchen Whitmer, devices which had been present at the protest site can be seen returning to all parts of the state, from Detroit to remote towns in the state’s north.

One device visible in the data traveled to and from Afton, which is over 180 miles from the capital. Others reached, and some crossed, the Indiana border.

In the 48 hours following a 19 April “Operation Gridlock” protest in Denver, devices reached the borders of neighboring states including Wyoming, Nebraska, Oklahoma, New Mexico and Utah.

In Florida on 18 April, devices returned to all parts of the peninsula and up to the Georgia border. In Wisconsin on 24 April, devices returned to smaller towns like Green Bay and Wausau, and the borders of Minnesota and Illinois.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/may/18/lockdown-protests-spread-coronavirus-cellphone-data


----------



## Ganjababy

I think you are soo sweet and considerate to start using spoilers for your posts. 


ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: NYPD Mask Confrontation Arrest


----------



## Ganjababy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: NYPD Mask Confrontation Arrest


I hate NYPD wth a passion! Passion! I once got threatened to be tased and put on a psych hold because I calmly questioned their actions. That video triggered me. Gosh I hate them. Was that a white mother?


----------



## Everything Zen

So we should have taken the WHO tests or at least paid the German manufacturer rather than just refused them outright prior to making our own so we weren't out here caught with our pants down. Lord have mercy!!! Who does that?!!

https://www.factcheck.org/2020/03/biden-trump-wrong-about-who-coronavirus-tests/


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Are there any other business owners fighting with your insurance company over your Business Interruption policy?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I'm in higher ed. There is a faction of parents who are determined to have their kids back on campus, living in dorms, etc., and others who are wary. Questions keep coming up about wanting an announcement of what's happening in the Fall... although, truthfully, nobody knows what's next. I've been seeing more discussions about allowing kids to come back to campus, but only if they're willing to sign liability waivers. The colleges are fearful of being sued if kids get sick.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Alta Angel said:


> My husband is on the board of our HOA, and he said that the legal counsel recommended  NOT opening the pool this summer due to liability concerns.  At a minimum he suggested that the board reviews the current insurance coverage and potentially add more.  My husband said they were having fits and saying that they were opening the pool no matter what.  The board members were already annoyed because my husband used FaceTime to attend the meeting!



With the way kids are responding to this, a rare disorder similar to Kawasaki's disease, I'm surprised most parents would advocate to open the pool. The insurance would need to go up, which would most likely make the HOA fees go up. 

People are crazy; these are the same people that are going to complain about long waiting times in the hospital once they show up with the entire family sick.


----------



## UmSumayyah

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm in higher ed. There is a faction of parents who are determined to have their kids back on campus, living in dorms, etc., and others who are wary. Questions keep coming up about wanting an announcement of what's happening in the Fall... although, truthfully, nobody knows what's next. I've been seeing more discussions about allowing kids to come back to campus, but only if they're willing to sign liability waivers. The colleges are fearful of being sued if kids get sick.


I'm surprised that the school could be liable.

You can't prove that a kid got Covid on campus and not at the local coffee shop or Walmart, can you?
How is a school with basic cleanliness going to be sued over a virus? 
If no one gets sued because someone contracted meningitis or the flu, what would the precedent be for suing over Covid contraction, even if it could be proven that they got it from a door handle in the dining hall?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

meka72 said:


> These anti-Acton people suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ohio’s Amy Acton inspires admiration, and a backlash, with tough coronavirus response
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohio’s Amy Acton inspires admiration, and a backlash, with tough coronavirus response*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporters of Ohio Health Director Amy Acton on Acton's front lawn after a few dozen protesters of the stay-at-home orders once again showed up outside her home in Bexley, Ohio, on May 4. (Barbara J. Perenic/AP)
> By
> Griff Witte
> May 18, 2020 at 7:43 a.m. EDT
> 
> 
> It was a sunny spring day in the Ohio suburb of Bexley. Along streets lined with old-growth sycamores and maples, residents were out cutting the grass. Children were playing in the front lawns. Then the men with the guns showed up.
> 
> “We don’t see people in our neighborhood wearing full military outfits, armed with handguns,” said Tim Madison, a lawyer and former city council member. “It was shocking, to say the least.”
> 
> But Madison knew why they were there: for his next-door neighbor, Amy Acton.
> 
> An obscure state official only months ago, Acton — who was homeless as a child in hardscrabble Youngstown — has become a white-coated emblem of her state’s forceful coronavirus response. To her legions of fans, she’s a hero whose aggressive action as Ohio health director has saved lives, and whose calm, clear and compassionate style is a national model for how leaders should be communicating amid an unparalleled public health crisis.
> 
> AD
> Yet Acton has also become a target, and not only for the protesters — some armed, most not — who have descended on her home.
> 
> One Republican state representative denounced the 54-year-old doctor as a “medical dictator.” And the GOP-dominated Ohio House recently voted to strip much of her power, with members agitating against the widespread closures that have brought the state crushing economic pain.
> 
> Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.
> 
> The backlash against Acton reflects a broader rebuke of the medical advisers who are counseling caution as the nation enters its third month since coronavirus shutdowns kicked off. Although polls show that most Americans remain willing to accept the trade-offs that experts say are necessary to curb the virus’s spread, demonstrators, lawmakers and top officials — not least the president — have been far less patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A protester holds up a sign outside of the Ohio statehouse in Columbus. (Megan Jelinger/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman holds up a sign against Acton outside of the Ohio statehouse in Columbus. (Megan Jelinger/AFP/Getty Images)
> Legislators in Pennsylvania recently led a capitol-steps protest demanding the resignation of the state health secretary. In Wisconsin, the GOP-dominated legislature filed suit against the governor’s health advisers, prompting the state supreme court to strike down stay-at-home orders — and thirsty patrons to throng suddenly reopened bars.
> 
> AD
> At the national level, senators have undercut infectious disease point man Anthony S. Fauci — as has the president he serves — after Fauci admonished against a “cavalier” attitude toward reopening the economy.
> 
> “I’m a scientist, a physician and a public health official. I give advice, according to the best scientific evidence,” Fauci replied last week after Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) told him he was not the “end all.”
> 
> Trump was displeased. “He wants to play all sides of the equation,” the president complained when asked about Fauci’s warnings. The president said Fauci’s reservations about reopening schools were, in particular, “not an acceptable answer.”
> 
> AD
> ADVERTISING
> By contrast, Ohio’s Republican governor, Mike DeWine, has stood by his top medical adviser. Acton, DeWine has said in response to attacks from members of his own party, is “a good, compassionate and honorable person” who has “worked nonstop to save lives and protect her fellow citizens.”
> 
> ‘The buck stops with me’: DeWine calls out anti-lockdown protests
> 
> Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) defended members of the media and his staff from protesters during a press briefing on May 4. (The Ohio Channel)
> He has also insisted that protesters and other critics target him, not her. “The buck stops with me,” DeWine said this month as demonstrators were unsettling Acton’s Bexley neighbors. “These decisions are my decisions.”
> 
> Acton’s influence, however, has been undeniable.
> 
> With Acton at his side, DeWine led the nation in shutting down sources of covid-19 spread, including large gatherings, schools and restaurants. His handling of the crisis has been hailed as a model by public health experts, and it has won approval from an astonishing 86 percent of Ohioans. The state has over 27,000 coronavirus cases, around half the total of its smaller neighbor, Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acton talks with reporters at the Ohio statehouse after a news conference in April. (Doral Chenoweth/AP)
> At their regular news conferences, the governor has often yielded the floor to Acton and allowed her to explain the finer points of medical knowledge about the coronavirus . She has also taken on much of the emotional hand-holding.
> 
> AD
> “I don’t want you to be afraid. I am not afraid. I am determined,” she said on the March day that she issued the state’s stay-at-home order. “I want you to think about the fact that this is our one shot in this country. All of us are going to have to sacrifice.”
> 
> Her quotes have been emblazoned on T-shirts and coffee mugs, and a Facebook fan club has more than 130,000 members. A popular Internet meme in Ohio includes a photo of Acton in her signature outfit, along with the caption: “Not all heroes where capes. Mine wears a white coat.”
> 
> Those who have known Acton for decades say they are not surprised. She grew up poor in blue-collar Youngstown, living one winter out of a tent and surviving abuse. The chance to attend Northeast Ohio Medical University was her ticket out of that life and on to a 30-plus-year career in medical practice and policy, culminating in DeWine’s selection of her for the medical director job last year. But she retained her ability to empathize.
> 
> AD
> “She was always able to connect with people, and we see that now especially,” said Rochelle Rosian, a classmate who is now a Cleveland Clinic doctor. “She’s educating Ohioans, knowing that knowledge is power.”
> 
> Not everyone, of course, has appreciated her advice. The protesters at her home in Bexley, a suburb of Columbus, have numbered in the dozens out of a state of nearly 12 million. But they have attracted widespread attention with their aggressive tactics, breaking the calm of a peaceful neighborhood with bullhorn-amplified invective.
> 
> Some slogans have been tame: “Dr. Amy Over-Re-Acton” and “Hairstylists are Essential.” But much of the rhetoric has been anti-Semitic and sexist, said Madison, the next-door neighbor. (Acton is Jewish.)
> 
> AD
> Neighbors have responded by planting “Dr. Amy Acton Fan Club” yard signs and by sitting in Acton’s lawn in a show of solidarity whenever the protesters come around. The two sides have repeatedly squared off — one socially distanced and wearing masks, the other massed together and not.
> 
> “It’s really bizarre,” Madison said. “We just sit there silently. They’re screaming and yelling. It’s terrible.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dozens including Alycia Rodgers, right, don masks as the Physicians Action Network holds a public rally in support of Acton. (Barbara J. Perenic/AP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New signs appeared along Pleasant Ridge, specifically outside Acton's home in Bexley. (Barbara J. Perenic/AP)
> Madison said he believes the protesters first demonstrate at the nearby capitol building before shifting to Acton’s house.
> 
> But the health director’s critics are well represented within the statehouse, as well as outside. State Rep. Nino Vitale (R) has frequently derided Acton as a “dictator” as well as “an unelected, globalist health director.”
> 
> AD
> The Republican majority in the House passed legislation this month — with no Democratic support — that would dramatically curtail Acton’s authority, effectively nullifying her orders if they are not endorsed by a legislative panel.
> 
> The legislation is considered unlikely to pass in the Ohio Senate, and DeWine has said he would veto it even if it does. But Republican legislators said they would continue to press to limit Acton’s reach.
> 
> “Unbridled power with no oversight or accountability is a recipe for economic calamity and a loss of freedom,” said Rep. Derek Merrin (R), who voted for the measure and supports allowing all Ohio businesses to immediately reopen. “That’s what we have in Ohio.”
> 
> AD
> Merrin described Acton — a registered Democrat who campaigned for Barack Obama — as a negative influence on the state’s GOP governor. She has flip-flopped on questions such as whether to recommend that Ohioans wear masks, he said, and has promoted models that exaggerate the virus’s toll.
> 
> Allies of Acton, who declined an interview request for this story, say the only reason those dire forecasts have not come true is that the state acted preemptively to head off the worst of the virus’s effects.
> 
> “She’s done phenomenally well,” said Rep. Emilia Sykes, who leads Democrats in the Ohio House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acton enters the daily coronavirus news conference. (Doral Chenoweth/AP)
> Sykes has a degree in public health but said the legislature should have no business telling a medical expert how to do her job in the midst of a crisis. “It is a grossly negligent act to think that 10 legislators are better situated to decide,” she said.
> 
> Sykes said she believes much of the criticism of Acton stems from sexism: The men who dominate in Ohio politics, she said, are uncomfortable with a woman wielding so much power. “If you worked with the people I work with, you would understand exactly what I mean,” she said. “It’s very clear that female leadership is not as respected.”
> 
> Merrin described that idea as “ridiculous.”
> 
> DeWine announced Thursday that much of Ohio’s economy will reopen by the end of the month, including pools, day-care centers, gyms and sports leagues. That’s despite the fact that cases in Ohio have plateaued, not dropped as DeWine had said he wanted before a wide-scale reopening.
> 
> Sykes said she worries that DeWine let the political pressure get to him and relaxed restrictions before it was time. “There are a lot of people rooting for the governor,” she said. “But we’re very concerned about what happens next.”
> 
> Acton is apparently one of them. While she stood by DeWine for Thursday’s announcement, and endorsed it, she was careful to note that the success or failure of the state’s reopening will depend largely on how people respond. She encouraged Ohio citizens to continue to respect social distancing and to proceed “carefully,” recognizing that the threat remains.
> 
> “Each and every one of us should be judicious,” she said. “We have choices to make.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrators with signs are reflected in a puddle in Columbus. (Matthew Hatcher/Bloomberg News)



Giirllll I'm so over them. I think the fact that she's a Democrat is making them even more crazy.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Welp


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^”Well he’s obviously not taking enough.“
- EZ’s saved and sanctified Christian mom before immediately repenting.


----------



## SoniT

Wow. It never ends.


----------



## nycutiepie

I got tested today. I felt a mild cough when I woke up last Friday and the hypochondriac in me called my Primary. I have not felt anything since but she suggested it so I complied.

My doctor said it was a new test and it was a q-tip in each nostril. I should have my results by Thursday.

She suggested that my boyfriend not get tested unless he has symptoms. We’ve been locked down together. He feels fine so we will wait for my results. She said she’s waiting on the Antibody test from Abbott because the ones out now are not reliable. She told me about cases where the person never went out. She said it’s in the air for a few minutes and then lands on surfaces. This ish is crazy....I feel like we are in a movie.

NY is offering free testing in many locations without a doctor’s referral. There’s a number to call. I’m in the suburbs and went to my doctor’s office in a private facility. I left quickly because she said they schedule the COVID suspects between 3-5. Lord help us.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

For the first time in weeks, a UPS driver came with no mask on.   From the CLOSED glass door where he could clearly see me,  I motioned for him to move away from the door and pointed to the stand that I was going to place the packages. He backed up while nodding his head.    Why does he walk within reaching distance of me as I m putting the packages down and starts to ask about where to pick up for the next address with NOTHING covering his face.   I had my mask on but my mask doesn't BLEEPING protect me.  

Maynnnnnnnnn, these  people who call themselves making a point while playing with my health


----------



## shahala

I took the antibody test on Saturday and received the results today.  As expected, I tested positive for the antibodies. They cautioned me to continue social distancing and wear a mask. 

First to be called were my brother and cousin who were both convinced that I was having panic attacks, instead of shortness of breath from pneumonia.


----------



## meka72

oneastrocurlie said:


> Giirllll I'm so over them. I think the fact that she's a Democrat is making them even more crazy.


I didn’t realize she was a democrat until she kept referencing WaPo and NYT. I knew then that they were going to come after her lol.


----------



## OhTall1

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^Well he’s obviously not taking enough.


If they're giving him anything, it's probably just a placebo.
"Yes, Mr. President, here's your daily dose of hydroxychloroquine."


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Hope not


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> Are there any other business owners fighting with your insurance company over your Business Interruption policy?


I saw a story a month ago about this. Can't remember where. Maybe CNN? Anyway, there was a guy who'd been paying for business interruption insurance for years and he thought it was finally about to pay off. Nope. Lots of business owners are in the same boat.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Hope not


If he's taking the hydroxychloroquine then the side effect is a heart attack.
If he's taking a placebo while not wearing a mask or social distancing then the side effect is coronavirus. 

Either way 





That said, I'm still trying to figure out how Trump looked directly at an eclipse and didn't fry his retinas.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> If he's taking the hydroxychloroquine then the side effect is a heart attack.
> If he's taking a placebo while not wearing a mask or social distancing then the side effect is coronavirus.
> 
> Either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I'm still trying to figure out how Trump looked directly at an eclipse and didn't fry his r



He probably wasn’t staring at the correct angle and maybe the damage takes years? 

I just want to state that my sanctified Christian mother made the statement above before she punked out and repented.


----------



## Chromia

Ugh at this guy working at a garden center who kept coming within inches of me today.  I was shopping for vegetable plants for my grandmother.  I was the only customer in that vendor's section so no need to come all the way up to me!

At least we were wearing masks and it was an open-air market. He's definitely in an at-risk age group so he cannot approach customers like that!


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> If he's taking the hydroxychloroquine then the side effect is a heart attack.
> If he's taking a placebo while not wearing a mask or social distancing then the side effect is coronavirus.
> 
> Either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I'm still trying to figure out how Trump looked directly at an eclipse and didn't fry his retinas.



I am hoping that Karma is planning a grand plan. 
She ain't trying to be mediocre....maybe?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

UmSumayyah said:


> I'm surprised that the school could be liable.
> 
> You can't prove that a kid got Covid on campus and not at the local coffee shop or Walmart, can you?
> How is a school with basic cleanliness going to be sued over a virus?
> If no one gets sued because someone contracted meningitis or the flu, what would the precedent be for suing over Covid contraction, even if it could be proven that they got it from a door handle in the dining hall?



There have definitely been cases in the past where parents have sued because their kid contracted meningitis while 'in the care of the university.' 

Here's a bit about what conversations have revolved around in light of COVID-19: https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2020/05/15/colleges-seek-protection-lawsuits-if-they-reopen


----------



## shahala

Opinion

*‘I Wish I Could Do Something for You,’ My Doctor Said*

*Young, healthy people like me are getting very, very sick from the disease caused by the coronavirus.*

*

*
*By Mara Gay*

*Ms. Gay is a member of the editorial board.*




*

May 14, 2020
*
*



*
*Mara Gay in Brooklyn on Thursday.Credit...Brittainy Newman/The New York Times*

*The day before I got sick, I ran three miles, walked 10 more, then raced up the stairs to my fifth-floor apartment as always, slinging laundry with me as I went.*

*The next day, April 17, I became one of the thousands of New Yorkers to fall ill with Covid-19. I haven’t felt the same since.*

*If you live in New York City, you know what this virus can do. In just under two months, an estimated 24,000 New Yorkers have died. That’s more than twice the number of people we lost to homicide over the past 20 years.*

*Now I worry for Americans elsewhere. When I see photographs of crowds packing into a newly reopened big-box store in Arkansas or scores of people jammed into a Colorado restaurant without masks, it’s clear too many Americans still don’t grasp the power of this disease.*

*The second day I was sick, I woke up to what felt like hot tar buried deep in my chest. I could not get a deep breath unless I was on all fours. I’m healthy. I’m a runner. I’m 33 years old.*

*In the emergency room an hour later, I sat on a hospital bed, alone and terrified, my finger hooked to a pulse-oxygen machine. To my right lay a man who could barely speak but coughed constantly. To my left was an older man who said that he had been sick for a month and had a pacemaker. He kept apologizing to the doctors for making so much trouble, and thanking them for taking such good care of him. I can’t stop thinking about him even now.*

*Finally, Dr. Audrey Tan walked toward me, her kind eyes meeting mine from behind a mask, goggles and a face shield. “Any asthma?” she asked. “Do you smoke? Any pre-existing conditions?” “No, no, none,” I replied. Dr. Tan smiled, then shook her head, almost imperceptibly. “I wish I could do something for you,” she said.*

**

*I am one of the lucky ones. I never needed a ventilator. I survived. But 27 days later, I still have lingering pneumonia. I use two inhalers, twice a day. I can’t walk more than a few blocks without stopping.*

*I want Americans to understand that this virus is making otherwise young, healthy people very, very sick. I want them to know, this is no flu.*

*Even healthy New Yorkers in their 20s have been hospitalized. At least 13 children in New York state have died from Covid-19, according to health department data. My friend’s 29-year-old boyfriend was even sicker than I was and at one point could barely walk across their living room.*

*Maybe you don’t live in a big city. Maybe you don’t know anybody who is sick. Maybe you think we are crazy for living in New York. That’s fine. You don’t have to live like us or vote like us. But please learn from us. Please take this virus seriously.*

*When I was at my sickest, I could barely talk on the phone. I’d like to say that I caught up on some reading, but I didn’t. I’m a newswoman, but I couldn’t look at the news.*

*Instead, I closed my eyes and saw myself running along the New York waterfront, healthy and whole, all 8.5 million of my neighbors by my side. I pictured myself doing the things I haven’t gotten to do yet, like getting married, buying a house, becoming a mother, owning a dog.*

*I stared at the wall of photographs beside my living room window and promised the people in them over and over again that we would see each other soon.*

*I watched movies, dozens of them. I rediscovered “Air Force One” and fantasized about what it would be like if Harrison Ford were actually president right now. I stayed up late at night doing breathing exercises and streaming episodes of “Longmire,” a show about a Wyoming sheriff in which the good guys always win.*

*One thing I learned is how startlingly little care or advice is available to the millions of Americans managing symptoms at home.*

*In Germany, the government sends teams of medical workers to do house calls. Here in the United States, where primary care is an afterthought, the only place most people suffering from Covid-19 can get in-person care is the emergency room. That’s a real problem given that it is a disease that can lead to months of serious symptoms and turn from mild to deadly in a matter of hours.*

*The best care I received came from my friends. Fred, an emergency room resident treating patients at a New York hospital, called me on his bike ride to work, constantly checking in and asking about my symptoms. Chelsea, my college roommate and a physician assistant, has largely managed my recovery from pneumonia. Zoe, my childhood friend and a nurse, taught me how to use a pulse oximeter and later, the asthma inhaler I now use.*

*Through them, I became an amateur expert. This is the advice they gave me. Here’s what I’m telling my family and my friends: If you can, get an oximetuer, a magical little device that measures your pulse and blood oxygen level from your fingertip. If you become sick and your oxygen dips below 95 or you have trouble breathing, go to the emergency room. Don’t wait.*

*Sleep on your stomach, since much of your lungs is actually in your back. If your oxygen is stable, change positions every hour. Do breathing exercises, a lot of them. The one that seemed to work best for me was pioneered by nurses in the British health system and shared by J.K. Rowling, author of the Harry Potter series.*

*Nearly a month later, I’m still sleeping on my stomach and still can’t go for a run. But I will be able to do those things, and much more. For now, every conversation with an old friend brings a new rush of love. Every sunny day feels like the first time I saw the ocean as a child and wanted to leap right in.*

*Many of my neighbors didn’t make it. I know because I heard the ambulances come for them late at night. The reports from the city’s heroic E.M.T. force suggest that for many of these New Yorkers, it was already too late.*

*Why are more people dying of this disease in the United States than in anywhere else in the world? Because we live in a broken country, with a broken health care system. Because even though people of all races and backgrounds are suffering, the disease in the United States has hit black and brown and Indigenous people the hardest, and we are seen as expendable.*
*I wonder how many people have died not necessarily because of the virus but because this country failed them and left them to fend for themselves. That is the grief for me now, that is the guilt and the rage.*
*https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/30/obituaries/idris-bey-dead-coronavirus.html*
*As I began to recover, others died.*
*https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/30/obituaries/idris-bey-dead-coronavirus.html*
*Idris Bey, 60, a U.S. Marine and New York City Fire Department E.M.T. instructor who received a medal for his actions after the Sept. 11 attack.*

*Rana Zoe Mungin, 30, a New York City social studies teacher whose family said she died after struggling to get care in Brooklyn.*

*Valentina Blackhorse, 28, a beautiful young Arizona woman who dreamed of leading the Navajo Nation.*

*Theirs were the faces I saw when I lay on my stomach at night, laboring for every deep breath, praying for them and for me. Those are the Americans I think about every time I walk outside now in my tidy Brooklyn neighborhood, stepping slowly into the warming spring sun amid a crush of blooming lilacs and small children whizzing blissfully by on their scooters.*

*I hope the coronavirus never comes to your town. But if it does, I will pray for you, too.*


----------



## charmingt




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Shots fired!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BARS


TrulyBlessed said:


> Shots fired!


----------



## dancinstallion

The Hasidic Jewish community here takes no precautions. Do they have their own laws in New York? cuz they were out yesterday and I didn't see one of them wearing masks. NOT ONE had on a mask. They were everywhere in their area, walking, talking, children playing all over. no social distancing. They were going about their regular lives and it was a lot of them out.

@vevster 
@discodumpling


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


> Welp




You know its Bad if FOX has to announce don't listen to your president this will kill you.


----------



## discodumpling

dancinstallion said:


> The Hasidic Jewish community here takes no precautions. Do they have their own laws in New York? cuz they were out yesterday and I didn't see one of them wearing masks. NOT ONE had on a mask. They were everywhere in their area, walking, talking, children playing all over. no social distancing. They were going about their regular lives and it was a lot of them out.
> 
> @vevster
> @discodumpling



Yeah they're a special type of Jew. Or at least they think so. They have their own educational systems, hospitals and ambulatory services, supermarkets etc 
I've often wondered if they have their own police. 
It's like being Amish in the middle of NYC.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> Yeah they're a special type of Jew. Or at least they think so. They have their own educational systems, hospitals and ambulatory services, supermarkets etc
> I've often wondered if they have their own police.
> It's like being Amish in the middle of NYC.


I don't think they have their own laws.... just the other day DeBlasio sent in the police because they gathered at a funeral.  Are they powerful in NY? Yes.  

I think the city is picking and choosing with that group.


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Hope not


Yeah, they should give him what he asks for. He’s the PRESIDENT!


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> Dr. Tan smiled, then shook her head, almost imperceptibly. “I wish I could do something for you,” she said.


This is the issue, right here.  They should have given her IV C, D, Zinc etc.

But, instead she didn't do anything except rack up the $$$$ in medical bills.

Do you know when you work out a lot you sweat out your minerals?  She was prob low in Zinc, C , and D and others.  Her getting sick does not have a correlation to her being able to run 3 miles.

And another thing -- this drug Hydrocloroquine that Trump is taking basically facilitates zinc going into the cells.  Once the zinc is in the cells it deals with the virus.  Trump should just be taking vitamin drips if he wants to avoid the virus.

If you are just watching mainstream news you are not getting the entire story. TWICE I've heard of zinc being referred to as a chemical -- Zinc is a mineral that you can buy at any CVS, something your body needs.  Not a foreign chemical.  It is so frustrating to hear disinfo.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Shots fired!


----------



## Ganjababy

Yesterday was Victoria Day in Ontario. I am in the middle of moving house. We have to drive through a reservation when going from one house to the next. Most of the reservation is closed off to outsiders because of COVID-19. 

When we drove through we saw loads of cars parked in driveways with people sitting in their cars and coolers out in the driveways. It was a strange sight. For the life of me I could not figure out what was going on. I could understand people social distancing in their cars but why were they outside their house sitting in their driveway in their cars? Most importantly why were there igloos/coolers just sitting in the driveways? 

we stopped at one of the First Nations gas station and asked the attendant what was going on and he said it was their annual Victoria Day Bread and Cheese Celebration. It was started in 1812 in appreciation of their allegiance to the The British empire during the American revolution and the 1812 war. Queen Victoria began an annual tradition of giving blankets, then bread and cheese  to the this particular First Nations  community. The custom continued  after Queen Victoria’s death, as a commemoration of the ties between this community and the British Crown. It’s a 3 day festival with people travelling from the US and other parts of Canada (originally from that nation) to take part with their families. It’s usually celebrated in a big arena. So this year due to COVID-19 the celebration was done in individual homes. The bread and cheese was collected in the coolers while the people in the homes waited in their cars. After the guy told me I felt emotional for some reason.


But my emotions have been all over the place. My cousin’s 5 months old baby died over the weekend. Unknown cause at the moment. I feel so bad for her. She is like my little sister. She did everything right. College. Marriage. Then Babies. Living her best life. Then this happens. Then my mother’s lifelong partner died. He was a really good man. One of the best really. I personally don’t know many like him in his generation. He was well loved and respected. May he RIP.


----------



## Ganjababy

Because of your constant posts on the matter, I’ve upped my intake and I’ve been taking all my vitamins and minerals, every single day. I was already prescribed vit d but always forgot to take it. Now because of you I also got it in liquid form and increased my intake several folds and got dh on it and everything else you have mentioned lol.  





vevster said:


> This is the issue, right here.  They should have given her IV C, D, Zinc etc.
> 
> But, instead she didn't do anything except rack up the $$$$ in medical bills.
> 
> Do you know when you work out a lot you sweat out your minerals?  She was prob low in Zinc, C , and D and others.  Her getting sick does not have a correlation to her being able to run 3 miles.
> 
> And another thing -- this drug Hydrocloroquine that Trump is taking basically facilitates zinc going into the cells.  Once the zinc is in the cells it deals with the virus.  Trump should just be taking vitamin drips if he wants to avoid the virus.
> 
> If you are just watching mainstream news you are not getting the entire story. TWICE I've heard of zinc being referred to as a chemical -- Zinc is a mineral that you can buy at any CVS, something your body needs.  Not a foreign chemical.  It is so frustrating to hear disinfo.


----------



## OhTall1

So glad I went crazy ordering reusable masks.  After six weeks my Amazon order of disposable masks disappeared and everyone who ordered from this vendor is complaining that they didn't receive their shipment.  Amazon very quickly decided to give me a refund, but it's still annoying.  I'm glad I had a plan B.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> My cousin’s 5 months old baby died over the weekend. Unknown cause at the moment.



Tragic ........  My condolences.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> Because of your constant posts on the matter, I’ve upped my intake and I’ve been taking all my vitamins and minerals, every single day. I was already prescribed vit d but always forgot to take it. Now because of you I also got it in liquid form and increased my intake several folds and got dh on it and everything else you have mentioned lol.


I'm so glad.  I just want US to stay out of the hospital. This we have control over.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> And another thing -- this drug Hydrocloroquine that Trump is taking basically facilitates zinc going into the cells. Once the zinc is in the cells it deals with the virus. Trump should just be taking vitamin drips if he wants to avoid the virus.


Exactly!  I cannot say for most medications because I do not know but there are indeed many medications that work like that.  When you get down to the mechanism of action, to the molecular level, the drug is doing that the vitamin and mineral do naturally.


----------



## werenumber2

dancinstallion said:


> The Hasidic Jewish community here takes no precautions. Do they have their own laws in New York? cuz they were out yesterday and I didn't see one of them wearing masks. NOT ONE had on a mask. They were everywhere in their area, walking, talking, children playing all over. no social distancing. They were going about their regular lives and it was a lot of them out.
> 
> @vevster
> @discodumpling



They’re very insulated - even living in the middle of NYC - so by and large, if virus spreads through their community, it will mostly affect their own.


----------



## janaq2003




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty




----------



## Black Ambrosia

janaq2003 said:


>


I enjoyed this way more than I should’ve.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> For the first time in weeks, a UPS driver came with no mask on.   From the CLOSED glass door where he could clearly see me,  I motioned for him to move away from the door and pointed to the stand that I was going to place the packages. He backed up while nodding his head.    Why does he walk within reaching distance of me as I m putting the packages down and starts to ask about where to pick up for the next address with NOTHING covering his face.   I had my mask on but my mask doesn't BLEEPING protect me.
> 
> Maynnnnnnnnn, these  people who call themselves making a point while playing with my health


We had the LONGEST fight with our UPS guy who refused to be screened. He was dropping packages outside when our vendor pays out the nose for inside delivery. I tried to stay out of it and finally had it out with him in the middle of the parking lot. I was working from home for a week and then my assistant shared he was dropping stuff off inside. I haven't seen him since but he's been good. I also decided rather than work with UPS' corporate failure of an office I'd call the vendors myself and let them know they aren't getting their money's worth. So that may have been it. IDK. But he was a horrible creature and was gonna get it again every time. UPS is usually fine. Now FedEx. Commercial is fine but residential....yeah they some lying old bums.


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> Rolling my eyes hard at my cousin, a cancer survivor, told me he is taking one a day and calcium gummies.
> 
> He has high blood pressure and is taking CALCIUM! #BAMARELATIVES


Remember this guy?  He just texted me saying he spent the last 4 days in the hospital with covid19.  I just texted him a regimen. #Ihatebeingright


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Guess who brought his mask-less  back today.  I didn't open the door just nodded my head for him to go.    I didn't call UPS yesterday because I figured our normal dude was off but today, DAY-T(W)O my name is Karen and I spoke to all the UPS customer service, managers and dispatch.   Everybody I talked to said that UPS policy is that all drivers MUST wear a mask during pickup and delivery.    I knew this fool was on some Trump pooh out here tryna make a point.    Well, allow me to make a  point with your livelihood.   



Crackers Phinn said:


> For the first time in weeks, a UPS driver came with no mask on.   From the CLOSED glass door where he could clearly see me,  I motioned for him to move away from the door and pointed to the stand that I was going to place the packages. He backed up while nodding his head.    Why does he walk within reaching distance of me as I m putting the packages down and starts to ask about where to pick up for the next address with NOTHING covering his face.   I had my mask on but my mask doesn't BLEEPING protect me.
> 
> Maynnnnnnnnn, these  people who call themselves making a point while playing with my health


----------



## Chromia

More grocery pickup shenanigans.  I ordered zucchini but what did they give me?

Yeah you guessed it. Cucumbers. 2 English cucumbers.  Thanks, Walmart.

I got an online refund and I gave them some feedback in their email survey.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chromia said:


> More grocery pickup shenanigans.  I ordered zucchini but what did they give me?
> 
> Yeah you guessed it. Cucumbers. 2 English cucumbers.  Thanks, Walmart.
> 
> I got an online refund and I gave them some feedback in their email survey.


I gave up on online ordering. I go first thing in the morning with the seniors and people with compromised immune systems. I can be out in 15 minutes if I stick to my list. I never got out of the parking lot that fast when I ordered from Kroger.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

This is just a friendly reminder to take vitamin D (+K2), zinc, and vitamin C to help improve your immune system.


Spoiler: Cause of death



It is the immune system that is overreacting to C19 that is killing a lot of people.  When parts of the immune system is weak, the cytokines storm seems to be its last resort but it causes the pneumonia, the clots that leads to heart attacks, and the number of other problems the MSM is not explaining well.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


>



If this is true then it looks like Corona is here to stay. 
Americans couldn't take this first lockdown  so a second lockdown will cause a riot.


----------



## MzRhonda

I had someone say today their sources say the USA will be covid free August 4


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

MzRhonda said:


> I had someone say today their sources say the USA will be covid free August 4



Their "sources," huh?


----------



## CurlyNiquee

King Yari was live.
May 17 at 5:08 PM

Myrtle Beach  #nonsocialdistancingBIKEweek ‍

Part 2!

This happened today while enjoying lunch at Beach House Bar & Grill, a flashMOB of mopeds, golf carts, motorcycles, people, music and no social distancing.‍

Storyful represents these video email [email protected]


----------



## Everything Zen

*China’s Divorce Spike Is a Warning to Rest of Locked-Down World*

Filings started rising in March as couples emerged from quarantine.

By 
Sheridan Prasso
March 31, 2020, 3:00 AM CDT




ILLUSTRATION: INKEE WANG

As the coronavirus raged through China, Ms. Wu, a housewife in her 30s in southern Guangdong province, spent almost two months in isolation with her out-of-work spouse. They fought constantly. Wu, who declined to give her full name because she wants to protect her privacy, ticked off a familiar list of marital irritants, including money (too little), screen time (too much), and housework and child care (not evenly split). One particular annoyance was her husband’s habit of engaging their two children in play in the evening when they were supposed to be going to bed. “He’s the troublemaker in the house,” she says. “I don’t want to endure anymore. We’ve agreed to get a divorce, and the next thing is to find lawyers.”

Although China publishes nationwide statistics on divorce only annually, media reports from various cities show uncouplings surged in March as husbands and wives began emerging from weeks of government-mandated lockdowns intended to stop the spread of the novel coronavirus. Incidents of domestic violence also multiplied. The trend may be an ominous warning for couples in the U.S. and elsewhere who are in the early stages of isolating at home: If absence makes the heart grow fonder, the opposite might be true of too much time spent together in close quarters.

The city of Xian, in central China, and Dazhou, in Sichuan province, both reported record-high numbers of divorce filings in early March, leading to long backlogs at government offices. In Hunan province’s Miluo, “staff members didn’t even have time to drink water” because so many couples lined up to file, according to a report in mid-March on the city government website. Clerks struggled to keep up, processing a record number in a single day, it said. “Trivial matters in life led to the escalation of conflicts, and poor communication has caused everyone to be disappointed in marriage and make the decision to divorce,” the city registration center’s director, Yi Xiaoyan, was quoted as saying.

Shanghai divorce lawyer Steve Li at Gentle & Trust Law Firm says his caseload has increased 25% since the city’s lockdown eased in mid-March. Infidelity used to be the No. 1 reason clients showed up at his office door, he says, adding that “people have time to have love affairs when they’re not at home.” Like Christmas in the West, China’s multiday Lunar New Year holiday can strain familial bonds. When the virus hit in late January, on the eve of the festivities, couples in many cities had to endure an additional two months trapped under the same roof, sometimes with extended family. For many it was too much. “The more time they spent together, the more they hate each other,” Li says of his new cases. “People need space. Not just for couples—this applies to everybody.”

China’s divorce rate has been ticking up steadily since 2003, when laws were liberalized. More than 1.3 million couples divorced that year, and the numbers rose gradually for 15 years, peaking at 4.5 million in 2018, according to statistics from the Ministry of Civil Affairs. Last year, 4.15 million Chinese couples untied the knot.

Chinese officials had hoped that cooping up couples would actually lead to a baby boom, helping offset birthrates that have fallen to a record low since the founding of the People’s Republic of China in 1949, despite the loosening of the one-child policy and the ramping up of campaigns to get women to marry and have children. More than one municipality put up posters urging couples to get busy in the bedroom to support the nation. “As you stay home during the outbreak, the second-child policy has been loosened, so creating a second child is also contributing to your country,” read one unromantic banner from the local Family Planning office hung on a gate in Luoyang, in central Henan province. Of course, the fruit of these efforts will not be apparent for seven to eight months.

In the meantime, Chinese media have been filled with reports of conjugal strife. Shanghai-based online publication Sixth Tonereported that police in one county along the Yangtze River in central Hubei province, near where the pandemic began in Wuhan, received 162 reports of domestic violence in February—three times more than the 47 reported during the same month in 2019.

Feng Yuan, co-founder of Equality, a nongovernmental organization in Beijing focused on gender-based violence, says there’s been a rise in requests to her organization for help. “Lockdown brings out latent tendencies for violence that were there before but not coming out,” she wrote in an email. “Lockdown also makes help seeking more difficult.” Police were so busy enforcing quarantines that they were sometimes unable to respond to emergency calls from battery victims, women experiencing violence were not able to leave, and courts that normally issue orders of protection were closed, she says.

Even when the epidemic abates and life can return to relative normalcy, the psychological and economic strains are expected to endure for months. A study of people in Hong Kong in the wake of the 2002-03 SARS epidemic found that “one year after the outbreak, SARS survivors still had elevated stress levels and worrying levels of psychological distress,” including depression and anxiety; divorce in Hong Kong’s general population in 2004 was 21% higher than 2002 levels. SARS infected nearly 1,800 people in Hong Kong and killed 299 after originating over the border in China, which reported a total of more than 5,300 cases and 336 deaths. China has so far reported more than 80,000 Covid-19 cases and more than 3,300 deaths.

In China it’s almost always the woman who initiates the divorce process—74% of the time in 2016-17, according to remarks made by the chief justice of the Supreme People’s Court, Zhou Qiang, at Tsinghua University in November. But women are also more often on the short end of marital finances. Among urban Chinese, it’s customary for young single men to purchase a home, often with the help of their parents, to demonstrate to prospective mates that they’re financially secure. In a divorce, the husband retains the right to his premarital assets—sometimes even when the wife has helped pay the mortgage. Fortunately for Ms. Wu, her parents paid for the couple’s home, as well as a car, which means she’s not in danger of being dispossessed.

When it sits in session later this year, China’s National People’s Congress will consider a proposal for a 30-day cooling-off period for couples petitioning for divorce, during which time either party can withdraw the application, according to the state-run Global Times newspaper. Currently, the judge who hears the divorce petition typically requires a serious reason—such as adultery or abandonment—to grant it and may deny couples considered young and too rash, says Li, the Shanghai lawyer. But if couples bring their petition again after six months, the judge will usually consider differences to be irreconcilable, he says.

Young people are more likely to divorce than their parents, many of whom still see a stigma attached. “Now one person just says, ‘I don’t like you anymore,’ and they file for divorce the next day,” Li says. Yang Shenli, an attorney at Dingda Law Firm in Shanghai, says his four divorce cases since the lockdown involve couples born after 1985, two sets of which decided to divorce because “quarantine intensified their contradictions.”

Some lucky couples have rediscovered marital bliss thanks to the pandemic. “The home quarantine and social distancing has reminded me how much I love the person I married,” says Rachel Smith, a Canadian artist in Hong Kong who met her husband while on a backpacking trip to the city 21 years ago. Over time, the couple had gotten busy pursuing separate careers and activities, leaving them little leisure time together. Now, as they work on their home computers while still under partial lockdown, they regularly take breaks to chat and check in with each other. “It turns out I really like spending time together,” she says. “It was a nice surprise.” —With Dong Cao, Charlie Zhu, and Mengchen Lu


----------



## vevster

My car was so dirty -- hadn't had it cleaned since before the lock down.  Went yesterday -- Exterior Wash only -- No interior cleaning.

Oh well......


----------



## discodumpling

vevster said:


> My car was so dirty -- hadn't had it cleaned since before the lock down.  Went yesterday -- Exterior Wash only -- No interior cleaning.
> Oh well......


My next door neighbor is a car guy. He stay in his drive way cleaning his or his wife's car! Like all the time.  DH paid him to detail my car for Mothers Day! This man cleaned my car inside and out and asked for $30...I told DH to give him $50 and it was worth 3x that! All I had to do was disinfect Lol!


----------



## discodumpling

Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go? 
Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?


----------



## UmSumayyah

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?


I would go.
If I can stand six feet behind a stranger inside a store with multiple strangers, no sunlight and recirculated air then I can enjoy the company of friends six feet away in the fresh air and sunshine. A Target run is far less safe than outdoor socializing.


----------



## Everything Zen

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> *Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March.* Yall going or nah?



Hell naw

Do a virtual party


----------



## Lylddlebit

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?




I wouldn't go.   Expectations have been clear, consistent and set since March.   I am not harping on anyone who does what they want to do but access to me an mine ain't happening.  I don't like to get mad at or regret stuff I can prevent from jump.


----------



## Everything Zen

My director went to the CEO with a plan to slowly get the field team PPE with N95 masks complete with a fit test before we even think about traveling again and while they agreed with the masks- travel is still absolutely out of the question. 

I wasn’t going nowhere anyway


----------



## SoniT

I took a break and decided to go for a walk in my neighborhood. People aren't wearing masks anymore. I had my mask on and this white man was walking with his kids on the other side of the street and I heard him cough. I dont care if I look silly, I will continue to wear a mask when I'm out.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?


Nah.

We did my birthday earlier this month over Zoom with and that was good enough for me.   My monthly book club which has traditionally met at somebody's house for dinner and drinks has been done over Zoom since March and there's usually about 10-12 of us.   

I have been working during this entire pandemic and from what I see is that even with specific instructions posted all over the place, most people are not social distancing correctly and/or using their masks in a way that make them ineffective.   You add alcohol and familiarity to that scenario and all you get is more cases of people getting sick.


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> My car was so dirty -- hadn't had it cleaned since before the lock down.  Went yesterday -- Exterior Wash only -- No interior cleaning.
> 
> Oh well......


I need to do this. Thanks for reminding me and I assume they’re exempt from the lockdown.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?



Nah. I had a zoom birthday. It was odd not being around my immediate family (I was over my brother's who I was living with me until very recently so he's safe to be around). But because my mom sent out the invite to our extended family I actually got to "spend" my birthday weekend seeing family members I typically only see at Thanksgiving and other occasional family functions.

We did the same for my brother's bday about a month prior.


----------



## discodumpling

Thanks ladies. I appreciate all of your opinions. Perhaps I'm a little too anxious to get out there. 
Dinner and a movie at home will have to do!


----------



## vevster

nycutiepie said:


> I need to do this. Thanks for reminding me and I assume they’re exempt from the lockdown.




They were closed. Opened 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kanky

The CDC and states are lying about coronavirus tests. This is why it was a big deal when Trump insisted that every CDC release be approved by Pence’s office. They can manipulate data in a way that makes the pandemic response look better than it actually is.

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...-test-data-pennsylvania-georgia-texas/611935/

We’ve learned that the CDC is making, at best, a debilitating mistake: combining test results that diagnose current coronavirus infections with test results that measure whether someone has ever had the virus.

This is not merely a technical error. States have set quantitative guidelines for reopening their economies based on these flawed data points.​


----------



## Kanky

UmSumayyah said:


> I would go.
> If I can stand six feet behind a stranger inside a store with multiple strangers, no sunlight and recirculated air then I can enjoy the company of friends six feet away in the fresh air and sunshine. A Target run is far less safe than outdoor socializing.



The amount of time that you are exposed matters too. A Target run lasts for a few minutes with you hopefully moving quickly to get what you need and leave.


“*Growing evidence suggests that Covid-19 infection, like with other illnesses, is related to prolonged time exposed to the virus. The longer you stay in an environment that may contain the virus, the higher the risk of getting sick.”*


https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/18/us/coronavirus-time-risk/index.html

Spending a few hours with someone who is infected, even outdoors is probably riskier than spending a few minutes with someone who is infected in Target. Especially if you are both wearing masks and social distancing.


----------



## moneychaser

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?



My bff visits every 2 wks or so with her own bottle, cup, and lawn chair lol We post up in my front yard sitting about 10ft apart and keke for hours.


----------



## shortycocoa

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?



Nah...sit that one out.  Do something small and intimate at home with DH and maybe join them via Zoom or video call later for the drinks on the deck.


----------



## werenumber2

Summer camp cancellations are starting to roll in and I swear these parents are going to lose it


----------



## Kanky

werenumber2 said:


> Summer camp cancellations are starting to roll in and I swear these parents are going to lose it


Yep. On one hand I am saving thousands of dollars. On the other hand


----------



## Peppermynt

discodumpling said:


> My next door neighbor is a car guy. He stay in his drive way cleaning his or his wife's car! Like all the time.  DH paid him to detail my car for Mothers Day! This man cleaned my car inside and out and asked for $30...I told DH to give him $50 and it was worth 3x that! All I had to do was disinfect Lol!



I'm interested ... how are you disinfecting the interior of the car? I need to have some work done on my car (new battery, state inspection, tire rotation type stuff) and am worried about mechanics being in there breathing all over everything. And then I'd have to get in the car and hold my breath as I drive home. 

I'm really torn and not sure how to manage this ... Thoughts anyone?


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Four concepts to assess your personal risk as the U.S. reopens



*Four concepts to assess your personal risk as the U.S. reopens*
Leana S. Wen





People visit Florida's Clearwater Beach on Wednesday. (Mike Ehrmann/Getty Images)
By the end of this week, all 50 states will be reopening to some degree. I’ve argued that since none of them has met the metrics to safely reopen but are starting to do so anyway, the United States needs to move to the public health strategy of harm reduction. So what does that mean in terms of choices each of us makes — what’s safe to do and what’s not?

Here are four concepts from other harm-reduction strategies that can help to guide our decisions:

*Relative risk.* Driving is an activity that carries risk, which can be reduced by following the speed limit and wearing a seat belt. For covid-19, we can think of risk through three key variables: proximity, activity and time. The highest-risk scenario is if you are in close proximity with someone who is infected, in an indoor space, for an extended period of time. That’s why when one person in the household becomes ill, others are likely to get infected, too. Also, certain activities, such as singing, expel more droplets; in one case, a single infected person in choir practice spread covid-19 to 52 people, two of whom died. The same goes for gatherings where people hug one another — funerals and birthdays can be such “superspreader” events. Conversely, there are no documented cases of someone acquiring covid-19 by passing a stranger while walking outdoors.

You can decrease your risk by modifying one of these three variables. If you want to see friends, avoid crowded bars, and instead host in your backyard or a park, where everyone can keep their distance. Use your own utensils and, to be even safer, bring your own food and drinks. Skip the hugs, kisses and handshakes. If you go to the beach, find areas where you can stay at least six feet away from others who are not in your household. Takeout food is the safest. If you really want a meal out, eating outdoors with tables farther apart will be safer than dining in a crowded indoor restaurant.

Businesses should also heed this principle as they are reopening, by keeping up telecommuting and staggered shifts, reducing capacity in conference rooms, and closing communal dining areas. Museums can limit not only the number of people allowed in at once, but also the amount of time people are allowed to spend in each exhibit.

Full coverage of the coronavirus pandemic

*Pooled risk.* If you engage in high-risk activity and are around others who do the same, you increase everyone’s risk. Think of the analogy with safe-sex practices: Those with multiple partners have higher risk than people in monogamous relationships. As applied to covid-19, this means those who have very low exposure are probably safe to associate with one another.

Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.

This principle is particularly relevant for separated families that want to see one another. I receive many questions from grandparents who miss their grandchildren and want to know when they can see them again. If two families have both been sheltering at home with virtually no outside interaction, there should be no concern with them being with one another. Families can come together for day care arrangements this way if all continue to abide by strict social distancing guidelines in other aspects of their lives. (The equation changes when any one individual resumes higher-risk activities — returning to work outside the home, for example.)

*Cumulative risk. *Your risk of acquiring covid-19 is additive for every person you come into close contact with. Many people must return to work, but they can still reduce their risk overall by not having social gatherings outside of work. Choose the activities most important to you. If you must have your hair cut, don’t also go out to eat in restaurants.

How much you do should also depend on your personal health. By now, we know that those most vulnerable to the severe effects of covid-19 are older people with chronic medical conditions. These individuals should aim for lower cumulative risk to best protect themselves, as we keep up the reminder that there is no demographic immune from covid-19. Even otherwise-healthy children and young adults have died from it.

*Collective risk.* Individual actions are crucial, but they do not replace the need for sound public policy. The higher the rate of covid-19 in a community, the more likely any one individual you come into contact with has the virus and the riskier your interactions become. This is why mask-wearing is important: If most people wear a mask, it reduces the amount of virus that we will transmit. Local and state policymakers should continue to ban large gatherings and follow the CDC guidelines for gradual reopening. They must have surveillance systems in place to detect if and when infections rise and be willing to reimpose restrictions.

With Memorial Day coming and many locales lifting their shelter-in-place orders, people will be faced with new decisions. We need to use common sense and our own risk calibration, as we keep in mind that just because we can resume activities doesn’t mean we should.


----------



## discodumpling

Peppermynt said:


> I'm interested ... how are you disinfecting the interior of the car? I need to have some work done on my car (new battery, state inspection, tire rotation type stuff) and am worried about mechanics being in there breathing all over everything. And then I'd have to get in the car and hold my breath as I drive home.
> 
> I'm really torn and not sure how to manage this ... Thoughts anyone?


Microban in the seats  and disinfectant wipes on the hard surfaces.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

discodumpling said:


> Guys I have a dilemma. This weekend is DH's bday and his BFF and his wife have invited us over to pop bottles on their deck. He is hesitant. Are yall having socialy distant events? These are our usual party friends and we would be sitting 6 feet or more apart on the deck. I honestly dont know how to get back into....life? Would yall go?
> Oh and the wife of this duo had the 'Rona in mid March. Yall going or nah?


I wouldn't  just because you said your husband was hesitant about it.
But your thought about getting back to life is an interesting dilemma.  
Our country is not going to be shut down like the likes of other countries.  All the violence over mask no mask, all the protests, people calling people sheep for trying to be compliant,  people flocking to the first place that opens guidelines be damned, more experts divided means we will all be exposed for a long time short of never going anywhere.  I'm not going to plan an elaborate vacation or have a huge house party with a bunch of people but this tiger has to get out the cage.  Risk vs reward for me.  Might be stupid or shortsighted on my part because I'm so at risk but I just cannot be little to no contact much longer.  Its affecting me badly.  With living alone and just sitting here day in and day out I just cant anymore.
 Just shows me it's a no win situation.   Living like a hermit is for the birds and I was kinda doing it even before this virus.  I'm going absolutely insane and I needs..yes needs with an s... to get out this cage for my own wellbeing.
I opened my pool last weekend and had a little family gathering.  It was amazing for my mental health to be around people.
I liken the way we have opened up to being prescribed a 7 day course of antibiotics.   They tell you even if you feel better take the whole course.  Some get to day 4, feel better then stop.  I think we stopped short of getting to day 7 but the cats out the bag now.
I will still take every precaution I can, I have my stash of cleaning supplies and PPE, I still screen my family and the 1 friend I see regularly for symptoms plus he's  been thoroughly tested multiple times because of his job so I feel comfortable allowing him to come around but I cannot be crazy about cutting myself off to the world any longer.  For me it's not just a matter of boredom its deepening an already deep amount of anxiety and depression I have.   Humans were not made to not interact.
I might be ok if I had kids or Aj was still alive but with it just being me I'm suffering.
My family still shops for me.  I literally haven't been anywhere except to the dr or my nieces in so long.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## awhyley

What is this mess?


I still think that he's testing positive.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Job is considering permanent work from home for our department. I was thinking about looking for another job after my birthday before all this hit. Just feeling like it's time to move on. If they move us to 100% work from home, or shoot even a good hybrid arrangement, I may never leave lol.


----------



## UmSumayyah

SoniT said:


> I took a break and decided to go for a walk in my neighborhood. People aren't wearing masks anymore. I had my mask on and this white man was walking with his kids on the other side of the street and I heard him cough. I dont care if I look silly, I will continue to wear a mask when I'm out.


I wear a mask in stores but I'm not taking walk outside with a mask on unless the street looks like pre-lockdown Manhattan.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Kanky said:


> The amount of time that you are exposed matters too. A Target run lasts for a few minutes with you hopefully moving quickly to get what you need and leave.
> 
> 
> “*Growing evidence suggests that Covid-19 infection, like with other illnesses, is related to prolonged time exposed to the virus. The longer you stay in an environment that may contain the virus, the higher the risk of getting sick.”*
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/18/us/coronavirus-time-risk/index.html
> 
> Spending a few hours with someone who is infected, even outdoors is probably riskier than spending a few minutes with someone who is infected in Target. Especially if you are both wearing masks and social distancing.


Up and down the same aisles that 50+ people of unknown hygiene went before me?

Stepping in front of the same register space that someone was breathing all in five seconds ago?
Store air just a swirling with an abundant sampling of the  carbon dioxide from the lungs of the county? Picking up a jug of detergent that other people touched, putting it in the cart others touched, touching it to unload after the cashier (with gloves on) touched it after ringing up 28 people before me?

Nope.

Six plus feet away, soaking up vitamin D with a bring your own drink arrangement is a thousand times safer.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Jmartjrmd said:


> I wouldn't  just because you said your husband was hesitant about it.
> But your thought about getting back to life is an interesting dilemma.
> Our country is not going to be shut down like the likes of other countries.  All the violence over mask no mask, all the protests, people calling people sheep for trying to be compliant,  people flocking to the first place that opens guidelines be damned, more experts divided means we will all be exposed for a long time short of never going anywhere.  I'm not going to plan an elaborate vacation or have a huge house party with a bunch of people but this tiger has to get out the cage.  Risk vs reward for me.  Might be stupid or shortsighted on my part because I'm so at risk but I just cannot be little to no contact much longer.  Its affecting me badly.  With living alone and just sitting here day in and day out I just cant anymore.
> Just shows me it's a no win situation.   Living like a hermit is for the birds and I was kinda doing it even before this virus.  I'm going absolutely insane and I needs..yes needs with an s... to get out this cage for my own wellbeing.
> I opened my pool last weekend and had a little family gathering.  It was amazing for my mental health to be around people.
> I liken the way we have opened up to being prescribed a 7 day course of antibiotics.   They tell you even if you feel better take the whole course.  Some get to day 4, feel better then stop.  I think we stopped short of getting to day 7 but the cats out the bag now.
> I will still take every precaution I can, I have my stash of cleaning supplies and PPE, I still screen my family and the 1 friend I see regularly for symptoms plus he's  been thoroughly tested multiple times because of his job so I feel comfortable allowing him to come around but I cannot be crazy about cutting myself off to the world any longer.  For me it's not just a matter of boredom its deepening an already deep amount of anxiety and depression I have.   Humans were not made to not interact.
> I might be ok if I had kids or Aj was still alive but with it just being me I'm suffering.
> My family still shops for me.  I literally haven't been anywhere except to the dr or my nieces in so long.


I hear suicides are up but I haven't checked the stats 

Anecdotally I have a few friends that have  lost people to suicide.


----------



## MzRhonda

awhyley said:


> What is this mess?
> 
> 
> I still think that he's testing positive.


If so he is being very irresponsible by not wearing a mask

eta:typo irresponsible


----------



## Jmartjrmd

UmSumayyah said:


> I hear suicides are up but I haven't checked the stats
> 
> Anecdotally I have a few friends that have  lost people to suicide.


yes I've seen some stories of suicide or murder suicide escalated by the restrictions. .  just read a horrible DV story where this cop beat his wife so bad her eye was hanging out the socket.  

I'm not jumping off any buildings but I recognize what I need for my own personal care.

I'm not talking being reckless rather just surrounding myself with humans I trust and that's my family and my boyfriend.


----------



## Everything Zen

MzRhonda said:


> If so he is being very irresistible by not wearing a mask



If so I’m lowkey getting off on the fact that he has to endure that very painful invasive test on a daily basis (If that‘s even true which we know it’s not) just because he won’t wear a mask


----------



## awhyley

*So sad . . . may he Rest In Peace, and Rise in Glory. *
*Former White House Butler Who Served 11 Presidents Dies from COVID-19 at Age 91*

_Former President George W. Bush and former first lady Laura Bush remembered Wilson Roosevelt Jerman as a "lovely man"_

A longtime White House butler, who served 11 presidents over the course of his tenure, died after contracting the coronavirus (COVID-19). He was 91.

Wilson Roosevelt Jerman died last weekend, his granddaughter Jamila Garrett confirmed to WTTG. He served as a cleaner, doorman and butler between 1957 and 2012.

Garrett said Jerman was first employed as a White House cleaner during Dwight D. Eisenhower's presidency, receiving a promotion to butler in the 1960s when John F. Kennedy sat in the Oval Office.

“Jackie O actually promoted him to a butler because of the relationship. She was instrumental in ensuring that that happened,” Garrett told the outlet of the former first lady.






Wilson Roosevelt Jerman, White House Doorman

TINA HAGER, COURTESY OF THE GEORGE W. BUSH PRESIDENTIAL LIBRARY AND MUSEUM
Jerman also had a bond with the Bush family, according to his granddaughter.

"When Bush Sr. became president, moved his family into the White House, George Bush Jr. has a little trouble adapting to a new environment, some trouble sleeping," she said. "Well, my grandfather would actually sit with him in his bedroom until he fell asleep."

In a statement to NBC News on Wednesday, former President George W. Bush and former first lady Laura Bush remembered Jerman as a "lovely man."

“He was the first person we saw in the morning when we left the Residence and the last person we saw each night when we returned,” said the Bushes.


A photo of Jerman standing and smiling alongside former President Barack Obama and former first lady Michelle Obama — the last first family he served — was included in Michelle's 2018 memoir _Becoming_.

Jerman and his wife had five children, 12 grandchildren and 18 grandchildren, according to WTTG. Due to the pandemic, the family will hold a virtual funeral service.

Garrett said Jerman was a "family-loving, genuine man" who "was always about service, service to others, and it didn’t matter who you were or what you did or what you needed, whatever that he could provide, he would.”

“I want the world to remember my grandfather as someone who was really authentic,” Garrett told WTTG. “Always be yourself — that’s what he taught our family, that’s what thrives throughout our family. And that’s what we’ll continue to carry on, his legacy.”

Link: https://people.com/health/wilson-ro...dBEDKAMq5v0GBuOc2UQOMBJHR_tG48OTWSItZisM5q_wM


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Jmartjrmd said:


> yes I've seen some stories of suicide or murder suicide escalated by the restrictions. .  just read a horrible DV story where this cop beat his wife so bad her eye was hanging out the socket.
> 
> I'm not jumping off any buildings but I recognize what I need for my own personal care.
> 
> I'm not talking being reckless rather just surrounding myself with humans I trust and that's my family and my boyfriend.


Mental Health in all this is real. Several of my staff talked to me about depression. Being away from family, especially if they live out of town is really hard.  One person quit on me to go home in another province/state. He was balling....my daughters roommate also did the same thing...


----------



## Kanky

One of saddest things about this is how many people are stuck alone because they don't live with anyone else. A lot of elderly people already suffer from loneliness and now it is risky to even visit with them. I am also convinced that elderly folks in nursing homes are being abused and neglected because their loved ones can’t check on them.


----------



## Reinventing21

Your post had me cracking up because it is exactly how I felt the lasttime I went to a mini Walmart. Ususally, I check out my own stuff, but this time I got suckered into letting a cashier do it because she was young and called out so nicely as she saw me angling toward a self check, "I can help you over here!" 

 Why did I listen?  Her customer before me was so grossly sickly looking. OMG! When I got back to my car I disinfected, changed gloves, sprayed more Lysol, drove home, unpacked outside door, re sprayed, let everything sit by door, sprayed handles, keys etc,  doused bleached on hands, took hottest shower  used gloves again to get stuff out of containers that I needed for dinner and so forth, disinfect, disinfect....ugh.

I could easily be grossed out at a beach tho, knowing the kind of nastiness of certain people and adding covid into the mix...well... I already HATE using public bathrooms so I am also definitely not going to try to be stuck out here in need of a bathroom.

The difference between the grocery store and the beach is that I HAVE to go to the grocery store.

I do think people need to get fresh air, connect with nature so I do do that, but I try to find places and times with the least amount of people.




UmSumayyah said:


> Up and down the same aisles that 50+ people of unknown hygiene went before me?
> 
> Stepping in front of the same register space that someone was breathing all in five seconds ago?
> Store air just a swirling with an abundant sampling of the  carbon dioxide from the lungs of the county? Picking up a jug of detergent that other people touched, putting it in the cart others touched, touching it to unload after the cashier (with gloves on) touched it after ringing up 28 people before me?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Six plus feet away, soaking up vitamin D with a bring your own drink arrangement is a thousand times safer.


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m seeing so much foolishness on people‘s SM timelines: a friend’s wife went and got a tattoo in Indiana, another friend either flew or roadtripped to see his girlfriend in another state and they cheesing for the camera all hugged up with not nare (sp?) mask in sight- meanwhile I JUST started taking the dog for walks again 2 days ago.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Black Ambrosia said:


>





Spoiler: Inmates Released; Mask Offenders Jailed



Criminals are being released early due to C19 outbreak but C19 mask offenders are threatened with jail time.  How does that make sense?


----------



## sithembile

dancinstallion said:


> Every celebrity that catches Corona assures everyone that they will be fine. And like clockwork in a few weeks they are fine. I think there is a cure out there that the general public doesn't know about. It is so costly to be ignorant or unaware.



I have had it and am nearly 100% recovered after about 9 days. My GP prescribed me antibiotics just as a back up because it had infected my lungs and I had shortness of breathe for a couple of days. I wasn't hospitalised. Glory be to God.


----------



## dancinstallion

sithembile said:


> I have had it and am nearly 100% recovered after about 9 days. My GP prescribed me antibiotics just as a back up because it had infected my lungs and I had shortness of breathe for a couple of days. I wasn't hospitalised. Glory be to God.



I am glad to hear that you are making a full recovery. Your immune system is doing a good job.


----------



## dancinstallion

So far men are still dying at a much much higher rate than women and also are suffering more irreversible damage Neurological and kidney damage for example.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

My 35 year old nephew in Brooklyn had it and was hospitalized 2 weeks ago with blood clots in his lungs.  He was out in 2 days thank God. We were scared to death. 


dancinstallion said:


> I am glad to hear that you are making a full recovery. Your immune system is doing a good job.


----------



## SleepyJean

Thank you all for sharing your recovery stories. It's reassuring.


----------



## awhyley

So, anyone heading to a House of Worship tomorrow?  Trump has ordered the churches to be opened.  (With governors having the final say).

Link:  https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...b1c160-9c57-11ea-ad09-8da7ec214672_story.html

I didn't want to post the entire article here, but I'm assuming that his evangelical fan base is thrilled.  Ironically, yesterday the PM here also allowed church attendance, but parking lot style not in close contact which we'll probably see tomorrow around social media and the newscasts.  So, whose going to get prayed up?

[P.S. For anyone keeping up, the Bahamas now has 100 cases even.  Still at 11 deaths.]
[eta: Co-incidently, the bodies recovered from Hurricane Dorian were laid to rest on Friday.]


----------



## Jmartjrmd

First day beach opened up this was the scene...clearly nobody here is in the least bit worried


----------



## Jmartjrmd




----------



## yamilee21

Jmartjrmd said:


> First day beach opened up this was the scene...clearly nobody here is in the least bit worried ...



Much of the rest of the world will be done with this, while the US kills another 100,000 people. It is willful stupidity at this point, and other countries will have zero sympathy for us... and anyone looking to escape this insanity won’t be able to leave, thanks to the covidiots. Not only will Mexico pay for a wall, they are going to be building it themselves, and so will Canada at this rate.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Starting at 6:13:



Spoiler: HIV vs C19



HIV is extremely complex is the reason there is no vaccine.  The common cold is also complex for other reasons.  The C19 virus will have a vaccine ready in less than a year.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Willing to risk it all for Ross:


----------



## LivingInPeace

Well, my neighbors are out here acting like Covid 19 is a thing of the pst. They’ve got crowds of people in their yards celebrating the holiday weekend.


----------



## Peppermynt

Meanwhile I just ordered some more masks from eBay.


----------



## january noir

LivingInPeace said:


> Well, my neighbors are out here acting like Covid 19 is a thing of the pst. They’ve got crowds of people in their yards celebrating the holiday weekend.


My aunt's neighbors, who usually have these huge blow out parties, had a get-together today, a smaller crowd than usual, but still a pretty large group.  There were so many cars parked on the street, I thought it was the 4th of July.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


> Willing to risk it all for Ross:


 
I don't understand this. I've seen several people in different locales talk about lines waiting to get inside Ross. Is it really this serious?!!!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't understand this. I've seen several people in different locales talk about lines waiting to get inside Ross. Is it really this serious?!!!


For a second I thought they were recycling black Friday footage.  I guess because they're limiting how many can be in the store at once but even still its NOT that serious.  That line was ridiculous.


----------



## vevster

In Chicago, they are making public addresses of Covid positive patients?


----------



## awhyley

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't understand this. I've seen several people in different locales talk about lines waiting to get inside Ross. Is it really this serious?!!!



Those 2nd batch of stimulus cheques MUST be spent. 



vevster said:


> In Chicago, they are making public addresses of Covid positive patients?



Apparently, the information will be spread with first responders.   If it protects the front line, I don't have a problem with it, as long as they deal with any confidentiality breeches swiftly and severely.

Link: https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200522-hbhdgoeaeve6hcetnvunrpmlwi-story.html

We currently have an issue where 12/13 persons that may be infected cannot be traced (located).  I was of the view that their names/faces should be made known to the public, so that they can be reported by the community.  I was told that this was harsh, but they're out here who knows where.


----------



## moneychaser

Jmartjrmd said:


>



My pastor (Howard Wesley) used a great analogy this Sunday regarding this quarantine.  He said Noah released two types of birds to determine when it was safe to leave the Ark.  A raven who are scavengers, land anywhere, lack discernment, etc. and dove who are smart and just dont rest their feet anywhere.  He sent forth the raven first as a scout the land out and the dove later on. 

He knew it was safe to leave the Ark when the Dove didnt return.

He said are you going to be the Raven (Guinea pig) or Dove in this situation.


----------



## dancinstallion

Some of our patients are still testing positive 61 days after hospitalization.


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> If it protects the front line, I don't have a problem with it,



This is how they get you.  First line needs to follow protective measures at EVERY address they enter.  I don't see it being necessary, and like the guy said, a HIPAA violation.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

dancinstallion said:


> Some of our patients are still testing positive 61 days after hospitalization.



Lawd....


----------



## Everything Zen

Found out yesterday that my aunt (one of five of my mom’s close childhood friends) who is a nurse and her youngest daughter who is a freshman at Tuskegee tested positive after driving down to Alabama to go back to the dorms to pick up her things. Wait it gets worse- my aunt also went to visit my other cousin last Friday in North Carolina who just had her first baby last month and my other cousin AND her husband were there as well. My little cousin’s mom was also tested but they lost the test results. So God only knows who all was exposed during this galavant across the country. SMDH


----------



## Everything Zen

*18 HIPAA Identifiers*
*The 18 HIPAA Identifiers

https://www.luc.edu/its/aboutits/itspoliciesguidelines/hipaainformation/18hipaaidentifiers/*

The HIPAA privacy rule sets forth policies to protect all individually identifiable health information that is held or transmitted. These are the 18 HIPAA Identifiers that are considered personally identifiable information. This information can be used to identify, contact, or locate a single person or can be used with other sources to identify a single individual. When personally identifiable information is used in conjunction with one’s physical or mental health or condition, health care, or one’s payment for that health care, it becomes Protected Health Information (PHI).


Name
*Address (all geographic subdivisions smaller than state, including street address, city county, and zip code)*
All elements (except years) of dates related to an individual (including birthdate, admission date, discharge date, date of death, and exact age if over 89)
Telephone numbers
Fax number
Email address
Social Security Number
Medical record number
Health plan beneficiary number
Account number
Certificate or license number
Vehicle identifiers and serial numbers, including license plate numbers
Device identifiers and serial numbers
Web URL
Internet Protocol (IP) Address
Finger or voice print
Photographic image - Photographic images are not limited to images of the face.
Any other characteristic that could uniquely identify the individual
If a communication contains any of these identifiers, or parts of the identifier, such as initials, the data is to be considered “identified”.   To be considered “de-identified”, ALL of the 18 HIPAA Identifiers must be removed from the data set.  This includes all dates, such as surgery dates, all voice recordings, and all photographic images.

*Decedent Research*

Be aware that the HIPAA Privacy rule protects individually identifiable health information of deceased individuals for 50 years following the date of death. If the research will include any identifiers linked to living persons or involves accessing death records maintained by the State Registrar, local registrars, or county recorders, the project must be approved in advance.


----------



## Everything Zen

If you can’t handle the scope of duties that your job requires don’t be a first responder. That means use universal precautions when dealing with the public.  Contact tracing should take place using standard confidentiality protocols to manage infectious diseases.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Everything Zen said:


> *18 HIPAA Identifiers*
> *The 18 HIPAA Identifiers
> 
> https://www.luc.edu/its/aboutits/itspoliciesguidelines/hipaainformation/18hipaaidentifiers/*
> 
> The HIPAA privacy rule sets forth policies to protect all individually identifiable health information that is held or transmitted. These are the 18 HIPAA Identifiers that are considered personally identifiable information. This information can be used to identify, contact, or locate a single person or can be used with other sources to identify a single individual. When personally identifiable information is used in conjunction with one’s physical or mental health or condition, health care, or one’s payment for that health care, it becomes Protected Health Information (PHI).
> 
> 
> Name
> *Address (all geographic subdivisions smaller than state, including street address, city county, and zip code)*
> All elements (except years) of dates related to an individual (including birthdate, admission date, discharge date, date of death, and exact age if over 89)
> Telephone numbers
> Fax number
> Email address
> Social Security Number
> Medical record number
> Health plan beneficiary number
> Account number
> Certificate or license number
> Vehicle identifiers and serial numbers, including license plate numbers
> Device identifiers and serial numbers
> Web URL
> Internet Protocol (IP) Address
> Finger or voice print
> Photographic image - Photographic images are not limited to images of the face.
> Any other characteristic that could uniquely identify the individual
> If a communication contains any of these identifiers, or parts of the identifier, such as initials, the data is to be considered “identified”.   To be considered “de-identified”, ALL of the 18 HIPAA Identifiers must be removed from the data set.  This includes all dates, such as surgery dates, all voice recordings, and all photographic images.
> 
> *Decedent Research*
> 
> Be aware that the HIPAA Privacy rule protects individually identifiable health information of deceased individuals for 50 years following the date of death. If the research will include any identifiers linked to living persons or involves accessing death records maintained by the State Registrar, local registrars, or county recorders, the project must be approved in advance.


In the HIPAA rules there is a provision that states if the President or Secretary declares a state of emergency its allowable for covered entities to share otherwise protected information in the name of Public Health so I believe that's why it would not be considered a violation.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ BUT has it been declared yet? The President is out here pushing to reopen the country. Chicago and the rest of the state of Illinois have all gone past the peak and are all moving into Phase 3 of reopening the state with non-essential businesses opening with precautions. Where’s the state of emergency?


----------



## vevster

Jmartjrmd said:


> In the HIPAA rules there is a provision that states if the President or Secretary declares a state of emergency its allowable for covered entities to share otherwise protected information in the name of Public Health so I believe that's why it would not be considered a violation.



Figures... I still don't see why it it necessary, and confirms my thoughts on how I don't want to be tested with the state of NY.  If I get tested for antibodies, I want it with a private lab, private results.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> Some of our patients are still testing positive 61 days after hospitalization.


I’m still trying to figure out the difference between active infection and viral shedding?


----------



## Lylddlebit

moneychaser said:


> My pastor (Howard Wesley) used a great analogy this Sunday regarding this quarantine.  He said Noah released two types of birds to determine when it was safe to leave the Ark.  A raven who are scavengers, land anywhere, lack discernment, etc. and dove who are smart and just dont rest their feet anywhere.  He sent forth the raven first as a scout the land out and the dove later on.
> 
> He knew it was safe to leave the Ark when the Dove didnt return.
> 
> He said are you going to be the Raven (Guinea pig) or Dove in this situation.




Amen!  I promise you I had that very study with my sister then another and with my husband in the past few months.   Now you're just reinforcing the points we discussed in your post above.  Thank  you for that.   I am going to go ahead and keep waiting on the lord and allow the examples we have read and study in the word manifest in the world and gauge our actions on that. Thank you again.


----------



## prettywhitty

moneychaser said:


> My pastor (Howard Wesley) used a great analogy this Sunday regarding this quarantine.  He said Noah released two types of birds to determine when it was safe to leave the Ark.  A raven who are scavengers, land anywhere, lack discernment, etc. and dove who are smart and just dont rest their feet anywhere.  He sent forth the raven first as a scout the land out and the dove later on.
> 
> He knew it was safe to leave the Ark when the Dove didnt return.
> 
> He said are you going to be the Raven (Guinea pig) or Dove in this situation.


I haven’t felt a release to go back out and do things the way they were done before. I am waiting until I do. I am totally at peace about this.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dancinstallion said:


> Some of our patients are still testing positive 61 days after hospitalization.


How are they tested?  What is used?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

This mess is getting weird out here.  Now it *might* be smarter to _not_ get tested with all this risk of HIPAA information being posted.  Think about it.  There is almost no benefit to the person being tested.  It seems tragic and traumatic.

ETA: C19 is being politicized!


----------



## yamilee21

John Hopkins University is offering a free contact tracing course. It takes about 5 hours, and may help clear up some misunderstandings of what contact tracing is and how it is used. There is nothing new about contract tracing; it has been used with other illnesses such as tuberculosis and STDs. There is is always the potential for abuse, but unless one is completely off the grid - no birth certificate, SSN, driver’s license - it’s not any more than with anything else. The anger over using masks, the conspiracy theories about nefarious plots involving contact tracing, Bill Gates, vaccines... what is going on here? (By “here” I mean social media in general, not LHCF specifically.)


----------



## Everything Zen

My four unit condo decided to put together a Memorial Day BBQ. My SO decided to take the lead and host- I’m BEYOND pissed. The chairs are right next to each other with zero masks and kids running back and forth. The two units with kids have already been mingling back and forth and and petting dogs between the iron gate. His rationale is we have to share the common spaces so why not? I just told him the rona hit too close to home yesterday In my family. Pretty sure this relationship probably won’t survive COVID-19. I went down there and dropped off a bottle of hand sanitizer as there was none present and said peace


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

yamilee21 said:


> John Hopkins University is offering a free contact tracing course. It takes about 5 hours, and may help clear up some misunderstandings of what contact tracing is and how it is used. There is nothing new about contract tracing; it has been used with other illnesses such as tuberculosis and STDs. There is is always the potential for abuse, but unless one is completely off the grid - no birth certificate, SSN, driver’s license - it’s not any more than with anything else. The anger over using masks, the conspiracy theories about nefarious plots involving contact tracing, Bill Gates, vaccines... what is going on here? (By “here” I mean social media in general, not LHCF specifically.)


Contact tracing vs the information others posted about HIPAA are different things, correct?  Just want clarification because this is the first I heard about HIPAA information being used in public.


----------



## january noir

My nephew and sister tested positive.  My nephew was quarantined at home and now well, and my sister hospitalized, but released after 3 days.   My nephew was tested by his company which is how he found out, and my sister went to the hospital because of one issue, and while there, she was tested for COVID and confirmed.

I'm sure that in the end, most of us will have gotten the virus and probably not even have known it.


----------



## meka72

moneychaser said:


> My pastor (Howard Wesley) used a great analogy this Sunday regarding this quarantine.  He said Noah released two types of birds to determine when it was safe to leave the Ark.  A raven who are scavengers, land anywhere, lack discernment, etc. and dove who are smart and just dont rest their feet anywhere.  He sent forth the raven first as a scout the land out and the dove later on.
> 
> He knew it was safe to leave the Ark when the Dove didnt return.
> 
> He said are you going to be the Raven (Guinea pig) or Dove in this situation.


Great analogy for this quarantine/reopening period that we are going through.

I love the articles that WaPo did on Pastor Wesley and love his preaching style. My close friend attends your church and my home church pastor preaches revival there every year and preached during Pastor Wesley’s sabbatical.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: Race for vaccine is fake news



According to the video the fastest vaccine became available was 7 years with 20 years being average.  There are no vaccines for many viruses such as those that causes common cold, HIV, and Hep C.  Immunity with the Hep B vaccine is questionable to me and influenza has about a 40% success rate on a good year.  Maybe researcher are using the backbones of influenza vaccines to fast track the ability to find a vaccine to help shareholders, I mean people.  They are also doing "challenge studies" where you give vaccinated test subjects the virus to see how they respond.  Is there a way to follow the money to see why such an unrealistic timeline in the world of virology is suddenly going to happen in a few months?  Why are vitamin D, zinc, and NAC not discussed in MSM?


----------



## vevster

The rats are starving....

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/25/us-city-lockdowns-rat-aggression-lack-food-waste

*CDC warns of aggressive cannibal rats facing shortage of garbage to eat*

*The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has warned of “unusual or aggressive” behavior in American rats as a consequence of more than two months of human lockdown for city-dwelling rodents who now find themselves unable to dine out on restaurant waste, street garbage and other food sources.*

*Last month, according to the national health body, dumpster-diving rats were observed resorting to eating their young in the wake of urban shutdowns.*

*“Community-wide closures have led to a decrease in food available to rodents, especially in dense commercial areas,” the CDC said in recently updated rodent-control guidelines.*

*“Some jurisdictions have reported an increase in rodent activity as rodents search for new sources of food. Environmental health and rodent control programs may see an increase in service requests related to rodents and reports of unusual or aggressive rodent behavior.”*

*Elevated levels of rat aggression has been observed in New York, where there are increased reports of cannibalism and infanticide, and New Orleans, where unusual rat behavior was caught on CCTV.*

*“I turn the corner, there’s about 30 rats at the corner, feasting on something in the middle of the street,” Bourbon street tour guide Charles Marsala told CBS News.*

*Complaints in Chicago have included reports of infestations in housing blocks as rodents seek new sources of food.*

*Some rodent experts predicted increased urban rat aggression.*

*“Many of these rats in our cities depend on their nightly food, which is the restaurants and hotels and bars and doughnut shops and everything that we consume on the go,” rodentologist Bobby Corrigan told The Washington Post.*

*The overall rat-to-human ratio is notoriously hard to gauge. A 1949 study determined the ratio was 36 humans to one rat in New York. The estimate was increased to one to one in the 1950s, and then dropped again to four humans to one rat.*

*The CDC noted that rodent population upheavals are common during natural disasters.*

*“Preventive actions include sealing up access into homes and businesses, removing debris and heavy vegetation, keeping garbage in tightly covered bins, and removing pet and bird food from their yards,” the CDC said.*


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> My nephew was quarantined at home and now well, and my sister hospitalized, but released after 3 days.


When my cousin was hospitalized, he stayed 4 days on an IV. That is a very $$$ IV.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> The rats are starving....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/25/us-city-lockdowns-rat-aggression-lack-food-waste
> 
> *CDC warns of aggressive cannibal rats facing shortage of garbage to eat*
> 
> *The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has warned of “unusual or aggressive” behavior in American rats as a consequence of more than two months of human lockdown for city-dwelling rodents who now find themselves unable to dine out on restaurant waste, street garbage and other food sources.*
> 
> *Last month, according to the national health body, dumpster-diving rats were observed resorting to eating their young in the wake of urban shutdowns.*
> 
> *“Community-wide closures have led to a decrease in food available to rodents, especially in dense commercial areas,” the CDC said in recently updated rodent-control guidelines.*
> 
> *“Some jurisdictions have reported an increase in rodent activity as rodents search for new sources of food. Environmental health and rodent control programs may see an increase in service requests related to rodents and reports of unusual or aggressive rodent behavior.”*
> 
> *Elevated levels of rat aggression has been observed in New York, where there are increased reports of cannibalism and infanticide, and New Orleans, where unusual rat behavior was caught on CCTV.*
> 
> *“I turn the corner, there’s about 30 rats at the corner, feasting on something in the middle of the street,” Bourbon street tour guide Charles Marsala told CBS News.*
> 
> *Complaints in Chicago have included reports of infestations in housing blocks as rodents seek new sources of food.*
> 
> *Some rodent experts predicted increased urban rat aggression.*
> 
> *“Many of these rats in our cities depend on their nightly food, which is the restaurants and hotels and bars and doughnut shops and everything that we consume on the go,” rodentologist Bobby Corrigan told The Washington Post.*
> 
> *The overall rat-to-human ratio is notoriously hard to gauge. A 1949 study determined the ratio was 36 humans to one rat in New York. The estimate was increased to one to one in the 1950s, and then dropped again to four humans to one rat.*
> 
> *The CDC noted that rodent population upheavals are common during natural disasters.*
> 
> *“Preventive actions include sealing up access into homes and businesses, removing debris and heavy vegetation, keeping garbage in tightly covered bins, and removing pet and bird food from their yards,” the CDC said.*


Good time to put out rat poison


----------



## Black Ambrosia

That rat info is a reminder to me to put pest deterrent around the vegetables I planted. I need to make sure it works on rats. I was only concerned about squirrels.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> Some of our patients are still testing positive 61 days after hospitalization.


Lordt!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> This mess is getting weird out here.  *Now it *might* be smarter to not get tested with all this risk of HIPAA information being posted. * Think about it.  There is almost no benefit to the person being tested.  It seems tragic and traumatic.
> 
> ETA: C19 is being politicized!


We need to know how wide this thing is spreading. Not testing just encourages the spread. Most people with COVID-19 move differently and at the very least goes ahead and quarantines to slow the spread. 
Yes its being politicized either way. Everything is politicized in 2020. Even insignificant mess that doesn't matter. But lets not wag the dog. We have an issue and we still don't know how widespread this thing is. So many asymptomatic carriers are still walking around making vulnerable people sick. So better testing and protection is needed. We all just need to hunker down, stay patient and be diligent with our health and loved ones until this thing dies down for good.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Short answer is C19 is going to spread very wide. The people who don't have it now due to isolation will have it later eventually.  It's spreading like the common cold.  The media needs to work on not putting fear in those who want to test with reports of HIPAA violations, etc.  *based on information posted*

PSA: Build a healthy immune system and your body will do what it does naturally  (for this type of infection at least). Vitamin d, vitamin c, zinc, etc


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Agreed with everything you said BUT I’m doing my best to avoid catching it as long as possible until:
1) There is a reliable treatment that has been well studied and the first guinea pigs test it out 
2) There is a reliable vaccine and the first guinea pigs test it out
3) The medical community has a better understanding of the disease


----------



## dancinstallion

I see Vitamin D is trending in the news with experts warning that taking high doses doesn't prevent or treat covid and can do more harm. 

I have noticed anytime the public mentions anything natural to prevent or treat a disease then there are a lot of "studies and experts" that come out to debunk it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> I see Vitamin D is trending in the news with experts warning that taking high doses doesn't prevent or treat covid and can do more harm.
> 
> I have noticed anytime the public mentions anything natural to prevent or treat a disease then there are a lot of "studies and experts" that come out to debunk it.


It's funny how there are never studies to support using vitamins and supplements to treat illnesses but somehow there are studies about how much harm they do.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Short answer is C19 is going to spread very wide. The people who don't have it now due to isolation will have it later eventually.  It's spreading like the common cold.  *The media needs to work on not putting fear in those who want to test with reports of HIPAA violations, etc.  *based on information posted**
> 
> PSA: Build a healthy immune system and your body will do what it does naturally  (for this type of infection at least). Vitamin d, vitamin c, zinc, etc


AGREED! All of this really.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

For those who prefer to review the research (it's a small one, but it is better than the information from the msm):


Spoiler: Low Vit D Level prevalent in severe C19 symptoms



Take Home Points:
This study analyzed the prevalence of vitamin D insufficiency (VDI) among SARS-CoV-2 positive subjects hospitalized in a medical center situated in New Orleans. Through medical records, the authors performed a retrospective review of 20 Covid-19 patients with serum 25-hydroxycholecalciferol (25ODH) levels determined. Vitamin D insufficiency (VDI) was defined as a serum 25OHD < 30 ng/mL. Among these patients, 65% required intensive care unit (ICU). When they analyzed the 25ODH levels, 84.6% of ICU subjects presented VDI in compare to 57.1% of floor subjects. Curiously, 100% of ICU patients less than 75 years old had VDI. In addition, the authors demonstrated that lymphocytopenia was present in 92.3% of the Covid-19 patients admitted to ICU. Among the clinical and demographic characteristics of SARS-Cov-19 ICU patients of this study we can highlight: 84% of the subjects were African American, hypertension and diabetes was presented in 76.9% and 46.2% ICU and non-ICU patients respectively, the body mass index of 100% of the patients was considered overweight or obesity, and all had high levels of lactate dehydrogenase.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I wonder about results from producing vitamin D from being out in the sun versus vitamin D supplements.  For now I think it is good to do both until I review more.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vitamin D insufficiency is prevalent in severe COVID-19 *

Frank H. Lau, MD, FACS1, Rinku Majumder, PhD2, Radbeh Torabi, MD1, Fouad Saeg, BS3, Ryan Hoffman, BS4, Jeffrey D. Cirillo, PhD5, Patrick Greiffenstein, MD, FACS1
Affiliations:
1. Department of Surgery, Louisiana State University Health Sciences Center New Orleans (LSUHSC-NO) 2. Department of Biochemistry, LSUHSC-NO 3. Tulane School of Medicine 4. LSUHSC-NO School of Medicine 5. Department of Microbial Pathogenesis and Immunology, Texas A&M College of Medicine
Corresponding Author:
Dr. Frank H. Lau, MD, FACS; Department of Surgery, Louisiana State University Health Sciences Center New Orleans, 1542 Tulane Ave, 7th Floor, New Orleans, LA 70112; email: [email protected]; phone: (504) 412-1240 
All rights reserved. No reuse allowed without permission. (which was not certified by peer review) is the author/funder, who has granted medRxiv a license to display the preprint in perpetuity. The copyright holder for this preprintthis version posted April 28, 2020. .https://doi.org/10.1101/2020.04.24.20075838doi: medRxiv preprint

*Introduction *
The novel SARS-CoV-2 virus causes COVID-19 and has resulted in 2.8 million confirmed cases and more than 196,000 deaths. Strikingly, 80-85% of patients are asymptomatic or have self-limiting disease.1 The
remaining require major hospital resources and threaten to collapse our healthcare system. The mechanisms
underlying divergent COVID-19 outcomes are unknown.
Emerging health disparities data are potentially illuminating. In Louisiana, African Americans account for 70% of COVID-19 deaths despite representing only 32% of the population.2 In a Boston homeless shelter, 100% of 147 COVID-19 positive subjects were asymptomatic.3 The mechanisms underlying severe
COVID-19 should account for both these findings, as well as other COVID-19 mortality risk factors:
hypertension, obesity, male sex, advanced age, concentration in northern climates, and COVID-19 associated coagulopathy (CAC).4,5
Vitamin D insufficiency (VDI) meets every one of the above criteria. VDI affects 80-90% of the African
American population. In contrast, homeless persons generally have poorer health and nutrition, but can have greater exposure to sunlight, the source of 80-90% of the body’s vitamin D.6 VDI causes essential hypertension and is associated with every COVID-19 mortality risk factor.7,8 Hydroxychloroquine raises plasma vitamin D levels.9 Lastly, VDI induces a prothrombotic state and adversely impacts both innate and
adaptive immune responses. To better define the VDI-COVID-19 link, we determined the prevalence of
VDI among our COVID-19 intensive care unit (ICU) patients.

*Methods *
In an Institutional Review Board approved study performed at a single, tertiary care academic medical
center, the medical records of COVID-19 patients between March 27, 2020 and April 21, 2020 were
retrospectively reviewed. Subjects were included for whom serum 25-hydroxycholecalcifoerol (25OHD)
levels were determined. COVID-19-relevant data were compiled and analyzed. The 25OHD assay was
performed in-house, using a UniCel DxI 600 Access Immunoassay System (Beckman Coulter); the laboratory undergoes recertification every six months. VDI was defined as serum 25OHD < 30 ng/mL.10

*Results*
Twenty COVID-19 patients with serum 25OHD levels were identified; 13 (65.0%) required ICU admission.
Overall, few significant differences were identified between ICU and floor patients (Table 1) but statistical
analysis was limited by the small number of subjects. Lactate dehydrogenase on admission was significantly
higher among ICU patients (441.8 vs. 223.0, p=0.001), consistent with previous reports. No patients were
diagnosed with stroke, myocardial infarction, or pulmonary embolus. Two patients (10%) died during the
study period.

Among ICU subjects, 11 (84.6%) had VDI, vs. 4 (57.1%) of floor subjects. Strikingly, 100% of ICU patients less than 75 years old had VDI (n=11; Table 2). Among these, 64.6% (n=7) had critically low 25OHD (<20 ng/mL) and three had <10 ng/mL. The sepsis-induced coagulopathy score (SIC) was calculable for 8
subjects; 62.5% (n=5) had SIC ≥ 4. Suppressed immune function was prevalent: 92.3% (n=12) were
lymphocytopenic, and 9 were profoundly so (absolute lymphocyte count ≤ 0.4 10^3/uL; normal range 1.105.00).

*Discussion *
COVID-19 is an emerging disease whose pathogenic mechanisms are not well understood. Despite being
an acute respiratory infection (ARI), its mortality risk factors overlap those of cardiovascular disease:
hypertension, diabetes, obesity, advanced age, and male sex. From a health disparities perspective, notable
features include an over-representation of African Americans among COVID-19 deaths, and a 100%
asymptomatic presentation in a universal survey of a Boston homeless shelter.
Interestingly, VDI and COVID-19 share prevalence patterns for hypertension, diabetes, obesity, advanced
age, and male sex (Table 3). VDI can contribute to our understanding of COVID-19 health disparities: VDI
is highly prevalent in dark-skinned persons (82.1% of African Americans vs. 41.6% overall). In contrast,
although U.S. homeless persons are generally considered to have poor health and decreased access to
micronutrients that confer immune benefits, they usually have more exposure to sunlight, a key source of
vitamin D production. In Europe, COVID-19 has been severe in Italy, Spain and Greece, but much less so
in Scandinavian countries – this precisely recapitulates VDI data showing that Italy, Spain and Greece have VDI rates of 70-90%, vs. 15-30% in Norway and Denmark.11 Scandinavian diets contain more vitamin D due to higher fatty fish intake and dairy products supplementation with vitamin D.11
The baseline prevalence of VDI amongst ICU patients is 30-40%.12 In this study, we found that 84.6% of COVID-19 ICU patients had VDI, vs. 57.1% of floor patients. Strikingly, 100% of ICU patients less than 75 years old had VDI. We also found that 62.5% had CAC, and 92.3% had lymphopenia. Given these data, we hypothesize that VDI enhances COVID-19 severity via 1) its prothrombotic effects and 2) its
derangement of the immune response.

_Prothrombosis _
CAC is emerging as a key process in severe COVID-19. The American Society of Hematology recommends routine DVT prophylaxis for all admitted COVID-19 patients.13 In Wuhan, CAC was present in 71.4% of non-survivors vs. 0.6% in survivors.14 Non-survivors demonstrated significantly lower fibrinogen and
antithrombin levels on admission, consistent with coagulation factor depletion induced by a
hypercoagulable state. A meta-analysis of 1,779 COVID-19 patients reported that platelet counts were significantly lower in severe COVID-19, and that lower platelet counts were associated with mortality.15
Anticoagulation can lower mortality: in patients with high SIC scores or D-dimer levels >6-fold the upper limit of normal, heparin reduced mortality to 40.0% vs. 64.2% in controls.16 CAC’s role is further evidenced
by the multiorgan, microvascular clots in hospitalized COVID-19 patients, which include deep vein
thromboses/pulmonary emboli, acute renal failure, cerebrovascular events, myocardial injury, ischemic stroke, and ischemic skin changes.4 Microthromboses are found in extrapulmonary organs at a rate greater than in severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS), another novel coronavirus.17
VDI is prothrombotic, since Vitamin D receptor knockout (VDRKO) mice develop a CAC-like response to injury, with aggravated, multiorgan thrombosis following lipopolysaccharide injection.18 Expression of
antithrombin in the liver and thrombomodulin in the aorta, liver, and kidney were downregulated, whereas
tissue factor expression was upregulated in the liver and kidney. In humans, VDI is associated with increased risk of CVD and death.8 Vitamin D receptor knockout (VDRKO) mice exhibited increased
thrombogenic activity and increased ADP-induced platelet aggregation.
VDR exist in all major cardiovascular cell types, including cardiomyocytes, arterial wall cells, and immune
cells. Studies have established that vitamin D metabolites are integral to vascular function and disease,
including inflammation and thrombosis. For example, 1,25(OH)2D exerts anticoagulant effects by
upregulating the expression of thrombomodulin (an anticoagulant glycoprotein) and downregulating the
expression of tissue factor (a critical coagulation factor) in monocytes and human aortic smooth muscle cells.19

_Deranged Immunity_
Lymphocytopenia is a hallmark of severe COVID-19, suggesting a deranged immune response.
Convalescent plasma therapy, a form of passive therapy, can improve the deranged response. Convalescent
therapy may improve the host response by reducing VDI or through a protective humoral response.
Differentiating these two possibilities is critical to identifying strategies for mitigating severe COVID-19.
VDI leads to deranged immune response, including to viral ARIs. In a study of over 14,000 individuals,
VDI was associated with a 58% increase in ARI after controlling for seasonal, demographic, and clinical factors.20 A form of macrophage activation syndrome (MAS), where macrophages are highly activated from
the initial systemic inflammatory response to SARS-CoV, could be responsible for hyperferritinemia and lead to or exacerbate VDI.21  It has been proposed that uncontrolled inflammation commonly leads to hyperferritinemia and likely results in immune dysregulation.22  Hyperferritinemia appears to be due to the
hemophagocytosis and hypercytokinemia observed in MAS.  This clinical picture can result in a
prothrombotic state that is consistent with hemophagocytic lymphohistiocytosis and can be observed as a consequence of viral infection.23  Overall, these data suggest that an overly exuberant inflammatory
response leads to VDI, hyperferritinemia and the prothrombotic state observed with COVID-19.
Vitamin D plays an essential role in modulating both the innate and adaptive immune response.24,25 If VDI
correlates with severe COVID-19, it would likely explain the high frequency of severe disease in the >60
year old and African American population.  Vitamin D-dependent antimicrobial pathways are induced in response to double-stranded RNA, as produced during SARS-CoV-2 replication.26 These pathways
upregulate antimicrobial peptides, including cathelicidin and -defensin, and autophagy. In macrophages
and endothelial cells, cathelicidin production is modulated in a vitamin D dose-dependent manner.27–29 IFN
 is strongly antimicrobial and a key activator of these pathways, particularly for macrophages and other
phagocytic cells, resulting in greater production of reactive oxygen through an oxidative burst and nitrogen
species, in addition to these antimicrobial peptides.  The over-utilization of these pathways by the host
response to SARS-CoV-2 designed to control viral replication could be one mechanism by which VDI
arises initially, but once VDI is present, this response becomes ineffective.
VDI prevents the ability of the host to activate these host defensive pathways, but has also been shown to play an important role in macrophage and lymphocyte migration.30 Interestingly, the bioactive form of
vitamin D, 1,25-dihydroxyvitamin D3 prevents experimental autoimmune encyphalomyelitis (EAE),
suggesting that one aspect of the pathology associated with the final stages of deranged immunity observed
in COVID-19 may be EAE through inflammation caused by uncontrolled trafficking of macrophages and
T cells into the CNS.  The massive influx of macrophages and T cells into peripheral organs, including the
CNS, may represent the mechanism by which lymphocytopenia arises and could suggest an autoimmune
component to the disease. The concept that COVID-19 may impact the CNS is supported by reports of loss of smell and taste by patients and the elevated incidence of ischemic stroke.31,32

_The Case Against VDI _
While VDI is associated more frequently with ARIs, Vitamin D supplementation does not consistently show benefit against influenza.33 However, these outbreaks were not marked by coagulopathy. Furthermore,
previous trials did not identify subjects with VDI, thereby introducing a major confounding variable.

*Conclusions *
This small, retrospective observational study suggests a link between VDI and severe COVID-19.
Anecdotal and observational data indicate that VDI may play a significant role in the progression of the
COVID-19 disease state. Low-risk, high-reward potential therapies that target CAC and VDI merit further
investigation. Prospective, randomized controlled studies that properly risk-stratify subjects should be
performed.
Acknowledgements
We appreciate the University Medical Center of New Orleans for providing access to their patient data.

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.24.20075838v1.full.pdf


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Agreed with everything you said BUT I’m doing my best to avoid catching it as long as possible until:
> 1) There is a reliable treatment that has been well studied and the first guinea pigs test it out
> 2) There is a reliable vaccine and the first guinea pigs test it out
> 3) The medical community has a better understanding of the disease


Good luck with that.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> It's funny how there are never studies to support using vitamins and supplements to treat illnesses but somehow there are studies about how much harm they do.


The most harm I have befallen is from a pharmaceutical! Lost mobility in my arm!


----------



## nyeredzi

All this talk of Vitamin D deficiency reminds me that I heard a report that black people are likely not as deficient as mainstream reports because the tests test the wrong kind of vitamin D for us. We primarily have a different type
https://www.npr.org/sections/health...vitamin-d-test-misdiagnosed-african-americans

This would make sense to me, because otherwise we are left with the paradox that we all supposedly have vitamin D deficiency at greater prevalence than whites, but somehow don't suffer as much from the conditions most associated with low vitamin d, namely weaker bones and things arising from that.


----------



## vevster

nyeredzi said:


> All this talk of Vitamin D deficiency reminds me that I heard a report that black people are likely not as deficient as mainstream reports because the tests test the wrong kind of vitamin D for us. We primarily have a different type
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...vitamin-d-test-misdiagnosed-african-americans
> 
> This would make sense to me, because otherwise we are left with the paradox that we all supposedly have vitamin D deficiency at greater prevalence than whites, but somehow don't suffer as much from the conditions most associated with low vitamin d, namely *weaker bones and things arising from that*.



I know a lot of bowlegged people.....  The article also says that supplementation is not a big deal.  I've seen many other articles linking low D levels to immunity issues soooo.... nothing changes with me.  Interesting article though.


----------



## moneychaser

I have not been able to taste or smell anything for a week or so.  This has been accompanied by a faint cough that comes and goes, nothing serious.  I expect to receive my results this Thursday but I am sure I have it.

My doctor said she thinks I have a very mild case of Covid. I was expecting my symptoms to get progressively worse, nope.  I feel like I should be thanking some of the women in this thread.  I started taking how doses of Vitamin C, D, and Zinc about a month ago because of the posts in this thread.  I think that may be why my symptoms are extremely mild.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

moneychaser said:


> I have not been able to taste or smell anything for a week or so.  This has been accompanied by a faint cough that comes and goes, nothing serious.  I expect to receive my results this Thursday but I am sure I have it.
> 
> My doctor said she thinks I have a very mild case of Covid. I was expecting my symptoms to get progressively worse, nope.  I feel like I should be thanking some of the women in this thread.  I started taking how doses of Vitamin C, D, and Zinc about a month ago because of the posts in this thread.  I think that may be why my symptoms are extremely mild.


Have you gotten tested to confirm?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

nyeredzi said:


> All this talk of Vitamin D deficiency reminds me that I heard a report that black people are likely not as deficient as mainstream reports because the tests test the wrong kind of vitamin D for us. We primarily have a different type
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...vitamin-d-test-misdiagnosed-african-americans
> 
> This would make sense to me, because otherwise we are left with the paradox that we all supposedly have vitamin D deficiency at greater prevalence than whites, but somehow don't suffer as much from the conditions most associated with low vitamin d, namely weaker bones and things arising from that.


There's more to it.  Plus black Americans are not 100% of one thing.  The test assumes vitamin D is all you need for strong bones and ignores everything else about the benefits of vitamin d especially in a time like this.  Also I have a feeling the sun is doing more benefits for us than activating vitamin D.  I suggest vitamin d and some healthy time in the sun.  I have more to say about this article but I have to return to work.  Just had to take a mini break.  Will review later.


----------



## vevster

moneychaser said:


> I have not been able to taste or smell anything for a week or so.  This has been accompanied by a faint cough that comes and goes, nothing serious.  I expect to receive my results this Thursday but I am sure I have it.
> 
> My doctor said she thinks I have a very mild case of Covid. I was expecting my symptoms to get progressively worse, nope.  I feel like I should be thanking some of the women in this thread.  I started taking how doses of Vitamin C, D, and Zinc about a month ago because of the posts in this thread.  I think that may be why my symptoms are extremely mild.


Let us spread the word! Instead of ruminating over crappy jobs, racism etc.  Proper supplementation can save LIVES in this case.  What state are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## moneychaser

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Have you gotten tested to confirm?



I got tested yesterday.  

Hey Vevster I am in MD.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

moneychaser said:


> I got tested yesterday.
> 
> Hey Vevster I am in MD.


Was it a rapid test? When will you have the results?


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Was it a rapid test? When will you have the results?


@moneychaser said Thursday, so tomorow.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## NapfroConsulate

Black Ambrosia said:


> I bought mine second hand maybe 4 years ago. It's called a molecular enhancer and I found it on Craigslist in Colorado.  This is the inventor's website. Dan Dial Tech



Hmm. I went to the website to check out the device and it looks like it blinks a light and blows a fan on you. How exactly does it assist with healing?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

NapfroConsulate said:


> Hmm. I went to the website to check out the device and it looks like it blinks a light and blows a fan on you. How exactly does it assist with healing?


I’d be lying if I said I understood how it works but there’s plenty of information on the site if you’re inclined to read. The fan keeps it from overheating so it can used for extended periods of time.


> Dan Dial’s Molecular Enhancer falls under the category of Pulsed Electromagnetic Field Therapy and a multiple-wave oscillator. It saturates the cells of the body with the appropriate resonate energies on which the cells’ electro-chemical systems depend (feed) on.
> 
> This, in turn, maximizes the chemical processes of the cells, which are brought into balance through mutual resonance, allowing proper repair and operation.
> 
> When one uses the Enhancer regularly, it maintains the electrical health of the body on the cellular level by bringing the electrical level in each cell to the same potential, i.e. working in harmony. All chemical processes in the body require energy to take place and the Enhancer feeds the cells’ energy need at the molecular level, energetically assisting the cell in its chemical processes.
> 
> This is accomplished by setting up a high-energy field in and around the body through multiple-wave resonance.
> 
> The Enhancer does not pass current through the body. The transfer of energy is accomplished through induction. All that is used is the oscillating-field voltage and not the current. A person is insulated from the high voltage at either connection by glass. This prevents excess current from getting into the body.
> 
> The resonance process is similar to gently shaking a box of marbles. After a while, the marbles organize themselves into the natural order their shapes dictate. The cells molecular structure (encoded by the persons DNA) has the same way of organizing themselves IF provided sufficient energy. When this is achieved, the cells work at maximum efficiency without causing cellular stress.
> 
> The Enhancer is the vehicle providing the movement in the molecular structure of the cells to their optimum interactive arrangement for normal operations within each cell. And it does this, not by passing current but by providing a resonant state that the bodies cells try and match.
> 
> One scientist explains it this way: A normal cell has an electrical potential of 70 millivolts (mV), an aged cell has 50 mV and the cancer or ill cell has 15 mV. When the cell is in electrical difficulty, the mV and sodium-potassium levels are out of balance causing cellular distress.
> 
> The high-resonate potential provided by the Enhancer brings all of the cells to an equal level, basically natures way of resetting them to their normal state. This provides the potential for healing to occur at an accelerated pace without stressing the cell.
> 
> The additional energy restores cell integrity by reorienting its molecular structure to allow for easier potential movement and interaction. Basically, it bolsters the field of each cell individually, so the cells support each other more easily, thereby helping to create a balanced system.


----------



## CA*Nappy

sithembile said:


> I have had it and am nearly 100% recovered after about 9 days. My GP prescribed me antibiotics just as a back up because it had infected my lungs and I had shortness of breathe for a couple of days. I wasn't hospitalised. Glory be to God.



Can you share how you pick up the virus?

So glad you recovering well. Do you attribute any special step taken for your recovery?


----------



## sithembile

CA*Nappy said:


> Can you share how you pick up the virus?
> 
> So glad you recovering well. Do you attribute any special step taken for your recovery?



We have been staying at home since 11 March. We were particularly concerned for our 6 year old who has a heart condition. I only left the house once a week to go to my local supermarket. I wore a mask. Carried alcohol spray with me to use on the shopping carts. Used sanitiser. Wiped down every single item purchased. But I still picked it up. The problem is that even when you do all the right things, try to stay 2 metres apart; it's other people who don't do this.

I had a sore throat for about 5 days, which then went down into my lungs. It felt like they were burning. I didn't have a cough or fever, but I phoned my GP and they said it was likely to be covid. Everyone's symptoms are different. I was prescribed antibiotics (amoxicillin). This was because some people with covid pneumonia also develop a secondary bacterial pneumonia, so it was given just in case. We all got tested the next day and the results were negative. However, in the UK they say that tests are most reliable in the first 5 days of symptoms. So a lot of people will have false negatives.

Anyway, my burning chest then progressed to some shortness of breath. It wasn't severe but you do wonder if things could turn at any minute and whether to call the ambulance. I ordered an oxymeter from Amazon to measure my oxygen levels. They were always 99% so I decided to ride it out. I drank 2 teaspoons of honey and half a lemon in hot water. My appetite was fine. Still no cough or fever. After about 2 more days, my breathing became better. This is day 15 and I feel like I am almost fully recovered. I do get breathless climbing the stairs, but I think it takes a while to get back to normal. The miraculous thing is that the kids didn't develop symptoms. Apparently even if kids do get it, they are asymptomatic. DH had a sore throat for a few days but that was it. We didn't do anything special. I am not even sure whether the antibiotics did anything apart from giving me a yeast infection!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I am so over this dude. OVER.


----------



## CA*Nappy

sithembile said:


> We have been staying at home since 11 March. We were particularly concerned for our 6 year old who has a heart condition. I only left the house once a week to go to my local supermarket. I wore a mask. Carried alcohol spray with me to use on the shopping carts. Used sanitiser. Wiped down every single item purchased. But I still picked it up. The problem is that even when you do all the right things, try to stay 2 metres apart; it's other people who don't do this.
> 
> I had a sore throat for about 5 days, which then went down into my lungs. It felt like they were burning. I didn't have a cough or fever, but I phoned my GP and they said it was likely to be covid. Everyone's symptoms are different. I was prescribed antibiotics (amoxicillin). This was because some people with covid pneumonia also develop a secondary bacterial pneumonia, so it was given just in case. We all got tested the next day and the results were negative. However, in the UK they say that tests are most reliable in the first 5 days of symptoms. So a lot of people will have false negatives.
> 
> Anyway, my burning chest then progressed to some shortness of breath. It wasn't severe but you do wonder if things could turn at any minute and whether to call the ambulance. I ordered an oxymeter from Amazon to measure my oxygen levels. They were always 99% so I decided to ride it out. I drank 2 teaspoons of honey and half a lemon in hot water. My appetite was fine. Still no cough or fever. After about 2 more days, my breathing became better. This is day 15 and I feel like I am almost fully recovered. I do get breathless climbing the stairs, but I think it takes a while to get back to normal. The miraculous thing is that the kids didn't develop symptoms. Apparently even if kids do get it, they are asymptomatic. DH had a sore throat for a few days but that was it. We didn't do anything special. I am not even sure whether the antibiotics did anything apart from giving me a yeast infection!



Oh no on the yeast infection!  At least it’s an easy cure for it. 

  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## sheanu

I find it interesting that Trump couldn't find it in himself to lead a national response to coronavirus, but within a week of twitter adding the fact check label to his tweets, he can sign an executive order with the potential to change the way the internet operates. Hmm...


----------



## Evolving78

nyeredzi said:


> All this talk of Vitamin D deficiency reminds me that I heard a report that black people are likely not as deficient as mainstream reports because the tests test the wrong kind of vitamin D for us. We primarily have a different type
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...vitamin-d-test-misdiagnosed-african-americans
> 
> This would make sense to me, because otherwise we are left with the paradox that we all supposedly have vitamin D deficiency at greater prevalence than whites, but somehow don't suffer as much from the conditions most associated with low vitamin d, namely weaker bones and things arising from that.


Yeah you have a point.


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> I see Vitamin D is trending in the news with experts warning that taking high doses doesn't prevent or treat covid and can do more harm.
> 
> I have noticed anytime the public mentions anything natural to prevent or treat a disease then there are a lot of "studies and experts" that come out to debunk it.


Yeah I’m not deficient in Vit D so I’m not sure taking more would be harmful or helpful. I think people need to know if they are in fact low first before ingesting large doses of supplements. 
I do agree that a change in diet would be helpful.


----------



## B_Phlyy

My home state and the state I work in are now going into phase 3 and opening up non-essential business. Everyone was out everywhere yesterday. Not many care about the social distancing inside stores but people seem to be more willing to wear masks. I've been keeping up with my vitamins and supplements but my anxiety gets bad when I'm out because there's just so many people now. 

We have seen a drastic decrease in the number of positive patients at my job but I think it's because we opened the testing to everyone, not just high risk essential works. We're down to about 8% positive rate now. The next 2-3 weeks will be crucial for us since the stay at home order will be lifted. Even though our rate is low, the people who are turning up positive are those who were at home for a significant amount of time and just now went back to work. Their symptoms don't seem to be as bad as we were initially seeing though.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## UmSumayyah

Traffic  the other day at 5 pm was like a normal rush hour.  I don't know where everyone was going but "stay at home" hasn't been a thing for weeks.


----------



## dancinstallion

This is my hometown. They had a competition with Atlanta for the most people out and it was a close tie. I hate that place. They have been gathering since last month.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Oh hell naw. You could not pay me to go inside a club right now.


----------



## UmSumayyah

dancinstallion said:


> This is my hometown. They had a competition with Atlanta for the most people out and it was a close tie. I hate that place. They have been gathering since last month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 459809


I drove past a local coffee shop several weeks ago and there were about 4 -5 people chilling in those chairs people bring to outdoor concerts, eating muffins and drinking coffee and socializing.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> Traffic  the other day at 5 pm was like a normal rush hour.  I don't know where everyone was going but "stay at home" hasn't been a thing for weeks.


I think for NY, no one wants to go on the subway so they drive if they can...


----------



## Ganjababy

So has anyone noticed any changes in their appetite since taking or increasing their vit d intake? I have to force myself to eat. I googled and saw several articles claiming it’s an appetite suppressant. I just realized I have not eaten anything for 2 days. https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndt...u-to-lose-weight-1832738?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


----------



## LivingInPeace

Ganjababy said:


> So has anyone noticed any changes in their appetite since taking or increasing their vit d intake? I have to force myself to eat. I googled and saw several articles claiming it’s an appetite suppressant. I just realized I have not eaten anything for 2 days. https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndtv.com/food/does-vitamin-d-supplement-help-you-to-lose-weight-1832738?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


Girl, don't say that! People will buy out all the vitamin D to get to their summer body goals.


----------



## Reinventing21

LivingInPeace said:


> Girl, don't say that! People will buy out all the vitamin D to get to their summer body goals.



Starting with me ...


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> So has anyone noticed any changes in their appetite since taking or increasing their vit d intake? I have to force myself to eat. I googled and saw several articles claiming it’s an appetite suppressant. I just realized I have not eaten anything for 2 days. https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndtv.com/food/does-vitamin-d-supplement-help-you-to-lose-weight-1832738?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


I wish that was me.

Do you have weight to lose? How much are you taking?


----------



## Ganjababy

vevster said:


> I wish that was me.
> 
> Do you have weight to lose? How much are you taking?


I think 10,000. Yes I need to lose weight. But not actually on a diet. I gained 35lb in 1 year from staying at home for a year. went from overweight to obese. I will update. I need to lose weight before I go back to work.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> I think 10,000. Yes I need to lose weight. But not actually on a diet. I gained 35lb in 1 year from staying at home for a year. went from overweight to obese. I will update. I need to lose weight before I go back to work.



I say go ahead and lose the weight   -- If that is what you want -- weight is a comorbidity that affects covid 19 outcomes.

Also, play with your dose.


----------



## Stormy

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Also I have a feeling the sun is doing more benefits for us than activating vitamin D.  I suggest vitamin d and some healthy time in the sun.  I have more to say about this article but I have to return to work.  Just had to take a mini break.  Will review later.


So true. In 2015 I was in the hospital for a month for double pneumonia (there's a thread on it too) and as I was going into the second month of still not feeling much better, the doctors were trying to figure the best facility to continue my care. I wanted to go home, so I got up outta that place. As soon as I hit the outdoors, it was a sunny day and I kid you not, immediately I started feeling better. Two weeks later I was back in the office. Vitamin D from the sun is truly a blessing.


----------



## Stormy

dancinstallion said:


> This is my hometown. They had a competition with Atlanta for the most people out and it was a close tie. I hate that place. They have been gathering since last month.
> 
> 
> View attachment 459809



Lord, let me call my peeps. This was my home town too.


----------



## Stormy

Ganjababy said:


> So has anyone noticed any changes in their appetite since taking or increasing their vit d intake? I have to force myself to eat. I googled and saw several articles claiming it’s an appetite suppressant. I just realized I have not eaten anything for 2 days. https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.ndtv.com/food/does-vitamin-d-supplement-help-you-to-lose-weight-1832738?amp=1&akamai-rum=off


Hmm...hasn't happened to me. I've been taking vitamin D3 for about a year or two after I started going into perimenopause. My doctor recommended 3000 IU. Now, I only take 2000 IU about 2-3 times a week though.


----------



## mochalocks

They keep saying NYC schools will open up in September, but I doubt that. Plus, there might be a second wave.  I’ve been hearing September, but I think keep hearing the return back to school building will be 2021. 

I say I Rather be safe than sorry, even though I know remote learning is stressful, And overwhelming for the students, parents and teachers.   

I already lost 1 co-worker to this, and I have few more co-workers sick with it.


I lost 3 family members from this. 

Between covid-19, and the protesters this year is crazy. I’m so over it.


----------



## Maracujá

mochalocks said:


> They keep saying NYC schools will open up in September, but I doubt that. Plus, there might be a second wave.  I’ve been hearing September, but I think keep hearing the return back to school building will be 2021.
> 
> I say I Rather be safe than sorry, even though I know remote learning is stressful, And overwhelming for the students, parents and teachers.
> 
> I already lost 1 co-worker to this, and I have few more co-workers sick with it.
> 
> 
> I lost 3 family members from this, plus a few of my co-workers.
> 
> Between covid-19, and the protesters this year is crazy. I’m so over it.




Heard about a second wave coming in August, so I'm bracing myself. My job asked us to come back for 2x/week, I kindly declined stating that I already deal with health related issues.


----------



## mochalocks

Maracujá said:


> Heard about a second wave coming in August, so I'm bracing myself. My job asked us to come back for 2x/week, I kindly declined stating that I already deal with health related issues.



I don’t blame you for not wanting to go back.


----------



## Maracujá

mochalocks said:


> I don’t blame you for not wanting to go back.



Nah, sis. Between the daily micro aggressions and me already dealing with two severe chronic illnesses...I'm straight right where I am .


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Do y’all think there will be a spike in coronavirus due to the protests? Thousands and thousands of Americans across a lot of cities were in the streets, although most had masks on obviously it was hard to social distance.  I’m interested to see how this will affect the coronavirus cases/deaths


----------



## Lute

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> Do y’all think there will be a spike in coronavirus due to the protests? Thousands and thousands of Americans across a lot of cities were in the streets, although most had masks on no one was social distancing. I’m interested to see how this will affect the coronavirus cases/deaths



It's possible. But there are a few things that are in our favor. A lot of the people wore face masks during the protests to protect their identity. Also they were outside. Which decreases the viral spread. So one can only hope.

I'm very concerned about this as well. I don't want any the the protesters getting sick especially when they fight for justice.


----------



## Maracujá

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> Do y’all think there will be a spike in coronavirus due to the protests? Thousands and thousands of Americans across a lot of cities were in the streets, although most had masks on obviously it was hard to social distance.  I’m interested to see how this will affect the coronavirus cases/deaths



It would've gotten worse regardless of these protests. Watched a video of a lady explaining how it happened in 1918 - 1920. Basically, as @mochalocks mentioned, there will be a resurgence around August / September. And from what the lady said, again at the beginning of 2021 and then it will end. So we're basically looking at a 1 - 2 years window here. 

This is why personal leadership is so important: there's no one here to take care of us, but ourselves. I've been following the guidelines: only going out when necessary. They have reopened the borders here. They will reopen schools as well. It's a real catch 22: many have to work to provide for their families, so they have no choice but to go to work. Many women have no experience with homeschooling, so they are being forced to send the children to school. It's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## yamilee21

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> Do y’all think there will be a spike in coronavirus due to the protests? ...


I think so. By the middle of this week, there should be a spike from all those who ignored COVID-19 over the Memorial Day weekend. By next weekend, we will probably see a spike resulting from the protests too. Even if many people were wearing masks, many others were not, and many people wear their masks incorrectly. Although protesters tend to be younger and less likely to become seriously ill if they catch it, they can still transmit it to older family members, etc.

ETA: A lot of the cases in late March in the metro NY area were linked to Purim celebrations among religious Jewish communities, with many of those celebrations held outdoors. Being outdoors while moving may offer some protection, but proximity and duration of contact increase risk, as does loud speech/chanting (which is why religious institutions are considering not allowing singing and communal prayers upon reopening). So the increased risks may negate the benefit of being outdoors.


----------



## mochalocks

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> Do y’all think there will be a spike in coronavirus due to the protests? Thousands and thousands of Americans across a lot of cities were in the streets, although most had masks on obviously it was hard to social distance.  I’m interested to see how this will affect the coronavirus cases/deaths



yes.  From what l saw on the news here in NYC... of course no social distancing and  some did not  have on a mask.  

Like I just mentioned to one my co-workers we might be like this for 2- 3 years now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Maracujá said:


> It would've gotten worse regardless of these protests. *Watched a video of a lady explaining how it happened in 1918 - 1920. Basically, as @mochalocks mentioned, there will be a resurgence around August / September. And from what the lady said, again at the beginning of 2021 and then it will end. So we're basically looking at a 1 - 2 years window here. *
> 
> This is why personal leadership is so important: there's no one here to take care of us, but ourselves. I've been following the guidelines: only going out when necessary. They have reopened the borders here. They will reopen schools as well. It's a real catch 22: many have to work to provide for their families, so they have no choice but to go to work. Many women have no experience with homeschooling, so they are being forced to send the children to school. It's a disaster waiting to happen.


Can you share more details?  What caused the resurgences at those intervals and why did it end when it did in 1920?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I wonder if we'll see this in passenger vehicles

*To Disinfect a Police Car in a Pandemic, Software Cranks Up the Heat*
Over the last two months, law-enforcement agencies around the country have increasingly found themselves transporting people infected with the coronavirus, and facing the challenge of how to quickly and effectively sanitize their vehicles.

“We’ve been doing it by hand, wiping down the seats and interior with 70 percent alcohol and water,” said Robert Martinez, deputy commissioner for support services at the New York Police Department. “But with the virus, you can’t see it, so you don’t know if you’re getting every surface and every nook and cranny.”

Now Ford Motor, a major supplier of police cruisers, has come up with an answer. *The carmaker has developed a software update that can raise the interior temperature to 133 degrees Fahrenheit for 15 minutes, which it says is enough to eliminate the virus.*

Mr. Martinez said that it would take time to install software updates on all the Ford vehicles in the New York police fleet, but that the method seemed promising. “This is a pretty comprehensive, sure way of knowing that you killed the virus, or even bedbugs or other things,” he said.

The feature is available on the Ford Police Interceptor S.U.V.s for the 2013 to 2019 model years. Some 176,000 of those vehicles were sold, making it one of the top models used by law enforcement.

*To be sure this approach would be effective, Ford turned to Ohio State University, where researchers examined the ability of high heat to destroy viruses in vehicles. The researchers performed tests using a coronavirus similar to the strain that has caused more than 100,000 deaths in the United States, said Jesse Kwiek, an associate professor of microbiology at Ohio State.*

*A solution containing the virus was spread on the carpet, plastics and other materials used for the interiors of Ford’s police vehicles, and those parts were heated to 120 degrees for 15 minutes, Mr. Kwiek said.*

*At that temperature, the study concluded, the protein that is a crucial component of the virus’s structure unravels. “Of all the materials we tested, we were never able to recover infectious viruses for any,” he said.*

Bill Gubing, Ford’s product line manager for S.U.V.s and passenger vehicles, said the automaker heard of the problem of decontaminating police vehicles in March as the coronavirus began spreading rapidly across the country.

“Our engineers thought about how an autoclave is used to sterilize medical instruments,” Mr. Gubing said, referring to the heated containers used at high temperatures and pressures. The engineers envisioned “a way to do something like that with a vehicle,” he said, “because we have a perfect heat source right there,” the engine.

*The company developed an update for the vehicles’ engine-control software that creates a sanitation mode that can be activated by pressing a series of buttons on the steering wheel. The software checks whether there is enough gasoline to keep the engine running for the 80-minute process, and prompts officers to ensure that no one is in the vehicle and no sensitive electronics remain inside.

With the doors and windows closed, the software heats the interior to 133 degrees. After 15 minutes at that temperature, the vehicle’s air-conditioning comes on to cool off the interior.

Mr. Gubing said the process should not damage interior parts. Metal would be unaffected by 120-degree heat, he said, and plastics typically melt at 212 degrees or higher.*


----------



## Maracujá

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you share more details?  What caused the resurgences at those intervals and why did it end when it did in 1920?



Been trying to find the vid, but no luck. It ended in 1920, because there was a healthcare reform. Before that, not everyone could afford proper healthcare. Hope some ladies working in the field can correct me, if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kanky

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> Do y’all think there will be a spike in coronavirus due to the protests? Thousands and thousands of Americans across a lot of cities were in the streets, although most had masks on obviously it was hard to social distance.  I’m interested to see how this will affect the coronavirus cases/deaths



Yes. Lots of people crowded together yelling and spraying germs everywhere. Then they will blame the increased deaths on black folks.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wonder if we'll see this in passenger vehicles
> 
> *To Disinfect a Police Car in a Pandemic, Software Cranks Up the Heat*
> Over the last two months, law-enforcement agencies around the country have increasingly found themselves transporting people infected with the coronavirus, and facing the challenge of how to quickly and effectively sanitize their vehicles.
> 
> “We’ve been doing it by hand, wiping down the seats and interior with 70 percent alcohol and water,” said Robert Martinez, deputy commissioner for support services at the New York Police Department. “But with the virus, you can’t see it, so you don’t know if you’re getting every surface and every nook and cranny.”
> 
> Now Ford Motor, a major supplier of police cruisers, has come up with an answer. *The carmaker has developed a software update that can raise the interior temperature to 133 degrees Fahrenheit for 15 minutes, which it says is enough to eliminate the virus.*
> 
> Mr. Martinez said that it would take time to install software updates on all the Ford vehicles in the New York police fleet, but that the method seemed promising. “This is a pretty comprehensive, sure way of knowing that you killed the virus, or even bedbugs or other things,” he said.
> 
> The feature is available on the Ford Police Interceptor S.U.V.s for the 2013 to 2019 model years. Some 176,000 of those vehicles were sold, making it one of the top models used by law enforcement.
> 
> *To be sure this approach would be effective, Ford turned to Ohio State University, where researchers examined the ability of high heat to destroy viruses in vehicles. The researchers performed tests using a coronavirus similar to the strain that has caused more than 100,000 deaths in the United States, said Jesse Kwiek, an associate professor of microbiology at Ohio State.*
> 
> *A solution containing the virus was spread on the carpet, plastics and other materials used for the interiors of Ford’s police vehicles, and those parts were heated to 120 degrees for 15 minutes, Mr. Kwiek said.*
> 
> *At that temperature, the study concluded, the protein that is a crucial component of the virus’s structure unravels. “Of all the materials we tested, we were never able to recover infectious viruses for any,” he said.*
> 
> Bill Gubing, Ford’s product line manager for S.U.V.s and passenger vehicles, said the automaker heard of the problem of decontaminating police vehicles in March as the coronavirus began spreading rapidly across the country.
> 
> “Our engineers thought about how an autoclave is used to sterilize medical instruments,” Mr. Gubing said, referring to the heated containers used at high temperatures and pressures. The engineers envisioned “a way to do something like that with a vehicle,” he said, “because we have a perfect heat source right there,” the engine.
> 
> *The company developed an update for the vehicles’ engine-control software that creates a sanitation mode that can be activated by pressing a series of buttons on the steering wheel. The software checks whether there is enough gasoline to keep the engine running for the 80-minute process, and prompts officers to ensure that no one is in the vehicle and no sensitive electronics remain inside.
> 
> With the doors and windows closed, the software heats the interior to 133 degrees. After 15 minutes at that temperature, the vehicle’s air-conditioning comes on to cool off the interior.
> 
> Mr. Gubing said the process should not damage interior parts. Metal would be unaffected by 120-degree heat, he said, and plastics typically melt at 212 degrees or higher.*



This will "malfunction" and mysteriously cause the black folks locked in the back to die of heatstroke. They need to give the cops some clorox wipes and lysol spray and move on.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I definitely foresee deaths due to "malfunctioning". But the other flaw is this is an 80-minute process (?) Idk how many backseat riders are in those cruisers each day, but no way can they take cruisers out of commission for 80 minutes to disinfect between riders. 


Kanky said:


> This will "malfunction" and mysteriously cause the black folks locked in the back to die of heatstroke. They need to give the cops some clorox wipes and lysol spray and move on.


----------



## discodumpling

I went to my 1st social distance birthday party today.  Came home and jumped in the shower! It was fun. It was needed. It was the perfect way for me and DH to get back into the world. It was us and 4 other couples we call framily. Full disclosure: 
We started off timid but after the champagne, tequila and the vodka was flowing it was like corona virus who? Folks masks were on and off, up and down. So yeah I'm home drinking orange ginger tea and saying my prayers! 
If I'm all good this week I'm gonna visit my parents next weekend.


----------



## yamilee21

discodumpling said:


> ... If I'm all good this week I'm gonna visit my parents next weekend.


Incubation is between 2 and 14 days for 95% of cases... if your parents are elderly or have potential comorbidities, it might be best to wait until the following weekend. But hopefully, you weren’t exposed today.


----------



## Ganjababy

I had to go to Lowe’s today. People seems to have forgotten about COVID and kept invading my 2 meters space. So annoying.

I saw 2 Chinese girls and I was admiring their colourful face masks. I noticed they looked embarrassed . They avoided my gaze and it kind of stuck in my head but I did not dwell on it. It was not the “avoid eye contact out of respect” look. These kids were Canadian born and bred. They looked ashamed but I did not really think about. They saw me looking at their masks, which I did for a little too long because I was looking at the fabric design, thinking how cute they looked.

it just occurred to me that maybe it was COVID related. How sad. What is this world coming to.


----------



## Maracujá

Ganjababy said:


> I had to go to Lowe’s today. People seems to have forgotten about COVID and kept invading my 2 meters space. So annoying.
> 
> I saw 2 Chinese girls and I was admiring their colourful face masks. I noticed they looked embarrassed . They avoided my gaze and it kind of stuck in my head but I did not dwell on it. It was not the “avoid eye contact out of respect” look. These kids were Canadian born and bred. They looked ashamed but I did not really think about. They saw me looking at their masks, which I did for a little too long because I was looking at the fabric design, thinking how cute they looked.
> 
> it just occurred to me that maybe it was COVID related. How sad. What is this world coming to.



Been going through the same thing: some will judge you for wearing it, others will judge you for not wearing it.


----------



## [email protected]@

Ganjababy said:


> I had to go to Lowe’s today. People seems to have forgotten about COVID and kept invading my 2 meters space. So annoying.
> 
> I saw 2 Chinese girls and I was admiring their colourful face masks. I noticed they looked embarrassed . They avoided my gaze and it kind of stuck in my head but I did not dwell on it. It was not the “avoid eye contact out of respect” look. These kids were Canadian born and bred. They looked ashamed but I did not really think about. They saw me looking at their masks, which I did for a little too long because I was looking at the fabric design, thinking how cute they looked.
> 
> it just occurred to me that maybe it was COVID related. How sad. What is this world coming to.




 How can you gauge their expression when half their face is covered?


----------



## Ganjababy

[email protected]@ said:


> How can you gauge their expression when half their face is covered?


It was not hard, their eyes were not covered. Plus they looked down on the ground and continued to do so.


----------



## Ganjababy

I also had on a mask. I cannot read minds but I felt that they thought I was staring at them because of the “Chinese” virus. 





Maracujá said:


> Been going through the same thing: some will judge you for wearing it, others will judge you for not wearing it.


----------



## Stormy

mochalocks said:


> They keep saying NYC schools will open up in September, but I doubt that. Plus, there might be a second wave.  I’ve been hearing September, but I think keep hearing the return back to school building will be 2021.
> 
> I say I Rather be safe than sorry, even though I know remote learning is stressful, And overwhelming for the students, parents and teachers.
> 
> I already lost 1 co-worker to this, and I have few more co-workers sick with it.
> 
> 
> I lost 3 family members from this.
> 
> Between covid-19, and the protesters this year is crazy. I’m so over it.



Oh my God! I'm sorry for your loss of  colleagues _and_ family. And you're right, it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Stormy

Kanky said:


> This will "malfunction" and mysteriously cause the black folks locked in the back to die of heatstroke. They need to give the cops some clorox wipes and lysol spray and move on.


I was just thinking this! They'll leave 'em in there on purpose.


----------



## Transformer




----------



## biznesswmn

NSFW language 

covid across the aisle smh


----------



## nycutiepie

biznesswmn said:


> NSFW
> 
> covid across the aisle smh


My God. They are scum and pure evil. I pray for all those that were exposed. They will reap what they sow. Disgusting


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ And this is why I don’t have a problem with Antifa 

Our side needs grimey folk too:

Michael Avenatti, Anthony Weiner, B613...


----------



## vevster

George Floyd tested positive for coronavirus on April 3rd and was STILL positive after his death on 5/25. Asymptomatic.

The virus in Floyd, the report says, was “asymptomatic but persistent,” leading to the positive postmortem test.

source: ny daily news link


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

vevster said:


> George Floyd tested positive for coronavirus on April 3rd and was STILL positive after his death on 5/25. Asymptomatic.
> 
> The virus in Floyd, the report says, was “asymptomatic but persistent,” leading to the positive postmortem test.
> 
> source: ny daily news link



What in the world?! Still after 2 whole months?!


----------



## vevster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> What in the world?! Still after 2 whole months?!


That is the scary part about this virus.  You can be asymptomatic and spread this thing far and wide.....


----------



## Ganjababy

Tomorrow is my aunts father’s funeral. He died from COVID in a nursing home. She was very close to her dad. He was a lovely/loved man. I feel so bad for her. She is home alone grieving.

I’m not depressed. But I’ve been crying everyday for one reason or another. Today I cry for my aunt. She lost 2 adult children and both her parents. She has been my guru, mother figure and mentor. So I feel her pain. If it was not for her I don’t think I would have even gone to university. She believed in me and encouraged me when no one else saw my potential. She is special. Once while we were eating at a restaurant, the waitress called me to one side and asked me who she was. The waitress said she could feel that she was a good person. I knew exactly what she meant. If I had not known my aunt I would have thought that this waitress was crazy. She was not even black. But she said she felt my aunts good aura emanating from her and she was curious. I’m hurting because she is hurting.

I know that even if there was no covid her father would have died eventually. But still. It took him away a year or two earlier.

but the saddest thing is that this lady has to grieve alone because she is high risk. At least before she had her family and church (she is also a pastor), but now she is alone due to social distancing and the fact that she is high risk.


----------



## yamilee21

vevster said:


> That is the scary part about this virus.  You can be asymptomatic and spread this thing far and wide.....


That is what makes so many of the current protests even more dangerous; in New York City, at one point something like 30% or 40% of the police department was out sick after testing positive. They have been "counterprotesting" and many officers are deliberately NOT wearing masks. I saw something where a journalist asked an NYPD police sergeant why they were not wearing masks, and the answer made it clear that being without masks was a calculated choice on their part.


----------



## nycutiepie

Ganjababy said:


> Tomorrow is my aunts father’s funeral. He died from COVID in a nursing home. She was very close to her dad. He was a lovely/loved man. I feel so bad for her. She is home alone grieving.
> 
> I’m not depressed. But I’ve been crying everyday for one reason or another. Today I cry for my aunt. She lost 2 adult children and both her parents. She has been my guru, mother figure and mentor. So I feel her pain. If it was not for her I don’t think I would have even gone to university. She believed in me and encouraged me when no one else saw my potential. She is special. Once while we were eating at a restaurant, the waitress called me to one side and asked me who she was. The waitress said she could feel that she was a good person. I knew exactly what she meant. If I had not known my aunt I would have thought that this waitress was crazy. She was not even black. But she said she felt my aunts good aura emanating from her and she was curious. I’m hurting because she is hurting.
> 
> I know that even if there was no covid her father would have died eventually. But still. It took him away a year or two earlier.
> 
> but the saddest thing is that this lady has to grieve alone because she is high risk. At least before she had her family and church (she is also a pastor), but now she is alone due to social distancing and the fact that she is high risk.


My prayers go out to her and you my sister


----------



## meka72

@Ganjababy condolences to you and your family


----------



## Stormy

Ganjababy said:


> Tomorrow is my aunts father’s funeral. He died from COVID in a nursing home. She was very close to her dad. He was a lovely/loved man. I feel so bad for her. She is home alone grieving.
> 
> I’m not depressed. But I’ve been crying everyday for one reason or another. Today I cry for my aunt. She lost 2 adult children and both her parents. She has been my guru, mother figure and mentor. So I feel her pain. If it was not for her I don’t think I would have even gone to university. She believed in me and encouraged me when no one else saw my potential. She is special. Once while we were eating at a restaurant, the waitress called me to one side and asked me who she was. The waitress said she could feel that she was a good person. I knew exactly what she meant. If I had not known my aunt I would have thought that this waitress was crazy. She was not even black. But she said she felt my aunts good aura emanating from her and she was curious. I’m hurting because she is hurting.
> 
> I know that even if there was no covid her father would have died eventually. But still. It took him away a year or two earlier.
> 
> but the saddest thing is that this lady has to grieve alone because she is high risk. At least before she had her family and church (she is also a pastor), but now she is alone due to social distancing and the fact that she is high risk.


I'm sorry for your aunt. She's been through and is still going through a lot. I hope you feel better and your aunt gets through these trying times. It's good that she still has you.


----------



## biznesswmn

vevster said:


> George Floyd tested positive for coronavirus on April 3rd and was STILL positive after his death on 5/25. Asymptomatic.
> 
> The virus in Floyd, the report says, was “asymptomatic but persistent,” leading to the positive postmortem test.
> 
> source: ny daily news link


So that was the pre existing condition they tried to use to reduce the charges against his killer


----------



## Maracujá

nycutiepie said:


> My God. They are scum and pure evil. I pray for all those that were exposed. They will reap what they sow. Disgusting



What is he saying?


----------



## geminilive

Some additional information from a nutritionist who is recovering: https://thechalkboardmag.com/covid-19-nutritionist
+ Supplements used to enhance my COVID recovery included: extra zinc picolinate, liposomal vitamin C (2000mg 3-4x a day), liposomal glutathione, vitamin D, NAD+, NAC, magnesium glycinate, propolis, oil of oregano, astragalus, nettle leaf with quercetin, L-lysine and an Ayurvedic immune blend.


----------



## awhyley

Maracujá said:


> What is he saying?



Basically, the Rethuglicans knew that Covid was going around on the house floor, withheld the info. from the Dems, and as such, they were unable to defend themselves via wearing masks, or having the choice of opting out of showing up to work.  They were exposing their families to the virus unknowingly, and the poster in question was in a higher risk category (God bless him [Mr. Sims] for donating that kidney though).  The lengths that they went to to protect their president is shocking, and I agree that legal repercussions are needed.   Someone (quite a few people) need to be held accountable for this.


----------



## Everything Zen

vevster said:


> George Floyd tested positive for coronavirus on April 3rd and was STILL positive after his death on 5/25. Asymptomatic.
> 
> The virus in Floyd, the report says, was “asymptomatic but persistent,” leading to the positive postmortem test.
> 
> source: ny daily news link



 Can they release that information or nah...? I mean they must have had family permission bc... the deceased are still protected by HIPAA for a number of years and this ain’t gone to trial yet.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

biznesswmn said:


> So that was the pre existing condition they tried to use to reduce the charges against his killer


No.    One said none the other said CAD and hypertension.  might of been something else too just can't  remember.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Everything Zen said:


> Can they release that information or nah...? I mean they must have had family permission bc... the deceased are still protected by HIPAA for a number of years and this ain’t gone to trial yet.


Depends on state law as to if autopsy report is a public record and the state law pertaining to homicides and release of records. the family or family attorney has access.  I believe in case of suspicious death it's up to the courts.  if it's not sealed by court order I think they can release it.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I have been coughing since the end of April deep heavy coughs my test came back negative. I am winded when I walk up the stairs.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

geminilive said:


> Some additional information from a nutritionist who is recovering: https://thechalkboardmag.com/covid-19-nutritionist
> + Supplements used to enhance my COVID recovery included: extra zinc picolinate, liposomal vitamin C (2000mg 3-4x a day), liposomal glutathione, vitamin D, NAD+, NAC, magnesium glycinate, propolis, oil of oregano, astragalus, nettle leaf with quercetin, L-lysine and an Ayurvedic immune blend.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I have been coughing since the end of April deep heavy coughs my test came back negative. I am winded when I walk up the stairs.


Take NAC and vitamin D3 and add little bit of sun time.  See post above yours.  Very helpful.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Take NAC and vitamin D3 and add little bit of sun time.  See post above yours.  Very helpful.


Thanks I take D3 Zinc Mag anyway but I just ordered the NAC. I have never heard of it before and I am tired of coughing.


----------



## Evolving78

CarefreeinChicago said:


> Thanks I take D3 Zinc Mag anyway but I just ordered the NAC. I have never heard of it before and I am tired of coughing.


Did you do a stress test? Did you get an inhaler? Did the doctor check for COPD, etc? X-ray? Walking pneumonia?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Evolving78 said:


> Did you do a stress test? Did you get an inhaler? Did the doctor check for COPD, etc? X-ray? Walking pneumonia?


I am going to try and make an appointment next week. This week they were closed. I kept thinking it would go away.


----------



## Evolving78

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am going to try and make an appointment next week. This week they were closed. I kept thinking it would go away.


Yes please! I hope you feel better soon. Maybe try some mucinex. I had a bad cough, but I didn’t have a runny nose. I got the one for multiple symptoms. After a day or two I started to feel much better.  I got that advice from a nurse. This was back in Feb.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> What do you mean? Are there cameras? I’m not a fan of the honor system when it comes to deliveries.


Yay! I came home from errands to find them installing a camera!!!!!!


----------



## Ganjababy

Seems like we are the only black in our new rural town. And the only people wearing masks. People out here like covid was a year ago...


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

*2 billion doses of the Oxford coronavirus vaccine will be developed by AstraZeneca after a $750 million deal with charities backed by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation*
Mia Jankowicz
Jun 5, 2020, 5:35 AM





A patient enrolled in a coronavirus vaccine clinical trial receives an injection, May 4, 2020.
University of Maryland School of Medicine/AP Photo

2 billion doses of the Oxford coronavirus vaccine are due to be produced after pharma giant AstraZeneca struck two new deals to double the supply.
AstraZeneca partnered with the Serum Institute of India to supply doses to low-and-middle income countries. 400 million of these should be ready by the end of 2020.
There is still no guarantee the vaccine will work — but the company is pushing ahead with production anyway to shorten the timeline in case it does prove effective.
300 million of the doses will be distributed through a $750 million agreement with two charities backed by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and WHO, among others.
Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
The global supply of a potential coronavirus vaccine being developed at Oxford University has been doubled to 2 billion after a $750 million deal with charities that count the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation among their supporters.

The vaccine is being produced by AstraZeneca British drug maker, drawing on work by researchers from Oxford University.

It announced Thursday that it had signed agreements with the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations (CEPI) and Gavi the Vaccine Alliance to boost its supplies.

The company has committed to mass-producing the vaccine before it has been proved effective, an unusual step designed to compress the long timeline of vaccine production.

CEPI and Gavi are both charities supported by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and the World Health Organization, among numerous others. The $750 million agreement with CEPI and Gavi will support manufacturing, procurement and distribution for 300 million of the 2 billion doses.

_Read more: Scientists are racing to create a coronavirus vaccine that can halt the pandemic in its tracks. Here are the top 3 candidates from Moderna, Pfizer, and AstraZeneca aiming to be ready this fall._

The statement also said that AstraZeneca struck a licensing partnership with the Serum Institute of India (SII), the world's largest manufacturer of vaccines by volume, for 1 billion doses of the vaccine earmarked for low- and middle-income countries.

The deal includes "a commitment to provide 400 million of them by the end of 2020," according to the statement.

The company had already announced the manufacture of 1 billion doses last month, according to the BBC.

300 million of the potential vaccines are already pledged to the US and 100 million to the UK, the BBC said. If clinical trials prove the the vaccine works, the first doses could be ready by September.

In the statement, AstraZeneca Chief Executive Pascal Soriot said: "We are working tirelessly to honor our commitment to ensure broad and equitable access to Oxford's vaccine across the globe and at no profit."

It remains unclear whether the vaccine, named AZD1222, will work. Soriot said the company should know by August, the BBC reported.

_Read more: The race for coronavirus treatments and vaccines is heating up. Here are the 12 most important events to watch for in June, from fresh vaccine data to new antibody drug trials._

Richard Hatchett, chief executive of CEPI, admitted there was a "substantial risk" in investing in manufacturing a product that may ultimately not deliver, The Guardian reported.

Around 10,000 adult volunteers are currently testing the Phase II/III versions of the vaccine in the UK, according to the AstraZeneca statement.

Correction note: An earlier version of this story incorrectly suggested that the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation had made a $750 million deal with Astra Zeneca. The Foundation has not made any direct investment with AstraZeneca for its coronavirus vaccine.
_Do you have a personal experience with the coronavirus you'd like to share? Or a tip on how your town or community is handling the pandemic? Please email [email protected] and tell us your story._

_Get the latest coronavirus business & economic impact analysis from Business Insider Intelligence on how COVID-19 is affecting industries._

More: News UK coronavirus coronavirus vaccine AstraZeneca


----------



## Ganjababy

The us death toll was 373. The day before that it was 700+ and days before that it was over 1k.  That’s great! It’s been over 1k for too long.


----------



## Everything Zen

I don’t even know what to say:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...-arent-spreading-new-infections-who-says.html

Coronavirus patients without symptoms aren't driving the spread of the virus, World Health Organization officials said Monday, casting doubt on concerns by some researchers that the disease could be difficult to contain due to asymptomatic infections. 

Some people, particularly young and otherwise healthy individuals, who are infected by the coronavirus never develop symptoms or only develop mild symptoms. Others might not develop symptoms until days after they were actually infected.

Government responses should focus on detecting and isolating infected people with symptoms, and tracking anyone who might have come into contact with them, Van Kerkhove said. She acknowledged that some studies have indicated asymptomatic or presymptomatic spread in nursing homes and in household settings. 

More research and data are needed to "truly answer" the question of whether the coronavirus can spread widely through asymptomatic carriers, Van Kerkhove added.

"We have a number of reports from countries who are doing very detailed contact tracing," she said. "They're following asymptomatic cases. They're following contacts. And they're not finding secondary transmission onward. It's very rare.


If asymptomatic spread proves to not be a main driver of coronavirus transmission, the policy implications could be tremendous. A report from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention published on April 1 cited the "potential for presymptomatic transmission" as a reason for the importance of social distancing. 

"These findings also suggest that to control the pandemic, it might not be enough for only persons with symptoms to limit their contact with others because persons without symptoms might transmit infection," the CDC study said.

To be sure, asymptomatic and presymptomatic spread of the virus appears to still be happening, Van Kerkhove said but remains rare. That finding has important implications for how to screen for the virus and limit its spread. 

"What we really want to be focused on is following the symptomatic cases," Van Kerkhove said. "If we actually followed all of the symptomatic cases, isolated those cases, followed the contacts and quarantined those contacts, we would drastically reduce" the outbreak.

_Correction: An earlier headline should have said most asymptomatic coronavirus patients aren't spreading new infections. The word "most" was inadvertedly omitted. _


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty




----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t even know what to say:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...-arent-spreading-new-infections-who-says.html
> 
> Coronavirus patients without symptoms aren't driving the spread of the virus, World Health Organization officials said Monday, casting doubt on concerns by some researchers that the disease could be difficult to contain due to asymptomatic infections.
> 
> Some people, particularly young and otherwise healthy individuals, who are infected by the coronavirus never develop symptoms or only develop mild symptoms. Others might not develop symptoms until days after they were actually infected.
> 
> Government responses should focus on detecting and isolating infected people with symptoms, and tracking anyone who might have come into contact with them, Van Kerkhove said. She acknowledged that some studies have indicated asymptomatic or presymptomatic spread in nursing homes and in household settings.
> 
> More research and data are needed to "truly answer" the question of whether the coronavirus can spread widely through asymptomatic carriers, Van Kerkhove added.
> 
> "We have a number of reports from countries who are doing very detailed contact tracing," she said. "They're following asymptomatic cases. They're following contacts. And they're not finding secondary transmission onward. It's very rare.
> 
> 
> If asymptomatic spread proves to not be a main driver of coronavirus transmission, the policy implications could be tremendous. A report from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention published on April 1 cited the "potential for presymptomatic transmission" as a reason for the importance of social distancing.
> 
> "These findings also suggest that to control the pandemic, it might not be enough for only persons with symptoms to limit their contact with others because persons without symptoms might transmit infection," the CDC study said.
> 
> To be sure, asymptomatic and presymptomatic spread of the virus appears to still be happening, Van Kerkhove said but remains rare. That finding has important implications for how to screen for the virus and limit its spread.
> 
> "What we really want to be focused on is following the symptomatic cases," Van Kerkhove said. "If we actually followed all of the symptomatic cases, isolated those cases, followed the contacts and quarantined those contacts, we would drastically reduce" the outbreak.
> 
> _Correction: An earlier headline should have said most asymptomatic coronavirus patients aren't spreading new infections. The word "most" was inadvertedly omitted. _


I will still be wearing my mask and practicing social distancing.  I know somebody got it due to coworkers having a tattoo party and bringing it to work and infecting nursing home patients. Those people were asymptomatic or pre. Not drinking that kool aid the article is trying to push. And it’s been over 200 case in my area.


----------



## awhyley

Ganjababy said:


> The us death toll was 373. The day before that it was 700+ and days before that it was over 1k.  That’s great! It’s been over 1k for too long.



Don't get too comfortable.  With the opening of stores, the relaxation of the rules and all these gatherings, things are going to change drastically by the end of the month.  The uptick is coming.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

awhyley said:


> Don't get too comfortable.  With the opening of stores, the relaxation of the rules and all these gatherings, things are going to change drastically by the end of the month.  The uptick is coming.


We are prepared this time.  Immune system will be on point as best as possible.  There will be no serious infection that leads to hospitalization or death.


----------



## UmSumayyah

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> We are prepared this time.  Immune system will be on point as best as possible.  There will be no serious infection that leads to hospitalization or death.


Anyone who hasn't used this time to improve their health (according to their ability) missed one of the main lessons of this event.


----------



## Peppermynt

OK ladies. My hair salon is opening back up but I have no intention on going.   But I really need to dye these grays.Does anyone have any suggestions for a home dye brand that I should consider? I would be applying it by myself and am fully natural so there's no creamy crack residue that it would be interacting with. 

Suggestions? Or even any brands to avoid? Thanks much!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Peppermynt said:


> OK ladies. My hair salon is opening back up but I have no intention on going.   But I really need to dye these grays.Does anyone have any suggestions for a home dye brand that I should consider? I would be applying it by myself and am fully natural so there's no creamy crack residue that it would be interacting with.
> 
> Suggestions? Or even any brands to avoid? Thanks much!


I like my hair to be jet black so I dye my hair. I use the dark and lovely brand and I do it myself. I’m natural as well.


----------



## Evolving78

Peppermynt said:


> OK ladies. My hair salon is opening back up but I have no intention on going.   But I really need to dye these grays.Does anyone have any suggestions for a home dye brand that I should consider? I would be applying it by myself and am fully natural so there's no creamy crack residue that it would be interacting with.
> 
> Suggestions? Or even any brands to avoid? Thanks much!


Textures and Tones Jet Black.
And the semi permanent is good for touch ups. It  doesn’t turn hair green.
I use the semi permanent in between perm applications.
The perm (box)gives a nice rich black color. It isn’t running and easy to apply. 
If you have a lot of hair, just make sure you buy 2boxes.


----------



## Evolving78

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> We are prepared this time.  Immune system will be on point as best as possible.  There will be no serious infection that leads to hospitalization or death.


I like your way of thinking. Hopefully people are working on their mental health too!


----------



## OmbreLune

Peppermynt said:


> OK ladies. My hair salon is opening back up but I have no intention on going.   But I really need to dye these grays.Does anyone have any suggestions for a home dye brand that I should consider? I would be applying it by myself and am fully natural so there's no creamy crack residue that it would be interacting with.
> 
> Suggestions? Or even any brands to avoid? Thanks much!


If you want something temporary until you are ready to visit the salon try Overtone. Its a color depositing conditioner. Even if you don't use it with every wash it lasts a few weeks, at least it did for me. I finally get to color my hair without damage, I love it!


----------



## vevster

Whoa...


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t even know what to say:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...-arent-spreading-new-infections-who-says.html
> 
> Coronavirus patients without symptoms aren't driving the spread of the virus, World Health Organization officials said Monday, casting doubt on concerns by some researchers that the disease could be difficult to contain due to asymptomatic infections.
> 
> Some people, particularly young and otherwise healthy individuals, who are infected by the coronavirus never develop symptoms or only develop mild symptoms. Others might not develop symptoms until days after they were actually infected.
> 
> Government responses should focus on detecting and isolating infected people with symptoms, and tracking anyone who might have come into contact with them, Van Kerkhove said. She acknowledged that some studies have indicated asymptomatic or presymptomatic spread in nursing homes and in household settings.
> 
> More research and data are needed to "truly answer" the question of whether the coronavirus can spread widely through asymptomatic carriers, Van Kerkhove added.
> 
> "We have a number of reports from countries who are doing very detailed contact tracing," she said. "They're following asymptomatic cases. They're following contacts. And they're not finding secondary transmission onward. It's very rare.
> 
> 
> If asymptomatic spread proves to not be a main driver of coronavirus transmission, the policy implications could be tremendous. A report from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention published on April 1 cited the "potential for presymptomatic transmission" as a reason for the importance of social distancing.
> 
> "These findings also suggest that to control the pandemic, it might not be enough for only persons with symptoms to limit their contact with others because persons without symptoms might transmit infection," the CDC study said.
> 
> To be sure, asymptomatic and presymptomatic spread of the virus appears to still be happening, Van Kerkhove said but remains rare. That finding has important implications for how to screen for the virus and limit its spread.
> 
> "What we really want to be focused on is following the symptomatic cases," Van Kerkhove said. "If we actually followed all of the symptomatic cases, isolated those cases, followed the contacts and quarantined those contacts, we would drastically reduce" the outbreak.
> 
> _Correction: An earlier headline should have said most asymptomatic coronavirus patients aren't spreading new infections. The word "most" was inadvertedly omitted. _




This article is attempting to clarify the difference between asymptomatic and pre-symptomatic spread and how common this is. 


https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/09/heal...onavirus-spread-explained-wellness/index.html


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> Whoa...


At this point, I'm just hoping there is enough information out there to prove to people having a vaccine up and ready (some are already ready but they are waiting to finish phase 2 and 3 of clinical trials) is a for-profit gimmick.  I cannot imagine a vaccine being ready for 2020, 2021, 2022, 2023 or even 2024 but there are companies sitting on vials right now.  

It can be fact checked.  However if still interested I'll have some for sell in a few months and I can post on LHCF when I am ready.  I need to make sure vaccines are still exempt from liability before I make that money...I mean before I can help anyone.


----------



## Maracujá

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you share more details?  What caused the resurgences at those intervals and why did it end when it did in 1920?





https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020...ikEtow7CIjFEqdmae0xB3G86OTKtvBdcOEcjprGPQDync


----------



## Lita

Looks like,I have spent most of my money from the past couple of months on,N95 mask,cleaning supplies & disinfectant sprays..


----------



## vevster




----------



## charmingt




----------



## B_Phlyy

Lita said:


> Looks like,I have spent most of my money from the past couple of months on,N95 mask,cleaning supplies & disinfectant sprays..



And all the canned goods.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Whew, boy, just saw an article about a 20 year old who received a double lung transplant due to extensive damage from COVID. 

https://www.livescience.com/covid-19-double-lung-transplant.html


----------



## Lita

B_Phlyy said:


> And all the canned goods.



@B_Phlyy Exactly! I know 2021 has to be a better year for all of us.


----------



## Reinventing21

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Whew, boy, just saw an article about a 20 year old who received a double lung transplant due to extensive damage from COVID.
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/covid-19-double-lung-transplant.html



That is very scary...there are too many unknowns, too variables...


----------



## vevster

*Ohio state senator blames coronavirus pandemic on ‘colored’ people not washing their hands*


The American Civil Liberties Union is calling for an Ohio Republican state senator to resign or be fired after he questioned whether “the colored population” contracted coronavirus because they do not wash their hands.

According to the Columbus Dispatch, state Sen. Steve Huffman, who is white, made the offending comments during a committee hearing on Tuesday while questioning Angela Dawson, the executive director of the Ohio Commission on Minority Health and a black woman.


“I understand that African-Americans have a higher incidence of prior conditions and that makes them more susceptible to COVID, but does not make them more susceptible just to get COVID?” Huffman, himself a doctor from suburban Dayton, asked.

“We know it’s twice as often, correct? Could it just be that African-Americans – the colored population — do not wash their hands as well as other groups? Or wear a mask? Or do not socially distance themselves? Could that just be maybe the explanation of why there’s a higher incidence?”


That is not the opinion of leading medical experts in this country," Dawson replied.

Huffman’s comments were immediately decried by his legislative colleagues.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^ A physician said that? Wow he is unstable.  Glad he lost his job as an emergency room physician.


----------



## gn1g

vevster said:


> *Ohio state senator blames coronavirus pandemic on ‘colored’ people not washing their hands*
> 
> 
> The American Civil Liberties Union is calling for an Ohio Republican state senator to resign or be fired after he questioned whether “the colored population” contracted coronavirus because they do not wash their hands.
> 
> According to the Columbus Dispatch, state Sen. Steve Huffman, who is white, made the offending comments during a committee hearing on Tuesday while questioning Angela Dawson, the executive director of the Ohio Commission on Minority Health and a black woman.
> 
> 
> “I understand that African-Americans have a higher incidence of prior conditions and that makes them more susceptible to COVID, but does not make them more susceptible just to get COVID?” Huffman, himself a doctor from suburban Dayton, asked.
> 
> “We know it’s twice as often, correct? Could it just be that African-Americans – the colored population — do not wash their hands as well as other groups? Or wear a mask? Or do not socially distance themselves? Could that just be maybe the explanation of why there’s a higher incidence?”
> 
> 
> That is not the opinion of leading medical experts in this country," Dawson replied.
> 
> Huffman’s comments were immediately decried by his legislative colleagues.



I watched that on the news last evening and was flabbergasted.  I mean he really tried it!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

vevster said:


> *Ohio state senator blames coronavirus pandemic on ‘colored’ people not washing their hands*
> 
> 
> The American Civil Liberties Union is calling for an Ohio Republican state senator to resign or be fired after he questioned whether “the colored population” contracted coronavirus because they do not wash their hands.
> 
> According to the Columbus Dispatch, state Sen. Steve Huffman, who is white, made the offending comments during a committee hearing on Tuesday while questioning Angela Dawson, the executive director of the Ohio Commission on Minority Health and a black woman.
> 
> 
> “I understand that African-Americans have a higher incidence of prior conditions and that makes them more susceptible to COVID, but does not make them more susceptible just to get COVID?” Huffman, himself a doctor from suburban Dayton, asked.
> 
> “We know it’s twice as often, correct? Could it just be that African-Americans – the colored population — do not wash their hands as well as other groups? Or wear a mask? Or do not socially distance themselves? Could that just be maybe the explanation of why there’s a higher incidence?”
> 
> 
> That is not the opinion of leading medical experts in this country," Dawson replied.
> 
> Huffman’s comments were immediately decried by his legislative colleagues.


----------



## SoniT

Good! I'm glad that racist was fired. He got a lot of nerve asking that question. WE wash our hands.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^^^But...but...they have historicaly been known to be the least sanitary of all and harbingers of disease!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^^But...but...they have historicaly been known to be the least sanitary of all and hargingers of disease!



The complete and total irony of that whole ignorant comment he made. He deserved to lose that job.


----------



## Reinventing21

I keep reading how leaders are so resistant to a second lockdown regardless of numbers dying....


I also read an article today written by a sixty year old white man who was angered at the idea of older citizens being culled (allowed to die).

Right now, people in this country believe Covid is only a serious problem for third world/developing countries, ghetto people, minorities, elderly, all of whom are expendable in the name of the economy meant for the success of rich whites.

The revolution thag is going on now needs to go even bigger and I am seeing more issues being tackled. But it needs to go even bigger. Way bigger.


----------



## Kanky

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^^But...but...they have historicaly been known to be the least sanitary of all and harbingers of disease!


I got up and turned my tv off when I saw that. Like they aren’t all over the internet talking about how they don’t wash various body parts. : 

We need more black doctors.


----------



## Lute

SoniT said:


> Good! I'm glad that racist was fired. He got a lot of nerve asking that question. WE wash our hands.



and we wash our legs tooo... and our pudenda... back and front...wth


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

to NYC ladies and surrounding population.  It has been especially rough there.


----------



## vevster

Uh oh.... will LHCF need to change to MHCF or SHCF?

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/news...ronavirus-spread-says-top-stylist/ar-BB15usv6

*Women set to cut their hair short due to coronavirus spread, says top stylist*

*A bob is being seen as the “safe” alternative to “lengthy” blow drys for longer locks, according to Tim Hartley, a former director at Vidal Sassoon.

The hairdresser fears that the coronavirus is more likely to spread in long, wavy hair which has dominated female styles for years.

Mr Hartley said: “We have to think about maximising hygiene. The sooner the long tresses of yesterday are dispensed with, the more hygienic it will be for us all.

"The hour-long blow dries in the salon are no longer safe for the stylist or the client. Research suggests the Covid-19 virus is transmitted much easier through a swift airflow.”

He thinks the shorter cuts, popularised by his former boss Vidal Sassoon, are the solution to the stricter hygiene required during the Covid-19 crisis, reports Devon Live.

The bob cut became popular when sported by Hollywood star Louise Brooks during the 'flapper' era.

It came back into fashion during the 1960s when Twiggy had the chop.

The bob remains in fashion thanks to award winning actresses including Charlize Theron, Cate Blanchett, Tilda Swinton and Rosamund Pike.

Tim, a famous industry trendsetter, said: “With the bob cut you can wash your hair everyday and not worry about it. It becomes part of your routine. It’s the glamour without the fuss.”

Vidal Sassoon revolutionised hairdressing in the sixties by devising a way of putting a permanent wave in the hair, allowing it to dry naturally whilst retaining the style, Tim explained.

He said: “The bob cut started with icons like Mary Quant, but is now back with modern-day stars like Tilda Swinton and Rosamund Pike.

"It is in vogue again now and is the only way for the industry to emerge from this Covid lockdown. It can be anything from shoulder length to below the ears, depending on how bold you want to be."

*


----------



## gn1g

^^ Say it ain't so sis!


----------



## vevster

In NY -- Corona Virus testing is FREE.  Corona Virus ANTIBODY testing is NOT.  They bill your insurance or you have to pay if you don't have insurance.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I wash my hair every time I come in from outdoors and the temptation to chop it all off is SKRONG!!!!!


----------



## dancinstallion

I dont wash my hair every day when I get off from work. Corona isnt easily transmitted though hair unless you are touching your hair and not washing your hands then eating or putting hair in your mouth etc

If you want a bob get a bob but dont do it because of Corona



Hair is porous and corona is a protein so my hair better be stronger


----------



## Lylddlebit

My hair hasn't been out in public (lol) since the beginning of March.  Covid seemed like the perfect time to hide my hair for a bit so I did from March through the end of May.  My hair is straightened today but I am in homebody mode now so it's wrapped up when I am outside in the yard.  I  do/will wear it out in the house  or on video meetings/chats but I am not really exposed to anything to need to protect it or disinfect it.  Wrapping it up is really to keep it looking fresh and long lasting since I'm not going nowhere.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Hair is a fiber so there is a small chance 'rona might be up in there since it can live on various surfaces for days. I've been alternating between a headwrap and scrub cap since mid April. Now it'll only be the scrub cap because we have to wear a face shield and the elastic won't fit around the headwraps.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The reason I began washing my hair daily is that whenever I encounter someone without a mask / wearing their mask incorrectly (nose or mouth exposed) or is trash at social distancing, I turn my back towards them so that if they are going to be breathing on me it's my hair instead of my face.    I assume everybody is asymptomatic .   I'm not tryna have these fools cooties on me and the old man's pillow cases to inhale during snoring time! 

Full Disclosure: I am a hypochondriac so I'ma be extra on GP.


----------



## lavaflow99

So CV can possibly cause people to become diabetic.  
It's an prelim study and research is ongoing as they gather more data but this ain't good.....

*https://www.newsweek.com/diabetes-triggered-covid-19-experts-1510805*

*Diabetes May Be Triggered by COVID-19, According to Experts*
BY KASHMIRA GANDER ON 6/15/20 AT 4:42 AM EDT




COVID-19, the disease caused by the new coronavirus, may trigger diabetes in patients, experts in the metabolic condition believe.

In a letter published in the_ New England Journal of Medicine_, an international team of diabetes researchers said COVID-19 has been linked to new cases of the condition. Those who already have diabetes have also been found to experience "severe metabolic complications." These include problems caused by dangerously high blood sugar levels in type 1 and 2 diabetics.
In the six months since the COVID-19 pandemic started, diabetes has emerged as a risk factor for a severe case of the disease, the authors said. Around 422 million people worldwide have diabetes, according to the World Health Organization.

Research suggests there is a link between stress and the development of diabetes. The team say that the stress of being seriously ill with COVID-19 could be involved in the new cases. They also say coronavirus may affect how the body processes sugar. The receptor that the virus uses to enter our bodies is found in organs that play a key role in the metabolism, such as the pancreas, fat tissue, small intestine, and kidneys.






The team said there are several precedents for viruses causing an intermediate type of diabetes called ketosis-prone diabetes. These include other members of the coronavirus family of pathogens, which enter the body using the same receptor. For instance, patients with severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS), which is also caused by a coronavirus, are known to develop high blood sugar levels while fasting and acute diabetes. This is also seen in patients with the lung infection pneumonia, which can be caused by viruses.

Zimmet is the co-lead investigator of a new global registry of patients with diabetes linked to COVID-19. It is hoped the CoviDiab Registry project will shed light on the link between the two diseases and find ways to treat these patients.

Francesco Rubino, professor of metabolic surgery at King's College London and co-lead investigator of the CoviDiab Registry project, said in a statement: "Diabetes is one of the most prevalent chronic diseases and we are now realizing the consequences of the inevitable clash between two pandemics.

"Given the short period of human contact with this new coronavirus, the exact mechanism by which the virus influences glucose metabolism is still unclear and we don't know whether the acute manifestation of diabetes in these patients represent classic type 1, type 2 or possibly a new form of diabetes."

Zimmet said: "By establishing this Global Registry, we are calling on the international medical community to rapidly share relevant clinical observations that can help answer these questions."

Anna Morris, assistant director of research at the charity Diabetes U.K. who did not work on the article, told_ Newsweek_: "We know that there is some evidence to suggest that viruses can—in some cases—trigger type 1 diabetes in those with a predisposition to the condition. That said, although new onset diabetes has been observed in some people with COVID-19, the relationship between the two conditions appears to be complex, and many questions still remain.

Morris said the charity welcomes the launch of the CoviDIAB global registry.


Dr. Katarina Kos, senior lecturer in diabetes and obesity research at the University of Exeter and consultant physician in diabetes who was not involved in the letter, told _Newsweek_ via email it may be that the new type 2 diabetes cases are occurring in patients who already had undiagnosed problems with their metabolism, and high blood sugar levels were a response to the infection.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> So CV can possibly cause people to become diabetic.
> It's an prelim study and research is ongoing as they gather more data but this ain't good.....
> 
> *https://www.newsweek.com/diabetes-triggered-covid-19-experts-1510805*
> 
> *Diabetes May Be Triggered by COVID-19, According to Experts*
> BY KASHMIRA GANDER ON 6/15/20 AT 4:42 AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19, the disease caused by the new coronavirus, may trigger diabetes in patients, experts in the metabolic condition believe.
> 
> In a letter published in the_ New England Journal of Medicine_, an international team of diabetes researchers said COVID-19 has been linked to new cases of the condition. Those who already have diabetes have also been found to experience "severe metabolic complications." These include problems caused by dangerously high blood sugar levels in type 1 and 2 diabetics.
> In the six months since the COVID-19 pandemic started, diabetes has emerged as a risk factor for a severe case of the disease, the authors said. Around 422 million people worldwide have diabetes, according to the World Health Organization.
> 
> Research suggests there is a link between stress and the development of diabetes. The team say that the stress of being seriously ill with COVID-19 could be involved in the new cases. They also say coronavirus may affect how the body processes sugar. The receptor that the virus uses to enter our bodies is found in organs that play a key role in the metabolism, such as the pancreas, fat tissue, small intestine, and kidneys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team said there are several precedents for viruses causing an intermediate type of diabetes called ketosis-prone diabetes. These include other members of the coronavirus family of pathogens, which enter the body using the same receptor. For instance, patients with severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS), which is also caused by a coronavirus, are known to develop high blood sugar levels while fasting and acute diabetes. This is also seen in patients with the lung infection pneumonia, which can be caused by viruses.
> 
> Zimmet is the co-lead investigator of a new global registry of patients with diabetes linked to COVID-19. It is hoped the CoviDiab Registry project will shed light on the link between the two diseases and find ways to treat these patients.
> 
> Francesco Rubino, professor of metabolic surgery at King's College London and co-lead investigator of the CoviDiab Registry project, said in a statement: "Diabetes is one of the most prevalent chronic diseases and we are now realizing the consequences of the inevitable clash between two pandemics.
> 
> "Given the short period of human contact with this new coronavirus, the exact mechanism by which the virus influences glucose metabolism is still unclear and we don't know whether the acute manifestation of diabetes in these patients represent classic type 1, type 2 or possibly a new form of diabetes."
> 
> Zimmet said: "By establishing this Global Registry, we are calling on the international medical community to rapidly share relevant clinical observations that can help answer these questions."
> 
> Anna Morris, assistant director of research at the charity Diabetes U.K. who did not work on the article, told_ Newsweek_: "We know that there is some evidence to suggest that viruses can—in some cases—trigger type 1 diabetes in those with a predisposition to the condition. That said, although new onset diabetes has been observed in some people with COVID-19, the relationship between the two conditions appears to be complex, and many questions still remain.
> 
> Morris said the charity welcomes the launch of the CoviDIAB global registry.
> 
> 
> Dr. Katarina Kos, senior lecturer in diabetes and obesity research at the University of Exeter and consultant physician in diabetes who was not involved in the letter, told _Newsweek_ via email it may be that the new type 2 diabetes cases are occurring in patients who already had undiagnosed problems with their metabolism, and high blood sugar levels were a response to the infection.


A teen recently died of Covid-19 complications. He was also diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes when admitted to the hospital. Never diagnosed for that before. Oh by the way, he was black and overweight. Oh another thing, he never left the house. Got it from his mother who was a nurse that worked at a nursing home.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Why is a child obese?
And...nvm


----------



## Evolving78

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Why is a child obese?
> And...nvm


He was autistic if that helps. He may have issues with foods (food aversion/extreme pickiness). His parents were white.


----------



## vevster

Evolving78 said:


> Oh another thing, he never left the house.


Low Vitamin D -----


----------



## Evolving78

vevster said:


> Low Vitamin D -----


Could be, but would someone have a fighting chance if someone you lived with had it and you kept being exposed? Remember no mask, no gloves, and they are giving you hugs, kisses, preparing your food, and touching everything daily?


----------



## vevster

Evolving78 said:


> Could be, but would someone have a fighting chance if someone you lived with had it and you kept being exposed? Remember no mask, no gloves, and they are giving you hugs, kisses, preparing your food, and touching everything daily?


If you have a strong immune system, you’ll catch it but a mild version.


----------



## MzRhonda

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Why is a child obese?
> And...nvm


I see many obese high school kids in school


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> In NY -- Corona Virus testing is FREE.  Corona Virus ANTIBODY testing is NOT.  They bill your insurance or you have to pay if you don't have insurance.


Cuomo is rigging the numbers. He presented the antibody tests results today, a skewed population. I would bet that the uninsured have a higher rate of antibodies than the insured.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I thought with time, there would be a better understanding of this virus.  Instead I am questioning Cuomo as well as the FDA.

I am losing faith in the medical and pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Never a dull moment.


----------



## Evolving78

TrulyBlessed said:


> Never a dull moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 460357


The mother of that boy that died refused testing, since she wouldn’t be able to see him in the hospital until the results came back negative..


----------



## Lute

In 3 days time, there is going to be a rally in Tulsa. If any of the ladies here live in Tulsa, y'all better stock up. Cause if its similar to what happen with that Korean Church in Korea. The place where he is holding the events holds about 19,000 people. The situation that happened in Korea..had 600 people.

I pray enough people wear masks.


----------



## shahala

There is free antibody testing in NY.  I know lots of people who got tested, including my family.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: NYC was rough in the C19 pandemic 



*EMS crews won't take flatlining cardiac patients to hospital under New York City's new coronavirus rules*

Source: New York Daily News
Published: 04/02/2020 01:49 PM
Cardiac patients who flatline will not be taken to area hospitals for further care, according to a new directive handed down as the city battles the rise in coronavirus cases. The new orders from the Regional Emergency Medical Services Council of New York City say that “no adult non-traumatic or blunt traumatic cardiac arrest is to be transported to a hospital with manual or mechanical compressions in progress" unless the person’s heart restarts at the scene. The council — which sets policies followed by private and government EMS crews in the five boroughs — issued the order to free up emergency room space for the continuing onslaught of COVID-19 cases. “In the event a resuscitation is terminated, and the body is in public view, the body can be left in the custody of the NYPD,” the directive notes.

AND

New York Sent Recovering Coronavirus Patients to Nursing Homes: ‘It Was a Fatal Error’ - WSJ https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-yo...ursing-homes-it-was-a-fatal-error-11589470773


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> There is free antibody testing in NY.  I know lots of people who got tested, including my family.


Are they insured?  The latest language on the website says they must be insured.

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/coronavirus/get-tested/antibody-testing.page


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Covid antibody testing offered for Red Cross blood donors


----------



## [email protected]@

NY ladies, have you guys been catching the governor's briefings? They used to be at 11:30am, but I haven't seen him in days/weeks. But when I go online, I'll see blurbs from it. When/where is it being broadcasted??

*The schedule on NYS.gov doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Peppermynt

Great video on the science behind the N95 masks:


----------



## vevster

[email protected]@ said:


> NY ladies, have you guys been catching the governor's briefings? They used to be at 11:30am, but I haven't seen him in days/weeks. But when I go online, I'll see blurbs from it. When/where is it being broadcasted??
> 
> *The schedule on NYS.gov doesn't make sense to me.


Governor Andrew Cuomo channel on you tube.  Today or tomorow is the last daily briefing..


----------



## TrulyBlessed

What in the world


----------



## nycutiepie

shahala said:


> There is free antibody testing in NY.  I know lots of people who got tested, including my family.


My primary doctor placed the lab order and I’m gonna try to go tomorrow.


----------



## Kanky

Lute said:


> In 3 days time, there is going to be a rally in Tulsa. If any of the ladies here live in Tulsa, y'all better stock up. Cause if its similar to what happen with that Korean Church in Korea. The place where he is holding the events holds about 19,000 people. The situation that happened in Korea..had 600 people.
> 
> I pray enough people wear masks.


I don’t know why these hateful people can’t just meet outside. That would still be awful because people would be coming from all over, bringing their germs and spreading them all over public spaces, but it would help.


----------



## vevster

I hope Floridians are doing everything in their power to protect themselves.  They don’t have a Cuomo.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I saw a politician talking about how the testing was free in her state but how you have to take a flu test and some other test first before they test you for covid. The covid test is free but not the prerequisite tests.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> I hope Floridians are doing everything in their power to protect themselves.  They don’t have a Cuomo.


Healthy Floridians should not stress about going out.  Chronic stress will eventually be much worse than any symptoms most people would get from catching the virus.  We are learning more and more.  Cuomo is actually hurting people.  The unhealthy will have family, communities, and other resources to help most of them stay safe.  Healthy Floridians please don't fear.  Enjoy  the sun.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

This thread is too far long for me to find my quote.  If people were locked in their homes and start to come out, numbers will increase.  Most people will eventually have exposure either naturally or with experimental record breaking vaccine availabilities.   

Oh btw, I am still taking preorders for my future saline vaccine.   No worries whatsoever.  Hopefully this saline vaccine will become mandatory.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Healthy Floridians should not stress about going out.  Chronic stress will eventually be much worse than any symptoms most people would get from catching the virus.  We are learning more and more.  Cuomo is actually hurting people.  The unhealthy will have family, communities, and other resources to help most of them stay safe.  Healthy Floridians please don't fear.  Enjoy  the sun.


Cuomo screwed up in the beginning but the numbers are low now, despite him trying to tamp down people w antibodies numbers. The Florida cases are increasing exponentially.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I saw a politician talking about how the testing was free in her state but how you have to take a flu test and some other test first before they test you for covid. The covid test is free but not the prerequisite tests.


So what happens to the disadvantaged?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

vevster said:


> Cuomo screwed up in the beginning but the numbers are low now, despite him trying to tamp down people w antibodies numbers. The Florida cases are increasing exponentially.


The numbers are low because people are on lockdown.  It should be low.  The original  reason for the lockdown was to flatten the curve so that hospitals don't get overwhelmed.  Example: If 80% of the population will get exposed no matter what, the lockdown is only delaying the inevitable.  The delay makes the numbers look good as a result.  When people get their freedom back, the numbers catch up to what it was to be.  Now things seem political with the instructions.

I believe Florida is allowed to use hydroxychloroquine  and other treatments shown to be successful at early stages.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The numbers are low because people are on lockdown.  It should be low.  The original  reason for the lockdown was to flatten the curve so that hospitals don't get overwhelmed.  Example: If 80% of the population will get exposed no matter what, the lockdown is only delaying the inevitable.  The delay makes the numbers look good as a result.  When people get their freedom back, the numbers catch up to what it was to be.  Now things seem political with the instructions.
> 
> I believe Florida is allowed to use hydroxychloroquine  and other treatments shown to be successful at early stages.


Are you in NY?  I can tell you that after that first month---- the lockdowns were less and less....  Cuomo has 'systems' in place to monitor what is going on unlike the Florida gov -- we shall see.....  you know my approach to this whole thing..... I'm not going to beat a dead horse.  My main concern right now is I have a relative in FL with tested LOW vitamin D and I want her to get her levels UP.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> So what happens to the disadvantaged?


I’m guessing the same thing that’s always happened. They delay seeing a doctor and, when they finally go, they end up going into debt but to hear some people tell it they’ll be fine. Or it’s their own fault they weren’t healthy enough to make it.


----------



## vevster

This is the site of the Florida Whistleblowers Covid19 data for those interested.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Here is a site review current cases as well.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

So Covid-19 is a political issue and not a public health issue?  CEO must be a Trump supporter.


----------



## meka72

CNN just reported that he reversed course and masks are now required. 



TrulyBlessed said:


> So Covid-19 is a political issue and not a public health issue?  CEO must be a Trump supporter.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

meka72 said:


> CNN just reported that he reversed course and masks are now required.



Well that was fast lol. They still won’t see me until this pandemic is long gone.


----------



## Ganjababy

This is amazing is it not?

 They have not announced this yet but this watch can also predict cancer, diabetes, Parkinson’s disease, Alzheimer’s and MS, 5-6 years before you actually get these diseases.

In addition, there is a new procedure that can make you live an additional 100+ years and slow down the aging process significantly. But they will not reveal this new technology as yet. They have to think about how it may impact society and the population growth. Some are suggesting that the government  charge millions per person for this technology and sell it to people who have contributed significantly to society. Others have suggested that only childless people should be eligible because they have not contributed to the population growth. While others have suggested it should be a lottery. We will see.

These are just some of the alien technologies that the government has under wraps. They discovered these 2 particular technologies (there are many more) during the Roswell crash but it took them decades of research to decipher them at Area 51 and at MIT. About 2 years ago they finally figured out wristband and was able to replicate it.

If you look closely at Trumps hand he has been wearing one since February. That’s the reason he was nonchalant about catching COVID-19.


. 





TrulyBlessed said:


> What in the world



Joking


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> The reason I began washing my hair daily is that whenever I encounter someone without a mask / wearing their mask incorrectly (nose or mouth exposed) or is trash at social distancing, I turn my back towards them so that if they are going to be breathing on me it's my hair instead of my face.    I assume everybody is asymptomatic .   I'm not tryna have these fools cooties on me and the old man's pillow cases to inhale during snoring time!
> 
> Full Disclosure: I am a hypochondriac so I'ma be extra on GP.


Why not wear a wig?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why not wear a wig?


It took two years of half wigs to get my hairline back to normal from the lace fronts. A half wig means I would still need to wash the leave out daily which seems like asking for breakage.


----------



## Ganjababy

I’ve been wearing headwarps when I go out, But that won’t do when I go back to work.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Whoa...


I don’t have a shred of trust for this company


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> This is amazing is it not?
> 
> They have not announced this yet but this watch can also predict cancer, diabetes, Parkinson’s disease, Alzheimer’s and MS, 5-6 years before you actually get these diseases.
> 
> In addition, there is a new procedure that can make you live an additional 100+ years and slow down the aging process significantly. But they will not reveal this new technology as yet. They have to think about how it may impact society and the population growth. Some are suggesting that the government  charge millions per person for this technology and sell it to people who have contributed significantly to society. Others have suggested that only childless people should be eligible because they have not contributed to the population growth. While others have suggested it should be a lottery. We will see.
> 
> These are just some of the alien technologies that the government has under wraps. They discovered these 2 particular technologies (there are many more) during the Roswell crash but it took them decades of research to decipher them at Area 51 and at MIT. About 2 years ago they finally figured out wristband and was able to replicate it.
> 
> If you look closely at Trumps hand he has been wearing one since February. That’s the reason he was nonchalant about catching COVID-19.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Joking


Hey, then I guess I’m part of the conspiracy because that is an Oura ring and I have one. It tracks sleep variables, temperature, activities etc. www.ouraring.com The company has been working with Covid researchers.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

vevster said:


> Hey, then I guess I’m part of the conspiracy because that is an Oura ring and I have one. It tracks sleep variables, temperature, activities etc. www.ouraring.com The company has been working with Covid researchers.


How do you like it? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Ganjababy

vevster said:


> Hey, then I guess I’m part of the conspiracy because that is an Oura ring and I have one. It tracks sleep variables, temperature, activities etc. www.ouraring.com The company has been working with Covid researchers.


First I’m hearing about it. All joking aside it’s interesting.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Hey, then I guess I’m part of the conspiracy because that is an Oura ring and I have one. It tracks sleep variables, temperature, activities etc. www.ouraring.com The company has been working with Covid researchers.


Wow... how long have you had the Oura ring? It seems better than having a Fitbit with similar functions.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

vevster said:


> Hey, then I guess I’m part of the conspiracy because that is an Oura ring and I have one. It tracks sleep variables, temperature, activities etc. www.ouraring.com The company has been working with Covid researchers.



And here I was thinking this was some type of gimmick that the government wants to use to further destroy us lol. This is cool and now I’m curious. You’re a wealth of knowledge with the health tips and secrets.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

The Oura Ring is interesting.   There are many NFC smart rings that have been on the market for about two or three years that you can find on Amazon.   The Oura Ring is different because it has sensors to track heart rate,  temperature,  and motion.  The ring is likely monitoring changes in temperature to help you determine if you were exposed to COVID-19 (or other infections).  I like it!


----------



## 11228

Shimmie said:


> I don’t have a shred of trust for this company



Some of the conspiracies she pushes are special ......


----------



## vevster

MomofThreeBoys said:


> How do you like it? Would you recommend it?



Yes, it's great!  I had gotten an apple watch for Christmas and it gave me headaches because of the radiation.  This ring has very little, plus you can put it in airplane mode at bedtime.  I did post about it.  I like the temperature sensor -- if you temp varies in the wrong direction -- you know about it.



Shimmie said:


> Wow... how long have you had the Oura ring? It seems better than having a Fitbit with similar functions.


A couple of months.... it is very easy to use....


----------



## TrulyBlessed

For those with iPhones the latest update now has a Covid tracker   Go to Settings>>> Privacy>>>> Health.  I hear Androids have them too.


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> Are you in NY?  I can tell you that after that first month---- the lockdowns were less and less....  Cuomo has 'systems' in place to monitor what is going on unlike the Florida gov -- we shall see.....  you know my approach to this whole thing..... I'm not going to beat a dead horse.  My main concern right now is I have a relative in FL with tested LOW vitamin D and I want her to get her levels UP.



I'm from NY and i'm very thankful. Cause the past 3 months were maddening. It wasn't perfect but i dont want us to go through it again.

Does she have masks, and is able to stock up to minimize going out for the next 2-3 months?


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> I'm from NY and i'm very thankful. Cause the past 3 months were maddening. It wasn't perfect but i dont want us to go through it again.
> 
> Does she have masks, and is able to stock up to minimize going out for the next 2-3 months?


She made my masks. She can’t stay inside forever.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Lute said:


> I'm from NY and i'm very thankful. Cause the past 3 months were maddening. It wasn't perfect but i dont want us to go through it again.
> 
> Does she have masks, and is able to stock up to minimize going out for the next 2-3 months?


Noooo.

Back to vitamin D.  I think it is going to be a game changer in the future on how much it can help with immune system, arthritis, mood, blood pressure, and so on, and how deficiency in vitamin D plays a role in some autoimmune disorders.   Until that time comes a bunch of us are going to appear as mad scientists because we so strongly advocate for it.  I am now at betting levels because of what I know and what people are telling me that staying away from the sun by staying indoors will put people without photosensitivity disorders in their early grave. 

*Also drink plenty of water to avoid kidney stones.


----------



## vevster

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Noooo.
> 
> Back to vitamin D.  I think it is going to be a game changer in the future on how much it can help with immune system, arthritis, mood, blood pressure, and so on, and how deficiency in vitamin D plays a role in some autoimmune disorders.   Until that time comes a bunch of us are going to appear as mad scientists because we so strongly advocate for it.  I am now at betting levels because of what I know and what people are telling me that staying away from the sun by staying indoors will put people without photosensitivity disorders in their early grave.
> 
> *Also drink plenty of water to avoid kidney stones.


Well said. Another thing people need to know the difference between not being deficient and having optimal levels of key supplements too.

I’m so interested to see my levels. Results s/b back week after next at the latest.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Chile...


----------



## Keen

I hear many people say why lockdown and wear masks because most of us will be infected eventually anyway.  Even if that is so, that doesn’t make sense not to contain the virus.  Imagine if we all get it at the same time, how will hospitals handle it? Am I missing something? Again people are thinking about themselves and not the hospital workers who have to deal with all the sick people.


----------



## Shimmie

Keen said:


> I hear many people say why lockdown and wear masks because most of us will be infected eventually anyway.  Even if that is so, that doesn’t make sense not to contain the virus.  Imagine if we all get it at the same time, how will hospitals handle it? Am I missing something? Again people are thinking about themselves and not the hospital workers who have to deal with all the sick people.


Sometimes people won't learn until it 'hits' them.   I don't want to see anyone have this and it's unfair for the responsible people to have their lives to be placed on hold (back into quarantine) because of the ones who don't care and continue to be 'spreaders'.  The overload for the healthcare workers, and other essential persons, need a break.  They've earned it and are entitled to it.


----------



## vevster

geminilive said:


> Some additional information from a nutritionist who is recovering: https://thechalkboardmag.com/covid-19-nutritionist
> + Supplements used to enhance my COVID recovery included: extra zinc picolinate, liposomal vitamin C (2000mg 3-4x a day), liposomal glutathione, vitamin D, NAD+, NAC, magnesium glycinate, propolis, oil of oregano, astragalus, nettle leaf with quercetin, L-lysine and an Ayurvedic immune blend.


Quercetin does the same thing Hydroxychloroquine does but naturally and safely. 
DL Hughley passed out on stage then discovered he had the virus.


----------



## vevster

How is @CarefreeinChicago doing?

This is what is scary



> I think it’s important to get tested on a regular basis so that you’re equipped with accurate knowledge for navigating your lifestyle. My sister tested positive for COVID nearly 3.5 weeks after recovery, after also testing positive for the antibodies and after nearly 7 weeks of carrying the virus. So, despite the fact that she had recovered and had not had any symptoms for weeks, she still had a high enough viral count to be contagious.


----------



## BonBon

My Mum  is taking the Vit D supps, but she also is obese and *just started on blood pressure meds and will be investigated for diabetes soon...



I asked my Mom to lose weight yesterday because I'm concerned. Not just because of covid. The people I'm worried about in my family are dealing with multiple health issues.

Anyhoo, she listened and started on Weightwatchers now and said she will exercise. I'm hoping she can stick to it.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

vevster said:


> How is @CarefreeinChicago doing?
> 
> This is what is scary


I am still coughing with chest pains everyday and shortness of breath when I walk up the stairs and I have taken everything under the sun. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Brownie

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am still coughing with chest pains everyday and shortness of breath when I walk up the stairs and I have taken everything under the sun. Thanks for asking.



@CarefreeinChicago Saw a related post of yours yesterday; wouldn’t hurt to get tested again. Saw you said that you have taken everything; garlic is supposed to help respiratory (eat couple cloves day).  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## OhTall1

Wow.  Just wow.  Instead of sending the states test tubes, the administration sent useless, unusable unsterilized mini soda bottles. 

*The Trump Administration Paid Millions for Test Tubes—and Got Unusable Mini Soda Bottles*
*The plastic tubes supplied for coronavirus testing by Fillakit, a first-time federal contractor with a sketchy owner, don’t even fit the racks used to analyze samples.*






President Donald Trump holds a medical testing swab near his nose as he tours Puritan Medical Products, a medical swab manufacturer, in early June.Patrick Semansky/AP

For indispensable reporting on the coronavirus crisis and more, subscribe to _Mother Jones'_ newsletters.
_This story was published in partnership with_ ProPublica_, a nonprofit newsroom that investigates abuses of power. Sign up for_ ProPublica_’s Big Story newsletter to receive stories like this one in your inbox as soon as they are published._

Since May, the Trump administration has paid a fledgling Texas company $7.3 million for test tubes needed in tracking the spread of the coronavirus nationwide. But, instead of the standard vials, Fillakit LLC has supplied plastic tubes made for bottling soda, which state health officials say are unusable.

The state officials say that these “preforms,” which are designed to be expanded with heat and pressure into 2-liter soda bottles, don’t fit the racks used in laboratory analysis of test samples. Even if the bottles were the right size, experts say, the company’s process likely contaminated the tubes and could yield false test results. Fillakit employees, some not wearing masks, gathered the miniature soda bottles with snow shovels and dumped them into plastic bins before squirting saline into them, all in the open air, according to former employees and ProPublica’s observation of the company’s operations.

“It wasn’t even clean, let alone sterile,” said Teresa Green, a retired science teacher who worked at Fillakit’s makeshift warehouse outside of Houston for two weeks before leaving out of frustration.

The Federal Emergency Management Agency signed its first deal with Fillakit on May 7, just six days after the company was formed by an ex-telemarketer repeatedly accused of fraudulent practices over the past two decades. Fillakit has supplied a total of more than 3 million tubes, which FEMA then approved and sent to all 50 states. If the company fulfills its contractual obligation to provide 4 million tubes, it will receive a total of $10.16 million.

Officials in New York, New Jersey, Texas and New Mexico confirmed they can’t use the Fillakit tubes. Three other states told _ProPublica_ that they received Fillakit supplies and have not distributed them to testing sites. FEMA has asked health officials in several states to find an alternative use for the unfinished soda bottles.

“We are still trying to identify an alternative use,” said Janelle Fleming, a spokeswoman for the New Jersey Department of Health.

Fillakit owner Paul Wexler acknowledged that the tubes are normally used for soda bottles but otherwise declined to comment.


The Fillakit deal shows the perils of the Trump administration’s frantic hiring of first-time federal contractors with little scrutiny during the pandemic. The federal government has awarded more than $2 billion to first-time contractors for work related to the coronavirus, a _ProPublica_ analysis of purchasing data shows. Many of those companies, like Fillakit, had no experience with medical supplies.

The U.S. has lagged behind many European countries in its rate of testing people for the coronavirus, partly because of supply shortages or inadequacies. Epidemiologists say testing is vital to tracking the virus and slowing transmission. In at least one state, the shipment of unusable Fillakit tubes contributed to delays in rolling out widespread testing.

“They’re the most unusable tubes I’ve ever seen,” said a top public health scientist in that state, who asked to remain anonymous to protect his job. “They’re going to sit in a warehouse and no one can use them. We won’t be able to do our full plan.”

In a written response to questions, FEMA said it inspects testing products “to ensure packaging is intact to maintain sterility; that the packing slip matches the requested product ordered, and that the vials are not leaking.” It said that “product validation” that medical supplies are effective “is reinforced at the state laboratories.”

The agency did not answer questions about the size and lack of sterilization of Fillakit’s tubes or about why it sought an alternative use for them.

Fillakit is one of more than 300 new federal contractors providing supplies related to COVID-19. A _ProPublica_ analysis last month found about 13% of total federal government spending on pandemic-related contracts went to first-time vendors. FEMA said last month that it only pays for products once they have been delivered, minimizing the risk of wasting taxpayer dollars.

“FEMA does not enter into contracts unless it has reason to believe they will be successfully executed,” it said.

Preforms, the small tubes also known in the plastics industry as “baby soda bottles” or “blanks,” have a following among elementary school science teachers and amateur scientists, but they don’t meet rigorous laboratory standards. They’re much cheaper than glass vials and can be sealed off with a soda bottle cap. When inflated with high-pressure air, the soft plastic expands to the size of a 2-liter soda bottle.


The preforms arrive at Fillakit’s warehouse in a huge shipping container. The tubes are then shoveled into smaller bins. Workers add the saline solution and screw on caps. The tubes are then loosely piled in bags and sent to FEMA, which forwards them to the states. Typically, test tubes are individually packaged to guard against contamination.

Washington state, an epicenter of the first outbreak of the virus, got more than 76,000 Fillakit vials from FEMA. None can be used.

“They were packaged unusually,” said Frank Ameduri, a spokesman for the state Health Department. “Not in a way we’re used to seeing, and they were not labeled. Some of them have been sent to our lab for quality control. None of the vials will be used until we’ve identified what’s in them and that they are safe for use.”

About 140,000 Fillakit tubes are also shelved in Texas, where officials were slow to roll out testing. The number of confirmed cases in Texas has increased by more than one-third in the past two weeks, according to data gathered by The COVID Tracking Project.

“There were issues with the labeling, and they use saline rather than viral transport medium, so we have not used them for our testing efforts,” said Chris Van Deusen, a spokesman for the Texas health department.

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has only validated one solution, known as viral transport medium, as reliable in preserving the coronavirus RNA from decay or destruction by substances in the container. However, because that medium is in short supply, the FDA has also granted an emergency authorization for other products it believes can keep the virus intact for up to three days.

Fillakit has been squirting one of the alternatives into its tubes, phosphate buffered saline, which the FDA says should be placed into “a sterile glass or plastic vial.”

A spokeswoman for the Maryland-based Association of Public Health Laboratories, a membership organization that writes best practices and helps connect public health labs with government agencies, said it has heard rumblings about Fillakit’s tubes but “nothing deadly.”


----------



## mochalocks

My brother is crazy. I don’t think he watches the news or not, he wanted to come here last night- he’s from North Carolina. When I told him no, he got upset and I hung up the phone.  

I value my life, and the rest of my family who lives here with me. Sorry not trying to get infected.


----------



## mochalocks

Not sure if this was posted  Here already.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

BonBon said:


> My Mum  is taking the Vit D supps, but she also is obese and *just started on blood pressure meds and will be investigated for diabetes soon...
> 
> View attachment 460495
> 
> I asked my Mom to lose weight yesterday because I'm concerned. Not just because of covid. The people I'm worried about in my family are dealing with multiple health issues.
> 
> Anyhoo, she listened and started on Weightwatchers now and said she will exercise. I'm hoping she can stick to it.


Hypertension and diabetes are associated with low vitamin d levels.  Anyone with obesity would need two to three times the amount of vitamin d than a person with a normal body mass index (BMI).  

So after some time with insufficient vitamin d, diabetes developed.  Obesity reduces the chance of absorbing the vitamin d in each cell because, instead, it stays in adipose tissue not being used.  A ketogenic diet would highly likely release the vitamin d from adipose tissue but I would not recommend that now that she has diabetes.   The recommendation would be to increase vitamin d times three.  That would be well over 10,000 IU a day if it is vitamin d3.  With the condition listed, maybe even higher for a couple of months.  She would need to drink plenty of water.  Maybe she would need to reduce her calorie intake or have regular checks of blood and urine calcium levels.  If you can find a nutritionist or naturopathic physician or even chiropractor who is truly up-to-date on vitamin d, I recommend.  It can be done without them but I would recommend reading many articles on pubmed due to the high dose she would need.  Anything lower than 10,000 probably would not do much for body's need right now.  Research k2 also.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am still coughing with chest pains everyday and shortness of breath when I walk up the stairs and I have taken everything under the sun. Thanks for asking.


I believe you are taking NAC?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

mochalocks said:


> Not sure if this was posted  Here already.


Scandalous!!!
The video is probably from March and April.  Now that it is June, with all that we know, it would be scandalous to die of C19 primarily.  I believe the deaths occurring now are from bad hospitals and medical professionals refusing or made to not use the latest treatments found to work even in developing countries--in other words they are politicize treatment areas.  The other group dying of C19 are those who refused to seek help until the very end and they also have other comorbidities.   The other group did not have c19 but did not seek medical attention for whatever was going on with them until it was too late and may have acquired hospital c19 when they finally went but they died of their medical conditions not c19.  Medical professionals have to write death certificate with c19 on it even if acquired later in the hospital.


----------



## Everything Zen

OhTall1 said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Instead of sending the states test tubes, the administration sent useless, unusable unsterilized mini soda bottles.
> 
> *The Trump Administration Paid Millions for Test Tubes—and Got Unusable Mini Soda Bottles*
> *The plastic tubes supplied for coronavirus testing by Fillakit, a first-time federal contractor with a sketchy owner, don’t even fit the racks used to analyze samples.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump holds a medical testing swab near his nose as he tours Puritan Medical Products, a medical swab manufacturer, in early June.Patrick Semansky/AP
> 
> For indispensable reporting on the coronavirus crisis and more, subscribe to _Mother Jones'_ newsletters.
> _This story was published in partnership with_ ProPublica_, a nonprofit newsroom that investigates abuses of power. Sign up for_ ProPublica_’s Big Story newsletter to receive stories like this one in your inbox as soon as they are published._
> 
> Since May, the Trump administration has paid a fledgling Texas company $7.3 million for test tubes needed in tracking the spread of the coronavirus nationwide. But, instead of the standard vials, Fillakit LLC has supplied plastic tubes made for bottling soda, which state health officials say are unusable.
> 
> The state officials say that these “preforms,” which are designed to be expanded with heat and pressure into 2-liter soda bottles, don’t fit the racks used in laboratory analysis of test samples. Even if the bottles were the right size, experts say, the company’s process likely contaminated the tubes and could yield false test results. Fillakit employees, some not wearing masks, gathered the miniature soda bottles with snow shovels and dumped them into plastic bins before squirting saline into them, all in the open air, according to former employees and ProPublica’s observation of the company’s operations.
> 
> “It wasn’t even clean, let alone sterile,” said Teresa Green, a retired science teacher who worked at Fillakit’s makeshift warehouse outside of Houston for two weeks before leaving out of frustration.
> 
> The Federal Emergency Management Agency signed its first deal with Fillakit on May 7, just six days after the company was formed by an ex-telemarketer repeatedly accused of fraudulent practices over the past two decades. Fillakit has supplied a total of more than 3 million tubes, which FEMA then approved and sent to all 50 states. If the company fulfills its contractual obligation to provide 4 million tubes, it will receive a total of $10.16 million.
> 
> Officials in New York, New Jersey, Texas and New Mexico confirmed they can’t use the Fillakit tubes. Three other states told _ProPublica_ that they received Fillakit supplies and have not distributed them to testing sites. FEMA has asked health officials in several states to find an alternative use for the unfinished soda bottles.
> 
> “We are still trying to identify an alternative use,” said Janelle Fleming, a spokeswoman for the New Jersey Department of Health.
> 
> Fillakit owner Paul Wexler acknowledged that the tubes are normally used for soda bottles but otherwise declined to comment.
> 
> 
> The Fillakit deal shows the perils of the Trump administration’s frantic hiring of first-time federal contractors with little scrutiny during the pandemic. The federal government has awarded more than $2 billion to first-time contractors for work related to the coronavirus, a _ProPublica_ analysis of purchasing data shows. Many of those companies, like Fillakit, had no experience with medical supplies.
> 
> The U.S. has lagged behind many European countries in its rate of testing people for the coronavirus, partly because of supply shortages or inadequacies. Epidemiologists say testing is vital to tracking the virus and slowing transmission. In at least one state, the shipment of unusable Fillakit tubes contributed to delays in rolling out widespread testing.
> 
> “They’re the most unusable tubes I’ve ever seen,” said a top public health scientist in that state, who asked to remain anonymous to protect his job. “They’re going to sit in a warehouse and no one can use them. We won’t be able to do our full plan.”
> 
> In a written response to questions, FEMA said it inspects testing products “to ensure packaging is intact to maintain sterility; that the packing slip matches the requested product ordered, and that the vials are not leaking.” It said that “product validation” that medical supplies are effective “is reinforced at the state laboratories.”
> 
> The agency did not answer questions about the size and lack of sterilization of Fillakit’s tubes or about why it sought an alternative use for them.
> 
> Fillakit is one of more than 300 new federal contractors providing supplies related to COVID-19. A _ProPublica_ analysis last month found about 13% of total federal government spending on pandemic-related contracts went to first-time vendors. FEMA said last month that it only pays for products once they have been delivered, minimizing the risk of wasting taxpayer dollars.
> 
> “FEMA does not enter into contracts unless it has reason to believe they will be successfully executed,” it said.
> 
> Preforms, the small tubes also known in the plastics industry as “baby soda bottles” or “blanks,” have a following among elementary school science teachers and amateur scientists, but they don’t meet rigorous laboratory standards. They’re much cheaper than glass vials and can be sealed off with a soda bottle cap. When inflated with high-pressure air, the soft plastic expands to the size of a 2-liter soda bottle.
> 
> 
> The preforms arrive at Fillakit’s warehouse in a huge shipping container. The tubes are then shoveled into smaller bins. Workers add the saline solution and screw on caps. The tubes are then loosely piled in bags and sent to FEMA, which forwards them to the states. Typically, test tubes are individually packaged to guard against contamination.
> 
> Washington state, an epicenter of the first outbreak of the virus, got more than 76,000 Fillakit vials from FEMA. None can be used.
> 
> “They were packaged unusually,” said Frank Ameduri, a spokesman for the state Health Department. “Not in a way we’re used to seeing, and they were not labeled. Some of them have been sent to our lab for quality control. None of the vials will be used until we’ve identified what’s in them and that they are safe for use.”
> 
> About 140,000 Fillakit tubes are also shelved in Texas, where officials were slow to roll out testing. The number of confirmed cases in Texas has increased by more than one-third in the past two weeks, according to data gathered by The COVID Tracking Project.
> 
> “There were issues with the labeling, and they use saline rather than viral transport medium, so we have not used them for our testing efforts,” said Chris Van Deusen, a spokesman for the Texas health department.
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has only validated one solution, known as viral transport medium, as reliable in preserving the coronavirus RNA from decay or destruction by substances in the container. However, because that medium is in short supply, the FDA has also granted an emergency authorization for other products it believes can keep the virus intact for up to three days.
> 
> Fillakit has been squirting one of the alternatives into its tubes, phosphate buffered saline, which the FDA says should be placed into “a sterile glass or plastic vial.”
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Maryland-based Association of Public Health Laboratories, a membership organization that writes best practices and helps connect public health labs with government agencies, said it has heard rumblings about Fillakit’s tubes but “nothing deadly.”








*I’M TELLIN’ Y’ALL- DON’T GET THE VACCINE UNDER THIS ADMINISTRATION.*I’m not an anti-vaxxer by any means. I would probably say this with any administration for the first rollout but this one right here?! 

It’s gonna be a solid decade for the CDC and FDA to recover their reputations. I desperately wanted to work for both of them at one different points in my employment history. Doing so now could quite possibly be career suicide.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^Right!  Working for the NIH would be a dream job.  I cannot say what I want to say about any of those well know abbreviations without getting banned.   The CDC, FDA, NIH, WHO, FEMA and the likes have all lost their reputation.   I will not use them for any decision I have to make for my personal life going forward.


----------



## mochalocks

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Scandalous!!!
> The video is probably from March and April.  Now that it is June, with all that we know, it would be scandalous to die of C19 primarily.  I believe the deaths occurring now are from bad hospitals and medical professionals refusing or made to not use the latest treatments found to work even in developing countries--in other words they are politicize treatment areas.  The other group dying of C19 are those who refused to seek help until the very end and they also have other comorbidities.   The other group did not have c19 but did not seek medical attention for whatever was going on with them until it was too late and may have acquired hospital c19 when they finally went but they died of their medical conditions not c19.  Medical professionals have to write death certificate with c19 on it even if acquired later in the hospital.



yes it is from May.  Sorry I forgot to put it in the original post.


----------



## vevster

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am still coughing with chest pains everyday and shortness of breath when I walk up the stairs and I have taken everything under the sun. Thanks for asking.


You need a good functional medicine doctor. There are therapies they can assist you in. Certain things that can be nebulized etc. I’m sorry you are going through this.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I believe you are taking NAC?


I just started


----------



## meka72

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am still coughing with chest pains everyday and shortness of breath when I walk up the stairs and I have taken everything under the sun. Thanks for asking.


I must’ve missed your post about being positive for C19. I’m sorry to hear that end hope that you make a complete recovery. Do you have family/friends around who can help?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

meka72 said:


> I must’ve missed your post about being positive for C19. I’m sorry to hear that end hope that you make a complete recovery. Do you have family/friends around who can help?



my test came back negative but I have just been sick as a dog since the last week of April. It’s very strange. Every time I cough my chest hurts you can almost hear my cough is weird.


----------



## meka72

CarefreeinChicago said:


> my test came back negative but I have just been sick as a dog since the last week of April. It’s very strange. Every time I cough my chest hurts you can almost hear my cough is weird.


Do you think it’s false negative?

Feel better soon!


----------



## bubbles12345

I'm confused. I see so many people on social media hanging out with their friends with no masks on and getting close to them and hugging and having a good old time. Even the people I follow that are doctors, nurses.

Am I missing something? States open up and this is what people do.


----------



## mochalocks

bubbles12345 said:


> I'm confused. I see so many people on social media hanging out with their friends with no masks on and getting close to them and hugging and having a good old time. Even the people I follow that are doctors, nurses.
> 
> Am I missing something? States open up and this is what people do.



they don’t care.  Smh. It’s sad.


----------



## Ganjababy

Do you have oximetry monitoring? Anyone suspected of having covid should have one at home. You can get one on amazon for under $50. 





CarefreeinChicago said:


> my test came back negative but I have just been sick as a dog since the last week of April. It’s very strange. Every time I cough my chest hurts you can almost hear my cough is weird.


----------



## Ganjababy

On Saturday dh told me some of his family members told him they were coming over to visit us on Sunday to see our house and go to the beach. I was in disbelief. I asked him if they forgot about COVID-19? I told him to uninvite them stat. 

in February over 200 farm workers from Mexico came over to work in my county. They now all have COVID-19 and 3 died.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## SoniT

What the heck? What is so difficult about wearing a mask? Those are Walmart's  rules. I'm so sick of some people.


----------



## Evolving78

SoniT said:


> What the heck? What is so difficult about wearing a mask? Those are Walmart's  rules. I'm so sick of some people.


I literally run away from people in the store who don’t wear their mask properly! I let them go before me in the check out line if they don’t stand at the designated lines for social distancing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

SoniT said:


> What the heck? What is so difficult about wearing a mask? Those are Walmart's  rules. I'm so sick of some people.


It's not the difficulty, they just don't want to do it.    The kind of people who won't wear masks are in the same vein as the ones who won't wear condoms then act suprised when they end up at the doctor or friend of the court with a situation on their hands.


----------



## vevster

I had a facial yesterday.  It was fine.... if you what a great facialist in Staten Island -- black owned and operated hit me up....


----------



## vevster

Brownie said:


> @CarefreeinChicago Saw a related post of yours yesterday; wouldn’t hurt to get tested again. Saw you said that you have taken everything; garlic is supposed to help respiratory (eat couple cloves day).  Hope you feel better soon.


If she wants the confirmation, sure.  She needs treatment she has had symptoms for too long.  I hope she finds a proper doctor.......


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> *I’M TELLIN’ Y’ALL- DON’T GET THE VACCINE UNDER THIS ADMINISTRATION.*I’m not an anti-vaxxer by any means. I would probably say this with any administration for the first rollout but this one right here?!
> 
> It’s gonna be a solid decade for the CDC and FDA to recover their reputations. I desperately wanted to work for both of them at one different points in my employment history. Doing so now could quite possibly be career suicide.


I feel you. I had aspirations to work for the CDC. Maybe we could be the ones to bring back some integrity? Lol smh ..


----------



## Evolving78

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^Right!  Working for the NIH would be a dream job.  I cannot say what I want to say about any of those well know abbreviations without getting banned.   The CDC, FDA, NIH, WHO, FEMA and the likes have all lost their reputation.   I will not use them for any decision I have to make for my personal life going forward.


I considered WHO too.  This is just awful. Like not just scary, but hurtful.  The world is in desperate need.. where is the humanity!?!


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


> It's not the difficulty, they just don't want to do it.    The kind of people who won't wear masks are in the same vein as the ones who won't wear condoms then act suprised when they end up at the doctor or friend of the court with a situation on their hands.


And it’s so many people that don’t want to.  Like we really get a visual aid of how people think and feel about certain things.  I wanna say so much more.  This really has me in my feelings about life, relationships, my career goals, my family. 

this is like the Walking Dead! Can’t trust people, always looking for gas and supplies, zombies trying to infect you or just be downright disruptive.


----------



## Reinventing21

I think the way to get more people on board is to stress the awful persistent symptoms and complications that linger indefinitely even after one has supposedly conquered covid.

Since people are not literally dropping dead in the streets every other second, it is hard for too many to grasp the potentially longer term severity of this disease. Right now they are mentally burned out over it and since the death numbers aren't in the millions, too many rest easy on the idea that they won't get it and if they do, they won't die.

When the experts report a huge number of those who got the virus while stating a significantly lower number of deaths PLUS underreporting  the lasting havoc on the body, people are lulled into false sense of security.

However, this thing seems to possibly be able lay dormant in the body waiting for its  chance to strike more than one time. What happens when fall/winter/lack of sun/flu season and people are at most risk with weakened immune systems?

But they know this. Officials have decided it is worth the price  if they can keep the economy going a bit longer. (So the rich have more time to get their stuff in order).


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Reinventing21 said:


> *I think the way to get more people on board is to stress the awful persistent symptoms and complications that linger indefinitely even after one has supposedly conquered covid*.
> 
> Since people are not literally dropping dead in the streets every other second, it is hard for too many to grasp the potentially longer term severity of this disease. Right now they are mentally burned out over it and since the death numbers aren't in the millions, too many rest easy on the idea that they won't get it and if they do, they won't die.
> 
> When the experts report a huge number of those who got the virus while stating a significantly lower number of deaths PLUS underreporting the lasting havoc on the body, people are lulled into false sense of security.
> 
> However, this thing seems to possibly be able lay dormant in the body waiting for its chance to strike more than one time. What happens when fall/winter/lack of sun/flu season and people are at most risk with weakened immune systems?
> 
> But they know this. Officials have decided it is worth the price  if they can keep the economy going a bit longer. (So the rich have more time to get their stuff in order).



Speaking of which... every time I read one of these articles I'm like "oh hell naw" when I see people out here like whatever. I ran across this one earlier this afternoon.

What They Don't Tell You About Surviving COVID: https://www.chron.com/news/medical/...EHF4gwsrkghYkWpyCyE0tsP3fxiZwS2HZT7lG6wbGkoME

I'm so good on catching this and am taking every precaution I can. The kidney failure, strokes, lung replacements. Naw.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Phase 4?! All the best to Chicago!

*Chicago Reopening: Phase 4 of reopening for city set for Friday, Mayor Lightfoot says*

CHICAGO (WLS) -- Mayor Lori Lightfoot has announced Monday that Chicago is on track to move into Phase 4 of reopening on Friday along with the rest of Illinois.

Phase 4 will allow additional business to reopen with limited capacities and COVID-19 safeguards.

Indoor seating at restaurants, museums and zoos, performance venues and summer camps will all be allowed to reopen in Phase 4. Restaurants will be limited to 25 percent capacity for indoor dining.

Residents are asked to continue to follow social distancing and wear a face mask as well as limiting gatherings to less than 50 people for indoor events and 100 people for outdoor events.

"The service and sacrifice made by Chicagoans from every corner of our city and every walk of life has allowed us to safely reach the point where we are now," said Mayor Lightfoot. "It includes the incredible work done by our healthcare professionals, first responders, and essential workers who have cared for our residents and kept our city running. Everything we've done to meet this moment has been the direct result of the hard work and sacrifice of our residents, which has not only saved the lives of thousands of Chicagoans over these past three months, but also helped lay the groundwork for the transformative recovery that will follow.

The city has released industry-specific guidelines for reopening businesses, which are available at chicago.gov/reopening.

Officials said Chicago can move into the next phase as the city has reached its goal of fewer than 200 new COVID-19 cases per day. The current 7-day average is at 167 new cases per day.

"The data continue to show that we're making progress and we'll be ready to move into phase four later this week," said CDPH Commissioner Allison Arwady, M.D. "However, we still have a lot of COVID-19 cases here in Chicago; we're just now moving from a high-risk to a medium-high-risk city for COVID-19 spread, based on our numbers, and we need to move ahead cautiously. I can't emphasize enough the need for people and businesses to continue to abide by the public health guidance so we can avoid the spike in cases we're seeing in other cities and states that re-opened before us."

On Monday, the Lakefront Trail and The 606 Trail both reopened with COVID-19 restrictions.

https://abc7chicago.com/reopening-illinois-chicago-phase-4-il/6259750/


----------



## Everything Zen

Evolving78 said:


> I feel you. I had aspirations to work for the CDC. Maybe we could be the ones to bring back some integrity? Lol smh ..



Nope my days of playing super save a h are over.  
CDC money ain’t worth alladat.

FDA- I’d do a five year bid so I could get my spot in big Pharma C-suite or to round out my consulting experience.


----------



## SoniT

Wow, Chicago is going to phase 4. We're just getting to Phase 2. I'm not even ready to do some of the things that are in Phase 2. I went inside Target for the first time in months and it was overwhelming. It was very busy. Thankfully everyone had on masks but there were still too many people for me.


----------



## Evolving78

SoniT said:


> Wow, Chicago is going to phase 4. We're just getting to Phase 2. I'm not even ready to do some of the things that are in Phase 2. I went inside Target for the first time in months and it was overwhelming. It was very busy. Thankfully everyone had on masks but there were still too many people for me.


I’m not doing none of that. Maybe next summer..


----------



## Nay

mochalocks said:


> Not sure if this was posted  Here already.


That was sad.  I wish all of the people who don't take this seriously would watch that and stop being so foolish and selfish.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Covid antibody testing offered for Red Cross blood donors


I went they told me they were not testing for antibodies. After making sure, I walked out.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

vevster said:


> I went they told me they were not testing for antibodies. After making sure, I walked out.



Interesting. They’re definitely advertising for all donations according to their website. May want to contact corporate.

https://www.redcross.org/


----------



## Peppermynt

@vevster Did you try Labcorp? They are doing antibody testing for the general public if they are in your area. I had one done last Friday and had the results on Saturday. (Sadly  I have no antibodies so whatever I caught back in January wasn’t a form of covid.)


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Interesting. They’re definitely advertising for all donations according to their website. May want to contact corporate.
> 
> https://www.redcross.org/


They aren’t doing it in NY. They fixed the link.


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> @vevster Did you try Labcorp? They are doing antibody testing for the general public if they are in your area. I had one done last Friday and had the results on Saturday. (Sadly  I have no antibodies so whatever I caught back in January wasn’t a form of covid.)


I want a FREE test. No insurance scams.


----------



## Evolving78

Nay said:


> That was sad.  I wish all of the people who don't take this seriously would watch that and stop being so foolish and selfish.


I read if EMTs cannot resuscitate you on the way to the hospital , the hospital will not admit the patient. The patient is going straight to the morgue


----------



## mochalocks

Nay said:


> That was sad.  I wish all of the people who don't take this seriously would watch that and stop being so foolish and selfish.


Exactly.   I wish some people would take this seriously too.


----------



## Reinventing21

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Speaking of which... every time I read one of these articles I'm like "oh hell naw" when I see people out here like whatever. I ran across this one earlier this afternoon.
> 
> What They Don't Tell You About Surviving COVID: https://www.chron.com/news/medical/...EHF4gwsrkghYkWpyCyE0tsP3fxiZwS2HZT7lG6wbGkoME
> 
> I'm so good on catching this and am taking every precaution I can. The kidney failure, strokes, lung replacements. Naw.




Exactly. That is the awful truth info people need to get it through their heads that this is not 'just the flu'.

We need to prepare for fall/winter.


----------



## Evolving78

Reinventing21 said:


> Exactly. That is the awful truth info people need to get it through their heads that this is not 'just the flu'.
> 
> We need to prepare for fall/winter.


I think my kids will be homeschooled this coming school year. I pray they will continue with e-learning for the safety of everyone in my community.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> @vevster Did you try Labcorp? They are doing antibody testing for the general public if they are in your area. I had one done last Friday and had the results on Saturday. (Sadly  I have no antibodies so whatever I caught back in January wasn’t a form of covid.)


Some are saying COVID antibodies disappear after a while.


----------



## Reinventing21

vevster said:


> Some are saying COVID antibodies disappear after a while.




That is what I thought I remembered reading, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Reinventing21

Evolving78 said:


> I think my kids will be homeschooled this coming school year. I pray they will continue with e-learning for the safety of everyone in my community.



I am truly scared about that. I just do not see school being able to return to the way it was, yet I have not heard any real plan on what schools are going to do.  To get ahead of this thing or erradicate it, we have to take some drastic measures that are going to require global cooperation. But we can' t even get people to temporarily wear a mask...


----------



## awhyley

Evolving78 said:


> I read if EMTs cannot resuscitate you on the way to the hospital , the hospital will not admit the patient. The patient is going straight to the morgue



For some reason, I thought that's how it always was, dead on arrival ---> Morgue?


----------



## Kurlee

Reinventing21 said:


> I think the way to get more people on board is to stress the awful persistent symptoms and complications that linger indefinitely even after one has supposedly conquered covid.
> 
> Since people are not literally dropping dead in the streets every other second, it is hard for too many to grasp the potentially longer term severity of this disease. Right now they are mentally burned out over it and since the death numbers aren't in the millions, too many rest easy on the idea that they won't get it and if they do, they won't die.
> 
> When the experts report a huge number of those who got the virus while stating a significantly lower number of deaths PLUS underreporting  the lasting havoc on the body, *people are lulled into false sense of security.*
> 
> However, this thing seems to possibly be able lay dormant in the body waiting for its  chance to strike more than one time. What happens when fall/winter/lack of sun/flu season and people are at most risk with weakened immune systems?
> 
> But they know this. Officials have decided it is worth the price  if they can keep the economy going a bit longer. (So the rich have more time to get their stuff in order).


I truly believe this!


----------



## awhyley

Evolving78 said:


> I think my kids will be homeschooled this coming school year. I pray they will continue with e-learning for the safety of everyone in my community.



So I'm guessing it's PJ's for your kids.


----------



## Shimmie

awhyley said:


> So I'm guessing it's PJ's for your kids.
> 
> View attachment 460543


Cute    It's a whole new world


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: Air Conditioners



https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/a...-to-shop-inside-a-store-with-air-conditioning

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...-conditioners-coronavirus-risks/#.XvHtQR4pAwA


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Check your hand sanitizers.


----------



## Evolving78

awhyley said:


> So I'm guessing it's PJ's for your kids.
> 
> View attachment 460543


I was just thinking about that too!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Check your hand sanitizers.


I fear there will be similar problems coming out in the future about the companies suddenly "helping" but really here to make a quick cheap product for the money.  The problem is especially noted for companies outside the USA (for example,  China) but surprisingly there are some scams made-in- U.S. companies, too.


----------



## vevster

Every time I go into the office there are some new Covid 19 preventative goodies.  Today, alcohol wipes, I'm not mad at it.


----------



## Ganjababy

Not everywhere. Most places they still need to take the patient to ER for dr to call it or call it in to a doctor. Unless it’s very obvious. But that’s changing with covid-19. I don’t think it’s a good thing. I want a doctor to pronounce me dead. Unless it’s very obvious I’m dead. Like rigor mortis or decapitation lol



awhyley said:


> For some reason, I thought that's how it always was, dead on arrival ---> Morgue?


----------



## discodumpling

If you are asymptomatic and you've been walking around like everyone else and you get tested and you find out you have the Rona. What is the point of quarantining? How long does one remain asymptomatic? Will they quarantine until they show no signs of the virus through additional testing? How long does it take the virus to run through you? 
Just trying to understand this whole asymptomatic phenomenon.


----------



## Shimmie

discodumpling said:


> If you are asymptomatic and you've been walking around like everyone else and you get tested and you find out you have the Rona. *What is the point of quarantining?* How long does one remain asymptomatic? Will they quarantine until they show no signs of the virus through additional testing? How long does it take the virus to run through you?
> Just trying to understand this whole asymptomatic phenomenon.



The purpose of quarantine is to keep it from spreading further, especially to those most vulnerable.   The duration is per an individual's personal health.   

 I don't mind being quarantined, so many folks have such nasty habits long before 'Rona' trespassed into our lives. I have my own planet away from all of them.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Shimmie said:


> The purpose of quarantine is to keep it from spreading further, especially to those most vulnerable.   The duration is per an individual's personal health.
> 
> I don't mind being quarantined, so many folks have such nasty habits long before 'Rona' trespassed into our lives. I have my own planet away from all of them.


The at-risk population most definitely should take higher precautions.  Anyone with a weak immune system including the elderly should isolate themselves.  I want to understand why Cuomo mandated that elderly people with C19 in nursing homes stay and therefore put the most vulnerable population at risk of severe illness and death.  That was obviously a death sentence.


----------



## dicapr

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The at-risk population most definitely should take higher precautions.  Anyone with a weak immune system including the elderly should isolate themselves.  I want to understand why Cuomo mandated that elderly people with C19 in nursing homes stay and therefore put the most vulnerable population at risk of severe illness and death.  That was obviously a death sentence.



It’s my understanding  that there just weren’t enough rooms in the hospitals. That’s what quarantine has always been about.  There is a finite amount of space for the sick. That’s why only the sickest of the sick were being admitted and why there were so many “presumptive” cases and a jump in at home deaths at that time. 

If it didn’t look like  you needed life saving measures immediately you were to go home and isolate in a room to save space for the sickest.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

dicapr said:


> It’s my understanding  that there just weren’t enough rooms in the hospitals. That’s what quarantine has always been about.  There is a finite amount of space for the sick. That’s why only the sickest of the sick were being admitted and why there were so many “presumptive” cases and a jump in at home deaths at that time.
> 
> If it didn’t look like  you needed life saving measures immediately you were to go home and isolate in a room to save space for the sickest.





Spoiler: Warning



Nursing homes deaths made up a large percentage of deaths.  People could have been sent elsewhere.  The elderly was most at risk.  In an unusual crisis you utilize everything to save a life including other cities and states--not give up and call it quarantine.

It made more sense to give the elderly who tested positive hydroxychloroquine rather than wait for them to develop symptoms and eventually die.


----------



## Shimmie

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: Warning
> 
> 
> 
> Nursing homes deaths made up a large percentage of deaths.  People could have been sent elsewhere.  The elderly was most at risk.  In an unusual crisis you utilize everything to save a life including other cities and states--not give up and call it quarantine.
> 
> It made more sense to give the elderly who tested positive hydroxychloroquine rather than wait for them to develop symptoms and eventually die.





Spoiler



Sounds like Genocide...


----------



## dicapr

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: Warning
> 
> 
> 
> Nursing homes deaths made up a large percentage of deaths.  People could have been sent elsewhere.  The elderly was most at risk.  In an unusual crisis you utilize everything to save a life including other cities and states--not give up and call it quarantine.
> 
> It made more sense to give the elderly who tested positive hydroxychloroquine rather than wait for them to develop symptoms and eventually die.


Sent where?  They needed medical care and nursing homes give care.

And despite what the Idiot in Cheif said that drug is not and something you want to be taking if you don’t have to. I’ve taken it for autoimmune issues and I would not recommend it to anyone. You feel awful, have constant nausea, dizziness, and it can cause muscle cramps and blindness.

I mean they had tents and a medical ship trying to keep up with the sick. Where were they supposed to send them? Out of state?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

More in Florida news  

This is the scientist/whistleblower who got fired after refusing to alter the numbers in the COVID dashboard she created


----------



## Peppermynt

sunshinebeautiful said:


> More in Florida news
> 
> This is the scientist/whistleblower who got fired after refusing to alter the numbers in the COVID dashboard she created



This is so incredibly surreal. They really don't care that people are dying of this. I honestly cannot believe that lives mean so little to so many in power. 

On top of everything else I have going on in real life (and spoiler alert, my life right now is a complete mess) I am truly shocked. I'm ready to throw 2020 away entirely. Can someone wake me on Jan 1, 2021?


----------



## awhyley

Wow, this is too disturbing.  They might as well just be honest and state that they can't afford to keep the place closed down any longer rather than deleting the numbers.  They're looking like bigger clowns than they already are.


----------



## UmSumayyah

I wonder how much infections will increase.


How high could a second wave in the Fall be if it runs rampant over the next few months?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

The information is so conflicting now.  I don't know how media can keep the stories straight.  It's almost like a game now. Smh


----------



## meka72

I hope things improve for you sis. 



Peppermynt said:


> This is so incredibly surreal. They really don't care that people are dying of this. I honestly cannot believe that lives mean so little to so many in power.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: Question 



I think I should create a poll on this question?
I want to know how would you feel if right now at this very moment you tested positive for C19?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> More in Florida news
> 
> This is the scientist/whistleblower who got fired after refusing to alter the numbers in the COVID dashboard she created





Spoiler: Secret



We worked for the same agency....she was at HQ and I'm with the local divisions. I got word of this too. She is legit y'all. Its getting ugly in FL. We still don't know if we want to send our 1st grader to school at this point. The city where me and Rebekah live just mandated masks starting midnight tonight. Floridians are antsy. They usually do better than this but people are literally blowing common sense to the wind. Plus her numbers are accurate. The stuff Florida puts out right now is bogus. Period


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

UmSumayyah said:


> *I wonder how much infections will increase.*
> 
> 
> How high could a second wave in the Fall be if it runs rampant over the next few months?


You'll never have an accurate number because they keep lying. But these things go up exponentially before they peter out. That takes 18-24 months AFTER your first real outbreak.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> I feel you. I had aspirations to work for the CDC. Maybe we could be the ones to bring back some integrity? Lol smh ..


Wait for the right administration. If they don't break it up altogether.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Another thing about Florida....

Dozens of restaurants in my city opened up with Phase 1 a week or so ago are already closed. 10 since last Friday.


----------



## Evolving78

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: Question
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should create a poll on this question?
> I want to know how would you feel if right now at this very moment you tested positive for C19?


I would be scared! It’s literally just me and my children. Plus two of my children have respiratory issues. Who would take care of my babies?!? Who would take care of me? That’s why it makes me so angry and frustrated with people that are being reckless. I know what it’s like for my kids to catch something and end up in the ER because of it and how much time I had to take off from work to the point it was one of the main reasons I left my job to be a SAHM. I literally used up all of my time! Now I’m desperately trying to hurry up and finish my education and certifications, so I can have a job that will allow me to be at home. My oldest children are teens now, so that’s a plus.


----------



## OhTall1

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Another thing about Florida....
> 
> Dozens of restaurants in my city opened up with Phase 1 a week or so ago are already closed. 10 since last Friday.


Closed permanently and out of business or temporarily due to employee cases of COVID?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

OhTall1 said:


> Closed permanently and out of business or temporarily due to employee cases of COVID?


2 shuttered permanently. The rest are temporary. Likely for 2  weeks. But they were barely OPEN for 2 weeks.


----------



## vevster

Snipp cnn won’t let me link


----------



## Everything Zen

dicapr said:


> Sent where?  They needed medical care and nursing homes give care.
> 
> And despite what the Idiot in Cheif said that drug is not and something you want to be taking if you don’t have to. I’ve taken it for autoimmune issues and I would not recommend it to anyone. You feel awful, have constant nausea, dizziness, and it can cause muscle cramps and blindness.
> 
> I mean they had tents and a medical ship trying to keep up with the sick. Where were they supposed to send them? Out of state?



Exactly.

Now I understand why the doc I worked with got irritated when the non compliant oncology patients came in without appointments demanding to be seen- even for our clinical trials. She said - “This ain’t a McDonald’s drive through.”

The American healthcare system has been stressed for years with warning signs of cracks and fissures and now we’re seeing a real breach. Doctors with god complexes are getting to play god for real when these ERs are backed up to the curb and have to live with the decisions they make over who even gets the chance to live or die. Word on the street is it ain’t cute.


----------



## dancinstallion

Well I came back to Houston just in time for us to be the new epicenter.


My niece and her mom were in Florida a week and a half ago and she said nobody had on masks, that people didnt care in Florida. People were going about their regular lives. Also her mom spiked a fever a few days ago and pink eye. I am hearing pink eye may be a sign in some cases.


----------



## mochalocks

dancinstallion said:


> Well I came back to Houston just in time for us to be the new epicenter.
> 
> 
> My niece and her mom were in Florida a week and a half ago and she said nobody had on masks, that people didnt care in Florida. People were going about their regular lives. Also her mom spiked a fever a few days ago and pink eye. I am hearing pink eye may be a sign in some cases.


 
Pink eye??

Oh man.


----------



## Ganjababy

I would be relieved. Not that I’m trying to catch it but all the stress of not trying to catch it would be over. That’s if I had antibodies. If it appears I still had it I would get me a sats monitor with an alarm and set it at 95% and pray. 





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: Question
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should create a poll on this question?
> I want to know how would you feel if right now at this very moment you tested positive for C19?


----------



## Ganjababy

Yes. This disease is crazy. Never seen anything like it. 





mochalocks said:


> Pink eye??
> 
> Oh man.


----------



## Kanky

So it looks like Americans probably won’t be allowed into the EU because we have the plague here. Also can’t go to Hawaii from the mainland without a two week quarantine.


----------



## lavaflow99

Kanky said:


> So it looks like Americans probably won’t be allowed into the EU because we have the plague here. Also can’t go to Hawaii from the mainland without a two week quarantine.



Which makes perfect sense to me.  The US has shows an inability to gain control of the virus unlike all those European and African countries so ain't no way I would allow anyone from the USA into my country.


----------



## dancinstallion

mochalocks said:


> Pink eye??
> 
> Oh man.



Yes, my coworker in Houston caught Covid and her husband caught it. She said her youngest son had no symptoms besides pink eye that went away after about a week. My coworker only had covid for about 2 weeks. Her husband had it for 3 weeks.


----------



## gn1g

some folks catch it and sail thru it in flying colors.  And some folks with no underlying conditions have a horrible time with the disease.


----------



## gn1g

I was talking to an RN about it and she said it is designed to kill, period. 

she said it makes the blood very thick and could/should've been called a blood disease.  What they are calling recovered is awful, people are leaving the hosiptal with bags of meds and oxygen tanks.  The virus attacks all of the organs and people are going thru several rounds of it. so it might be a breeze now but could flare up later and be much worse.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: Fear-mongering



I wonder what are some of the explanations for the spike.  To me, it seems things were scary with deaths in March and April.  It seems so different now.  To me, it seems people are getting positive testing without the major consequences as the beginning of the pandemic.  It is so hard to get reliable information from the media.  We know a little more about C19.  Hospitals not running on politics are better able to treat those who develop serious illness.  I believe the stress is hurting the health of people now.  The presentation by media and government is strange and making no sense.


----------



## Shimmie

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Spoiler: Fear-mongering
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what are some of the explanations for the spike.  To me, it seems things were scary with deaths in March and April.  It seems so different now.  To me, it seems people are getting positive testing without the major consequences as the beginning of the pandemic.  It is so hard to get reliable information from the media.  We know a little more about C19.  Hospitals not running on politics are better able to treat those who develop serious illness.  I believe the stress is hurting the health of people now.  The presentation by media and government is strange and making no sense.





Spoiler: Point of View



The media is making their bread and butter, lined with gold,  with all of the 'fear' tactics.    I'm in no way minimizing the seriousness of COVID19.   But the media knows how to 'stir the pot' even when there's nothing in it to stir. 

Again... I'm not minimizing Covid...not at all, nor the necessary precautions.  It's most definitely a serious matter.   My family and I are taking 'ALL' of the precautions.   We're not playing games with it, just as we don't play games with other health issues.    But the media is making serious 'bank' by adding to the stress and fear.  Shame on them... banking upon human's well being.


----------



## mochalocks

dancinstallion said:


> Yes, my coworker in Houston caught Covid and her husband caught it. She said her youngest son had no symptoms besides pink eye that went away after about a week. My coworker only had covid for about 2 weeks. Her husband had it for 3 weeks.




Oh my. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## mochalocks

Ganjababy said:


> Yes. This disease is crazy. Never seen anything like it.



Yes. This is sad, and people are not taking this seriously at all.


----------



## meka72

2/ His name was Lucas Rensko and he showed up in a warehouse where there were other “Taskers” earning about $20/hr ripping Chinese masks out of plastic bags and stuffing them into new ones that were identical but for one potentially deadly difference …

3/ The old packages were labeled in all caps “MEDICAL USE PROHIBITED.” The new bags didn’t have that warning.

BeforeAfter 


4/ Medical workers’ best defense against a virus that ravages the body with horrifying complexity is a simple, but trustworthy, mask. But many thousands of these repackaged ones were potentially making their way into the Texas supply. Here's the warehouse: 


6/ These are labeled AYM-KN95. Early on the FDA approved these for use in healthcare settings. But they were taken off the list in May. They’re nowhere near the 95% effective required - tested as low as 39% in CDC tests …

7/ More curious was a screenshot Rivera posted of a $2k payment from “BM.” One of his Facebook friends noted “looks like code for a drug deal.” 


8/ So I pulled out my phone and looked for him on Venmo and was delighted to see all his transactions were public.

Someone named Brennan Mulligan was paying him and others on Venmo to repackage masks. Check it out … 




9/ Turns out Mulligan is a successful San Francisco tech/apparel businessman. He runs SKYOU, whose 3D design software lets people customize apparel that ships directly from China …

10/ Makes sense, I thought. As I found in this story, a lot of apparel and textile businesses used China connections to make their way into the mask market. propublica.org/article/the-se…
11/ That “131 boxes to TDEM” is delivery of KN95s to the Texas Division of Emergency Management, Texas’ FEMA, which supplies to hospitals inundated with patients. As you can see … Texas is in trouble. 


12/ Rivera and I talked on the phone at length. He agreed to meet in person but then cut off contact as my questions became more uncomfortable. Here’s some of what he told me …

13/ Mulligan had hired him through TaskRabitt to pick up masks arriving in Texas airports via Southwest Cargo jet. Some he delivered to TDEM, others needed to be repackaged.

14/ Rivera spoke as if it was just common sense. They needed to take MEDICAL USE PROHIBITED off the package so Texas could accept the masks. It’s not a big deal, he said, because Texas will inspect the masks. He said it was just red tape.

15/ As our conversations progressed, Rivera started to worry that maybe this wasn’t such a good idea. He was desperate, he said. His main income - doing jobs via TaskRabbit - had dried up because of the pandemic.

16/ That’s when Rivera mentioned he and Mulligan had been contacted by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security.

“His analogy was you’re telling somebody you have a Ferrari but you’re selling a Honda,” Rivera said.

17/ “Are you worried you were complicit in a crime?” I asked

“The more we talk about it, yes,” he said.

Before he hung up and cut off communication, he added: “I’m not the brains of the operation, and I’m definitely not the wallet for it.”

18/ The wallet was Mulligan, who didn’t respond to my calls but sent some brief emails. He blamed the FDA’s flip-flopping on chinese masks and onerous Chinese customs regulations.

19/ He couldn’t get the masks out of China without the non-medical disclaimer, he explained. And the Texas emergency agency would reject anything that had the disclaimer.

20/ He and other mask brokers told me they shipped all these masks in after the FDA cleared a bunch of KN95s, but before they could sell them the FDA kicked a bunch of manufacturers off the list.

21/ So “the only solution,” he said, was to repackage masks. But problem was - the masks he was repackaging weren’t on the FDA’s list of masks OK’d for emergency use. Mulligan says he broke no U.S. laws.

22/ I told TDEM what I had learned and they confirmed Mulligan and Rivera had tried to sell the poor quality masks and Texas rejected them. TDEM’s vetting is really good, a spokesperson said.

23/ Mulligan tried to sell them to another guy, who was trying to sell masks to hospitals in Illinois, but the buyer told me he walked away when he learned they’d been repackaged.

24/ So Mulligan is stuck where a lot of opportunistic mask brokers are - with tons of sub-par masks that governments can’t and shouldn’t buy.

25/ Oh, yeah, and that Homeland Security investigation? The agency said it’s real, but the statement also reads like the law enforcement equivalent of ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. 


26/ There’s a lot more detail in the story, some funny anecdotes and whatnot. I hope you’ll read it. propublica.org/article/he-rem…
27/ If you know more about PPE brokers and investors, shoot me a note: [email protected]

28/ and if you want to get our next big stories, sign up for propublica’s Big Story newsletter: go.propublica.org/bigstory-social
PS - it remains a mess out here in the Wild West of PPE trading - companies pooping up overnight, untested, some whose owners have questionable backgrounds. Federal agencies say they’re vetting these companies but we’ve found a ton of problems
https://www.propublica.org/article/...eapons-dealer-operating-out-of-someones-house


----------



## metro_qt

lavaflow99 said:


> Which makes perfect sense to me.  The US has shows an inability to gain control of the virus unlike all those European and African countries so ain't no way I would allow anyone from the USA into my country.


I believe our border opens July 21st.
:/


----------



## lavaflow99

metro_qt said:


> I believe our border opens July 21st.
> :/



To the USA?
  so sorry.....


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Wishing everyone well in health.  I am hoping someone will pull through who has been on vent in NYC.  The hope was that the person did not have to use it but the hospital felt it was needed.  The goal is to see how the person does without it in a day or two. 

It's a bad feeling when you feel you cannot help.  I like to encourage the use of vitamin D3 before one becomes sick because you never know how much it can help in times like these.

The treatment protocol in NYC is _bothering_ me (I wanted to say something else).


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

> I found this article that states part of the high mortality rate was due to having inexperienced medical staff that was needed at the early months in the pandemic.   Now that things are calmer, patients are staying in ICU.
> 
> So that also answered a question I had with states reporting ICU beds availability.   We know ICU is usually a small unit in a hospital and just reporting on them will make it seem like a hospital is full when near the beginning other parts of hospitals were closed.  I thought just counting ICU will give a false sense of  hospital status.  Now I understand it is better to just count them because you want to assume every patient with C19 will need ICU.  Plus you want someone who is very familiar with the equipment in ICU.  In the beginning it was so bad.   Sorry to say but there were people who pretty much did not know what they were doing but made to feel like a hero.  I guess that was understandable then but definitely not now.


____________________________________________
New Evidence Suggests COVID-19 Patients On Ventilators Usually Survive

May 15, 20201:45 PM ET

JON HAMILTON

COVID-19 has given ventilators an undeservedly bad reputation, says Dr. Colin Cooke, an associate professor of medicine in the division of pulmonary and critical care at the University of Michigan.

"It's always disheartening to know that some people are out there saying if you end up on a ventilator it's a death sentence, which is not what we are experiencing — and I don't think it's what the data are showing," Cooke says.

Early reports from China, the United Kingdom and Seattle found mortality rates as high as 90% among patients on ventilators. And more recently, a study of some New York hospitals seemed to show a mortality rate of 88%.

But Cooke and others say the New York figure was misleading because the analysis included only patients who had either died or been discharged. "So folks who were actually in the midst of fighting their illness were not being included in the statistic of patients who were still alive," he says.

Those patients made up more than half of all the people in the study.

And Cooke suspects that many of them will survive.

"We think that mortality for folks that end up on the ventilator with [COVID-19] is going to end up being somewhere between probably 25% up to maybe 50%," Cooke says.

Scary, but hardly a death sentence.

There's also some encouraging news from a New York health system that cares for people with risk factors that make them much more likely to die from COVID-19

Montefiore Health System in the Bronx serves a low-income population with high rates of diabetes, obesity and other health problems. And in April, it faced an onslaught of sick people with COVID-19.

"The number of patients with critical care needs was more than triple the normal levels," says Dr. Michelle Ng Gong, chief of critical care medicine at Montefiore and a professor at the Albert Einstein College of Medicine.

To cope, regular hospital wards became intensive care units, critical care teams worked extra shifts, and heart doctors found themselves caring for lung patients.

Weeks later, it's still too soon to calculate mortality rates precisely, Gong says. "We still have a large number of patients on mechanical ventilation in our intensive care unit," she says. "So the outcomes of those patients is still uncertain."

But Gong adds that when it comes to COVID-19 patients on ventilators, "We win more than we lose."

That's especially good news coming from a city where hospitals faced so many challenges, says Dr. Todd Rice, who directs the medical intensive care unit at Vanderbilt University Medical Center in Nashville, Tenn.

"They were having to care for patients in makeshift ICUs [with] doctors who weren't their normal ICU doctors," Rice says. "That probably results in some worse outcomes."

So far, Vanderbilt has been able to keep COVID-19 patients on ventilators in existing ICUs with experienced intensive care teams, Rice says. And the mortality rate "is in the mid-to-high 20% range," he says.

That's only a bit higher than the death rate for patients placed on ventilators with severe lung infections unrelated to the coronavirus.

*And, like many other intensive care specialists, Rice says he thinks COVID-19 will turn out to be less deadly than the early numbers suggested.

"I think overall these mortality rates are going to be higher than we're used to seeing but not dramatically higher," he says.*

Preliminary data from Emory University in Atlanta support that prediction.

The mortality rate among 165 COVID-19 patients placed on a ventilator at Emory was just under 30%. And unlike the New York study, only a few patients were still on a ventilator when the data were collected.

Factors that may have kept death rates low include careful planning and no shortages of equipment or personnel, says Dr. Craig Coopersmith, who directs the critical care center at Emory. But the care largely followed existing protocols for patients with life-threatening lung infections, he says.

"There is no secret magic that can't be replicated in other places," Coopersmith says. "And I do believe that we will see a global trend toward better outcomes on the ventilator and in the intensive care unit."

*Also, intensive care doctors say ICU teams are becoming more skilled at treating COVID-19 patients as they gain experience with the disease. For example, they are doing more to prevent dangerous blood clots from forming.

That means COVID-19 mortality rates in ICUs are likely to decrease over time, Coopersmith says.

"It's still going to be a devastating disease," he says, "but a more manageable devastating disease."*
￼


----------



## CurlyNiquee

*This chart shows the link between restaurant spending and new cases of coronavirus*
PUBLISHED FRI, JUN 26 20209:04 AM EDT UPDATED AN HOUR AGO

KEY POINTS

JPMorgan analyzed data from 30 million Chase cardholders and Johns Hopkins University’s case tracker and found that higher restaurant spending in a state predicted a rise in new infections there three weeks later.
In-person restaurant spending was “particularly predictive.”
Conversely, higher spending at supermarkets predicted a slower spread of the virus.







Source: JPMorgan
___________

Higher restaurant spending appears to be linked to a faster spread of the coronavirus, according to a JPMorgan study.

Analyst Jesse Edgerton analyzed data from 30 million Chase credit and debit cardholders and from Johns Hopkins University’s case tracker. He found that increased restaurant spending in a state predicted a rise in new infections there three weeks later.

He also said restaurant spending was the strongest predictor across all categories of card spending.

The United States set a record for the single highest day of new infections on Wednesday. States in the South and West, including California, Texas and Florida, are seeing a surge of new cases and hospitalizations related to the virus.

According to the research note, Louisiana, West Virginia and Arizona showed the smallest relative declines in restaurant spending by Chase cardholders compared with the year-earlier period, while the District of Columbia and Massachusetts saw the sharpest drops.

Edgerton said in-person restaurant spending was “particularly predictive.”

The NPD Group found that transactions for the week ended June 14 were still improving at full-service chain restaurants in Arizona, California and Florida, even as those states reported spikes in new cases. The full-service segment was hardest hit by dining room closures and has taken the longest to recover.


The National Restaurant Association said in a statement that it shares the nation’s concern over rising Covid-19 cases.

“It is irresponsible to pin the rise on a single industry,” the trade group said in a statement to CNBC. “Restaurants have historically operated with highly regulated safety protocols based on the FDA’s Food Code and now have taken new steps to meet social distancing guidelines required by state and federal officials. We all have responsibility for wearing masks, washing hands, and social distancing.”

Edgerton also gave the caveat that the states that are now seeing a surge in new infections share other factors outside of higher restaurant spending.

Conversely, higher spending at supermarkets predicts a slower spread of the virus, which could indicate that states that buy more groceries are more mindful of social distancing measures.

“For example, as of three weeks ago, supermarket spending was up 20% or more from last year’s levels in New York and New Jersey, while it was up less than 10% in Texas and Arizona,” Edgerton said.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## awhyley

lavaflow99 said:


> To the USA?
> so sorry.....



They have time.  There's three weeks there in order for the US to turn it around.  
The Bahamas opens for visitors on Wednesday (Jul 01).


----------



## UmSumayyah

I wouldn't care if I tested positive.

I was already low-risk and I spent the last three months increasing my health and fitness.  I'm healthier now than I was in March


----------



## lavaflow99

awhyley said:


> They have time.  There's three weeks there in order for the US to turn it around.
> The Bahamas opens for visitors on Wednesday (Jul 01).



For the USA?  To turn it around?  In three weeks?


----------



## NaturalEnigma

I have a coworker who is hanging out with friends, going to restaurants, having get togethers at her house, going to graduations without masks! Every time I see her on Facebook she is in a group photo. She has really bad allergies/sinus infections that gives her coughs, trouble breathing and requires antibiotics. She has a really bad cough now and I’m wondering if it’s Corona Virus. She said she went to the doctor for the sinus infection but I’m worried about her. I don’t want to sound like I’m chastising her.


----------



## Shimmie

lavaflow99 said:


> For the USA?  To turn it around?  In three weeks?


I'm laughing at your 'memes'...     Hilarious


----------



## SoniT

NaturalEnigma said:


> I have a coworker who is hanging out with friends, going to restaurants, having get togethers at her house, going to graduations without masks! Every time I see her on Facebook she is in a group photo. She has really bad allergies/sinus infections that gives her coughs, trouble breathing and requires antibiotics. She has a really bad cough now and I’m wondering if it’s Corona Virus. She said she went to the doctor for the sinus infection but I’m worried about her. I don’t want to sound like I’m chastising her.


My coworker is the same way. She actually got tested recently because she went to a graduation party and took pictures with a girl who has tested positive for coronavirus.


----------



## Shimmie

NaturalEnigma said:


> I have a coworker who is hanging out with friends, going to restaurants, having get togethers at her house, going to graduations without masks! Every time I see her on Facebook she is in a group photo. She has really bad allergies/sinus infections that gives her coughs, trouble breathing and requires antibiotics. She has a really bad cough now and I’m wondering if it’s Corona Virus. She said she went to the doctor for the sinus infection but I’m worried about her. I don’t want to sound like I’m chastising her.


Chastise her.   She'll thank  you later when it saves her life.   Even if she gets defensive, refuses to speak to you, and those things that folks do when prideful, at least it won't be on your conscious should she fall into the consequences of her behaviour.   

It's like 'Friends don't let friends breathe Covid..."


----------



## Stormy

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am still coughing with chest pains everyday and shortness of breath when I walk up the stairs and I have taken everything under the sun. Thanks for asking.



Keep pushing, eating healthy and staying hydrated. I hope you heal soon.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Shimmie said:


> Chastise her.   She'll thank  you later when it saves her life.   Even if she gets defensive, refuses to speak to you, and those things that folks do when prideful, at least it won't be on your conscious should she fall into the consequences of her behaviour.
> 
> It's like 'Friends don't let friends breathe Covid..."


I would get on her case too.


----------



## [email protected]@

So for the states that reopened and now have an increase in cases, were the stats released yet?

I've seen memes laughing about how foolish it was, but there were black employees and business owners there who were being forced off of unemployment and back into the workforce.

I want to see the stats because if those are the people who are infected, then those are the people we are laughing at :/


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

[email protected]@ said:


> So for the states that reopened and now have an increase in cases, were the stats released yet?
> 
> I've seen memes laughing about how foolish it was, but there were black employees and business owners there who were being forced off of unemployment and back into the workforce.
> 
> I want to see the stats because if those are the people who are infected, then those are the people we are laughing at :/


The stats are interesting and media is confusing.

With Fauci being a health professional,  you would think he would give advice, anything, on how we could boost our immune system.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Stormy said:


> Keep pushing, eating healthy and staying hydrated. I hope you heal soon.


Thanks so much! I have a video appointment Monday.


----------



## dancinstallion

[email protected]@ said:


> So for the states that reopened and now have an increase in cases, were the stats released yet?
> 
> I've seen memes laughing about how foolish it was, but there were black employees and business owners there who were being forced off of unemployment and back into the workforce.
> 
> I want to see the stats because if those are the people who are infected, then those are the people we are laughing at :/



Chase bank linked most of the increased cases to restaurants reopening/ restaurant spending.


_

_
_RESTAURANTS
*This chart shows the link between restaurant spending and new cases of coronavirus*
PUBLISHED FRI, JUN 26 2020 9:04 AM EDT
UPDATED FRI, JUN 26 2020 1:34 PM EDT

Amelia Lucas
SHARE
KEY POINTS_

_JPMorgan analyzed data from 30 million Chase cardholders and Johns Hopkins University's case tracker and found that higher restaurant spending in a state predicted a rise in new infections there three weeks later._
_In-person restaurant spending was "particularly predictive."_
_Conversely, higher spending at supermarkets predicted a slower spread of the virus._
_




Source: JPMorgan
Higher restaurant spending appears to be linked to a faster spread of the coronavirus, according to a JPMorgan study.

Analyst Jesse Edgerton analyzed data from 30 million Chase credit and debit cardholders and from Johns Hopkins University's case tracker. He found that increased restaurant spending in a state predicted a rise in new infections there three weeks later.
_
He also said restaurant spending was the strongest predictor across all categories of card spending.

The United States set a record for the single highest day of new infections on Wednesday. States in the South and West, including California, Texas and Florida, are seeing a surge of new cases and hospitalizations related to the virus.

According to the research note, Louisiana, West Virginia and Arizona showed the smallest relative declines in restaurant spending by Chase cardholders compared with the year-earlier period, while the District of Columbia and Massachusetts saw the sharpest drops.

Edgerton said in-person restaurant spending was "particularly predictive."

The NPD Group found that transactions for the week ended June 14 were still improving at full-service chain restaurants in Arizona, California and Florida, even as those states reported spikes in new cases. The full-service segment was hardest hit by dining room closures and has taken the longest to recover.

The National Restaurant Association said in a statement that it shares the nation's concern over rising Covid-19 cases.

"It is irresponsible to pin the rise on a single industry," the trade group said in a statement to CNBC. "Restaurants have historically operated with highly regulated safety protocols based on the FDA's Food Code and now have taken new steps to meet social distancing guidelines required by state and federal officials. We all have responsibility for wearing masks, washing hands, and social distancing."

Edgerton also gave the caveat that the states that are now seeing a surge in new infections share other factors outside of higher restaurant spending.

Conversely, higher spending at supermarkets predicts a slower spread of the virus, which could indicate that states that buy more groceries are more mindful of social distancing measures.

"For example, as of three weeks ago, supermarket spending was up 20% or more from last year's levels in New York and New Jersey, while it was up less than 10% in Texas and Arizona," Edgerton said.


----------



## werenumber2

I follow a bunch of international folks on Instagram and I’m seeing a lot of summertime partying and hanging out in various European countries without a single mask in sight. Rona comin’


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Spoiler: SARS vaccine results 2003



SUBSCRIBE
ASSOCIATED PRESS
05.28.03 1:09 PM
SCIENCE
*Feds Race to Make SARS Vaccine*
*Developing a vaccine often takes a couple of decades or longer, but the federal government is aiming to develop a SARS vaccine in just three years. Scientists at the Vaccine Research Center are attacking the problem on several fronts, although some question whether a SARS vaccine is even possible.*
Fifteen or 20 years to create a new vaccine is considered quite speedy. So the federal government's blueprint for a shot to stop the SARS epidemic in a mere three years seems positively head-snapping.

Can it be done?

Certainly, says Dr. Gary Nabel, chief of the Vaccine Research Center at the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases. "If everything went perfectly," he qualifies. "If all the stars were aligned."

The stars almost never align precisely in medical research. But if they do, Nabel says scientists will finish all the basic lab work, creating the vaccine and testing it in animals, in just one year.

_Then they will spend two more trying it out on people to make sure it works, turn the results over to the Food and Drug Administration and be done.

No vaccine in modern times has gone from start to finish nearly that fast. But even if Nabel's time line proves unrealistic, his willingness to state it out loud shows how seriously the government takes SARS.

The strategy for changing the pace from glacial to galactic: Forget solving problems one at a time.

At Nabel's institute, two teams are working separately to create possible vaccines. One sticks to the time-tested approach of making them with dead or weakened viruses. The other builds them with up-to-the-second gene-splicing tools.

Instead of dealing with big technical issues in the usual one-by-one order, scientists will jump into all of them at once. For instance, they are gearing up production of newly minted vaccines at the same time they figure out how to test them in animals and tease apart exactly how the human immune system does the job of fighting off SARS on its own.

"Parallel tracking," Nabel calls this. It's also called science in a hurry.

Why the rush? Why work so hard to defend against a disease that is just a few months old, that has yet to kill a single person in the United States?

No one knows how bad SARS will become, whether it will burn out or continue to spread, even exactly how it makes people so sick. But the consensus among the country's top health officials is that it would be foolish to wait and see.

Even if SARS is somehow contained in China and Taiwan, many experts doubt it will ever be wiped from the planet, even though this is the World Health Organization's goal. More likely, they say, the virus will come and go, perhaps in some seasonal pattern, maybe by chance.

No matter what happens in the next few months, federal officials promise to keep working on a vaccine so the world will be ready whenever, wherever SARS returns.

"We need a vaccine. There's no question about it," says Dr. Anthony Fauci, head of the infectious disease institute. "This is potentially disastrous enough that we can't just hope it will go away and stay away."

The government is not alone in this. It is encouraging private vaccine makers to take a crack at SARS. In April, Health and Human Services Secretary Tommy Thompson hosted a meeting of vaccine scientists, where government researchers shared what they knew about the virus and promised them samples to work with.

"They more or less said, 'We want your entrepreneurial brains working on this,"' says Una Ryan, president of Avant Immunotherapeutics.

Labs from Hong Kong to Canada are also tackling SARS vaccines, and Fauci said his institute will sign contracts with up to a dozen companies to help with development.

At this point, however, the single biggest question is still unanswered: Is a SARS vaccine even possible?

Dr. Emilio Emini, head of vaccine development at Merck, is among those trying to answer this. For now he refuses even to chance a guess.

"This is a new virus. So much is not understood," he says. "It's a big black box."

Still, Nabel says he knows of at least three major pharmaceutical companies besides Merck, the world's largest vaccine maker, that have gone to work on SARS, even though no one can be sure whether there will ever be a market for a vaccine.

Their success will depend on figuring out a way to train the body's immune system to see the SARS virus quickly, to recognize it as dangerous and to kill it before it makes people sick.

Even as well as this approach has subdued some of the world's most persistent infections, there are many notable exceptions. Malaria and tuberculosis, for instance, have resisted decades of vaccine research. And of course scientists cannot forget their humbling failure at a vaccine for HIV, the most studied virus in history.

Nevertheless, one strong clue at least gives them some hope: Most people who catch the SARS virus eventually fight it off and get better.

"That means their immune response is working, and that means a vaccine is possible," says Dr. Louis Picker, associate director of Oregon Health & Science University's Vaccine and Gene Therapy Institute. "It's just a matter of finding the approach that will mimic that response without being too dangerous."

Worry that a vaccine will be too dangerous is one reason development takes so long. No one wants to make healthy people sick by giving them shots intended to prevent illness. So typically vaccines are tested painstakingly on thousands of volunteers over many years to prove they do far more good than harm.

Even with this, dangers may come to light only when they get into routine use. Four years ago, the first rotavirus vaccine was pulled from the market after just one year. The shots prevent childhood diarrhea, but they also turned out to cause life-threatening bowel obstructions in one in 10,000 recipients.

Scientists are especially cautious because of their experience with vaccines aimed at animal relatives of the SARS virus. *SARS is a coronavirus, the same virus family that causes serious diseases in pigs and other animals. While shots work well against some of these, they occasionally go disastrously bad. A vaccine for the feline coronavirus actually results in worse disease, not less, when cats catch the virus*.

Vaccines work by giving the body a glimpse of its target, typically a dead virus, a weakened live one or bits of viral proteins. When all goes well, the immune system remembers these and goes on full attack when it later encounters the real thing.

But as happened with the cat vaccine, they sometimes trigger an off-kilter immune reaction, so when attacked by the actual virus, the system responds with a weak or misguided defense.

Vaccines made from killed viruses can have this paradoxical result. And even if they do no harm, the killed virus vaccines often fail to rally a meaningful counter-assault. Nevertheless, the approach works against some microbes, including the flu, and the infectious disease institute's Dr. Brian Murphy is developing a SARS vaccine with virus killed with formaldehyde.

When that is finished, Murphy will probably turn to another approach that has produced most of the world's vaccines, an attenuated virus. These are made by growing the virus over and over until it builds up enough mutations to leave it too weak to do harm.

Because the attenuated viruses cause true infections, they trigger an especially robust and well-rounded defense, arming the immune system to launch both antibodies and virus-killing T cells. But there are drawbacks: They can take a long time to make, and the crippled virus can theoretically mutate to regain its power, making people sick.

"They are effective but dangerous, and it will take a long time to get one we would give to people," says Picker.

Vaccines based on genetic engineering may be faster.

One approach is using gene-splicing to make plenty of SARS virus parts, such as the protein prongs that stick out from the virus, giving it a crown-like appearance under a microscope. Injecting these proteins -- but not the virus itself -- may be enough to prompt the immune system to recognize the SARS virus.

A vaccine made this way works well against hepatitis B. But like killed viruses, the bare proteins can also trigger wimpy or aberrant immune responses.

Nabel's own lab is taking another gene-based approach -- harmless viruses hollowed out to carry SARS genes into the body. Many such delivery vehicles are possible, but Nabel uses a weakened adenovirus, a bug that ordinarily causes colds, that is fitted out with SARS DNA.

Inside the body, these genes should produce authentic-looking SARS proteins, and researchers hope they stimulate a knockout strike against the SARS virus with the full repertoire of immune system weapons.

Even if one of these approaches quickly shows promise, it still must be pushed through human testing in a part of the world where SARS is spreading or, if SARS disappears, go through extensive animal testing. Some doubt all this can be accomplished quickly.

"Could the rules get changed so it would take less than 15 years? Yes. But could it be three years?" asks Dr. Donna Ambrosino, head of Massachusetts Biologic Laboratory, a nonprofit vaccine maker.

Doubtful, she says. There are simply too many unknowns, both about the virus itself and the safety of any strategy to stop it. She notes that scientists have been trying since the 1960s to make a vaccine for another breathing infection, the respiratory syncytial virus, which causes serious disease in babies.

"We know the proteins. We know the antibodies. We have animal models. We know all of that," she says. "*But we still don't have a vaccine that works."*_


----------



## awhyley

JULY: Corona + *West Nile Virus?*

*Florida now contending with West Nile Virus in addition to record-high coronavirus cases*

Officials in Miami-Dade County said on Thursday that 10 cases of West Nile Virus had been detected — weeks after four cases were reported there.

The Florida Department of Health said on Thursday that 10 residents have contracted the mosquito-borne illness from local transmission, according to the South Florida Sun-Sentinel.

“DOH-Miami-Dade continues to advise the public to remain diligent in their personal mosquito protection effort,” a statement from the department read.

Two cases were previously reported in May and two additional cases were reported on June 11.

The Florida Department of Health said they will update the public on their website.


Florida ladies, BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!!!

Link: https://nypost.com/2020/06/26/west-...Y9R9d2Qwb0gaaQt0YQ1Qw0yX2ivEbx3dCLO_7veazf9Ss


----------



## Shimmie

UmSumayyah said:


> I would get on her case too.


  Indeed.  Too many folks are passing "their consequences" onto others.   If saving a life means losing a 'friend', so be it.


----------



## Shimmie

I have absolutely no words for these people... All because of a mask.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Evolving78

This is going to turn into The Planet of the Apes!


----------



## mensa

Evolving78 said:


> This is going to turn into The Planet of the Apes!



How?


----------



## Evolving78

mensa said:


> How?


Have you seen the prequel or the reboot of Planet of the Apes?
There was a virus created to treat Alzheimer’s, but humans became infected with it. It had similar symptoms of COVID-19. A pilot was sneezed/coughed on and he became infected. He unknowingly spread the virus all over of the airport and the plane. It became a Pandemic. Apes injected with the virus for testing became intelligent and took over the planet as humans were dying from the virus.

and people who refuse to wear masks and social distance are like the zombies from World War Z


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Please ladies be cautious but don't fear.  Question the mainstream media or anyone actually.   There are still other contagious diseases in the world such as TB, flu, and MRSA.  We took normal precautions. 

The key is to take care of yourself.  Get food from the outer corner of the supermarket whenever possible because the inner aisles is were most of the heavily processed less nutritious foods are.  Take supplements such as vitamins d3, k2, NAC, selenium, b vitamins, zinc, and magnesium.  Also drink plenty of water.  Exercise and get reasonable sunlight.  

Notice the mainstream media and media health science professionals do not feel it is their duty to tell us anything about those things during a pandemic of all times.  Question why that is the case.


----------



## Evolving78

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Please ladies be cautious but don't fear.  Question the mainstream media or anyone actually.   There are still other contagious diseases in the world such as TB, flu, and MRSA.  We took normal precautions.
> 
> The key is to take care of yourself.  Get food from the outer corner of the supermarket whenever possible because the inner aisles is were most of the heavily processed less nutritious foods are.  Take supplements such as vitamins d3, k2, NAC, selenium, b vitamins, zinc, and magnesium.  Also drink plenty of water.  Exercise and get reasonable sunlight.
> 
> Notice the mainstream media and media health science professionals do not feel it is their duty to tell us anything about those things during a pandemic of all times.  Question why that is the case.


The behavior and attitude of others is what makes it scary. Someone said that they feel they have a healthy immune system, so they aren’t concerned with anything that’s going on.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Evolving78 said:


> The behavior and attitude of others is what makes it scary. Someone said that they feel they have a healthy immune system, so they aren’t concerned with anything that’s going on.


We never could control the behavior of others.  That has occurred forever before C19.  We can do everything in our power to do the best we can personally.  Anyone wants to come over to your home are not allowed for example.  Ordering and having food delivered at front door when possible.   Ordering N95 mask and gloves may help when you must go outside.


----------



## Evolving78

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> We never could control the behavior of others.  That has occurred forever before C19.  We can do everything in our power to do the best we can personally.  Anyone wants to come over to your home are not allowed for example.  Ordering and having food delivered at front door when possible.   Ordering N95 mask and gloves may help when you must go outside.


I do all of that, but it’s not just about the virus. It’s the mayhem behind it.  People are not thinking clearly and are becoming angry, aggressive, and reactive.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Evolving78 said:


> I do all of that, but it’s not just about the virus. It’s the mayhem behind it.  People are not thinking clearly and are becoming angry, aggressive, and reactive.


Divide and Rule.  We are getting there fast.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Layluh

I  remember us getting a donation of like 500000 kn95 masks and saying out loud they were the worst masks id seen in all of quarantine. The hell is a kn95 just give me an n95



meka72 said:


> 2/ His name was Lucas Rensko and he showed up in a warehouse where there were other “Taskers” earning about $20/hr ripping Chinese masks out of plastic bags and stuffing them into new ones that were identical but for one potentially deadly difference …
> 
> 3/ The old packages were labeled in all caps “MEDICAL USE PROHIBITED.” The new bags didn’t have that warning.
> 
> BeforeAfter
> 
> 
> 4/ Medical workers’ best defense against a virus that ravages the body with horrifying complexity is a simple, but trustworthy, mask. But many thousands of these repackaged ones were potentially making their way into the Texas supply. Here's the warehouse:
> 
> 
> 6/ These are labeled AYM-KN95. Early on the FDA approved these for use in healthcare settings. But they were taken off the list in May. They’re nowhere near the 95% effective required - tested as low as 39% in CDC tests …
> 
> 7/ More curious was a screenshot Rivera posted of a $2k payment from “BM.” One of his Facebook friends noted “looks like code for a drug deal.”
> 
> 
> 8/ So I pulled out my phone and looked for him on Venmo and was delighted to see all his transactions were public.
> 
> Someone named Brennan Mulligan was paying him and others on Venmo to repackage masks. Check it out …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/ Turns out Mulligan is a successful San Francisco tech/apparel businessman. He runs SKYOU, whose 3D design software lets people customize apparel that ships directly from China …
> 
> 10/ Makes sense, I thought. As I found in this story, a lot of apparel and textile businesses used China connections to make their way into the mask market. propublica.org/article/the-se…
> 11/ That “131 boxes to TDEM” is delivery of KN95s to the Texas Division of Emergency Management, Texas’ FEMA, which supplies to hospitals inundated with patients. As you can see … Texas is in trouble.
> 
> 
> 12/ Rivera and I talked on the phone at length. He agreed to meet in person but then cut off contact as my questions became more uncomfortable. Here’s some of what he told me …
> 
> 13/ Mulligan had hired him through TaskRabitt to pick up masks arriving in Texas airports via Southwest Cargo jet. Some he delivered to TDEM, others needed to be repackaged.
> 
> 14/ Rivera spoke as if it was just common sense. They needed to take MEDICAL USE PROHIBITED off the package so Texas could accept the masks. It’s not a big deal, he said, because Texas will inspect the masks. He said it was just red tape.
> 
> 15/ As our conversations progressed, Rivera started to worry that maybe this wasn’t such a good idea. He was desperate, he said. His main income - doing jobs via TaskRabbit - had dried up because of the pandemic.
> 
> 16/ That’s when Rivera mentioned he and Mulligan had been contacted by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> “His analogy was you’re telling somebody you have a Ferrari but you’re selling a Honda,” Rivera said.
> 
> 17/ “Are you worried you were complicit in a crime?” I asked
> 
> “The more we talk about it, yes,” he said.
> 
> Before he hung up and cut off communication, he added: “I’m not the brains of the operation, and I’m definitely not the wallet for it.”
> 
> 18/ The wallet was Mulligan, who didn’t respond to my calls but sent some brief emails. He blamed the FDA’s flip-flopping on chinese masks and onerous Chinese customs regulations.
> 
> 19/ He couldn’t get the masks out of China without the non-medical disclaimer, he explained. And the Texas emergency agency would reject anything that had the disclaimer.
> 
> 20/ He and other mask brokers told me they shipped all these masks in after the FDA cleared a bunch of KN95s, but before they could sell them the FDA kicked a bunch of manufacturers off the list.
> 
> 21/ So “the only solution,” he said, was to repackage masks. But problem was - the masks he was repackaging weren’t on the FDA’s list of masks OK’d for emergency use. Mulligan says he broke no U.S. laws.
> 
> 22/ I told TDEM what I had learned and they confirmed Mulligan and Rivera had tried to sell the poor quality masks and Texas rejected them. TDEM’s vetting is really good, a spokesperson said.
> 
> 23/ Mulligan tried to sell them to another guy, who was trying to sell masks to hospitals in Illinois, but the buyer told me he walked away when he learned they’d been repackaged.
> 
> 24/ So Mulligan is stuck where a lot of opportunistic mask brokers are - with tons of sub-par masks that governments can’t and shouldn’t buy.
> 
> 25/ Oh, yeah, and that Homeland Security investigation? The agency said it’s real, but the statement also reads like the law enforcement equivalent of ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.
> 
> 
> 26/ There’s a lot more detail in the story, some funny anecdotes and whatnot. I hope you’ll read it. propublica.org/article/he-rem…
> 27/ If you know more about PPE brokers and investors, shoot me a note: [email protected]
> 
> 28/ and if you want to get our next big stories, sign up for propublica’s Big Story newsletter: go.propublica.org/bigstory-social
> PS - it remains a mess out here in the Wild West of PPE trading - companies pooping up overnight, untested, some whose owners have questionable backgrounds. Federal agencies say they’re vetting these companies but we’ve found a ton of problems
> https://www.propublica.org/article/...eapons-dealer-operating-out-of-someones-house


----------



## Ganjababy

If this was not so sad it would have been funny





Shimmie said:


> I have absolutely no words for these people... All because of a mask.


----------



## Shimmie

Ganjababy said:


> If this was not so sad it would have been funny


She accused the council of smirking behind their masks.   That’s the one thing she had right.   No one could sit there listening to her rant without laughing behind their masks.   I’m sure they had to restrain themselves from


----------



## mensa

Shimmie said:


> She accused the council of smirking behind their masks.   That’s the one thing she had right.   No one could sit there listening to her rant without laughing behind their masks.   I’m sure they had to restrain themselves from


 Um, how would she know if they were smirking "behind" their masks?


----------



## Shimmie

mensa said:


> Um, how would she know if they were smirking "behind" their masks?


    I think it was the 'gleam' in their eyes... it couldn't be missed.


----------



## awhyley

Layluh said:


> The hell is a kn95 just give me an n95



A kn95 mask is the Chinese version of the N95 mask in the States.  Particle capture is the same/equivalent, however, there are stricter requirements around inhaling and exhaling for N95 mask, so N95s are apparently more breathable.  If you can, always stick with the N95.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Evolving78 said:


> The behavior and attitude of others is what makes it scary. Someone said that they feel they have a healthy immune system, so they aren’t concerned with anything that’s going on.



I've seen quite a few people say the same thing.... so they aren't taking any precautions. We'll see how that works out in the end.

Also, some people are ok with dying from this. I have 2 friends who are fighting with 70+ year old parents about wearing masks, etc., and they say that if they die, they die, and they're ok with it. However, they may spread it to others in the process, and apparently are not concerned with that either.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I'm sorry but the media is NOT fear-mongering.

The media is not being given the complete story. The gov'''t is preventing the truth from getting out. 
The truth is people are antsy, and bored and its summertime and they want to have fun, kids are not in school, so millions of people are testing the waters and making the sometimes hard decision to get out and have some fun---and I get it. <----Businesses are really the problem. They are in a sink or swim mode and are trying to get as much money as they can before a real China-like shut down happens. If we get a new administration, I believe its possible for better or worse... Right now, the current Admin really don't care about any of you and are have pulled federal dollars out of testing sites. Meaning any testing site that was 100% federally funded has now had to shift to private, close down, and/or send people to private or state-sponsored testing sites through grant dollars. Many of these grant dollars are state or privately sourced. Dr. Fauci is doing interviews from his job's hallway, the entire country no longer gets briefs from CDC experts or the Federal Gov'''t leadership. You are now getting briefs from your local or state Gov'''t. This admin is trying minimize this thing.
In my state that ya'll hate with a passion, we now have community spread in our rural areas. I predicted this about 1000 comments ago, and told ya'll thats when you know things are getting dicey. "They" told ya'll things would get BETTER in the summer months....but we have spikes? Make it make sense. 
Right now, the media is doing the best it can to get the information to you. Unless you're on the ground, in these streets dealing with this, you just really can't imagine whats going on. While we were crying during these protests...guess what...we were still spiking and doctors and nurses were still doing guerilla warfare fighting this thing. From a journalistic point of view, this is really the best thing about living in the US. Its the media that sheds light on the things that the people in power dont want you to see. It >feels< like fearmongering simply bc its scary. And it is. No doubt. But we still need to chew up the useful bits and spit out the rest.
Don't forget....NOBODY ON THIS PLANET living has experience with how to handle pandemics. So no, even the experts are getting regular curveballs. We need to continue to use common sense, protect our families, hold space for those of us still having to serve the public in these times.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oh and----please tell your family members to stay out of my state. All I see now are NY, Conn, RI, NJ, Canada tags everywhere (cause they're purposefully opting out of FLYING here) that I didn't see last month. They are crowding beaches and bars (thanks to my stupd Gov) and infecting local wait staff, who take it home to their communities and loved ones. Oh and beaches in my state are closed for the 4th. The uptick in non-school traffic was a clue.
Masks are being mandated in more and more counties and as of this past weekend, more bars have closed temporarily.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Of course, in my blue county that mandated masks last week, a wacko, sponsored by the local GO.P sued the County Commission and Mayor calling it unconstitutional. In my local moms FB group, they swear you will die having to wear a mask in Walmart for an hour....and that your breathing over time will have long term affects. A pregnant nurse who is a severe asthmatic came in and read the whole comment section for filth. I let them wyte ladies fight it out.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> A kn95 mask is the Chinese version of the N95 mask in the States.  Particle capture is the same/equivalent, however, there are stricter requirements around inhaling and exhaling for N95 mask, so N95s are apparently more breathable.  *If you can, always stick with the N95*.


Yep-
Here is the kicker---I mentioned 1000 or so comments back that American Manufcterers are not willing to, and sometimes able to supply N95s. remember just during H1N1 several American Manufacterers almost went bankrupt supplying medical facilities and that was a really short and less fatal virus than COVID19. So its safe to assume American Manufacteres are still unable to provide enough N95s....and its probably by design--->
cause KN95s are cheaper. I mentioned that Trump sent over 30K tons of PPE over to China from the National Supply? But then we're buying all our KN95s (and a whole HEAP of PPE) from China? Was China EVER out of PPE? The amount of PPE sent over probably doesn't equate to what the US has bought from China since March. 
1+1 is NOT adding up to 2.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

[email protected]@ said:


> So for the states that reopened and now have an increase in cases, were the stats released yet?
> 
> I've seen memes laughing about how foolish it was, but there were black employees and business owners there who were being forced off of unemployment and back into the workforce.
> 
> I want to see the stats because if those are the people who are infected, then those are the people we are laughing at :/


For FL. They are still releasing numbers that show spikes...but its not being reported to our State Health Dept's dashboard in real time. real time meaning a normal spike every few days as tests results are provided. The CDC is trying to eek out information....like the fact that either way, its likely that the actual numbers reported are 9-10x less than actual infection rate.


ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The stats are interesting and media is confusing.
> 
> With Fauci being a health professional,  you would think he would give advice, anything, on how we could boost our immune system.


His message is being filtered. They have basically removed his platform. He is giving interviews from the hallway at his job. Hardly a place of honor and respect for an expert to have a platform.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Last thing from me today:
I know ya'll are suspicious about the kN95s but thats all you see on the streets now besides surgical or homemade.
To get a real N95 its still relatively difficult. The current supply chain cannot meet current demand for a reasonable price. Follow the money, this deal was done with a handshake. China is making a lot of money on the deal at the end of the day.
But truthfully, we are not manufacturing enough N95s either. China can. The dealers are trying to:
1) earn extra income to replace lost income due to COVID-19. 
2) full-fill a need. 
Just like beer, hair companies like Shea Moisture, and Mane Choice, are getting into the hand sanitizer business, many regular businesses are selling KN95s. They continue to be better than surgical masks, and homemade masks. A KN95 will be just fine for an everyday person going to the store or running errands a few hours. I'm more worried about Medical personnel who the Gov''t has completely turned their backs on.


----------



## B_Phlyy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Last thing from me today:
> I know ya'll are suspicious about the kN95s but thats all you see on the streets now besides surgical or homemade.
> To get a real N95 its still relatively difficult. The current supply chain cannot meet current demand for a reasonable price. Follow the money, this deal was done with a handshake. China is making a lot of money on the deal at the end of the day.
> But truthfully, we are not manufacturing enough N95s either. China can. The dealers are trying to:
> 1) earn extra income to replace lost income due to COVID-19.
> 2) full-fill a need.
> Just like beer, hair companies like Shea Moisture, and Mane Choice, are getting into the hand sanitizer business, many regular businesses are selling KN95s. They continue to be better than surgical masks, and homemade masks. A KN95 will be just fine for an everyday person going to the store or running errands a few hours.* I'm more worried about Medical personnel who the Gov''t has completely turned their backs on.*



We can only order 3 boxes N95 masks a week at my clinic. This is an improvement from one box every 20 days at the beginning of the shutdown. Our CEO already said he absolutely wouldn't entertain a KN95 for patient care. He's still trying to find grant money to cover surgical masks for patients. The states I work in mandated face masks when entering buildings but we know our patients. More than half can't afford them and don't have the skills to make them so we will be supplying them. Which is also the supply the staff pulls from.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> We can only order 3 boxes N95 masks a week at my clinic. This is an improvement from one box every 20 days at the beginning of the shutdown. Our CEO already said he absolutely wouldn't entertain a KN95 for patient care. He's still trying to find grant money to cover surgical masks for patients. The states I work in mandated face masks when entering buildings but we know our patients. More than half can't afford them and don't have the skills to make them so we will be supplying them. Which is also the supply the staff pulls from.


I live in a smaller town thats urban, but we are surrounded by rural areas for 150 miles in either direction, including crossing into Georgia. We just got access to some nice cloth masks that they have like 100K to give to community members. So we have been pulling resources together just to get them distributed to the community. There are no limits. 

3 boxes N95's week!!!! Lord help.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Oh Lawd..I hope this person was joking...

 

I think not breathing in carbohydrates is where I've been going wrong lol


----------



## lavaflow99

Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh Lawd..I hope this person was joking...
> 
> View attachment 460695
> 
> I think not breathing in carbohydrates is where I've been going wrong lol



This has got to be satire.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh Lawd..I hope this person was joking...
> 
> View attachment 460695
> 
> I think not breathing in carbohydrates is where I've been going wrong lol



I just can't with people anymore. 

So surgical suites are just getting a fresh batch of surgeons every 2 months when the other ones drop dead? Or do they rotate the mask wearing to better time the deaths?

Dr. Google yielded no results on breathable carbohydrates.

Were any hippos harmed in the drafting of the laws regarding them? Who was their representative?

Who/what/where is Exatly? Can we meet? Can I go? What kind of mask should I bring? I need answers, please help.


----------



## Shimmie

Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh Lawd..I hope this person was joking...
> 
> View attachment 460695
> 
> I think not breathing in carbohydrates is where I've been going wrong lol


Hyperbole ... by those who refuse to wear a mask, using fear tactics to support their foolish cause. 

There are far too many surgeons, nurses, construction workers, even nail technicians who maintain the use of masks daily, well into their golden years who remain standing.    Wearing masks does save lives.


----------



## lavaflow99

How about some swine flu to go with that coronavirus?  Every month there is something new.  I can't no more.... 


*Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China*
By Michelle RobertsHealth editor, BBC News online

3 hours ago

Share this with Facebook

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share this with Email

Share
Related Topics

Coronavirus pandemic







Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
A new strain of flu that has the potential to become pandemic has been identified in China by scientists.

It emerged recently and is carried by pigs, but can infect humans, they say.

The researchers are concerned that it could mutate further so that it can spread easily from person to person, and trigger a global outbreak.

They say it has "all the hallmarks" of being highly adapted to infect humans - and needs close monitoring.

As it's new, people could have little or no immunity to the virus.

*Pandemic threat*
A bad new strain of influenza is among the top disease threats that experts are watching for, even as the world attempts to bring to an end the current coronavirus pandemic.

The last pandemic flu the world encountered - the swine flu outbreak of 2009 that began in Mexico - was less deadly than initially feared, largely because many older people had some immunity to it, probably because of its similarity to other flu viruses that had circulated years before.


Coronavirus: This is not the last pandemic
Does the UK have coronavirus under control?
Worst could be 'yet to come' in coronavirus pandemic
That virus, called A/H1N1pdm09, is now covered by the annual flu vaccine to make sure people are protected.

The new flu strain that has been identified in China is similar to 2009 swine flu, but with some new changes.

So far, it hasn't posed a big threat, but Prof Kin-Chow Chang and colleagues who have been studying it, say it is one to keep an eye on.

The virus, which the researchers call G4 EA H1N1, can grow and multiply in the cells that line the human airways.

They found evidence of recent infection starting in people who worked in abattoirs and the swine industry in China.

Current flu vaccines do not appear to protect against it, although they could be adapted to do so if needed.

Prof Kin-Chow Chang, who works at Nottingham University in the UK, told the BBC: "Right now we are distracted with coronavirus and rightly so. But we must not lose sight of potentially dangerous new viruses."

While this new virus is not an immediate problem, he says: "We should not ignore it".

The scientists write in the journal Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences that measures to control the virus in pigs and closely monitor working populations should be swiftly implemented.

Prof James Wood, Head of the Department of Veterinary Medicine at the University of Cambridge, said the work "comes as a salutary reminder" that we are constantly at risk of new emergence of pathogens, and that farmed animals, with which humans have greater contact than with wildlife, may act as the source for important pandemic viruses.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Breathing in carbs gives new meaning to a low carb diet. So many things to consider with this new information.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> Breathing in carbs gives new meaning to a low carb diet. So many things to consider with this new information.


LoL


----------



## Brownie

Brownie said:


> @CarefreeinChicago Saw a related post of yours yesterday; wouldn’t hurt to get tested again. Saw you said that you have taken everything; garlic is supposed to help respiratory (eat couple cloves day).  Hope you feel better soon.


@CarefreeinChicago How you feeling today? I hope better. I know you mentioned an appointment.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Spoiler: I want to scream



Staff at our Health Department--including the Epidemiologists who are responsible for testing, contact tracing and reporting are planning to quit, sue and some are going under whistleblower status. The Inspector General will be investigating. Many other county HD staff are following suit. I'll continue to insulate my own staff and allow teleworking and quarantining. But I have no faith in senior leadership when you put the equivalent of a secretary to run an incident command structure because she is white and a "yes woman." So now white supremacy word is being thrown around.... I had to call in a special privilege to get a staff tested who has been exposed and quarantining. Ya'll just stay safe and keep using common sense. Again, the numbers are underreported world wide, not just in my state so be safe as best as you can. Resist the temptation to go on vacations, and be near crowds


----------



## mensa

Shimmie said:


> I think it was the 'gleam' in their eyes... it couldn't be missed.



As my older kin folk used to say, "Ham mercy!"

Shimmie, on another note, I too am redeemed by Yashuah Ha-Maschiach!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Shimmie

mensa said:


> As my older kin folk used to say, "Ham mercy!"
> 
> Shimmie, on another note, I too am redeemed by Yashuah Ha-Maschiach!


Amen....    Our Rock, Our Shield, Our Redeemer...


----------



## vevster




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Anyone have verifiable information that hospitals are counting C-19 patients in their bed count?  My understanding is most places are simply counting an increase in patients and based on increase in positive cases it is deduced that some hospitalizations are c19 patients.

Now the increase in patients can be from people going back to seeking other medical care.

We are in some strange times.  Any information is appreciated.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

^^^
Unverified but state to state---at this point, its not much of a conspiracy...see below.

Many of those rapid tests ($175 cost) are giving positive results that are NOT being counted in my state. Its because the tests aren't deemed completely reliable. So they are called "presumptive positive." Many of these presumptive+ then get sicker....and show up at the hospital, who then treat them as COVID positive based on their disclosure (and I will give that most people wouldn't really lie about it--but who knows), and then report the patient as COVID+ without a confirmatory test. But IRL this is no different from someone saying they were diagnosed with the flu in a clinic with a rapid test, then showing up with massive breathing problems to the hospital, and if they die from it, they will report it as a "flu death" without bothering to confirm the flu with a test. That is a little less conspiracy-feeling. So I wouldn't get frustrated so much.

Now, concerning the rapid tests not being reported (Follow closely)...what makes me really mad is that again, they are not counting them towards actual COVID+ tests because the rapid test gives false negatives. It lacks a certain reagent that tends to be more confirmatory. So if you are positive from a rapid test---the positive has been confirmed by standard more gold standard tests. Its the NEGATIVE result from the same rapid test that gives FALSE negatives that's really a positive. So they don't trust it and cannot report either results as reliable...And that's the problem--> The rapid test shouldn't even be allowed since you can't count the negatives or positives...but someone who is greedy allowed clinics to attain them....which I believe the FD..A is collusion.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^
It seems perhaps the Abbott plus Roche tests together will give a better results of current status.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

OT:
If anyone is thinking of purchasing a house, take advantage of the messed up economy and get one now with ultra low rates.  You will also likely close in record time in many places in USA.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Vote November 3rd!


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Vote November 3rd!


He is trying to speak it into existence.


----------



## awhyley

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> OT:
> If anyone is thinking of purchasing a house, take advantage of the messed up economy and get one now with ultra low rates.  You will also likely close in record time in many places in USA.



Are your banks still lending?  Because ours hit the brakes as soon as Covid-19 was confirmed.  I'm waiting on them to lift the moratorium but they're dragging their feet.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Welp a pretty nasty case of Telogen Effluvium is in full effect   Could be low vitamin D or from the suspected case of Covid I’m convinced I had in March along with the prolonged fever. The hair loss started 2 weeks ago. Apparently this is common among a lot of people right now and it takes around 3 months from a stressful event/illness for the effects to show up in the hair. I feel like I should be panicking but stress would only make things worse. I purchased some supplements to try to resolve this and I plan to start teleworking outside to get more sunlight. Be well y’all.


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Welp a pretty nasty case of Telogen Effluvium is in full effect   Could be low vitamin D or from the suspected case of Covid I’m convinced I had in March along with the prolonged fever. The hair loss started 2 weeks ago. Apparently this is common among a lot of people right now and it takes around 3 months from a stressful event/illness for the effects to show up in the hair. I feel like I should be panicking but stress would only make things worse. I purchased some supplements to try to resolve this and I plan to start teleworking outside to get more sunlight. Be well y’all.


Praying for you...   be healed...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Shimmie said:


> Praying for you...   be healed...



Thank you!


----------



## Ganjababy

Since the pandemic all the delivery people stopped knocking and just leave the packages.

Except for this one guy. He knocks loudly and continuously. Until I open the door. Once. After that I ignored his knocks. He still knocks. Loudly and continuously.

He favours a young schizophrenic Frederick Douglass. He reminds me (appearance) of a few mentally ill black men I used to see in London.

Now I wait until he leaves then I get the packages. Last week I waited 15 minutes and thought he had left and opened my door to collect the package. He was still parked outside. A short time later I get a picture in my email of me picking up my packages!!  I hate that man so much.

I don’t want to complain about him. Maybe someone accused him of stealing their delivery, or he is just neurotic or on the spectrum and has to do things a certain way. But I don’t know if I can stop myself from opening the door and cussing him out for the continuous loud knocking during these COVID-19 times. I thought of leaving a note on the door saying I have Covid lol. But thought that was a really bad idea for so many reasons.


----------



## Ganjababy

I got nearly 200 dollars stimulus money put onto  my credit card! By the credit card or bank?


----------



## Shimmie

Ganjababy said:


> Since the pandemic all the delivery people stopped knocking and just leave the packages.
> 
> Except for this one guy. He knocks loudly and continuously. Until I open the door. Once. After that I ignored his knocks. He still knocks. Loudly and continuously.
> 
> He favours a young schizophrenic Frederick Douglass. He reminds me (appearance) of a few mentally ill black men I used to see in London.
> 
> Now I wait until he leaves then I get the packages. Last week I waited 15 minutes and thought he had left and opened my door to collect the package. He was still parked outside. A short time later I get a picture in my email of me picking up my packages!!  I hate that man so much.
> 
> I don’t want to complain about him. Maybe someone accused him of stealing their delivery, or he is just neurotic or on the spectrum and has to do things a certain way. But I don’t know if I can stop myself from opening the door and cussing him out for the continuous loud knocking during these COVID-19 times. I thought of leaving a note on the door saying I have Covid lol. But thought that was a really bad idea for so many reasons.


Bless his heart.   He’s looking out for you, that’s all.   Just yell through your door,   “Thank you, it’s okay for you to leave now.  I have it from here.   Bye.”   

He’s may have witnessed folks having their deliveries stolen or Heaven forbid, not delivered on purpose by dishonest drivers.    I recently had an issue with Amazon.   I never received a package, but their records said otherwise.   Fortunately, they replaced the order.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Ganjababy said:


> Since the pandemic all the delivery people stopped knocking and just leave the packages.
> 
> Except for this one guy. He knocks loudly and continuously. Until I open the door. Once. After that I ignored his knocks. He still knocks. Loudly and continuously.
> 
> He favours a young schizophrenic Frederick Douglass. He reminds me (appearance) of a few mentally ill black men I used to see in London.
> 
> Now I wait until he leaves then I get the packages. Last week I waited 15 minutes and thought he had left and opened my door to collect the package. He was still parked outside. A short time later I get a picture in my email of me picking up my packages!!  I hate that man so much.
> 
> I don’t want to complain about him. Maybe someone accused him of stealing their delivery, or he is just neurotic or on the spectrum and has to do things a certain way. But I don’t know if I can stop myself from opening the door and cussing him out for the continuous loud knocking during these COVID-19 times. I thought of leaving a note on the door saying I have Covid lol. But thought that was a really bad idea for so many reasons.


----------



## Kanky

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> OT:
> If anyone is thinking of purchasing a house, take advantage of the messed up economy and get one now with ultra low rates.  You will also likely close in record time in many places in USA.


I’ve been looking around for a multi-family place to buy, but people have been pulling their properties off the market and waiting for this to pass.


----------



## awhyley

Kanky said:


> I’ve been looking around for a multi-family place to buy, but *people have been pulling their properties off the market and waiting for this to pass*.



THIS.  
Only people desperate to get out of their current situation are selling up.


----------



## Kanky

It is a great time to get work done on property that you already own. Contractors are getting desperate and cutting prices.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I was just watching a video about the new cases of coronavirus being made up by younger people and more and more pregnant women.  One pregnant lady was like "every bone in my body hurts".   My home girl and her husband have been isolated since February and now baby #2 is in the oven and I'm thrilled and worried for her.  

Sorry, not sorry,  I simply do not believe people who say they have know idea how they got the virus.  They got it because they were running the streets with no  masks on or were in a house with somebody who was running the streets with no masks on.  It's too many people without masks on running the streets for it to be any other answer.  It's true that the virus can knock on your door in the form of somebody with the virus who  ain't wearing a mask and proceeds to breathe all over you or your deliveries and you don't sanitize them and wash your surfaces afterwards but who is forgetting when that  happens?  I really feel like the people who say they don't know how they got the virus are on par with the people are at a loss of how they got pregnant or got somebody pregnant.


----------



## nycutiepie

My friend in Arizona is losing her dad to Covid. The hospital called and said he was unresponsive. He was discharged last week then took a turn for the worst.

She has a young adult son and a young niece with a boyfriend. All of them have tested positive. They went to celebrate the dad’s birthday 2 weeks ago and the son didn’t have any taste or smell when they visited. They are all pointing fingers at each other. How can these young people be so reckless? How can my friend be so careless after knowing what happened here in NY? The dad has every damn high risk factor.....diabetes, high BP, kidney issues/on dialysis, heart issues. She claims they didn’t make it seem that serious down there. Mind you, this is a woman with 2 Masters Degrees. I told her the ish was serious. Now they will be riddled with guilt. 

I feel bad for my friend and I loved the father. However, the rest of these red state MFs gonna learn the hard way. The Governors are listening to the idiot in the WH who dgaf about anyone’s life.


----------



## SoniT

nycutiepie said:


> My friend in Arizona is losing her dad to Covid. The hospital called and said he was unresponsive. He was discharged last week then took a turn for the worst.
> 
> She has a young adult son and a young niece with a boyfriend. All of them have tested positive. They went to celebrate the dad’s birthday 2 weeks ago and the son didn’t have any taste or smell when they visited. They are all pointing fingers at each other. How can these young people be so reckless? How can my friend be so careless after knowing what happened here in NY? The dad has every damn high risk factor.....diabetes, high BP, kidney issues/on dialysis, heart issues. She claims they didn’t make it seem that serious down there. Mind you, this is a woman with 2 Masters Degrees. I told her the ish was serious. Now they will be riddled with guilt.
> 
> I feel bad for my friend and I loved the father. However, the rest of these red state MFs gonna learn the hard way. The Governors are listening to the idiot in the WH who dgaf about anyone’s life.


That's terrible!  Why did the son go over there if he didnt have a sense of taste and smell? That's one of the main symptoms. My sister wanted us to visit our father for his birthday but he told us that he didn't want visitors.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Kanky said:


> I’ve been looking around for a multi-family place to buy, but people have been pulling their properties off the market and waiting for this to pass.


Why?  It is likely that they will receive the offer they want now or over asking price and in fast time.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

awhyley said:


> THIS.
> Only people desperate to get out of their current situation are selling up.


That may be true.  It seems people are upgrading though to a bigger house not a smaller one.  Some houses were empty already and now finally in pending--several of them.  People are getting their offer price or more though and not under.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

.


----------



## Layluh

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was just watching a video about the new cases of coronavirus being made up by younger people and more and more pregnant women.  One pregnant lady was like "every bone in my body hurts".   My home girl and her husband have been isolated since February and now baby #2 is in the oven and I'm thrilled and worried for her.
> 
> Sorry, not sorry,  I simply do not believe people who say they have know idea how they got the virus.  They got it because they were running the streets with no  masks on or were in a house with somebody who was running the streets with no masks on.  It's too many people without masks on running the streets for it to be any other answer.  It's true that the virus can knock on your door in the form of somebody with the virus who  ain't wearing a mask and proceeds to breathe all over you or your deliveries and you don't sanitize them and wash your surfaces afterwards but who is forgetting when that  happens?  I really feel like the people who say they don't know how they got the virus are on par with the people are at a loss of how they got pregnant or got somebody pregnant.



I gotta remember that last line. LMAO


----------



## Crackers Phinn

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Awww.  I wonder what his vitamin D level is.


I probably shouldn't have but I cackled at this.  It does no good to take Vitamin D if you go chillax in a room full of mask free Covid-19 positive people breathing on you for hours at a time. 



ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I asked everyone who wouldn't mind answering.  S*o far they all claimed to have worn a mask and sometimes gloves.* It could be a lie though.
> 
> People are probably developing low immune systems from mask increasing co2 and decreasing oxygen more than just touching a door and then rubbing their eyes.


Yep, just like how people who contract HIV claim to use a condom or taken PREP faithfully, except that time when they didn't.   While a healthy immune system will help strengthen your body to fight a virus, much like  HIV, you still have to participate in risky/unprotected activity with a carrier of the virus to get it in the first place.


----------



## lavaflow99

nycutiepie said:


> My friend in Arizona is losing her dad to Covid. The hospital called and said he was unresponsive. He was discharged last week then took a turn for the worst.
> 
> She has a young adult son and a young niece with a boyfriend. All of them have tested positive. They went to celebrate the dad’s birthday 2 weeks ago and the son didn’t have any taste or smell when they visited. They are all pointing fingers at each other. How can these young people be so reckless? How can my friend be so careless after knowing what happened here in NY? The dad has every damn high risk factor.....diabetes, high BP, kidney issues/on dialysis, heart issues. She claims they didn’t make it seem that serious down there. Mind you, this is a woman with 2 Masters Degrees. I told her the ish was serious. Now they will be riddled with guilt.
> 
> I feel bad for my friend and I loved the father. However, the rest of these red state MFs gonna learn the hard way. The Governors are listening to the idiot in the WH who dgaf about anyone’s life.



I don't want to victim blame but I wish your friend's father had refused to have people over to celebrate/visit his birthday.

I trust no one.


----------



## january noir

My man came over this weekend.  We haven't seen each other since the quarantine began. (he lives a distance), We quarantined separately but talked and texted.  It was a lovely weekend, I must say. 

He did some chores, and installed my TUSHY Spa bidet; the one with temperature control.   
*Oh my! *  I can't imagine how the expensive and built-in bidets must feel.  I still have to get the one with the handheld sprayer installed in the other bathroom—next time.  But I may get another TUSHY instead.  Great for the price


----------



## meka72

january noir said:


> My man came over this weekend.  We haven't seen each other since the quarantine began. (he lives a distance), We quarantined separately but talked and texted.  It was a lovely weekend, I must say.
> 
> He did some chores, and installed my TUSHY Spa bidet; the one with temperature control.
> *Oh my! *  I can't imagine how the expensive and built-in bidets must feel.  I still have to get the one with the handheld sprayer installed in the other bathroom—next time.  But I may get another TUSHY instead.  Great for the price


I have the sprayer bidet and didn’t really like it. There’s a learning curve IMO. For the first two months or so, I sprayed everything (my face and legs, walls, floors, etc) except my “area.” I couldn’t wait to buy another auto bidet. Of course, that was when I started getting the hang of the sprayer bidet.


----------



## january noir

meka72 said:


> I have the sprayer bidet and didn’t really like it. There’s a learning curve IMO. For the first two months or so, I sprayed everything (my face and legs, walls, floors, etc) except my “area.” I couldn’t wait to buy another auto bidet. Of course, that was when I started getting the hang of the sprayer bidet.



Aww, sorry Boo!  That happened to me the first time I turned the TUSHY on.  I was standing over the commode and turning the knobs to see how to operate it and when I turned the knob to the "Bum Wash" setting, the nozzle turned up and sprayed me, and my man, who was standing beside me, all in the face and chest.  We got soaked. 
I used it twice today so far and my bum is some kind of clean and fresh.  Wow!


----------



## discodumpling

Still Covid free over here. God is good as it seems that most people in my family are managing just fine. With the exception of my cousin who works for NYC Transit none has reported the Rona. ...some of these folks be lying though; and of course if you're asymptomatic you will never know without testing. But from Europe to the Americas my fam is Ok. 
How have your families fared during Corona? 
Are we still quarantining hard or only slightly?


----------



## Ganjababy

That’s great.

Several  family member’s parents and grand parents have died in UK and US. My aunts father was one, he was a WWII vet. The last real gentleman I know. He lived a colourfilled, full life. Was banned from the US at one point for being in the communist party and complained that his progeny was letting him down because half of them married the descendants of colonizers and all his hard earned money will be going to them But that’s what he gets for moving to England in the 5o’s lol. He used to say it in jest but he was half serious lol. RONA took him out a year or so earlier than if there were no RONA.

My grandmother is nearly 100. She spends 1/2 her year in Ja and the other half in Georgia. I honestly don’t know if I will ever see her again. She is my first Shero. The way things are now. She had over a dozen kids and over 150 descendants and counting. She is another colourful character. She used to smoke cigars and once told my sister’s live-in partner that she would come to England and shoot  him with her rifle if he did not marry her grand-daughter and stop living in sin. She is well loved and cared for and is still with it.

I think I have been lucky so far. Things could be worst. People out there struggling. I give thanks.




discodumpling said:


> Still Covid free over here. God is good as it seems that most people in my family are managing just fine. With the exception of my cousin who works for NYC Transit none has reported the Rona. ...some of these folks be lying though; and of course if you're asymptomatic you will never know without testing. But from Europe to the Americas my fam is Ok.
> How have your families fared during Corona?
> Are we still quarantining hard or only slightly?


----------



## Ganjababy

Whenever I watch the news I feel like I’m in a real life nightmare never-ending story. Will this ever end?


----------



## Lute

Ganjababy said:


> Whenever I watch the news I feel like I’m in a real life nightmare never-ending story. Will this ever end?



It will. What state you are in?


----------



## SoniT

discodumpling said:


> Still Covid free over here. God is good as it seems that most people in my family are managing just fine. With the exception of my cousin who works for NYC Transit none has reported the Rona. ...some of these folks be lying though; and of course if you're asymptomatic you will never know without testing. But from Europe to the Americas my fam is Ok.
> How have your families fared during Corona?
> Are we still quarantining hard or only slightly?


My family is faring well. Thankfully we are all healthy and continuing to take precautions. I still haven't visited any family that doesn't live in the house with me. We're not ready for that yet. We stay in touch by phone, text, and Zoom.


----------



## awhyley

*Guess the wait is over.  Time to get to work.  *
*2020 is a beast.*

*Suspected case of bubonic plague in China's Inner Mongolia*

_"Authorities in the Chinese region of Inner Mongolia are on high alert after a suspected case of bubonic plague, the disease that caused the Black Death pandemic, was reported Sunday."_



Link: https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/06/asia/china-mongolia-bubonic-plague-intl-hnk-scli-scn/index.html


----------



## Miss_Luna

I personally know two families that have lost someone to corona because a younger person in the household had it. By younger, I mean a 50 year-old contracted it at work and gave it to his 70+ year-old mother-in-law, who was recovering from surgery. 

The second family was a similar event; the son gave it to his mother while visiting. I can't imagine the guilt that comes with that. 

I've been tested and I still stay away from most people. I hope people start doing a better job at protecting their loved ones.


----------



## awhyley

When you don't hear . . . 

*Restaurants, Gyms Shutting Down Again in Miami-Dade Due to Florida COVID Spike*

*What to Know*

Restaurants, gyms and other venues are being ordered to shut down again in Miami-Dade County as of Wednesday, July 8th
Restaurants may continue to operate for takeout and delivery
Mayor Carlos Gimenez cited an uptick in hospitalizations and a rising state coronavirus positivity rate as his major concerns

Link: https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local...XFT6AJLqCqkKMSFIBAiGGxVjlHd_RjMhY-E9sGwxNW7Dg


----------



## Crackers Phinn

My in-laws kid snuck out and brought the virus back to both parents and the mother is a cancer survivor.  Covid hit her hard but she never got to the point of needing a ventilator. It hit the father who was relatively healthy like pneumonia.  Both of them are expected to recover but kid is being shipped off to military school as soon as it's safe.  

This is terrible but whatevs.  My friend tried to get her mother and sister to come out to the compound she and her husband were staying before the outbreak was bad but the sister wouldn't come unless her babydaddy could (that was a no) and moms wouldn't come without the sister and her kids.   Welp, they all got the covid and moms and baby daddy didn't make it.  My friend has declared her sister to be dead to her.   As far as she's concerned her babies won't know their grandmother because sis chose dude over safety.  Could be pregnancy hormones, but I don't blame her.


----------



## Lute

Crackers Phinn said:


> My in-laws kid snuck out and brought the virus back to both parents and the mother is a cancer survivor.  Covid hit her hard but she never got to the point of needing a ventilator. It hit the father who was relatively healthy like pneumonia.  Both of them are expected to recover but kid is being shipped off to military school as soon as it's safe.



Does the kid realize understand the severity of what almost happened? He/she could've lost both parents.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lute said:


> Does the kid realize understand the severity of what almost happened? He/she could've lost both parents.


I doubt it but he bout to.  Lil dude don't realize how soft he is and military school ain't no joke.   I talked about his spoiled  here. https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ationship-thread.812969/page-86#post-25485141


----------



## vevster

I am watching Cuomo's  presser and he said no FACIALS -- I had a facial  a couple of weeks ago.  I broke the law!


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> I am watching Cuomo's  presser and he said no FACIALS -- I had a facial  a couple of weeks ago.  I broke the law!


Wear your mask...they won’t have the evidence.


----------



## AVNchick

Suspected case of Bubonic Plague in China 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/06/world/asia/china-bubonic-plague-inner-mongolia.html


----------



## Ganjababy

Canada. Just across the border...





Lute said:


> It will. What state you are in?


----------



## Ganjababy

I bet you they change their minds about military school lol





Crackers Phinn said:


> I doubt it but he bout to.  Lil dude don't realize how soft he is and military school ain't no joke.   I talked about his spoiled  here. https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ationship-thread.812969/page-86#post-25485141


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ganjababy said:


> I bet you they change their minds about military school lol


Nope, Pop Dukes cannot stand the sight of his boy right now and sent him to an isolation center for (Jews) who have tested positive for Covid that need a place to stay away from family that has tested negative.    His mother is less mad but I haven't heard a peep from her about not packing her hell spawn off.   I think they been talking about military school for a while and this latest situation just pushed the decision off the cliff.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

AVNchick said:


> Suspected case of Bubonic Plague in China
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/06/world/asia/china-bubonic-plague-inner-mongolia.html


2020, you know what?


----------



## B_Phlyy

AVNchick said:


> Suspected case of Bubonic Plague in China
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/06/world/asia/china-bubonic-plague-inner-mongolia.html



H3$$ the %#&^ no. I was just trying to get ready for the Saharan Dust storm. Ain't nobody got time for no damn plague.


----------



## meka72

Ms Hattie already has a little fan club lol


----------



## SoniT

meka72 said:


> Ms Hattie already has a little fan club lol


Thats sweet. I volunteered to write letters to seniors through this organization: https://www.lettersagainstisolation.com/


----------



## vevster

The Oura ring works..... my temp went up 2.2 degrees 2 days ago dropped 1 degree yesterday and is back to normal today.  I guess my body was fighting something.......  I love the monitoring.....


----------



## awhyley

Wow, this is so sad.  How could you take your immunocompromised child to a Covid-19 party?
(eta: And they gave her hydroxychloroquine too).  



Link: https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/07/florida-carsyn-davis-coronavirus/


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

awhyley said:


> Wow, this is so sad.  How could you take your immunocompromised child to a Covid-19 party?
> (eta: And they gave her hydroxychloroquine too).
> 
> View attachment 460879
> 
> Link: https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/07/florida-carsyn-davis-coronavirus/



OMG WHAT?! MY GOD!!! SMH


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

discodumpling said:


> Still Covid free over here. God is good as it seems that most people in my family are managing just fine. With the exception of my cousin who works for NYC Transit none has reported the Rona. ...some of these folks be lying though; and of course if you're asymptomatic you will never know without testing. But from Europe to the Americas my fam is Ok.
> How have your families fared during Corona?
> Are we still quarantining hard or only slightly?



I'm living in South Florida, the new epicenter for rising COVID cases. Been working from home, avoiding going out, staying masked up every time I do go out. The only person I have contact with on a regular basis is my BF. I've sworn him to stay masked up and 6 feet away from other people as much as humanly possible.

My extended family lives in North Florida. I've been up to visit a few times. They, too, have been super careful, especially because of my two 65+ year old parents and 100 year old grandmother. I've stayed with them a few days at a time, and thankfully, no problems.

Other than that, I saw my best friend for the first time since this all started on July 4th (her birthday). We were both 6 feet apart, masked up, etc.

I've been declining social events. I cannot believe folks are around here actually going out to bars, clubs, eating in restaurants, and traveling *to* Miami for 4th of July vacation (one of my sister's friends did ). I got invited on 2 road trips and declined both because I didn't feel comfortable, especially not being around these people and not knowing where they had been.


----------



## Chromia

charmingt said:


> Cartoon: Faces of the maskless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Sorensen for Comics
> Community
> Tuesday June 30, 2020 · 6:50 AM CDT
> 
> Recommend 229
> Tweet   55 Comments 55 New


Anti-maskers were protesting in a suburb near me on Saturday.  They were at a busy intersection holding up signs about masks vs rights and freedom, and "honk if you agree" type signs.  Only 1 person honked while I was at the intersection.


----------



## Kanky

A friend asked me to go to Vegas and now I have to reevaluate our whole relationship.


----------



## discodumpling

Kanky said:


> A friend asked me to go to Vegas and now I have to reevaluate our whole relationship.


Chile...my oldest is on his way to Vegas tomorrow. This is how he wants to celebrate his 26th bday. Ive already talked to him. All I can do now is pray.


----------



## Ganjababy

Has anyone worn a mask all day? What is that like? I finally got a job. I’m reviewing the new PPE policy and I will have to wear a mask all day while on shift. I’m glad that’s the policy but I’m wondering what that will be like.

also are they still putting the swabs halfway up to people’s brains when they are testing them I wonder...


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dicapr

Ganjababy said:


> Has anyone worn a mask all day? What is that like? I finally got a job. I’m reviewing the new PPE policy and I will have to wear a mask all day while on shift. I’m glad that’s the policy but I’m wondering what that will be like.
> 
> also are they still putting the swabs halfway up to people’s brains when they are testing them I wonder...


It’s hot and uncomfortable. Eventually you get used to it.


----------



## Kanky

discodumpling said:


> Chile...my oldest is on his way to Vegas tomorrow. This is how he wants to celebrate his 26th bday. Ive already talked to him. All I can do now is pray.


At 26 he will probably be fine if he gets it, but if I were you I wouldn't let him in my house until he'd quarantined for two weeks. My friend is a middle aged mother with high blood pressure. I told her that she needed to KHAITH but these flights are cheap and she has a vacation home out there.


----------



## dicapr

Kanky said:


> At 26 he will probably be fine if he gets it, but if I were you I wouldn't let him in my house until he'd quarantined for two weeks. My friend is a middle aged mother with high blood pressure. I told her that she needed to KHAITH but these flights are cheap and she has a vacation home out there.



Hopefully he will be.

Younger adults need to stop being so cavalier with their health. Latest research shows that even asymptomatic infections result in some organ damage.  They were saying they have no idea what this means in terms of long term consequences or life expectancy.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Ganjababy said:


> Has anyone worn a mask all day? What is that like? I finally got a job. I’m reviewing the new PPE policy and I will have to wear a mask all day while on shift. I’m glad that’s the policy but I’m wondering what that will be like.
> 
> also are they still putting the swabs halfway up to people’s brains when they are testing them I wonder...



Congrats on your new job. 

The masks are uncomfortable but you get used to them. We have air conditioning in our building so it's not too bad. I also try to take longer bathroom breaks to get some slightly fresher air. 

And yes, they are still shoving the swabs up the nose and halfway down the throat. Testing is really a pick your poison situation (no pun intended).


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

dicapr said:


> Hopefully he will be.
> 
> Younger adults need to stop being so cavalier with their health. Latest research shows that even asymptomatic infections result in some organ damage.  They were saying they have no idea what this means in terms of long term consequences or life expectancy.


My 21 year old sister told me yesterday she wishes she could be like her friends on IG who are partying regularly, and traveling to Miami and LA etc. Even though a number of them have COVID symptoms now. They literally don't care. I told her she's free to do whatever she wants. But once she leaves, she can't come back home until she's quarantined for 2+ weeks and if she contracts COVID and has to go to the hospital, no one will be allowed to go in with her.


----------



## SoniT

discodumpling said:


> Chile...my oldest is on his way to Vegas tomorrow. This is how he wants to celebrate his 26th bday. Ive already talked to him. All I can do now is pray.


My 24 year old niece and her boyfriend just flew to Colorado. I told my sister that she should make my niece quarantine before coming back to her house.


----------



## dicapr

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> My 21 year old sister told me yesterday she wishes she could be like her friends on IG who are partying regularly, and traveling to Miami and LA etc. Even though a number of them have COVID symptoms now. They literally don't care. I told her she's free to do whatever she wants. But once she leaves, she can't come back home until she's quarantined for 2+ weeks and if she contracts COVID and has to go to the hospital, no one will be allowed to go in with her.



My niece is upset because she and her friend can’t hang out right now. Her friend’s mom has been exposed at work. Hanging  out was canceled by both sets of parents until the friend and her mom are sure they don’t have COVID. My niece and her friend are both 16 so they just don’t get it.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

discodumpling said:


> Still Covid free over here. God is good as it seems that most people in my family are managing just fine. With the exception of my cousin who works for NYC Transit none has reported the Rona. ...some of these folks be lying though; and of course if you're asymptomatic you will never know without testing. But from Europe to the Americas my fam is Ok.
> How have your families fared during Corona?
> Are we still quarantining hard or only slightly?


My family is still quarantining, only leaving for necessities and to take walks in the neighborhood. We're in the Bay Area so masks are required here and staying 6 feet apart. I usually see SO in person once a week for dinner and we get food to go, eat in our cars or outside since it's summer. He went to his parents house when SIP came down so he's been social distancing to avoid exposing them. He got tested a couple weeks ago because his sister came up from LA and then went to Arizona and back.  Everyone came back negative. He's considered an essential worker but the looting destroyed any idea of bringing people back.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

dicapr said:


> My niece is upset because she and her friend can’t hang out right now. Her friend’s mom has been exposed at work. Hanging  out was canceled by both sets of parents until the friend and her mom are sure they don’t have COVID. My niece and her friend are both 16 so they just don’t get it.


Unfortunately I think a lot of people are going to have to die, or get this and have lingering effects afterward for it to really sink in. 

We're on the Titanic right now, and a lot of people are in denial.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ganjababy said:


> Has anyone worn a mask all day? What is that like? I finally got a job. I’m reviewing the new PPE policy and I will have to wear a mask all day while on shift. I’m glad that’s the policy but I’m wondering what that will be like.
> 
> also are they still putting the swabs halfway up to people’s brains when they are testing them I wonder...


Yeah while I was recently in the hospital I wore a mask all day except to sleep/eat as the policy was for them to leave us alone at night but if they had to come in I popped my mask on.
Prior to that I've worn one for12 to 13 hours for flu season when I didnt have my vaccine but only when I was on the unit.
You just have to find a place you can occassionally remove it for a break.    Other than that most recently I was ok and my oxygen levels stayed up even though at times I have issues with becoming hypoxic ( not related to wearing a mask).


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ganjababy said:


> Has anyone worn a mask all day? What is that like? I finally got a job. I’m reviewing the new PPE policy and I will have to wear a mask all day while on shift. I’m glad that’s the policy but I’m wondering what that will be like.
> 
> also are they still putting the swabs halfway up to people’s brains when they are testing them I wonder...


I've been working with a mask on 8-12 hours since the middle of March.  In the beginning, I wouldn't take the thing off except to eat lunch until I got home even in the car.  The good part is that since I can't eat snacks through a mask, I  lost 30 pounds between March and June.   The bad part is I've always had sinus and dehydration problems and the mask makes my nose and throat dry so when I get home I pretty much drink water until I go to bed.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Crackers Phinn said:


> I've been working with a mask on 8-12 hours since the middle of March.  In the beginning, I wouldn't take the thing off except to eat lunch until I got home even in the car.  The good part is that since I can't eat snacks through a mask, I  lost 30 pounds between March and June.   The bad part is I've always had sinus and dehydration problems and the mask makes my nose and throat dry so when I get home I pretty much drink water until I go to bed.


Good to know you are healthier.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OMG WHAT?! MY GOD!!! SMH



That's crazy and with mom being a nurse and dad a PA too.  Using grandpa's oxygen instead of taking her in as medical professionals.  Sad!


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> I've been working with a mask on 8-12 hours since the middle of March.  In the beginning, I wouldn't take the thing off except to eat lunch until I got home even in the car.  *The good part is that since I can't eat snacks through a mask, I  lost 30 pounds between March and June. *  The bad part is I've always had sinus and dehydration problems and the mask makes my nose and throat dry so when I get home I pretty much drink water until I go to bed.



It's that 'Rona diet.  
Seriously though, I'm wondering how many people are losing weight due to this crisis.


----------



## Kanky

Covid-19 causing brain damage 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/08/health/coronavirus-brain-damage-study-intl-hnk-scli-scn/index.html


----------



## UmSumayyah

awhyley said:


> It's that 'Rona diet.
> Seriously though, I'm wondering how many people are losing weight due to this crisis.


Some people are packing on the pounds and others have been scared salad lol


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Lylddlebit

UmSumayyah said:


> Some people are packing on the pounds and others have been scared salad lol




Ya'll funny.  I lost 10 lbs since March which knocked me back into the underweight BMI range.  I wasn't trying to loose weight...shoot that extra 10 lbs was all thighs and booty lol.   It's home cooked food every day without filler snacks that did it.  I can put my finger on how often I just eat a burger I really don't want because DH likes fast food when I rather go home and cook something that tastes better.   I am eating as much as a normally eat that is for sure. I just eat better because everything I make is homemade now lol.  I am not eating a burger in lieu of making dinner because DH bought it home  before I started cooking.  DH has always just bought something over to eat a few time a week as a habit and he is always the one who adds snack junk food I don't normally buy to the grocery basket but that stopped  in March.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I went they told me they were not testing for antibodies. After making sure, I walked out.


Did they say why they weren't testing for antibodies? I got a text about this from the Red Cross but I don't want sign up if this is a bait and switch.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Did they say why they weren't testing for antibodies? I got a text about this from the Red Cross but I don't want sign up if this is a bait and switch.


It was a glitch. They misdirected me to another blood organization which was not doing the test.


----------



## Ganjababy

Some of the nursing homes in Ontario and Quebec had a death toll of 30-44% of their residents. That is sooo crazy.


----------



## [email protected]@

Ganjababy said:


> Some of the nursing homes in Ontario and Quebec had a death toll of 30-44% of their residents. That is sooo crazy.


----------



## awhyley

Is this the new Covid?  Are the Chinese scapegoating now that there's a second wave?  Will we live through July?    

*Kazakhstan denies Chinese government report that country has 'unknown pneumonia' outbreak more deadly than Covid-19*

(CNN)Authorities in Kazakhstan have denied a report published by Chinese officials that the country is experiencing an outbreak of "unknown pneumonia" potentially deadlier than the novel coronavirus.

On Thursday, the Chinese Embassy in Kazakhstan issued a warning to citizens living in the Central Asian country that the pneumonia had killed more than 1,700 people.  "Kazakhstani Health Department and other agencies are conducting comparative research and have not defined the nature of the pneumonia virus," the statement said.

New cases of the unidentified pneumonia have been increasing significantly since mid-June across the country, said the embassy, adding that in some places, authorities are reporting hundreds of new cases a day.
In a statement on Friday, the Kazakhstan health ministry acknowledged the presence of "viral pneumonias of unspecified etiology," but denied that the outbreak was new or unknown.

"In response to these reports, the Ministry of Health of the Republic of Kazakhstan officially declares that this information does not correspond to reality," the statement read.

It added the "unspecified" pneumonia classification followed World Health Organization guidelines "for the registration of pneumonia when the coronavirus infection is diagnosed clinically or epidemiologically but is not confirmed by laboratory testing."  According to the embassy, the rise was concentrated in the regions of Atyrau, Aktobe and Shymkent, which together have almost 500 new cases and more than 30 critically ill patients.  The disease killed 1,772 people this year, some of whom were Chinese citizens, according to the embassy. A total of 628 of those deaths took place in June alone. "This disease is much deadlier than Covid-19," the statement said.

The number of pneumonia cases in the capital city Nursultan has more than doubled this June from the same time last year, according to Kazakhstan's prominent news agency Kazinform, which cited official data.  "Up to 200 people are admitted to hospitals every day. Over the last few days some 300 people diagnosed with pneumonia were taken to hospitals a day. Besides some receive treatment at home," said the head of the Nursultan healthcare department, Kazinform reported.  The Chinese embassy warned residents in the region to limit how much they went outside, and to avoid crowded public areas. It also encouraged preventative measures like wearing a mask, disinfecting spaces, washing hands frequently, and allowing good air circulation in indoor spaces.

*CNN has been unable to independently verify the Chinese Embassy report and has reached out to Kazakhstan's Ministry of Healthcare for further details.*

When asked about the outbreak on Friday, a spokesman for the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs told reporters, "We would also like to get more information. China hopes to work together with Kazakhstan to fight the epidemic and to safeguard the two countries public health security."  In a statement posted on its social media, the Kazakhstan Health Ministry said Minister Aleksey Tsoy had spoken about a number of pneumonia cases nationwide at a briefing on Thursday. These cases included different types of bacterial, fungal and viral pneumonia -- including some of "unspecified etiology."

Tsoy told the briefing that all registered cases of pneumonia in the country rose by more than 300% in June compared to the same month in 2019, from 7,964 last year to 32,724 in 2020. Related deaths rose by 129%, from 274 in June 2019 to 628 in the same month this year.

Link: https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/10/...J2df6uq3Se0vsc3cExQ6C2-OaDcCnHEkaAt5KyJ2iQid8


----------



## vevster

These look great. I now hate touching doors or buttons of any kind.


----------



## Kanky

Ganjababy said:


> Some of the nursing homes in Ontario and Quebec had a death toll of 30-44% of their residents. That is sooo crazy.



The nursing homes here have pretty high death tolls as well. This black nursing home hasn't had a single case of Covid 19 because they knew that Trump couldn't be trusted and did the opposite of what he said.

https://www.baltimoresun.com/opinio...0200618-re2obahhbzbddojazrkf65gdoq-story.html


----------



## charmingt




----------



## charmingt




----------



## yamilee21

I don’t understand the Kazakhstan story; they have an acknowledged serious outbreak of covid-19 right now; today they were ranked #31 in total cases, and #17 in daily new cases. At worse, their cases, particularly the deaths, are being under-reported. Why would China accuse them of having a whole new similar but different disease?


----------



## vevster

Trump wears mask


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Trump wears mask


He had no choice; his staff finally cracked down on him


----------



## Evolving78

Shimmie said:


> He had no choice; his staff finally cracked down on him


I bet they roughed him up in the bathroom and secret service turned their backs because they were tired of getting sick and him not caring.


----------



## Shimmie

Evolving78 said:


> I bet they roughed him up in the bathroom and secret service turned their backs because they were tired of getting sick and him not caring.


I wouldn’t doubt it.  Truthfully, something had to happen up there in the White House. The entire staff are done with him.     His foolishness was absolutely and far beyond overboard with this “No mask” tirade.   

My 2 year old grandson shows more sense; he even knows the right way to wear it, by himself.


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> My 2 year old grandson shows more sense; he even knows the right way to wear it, by himself.


LOL, my cousin's daughter, 4, in their country they only have to wear the masks on public transportation.  When they unexpectedly had to take a bus she was like, "Do we have our masks?" all concerned..... lol.....


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> LOL, my cousin's daughter, 4 in their country they only have to wear the masks on public transportation.  When they unexpectedly had to take a bus she was like, "Do we have our masks?" all concerned..... lol.....


Adorable   Awww, Bless her heart.   

It’s a sin and a shame when little children have and demonstrate more sense and exercise more wisdom than a full grown man.


----------



## Kanky

An American passport is worthless now.
https://medium.com/@indica/the-plague-states-of-america-53b20678a80e


----------



## charmingt

Just wow.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Shimmie

charmingt said:


> Just wow.


Why is he acting so afraid of her...     Hiding behind that huge mask on a TV screen at that.   Take off the mask; no one is around but him.   Tell the woman, to get off your case.   At the time, she speaks of, you just didn't have the facts; no one did. This Covid-19 came on like an ambush.   It's not that difficult to say.   Gee Whiz.


----------



## mensa

Shimmie said:


> He had no choice; his staff finally cracked down on him


----------



## vevster

Texas and Arizona are requesting refrigerated trucks for bodies now.

update: and Florida


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

vevster said:


> Texas and Arizona are requesting refrigerated trucks for bodies now.
> 
> update: and Florida


 
No words.


----------



## Peppermynt

Shimmie said:


> Why is he acting so afraid of her...     Hiding behind that huge mask on a TV screen at that.   Take off the mask; no one is around but him.   Tell the woman, to get off your case.   At the time, she speaks of, you just didn't have the facts; no one did. This Covid-19 came on like an ambush.   It's not that difficult to say.   Gee Whiz.



I’m sorry. But no. He needs to be afraid. 

Science and scientists were calling for masks when he and many other administration cronies (mostly non scientists) were poo pooing the need for masks because they were afraid of contradicting der Trump Furher and putting their lucrative jobs ($$$) in jeopardy. They deserted their responsibility to we the people because it was inconvenient and didn’t serve their ends - which was re-electing that narcissistic, dim witted, racist oaf. It’s why many of us on this very thread pages and pages ago were like, nope, we’re masking up from jump. 

He and many many other feckless officials are exactly why we, the disunited states, are in - and will remain in - dire straights because they are too weak to tell the truth. They don’t care how many people die. All they care about is money. 

This will not end soon and it will not end pretty. 

But, hey, her emails.


----------



## Transformer

My niece’s husband just tested positive for the virus. Both are doctors working in Alabama.  My niece works in corporate practice—-one of seven doctors in the practice, while her husband is working ER at a hospital. Both are age 30.   I haven’t seen her husband in a few years, but in my opinion he was carrying extra weight for his frame.  Currently he is asymptomatic .

My daughter is tested weekly, and so far so good.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I've been seeing a few pages of people who thought Rona was a hoax that have died and it made me wonder what happened to that fool basketball player who touched all the microphones during the press conference and immediately tested positive with his dumb 

Remember this is someone  who was young and in peak health and form when he contracted the virus and months later, he still ain't all the way back to right.

*NBA Player Rudy Gobert Says He Has Trouble Smelling 3 Months After Testing Positive for COVID-19*
*June 29, 2020 01:36 PM*

In March, Rudy Gobert was the first NBA player to test positive for coronavirus

Three months after his positive coronavirus diagnosis, Utah Jazz player Rudy Gobert is still experiencing symptoms of the disease.

In an interview with the French newspaper _L'Equipe_, Gobert, a native of France, opened up about his recovery from coronavirus and said his sense of smell has not completely returned.

"The taste has returned, but the smell is still not 100 percent," Gobert told the newspaper this week, according to ESPN. "I can smell smells, but not from afar. I spoke to specialists, who told me that it could take up to a year [to return to normal]."

Gobert also admitted he still feels "strange things" but can't definitively say if they are caused by the virus or his break from basketball activities. However, he feels like he's in "good shape" overall, he told the outlet.


After his diagnosis, the 28-year-old gave occasional updates about his recovery to social media and spoke about his loss of smell and taste shortly after he tested positive.

Was the jokey joke worth it Dumas?  I mean they literally had just said don't do this.  He can't even say he didn't know.


----------



## vevster

I know someone that has to get on a flight from Miami International airport with their 85 yo mother. I told her to start on vitamin D along with zinc and C. 

Dr. Steven Gundry explained what HE is doing to avoid the virus. He was so specific, I wonder if he was trying to send a message to the masses. 
Here’s a link queued to the part where he discussed it:


----------



## charmingt

Makes you wonder.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## discodumpling

SoniT said:


> My 24 year old niece and her boyfriend just flew to Colorado. I told my sister that she should make my niece quarantine before coming back to her house.



My oldest lives with my parents who have a few comorbidities between them. My Mom has hypertension, my Dad has Khron's & diabetes and something else they ain't telling me
They set up a dedicated disinfecting and sanitizing route & routine for DS#1. It includes Dettol & Carboholic soap!! I told him don't look at my parents or breathe in their direction for 2 weeks when he gets back! 
BTW he says Vegas is Vegas. He only saw a few bars closed down. He says folks are still out there wildin.


----------



## yamilee21

charmingt said:


>


Judging from the way so many idiots are out here without masks, it’s not going to stay that way in NY for long.


----------



## discodumpling

awhyley said:


> Is this the new Covid?  Are the Chinese scapegoating now that there's a second wave?  Will we live through July?
> 
> *Kazakhstan denies Chinese government report that country has 'unknown pneumonia' outbreak more deadly than Covid-19*
> 
> (CNN)Authorities in Kazakhstan have denied a report published by Chinese officials that the country is experiencing an outbreak of "unknown pneumonia" potentially deadlier than the novel coronavirus.
> 
> On Thursday, the Chinese Embassy in Kazakhstan issued a warning to citizens living in the Central Asian country that the pneumonia had killed more than 1,700 people.  "Kazakhstani Health Department and other agencies are conducting comparative research and have not defined the nature of the pneumonia virus," the statement said.
> 
> New cases of the unidentified pneumonia have been increasing significantly since mid-June across the country, said the embassy, adding that in some places, authorities are reporting hundreds of new cases a day.
> In a statement on Friday, the Kazakhstan health ministry acknowledged the presence of "viral pneumonias of unspecified etiology," but denied that the outbreak was new or unknown.
> 
> "In response to these reports, the Ministry of Health of the Republic of Kazakhstan officially declares that this information does not correspond to reality," the statement read.
> 
> It added the "unspecified" pneumonia classification followed World Health Organization guidelines "for the registration of pneumonia when the coronavirus infection is diagnosed clinically or epidemiologically but is not confirmed by laboratory testing."  According to the embassy, the rise was concentrated in the regions of Atyrau, Aktobe and Shymkent, which together have almost 500 new cases and more than 30 critically ill patients.  The disease killed 1,772 people this year, some of whom were Chinese citizens, according to the embassy. A total of 628 of those deaths took place in June alone. "This disease is much deadlier than Covid-19," the statement said.
> 
> The number of pneumonia cases in the capital city Nursultan has more than doubled this June from the same time last year, according to Kazakhstan's prominent news agency Kazinform, which cited official data.  "Up to 200 people are admitted to hospitals every day. Over the last few days some 300 people diagnosed with pneumonia were taken to hospitals a day. Besides some receive treatment at home," said the head of the Nursultan healthcare department, Kazinform reported.  The Chinese embassy warned residents in the region to limit how much they went outside, and to avoid crowded public areas. It also encouraged preventative measures like wearing a mask, disinfecting spaces, washing hands frequently, and allowing good air circulation in indoor spaces.
> 
> *CNN has been unable to independently verify the Chinese Embassy report and has reached out to Kazakhstan's Ministry of Healthcare for further details.*
> 
> When asked about the outbreak on Friday, a spokesman for the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs told reporters, "We would also like to get more information. China hopes to work together with Kazakhstan to fight the epidemic and to safeguard the two countries public health security."  In a statement posted on its social media, the Kazakhstan Health Ministry said Minister Aleksey Tsoy had spoken about a number of pneumonia cases nationwide at a briefing on Thursday. These cases included different types of bacterial, fungal and viral pneumonia -- including some of "unspecified etiology."
> 
> Tsoy told the briefing that all registered cases of pneumonia in the country rose by more than 300% in June compared to the same month in 2019, from 7,964 last year to 32,724 in 2020. Related deaths rose by 129%, from 274 in June 2019 to 628 in the same month this year.
> 
> Link: https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/10/asia/kazakhstan-pneumonia-intl-hnk-scli-scn/index.html?utm_medium=social&utm_term=link&utm_content=2020-07-10T07:00:06&utm_source=fbCNN&fbclid=IwAR2IiJPpn3La0salCvy_xzwsMvcFl7l4g4QiRDBiUKri7G_IedUQhIqvmTM&fbclid=IwAR3IsS0NKzO3zdJ2df6uq3Se0vsc3cExQ6C2-OaDcCnHEkaAt5KyJ2iQid8



Wow! Just Wow! GOD is big mad. It's not even survival of the fittest out here... GOD is on his idgaf & wotless behaviour! Love, light, health and strength for all the ladies of LHCF. May our collective positive energy surround you and your families as we endure these unprecedented times!


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Kanky

My property manager fell off the face of the planet a few months back and stopped returning emails and texts. (Money was still showing up like usual, but that's mostly automated.) He was hospitalized with Covid19 and still hasn't really recovered. I don't know about whatever health issues he may have, but he is in his early 40's and not overweight. He had to a hire another real estate agent to take over his business while he recovers.


----------



## Kanky

Immunity from COVID 19 may only last a few months.  

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/13/health/covid-immunity-antibody-response-uk-study-wellness/index.html


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Texas and Arizona are requesting refrigerated trucks for bodies now.
> 
> update: and Florida


----------



## Shimmie

charmingt said:


>


All for one day, July 4th? It’s not even worth it ...


----------



## charmingt




----------



## dancinstallion

Can yall believe I had it better working in New York than Houston. I had 1-3 patients in New york because so many travel nurses came to help. Now Houston needs the help, I have 5 patients and day shift had 6 Covid patients, luckily all arent sick sick, a few stable patients but it just means less care can be provided to everyone or equally.  and it means my exposure increases.
We havent had a lot of deaths yet even though our cases are up. I am wondering if this is a weaker strain or has the quality of care drastically improved.
Still more men are dying or being infected with longer complications. 

The hospital I work for has been giving patients 3000mg of vitamin c IV four times and day plus a few other supplements by IV so they are treating patients correctly. And we have ppe. The areas are sealed off properly as opposed to NY. My job also has been on the news every week  MSNBC, CNN, ABC showing how we are battling covid.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> Can yall believe I had it better working in New York than Houston. I had 1-3 patients in New york because so many travel nurses came to help. Now Houston needs the help, I have 5 patients and day shift had 6 Covid patients, luckily all arent sick sick, a few stable patients but it just means less care can be provided to everyone or equally.  and it means my exposure increases.
> We havent had a lot of deaths yet even though our cases are up. I am wondering if this is a weaker strain or has the quality of care drastically improved.
> Still more men are dying.
> 
> The hospital I work for has been giving patients 3000mg IV four times and day so they are treating patients correctly. And we have ppe. The areas are sealed off properly as opposed to NY. My job also has been on the news every week  MSNBC, CNN, ABC showing how we are battling covid.


3000 mg of what?


----------



## charmingt




----------



## charmingt




----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> 3000 mg of what?



Of vitamin C


----------



## yamilee21

dancinstallion said:


> ... We havent had a lot of deaths yet even though our cases are up. I am wondering if this is a weaker strain or has the quality of care drastically improved.
> Still more men are dying. ...


Treatment protocols have definitely improved; there is much better information about what can work now than there was in March-April. But I think the main difference is that this is getting younger people right now, and they simply have fewer comorbidities, and a better chance of surviving than the older people who were getting it first in NY. Many of the new cases now in NY are also among younger people, who have been quicker to join in on the reopening of the city. I was reading somewhere that the latest mutation spreading through the south is more contagious, although it has not become any more or less lethal.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

He blames Obama/Biden for Covid testing failures  Vote November 3rd!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> Can yall believe I had it better working in New York than Houston. I had 1-3 patients in New york because so many travel nurses came to help. Now Houston needs the help, I have 5 patients and day shift had 6 Covid patients, luckily all arent sick sick, a few stable patients but it just means less care can be provided to everyone or equally.  and it means my exposure increases.
> We havent had a lot of deaths yet even though our cases are up. I am wondering if this is a weaker strain or has the quality of care drastically improved.
> Still more men are dying or being infected with longer complications.
> 
> The hospital I work for has been giving patients 3000mg of vitamin c IV four times and day plus a few other supplements by IV so they are treating patients correctly. And we have ppe. The areas are sealed off properly as opposed to NY. My job also has been on the news every week  MSNBC, CNN, ABC showing how we are battling covid.


What are the other supplements?


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> What are the other supplements?



Thiamine IV, vitamin D caps, plasmaLyte IV, solumedrol daily 
hydrochloroquine, azithromax for a week


----------



## Ganjababy

I am confused. Is that a strategy? Throw Obama’s and Biden’s name out there even if it’s an obvious lie?





TrulyBlessed said:


> He blames Obama/Biden for Covid testing failures  Vote November 3rd!


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> Of vitamin C


That is excellent.  I'm happy to hear that.   My friend also told me that when she called the doctor's office to check her mother's vitamin D levels, they said they stopped doing the test automatically last year.  So, she has an appt to get tested tomorow.  So happy that they are going into this trip PREPARED.....


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## charmingt

^^^^Agreed!


----------



## B_Phlyy

Kanky said:


> Immunity from COVID 19 may only last a few months.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/13/health/covid-immunity-antibody-response-uk-study-wellness/index.html



Just saw this and I'm concerned. If the antibodies only last a few months, how effective is the initial vaccine going to actually be? I didn't plan on taking it, but depending on when the vaccine is available, this could go even more left than it already is depending on people's immune response.


----------



## dicapr

B_Phlyy said:


> Just saw this and I'm concerned. If the antibodies only last a few months, how effective is the initial vaccine going to actually be? I didn't plan on taking it, but depending on when the vaccine is available, this could go even more left than it already is depending on people's immune response.



This is the 3 rd article I’ve seen in the last few days that states resistance is short lived  which means the vaccine may not be worth anything. The scary thing is the patients in 2 of the articles I read reported a more severe  case the second time around. They had few symptoms the first time and were in the moderate category the second time around.  Moderate meaning very sick at home but no hospitalizations.

The scary thing is they have been telling and reporting how 20 somethings are usually symptomatic. But it could be that when they get reinfected they will have a more serious disease state the second time around.


----------



## Kanky

COVID-19 and hospital data will now be routed through the Trump administration instead of the CDC. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/14/poli...tion-coronavirus-hospital-data-cdc/index.html


----------



## NijaG

vevster said:


> Texas and Arizona are requesting refrigerated trucks for bodies now.
> 
> update: and Florida



All the States where they were protesting with armed weapons (no cop related deaths reported) to go maskless and reopen the States early.

What was the slogan... No fear, No masks or something silly like that.

I hope all the higher up and leaders get what they get for being greedy and stupid and just plain wicked.

God should include as much wicked souls as possible on the list.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ I know everyone isn't able but this right here should make your decision easy.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> COVID-19 and hospital data will now be routed through the Trump administration instead of the CDC.
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/14/poli...tion-coronavirus-hospital-data-cdc/index.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/14/poli...tion-coronavirus-hospital-data-cdc/index.html


The fix is IN.


----------



## vevster

dicapr said:


> This is the 3 rd article I’ve seen in the last few days that states resistance is short lived which means the vaccine may not be worth anything.


May do more harm than good


----------



## B_Phlyy

dicapr said:


> This is the 3 rd article I’ve seen in the last few days that states resistance is short lived  which means the vaccine may not be worth anything. The scary thing is the patients in 2 of the articles I read reported a more severe  case the second time around. They had few symptoms the first time and were in the moderate category the second time around.  Moderate meaning very sick at home but no hospitalizations.
> 
> *The scary thing is they have been telling and reporting how 20 somethings are usually symptomatic. But it could be that when they get reinfected they will have a more serious disease state the second time around.*



This is why I'm concerned. If they are serious about thier timeline with the vaccine, it'll be ready by late spring/early summer 2021. Even if Agent Orange of the White House now is vacated by then, I suspect they'll try to make the vaccine mandatory for school children and college students. So they'll spend all summer having fun thinking they're protected while the antibodies are wearing off. So we'll be getting hit by cold/flu season and a more virulent coronavirus at the same time.


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


>


That happened in Chicago... see this exactly why my kids will be at home... I have been there and done that with parents not giving a hoot. My kids ended up in the hospital because a parent had to go work.. I understand people gotta do what they gotta do, but it will not be at the expense of my family.


----------



## UmSumayyah

charmingt said:


>


I have to sign waivers for rock climbing, outdoors clubs and sports saying that I won't sue if my kid dies during participation.

I think it's included on field trip forms too.

This isn't surprising.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^^Yes, but those are once in a while activities. School should not be a place you can't merely freely breathe air without risking the life of you and your family.


----------



## Reinventing21

All those billions of dollars going into space...I love all things galaxy...but why can't that be put on hold for a year and diverted to help families?  There seems to be so much money being spent by the government on different things that could wait during a pandemic.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

With his dumb 
*Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt announces he has tested positive for coronavirus*
(CNN)
Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt, who has aggressively pushed to reopen his state and flouted experts' health recommendations, announced Wednesday that he is the first governor to test positive for coronavirus. Stitt, a Republican, said at a press conference that he was tested on Tuesday and that he feels "fine," other than being a "little bit achy." He said he'll be quarantining and working from home, and that he was "pretty shocked" to be the first governor to get the virus. He added that he would isolating away from his family, whom he said tested negative.

"I want to use my story to remind Oklahomans that if you aren't feeling well, we want you to get tested," said Stitt, who added that he is not considering a statewide mask mandate as of now. Stitt's diagnosis is particularly notable, as he has not only pushed to aggressively reopen his state despite a surge in cases but has at times disregarded advice from medical experts. In March, he faced backlash for posting a photo of himself and his children at a crowded restaurant, which he later deleted.

*The city of Tulsa has experienced a recent surge in coronavirus cases following President Donald Trump's rally there on June 20, at which Stitt was present without a facial covering. On Wednesday, the governor downplayed the possibility that he contracted the virus at the event.*
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/15/politics/kevin-stitt-oklahoma-governor-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## gn1g

surely the schools will do temp checks upon entrance to school.


----------



## SoniT

My county announced distance learning for all students through at least February 2021.


----------



## Kalia1

gn1g said:


> surely the schools will do temp checks upon entrance to school.



Yes but sadly some parents will administer fever reducing medication prior to dropping their child off or even going to work just to be able to bypass the temperature check.


----------



## vevster

Someone I know rushed their 3 yo to the pediatrician with Covid symptoms. She got tested for both the virus and antibodies.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Peppermynt said:


> But, hey, her emails.



I thought I was the only one still putting this at the end of things Trump related lol.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^Yes, but those are once in a while activities. School should not be a place you can't merely freely breathe air without risking the life of you and your family.


Kids die of the flu every year, which I also knew before enrolling them in school.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Kalia1 said:


> Yes but sadly some parents will administer fever reducing medication prior to dropping their child off or even going to work just to be able to bypass the temperature check.


I hear this is fairly common too.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

UmSumayyah said:


> Kids die of the flu every year, which I also knew before enrolling them in school.


Unless there’s a death waiver for the flu I don’t see how this is relevant.

This isn’t motivated by the risk of getting ill. The schools are negligent in their reopening plans and this is an attempt to mitigate their risk of being sued.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

gn1g said:


> surely the schools will do temp checks upon entrance to school.


I’m not knocking it but temp checks do nothing for asymptomatic carriers who are the main ones transmitting the virus. It’ll keep the sickest out but “healthy” carriers will spread it to teachers and classmates.


----------



## vevster

I just got an email that Uber would have clorox wipes available to all riders.  They also provided a diagram of frequently touched spots in a car.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Black Ambrosia said:


> Unless there’s a death waiver for the flu I don’t see how this is relevant.
> 
> This isn’t motivated by the risk of getting ill. The schools are negligent in their reopening plans and this is an attempt to mitigate their risk of being sued.


It's relevant because the risk of death is ever present.

It's relevant because parents have always had the option to keep children with compromised immune systems home.  My school system has been obligated since I don't know when to provide instruction for those children, whether they must be home or have extended stays at the hospital.

Waivers are now a thing because people have a greater expectation that safety is guaranteed and are more likely to sue.  So yes, entities now have to make sure that people acknowledge that being around others carries the risk for transmission of viruses, which may turn out to be deadly.  They can improve ventilation, install plexiglass, require masks and reduce density but they can't guarantee that little Johnny or Susie won't contract a virus, nor can they guarantee that Johnny or Susie won't be in the small number of children that dies.

In the same way a sports league can keep fields and courts up to standards and hire referees to enforce rules but they can't guarantee that your child won't be the one to get hit in just the right place to cause severe injury or death.

Schools can open all they want, it doesn't mean you have to send your children.  School systems have posted their plans, some have video walk throughs showing the modifications they have made, I think every public school systems have board meetings available to watch on YouTube or their sites.  They are given guidance by health departments (and state education departments too I believe)

Parents are free to look at everything and decide, no one is sending people with guns to drag children into schools.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Kanky said:


> Immunity from COVID 19 may only last a few months.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/13/health/covid-immunity-antibody-response-uk-study-wellness/index.html



Yikes. If true, I guess we can say goodbye to the herd immunity theory.


----------



## dicapr

UmSumayyah said:


> It's relevant because the risk of death is ever present.
> 
> It's relevant because parents have always had the option to keep children with compromised immune systems home.  My school system has been obligated since I don't know when to provide instruction for those children, whether they must be home or have extended stays at the hospital.
> 
> Waivers are now a thing because people have a greater expectation that safety is guaranteed and are more likely to sue.  So yes, entities now have to make sure that people acknowledge that being around others carries the risk for transmission of viruses, which may turn out to be deadly.  They can improve ventilation, install plexiglass, require masks and reduce density but they can't guarantee that little Johnny or Susie won't contract a virus, nor can they guarantee that Johnny or Susie won't be in the small number of children that dies.
> 
> In the same way a sports league can keep fields and courts up to standards and hire referees to enforce rules but they can't guarantee that your child won't be the one to get hit in just the right place to cause severe injury or death.
> 
> Schools can open all they want, it doesn't mean you have to send your children.  School systems have posted their plans, some have video walk throughs showing the modifications they have made, I think every public school systems have board meetings available to watch on YouTube or their sites.  They are given guidance by health departments (and state education departments too I believe)
> 
> Parents are free to look at everything and decide, no one is sending people with guns to drag children into schools.




I think the conundrum is that if schools are closed employers and day cares are more likely to work with parents with child care issues. If schools are open the fact that you “need” to work remotely may not be honored at all. You may want to keep your child at home but work/finances make it prohibitive. Also there may not be room at daycare centers for you to enroll your child and they may not be of age to be home alone. It’s a no win situation.

So while it’s true that parents have a choice it’s between a rock and a hard place. The same thing with communities.

 Kids are germ factories and they are going to be in the general public spreading their contagion.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^ I do not want to go down the road again with comparing flu (&every other possible danger) to a global viral pandemic.

However, re " schools can open all they want , but doesn't mean you have to send your kids"...

That reasoning only considers the children.  

For schools to run, however,a whole lot of adults have to be involved  incl principals, assistant principals, secretaries, teachers, nurses, counselors, social workers, psychologists, paraprofessionals, substitute teachers, cafeteria workers, maintenance workers including regular building workers, outside emergency maintenance workers and others such as electricians & plumbers , volunteers including retired teachers and parents, parent coordinators, supervisors, security, librarians, accountants,  speech pathologists etc.

This is why schools can't 'just open' safely during a pandemic.


----------



## dicapr

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Yikes. If true, I guess we can say goodbye to the herd immunity theory.



There was another report today saying the same thing. Immunity may only be for  a few months. 

So this much anticipated/rushed vaccine may not be as effective as we need it to be. The rush to get something on the market is bypassing seeing how well it works and for how long. All they have demonstrated is that it produces antibodies. But if they only last weeks or a few months it’s just going to make people have a false sense of security.


----------



## vevster

UmSumayyah said:


> people have a greater expectation that safety is guaranteed


I must be an oddball because I have a lesser expectation that safety is guaranteed.


----------



## dicapr

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^ I do not want to go down the road again with comparing flu (&every other possible danger) to a global viral pandemic.
> 
> However, re " schools can open all they want , but doesn't mean you have to send your kids"...
> 
> That reasoning only considers the children.
> 
> For schools to run, however,a whole lot of adults have to be involved  incl principals, assistant principals, secretaries, teachers, nurses, counselors, social workers, psychologists, paraprofessionals, substitute teachers, cafeteria workers, maintenance workers including regular building workers, outside emergency maintenance workers and others such as electricians & plumbers , volunteers including retired teachers and parents, parent coordinators, supervisors, security, librarians, accountants,  speech pathologists etc.
> 
> This is why schools can't 'just open' safely during a pandemic.



I completely agree that the entire community is put at risk with children going back in class learning. The issue is so multifaceted.

 A teacher was on tv last night was speaking about how special needs students cannot get the education they need at home due to their special circumstances. 

It’s just messed up when all of this could have been avoided if the US had a true shut down in the spring time and national mask rules when we reopened. Now we are stuck in this purgatory of community spread.


----------



## dicapr

vevster said:


> I must be an oddball because I have a lesser expectation that safety is guaranteed.



I don’t think people expect a guaranteed safety. They just don’t want to walk into a situation where it is a forgone conclusion that it is unsafe to begin with.


----------



## Reinventing21

Also, imagine the costs of frequent re vaccinations  if  they only lasts a few weeks. Although , I am happy they are onto something at least!


----------



## Reinventing21

dicapr said:


> I completely agree that the entire community is put at risk with children going back in class learning. The issue is so multifaceted.
> 
> A teacher was on tv last night was speaking about how special needs students cannot get the education they need at home due to their special circumstances.
> 
> *It’s just messed up when all of this could have been avoided if the US had a true shut down in the spring time and national mask rules when we reopened. Now we are stuck in this purgatory of community spread.*





EXACTLY!


----------



## Reinventing21

dicapr said:


> I don’t think people expect a guaranteed safety. They just don’t want to walk into a situation where it is a forgone conclusion that it is unsafe to begin with.




This right here ^


----------



## UmSumayyah

dicapr said:


> I don’t think people expect a guaranteed safety. They just don’t want to walk into a situation where it is a forgone conclusion that it is unsafe to begin with.


Again, where are people being forced to send their kids?

Plenty of people in my area have looked at the plans for various schools and opted out.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> I must be an oddball because I have a lesser expectation that safety is guaranteed.


I mean in life, generally.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^ I do not want to go down the road again with comparing flu (&every other possible danger) to a global viral pandemic.
> 
> However, re " schools can open all they want , but doesn't mean you have to send your kids"...
> 
> That reasoning only considers the children.
> 
> For schools to run, however,a whole lot of adults have to be involved  incl principals, assistant principals, secretaries, teachers, nurses, counselors, social workers, psychologists, paraprofessionals, substitute teachers, cafeteria workers, maintenance workers including regular building workers, outside emergency maintenance workers and others such as electricians & plumbers , volunteers including retired teachers and parents, parent coordinators, supervisors, security, librarians, accountants,  speech pathologists etc.
> 
> This is why schools can't 'just open' safely during a pandemic.


Those people don't have to go to work either, and many are not going to.


----------



## Evolving78

UmSumayyah said:


> Again, where are people being forced to send their kids?
> 
> Plenty of people in my area have looked at the plans for various schools and opted out.


The school districts around here have yet to announce their plans. They keep sending out surveys, but pushing registration.


----------



## Evolving78

UmSumayyah said:


> Those people don't have to go to work either, and many are not going to.


During the last few months of school, the cafeteria staff that were preparing and handing out free lunches for the children kept contracting  or coming into contact with the coronavirus. They had to stop handing out lunches a few times.


----------



## dicapr

UmSumayyah said:


> Again, where are people being forced to send their kids?
> 
> Plenty of people in my area have looked at the plans for various schools and opted out.



I never said they were forced. I said that neither choice was a choice that the parents are comfortable with. Stay home and let work suffer/quit your job or risk the health of everyone in the family.  

I’m glad your area isn’t having any issues. I know there is a shortage of daycare spots where I live. So not sending them to school is less of an option than other places.  We have also had COVID outbreaks at some of the daycares. So no it isn’t about simply making arrangements


----------



## UmSumayyah

Evolving78 said:


> During the last few months of school, the cafeteria staff that were preparing and handing out free lunches for the children kept contracting  or coming into contact with the coronavirus. They had to stop handing out lunches a few times.


A logical response.


----------



## UmSumayyah

dicapr said:


> I never said they were forced. I said that neither choice was a choice that the parents are comfortable with. Stay home and let work suffer/quit your job or risk the health of everyone in the family.
> 
> I’m glad your area isn’t having any issues. I know there is a shortage of daycare spots where I live. So not sending them to school is less of an option than other places.  We have also had COVID outbreaks at some of the daycares. So no it isn’t about simply making arrangements


Life s always about making choices and having to live with the risks.

My area overall is fine, but some neighborhoods have had more impact than others.  Parents in those neighborhoods were more likely to keep their kids home.  Some systems have not given anyone the choice of school in person at all. Everyone is online with the risks and benefits that come with that.


----------



## dicapr

UmSumayyah said:


> Life s always about making choices and having to live with the risks.
> 
> My area overall is fine, but some neighborhoods have had more impact than others.  Parents in those neighborhoods were more likely to keep their kids home.  Some systems have not given anyone the choice of school in person at all. Everyone is online with the risks and benefits that come with that.




I’m glad for you. Many parents can’t keep their kids home due to their job situation. We need to be see all sides of these arguments. It’s easier for some families to keep kids home than others. You have to have the money, family support, or job flexibility to make that a viable choice for your family. Just like online learning can only be an option if you live in an area with adequate internet-which some places still don’t have. 

As someone who is immunosuppressed I would love for kids to stay home. But I am
able to empathize with individuals who have to work, may not have family members who are able or willing to watch their kids, and are having issues finding child care. They feel forced into making a choice they don’t want to make because they do not have really have another option except in theory.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm living in South Florida, the new epicenter for rising COVID cases. Been working from home, avoiding going out, staying masked up every time I do go out. The only person I have contact with on a regular basis is my BF. I've sworn him to stay masked up and 6 feet away from other people as much as humanly possible.
> 
> My extended family lives in North Florida. I've been up to visit a few times. They, too, have been super careful, especially because of my two 65+ year old parents and 100 year old grandmother. I've stayed with them a few days at a time, and thankfully, no problems.
> 
> Other than that, I saw my best friend for the first time since this all started on July 4th (her birthday). We were both 6 feet apart, masked up, etc.
> 
> I've been declining social events. I cannot believe folks are around here actually going out to bars, clubs, eating in restaurants, and traveling *to* Miami for 4th of July vacation (one of my sister's friends did ). I got invited on 2 road trips and declined both because I didn't feel comfortable, especially not being around these people and not knowing where they had been.


I work for the Public Health Sector in N.FL
I have a friend on the ground in public health in Lauderdale. Stay home and do essential runs. Its a mess. We have all been trained and have a blueprint on how to handle these issues. Leadership refuses to use it. People are quitting her job left and right. She just texted me today. They are leaving needed services behind to man the testing sites. But people are getting COVID and are quitting


----------



## Evolving78

UmSumayyah said:


> A logical response.


Yes, but that just demonstrates how it doesn’t  matter what PPE measures are in place, nobody really has any control. You can’t control what people do outside of work or school, as well as who they interact with.


----------



## dicapr

Oops. Sorry.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I just got a reminder of how people are not honest about their COVID status and my blood is boiling. 

A couple weeks after my state went into SIP we found out our kitchen needed to be taken apart and remodeled. We've not been able to use our entire kitchen since April. It took a moment but we found someone to remodel. They came over today and just casually mentioned that two of his workers tested positive for COVID19, meaning he was exposed.  I didn't have any contact with the person, as I was in another section of the house, and everyone wore masks. But others in my household did. There's enough space to where we can keep our distance, and everything the person touched was wiped clean.

In truth, I'm probably okay but I have a couple in-person Dr appointments coming up and I've let my Dr.'s office know so they can reschedule if necessary.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> Just saw this and I'm concerned. If the antibodies only last a few months, how effective is the initial vaccine going to actually be? I didn't plan on taking it, but depending on when the vaccine is available, this could go even more left than it already is depending on people's immune response.


It will be no different from the flu vaccine which is only good for 1 season. Viruses mutate. There will NEVER be complete herd immunity because of the way coronaviruses and influenzaviruses mutate. What will happen is that you will have to receive a vaccine once yearly. Who doing that?


----------



## Kanky

I don’t think it matters whether they open schools or not. If they open them, they will end up closing them when people start coming down with Covid-19. As far as flu and other disease comparisons go, schools have closed for flu and measles outbreaks before. Even if it isn’t deadly, it is hard to run a school when large numbers of people are sick. 

I think that parents need to figure out how they will handle school closures and education from home because we are likely to end up in that situation whether they open the schools in the fall or not.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kalia1 said:


> Yes but sadly some parents will administer fever reducing medication prior to dropping their child off or even going to work just to be able to bypass the temperature check.


Right. I know parents right now who will dope their kid up so they can get 4 hours of work in, so the meds can wear off and they take 4 hours leave rather than 8. Meanwhile the kid done passed flu, strep, pink eye and God knows what to the rest of the class. It happens EVERY FLU season. Kid come in looking like death warmed over with a "96-97 deg" temp. Then after naptime, the kid is blaring at 103 and the staff are pissed.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dicapr said:


> I completely agree that the entire community is put at risk with children going back in class learning. The issue is so multifaceted.
> 
> A teacher was on tv last night was speaking about how special needs students cannot get the education they need at home due to their special circumstances.
> 
> It’s just messed up when all of this could have been avoided if the US had a true shut down in the spring time and national mask rules when we reopened. Now we are stuck in this purgatory of community spread.


We are fighting lack of common sense at this point. You got parents fighting to not have to wear masks and participate in a shut down, and then because they refuse to sit still, schools are opting not to open at all. I think that if the option were only open to people who's job truly prevents WFH options, you'd see at most about 15% of kids returning.

In my district we made a last minute decision to keep my rising 1st grader home. We knew she'd have a super small class size of less than 15. Her Kinder class at max capacity was 16. My issue was they literally said and I quote: "We can't guarantee we'll be shutting down a classroom or the school if a teacher or student tests positive for COVID." They said the contact tracers will contact the students exposed (possibly if the parent can identify all the students) and then if its a teacher, they plan to bring in a substitute. Had they had better plan, we would have considered it. But nope.

And now, parents who originally opted to send their kids are demanding to be allowed to choose the virtual platform because the deadline to choose was Monday.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> I don’t think it matters whether they open schools or not. If they open them, *they will end up closing them when people start coming down with Covid-19*. As far as flu and other disease comparisons go, schools have closed for flu and measles outbreaks before. Even if it isn’t deadly, it is hard to run a school when large numbers of people are sick.
> 
> I* think that parents need to figure out how they will handle school closures and education from home because we are likely to end up in that situation whether they open the schools in the fall or not*.


This is what I'm telling my other parent friends who are insisting they send their child. Some for reasons where they literally have to work or not work because they are a server or domestic servant, or maid, or janitor, and then the parents who literally admit they want their kids out of their hair....I tell them, please just please prepare for the possibility that by Halloween or Thanksgiving break, there will be NO returning to schools due to the sheer numbers.
The first few kids that start filling the ERs by Labor day and shortly after will have communities reeling, and parents will simply pull their kids anyway and demand access to the digital platform, even if the school is dragging its feet about closing. I pray everyone just be prepared and think proactively. We remain a nation of last minute reacting people.


----------



## Kanky

UmSumayyah said:


> Again, where are people being forced to send their kids?
> 
> Plenty of people in my area have looked at the plans for various schools and opted out.



In general it is good to know the laws about school attendance and homeschooling in your area. Plenty of people have ended up in the criminal justice system for not sending their kids to school, and you cannot count on the criminal justice system to be reasonable or fair when it comes to black people.


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is what I'm telling my other parent friends who are insisting they send their child. Some for reasons where they literally have to work or not work because they are a server or domestic servant, or maid, or janitor, and then the parents who literally admit they want their kids out of their hair....I tell them, please just please prepare for the possibility that by Halloween or Thanksgiving break, there will be NO returning to schools due to the sheer numbers.
> The first few kids that start filling the ERs by Labor day and shortly after will have communities reeling, and parents will simply pull their kids anyway and demand access to the digital platform, even if the school is dragging its feet about closing. I pray everyone just be prepared and think proactively. We remain a nation of last minute reacting people.


 Some countries that reopened schools have had to close them again and those countries were managing the pandemic better than we are.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Kanky said:


> I don’t think it matters whether they open schools or not. If they open them, they will end up closing them when people start coming down with Covid-19. As far as flu and other disease comparisons go, schools have closed for flu and measles outbreaks before. Even if it isn’t deadly, it is hard to run a school when large numbers of people are sick.
> 
> I think that parents need to figure out how they will handle school closures and education from home because we are likely to end up in that situation whether they open the schools in the fall or not.


In districts that gave a choice, some parents chose online for exactly this reason.  They have certainty.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Kanky said:


> In general it is good to know the laws about school attendance and homeschooling in your area. Plenty of people have ended up in the criminal justice system for not sending their kids to school, and you cannot count on the criminal justice system to be reasonable or fair when it comes to black people.


Anyone who can't take a few minutes to read the law will end up with problems and has likely already caused themselves unnecessary trouble in life.


----------



## Evolving78

I have 3 special needs children that receive services from the school and it worked out well for us. It was a lot of work and effort on my part, but it can be done.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

You can't beat this pooh with a stick.  

*Days after saying 'everyone is lying' about pandemic, Chuck Woolery says his son contracted COVID-19*

SAN DIEGO — Days after claiming that "everyone is lying" about the COVID-19 pandemic — a view shared by President Donald Trump with a retweet — former Love Connection host Chuck Woolery announced that his son has contracted the virus.

The former game show host-turned-political activist made headlines earlier this week when Trump retweeted Woolery's claim to his 83 million followers.

"The most outrageous lies are the ones about Covid 19. Everyone is lying," Woolery tweeted earlier this week. "The CDC, Media, Democrats, our Doctors, not all but most, that we are told to trust. I think it's all about the election and keeping the economy from coming back, which is about the election. I'm sick of it."

79-year-old deactivated his Twitter account Wednesday after publishing a tweet saying, "Covid-19 is real and it is here."

"My son tested positive for the virus, and I feel for those suffering and especially for those who have lost loved ones," Woolery said in a tweet on Monday morning. The tweet is viewable in web archives.

A publicist told CNN that Woolery wanted a break from social media, so he deactivated his Twitter account.
https://www.wxyz.com/news/national/...huck-woolery-says-his-son-contracted-covid-19


----------



## charmingt

^^^^This is no joke, Woolery!


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> "My son tested positive for the virus, and I feel for those suffering and especially for those who have lost loved ones," Woolery said in a tweet on Monday morning. The tweet is viewable in web archives.



Typical. No empathy until they are  hit directly.  Go back to Love Connection, Chuck.


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> Someone I know rushed their 3 yo to the pediatrician with Covid symptoms. She got tested for both the virus and antibodies.


The baby was negative for active Covid, negative for the thing that kids get and positive for antibodies.

I don't see how we get away from this thing.... she has been in quarantine since the beginning....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> I don't see how we get away from this thing.... sh*e has been in quarantine since the beginning*....


People say this but then they don’t count when that time such and such person stopped by the house for a visit or when they just ran over to visit somebody for “just a minute”.  The only other explanation is somebody in the house was sneaking out.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> Typical. No empathy until they are  hit directly.  Go back to Love Connection, Chuck.


That's not lack of empathy, that's outright denial smh.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Crackers Phinn said:


> People say this but then they don’t count when that time such and such person stopped by the house for a visit or when they just ran over to visit somebody for “just a minute”.  The only other explanation is somebody in the house was sneaking out.




This right here. There are people who know good and well their loved ones have been out and about in the Rona and they still invite them over to their house. And because they're kin, they don't make them wear a mask or let them wear it wrong. Not to mention all the packages they are getting delivered that they are not sanitizing before they bring them in.


----------



## SoniT

B_Phlyy said:


> This right here. There are people who know good and well their loved ones have been out and about in the Rona and they still invite them over to their house. And because they're kin, they don't make them wear a mask or let them wear it wrong. Not to mention all the packages they are getting delivered that they are not sanitizing before they bring them in.


I agree. Just because we're family doesnt mean anything especially if we don't even live in the same household. On one of the family Zoom meetings, my cousin wanted everyone to get together and said that she trusts us because we're family. I disagree. Just because we're family, you don't know where I've been, who I've been around and vice versa.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## dicapr

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> We are fighting lack of common sense at this point. You got parents fighting to not have to wear masks and participate in a shut down, and then because they refuse to sit still, schools are opting not to open at all. I think that if the option were only open to people who's job truly prevents WFH options, you'd see at most about 15% of kids returning.
> 
> In my district we made a last minute decision to keep my rising 1st grader home. We knew she'd have a super small class size of less than 15. Her Kinder class at max capacity was 16. My issue was they literally said and I quote: "We can't guarantee we'll be shutting down a classroom or the school if a teacher or student tests positive for COVID." They said the contact tracers will contact the students exposed (possibly if the parent can identify all the students) and then if its a teacher, they plan to bring in a substitute. Had they had better plan, we would have considered it. But nope.
> 
> And now, parents who originally opted to send their kids are demanding to be allowed to choose the virtual platform because the deadline to choose was Monday.



I see your point but you see the way things are in your area as the demographic for the rest of the country. I live in an area where a high percentage of the population work in the 1000 bed hospital, doctors offices, law enforcement ect.  About 40% of the local jobs are in that arena.

Work from home is less of an option than most would like for it to be. The hospital I worked from has even canceled PTO except for emergencies during the outbreak.  Those in the business offices are able to work from home more often but even they need to come in a few times week to a few times a month.


----------



## Transformer

Ladies please don’t take a cold as just being a cold.  Just lost a friend of the family —age 30.  She took ibuprofen and cold medicine, went to sleep and didn’t wake up.  She was diagnosed with COVID by autopsy.


----------



## tigereyes83

Way back in the beginning of the thread I posted about this. Confirms the baby died of SIDS

https://www.wfsb.com/news/medical-e...cle_1f799e14-c86e-11ea-8450-db58c8dec3c0.html


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> Ladies please don’t take a cold as just being a cold.  Just lost a friend of the family —age 30.  She took ibuprofen and cold medicine, went to sleep and didn’t wake up.  She was diagnosed with COVID by autopsy.


 it’s been established that ibuprofen is a no no with this disease.


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> it’s been established that ibuprofen is a no no with this disease.



I didn’t recall this.  Thank you.  Now we can’t treat illness as just a simple cold.


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> I didn’t recall this.  Thank you.  Now we can’t treat illness as just a simple cold.


Yes, you can, just use natural stuff. I was prescribed something in the same drug category for a sprained ankle and because I’m wary of all prescriptions didn’t take it. I did a natural anti inflammatory.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Transformer said:


> I didn’t recall this.  Thank you.  Now we can’t treat illness as just a simple cold.


Back in March, France's Minister of Health warned against ibuprofen.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/16/heal...ench-health-minister-scn-intl-scli/index.html


----------



## MzRhonda

dicapr said:


> I don’t think people expect a guaranteed safety. They just don’t want to walk into a situation where it is a forgone conclusion that it is unsafe to begin with.


Sorry as a teacher and parent I want guaranteed safety


----------



## vevster

MzRhonda said:


> Sorry as a teacher and parent I want guaranteed safety


Nothing’s guaranteed. Ever.


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> Yes, you can, just use natural stuff. I was prescribed something in the same drug category for a sprained ankle and because I’m wary of all prescriptions didn’t take it. I did a natural anti inflammatory.



What did you use?


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> What did you use?


A supplement with Curcumin in it. There are many. Did the same thing when I broke my ankle years ago.


----------



## weaveadiva

Two Lysol cleaning products have proven effective in killing the novel coronavirus on hard surfaces, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) announced.

Lysol Disinfectant Spray and Lysol Disinfectant Max Cover Mist received approval Monday from the federal agency for their effectiveness against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. They are the first surface disinfectant products to receive such approval; the EPA said it expects more will follow.

https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi.../epa-approves-lysol-coronavirus-surfaces.html


----------



## dancinstallion

weaveadiva said:


> Two Lysol cleaning products have proven effective in killing the novel coronavirus on hard surfaces, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) announced.
> 
> Lysol Disinfectant Spray and Lysol Disinfectant Max Cover Mist received approval Monday from the federal agency for their effectiveness against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. They are the first surface disinfectant products to receive such approval; the EPA said it expects more will follow.
> 
> https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi.../epa-approves-lysol-coronavirus-surfaces.html



Lysol spray also causes cancer with long term use so people should use this when necessary and not every day.


----------



## weaveadiva

dancinstallion said:


> Lysol also causes cancer with long term use so people should use this when necessary and not every day.


Oh, wow. Had no idea. I use their wipes regularly. Need to research that.


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> Lysol also causes cancer with long term use so people should use this when necessary and not every day.


What?!?! I live for Lysol!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

weaveadiva said:


> Two Lysol cleaning products have proven effective in killing the novel coronavirus on hard surfaces, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) announced.
> 
> Lysol Disinfectant Spray and Lysol Disinfectant Max Cover Mist received approval Monday from the federal agency for their effectiveness against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. *They are the first surface disinfectant products to receive such approval*; the EPA said it expects more will follow.
> 
> https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi.../epa-approves-lysol-coronavirus-surfaces.html


Bleach isn't considered a surface disinfectant? I'm almost positive the bottle mentions coronavirus but I guess this is different from specifying SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Bleach isn't considered a surface disinfectant? I'm almost positive the bottle mentions coronavirus but I guess this is different from specifying SARS-CoV-2.


I’m pretty sure bleach does the job I’m not changing a thing.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I work for the Public Health Sector in N.FL
> I have a friend on the ground in public health in Lauderdale. Stay home and do essential runs. Its a mess. We have all been trained and have a blueprint on how to handle these issues. Leadership refuses to use it. People are quitting her job left and right. She just texted me today. They are leaving needed services behind to man the testing sites. But people are getting COVID and are quitting



LAWD 

And it also looks like we may be on the cusp of another shutdown here: https://www.local10.com/news/local/...y-force-broward-to-shut-down-vice-mayor-says/


----------



## HappyAtLast

The level of stupidity, ignorance, and lack of concern for fellow humans is astonishing. But then again, maybe it's not.  Y'all be safe and watch out for these sub-humans.

  

From WTHR

Anti-mask protesters' new weapon: wearing masks that offer no COVID-19 protection

Face masks made of mesh, crochet (yarn) or lace are now popular items being offered by online retailers.

https://www.wthr.com/mobile/article/news/investigations/13-investigates/13-investigates-anti-mask-protestors-turn-to-mesh-yarn-crochet-masks-covid-coronavirus/531-5350260c-d6b1-4bd8-


----------



## Black Ambrosia

In my mind I'm always on the cusp of writing a novel so I find storylines everywhere I go. The current theme is a revenge plot based on taking these people out.


----------



## Jas123

@ the article


Jmartjrmd said:


> Oh Lawd..I hope this person was joking...
> 
> View attachment 460695
> 
> I think not breathing in carbohydrates is where I've been going wrong lol


----------



## MzRhonda

vevster said:


> Nothing’s guaranteed. Ever.


More guaranteed if my child is at home


----------



## Shimmie

HappyAtLast said:


> The level of stupidity, ignorance, and lack of concern for fellow humans is astonishing. But then again, maybe it's not.  Y'all be safe and watch out for these sub-humans.
> 
> View attachment 461285 View attachment 461287
> 
> From WTHR
> 
> Anti-mask protesters' new weapon: wearing masks that offer no COVID-19 protection
> 
> Face masks made of mesh, crochet (yarn) or lace are now popular items being offered by online retailers.
> 
> https://www.wthr.com/mobile/article/news/investigations/13-investigates/13-investigates-anti-mask-protestors-turn-to-mesh-yarn-crochet-masks-covid-coronavirus/531-5350260c-d6b1-4bd8-


These people are so immature.   Send them to planet Mars...


----------



## SoniT

Those "Karens" are so ignorant and selfish. If they want to put their lives in danger, fine. They're putting others in danger by trying to be funny. This pandemic has revealed so much about people. It's disgusting.


----------



## awhyley

This kind of stuff is why we're tightening up again.


----------



## Kanky

Potential treatment news https://www.bbc.com/news/health-53467022


----------



## vevster

California
Florida and Texas are competing for second place to NY in terms of # of cases.

If the pace keeps up they will pass  the total number of NY cases.  What a disaster.  Bleeping TRUMP!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

What's going on with California? They shut down early and seemed to have it under control for awhile. I don't understand why the numbers are going up so dramatically now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## B_Phlyy

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Omg, I just can't with this doofus. 
You should have done this from jump! Then we wouldn't have Karen's running rampant in Wal-Mart talking about their rights while infecting people.


----------



## Everything Zen

First COVID death in the family happened. Granted it was extended family but I considered him to be an uncle. His coughing got worse overnight and he didn’t even make it to the hospital and passed away overnight/early this morning. He was my dad’s age at 75 - no known underlying symptoms that we knew of and we have no idea how he got it bc everyone else in that household tested negative including his gf who is a nurse.


----------



## Shimmie

Everything Zen said:


> First COVID death in the family happened. Granted it was extended family but I considered him to be an uncle. His coughing got worse overnight and he didn’t even make it to the hospital and passed away overnight/early this morning. He was my dad’s age at 75 - no known underlying symptoms that we knew of and we have no idea how he got it bc everyone else in that household tested negative including his gf who is a nurse.


  I’m sorry to hear about your Uncle’s passing.   I pray for you and your family’s comfort and healing.


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> First COVID death in the family happened. Granted it was extended family but I considered him to be an uncle. His coughing got worse overnight and he didn’t even make it to the hospital and passed away overnight/early this morning. He was my dad’s age at 75 - no known underlying symptoms that we knew of and we have no idea how he got it bc everyone else in that household tested negative including his gf who is a nurse.


So sorry to hear


----------



## awhyley

@Everything Zen, please have my condolences.


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> That is excellent.  I'm happy to hear that.   My friend also told me that when she called the doctor's office to check her mother's vitamin D levels, they said they stopped doing the test automatically last year.  So, she has an appt to get tested tomorow.  So happy that they are going into this trip PREPARED.....


Her vitamin D was so low they rushed a prescription through. They didn’t even give the number.  This is ridiculous. We really need to educate ourselves because those docs are not it.


----------



## prettywhitty

@Everything Zen I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Everything Zen

Thank you all for your condolences. He is being laid to rest on Monday.


----------



## Shimmie

Everything Zen said:


> Thank you all for your condolences. He is being laid to rest on Monday.


    For you and your family


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

So sorry for your loss @Everything Zen


----------



## nycutiepie

My condolences @Everything Zen


----------



## meka72

Everything Zen said:


> Thank you all for your condolences. He is being laid to rest on Monday.


I’m so sorry for your loss


----------



## meka72

The Undefeated did a feature of black victims of C19. My uncle, Ernest “Tommy” Sanders, was featured in the video and article.



https://theundefeated.com/features/honoring-black-lives-lost-to-coronavirus/


----------



## vevster

We have to think about what our game plan is for the Fall / Winter.  My game plan is:

Blood test my nutrient levels and adjust supplements as necessary
Purchase 50,000 IU Vit D capsules to have on hand.  My nephew is coming to school in NY and I have be able to run to him and dose him up if he gets sick.
Everything else is the same.  I'm using up my inventory of Lysol wipes and will use Force of Nature exclusively in my car and other places I used to use the wipes.


----------



## vevster

Who on this thread bought a no touch thermometer?  I need recs in case I need to make a housecall...


----------



## Ganjababy

I have to do the COVID test next week for work. I am nervous. Yes I am a chicken. Whenever I have to do any invasive exams I am given a prescription for one tablet of an antianxiety medication (due to ptsd). 

Obviously I cannot ask my doc for medication for taking a covid test. I would just look ridiculous lol. Plus waste their important time and resources. So I have to put on my big gal drawers and take the test...




Shudders...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> Who on this thread bought an no touch thermometer?  I need recs in case I need to make a housecall...


We have been using this one for work since April.  I have 4 of them and they are at each entrance.  Since it has to be used within 2 inches everybody who enters takes their temperature and logs it in so they get a lot of handling and still works.   
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Berrcom-...s-2-AA-batteries-Not-included-White/958317956


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> We have to think about what our game plan is for the Fall / Winter.  My game plan is:
> 
> Blood test my nutrient levels and adjust supplements as necessary
> Purchase 50,000 IU Vit D capsules to have on hand.  My nephew is coming to school in NY and I have be able to run to him and dose him up if he gets sick.
> Everything else is the same.  I'm using up my inventory of Lysol wipes and will use Force of Nature exclusively in my car and other places I used to use the wipes.


I’m trying to live in the moment but proper planning prevents poor performance. I saw the FON Cleaner is all natural. That’s not a necessity for me but I have my blood oxygen pulse oximeter and will order extra Vitamin D.  Beyond that I’m just continuing to stay away from people for the most part.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> I have to do the COVID test next week for work. I am nervous. Yes I am a chicken. Whenever I have to do any invasive exams I am given a prescription for one tablet of an antianxiety medication (due to ptsd).
> 
> Obviously I cannot ask my doc for medication for taking a covid test. I would just look ridiculous lol. Plus waste their important time and resources. So I have to put on my big gal drawers and take the test...
> 
> 
> View attachment 461383
> 
> Shudders...


Watch this


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> We have been using this one for work since April.  I have 4 of them and they are at each entrance.  Since it has to be used within 2 inches everybody who enters takes their temperature and logs it in so they get a lot of handling and still works.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Berrcom-...s-2-AA-batteries-Not-included-White/958317956


Everyone takes their own temperature?  Is it wiped down with each use?  Thanks for the rec


----------



## acapnleo

vevster said:


> Watch this




So they don’t have to go all up into the nose? If no, this should have been how they did it in the first place! 

I wonder how/ if this impacts the validity of the test?


----------



## vevster

acapnleo said:


> So they don’t have to go all up into the nose? If no, this should have been how they did it in the first place!
> 
> I wonder how/ if this impacts the validity of the test?


I’ve no idea


----------



## dicapr

Ganjababy said:


> I have to do the COVID test next week for work. I am nervous. Yes I am a chicken. Whenever I have to do any invasive exams I am given a prescription for one tablet of an antianxiety medication (due to ptsd).
> 
> Obviously I cannot ask my doc for medication for taking a covid test. I would just look ridiculous lol. Plus waste their important time and resources. So I have to put on my big gal drawers and take the test...
> 
> 
> View attachment 461383
> 
> Shudders...



I had it done a week ago. Not pleasant But not awful. It only last about 15 seconds. So at least it’s quick.


----------



## Ganjababy

Apparently some places go all the way up while some don’t. I asked and my place goes all the way up. I think the results are more accurate/they probably get more specimen the further up you go, especially if your nose is dry? Just guessing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> Everyone takes their own temperature?  Is it wiped down with each use?  Thanks for the rec


Each thermometer is on a table with hand sanitizer, wipes and a sign in sheet.   I can lead a horse to water......


----------



## TrulyBlessed

acapnleo said:


> So they don’t have to go all up into the nose? If no, this should have been how they did it in the first place!
> 
> I wonder how/ if this impacts the validity of the test?



I was tested yesterday and they definitely didn’t shove it all the way up to my brain. I asked the lady what happened to the horror swabbing I’ve been seeing on the internet and she said that was their method last month.


----------



## Everything Zen

I’ve had this Braun touchless model for a couple of years since you can buy them with your FSA account. 
https://www.cvs.com/shop/braun-no-touch-forehead-thermometer-prodid-1720025

I like @Crackers Phinn method of keeping a setup at entrances.


----------



## SoniT

acapnleo said:


> So they don’t have to go all up into the nose? If no, this should have been how they did it in the first place!
> 
> I wonder how/ if this impacts the validity of the test?


Yeah it looks like she just rubbed the swab around in the nostril without going too deep. I know a few people who had the test and they said it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


> Each thermometer is on a table with hand sanitizer, wipes and a sign in sheet.   I can lead a horse to water......


Is this setup in your home? My apologies for not going up thread. I don’t have visitors, but maintenance and repairmen come sometimes. I could use something like that. Thank you in advance for sharing.


----------



## meka72

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve had this Braun touchless model for a couple of years since you can buy them with your FSA account.
> https://www.cvs.com/shop/braun-no-touch-forehead-thermometer-prodid-1720025
> 
> I like @Crackers Phinn method of keeping a setup at entrances.


Thanks for reminding me to buy a no touch thermometer using my FSA card.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Evolving78 said:


> Is this setup in your home? My apologies for not going up thread. I don’t have visitors, but maintenance and repairmen come sometimes. I could use something like that. Thank you in advance for sharing.


At my business.


----------



## UmSumayyah

vevster said:


> We have to think about what our game plan is for the Fall / Winter.  My game plan is:
> 
> Blood test my nutrient levels and adjust supplements as necessary
> Purchase 50,000 IU Vit D capsules to have on hand.  My nephew is coming to school in NY and I have be able to run to him and dose him up if he gets sick.
> Everything else is the same.  I'm using up my inventory of Lysol wipes and will use Force of Nature exclusively in my car and other places I used to use the wipes.



1. keep exercising, eating well and getting sunlight 

2. continue supplementing

3. have some books ready in case they shut the world down again.


----------



## vevster

Sooooo I just had some bad news. My cousin called me and said basically her husband, the one I mentioned was on the vent for weeks is brain dead and on the brink of death. She says he has blood clots throughout his brain.

This is like a nightmare.


----------



## shahala

vevster said:


> Sooooo I just had some bad news. My cousin called me and said basically Her husband, the one I mentioned was on the vent for weeks is brain dead and on the brink of death. She says he has blood clots throughout his brain.
> 
> This is like a nightmare.




I am so sorry to hear this! This is heartbreaking! Praying and hoping for the best, whatever that may be.


----------



## vevster

shahala said:


> I am so sorry to hear this! This is heartbreaking! Praying and hoping for the best, whatever that may be.


Thanks, so much.

eta the sad thing is that he was a doctor.


----------



## Everything Zen

I am so sorry @vevster


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> I am so sorry @vevster


Thank you so much.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@vevster  I'm so sorry. I hate that this is happening to you and your family.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> @vevster  I'm so sorry. I hate that this is happening to you and your family.


It’s so sad. I realize now that when she told me he was off the vent, she was trying to be positive and optimistic.

thank you


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Sooooo I just had some bad news. My cousin called me and said basically her husband, the one I mentioned was on the vent for weeks is brain dead and on the brink of death. She says he has blood clots throughout his brain.
> 
> This is like a nightmare.


I'm so sorry to hear of this.   My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Alta Angel

So tomorrow is my first day back to school for pre-planning.  We are starting the year digitally for students, but for some crazed reason, teacher must physically come to the building for pre-planning.  I plan on staying in my room as much as possible.  There are some meeting scheduled in the cafeteria with the grade levels.  Again, I will be as socially distanced as possible.


----------



## Shimmie

Alta Angel said:


> So tomorrow is my first day back to school for pre-planning.  We are starting the year digitally for students, but for some crazed reason, teacher must physically come to the building for pre-planning.  I plan on staying in my room as much as possible.  There are some meeting scheduled in the cafeteria with the grade levels.  Again, I will be as socially distanced as possible.


Please take care and pre-pack your tote bag tonight with all of your 'stay safe' essentials (i.e. extra face masks, wipes, your *personal* soap, your *personal *paper towels, your *personal* roll of bathroom tissue, plastic gloves, your *personal* spray cleaner, your personal bottles of drinking water, etc. (I don't trust folks who touch stuff  ).      You have to look out for yourself, folks lie when they say, they're cleaning everything.   They want you to think they do, but .....


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of this.   My prayers are with you and your family.


Thanks, Shimmie. It’s a sobering time.


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> Please take care and pre-pack your tote bag tonight with all of your 'stay safe' essentials (i.e. extra face masks, wipes, your *personal* soap, your *personal *paper towels, your *personal* roll of bathroom tissue, plastic gloves, your *personal* spray cleaner, your personal bottles of drinking water, etc. (I don't trust folks who touch stuff  ).      You have to look out for yourself, folks lie when they say, they're cleaning everything.   They want you to think they do, but .....


@Alta Angel When I go into the office I NEED gloves and spray disinfectant. I sanitize the bathroom EVERY time I go.


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you!!!



Shimmie said:


> Please take care and pre-pack your tote bag tonight with all of your 'stay safe' essentials (i.e. extra face masks, wipes, your *personal* soap, your *personal *paper towels, your *personal* roll of bathroom tissue, plastic gloves, your *personal* spray cleaner, your personal bottles of drinking water, etc. (I don't trust folks who touch stuff  ).      You have to look out for yourself, folks lie when they say, they're cleaning everything.   They want you to think they do, but .....


----------



## Alta Angel

The bathroom has been one of my concerns.  Before the virus, the bathroom maintenance was sporadic at best.  I will make sure I have my kit with me tomorrow.

Thanks for the advice!!!



vevster said:


> @Alta Angel When I go into the office I NEED gloves and spray disinfectant. *I sanitize the bathroom EVERY time I go.*


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> @Alta Angel When I go into the office I NEED gloves and spray disinfectant. I sanitize the bathroom EVERY time I go.





Alta Angel said:


> Thank you!!!



  Hi Ladies:  You deserve the best of care... *Everyone here does.  * 

One thing is certain, 'the same folks who didn't wash their hands *'before'* Covid19 .....haven't changed their dirty habits.  Nope   It's against their 'constitutional rights'


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> Sooooo I just had some bad news. My cousin called me and said basically her husband, the one I mentioned was on the vent for weeks is brain dead and on the brink of death. She says he has blood clots throughout his brain.
> 
> This is like a nightmare.



What?!  That's horrible.  I'm so sorry, @vevster  Sigh... sending all love and hope to you and your family.


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> What?!  That's horrible.  I'm so sorry, @vevster  Sigh... sending all love and hope to you and your family.


Thank you!


----------



## Kanky

German study about lasting heart damage from mild cases of COVID-19.

https://www.statnews.com/2020/07/27/covid19-concerns-about-lasting-heart-damage/


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I meant to share that my Pastor and his wife caught COVID-19.
It was literally a few days before they had planned to have church IN church for the 1st time. Not that we had planned on attending in person. 
So her father died and they attended the funeral. Someone who DIDN'T attend the funeral tested positive a little while after the funeral. Then a relative of that person who attended tested positive. So they took the test and were positive. They had to be hospitalized (they are spritely to be in their early 50's but pretty healthy)---but it triggered a discovery that my Pastor has Gulliame-Barre syndrome-an automimmune disease that flares up during illness and can be very painful. His vocal cords, legs, arms were starting to become paralyzed and that's why he went to the hospital. Wife had some breathing issues, and they are both now negative but he is now admitted into a Rehab place to help him walk again. His voice sounds hoarse...So it basically set his immune system awry---because otherwise he would have been asymptomatic for severe breathing issues. 
I think this is why the doctors continue to be perplexed. About 10 years ago he had lost a lot of weight and was eating very healthy and was a "diet only" diabetic and off meds for again---10 years. The range of symptoms and what it flares up tends to be hugely individual and doctors can't keep up. Its really sad. We'll likely be returning to live church in no less than 6 months. My daughter LOVED going.


----------



## Everything Zen

My baby (25) cousin tested positive. He went fishing with his white girlfriend’s family down in Mississippi no social distancing or mask wearing. They also went vacationing in Florida. 

My parents’ neighbor also died unexpectedly over the weekend of a small bowel obstruction. She also happens to be the aunt of my best friend’s husband (he’s also my friend as well). She was a very sweet lady. There’s seriously too much going on right now.


----------



## january noir

Everything Zen said:


> My baby (25) cousin tested positive. He went fishing with his white girlfriend’s family down in Mississippi no social distancing or mask wearing. They also went vacationing in Florida.
> 
> My parents’ neighbor also died unexpectedly over the weekend of a small bowel obstruction. She also happens to be the aunt of my best friend’s husband (he’s also my friend as well). She was a very sweet lady. There’s seriously too much going on right now.



Sending hugs to you!  Praying for your immediate and extended family!  

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> My baby (25) cousin tested positive. He went fishing with his white girlfriend’s family down in Mississippi no social distancing or mask wearing. They also went vacationing in Florida.
> 
> My parents’ neighbor also died unexpectedly over the weekend of a small bowel obstruction. She also happens to be the aunt of my best friend’s husband (he’s also my friend as well). She was a very sweet lady. There’s seriously too much going on right now.


Sending prayers....I know you have experienced a lot in the last 4 months.


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> Thanks, so much.
> 
> eta the sad thing is that he was a doctor.


This is very sad. I’m sorry for your loss @vevster.


----------



## nycutiepie

Everything Zen said:


> My baby (25) cousin tested positive. He went fishing with his white girlfriend’s family down in Mississippi no social distancing or mask wearing. They also went vacationing in Florida.
> 
> My parents’ neighbor also died unexpectedly over the weekend of a small bowel obstruction. She also happens to be the aunt of my best friend’s husband (he’s also my friend as well). She was a very sweet lady. There’s seriously too much going on right now.


My condolences to you and your family. What a difficult time. The worst thing to do is to hold all the sadness inside so share your pain anyway you can.


----------



## Lute

@Alta Angel   I would also get a pair of goggles.  To protect your eyes. Especially when your going to the bathroom. If anyone is infected they said the virus can be carried in the plume.. in the bathroom which sucks since bathrooms normally don't have open windows.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Keen

@vevster I’m sorry to hear about your cousin


----------



## awhyley

Has anyone seen this?  There was a WhiteCoatSummit and apparently, this happened yesterday in Washington, DC.  They are discussing how hydroxychloroquine is a (preemptive) cure for the virus and that no one needs to be sick.  They have a Nigerian doctor by the name of Dr. Stella Emmanuel in the group.  Here she is below.


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> Has anyone seen this?  There was a WhiteCoatSummit and apparently, this happened yesterday in Washington, DC.  They are discussing how hydroxychloroquine is a (preemptive) cure for the virus and that no one needs to be sick.  They have a Nigerian doctor by the name of Dr. Stella Emmanuel in the group.  Here she is below.


I saw this.  She is echoing what I was told weeks ago.  It is NOT just hydroxycholorquine. It is Hydroxychoroquine, ZINC and some other drug.  The hydrox escorts zinc to the cell.  The argument is that hydroxy is an old drug and big pharma can't make $$$ from it.  That is why it is panned.

Quercetin, a flavonoid, found in complex Vitamin C,  does the same thing as the hydroxy and it is natural.


----------



## Peppermynt

awhyley said:


> Has anyone seen this?  There was a WhiteCoatSummit and apparently, this happened yesterday in Washington, DC.  They are discussing how hydroxychloroquine is a (preemptive) cure for the virus and that no one needs to be sick.  They have a Nigerian doctor by the name of Dr. Stella Emmanuel in the group.  Here she is below.



Zinc, zithromax (sp?) and hydroxychloroquine. Hmmm - very interesting.  

Trump was touting hydroxychloroquine wasn't he. I'd hate for him to have been right  we'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> Zinc, zithromax (sp?) and hydroxychloroquine. Hmmm - very interesting.
> 
> Trump was touting hydroxychloroquine wasn't he. I'd hate for him to have been right  we'd never hear the end of it.


Yeah, but he is a known liar so.......  he has no credibility, plus, he doesn't have a medical background so there you go.


----------



## vevster

https://nutritionalpharmacology.wordpress.com/2020/03/21/combating-covid-19-with-zinc-and-quercetin/



> A South Korean research paper has demonstrated in Vitro that by increasing the Zinc concentration in cellular cytoplasm, that viral replication is inhibited. As intracellular levels of Zinc are increased the inhibition of viral replication can reach 100% according to charts within the paper. The researchers used two antimalarial drugs which are Ionophores. Ionophores are molecules that can carry a charged ion like Zinc across a cellular membrane. South Korea has been treating high risk, Critically I’ll COVID-19 patients with the drug Hydroxychloroquine. It is likely the single clinical reason that South Korea has the lowest death rate in the world for COVID-19 victims of 0.6% Hydroxychloroquine is a pharmaceutical drug that requires a prescription. However there is a nutritional supplement called Quercetin that is a Zinc Chelator and Ionophore and requires no prescription. It’s interesting that there has been a great deal of research done on the ability of Elderberries as and antiviral agent. And Elderberries, Red Wine and Blueberries all three have high amounts of Quercetin. It may be likely that the high Quercetin content of these foods is the reason for their measurable anti-viral properties. So what would be better than supplementing Zinc and Quercetin together to elevate intracellular Zinc levels in order to inhibit viral replication? Since there have been no Clinical Trials of this supplement regimen then dosages are your best guess. But even increasing Zinc to levels that result in a thirty percent inhibition seems like a major advantage to the patient, and may be enough to tip the struggle in your favour.


----------



## Peppermynt

Any recommendations for Quercetin supplements? Brands? Daily mg? Etc. @vevster


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> Any recommendations for Quercetin supplements? Brands? Daily mg? Etc. @vevster


I currently take a blend for allergies that has quercetin in it but come the Fall I plan to use this:

*Thorne Research PolyResveratrol-SR*  look around for the best price

However, you can buy straight quercetin.  I'm assuming you are already taking the trinity: C, D3/K2 and Zinc/Cu.

These are brands I trust:

Jarrow Quercetin

Pure Encapsulations Quercetin

Solaray Quercetin

Also, Elderberry Syrup has Quercetin which is cool....


----------



## awhyley

Not today Lord, NOT TODAY!!!


*Posted in the wrong thread, but I'll leave it, since this may have an impact on Covid-19 treatment in South Florida.*


----------



## werenumber2

awhyley said:


> Has anyone seen this?  There was a WhiteCoatSummit and apparently, this happened yesterday in Washington, DC.  They are discussing how hydroxychloroquine is a (preemptive) cure for the virus and that no one needs to be sick.  They have a Nigerian doctor by the name of Dr. Stella Emmanuel in the group.  Here she is below.




“In sermons posted on YouTube and articles on her website, Immanuel claims that medical issues like endometriosis, cysts, infertility, and impotence are caused by sex with “spirit husbands” and “spirit wives”—a phenomenon Immanuel describes essentially as witches and demons having sex with people in a dreamworld. 

“They are responsible for serious gynecological problems,” Immanuel said. “We call them all kinds of names—endometriosis, we call them molar pregnancies, we call them fibroids, we call them cysts, but most of them are evil deposits from the spirit husband,” Immanuel said of the medical issues in a 2013 sermon. “They are responsible for miscarriages, impotence—men that can’t get it up.”

Well she certainly has some interesting...ideas


----------



## awhyley

werenumber2 said:


> Well she certainly has some interesting...ideas



After seeing this, I was prompted to look her up.  It appears that she has a book on the subject - The "Keys to Effective Spiritual Warfare".

Link: 
She's also the founder of "Fire Power Ministries" (where you link the articles, but I linked the Facebook as well below).  This isn't looking good.

Link: https://www.facebook.com/FirePowerMinistriesWithDrStellaImmanuel/

(eta: They're already demonizing her online for her theories)


----------



## Reinventing21

@werenumber2   Well, I certainly did not see that coming...


----------



## vevster

werenumber2 said:


> “In sermons posted on YouTube and articles on her website, Immanuel claims that medical issues like endometriosis, cysts, infertility, and impotence are caused by sex with “spirit husbands” and “spirit wives”—a phenomenon Immanuel describes essentially as witches and demons having sex with people in a dreamworld.
> 
> “They are responsible for serious gynecological problems,” Immanuel said. “We call them all kinds of names—endometriosis, we call them molar pregnancies, we call them fibroids, we call them cysts, but most of them are evil deposits from the spirit husband,” Immanuel said of the medical issues in a 2013 sermon. “They are responsible for miscarriages, impotence—men that can’t get it up.”
> 
> Well she certainly has some interesting...ideas


She’s nuts. But I heard about the hydroxy from other reliable sources.

eta Facebook took down her video and she said https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200728-juzu6mbyvjf7diofyiyro6vewy-story.html


----------



## Kitamita

Here is an video on Vitamin D supplementation by Dr. John Campbell:



He has other informative video on his channel. I have been following him from the start.


----------



## vevster

This doctor from Yale says Hydroxychloroquine is legit.


----------



## nyeredzi

Ganjababy said:


> Has anyone worn a mask all day? What is that like? I finally got a job. I’m reviewing the new PPE policy and I will have to wear a mask all day while on shift. I’m glad that’s the policy but I’m wondering what that will be like.
> 
> also are they still putting the swabs halfway up to people’s brains when they are testing them I wonder...


Get those ear savers for your mask


----------



## dicapr

vevster said:


> This doctor from Yale says Hydroxychloroquine is legit.



Interesting but he keeps touting  his own research and defending his initial conclusion. I’ll admit I’m prejudiced against the drug because I took it for years and it was horrible.

The article is speaking of the drug’s effectiveness early in the disease process which isn’t what we are seeing presented to us when people are admitted to the hospital. Like it has been stated before and this article agrees with after 48 hours of “severe” symptoms the drug is ineffective.

To randomly give out that drugs to anyone who is high risk and tests positive regardless of how sick they are bothers me. This drug can mess up your liver, your heart, cause blindness, causes stomach issues, there are reports of increases depression, ect. Plus physically many people feel like crap.  I know we all want a cheap easy treatment. But this seems like low return unless you have adequate testing (which we do not) to catch early infections and use this drug as a first line of defense.

Right now people are still waiting almost a week in some places for results. We do not have the supply of the drug available to give to anyone with suspected COVID-19. Lupus and RA patients were already in an uproar earlier this year before it was decided the drug was ineffective because they were told they would have to forgo their treatment for the so called greater good.  The supply is not there. And contrary to how it is portrayed ramping up production would take months.

The idea that this drug is widely available and the answer to all our problems is a oversell in the very least and very dangerous if the mainstream scientific community is correct in their assessment of the effectiveness the risk in using this drug and a treatment.


----------



## vevster

dicapr said:


> Interesting but he keeps touting  his own research and defending his initial conclusion. I’ll admit I’m prejudiced against the drug because I took it for years and it was horrible.
> ....
> The idea that this drug is widely available and the answer to all our problems is a oversell in the very least and very dangerous if the mainstream scientific community is correct in their assessment of the effectiveness the risk in using this drug and a treatment.


Thanks for making excellent points. It is valuable since you have first hand knowledge using it.

This is why I go back to what I am now calling the *Trinity: *Vitamin D3/K2 --Zinc---Vitamin C

I feel that these, taken regularly and adjusted as needed are all you need. Throw in Quercetin (the natural Hydroxycholoroquine - with no side effects) if you have the budget for it.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

dicapr said:


> Interesting but he keeps touting  his own research and defending his initial conclusion. I’ll admit I’m prejudiced against the drug because I took it for years and it was horrible.
> 
> The article is speaking of the drug’s effectiveness early in the disease process which isn’t what we are seeing presented to us when people are admitted to the hospital. Like it has been stated before and this article agrees with after 48 hours of “severe” symptoms the drug is ineffective.
> 
> To randomly give out that drugs to anyone who is high risk and tests positive regardless of how sick they are bothers me. This drug can mess up your liver, your heart, cause blindness, causes stomach issues, there are reports of increases depression, ect. Plus physically many people feel like crap.  I know we all want a cheap easy treatment. But this seems like low return unless you have adequate testing (which we do not) to catch early infections and use this drug as a first line of defense.
> 
> Right now people are still waiting almost a week in some places for results. We do not have the supply of the drug available to give to anyone with suspected COVID-19. Lupus and RA patients were already in an uproar earlier this year before it was decided the drug was ineffective because they were told they would have to forgo their treatment for the so called greater good.  The supply is not there. And contrary to how it is portrayed ramping up production would take months.
> 
> The idea that this drug is widely available and the answer to all our problems is a oversell in the very least and very dangerous if the mainstream scientific community is correct in their assessment of the effectiveness the risk in using this drug and a treatment.


Love this guy


----------



## Lute

@dicapr  Your respose made me think about  the discovery and usage of *Thalidomide. *A drug used to treat leporsy and causes serious birth defects.. If you wiki it..It's shocking this happened.

If a cure does more harm than good. Is it really a cure or just a band-aid?
Are ready to deal with over a million people dealing with the side effects/possible death taking Hydroxycholoroquine .

What they're trying to push goes against the moral code of ethics for doctors. I don't really trust  what they're saying because it seems like an act of desperation in order to get Trump re-elected.  How is Europe and Asia dealing with theraputics.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The problem with the Hydroxy is that its not a one-size even fits MOST.
In the initial trials for COVID-19 (note that it had been used for other types of SARS/MERS, Coronavirus type illnesses) it helped a lot of people. Like...A LOT.
But for many it accelerated their death when time and treatment may have been more appropriate. I've taken it when I used to do Medical Missions in South America as a prophylaxis for Malaria.

No researcher/Large Pharma lab,  nor the FDA will approve it for such use.........T..rump isn't lying about it helping (for once)....its helped A LOT. But if the FDA approves it, it means that it met certain standards. IMO the FDA has approved things they shouldn't have...and they have been rightly sued and drugs recalled later on because of it....that being said...no, the gov't has been pretty transparent that its helped MANY but they can't approve it for use as a TRULY effective treatment specifically for COVID-19 because you'd have a WHOLE lot of people being cured, but a WHOLE lot dying faster. ...If it did help enough people....Any Lab (Big Pharma company)  would have jumped on it. However, all you need are 100 deaths in a week and your lab could be sued into oblivion. Any lab wold be ridic to stand behind it. The Presz just doesn't know how research works.

NOBODY knows if it will help them or hurt because science hasn't proven it enough, nor have the results been replicated.

So yeah...the money was definitely there to manufacture it....but the liability is way way WAAAAAAY higher.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dicapr said:


> Interesting but he keeps touting  his own research and defending his initial conclusion. I’ll admit I’m prejudiced against the drug because I took it for years and it was horrible.
> 
> The article is speaking of the drug’s effectiveness early in the disease process which isn’t what we are seeing presented to us when people are admitted to the hospital. Like it has been stated before and this article agrees with after 48 hours of “severe” symptoms the drug is ineffective.
> 
> To randomly give out that drugs to anyone who is high risk and tests positive regardless of how sick they are bothers me. This drug can mess up your liver, your heart, cause blindness, causes stomach issues, there are reports of increases depression, ect. Plus physically many people feel like crap.  I know we all want a cheap easy treatment. But this seems like low return unless you have adequate testing (which we do not) to catch early infections and use this drug as a first line of defense.
> 
> Right now people are still waiting almost a week in some places for results. We do not have the supply of the drug available to give to anyone with suspected COVID-19. Lupus and RA patients were already in an uproar earlier this year before it was decided the drug was ineffective because they were told they would have to forgo their treatment for the so called greater good.  The supply is not there. And contrary to how it is portrayed ramping up production would take months.
> 
> The idea that this drug is widely available and the answer to all our problems is a oversell in the very least and very dangerous if the mainstream scientific community is correct in their assessment of the effectiveness the risk in using this drug and a treatment.


This all day. I took it for a week and was wrecked. Its too dicey and many will die unnecessarily for the sake of about an equal amount of people who will be saved or have LESS symptoms. 
Key point: The research hasn't proven that those who did fine on Hydroxy after surviving COVID-19 would have died otherwise. They can't prove it because SO many who took Hydroxy with COVID-19 DID DIE. Its hard to catch that window because so many people are dragging themselves in within a day or more of severe symptoms for fear of coming to the hospital itself.

The science is there...it works for many...but not for most.
You have the drugs actual mechanism...but people are ignoring the bigger picture, its not even holding up in RCT type trials which are gold standard.


----------



## vevster

If you were hospitalized for covid you  are eligible for a FREE 23 and me.


----------



## lavaflow99

awhyley said:


> After seeing this, I was prompted to look her up.  It appears that she has a book on the subject - The "Keys to Effective Spiritual Warfare".
> 
> Link:
> She's also the founder of "Fire Power Ministries" (where you link the articles, but I linked the Facebook as well below).  This isn't looking good.
> 
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/FirePowerMinistriesWithDrStellaImmanuel/
> 
> (eta: They're already demonizing her online for her theories)




She keeps saying that masks don't help.  But I briefly saw two of her videos on her FB page and she has a mask on.  An N95 at that in one of them.

  She's a joke.


----------



## awhyley

lavaflow99 said:


> She keeps saying that masks don't help.  But I briefly saw two of her videos on her FB page and she has a mask on.  An N95 at that in one of them.
> 
> She's a joke.



She is getting ripped in the media.  I'm sorry that she's the face of this meeting, as there were white doctors there who spoke as well, but she was the focus of the gathering.  I hope that she can salvage what's left of her career after this.


----------



## lavaflow99

awhyley said:


> She is getting ripped in the media.  I'm sorry that she's the face of this meeting, as there were white doctors there who spoke as well, but she was the focus of the gathering.  I hope that she can salvage what's left of her career after this.



She wants to be the voice as she has been very boisterous on Twitter even asking to meet Trump and asking for urine samples from Dr. Fauci to see if he is taking hydroxychloroquine.  

So let her stand by her message and take the consequences of her actions.   

#zerosympathy


----------



## Crackers Phinn

lavaflow99 said:


> She keeps saying that masks don't help.  But I briefly saw two of her videos on her FB page and she has a mask on.  An N95 at that in one of them.
> 
> She's a joke.


Just crazy as a bessie bug.

Speaking of which......
WHAT IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE??????????????????????
He got it from wearing a mask yet CNN just pulling out receipts left and right of him with no mask on surrounded by people and touching his face.   This is why I don't believe people who be like "I ain't been out of my house since 2019 and Coronavirus blew in through the window and got me".


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> Just crazy as a bessie bug.
> 
> Speaking of which......
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE??????????????????????
> He got it from wearing a mask yet CNN just pulling out receipts left and right of him with no mask on surrounded by people and touching his face.   This is why I don't believe people who be like "I ain't been out of my house since 2019 and Coronavirus blew in through the window and got me".



Throw the whole man away.   What mask is he wearing?  I see a neck bandana.  What logic is this?  That he got sick by wearing a mask?  

Lord make it make sense!!  I'm tired.....

Karma....I am calling on you.....


----------



## Shimmie

Crackers Phinn said:


> Just crazy as a* bessie bug.*
> 
> Speaking of which......
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE??????????????????????
> He got it from wearing a mask yet CNN just pulling out receipts left and right of him with no mask on surrounded by people and touching his face.   This is why I don't believe people who be like "I ain't been out of my house since 2019 and Coronavirus blew in through the window and got me".


  at 'bessie bug'.    It caught me off guard and now I'm


----------



## Anonymous1

Germ-X available on Amazon
https://amzn.to/309ugyO


----------



## vevster

Ugh, I just realized that a relative expects me to visit her this weekend with her sister just in from FLORIDA.  I have to tell her I will see her in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Everything Zen

Hydroxychloroquine is an excellent example in risk management. Risk = Severity * Probability. Severity can be as high as death obviously and Probability as we are all learning is the R naught value of infection and as well as the likelihood of how severe are your symptoms going to be to the point of hospitalization and long lasting side effects of the disease (sequelae). Do the benefits of taking this drug outweigh the potential side effects? It’s not like coronavirus is more lethal like ALS or hemorrhagic fever like Ebola. Most people survive with mild to moderate symptoms so hydroxychloroquine is not an appropriate drug to tout to the public at large. An as more drugs are developed with less side effects hydroxychloroquine will go out of favor and the bar for coronavirus drug development will go up. How many drug companies do you hear about are out here competing with Tylenol and Ibuprofen? Not many bc the standards are already so high with minimal side effects.


----------



## Ganjababy

I wonder how many dogs have actually died. Most dogs would not have been tested.


----------



## vevster

Sorry Fauci.  My glasses will have to be enough.  



> Dr. Anthony Fauci suggested that people wear goggles or face shields as an added measure of protection against contracting the coronavirus, according to a report.
> 
> “If you have goggles or an eye shield, you should use it,” Fauci, 79, the top US infectious disease expert, told ABC News Chief Medical Correspondent Dr. Jennifer Ashton on Wednesday.
> 
> When asked if eye protection will become a formal recommendation at some point, he said, “It might, if you really want perfect protection of the mucosal surfaces.”
> 
> Fauci, a member of the White House pandemic task force and director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, explained the rationale for the measure.
> 
> “You have mucosa in the nose, mucosa in the mouth, but you also have mucosa in the eye,” he said. “Theoretically, you should protect all the mucosal surfaces. So if you have goggles or an eye shield you should use it.”
> 
> He added that while goggles and eye or face shields are “not universally recommended” at this time, “if you really want to be complete, you should probably use it if you can.”
> 
> Fauci also addressed when people should get tested if they believe they’ve been exposed to the bug, since there are no official guidelines from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention or the National Institutes of Health on the matter.
> 
> “That question came up at the task force meeting yesterday and we asked the same thing and we said there’s no real recommendation,” Fauci said on ABC News.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I watched Fauci in an interview with Anderson Cooper and he said he was in a Q&A where someone asked if goggles were helpful as eye protection and he gave that answer which turned into headlines saying he said run out and get goggles. 

I keep goggles in my car and in my office but I stay strapped tho.


----------



## Reinventing21

We have some cute ones. We wear them.


----------



## vevster

This is riveting. Olivia’s parents had covid in NYC in early March and recounts the story.

what is great about it is that it shows how to deal with doctors hospitals  etc. 

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/whats-the-juice/id1493579571?i=1000486268807


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> I watched Fauci in an interview with Anderson Cooper and he said he was in a Q&A where someone asked if goggles were helpful as eye protection and he gave that answer which turned into headlines saying he said run out and get goggles.
> 
> I keep goggles in my car and in my office but I stay strapped tho.



Face shield?  

I only leave the house if it’s absolutely necessary so I’m on the verge of a mental breakdown anyway.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> Face shield?
> 
> I only leave the house if it’s absolutely necessary so I’m on the verge of a mental breakdown anyway.


I wear glasses and I have not found crystal clear face shields yet so the world around me be looking like somebody smeared vaseline on it.  Goggles work better but I can't wear them long or they make an impression on my face.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


>


   Some folks are so infantile with face mask etiquette.    It’s not that hard to wear them correctly.


----------



## january noir

Crackers Phinn said:


> I wear glasses and I have not found crystal clear face shields yet so the world around me be looking like somebody smeared vaseline on it.  Goggles work better but I can't wear them long or they make an impression on my face.


I purchased my shield from a company called FaceguardUS.com.  It's crystal clear.
https://faceguardus.com/collections/frontpage


----------



## discodumpling

So we're asked to choose between blended and remote learning for NYC public school children. I chose remote for DD (she's tiiiiight about that) for her 6th grade year and blended for DS#2 who with my foot securely up his butt and God willing will be in the 12th grade. The blended option can be changed at anytime to fully remote. 
What education options are you ladies using for the upcoming school year? What choices have you been presented with? How much risk are YOU taking with YOUR progeny?


----------



## Evolving78

discodumpling said:


> So we're asked to choose between blended and remote learning for NYC public school children. I chose remote for DD (she's tiiiiight about that) for her 6th grade year and blended for DS#2 who with my foot securely up his butt and God willing will be in the 12th grade. The blended option can be changed at anytime to fully remote.
> What education options are you ladies using for the upcoming school year? What choices have you been presented with? How much risk are YOU taking with YOUR progeny?


All remote for mine. I have one sprout and two teens. One in high school, one in middle, and one in elementary.


----------



## Everything Zen

This blended mess is a farce anyway. In Chicago our numbers are going up and they’re talking about making the kids sit in the same room all day including lunch wearing masks and having the teachers rotate. Can you imagine a bunch of kids with all that energy stuck in one room (let alone the ones with ADHD and other behavioral problems)? I don't think the kids are gonna like it at all! The first time anyone tests positive issa wrap anyway and then we’ll be headed into flu season on top of everything else. Stop the madness.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/31/opinion/coronavirus-antibodies-immunity.html
*Scared That Covid-19 Immunity Won’t Last? Don’t Be*
Dropping antibody counts aren’t a sign that our immune system is failing against the coronavirus, nor an omen that we can’t develop a viable vaccine.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

january noir said:


> I purchased my shield from a company called FaceguardUS.com.  It's crystal clear.
> https://faceguardus.com/collections/frontpage
> 
> View attachment 461577



Just ordered.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Evolving78

Ya’ll pray for me and my children. I haven’t been feeling well and I’m scheduled for a test this week.


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Oh my word.  How embarrassing. 



Theresamonet said:


> Don’t ruin your hair or do anything drastic you’ll regret. Maybe just braid it up until we get past this? I’ve been wearing a slap cap with mini twists underneath. Next week I’ll probably do something like this:



@Theresamonet, did you ever braid up?

We're probably going to have another lockdown, and I'm thinking about braiding up this time.  That way, I don't have a worry about it for a few weeks at least.

(eta: )


Evolving78 said:


> Ya’ll pray for me and my children. I haven’t been feeling well and I’m scheduled for a test this week.



Hope it all goes well @Evolving78


----------



## Everything Zen

An example of One School shutting down within hours of reopening
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/01/...coronavirus.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> An example of One School shutting down within hours of reopening
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/01/...coronavirus.html?referringSource=articleShare


Did you read or hear about over 300 people testing positive for COVID in Georgia? It happened at a summer camp. Most of those people were the kids aka campers.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

What's interesting is the people I know that were most worried/hardcore precautious about this back in March are more out and about now. I'm talking outings outside the house with other people they don't live with. 

On a different note, I'm still working from home. Each month the date we're supposed to come back in the office gets pushed back another month. Now with schools being 100% remote, good luck trying to get parents to fully be in the office. I don't have kids but if they don't have to come in I don't want to either. If I have to be in a mask 8 hrs a day in the office just. leave. me. at. home.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Lord, these campers with COVID-19. Camp closed within a week. 
Many schools that open this week will be closing NEXT week. Most Florida Schools have been pushed to the 24th or later in August. 

In our district in FL it went from the 10th to the 19th to the 24th, and now the 31st. 

We are going remote for DD. The 2 yr old will stay in her day care as she has been all summer. I'm concerned because the teachers there have school aged children who they are sending to school as long as its open. Otherwise, they will have to attend day care as well. We have a 3rd grade teacher going to the day care TO VOLUNTEER right now to teach the older kids (like mine who is there and other rising 1st graders). If they end up ultimately shutting down, I may see how we can chip in to pay her. She actually has kids in day care there and she actually used to work there. Its a small day care and family owned. I really love it. Or I can see if we can chip in to have her own kids day care fees covered.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> What's interesting is the people I know that were most worried/hardcore precautious about this back in March are more out and about now. I'm talking outings outside the house with other people they don't live with.
> 
> On a different note, I'm still working from home. Each month the date we're supposed to come back in the office gets pushed back another month. Now with schools being 100% remote, good luck trying to get parents to fully be in the office. I don't have kids but if they don't have to come in I don't want to either. If I have to be in a mask 8 hrs a day in the office just. leave. me. at. home.


I work for a Federal program and we are supposed to go back Oct 1st when the Federal Fiscal Year starts. Pretty sure it will be extended throughout Dec 31st. The demand from the people we serve will see to that. I may "help them" and "direct them" on who to call to complain about it. Hehe...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I work for a Federal program and we are supposed to go back Oct 1st when the Federal Fiscal Year starts. Pretty sure it will be extended throughout Dec 31st. The demand from the people we serve will see to that. I may "help them" and "direct them" on who to call to complain about it. Hehe...



I'm praying they just let us stay home until the end of the year. I call the developers at work cry babies but I'm gonna need them to cry a river this go 'round. Lol. There's more of them then us non-devs in the department. Our scrum master has brought up his asthma several times. Need them to keep that same energy up come next month and the months after that.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

As hard as it is to get Clorox wipes, why did I come into the office today and somebody left the cover open on the cannister in the kitchen and an entire roll was almost completely dry?  It wasn't like the person pushed the cap down and didn't snap it shut, no no no no nooooo, they left it wide open with a wipe sticking out.  

Luckily, I got a few cannisters that are running low that have liquid in them but MAYNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Evolving78

I got tested today. I get my results in a few days. I feel better today. Last week and yesterday was rough! I had several symptoms for 5-6 days. The test wasn’t too bad. I didn’t do it myself. The nurse performed the test and she did insert it kind of far up my nose, but not too crazy.  Now I gotta deal with a broken toe.


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> What's interesting is the people I know that were most worried/hardcore precautious about this back in March are more out and about now. I'm talking outings outside the house with other people they don't live with.
> 
> On a different note, I'm still working from home. Each month the date we're supposed to come back in the office gets pushed back another month. Now with schools being 100% remote, good luck trying to get parents to fully be in the office. I don't have kids but if they don't have to come in I don't want to either. If I have to be in a mask 8 hrs a day in the office just. leave. me. at. home.


IKR! Certain people I knew were buying up everything, bought guns, etc.. now they can’t seem to sit down somewhere and have become reckless.  I literally only go out for errands and medical appts. I came into contact with one person for 15 mins, then 2 days later I started not feeling well.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If somebody knows how to resize pictures let me know.


----------



## Lute

@Crackers Phinn  is that the same guy in the photo? Also you can resize in Windows by using the Photos application --. *Right clicking* on the image and select *resize*.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lute said:


> @Crackers Phinn  is that the same guy in the photo? Also you can resize in Windows by using the Photos application --. *Right clicking* on the image and select *resize*.


Not the same guy.   The family of the guy in the obituary say he did that he wore a mask but was exposed to people who refused to wear masks in public.


----------



## awhyley

Australia is not playing around.

(CNN)The premier of Victoria plunged the region into a "state of disaster" on Sunday, announcing even stricter lockdown measures, introducing a nightly curfew and banning virtually all trips outdoors after Australia's second largest state recorded 671 new infections in a single day.

Daniel Andrews told Victorians at a news conference that "we have to do more, and we have to do more right now," as the state battles to contain a devastating coronavirus outbreak that had already stripped residents of their freedoms, livelihoods and social interactions and made it an outlier from the rest of the country.

*"Where you slept last night is where you'll need to stay for the next six weeks," Andrews said, *announcing a curfew between 8 p.m. and 5 a.m. beginning Sunday evening and moving Metropolitan Melbourne into stage four lockdown measures.  In that part of the state, only one person per household will be allowed to leave their homes once a day -- outside of curfew hours -- to pick up essential goods, and they must stay within a 5 kilometer radius of their home. Melburnians had already been under strict measures for most of July after the area was identified as the epicenter of Australia's second wave.

The draconian new rules were spurred by more bleak Covid-19 figures. Seven new deaths were announced on Saturday, bringing the state's total to 123, and there have been 11,557 confirmed infections.

(More below)
Link: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ration-tips-etc.847883/page-182#post-25514951


----------



## Crackers Phinn

You know Coronavirus is serious when Australia is scared.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ His Go Fund Me is over $300k
https://www.gofundme.com/f/our-frie...ign=p_cp+share-sheet&utm_medium=copy_link-tip

My sister and I were talking about this earlier. He was on the news saying he doesn't understand how his mom got it because she always wore a mask. I don't recall what, if anything, was said about his dad but it's likely he gave it to his parents. All three tested positive but he was the only one that was asymptomatic. It's sad to speculate like this but I'm sure mom and dad weren't wearing masks around the house. 

I understand he's staying with family but I can't imagine taking him in knowing that he's positive and two close relatives died of the virus.


----------



## Theresamonet

awhyley said:


> Oh my word.  How embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> @Theresamonet, did you ever braid up?
> 
> We're probably going to have another lockdown, and I'm thinking about braiding up this time.  That way, I don't have a worry about it for a few weeks at least.
> 
> (eta: )
> 
> 
> Hope it all goes well @Evolving78



I did braid it. But not like the picture I posted. I basically just did small/smedium box braids the whole time. And then as lock down let up, I started alternating box braids one week, a braid out the next week. I’m pretty much still doing that.


----------



## Theresamonet

Black Ambrosia said:


> ^^^ His Go Fund Me is over $300k
> https://www.gofundme.com/f/our-frie...ign=p_cp+share-sheet&utm_medium=copy_link-tip
> 
> My sister and I were talking about this earlier. He was on the news saying he doesn't understand how his mom got it because she always wore a mask. I don't recall what, if anything, was said about his dad but it's likely he gave it to his parents. All three tested positive but he was the only one that was asymptomatic. It's sad to speculate like this but I'm sure mom and dad weren't wearing masks around the house.
> 
> I understand he's staying with family but I can't imagine taking him in knowing that he's positive and two close relatives died of the virus.



This is very possible, but I’ve also noticed that a lot of people’s definition of “always” doing something is actually like 65-90% of the time. Ain’t no telling who gave it to whom.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> ^^^ His Go Fund Me is over $300k
> https://www.gofundme.com/f/our-frie...ign=p_cp+share-sheet&utm_medium=copy_link-tip
> 
> My sister and I were talking about this earlier. He was on the news saying he doesn't understand how his mom got it because she always wore a mask. I don't recall what, if anything, was said about his dad* but it's likely he gave it to his parents.* All three tested positive but he was the only one that was asymptomatic. It's sad to speculate like this but I'm sure mom and dad weren't wearing masks around the house.
> 
> I understand he's staying with family but I can't imagine taking him in knowing that he's positive and two close relatives died of the virus.


That's probably exactly what happened.   Among the many blunders the government made early on, one of the biggest was telling young people that they were at the least risk.


----------



## Ganjababy

TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> You know Coronavirus is serious when Australia is scared.



I totally smiled at this.  Here I was, thinking that another lockdown is a bit much, but our PM just did the same and announced another two-week lockdown about 1/2 hr ago.  It appears that everyone everywhere is going backwards.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

awhyley said:


> I totally smiled at this.  Here I was, thinking that another lockdown is a bit much, but our PM just did the same and announced another two-week lockdown about 1/2 hr ago.  It appears that everyone everywhere is going backwards.


I wasn't really following what other countries besides Korea and China were doing but the U.S. was b.s.'ing with the first lock down and completely fumbled the reopening and are still messing up.   I'm  guesstimating that the pooh will really be hitting the fan when these kids go back to school and end up orphans within the next month or two because that's what's coming.  That followed by more nonbelievers gathering for Thanksgiving and then Christmas will ensure we do an Australia like lockdown in the new year.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Theresamonet said:


> This is very possible, but I’ve also noticed that a lot of people’s definition of “always” doing something is actually like 65-90% of the time. Ain’t no telling who gave it to whom.


True but I heard mom was working from home so I believe her exposure was limited. 


Crackers Phinn said:


> That's probably exactly what happened.   Among the many blunders the government made early on, one of the biggest was telling young people that they were at the least risk.


Also true but I mostly think he gave it to his parents because he’s an athlete and they were practicing. You can’t social distance or wear masks in a contact sport.


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> I wasn't really following what other countries besides Korea and China were doing but the U.S. was b.s.'ing with the first lock down and completely fumbled the reopening and are still messing up.   I'm  guesstimating that the pooh will really be hitting the fan when these kids go back to school and end up orphans within the next month or two because that's what's coming.  That followed by more nonbelievers gathering for Thanksgiving and then Christmas will ensure we do an Australia like lockdown *in the new year*.



In the when?  The US is going to need a lockdown by September/October to have any hope of flattening the curve in any decent manner.  The protests are kinda/sorta dying down, so next month would be the perfect time, (if not before).  Here's to hoping that Trump will institute the lockdown, before Biden does.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

awhyley said:


> In the when?  The US is going to need a lockdown by September/October to have any hope of flattening the curve in any decent manner.  The protests are kinda/sorta dying down, so next month would be the perfect time, (if not before).  Here's to hoping that Trump will institute the lockdown, before Biden does.


He hasn’t accepted that the economy isn’t coming back. He still thinks things getting back to normal is going to get him re-elected. The polls will convince him to do something but it won’t be enough. Biden will brings the lockdown we need in January.


----------



## starfish

It appears as though the morbidly obese don’t stand a chance if they get Rona.  Even obese people are at risk.  If there ever was an incentive for people to lose weight I hope this is it.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> True but I heard mom was working from home so I believe her exposure was limited.
> 
> Also true but I mostly think he gave it to his parents because he’s an athlete and they were practicing. You can’t social distance or wear masks in a contact sport.


There was a baseball game going on yesterday. Not one player (teen) had on their mask, as well as parents and grandparents. Nobody practiced social distancing. I was looking out the window and yelling what is wrong with these people! They all looked like they just left from 45’s rally. We will not be able to get this thing under control if we keep doing stuff like this. 
And that student in Indiana..the county board of health called the school and told them they have a student who tested positive. All of this on the first day of school? The parents knew and sent their kid to school anyway.


----------



## vevster

2 thoughts for the day:


I think the media is focusing on the # of cases where we should also look at the death rate.  The death rate in many European countries is in the double digits and in certain places like Florida is is much lower e.g. 1.4 %
Chatting with folks online I'm finding, and a poster on this thread did mention that it takes MORE vitamin D to boost levels.  This white guy was telling me that he boosted his levels to 60 plus by taking 1,000 IUs per day and I'm taking 30,000 per day and am only at 42 ng/mls.


----------



## Everything Zen

Evolving78 said:


> There was a baseball game going on yesterday. Not one player (teen) had on their mask, as well as parents and grandparents. Nobody practiced social distancing. I was looking out the window and yelling what is wrong with these people! They all looked like they just left from 45’s rally. We will not be able to get this thing under control if we keep doing stuff like this.
> And that student in Indiana..the county board of health called the school and told them they have a student who tested positive. All of this on the first day of school? *The parents knew and sent their kid to school anyway.*


*






Who called it that this was gonna happen?
*
Are there going to be consequences for this stuff or nah?


----------



## Lylddlebit

Everything Zen said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who called it that this was gonna happen?
> *
> Are there going to be consequences for this stuff or nah?



There will be natural life consequences but we know how that gets  downplayed in tragedy.


----------



## dicapr

vevster said:


> 2 thoughts for the day:
> 
> 
> I think the media is focusing on the # of cases where we should also look at the death rate.  The death rate in many European countries is in the double digits and in certain places like Florida is is much lower e.g. 1.4 %
> Chatting with folks online I'm finding, and a poster on this thread did mention that it takes MORE vitamin D to boost levels.  This white guy was telling me that he boosted his levels to 60 plus by taking 1,000 IUs per day and I'm taking 30,000 per day and am only at 42 ng/mls.



Their have been several reports on MSNBC that point to how the death rate this summer for the US is a lot lower than what was happening in early spring. We have a better idea of how to treat the disease, drugs they are proven to be effective, and the group of individuals who are driving this later spike are not in the high risk group. 

But we need to keep in mind this younger group who is driving the pandemic right now are showing more and more chronic disease which will continue to affect healthcare and maybe the economy for years to come. As one health expert noted the organ damage and its long term affects
may not be evident for 20 years. Death can’t be the only qualification of being “alright” with this disease.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> True but I heard mom was working from home so I believe her exposure was limited.
> 
> Also true but I mostly think he gave it to his parents because he’s an athlete and they were practicing. You can’t social distance or wear masks in a contact sport.


The gubment saying that young people were less likely to be affected is why athletes would be allowed to practice even after they watched that fool in the NBA catch it.


----------



## vevster

dicapr said:


> Their have been several reports on MSNBC that point to how the death rate this summer for the US is a lot lower than what was happening in early spring. We have a better idea of how to treat the disease, drugs they are proven to be effective, and the group of individuals who are driving this later spike are not in the high risk group.
> 
> But we need to keep in mind this younger group who is driving the pandemic right now are showing more and more chronic disease which will continue to affect healthcare and maybe the economy for years to come. As one health expert noted the organ damage and its long term affects
> may not be evident for 20 years. Death can’t be the only qualification of being “alright” with this disease.


I said look at the death rate also not only.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

awhyley said:


> In the when?  The US is going to need a lockdown by September/October to have any hope of flattening the curve in any decent manner.  The protests are kinda/sorta dying down, so next month would be the perfect time, (if not before).  Here's to hoping that Trump will institute the lockdown, before Biden does.


There won't be any lockdown until Trump is either out of office or secures a second term.   The minimum for that is January 20 and it's not going to happen on day 1 if Trump is re-elected cuz he's going to want another inauguration.


----------



## dicapr

vevster said:


> I said look at the death rate also not only.



the last part wasn’t directed at you.


----------



## vevster

dicapr said:


> the last part wasn’t directed at you.


Hard to know when I was quoted.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ThursdayGirl

awhyley said:


> I totally smiled at this.  Here I was, thinking that another lockdown is a bit much, but our PM just did the same and announced another two-week lockdown about 1/2 hr ago.  It appears that everyone everywhere is going backwards.



I honestly wish the US was.... but we have a... let me shut my mouth...leader.  This just aggravates me to no end.  He has another opportunity to stop this, but I think he really does not see it.  It is not on the radar.  For a business man, he is terrible at numbers.


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## january noir

ThursdayGirl said:


> I honestly wish the US was.... but we have a... let me shut my mouth...leader.  This just aggravates me to no end.  He has another opportunity to stop this, but I think he really does not see it.  It is not on the radar.  *For a business man*, he is terrible at numbers.


Donald has NEVER been a businessman.  He's ALWAYS been a con artist, a crook and a racist.
It's unfortunate for us that there are people in our country who admire him and feel he is deserving and capable to be the President of the United States.  I despise him and I always have.  When I awoke the morning after the election and saw he won, I was physically ill and almost four years later, I still feel ill.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


>


Georgia is 5th among US states for total cases; 4th in new cases AND new deaths today; 12th in total deaths; 3rd among states in currently active cases - with more active cases right now than every country in the world other than Russia, India, Brazil, and the United States overall; and 8th in cases per million, which would be the 6th highest case rate in the world if it were an independent country! Schools shouldn’t even be open in Georgia, let alone crowded hallways with teens not wearing masks! What are they doing?


----------



## vevster

NY used to be #1 in cases and is now #4.  We(NY) are still #1 in deaths though, for the US.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


>



I don’t understand the mentality of putting your progeny out there like this when the President is keeping his kid going to school remote.


----------



## meka72

ThursdayGirl said:


> I honestly wish the US was.... but we have a... let me shut my mouth...leader.  This just aggravates me to no end.  He has another opportunity to stop this, but I think he really does not see it.  It is not on the radar.  For a business man, he is terrible at numbers.


If you think about it, he’s handling the pandemic just like he handled his businesses: lying and scamming.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

january noir said:


> *Donald has NEVER been a businessman.  He's ALWAYS been a con artist, a crook and a racist.*
> It's unfortunate for us that there are people in our country who admire him and feel he is deserving and capable to be the President of the United States.  I despise him and I always have.  When I awoke the morning after the election and saw he won, I was physically ill and almost four years later, I still feel ill.


I went to business school and all of the above is pretty consistent with the reason why businesses are regulated because they are usually run by con artists, crooks and racists.  It's insane that people who punch a clock at companies that that  them every paycheck thought that having a businessman run the country was a good idea.


----------



## Lute

meka72 said:


> If you think about it, he’s handling the pandemic just like he handled his businesses: lying and scamming.



I was thinking of that. The way he is running the country it gives a good understanding why he filed for bankruptcy 6 times.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t understand the mentality of putting your progeny out there like this when the President is keeping his kid going to school remote.


People really believe it's a hoax or that the case numbers are overinflated.  The hoax people are just stupid, however the people holding on to the overinflated numbers theory are depending solely on the odds of something that has affected less than 10% of the population to affect them.  Normally, I would agree with math but the Big Joker in the Covid game of spades is not having any idea how many Asymptomatic carriers are in the population because those people will likely never get tested so the true percentage could be a big chunk of the population.


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> There won't be any lockdown until Trump is either out of office or secures a second term.   The minimum for that is January 20 and it's not going to happen on day 1 if Trump is re-elected cuz he's going to want another inauguration.



I'm scared.


----------



## scarcity21

vevster said:


> 2 thoughts for the day:
> 
> 
> I think the media is focusing on the # of cases where we should also look at the death rate.  The death rate in many European countries is in the double digits and in certain places like Florida is is much lower e.g. 1.4 %
> Chatting with folks online I'm finding, and a poster on this thread did mention that it takes MORE vitamin D to boost levels.  This white guy was telling me that he boosted his levels to 60 plus by taking 1,000 IUs per day and I'm taking 30,000 per day and am only at 42 ng/mls.


@vevster wherecarecyiu buying 30,000 of vitD? Is it prescription?


----------



## january noir

scarcity21 said:


> @vevster wherecarecyiu buying 30,000 of vitD? Is it prescription?


Probably taking 6 tablets of 5,000 IUs per day?


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> Probably taking 6 tablets of 5,000 IUs per day?


Close! 3 caps of 10,000 each. By the way, you can order 50,000 IUs vitamin D caps online. Don’t forget to take a separate K2 with it. @scarcity21


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Propaganda Alert!
https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200805-odmsj5m4tzemlhhpuebhq3itxm-story.html


I've been hearing for weeks that ozone is being used successfully for corona virus treatment.  But yet again it is another inexpensive treatment that Big Pharma can't make money out of hence these type of articles.

For the record, my dentist uses ozone and I've had IV ozone and treatments like the mayor had   It works!  Ozone kills EVERYTHING.




> *Brazilian mayor touts unproven ozone therapy — through anus — as ‘excellent’ coronavirus treatment*
> 
> OK, now we’ve surely hit the bottom.
> 
> A mayor in Brazil is being widely ridiculed this week after promoting rectal injections of ozone as an “excellent” coronavirus treatment — an outlandish proposal with no proven effectiveness.
> 
> “It is a simple, fast application of two, three minutes a day,” said Volnei Morastoni, mayor of the southern city of Itajaí, in a since-deleted Facebook Live video on Monday.
> 
> “It will probably be a rectal application,” he said, “which is a very easy, very fast application... with a thin catheter and this gives an excellent result.”
> 
> Brazilian scientists quickly debunked Morastoni’s theory and urged him not to offer the treatment in his city.
> 
> A researcher and microbiologist from the country’s largest university told Brazil’s Folha de S. Paulo newspaper that ozone therapy is a “quackery that is said to cure cancer” with no scientific evidence.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Propaganda Alert!
> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200805-odmsj5m4tzemlhhpuebhq3itxm-story.html
> 
> 
> I've been hearing for weeks that ozone is being used successfully for corona virus treatment.  But yet again it is another inexpensive treatment that Big Pharma can't make money out of hence these type of articles.
> 
> For the record, my dentist uses ozone and I've had IV ozone and treatments like the mayor had   It works!  Ozone kills EVERYTHING.


Ozone is legit but why the anus?


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Ozone is legit but why the anus?


 LOL, It is an orifice that the ozone can permeate.  I've used it in my sinuses too.  My dentist loves it for gum issues... plus she uses it when doing fillings and other dentistry....

There is a clinical trial going on right now that I am watching.  I just want to follow one to see what is what.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> LOL, It is an orifice that the ozone can permeate.  I've used it in my sinuses too.  My dentist loves it for gum issues... plus she uses it when doing fillings and other dentistry....
> 
> There is a clinical trial going on right now that I am watching.  I just want to follow one to see what is what.


Thanks. Can you stare the link to the trial? I’m interested in learning more.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Thanks. Can you stare the link to the trial? I’m interested in learning more.


Sure,

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04370223

I just found it this morning.... I have yet to ascertain who is behind it, who is running it etc to evaluate any results....


----------



## Reinventing21

@vester What kind of ozone are you using? You say for your sinuses, gums?


----------



## vevster

Reinventing21 said:


> @vester What kind of ozone are you using? You say for your sinuses, gums?


My dentist uses the ozone when I visit her.

I have an ozone generator where I generated ozone into a syringe then inject into my sinuses.

The IV ozone was done at a doctor's office.


----------



## Maracujá

In the chronicles of the pandemic lifestyle: 

Me: * sees automatic alert asking me to delete emails I haven't read in aeons * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Oh waw, this is the bomb! Artificial intelligence is the bomb. I have no idea what people are complaining about." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also me: * tries to talk to a chatbot to find out about my package's whereabouts * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Artificial intelligence is messence at best. Who thought of this? Who do I have to see about this?!"

Literally on the same day too


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm not posting this to be funny.  The disgust factor aside, if her co-worker is asymptomatic, she just exposed herself by inhaling all the halitosis he spit in that mask.   That her co-workers mask was in her car instead of on his face meant they were rendering wearing masks useless anyway.  You ain't supposed to be mask free around nobody who ain't part of your household.   This is what I'm talking about when I say I don't believe people who say they have no idea how they get the virus.


----------



## SoniT

^^Ewww, that's disgusting!


----------



## Peppermynt

That looked fake.


----------



## meka72




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Wasn’t sure where to put this. Heartbreaking story.


*It was me. I know it was me.’*
Francene Bailey, on passing the coronavirus to her mother






By  Eli Saslow
MAY 30, 2020


They keep telling me it’s not my fault, and I’d give anything to believe that. The doctor called after my mom went to the hospital and said: “Don’t blame yourself. You didn’t do anything wrong.” The pastor said basically the same thing at her funeral. “Let it go. You had nothing to do with this.”

About this series
Voices from the Pandemic is an oral history of covid-19 and those affected.
I know they’re trying to make me feel better, but it’s a lie. I had everything to do with it. This virus doesn’t just appear in your body out of nowhere. It has to pass from one person to the next. It has to come from somebody, and this time I know it came from me.

I keep thinking: What if I’d stopped going to work when the first people started to get sick? What if I didn’t live with my mom? What if I’d stayed upstairs in my room like I’d been doing all week? What if I’d kept my mask on? What if I’d turned away when she reached out to hug me? We only had close contact that one time, and it barely lasted a few minutes, but that was all it took. A week later she was in the hospital. Ten days after that she was gone. That’s the timeline I have to live with, and it points right back to me. I got sick and then she got sick. I lived and she died. How am I supposed to let go of that?

The thing is, I was trying so hard to be careful from the very beginning. It’s not like I was one of those people who didn’t pay attention. I work at a nursing home. I knew how fast this virus could spread. As soon as a few of the residents started spiking fevers in March, I went online to buy extra masks. We didn’t have the right protective supplies, and you can’t social distance when you’re a nursing aide. I work on the lockdown unit. These people need a lot of help. We feed. We wash. We do everything. I came home one day with a slight headache, and then I started to cough. My mom said to me: “This doesn’t sound like your sinuses. This is different.”

I told her not to come too close to me. She was healthy for a 70-year-old lady, but I wanted to be safe. I called off work. I moved out of the bedroom I share with my daughter and her father so I had my own space upstairs. I started drifting away from everybody. I didn’t know for sure if I had corona yet because I was waiting on the test, but I had a good idea. My 5-year-old would stand outside the room for hours calling after me. She likes to cuddle underneath you. That’s the kind of person she is. She kept banging on the door. “Mommy. Mommy. Let me come in.” I begged for her to go away. “Please, baby. Pretend like I’m not here.” She wouldn’t leave. Eventually, I had to stop answering.

We’re a tight family, and all of us have been living on top of each other in this house for 20 years. That’s how we like it. It’s the Jamaican way. I’m upstairs with my kids and my sister is downstairs with hers, and my mom went back and forth. We share the bills and the child care. We rely on each other. Some days, we might have 15 people staying here, and my mom was always at the center. She wasn’t a person of so many words, but she would sit in the kitchen all day, watching and listening. She knew I had something bad. She had 10 children, and she’s a caretaker. I had to fight her from coming into the room. She told me to steam my head with orange and lemon. She started making this tea drink. It had turmeric, garlic, lime, honey and ginger. She would put it in a cup and leave it at the door five or six times a day. She stood outside in the hall and called me on the phone to make sure I was drinking it. “Put the phone where I can hear it go down.” When I lost my voice and couldn’t talk, she would stand out there and text me. “Did you drink it? All of it?”






Francene Bailey and her large family have lived at this house in Hartford, Conn., for 20 years. (Katye Martens Brier for The Washington Post)
Anytime I heard people moving around in the hall, I would never go outside. If I needed to leave the room, I waited until it was quiet. They say the average person gives this virus to three or four people, but I thought: This is going to die inside me. I drove myself to go get the test. I drove myself to the hospital a few days later. I drove myself to the pharmacy to get all the meds even though I was hyperventilating so bad I could barely hold onto the steering wheel. I took Clorox with me every time I went to the bathroom and tried to sanitize behind myself, but sometimes it got too hard to stand. I would text my mom and my sister: “I sprayed the bleach but I had to leave it.”

At night, I was like an animal. I couldn’t breathe, and lying down made it worse. I was running a fever and the doctor said I had pneumonia. I drank so much cough syrup that my body started to smell like it. I would pace in the bedroom all night, from the wall to the doorway and back, counting steps and watching the clock. My mom has the bedroom right underneath mine, so she could hear my feet on the floor, and she would call in the night. “Are you okay? Francene, you’re scaring me.”

One day, my back and my neck were on fire and I couldn’t keep walking. I tried to lie down, and it felt like the whole house was falling in on me. It felt like I was dying, and I started to have a panic attack. I took off running because I wanted to find air. I went downstairs, and I kind of tripped over my slippers. My mom heard me, and she came to the bottom of the stairs. I was gasping and sobbing. I couldn’t talk. She told me: “Take off your mask. Let the air in.”

I pulled my mask down around my neck, and she held me. I needed it, and she needed to help. Our faces were touching. I was breathing on her. I wasn’t thinking about anything. I leaned on her until I was calm again, and then I put my mask back on and went upstairs. I tried to forget about it. It was only two or three minutes. I didn’t even know for sure yet if I was positive for the virus. I tried to tell myself it would be fine.

A few days later, I heard her start to cough downstairs in her room. It was nighttime, and I leaned against the floorboards to listen. I said, “Oh God, no. No. Please, Jesus, don’t let her be sick.”

But I already knew. She sounded exactly like me.

She had diabetes, so maybe that’s why it went downhill fast. I don’t know. She was so out of it that she stopped taking some of her other medications. I talked to her once over the phone when she was at the hospital. She had a Z-pack mask on her face, and the doctors didn’t want her to do much talking. They were trying to get ready to put her on a ventilator. I told her she needed to listen to the doctors. I told her I was sorry. I didn’t have my voice back, so I was kind of whispering, and I’m not sure if she could hear me or understand me. She said: “Don’t worry about me. Focus on yourself. Are you drinking the tea? Please, drink the tea.”

I was still in isolation in the bedroom when her doctor called again. The Department of Health told me to stay up there until three days after I stopped having symptoms. It was 7 in the morning, and I was winded from taking a shower. Sometimes, it took two hours for me to recover from the shower and get dressed. The doctor said they were doing chest compressions, but she wasn’t going to make it. He said it wasn’t my fault — that the virus could have come from anywhere. I told him: “What do you mean? She never even left the house. It was me. I know it was me, and I killed her.” I threw the phone. I was so lost and so angry. I didn’t want to hear it.

The phone kept ringing. People started coming over to grieve, and I heard them downstairs, crying and consoling each other. A few of them knocked on my door. They were worried. Nobody was blaming me. My 19-year-old stood in the doorway and talked to me for like an hour, telling me it was okay, trying to get me to come out. I told him: “I’m not getting near anybody.” I closed the door and stayed upstairs by myself.

It’s been almost a week since the funeral, and I’m still afraid to go outside. I’m scared to be within 10 feet of anybody. I start shaking whenever I walk out the door. What if I catch it all over again, or what if I can still give it to someone else? The doctor told me that’s not factual, since they cleared me as recovered. He says it’s paranoia and anxiety. He wrote me a prescription and told me to take two tablets every time I leave the house, but it’s easier to stay here. If I’m by myself, nothing else can go wrong.


----------



## Peppermynt

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Wasn’t sure where to put this. Heartbreaking story.
> 
> *It was me. I know it was me.’*
> Francene Bailey, on passing the coronavirus to her mother


----------



## Evolving78

meka72 said:


>


It’s too early for me to be hollering!   
Y’all betta listen! Wear a Mass! And Wash yo dishes!!!


----------



## Shimmie

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Wasn’t sure where to put this. Heartbreaking story.
> 
> 
> *It was me. I know it was me.’*
> Francene Bailey, on passing the coronavirus to her mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By  Eli Saslow
> MAY 30, 2020
> 
> 
> They keep telling me it’s not my fault, and I’d give anything to believe that. The doctor called after my mom went to the hospital and said: “Don’t blame yourself. You didn’t do anything wrong.” The pastor said basically the same thing at her funeral. “Let it go. You had nothing to do with this.”
> 
> About this series
> Voices from the Pandemic is an oral history of covid-19 and those affected.
> I know they’re trying to make me feel better, but it’s a lie. I had everything to do with it. This virus doesn’t just appear in your body out of nowhere. It has to pass from one person to the next. It has to come from somebody, and this time I know it came from me.
> 
> I keep thinking: What if I’d stopped going to work when the first people started to get sick? What if I didn’t live with my mom? What if I’d stayed upstairs in my room like I’d been doing all week? What if I’d kept my mask on? What if I’d turned away when she reached out to hug me? We only had close contact that one time, and it barely lasted a few minutes, but that was all it took. A week later she was in the hospital. Ten days after that she was gone. That’s the timeline I have to live with, and it points right back to me. I got sick and then she got sick. I lived and she died. How am I supposed to let go of that?
> 
> The thing is, I was trying so hard to be careful from the very beginning. It’s not like I was one of those people who didn’t pay attention. I work at a nursing home. I knew how fast this virus could spread. As soon as a few of the residents started spiking fevers in March, I went online to buy extra masks. We didn’t have the right protective supplies, and you can’t social distance when you’re a nursing aide. I work on the lockdown unit. These people need a lot of help. We feed. We wash. We do everything. I came home one day with a slight headache, and then I started to cough. My mom said to me: “This doesn’t sound like your sinuses. This is different.”
> 
> I told her not to come too close to me. She was healthy for a 70-year-old lady, but I wanted to be safe. I called off work. I moved out of the bedroom I share with my daughter and her father so I had my own space upstairs. I started drifting away from everybody. I didn’t know for sure if I had corona yet because I was waiting on the test, but I had a good idea. My 5-year-old would stand outside the room for hours calling after me. She likes to cuddle underneath you. That’s the kind of person she is. She kept banging on the door. “Mommy. Mommy. Let me come in.” I begged for her to go away. “Please, baby. Pretend like I’m not here.” She wouldn’t leave. Eventually, I had to stop answering.
> 
> We’re a tight family, and all of us have been living on top of each other in this house for 20 years. That’s how we like it. It’s the Jamaican way. I’m upstairs with my kids and my sister is downstairs with hers, and my mom went back and forth. We share the bills and the child care. We rely on each other. Some days, we might have 15 people staying here, and my mom was always at the center. She wasn’t a person of so many words, but she would sit in the kitchen all day, watching and listening. She knew I had something bad. She had 10 children, and she’s a caretaker. I had to fight her from coming into the room. She told me to steam my head with orange and lemon. She started making this tea drink. It had turmeric, garlic, lime, honey and ginger. She would put it in a cup and leave it at the door five or six times a day. She stood outside in the hall and called me on the phone to make sure I was drinking it. “Put the phone where I can hear it go down.” When I lost my voice and couldn’t talk, she would stand out there and text me. “Did you drink it? All of it?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francene Bailey and her large family have lived at this house in Hartford, Conn., for 20 years. (Katye Martens Brier for The Washington Post)
> Anytime I heard people moving around in the hall, I would never go outside. If I needed to leave the room, I waited until it was quiet. They say the average person gives this virus to three or four people, but I thought: This is going to die inside me. I drove myself to go get the test. I drove myself to the hospital a few days later. I drove myself to the pharmacy to get all the meds even though I was hyperventilating so bad I could barely hold onto the steering wheel. I took Clorox with me every time I went to the bathroom and tried to sanitize behind myself, but sometimes it got too hard to stand. I would text my mom and my sister: “I sprayed the bleach but I had to leave it.”
> 
> At night, I was like an animal. I couldn’t breathe, and lying down made it worse. I was running a fever and the doctor said I had pneumonia. I drank so much cough syrup that my body started to smell like it. I would pace in the bedroom all night, from the wall to the doorway and back, counting steps and watching the clock. My mom has the bedroom right underneath mine, so she could hear my feet on the floor, and she would call in the night. “Are you okay? Francene, you’re scaring me.”
> 
> One day, my back and my neck were on fire and I couldn’t keep walking. I tried to lie down, and it felt like the whole house was falling in on me. It felt like I was dying, and I started to have a panic attack. I took off running because I wanted to find air. I went downstairs, and I kind of tripped over my slippers. My mom heard me, and she came to the bottom of the stairs. I was gasping and sobbing. I couldn’t talk. She told me: “Take off your mask. Let the air in.”
> 
> I pulled my mask down around my neck, and she held me. I needed it, and she needed to help. Our faces were touching. I was breathing on her. I wasn’t thinking about anything. I leaned on her until I was calm again, and then I put my mask back on and went upstairs. I tried to forget about it. It was only two or three minutes. I didn’t even know for sure yet if I was positive for the virus. I tried to tell myself it would be fine.
> 
> A few days later, I heard her start to cough downstairs in her room. It was nighttime, and I leaned against the floorboards to listen. I said, “Oh God, no. No. Please, Jesus, don’t let her be sick.”
> 
> But I already knew. She sounded exactly like me.
> 
> She had diabetes, so maybe that’s why it went downhill fast. I don’t know. She was so out of it that she stopped taking some of her other medications. I talked to her once over the phone when she was at the hospital. She had a Z-pack mask on her face, and the doctors didn’t want her to do much talking. They were trying to get ready to put her on a ventilator. I told her she needed to listen to the doctors. I told her I was sorry. I didn’t have my voice back, so I was kind of whispering, and I’m not sure if she could hear me or understand me. She said: “Don’t worry about me. Focus on yourself. Are you drinking the tea? Please, drink the tea.”
> 
> I was still in isolation in the bedroom when her doctor called again. The Department of Health told me to stay up there until three days after I stopped having symptoms. It was 7 in the morning, and I was winded from taking a shower. Sometimes, it took two hours for me to recover from the shower and get dressed. The doctor said they were doing chest compressions, but she wasn’t going to make it. He said it wasn’t my fault — that the virus could have come from anywhere. I told him: “What do you mean? She never even left the house. It was me. I know it was me, and I killed her.” I threw the phone. I was so lost and so angry. I didn’t want to hear it.
> 
> The phone kept ringing. People started coming over to grieve, and I heard them downstairs, crying and consoling each other. A few of them knocked on my door. They were worried. Nobody was blaming me. My 19-year-old stood in the doorway and talked to me for like an hour, telling me it was okay, trying to get me to come out. I told him: “I’m not getting near anybody.” I closed the door and stayed upstairs by myself.
> 
> It’s been almost a week since the funeral, and I’m still afraid to go outside. I’m scared to be within 10 feet of anybody. I start shaking whenever I walk out the door. What if I catch it all over again, or what if I can still give it to someone else? The doctor told me that’s not factual, since they cleared me as recovered. He says it’s paranoia and anxiety. He wrote me a prescription and told me to take two tablets every time I leave the house, but it’s easier to stay here. If I’m by myself, nothing else can go wrong.


Dear Father...please heal her broken heart.  She didn’t catch the virus on purpose.    This dear daughter needs healing in her soul and set free from torturing herself.   

What a beautiful love her mother poured upon and into her... a Mother’s love that fears no sacrifice to embrace her child when they are hurting.  

Her Mom, knelt, to hold her “baby”, as Mothers do, to kiss and make it better.    Her loving words, that soft and gentle whisper... “breathe baby... breathe.     Mommie’s here, don’t be afraid...just breathe...”

This Mother was ready to “rest in peace”.   No price too great to bear, for love to share with her child.     “Breathe”


----------



## yamilee21

NYC offers free hotel rooms to people who cannot easily isolate or quarantine from members of their households, but it is such an underutilized program. Even though this happened in Hartford, and a hotel program might not have been available at the time, I wonder if publicizing more stories like that of this woman who lost her mother would help in getting people to be more willing to utilize the hotel program. People worry about the “inconvenience” of being stuck in a hotel room for two weeks (for free, with WiFi, cable tv, 3 meals and snacks every day, and nurses to check up on them), but don’t seem to think about the inconvenience to their parents, grandparents, siblings, cousins, etc., who are repeatedly exposed to Covid-19 by living with them while they are contagious.


----------



## Alta Angel

My county made the choice to go digital until the case numbers start decreasing.  Parents are protesting and outraged because they insist that they did not have a voice.  As a teacher, I was going to opt for virtual no matter what and my children were going to learn remotely.  It sucked because my girls did not have an AAU season.  

We have already had cases of teachers catching the virus during our 3 week planning.  We also have had some students in the county contract the virus through football practice.  Our schools start on Aug 17.




discodumpling said:


> So we're asked to choose between blended and remote learning for NYC public school children. I chose remote for DD (she's tiiiiight about that) for her 6th grade year and blended for DS#2 who with my foot securely up his butt and God willing will be in the 12th grade. The blended option can be changed at anytime to fully remote.
> What education options are you ladies using for the upcoming school year? What choices have you been presented with? How much risk are YOU taking with YOUR progeny?


----------



## Alta Angel

Gov. Kemp is so busy trying to kiss Trump's behind that he is willing to put the whole state at risk.  He is a mess.




yamilee21 said:


> Georgia is 5th among US states for total cases; 4th in new cases AND new deaths today; 12th in total deaths; 3rd among states in currently active cases - with more active cases right now than every country in the world other than Russia, India, Brazil, and the United States overall; and 8th in cases per million, which would be the 6th highest case rate in the world if it were an independent country! Schools shouldn’t even be open in Georgia, let alone crowded hallways with teens not wearing masks! What are they doing?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

They need to stop playing. No way I'm flying if they're not even trying to clean. Can they at least mist the plane with Clorox? Ozone?


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


>


The nature of cutbacks... They weren’t doing a thorough cleaning anyway. None of these public places were.  This includes office spaces; work restrooms, anywhere you can name.    

“I know” folks.  They start out with good intentions, but it doesn’t last.   They lose the momentum... quick.   Others are just plain lazy, trifling.    They do just enough to “get by” and quit;   They become slack and don’t care.   There are those who are dedicated to “the cause”, but they are few and far between, and they can’t possibly fill in for those who are not.    

It imperative for everyone to be vigilant; to have a travel pack with us, at all times, to sanitize everything we come into contact with.


----------



## Everything Zen

This is the same airline where passengers were getting sucked out of windows a couple of years ago, but everyone still loves them for some reason so I don’t know why anyone is surprised.


----------



## Shimmie

Everything Zen said:


> This is the same airline where passengers were getting sucked out of windows a couple of years ago, but everyone still loves them for some reason so I don’t know why anyone is surprised.


They're the only airline that offers 'free luggage' up to two (2).  Plus two carry-ons.   I took full advantage of it because whenever I traveled because a carry-on wasn't enough.


----------



## awhyley

Sucks about the cleaning (or lack thereof).  I'm sure the other airlines will follow suit, (if they haven't already).



Shimmie said:


> They're the only airline that offers 'free luggage' up to two (2).  Plus two carry-ons.   I took full advantage of it because whenever I traveled because a carry-on wasn't enough.



Don't forget no penalties for ticket changes/cancellations.



Everything Zen said:


> This is the same airline *where passengers were getting sucked out of windows a couple of years ago*, but everyone still loves them for some reason so I don’t know why anyone is surprised.



Er what?    Seriously?


----------



## Everything Zen

https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/17/us/philadelphia-southwest-flight-emergency-landing/index.html


----------



## awhyley

Everything Zen said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/17/us/philadelphia-southwest-flight-emergency-landing/index.html



Wow, what a mess.  Didn't realized that stuff like that happened in real life.


----------



## Shimmie

awhyley said:


> Sucks about the cleaning (or lack thereof).  I'm sure the other airlines will follow suit, (if they haven't already).
> 
> *Don't forget no penalties for ticket changes/cancellations.*



Oh yeah    Southwest Airlines was the budget “go to” for flying.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ then Spirit came along and said “hold my beer”  you probably have to pay extra for Covid cleaning per seat SMH


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ then Spirit came along and said “hold my beer”  you probably have to pay extra for Covid cleaning per seat SMH


And I thought Naomi was being extra when all this started. Anyone flying now needs a hazmat suit.


----------



## Shimmie

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ then Spirit came along and said “hold my beer”  you probably have to pay extra for Covid cleaning per seat SMH


  gurrrrlllll    But that “spirit” couldn’t be trusted.  Unless your carry-on is the size of a child’s lunchbox, you had to pay huge for a piece of luggage. 

Alligent (sp?) and other one named Blue,  have so many hidden charges, you could own your own plane and private pilot ‍

Rip offs


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m scared to fly JetBlue again. The first and only time I ever flew with them was for my current job to Boston. It was my first trip to a site with clear blue skies and out of nowhere the turbulence was so severe everyone was scared out of their minds and had me calling out to Jesus thinking I wasn’t going to make it.


----------



## Shimmie

Everything Zen said:


> I’m scared to fly JetBlue again. The first and only time I ever flew with them was for my current job to Boston. It was my first trip to a site with clear blue skies and out of nowhere the turbulence was so severe everyone was scared out of their minds and had me calling out to Jesus thinking I wasn’t going to make it.


That’s the name, Jet Blue Airlines.  Those “Toy Airplanes” can be scary.  But you called on the Right name to protect you, Jesus 

I don’t doubt that they have cut back on sanitizing the passenger areas as well.    I think Southwest spoke up before they were exposed.


----------



## metro_qt

Shimmie said:


> That’s the name, Jet Blue Airlines.  Those “Toy Airplanes” can be scary.  But you called on the Right name to protect you, Jesus
> 
> I don’t doubt that they have cut back on sanitizing the passenger areas as well.    I think Southwest spoke up before they were exposed.


'Toy airplanes' 
Is like calling any car You drive that's not a Lamborghini a 'Toy Car'
...Jet Blue has been using the Airbus A220 and A320 for over 20 years now...and things are tanks.


----------



## Shimmie

metro_qt said:


> 'Toy airplanes'
> Is like calling any car You drive that's not a Lamborghini a 'Toy Car'
> ...Jet Blue has been using the Airbus A220 and A320 for over 20 years now...and things are tanks.


  Wow...that’s some tank.  

I wish this Covid was a “toy virus”.   Seriously, I’d never replace the batteries for it to continue.   Enough is Enough of this pandemic.


----------



## vevster

snip...........


----------



## awhyley

Way to go New Zealand!  Definitely GOLD STAR worthy.  

*New Zealand has now gone 100 days with no new local COVID-19 cases — and it hasn't been on lockdown since June*

New Zealand has made it 100 days without a single new local case of COVID-19, the country's Ministry of Health announced Sunday.

The public health milestone comes as coronavirus cases are spiking in other countries, including nearby Australia. The total number of cases in the US surpassed 5 million Sunday — by contrast, New Zealand has only reported 1,219 cases of the virus, most in April and May, and 23 of those cases remain active.

"It has been 100 days since the last case of Covid-19 was acquired locally from an unknown source," the health ministry said in a statement Sunday. "No additional cases are reported as having recovered, so there are still 23 active cases of Covid-19 in managed isolation facilities."

New Zealand took an early, aggressive approach to stop the spread of the virus. The country of 5 million people entered a hard lockdown in April that closed schools and nearly all businesses, including food delivery. By June, most restrictions were lifted in the country, but New Zealand's borders remain closed to foreigners and incoming New Zealanders are required self-quarantine for two weeks after arriving.

Now, life has returned to normal for most New Zealanders, with bars, restaurants, and sporting events open for business — but public health officials said they're staying vigilant for the possibility of another outbreak.

"Achieving 100 days without community transmission is a significant milestone," Director-General of Health Ashley Bloomfield said in a statement on Sunday. "However, as we all know, we can't afford to be complacent."

Link:
https://www.businessinsider.com/new-zealand-100-days-no-new-local-covid-cases-2020-8


----------



## mensa

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Then, whenever we do fly, it will NOT be with Southwest!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

metro_qt said:


> 'Toy airplanes'
> Is like calling any car You drive that's not a Lamborghini a 'Toy Car'
> ...Jet Blue has been using the Airbus A220 and A320 for over 20 years now...and things are tanks.



Well the plane I was on was one of those smaller models (2 seats per row) andI swear you feel turbulence more on the lighter planes- JMHO.

That trip set off all sorts of novel flight anxiety issues for me for months.


----------



## Chromia

Crackers Phinn said:


> As hard as it is to get Clorox wipes, why did I come into the office today and somebody left the cover open on the cannister in the kitchen and an entire roll was almost completely dry?  It wasn't like the person pushed the cap down and didn't snap it shut, no no no no nooooo, they left it wide open with a wipe sticking out.
> 
> Luckily, I got a few cannisters that are running low that have liquid in them but MAYNNNNNNNNNNNN!


What a waste of Clorox wipes. We have 1 container of those and 2 containers of Lysol wipes at the copiers/scanners in my dept at work. 

I noticed that the Clorox wipes stay soaking wet while both containers of the Lysol wipes are drying out, even though the lids stay closed.


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


>


This is sad.   No way would I send my children into this massive crowd.   There’s no air space between any of them.


----------



## Chromia

Crackers Phinn said:


>


His obituary is similar to 2 other obituaries that are calling out careless politicians - another 1 in TX and 1 in AZ - that are mentioned in this clip.


----------



## Chromia

awhyley said:


> Australia is not playing around.
> 
> (CNN)The premier of Victoria plunged the region into a "state of disaster" on Sunday, announcing even stricter lockdown measures, introducing a nightly curfew and banning virtually all trips outdoors after Australia's second largest state recorded 671 new infections in a single day.
> 
> Daniel Andrews told Victorians at a news conference that "we have to do more, and we have to do more right now," as the state battles to contain a devastating coronavirus outbreak that had already stripped residents of their freedoms, livelihoods and social interactions and made it an outlier from the rest of the country.
> 
> *"Where you slept last night is where you'll need to stay for the next six weeks," Andrews said, *announcing a curfew between 8 p.m. and 5 a.m. beginning Sunday evening and moving Metropolitan Melbourne into stage four lockdown measures.  In that part of the state, only one person per household will be allowed to leave their homes once a day -- outside of curfew hours -- to pick up essential goods, and they must stay within a 5 kilometer radius of their home. Melburnians had already been under strict measures for most of July after the area was identified as the epicenter of Australia's second wave.
> 
> The draconian new rules were spurred by more bleak Covid-19 figures. Seven new deaths were announced on Saturday, bringing the state's total to 123, and there have been 11,557 confirmed infections.
> 
> (More below)
> Link: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ration-tips-etc.847883/page-182#post-25514951


Oh wow, they really aren't playing:  "and they must stay within a 5 kilometer radius of their home".


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>








They are wasting our time, our clicks and newspaper ink when they report stories like this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Even after having a COVID-19 positive case at our location and multiple meetings about masks without social distancing being useless,  I still find myself yelling at people that they are standing too close together.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Crackers Phinn said:


> I've been working with a mask on 8-12 hours since the middle of March.  In the beginning, I wouldn't take the thing off except to eat lunch until I got home even in the car.  The good part is that since I can't eat snacks through a mask, I  lost 30 pounds between March and June.   The bad part is I've always had sinus and dehydration problems and the mask makes my nose and throat dry so when I get home I pretty much drink water until I go to bed.


I'm down 46 pounds since March.  Well hello Size 8.  Nice to finally meet you.


----------



## Everything Zen

Yeah I’ve lost a good 8 pounds but it’s all stress SMDH...


----------



## mensa

Question:  *Why are they trying to kill us?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Rastafarai

So how 'bout 'dem stimulus checks??


----------



## nycutiepie

awhyley said:


> Way to go New Zealand!  Definitely GOLD STAR worthy.
> 
> *New Zealand has now gone 100 days with no new local COVID-19 cases — and it hasn't been on lockdown since June*
> 
> New Zealand has made it 100 days without a single new local case of COVID-19, the country's Ministry of Health announced Sunday.
> 
> The public health milestone comes as coronavirus cases are spiking in other countries, including nearby Australia. The total number of cases in the US surpassed 5 million Sunday — by contrast, New Zealand has only reported 1,219 cases of the virus, most in April and May, and 23 of those cases remain active.
> 
> "It has been 100 days since the last case of Covid-19 was acquired locally from an unknown source," the health ministry said in a statement Sunday. "No additional cases are reported as having recovered, so there are still 23 active cases of Covid-19 in managed isolation facilities."
> 
> New Zealand took an early, aggressive approach to stop the spread of the virus. The country of 5 million people entered a hard lockdown in April that closed schools and nearly all businesses, including food delivery. By June, most restrictions were lifted in the country, but New Zealand's borders remain closed to foreigners and incoming New Zealanders are required self-quarantine for two weeks after arriving.
> 
> Now, life has returned to normal for most New Zealanders, with bars, restaurants, and sporting events open for business — but public health officials said they're staying vigilant for the possibility of another outbreak.
> 
> "Achieving 100 days without community transmission is a significant milestone," Director-General of Health Ashley Bloomfield said in a statement on Sunday. "However, as we all know, we can't afford to be complacent."
> 
> Link:
> https://www.businessinsider.com/new-zealand-100-days-no-new-local-covid-cases-2020-8


This is the model to follow. These idiots in the US killed thousands.  We could’ve been on the decline in time for school but the lack of a national coordinated effort is going to ensure Rona stays for a very long time.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm down 46 pounds since March.  Well hello Size 8.  Nice to finally meet you.



That’s awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## discodumpling

Final decision for complete remote learning for both of my kiddos. I was gonna send the boy for blended learning...but after attending a parent Zoom &  hearing their plan to keep the kids safe I was confident that they will be having to deal with the Rona within days. Y'all, they expect the kids to stay in one classroom for the hours they're in school and they are expected to wear a mask for the entire time. 
Bottom line I just wasn't  comfortable with the way this is gonna go down. I'll keep my kids home until further notice.


----------



## nyeredzi

discodumpling said:


> Final decision for complete remote learning for both of my kiddos. I was gonna send the boy for blended learning...but after attending a parent Zoom &  hearing their plan to keep the kids safe I was confident that they will be having to deal with the Rona within days. Y'all, they expect the kids to stay in one classroom for the hours they're in school and they are expected to wear a mask for the entire time.
> Bottom line I just wasn't  comfortable with the way this is gonna go down. I'll keep my kids home until further notice.


Our county is all virtual until February and then possibly hybrid, but I bet they won't switch to hybrid then either. I'm going to be home with these kids until May 2021. The realization... I'm looking at home schooling for the year, because I'm not down with their distance learning protocol.

But, I don't understand the point of opening schools and then closing them when you get cases. We all know people are going to get cases at school. Did they think all these kids and teachers were going to come together and people not get it? I thought their reasoning was that kids get it and are themselves unharmed and don't spread it to anybody and also that children are the only people in a school, therefore it's okay for there to be a bunch of coronavirus positive kids at the school. I mean, that belief is wrong, but I thought that was their reasoning in opening up the schools. And if so, why close them because some kids got it? Can someone explain? Surely their reasoning was not that it will be okay because no one in the school will catch the virus.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm down 46 pounds since March.  Well hello Size 8.  Nice to finally meet you.


  Congrats!!!


----------



## vevster

I left my supplement container home by accident... thank goodness I carry spray zinc and can spray 3x a day....

Russia has approved a vaccine for the vaccine lovers out there....



> Russian President Vladimir Putin on Tuesday revealed *he has approved a coronavirus vaccine*, calling it the world’s first treatment for the fast-spreading disease ripping its way across small towns and large cities in nations across the globe
> 
> He made the announcement on state TV despite the fact that the vaccine has not yet completed clinical trials. It has raised the eyebrows of both scientists in Russia and abroad, who have warned that rushing to implement a vaccine prior to Phase 3 trials — which normally last for months and involves testing thousands of people — could prove detrimental.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

This is a long article, so I only posted some of it. The rest is here: https://time.com/5864712/multilevel-marketing-schemes-coronavirus/

*Pandemic Schemes: How Multilevel Marketing Distributors Are Using the Internet—and the Coronavirus—to Grow Their Businesses*





Illustration by Guy Shield for TIME
BY ABBY VESOULIS AND ELIANA DOCKTERMAN

JULY 9, 2020 6:29 AM EDT
When Christine Baker, a financially strapped stay-at-home mom to two little girls, made up her mind to lose 30 lb., she took a cue from a friend who’d gotten fit with Beachbody. The company’s online workouts and diet products cost Baker about $160, but they worked.

“Literally within 30 days, I looked and felt like a different person,” says Baker, of Roseville, Calif., who was so impressed with her 2015 transformation that she decided to become a Beachbody fitness coach herself. She started paying around $135 per month to set up her own online portal and to purchase Beachbody products, and she got to work looking for customers. Yet as she spent more hours trying to sell people on Beachbody and fewer hours working out herself, Baker says the pounds piled back on but the money did not roll in.

“You’re working your ass off. You’re having to check in every day in your group, you’re having to keep everybody motivated, because if they don’t lose weight and see results, they’re not going to keep buying from you,” says Baker, 48. “It was like I was just throwing money away.” By the time she gave up on Beachbody, Baker says, she’d lost several thousand dollars and countless hours that she wishes had been spent with her daughters.

Multilevel marketing companies (MLMs) like Beachbody, which rely primarily on distributors like Baker instead of salaried staff to sell goods and services, have long been eyed with suspicion by regulators, and for good reason. The Consumer Awareness Institute, whose research has been posted on the website of the Federal Trade Commission (FTC), found that 99% of people who participate in them lose money. “Statistically, it is more likely you will win the lottery than you will make hundreds of thousands of dollars selling for an MLM,” says Robert FitzPatrick, the co-author of False Profits, a book about MLMs, and the president of PyramidSchemeAlert.org.


But as the COVID-19 pandemic sends the economy into its worst tailspin since the Great Depression, some MLM distributors are wooing new investors with promises of big money and the opportunity to work from home–seemingly ideal for people who are unemployed. Facebook posts promising jobs are easy to spot, though the caveats that these opportunities do not offer guaranteed paychecks are rarely mentioned. “Worried about the Coronavirus?” reads a Facebook post by a Young Living essential-oils distributor touting its Thieves product line. “Thieves kills germs!” A similar post by a seller for Color Street, an MLM that sells nail-polish strips, urged members to “invest some of that stimulus check in yourself and start making money instantly.”





Attendees at Beachbody’s Coach Summit in July 2019 in Indianapolis take part in a group workout

Evan Jenkins for TIME
Some sellers imply that their non-FDA-approved supplements and essential oils can protect people from the virus. “With the flu and coronavirus spreading throughout the U.S., things are selling out,” wrote a seller for doTERRA, an essential-oils MLM. “If you are running low on these immune boosting protection items, now is a good time to replenish.” TIME reviewed dozens of similar claims made on social media.

The FTC has sent letters to 16 MLMs warning them against making claims about the coronavirus-related health benefits of their products, the potential earnings for investors, or both.

But the FTC is fighting an uphill battle as the $35.2 billion industry rapidly evolves, courtesy of the Internet. Unlike MLMs of yesteryear that relied on door-to-door sales, today’s MLM distributors can reach millions of potential recruits around the world on Facebook, Instagram and other social networks. Included in a distributor’s marketing tool belt are private messages, which regulatory agencies like the FTC can’t monitor. “[Social media] can be like a laboratory for deception,” says Kati Daffan, the FTC’s assistant director for marketing practices. “You’ve got all these members competing with each other to deceive more people. And they can do it however they want if there’s no one watching from above.”

And with so many people out of work, there’s an eager audience. The Direct Selling Association (DSA), the trade group representing MLMs, says that 51% of the 51 companies that participated in a survey in early June said COVID-19 has had a “positive” impact on their 2020 revenue; 59% reported the same in a later survey. DSA president Joseph Mariano says some sellers have inflated the potential rewards of investing in their companies. “You inevitably have a few overzealous people saying things that perhaps they shouldn’t,” he says. “When you have a vulnerable population of people who have lost their jobs or are concerned about losing their jobs, the fact of the matter is … direct selling is generally a modest supplemental income opportunity. It’s not something that is going to make you rich.” Mariano says the DSA has worked with the Better Business Bureau to monitor claims about products’ benefits and sellers’ potential earnings. The DSA-funded Direct Selling Self-Regulatory Council has referred four cases to the FTC this year for investigation of possible falsehoods.

But recessions tend to be good for MLMs, and this recession shows no sign of abating as new COVID-19 outbreaks slow reopenings. During the 2007–09 Great Recession, the number of MLM sellers began rising and went from 15.1 million in 2008 to 18.2 million in 2014, according to a DSA report.


Celebrity support helped. Soccer star Cristiano Ronaldo, lifestyle guru Rachel Hollis, former Presidents George W. Bush and Bill Clinton (after they’d left office), and private citizen Donald J. Trump have, over the years, appeared at MLM events or endorsed companies. Many influencers and athletes still back them, as distributors sign on to sell everything from leggings to home cooking products.





Attendees at Beachbody’s Coach Summit in July 2019 in Indianapolis take part in a group workout

Evan Jenkins for TIME
At most MLMs, investors, who are also known as distributors or sellers, make money by selling a company’s products and recruiting others to do the same. They then earn commissions or bonuses based on their recruits’ sales. But after investors have recruited as many friends and relatives as they can find, communities become saturated, making it difficult for new sellers to find customers. Countless distributors end up wallowing in merchandise they can’t sell and sinking into debt as they’re pushed to spend more money attending training seminars and bonding conferences, critics say. “They tell you if you don’t go to a training, if you miss a single training, you will never be successful,” says Illyssa Demarino, 31, a Phoenix bartender who tried three MLMs and spent thousands of dollars without making any money. “It’s so easy to get wrapped up in the cultlike mindset.”

MLMs fashion themselves as alternatives to the gig economy, which has been hit hard by COVID-19; apps like Uber are suffering as people avoid shared transport, while others, like Instacart and Doordash, are flooded with new workers, driving down gig pay. The MLM world implies a glamorous and safer alternative, and its prime target is women, who have been hit especially hard in this recession. Their service-sector jobs were the first to go when restaurants, bars, hotels and casinos closed, and when babysitting and housekeeping jobs ended.

Even before the pandemic, MLMs adopted the language of pop feminism with hashtags like #bossbabe and #momtrepreneur. Some sellers post doctored before-and-after photos for fitness and beauty products online in hopes of selling not just a payday but unattainable beauty.

“I was the perfect target,” says Jamie Ludwig, who in 2014 was convinced by a friend that she could make good money working from home in Kansas City, Mo., while selling weight-loss shakes and other supplements for an MLM called AdvoCare. “A new mom with baby fat I wanted to lose, desperate to be at home with my kids.” New Orleans Saints quarterback Drew Brees endorsed the company, which in Ludwig’s eyes gave it an air of legitimacy.





Attendees at Beachbody’s Coach Summit in July 2019 in Indianapolis take part in a group workout

Evan Jenkins for TIME
She and her husband Josh bought a $79 starter kit, and she scaled back her hours as a hairdresser to devote time to AdvoCare. All they had to do, their recruiter told them, was find enough buyers for the $900 in supplements that arrived on their doorstep each month. “I spent the entire time on the phone trying to sell, giving my kids no attention, working 50 or 60 hours a week, more than I did before,” says Ludwig, 39. She and her husband, who is 41, found only a handful of buyers. They gave up AdvoCare 18 months later, but not before spending about $300 (plus transportation, food and housing) to attend a three-day “success school” sponsored by AdvoCare to learn sales techniques. When their car broke down on the trip, the couple was forced to face their financial straits. For years, Ludwig could not bring herself to look at the boxes of unsold shakes in her pantry.


----------



## discodumpling

RE: School Opening
I'm not sure what they expect to happen. But what I see is that opening schools with haphazard protocols are an invitation to Corona. 
Imma just go ahead and thank the children,  parents and staff involved in this grand experiment. We gone see.


----------



## HappyAtLast

They're just itching for that _I Am Legend_ life!


vevster said:


> Russia has approved a vaccine for the vaccine lovers out there....


----------



## vevster

Moderna only has the 5,000 trial participants and needs 30,000 more if anyone is interested in joining


----------



## yamilee21

@Leeda.the.Paladin Multi-level marketing schemes are not even legal in many countries; it is infuriating that they continue to operate freely in the USA. The top-level people involved in these schemes are true criminals for exploiting people at this time. There needs to be a way to inform more people about the realities of MLMs so that they do not fall for this, especially when so many are desperate and vulnerable.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Just ordered funeral flowers for DHs employee whose dad died day before yesterday. His mom had it too, at least she made it.


----------



## Shimmie

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Just ordered funeral flowers for DHs employee whose dad died day before yesterday. His mom had it too, at least she made it.


So sorry to hear of this.   Praying for the family and for yours as well.


----------



## discodumpling

Chile...DD's Zoom meeting about opening was even worse. A parent actually said..."my child has sleep apnea and other issues that make a mask uncomfortable...what protocols are in place for that?" 
Then someone wanted to know if they could flex the days that their child was required to be in school with their own days at work?? 
Then there are the families with children in different grades asking for guidance on a schedule that fits their family....this a logistical nightmare!! Keep your kids at home if you live in NYC.


----------



## nycutiepie

discodumpling said:


> Chile...DD's Zoom meeting about opening was even worse. A parent actually said..."my child has sleep apnea and other issues that make a mask uncomfortable...what protocols are in place for that?"
> Then someone wanted to know if they could flex the days that their child was required to be in school with their own days at work??
> Then there are the families with children in different grades asking for guidance on a schedule that fits their family....this a logistical nightmare!! Keep your kids at home if you live in NYC.


I don’t have children but this sounds like a HAM. Cuomo claims it’s safe.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

It’s an absolute mess here in Mississippi too


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Our governor smh


----------



## discodumpling

nycutiepie said:


> I don’t have children but this sounds like a HAM. Cuomo claims it’s safe.


I like his optimism. But my common sense says (in a West Indian dialect of course) dis naah go work! There are far too many variables involved. 
....we barely touched on safety for the administration. They want to entrust the parents with daily temp checks BEFORE dropping off kids for the day. Thats not gonna happen. They want you to teach your preschoolers & kindergartens to wear masks for 5+hrs at a time. Good luck with that one. Then there are the parents who are sick n tired of their kiddos and want them out by any means necessary! Some parents actually said that sounds like a good plan...and that they're confident sending their children (including special ed. with comorbidities) back to school during the pandemic. 
Meanwhile I heard the exact same presentation and was horrified and ashamed that I had even considered sending DS#2 to school.


----------



## Ganjababy

This is great! I would shop like hell lol. Congrats.





Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm down 46 pounds since March.  Well hello Size 8.  Nice to finally meet you.


----------



## Stormy

Shimmie said:


> “I know” folks.  They start out with good intentions, but it doesn’t last.   They lose the momentum... quick.   Others are just plain lazy, trifling.    They do just enough to “get by” and quit;   They become slack and don’t care.   There are those who are dedicated to “the cause”, but they are few and far between, and they can’t possibly fill in for those who are not.


So true! My gym started slacking on temperature checks, not one member wears a mask, some don't wipe down machines as instructed and the bathrooms aren't attended to clean as often anymore. This is the very reason I ended my membership and work out at home now.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> Keep your kids at home if you live in NYC.


Some people can't...


----------



## Nay

I don't trust anything Putin says.  His so-called vaccine is probably worthless.  But, of course, his crony Trump will buy a million doses with America's money and they will both split the proceeds.


----------



## vevster

Take the assessment!!!!

https://www.stopcovidcold.com/


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> My next door neighbor is a car guy. He stay in his drive way cleaning his or his wife's car! Like all the time.  DH paid him to detail my car for Mothers Day! This man cleaned my car inside and out and asked for $30...I told DH to give him $50 and it was worth 3x that! All I had to do was disinfect Lol!


Does this guy do this on the side???   I think you are in Queens/LI?  I need my car detailed..... @discodumpling


----------



## awhyley

nycutiepie said:


> This is the model to follow. These idiots in the US killed thousands.  We could’ve been on the decline in time for school but the lack of a national coordinated effort is going to ensure Rona stays for a very long time.



Agreed. 
There are/were less than 10 new cases and already they've shutdown as a precaution.

*COVID-19: New Zealand sees first outbreak after 102 days as Auckland is put into lockdown*

Auckland has been put back into lockdown after New Zealand recorded its first cases of COVID-19 following 102 days without any domestic transmission in the country.

Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern on Tuesday announced four confirmed cases of the virus in one Auckland family, adding that the source was unknown.  The index case was a person in their 50s from South Auckland, the Ministry of Health said in a press release.  The person had been symptomatic for five days but had not reported any overseas travel prior to their positive test result.

Household contacts of the original case received a rapid test and three of these tests also came back positive, while three were negative, the ministry said.  Anyone who came into contact with the person will be traced and tested for COVID-19, as is the usual protocol, it added.

All close contacts of the four cases will remain in self-isolation for 14 days, regardless of their test result, and all casual contacts will remain in self-isolation until they have the results of their tests.  Arden said that Auckland, New Zealand's largest city, would be moved to Alert Level 3 from midday on Wednesday through midnight on Friday with bars and many other businesses closed. Citizens will be asked to stay at home.

Traveling into Auckland will be forbidden unless people are residents returning home.  The rest of the country will be raised to Level 2 until Friday, which will see gatherings limited to 100 people and attendees required to socially distance from each other.

"These three days will give us time to assess the situation, gather information, make sure we have widespread contact tracing so we can find out more about how this case arose and make decisions about how to respond to it once we have further information," Ardern said at a news conference late on Tuesday.

"I know that this information will be very difficult to receive," she added. "We had all hoped not to find ourselves in this position again. But we had also prepared for it. And as a team, we have also been here before."  Social media users posted pictures of the large queues that formed outside grocery shops after the local measures were announced.

New Zealand was praised internationally for its response to the coronavirus pandemic after the virus' spread was stopped by the introduction of a strict lockdown in late March when only 100 people had tested positive.  The World Health Organization had applauded the country prior to Tuesday saying it was an example to others for having "successfully eliminated community transmission".

New Zealand had not recorded community transmission since May 1.

Link: https://www.euronews.com/2020/08/11...ter-102-days-as-auckland-is-put-into-lockdown


----------



## Stormy

vevster said:


> Take the assessment!!!!
> 
> https://www.stopcovidcold.com/


I'm at average risk. It recommends 7,000 IU vitamin D. I only take 3000 because that's what my doctor recommended. I'm good. Plus, I do get a lot of sun everyday, but "most" of my body isn't exposed. Just my arms, legs and face. I figure when they say "most" they mean as in wearing a bikini laying out in the sun daily. What's your score?


----------



## vevster

Stormy said:


> I'm at average risk. It recommends 7,000 IU vitamin D. I only take 3000 because that's what my doctor recommended. I'm good. Plus, I do get a lot of sun everyday, but "most" of my body isn't exposed. Just my arms, legs and face. I figure when they say "most" they mean as in wearing a bikini laying out in the sun daily. What's your score?


I'm at low risk.....


----------



## vevster

> *A batch of frozen chicken wings shipped from Brazil was contaminated with COVID-19 *when it arrived at its destination in China, officials said in a warning to residents issued Thursday.
> 
> Evidence of coronavirus was detected on a surface sample swiped from the wings during a screening of imported frozen food in Longgang district of Shenzhen. They were sent from Aurora Alimentos plant in the southern state of Santa Catarina, but officials have not identified the brand, according to Bloomberg.
> 
> In response, health officials in the city worked to trace who came into contact with the batch of contaminated wings as well related products from the same brand that have already been sold.
> 
> Everyone tested so far in relation to the product have been negative coronavirus, according to the government statement. Still, they urged shoppers to be cautious when buying imported frozen foods and aquatic products.
> 
> Brazil has so far reported more than 3.1 million coronavirus cases, the second highest in the world after the United States, according to the latest data from Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> Authorities in Beijing increased screening of imported food in June, after a spike in cases linked to a seafood market sparked panic, BBC News reported. The discovery of the virus on chopping boards used to cut imported salmon at the Xinfadi market prompted shop owners to toss their supplies and clear their shelves.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Still a no for me dawg. I bet the theater snacks aren’t 15 cents lol.


----------



## B_Phlyy

TrulyBlessed said:


> Still a no for me dawg. I bet the theater snacks aren’t 15 cents lol.



I was looking forward to going back to the movies but this is an absolute no. 15 cent movies means the parking lots will be packed and lines long before you even make it inside to find out all the screens are sold out. Not to mention that price is so low that they full intend to sell out theaters for each show which means even less time for an even worse cleaning job by their crew. 

I'll just be waiting for Tenet and James Bond to release on Blu-ray.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

We had another employee report contact with a family member who tested positive.  The employees extended family decided that their traditions needed to be observed, pandemic or not.  One of the family members just randomly had to be tested for work, the test came back positive. Come to find out their entire household is positive but asymptomatic.  The larger effect is that one household full of Covid-19 positive people has been in contact with up to 20 households weekly and they have no idea how long they have had it.   But since people feel like you can look at people and tell that they ain't sick, that the rules of masks, social distancing and staying TF AWAY FROM LARGE GROUPS just don't apply to them. 

Like I keep telling folks,  this ain't going away until 2022 at the earliest.


----------



## vevster

Real estate is on fire. A relative sold her house in less than a week moved cross country found a new place and placed an offer in less than a week. 
I thought every thing would be in different phases of limbo....


----------



## discodumpling

vevster said:


> Does this guy do this on the side???   I think you are in Queens/LI?  I need my car detailed..... @discodumpling


I am in Queens close to LI. Where are you Sis...I think he does detailing as one of his many side hustles.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> I am in Queens close to LI. Where are you Sis...I think he does detailing as one of his many side hustles.


I'm in Queens! You can DM me his contact or however you want to go forward.... I'm happy to support his business!!


----------



## Evolving78

I’ve been wanting to tell ya’ll I got my results back and they were negative. Thank you for the prayers! Be careful, even around family members!


----------



## vevster

Anyone know of college kids going back to school?  I know one being quarantined on campus after taking her covid test there, another taking his second covid test of the week!  Poor kids.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

1. A coworker in the clinic area adjacent to ours tested positive last week. I think the girl who sits next to her was positive as well. Their supervisor who sits next to them is here so she must have tested negative (but she was out a couple of days). The other 2 girls who sit on the other side of them all have been out over a week so I assume they got positive results. SIGH. We work at a health dept. And the community spread here is worsening. Our adjacent rural areas are really suffering. Moms are having babies and being discharged before the baby is 36-48 hours old, breastfeeding is initiated but sometimes not established well...our methods allow us to enroll moms the same day of discharge if they sen all the right documentation. 


2. I'm getting cabin fever. The state of Florida has places to go less than a tank of gas away where you can hole up and enjoy some quiet. Trying to convince hubby to rent a house with a pool so we can spend a weekend there and hole up, I can lie on a chaise lounge, the kids can play in the pool and we can bring our own groceries. Pretty much all our counties have mask mandates (despite what the news says). I just need to get out. My mental health is deteriorating. We are getting another wave of requests for services because unemployment isn't decreasing (despite what T..rump and De..Santis lies about). My husband is an introvert and his behaviors haven't changed. But we are 5 months in and this has been getting harder and harder mental health wise. I am "dealing" working and keeping busy...but I need to decompress. But I need a safe way to do it. I don't want to go to restaurants or crowded places. We can order into our favorite spots. My assistant is a pro-camper with her husband and they take their camper to camps in our state that have beach access. PRIVATE beach access and she tells me there is NO ONE there. I am just trying to figure something out.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Anyone know of college kids going back to school?  I know one being quarantined on campus after taking her covid test there, another taking his second covid test of the week!  Poor kids.


My husband works at a Uni and kids staying in dorms have to be tested before they arrive. All the staff were tested last month and they are going to be tested again. 

I am telling parents with college kids to have their student pack a COVID bag in case they are sick and get a positive test. That way they can call the dorm manager (some double rooms have been changed to single rooms so there may not be roomates for many kids now) or roomate to "grab their already packed blue nike bag" with 2 weeks of clothing and essentials in case they need to quarantine at a hotel or special facility or even go to the hospital. Rather than ask a possible stranger to go through their stuff. Or they can keep it in their car.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Real estate is on fire. A relative sold her house in less than a week moved cross country found a new place and placed an offer in less than a week.
> I thought every thing would be in different phases of limbo....


The appraisal value of our home skyrocketed after we remodeled the kitchen Fall 2018. We were told that since homes in the area were not commanding such a price, we could still sell at a profit but not at the amount the appraisal value came in at. Then, last summer, about 5-6 hours on my street including mine underwent some curb appeal updating...we all painted our homes, doors, took care of some landscaping, and it was freaky, we all just started doing it at the same time. Then my neighbor is now selling their house for just under what our appraisal value came in at. For people who CAN purchase and afford homes, its a great time. Home values are going up in my area. Like pre-2008 values. Rates are going down. Man I wish I could sell. I get text messages and calls about selling my house ALL THE TIME. I think they are pullin git from Zillow and the property appraisal website.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> 1. A* coworker in the clinic area adjacent to ours tested positive last week. I think the girl who sits next to her was positive as well. Their supervisor who sits next to them is here so she must have tested negative (but she was out a couple of days). The other 2 girls who sit on the other side of them* all have been out over a week so I assume they got positive results. SIGH. We work at a health dept. And the community spread here is worsening. Our adjacent rural areas are really suffering. Moms are having babies and being discharged before the baby is 36-48 hours old, breastfeeding is initiated but sometimes not established well...our methods allow us to enroll moms the same day of discharge if they sen all the right documentation.
> 
> 
> 2. I'm getting cabin fever. The state of Florida has places to go less than a tank of gas away where you can hole up and enjoy some quiet. Trying to convince hubby to rent a house with a pool so we can spend a weekend there and hole up, I can lie on a chaise lounge, the kids can play in the pool and we can bring our own groceries. Pretty much all our counties have mask mandates (despite what the news says). I just need to get out. My mental health is deteriorating. We are getting another wave of requests for services because unemployment isn't decreasing (despite what T..rump and De..Santis lies about). My husband is an introvert and his behaviors haven't changed. But we are 5 months in and this has been getting harder and harder mental health wise. I am "dealing" working and keeping busy...but I need to decompress. But I need a safe way to do it. I don't want to go to restaurants or crowded places. We can order into our favorite spots. My assistant is a pro-camper with her husband and they take their camper to camps in our state that have beach access. PRIVATE beach access and she tells me there is NO ONE there. I am just trying to figure something out.


Were these people sitting 6 feet plus apart?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## MomofThreeBoys

vevster said:


> Anyone know of college kids going back to school?  I know one being quarantined on campus after taking her covid test there, another taking his second covid test of the week!  Poor kids.


My son is going back on Monday. He’s at Georgia tech.


----------



## nycutiepie

vevster said:


> Does this guy do this on the side???   I think you are in Queens/LI?  I need my car detailed..... @discodumpling


Me too. I will drive wherever. Lol


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> 2. I'm getting cabin fever. The state of Florida has places to go less than a tank of gas away where you can hole up and enjoy some quiet. Trying to convince hubby to rent a house with a pool so we can spend a weekend there and hole up, I can lie on a chaise lounge, the kids can play in the pool and we can bring our own groceries. Pretty much all our counties have mask mandates (despite what the news says). I just need to get out. My mental health is deteriorating. We are getting another wave of requests for services because unemployment isn't decreasing (despite what T..rump and De..Santis lies about). My husband is an introvert and his behaviors haven't changed. But we are 5 months in and this has been getting harder and harder mental health wise. I am "dealing" working and keeping busy...but I need to decompress. But I need a safe way to do it. I don't want to go to restaurants or crowded places. We can order into our favorite spots. My assistant is a pro-camper with her husband and they take their camper to camps in our state that have beach access. PRIVATE beach access and she tells me there is NO ONE there. I am just trying to figure something out.


You'd be comfortable in a house you didn't clean? I know you can spray and disinfect but the idea of doing what I'd need to do to feel comfortable is exhausting. I'd end up staying at home. You're co-worker's option is better since they're using their own stuff imo.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Were these people sitting 6 feet plus apart?


Nope.

they cannot possibly do it. They wore masks and shields all day but honestly they were always near each other, touching the same pens, paper, bathroom, I mean there is only so much. In my area we CAN work in our offices and I’m rotating the girls who work in Cubicle areas 50:50 in and out.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> You'd be comfortable in a house you didn't clean? I know you can spray and disinfect but the idea of doing what I'd need to do to feel comfortable is exhausting. I'd end up staying at home. You're co-worker's option is better since they're using their own stuff imo.


I thought about that. I definitely would clean it myself first but how exhausting. My friend went to a hotel and they said It was DEAD in the city (Orlando) and the restaurants they ate at they would be the only couple there or maybe one other. Every home we rent is usually an Air BnB or similar and they Use a cleaning service. We would have to assume they do a deep clean. Idk. We may just do a beach day. Many near us within a couple hours are remote. But o have to do something. I work I high stress job and we would have taken at least 4 trips between March and August by now.


----------



## vevster

MomofThreeBoys said:


> My son is going back on Monday. He’s at Georgia tech.


At UConn you are only allowed an hour getting your kid settled. Plus, they are ending on campus early and switching to online after Tgiving break.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^ Maybe they should end two weeks before Thanksgiving so kids can quarantine instead of just sending them home to infect their families.


----------



## vevster

Is this the new forum?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Welp.


----------



## meka72

Is anyone else watching this epic interview on CNN between Anderson Cooper and the my pillow snake oil salesman? There will be clips online soon because this is akin to his interview with the mayor (or whomever) of Las Vegas.


----------



## meka72

Here’s a clip though the interview went for about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## meka72




----------



## SoniT

Anderson is not here for the BS.


----------



## meka72




----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm listening now.  

Oh my G-d!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Nope.
> 
> they cannot possibly do it. They wore masks and shields all day but honestly they were always near each other, touching the same pens, paper, bathroom, I mean there is only so much. In my area we CAN work in our offices and I’m rotating the girls who work in Cubicle areas 50:50 in and out.


They absolutely can possibly do it.  I know that those nurses can't make the call but every company pays somebody to figure out how to not catch an Osha case.   Our cubicle set up is open and has people within 6 feet of each other. After determining who absolutely had to be in the office the answer was to make our reception area "less pretty" and set up makeshift desks for people.  In a hospital, you got rooms everywhere, move the nurses to where they aren't on top of each other cuz the alternative is sick nurses who can't do the hospital no good.

I sit on multiple zoom calls with employees every month and when our compliance person tells them what they need to do and they tell them why it's hard I step in and tell them that my position is they should do what's hard or inconvenient for their health and not taking the chance on bringing something back to their family.   It doesn't do them or the company any good to be out of work isolated for 14 days or longer.  

It's go be a whole lot of lawsuits after this thing settles down.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> They absolutely can possibly do it.  I know that those nurses can't make the call but every company pays somebody to figure out how to not catch an Osha case.   Our cubicle set up is open and has people within 6 feet of each other. After determining who absolutely had to be in the office the answer was to make our reception area "less pretty" and set up makeshift desks for people.  In a hospital, you got rooms everywhere, move the nurses to where they aren't on top of each other cuz the alternative is sick nurses who can't do the hospital no good.
> 
> I sit on multiple zoom calls with employees every month and when our compliance person tells them what they need to do and they tell them why it's hard I step in and tell them that my position is they should do what's hard or inconvenient for their health and not taking the chance on bringing something back to their family.   It doesn't do them or the company any good to be out of work isolated for 14 days or longer.
> 
> *It's go be a whole lot of lawsuits after this thing settles down.*


If you knew exactly who I worked for....who been all over the news...I'm just trying to lay low and keep sane. But I'll have my popcorn ready.


----------



## Ganjababy

I Have done the test twice now and it’s nothing like the picture lol. They go up maybe 1.5 inches? i am glad. But I do wonder if this is what is causing so many false negatives?





Ganjababy said:


> I have to do the COVID test next week for work. I am nervous. Yes I am a chicken. Whenever I have to do any invasive exams I am given a prescription for one tablet of an antianxiety medication (due to ptsd).
> 
> Obviously I cannot ask my doc for medication for taking a covid test. I would just look ridiculous lol. Plus waste their important time and resources. So I have to put on my big gal drawers and take the test...
> 
> 
> View attachment 461383
> 
> Shudders...


----------



## vevster

I should take a test just to have something to brandish if I am challenged.


----------



## OhTall1

Yesterday I was telling someone that I felt like a scaredy cat because I'm really not leaving my place unless necessary.  During the entire lockdown, I've been going to the office once a week, fully masked, because there are elements of my team's work that requires us to be onsite.  For pleasure, last Saturday was the first time I went to my dance fitness spot that had everyone 10' apart, and yesterday I did carryout at a restaurant I haven't been to in five months.  I was feeling good, thinking maybe I could be less afraid.

Then I called a friend today who just came back from vacation last weekend.  She and eight members of her family tested positive.  They mostly just have flu/loss of smell and taste, but her daughter has some more serious symptoms.  Then I remembered: this is why I've been keeping myself at home.


----------



## Evolving78

Ganjababy said:


> I Have done the test twice now and it’s nothing like the picture lol. They go up maybe 1.5 inches? i am glad. But I do wonder if this is what is causing so many false negatives?


It wasn’t as bad as people are making it out to be unless some clinical staffers and providers are being jerks when administering the test.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

*Dear Moneyist,*

I wanted to ask you a moral or ethical question concerning COVID-19. Here’s my situation: my sister-in-law who currently lives with me has tested positive for COVID as of yesterday. I have not been tested within the past 30 days.

I work in a long-term care facility/nursing home, in Pennsylvania as a certified nursing assistant. I informed my employer of the positive case in my home. I volunteered to stay home 14 days because I don’t want to risk infection to my residents I take care of, or fellow employees.
My employer says they want me to wear a mask and face shield and come to work, and make sure other employees are wearing a mask properly OR go get tested again. I do NOT want to put my residents at risk and I refuse to go through that painful test again.

They said they are my only two choices. Force me to work as a possible carrier or force me to test again, which I feel is against my rights. Can they give me this ultimatum? I’m assuming if I don’t follow through, they are going to fire me.
Trapped between working, quarantine and a test

*Dear Trapped,*
This isn’t about you, as much as it is about your patients. Quarantining and having a clearer idea if you have contracted coronavirus or not are the responsible courses of action. That applies to everyone, but it particularly applies to you. A nasal-swab may be uncomfortable for a moment, but a ventilator on one of your patients would be a hell of a lot more uncomfortable.
There are far worse things than a COVID-19 nasal swab. I’ve had one. It was not painful for me. Uncomfortable for a brief moment, perhaps, but it was a small price to pay. There are caveats: A nasal swab test is not 100% accurate, as the doctor or nurse who administers the test will tell you, and there’s nothing preventing you from being infected _after _you take the test.
However, focusing on that is only going to fuel your indignation and anger against your employer, and distract you from the main issue. This dilemma is about your patients, who are among the most vulnerable population. Nursing homes around the world have been hit hard by the coronavirus pandemic because COVID-19 was transmitted from workers and/or visitors.

<Snipped statistical data> 

This is all useful information to have when responding to your employer. In the meantime, you can also fill out this online form provided by the Pennsylvania Department of Health to report workplace violations. You should NOT go to work if you have been in contact with someone who has tested positive for COVID-19. Know your rights. Know the rules. And act upon them.


----------



## Ganjababy

This person should not be working in the care home. They should isolate. They also need to take the test, whether they want to or not. People in long term care facilities are so vulnerable. It was not something I ever thought about because it was not my field before. But I have been thinking about this and their plight a lot lately for various reasons. COVID being one of them.

The management is unethical imo. If the only option is the test and the shield and mask it should be the test AND the shield and mask, not a choice between the 2. The only scenario I can see them trying to force her/him to work is if they are severely understaffed to the point of staffing levels being a risk factor to the safety of the residents.

Care home workers in Ontario can no longer work in more than one long term care facility since COVID and if it spikes again I can see this happening here too.

 I am also surprised the test is a choice? Staff  are getting tested at least weekly here...



Crackers Phinn said:


> *Dear Moneyist,*
> 
> I wanted to ask you a moral or ethical question concerning COVID-19. Here’s my situation: my sister-in-law who currently lives with me has tested positive for COVID as of yesterday. I have not been tested within the past 30 days.
> 
> I work in a long-term care facility/nursing home, in Pennsylvania as a certified nursing assistant. I informed my employer of the positive case in my home. I volunteered to stay home 14 days because I don’t want to risk infection to my residents I take care of, or fellow employees.
> My employer says they want me to wear a mask and face shield and come to work, and make sure other employees are wearing a mask properly OR go get tested again. I do NOT want to put my residents at risk and I refuse to go through that painful test again.
> 
> They said they are my only two choices. Force me to work as a possible carrier or force me to test again, which I feel is against my rights. Can they give me this ultimatum? I’m assuming if I don’t follow through, they are going to fire me.
> Trapped between working, quarantine and a test
> 
> *Dear Trapped,*
> This isn’t about you, as much as it is about your patients. Quarantining and having a clearer idea if you have contracted coronavirus or not are the responsible courses of action. That applies to everyone, but it particularly applies to you. A nasal-swab may be uncomfortable for a moment, but a ventilator on one of your patients would be a hell of a lot more uncomfortable.
> There are far worse things than a COVID-19 nasal swab. I’ve had one. It was not painful for me. Uncomfortable for a brief moment, perhaps, but it was a small price to pay. There are caveats: A nasal swab test is not 100% accurate, as the doctor or nurse who administers the test will tell you, and there’s nothing preventing you from being infected _after _you take the test.
> However, focusing on that is only going to fuel your indignation and anger against your employer, and distract you from the main issue. This dilemma is about your patients, who are among the most vulnerable population. Nursing homes around the world have been hit hard by the coronavirus pandemic because COVID-19 was transmitted from workers and/or visitors.
> 
> <Snipped statistical data>
> 
> This is all useful information to have when responding to your employer. In the meantime, you can also fill out this online form provided by the Pennsylvania Department of Health to report workplace violations. You should NOT go to work if you have been in contact with someone who has tested positive for COVID-19. Know your rights. Know the rules. And act upon them.


----------



## awhyley

Ganjababy said:


> This person should not be working in a care. People in long term care facilities are so vulnerable. It was not something I ever thought about because it was not my field before. But I have been thinking about this a lot lately for various reasons. COVID being one of them.



I can't believe that coming in to work was actually still an option.


----------



## awhyley

OhTall1 said:


> Then I called a friend today who just came back from vacation last weekend.  *She and eight members of her family tested positive. * They mostly just have flu/loss of smell and taste, but her daughter has some more serious symptoms.  Then *I remembered: this is why I've been keeping myself at home*.



Yes, ma'am, this is the exact reason.  Every day, more persons get infected and I still don't know why people are traveling for pleasure right now.  Stay safe.


----------



## Ganjababy

They would actually or should isolate you. I thought this was a made up letter but who knows. Some of the care homes in Canada lost up to 40% of their residents because of COVID and unsafe practices and I think the government is trying to decide who to prosecute. So such carelessness is not far fetched,I guess...





awhyley said:


> I can't believe that coming in to work was actually still an option.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The appraisal value of our home skyrocketed after we remodeled the kitchen Fall 2018. We were told that since homes in the area were not commanding such a price, we could still sell at a profit but not at the amount the appraisal value came in at. Then, last summer, about 5-6 hours on my street including mine underwent some curb appeal updating...we all painted our homes, doors, took care of some landscaping, and it was freaky, we all just started doing it at the same time. Then my neighbor is now selling their house for just under what our appraisal value came in at. For people who CAN purchase and afford homes, its a great time. Home values are going up in my area. Like pre-2008 values. Rates are going down. Man I wish I could sell. I get text messages and calls about selling my house ALL THE TIME. I think they are pullin git from Zillow and the property appraisal website.


So the bank that has our loan has been harrassing DH day and night with calls but not leaving messages. He didn't recognize the Detroit area code. He finally answered and they are offering us a refinance at 2.9% and I *might* take it. We will add 5 years to the length of our loan (taking it to a 20 year loan) but that takes $500 off our mortgage payment. We already pay $300 more towards the principal but being able to have that leeway with all the extra money we have been spending on food and supplies for COVID19 has been a doozy. I made DH crunch the numbers and he thinks we can still do the payoff within 15 years or less. We currently have a 15 yr loan and was set to pay it off in 12-13 yrs. This is just "insurance" but the loan payment will be down to $1090.00 for a 20yr loan at 2.9. We have awesome credit.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> You'd be comfortable in a house you didn't clean? I know you can spray and disinfect but the idea of doing what I'd need to do to feel comfortable is exhausting. I'd end up staying at home. You're co-worker's option is better since they're using their own stuff imo.


So hubby took us on a beach day as a surprise and it helped. We did a little shopping and ate out. Sister in Law and her hubs came with. I was nervous in the restaurant that was on the beach (nice!) but the tables were really far apart. Everyone was masked up and there was plenty of sanitizer, extra masks and it was spacious. I ordered my favorite meal and had a mixed drink....We came back late (my favorite beach is in the next time zone but its like 3 actual hours from my house) but I needed that. The only caveat is we took our own stuff. WHAT A CHORE with kids. I don't want to do manual labor. When we stayed at our usual hotel which has private beach access we just rented stuff, and then left whatever we didn't need. bringing your own stuff is a lot of work and crap to keep up with. And we have 2 small kiddies. I still think the relaxing day was worth it. But it was a TON of manual labor I wasn't ready for after spending the next day kinda sick from the burnout. I will need to review the logistics again with DH. My next step is just to take some time off as my child transitions to virtual school. I'm going to have them slow clinic down a bit as well.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> I can't believe that coming in to work was actually still an option.


If you are exposed as a contact but are symptom free for at least 3 full days, CDC says you can return to work. So categorically, the person is not sick so they can "technically" work. 
It isn't ethical at all though. 
In Pandemic scenarios which is considered an emergency....ethics get blurry and rules get bent... Human labor and expertise gets hard to come by. 

The person SHOULD get a test and do the right thing. If you work in a Health-related Field, the small print often mentions "emergencies." And when true emergencies occur people get indignant and talk about how they don't want to do this or that. I remind my staff...umm that's what you signed up for.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ganjababy said:


> This person should not be working in the care home. They should isolate. They also need to take the test, whether they want to or not. People in long term care facilities are so vulnerable. It was not something I ever thought about because it was not my field before. But I have been thinking about this and their plight a lot lately for various reasons. COVID being one of them.
> 
> The management is unethical imo. If the only option is the test and the shield and mask it should be the test AND the shield and mask, not a choice between the 2. The only scenario I can see them trying to force her/him to work is if they are severely understaffed to the point of staffing levels being a risk factor to the safety of the residents.
> 
> Care home workers in Ontario can no longer work in more than one long term care facility since COVID and if it spikes again I can see this happening here too.
> 
> I am also surprised the test is a choice? Staff  are getting tested at least weekly here...


HIPAA still applies to Covid so as an employer I can't force an employee to take a test or provide me with test results but if they report that they have been in close contact with someone who has tested positive or they have tested positive then they are on isolation leave for 10+ days depending on their condition.  The key component of this is that it's on the honor system. so no action can be taken unless the employee speaks up.   I find it morally reprehensible that somebody who has been exposed to Covid would consider coming to work period, let alone at a place full of high risk people.  Yes, they get their little funky  check at the expense of possibly killing a bunch of old people.   

There's going to be a lot of lawsuits once this is done because companies aren't following the CDC guidelines of how to treat cases at work or conducting contact tracing to avoid an outbreak.


----------



## B_Phlyy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So the bank that has our loan has been harrassing DH day and night with calls but not leaving messages. He didn't recognize the Detroit area code. He finally answered and they are offering us a refinance at 2.9% and I *might* take it. We will add 5 years to the length of our loan (taking it to a 20 year loan) but that takes $500 off our mortgage payment. We already pay $300 more towards the principal but being able to have that leeway with all the extra money we have been spending on food and supplies for COVID19 has been a doozy. I made DH crunch the numbers and he thinks we can still do the payoff within 15 years or less. We currently have a 15 yr loan and was set to pay it off in 12-13 yrs. This is just "insurance" but the loan payment will be down to $1090.00 for a 20yr loan at 2.9. We have awesome credit.



Do it. I don't think we'll ever see rates this low again. We decided to refinance and we are set to close tomorrow. $300 off the mortgage, no closing cost, and we are getting just over $500 in closing funds returned. We still have a 30 year loan but we won't be here that long.


----------



## dancinstallion

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So the bank that has our loan has been harrassing DH day and night with calls but not leaving messages. He didn't recognize the Detroit area code. He finally answered and they are offering us a refinance at 2.9% and I *might* take it. We will add 5 years to the length of our loan (taking it to a 20 year loan) but that takes $500 off our mortgage payment. We already pay $300 more towards the principal but being able to have that leeway with all the extra money we have been spending on food and supplies for COVID19 has been a doozy. I made DH crunch the numbers and he thinks we can still do the payoff within 15 years or less. We currently have a 15 yr loan and was set to pay it off in 12-13 yrs. This is just "insurance" but the loan payment will be down to $1090.00 for a 20yr loan at 2.9. We have awesome credit.




Costco has very good rates right now and you can get a 2.125 or 2.25% on a 15 year loan if you refinance. Your payment will lower and it will be less interest. You have to pay points to get these rates which is worth it because the interest you"ll save from a 2.9% to a 2.125%. You save that money in the first year or two plus you'll still be able to pay off a lot sooner than 12 years.


----------



## Maracujá

Anyone living in an area where they have closed down food stores?


----------



## awhyley

Maracujá said:


> Anyone living in an area where they have closed down food stores?



Yep, last week, the PM here TRIED to institute a complete shutdown, which went horribly wrong.  People protested and thankfully we're back on track.

The job situation is sketchy at best for some of us, and people are working sporadically and paying bills, (inclusive of obtaining foodstuffs) , on the fly.  Closing down foodstores means that you have to have enough food to last for whatever period is stipulated, so in certain areas its the kiss of death.


----------



## Maracujá

awhyley said:


> Yep, last week, the PM here TRIED to institute a complete shutdown, which went horribly wrong.  People protested and thankfully we're back on track.
> 
> The job situation is sketchy at best for some of us, and people are working sporadically and paying bills, (inclusive of obtaining foodstuffs) , on the fly. * Closing down foodstores means that you have to have enough food to last for whatever period is stipulated,* so in certain areas its the kiss of death.



Some are talking about stocking up 3 - 6 months worth of food.


----------



## awhyley

Maracujá said:


> Some are talking about stocking up 3 - 6 months worth of food.



Totally unrealistic.  My freezer barely holds 1 weeks worth of food and there's no space for a separate freezer.  Most people in small apartments have this issue and sadly it's contributing to the problem because it creates the need for movement thus facilitating the spread but it can't be helped.


----------



## Everything Zen

Well after last night, my parents know not to associate with my aunt and uncle who saw nothing wrong with putting all of them in harm’s way at a local restaurant in Northwest Indiana. As soon as they got there they sat in the back but looked over and the bar was packed no masks. Wait staff wasn’t wearing them, etc. Indiana is not enforcing the rules so rest assured things will be shutting down there soon. I told them to be careful around my aunt and uncle who if they see how unconcerned they were with the restaurant (pre-COVID they used to eat out all the time and take turns) imagine what they do when you guys aren’t around. This is the reason why I don’t see my parents bc the people I live with aren’t as cautious and I stay away for months at a time just in case something came home with someone. I introduced @CrackersPhinn temperature station at my entrances and do my part to stay safe because I have the ability to do so, but clearly everyone isn’t able and obviously everyone doesn’t care. I gently reminded them that they need to do their part to keep themselves safe. Dad admitted that if my aunt and uncle weren’t paying for the meal they would have left because it clearly wasn’t worth it. He said he would have felt foolish risking exposure when you look around seeing college kids and judging them saying they’re out of control and then looking at that bar and the situation last night and thinking WE’RE out of control. Here is was mad that my SO took me out to a safe and reasonable outdoor dining experience in Chicago at our favorite brewery by our old condo a month ago out of fear that my mental health was in decline to get me out of the house where the place just re-opened after a major deep cleaning, everyone was wearing mask, the place was half full, well spaced apart, there was hand sanitizer at all the tables and the rules were strictly enforced that if you got up from your seat you had to wear a mask. I was so angry and disgusted with him. I only had a single glass of wine and made him take me home right away like HOW DARE YOU!!!! SMH


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

OhTall1 said:


> Yesterday I was telling someone that I felt like a scaredy cat because I'm really not leaving my place unless necessary.  During the entire lockdown, I've been going to the office once a week, fully masked, because there are elements of my team's work that requires us to be onsite.  For pleasure, last Saturday was the first time I went to my dance fitness spot that had everyone 10' apart, and yesterday I did carryout at a restaurant I haven't been to in five months.  I was feeling good, thinking maybe I could be less afraid.
> 
> Then I called a friend today who just came back from vacation last weekend.  She and eight members of her family tested positive.  They mostly just have flu/loss of smell and taste, but her daughter has some more serious symptoms.  Then I remembered: this is why I've been keeping myself at home.


The crime wave reports in NYC have me not wanting to go out after dark. It’s scary.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Maracujá

OhTall1 said:


> Yesterday I was telling someone that I felt like a scaredy cat because I'm really not leaving my place unless necessary.  During the entire lockdown, I've been going to the office once a week, fully masked, because there are elements of my team's work that requires us to be onsite.  For pleasure, last Saturday was the first time I went to my dance fitness spot that had everyone 10' apart, and yesterday I did carryout at a restaurant I haven't been to in five months.  I was feeling good, thinking maybe I could be less afraid.
> 
> Then I called a friend today who just came back from vacation last weekend.  She and eight members of her family tested positive.  They mostly just have flu/loss of smell and taste, but her daughter has some more serious symptoms.  Then I remembered: this is why I've been keeping myself at home.



Yup, I've been staying put too. There's very little you can't do online nowadays, so that's that. I'll hold out for when everything opens back up around the summer next year. Getting people to understand this though, has proven to be no easy feat. I had no idea people loved the outdoors so much.


----------



## Chrismiss

I just got a text from one of my coworkers that her husband learned he tested positive yesterday. He works in a prison and they test weekly. When he took this weeks test the job called him with his positive results and told him he's required to do a 14 day quarantine. Since we've been working remotely I haven't really seen her but she wanted to assure everyone that she's been wiping down her desk area when she does come into the office. I have to add that she and her husband went on vacation to Puerto Rico within the last 3 weeks. They had to test 3 days prior to going and now he's positive?? Smh.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Chrismiss said:


> I just got a text from one of my coworkers that her husband learned he tested positive yesterday. He works in a prison and they test weekly. When he took this weeks test the job called him with his positive results and told him he's required to do a 14 day quarantine. Since we've been working remotely I haven't really seen her but *she wanted to assure everyone that she's been wiping down her desk area when she does come into the office. I have to add that she and her husband went on vacation to Puerto Rico within the last 3 weeks*. They had to test 3 days prior to going and now he's positive?? Smh.


She ain't supposed to go into nobody's office, solation means stay your  at home.   Maynnnnnn, this pooh right here is why I'm starting to revise my 2022 estimate to 2023.  People just refuse to do right.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

So I had a complete and utter melt down at the place to get my blood drawn.  Very long story short, everybody was wearing a mask but a couple came in with two kids that needed blood drawn and were told only one parent could be in the waiting room, the other had to wait in the hallway.   These people acted like they were being permanently separated from their children at the border.  

As much as I tell people *not* to engage, I did the opposite and started yelling at them about how them yelling was forcefully expelling their possibly contagious breath into the room for the rest of us to breathe.  I then declared that I was having a panic attack, started shaking and crying and the staff moved me into another room where I didn't have to breathe their contaminated air.

On one hand I was embarrassed about being emotional in public but I guess since the behavior got me out of the potentially pestilence filled room that's a good thing.  Now I'm isolating from the old man for the next few days at one of my empty units so I don't possibly take anything home.  

I HATE PEOPLE.


----------



## Everything Zen

I understand girl. This is nothing to play with and people just forget. A close friend’s grandmother was just diagnosed bc his stupid cousin went to a bachelorette party and now the whole family is exposed and quarantining and the wedding had to be postponed too.


----------



## Chrismiss

Crackers Phinn said:


> She ain't supposed to go into nobody's office, solation means stay your  at home.   Maynnnnnn, this pooh right here is why I'm starting to revise my 2022 estimate to 2023.  People just refuse to do right.



She just found out last night. She hasn't been in since she found it. But Im guessing she's thinking that if she was exposed prior to his confirmed status, she wanted everyone to know that she's been taking precautions on the days that she did come in.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> Do it. I don't think we'll ever see rates this low again. We decided to refinance and we are set to close tomorrow. $300 off the mortgage, no closing cost, and we are getting just over $500 in closing funds returned. We still have a 30 year loan but we won't be here that long.


We will. Appraisal done today. Houses on my street been popping up on the market for more than what we purchased for. And our house is newer, remodeled and nicer...and bigger. The house down the street is 800 sq ft smaller than ours, has the same # bedrooms and baths, and is going for like 80K more than what we paid for ours. I know it will sell too cause its beautiful and well kept....I was going through the last refinance when rates dropped and they wrote us a 1000.00 check. This will allow us to just throw more money towards the principal so we can be done in 15.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> Costco has very good rates right now and you can get a 2.125 or 2.25% on a 15 year loan if you refinance. Your payment will lower and it will be less interest. You have to pay points to get these rates which is worth it because the interest you"ll save from a 2.9% to a 2.125%. You save that money in the first year or two plus you'll still be able to pay off a lot sooner than 12 years.
> 
> View attachment 462283
> View attachment 462285


Let me call hubs.


----------



## Evolving78

@Crackers Phinn 
I feel ya!


----------



## Ganjababy

I shared that I had a family member who is a bus driver in NY and he and his household had COVID (strongly suspected) but went to work anyway? He also kept his symptoms from his bosses. Well one of the members in the household works In healthcare (management) and was able to get the antibody test and they have the antibody. So he got COVID first and passed it on to his household. One person was very vulnerable and very sick but thankfully survived. 

I want to ask him if he feels anyway for possibly helping to increase the body count in NY... I wont though.


----------



## Chromia

This is why I don't even want to sit outside with people.  At my job we work from the office 2 days/week, and some people eat lunch at the picnic tables outside.  I don't even eat outside by myself because I don't want anyone joining me.


----------



## SoniT

I'm not eating outside. I'm still keeping my distance from people. People are getting too comfortable. One of my elderly family members had a birthday party at someone's house. I saw a picture of her on Facebook cutting the cake and just shook my head. She is definitely in the "high risk" category. Where I live, it's said that 67% of coronavirus transmissions came from house parties or family gatherings.


----------



## Shimmie

SoniT said:


> I'm not eating outside. I'm still keeping my distance from people. People are getting too comfortable. One of my elderly family members had a birthday party at someone's house. I saw a picture of her on Facebook cutting the cake and just shook my head. She is definitely in the "high risk" category. Where I live, it's said that 67% of coronavirus transmissions came from house parties or family gatherings.


This is happening everywhere.   Just don’t let it stress you out.   Continue to take care of you.  Treat yourself to something special; take your mind off of the folks who refuse to be safe.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*More than 100 coronavirus cases in 8 states linked to massive Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota*
August 26, 2020 / 11:54 AM

The annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota drew hundreds of thousands of bikers to the small town earlier this month — despite coronavirus concerns. Now, about three weeks after the rally kicked off, the repercussions are starting to become clear. More than 100 cases of COVID-19 connected to the rally have been reported in at least eight states, the Associated Press reports. 

*So far, state health departments have reported 103 cases in South Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Nebraska, Montana, North Dakota, Wyoming and Washington*, according to the AP. 

*While bikers ride in open air, the rally also attracts huge crowds of patrons to bars, stores and other businesses around Sturgis where coronavirus can spread more easily. Some safety measures, like sanitizing sidewalks, were put in place, but masks were not required*, City of Sturgis Public Information Officer Christina Steele told CBS News via email ahead of the event.  






People watch a concert at the Full Throttle Saloon during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in Sturgis, South Dakota on August 9, 2020.  

Now, health officials in multiple states are using contact tracing to determine how many Sturgis visitors may have brought the virus back home with them.  

In an email to CBS News, *a spokesperson for the South Dakota Department of Health said 40 cases related to the Sturgis Rally have been reported in that state. "This includes 3 out of state cases that we were notified of because those cases had close contact with a South Dakota resident," the spokesperson said.  *

An official from the Minnesota Department of Health told CBS News via email that the state used contact tracing to determine how many coronavirus cases in Minnesota are connected to Sturgis.  

*"As of close of business yesterday, we were reporting 35 cases in people who reported having attended the Sturgis rally in some way," the official said. "We will likely have a few more today, but I don't have an official number yet." 

In Wyoming, nine people who tested positive reported attending Sturgis rally events, and at least two people in Wisconsin who traveled to the rally have been diagnosed with coronavirus, spokespeople for those states' health departments told CBS News via email.  

"As part of their routine interview, people who have COVID-19 are asked about any large gatherings they attended," the Wisconsin spokesperson said. "Two people who have tested COVID-19 positive reported being at Sturgis. However, they reported other possible exposures as well. So we can't say that Sturgis was or was not the cause of these cases." *

CBS News reached out to health officials from the other states with reported coronavirus cases connected to Sturgis and is awaiting their response.  

While health officials have warned against large gatherings during the pandemic, Sturgis city officials decided in an eight-to-one vote to go ahead with the rally, CBS affiliate KELO reported.

In an email to CBS News, Steele said the "decision to hold the Rally came after hearing from thousands of attendees that they were coming to the event, even if it was canceled by the City of Sturgis." 




Motorcycles and people crowd Main Street during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally on August 7, 2020 in Sturgis, South Dakota. According to photos, masks were not widely worn and social distancing was not practiced.  

The rally of motorcycle enthusiasts usually attracts an estimated 400,000 people, Steele told CBS News.  

In an email on Wednesday, Steele said Sturgis won't have an official estimate of this year's attendees for several weeks. "One of the major data points used in the calculation is the amount of State sales tax collected," she said in an email. "The state will not be able to provide this information until the end of September." 

*Following the 10-day rally, which ended on August 16, South Dakota health officials issued public warnings for several businesses in Sturgis where they said infected patrons had visited.  

State Health officials announced on August 20 that an employee of a local tattoo shop tested positive for COVID-19. That person was at the Sturgis business from August 14 to 18, "while able to transmit the virus to others," the health department said in a press release.

Health officials also announced that two separate patrons who tested positive for COVID-19 in August visited a total of four Sturgis businesses this month while they were infected.*

"Due to the risk of exposure, individuals that visited the businesses during the specified dates and times should monitor for symptoms for 14 days after they visited," health officials warned.

*On August 7, the first day of the rally, South Dakota had 9,371 total confirmed coronavirus cases. South Dakota now has 11,505 cases, according to state health data on Wednesday.*

Nationwide, there have been over 5.7 million confirmed coronavirus cases and more than 178,500 deaths since the pandemic began — more than any other country in the world.


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> *More than 100 coronavirus cases in 8 states linked to massive Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota*
> August 26, 2020 / 11:54 AM
> 
> The annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota drew hundreds of thousands of bikers to the small town earlier this month — despite coronavirus concerns. Now, about three weeks after the rally kicked off, the repercussions are starting to become clear. More than 100 cases of COVID-19 connected to the rally have been reported in at least eight states, the Associated Press reports.
> 
> *So far, state health departments have reported 103 cases in South Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Nebraska, Montana, North Dakota, Wyoming and Washington*, according to the AP.
> 
> *While bikers ride in open air, the rally also attracts huge crowds of patrons to bars, stores and other businesses around Sturgis where coronavirus can spread more easily. Some safety measures, like sanitizing sidewalks, were put in place, but masks were not required*, City of Sturgis Public Information Officer Christina Steele told CBS News via email ahead of the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People watch a concert at the Full Throttle Saloon during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in Sturgis, South Dakota on August 9, 2020.
> 
> Now, health officials in multiple states are using contact tracing to determine how many Sturgis visitors may have brought the virus back home with them.
> 
> In an email to CBS News, *a spokesperson for the South Dakota Department of Health said 40 cases related to the Sturgis Rally have been reported in that state. "This includes 3 out of state cases that we were notified of because those cases had close contact with a South Dakota resident," the spokesperson said.  *
> 
> An official from the Minnesota Department of Health told CBS News via email that the state used contact tracing to determine how many coronavirus cases in Minnesota are connected to Sturgis.
> 
> *"As of close of business yesterday, we were reporting 35 cases in people who reported having attended the Sturgis rally in some way," the official said. "We will likely have a few more today, but I don't have an official number yet."
> 
> In Wyoming, nine people who tested positive reported attending Sturgis rally events, and at least two people in Wisconsin who traveled to the rally have been diagnosed with coronavirus, spokespeople for those states' health departments told CBS News via email.
> 
> "As part of their routine interview, people who have COVID-19 are asked about any large gatherings they attended," the Wisconsin spokesperson said. "Two people who have tested COVID-19 positive reported being at Sturgis. However, they reported other possible exposures as well. So we can't say that Sturgis was or was not the cause of these cases." *
> 
> CBS News reached out to health officials from the other states with reported coronavirus cases connected to Sturgis and is awaiting their response.
> 
> While health officials have warned against large gatherings during the pandemic, Sturgis city officials decided in an eight-to-one vote to go ahead with the rally, CBS affiliate KELO reported.
> 
> In an email to CBS News, Steele said the "decision to hold the Rally came after hearing from thousands of attendees that they were coming to the event, even if it was canceled by the City of Sturgis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorcycles and people crowd Main Street during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally on August 7, 2020 in Sturgis, South Dakota. According to photos, masks were not widely worn and social distancing was not practiced.
> 
> The rally of motorcycle enthusiasts usually attracts an estimated 400,000 people, Steele told CBS News.
> 
> In an email on Wednesday, Steele said Sturgis won't have an official estimate of this year's attendees for several weeks. "One of the major data points used in the calculation is the amount of State sales tax collected," she said in an email. "The state will not be able to provide this information until the end of September."
> 
> *Following the 10-day rally, which ended on August 16, South Dakota health officials issued public warnings for several businesses in Sturgis where they said infected patrons had visited.
> 
> State Health officials announced on August 20 that an employee of a local tattoo shop tested positive for COVID-19. That person was at the Sturgis business from August 14 to 18, "while able to transmit the virus to others," the health department said in a press release.
> 
> Health officials also announced that two separate patrons who tested positive for COVID-19 in August visited a total of four Sturgis businesses this month while they were infected.*
> 
> "Due to the risk of exposure, individuals that visited the businesses during the specified dates and times should monitor for symptoms for 14 days after they visited," health officials warned.
> 
> *On August 7, the first day of the rally, South Dakota had 9,371 total confirmed coronavirus cases. South Dakota now has 11,505 cases, according to state health data on Wednesday.*
> 
> Nationwide, there have been over 5.7 million confirmed coronavirus cases and more than 178,500 deaths since the pandemic began — more than any other country in the world.



Lovely.  Good for them.


----------



## Chromia

Black Ambrosia said:


> *More than 100 coronavirus cases in 8 states linked to massive Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota*
> August 26, 2020 / 11:54 AM
> 
> The annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota drew hundreds of thousands of bikers to the small town earlier this month — despite coronavirus concerns. Now, about three weeks after the rally kicked off, the repercussions are starting to become clear. More than 100 cases of COVID-19 connected to the rally have been reported in at least eight states, the Associated Press reports.
> 
> *So far, state health departments have reported 103 cases in South Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Nebraska, Montana, North Dakota, Wyoming and Washington*, according to the AP.
> 
> *While bikers ride in open air, the rally also attracts huge crowds of patrons to bars, stores and other businesses around Sturgis where coronavirus can spread more easily. Some safety measures, like sanitizing sidewalks, were put in place, but masks were not required*, City of Sturgis Public Information Officer Christina Steele told CBS News via email ahead of the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People watch a concert at the Full Throttle Saloon during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in Sturgis, South Dakota on August 9, 2020.
> 
> Now, health officials in multiple states are using contact tracing to determine how many Sturgis visitors may have brought the virus back home with them.
> 
> In an email to CBS News, *a spokesperson for the South Dakota Department of Health said 40 cases related to the Sturgis Rally have been reported in that state. "This includes 3 out of state cases that we were notified of because those cases had close contact with a South Dakota resident," the spokesperson said.  *
> 
> An official from the Minnesota Department of Health told CBS News via email that the state used contact tracing to determine how many coronavirus cases in Minnesota are connected to Sturgis.
> 
> *"As of close of business yesterday, we were reporting 35 cases in people who reported having attended the Sturgis rally in some way," the official said. "We will likely have a few more today, but I don't have an official number yet."
> 
> In Wyoming, nine people who tested positive reported attending Sturgis rally events, and at least two people in Wisconsin who traveled to the rally have been diagnosed with coronavirus, spokespeople for those states' health departments told CBS News via email.
> 
> "As part of their routine interview, people who have COVID-19 are asked about any large gatherings they attended," the Wisconsin spokesperson said. "Two people who have tested COVID-19 positive reported being at Sturgis. However, they reported other possible exposures as well. So we can't say that Sturgis was or was not the cause of these cases." *
> 
> CBS News reached out to health officials from the other states with reported coronavirus cases connected to Sturgis and is awaiting their response.
> 
> While health officials have warned against large gatherings during the pandemic, Sturgis city officials decided in an eight-to-one vote to go ahead with the rally, CBS affiliate KELO reported.
> 
> In an email to CBS News, Steele said the "decision to hold the Rally came after hearing from thousands of attendees that they were coming to the event, even if it was canceled by the City of Sturgis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorcycles and people crowd Main Street during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally on August 7, 2020 in Sturgis, South Dakota. According to photos, masks were not widely worn and social distancing was not practiced.
> 
> The rally of motorcycle enthusiasts usually attracts an estimated 400,000 people, Steele told CBS News.
> 
> In an email on Wednesday, Steele said Sturgis won't have an official estimate of this year's attendees for several weeks. "One of the major data points used in the calculation is the amount of State sales tax collected," she said in an email. "The state will not be able to provide this information until the end of September."
> 
> *Following the 10-day rally, which ended on August 16, South Dakota health officials issued public warnings for several businesses in Sturgis where they said infected patrons had visited.
> 
> State Health officials announced on August 20 that an employee of a local tattoo shop tested positive for COVID-19. That person was at the Sturgis business from August 14 to 18, "while able to transmit the virus to others," the health department said in a press release.
> 
> Health officials also announced that two separate patrons who tested positive for COVID-19 in August visited a total of four Sturgis businesses this month while they were infected.*
> 
> "Due to the risk of exposure, individuals that visited the businesses during the specified dates and times should monitor for symptoms for 14 days after they visited," health officials warned.
> 
> *On August 7, the first day of the rally, South Dakota had 9,371 total confirmed coronavirus cases. South Dakota now has 11,505 cases, according to state health data on Wednesday.*
> 
> Nationwide, there have been over 5.7 million confirmed coronavirus cases and more than 178,500 deaths since the pandemic began — more than any other country in the world.


 
I remember seeing a news report from Sturgis when this rally happened. They were reporting from the street, interviewing people walking by who were there for the rally.  Of course they weren't worried.


----------



## Shimmie

Black Ambrosia said:


> *More than 100 coronavirus cases in 8 states linked to massive Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota*
> August 26, 2020 / 11:54 AM
> 
> The annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in South Dakota drew hundreds of thousands of bikers to the small town earlier this month — despite coronavirus concerns. Now, about three weeks after the rally kicked off, the repercussions are starting to become clear. More than 100 cases of COVID-19 connected to the rally have been reported in at least eight states, the Associated Press reports.
> 
> *So far, state health departments have reported 103 cases in South Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Nebraska, Montana, North Dakota, Wyoming and Washington*, according to the AP.
> 
> *While bikers ride in open air, the rally also attracts huge crowds of patrons to bars, stores and other businesses around Sturgis where coronavirus can spread more easily. Some safety measures, like sanitizing sidewalks, were put in place, but masks were not required*, City of Sturgis Public Information Officer Christina Steele told CBS News via email ahead of the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People watch a concert at the Full Throttle Saloon during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in Sturgis, South Dakota on August 9, 2020.
> 
> Now, health officials in multiple states are using contact tracing to determine how many Sturgis visitors may have brought the virus back home with them.
> 
> In an email to CBS News, *a spokesperson for the South Dakota Department of Health said 40 cases related to the Sturgis Rally have been reported in that state. "This includes 3 out of state cases that we were notified of because those cases had close contact with a South Dakota resident," the spokesperson said.  *
> 
> An official from the Minnesota Department of Health told CBS News via email that the state used contact tracing to determine how many coronavirus cases in Minnesota are connected to Sturgis.
> 
> *"As of close of business yesterday, we were reporting 35 cases in people who reported having attended the Sturgis rally in some way," the official said. "We will likely have a few more today, but I don't have an official number yet."
> 
> In Wyoming, nine people who tested positive reported attending Sturgis rally events, and at least two people in Wisconsin who traveled to the rally have been diagnosed with coronavirus, spokespeople for those states' health departments told CBS News via email.
> 
> "As part of their routine interview, people who have COVID-19 are asked about any large gatherings they attended," the Wisconsin spokesperson said. "Two people who have tested COVID-19 positive reported being at Sturgis. However, they reported other possible exposures as well. So we can't say that Sturgis was or was not the cause of these cases." *
> 
> CBS News reached out to health officials from the other states with reported coronavirus cases connected to Sturgis and is awaiting their response.
> 
> While health officials have warned against large gatherings during the pandemic, Sturgis city officials decided in an eight-to-one vote to go ahead with the rally, CBS affiliate KELO reported.
> 
> In an email to CBS News, Steele said the "decision to hold the Rally came after hearing from thousands of attendees that they were coming to the event, even if it was canceled by the City of Sturgis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorcycles and people crowd Main Street during the 80th Annual Sturgis Motorcycle Rally on August 7, 2020 in Sturgis, South Dakota. According to photos, masks were not widely worn and social distancing was not practiced.
> 
> The rally of motorcycle enthusiasts usually attracts an estimated 400,000 people, Steele told CBS News.
> 
> In an email on Wednesday, Steele said Sturgis won't have an official estimate of this year's attendees for several weeks. "One of the major data points used in the calculation is the amount of State sales tax collected," she said in an email. "The state will not be able to provide this information until the end of September."
> 
> *Following the 10-day rally, which ended on August 16, South Dakota health officials issued public warnings for several businesses in Sturgis where they said infected patrons had visited.
> 
> State Health officials announced on August 20 that an employee of a local tattoo shop tested positive for COVID-19. That person was at the Sturgis business from August 14 to 18, "while able to transmit the virus to others," the health department said in a press release.
> 
> Health officials also announced that two separate patrons who tested positive for COVID-19 in August visited a total of four Sturgis businesses this month while they were infected.*
> 
> "Due to the risk of exposure, individuals that visited the businesses during the specified dates and times should monitor for symptoms for 14 days after they visited," health officials warned.
> 
> *On August 7, the first day of the rally, South Dakota had 9,371 total confirmed coronavirus cases. South Dakota now has 11,505 cases, according to state health data on Wednesday.*
> 
> Nationwide, there have been over 5.7 million confirmed coronavirus cases and more than 178,500 deaths since the pandemic began — more than any other country in the world.


Shameful!  Especially shame on the businesses and so called officials who allowed and encouraged this event.   They could have said “No” to this entire event and “No” to the drunken idiots who are so “one” with their bikes and beer bellies.   Shameful


----------



## Reinventing21

Well, if it had been a 'minority'event, the National Guard would have been called and borders shut down.

But it is not. These kind feel they are spreaders only so why should they care when the portrayed majority of victims are non white? In fact that is what they want-- to proportionately increase their population by killing off others. 

Early on I wondered if they planted the virus in China... you know, to US's biggest rival / competitor for world #1spot. Of course that works both ways so ...both are ruthless.

Unless platinum blond, blue eyed kids/ young adults start dropping like flies and become the ,'face' of this virus, an immediate cohesive plan for protection of everyone is less likely. Those in white power are not yet motivated.


----------



## PatDM'T

<--- My fake shocked face.


----------



## Shimmie

PatDM'T said:


> <--- My fake shocked face.



Ditto!  I’m not surprised either.    So many of these students AND faculty members spent their time-out from school without practicing safety measures.   Their reckless consequences followed them to campus spreading the virus to others.  

I’m  it’s only a thousand.


----------



## scarcity21

Where are you ladies finding Clorox/Lysol wipes? I haven’t been able to get any since March


----------



## Kanky

scarcity21 said:


> Where are you ladies finding Clorox/Lysol wipes? I haven’t been able to get any since March


Amazon and Costco.com you have to check frequently.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm not posting this to clown this silly bloodclot but it just reaffirms that one of the biggest mistakes was telling young people they didn't have to worry about covid-19.  

TLDW-  For the love of bleep. She emphasizes how she did everything right until she got tired of doing things right.  She was having symptoms but tried to stay positive (because a good attitude will keep you from manifesting Covid-19 ) while some of the friends she had hung out with the night before were staying with her.   She lost her sense of smell and taste the next day, her first test came back negative, her second test 10 days later came back positive.    No info on how many of her friends have it but one of them had it a couple of months before.


----------



## vevster

Holy price gouging --- I went to the market to get a gallon of bleach and paper towels... the paper towels were on sale for $14.99 so imagine my surprise when my total is $27.74!!!!

Any item to do with cleaning/disinfection is now a luxury item.


----------



## scarcity21

Kanky said:


> Amazon and Costco.com you have to check frequently.


@Kanky , Are you paying higher than regular price when u find them on amazon or costco.com?


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> Any recommendations for Quercetin supplements? Brands? Daily mg? Etc. @vevster


I was on a call with Physicians that used a mix of natural and pharmaceuticals for covid19 and they said that a dosage for Quercetin if sick would be 3000 to 4000 mg.


----------



## vevster

weaveadiva said:


> Two Lysol cleaning products have proven effective in killing the novel coronavirus on hard surfaces, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) announced.
> 
> Lysol Disinfectant Spray and Lysol Disinfectant Max Cover Mist received approval Monday from the federal agency for their effectiveness against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. They are the first surface disinfectant products to receive such approval; the EPA said it expects more will follow.
> 
> https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi.../epa-approves-lysol-coronavirus-surfaces.html


I finally got around to downloading the EPA list and my beloved Force of Nature is on it!


----------



## Kanky

scarcity21 said:


> @Kanky , Are you paying higher than regular price when u find them on amazon or costco.com?



No, they are about the same price. I've been stocking up to get ready for fall/winter. Check Sam's Club online too, if you have a membership. A friend says that she's been able to order from there frequently but only by logging on late at night or early in the morning.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## SoniT

^^I don't trust it at all.


----------



## nycutiepie

SoniT said:


> ^^I don't trust it at all.


Exactly. This is orangeman’s last ditch attempt to try to save face. Who’s he fooling


----------



## Kanky

If I was forced to choose between a COVID-19 vaccine that the Trump administration approved and an injection of some random drug from the friendly neighborhood crackhead, I would go with the crackhead.  

But seriously, I’m going to stay in the house and take my vitamins. Well maybe go out and look for some more ammo, because this mess sounds like the start of a zombie apocalypse movie.


----------



## Kanky

nycutiepie said:


> Exactly. This is orangeman’s last ditch attempt to try to save face. Who’s he fooling


Probably there is no vaccine and telling people to get ready for one before the election is to improve his chances of getting re-elected. Letting people think that this nightmare is almost over so that they keep his incompetent arse in office for four more years.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Are y’all getting the flu shot this year? I usually don’t but I’m conflicted.


----------



## Peppermynt

TrulyBlessed said:


> Are y’all getting the flu shot this year? I usually don’t but I’m conflicted.



Same here. I am actually considering it this year and I never get one. Still haven’t decided.


----------



## Dee Raven

I've been wondering about the flu shot. The one time twenty years ago I got one, I had the worst flu of my life so I'm not a fan. Ever since I haven't gotten a flu, but you never know why that is. In MA they are making all of the students get the flu shot, so I'm thinking I might be able to avoid it.


----------



## B_Phlyy

We already received our first batch of flu vaccines and they will be offering them to staff next month. I plan to get one. 

At best, Agent Orange knows the vaccine is not ready (I don't remember hearing anything about the trials being over) and it's a placebo. At worst, Agent Orange knows it's actual coronavirus in the syringe and is hoping enough people will be too sick to go out and vote. Hard pass for me.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> Are y’all getting the flu shot this year? I usually don’t but I’m conflicted.



Absolutely!  I get it every year (I'm in healthcare) for 10+ years and never been sick.  Even so, this year I don't want to be ducking and dodging flu AND COVID.  I'll take my chances and only fight with COVID.


----------



## lavaflow99

B_Phlyy said:


> We already received our first batch of flu vaccines and they will be offering them to staff next month. I plan to get one.
> 
> At best, Agent Orange knows the vaccine is not ready (I don't remember hearing anything about the trials being over) and it's a placebo. At worst, Agent Orange knows it's actual coronavirus in the syringe and is hoping enough people will be too sick to go out and vote. Hard pass for me.



I agree.  I am a big advocate for vaccination but taking COVID19 vaccine before 2020?  No thanks.  And I will encourage anyone who asks me to do the same.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I got my flu shot on Thursday after my annual checkup.  I get a flu shot every year and was hesitant until the doctor told me that the 2020-2021 batches would have gone into production right as the pandemic was occurring so my fears of "tampering" will carry over into the 2021-2022 batches if Trump gets re-elected.


----------



## Evolving78

I was out doing my side-gig and there was barely any social distancing yesterday. So many people having large gatherings and parties.  Not a mask or covering in sight.  A lot of people have given up the fight. They don’t care anymore. They want everything to go back to the way it was. I refuse! What I’m working on is much bigger than wanting to hang out with others. I can’t put myself or my family at risk. Me and mine will continue to be on lockdown and only go out for errands and walking. There will be no physical socializing!


----------



## Shimmie

Evolving78 said:


> I was out doing my side-gig and there was barely any social distancing yesterday. So many people having large gatherings and parties.  Not a mask or covering in sight.  A lot of people have given up the fight. They don’t care anymore. They want everything to go back to the way it was. I refuse! What I’m working on is much bigger than wanting to hang out with others. I can’t put myself or my family at risk. Me and mine will continue to be on lockdown and only go out for errands and walking. There will be no physical socializing!


Thank you will never be enough.   This country needs to be divided into two sections.   Those who have sense and care regarding health and safety of others to be on one side and those who don’t care on a fast boat to Covid Island...far, far from harming innocent lives.  

There is no going back to how it was before; yet going forward to make life better.  It’s a sacrifice that’s well worth the benefits.


----------



## Evolving78

So many people... @Shimmie 
A lot of garage gatherings and backyard parties. Jumping Houses for the kids, etc.. low class, middle class, upper class, etc.. everybody was just having a good old fancy time. The media warned all of the Labor Day festivities will cause a serious spike in cases.


----------



## Shimmie

Evolving78 said:


> So many people... @Shimmie
> A lot of garage gatherings and backyard parties. Jumping Houses for the kids, etc.. low class, middle class, upper class, etc.. everybody was just having a good old fancy time. The media warned all of the Labor Day festivities will cause a serious spike in cases.


I know folks are tired, but it really isn’t a sacrifice to take precautions for health and safety.    It’s a matter of choosing between pain and inconvenience.      Taking wise precautions may be inconvenient; however the pain of having the virus is far, far worse.


----------



## [email protected]@

I'll be getting the flu shot this year.


----------



## ebonysweetie

Hey everyone. I believe this is my first time posting in this thread, but I wanted to pop in with my cleaning tips. Instead of bleach and Lysol, lately I’ve been using Hypochlorous acid(HOCL). It’s non toxic and on the EPA list to use against COVID-19 . I’ve been using it like Lysol to spray surfaces, the air etc. Its safe to use in the kitchen on food surfaces (when diluted to 200 ppm). I purchased a machine to make it at home (Force of Nature)  but there are other machines out there. Making it at home is pretty simple. HOCL is just electrolyzed salt, water and vinegar (to lower the pH of my tapwater), but the downside is that the shelf life is only about 2 weeks (I test my solution using test strips and find mine has been lasting much longer). The smell of HOCL is like pool water or very light chlorine water. I’m very sensitive to smell and this doesn’t really bother me as much as bleach or even Lysol. Also the smell wears off pretty quickly.

The machine that I purchased has pre-packaged capsules For sale to make the solution but I joined a Facebook page where members have been able to re-create the capsules. However, if the company finds out they will void your warranty. But it’s been working for me! Anyways I just wanted to share this information. Let me know if you guys have any questions. Below is a link to the Facebook page and more information about HOCL. _*Just a note, I do not work for nor am I affiliated with any company*_.  I stumbled across this because I was tired of searching for Lysol and the smell was getting to me.  I just wanted to share this with you guys since it’s been helpful and has save me money over the past couple of months.

*Machines* (some are expensive so I went with the cheapest since I have a small household and don’t need much)
*Force of Nature:*  $70 +20% off
https://www.forceofnatureclean.com/natural-cleaner-and-disinfectant/ 

*Ecoloxtech*:   $260 but makes a larger quantity.
https://www.ecoloxtech.com/ 

*Naturechlor*:    $130 - $238
https://controlomatic.ecwid.com/Electrolyzed-Water-c49123203 


*FB group for HOCL enthusiast *(it’s private but they’re pretty quick to approve new members):








						Force of Nature Fanatics, NatureChlor Enthusiasts, HOCl Aficionados | Facebook
					

Due to an influx of new members,  it may take longer than usual to get approved.   If you answer ALL 3 of the *multiple choice* questions (even if the answers are incorrect), AND check "I agree", you...




					www.facebook.com
				




*YouTube page on how to create the Force of Nature capsules*: 

*For all my researchers, more information about HOCL:* https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7315945/


----------



## Theresamonet

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm down 46 pounds since March.  Well hello Size 8.  Nice to finally meet you.



Awesome! Congrats! And this is just from cutting out snacking, or have you been doing something else too?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Theresamonet said:


> Awesome! Congrats! And this is just from cutting out snacking, or have you been doing something else too?


I think it's also that my heavy meal for the day is lunch and there's a lot more water at night.


----------



## Kanky

They say that people aren’t getting COVID-19 from food and packages.









						It is highly unlikely that food is a source of Covid-19 contamination, experts say | CNN
					

A team of experts on food contamination says it is highly unlikely that food is a source of Covid-19 transmission.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## vevster

In other vaccine news....









						UN says new polio outbreak in Sudan caused by oral vaccine
					

LONDON (AP) — The World Health Organization says a new polio outbreak in Sudan is linked to an ongoing vaccine-sparked epidemic in Chad — a week after the U...




					apnews.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> I got my flu shot on Thursday after my annual checkup.  I get a flu shot every year and was hesitant until the doctor told me that the 2020-2021 batches would have gone into production right as the pandemic was occurring so my fears of "tampering" will carry over into the 2021-2022 batches if Trump gets re-elected.



Thanks for this info. Let me go get my flu shot this week.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Chromia said:


> This is why I don't even want to sit outside with people.  At my job we work from the office 2 days/week, and some people eat lunch at the picnic tables outside.  I don't even eat outside by myself because I don't want anyone joining me.



Same. I'm shaking my head in disbelief at people eating *inside* restaurants. I'm not eating inside or outside either. Nope.


----------



## vevster

ebonysweetie said:


> Hey everyone. I believe this is my first time posting in this thread, but I wanted to pop in with my cleaning tips. Instead of bleach and Lysol, lately I’ve been using Hypochlorous acid(HOCL). It’s non toxic and on the EPA list to use against COVID-19 . I’ve been using it like Lysol to spray surfaces, the air etc. Its safe to use in the kitchen on food surfaces (when diluted to 200 ppm). I purchased a machine to make it at home (Force of Nature)  but there are other machines out there. Making it at home is pretty simple. HOCL is just electrolyzed salt, water and vinegar (to lower the pH of my tapwater), but the downside is that the shelf life is only about 2 weeks (I test my solution using test strips and find mine has been lasting much longer). The smell of HOCL is like pool water or very light chlorine water. I’m very sensitive to smell and this doesn’t really bother me as much as bleach or even Lysol. Also the smell wears off pretty quickly.
> 
> The machine that I purchased has pre-packaged capsules For sale to make the solution but I joined a Facebook page where members have been able to re-create the capsules. However, if the company finds out they will void your warranty. But it’s been working for me! Anyways I just wanted to share this information. Let me know if you guys have any questions. Below is a link to the Facebook page and more information about HOCL. _*Just a note, I do not work for nor am I affiliated with any company*_.  I stumbled across this because I was tired of searching for Lysol and the smell was getting to me.  I just wanted to share this with you guys since it’s been helpful and has save me money over the past couple of months.
> 
> *Machines* (some are expensive so I went with the cheapest since I have a small household and don’t need much)
> *Force of Nature:*  $70 +20% off
> https://www.forceofnatureclean.com/natural-cleaner-and-disinfectant/
> 
> *Ecoloxtech*:   $260 but makes a larger quantity.
> https://www.ecoloxtech.com/
> 
> *Naturechlor*:    $130 - $238
> https://controlomatic.ecwid.com/Electrolyzed-Water-c49123203
> 
> 
> *FB group for HOCL enthusiast *(it’s private but they’re pretty quick to approve new members):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Force of Nature Fanatics, NatureChlor Enthusiasts, HOCl Aficionados | Facebook
> 
> 
> Due to an influx of new members,  it may take longer than usual to get approved.   If you answer ALL 3 of the *multiple choice* questions (even if the answers are incorrect), AND check "I agree", you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YouTube page on how to create the Force of Nature capsules*:
> 
> *For all my researchers, more information about HOCL:* https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7315945/


Thanks for sharing.... boy that is a lot of work, 2 types of strips, a sensitive digital scale -- I have a food scale but she appears to have a scale just for that purpose....

Good to know though!!!!


----------



## vevster

Hey guys, I have 3 young relatives in College... I track the Covid news for each school.  I also reviewed the approach each school is taking.  Cornell has a 19 page approach that is the best I've seen so far.  Cuomo has mandated a threshold that says if the cases exceed 100 at a university, within a 2 week span, the school had to switch to online learning.  Cornell feels they are being punished for being very aggressive with their testing.

Can you all sign the petition they started for this policy to be amended?









						Sign the Petition
					

Give Surveillance Testing a Chance. Amend the NYS Covid-19 Threshold.




					chng.it
				




If interested, check out Cornell's Covid dashboard --- Very impressive.









						COVID-19 Response | Cornell University
					

Cornell is working with campus partners, as well as local and state resources, to protect the health and well-being of the Cornell community



					covid.cornell.edu


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Hey guys, I have 3 young relatives in College... I track the Covid news for each school.  I also reviewed the approach each school is taking.  Cornell has a 19 page approach that is the best I've seen so far.  Cuomo has mandated a threshold that says if the cases exceed 100 at a university, within a 2 week span, the school had to switch to online learning.  Cornell feels they are being punished for being very aggressive with their testing.
> 
> Can you all sign the petition they started for this policy to be amended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Give Surveillance Testing a Chance. Amend the NYS Covid-19 Threshold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chng.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If interested check out Cornell's Covid dashboard --- Very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Response | Cornell University
> 
> 
> Cornell is working with campus partners, as well as local and state resources, to protect the health and well-being of the Cornell community
> 
> 
> 
> covid.cornell.edu


Done


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> Done


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My local UNI has been open 2 weeks. 850 positive cases. Yay.


----------



## meka72

TrulyBlessed said:


> Are y’all getting the flu shot this year? I usually don’t but I’m conflicted.


Yes. I’ve been getting it for the last 14 years or so.


----------



## meka72

I was watching MSNBC a little earlier and saw a segment about this black veteran who died of C19 and happened to live in the same city as my uncle who died from it too. I reached out to my cousin to see if their families knew each other and sure enough, they did. My cousin is close friends with the man’s daughter (interviewed in the article below) and she’s his wife’s line sister. Our community is just taking hit after hit with this disease. 









						Husband dies, wife survives COVID battle
					

About 800 miles separate life from Radcliff and New York City.




					www.thenewsenterprise.com


----------



## ebonysweetie

vevster said:


> Thanks for sharing.... boy that is a lot of work, 2 types of strips, a sensitive digital scale -- I have a food scale but she appears to have a scale just for that purpose....
> 
> Good to know though!!!!


I’m just now fully making it through this thread and I see you guys are already on it! I’m late. Lol. The scale and the strips were pretty cheap on Amazon. It’s good to have the chlorine strips on hand anyways because force of nature claims that they are cleaning solution comes out to be 250 ppm and many of us have been measuring it at 400 ppm    . Also it’s good to verify that your machine is still working properly over time. I believe this was the issue some customers and their older models which is why they updated it.


----------



## vevster

ebonysweetie said:


> I’m just now fully making it through this thread and I see you guys are already on it! I’m late. Lol. The scale and the strips were pretty cheap on Amazon. It’s good to have the chlorine strips on hand anyways because force of nature claims that they are cleaning solution comes out to be 250 ppm and many of us have been measuring it at 400 ppm    . Also it’s good to verify that your machine is still working properly over time. I believe this was the issue some customers and their older models which is why they updated it.


Yes, you are right, I'm saving that video for the future!  I like the fact that it is stronger as opposed to weaker.  In testing your solution what are you finding the strength is?  I love it for my car, anything I have to disinfect daily that is not necessarily dirty because it is non toxic.


----------



## meka72

I’m so beyond angry.


*'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*





Washington (CNN) — President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage."

"This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7.

In a series of interviews with Woodward, Trump revealed that he had a surprising level of detail about the threat of the virus earlier than previously known. "Pretty amazing," Trump told Woodward, adding that the coronavirus was maybe five times "more deadly" than the flu.

Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."

The book, using Trump's own words, depicts a President who has betrayed the public trust and the most fundamental responsibilities of his office. In "Rage," Trump says the job of a president is "to keep our country safe." But in early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.

"I wanted to always play it down," Trump told Woodward on March 19, even as he had declared a national emergency over the virus days earlier. "I still like playing it down, because I don't want to create a panic."

If instead of playing down what he knew, Trump had acted decisively in early February with a strict shutdown and a consistent message to wear masks, social distance and wash hands, experts believethat thousands of American lives could have been saved.

The startling revelations in "Rage," which CNN obtained ahead of its September 15 release, were made during 18 wide-ranging interviews Trump gave Woodward from December 5, 2019 to July 21, 2020. The interviews were recorded by Woodward with Trump's permission, and CNN has obtained copies of some of the audio tapes.

"Rage" also includes brutal assessments of Trump's presidency from many of his former top national security officials, including former Defense Secretary James Mattis, former Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats and former Secretary of State Rex Tillerson. Mattis is quoted as calling Trump "dangerous" and "unfit" to be commander in chief. Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."

In this White House photo from December 2019 provided by Bob Woodward, President Donald Trump is seen speaking to Woodward in the Oval Office, surrounded by some aides and advisers, as well as Vice President Mike Pence. On Trump's desk is a large picture of Trump and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un.
The book also contains harsh evaluations of the President's leadership on the virus from current officials.

Dr. Anthony Fauci, the administration's top infectious disease expert, is quoted telling others Trump's leadership was "rudderless" and that his "attention span is like a minus number."

"His sole purpose is to get reelected," Fauci told an associate, according to Woodward.

*'The virus has nothing to do with me'*

Woodward reveals new details on the early warnings Trump received -- and often ignored.

In a January 28 top secret intelligence briefing, national security adviser Robert O'Brien gave Trump a "jarring" warning about the virus, telling the President it would be the "biggest national security threat" of his presidency. Trump's head "popped up," Woodward writes.
O'Brien's deputy, Matt Pottinger, concurred, telling Trump it could be as bad as the influenza pandemic of 1918, which killed an estimated 50 million people worldwide, including 675,000 Americans. Pottinger warned Trump that asymptomatic spread was occurring in China: He had been told 50% of those infected showed no symptoms.

At that time, there were fewer than a dozen reported coronavirus cases in the US.
Three days later, Trump announced restrictions on travel from China, a move suggested by his national security team -- despite Trump's later claims that he alone backed the travel limitations.

Nevertheless, Trump continued to publicly downplay the danger of the virus. February was a lost month. Woodward views this as a damning missed opportunity for Trump to reset "the leadership clock" after he was told this was a "once-in-a-lifetime health emergency."

"Presidents are the executive branch. There was a duty to warn. To listen, to plan, and to take care," Woodward writes. But in the days following the January 28 briefing, Trump used high-profile appearances to minimize the threat and, Woodward writes, "to reassure the public they faced little risk."

During a pre-Super Bowl interview on Fox News February 2, Trump said, "We pretty much shut it down coming in from China." Two days later during his State of the Union address, Trump made only a passing reference to the virus, promising, "my administration will take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from this threat."
Asked by Woodward in May if he remembered O'Brien's January 28 warning that the virus would be the biggest national security threat of his presidency, Trump equivocated. "No, I don't." Trump said. "I'm sure if he said it — you know, I'm sure he said it. Nice guy."

The book highlights how the President took all of the credit and none of the responsibility for his actions related to the pandemic, which has infected 6 million Americans and killed more than 185,000 in the US.

"The virus has nothing to do with me," Trump told Woodward in their final interview in July. "It's not my fault. It's — China let the damn virus out."

*'It goes through the air'*

When Woodward spoke to Trump on February 7, two days after he was acquitted on impeachment charges by the Senate, Woodward expected a lengthy conversation about the trial. He was surprised, however, by the President's focus on the virus. At the same time that Trump and his public health officials were saying the virus was "low risk," Trump divulged to Woodward that the night before he'd spoken to Chinese President Xi Jinping about the virus. Woodward quotes Trump as saying, "We've got a little bit of an interesting setback with the virus going in China."

"It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus."
But Trump spent most of the next month saying that the virus was "very much under control" and that cases in the US would "disappear." Trump said on his trip to India on February 25 that it was "a problem that's going to go away," and the next day he predicted the number of US cases "within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero."

By March 19, when Trump told Woodward he was purposely downplaying the dangers to avoid creating a panic, he also acknowledged the threat to young people. "Just today and yesterday, some startling facts came out. It's not just old, older. Young people too, plenty of young people," Trump said.

Publicly, however, Trump has continued to insist just the opposite, saying as recently as August 5 that children were "almost immune."

Even into April, when the US became the country with the most confirmed cases in the world, Trump's public statements contradicted his acknowledgements to Woodward. At an April 3 coronavirus task force briefing, Trump was still downplaying the virusand stating that it would go away. "I said it's going away and it is going away," he said. Yet two days later on April 5, Trump again told Woodward, "It's a horrible thing. It's unbelievable," and on April 13, he said, "It's so easily transmissible, you wouldn't even believe it."

*'Dangerous' and 'unfit'*

Woodward, a two-time Pulitzer Prize winner, conducted hundreds of hours of confidential background interviews with firsthand witnesses for "Rage," and he obtained "notes, emails, diaries, calendars and confidential documents," including more than two dozen letters Trump exchanged with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un. Woodward is known to record his interviews with the permission of his subjects and sources.

He writes that when he attributes exact quotations, thoughts or conclusions, that information comes either from the person, a colleague with direct knowledge or documents.

Trump's conscious downplaying of the coronavirus is one of numerous revelations in "Rage." The book is filled with anecdotes about top cabinet officials blindsided by tweets, frustrated with Trump's inability to focus and scared about his next policy directive because he refused to accept facts or listen to experts:
-- Mattis is quoted as saying Trump is "dangerous," "unfit," has "no moral compass" and took foreign policy actions that showed adversaries "how to destroy America." After Mattis left the administration, he and Coats discussed whether they needed to take "collective action" to speak out publicly against Trump. Mattis says he ultimately resigned after Trump announced he was withdrawing US troops from Syria, "when I was basically directed to do something that I thought went beyond stupid to felony stupid."

-- Woodward writes that Coats and his top staff members "examined the intelligence as carefully as possible," and that Coats still questions the relationship between Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin. "Coats saw how extraordinary it was for the president's top intelligence official to harbor such deep suspicions about the president's relationship with Putin. But he could not shake them."

-- Trump has come under fire in recent days for reportedly making disparaging remarks about US military personnel and veterans. Woodward's book includes an anecdote where an aide to Mattis heard Trump say in a meeting, "my f---ing generals are a bunch of pussies" because they cared more about alliances than trade deals. Mattis asked the aide to document the comment in an email to him. And Trump himself criticized military officials to Woodward over their view that alliances with NATO and South Korea are the best bargain the US makes. "I wouldn't say they were stupid, because I would never say that about our military people," Trump said. "But if they said that, they -- whoever said that was stupid. It's a horrible bargain ... they make so much money. Costs us $10 billion. We're suckers."

-- Woodward reports that Trump's national security team expressed concerns the US may have come close to nuclear war with North Korea amid provocations in 2017. "We never knew whether it was real," Secretary of State Mike Pompeo is quoted as saying, "or whether it was a bluff." But it was so serious that Mattis slept in his clothes to be ready in case there was a North Korean launch and repeatedly went to the Washington National Cathedral to pray.

-- Trump boasted to Woodward about a new secret weapons system. "I have built a nuclear — a weapons system that nobody's ever had in this country before," Trump said. Woodward says other sources confirmed the information, without providing further details, but expressed surprise that Trump disclosed it.

-- Woodward obtained the 27 "love letters" Trump exchanged with Kim Jong Un, 25 of which have not been reported publicly. The letters, filled with flowery language, provide a fascinating window into their relationship. Kim flatters Trump by repeatedly calling him "Your Excellency," and writes in one letter that meeting again would be "reminiscent of a scene from a fantasy film." In another, Kim writes that the "deep and special friendship between us will work as a magical force." CNN has obtained the transcripts of two of the letters.

-- Trump's son-in-law and senior White House adviser Jared Kushner also weighs in with some unusual literary insights about his father-in-law. Kushner is quoted as saying that four texts are key to understanding Trump, including "Alice in Wonderland." Kushner paraphrased the Cheshire Cat: "If you don't know where you're going, any path will get you there."

-- Woodward pressed Trump on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman's role in the 2018 killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi. Once again, Trump dismissed the US intelligence assessment and defends bin Salman: "He says very strongly that he didn't do it."

-- Trump insulted his predecessors, saying Woodward made former President George W. Bush "look like a stupid moron, which he was." Trump said of former President Barack Obama: "I don't think Obama's smart ... I think he's highly overrated. And I don't think he's a great speaker." He also tells Woodward that Kim Jong Un thought Obama was an "*******."

-- Woodward discussed the Black Lives Matter protests and suggested to the President that people like the two of them -- "White, privileged" -- need to work to understand the anger and pain that Black people feel in the US. "You really drank the Kool-Aid, didn't you? Just listen to you," Trump responded, repeating his outrageous talking point that he's done more for the Black community than any president besides Abraham Lincoln.

-- Woodward reports new details on Russia's election meddling, writing that the NSA and CIA have classified evidence the Russians had placed malware in the election registration systems of at least two Florida counties, St. Lucie and Washington. While there was no evidence the malware had been activated, Woodward writes, it was sophisticated and could erase voters in specific districts. The voting system vendor used by Florida was also used in states across the country.

*'Dynamite behind the door'*

"Rage" is a follow-up to Woodward's 2018 bestselling book "Fear," which portrayed a chaotic White House in which aides hid papers from Trump to protect the country from what they viewed as his most dangerous impulses.

While Trump slammed "Fear," he also complained that he didn't speak to Woodward for the book, which resulted in his agreeing to extensive interviews for "Rage."

However, on August 14, Trump preemptively attacked Woodward's new book, tweeting, "The Bob Woodward book will be a FAKE, as always, just as many of the others have been."

Throughout the book, Trump provides insights into his view of the presidency. He tells Woodward when you're running the country, "There's dynamite behind every door."

After his 18 interviews, Woodward issues a stark verdict: Trump is the "dynamite behind the door." Woodward concludes his book with a declaration that "Trump is the wrong man for the job."


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ And still, approximately 40% of the voters will dismiss this as “fake news.” Infuriating... but with no impact on the cult forcing us to continue living this nightmare.


----------



## Lute

@meka72  the thought that i can't hug and kiss my mother on the cheek.. because of that mother trucker not taking this seriously makes me beyond livid.


----------



## SoniT

yamilee21 said:


> ^^^ And still, approximately 40% of the voters will dismiss this as “fake news.” Infuriating... but with no impact on the cult forcing us to continue living this nightmare.


How people still support this man is mind boggling to me. It reminds me of a cult, like Jim Jones.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


>


I love Babies  .   This study warms my heart because there’s nothing more painful for a parent than to see their children suffer.  I can’t imagine how heartbroken anyone would be to see any child suffer the horrors of Covid19.     Children can’t fight for themselves.    Thank God babies and children have  this protection.


----------



## Kanky

meka72 said:


> I’m so beyond angry.
> 
> 
> *'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN) — President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage."
> 
> "This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7.
> 
> In a series of interviews with Woodward, Trump revealed that he had a surprising level of detail about the threat of the virus earlier than previously known. "Pretty amazing," Trump told Woodward, adding that the coronavirus was maybe five times "more deadly" than the flu.
> 
> Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."
> 
> The book, using Trump's own words, depicts a President who has betrayed the public trust and the most fundamental responsibilities of his office. In "Rage," Trump says the job of a president is "to keep our country safe." But in early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.
> 
> "I wanted to always play it down," Trump told Woodward on March 19, even as he had declared a national emergency over the virus days earlier. "I still like playing it down, because I don't want to create a panic."
> 
> If instead of playing down what he knew, Trump had acted decisively in early February with a strict shutdown and a consistent message to wear masks, social distance and wash hands, experts believethat thousands of American lives could have been saved.
> 
> The startling revelations in "Rage," which CNN obtained ahead of its September 15 release, were made during 18 wide-ranging interviews Trump gave Woodward from December 5, 2019 to July 21, 2020. The interviews were recorded by Woodward with Trump's permission, and CNN has obtained copies of some of the audio tapes.
> 
> "Rage" also includes brutal assessments of Trump's presidency from many of his former top national security officials, including former Defense Secretary James Mattis, former Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats and former Secretary of State Rex Tillerson. Mattis is quoted as calling Trump "dangerous" and "unfit" to be commander in chief. Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."
> View attachment 462973
> In this White House photo from December 2019 provided by Bob Woodward, President Donald Trump is seen speaking to Woodward in the Oval Office, surrounded by some aides and advisers, as well as Vice President Mike Pence. On Trump's desk is a large picture of Trump and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un.
> The book also contains harsh evaluations of the President's leadership on the virus from current officials.
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the administration's top infectious disease expert, is quoted telling others Trump's leadership was "rudderless" and that his "attention span is like a minus number."
> 
> "His sole purpose is to get reelected," Fauci told an associate, according to Woodward.
> 
> *'The virus has nothing to do with me'*
> 
> Woodward reveals new details on the early warnings Trump received -- and often ignored.
> 
> In a January 28 top secret intelligence briefing, national security adviser Robert O'Brien gave Trump a "jarring" warning about the virus, telling the President it would be the "biggest national security threat" of his presidency. Trump's head "popped up," Woodward writes.
> O'Brien's deputy, Matt Pottinger, concurred, telling Trump it could be as bad as the influenza pandemic of 1918, which killed an estimated 50 million people worldwide, including 675,000 Americans. Pottinger warned Trump that asymptomatic spread was occurring in China: He had been told 50% of those infected showed no symptoms.
> 
> At that time, there were fewer than a dozen reported coronavirus cases in the US.
> Three days later, Trump announced restrictions on travel from China, a move suggested by his national security team -- despite Trump's later claims that he alone backed the travel limitations.
> 
> Nevertheless, Trump continued to publicly downplay the danger of the virus. February was a lost month. Woodward views this as a damning missed opportunity for Trump to reset "the leadership clock" after he was told this was a "once-in-a-lifetime health emergency."
> 
> "Presidents are the executive branch. There was a duty to warn. To listen, to plan, and to take care," Woodward writes. But in the days following the January 28 briefing, Trump used high-profile appearances to minimize the threat and, Woodward writes, "to reassure the public they faced little risk."
> 
> During a pre-Super Bowl interview on Fox News February 2, Trump said, "We pretty much shut it down coming in from China." Two days later during his State of the Union address, Trump made only a passing reference to the virus, promising, "my administration will take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from this threat."
> Asked by Woodward in May if he remembered O'Brien's January 28 warning that the virus would be the biggest national security threat of his presidency, Trump equivocated. "No, I don't." Trump said. "I'm sure if he said it — you know, I'm sure he said it. Nice guy."
> 
> The book highlights how the President took all of the credit and none of the responsibility for his actions related to the pandemic, which has infected 6 million Americans and killed more than 185,000 in the US.
> 
> "The virus has nothing to do with me," Trump told Woodward in their final interview in July. "It's not my fault. It's — China let the damn virus out."
> 
> *'It goes through the air'*
> 
> When Woodward spoke to Trump on February 7, two days after he was acquitted on impeachment charges by the Senate, Woodward expected a lengthy conversation about the trial. He was surprised, however, by the President's focus on the virus. At the same time that Trump and his public health officials were saying the virus was "low risk," Trump divulged to Woodward that the night before he'd spoken to Chinese President Xi Jinping about the virus. Woodward quotes Trump as saying, "We've got a little bit of an interesting setback with the virus going in China."
> 
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus."
> But Trump spent most of the next month saying that the virus was "very much under control" and that cases in the US would "disappear." Trump said on his trip to India on February 25 that it was "a problem that's going to go away," and the next day he predicted the number of US cases "within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero."
> 
> By March 19, when Trump told Woodward he was purposely downplaying the dangers to avoid creating a panic, he also acknowledged the threat to young people. "Just today and yesterday, some startling facts came out. It's not just old, older. Young people too, plenty of young people," Trump said.
> 
> Publicly, however, Trump has continued to insist just the opposite, saying as recently as August 5 that children were "almost immune."
> 
> Even into April, when the US became the country with the most confirmed cases in the world, Trump's public statements contradicted his acknowledgements to Woodward. At an April 3 coronavirus task force briefing, Trump was still downplaying the virusand stating that it would go away. "I said it's going away and it is going away," he said. Yet two days later on April 5, Trump again told Woodward, "It's a horrible thing. It's unbelievable," and on April 13, he said, "It's so easily transmissible, you wouldn't even believe it."
> 
> *'Dangerous' and 'unfit'*
> 
> Woodward, a two-time Pulitzer Prize winner, conducted hundreds of hours of confidential background interviews with firsthand witnesses for "Rage," and he obtained "notes, emails, diaries, calendars and confidential documents," including more than two dozen letters Trump exchanged with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un. Woodward is known to record his interviews with the permission of his subjects and sources.
> 
> He writes that when he attributes exact quotations, thoughts or conclusions, that information comes either from the person, a colleague with direct knowledge or documents.
> 
> Trump's conscious downplaying of the coronavirus is one of numerous revelations in "Rage." The book is filled with anecdotes about top cabinet officials blindsided by tweets, frustrated with Trump's inability to focus and scared about his next policy directive because he refused to accept facts or listen to experts:
> -- Mattis is quoted as saying Trump is "dangerous," "unfit," has "no moral compass" and took foreign policy actions that showed adversaries "how to destroy America." After Mattis left the administration, he and Coats discussed whether they needed to take "collective action" to speak out publicly against Trump. Mattis says he ultimately resigned after Trump announced he was withdrawing US troops from Syria, "when I was basically directed to do something that I thought went beyond stupid to felony stupid."
> 
> -- Woodward writes that Coats and his top staff members "examined the intelligence as carefully as possible," and that Coats still questions the relationship between Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin. "Coats saw how extraordinary it was for the president's top intelligence official to harbor such deep suspicions about the president's relationship with Putin. But he could not shake them."
> 
> -- Trump has come under fire in recent days for reportedly making disparaging remarks about US military personnel and veterans. Woodward's book includes an anecdote where an aide to Mattis heard Trump say in a meeting, "my f---ing generals are a bunch of pussies" because they cared more about alliances than trade deals. Mattis asked the aide to document the comment in an email to him. And Trump himself criticized military officials to Woodward over their view that alliances with NATO and South Korea are the best bargain the US makes. "I wouldn't say they were stupid, because I would never say that about our military people," Trump said. "But if they said that, they -- whoever said that was stupid. It's a horrible bargain ... they make so much money. Costs us $10 billion. We're suckers."
> 
> -- Woodward reports that Trump's national security team expressed concerns the US may have come close to nuclear war with North Korea amid provocations in 2017. "We never knew whether it was real," Secretary of State Mike Pompeo is quoted as saying, "or whether it was a bluff." But it was so serious that Mattis slept in his clothes to be ready in case there was a North Korean launch and repeatedly went to the Washington National Cathedral to pray.
> 
> -- Trump boasted to Woodward about a new secret weapons system. "I have built a nuclear — a weapons system that nobody's ever had in this country before," Trump said. Woodward says other sources confirmed the information, without providing further details, but expressed surprise that Trump disclosed it.
> 
> -- Woodward obtained the 27 "love letters" Trump exchanged with Kim Jong Un, 25 of which have not been reported publicly. The letters, filled with flowery language, provide a fascinating window into their relationship. Kim flatters Trump by repeatedly calling him "Your Excellency," and writes in one letter that meeting again would be "reminiscent of a scene from a fantasy film." In another, Kim writes that the "deep and special friendship between us will work as a magical force." CNN has obtained the transcripts of two of the letters.
> 
> -- Trump's son-in-law and senior White House adviser Jared Kushner also weighs in with some unusual literary insights about his father-in-law. Kushner is quoted as saying that four texts are key to understanding Trump, including "Alice in Wonderland." Kushner paraphrased the Cheshire Cat: "If you don't know where you're going, any path will get you there."
> 
> -- Woodward pressed Trump on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman's role in the 2018 killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi. Once again, Trump dismissed the US intelligence assessment and defends bin Salman: "He says very strongly that he didn't do it."
> 
> -- Trump insulted his predecessors, saying Woodward made former President George W. Bush "look like a stupid moron, which he was." Trump said of former President Barack Obama: "I don't think Obama's smart ... I think he's highly overrated. And I don't think he's a great speaker." He also tells Woodward that Kim Jong Un thought Obama was an "*******."
> 
> -- Woodward discussed the Black Lives Matter protests and suggested to the President that people like the two of them -- "White, privileged" -- need to work to understand the anger and pain that Black people feel in the US. "You really drank the Kool-Aid, didn't you? Just listen to you," Trump responded, repeating his outrageous talking point that he's done more for the Black community than any president besides Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> -- Woodward reports new details on Russia's election meddling, writing that the NSA and CIA have classified evidence the Russians had placed malware in the election registration systems of at least two Florida counties, St. Lucie and Washington. While there was no evidence the malware had been activated, Woodward writes, it was sophisticated and could erase voters in specific districts. The voting system vendor used by Florida was also used in states across the country.
> 
> *'Dynamite behind the door'*
> 
> "Rage" is a follow-up to Woodward's 2018 bestselling book "Fear," which portrayed a chaotic White House in which aides hid papers from Trump to protect the country from what they viewed as his most dangerous impulses.
> 
> While Trump slammed "Fear," he also complained that he didn't speak to Woodward for the book, which resulted in his agreeing to extensive interviews for "Rage."
> 
> However, on August 14, Trump preemptively attacked Woodward's new book, tweeting, "The Bob Woodward book will be a FAKE, as always, just as many of the others have been."
> 
> Throughout the book, Trump provides insights into his view of the presidency. He tells Woodward when you're running the country, "There's dynamite behind every door."
> 
> After his 18 interviews, Woodward issues a stark verdict: Trump is the "dynamite behind the door." Woodward concludes his book with a declaration that "Trump is the wrong man for the job."


It was obvious that he was completely unfit for office from the beginning and no one should be surprised that it resulted in mass death.


----------



## Kanky

SoniT said:


> How people still support this man is mind boggling to me. It reminds me of a cult, like Jim Jones.


Well he is still white and racist and that is why they voted for him.


----------



## Kanky

28 year old Elementary School teacher dies of Covid-19.









						At least 3 teachers have died from Covid-19 complications in recent weeks | CNN
					

At least three teachers have died from complications of Covid-19 in recent weeks, according to CNN reporting and local media reports.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## SoniT

Kanky said:


> Well he is still white and racist and that is why they voted for him.


Ok.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Shimmie said:


> I love Babies  .   This study warms my heart because there’s nothing more painful for a parent than to see their children suffer.  I can’t imagine how heartbroken anyone would be to see any child suffer the horrors of Covid19.     Children can’t fight for themselves.    Thank God babies and children have  this protection.


I definitely know what it means to have a baby on a ventilator and you are being told to consider doing last rites and preparation. I mean getting better one day, and the next you're taking Thanksgiving Turkey off the grill and speeding through town to the hospital....Thats why I was out power shopping as early as February. People play too many games.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> 28 year old Elementary School teacher dies of Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 3 teachers have died from Covid-19 complications in recent weeks | CNN
> 
> 
> At least three teachers have died from complications of Covid-19 in recent weeks, according to CNN reporting and local media reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Shame.

Our K-12 school district has been open 2 weeks and we are at over 200 teacher and student infections. Add that to the 850 University staff I posted upthread. Everyday parents are upset bc more and more schools are reporting infections. I don't know why they are surprised.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I definitely know what it means to have a baby on a ventilator and you are being told to consider doing last rites and preparation. I mean getting better one day, and the next you're taking Thanksgiving Turkey off the grill and speeding through town to the hospital....Thats why I was out power shopping as early as February. People play too many games.


Is your baby okay?    I hope so


----------



## vevster

Fauci knew all this too. About the virus. I knew he was worthless.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> Fauci knew all this too. About the virus. I knew he was worthless.


But to be fair Trump/Pence did have all of the statements that they put out filtered through Trump’s office. They fired some CDC people who leaked info early on. Wealthy political donors got a “1918 flu type situation” warning and time to sell their travel/entertainment stock and invest in work from home companies.


----------



## vevster

My PCP sent me a letter yesterday. Covid19 made him financially unable to maintain a private practice. After decades he is going to join a medical group.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> My PCP sent me a letter yesterda. Covid19 made him financially unable to maintain a private practice. After decades he is going to join a medical group.


Please help me understand ... and thanks  I appreciate it.     

It seems that there would be more of a need for private doctors during this time. So many people are having issues other than Covid. I’m able to see my PCP virtually. So far, it’s been very helpful. I hope this doesn’t affect other private practices.

Thanks again for sharing; it’s a wake up call.


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> Please help me understand ... and thanks  I appreciate it.
> 
> It seems that there would be more of a need for private doctors during this time. So many people are having issues other than Covid. I’m able to see my PCP virtually. So far, it’s been very helpful. I hope this doesn’t affect other private practices.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing; it’s a wake up call.


He was old school and didn't offer virtual,  I only know what he said in the letter....Due to the pandemic's financial impact on a solo medical practice he will be shutting down his office.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> But to be fair Trump/Pence did have all of the statements that they put out filtered through Trump’s office. They fired some CDC people who leaked info early on. Wealthy political donors got a “1918 flu type situation” warning and time to sell their travel/entertainment stock and invest in work from home companies.


All I saw Fauci doing is giving interviews with celebrities the latest, Tiffany Haddish.  He is so well regarded, if he gave an interview stating the gravity and spreadability of the illness people would listen.  I'm so glad I don't follow mainstream ANYTHING when it comes to health.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Shame.
> 
> Our K-12 school district has been open 2 weeks and we are at over 200 teacher and student infections. Add that to the 850 University staff I posted upthread. Everyday parents are upset bc more and more schools are reporting infections. I don't know why they are surprised.


We are doing remote learning. The teachers teach from their classrooms, but the children remain at home. They may go into hybrid learning next semester, but my kids will still be doing remote.


----------



## Evolving78

vevster said:


> He was old school and didn't offer virtual,  I only know what he said in the letter....Due to the pandemic's financial impact on a solo medical practice he will be shutting down his office.


Telehealth/telemedicine is here now and there is no getting around it. It was a thing before the pandemic and the wave of the future. Luckily, a lot of healthcare practices and facilities were prepared for it.  That’s messed up he refused to move forward with the times. Hopefully he joins a network if he wants to continue to practice, but guess what? He is gonna have to offer telemedicine services.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> He was old school and didn't offer virtual,  I only know what he said in the letter....Due to the pandemic's financial impact on a solo medical practice he will be shutting down his office.


Thanks...     I pray that all goes well for him and his patients that he has a long history with.


----------



## Shimmie

Evolving78 said:


> Telehealth/telemedicine is here now and there is no getting around it. It was a thing before the pandemic and the wave of the future. Luckily, a lot of healthcare practices and facilities were prepared for it.  That’s messed up he refused to move forward with the times. Hopefully he joins a network if he wants to continue to practice, but guess what? He is gonna have to offer telemedicine services.


Life is becoming so much like “The Jetsons”.   They were the intro to “tele-living”.


----------



## vevster

This looks like a cool disinfecting solution for those looking for less toxic solutions.  Their disinfecting sprays and hand sanitizers are alcohol, hydrogen peroxide and essential oil based









						Cleaning Essentials
					

Evil-free cleaning products without harsh chemicals but have maximum effectiveness!




					www.drbrite.com


----------



## B_Phlyy

Shimmie said:


> Please help me understand ... and thanks  I appreciate it.
> 
> It seems that there would be more of a need for private doctors during this time. So many people are having issues other than Covid. I’m able to see my PCP virtually. So far, it’s been very helpful. I hope this doesn’t affect other private practices.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing; it’s a wake up call.



Most people still do want to see to see their PCP for non-COVID care but all healthcare facilities incurred significant increases in operational costs due to the pandemic. Unless the facility offered COVID testing or telemedicine, most wouldn't be able to offset that cost on their own. Our clinic belongs to a medical group and even we had to consolidate some clinics. And we're just barely under budget.


----------



## Shimmie

B_Phlyy said:


> Most people still do want to see to see their PCP for non-COVID care but all healthcare facilities incurred significant increases in operational costs due to the pandemic. Unless the facility offered COVID testing or telemedicine, most wouldn't be able to offset that cost on their own. Our clinic belongs to a medical group and even we had to consolidate some clinics. And we're just barely under budget.


Thank you.    This information helps because each of your posts are firsthand experience. The news media is so conflicted and viciously competitive. The “truth” isn’t allowed to breathe.

The real truth is coming from those of you who are actually “living” this each day.   I’m thankful for each of you here.   I mean this sincerely.   I’ve had it with all of the news media; their reports are so inconsistent, and they’re getting paid to keep the drama coming and going.

Please...stay safe and healthy.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Shimmie said:


> Is your baby okay?    I hope so


OMG she is the best thing that ever happened to me. She is 6, and will be 7 in a few weeks. She has been tagged for gifted testing. She LOVES 1st grade. I will stop here or I will be testifying. I wish you can see what God did for me and my baby. SHE healed me. I don't know why God chose me to be her mom, but I'm literally the luckiest mama alive I promise. She was in the NICU 7 long months and had a couple years of delays. But honey...I have a praying family. Don't have me testifying in here. Miracles you only hear about happened to my baby in that hospital.
Okay stopping.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> Most people still do want to see to see their PCP for non-COVID care but all healthcare facilities incurred significant increases in operational costs due to the pandemic. Unless the facility offered COVID testing or telemedicine, most wouldn't be able to offset that cost on their own. Our clinic belongs to a medical group and even we had to consolidate some clinics. And we're just barely under budget.


Plus many patients wouldn't be able to take advantage of telehealth...such as many people who are on restricted income, impoverished or just the very old, so some who are vision or hearing impaired. I think telehealth would meet some of their needs, but not all, *IF* they have internet access at all.


----------



## Shimmie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> OMG she is the best thing that ever happened to me. She is 6, and will be 7 in a few weeks. She has been tagged for gifted testing. She LOVES 1st grade. I will stop here or I will be testifying. I wish you can see what God did for me and my baby. SHE healed me. I don't know why God chose me to be her mom, but I'm literally the luckiest mama alive I promise. She was in the NICU 7 long months and had a couple years of delays. But honey...I have a praying family. Don't have me testifying in here. Miracles you only hear about happened to my baby in that hospital.
> Okay stopping.


Miracle Baby ... Testimony for Sure  Praise God!  Such beautiful words “ SHE healed me.”

I’m happy for you and your Baby.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ Aside from this being disturbing for obvious reasons, the police found out one of the people there had the virus when they ran his license. I had no idea that was happening. Is this common knowledge?


----------



## Kanky

__





						Trump officials interfered with CDC reports on Covid-19  - POLITICO
					





					www.politico.com


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Plus many patients wouldn't be able to take advantage of telehealth...such as many people who are on restricted income, impoverished or just the very old, so some who are vision or hearing impaired. I think telehealth would meet some of their needs, but not all, *IF* they have internet access at all.


And that’s where the money for healthcare and providing rural areas with internet access is essential! But republicans or trump supporters don’t believe in big government spending. It puts the whole country at a disadvantage when people are stuck on privilege and entitlement, and not being supportive of advancement for everyone. 

I’m still stuck on that white lady spa owner saying she didn’t want congress to approve a second stimulus, since she wouldn’t be able to have highly qualified applicants at her disposal. She doesn’t want to pay her staff a livable wage, but wants highly qualified applicants? People that are highly qualified spent a lot of time and resources to become that. They need a return on their investment too. What she doesn’t realize is if you get those people in and pay them better, the ROI will be doubled. She wants qualified applicants to risk their health and get paid peanuts.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> ^^^ Aside from this being disturbing for obvious reasons, the police found out one of the people there had the virus when they ran his license. I had no idea that was happening. Is this common knowledge?


I was trying to tell me family this. If you test positive, your name and the neighborhood you live in gets put on “The List”. This list is to inform first responders what type of risks they may come into contact with. I said that list was going to be trouble. There were  Black county health officials trying to convince citizens that “the list” wouldn’t be abused. It was only for data collection purposes.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


>


And my son’s friend was trying to get him to convince me to let him hang out and go out to eat.  I said NO. I said his friend and his parents were reckless and ignorant.. 
people that don’t care about their own health, won’t give a darn about yours.


----------



## Shimmie

Evolving78 said:


> And my son’s friend was trying to get him to convince me to let him hang out and go out to eat.  I said NO. I said his friend and his parents were reckless and ignorant..
> people that don’t care about their own health, won’t give a darn about yours.


So true, they don't care.  I have to wonder, 'what's worse?'  The actual disease or the reckless individuals who refuse to take precautions.   I've come to the conclusion that these careless (people), their reckless attitudes are actually more Covid than the actual virus.  They are heartless 'clones' roaming the earth who need their own planet, far away from those who truly care about life and others lives.      

Your son is blessed to have you as a 'standup' Mom.      We have to stand up for our children, no matter how grown they are.  I'm still standing my ground with my grown-up babies as well.


----------



## vevster

One analyst's opinion: Why Canada flattened the curve -- and the U.S. didn't
					

Canada's chief public health officer Dr. Theresa Tam hasn't minced words in her warnings to her fellow citizens, even if it meant breaking national taboos. In fact, it was exactly the type of blunt and direct public health messaging that is absent in the U.S., but which has helped to crush the...




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## PatDM'T

Chinese virologist claims she has proof COVID-19 was made in Wuhan lab
					

A Chinese virologist who has reportedly been in hiding for fear of her safety has stepped out into the public eye again to make the explosive claim that she has the scientific evidence to prove COV…




					nypost.com


----------



## Lute

vevster said:


> Fauci knew all this too. About the virus. I knew he was worthless.





vevster said:


> All I saw Fauci doing is giving interviews with celebrities the latest, Tiffany Haddish.  He is so well regarded, if he gave an interview stating the gravity and spreadability of the illness people would listen.  I'm so glad I don't follow mainstream ANYTHING when it comes to health.



Gotta remember where he is. He is in a pit of wolves and snakes.  Things is a total Game of Thrones situation and 4.5 is Jeoffery with Cersei tendencies and Fauci is Tyrion just trying  survive until next season.

Fauci is no fool.


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> Fauci is no fool.


Yeah, he saves himself.   But speak of the devil.....


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Yeah, he saves himself.   But speak of the devil.....


You know what?     Sometimes I wish that they'd just 'stop' trying to explain err' thang.    Just say, "Take Vitamin D, C, Zinc"... etc. and then be done with it.   Dat's it!   For months all we hear from dis folkes' is a lot of stuttering and muttering and Uhhhh's and Ummm's and then they change it and then go back to it.  

Am I making any sense?   I hope so?      The truth is, none of these people are sure of the information they are sharing.

The Bible says:   "How long will you 'halt' between two opinions?"    If it's Vitamin D say so and, let it be.

BTW:    I have my 'Force of Nature'  -- It didn't take a lot of words for you to share it with us.  Nope!  You named it and I claimed it and I love it.   I'm ordering extra vials and extra spray bottles.  One bottle for the Kitchen / eating areas; one for living room and entry areas; and the other for the Bathrooms.


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> BTW: I have my 'Force of Nature' -- It didn't take a lot of words for you to share it with us. Nope! You named it and I claimed it and I love it. I'm ordering extra vials and extra spray bottles. One bottle for the Kitchen / eating areas; one for living room and entry areas; and the other for the Bathrooms.


It’s so good, isn’t it? I took the NY Subway yesterday and had a small bottle with me. I also have a dedicated bottle at work.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

As a person with a research background, I GET why he "quietly" supports it. We know that Vitamin D, Zinc will help with prevention. But people WILL tout that as a cure and made silly decisions. Go mask-less (but I got my vitamin D!), go to large gatherings mask-less (but I've been on Vitamin D and Zinc for weeks!). 
In the science field we have to be careful. Its why the science research, and medical communities all cringed when 45 was touting the Hydrochloriquine as a cure, and they had to clarify the research, and the fact that it wasn't a silver bullet against COVID-19. But too late, people went rogue with it and many people literally died based on what 45 said. And that's irresponsible. People are STILL saying the gov't came back and lied about hydrochloroquine and that while they don't like Trump, he was right about it. People are conflating their COVID-19 positive journey, and saying they got access to the medication, took it and "were cured" when in real time, we have people who were positive, also had symptoms but not hospitalized and took NO Medicine and got better just as fast. And that's real-time...and the studies showed the same...some people died, many got better, and many in the control group got better just as fast....again with no meds....Science and research is funny. Everyone's body is just different. He can TRY and be clear and say, take this or that to help boost immunity and leave it at that. But people will conflate his statement and be reckless at the same time. When medicine and science really should "DO NO HARM." but here we are. 
Sigh.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> It’s so good, isn’t it? I took the NY Subway yesterday and had a small bottle with me. I also have a dedicated bottle at work.


Each time I look at this, I smile because it's all natural.  God bless you for sharing this.  Not just words, but truly God bless you.  Lysol has become 'extinct' -- or when it was available the price jumped from $3 a spray can to $30 sold by scavengers.  I refused to pay for that.    

There is a lot of support in this forum and I truly thank God for each of you and what you are sharing.


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> As a person with a research background, I GET why he "quietly" supports it. We know that Vitamin D, Zinc will help with prevention. But people WILL tout that as a cure and made silly decisions. Go mask-less (but I got my vitamin D!), go to large gatherings mask-less (but I've been on Vitamin D and Zinc for weeks!).
> In the science field we have to be careful. Its why the science research, and medical communities all cringed when 45 was touting the Hydrochloriquine as a cure, and they had to clarify the research, and the fact that it wasn't a silver bullet against COVID-19. But too late, people went rogue with it and many people literally died based on what 45 said. And that's irresponsible. People are STILL saying the gov't came back and lied about hydrochloroquine and that while they don't like Trump, he was right about it. People are conflating their COVID-19 positive journey, and saying they got access to the medication, took it and "were cured" when in real time, we have people who were positive, also had symptoms but not hospitalized and took NO Medicine and got better just as fast. And that's real-time...and the studies showed the same...some people died, many got better, and many in the control group got better just as fast....again with no meds....Science and research is funny. Everyone's body is just different. He can TRY and be clear and say, take this or that to help boost immunity and leave it at that. But people will conflate his statement and be reckless at the same time. When medicine and science really should "DO NO HARM." but here we are.
> Sigh.


Thanks @naturalgyrl5199 ...    Yes, many people will conflate his statement and mix it with reckless behavior.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> People are STILL saying the gov't came back and lied about hydrochloroquine and that while they don't like Trump, he was right about it.


There is something strange about the hydroxychloroquine situation. I say this because my cousin, an MD, was one of the first to get it when she contracted Covid in late Feb. it saved her life.
If you listen to Organic Olivia’s podcast she details her parents fight against covid. Her dad got the hydroxy too.


----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


> ^^^ Aside from this being disturbing for obvious reasons, the police found out one of the people there had the virus when they ran his license. I had no idea that was happening. Is this common knowledge?


I don’t know that this happens in other states but Ohio attaches a lot of stuff to your licenses.


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> I don’t know that this happens in other states but Ohio attaches a lot of stuff to your licenses.


Interesting to know. So much for HIPAA


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> There is something strange about the hydroxychloroquine situation. I say this because my cousin, an MD, was one of the first to get it when she contracted Covid in late Feb. it saved her life.
> If you listen to Organic Olivia’s podcast she details her parents fight against covid. Her dad got the hydroxy too.


I don't find anything strange about it. It helps who it helps. But its accelerated sickness and death in many. And that's how THAT class of medications work. DMARDs and some types of steroids literally require CONSENT and waiver just in case you die. I've been there. My preemie had to take a life saving steroid and we had to sign a waiver. We literally had nothing else. We signed it. She got sicker, and almost died but then she went back to "the woods." The result was 1) it didnt kill her 2) It didnt really help pull her back out of the woods either. So we moved her 2 hours away and at 4 months old and being only 5 lbs in weight...she got surgery. She is stopped to this day at airports wondering what that metal is in her chest. 

 From a standpoint of research, you can't then ethically say: Here is your cure!
Because 1) many ppl died on it 2) and for the people who took it and lived, there is literally NO WAY you would be able to prove they would have NOT survived without it. Maybe it got them off the vent faster when without it, they would have suffered on the vent a week or more. Or maybe they would have had 1-2 more miserable weeks, then eventually got better. You dont know! No one knows what "would have happened."  Initial studies show the people with COVID who survived without the medication, did so JUST as fast and as frequently as those who got COVID and got the medication. So the government who is responsible for 330 MILLION souls did right by not signing it off as a tried and true cure for COVID-19. 
Even vaccines have mile-long warnings. Even though 99% of the people who are vaccinated are FINE....1% of the people who are are maimed, adversely affected, or even die. That 1% is why there is a POT of money for people who are adversely affected to just sue against and win settlements. Its all a crap shoot.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Interesting to know. So much for HIPAA


You'd be surprised at what HIPAA DOES NOT cover. 
Its really REALLY limited. My agency isn't covered by HIPAA at all, but you have to get a SPECIFIC court order within the narrowest legal statute to get medical history/records from us. It REALLY delays things in abuse cases and they need evidence from us. Even if the parents give consent to PROVE their is no abuse...it takes a LOT to get it. Parents would do better to come to us directly. Vice versa (cases of abuse that need and probably will find evidence) its a nightmare because it delays the length of time the child is helped.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> From a standpoint of research, you can't then ethically say: Here is your cure!


I'm actually not saying here is the ubiquitous cure, but it s/b in the tool box to be used appropriately.  I just think there is disinfo about this drug due to politics.  The Sengalese use a sister drug, Chloroquine, with great success on their covid patients.  I posted about that weeks ago in this thread.

My thing is do what you can diet wise and get your micro nutrients up to optimal levels to fight the virus naturally.


----------



## Ganjababy

I have been thinking about this.  At one point did he not say we did not even need masks?  I guess what his former coworker said about him and how unethical he is was true.





vevster said:


> Fauci knew all this too. About the virus. I knew he was worthless.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> I have been thinking about this.  At one point did he not say we did not even need masks?  I guess what his former coworker said about him and how unethical he is was true.


Are you talking about that woman?  Or another former coworker?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I'm actually not saying here is the ubiquitous cure, but it s/b in the tool box to be used appropriately.  I just think there is disinfo about this drug due to politics.  The Sengalese use a sister drug, Chloroquine, with great success on their covid patients.  I posted about that weeks ago in this thread.
> 
> My thing is do what you can diet wise and get your micro nutrients up to optimal levels to fight the virus naturally.


Prevention and immune building goes a LONG way. 

Right now, its currently available and still used. Its in limited supply because its the best medicine on the market for lupus and rheumatoid arthritis and Malaria. Now we have a pandemic and you can't produce enough of it. Worldwide. So in the US, they limit it to people who really really need it. If she lives in Senegal they may not have as many lupus patients or people with autoimmune disorders like we do, so it may be MORE available. I stand by the belief that people who live in African countries have better health and less chronic disease, so you likely see less death there from things we see MORE death from in the US. I don't think its an equal comparison.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ganjababy said:


> I have been thinking about this.  At one point did he not say we did not even need masks?  I guess what his former coworker said about him and how unethical he is was true.


I've given him a side eye but really....I give him a pass. Initially, even the Surgeon General said the same. For some reason I think people really thought Americans would be better behaved about this, and so then no---a mask may not have made a difference. Him and the Surgeon General have rightly made an about face because no one could predict the Stupidity of our fellow countrymen lead by the H(Dummy)IC. 

Think about who is going to test. I don't have a reason or urgency to test because I'm not at large gatherings or partying, or doing anything out the way that warrants an immediate need to know if I have COVID. Same for my circle of friends. Family. But I live in the city with the 4th largest increase of cases in the nation and they clog up the testing sites WEEKLY.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Prevention and immune building goes a LONG way.
> 
> Right now, its currently available and still used. Its in limited supply because its the best medicine on the market for lupus and rheumatoid arthritis and Malaria. Now we have a pandemic and you can't produce enough of it. Worldwide. So in the US, they limit it to people who really really need it. If she lives in Senegal they may not have as many lupus patients or people with autoimmune disorders like we do, so it may be MORE available. I stand by the belief that people who live in African countries have better health and less chronic disease, so you likely see less death there from things we see MORE death from in the US. I don't think its an equal comparison.


I also offered up my cousin, a doctor that was treated in NY.  You are cherry picking.   I hold my opinion of Fauci being less than worthless --- I can't see where he has added any value during this pandemic.


----------



## Ganjababy

That woman. The doctor/scientist? I think you also mentioned her at one point. 





vevster said:


> Are you talking about that woman?  Or another former coworker?


----------



## vevster

In other covid news..... I ordered one of these to try. It goes under any mask- helps glasses from fogging and alleviates claustrophobia.  I'll report back.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I don't care about changing anybody's mind.  

_*In the March 2020 clip, Fauci said: “Right now in the United States people should not be walking around with masks … You should think of healthcare providers who are needing them and the people who are ill.” *_

The logic at the time was if people were sick they and the people who deal with them should wear a mask to protect everybody else.   What was unknown in March was that the virus was being spread fastest by asymptomatic carriers and since carriers can't be identified without tests then everybody needed to wear a mask.  When Fauci knew better he told the public how to do better.


----------



## vevster

God knows I'm blessed and don't need anything to sanitize for Covid, but I saw this and I want it!!!









						UV CLEAN Portable Sanitizer Bag - Homedics
					

Clean your belongings with Homedics UV-CLEAN Portable Sanitizer Bag and keep your family safe from germs. The strategically located UV-C lights turn on to reduce bacteria, germs, and virus at the molecular level. Just 1 minute – no chemicals.




					www.homedics.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I also offered up my cousin, a doctor that was treated in NY.  You are cherry picking.   I hold my opinion of Fauci being less than worthless --- I can't see where he has added any value during this pandemic.


I missed the detail about them being treated in NY. Fauci hasnt been overly helpful because he is being censored. Fair enough.
I'll also add: 100,000 people who do well on a treatment is good...but if 10,000 people die or worsen on the SAME treatment...its still not a tried and true silver bullet. So like I said...it works for who it works. In that regard none of that is a secret.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't care about changing anybody's mind.
> 
> _*In the March 2020 clip, Fauci said: “Right now in the United States people should not be walking around with masks … You should think of healthcare providers who are needing them and the people who are ill.” *_
> 
> The logic at the time was if people were sick they and the people who deal with them should wear a mask to protect everybody else.   What was unknown in March was that the virus was being spread fastest by asymptomatic carriers and since carriers can't be identified without tests then everybody needed to wear a mask.  *When Fauci knew better he told the public how to do better.*


Thank you. Cause NOBODY walking this green earth right now KNEW how this virus was going to act. We knew one was coming but viruses act how they gone act. Made worse when ppl behave recklessly.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thank you. Cause NOBODY walking this green earth right now KNEW how this virus was going to act. We knew one was coming but viruses act how they gone act. Made worse when ppl behave recklessly.


That is why we should have adequate levels of Zinc, D, C and others......  but I'm not trying to convince anybody anymore.  If you don't know by now.......  carry on.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> God knows I'm blessed and don't need anything to sanitize for Covid, but I saw this and I want it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UV CLEAN Portable Sanitizer Bag - Homedics
> 
> 
> Clean your belongings with Homedics UV-CLEAN Portable Sanitizer Bag and keep your family safe from germs. The strategically located UV-C lights turn on to reduce bacteria, germs, and virus at the molecular level. Just 1 minute – no chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedics.com


One more thing to add to my list.  

I'll say this.   Folks are making a 'killing' who merchandise herbs/supplements; hand sanitizers /wipes, air purifiers; masks; disposable gloves; bathroom tissue; paper towels; bleach; alcohol; herbal teas............the list goes on and on.   I'm stocking up now.  Winter's coming.


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> One more thing to add to my list.
> 
> I'll say this.   Folks are making a 'killing' who merchandise herbs/supplements; hand sanitizers /wipes, air purifiers; masks; disposable gloves; bathroom tissue; paper towels; bleach; alcohol; herbal teas............the list goes on and on.   I'm stocking up now.  Winter's coming.


You aren't lying, Shimmie.  I went to buy Isopropyl Alcohol last week --- thinking I was going to pick 2 big bottles -- bought the last small bottle they had.  The clerk said the shipment comes in and then just goes.....


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> You aren't lying, Shimmie.  I went to buy Isopropyl Alcohol last week --- thinking I was going to pick 2 big bottles -- bought the last small bottle they had.  The clerk said the shipment comes in and then just goes.....


I need to make a 'Before Covid' list.   I'm so serious     It would be a list of price comparisons and item availability 'then' and 'now'.   

For instance:   I used to buy two 16 oz bottles of alcohol and peroxide for $1.00 ( .50 each).  They are now $15 or more, depending on who the suppliers are. This is insane; totally insane with these price jumps.    I stocked up on them (long before Covid) and thankfully, I still have a good supply. 

Lysol, Clorox used to be $3.00 ..........Now the prices are just plain ridiculous; that's if you can find them.


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> I need to make a 'Before Covid' list.   I'm so serious     It would be a list of price comparisons and item availability 'then' and 'now'.
> 
> For instance:   I used to buy two 16 oz bottles of alcohol and peroxide for $1.00 ( .50 each).  They are now $15 or more, depending on who the suppliers are. This is insane; totally insane with these price jumps.    I stocked up on them (long before Covid) and thankfully, I still have a good supply.
> 
> Lysol, Clorox used to be $3.00 ..........Now the prices are just plain ridiculous; that's if you can find them.


Clorox Comfort Gloves to wash dishes, I saw on amazon $17 for one pair.  So I went to the local Key Food and got a no name for 99 cents.  It is Crazy!!!


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Clorox Comfort Gloves to wash dishes, I saw on amazon $17 for one pair.  So I went to the local Key Food and got a no name for 99 cents.  It is Crazy!!!


Ebay...Sent me an update and several offers for Microban 24...I was      But it didn't last long  

Not only were the prices high but the shipping was even higher for some of the sellers:  $18 to $25 for shipping.    I . am . so . not . kidding.


----------



## Kanky

How the US compares to other countries on Covid-19. 









						COVID outcomes update: Health and employment impacts in the US compared to other countries
					

Harry Holzer explores the data on health and employment outcomes during the COVID-19 pandemic, finding that in both areas the the U.S. has had worse results than other OECD nations.




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## Maracujá

Shimmie said:


> I need to make a 'Before Covid' list.   I'm so serious     It would be a list of price comparisons and item availability 'then' and 'now'.
> 
> For instance:   I used to buy two 16 oz bottles of alcohol and peroxide for $1.00 ( .50 each).  They are now $15 or more, depending on who the suppliers are. This is insane; totally insane with these price jumps.    I stocked up on them (long before Covid) and thankfully, I still have a good supply.
> 
> Lysol, Clorox used to be $3.00 ..........Now the prices are just plain ridiculous; that's if you can find them.



Same here in Europe. smh


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> There is something strange about the hydroxychloroquine situation. I say this because my cousin, an MD, was one of the first to get it when she contracted Covid in late Feb. it saved her life.
> If you listen to Organic Olivia’s podcast she details her parents fight against covid. Her dad got the hydroxy too.



My belief is hydroxychloroquine
will work only if the symptoms
for which it is effective
are what you have.
Just as a pain med
will be necessary and effective
if you have a headache
but not if you do not.

The problem is Covid-19
is not a one-size fits all disease
So many different experiences so far
from the disease
not to mention
so much yet to be learned.

So what works for one
will not work for another
Which is why we cannot have
People like airhead in charge
touting remedies all willy-nilly

There is a video I saw once
that made the most sense
to me.

Let me try to find it.

Disclaimer: I have not
watched the entire show
which is over an hour long
and two vids as far as I can tell
I only saw the Whatsapp clip
which was from 24:15

So FF to 24:14 to get
to the relevant part I mention
This is Uganda TV BTW


----------



## Ganjababy

For some reason I thought that he was insinuating that masks were useless. I don’t remember even  reading the other bit regarding healthcare workers and sick people. Which makes sense to me. 





Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't care about changing anybody's mind.
> 
> _*In the March 2020 clip, Fauci said: “Right now in the United States people should not be walking around with masks … You should think of healthcare providers who are needing them and the people who are ill.” *_
> 
> The logic at the time was if people were sick they and the people who deal with them should wear a mask to protect everybody else.   What was unknown in March was that the virus was being spread fastest by asymptomatic carriers and since carriers can't be identified without tests then everybody needed to wear a mask.  When Fauci knew better he told the public how to do better.


----------



## PatDM'T

Ganjababy said:


> For some reason I thought that he was insinuating that masks were useless. I don’t remember even  reading the other bit regarding healthcare workers and sick people. Which makes sense to me.



I understood exactly like 
@Crackers Phinn did

Initially masks were for the sick
and first responders 
especially because of 
supply shortage.
But as more was learned
and pre-symptomatic people
became the biggest spreaders,
everyone wearing masks
to stop the spread made sense.

In fact, the minute I learned
that there was
an incubation period 
before symptoms showed,
I suggested at work 
we order masks to wear 
so no one
makes anyone sick.
I was shut down because 
"people's rights" and whatnot  
Later that week (early April?)
CDC put out the recommendation 
and we got the greenlight 
to order surgical masks. 
Still since America plays too much
the masks were made optional.


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> Same here in Europe. smh


Wow... It's really gotten out of hand.


----------



## Maracujá

Shimmie said:


> Wow... It's really gotten out of hand.



Yup! Schools are having to shut down again and there are talks of a new lockdown.


----------



## vevster

Someone posted a JAMA article here which I don't see right now.  Fauci says that Vit D deficiency is not common.  NOT TRUE FOR THE BLACK AND BROWN POPULATION!

I've been hearing about Vit D deficiency way before Covid.  Fauci is for the white man.  You see who he was reccing D to Jennifer Garner, not Tiffany Haddish.  SMH


*In better news, I checked my nieces's College COVID dashboard and they went from code Yellow to Green with no corona cases in 3 days!!!!!! *


----------



## Shimmie

Maracujá said:


> Yup! Schools are having to shut down again and there are talks of a new lockdown.


God is Our Strength


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> That is why we should have adequate levels of Zinc, D, C and others......  but I'm not trying to convince anybody anymore.  If you don't know by now.......  carry on.


Prevention and building your immune system will help and nutrition, the nutrients you listed here will go a long way. I said it upthread and totally agree with that. Like mask wearing, people are going to take heed or ignore great advice. I'm leaning on what i know. I work in public health but my degree is in clinical nutrition. The nutrients above are well researched to the cellular level and even how Zinc and D influence RNA transcription. But like you said...you can only lead a horse to water. They will decide if they will drink. You're right there.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Someone posted a JAMA article here which I don't see right now.  Fauci says that *Vit D deficiency is not common.*  NOT TRUE FOR THE BLACK AND BROWN POPULATION!
> 
> I've been hearing about Vit D deficiency way before Covid.  Fauci is for the white man.  You see who he was reccing D to Jennifer Garner, not Tiffany Haddish.  SMH
> 
> 
> *In better news, I checked my nieces's College COVID dashboard and they went from code Yellow to Green with no corona cases in 3 days!!!!!! *


You're right to doubt him.
Cause thats a bunch of BS. Its extremely common...even among whites. Like nah thats BS if he said that.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

“I think it really relates to the importance of vitamin D in host defense against infection. There’s no doubt that if you are vitamin D deficient, you might have a poor outcome or a greater chance of getting into trouble with an infection*. Most people in the developed world are not vitamin D deficient,* so adding additional vitamin D may not actually have a substantial clinical effect. That doesn’t lessen the importance of a normal level of vitamin D. In some of the developing countries, there have been studies with tuberculosis and other diseases. Those who are vitamin deficient, including vitamin D and vitamin A, they do worse.”


> _Abbasi J. Anthony Fauci, MD, on COVID-19 Vaccines, Schools, and Larry Kramer. JAMA.
> Published online June 08, 2020. doi:10.1001/jama.2020.9222_



Most people in the developed world are not vitamin D deficient ≠  Vit D deficiency is not common


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> “I think it really relates to the importance of vitamin D in host defense against infection. There’s no doubt that if you are vitamin D deficient, you might have a poor outcome or a greater chance of getting into trouble with an infection*. Most people in the developed world are not vitamin D deficient,* so adding additional vitamin D may not actually have a substantial clinical effect. That doesn’t lessen the importance of a normal level of vitamin D. In some of the developing countries, there have been studies with tuberculosis and other diseases. Those who are vitamin deficient, including vitamin D and vitamin A, they do worse.”
> 
> 
> Most people in the developed world are not vitamin D deficient ≠  Vit D deficiency is not common


I think the idea is the same. He downplays that vitamin D deficiency  is a thing to be considered. Your  point?


----------



## Kalia1

I had a COVID test yesterday as a precursor to my dental surgery next week.

The test was a tad uncomfortable but not unbearable.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> I think the idea is the same. *He downplays that vitamin D deficiency  is a thing to be considered*. Your  point?


My point is when something doesn't sound right it's important to look at what someone said vs what people tell you they said.  

Case in point, here you say that Fauci* downplays vitamin D deficiency is a thing to be considered*, yet the quote I posted says  *“ There’s no doubt that if you are vitamin D deficient, you might have a poor outcome or a greater chance of getting into trouble with an infection "*  also *"Those who are vitamin deficient, including vitamin D and vitamin A, they do worse.” * Dr Fauci stating these two points is the opposite of downplaying vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The Rage audiobook is bootleg on Youtube for anybody not tryna spend they coin.


You're welcome.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> My point is when something doesn't sound right it's important to look at what someone said vs what people tell you they said.
> 
> Case in point, here you say that Fauci* downplays vitamin D deficiency is a thing to be considered*, yet the quote I posted says  *“ There’s no doubt that if you are vitamin D deficient, you might have a poor outcome or a greater chance of getting into trouble with an infection "*  also *"Those who are vitamin deficient, including vitamin D and vitamin A, they do worse.” * Dr Fauci stating these two points is the opposite of downplaying vitamin D deficiency.


But then he says, most people in the modern world are not deficient. I maintain my position and agree to disagree.


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> But then he says, most people in the modern world are not deficient. I maintain my position and agree to disagree.



But aren't most people in
the modern world
lacking melanin?
Wouldn't that mean
getting vitamin D
from the sun is easy
for them?
So how is that a lie?


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thank you. Cause NOBODY walking this green earth right now KNEW how this virus was going to act. We knew one was coming but viruses act how they gone act. Made worse when ppl behave recklessly.


The ones who created it know..... and it got those people under control and stopped all of that protesting.. cough cough.. too bad for the rest of the world. That’s my conspiracy theory.


----------



## Everything Zen

Indonesia ain’t playin’









						Indonesians caught without a mask forced to dig graves for Covid-19 victims — CNN
					

Villagers who refuse to wear masks are being forced to dig graves for victims of Covid-19 by local authorities in one part of rural Indonesia, in the hopes that a little bit of manual labor and empathy will convince others to do their part to help stop the pandemic.




					apple.news
				




Indonesians caught without a mask forced to dig graves for Covid-19 victims


.


----------



## vevster

I live in the modern world. If I paid attention to Fauci and read his words:

“ Most people in the developed world are not vitamin D deficient....” I know this not to be the case for brown and black people. 

I wouldn’t think to test my levels or supplement for it or inform my family to do the same. That is clear to me. I’ll just leave it there.


----------



## Reinventing21

Oops


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> I live in the modern world. If I paid attention to Fauci and read his words:
> 
> “ Most people in the developed world are not vitamin D deficient....” I know this not to be the case for brown and black people.
> 
> I wouldn’t think to test my levels or supplement for it or inform my family to do the same. That is clear to me. I’ll just leave it there.


I was mad that the media’s  focus was on racism, which white people aren‘t going to do anything but feign concern over, instead of on the things that black people can control like supplements. I think that vitamin d deficiency should’ve gotten the same amount of attention that “black people are poor service workers living in multigenerational households” got because it is the thing that you can control.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> I was mad that the media’s  focus was on racism, which white people aren‘t going to do anything but fein concern over, instead of on the things that black people can control like supplements.


EXACTLY!!!!  Give us something actionable.... instead of sad faces.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If you tell people that Vitamin D may help prevent covid-19, masks and social distancing will become even more lax and then when people catch the virus first thing out of their mouth will be "but you told us we'd be alright....."  because as the example above shows, people don't listen or read what the experts say, they repeat what they think they heard or what they want to hear.

What was the result of health experts telling the public that older people or those with co-morbidities were more prone to catching Covid-19?  Younger people and people who didn't know they had co-morbidities or didn't know what co-morbidities meant took that as the ok to smush themselves in bars and other social venues like cattle and inhale all the virus they could handle.   Six months into a pandemic, students of all ages who are prone to believing they are immortal anyway are just picking up the virus within weeks of re-entering schools because "old people get covid". 

Bottom line is that people were tired of the pandemic when it started and want somebody to tell them that there is a magic bullet/pill/concoction/short cut/cheat code that's going to make them feel like they can avoid doing the three things that the experts say work: Masks/Social Distancing/Washing hands.   

Yes, black people are generally vitamin D deficient.  I learned that my levels were low in 2014 and have been incorporating them with multivitamins, Iron and later K2 after my maniac dentist who has a whole  podcast and blog on how vitamin D prevents/cures pretty much everything you can imagine told me to start taking it.  So not nary a thing in this thread is new to me.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm pleasantly surprised by Dee Snider
*Twisted Sister Singer to Anti-Maskers: Don't Use Our Song*
By Associated Press Florida
PUBLISHED 11:49 AM ET Sep. 18, 2020

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (AP) — Twisted Sister singer Dee Snider took to social media to condemn anti-maskers who went into a Florida Target store blaring the group's hit “We're Not Gonna Take It" while ripping off their masks. In a tweet Wednesday, Snider called the stunt “moronic," and shared a video that was recorded by an upset customer inside the Target at Coral Ridge Mall in Fort Lauderdale. The video had more than 30 million views.

Snider said the group doesn't have his “permission or blessing to use my song for their moronic cause." He also called the protesters "selfish."
The stunt drew quick action from Broward County officials. Target was fined for not enforcing the county's mask law and citations were mailed to the protesters, the South Florida Sun Sentinel reported. Fort Lauderdale resident Chris Nelson told the newspaper that his group, ReOpen South Florida, organized the “flash mob." He also posted a YouTube video of it from their vantage point on Tuesday.

“In celebration of Burn Your Mask Day we decided to spread some freedom dust over the shoppers and employees of Target!” the YouTube caption said.
The small group of anti-maskers approached customers inside the store. “We’re Americans, breathe,” a woman yelled. “It’s all a lie!” Another woman screamed that a customer should take the mask off. “You don’t need it,” she said. If a guest complied, the group cheered.

Federal health officials have said masks could effectively halt the spread of COVID-19 and have begged the public to embrace them. Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, told a committee of U.S. senators on Wednesday that a simple face covering could be more effective than a vaccine in protecting people from the virus. Nelson has been involved with previous protests related to the coronavirus pandemic. He staged a protest against beach closures on the Fourth of July. He shouted about restrictions being intrusions on citizens’ Fourth Amendment rights during a Broward County news conference. Police asked him to leave, saying he was causing a disturbance. He initially resisted but complied after an officer ordered him to place his hands behind his back.

Three people were identified on video and the county mailed them $100 citations for failing to wear facial coverings in public spaces to help curb the spread of COVID-19, Broward County spokeswoman Margaret Stapleton told the newspaper. “Any additional participants from the video that are able to be identified will also receive $100 citations in the mail,” she said. Interim Assistant Police Chief Frank Sousa said the group was gone when officers arrived. But he told the newspaper the protesters had entered the store with their masks on. Danielle Schumann, a Target corporate spokeswoman, said Target requires shoppers to wear masks inside stores. The protesters were asked to leave “after they removed their masks and became disruptive and rude to other shoppers,” she said. Nelson told the Sun Sentinel he will continue to use the Twisted Sister song, despite Snider's criticism. “It’s sad,” Nelson said. “It’s a great anthem about freedom and overcoming oppression.”


----------



## mochalocks

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by Dee Snider
> *Twisted Sister Singer to Anti-Maskers: Don't Use Our Song*
> By Associated Press Florida
> PUBLISHED 11:49 AM ET Sep. 18, 2020
> 
> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (AP) — Twisted Sister singer Dee Snider took to social media to condemn anti-maskers who went into a Florida Target store blaring the group's hit “We're Not Gonna Take It" while ripping off their masks. In a tweet Wednesday, Snider called the stunt “moronic," and shared a video that was recorded by an upset customer inside the Target at Coral Ridge Mall in Fort Lauderdale. The video had more than 30 million views.
> 
> Snider said the group doesn't have his “permission or blessing to use my song for their moronic cause." He also called the protesters "selfish."
> The stunt drew quick action from Broward County officials. Target was fined for not enforcing the county's mask law and citations were mailed to the protesters, the South Florida Sun Sentinel reported. Fort Lauderdale resident Chris Nelson told the newspaper that his group, ReOpen South Florida, organized the “flash mob." He also posted a YouTube video of it from their vantage point on Tuesday.
> 
> “In celebration of Burn Your Mask Day we decided to spread some freedom dust over the shoppers and employees of Target!” the YouTube caption said.
> The small group of anti-maskers approached customers inside the store. “We’re Americans, breathe,” a woman yelled. “It’s all a lie!” Another woman screamed that a customer should take the mask off. “You don’t need it,” she said. If a guest complied, the group cheered.
> 
> Federal health officials have said masks could effectively halt the spread of COVID-19 and have begged the public to embrace them. Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, told a committee of U.S. senators on Wednesday that a simple face covering could be more effective than a vaccine in protecting people from the virus. Nelson has been involved with previous protests related to the coronavirus pandemic. He staged a protest against beach closures on the Fourth of July. He shouted about restrictions being intrusions on citizens’ Fourth Amendment rights during a Broward County news conference. Police asked him to leave, saying he was causing a disturbance. He initially resisted but complied after an officer ordered him to place his hands behind his back.
> 
> Three people were identified on video and the county mailed them $100 citations for failing to wear facial coverings in public spaces to help curb the spread of COVID-19, Broward County spokeswoman Margaret Stapleton told the newspaper. “Any additional participants from the video that are able to be identified will also receive $100 citations in the mail,” she said. Interim Assistant Police Chief Frank Sousa said the group was gone when officers arrived. But he told the newspaper the protesters had entered the store with their masks on. Danielle Schumann, a Target corporate spokeswoman, said Target requires shoppers to wear masks inside stores. The protesters were asked to leave “after they removed their masks and became disruptive and rude to other shoppers,” she said. Nelson told the Sun Sentinel he will continue to use the Twisted Sister song, despite Snider's criticism. “It’s sad,” Nelson said. “It’s a great anthem about freedom and overcoming oppression.”



Sigh, white people s....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

mochalocks said:


> Sigh, white people s....


You missed the two black girls at 2:51 and 3:11.   They dumb  probably the ones that received fines through the mail.


----------



## Kanky

The CDC is fighting with Trump administration over what to say about Covid.










						CDC abruptly removes guidance about airborne coronavirus transmission, says update 'was posted in error' | CNN
					

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Monday abruptly reverted to its previous guidance about how coronavirus is transmitted, removing language about airborne transmission it had posted just days earlier.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## lana

Maybe I'm the only one, but I've changed since the pandemic happened in small but noticeable ways. I would love to hear how you've changed or what you're doing in a different way. 

Since the pandemic happened I ignore text messages from people that are not my true friends. This has happened three times recently. 

I read the message and do not respond. I simply choose not to be bothered. 
It feels great! 

Prior to the pandemic, I would have responded just to be polite. I guess I don't care if it's not polite. I don't even care if they call me out on not responding. This is cracking me up...my I don't care/can't be bothered response is off the chain lately...and I like it.


----------



## mochalocks

Crackers Phinn said:


> You missed the two black girls at 2:51 and 3:11.   They dumb  probably the ones that received fines through the mail.


 I def missed those parts.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Good.  Teach their behinds a lesson.

And 2 more coaches were fined today (John Gruden and Sean Payton) who coached in last night's game and should have known better!!

That's some good money btw.  Hope the NFL uses the fines for a good cause


----------



## vevster

I was shocked to hear from the mayor about an uptick in cases in several neighborhoods including my own.
Williamsburg is not a surprise. I was driving through through yesterday and no one had a mask!


----------



## discodumpling

^^ I've noticed that the uptick in NYC is in certain neighborhoods with large Jewish populations. What. Is. Happening?? They started this ish in Rochester, clearly they trying to end us all. Walk good ladies.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> ^^ I've noticed that the uptick in NYC is in certain neighborhoods with large Jewish populations. What. Is. Happening?? They started this ish in Rochester, clearly they trying to end us all. Walk good ladies.


They don’t want to wear masks! I was flabbergasted.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

News from FSUland.

My city keeps landing on lists of top cities with rising cases. Its truly frustrating here and we have a mask ordinance that people ignore. The kids continue to party and be fined...

We are between 10-17% positivity rate when 1% is the ideal. Masks work when everyone uses them AND socially distance. People between 20-39 YO are officially overtaking the elderly primarily due to behavior, and then many are learning they have other conditions. Re: Behavior; Parents and private daycares are stupid too. We had a daycare close after refusing to alert parents to the fact that a staff member got sick. While hospitalized she called her niece, a parent to ask if the school told her yet....the niece said no. Her aunt said she'd been in the hospital a couple days but had been off work a week already. So of course the niece pulled her child and went ape crazy on SM. Private black daycare of course. 
And then the parents sending obviously sick kids to school doped up on fever reducers. That's pretty much every cold/flu season but....dang...like they still don't care.


----------



## cocosweet

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> News from FSUland.
> 
> My city keeps landing on lists of top cities with rising cases. Its truly frustrating here and we have a mask ordinance that people ignore. The kids continue to party and be fined...
> 
> We are between 10-17% positivity rate when 1% is the ideal. Masks work when everyone uses them AND socially distance. People between 20-39 YO are officially overtaking the elderly primarily due to behavior, and then many are learning they have other conditions. Re: Behavior; Parents and private daycares are stupid too. We had a daycare close after refusing to alert parents to the fact that a staff member got sick. While hospitalized she called her niece, a parent to ask if the school told her yet....the niece said no. Her aunt said she'd been in the hospital a couple days but had been off work a week already. So of course the niece pulled her child and went ape crazy on SM. Private black daycare of course.
> And then the parents sending obviously sick kids to school doped up on fever reducers. That's pretty much every cold/flu season but....dang...like they still don't care.


Our good governor just announced that we are entering Stage 3 of reopening.  It's supposed to be good news, right? It's hard to feel like celebrating when cases are increasing among children. One of the teachers at the school dd is registered at says that enforcement of masks wearing and social distancing isn't really happening. The sanitizers the district gave the teachers supposedly smells so bad that teachers are refusing to use it. 

I don't want to send dd back to brick and mortar right now. Hopefully local school districts won't force us to.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

cocosweet said:


> I don't want to send dd back to brick and mortar right now. Hopefully local school districts won't force us to.


A friend from high school is thinking about home schooling her child since the online program isn’t working for them. I don’t know what’s involved but it sounds a lot more flexible than what the schools are doing.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

cocosweet said:


> Our good governor just announced that we are entering Stage 3 of reopening.  It's supposed to be good news, right? It's hard to feel like celebrating when cases are increasing among children. One of the teachers at the school dd is registered at says that enforcement of masks wearing and social distancing isn't really happening. The sanitizers the district gave the teachers supposedly smells so bad that teachers are refusing to use it.
> 
> I don't want to send dd back to brick and mortar right now. Hopefully local school districts won't force us to.


The 2nd 9-weeks starts on Nov 1. for our 1st grader. We have already decided to continue Digital Academy at home. They are asking for us to submit our choice for the children for the next 9-weeks. Its really not getting any better here.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> A friend from high school is thinking about home schooling her child since the online program isn’t working for them. I don’t know what’s involved but it sounds a lot more flexible than what the schools are doing.


Home schooling is just more work for the parent. The digital in our school district varies school to school. I give ours an A-. The glitches and understanding some of the modules are a nuisance but the teachers are very responsive to emails so we can ensure work gets complete. We as parents fill in the gaps as all parents should with extra activities...but its worked very well. DD's 1st grade teacher is a unicorn: over 20 years experience but her age has not hindered her from being extremely tech savvy. Many parents have complained that a lot of the older teachers doing digital are really behind the curve.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> A friend from high school is thinking about home schooling her child since the online program isn’t working for them. I don’t know what’s involved but it sounds a lot more flexible than what the schools are doing.


I’m semi homeschooling my youngest child along with remote learning.


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Home schooling is just more work for the parent. The digital in our school district varies school to school. I give ours an A-. The glitches and understanding some of the modules are a nuisance but the teachers are very responsive to emails so we can ensure work gets complete. We as parents fill in the gaps as all parents should with extra activities...but its worked very well. DD's 1st grade teacher is a unicorn: over 20 years experience but her age has not hindered her from being extremely tech savvy. Many parents have complained that a lot of the older teachers doing digital are really behind the curve.


my baby’s 1st grade teacher was a true veteran! She really is a good teacher and she is well organized. Now I fill in everything.... but that’s ok. It just shows me that I’m capable of educating my own child.


----------



## cocosweet

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Home schooling is just more work for the parent. The digital in our school district varies school to school. I give ours an A-. The glitches and understanding some of the modules are a nuisance but the teachers are very responsive to emails so we can ensure work gets complete. We as parents fill in the gaps as all parents should with extra activities...but its worked very well. DD's 1st grade teacher is a unicorn: over 20 years experience but her age has not hindered her from being extremely tech savvy. Many parents have complained that a lot of the older teachers doing digital are really behind the curve.


We are in the second week of our second nine week cycle of online public school with dd. She doesn't like being tethered to a monitor all day, but her teachers are engaged and creative.

My son is homeschooled; he is actually less work. lol. My kids are older though, that makes a difference.

The virtual learning program my county offers is more flexible than the online public school. I wanted it for dd, but she really wanted to keep her enrollment where she is.


----------



## yamilee21

cocosweet said:


> ... My son is homeschooled; he is actually less work. lol. My kids are older though, that makes a difference. ...



 I have been thinking the same thing; I homeschool two of my kids. They have their books, assignments, and occasional online classes/meetups. I check their work, but they are able to do most of it on their own, with a few explanations here and there. My other kid is in public high school, and although he can do most of the actual work and online meetings independently, I have to pay so much more attention that he doesn’t miss any of the 20+ emails he gets every day, with assignments, codes, attendance check-ins, etc., in addition to the phone calls and emails I get from his school every day. I can only imagine how much worse it would be if my other two were also in school.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


>


The white folks that I know are still planning on taking a cruise next month. One of them has a black husband who has apparently lost his mind. They asked me to go too and I told them that I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ugh - I am so pissed. 

I work at a community college in Florida. We've been successfully teaching remotely since the pandemic began. Our administrators sent out a survey asking faculty preference for teaching in the Spring semester, starting in January, teaching in-person or online.... and allegedly, the results came back stating the top preference was to teach in-person. 

I am going to be incensed if we're not given an option to continue to teach remotely. I feel like we're in for a wild ride once flu season begins and now that our governor moved the state to Stage 3  these covid cases are going to be on a serious uptick between now and then.


----------



## Maracujá

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ugh - I am so pissed.
> 
> I work at a community college in Florida. We've been successfully teaching remotely since the pandemic began. Our administrators sent out a survey asking faculty preference for teaching in the Spring semester, starting in January, teaching in-person or online.... and *allegedly*, the results came back stating the top preference was to teach in-person.
> 
> I am going to be incensed if we're not given an option to continue to teach remotely. I feel like we're in for a wild ride once flu season begins and now that our governor moved the state to Stage 3  these covid cases are going to be on a serious uptick between now and then.



Did they show y'all the results? We voted live at our company, which was the best option. The majority voted to stay at home but ummm...yeah. They didn't really respect this preference.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Maracujá said:


> Did they show y'all the results? We voted live at our company, which was the best option. The majority voted to stay at home but ummm...yeah. They didn't really respect this preference.



Sorta. I said allegedly because the "screenshot" of the survey results that was shared was questionable IMO. I mean, I see no bar charts or percentages or anything. Just a ranking of the top 3 options we were given.  I need numbers, percentages, and real receipts!

I mean.... I could believe that the vote is legit. We have a lot of old-timers who aren't good with technology, so I can see them voting to go back in-person, but for me.... it's a no.

I just hope we're given a choice. I'm having flashbacks to March a few days before shutdown when a student sneezed in class. The entire room froze. If that happens again, I'm walking right out the classroom door.


----------



## Maracujá

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Sorta. I said allegedly because the "screenshot" of the survey results that was shared was questionable IMO. I mean, I see no bar charts or percentages or anything. Just a ranking of the top 3 options we were given.  I need numbers, percentages, and real receipts!
> 
> I mean.... I could believe that the vote is legit. W*e have a lot of old-timers who aren't good with technology, so I can see them voting to go back in-person, but for me.... it's a no.*
> 
> I just hope we're given a choice. I'm having flashbacks to March a few days before shutdown when a student sneezed in class. The entire room froze. If that happens again, I'm walking right out the classroom door.



I feel you on this one. Dealing with it right now: we still use files on Microsoft as some kind of server instead of softwares and apps . I give them leeway since they are our superiors. My co-workers however...not so much. Constantly complaining about the ancient system we use. But since my mom is in her 60s and won't bother to learn how to send a text message...I've learned to be patient  .


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> In other covid news..... I ordered one of these to try. It goes under any mask- helps glasses from fogging and alleviates claustrophobia.  I'll report back.
> View attachment 463255


Finally got these in. Definitely worth it especially if you wear glasses. Don’t overpay. I got 3 for 12.95. Makes talking & breathing easier.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> Finally got these in. Definitely worth it especially if you wear glasses. Don’t overpay. I got 3 for 12.95. Makes talking & breathing easier.


I’m happy to see your update on these.  The question I’ve always had is do they leave a mark on your face (an indentation) ? That’s the one question I’ve always had each time I’ve seen them advertised.    Thanks so much in advance for sharing.

ETA:  Where did you order yours from?   I’m sorry for all the questions.  I appreciate you for sharing.  Thanks again


----------



## vevster

Shimmie said:


> I’m happy to see your update on these.  The question I’ve always had is do they leave a mark on your face (an indentation) ? That’s the one question I’ve always had each time I’ve seen them advertised.    Thanks so much in advance for sharing.
> 
> ETA:  Where did you order yours from?   I’m sorry for all the questions.  I appreciate you for sharing.  Thanks again


No they don’t leave a mark. I’ll hunt down where I ordered them from and update this post. They don’t email, they text so I have to hunt that down.


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> Finally got these in. Definitely worth it especially if you wear glasses. Don’t overpay. I got 3 for 12.95. Makes talking & breathing easier.


I have these too!  Love them.  I can wear lipstick with them too.


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> I have these too!  Love them.  I can wear lipstick with them too.


Exactly!  Your mouth isn’t rubbing against the mask.


----------



## Shimmie

vevster said:


> No they don’t leave a mark. I’ll hunt down where I ordered them from and update this post. They don’t email, the text so I have to hunt that down.





january noir said:


> I have these too!  Love them.  I can wear lipstick with them too.


Thanks so much.  I found them on Etsy (www.etsy.com) under a search for face masks.  They have several vendors who sell them.   I really appreciate both of you sharing.   It’s helps a lot.


----------



## Ganjababy

Where I work the patients keep trying to hug me.  They are mostly elderly. I feel bad lol. I give them air kisses at arms length and KIM. It is mostly for their safety. They are vulnerable.

There is one lady who is 103 and FN. Every time she sees me she reminds me proudly that she is FN and then welcomes me and says she is glad to see a nonwhite    I see for the first time the prejudice so many FN experience (the nursing assistants keep complaining that she is too demanding, she is not. There are far more demanding patients. She is 103 for gods sake and 80% independent). I encourage her assertiveness and try to empower her at every shift. FN or not the woman is 103, and has every right to the best.


I am part time but getting full time hours because most of the nurses with kids decided not to work and collect COVID pay (2k per month) instead. Even though they are not entitled. If you decided not to work of your own volition you are not entitled. You don’t have to prove if you qualify. You just apply and it’s in your bank account a few days later.  The gov has widened the qualifications criteria this week and extended the payments for a year. So now they actually qualify.

i cannot wait for this to be over. I am so tired of it. before COVID 19 I honestly thought that I was a loner and I was okay with no human interactions except dh. But I was deluding myself  I miss seeing my sisters and the few friends I have.  I cannot wait to see them again in the flesh.  

I am glad that I am finally doing my bit. I was off work for a year and a half. Was okay not working but as a nurse felt guilty. So I feel better because I am doing my part. I am resigned to the fact that I will get COVID. I just hope it’s not disabling and I end up being one of the (many) lucky ones.

Stay safe ladies.


----------



## vevster

I was watching this woman on you tube and she kept coughing --- she finally attributed it to wearing a dirty mask.  How are people not wearing a clean mask every day?  I had to tell her to invest in 9-10 washable masks and a lingerie bag that would go into the wash every week.
She wasn't young either....


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ My job provided the handful of us required to travel with three N95s that we are expected to reuse and wear up to six hours a day. The rest of the company is on a strict work from home policy through the end of the year.  It’s disgusting when a basic face mask would suffice for the type of work that we do. Fortunately, none of my sites are allowing sponsors onsite so I’m still not traveling and the travel policy says you don’t have to travel if you don’t feel comfortable to do so. Guess who ain’t traveling?


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ My job provided the handful of us required to travel with three N95s that we are expected to reuse and wear up to six hours a day. The rest of the company is on a strict work from home policy through the end of the year.  It’s disgusting when a basic face mask would suffice for the type of work that we do. Fortunately, none of my sites are allowing sponsors onsite so I’m still not traveling and the travel policy says you don’t have to travel if you don’t feel comfortable to do so. Guess who ain’t traveling?


I have to consider myself grateful because we get cases of N95 masks and other stuff all the time.  I wear a fresh N95 daily at work.  Then I switch to my fashion mask when going home....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I have seen more masks pulled out of filthy pockets, purses,  off car seats, car floors, with debris on them (probably both sides) that I just keep mine on my face all day until I get inside.  I took my mask off once in the car and the next thing I knew it was on the floor.  I'm not putting that next to my face but a lot of people do and while I got a pretty secure stash, I try to only use one mask a day. 

Quite frankly, I officially became the person who wears my mask in my car by myself after this video.  The only person I ride with is the old man but I would have the same reaction to putting on anybody else's mask.  This is like sharing toothbrushes to me.  Other people can do that.  That's not what I do.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

What is wrong with people? Why would anyone with an ounce of brains in their head think this was protecting anybody including themselves? 

*Lana Del Rey criticised for wearing mesh mask to meet fans*
By Mark Savage


----------



## Ganjababy

She is an idiot. Probably a Trump supporter


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The landlord had an electrician come in today to do some work.   Our panel is behind some inventory racks but it's separated by a chain link fence not a wall.   One of the employees was headed down that way and stopped because she saw the electrician was back there with his mask off.   I raised the holiest of hells with the landlord.  

We got mask signs posted all over the  place but people are always going to try to get away with some pooh if they think nobody is looking.   Droplets can hang in the air and while it's not a high traffic area where he was at, it's where we turn the lights off at night.     

I hate people and I blame the president.


----------



## BonBon

-_-

A manager at my DH's work has just found out his wife has Covid.

Yesterday he was all over the site talking to people and held a 2 hour, closed door meeting  about a metre in front of the staff. DH's boss was trying to Kanye shrug it off but the staff complained and now they are buying tests for everyone.

Here comes the long week of worrying every time I feel "off". I have a home test on the way, but I'll wait till the weekend to do it. I hear if you test too early its more likely to throw a false negative *sigh*


----------



## vevster

I just got the notification my part of town is shut down starting Thursday :sigh:


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> I just got the notification my part of town is shut down starting Thursday :sigh:



I heard there is a big spike in parts of Queens and Brooklyn. They deployed more travel nurses to those areas last week.

Is this the second wave for yall? because the news said third wave.


----------



## Lute

@vevster how did you get the notification?


----------



## Shimmie

Hi Ladies ...
For each and everyone one of you...   

 
Stay encouraged; All of you.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BonBon said:


> -_-
> 
> *A manager at my DH's work has just found out his wife has Covid.
> 
> Yesterday he was all over the site talking to people and held a 2 hour, closed door meeting*  about a metre in front of the staff. DH's boss was trying to Kanye shrug it off but the staff complained and now they are buying tests for everyone.
> 
> Here comes the long week of worrying every time I feel "off". I have a home test on the way, but I'll wait till the weekend to do it. I hear if you test too early its more likely to throw a false negative *sigh*


WHAT IN THE ENTIRE ?!?!??!!?!?  Gather all the evidence that you can that this happened and report their  to your local health department and OSHA.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I feel  every time one of my students notifies me that they're sick with covid.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## SoniT

I guess the cynic had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


>


With they dumb 's 
“When they reduced his sedative and he came around, they said to him, ‘Do you know where you are? You’re in the coronavirus ward,'” Zaraabel recounted. “He said: ‘It’s not possible, there’s no coronavirus; it’s just politics.’ *They replied: ‘So what are you doing here?'” *

I wish that I had even an inkling of this being made up but the bolded is Israeli customer service in a nutshell.


----------



## OhTall1

How serious is your employer about COVID?

Mine has really pressed it upon people that they do not want you in the building unless there's literally no other way to do your job.  Lots of hand sanitizer, gloves and reusable cloth masks for anyone who needs to come in.

Now they've created a self reporting survey that you have to fill out on days you want to come on site.  If you don't have a completed form stating that you and your family don't have a temperature or symptoms, your badge won't work to let you in the facility.  They're like


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> I heard there is a big spike in parts of Queens and Brooklyn. They deployed more travel nurses to those areas last week.
> 
> Is this the second wave for yall? because the news said third wave.


I’m thinking second.


----------



## vevster

Lute said:


> @vevster how did you get the notification?


I subscribe to the NY Daily News and they pushed an alert.


----------



## vevster

@Lute if you are signed up for nyc texts, they just pushed an alert with detailed information.


----------



## meka72

My mother was diagnosed with C19 on Monday. She had a 102 fever, cough and sore throat. Her husband has the same symptoms and went to get tested today. He’s retired, receives 2 pensions but is worried about getting a note for his lil part time job. Lol. 

I bought them most of the supplements mentioned here and in the other thread, as well buying oximeters and thermometers.

Luckily, they’ve improved today. Fevers are near normal. Oxygen is above 95%. I hope they continue to improve and don’t have any setbacks (or “backsets” as my country family likes to say).


----------



## dancinstallion

meka72 said:


> My mother was diagnosed with C19 on Monday. She had a 102 fever, cough and sore throat. Her husband has the same symptoms and went to get tested today. He’s retired, receives 2 pensions but is worried about getting a note for his lil part time job. Lol.
> 
> I bought them most of the supplements mentioned here and in the other thread, as well buying oximeters and thermometers.
> 
> Luckily, they’ve improved today. Fevers are near normal. Oxygen is above 95%. I hope they continue to improve and don’t have any setbacks (or “backsets” as my country family likes to say).



I wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## meka72

dancinstallion said:


> I wish them a speedy recovery.


Thank you. I’ve mentioned here or elsewhere that I had been estranged from my family. I’m glad that I was able to support them through this.


----------



## vevster

Since I am in a hotspot they set up a tent up the block with free covid testing  I took the test.  There is an app that alerts you with results....


----------



## Kanky

Live Flu vaccine may help fight off Covid. Something to consider when getting vaccinated this year. 









						Could The Live Flu Vaccine Help You Fight Off COVID-19?
					

There's evidence that certain vaccines boost the body's defense against many kinds of illness. Scientists are investigating whether this benefit extends to protection from COVID-19.




					www.npr.org


----------



## weaveadiva

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have seen more masks pulled out of filthy pockets, purses, off car seats, car floors, with debris on them (probably both sides) that I just keep mine on my face all day until I get inside.


I believe this is what you're supposed to do. Folks shouldn't be taking their masks off/pulling up and back down. Touching it defeats the purpose.


----------



## vevster

People Harmed by Coronavirus Vaccines Will Have Little Recourse
					

The U.S. government paid out $4.4 billion over more than 30 years covering injuries relating to a host of vaccines, but payouts for potential injuries from Covid-19 vaccines will be covered by a far less-generous program.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Various places in Europe are getting their  kicked with this second wave.


----------



## BonBon

I couldn't do the nasal swab properly (stopped before feeling resistance). I appear to have some type of psychological block just like anything to do with eyes.
I hope they focus on saliva tests soon.


----------



## lavaflow99

This virus has no chill. 

*First Confirmed Cases of COVID-19 Reinfections in US*
Brenda Goodman, MA
October 12, 2020

















ADD TO EMAIL ALERTS


_Editor's note: Find the latest COVID-19 news and guidance in Medscape's __Coronavirus Resource Center._
A 25-year-old man from Nevada and a 42-year-old man in Virginia experienced second bouts of COVID-19 about 2 months after they tested positive the first time. Gene tests show both men  had two slightly different strains of the virus, suggesting that they  caught the infection twice. 
Researchers say these are the first documented cases of COVID-19 reinfection in the U.S. About two dozen other cases of COVID-19 reinfection have been reported around the globe, from Hong Kong, Belgium, the Netherlands, India, and Ecuador.  A third U.S. case, in a 60-year-old in Washington, has been reported but hasn't yet been peer reviewed. 
Until now, immunologists haven't been too concerned about these reinfections because most second infections have been milder than the first, indicating that the immune system is doing its job and fighting off the virus when it is recognized a second time.

Unlike most of those cases, however, the men in Reno, NV, and Virginia, and a 46-year-old man in Ecuador, had more severe symptoms during their second infections, potentially complicating the development and deployment of effective vaccines.
The U.S. cases are detailed in new studies published in _The Lancet_ and the journal _Clinical Infectious Diseases_.
"Coronaviruses are known to reinfect people — the seasonal ones — and so it's not very surprising to see reinfections occurring with this particular coronavirus," said Akiko Iwasaki, PhD, an immunobiologist at Yale University who was not involved in either study. "And the fact that there is more severe disease the second time around. It could a be a one-in-a-million event, we don't know. We're just becoming aware of the reinfection cases, and they are just a handful among millions of people infected."
The Nevada man originally got sick on March 25. His symptoms included a sore throat, cough, headache, nausea, and diarrhea. A test taken at a community event held on April 18 confirmed COVID-19. His symptoms gradually subsided and he reported feeling better on April 27. He tested negative for the virus twice after he recovered. 


About a month later, the man went to an urgent care center with a fever, headache, dizziness, cough, nausea, and diarrhea. They sent him home. Five days later, he went to the doctor again, this time with difficulty breathing and low blood oxygen. They told him to go to the ER. He was admitted to the hospital on June 5. Lung X-rays showed telltale patches of cloudiness, known as ground-glass opacities, and a nasal swab test confirmed COVID-19.  Gene testing of the two swabs, from April and June, showed key changes to the genetic instructions for the virus in the second test, suggesting that he'd gotten a slightly different strain the second time.
The Virginia man — a military health care provider — was infected the first time at work. He tested positive in late March after getting a cough, fever, and body aches. He recovered after 10 days and was well for nearly 2 more months. In late May, however, a member of his family got COVID-19, and he then got sick again with a fever, cough, difficulty breathing, and stomach upset. A chest X-ray confirmed pneumonia. His symptoms were worse the second time. Gene testing of the virus from each of his swabs indicated slight changes, suggesting he was infected twice.

There are other possibilities, including that the virus somehow went silent in his body for a few weeks and then became active again. The study authors think this is unlikely because it would mean that the virus is changing at a much faster pace than has been seen so far.

They also can't tell whether the severity of symptoms the men experienced the second time were related to the virus or to how their immune systems reacted to it. Were they sicker because they got a larger dose of the virus? Was there something about the gene changes to the virus that made it more damaging when the men caught it again? Or could their first COVID-19 infections have somehow primed their immune systems the wrong way, leading to more severe infections the second time — a phenomenon called enhancement?


Scientists are racing to try to understand all those things and more — what reinfection means and how common it may be. If it happens frequently, that could complicate efforts to reach a level of community protection known as herd immunity. Vaccines may need to be tweaked to keep up with the virus as it evolves, and people may need regular boosters to maintain their protection.


"We need more research to understand how long immunity may last for people exposed to SARS-CoV-2 and why some of these second infections, while rare, are presenting as more severe," study author Mark Pandori, PhD, of the Nevada State Public Health Laboratory, said in a news release.


"So far, we've only seen a handful of reinfection cases, but that doesn't mean there aren't more, especially as many cases of COVID-19 are asymptomatic," he said. "Right now, we can only speculate about the cause of reinfection."


Researchers stress that everyone should protect themselves from COVID-19 infection, even if they're sure they've had it before, by wearing a face mask in public, staying at least 6 feet away from others, and washing and sanitizing hands often.


SOURCES:


Akiko Iwasaki, PhD, Waldemar Von Zedtwitz Professor of Immunobiology and Molecular, Cellular and Developmental Biology; Investigator, Howard Hughes Medical Institute, Yale School of Medicine, New Haven, CT.


_The Lancet_, Oct. 1, 2020.


_Clinical Infectious Diseases_, Sept. 19, 2020.


----------



## Maracujá

The beginning of a 2nd lockdown is in full effect where I live. Has started in Brussels...other cities will probably follow suit...


----------



## vevster

Johnson & Johnson Pauses Covid-19 Vaccine Trials Due to Sick Subject
					

The company said an independent committee is reviewing the subject’s illness, and it will review the medical information before deciding whether to restart the studies.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Officially working from home until 12/31. I had a feeling it was coming but glad they finally called it. A friend's husband's job said they are out until March 2021. That would make it a full year. I can only hope we get the same news. 

Meanwhile, I've seen a post for a halloween party and a sweetest day sip and paint this week. And these are being hosted in people's regular degular homes. Not even an event space. 

Going to be a llllllooonnnggg winter man.


----------



## vevster

Dr. Fauci, in an interview with another one of his celebrity friends, Trevor Noah, says he takes 6,000 IUs of Vitamin D daily.


----------



## SoniT

I'm knowing more and more people personally who've had Covid-19. My niece and nephew's maternal grandfather had it and passed away last week. His sisters also have it and one is in the hospital. My husband's college friend was hospitalized for over a month. She spent some of that time in ICU and also had to go to rehab to regain her strength and mobility. She's home now but still not 100% back to her old self. This virus is no joke.


----------



## Shimmie

SoniT said:


> I'm knowing more and more people personally who've had Covid-19. My niece and nephew's maternal grandfather had it and passed away last week. His sisters also have it and one is in the hospital. My husband's college friend was hospitalized for over a month. She spent some of that time in ICU and also had to go to rehab to regain her strength and mobility. She's home now but still not 100% back to her old self. This virus is no joke.


 For your family and everyone here on this Forum


----------



## Maracujá

vevster said:


> Dr. Fauci, in an interview with another one of his celebrity friends, Trevor Noah says he takes 6,000 IUs of Vitamin D daily.



Wow. I take that amount on a monthly basis. Helps a lot.


----------



## Maracujá

Lockdown 2.0 in The Netherlands = in full effect as of today!


----------



## vevster

Maracujá said:


> Lockdown 2.0 in The Netherlands = in full effect as of today!


I have family in The Netherlands.... I have to call......


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## prettywhitty

Just wow at these reinfections. People has gotten lax and aren’t as vigilant. They aren’t social distancing. I see it every time I’m out. This winter will be a hard one.


----------



## Maracujá

prettywhitty said:


> Just wow at these reinfections. People has gotten lax and aren’t as vigilant. They aren’t social distancing. I see it every time I’m out. *This winter will be a hard one.*



Yup.


----------



## BonBon

*
Covid-19 may cause sudden and permanent hearing loss, experts have found, adding that such problems need early detection and urgent treatment.*
The coronavirus has been found to affect the body in myriad ways, from a loss of taste and smell to organ damage.
Now doctors have reported fresh evidence that Covid could also affect hearing.
Writing in the journal BMJ Case Reports, experts at University College London report the case of a 45-year-old man with asthma who was admitted to intensive care with Covid, ventilated, and given drugs including the antiviral remdesivir and intravenous steroids.
A week after leaving intensive care he developed a ringing sound – tinnitus – and then hearing loss in his left ear.
The team say none of the medications the man was given would be expected to cause damage to his hearing, while he had no problems with his ear canals or ear drums. Further investigation showed no sign of autoimmune problems, while he did not have flu or HIV – conditions previously linked to hearing loss. What’s more, the man had never had hearing problems before.
Subsequent tests revealed the man had sensorineural hearing loss in his left ear – a situation where the inner ear or the nerve responsible for sound is inflamed or damaged. This was treated with steroids with partial success.

The case is the first such incident to be reported in the UK, although a small number of similar reports have emerged from other countries.
Dr Stefania Koumpa, a co-author of the study, said it is not yet known how Covid might cause hearing loss, but there are possible explanations.
“It is possible that the Sars-Cov-2 virus enters inner ear cells and brings about cell death, and/or causes the body to release inflammatory chemicals called cytokines that can be toxic to the inner ear,” she said. “Steroids likely help by reducing inflammation and therefore production of cytokines.”
The team say Covid patients in intensive care should be asked about hearing loss and referred for emergency treatment.
“Even single-sided hearing loss has great consequences on one’s quality of life, if not promptly treated,” said Koumpa.
Kevin Munro, professor of audiology at the University of Manchester, who was not involved in the work, said it is known that other viruses, including measles and mumps, can affect hearing, while he has been contacted by a large number of Covid survivors reporting a change in their hearing or tinnitus.

*Work from his team previously found** that 16 of 121 patients admitted to hospital with Covid, and who completed a survey, reported hearing problems about two months after discharge.*
Munro said his team is now investigating the prevalence and causes of such problems, noting it is unclear whether they are down to the virus itself, the immune system response, stress, or even treatments for Covid – or whether it could simply be that hearing problems become apparent in a noisy hospital where individuals wear masks.
“I think there’s likely to be lots of explanations for why people were reporting problems,” he said.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Dr. Fauci, in an interview with another one of his celebrity friends, Trevor Noah, says he takes 6,000 IUs of Vitamin D daily.


I really thought we’d be hearing more about vitamin d and zinc when it was revealed to be part of the president’s treatment.


----------



## BonBon

I'm not sure we can automatically attribute reinfections just to personal behaviour.

I'm lucky to be a remote worker. They've sent teachers and lecturers back in my country and covid is running rampant among students. Not to mention customer facing, close contact jobs and medical.

I'm sure some of the people aren't bothered, but others are forced to go back into risky shared spaces/public transport even though they are fearful. I've definitely seen many irresponsible scenes, but I don't want to forget the people who follow the rules as much as they can, but still have a higher chance of infection and reinfection through their circumstances.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I really thought we’d be hearing more about vitamin d and zinc when it was revealed to be part of the president’s treatment.


No, because Big Pharma advertises on the news shows and will never promote that stuff.  I am so glad we have the internet to do research ourselves.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> No, because Big Pharma advertises on the news shows and will never promote that stuff.  I am so glad we have the internet to do research ourselves.


True but I thought people would get into it on their own. You can't get the drugs he was on unless you're sick and, even then, you can't get the experimental stuff. But vitamin d, zinc, and all the stuff we've discussed here is available to everyone. I guess I thought that it would be "legitimized" since the president's doctors have him on it but it seems it was just glossed over. I'm disappointed but I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## awhyley

SoniT said:


> I'm knowing more and more people personally who've had Covid-19.



This is what I'm fearful about.  Cases keep rising over here (5,000+), so hearing about persons close to home getting tested and fighting the virus makes this all too real.  It was bad enough in the abstract but putting faces of people you know on it is horrifying and getting worse. 

(Condolences to your family)



vevster said:


> Dr. Fauci, in an interview with another one of his celebrity friends, Trevor Noah, says he takes 6,000 IUs of Vitamin D daily.



Whoa, but for his age (and hanging about Trump and the cronies), I can see why.  He needs every protection he can get.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> True but I thought people would get into it on their own. You can't get the drugs he was on unless you're sick and, even then, you can't get the experimental stuff. But vitamin d, zinc, and all the stuff we've discussed here is available to everyone. I guess I thought that it would be "legitimized" since the president's doctors have him on it but it seems it was just glossed over. I'm disappointed but I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


They initially mentioned it, then just focused on the Regeneron and Remdesivir.  I just had a minor cold and did the Gundry 'Hammer'(3 days of 150,000 IUs vitamin D) and it resolved so quickly!


----------



## acapnleo

vevster said:


> They initially mentioned it, then just focused on the Regeneron and Remdesivir.  I just had a minor cold and did the Gundry 'Hammer'(3 days of 150,000 IUs vitamin D) and it resolved so quickly!



Hi @vevster! Which vitamin D brand / where did you get yours? Thank you!


----------



## vevster

acapnleo said:


> Hi @vevster! Which vitamin D brand / where did you get yours? Thank you!


I love this brand by Dr. Berg.  It contains other things that facilitates absorption.  If you have ebates he gives 6% back!









						D3 & K2 Vitamin (10,000 IU) - 120 capsules
					

This daily supplement has 10,000 IU of vitamin D and 100 mcg of vitamin K2 in each capsule—the perfect ratio for supporting normal nutrient levels.




					shop.drberg.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> True but I thought people would get into it on their own. You can't get the drugs he was on unless you're sick and, even then, you can't get the experimental stuff. But vitamin d, zinc, and all the stuff we've discussed here is available to everyone. I guess I thought that it would be "legitimized" since the president's doctors have him on it but it seems it was just glossed over. I'm disappointed but I guess I shouldn't be surprised.



Half the population won't wear a mask.  Even more aren't disciplined enough to maintain a vitamin regimen without a pandemic.   The average person's medicine cabinet is a graveyard for vitamins whose containers will collect dust after being opened a few times.


----------



## vevster

How Melania fought Covid:



> Similarly, Trump writes she did not opt for the same course of treatment as the President, she says she "chose a more natural route," relying on _"vitamins and healthy food," _and not a cocktail of medications.


----------



## yamilee21

Have you all been watching the numbers? NY was the epicenter, with one of, if not the, highest case rate per million population a few months ago. Now, 18 states have higher infection rates than NY. The state with the highest rate right now? North Dakota!


----------



## BonBon

BonBon said:


> -_-
> 
> A manager at my DH's work has just found out his wife has Covid.
> 
> Yesterday he was all over the site talking to people and held a 2 hour, closed door meeting  about a metre in front of the staff. DH's boss was trying to Kanye shrug it off but the staff complained and now they are buying tests for everyone.




DH's boss, who was not concerned about the risk, had shared a small meeting room with the potentially infected manager for hours. He tried to reassure the staff with stories about how his son shared a long car ride with an infected person and tested negative, so everything is just blown out of proportion....

He's called into today now saying he has symptoms and is getting tested -_- He never takes a day off, so it must be obvious covid.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have seen more masks pulled out of filthy pockets, purses,  off car seats, car floors, with debris on them (probably both sides) that I just keep mine on my face all day until I get inside.  I took my mask off once in the car and the next thing I knew it was on the floor.  I'm not putting that next to my face but a lot of people do and while I got a pretty secure stash, I try to only use one mask a day.
> 
> Quite frankly, I officially became the person who wears my mask in my car by myself after this video.  The only person I ride with is the old man but I would have the same reaction to putting on anybody else's mask.  This is like sharing toothbrushes to me.  Other people can do that.  That's not what I do.


That 'pause' when realization hit. Lordt I almost burst my spleen.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> Have you all been watching the numbers? NY was the epicenter, with one of, if not the, highest case rate per million population a few months ago. Now, 18 states have higher infection rates than NY. The state with the highest rate right now? North Dakota!


I mentioned a few months ago it would move from urban areas to rural central states and here we are. Those same governors aren't claiming its fake anymore. Especially since cities in the central states are running out of ICU beds. tRump keeps LYING about NY...saying everyone is dying there when in reality the infection rate is down to 1%. Here in North florida SURROUNDED by rural counties, our county still has a 7-8% infection rate. Not to mention the fact that the graveyard next to my job has been digging holes overtime. Doggone DeSantis doesn't care about us. Just businesses. The sad part is...many of these businesses might not make it past Christmas.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Listen, if this is how you need to get what  you need to protect yourself, THEN SUCK IT UP & DO IT.   This dudes only mistake was putting his face on the internets.


----------



## lavaflow99

Well.... 









						Remdesivir Does Not Reduce COVID-19 Mortality, Study Says
					

A large study sponsored by the World Health Organization found that remdesivir doesn’t help hospitalized patients with COVID survive and doesn't even shorten the recovery time of those who do survive.



					www.medscape.com
				




*Remdesivir Does Not Reduce COVID-19 Mortality, Study Says*
Ralph Ellis
October 16, 2020

















ADD TO EMAIL ALERTS


_Editor's note: Find the latest COVID-19 news and guidance in Medscape's __Coronavirus Resource Center._
A large study sponsored by the World Health Organization found that remdesivir doesn't help hospitalized patients with COVID-19 survive and doesn't even shorten the recovery time of those who do survive.
These findings contradict smaller studies which found remdesivir, an antiviral drug, helped hospitalized coronavirus patients recover faster than patients who received a placebo. Those earlier studies led the FDA to grant emergency use authorization for the drug, which has been given to thousands of COVID patients in the United States, including President Donald Trump.
The WHO-sponsored study was conducted from March 22 to Oct. 4 and involved 11,330 patients from 405 hospitals in 30 countries. Patients were given remdesivir and three other drugs singly or in combination.

"These remdesivir, hydroxychloroquine, lopinavir and interferon regimens appeared to have little or no effect on hospitalized COVID-19, as indicated by overall mortality, initiation of ventilation and duration of hospital stay," the study concluded.
The data was posted online in the preprint server medRxiv and has not been peer-reviewed or published in a scientific journal.
U.S. pharmaceutical company Gilead Sciences, the maker of remdesivir, issued a statement defending the drug, noting that controlled studies published in peer-reviewed journals validated its benefits.
Gilead also questioned how the study was conducted, saying there was variation in "trial adoption, implementation, controls and patient populations and consequently, it is unclear if any conclusive findings can be drawn from the study results."

Dr. Peter Chin-Hong, MD, an infectious-disease expert at the University of California, San Francisco, told _The New York Times _that a massive study in different nations could result in inconsistent treatment methods.
"So much goes into care," he said. "The drug is only part of it."
Remdesivir was developed to treat Ebola and was repurposed to treat coronavirus. It has been one of the few encouraging developments in the global battle against COVID-19.
"It's certainly disappointing," Julie Fischer, an associate research professor in the Department of Microbiology and Immunology at Georgetown University, said of the study, according to Al Jazeera. "What all of us would like to see is what is frequently called a 'magic bullet'; a drug that's already in existence, that is safe and works effectively in patients. Unfortunately, in this case, this trial at least suggests the benefits of remdesivir weren't there at all."

The FDA granted emergency use authorization to remdesivir in April, saying: "While there is limited information known about the safety and effectiveness of using remdesivir to treat people in the hospital with COVID-19, the investigational drug was shown in a clinical trial to shorten the time to recovery in some patients."

A clinical trial of about 1,000 patients conducted by the National Institutes of Health found remdesivir shortened recovery time in about 31% of patients. The NIH also said the trial "suggested a survival benefit, with a mortality rate of 8.0% for the group receiving remdesivir versus 11.6% for the placebo group."

But the WHO-sponsored study said remdesivir and the other drugs just didn't work.

"The unpromising overall findings from the regimens tested suffice to refute early hopes, based on smaller or non-randomized studies, that any will substantially reduce inpatient mortality, initiation of ventilation or hospitalisation duration," the study said.

*Sources:*

MedRxiv. "Repurposed antiviral drugs for COVID-19; interim WHO SOLIDARITY trial results"

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.10.15.20209817v1

Gilead. "GILEAD SCIENCES STATEMENT ON THE SOLIDARITY TRIAL"



			https://www.gilead.com/-/media/gilead-corporate/files/pdfs/company-statements/gilead-statement-on-solidarity-trial-final-clean.pdf?la=en
		


New York Times. "Remdesivir Fails to Prevent Covid-19 Deaths in Huge Trial"









						Remdesivir Fails to Prevent Covid-19 Deaths in Huge Trial (Published 2020)
					

Critics said the study, sponsored by the W.H.O., was too poorly conducted to be definitive.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Al Jazerra. "WHO trial finds remdesivir has little effect on COVID-19"









						WHO trial finds remdesivir has little effect on COVID-19
					

Early results from large, randomised trial suggest antiviral does little to reduce mortality rates or time in hospital.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




WebMD. "FDA Gives Remdesivir Emergency Authorization"









						FDA Gives Remdesivir Emergency Authorization
					

The FDA approved an emergency use authorization for the experimental antiviral drug remdesivir to treat COVID-19.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I mentioned a few months ago it would move from urban areas to rural central states and here we are. Those same governors aren't claiming its fake anymore. Especially since cities in the central states are running out of ICU beds. tRump keeps LYING about NY...saying everyone is dying there when in reality the infection rate is down to 1%. Here in North florida SURROUNDED by rural counties, our county still has a 7-8% infection rate. *Not to mention the fact that the graveyard next to my job has been digging holes overtime.* Doggone DeSantis doesn't care about us. Just businesses. The sad part is...many of these businesses might not make it past Christmas.



LAWD.... so scary. I live in South Florida, but my whole family is in Jacksonville. Totally know what you mean about the rural counties. Sheesh. I tell you what - I was driving up to see my parents a few months ago. On the Turnpike, I pass a big truck that had the name of a casket company on the side. This whole thing is totally and completely surreal.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I was considering going back to OTF until I read that article yesterday. Nope!


----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Kind of like 



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Not to mention the fact that the graveyard next to my job has been digging holes overtime.



 That's the saddest thing I've read in a while.



Crackers Phinn said:


> Listen, if this is how you need to get what  you need to protect yourself, THEN SUCK IT UP & DO IT.   This dudes only mistake was putting his face on the internets.



My prayer is that alot of people are "MAGA-ing" to get by and that the blue wave is actually a blue tsunami in November.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> True but I thought people would get into it on their own. You can't get the drugs he was on unless you're sick and, even then, you can't get the experimental stuff. But vitamin d, zinc, and all the stuff we've discussed here is available to everyone. I guess I thought that it would be "legitimized" since the president's doctors have him on it but it seems it was just glossed over. I'm disappointed but I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


They are also talking about it as a treatment not preventative / mitigation.


----------



## vevster

I like these masks. 3 different styles, kids version, nice colors.





__





						Masks | Caraa - Luxury Sports Bags
					

Designed for Fashion, Crafted for Sport. Next-generation luxury fitness brand with sports bags that bridges high fashion with fitness performance features.




					caraasport.com


----------



## Evolving78

I’m saying no to holiday gatherings. As much as I want to see and hang out with my cousins, it’s too dangerous out here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The disregard for life is astonishing especially when you consider their loved ones will be the first to fall ill.


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> The disregard for life is astonishing especially when you consider their loved ones will be the first to fall ill.



When I first saw this, I thought it was a typo thinking how does anyone know 10,000 to attend one wedding?  Had to be 1,000 (which is still crazy but more believable).

Then saw the population and understood this wasn't a typo.     This religious group are full of entitled and irresponsible imbeciles.  Can we put them in a bubble so that they don't interact with us rational people?


----------



## Ganjababy

My 18 year old niece started university a month ago. Moved away from home to university. They are not going to classes but are expected to stay in their dorms and study and take classes Online. She is a social butterfly and never been away from home for more than one night. Very close to her mom and siblings. COVID (2 close family members of hers had it and one was hospitalize) and isolation has been hard on her. Since it’s onset she has been diagnosed with anxiety and depression and a few other stuff.

In addition (my sis) her mom and Dad are going through a divorce (my BIL showed his true colours during COVID and sis had to file). Her house mate (they went to high school together) called her mom (my sis) and told her that she was fearing that my niece was going to kill herself so she had to hide all the knives in the dorm. Imagine our shock. This kid is the most happy go lucky girl you could find. Bright (accepted to all the universities she applied to).  Beautiful and popular and happy before this. She has been admitted to a psych ward.         She asked her mom not tell tell anyone in the family because she is sooo embarrassedI gave her mom permission to talk to her about my own struggles with mental health (the kids in my family were not told or exposed to it) in the hopes that it would lessen her shame.  My poor sister is going through it...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ganjababy said:


> My 18 year old niece started university a month ago. Moved away from home to university. They are not going to classes but are expected to stay in their dorms and study and take classes Online. She is a social butterfly and never been away from home for more than one night. Very close to her mom and siblings. COVID (2 close family members of hers had it and one was hospitalize) and isolation has been hard on her. Since it’s onset she has been diagnosed with anxiety and depression and a few other stuff.
> 
> In addition (my sis) her mom and Dad are going through a divorce (my BIL showed his true colours during COVID and sis had to file). Her house mate (they went to high school together) called her mom (my sis) and told her that she was fearing that my niece was going to kill herself so she had to hide all the knives in the dorm. Imagine our shock. This kid is the most happy go lucky girl you could find. Bright (accepted to all the universities she applied to).  Beautiful and popular and happy before this. She has been admitted to a psych ward.         She asked her mom not tell tell anyone in the family because she is sooo embarrassedI gave her mom permission to talk to her about my own struggles with mental health (the kids in my family were not told or exposed to it) in the hopes that it would lessen her shame.  My poor sister is going through it...



OMG. I am so sorry to hear about your niece. This entire thing - with no end in sight - has been taking its psychological and emotional toll on people left and right. A lot college freshmen suffer from homesickness in a regular school year after moving away from home - so to leave home, go off to college, and have to sit in a dorm room and isolate and take classes online *has* to be a whole lot.


----------



## vevster

I spoke to a white friend over the weekend.  She says she doesn't know of anyone that caught covid.  I don't think I know any black person with that status.  She lives in Red Hook, Brooklyn.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I spoke to a white friend over the weekend.  She says she doesn't know of anyone that caught covid.  I don't think I know any black person with that status.  She lives in Red Hook, Brooklyn.


The ultimate white privilege


----------



## Maracujá

vevster said:


> I spoke to a white friend over the weekend.  She says she doesn't know of anyone that caught covid.  I don't think I know any black person with that status.  She lives in Red Hook, Brooklyn.



Do you mean that most Black people you know, did catch COVID-19? Esp. those living in that area?


----------



## vevster

The orthodox jews in NY are crying racism. I saw this guy call a girl a racist because her business was full and she couldn't let him in.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Maracujá said:


> Do you mean that most Black people you know, did catch COVID-19? Esp. those living in that area?


I could be wrong but I think she was saying she doesn’t know any black people who can say they don’t know anyone with covid.


----------



## vevster

Maracujá said:


> Do you mean that most Black people you know, did catch COVID-19? Esp. those living in that area?


I mean that all black people that I KNOW have either caught Covid  and or have friends & fam that have caught it.
I know you are in Europe, so it may be different for you.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I could be wrong but I think she was saying she doesn’t know any black people who can say they don’t know anyone with covid.


Yes, this is what I said.   I expanded it with my explanation.  Thanks.


----------



## Maracujá

vevster said:


> I mean that all black people that I KNOW have either caught Covid  and or have friends & fam that have caught it.
> I know you are in Europe, so it may be different for you.



Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## awhyley

At first I thought that this would only be great for children, but on re-watch, it's better for adults.  The messaging is excellent.


----------



## Shimmie

Ganjababy said:


> My 18 year old niece started university a month ago. Moved away from home to university. They are not going to classes but are expected to stay in their dorms and study and take classes Online. She is a social butterfly and never been away from home for more than one night. Very close to her mom and siblings. COVID (2 close family members of hers had it and one was hospitalize) and isolation has been hard on her. Since it’s onset she has been diagnosed with anxiety and depression and a few other stuff.
> 
> In addition (my sis) her mom and Dad are going through a divorce (my BIL showed his true colours during COVID and sis had to file). Her house mate (they went to high school together) called her mom (my sis) and told her that she was fearing that my niece was going to kill herself so she had to hide all the knives in the dorm. Imagine our shock. This kid is the most happy go lucky girl you could find. Bright (accepted to all the universities she applied to).  Beautiful and popular and happy before this. She has been admitted to a psych ward.         She asked her mom not tell tell anyone in the family because she is sooo embarrassedI gave her mom permission to talk to her about my own struggles with mental health (the kids in my family were not told or exposed to it) in the hopes that it would lessen her shame.  My poor sister is going through it...


   I’m so sorry about your niece and her struggles.   I’m praying for your family.   God’s love will heal and bring your family through this.   Your niece will be comforted and healed.   

I pray for all in this forum to have God’s peace and healing.   So much is going on all at once; it’s a very stressful time for all.    Please be encouraged.


----------



## meka72

I really want to urge everyone to buy an oximeter and to encourage their loved ones to do so as well. In addition to my mother and step father, my sister, her husband and MIL all tested c19 positive. Luckily my sister bought all the things that I bought my parents including an oximeter because he was able to make it to the ER when his oxygen went down to 82. He’s been in the hospital for 3 days at this point and the doctors are weaning him off oxygen. 

His mother first tested c19 negative before testing positive a few days later. They are in the same hospital. 

My stepfather, whose at home, and my sister’s husband are both being treated for covid pneumonia.


----------



## Reinventing21

awhyley said:


> At first I thought that this would only be great for children, but on re-watch, it's better for adults.  The messaging is excellent.



I don't know if you watched the whole video, but it is definitely a video for adults, not kids (especially younger kids). Very clever video. I think they used a kid cartoon to make it more relatable to the general mentality of those who refuse to wear masks.


----------



## Everything Zen

I don’t even know where to put this but my eyesight has deteriorated due to steroids from my annual bout of bronchitis that I have to have cataract surgery on both eyes before the end of the year or lose my license. It’s gonna be complicated and super expensive with the out of pocket costs bc I’m like one of the youngest ophthalmology patients at 38 so I can’t just get the standard geriatric lens. I just had laser eye surgery last year in December bc I also had elevated IOP and am considered pre-glaucoma. My dad lost a ton of vision in his left eye earlier this year bc he has a severe case but he’s 76. At this point I’m just drinking hot toddy’s and cracking up at all this mess in 2020 bc what else are you gonna do?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t even know where to put this but my eyesight has deteriorated due to steroids from my annual bout of bronchitis that I have to have cataract surgery on both eyes before the end of the year or lose my license. It’s gonna be complicated and super expensive with the out of pocket costs bc I’m like one of the youngest ophthalmology patients at 38 so I can’t just get the standard geriatric lens. I just had laser eye surgery last year in December bc I also had elevated IOP and am considered pre-glaucoma. My dad lost a ton of vision in his left eye earlier this year bc he has a severe case but he’s 76. At this point I’m just drinking hot toddy’s and cracking up at all this mess in 2020 bc what else are you gonna do?



Girl. Good luck with your surgery. I also think you're the youngest person I know who's needed one. My mom has to get hers done soon.


----------



## Everything Zen

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Girl. Good luck with your surgery. I also think you're the youngest person I know who's needed one. My mom has to get hers done soon.



I wish your mom the best as well. I didn’t even know it was that bad bc my eyesight has sucked for the past year. I was like hey not bad! I did pretty good! They couldn’t even find my optic nerve in the machine bc the big cataract was in the way. What are you gonna do? I’m just making light of it. I’m grateful to have a really good job with unlimited PTO and a boss that truly cares about us and our health comes first. People asking me to do stuff at work- no  I’m blind!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Everything Zen Girl, you have more than my thoughts and prayers. I'm sending you my energy too. Sometimes all you can do is laugh about it. Or get a few drinks. Or both. I won't judge. I'll probably join you virtually. 

Just when you think you've adjusted to 2020 it manages to surprise you. 

My aunt passed last week. She hadn't been tested and the EMS determined it was natural causes but we don't know. Her symptoms could've been covid or something else. I tried to take her to urgent care the night she died but she refused and told me she'd go the day after. But the day after we found her in her home.

Found out over the weekend that a cousin has a brain tumor. It hasn't been confirmed yet but the assumption is that it's cancerous. 

And this is random but my dentist is basically stalking me about my overdue dental cleaning. I appreciate the effort and concern about my health but I'm really not comfortable when I can't wear a mask and other people's germs, spittle, and whatever else is aerosolized in that space. Does anyone know what precautions dentists are taking? Maybe if they can assure me they're doing something special I'll consider going but I feel like I need to get my vitamin d levels tested before even thinking about it. I'm around my mother often and I'm not gonna do anything that indirectly puts her at risk.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I mean that all black people that I KNOW have either caught Covid  and or have friends & fam that have caught it.
> I know you are in Europe, so it may be different for you.


I think it's still regional tbh. I'm in Detroit. You're in New York. Both areas were hit hard really early. I know of 4 people in a one block radius here but I have friends in Atlanta who haven't been touched by it at all. One friend was telling me in May how nothing was shut down and life wasn't any different aside from her job making everyone work at home. And she was complaining because she's doing more work from home than she would in the office. I can relate but it still bothered me because I could tell she didn't get how serious it is. Ironically she got covid in August and still isn't sure how but thinks it was a relative who had an inconclusive test result.


----------



## meka72

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t even know where to put this but my eyesight has deteriorated due to steroids from my annual bout of bronchitis that I have to have cataract surgery on both eyes before the end of the year or lose my license. It’s gonna be complicated and super expensive with the out of pocket costs bc I’m like one of the youngest ophthalmology patients at 38 so I can’t just get the standard geriatric lens. I just had laser eye surgery last year in December bc I also had elevated IOP and am considered pre-glaucoma. My dad lost a ton of vision in his left eye earlier this year bc he has a severe case but he’s 76. At this point I’m just drinking hot toddy’s and cracking up at all this mess in 2020 bc what else are you gonna do?


Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> @Everything Zen Girl, you have more than my thoughts and prayers. I'm sending you my energy too. Sometimes all you can do is laugh about it. Or get a few drinks. Or both. I won't judge. I'll probably join you virtually.
> 
> Just when you think you've adjusted to 2020 it manages to surprise you.
> 
> My aunt passed last week. She hadn't been tested and the EMS determined it was natural causes but we don't know. Her symptoms could've been covid or something else. I tried to take her to urgent care the night she died but she refused and told me she'd go the day after. But the day after we found her in her home.
> 
> Found out over the weekend that a cousin has a brain tumor. It hasn't been confirmed yet but the assumption is that it's cancerous.
> 
> And this is random but my dentist is basically stalking me about my overdue dental cleaning. I appreciate the effort and concern about my health but I'm really not comfortable when I can't wear a mask and other people's germs, spittle, and whatever else is aerosolized in that space. Does anyone know what precautions dentists are taking? Maybe if they can assure me they're doing something special I'll consider going but I feel like I need to get my vitamin d levels tested before even thinking about it. I'm around my mother often and I'm not gonna do anything that indirectly puts her at risk.



You have my sincerest condolences. The same thing happened to an uncle (extended family) a few mo nths ago. He was planning on going to the hospital in the morning but died overnight. 

I can tell you that the dentist was extremely hygienic. My dentist made me gargle with hydroxide solution beforehand and the entire procedure was done behind a mask and a shield. There are lots of barriers/modifications in place to prevent any spread of droplets. I’m not explaining things well but, I was impressed and hope these modifications are here to stay. I was allowed to put my mask back on in between parts as well. 

As an only child- I’m doing the same in terms of avoiding everyone except my parents. I saw one friend who came by for dinner a couple of weeks ago with his dog (First friend I’ve seen since last year who recently had a negative Covid test) but that’s it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My guess is this money is being funneled into his campaign. There's no way $9 billion is just sitting in a bank somewhere.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think it's still regional tbh. I'm in Detroit. You're in New York. Both areas were hit hard really early. I know of 4 people in a one block radius here but I have friends in Atlanta who haven't been touched by it at all. One friend was telling me in May how nothing was shut down and life wasn't any different aside from her job making everyone work at home. And she was complaining because she's doing more work from home than she would in the office. I can relate but it still bothered me because I could tell she didn't get how serious it is. Ironically she got covid in August and still isn't sure how but thinks it was a relative who had an inconclusive test result.


I’m sure. I can only speak for people I know. I have friends and fam across the country / world.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Whew. My boyfriend just told me his friend's mom just suddenly passed away from covid 

I'm in Florida. People are definitely being affected here.


----------



## B_Phlyy

One of our sister sites has had to close for 2 weeks. 50% of the staff tested positive for COVID-19 in 1 day. Our CEO believes it was due to community exposure but I'm still baffled? You are a healthcare professional. You don't wear your mask everywhere? 

On a slight side note, I've stopped purchasing my own masks. Not because I think this is over (we're likely going to be dealing with this at least another 18 months) but I'm getting them for free. Sales reps come to clinic and before they used to bribe us with lunches and cookies. Now we're getting hand sanitizers, masks, and scrub caps.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think it's still regional tbh. *I'm in Detroit.* You're in New York. Both areas were hit hard really early. I know of 4 people in a one block radius here but I have friends in Atlanta who haven't been touched by it at all. One friend was telling me in May how nothing was shut down and life wasn't any different aside from her job making everyone work at home. And she was complaining because she's doing more work from home than she would in the office. I can relate but it still bothered me because I could tell she didn't get how serious it is. Ironically she got covid in August and still isn't sure how but thinks it was a relative who had an inconclusive test result.


I know at least two dozen people who have died of Covid in Detroit but some of the relics from my childhood just about took me out.   When I read that Rona got Mr. Fofo, I was beside myself.


----------



## vevster

The doctor has a peer reviewed document re his protocol.  I linked it here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know at least two dozen people who have died of Covid in Detroit but some of the relics from my childhood just about took me out.   When I read that Rona got Mr. Fofo, I was beside myself.


I didn’t know about Mr. Fofo. I was just wondering if he had gone out of business because of covid. That’s a shame.


----------



## meka72

B_Phlyy said:


> One of our sister sites has had to close for 2 weeks. 50% of the staff tested positive for COVID-19 in 1 day. Our CEO believes it was due to community exposure but I'm still baffled? You are a healthcare professional. You don't wear your mask everywhere?
> 
> On a slight side note, I've stopped purchasing my own masks. Not because I think this is over (we're likely going to be dealing with this at least another 18 months) but I'm getting them for free. Sales reps come to clinic and before they used to bribe us with lunches and cookies. Now we're getting hand sanitizers, masks, and scrub caps.


My sister is a RN and has no idea what “quarantine” meant. She thought it meant that she had to wear a mask all the time, which she still wasn’t doing. They’re blaming my mother (also a healthcare worker) as patient zero for the family C19 spread but I think it could be my sister.


----------



## yamilee21

meka72 said:


> My sister is a RN and has no idea what “quarantine” meant. She thought it meant that she had to wear a mask all the time...


Please tell me you are kidding, or being sarcastic, because otherwise...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> Please tell me you are kidding, or being sarcastic, because otherwise...


The combination of Trump being elected and the pandemic have shown me that I have been overly generous in my thinking that the average person could understand and process basic information.


----------



## meka72

yamilee21 said:


> Please tell me you are kidding, or being sarcastic, because otherwise...


I wish that I was kidding.


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> View attachment 464517



Wooo lawd, I'm guessing this sign was posted on the door of a business? No way would I step foot in there or give them a single coin.


----------



## Alta Angel

My students are back to school F2F now.  I am not even going to talk about the sh*tshow that teaching virtually and F2F is, but these jokers are just out of their minds with glee being in the presence of other kids.  I have chosen for my students to eat lunch in my room with 14 other students rather than a lunchroom of over 100 students.  I eat my lunch at 10 a.m. when I am on planning and in my room by myself.  I maintain a distance of more than 6 feet at all times and I sit near my air filter with UV light.  Of course I use sanitizer for everything.  All students and teacher must wear masks.  I have to change masks twice per day because they become soaked.  I have upped my entire skin care game as well.  I have no idea how the hot moisture of the mask is going to affect my skin. 

I don't know if my efforts are futile, but I can't take any chances.


----------



## Reinventing21

Alta Angel said:


> My students are back to school F2F now.  I am not even going to talk about the sh*tshow that teaching virtually and F2F is, but these jokers are just out of their minds with glee being in the presence of other kids.  I have chosen for my students to eat lunch in my room with 14 other students rather than a lunchroom of over 100 students.  I eat my lunch at 10 a.m. when I am on planning and in my room by myself.  I maintain a distance of more than 6 feet at all times and I sit near my air filter with UV light.  Of course I use sanitizer for everything.  All students and teacher must wear masks.  I have to change masks twice per day because they become soaked.  I have upped my entire skin care game as well.  I have no idea how the hot moisture of the mask is going to affect my skin.
> 
> I don't know if my efforts are futile, but I can't take any chances.



OMG! That sounds so stressful! Why on Earth would they choose flu season to go back to F2F????!!!! We have already seen what happens when kids go back to school and then they want to add flu?

You sound like you have a good plan on spite of these miserable circumstances. I pray you stay healthy. What kind of filter uv light are you using?


----------



## Chromia

Black Ambrosia said:


> @Everything Zen Girl, you have more than my thoughts and prayers. I'm sending you my energy too. Sometimes all you can do is laugh about it. Or get a few drinks. Or both. I won't judge. I'll probably join you virtually.
> 
> Just when you think you've adjusted to 2020 it manages to surprise you.
> 
> My aunt passed last week. She hadn't been tested and the EMS determined it was natural causes but we don't know. Her symptoms could've been covid or something else. I tried to take her to urgent care the night she died but she refused and told me she'd go the day after. But the day after we found her in her home.
> 
> Found out over the weekend that a cousin has a brain tumor. It hasn't been confirmed yet but the assumption is that it's cancerous.
> 
> And this is random but my dentist is basically stalking me about my overdue dental cleaning. I appreciate the effort and concern about my health but I'm really not comfortable when I can't wear a mask and other people's germs, spittle, and whatever else is aerosolized in that space. Does anyone know what precautions dentists are taking? Maybe if they can assure me they're doing something special I'll consider going but I feel like I need to get my vitamin d levels tested before even thinking about it. I'm around my mother often and I'm not gonna do anything that indirectly puts her at risk.


I went to the dentist 6 weeks ago. He wore a mask and a face shield.

This isn't my dentist but this picture is from another dental office near me.  This type of PPE is what my dentist had on.


----------



## Chromia

B_Phlyy said:


> One of our sister sites has had to close for 2 weeks. 50% of the staff tested positive for COVID-19 in 1 day. Our CEO believes it was due to community exposure but I'm still baffled? *You are a healthcare professional. You don't wear your mask everywhere?*
> 
> On a slight side note, I've stopped purchasing my own masks. Not because I think this is over (we're likely going to be dealing with this at least another 18 months) but I'm getting them for free. Sales reps come to clinic and before they used to bribe us with lunches and cookies. Now we're getting hand sanitizers, masks, and scrub caps.


Sounds like the pharmacy staff at my closest Walgreens.  I couldn't believe it when I walked in there in July and most of the pharmacy staff, and most of the regular staff and customers, weren't wearing masks.  Every business in my area (except that Walgreens) has been enforcing the governor's mask rules for staff and customers.

When I went back to pick up my prescription I went through the drive-thru and I had a long wait, but no way was I going back inside that store.

I love the new bribes from your sales reps.


----------



## nycutiepie

Chromia said:


> I went to the dentist 6 weeks ago. He wore a mask and a face shield.
> 
> This isn't my dentist but this picture is from another dental office near me.  This type of PPE is what my dentist had on.
> View attachment 464603



I went to the dentist as well several times. My dentist wears the same PPE but Also has done type of air filtration machine.


----------



## Kanky

Maybe this will convince them to wear a mask and stop spreading germs everywhere. 









						In Mississippi, more White people now have gotten Covid-19 than African Americans. Attitudes about masks might help explain why, official says | CNN
					

For the longest time in this pandemic, coronavirus had infected and killed more African Americans in Mississippi than White people, which experts explained in part by pointing to racial health disparities in one of the most impoverished states.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ganjababy

My gosh. 2020 just keep on giving! I had glaucoma from an eye injury and it caused cataracts and I went blind in one eye. I was stopped from working as I was bumping into stuff. It was very traumatic, the idea that I had worked so hard to study and have a good career that barely got started and I could lose it all. But a Few days after  I had the surgery to remove the cataracts  I was good as new. I could see again. This too will pass. 



Everything Zen said:


> I don’t even know where to put this but my eyesight has deteriorated due to steroids from my annual bout of bronchitis that I have to have cataract surgery on both eyes before the end of the year or lose my license. It’s gonna be complicated and super expensive with the out of pocket costs bc I’m like one of the youngest ophthalmology patients at 38 so I can’t just get the standard geriatric lens. I just had laser eye surgery last year in December bc I also had elevated IOP and am considered pre-glaucoma. My dad lost a ton of vision in his left eye earlier this year bc he has a severe case but he’s 76. At this point I’m just drinking hot toddy’s and cracking up at all this mess in 2020 bc what else are you gonna do?


----------



## Kalia1

Black Ambrosia said:


> @Everything Zen Girl, you have more than my thoughts and prayers. I'm sending you my energy too. Sometimes all you can do is laugh about it. Or get a few drinks. Or both. I won't judge. I'll probably join you virtually.
> 
> Just when you think you've adjusted to 2020 it manages to surprise you.
> 
> My aunt passed last week. She hadn't been tested and the EMS determined it was natural causes but we don't know. Her symptoms could've been covid or something else. I tried to take her to urgent care the night she died but she refused and told me she'd go the day after. But the day after we found her in her home.
> 
> Found out over the weekend that a cousin has a brain tumor. It hasn't been confirmed yet but the assumption is that it's cancerous.
> 
> And this is random but my dentist is basically stalking me about my overdue dental cleaning. I appreciate the effort and concern about my health but I'm really not comfortable when I can't wear a mask and other people's germs, spittle, and whatever else is aerosolized in that space. Does anyone know what precautions dentists are taking? Maybe if they can assure me they're doing something special I'll consider going but I feel like I need to get my vitamin d levels tested before even thinking about it. I'm around my mother often and I'm not gonna do anything that indirectly puts her at risk.



I had oral surgery back on late September and I was the only patient scheduled for surgery that morning. I had a COVID test 3 days before and I also had my temperature checked upon my arrival. My Dentist too  had on PPE as well as the staff who assisted him.


----------



## Alta Angel

This is the filter I have:






Reinventing21 said:


> OMG! That sounds so stressful! Why on Earth would they choose flu season to go back to F2F????!!!! We have already seen what happens when kids go back to school and then they want to add flu?
> 
> You sound like you have a good plan on spite of these miserable circumstances. I pray you stay healthy. What kind of filter uv light are you using?


----------



## Chromia

Alta Angel said:


> This is the filter I have:


Germ Guardian air purifiers with UV-C light are what we have at my job also.  Fortunately we're still closed to the public. Before we closed they got these for my co-workers who take walk-ins in their offices.

This is the one my co-workers have.  It's a tabletop filter designed for small spaces, so it's half as tall as yours.


----------



## Alta Angel

So we have been back a total of 6 days.

Students sent home due to Covid symptons: 10
Cases that teachers were notified about: 0

Students do not have to get tested or prove that they tested negative to come back to school.  If a teacher is quarantined, we are automatically out for 14 days and cannot enter the school building without a negative test.  They just recently changed the policy where if a teacher was quarantined a 2nd time that it would have to come out of our personal leave.

I just read about the "Mom Code", where parents are not getting their children tested so schools can remain open.  I am beyond pissed right now.


----------



## nycutiepie

Alta Angel said:


> So we have been back a total of 6 days.
> 
> Students sent home due to Covid symptons: 10
> Cases that teachers were notified about: 0
> 
> Students do not have to get tested or prove that they tested negative to come back to school.  If a teacher is quarantined, we are automatically out for 14 days and cannot enter the school building without a negative test.  They just recently changed the policy where if a teacher was quarantined a 2nd time that it would have to come out of our personal leave.
> 
> I just read about the "Mom Code", where parents are not getting their children tested so schools can remain open.  I am beyond pissed right now.



Will pray for you...stay strong sis


----------



## Ganjababy

Has anyone had the antibody test? I just googled and the regular labs (Dynacare) now offer the test for $70 to anyone who has a prescription. I checked over the summer and only one lab in Toronto offered it for about $400 at that time so this is good news. I am thinking of getting tested. I get the actual COVID test every 2 weeks at work.

It finally arrived at our hospital campus this week. All the directors have been in meetings with the health department/public health.


----------



## Reinventing21

@Alta Angel 

Sooo....kids are getting sick, infected families are on the DL, teachers are not being notified about infected kids, teachers are being penalized for getting sick themselves and being honest about it, Covid reaching new records,

and we are just starting flu season...


O...M...G...


There are not enough expletives to cover this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Alta Angel said:


> So we have been back a total of 6 days.
> 
> Students sent home due to Covid symptons: 10
> Cases that teachers were notified about: 0
> 
> Students do not have to get tested or prove that they tested negative to come back to school.  If a teacher is quarantined, we are automatically out for 14 days and cannot enter the school building without a negative test.  They just recently changed the policy where if a teacher was quarantined a 2nd time that it would have to come out of our personal leave.
> 
> I just read about the "Mom Code", where parents are not getting their children tested so schools can remain open.  I am beyond pissed right now.


Hopefully you won't ever have to do this but research whether you can file a workers compensation claim for Covid 19 in your state.   They do this in California if you have a reasonable argument that you caught Covid on the job.   Shady employers don't want the claims on their record so they may not announce anything.  Right now govt paycheck jobs are shady.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

*A guard asked two sisters to put on a mask. They stabbed him 27 times instead, prosecutors say.*
Jaclyn Peiser





Chicago police arrested two sisters on Sunday in the stabbing of a security guard who asked customers to wear a mask in a shoe store. (Charles Rex Arbogast/AP)

The guard eventually escaped and helped keep the sisters in the store until police arrested them. At a hearing on Tuesday, a judge with the Circuit Court of Cook County ordered the sisters to be held without bond on charges of first-degree attempted murder.
“It’s the complete randomness of this. It’s terrifying,” Judge Mary C. Marubio said Tuesday in the hearing, which was live-streamed on YouTube, according to the Chicago Sun-Times.

In Illinois, which has had more than 387,000 coronavirus cases and more than 9,800 deaths, a statewide mandate requires masks in public and while working.

The Chicago case is the latest incident of violent confrontations breaking out over mask rules. In September, an 80-year-old man in West Seneca, N.Y., died days after another man allegedly shoved him for asking him to wear a mask in a bar. A couple in Los Angeles was charged with murder in July after a confrontation with a maskless man turned deadly. A stabbing during a fight over masks at a grocery store in Eaton County, Mich., that same month resulted in two deaths.

When states first began lifting coronavirus lockdown measures in the summer, tensions around face masks had been mounting since the CDC first recommended them.

The altercation in Chicago began at around 6 p.m. Sunday, prosecutors said, when Jessica and Jayla Hill arrived at Snipes shoe store.

As the sisters argued with the 32-year-old guard, who has not been publicly identified, Jayla Hill took out her phone to record the confrontation, the Sun-Times

The sisters punched the guard, prosecutors said, and then Jessica allegedly took out a “comb knife” that had a hidden blade and started stabbing him.

Jessica stabbed him in the back, neck and arms, said Karie James, a spokeswoman for the Chicago Police Department, while Jayla held on to the man’s hair. They then kicked him in the head and body, prosecutors allege, while the guard and the store’s manager begged the women to stop.

The sisters were arrested at about 6:15 p.m., according to police, and the security guard was transported to Mount Sinai Hospital. The guard was in critical condition, James told The Washington Post.

At the bond hearing on Tuesday, the sisters’ court-appointed attorney argued the first-degree attempted murder charges were too extreme because they were acting in self-defense and have bipolar disorder, according to the Chicago Tribune. The sisters have no criminal record.

The attorney also said the women had not planned to attack the guard. But the judge said she was concerned by the “sheer number” of stab wounds.

“This is just too random and quickly escalating,” Marubio said. “I can’t fashion conditions that would protect the community.”

The pair will return to court on Nov. 4, according to the Sun-Times.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/10/28/sisters-stabbing-mask-security-guard-chicago/


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


> *A guard asked two sisters to put on a mask. They stabbed him 27 times instead, prosecutors say.*
> Jaclyn Peiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago police arrested two sisters on Sunday in the stabbing of a security guard who asked customers to wear a mask in a shoe store. (Charles Rex Arbogast/AP)
> 
> The guard eventually escaped and helped keep the sisters in the store until police arrested them. At a hearing on Tuesday, a judge with the Circuit Court of Cook County ordered the sisters to be held without bond on charges of first-degree attempted murder.
> “It’s the complete randomness of this. It’s terrifying,” Judge Mary C. Marubio said Tuesday in the hearing, which was live-streamed on YouTube, according to the Chicago Sun-Times.
> 
> In Illinois, which has had more than 387,000 coronavirus cases and more than 9,800 deaths, a statewide mandate requires masks in public and while working.
> 
> The Chicago case is the latest incident of violent confrontations breaking out over mask rules. In September, an 80-year-old man in West Seneca, N.Y., died days after another man allegedly shoved him for asking him to wear a mask in a bar. A couple in Los Angeles was charged with murder in July after a confrontation with a maskless man turned deadly. A stabbing during a fight over masks at a grocery store in Eaton County, Mich., that same month resulted in two deaths.
> 
> When states first began lifting coronavirus lockdown measures in the summer, tensions around face masks had been mounting since the CDC first recommended them.
> 
> The altercation in Chicago began at around 6 p.m. Sunday, prosecutors said, when Jessica and Jayla Hill arrived at Snipes shoe store.
> 
> As the sisters argued with the 32-year-old guard, who has not been publicly identified, Jayla Hill took out her phone to record the confrontation, the Sun-Times
> 
> The sisters punched the guard, prosecutors said, and then Jessica allegedly took out a “comb knife” that had a hidden blade and started stabbing him.
> 
> Jessica stabbed him in the back, neck and arms, said Karie James, a spokeswoman for the Chicago Police Department, while Jayla held on to the man’s hair. They then kicked him in the head and body, prosecutors allege, while the guard and the store’s manager begged the women to stop.
> 
> The sisters were arrested at about 6:15 p.m., according to police, and the security guard was transported to Mount Sinai Hospital. The guard was in critical condition, James told The Washington Post.
> 
> At the bond hearing on Tuesday, the sisters’ court-appointed attorney argued the first-degree attempted murder charges were too extreme because they were acting in self-defense and have bipolar disorder, according to the Chicago Tribune. The sisters have no criminal record.
> 
> The attorney also said the women had not planned to attack the guard. But the judge said she was concerned by the “sheer number” of stab wounds.
> 
> “This is just too random and quickly escalating,” Marubio said. “I can’t fashion conditions that would protect the community.”
> 
> The pair will return to court on Nov. 4, according to the Sun-Times.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/10/28/sisters-stabbing-mask-security-guard-chicago/



I was hoping this was some white nonsense but Jayla sounds black.


----------



## Reinventing21

They are Black. I saw pics.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Savage sounds cool until you hear about ish like this.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> Savage sounds cool until you hear about ish like this.



Lincoln Project been coming with that heat


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I think Don Lemon wrote this.


----------



## SoniT

I see Kirstie is drinking the Trump Kool Aid.


----------



## Ganjababy

Are you ladies allowing your kids to Trick or Treat this year?


Three new families moved onto our street in the last few months. They all have 3 (or more, not sure) kids in each family.

They all moved from the city and we are rural. They are the only kids within a mile or more. I decided to come out of my comfort zone and made up 4 candy gift bags for each house and will drop them off early in the morning on their porches. 

what are your plans for Halloween?


----------



## ThursdayGirl

That’s a cool idea.  We are doing family movie night. My son asked for spaghetti meatballs.  We may dress up.


----------



## Ganjababy

I went out today. Kids out in the towns trick or treating. For some reason I was not expecting that.


----------



## Ganjababy

I think all the low paid workers are taking the covid payout instead of working over on my side of the pond. I notice the supermarkets and coffee shops are severely short staffed. Long queues.


----------



## prettywhitty

Our neighborhood is full of kids. We bagged candy and set it on a table outside our front door. So far so good.


----------



## LostInAdream

We dressed up and watched movies. Picked up Chicfila and drove around to see the decorations.


----------



## Evolving78

The kiddies dressed up, we carved a pumpkin, and watched a scary movie.


----------



## Evolving78

SoniT said:


> I see Kirstie is drinking the Trump Kool Aid.


Or just drinking again...


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ugh - I am so pissed.
> 
> I work at a community college in Florida. We've been successfully teaching remotely since the pandemic began. Our administrators sent out a survey asking faculty preference for teaching in the Spring semester, starting in January, teaching in-person or online.... and allegedly, the results came back stating the top preference was to teach in-person.
> 
> I am going to be incensed if we're not given an option to continue to teach remotely. I feel like we're in for a wild ride once flu season begins and now that our governor moved the state to Stage 3  these covid cases are going to be on a serious uptick between now and then.



*Update:* Thankfully, we were given a choice of whether we wanted to teach on campus or not for Spring semester. I put in my request to teach 100% remotely. It was approved. Thank goodness.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Dr. Fauci is a career civilian federal employee and not a Trump appointee so I don’t see where he thinks he can just fire him all willy nilly. This isn’t The Apprentice.


----------



## meka72

TrulyBlessed said:


> Dr. Fauci is a career civilian federal employee and not a Trump appointee so I don’t see where he thinks he can just fire him all willy nilly. This isn’t The Apprentice.


But isn’t he trying to take away civil service protection from a group of federal employees? I wonder if he’s trying to do so for this reason, as well as meantime the ability to fire as many (perceived) disloyal employees?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

meka72 said:


> But isn’t he trying to take away civil service protection from a group of federal employees? I wonder if he’s trying to do so for this reason, as well as meantime the ability to fire as many (perceived) disloyal employees?



Yeah I’m now reading that he recently signed another silly executive order allowing him to do so. This is insanity and there has to be some recourse for these people. Fauci has around 40-50 years of government service.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

"We're doomed" is right.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I watched a show on National Geographic yesterday about viruses. They basically went back and interviewed the same scientists they did when a did a similar special about Ebola. The scientists just sighed and shook their head like "we told ya'll. we freaking told ya'll."

Ever special I've watched on TV/Netflix/whatever about this or even old ones about other viruses told us this was coming if we did nothing. And nothing seems like exactly what we did.


----------



## dancinstallion

Welp, My vitamin D level just came back low! I am a 28. Acceptable levels are 30-100. I have to do better.


----------



## vevster

How much are you taking?  You may want to take a little magnesium to aid in absorption.
Or consider taking the Vitamin D by Dr. Berg --- has magnesium in it plus zinc. Many bangs for your buck.



dancinstallion said:


> Welp, My vitamin D level just came back low! I am a 28. Acceptable levels are 30-100. I have to do better.


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> How much are you taking?  You may want to take a little magnesium to aid in absorption.
> Or consider taking the Vitamin D by Dr. Berg --- has magnesium in it plus zinc. Many bangs for your buck.



I was just thinking about you and how you  recommended Dr. Berg. I ordered 2 bottles last night. Yes lots of bang for your buck.

Lately I havent been taking vitamin D regularly. When I was in New York I was taking 15,000 iu daily but these past few months I was barely taking any.

I am going to take 25,000 iu daily for starts since I am so low, I dont have concerns about toxicity for a while.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> I was just thinking about you and how you  recommended Dr. Berg. I ordered 2 bottles last night. Yes lots of bang for your buck.
> 
> Lately I havent been taking vitamin D regularly. When I was in New York I was taking 15,000 iu daily but these past few months I was barely taking any.
> 
> I am going to take 25,000 iu daily for starts since I am so low, I dont have concerns about toxicity for a while.


I agree,  you won't be toxic.  I am waiting on a bunch of tests results, including vitamin D to come back.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> Welp, My vitamin D level just came back low! I am a 28. Acceptable levels are 30-100. I have to do better.


@vevster Do you remember the optimal vitamin d level? You posted it months ago but I’m not sure if it was in this thread or the other one.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> @vevster Do you remember the optimal vitamin d level? You posted it months ago but I’m not sure if it was in this thread or the other one.


Hi,
For COVID the researchers say the optimal level is 





> Target vitamin D serum level (40-60 ng/ml recommended by our scientist panel).


----------



## TrulyBlessed

The White House
					

President Biden and Vice President Harris promised to move quickly to deliver results for working families. That’s what they’ve done.




					buildbackbetter.com


----------



## Kalia1

My Mother-in-law sadly has Stage 4 cancer. Yesterday she was experiencing shortness of breath and was taken to the hospital.

A few hours after her arrival a “Doctor” calls telling my husband that she’s COVID positive! My husband was confused as to how this could be possible for she’s been at home with a “bubble of caregivers” who are all negative.

This “Doctor” calls back and states the medical therapy that would now be instituted to treat her systems noting her oxygen levels were good.

Two hours later we get a call from her primary physician who has now seen her and they report she doesn’t have COVID?!?

We were in shock and what’s even more uncanny is that the “Doctor” who called my husband is unknown to the other physicians and unable to be identified as of yet by the hospital.

This is an example of why people shouldn’t be just left alone simply because they have COVID or otherwise. Patients need their family members to advocate for them especially when the healthcare they are receiving is inadequate.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

My aunt was taken to get a covid test today. She can’t stop coughing.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

My third Covid test came back negative my coughing has slowed down because it’s 70 degrees winter is going to be a mess and my lungs are still not clear


----------



## Evolving78

CarefreeinChicago said:


> My third Covid test came back negative my coughing has slowed down because it’s 70 degrees winter is going to be a mess and my lungs are still not clear


Have other things been ruled out, like COPD, bronchitis, or asthma? Have you been given a breathing treatment or an inhaler? Allergies?


----------



## vevster

Evolving78 said:


> Have other things been ruled out, like COPD, bronchitis, or asthma? Have you been given a breathing treatment or an inhaler? Allergies?


Her medical folks have let this go on too long!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Evolving78 said:


> Have other things been ruled out, like COPD, bronchitis, or asthma? Have you been given a breathing treatment or an inhaler? Allergies?


I had pneumonia in August but X-ray last week said my chest was clear but I still have shallow breathing and need to use the inspirations that’s not the right name for it it’s the thing you blow into with the balls


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

They told me to take 500 of Tylenol and sent me home


----------



## Evolving78

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I had pneumonia in August but X-ray last week said my chest was clear but I still have shallow breathing and need to use the inspirations that’s not the right name for it it’s the thing you blow into with the balls


I know what you are talking about. It’s to build up your lungs. But you need an inhaler and some breathing treatments. Your chest may be clear of the infection, but it sounds like you have a decrease in lung function. You need a specialist to give run several tests. Ask your doctor to prescribe you an inhaler ASAP.  If you are tired a lot (fatigue) and winded (shortness of breath) don’t let that go. You are in serious trouble! Call the office right now!! The temp will be dropping soon.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Evolving78 said:


> I know what you are talking about. It’s to build up your lungs. But you need an inhaler and some breathing treatments. Your chest may be clear of the infection, but it sounds like you have a decrease in lung function. You need a specialist to give run several tests. Ask your doctor to prescribe you an inhaler ASAP.  If you are tired a lot (fatigue) and winded (shortness of breath) don’t let that go. You are in serious trouble! Call the office right now!! The temp will be dropping soon.


Thank you it’s been hard to get a doctors appointment because when I put my symptoms in they think it’s Covid and direct me to the emergency room I sound like I am dying going up the steps


----------



## Evolving78

@CarefreeinChicago
That is awful!!!
Schedule a visit for an annual physical and annual blood work done.  then you can talk to your doctor and ask for a prescription. He or she can order those tests for you.


----------



## discodumpling

Wow I have a lot to catch up on in this thread! Hoping you ladies and your families are continuing to be safe and healthy. 
I started a new job in the midst of this pandemic...why they send us all home today? Talmbout Covid exposure? No one is trustworthy! The rumor is its full blown covid and not just exposure. So I'm back to remote for the next 2 weeks. They need to just be remote only until  Covid is controlled...but that's not my call! 
Stay well friends!


----------



## lavaflow99

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I had pneumonia in August but X-ray last week said my chest was clear but I still have shallow breathing and need to use the inspirations that’s not the right name for it it’s the thing you blow into with the balls



Incentive spirometer


----------



## meka72




----------



## vevster

My aunt couldn't get tested yesterday.  No capacity.  So today they go at 7:45 (15 minutes before they officially open) and they said "It's going to be 6 hours, go home and we will text you when there are 3 people ahead of you).

This is St. Louis.


----------



## Ganjababy

The infection control nurse put the staff Covid tests in the fridge where I had my lunch yesterday. About twenty nasopharyngeal  swabs. I was so disgusted. The INFECTION CONTROL NURSE. These people... I had to throw out my good good Cheesecake Factory leftovers that I begged DH to drive way out of his way to get on Sunday. These people are sooooo nasty.


----------



## prettywhitty

Ganjababy said:


> The infection control nurse put the staff Covid tests in the fridge where I had my lunch yesterday. About twenty nasopharyngeal  swabs. I was so disgusted. The INFECTION CONTROL NURSE. These people... I had to throw out my good good Cheesecake Factory leftovers that I begged DH to drive way out of his way to get on Sunday. These people are sooooo nasty.


Is there any way to write that up? Like a safety learning report? That’s trifling.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ganjababy said:


> The infection control nurse put the staff Covid tests in the fridge where I had my lunch yesterday. About twenty nasopharyngeal  swabs. I was so disgusted. The INFECTION CONTROL NURSE. These people... I had to throw out my good good Cheesecake Factory leftovers that I begged DH to drive way out of his way to get on Sunday. These people are sooooo nasty.


I'm so full of CAN'T.  Listen, start taking pictures of these flagrant safety violations happening on your jobs because you could own The Cheesecake Factory with the settlement check you could get from this.  If there's any proof this happened, get it and call an attorney immediately.


----------



## Evolving78

prettywhitty said:


> Is there any way to write that up? Like a safety learning report? That’s trifling.


Yeah that’s an incident report that must be reported.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Ganjababy said:


> The infection control nurse put the staff Covid tests in the fridge where I had my lunch yesterday. About twenty nasopharyngeal  swabs. I was so disgusted. The INFECTION CONTROL NURSE. These people... I had to throw out my good good Cheesecake Factory leftovers that I begged DH to drive way out of his way to get on Sunday. These people are sooooo nasty.


Umm, wtf? I'm not even supposed to cursing but that nurse deserves a beat down for this. She saw your food if she knew she had room to shove in 20 swabs. The samples could very well be contaminated now because they were in the presence of the leftovers. I can't with some healthcare workers now, just can't.


----------



## Ganjababy

I just reported her. I HATE reporting people but this was too serious of an issue.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> I just reported her. I HATE reporting people but this was too serious of an issue.


Did she have another place to secure the swabs?


----------



## vevster

My aunt was tested, we should get results today.  We are treating her as if she has it.
Sigh --- NOW they want to listen to me....


----------



## Ganjababy

vevster said:


> Did she have another place to secure the swabs?


Yes we have a specimen fridge and it’s empty because we are only doing emergency labs and Covid testing because of the recent spike in cases.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> Yes we have a specimen fridge and it’s empty because we are only doing emergency labs and Covid testing because of the recent spike in cases.


So she was just being lazy. You did the right thing reporting her.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

A good friend of the family died last night. He was recently diagnosed with covid. His daughter has covid as well. Before he found out he had some friends over for lunch. They practiced social distancing but at least one other person has tested positive. To be fair, we don't know that he didn't already have it. He may have given it to the guy who passed. 

I hate how this is hitting our community so hard. Can't believe black people joked about being immune when this started and now covid has put a target on our backs collectively. 

This guy was my dad's best friend. After my father passed earlier this year, I imagined him walking me down the aisle in his place.


----------



## Ganjababy

So sorry for all the loss you have endured this year @Black Ambrosia  xxx


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> *So she was just being lazy. *You did the right thing reporting her.


There is no other explanation besides laziness and carelessness.  Even if the designated specimen refrigerators were full, she could have reached out to the powers that be to commandeer the food refrigerator (if that's even a true option) and placing a sign telling people they couldn't put food in there.  
I have to read OSHA compliance information all the time for non medical facilities and I know that you cannot store medical specimens in the same space as food from just basic stuff I've come across.  How an Infection Control Nurse missed that memo is beyond me.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Interesting...


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


> Interesting...


Idk who's still holding concerts but this will shut down the industry. I wouldn't go to a concert for fear of catching covid but I  sure ain't going through that test to hear somebody sing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


> Interesting...


I'm not going to any concerts or frivolous events but I fear the concept of being asked for Vaccine papers in order to do stuff.  I don't intend on getting vaccinated until I feel secure it won't kill me or turn me into the living dead and if that means wearing a mask for the next 2-5 years then I'm good with that.   But if you can't go certain places  (airport/board planes) a year from now without test results or vaccination papers that could force a lot of people like me who don't want to get vaccinated to have to.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> I fear the concept of being asked for Vaccine papers


Me too.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Our chief medical officer sent a memo last night that our clinics are going back to appointment restrictions. Basically, unless you're pregnant, just delivered, are a newborn, or need a procedure, you will get a Telemedicine visit. Saying you're 'sick' will automatically get you scheduled for drive through COVID testing. New rash, bumps, or bruises can be scheduled as video telemedicine. We're still having to recycle PPE.

Me and DH are going on multiple supply runs from today until Saturday night. We still have a decent stockpile from my shopping in February and March but I'm really not in the mood for people anymore.


----------



## nycutiepie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Interesting...


These fools felt comfortable enough to board a ship with thousands of people? I like cruising but ain’t no way in hizell. How quickly they forget....that ship at the beginning of the pandemic was hearing multiple “you won’t be docking here” for days while sailing around. The body counts and infection numbers kept rising. I dgaf how cheap the ticket was.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Just thinking out loud. 

I have not been inside a grocery store since February.  I've been in a drive thru twice since then.  The only "retail" place I go to regularly is the gas station and after 9 years of marriage I finally go to the old man's $5/gallon place because I'm usually the only one there.   I used to hunt for cheap gas but those places are backed up with cars and I don't want to be on the other side of the pump from anybody.  I go to work, I go home and I've gone to a few doctors visits.   That's my life.  We used to eat out for dinner 2-3 days a week and lunch was my get out of the office and run errands but I use services for that now.   I don't miss a lot of it but the old man is an extroverts extrovert and even though he's on Zoom from dusk til dawn, he's still depressed about not being able to run around meeting new people.  I understand how marriages can fall apart when people are stuck at home with each other all day.  There's only so much sex you can have and in mixed marriages (decent person/butthole, morning person/night owl, extrovert/introvert) at some point you're going to hit a brick wall, which is why I go into the office for at least 8 hours and he works from home.    You would think it would be the other way around but he's far more disciplined for telecommuting than he can be trusted with social distancing.  He comes from people who don't believe in personal space so social distancing is not second nature.   Another benefit is we have time to miss each other which is something that I have never taken for granted with people but I have to remind my extrovert friends.


----------



## meka72




----------



## meka72

I posted that I suspected my sister was the source of the c19 outbreak in my family. Nope. My mother confirmed that she was working on the c19 floor with a patient who refused to wear a mask. This ***** coughed in her face! Three days later, moma tested positive.


----------



## Kanky

The school systems that opened are starting to close again. I have whypipo friends complaining in three different states.  









						Detroit schools halting in-person learning through January
					

Detroit’s public school system on Thursday moved to suspend all in-person classes for the remainder of 2020 as the COVID-19 outbreak surges in Michigan and dozens of other states.



					thehill.com


----------



## Rastafarai

Kanky said:


> The school systems that opened are starting to close again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit schools halting in-person learning through January
> 
> 
> Detroit’s public school system on Thursday moved to suspend all in-person classes for the remainder of 2020 as the COVID-19 outbreak surges in Michigan and dozens of other states.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com



And didn't schools begin opening because Trump threatened cutting school aid if states refused to open? Now look what is required several weeks out.

And he is solely focused on Tweeting away about the demise of Fox News and him winning the general election. What a nightmare.


----------



## Ganjababy

So the Rona hit my hospital campus a week or two ago. Now it’s actually in my building. I had to send a worker home last night. I have been working with her closely all week and her results came in last night. My results were negative so far. I am just praying for the patients. They are very vulnerable. But the fact that so far only workers are getting it in the healthcare facilities in my lil town shows that masks work. These People are getting the Rona from their families and from socializing outside the hospitals. They did a chain of infection investigation  and the people who got it in the hospital got it by eating in the staff rooms with the people who brought it from outside. So far no patient has it. But I’m sure that will change but our diligence around the patients has paid off so far.

So the masks work. I have been wearing two since yesterday.


----------



## Ganjababy

I have decided that I will take the vaccine. I am damned either way so I am taking my chances. I would be more cautious if I were still in my 20’s or 30’s. I have weighed the pros and cons and decided. I will just have to do my due diligence and use my research experience to do as much of my own research as possible.


----------



## Ganjababy

Cancer diagnoses have been down, drastically in some places, because people are not going in for check-ups plus it’s harder to get appointments with your healthcare provider these days unless it’s urgent and they are the first contact in the process towards diagnosis. Therefore, I see a big spike in cancer mortality next year and beyond...


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> I posted that I suspected my sister was the source of the c19 outbreak in my family. Nope. My mother confirmed that she was working on the c19 floor with a patient who refused to wear a mask. This ***** coughed in her face! Three days later, moma tested positive.


I was told if you work in healthcare with patients you s/b taking 100 mg zinc along with normalized Vit D levels and some C Daily.


----------



## vevster

meka72 said:


> I posted that I suspected my sister was the source of the c19 outbreak in my family. Nope. My mother confirmed that she was working on the c19 floor with a patient who refused to wear a mask. This ***** coughed in her face! Three days later, moma tested positive.


How is she doing, Meka?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ganjababy said:


> So the Rona hit my hospital campus a week or two ago. Now it’s actually in my building. I had to send a worker home last night. I have been working with her closely all week and her results came in last night. My results were negative so far. I am just praying for the patients. They are very vulnerable. But the fact that so far only workers are getting it in the healthcare facilities in my lil town shows that masks work. These People are getting the Rona from their families and from socializing outside the hospitals. They did a chain of infection investigation  and the people who got it in the hospital got it by eating in the staff rooms with the people who brought it from outside. So far no patient has it. But I’m sure that will change but our diligence around the patients has paid off so far.
> 
> So the masks work. I have been wearing two since yesterday.


Do they give you face shields to use with the masks?

Whenever I do contact tracing, it always comes down to people not practicing what I tell them to do at work once they leave the premises.   One of them was still having large family gatherings every Sunday with upwards of 50 people and no masks but nobody "seemed" sick so they thought they were good.


----------



## Ganjababy

Crackers Phinn said:


> Do they give you face shields to use with the masks?
> 
> Whenever I do contact tracing, it always comes down to people not practicing what I tell them to do at work once they leave the premises.   One of them was still having large family gatherings every Sunday with upwards of 50 people and no masks.


Yes they do.


----------



## meka72

vevster said:


> How is she doing, Meka?


She has pretty much recovered from c19. However, her BP has been higher than normal and the doctor added 1 or 2 to the one BP med that she was taking. She also has what I call “covid brain” because homegirl be talking crazier than normal too lol.
Thanks for asking vev!


----------



## B_Phlyy

Auntie Lori said Chicagoans can't go outside anymore again. I'll be amazed if JB Pritzker lets Illinois stay open past December 1.










						Chicago stay-at-home advisory will go into effect on Monday
					

The advisory calls on residents to cancel their traditional Thanksgiving plans.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

There’s a local doctor who uses nebulized food grade hydrogen peroxide in his practice and claims to have successfully treated several covid patients. He has a study.

A Novel Approach to Treating COVID-19 Using Nutritional and Oxidative Therapies

I’d love to get input from our medical community here.
@Ganjababy
@dancinstallion
@B_Phlyy

Feel free to tag others I’ve overlooked.

Can you ladies take a look and weigh in on this? It’s relatively inexpensive and supposedly offers noticeable improvement after a few treatments.

I’m still taking my supplements and masking up but I like the idea of having something like this on hand. It only requires a nebulizer, food grade hydrogen peroxide, saline, iodine, and one other item I’m forgetting that I think is optional. He recommends supplements as well but I’m specifically asking for input on the hydrogen peroxide treatment. Is there any danger from inhaling .04% of peroxide and do you see any obvious red flags?

If this works I think we should all buy the ingredients now. This stuff could sell out quicker than toilet paper if it’s effective.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> There’s a local doctor who uses nebulized food grade hydrogen peroxide in his practice and claims to have successfully treated several covid patients. He has a study.
> 
> A Novel Approach to Treating COVID-19 Using Nutritional and Oxidative Therapies
> 
> I’d love to get input from our medical community here.
> @Ganjababy
> @dancinstallion
> @B_Phlyy
> 
> Feel free to tag others I’ve overlooked.
> 
> Can you ladies take a look and weigh in on this? It’s relatively inexpensive and supposedly offers noticeable improvement after a few treatments.
> 
> I’m still taking my supplements and masking up but I like the idea of having something like this on hand. It only requires a nebulizer, food grade hydrogen peroxide, saline, iodine, and one other item I’m forgetting that I think is optional. He recommends supplements as well but I’m specifically asking for input on the hydrogen peroxide treatment. Is there any danger from inhaling .04% of peroxide and do you see any obvious red flags?
> 
> If this works I think we should all buy the ingredients now. This stuff could sell out quicker than toilet paper if it’s effective.


I’m not a doctor, but this sounds bad. Like might die if you try it bad.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> I’m not a doctor, but this sounds bad. Like might die if you try it bad.


I know how it sounds. That’s why I’m asking the doctors and nurses to weigh in. Also it’s a highly diluted concentration of food grade hydrogen peroxide which is different from the stuff on the shelf at cvs. It’s .04% and that makes me think there’s not much risk but I obviously don’t know that sure. So I’m asking.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I know how it sounds. That’s why I’m asking the doctors and nurses to weigh in. Also it’s a highly diluted concentration of food grade hydrogen peroxide which is different from the stuff on the shelf at cvs. It’s .04% and that makes me think there’s not much risk but I obviously don’t know that sure. So I’m asking.


I listened to an interview with the doctor a while ago and have food grade hydrogen peroxide on hand.


----------



## vevster

vevster said:


> My aunt couldn't get tested yesterday.  No capacity.  So today they go at 7:45 (15 minutes before they officially open) and they said "It's going to be 6 hours, go home and we will text you when there are 3 people ahead of you).
> 
> This is St. Louis.


She’s negative.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> Interesting...



Tickmaster is blame shifting now through clever wording lol. According to them this option is on the table for event organizers to decide. They’re just removing Tickmaster as responsible for the requirement/decision.


“There is absolutely no requirement from Ticketmaster mandating vaccines/testing for future events. Unfortunately, this has been widely reported and is incorrect. Ticketmaster does not have the power to set policies around safety/entry requirements, which would include vaccines and/or testing protocols. That would always be up to the discretion of the event organizer, based on their preferences and local health guidelines.”


“One idea to keep the event entry process as simple and convenient as possible is to find a way for fans to link their digital ticket to their negative test results, vaccine status, health declaration or any other info that is determined to greenlight access. This would allow fans to enter an event with one scan of their ticket, rather than entering and then having to wait in another line to show their health verification.

While we have no control whether or not these factors will come into play in the future, if there’s one thing we’ve learned, it’s to prep for as many scenarios as possible.

A few important things to note:


This is still just a potential idea and is not being implemented at this time.
Like all safety/entry protocols, it would be up to the discretion of the event organizer to determine if they would like to ask attendees to provide a health verification.
If it were to be made possible, all health information would legally have to be stored with a 3rd party health care provider with HIPAA-compliance, not with Ticketmaster.”


----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


> If this works I think we should all buy the ingredients now. This stuff could sell out quicker than toilet paper if it’s effective.



Speaking of toilet paper, is there hoarding in your areas yet ladies?  I'm hearing that people are acting scared/stupid again.  Might wanna stock up.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> There’s a local doctor who uses nebulized food grade hydrogen peroxide in his practice and claims to have successfully treated several covid patients. He has a study.
> 
> A Novel Approach to Treating COVID-19 Using Nutritional and Oxidative Therapies
> 
> 
> Feel free to tag others I’ve overlooked.
> 
> Can you ladies take a look and weigh in on this? It’s relatively inexpensive and supposedly offers noticeable improvement after a few treatments.
> 
> I’m still taking my supplements and masking up but I like the idea of having something like this on hand. It only requires a nebulizer, food grade hydrogen peroxide, saline, iodine, and one other item I’m forgetting that I think is optional. He recommends supplements as well but I’m specifically asking for input on the hydrogen peroxide treatment. Is there any danger from inhaling .04% of peroxide and do you see any obvious red flags?
> 
> If this works I think we should all buy the ingredients now. This stuff could sell out quicker than toilet paper if it’s effective.



We did have a trial nebulizer at work and it didnt kill anyone. I dont know what was in it though. Also we were using a lot of other things simultaneously so I cant attest if the nebulizer worked. 

This concept of the hydrogen peroxide nebulizer sounds intriguing. I will look into it.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


> There’s a local doctor who uses nebulized food grade hydrogen peroxide in his practice and claims to have successfully treated several covid patients. He has a study.
> 
> A Novel Approach to Treating COVID-19 Using Nutritional and Oxidative Therapies
> 
> I’d love to get input from our medical community here.
> @Ganjababy
> @dancinstallion
> @B_Phlyy
> 
> Feel free to tag others I’ve overlooked.
> 
> Can you ladies take a look and weigh in on this? It’s relatively inexpensive and supposedly offers noticeable improvement after a few treatments.
> 
> I’m still taking my supplements and masking up but I like the idea of having something like this on hand. It only requires a nebulizer, food grade hydrogen peroxide, saline, iodine, and one other item I’m forgetting that I think is optional. He recommends supplements as well but I’m specifically asking for input on the hydrogen peroxide treatment. Is there any danger from inhaling .04% of peroxide and do you see any obvious red flags?
> 
> If this works I think we should all buy the ingredients now. This stuff could sell out quicker than toilet paper if it’s effective.


I'll have to read the paper when I get to work.  My biggest concern would when and where the nebulizer would be used.  We stopped all neb treatments at our clinic because of the potential of spread. Even though it's delivered through a mask, patients still have to breath in to receive the treatment which puts them at risk.


----------



## Shimmie

Here to support each of you...

   

in spite of all of the challenges, look how far each of you have come after all you have been through. With God’s help, you made it through the toughest part of this journey. You’re still here; tired, yes...but you are stronger. More aware. You did it, Ladies. You are still here, living and breathing and stronger than ever.

Keep breathing; keep praying; keep learning from this.   History will marvel at you some day. Your amazing strength will teach others, that what tried to take you out, didn’t win. 

God bless each of you.  
Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> *We did have a trial nebulizer at work and it didnt kill anyone.* I dont know what was in it though. Also we were using a lot of other things simultaneously so I cant attest if the nebulizer worked.
> 
> This concept of the hydrogen peroxide nebulizer sounds intriguing. I will look into it.


This wasn't intended to be funny but I found it hilarious. 

Looking forward to getting your thoughts on the study.


----------



## yamilee21

B_Phlyy said:


> Auntie Lori said Chicagoans can't go outside anymore again. I'll be amazed if JB Pritzker lets Illinois stay open past December 1. ...


Illinois has over 15,000 new cases *today* and there are still 9 hours left in the day! Everything should be locked down over there.

But the whole country is a Covid mess right now... a million new cases in one week, over 162,000 new cases yesterday alone... as if Trump’s voters are racing to catch and spread it before Biden takes away the opportunity. (I know, I know... cases are rising everywhere, including “blue” states.)


----------



## Ganjababy

Black Ambrosia said:


> There’s a local doctor who uses nebulized food grade hydrogen peroxide in his practice and claims to have successfully treated several covid patients. He has a study.
> 
> A Novel Approach to Treating COVID-19 Using Nutritional and Oxidative Therapies
> 
> I’d love to get input from our medical community here.
> @Ganjababy
> @dancinstallion
> @B_Phlyy
> 
> Feel free to tag others I’ve overlooked.
> 
> Can you ladies take a look and weigh in on this? It’s relatively inexpensive and supposedly offers noticeable improvement after a few treatments.
> 
> I’m still taking my supplements and masking up but I like the idea of having something like this on hand. It only requires a nebulizer, food grade hydrogen peroxide, saline, iodine, and one other item I’m forgetting that I think is optional. He recommends supplements as well but I’m specifically asking for input on the hydrogen peroxide treatment. Is there any danger from inhaling .04% of peroxide and do you see any obvious red flags?
> 
> If this works I think we should all buy the ingredients now. This stuff could sell out quicker than toilet paper if it’s effective.


This is interesting. I know it has been used (in Nebulizer form) on patients with COPD and Bronchiectasis. I think I also read somewhere that it is being  used as a prophylaxis in Italy by some healthcare professionals in the form of mouthwashes and nasal lavage. I also read that it may reduce the viral load when used as a mouthwash and as a nasal lavage as it kills the virus when it comes into contact on the mucosa.

But people would have to be very careful if they decide to use it as a Nebulize without a doctors supervision, it can cause serious harm (eg bronchospasm) if the concentration is wrong.


----------



## vevster

I just heard that the Pfizer vaccine is a Mrna vaccine which has NEVER been approved by the FDA. 
If this is not the case pls let me know.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Black Ambrosia said:


> There’s a local doctor who uses nebulized food grade hydrogen peroxide in his practice and claims to have successfully treated several covid patients. He has a study.
> 
> A Novel Approach to Treating COVID-19 Using Nutritional and Oxidative Therapies
> 
> I’d love to get input from our medical community here.
> @Ganjababy
> @dancinstallion
> @B_Phlyy
> 
> Feel free to tag others I’ve overlooked.
> 
> Can you ladies take a look and weigh in on this? It’s relatively inexpensive and supposedly offers noticeable improvement after a few treatments.
> 
> I’m still taking my supplements and masking up but I like the idea of having something like this on hand. It only requires a nebulizer, food grade hydrogen peroxide, saline, iodine, and one other item I’m forgetting that I think is optional. He recommends supplements as well but I’m specifically asking for input on the hydrogen peroxide treatment. Is there any danger from inhaling .04% of peroxide and do you see any obvious red flags?
> 
> If this works I think we should all buy the ingredients now. This stuff could sell out quicker than toilet paper if it’s effective.



That's interesting...

When I got Pneumonia last year, I used colloidal silver in a nebulizer ...I believe it definitely helped me get rid of it, and quickly.


----------



## january noir

Hang in there, everyone!     Stay safe and well.  We're in for a really bumpy ride, but we will get through it.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> A good friend of the family died last night. He was recently diagnosed with covid. His daughter has covid as well. Before he found out he had some friends over for lunch. They practiced social distancing but at least one other person has tested positive. To be fair, we don't know that he didn't already have it. He may have given it to the guy who passed.
> 
> I hate how this is hitting our community so hard. Can't believe black people joked about being immune when this started and now covid has put a target on our backs collectively.
> 
> This guy was my dad's best friend. After my father passed earlier this year, I imagined him walking me down the aisle in his place.


I am so sorry to hear about your father and his friend. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Ganjababy

I want to see Justin Trudeau, president Obama, president elect Biden and Boris Johnson take the vaccines first  I know I said I will probably have to take it when it becomes available. Does not mean I am happy about it or trust it.


----------



## Ganjababy

Dp


----------



## Everything Zen

Ganjababy said:


> Cancer diagnoses have been down, drastically in some places, because people are not going in for check-ups plus it’s harder to get appointments with your healthcare provider these days unless it’s urgent and they are the first contact in the process towards diagnosis. Therefore, I see a big spike in cancer mortality next year and beyond...


I swear that’s the only thing that is finally getting through to some of these idiots I live with complaining about masks and social distancing. I have been basically quarantining and isolating all year only going to the store as needed and it has taken a massive mental and psychological toll just so I can see my parents but I know it’s necessary. SO out here complaining about shut downs and how they’re affecting small businesses and Covid is a scam to make money then my uncle was diagnosed with prostate cancer on Monday and my cousin disclosed that she has congestive heart failure at 50. I spoke with the urologist and they told us to make a decision bc he’s recommending prostatectomy and do it soon bc there’s no beds in the hospital. I been shouting from the rooftops since March that this was happening. I tell the tweedles that I live with that my uncle has cancer and they may need to delay or even cancel the surgery and they’re like no way he has cancer they have to take him. I’m like YOU DON’T GET IT. They don’t have beds or doctors for everybody right now bc COVID is taking up all these resources. Doctors tend to have god complexes and now they are getting their chance to play God and they don’t really like it. Who do you take? A poor 70 year old uneducated black man on Medicare with aggressive prostate cancer who lacks resources to care for himself post surgery or a 30 year old young patient with top insurance who has a better chance of surviving? Everyone ain’t gonna get a slot right now. They’re like


----------



## Everything Zen

yamilee21 said:


> Illinois has over 15,000 new cases *today* and there are still 9 hours left in the day! Everything should be locked down over there.
> 
> But the whole country is a Covid mess right now... a million new cases in one week, over 162,000 new cases yesterday alone... as if Trump’s voters are racing to catch and spread it before Biden takes away the opportunity. (I know, I know... cases are rising everywhere, including “blue” states.)


I don’t understand what’s going on bc everyone appears to be complying with the mask mandate out in public here in Chicago. But what do I know I stay at home 99% of the time. The shut down was like my normal existence  My dad blames the unnecessary opening of bars for the spread.


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t understand what’s going on bc everyone appears to be complying with the mask mandate out in public here in Chicago. But what do I know I stay at home 99% of the time. The shut down was like my normal existence  My dad blames the unnecessary opening of bars for the spread.


Oh dining-in at restaurants are a major cause as well as the cigar bars and video gaming spots. I walked by a barbershop and nobody had a mask on, and on that same strip was a daycare and nobody had their masks on.  People still get together like nothing is going on out here. Don’t think for one minute all of these people are going to stay put during thanksgiving and Black Friday. 
I turned into a hermit before all of this so I’m right with you. I only see what’s going on when I’m running errands. 
there are a lot of people that I will not socialize with again. This year has really uncovered the thought process of a lot people.


----------



## PatDM'T

OK, I apologize if this 
has been posted but
did you all hear about this:









						State Bar Passes Mandatory COVID-19 Vaccination Recommendation | New York Law Journal
					

The resolution does contain conditions limiting its scope. Those include that the state government should only consider making vaccinations mandatory if voluntary COVID-19 vaccinations fall short of producing needed levels of population immunity; that an assessment of the health threat to...




					www.law.com
				





I am still confused
as to why politicians
and now lawyers
are suddenly experts
on health?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@PatDM'T I don't recall seeing this before. It's crazy to me that it's ok to require the vaccine but masks were an affront to civil liberties. Was it because they didn't believe they worked? Cause I hear the same concern about the vaccine.


----------



## Evolving78

Ya’ll see what’s going on with the mass gathering today?... smh. Don’t see many masks out there...


----------



## PatDM'T

Black Ambrosia said:


> @PatDM'T I don't recall seeing this before. It's crazy to me that it's ok to require the vaccine but masks were an affront to civil liberties. Was it because they didn't believe they worked? Cause I hear the same concern about the vaccine.


There is money in vaccines.
I think that makes a difference.

I am angry that
people refused to 
listen to good 
sensible advice from
doctors and scientists
with regard to Covid-19
just like they are ignoring
it w/r/t the environment
then they wonder why
we are in a mess.

So now to fix the mess
is rush a money-making
remedy and make it 
mandatory?
GTHHOH

I still remember
when idiots in MI
came out with guns
to protest wearing masks
and quarantine.
This was early days
and all I was thinking is
why not do as we
are being told
so Covid spreading
can be stopped
and THEN we can open
like S Korea did.

Going out with no masks
because it is your right
to get sick if you want
is such backward 
thinking that I 
continue to say
when it comes to
lacking brains....
we are not the ones.


----------



## Ganjababy

Now that I have been working with someone who has Covid I am starting to feel stressed. On the night we found out we had to swab 60 patients. Thank god all came back negative. one had symptoms and I got all worked up thinking this person had it and was going to die. I was crying. I feel kinda stupid And embarrassed because I was dry heaving and trying to stop in front of another nurse. I was overwhelmed. She was too as she has a young baby. DH is working out of town and I told him he should sleep in the guest bedroom when he came back for the weekend. But then we were like to heck with it if we die we die together   I know I’m being melodramatic but for the first time it’s real and in front of me. Though I have family who had it we are not in the same countries so it seemed further away from me. I am sorting out our wills and making sure our life insurances are in order


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> Now that I have been working with someone who has Covid I am starting to feel stressed. On the night we found out we had to swab 60 patients. Thank god all came back negative. one had symptoms and I got all worked up thinking this person had it and was going to die. I was crying. I feel kinda stupid And embarrassed because I was dry heaving and trying to stop in front of another nurse. I was overwhelmed. She was too as she has a young baby. DH is working out of town and I told him he should sleep in the guest bedroom when he came back for the weekend. But then we were like to heck with it if we die we die together  I know I’m being melodramatic but for the first time it’s real and in front of me. Though I have family who had it we are not in the same countries so it seemed further away from me. I am sorting out our wills and making sure our life insurances are in order


I pray you and your husband remain healthy.

Serious question. What could’ve been done before now to make it real to you? Is there something you could’ve heard or seen that would’ve made a difference?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My job extended WFH until end of January. They send out email every time someone in the office get a positive test. We've had 4 in the last 30 days, all warehouse workers. The warehouse is connected to the main building, anyone can walk pretty much anywhere in the building - no restrictions, so although they are doing contact tracing I wonder if they are asking them what other parts of the building they've been in and disinfecting those areas too.

I saw someone on FB post a picture of them speaking at a personal development workshop. Saw masks on peoples's desk but not their faces.

Someone I know caught it from family visiting from out of state. People still hosting craft shows, vendor events, pop-ups, had Halloween parties. I don't trust that people are going to change their Thanksgiving plans either.

Like I really want to go back to the movies at some point people. That's honestly the thing I miss the most. Can ya'll chill?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

oneastrocurlie said:


> Like I really want to go back to the movies at some point people. That's honestly the thing I miss the most. Can ya'll chill?


This was my go to activity whenever I was bored. I'd pick an odd time and go to a theater with reclining seats, food, and liquor (don't judge me). My job is a few feet away from a movie theater but I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Ganjababy

Black Ambrosia said:


> I pray you and your husband remain healthy.
> 
> Serious question. What could’ve been done before now to make it real to you? Is there something you could’ve heard or seen that would’ve made a difference?




Nothing, other than what’s happening now, being around people who have it. Maybe I worded that wrong. It was always real. But now that I am around people who are known to be positive there is more urgency and alarm. I feel shook lol. So is everyone else at work. We are worried about the patients, we are worried about taking it home to our loved ones. People are considering their options More carefully. Or lack of options...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is wild


----------



## lavaflow99

Ganjababy said:


> *Nothing, other than what’s happening now, being around people who have it. Maybe I worded that wrong. It was always real. But now that I am around people who are known to be positive there is more urgency and alarm. *I feel shook lol. So is everyone else at work. We are worried about the patients, we are worried about taking it home to our loved ones. People are considering their options More carefully. Or lack of options...



I understood what you meant.  Early in the pandemic, it was just news (real news of course!) that I saw from a distance.  Then I got sign out of a patient who had it and I had to go into his room to round on him, I hyperventilated the whole way to the patient room.   He was the first patient I interacted with who was COVID positive.  Now I am less shook in my encounters.


----------



## vevster

I took a chance and went to a coffee shop that previously didn't have apple pay.  They do now! Grateful.  It isn't expensive technology to incorporate.


----------



## PatDM'T

The race is on....








						Moderna says its COVID-19 vaccine is 94.5 percent effective
					

Moderna says preliminary trial data showed its vaccine candidate to be more than 94 percent effective.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## PatDM'T

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Blinking idiot!
He has not once
addressed the pandemic
and now wants credit
for advancements
made toward 
dealing with it?
Have several seats Stinky!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

CurlyNiquee said:


> That's interesting...
> 
> When I got Pneumonia last year, I used colloidal silver in a nebulizer ...I believe it definitely helped me get rid of it, and quickly.


I've been reading up on nebulizing colloidal silver for chest infections. Seems like it and glutathione are especially helpful for treating asthma but it has to be the right type of glutathione. I've gone down a rabbit hole but it's all very interesting. I wish I'd known about this years ago when I was getting bronchitis repeatedly. I think this might've helped.


----------



## awhyley

PatDM'T said:


> Blinking idiot!
> He has not once
> addressed the pandemic
> and now wants credit
> for advancements
> made toward
> dealing with it?
> Have several seats Stinky!



Isn't he terrible?  Covid was supposedly a hoax, now he'll probably throw a hissy fit if they don't name the drug after him.


----------



## dancinstallion

A 5 year old black girl has died in Texas.  May she RIP.

https://www.everythinglubbock.com/n...who-died-from-covid-19-was-perfectly-healthy/


Kindergartner in Texas Reportedly Dies From COVID-19
www.medscape.com

A mom and dad in Texas say their 5-year-old daughter died less than 24 hours after testing positive for COVID-19.

Little Tagan's parents, Lastassija White and Quincy Drone, told TV station KAMR that she didn't have the common symptoms of COVID-19, such as a fever, coughing, or a sore throat. But she was sleeping a lot more than usual and vomiting, so they took her to the emergency room. That's when the kindergartner tested positive for the virus.
White said doctors assured her that her daughter would be fine and that the virus mainly affected older adults, so they returned home. But Tagan's condition continued to worsen. Later that night, Tagan was found unresponsive and was pronounced dead.

"My daughter was perfectly healthy. Perfectly healthy. There's no way that should have happened," White told KAMR. "She knew she needed to wear a mask. Like sometimes I would forget my mask and she would say, 'Mom, you don't have a mask!' "

"We're trying to bring light, so this doesn't happen again," Drone said. "This doctor told us that our child would be fine, and our child didn't even make it 24 hours. She died within the next 15 hours."

The Amarillo Independent School District told KAMR that it would not confirm the kindergartner's death, because the district only reports COVID-19 cases in their schools, not fatalities.

There have been almost 1 million confirmed cases of the virus in Texas since the beginning of the pandemic, according to the state's Department of State Health Services. Click hereto see the state's latest numbers.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> A 5 year old black girl has died in Texas.  May she RIP.
> 
> https://www.everythinglubbock.com/n...who-died-from-covid-19-was-perfectly-healthy/
> 
> 
> Kindergartner in Texas Reportedly Dies From COVID-19
> www.medscape.com
> 
> A mom and dad in Texas say their 5-year-old daughter died less than 24 hours after testing positive for COVID-19.
> 
> Little Tagan's parents, Lastassija White and Quincy Drone, told TV station KAMR that she didn't have the common symptoms of COVID-19, such as a fever, coughing, or a sore throat. But she was sleeping a lot more than usual and vomiting, so they took her to the emergency room. That's when the kindergartner tested positive for the virus.
> White said doctors assured her that her daughter would be fine and that the virus mainly affected older adults, so they returned home. But Tagan's condition continued to worsen. Later that night, Tagan was found unresponsive and was pronounced dead.
> 
> "My daughter was perfectly healthy. Perfectly healthy. There's no way that should have happened," White told KAMR. "She knew she needed to wear a mask. Like sometimes I would forget my mask and she would say, 'Mom, you don't have a mask!' "
> 
> "We're trying to bring light, so this doesn't happen again," Drone said. "This doctor told us that our child would be fine, and our child didn't even make it 24 hours. She died within the next 15 hours."
> 
> The Amarillo Independent School District told KAMR that it would not confirm the kindergartner's death, because the district only reports COVID-19 cases in their schools, not fatalities.
> 
> There have been almost 1 million confirmed cases of the virus in Texas since the beginning of the pandemic, according to the state's Department of State Health Services. Click hereto see the state's latest numbers.


The thing is that even though the little girl "looked" healthy, there probably was some underlying undiagnosed problem that Covid triggered.    Yet again, this is what the problem is when people keep including healthcare workers repeating that there's segments of the population (young people) who don't have to worry about Covid when the truth is nobody friggin knows.  If there was one genetic disease that ran in the family history then they should have factored that into the decision to just send her home.


----------



## Lylddlebit

That just breaks my heart. I never believed them about kids not getting it.  There is another heart breaking account on that Own show Black Love similar to this one.   They had a two part covid section on that last season of the show.  Just heartbreaking.   The one thing I am grateful about is that there is some visibility about the impact on this and kids.  I know the statistics and stuff but that one in however large the statistic  feels like the only one that matters when it's yours.

ETA:  The couple was Vonnie and Ebbie.  It's part 1 and 2 of this seasons Black Love episodes "In this Together".  The short youtube clips don't really do the full episodes justice.  A lot of people don't know what hit them when it hits their  young  kids and they believed their kids would be okay if they caught it. 


dancinstallion said:


> A 5 year old black girl has died in Texas.  May she RIP.
> 
> https://www.everythinglubbock.com/n...who-died-from-covid-19-was-perfectly-healthy/
> 
> 
> Kindergartner in Texas Reportedly Dies From COVID-19
> www.medscape.com
> 
> A mom and dad in Texas say their 5-year-old daughter died less than 24 hours after testing positive for COVID-19.
> 
> Little Tagan's parents, Lastassija White and Quincy Drone, told TV station KAMR that she didn't have the common symptoms of COVID-19, such as a fever, coughing, or a sore throat. But she was sleeping a lot more than usual and vomiting, so they took her to the emergency room. That's when the kindergartner tested positive for the virus.
> White said doctors assured her that her daughter would be fine and that the virus mainly affected older adults, so they returned home. But Tagan's condition continued to worsen. Later that night, Tagan was found unresponsive and was pronounced dead.
> 
> "My daughter was perfectly healthy. Perfectly healthy. There's no way that should have happened," White told KAMR. "She knew she needed to wear a mask. Like sometimes I would forget my mask and she would say, 'Mom, you don't have a mask!' "
> 
> "We're trying to bring light, so this doesn't happen again," Drone said. "This doctor told us that our child would be fine, and our child didn't even make it 24 hours. She died within the next 15 hours."
> 
> The Amarillo Independent School District told KAMR that it would not confirm the kindergartner's death, because the district only reports COVID-19 cases in their schools, not fatalities.
> 
> There have been almost 1 million confirmed cases of the virus in Texas since the beginning of the pandemic, according to the state's Department of State Health Services. Click hereto see the state's latest numbers.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

There was a 5 year old girl in Detroit that passed a few months ago. No health issues they were aware of.


----------



## PatDM'T

'My jaw dropped': What dying Covid-19 patients told nurse stuns Camerota


----------



## dancinstallion

​COVID-19 Fatality Rate Down 30% Since April Study Finds​By Deena Beasley
November 16, 2020








ADD TO EMAIL ALERTS


(Reuters) - The likelihood that a coronavirus infection will prove fatal has dropped by nearly a third since April due to improved treatment, researchers at the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME) said on Thursday.

In the United States, COVID-19 now kills about 0.6% of people infected with the virus, compared with around 0.9% early in the pandemic, IHME Director Dr. Christopher Murray told Reuters.
He said statistics reflect that doctors have figured out better ways to care for patients, including the use of blood thinners and oxygen support. Effective treatments, such as the generic steroid dexamethasone, have also been identified.
Experts have struggled to accurately measure a crucial metric in the pandemic: the fatality rate, or percentage of people infected with the pathogen who are likely to die. The difficulty is exacerbated by the fact that many people who become infected do not experience symptoms and are never identified.


IHME said it had been using an infection-fatality rate (IFR) derived from surveys after accounting for age. Older people are at much higher risk of dying from COVID-19 than younger people.
"We know the risk is profoundly age-related. For every one year of age, the risk of death increases by 9%," Murray said.
The Seattle institute, an influential source of COVID-19 forecasts (https://bit.ly/35sTESX), said it has also determined that the fatality rate for COVID-19 is worse in communities with high levels of obesity.
The group said it has now switched to an IFR that varies over time - declining since the first pandemic wave in March and April by around 0.19% per day until the beginning of September.

It also varies across locations as a function of obesity prevalence, and continues to vary based on population distribution by age.

IHME said its analysis of age-standardized fatality rates from more than 300 surveys suggests a 30% decline since March/April.

Despite that positive trend, infections and hospitalizations have spiked across the country in recent weeks. The group said its modeling suggests 439,000 cumulative U.S. deaths by March 1, and a peak of daily deaths in mid-January at 2,200.



Reuters Health Information © 2020
Cite this: COVID-19 Fatality Rate Down 30% Since April Study Finds - _Medscape_ - Nov 13, 2020.



Expert Commentary

Restrictions Return as COVID Surges Across the US
Cardiac Arrest in COVID-19 Pandemic: 'Survival is Possible'
Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine: Interim Data Show 94.5% Efficacy
Most Popular Articles
According to INFECTIOUS DISEASE PHYSICIANS

 Rinse and Repeat? Mouthwash Might Mitigate COVID-19 Spread
 What Is the Risk of Catching the Coronavirus on a Plane?
 Dear Commissioner Hahn: Tell the Truth or Resign
 Restaurants May Be Key Component to COVID-19 Spread
 Wear a Mask While Having Sex, Canada's Top Doctor Suggests


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> ​COVID-19 Fatality Rate Down 30% Since April Study Finds​By Deena Beasley
> November 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD TO EMAIL ALERTS
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - The likelihood that a coronavirus infection will prove fatal has dropped by nearly a third since April due to improved treatment, researchers at the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation (IHME) said on Thursday.
> 
> In the United States, COVID-19 now kills about 0.6% of people infected with the virus, compared with around 0.9% early in the pandemic, IHME Director Dr. Christopher Murray told Reuters.
> He said statistics reflect that doctors have figured out better ways to care for patients, including the use of blood thinners and oxygen support. Effective treatments, such as the generic steroid dexamethasone, have also been identified.
> Experts have struggled to accurately measure a crucial metric in the pandemic: the fatality rate, or percentage of people infected with the pathogen who are likely to die. The difficulty is exacerbated by the fact that many people who become infected do not experience symptoms and are never identified.
> 
> 
> IHME said it had been using an infection-fatality rate (IFR) derived from surveys after accounting for age. Older people are at much higher risk of dying from COVID-19 than younger people.
> "We know the risk is profoundly age-related. For every one year of age, the risk of death increases by 9%," Murray said.
> The Seattle institute, an influential source of COVID-19 forecasts (https://bit.ly/35sTESX), said it has also determined that the fatality rate for COVID-19 is worse in communities with high levels of obesity.
> The group said it has now switched to an IFR that varies over time - declining since the first pandemic wave in March and April by around 0.19% per day until the beginning of September.
> 
> It also varies across locations as a function of obesity prevalence, and continues to vary based on population distribution by age.
> 
> IHME said its analysis of age-standardized fatality rates from more than 300 surveys suggests a 30% decline since March/April.
> 
> Despite that positive trend, infections and hospitalizations have spiked across the country in recent weeks. The group said its modeling suggests 439,000 cumulative U.S. deaths by March 1, and a peak of daily deaths in mid-January at 2,200.
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters Health Information © 2020
> Cite this: COVID-19 Fatality Rate Down 30% Since April Study Finds - _Medscape_ - Nov 13, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Expert Commentary
> 
> Restrictions Return as COVID Surges Across the US
> Cardiac Arrest in COVID-19 Pandemic: 'Survival is Possible'
> Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine: Interim Data Show 94.5% Efficacy
> Most Popular Articles
> According to INFECTIOUS DISEASE PHYSICIANS
> 
> Rinse and Repeat? Mouthwash Might Mitigate COVID-19 Spread
> What Is the Risk of Catching the Coronavirus on a Plane?
> Dear Commissioner Hahn: Tell the Truth or Resign
> Restaurants May Be Key Component to COVID-19 Spread
> Wear a Mask While Having Sex, Canada's Top Doctor Suggests



*My brother in law who lives in a hotspot in Texas says the media is exaggerating. Dh told him they are building tents in your city and he said he hasn't seen any and why dont we talk about all the survivors. Brother is law is a Physician Assistant by the way. *​
Dh said his brother sounds like me at the beginning of the pandemic. Even if the death rate is below 1%; I think people, especially  medical professionals, should be careful what we say generally because Covid is taking lives and whole families out and it shouldn't be taken lightly.
Covid-19 still isnt real for far too many people and we are 8-9 months into the pandemic. At this point there is no way to convince those people unless they experience it one way or another.


----------



## B_Phlyy

dancinstallion said:


> *My brother in law who lives in a hotspot in Texas says the media is exaggerating. Dh told him they are building tents in your city and he said he hasn't seen any and why dont we talk about all the survivors. Brother is law is a Physician Assistant by the way. *​
> Dh said his brother sounds like me at the beginning of the pandemic. Even if the death rate is below 1%; I think people, especially  medical professionals, should be careful what we say generally because Covid is taking lives and whole families out and it shouldn't be taken lightly.
> Covid-19 still isnt real for far too many people and we are 8-9 months into the pandemic. At this point there is no way to convince those people unless they experience it one way or another.



I agree with your BIL but only on the part that we should talk about the survivors. Many are focusing on the low fatality rate but not the permanent adverse lifestyle changes people have to make due to a COVID diagnosis. We have patients who were positive back in March and April who are still complaining of daily coughing due to COVID. Or patients with no previously significant cardiac problems now on antihypertensive meds and blood thinners. So yes, these people are still alive, but they are not healthy and now have to have a litany of medication and specialists they have to see.  

Someone stated earlier when the pandemic started that the worst thing about this virus is that the signs and symptoms were so subtle people weren't buying it as real. And that unfortunately has proved to be true which is why this is still out of control. Because if the symptoms of this were crying blood with uncontrollable diarrhea, there would have been no issue with mask wearing and a stay at home order.


----------



## SoniT

For me, even though the fatality rate is down, I still don't want to catch the virus. Even if I don't die, I don't know how my body will react or if I'll get long-term complications.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I feel like this is something all black people should touch and agree on. There are no unicorns here. If it's not impacting you directly, it's still touching your family and friends. If the numbers keep going up, it'll just get closer to home. 

We don't have the luxury of ignorance.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I noticed that as  the number of cases has skyrocketed the death rate was down after the super spreader holidays in May-June but but black folks are only 14%-15% of the population.  When Covid hits a black city and die it's a blip in the map vs the overall numbers.   We have high comorbidity rates aside from just obesity   I would bet that the "healthy" black people who die from Covid carry the sickle cell anemia trait and don't know they had it.  It's going to be years before all the nuance about who this virus is killing, why and the long term effects so the best thing people can do is avoid getting it in the first place.

I had a locksmith come to the office and he was humble bragging about how he had Covid back in March and "it wasn't so bad".   He has no idea what could still be going on in his body due to the virus but he's preaching the gospel of nonchalance which I'm finding common with the people who get it .


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> I agree with your BIL but *only on the part that we should talk about the survivors.* Many are focusing on the low fatality rate but not the permanent adverse lifestyle changes people have to make due to a COVID diagnosis. *We have patients who were positive back in March and April who are still complaining of daily coughing due to COVID. Or patients with no previously significant cardiac problems now on antihypertensive meds and blood thinners. So yes, these people are still alive, but they are not healthy and now have to have a litany of medication and specialists they have to see. *
> 
> Someone stated earlier when the pandemic started that the worst thing about this virus is that the signs and symptoms were so subtle people weren't buying it as real. And that unfortunately has proved to be true which is why this is still out of control. Because if the symptoms of this were crying blood with uncontrollable diarrhea, there would have been no issue with mask wearing and a stay at home order.


Those LONG HAULERS are going to have their story heard. Alyssa Milano posted about her hair still falling out months later. So sad. I think it was posted here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> I noticed that as  the number of cases has skyrocketed the death rate was down after the super spreader holidays in May-June but but black folks are only 14%-15% of the population.  When Covid hits a black city and die it's a blip in the map vs the overall numbers.   We have high comorbidity rates aside from just obesity   I would bet that the "healthy" black people who die from Covid carry the sickle cell anemia trait and don't know they had it.  It's going to be years before all the nuance about who this virus is killing, why and the long term effects so the best thing people can do is avoid getting it in the first place.
> 
> I had a locksmith come to the office and he was humble bragging about how he had Covid back in March and "it wasn't so bad".   He has no idea what could still be going on in his body due to the virus but he's preaching the gospel of nonchalance which I'm finding common with the people who get it .


Yep. I’ve definitely seen that up close. Humble bragging and talking about the only people who die were already gonna die while fearful about going back to the nursing home he runs and most likely got it from. Like pick a side and stick with it. Either you’re too healthy for it to take you down or it’s a real threat. He’s an  btw if you couldn’t tell.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

WHAT THEE   MAYNNNNNN!?!?!?!? 

Gavin Newsom apologizes for breaking lockdown to go to a dinner party as California put under new rules​The governor was part of a group of more than 12 people who went to the birthday celebration at Napa’s famed French Laundry​California governor Gavin Newsom has apologized for the “bad mistake” he made in attending a birthday party that defied the state’s Covid-19 restrictions.  Gov. Newsom was part of a group of more than 12 people who celebrated the birthday of political advisor Jason Kinney at the famed French Laundry restaurant in Napa Valley. The governor said that as soon as he arrived at the party he realized the group was larger than anticipated.

“I made a bad mistake," he said. “Instead of sitting down, I should have stood up and walked back, got in my car and drove back to my house.

“Instead, I chose to sit there with my wife and a number of other couples that were outside the household.” The group at the party on 6 November included people from several different households. California currently limits events to no more than three households. A spokesperson for Gov. Newsom initially said that the dinner did not violate state restrictions as it was held outdoors and that everyone followed guidelines and wore face masks. But Gov. Newsom accepted he had broken the “spirit” of his state’s guidelines. “You can quibble about the guidelines, et cetera, et cetera, but the spirit of what I'm preaching all the time was contradicted and I got to own that. “And so I want to apologize to you, because I need to preach and practice, not just preach and not practice, and I've done my best to do that.

“We're all human. We all fall short sometimes.”

State guidance, which was updated on 9 October, does not specify if the three household limitation applies to outdoor dining.
But the state’s Department of Health has mandated that multiple household gatherings are held outside, where transmission risks are lower, and last for less than two hours.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The fact that whoever threw that party and invited the governor knowing they were in full violation of the governors rules shows that his sorry is about being caught.   That his natural inclination when he saw what could have easily been a super spreader event was not to pull somebody aside and cuss them out for putting him in that situation and demand that they either get in compliance or get gone let me know he is not getting my vote in the next election.  I am tired of these damn politicians not being ready for prime time when I'm out here every day trying to keep people in my field of influence safe.  I know that I can only do so much but I expect the people who can do much more to actually do it especially when they talk cash poo about how the other side falls down on the job.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Meanwhile in a Burger King at (the state I ran as far as I could get from at 18) Michigan.  The "Queen" is Big Gretch, the governor.


----------



## lavaflow99

B_Phlyy said:


> I agree with your BIL but only on the part that we should talk about the survivors. Many are focusing on the low fatality rate but not the permanent adverse lifestyle changes people have to make due to a COVID diagnosis. We have patients who were positive back in March and April who are still complaining of daily coughing due to COVID. Or patients with no previously significant cardiac problems now on antihypertensive meds and blood thinners. So yes, these people are still alive, but they are not healthy and now have to have a litany of medication and specialists they have to see.
> 
> Someone stated earlier when the pandemic started that the worst thing about this virus is that the signs and symptoms were so subtle people weren't buying it as real. And that unfortunately has proved to be true which is why this is still out of control. Because if the symptoms of this were *crying blood with uncontrollable diarrhea*, there would have been no issue with mask wearing and a stay at home order.


Like Ebola.


----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> Meanwhile in a Burger King at (the state I ran as far as I could get from at 18) Michigan.  The "Queen" is Big Gretch, the governor.


Good for you
for running away. 
I am convinced
many people
from MI 
are inbreeds. 
 
(Ooh did I
say that out 
loud?)
I applaud the
ladies trying
to keep everyone
safe against a tide
of ignoramuses.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is genius lol


----------



## Lylddlebit

Crackers Phinn said:


> WHAT THEE   MAYNNNNNN!?!?!?!?
> 
> Gavin Newsom apologizes for breaking lockdown to go to a dinner party as California put under new rules​The governor was part of a group of more than 12 people who went to the birthday celebration at Napa’s famed French Laundry​California governor Gavin Newsom has apologized for the “bad mistake” he made in attending a birthday party that defied the state’s Covid-19 restrictions.  Gov. Newsom was part of a group of more than 12 people who celebrated the birthday of political advisor Jason Kinney at the famed French Laundry restaurant in Napa Valley. The governor said that as soon as he arrived at the party he realized the group was larger than anticipated.
> 
> “I made a bad mistake," he said. “Instead of sitting down, I should have stood up and walked back, got in my car and drove back to my house.
> 
> “Instead, I chose to sit there with my wife and a number of other couples that were outside the household.” The group at the party on 6 November included people from several different households. California currently limits events to no more than three households. A spokesperson for Gov. Newsom initially said that the dinner did not violate state restrictions as it was held outdoors and that everyone followed guidelines and wore face masks. But Gov. Newsom accepted he had broken the “spirit” of his state’s guidelines. “You can quibble about the guidelines, et cetera, et cetera, but the spirit of what I'm preaching all the time was contradicted and I got to own that. “And so I want to apologize to you, because I need to preach and practice, not just preach and not practice, and I've done my best to do that.
> 
> “We're all human. We all fall short sometimes.”
> 
> State guidance, which was updated on 9 October, does not specify if the three household limitation applies to outdoor dining.
> But the state’s Department of Health has mandated that multiple household gatherings are held outside, where transmission risks are lower, and last for less than two hours.


I don't have a lot of hope that we can stop fools from being fools amongst fools.    However I am still mad  that the police knocked on my door the other night and had the wrong address with about 10 emergency vehicles outside given that  my household has taken social distancing and health measures seriously since March and someone in need likely made that 911 call. I just want to avoid reckless, irresponsible and unintelligent folk.    I feel really  bad for those who would social distance if they could but don't have the means to side step fools in this time.  When I see stories like this I get irritated.  I know there are natural consequence's to  reckless folks being dumb but I get irritated at the thought of the servers who have to go to work and be around that...the nurses and doctors who have to treat them if they get sick. Stuff like that. People who are reckless with themselves are rarely mindful of others and don't get me wrong, I have my PPE and limit my need to go anywhere these days but it's still troubling to see these examples.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> WHAT THEE   MAYNNNNNN!?!?!?!?
> 
> Gavin Newsom apologizes for breaking lockdown to go to a dinner party as California put under new rules​The governor was part of a group of more than 12 people who went to the birthday celebration at Napa’s famed French Laundry​California governor Gavin Newsom has apologized for the “bad mistake” he made in attending a birthday party that defied the state’s Covid-19 restrictions.  Gov. Newsom was part of a group of more than 12 people who celebrated the birthday of political advisor Jason Kinney at the famed French Laundry restaurant in Napa Valley. The governor said that as soon as he arrived at the party he realized the group was larger than anticipated.
> 
> “I made a bad mistake," he said. “Instead of sitting down, I should have stood up and walked back, got in my car and drove back to my house.
> 
> “Instead, I chose to sit there with my wife and a number of other couples that were outside the household.” The group at the party on 6 November included people from several different households. California currently limits events to no more than three households. A spokesperson for Gov. Newsom initially said that the dinner did not violate state restrictions as it was held outdoors and that everyone followed guidelines and wore face masks. But Gov. Newsom accepted he had broken the “spirit” of his state’s guidelines. “You can quibble about the guidelines, et cetera, et cetera, but the spirit of what I'm preaching all the time was contradicted and I got to own that. “And so I want to apologize to you, because I need to preach and practice, not just preach and not practice, and I've done my best to do that.
> 
> “We're all human. We all fall short sometimes.”
> 
> State guidance, which was updated on 9 October, does not specify if the three household limitation applies to outdoor dining.
> But the state’s Department of Health has mandated that multiple household gatherings are held outside, where transmission risks are lower, and last for less than two hours.



He’s suspect anyway based on his previous choice in women.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> He’s suspect anyway based on his previous choice in women.


Details please.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is genius lol
> 
> View attachment 465423


This reminds me of a pic I saw early in this thing where a guy was wearing an upside down bucket or jug on his head while riding the train. No one was impressed back then.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> Details please.





			Redirect Notice


----------



## meka72

Black Ambrosia said:


> Details please.


His ex wife is Garbage Jr’s current booger sugar partner.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Redirect Notice





meka72 said:


> His ex wife is Garbage Jr’s current booger sugar partner.


I had no idea. Can't imagine them together.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lylddlebit said:


> I don't have a lot of hope that we can stop fools from being fools amongst fools.    However I am still mad  that the police knocked on my door the other night and had the wrong address with about 10 emergency vehicles outside given that  my household has taken social distancing and health measures seriously since March and someone in need likely made that 911 call. I just want to avoid reckless, irresponsible and unintelligent folk.    I feel really  bad for those who would social distance if they could but don't have the means to side step fools in this time.  When I see stories like this I get irritated.  I know there are natural consequence's to  reckless folks being dumb but I get irritated at the thought of the servers who have to go to work and be around that...the nurses and doctors who have to treat them if they get sick. Stuff like that. People who are reckless with themselves are rarely mindful of others and don't get me wrong, I have my PPE and limit my need to go anywhere these days but it's still troubling to see these examples.


There's few things that would make me happier now than if Covid could be contained only to the people running around acting reckless.  Almost every case of Covid that I've had to do contact tracing on is because people stubbornly did the exact opposite of what they were told to do.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is genius lol
> 
> View attachment 465423



I'm definitely getting me one if they try to force us back into the classroom


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is genius lol
> 
> View attachment 465423


Why somebody ALWAYS pulling their mask down?    There is nothing about her nose being exposed that makes that picture better.


----------



## natural2008

Everything Zen said:


> He’s suspect anyway based on his previous choice in women.


What you know that we don’t know, lol?

Edited: nevermind I read what you typed above.


----------



## Shimmie

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is genius lol
> 
> View attachment 465423


Debbie Morgan will always have that 'young' appearance.     But she'll never fit inside of the door of the restroom with that space hood on...   

_(which I wouldn't be using anyway... due to the "space" limitations) _


----------



## Shimmie

Everything Zen said:


> He’s suspect anyway based on his previous choice in women.


Why is it that 'folks' only apologize AFTER they get caught?    They don't mean it.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> WHAT THEE   MAYNNNNNN!?!?!?!?
> 
> Gavin Newsom apologizes for breaking lockdown to go to a dinner party as California put under new rules​The governor was part of a group of more than 12 people who went to the birthday celebration at Napa’s famed French Laundry​California governor Gavin Newsom has apologized for the “bad mistake” he made in attending a birthday party that defied the state’s Covid-19 restrictions.  Gov. Newsom was part of a group of more than 12 people who celebrated the birthday of political advisor Jason Kinney at the famed French Laundry restaurant in Napa Valley. The governor said that as soon as he arrived at the party he realized the group was larger than anticipated.
> 
> “I made a bad mistake," he said. “Instead of sitting down, I should have stood up and walked back, got in my car and drove back to my house.
> 
> “Instead, I chose to sit there with my wife and a number of other couples that were outside the household.” The group at the party on 6 November included people from several different households. California currently limits events to no more than three households. A spokesperson for Gov. Newsom initially said that the dinner did not violate state restrictions as it was held outdoors and that everyone followed guidelines and wore face masks. But Gov. Newsom accepted he had broken the “spirit” of his state’s guidelines. “You can quibble about the guidelines, et cetera, et cetera, but the spirit of what I'm preaching all the time was contradicted and I got to own that. “And so I want to apologize to you, because I need to preach and practice, not just preach and not practice, and I've done my best to do that.
> 
> “We're all human. We all fall short sometimes.”
> 
> State guidance, which was updated on 9 October, does not specify if the three household limitation applies to outdoor dining.
> But the state’s Department of Health has mandated that multiple household gatherings are held outside, where transmission risks are lower, and last for less than two hours.


SMH ----


----------



## Ganjababy

I was wondering if there is a smaller version of what Debbie Morgan has on that I could wear to work. I don’t think I am going to last much longer there. Even after our new cases of covid people are still taking their masks off at the nurses station. They have been warned repeatedly. This week the director sent out new information on how to wear the masks and they still do not care. People are so selfish. For the first time ever I actually wished COVID on someone yesterday. She kept allowing her mask to fall off her face and then just took it off.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ganjababy said:


> I was wondering if there is a smaller version of what Debbie Morgan has on that I could wear to work. I don’t think I am going to last much longer there. Even after our new cases of covid people are still taking their masks off at the nurses station. They have been warned repeatedly. This week the director sent out new information on how to wear the masks and they still do not care. People are so selfish. For the first time ever I actually wished COVID on someone yesterday. She kept allowing her mask to fall off her face and then just took it off.



Yeah..... I feel you. I would have been livid. This is so callous and careless.


----------



## meka72

The coddling of that man-child is off the charts.


----------



## Ganjababy

meka72 said:


> The coddling of that man-child is off the charts.


What’s that thing all over Geraldo? Oh! It’s Donald Trumps bowel movement. He is soooo far up Trumps intestines. Unbelievable...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Its finally hit us. One of my staff members tested positive and is sick sick sick. She also has sarcoidosis. I have not seen her in 3 weeks because our schedules don't line up since we are in and out of the office now. She is fine, the people she came in contact with are all negative. Her live-in son is positive (who she likely got it from cause he be in the streets). She checks in via email and text bc it huts for her to talk. Pray for our team. She is the first one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

City I work in is going to a ten day lockdown the day before thanksgiving.


----------



## Lute

Ganjababy said:


> What’s that thing all over Geraldo? Oh! It’s Donald Trumps bowel movement. He is soooo far up Trumps intestines. Unbelievable...


-_-. People want a blessing not a curse.
Putting that man's name on it.. would be a curse. He's the reason why covid spread that bad.  Why do people consistently put him in front of the parade. WHEN HE HASN'T DONE ANYTHING!!!!! NADA!!!


----------



## Everything Zen

Ganjababy said:


> I was wondering if there is a smaller version of what Debbie Morgan has on that I could wear to work. I don’t think I am going to last much longer there. Even after our new cases of covid people are still taking their masks off at the nurses station. They have been warned repeatedly. This week the director sent out new information on how to wear the masks and they still do not care. People are so selfish. For the first time ever I actually wished COVID on someone yesterday. She kept allowing her mask to fall off her face and then just took it off.


I know what you mean about wishing Covid on people 

It doesn’t matter that I told people my uncle may have to delay his cancer surgery due to Covid. I got people around me calling masks “coward covers” When I tell you my mind instantly went to the dark side when people (who supposedly love me) being that callous saying stuff like that in my presence.


----------



## awhyley

meka72 said:


> The coddling of that man-child is off the charts.



The words "Trump" and "medicine" don't go together.  In fact, if it's named after Trump, I'm not taking it on principle.


----------



## meka72




----------



## meka72

ETA: https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/20/politics/ben-carson-covid-diagnosis-update/index.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Lute said:


> -_-. People want a blessing not a curse.
> Putting that man's name on it.. would be a curse. He's the reason why covid spread that bad.  Why do people consistently put him in front of the parade. WHEN HE HASN'T DONE ANYTHING!!!!! NADA!!!


This is the first thing I thought of


----------



## Everything Zen

Carson claimed that President Donald Trump was monitoring his condition and cleared the secretary to receive a monoclonal antibody therapy given to Trump in October when he was diagnosed with Covid.

"President Trump, the fabulous White House medical team, and the phenomenal doctors at Walter Reed have been paying very close attention to my health and I do believe I am out of the woods at this point," he added.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

meka72 said:


> ETA: https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/20/politics/ben-carson-covid-diagnosis-update/index.html


I'm not sure what the appropriate response is.  _Thoughts and Prayers _with as much sentiment and feeling as he had for his skin folk during this administration.  
or Thoughts and Prayers  with the pity that you have for someone who is willfully foolish.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Everything Zen said:


> Carson claimed that President Donald Trump was monitoring his condition and cleared the secretary to receive a monoclonal antibody therapy given to Trump in October when he was diagnosed with Covid.
> 
> "President Trump, the fabulous White House medical team, and the phenomenal doctors at Walter Reed have been paying very close attention to my health and I do believe I am out of the woods at this point," he added.


Oh.  I wonder how much Ben will owe Trump.  Why did Trump have to clear him to receive the treatment?  Is Trump a medical doctor now?


----------



## PatDM'T

ThursdayGirl said:


> Oh.  I wonder how much Ben will owe Trump.  Why did Trump have to clear him to receive the treatment?  *Is Trump a medical doctor now?*



Right? 

You can't make
this stuff up.
It is beyond crazy
the circus these
people live in.


----------



## dancinstallion

ThursdayGirl said:


> Oh.  I wonder how much Ben will owe Trump.  Why did Trump have to clear him to receive the treatment?  Is Trump a medical doctor now?



The drug is probably super expensive so therefore it is needs a signature from the president.


----------



## Chromia

Crackers Phinn said:


> WHAT THEE   MAYNNNNNN!?!?!?!?
> 
> Gavin Newsom apologizes for breaking lockdown to go to a dinner party as California put under new rules​The governor was part of a group of more than 12 people who went to the birthday celebration at Napa’s famed French Laundry​California governor Gavin Newsom has apologized for the “bad mistake” he made in attending a birthday party that defied the state’s Covid-19 restrictions.  Gov. Newsom was part of a group of more than 12 people who celebrated the birthday of political advisor Jason Kinney at the famed French Laundry restaurant in Napa Valley. The governor said that as soon as he arrived at the party he realized the group was larger than anticipated.
> 
> “I made a bad mistake," he said. “Instead of sitting down, I should have stood up and walked back, got in my car and drove back to my house.
> 
> “Instead, I chose to sit there with my wife and a number of other couples that were outside the household.” The group at the party on 6 November included people from several different households. California currently limits events to no more than three households. A spokesperson for Gov. Newsom initially said that the dinner did not violate state restrictions as it was held outdoors and that everyone followed guidelines and wore face masks. But Gov. Newsom accepted he had broken the “spirit” of his state’s guidelines. “You can quibble about the guidelines, et cetera, et cete'ra, but the spirit of what I'm preaching all the time was contradicted and I got to own that. “And so I want to apologize to you, because I need to preach and practice, not just preach and not practice, and I've done my best to do that.
> 
> “We're all human. We all fall short sometimes.”
> 
> State guidance, which was updated on 9 October, does not specify if the three household limitation applies to outdoor dining.
> But the state’s Department of Health has mandated that multiple household gatherings are held outside, where transmission risks are lower, and last for less than two hours.


He looks so dumb right now....trying to apologize.  Please just cut it out. Don't tell us you're sorry 'cause you're not. Gavin, when we know you're only sorry you got caught.


----------



## BonBon

Shakes head

Staffordshire NHS staff 'get Covid after car share with no mask'​Published4 November
Related Topics






*Six hospital workers have been sent home after contracting Covid-19 after breaching rules by not wearing a mask while sharing lifts, it has been reported.*

University Hospitals of North Midlands trust [UHNM} this week had nearly 600 staff members off due to the illness.
Workers were told about the incident in an email from the NHS trust's medical director, The Guardian said.
In a statement, UHNM stated there was a responsibility to follow guidance.
The Guardian reported medical director John Oxtoby said in an email to staff on 28 October: "It is essential that all staff who are car sharing wear a mask for the full journey to and from work.

"This week we had to send six members of staff home as they did not wear masks and have now developed Covid-19 symptoms."


----------



## MzRhonda

Everything Zen said:


> Carson claimed that President Donald Trump was monitoring his condition and cleared the secretary to receive a monoclonal antibody therapy given to Trump in October when he was diagnosed with Covid.
> 
> "President Trump, the fabulous White House medical team, and the phenomenal doctors at Walter Reed have been paying very close attention to my health and I do believe I am out of the woods at this point," he added.View attachment 465525


Care that the average American do not have access to


----------



## Maracujá

Have y’all heard or read about what happened in Colorado?


----------



## dancinstallion

Maracujá said:


> Have y’all heard or read about what happened in Colorado?



No, what happened?


----------



## Chicoro

7000 people attend wedding in New York.


----------



## Maracujá

dancinstallion said:


> No, what happened?


----------



## Lute

Chicoro said:


> 7000 people attend wedding in New York.


*sigh*  I found the article: https://apnews.com/article/new-york...rus-pandemic-7d6ee69692b74d8b07111b00f2a02cc4


I'm done... soo done...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Every single Covid call I've gotten has been on a Sunday. Another employee tested positive.  I expect a full on poo show over the next few weeks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

It's a  show everywhere right now but I'd be ready to fight these fools if I was in New York.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

who has 7000 ppl at a WEDDING? Thats a concert. Was it a religious leader?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> who has 7000 ppl at a WEDDING? Thats a concert. Was it a religious leader?


In petty Game of Thrones-esque tea, there's two sons who are competing with each other over who is going to take their fathers place as Rabbi over this giant congregation.  The congregation has chosen sides, and word is that the first wedding that was caught by the city and shut down last month got the dime dropped on them by the brother whose wedding had the 7K and nobody snitched.  

Neither brother wants to look soft, so what better way to show you're the "chosen one" than if G-d blesses your wedding with nobody (especially you) getting sick with Covid or less people getting sick than your no good un-chosen brother?  If you, the chosen one, does get sick, then you go to a privately owned, state of the art Orthodox hospital where everybody is sworn to secrecy and wait it out.  

They are all a bunch of Hebrew hillbilly's who likely voted for Trump for no other reason than Jared Kushner's Israel deal.  

As a Jew, I'm not excusing none of this foolery and they all go get what they get but I can fill in the tea that you ain't go read about in the news.    One thing I think people should really pay attention to is that while these folks are backwards as fornication, any group where seven thousand people plus all the hundreds of people it took to make the event happen can keep a secret is a force to be reckoned with.  The only reason the first group got caught is that the most powerful person on team B dropped a dime for his own selfish reasons, but nobody dropped that dime on him.


----------



## Lute

@Crackers Phinn 
What would happen if their hospital gets to full capacity? 7000 is a lot of people, I just cant imagine they would risk their loved ones lives for some clout?

This type of disregard I see in different types religion? Makes me question a lot of things


----------



## Black Ambrosia

These people are made for a trumpian world. It’s the rest of us that don’t fit.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lute said:


> @Crackers Phinn
> *What would happen if their hospital gets to full capacity?* 7000 is a lot of people, I just cant imagine they would risk their loved ones lives for some clout?
> 
> This type of disregard I see in different types religion? Makes me question a lot of things


@ the bolded, I think they are about to find out.  That said, the majority of the Ultra Orthodox sects are generally a pretty fit group because of dietary restrictions, lack of smoking and they do a whole lot of walking.  So it's possible that a lot of Covid cases may not lead to a lot of Covid deaths.  They are still ridiculous for risking it tho.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm trying to talk relatives out of flying cross country for Thanksgiving.  These are all people in their late 30's and 40's so good and grown and they think this is a perfectly reasonable idea in a pandemic.  I just don't understand what people are thinking.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> In petty Game of Thrones-esque tea, there's two sons who are competing with each other over who is going to take their fathers place as Rabbi over this giant congregation.  The congregation has chosen sides, and word is that the first wedding that was caught by the city and shut down last month got the dime dropped on them by the brother whose wedding had the 7K and nobody snitched.
> 
> Neither brother wants to look soft, so what better way to show you're the "chosen one" than if G-d blesses your wedding with nobody (especially you) getting sick with Covid or less people getting sick than your no good un-chosen brother?  If you, the chosen one, does get sick, then you go to a privately owned, state of the art Orthodox hospital where everybody is sworn to secrecy and wait it out.
> 
> They are all a bunch of Hebrew hillbilly's who likely voted for Trump for no other reason than Jared Kushner's Israel deal.
> 
> As a Jew, I'm not excusing none of this foolery and they all go get what they get but I can fill in the tea that you ain't go read about in the news.    One thing I think people should really pay attention to is that while these folks are backwards as fornication, any group where seven thousand people plus all the hundreds of people it took to make the event happen can keep a secret is a force to be reckoned with.  The only reason the first group got caught is that the most powerful person on team B dropped a dime for his own selfish reasons, but nobody dropped that dime on him.


What’s sad is that this is the next generation of leadership so there’ll be no improvement.


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm trying to talk relatives out of flying cross country for Thanksgiving.  These are all people in their late 30's and 40's so good and grown and they think this is a perfectly reasonable idea in a pandemic.  I just don't understand what people are


I’m still trying to figure that out myself.  I keep saying all of this is showing how folks minds work and what they believe in...


----------



## Maracujá

Evolving78 said:


> I’m still trying to figure that out myself.  I keep saying all of this is showing how folks minds work and what they believe in...



Basically. Some of what lives in people, in terms of mentality is simply startling .


----------



## Black Ambrosia

On Sunday I went to a drive thru vehicle visitation. I had no idea what to expect but it's exactly what it sounds like. The funeral home has a "drive thru" where you pull up next to a glass enclosed room (like a sunroom). The open casket was on display with a few pictures and mementos. It sounds odd but it was very well done. Apparently this is a new service funeral homes are offering because of covid.

The funeral service was online yesterday. It was hard to tell how many people were there based on the camera angle but I'm guessing there were maybe 10-15 people. Mostly family members.

ETA: This is not the funeral home I went to but the set up is very similar. Not a great picture of the drive thru but it shows the glass enclosed room inside the covered drive thru area. There were programs and a receptacle for cards at the entrance of the drive thru.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Crackers Phinn said:


> @ the bolded, I think they are about to find out.  That said, the majority of the Ultra Orthodox sects are generally a pretty fit group because of dietary restrictions, lack of smoking and they do a whole lot of walking.  So it's possible that a lot of Covid cases may not lead to a lot of Covid deaths.  They are still ridiculous for risking it tho.


The problem with that is that you can't really predict who will be 'relatively fine' and who will die when a person gets Covid. People with underlying symptoms recover and people who were in good shape succumb to the illness. It's probable that there was a lot of overlap in the guests at the wedding so chances are that a whole lot of asymptomatic persons spread germs around both weddings. If you didn't get it at the first wedding, you probably picked something up at the second. And whether or not you die, you can be left with a whole variety of strange health problems that linger long after the illness is 'gone'.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm trying to talk relatives out of flying cross country for Thanksgiving.  These are all people in their late 30's and 40's so good and grown and they think this is a perfectly reasonable idea in a pandemic.  I just don't understand what people are thinking.





Evolving78 said:


> I’m still trying to figure that out myself.  I keep saying all of this is showing how folks minds work and what they believe in...



My sister is a professor and one of her former students and her family 'have' to travel for every holiday. During the early days of the pandemic, they were still traveling about. This includes going to states that NYC required a self quarantine when you returned if you had visited the state.  One holiday they flew somewhere (I forgot which state) but then hurriedly drove back to NYC when it looked like Gov. Cuomo was going to place restrictions on travel (because the family didn't want to tell their respective jobs that they visited a restricted state) 

In late October, early November,  three out of the four family members came down with COVID. Two had relatively mild cases ( which was lucky because one of them is a diabetic). The other member has the classic symptoms of COVID- extreme fatigue, raised temperature, loss of smell and taste and a rash.   They just cancelled a Thanksgiving trip to Boston . They still would have traveled to Boston if the other member didn't have a severe case. So instead of sitting at home continuing to recover from COVID, they were willing to travel to another state to spread their germs because their 'need' to travel outweighs their common sense. 

You can take all the precautions in the world when traveling but all it takes is for one idiot not to have followed the rules before hand for you to get sick.


----------



## Evolving78

Why are people forgetting about the Spanish Flu of 1918? Why haven’t we learned from that catastrophic event?


----------



## Maracujá

Evolving78 said:


> Why are people forgetting about the Spanish Flu of 1918? Why haven’t we learned from that catastrophic event?



The World Economic Forum posted a video on it on Facebook. I shared it twice on my page and here also. Got two likes on FB.


----------



## Evolving78

Maracujá said:


> The World Economic Forum posted a video on it on Facebook. I shared it twice on my page and here also. Got two likes on FB.


I’ll have to check it out. I’ve been watched several documentaries on it, and I’m just amazed at the level of arrogance people have. It can’t be ignorance. People are just refusing to accept reality.


----------



## Maracujá

Evolving78 said:


> I’ll have to check it out. I’ve been watched several documentaries on it, and I’m just amazed at the level of arrogance people have. It can’t be ignorance. *People are just refusing to accept reality.*



Journalist Chris Hedges speaks about this. Google him.


----------



## OhTall1

Evolving78 said:


> Why are people forgetting about the Spanish Flu of 1918?


These people weren't around so it didn't affect them.  And if we don't know anything else, we know that some folks don't care about these things until it touches them personally.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

OhTall1 said:


> These people weren't around so it didn't affect them.  And if we don't know anything else, we know that some folks don't care about these things until it touches them personally.


And the human body is resilient. Those who don't think it's fake, believe they'll be fine. It's always some other person that has to do deal with the consequences - at least in their minds.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Evolving78 said:


> Why are people forgetting about the Spanish Flu of 1918? Why haven’t we learned from that catastrophic event?


It's too far in the "distant" past for them.  And there are very few people even living who went through it - and they were babies then. This is why people are so detached from it. Personally I've been reading and watching as much as I can about - how did they fix it, where did it come from, masks? (Btw, they acted the same stupid way about masks then as they do now - protests and all!)


----------



## Everything Zen

My aunt- 60 yo (extended family) who is a nurse caught Covid earlier this year. Fortunately it was a mild case but she exposed her newborn grandchild and several children in different states visiting them. Guess who was planning on flying out for Thanksgiving to be with one of her daughters? I don’t know what happened but the trip was canceled. My other aunt and uncle (late 70s) go out to eat regularly to places that don’t enforce mask wearing. All black folks. This pandemic has everyone exposing their hind parts just as bad if not worse than all the black Trump supporters you never knew existed in your life.


----------



## shahala

I’m getting sick and tired of some relatives and friends taunting me about  being cautious.  In their minds, I should be carefree and hanging out because I was sick already. One cousin even told me that I was sick enough that my immunity should last longer, so what am I afraid of.  But who knows how long that will last.  And even though I am fully recovered, I never want to experience pain like that ever again, so I’m still being extremely cautious.


----------



## vevster

If anyone is having a hard time finding disinfecting wipes, and wants some, Dr. Brite is having a 30% off sale.  The wipes use isopropyl alcohol and hydrogen peroxide.  https://www.drbrite.com/


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> The problem with that is that you can't really predict who will be 'relatively fine' and who will die when a person gets Covid. People with underlying symptoms recover and people who were in good shape succumb to the illness. It's probable that there was a lot of overlap in the guests at the wedding so chances are that a whole lot of asymptomatic persons spread germs around both weddings. If you didn't get it at the first wedding, you probably picked something up at the second. And whether or not you die, you can be left with a whole variety of strange health problems that linger long after the illness is 'gone'.


You are preaching to the choir.  The only reason I mention the health aspect is these same people been squeezing into synagogues and every other regular thing they participate in every week since the pandemic began.  I can guarantee you that every person at this wedding was sitting shoulder to shoulder in almost 7 days worth of High Holy Day services in September.   I'm guessing their K-12 kids school year has  been uninterrupted as well.  The herd has probably thinned out but the hassids don't seem to be dropping like flies but it could be time for their luck to run out.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Evolving78 said:


> Why are people forgetting about the Spanish Flu of 1918? Why haven’t we learned from that catastrophic event?


Your expectations of the average American's retention of history if they learned it at all is way too high.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The synagogue that had the wedding is getting fined $15K.  1. A quarter of the congregation probably has the equivalent of a law degree, somebody is go find a way not to pay 2. $15K does not fit the degree of the crime which is the bigger issue for me.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Evolving78 said:


> Why are people forgetting about the Spanish Flu of 1918? Why haven’t we learned from that catastrophic event?


We don't think history is important. We really don't. I was a history major in college and in US history classes my professor always spent at least a week talking about this.


----------



## Maracujá

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> We don't think history is important. We really don't. I was a history major in college and in US history classes my professor always spent at least a week talking about this.



I majored in African History and used to be mocked for it by my peers, while working at Ikea to pay for my studies. All of them were opting for Marketing or whatever, cause...cheddar. 

Will never forget what my professor of Religion told us: "The very major y'all have chosen, is a defiance to the status quo that says that one is supposed to choose a major that will guarantee a 6-figure salary. Instead of one that could potentially change the world."

Needless to say, she didn't last very long at our Alma Mater.


----------



## B_Phlyy

One of my coworkers came back today after her 2 week COVID quarantine. We were really surprised she had it as she's super careful at work and always wears her mask. Turns out, her family members aren't as strict and her sibling was patient zero for everyone in the house. She believes the sibling got it from the church that was used as their polling place on election day. She said she never had a fever but the cough, pain, and fatigue were near unbearable. She lost her sense of taste and that was the worst because she could still smell food but it all tasted like cardboard. 

She's wearing her mask and seems okay today but I'm staying working on my side of the room until my vacation.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> .... So it's possible that a lot of Covid cases may not lead to a lot of Covid deaths. ...


Oh, they have already lost a ton of people; something like 70-80 rabbis just among the Hasidic population, in addition to hundreds within the communities. Ironically the Teitelbaum brothers of the feuding Satmar sect at issue had “reconciled” to great fanfare when their other brother and one of their wives were gravely ill with Covid in the spring. The other brother survived, after spending 2 1/2 months hospitalized, much of it on a ventilator. So it has hit home repeatedly at the highest level for them, but they still don’t care.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I found out yesterday that one of my sister's friends from HS (they're in college now) caught COVID while studying abroad during the spring semester. She got sick before the world knew what this was. She was able to get home despite Trump's travel ban to Europe but had to travel with a respirator. She's a long hauler and does not have the same mobility she used to have. Her body, and personality has completely changed.

A friend of mine in another state caught COVID when she and her housemates had a house party and more people showed up than they expected. A guest later tested positive, so they all got tested and came up positive too, including her SO. She has all the symptoms, no taste or smell, difficulty breathing, etc. She was planning to visit her family for the holidays but not anymore.

SO's uncles in another part of our state have gotten very lax and started having house parties. Normally SO and his mom like to visit them for the holidays but not this year. I feel bad for SO's sister and her partner because they live with the uncles but have basically barricaded themselves in their room to avoid contact with them. Nor will they be coming up here.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> Oh, they have already lost a ton of people;* something like 70-80 rabbis just among the Hasidic population*, in addition to hundreds within the communities. Ironically the Teitelbaum brothers of the feuding Satmar sect at issue had “reconciled” to great fanfare when their other brother and one of their wives were gravely ill with Covid in the spring. The other brother survived, after spending 2 1/2 months hospitalized, much of it on a ventilator. So it has hit home repeatedly at the highest level for them, but they still don’t care.


Because I'm probably a terrible person, my first thought was the bolded wasn't a deterrent because that's just a whole bunch of job openings for dudes who been waiting in the clutch to lead a congregation since they were 13.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> Because I'm probably a terrible person, my first thought was the bolded wasn't a deterrent because that's just a whole bunch of job openings for dudes who been waiting in the clutch to lead a congregation since they were 13.


Well... that actually appears more than once in the comments section of various Hasidic/Hasidic-adjacent online forums and media.


----------



## SoniT

I don't know if anyone saw 60 Minutes on Sunday but they did an interesting segment on Covid-19 long haulers.


----------



## Kanky

shahala said:


> I’m getting sick and tired of some relatives and friends taunting me about  being cautious.  In their minds, I should be carefree and hanging out because I was sick already. One cousin even told me that I was sick enough that my immunity should last longer, so what am I afraid of.  But who knows how long that will last.  And even though I am fully recovered, I never want to experience pain like that ever again, so I’m still being extremely cautious.



People have been reinfected with second cases more serious than the first.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

SoniT said:


> I don't know if anyone saw 60 Minutes on Sunday but they did an interesting segment on Covid-19 long haulers.


I saw it. It was eye opening. What surprised me is that most of these people weren't even hospitalized when they got covid. They thought they dodged a bullet but months later they still haven't recovered.


----------



## shahala

Kanky said:


> People have been reinfected with second cases more serious than the firsThat’s what I have bee





Kanky said:


> People have been reinfected with second cases more serious than the first.


That’s what I have been hearing! And that’s why I’m being careful! My doctor said it’s very rare for a reinfection to occur especially for someone  who was really sick the first time, but I’m conducting myself like it can happen again.


----------



## Transformer

This just hit my household.  DD, healthcare worker, tested positive on yesterday.  Notified tonight.  Which means she had it on Tuesday morning, she had 12 patients today.  She is tested every Tuesday.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Transformer said:


> This just hit my household.  DD, healthcare worker, tested positive on yesterday.  Notified tonight.  Which means she had it on Tuesday morning, she had 12 patients today.  She is tested every Tuesday.


Have you and the rest of the family been tested? I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## ThursdayGirl

A coworker of mine got it and spent about a week in the hospital.  Positive force in our community, but admits he didn’t tKe it seriously enough.


----------



## dancinstallion

shahala said:


> That’s what I have been hearing! And that’s why I’m being careful! My doctor said it’s very rare for a reinfection to occur especially for someone  who was really sick the first time, but I’m conducting myself like it can happen again.



People are being reinfected with different strains.  Yes it is very rare to be reinfected with the same strain but there are about 3-4 strains that I know of.


----------



## Maracujá

For the History buffs among us: 

https://www.aljazeera.com/program/f...h6tTV7tyuwIz5lBKXAp_f48qLCM9TcbRl9yMWnhytIeNY


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I say this all the time. It was all about liability.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This man said do as I say, not as I do lol


----------



## Transformer

Black Ambrosia said:


> Have you and the rest of the family been tested? I'll keep you in my prayers.


Son has appointment today.  DD will be retested tomorrow.  Hubby and me have an appointment at 9am tomorrow.


----------



## yamilee21

The five radical right-wing members of the the Supreme Court decided that the United States needs more stories like Hina Patel’s. The “freedom” to practice religion is not more important than the society’s general public health and safety. These justices are neither “Christian” nor “pro-life,” not that their hypocrisy has ever fooled anyone.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Transformer said:


> Son has appointment today.  DD will be retested tomorrow.  Hubby and me have an appointment at 9am tomorrow.


What's the turnaround time for the results?


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Transformer

Black Ambrosia said:


> What's the turnaround time for the results?


At Righttime Medical - 2 - 5 Days
We used a State of Maryland Site and they list 48 hrs.


----------



## vevster

Force of Nature users I love using it to dry mop areas I feel need sanitizing. It works well!


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


> This man said do as I say, not as I do lol


I’m glad Cuomo got called out on it too. I get it bc he’s been so cautious this entire time while everyone else has been traipsing around and not being cautious but you just can’t do it. Like I said my father got really angry with me for staying away for five months, bc I explained to him that my SO was being reckless. Fortunately we have been spared. I have caved a few times but I did visit a few times this year bc he needed emergency glaucoma surgery so I ended up staying with them to help my mom care for him. Other than that I basically stay isolated.


----------



## vevster

‎The Doctor's Farmacy with Mark Hyman, M.D.: What Does Food Have To Do With COVID-19? on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Show The Doctor's Farmacy with Mark Hyman, M.D., Ep What Does Food Have To Do With COVID-19? - Nov 27, 2020



					podcasts.apple.com


----------



## Everything Zen

I’ve heard about COVID being a vascular disorder and the formation of micro blood clots before and now the 60 minutes interview re-confirmed everything with the long-haulers. So I’m thinking what about treatment with a baby aspirin?









						Aspirin use reduces risk of death in hospitalized COVID-19 patients
					

Hospitalized COVID-19 patients who were taking a daily low-dose aspirin to protect against cardiovascular disease had a significantly lower risk of complications and death compared to those who were not taking aspirin, according to a new study.



					www.sciencedaily.com
				




"We believe that the blood thinning effects of aspirin provides benefits for COVID-19 patients by preventing microclot formation," said study co-author Michael A. Mazzeffi, MD, Associate Professor of Anesthesiology at UMSOM. "Patients diagnosed with COVID-19 may want to consider taking a daily aspirin as long as they check with their doctor first." Those at increased bleeding risk due to chronic kidney disease, for example, or because they regularly use certain medications, like steroids or blood thinners, may not be able to safely take aspirin, he added.


----------



## Everything Zen

Normally I stay away from touting natural remedies as the end all be all, but I found this one to be interesting especially since she was using aspirin. I agree with diet as the start of a healthy foundation:









						Post | AlisaLynnValdes
					






					www.alisa-valdes-rodriguez.com


----------



## fula97

If you are looking for paper towels, bleach or toilet paper Staples.com has it with free shipping


----------



## Evolving78

The hospitals and EMT services literally are tapped out of resources. I was in an accident yesterday, and I’m telling you supplies, equipment, and Human Resources (staff) are low.. please do what you can to stay healthy. I know we have clinical and healthcare professionals right in this thread, I just want to say thank you and you are in my prayers. My experience yesterday was mind blowing. You hear medical professionals begging and pleading on tv and SM for people to follow the guidelines and stay home, and not many people are taking it serious.


----------



## vevster

If you have Hulu the documentary on how the Trump adminstration is handling this Pandemic is a must watch.

It is called Totally Under Control.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

SoniT said:


> I don't know if anyone saw 60 Minutes on Sunday but they did an interesting segment on Covid-19 long haulers.


Its already bad we are losing so many to this disease...but my heart breaks for these long haulers that are dealing with this months later. We not gone talk about the people getting infected with COVID-19 twice!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

She deserves every square inch of her  kicked

I think this one did


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^The first coughing Karen video was weird bc it didn’t end with a camera on the floor fighting .


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> The hospitals and EMT services literally are tapped out of resources. I was in an accident yesterday, and I’m telling you supplies, equipment, and Human Resources (staff) are low.. please do what you can to stay healthy. I know we have clinical and healthcare professionals right in this thread, I just want to say thank you and you are in my prayers. My experience yesterday was mind blowing. You hear medical professionals begging and pleading on tv and SM for people to follow the guidelines and stay home, and not many people are taking it serious.


Can you share more details about your experience?


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you share more details about your experience?


I’d rather not for privacy reasons.


----------



## awhyley

Evolving78 said:


> I’d rather not for privacy reasons.



Sorry to hear about your accident, but thankful that you're well enough to post and warn us.


----------



## Ganjababy

People are not turning up for work because they are scared of catching COVID-19. So we are understaffed. I just finished doing 13 consecutive shifts without breaks and some of these shifts were double/16 hour shifts.


I am tired. i just want this to be over.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

vevster said:


> If you have Hulu the documentary on how the Trump adminstration is handling this Pandemic is a must watch.
> 
> It is called Totally Under Control.



Yup. Cosign. I watched it a few weeks ago in the leadup to the election. You're right - good documentary, explaining at all angles how to got to this mess. And super infuriating that we are still in this mess.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Everything Zen said:


> Normally I stay away from touting natural remedies as the end all be all, but I found this one to be interesting especially since she was using aspirin. I agree with diet as the start of a healthy foundation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post | AlisaLynnValdes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alisa-valdes-rodriguez.com



Saving for further research


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ganjababy said:


> People are not turning up for work because they are scared of catching COVID-19. So we are understaffed. I just finished doing 13 consecutive shifts without breaks and some of these shifts were double/16 hour shifts.
> 
> 
> I am tired. i just want this to be over.



I am so sorry. This sounds so awful.


----------



## Everything Zen

Well I can tell y’all I just got off the phone with my uncle’s doctor and he may not even be able to get him in to remove his prostate until the end of January at this point and even that date is not set in stone and his cancer is so aggressive that it’s not exactly safe to wait that long. My opthamologist hasn't even bothered calling me back to schedule cataract surgery.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ya'll I can't.

So a new hire (like working here 2 weeks...a young BW) came to work coughing today. Her supervisor has a fragile immune system and promptly freaks out cause the child tells her that her live in BF tested positive. They send her home. She and then all the staff at work today take rapid tests that are all negative. But my spidey senses are up. Sure enough when I inquire more, the girl came in exactly one week ago with a cough and had taken a test that prior weekend and it was negative. I call our lead epidemiologist ( a sister) and says we have to assume she is a presumptive positive bc symptoms x7 days. I'm upset bc at first my Epi person was like she can come back to work as an essential worker if she is asymptomatic...but she IS symptomatic so I told her she gone stay her &*^ at home. I called her behind myself --she was SHOOKETH cause I'm the Director-and told her to get BACK to the testing site TODAY and take a confirmatory PCR test and then go to her doctor or urgent care for a flu test. I told her its EXTREMELY irresponsible to even come to the office with a cough knowing your live in BF has a positive test and you been coughing a good week. Then she said not only is he positive but he is SUPER SUPER SICK --and ya'll know she is probably his caretaker! I wanted to throw the phone. 

This is the kind of foolishness that has our country stuck. My staff are now getting N95s and they are all getting PCR tests. Thank GOD I am not having these clients come into the office at all. I want to fire her for being stupid.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ya'll I can't.
> 
> So a new hire (like working here 2 weeks...a young BW) came to work coughing today. Her supervisor has a fragile immune system and promptly freaks out cause the child tells her that her live in BF tested positive. They send her home. She and then all the staff at work today take rapid tests that are all negative. But my spidey senses are up. Sure enough when I inquire more, the girl came in exactly one week ago with a cough and had taken a test that prior weekend and it was negative. I call our lead epidemiologist ( a sister) and says we have to assume she is a presumptive positive bc symptoms x7 days. I'm upset bc at first my Epi person was like she can come back to work as an essential worker if she is asymptomatic...but she IS symptomatic so I told her she gone stay her &*^ at home. I called her behind myself --she was SHOOKETH cause I'm the Director-and told her to get BACK to the testing site TODAY and take a confirmatory PCR test and then go to her doctor or urgent care for a flu test. I told her its EXTREMELY irresponsible to even come to the office with a cough knowing your live in BF has a positive test and you been coughing a good week. Then she said not only is he positive but he is SUPER SUPER SICK --and ya'll know she is probably his caretaker! I wanted to throw the phone.
> 
> This is the kind of foolishness that has our country stuck. My staff are now getting N95s and they are all getting PCR tests. Thank GOD I am not having these clients come into the office at all. I want to fire her for being stupid.


While I'm shocked by your story,  I'm really not.    This pandemic and 2020 in general has shown me that the collective average IQ at any given place is in the world -2.  The only difference between the real world and the movie Idiocracy is that people still know how to drive and use toilet paper.


----------



## Everything Zen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ya'll I can't.
> 
> So a new hire (like working here 2 weeks...a young BW) came to work coughing today. Her supervisor has a fragile immune system and promptly freaks out cause the child tells her that her live in BF tested positive. They send her home. She and then all the staff at work today take rapid tests that are all negative. But my spidey senses are up. Sure enough when I inquire more, the girl came in exactly one week ago with a cough and had taken a test that prior weekend and it was negative. I call our lead epidemiologist ( a sister) and says we have to assume she is a presumptive positive bc symptoms x7 days. I'm upset bc at first my Epi person was like she can come back to work as an essential worker if she is asymptomatic...but she IS symptomatic so I told her she gone stay her &*^ at home. I called her behind myself --she was SHOOKETH cause I'm the Director-and told her to get BACK to the testing site TODAY and take a confirmatory PCR test and then go to her doctor or urgent care for a flu test. I told her its EXTREMELY irresponsible to even come to the office with a cough knowing your live in BF has a positive test and you been coughing a good week. Then she said not only is he positive but he is SUPER SUPER SICK --and ya'll know she is probably his caretaker! I wanted to throw the phone.
> 
> This is the kind of foolishness that has our country stuck. My staff are now getting N95s and they are all getting PCR tests. Thank GOD I am not having these clients come into the office at all. I want to fire her for being stupid.


She should be fired. Companies need to update their sick/flex/remote policies and termination should be on the table for people who knowingly exhibit in reckless irresponsible conduct.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Another one of my college-aged sister's friends caught COVID. One of his housemates got a false negative test result and spread it to everyone in the house. He is mostly asymptomatic.

One of my mom's friends with adult children in their mid-20s is furious with her daughter who lives in another part of the state, for going on road trips, and dining at restaurants repeatedly. She was going to come up here for the holiday and my mom's friend told her no. But her daughter lost her job because of the pandemic and her unemployment is going to run out so she might have to come back home.

I mentioned it upthread but we had our kitchen taken apart because of flooding when the pandemic first started and it's finally rebuilt. Now my dad is having other work done in the house so people are coming over regularly and many of them are not wearing masks.   Luckily the house is big enough where I can stay in my room and work and not have to come in contact with them but it's still infuriating.


----------



## awhyley

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I mentioned it upthread but we had our kitchen taken apart because of flooding when the pandemic first started and it's finally rebuilt. Now my dad is having other work done in the house so people are coming over regularly and many of them are not wearing masks.   Luckily the house is big enough where I can stay in my room and work and not have to come in contact with them but it's still infuriating.



You staying in your room doesn't really protect you in the long run, depending on how long the virus stays in the air.  We had contractors in last week too, and the minute they left, I was sure to spray everything; the doorknobs, the tables, the air, the walls, etc.  Make sure you disinfect everything when they leave.  You don't know who they come into contact with because they arrive at your place.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Another one of my college-aged sister's friends caught COVID. One of his housemates got a false negative test result and spread it to everyone in the house. He is mostly asymptomatic.
> 
> One of my mom's friends with adult children in their mid-20s is furious with her daughter who lives in another part of the state, for going on road trips, and dining at restaurants repeatedly. She was going to come up here for the holiday and my mom's friend told her no. But her daughter lost her job because of the pandemic and her unemployment is going to run out so she might have to come back home.
> 
> I mentioned it upthread but we had our kitchen taken apart because of flooding when the pandemic first started and it's finally rebuilt. Now my dad is having other work done in the house so people are coming over regularly and many of them are not wearing masks.   Luckily the house is big enough where I can stay in my room and work and not have to come in contact with them but it's still infuriating.


Somebody, i.e., the person paying them needs to tell them that they need to have masks on to enter the house and while all work is done.   If they want the money they will make it happen.  I told the landlord for our warehouse that they need to tell any vendors they have coming in that masks need to be worn at all times.  An electrician decided that since he was in a back area that he was good to pull his mask down down.  He was spotted and his  was out the building 15 minutes later and lost his contract with the leasing agency.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I read that ozone is effective at killing the virus in the air. Please confirm before buying but ozone generators are relatively cheap at $120+. I think they're primarily used for mold removal.

No people, pets, or plants can be around when it's running and you need to wait 30 minutes after it runs before returning. If I had to share space with people who weren't complying or I owned a business with a lot of foot traffic I'd invest in something like this for peace of mind. I'm thinking about getting one to remove the odor in a property I may buy.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

awhyley said:


> You staying in your room doesn't really protect you in the long run, depending on how long the virus stays in the air.  We had contractors in last week too, and the minute they left, I was sure to spray everything; the doorknobs, the tables, the air, the walls, etc.  Make sure you disinfect everything when they leave.  You don't know who they come into contact with because they arrive at your place.


Thanks. We have the windows open when they're here. But I will disinfect the room where they were. I just got bought more disinfecting spray and wipes.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I hope this is fake.  That said, beyond the trifling of the chick not keeping her hair in her own space and the habitual line stepper seated behind her, did you notice that both of them was sitting on that plane with their masks down just recirculating the covid air?  Not to mention that in a pandemic, ole girl is putting her spit on somebody else's person.  









						OMG I CANT BELIEVE SHE DID THAT TO HER!!  | OMG I CANT BELIEVE SHE DID THAT TO HER!!   Notice of Transparency:   All of the events that take place in this short-film video are purely fictitious.... | By Janelle & Kate | Facebook
					

242M views, 90K likes, 8.2K loves, 78K comments, 93K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Janelle & Kate: OMG I CANT BELIEVE SHE DID THAT TO HER!!   Notice of Transparency:   All of the events that...




					fb.watch


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> I hope this is fake.  That said, beyond the trifling of the chick not keeping her hair in her own space and the habitual line stepper seated behind her, did you notice that both of them was sitting on that plane with their masks down just recirculating the covid air?  Not to mention that in a pandemic, ole girl is putting her spit on somebody else's person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I CANT BELIEVE SHE DID THAT TO HER!!  | OMG I CANT BELIEVE SHE DID THAT TO HER!!   Notice of Transparency:   All of the events that take place in this short-film video are purely fictitious.... | By Janelle & Kate | Facebook
> 
> 
> 242M views, 90K likes, 8.2K loves, 78K comments, 93K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Janelle & Kate: OMG I CANT BELIEVE SHE DID THAT TO HER!!   Notice of Transparency:   All of the events that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


I heard it was a prank, she was wearing a weave and they were both in on it together. This pandemic has shown me that with all these random shenanigans going on including the white man who peed on the black lady I’m not flying commercial anymore. I need to be making enough money for my own charter flights or a personal jet.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

She claims she paid so much money to get everybody tested.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

We already knew but maybe we'll find out how bad it really was.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Transformer

From Chris Kesser, Functional Medicine Doctor

Hi, Everyone,

For the past few months, I’ve been sharing research suggesting that maintaining normal vitamin D levels prevents the risk of severe COVID-19 infection. 

Just over a week ago, yet another study confirming this finding was published in the journal _Nature_. 

The researchers compared people with asymptomatic infections to people with severe infections: *97 percent of people in the severe group had vitamin D deficiency* (average level of 14!) vs. 33 percent in the asymptomatic group (28—which, I would still argue, is mildly deficient). People with low vitamin D also had higher levels of inflammatory markers like ferritin, tumor necrosis factor-alpha, and interleukin-6. 

*Most impressively: the fatality rate was seven times higher in the low vitamin D group (21 percent vs. 3 percent)!*

I believe this is now the 15th observational study investigating the connection between vitamin D and COVID-19. (A recent paper reviewed 14 of 15 of these studies—the 15th came out after the review was published.)

Of these 15 studies, 12 found an inverse association between vitamin D levels and the risk of severe COVID-19 infection (meaning people with lower vitamin D had a higher risk of severe infection). 

Of the three trials that didn’t find this association, two had very long intervals (sometimes over a year) between measuring 25 (OH)D levels in the participants’ blood and when they contracted COVID-19. This makes the findings less reliable.

In the other trial, patients with low baseline levels of vitamin D at the start of the study were given very high doses of vitamin D supplements to bring up their levels. This could explain the lack of association between baseline vitamin D levels and the risk of severe infection. 

*Can observational studies prove a causal relationship between vitamin D and COVID-19 severity?*

The short answer is: no. 

But we can use the Bradford Hill criteria for causality to get a better idea of whether a causal relationship is likely. 

The Hill criteria use factors like temporality, strength of association, the dose–response relationship, consistency of findings, plausibility (e.g., mechanisms), accounting for alternate explanations, experiments (e.g., randomized controlled trials [RCTs]), and coherence with known facts to explore whether two findings that are correlated—like vitamin D levels and the severity of COVID-19 infection—have a causal relationship. 

For example:


A stronger association is more convincing than a weaker association. 
An association that can be explained through well-defined and plausible mechanisms is more convincing than an association that cannot be explained this way.
If a higher dose of the intervention is associated with greater effects, and a lower dose with smaller effects, that is more convincing than no dose–response relationship.
The association between vitamin D and COVID-19 infection meets most of the Hill criteria, which makes a causal relationship more likely. 

*What about experiments that would prove a causal relationship, like RCTs? *

We also now have at least three RCTs that have experimentally tested giving vitamin D supplements to patients with COVID-19. (The review paper I mentioned above analyzed two of them. The third came out after the review was published.)

While these trials were small and had some methodological issues, two of them provided at least weak support to the hypothesis that vitamin D significantly reduces the risk of severe COVID-19 infection.

More RCTs are underway and we should see the results of these in the next few months. I’ll report on them as they come in. 

*Can we be certain that vitamin D reduces COVID-19 severity?*

Again, the short answer is: no. 

However, I believe that there is more than enough evidence to justify the inclusion of recommending vitamin D in public health advice. And I am not alone. There are *more than 30 review papers, meta-analyses, editorials, and perspectives* in the scientific literature from researchers that are also advocating for this. 

There are several reasons for this:


There are now 12 observational studies that support the connection. While they can’t _prove_ a causal relationship, they do meet most of the Bradford Hill criteria for causality. 
Two RCTs provide at least weak support.
Vitamin D is incredibly safe when taken at appropriate doses (up to 8,000 IU/d). 
Vitamin D deficiency is widespread in the industrialized world. Rates vary by country, but in most cases, the majority of people have suboptimal vitamin D levels. 
Vitamin D is relatively cheap.
Vitamin D is readily available without a prescription. 
The benefits of correcting vitamin D deficiency are well established and go far beyond reducing the risk of severe COVID-19 infection. 
Given this, why aren’t public health authorities recommending vitamin D? 

Well, this email is already pretty long, so I’ll refer you to an Instagram video I recorded last week with some of my thoughts about it. 

Please forward this to anyone that you think would benefit from it. Since we’re not hearing much about this in the mainstream media, it’s up to us to share this vital information with our friends, family, colleagues, and the public at large. 

In health,

Chris


----------



## prettywhitty

Transformer said:


> From Chris Kesser, Functional Medicine Doctor
> 
> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> For the past few months, I’ve been sharing research suggesting that maintaining normal vitamin D levels prevents the risk of severe COVID-19 infection.
> 
> Just over a week ago, yet another study confirming this finding was published in the journal _Nature_.
> 
> The researchers compared people with asymptomatic infections to people with severe infections: *97 percent of people in the severe group had vitamin D deficiency* (average level of 14!) vs. 33 percent in the asymptomatic group (28—which, I would still argue, is mildly deficient). People with low vitamin D also had higher levels of inflammatory markers like ferritin, tumor necrosis factor-alpha, and interleukin-6.
> 
> *Most impressively: the fatality rate was seven times higher in the low vitamin D group (21 percent vs. 3 percent)!*
> 
> I believe this is now the 15th observational study investigating the connection between vitamin D and COVID-19. (A recent paper reviewed 14 of 15 of these studies—the 15th came out after the review was published.)
> 
> Of these 15 studies, 12 found an inverse association between vitamin D levels and the risk of severe COVID-19 infection (meaning people with lower vitamin D had a higher risk of severe infection).
> 
> Of the three trials that didn’t find this association, two had very long intervals (sometimes over a year) between measuring 25 (OH)D levels in the participants’ blood and when they contracted COVID-19. This makes the findings less reliable.
> 
> In the other trial, patients with low baseline levels of vitamin D at the start of the study were given very high doses of vitamin D supplements to bring up their levels. This could explain the lack of association between baseline vitamin D levels and the risk of severe infection.
> 
> *Can observational studies prove a causal relationship between vitamin D and COVID-19 severity?*
> 
> The short answer is: no.
> 
> But we can use the Bradford Hill criteria for causality to get a better idea of whether a causal relationship is likely.
> 
> The Hill criteria use factors like temporality, strength of association, the dose–response relationship, consistency of findings, plausibility (e.g., mechanisms), accounting for alternate explanations, experiments (e.g., randomized controlled trials [RCTs]), and coherence with known facts to explore whether two findings that are correlated—like vitamin D levels and the severity of COVID-19 infection—have a causal relationship.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> A stronger association is more convincing than a weaker association.
> An association that can be explained through well-defined and plausible mechanisms is more convincing than an association that cannot be explained this way.
> If a higher dose of the intervention is associated with greater effects, and a lower dose with smaller effects, that is more convincing than no dose–response relationship.
> The association between vitamin D and COVID-19 infection meets most of the Hill criteria, which makes a causal relationship more likely.
> 
> *What about experiments that would prove a causal relationship, like RCTs? *
> 
> We also now have at least three RCTs that have experimentally tested giving vitamin D supplements to patients with COVID-19. (The review paper I mentioned above analyzed two of them. The third came out after the review was published.)
> 
> While these trials were small and had some methodological issues, two of them provided at least weak support to the hypothesis that vitamin D significantly reduces the risk of severe COVID-19 infection.
> 
> More RCTs are underway and we should see the results of these in the next few months. I’ll report on them as they come in.
> 
> *Can we be certain that vitamin D reduces COVID-19 severity?*
> 
> Again, the short answer is: no.
> 
> However, I believe that there is more than enough evidence to justify the inclusion of recommending vitamin D in public health advice. And I am not alone. There are *more than 30 review papers, meta-analyses, editorials, and perspectives* in the scientific literature from researchers that are also advocating for this.
> 
> There are several reasons for this:
> 
> 
> There are now 12 observational studies that support the connection. While they can’t _prove_ a causal relationship, they do meet most of the Bradford Hill criteria for causality.
> Two RCTs provide at least weak support.
> Vitamin D is incredibly safe when taken at appropriate doses (up to 8,000 IU/d).
> Vitamin D deficiency is widespread in the industrialized world. Rates vary by country, but in most cases, the majority of people have suboptimal vitamin D levels.
> Vitamin D is relatively cheap.
> Vitamin D is readily available without a prescription.
> The benefits of correcting vitamin D deficiency are well established and go far beyond reducing the risk of severe COVID-19 infection.
> Given this, why aren’t public health authorities recommending vitamin D?
> 
> Well, this email is already pretty long, so I’ll refer you to an Instagram video I recorded last week with some of my thoughts about it.
> 
> Please forward this to anyone that you think would benefit from it. Since we’re not hearing much about this in the mainstream media, it’s up to us to share this vital information with our friends, family, colleagues, and the public at large.
> 
> In health,
> 
> Chris


I’m am supplementing with Vitamin D3, zinc, vitamin c, and elderberry.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Black Ambrosia said:


> I read that ozone is effective at killing the virus in the air. Please confirm before buying but ozone generators are relatively cheap at $120+. I think they're primarily used for mold removal.
> 
> No people, pets, or plants can be around when it's running and you need to wait 30 minutes after it runs before returning. If I had to share space with people who weren't complying or I owned a business with a lot of foot traffic I'd invest in something like this for peace of mind. I'm thinking about getting one to remove the odor in a property I may buy.


I've had my ozone thing for years and I love it.


----------



## Transformer

Took the COVID test last Friday.  The Maryland State Tests Results site  has  been down all week.  What do folks like us do?  DD was told that she can go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Transformer said:


> From Chris Kesser, Functional Medicine Doctor
> 
> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> For the past few months, I’ve been sharing research suggesting that maintaining normal vitamin D levels prevents the risk of severe COVID-19 infection.
> 
> Just over a week ago, yet another study confirming this finding was published in the journal _Nature_.
> 
> The researchers compared people with asymptomatic infections to people with severe infections: *97 percent of people in the severe group had vitamin D deficiency* (average level of 14!) vs. 33 percent in the asymptomatic group (28—which, I would still argue, is mildly deficient). People with low vitamin D also had higher levels of inflammatory markers like ferritin, tumor necrosis factor-alpha, and interleukin-6.
> 
> *Most impressively: the fatality rate was seven times higher in the low vitamin D group (21 percent vs. 3 percent)!*
> 
> I believe this is now the 15th observational study investigating the connection between vitamin D and COVID-19. (A recent paper reviewed 14 of 15 of these studies—the 15th came out after the review was published.)
> 
> Of these 15 studies, 12 found an inverse association between vitamin D levels and the risk of severe COVID-19 infection (meaning people with lower vitamin D had a higher risk of severe infection).
> 
> Of the three trials that didn’t find this association, two had very long intervals (sometimes over a year) between measuring 25 (OH)D levels in the participants’ blood and when they contracted COVID-19. This makes the findings less reliable.
> 
> In the other trial, patients with low baseline levels of vitamin D at the start of the study were given very high doses of vitamin D supplements to bring up their levels. This could explain the lack of association between baseline vitamin D levels and the risk of severe infection.
> 
> *Can observational studies prove a causal relationship between vitamin D and COVID-19 severity?*
> 
> The short answer is: no.
> 
> But we can use the Bradford Hill criteria for causality to get a better idea of whether a causal relationship is likely.
> 
> The Hill criteria use factors like temporality, strength of association, the dose–response relationship, consistency of findings, plausibility (e.g., mechanisms), accounting for alternate explanations, experiments (e.g., randomized controlled trials [RCTs]), and coherence with known facts to explore whether two findings that are correlated—like vitamin D levels and the severity of COVID-19 infection—have a causal relationship.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> A stronger association is more convincing than a weaker association.
> An association that can be explained through well-defined and plausible mechanisms is more convincing than an association that cannot be explained this way.
> If a higher dose of the intervention is associated with greater effects, and a lower dose with smaller effects, that is more convincing than no dose–response relationship.
> The association between vitamin D and COVID-19 infection meets most of the Hill criteria, which makes a causal relationship more likely.
> 
> *What about experiments that would prove a causal relationship, like RCTs? *
> 
> We also now have at least three RCTs that have experimentally tested giving vitamin D supplements to patients with COVID-19. (The review paper I mentioned above analyzed two of them. The third came out after the review was published.)
> 
> While these trials were small and had some methodological issues, two of them provided at least weak support to the hypothesis that vitamin D significantly reduces the risk of severe COVID-19 infection.
> 
> More RCTs are underway and we should see the results of these in the next few months. I’ll report on them as they come in.
> 
> *Can we be certain that vitamin D reduces COVID-19 severity?*
> 
> Again, the short answer is: no.
> 
> However, I believe that there is more than enough evidence to justify the inclusion of recommending vitamin D in public health advice. And I am not alone. There are *more than 30 review papers, meta-analyses, editorials, and perspectives* in the scientific literature from researchers that are also advocating for this.
> 
> There are several reasons for this:
> 
> 
> There are now 12 observational studies that support the connection. While they can’t _prove_ a causal relationship, they do meet most of the Bradford Hill criteria for causality.
> Two RCTs provide at least weak support.
> Vitamin D is incredibly safe when taken at appropriate doses (up to 8,000 IU/d).
> Vitamin D deficiency is widespread in the industrialized world. Rates vary by country, but in most cases, the majority of people have suboptimal vitamin D levels.
> Vitamin D is relatively cheap.
> Vitamin D is readily available without a prescription.
> The benefits of correcting vitamin D deficiency are well established and go far beyond reducing the risk of severe COVID-19 infection.
> Given this, why aren’t public health authorities recommending vitamin D?
> 
> Well, this email is already pretty long, so I’ll refer you to an Instagram video I recorded last week with some of my thoughts about it.
> 
> Please forward this to anyone that you think would benefit from it. Since we’re not hearing much about this in the mainstream media, it’s up to us to share this vital information with our friends, family, colleagues, and the public at large.
> 
> In health,
> 
> Chris


Listen, I think Vitamin D is wonderful and helpful and that people who aren't vitamin D (or A-Z vitamin) deficient will do better fighting a host of illnesses and Covid-19.  That said,  the minute anybody tells me that they are giving me insight to the wonder cure that's being hidden by the greedy establishment, I am compelled to investigate how the sharers of suppressed information make their money. 

Q 1 - Who is providing the information? *From Chris Kesser, Functional Medicine Doctor*
Q 2- What comes up on the Googles about the provider of the information? *Reinvent Healthcare with Functional Medicine | Chris Kresser*
Q 3 - Is there a store on the information providers website?* Introducing our new supplement store | Chris Kresser*
*Professional Supplement Dispensary | Wellevate*
Q 4. - Does the provider of the information sell the thing that they are telling me the greedy establishment is keeping from me? *I'm not going to make an account for this dudes supplement selling store but if I had to take a wild guess that there's Vitamin D being sold in the supplement store.*

I'm not knocking the hustle, I have been taking Vitamin D  under doctors orders since 2014, I'm just pointing out that the hustle is there.  My dentist who does a podcast on how Vitamin D is the key to the universe also sells supplements at his practice which are far more expensive but have the same ingredients as the ones I purchase at Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Transformer said:


> Took the COVID test last Friday.  The Maryland State Tests Results site  has  been down all week.  What do folks like us do?  DD was told that she can go back to work tomorrow.


I think you should be quarantining for 7-10 days under the new CDC recommendation because you've been in contact with someone who tested positive. DD may be exempt as an essential worker so that's probably why they're expecting her back tomorrow. Or maybe tomorrow it'll be 7-10 days from when she initially tested positive? I don't like that it's ok to re-engage after quarantining even if you're still positive. That's just wrong.


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> Took the COVID test last Friday.  The Maryland State Tests Results site  has  been down all week.  What do folks like us do?  DD was told that she can go back to work tomorrow.


In NY you get results on an app. You don’t have to go to a site. Yikes.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I have my annual exam tomorrow morning. I had to get a covid test to be able to see the doctor. None of my other health care providers are requiring this. I don't blame the doctors but I find it odd that I'm not hearing of more practices doing this.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

I am super suspicious of these shortened quarantines.  This is still out of the Trump admin, when he is trying to blow up the govt on his way out.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThursdayGirl said:


> I am super suspicious of these shortened quarantines.  This is still out of the Trump admin, when he is trying to blow up the govt on his way out.


They've already said they're shortening the quarantine to get people to comply. Apparently it was too long so people weren't doing it.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Black Ambrosia said:


> They've already said they're shortening the quarantine to get people to comply. Apparently it was too long so people weren't doing it.


I must’ve missed that.  I guess some quarantine is better than no quarantine.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ThursdayGirl said:


> I must’ve missed that.  I guess some quarantine is better than no quarantine.


CDC says 14-day Covid-19 quarantine can be shortened to 7 to 10 days​
(CNN) — Covid-19 quarantine periods can be as short as seven to 10 days for some people, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Wednesday, but a 14-day quarantine after coronavirus exposure remains the safest option.

*In new guidance, CDC says people could leave quarantine without taking a test if they do not develop any symptoms 10 days after being exposed to someone else with coronavirus, or after seven days with a negative test result and no symptoms.

The change comes as Covid-19 cases, hospitalizations and deaths are on the rise around the United States -- and with that, more people facing quarantine.*

he new quarantine guidance was based on "extensive" modeling by CDC and other agencies that showed the risk is low, Dr. John Brooks, chief medical officer for CDC's Covid-19 response, said during a telebriefing Wednesday. *Many people end quarantine early because of pressure to return to work and school, CDC officials said, and some aren't willing to share names of contacts they fear will then be required to quarantine.

But if the quarantine period is reduced from 14 days, more people may be willing to stay home after exposure, the CDC said -- and that may result in fewer coronavirus infections.

"We believe that if we can reduce the burden a little bit, accepting that it comes at a small cost, we may get a greater compliance overall with people completing a full quarantine," Brooks said. "If we get more people on board to complete that overall, that will result in fewer infections."*

​


Spoiler: The rest of the article



Risk of transmission after ending quarantine early​
There's still some risk a person who left quarantine before 14 days could transmit the virus to others.

"We can safely reduce the length of quarantine, but accepting there is a small residual risk that a person who is leaving quarantine early could transmit to someone else if they became infectious," Brooks said.

If a person quarantined for 10 days and had no symptoms and no test, the residual risk of transmitting coronavirus to someone else after quarantine is estimated to be about 1%, with an upper limit of about 10%, the CDC said on its website.

If a person quarantined for seven days and had no symptoms and a negative test, the risk of transmitting coronavirus is about 5%, with an upper limit of about 12%.

A PCR or antigen test should be collected within 48 hours before the end of quarantine, CDC says, but quarantine should not end before seven days, even if rest results are returned earlier.

People who have been exposed should still watch for symptoms for 14 days, especially if they end quarantine early, Dr. Henry Walke, CDC's Covid-19 incident manager, said Wednesday.

And if a person goes on to develop symptoms, they should contact their local health authorities and health care provider, seek out testing and isolate.

Local public health agencies' recommendations may differ from CDC's, too.

"Everyone should follow this specific guidance from their local public health authorities about how long they should quarantine," Walke said.

Recommended limits on travel​
CDC officials also said Wednesday that people who choose to travel should limit their activities afterward -- and the safest choice over the upcoming winter holidays is to stay home.

"CDC recommends that the best way to protect yourself and others is to postpone travel and stay home," Walke said.

If people do decide to travel, "CDC recommends that travelers consider getting tested one to three days before travel," Walke said. "And then again three to five days after travel."

Testing should be combined with reducing non-essential activities for a full seven days after traveling, he said. For those who don't get tested after traveling, CDC recommends non-essential activities be reduced for 10 days.

"Testing does not eliminate all risk, but when combined with reducing non-essential activities, symptom screening and continuing with precautions like wearing masks, social distancing and hand washing, it can make travel safer," Walke said.

Before Thanksgiving, CDC made a similar recommendation, urging people to stay home and celebrate only with those in their household.

"We know it's a hard decision and that people need to have time to prepare and have discussions with family and friends and to make these decisions, and people travel for different reasons," Dr. Cindy Friedman, chief of the traveler's health branch at CDC, told the briefing. "But our recommendations are trying to help give them the tools they need to make these tough choices."


----------



## Crackers Phinn

People have been bugging me for months to get this for the office and my rebuttal was always that these killed bacteria but there was no guarantee that it could kill coronavirus.  Now I'm even gladder that I didn't.

Doctors warn about eye damage from UV lights to kill the coronavirus​Florida researchers report at least seven cases of patients with UVC damage to the cornea.

Nov. 25, 2020, 3:01 PM PST
By Linda Carroll

People trying to kill the coronavirus with ultraviolet C germicidal lamps may risk painful eye injuries if they aren't careful, a recent study finds. Florida researchers report at least seven cases of patients with UVC damage to the cornea, the eye's outer layer, that left them with burning sensations and sensitivity to light after they used the lamps, according to a report published in Ocular Immunology and Inflammation. "The clear part of the surface of the eye happens to be very susceptible to the wavelength of the light from these lamps," said Dr. Jesse Sengillo, an ophthalmologist at the Bascom Palmer Eye Institute of the University of Miami Health System.

Painful inflammation of the cornea, a condition called photokeratitis, can occur when the cornea is overexposed to ultraviolet radiation.University of Miami Health System's Bascom Palmer Eye Institute
The eye damage is "like a sunburn to the cornea," Sengillo said. "It's quite painful, and it takes a couple of days to heal. People often have trouble opening their eyes because they are sensitive to light and their eyes are red and itchy. One patient said, 'My eyes are on fire.'"

The burning sensation doesn't occur immediately, so some of the patients didn't realize they had damaged their eyes using UVC lamps hours earlier. People who want to use the lamps should turn them on and then leave the room until it's time to turn them off, Sengillo said. Sengillo suggests that anyone who has eye pain after having used the germicidal lamps see a doctor for ointments to ease the burning sensation and to get antibiotics, because such injuries are susceptible to infection. Patients have continued to trickle into the Eye Institute, Sengillo said. "We have noticed that they seem to come in waves," he said. "We noticed, as Covid-19 infections have increased in Miami, cases of cornea damage are starting to pick up again."
Beyond Miami, it's unclear how common UVC lamp eye damage is, but the reports didn't surprise Dr. Deepinder Dhaliwal, an ophthalmologist in Pittsburgh.

"We're all trying now to increase safety for the public, and these UVC devices can be very helpful antimicrobials," said Dhaliwal, a professor of ophthalmology at the University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine. The light they emit "looks relatively harmless, and if people aren't aware they shouldn't be looking directly into the light, they may not realize that it's harmful."

The Food and Drug Administration suggests that UVC radiation might inactivate SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19, but it warns about reports of skin and eye burns caused by improper installation of UVC lamps in rooms.
"People understand that when they go out in the sun, they can get sunburned," Dhaliwal said. "What they may not realize is that, even though this is UVC, it can also cause damage. The eye is vulnerable, and if you're going to use this kind of device, you should wear eye protection."

It's also possible that people might be somewhere that has a UVC lamp and not realize that it could hurt their eyes, Dhaliwal said. "If you enter a room and see a funny-looking light, don't look directly at it, and use eye protection."


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## PatDM'T

Black Ambrosia said:


> CDC says 14-day Covid-19 quarantine can be shortened to 7 to 10 days​
> (CNN) — Covid-19 quarantine periods can be as short as seven to 10 days for some people, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Wednesday, but a 14-day quarantine after coronavirus exposure remains the safest option.
> 
> *In new guidance, CDC says people could leave quarantine without taking a test if they do not develop any symptoms 10 days after being exposed to someone else with coronavirus, or after seven days with a negative test result and no symptoms.
> 
> The change comes as Covid-19 cases, hospitalizations and deaths are on the rise around the United States -- and with that, more people facing quarantine.*
> 
> he new quarantine guidance was based on "extensive" modeling by CDC and other agencies that showed the risk is low, Dr. John Brooks, chief medical officer for CDC's Covid-19 response, said during a telebriefing Wednesday. *Many people end quarantine early because of pressure to return to work and school, CDC officials said, and some aren't willing to share names of contacts they fear will then be required to quarantine.
> 
> But if the quarantine period is reduced from 14 days, more people may be willing to stay home after exposure, the CDC said -- and that may result in fewer coronavirus infections.
> 
> "We believe that if we can reduce the burden a little bit, accepting that it comes at a small cost, we may get a greater compliance overall with people completing a full quarantine," Brooks said. "If we get more people on board to complete that overall, that will result in fewer infections."*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The rest of the article
> 
> 
> 
> Risk of transmission after ending quarantine early​
> There's still some risk a person who left quarantine before 14 days could transmit the virus to others.
> 
> "We can safely reduce the length of quarantine, but accepting there is a small residual risk that a person who is leaving quarantine early could transmit to someone else if they became infectious," Brooks said.
> 
> If a person quarantined for 10 days and had no symptoms and no test, the residual risk of transmitting coronavirus to someone else after quarantine is estimated to be about 1%, with an upper limit of about 10%, the CDC said on its website.
> 
> If a person quarantined for seven days and had no symptoms and a negative test, the risk of transmitting coronavirus is about 5%, with an upper limit of about 12%.
> 
> A PCR or antigen test should be collected within 48 hours before the end of quarantine, CDC says, but quarantine should not end before seven days, even if rest results are returned earlier.
> 
> People who have been exposed should still watch for symptoms for 14 days, especially if they end quarantine early, Dr. Henry Walke, CDC's Covid-19 incident manager, said Wednesday.
> 
> And if a person goes on to develop symptoms, they should contact their local health authorities and health care provider, seek out testing and isolate.
> 
> Local public health agencies' recommendations may differ from CDC's, too.
> 
> "Everyone should follow this specific guidance from their local public health authorities about how long they should quarantine," Walke said.
> 
> Recommended limits on travel​
> CDC officials also said Wednesday that people who choose to travel should limit their activities afterward -- and the safest choice over the upcoming winter holidays is to stay home.
> 
> "CDC recommends that the best way to protect yourself and others is to postpone travel and stay home," Walke said.
> 
> If people do decide to travel, "CDC recommends that travelers consider getting tested one to three days before travel," Walke said. "And then again three to five days after travel."
> 
> Testing should be combined with reducing non-essential activities for a full seven days after traveling, he said. For those who don't get tested after traveling, CDC recommends non-essential activities be reduced for 10 days.
> 
> "Testing does not eliminate all risk, but when combined with reducing non-essential activities, symptom screening and continuing with precautions like wearing masks, social distancing and hand washing, it can make travel safer," Walke said.
> 
> Before Thanksgiving, CDC made a similar recommendation, urging people to stay home and celebrate only with those in their household.
> 
> "We know it's a hard decision and that people need to have time to prepare and have discussions with family and friends and to make these decisions, and people travel for different reasons," Dr. Cindy Friedman, chief of the traveler's health branch at CDC, told the briefing. "But our recommendations are trying to help give them the tools they need to make these tough choices."


CDC is really
annoying me
with their continually
moving the
goalpost to
fit into some
idiot's plan/wish.

That to me is as
crazy as giving
the baby the
razor blade he
wants to
stop him from
crying.

There is no
good reason
IMO to not err
on the side of
caution and stick
to 14 days.

Their lax
attitude will
lead to
super-spreaders
who had no
problem with
quarantining for
14 days but did
not do so because
they thought it
was unnecessary.

You would think
that after all the
people who have
died due to Rump
downplaying the virus
and how cases keep
going up, safety first
would be the focus.

Argh!


----------



## PatDM'T

Brianna Keilar: After flaunting Covid-19 rules, these Democratic lawmakers need to look in the mirror


----------



## Lylddlebit

PatDM'T said:


> CDC is really
> annoying me
> with their continually
> moving the
> goalpost to
> fit into some
> idiot's plan/wish.
> 
> That to me is as
> crazy as giving
> the baby the
> razor blade he
> wants to
> stop him from
> crying.
> 
> There is no
> good reason
> IMO to not err
> on the side of
> caution and stick
> to 14 days.
> 
> Their lax
> attitude will
> lead to
> super-spreaders
> who had no
> problem with
> quarantining for
> 14 days but did
> not do so because
> they thought it
> was unnecessary.
> 
> You would think
> that after all the
> people who have
> died due to Rump
> downplaying the virus
> and how cases keep
> going up, safety first
> would be the focus.
> 
> Argh!


& @Black Ambrosia
Exactly.   I remember when the earlier studies showed good evidence for incubation period extending to around 28 days and  the 14 day quarantine was the compromise they landed on because  most patients would test positive by then although they knew many had incubation periods longer than that (I wish I could still find those abstracts but there are so many studies on it now it's buried when I search for those). I know some improvements have occurred since then but they know the incubation period is longer than these recommendations and this is about politics that appease the masses.  I am not fooling with this nonsense.  May common sense and examining all the evidence prevail until the worst truly subsides.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> My dentist who does a podcast on how Vitamin D is the key to the universe also sells supplements at his practice which are far more expensive but have the same ingredients as the ones I purchase at Vitamin Shoppe.


My dentist sells a bunch of $$$ stuff too.  But I decide where and when I get my supplements.  If you have a prescription for D from your doctor -- it is probably D2 not the best form....  Not sure why you are attempting to debunk the efficacy of D3. A lot of studies have come out in the past few months.  Many people of color are severely deficient and should know their number and take the necessary steps to fix that in a pandemic.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ya'll I can't.
> 
> So a new hire (like working here 2 weeks...a young BW) came to work coughing today. Her supervisor has a fragile immune system and promptly freaks out cause the child tells her that her live in BF tested positive. They send her home. She and then all the staff at work today take rapid tests that are all negative. But my spidey senses are up. Sure enough when I inquire more, the girl came in exactly one week ago with a cough and had taken a test that prior weekend and it was negative. I call our lead epidemiologist ( a sister) and says we have to assume she is a presumptive positive bc symptoms x7 days. I'm upset bc at first my Epi person was like she can come back to work as an essential worker if she is asymptomatic...but she IS symptomatic so I told her she gone stay her &*^ at home. I called her behind myself --she was SHOOKETH cause I'm the Director-and told her to get BACK to the testing site TODAY and take a confirmatory PCR test and then go to her doctor or urgent care for a flu test. I told her its EXTREMELY irresponsible to even come to the office with a cough knowing your live in BF has a positive test and you been coughing a good week. Then she said not only is he positive but he is SUPER SUPER SICK --and ya'll know she is probably his caretaker! I wanted to throw the phone.
> 
> This is the kind of foolishness that has our country stuck. My staff are now getting N95s and they are all getting PCR tests. Thank GOD I am not having these clients come into the office at all. I want to fire her for being stupid.


I should be able to fire her for stupidity. OH and the testing system is crap--bloated, and labs are making a profit.

Her dumb butt never went for the PCR she just waited 2 days and got a rapid test that came out positive test yesterday. Her BF lied and said he had no direct contacts but then she finally told contact tracers last night her BF was positive but she didn't disclose she coughed all over her co-workers, just that she had a cough regarding "other activities." I wish I could fire her. 

ETA: She and he are minimizing and I suspect she is smoking weed outside of work (her business--IDC). 

Then come to find out the one person she coughed on has a weak immune system and her husband is a doctor with one of the largest medical practices in a smallish town 30 mins from here. He sees them age 0 to 100+. And he moonlights as an ER doc...so yeah I'm livid. Because she is silly...she refused her isolation letter but doesn't understand, as her boss' boss I'm privy to way more than she thinks. She doesn't understand she needs that letter to get paid leave she isn't otherwise eligible for. So I have to explain to her her rights, and figure out a way to gently/legally explain to her what a poopstorm she is starting and the potential impact of exposure.

Its systematic bc the private lab that took over the testing site just gives everyone a rapid test that isn't super sensitive in the early stages. My staff member with the weak immune system asked for a PCR and got a rapid anyway bc supposedly its cheaper. So I had to make calls and of course I got the HNIC. He claims she can throw his name around and ask for a PCR and get it on demand bc she is front line. We will test that theory Saturday. Meanwhile dummy last week got 2 negative rapids---exposed folk and then finally got the positive. Health Dept. leadership here isn't existent under DeSantis.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Nah they need to go to Walgreens with me when I’m forced to get it... then I’ll feel confident! Lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> My dentist sells a bunch of $$$ stuff too.  But I decide where and when I get my supplements.  If you have a prescription for D from your doctor -- it is probably D2 not the best form....  Not sure why you are attempting to debunk the efficacy of D3. A lot of studies have come out in the past few months.  Many people of color are severely deficient and should know their number and take the necessary steps to fix that in a pandemic.


Did you read what I wrote or are you responding to what you think I’m saying? The reason I’m asking is you quoted me saying I buy Vitamins from Vitamin Shoppe which is a supplement store but inquire about whether I’m taking prescription medicine.   

From reading what I wrote it’s obvious that I’m not debunking the efficacy of vitamin D.  It’s also obvious that I’m saying put as much research into investigating the claims that support confirmation bias that are invested in raging against the machine.  If vitamin D puts money in someone’s pocket and they market conspiracy theories then they are doing the same thing as Trump and the prescription drugs he was calling out as miracle cures that we’re going to find out he’s invested in.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Did you read what I wrote or are you responding to what you think I’m saying? The reason I’m asking is you quoted me saying I buy Vitamins from Vitamin Shoppe which is a supplement store but inquire about whether I’m taking prescription medicine.
> 
> From reading what I wrote it’s obvious that I’m not debunking the efficacy of vitamin D.  It’s also obvious that I’m saying put as much research into investigating the claims that support confirmation bias that are invested in raging against the machine.  If vitamin D puts money in someone’s pocket and they market conspiracy theories then they are doing the same thing as Trump and the prescription drugs he was calling out as miracle cures that we’re going to find out he’s invested in.


You've just come into this thread and my thread in the Natural forum with negativity, IMO.  Functional medicine doctors are BETTER than the doctors I've dealt with.  So what if they sell supplements, it is a revenue stream for them which I am fine with. I choose wisely.


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> You've just come into this thread and my thread in the Natural forum with negativity, IMO.  Functional medicine doctors are BETTER than the doctors I've dealt with.  So what if they sell supplements, it is a revenue stream for them which I am fine with. I choose wisely.



Have you ever used Fullscript?  That’s the supplement supplier my functional medicine doctor uses.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

PatDM'T said:


> Brianna Keilar: After flaunting Covid-19 rules, these Democratic lawmakers need to look in the mirror


If these butt holes have a case of Thanksgiving Covid come down in their families they would have been the first ones talking about they don't know how they got it if they hadn't been busted in advance.   I'm over everybody right now.


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> Have you ever used Fullscript?  That’s the supplement supplier my functional medicine doctor uses.


LOL, yes, I have accounts with several practitioners I work with on Fullscript. It is one of the places I get supplements.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> You've just come into this thread and my thread in the Natural forum with negativity, IMO.  Functional medicine doctors are BETTER than the doctors I've dealt with.  So what if they sell supplements, it is a revenue stream for them which I am fine with. I choose wisely.


Vev, I am glad that whatever you are doing is working for you. 

Questioning is not negativity.  Questioning is not a moral or ethical position. Questioning is not personal.  I noticed that you didn't call it negativity when I question vaccines in this thread which I would guesstimate that you agree with being challenged.   As the kids say, keep the same energy, when I question the things you disagree with being challenged.  Most of all don't take it personal.  

Just to clear the air or for lack of a better word debunking - I don't follow anybody around the forum questioning them out of spite or sport.  I read a thread title, if it or the direction of the topic moves me to comment, I do so and move on.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Questioning is not negativity. Questioning is not a moral or ethical position.


The original post was from an functional MD (Medical Doctor) do you question Dr. Fauci?


----------



## qchelle

Transformer said:


> Took the COVID test last Friday.  The Maryland State Tests Results site  has  been down all week.  What do folks like us do?  DD was told that she can go back to work tomorrow.



I took a covid test at 6 flags (MD dept of health testing site) last Friday, too. Once I found out the portal to view results was down, I went elsewhere, to First Call Medical Center in Gambrills. The wait was about an hour and they do both *rapid tests and PCR tests. You get your rapid test results by the end of the same day. I got mine in about 3hrs, via an email and link to their portal. It was very straightforward. You get your PCR test results in 3-5 days.

*Rapid tests are supposedly less specific, produce more false positives/negatives, and are more accurate for symptomatic people with  high viral loads. 
PCR tests are more specific and more reliable, but take much longer to process.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Obama drank that nasty water in Flint too so he is on my permanent side eye list.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> The original post was from an functional MD (Medical Doctor) do you question Dr. Fauci?


Yes.  An example was when Fauci said don't wear masks then turned around and said do where masks.  I had questions. He had answers that passed the smell test.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yes.  An example was when Fauci said don't wear masks then turned around and said do where masks.  I had questions. He had answers that passed the smell test.


I’m glad what you are  doing is working for you.


----------



## Transformer

qchelle said:


> I took a covid test at 6 flags (MD dept of health testing site) last Friday, too. Once I found out the portal to view results was down, I went elsewhere, to First Call Medical Center in Gambrills. The wait was about an hour and they do both *rapid tests and PCR tests. You get your rapid test results by the end of the same day. I got mine in about 3hrs, via an email and link to their portal. It was very straightforward. You get your PCR test results in 3-5 days.
> 
> *Rapid tests are supposedly less specific, produce more false positives/negatives, and are more accurate for symptomatic people with  high viral loads.
> PCR tests are more specific and more reliable, but take much longer to process.



Glad there’s proof that I’m not an idiot and it was human error on me accessing the site.  I think we are going to go to First Call also.


----------



## qchelle

Transformer said:


> Glad there’s proof that I’m not an idiot and it was human error on me accessing the site.  I think we are going to go to First Call also.



I just checked again (ciandx portal) and it looks like they've fixed whatever the issue was. Try it now.


----------



## Transformer

qchelle said:


> I just checked again (ciandx portal) and it looks like they've fixed whatever the issue was. Try it now.


Hubby's information was available on the portal but mine is still not there.  The State called me yesterday and gave me my negative results.
Concerned though and might have to redo do the timeline.  Took the test 3 days after DD's testing positive.  Should be at least 5 days.  Also, they told DD that she will test positive for probably the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Viagra is about to make money!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Wow. Makes sense in that the virus damages blood vessels and organs.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> Viagra is about to make money!!!


Who makes viagra? Might be time to invest.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Black Ambrosia said:


> Who makes viagra? Might be time to invest.


I looked it up. It’s made by Pfizer. I’m guessing they’re already priced high based in the vaccine getting approved in multiple countries but I’m still looking into it.


----------



## vevster

I spoke to my cousin, the one who’s husband is in a vegetative state. It was eye opening. He was not healthy to begin with. He had hypertension and diabetes, on 7 medications to control (not cure) them. That is why covid had its way with him. There is a doctor on IG telling everyone to get their ‘health house’ in order to deal with this and any virus.


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> I spoke to my cousin, the one who’s husband is in a vegetative state. It was eye opening. He was not healthy to begin with. He had hypertension and diabetes, on 7 medications to control (not cure) them. That is why covid had its way with him. There is a doctor on IG telling everyone to get their ‘health house’ in order to deal with this and any virus.


Does anyone know where he contracted the virus?


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> Does anyone know where he contracted the virus?


He’s a doctor. Used to work in the ER.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Black Ambrosia said:


>



I bet negros will stay in the house now.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

And another one...


----------



## Transformer

vevster said:


> He’s a doctor. Used to work in the ER.



Wow.  My nephew is an ER Doctor also and also contracted the virus.  His wife is in "private" practice at a medical group and had to quarantine also.


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> Wow.  My nephew is an ER Doctor also and also contracted the virus.  His wife is in "private" practice at a medical group and had to quarantine also.


I hope they don’t have issues like my cousin in law does.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Praise be!!! Finally a way to maybe make these reckless men take this  seriously.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> Who makes viagra? Might be time to invest.


Pf-Pf-Pf-Pfizer!!!! But it’s been a generic now for years so investing wouldn’t make sense.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I spoke to my cousin, the one who’s husband is in a vegetative state. It was eye opening. He was not healthy to begin with. He had hypertension and diabetes, on 7 medications to control (not cure) them. That is why covid had its way with him. There is a doctor on IG telling everyone to get their ‘health house’ in order to deal with this and any virus.


I finally got the fam on a bunch of vitamins. My 2 YO can't chew or swallow the zinc I got for me, hubs and our 7 YO...so I'm looking for some liquid zinc I can just drop in her mouth that's safe. Tag me if you find anything safe for the kiddies. 
I thought of you when I realized I still had one human to cover...


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I finally got the fam on a bunch of vitamins. My 2 YO can't chew or swallow the zinc I got for me, hubs and our 7 YO...so I'm looking for some liquid zinc I can just drop in her mouth that's safe. Tag me if you find anything safe for the kiddies.
> I thought of you when I realized I still had one human to cover...


How about Zinc Berry?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> How about Zinc Berry?


This will work!
Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> My sister is a professor and one of her former students and her family 'have' to travel for every holiday. During the early days of the pandemic, they were still traveling about. This includes going to states that NYC required a self quarantine when you returned if you had visited the state.  One holiday they flew somewhere (I forgot which state) but then hurriedly drove back to NYC when it looked like Gov. Cuomo was going to place restrictions on travel (because the family didn't want to tell their respective jobs that they visited a restricted state)
> 
> In late October, early November,  three out of the four family members came down with COVID. Two had relatively mild cases ( which was lucky because one of them is a diabetic). The other member has the classic symptoms of COVID- extreme fatigue, raised temperature, loss of smell and taste and a rash.   They just cancelled a Thanksgiving trip to Boston . They still would have traveled to Boston if the other member didn't have a severe case. So instead of sitting at home continuing to recover from COVID, they were willing to travel to another state to spread their germs because their 'need' to travel outweighs their common sense.
> 
> You can take all the precautions in the world when traveling but all it takes is for one idiot not to have followed the rules before hand for you to get sick.


I have no words, ladies

I spoke to my sister over Thanksgiving (we had a Zoom Thanksgiving with my other sister and my brothers in laws). Would you believe this family went down to Atlantic City for a change of pace?!! The mother felt that a change of scenery would do the daughter good. The same daughter who is still fighting off the effects of COVID. The daughter who lost the use of her legs while walking on the boardwalk and had to be assisted back to the hotel room. I don't know what is wrong with these people. They traveled to another state knowing that one of their own was still fighting the virus. Oh but it's okay because she was cleared by the contact tracers in her town (who never asked her if she was still having problems but cleared her based on the number of days that she quarantined. ) So they possibly infected everyone they came in contact with.

She managed to get an appointment at the Mount Siani Center for Post Covid Care because she is adamant about seeing an infectious disease specialist. They think her regular doctor isn't doing much for her (there's a limit to what regular doctors can do because there really is no treatment for this virus as of yet). Her case is also complicated because she is on a variety of drugs due to various medical and psychological conditions- each one by themselves have side effects. One of the drugs interacted with the steroids the regular doctor gave her and her face swelled up. Her mother also wonders why they can't get the treatment that Trump got.........


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Let me keep my thoughts to myself on this one.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

vevster said:


> He’s a doctor. Used to work in the ER.


My cousin used to head up an ER, he's semi retired now. He ignored the call back for retired doctors at the beginning of this pandemic and is just keeping his head low, trying to avoid any callbacks from the hospital.


----------



## vevster

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> My cousin used to head up an ER, he's semi retired now. He ignored the call back for retired doctors at the beginning of this pandemic and is just keeping his head low, trying to avoid any callbacks from the hospital.


I don't blame him.  It is insane how this has been handled.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Just found out the father-in-law of an old friend just passed of covid. He'd been in the hospital for 3 weeks. Ironically I was worried about his son as he's an ER doctor. Thankfully he's fine.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I apologize if this is in poor taste but I appreciated the laugh.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Transformer

The below article is from Dr. Mercola’s site who is a known anti-vaxxer, so again apply your own level of skepticism, but I consider it  “food” for thought.​​Emergency COVID-19 Vaccines May Cause Massive Side Effects​STORY AT-A-GLANCE​
Early November 2020, Pfizer announced its vaccine is more than 90% effective. One week later, Moderna — which designed its vaccine candidate in just two days — boasted a 94.5% effectiveness rating
Clinical trial data leave out crucial information, such as the cycle threshold used for the PCR testing, whether “cases” had symptoms or not, and how long the vaccine lasts if protective
None of the COVID-19 trials for which we have data are designed to find out whether the vaccine reduces hospitalization rates or deaths. They only look at whether it reduces symptoms if you do get infected
The estimated number needed to vaccinate (NNTV) for Moderna’s vaccine is 167, meaning 167 people must receive the vaccine in order to prevent one case of COVID-19
The estimated NNTV for Pfizer’s vaccine candidate is 256
With COVID-19 vaccines on the precipice of mass distribution, news media are on fire as they talk about who will get the vaccine first and how it will be distributed. The one thing they aren’t discussing, however, is the definition of “effective” when it comes to these vaccines.
Early November 2020, Pfizer sent the stock market soaring1 when it announced its vaccine is more than 90% effective.2 One week later, Moderna — which designed its vaccine candidate in just two days3 — boasted a 94.5% effectiveness rating.4
However, if you read Pfizer’s and Moderna’s press releases and other clinical trial information, you’ll see that they have left out some really crucial information. For example:5

They don’t say how many cycles they used for the PCR tests they gave to count COVID-19 cases, which is crucial for determining the accuracy of those tests
They don’t say whether the “cases” had symptoms or not
They don’t mention anything about hospitalizations or deaths, meaning there is no indication it prevents either
There is no indication about how long the vaccine lasts if it truly is effective and protective. Some indications suggest you might need to take this vaccine every three to six months in order for it to be effective
Odds Ratios Can Be Misleading​In an article published by the Mises Institute, Dr. Gilbert Berdine, associate professor of medicine at Texas Tech University Health Sciences Center, writes:6


> _“The Pfizer study had 43,538 participants and was analyzed after 164 cases. So, roughly 150 out 21,750 participants (less than 0.7%) became PCR positive in the control group and about one-tenth that number in the vaccine group became PCR positive. _





> _The Moderna trial had 30,000 participants. There were 95 ‘cases’ in the 15,000 control participants (about 0.6%) and five ‘cases’ in the 15,000 vaccine participants (about one-twentieth of 0.6%). The ‘efficacy’ figures quoted in these announcements are odds ratios … _





> _When the risks of an event are small, odds ratios can be misleading about absolute risk. A more meaningful measure of efficacy would be the number [needed] to vaccinate to prevent one hospitalization or one death. Those numbers are not available. _





> _An estimate of the number [needed] to treat from the Moderna trial to prevent a single ‘case’ would be 15,000 vaccinations to prevent 90 ‘cases’ or 167 vaccinations per ‘case’ prevented, which does not sound nearly as good as 94.5% effective.” _


Pfizer’s Number Needed to Vaccinate = 256​In a letter to the editor, Dr. Allan Cunningham, a retired pediatrician in New York, also points out that Pfizer’s 90% effectiveness rating fails to tell the story in a way that people can understand, and goes on to estimate the number needed to vaccinate for Pfizer’s vaccine. He writes:7


> _“Specific data are not given but it is easy enough to approximate the numbers involved, based on the 94 cases in a trial that has enrolled about 40,000 subjects: 8 cases in a vaccine group of 20,000 and 86 cases in a placebo group of 20,000. _





> _This yields a COVID-19 attack rate of 0.0004 in the vaccine group and 0.0043 in the placebo group. Relative risk (RR) for vaccination = 0.093, which translates into a ‘vaccine effectiveness’ of 90.7% [100(1-0.093)]. This sounds impressive, but the absolute risk reduction for an individual is only about 0.4% (0.0043-0.0004=0.0039). _





> _The Number Needed to Vaccinate (NNTV) = 256 (1/0.0039), which means that to prevent just one COVID-19 case 256 individuals must get the vaccine; the other 255 individuals derive no benefit, but are subject to vaccine adverse effects, whatever they may be and whenever we learn about them.”_



Major Safety Questions Still Remain​Indeed, when it comes to safety, it’s important to realize that since only a few thousand verified healthy volunteers have been exposed to the actual vaccine, the real beta testers will be the masses of people who line up first to take the vaccines when they come to market.
In his article, Berdine stresses he has yet to find a medical colleague who is willing to be among the first to take the experimental vaccine. Most say they want to review the safety data after a year or so of use before they’ll consider getting it.
“These colleagues are concerned about possible autoimmune side effects that may not appear for months after vaccination,” Berdine writes. It’s worth noting that none of the trials currently underway include immunocompromised volunteers, so the effects of these vaccines on people with suppressed immune function is wholly unknown.
This is a significant problem, seeing how an estimated 14.7 million to 23.5 million Americans suffer from some form of autoimmune disease,8 and these people are also at increased risk for COVID-19 complications and death.
If the vaccine exacerbates autoimmune problems, the outcome could be devastating for an extraordinary number of people. The volunteers currently enrolled in trials are all healthier than the average American, yet side effects appear commonplace even among this “elite” group


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Ohio club cited for Covid violations after 500 people attend indoor Trey Songz concert​The hundreds of largely maskless patrons were observed sharing alcoholic beverages and making no attempts to maintain social distancing, the Ohio Investigative Unit said.






An Ohio bar was cited after 500 people attended a concert at the venue on Saturday.Courtesy Ohio Investigative Unit
SHARE THIS — 








Dec. 7, 2020, 6:50 PM EST
By Ali Gostanian
An Ohio nightclub was cited for violating Covid-19 health orders after hundreds of people attended an indoor Trey Songz concert at the venue on Saturday night.

Aftermath in Columbus received a citation for improper conduct and disorderly activities after the approximately 500 patrons were observed sharing alcoholic beverages and making no attempts to maintain social distancing, the Ohio Investigative Unit told NBC News in a statement.


The venue also had no physical barriers in place to encourage social distancing and most employees and patrons were not wearing masks, the statement continued.

“Basically, it was just a concert environment,” Ohio Investigative Unit enforcement commander Eric Wolf told NBC News affiliate WCMH. “If you had taken that event and put it in 2019, it would have been pretty much the same concert, same event that was taking place last night.”

The Ohio Investigative Unit said it referred the case to the Ohio Liquor Control Commission which is responsible for levying any potential penalties, such as fines and/or the suspension or revocation of venue’s liquor permits.

Photos and videos posted inside the nightclub show patrons, mostly maskless, near the stage as singer and rapper Trey Songz performed.

“This Saturday December 5th, Trey Songz Will be at the ALL NEW AFTERMATH!!! Doors open at 6pm,” the venue wrote on Instagram.

As of Monday, Ohio has reported more than 484,000 cases and more than 7,000 deaths from Covid-19.










						Ohio club cited for Covid violations after 500 people attend indoor Trey Songz concert
					

The hundreds of largely maskless patrons were observed sharing alcoholic beverages and making no attempts to maintain social distancing, the Ohio Investigative Unit said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## snoop

Here’s Why Vaccinated People Still Need to Wear a Mask​Source:  https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/08/health/covid-vaccine-mask.html
(Click for full article)

The new Covid-19 vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna seem to be remarkably good at preventing serious illness. But it’s unclear how well they will curb the spread of the coronavirus.

That’s because the Pfizer and Moderna trials tracked only how many vaccinated people became sick with Covid-19. That leaves open the possibility that some vaccinated people get infected without developing symptoms, and could then silently transmit the virus — especially if they come in close contact with others or stop wearing masks.

If vaccinated people are silent spreaders of the virus, they may keep it circulating in their communities, putting unvaccinated people at risk.


----------



## vevster

Y’all’s  savior has a message


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Evolving78

vevster said:


> Y’all’s  savior has a message





snoop said:


> Here’s Why Vaccinated People Still Need to Wear a Mask​Source:  https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/08/health/covid-vaccine-mask.html
> (Click for full article)
> 
> The new Covid-19 vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna seem to be remarkably good at preventing serious illness. But it’s unclear how well they will curb the spread of the coronavirus.
> 
> That’s because the Pfizer and Moderna trials tracked only how many vaccinated people became sick with Covid-19. That leaves open the possibility that some vaccinated people get infected without developing symptoms, and could then silently transmit the virus — especially if they come in close contact with others or stop wearing masks.
> 
> If vaccinated people are silent spreaders of the virus, they may keep it circulating in their communities, putting unvaccinated people at risk.


We are going to be socially distancing and wearing masks for a long time. Well at least I will.


----------



## SoniT

^^That's interesting about the radiators. My childhood home had those radiators.


----------



## vevster

What happened to the vaginologist?  The black girl that was at the forefront of the vaccine research.

Where is she?

Dr. Fauci said she helped develop the vaccine (I suspect Moderna).

Even if you had covid, Dr. Fauci recommends you take the vaccine anyway. Ayiibobo!


----------



## BonBon

This makes me exempt for the  time being. 

NHS told not to give Covid vaccine to those with history of allergic reactions​Two health service workers experienced symptoms after receiving Pfizer vaccine

Coronavirus – latest updates
See all our coronavirus coverage






 A Covid vaccination hub at Croydon University hospital in London. Photograph: Getty Images

Sarah Boseley Health editor
Wed 9 Dec 2020 13.01 GMT


2,570
People with a history of significant allergic reactions should not receive the Covid vaccine, the medicines regulator has said, after two NHS workers experienced symptoms on Wednesday.
Both of the NHS staff carry adrenaline autoinjectors, suggesting they have suffered reactions in the past. These kind of devices, of which the best-known brand is the EpiPen, administer a swift adrenaline boost to counter allergic reactions that occur when some people, for instance, eat nuts.

The patient information leaflet with the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine says it should not be given to people allergic to any substance in the vaccine.
“Signs of an allergic reaction may include itchy skin rash, shortness of breath and swelling of the face or tongue,” says the leaflet.
The identities of the NHS workers and hospitals where they were vaccinated have not been disclosed. NHS England confirmed the two incidents and said all trusts had now been advised not to give the jab to people with a history of allergic reaction.
T

Prof Stephen Powis, the national medical director for the NHS in England, said: “As is common with new vaccines, the MHRA [Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency] have advised on a precautionary basis that people with a significant history of allergic reactions do not receive this vaccination, after two people with a history of significant allergic reactions responded adversely yesterday. Both are recovering well.”
*The MHRA advice states: “Any person with a history of a significant allergic reaction to a vaccine, medicine or food (such as previous history of anaphylactoid reaction or those who have been advised to carry an adrenaline autoinjector) should not receive the Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine. Resuscitation facilities should be available at all times for all vaccinations. Vaccination should only be carried out in facilities where resuscitation measures are available.”*
The NHS workers are said to have developed symptoms of “anaphylactoid reaction” shortly after receiving the vaccine, and both have recovered after treatment.
Peter Openshaw, professor of experimental medicine at Imperial College London, said: “As with all food and medications, there is a very small chance of an allergic reaction to any vaccine. However, it is important that we put this risk in perspective. The occurrence of any allergic reaction was one of the factors monitored in the phase 3 clinical trial of this Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine, the detailed data from which was released yesterday. In this, they reported a very small number of allergic reactions in both the vaccine and placebo groups (0.63% and 0.51%).
“Similar to the rollout of all new vaccines and medications, this new Covid-19 vaccine is being monitored closely by the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency. They will now investigate these cases in more detail to understand if the allergic reactions were linked to the vaccine or were incidental. The fact that we know so soon about these two allergic reactions and that the regulator has acted on this to issue precautionary advice shows that this monitoring system is working well.”
Stephen Evans, professor of pharmacoepidemiology at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, said: “Allergic reaction occurs with quite a number of vaccines, and perhaps even more frequently with drugs. So it is not unexpected.
“The Pfizer data showed that about 0.6% of people had some form of allergic reaction in the trial on the vaccine, but about 0.5% on placebo. So there was a genuine excess of allergic reaction but this was small and the true rate is not known, and there is a lot of uncertainty around that estimate.
“The only thing that is contraindicated with this vaccine (meaning you mustn’t have it) is hypersensitivity to the vaccine or any of the excipients (other things in the vaccine), but some people won’t know if they have hypersensitivity to some constituents of the vaccine.
“What would be wise, as the MHRA have already advised, would be for anyone who has known severe allergic reaction such that they need to carry an EpiPen, to delay having a vaccination until the reason for the allergic reaction has been clarified.”
Pfizer UK said it had been advised by MHRA of the two yellow card reports. “As a precautionary measure, the MHRA has issued temporary guidance to the NHS while it conducts an investigation in order to fully understand each case and its causes. Pfizer and BioNTech are supporting the MHRA in the investigation,” it said.
“In the pivotal phase 3 clinical trial, this vaccine was generally well tolerated with no serious safety concerns reported by the independent data monitoring committee. The trial has enrolled over 44,000 participants to date, over 42,000 of whom have received a second vaccination.”


----------



## Evolving78

BonBon said:


> This makes me exempt for the  time being.
> 
> NHS told not to give Covid vaccine to those with history of allergic reactions​Two health service workers experienced symptoms after receiving Pfizer vaccine
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Covid vaccination hub at Croydon University hospital in London. Photograph: Getty Images
> 
> Sarah Boseley Health editor
> Wed 9 Dec 2020 13.01 GMT
> 
> 
> 2,570
> People with a history of significant allergic reactions should not receive the Covid vaccine, the medicines regulator has said, after two NHS workers experienced symptoms on Wednesday.
> Both of the NHS staff carry adrenaline autoinjectors, suggesting they have suffered reactions in the past. These kind of devices, of which the best-known brand is the EpiPen, administer a swift adrenaline boost to counter allergic reactions that occur when some people, for instance, eat nuts.
> 
> The patient information leaflet with the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine says it should not be given to people allergic to any substance in the vaccine.
> “Signs of an allergic reaction may include itchy skin rash, shortness of breath and swelling of the face or tongue,” says the leaflet.
> The identities of the NHS workers and hospitals where they were vaccinated have not been disclosed. NHS England confirmed the two incidents and said all trusts had now been advised not to give the jab to people with a history of allergic reaction.
> T
> Prof Stephen Powis, the national medical director for the NHS in England, said: “As is common with new vaccines, the MHRA [Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency] have advised on a precautionary basis that people with a significant history of allergic reactions do not receive this vaccination, after two people with a history of significant allergic reactions responded adversely yesterday. Both are recovering well.”
> *The MHRA advice states: “Any person with a history of a significant allergic reaction to a vaccine, medicine or food (such as previous history of anaphylactoid reaction or those who have been advised to carry an adrenaline autoinjector) should not receive the Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine. Resuscitation facilities should be available at all times for all vaccinations. Vaccination should only be carried out in facilities where resuscitation measures are available.”*
> The NHS workers are said to have developed symptoms of “anaphylactoid reaction” shortly after receiving the vaccine, and both have recovered after treatment.
> Peter Openshaw, professor of experimental medicine at Imperial College London, said: “As with all food and medications, there is a very small chance of an allergic reaction to any vaccine. However, it is important that we put this risk in perspective. The occurrence of any allergic reaction was one of the factors monitored in the phase 3 clinical trial of this Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine, the detailed data from which was released yesterday. In this, they reported a very small number of allergic reactions in both the vaccine and placebo groups (0.63% and 0.51%).
> “Similar to the rollout of all new vaccines and medications, this new Covid-19 vaccine is being monitored closely by the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency. They will now investigate these cases in more detail to understand if the allergic reactions were linked to the vaccine or were incidental. The fact that we know so soon about these two allergic reactions and that the regulator has acted on this to issue precautionary advice shows that this monitoring system is working well.”
> Stephen Evans, professor of pharmacoepidemiology at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, said: “Allergic reaction occurs with quite a number of vaccines, and perhaps even more frequently with drugs. So it is not unexpected.
> “The Pfizer data showed that about 0.6% of people had some form of allergic reaction in the trial on the vaccine, but about 0.5% on placebo. So there was a genuine excess of allergic reaction but this was small and the true rate is not known, and there is a lot of uncertainty around that estimate.
> “The only thing that is contraindicated with this vaccine (meaning you mustn’t have it) is hypersensitivity to the vaccine or any of the excipients (other things in the vaccine), but some people won’t know if they have hypersensitivity to some constituents of the vaccine.
> “What would be wise, as the MHRA have already advised, would be for anyone who has known severe allergic reaction such that they need to carry an EpiPen, to delay having a vaccination until the reason for the allergic reaction has been clarified.”
> Pfizer UK said it had been advised by MHRA of the two yellow card reports. “As a precautionary measure, the MHRA has issued temporary guidance to the NHS while it conducts an investigation in order to fully understand each case and its causes. Pfizer and BioNTech are supporting the MHRA in the investigation,” it said.
> “In the pivotal phase 3 clinical trial, this vaccine was generally well tolerated with no serious safety concerns reported by the independent data monitoring committee. The trial has enrolled over 44,000 participants to date, over 42,000 of whom have received a second vaccination.”


Oh I’m allergic to tree nuts.


----------



## vevster

The lawyer sitting next to Giuliani when he  farted caught covid.  Dysentery is one of the symptoms. How gross.


----------



## Ganjababy

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ganjababy said:


> How is everyone doing?


I’m tired. This isn’t as mentally exhausting as the election but it’s still taxing long term. I’m thankful for the friends and family who remain in good health.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

BonBon said:


> This makes me exempt for the  time being.
> 
> NHS told not to give Covid vaccine to those with history of allergic reactions​Two health service workers experienced symptoms after receiving Pfizer vaccine
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Covid vaccination hub at Croydon University hospital in London. Photograph: Getty Images
> 
> Sarah Boseley Health editor
> Wed 9 Dec 2020 13.01 GMT
> 
> 
> 2,570
> People with a history of significant allergic reactions should not receive the Covid vaccine, the medicines regulator has said, after two NHS workers experienced symptoms on Wednesday.
> Both of the NHS staff carry adrenaline autoinjectors, suggesting they have suffered reactions in the past. These kind of devices, of which the best-known brand is the EpiPen, administer a swift adrenaline boost to counter allergic reactions that occur when some people, for instance, eat nuts.
> 
> The patient information leaflet with the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine says it should not be given to people allergic to any substance in the vaccine.
> “Signs of an allergic reaction may include itchy skin rash, shortness of breath and swelling of the face or tongue,” says the leaflet.
> The identities of the NHS workers and hospitals where they were vaccinated have not been disclosed. NHS England confirmed the two incidents and said all trusts had now been advised not to give the jab to people with a history of allergic reaction.
> T
> Prof Stephen Powis, the national medical director for the NHS in England, said: “As is common with new vaccines, the MHRA [Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency] have advised on a precautionary basis that people with a significant history of allergic reactions do not receive this vaccination, after two people with a history of significant allergic reactions responded adversely yesterday. Both are recovering well.”
> *The MHRA advice states: “Any person with a history of a significant allergic reaction to a vaccine, medicine or food (such as previous history of anaphylactoid reaction or those who have been advised to carry an adrenaline autoinjector) should not receive the Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine. Resuscitation facilities should be available at all times for all vaccinations. Vaccination should only be carried out in facilities where resuscitation measures are available.”*
> The NHS workers are said to have developed symptoms of “anaphylactoid reaction” shortly after receiving the vaccine, and both have recovered after treatment.
> Peter Openshaw, professor of experimental medicine at Imperial College London, said: “As with all food and medications, there is a very small chance of an allergic reaction to any vaccine. However, it is important that we put this risk in perspective. The occurrence of any allergic reaction was one of the factors monitored in the phase 3 clinical trial of this Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine, the detailed data from which was released yesterday. In this, they reported a very small number of allergic reactions in both the vaccine and placebo groups (0.63% and 0.51%).
> “Similar to the rollout of all new vaccines and medications, this new Covid-19 vaccine is being monitored closely by the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency. They will now investigate these cases in more detail to understand if the allergic reactions were linked to the vaccine or were incidental. The fact that we know so soon about these two allergic reactions and that the regulator has acted on this to issue precautionary advice shows that this monitoring system is working well.”
> Stephen Evans, professor of pharmacoepidemiology at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, said: “Allergic reaction occurs with quite a number of vaccines, and perhaps even more frequently with drugs. So it is not unexpected.
> “The Pfizer data showed that about 0.6% of people had some form of allergic reaction in the trial on the vaccine, but about 0.5% on placebo. So there was a genuine excess of allergic reaction but this was small and the true rate is not known, and there is a lot of uncertainty around that estimate.
> “The only thing that is contraindicated with this vaccine (meaning you mustn’t have it) is hypersensitivity to the vaccine or any of the excipients (other things in the vaccine), but some people won’t know if they have hypersensitivity to some constituents of the vaccine.
> “What would be wise, as the MHRA have already advised, would be for anyone who has known severe allergic reaction such that they need to carry an EpiPen, to delay having a vaccination until the reason for the allergic reaction has been clarified.”
> Pfizer UK said it had been advised by MHRA of the two yellow card reports. “As a precautionary measure, the MHRA has issued temporary guidance to the NHS while it conducts an investigation in order to fully understand each case and its causes. Pfizer and BioNTech are supporting the MHRA in the investigation,” it said.
> “In the pivotal phase 3 clinical trial, this vaccine was generally well tolerated with no serious safety concerns reported by the independent data monitoring committee. The trial has enrolled over 44,000 participants to date, over 42,000 of whom have received a second vaccination.”



So are they going to tell us what is in this vaccine that people are reacting to? There are differences in what people might be allergic to - an allergy to silver is not the same as an allergy to wheat.

That being said, I am allergic to several things so I'll just wait on this vaccine.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

That the connection between radiators and the 1918 flu didn't immediately become a story when NY was getting it's  handed to it early on in the pandemic shows that people barely know the history of the places they live let alone overall U.S. history.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BonBon said:


> This makes me exempt for the  time being.
> 
> NHS told not to give Covid vaccine to those with history of allergic reactions​Two health service workers experienced symptoms after receiving Pfizer vaccine
> 
> Coronavirus – latest updates
> See all our coronavirus coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Covid vaccination hub at Croydon University hospital in London. Photograph: Getty Images
> 
> Sarah Boseley Health editor
> Wed 9 Dec 2020 13.01 GMT
> 
> 
> 2,570
> People with a history of significant allergic reactions should not receive the Covid vaccine, the medicines regulator has said, after two NHS workers experienced symptoms on Wednesday.
> Both of the NHS staff carry adrenaline autoinjectors, suggesting they have suffered reactions in the past. These kind of devices, of which the best-known brand is the EpiPen, administer a swift adrenaline boost to counter allergic reactions that occur when some people, for instance, eat nuts.
> 
> The patient information leaflet with the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine says it should not be given to people allergic to any substance in the vaccine.
> “Signs of an allergic reaction may include itchy skin rash, shortness of breath and swelling of the face or tongue,” says the leaflet.
> The identities of the NHS workers and hospitals where they were vaccinated have not been disclosed. NHS England confirmed the two incidents and said all trusts had now been advised not to give the jab to people with a history of allergic reaction.
> T
> Prof Stephen Powis, the national medical director for the NHS in England, said: “As is common with new vaccines, the MHRA [Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency] have advised on a precautionary basis that people with a significant history of allergic reactions do not receive this vaccination, after two people with a history of significant allergic reactions responded adversely yesterday. Both are recovering well.”
> *The MHRA advice states: “Any person with a history of a significant allergic reaction to a vaccine, medicine or food (such as previous history of anaphylactoid reaction or those who have been advised to carry an adrenaline autoinjector) should not receive the Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine. Resuscitation facilities should be available at all times for all vaccinations. Vaccination should only be carried out in facilities where resuscitation measures are available.”*
> The NHS workers are said to have developed symptoms of “anaphylactoid reaction” shortly after receiving the vaccine, and both have recovered after treatment.
> Peter Openshaw, professor of experimental medicine at Imperial College London, said: “As with all food and medications, there is a very small chance of an allergic reaction to any vaccine. However, it is important that we put this risk in perspective. The occurrence of any allergic reaction was one of the factors monitored in the phase 3 clinical trial of this Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine, the detailed data from which was released yesterday. In this, they reported a very small number of allergic reactions in both the vaccine and placebo groups (0.63% and 0.51%).
> “Similar to the rollout of all new vaccines and medications, this new Covid-19 vaccine is being monitored closely by the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency. They will now investigate these cases in more detail to understand if the allergic reactions were linked to the vaccine or were incidental. The fact that we know so soon about these two allergic reactions and that the regulator has acted on this to issue precautionary advice shows that this monitoring system is working well.”
> Stephen Evans, professor of pharmacoepidemiology at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, said: “Allergic reaction occurs with quite a number of vaccines, and perhaps even more frequently with drugs. So it is not unexpected.
> “The Pfizer data showed that about 0.6% of people had some form of allergic reaction in the trial on the vaccine, but about 0.5% on placebo. So there was a genuine excess of allergic reaction but this was small and the true rate is not known, and there is a lot of uncertainty around that estimate.
> “The only thing that is contraindicated with this vaccine (meaning you mustn’t have it) is hypersensitivity to the vaccine or any of the excipients (other things in the vaccine), but some people won’t know if they have hypersensitivity to some constituents of the vaccine.
> “What would be wise, as the MHRA have already advised, would be for anyone who has known severe allergic reaction such that they need to carry an EpiPen, to delay having a vaccination until the reason for the allergic reaction has been clarified.”
> Pfizer UK said it had been advised by MHRA of the two yellow card reports. “As a precautionary measure, the MHRA has issued temporary guidance to the NHS while it conducts an investigation in order to fully understand each case and its causes. Pfizer and BioNTech are supporting the MHRA in the investigation,” it said.
> “In the pivotal phase 3 clinical trial, this vaccine was generally well tolerated with no serious safety concerns reported by the independent data monitoring committee. The trial has enrolled over 44,000 participants to date, over 42,000 of whom have received a second vaccination.”


And this is why I want lots of people to take this before I do.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Post Thanksgiving Covid-19 positives are surfacing in my family right now. My household isn't hit but our family is. I was hoping that I was overreacting with how stringent and unyielding I have been this year...I wasn't. Covid continues to suck.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Maracujá

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/how-women-are-disproportionately-carrying-the-cost-of-covid​


----------



## B_Phlyy

Ganjababy said:


> How is everyone doing?


Whatever is past full exhaustion. I put in a request to take time off early today so I can go home and take a real nap. 



Crackers Phinn said:


> View attachment 466113



As a candle connoisseur, I can say that Yankee Candle candles really don't have a lot a smell to them, especially when lit. So the customers could very well have COVID but in this case, more than likely its just that the candles suck.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


>



Oh so he’s just like the rest of us wheezy breezy asthmatics now; just use your inhaler before you eat something cold and you’ll be straight bruh. Ginger tea helps too. *sings* “Nooooow you know- this is what it feels like. THIS IS WHAT IT FEELS LIKE!!!!”- NIN


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The black woman Dr. Fauci  is talking about is amazing. Dr. Kizzy has worked hard and I'm glad black folk are at the table. a Nigerian American man is also heading the project.

On the other hand: Black people with means will do way better than black people who are poor, uninsured or underinsured, and have to work menial front line jobs to keep food in their and their children's mouths and keep shelter to stay off the street. They can avoid vaccines and be okay.............The poor ones will listen to black people with means and insurance and access who can afford to not have ANY vaccine defense to COVID. Who, if stricken by COVID-19, will be able to get themselves care and treatment and can take paid sick leave and pay co-pays if they become ill. The poor black folk who can't afford zinc, multivitamins, herbs, equipment, specialized PPE will continue to die at the highest levels because they are following advice of black folk with means. They will continue to delay treatment even with horrible symptoms and be more likely to get steroids or medical help too late or pass in their homes. Then people spin practical Public Health efforts as something dubious and ill-intent. But the white are taking the same vaccine. There is no black batch and white batch. 

We can ridicule those who are okay with the vaccine. We should continue to question for the purpose of ensuring the highest quality......but for some, a small defense with a vaccine will make the difference between a long hospitalization or just as bad, a long-haulers condition to where they may be too sick to return to work, and thrown into deeper poverty. THEY don't have IG platforms and social media to assert their feelings. They go unnoticed and unheard from. But they are out there. The pink toes gonna line up in droves to get what these black scientists wrought...and survive the more for it because they'll continue their health regimens. It is what it is.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>


It is really sad how we got here.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> Whatever is past full exhaustion. I put in a request to take time off early today so I can go home and take a real nap.
> 
> 
> 
> As a candle connoisseur, I can say that Yankee Candle candles really don't have a lot a smell to them, especially when lit. So the customers could very well have COVID but in this case, more than likely its just that the candles suck.


They do. Yankee has been off for years. I hit BBW every Candle Day event.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> It is really sad how we got here.


I hate these comparisons to other countries. The fact that the policies and leadership are poor make things worse. These countries have better health care systems point blank period. Some of these countries have lower GDPs than we do. We can't even compare bc our health care system is BROKEN. The system could NEVER have handled a Pandemic. Even the flu season deaths are way preventable. We have allowed leaders with FREE government insurance tell us we don't deserve government insurance. Its Ludicrous! Most people wait until they are at deaths door for basic stuff like a cold/flu/strep virus, open wounds like diabetic wounds, so its no wonder the poor are dying at the highest levels. The failure here started in the 80s. This was a long time disaster in the making, and no one is learning their lesson.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ganjababy said:


> How is everyone doing?


Surviving...Trying to keep my head low and manifest positivity.
I feel blessed. Its truly chaotic here.


----------



## Everything Zen

@naturalgyrl5199 you preaching today sis


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Oh so he’s just like the rest of us wheezy breezy asthmatics now; just use your inhaler before you eat something cold and you’ll be straight bruh. Ginger tea helps too. *sings* “Nooooow you know- this is what it feels like. THIS IS WHAT IT FEELS LIKE!!!!”- NIN


This is random but I was just reading a book by a doctor in Spain who’s successfully treating asthma with nebulized glutathione and colloidal silver. Not sure if you’re open to alternative treatments but I thought it was really interesting.

We can breathe again: The Discovery of a natural therapy for asthma


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The black woman Dr. Fauci  is talking about is amazing. Dr. Kizzy has worked hard and I'm glad black folk are at the table. a Nigerian American man is also heading the project.
> 
> On the other hand: Black people with means will do way better than black people who are poor, uninsured or underinsured, and have to work menial front line jobs to keep food in their and their children's mouths and keep shelter to stay off the street. They can avoid vaccines and be okay.............The poor ones will listen to black people with means and insurance and access who can afford to not have ANY vaccine defense to COVID. Who, if stricken by COVID-19, will be able to get themselves care and treatment and can take paid sick leave and pay co-pays if they become ill. The poor black folk who can't afford zinc, multivitamins, herbs, equipment, specialized PPE will continue to die at the highest levels because they are following advice of black folk with means. They will continue to delay treatment even with horrible symptoms and be more likely to get steroids or medical help too late or pass in their homes. Then people spin practical Public Health efforts as something dubious and ill-intent. But the white are taking the same vaccine. There is no black batch and white batch.
> 
> We can ridicule those who are okay with the vaccine. We should continue to question for the purpose of ensuring the highest quality......but for some, a small defense with a vaccine will make the difference between a long hospitalization or just as bad, a long-haulers condition to where they may be too sick to return to work, and thrown into deeper poverty. THEY don't have IG platforms and social media to assert their feelings. They go unnoticed and unheard from. But they are out there. The pink toes gonna line up in droves to get what these black scientists wrought...and survive the more for it because they'll continue their health regimens. It is what it is.


Even though I still ain't go be at the front of the vaccine line  I agree with this.  I can afford to wait and see, not everybody has that option.  People should do what keeps them safest.   

The only thing that I see differently is that people always want to believe that there's one external force that's going to solve the entire problem so they won't have to do anything.   People getting the vaccine are still supposed to do the things that people who don't get the vaccine are supposed to do.  Wear a mask, social distance, wash your hands, stay at home or away from people outside your household as much as possible.   There is a significant amount of the population who think they are going to get the vaccine and then it's back to 2019 mask free life for them.  1. They can still pass on the virus and 2. Nobody including Dr Fauci who I can somehow manage to trust without worshipping has said they don't know how long immunity lasts.  Somebody can get their shot, get too comfortable in these Covid streets and end up got.   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
While I'm always on one about the sheer level of stupid and lazy in the world, I got notice today that an employee who got Covid early this year just tested positive again.   This person had ONE job - not to get Covid again.  What they do? Got Covid again.  Why? Because they truly believed that they were immune since they had it already despite being told repeatedly BY ME that's not how any of this works.   But that is the one dimensional thinking that is the reason the rest of us got to walk around looking like we're wearing panty liners on our faces.


----------



## lavaflow99

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The black woman Dr. Fauci  is talking about is amazing. Dr. Kizzy has worked hard and I'm glad black folk are at the table. a Nigerian American man is also heading the project.
> 
> On the other hand: Black people with means will do way better than black people who are poor, uninsured or underinsured, and have to work menial front line jobs to keep food in their and their children's mouths and keep shelter to stay off the street. They can avoid vaccines and be okay.............The poor ones will listen to black people with means and insurance and access who can afford to not have ANY vaccine defense to COVID. Who, if stricken by COVID-19, will be able to get themselves care and treatment and can take paid sick leave and pay co-pays if they become ill. The poor black folk who can't afford zinc, multivitamins, herbs, equipment, specialized PPE will continue to die at the highest levels because they are following advice of black folk with means. They will continue to delay treatment even with horrible symptoms and be more likely to get steroids or medical help too late or pass in their homes. Then people spin practical Public Health efforts as something dubious and ill-intent. But the white are taking the same vaccine. There is no black batch and white batch.
> 
> We can ridicule those who are okay with the vaccine. We should continue to question for the purpose of ensuring the highest quality......but for some, a small defense with a vaccine will make the difference between a long hospitalization or just as bad, a long-haulers condition to where they may be too sick to return to work, and thrown into deeper poverty. THEY don't have IG platforms and social media to assert their feelings. They go unnoticed and unheard from. But they are out there. The pink toes gonna line up in droves to get what these black scientists wrought...and survive the more for it because they'll continue their health regimens. It is what it is.








You stay preaching @naturalgyrl5199!!

Thank you for saying what many of us can't say as eloquently.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This is interesting. It estimates how many people are ahead of you in line for the vaccine by creating a basic risk profile based on your age, whether you're a first responder, and whether you have a health condition that puts you at a higher risk with covid-19. According to this there are 23 million people ahead of me nationwide, almost 674k people ahead of me in Michigan, and 140k+ ahead of me in my county.

It's only 4 questions and doesn't ask for any identifying info. Also, this is just an estimate. Could be better or worse.


----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


>



This made me wonder how Italy was/is handling the pandemic, since they were one of the first to be badly hit.  It appears that they're still having a rough time of it.  From October, their cases have skyrocketed.

Link: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/italy/

Despite this, men everywhere need a lil break from their wives 

*An Italian man stepped outside to cool off after quarrelling with his wife - and ended up walking 450km (280 miles).*
_Italians have nicknamed him "Forrest Gump" on social media, after the slow-witted hero of a 1994 movie, played by Tom Hanks, who runs thousands of miles across the United States. 

Police stopped the Italian's epic walk at 2am in Fano on the Adriatic coast, a week after he left Como in the north.  The man, 48, got a €400 (£362; $485) police fine for breaching the curfew.  The story was first reported by the Bologna-based newspaper Il Resto del Carlino but quickly went viral in Italian media.  Some comments on social media presented the man as heroic and criticised the fine. One said he should have been rewarded - not fined - and given a new pair of shoes. Another praised him for walking off to cool his anger, rather than resorting to violence.

The man told police "I came here on foot, I didn't use any transport". He said "along the way I met people who offered me food and drink". "I'm OK, just a bit tired," he said, having averaged 60km daily.  Police found him wandering aimlessly and cold at night on a coastal highway.
After checking his ID in their database they found that his wife had reported him missing, so they contacted her and she travelled to Fano to collect him.

The Italian reports did not say how she reacted upon learning that he had picked up a €400 fine._

Link: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-55224031


----------



## Maracujá

awhyley said:


> This made me wonder how Italy was/is handling the pandemic, since they were one of the first to be badly hit.  It appears that they're still having a rough time of it.  From October, their cases have skyrocketed.
> 
> Link: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/italy/
> 
> Despite this, men everywhere need a lil break from their wives
> 
> *An Italian man stepped outside to cool off after quarrelling with his wife - and ended up walking 450km (280 miles).*
> _Italians have nicknamed him "Forrest Gump" on social media, after the slow-witted hero of a 1994 movie, played by Tom Hanks, who runs thousands of miles across the United States.
> 
> Police stopped the Italian's epic walk at 2am in Fano on the Adriatic coast, a week after he left Como in the north.  The man, 48, got a €400 (£362; $485) police fine for breaching the curfew.  The story was first reported by the Bologna-based newspaper Il Resto del Carlino but quickly went viral in Italian media.  Some comments on social media presented the man as heroic and criticised the fine. One said he should have been rewarded - not fined - and given a new pair of shoes. Another praised him for walking off to cool his anger, rather than resorting to violence.
> 
> The man told police "I came here on foot, I didn't use any transport". He said "along the way I met people who offered me food and drink". "I'm OK, just a bit tired," he said, having averaged 60km daily.  Police found him wandering aimlessly and cold at night on a coastal highway.
> After checking his ID in their database they found that his wife had reported him missing, so they contacted her and she travelled to Fano to collect him.
> 
> The Italian reports did not say how she reacted upon learning that he had picked up a €400 fine._
> 
> Link: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-55224031



Perfect! People are doing sports again and trying to work things out with their wives


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> @naturalgyrl5199 you preaching today sis


Thanks.
But I'ma sit down. I'm tired.
We still fighting ppl who swear masks are the debil, and being forced to wear one is the gUbeRment being selfish......a whole HS in my state closed cause 10 kids tested positive, and rather than the other 200 simply quarantining for 3 days waiting for their tests, what do you think their parents did? Sent them to school before the tests return. Now 1/3 of the school has to quarantine due to the spread....so they just shut it on down.
Reminder: I'm in FL.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Even though I still ain't go be at the front of the vaccine line  I agree with this.  I can afford to wait and see, not everybody has that option.  People should do what keeps them safest.
> 
> The only thing that I see differently is that people always want to believe that there's one external force that's going to solve the entire problem so they won't have to do anything.   People getting the vaccine are still supposed to do the things that people who don't get the vaccine are supposed to do.  Wear a mask, social distance, wash your hands, stay at home or away from people outside your household as much as possible.   *There is a significant amount of the population who think they are going to get the vaccine and then it's back to 2019 mask free life for them.  1. They can still pass on the virus and 2. Nobody including Dr Fauci who I can somehow manage to trust without worshipping has said they don't know how long immunity lasts.  Somebody can get their shot, get too comfortable in these Covid streets and end up got.  *
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> While I'm always on one about the sheer level of stupid and lazy in the world, I got notice today that an employee who got Covid early this year just tested positive again.   This person had ONE job - not to get Covid again.  What they do? *Got Covid again*.  Why? *Because they truly believed that they were immune since they had it already despite being told repeatedly BY ME that's not how any of this works*.   But that is the one dimensional thinking that is the reason the rest of us got to walk around looking like we're wearing panty liners on our faces.


Oh for sure. People vaccinated for the flu STILL get the flu in the same season (hello---I'm people!)....and I'm really weary that folk will be extra extra careless cause the dumpsterfireinchief suggests that once you're vaccinated, you're good. I just told my sister not one hour ago--not to expect my family to be traveling much next year and she couldn't understand why. I said cause per Pandemic 101-- this thing got another year of shenanigans before things truly settle down. She literally can't understand...not that she ain't got a couple of degrees herself. But I told her, we are in this for the long haul.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

They never had HIV but I guess the false positives created enough distrust (mistrust?) for these plans to be scrapped.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> They never had HIV but I guess the false positives created enough distrust (mistrust?) for these plans to be scrapped.


Ya'll don't understand.  If I tested positive for HIV in my annual exam, my husband would be dead and I'd be sitting next to his lifeless body talking about
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just to find out it was a fake positive from a vaccine?   

LORDT

This is why I need to be person 50 million a few years deep getting vaccinated.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ya'll don't understand.  If I tested positive for HIV in my annual exam, my husband would be dead and I'd be sitting next to his lifeless body talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to find out it was a fake positive from a vaccine?
> 
> LORDT
> 
> This is why I need to be person 50 million a few years deep getting vaccinated.


I’m never gonna say a positive HIV test is ok but if they tell you beforehand then nobody should be murked. IJS.

Maybe the bigger issue is the uncertainty it creates with HIV testing. How do you convince someone who tests positive for HIV after getting the vaccine that their result is real and not a false positive? I’m sure there’s an easy way to tell but people can be reckless when it suits them and will pick and choose what they believe.


----------



## dancinstallion

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ya'll don't understand.  If I tested positive for HIV in my annual exam, my husband would be dead and I'd be sitting next to his lifeless body talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to find out it was a fake positive from a vaccine?
> 
> LORDT
> 
> This is why I need to be person 50 million a few years deep getting vaccinated.



4 real!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m never gonna say a positive HIV test is ok but if they tell you beforehand then nobody should be murked. IJS.
> 
> Maybe the bigger issue is the uncertainty it creates with HIV testing. How do you convince someone who tests positive for HIV after getting the vaccine that their result is real and not a false positive? I’m sure there’s an easy way to tell but people can be reckless when it suits them and will pick and choose what they believe.


So stay celibate, single and wear a mask for the rest of my years! Got it! Lol


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m never gonna say a positive HIV test is ok but if they tell you beforehand then nobody should be murked. IJS.
> 
> Maybe the bigger issue is the uncertainty it creates with HIV testing. *How do you convince someone who tests positive for HIV after getting the vaccine that their result is real and not a false positive? *I’m sure there’s an easy way to tell but people can be reckless when it suits them and will pick and choose what they believe.


This is actually pretty easy.  It sounds like the vaccine they used includes a small part of HIV to deliver the coronavirus sequences.  Some people developed antibodies to this small part of HIV and tested positive on an antibody test.  The next test they would do is a PCR test to look for specific HIV genetic sequences.  Those tests take longer, but are much more conclusive.  The same as what we are seeing with the rapid coronavirus tests.  The rapid tests are usually antibody tests and positives may go on for a PCR test. 

Years ago we used to do the same thing here in the US.  HIV tests were antibody tests and if a positive was found, it was confirmed by PCR.


----------



## Evolving78

ThursdayGirl said:


> This is actually pretty easy.  It sounds like the vaccine they used includes a small part of HIV to deliver the coronavirus sequences.  Some people developed antibodies to this small part of HIV and tested positive on an antibody test.  The next test they would do is a PCR test to look for specific HIV genetic sequences.  Those tests take longer, but are much more conclusive.  The same as what we are seeing with the rapid coronavirus tests.  The rapid tests are usually antibody tests and positives may go on for a PCR test.
> 
> Years ago we used to do the same thing here in the US.  HIV tests were antibody tests and if a positive was found, it was confirmed by PCR.


All of what you are saying makes perfect sense and with scientific evidence to back it up, but many would not be able to comprehend that.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Very true, but that is why conversations are so important.  We all probably have people in our circles who are not as informed, and now is the time to help each other to understand.

This information definitely complicated things, but there would be a lot of people wondering why the vaccine program was stopped abruptly and the suspicions/rumors that would result might be more harmful in the long run. It’s better for everyone to know what‘s up and have the opportunity to ask questions.

When people get their HIV results nowadays, who gives it to them?   I had a test many many years ago and the nurse explained the whole process of how the test worked and what to expect.  Maybe they will add information about the vaccine to that spiel and that will help people understand.  Now that I think about it, this may have been discovered because the standard protocol is to do a PCR tests to confirm positive HIV tests.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m never gonna say a positive HIV test is ok but if they tell you beforehand then nobody should be murked. IJS.
> 
> Maybe the bigger issue is the uncertainty it creates with HIV testing. How do you convince someone who tests positive for HIV after getting the vaccine that their result is real and not a false positive? *I’m sure there’s an easy way to tell but people can be reckless when it suits them and will pick and choose what they believe.*


This would be my concern also.  You can tell people, but they may choose not to listen.  I guess the same could happen even without this snafu from the vaccine though.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

I‘m gonna just drop this here. I listen to Vincent Racniello‘s podcast „This week in Virology“ weekly.  He is a virologist at Columbia and he and some colleagues get together to talk about issues related to microbiology.  Sometimes the interviews are kinda dry, but he did and interview with *Kizzmekia Corbett „Dr. Kizzy“ back in October, if you’re curious:  TWIV: Kizzmekia Corbett.*


----------



## vevster

ThursdayGirl said:


> I‘m gonna just drop this here. I listen to Vincent Racniello‘s podcast „This week in Virology“ weekly.  He is a virologist at Columbia and he and some colleagues get together to talk about issues related to microbiology.  Sometimes the interviews are kinda dry, but he did and interview with *Kizzmekia Corbett „Dr. Kizzy“ back in October, if you’re curious:  TWIV: Kizzmekia Corbett.*


I just wanna know why she calls herself a vagina-oligist on her social media.


----------



## vevster

2 guys on my project told me they had covid 19.      
It was sobering for them.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I understand but I can't think of a group less deserving than those in the white house.


----------



## PatDM'T

I wish some people
did not have a
platform to spew
nonsense disguised
as a brilliant idea. 

Rand Paul thinks
they should kill
the stimulus bill 
and give 
waitressing jobs 
to COVID survivors instead.










						Rand Paul: Kill the stimulus bill and give waitressing jobs to COVID survivors instead
					

Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) argued over the weekend that Americans will be better off if Congress does not pass a COVID-19 relief bill.The Kentucky senator told Eric Bolling of Sinclair broadcasting that he prefers a free market solution to stimulating the economy."The economy needs to be left alone...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm so tired of all of this.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

PatDM'T said:


> I wish some people
> did not have a
> platform to spew
> nonsense disguised
> as a brilliant idea.
> 
> Rand Paul thinks
> they should kill
> the stimulus bill
> and give
> waitressing jobs
> to COVID survivors instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul: Kill the stimulus bill and give waitressing jobs to COVID survivors instead
> 
> 
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) argued over the weekend that Americans will be better off if Congress does not pass a COVID-19 relief bill.The Kentucky senator told Eric Bolling of Sinclair broadcasting that he prefers a free market solution to stimulating the economy."The economy needs to be left alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com



What at an ignoramus.  Clearly spoken by someone who has lost touch with America and has is head so far up his own *$! that he can tickle his own tonsils.  I understand not wanting to spend govt money, but it isn't govt money.  It is taxpayer money.  We give money to the govt to spend on ways to secure our nation and make it livable.  This is an unusual situation, it is going to take time to come out of this.  I hope his constituents make a better choice in 2022.


----------



## Everything Zen

PatDM'T said:


> I wish some people
> did not have a
> platform to spew
> nonsense disguised
> as a brilliant idea.
> 
> Rand Paul thinks
> they should kill
> the stimulus bill
> and give
> waitressing jobs
> to COVID survivors instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Paul: Kill the stimulus bill and give waitressing jobs to COVID survivors instead
> 
> 
> Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) argued over the weekend that Americans will be better off if Congress does not pass a COVID-19 relief bill.The Kentucky senator told Eric Bolling of Sinclair broadcasting that he prefers a free market solution to stimulating the economy."The economy needs to be left alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com


But that would mean he would get a waitressing job too...


----------



## PatDM'T

Everything Zen said:


> But that would mean he would get a waitressing job too...


I too was thinking 
he needs to lead the
way and take Dumpty,
Giuloony, the whole 
buncha "immune" morons 
with him.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The evictions for next year.....2020 was the earthquake.
2021 is gonna be the Tsunami. 

I'm so tired.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I was in a car accident yesterday.  I'm a little sore today but overall seem to be a'ight.  I normally go to the ER to get checked out even for minor scraps but  NOPE during a pandemic.  I'm still having some anxiety because the cop kept sticking his head in the passenger side of my car and he was wearing a gator which might as well be a tissue for all the breath it keeps from getting out.  I had my mask on the entire time so hopefully nothing will come from it.     

I know they stick their heads in the car to see if they smell weed but if I was a cop, I wouldn't be tryna inhale nothing in somebody's enclosed space these days.  Whatever arrest quota bonus you get cannot possibly be worth it.


----------



## Kookookiwi

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was in a car accident yesterday.  I'm a little sore today but overall seem to be a'ight.  I normally go to the ER to get checked out even for minor scraps but  NOPE during a pandemic.  I'm still having some anxiety because the cop kept sticking his head in the passenger side of my car and he was wearing a gator which might as well be a tissue for all the breath it keeps from getting out.  I had my mask on the entire time so hopefully nothing will come from it.
> 
> I know they stick their heads in the car to see if they smell weed but if I was a cop, I wouldn't be tryna inhale nothing in somebody's enclosed space these days.  Whatever arrest quota bonus you get cannot possibly be worth it.


So sorry to hear you were in a car accident! I pray you heal physically and mentally. As far as the anxiety goes, I feel you. It is so hard for me not to let encounters with un/improperly masked folks drive me into an anxiety attack!

Sometimes it helps me to get reassurance from others so: If he was just poking his head in there even if he did have COVID-19, it most likely wasn’t for enough time to let virus particles build up. Plus, sounds like you had some ventilation going as well if his head was coming through an open window/he had to open the door. I hate that these effers still run around with gators. Get a real mask!!

Any way, hope you’re able to rest up and heal up, lady.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was in a car accident yesterday.  I'm a little sore today but overall seem to be a'ight.  I normally go to the ER to get checked out even for minor scraps but  NOPE during a pandemic.  I'm still having some anxiety because the cop kept sticking his head in the passenger side of my car and he was wearing a gator which might as well be a tissue for all the breath it keeps from getting out.  I had my mask on the entire time so hopefully nothing will come from it.
> 
> I know they stick their heads in the car to see if they smell weed but if I was a cop, I wouldn't be tryna inhale nothing in somebody's enclosed space these days.  Whatever arrest quota bonus you get cannot possibly be worth it.


I'm just glad you are okay. Monitor your symptoms and if you feel aches and pains just see if you can do a virtual with your primary to get some pain meds. Then of course in a couple days, a PCR COVID test for peace of mind. You never know.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

i just had to switch pediatricians because our doctor wasn’t wearing a mask during my youngest check up and invited me and my children to take ours off (we did not). I also saw 2 other doctors in the hall without masks. I was beyond disappointed and a little disgusted 

I took my oldest in to our new doctor and the precautions being taken are above and beyond.


----------



## LostInAdream

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> i just had to switch pediatricians because our doctor wasn’t wearing a mask during my youngest check up and invited me and my children to take ours off (we did not). I also saw 2 other doctors in the hall without masks. I was beyond disappointed and a little disgusted
> 
> I took my oldest in to our new doctor and the precautions being taken are above and beyond.


This is crazy!! What part of the country are you in? Are you all mandated to wear masks inside areas?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

LostInAdream said:


> This is crazy!! What part of the country are you in? Are you all mandated to wear masks inside areas?


I’m in Mississippi. The governor refuses to do a state wide mask mandate


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

@Crackers Phinn I’m glad you are ok!


----------



## lavaflow99

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> i just had to switch pediatricians because our doctor wasn’t wearing a mask during my youngest check up and invited me and my children to take ours off (we did not). I also saw 2 other doctors in the hall without masks. I was beyond disappointed and a little disgusted
> 
> I took my oldest in to our new doctor and the precautions being taken are above and beyond.



You can report them to the state medical board.  And this is coming from a pediatrician


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

lavaflow99 said:


> You can report them to the state medical board.  And this is coming from a pediatrician


I’ve called the health department to report them . A physician friend of mine suggested I do so.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m in Mississippi. The governor refuses to do a state wide mask mandate


I was just about to say,  it was either Florida or Mississippi.   Yeah get you and your babies away from that fool.  Even if the governor doesn't do a mandate, you would THINK that the doctors would have some act right about them.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was just about to say,  it was either Florida or Mississippi.   Yeah get you and your babies away from that fool.  Even if the governor doesn't do a mandate, you would THINK that the doctors would have some act right about them.



You would think.   

Several doctors have had their licenses suspended for not wearing masks in their offices or tweeting about not needing masks.  Let's add this practice group to the list of shame. 

Family Doctor's License Suspended After Refusal to Wear Mask​








						Family Doctor's License Suspended After Refusal to Wear Mask
					

Steven LaTulippe, MD, says neither he nor his staff wear masks at their Oregon clinic, and he urged patients not to wear them, either.



					www.medscape.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ya'll know I don't go no place but home and work but I had to drop my car off at the the body shop that is walking distance from our warehouse.   I get in there and everybody is spread out and wearing masks with protective barriers at their desk between them and the customers and the place seemed ventilated so I was "ok bet!"  As soon as I had an INKLING of feeling kind of safe, I hear the kind of chewing where you know food is flying out of somebody's mouth.  I  look around and see dude three desks away with his mask free mouth eating an apple like everybody else in the room ain't there inhaling his possibly seasoned by covid food breath!    I got up, walked out and called from outside and told the girl to bring my paperwork out when she was done cuz I can't be in no place with unmasked people.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Got this today from Kroger.  Antibody testing is only $25 and you get results back in 15 minutes. 

Click here to schedule.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> i just had to switch pediatricians because our doctor wasn’t wearing a mask during my youngest check up and invited me and my children to take ours off (we did not). I also saw 2 other doctors in the hall without masks. I was beyond disappointed and a little disgusted
> 
> I took my oldest in to our new doctor and the precautions being taken are above and beyond.


OMG!
My kids' Pediatrician told us that for the next 12 months, they don't anticipate  going without masks themselves, even if later on people are not required to wear them. Its good you left. That's ridiculous.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Cross Posted: If you are uninsured or have a loved one who is uninsured, today is the last day to enroll in Obamacare.

I have had health insurance AND short term disability insurance for over 10 years. The disability came in handy when I had to take 2 maternity leaves due to having my oldest child at just short of being 6 mos pregnant.

Investing in short term disability insurance (and life insurance if need be) NOW is important bc I suspect COVID-19 will be considered a "pre-existing" condition. So even if you survive and develop something else as a result---your pre-existing condition will increase your life insurance rates and you may not get approved for disability insurance in time. For example, you can't get pregnant then at 4 weeks pregnant decide you want disability insurance. The pregnancy is considered pre-existing and you won't be covered for being absent for the actual pregnancy.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

How are you feeling today @Crackers Phinn


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was just about to say,  it was either Florida or Mississippi.   Yeah get you and your babies away from that fool.  Even if the governor doesn't do a mandate, you would THINK that the doctors would have some act right about them.


It’s really bad here. People who I know have received an education and I thought knew their stuff have lost all reason. This is the first time in awhile I’ve thought about moving.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> How are you feeling today @Crackers Phinn


Less sore than yesterday, still a lil tender.   For the fourth time in 10 months I'm isolating from DH which sucks.  I'm also stuck driving a Khia Soul until my car is repaired.  I swear this car been talking to me since I picked it up.  Every time I put my foot on the accelerator to go above 50, the car be like "Ayyyyyyeeee, whachudoin!?!?!?!"


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Hell. Go To.  

BTW - This dude is a drunk driver who killed a college student some time ago.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I'm so sad. We are never going to get out of this mess.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hell. Go To.
> 
> BTW - This dude is a drunk driver who killed a college student some time ago.


I'd bolt the door every single time and go up on the fines. What a horrible human.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hell. Go To.
> 
> BTW - This dude is a drunk driver who killed a college student some time ago.


Yep...here he is:









						N.J. gym owner defying shutdown order faces backlash over fatal drunk driving crash
					

Atilis Gym co-owner Ian Smith said in an Instagram video Wednesday that he took responsibility for his actions 13 years ago.




					www.nj.com


----------



## meka72

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was in a car accident yesterday.  I'm a little sore today but overall seem to be a'ight.  I normally go to the ER to get checked out even for minor scraps but  NOPE during a pandemic.  I'm still having some anxiety because the cop kept sticking his head in the passenger side of my car and he was wearing a gator which might as well be a tissue for all the breath it keeps from getting out.  I had my mask on the entire time so hopefully nothing will come from it.
> 
> I know they stick their heads in the car to see if they smell weed but if I was a cop, I wouldn't be tryna inhale nothing in somebody's enclosed space these days.  Whatever arrest quota bonus you get cannot possibly be worth it.


Glad you’re not seriously hurt CP!


----------



## meka72

My great aunt and her adult granddaughter both tested positive for C19. My aunt was asymtomatic until 1-2 days before she was to end isolation. Luckily they had an oximeter and saw her oxygen drop to 83. She went to ER and was diagnosed with covid pneumonia. Doctors are treating her with remdisivir and said that she’s doing great.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yep...here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.J. gym owner defying shutdown order faces backlash over fatal drunk driving crash
> 
> 
> Atilis Gym co-owner Ian Smith said in an Instagram video Wednesday that he took responsibility for his actions 13 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nj.com


Nobody hates his dumb  only about what he's done in the past. It's his continued actions that will kill even more people that are the dang problem.   People stay so caught up on having haters that they don't see the hateful POOH they doing in real time.


----------



## meka72

Tyrese has some tips for keeping yourself c19 free


----------



## yamilee21

Speaking of being COVID free... have any of you heard the convoluted explanations being given for why COVID-19 has NOT been the disaster it had been anticipated to be in sub-Saharan African countries (except South Africa)? Everything from “well, it’s probably much, much worse but there isn’t enough testing,” to the lack of travel and tourism, to the generally younger population, to “genetic” explanations. Occasionally there will be some grudging admittance that some African governments might have done things right, but the NGO “medical experts” being interviewed practically need their teeth pulled to get that out. What have those of you with ties to African countries been hearing about COVID there?

Similar things are being said about Haiti as well... that seems to be such a head-scratcher for the “experts” because the outbreak has been much worse in the Dominican Republic, and even though the border is “closed,” it is porous, and there has been a lot of voluntary repatriation, as well as a lot of deportations. In Haiti’s case, besides the youthful population, I think the explanation is fairly simple - people pretty much only go inside to sleep, otherwise they are outside much of the time. Also, windows are usually open, since there air conditioning isn’t readily available. I wonder whether conditions aren’t similar in a lot of the African countries that are confounding the “experts” with their low COVID rates.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My state (SUnshine state) is a hot mess. The Sun-Sentinel (big paper out of my hometown of Ft. Lauderdale) did an expose on the whole thing with the dept of health and the coverup. It went viral in my circle bc we live here. This was right when that whistleblower got her home raided here the other day. We used to appreciate such investigative journalism. They did a lot of work. How is my state having NO REPORTED deaths on Election day and the day after? Yet next door to my job is a graveyard, and fresh graves are being dug WEEKLY...when before (I've been at this job 13 yrs now), it would been maybe a new grave dug 1-2 times/month.....

I want people to stop with this hoax crap. 
My state is covering up so much. The numbers you see...ya'll need to add several percentage points. I think more people are dying than what's being reported. I say that because about 100 or so pages ago, I said our Gov. demanded Medical Examiners stop reporting COVID deaths. ME's have traditionally reported them specifically to the CDC during endemics or pandemics. Now that ME's can't do it...that creates a delay in reporting---add that to the fact that the whistleblower alleges she was told to lie, and manipulate the data and its hard to believe anything. Hospitals continue to report, but people who die in their homes, or with symptoms related to COVID before they had a chance to test land with the ME. THOSE numbers are the ones not necessarily being included. So I laugh when people say they are attaching COVID-19 as cause of death to everything...when in reality, its might not be attached enough. I'm just so tired.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

meka72 said:


> Tyrese has some tips for keeping yourself c19 free   View attachment 466327


I was hoping he would’ve gotten some mental health services by now...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Well MY state is picking a part of video of the first COVID vaccines being administered. Apparently because the nurse did not wear gloves (this is not required when administering vaccines according to OSHA guidelines) and the “angle” of the needle “looked funny”. They are saying that there is no real vaccine, this is a trick, etc.


----------



## Lylddlebit

More restrictions for medical procedures that people actually need but they want to require you to go to the doctor for simple birth control prescription refills. I am really irritated.  I was able to bypass my annual by just using teledoctor instead of my normal doctor but I am still irritated and it's not just the process of getting birth control it's knowing I would want to be pregnant right now today if it didn't mean being potentially incapacitated during a pandemic.  It also feels like the bottom line is bringing in money and standard practices rather than focusing on patient based care for things folks really need.  Why would I be comfortable being pregnant right now if the health care system cares more about quotas than me and my baby?  Vent over(I know it's more to it than that and there are valid reasons to go to the doctor each year...but I am still irritated).


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## B_Phlyy

This morning I woke up in a panic thinking I had got it because I couldn't smell anything and my mouth was super dry. Turns out, my cat had slept on my face and I had fur in my nose and on my upper lip. Once I washed my face and moisturized, all is well. 



Lylddlebit said:


> More restrictions for medical procedures that people actually need but *they want to require you to go to the doctor for simple birth control prescription refills*. I am really irritated.  I was able to bypass my annual by just using teledoctor instead of my normal doctor but I am still irritated and it's not just the process of getting birth control it's knowing I would want to be pregnant right now today if it didn't mean being potentially incapacitated during a pandemic.  It also feels like the bottom line is bringing in money and standard practices rather than focusing on patient based care for things folks really need.  Why would I be comfortable being pregnant right now if the health care system cares more about quotas than me and my baby?  Vent over(I know it's more to it than that and there are valid reasons to go to the doctor each year...but I am still irritated).



That's because we want to confirm all the details of your last period and see a negative pregnancy test. Having worked in an ob/gyn office and currently with a team of midwives, I've seen all manners of shenanigans around using birth control. Many women really are confused about reproduction and what the devices and meds for family planning can and can't do. People really need counseling before starting or continuing with there method. But I do understand your frustration.


----------



## PatDM'T

B_Phlyy said:


> This morning I woke up in a panic thinking I had got it because I couldn't smell anything and my mouth was super dry. Turns out, my cat had slept on my face and I had fur in my nose and on my upper lip. Once I washed my face and moisturized, all is well.



Sorry you had a scare
but your cat story
made me feel all
warm and fuzzy inside. 

Cats can do no wrong
in my eyes. 


Spoiler


----------



## Lylddlebit

B_Phlyy said:


> This morning I woke up in a panic thinking I had got it because I couldn't smell anything and my mouth was super dry. Turns out, my cat had slept on my face and I had fur in my nose and on my upper lip. Once I washed my face and moisturized, all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we want to confirm all the details of your last period and see a negative pregnancy test. Having worked in an ob/gyn office and currently with a team of midwives, I've seen all manners of shenanigans around using birth control. Many women really are confused about reproduction and what the devices and meds for family planning can and can't do. People really need counseling before starting or continuing with there method. But I do understand your frustration.


 Yeah I  definitely know the  justification although my actual lifestyle and choices have never caused uncertainty on if I was pregnant or not.  My pregnancies are always planned and on purpose  lol.    I digress, teledoctor helped me out  short-term.  I will see if good rx or another online venders can be a longer term fix.     I am not feeling in person  convenience/maintenance office visits until 1)the world becomes more stable 2) I have an actual medical need or 3)my risk-benefits analysis determines I need to go ahead and go(like actually deciding to get pregnant despite the pandemic).  I was just irritated this morning so that inconvenience stirred up other covid things making me mad.


----------



## awhyley

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I was hoping he would’ve gotten some mental health services by now...



The self-professed alpha empath needs yall to understand that if he catches Covid, people ain't loyal, which is why he's pictured wearing a SCARF on top of an actual mask.  (I'm not even going to comment on his 90 degree mess)


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

B_Phlyy said:


> Many women really are confused about reproduction and what the devices and meds for family planning can and can't do. People really need counseling before starting or continuing with there method. But I do understand your frustration.


You are spot on with this. The stuff people believe in regards to birth control and pregnancy floor me.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

awhyley said:


> The self-professed alpha empath needs yall to understand that if he catches Covid, people ain't loyal, which is why he's pictured wearing a SCARF on top of an actual mask.  (I'm not even going to comment on his 90 degree mess)


Got his whole family pouring buckets of sweat at night


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> Speaking of being COVID free... have any of you heard the convoluted explanations being given for why COVID-19 has NOT been the disaster it had been anticipated to be in sub-Saharan African countries (except South Africa)? Everything from “well, it’s probably much, much worse but there isn’t enough testing,” to the lack of travel and tourism, to the generally younger population, to “genetic” explanations. Occasionally there will be some grudging admittance that some African governments might have done things right, but the NGO “medical experts” being interviewed practically need their teeth pulled to get that out. What have those of you with ties to African countries been hearing about COVID there?
> 
> Similar things are being said about Haiti as well... that seems to be such a head-scratcher for the “experts” because the outbreak has been much worse in the Dominican Republic, and even though the border is “closed,” it is porous, and there has been a lot of voluntary repatriation, as well as a lot of deportations. In Haiti’s case, besides the youthful population, I think the explanation is fairly simple - people pretty much only go inside to sleep, otherwise they are outside much of the time. Also, windows are usually open, since there air conditioning isn’t readily available. I wonder whether conditions aren’t similar in a lot of the African countries that are confounding the “experts” with their low COVID rates.


May not be the part of Africa anybody here cares about but Morocco is on fire with Covid.  I made friends with some of the non Jewish locals and I apped to check in on them and the lockdown got a lot of the women over there catching hell.   There's Berbers that live up in the mountains and without the ability to get down the hill and trade they have limited food and supplies.   The men who have supplies are trading them for child brides.  It's not that much better for poor women down the hills.  Rape is how Covid is being passed in poor villages.


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ Horrifying. Morocco has the second highest total number of cases after South Africa... the North African countries seem to be faring worse on the continent.


----------



## awhyley

silverbuttons said:


> Okay Pence. That’s enough brown nosing.



*Nah, brown nosing til the very end.  Being the RDC guinea pig taking the vaccine televised.*

Pence receives Covid vaccine in televised appearance, hails 'medical miracle'​
WASHINGTON — Vice President Mike Pence received the Covid-19 vaccine in a televised appearance Friday morning in an effort to promote its safety and boost public confidence in its effectiveness.  The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was also given to his wife, Karen Pence, and Surgeon General Jerome Adams in the Eisenhower Executive Office Building near the the White House by a medical team from Walter Reed National Military Medical Center.

"I didn't feel a thing. Well done," Pence said in remarks after receiving the shot in his left arm.
Pence called it a "medical miracle," saying that the average vaccine usually takes eight to 12 years to develop, manufacture and distribute. "But we're on track here in the United States to administer millions of doses to the American people in less than one year. It is a miracle indeed," he said.

"Karen and I wanted to step forward and take this vaccine to assure the American people that while we cut red tape, we cut no corners," Pence added. "Thanks to the great work at the National Institutes of Health, and the great and careful work of the FDA and the leadership of our president and Operation Warp Speed, the American people can be confident we have one, and, perhaps within hours, two safe and effective coronavirus vaccines for you and for your family."

Doctors advised the Pences and Adams that they must return in 21 days for the second dose of the vaccine and that they may feel some soreness around the injection site.

Link: https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/wh...e-covid-vaccine-televised-appearance-n1251655


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## ThursdayGirl

Just posting a clinical update from Dr. Daniel Griffin, MD PhD talking about the vaccines and the discussions at the FDA bout the Moderna vaccine.  I like his update because they aren't as hard to follow for people who aren't part of the clinical world.  He addresses a number of topics and answers viewer questions at the end. I found it interesting and educational:


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin




----------



## vevster

Suburban Hospital Temporarily Pauses Vaccinations ‘Out of Abundance of Caution' Following Adverse Reactions
					

A suburban hospital suspended coronavirus vaccinations Friday after four team members experienced adverse reactions.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## lavaflow99

United Airlines warns passengers of exposure after possible Covid-related death on flight
					

It's apparent that the deceased passenger "wrongly acknowledged" that he had not tested positive or had Covid-19 symptoms before boarding, the airline said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Karma.....

Though it is so sad and infuriating for all those exposed on the plane.  I saw a passenger tweet this early in this week but didn't believe it since there were no news stories at that time.  But here we are 

United Airlines warns passengers of exposure after possible Covid-related death on flight​It's apparent that the deceased passenger "wrongly acknowledged" that he had not tested positive or had Covid-19 symptoms before boarding, the airline said.





United Airlines aircraft are on the tarmac at Los Angeles International Airport on Oct. 1, 2020.Frederic J. Brown / AFP - Getty Images file


Dec. 19, 2020, 1:12 PM EST
By Nicole Acevedo
United Airlines is working with health officials from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) to help them contact passengers who might have been exposed to Covid-19 after a man suffered "a medical emergency" during a flight this week and died, the airline said in a statement.
The incident took place during an Orlando-to-Los-Angeles flight on Monday. The flight diverted to New Orleans when a man became ill on the plane. Paramedics transported the male passenger to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead, according to United Airlines.

"Everything felt so intense and not real," Shay Allen, a passenger on the flight, told NBC Los Angeles. Allen said she saw the man board the plane with his head down and breathing heavily. Less than 20 minutes into the flight, a nurse and an emergency medical technician began performing cardiopulmonary resuscitation on him, according to Allen. She and other passengers indicated they overheard the man's wife say he had been experiencing Covid-like symptoms.
“At the time of the diversion, we were informed he had suffered a cardiac arrest, so passengers were given the option to take a later flight or continue on with their travel plans,” the airline said. "Now that the CDC has contacted us directly, we are sharing requested information with the agency so they can work with local health officials to conduct outreach to any customer the CDC believes may be at risk for possible exposure or infection."
The male passenger had filled out a required checklist before boarding the flight, saying he had not tested positive for Covid and did not have symptoms. But it's apparent that he "wrongly acknowledged this requirement,” the airline said.
Recommended​


DATA GRAPHICSTracking coronavirus case surges in the United States​


CORONAVIRUSCovid-19 cases are surging around the country. See where the hot spots are.​The CDC said in a statement that they are in the "process of collecting information and proceeding according to our standard operating procedures to determine if further public health action is appropriate." The agency is not providing any information about the deceased passenger "to protect the privacy of the individual."
Allen said she has been quarantining at home in California as required by the state. By Friday, she had not been contacted by health officials, NBC Los Angeles reported.
Four flight attendants who worked on the flight have also gone into quarantine for 14 days after the plane landed in Los Angeles, Taylor Garland, spokeswoman for Association of Flight Attendants, told NBC Los Angeles.
“Our union continues to provide support to the crew,” Garland said. “We urge passengers to comply with airline COVID policies and stay home if you’re sick.”


----------



## lavaflow99

State senator dies from COVID-19 complications
					

Minnesota State Republican Sen. Jerry Relph has died due to complications from COVID-19.




					abcnews.go.com
				




So a Senate seat opens up.  This means a special election right?  That a Democrat for fill right?  Making the chance for a flip more likely right? 

Oh I digress, here is the article....

State senator dies from COVID-19 complications​He became infected at a Republicans Caucus meeting.​ByRosa Sanchez
December 19, 2020, 3:04 AM
• 4 min read











01:4102:47











Copy and paste to share this video

Copy and paste to embed this video


2:46
NOTIFIED: Dec. 18, 2020​Catch up on the developing stories making headlines.
Minnesota State Republican Sen. Jerry Relph has died due to complications from COVID-19.

The 76-year-old began serving in the Minnesota Senate in 2017 and represented the 14th district that includes St. Cloud.

His wife confirmed the news of his death in a statement published on the Minnesota Senate Republicans Caucus' website Friday night.

"I'm heartbroken to share that my husband, Jerry Relph, has passed away and entered his heavenly home. Jerry was a beloved husband, father, and grandfather. He was a Marine Corps veteran who served in Vietnam, an attorney, small businessman, and dedicated public servant in the Minnesota Senate," Pegi Broker-Relph wrote.

MORE: Sen. Amy Klobuchar and her husband, who is recovering from COVID-19: The disease is 'incredibly lonely'
"Jerry dedicated his life to service and representing Senate District 14 was one of the highest honors he had.I can't count the number of times he would come home at night and tell me about helping solve a constituent's problem, or a story he heard from someone in a parade or at a public event, or even just someone he met during a 'day on the hill' event. He loved serving the people of St. Cloud in the Senate, and he cherished every minute of it. Jerry loved diving into the issues, finding compromise, and working together to solve problems and I have no doubt he would have continued solving problems outside the legislature," she added.












St. Cloud Times via USA Today Network
Minnesota State Republican Sen. Jerry Relph is pictured, Oct. 2019.
She also gave thanks to her late husband's colleagues "for the relationships and sense of family you provided for us over the last four years."

On social media, various state representatives voiced their sadness over the news.

Majority Leader Paul Gazelka wrote on Twitter: "Senator Jerry Relph was a true friend and colleague loved by so many. For four years, he rolled up his sleeves and tackled tough issues for our state. Senator Relph will always be remembered as a dedicated public servant. He was already thinking of ways to have an impact on his community after narrowly losing his re-election. We are deeply saddened by his passing and offer our prayers and support to the Relph family."


MORE: 4 people test positive for COVID-19 at GOP convention in Charlotte
Minnesota State Representative Laurie Halverson also reacted to the news on Twitter. She wrote: "Covid-19 has claimed the life of Sen. Jerry Relph. I will remember him as a kind man and dedicated public servant. My deepest sympathy to his family."

Gov. Tim Walz said in a tweet: "Terrible news. As a Vietnam veteran, small business owner and State Senator, Jerry lived his entire life in service to his community. Gwen and I are keeping his family in our prayers."

Relph contracted the virus at a Republican Caucus meeting on Nov. 5, where other senators were also infected, KSTP reported. He began quarantining on Nov. 10 and started seeing symptoms three days later. It's unclear when his condition began to worsen.


----------



## lavaflow99

Looks like he lost re-election in November.  I missed the one line that mentioned it in the article.  I tried!

Thoughts and prayers for his family.


----------



## PatDM'T

OK, Ladies,
did this medic
get a shot or not?
I do not see the
syringe depressed
to dispense the
vaccine....


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


> United Airlines warns passengers of exposure after possible Covid-related death on flight
> 
> 
> It's apparent that the deceased passenger "wrongly acknowledged" that he had not tested positive or had Covid-19 symptoms before boarding, the airline said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.....
> 
> Though it is so sad and infuriating for all those exposed on the plane.  I saw a passenger tweet this early in this week but didn't believe it since there were no news stories at that time.  But here we are
> 
> United Airlines warns passengers of exposure after possible Covid-related death on flight​It's apparent that the deceased passenger "wrongly acknowledged" that he had not tested positive or had Covid-19 symptoms before boarding, the airline said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Airlines aircraft are on the tarmac at Los Angeles International Airport on Oct. 1, 2020.Frederic J. Brown / AFP - Getty Images file
> 
> 
> Dec. 19, 2020, 1:12 PM EST
> By Nicole Acevedo
> United Airlines is working with health officials from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) to help them contact passengers who might have been exposed to Covid-19 after a man suffered "a medical emergency" during a flight this week and died, the airline said in a statement.
> The incident took place during an Orlando-to-Los-Angeles flight on Monday. The flight diverted to New Orleans when a man became ill on the plane. Paramedics transported the male passenger to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead, according to United Airlines.
> 
> "Everything felt so intense and not real," Shay Allen, a passenger on the flight, told NBC Los Angeles. Allen said she saw the man board the plane with his head down and breathing heavily. Less than 20 minutes into the flight, a nurse and an emergency medical technician began performing cardiopulmonary resuscitation on him, according to Allen. She and other passengers indicated they overheard the man's wife say he had been experiencing Covid-like symptoms.
> “At the time of the diversion, we were informed he had suffered a cardiac arrest, so passengers were given the option to take a later flight or continue on with their travel plans,” the airline said. "Now that the CDC has contacted us directly, we are sharing requested information with the agency so they can work with local health officials to conduct outreach to any customer the CDC believes may be at risk for possible exposure or infection."
> The male passenger had filled out a required checklist before boarding the flight, saying he had not tested positive for Covid and did not have symptoms. But it's apparent that he "wrongly acknowledged this requirement,” the airline said.
> Recommended​
> 
> 
> DATA GRAPHICSTracking coronavirus case surges in the United States​
> 
> 
> CORONAVIRUSCovid-19 cases are surging around the country. See where the hot spots are.​The CDC said in a statement that they are in the "process of collecting information and proceeding according to our standard operating procedures to determine if further public health action is appropriate." The agency is not providing any information about the deceased passenger "to protect the privacy of the individual."
> Allen said she has been quarantining at home in California as required by the state. By Friday, she had not been contacted by health officials, NBC Los Angeles reported.
> Four flight attendants who worked on the flight have also gone into quarantine for 14 days after the plane landed in Los Angeles, Taylor Garland, spokeswoman for Association of Flight Attendants, told NBC Los Angeles.
> “Our union continues to provide support to the crew,” Garland said. “We urge passengers to comply with airline COVID policies and stay home if you’re sick.”


I thought airlines
required proof of
a negative test and 
that within a small  
window otherwise you
would have to test again.

Why are people so
bloody selfish?


----------



## lavaflow99

PatDM'T said:


> I thought airlines
> required proof of
> a negative test and
> that within a small
> window otherwise you
> would have to test again.
> 
> Why are people so
> bloody selfish?


No ma'am they do not.  They make you complete a questionnaire but not documentation needed to show negative testing.  It is usually the countries folks are traveling to who are requesting negative COVID results 72-96 days prior to arrival.

This just shows that a person's word isn't the way to go.  And such behavior isn't really surprising.  Humans are selfish!!  I am hoping that evidence of vaccination (once it has passed all the needed tests) and/or negative COVID test results will be the way to move about the world.


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


> No ma'am they do not.  They make you complete a questionnaire but not documentation needed to show negative testing.  It is usually the countries folks are traveling to who are requesting negative COVID results 72-96 days prior to arrival.
> 
> This just shows that a person's word isn't the way to go.  And such behavior isn't really surprising.  Humans are selfish!!  I am hoping that evidence of vaccination (once it has passed all the needed tests) and/or negative COVID test results will be the way to move about the world.



So is it just
international travel
demanding it?

A friend had to
travel and this is
what he sent:



> Traveling during the pandemic is the hardest thing related to travel. Yes I had to do pcr test 3 days before travel . At the airport check in process is long as they have to review that then you have to complete jitenge form [whatever this is]. I also had to complete another travel form as I was transiting through london. Like all countries have some sort of QR code related form. Then on the flight masks the whole time and even a face shield. Important to use the Sheild when eating . Almost bought hasmat suit but didn’t do it in the end . Had to sanitize seats with spray and wipe down the arm rests and the bathroom when I went . Flight wasn’t so full so we could social distance but I also paid for premium economy on one leg of the flight


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

PatDM'T said:


> OK, Ladies,
> did this medic
> get a shot or not?
> I do not see the
> syringe depressed
> to dispense the
> vaccine....



I posted this too. No he didnt get a shot, there was nothing in the syringe.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

lavaflow99 said:


> United Airlines warns passengers of exposure after possible Covid-related death on flight
> 
> 
> It's apparent that the deceased passenger "wrongly acknowledged" that he had not tested positive or had Covid-19 symptoms before boarding, the airline said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma.....
> 
> Though it is so sad and infuriating for all those exposed on the plane.  I saw a passenger tweet this early in this week but didn't believe it since there were no news stories at that time. But here we are
> 
> United Airlines warns passengers of exposure after possible Covid-related death on flight​It's apparent that the deceased passenger "wrongly acknowledged" that he had not tested positive or had Covid-19 symptoms before boarding, the airline said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Airlines aircraft are on the tarmac at Los Angeles International Airport on Oct. 1, 2020.Frederic J. Brown / AFP - Getty Images file
> 
> 
> Dec. 19, 2020, 1:12 PM EST
> By Nicole Acevedo
> United Airlines is working with health officials from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) to help them contact passengers who might have been exposed to Covid-19 after a man suffered "a medical emergency" during a flight this week and died, the airline said in a statement.
> The incident took place during an Orlando-to-Los-Angeles flight on Monday. The flight diverted to New Orleans when a man became ill on the plane. Paramedics transported the male passenger to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead, according to United Airlines.
> 
> "Everything felt so intense and not real," Shay Allen, a passenger on the flight, told NBC Los Angeles. Allen said she saw the man board the plane with his head down and breathing heavily. Less than 20 minutes into the flight, a nurse and an emergency medical technician began performing cardiopulmonary resuscitation on him, according to Allen. She and other passengers indicated they overheard the man's wife say he had been experiencing Covid-like symptoms.
> “At the time of the diversion, we were informed he had suffered a cardiac arrest, so passengers were given the option to take a later flight or continue on with their travel plans,” the airline said. "Now that the CDC has contacted us directly, we are sharing requested information with the agency so they can work with local health officials to conduct outreach to any customer the CDC believes may be at risk for possible exposure or infection."
> The male passenger had filled out a required checklist before boarding the flight, saying he had not tested positive for Covid and did not have symptoms. But it's apparent that he "wrongly acknowledged this requirement,” the airline said.
> Recommended​
> 
> 
> DATA GRAPHICSTracking coronavirus case surges in the United States​
> 
> 
> CORONAVIRUSCovid-19 cases are surging around the country. See where the hot spots are.​The CDC said in a statement that they are in the "process of collecting information and proceeding according to our standard operating procedures to determine if further public health action is appropriate." The agency is not providing any information about the deceased passenger "to protect the privacy of the individual."
> Allen said she has been quarantining at home in California as required by the state. By Friday, she had not been contacted by health officials, NBC Los Angeles reported.
> Four flight attendants who worked on the flight have also gone into quarantine for 14 days after the plane landed in Los Angeles, Taylor Garland, spokeswoman for Association of Flight Attendants, told NBC Los Angeles.
> “Our union continues to provide support to the crew,” Garland said. “We urge passengers to comply with airline COVID policies and stay home if you’re sick.”


I guarantee that there's multiple people on every flight who lie about testing positive.  People ain't trying to cancel their vacations or come out of pocket to pay to isolate in  a hotel for an extra week plus.  So they getting on that plane and give nary a damn whether they spread the virus.  

EVEN if I was insane enough to try my luck flying during a pandemic, if I saw this pooh


> Shay Allen, a passenger on the flight, told NBC Los Angeles. Allen said she saw the man board the plane with his head down and breathing heavily.


I ain't getting on the plane.  I have seen that movie.  I know how it ends.


----------



## awhyley

lavaflow99 said:


> No ma'am they do not.  They make you complete a questionnaire but not documentation needed to show negative testing.  It is usually the countries folks are traveling to who are requesting negative COVID results 72-96 days prior to arrival.
> 
> This just shows that a person's word isn't the way to go.  And such behavior isn't really surprising.  Humans are selfish!!  I am hoping that evidence of vaccination (once it has passed all the needed tests) and/or negative COVID test results will be the way to move about the world.



Correct, the countries may require the test, airlines are not.  The honor system is trash.  Generally, when people rely on it, the people in charge usually feel that the process is either too expensive or cumbersome to implement.  (or they're too lazy to push it)


----------



## Black Ambrosia

It’s only a matter of time before we hear about this here. Too bad we won’t have new leadership before then.


----------



## lavaflow99

PatDM'T said:


> So is it just
> international travel
> demanding it?
> 
> A friend had to
> travel and this is
> what he sent:



I believe so.  And some international airlines do require it if traveling from certain countries (ie USA).  Such as Emirates and Qatar Airlines are ones that come to mind and I just checked their websites that confirm this.

But to fly American Airlines(for example) from Miami to Dallas?  No testing required.  Just a questionnaire.   Like we are going to trust Americans like that?  Yeah we see how that worked out.


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> It’s only a matter of time before we hear about this here. Too bad we won’t have new leadership before then.



Sigh....2021 isn't looking too promising right now.....


----------



## Ganjababy

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hell. Go To.
> 
> BTW - This dude is a drunk driver who killed a college student some time ago.



Wow!


----------



## Ganjababy

I feel as if every time I google a symptom I come across and the word Covid,  there are reports that it could be an accompanying symptom of COVID. Is anyone experiencing that? An example is one person I know has a nasty rash and COVID has been known to present with a rash (herpes zoster like vesicles, urticaria or erythema),  stroke, myopathy, ataxia, are just some examples I google whenever I come across a patient with these new diagnoses. We now quarantine all patients with sudden unknown rashes until they are cleared for 14 days or get a definite diagnosis that’s not Covid related.

Anyway, since last night I have been in moderate pain in my eye and it reminds me of when I had pink eye when I was a kid. Except my eye is not very pink. But the inflammation could be masked by my steroid eye drops. I have chronic uveitis and I was told that if I suspect pink eye I should go to the emerge as I could go blind. It’s an annoyance. Its not worth going to the emerge now. If I go to my local hospital they will have me waiting for hours, then someone will decide that i need to be transferred to the university hospital one hour away where all the eye specialist are. by that time it’s morning. But if it’s still night they will have me wait until morning to see the uveitis specialist. While they give me steroid drops to slow the inflammation (but I am already on that). I spoke to my supervisor and we have decided that I will continue on my shift tonight and wear goggles over my glasses. Get my COVID test in the morning before leaving work, then go to the university hospital emerge department. If the pain goes away overnight then it was not pink eye.


I don’t think I am going to even bother waiting and seeing, I’m just gonna take that vaccine at the first opportunity. I am going to see if I can get a script to get an antibody test. I don’t think they are going far enough up my nose at work and I don’t want them to go any further either though...Rambling...


----------



## Ganjababy

.


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


> I believe so.  And some international airlines do require it if traveling from certain countries (ie USA).  Such as Emirates and Qatar Airlines are ones that come to mind and I just checked their websites that confirm this.
> 
> But to fly American Airlines(for example) from Miami to Dallas?  No testing required.  Just a questionnaire.   Like we are going to trust Americans like that?  Yeah we see how that worked out.



It is mindboggling
how folks are not
taking the pandemic
seriously. 
You would think
common sense
would make them
think long-term and 
aim to stand out
as the airline you 
can be sure
will keep you safe. 
Strict and maybe irksome, 
but guaranteed to keep
passengers safe. 

Greed at the expense 
of safety is precisely the
stupidity that led to 
Boeing killing so many
with their faulty 
Max 737 planes.
And how did that work
out for them?


----------



## lavaflow99

Look out NY.  That mutated strain may start causing problems there like in the spring.  And NOW they want to start enforcing a negative COVID test before flying to the US (British Airways)??   The horse has left the barn folks


----------



## ThursdayGirl

lavaflow99 said:


> Looks like he lost re-election in November.  I missed the one line that mentioned it in the article.  I tried!
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for his family.


<Nods respectfully>


----------



## ThursdayGirl

PatDM'T said:


> OK, Ladies,
> did this medic
> get a shot or not?
> I do not see the
> syringe depressed
> to dispense the
> vaccine....


I was listening to a podcast last week and one of the doctors who is in the know in New York was saying that the pfizer vaccine dosage is something like 0.2 mL.  in other words not much at all, plus add to that that the liquid is colorless....

Here is a link to the podcast.  Daniel talks about a lot of topics related to the vaccine:


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Venting::: 

I am so disappointed.  My family was self-isolating so that we could open our home at Christmas to another family member who would be alone.  Said person agreed to self isolate for 7 days and then get a test.  Because of a work obligation they could not do it for longer.  Fine.  My family gave up a lot, including sending my son to school to see his friends before Christmas because of this.

Do you know said family member had a houseguest this past weekend? A friend needed a place to stay ahead of a flight.  They were afraid to get snowed in.  So of course my family member said "Yes".  So said family member just started her self isolation yesterday.  It sucks when your own family members care less about family than a friend who needs a place to sleepover ahead of a flight.  :-(.  Now I have to explain to my son why one of his favorite family members won't be here for Christmas.


----------



## PatDM'T

ThursdayGirl said:


> I was listening to a podcast last week and one of the doctors who is in the know in New York was saying that the pfizer vaccine dosage is something like 0.2 mL.  in other words not much at all, plus add to that that the liquid is colorless....
> 
> Here is a link to the podcast.  Daniel talks about a lot of topics related to the vaccine:


Uhmm...
But this nurse got
the same vaccine.
I assume in the
same dosage(?)
and you clearly see
the colorless liquid
administered by the
push of the syringe.
FF to 1:08

That does not happen
in the case of the white
doctor or whatever he is
nurse in the video I posted.
All that happens is
the hypodermic needle
is held close then
rolled in the fingers
like we playing doctor.


----------



## dancinstallion

ThursdayGirl said:


> I was listening to a podcast last week and one of the doctors who is in the know in New York was saying that the pfizer vaccine dosage is something like 0.2 mL.  in other words not much at all, plus add to that that the liquid is colorless....
> 
> Here is a link to the podcast.  Daniel talks about a lot of topics related to the vaccine:



Nope that is not what happened. There was nothing in that syringe. Here is the footage showing other nurses at the same event getting vaccinated and their syringe isnt empty.

https://wjla.com/news/coronavirus-v...during-covid-19-vaccination-of-el-paso-nurses



Video shows mishap during COVID-19 vaccination of El Paso nurses
by KFOX14 Staff
Wednesday, December 16th 2020



Video captured by a KFOX14 photojournalist during the public vaccination event of the first El Paso nurses at University Medical Center of El Paso on Dec. 15, 2020, shows the syringe used on the second nurse was empty. (KFOX14)
EL PASO, Texas (KFOX14) —
A mishap took place while a University of Medical Center nurse was vaccinated for COVID-19 Tuesday.


While watching the footage of the first five nurses receiving the vaccine, KFOX14 noticed a discrepancy when the second nurse went to be vaccinated.


Take a closer look at the video footage a KFOX14 photojournalist captured during the public vaccination event Tuesday.


Video captured by a KFOX14 photojournalist during the public vaccination event of the first El Paso nurses at University Medical Center of El Paso on Dec. 15, 2020, shows the syringe used on the second nurse was empty. (KFOX14)

You see the nurse is being prepped for the vaccine, but the syringe appears to be empty and the plunger has already been depressed.

Once the needle appears to go into his arm, the person giving the vaccine does not appear to push the plunger down.

It’s unclear if the nurse was vaccinated or why the syringe appears to have already been depressed.

The issue appears to only have applied to the second nurse.


While looking at footage of the other nurses, it appears the syringe that was used for their vaccines was full and the plunger in each syringe had not been depressed.

KFOX14 asked UMC about what happened Tuesday evening.

On Wednesday afternoon, UMC offered the following statement:

"After numerous reports emerged on social media claiming one of the five nurses receiving a vaccination on Tuesday did not receive a full dose of vaccine, we want to remove any doubt raised that he was not fully vaccinated and further strengthen confidence in the vaccination process."
"The nurse in question today was vaccinated again. UMC has confirmed with the US Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) that re-vaccinating the nurse will not cause adverse effects. The nurse will need to return after three weeks to receive his second dose."

University Medical Center of El Paso nurse who "did not receive a full dose of vaccine" on Tuesday, Dec. 15, 2020, was revaccinated on Wednesday, Dec. 16, 2020. (Courtesy: University Medical Center of El Paso){p}{/p}{p}
See the full video of the first El Paso nurses to receive the COVID-19 vaccine below.


Five University Medical Center of El Paso nurses get the first COVID-19 vaccines in El Paso on Dec. 15, 2020 (KFOX14/CBS4)


----------



## ThursdayGirl

dancinstallion said:


> Nope that is not what happened. There was nothing in that syringe. Here is the footage showing other nurses at the same event getting vaccinated and their syringe isnt empty.
> 
> https://wjla.com/news/coronavirus-v...during-covid-19-vaccination-of-el-paso-nurses
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows mishap during COVID-19 vaccination of El Paso nurses
> by KFOX14 Staff
> Wednesday, December 16th 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Video captured by a KFOX14 photojournalist during the public vaccination event of the first El Paso nurses at University Medical Center of El Paso on Dec. 15, 2020, shows the syringe used on the second nurse was empty. (KFOX14)
> EL PASO, Texas (KFOX14) —
> A mishap took place while a University of Medical Center nurse was vaccinated for COVID-19 Tuesday.
> 
> 
> While watching the footage of the first five nurses receiving the vaccine, KFOX14 noticed a discrepancy when the second nurse went to be vaccinated.
> 
> 
> Take a closer look at the video footage a KFOX14 photojournalist captured during the public vaccination event Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Video captured by a KFOX14 photojournalist during the public vaccination event of the first El Paso nurses at University Medical Center of El Paso on Dec. 15, 2020, shows the syringe used on the second nurse was empty. (KFOX14)
> 
> You see the nurse is being prepped for the vaccine, but the syringe appears to be empty and the plunger has already been depressed.
> 
> Once the needle appears to go into his arm, the person giving the vaccine does not appear to push the plunger down.
> 
> It’s unclear if the nurse was vaccinated or why the syringe appears to have already been depressed.
> 
> The issue appears to only have applied to the second nurse.
> 
> 
> While looking at footage of the other nurses, it appears the syringe that was used for their vaccines was full and the plunger in each syringe had not been depressed.
> 
> KFOX14 asked UMC about what happened Tuesday evening.
> 
> On Wednesday afternoon, UMC offered the following statement:
> 
> "After numerous reports emerged on social media claiming one of the five nurses receiving a vaccination on Tuesday did not receive a full dose of vaccine, we want to remove any doubt raised that he was not fully vaccinated and further strengthen confidence in the vaccination process."
> "The nurse in question today was vaccinated again. UMC has confirmed with the US Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) that re-vaccinating the nurse will not cause adverse effects. The nurse will need to return after three weeks to receive his second dose."
> 
> University Medical Center of El Paso nurse who "did not receive a full dose of vaccine" on Tuesday, Dec. 15, 2020, was revaccinated on Wednesday, Dec. 16, 2020. (Courtesy: University Medical Center of El Paso){p}{/p}{p}
> See the full video of the first El Paso nurses to receive the COVID-19 vaccine below.
> 
> 
> Five University Medical Center of El Paso nurses get the first COVID-19 vaccines in El Paso on Dec. 15, 2020 (KFOX14/CBS4)


What a fiasco!  You and @PatDM'T  have really good eyes.   Yep!  I wonder why he didn't say anything at the time.


----------



## PatDM'T

ThursdayGirl said:


> What a fiasco!  You and @PatDM'T  have really good eyes.   Yep!  I wonder why he didn't say anything at the time.


My devious mind assumed
the nurse is an anti-vaxxer and 
he and the one giving shots
were in cahoots and
agreed not to give the shot
but keep it on the DL.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Researchers Are Looking At Cannabis As A Potential Way To Prevent COVID-19
					

Two Canadian researchers think that a special strain of cannabis might potentially be a valuable tool in the fight against COVID-19.




					www.forbes.com
				




@Crackers Phinn, I thought of you when I ran across this.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## awhyley

lavaflow99 said:


>


----------



## lavaflow99

awhyley said:


>



He added a semi-explanation in subsequent post that I'll add:



In summary, the virus has changed to improve its binding ability to one of our receptors, be more elusive from antibodies, and changed how it fuses/enters our cells.  That's how I understood it.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Black Ambrosia said:


>



This reminds me of those health disaster movies that I like to watch. Everyone tries to flee the hot zone, not realizing that they have the virus and are just spreading it to new places.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

So how are hotel rooms being cleaned/sanitized during this pandemic? Are they being thoroughly cleaned via CDC protocols or is it just the regular swiping with some extra sprays of Lysol?

I ask because that family that I mentioned before is thinking of driving south for another change of scenery. I don't know how they are going to get an obviously sick person into a hotel.


----------



## B_Phlyy

lavaflow99 said:


> He added a semi-explanation in subsequent post that I'll add:
> 
> 
> 
> In summary, the virus has changed to improve its binding ability to one of our receptors, be more elusive from antibodies, and changed how it fuses/enters our cells.  That's how I understood it.


I'm surprised it took this long for it to mutate. But this mutation had to be expected. People just don't want to listed and do right so Mother Nature just improved her poison.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So how are hotel rooms being cleaned/sanitized during this pandemic? Are they being thoroughly cleaned via CDC protocols or is it just the regular swiping with some extra sprays of Lysol?
> 
> I ask because that family that I mentioned before is thinking of driving south for another change of scenery. I don't know how they are going to get an obviously sick person into a hotel.


They're trying to travel and vacation with a sick person? That sounds miserable for everyone involved.


----------



## vevster

B_Phlyy said:


> I'm surprised it took this long for it to mutate. But this mutation had to be expected. People just don't want to listed and do right so Mother Nature just improved her poison.


I've been hearing about this mutation since the summer.  It is HERE.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I’ve heard there are other strains so it’s been mutating, right? I think this strain is troubling because it’s transmitting faster and easier.


----------



## Reinventing21

It has been mutated into different strains, but this latest strain has mutated in a way that allows it to spread even faster and it might not be affected by antibodies of other strains...but they supposedly don't know yet...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So how are hotel rooms being cleaned/sanitized during this pandemic? Are they being thoroughly cleaned via CDC protocols or is it just the regular swiping with some extra sprays of Lysol?
> 
> I ask because that family that I mentioned before is thinking of driving south for another change of scenery. I don't know how they are going to get an obviously sick person into a hotel.



IDK. I took a quick birthday staycation a few months ago and when I was in that hotel room, I sprayed the entire thing down myself. 

It is utterly disturbing that a family is taking a sick person on a trip for a "change of scenery." WTH.


----------



## awhyley

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So how are hotel rooms being cleaned/sanitized during this pandemic? *Are they being thoroughly cleaned via CDC protocols or is it just the regular swiping with some extra sprays of Lysol?*
> 
> I ask because that family that I mentioned before is thinking of driving south for another change of scenery. I don't know how they are going to get an obviously sick person into a hotel.



Depends on the hotel, but where I'm at, there are specific protocols in place as well as specially-approved cleaners being used.
Your question about getting an obviously sick person into a hotel is an interesting one though because if the family isn't traveling internationally, no actual Covid-test is required (presented), but if they're displaying symptoms, then they may be rejected based on that fact alone.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm a bit heated right now.  

I mentioned upthread that SO's aunts/uncles in another part of the state have been having house parties with people outside their household. Well, now one of them is in the hospital with the classic signs of COVID. He's not doing well. That was bad enough but SO's sister and GF are living with them. Now they have symptoms that sound more like the flu but they're assuming the worst. The best part is SO's relatives decide now to kick SO's sister and GF out. Right before Christmas. This had been building for other reasons but this is the worst possible timing. 

These people blatantly defied the SIP order, exposed themselves and others and now put SO's parents in a difficult position because their daughter has no place to go.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I'm a bit heated right now.
> 
> I mentioned upthread that SO's aunts/uncles in another part of the state have been having house parties with people outside their household. Well, now one of them is in the hospital with the classic signs of COVID. He's not doing well. That was bad enough but SO's sister and GF are living with them. Now they have symptoms that sound more like the flu but they're assuming the worst. The best part is SO's relatives decide now to kick SO's sister and GF out. Right before Christmas. This had been building for other reasons but this is the worst possible timing.
> 
> These people blatantly defied the SIP order, exposed themselves and others and now put SO's parents in a difficult position because their daughter has no place to go.


Do they blame SO’s sister and GF? Or is this just an excuse to get them out the house and they don’t care how it hurts them?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Black Ambrosia said:


> Do they blame SO’s sister and GF? Or is this just an excuse to get them out the house and they don’t care how it hurts them?


This is just an excuse to kick them out.


----------



## PatDM'T

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> This is just an excuse to kick them out.



Really?
I assumed they
kicked them out
because they have
suspicious symptoms
so they are now trying
to curb the spread
albeit so late.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

PatDM'T said:


> Really?
> I assumed they
> kicked them out
> because they have
> suspicious symptoms
> so they are now trying
> to curb the spread
> albeit so late.


They didn't care about stopping the spread when they were having house parties. Tensions had been brewing for other reasons completely unrelated to COVID. But rather than level with SO's sister and GF and be honest, they were passive aggressive... until they turned up with symptoms.


----------



## Everything Zen

Just found out from my mom the extended family I really don’t mess with is having a Christmas gathering of at least 17-18 people from Hawaii, Miami, Cali, NC, etc. coming back to the main house in Indiana this year including bringing their WAGS, newborn offspring, etc. The lead Tweedle Dee (the aunt I mentioned upthread who was a nurse who already caught COVID) of this mess didn’t want to invite a long time family friend of decades who lives around the corner bc OMG COVID.  There’s a lot of folks getting canceled in 2021.


----------



## vevster

One NYC health care worker had ‘significant allergic reaction’ to COVID vaccine, out of 30,000 administered: city Health Dept.
					

More than 30,000 people in the city have gotten the shot since it was first administered to a Queens ICU nurse last week, and so far there has only been one “adverse event” as a result, according to the department.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Everything Zen said:


> Just found out from my mom the extended family I really don’t mess with is having a Christmas gathering of at least 17-18 people from Hawaii, Miami, Cali, NC, etc. coming back to the main house in Indiana this year including bringing their WAGS, newborn offspring, etc. The lead Tweedle Dee (the aunt I mentioned upthread who was a nurse who already caught COVID) of this mess didn’t want to invite a long time family friend of decades who lives around the corner bc OMG COVID.  There’s a lot of folks getting canceled in 2021.


WAGS?


----------



## Everything Zen

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> WAGS?


Wives and girlfriends (or in this case boyfriends)


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Everything Zen said:


> Wives and girlfriends (or in this case boyfriends)


Oh... duh lol. Thanks.


----------



## Everything Zen

vevster said:


> One NYC health care worker had ‘significant allergic reaction’ to COVID vaccine, out of 30,000 administered: city Health Dept.
> 
> 
> More than 30,000 people in the city have gotten the shot since it was first administered to a Queens ICU nurse last week, and so far there has only been one “adverse event” as a result, according to the department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nydailynews.com


Welcome to Phase IV of this clinical trial.   If it’s considered a severe adverse event she was admitted to a hospital for at least a certain pre-determined amount of time. My guess CTCAE (Common Terminology Criteria for Adverse Events) AE term: Vaccination Complication- grade 4


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Just found out from my mom the extended family I really don’t mess with is having a Christmas gathering of at least 17-18 people from Hawaii, Miami, Cali, NC, etc. coming back to the main house in Indiana this year including bringing their WAGS, newborn offspring, etc. The lead Tweedle Dee (the aunt I mentioned upthread who was a nurse who already caught COVID) of this mess didn’t want to invite a long time family friend of decades who lives around the corner bc OMG COVID.  There’s a lot of folks getting canceled in 2021.


----------



## yaya24

Skipping Christmas this year.

I realized that I could not smell or taste anything on Saturday 12.19.20 so I went and took a rapid test and it came back POSITIVE.

I have no other symptoms (so far). I'm staying hydrated and taking my supplements and whole foods.

Of course staying away from everyone until the new year.

Everyone be safe. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Transformer

yaya24 said:


> Skipping Christmas this year.
> 
> I realized that I could not smell or taste anything on Saturday 12.19.20 so I went and took a rapid test and it came back POSITIVE.
> 
> I have no other symptoms (so far). I'm staying hydrated and taking my supplements and whole foods.
> 
> Of course staying away from everyone until the new year.
> 
> Everyone be safe. Merry Christmas!



Please be observant and cautious.  Take your Temp every few hours and have someone on standby if you need to seek medical care.  In fact, arrange it now so there will be no second guessing on what's to be done.


----------



## Transformer

Here to announce the President of husband's bowling league died from COVID.  His wife contracted it also.  Get this.  They went to a bowling tournament in Richmond, VA stating that somehow they thought it was safe.  He noticed symptoms two days after attending and died two weeks later.  They are both over 60.

Now hubby is a diehard bowler.  He bowled in three leagues a week and practiced on two other days, so that was 5 out 7 days in a bowling alley.  He hasn't been to the lanes since COVID was announced.  

It was already bad enough that on average at least 5 members of the league die each year.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

yaya24 said:


> Skipping Christmas this year.
> 
> I realized that I could not smell or taste anything on Saturday 12.19.20 so I went and took a rapid test and it came back POSITIVE.
> 
> I have no other symptoms (so far). I'm staying hydrated and taking my supplements and whole foods.
> 
> Of course staying away from everyone until the new year.
> 
> Everyone be safe. Merry Christmas!


You're healthy and you've been in this thread so you know what to do. This thing is serious but I have a feeling you'll be fine.


----------



## yamilee21

yaya24 said:


> Skipping Christmas this year.
> 
> I realized that I could not smell or taste anything on Saturday 12.19.20 so I went and took a rapid test and it came back POSITIVE.
> 
> I have no other symptoms (so far). I'm staying hydrated and taking my supplements and whole foods.
> 
> Of course staying away from everyone until the new year. ...


If you don’t already have one, please try to get an oximeter as soon as you can so you can monitor your oxygen levels for the next few weeks. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Transformer

Every year in January, I send Hubby to Orlando, FL to an event where you take bowling lessons from a PRO for three days and on the final day there is a PRO-AM tournament.  You guessed it.  It’s Florida, they are still going to have the event.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Sentence Is Cut for U.S. Student Who Broke Quarantine​
Skylar Mack, 18, was sentenced to four months in prison for violating coronavirus restrictions in the Cayman Islands. After an outcry, her sentence was reduced to two months on Tuesday.








A panel of judges in the Cayman Islands on Tuesday cut the sentence of an American college student who violated the territory’s coronavirus laws to two months from four months after her lawyers argued that the punishment was too harsh.
A lawyer for the student, Skylar Mack, 18, and her boyfriend, Vanjae Ramgeet, 24, said they were sorry and asked for the forgiveness of the people of the Cayman Islands.
“Whilst it was our hope that Skylar would be able to return home to resume her studies in January, we accept the decision of the court and look forward to receiving its written reasons in due course,” the lawyer, Jonathon Hughes, said in a statement.
Ms. Mack and Mr. Ramgeet were sentenced last week to four months in prison after violating the Cayman Islands’ required 14-day quarantine period for visitors.

Her grandmother pleaded for an early release ahead of the hearing.
“She cries, she wants to come home,” Jeanne Mack, 68, said on NBC’s “Today” show on Monday. “She knows she made a mistake. She owns up to that, but she’s pretty hysterical right now.”


Dig deeper into the moment. 
Subscribe for $1 a week.

In late November, with her semester at Mercer University in Georgia complete, Ms. Mack flew to the Cayman Islands to watch Mr. Ramgeet compete in the islands’ Jet Ski racing national championship.
When she arrived, however, there was a problem.
She got there on a Friday; the championship was on Sunday. And the country’s laws required her to remain in her hotel room for 14 days.

CORONAVIRUS BRIEFING: An informed guide to the global outbreak, with the latest developments and expert advice.
Sign Up
To elude the restrictions, Ms. Mack, after receiving a negative coronavirus test, slipped an electronic monitoring bracelet from her wrist and escaped to a beach on Grand Cayman’s South Sound, where she saw Mr. Ramgeet win first place.
But the event organizers were notified that Ms. Mack may have been in breach of the rules and the police were called, her lawyer said. Ms. Mack was charged with leaving her home during the quarantine period, and Mr. Ramgeet was charged with aiding and abetting her.
Editors’ Picks​Are We Ready to Laugh About Covid-19? A British Sitcom Hopes So​
Christmas Is Coming. Cue the Guilt Trips and Tears.​
The Endless Debate: Cancel or Rebook?​

“This was as flagrant a breach as could be imagined,” Justice Roger Chapple said in court during the sentencing, according to the Cayman Compass, a news website in the Cayman Islands. “It was born of selfishness and arrogance.”

The islands, a British territory of nearly 65,000 residents, had reported 316 coronavirus infections and two deaths, as of Monday, with no reported cases of local transmission since July. Only people who have been preauthorized to enter the Cayman Islands can travel there, and they must quarantine at home or in a government or private facility.

Upon arrival in the Cayman Islands, visitors receive an electronic smart wristband and are equipped with a cellphone with an app, called Stay Safe Cayman. Using the app, they must log where they are quarantining. Visitors cannot end quarantines until they can show negative results from tests taken on their 15th day on the island, government officials said

Ms. Mack’s relatives in suburban Atlanta pulled together letters from friends and family members attesting to her character in an effort to get the sentence overturned on appeal, Jeanne Mack said.

Jeanne Mack also wrote to President Trump for help. She received a response from the Office of Presidential Correspondence last week stating that her message had been forwarded “to the appropriate federal agency for further action.”

Eric Trump, the president’s son, said on Twitter on Tuesday that a four-month sentence was unfair. “This is infuriating,” he wrote. “Skylar is an 18 year old girl who left her hotel to watch her boyfriend compete in a jet ski competition… 4 months in jail?!”

Ms. Mack, a pre-med student and the daughter of Dennis Mack, a professional Jet Ski racer, and her family had no excuses for what happened, her grandmother said: What she did was wrong.

“I’ll do everything to get you home, and when I get you here, I’m going to kick your butt,” Jeanne Mack said. “We’re not saying, ‘poor, innocent Skylar.’ We’re simply saying the punishment does not meet the crime.”

Skylar Mack and Mr. Ramgeet pleaded guilty to breaking the quarantine rules and were initially sentenced to 40 hours of community service and were fined 2,600 Cayman Islands dollars (about $3,100). But the punishment was increased last week after the prosecutor appealed, saying the initial sentences were “unduly lenient and wrong in principle.”

Justice Chapple said in court last week that “the gravity of the breach was such that the only appropriate sentence would have been one of immediate imprisonment,” the Cayman Compassreported.


----------



## yaya24

I'm pretty sure I know where I got COVID from. 

I took my Dad to his cataracts pre-op eye Dr. appointment last week Wednesday.. and  he was coughing and sneezing when I picked him up..

He doesn't go anywhere but his Dr. appointments & the occasional trip to the grocery store to pick up items for my Mom if they are running low and he wants to get out.. & one of us (the kids) will drive him because he recently had glaucoma surgery in his right eye (September) and cannot drive.

Well Dad was admitted to the ER yesterday around 4pm because he felt really weak and was disoriented (balance off) and my Mom was scared. 

He's 70. 

Positive test came back last night.
Please pray for my family.

He's in the Covid wing at a great hospital. They had him on IVs for fluid bc he was extremely dehydrated. They are running other tests because he appears to also have some infection on his tongue and throat.


----------



## awhyley

@yaya24, I'm definitely praying for you and your family at this time.  Your Dad sounds like he's going through IT right now.  

Hoping for a speedy and complete recovery for everyone.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

yaya24 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where I got COVID from.
> 
> I took my Dad to his cataracts pre-op eye Dr. appointment last week Wednesday.. and  he was coughing and sneezing when I picked him up..
> 
> He doesn't go anywhere but his Dr. appointments & the occasional trip to the grocery store to pick up items for my Mom if they are running low and he wants to get out.. & one of us (the kids) will drive him because he recently had glaucoma surgery in his right eye (September) and cannot drive.
> 
> Well Dad was admitted to the ER yesterday around 4pm because he felt really weak and was disoriented (balance off) and my Mom was scared.
> 
> He's 70.
> 
> Positive test came back last night.
> Please pray for my family.
> 
> He's in the Covid wing at a great hospital. They had him on IVs for fluid bc he was extremely dehydrated. They are running other tests because he appears to also have some infection on his tongue and throat.


I’m really sorry to hear about your dad. How is his breathing?


----------



## yaya24

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m really sorry to hear about your dad. How is his breathing?


Thank you.
He's breathing fine.



awhyley said:


> @yaya24, I'm definitely praying for you and your family at this time.  Your Dad sounds like he's going through IT right now.
> 
> Hoping for a speedy and complete recovery for everyone.


Thank you


----------



## vevster

This is scary, sad, an outrage


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Sentence Is Cut for U.S. Student Who Broke Quarantine​
> Skylar Mack, 18, was sentenced to four months in prison for violating coronavirus restrictions in the Cayman Islands. After an outcry, her sentence was reduced to two months on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A panel of judges in the Cayman Islands on Tuesday cut the sentence of an American college student who violated the territory’s coronavirus laws to two months from four months after her lawyers argued that the punishment was too harsh.
> A lawyer for the student, Skylar Mack, 18, and her boyfriend, Vanjae Ramgeet, 24, said they were sorry and asked for the forgiveness of the people of the Cayman Islands.
> “Whilst it was our hope that Skylar would be able to return home to resume her studies in January, we accept the decision of the court and look forward to receiving its written reasons in due course,” the lawyer, Jonathon Hughes, said in a statement.
> Ms. Mack and Mr. Ramgeet were sentenced last week to four months in prison after violating the Cayman Islands’ required 14-day quarantine period for visitors.
> 
> Her grandmother pleaded for an early release ahead of the hearing.
> “She cries, she wants to come home,” Jeanne Mack, 68, said on NBC’s “Today” show on Monday. “She knows she made a mistake. She owns up to that, but she’s pretty hysterical right now.”
> 
> 
> Dig deeper into the moment.
> Subscribe for $1 a week.
> 
> In late November, with her semester at Mercer University in Georgia complete, Ms. Mack flew to the Cayman Islands to watch Mr. Ramgeet compete in the islands’ Jet Ski racing national championship.
> When she arrived, however, there was a problem.
> She got there on a Friday; the championship was on Sunday. And the country’s laws required her to remain in her hotel room for 14 days.
> 
> CORONAVIRUS BRIEFING: An informed guide to the global outbreak, with the latest developments and expert advice.
> Sign Up
> To elude the restrictions, Ms. Mack, after receiving a negative coronavirus test, slipped an electronic monitoring bracelet from her wrist and escaped to a beach on Grand Cayman’s South Sound, where she saw Mr. Ramgeet win first place.
> But the event organizers were notified that Ms. Mack may have been in breach of the rules and the police were called, her lawyer said. Ms. Mack was charged with leaving her home during the quarantine period, and Mr. Ramgeet was charged with aiding and abetting her.
> Editors’ Picks​Are We Ready to Laugh About Covid-19? A British Sitcom Hopes So​Christmas Is Coming. Cue the Guilt Trips and Tears.​The Endless Debate: Cancel or Rebook?​
> “This was as flagrant a breach as could be imagined,” Justice Roger Chapple said in court during the sentencing, according to the Cayman Compass, a news website in the Cayman Islands. “It was born of selfishness and arrogance.”
> 
> The islands, a British territory of nearly 65,000 residents, had reported 316 coronavirus infections and two deaths, as of Monday, with no reported cases of local transmission since July. Only people who have been preauthorized to enter the Cayman Islands can travel there, and they must quarantine at home or in a government or private facility.
> 
> Upon arrival in the Cayman Islands, visitors receive an electronic smart wristband and are equipped with a cellphone with an app, called Stay Safe Cayman. Using the app, they must log where they are quarantining. Visitors cannot end quarantines until they can show negative results from tests taken on their 15th day on the island, government officials said
> 
> Ms. Mack’s relatives in suburban Atlanta pulled together letters from friends and family members attesting to her character in an effort to get the sentence overturned on appeal, Jeanne Mack said.
> 
> Jeanne Mack also wrote to President Trump for help. She received a response from the Office of Presidential Correspondence last week stating that her message had been forwarded “to the appropriate federal agency for further action.”
> 
> Eric Trump, the president’s son, said on Twitter on Tuesday that a four-month sentence was unfair. “This is infuriating,” he wrote. “Skylar is an 18 year old girl who left her hotel to watch her boyfriend compete in a jet ski competition… 4 months in jail?!”
> 
> Ms. Mack, a pre-med student and the daughter of Dennis Mack, a professional Jet Ski racer, and her family had no excuses for what happened, her grandmother said: What she did was wrong.
> 
> “I’ll do everything to get you home, and when I get you here, I’m going to kick your butt,” Jeanne Mack said. “We’re not saying, ‘poor, innocent Skylar.’ We’re simply saying the punishment does not meet the crime.”
> 
> Skylar Mack and Mr. Ramgeet pleaded guilty to breaking the quarantine rules and were initially sentenced to 40 hours of community service and were fined 2,600 Cayman Islands dollars (about $3,100). But the punishment was increased last week after the prosecutor appealed, saying the initial sentences were “unduly lenient and wrong in principle.”
> 
> Justice Chapple said in court last week that “the gravity of the breach was such that the only appropriate sentence would have been one of immediate imprisonment,” the Cayman Compassreported.


Relaxing alone on Christmas Eve and reflecting on the past year: haven’t seen anyone except my parents in three occasions (one medically necessary) and one friend once over for dinner since February except the two humans I live with and really struggle to like them the more time I spend with them on a forced sustained basis - What’s so terrible about being isolated and alone?


----------



## Rastafarai

vevster said:


> This is scary, sad, an outrage



This is why we CANNOT trust these doctors or nurses. Going to a hospital is now considered a death sentence for many Black patients with COVID.

Ladies - please please mask up and socially distance. For those already with COVID, take your health into your own hands with aggressive natural herbs and supplements and as someone suggested, monitor your oxygen levels. Have someone on standby who can immediately take you to a medical care facility if things turn dire. At this rate healthcare facilities are a toss up on how you or your family members get treated.

@yaya24 I pray for your and your dad's speedy recovery. Remember your zinc, Vitamin C, and Vitamin D supplements. Cut and boil garlic, lemon, ginger and yellow onions into a tea. Cut any and all sugars from your diet. If you can also get burdock root and elderberry and make into a tea, even better. Be well, sis.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Everything Zen said:


> Relaxing alone on Christmas Eve and reflecting on the past year: haven’t seen anyone except my parents in three occasions (one medically necessary) and one friend once over for dinner since February except the two humans I live with and really struggle to like them the more time I spend with them on a forced sustained basis - What’s so terrible about being isolated and alone?


I guess it just depends on the person. The isolation is definitely harder on some people than others. That doesnt mean everyone shouldn’t still have to suck it up and do the right thing. I’ll get back to my dinners and lunches with my friends when the time is right.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Quote from the article: 


> At its current pace, the U.S. appears to have the capacity to administer less than a third of the shots that are shipped in a given week


----------



## Everything Zen

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I guess it just depends on the person. The isolation is definitely harder on some people than others. That doesnt mean everyone shouldn’t still have to suck it up and do the right thing. I’ll get back to my dinners and lunches with my friends when the time is right.


Looking at myself in the mirror looking like a black crackhead Pippielongstocking from self isolating since March wishing I was with some of my worst enemies at this point 

This would have been over/far less traumatic if everyone could stop being so selfish about the unnecessary


----------



## nycutiepie

yaya24 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where I got COVID from.
> 
> I took my Dad to his cataracts pre-op eye Dr. appointment last week Wednesday.. and  he was coughing and sneezing when I picked him up..
> 
> He doesn't go anywhere but his Dr. appointments & the occasional trip to the grocery store to pick up items for my Mom if they are running low and he wants to get out.. & one of us (the kids) will drive him because he recently had glaucoma surgery in his right eye (September) and cannot drive.
> 
> Well Dad was admitted to the ER yesterday around 4pm because he felt really weak and was disoriented (balance off) and my Mom was scared.
> 
> He's 70.
> 
> Positive test came back last night.
> Please pray for my family.
> 
> He's in the Covid wing at a great hospital. They had him on IVs for fluid bc he was extremely dehydrated. They are running other tests because he appears to also have some infection on his tongue and throat.


Praying for your entire family. May God comfort and heal.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yaya24 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where I got COVID from.
> 
> I took my Dad to his cataracts pre-op eye Dr. appointment last week Wednesday.. and  he was coughing and sneezing when I picked him up..
> 
> He doesn't go anywhere but his Dr. appointments & the occasional trip to the grocery store to pick up items for my Mom if they are running low and he wants to get out.. & one of us (the kids) will drive him because he recently had glaucoma surgery in his right eye (September) and cannot drive.
> 
> Well Dad was admitted to the ER yesterday around 4pm because he felt really weak and was disoriented (balance off) and my Mom was scared.
> 
> He's 70.
> 
> Positive test came back last night.
> Please pray for my family.
> 
> He's in the Covid wing at a great hospital. They had him on IVs for fluid bc he was extremely dehydrated. They are running other tests because he appears to also have some infection on his tongue and throat.


Praying for you and your family!!!


----------



## mensa

Black Ambrosia said:


>


how very disgusting!  SPEECHLESS AGAIN!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> This is scary, sad, an outrage


 I just saw this on my IG feed. The son in law of the Judge who lost her daughter after the daughter had recently given birth (her name eludes me) posted it. His IG handle is 4Kira4Us I believe.

The key is taking every precaution to not get sick. For my family, it means being hermits. Doing work, school, grocery trips as needed and no more than that. It feels isolating, our kids are "okay" and we even have to stake out playgrounds before we bring them. They value that precious time outside or on family walks. Thats it. No traveling, no gathering, all zooms--No chances.
I got the zinc and I'm happy and we are going to keep up with herbals. I truly believe for kids, keeping so many home helps. It helps the few kids in schools and the kids staying home. My kids haven't had runny noses and its been so cold. I KNOW its because people sent their kids to school sick. I feel so much better health-wise and I know its because we don't have clients coming into the office spreading their and their kids germs. 

People still think they'll be OKAY if they get COVID. They believe they are healthy enough to survive it. We got 19 year old college kids who USED to run 60+ miles/week who are 6 months post "recovered" from COVID who can't even walk a block to get to the store....people are months recovered and their hair keeps falling out, they lost their jobs due to long term post COVID-19 illness...permanently on O2 and also can't work...fighting their insurance, disability, jobs.....its horrendous and news outlets are raising the alarms and no one is listening.


2021 will be the tsunami after this storm. Lawsuits, medical insurance, disability insurance refusals, job losses are still coming. Hospital lawsuits are coming.

PREVENTION IS KEY.


----------



## mensa

The New York Times reports that Susan Moore, a black doctor from Indiana, died due to her white doctor refusing to give her the proper measures that she needed to treat her covid-19 symtoms.  She documented what she was going through with recordings on her phone.

I've often wondered how many of my people have literally been medically treated with negligence by some of the hospital staff who simply ignored them, by not taking their illness seriously, and/or sending them home.

And they wonder why some of us are so leary of getting any covid-19 vacine?


----------



## Rastafarai

mensa said:


> The New York Times reports that Susan Moore, a black doctor from Indiana, died due to her white doctor refusing to give her the proper measures to treat her covid-19 symtoms.  She documented what she was going through with recordings on her phone.
> 
> I've often wondered how many of my people have literally been medically negligent by some of the hospital staff by simply ignoring them, not taking their illness seriously, and/or sending them home.
> 
> And they wonder why some of us are so leary of getting any covid-19 vacine?



Exactly! Here is the "doctor" that took her life:


----------



## mensa

vevster said:


> This is scary, sad, an outrage


I just mentioned about this in another thread.  My blood is boiling!

God help my people p.l.e.a.s.e.


----------



## mensa

Rastafarai said:


> Exactly! Here is the "doctor" that took her life:
> 
> View attachment 466611


He needs to lose his license to practice medicine.  Until something drastic is done, they will continue to mistreat and slaughter us.

How sad it is that Dr. Moore lost her life.  She was only 52.  But, I'm so glad that she recorded what was happening to her!


----------



## mensa

Rastafarai said:


> Exactly! Here is the "doctor" that took her life:
> 
> View attachment 466611


Hi Rastafarai, I edited my previous post regarding this awful and horrible matter.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@naturalgyrl5199 I think it was Judge Hatchett's son in law.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Transformer said:


> Every year in January, I send Hubby to Orlando, FL to an event where you take bowling lessons from a PRO for three days and on the final day there is a PRO-AM tournament.  You guessed it.  It’s Florida, they are still going to have the event.


Florida is eternally THAT state.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The key is taking every precaution to not get sick.


That is the first thing I said to the friend that sent me this.


----------



## vevster




----------



## awhyley

vevster said:


>



So no Moderna for LA and NY?  Lots of people are going to be wary because of this.


----------



## SoniT

I saw my Daddy in person for the first time in I don't know how many months. I dropped off some cookies and visited briefly. We both kept masks on and he was very happy to see me . I've been trying to do the right thing throughout this pandemic and I'd never forgive myself if I inadvertently gave him the virus.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Ganjababy

yamilee21 said:


> If you don’t already have one, please try to get an oximeter as soon as you can so you can monitor your oxygen levels for the next few weeks. Take care of yourself.


I second this. Very important.


----------



## Ganjababy

I have a young family (late 20’s) member in hospital with COVID. The person is losing their mind and posting everything and every crazy thought on Facebook. I don’t know if it’s the long isolation, then having to be in hospital over the holidays. But she has gone batpoop crazy and posting all kind of crazy thoughts and accusations. I am worried about it coming back to bite the person in the future. She is a professional. In addition, Covid can induce psychosis, mania and hallucination. I suspect that’s what’s happening because she is never like that. She is a college educated professional with a calm and level and headed demeanour. The person posting is the total opposite with no filter whatsoever


----------



## lavaflow99

Oh dear....Africa has held their own and stayed strong for the most part in this pandemic.  Not sure how much longer if this pandemic keeps raging.









						As Virus Resurges in Africa, Doctors Fear the Worst Is Yet to Come (Published 2020)
					

The coronavirus killed far fewer people in Africa than in Europe and the Americas, leading to a widespread perception that it was a disease of the West. Now, a tide of new cases on the continent is raising alarms.




					www.nytimes.com
				




As Virus Resurges in Africa, Doctors Fear the Worst Is Yet to Come​The coronavirus killed far fewer people in Africa than in Europe and the Americas, leading to a widespread perception that it was a disease of the West. Now, a tide of new cases on the continent is raising alarms.
Credit...Samantha Reinders for The New York Times




By Sheri Fink

Dec. 26, 2020Updated 11:01 a.m. ET
PORT ELIZABETH, South Africa — At the center of a terrifying coronavirus surge, 242 patients lay in row after row of beds under the soaring metal beams of a decommissioned Volkswagen factory.
Workers at the vast field hospital could provide oxygen and medications, but there were no I.C.U. beds, no ventilators, no working phones and just one physician on duty on a recent Sunday — Dr. Jessica Du Preez, in her second year of independent practice.
In a shed-like refrigerator behind a door marked “BODY HOLD,” carts contained the remains of three patients that morning. A funeral home had already picked up another body.




On rounds, Dr. Du Preez stopped at the bed of a 60-year-old patient, a grandmother and former college counselor. Her oxygen tube had detached while she was lying prone, but the nurses had so many patients they hadn’t noticed. Now, she was gone.


As two porters placed her corpse in a bag, a worker peeked through the door to tell them another patient, a 67-year-old diabetic man, had died.
Meanwhile, the condition of a teacher in her 50s was deteriorating. Dr. Du Preez tried to find I.C.U. space for her elsewhere in the city, to no avail. She called the teacher’s husband, who asked what he could do. “Not much,” the young doctor responded.
“Shame,” she said again and again that day.
For hours, the alarm on the teacher’s bedside monitor bleated. Her oxygen level was dangerously low, her pulse racing and her blood pressure soaring. Still, she remained conscious, saying she could not breathe. That evening, she died alone. A book, “A Heartbeat of Hope: 366 devotions,” lay on her bedside stand alongside a pair of reading glasses.
When the pandemic began, global public health officials raised grave concerns about the vulnerabilities of Africa. But its countries overall appeared to fare far better than those in Europe or the Americas, upending scientists’ expectations. Now, the coronavirus is on the rise again in swaths of the continent, posing a new, possibly deadlier threat.
​https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/22/...on=CompanionColumn&contentCollection=Trending
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...on=CompanionColumn&contentCollection=Trending
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/20/...on=CompanionColumn&contentCollection=Trending


In South Africa, a crush of new cases that spread from Port Elizabeth is growing exponentially across the nation, with deaths mounting. Eight countries, including Nigeria, Uganda and Mali, recently recorded their highest daily case counts all year. “The second wave is here,” John N. Nkengasong, the head of the Africa Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, has declared.



When the virus was first detected, many African countries were considered particularly at risk because they had weak medical, laboratory and disease-surveillance systems and were already battling other contagions. Some were riven by armed conflict, limiting health workers’ access. In March, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, the first African director-general of the World Health Organization, cautioned, “We have to prepare for the worst.”
But many African governments pursued swift, severe lockdowns that — while financially ruinous, especially for their poorest citizens — slowed the rate of infection. Some deployed networks of community health workers. The Africa C.D.C., the W.H.O. and other agencies helped expand testing and moved in protective gear, medical equipment and pharmaceuticals.
The reported toll of the pandemic on the continent — 2.6 million cases and 61,000 deaths, according to the Africa C.D.C. — is lower than what the United States alone currently experiences in three weeks.
But that accounting is almost certainly incomplete. Evidence is growing that many cases were missed, according to an analysis of new studies, visits to nearly a dozen medical institutions and interviews with more than 100 public health officials, scientists, government leaders and medical providers on the continent.
“It is possible and very likely that the rate of exposure is much more than what has been reported,” Dr. Nkengasong said in an interview.







Now, as they battle new outbreaks, doctors are convinced that deaths have also gone uncounted. Dr. John Black, the only infectious-disease specialist for adults in Port Elizabeth, said he and other physicians feared that many people were dying at home. Indeed, a government analysis showed that there had been more than twice as many excess deaths as could be explained by confirmed cases in South Africa. “We don’t know what the real number is,” he said.
Scientists are also considering other explanations for the continent’s outcome. These range from the asymptomatic or mild infections more common in youth — the median age in Africa is just 19.7, about half that of the United States — to unproven factors including pre-existing immunity, patterns of mobility and climate. If those conditions helped protect against the virus earlier, officials ask, will they do so now?
In South Africa, the continent’s leader by far in coronavirus cases and deaths, the growing devastation in its medical system has led to the rationing of care for older adults. Last week, officials announced that a new variant of the virus that may be associated with faster transmission has become dominant. With stricter control measures lifted and many people no longer seeing the virus as a threat, public health officials fear that Africa’s second wave could be far worse than its first.
“The risk perception has gone from something very scary at the beginning to now something people are not worried about anymore,” said Dr. Chikwe Ihekweazu, director-general of the Nigeria Center for Disease Control.




Some Africans view Covid-19 as an affliction of Westerners and wealthy travelers. In a classroom in a Somali community displaced by drought and war, a fourth grader readily identified the United States as having the most cases. “Donald Trump was Covid-19-positive,” he said.



Sarah Oyangi, 35, an apartment complex manager who lives in what she refers to as a slum in Nairobi, said friends told her they weren’t worried because the virus “is for wazungu and the rich,” using a Swahili word meaning European or white people. “It’s not our disease.”
Dr. Nkengasong said he was very worried about how long it would take to vaccinate enough people on the continent to protect the most vulnerable from unwitting spreaders.


A global effort to help low- and middle-income countries aims for 20 percent coverage at most by the end of 2021, a third of what African leaders say is needed. “The U.S. is not going to target 20 percent of its population. Europe is not going to target 20 percent of its population,” he said. “Why do you think in Africa we should?”
The First Wave​The first case on the continent was detected on Feb. 14 in a foreign traveler from China to Egypt. Two weeks later, Nigeria discovered that a contractor who had flown in from Milan was ill. In South Africa, the earliest cases involved a half-dozen or so people who had gone skiing in Italy. The W.H.O.’s regional director for Africa reported on March 19 that infected travelers from Europe had come into 27 or 28 countries.
Early on in sub-Saharan Africa, only South Africa and Senegal had supplies to perform diagnostic tests, but with aid, every country on the continent was later able to do some testing.



As the virus overwhelmed the West’s advanced health systems, governments across Africa, with some notable exceptions, imposed stringent curfews and lockdowns. Some countries had only a few cases at the time; Zimbabwe declared a national disaster without having announced one.



“They went into shutdown because we were terribly ill prepared,” Dr. Nkengasong said. But that desperate action may have put Africa ahead of the curve in fighting the virus, instead of behind it, as the United States and Europe found themselves.
Dozens of African health ministers agreed on a continental strategy in February, coordinating closely through the Africa C.D.C. West African nations also built on lessons from the Ebola response in 2014 and 2015.



South Africa shut schools, curbed travel from high-risk countries and restricted mass gatherings. “For the first three weeks, our epidemic was growing on track, almost case for case, with the British epidemic,” said Dr. Salim S. Abdool Karim, a top infectious-disease expert. Then “the pandemic just turned,” he added. “It slowed.”
​
Later, the country prohibited alcohol sales, which led to a drop in car accidents, assaults and shootings, freeing up hospital capacity to treat Covid patients. The police and military enforced the measures, arresting thousands and killing several.
Eventually, the government eased the restrictions, finding the economic cost too steep. Cases soared and hospitals were pummeled. South Africa brought in outside help: 200 physicians from Cuba, medical staff from Doctors Without Borders and scientists from the W.H.O. By late August, the numbers dropped.
Roughly 3,000 miles away, and at the other end of the economic spectrum, Somalia had also imposed a lockdown. The country had a 70 percent poverty rate; the restrictions hit subsistence workers hard and also delayed childhood vaccinations. “African countries have followed the footsteps of all the other countries without understanding if it’s the best thing to do,” said Dr. Mamunur Rahman Malik, the W.H.O. representative in Somalia.



Closed borders and canceled domestic flights impeded the flow of lifesaving equipment and outside experts. Soon, about 150 health facilities in far-flung rural areas ran out of medical supplies, and international agencies had to charter flights to keep them stocked.
The agencies also felt obliged to send ventilators, costing up to $25,000 each, to poorly equipped countries. But Somalia, which has one of the lowest ratios of doctors and nurses to population in the world, did not have enough personnel trained to operate them.



That was the case with De Martino, a Covid hospital in Mogadishu, which had no I.C.U. or even basic fever medicine, according to its director, Dr. Abdirizak Yusuf Ahmed. Unable to secure medical oxygen for its patients — a problem throughout Africa — the hospital bought tanks from an industrial supplier, built a Rube Goldberg-like network of pipes to the isolation wards, and assigned technicians to switch out empties around the clock.


Somalia exploited one advantage: a system of hundreds of polio workers that extended from the capital to remote rural areas. Employed by the W.H.O., they were redirected to inform people about the pandemic and help identify cases. Community workers have detected about 40 percent of its 4,690 known infections, according to Dr. Malik, the W.H.O. representative.
But about half the country was not reporting any cases at all. Laboratory workers fanned out; in terrain controlled by the Shabab terrorist group, some were driven away. Elsewhere, they found a high number of cases in several districts where the virus had never before been documented.



With widely varying rates of testing and data collection across the continent, public health officials are struggling to assess the pandemic’s reach. In more than a half-dozen countries, antibody tests suggest that the virus has spread far more widely than reported, according to research involving blood donors, pregnant women, H.I.V.-positive people and hospital staff.
Many African countries are planning much broader sampling. But financial and political realities often cause delays. That happened in Hargeisa, Somaliland, when health officials one recent morning debated which districts should bear the cost of notepads, pens, pencils and cellphone airtime.



Participants also objected that some areas were excluded from the survey, which they attributed to planners in Mogadishu, the capital of Somalia, from which Somaliland declared its independence in 1991 after a civil war.
Determining the death toll is especially challenging. Only a third of the nations on the continent record and report annual deaths, according to the U.N. Economic Commission for Africa, many not meeting international standards.
But South Africa offers clues. An estimated 60,000 more people have died there than would normally be expected; fewer than half have been attributed to Covid-19. Disrupted health services may account for some of them, but researchers believe that many fatal Covid cases have gone undetected.
Older adults, people with chronic health conditions and those admitted to public, rather than private, institutions are more likely to die, according to the country’s National Institute for Communicable Diseases. White South Africans have been hospitalized for the coronavirus at higher rates than their share of the population, probably because of their higher average age. But the institute found that when controlling for age, Black, Indian and mixed-race South Africans were more likely than white South Africans to die of the disease in hospitals.



Still, experts generally believe that fatalities on the continent are far lower than in the West, potentially for reasons beyond demographics. For instance, countries that regularly immunize babies with a tuberculosis vaccine also tend to have lower coronavirus mortality, though a causative link has yet to be proved.
To achieve widespread immunity, more targeted vaccines are needed, like those now rolling out in the United States and Europe. Most African countries have not struck direct deals with Western vaccine makers, though some are importing Chinese-made vaccines not yet vetted by stringent regulators. The continent itself has little vaccine-manufacturing capacity. Biovac, a company in Cape Town, was trying to find a partner and would need up to a year to begin filling vials.
But Africans have played an important role in developing coronavirus vaccines. In Durban, Senzo Maloyi, 30, volunteered for a clinical trial of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, as part of the United States’ Operation Warp Speed. “By us participating, if it does go well, we’ll be helping a lot of people,” he said. There was no guarantee, though, that those who’d be helped would be in South Africa.
A Rattled Health System​Last month, South African officials thought they had a brief opportunity to douse hot spots of infection in the Eastern Cape before they spread across the country.
Crowded post offices, college dormitory parties and migrant farmer encampments were potential sources of outbreaks. So were the traditional three-week initiation retreats where an expected 50,000 18-year-old boys would undergo circumcision in December and January.
The government imposed a nighttime curfew in Port Elizabeth and limited alcohol sales and the size of gatherings. A proposal to screen nearly all adults in the most affected areas, though, was dropped after a pilot project strained labs.
Meanwhile, cases mounted, highlighting the health system’s inequalities. Most South Africans rely on public health services; only 14 percent get medical care from better-endowed private providers. In Port Elizabeth one recent day, 57 of the 59 patients on ventilators were in private hospitals.



Even the private sector was hard-pressed in the outbreak. Dr. Hlanjwa Maepa, the sole pulmonologist at Netcare Greenacres Hospital, spent her day attending to nearly 40 coronavirus patients, inserting breathing tubes and catheters and not stopping once in 12 hours to take off her protective equipment to eat or use the toilet.

The hospital was not proning Covid pneumonia patients — turning them on their bellies — even though evidence shows that it improves oxygen levels and reduces the need for ventilators. “We don’t have enough manpower to do it,” Dr. Maepa said.
The 16-bed I.C.U. was full, and she shifted patients like puzzle pieces to make space for the sickest. A wealthy executive begged her to save him because his affairs were not in order, asking to buy his own ventilator and be treated at home. A middle-aged man sobbed as he visited his dying wife. “There’s a mountain coming, and I may not be able to get over it with her,” Dr. Maepa told him. “But we’re trying either way.”
The scene inside two of the city’s public hospitals was more dire. Dozens of medical workers were out sick, and patients stayed hours, sometimes days, in crowded observation rooms awaiting ward admission. One aging hospital, Dora Nginza, lacked an I.C.U. and was rushing to finish a renovation because it could not properly isolate patients. The physician in charge, Dr. Lokuthula Maphalala, spent her shift pushing stretchers and lifting patients. The other public hospital, Livingstone, had to refuse most patients who needed transfer to the I.C.U. “These cases and faces come back to you,” said its director, Dr. Lizette van der Merwe.


At the nearby field hospital in Port Elizabeth, doctors were forced to ration. Dr. Black, the infectious-disease specialist, saw that an 84-year-old man had been placed on a high-flow oxygen device, a decision he said was “completely against” the protocol tacked to a wall, labeled “Allocation of Scarce Critical Care Resources During the COVID-19 Public Health Emergency.”


“If I need it, I’m going to take it away from him, because he’s not a great candidate,” Dr. Black said.
According to the guidelines, patients more than “mildly frail” at baseline, including those who “often have problems with stairs” and need minimal help with dressing, were to be denied critical care. Other patients were to be divided into low-, medium- and high-priority groups based on pre-existing conditions and degree of illness, with age groups as a tiebreaker.
In practice the procedure was cruder. If you’re 60 with another health condition, “the chance of you getting into an I.C.U. is close to zero,” Dr. Black said. “I have patients dying here in their 30s who couldn’t get into a hospital, and now I.C.U.s are full.”


That night, the nursing staff wound through the wards singing hymns and the Lord’s Prayer. A nurse who sang in her church choir beat an empty water bottle against a cardboard box labeled for compliments and complaints.
‘Killing People Silently’​In Howlwadaag, a rubble-filled settlement in Hargeisa for Somali and Ethiopian refugees displaced by conflict and drought, the risks of transmission were evident. Residents live among prickly cacti, sleeping in crowded corrugated sheet metal shacks and rounded cloth-covered dwellings. Polio outreach workers advised residents to sleep separately if sick and wash their hands often. But community members said they could not afford soap.

A woman complaining of a cough and difficulty breathing rejected the advice of health workers to go to the hospital one day this month. “I’m afraid of people not being able to come see me,” said Khadra Mahdi Abdi, adding that the price of transport was too steep.
In the region, the pandemic often inspires denial. Restaurants are busy, social distancing rare, large family gatherings common. Mask wearing carries a stigma.
“People are watching you and point their fingers at you and say, ‘This is corona man,’” said Hassan Warsame Nor, a senior lecturer at Benadir University, in Mogadishu, who led a Unicef study of attitudes in Somalia’s capital.
And resisting medical treatment is routine.
At Hargeisa’s designated Covid hospital, Daryeel, five patients separated by empty metal frame beds lay beside hissing oxygen tanks, with handwritten medication orders taped to the walls. Nurses swatted away flies that flew in through windows facing a courtyard, where patients were sometimes rolled for a dose of sunshine and bird song. Most had a family member attending them, which the hospital director, Dr. Yusuf M. Ahmed, felt compelled to allow.



There was only one doctor on duty at an isolation hospital in Hargeisa, Somaliland, a region that has declared independence from Somalia but is not internationally recognized.CreditCredit...Video by Sheri Fink. Photo by Samantha Reinders for The New York Times.
He said that about 80 percent of patients scheduled for transfer to Daryeel after testing positive at the main public hospital never showed up. People were dying at home. “The virus is now killing people silently,” said Dr. Hussein Abdillahi Ali, a junior physician there.
Judging by the condolence pages on Facebook, the director said, Covid-19 has come back “with a vengeance.”

At least two of those hospitalized that day later died. “Patients are coming at a late stage,” he said. “It’s much harder than the first round.”

The Baqiic cemetery in Hargeisa. Doctors believe many coronavirus deaths have gone unreported.Credit...Samantha Reinders for The New York Times
At the Baqiic cemetery on the outskirts of Hargeisa, about 50 men and boys gathered at a grave site this month to bury a family matriarch who had died of unknown causes. Their shovels hit the ground in a frenzy, causing a plume of earth to rise in the air like smoke.
A caretaker at the cemetery’s entrance produced a notebook with handwritten entries for the deceased. Because families often dug graves for their loved ones, he said, he logged only some of the burials and did not share his list with the government.


----------



## chocolat79

I haven't read through everything,  but the stats in SoCal are right.  I work in a hospital in a neighboring county to LA county and our ICU is full and our hospital is almost full.  I think we had 6 beds available last week.  Our morgue is overflowing.  All different ages have been affected and younger people are dying. We had a 29 year old die with Covid. 

 Lots of people still getting together though and Kirk Cameron is singing Xmas caroles with thousands. Ironically enough,  the hospital in Thousand Oaks been full for a while,  so if any of those people get Covid, they're probably going to a hospital across town,  if not out of the county.  Now isn't the time to be getting sick with anything.


----------



## chocolat79

vevster said:


> This is scary, sad, an outrage


This poor lady! She did right by requesting to be transferred to another hospital but I guess it was too late? 

This is why Black people still need advocates. Since it's Covid and hospitals aren't allowing visitors, she should've gotten her colleagues to help her.  I actually have a few coworkers who'd advocate on my behalf and I've made sure to befriend important doctors in the hospital for just such an event.  Black people (women in particular) can have a difficult hospital stay,  so if you can have an advocate with you, do so. If not,  make friends with one of the most helpful nurses and see if they'll help. If you're a HCW in the hospital,  befriend some doctors.  I'm just a lowly technologist but I've been very deliberate about "befriending" doctors and nurses who I know would advocate for me. In healthcare,  use all possible resources that are available to you, especially if you're a HCW.


----------



## awhyley




----------



## Evolving78

awhyley said:


>


Oh because they are saying it came from South Africa...


----------



## vevster

Another one. Bell’s Palsey from the vaccine.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I knew someone years ago who had bells palsey. It was temporary but I think it was a few months before he was back to normal. I don't think he ever found out what caused it. I remember it was kind of scary because he looked like and thought he maybe had a stroke.


----------



## yamilee21

This article is too long to copy and paste, but it is worth reading. The larger media narrative is that mostly the elderly are dying from COVID-19; even when the disproportionate impact on the Black community is mentioned, it’s easy to ignore the true effect of that impact. 









						How COVID-19 Hollowed Out a Generation of Young Black Men
					

They were pillars of their communities and families, and they are not replaceable. To understand why COVID-19 killed so many young Black men, you need to know the legend of John Henry.




					www.propublica.org


----------



## Lute

@Black Ambrosia 
*sigh*
I'm going to wait a little bit longer on this vaccine. I hope the woman in the clip recovers.  Even though the vaccine is out now. I'm still infuriated on how this was handled.


----------



## Kitamita

yamilee21 said:


> This article is too long to copy and paste, but it is worth reading. The larger media narrative is that mostly the elderly are dying from COVID-19; even when the disproportionate impact on the Black community is mentioned, it’s easy to ignore the true effect of that impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How COVID-19 Hollowed Out a Generation of Young Black Men
> 
> 
> They were pillars of their communities and families, and they are not replaceable. To understand why COVID-19 killed so many young Black men, you need to know the legend of John Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.propublica.org


I was just about to post this. It is so saddening to see how Covid-19 has attacked minority populations.  

This portion of the article is so telling:

"Stress is a physiological reaction, hard-wired in the body, that helps protect it against external threats. At the first sign of danger, the brain sounds an alarm, setting off a torrent of neurological and hormonal signals that whoosh into the blood, stimulating the body to fight or give flight. The heart beats faster and breathing quickens; blood vessels dilate, so more oxygen reaches the brain and muscles. The immune system’s inflammatory response is activated to promote quick healing. When the threat passes, hormone levels return to normal, blood glucose ebbs and heart rate and blood pressure go back to baseline. At least, that’s how the human body is designed to work.

But overexposure to cortisol and other stress hormones can cause the gears to malfunction. “Your body’s over-producing, always working hard to bring itself back down to the normal level,” said Roland J. Thorpe Jr., a professor at the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health and founding director of the Program for Research on Men’s Health at the Hopkins Center for Health Disparities Solutions. The constant strain “resets the normal,” he said. As blood pressure remains high and inflammation becomes chronic, the inner linings of blood vessels start to thicken and stiffen, which forces the heart to work harder, which dysregulates other organs until they, too, begin to fail. “Your body starts to wear down,” Thorpe said — a phenomenon known as weathering.



The cumulative effects of stress begin in the womb, when cortisol released into a pregnant woman’s bloodstream crosses the placenta; it is one of the reasons a disproportionate number of Black babies are born too early and too small. Then, exposure to adverse childhood experiences — anything from abuse and neglect to poverty and hunger — continues the toxic stream; too much exposure to cortisol at a critical stage in development can rewire the neurological system’s fight-or-flight response, essentially causing the brain’s stress switch to break. The more stress a youngster endures, the more likely he or she is to have academic, behavioral and health problems from depression to obesity.

Weathering isn’t specific to race, but it is believed to take a particular toll on Black people because of the unique, unrelenting stress caused by racism that wears away the body and the spirit, “just like you have siding on the house, and the rain or the sun beats on it, and eventually it starts to fade,” said Dr. Jerome Adams, the U.S. surgeon general under the Trump administration. Shawnita Sealy-Jefferson, a social epidemiologist at Ohio State University, says the human body isn’t designed to withstand such biological and emotional assaults: “It’s the same thing as if you revved the engine of your car all day, every day. Sooner or later, the car is going to break down.”

The effects of stress can be seen at the cellular level. Researchers have found that in Black people, telomeres — repeated sequences of DNA that protect the ends of chromosomes by forming a cap, much like the plastic tip on a shoelace — become shortened at a faster rate, a sign of premature aging. In a 2018 study examining changes in seven biomarkers in cardiac patients over a 30-year period, researchers found that Black patients weathered at an average of about six years faster than whites. And it was the extraordinarily high rates of hypertension in the Black community that prompted scientists to look at the impact of stress in the first place. By age 55, about 76% of Black men and women develop high blood pressure, versus 54% of white men and 40% of white women, which increases the risk of heart attacks and strokes.

Sustained stress has strong links to obesity, which Black children and adults have at much higher rates than whites. Some of this is physiological: The interplay between cortisol and glucose is complex and insidious, triggering metabolic changes that can lead to diabetes and other chronic diseases. Some of it is psychological and behavioral: Stress is strongly associated with depression and other mental health disorders. “The way that people deal with stress is by strategies that make us feel better,” such as comfort eating, said Thomas LaVeist, dean of Tulane University School of Public Health and Tropical Medicine. Stress and anxiety cause sleeplessness, which itself is correlated with weight gain. The result is often a cascade of health problems — hypertension, cardiovascular disease, metabolic syndrome — that strike early and feed off of each other. "


Unfortunately, these predispositions along with a distrust/mistreatment of the medical filed has stacked the deck against us as a whole.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I knew someone years ago who had bells palsey. It was temporary but I think it was a few months before he was back to normal. I don't think he ever found out what caused it. I remember it was kind of scary because he looked like and thought he maybe had a stroke.


It can disappear then come back. Like herpes.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Sentence Is Cut for U.S. Student Who Broke Quarantine​
> Skylar Mack, 18, was sentenced to four months in prison for violating coronavirus restrictions in the Cayman Islands. After an outcry, her sentence was reduced to two months on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A panel of judges in the Cayman Islands on Tuesday cut the sentence of an American college student who violated the territory’s coronavirus laws to two months from four months after her lawyers argued that the punishment was too harsh.
> A lawyer for the student, Skylar Mack, 18, and her boyfriend, Vanjae Ramgeet, 24, said they were sorry and asked for the forgiveness of the people of the Cayman Islands.
> “Whilst it was our hope that Skylar would be able to return home to resume her studies in January, we accept the decision of the court and look forward to receiving its written reasons in due course,” the lawyer, Jonathon Hughes, said in a statement.
> Ms. Mack and Mr. Ramgeet were sentenced last week to four months in prison after violating the Cayman Islands’ required 14-day quarantine period for visitors.
> 
> Her grandmother pleaded for an early release ahead of the hearing.
> “She cries, she wants to come home,” Jeanne Mack, 68, said on NBC’s “Today” show on Monday. “She knows she made a mistake. She owns up to that, but she’s pretty hysterical right now.”
> 
> 
> Dig deeper into the moment.
> Subscribe for $1 a week.
> 
> In late November, with her semester at Mercer University in Georgia complete, Ms. Mack flew to the Cayman Islands to watch Mr. Ramgeet compete in the islands’ Jet Ski racing national championship.
> When she arrived, however, there was a problem.
> She got there on a Friday; the championship was on Sunday. And the country’s laws required her to remain in her hotel room for 14 days.
> 
> CORONAVIRUS BRIEFING: An informed guide to the global outbreak, with the latest developments and expert advice.
> Sign Up
> To elude the restrictions, Ms. Mack, after receiving a negative coronavirus test, slipped an electronic monitoring bracelet from her wrist and escaped to a beach on Grand Cayman’s South Sound, where she saw Mr. Ramgeet win first place.
> But the event organizers were notified that Ms. Mack may have been in breach of the rules and the police were called, her lawyer said. Ms. Mack was charged with leaving her home during the quarantine period, and Mr. Ramgeet was charged with aiding and abetting her.
> Editors’ Picks​Are We Ready to Laugh About Covid-19? A British Sitcom Hopes So​Christmas Is Coming. Cue the Guilt Trips and Tears.​The Endless Debate: Cancel or Rebook?​
> “This was as flagrant a breach as could be imagined,” Justice Roger Chapple said in court during the sentencing, according to the Cayman Compass, a news website in the Cayman Islands. “It was born of selfishness and arrogance.”
> 
> The islands, a British territory of nearly 65,000 residents, had reported 316 coronavirus infections and two deaths, as of Monday, with no reported cases of local transmission since July. Only people who have been preauthorized to enter the Cayman Islands can travel there, and they must quarantine at home or in a government or private facility.
> 
> Upon arrival in the Cayman Islands, visitors receive an electronic smart wristband and are equipped with a cellphone with an app, called Stay Safe Cayman. Using the app, they must log where they are quarantining. Visitors cannot end quarantines until they can show negative results from tests taken on their 15th day on the island, government officials said
> 
> Ms. Mack’s relatives in suburban Atlanta pulled together letters from friends and family members attesting to her character in an effort to get the sentence overturned on appeal, Jeanne Mack said.
> 
> Jeanne Mack also wrote to President Trump for help. She received a response from the Office of Presidential Correspondence last week stating that her message had been forwarded “to the appropriate federal agency for further action.”
> 
> Eric Trump, the president’s son, said on Twitter on Tuesday that a four-month sentence was unfair. “This is infuriating,” he wrote. “Skylar is an 18 year old girl who left her hotel to watch her boyfriend compete in a jet ski competition… 4 months in jail?!”
> 
> Ms. Mack, a pre-med student and the daughter of Dennis Mack, a professional Jet Ski racer, and her family had no excuses for what happened, her grandmother said: What she did was wrong.
> 
> “I’ll do everything to get you home, and when I get you here, I’m going to kick your butt,” Jeanne Mack said. “We’re not saying, ‘poor, innocent Skylar.’ We’re simply saying the punishment does not meet the crime.”
> 
> Skylar Mack and Mr. Ramgeet pleaded guilty to breaking the quarantine rules and were initially sentenced to 40 hours of community service and were fined 2,600 Cayman Islands dollars (about $3,100). But the punishment was increased last week after the prosecutor appealed, saying the initial sentences were “unduly lenient and wrong in principle.”
> 
> Justice Chapple said in court last week that “the gravity of the breach was such that the only appropriate sentence would have been one of immediate imprisonment,” the Cayman Compassreported.



So the punishment was 'too harsh' for the white American who intentionally broke a country's law and might have endangered a whole group of people?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

sunshinebeautiful said:


> IDK. I took a quick birthday staycation a few months ago and when I was in that hotel room, I sprayed the entire thing down myself.
> 
> It is utterly disturbing that a family is taking a sick person on a trip for a "change of scenery." WTH.



They left on Christmas Eve after getting some test results. They drove down to Virginia during that winter storm that affected the northeastern US, stayed in a hotel that night then continued to drive to Florida.

Get this- they feel uncomfortable going to restaurants in Florida because people are not masked and not social distancing.  The mother is slightly upset at the hotel staff because they are not doing what they are 'supposed to be doing'- changing the towels daily and emptying the garbage. I'm sure that there are some signs in the room posted about the hotel's Covid practices for the safety of their employees.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ This is why we stay losing...


----------



## Transformer

Now I‘m terrified.  My sister—the one thatI’m joined at hip—was diagnosed with COVID this morning.  She has pulmonary fibrosis.  She went to her son’s house for Christmas dinner and her son has reported that he’s lost his sense of taste and smell.

She’s in Atlanta and yesterday tried, and tried, and tried to be seen somewhere.  She was told at one urgent care facility to come today at 7am.  She stated there was already 40 people ahead of her.  You have to wait in your car and they call you when you can be seen.


----------



## vevster

Vietnam to date only has had 35 Covid deaths... here is what they did....


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> Now I‘m terrified.  My sister—the one thatI’m joined at hip—was diagnosed with COVID this morning.  She has pulmonary fibrosis.  She went to her son’s house for Christmas dinner and her son has reported that he’s lost his sense of taste and smell.
> 
> She’s in Atlanta and yesterday tried, and tried, and tried to be seen somewhere.  She was told at one urgent care facility to come today at 7am.  She stated there was already 40 people ahead of her.  You have to wait in your car and they call you when you can be seen.


Do you supplement?  I would ramp up on those......


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Transformer said:


> Now I‘m terrified.  My sister—the one thatI’m joined at hip—was diagnosed with COVID this morning.  She has pulmonary fibrosis.  She went to her son’s house for Christmas dinner and her son has reported that he’s lost his sense of taste and smell.
> 
> She’s in Atlanta and yesterday tried, and tried, and tried to be seen somewhere.  She was told at one urgent care facility to come today at 7am.  She stated there was already 40 people ahead of her.  You have to wait in your car and they call you when you can be seen.


Does she have any symptoms? What prompted her to get tested? I assume the pulmonary fibrosis was an existing condition but I may be reading this wrong.


----------



## Transformer

Black Ambrosia said:


> Does she have any symptoms? What prompted her to get tested? I assume the pulmonary fibrosis was an existing condition but I may be reading this wrong.


She has flu like symptoms and was coughing more than usual.  Yes the fibrosis is pre existing but stable.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen




----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


>


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

The variant is less deadly. Note the media only says its more contagious. #fearmongering


----------



## awhyley

vevster said:


> The variant is less deadly. Note the media only says its more contagious. #fearmongering



Long haulers wouldn't call it fearmongering though.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> The variant is less deadly. Note the media only says its more contagious. #fearmongering


I haven’t heard this. All I’ve heard is that is more easily transmitted and it’s too early to tell if it’s more deadly.


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> Long haulers wouldn't call it fearmongering though.


Less deadly means not causing DEATH.
It is a less virulent strain. Not sure what Your point is.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I haven’t heard this. All I’ve heard is that is more easily transmitted and it’s too early to tell if it’s more dearly.


It’s been here a while.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> It’s been here a while.


But that would just mean we wouldn’t be able to tell how deadly it is not that it’s less deadly, right? It could be more deadly and that might explain why some people with no pre-existing conditions are dying while it’s otherwise affecting the elderly and compromised.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

According to this as many as 500,000 people may have been infected. 10 times higher than China reported initially. Seems like it should still be higher but who knows what the count was when they started taking extreme measures to stop transmission.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> According to this as many as 500,000 people may have been infected. 10 times higher than China reported initially. Seems like it should still be higher but who knows what the count was when they started taking extreme measures to stop transmission.


I thought it was a million or more and that’s counting the ones who have been tested.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


>


And that senator was arguing  about people how people would just order online from Amazon and Walmart.. why go to the store when you have this going on?


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> But that would just mean we wouldn’t be able to tell how deadly it is not that it’s less deadly, right? It could be more deadly and that might explain why some people with no pre-existing conditions are dying while it’s otherwise affecting the elderly and compromised.


I am just going by the experts I listen to that said a while ago that there was a mutation out that that was more contagious and less deadly.  I think the media heard about it also, but put a lid until the UK took decisive steps....


----------



## vevster

Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This really scary. We've been hearing about medical care potentially being rationed but I assumed it would happen at the hospital where you'd at least be seen by a doctor. Paramedics are basically deciding if you'll get a doctor's care.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


>


That’s terrible. The people that want to take it should have the opportunity.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Exactly. I mean I’m not exactly rushing to get it but they should be charged with something.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> This really scary. We've been hearing about medical care potentially being rationed but I assumed it would happen at the hospital where you'd at least be seen by a doctor. Paramedics are basically deciding if you'll get a doctor's care.


In other words- eh you trippin’ put some Vicks vapor rub on it, man up and call me in the morning.  This is obviously going to affect black and brown folks more than anyone else SMH


----------



## Everything Zen

Of course it happened in W. Virginia. I’d be  









						Covid vaccine: West Virginia mistakenly gives 42 people Regeneron IV Covid treatment instead of vaccine shot
					

"It has been determined that this was an isolated incident," Julie Miller, an administrator for the Boone County Health Department, told CNBC by email.




					www.google.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I knew someone years ago who had bells palsey. It was temporary but I think it was a few months before he was back to normal. I don't think he ever found out what caused it. I remember it was kind of scary because he looked like and thought he maybe had a stroke.


A friend of mine got it after her epidural delivering her 3rd child. Its temporary.

I'd rather have Bells Palsy than COVID-19. Period.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I took the vaccine this morning and other than mild soreness...I feel fine. I took it with Healthcare workers and other EMT, Fire, Paramedic and Health Department employees. For the 65+ crowd, it was pandemonium. Police had to be called to remove those who were attempting to jump the line and even come into where health care workers were. Our local paper put out misinformation, my coworkers who take appointment calls have been cursed out by these older folk or their kin, and have had their lives threatened. Yesterday I consoled a 66 year old woman who takes the calls and was stressed. I check in with the CDC with V-safe for a symptom check.

This afternoon, Dr. Bernard Ashby and about 20 other black docs invited me to a Clubhouse meeting to discuss the vaccine. There were 200 attendees. He wants me to speak next time. Its an open forum...all black folk-led. Straight no chaser. They had one dude come in asking about aborted fetal cells. They let the sister who studied cell biology and vaccines gently educate the brother. I loved hearing so many black women docs. There were plenty of black male docs and they all just vibed together so well. They deferred to whomever was the professional on the subject. Many black women docs were also PhDs who were like Microbiologists, Virologists, Lab clinicians IN ADDITION to having medical degrees. I was supposed to be doing my own coursework but let it go by the wayside bathing in all that Black Woman Magic and Black Male Excellence! They discussed the Bells Palsy and the forum was wild. Some docs had even opted out of the vaccine because they too had concerns. Everyone thought it was good they waited, while others were congratulated for taking the jump. No judgement...all love, down to earth. It was great. This is what's needed.

Majority of the physicians got the vaccine. One had fever the next day. I loved the brother who explained what all our symptoms were (the immune response starts at the injection site, hence the soreness), and the fevers are normal since, fever is the immune system doing its thing. Dr. Ashby says he did an antibody test and was antibody positive 6 days after the vaccine. We both got Moderna. We are hearing its 80% effective after dose 1. The next dose is 28 days later.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> For the 65+ crowd, it was pandemonium. Police had to be called to remove those who were attempting to jump the line and even come into where health care workers were. Our local paper put out misinformation, my coworkers who take appointment calls have been cursed out by these older folk or their kin, and have had their lives threatened. Yesterday I consoled a 66 year old woman who takes the calls and was stressed.


I saw this in the news. Florida needs to be ashamed.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Everything Zen said:


> Of course it happened in W. Virginia. I’d be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid vaccine: West Virginia mistakenly gives 42 people Regeneron IV Covid treatment instead of vaccine shot
> 
> 
> "It has been determined that this was an isolated incident," Julie Miller, an administrator for the Boone County Health Department, told CNBC by email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I read the article but still dint understand. Did they give the drug intravenously ? Were people not asking why it needed to be given that way instead of an IM injection?? Lawd...


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I saw this in the news. Florida needs to be ashamed.


Nothing will shame Florida.


----------



## Everything Zen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I took the vaccine this morning and other than mild soreness...I feel fine. I took it with Healthcare workers and other EMT, Fire, Paramedic and Health Department employees. For the 65+ crowd, it was pandemonium. Police had to be called to remove those who were attempting to jump the line and even come into where health care workers were. Our local paper put out misinformation, my coworkers who take appointment calls have been cursed out by these older folk or their kin, and have had their lives threatened. Yesterday I consoled a 66 year old woman who takes the calls and was stressed. I check in with the CDC with V-safe for a symptom check.
> 
> This afternoon, Dr. Bernard Ashby and about 20 other black docs invited me to a Clubhouse meeting to discuss the vaccine. There were 200 attendees. He wants me to speak next time. Its an open forum...all black folk-led. Straight no chaser. They had one dude come in asking about aborted fetal cells. They let the sister who studied cell biology and vaccines gently educate the brother. I loved hearing so many black women docs. There were plenty of black male docs and they all just vibed together so well. They deferred to whomever was the professional on the subject. Many black women docs were also PhDs who were like Microbiologists, Virologists, Lab clinicians IN ADDITION to having medical degrees. I was supposed to be doing my own coursework but let it go by the wayside bathing in all that Black Woman Magic and Black Male Excellence! They discussed the Bells Palsy and the forum was wild. Some docs had even opted out of the vaccine because they too had concerns. Everyone thought it was good they waited, while others were congratulated for taking the jump. No judgement...all love, down to earth. It was great. This is what's needed.
> 
> Majority of the physicians got the vaccine. One had fever the next day. I loved the brother who explained what all our symptoms were (the immune response starts at the injection site, hence the soreness), and the fevers are normal since, fever is the immune system doing its thing. Dr. Ashby says he did an antibody test and was antibody positive 6 days after the vaccine. We both got Moderna. We are hearing its 80% effective after dose 1. The next dose is 28 days later.


Thank you so much for this post. My aunt (retired anasthesiolgist) got hers today (don’t know if it was Pfizer or Moderna). I will be getting my vaccine when it is available. My concerns were mainly due to the Trump administration and the terrible blows to the FDA, CDC, that these institutions took in terms of credibility. Now that they will be back under a responsible government and Dr. Fauci has taken the shot along with prominent members of his administration I feel more comfortable. I would feel more comfortable with the Pfizer vaccine has because it was developed outside of Operation Warp speed and it’s influences with this current administration and things that In know about on the inside) but we will likely not have a chance to decide what vaccine we get.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> Thank you so much for this post. My aunt (retired anasthesiolgist) got hers today (don’t know if it was Pfizer or Moderna). I will be getting my vaccine when it is available. My concerns were mainly due to the Trump administration and the terrible blows to the FDA, CDC, that these institutions took in terms of credibility. Now that they will be back under a responsible government and Dr. Fauci has taken the shot along with prominent members of his administration I feel more comfortable. I would feel more comfortable with the Pfizer vaccine has because it was developed outside of Operation Warp speed and it’s influences with this current administration and things that In know about on the inside) but we will likely not have a chance to decide what vaccine we get.


I like the Moderna bc its preservative free...sealed in a lipid envelope. Its been 12 hours and I've had mild soreness. That's all.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I like the Moderna bc its preservative free...sealed in a lipid envelope. Its been 12 hours and I've had mild soreness. That's all.


Lucky you!  Fauci, Pence, Biden, and Harris all got Moderna.


----------



## Reinventing21

vevster said:


> It’s been here a while.


There have been several mutations. This latest most recent one is even more contagious and that is highly problematic.  We haven’t been able to get ahead of the original C19 which is contagious enough so...

There have been more updates: 

The good news is that the vaccine has a good chance of being effective on all strains.

 The bad news is that with the new strain’s rate of speed of transmission combined with people resistant to common sense and who are just plain selfish and who insist on acting like this is not serious and the fact that it will take awhile for the majority to get vaccinated...well... let’s keep doing what we are doing to stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

This anti-masker came to church this morning. I’ve seen her before and glared at her but today she was sneezing so I said something. The interesting thing is she walked into church with a mask then took it off.

So I politely said can you put your mask on? You’re sneezing. She said “no.” I repeated myself snd said you should be wearing a mask especially since you’re sneezing. She just shook her head no again. Ok bet.
When one of the priests walked to the back of the church I told him she’s sneezing and not wearing a mask. I don’t want to get sick. I said it twice. Eventually he walked over to her and she put that mask right on. And when the service started, the other priest mentioned that the brother of one of the church office employees died from covid pneumonia. What is wrong with these people?  They think they are above the rules and are full of hate in their hearts.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Reinventing21 said:


> There have been several mutations. This latest most recent one is even more contagious and that is highly problematic.  We haven’t been able to get ahead of the original C19 which is contagious enough so...
> 
> There have been more updates:
> 
> The good news is that the vaccine has a good chance of being effective on all strains.
> 
> The bad news is that with the new strain’s rate of speed of transmission combined with people resistant to common sense and who are just plain selfish and who insist on acting like this is not serious and the fact that it will take awhile for the majority to get vaccinated...well... let’s keep doing what we are doing to stay safe and healthy.


Just heard the strain popped up in FL yesterday. So that means thousands are likely already infected. I told DH that I'll be wearing my face shield regularly now. I'll look silly. But IDC. These folk continue to be reckless here.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Day 2 Update:

My arm was more sore last night but less sore today. I feel pretty good. I was gonna go for a run but its raining here. So i'll relax a bit and enjoy a traditional southern meal with black-eyed peas, greens, chicken, mac & cheese cooked today. I did a little tidying and we'll have a glass of wine.


Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

France couldn’t stop the New Year’s parties. One rave drew 2,500 people who fought off the police. (Published 2021)
					

Local authorities said that stones and bottles were thrown at police officers who tried to break up the party, and that a police car was set on fire.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> France couldn’t stop the New Year’s parties. One rave drew 2,500 people who fought off the police. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Local authorities said that stones and bottles were thrown at police officers who tried to break up the party, and that a police car was set on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Sad but at least it's not just Americans' ignorance on display.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Covid-19 Likely in U.S. in Mid-December 2019, CDC Scientists Report​New analysis of blood donations finds virus was present on West Coast earlier than previously believed​





CDC scientists found evidence of infection in 106 of 7,389 blood donations collected by the American Red Cross.​The new coronavirus infected people in the U.S. in mid-December 2019, a few weeks before it was officially identified in China and about a month earlier than public health authorities found the first U.S. case, according to a government study published Monday.

The findings significantly strengthen evidence suggesting the virus was spreading around the world well before public health authorities and researchers became aware, upending initial thinking about how early and quickly it emerged.

Scientists at the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention found evidence of infection in 106 of 7,389 blood donations collected by the American Red Cross from residents in nine states across the U.S., according to the study published online in the journal Clinical Infectious Diseases.

*The scientists based their study on blood samples that the American Red Cross collected between Dec. 13 and Jan. 17 and later sent to the CDC for testing to see if any had antibodies to the new coronavirus, which is named SARS-CoV-2.*

“SARS-CoV-2 infections may have been present in the U.S. in December 2019, earlier than previously recognized,” the authors wrote.

A person’s immune system develops antibodies when exposed to a pathogen like a virus to fight it off. Their presence suggests exposure to a virus.

*In analyzing the blood samples, the CDC scientists found antibodies in 39 samples from California, Oregon and Washington state collected between Dec. 13 and Dec. 16.

The findings suggest there were isolated cases of coronavirus infection on the U.S. West Coast in mid-December, the scientists wrote.

They also found 67 samples with antibodies in Massachusetts, Michigan, Wisconsin or Iowa, and Connecticut or Rhode Island collected between Dec. 30 and Jan. 17.

Those findings indicated that cases were more dispersed—yet still isolated—by early this year.

The scientists said they ruled out the possibility that the antibodies they found had developed to fight off other coronaviruses, which cause the common cold. They did that by looking for antibodies specific to the new coronavirus in 90 of the samples.

They said they found antibodies specific to SARS-CoV-2 in 84 of the samples, or nearly all of them.*

The results add to growing evidence suggesting Covid-19 was present outside of China earlier than previously known. Researchers found the virus, for example, in a retrospective analysis of a specimen from a patient who was hospitalized in France on Dec. 27, 2019.

The first Covid-19 case in the U.S. was reported on Jan. 19, two days after testing for the virus began there, the CDC researchers said. A young man returning from China a few days earlier suspected he might have the disease and sought care for his symptoms.

Two other people who were subsequently diagnosed in the U.S. also developed symptoms in mid-January.

Earlier studies have also suggested that Covid-19 had moved beyond just isolated cases and was spreading in communities in the U.S. by mid- to late-January, though epidemiologists say that the virus likely didn’t circulate widely in communities until later in February.

*The new study shows the value of screening routinely collected blood samples for evidence of viruses spreading in a population, the CDC authors said, adding that the agency is continuing to conduct surveillance for Covid-19 this way.

Not only did Covid-19 likely appear in the U.S. earlier than previously known, but researchers have found evidence that the virus is far more widespread in the U.S. than testing indicates.

Some 53 million people in the U.S. likely had contracted Covid-19 by the end of September, according to a modeling estimate published last week by CDC researchers. Roughly 6.9 million infections had been confirmed within that time period, suggesting that roughly one in every eight cases was identified.*

Yet, the majority of the U.S. population hasn’t been infected. On Nov. 24, a CDC study published in the journal JAMA Internal Medicine estimated that fewer than 1% to 23% of people in the U.S. had antibodies, depending on the location.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

*Citing incoming travelers, Turkey becomes the 33rd country to find the virus variant first identified in Britain.*

Turkey slammed its doors to travelers from Britain on Friday, saying that it had found 15 infections with the new, more transmissible variant of the virus that first emerged in England. All were among recent arrivals from the United Kingdom.

Turkey’s health minister, Fahrettin Koca, issued a statement saying that the 15 people infected with the variant were in isolation and that their contacts were being traced and placed under quarantine. In countrywide checks, the statement said, the virus had not been detected in anyone other than travelers who arrived from Britain.

The finding brings the number of countries that have detected the variant to at least 33 since Britain announced finding it on Dec. 8, and the number of countries barring travelers arriving from Britain to more than 40. Some countries are also imposing restrictions on travelers, including U.S. citizens, who in recent weeks visited the countries where the variant has been detected.

The Philippines expanded restrictions on travelers from Britain and 18 other countries, adding the United States after a third state, Florida, reported an infection involving the variant. Many countries have already restricted travel from the United States because of its staggering number of infections — the most in the world.

California and Colorado have also found cases involving the variant. None of those infected in the United States had traveled recently, so the new strain is clearly circulating, though at unknown levels.

*The variant, known as B.1.1.7., has not been known to lead to more severe cases of Covid-19, but its circulation is likely to portend more infections and more hospitalizations at a time when many countries are already battling surges in caseloads and anticipating more from holiday gatherings and travel.

The list of countries that have identified infections with the variant has been growing rapidly, and as of Friday includes — besides the United States, Britain and Turkey — Australia, Belgium, Brazil, Canada, Chile, China, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Iceland, India, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Jordan, Lebanon, Malta, the Netherlands, Norway, Pakistan, Portugal, Singapore, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Taiwan, and the United Arab Emirates.

In South Africa, a similar version of the virus has emerged, sharing one of the mutations seen in B.1.1.7., according to scientists who detected it. That variant, known as 501.V2, has been found in up to 90 percent of the samples whose genetic sequences have been analyzed in South Africa since mid-November.

The British authorities said they have detected two cases of the variant identified in South Africa. In both cases, the infected people had been in contact with people who had traveled to Britain from South Africa in recent weeks. Switzerland, Finland, Australia, Zambia and France have also detected the variant.

And on Dec. 24, the head of the Africa Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, John Nkengasong, announced the discovery of yet another variant, this one in Nigeria, called B.1.207.*


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Just heard the strain popped up in FL yesterday. So that means thousands are likely already infected. I told DH that I'll be wearing my face shield regularly now. I'll look silly. But IDC. These folk continue to be reckless here.


I can’t see out of my face shield.. I ended up throwing it away.


----------



## vevster

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article248209160.html
		


For the better part of a year, doctors, nurses, and other health care professionals have held out hope for a means to beat the COVID-19 pandemic -- but now that the solution is here, some of those frontline fighters are as afraid of the cure as they are the disease.
*Doses of coronavirus vaccine are “literally sitting in freezers” in parts of rural Georgia because health care workers there are refusing to take it,* the state’s public health director Kathleen Toomey said during a Thursday news conference, 11Alive reported.
“That’s unacceptable,” Toomey said. “We have lives to save.”

Wednesday, Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine decried vaccine fears in his state, saying that 60% of nursing home staff had opted not to get inoculated against the coronavirus, The Cincinnati Enquirer reported.
Similar scenarios are playing out in California, according to the Los Angeles Times.
Less than half of the 700 eligible workers at a hospital in Tehama County took the vaccine when it became available, and a fifth of the medical staff at a hospital in the LA suburb of Mission Hills turned it down as well, the LA Times reported.​The reluctance to be among the first to take either Moderna or Pfizer’s COVID vaccine -- both of which were created, tested, and shipped out at unprecedented speed -- comes despite repeated reassurance from experts that they are safe and effective.
“We need to put to rest any concept that this was rushed in an inappropriate way,” Dr. Anthony Fauci said during a November press conference of the coronavirus task force, McClatchy News previously reported.
The two vaccines proved roughly 95% efficacious in human trials.
“Help is on the way,” Fauci said.
Officials have known for months that some of the general public was hesitant toward the vaccine, McClatchy reported. Where health care workers stood on the issue was foggier.​Not everyone is surprised to see that some in the medical profession are distrustful of the rapidly produced vaccine -- even in the face of evidence that it’s safe.
“I feel like the perception of the public with health care workers is incorrect. They might think we’re all informed of all of this. They might think that because we work in this environment,” Nicholas Ruiz, an office assistant at a Salinas, CA medical center told the LA Times. “But I know there’s a lot of people that have the same mentality as the public where they’re still afraid of getting it.”
April Lu, a 31-year-old nurse, who is six months pregnant, opted out.
“I’m choosing the risk — the risk of having COVID, or the risk of the unknown of the vaccine,” Lu told the LA Times. “I think I’m choosing the risk of COVID. I can control that and prevent it a little by wearing masks, although not 100% for sure.”

Dr. Fauci took the vaccine on camera earlier this week, one of several public figures to do so, in an effort to build trust.
He described the side effects as “nothing serious at all,” and “even as good or better than an influenza vaccine,” McClatchy reported.
Most of the country is further behind on coronavirus vaccine distribution than expected; the rollout process has been slow going, McClatchy reported. Fewer doses have been administered than hoped, as well.
So far, 2 million doses have been used out of the 14 million shipped to states in the U.S.
“That number is lower than what we had hoped for,” Dr. Moncef Slaoui, chief adviser on the government’s vaccine rollout said. “We know it should be better, and we are working hard to make it better.”

​


----------



## BonBon

England health officials defend contingency plan to mix Covid vaccines​PHE says it is reasonable to mix the two approved vaccines in exceptional circumstances





A researcher working on the coronavirus vaccine developed by AstraZeneca and Oxford University. Photograph: John Cairns/University of Oxford/PA

Officials have defended England’s vaccine regimen after details of a contingency plan to mix the two approved jabs in a small number of cases emerged.
*Public Health England’s Covid “green book” recommends that “it is reasonable to offer one dose of the locally available product to complete the schedule” if the same vaccine used for the first dose is not available. But it adds: “There is no evidence on the interchangeability of the Covid-19 vaccines although studies are under way.”*
Criticism erupted following the publication of a New York Times report which quoted the virologist Prof John Moore from Cornell University in the US, who said *“there are no data on this idea whatsoever” and that British officials “seem to have abandoned science completely now and are just trying to guess their way out of a mess”.*


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> I can’t see out of my face shield.. I ended up throwing it away.


Sometimes there is a film on either side. When I got the 1st one at work, I pulled one side off then complained. My staff kinda giggled and showed me where I am supposed to pull off the other side as well.
I just so happened to be in Target yesterday and a sister had one on her and then some cute ones on her son and daughter. I went to Sams club and saw some cute character ones (3 pack for $7.99) and bought them. The top has a little unicorn head and the other was a lamb. They loved it and had no problems. Of course I thought of this thread. 

Ya'll the only ones who don't make me feel crazy.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Poor Leadership continues in FL.

Its so corrupt...every Health Department phone in Florida crashed on 12/26 due to the vaccine rollout and hasn't recovered. I'm calling the paper and a brother who is a State Senator to investigate.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Sometimes there is a film on either side. When I got the 1st one at work, I pulled one side off then complained. My staff kinda giggled and showed me where I am supposed to pull off the other side as well.
> I just so happened to be in Target yesterday and a sister had one on her and then some cute ones on her son and daughter. I went to Sams club and saw some cute character ones (3 pack for $7.99) and bought them. The top has a little unicorn head and the other was a lamb. They loved it and had no problems. Of course I thought of this thread.
> 
> Ya'll the only ones who don't make me feel crazy.


I can’t see because of my glasses. It’s the glare it causes. But I’m getting a new script, so I will try them out again.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> I can’t see because of my glasses. It’s the glare it causes. But I’m getting a new script, so I will try them out again.


Ohhhh...got cha. They still are a pain indeed.
Good luck!


----------



## Ganjababy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I took the vaccine this morning and other than mild soreness...I feel fine. I took it with Healthcare workers and other EMT, Fire, Paramedic and Health Department employees. For the 65+ crowd, it was pandemonium. Police had to be called to remove those who were attempting to jump the line and even come into where health care workers were. Our local paper put out misinformation, my coworkers who take appointment calls have been cursed out by these older folk or their kin, and have had their lives threatened. Yesterday I consoled a 66 year old woman who takes the calls and was stressed. I check in with the CDC with V-safe for a symptom check.
> 
> This afternoon, Dr. Bernard Ashby and about 20 other black docs invited me to a Clubhouse meeting to discuss the vaccine. There were 200 attendees. He wants me to speak next time. Its an open forum...all black folk-led. Straight no chaser. They had one dude come in asking about aborted fetal cells. They let the sister who studied cell biology and vaccines gently educate the brother. I loved hearing so many black women docs. There were plenty of black male docs and they all just vibed together so well. They deferred to whomever was the professional on the subject. Many black women docs were also PhDs who were like Microbiologists, Virologists, Lab clinicians IN ADDITION to having medical degrees. I was supposed to be doing my own coursework but let it go by the wayside bathing in all that Black Woman Magic and Black Male Excellence! They discussed the Bells Palsy and the forum was wild. Some docs had even opted out of the vaccine because they too had concerns. Everyone thought it was good they waited, while others were congratulated for taking the jump. No judgement...all love, down to earth. It was great. This is what's needed.
> 
> Majority of the physicians got the vaccine. One had fever the next day. I loved the brother who explained what all our symptoms were (the immune response starts at the injection site, hence the soreness), and the fevers are normal since, fever is the immune system doing its thing. Dr. Ashby says he did an antibody test and was antibody positive 6 days after the vaccine. We both got Moderna. We are hearing its 80% effective after dose 1. The next dose is 28 days later.


Thanks for sharing this xxx


----------



## Ganjababy

The infection control nurse continued putting the covid swabs in the patient’s medication fridge. I had to email the director of our department again and threatened to report us to the health department. He got a fridge for the covid specimens the same day. Within 2 hours!

I realized the icn was using the medication fridge because there was no space in our regular specimen fridge. But still. I had to send a gangsta email to my own boss. I hate doing that but will do stuff like that if pushed.


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> The infection control nurse continued putting the covid swabs in the patient’s medication fridge.


Gross.


----------



## vevster

deleted.


----------



## vevster

BonBon said:


> England health officials defend contingency plan to mix Covid vaccines​PHE says it is reasonable to mix the two approved vaccines in exceptional circumstances


 They are playing around with peoples lives.... :smh:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Is anyone else feeling the need to have a supply of essentials on hand like; toilet paper, bleach, water, canned goods?


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Is anyone else feeling the need to have a supply of essentials on hand like; toilet paper, bleach, water, canned goods?


Absolutely!  I started stocking up again in the fall.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Belle Du Jour said:


> Absolutely!  I started stocking up again in the fall.



I'm starting again this week, I would like to have a minimum of 3 months worth of food.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Is anyone else feeling the need to have a supply of essentials on hand like; toilet paper, bleach, water, canned goods?


I have as well.


----------



## Everything Zen

We converted our back living room into a full pantry looking like some lowkey hoarders.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Just heard the strain popped up in FL yesterday. So that means thousands are likely already infected. I told DH that I'll be wearing my face shield regularly now. I'll look silly. But IDC. These folk continue to be reckless here.


I have been wearing a face shield with mask since after Thanksgiving weekend.   We had so many people test positive or come in close contact that we just shut everything down the last 2 weeks of the year.  The only thing is that my face shield has the insert to cover my glasses but I really want one with that head band thing to seal off anything dropping between my face and the mask.  Unfortunately I think wearing contacts might have me more likely to rub my eyes during the day and that's a no no.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Black Pro-Trump Activist dies...of COVID 









						Daphne Goggins, Philadelphia Activist Who Urged Black Voters to Join GOP, Dies From COVID-19
					

Daphne Goggins died Dec. 30, leaving behind three children, according to her GoFundMe.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ SMH


----------



## brg240

People are so dumb. :I someone was arguing that lockdowns don't work, but, East Asia and Australia/NZ are doing okay comparatively. :/

Anyway.

I work in an office, but because of my dept I work in the office 4 to 5 days a week (have been this whole time.) Well, we brought people back in Sept - to Nov but covid spiked and most people went back home. But, now once again we're bringing them back as cases rise here and while a coworker is burying his brother bc of covid.

Why?

I know I'm going to be so stressed when they're back I have to cover for our receptionist I'm not looking forward to being out in the open


----------



## meka72




----------



## Crackers Phinn

Evolving78 said:


> I can’t see because of my glasses. It’s the glare it causes. But I’m getting a new script, so I will try them out again.


This is the style that I have and it fits over my glasses.  It doesn't fog up but it also doesn't have that head band across the top


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


> This is the style that I have and it fits over my glasses.  It doesn't fog up but it also doesn't have that head band across the top


I’m going to look into getting this style! Thank you!


----------



## Ganjababy

meka72 said:


>


This is so stupid. If they are not vaccinated too it will impact everyone. Not just undocumented workers.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This is our clue that the food chain is about to be disrupted. Thanks Nebraska.

I was just thinking that I wasn’t going to worry about stocking up because we had so much food before and are just now at a point where we’ve eaten enough that there’s room in the freezer for more. So much for that. I’m going to get meat this week and fill the freezer back up.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have been wearing a face shield with mask since after Thanksgiving weekend.   We had so many people test positive or come in close contact that we just shut everything down the last 2 weeks of the year.  The only thing is that my face shield has the insert to cover my glasses but I really want one with that head band thing to seal off anything dropping between my face and the mask.  Unfortunately I think wearing contacts might have me more likely to rub my eyes during the day and that's a no no.


The one with the blue stripe at the top and foam strip on your forehead is like $20.xxx for a pack of 8. But I'm sure there are some nicer ones with a nice seal out there. I see ppl wearing that more fashionable one but there is a huge space between it. All I see is airborne droplets falling through in my mind.

EDITED...I see you posted the more fashionable one. I wanted that one but that space in between. Nah I'm good. I need that foam.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

brg240 said:


> People are so dumb. :I someone was arguing that lockdowns don't work, but, East Asia and Australia/NZ are doing okay comparatively. :/
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I work in an office, but because of my dept I work in the office 4 to 5 days a week (have been this whole time.) Well, we brought people back in Sept - to Nov but covid spiked and most people went back home. But, now once again we're bringing them back as cases rise here and while a coworker is burying his brother bc of covid.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I know I'm going to be so stressed when they're back I have to cover for our receptionist I'm not looking forward to being out in the open


We still don't have people in the office but I went on and ordered some $400 4 ft glass shields for the counselors in the back offices and then I'm gonna spend a grip on those plexiglass shields like what you see in the banks for our staff who sit more at stations. I already ordered THEM some 6 foot cubicle partitions so they can have separation because they can't socially distance. (Imagine a bank area) and even though we keep a skeleton crew everyday, some people have issues remoting in and so they will come work in the office. So that will protect them. We still have approval from USDA to waive physical presence for our clients so that gives us time for the permanent plexiglass. So right now we are still masking up and really keeping ourselves from each other. We even just call the person in the next office over rather than walk over if it can be helped. I have another staff member who is currently DOWN with COVID-19 but thanks to remote work I haven't been near her in over a week.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

This is what I bought for my staff and yes you will cash me ouwside wit' it---at the sto, at da mall....


----------



## brg240

Evolving78 said:


> I’m going to look into getting this style! Thank you!


I have this style too. And it works well worth my glasses


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> We still don't have people in the office but I went on and ordered some $400 4 ft glass shields for the counselors in the back offices and then I'm gonna spend a grip on those plexiglass shields like what you see in the banks for our staff who sit more at stations. I already ordered THEM some 6 foot cubicle partitions so they can have separation because they can't socially distance. (Imagine a bank area) and even though we keep a skeleton crew everyday, some people have issues remoting in and so they will come work in the office. So that will protect them. We still have approval from USDA to waive physical presence for our clients so that gives us time for the permanent plexiglass. So right now we are still masking up and really keeping ourselves from each other. We even just call the person in the next office over rather than walk over if it can be helped. I have another staff member who is currently DOWN with COVID-19 but thanks to remote work I haven't been near her in over a week.


Oh that's good that so many precations are being used. I hope your staff member recovers.


Thankfully i spend the majority of the time in my office but I cover for the receptionist during her break and when she's out (and she will be out for a 1-6 weeks bc of knee surgery.) 

She only has plexi on one side of the desk so I'll def be wearing my mask and a shield.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is what I bought for my staff and yes you will cash me ouwside wit' it---at the sto, at da mall....
> 
> View attachment 467083


Yep I had that one. @Crackers Phinn 
I do have the one you showed me. Do I wear them on top of my glasses?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The one with the blue stripe at the top and foam strip on your forehead is like $20.xxx for a pack of 8. But I'm sure there are some nicer ones with a nice seal out there. I see ppl wearing that more fashionable one but there is a huge space between it. All I see is airborne droplets falling through in my mind.
> 
> EDITED...I see you posted the more fashionable one. I wanted that one but that space in between. Nah I'm good. I need that foam.


Trust me, it's not about the fashion.  I have one with the foam strip but my glasses cause both a fit and fogging issue.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Evolving78 said:


> Yep I had that one. @Crackers Phinn
> I do have the one you showed me. *Do I wear them on top of my glasses?*


Yep.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yep.


Have you found one yet? Got me curious. 

I'm looking and can't find anything. You may need to see what the people who work in chemical labs wear.


----------



## SoniT

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is what I bought for my staff and yes you will cash me ouwside wit' it---at the sto, at da mall....
> 
> View attachment 467083


I have this face shield too. I think it was a pack of 10 face shields. I wear it to the store with no shame.


----------



## awhyley

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Is anyone else feeling the need to have a supply of essentials on hand like; toilet paper, bleach, water, canned goods?



Someone just mentioned to me yesterday that production has not bounced back from last year and that shortages will resume again soon.  I thought that he was crazy but now yall gat me concerned.  *puts club pack toilet paper on the list*


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Lylddlebit

Crackers Phinn said:


>


"Don't follow my example" statements  when the consequences  are settling up don't really move me  either but I do understand their use.   The thing is there are usually a lot more people who are as foolish or unwise as the person giving the message and it  can be an effective vehicle for whomever it reaches(No not everyone who is catching covid is being reckless and I know that but many people who get reflective and want to say "see my warning" realize they could have made better choices, after the fact) . Sadly, there are going to be a lot more people who need examples like this  or let the consequences of their decisions teach those lessons  than those who are prudent.  Most of the time(I have my moments) instead of being annoyed I am just grateful that common sense isn't a revelation to me and the point can be received without the consequence.  Hopefully people are paying attention to the examples in front of them as they weigh their own decisions.  Life ruining, barely surviving, going through hell lessons ain't for me whenever I can at least try to avoid it. You can't prevent everything but the cognizance to try to avoid pitfalls is a gift.


----------



## vevster

My cousin's husband who had been in a vegetative state for months just passed.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Another staff member has COVID-19. She used up all her leave and the Cares Act for leave expired so she is on unpaid leave. A Gov't employee! 
Sick.

She is a young widow and mom of 3. She says she feels better than she did last week and will be working a little at home sending some emails.


----------



## BonBon

They are lucky to be in this position and I would do the same. This is a guinea pig situaiton.

Why the delay? The nations waiting to see how Covid vaccinations unfold​Australia, New Zealand, Taiwan and Japan are among those that won’t start vaccinating for months, in part to see how other populations react to the jab





Scott Morrison, the prime minister of Australia, is in no rush to vaccinate the population against Covid-19. Photograph: Mike Bowers/The Guardian

They are the nations that have been held up as shining examples of coronavirus management. In Australia, New Zealand and Taiwan, daily Covid infections are in the single digits and outbreaks are quickly tamped down.
But there is one area where these nations lag well behind the pack: the rollout of vaccines. Countries with some of the most enviable health care systems in the world – including Australia, New Zealand, Japan and South Korea – will not begin their vaccine roll-outs until the end of February or later.
*The delay is deliberate. The millions of people already being vaccinated against Covid-19 will provide valuable data to those countries who have – for various reasons – decided to wait for more information about the vaccine, its efficacy and side effects before rolling it out to vulnerable populations and the public.*
Australia’s health minister, Greg Hunt, said on Thursday Australia was proud to be part of this group of “the most successful countries in the world in dealing with” Covid-19, and that he would not be pressured to bring forward the roll-out.
‘Lots of double checking and re-examining’​A significant driver of the expedited roll-out in some countries is the severity of their situations. The US registered a record 3,900 coronavirus deaths on Wednesday, with numbers surging in almost every state. On Thursday the UK’s death toll rose by 1,162, its second-highest increase since the pandemic began. The urgency for the vaccine in those countries is palpable, with hospitals and morgues struggling to manage the number of deceased, and health care workers who were burning out months ago.



> Why would you put people at risk when if you wait a bit longer, you can get more information?
> Jennifer Martin


By comparison, most Australian states and territories have had no local cases of the virus for months, while there has been no community transmission in New Zealand since 18 November.
Professor of clinical pharmacology Jennifer Martin is a physician in Australia who is also a member of the Pharmacology and Therapeutics Advisory Committee of PHARMAC, the sole purchaser for pharmaceuticals in New Zealand. She said people often asked her about the pace of the roll-out.
*“The reason it’s such a prolonged approval process in Australia and New Zealand is because there is lots of double checking and reexamining of the statistics, because if we make an error, it will become an error on a big scale by the time the drug is rolled out across a large population,” Martin said.*
“It’s not that uncommon that the regulator might look at the data and say, ‘Well, it looks OK in terms of how it works in European people, but we’re quite worried about how this might affect Indigenous people, and the Asian population seem to respond differently too’.
*“Australia and New Zealand are saying; ‘Why would you put people at risk when if you wait a bit longer, you can get more information?’”*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


>



Totally disgusting.

A cousin of my cousin caught COVID early on and "recovered" - so here we are now and the damage to his internal organs is so bad that he's being told there's nothing more doctors can do for him and he has maybe 6 months to live.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

BonBon said:


> They are lucky to be in this position and I would do the same. This is a guinea pig situaiton.
> 
> Why the delay? The nations waiting to see how Covid vaccinations unfold​Australia, New Zealand, Taiwan and Japan are among those that won’t start vaccinating for months, in part to see how other populations react to the jab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Morrison, the prime minister of Australia, is in no rush to vaccinate the population against Covid-19. Photograph: Mike Bowers/The Guardian
> 
> They are the nations that have been held up as shining examples of coronavirus management. In Australia, New Zealand and Taiwan, daily Covid infections are in the single digits and outbreaks are quickly tamped down.
> But there is one area where these nations lag well behind the pack: the rollout of vaccines. Countries with some of the most enviable health care systems in the world – including Australia, New Zealand, Japan and South Korea – will not begin their vaccine roll-outs until the end of February or later.
> *The delay is deliberate. The millions of people already being vaccinated against Covid-19 will provide valuable data to those countries who have – for various reasons – decided to wait for more information about the vaccine, its efficacy and side effects before rolling it out to vulnerable populations and the public.*
> Australia’s health minister, Greg Hunt, said on Thursday Australia was proud to be part of this group of “the most successful countries in the world in dealing with” Covid-19, and that he would not be pressured to bring forward the roll-out.
> ‘Lots of double checking and re-examining’​A significant driver of the expedited roll-out in some countries is the severity of their situations. The US registered a record 3,900 coronavirus deaths on Wednesday, with numbers surging in almost every state. On Thursday the UK’s death toll rose by 1,162, its second-highest increase since the pandemic began. The urgency for the vaccine in those countries is palpable, with hospitals and morgues struggling to manage the number of deceased, and health care workers who were burning out months ago.
> 
> 
> By comparison, most Australian states and territories have had no local cases of the virus for months, while there has been no community transmission in New Zealand since 18 November.
> Professor of clinical pharmacology Jennifer Martin is a physician in Australia who is also a member of the Pharmacology and Therapeutics Advisory Committee of PHARMAC, the sole purchaser for pharmaceuticals in New Zealand. She said people often asked her about the pace of the roll-out.
> *“The reason it’s such a prolonged approval process in Australia and New Zealand is because there is lots of double checking and reexamining of the statistics, because if we make an error, it will become an error on a big scale by the time the drug is rolled out across a large population,” Martin said.*
> “It’s not that uncommon that the regulator might look at the data and say, ‘Well, it looks OK in terms of how it





BonBon said:


> works in European people, but we’re quite worried about how this might affect Indigenous people, and the Asian population seem to respond differently too’.
> *“Australia and New Zealand are saying; ‘Why would you put people at risk when if you wait a bit longer, you can get more information?’”*


They are definitely lucky that the virus is mostly under control over there


----------



## vevster

Can I wear this instead of a mask?









						NEW YEAR PROMOTION 50% OFF-2021 NEW FASHION STYLE TRANSPARENT GLASSES
					

Fast delivery>> Within 24 hours Returns>>Fast refund,100% Money Back Guarantee. FREE SHIPPING on orders over $49 Reusable-transparent-shield.Click here  Another style transparent glasses.Click here Anti-Germ Comfortable Breathing Bracket .Click here Adjustable-extension-strapClick here...



					pophomestyle.com
				




I just want to wear the mask over my mouth. My glasses fog up!


----------



## january noir

Seven hundred fifty-eight new cases reported in my county as of yesterday.


----------



## vevster

Not happy when I went to visit my relative whose's spouse passed they had 4 church folk in there.  We all had on masks but  I know the masks dont filter out the virus.  We were face to face in a small room. 7 of us. Then they left and another guy came in.  I ran out of there...

I know my immune system is protected, but I don't want to be exposed uneccesarily to people I don't know like that.


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> Can I wear this instead of a mask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YEAR PROMOTION 50% OFF-2021 NEW FASHION STYLE TRANSPARENT GLASSES
> 
> 
> Fast delivery>> Within 24 hours Returns>>Fast refund,100% Money Back Guarantee. FREE SHIPPING on orders over $49 Reusable-transparent-shield.Click here  Another style transparent glasses.Click here Anti-Germ Comfortable Breathing Bracket .Click here Adjustable-extension-strapClick here...
> 
> 
> 
> pophomestyle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to wear the mask over my mouth. My glasses fog up!


I don't see
why not.

Or even the
ones with a 
vent and filters.

This does not
fog up my glasses.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Can I wear this instead of a mask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YEAR PROMOTION 50% OFF-2021 NEW FASHION STYLE TRANSPARENT GLASSES
> 
> 
> Fast delivery>> Within 24 hours Returns>>Fast refund,100% Money Back Guarantee. FREE SHIPPING on orders over $49 Reusable-transparent-shield.Click here  Another style transparent glasses.Click here Anti-Germ Comfortable Breathing Bracket .Click here Adjustable-extension-strapClick here...
> 
> 
> 
> pophomestyle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to wear the mask over my mouth. My glasses fog up!


It's not a perfect solution but fog is minimized for me when I have the top part of the mask sit under my frames instead of it being just high enough to cover my nostrils.

That's a clever workaround though.


----------



## meka72

PatDM'T said:


> I don't see
> why not.
> 
> Or even the
> ones with a
> vent and filters.
> 
> This does not
> fog up my glasses.


Thanks for posting the mask you use. I just bought 2.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

PatDM'T said:


> I don't see
> why not.
> 
> Or even the
> ones with a
> vent and filters.
> 
> This does not
> fog up my glasses.


Mine looks like this one but it has a N95 filter. Sadly I've not been able to buy more filters.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

my girls have something similar...unicorns and princesses of course.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Can I wear this instead of a mask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YEAR PROMOTION 50% OFF-2021 NEW FASHION STYLE TRANSPARENT GLASSES
> 
> 
> Fast delivery>> Within 24 hours Returns>>Fast refund,100% Money Back Guarantee. FREE SHIPPING on orders over $49 Reusable-transparent-shield.Click here  Another style transparent glasses.Click here Anti-Germ Comfortable Breathing Bracket .Click here Adjustable-extension-strapClick here...
> 
> 
> 
> pophomestyle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to wear the mask over my mouth. My glasses fog up!


I don't see why not.
The curved feature may help with fogging. If you invest, please report. I pretty much figured in time more unique and useful models would come out. People need solutions. Despite what we see and hear online, most folk really WANT protective gear if its functional.

ETA: I really like that one too.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

These are options for younger kids who are exempt from the mask mandate per CDC.

In my black moms of toddlers group, one of the ladies dared to ask "who doesn't wear masks or let their kids wear them/"

She was dragged and ridiculed but then the moms who said their 2 and 3 year olds wore their masks just fine were made to feel (by the daring few) that they were somehow putting their young kid at risk of immediate death by suffocation. So of course, many moms shared that they had these on their older infants who can sit up, or even walk (6-12 months old) or their 2-4 year old kids who refused to wear a mask. No judgement on the refusal part. Cause kids gone be kids. But I fall in the camp of moms who draw a line. some parents will let their smaller kids (2-3) not wear jackets on a freezing cold day bc they didn't feel like fighting. Meanwhile I darn near sat on my 2 year old when she didn't want that jacket. I have left her home with dad as well. I draw the line there. OTOH...my almost 3 year old loves masks, loves her jacket and has no problem with it.


----------



## acapnleo

naturalgyrl5199 said:


>


I want one of these for myself


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

acapnleo said:


> I want one of these for myself


They have them for adults. Whats cool is that these things have been around for YEARS. Pair that with a comfy mask and you're good.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I mean REALLY!??!??!?!
Celebrity Plastic Surgeon Dies After Giving Lip Lift to COVID-Positive Patient​Renowned Beverly Hills plastic surgeon Dr. Payman Simoni has died from COVID-19, which he reportedly caught from a patient while performing a lip enhancement. Now some are asking: Should plastic surgery be allowed in Los Angeles as the city’s cases skyrocket? Inside Edition was with Simoni back in May, for the return of cosmetic surgery after they were initially put on hold at the beginning of the pandemic. At the time, the doctor assured us that every precaution was being taken.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I mean REALLY!??!??!?!
> Celebrity Plastic Surgeon Dies After Giving Lip Lift to COVID-Positive Patient​Renowned Beverly Hills plastic surgeon Dr. Payman Simoni has died from COVID-19, which he reportedly caught from a patient while performing a lip enhancement. Now some are asking: Should plastic surgery be allowed in Los Angeles as the city’s cases skyrocket? Inside Edition was with Simoni back in May, for the return of cosmetic surgery after they were initially put on hold at the beginning of the pandemic. At the time, the doctor assured us that *every precaution was being taken.*


I guess not. You really should be demanding they get a PCR test to confirm no more than 3 days before surgery that they are negative, then a rapid test as well. Then if you catch a COLD from a patient, I'm assuming you were all up in their face and being reckless with your hygiene protocols.


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> I mean REALLY!??!??!?!
> Celebrity Plastic Surgeon Dies After Giving Lip Lift to COVID-Positive Patient​Renowned Beverly Hills plastic surgeon Dr. Payman Simoni has died from COVID-19, which he reportedly caught from a patient while performing a lip enhancement. Now some are asking: Should plastic surgery be allowed in Los Angeles as the city’s cases skyrocket? Inside Edition was with Simoni back in May, for the return of cosmetic surgery after they were initially put on hold at the beginning of the pandemic. At the time, the doctor assured us that every precaution was being taken.



Yep, really.  Apparently from the story that aired on TV, the patient actually coughed in his face during the procedure.  How rude (and deadly) was that?!  Hope her and her duck-shaped lips feel guilty as sin over causing that man's death..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

awhyley said:


> Someone just mentioned to me yesterday that production has not bounced back from last year and that shortages will resume again soon.  I thought that he was crazy but now yall gat me concerned.  *puts club pack toilet paper on the list*


nothing wrong with having some extra canned goods, toilet paper and bleach stashed away.


----------



## dancinstallion

The new strain is killing folks in Houston.  



HOUSTON, Texas (KTRK) -- A Houston woman has died after contracting COVID-19 after the holidays. Her family said they received a call from doctors this week who confirmed she had the second strain of the virus.

Felicia Parker, 40, died on Saturday, according to her family. It started when she began having breathing problems.

"She was admitted to the hospital last Monday. She was gone already by Saturday," said her family member, Romeka James.


Parker's family told ABC13 she had also recently been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.

"This is serious. This is not just another person. This is someone's mother, someone's sister. We have to be really safe, we have to follow the CDC guidelines. It's not just another number. It's somebody," said James.








Experts said the newly discovered second strain of COVID-19 is not deadlier than the first, but only more contagious.


"The average infection rate went from about 10% to about 15%," said infectious disease specialist Dr. Linda Yancey. "We do know that the new strain is in the Houston area. The Houston Health Department has detected it."

Health officials said the big concern is dealing with this new strain on top of a current surge.

Yancey adds that the current COVID-19 vaccine will protect you against the various strands, and urges the community to get vaccinated.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> Someone just mentioned to me yesterday that production has not bounced back from last year and that shortages will resume again soon.  I thought that he was crazy but now yall gat me concerned.  *puts club pack toilet paper on the list*


I buy 2-3 essential items every shopping trip. Its a nice, slow way to accumulate a stock even though we have shortages. I am good on cleaning wipes. But I'll be picking back up buying one TP and 1 pack of papertowels each trip, and I qill squeeze in a bottle of bleach 2-3 times over the next few weeks. It slowly adds up if you are consistent. I also know when my stores get a truck and when they stock (3-4 PM every afternoon).


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

The spin is that these counties happen to have large numbers of elderly and poor health care systems. Under different leadership I might buy it but not DeSantis.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> The spin is that these counties happen to have large numbers of elderly and poor health care systems. Under different leadership I might buy it but not DeSantis.



This "man" really makes me want to cuss. So these same counties that have been unmasked and not taking this seriously for months get first access to the vaccination program? And this "just so happens" to fall along party lines?


----------



## dancinstallion

Dh's main employee just tested positive for covid. He hasn't been feeling well. Four days ago I bought him vitamin C, ACV and honey and told him how much to take. He had already been taking 1000mg vit c daily and a multi.
Well he went to the doctor. The doctor told him to stop taking it because it was too much acid and it is making him feel worse. 
When the truth is he had covid that was getting worse. The doc wrote him a few prescriptions.

His symptoms were sore throat, achy joints, fingers and feet tingling, loss of appetite , then he got a headache and fever, and is now short of breath when he walks.

I am going to buy him some more supplements and hopefully he takes it.

I told Dh that the outcomes for men coming to the hospital with covid aren't good especially Hispanic men. Men continue to die at much much higher rates than women from covid.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I mean wth man???? Almost a year in and people still think this is a game. 

​


Spoiler: 2 days after voting to not require masks, COVID-19 shuts down the Missouri House



2 days after voting to not require masks, COVID-19 shuts down the Missouri House​
UPDATED JAN 15, 2021 | POSTED ON JAN 15, 2021
JEFFERSON CITY, Mo. (KCTV/KMOV) -- The Missouri House of Representatives has canceled next week's session due to rising COVID-19 cases two days after voting down a measure requiring masks and social distancing.

Missouri House Speaker Rob Vescovo, Missouri House Speaker Pro Tem John Wiemann and other leadership members in the House issued a joint statement on Thursday evening.

"Due to the rising number of COVID-19 cases in the building, we are exercising an abundance of caution to protect members, staff and visitors by canceling session next week," the statement reads. "Our goal is to return to work the following week."


The exact number of lawmakers infected has not been released. There's no word yet if the Missouri Senate will follow.

This shutdown comes just days after the legislature reopened. Many lawmakers had no masks -- including the color guard. The Missouri House voted down a measure requiring masks and social distancing on Tuesday.


----------



## vevster

I’m hearing NYPD are giving out COVID vaccines. Are they qualified to do that? It’s crazy.


----------



## SoniT

My husband's uncle is now on a ventilator and kidney dialysis due to Covid 19. He visited a church where he's a musician so they think that's where he caught the virus. The doctor doesn't think he's going to make it so my mother-in-law has to make the difficult decision of removing him from the machines. He's in his late 50s so he's not old at all. Whatever happens, I just pray that he's not in pain.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> I mean wth man???? Almost a year in and people still think this is a game.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2 days after voting to not require masks, COVID-19 shuts down the Missouri House
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days after voting to not require masks, COVID-19 shuts down the Missouri House​
> UPDATED JAN 15, 2021 | POSTED ON JAN 15, 2021
> JEFFERSON CITY, Mo. (KCTV/KMOV) -- The Missouri House of Representatives has canceled next week's session due to rising COVID-19 cases two days after voting down a measure requiring masks and social distancing.
> 
> Missouri House Speaker Rob Vescovo, Missouri House Speaker Pro Tem John Wiemann and other leadership members in the House issued a joint statement on Thursday evening.
> 
> "Due to the rising number of COVID-19 cases in the building, we are exercising an abundance of caution to protect members, staff and visitors by canceling session next week," the statement reads. "Our goal is to return to work the following week."
> 
> 
> The exact number of lawmakers infected has not been released. There's no word yet if the Missouri Senate will follow.
> 
> This shutdown comes just days after the legislature reopened. Many lawmakers had no masks -- including the color guard. The Missouri House voted down a measure requiring masks and social distancing on Tuesday.


I’m just trying to stay uninfected and in quarantine mode long enough to get vaccinated ASAP before these  play around and kill me. I done told them y’all are screwed if I die.


----------



## vevster

I just got a call from my acupuncturist who said over the weekend had symptoms  that sounded like covid but she made sure to say she was tested negative.  She had a blocked heart valve hence the lowered oxygen levels etc.....

But when she first started talking I was like Jeez Louise!!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Are you seeing that he said the newest strain has immune escape and is escaping from the pfizer vaccine as well? Almost complete escape meaning it went undetected.  
This is terrible.
If the new strain affects more people(because it is more contagious) than surely it will result in more deaths because more people are infected at a higher rate.
so the talking point that it isnt deadlier is false. There will be more reinfections which will lead to many more deaths than the first strains. The devil is busy.  


This is not looking good.


----------



## dancinstallion




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Crackers Phinn said:


> I mean wth man???? Almost a year in and people still think this is a game.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2 days after voting to not require masks, COVID-19 shuts down the Missouri House
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days after voting to not require masks, COVID-19 shuts down the Missouri House​
> UPDATED JAN 15, 2021 | POSTED ON JAN 15, 2021
> JEFFERSON CITY, Mo. (KCTV/KMOV) -- The Missouri House of Representatives has canceled next week's session due to rising COVID-19 cases two days after voting down a measure requiring masks and social distancing.
> 
> Missouri House Speaker Rob Vescovo, Missouri House Speaker Pro Tem John Wiemann and other leadership members in the House issued a joint statement on Thursday evening.
> 
> "Due to the rising number of COVID-19 cases in the building, we are exercising an abundance of caution to protect members, staff and visitors by canceling session next week," the statement reads. "Our goal is to return to work the following week."
> 
> 
> The exact number of lawmakers infected has not been released. There's no word yet if the Missouri Senate will follow.
> 
> This shutdown comes just days after the legislature reopened. Many lawmakers had no masks -- including the color guard. The Missouri House voted down a measure requiring masks and social distancing on Tuesday.



not to mention all the deaths, the death toll is no joke, one would think all these people dying would make it real.


----------



## dancinstallion

This feels like the apocalypse to me.

Doctors are killing patients in multiple hospitals in Texas and there is nothing anyone can do about it because it is blamed on covid. Nurses are saying in one hospital that 90% of intubated patients are dying within hours of being intubated because air is leaking from the ventilator into various parts of the body. It is malpractice and negligence but it will be blamed on Covid!!!!!!!!!!!  


I feel like crying.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I’m hearing NYPD are giving out COVID vaccines. Are they qualified to do that? It’s crazy.


They have a training program on how to inoculate for this type of thing. They are technically part of the "First responders" class of workers and get certain types of advanced first aid training and keep kits in their car---some kits vary but have been known to have epi pens or adrenaline, lidocane, kits to sew minor sutures, wound care, etc. Think kinda of a military/paramedic hybrid combo. Car accidents, side of the road type emergencies.... We are also trained in the Public Health system too. If deployed, I can inoculate folk if need be.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

SoniT said:


> My husband's uncle is now on a ventilator and kidney dialysis due to Covid 19. He visited a church where he's a musician so they think that's where he caught the virus. The doctor doesn't think he's going to make it so my mother-in-law has to make the difficult decision of removing him from the machines. He's in his late 50s so he's not old at all. Whatever happens, I just pray that he's not in pain.


I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My town has 1 ICU bed left out of both hospitals. Outside of my town, the closest hospitals are 2+ hours away north, west, south east, and east of here (In the city of J'ville and Gainesville), and only 2 of them have the infrastructure, ICU and staffing (Jax and G'ville---Univ of Fl) to deal with this kind of stuff. Both are college towns so ain't nobody getting transported. My town is at the HIGHEST level of alert right now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> This feels like the apocalypse to me.
> 
> Doctors are killing patients in multiple hospitals in Texas and there is nothing anyone can do about it because it is blamed on covid. Nurses are saying in one hospital that 90% of intubated patients are dying within hours of being intubated because air is leaking from the ventilator into various parts of the body. It is malpractice and negligence but it will be blamed on Covid!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel like crying.


It is apocalyptic. But when we were discussing this in February and March---people called me crazy.

Doctors in the US are at a point where they have to make dire decisions. A nurse on NPR last night who works on the COVID floor says they are short staffed due to nurses just being sick or dying. She says she is the one feeding patients...Imagine feeding a patient who has partial paralysis and can't feed themselves. This is usually a staff member or visiting family member who can help. In the middle of your sick patient's meal, her next door neighbor is coding or an alarm goes off. Then the person before that. Then its hours before anyone can finish feeding the patient. You have to stop feeding, clean yourself before going to the next room and then do it again for the next. Just the time it takes to properly clean yourself, change hazmat/shield/mask is time consuming in itself. What she described bout had me in tears. 
Of course our focus is on politics and keeping the country from falling apart right now. Which is why I hope they throw the book at Trump.  I lay this at his feet and that of my own governor.


----------



## Ganjababy

I got a call from work to be prepared to come in for the Covid vaccine. But then they ran out. Hopefully I will get it soon but I swear this is some ruse to make people want it more. Like Canada reportedly ordered more than they needed...


vevster said:


> I just got a call from my acupuncturist who said over the weekend had symptoms  that sounded like covid but she made sure to say she was tested negative.  She had a blocked heart valve hence the lowered oxygen levels etc.....
> 
> But when she first started talking I was like Jeez Louise!!!


avoid her like the plague. There are reported false negatives.


----------



## Ganjababy

Not sure what he died of but one of my favourite family members died before his time and I cannot go to the funeral because of covid obviously. He lives in another country. He had a compromised immune system and was poorly anyway. But I have been crying all day. But it’s a weird cry. It’s one of sadness but without depression. My cousin was one of my faves. He was such a lovely and decent chap. May he RIP...


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> avoid her like the plague. There are reported false negatives.


She cancelled her office hours.....  I have to treat myself.... which is cool because I save $$$


----------



## vevster

Ganjababy said:


> I cannot go to the funeral because of covid obviously.


I'm sorry for your loss....  I went to a zoom funeral for my relative.  Unfortunately, someone got the pw and was calling all of us F****** N******.

It was so bizarre.


----------



## Ganjababy

Another reason I have been  crying is that my meemaw is in her 90’s and she is going senile and I don’t know if I will ever see her again.

But a thought entered my mind. Most of the patients I care for are elderly. I feel honoured that I have been able to care for them. They never see their own grand/great/great-great grand kids because of covid. I am giving them the love I cannot give my own grandma and they so appreciate it. I have to remind them we are not allowed to hug as so many of them always want to hug me.

So in a way it’s okay. It will be okay...


vevster said:


> I'm sorry for your loss....  I went to a zoom funeral for my relative.  Unfortunately, someone got the pw and was calling all of us F****** N******.
> 
> It was so bizarre.


JC! What is this world coming to!!! I think I heard something similar before... some people are soooo hateful


----------



## Everything Zen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My town has 1 ICU bed left out of both hospitals. Outside of my town, the closest hospitals are 2+ hours away north, west, south east, and east of here (In the city of J'ville and Gainesville), and only 2 of them have the infrastructure, ICU and staffing (Jax and G'ville---Univ of Fl) to deal with this kind of stuff. Both are college towns so ain't nobody getting transported. My town is at the HIGHEST level of alert right now.


I live with people that think this is a lie and I can’t convince them otherwise unless they see it for themselves.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

vevster said:


> I'm sorry for your loss....  I went to a zoom funeral for my relative.  Unfortunately, someone got the pw and was calling all of us F****** N******.
> 
> It was so bizarre.



WHAT?!!!!!!! OMG. This makes me super angry and sad all at the same time.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ganjababy said:


> Not sure what he died of but one of my favourite family members died before his time and I cannot go to the funeral because of covid obviously. He lives in another country. He had a compromised immune system and was poorly anyway. But I have been crying all day. But it’s a weird cry. It’s one of sadness but without depression. I suffered from depression and would cry everyday for no known reason and plan my death if things did not change. So now that I have been “fixed” it’s weird when I feel sad because it’s for a concrete reason. My cousin was one of my faves. He was such a lovely and decent chap. Always showed me warmth, made me feel loved, special and welcomed and he was not a perv. I know that sounds weird but when one comes from dysfunction one is grateful for some sort of normalcy. He will be missed and I am crying because his family abroad cannot have the closure of a funeral and wake like we usually do because of covid and travel restrictions. Not that I would have risked it if I was allowed to travel. May he RIP...


I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ya'll know I don't go no place but home and work but I had to drop my car off at the the body shop that is walking distance from our warehouse.   I get in there and everybody is spread out and wearing masks with protective barriers at their desk between them and the customers and the place seemed ventilated so I was "ok bet!"  As soon as I had an INKLING of feeling kind of safe, I hear the kind of chewing where you know food is flying out of somebody's mouth.  I  look around and see dude three desks away with his mask free mouth eating an apple like everybody else in the room ain't there inhaling his possibly seasoned by covid food breath!    I got up, walked out and called from outside and told the girl to bring my paperwork out when she was done cuz I can't be in no place with unmasked people.


I reported this to my insurance company and they told me they spoke with the body shop about it.   Fast forward 1 month when I went back to pick my car up, same dude came out from the back with no mask on at all, sat at his desk like whatevs.   I took a picture of the setting showing everybody with masks on and then another zoomed in on dudes mask free face and sent it to the insurance company.  Generally, I don't like the concept of taking random peoples pictures but I'm like the insurance company needed to see this with a time stamp to know both me and them weren't being taken seriously.  Not to mention, we are almost a year deep in a pandemic with a super catching strain out here.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Somebody from the insurance company called me and said the mask less dude was the manager!  He said he was surprised because they have had people test positive at that location and I told him, the manger setting the example of not wearing a mask is probably why!  .   The insurance guy kept apologizing but he tried to sneak in that the place was normally good with masks and that that they only messed up the two times I was there.    Oh so they just waited for me to get there for the manager to not wear a mask and I'm a customer?  HOW SWAY?    This insurance guy is Hispanic and I suspect the body shop is a Hispanic run place.   The person handling my claim is Asian so she wasn't defending the place at all. 

Of course something came up wrong with the car and the path of me not paying for a rental car falls on going back to this place.   BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## dancinstallion




----------



## Black Ambrosia

@dancinstallion I get the gist of it. There’s minimal or no protection offered by the vaccine from the South African variant but it reads like Greek.  “Not only 48% had complete immune escape...” makes my head hurt. Can you summarize?


----------



## vevster

A colleague of mine sneaked a vaccine by showing  fake paperwork.  He was so happy.  I was happy for him.

Update:  His stay at home wife got the vaccine too.  I'm being told if you want it in NY they will give it to you.


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m back to resuming my unfortunate promotional duties because of my colleagues injury not healing properly and requiring additional surgery and the fact that her mother is on a vent with Covid and not doing well. I do not relish this at all. Everyone please take care of yourselves.


----------



## meka72

vevster said:


> I'm sorry for your loss....  I went to a zoom funeral for my relative.  Unfortunately, someone got the pw and was calling all of us F****** N******.
> 
> It was so bizarre.


That’s horrible Vev. I’m sorry your family had to deal with racism at such a vulnerable time.

The potential for “zoom bombing” is one of the reasons I don’t mess with zoom.


----------



## dancinstallion

No one is catching the flu

How are people catching coronavirus and not the flu? 
We should be seeing an uptick in flu especially in the areas where people arent wearing masks  but that is not happening.


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I think I saw a video and the person stated there were about  700 bodies needing to be cremated.


----------



## Transformer

From Functional Medicine Blog

*COVID-19 exposure on flights.* Although the United States doesn’t publicly report on COVID exposure on flights, Canada does. And their database suggests that COVID exposure—if not infections—on flights may be more common than the airline industry has suggested. Several industry insiders are suggesting that pre-flight COVID testing may be a viable way to reduce the risk of infection on flights. 

*Low-carb diets can induce remission in people with type 2 diabetes.* A new meta-analysis published in the _BMJ_ found that low-carb and very-low-carb diets can induce remission in patients with type 2 diabetes—especially when adherence is high. This adds to the already strong evidence supporting the use of carbohydrate restriction for blood sugar control.

*An alternative to colonoscopy for colon cancer screening?* An article in the _New York Times_ reported on new guidelines that suggest the fecal immunochemical test may be as accurate as colonoscopy for detecting colon cancer. There may be some advantages to colonoscopy and flexible sigmoidoscopy, as Peter Attia points out in this article, but they have to be weighed against the invasiveness, risk, and cost. 

*People without symptoms may spread more than half of COVID-19 cases.* A new model published by the Centers for Disease Control and Preventionsuggests that asymptomatic spread may account for almost 60 percent of COVID cases. This highlights the difficulty of containing this pandemic and the importance of continuing to follow containment measures.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> No one is catching the flu
> 
> How are people catching coronavirus and not the flu?
> We should be seeing an uptick in flu especially in the areas where people arent wearing masks  but that is not happening.


People ARE. But the world is literally staying home more. They won't go to the doctor, they are just out and about way less. So it makes sense that flu isn't hitting too hard. But yes people are still getting the flu AND pneumonia. We are tracking it and its not any worse than a regular flu season. Being that COVID is more virulent than the flu, like most folk, they aren't bothering to go to the doctor to test UNTIL after they got a COVID test. Once they confirm they are COVID negative, unless they are on their death bed or the illness is prolonged, many are riding it out at home. Many folk do this during regular flu season. This is PEAK flu time so we have to wait. Too many other headlining issues.


----------



## dancinstallion

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> People ARE. But the world is literally staying home more. They won't go to the doctor, they are just out and about way less. So it makes sense that flu isn't hitting too hard. But yes people are still getting the flu AND pneumonia. We are tracking it and its not any worse than a regular flu season. Being that COVID is more virulent than the flu, like most folk, they aren't bothering to go to the doctor to test UNTIL after they got a COVID test. Once they confirm they are COVID negative, unless they are on their death bed or the illness is prolonged, many are riding it out at home. Many folk do this during regular flu season. This is PEAK flu time so we have to wait. Too many other headlining issues.



No what I am saying is literally no one is testing positive from the flu. I have been asking nurses and medical professionals at different hospitals and we have had close to zero cases of someone testing positive for any flu strains. A lot of people are not staying home just come to texas and you will see so it doesnt explain why none of our hospitals have any cases of the flu.

A member that is a physician confirmed in another thread that she has had close to zero cases at her hospital.

The flu vaccine was never 100% effective more like 45-50% so even if more people received the shot that still doesnt account for the low cases.

A friend in south Texas said he gave out 4x more flu shots this year. So their flu cases are down. 

Yes more people are staying home in general but I tell you to come to Texas, and people are living their lives freely, no mask wearing, no social distancing, no vaccines, still going to clubs, wedding, and parties and house gatherings maskless.


----------



## BonBon

I had my vit D measured and started taking supplements maybe July/Aug last year. Progress has been slow. Started with a score of 60 and now it's 73 after 5 months of supplementing. I've increased to taking 2000iu per day and will see how that go. Aiming to get to 100.

DH obliged with getting  his level checked this week. We had always assumed he would be in normal range, but I just wanted to see the actual level since he is forced to work in the office. He came back as deficient with a score of 11! Doctor is immediately putting him on 45,000iu two times a week for 7 weeks and said he will probably have to supplement for life. So lucky to have this knowledge.

Just to say if you're very light/pale skinned  - get your levels checked too just in case.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> No what I am saying is literally no one is testing positive from the flu. I have been asking nurses and medical professionals at different hospitals and we have had close to zero cases of someone testing positive for any flu strains. A lot of people are not staying home just come to texas and you will see so it doesnt explain why none of our hospitals have any cases of the flu.
> 
> A member that is a physician confirmed in another thread that she has had close to zero cases at her hospital.
> 
> The flu vaccine was never 100% effective more like 45-50% so even if more people received the shot that still doesnt account for the low cases.
> 
> A friend in south Texas said he gave out 4x more flu shots this year. So their flu cases are down.
> 
> Yes more people are staying home in general but I tell you to come to Texas, and people are living their lives freely, no mask wearing, no social distancing, no vaccines, still going to clubs, wedding, and parties and house gatherings maskless.


I got you. We have flu cases here (in my red part of FL) so IDK.


----------



## PatDM'T

The face mask that could end the pandemic


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BonBon said:


> I had my vit D measured and started taking supplements maybe July/Aug last year. Progress has been slow. Started with a score of 60 and now it's 73 after 5 months of supplementing. I've increased to taking 2000iu per day and will see how that go. Aiming to get to 100.
> 
> DH obliged with getting  his level checked this week. We had always assumed he would be in normal range, but I just wanted to see the actual level since he is forced to work in the office. He came back as deficient with a score of 11! Doctor is immediately putting him on 45,000iu two times a week for 7 weeks and said he will probably have to supplement for life. So lucky to have this knowledge.
> 
> Just to say if you're very light/pale skinned  - get your levels checked too just in case.


I assume everyone is low. Even with regular supplementation is really HARD to keep levels in the 70+ desired range. We used to think there were toxicity levels but that 40 year old research was wrong wrong wrong. Keep throwing everything at it with respect to vitamins/supplementation. My ex-boss was a regular milk drinker, healthy as a horse and after 3 months of 2000U a day faithfully she barely got it over 25 after being single digits. I told her to get that 50000IU dose for weekly. She did that another 3 months and got it into the 40-something range. Its really hard....but the opposite...having super low levels is worse.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

PatDM'T said:


> The face mask that could end the pandemic


And see this is why I want to kick something every time I used to see those stupid Pressers in the early months. A Bunch of bumbling fumbling idiots. We had EVERYTHING we needed to get N95s to the country. That thing Biden just approved to ramp up production---why didn't Trump do it? We discussed that over 5000 comments ago. He send 36000 TONS.   TONS of ish to China...PPE and masks, vents, all kind of stuff. The American companies like 3M----with an infusion of gov't funds could have had super increases in production. So many fabric and textile companies could have retrofitted technology to make N95s for medical and general population. I really hate it here.


----------



## scoobygirl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> And see this is why I want to kick something every time I used to see those stupid Pressers in the early months. A Bunch of bumbling fumbling idiots. We had EVERYTHING we needed to get N95s to the country. That thing Biden just approved to ramp up production---why didn't Trump do it? We discussed that over 5000 comments ago. He send 36000 TONS.   TONS of ish to China...PPE and masks, vents, all kind of stuff. The American companies like 3M----with an infusion of gov't funds could have had super increases in production. So many fabric and textile companies could have retrofitted technology to make N95s for medical and general population. I really hate it here.


Completely agree. It’s like people forgot all about the N95 masks. From the beginning they were the only disposable mask that could protect the wearer and not just the people they encounter. It would have made a difference for people in communities with low mask adherence and poor social distancing. Trumps refusal to support production ramp in the US just left me speechless with rage. At the beginning of the outbreak I realized that we had two boxes of N95 masks we kept on hand due to the dust storms in AZ. I gave my immediately one each for the times when they had to be out in hot zones. I’ve been waiting and hoping all year that supplies would restock.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I read somewhere that they haven't started vaccinations in Japan. If true, I don't see this going over well in the host city.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Those taking the vaccine are about to become PIN CUSHIONS.









						Covid-19 Live Updates: First Case of Brazil-Based Virus Variant Found in U.S.
					

California has lifted stay-at-home orders in much of the state. Moderna said its vaccine was effective against new variants but may be less protective against the variant that emerged in South Africa.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Reinventing21

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I thought I had accidently clicked on the coronavirus light thread in Off Topic when I saw this...tell me this is a joke...


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Reinventing21 said:


> I thought I had accidently clicked on the coronavirus light thread in Off Topic when I saw this...tell me this is a joke...


Sadly it's not. It's just amazing these people weren't infected a year ago. You can't tell me they risked it for a cat. They been reckless the whole time and it just caught up to them.

Here's an article from People.



Spoiler: COVID Outbreak at Pet Cat's Birthday Party in Chilean Town Leads to 15 Infections



A birthday party thrown for a pet cat led to a COVID-19 outbreak that infected over a dozen people.

According to _The Sun_ and _Newsweek,_ who cited local reports, the birthday party for the feline took place in the town of Santo Domingo, Chile, and all ten guests tested positive for COVID-19 afterwards. The attendees also infected five additional family members and friends.

Francisco Alvarez, Valparaiso regional secretary of the Ministry of Health (SEREMI), reportedly confirmed the outbreak in a public statement and said that he did not believe the story when he first heard the news.

"When I heard it was a cat's birthday party I thought it was a joke, that they were probably trying to hide something, but indeed it was," said Alvarez, according to _The Sun_. He added, "We have corroborated it with at least six of the 15 [infected] people who told us the same thing."

Alvarez also reportedly confirmed that the cat never tested positive for the virus. "It was the birthday organiser, the owner, she was patient zero," he said.
But as prior studies have shown, cats can indeed contract COVID-19. Last April, two felines in New York tested positive for the virus and became the first known pets in the United States to be infected with COVID-19.

However, the CDC and USDA said in a statement at the time that "there is no evidence that pets play a role in spreading the virus in the United States." The Pet Industry Joint Advisory Council echoed that sentiment in their own statement.

In Alvarez's public statement, he said that he is struggling to comprehend why residents are continuing to hold social gatherings despite strict warnings not to from the government amid the pandemic.

"It's complicated and it's a little incomprehensible, especially considering that what we have said in every way and emphasised is that if people are going to meet, they need to take safety measures," he said, according to the _Daily Mail_.

As of Monday, Jan. 25, at least 703,178 people in Chile have tested positive for COVID-19, while nearly 18,000 people have died from the virus, according to the _New York Times_ coronavirus database.


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/world/coronavirus-maps.html


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I have 4 cats and the most they get on their birthday is an extra can of wet food. WTH is wrong with people?


----------



## awhyley

Reinventing21 said:


> I thought I had accidently clicked on the coronavirus light thread in Off Topic when I saw this...tell me this is a joke...



Nope.  All the while, cat be like,


----------



## Reinventing21

Yeah... I love cats...have one actually...and I really don't care if people want to have a birthday party for their cat (not me)..but... but... during a PANDEMIC tho ??!!


----------



## Evolving78

Reinventing21 said:


> Yeah... I love cats...have one actually...and I really don't care if people want to have a birthday party for their cat (not me)..but... but... during a PANDEMIC tho ??!!


What is wrong with the people that showed up? I guess they just needed any reason to party.. this pandemic is just exposing people’s mentality left and right!


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> Sadly it's not. It's just amazing these people weren't infected a year ago. You can't tell me they risked it for a cat. They been reckless the whole time and it just caught up to them.
> 
> Here's an article from People.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: COVID Outbreak at Pet Cat's Birthday Party in Chilean Town Leads to 15 Infections
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday party thrown for a pet cat led to a COVID-19 outbreak that infected over a dozen people.
> 
> According to _The Sun_ and _Newsweek,_ who cited local reports, the birthday party for the feline took place in the town of Santo Domingo, Chile, and all ten guests tested positive for COVID-19 afterwards. The attendees also infected five additional family members and friends.
> 
> Francisco Alvarez, Valparaiso regional secretary of the Ministry of Health (SEREMI), reportedly confirmed the outbreak in a public statement and said that he did not believe the story when he first heard the news.
> 
> "When I heard it was a cat's birthday party I thought it was a joke, that they were probably trying to hide something, but indeed it was," said Alvarez, according to _The Sun_. He added, "We have corroborated it with at least six of the 15 [infected] people who told us the same thing."
> 
> Alvarez also reportedly confirmed that the cat never tested positive for the virus. "It was the birthday organiser, the owner, she was patient zero," he said.
> But as prior studies have shown, cats can indeed contract COVID-19. Last April, two felines in New York tested positive for the virus and became the first known pets in the United States to be infected with COVID-19.
> 
> However, the CDC and USDA said in a statement at the time that "there is no evidence that pets play a role in spreading the virus in the United States." The Pet Industry Joint Advisory Council echoed that sentiment in their own statement.
> 
> In Alvarez's public statement, he said that he is struggling to comprehend why residents are continuing to hold social gatherings despite strict warnings not to from the government amid the pandemic.
> 
> "It's complicated and it's a little incomprehensible, especially considering that what we have said in every way and emphasised is that if people are going to meet, they need to take safety measures," he said, according to the _Daily Mail_.
> 
> As of Monday, Jan. 25, at least 703,178 people in Chile have tested positive for COVID-19, while nearly 18,000 people have died from the virus, according to the _New York Times_ coronavirus database.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/world/coronavirus-maps.html



I just knew it was the host that spread it to everybody. She knew she had it and wanted everybody else that she invited to catch it. When being nice goes wrong because all of the guests should have told the crazy cat lady No, we won't be attending a cats birthday party, in the first place.

Anyone that invites me to a party and I find out that the person has covid, then I would take it as a sign that you dont like me and wish to do me harm.


----------



## OhTall1

Oklahoma trying to return its $2m stockpile of hydroxychloroquine​ 
January 26, 2021               
The Oklahoma Attorney General’s Office has been tasked with attempting to return a $2 million stockpile of a malaria drug once touted by former President Donald Trump as a way to treat the coronavirus.







The Oklahoma Attorney General’s Office has been tasked with attempting to return a $2 million stockpile of a malaria drug once touted by former President Donald Trump as a way to treat the coronavirus.

In April, Gov. Kevin Stitt, who ordered the hydroxychloroquine purchase, defended it by saying that while it may not be a useful treatment for the coronavirus, the drug had multiple other uses and “that money will not have gone to waste in any respect.”

But nearly a year later the state is trying to offload the drug back to its original supplier, California-based FFF Enterprises, Inc, a private pharmaceutical wholesaler.

Alex Gerszewski, a spokesman for Oklahoma Attorney General Mike Hunter, told _The Frontier_ this week that the AG’s office was working with the state health department “to try to figure out a solution.”

Gerszewski said Hunter’s office had gotten involved at the request of the Oklahoma State Department of Health.

Stitt was criticized last year for the $2 million purchase, a move viewed by some as a partisan move to curry favor with conservatives who were defending Trump amid criticism of his own support of the drug. But Stitt defended the purchase at the time by likening it to the race early last year to procure personal protective equipment for Oklahomans, believing it was better to have the hydroxychloroquine stockpile and not need it, rather than to later learn the drug was useful but not have it.

Stitt’s spokeswoman Carly Atchison told The Frontier this week that   “Every decision the Governor makes is with the health and lives of Oklahomans in mind, including purchasing hydroxychloroquine, securing PPE, and now distributing vaccines as quickly and efficiently as possible to combat this COVID crisis.”

The state purchased the hydroxychloroquine stockpile in early April, days after Trump began to tout it as a treatment. While many acknowledged at the time that reports of the drug’s effectiveness were purely anecdotal, Trump said at a briefing in March, “What do we have to lose? I feel very good about it.”

Health officials nationwide immediately began to caution people against using the drug, throwing water on the idea that it could cure a coronavirus infection and cautioning that it could have serious side effects, including irregular heart rhythms and even the possibility of death. The drug was ultimately discredited as a treatment option and the National Institute of Health released a report in November that the drug had “no clinical benefit to hospitalized patients.”

Though more than 20 states ultimately bought hydroxychloroquine drugs for potential use against COVID-19, Oklahoma, along with Utah, was one of only two states who purchased the drug from private wholesalers, according to the Associated Press.

Stitt wasn’t alone in his support of hydroxychloroquine as a treatment for the coronavirus. In August, Rep. Justin Humphrey, R-Lane, promoted hydroxychloroquine as a viable treatment after he had contracted COVID-19.

Though the drug had been widely discredited at that point, Humphrey, who has recently made news for seeking to establish a Bigfoot hunting season in Oklahoma and made waves in 2017 when he referred to pregnant women as “hosts,” encouraged Oklahomans to “take courage and begin treating COVID with Hydroxychloroquine.”

It’s unclear yet how much of the initial $2 million investment in the hydroxychloroquine the state could recoup. FFF Enterprises did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ They ain't getting that money back.


----------



## OhTall1

Black Ambrosia said:


> ^^^ They ain't getting that money back.


IKR?  Love this quote:


OhTall1 said:


> While many acknowledged at the time that reports of the drug’s effectiveness were purely anecdotal, Trump said at a briefing in March, *“What do we have to lose? *I feel very good about it.”


Uh, $2M, that's what you have to lose.  Meanwhile, I expect FFF's response is going to look something like this


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> ^^^ They ain't getting that money back.


Right...I would be like "NO REFUNDS BUDDY!"


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I thought I was dreaming. But I continue to have little bombs dropped on me. In Florida, Birth and Death certificates go through the health Dept. My employer.

My colleague who works in vital statistics confirmed that the funeral directors are picking up death certificates 20+ at a time. They usually buy them 1-2 at a time. When I was responsible for doing temperatures at the door one week I saw my favorite fly funeral director guy come in every day that week. That was May. It was chilling, because if you know Funeral Directors by face, their presence feels like the Grim Reaper has arrived. Their presence means one thing. Our HD is next to a graveyard...and I said upthread that that graveyard looks busier than ever. She (my vital statistics person) also confirmed that funeral directors said gravesites owned by the city are closed. The one next to me is private and charging an extra $800 (yes price gouging) to take burials as they have the space... The 2 owned by the city are closed because open plots filled up quickly this year and any unused plots were pre-purchased. So they literally have no space. (MARK THIS POST YA'LL). Cash strapped families usually use the city owned ones. 

No one is talking about all the deaths anymore---just vaccines. News space can only fit so much into a trendy news cycle. When someone can't bury their loved one ---and the person has enough pull and a big enough mouth, then we MIGHT learn. But when this thing finally dies down....you'll see how this thing really killed a lot of people. I keep hearing about mortuary trucks and all that stuff due to space...I didn't suspect it in the city DeSantis lays his head. (1 mile from my job and the gravesite)


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I thought I was dreaming. But I continue to have little bombs dropped on me. In Florida, Birth and Death certificates go through the health Dept. My employer.
> 
> My colleague who works in vital statistics confirmed that the funeral directors are picking up death certificates 20+ at a time. They usually buy them 1-2 at a time. When I was responsible for doing temperatures at the door one week I saw my favorite fly funeral director guy come in every day that week. That was May. It was chilling, because if you know Funeral Directors by face, their presence feels like the Grim Reaper has arrived. Their presence means one thing. Our HD is next to a graveyard...and I said upthread that that graveyard looks busier than ever. She (my vital statistics person) also confirmed that funeral directors said gravesites owned by the city are closed. The one next to me is private and charging an extra $800 (yes price gouging) to take burials as they have the space... The 2 owned by the city are closed because open plots filled up quickly this year and any unused plots were pre-purchased. So they literally have no space. (MARK THIS POST YA'LL). Cash strapped families usually use the city owned ones.
> 
> No one is talking about all the deaths anymore---just vaccines. News space can only fit so much into a trendy news cycle. When someone can't bury their loved one ---and the person has enough pull and a big enough mouth, then we MIGHT learn. But when this thing finally dies down....you'll see how this thing really killed a lot of people. I keep hearing about mortuary trucks and all that stuff due to space...I didn't suspect it in the city DeSantis lays his head. (1 mile from my job and the gravesite)


I'm not surprised. I remember how bad it was in Detroit back in March. My cousin is the director for a chain of funeral homes and they were turning away people because they didn't have space for the bodies. The crematory they used was backed up. The hospitals were stacking bodies in empty rooms because the morgue was full. This is in addition to the refrigerator trucks. I noticed that these same stories are rarely heard as covid spread nationwide but it makes sense that the experience would be the same.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Right...I would be like "NO REFUNDS BUDDY!"


Exactly. Is it even safe to take it back? They can’t vouch for what’s happened to it once it’s left their premises.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Black Ambrosia

I remember a story about covid spreading through a building in China via the bathroom ductwork. I've also heard about covid being found in the waste water here so I'm sure this is a viable testing option. It might even be more comfortable. I just hate that I'd be exposing myself to strangers and sticking my behind out the car. If it's more accurate, it's probably coming our way soon.


----------



## Kanky

Costco.com has N95 masks in stock if anyone is still looking for them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> Costco.com has N95 masks in stock if anyone is still looking for them.


Thank you!


----------



## nycutiepie

Kanky said:


> Costco.com has N95 masks in stock if anyone is still looking for them.


They want $320 for 100. Is this considered a discount price?


----------



## Everything Zen

nycutiepie said:


> They want $320 for 100. Is this considered a discount price?


compared to what we been seeing YES


----------



## Crackers Phinn

nycutiepie said:


> They want $320 for 100. Is this considered a discount price?


Pre pandemic N95 masks cost $1 or 2.  Those days are gone but $3 hurts when you have to buy a minimum of 100.


----------



## vevster

A friend had his mother die in his home.  One of the guys that came to pick up the body was not wearing a mask.

My friend caught Covid.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

​


Spoiler: 89 foreigners, including US citizens, arrested at Thai bar flouting COVID-19 rules 



89 foreigners, including US citizens, arrested at Thai bar flouting COVID-19 rules​
BANGKOK – Police raided a party at a bar on a popular resort island in southern Thailand and arrested 89 foreigners for violating coronavirus regulations, officials said Wednesday.

The Tuesday night raid on the Three Sixty Bar on Koh Phangan also led to the arrest of 22 Thais, including one identified as the bar’s owner and another who sold drinks there, said police Col. Suparerk Pankosol, superintendent of the provincial immigration office. He said the gathering was illegal under a national state of emergency declared last March to combat the coronavirus. Those arrested were from more than 10 countries, including the U.S., Britain, Switzerland and Denmark, Suparerk said. Photos of the raid distributed by police showed* a dark, crowded room with casually dressed partygoers, almost all wearing face masks.*

Koh Phangan in Surat Thani province is a popular destination for young backpacking travelers and is known especially for its all-night Full Moon beach parties. However, Thailand has barred virtually all tourists from entering the country since last April. 7,000 US, Canada flights have had COVID exposures. The US doesn't share detailsCOVID-19 travel restrictions by state: See testing, quarantine requirements.

There have been 29 confirmed COVID-19 cases in Surat Thani out of a national total of 15,465. However, 11 of the 29 cases have been found in the last month as Thailand experienced a resurgence of the disease. The penalty for violating the state of emergency is up to two years’ imprisonment and a fine of up to $1,330. The bar owner and worker could also be charged with violating the Communicable Disease Act, punishable by a one-year prison term and a fine of up to $3,330.

Suparerk said the arrested people were being held at the Koh Phangan police station, where investigators were preparing documents to charge them.
He said police had tracked the party plans on social media, where the bar was promoting the event to celebrate its fifth anniversary. Entry tickets were $3.30, with food and drink extra.
https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...hts-hotels-cruises-trains-camping/3221104001/


https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...hts-hotels-cruises-trains-camping/3221104001/


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

For those unfortunate to have lost loved ones and close friends during this pandemic did you attend the funeral in person or just virtually if available? Lately I’ve been witnessing good friends lose parents who I’ve been really close to since early childhood. I really want to attend the services but this stupid virus and I have underlying health conditions. Although most seem understanding about this pandemic in general, there’s pressure and expectation I feel to attend and I feel like I will be hated for not showing up. This upcoming funeral is out of town too and if not for the pandemic I would definitely be among the first in town. Do you find most people are understanding if you didn’t attend in person? I’m trying to come up with as many ways possible to show support and make sure my friend feels loved and supported in this new reality she’s faced with.


----------



## meka72

TrulyBlessed said:


> For those unfortunate to have lost loved ones and close friends during this pandemic did you attend the funeral in person or just virtually if available? Lately I’ve been witnessing good friends lose parents who I’ve been really close to since early childhood. I really want to attend the services but this stupid virus and I have underlying health conditions. Although most seem understanding about this pandemic in general, there’s pressure and expectation I feel to attend and I feel like I will be hated for not showing up. This upcoming funeral is out of town too and if not for the pandemic I would definitely be among the first in town. Do you find most people are understanding if you didn’t attend in person? I’m trying to come up with as many ways possible to show support and make sure my friend feels loved and supported in this new reality she’s faced with.


I attended two funerals virtually and one funeral in person. I’ve definitely found that people are understanding that people can’t attend. When my friend’s dad passed away, I bought dinner for her family and they seemed to appreciate that.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

meka72 said:


> I attended two funerals virtually and one funeral in person. I’ve definitely found that people are understanding that people can’t attend. When my friend’s dad passed away, I bought dinner for her family and they seemed to appreciate that.



I appreciate this, thank you.


----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


> For those unfortunate to have lost loved ones and close friends during this pandemic did you attend the funeral in person or just virtually if available? ... Do you find most people are understanding if you didn’t attend in person? ...


We recently lost a close family member. In normal times, because of his stature in the community, the funeral would probably have had hundreds of people. Because of Covid, it ended up being fairly small, mostly just the closest local family and a few friends. I think we were all touched enough by the many people who joined online, even though it wasn’t a particularly special service. Earlier on, another close relative died, in Canada. The immediate family postponed the service, hoping that we could have a real funeral with everyone together before the end of the summer. Of course, the border still has not reopened, so they ended up having the funeral without most of the people who would have attended. Everyone is doing what they can right now; anyone not understanding of someone’s inability to attend a funeral in-person doesn’t have the right priorities. It’s more important to reach out afterward; the loss of traditional rituals makes it harder to have a feeling of closure.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

@yamilee21Ahh, thank you!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I just learned that a mentor and dear friend passed last night. As far as I know he wasn't tested for covid but he had the telltale overwhelming tiredness and shortness of breath after walking a short distance. People who saw him just the week before said he was doing fine.

Also found out that a good friend's teenage daughter just tested positive. The rest of the family will be tested on Monday. They're all quarantining.


----------



## vevster

I just learned that a mentor and dear friend passed last night. As far as I know he wasn't tested for covid but he had the telltale overwhelming tiredness and shortness of breath after walking a short distance. People who saw him just the week before said he was doing fine.


Black Ambrosia said:


> Also found out that a good friend's teenage daughter just tested positive. The rest of the family will be tested on Monday. They're all quarantining.


The loss of life is so overwhelming.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Glad I didn't take any meds. Gotta let the body do its thing.


----------



## Chicoro

This lady is a funeral home owner in Los Angeles. She is always calm, cool, collected and level-headed. But in this video she states,
"The corpses don't lie. The sheer staggering amount of corpses, don't lie." 

Our Funeral Home is Overwhelmed with Bodies
Caitlyn Doughty Ask a Mortician



Those 'bodies' she's talking about, I would surmise to be mostly black and brown bodies. Many of which are from underserved, poor communities without health care coverage. People are dying in their homes because there is no room in the hospitals. Ambulances may come and answer a call, but literally drive in circles around the city because there is no space in the hospitals. Bodies sit in the house, with a policeman, until SOMEBODY can come and pick up the dead loved one. This is in Los Angeles in 2021.

Los Angeles crematoriums are running day and night. Because there is a staggering amount of dead people who died from Covid, in the city.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Chicoro said:


> This lady is a funeral home owner in Los Angeles. She is always calm, cool, collected and level-headed. But in this video she states,
> "The corpses don't lie. The sheer staggering amount of corpses, don't lie."
> 
> Our Funeral Home is Overwhelmed with Bodies
> Caitlyn Doughty Ask a Mortician
> 
> 
> 
> Those 'bodies' she's talking about, I would surmise to be mostly black and brown bodies. Many of which are from underserved, poor communities without health care coverage. People are dying in their homes because there is no room in the hospitals. Ambulances may come and answer a call, but literally drive in circles around the city because there is no space in the hospitals. Bodies sit in the house, with a policeman, until SOMEBODY can come and pick up the dead loved one. This is in Los Angeles in 2021.
> 
> Los Angeles crematoriums are running day and night. Because there is a staggering amount of dead people who died from Covid, in the city.


That was a really good video. I'm going to subscribe to her channel. It boggles the mind that everything is reopening when things are so much worse now than they where when they started lockdown. And the CDC recommending schools re-open ignores the risk to the adults. Even if it's safe with masks in place there's still lunch time and no one will be wearing masks then. idk if that's been addressed but that's my concern.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> That was a really good video. I'm going to subscribe to her channel. It boggles the mind that everything is reopening when things are so much worse now than they where when they started lockdown. And the CDC recommending schools re-open ignores the risk to the adults. Even if it's safe with masks in place there's still lunch time and no one will be wearing masks then. idk if that's been addressed but that's my concern.



I'm guessing they're looking at lunch time the same way as restaurants. People sit inside together and eat with masks off. Then put masks back on after their meal. I know folks are out here eating together indoors in restaurants but it's still a no for me.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Chicoro said:


> This lady is a funeral home owner in Los Angeles. She is always calm, cool, collected and level-headed. But in this video she states,
> "The corpses don't lie. The sheer staggering amount of corpses, don't lie."
> 
> Our Funeral Home is Overwhelmed with Bodies
> Caitlyn Doughty Ask a Mortician
> 
> 
> 
> Those 'bodies' she's talking about, I would surmise to be mostly black and brown bodies. Many of which are from underserved, poor communities without health care coverage. People are dying in their homes because there is no room in the hospitals. Ambulances may come and answer a call, but literally drive in circles around the city because there is no space in the hospitals. Bodies sit in the house, with a policeman, until SOMEBODY can come and pick up the dead loved one. This is in Los Angeles in 2021.
> 
> Los Angeles crematoriums are running day and night. Because there is a staggering amount of dead people who died from Covid, in the city.



This is bad. Really bad. And at the end of the video with the lifting of stay at home orders, which going to lead to more spread and more bodies piling up?


----------



## vevster

Andrew Yang has the coronavirus.


----------



## SoniT

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm guessing they're looking at lunch time the same way as restaurants. People sit inside together and eat with masks off. Then put masks back on after their meal. I know folks are out here eating together indoors in restaurants but it's still a no for me.


It's still a no for me too. My coworkers and I have to go into the office one day next week and my manager said that we can all have lunch together afterwards. I'm like "What? I'm not taking my mask off and eating around these people."


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Unless you make proper accommodations for the time everyone is maskless all these other precautions are a waste of time.


----------



## Reinventing21

SoniT said:


> It's still a no for me too. My coworkers and I have to go into the office one day next week and my manager said that we can all have lunch together afterwards. I'm like "What? I'm not taking my mask off and eating around these people."


And Dr. Faucci just announced that restaurants are not the place not to be...


----------



## Kanky

Reinventing21 said:


> And Dr. Faucci just announced that restaurants are not the place not to be...


A 90 year old relative wants to have his bday party at his favorite restaurant. I am not going.


----------



## lavaflow99

Kanky said:


> A 90 year old relative wants to have his bday party at his favorite restaurant. I am not going.


 90!?!  Umm doesn’t he want to see 91?     Not wise....


----------



## meka72

Just found out that four more extended family members had covid, a great aunt, her boyfriend, her daughter and her pregnant granddaughter. Daughter kept it quiet (but posts everything else to social media). Perhaps because she had a baby shower that morphed from a drive-by baby shower into an in-person baby shower with food.   Daughter also allegedly received both her vaccines because she works for a government hospital and no one suspected that she had covid, which is why she went ahead with the baby shower. Allegedly. Luckily everyone recovered.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Chicoro said:


> This lady is a funeral home owner in Los Angeles. She is always calm, cool, collected and level-headed. But in this video she states,
> "The corpses don't lie. The sheer staggering amount of corpses, don't lie."
> 
> Our Funeral Home is Overwhelmed with Bodies
> Caitlyn Doughty Ask a Mortician
> 
> 
> 
> Those 'bodies' she's talking about, I would surmise to be mostly black and brown bodies. Many of which are from underserved, poor communities without health care coverage. People are dying in their homes because there is no room in the hospitals. Ambulances may come and answer a call, but literally drive in circles around the city because there is no space in the hospitals. Bodies sit in the house, with a policeman, until SOMEBODY can come and pick up the dead loved one. This is in Los Angeles in 2021.
> 
> Los Angeles crematoriums are running day and night. Because there is a staggering amount of dead people who died from Covid, in the city.


I posted about the increase in Funeral Home directors picking up death certificates from my job just a few days ago. They used to come 1-2 times a week but its daily. I'm gonna corner one and ask questions. 
We are also experiencing a shortage of public burial plots. There are none.
So private plots are price gouging to the tune of $800 above market.


----------



## Chicoro

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I posted about the increase in Funeral Home directors picking up death certificates from my job just a few days ago. They used to come 1-2 times a week but its daily. I'm gonna corner one and ask questions.
> We are also experiencing a shortage of public burial plots. There are none.
> So private plots are price gouging to the tune of $800 above market.


Yes, I read your post!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My friend got COVID and came by my office a couple of weeks ago to pick up a letter so she can get back to work. I had to pull some strings to help her with some red tape. Meanwhile she tries to walk up on me...(she says she was COVID-free)....I kept a nice distance and gave her an "Air hug." She complained that her boss "tried her" and assume she is anti-mask---but she isn't. But she felt ridiculed and felt bad. However she took too many things for granted:
1. She still attends gatherings and ppl house. 
2. She went to a "close girlfriend's house" and of course, they were mask-less because she "trusts her." 
3. A week later....she is sick. Doesn't know why. Its cold here though. Could have been allergies or regular cold. 
4. "Trusted homegirl" was hanging out with friends with ASYMPTOMATIC COVID. She was only made aware when another friend outside their circle who SHE had been mask-less around (who was also asymptomatic) got it from someone else. 
5. So this 3rd person, called my friend's "trusted friend" who then called MY FRIEND to tell her the news....she tests and ends up positive with a rapid test. 

All these were ASYMPTOMATIC mask-less spread. They all recovered....but my friend was out of work for over a month with no pay. Her kids had to quarantine (She didn't get them tested)....she DID get a bit sick---her hubby was her nursemaid and he refused to isolate or sleep somewhere else. So he was quarantined too. I suspect she went back to work before he recovered... 
She is in education/guidance counselor, so she can return to work as long as she is symptom free for so many days.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The above is why I'm now wearing 2 masks. A 3-ply surgical "type" mask under a thick cloth one I had been using. I went out with them for the first time this weekend and it was absolutely fine, breathable and comfortable. I keep my shield in the car just in case. I was pleased to see a few people out double-masked as well.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Black Ambrosia said:


> Also found out that a good friend's teenage daughter just tested positive. The rest of the family will be tested on Monday. They're all quarantining.


Found out everyone in the family except my friend’s husband is positive. She’s frustrated and angry at not being able to determine how they got it. They’ve been taking precautions but idk how diligently. The daughter went to school for a few hours recently for testing and a mock trial but everyone was wearing a mask. Thankfully they seem to be ok. They’re fatigued but improving.


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The above is why I'm now wearing 2 masks. A 3-ply surgical "type" mask under a thick cloth one I had been using. I went out with them for the first time this weekend and it was absolutely fine, breathable and comfortable. I keep my shield in the car just in case. I was pleased to see a few people out double-masked as well.


We barely leave the house, but we have been double-masking since early December, when I noticed the cases skyrocketing. It’s crazy that there are still shortages of N95 masks - there is no reason why a country as wealthy and developed as the United States cannot make those masks available to everyone.


----------



## Peppermynt

I actually triple masked (2KN95s and a surgical on top) when I had to take my mom to the hospital for a 5+ hour procedure last month. Had no problems breathing through the 3 layers. I did that because sadly I’m not certain whether some of the KN95s are counterfeit or not so I figured it’d be safer.


----------



## mensa

Chicoro said:


> This lady is a funeral home owner in Los Angeles. She is always calm, cool, collected and level-headed. But in this video she states,
> "The corpses don't lie. The sheer staggering amount of corpses, don't lie."
> 
> Our Funeral Home is Overwhelmed with Bodies
> Caitlyn Doughty Ask a Mortician
> 
> 
> 
> Those 'bodies' she's talking about, I would surmise to be mostly black and brown bodies. Many of which are from underserved, poor communities without health care coverage. People are dying in their homes because there is no room in the hospitals. Ambulances may come and answer a call, but literally drive in circles around the city because there is no space in the hospitals. Bodies sit in the house, with a policeman, until SOMEBODY can come and pick up the dead loved one. This is in Los Angeles in 2021.
> 
> Los Angeles crematoriums are running day and night. Because there is a staggering amount of dead people who died from Covid, in the city.


Yes, why are they giving in to the pressure from these white folks to re-open things when there are new variants from covid-19 that have been discovered?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alta Angel

We have had 3 teachers die in my district and the community, school board, and superintendent DO NOT CARE.  They want us to take these kids, so that they can go to work. We are being as safe as possible.  I have a barrier in my room so that students cannot come up to me.  I wear a mask and googles (at times).  I spray the room at each class change and use sanitizer regularly.   This year has given me food for thought.  There is no way that I will teach F2F students and virtual students at the same time during a freaking pandemic again.  I am wiped out.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Sigh
We lost my father in law today. We think he passed in his sleep early in the morning. My brother in law went to check on him and he heard him coughing, but he settled down and he went back to snoring. Hours later when he went to get his breakfast going and to wake him (they had therapy later for him) he noticed he was cold. 
My father in law was very sick. We don't think its COVID-19 related. He didn't really go anywhere. In 2016 he'd had a stroke hours before he was to walk his daughter down the aisle, and had been stabilized, wheelchair bound but was wearing away.  He lived a full life for sure, and was a Vietnam Veteran. My husband is broken hearted. My 7 yr old daughter had to interrupt me to tell me between weeping with a client who was going through the wildest, saddest crisis of her own, and calling my staff on site to get this family some help. My own father was absolutely confused at me screaming into the phone because he and my husband just got off the phone 20 minutes prior--and he told MY dad, that HIS dad was fine as of last night......Between the military and some super rich family friends who went down to the funeral home to pay for everything, everything is done. Friend didn't have to pay for anything. They have purchased us a stay at one of their really nice hotels. They lost their mother in 2018 a few weeks after had our last baby. She was sick herself trying to be her husband's caretaker. I believe that loss slowed down his recovery really bad. He loved her deeply. They were married 47 years. I'm hurting for my husband who now has no parents on earth. Hurting for baby brother in law who found him and had to deal with having him moved (took 2 hours for them to come, so the Fire Dept stayed with him) and having to deal with it. Hurting for my sister in law who was the oldest.  Pray for us.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Alta Angel said:


> We have had 3 teachers die in my district and the community, school board, and superintendent DO NOT CARE.  They want us to take these kids, so that they can go to work. We are being as safe as possible.  I have a barrier in my room so that students cannot come up to me.  I wear a mask and googles (at times).  I spray the room at each class change and use sanitizer regularly.   This year has given me food for thought.  There is no way that I will teach F2F students and virtual students at the same time during a freaking pandemic again.  I am wiped out.


I'm so angry for you and those teachers. Teachers and educators really deserve better. My 1st grader was told yesterday she is reading at a 4th grade level. I got the email from the teacher yesterday morning. If I could jump through the computer (daughter is doing digital), I would hug and kiss that lady....


----------



## mensa

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Sigh
> We lost my father in law today. We think he passed in his sleep early in the morning. My brother in law went to check on him and he heard him coughing, but he settled down and he went back to snoring. Hours later when he went to get his breakfast going and to wake him (they had therapy later for him) he noticed he was cold.
> My father in law was very sick. We don't think its COVID-19 related. He didn't really go anywhere. In 2016 he'd had a stroke hours before he was to walk his daughter down the aisle, and had been stabilized, wheelchair bound but was wearing away.  He lived a full life for sure, and was a Vietnam Veteran. My husband is broken hearted. My 7 yr old daughter had to interrupt me to tell me between weeping with a client who was going through the wildest, saddest crisis of her own, and calling my staff on site to get this family some help. My own father was absolutely confused at me screaming into the phone because he and my husband just got off the phone 20 minutes prior--and he told MY dad, that HIS dad was fine as of last night......Between the military and some super rich family friends who went down to the funeral home to pay for everything, everything is done. Friend didn't have to pay for anything. They have purchased us a stay at one of their really nice hotels. They lost their mother in 2018 a few weeks after had our last baby. She was sick herself trying to be her husband's caretaker. I believe that loss slowed down his recovery really bad. He loved her deeply. They were married 47 years. I'm hurting for my husband who now has no parents on earth. Hurting for baby brother in law who found him and had to deal with having him moved (took 2 hours for them to come, so the Fire Dept stayed with him) and having to deal with it. Hurting for my sister in law who was the oldest.  Pray for us.


Love, I will indeed pray for you all.

God be with you.


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Sigh
> We lost my father in law today. We think he passed in his sleep early in the morning. My brother in law went to check on him and he heard him coughing, but he settled down and he went back to snoring. Hours later when he went to get his breakfast going and to wake him (they had therapy later for him) he noticed he was cold.
> My father in law was very sick. We don't think its COVID-19 related. He didn't really go anywhere. In 2016 he'd had a stroke hours before he was to walk his daughter down the aisle, and had been stabilized, wheelchair bound but was wearing away.  He lived a full life for sure, and was a Vietnam Veteran. My husband is broken hearted. My 7 yr old daughter had to interrupt me to tell me between weeping with a client who was going through the wildest, saddest crisis of her own, and calling my staff on site to get this family some help. My own father was absolutely confused at me screaming into the phone because he and my husband just got off the phone 20 minutes prior--and he told MY dad, that HIS dad was fine as of last night......Between the military and some super rich family friends who went down to the funeral home to pay for everything, everything is done. Friend didn't have to pay for anything. They have purchased us a stay at one of their really nice hotels. They lost their mother in 2018 a few weeks after had our last baby. She was sick herself trying to be her husband's caretaker. I believe that loss slowed down his recovery really bad. He loved her deeply. They were married 47 years. I'm hurting for my husband who now has no parents on earth. Hurting for baby brother in law who found him and had to deal with having him moved (took 2 hours for them to come, so the Fire Dept stayed with him) and having to deal with it. Hurting for my sister in law who was the oldest.  Pray for us.


I am so sorry.

Sending hugs
and prayers for
comfort and
direction.


----------



## yamilee21

@naturalgyrl5199 I am so sorry for your family’s loss. Even when it isn’t Covid, it’s a difficult time to lose someone, without the comfort of traditional rituals to help get through it.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> Found out everyone in the family except my friend’s husband is positive. She’s frustrated and angry at not being able to determine how they got it. They’ve been taking precautions but idk how diligently. The daughter went to school for a few hours recently for testing and a mock trial but everyone was wearing a mask. Thankfully they seem to be ok. They’re fatigued but improving.


A mask is not a guarantee --- the virus is airborne. Sunny Hostin's in laws both got it and they have no idea....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The above is why I'm now wearing 2 masks. A 3-ply surgical "type" mask under a thick cloth one I had been using. I went out with them for the first time this weekend and it was absolutely fine, breathable and comfortable. I keep my shield in the car just in case. I was pleased to see a few people out double-masked as well.



I only go out to the grocery store and to run errands and stuff, but I started double masking a few weeks ago too. I've seen too much foolery with people "wearing" masks with their nose out and other stuff. Nope. Don't trust em at all.


----------



## Everything Zen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Sigh
> We lost my father in law today. We think he passed in his sleep early in the morning. My brother in law went to check on him and he heard him coughing, but he settled down and he went back to snoring. Hours later when he went to get his breakfast going and to wake him (they had therapy later for him) he noticed he was cold.
> My father in law was very sick. We don't think its COVID-19 related. He didn't really go anywhere. In 2016 he'd had a stroke hours before he was to walk his daughter down the aisle, and had been stabilized, wheelchair bound but was wearing away.  He lived a full life for sure, and was a Vietnam Veteran. My husband is broken hearted. My 7 yr old daughter had to interrupt me to tell me between weeping with a client who was going through the wildest, saddest crisis of her own, and calling my staff on site to get this family some help. My own father was absolutely confused at me screaming into the phone because he and my husband just got off the phone 20 minutes prior--and he told MY dad, that HIS dad was fine as of last night......Between the military and some super rich family friends who went down to the funeral home to pay for everything, everything is done. Friend didn't have to pay for anything. They have purchased us a stay at one of their really nice hotels. They lost their mother in 2018 a few weeks after had our last baby. She was sick herself trying to be her husband's caretaker. I believe that loss slowed down his recovery really bad. He loved her deeply. They were married 47 years. I'm hurting for my husband who now has no parents on earth. Hurting for baby brother in law who found him and had to deal with having him moved (took 2 hours for them to come, so the Fire Dept stayed with him) and having to deal with it. Hurting for my sister in law who was the oldest.  Pray for us.


I just saw this and my heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry for your loss and will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> I just saw this and my heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry for your loss and will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.


Thank you!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Thanks Ladies.

COVID-stuff: I'm at this hotel thanks to a family friend for a week. I think Hubby just wants to be near family. He has a 2nd cousin our age and they are as paranoid as we are with the masks, sanitizer, health prevention...double masking. But lordt...it IS Central FL and people here are reluctantly masking up. There is a Cornhole event (well 'was' over the weekend) and all the tru mpers are out. They wear the masks because the hotel demands it. The staff are double masked but these folks are big mad. They have lots of cleaning and sanitizing in place so that feels good. Hilton brand is on it. The stores here are on it. 

non-COVID stuff: I'm limiting the social media discussion aspect and just keeping my mind busy with non-important things since my boss insists that I DO NOT WORK and even threatened my whole unit to not say anything work-related to me. I'm just looking at interior design stuff, planning/journaling and keeping the kids busy. I have enough on my plate. We have the little one doing Digital from the Hotel and its been a good day so far. Rather than have her take a week off, I think that was best. Her teacher knows and was excited to see her. Her friends asked "where she was at" and they were all ooohs and ahhhs about her being at a hotel. Hubby's college friends have driven far and wide and took off work just to see him and check in on him and the siblings. So they're hanging around until the funeral Saturday. So we're all good here. Mentally we are good...just taking time. I'm cleaning but thats therapeutic for me. I appreciate all you guys' well-wishes.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Sigh
> We lost my father in law today. We think he passed in his sleep early in the morning. My brother in law went to check on him and he heard him coughing, but he settled down and he went back to snoring. Hours later when he went to get his breakfast going and to wake him (they had therapy later for him) he noticed he was cold.
> My father in law was very sick. We don't think its COVID-19 related. He didn't really go anywhere. In 2016 he'd had a stroke hours before he was to walk his daughter down the aisle, and had been stabilized, wheelchair bound but was wearing away.  He lived a full life for sure, and was a Vietnam Veteran. My husband is broken hearted. My 7 yr old daughter had to interrupt me to tell me between weeping with a client who was going through the wildest, saddest crisis of her own, and calling my staff on site to get this family some help. My own father was absolutely confused at me screaming into the phone because he and my husband just got off the phone 20 minutes prior--and he told MY dad, that HIS dad was fine as of last night......Between the military and some super rich family friends who went down to the funeral home to pay for everything, everything is done. Friend didn't have to pay for anything. They have purchased us a stay at one of their really nice hotels. They lost their mother in 2018 a few weeks after had our last baby. She was sick herself trying to be her husband's caretaker. I believe that loss slowed down his recovery really bad. He loved her deeply. They were married 47 years. I'm hurting for my husband who now has no parents on earth. Hurting for baby brother in law who found him and had to deal with having him moved (took 2 hours for them to come, so the Fire Dept stayed with him) and having to deal with it. Hurting for my sister in law who was the oldest.  Pray for us.




I'm sorry to hear about your loss, It's always hard to lose a loved one but it's doubly hard during this pandemic. Condolences to your family.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Rep. Ron Wright Dies After Battling COVID-19, Cancer​
Ryan Grenoble
·National Reporter, HuffPost
Mon, February 8, 2021, 11:05 AM







Rep. Ron Wright (R-Texas) at a House Foreign Affairs Committee hearing on March 13, 2019. Wright, who had lung cancer, died this week after being diagnosed with COVID-19 in late January. (Photo: Bill Clark via Getty Images)

Rep. Ron Wright (R-Texas) died Sunday after battling COVID-19, his family confirmed to The Dallas Morning News on Monday.
Wright, 67, tested positive for COVID-19 in late January. He said in a statement at the time that he was experiencing “minor symptoms.”

The Texas Republican was also diagnosed with lung cancer in 2018, and was admitted to a Dallas hospital in September 2020 due to complications from his treatment.

“As friends, family, and many of his constituents will know, Ron maintained his quick wit and optimism until the very end,” the congressman’s office said in a statement. “Despite years of painful, sometimes debilitating treatment for cancer, Ron never lacked the desire to get up and go to work, to motivate those around him, or to offer fatherly advice.”


The statement notes that Wright’s wife, Susan, was hospitalized with COVID-19 two weeks ago.

Wright is the first sitting member of Congress to die after being diagnosed with COVID-19. Rep.-elect Luke Letlow (R-La.), 41, died of the disease in late December, days before he was set to be sworn in.
Wright was reelected to his seat in November 2020.

_*CORRECTION:* Due to an editing error, a previous version of this article misstated when Wright was diagnosed with cancer. It was 2018, not 2019._
Related...
Texas Republican Says Women Should 'Absolutely' Be Jailed For Having An Abortion
Congressman-Elect Luke Letlow Dies Of COVID-19 Complications
It's Not Just You. A Lot Of Us Are Hitting A Pandemic Wall Right Now.

_This article originally appeared on HuffPost and has been updated._

So is Covid still just a hoax? No need to wear masks, right?


----------



## Ganjababy

So sorry that you and your family are going through this. May he RIP. @naturalgyrl5199


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

It seems covid-19 will no longer be a male dominated disease because of the UK-strain


UK study finds new variant may be up to 70% more deadly​CORONAVIRUS
by: The Associated Press, Nexstar Media Wire
Posted: Feb 15, 2021 / 05:29 AM EST / Updated: Feb 16, 2021 / 07:26 AM EST




Healthcare volunteer Melissa Lowry prepares a COVID-19 vaccine at a regional vaccination site, Monday, Feb. 1, 2021, in Wakefield, Mass. (AP Photo/Elise Amendola)

LONDON — U.K. government scientific advisers say the COVID-19 variant now predominant in the country may be up to 70% more deadly than previous variants, underscoring concerns about how mutations may change the characteristics of the disease.

The findings from the New and Emerging Respiratory Virus Threats Advisory Group, published Friday on the government’s website, build on preliminary research released Jan. 21. The group includes experts from universities and public agencies across the U.K.

The new report is based on analysis of a dozen studies that found the so-called Kent variant, named after the county where it was first identified, is likely 30% to 70% more deadly than other variants. 

The studies compared hospitalization and death rates among people infected with the variant and those infected with other variants.

The results of the analysis are worrisome, said Dr. David Strain, a clinical senior lecturer at the University of Exeter Medical School and the clinical lead for COVID at the Royal Devon & Exeter Hospital. 

“The higher transmissibility means that people who were previously at low risk of catching COVID (particularly younger fitter females) are now catching it and ending up in hospital,″ Strain said. “This is highlighted by the latest figures for hospitalization that now suggest almost 50:50 male to female ratio compared to this being predominantly in men during the first wave.″


----------



## Black Ambrosia

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/02/15/long-hauler-covid/?arc404=true
		
‘Tomorrow. Tomorrow I’ll start to feel better.’​




Kaitlin Denis, on approaching Year Two of living with covid-19​


Spoiler



I caught this virus before anyone had even died in Illinois. That was like a century ago, right? Now we’re talking about Year Two, vaccines, new variants, a new administration, but for me it’s still exactly the same. I’m always in this bed. I’m always in this room. I’ve been sick for the last 330 days. I force myself to keep track because otherwise time doesn’t move. I feel like I’m in jail and putting tally marks on the wall.

I used to go to sleep thinking: _Tomorrow_. Tomorrow I’ll start to feel better. I don’t really do that as much anymore. I’m trying to come to terms with the fact that this virus isn’t something I’m about to get over. This might be it. Maybe this is who I am.

I wake up every morning, and I brace myself. What’s it going to be today? I’m what they call a “long-hauler,” where covid takes over your body and won’t go away. Doctors think there might be tens of thousands of us, but nobody really knows. It’s a medical mystery. It’s like a random grab bag of symptoms. You reach in, and you never know what you’re going to get. How about some nausea and severe dizziness? Or would you prefer a migraine with a side of joint pain? Some issues are constant, like body aches and head-to-toe fatigue, but the weirder ones seem to randomly come and go: ringing ears, sore ribs, heart palpitations, ear popping, numbness in my fingers, excessive mouth watering, lightheadedness, brain fog. My memory loss is so bad sometimes that it’s like I have amnesia. The other day, I woke up and wanted to put on running clothes. In my head, I thought I was going for a jog and then heading in to work, but as soon as I stood up, my heart rate started spiking, and it was like: Oh yeah. I can’t even walk around the block by myself. I don’t have a job anymore. I’m on disability. What am I thinking?

A lot of times I hardly get out of bed. The day never starts or the night never ends. It’s a black hole. I wait for the hours to pass.

I’ve withdrawn from pretty much everyone. I get the feeling sometimes that people think I’m being dramatic. I can’t really explain what’s happening to me, and neither can doctors. Some of them want to put me on antidepressants or send me to counseling because medically, none of this makes sense. I’m barely 30. I just got married. Ten years ago, I was playing Division I college soccer, and now I can’t go to the grocery store unless I ride around in one of those scooters. It’s like: Really? _Really_? It seems pathetic to people. It seems pathetic to me.

Covid was barely on my radar when I first got sick in early March. Nobody wore masks. Chicago hadn’t locked down yet. I got a headache and a sore throat, but I tried to gut through it. I work in finance, and it’s that Wall Street culture of hand-to-hand combat. You’re either at work or you’re on your deathbed, and that suits me. I’m competitive. My husband jokes that I have that killer mentality. I don’t like to slow down. I practically go crazy waiting in line at Starbucks behind people who don’t know what to order. “Seriously? Let’s go! The menu is always the same!” I like a fast pace. I kept working the usual long hours until my fever spiked, and then my husband started having symptoms, too. I called the Northwestern University covid hotline. They told me to go to the ER, but the ER said they didn’t have any tests. They told me to assume that I had it. They gave me painkillers and sent me home.

It was rough for both my husband and me. We needed a steroid inhaler to help with our breathing. We ordered tons of Gatorade, and we didn’t leave the apartment for the first 20 days. We’d argue about who had to get out of bed to feed the dogs. But then after a few weeks, my husband started to feel better. He was going for runs again. He said: “Come on. At least come for a walk with me.” I tried. I tried to fake my way through. You get sick and you’re supposed to get better. That’s what happens. There was no other possibility in my mind. I went back to working remotely, but I couldn’t focus. I was so tired that I’d lie in bed and move my mouse so it looked like my computer screen was active. I’ve had concussions playing soccer, and it was that same kind of fogginess where your mind drifts off and you just stare at the wall. There was so much pressure in my head that it felt like I was hanging upside down. I was making a ton of silly mistakes in my job. Sometimes, when I would place large trades over the phone, I would forget what I was doing in the middle of the call. I’d mix up the day of the week. I was like: “Okay. Something’s seriously wrong. Why am I not getting better?”

I’ve seen more doctors these last six months than I did for the first 30 years of my life. There’s hardly anybody that specializes in these symptoms yet. I have to be my own advocate, and it’s exhausting. I do my own research in covid forums online. I think I might have something called dysautonomia, where your brain stops telling the body how to do normal functions, but only a few doctors study that, and the wait-list for an appointment is more than two years. I managed to get in to see an internist in Chicago, but he sent me back to the emergency room, so that didn’t help. I found a rheumatologist, and she referred me to another rheumatologist, who sent me to a specialist out of state, and then he referred me to a cardiologist instead. I’m going around in circles looking for any kind of answer, but mostly it seems like they’re guessing. I’ve been told I might have Lyme disease, or something called POTS syndrome, or chronic fatigue, or fibromyalgia, or anxiety and depression. I have this big pillbox now, and a lot of the medications are still experimental, so we have to pay for them out of pocket. I take two antidepressants, vitamin D and a whole bunch of other stuff. My husband keeps track of the medications because it’s too much for me. He worked a connection to get me in to see a neuro-infectious-disease doctor. He assessed me and gave me a cognitive test, which I failed. He said 10 percent of people who get covid might end up having long-lasting neurological effects from this virus. He said: “It might be years before we fully understand it.”

If nobody knows what’s wrong, how do I get better? My vitals are usually normal. My lung scans look fine. My bloodwork turns out to be okay.

It sounds crazy, right? Am I crazy? I definitely have that psychological battle where I start to doubt everything. Could it all be in my head? I’ll tell myself I need to try harder. I’ll force myself out of bed, but then I get in the shower and the hot water turns my hands purple. My heart rate spikes. I get so dizzy I have to sit down.

I need help with everything. I can’t really drive. My husband and I moved out to the suburbs to be near my parents, and I have this great support system, but honestly, I feel like a burden. My husband is the full-time worker, full-time caretaker, full-time housekeeper. He’s been amazing, but we’re supposed to be starting our lives together, and now he has a little walkie-talkie to remind me about my medicine. He checks on me every hour, and meanwhile, I’m like this helpless 10-year-old just lounging in bed. The boredom is constant. I play some video games. I look online at house decor. One doctor told me arts and crafts could be a good way to keep my hands active, so that’s how I got through the holidays. On Halloween, I sat in bed and decorated paper pumpkins. I drew little scarecrows and taped them up on the wall. “Good work, Kaitlin! You’re using your brain. You should be so proud!”

It’s guilt. It’s anger and self-loathing. I have therapy once a week, and it helps. We’ve talked a lot about acceptance. I’m trying to accept that I’m not going to wake up one day feeling all better. I’m trying to let go of my expectations, but there’s grief in that. It feels like surrender.


----------



## Ganjababy

I got my first vaccine shot today...


----------



## PatDM'T

Ganjababy said:


> I got my first vaccine shot today...


How was it?
How do you feel?


----------



## Ganjababy

PatDM'T said:


> How was it?
> How do you feel?


I’m okay. Went back home and slept. I had to wait around for 15 minutes for observation. Very slight soreness at site of injection.  Of the 60 or so staff that got it today only one c/o of a side effect. She just rang in sick and said she is dizzy because of the vaccine. But I don’t believe her. She is off sick 8 out of every 10 shifts.


----------



## vevster

Force of Nature clears the air REALLY well. Thank you to the poster that mentioned it is good for AIR.

It is comforting knowing COVID is airbourne.  

I regularly mist the inside of my car and other spaces... it isn't toxic like Lysol.....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/02/15/long-hauler-covid/?arc404=true
> 
> ‘Tomorrow. Tomorrow I’ll start to feel better.’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaitlin Denis, on approaching Year Two of living with covid-19​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I caught this virus before anyone had even died in Illinois. That was like a century ago, right? Now we’re talking about Year Two, vaccines, new variants, a new administration, but for me it’s still exactly the same. I’m always in this bed. I’m always in this room. I’ve been sick for the last 330 days. I force myself to keep track because otherwise time doesn’t move. I feel like I’m in jail and putting tally marks on the wall.
> 
> I used to go to sleep thinking: _Tomorrow_. Tomorrow I’ll start to feel better. I don’t really do that as much anymore. I’m trying to come to terms with the fact that this virus isn’t something I’m about to get over. This might be it. Maybe this is who I am.
> 
> I wake up every morning, and I brace myself. What’s it going to be today? I’m what they call a “long-hauler,” where covid takes over your body and won’t go away. Doctors think there might be tens of thousands of us, but nobody really knows. It’s a medical mystery. It’s like a random grab bag of symptoms. You reach in, and you never know what you’re going to get. How about some nausea and severe dizziness? Or would you prefer a migraine with a side of joint pain? Some issues are constant, like body aches and head-to-toe fatigue, but the weirder ones seem to randomly come and go: ringing ears, sore ribs, heart palpitations, ear popping, numbness in my fingers, excessive mouth watering, lightheadedness, brain fog. My memory loss is so bad sometimes that it’s like I have amnesia. The other day, I woke up and wanted to put on running clothes. In my head, I thought I was going for a jog and then heading in to work, but as soon as I stood up, my heart rate started spiking, and it was like: Oh yeah. I can’t even walk around the block by myself. I don’t have a job anymore. I’m on disability. What am I thinking?
> 
> A lot of times I hardly get out of bed. The day never starts or the night never ends. It’s a black hole. I wait for the hours to pass.
> 
> I’ve withdrawn from pretty much everyone. I get the feeling sometimes that people think I’m being dramatic. I can’t really explain what’s happening to me, and neither can doctors. Some of them want to put me on antidepressants or send me to counseling because medically, none of this makes sense. I’m barely 30. I just got married. Ten years ago, I was playing Division I college soccer, and now I can’t go to the grocery store unless I ride around in one of those scooters. It’s like: Really? _Really_? It seems pathetic to people. It seems pathetic to me.
> 
> Covid was barely on my radar when I first got sick in early March. Nobody wore masks. Chicago hadn’t locked down yet. I got a headache and a sore throat, but I tried to gut through it. I work in finance, and it’s that Wall Street culture of hand-to-hand combat. You’re either at work or you’re on your deathbed, and that suits me. I’m competitive. My husband jokes that I have that killer mentality. I don’t like to slow down. I practically go crazy waiting in line at Starbucks behind people who don’t know what to order. “Seriously? Let’s go! The menu is always the same!” I like a fast pace. I kept working the usual long hours until my fever spiked, and then my husband started having symptoms, too. I called the Northwestern University covid hotline. They told me to go to the ER, but the ER said they didn’t have any tests. They told me to assume that I had it. They gave me painkillers and sent me home.
> 
> It was rough for both my husband and me. We needed a steroid inhaler to help with our breathing. We ordered tons of Gatorade, and we didn’t leave the apartment for the first 20 days. We’d argue about who had to get out of bed to feed the dogs. But then after a few weeks, my husband started to feel better. He was going for runs again. He said: “Come on. At least come for a walk with me.” I tried. I tried to fake my way through. You get sick and you’re supposed to get better. That’s what happens. There was no other possibility in my mind. I went back to working remotely, but I couldn’t focus. I was so tired that I’d lie in bed and move my mouse so it looked like my computer screen was active. I’ve had concussions playing soccer, and it was that same kind of fogginess where your mind drifts off and you just stare at the wall. There was so much pressure in my head that it felt like I was hanging upside down. I was making a ton of silly mistakes in my job. Sometimes, when I would place large trades over the phone, I would forget what I was doing in the middle of the call. I’d mix up the day of the week. I was like: “Okay. Something’s seriously wrong. Why am I not getting better?”
> 
> I’ve seen more doctors these last six months than I did for the first 30 years of my life. There’s hardly anybody that specializes in these symptoms yet. I have to be my own advocate, and it’s exhausting. I do my own research in covid forums online. I think I might have something called dysautonomia, where your brain stops telling the body how to do normal functions, but only a few doctors study that, and the wait-list for an appointment is more than two years. I managed to get in to see an internist in Chicago, but he sent me back to the emergency room, so that didn’t help. I found a rheumatologist, and she referred me to another rheumatologist, who sent me to a specialist out of state, and then he referred me to a cardiologist instead. I’m going around in circles looking for any kind of answer, but mostly it seems like they’re guessing. I’ve been told I might have Lyme disease, or something called POTS syndrome, or chronic fatigue, or fibromyalgia, or anxiety and depression. I have this big pillbox now, and a lot of the medications are still experimental, so we have to pay for them out of pocket. I take two antidepressants, vitamin D and a whole bunch of other stuff. My husband keeps track of the medications because it’s too much for me. He worked a connection to get me in to see a neuro-infectious-disease doctor. He assessed me and gave me a cognitive test, which I failed. He said 10 percent of people who get covid might end up having long-lasting neurological effects from this virus. He said: “It might be years before we fully understand it.”
> 
> If nobody knows what’s wrong, how do I get better? My vitals are usually normal. My lung scans look fine. My bloodwork turns out to be okay.
> 
> It sounds crazy, right? Am I crazy? I definitely have that psychological battle where I start to doubt everything. Could it all be in my head? I’ll tell myself I need to try harder. I’ll force myself out of bed, but then I get in the shower and the hot water turns my hands purple. My heart rate spikes. I get so dizzy I have to sit down.
> 
> I need help with everything. I can’t really drive. My husband and I moved out to the suburbs to be near my parents, and I have this great support system, but honestly, I feel like a burden. My husband is the full-time worker, full-time caretaker, full-time housekeeper. He’s been amazing, but we’re supposed to be starting our lives together, and now he has a little walkie-talkie to remind me about my medicine. He checks on me every hour, and meanwhile, I’m like this helpless 10-year-old just lounging in bed. The boredom is constant. I play some video games. I look online at house decor. One doctor told me arts and crafts could be a good way to keep my hands active, so that’s how I got through the holidays. On Halloween, I sat in bed and decorated paper pumpkins. I drew little scarecrows and taped them up on the wall. “Good work, Kaitlin! You’re using your brain. You should be so proud!”
> 
> It’s guilt. It’s anger and self-loathing. I have therapy once a week, and it helps. We’ve talked a lot about acceptance. I’m trying to accept that I’m not going to wake up one day feeling all better. I’m trying to let go of my expectations, but there’s grief in that. It feels like surrender.


This is super sad:

_I’m barely 30. I just got married*. Ten years ago, I was playing Division I college soccer, and now I can’t go to the grocery store unless I ride around in one of those scooters. *It’s like: Really? Really? It seems pathetic to people. It seems pathetic to me._


----------



## awhyley

vevster said:


> Force of Nature clears the air REALLY well. Thank you to the poster that mentioned it is good for AIR.
> It is comforting knowing COVID is airbourne.
> I regularly mist the inside of my car and other spaces... *it isn't toxic like Lysol.*....



Lysol is toxic???


----------



## Ganjababy

I now feel like I have been punched in my arm by Muhammad Ali. It’s painful to touch and swollen. And my waste products smell like sickness and medicine ...


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> Lysol is toxic???



Its a chemical.  If your kid drinks it you must call poison control.


----------



## PatDM'T

Ganjababy said:


> I now feel like I have been punched in my arm by Muhammad Ali. It’s painful to touch and swollen. And my waste products smell like sickness and medicine ...



Oh dear!
Sorry you're
in pain. 

But you feel 
OK otherwise?
Like no malaise
or fatigue?


----------



## Ganjababy

PatDM'T said:


> Oh dear!
> Sorry you're
> in pain.
> 
> But you feel
> OK otherwise?
> Like no malaise
> or fatigue?



It’s getting better. Thanks.


----------



## dancinstallion

awhyley said:


> Lysol is toxic???



There are studies to show long term use of lysol causes cancer. The studies didnt name Lysol but it stated the major selling name brand, #1 seller etc.... which is Lysol.


----------



## starfish

I got my first Moderna vaccination in January, and it made me really sick.  Fever, aches, chills, headache, nausea and fatigue.  Like I had the flu. I was sick for three days then on the fourth day it was like nothing had ever happened.  I felt fine.  I just got my second shot last week, and I had a headache, incredible fatigue and I couldn't lift my arm at all.  It was killing me.  That was two days, then on the third day nothing.  I was worried about the second dose because I heard people get sicker but this was a breeze compared to January.  It all is worth it.  I'm a hypochondriac so Rona has really stressed me out. I feel so much better.  I still practice social distancing and double mask because they're not sure if you can still be infectious and spread it even after the vaccine.  My parents have been vaccinated too.  I am going to wait 2-3 weeks for my antibodies to kick in then I'm going to hug them forever.  It's been a long time.

Disclaimer: I get a strong reaction to vaccines, when my immune system kicks in.  I get sick after flu shots.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

starfish said:


> I got my first Moderna vaccination in January, and it made me really sick.  Fever, aches, chills, headache, nausea and fatigue.  Like I had the flu. I was sick for three days then on the fourth day it was like nothing had ever happened.  I felt fine.  I just got my second shot last week, and I had a headache, incredible fatigue and I couldn't lift my arm at all.  It was killing me.  That was two days, then on the third day nothing.  I was worried about the second dose because I heard people get sicker but this was a breeze compared to January.  It all is worth it.  I'm a hypochondriac so Rona has really stressed me out. I feel so much better.  I still practice social distancing and *double mask* because they're not sure if you can still be infectious and spread it even after the vaccine.  My parents have been vaccinated too.  I am going to wait 2-3 weeks for my antibodies to kick in then I'm going to hug them forever.  It's been a long time.
> 
> Disclaimer: I get a strong reaction to vaccines, when my immune system kicks in.  I get sick after flu shots.


I noticed Biden and his team at an event and they were all double-masked. The CDC came out with it as "recommendations" months ago, and I adopted the change in December. I'm glad to see he takes it serious. I'm seeing more in my community wear a cloth like cover over medical or N95 masks.


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I noticed Biden and his team at an event and they were all double-masked. The CDC came out with it as "recommendations" months ago, and I adopted the change in December. *I'm glad to see he takes it serious.* I'm seeing more in my community wear a cloth like cover over medical or N95 masks.



He's 78.  Can't take any chances.  Cases over here are rising again.  Gonna adopt this approach.


----------



## starfish

starfish said:


> I got my first Moderna vaccination in January, and it made me really sick.  Fever, aches, chills, headache, nausea and fatigue.  Like I had the flu. I was sick for three days then on the fourth day it was like nothing had ever happened.  I felt fine.  I just got my second shot last week, and I had a headache, incredible fatigue and I couldn't lift my arm at all.  It was killing me.  That was two days, then on the third day nothing.  I was worried about the second dose because I heard people get sicker but this was a breeze compared to January.  It all is worth it.  I'm a hypochondriac so Rona has really stressed me out. I feel so much better.  I still practice social distancing and double mask because they're not sure if you can still be infectious and spread it even after the vaccine.  My parents have been vaccinated too.  I am going to wait 2-3 weeks for my antibodies to kick in then I'm going to hug them forever.  It's been a long time.
> 
> Disclaimer: I get a strong reaction to vaccines, when my immune system kicks in.  I get sick after flu shots.


Update: Now it’s Monday 2/22 and I don’t feel good again.  Not sick.  Just under the weather. Not 100%. Called my PCP and she said it’s normal and to take it easy for the first week since I’ve a strong immune response.  Maybe I shouldn’t have gone for that 6-mile walk yesterday smh.


----------



## snoop

Ganjababy said:


> I got my first vaccine shot today...



Do you know which vaccine you got?  Do we have both of them in Ontario?


----------



## winterinatl

I got my second Pfizer shot on Saturday. I felt some mild fatigue and injection site soreness. That’s it. Makes me wonder if that means it’s less effective bc less response.


----------



## Ganjababy

snoop said:


> Do you know which vaccine you got?  Do we have both of them in Ontario?


Pfizer. Pfizer and moderna are both available in Ontario. My facility chose Pfizer because it’s easier to store/transportation. Moderna has more restrictions in regards to storage during transportation (cannot remember exactly what).


----------



## snoop

Ganjababy said:


> Pfizer. Pfizer and moderna are both available in Ontario. My facility chose Pfizer because it’s easier to store/transportation. Moderna has more restrictions in regards to storage during transportation (cannot remember exactly what).


Oh! I thought it was the other way around.  Good to know.

In either case, thanks for your response and I hope that you're feeling better now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

^^^I'm on the fence with these things. I know people who have done Disney successfully but these were people who are pretty good with it. My poor kids are so couped up. They were at the church for the wake of my father in law mingling with family with masks on but they look like kids who hadn't been out in a while. The church was darn near empty and NOBODY acted like they were judging me. 
The kids _*ain't *_been out in a while though. I just made sure they didn't break their necks climbing on things and told them to sit down. I wish I could take them to Disney or Six flags. We did pretty good at a hotel. We may do it again. IDK....maybe Legoland on like a Monday when its empty.


----------



## B_Phlyy

We have been vaccinating essential workers and the elderly since December. We had the Pfizer at first but it turns out it is cost prohibitive to store and transport so we've switched exclusively to Moderna.  I decided to wait to see of any side effect from my coworkers. Everyone said the first dose was fine but the second dose put them out for a few days. Not too bad so I've decided to get it. 

My first dose was last Friday. The injection itself went fine. They monitored me for 15 minutes and then I was able to go home. During my drive home, my shoulder and upper arm started hurting like crazy. Felt like someone hit it with a bag of bricks. The pain was present all weekend. I had to take a nap once I got home but I'm not sure if that was a vaccine reaction or me just being stressed and overworked. On Monday, I felt good as new. 

I'm scheduled to receive the second dose on 3/12. Everyone said this is the one to prep for. Some say take Benadryl before and others Tylenol. 3 days of sickness seems to be the norm and then everything is back to normal. I'm going to ask for a few days off from work just in case.


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## starfish

starfish said:


> Update: Now it’s Monday 2/22 and I don’t feel good again.  Not sick.  Just under the weather. Not 100%. Called my PCP and she said it’s normal and to take it easy for the first week since I’ve a strong immune response.  Maybe I shouldn’t have gone for that 6-mile walk yesterday smh.


Update: It's Tuesday 2/23 and I feel worse today.  Nauseas and I have lose stools.  I feel like I need to lie down.  I work from home so I've been taking breaks all day.  If I was at a job physically I would have to go home. I slept for 9.5 hours last night and I'm still sleepy. I hope you ladies don't mind me coming in here with all these updates.  My goal is to inform you just in case you develop symptoms you'll know it happens. If you want the CDC to know about your post-vaccination symptoms (if any) sign up for www.vsafe.cdc.gov.  They send me a daily survey check-in and once I start checking the boxes that I'm okay, the check-ins are weekly.


----------



## awhyley

starfish said:


> Update: It's Tuesday 2/23 and I feel worse today.  Nauseas and I have lose stools.  I feel like I need to lie down.  I work from home so I've been taking breaks all day.  If I was at a job physically I would have to go home. I slept for 9.5 hours last night and I'm still sleepy. I hope you ladies don't mind me coming in here with all these updates.  My goal is to inform you just in case you develop symptoms you'll know it happens. If you want the CDC to know about your post-vaccination symptoms (if any) sign up for www.vsafe.cdc.gov.  They send me a daily survey check-in and once I start checking the boxes that I'm okay, the check-ins are weekly.



Hang in there @starfish


----------



## lavaflow99

snoop said:


> Oh! I thought it was the other way around.  Good to know.
> 
> In either case, thanks for your response and I hope that you're feeling better now.


It is the other way around. Pfizer is the one that has to be kept at ultra cold temperatures. Though this week Pfizer apparently made some changes to their rules and the FDA is letting them keep it stored at regular refrigerator temps.









						FDA to allow Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine to be stored at higher temps: NYT
					

The U.S. Food & Drug Administration plans to approve Pfizer Inc and BioNTech SE's request to store their COVID-19 vaccine at standard freezer temperatures instead of in ultra-cold conditions, the New York Times reported on Tuesday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## mensa

starfish said:


> Update: It's Tuesday 2/23 and I feel worse today.  Nauseas and I have lose stools.  I feel like I need to lie down.  I work from home so I've been taking breaks all day.  If I was at a job physically I would have to go home. I slept for 9.5 hours last night and I'm still sleepy. I hope you ladies don't mind me coming in here with all these updates.  My goal is to inform you just in case you develop symptoms you'll know it happens. If you want the CDC to know about your post-vaccination symptoms (if any) sign up for www.vsafe.cdc.gov.  They send me a daily survey check-in and once I start checking the boxes that I'm okay, the check-ins are weekly.


I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

starfish said:


> Update: It's Tuesday 2/23 and I feel worse today.  Nauseas and I have lose stools.  I feel like I need to lie down.  I work from home so I've been taking breaks all day.  If I was at a job physically I would have to go home. I slept for 9.5 hours last night and I'm still sleepy. I hope you ladies don't mind me coming in here with all these updates.  My goal is to inform you just in case you develop symptoms you'll know it happens. If you want the CDC to know about your post-vaccination symptoms (if any) sign up for www.vsafe.cdc.gov.  They send me a daily survey check-in and once I start checking the boxes that I'm okay, the check-ins are weekly.


Hope you get to feeling better. Your immune system is doing its thing. Wow! Get on some zinc so you don't completely bottom out.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Crackers Phinn said:


> View attachment 469593


I ain't mad at it. I trust Jesus way more than what I see in people.

"Jesus is my doctor uhhh uhhh
write all of my  'scriptions
Well he... gives me all my medicine in my ro-oooom(because I ain't reckless and take social distancing seriously)
Come oooooooonnnn in my room(that part is for Jesus/The Holy Spirit only,  ya'll heard me say I'm social distancing"
Come onnnnnnn in the roo-ooom

I see the humor in stuff but I don't automatically equate leaning on Jesus as throwing common sense out of the conversation and I sure don't disregard the power of blessings in the time of trouble. He's my vaccine too while I exercise good sense, see what I need to in this early group getting their doses before determining I have an actually need to go out.  Everyone should be doing a risk/benefit analysis on if and when they roll up their sleeves based on their lifestyles.


----------



## starfish

starfish said:


> Update: It's Tuesday 2/23 and I feel worse today.  Nauseas and I have lose stools.  I feel like I need to lie down.  I work from home so I've been taking breaks all day.  If I was at a job physically I would have to go home. I slept for 9.5 hours last night and I'm still sleepy. I hope you ladies don't mind me coming in here with all these updates.  My goal is to inform you just in case you develop symptoms you'll know it happens. If you want the CDC to know about your post-vaccination symptoms (if any) sign up for www.vsafe.cdc.gov.  They send me a daily survey check-in and once I start checking the boxes that I'm okay, the check-ins are weekly.


Update: Its Wednesday 2/24 and I'm fine.  Feeling good and normal.  And grateful I got the vaccine.  Thanks for the well wishes ladies.  Stay safe!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lylddlebit said:


> I ain't mad at it. I trust Jesus way more than what I see in people.
> 
> "Jesus is my doctor uhhh uhhh
> write all of my  'scriptions
> Well he... gives me all my medicine in my ro-oooom(because I ain't reckless and take social distancing seriously)
> Come oooooooonnnn in my room(that part is for Jesus/The Holy Spirit only,  ya'll heard me say I'm social distancing"
> Come onnnnnnn in the roo-ooom
> 
> I see the humor in stuff but I don't automatically equate leaning on Jesus as throwing common sense out of the conversation and I sure don't disregard the power of blessings in the time of trouble. He's my vaccine too while I exercise good sense, see what I need to in this early group getting their doses before determining I have an actually need to go out.  Everyone should be doing a risk/benefit analysis on if and when they roll up their sleeves based on their lifestyles.


At this point in the pandemic, somebody who feels the need to plaster that message over the front of their house is not using "Jesus is my vaccine" as a metaphor.


----------



## vevster

starfish said:


> Update: It's Tuesday 2/23 and I feel worse today.  Nauseas and I have lose stools.  I feel like I need to lie down.  I work from home so I've been taking breaks all day.  If I was at a job physically I would have to go home. I slept for 9.5 hours last night and I'm still sleepy. I hope you ladies don't mind me coming in here with all these updates.  My goal is to inform you just in case you develop symptoms you'll know it happens. If you want the CDC to know about your post-vaccination symptoms (if any) sign up for www.vsafe.cdc.gov.  They send me a daily survey check-in and once I start checking the boxes that I'm okay, the check-ins are weekly.


The Haitian psychic was right........


----------



## Lylddlebit

Crackers Phinn said:


> At this point in the pandemic, somebody who feels the need to plaster that message over the front of their house is not using "Jesus is my vaccine" as a metaphor.


and I still respect that.  I have experienced literal miracles and healing from the Lord also...so impossible you can't credit nothing but God.   So I let their sign and message be their personal testimony because don't nothing tell nobody how good God is like personal experience(s).  All I am saying is I understand the message, and exercise wisdom in how I receive that message even when others may disagree.


----------



## dancinstallion

After people have recovered from Covid, it can continue to cause blood clots in active/physically fit individuals and in those who only had a mild case of the disease. So those who were bedridden/hospitalized most likely will be worst off. 

 Patient is physically fit, young, works out daily, developed blood clots that traveled to both lungs, three months after having a mild case of covid for 10 days.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

All the best to Texas...




Eta: And Mississippi...


----------



## Reinventing21

Is it soooo hard to wait for everyone to get vaccinated?  I mean, geez, we are so close, and these idiots just are determined to make sure Covid has more bodies to 'practice' on and create 'better' mutant strains.   The responses to Covid in this one year has truly been eye opening.


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


> All the best to Texas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: And Mississippi...



Yup I got a notification that the major theme parks Six Flags and water parks opened all of their locations today. They are doing this because spring break is in 2 weeks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Dolly sings Vaccine to the tune of Jolene and encourages people to get vaccinated.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I don't know ya'll.  I feel it's foolish for people to not wear masks, and run callously towards stuff just because it is available on one hand, but if people have to be policed into common sense decisions then that flaw can get them killed just as efficiently as Covid (arguably more efficiently than Covid).  So I am just going to keep an eye on this stuff.  I don't get outraged at options.   Being able to watch the outcomes and plan accordingly is pretty valuable.


----------



## Lylddlebit

These types of  articles are pretty interesting.  In  March last year I posted skepticism on if this was a virus where  people will have multiple outbreaks or are actually infected multiple times.  I know there is a window for the vaccine to take effect and a bunch of other factors involved here but I am interested in all of it: Stories of the vaccine, stories of long term impact of the initial infection, areas that exacerbate and reduce the impact   I will keep tracking these types of stories.












						Four Oregonians tested positive for COVID after being fully vaccinated
					

The Oregon Health Authority is investigating the "breakthrough cases." Their illnesses range from asymptomatic to mild symptoms.




					www.kgw.com


----------



## vevster

Lylddlebit said:


> These types of  articles are pretty interesting.  In  March last year I posted skepticism on if this was a virus where  people will have multiple outbreaks or are actually infected multiple times.  I know there is a window for the vaccine to take effect and a bunch of other factors involved here but I am interested in all of it: Stories of the vaccine, stories of long term impact of the initial infection, areas that exacerbate and reduce the impact   I will keep tracking these types of stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Oregonians tested positive for COVID after being fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> The Oregon Health Authority is investigating the "breakthrough cases." Their illnesses range from asymptomatic to mild symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kgw.com


----------



## vevster

I've been hearing that this is not a TRUE vaccine.  It does not prevent you from getting the virus.  It allegedly  mitigates the symptoms. So people testing positive after being vaccinated makes sense, I guess.


----------



## Reinventing21

Lylddlebit said:


> I don't know ya'll.  I feel it's foolish for people to not wear masks, and run callously towards stuff just because it is available on one hand, but if people have to be policed into common sense decisions then that flaw can get them killed just as efficiently as Covid (arguably more efficiently than Covid).  So I am just going to keep an eye on this stuff.  I don't get outraged at options.   Being able to watch the outcomes and plan accordingly is pretty valuable.


 The problem is that their foolishness doesn't affect only them. I really want to be able to enjoy some semblance of normal life again, but we will never get there with all this selfishness.  In the grand scheme of things, one year of acting right is nothing if it meant our lives could return to normal. But nope, selfish people just had to throw their tantrums...


----------



## Reinventing21

Yes, so many people do not understand this vaccine or Covid.  After all this time, there are people who think that they cannot get Covid again if they had it and people who believe getting this vaccine means they can't contract or spread the virus.  Sigh.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Lylddlebit said:


> These types of  articles are pretty interesting.  In  March last year I posted skepticism on if this was a virus where  people will have multiple outbreaks or are actually infected multiple times.  I know there is a window for the vaccine to take effect and a bunch of other factors involved here but I am interested in all of it: Stories of the vaccine, stories of long term impact of the initial infection, areas that exacerbate and reduce the impact   I will keep tracking these types of stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Oregonians tested positive for COVID after being fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> The Oregon Health Authority is investigating the "breakthrough cases." Their illnesses range from asymptomatic to mild symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kgw.com





vevster said:


> I've been hearing that this is a TRUE vaccine. * It does not prevent you from getting the virus.  It allegely mitigates the symptoms. So people testing positive after being vaccinated makes sense, I guess.*


This is correct. The reason why the pandemic was/is so bad is because many cases required long hospital stays which pushed many healthcare systems past capacity. The vaccine hopefully decreases the amount of hospitalization and shortens the days needed. This will allow more time for healthcare personnel to stock PPE, medication, and staff be rested to give adequate care. 

Most people can usually wait it out at home with regular viral care protocols (fever reducers, fluids, rest). 




Reinventing21 said:


> Yes, so many people do not understand this vaccine or Covid.  After all this time, there are people who think that they cannot get Covid again if they had it and people who believe getting this vaccine means they can't contract or spread the virus.  Sigh.



It is especially concerning since the new variants seem to be more contagious. People are seeing this as an either or situation when it's a we need to do it all situation. I'm scheduled for my second dose of the vaccine next week and I still will be double masking and staying away from people.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I had to explain to people at work that a vaccine is not a cure.  A flu shot (which is a vaccine) doesn't stop you from getting the flu ever again.


----------



## Evolving78

Reinventing21 said:


> The problem is that their foolishness doesn't affect only them. I really want to be able to enjoy some semblance of normal life again, but we will never get there with all this selfishness.  In the grand scheme of things, one year of acting right is nothing if it meant our lives could return to normal. But nope, selfish people just had to throw their tantrums...


It’s like a bad relationship. Your partner just doesn’t want to do right for y’all to work things out and move forward.. lol smh


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had to explain to people at work that a vaccine is not a cure.  A flu shot (which is a vaccine) doesn't stop you from getting the flu ever again.


Thank you girl bc I’s tied....


----------



## Everything Zen

Just got off the phone with my parents. We’re trying to figure out what we’re going to do about my little cousin’s wedding this October in Chattanooga, TN. He and his fiancé live in Mississippi and it was already gonna take a whole bunch of shuffling around to get out there one way or another and if these fools from their state are out here milling around all willy nilly I’m feeling some kind of way about the whole thing in my current low priority unvaccinated state and really leaning towards virtual attendance. There may be some butt hurt feelings but at the end of the day me no curr. Hopefully- a big fat wedding gift check along with a mask and bottle of hand sanitizer will get my point across and smooth that mess out. If not- oh the hell well.


----------



## PatDM'T

More about that here.

And the crook 
behind that has 
been caught:








						China arrests leader of fake vaccine scam
					

Saline solution and mineral water were being hawked as coronavirus jabs, and some sent overseas.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ I’m confused. Are people getting vaccines at house parties like Botox or were these fake vaccines going to medical facilities? I’d expect any organization administering vaccines to know what they’re receiving.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

WSJ News Exclusive | Russian Disinformation Campaign Aims to Undermine Confidence in Pfizer, Other Covid-19 Vaccines, U.S. Officials Say​


Spoiler









The Russians have used online publications to question the safety of Western Covid-19 vaccines, including Pfizer’s.​
WASHINGTON—Russian intelligence agencies have mounted a campaign to undermine confidence in Pfizer Inc.’s and other Western vaccines, using online publications that in recent months have questioned the vaccines’ development and safety, U.S. officials said.

*An official with the State Department’s Global Engagement Center, which monitors foreign disinformation efforts, identified four publications that he said have served as fronts for Russian intelligence. 

The websites played up the vaccines’ risk of side effects, questioned their efficacy, and said the U.S. had rushed the Pfizer vaccine through the approval process, among other false or misleading claims.*

Though the outlets’ readership is small, U.S. officials say they inject false narratives that can be amplified by other Russian and international media.

“We can say these outlets are directly linked to Russian intelligence services,” the Global Engagement Center official said of the sites behind the disinformation campaign. “They’re all foreign-owned, based outside of the United States. They vary a lot in their reach, their tone, their audience, but they’re all part of the Russian propaganda and disinformation ecosystem.” 

*In addition, Russian state media and Russian government Twitter accounts have made overt efforts to raise concerns about the cost and safety of the Pfizer vaccine in what experts outside the U.S. government say is an effort to promote the sale of Russia’s rival Sputnik V vaccine. 

“The emphasis on denigrating Pfizer is likely due to its status as the first vaccine besides Sputnik V to see mass use, resulting in a greater potential threat to Sputnik’s market dominance,” says a forthcoming report by the Alliance for Securing Democracy, a nongovernmental organization that focuses on the danger that authoritarian governments pose to democracies and that is part of the German Marshall Fund, a U.S. think tank. *

The foreign efforts to sow doubts about the vaccine exploit deep-seated anxieties about the efficacy and side effects of vaccines that were already prevalent in some communities in the U.S. and internationally. Concern about side effects is a major reason for vaccine hesitancy, according to U.S. Census Bureau data made public last month. 

Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov denied that Russian intelligence agencies were orchestrating articles against Western vaccines and said U.S. officials were mischaracterizing the broad international debate over vaccines as a Russian plot. 

“It’s nonsense. Russian special services have nothing to do with any criticism against vaccines,” Mr. Peskov said in a telephone interview from Moscow. “If we treat every negative publication against the Sputnik V vaccine as a result of efforts by American special services, then we will go crazy because we see it every day, every hour and in every Anglo-Saxon media.” 

The State Department GEC official said that four publications had direct links to Russian intelligence and were used by the Russian government to mislead international opinion on a range of issues. 

*New Eastern Outlook and Oriental Review*, the official said, are directed and controlled by the SVR, or Russia’s foreign intelligence service. They present themselves as academic publications and are aimed at the Middle East, Asia and Africa, offering comment on the U.S.’s role in the world. The State Department said in an August report that New Eastern Outlook was linked to “state-funded institutions” in Russia.

Another publication, *News Front*, is guided by the FSB, a security service that succeeded the KGB, the official said. It is based in Crimea, produces information in 10 languages, and had nearly nine million page visits between February and April 2020, the official added. In August, the State Department was less explicit, saying that News Front reportedly had ties to Russia security services and Kremlin funding. 

*Rebel Inside*, the fourth publication, has been controlled by the GRU, which is an intelligence directorate of the Russian Armed Forces General Staff. It covered riots and protests and now appears dormant, the GEC official said.

The State Department had previously not gone so far as to say that these outlets were controlled or guided by Russian intelligence agencies—an assertion that generally relies on U.S. classified intelligence. 

A State Department spokesman didn’t provide specific evidence linking the publications to Russian intelligence but said the assessment was “a result of a joint interagency conclusion.”

“Russian intelligence services bear direct responsibility for using these four platforms to spread propaganda and lies,” the spokesman said. “From the very beginning of the Covid-19 pandemic last year, we have seen Russia’s disinformation ecosystem develop and spread false narratives around the crisis.” 

News Front, New Eastern Outlook and Oriental Review didn’t respond to requests for comment.

Social-media accounts affiliated with the four websites have largely been removed from Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, YouTube and Pinterest, though some non-English-language accounts remained active earlier this year.

Highlighting reports in the international media, a January article in News Front played up the risk that a person who receives the Pfizer or Moderna Inc.vaccines could contract Bell’s palsy, in which facial muscles are paralyzed, while a February article focused on a man in California that it said tested positive for Covid-19 after receiving the Pfizer vaccination. 

The Covid-19 Pandemic​*In each case, the Russian outlets were repeating actual news reports but overlooking contrary information about the general safety of the vaccine. *Numerous studies and real-world data have shown the Food and Drug Administration-approved vaccines to be safe and effective, and hospitalizations and deaths have begun to plummet in places like Israel where shots have been widely administered, though a small number of side effects have been reported. 

“To date, millions of people have been vaccinated with our vaccine following the endorsement of regulators in multiple countries,” said Pamela Eisele, a spokeswoman for Pfizer, who added that individuals who have questions should consult the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention website or their healthcare provider.

A spokeswoman for Moderna didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.

*A November article in New Eastern Outlook said that the Pfizer vaccine’s use of mRNA gene editing was “radical experimental technology” that lacked “precision” and said it was rushed through the approval process with the help of billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates and Anthony Fauci, President Biden’s chief medical adviser for the Covid-19 pandemic, both of whom the article accused of “playing fast and loose with human lives in their rush to get these experimental vaccines into our bodies.” 

Some New Eastern Outlook articles have been republished by blogs and purported international news sites. One article from January alleged that the U.S. has biological labs around the world that may lead to outbreaks of infectious disease. The article was republished in full or part by websites in Bangladesh, Italy, Spain, France, Iran, Cuba and Sweden, which were reviewed by The Wall Street Journal.

The U.S. has long accused Moscow of carrying out disinformation on medical issues. Judy Twigg, a professor at Virginia Commonwealth University who is an expert on global health issues, said that the Soviet KGB had accused the CIA of spreading dengue fever in Cuba and malaria in Pakistan. *

“A persistent KGB campaign claimed that the U.S. Army’s former biological weapons labs at Fort Detrick had unleashed the AIDS epidemic,” she said. Soviet officials denied responsibility for this disinformation.

Thomas Rid, an expert on Russian disinformation at Johns Hopkins University who reviewed the websites cited by the State Department, said the articles were generally in line with Russia’s “rich history” of using communications technology to deceive both international and domestic audiences. He urged the U.S. government to do more to publicly explain how it has concluded the websites are controlled by specific Russian intelligence agencies.

With Russia and China seeking to sell their vaccines abroad, overt efforts to denigrate Pfizer have been well documented. The forthcoming German Marshall Fund report, which was reviewed by the Journal and is to be issued Monday, analyzed more than 35,000 Russian, Chinese and Iranian government and state media tweets on vaccine themes from early November to early February. “Russia provided by far the most negative coverage of Western vaccines.” it states, “with a remarkable 86% of surveyed Russian tweets mentioning Pfizer and 76% mentioning Moderna coded as negative.”


----------



## Reinventing21

Any feedback? ^^^  My friend is passing  on the vaccine because she read about something about the mRNA thing.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Reinventing21 said:


> Any feedback? ^^^  My friend is passing  on the vaccine because she read about something about the mRNA thing.


No feedback. Russia is up to it's old tricks. They have their own vaccine they're pushing so they want people to not have confidence in Phizer. I can't offer any insight into one vs the other but if you're inclined to get vaccinated I wouldn't let their efforts deter you. If you have general concerns about vaccination that's a different issue. Maybe one of the doctors here can weigh in on mRNA.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> WSJ News Exclusive | Russian Disinformation Campaign Aims to Undermine Confidence in Pfizer, Other Covid-19 Vaccines, U.S. Officials Say​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians have used online publications to question the safety of Western Covid-19 vaccines, including Pfizer’s.​
> WASHINGTON—Russian intelligence agencies have mounted a campaign to undermine confidence in Pfizer Inc.’s and other Western vaccines, using online publications that in recent months have questioned the vaccines’ development and safety, U.S. officials said.
> 
> *An official with the State Department’s Global Engagement Center, which monitors foreign disinformation efforts, identified four publications that he said have served as fronts for Russian intelligence.
> 
> The websites played up the vaccines’ risk of side effects, questioned their efficacy, and said the U.S. had rushed the Pfizer vaccine through the approval process, among other false or misleading claims.*
> 
> Though the outlets’ readership is small, U.S. officials say they inject false narratives that can be amplified by other Russian and international media.
> 
> “We can say these outlets are directly linked to Russian intelligence services,” the Global Engagement Center official said of the sites behind the disinformation campaign. “They’re all foreign-owned, based outside of the United States. They vary a lot in their reach, their tone, their audience, but they’re all part of the Russian propaganda and disinformation ecosystem.”
> 
> *In addition, Russian state media and Russian government Twitter accounts have made overt efforts to raise concerns about the cost and safety of the Pfizer vaccine in what experts outside the U.S. government say is an effort to promote the sale of Russia’s rival Sputnik V vaccine.
> 
> “The emphasis on denigrating Pfizer is likely due to its status as the first vaccine besides Sputnik V to see mass use, resulting in a greater potential threat to Sputnik’s market dominance,” says a forthcoming report by the Alliance for Securing Democracy, a nongovernmental organization that focuses on the danger that authoritarian governments pose to democracies and that is part of the German Marshall Fund, a U.S. think tank. *
> 
> The foreign efforts to sow doubts about the vaccine exploit deep-seated anxieties about the efficacy and side effects of vaccines that were already prevalent in some communities in the U.S. and internationally. Concern about side effects is a major reason for vaccine hesitancy, according to U.S. Census Bureau data made public last month.
> 
> Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov denied that Russian intelligence agencies were orchestrating articles against Western vaccines and said U.S. officials were mischaracterizing the broad international debate over vaccines as a Russian plot.
> 
> “It’s nonsense. Russian special services have nothing to do with any criticism against vaccines,” Mr. Peskov said in a telephone interview from Moscow. “If we treat every negative publication against the Sputnik V vaccine as a result of efforts by American special services, then we will go crazy because we see it every day, every hour and in every Anglo-Saxon media.”
> 
> The State Department GEC official said that four publications had direct links to Russian intelligence and were used by the Russian government to mislead international opinion on a range of issues.
> 
> *New Eastern Outlook and Oriental Review*, the official said, are directed and controlled by the SVR, or Russia’s foreign intelligence service. They present themselves as academic publications and are aimed at the Middle East, Asia and Africa, offering comment on the U.S.’s role in the world. The State Department said in an August report that New Eastern Outlook was linked to “state-funded institutions” in Russia.
> 
> Another publication, *News Front*, is guided by the FSB, a security service that succeeded the KGB, the official said. It is based in Crimea, produces information in 10 languages, and had nearly nine million page visits between February and April 2020, the official added. In August, the State Department was less explicit, saying that News Front reportedly had ties to Russia security services and Kremlin funding.
> 
> *Rebel Inside*, the fourth publication, has been controlled by the GRU, which is an intelligence directorate of the Russian Armed Forces General Staff. It covered riots and protests and now appears dormant, the GEC official said.
> 
> The State Department had previously not gone so far as to say that these outlets were controlled or guided by Russian intelligence agencies—an assertion that generally relies on U.S. classified intelligence.
> 
> A State Department spokesman didn’t provide specific evidence linking the publications to Russian intelligence but said the assessment was “a result of a joint interagency conclusion.”
> 
> “Russian intelligence services bear direct responsibility for using these four platforms to spread propaganda and lies,” the spokesman said. “From the very beginning of the Covid-19 pandemic last year, we have seen Russia’s disinformation ecosystem develop and spread false narratives around the crisis.”
> 
> News Front, New Eastern Outlook and Oriental Review didn’t respond to requests for comment.
> 
> Social-media accounts affiliated with the four websites have largely been removed from Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, YouTube and Pinterest, though some non-English-language accounts remained active earlier this year.
> 
> Highlighting reports in the international media, a January article in News Front played up the risk that a person who receives the Pfizer or Moderna Inc.vaccines could contract Bell’s palsy, in which facial muscles are paralyzed, while a February article focused on a man in California that it said tested positive for Covid-19 after receiving the Pfizer vaccination.
> 
> The Covid-19 Pandemic​*In each case, the Russian outlets were repeating actual news reports but overlooking contrary information about the general safety of the vaccine. *Numerous studies and real-world data have shown the Food and Drug Administration-approved vaccines to be safe and effective, and hospitalizations and deaths have begun to plummet in places like Israel where shots have been widely administered, though a small number of side effects have been reported.
> 
> “To date, millions of people have been vaccinated with our vaccine following the endorsement of regulators in multiple countries,” said Pamela Eisele, a spokeswoman for Pfizer, who added that individuals who have questions should consult the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention website or their healthcare provider.
> 
> A spokeswoman for Moderna didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> *A November article in New Eastern Outlook said that the Pfizer vaccine’s use of mRNA gene editing was “radical experimental technology” that lacked “precision” and said it was rushed through the approval process with the help of billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates and Anthony Fauci, President Biden’s chief medical adviser for the Covid-19 pandemic, both of whom the article accused of “playing fast and loose with human lives in their rush to get these experimental vaccines into our bodies.”
> 
> Some New Eastern Outlook articles have been republished by blogs and purported international news sites. One article from January alleged that the U.S. has biological labs around the world that may lead to outbreaks of infectious disease. The article was republished in full or part by websites in Bangladesh, Italy, Spain, France, Iran, Cuba and Sweden, which were reviewed by The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> The U.S. has long accused Moscow of carrying out disinformation on medical issues. Judy Twigg, a professor at Virginia Commonwealth University who is an expert on global health issues, said that the Soviet KGB had accused the CIA of spreading dengue fever in Cuba and malaria in Pakistan. *
> 
> “A persistent KGB campaign claimed that the U.S. Army’s former biological weapons labs at Fort Detrick had unleashed the AIDS epidemic,” she said. Soviet officials denied responsibility for this disinformation.
> 
> Thomas Rid, an expert on Russian disinformation at Johns Hopkins University who reviewed the websites cited by the State Department, said the articles were generally in line with Russia’s “rich history” of using communications technology to deceive both international and domestic audiences. He urged the U.S. government to do more to publicly explain how it has concluded the websites are controlled by specific Russian intelligence agencies.
> 
> With Russia and China seeking to sell their vaccines abroad, overt efforts to denigrate Pfizer have been well documented. The forthcoming German Marshall Fund report, which was reviewed by the Journal and is to be issued Monday, analyzed more than 35,000 Russian, Chinese and Iranian government and state media tweets on vaccine themes from early November to early February. “Russia provided by far the most negative coverage of Western vaccines.” it states, “with a remarkable 86% of surveyed Russian tweets mentioning Pfizer and 76% mentioning Moderna coded as negative.”


I didn’t read all that TBH.

The Russians will be the last people I would be getting advice and counsel from. 
Their own vaccine that they produced came out before Pfizer and they were vaccinating their people even before the clinical trials were complete.

They are saying this for money (trying to hawk their own vaccine to the rest of the world).  

If you want a vaccine, take it when it is your turn


----------



## prettywhitty

Black Ambrosia said:


>


That’s horrifying.


----------



## BonBon

Talked to my immunologist yesterday and he said I can get the vaccine but I should take double dose allergy medication for two days before and 2 days after.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Brazil faces health systems "collapse" as country sets new COVID deaths record, report warns​





Brazil is facing "overload and even collapse of health systems" because of surging COVID-19 cases, a report by the state-run Fiocruz institute warned Tuesday, as the country set a new daily coronavirus deaths record.

Driving the news: The institute said over 80% of intensive care unit beds are occupied in 25 of Brazil's 27 state capitals. In Rio de Janeiro, 93% of ICU beds are occupied and Brasília has only 3% available. The cities of Campo Grande (106%) and Porto Alegre (102%) have exceeded capacity.

Brazil's health ministry on Tuesday reported 1,972 more deaths from the coronavirus and 70,764 new cases.
For the record: The country has recorded the second-highest number of deaths (268,370) from the coronavirus after the U.S. (527,643), according to Johns Hopkins data.

It has reported the third-highest number of cases in the world — over 11.1 million since the pandemic began .
What they're saying: *Fiocruz epidemiologist Jesem Orellana told AFP the "fight against COVID-19 was lost in 2020" and there's "not the slightest chance of reversing this tragic circumstance" in the first half of this year.*

*"The best we can do is hope for the miracle of mass vaccination or a radical change in the management of the pandemic," he added.*
*"Today, Brazil is a threat to humanity and an open-air laboratory where impunity in management seems to be the rule."*
*Of note: President Jair Bolsonaro, who has repeatedly downplayed the virus, said last week Brazilians should stop "whining" about the pandemic and leave home, despite stay-at-home orders imposed by local authorities, per Reuters.*


----------



## Black Ambrosia

People are getting vaccinated due to their BMI. They have mixed feelings about it.​In late February, Claire DiYenno opened her inbox to discover the golden ticket: An email from her doctor’s office with a subject line telling her that she was now eligible to get the coronavirus vaccine. It was welcome news, but unexpected.

“I was trying to think of all the different things that maybe I could have been eligible for, because I have migraines. I’ve had recent surgery,” says DiYenno, who lives in Upstate New York.

Then she opened the email and found out the real reason: Her body mass index, or BMI, was considered to be in the “obese” category.

“It was kind of like, shot-and-chaser,” she says. “Like, oh, here’s this great thing, that I’m eligible to get the vaccine, but the fact that it’s because I’m fat — I didn’t know how I felt about it.”



Spoiler



There are a lot of ways for people in the obese/eligible category to feel about it: Grateful to be getting the vaccine. Resentful that BMI — long known to be a flawed measurement of health — is the reason. Ambivalent about fatphobia in medicine working in their favor, for once.

As states move into broader phases of vaccine distribution, some have expanded their eligibility pool to include people suffering from various illnesses — as well as those who smoke, or who are considered to be obese according to BMI. At least 29 states have named obesity an eligible condition.

BMI was introduced in the early 19th century by a Belgian mathematician named Lambert Adolphe Jacques Quetelet. You can easily figure out your own: Plug in a height and weight to the mathematical formula, and any result over 30 is classified as obese according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.For example, a 5-foot-10-inch man who weighs 210 pounds would be just over the cusp, at 30.1. (People with a BMI of 25 to 29 are “overweight,” per the chart.)

The measurement was actuarial, intended to assess the average size of men across a population; Quetlet, who was not a doctor, did not intend for it to be a measure of an individual’s health. His chart, and thus what was considered average, was developed using measurements of white bodies only. It does not take into account other factors that can contribute to weight, including muscle and bone density, which is why athletes often have high BMIs despite being in good shape. (Most of the Washington Football Team’s linebacker corps is technically obese.) A 2004 study in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition found that waist circumference was a better predictor of health risk than BMI.

“BMI is not perfect, but it’s easy to measure,” says Dariush Mozaffarian, a cardiologist and dean at the Tufts Friedman School of Nutrition Science and Policy in Boston. “It’s reproducible, and on average it works well.”

And when it comes to covid, some doctors have seen a link between high BMI and more severe cases that require hospitalization. Mozaffarian’s latest researchindicates that 30 percent of covid-19 hospitalizations were attributable to obesity. In the early days of the pandemic, when rationing equipment was a concern, obesity was among the factors that could determine whether a patient received a ventilator in some states.

However, a recent study in the Journal of Obesity found that a higher BMI was not a factor that led to different outcomes for covid-19 patients who required a mechanical ventilator.

Even before the pandemic, activists were concerned about how people with obesity are seen and treated by the medical profession.

“Fat people have been abused in medicalized spaces for a very long time,” says Darci Thoune, an English professor at the University of Wisconsin at LaCrosse who specializes in fat studies and co-authors the blog Two Fat Professors. “It only reinforces a culture of shame and contributes to the well-documented mental health issues that a lot of fat people have because of, essentially, institutionalized weight stigma.” Those issues are compounded for people of color, says Thoune, when fatphobia meets health-care discrimination.

(A note on language: Thoune prefers the word “fat,” which she and many activists feel is more empowering than “obese,” though opinions vary within the community on how to self-identify. Some prefer the term “person with obesity.”)

The obesity classification is now giving people a perceived advantage when it comes to vaccine access. It’s not a_ real_ advantage, many point out, because they still face discrimination for the way their bodies look.

“It has never been easy to exist in a plus-sized body in America. We have been ridiculed our entire existence,” says Tess Holliday, a 35-year-old model who has been featured in Vogue Italia, Nylon, and on the cover of Cosmopolitan U.K. “So honestly, if the upside of me dealing with the torment and torture because of my size my entire life means that I can get a life saving vaccine sooner, then cool.”

The vaccine rollout itself has illustrated the flaws of BMI as a metric. The BBC reported that a British man was offered a vaccine appointment after medical records listed him as having a BMI of 28,000, which apparently didn’t raise any alarms (A clerical error had recorded his 6’2 height as 6.2 cm; he declined the appointment and is waiting his turn). And because muscle weighs more than fat, weightlifters and crossfitters with high BMIs are eligible for their shots even though they are not high risk.

Some people who aren’t eligible have been making jokes about wanting to gain “the covid 19” to get appointments. “Damn i gotta chub up,” one Twitter user responded to a Washington Post story about people with obesity being eligible for the vaccine in D.C.

“I find it really ironic that there’s so many people online joking about how they’re hoping to gain a pound or two so that their BMI reaches the level that they needed to in order to be vaccinated,” says Holliday. “No one ever takes plus-size folks’ health seriously.”

Some people who are eligible for their BMI have been reluctant to get the vaccine because they fear they will be judged. There’s a derogatory trope that people with larger bodies don’t “deserve” the vaccine because of stereotypes that weight is a result of personal choices, rather than a complicated mix of factors including genetics, their environment, and mental health.

“I’m annoyed obese people of all ages get priority vaccine access before all essential workers,” tweeted McCoy. “When most stayed home, we went to work everyday last March, April, May and everyday since putting ourselves & loved ones at risk.”

Followers pointed out that McCoy had anchored his show from home for periods in March and August, and had posted photos of himself traveling throughout the pandemic. He was later suspended, and tweeted a statement: “I Tweeted something insensitive and offensive. I truly regret my words and want to apologize.” McCoy declined to comment for this story.

“It’s like you don’t even think of us as people,” says Andrea Pendergast, a 34-year-old communications specialist in Richfield, Minn., of the critics. “You just you think this is like, we’re cashing in a fat ticket or something. Finally, like this has been the grand plan the whole time: be fat and then we get special treatment, or something. As a fat person, we get no special treatment.”

After Kelly Jenkins posted that she was getting vaccinated, people started asking her how she was eligible. (Note: Don’t ask people this! It’s none of your business.)

“Sometimes I just say I have a comorbidity because I feel like there’s a lot more judgment in BMI than like, asthma,” says the 33-year-old Brooklyn resident.

Thoune plans to wait for her vaccine, even though she is currently eligible.

“I didn’t really want to buy into the medicalized narrative about my body as somehow being more at risk . . . to endorse the fatphobic ideas that are built into modern medicine,” she says. “That being said, I understand why other people would choose it for themselves.”
Mozaffarian says his research indicates that the BMI eligibility is appropriate.

“Obesity is clearly an independent risk factor for both severe illness, hospitalization and death, and diabetes and hypertension and are also independent risk factors on top of that,” he says. “We should absolutely be vaccinating people who are at higher risk of hospitalization and death, because that’s what we are trying to prevent.”

In practice, taking advantage of the BMI allowance can be fraught with guilt and shame. Some people might feel so embarrassed by their BMI that they don’t register for their appointments. People with high BMIs but good health — who don’t have hypertension, diabetes or any other comorbidities — might feel guilty that they’re getting opportunities that could benefit others more.

DiYenno, the Upstate New York woman who was surprised to learn she was eligible by email, says she is grateful for the chance at a dose of vaccine but ultimately disagrees with the policy.

“My mom hasn’t even been able to get it,” she says. “Granted, she lives in Ohio, but it does feel weird that I’m able to get it before she can.”
She was able to resolve some of her complicated feelings. It has been empowering for her to tell people that she got vaccinated, and she hopes BMI won’t hold others back from getting their jabs.

“If that’s all you’re going to see me as, and you’re just constantly going to lump me into this group as, ‘Ok, you’re fat, and that’s why you have all these problems,’” says DiYenno, “Well, in this one instance, I’ll take advantage of it.”


----------



## Reinventing21

I believe the president of Brazil is using Covid as a form of genocide,,,


----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


> People are getting vaccinated due to their BMI. They have mixed feelings about it.​In late February, Claire DiYenno opened her inbox to discover the golden ticket: An email from her doctor’s office with a subject line telling her that she was now eligible to get the coronavirus vaccine. It was welcome news, but unexpected.
> 
> “I was trying to think of all the different things that maybe I could have been eligible for, because I have migraines. I’ve had recent surgery,” says DiYenno, who lives in Upstate New York.
> 
> Then she opened the email and found out the real reason: Her body mass index, or BMI, was considered to be in the “obese” category.
> 
> “It was kind of like, shot-and-chaser,” she says. “Like, oh, here’s this great thing, that I’m eligible to get the vaccine, but the fact that it’s because I’m fat — I didn’t know how I felt about it.”


Shiiiiiiiddddd. I've been counting on my BMI getting me a slot sooner rather than later.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Peppermynt said:


> Shiiiiiiiddddd. I've been counting on my BMI getting me a slot sooner rather than later.


The one time in my life being fat would have been a benefit and I  it all up.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

From my Urine Danger thread, we've always had an issue with outsiders (truck drivers and delivery people) peeing all over the floor of our warehouse restroom and there was already a rule in the office space because repairmen were peeing everywhere but the urinal.  Since the pandemic, we keep a strict, employees only in the building rule.

Today, a black UPS driver asked me if he could use the bathroom and I told I was sorry but we have a strict no public bathroom rule.  He gave me a  look and pee pee danced his way on.   I felt bad but I'd feel worse for violating our "bubble".   *Would ya'll have let him use the bathroom? *Mind you, I have the authority to make exceptions. I feel guilty because I know how uncomfortable a full bladder is but 1. pandemic and 2. piss soaked wood that cost thousands of dollars to replace  .

I wish that you could look at people and tell if they 1. have covid and 2. will pee in things that are meant to be peed in.

Business school did not prepare me for this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

And just like that, I take my happy  out of my office on the way to the bathroom and nearly walked into breathing distance of the XEROX tech fixing the printer with his mask hanging half off his face. I went into my office and announced over the intercom that masks must be worn at all times in common areas. I made the IT guy go out there and put an air purifier in the area and remind him to keep his  mask on his face.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> From my Urine Danger thread, we've always had an issue with outsiders (truck drivers and delivery people) peeing all over the floor of our warehouse restroom and there was already a rule in the office space because repairmen were peeing everywhere but the urinal.  Since the pandemic, we keep a strict, employees only in the building rule.
> 
> Today, a black UPS driver asked me if he could use the bathroom and I told I was sorry but we have a strict no public bathroom rule.  He gave me a  look and pee pee danced his way on.   I felt bad but I'd feel worse for violating our "bubble".   *Would ya'll have let him use the bathroom? *Mind you, I have the authority to make exceptions. I feel guilty because I know how uncomfortable a full bladder is but 1. pandemic and 2. piss soaked wood that cost thousands of dollars to replace  .
> 
> I wish that you could look at people and tell if they 1. have covid and 2. will pee in things that are meant to be peed in.
> 
> Business school did not prepare me for this.


Never thought of what delivery people have to deal with. They must have a hard time since so many places have this policy.

Honestly I wouldn't feel bad. Can the bathroom be locked?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Never thought of what delivery people have to deal with. They must have a hard time since so many places have this policy.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't feel bad. Can the bathroom be locked?


We put a lock on the mens room door in the warehouse for decoration but its never locked.   Nobody wants to be bothered with having to babysit a key.   Nobody can get to any of the bathrooms without passing by "Authorized Personnel Only Beyond This Point" signs.  Although, we know from the disaster threads,  signs are only as good as the people who follow instructions.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> From my Urine Danger thread, we've always had an issue with outsiders (truck drivers and delivery people) peeing all over the floor of our warehouse restroom and there was already a rule in the office space because repairmen were peeing everywhere but the urinal.  Since the pandemic, we keep a strict, employees only in the building rule.
> 
> Today, a black UPS driver asked me if he could use the bathroom and I told I was sorry but we have a strict no public bathroom rule.  He gave me a  look and pee pee danced his way on.   I felt bad but I'd feel worse for violating our "bubble".   *Would ya'll have let him use the bathroom? *Mind you, I have the authority to make exceptions. I feel guilty because I know how uncomfortable a full bladder is but 1. pandemic and 2. piss soaked wood that cost thousands of dollars to replace  .
> 
> I wish that you could look at people and tell if they 1. have covid and 2. will pee in things that are meant to be peed in.
> 
> Business school did not prepare me for this.




Ehhhh.... I'm on Team I Don't Know You, so the answer would have been no. Poor guy though. I hope he found somewhere close by to go pee.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ehhhh.... I'm on Team I Don't Know You, so the answer would have been no. Poor guy though. I hope he found somewhere close by to go pee.


We have all that wooded/flowered area where the thousand cats used to hang out.  I wouldn't be mad if he watered the plants.


----------



## Peppermynt

Crackers Phinn said:


> We have all that wooded/flowered area *where the thousand cats used to hang out*.  I wouldn't be mad if he watered the plants.


I remember that thread/discussion!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Spoiler: Washington Post Article



Hundreds of covid cases reported at Tesla plant following Musk’s defiant reopening, county data shows​Alameda County had initially denied releasing the data, citing requirements under health privacy law.​
SAN FRANCISCO — Tesla’s Bay Area production plant recorded hundreds of covid-19 cases following CEO Elon Musk’s defiant reopening of the plant in May, according to county-level data obtained by a legal transparency website.

The document, obtained by the website PlainSite following a court ruling this year, showed Tesla received around 10 reports of covid-19 in May when the plant reopened, and saw a steady rise in cases all the way up to 125 in December, as the disease caused by the novel coronavirus peaked around the country.

The revelation follows The Washington Post’s reporting in June that there had been multiple covid-19 cases reported at Tesla’s facilities in Fremont, Calif., after Musk decided to reopen despite a countywide stay-at-home order, daring officials to arrest him.

The data, covering the months between May and December, showed there were around 450 total reported cases. Roughly 10,000 people work at the plant.

For nearly a year, the Alameda County Public Health Department said it could not release data on the number of cases under the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act, which grants privacy for health records.

As part of an agreement struck in mid-May allowing Tesla to reopen, Tesla was required to report positive cases to the health department. Despite around 10 cases in May, according to the data, the health department told The Post in early June that there were no known cases of workplace infections affecting county residents.

Tesla and the Alameda County Public Health Department and representatives did not respond to a request for comment.

Musk fought vigorously against the county-mandated shutdown, arguing Tesla should be allowed to continue producing cars despite the stay-at-home orders. In late April, he railed against the government mandates, hurling expletives during an earnings call and calling them “fascist.” By May 11, he said Tesla was reopening, ultimately drawing support from anti-shutdown crowds and even President Donald Trump.

“Tesla is restarting production today against Alameda County rules,” he wrote on Twitter. “I will be on the line with everyone else. If anyone is arrested, I ask that it only be me.

Tesla also came under fire for its treatment of workers. It had promised they could remain home if they felt uncomfortable returning to the line. The Post reported in late June and July that workers concerned about covid exposure received termination notices after they did not return to work.

The data released by Alameda County shows there were 19 reported cases in June and 58 reported cases at the plant in July.

Musk drew criticism for his response to the coronavirus pandemic, after initially calling panic over the disease “dumb” and predicting there would be “close to zero new cases” by last April.

On Friday, he sent a tweet casting doubt on aspects of coronavirus vaccines, despite medical experts’ assurances that they are safe and encouragement to the broader public to receive both doses of those that require it.


----------



## Everything Zen

Elon!!!! My stock!!!!


----------



## PatDM'T

The President of Tanzania
a huge denier of Covid-19
has died, allegedly from
the very same disease
he called a hoax.

Source: https://www.foxnews.com/world/tanzanias-president-john-magufuli-has-died-at-61.amp


----------



## Evolving78

Florida is off the chain right now!! Lol I see why a state of emergency has been declared! Folks whole behinds is walking up and down the beaches.. and it doesn’t look like what you see in the movies and music videos either... COVID ain’t gone...


----------



## awhyley

Evolving78 said:


> Florida is off the chain right now!! Lol I see why a state of emergency has been declared! Folks whole behinds is walking up and down the beaches.. and it doesn’t look like what you see in the movies and music videos either... COVID ain’t gone...



Yep, Spring Break out of control as usual.  Hospitals bout to fill up again over there.  Good luck (FL) ladies.


----------



## snoop

COVID-19 vaccine second dose interval extended to 16 weeks​March 16, 2021​​




The Ministry of Health recently announced the province will be following recommendations made by Canada’s National Advisory Committee on Immunization (NACI) to increase the interval between all Health Canada approved COVID-19 vaccines to up to 16 weeks.

This means that more people will be able to receive a first dose of the COVID-19 vaccine quicker than initially anticipated, pending vaccine supply from the federal government. Extending the time between doses to up to 16 weeks aims to maximize the number of people benefiting from the strong protection provided by a first dose of the vaccine.

Full article


----------



## january noir

Evolving78 said:


> Florida is off the chain right now!! Lol I see why a state of emergency has been declared! Folks whole behinds is walking up and down the beaches.. and it doesn’t look like what you see in the movies and music videos either... *COVID ain’t gone...*


My co-worker and her son were just diagnosed with COVID Thursday (her son) and she (today) after all this time.  I honestly think they got careless and stopped following the rules...That was a strong reminder for me, not that I needed to be reminded.


----------



## Evolving78

january noir said:


> My co-worker and her son were just diagnosed with COVID Thursday (her son) and she (today) after all this time.  I honestly think they got careless and stopped following the rules...That was a strong reminder for me, not that I needed to be reminded.


Thank you! That’s a strong reminder for me too! I just had a talk with my children too. My child hears his friends going out on dates, dining out, hanging out with each other, and I know he is starting to feel somewhat left out, but I had to tell him that we need to wait it out a little more and see how this thing plays out by the fall for next school year. Most people I know are not practicing social distancing, they really don’t feel getting the virus is so bad, and a lot of them have contracted the virus and had severe symptoms.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Interesting


----------



## PatDM'T

*Why you cannot
compare Covid-19 
vaccines:*


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Reinventing21 said:


> Any feedback? ^^^  My friend is passing  on the vaccine because she read about something about the mRNA thing.


Tell her to get the J&J one. It doesn't use the mRNA technology. It's one dose and is more like usual vaccines. My mom had the same concern. We lucked out and were able to get the J&J last week.


----------



## Peppermynt

I'm scheduled for my first shot on Saturday. No idea which one is being offered but given a choice I'd take the Pfizer first then Moderna (my mom had her first Moderna and gets her second shot tomorrow).


----------



## awhyley

Has this been posted as yet?

Rich Countries Signed Away a Chance to Vaccinate the World​Despite warnings, American and European officials gave up leverage that could have guaranteed access for billions of people. That risks prolonging the pandemic.

In the coming days, a patent will finally be issued on a five-year-old invention, a feat of molecular engineering that is at the heart of at least five major Covid-19 vaccines. And the United States government will control that patent.
The new patent presents an opportunity — and some argue the last best chance — to exact leverage over the drug companies producing the vaccines and pressure them to expand access to less affluent countries.  The question is whether the government will do anything at all.

The rapid development of Covid-19 vaccines, achieved at record speed and financed by massive public funding in the United States, the European Union and Britain, represents a great triumph of the pandemic. Governments partnered with drugmakers, pouring in billions of dollars to procure raw materials, finance clinical trials and retrofit factories. Billions more were committed to buy the finished product.
But this Western success has created stark inequity. Residents of wealthy and middle-income countries have received about 90 percent of the nearly 400 million vaccines delivered so far. *Under current projections, many of the rest will have to wait years.*

Growing numbers of health officials and advocacy groups worldwide are calling for Western governments to use aggressive powers — most of them rarely or never used before — to force companies to publish vaccine recipes, share their know-how and ramp up manufacturing. Public health advocates have pleaded for help, including asking the Biden administration to use its patent to push for broader vaccine access.

Governments have resisted. By partnering with drug companies, Western leaders bought their way to the front of the line. But they also ignored years of warnings — and explicit calls from the World Health Organization — to include contract language that would have guaranteed doses for poor countries or encouraged companies to share their knowledge and the patents they control.
“It was like a run on toilet paper. Everybody was like, ‘Get out of my way. I’m gonna get that last package of Charmin,’” said Gregg Gonsalves, a Yale epidemiologist. “We just ran for the doses.”

The prospect of billions of people waiting years to be vaccinated poses a health threat to even the richest countries. One example: In Britain, where the vaccine rollout has been strong, health officials are tracking a virus variant that emerged in South Africa, where vaccine coverage is weak. That variant may be able to blunt the effect of vaccines, meaning even vaccinated people might get sick.

<The story is super long, you can read the rest below>

Link: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/21/...e6HWdOBS4F-35Jg8Bx578cnUuFwrhaCVUMVHSAWv9ywBU


----------



## HappyAtLast

january noir said:


> My co-worker and her son were just diagnosed with COVID Thursday (her son) and she (today) after all this time.  I honestly think they got careless and stopped following the rules...That was a strong reminder for me, not that I needed to be reminded.


My co-worker and her mother were diagnosed a few days ago. My co-worker says her mom got it from one of her clients who didn't tell her mom she tested positive although the client knew.  Folks acting the fool out here, and I suspect that my co-worker is not the most diligent mask wearer. I'm grateful I work from home!


----------



## mensa

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Tell her to get the J&J one. It doesn't use the mRNA technology. It's one dose and is more like usual vaccines. My mom had the same concern. We lucked out and were able to get the J&J last week.


I'm getting J&J as soon as my State offers it.

Did you or your mom experience any side-effects?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> Yep, Spring Break out of control as usual.  Hospitals bout to fill up again over there.  Good luck (FL) ladies.


The kids left before spring break. The gag is there IS NO SPRING break. over 1/2 the Universities here technically cancelled spring break Including FAMU and FSU. The kids just left town and started attending class via ZOOM poolside and from their hotel rooms.

Let me clarify---The schools cancelled spring break and promised to let them finish the semester a week early--to avoid them leaving and bringing virus back. So I think many kids just left to celebrate some spring break anyway and are gonna finish school at home.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Of course...

Of course....

the one "person" who declined to be vaccinated against COVID shut us down for a day to sanitize the office cause of course she got COVID. Of course....I was the one person she was in close contact with cause I let my guard down and sat next to her to do a phone interview for a potential candidate. Yes she was masked and I was DOUBLE masked (ya'll know I don't play). I'm not even considered a "close contact" because I was masked up. I don't have symptoms and was told to wait. I'm probably fine...but still. I wish she could pay the people she caused to lose work. Other than that 30 minutes at the office last Friday, I had not been to the office since the 12th. Now, all phone interviews are going to be 3 way. Stupid me....Ugh.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Did I tell ya'll about my friend's daughter who put the paws on her classmate? Her parents made her go to school even though she had severe symptoms, and then she was sent home. My friend's daughter and several other students got COVID. My friend's daughter, and my friend, and her grandfather got it as well. The grandfather almost died. When they were all better, she went right up to old girl and put the paws on her (with gloves---lol) cause she felt like they almost killed her grandfather. They are seniors in HS. Of course, the other child lacks melanin and of course her parents lack sense.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Tell her to get the J&J one. It doesn't use the mRNA technology. It's one dose and is more like *usual vaccines. *My mom had the same concern. We lucked out and were able to get the J&J last week.


The mRNA technology allows us to no longer need preservatives. We really want to advance PAST the "usual vaccines"

Remember, the mRNA technology is the "new tech" as the biggest complaint about traditional or "usual" vaccines was all the "extra stuff" they swear maims and kill children. Especially the Thimiserol which is Mercury-based. 

The ingredients are majority lipids (fat), some sodium and phosphate based salts and the pieces of the mRNA....

https://www.goodrx.com/covid-19/ingredients-covid-19-vaccine 
*Key takeaways:*


The Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines use pieces of genetic material (mRNA) instead of virus particles to create an immune response.
The vaccines *do not contain live virus, inactivated virus, or preservatives.*
*The genetic material in the COVID-19 vaccines falls apart naturally in a few days,* after your body has had time to make antibodies against the SARS-CoV2 spike proteins.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@naturalgyrl5199  So you think the mRNA vaccines are safer because they don’t include preservatives and mercury? Do you have any concerns about them?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Did I tell ya'll about my friend's daughter who put the paws on her classmate? Her parents made her go to school even though she had severe symptoms, and then she was sent home. My friend's daughter and several other students got COVID. My friend's daughter, and my friend, and her grandfather got it as well. The grandfather almost died. When they were all better, she went right up to old girl and put the paws on her (with gloves---lol) cause she felt like they almost killed her grandfather. They are seniors in HS. Of course, the other child lacks melanin and of course her parents lack sense.


The only reason we aren’t hearing more about stuff like this is because contact tracing is such a joke. Lots of people would be catching hands if people could identify the reckless a$$holes who took out their family members. I’m not mad at all about it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> @naturalgyrl5199  So you think the mRNA vaccines are safer because they don’t include preservatives and mercury? Do you have any concerns about them?


mRNA is definitely the future. 
Mercury is extremely dangerous. We encourage women to stop eating certain types of fish during pregnancy because there is way more mercury in those fish (naturally occurring due to ocean and sea contamination) than in traditional vaccines. And even the tiny amounts of mercury in traditional vaccines have affected a small % of vaccinated populations in varying ways. Injecting a few small fragments of DNA intramuscularly won't have an affect on YOUR actual DNA cause it doesn't work like that. The antibodies of a healthy person will immediately break it down and attack it thus the immune response. Immune response is GOOD. Means your body knows how to fight. Being that the mRNA is technically protein in nature....it is then DENATURED by the immune system (as it should) and the body removes it. Meanwhile, the BODY REMEMBERS and takes notes, and makes antibodies to that COVID-19 strain. In traditional vaccines, the preservatives basically are removed but I can imagine some scatters and causes God knows what kind of reaction in many. I have always been vaccinated and haven't had adverse reactions. Nor have my children. We are lucky. Soon, traditional vaccines with their chemicals (albeit minute) will be a thing of the past.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

mensa said:


> I'm getting J&J as soon as my State offers it.
> 
> Did you or your mom experience any side-effects?


She didn't. I had a sore arm and a lot of trouble sleeping the first night. But so did my SO and he got Moderna.


----------



## mensa

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> She didn't. I had a sore arm and a lot of trouble sleeping the first night. But so did my SO and he got Moderna.


Did you take anything for the pain? I start to hyperventilate whenever I see a needle.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I'm not going to sit here and pretend that I know what the national guard does but I like to think context clues are my friend.  If one mentally ill person in an unmarked van with a standard pistol could hijack 3 vans of them then my faith in their ability to "guard" is a little shook.  What in the Top Flight Security hell happened here?


----------



## prettywhitty

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I’ll be honest and say that I’ve been waiting for something like this to occur. The events at the Capitol showed me that the military ain’t as on point as it thinks it is.


----------



## mensa

Oh, I get it. Since they didn't feel "threatened" by him and his actions, he was arrested and taken into custody,   a.l.i.v.e.

I wonder what their response would've been if the suspect were  black?


----------



## lavaflow99

National Guard kinda looking like a joke.  
What’s their purpose if they aren’t armed?  They are just as good as those of us who don’t own a gun.

And they are useless to the millions of Americans that have a stash of guns.

Make it make sense....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

This reminded me of a podcast I listened to about Typhoid Mary who never experienced any symptoms of Typhoid but infected 51 people.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ These people are always super smug. If I let it, I get irrationally angry and want to punch them in the throat. Thankfully I’m at home so I can’t catch a case.


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Black Ambrosia

That comment...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

PatDM'T said:


> *Why you cannot
> compare Covid-19
> vaccines:*



Really good video. Thanks for sharing. This is interesting... My BF and I both had COVID in mid-February. (I wasn't out and about at all except for grocery store runs... but he went out to hang with his cousin and that's where I believe he got it... then I did too  ) I'm thankful that the vaccines are so effective at preventing hospitalization and death, but even the "moderate" symptoms I experienced.... yeah, I wouldn't want to go through that again. I was out for the count for about 2 weeks trying to recover.


----------



## Everything Zen

The thing I’m trying to explain to the trash of humanity that I’m a loser for caring for (we been in this for 11 years so it’s basically the sunk cost of throwing it away) is we’re actually winning. Like not just winning but WINNING WINNING BIGLY.  like on the precipice of wildest dreams and possibilities coming true for both of us.

In my case- I got a promo a couple of weeks ago on of the most highly valued program in the company and the CEO rewarded us with RSUs. I mean like some serious $$$$$ potential. I’m calling financial advisers and having lots of planning meetings. Why the  would I want to take a gamble on COVID now of all times and risk long haul problems and mess all my  up?

My attitude is


----------



## Peppermynt

Peppermynt said:


> I'm scheduled for my first shot on Saturday. No idea which one is being offered but given a choice I'd take the Pfizer first then Moderna (my mom had her first Moderna and gets her second shot tomorrow).


Moderna vaccine #1 received today. 

Our governor, Ralph "Blackface"  Northam and his staff etc. are On. Point. They're using a closed Nordstrom in a local mall as the vaccine center for our area (15 min drive from my home). Floor 1 for 2nd dose, floor 2 for 1st dose. Lines set up like a customs entry at an airport but literally no wait. They gave appointments out for 15 minute windows online. Reps were set up directing folks to the right lines and right chairs etc. I had an 11:30 appt - got there at 11:15, was in and out in 30 min (15 minutes of which I spent post vaccine in their waiting area making sure I didn't have an adverse reaction.) I have to say I love my state/county. My boss on Friday is trying to get his scheduled in Boston - he said its a nightmare.

ETA - my 83 year old mom had her 2nd Moderna on Wednesday. Other than her arm hurting overnight and the next day (she said it felt like someone hit her arm with a barbell) she had no other reactions.


----------



## nycutiepie

Peppermynt said:


> Moderna vaccine #1 received today.
> 
> Our governor, Ralph "Blackface"  Northam and his staff etc. are On. Point. They're using a closed Nordstrom in a local mall as the vaccine center for our area (15 min drive from my home). Floor 1 for 2nd dose, floor 2 for 1st dose. Lines set up like a customs entry at an airport but literally no wait. They gave appointments out for 15 minute windows online. Reps were set up directing folks to the right lines and right chairs etc. I had an 11:30 appt - got there at 11:15, was in and out in 30 min (15 minutes of which I spent post vaccine in their waiting area making sure I didn't have an adverse reaction.) I have to say I love my state/county. My boss on Friday is trying to get his scheduled in Boston - he said its a nightmare.
> 
> ETA - my 83 year old mom had her 2nd Moderna on Wednesday. Other than her arm hurting overnight and the next day (she said it felt like someone hit her arm with a barbell) she had no other reactions.


Great News!! I got Moderna too and get my 2nd dose 4/5. My 90 year old mom gets her 2nd dose 4/9.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

'I can't believe this is happening': Travelers recount tales of getting stuck in Mexico after positive COVID-19 tests
					

A CDC order that went into effect requiring a negative COVID-19 test before flying to the U.S. has temporarily stranded some travelers in Mexico.




					www.yahoo.com
				




The article is too long to post. It's about tourists who went to Mexico, got stranded because one of the party tested positive for the virus and are now complaining about the CDC rules concerning traveling and quarantines. Ya'll should have stayed home.

I have been busy so I have been away from the site for a while.  The last time my sisters ex students family (the ones that need to travel for every holiday and whose daughter was still having lingering effects from her bout with Covid) flew to Florida, they were stopped at the airport by the health department and told they needed to quarantine at home for the required time. Hey, they decided the rules didn't apply to them so some members continued to go to work. This time though, the health dept. sent workers around to check if they were at home. Some members weren't so it they tried not answering the door. I'll have to remember to ask my sister what happened after that.

New York loosened some of the restrictions surrounding the vaccination so I am looking around for sites.  Technically I could have gotten it earlier because my place of work reopened to the public on a limited basis (although my office is still closed to the public). I'm trying for the Pfizer vaccination.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

mensa said:


> Did you take anything for the pain? I start to hyperventilate whenever I see a needle.



My doctor cousin recommended taking Tylenol at regular intervals.


----------



## lavaflow99

The neverending race continues....


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I received dose 1 of the Pfizer vaccine yesterday. Symptoms have been injection site arm pain which is feeling much better now and about 28 hours later the low grade fever, muscle aches and headache has kicked in. My cycle started yesterday too so that could be a contributing factor. I’m just taking it easy with soups, fluids and rest. Will probably pop a Tylenol before bed. I react similarly to flu shots so I expected to have some side effects. Also, I felt slightly nauseous right after receiving the vaccine but that lasted no more than 20-30 minutes. My parents received the same vaccine a day before me and they’re feeling great.

Eta: 72 hours later I’m feeling good as new.


----------



## dancinstallion

lavaflow99 said:


> The neverending race continues....


----------



## Ganjababy

Someone keep sending me videos of people on YouTube talking about the vaccines (conspiracy theorists), via WhatsApp. I don’t know who it is. But I suspect it’s a banned family member with a new number. So I told them to stop sending me videos from crackpots and go and take the darn vaccine if they get the chance.


----------



## Everything Zen

So relieved- scheduled for my first shot at Northwestern on Tuesday. The hospital is currently only giving out Pfizer or Moderna (I’m cool with that) and only previously established patients are eligible that are eligible can get it from that location.


----------



## lavaflow99

Looks like Texas has been cured of COVID.

Opening day today at the Texas Rangers Baseball game.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

lavaflow99 said:


> Looks like Texas has been cured of COVID.
> 
> Opening day today at the Texas Rangers Baseball game.



OMG!!!


----------



## prettywhitty

lavaflow99 said:


> Looks like Texas has been cured of COVID.
> 
> Opening day today at the Texas Rangers Baseball game.


I just let out the heaviest sigh. Things like this undermine the little progress we’ve made.


----------



## Evolving78

prettywhitty said:


> I just let out the heaviest sigh. Things like this undermine the little progress we’ve made


Me too! We all haven’t been vaccinated yet! How am I as a parent suppose to gain confidence in allowing my children to go back to school and join sports or other physical extracurricular activities?


----------



## lavaflow99

Sigh.....









						Online Scammers Have a New Offer for You: Vaccine Cards (Published 2021)
					

Hundreds of sellers are offering false and stolen vaccine cards, as businesses and states weigh proof of vaccinations for getting people back to work and play.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

lavaflow99 said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online Scammers Have a New Offer for You: Vaccine Cards (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Hundreds of sellers are offering false and stolen vaccine cards, as businesses and states weigh proof of vaccinations for getting people back to work and play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


This kind of stuff is going to force the government to do it themselves. Same with the vaccine passport that Biden already said he isn’t going to do.


----------



## Kanky

Evolving78 said:


> Me too! We all haven’t been vaccinated yet! How am I as a parent suppose to gain confidence in allowing my children to go back to school and join sports or other physical extracurricular activities?


I put my kids in golf and tennis for Spring because it is easy to social distance while playing.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

This is exactly what Risk Management looks like in one giant science experiment. BUT fortunately we have the luxury of having two other vaccines that aren't showing that SAE. People act like they haven’t heard that COVID can cause micro blood clots too. The FDA is doing its job. Yes J&J needs to have a seat.


----------



## Ganjababy

We are nearly 1/3 into 2021 and there is still no let up. I don’t watch the news and just concentrate on work and renovating my new home. I am really trying not to get sick again mentally. But last night during shift change I was updated by my coworkers after they started talking about the latest developments in Ontario and elsewhere. So i decided I needed to tune in to the news for one hour and I already feel depressed. Watching the protest of Daunte Wright on the news.   So tired of this crap. A virus is threatening humanity’s very existence and they are still obsessed with killing black people.   Never ending nightmare.

So I am reading that the vaccine may only give us 6 months protection? I’m glad I had the opportunity to get a vaccine other than JJ but the fact that it may only work for 6 months and it does not work against the new strains is really pissing me off due to the fact that there may already be unknown risks with the vaccines due to how rushed the development was. Now this. So I guess we will have to be taking COVID vaccines for the rest of our lives?!


----------



## Evolving78

Kanky said:


> I put my kids in golf and tennis for Spring because it is easy to social distance while playing.


It might be too late for tennis, but I will look into golf. I wanted to put my youngest in soccer, but it’s too much contact with others. My kids and I haven’t been around anyone, accept when I go to the store or accept deliveries.
But my main issue is the attitudes, the behavior of others that only think of themselves, and that’s not something I want to expose myself or my children to. I feel people that won’t fully lock down and allow this thing to die down are self-centered and dangerous.
like will the Tennis instructor practice social distancing when they leave the tennis court? I’m a woman one band, you may have others to fall back on if you or your children get sick, I don’t have that, so I have to be much more cautious than you.


----------



## snoop

Ganjababy said:


> We are nearly 1/3 into 2021 and there is still no let up. I don’t watch the news and just concentrate on work and renovating my new home. I am really trying not to get sick again mentally. But last night during shift change I was updated by my coworkers after they started talking about the latest developments in Ontario and elsewhere. So i decided I needed to tune in to the news for one hour and I already feel depressed. Watching the protest of Daunte Wright on the news.   So tired of this crap. A virus is threatening humanity’s very existence and they are still obsessed with killing black people.   Never ending nightmare.
> 
> So I am reading that the vaccine may only give us 6 months protection? I’m glad I had the opportunity to get a vaccine other than JJ but the fact that it may only work for 6 months and it does not work against the new strains is really pissing me off due to the fact that there may already be unknown risks with the vaccines due to how rushed the development was. Now this. So I guess we will have to be taking COVID vaccines for the rest of our lives?!



You are lucky that you got vaccinated.  The rollout is so terrible (here in Ontario -- Golden Horseshoe) I don't know why they're even bothering.  One pharmacist friend and his colleagues qualified for early vacs.  They got their first dose.   Their second dose has been postponed indefinitely. 

Another person I know is high risk with a terminal illness.  She has been sent notification that she can sign up to be notified of when she can sign up for the vaccine list.  

Less than a week after they made teachers high priority, they shut the schools down. 

I've heard the rumours that it lasts for around 6 months as well.  At this rate our province will be on permanent lockdown.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

“I Do Not Trust People in the Same Way and I Don’t Think I Ever Will Again”​Workers are really, _really_ not ready for offices to reopen​
I feel seen.

I know it's a privilege to be able to work from home all this time, but on multiple levels, I don't trust people and their foolishness. My job has me in contact with a lot of people every day, not just a few folks in the office. Hopefully folks will be vaccinated? Who knows? Add to that having been somewhat insulated from YT on-the-job foolishness all this time, and yeah, I'm not exactly raring to go back in.

Whew and this quote right here: "I do not trust people or institutions in the same way and I don’t think I ever will again. Even as we “go back to normal” (and since much of the world is not vaccinated, it is not even close to over yet) I will not forget how our societies treated vulnerable people and essential workers as expendable, minorities as scapegoats, facts and public health as suggestions or lies."

I'll continue to be double-masked up for a long while. Article below: 



Spoiler



As COVID-19 vaccinations continue to run ahead of schedule, many workplaces that went fully remote last year are starting to set timelines for bringing people back to the office—and their employees are not happy.

As reopening initiatives gather steam, I’ve been flooded with letters from people viewing these plans with deep suspicion. Many of them are wondering whether they should even tell their employers once they’re vaccinated, since they fear that knowledge will be used to compel their return to work.

This person and her co-workers got vaccinated back in January but still fears returning:



> My grandboss mentioned us going back a few weeks ago and I could almost immediately feel my panic response. I realized I haven’t been around anyone for more than two hours at a time in a year (except for three short occasions), I’m dreading having to wear a mask for multiple hours at work, I’m nervous to be back in spaces with lots of other people (even though I know our spaces are immaculately clean, we’ve still had a few positive cases). I don’t feel like me being there will do any good vs keeping my germs at home and away from people who are immunocompromised. It’s all so fraught and anxiety-inducing.


 
But bringing people back once they’re vaccinated has been the plan all along, as this manager points out:



> I have felt like I am the one taking crazy pills the way some of our staff has reacted to my three-month warning that we will be reopening the office at the start of June. I am impressed we have held it together this long, but it has been a LOT of work and we just can’t afford to keep paying fees for missing things and losing time for development/training.


 
Part of the problem is one of timing. It’s one thing to plan on reopening in the late summer—Labor Day has been a popular target—but employers talking about bringing everyone back in May or June are ignoring that it’s unlikely we’ll have reached herd immunity by then (and kids definitely won’t be vaccinated yet, which is a concern for many parents).

Workers have also seen over the past year that even when employers claim they’ll implement safety measures, the reality is often very different. Social distancing requirements often go unenforced, and many people report colleagues going unmasked without any consequences. So employees are primed to be incredulous.

Plus, some people just prefer working from home and would rather not give it up. They’re quite happy to have no commute, a more flexible schedule, pets lounging nearby, more casual dress, and easy access to their own kitchen. A lot of us have even found we’re more productive at home, without the interruptions of chatty colleagues.

As COVID-19 vaccinations continue to run ahead of schedule, many workplaces that went fully remote last year are starting to set timelines for bringing people back to the office—and their employees are not happy.

As reopening initiatives gather steam, I’ve been flooded with letters from people viewing these plans with deep suspicion. Many of them are wondering whether they should even tell their employers once they’re vaccinated, since they fear that knowledge will be used to compel their return to work.

This person and her co-workers got vaccinated back in January but still fears returning:



> My grandboss mentioned us going back a few weeks ago and I could almost immediately feel my panic response. I realized I haven’t been around anyone for more than two hours at a time in a year (except for three short occasions), I’m dreading having to wear a mask for multiple hours at work, I’m nervous to be back in spaces with lots of other people (even though I know our spaces are immaculately clean, we’ve still had a few positive cases). I don’t feel like me being there will do any good vs keeping my germs at home and away from people who are immunocompromised. It’s all so fraught and anxiety-inducing.


 
But bringing people back once they’re vaccinated has been the plan all along, as this manager points out:



> I have felt like I am the one taking crazy pills the way some of our staff has reacted to my three-month warning that we will be reopening the office at the start of June. I am impressed we have held it together this long, but it has been a LOT of work and we just can’t afford to keep paying fees for missing things and losing time for development/training.


 
Part of the problem is one of timing. It’s one thing to plan on reopening in the late summer—Labor Day has been a popular target—but employers talking about bringing everyone back in May or June are ignoring that it’s unlikely we’ll have reached herd immunity by then (and kids definitely won’t be vaccinated yet, which is a concern for many parents).

Workers have also seen over the past year that even when employers claim they’ll implement safety measures, the reality is often very different. Social distancing requirements often go unenforced, and many people report colleagues going unmasked without any consequences. So employees are primed to be incredulous.

Plus, some people just prefer working from home and would rather not give it up. They’re quite happy to have no commute, a more flexible schedule, pets lounging nearby, more casual dress, and easy access to their own kitchen. A lot of us have even found we’re more productive at home, without the interruptions of chatty colleagues.

But the real problem, I suspect, is that in the past year, we’ve experienced a massive loss of trust in our institutions and in one another. After watching the government mislead and fail us on such a massive scale, with hundreds of thousands of people dying as a result of those failures, of course people are skeptical now. We’ve spent the past year not being protected by the institutions that were supposed to protect us and learning that we’d have to protect ourselves. So even at companies that have acted responsibly throughout the pandemic, employees are naturally anxious. When you’ve spent months watching businesses reopen while case numbers rose and governors giving that their blessing, as unsurprising new waves of infections followed, it’s pretty understandable to feel apprehensive of any new timelines for a return to “normalcy."

This person who wrote me speaks for a lot of others:



> I do not trust people or institutions in the same way and I don’t think I ever will again. Even as we “go back to normal” (and since much of the world is not vaccinated, it is not even close to over yet) I will not forget how our societies treated vulnerable people and essential workers as expendable, minorities as scapegoats, facts and public health as suggestions or lies.



The world, frankly, just feels different now:



> Even when things are as safe as possible, there’s a sense that we’ve been torn apart.
> Maybe I was naive, but I always assumed in a crisis, we’d come together as a society and have each other’s back. It’s been over a year of being proven wrong about that over and over again. Knowing that the people I serve at work and the ones I run into in my life may or may not be willing to throw me overboard for their own personal benefit and comfort makes it hard to be around people.
> I feel differently about how I view the world and how much I want to interact with it. And I need to work on that, but I think the impact of this will linger.



All of this is true despite the very good news around us—like the rapidly increasing vaccine supply and new data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention showing vaccinated people are unlikely to carry or spread the virus to others. For many people, that doesn’t change the reality that the past year has been a trauma, one that’s still unfolding. You can’t just turn that off when your office says it’s time to come back. (I also want to acknowledge the millions of people who won’t be “returning” to work because they’ve been working on site all along or have lost jobs that might not be coming back. In some ways, this anxiety about returning is the province of the privileged.)

So what can employers do? First and foremost, when possible, plan your reopening for further out than May or June. Think late summer or early fall. Give people plenty of notice, so they have time to get used to the idea, line up child care, and make any other arrangements. And consider a phased-in return: Rather than expecting workers to resume full-time on-site work overnight, bring people back for one or two days a week at first and then gradually increase that if it’s necessary. (It may not be! Many people have concluded that their jobs could be done most effectively with a hybrid setup, working from home some days and in the office others.) This person describes a system that worked well for her employer:



> My facility has been closed to the public for basically a year. We did WFH for a while, then a mostly-WFH hybrid for the whole workforce, and then back into the still-closed-to-the-public office since the new year. We are just now opening up for limited programming, which I’ve had some surprising anxieties about even though I just got my second shot. Being able to ease back into things, and having things like mask guidelines, plexi barriers, and sanitizers everywhere has helped.
> Coming back online a little bit at a time has allowed people to readjust. And it has given people with health concerns the flexibility to continue working from home, while letting those of us who feel able take care of the physical stuff that has to get done. I can’t imagine doing a year (or months) of WFH then returning to what is basically my pre-pandemic normal, just with masks on. If there is any way to make this a gentle transition, I think that would be the right call for everyone.



But employers should also recognize the significant break in trust between individuals and institutions, and know that won’t be repaired overnight. That doesn’t mean employers can’t bring people back when it’s truly safe to do so, but there’s going to be anxiety in their ranks for a long time—and the more they can be sensitive to and patient with that, the better reopenings are likely to go.



Full link: https://slate.com/human-interest/20...y-fear-mistrust.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Kanky

Evolving78 said:


> It might be too late for tennis, but I will look into golf. I wanted to put my youngest in soccer, but it’s too much contact with others. My kids and I haven’t been around anyone, accept when I go to the store or accept deliveries.
> But my main issue is the attitudes, the behavior of others that only think of themselves, and that’s not something I want to expose myself or my children to. I feel people that won’t fully lock down and allow this thing to die down are self-centered and dangerous.
> like will the Tennis instructor practice social distancing when they leave the tennis court? I’m a woman one band, you may have others to fall back on if you or your children get sick, I don’t have that, so I have to be much more cautious than you.


The instructors wear masks the entire time and the rules are that the kids and parents must wear them unless they are six feet apart from others. Most of the time they are at least that far apart and Covid is harder to catch outdoors. Soccer was a no go for me for the same reason. 

I understand the caution because I had a hard time with this. We haven’t seen anyone indoors since this mess started. It is difficult to balance the kids need for social interaction and exercise with safety.


----------



## Peppermynt

These quotes really stood out to me:



> *But the real problem, I suspect, is that in the past year, we’ve experienced a massive loss of trust in our institutions and in one another. After watching the government mislead and fail us on such a massive scale, with hundreds of thousands of people dying as a result of those failures, of course people are skeptical now. We’ve spent the past year not being protected by the institutions that were supposed to protect us and learning that we’d have to protect ourselves.* So even at companies that have acted responsibly throughout the pandemic, employees are naturally anxious. When you’ve spent months watching businesses reopen while case numbers rose and governors giving that their blessing, as unsurprising new waves of infections followed, it’s pretty understandable to feel apprehensive of any new timelines for a return to “normalcy."



and



> Even when things are as safe as possible, there’s a sense that we’ve been torn apart.
> Maybe I was naive, but *I always assumed in a crisis, we’d come together as a society and have each other’s back. It’s been over a year of being proven wrong about that over and over again. Knowing that the people I serve at work and the ones I run into in my life may or may not be willing to throw me overboard for their own personal benefit and comfort makes it hard to be around people.*
> I feel differently about how I view the world and how much I want to interact with it. And I need to work on that, but I think the impact of this will linger.



I'm an introvert to begin with so I naturally don't want to be around y'all for any more time than absolutely necessary  but it didn't feel like life or death.

Maybe its my age but I no longer have any illusions about how ruthless most people are. Between the loss of 95% of any trust in the police (my dad was a retired Philly cop so I grew up feeling relatively safe around them - especially since my car had his FOP - fraternal order of police tags on it  and even after his death my mom's car still has his FOP tags), and a feeling the government (republicans primarily) couldn't care less about black people and blatantly, proudly show it now makes me really miss those naive days.

More and more I want to leave the U.S. (retire in 2020 and travel was the original plan, but 2020 had different ideas) but given the state of affairs where would I go? And I know I have a modicum of privilege compared to a huge percentage of the rest of the world so I try to be grateful for what I've been given, but sometimes I really feel defeated overall.


----------



## Ganjababy

snoop said:


> You are lucky that you got vaccinated.  The rollout is so terrible (here in Ontario -- Golden Horseshoe) I don't know why they're even bothering.  One pharmacist friend and his colleagues qualified for early vacs.  They got their first dose.   Their second dose has been postponed indefinitely.
> 
> Another person I know is high risk with a terminal illness.  She has been sent notification that she can sign up to be notified of when she can sign up for the vaccine list.
> 
> Less than a week after they made teachers high priority, they shut the schools down.
> 
> I've heard the rumours that it lasts for around 6 months as well.  At this rate our province will be on permanent lockdown.


I only got one dose too. Only because I am a nurse. I cannot believe they closed the schools. i don’t know how parents are coping.


----------



## snoop

Ganjababy said:


> I only got one dose too. Only because I am a nurse. I cannot believe they closed the schools. i don’t know how parents are coping.



I hope that they keep your schedule and that you get your full dose on time.  I have a nurse acquaintance who managed to get fully vaccinated before they really started to stretch the timelines out.  You guys really should be prioritized.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I had a temp start working today.  I spoke with her yesterday to give directions and let her know that the company complies with all state issued covid guidelines and let her know that she couldn't enter the building without a mask on.   She came in this morning with a mask on and I showed her to her cubicle and told her to get situated and I'd come back to show her around.   I get a call 2 minutes later that the temp is out there with no mask on.  Apparently, she's been unemployed for most of the pandemic and didn't know that she needed to wear a mask all day except for eating and drinking breaks.  Her first hour  was spent with preventing Covid in the office training but the gag is after it was done she told me she knew all that yet the first thing she did was take her mask off when people were walking through her space with masks on.  What is that? I also gave her a disposable mask since the cloth one she wore kept slipping down her nose.  We will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## snoop

One side effect of the COVID-19 vaccine could be a heavier period​ 
Katharine Lee got her COVID-19 vaccination early on in the United States’ rollout. So did a friend of hers — they got their shots on the same day. They compared notes, curious to see what the side effects would be. Lee, a research fellow in the Division of Public Health Sciences at Washington University in St. Louis, says that they both had one surprising symptom: they both started their period soon after they took the vaccine.

“It wasn’t a symptom that was on the list,” she says. “I expected that my arm would be sore, or that I might have a fever or a headache, but this just wasn’t on the list.”

Lee reached out to Kate Clancy, who studies the menstrual cycle at the University of Illinois, to share the observation. When Clancy got her vaccination, she also had an unusual period. So she posted on Twitter asking if other people did, too — and watched dozens of responses roll in.

“It made us want to capture those experiences,” Lee says. So this week, the pair launched a formal study to collect data about the relationship between the COVID-19 vaccines and the menstrual cycle. It’s not a side effect that clinical trials checked for, and it’s not included on the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s vaccine health check-in.


Full article here


----------



## Ganjababy

This lady who has a prolapsed uterus was told her whole uterus would have to fall out before they will operate because of Covid. I shuddered. Poor woman. https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...ick-sherrie-hudson-woodstock-uterus-1.5983688


I know someone who as a trach and her throat needs stretching and they keep cancelling her appointment (over a year now) and now she can barely swallow her food. I feel so bad for so many people in these dire situations.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months​Published Thu, Apr 15 2021 1:23 PM EDT
Updated Thu, Apr 15 2021 3:13 PM EDT





President Joe Biden listens to Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla speak at the Pfizer Kalamazoo Manufacturing Site February 19, 2021, in Portage, Michigan.

Brendan Smialowski | AFP | Getty Images

Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a booster dose of a Covid-19vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated. His comments were made public Thursday but were taped April 1.
Bourla said it's possible people will need to get vaccinated against the coronavirus annually.
"A likely scenario is that there will be likely a need for a third dose, somewhere between six and 12 months and then from there, there will be an annual revaccination, but all of that needs to be confirmed. And again, the variants will play a key role," he told CNBC's Bertha Coombs during an event with CVS Health.
"It is extremely important to suppress the pool of people that can be susceptible to the virus," Bourla said.
The comment comes after Johnson & Johnson CEO Alex Gorsky told CNBC in February that people may need to get vaccinated against Covid-19 annually, just like seasonal flu shots.
Researchers still don't know how long protection against the virus lasts once someone has been fully vaccinated.
Pfizer said earlier this month that its Covid-19 vaccine was more than 91% effective at protecting against the coronavirus and more than 95% effective against severe disease up to six months after the second dose. Moderna's vaccine, which uses technology similar to Pfizer's, was also shown to be highly effective at six months.
Pfizer's data was based on more than 12,000 vaccinated participants. However, researchers say more data is still needed to determine whether protection lasts after six months.




Earlier Thursday, the Biden administration's Covid response chief science officer, David Kessler, said Americans should expect to receive booster shots to protect against coronavirus variants.
Kessler told U.S. lawmakers that currently authorized vaccines are highly protective but noted new variants could "challenge" the effectiveness of the shots.
"We don't know everything at this moment," he told the House Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis.
"We are studying the durability of the antibody response," he said. "It seems strong but there is some waning of that and no doubt the variants challenge ... they make these vaccines work harder. So I think for planning purposes, planning purposes only, I think we should expect that we may have to boost."
In February, Pfizer and BioNTech said they were testing a third dose of their Covid-19 vaccine to better understand the immune response against new variants of the virus.
Late last month, the National Institutes of Health started testing a new Covid vaccine from Moderna in addition to the one it already has, designed to protect against a problematic variant first found in South Africa.
Moderna CEO Stephane Bancel told CNBC on Wednesday that the company hopes to have a booster shot for its two-dose vaccine available in the fall.









						Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months
					

Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a third dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

JNJ's stock price has barely moved on this news.


----------



## Rastafarai

TrulyBlessed said:


> Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months​Published Thu, Apr 15 2021 1:23 PM EDT
> Updated Thu, Apr 15 2021 3:13 PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden listens to Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla speak at the Pfizer Kalamazoo Manufacturing Site February 19, 2021, in Portage, Michigan.
> 
> Brendan Smialowski | AFP | Getty Images
> 
> Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a booster dose of a Covid-19vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated. His comments were made public Thursday but were taped April 1.
> Bourla said it's possible people will need to get vaccinated against the coronavirus annually.
> "A likely scenario is that there will be likely a need for a third dose, somewhere between six and 12 months and then from there, there will be an annual revaccination, but all of that needs to be confirmed. And again, the variants will play a key role," he told CNBC's Bertha Coombs during an event with CVS Health.
> "It is extremely important to suppress the pool of people that can be susceptible to the virus," Bourla said.
> The comment comes after Johnson & Johnson CEO Alex Gorsky told CNBC in February that people may need to get vaccinated against Covid-19 annually, just like seasonal flu shots.
> Researchers still don't know how long protection against the virus lasts once someone has been fully vaccinated.
> Pfizer said earlier this month that its Covid-19 vaccine was more than 91% effective at protecting against the coronavirus and more than 95% effective against severe disease up to six months after the second dose. Moderna's vaccine, which uses technology similar to Pfizer's, was also shown to be highly effective at six months.
> Pfizer's data was based on more than 12,000 vaccinated participants. However, researchers say more data is still needed to determine whether protection lasts after six months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier Thursday, the Biden administration's Covid response chief science officer, David Kessler, said Americans should expect to receive booster shots to protect against coronavirus variants.
> Kessler told U.S. lawmakers that currently authorized vaccines are highly protective but noted new variants could "challenge" the effectiveness of the shots.
> "We don't know everything at this moment," he told the House Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis.
> "We are studying the durability of the antibody response," he said. "It seems strong but there is some waning of that and no doubt the variants challenge ... they make these vaccines work harder. So I think for planning purposes, planning purposes only, I think we should expect that we may have to boost."
> In February, Pfizer and BioNTech said they were testing a third dose of their Covid-19 vaccine to better understand the immune response against new variants of the virus.
> Late last month, the National Institutes of Health started testing a new Covid vaccine from Moderna in addition to the one it already has, designed to protect against a problematic variant first found in South Africa.
> Moderna CEO Stephane Bancel told CNBC on Wednesday that the company hopes to have a booster shot for its two-dose vaccine available in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months
> 
> 
> Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a third dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com



   

So now its 3 shots needed if taking Pfizer. Next it will be 5. After that, they will need two fingers and two toes. I'm telling ya'll - we are the guinea pigs.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Rastafarai said:


> So now its 3 shots needed if taking Pfizer. Next it will be 5. After that, they will need two fingers and two toes. I'm telling ya'll - we are the guinea pigs.


The adults in the room told us what to do a year ago to avoid the high infection and mutation rate.  But wearing a mask and staying out of each other’s faces was too much like right, so here we are with a vaccine that now needs to fight the original virus and all subsequent mutations.   

I’ve spent the last couple of days asking people if armed with the knowledge they have today, would they have done things differently even if it saved peoples lives and the overwhelming answer is no.  

As a collective, we reap what we sow.  It took a year to usher in creating a guinea pig situation all over the world.


----------



## Rastafarai

Crackers Phinn said:


> The adults in the room told us what to do a year ago to avoid the high infection and mutation rate.  But wearing a mask and staying out of each other’s faces was too much like right, so here we are with a vaccine that now needs to fight the original virus and all subsequent mutations.
> 
> I’ve spent the last couple of days asking people if armed with the knowledge they have today, would they have done things differently even if it saved peoples lives and the overwhelming answer is no.
> 
> As a collective, we reap what we sow.  It took a year to usher in creating a guinea pig situation all over the world.



 Now they're saying it will likely be a yearly requirement, similar to the flu shot. The "adults" in the room can't seem to make up their minds.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Rastafarai said:


> Now they're saying it will likely be a yearly requirement, similar to the flu shot. The "adults" in the room can't seem to make up their minds.


I don't know what part of they told us what to do a year ago to avoid the situation we are in today isn't clicking.  This comes down to a basic math problem:

Mask compliance + social distancing + shutdowns = little to no need for shots

Masks optional + running to breathe on each other + optional shutdowns = need all the shots

The children in the room keep doing what they want and wondering why the hole they refuse to stop digging keeps getting wider and deeper.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I am truly humbled because I have spent a lifetime of prepping for America to act a fool which resulted in 3 passports and enough money to pick up and go and literally, the whole world has gone bust.   What's the song say? No where to run to.  No where to hide. 


Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run - YouTube


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know what part of they told us what to do a year ago to avoid the situation we are in today isn't clicking.  This comes down to a basic math problem:
> 
> Mask compliance + social distancing + shutdowns = little to no need for shots
> 
> Masks optional + running to breathe on each other + optional shutdowns = need all the shots
> 
> The children in the room keep doing what they want and wondering why the hole they refuse to stop digging keeps getting wider and deeper.



And people still aren't paying attention. You can't tell me there's not an overlap of people who are screaming about not taking the vaccine (and telling others not too) and people who are kicking it like there's not a highly contagious airborne virus going around. Folks may think their immune systems are made of vibranium but what about the person next to you, and the people they go see after you, and their coworkers because they can't work from home.

But they also waiting on herd immunity. Make it make sense.


----------



## snoop

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am truly humbled because I have spent a lifetime of prepping for America to act a fool which resulted in 3 passports and enough money to pick up and go and literally, the whole world has gone bust.   What's the song say? No where to run to.  No where to hide.
> 
> View attachment 471461
> Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run - YouTube



Even though it's showing up as red on the map, you might be alright out in Nunavut._ _


----------



## Lylddlebit

oneastrocurlie said:


> And people still aren't paying attention. You can't tell me there's not an overlap of people who are screaming about not taking the vaccine (and telling others not too) and people who are kicking it like there's not a highly contagious airborne virus going around. Folks may think their immune systems are made of vibranium but what about the person next to you, and the people they go see after you, and their coworkers because they can't work from home.
> 
> But they also waiting on herd immunity. Make it make sense.


There will always be an overlap of irresponsible people doing irresponsible things but I would not stretch that to automatically place  those who challenge the common consensus in that category.   The actual issue is evident when a person doesn't want to be inconvenienced to literally save their life no matter their opinion or vaccination status.  To me that can be applied to not staying home when it would be easy to,  taking the vaccine in an attempt to stop treating a pandemic like a pandemic or generally not taking the appropriate precautions to offset their risks level to others.   This is a passionate topic and I value the different opinions but I know there is a spectrum in each grouping.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am truly humbled because I have spent a lifetime of prepping for America to act a fool which resulted in 3 passports and enough money to pick up and go and literally, the whole world has gone bust.   What's the song say? No where to run to.  No where to hide.
> 
> View attachment 471461
> Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run - YouTube


Siberia?  Greenland?  Antarctica?  They are looking mighty safe right now.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Lylddlebit said:


> There will always be an overlap of irresponsible people doing irresponsible things but I would not stretch that to automatically place  those who challenge the common consensus in that category.   The actual issue is evident when a person doesn't want to be inconvenienced to literally save their life no matter their opinion or vaccination status.  To me that can be applied to not staying home when it would be easy to,  taking the vaccine in an attempt to stop treating a pandemic like a pandemic or generally not taking the appropriate precautions to offset their risks level to others.   This is a passionate topic and I value the different opinions but I know there is a spectrum in each grouping.



Right. That's why I said overlap and not everyone. I'm willing to bet there's plenty of people not taking the covid vaccine and telling other people not to who are taking proper precautions.

I'm sure there's people taking shot one and not getting shot two and people getting shot one acting like they got shot two.

At any rate, we do all want the same thing (maybe? I'm questioning that at this point) and that's to get back to "normal". So every time some news comes out and going "see I told you" (which actually isn't a revelation - the FDA docs mentioned blood clot possibility in Feb for example) gets us much of nothing and definitely not closer to wherever normal is now going to be.

And I never see people talk about alternatives. Like we're we supposed to just ride this out until....??


----------



## Rastafarai

We are never returning to “normal”. COVID brought in a new era of how business operates and how we work and live.

My office is given us the option to return and if so, only on a 3-day schedule. My friend who works at Facebook HQ told me her office is closed indefinitely. She moved cross country for the gig and now is considering working from Las Vegas to avoid the Silicon Valley rent.

Not to mention the landlords at major cities are taking a hit with companies packing up or scaling back on leased office space. Employees are also enjoying the facetime to see their family, or workout and get more fit and healthy.

COVID allowed me to focus on my health more and helped me lose a good 30 pounds to date.

In conclusion, COVID forced us to evolve on realizing that work-life balance matters and working 5+ days a week in an office isn’t a necessity for the majority of jobs. It will never return to what was.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Rastafarai said:


> We are never returning to “normal”. COVID brought in a new era of how business operates and how we work and live.
> 
> My office is given us the option to return and if so, only on a 3-day schedule. My friend who works at Facebook HQ told me her office is closed indefinitely. She moved cross country for the gig and now is considering working from Las Vegas to avoid the Silicon Valley rent.
> 
> Not to mention the landlords at major cities are taking a hit with companies packing up or scaling back on leased office space. Employees are also enjoying the facetime to see their family, or workout and get more fit and healthy.
> 
> COVID allowed me to focus on my health more and helped me lose a good 30 pounds to date.
> 
> In conclusion, COVID forced us to evolve on realizing that work-life balance matters and working 5+ days a week in an office isn’t a necessity for the majority of jobs. It will never return to what was.



Unfortunately, that doesn't apply to all of us. I'd even say most of us. My job is trying to get us back to the office full time over the summer. I wouldn't say my social circle is huge but out of family and 2 friend groups, I only know of 1-2 people who aren't returning to the office full time and career fields vary greatly in my circle. My parents work in a school so that's definitely not happening for them.

I wish I could stay home from work. I don't need to see another office space again. I'm convinced they want us back in the office because they don't want this new-ish building to sit empty. Jamie Dimon (JPMC CEO) recently talked about employees returning to the office and while some people will get fully remote or hybrid privileges, most won't. Why? Because company culture thrives on people meeting and working face to face they say. The owners of my job said the same.

Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://reports.jpmorganchase.com/investor-relations/2020/ar-ceo-letters.htm

I pulled a couple of quotes from the article. I thought his list of weaknesses was interesting and a sign that most companies probably aren't about that fully work from home life.



> The COVID-19 pandemic changed the way we work in many ways, but, for the most part, it only accelerated ongoing trends. And while working from home will become more permanent in American business, it needs to work for both the company and its clients. I believe our firm’s on-site versus remote work will sort out something like this:
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, we envision a model that will find many employees working in a location full time. That would include nearly all of the employees in our retail bank branches, as well as jobs in check processing, vaults, lockbox, sales and trading, critical operations functions and facilities, amenities, security, medical staff and many others.
> Some employees will be working under a hybrid model (e.g., some days per week in a location and the other days at home).
> And a small percentage of employees, maybe 10%, will possibly be working full time from home for very specific roles.





> The virtual world also presented some serious weaknesses. For example:
> 
> 
> Performing jobs remotely is more successful when people know one another and already have a large body of existing work to do. It does not work as well when people don’t know one another.
> Most professionals learn their job through an apprenticeship model, which is almost impossible to replicate in the Zoom world. Over time, this drawback could dramatically undermine the character and culture you want to promote in your company.
> A heavy reliance on Zoom meetings actually slows down decision making because there is little immediate follow-up.
> And remote work virtually eliminates spontaneous learning and creativity because you don’t run into people at the coffee machine, talk with clients in unplanned scenarios, or travel to meet with customers and employees for feedback on your products and services.



I don't think we really know what COVID has really taught us as a whole just yet.

ETA: I take that back. We've learned people don't like wearing masks.


----------



## yamilee21

oneastrocurlie said:


> ... You can't tell me there's not an overlap of people who are screaming about not taking the vaccine (and telling others not too) and people who are kicking it like there's not a highly contagious airborne virus going around. ...



I keep thinking about this point. I’m a longtime homeschooling parent (not pandemic remote schooling). For years I have organized a class at a local museum, and with precautions in place, I set it up for this year as well. But I had such a hard time filling the class, because the parents clamoring for in-person homeschool activities for their kids are the same ones who refuse to wear masks, socially distance and adhere to the safety precautions, let alone get vaccinated. The parents who take precautions don’t want to do anything in-person, because they don’t want to encounter the Covid denier crowd.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Rastafarai said:


> Now they're saying it will likely be a yearly requirement, similar to the flu shot. The "adults" in the room can't seem to make up their minds.



I don't see how it wasn't ever going to be a yearly requirement. It was months ago that it was reported that antibodies seem to last less than a year. And yup, the boosters are needed to protect against all of these variants popping up.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

As others have alluded to, at this point I don't think "normal" as we knew it before will exist. The new normal will be covid as an ever-present likelihood. The vaccination is supposed to be effective at preventing hospitalization and/or death, but at this time, there still will be people getting sick from covid. They just won't overwhelm ICUs and funeral homes as it has been thus far. That's our "best case" scenario as of now. 

I am super curious of how "moderate" covid may be if you get it in the future, especially with antibodies in your system.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't see how it wasn't ever going to be a yearly requirement. It was months ago that it was reported that antibodies seem to last less than a year. And yup, the boosters are needed to protect against all of these variants popping up.


People should definitely know better but there are legitimate reasons why views on covid are so different and why you really can’t leave it up to people to do what’s right. The gaslighting former President is responsible for people thinking it would go away and things would get back to normal and that it would happen quickly. Even when it was clear this was wrong he’d already emboldened Republican leadership who then refused to enact safety measures or challenged democratic leadership who did. Had there been a national mandate on mask wearing and money for people and businesses who couldn’t work from home we’d potentially be back to normal (old normal for the most part) by now.

A vaccine was always going to be part of the long term strategy but so many lives could’ve been saved in the meantime and covid fatigue would’ve been over after a few months instead of dragging on a year later where people are concerned more about spring break and their kids playing sports than their neighborhood hospital being at capacity and unable to treat them or little Johnny for covid or anything else.


----------



## Lylddlebit

@oneastrocurlie

Please don't quote I will delete some personal stuff later but I wanted to answer you on my experiences with alternatives.

You just live with the consequences of your decisions because you are going to be stuck with the decisions you make and the access to impact you that is allowed. There are a lot of alternatives. The alternatives just depend on the life you have lived(and continue living to build up your options), the resources you have and the decisions you make. Here are some of mine. I have been socially distant since 3/13/2020.


I worked from home before the pandemic. That was a shift I made as a mother before the pandemic hit. I had no idea how useful it would be in the years to follow.
When the pandemic hit my husband was still going to work every day. In the last weeks of march 2020 when I made the decision to be socially distant, I sat my husband down and asked him to quit his job. Reminded him about how we overcame his accident when he couldn't work and said it was more important now than then for just to be focused on our well being(he had just gotten back on track from physical therapy). He didn't really want to quit his job.  He had just gotten back into the swing of things after a moderate injury but he trusted my judgment, listened to me and quit his job  per my request(and his determination to protect our family).  In a few months he secured a virtual job that he now enjoys more than the one he liked and quit. What we experienced with the accident  in 2018 was plenty of evidence that we could make things work with what we have in hard times or drastic changes where we said "No, household first".  Him being out of his groove  was plenty of evidence that he could make things work as a man even without physically going to work.  Him getting a job right after his physical therapy made it easy for him to get a job in a pandemic where he could be  virtual.  It's amazing  how tests before the trial prove their value when the real challenge comes to prove the test made you ready before the trial.
My family used to gather like the move "Soul Food "for Sunday dinner once a month. Now we have Zoom meetings once a month to replace our gathering. At the beginning of the pandemic  we would visit family they would put out their lawn chairs and we would stay in the car or vice versa.  Keeping social distance the entire time with our preventative measures.
On the funerals I have missed I have contributed to the cost of the tribute in lieu of my presence. You don't have to pay for the whole thing if you don't have it but people will appreciate  what you can do when they don't got it.  Stuff like paying for a casket or the outfit the loved one is buried in or the tombstone or the burial can lift a huge burden. Also before this mess happened I was always the relative with my camera making memories and capturing moments.   There have been instances where I just opened up my photo albums and that was every photo needed for the slideshows they like to play at homegoing ceremonies.  There have been instances that I have a recent photo for the front of the obituary instead of the family having to use a 20 year old photo because that was the only portrait they could find.   It doesn't cost a lot of money to give what you already have.
I send really nice gifts for special moments I miss right now.
I lean on my husband and the Lord for emotional support.
My husband and I hold each other accountable when we start trippin to get back on track.
Me and my husband play, clown, and have fun each day. We focus on the fun in our home not what we are missing outside it.
I work full time but I also have a full schedule set up for my littler one(I worked in a daycare when I was a teenager and had some Americorp history as a young adult.) It turns out  I am efficient at developing curriculum now.
I had a green thumb as a kid(the magnet program had a bunch of botany clubs and my grandad was a superintendent of agriculture).   I dipped back into that and we are a half step from being considered homesteaders. Last year I taught DH how to manually till and turnover the ground make furrows and plant new things. He also put up 2 new greenhouses in the backyard for us and installed fencing around our open area garden.
I normally love shopping for clothes but since I am not going to department stores right now and online isn't the full experience. I upgraded my Janome to a Juki and have upped my game on sewing making stuff. My Janome is a true workhorse and great to make sure I stay sharp on the old school basics that help you make any sewing machine work  but my Juki has  more bells and whistles without relinquishing workhorse power for better output.  Hopefully this year my pattern making will in line with the best.
I learned how to scale and deep clean my teeth at home last year.
There really are plenty of alternatives but every one needs to be genuine with themselves particularly in the area on how what they say what they want matches how they are living. My priority is handling my business and taking care of my household. Therefore my actions do not undermine those areas. My "new normal"  just builds on what I've got and what I know.  Although everyone doesn't have the same starting point they can still build on what they do have and what they do know. I enjoyed pre 2020 for what it was.  Now that that ship has sailed I look at where I landed and realize there is still plenty work with.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I was meaning an alternative to handling the global pandemic on a global scale since the covid vaccine is thought to be a lot of things but a good idea.

I get giving it the side eye but it's frustrating to see misinformation, half truths, cherry picked information and then see people spreading it. That's all.

People don't get it? Alright. Consequences for decisions. We already got people boycotting private businesses for asking for vax proof or a negative covid test to get in. I don't get the outrage but I got my vaccine so I won't have them problems.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Anywho. Less of my opinion and more interesting data.


----------



## Rastafarai

oneastrocurlie said:


> Jamie Dimon (JPMC CEO) recently talked about employees returning to the office and while some people will get fully remote or hybrid privileges, most won't. Why? Because company culture thrives on people meeting and working face to face they say. The owners of my job said the same.



Interestingly enough, I also work at a Wall Street bank and the executive team have taken a different approach. Sure, this will not necessarily apply to bankers, traders and relationship management teams which are heavily client-facing professions, however, many banks in the industry, including Goldman Sachs, are considering less facetime in the office.

And may I add that JPM's culture isn't quite the standard especially given its reputation in overworking their employees to the point of suicide. Its "company culture" is not what employers are quick to try and exemplify.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Rastafarai said:


> Interestingly enough, I also work at a Wall Street bank and the executive team have taken a different approach. Sure, this will not necessarily apply to bankers, traders and relationship management teams which are heavily client-facing professions, however, many banks in the industry, including Goldman Sachs, are considering less facetime in the office.
> 
> And may I add that JPM's culture isn't quite the standard especially given its reputation in overworking their employees to the point of suicide. Its "company culture" is not what employers are quick to try and exemplify.



I'm familiar with JPMC having worked there and having family that still does and current coworkers that used to.

I mentioned them because my job is family owned and isn't cracking the Fortune 80000 but it was interesting my job's founders used that same reasoning about company culture and why they are, at the moment, moving to transition us back into the office. CEO minds think alike perhaps? 

Idk how wide spread the work from home/less human face to face contact life is going to be. A lot of industries can't survive off that. It definitely sounds good though. I'm glad people are getting the flexibility. 

Some people's new normal just might be extra hand sanitizer stations and less people allowed in the break room at once at work. 

It's funny how many times I hear "cause of covid" and it's a complaint, not a praise for some improvement.


----------



## awhyley

Dang @Lylddlebit, you've been super productive during the pandemic.  Just how did you learn to scale and deep clean your teeth though?


----------



## Lylddlebit

awhyley said:


> Dang @Lylddlebit, you've been super productive during the pandemic.  Just how did you learn to scale and deep clean your teeth though?


My dental hygienist actually taught me over the years.  She is passionate about her trade and I am inquisitive.  She has walked me though how she scales my teeth while cleaning them more time's than I can count.  She has talked to me about how she scales her own in the mirror at home instead of getting cleanings herself.  In hindsight she was teaching me, I just wasn't using it yet.  I like talking to people about stuff they are passionate and learn a lot during everyday experiences  from people.  Once, the pandemic hit and my dental check up came around I wasn't(still am not) comfortable going to the dentist but I didn't want my dental routine to fall off either.  So I  remembered that she scales her own teeth and ordered a manual set of dental scalers that matched what I knew was used at the dental office along with an ultrasonic one and gave scaling my own teeth a go.   I don't actually need the ultrasonic one,   manually deep cleaning my teeth works fine, and I have only gotten my teeth ultrasonically scaled once after going years without a dental visit  (my sister teases me in saying I probably got a defibrillator in one of my closets just in case someone has a heart attack because she knows I will pull out a random skill or tool in a minute lol).   It's not hard to learn though especially in front of a mirror and with youtube. I plan to do my own cleanings until things stabilize with covid. Everything was taken care of visit December 2019(normally I only get cleanings but a few cavities surfaced on filings I had since I was a teenager after I had my little one so December 2019 is when I got those fillings replaced after weaning and I expected my hormone levels to be more like normal) so I am just letting things run their course before I resume normal cleanings. I am only using this like a bridge until things are more stable. After a year I don't see any signs of tarter build up even behind my teeth and I will want to get x rays soon but this is a good band-aid for now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Man accidentally gets one Moderna and one Pfizer COVID vaccine​By Hannah Frishberg
A mix-up led this man to get a vaccine combo pack. 

While getting his second COVID-19 vaccine dose on Tuesday, a New Hampshire man accidentally received the Pfizer jab, despite his first dose having been from Moderna. Despite the unfortunate mishap, officials say he’ll be just fine, with no further shots needed for now.

“He said, ‘You ready for a poke?’ I said, ‘Sure,’ and he poked me,” New Hampshire resident Craig Richards told Manchester’s WMUR News 9 of the experience returning for his second vaccine dose this week at the same location where he’d gotten his first. “As soon as he poked me, he looked down at my card, and I think he realized he just gave me the Pfizer.”

Richards then pointed out the error.

“I looked at him and said, ‘You did not just give me the wrong shot.’ And he bolted!” Richards said. While the man may have panicked in response to realizing his mistake, Richards believes he also may have just been reacting to getting the stink eye.

“I don’t know if I had a real angry face on,” he said. 

Shortly thereafter, the man’s supervisor approached Richards to discuss what had happened and to reassure him that, despite the error, all would be well. 

“ ‘You’re going to be fine. The good news is, you are fully vaccinated,’ ” Richards said the supervisor told him. Still, he remained upset and concerned. 

“I’m just, like, ‘This isn’t happening,’ ” he said of his response. 

While medical experts reached by News 9 declined to comment on the situation due to the lack of data regarding mixing vaccine brands, New Hampshire’s Department of Health and Human Services released a statement late Wednesday offering further reassurance. Mixing brands, while possibly not ideal or as effective as receiving two shots from either Moderna or Pfizer, is a safe alternative in an emergency situation, the department explained.

While not recommended, authorities say receiving one dose of each COVID-19 vaccine brand is safe. AP
“A mixed series is safe, as (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) guidance recommends mixing the series if the brand from the first dose is not available at the second dose,” their statement said. “While there have not been any clinical studies on whether a mixed series is as effective as a complete series, it will still provide enough protection that a third dose is not necessary or recommended.”

CDC guidelines, available at the organization’s site, note: “The safety and efficacy of a mixed-product series have not been evaluated. Both doses of the series should be completed with the same product.” However, the CDC further instructs, “If two doses of different mRNA COVID-19 vaccine products are administered in these situations (or inadvertently), no additional doses of either product are recommended at this time.” 

Richards says the ordeal has left him anxious for more information, even though he feels physically fine. 

“With everything going on with Johnson & Johnson being pulled, you go home and you’re uneasy about the whole thing,” he said. “They screwed up. Something is wrong over there.”









						Man accidentally gets one Moderna and one Pfizer COVID vaccine
					

A mix-up led this man to get mixed doses.




					nypost.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


> Man accidentally gets one Moderna and one Pfizer COVID vaccine​By Hannah Frishberg
> A mix-up led this man to get a vaccine combo pack.
> 
> While getting his second COVID-19 vaccine dose on Tuesday, a New Hampshire man accidentally received the Pfizer jab, despite his first dose having been from Moderna. Despite the unfortunate mishap, officials say he’ll be just fine, with no further shots needed for now.
> 
> “He said, ‘You ready for a poke?’ I said, ‘Sure,’ and he poked me,” New Hampshire resident Craig Richards told Manchester’s WMUR News 9 of the experience returning for his second vaccine dose this week at the same location where he’d gotten his first. “As soon as he poked me, he looked down at my card, and I think he realized he just gave me the Pfizer.”
> 
> Richards then pointed out the error.
> 
> “I looked at him and said, ‘You did not just give me the wrong shot.’ And he bolted!” Richards said. While the man may have panicked in response to realizing his mistake, Richards believes he also may have just been reacting to getting the stink eye.
> 
> “I don’t know if I had a real angry face on,” he said.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, the man’s supervisor approached Richards to discuss what had happened and to reassure him that, despite the error, all would be well.
> 
> “ ‘You’re going to be fine. The good news is, you are fully vaccinated,’ ” Richards said the supervisor told him. Still, he remained upset and concerned.
> 
> “I’m just, like, ‘This isn’t happening,’ ” he said of his response.
> 
> While medical experts reached by News 9 declined to comment on the situation due to the lack of data regarding mixing vaccine brands, New Hampshire’s Department of Health and Human Services released a statement late Wednesday offering further reassurance. Mixing brands, while possibly not ideal or as effective as receiving two shots from either Moderna or Pfizer, is a safe alternative in an emergency situation, the department explained.
> 
> While not recommended, authorities say receiving one dose of each COVID-19 vaccine brand is safe. AP
> “A mixed series is safe, as (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) guidance recommends mixing the series if the brand from the first dose is not available at the second dose,” their statement said. “While there have not been any clinical studies on whether a mixed series is as effective as a complete series, it will still provide enough protection that a third dose is not necessary or recommended.”
> 
> CDC guidelines, available at the organization’s site, note: “The safety and efficacy of a mixed-product series have not been evaluated. Both doses of the series should be completed with the same product.” However, the CDC further instructs, “If two doses of different mRNA COVID-19 vaccine products are administered in these situations (or inadvertently), no additional doses of either product are recommended at this time.”
> 
> Richards says the ordeal has left him anxious for more information, even though he feels physically fine.
> 
> “With everything going on with Johnson & Johnson being pulled, you go home and you’re uneasy about the whole thing,” he said. “They screwed up. Something is wrong over there.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man accidentally gets one Moderna and one Pfizer COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> A mix-up led this man to get mixed doses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


This was my worry about getting the shot at CVS cuz I would never have gotten a flu shot there.  I was glad that they were only giving one type of vaccine at the location.     @ the dude running away when he realized what he'd done.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Crackers Phinn said:


> This was my worry about getting the shot at CVS cuz I would never have gotten a flu shot there.  I was glad that they were only giving one type of vaccine at the location.     @ the dude running away when he realized what he'd done.


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


> Man accidentally gets one Moderna and one Pfizer COVID vaccine​By Hannah Frishberg
> A mix-up led this man to get a vaccine combo pack.
> 
> While getting his second COVID-19 vaccine dose on Tuesday, a New Hampshire man accidentally received the Pfizer jab, despite his first dose having been from Moderna. Despite the unfortunate mishap, officials say he’ll be just fine, with no further shots needed for now.
> 
> “He said, ‘You ready for a poke?’ I said, ‘Sure,’ and he poked me,” New Hampshire resident Craig Richards told Manchester’s WMUR News 9 of the experience returning for his second vaccine dose this week at the same location where he’d gotten his first. “As soon as he poked me, he looked down at my card, and I think he realized he just gave me the Pfizer.”
> 
> Richards then pointed out the error.
> 
> “I looked at him and said, ‘You did not just give me the wrong shot.’ And he bolted!” Richards said. While the man may have panicked in response to realizing his mistake, Richards believes he also may have just been reacting to getting the stink eye.
> 
> “I don’t know if I had a real angry face on,” he said.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, the man’s supervisor approached Richards to discuss what had happened and to reassure him that, despite the error, all would be well.
> 
> “ ‘You’re going to be fine. The good news is, you are fully vaccinated,’ ” Richards said the supervisor told him. Still, he remained upset and concerned.
> 
> “I’m just, like, ‘This isn’t happening,’ ” he said of his response.
> 
> While medical experts reached by News 9 declined to comment on the situation due to the lack of data regarding mixing vaccine brands, New Hampshire’s Department of Health and Human Services released a statement late Wednesday offering further reassurance. Mixing brands, while possibly not ideal or as effective as receiving two shots from either Moderna or Pfizer, is a safe alternative in an emergency situation, the department explained.
> 
> While not recommended, authorities say receiving one dose of each COVID-19 vaccine brand is safe. AP
> “A mixed series is safe, as (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) guidance recommends mixing the series if the brand from the first dose is not available at the second dose,” their statement said. “While there have not been any clinical studies on whether a mixed series is as effective as a complete series, it will still provide enough protection that a third dose is not necessary or recommended.”
> 
> CDC guidelines, available at the organization’s site, note: “The safety and efficacy of a mixed-product series have not been evaluated. Both doses of the series should be completed with the same product.” However, the CDC further instructs, “If two doses of different mRNA COVID-19 vaccine products are administered in these situations (or inadvertently), no additional doses of either product are recommended at this time.”
> 
> Richards says the ordeal has left him anxious for more information, even though he feels physically fine.
> 
> “With everything going on with Johnson & Johnson being pulled, you go home and you’re uneasy about the whole thing,” he said. “They screwed up. Something is wrong over there.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man accidentally gets one Moderna and one Pfizer COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> A mix-up led this man to get mixed doses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



It was only a matter of time for this type of thing to start happening.  
(He'll be a good test study though.  They should monitor him.)


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Here I am again one day after Pfizer dose 2. Everything hurts.


----------



## Peppermynt

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here I am again one day after Pfizer dose 2. Everything hurts.
> 
> View attachment 471591


Hope you feel better soon! My 2nd Moderna dose is this Saturday so I'm planning just in case ...


----------



## SoniT

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here I am again one day after Pfizer dose 2. Everything hurts.
> 
> View attachment 471591


I hope you feel better. I felt the same way the day after my 2nd Moderna dose. After resting, I felt better the following day.


----------



## OhTall1

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here I am again one day after Pfizer dose 2. Everything hurts.
> 
> View attachment 471591


I had minor fatigue - far less than what I experienced after the first shot -  and two days of a sore arm after I got my second shot on Sunday.  Meanwhile, a coworker who just got his yesterday has had headache, fever, stomach ache and back ache over the past 24 hours.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

For the folks on the second shot: Do your instructions say drink 16 oz of water at least one hour before  getting the shot?  
This came up with someone at the office who is getting her shot at CVS and asked me if I had heard anybody talk about water consumption and the shot.   I told her those instructions were what had me drinking water like a fish as soon as I got the email.   Despite my nagging, I don't think the old man drank any more water than normal and he is still kind of wonky from Sunday.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Instructions? I haven't heard of anyone getting instructions. Just reminders.


----------



## Peppermynt

I've heard drinking water (remaining hydrated - no coffee etc.) prior to the 2nd shot is supposed to help. Also heard you should move your arm around to help disperse the shot after receiving it. No idea if that helps but I'll be flapping mine like a bird on Saturday.

Also read this which makes me feel better about the variants - and less concerned about the folks that refuse to get vaccinated and the mutations they may be causing:









						The COVID-19 Vaccine Works Better Against Variants Than You Think
					

The coronavirus shots don't just produce antibodies -- they also create T-cells. Here's what those are, and why they matter.



					www.huffpost.com
				






Spoiler: Article



COVID-19 Variants: Here's How The Vaccines Still Protect You​The coronavirus shots don't just produce antibodies -- they also create T-cells. Here's what those are, and why they matter.

It seems like each day there’s more bad news about coronavirus variants.

There are headlines claiming the variants are becoming deadlier, and stories warning that some variants could escape the vaccines, imprisoning us in a never-ending pandemic. With every step forward — like how millions of Americans are being vaccinated daily — it feels as though the variants send us two steps back.

A growing number of infectious disease experts are now saying the variant narrative has spiraled out of control. Yes, there are several variants circulating, and it’s true that some appear to be more transmissible. Yes, we need to continue wearing masks and protecting ourselves and others until we get closer to herd immunity. But there’s no definite evidence that any of the variants are more virulent, and there is currently no reason to think the variants will render our vaccines completely useless, infectious disease experts say.

Our immune systems are extremely complex, and even if some parts of the immune system don’t respond as robustly to the variants after vaccination, it’s not going to give up on us that easily.

Here’s why:

The COVID vaccines help you produce antibodies ― and they trigger another immune response that also fights the virus.​Much of the research regarding immunity against COVID-19 (which can be achieved either through vaccination or natural infection) has looked at antibodies. These little fighters go after the coronavirus and prevent it from binding to cells in our body and creating an infection. Some lab studies have found that antibodies don’t do as good of a job fighting variants, which has raised fears that the vaccines might not be able to keep us safe.

But antibodies don’t tell the full story. When people say antibody levels dip ― and therefore protection against COVID-19 disappears ― “this is totally wrong,” said Jay Levy, a virologist and professor of medicine at the University of California, San Francisco.

The immune system is very complex, and in addition to antibodies, there’s a whole other aspect, known as the cell-mediated immune response, that’s just as important, if not more. This part helps create something called T-cells, which are crucial to preventing infections. The COVID-19 vaccines don’t just generate antibodies; they also prompt your immune system to produce T-cells.

“T-cells are the main line of defense against the virus,” said Monica Gandhi, an infectious disease specialist with UCSF. T-cells can identify many different parts of the coronavirus (some studies say up to 52 parts) and get rid of any cells that are carrying the virus. The cell-mediated immune response can also help our systems produce new antibodies if need be. Mutations or not, T-cells will still be able to detect the virus and jump into action. “Your immune response is very complex, very robust, and very in-breadth against multiple parts of the virus,” Gandhi said.

So, why aren’t we all talking about how awesome T-cells are? They’re really hard to measure, Gandhi said, whereas measuring antibodies involves a simple blood test. But researchers _have_ looked at the cell-mediated immune response in people who were either vaccinated or had COVID-19, and the findings are exciting.

For one thing, all of the vaccine clinical trials found that participants produced strong T-cell responses after vaccination, according to Gandhi. There’s also evidence that the variants probably aren’t going to have a very meaningful effect on the immunity we get from being fully vaccinated. Two recent studies found the T-cell response was unaffected by variants, and another paper found that while some antibodies diminished against variants, our T-cell response held up just fine.

When it comes to COVID-19, a robust T-cell response is the difference between a mild infection and serious disease, research shows. The cells can’t always prevent an infection, but they may be able to clear it out quickly so you don’t get badly sick. If you get vaccinated, “you don’t need to worry about getting infected — or if you do [get infected], that you will have any serious illness,” Levy said.

How long will these T-cells last?​From the looks of it, even if antibody levels wane over time, T-cells are probably going to keep us protected against variants for a while, especially when it comes to severe disease, according to Gandhi.

The coronavirus would have to change pretty dramatically to totally escape recognition from the cellular immune response and render our vaccines useless. “The cellular immune response seems to be a little more diverse, or a little more inclusive, so it can pick up small, little changes that a variant might have and still handle it,” Levy said. 

The cell-mediated immune response can also have a lengthy memory. Researchers have evaluated the blood of people who had the SARS coronavirus in 2003, and found their T-cell immunity has persisted for up to 17 years. The T-cell response has similarly held up in people who’ve been vaccinated against measles for 34 years and counting.

COVID-19 is a little over a year old, but early evidence suggests our T-cells will last, though it’s unclear exactly how long. Some experts say we may need booster shots eventually, and scientists are already working on those. But given the durability of our cellular immunity, many infectious disease experts think boosters, at least in the near future, will be unnecessary.

Researchers will continue studying how components of the immune system — antibodies, T-cells and everything in between — deal with the coronavirus over time, but we know the immune system is robust and durable when it comes to fighting viruses.
So, if you’re vaccinated, the next time you read a chilling headline about a variant, take a breath and think of the T-cells. “Know that the T-cells work against the variants and you are OK,” Gandhi said.

_Experts are still learning about COVID-19. The information in this story is what was known or available as of publication, but guidance can change as scientists discover more about the virus. Please check the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention for the most updated recommendations._


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Instructions? I haven't heard of anyone getting instructions. Just reminders.


Of course I deleted the email and the link in my text is now expired but there were pre-check in forms to fill out online and then they had a checklist of what to bring (vax card, id,insurance) and it said drink 16 oz of water 1 hour before checking in.  The text is dated one week before my appointment.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Peppermynt said:


> Hope you feel better soon! My 2nd Moderna dose is this Saturday so I'm planning just in case ...






SoniT said:


> I hope you feel better. I felt the same way the day after my 2nd Moderna dose. After resting, I felt better the following day.



Thanks ladies! Sleep, Tylenol, soup, Gatorade, and water are definitely helping. My fever got up to 102 but finally broke. It’s definitely a great idea to plan and pick up recovery items in advance. I went to the grocery store after my shot since I knew things may get ugly. Fingers crossed that we won’t need a 3rd dose. I have had just about enough of this lol.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

@Crackers Phinn I didn’t receive any preparation instructions either. I definitely would’ve drank more water before my shots if I knew it would help.  Right before the first shot I had a grande pink drink from Starbucks so I’ve been doing it all wrong lol.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Peppermynt said:


> I've heard drinking water (remaining hydrated - no coffee etc.) prior to the 2nd shot is supposed to help. Also heard you should move your arm around to help disperse the shot after receiving it. No idea if that helps but I'll be flapping mine like a bird on Saturday.



You know there definitely may be something to keeping the arm moving. I didn’t start trying to do arm exercises until the pain kicked in. Then once I started moving it my other symptoms of feeling ill all over kicked in. It’s like the more I moved my arm the sicker I felt. So keeping it moving consistently throughout the day may be a good tip.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here I am again one day after Pfizer dose 2. Everything hurts.
> 
> View attachment 471591



I got my second one today. So far, nothing yet. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

No prep instructions for me but I did see something about staying hydrated on Twitter


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The old man still had his appointment email.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

oneastrocurlie said:


> I got my second one today. So far, nothing yet. Hope you feel better soon.



Thank you and well wishes on your end too.

A side effect to report is 5 hours of heartburn cured by nothing but time. Tums, Pepto, ACV, and water all acted like gasoline on a fire. If you’re into probiotics it’s probably a good idea to take them before and after your shots. I didn’t but I’m back on them since it may have knocked my gut flora off track.


----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


> A side effect to report is 5 hours of heartburn cured by nothing but time. Tums, Pepto, ACV, and water all acted like gasoline on a fire.


Oh wow, I had heartburn too, but I attributed it to my blood pressure issues. I am very unhappy that less common side effects aren’t listed on the CDC website. It would be nice to know that ‘x’ has been reported by a few people, instead of scouring social media to see whether what one is experiencing has happened to others as well, all while wondering whether one is crazy or imagining things.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

India is going off the rails with their second wave.
Why care about India?  Indian Outsourcing affects customer service for the U.S. 


Crackers Phinn said:


> Real talk
> 
> USE YOUR WHITE FRIENDS.  That's what they are there for.
> 
> Since I personally don't have white privilege, I try to get as many white friends to leverage their privilege on my behalf as possible.  It cost them nothing.
> 
> Let's face it if black folks were the face of medical marijuana, it would still be illegal.  But now that those doors are open anybody not convicted of a felony should be jumping on this especially people who still sell weed illegally and even then there's ways around a felony conviction.
> 
> I'm going to tell ya'll something. I had a chance in 1999 to get in on the first and largest Indian outsourcing company.  You know how when you call customer service and somebody with a thick Punjabi accent named Bob answers the phone?   Yeah that, but I wrote that **** off as science fiction that could never happen.  After a chick who invested moved from her apartment in Palms to a house in Palo Alto I decided that I need to be more open to new ideas.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

I literally don’t even know what to say. I’m holding onto my sanity and Tuesday for my second shot (and the two week waiting period for full immunity afterward) with white knuckle desperation. After that I MIGHT exhale.


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


>


And they think they are going to have an Olympics in 3 months?  Yeah hate to break it to them but don’t see it happening.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

lavaflow99 said:


> And they think they are going to have an Olympics in 3 months?  Yeah hate to break it to them but don’t see it happening.


They've dug in their heels on this. It'll take a situation like in India before they cancel now.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>



From the Article
"Last month, India's Health Ministry announced it had detected* 771 variants* of the coronavirus in India, including ones first identified in the United Kingdom, South Africa and Brazil as well as what's being called a new "*double mutant" variant. *(That name may be misleading, because all variants have multiple mutations, and this one has since been given a better *name: **B1617*.) *In that variant,* Indian scientists said they're *studying two mutations that may increase the infectiousness of the virus and also help it evade vaccines."


*

I thought we were in the clear but it seems we will have another wave soon too. I am all for travelling but a travel ban needs to go into effect as soon as possible which I don't think will happen.


----------



## Reinventing21

There is a new *triple* mutant variant in India that are not affected by the vaccines...I remember in the beginning seeng a news outlet in India blast China for this. They were positive this virus was not just an incidental 'natural' event...


Japan wants/needs that revenue. They have been pouring money into the Olympics event ever since they were chosen.  They had been so excited and honored to be the hosting location and who would blame them?  Just like FL didn't want to initially cancel spring break because of the revenue generated.  So many places rely on these events for money.

We are just truly going to need a major vaccine that can wipe this virus out.  This nightmare just has to end...


----------



## Peppermynt

6+ hours after Moderna shot #2. Head started throbbing about 2 hours ago. Some aching in my neck as well. Arm feels bruised. Just taking it easy, laying in bed and hoping this is the worst of it.


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> 6+ hours after Moderna shot #2. Head started throbbing about 2 hours ago. Some aching in my neck as well. Arm feels bruised. Just taking it easy, laying in bed and hoping this is the worst of it.


Hope you feel better.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Peppermynt said:


> 6+ hours after Moderna shot #2. Head started throbbing about 2 hours ago. Some aching in my neck as well. Arm feels bruised. Just taking it easy, laying in bed and hoping this is the worst of it.



I hope you feel better soon! The neck aching sounds very familiar. 8hr Tylenol for arthritis was my drug of choice for the pain. Things have resolved over here and getting some Vitamin C in has helped a lot. May the side effects be short lived for you and anyone else experiencing them.


----------



## Peppermynt

Thank you all. I’m feeling better this morning.


----------



## Rastafarai

Reinventing21 said:


> We are just truly going to need a major vaccine that can wipe this virus out.



What's a "major vaccine"? You mean to tell me all these first and second doses are not "major" enough?

Like the flu, COVID won't be wiped out anytime soon or ever. This has been in the works and is here to stay. But don't mind me, keep injecting away.


----------



## Rastafarai

My employer is now saying anticipated voluntary return to office will be Spring 2022. They're not liking the surge of infection rates.


----------



## Everything Zen

Throw the whole decade away. I’ll see y’all in 2030


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Maynnnn, I was watching CNN interview a dude in India who was waiting outside a hospital for oxygen and his brother.  He walks off after the interview and shakes his brothers shoulder and found out he had died.   What's happening in India right now looks like Italy a year ago.  

India's second wave seems to be because they got cocky with their Covid numbers going down (but not disappearing) and their gubment was on board with the mask optional, breathe in each others faces up close religious holidays and festivals.  
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I was on a zoom call this weekend where everybody was laughing at me because when Covid first hit the scene, I didn't take it seriously and now I out caution everybody.  My take was I know plague history and the U.S. govt under sane presidents never let outside bugs get past infecting a hand full of people on American soil.  We didn't have a sane president so here we are.  My "wait...what?" moment was hospitals saying that if you get Covid don't bring your  here because we can't do nothing for you.  Forget a black president, that's something I never thought I'd see in my lifetime.  

Unfortunately, we are living in the making of plague history in a time where the plague isn't restricted to one spot on the globe which is why these mutations are worrisome.  We also don't know what happens as a byproduct of the different ways countries are handling things.   India is doing mass cremations of infected bodies.  How does that affect air quality not only there but in neighboring countries? Yeah, we can go "well that's far away" but people get on planes everyday even during a plague. 

I'm just rambling, watching that guy discover his brother was dead got to me.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I saw something similar over the weekend. Not sure if it was CNN or MSNBC. A woman took her mother to the hospital and while they were waiting outside her mother died. You could see the daughter start to unravel.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maynnnn, I was watching CNN interview a dude in India who was waiting outside a hospital for oxygen and his brother.  He walks off after the interview and shakes his brothers shoulder and found out he had died.   What's happening in India right now looks like Italy a year ago.
> 
> India's second wave seems to be because they got cocky with their Covid numbers going down (but not disappearing) and their gubment was on board with the mask optional, breathe in each others faces up close religious holidays and festivals.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I was on a zoom call this weekend where everybody was laughing at me because when Covid first hit the scene, I didn't take it seriously and now I out caution everybody.  My take was I know plague history and the U.S. govt under sane presidents never let outside bugs get past infecting a hand full of people on American soil.  We didn't have a sane president so here we are.  My "wait...what?" moment was hospitals saying that if you get Covid don't bring your  here because we can't do nothing for you.  Forget a black president, that's something I never thought I'd see in my lifetime.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are living in the making of plague history in a time where the plague isn't restricted to one spot on the globe which is why these mutations are worrisome.  We also don't know what happens as a byproduct of the different ways countries are handling things.   India is doing mass cremations of infected bodies.  How does that affect air quality not only there but in neighboring countries? Yeah, we can go "well that's far away" but people get on planes everyday even during a plague.
> 
> I'm just rambling, watching that guy discover his brother was dead got to me.


I think I saw that interview if you are talking about the dude whose brother was in the backseat of the car dead by the time he got back with oxygen and they were showing different people being broken from different loved ones dying and needing oxygen.


----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maynnnn, I was watching CNN interview a dude in India who was waiting outside a hospital for oxygen and his brother.  He walks off after the interview and shakes his brothers shoulder and found out he had died.   What's happening in India right now looks like Italy a year ago.
> 
> India's second wave seems to be because they got cocky with their Covid numbers going down (but not disappearing) and their gubment was on board with the mask optional, breathe in each others faces up close religious holidays and festivals.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I was on a zoom call this weekend where everybody was laughing at me because when Covid first hit the scene, I didn't take it seriously and now I out caution everybody.  My take was I know plague history and the U.S. govt under sane presidents never let outside bugs get past infecting a hand full of people on American soil.  We didn't have a sane president so here we are.  My "wait...what?" moment was hospitals saying that if you get Covid don't bring your  here because we can't do nothing for you.  Forget a black president, that's something I never thought I'd see in my lifetime.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are living in the making of plague history in a time where the plague isn't restricted to one spot on the globe which is why these mutations are worrisome.  We also don't know what happens as a byproduct of the different ways countries are handling things.   India is doing mass cremations of infected bodies.  How does that affect air quality not only there but in neighboring countries? Yeah, we can go "well that's far away" but people get on planes everyday even during a plague.
> 
> I'm just rambling, watching that guy discover his brother was dead got to me.


The visuals are
heartbreaking and
sobering.

The world 
needs to stop 
underestimating 
Covid-19.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lylddlebit said:


> I think I saw that interview if you are talking about the dude whose brother was in the backseat dead and the mom lost it.


CNN caught a whole lot of deaths in real time because the one I was watching, the brother who died was on a rolling cart they rigged into a makeshift bed to move him around outside the hospital. 



Black Ambrosia said:


> I saw something similar over the weekend. Not sure if it was CNN or MSNBC. A woman took her mother to the hospital and while they were waiting outside her mother died. You could see the daughter start to unravel.


As many doctors visits as I had to take my mother to I couldn't imagine looking at the place that is supposed to save her from the outside and not being able to do anything.


PatDM'T said:


> The visuals are
> heartbreaking and
> sobering.
> 
> The world
> needs to stop
> underestimating
> Covid-19.


In the Detroit group I'm in, they are saying India is all a hoax to scare people into taking the vaccine.   Here's the thing that people with limited imagination and no sense of history outside of YouTube conspiracy videos don't realize: If the powers that be wanted to do some nefarious pooh, they would move in the same silence they always do so that the rest of us didn't find out what happened for a smooth 50-100 years when it was too late to do anything about it.   Since it's a free forum, I don't doubt there's some white and various Russian trolls but I know some of the hoteps IRL and this is consistent to what they say every time anything happens.

I'm tired.  I think we haven't seen our last wave in the U.S.  Even CNN is harping on Fauci about letting people go maskless outside even though we  still getting a few thousand new cases each week cuz people refuse to act right.   I doubt we'll get close to the 80%+ vaxxed needed for herd immunity and a whole lot of people both vaxxed and unvaxxed  will get sick but at least the mortality rate won't be as high as it would otherwise.


----------



## Everything Zen

PatDM'T said:


> The visuals are
> heartbreaking and
> sobering.
> 
> The world
> needs to stop
> underestimating
> Covid-19.


I’m over here like please let all these people be unvaccinated.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> I’m over here like please let all these people be unvaccinated.


I read that even though India had so much vaccine that they were sending it to other countries, only 5% of India's population had one dose of vaccine before the second wave started.  I guess their govt thought melanin was going to protect them cuz they had a pretty good run where their numbers were much better than non s-hole countries but that gravy train is over.


----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> I read that even though India had so much vaccine that they were sending it to other countries, only 5% of India's population had one dose of vaccine before the second wave started.  I guess their govt thought melanin was going to protect them cuz they had a pretty good run where their numbers were much better than non s-hole countries but that gravy train is over.


Yeah, less than 10%
of India's population
had been vaccinated
as of yesterday.



Source: https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Meanwhile the Jews.... 
_Covid-19: Israel records no daily deaths for the first time in 10 months_​_The country's coronavirus death toll remained unchanged at 6,346 on Thursday, health ministry data showed. The last time Israel reported zero Covid-19 deaths was at the end of June last year, after lockdown measures curbed a first wave of infections. Israel's outbreak has eased after hitting its peak in January this year. The Israeli government started to relax lockdown restrictions a month later as vaccinations against Covid-19 were rolled out more widely. Israel has the highest vaccination rate in the world. On Thursday, the country reached the milestone of five million Covid-19 vaccinations._

They think that Israel may be hitting herd immunity at 60% because they threatened the orthodox (the super spreaders) into vaccination submission and everybody else wears their masks and distance cuz all of them got doctors in their families telling them to act right.


----------



## snoop

PatDM'T said:


> Yeah, less than 10%
> of India's population
> had been vaccinated
> as of yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 471711
> 
> Source: https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations



I'd be curious to know what the world's numbers look like for full vaccinations.


----------



## vevster

The Green Passport to travel to Europe requires 1 of the following

1. Negative covid test
2. Proof of Vaccination
3. Positive Antibodies test

I'm glad they are giving more than one option.....

I'm not sure all countries are adopting this but some are...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> CNN caught a whole lot of deaths in real time because the one I was watching, the brother who died was on a rolling cart they rigged into a makeshift bed to move him around outside the hospital.
> 
> 
> As many doctors visits as I had to take my mother to I couldn't imagine looking at the place that is supposed to save her from the outside and not being able to do anything.
> 
> In the Detroit group I'm in, they are saying India is all a hoax to scare people into taking the vaccine.   Here's the thing that people with limited imagination and no sense of history outside of YouTube conspiracy videos don't realize: If the powers that be wanted to do some nefarious pooh, they would move in the same silence they always do so that the rest of us didn't find out what happened for a smooth 50-100 years when it was too late to do anything about it.   Since it's a free forum, I don't doubt there's some white and various Russian trolls but I know some of the hoteps IRL and this is consistent to what they say every time anything happens.
> 
> I'm tired.  I think we haven't seen our last wave in the U.S.  Even CNN is harping on Fauci about letting people go maskless outside even though we  still getting a few thousand new cases each week cuz people refuse to act right.   I doubt we'll get close to the 80%+ vaxxed needed for herd immunity and a whole lot of people both vaxxed and unvaxxed  will get sick but at least the mortality rate won't be as high as it would otherwise.



All of this. Also add in that millions of people aren't getting their second dose here.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> The Green Passport to travel to Europe requires 1 of the following
> 
> 1. Negative covid test
> 2. Proof of Vaccination
> 3. Positive Antibodies test
> 
> I'm glad they are giving more than one option.....
> 
> I'm not sure all countries are adopting this but some are...


I am sad about all of my postponed vacation plans. We planned to go to Europe to celebrate our anniversary, and we were supposed to go to Japan so that my kids could visit the Super Nintendo themed amusement park. With the way this pandemic is going my kids will have to wait until they open one in Orlando in 2025.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Kanky

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I wish that we could get this nut job off air. He is going to get his followers hemmed up. I don’t wear a mask outside but I wish a ninja would come talk to me about anything that I am wearing.  Leave people alone.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

snoop said:


> I'd be curious to know what the world's numbers look like for full vaccinations.





Source: https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations. You can customize the chart for certain metrics.

ETA: Shrink the picture down. Didn't realize it was so big on desktop.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> I wish that we could get this nut job off air. He is going to get his followers hemmed up. I don’t wear a mask outside but I wish a ninja would come talk to me about anything that I am wearing.  Leave people alone.


I don’t watch Fox but I’m sure it’s easy to find a list of his advertisers and start tweeting them about boycotting their products. It may not get him off the air but he’ll tone down the rhetoric. Everybody answers to somebody.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

When you have over 700 variants of COVID-19...its only so much vaccination you can do. Is the problem the shot or PEOPLE"S BEHAVIORS?
We created our own mess and made ourselves the guinea pigs. Since so many people got degrees from Google or TrMp university and claim they know more than people who has been studying viruses, and how pandemics work- predicted this happening exactly HOW its happening years ago, of course you gone have a HOT MESS EXPRESS.
Hindsight and jokes about shots do nothing.

The irony is---India is the vaccine making capital of the earth.

They get their ingredients from us. So Biden has to lift the moratorium on shipping ingredients out of the country to make basic vaccines (because they prioritized ALL ingredients for the testing of the vaccine so it can be done quickly) so India can start making some.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Rastafarai said:


> What's a "major vaccine"? You mean to tell me all these first and second doses are not "major" enough?
> 
> Like the flu, COVID won't be wiped out anytime soon or ever. This has been in the works and is here to stay. But don't mind me, *keep injecting away.*
> 
> View attachment 471683


Its funny huh?
We know vaccines aren't curative. We do flu vaccine just so people don't crowd up the hospitals. Flu still killing babies and adults every day.  So like....*** em? 
Deaths from heart attacks, stroke, diabetic comas ALSO increased with COVID because they couldn't get an ICU bed. Talk to some EMTs. Its just to reduce the number of people who's COVID infection advances to SARS disease that kills. If we didn't have to set up camp-like ICU rooms, then we really wouldn't need a vaccine. Your condescension about "injecting away" totally makes light of that. 

Nobody is talking to doctors, EMTs, Paramedics or Public Health staff. Dr. Fauci pretty much speaks their feelings and he is getting crapped on. They'll tell their stories eventually. But humans NEVER learn. 
We won't truly understand the human costs for at least another few years. 

Hospitals and Health Departments prepare every year on how to deal with surges of at least 4-5 flu strains, several strains of poisons used in biochemical warfare, and many other upper respiratory strains that people only heard about in 2019. Every year I gotta prepare to save lives, learn how to access stockpiles, quickly give our vaccines AND antidotes, scout parks and high school gyms to TRY AND PREDICT where can we set up a quick field hospital within 48 hours--all so I can hear people tell us we lying, keeping secrets, using people as guinea pigs. I swear, ya'll gonna see a decrease in health care professionals and emergency care staffing within 10 years. I already hear GOOD nurses talking. Many are switching careers. This happened in Education when we let legislators tell parents to subsidize their kids own K-12 education. People like me getting tired of fighting for people who just don't give a damn about those giving blood, sweat, tears, talent, creativity to help others with a balance of public health measures, science, health tips. The crappy ones won't quit. But the good ones are WORE OUT. I just pray when I need emergency care, it doesn't come too slow. end rant/


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Can someone help me understand the issue with outside masks?

We don't have a law on the books that will put you in jail. There are no federal mandates.

I personally wish access to masks was standard YEARS ago. You should be able to buy a whole box for $1.00 every flu season. When I got into Public Health, I was appalled to see how people go shopping, go to restaurants, party with full on illness. And folk have no hygiene.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

RE: India:
Its super bad. Just got off the phone with of of my employees who is from India and her parents and her in-laws.
Her FIL has COVID and his wife is okay. But they are very elderly and cannot get a doctor over there or get an ICU bed. Her FIL is recovering.
Her classmate from college in India is scared to leave their apartment as they have had almost 1/2 the tenants have die over the last month. 
They are Hindu and are doing a prayer chain every day because their instinct is to fly over when a relative is sick but they cannot fly in. I feel so bad for her because she says so many Indians living here are so sad and worried. She says their relatives are okay but her friends have not been so lucky with their own relatives young and old. I think this is particularly virulent because of all of the strains and the sheer number of souls living there.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Meanwhile the Jews....
> _Covid-19: Israel records no daily deaths for the first time in 10 months_​_The country's coronavirus death toll remained unchanged at 6,346 on Thursday, health ministry data showed. The last time Israel reported zero Covid-19 deaths was at the end of June last year, after lockdown measures curbed a first wave of infections. Israel's outbreak has eased after hitting its peak in January this year. The Israeli government started to relax lockdown restrictions a month later as vaccinations against Covid-19 were rolled out more widely. Israel has the highest vaccination rate in the world. On Thursday, the country reached the milestone of five million Covid-19 vaccinations._
> 
> They think that Israel may be hitting herd immunity at 60% because they threatened the orthodox (the super spreaders) into vaccination submission and everybody else wears their masks and distance cuz all of them got doctors in their families telling them to act right.


I heard on NPR there was a huge concerted effort to get local doctors there to educate Rabbis (who they said already WERE educated about how the vaccines worked) about the vaccines in hopes that they would convince some people to vaccinate.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don’t watch Fox but I’m sure it’s easy to find a list of his advertisers and start tweeting them about boycotting their products. It may not get him off the air but he’ll tone down the rhetoric. Everybody answers to somebody.


IIRC Tucker Carlson barely has any advertisers because they’ve been boycotting for years. I would like to see Fox News shut down entirely. It is mostly propaganda and conspiracy theories. 


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Can someone help me understand the issue with outside masks?
> 
> We don't have a law on the books that will put you in jail. There are no federal mandates.
> 
> I personally wish access to masks was standard YEARS ago. You should be able to buy a whole box for $1.00 every flu season. When I got into Public Health, I was appalled to see how people go shopping, go to restaurants, party with full on illness. And folk have no hygiene.


I think that it is hard to catch Covid outside, so unless I am in a crowded space I don’t wear one. I avoid crowds entirely so I have no need of a mask outside walking the dog or whatever. I live in a very low density area.

I am hoping that Covid makes being sick in public places entirely unacceptable.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> *Can someone help me understand the issue with outside masks?*
> 
> We don't have a law on the books that will put you in jail. There are no federal mandates.
> 
> I personally wish access to masks was standard YEARS ago. You should be able to buy a whole box for $1.00 every flu season. When I got into Public Health, I was appalled to see how people go shopping, go to restaurants, party with full on illness. And folk have no hygiene.


There's not enough of the population vaccinated to loosen any of the requirements.   2.5 out of 10 people are fully vaccinated but watch 8-10 out of 10 people you see outside are walking around with no masks.   If you give people an inch they go take a mile.


----------



## PatDM'T

Qatar Airways
operated the 
world's first
fully vaccinated
flight on April 6, 2021


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> There's not enough of the population vaccinated to loosen any of the requirements.   2.5 out of 10 people are fully vaccinated but watch 8-10 out of 10 people you see outside are walking around with no masks.   If you give people an inch they go take a mile.



You already know...


----------



## snoop

oneastrocurlie said:


> View attachment 471717
> 
> Source: https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations. You can customize the chart for certain metrics.
> 
> ETA: Shrink the picture down. Didn't realize it was so big on desktop.



Thanks!  In the other chart, Canada was close to 30%... in terms of full vacs we're not even at 3%.  Israel still comes out way ahead.


----------



## Everything Zen

Got my second shot of Pfizer this am. So far so good. I’m tired probably bc I was anxious to get this done and I haven’t had any coffee/caffeine this am opting instead for water and orange juice in an effort to try to make sure I was well hydrated.


Kanky said:


> I wish that we could get this nut job off air. He is going to get his followers hemmed up. I don’t wear a mask outside but I wish a ninja would come talk to me about anything that I am wearing.  Leave people alone.


I’ll just tell people I have TB.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> *Nobody is talking to doctors, EMTs, Paramedics or Public Health staff. Dr. Fauci pretty much speaks their feelings and he is getting crapped on.* They'll tell their stories eventually. But humans NEVER learn.


That's because they (and you) are all in on the


----------



## Brownie

Crackers Phinn said:


> There's not enough of the population vaccinated to loosen any of the requirements.   2.5 out of 10 people are fully vaccinated but watch 8-10 out of 10 people you see outside are walking around with no masks.   If you give people an inch they go take a mile.


What they will hear is No more wearing masks period...in the grocery store, in proximity to other people, etc. and nobody can say anything because they will have to assume I got the shot and therefore got a green light from the govt. Didn’t know we were doing so great when couple weeks ago it was run to the hills and double mask because of the variants...no wonder some people talk about difficulty trusting the news.


----------



## dynamic1

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Watch one of his followers take this misguided advice on a bike path when cyclists have been wearing bike masks pre-covid. My pressure was up watching this until I realized this was stated to create tension and chaos. If obedience is wrong why do people need to obey the stranger asking tnem to remove the mask? Please make it make sense.


----------



## Rastafarai

From two-dose vaccines, to yearly booster shot requirements, and now at-home pills. Pfizer is rolling out a COVID pill with anticipated availability by end of year. Oh, and its experimental:










						Pfizer's new at-home pill to treat Covid could be available by end of the year, CEO hopes
					

The company in March began an early stage clinical trial testing a new antiviral therapy for Covid.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Kanky

dynamic1 said:


> Watch one of his followers take this misguided advice on a bike path when cyclists have been wearing bike masks pre-covid. My pressure was up watching this until I realized this was stated to create tension and chaos. If obedience is wrong why do people need to obey the stranger asking tnem to remove the mask? Please make it make sense.


Republicans don’t like it when things make sense.  

My husband wears a mask outside because he has allergies and he has basically decided to do so forever because his allergies were so much milder after using the mask. Mask wearing probably isn’t going anywhere so the people who don’t like it will have to deal. I think that I will always have a just in case box of N95s in my home. And extra toilet paper.


----------



## Kanky

Rastafarai said:


> From two-dose vaccines, to yearly booster shot requirements, and now at-home pills. Pfizer is rolling out a COVID pill with anticipated availability by end of year. Oh, and its experimental:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer's new at-home pill to treat Covid could be available by end of the year, CEO hopes
> 
> 
> The company in March began an early stage clinical trial testing a new antiviral therapy for Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


Well yeah. Everything is experimental until it gets FDA approval. An antiviral for Covid is a very good thing. Tamiflu saves a lot of people from hospitalization and death. Something like that is needed for Covid.


----------



## Kanky

My SIL and her kids got Covid. It has been three months and she still can’t smell or taste anything. I feel like this completely validates my refusal to see her in person this past year.  She was not being careful at all.


----------



## vevster

Rastafarai said:


> From two-dose vaccines, to yearly booster shot requirements, and now at-home pills. Pfizer is rolling out a COVID pill with anticipated availability by end of year. Oh, and its experimental:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer's new at-home pill to treat Covid could be available by end of the year, CEO hopes
> 
> 
> The company in March began an early stage clinical trial testing a new antiviral therapy for Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


Money is being made.....


----------



## lavaflow99

I saw this today in a daily pedi newsletter I get.  I had to cut and paste this part  :

Study: Hospital hand hygiene increases during pandemic






(Pixabay)
Hand hygiene compliance rates for some units at the University of Chicago Medical Center hit 90% to 100% at points early in the pandemic, researchers reported in JAMA Internal Medicine. The center, which uses Purell's Smartlink Integrated Monitoring System, found that before the COVID-19 pandemic, *monthly hand hygiene compliance was about 55%*, but on March 29, 2020, it hit a daily peak of 92.8% across units, and on March 28, 2020, it was 100% in COVID-19 units.
*Full Story: *Healio (free registration) (4/26) 

Maybe coronavirus needs to stay around indefinitely   If this what it takes for people to wash their hands.....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Kanky said:


> Well yeah. Everything is experimental until it gets FDA approval. An antiviral for Covid is a very good thing. Tamiflu saves a lot of people from hospitalization and death. Something like that is needed for Covid.



I really don't understand the experimental/not approved line if the same people also take vitamins.

I know darn well people not thoroughly researching Mane Choice Hair Skin and Nail vitamins, Mielle's growth drops or a new Etsy shop's rice water serum before ingesting or applying to their scalps.

Companies started stuffing elderberry and zinc together real quick this past year. They like Oprah. You get an immunity vitamin. You get an immunity vitamin. You get an immunity vitamin.


----------



## lavaflow99

oneastrocurlie said:


> I really don't understand the experimental/not approved line if the same people also take vitamins.
> 
> I know darn well people not thoroughly researching Mane Choice Hair Skin and Nail vitamins, Mielle's growth drops or a new Etsy shop's rice water serum before ingesting or applying to their scalps.
> 
> Companies started stuffing elderberry and zinc together real quick this past year. They like Oprah. You get an immunity vitamin. You get an immunity vitamin. You get an immunity vitamin.



From the FDA website:

Who is responsible for the safety of dietary supplements?​*FDA is not authorized to review dietary supplement products for safety and effectiveness before they are marketed.*

The manufacturers and distributors of dietary supplements are responsible for making sure their products are safe BEFORE they go to market.

If the dietary supplement contains a NEW ingredient, manufacturers must notify FDA about that ingredient prior to marketing. However, the notification will only be reviewed by FDA (not approved) and only for safety, not effectiveness.

Manufacturers are required to produce dietary supplements in a quality manner and ensure that they do not contain contaminants or impurities, and are accurately labeled according to current Good Manufacturing Practice (cGMP) and labeling regulations.

If a serious problem associated with a dietary supplement occurs, manufacturers must report it to FDA as an adverse event. FDA can take dietary supplements off the market if they are found to be unsafe or if the claims on the products are false and misleading.









						What You Need to Know about Dietary Supplements
					

What you need to know about the benefits and risks of taking dietary supplements.




					www.fda.gov
				




ETA:  I take a multivitamin, vitamin D, zinc and iron with zero reservations.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If you buy vitamins in California the label must say that they aren't evaluated by the FDA.


----------



## prettywhitty

Crackers Phinn said:


> There's not enough of the population vaccinated to loosen any of the requirements.   2.5 out of 10 people are fully vaccinated but watch 8-10 out of 10 people you see outside are walking around with no masks.   If you give people an inch they go take a mile.


I had the same thought.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

I have 2 teams in India and I’m trying to talk to each one of them individually to see how they are holding up. A grown man cried on the phone with me today y’all. Another said he jumps when his phone pings because people have been dying left and right in his apartment complex and they get notifications. He’s pretty much locked himself in the apartment with his wife and kids for weeks and only goes out for groceries   I feel so bad.


----------



## vevster

Rastafarai said:


> What's a "major vaccine"? You mean to tell me all these first and second doses are not "major" enough?
> 
> Like the flu, COVID won't be wiped out anytime soon or ever. This has been in the works and is here to stay. But don't mind me, keep injecting away.
> 
> View attachment 471683


I just saw a report where an expert said he is seeing COVID in fully vaccinated folks. The virus mutates every 11th person it touches. The only solution is to boost your innate & adaptive immune system via diet, exercise, and supplementation.


----------



## Peppermynt

MomofThreeBoys said:


> I have 2 teams in India and I’m trying to talk to each one of them individually to see how they are holding up. A grown man cried on the phone with me today y’all. Another said he jumps when his phone pings because people have been dying left and right in his apartment complex and they get notifications. He’s pretty much locked himself in the apartment with his wife and kids for weeks and only goes out for groceries   I feel so bad.


We have major hubs of worker there as well and you can hear it in our teammates voices on calls. So many people are sick or taking care of family that is sick there. It's horrible.


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> RE: India:
> Its super bad. Just got off the phone with of of my employees who is from India and her parents and her in-laws.
> Her FIL has COVID and his wife is okay. But they are very elderly and cannot get a doctor over there or get an ICU bed. Her FIL is recovering.
> *Her classmate from college in India is scared to leave their apartment as they have had almost 1/2 the tenants have die over the last month. *
> They are Hindu and are doing a prayer chain every day because their instinct is to fly over when a relative is sick but they cannot fly in. I feel so bad for her because she says so many Indians living here are so sad and worried. She says their relatives are okay but her friends have not been so lucky with their own relatives young and old. I think this is particularly virulent because of all of the strains and the sheer number of souls living there.





MomofThreeBoys said:


> I have 2 teams in India and I’m trying to talk to each one of them individually to see how they are holding up. A grown man cried on the phone with me today y’all. *Another said he jumps when his phone pings because people have been dying left and right in his apartment complex and they get notifications. *He’s pretty much locked himself in the apartment with his wife and kids for weeks and only goes out for groceries   I feel so bad.



This is seriously grim.  I never thought that we would be at this place globally, and was proud of the strides India made initially.  This is sheer terror.
(Why are ppl getting notifications of deaths in their building?)   That would freak me out.  Prayers go out to all your colleagues and their families.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Rastafarai said:


> From two-dose vaccines, to yearly booster shot requirements, and now at-home pills. Pfizer is rolling out a COVID pill with anticipated availability by end of year. Oh, and its experimental:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer's new at-home pill to treat Covid could be available by end of the year, CEO hopes
> 
> 
> The company in March began an early stage clinical trial testing a new antiviral therapy for Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


I want to track the progress of the pharmaceuticals that come out after the vaccine and just general options as they continue to develop.  My hope is that since so much attention is on the vaccines that subsequent therapies will be allowed to be well developed with a  focused on quality without pressure for timelines.  This isn't to say I am running for a spot in line but I am very interested in what develops building on the progress of the initial vaccines and treatments. I feel more comfortable finding my fit in comparing all the options  and choosing one once I find a fit as opposed to taking something because I hope it's better than nothing and it's available.  Thank you for posting that article.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> I just saw a report where an expert said he is seeing COVID in fully vaccinated folks. The virus mutates every 11th person it touches. The only solution is to boost your innate & adaptive immune system via diet, exercise, and supplementation.


Cite? Was this person selling supplements?


----------



## Kanky

lavaflow99 said:


> From the FDA website:
> 
> Who is responsible for the safety of dietary supplements?​*FDA is not authorized to review dietary supplement products for safety and effectiveness before they are marketed.*
> 
> The manufacturers and distributors of dietary supplements are responsible for making sure their products are safe BEFORE they go to market.
> 
> If the dietary supplement contains a NEW ingredient, manufacturers must notify FDA about that ingredient prior to marketing. However, the notification will only be reviewed by FDA (not approved) and only for safety, not effectiveness.
> 
> Manufacturers are required to produce dietary supplements in a quality manner and ensure that they do not contain contaminants or impurities, and are accurately labeled according to current Good Manufacturing Practice (cGMP) and labeling regulations.
> 
> If a serious problem associated with a dietary supplement occurs, manufacturers must report it to FDA as an adverse event. FDA can take dietary supplements off the market if they are found to be unsafe or if the claims on the products are false and misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What You Need to Know about Dietary Supplements
> 
> 
> What you need to know about the benefits and risks of taking dietary supplements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fda.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I take a multivitamin, vitamin D, zinc and iron with zero reservations.


This is why I prefer to have my supplements prescribed by doctor and picked up from the pharmacy. Not only is it a lot less expensive, but it is a lot more likely that they contain what they are supposed to. Sometimes I cross my fingers and order something off Amazon (MSM and other stuff for hair and skin) but I know there’s a risk in that.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> Cite? Was this person selling supplements?


Cite which portion? About the virus mutating?  The last part is my opinion based on my experience. I don’t sell supplements.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

awhyley said:


> This is seriously grim.  I never thought that we would be at this place globally, and was proud of the strides India made initially.  This is sheer terror.
> (Why are ppl getting notifications of deaths in their building?)   That would freak me out.  Prayers go out to all your colleagues and their families.


It’s probably a Facebook group or social media group and when someone hears about a death they post about it


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> *I just saw a report where an expert said he is seeing COVID in fully vaccinated folks*. The virus mutates every 11th person it touches. The only solution is to boost your innate & adaptive immune system via diet, exercise, and supplementation.


The bolded is not surprising. Covid is an airborne virus, anyone vaccinated or not who is in close contact with an infected person is likely to breathe in the virus.  Once inhaled the virus will travel through the nasal passages (where some will remain embedded in small hairs) through the throat and into the lungs.   The vaccine does not stop people from inhaling Covid or fully eliminate its presence in the body, the role of vaccine is to help the body fight the infections that Covid causes once inhaled.


----------



## january noir

I get my second shot (Pfizer) this Sunday.  After the 2-week period following, I'll be fully vaccinated.  We have COVID-19 town halls Zoom calls at work every other week. Yesterday, a quick survey was conducted, and 88% of those on the call were fully vaccinated or at least had already gotten their first shot, of a 2-dose vaccine.  My SO gets his first shot of Pfizer tomorrow.  My MIL got the J&J vaccine a few weeks back.  She's fine.


----------



## Evolving78

MomofThreeBoys said:


> It’s probably a Facebook group or social media group and when someone hears about a death they post about it


There is a contact tracing tracker on the IPhone that sends notifications. You just have to opt in.


----------



## Everything Zen

Pretty sure I’m still feeling vaccine side effects bc I just vomited this am out of the blue and I only have that problem like once every couple of years. I also just feel run down.


----------



## curlykimmy

Everything Zen said:


> Pretty sure I’m still feeling vaccine side effects bc I just vomited this am out of the blue and I only have that problem like once every couple of years. I also just feel run down.


I hope you feel better soon.  Keep hydrating.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I just saw a report where an expert said he is seeing COVID in fully vaccinated folks. The virus mutates every 11th person it touches. The only solution is to boost your innate & adaptive immune system via diet, exercise, and supplementation.


I think the media is doing a disservice to vaccination efforts with the way they're reporting on breakthrough cases. It's reported like a medical mystery or failure but none of the vaccines are 100% effective and this has been well known since they were approved for use.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think the media is doing a disservice to vaccination efforts with the way they're reporting on breakthrough cases. It's reported like a medical mystery or failure but none of the vaccines are 100% effective and this has been well known since they were approved for use.


I want to know what is going on out there. This woman was paralyzed from the Pfizer vaccine.


Another one:


----------



## Ganjababy

TrulyBlessed said:


>


He is an idiot. A dangerous idiot..


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> I want to know what is going on out there. This woman was paralyzed from the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> 
> Another one:


I never said the breakthrough cases or side effects shouldn’t be reported on. My issue is with the way the breakthrough cases are being reported. If none of the vaccines are 100% effective then reporting   on breakthrough cases like something has gone wrong is disingenuous and misleading. It’s unfortunate for the small percentage affected but it’s expected. 

Becoming paralyzed after the vaccine isn’t the same thing at all. Everyone wants to know about stuff like this especially the people getting vaccinated.


----------



## lavaflow99

vevster said:


> I want to know what is going on out there. This woman was paralyzed from the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> 
> Another one:


Hmm I wonder if they have a variant of Guillain Barre syndrome (GBS). Sadly a known side effect for a few from other vaccinations.

Hopefully they have a full recovery!


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think the media is doing a disservice to vaccination efforts with the way they're reporting on breakthrough cases. It's reported like a medical mystery or failure but none of the vaccines are 100% effective and this has been well known since they were approved for use.


Right?  Like if you do the math, it is minuscule. 

Big picture media people!!    When people just hear 9,000+ people infected in spite of being vaccinated, it can be alarming and get people thinking why bother. I’ll admit for a split second when I heard the number my jaw dropped. But I gathered myself and remembered what I learned about percentages in middle school 

For example, as of April 26, 95 million Americans are fully vaccinated. 9,245 breakthrough cases.  .00973%.  And I won’t even bother calculating the percentage of deaths in the breakthrough group (132). I’ll take my chances with the vaccine 






						COVID-19 Breakthrough Case Investigations and Reporting | CDC
					

Information and resources to help public health departments and laboratories investigate and report COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough cases.




					www.cdc.gov
				



COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infections reported to CDC as of April 26​As of April 26, 2021, more than 95 million people in the United States had been fully vaccinated against COVID-19. During the same time, CDC received reports of vaccine breakthrough infections from 46 U.S. states and territories.

Total number of vaccine breakthrough infections reported to CDC

Total number of vaccine breakthrough infections reported to CDC9,245Females5,827 (63%)People aged ≥60 years4,245 (45%)Asymptomatic infections2,525 (27%)Hospitalizations*835 (9%)Deaths†132 (1%)
*241 (29%) of the 835 hospitalizations were reported as asymptomatic or not related to COVID-19.
†20 (15%) of the 132 fatal cases were reported as asymptomatic or not related to COVID-19.


----------



## PatDM'T

​Mystery as 52 passengers test positive to Covid on flight​


Yahoo News Staff
Tue, 27 April 2021, 6:23 am·2-min read

More than 50 passengers who tested negative for coronavirus prior to boarding a flight have since tested positive in a startling event that has left experts baffled. 



Spoiler: More of the article



The number of positive tests was standing at 47, but has now risen to 52.

Charter flight UK6395, operated by Indian airline Vistara, arrived from Delhi in Hong Kong on April 4 after all passengers returned negative Covid-19 results before flying, Fox News reported.

Six of those with tickets were denied access to the flight, arranged to get people stranded in India home to Hong Kong, due to their test standard not being adequate, according to the Wall Street Journal.





More than 50 people of the 146 passengers have tested positive to coronavirus. Source: Getty

Before beginning Hong Kong's mandatory three-week quarantine period, eight of the 146 passengers tested positive, with a further 44 returning positive results while in quarantine. 

Passenger Rashida Fathima was on the flight with her husband and two children, and all tested positive while in quarantine, according to Fox News.

Mrs Fathima told the outlet she and her family wore masks for most of the journey and avoided using the on-flight bathrooms. 

Despite their best efforts, they were seated in the same row as another passenger who Mrs Fathima said coughed throughout the flight.

https://mobile.twitter.com/tripperhead/status/1383769373563752455

She said others took their masks off to eat - which was permitted - and parents walked up and down the aisle with their crying children. 

The airline told the Wall Street Journal it complied with all health guidelines issued by India and destination countries.

There is widespread speculation over how the passengers came to be infected, with some suggesting they acquired the virus while in quarantine in Hong Kong. 

Others have suggested there may have been a particularly virulent strain of the virus on the plane, which could explain why so many people became infected.


----------



## SoniT

So the 52 people caught the virus on the flight or at the airport? I don't understand why the "experts are baffled" as the article says.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

SoniT said:


> So the 52 people caught the virus on the flight or at the airport? *I don't understand why the "experts are baffled" as the article says.*



Samesies. Why is this baffling? 

Doesn't covid take awhile to show up on a test after exposure? Somebody (or somebodies) tested negative prior to boarding the flight and could have, in reality, been infected, which then spread to others on the same flight. 

Or they could have gotten infected at airport, like you said, and then "shared" the virus with others. 

None of this seems "baffling" or outside of the realm of possibility at all.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

_*Despite their best efforts, they were seated in the same row as another passenger who Mrs Fathima said coughed throughout the flight.*_

The charter flight on "Patel's Cousin's" Airlines literally let someone on who coughed the entire flight after everybody on the flight allegedly tested negative.   Let me help clear up the baffle.  This airline is flying wherever they are allowed because they can't make any money otherwise, test results be damned.


----------



## Everything Zen

How vaccination became 'hip' in the '50s, thanks to teens — National Geographic
					

American teenagers were a new social phenomenon, and uniquely poised for an iconic polio vaccine push.




					apple.news


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TrulyBlessed said:


>


NOT surprised. 

Its like a huge circle jerk:

Oh you mean the vaccines aren't working?
There is no herd immunity?
Why get a vaccine? It doesn't work?
We don't NEED a vaccine.
They don't work anyway.
We'll never reach herd immunity.
I don't see the purpose.
COVID vaccine doesn't work....

Rinse
Repeat. 

Same people will insist their kids study STEM to get ahead. But don't believe in science. 
I'm so tired. 
This article isn't a surprise but its heartbreaking.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

lavaflow99 said:


> I saw this today in a daily pedi newsletter I get.  I had to cut and paste this part  :
> 
> Study: Hospital hand hygiene increases during pandemic
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pixabay)
> 
> Hand hygiene compliance rates for some units at the University of Chicago Medical Center hit 90% to 100% at points early in the pandemic, researchers reported in JAMA Internal Medicine. The center, which uses Purell's Smartlink Integrated Monitoring System, found that before the COVID-19 pandemic, *monthly hand hygiene compliance was about 55%*, but on March 29, 2020, it hit a daily peak of 92.8% across units, and on March 28, 2020, it was 100% in COVID-19 units.
> *Full Story: *Healio (free registration) (4/26)
> 
> Maybe coronavirus needs to stay around indefinitely   If this what it takes for people to wash their hands.....


I was just saying that we should have BEEN taking germs seriously. Why isn't that the stores are flooded with masks every flu season? Just supplements and cures? Soap, masks, purell should be dirt cheap around flu season. Like it should be normal. A lot of the reason why so many people got sick is cause people really do not have basic hygiene. We work with them (don't eat susan's casserole she don't wash her hands when she leaves the bathroom).....we know them personally (uh uh girl don't use HER bathroom its always nasty), then public bathrooms full of fecal matter. It was all fun and games and jokes when the reality was we were passing non-lethal germs. Passing germs. Kids wearing sandals and shorts in 20 degree weather. Coming out in public with snotty noses and allergies. We are a society that doesn't like to be told to sit down somewhere. 
Had we been a society who took this stuff a little more seriously from jump, we could have nipped this in the bud. 
I believe these the same people who don't wash their legs, don't wash their feet, don't use rags, and don't bathe regularly. And tell us we are "doing the most" by pushing so much handwashing the kids gonna not be able to fight a germ. But be racist and discriminatory as all get out. 
How they heck is hand hygiene in a MEDICAL Center 55%? 

Earth is G H E T T O.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

PatDM'T said:


> ​Mystery as 52 passengers test positive to Covid on flight​
> 
> 
> Yahoo News Staff
> Tue, 27 April 2021, 6:23 am·2-min read
> 
> More than 50 passengers who tested negative for coronavirus prior to boarding a flight have since tested positive in a startling event that has left experts baffled.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More of the article
> 
> 
> 
> The number of positive tests was standing at 47, but has now risen to 52.
> 
> Charter flight UK6395, operated by Indian airline Vistara, arrived from Delhi in Hong Kong on April 4 after all passengers returned negative Covid-19 results before flying, Fox News reported.
> 
> Six of those with tickets were denied access to the flight, arranged to get people stranded in India home to Hong Kong, due to their test standard not being adequate, according to the Wall Street Journal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 50 people of the 146 passengers have tested positive to coronavirus. Source: Getty
> 
> Before beginning Hong Kong's mandatory three-week quarantine period, eight of the 146 passengers tested positive, with a further 44 returning positive results while in quarantine.
> 
> Passenger Rashida Fathima was on the flight with her husband and two children, and all tested positive while in quarantine, according to Fox News.
> 
> Mrs Fathima told the outlet she and her family wore masks for most of the journey and avoided using the on-flight bathrooms.
> 
> Despite their best efforts, they were seated in the same row as another passenger who Mrs Fathima said coughed throughout the flight.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/tripperhead/status/1383769373563752455
> 
> She said others took their masks off to eat - which was permitted - and parents walked up and down the aisle with their crying children.
> 
> The airline told the Wall Street Journal it complied with all health guidelines issued by India and destination countries.
> 
> There is widespread speculation over how the passengers came to be infected, with some suggesting they acquired the virus while in quarantine in Hong Kong.
> 
> Others have suggested there may have been a particularly virulent strain of the virus on the plane, which could explain why so many people became infected.


No offense to the people but folk lie, they can cheat tests. 
"Mystery" is laughable.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Which is another reason I will be wearing a N95 when I go to this outdoor concert in June and the devil may care. I don’t care that it’s in socially distanced pods of 4-6 people. I’m fully vaxxed and want to start some attempt at life again. The people I’m going with all say that they’re fully vaxxed but I don’t trust ANYONE.


----------



## Lute

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Which is another reason I will be wearing a N95 when I go to this outdoor concert in June and the devil may care. I don’t care that it’s in socially distanced pods of 4-6 people. I’m fully vaxxed and want to start some attempt at life again. The people I’m going with all say that they’re fully vaxxed but I don’t trust ANYONE.


I hope you get some cute goggles to go with your outfit too.


----------



## snoop




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## Crackers Phinn

In more I hate people news.....



Spoiler: Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport



Wed, May 5, 2021, 12:14 AM·2 min read

Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport​

Several employees of a pharmaceutical company have been arrested in Indonesia for allegedly washing and reselling used Covid nasal swab test kits.
Up to 9,000 passengers at an airport in Medan may have been tested with the reused swab sticks, say police.
State-owned company Kimia Farma is now reportedly facing a potential lawsuit launched on behalf of the travellers.


Police said they believed the scam had been happening since last December at Kualanamu airport in Medan, North Sumatra.
Passengers are required to have a negative test if they want to fly, and the airport offers the option of getting the swabs done on site. Airport authorities had used antigen rapid test kits supplied by Kimia Farma.
Following complaints from passengers that they had received false positive test results, police sent an undercover officer to pose as a passenger last week, reported local news outlet Detik.

When he was swabbed and received a positive test result, other officers swooped in and raided the test site, where they found a used test kit that had been recycled.

Indonesia's vaccination drive targeting younger people
What's it like in the best place to live during Covid?
India is a Covid tragedy - it didn't have to be
Last week, five Kimia Farma employees - including the company's Medan manager - were arrested. The suspects are accused of breaking health and consumer laws by washing nasal swab sticks and repackaging them for sale. Local media said authorities have compiled reports from 23 witnesses, and are investigating whether the profit from the scam - estimated to be around 1.8bn rupiah (£89,700; $124,800) - was used to fund the construction of a lavish house for one of the suspects.

In a collective lawsuit, they hope to get 1bn rupiah for each passenger who has been affected by the scheme. Earlier this week, Indonesian authorities said they had identified two cases of the new Covid variant first seen in India. Last month, Jakarta stopped issuing visas for foreigners who had been in India in the previous 14 days. The Muslim-majority nation has also banned domestic travel at the end of Ramadan this month, a period which traditionally sees people travelling across the country to visit relatives, and introduced heightened restrictions for other dates.
Indonesia has seen one of the worst Covid outbreaks in Asia, and overall has recorded about 1.7m positive cases and more than 46,000 deaths linked to the pandemic.


Stuff like this is why I don't believe these mysterious cases of covid popping up where everybody was supposedly doing everything right.  Now Indonesia has the Indian mutation floating among their population.   I don't think it will be long before something similar happens with a charter plane company that brings the mutation to the states.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> In more I hate people news.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport
> 
> 
> 
> Wed, May 5, 2021, 12:14 AM·2 min read
> 
> Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport​
> 
> Several employees of a pharmaceutical company have been arrested in Indonesia for allegedly washing and reselling used Covid nasal swab test kits.
> Up to 9,000 passengers at an airport in Medan may have been tested with the reused swab sticks, say police.
> State-owned company Kimia Farma is now reportedly facing a potential lawsuit launched on behalf of the travellers.
> 
> 
> Police said they believed the scam had been happening since last December at Kualanamu airport in Medan, North Sumatra.
> Passengers are required to have a negative test if they want to fly, and the airport offers the option of getting the swabs done on site. Airport authorities had used antigen rapid test kits supplied by Kimia Farma.
> Following complaints from passengers that they had received false positive test results, police sent an undercover officer to pose as a passenger last week, reported local news outlet Detik.
> 
> When he was swabbed and received a positive test result, other officers swooped in and raided the test site, where they found a used test kit that had been recycled.
> 
> Indonesia's vaccination drive targeting younger people
> What's it like in the best place to live during Covid?
> India is a Covid tragedy - it didn't have to be
> Last week, five Kimia Farma employees - including the company's Medan manager - were arrested. The suspects are accused of breaking health and consumer laws by washing nasal swab sticks and repackaging them for sale. Local media said authorities have compiled reports from 23 witnesses, and are investigating whether the profit from the scam - estimated to be around 1.8bn rupiah (£89,700; $124,800) - was used to fund the construction of a lavish house for one of the suspects.
> 
> In a collective lawsuit, they hope to get 1bn rupiah for each passenger who has been affected by the scheme. Earlier this week, Indonesian authorities said they had identified two cases of the new Covid variant first seen in India. Last month, Jakarta stopped issuing visas for foreigners who had been in India in the previous 14 days. The Muslim-majority nation has also banned domestic travel at the end of Ramadan this month, a period which traditionally sees people travelling across the country to visit relatives, and introduced heightened restrictions for other dates.
> Indonesia has seen one of the worst Covid outbreaks in Asia, and overall has recorded about 1.7m positive cases and more than 46,000 deaths linked to the pandemic.
> 
> 
> Stuff like this is why I don't believe these mysterious cases of covid popping up where everybody was supposedly doing everything right.  Now Indonesia has the Indian mutation floating among their population.   I don't think it will be long before something similar happens with a charter plane company that brings the mutation to the states.


My co-worker from India keeps me up to date and its terrible. Testing is unreliable anyway due to false positives. However the sheer number of deaths and hospitalized with advanced COVID-Sars proves the infection rate is real. She says they are just telling people to act like a presumptive positive if you have a loved one in the home who tests positive and/or are sick, being hospitalized, etc. She updated me 2 days ago and sure enough, several more friends and relatives died. She says that some of her friends who emigrated to Singapore came back in the beginning to care for relatives, got stuck in town and died.


----------



## Peppermynt

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Yet another reason why I am really plotting an exit by 2022. Those nuts are going to have a good chance at retaking the House and I do not feel like I’m being an alarmist by saying Trump isn’t gone and his acolytes are going to turn this country into an authoritarian nightmare. Not sure where I’m going but lord I need to get out before it’s something akin to Gilead.


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> No offense to the people but folk lie, they can cheat tests.
> "Mystery" is laughable.



And if it's here, the tests can be faked.  They caught a woman last week/two weeks ago who was selling falsified Covid tests.  



Crackers Phinn said:


> In more I hate people news.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport
> 
> 
> 
> Wed, May 5, 2021, 12:14 AM·2 min read
> 
> Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport​
> 
> Several employees of a pharmaceutical company have been arrested in Indonesia for allegedly washing and reselling used Covid nasal swab test kits.
> Up to 9,000 passengers at an airport in Medan may have been tested with the reused swab sticks, say police.
> State-owned company Kimia Farma is now reportedly facing a potential lawsuit launched on behalf of the travellers.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like this is why I don't believe these mysterious cases of covid popping up where everybody was supposedly doing everything right.  Now Indonesia has the Indian mutation floating among their population.   I don't think it will be long before something similar happens with a charter plane company that brings the mutation to the states.



Wow, this is the grossest think I've read in a while.  I would ask how people could be so nasty and reckless, but the almighty dollar reigns supreme.



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Earth is G H E T T O.



You better believe it.


----------



## lavaflow99

awhyley said:


> And if it's here, the tests can be faked.  They caught a woman last week/two weeks ago who was selling falsified Covid tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is the grossest think I've read in a while.  I would ask how people could be so nasty and reckless, but the almighty dollar reigns supreme.
> 
> 
> 
> You better believe it.





Crackers Phinn said:


> In more I hate people news.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport
> 
> 
> 
> Wed, May 5, 2021, 12:14 AM·2 min read
> 
> Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport​
> 
> Several employees of a pharmaceutical company have been arrested in Indonesia for allegedly washing and reselling used Covid nasal swab test kits.
> Up to 9,000 passengers at an airport in Medan may have been tested with the reused swab sticks, say police.
> State-owned company Kimia Farma is now reportedly facing a potential lawsuit launched on behalf of the travellers.
> 
> 
> Police said they believed the scam had been happening since last December at Kualanamu airport in Medan, North Sumatra.
> Passengers are required to have a negative test if they want to fly, and the airport offers the option of getting the swabs done on site. Airport authorities had used antigen rapid test kits supplied by Kimia Farma.
> Following complaints from passengers that they had received false positive test results, police sent an undercover officer to pose as a passenger last week, reported local news outlet Detik.
> 
> When he was swabbed and received a positive test result, other officers swooped in and raided the test site, where they found a used test kit that had been recycled.
> 
> Indonesia's vaccination drive targeting younger people
> What's it like in the best place to live during Covid?
> India is a Covid tragedy - it didn't have to be
> Last week, five Kimia Farma employees - including the company's Medan manager - were arrested. The suspects are accused of breaking health and consumer laws by washing nasal swab sticks and repackaging them for sale. Local media said authorities have compiled reports from 23 witnesses, and are investigating whether the profit from the scam - estimated to be around 1.8bn rupiah (£89,700; $124,800) - was used to fund the construction of a lavish house for one of the suspects.
> 
> In a collective lawsuit, they hope to get 1bn rupiah for each passenger who has been affected by the scheme. Earlier this week, Indonesian authorities said they had identified two cases of the new Covid variant first seen in India. Last month, Jakarta stopped issuing visas for foreigners who had been in India in the previous 14 days. The Muslim-majority nation has also banned domestic travel at the end of Ramadan this month, a period which traditionally sees people travelling across the country to visit relatives, and introduced heightened restrictions for other dates.
> Indonesia has seen one of the worst Covid outbreaks in Asia, and overall has recorded about 1.7m positive cases and more than 46,000 deaths linked to the pandemic.
> 
> 
> Stuff like this is why I don't believe these mysterious cases of covid popping up where everybody was supposedly doing everything right.  Now Indonesia has the Indian mutation floating among their population.   I don't think it will be long before something similar happens with a charter plane company that brings the mutation to the states.



yeah.....with all of this information, I will be staying inside fully vaccinated and all.  

Humans are trash for real.....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

lavaflow99 said:


> yeah.....with all of this information, I will be staying inside fully vaccinated and all.
> 
> Humans are trash for real.....



I went to Bristol Farms yesterday for the first time since February 2020 and while there weren't many customers, of course, I see a woman pull her mask down to smell produce.  She kept it down until she saw me giving her the stank eye from 15 feet.    I cancelled instacart and was so excited to actually be able to pick out my own groceries again but I think I'll just stick with amazon fresh and ride the next wave out cuz if that Indian mutation ain't already here it won't be long.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Teens in FL are wanting a vaccine but overall vaccine rates are slowing down.
The 18-26 demographic are REFUSING it at the highest levels....POC, especially blacks are refusing it a lot as well.

So no one can say no one tried to offer it to blacks. If they refuse, its their right. I don't want to hear (in 10 years) how no one tried to help the black community. Sure its still some gaps in equity in that area but where I live the blacks are like "get off my lawn and *** you."


Meanwhile, outside in FL is wide open with no masks. 

However companies, stores, nail shops, businesses are still like "no mask, no business" so thats been nice.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I went for a pedi yesterday and all staff had on masks and every single patron had on one as well. I like this shop cause from the time they opened they were always super OCD in a good way on hygiene. They were wearing masks anyway. Now there are shields everywhere and they wipe everything down even more. They had always been using these (what looks like) oversized conditioning caps in their pedicure tubs for every client, and its still cleaned and sanitized as well as the seats and remotes. I just remember 5 years ago seeing them cleaning and wiping and was like (yeah the owner has my type of OCD)

EDIT:  spelling


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Teens in FL are wanting a vaccine but overall vaccine rates are slowing down.
> The 18-26 demographic are REFUSING it at the highest levels....POC, especially blacks are refusing it a lot as well.
> 
> So no one can say no one tried to offer it to blacks. If they refuse, its their right. I don't want to hear (in 10 years) how no one tried to help the black community. Sure its still some gaps in equity in that area but where I live the blacks are like "get off my lawn and *** you."
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, outside in FL is wide open with no masks.
> 
> However companies, stores, nail shops, businesses are still like "no mask, no business" so thats been nice.


I got a lot of family calls for my birfday and I got more than an earful about Bill Gates and population control when I told the fam I still wasn't travelling after both shots.  I'm not arguing with folks no more.  The Hunger Games have begun and we all just go have to find out together who chose the path of most survival to the finish line.  Just like I don't know what the vaccine will do to me in 5-10 years, folks don't know what symptomatic or asymptomatic Covid will do to them in 5-10 years IF they survive it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I got a lot of family calls for my birfday and I got more than an earful about Bill Gates and population control when I told the fam I still wasn't travelling after both shots.  I'm not arguing with folks no more.  *The Hunger Game*s have begun and we all just go have to find out together who chose the path of most survival to the finish line.  Just like I don't know what the vaccine will do to me in 5-10 years, folks don't know what symptomatic or asymptomatic Covid will do to them in 5-10 years IF they survive it.


Sadly, while we focused on K. Samuels, RHOA (guilty), gas issues, we ignoring and missing the fact that the economic fallout will have far reaching problems as a new norm.
We fighting for 15 hr but that will still create a new type of poverty. I don't think we will EVER really recover from the unemployment we are seeing. People will adjust expectations and KIM. Same for homelessness. Food pantries are still struggling to meet demand. Democracy really is finally unraveling before our eyes with the voter shenanigans, "FRAUD-IT" in Arizona cause it aint a real Audit. I mean, its really bad. We will never reach Herd Immunity. At 44% vaccination rate they done opened outside. Everyone who tracks this stuff knows you need a 97-99% consistent vaccination rate within a population to truly not see hospitalizations. I remember when Pertussis vaccination rates dropped, whooping cough hospitalizations increased. And that was just like a drop to the low 90's. Like I said, individuals have to survive, thrive and make it to the other side.


----------



## awhyley

What the?  

Italian woman mistakenly given six shots of Covid-19 vaccine​A 23-year-old Italian woman who was mistakenly administered six doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine in Italy’s Tuscany was discharged from the hospital on Monday after she was observed to have not suffered any adverse reaction from the overdose.

She was kept under observation for 24 hours in the Noa hospital and was discharged only after she was found to be in “good health”, Daniella Gianelli, a hospital spokesperson told CNN. The patient was given fluids, anti-inflammatory and fever medications as a preventive measure.

“The patient did not have fever and did not have any pain except for pain at the inoculation site, nor any other manifestations,” Dr Antonella Vicenti, director of infectious diseases at Noa Hospital told CBS News. “She was a bit frightened, thus we preferred to keep her here until this morning.”

The incident took place on Sunday when the health worker, administering the vaccine accidentally injected an entire vial that had six doses of the vaccine. The health worker realised the mistake after she saw five empty syringes.

Ms Gianelli further said that the doctors will continue to monitor the patient’s immune response to the “massive dose of the vaccine”, adding that an internal probe has been opened to investigate the matter.

Dr Tommaso Bellandi, director of patient security for the northwest Tuscany health authority, while condemning the incident said that it occurred because the nurse had an attention lapse.

He further explained that each vial of the Pfizer vaccine contains six doses, which are individually extracted and placed in a separate vial where they are diluted. He said that the health worker in question accidentally injected all the liquid from an undiluted vial.

“She thought that the dilution had taken place,” said Dr Bellandi. “They are both transparent liquids of the same density. Unfortunately, this contributed to the error.”

Earlier in April, at least 77 inmates at a prison in Iowa, US were administered overdoses of the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine. Within a week of receiving the vaccine, “dozens” of them reported sick.

While none of the inmates were hospitalized, a prison spokesperson had at the time told the_ New York Times _that they were suffering from ailments consistent with people who have had adverse reactions to the vaccine, including body aches and low-grade fever.

Link: https://www.msn.com/en-xl/news/news...ccine/ar-BB1gBpQf?ocid=mailsignout&li=BBJDXDP


----------



## oneastrocurlie

awhyley said:


> What the?
> 
> Italian woman mistakenly given six shots of Covid-19 vaccine​A 23-year-old Italian woman who was mistakenly administered six doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine in Italy’s Tuscany was discharged from the hospital on Monday after she was observed to have not suffered any adverse reaction from the overdose.
> 
> She was kept under observation for 24 hours in the Noa hospital and was discharged only after she was found to be in “good health”, Daniella Gianelli, a hospital spokesperson told CNN. The patient was given fluids, anti-inflammatory and fever medications as a preventive measure.
> 
> “The patient did not have fever and did not have any pain except for pain at the inoculation site, nor any other manifestations,” Dr Antonella Vicenti, director of infectious diseases at Noa Hospital told CBS News. “She was a bit frightened, thus we preferred to keep her here until this morning.”
> 
> The incident took place on Sunday when the health worker, administering the vaccine accidentally injected an entire vial that had six doses of the vaccine. The health worker realised the mistake after she saw five empty syringes.
> 
> Ms Gianelli further said that the doctors will continue to monitor the patient’s immune response to the “massive dose of the vaccine”, adding that an internal probe has been opened to investigate the matter.
> 
> Dr Tommaso Bellandi, director of patient security for the northwest Tuscany health authority, while condemning the incident said that it occurred because the nurse had an attention lapse.
> 
> He further explained that each vial of the Pfizer vaccine contains six doses, which are individually extracted and placed in a separate vial where they are diluted. He said that the health worker in question accidentally injected all the liquid from an undiluted vial.
> 
> “She thought that the dilution had taken place,” said Dr Bellandi. “They are both transparent liquids of the same density. Unfortunately, this contributed to the error.”
> 
> Earlier in April, at least 77 inmates at a prison in Iowa, US were administered overdoses of the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine. Within a week of receiving the vaccine, “dozens” of them reported sick.
> 
> While none of the inmates were hospitalized, a prison spokesperson had at the time told the_ New York Times _that they were suffering from ailments consistent with people who have had adverse reactions to the vaccine, including body aches and low-grade fever.
> 
> Link: https://www.msn.com/en-xl/news/news...ccine/ar-BB1gBpQf?ocid=mailsignout&li=BBJDXDP



Ok. She's definitely turning into Mystique (from the X-Men). Kidding. I hope she continues to be ok.


----------



## Everything Zen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I went for a pedi yesterday and all staff had on masks and every single patron had on one as well. I like this shop cause from the time they opened they were always super OCD in a good way on hygiene. They were wearing masks anyway. Now there are shields everywhere and they wipe everything down even more. They had always been using these (what looks like) oversized conditioning caps in their pedicure tubs for every client, and its still cleaned and sanitized as well as the seats and remotes. I just remember 5 years ago seeing them cleaning and wiping and was like (yeah the owner has my type of OCD)
> 
> EDIT:  spelling


Here’s my question bc for at least a good decade or more I have always brought my own polish. Are they still using community polish?


----------



## Everything Zen

awhyley said:


> What the?
> 
> Italian woman mistakenly given six shots of Covid-19 vaccine​A 23-year-old Italian woman who was mistakenly administered six doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine in Italy’s Tuscany was discharged from the hospital on Monday after she was observed to have not suffered any adverse reaction from the overdose.
> 
> She was kept under observation for 24 hours in the Noa hospital and was discharged only after she was found to be in “good health”, Daniella Gianelli, a hospital spokesperson told CNN. The patient was given fluids, anti-inflammatory and fever medications as a preventive measure.
> 
> “The patient did not have fever and did not have any pain except for pain at the inoculation site, nor any other manifestations,” Dr Antonella Vicenti, director of infectious diseases at Noa Hospital told CBS News. “She was a bit frightened, thus we preferred to keep her here until this morning.”
> 
> The incident took place on Sunday when the health worker, administering the vaccine accidentally injected an entire vial that had six doses of the vaccine. The health worker realised the mistake after she saw five empty syringes.
> 
> Ms Gianelli further said that the doctors will continue to monitor the patient’s immune response to the “massive dose of the vaccine”, adding that an internal probe has been opened to investigate the matter.
> 
> Dr Tommaso Bellandi, director of patient security for the northwest Tuscany health authority, while condemning the incident said that it occurred because the nurse had an attention lapse.
> 
> He further explained that each vial of the Pfizer vaccine contains six doses, which are individually extracted and placed in a separate vial where they are diluted. He said that the health worker in question accidentally injected all the liquid from an undiluted vial.
> 
> “She thought that the dilution had taken place,” said Dr Bellandi. “They are both transparent liquids of the same density. Unfortunately, this contributed to the error.”
> 
> Earlier in April, at least 77 inmates at a prison in Iowa, US were administered overdoses of the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine. Within a week of receiving the vaccine, “dozens” of them reported sick.
> 
> While none of the inmates were hospitalized, a prison spokesperson had at the time told the_ New York Times _that they were suffering from ailments consistent with people who have had adverse reactions to the vaccine, including body aches and low-grade fever.
> 
> Link: https://www.msn.com/en-xl/news/news...ccine/ar-BB1gBpQf?ocid=mailsignout&li=BBJDXDP


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> Here’s my question bc for at least a good decade or more I have always brought my own polish. Are they still using community polish?


Yep. They use community polish.
Always bring your own polish.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

awhyley said:


> What the?
> 
> Italian woman mistakenly given six shots of Covid-19 vaccine​A 23-year-old Italian woman who was mistakenly administered six doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine in Italy’s Tuscany was discharged from the hospital on Monday after she was observed to have not suffered any adverse reaction from the overdose.
> 
> She was kept under observation for 24 hours in the Noa hospital and was discharged only after she was found to be in “good health”, Daniella Gianelli, a hospital spokesperson told CNN. The patient was given fluids, anti-inflammatory and fever medications as a preventive measure.
> 
> “The patient did not have fever and did not have any pain except for pain at the inoculation site, nor any other manifestations,” Dr Antonella Vicenti, director of infectious diseases at Noa Hospital told CBS News. “She was a bit frightened, thus we preferred to keep her here until this morning.”
> 
> The incident took place on Sunday when the health worker, administering the vaccine accidentally injected an entire vial that had six doses of the vaccine. The health worker realised the mistake after she saw five empty syringes.
> 
> Ms Gianelli further said that the doctors will continue to monitor the patient’s immune response to the “massive dose of the vaccine”, adding that an internal probe has been opened to investigate the matter.
> 
> Dr Tommaso Bellandi, director of patient security for the northwest Tuscany health authority, while condemning the incident said that it occurred because the nurse had an attention lapse.
> 
> He further explained that each vial of the Pfizer vaccine contains six doses, which are individually extracted and placed in a separate vial where they are diluted. He said that the health worker in question accidentally injected all the liquid from an undiluted vial.
> 
> “She thought that the dilution had taken place,” said Dr Bellandi. “They are both transparent liquids of the same density. Unfortunately, this contributed to the error.”
> 
> Earlier in April, at least 77 inmates at a prison in Iowa, US were administered overdoses of the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine. Within a week of receiving the vaccine, “dozens” of them reported sick.
> 
> While none of the inmates were hospitalized, a prison spokesperson had at the time told the_ New York Times _that they were suffering from ailments consistent with people who have had adverse reactions to the vaccine, including body aches and low-grade fever.
> 
> Link: https://www.msn.com/en-xl/news/news...ccine/ar-BB1gBpQf?ocid=mailsignout&li=BBJDXDP


I'm still tickled (cuz it didn't happen to me) at the other story where the CVS employee injected the person with moderna when they were supposed to get pfizer then got up and ran away when they realized what they did. 

I think that if you inject somebody with the wrong thing the wisest thing you can do is run.  Don't apologize that's prime  whuppin time.  Just run cuz you got whatever you get coming cuz YOU HAD ONE JOB!!!!!


----------



## Peppermynt

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm still tickled (cuz it didn't happen to me) at the other story where the CVS employee injected the person with moderna when they were supposed to get pfizer then got up and ran away when they realized what they did.
> 
> I think that if you inject somebody with the wrong thing the wisest thing you can do is run.  Don't apologize that's prime  whuppin time.  Just run cuz you got whatever you get coming cuz YOU HAD ONE JOB!!!!!


I can almost see it happening though. When I got my second dose (I’m in NorVA) they had both Pfizer and Moderna available. They color coded the cups at each station and a “runner” brought the syringes over and put them in the right cup. I can see a runner screwing up or even the person administering the shot grabbing the wrong one. That of course wouldn’t happen to me cause I was watching alladem like a hawk. I even said to the EMT who was at my station, “oh so that’s how they track, by color, oh and I see blue is Moderna, right? Right?”


----------



## SoniT

I'm still wearing the mask. Wearing the mask isnt a big deal to me.  My state is about to go back to full capacity indoors. It seems like they're really rushing to get things back to normal. 


CDC Says Fully Vaccinated People No Longer Need to Wear Masks in Most Cases

The new guidance still calls for wearing masks in crowded indoor settings like buses, planes, hospitals, prisons and homeless shelters

By Staff and wire reports • Published 1 hour ago • Updated 10 seconds ago

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Thursday eased indoor and outdoor mask-wearing guidance for fully vaccinated people, allowing them to safely stop wearing masks inside in most places.

The new guidance still calls for wearing masks in crowded indoor settings like buses, planes, hospitals, prisons and homeless shelters, but could ease restrictions for reopening workplaces and schools.

Full article:  https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...ng-for-vaccinated-people-sources-say/2671146/


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

SoniT said:


> I'm still wearing the mask. Wearing the mask isnt a big deal to me.  My state is about to go back to full capacity indoors. It seems like they're really rushing to get things back to normal.
> 
> 
> CDC Says Fully Vaccinated People No Longer Need to Wear Masks in Most Cases
> 
> The new guidance still calls for wearing masks in crowded indoor settings like buses, planes, hospitals, prisons and homeless shelters
> 
> By Staff and wire reports • Published 1 hour ago • Updated 10 seconds ago
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Thursday eased indoor and outdoor mask-wearing guidance for fully vaccinated people, allowing them to safely stop wearing masks inside in most places.
> 
> The new guidance still calls for wearing masks in crowded indoor settings like buses, planes, hospitals, prisons and homeless shelters, but could ease restrictions for reopening workplaces and schools.
> 
> Full article:  https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...ng-for-vaccinated-people-sources-say/2671146/


And you know that people are going to be lying about their vaccination status........


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Teens in FL are wanting a vaccine but overall vaccine rates are slowing down.
> The 18-26 demographic are REFUSING it at the highest levels....POC, especially blacks are refusing it a lot as well.
> 
> So no one can say no one tried to offer it to blacks. If they refuse, its their right. I don't want to hear (in 10 years) how no one tried to help the black community. Sure its still some gaps in equity in that area but where I live the blacks are like "get off my lawn and *** you."
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, outside in FL is wide open with no masks.
> 
> However companies, stores, nail shops, businesses are still like "no mask, no business" so thats been nice.


Did they say why? Do they not trust the government0 don't want to be guinea pigs?

Are they practicing other methods of not contracting the virus?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The updated mask guidelines are insane.  

_"Anyone who is fully vaccinated can participate in indoor and outdoor activities, large or small, without wearing a mask or physical distancing,'' Walensky said. "If you are fully vaccinated, you can start doing the things that you had stopped doing because of the pandemic.''_

In practice that's go be everybody who don't want to wear a mask whether they are vaccinated or not.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Did they say why? Do they not trust the government0 don't want to be guinea pigs?
> 
> Are they practicing other methods of not contracting the virus?


Florida people are used to everyone and everything trying to kill them so the figure Covid is just something else on the list.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Did they say why? Do they not trust the government0 don't want to be guinea pigs?
> 
> Are they practicing other methods of not contracting the virus?



You know Florida folk are reckless. Ask Florida Man and his cousins and nem. And I say this as a Floridian myself.


----------



## lavaflow99

SoniT said:


> I'm still wearing the mask. Wearing the mask isnt a big deal to me.  My state is about to go back to full capacity indoors. It seems like they're really rushing to get things back to normal.
> 
> 
> CDC Says Fully Vaccinated People No Longer Need to Wear Masks in Most Cases
> 
> The new guidance still calls for wearing masks in crowded indoor settings like buses, planes, hospitals, prisons and homeless shelters
> 
> By Staff and wire reports • Published 1 hour ago • Updated 10 seconds ago
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Thursday eased indoor and outdoor mask-wearing guidance for fully vaccinated people, allowing them to safely stop wearing masks inside in most places.
> 
> The new guidance still calls for wearing masks in crowded indoor settings like buses, planes, hospitals, prisons and homeless shelters, but could ease restrictions for reopening workplaces and schools.
> 
> Full article:  https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...ng-for-vaccinated-people-sources-say/2671146/


Same.  I will be wearing mine too.

Too fast too soon. 



Ms. Tarabotti said:


> And you know that people are going to be lying about their vaccination status........


 Exactly!  Are they going to be asking for vaccination cards at the door?  What about those fake vax cards out there?

This doesn't feel right.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

lavaflow99 said:


> Same.  I will be wearing mine too.
> 
> Too fast too soon.
> 
> 
> Exactly!  Are they going to be asking for vaccination cards at the door?  What about those fake vax cards out there?
> 
> This doesn't feel right.


All this. I'm still wearing my mask. This is too much too soon and something in the water isn't clean.

Hang on ladies, we're in for a ride.


----------



## lavaflow99

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> All this. I'm still wearing my mask. This is too much too soon and something in the water isn't clean.
> 
> Hang on ladies, we're in for a ride.


Right?  And with summer right around the corner and folks talking about "____(fill in your ethnicity or gender) summer," it is going to be interesting to see what direction the cases go.

The summer is going to be crazy!


----------



## PatDM'T

But at my job
they just said
masks are no
longer needed,
then my boss 
added that no
temperature checks
are needed either. 

Majority of the
people at my
job are not
vaccinated or 
planning to be.

I am keeping
my mask on.
Nothing in my
life will change.
Covid is still here
as far as I know.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I expected the trends we are seeing.  I figured once the vaccine got popular many would treat it like a cure.  Many people I know have the mindset of "get the vaccine, so you can go back to normal life".   Which isn't a good idea during  a pandemic but what does common sense know when it conflicts with what folks want to do?  My  concern now is the highest it has been since the pandemic started since so many people I love are getting ready for that wedding, vacation, >>insert social event they are eager to do<<< now...whether vaccinated or not.  Treating a pandemic like an minor inconvenience is a terrible idea.


----------



## dancinstallion

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^Oh wow.  I did not know that.  I don't usually see them in stores or pharmacies.  I have the liquid D3/K2 but I ordered it on Amazon.  I have been taking D3 and K2 together for about a year or two now but sometimes I just grab the regular D3 and take more than instructed of that one.  I take the liquid formula as instructed.
> 
> Glad NAC is getting more noticed.  In my opinion, ever patient in the hospital with C19 should take it on admission.  There are more and more physicians getting on board with nutrition and supplements.





vevster said:


> My allergy formula, DHIST, has some NAC in it.
> 
> K2 is very easy to find.  I know of several formulas that have it with the D3 and I currently take it separately.



FDA sent a warning to Amazon saying they cant sell NAC because it is considered a drug and not a dietary supplement. Amazon didnt fight back and will no longer sell it. Other stores havent removed it yet. 
I hate the FDA


----------



## Ganjababy

I finally got my second vax yesterday. DH has not had any. He does not want to be but I told him he has to have it once he is offered.


----------



## Melaninme

CVS Employee in NY Caught Trying to Give Out Fraudulent COVID Vaccination Cards
					

On Thursday, Nassau County police said that a 21-year-old CVS employee was arrested after allegedly pilfering eight pre-filled vaccination cards, just missing the names of the people who would potentially use them, along with 54 blank ones that were found in his car as well




					www.nbcwashington.com
				




CVS Employee in NY Caught Trying to Give Out Fraudulent COVID Vaccination Cards​Authorities said the cards could not have been used with New York State's Excelsior Pass — the so-called COVID passport — because it relies on vaccination databases along with the paper card​By Gilma Avalos • Published May 14, 2021 • Updated 2 hours ago​Up Next








One-On-One With Chef José Andrés






Black-Owned Business ‘Still Struggling' in ...








1:36

1:36/ 2:46












 
Share

Expand

Thursday marked the first day that children between the ages of 12 through 17 started getting their COVID-19 vaccinations across the country, with the inoculations offering a shot at a return to normal, pre-pandemic life.
And now that the CDC announced that those who have been fully vaccinated no longer have to wear face masks or socially distance in most indoor settings, vaccination cards represent a ticket to freedom, allowing those who have them access to sporting events, concerts and more.
However, with that opportunity comes people willing to cheat the system, willing to pay to have those experiences back without getting vaccinated. The I-Team recently revealed that counterfeit vaccination cards are being sold on encrypted messaging services.
U.S. & World​The day's top national and international news.



ISRAEL10 HOURS AGO
Deaths Rise as Palestinians Flee Heavy Israeli Fire in Gaza​


MIDEAST CONFLICT17 MINS AGO
History of the Israel-Palestinian Conflict and What's Behind the Latest Clashes​There are other ways to obtain a card illegally. On Thursday, Nassau County police said that a 21-year-old CVS employee was arrested after allegedly pilfering eight pre-filled vaccination cards, just missing the names of the people who would potentially use them, along with 54 blank ones that were found in his car as well.
"They were taken within the last couple of days, with the intent to share them with family members and friends, so that they could go into venues and possibly even use them at schools," said Nassau County Police Commissioner Patrick Ryder.
According to court documents, the employee admitted to selling the cards to kids "so they can go to school." CVS said the worker, who has since been fired, worked at their location on Hempstead Turnpike in Levittown. In a statement, the pharmacy chain said in part that it it is cooperating with the investigation.
Authorities said the cards could not have been used with New York State's Excelsior Pass — the so-called COVID passport — because it relies on vaccination databases along with the paper card.
Zachary Honig was arrested as the county police department's Criminal Intelligence Rapid Response team was checking out a high-crime area. They said that in his car, they also found silver-colored brass knuckles and a controlled substance. County Executive Laura Curran said the scheme is far from a victimless crime — but rather hurts everyone.
"The reason we can get back to normal is because we're getting vaccinated. If you're faking it, it can set the whole thing back," Curran said.
Police were working with federal officials, and do not believe that Honig had yet sold any cards. An investigation is ongoing.
Curran also said she was filing legislation to send a clear message that making fraudulent vaccine cards is not acceptable.
In New Jersey, there is pending legislation that would establish criminal penalties for producing, selling and using a fake COVID-19 vaccination card. Under the proposed bill, those who make, sell or transfer the fake cards could face up to 10 years in prison and a $150,000 fine; anyone who is caught using a fake one could get five years in prison and a $15,000 fine.


----------



## PatDM'T

Ganjababy said:


> I finally got my second vax yesterday. DH has not had any. He does not want to be *but I told him he has to have it once he is offered.*



 
Look at you
@Ganjababy 
laying down 
da law!


----------



## Melaninme

New York Yankees say 8 fully vaccinated members have tested positive for COVID-19
					

Torres is the first Yankees player to have a breakthrough case of COVID-19.




					www.cbsnews.com
				












						Covid-19 Outbreak Among 8 Fully Vaccinated Members Of NY Yankee Organization: Implications For CDC Guidance On Masking
					

Today the New York Yankees announced that an 8th member of the organization, shortstop Gleyber Torres, has tested positive for the novel coronavirus. Announcement of the Yankee outbreak occurred on the same day that the CDC loosened its guidance on masking protocols for fully vaccinated individuals.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Melaninme

Torres is Yankees' 8th confirmed COVID-19 case
					

The Yankees placed Gleyber Torres on the COVID-19 injured list after the shortstop tested positive for the coronavirus for the second time in less than a year.




					www.google.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is stupid


----------



## PatDM'T

TrulyBlessed said:


> This is stupid


So how will they
know who is who?

Will they now be
asking for proof?

I am convinced
antimaskers have
bad breath.

It is the only
thing that makes
sense to me why
people would be 
so eager to be rid
of something that 
keeps everyone safe
and also keeps annoying 
people from recognizing 
you and gives you an
excuse to not speak
to them coz "it is hard
to tell who is who."


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Not surprised Wal-Mart is first.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99

Melaninme said:


> Torres is Yankees' 8th confirmed COVID-19 case
> 
> 
> The Yankees placed Gleyber Torres on the COVID-19 injured list after the shortstop tested positive for the coronavirus for the second time in less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



So this baseball player was positive for COVID earlier this year and then again this week and he was fully vaccinated??   Geez what kinda bad luck is that??

ETA:  I guess the vaccine/immunity is working since he didn't die or end up in the hospital  #findapositive

The Yankees got J&J by the way if that means anything.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Sigh.  I haven't done grocery delivery service but if this gets out of control, I may have to open an account.


----------



## Melaninme

lavaflow99 said:


> Sigh.  I haven't done grocery delivery service but if this gets out of control, I may have to open an account.


I started a while ago and now may be my only way to shop.


----------



## Melaninme

lavaflow99 said:


> So this baseball player was positive for COVID earlier this year and then again this week and he was fully vaccinated??   Geez what kinda bad luck is that??
> 
> ETA:  I guess the vaccine/immunity is working since he didn't die or end up in the hospital  #findapositive
> 
> *The Yankees got J&J by the way if that means anything.*



Nope, just means I'mma still wear my mask regardless of what CDC says, Biden and the rest of them....


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


> Sigh.  I haven't done grocery delivery service but if this gets out of control, I may have to open an account.





Melaninme said:


> I started a while ago and now may be my only way to shop.


I confess my lazy
butt started before
Covid was a thing
and I have never 
looked back. 

Not having to 
leave my home 
for 3 winters
and risk icy
roads has been
a blessing. 

I also stick to
my shopping
list better when
I shop online than
when I browse aisles
myself and find myself
giving in to enticing 
ideas that were not 
part of the plan.


----------



## lavaflow99

Melaninme said:


> I started a while ago and now may be my only way to shop.


I have always enjoyed going grocery shopping so not ready to give it up just yet.  Always found it therapeutic going up and down the aisles looking at products.  Yeah I know sounds weird.    But if folks start acting a-fool, then I'll be joining you.


----------



## lavaflow99

Melaninme said:


> Nope, just means I'mma still wear my mask regardless of what CDC says, Biden and the rest of them....
> 
> 
> View attachment 472143


Amen sister


----------



## yamilee21

I expect stupidity from Walmart, but I am extremely disappointed by Costco and Trader Joe’s. My local TJ’s still had a line to get into the store at 8pm on weeknights as late as November 2020, well after all other stores had stopped enforcing strict spacing rules; that is how serious they were about Covid precautions.

The Yankees apparently had a group of 85 traveling together, all fully vaccinated. Of the 85, 8 tested positive, and only *one* developed symptoms. The public health officials  have been saying that this actually proves that it works exactly as planned - no one died, no one even got sick enough to be hospitalized, and only 8 were positive in total, despite all 85 being exposed. The vaccines decrease the likelihood of severe symptoms, and decrease likelihood of transmission, but they do not prevent it altogether.

ETA: I was wondering whether Torres was one of the unlucky people who just keep testing positive forever, but it looks like it might be a second infection, since the Yankees require negative tests. The general recommendation is not to test again within 90 days of the start of the infection, because there are people who continue to test positive well after the infectious period.


----------



## prettywhitty

Melaninme said:


> I started a while ago and now may be my only way to shop.


Same. Grocery delivery save so much time.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

If you can go to the grocery store when they first open you’ll have it mostly to yourself. This is what I did for most of the pandemic.


----------



## Melaninme

Black Ambrosia said:


> If you can go to the grocery store when they first open you’ll have it mostly to yourself. This is what I did for most of the pandemic.


DH and I talked about doing this last night.


----------



## SoniT

Now how are these stores supposed to know who is vaccinated and who is not?  This has been a crazy week regarding the pandemic news. I'll keep wearing my mask.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

Not trying to be hyperbolic but- We are setting ourselves up to be the next India…


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I think what concerns me most is that Fauci just said they don’t know what the magic number is for herd immunity AND they don’t know how long immunity lasts once vaccinated. How can they determine when to start administering booster shots? When will booster shots be available? When will we know if they’re effective on the variant out of India? I know there are a lot of unknowns so I don’t expect all of this info to be available but i’m concerned that they’d change the mask guidance with these unknowns.


----------



## dancinstallion

Everything Zen said:


> Not trying to be hyperbolic but- We are setting ourselves up to be the next India…



Yes I think so. I think it will be less media coverage on the next spike. It will appear as though everything is back to normal.
It feels like everything is back to normal already. Everything is open, people can travel. Only a few restrictions left in certain areas.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## PatDM'T

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I really hate
how SM has
given idiots a
platform to
make noise.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

That damn Ricky Schroeder!


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


>



God is ALWAYS on time.


----------



## Brownie

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Good thing she’s not a heavy sleeper


----------



## Ganjababy

Oh my god. I felt so horrible yesterday. I was at work and felt like I was about to collapse. Every physical and mental task took longer and more effort. I thought I was a having a severe  bout of hayfever but it just kept getting worse, and worse. Just lousy over all. Runny nose, lethargy and listlessness, lack of focus (brain fog). I had to inform my director  that he may have to come in because I felt I was about to collapse. After looking at my phone I realized that my last text to him consisted of me sending him heart emojis (by mistake but he does not know that) . So his reply was a bit weird. Not what I expect as a backup/support. So now I am wondering if he thinks I was inappropriate. How do I fix this? Should I just ignore it? I needed a day off last week and asked him to replace me. But while I did so I just realized I sent him a bunch of hearts in the text by mistake. Should I ignore it and carry on or say I texted the hearts by mistake? Yes this is about 2 things. COVID-19 vaccines and inappropriate texting to boss.  What makes it worse is that I texted him last night to tell him I was feeling ill as a forewarning in case I collapsed and he had to come in. But his response seemed terse, then I looked at our texting history and I had sent him a bunch of hearts by mistake and now I wonder if the tereseness was due to that, or the fact that he was at home with his family on Sunday and his employee was texting him that he may have to come in?


----------



## PatDM'T

Ganjababy said:


> Oh my god. I felt so horrible yesterday. I was at work and felt like I was about to collapse. Every physical and mental task took longer and more effort. I thought I was a having a severe  bout of hayfever but it just kept getting worse, and worse. Just lousy over all. Runny nose, lethargy and listlessness, lack of focus (brain fog). I had to inform my director  that he may have to come in because I felt I was about to collapse. After looking at my phone I realized that my last text to him consisted of me sending him heart emojis (by mistake but he does not know that) . So his reply was a bit weird. Not what I expect as a backup/support. So now I am wondering if he thinks I was inappropriate. How do I fix this? Should I just ignore it? I needed a day off last week and asked him to replace me. But while I did so I just realized I sent him a bunch of hearts in the text by mistake. Should I ignore it and carry on or say I texted the hearts by mistake? Yes this is about 2 things. COVID-19 vaccines and inappropriate texting to boss.  What makes it worse is that I texted him last night to tell him I was feeling ill as a forewarning in case I collapsed and he had to come in. But his response seemed terse, then I looked at our texting history and I had sent him a bunch of hearts by mistake and now I wonder if the tereseness was due to that, or the fact that he was at home with his family on Sunday and his employee was texting him that he may have to come in? Should I address the emojis sent by accident? Or pretend to ignore them? What do you ladies think?


I think I would
address them
and chalk it up
to being out of it.

It is the truth
and whether he
believes you or
not, you have a
clear conscience
and have tried
to fix your mistake.

IMO that is better
than there being
a misunderstanding
that could bite
your  later on..

Sorry that
happened
to you.

I would be
mortified.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Its so ironic that all my vaccinated friends and acquaintances prefer to continue to mask up.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Did they say why? Do they not trust the government0 don't want to be guinea pigs?
> 
> Are they practicing other methods of not contracting the virus?


Many in that age bracket don't trust the gov't. There is a certain demographic of young blacks and then way more whites who are very anti-gov. And yes, many say they don't want to be guinea pigs.

No they are still partying and are the main demographic of humans living their best YOLO life right now. I knew it was bad when a reporter called me a few months ago asking about it. I directed her to our PIO and gave the Head of our Health Dept the heads up. The difference in stats is extremely significant.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> Not surprised Wal-Mart is first.


I will give them a small slow clap for being one of the first to mandate it though. They are still in my city asking folk to wear one and if you don't you still stick out like a sore thumb in my part of FL. And thats good. Same for Target and Publix. 

One lady says she wears hers bc she doesn't want ppl to think she is a tRuMper.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think what concerns me most is that Fauci just said they don’t know what the magic number is for herd immunity AND they don’t know how long immunity lasts once vaccinated. *How can they determine when to start administering booster shots?* When will booster shots be available? When will we know if they’re effective on the variant out of India? I know there are a lot of unknowns so I don’t expect all of this info to be available but i’m concerned that they’d change the mask guidance with these unknowns.


I'm just gonna ask for one in December based on what I'm hearing about 6 or so month immunity. I was part of the first wave so we running close come next month.... I'll be getting my yearly flu shot in October. I don't have time to wait for these jokers. Hoping these later batches have the newer strains like the flu shot does.

Bless ya'll for ya'll sanity. You guys know where I stand on all things Public Health so ya'll are really a balm for me in this storm of what I have to deal with. My building still demands mask wearing.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


*faints*


----------



## dicapr

Crackers Phinn said:


> That damn Ricky Schroeder!


Not a surprised. He is a Trump supporter.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



I feel them. Just when this started to slow down a bit, here comes guidelines that will likely cause the rates to increase again. Our health care professionals are TIRED and that's not good for anyone who happens to need medical care.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

PatDM'T said:


> I think I would
> address them
> and chalk it up
> to being out of it.
> 
> It is the truth
> and whether he
> believes you or
> not, you have a
> clear conscience
> and have tried
> to fix your mistake.
> 
> IMO that is better
> than there being
> a misunderstanding
> that could come bite
> your  later on..
> 
> Sorry that
> happened
> to you.
> 
> I would be
> mortified.



I was going to say the same. Definitely address it.


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Its so ironic that all my vaccinated friends and acquaintances prefer to continue to mask up.



IMO, you have
smart friends.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Black Ambrosia said:


> If you can go to the grocery store when they first open you’ll have it mostly to yourself. This is what I did for most of the pandemic.


Yep and go midweek, Tue-Thur, not the weekends.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I feel them. Just when this started to slow down a bit, here comes guidelines that will likely cause the rates to increase again. Our health care professionals are TIRED and that's not good for anyone who happens to need medical care.


It sounds to me like the experts have done the math and said, they are done protecting people from themselves.  The people who are vaccinated can do hoodrat things with their friends and catch Covid if they want to but at least the majority who are high risk won't clog up the hospitals and the anti vaxxers are free to take they chances.   Hunger Games 

If I was the devious minded type, I'd be thinking this is the perfect opportunity to thin the herd instead of trying to absorb the cost to protect all of it.  At this point, vaccine is free and accessible to all, if this third wave of Kung Flu with a side of Curry come through and take out a chunk of the population, can't nobody come back with "well I didn't know" or discrimination or whatever then it is what it is.


----------



## vevster

To be in the studio audience of the not so popular (anymore) Wendy Show you need to be
Fully Vaccinated 
Show a negative PCR test from 3 days prior 
and wear a mask 

Good Luck with that.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> It sounds to me like the experts have done the math and said, they are done protecting people from themselves.  The people who are vaccinated can do hoodrat things with their friends and catch Covid if they want to but at least the majority who are high risk won't clog up the hospitals and the anti vaxxers are free to take they chances.   Hunger Games
> 
> If I was the devious minded type, I'd be thinking this is the perfect opportunity to thin the herd instead of trying to absorb the cost to protect all of it.  At this point, vaccine is free and accessible to all, if this third wave of Kung Flu with a side of Curry come through and take out a chunk of the population, can't nobody come back with "well I didn't know" or discrimination or whatever then it is what it is.


And at this point- I’m not mad at them


----------



## vevster

I just ordered 4 more of my fav mask.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> To be in the studio audience of the not so popular (anymore) Wendy Show you need to be
> Fully Vaccinated
> Show a negative PCR test from 3 days prior
> and wear a mask
> 
> Good Luck with that.


Good lordt.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> It sounds to me like the experts have done the math and said, they are done protecting people from themselves.  The people who are vaccinated can do hoodrat things with their friends and catch Covid if they want to but at least the majority who are high risk won't clog up the hospitals and the anti vaxxers are free to take they chances.   Hunger Games
> 
> If I was the devious minded type, I'd be thinking this is the perfect opportunity to thin the herd instead of trying to absorb the cost to protect all of it.  At this point, vaccine is free and accessible to all, if this third wave of Kung Flu with a side of Curry come through and take out a chunk of the population, can't nobody come back with "well I didn't know" or discrimination or whatever then it is what it is.


God willing I'm alive on the other side to see how the research shakes out and see what history calls this period. At least we'll have better documentation vs the early 1900's when Spanish Flu hit. 
NOT THAT WE WERE NOT PREPARED....

politics matter--for those who don't vote.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I walk into the lunchroom to two employees sitting across a 2 foot table eating and ki-ki'ing together and said "Are ya'll supposed to be that close?" One says, well "I'm fully vaccinated" and the other says "I'm not" and the vaxxed one says "why wouldn't you tell me that?" and the non vaxxed one just Yeezy shrugged and these are people who are/were friendly with each other.

So now I have to send out the "don't assume" email.  

I hate everybody.    Be Careful and don't trust nobody outside of your household and even then.


----------



## january noir

Crackers Phinn said:


> I walk into the lunchroom to two employees sitting across a 2 foot table eating and ki-ki'ing together and said "Are ya'll supposed to be that close?" One says, well "I'm fully vaccinated" and the other says "I'm not" and the vaxxed one says "why wouldn't you tell me that?" and the non vaxxed one just Yeezy shrugged and these are people who are/were friendly with each other.
> 
> So now I have to send out the "don't assume" email.
> 
> I hate everybody.    Be Careful and don't trust nobody outside of your household and even then.



People can mess around and stop wearing their masks or stay physically distant with people they think they know (for now, at least) if they want to... someone will learn the hard way and it won't be pretty.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I walk into the lunchroom to two employees sitting across a 2 foot table eating and ki-ki'ing together and said "Are ya'll supposed to be that close?" One says, well "I'm fully vaccinated" and the other says "I'm not" and the vaxxed one says "why wouldn't you tell me that?" and the non vaxxed one just Yeezy shrugged and these are people who are/were friendly with each other.
> 
> So now I have to send out the "don't assume" email.
> 
> *I hate everybody.    Be Careful and don't trust nobody outside of your household and even then.*


Wow.
2 of mine are unvaccinated (they work across town from me) but gets mad if anyone mentions it. A vaccinated co-worker had their adult daughter test positive and she mentioned in an email (they are a small unit of 5) that she would stay home to not expose them. But the health dept said she doesnt have to quarantine bc she is vaccinated. They got angry for being called out (everyone knew) and sent a long email to them about "their rights"
Then they saw her in the office bc she is vaccinated and doesn't have to quarantine, then told her she is "exposing them." 
So now I have to go in there as the Program Director and set them straight--and remind them they are still on probation. They are coming in late and are new---too new to be starting shenanigans about mess they don't understand.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I'm pretty much expecting a spike among the unvaccinated and among a fraction of the vaccinated.
Mind you---MANY people did not get the 2nd dose and people are just not GAF anymore. They see everyone outside so they wanna go outside.

If people refuse to use the honor system, vaccine passes are controversial but may become a thing.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Melaninme

C.D.C. Is Investigating a Heart Problem in a Few Young Vaccine Recipients (Published 2021)
					

The agency is reviewing several dozen reports that teenagers and young adults may have developed myocarditis after vaccination, officials said. But the agency has not determined whether the vaccine caused the condition.




					www.google.com


----------



## PatDM'T

Spoiler: Full artice here and link



Fungal infections can be devastating. And one in particular – mucormycosis – is adding to the burden of suffering in a country already in a deep Covid-19 crisis. We've seen reports from India of infections with mucormycosis, often termed "black fungus", in patients with Covid-19, or who are recovering from the coronavirus. 

As of March this year 41 cases of Covid-19-associated mucormycosis had been documented around the world, with 70% in India. Reports suggest the number of cases is now much higher, which is unsurprising given the current wave of Covid-19 infections in India.
But what is mucormycosis, and how is it linked with Covid-19?

*What is mucormycosis?*
Mucormycosis, formerly known as zygomycosis, is the disease caused by the many fungi that belong to the fungal family "Mucorales". Fungi in this family are usually found in the environment – in soil, for example – and are often associated with decaying organic material such as fruit and vegetables. 

The member of this family most often responsible for infections in humans is called Rhizopus oryzae. In India though, another family member called Apophysomyces, found in tropical and subtropical climates, is also common.






The fungi that cause mucormycosis are found normally in soil and on rotting organic material but can infect humans when they get a chance (Credit: Science Photo Library)

In the laboratory, these fungi grow rapidly and have a black-brown fuzzy appearance.
Those that cause human disease grow well at body temperature and in acidic environments – the kind seen when tissue is dead, dying or associated with uncontrolled diabetes.

*How do you get mucormycosis?*
Fungi in the Mucorales family are considered opportunistic, meaning they usually infect people with an impaired immune system, or with damaged tissue. Use of drugs which suppress the immune system such as corticosteroids can lead to impaired immune function, as can a range of other immunocompromising conditions, like cancer or transplants. Damaged tissue can occur after trauma or surgery.

There are three ways humans can contract mucormycosis – by inhaling spores, by swallowing spores in food or medicines, or when spores contaminate wounds. 

Inhalation is the most common. We actually breathe in the spores of many fungi every day. But our immune systems and lungs, if healthy, generally prevent them from causing an infection. 


When our lungs are damaged and our immune systems suppressed, such as is the case in patients being treated for severe Covid-19, these spores can grow in our airways or sinuses, and invade our bodies' tissues. 

Mucormycosis can manifest in the lungs, but the nose and sinuses are the most common site of mucormycosis infection. From there it can spread to the eyes, potentially causing blindness, or the brain, causing headaches or seizures. 





Crematoriums in New Delhi have been struggling to cope with the deaths caused by Covid-19 and secondary infections like mucormycosis are adding to the problems (Credit: Reuters)

It can also affect the skin. Life-threatening wound infections have been seen after injuries sustained during natural disasters or on battle fields where wounds have been contaminated by soil and water.

*In the environment*
There have been very few mucormycosis infections associated with Covid-19 in countries other than India. So why is the situation there so different? 

Before the pandemic, mucormycosis was already far more common in India than in any other country. It affects an estimated 14 in every 100,000 people in India compared to 0.06 per 100,000 in Australia, for example. 

Globally, outbreaks of mucormycosis have occurred due to contaminated products such as hospital linens, medications and packaged foods. But the widespread nature of the reports of mucormycosis in India suggests it's not coming from a single contaminated source.



> A recent summary of Covid-19-associated mucormycosis showed 94% of patients had diabetes​



Mucorales can be found in soil, rotting food, bird and animal excretions, water and air around construction sites, and moist environments.
Although never compared, it may be that Australia has a lower environmental burden of Mucorales than in India. 

But there could be another factor at play in India – diabetes.
When diabetes is poorly controlled, blood sugar is high and the tissues become relatively acidic – a good environment for Mucorales fungi to grow. This was identified as a risk for mucormycosis in India (where diabetes is increasingly prevalent and often uncontrolled) and worldwide well before the Covid-19 pandemic. Of all mucormycosis cases published in scientific journals globally between 2000-2017, diabetes was seen in 40% of cases. 
A recent summary of Covid-19-associated mucormycosis showed 94% of patients had diabetes, and it was poorly controlled in 67% of cases.
* 
A perfect storm*
People with diabetes and obesity tend to develop more severe Covid-19 infections. This means they're more likely to receive corticosteroids, which are frequently used to treat Covid-19. But the corticosteroids – along with diabetes – increase the risk of mucormycosis.

Meanwhile, the virus that causes Covid-19 can damage airway tissue and blood vessels, which could also increase susceptibility to fungal infection. 





Mucormycosis can be life threatening in patients already struggling against a disease such as Covid-19 (Credit: Money Sharma/AFP/Getty Images)

So damage to tissue and blood vessels from Covid-19 infection, treatment with corticosteroids, high background rates of diabetes in the population most severely affected by the coronavirus, and, importantly, more widespread exposure to the fungus in the environment are all likely to be playing a part in the situation we're seeing with mucormycosis in India.

*Treatment challenges*
In many Western countries, we've seen increased cases of another fungal infection, Aspergillosis, in patients who had severe Covid-19 infections, needed intensive care management and received corticosteroids. This fungus is also found in the environment but belongs to a different family. 

As Aspergillosis is the most common opportunistic fungus globally, and we have tests to rapidly diagnose this infection. But this is not the case with mucormycosis.

For the many patients affected with mucormyosis, the outcome is poor. About half of patients affected will die and many will sustain permanent damage to their health. 



> Mucormycosis can spread to the eyes, potentially causing blindness, or the brain, causing headaches or seizures​



Diagnosis and intervention as early as possible is important. This includes control of blood sugar, urgent removal of dead tissue, and antifungal drug treatment. 

But unfortunately, many infections will be diagnosed late and access to treatment is limited. This was the case in India prior to Covid-19 and the current demands on the health system will only make things worse. 

Controlling these fungal infections will require increased awareness, better tests to diagnose them early, along with a focus on controlling diabetes and using corticosteroids wisely. Patients will need access to timely surgery and antifungal treatment. But there also needs to be more research into prevention of these infections.

_* Monica Slavin is an expert in lung infections at the Royal Melbourne Hospital and head of the department of infectious diseases at the Peter MacCallum Cancer Centre in Melbourne, Australia.
* Karin Thursky is a professor of microbiology at The Peter Doherty Institute for Infection and Immunity, in Melbourne, Australia and director of the National Centre for Antimicrobial Stewardship.
This article_ *originally appeared* _on The Conversation, and is republished under a Creative Commons licence. _


Source: https://www.bbc.com/future/article/...he-black-fungus-hitting-indias-covid-patients


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This Olympics ain’t looking too good.


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> This Olympics ain’t looking too good.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> This Olympics ain’t looking too good.




They'll be alright. Everyone/athletes traveling there are vaccinated right? Oh I see the Japanese have a low Vaccination rate. 


Japan is about to inact the CommonPass.
​CommonPass​Share your current health status so you can safely return to normal life.


----------



## awhyley

dancinstallion said:


> They'll be alright. Everyone/athletes traveling there are vaccinated right? Oh I see the Japanese have a low Vaccination rate.
> 
> 
> Japan is about to inact the CommonPass.
> ​CommonPass​Share your current health status so you can safely return to normal life.



I thought that there was a link in here, but it's not clickable.  Here is CommonPass for those who want to read up.
Link: https://commonpass.org/

This is might work for the Japanese who have a strict moral system, high moral code, but it's the travelers who will mess this up.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> They'll be alright. Everyone/athletes traveling there are vaccinated right? Oh I see the Japanese have a low Vaccination rate.
> 
> 
> Japan is about to inact the CommonPass.
> ​CommonPass​Share your current health status so you can safely return to normal life.


I’m guessing the athletes will be fine. They’re vaccinated and usually at optimal health. For them the only issue might be encountering variants that the vaccines can’t handle.

Is everybody else traveling there vaccinated? Sounds like they’ll be taking covid back home if they don’t already have it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Another Summer "at the house" it is.....
Bleh.


----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m guessing the athletes will be fine. They’re vaccinated and usually at optimal health. For them the only issue might be encountering variants that the vaccines can’t handle.
> 
> Is everybody else traveling there vaccinated? Sounds like they’ll be taking covid back home if they don’t already have it.


Sometimes those at optimal health may do poorly due to that cytokine storm situation - where a healthy system over performs and ends up doing more damage.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Breakthrough coronavirus cases after vaccines are very rare and mostly due to variants, a new CDC report found​
Around 10,000 out of 100 million vaccinated Americans got COVID-19 after their shots, the CDC found.
Most of these "breakthrough infections" were caused by variants of concern, such as B.1.1.7.
But these infections were still rare and mostly mild — a sign that vaccines are holding up well.
By the end of April, more than 100 million Americans had received their coronavirus vaccines.

Clinical trial data had indicated that the vaccines would reduce their risk of getting symptomatic COVID-19 by around 66% to 95%, depending on which shot they got. A new report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention suggests that was indeed the case.

Still, as of April 30, around 10,000 Americans had developed "breakthrough infections" — cases of COVID-19 diagnosed at least two weeks after they were fully vaccinated. That's a rate of about 0.01%.

Around 27% of those infections were asymptomatic, meaning the vaccines performed as expected by preventing people from feeling sick. Another 10% of people with breakthrough infections were hospitalized (some for reasons other than COVID-19, though most were sick from the disease). And 2% of people with breakthrough infections — 160 individuals in total — died.

Overall, the new data indicates that breakthrough infections are extremely rare and mostly mild.

"Even though FDA-authorized vaccines are highly effective, breakthrough cases are expected, especially before population immunity reaches sufficient levels to further decrease transmission," the CDC wrote in the report.

The report also found that most breakthrough infections in the US — around 64% of cases, based on a sample of 555— were caused by variants of concern. That includes B.1.351 (the variant first identified in South Africa), B.1.1.7 (discovered in the UK), P.1 (found in Brazil), and two variants discovered in California: B.1.427 and B.1.429.

B.1.1.7 represented the majority of breakthrough infections, 56%, while B.1.351 represented the least at just 4%. Meanwhile, B.1.429 made up 25% of breakthrough infections, and B.1.427 and P.1 each represented 8%.

That 64% figure is pretty close to the CDC's estimate of the total share of US coronavirus cases caused by variants of concern. From March 28 to April 10, these variants represented around 70% of all the coronavirus strains sequenced by the CDC. This alignment in numbers suggests that vaccines are protecting people from variants about as well as from the original strain.

Real-life studies also suggest that vaccines are holding up well against variants.

New research found that people in Qatar who were fully vaccinated with Pfizer's shot were 75% less likely to get a COVID-19 case caused by B.1.351 than unvaccinated people were. They were also around 90% less likely to develop COVID-19 caused by B.1.1.7.

Even so, some people will get sick after their shots. Anna Kern, a 33-year nurse practitioner in Ferndale, Michigan, was among them.

"It feels weird to be a statistical anomaly," Kern told Insider.

Kern received her second dose of Pfizer's vaccine in January. She tested positive for COVID-19 in April after being exposed to the virus through an unvaccinated coworker who wasn't diligent about mask-wearing.

"I feel like those people who are getting COVID after being vaccinated for the most part are the people who have been really, really cautious for a really long time," Kern said. "So when you do get it, you feel lots of guilt — like, what did I do wrong? How could I have been more cautious?"

Kern said her primary symptoms were chills and fatigue, but she thinks the vaccine helped prevent a more severe outcome.

"I am still very grateful that I was vaccinated," she said. "I know this could have been a lot worse."


----------



## Everything Zen

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Which is another reason I will be wearing a N95 when I go to this outdoor concert in June and the devil may care. I don’t care that it’s in socially distanced pods of 4-6 people. I’m fully vaxxed and want to start some attempt at life again. The people I’m going with all say that they’re fully vaxxed but I don’t trust ANYONE.


The concert was canceled and I am actually relieved.  I’m trying to support the recovery efforts but people need to recognize that “normal” is gonna take TIME.


----------



## Evolving78

I’ve had my first dose a couple of weeks ago and my kiddies had their first dose. They are doing good today so far.


----------



## lavaflow99

Everything Zen said:


> The concert was canceled and I am actually relieved.  I’m trying to support the recovery efforts but people need to recognize that “normal” is gonna take TIME.


Yeah I'm not understanding the immediate rush to normal.  Like many people want 2018 life to be here like now.  There is still a pandemic going on last I checked.

And it's annoying when people keep questioning why those of us not racing to be outside, to travel, to go to restaurants, etc.  We will get there when we are ready!!  In the meantime, we just want to sit back and watch those who want to be outside to see what happens


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m just now occasionally willing to go to restaurants where they have outside seating. This whole thing is like sticking a baby toe back into society.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Another Summer "at the house" it is.....
> Bleh.


Many family members are now vaccinated so we'll visit mom and sis this summer for a few days and hit the beach. No flying or traveling out of state. FL is enough truly....Dad and gram are vaccinated so we may swing by.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I went to the Walmart grocery store and Smart & Final early morning on Sunday because Instacart pissed me off.   When I was checking out I heard but didn't see somebody at the entrance of Walmart coughing like they were hacking up a lung.  I assume they had a mask on.   Some random man kept getting within my social distancing space round the store and when I was checking out he tried to holler.  

I think I'm going to just use Amazon a few more times before I venture out again.


----------



## mensa

Crackers Phinn said:


> I went to the Walmart grocery store and Smart & Final early morning on Sunday because Instacart pissed me off.   When I was checking out I heard but didn't see somebody at the entrance of Walmart coughing like they were hacking up a lung.  I assume they had a mask on.   Some random man kept getting within my social distancing space round the store and when I was checking out he tried to holler.
> 
> I think I'm going to just use Amazon a few more times before I venture out again.


I get SO MAD when they get too close. Some of the white women do it too!!!!!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Our mask mandate was officially over June 1st. Plenty of folks at Kroger and Target without them. 50/50 maybe. Groups of people were mixed. Parents didn't have them on but kids did. A guy wouldn't but the lady would. I can't recall if the dealer required it when I got my oil change but one guy in the lobby didn't have one on and everyone else I saw did.

Festivals and what not are ramping back up too. 

I will say I was proven wrong. Our million dollar vax a thon actually did increase vaccinations. The latest winner didn't get his until after the drawing was announced.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I had an employee who had Covid last year ask me today if they were "technically" already vaccinated.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had an employee who had Covid last year ask me today if they were "technically" already vaccinated.



I actually laughed out loud.

Speaking of work, we didn't have any reported covid cases in May. Most people are still working from home but the warehouse folks and like 50 other people are in the office. They are trying to get the rest of us back in over the summer. So what's the most logical thing to do next: drop the mask requirement (for those who are vaccinated). Operating on the honor system of course.

Ohio is done with mask ok. Done.


----------



## yamilee21

I think people in general are testing way less at this point. In NYC, I’ve noticed an increase in people not bothering to test unless they have severe/obvious symptoms, for several days. I’m not convinced cases are quite as low as the official numbers would indicate. 

Also, the research isn’t complete enough to publicize this yet, but it seems the B.1.617 (Indian) variant is more easily able to infect *fully vaccinated* people than the other variants of concern... which is why the “everything is reopened at full capacity, masks optional” attitude is especially worrisome.


----------



## lavaflow99

yamilee21 said:


> I think people in general are testing way less at this point. In NYC, I’ve noticed an increase in people not bothering to test unless they have severe/obvious symptoms, for several days. I’m not convinced cases are quite as low as the official numbers would indicate.
> 
> Also, the research isn’t complete enough to publicize this yet, but it seems the B.1.617 (Indian) variant is more easily able to infect *fully vaccinated* people than the other variants of concern... which is why the “everything is reopened at full capacity, masks optional” attitude is especially worrisome.


I agree.  Just like the infamous Drump said if you test less, you will have less positives.   

That’s why hospitalizations and deaths will be the better metric fo follow. If those remain super low then I will be more convinced that the vaccines are working.

But I’m still double masking, avoiding crowds and not traveling. That is just me


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I meann......

I wonder what the other players are thinking right now.


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Crackers Phinn

Is It OK to Ask Health Care Providers if They’re Vaccinated? - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


> View attachment 472763
> View attachment 472765
> Is It OK to Ask Health Care Providers if They’re Vaccinated? - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


I already know what time it is with my PCP, so I’m going to have to see another physician. I’m not about to play that game with healthcare and clinical professionals. I got all of my vaccines and I hope my fellow healthcare colleagues do the same. I couldn’t even walk in the building without a flu shot..


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This is interesting. My PCP's policy on appointments is so strict I assumed he was vaccinated. I'm confident at a minimum he's tested regularly if he's not vaccinated but I plan to ask soon. They won't even open the door to let you in if you don't have proof of vaccination or a recent negative covid test performed by their office.


----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


>


I wouldn't want
their service anyway
breathing germs all
over the place.

So they fine people
for wearing a mask
AND for bragging 
about the vaccine?

So they don't like
the vaccine and
don't like masks.
WT???

Humans annoy me!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


>



This is absurd. If I see any place of business with a sign like this, rest assured I will be taking my coins elsewhere.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> View attachment 472763
> View attachment 472765
> Is It OK to Ask Health Care Providers if They’re Vaccinated? - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


I already know my kid's PCP is vaccinated and they don't even accept non-vaccinated children. My kid's daycare doesn't accept non-vaccinated children OR waivers (its private). When ppl ask if my kid's Peds office is good, I tell them, they are excellent and in high demand. But I tell them straight up if you are considering not vaccinating, you will need to go elsewhere. They will spread them out to a point.

I will ask my own new PCP if she is vaccinated. I see my OB more and I already know she and most of her staff are.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is interesting. My PCP's policy on appointments is so strict I assumed he was vaccinated. I'm confident at a minimum he's tested regularly if he's not vaccinated but I plan to ask soon. They won't even open the door to let you in if you don't have proof of vaccination or a recent negative covid test performed by their office.


Our offices here (IN FLORIDA) don't require a vaccine or negative test but they DO require a mask even though the mandates are removed.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


>


I appreciate this, because this is a great way to get a heads up on where to avoid Covid.


----------



## vevster

I suspect my chiropractor is not vaccinated. He is the BOMB. I’m not going anywhere.


----------



## Everything Zen

People lie about their status so I don’t care what they say. We all vaccinated so you can take your mask off- cool. Mask is staying on if I don’t know you like that.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## acapnleo

Just saw a job requisition that states:

Where permitted by law, must have received or be willing to receive the COVID-19 vaccine by date of hire to be considered for US based job.


----------



## lavaflow99

Maryland hospitals to start requiring employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19
					

Maryland hospitals and health systems will each set a date for employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19 as a condition of employment, setting the stage for immunization requirement at all other state businesses, workplaces and institutions.




					www.baltimoresun.com
				




My hospital system (MedStar) reports 80% of their workforce is vaccinated is growing. So it will be easy to mandate it and relieve folks of their positions if they choose not to be vaccinated.

Healthcare positions should be mandatory. We are around vulnerable patients and the last thing an already sick person with a weakened immune system needs is to be exposed to an unvaccinated infected employee. That is sacrilege and goes against the oath to do no harm.

Careers that have less person interaction and don’t involve taking care of the health of another individual makes sense if there is no mandate and is understandable. Though I won’t be mad if other businesses do for their bottom line 

Once the FDA fully approves Pfizer and Moderna, the mandate flood gates are going to open.  So buckle up folks!


----------



## lavaflow99

In first federal ruling on vaccine mandates, judge sides with Houston hospital, dismissing claims from staff resisters
					

Houston Methodist was the first U.S. hospital to mandate employee vaccines and suspended 170 who refused. The dismissal could have a ripple effect.



					www.usatoday.com
				





In first federal ruling on vaccine mandates, judge sides with Houston hospital, dismissing claims from staff resisters​HOUSTON – In the first federal ruling on vaccine mandates, a Houston judge Saturday dismissed a lawsuit by hospital employees who declined the COVID-19 shot – a decision that could have a ripple effect across the nation.

The case involved Houston Methodist, which was the first hospital system in the country to require that all its employees get vaccinated. U.S. District Judge Lynn N. Hughes said federal law does not prevent employers from issuing that mandate.

After months of warnings, Houston Methodist had put more than 170 of its 26,000 employees on unpaid suspension Monday. They were told they would be fired it they weren't vaccinated by June 21.

The hospital already had made it clear it means what it says: It fired the director of corporate risk – Bob Nevens – and another manager in April when they did not meet the earlier deadline for bosses.


In recent weeks, a few other major hospitals have followed Houston Methodist's lead, including the University of Pennsylvania, University of Louisville, New York Presbyterian and several major hospitals in the Washington, D.C. area.

Houston Methodist's CEO Marc Boom predicts more hospitals soon will join the effort. Many hospitals and employers were waiting for legal clarification before acting.

“We can now put this behind us and continue our focus on unparalleled safety, quality, service and innovation," Boom said after the ruling. "Our employees and physicians made their decisions for our patients, who are always at the center of everything we do."


The lawsuit was filed by 117 workers led by Jennifer Bridges, a nurse at Houston Methodist's Baytown hospital who declined the vaccine because she considers it experimental and dangerous. The judge disagreed, writing: "This claim is false, and it is also irrelevant."






Learning of the dismissal from USA TODAY, Bridges vowed not to give up. She has initiated a change.org petition that as of Saturday had drawn more than 9,000 signatures and a GoFundMe to pay for the lawsuit that has raised $130,000.

"This doesn't surprise me," she said

“Methodist is a very large company and they are pretty well protected in a lot of areas. We knew this was going to be a huge fight and we are prepared to fight it."
The lawsuit claimed that federal law prohibits employees from being required to get vaccinated without full U.S. Food and Drug Administration approval of the vaccines. Currently, the FDA has authorized the Moderna, Pfizer and Johnson & Johnson vaccines under a special provision for emergencies.

The judge dismissed this argument as well, saying that law does not apply to private employers. He also dismissed an argument that anyone who gets the vaccine is effectively a human subject in an experimental trial.

“The hospital's employees are not participants in a human trial," he wrote. "They are licensed doctors, nurses, medical technician, and staff members. The hospital has not applied to test the COVID-19 vaccines on its employees."

The lawsuit originally was filed in Texas state court but was moved to federal court at Houston Methodist's request. The federal judge ruled Saturday that Texas state law only protects workers from being fired if they are forced to commit a crime.


----------



## january noir

^^^ I'm torn.  I respect their right not to be vaccinated, but I also think that if you are a healthcare worker in close proximity to sick and contaminated individuals from a highly contagious virus, you should be vaccinated or at least work where you cannot become a threat to others.  They'd have to be covered with PPE their entire shift just like before vaccines were available.  Are they willing to do that at least?  I only skimmed the article.  Did it say what their options are?


----------



## lavaflow99

january noir said:


> ^^^ I'm torn.  I respect their right not to be vaccinated, but I also think that if you are a healthcare worker in close proximity to sick and contaminated individuals from a highly contagious virus, you should be vaccinated or at least work where you cannot become a threat to others.  They'd have to be covered with PPE their entire shift just like before vaccines were available.  Are they willing to do that at least?  I only skimmed the article.  Did it say what their options are?



Full PPE these days is reserved for going into patient rooms of confirmed COVID positive patients.  Now it's only surgical masks and maybe eye protection when we go into regular patient rooms.

If all health care providers are vaccinated, then that will minimized the use of N95 masks unnecessarily.  And I can see hospitals see this as a cost efficient move.  PPE shortages were real early in the pandemic!

The only options presented in the article by the hospital are be vaccinated or get fired.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I didn't know this bit of disgusting virus history. 

*Weighing the risks, on February 5th of 1777, George Washington finally committed to the unpopular policy of mass small pox inoculation by writing to inform Congress of his plan. Throughout February, Washington, with no precedent for the operation he was about to undertake, covertly communicated to his commanding officers orders to oversee mass inoculations of their troops in the model of Morristown and Philadelphia (Dr. Shippen's Hospital). At least eleven hospitals had been constructed by the year's end.*
George Washington and the First Mass Military Inoculation (John W. Kluge Center, Library of Congress) (loc.gov) 

* The process was simple. A physician lanced one of the infected patient’s pustules with a knife or scalpel and then inserted the infected blade under the skin of a healthy person. Generally the inoculated person contracted the disease, but in a much milder form. *
Washington Inoculates an Army | American Battlefield Trust (battlefields.org)


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


>


Well they're right about one thing. I wouldn't be going there. Covid aside how you gonna be so disrespectful to customers? It's like some people are allergic to money.


----------



## Lylddlebit

They are doubling down that folks actually want to be around them huh?  lol.  I tell ya I am not tripping about folks shouting from the rooftops vaxxed versus not vaxxed...masked versus not masked...invited versus not invited...when, the large majority of folks aren't worth the effort to be around when it would be an inconvenience let alone a danger.  Carry on...


Crackers Phinn said:


>





Crackers Phinn said:


>


----------



## SoniT

Another shooting over a mask. A cashier has lost her life.  I'm so tired. 









						Argument over mask at Georgia supermarket ends with fatal shooting
					

A sheriff's deputy was injured in the shooting.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

lavaflow99 said:


> In first federal ruling on vaccine mandates, judge sides with Houston hospital, dismissing claims from staff resisters
> 
> 
> Houston Methodist was the first U.S. hospital to mandate employee vaccines and suspended 170 who refused. The dismissal could have a ripple effect.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In first federal ruling on vaccine mandates, judge sides with Houston hospital, dismissing claims from staff resisters​HOUSTON – In the first federal ruling on vaccine mandates, a Houston judge Saturday dismissed a lawsuit by hospital employees who declined the COVID-19 shot – a decision that could have a ripple effect across the nation.
> 
> The case involved Houston Methodist, which was the first hospital system in the country to require that all its employees get vaccinated. U.S. District Judge Lynn N. Hughes said federal law does not prevent employers from issuing that mandate.
> 
> After months of warnings, Houston Methodist had put more than 170 of its 26,000 employees on unpaid suspension Monday. They were told they would be fired it they weren't vaccinated by June 21.
> 
> The hospital already had made it clear it means what it says: It fired the director of corporate risk – Bob Nevens – and another manager in April when they did not meet the earlier deadline for bosses.
> 
> 
> In recent weeks, a few other major hospitals have followed Houston Methodist's lead, including the University of Pennsylvania, University of Louisville, New York Presbyterian and several major hospitals in the Washington, D.C. area.
> 
> Houston Methodist's CEO Marc Boom predicts more hospitals soon will join the effort. Many hospitals and employers were waiting for legal clarification before acting.
> 
> “We can now put this behind us and continue our focus on unparalleled safety, quality, service and innovation," Boom said after the ruling. "Our employees and physicians made their decisions for our patients, who are always at the center of everything we do."
> 
> 
> The lawsuit was filed by 117 workers led by Jennifer Bridges, a nurse at Houston Methodist's Baytown hospital who declined the vaccine because she considers it experimental and dangerous. The judge disagreed, writing: "This claim is false, and it is also irrelevant."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning of the dismissal from USA TODAY, Bridges vowed not to give up. She has initiated a change.org petition that as of Saturday had drawn more than 9,000 signatures and a GoFundMe to pay for the lawsuit that has raised $130,000.
> 
> "This doesn't surprise me," she said
> 
> “Methodist is a very large company and they are pretty well protected in a lot of areas. We knew this was going to be a huge fight and we are prepared to fight it."
> The lawsuit claimed that federal law prohibits employees from being required to get vaccinated without full U.S. Food and Drug Administration approval of the vaccines. Currently, the FDA has authorized the Moderna, Pfizer and Johnson & Johnson vaccines under a special provision for emergencies.
> 
> The judge dismissed this argument as well, saying that law does not apply to private employers. He also dismissed an argument that anyone who gets the vaccine is effectively a human subject in an experimental trial.
> 
> “The hospital's employees are not participants in a human trial," he wrote. "They are licensed doctors, nurses, medical technician, and staff members. The hospital has not applied to test the COVID-19 vaccines on its employees."
> 
> The lawsuit originally was filed in Texas state court but was moved to federal court at Houston Methodist's request. The federal judge ruled Saturday that Texas state law only protects workers from being fired if they are forced to commit a crime.


They still have a right to not be vaccinated. They just have to find a job that doesn't require it. 

INSTALAWYERS were fighting online last week talmbout "they gone sue."

Okay.

And Trump supporters are laughable. Ya'll hitched ya'll wagon to pro-capitalist policy makers and policies. What you think they gonna do? Businesses are people now and can make their own decisions.

And please don't worry about a nursing and health care worker shortage. If you are following my hiring woes post in the Career section, you'll see I discuss that they've been pulling RNs from the Philippines here in FL for the better part of a year. Ain't gone be no shortage. Keep playing games.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I didn't know this bit of disgusting virus history.
> 
> *Weighing the risks, on February 5th of 1777, George Washington finally committed to the unpopular policy of mass small pox inoculation by writing to inform Congress of his plan. Throughout February, Washington, with no precedent for the operation he was about to undertake, covertly communicated to his commanding officers orders to oversee mass inoculations of their troops in the model of Morristown and Philadelphia (Dr. Shippen's Hospital). At least eleven hospitals had been constructed by the year's end.*
> George Washington and the First Mass Military Inoculation (John W. Kluge Center, Library of Congress) (loc.gov)
> 
> * The process was simple. A physician lanced one of the infected patient’s pustules with a knife or scalpel and then inserted the infected blade under the skin of a healthy person. Generally the inoculated person contracted the disease, but in a much milder form. *
> Washington Inoculates an Army | American Battlefield Trust (battlefields.org)


I mentioned this in another thread. It was so nasty.



			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/who-will-take-the-covid19-vaccine-anonymous-no-judgement.850547/page-7#post-25611915


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They still have a right to not be vaccinated. They just have to find a job that doesn't require it.
> 
> INSTALAWYERS were fighting online last week talmbout "they gone sue."
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And Trump supporters are laughable. Ya'll hitched ya'll wagon to pro-capitalist policy makers and policies. What you think they gonna do? Businesses are people now and can make their own decisions.
> 
> And please don't worry about a nursing and health care worker shortage. If you are following my hiring woes post in the Career section, you'll see I discuss that they've been pulling RNs from the Philippines here in FL for the better part of a year. Ain't gone be no shortage. Keep playing games.


I saw it for myself when I went to the hospital. It was like out of an apocalyptic movie! No supplies, clinical staffing shortages, etc.. I don’t understand why people are not getting it?!?? The government decided if you don’t get this shot, you are on your own. This is all the help we are gonna get.


----------



## PatDM'T

My sister was
walking into Ross
with a mask on.
Some white guy
beaming called
out to her,
"You don't need
to wear a mask
anymore..."
and as if this
underscores it,
he added,
"...Trump said so!"

I'ma need Bugs 
to fix this STAT


----------



## BrownBetty

PatDM'T said:


> My sister was
> walking into Ross
> with a mask on.
> Some white guy
> beaming called
> out to her,
> "You don't need
> to wear a mask
> anymore..."
> and as if this
> underscores it,
> he added,
> "...Trump said so!"
> 
> I'ma need Bugs
> to fix this STAT
> 
> View attachment 472961



I was out the other day and some white man said something similar to my friend sans the trump part.  I wish I would of heard him cause the cussing he would of received phew.
It cost nothing to mind your business.  If you don't want to wear a mask that is on you why are you worried about what I do with my face?  I wear a mask indoors and outdoors where there are crowds.

I know some folks who refuse to get the vaccine that's on them.  I am not arguing with you about your choice BUT I am making decisions about our relationship based on your choice.  We are not doing anything indoors, I am not eating out with you, just to name a couple of things.

I know folks have dropped off on testing.  I watch the postivity rate, the hospitalizations, and the death rates just to get a sense of what is happening in the streets.

I've eaten at restaurants, all outdoors.  I'm not comfortable doing much else.  I would love a outdoor day party though.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

PatDM'T said:


> My sister was
> walking into Ross
> with a mask on.
> Some white guy
> beaming called
> out to her,
> "You don't need
> to wear a mask
> anymore..."
> and as if this
> underscores it,
> he added,
> "...Trump said so!"
> 
> I'ma need Bugs
> to fix this STAT
> 
> View attachment 472961



I wish a YT man would...  and


----------



## Peppermynt

I have nothing to say to anyone who makes a snide remark about me still wearing a mask. If they're crazy enough to do that they may be crazy enough to shoot you like that fool who shot the cashier just the other day.


----------



## Evolving78

PatDM'T said:


> My sister was
> walking into Ross
> with a mask on.
> Some white guy
> beaming called
> out to her,
> "You don't need
> to wear a mask
> anymore..."
> and as if this
> underscores it,
> he added,
> "...Trump said so!"
> 
> I'ma need Bugs
> to fix this STAT
> 
> View attachment 472961


That same mess happened to me! I was so angry! I’m like I’m staying in the house.. I wanted to snap so bad, but all I could was leave. I had my child with me.


----------



## Evolving78

BrownBetty said:


> I was out the other day and some white man said something similar to my friend sans the trump part.  I wish I would of heard him cause the cussing he would of received phew.
> It cost nothing to mind your business.  If you don't want to wear a mask that is on you why are you worried about what I do with my face?  I wear a mask indoors and outdoors where there are crowds.
> 
> I know some folks who refuse to get the vaccine that's on them.  I am not arguing with you about your choice BUT I am making decisions about our relationship based on your choice.  We are not doing anything indoors, I am not eating out with you, just to name a couple of things.
> 
> I know folks have dropped off on testing.  I watch the postivity rate, the hospitalizations, and the death rates just to get a sense of what is happening in the streets.
> 
> I've eaten at restaurants, all outdoors.  I'm not comfortable doing much else.  I would love a outdoor day party though.


A family member just tested positive for Covid. It’s still out here.


----------



## Everything Zen

Peppermynt said:


> I have nothing to say to anyone who makes a snide remark about me still wearing a mask. If they're crazy enough to do that they may be crazy enough to shoot you like that fool who shot the cashier just the other day.


Like this crazy Karen that pulled a gun on my friend who got in the faster drive through lane in McDonalds outside of Indianapolis on Monday. Dude has a wife and two little girls to go home to.


----------



## Peppermynt

Just read this on apple news - folks are crazy. So disappointed in Americans.

Iowa man convicted of assault over mask fight sentenced to 10 years









						Iowa man convicted of assault over mask fight sentenced to 10 years — NBC News
					

The man is accused of gouging the victim's eye, kneeing him in the genitals and spitting and coughing on him, saying, "If I have it, you have it."




					apple.news
				






Spoiler: Article



The man is accused of gouging the victim's eye, kneeing him in the genitals and spitting and coughing on him, saying, "If I have it, you have it."

An Iowa man convicted of assaulting a man who told him to pull his mask up last year was sentenced Wednesday to 10 years in prison, according to a court representative.
Shane Michael, 42, was convicted last month to willful injury causing serious injury — a Class C forcible felony, according to court records — which has a mandatory 10-year prison term.
Jodi Heims, a records supervisor with the Polk County Clerk of Court Office confirmed that he was sentenced last week to 10 years in prison.
Michael was arrested on Nov. 11 following the altercation at an eyeglass store in Des Moines, according to a police report.
The victim, Mark Dinning, told Des Moines police that he told Michael as he was in the store that his mask was low on his face, the report said. Dinning, 60, said Michael got angry, and the two had a verbal argument.
When Dinning left the store, Michael followed him, cornered him outside and started to assault him, Dinning told police. Michael gouged Dinning's eye, kneed him in the genitals where he had recently had surgery and spit and coughed on him, saying, "If I have it, you have it."
Dinning said he bit Michael to try to stop the assault.
Michael told police that he was acting in self defense after Dinning "shoulder-checked" him when the two left the store, the police report said. Michael said Dinning had also "jabbed his thumb in his stomach."
But two witnesses said Michael started the physical confrontation. One recounted that Michael followed Dinning into the parking lot, cornered him and assaulted him, the police report said. There were no cameras in the parking lot.
Michael was charged with assault causing serious injury, according to court records. He was offered a plea deal that would have had him plead to willful injury causing bodily injury, a Class D felony, the Iowa Capital Dispatch reported. But Michael rejected the offer and opted to take his case to a jury.
Michael's attorney did not respond to repeated requests for comment.


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> I have nothing to say to anyone who makes a snide remark about me still wearing a mask. If they're crazy enough to do that they may be crazy enough to shoot you like that fool who shot the cashier just the other day.



Folks be getting
their knickers
in a bunch over
what people not
do
with their own
lives and bodies.


My response to
people who ask
why I am still
wearing my mask,
as if they just
crawled out from
under a rock and
missed the whole
pandemic era,
is "Because I look
so darn cute in it".


----------



## SoniT

Why do people care whether others choose to wear a mask? They need to mind their business.


----------



## yamilee21

SoniT said:


> Why do people care whether others choose to wear a mask? They need to mind their business.


Apparently, those of us who wear masks are all operatives working on the secret plot to bring about “Communism” in the U.S. Those who care are the patriots rooting us out and trying to convert us back to capitalistic “liberty” before it is too late… at least according to the former friend I had to downgrade to “avoidable acquaintance.”


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> A family member just tested positive for Covid. It’s still out here.


I just interviewed someone who is a contact tracer trying to leave that part of the Health Department. She says people still dying left and right. I did that interview 2 hours ago. She says I thought it would get easier but it doesn't.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> Apparently, those of us who wear masks are all operatives working on the secret plot to bring about “Communism” in the U.S. Those who care are the patriots rooting us out and trying to convert us back to capitalistic “liberty” before it is too late… at least according to the former friend I had to downgrade to “avoidable acquaintance.”


They can't accept the fact that people don't trust other folk hygiene.

Never mind the fact that many of us NOW are wishing masks were en vogue years ago. I promise I wish I would have thought of that a while back. How did we go on trusting everybody breath and hygiene. Its really been hard for black folk culturally. Cause I really wish I could Dettol 1/2 these folks in the street.


----------



## january noir

^^^  It's called "Collective Crazy."   So many people have absolutely lost all sense of sensibility and rationality since the rise of Donald Trump.
Folks used to hide foolish behavior, but now they don't care who is witness to it and who they target with their "crazy."


----------



## Evolving78

january noir said:


> ^^^  It's called "Collective Crazy."   So many people have absolutely lost all sense of sensibility and rationality since the rise of Donald Trump.
> Folks used to hide foolish behavior, but now they don't care who is witness to it and who they target with their "crazy."


This is what I’m trying to wrap my brain around. Like when did “showing your crazy” become a thing?


----------



## january noir

Evolving78 said:


> This is what I’m trying to wrap my brain around. Like when did “showing your crazy” become a thing?


The pandemic made some people snap.  Imagine if another virus that is more powerful or deadlier than COVID-19 hits...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

A coronavirus outbreak hit a Florida government building. Two people are dead but a vaccinated employee wasn't infected​(CNN) — Two people are dead and four of their coworkers were hospitalized after a Covid-19 outbreak swept through a government building in Manatee County, Florida.

The outbreak began in the IT department, according to Manatee County Administrator Scott Hopes, who is also an epidemiologist. Another person who worked on the same floor but in a different department also tested positive for coronavirus last week.

Of the six people infected, five were hospitalized. One employee who was in the hospital died and another employee who was not hospitalized also died, Hopes told CNN's Erin Burnett.

The only exposed employee in the IT office who was vaccinated did not get infected, Hopes said.

"The clinical presentation gives me concern that we're dealing with a very infectious variant that is quite deadly," Hopes told Burnett.

The government building was closed on Friday as a precaution. It reopened Monday but officials didn't implement a mask requirement, instead keeping them optional.

Hopes said he's encouraging workers who aren't vaccinated to wear a mask and the county is making them available to employees and visitors.

"Clearly masks work, but the vaccine is more important at this point," Hopes said.
Manatee County will offer a Covid-19 vaccine clinic for employees at the administration building on Friday.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/22/us/florida-manatee-county-coronavirus-outbreak/index.html


----------



## Melaninme

Almost 4,000 fully vaccinated people in Massachusetts have tested positive for COVID-19
					

Nearly 4,000 fully vaccinated people in Massachusetts have tested positive for COVID-19, according to data this month from the state Department of Public Health.




					news.yahoo.com
				




Almost 4,000 fully vaccinated people in Massachusetts have tested positive for COVID-19​

Coronavirus
David Aaro
Tue, June 22, 2021, 1:23 AM·2 min read


In this article:


Coronavirus

Nearly 4,000 fully vaccinated people in Massachusetts have tested positive for COVID-19, according to recent data from the state Department of Public Health.
The number of breakthrough cases in the state has been infrequent so far -- accounting for approximately one in 1,000 vaccinated people.
As of June 12, there were 3,791 coronavirus cases among the more than 3.7 million fully vaccinated individuals in Massachusetts, reports said.
- ADVERTISEMENT -
*ATTORNEY SUES TO STOP ‘MOST SEVERE’ VACCINE MANDATE AT INDIANA UNIVERSITY*
"We’re learning that many of the breakthrough infections are asymptomatic or they’re very mild and brief in duration," said Boston University infectious diseases specialist Davidson Hamer, according to the Boston Herald. "The viral load is not very high."
"Breakthroughs are expected, and we need to better understand who’s at risk and whether people who have a breakthrough can transmit the virus to others," he continued. "In some cases, they’ll be shedding such low levels of the virus and won’t be transmitting to others."
According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, large-scale clinical studies have found that COVID-19 vaccination prevented most people from getting the virus. Still, no vaccine is 100% effective at preventing the disease and there will be "a small percentage of fully vaccinated people who still get sick, are hospitalized, or die from COVID-19," the agency said.
*CDC PANEL CRITICIZED FOR POSTPONED MEETING ON COVID-19 VACCINES, RARE HEART ISSUES*
A recent study from the CDC showed that Pfizer and Moderna are about 90% effective against infection two weeks after the last dose has passed. The one-dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine is about 72% effective against moderate to severe disease, according to U.S. trials.
"Testing to identify current infection remains critical to control of COVID-19," a DPH spokeswoman told the paper. "People with current infection can spread the virus to others and isolation of cases and identification of close contacts (individuals who may have been exposed) is a foundation of public health response."
Health officials also warned about the contagious Delta variant, seen in areas in the U.S.
Todd Ellerin, director of infectious diseases at South Shore Health, expressed the need to get as many people vaccinated due to the highly contagious variants.

He made the plea as new virus cases were at record lows in the state last week amid the vaccine rollout.
As of Monday, more than 150 million people in the U.S. have been fully vaccinated, according to the CDC.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Was there some mass exposure event? It seems odd that 4,000 vaccinated people would even get tested to find out they’re positive. Statistically speaking most of them would’ve been asymptomatic.


----------



## Melaninme

Black Ambrosia said:


> Was there some mass exposure event? It seems odd that 4,000 vaccinated people would even get tested to find out they’re positive. Statistically speaking most of them would’ve been asymptomatic.


I don't believe that it was a mass exposure event.  I"m thinking this finding of breakthrough cases is among the entire state.  Like if you were vaccinated then showed signs/symptoms then decided to get tested to see what was up.  After your diagnosis was confirmed as covid-19, your case was reported  by the DPH and counted among other breakthrough cases reported/discovered throughout the entire state.


----------



## HappyAtLast

january noir said:


> The pandemic made some people snap.  Imagine if another virus that is more powerful or deadlier than COVID-19 hits...


I have no doubt it's on the horizon.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Evolving78 said:


> This is what I’m trying to wrap my brain around. Like when did “showing your crazy” become a thing?


Hmph...since Stump proved for the world to see that the WHITE person can get away with an-t-thing! I read somewhere that Dump gave people permission to be their worse selves. And that definitely seems true. I can't stand these people!


----------



## vevster

Melaninme said:


> I don't believe that it was a mass exposure event.  I"m thinking this finding of breakthrough cases is among the entire state.  Like if you were vaccinated then showed signs/symptoms then decided to get tested to see what was up.  After your diagnosis was confirmed as covid-19, your case was reported  by the DPH and counted among other breakthrough cases reported/discovered throughout the entire state.


I would like to know this number by state.


----------



## Melaninme

vevster said:


> I would like to know this number by state.


So would I.


----------



## yamilee21

NYC and Massachusetts have similarly sized populations, and a similar number of fully vaccinated persons. In NYC, roughly 4.1 million have fully vaccinated, and there have been about 4400 breakthrough infections among the fully vaccinated, among approximately 841,000 cumulative cases. So 0.5% of the cases have occurred in fully vaccinated persons. That is about the same for Massachusetts; 3800 cases out of 710,000 is about 0.5%. If the vaccines are 72-95% effective, we would expect that the number of “breakthrough” cases to increase and eventually represent quite a bit more than 0.5% of cases. The more important factor is that the number of cases with symptoms severe enough to cause hospitalizations and deaths remain very low, which they are. The overwhelming majority of the cases are still occurring among unvaccinated people, as are the severe illnesses and deaths.


----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


> A coronavirus outbreak hit a Florida government building. Two people are dead but a vaccinated employee wasn't infected​(CNN) — Two people are dead and four of their coworkers were hospitalized after a Covid-19 outbreak swept through a government building in Manatee County, Florida.
> 
> The outbreak began in the IT department, according to Manatee County Administrator Scott Hopes, who is also an epidemiologist. Another person who worked on the same floor but in a different department also tested positive for coronavirus last week.
> 
> Of the six people infected, five were hospitalized. One employee who was in the hospital died and another employee who was not hospitalized also died, Hopes told CNN's Erin Burnett.
> 
> The only exposed employee in the IT office who was vaccinated did not get infected, Hopes said.
> 
> "The clinical presentation gives me concern that we're dealing with a very infectious variant that is quite deadly," Hopes told Burnett.
> 
> The government building was closed on Friday as a precaution. It reopened Monday but officials didn't implement a mask requirement, instead keeping them optional.
> 
> Hopes said he's encouraging workers who aren't vaccinated to wear a mask and the county is making them available to employees and visitors.
> 
> "Clearly masks work, but the vaccine is more important at this point," Hopes said.
> Manatee County will offer a Covid-19 vaccine clinic for employees at the administration building on Friday.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/22/us/florida-manatee-county-coronavirus-outbreak/index.html




Her Mother Died of COVID—
but That Won’t Convince Her to Get Vaccinated

The daughter of an unvaccinated county employee in Florida who died after COVID-19 swept through the government office building where she worked says she and her family are steadfast in refusing their shots, even though their mother’s inoculated coworkers did not get sick at all.
“No one in my family will be getting the vaccine,” Molly Hart told The Daily Beast.

Hart’s mom, 58-year-old Mary Knight, passed away last week from complications related to COVID-19, Manatee County authorities announced. An IT customer service supervisor, Knight had worked for the county on and off for 15 years.  None of their vaccinated coworkers were affected at all, County Administrator Dr. Scott Hopes said in a statement.

Hart also doesn’t believe that COVID was really responsible for killing her mom.

“She was always a busy worker bee,” Hart said. “She didn’t know how to rest and gave her all to everything she did. Stress killed her, not COVID. A healthy body and immune system [do] not need the vaccine.” (This is false, according to public health experts.)

Knight had been dealing with a lot over the past four months, explained Hart: A difficult boss at work, helping to care for her granddaughter while Hart’s husband was on military leave, looking after her youngest son after he was badly injured in an accident, the death of her father, and a painful dispute with her father’s widow over his estate. Knight returned to work on June 1 and immediately got COVID, Hart continued.

  "She was already so worn down from life that her immune system was so weak and it couldn’t fight off COVID like it needed to,” insisted Hart, a physical therapist in Bradenton.

Hart said Knight had been recovering well and that her death “made no sense at all.”  “It was a freak thing that she died,” she said. “She died the exact same day as my father, who passed one year ago exactly. His depression spiraled out of control due to the forced lockdown.” (The national suicide rate actually decreased last year, according to the National Center for Health Statistics.)


----------



## HappyAtLast

dancinstallion said:


> Her Mother Died of COVID—
> but That Won’t Convince Her to Get Vaccinated
> 
> The daughter of an unvaccinated county employee in Florida who died after COVID-19 swept through the government office building where she worked says she and her family are steadfast in refusing their shots, even though their mother’s inoculated coworkers did not get sick at all.
> “No one in my family will be getting the vaccine,” Molly Hart told The Daily Beast.
> 
> Hart’s mom, 58-year-old Mary Knight, passed away last week from complications related to COVID-19, Manatee County authorities announced. An IT customer service supervisor, Knight had worked for the county on and off for 15 years.  None of their vaccinated coworkers were affected at all, County Administrator Dr. Scott Hopes said in a statement.
> 
> Hart also doesn’t believe that COVID was really responsible for killing her mom.
> 
> “She was always a busy worker bee,” Hart said. “She didn’t know how to rest and gave her all to everything she did. Stress killed her, not COVID. A healthy body and immune system [do] not need the vaccine.” (This is false, according to public health experts.)
> 
> Knight had been dealing with a lot over the past four months, explained Hart: A difficult boss at work, helping to care for her granddaughter while Hart’s husband was on military leave, looking after her youngest son after he was badly injured in an accident, the death of her father, and a painful dispute with her father’s widow over his estate. Knight returned to work on June 1 and immediately got COVID, Hart continued.
> 
> "She was already so worn down from life that her immune system was so weak and it couldn’t fight off COVID like it needed to,” insisted Hart, a physical therapist in Bradenton.
> 
> Hart said Knight had been recovering well and that her death “made no sense at all.”  “It was a freak thing that she died,” she said. “She died the exact same day as my father, who passed one year ago exactly. His depression spiraled out of control due to the forced lockdown.” (The national suicide rate actually decreased last year, according to the National Center for Health Statistics.)


 Yeah, okay. I guess the children who died of Covid actually died of stress too. ...and she was so stressed that you decided to dump your daughter on her too. Whatever woman!


----------



## Evolving78

HappyAtLast said:


> Yeah, okay. I guess the children who died of Covid actually died of stress too. ...and she was so stressed that you decided to dump your daughter on her too. Whatever woman!


Yeah I peeped all of that too.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> NYC and Massachusetts have similarly sized populations, and a similar number of fully vaccinated persons. In NYC, roughly 4.1 million have fully vaccinated, and there have been about 4400 breakthrough infections among the fully vaccinated, among approximately 841,000 cumulative cases. So 0.5% of the cases have occurred in fully vaccinated persons. That is about the same for Massachusetts; 3800 cases out of 710,000 is about 0.5%. If the vaccines are 72-95% effective, we would expect that the number of “breakthrough” cases to increase and eventually represent quite a bit more than 0.5% of cases. The more important factor is that the number of cases with symptoms severe enough to cause hospitalizations and deaths remain very low, which they are. The overwhelming majority of the cases are still occurring among unvaccinated people, as are the severe illnesses and deaths.


Of course add confounding factors:
Were people covid positive when they got the vaccine already? Is it a variant? So many things here. Just a perfct storm of mess.

More importantly, this is why the mask recommendations are a complete MESS.

Knowing vaccines *aren't* a CURE
Knowing we have a WHOLE pandemic going on STILL
Knowing vaccines are NOT 100% effective.....

Masks are still needed.

The biggest takeaway from this outbreak is that we still need to mask up and socially distance.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Sigh-

Ya'll know I spoke to my numbers guy again (see my posts in the first few pages). He pretty much predicted everything that's been going on with respect to food and gas shortages, deaths, and surges.

He and I had a discussion about our county economic situation lined up with when black women are moving to a healthy weight, and having heathy weight babies. He basically showed the stats that proved when we had 2 recessions, BW fell into a unhealthy weight category and started having low birth weight babies the following year. He showed when stimulus and aid was provided, birth weights improved. He showed me today that white and black women are both now having an increase in low birth weight babies--something I was seeing in full term deliveries since having my own in 2018---OR they naturally have been going into labor and delivering 4-5 weeks early--causing low birth weight. Its happening in the capital city (since De-Satan arrived in 2019), while the rest of Florida is improving....but I digress. He meets with commissioners regularly and he has their ear. He asked me to present and provide expertise on what this means on a ground level.--But I digress

He wants me to get ready for what he is calling COVID-21. He believes the Delta Variant will cause a surge because its acting out vs the other variants that the vaccine is protecting against. The current vaccine is protecting against the delta variant but its moving among the unvaccinated too darn fast---I am not sure if its responsible for break through infections among the vaccinated. But he and I (with the above data) are now tracking the birth rates and healthy weights (which suggest access to healthy food and the change in access and availability) and will be waiting for the info to drop for 2020 birth rates. We are looking at pre-COVID-19 stats, so we can present a case of how it was already bad for blacks, and that the pandemic blew the bottom out.


----------



## Everything Zen

Lemme go on ‘head and get comfortable… SMDH


----------



## lavaflow99

Welp, Houston Methodist has followed through 









						Houston hospital fires employees who refused COVID vaccine
					

More than 150 employees at a Houston hospital system who refused to get the COVID-19...




					www.chron.com


----------



## Melaninme

Israel says it's facing a new COVID-19 outbreak fueled by the Delta variant, despite having the world's most vaccinated population
					

Israel has the world's highest proportion of its population fully vaccinated, but authorities are worried their success may be short-lived.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Melaninme

CDC panel finds link between Covid vaccine and rare heart condition in young people
					

A CDC panel says there’s a “likely association” between a rare heart condition and vaccinated young adults. More than 1,200 cases of myocarditis and pericarditis are being investigated. The majority of cases appear to be mild.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

California reopened on the 15th but didn't get guidelines until the 17th and the HR lawyers didn't come back with clarifications until 20 minutes ago so I'll be sending out self attestation forms tomorrow.  Masks are optional for vaccinated employees.  Unvaccinated employees and people who don't want to fill out the form have to keep wearing masks.  I'm wearing a mask until at least 2022.


----------



## Melaninme

Redirect Notice


----------



## Melaninme

Opinion | Are Covid Vaccines Riskier Than Advertised?
					

There are concerning trends on blood clots and low platelets, not that the authorities will tell you.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Melaninme

About half of COVID cases from outside country were vaccinated
					

About half of the coronavirus cases that arrived in Israel from outside the country were people who were vacci




					www.google.com
				




Ladies, keep wearing your masks.


----------



## Melaninme

WHO urges fully vaccinated people to continue to wear masks as delta Covid variant spreads
					

"People cannot feel safe just because they had the two doses. They still need to protect themselves," WHO official Dr. Mariangela Simao told reporters.




					www.google.com


----------



## Melaninme

Redirect Notice


----------



## BonBon

Lawd at our health secretary having an affair during covid. I wish I didnt click the video. He's just as awkward as I imagined and now I cant unsee.

Come to think of it there was an interview earlier in the pandemic where they asked him whether people will soon be able to have intimate time with someone that they are not already living with. He went all red and lost for words - people thought he was shy around the mention of sex. Now I'm thinking it's because he knew he was dodgy.


----------



## Melaninme

Teen boy dies a few days after receiving second COVID vaccine shot
					

Report of boy’s death after second vaccine shot comes the same week a CDC panel considered reports of heart inflammation mostly in teen boys and concluded COVID-19 is still riskier to kids.




					www.google.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Melaninme said:


> Teen boy dies a few days after receiving second COVID vaccine shot
> 
> 
> Report of boy’s death after second vaccine shot comes the same week a CDC panel considered reports of heart inflammation mostly in teen boys and concluded COVID-19 is still riskier to kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



OMG. So sad.


----------



## Evolving78

Melaninme said:


> Teen boy dies a few days after receiving second COVID vaccine shot
> 
> 
> Report of boy’s death after second vaccine shot comes the same week a CDC panel considered reports of heart inflammation mostly in teen boys and concluded COVID-19 is still riskier to kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


That’s so sad. My son is doing fine. I wonder if there are any underlying conditions causing this reaction?


----------



## vevster

Melaninme said:


> Opinion | Are Covid Vaccines Riskier Than Advertised?
> 
> 
> There are concerning trends on blood clots and low platelets, not that the authorities will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


Good question. I feel the best offense / defense? is to get as healthy as you can. Not a popular opinion, I know. Look at Israel those people are not protected against the variant!  The media is lying to you….


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Good question. I feel the best offense / defense? is to get as healthy as you can. Not a popular opinion, I know. Look at Israel those people are not protected against the variant!  The media is lying to you….


It’s not an either/or situation for most people in this thread. It’s both.


----------



## Kanky

This man just told me that he lost his sense of smell and taste when he was a child and that it came back after he got his second Pfizer shot. He was so happy and excited.  I bet that he is going around smelling and eating all of the things.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Opinion | Are Covid Vaccines Riskier Than Advertised?
> 
> 
> There are concerning trends on blood clots and low platelets, not that the authorities will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


I spoke to my friend, Dr. A who is a black cardiologist who is a regular on Joy Reid's show. He and I discussed yesterday his concerns with the risk. He believes (as a doc who has never had COVID, and one of the first like myself to be vaccinated in December) that if you have had COVID-19, your immunity is about the same as that of someone who has been vaccinated. He wants the CDC to update recommendations. I told him that I still believe in mask-wearing because people lie and still have behaviors that don't keep others safe, and we agreed. He shared a study that is about to come out (I think its Cleveland Clinic) and it shows the same level of protection: ~95% in those who have had COVID and those who were vaccinated. 

So look for that. His concern is also the safety of the vaccine for the vulnerable. And almost all of his patients are heart patients.


----------



## dancinstallion

India Signals Alarm About New 'Delta Plus' Variant​*the Delta Plus variant appears to be more transmissible, better able to attack lung cells, and less responsive to antibodies.*




Spoiler



"Public health officials in India are sounding the alarm on another coronavirus variant, which they are calling "Delta Plus," according to CBS News. 

The Delta Plus variant, which is a mutation of the widespread Delta strain first identified in India, could be more infectious and cause more severe COVID-19. Officials in India labeled it a "variant of concern" this week.

   The variant, also known as B.1.617.2.1, has led to an increase in cases in India, CBS News reported. It has also been detected in the U.S., U.K., China, Japan, Poland, Portugal, Russia, and Switzerland.

   Public health agencies such as the CDC and Public Health England are monitoring various "variants of concern" as the pandemic continues worldwide.

On Friday, Public Health England issued a new briefingfocused on the Delta variant, including potential mutations such as Delta Plus. The Delta strain is the dominant variant in the U.K. and now accounts for 95% of cases being sequenced.

   Public Health England also said another variant, called Lambda, was designated a "variant under investigation" this week due to an increase in cases. Lambda, which was first identified in Peru, has spread to 26 countries.
The six cases identified in the U.K. have been linked to overseas travel, according to the report. 

Earlier this week, health officials in India asked three states to increase vigilance and screening for the Delta Plus variant, CBS News reported. More than 40 cases of the new mutation have been found in those states, and at least one unvaccinated patient has died. So far, scientists in India who have sequenced the strain said the Delta Plus variant appears to be more transmissible, better able to attack lung cells, and less responsive to antibodies.

At the same time, scientists say they still need more data to understand the new strains, according to BBC News."]


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I spoke to my friend, Dr. A who is a black cardiologist who is a regular on Joy Reid's show. He and I discussed yesterday his concerns with the risk. He believes (as a doc who has never had COVID, and one of the first like myself to be vaccinated in December) that if you have had COVID-19, your immunity is about the same as that of someone who has been vaccinated. He wants the CDC to update recommendations. I told him that I still believe in mask-wearing because people lie and still have behaviors that don't keep others safe, and we agreed. He shared a study that is about to come out (I think its Cleveland Clinic) and it shows the same level of protection: ~95% in those who have had COVID and those who were vaccinated.
> 
> So look for that. His concern is also the safety of the vaccine for the vulnerable. And almost all of his patients are heart patients.



I've been wondering about this and waiting for the scientific literature to catch up. I'll be looking out for this study. By the time it comes out, I probably would have already had my second COVID shot though (had COVID in late February/early March) though. Just good info to know.


----------



## dancinstallion

Dangerous variant exploiting Australia's weaknesses​*Frances Mao, BBC News Sydney*



Spoiler



" Just a week ago Sydney was still in near Covid-free bliss - with people packed into restaurants and dancing in clubs.

  But the swift spread of Delta has upended the "new normal". The strain is now linked to three of four clusters affecting Australia.  

Experts say the nation's defences have been beaten, multiple times, by the powerful variant. It's breached hotel quarantine several times, raising concerns about air transmission.  It's also managed to break through relaxed distancing rules in society, latching onto unprotected workers. Mask-wearing is now back in almost every state in Australia.

In Sydney, officials say the virus is infecting 100% of household contacts when it's brought into a home. It's too early to tell if this lockdown will contain it, according to experts.  Low vaccination rates have also left Australians vulnerable.

  One expert told me it's a "perfect storm" for "what is now easily the most dominant variant in the world".  2px presentational grey line NSW Health Minister Brad Hazzard has described the Delta variant which was first detected in India as a "very formidable foe".  "No matter what defensive steps we're taking at the moment, the virus seems to understand how to counter-attack."  

Australia has maintained very low rates of Covid transmission throughout the pandemic due to a closed-border policy, stringent quarantine and swift testing and tracing systems. 

It has recorded no deaths this year, but 910 deaths and 30,450 cases overall.  The newer, more infectious Covid variants however, have strained the nation's defences - with several small outbreaks this year."]


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

dancinstallion said:


> Dangerous variant exploiting Australia's weaknesses​*Frances Mao, BBC News Sydney*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> " Just a week ago Sydney was still in near Covid-free bliss - with people packed into restaurants and dancing in clubs.
> 
> But the swift spread of Delta has upended the "new normal". The strain is now linked to three of four clusters affecting Australia.
> 
> Experts say the nation's defences have been beaten, multiple times, by the powerful variant. It's breached hotel quarantine several times, raising concerns about air transmission.  It's also managed to break through relaxed distancing rules in society, latching onto unprotected workers. Mask-wearing is now back in almost every state in Australia.
> 
> *In Sydney, officials say the virus is infecting 100% of household contacts when it's brought into a home.* It's too early to tell if this lockdown will contain it, according to experts.  Low vaccination rates have also left Australians vulnerable.
> 
> One expert told me it's a "perfect storm" for "what is now easily the most dominant variant in the world".  2px presentational grey line NSW Health Minister Brad Hazzard has described the Delta variant which was first detected in India as a "very formidable foe".  "No matter what defensive steps we're taking at the moment, the virus seems to understand how to counter-attack."
> 
> Australia has maintained very low rates of Covid transmission throughout the pandemic due to a closed-border policy, stringent quarantine and swift testing and tracing systems.
> 
> It has recorded no deaths this year, but 910 deaths and 30,450 cases overall.  The newer, more infectious Covid variants however, have strained the nation's defences - with several small outbreaks this year."]



Whew, yeah, this variant sounds very contagious!


----------



## dancinstallion

"The Delta variant has different symptoms than  the previous variants.
Symptoms are headache, fever, sore throat, then runny nose.
The variant shares symptoms with the common cold and people may not realize they have covid and not a cold.

However the new Delta Plus variant has all the symptoms. the Delta Plus variant carries symptoms of the Delta as well as its partner the Beta variant. Some of these symptoms include cough, diarrhea, fever, headache, skin rash, discolouration of fingers and toes, chest pain, and shortness of breath.

Other symptoms listed by the experts and attributed to the Delta Plus variant are: stomache ache, nausea and loss of app."

Delta Plus In India: 60% Cases Are Either Asymptomatic or Have Mild Symptoms​ 
Though 4 out of nearly 50 cases have succumbed to the delta plus, other epidemiological parameters look very assuring. However, it's too early to arrive at any conclusion.


----------



## dancinstallion

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Whew, yeah, this variant sounds very contagious!



Yes it appears that way but it hasn't increased death counts which is strange, if it is so powerful and easily transmitted. 

"The prevalence of the virus seems very low at around 0.08 per cent (50 of 45000 samples).

Though it seems too early to say so, the variant has taken 4 lives when only around 50 have been detected with the new variant of concern. The case fatality rate now is high at around 8 per cent. *But there are other encouraging determinants.*

 In the small number of 50 cases detected so far in the country, the recovery rate is estimated at over 92 per cent.

•    Nearly 13 of 50 are asymptomatic. This shows over 26 per cent have the antibody to suppress the virus.

•    As many as 15 others have shown only mild symptoms. This brings to fore the fact that around 30 per cent show only mild symptoms, despite carrying this lethal mutant. This again highlights the role of antibody battling with the virus well.

•    Overall, 60 per cent delta plus infected patients are either asymptomatic or have mild symptoms. The number looks very assuring as of now.

•    Reports say, even, in Jalgaon (Maharashtra), *the infected patients are unvaccinated, still remained asymptomatic.*


----------



## Peppermynt

dancinstallion said:


> "*The Delta variant has different symptoms than  the previous variants.
> Symptoms are headache, fever, sore throat, then runny nose.
> The variant shares symptoms with the common cold and people may not realize they have covid and not a cold.
> *
> However the new Delta Plus variant has all the symptoms. the Delta Plus variant carries symptoms of the Delta as well as its partner the Beta variant. Some of these symptoms include cough, diarrhea, fever, headache, skin rash, discolouration of fingers and toes, chest pain, and shortness of breath.
> 
> Other symptoms listed by the experts and attributed to the Delta Plus variant are: stomache ache, nausea and loss of app."
> 
> Delta Plus In India: 60% Cases Are Either Asymptomatic or Have Mild Symptoms​
> Though 4 out of nearly 50 cases have succumbed to the delta plus, other epidemiological parameters look very assuring. However, it's too early to arrive at any conclusion.


It's getting smarter and smarter.   What do you want to bet that although the recovery rate associated with Delta Plus is high, that it will mutate further to become more deadly.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> This man just told me that he lost his sense of smell and taste when he was a child and that it came back after he got his second Pfizer shot. He was so happy and excited.  I bet that he is going around smelling and eating all of the things.


Actually my cousin said a cough she had cleared up when she got the shot. Good for her, I say.


----------



## dancinstallion

Peppermynt said:


> It's getting smarter and smarter.   What do you want to bet that although the recovery rate associated with Delta Plus is high, that it will mutate further to become more deadly.



I said the same thing! I said oh this is the most intelligent virus. It looked at his brothers and cousin variants and said I got this, hold my beer.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Covid cases in LA are low but they saw the number jump from double to triple digits in the last week so they issued a recommendation for people to wear masks indoors regardless of vaccination status.   It's only a recommendation so it's voluntary but I'm guessing they are expecting to see the numbers increase to four digits following the Independence Day holiday.


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


> Covid cases in LA are low but they saw the number jump from double to triple digits in the last week so they issued a recommendation for people to wear masks indoors regardless of vaccination status.   It's only a recommendation so it's voluntary but I'm guessing they are expecting to see the numbers increase to four digits following the Independence Day holiday.


They really think they are gonna get people to put their masks back on?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm curious about who vaccinated people are catching the virus from. They stop doing contact tracing?

How people are getting it AND what happens after imo is more important than just saying they caught it. We already know the vaccine doesn't stop you from inhaling the virus.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Evolving78 said:


> They really think they are gonna get people to put their masks back on?


They already know that the staunch anti maskers aren't going to budge but they at least want it out there so that folks can't come back down the line talking about "nobody told us".  

I went to two grocery stores last week and I'd guesstimate about 90% of the customers (me included) were still wearing masks.  In my company, there's 4-5 people out of 30 working from the office who walk around with no masks.  We have far more unvaxxed people than I thought.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Stats are that approximately 30% of US adults are vaccinated and CDC says if you're fully vacinnatrd you no longer need to wear a mask, right? Went to the mall this weekend and nearly 100% of the people were not wearing masks! I was in and out!


----------



## lavaflow99

HappyAtLast said:


> Stats are that approximately 30% of US adults are vaccinated and CDC says if you're fully vacinnatrd you no longer need to wear a mask, right? Went to the mall this weekend and nearly 100% of the people were not wearing masks! I was in and out!


That math ain't adding up!  Glad you got out of there!


----------



## Brownie

HappyAtLast said:


> Stats are that approximately 30% of US adults are vaccinated and CDC says if you're fully vacinnatrd you no longer need to wear a mask, right? Went to the mall this weekend and nearly 100% of the people were not wearing masks! I was in and out!


Agree...you can’t assume people are vaccinated because they’re maskless or that they are not because they are wearing masks...some people are just being cautious and a lot don’t care and never wanted to wear a mask anyway.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Just saw today that the percentage of fully vaccinated adults is actually 57%. Not nearly enough but way more than 30%.









						How are the COVID-19 vaccine and booster campaigns going in your state?
					

The U.S. is striving to vaccinate as many people as possible against COVID-19 — and keep them up-to-date with boosters. But some states are lagging behind. See how yours is faring.




					www.npr.org


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> Just saw today that the percentage of fully vaccinated adults is actually 57%. Not nearly enough but way more than 30%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the COVID-19 vaccine and booster campaigns going in your state?
> 
> 
> The U.S. is striving to vaccinate as many people as possible against COVID-19 — and keep them up-to-date with boosters. But some states are lagging behind. See how yours is faring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



Wow, but some states are really in the 30 percent range! I just checked Florida because, well, yall know how Florida people are. I'm actually surprised it's 45% fully vaccinated.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Yeah see I'm only counting that 46.4% total population number because kids are the no boundary having plague carriers that during regular times are responsible for parents bringing bugs to work that gets the entire office sick.  Kids Boo Hisss Booooo!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

Are you guys noticing much more prominent reactions to insect bites post vaccine? I’m having severe swelling and pain at the site of minor summer insect bites this season that have never occurred before and can’t find any other information about this.


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> Are you guys noticing much more prominent reactions to insect bites post vaccine? I’m having severe swelling and pain at the site of minor summer insect bites this season that have never occurred before and can’t find any other information about this.


Is the VAERS database searchable? That is the database that houses all vaccine reactions.

I just looked. You can download all the data via csv then pull it into excel to search.


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yeah see I'm only counting that 46.4% total population number because kids are the no boundary having plague carriers that during regular times are responsible for parents bringing bugs to work that gets the entire office sick.  Kids Boo Hisss Booooo!!!


This whole post


----------



## Melaninme

CDC Investigating Death of 13-Year-Old That Died After COVID Vaccine
					

Jacob Clynick received his second dose of the Pfizer vaccine on June 13 and died on June 15. The CDC says it's "premature to assign a specific cause of death."




					www.google.com


----------



## Melaninme

Israel sees drop in Pfizer Covid vaccine protection against infections
					

The decline coincided with the spread of the delta variant and the end of social distancing restrictions in Israel.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Pfizer Vaccine Less Effective Against Delta Infections but Prevents Severe Illness, Israeli Data Show
					

The vaccine protected 64% of inoculated people during an outbreak of the Delta variant but was 94% effective at preventing severe illness, according to Israel’s Health Ministry.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Melaninme

Israel says Pfizer vaccine just 64% effective in real world as delta variant continues to spread rapidly
					

The global tally of confirmed cases of COVID-19 climbed above 184 million on Tuesday, as the highly transmissible delta variant continued to race across the...




					www.marketwatch.com
				




These numbers....so many numbers.....


----------



## Melaninme

Nearly 30 fully vaccinated Louisiana residents have died with COVID-19
					

Nearly 30 people in Louisiana who received both COVID-19 vaccinations have died with the coronavirus, according to the Louisiana Department of Health.




					www.wdsu.com


----------



## Melaninme

Dozens test positive for COVID-19 after Texas church camp
					

Dozens of adults and youths have tested positive for COVID-19 after attending a Texas church camp.




					www.ksat.com
				




ETA:  Who did they infect once they left the camp?  This is crazy!


----------



## yamilee21

The people of this church organization are of the “thoughts & prayers” variety; despite knowingly not adhering to safety precautions, they aren’t taking any responsibility for hosting a super-spreader event, judging by the pastor’s letter to the congregation.


----------



## Peppermynt

People are seriously playing around.  How long until they make these vaccines mandatory? I give it 6 months. Then all ** is going to break loose.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> People are seriously playing around.  How long until they make these vaccines mandatory? I give it 6 months. Then all ** is going to break loose.


I just saw a report about a man, fully vaccinated, fighting the delta variant. It’s not a panacea.


----------



## Melaninme

vevster said:


> I just saw a report about a man, fully vaccinated, fighting the delta variant. It’s not a panacea.



I've seen reports also. 








						A leading US disease expert says there's 'no doubt in my mind' that vaccinated people are helping spread Delta
					

Christopher Murray, director of the IHME, which the White House leans on for COVID-19 data, says we shouldn't drop our masks yet, especially indoors.




					www.google.com


----------



## Melaninme

Nearly 30 fully vaccinated Louisiana residents have died with COVID-19
					

Nearly 30 people in Louisiana who received both COVID-19 vaccinations have died with the coronavirus, according to the Louisiana Department of Health.




					www.google.com


----------



## BrownBetty

Melaninme said:


> I've seen reports also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leading US disease expert says there's 'no doubt in my mind' that vaccinated people are helping spread Delta
> 
> 
> Christopher Murray, director of the IHME, which the White House leans on for COVID-19 data, says we shouldn't drop our masks yet, especially indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I've told folks I will still mask indoors and they should also.  Some are some aren't... *shrugs* Flu season is going to be interesting.


----------



## Peppermynt

I've no doubt the vaccine is not a cure all. The vaccines are 95-ish % effective at preventing it. So there will be break through infections and seeing reports of those while disappointing doesn't make me doubt that we would be 100% better by having everyone vaccinated. The delta variant (which evolved because of mutations due to unvaccinated - or those who wanted one but couldn't get vaccinated) is very effective at what it does. When it mutates further we're (as a whole) going to be in worse shape.


----------



## Melaninme

COVID in Israel: Serious cases double in a week as delta variant spreads
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				




Now there's a Delta Plus!  Vaccinated and unvaccinated can die from this thing!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Remember when people were saying they were going to wait on herd immunity?


----------



## Peppermynt

Melaninme said:


> COVID in Israel: Serious cases double in a week as delta variant spreads
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a Delta Plus!  Vaccinated and unvaccinated can die from this thing!


Can you paste the article in a spoiler tag? I can't get this page to load ....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BrownBetty said:


> I've told folks I will still mask indoors and they should also.  Some are some aren't... *shrugs* Flu season is going to be interesting.


I just got 2-100 count boxes of KN95 masks cuz we stay strapped over here at Chateu Phinn.   Rona said she ain't playin with these hoes and I heard her loud and clear and said "yes ma'am".   I still don't understand how folks think that an airborne virus just go pass over running up the nostrils of vaccinated people and doing whatever it's go do but some gotta learn the hard way.  It's vaccinated people in my office that be maskless right up in each others faces which means they likely do the same with everybody they around outside work.  Words mean things and vaccine has never meant cure.   The unvaccinated folks who out here playing in the Hunger Games like it's checkers just go get what they get.


----------



## winterinatl

Everything Zen said:


> Are you guys noticing much more prominent reactions to insect bites post vaccine? I’m having severe swelling and pain at the site of minor summer insect bites this season that have never occurred before and can’t find any other information about this.


…but I’ve always reacted strongly to big bites. So I can’t say it’s because of the vaccine. They do have PAIN which I’m not as accustomed too. It’s not just itching and swelling.


----------



## vevster




----------



## lavaflow99

Peppermynt said:


> People are seriously playing around.  How long until they make these vaccines mandatory? I give it 6 months. Then all ** is going to break loose.


I think it will be easier to make it mandatory once it is fully FDA approved.  Hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## BrownBetty

@Crackers Phinn I just ordered a batch of kn95 mask.  I will order another in a couple of weeks. I've said all I plan to say to folks.


----------



## Melaninme

Peppermynt said:


> Can you paste the article in a spoiler tag? I can't get this page to load ....


I can try.

Oops...they removed the page.

Here it is:








						COVID in Israel: Serious cases double in a week as delta variant spreads
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> Remember when people were saying they were going to wait on herd immunity?



As little "act right" as people had in this country, I knew that was never gonna happen


----------



## Melaninme

Amid New Surge In Virus Cases, Israel's Top Public Health Official Resigns
					

Siegal Sadetzki said Tuesday that Israeli leaders ignored her warnings and the country reopened too fast. "The compass handling the pandemic lost its direction," she said in her resignation letter.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I would be very surprised if vaccination will be made mandatory by the U.S. government.  The gubment don't want to be in that particular business because the optics aren't good.   Vaccination is more likely to be enforced on an employer case by case basis.  It will likely be put that "you" either want a job or you want to remain unvaccinated and that's how the majority will be compelled to vaccinate.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> I would be very surprised if vaccination will be made mandatory by the U.S. government.  The gubment don't want to be in that particular business because the optics aren't good.   Vaccination is more likely to be enforced on an employer case by case basis.  It will likely be put that "you" either want a job or you want to remain unvaccinated and that's how the majority will be compelled to vaccinate.


So agreed. That would make the US a communist country if the government made it mandatory.   Impossible!

But many business are going to make it mandatory.  We are already seeing that.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Now I understand some people are afraid of needles but this here is ridiculous 

Swipe


----------



## Melaninme

California ‘Epsilon’ strain of COVID-19 could evade vaccines, study says
					

The variant has three spike protein mutations it uses to weaken current vaccines by up to 70 percent.




					nypost.com


----------



## Peppermynt

Crackers Phinn said:


> I would be very surprised if vaccination will be made mandatory by the U.S. government.  The gubment don't want to be in that particular business because the optics aren't good.   Vaccination is more likely to be enforced on an employer case by case basis.  It will likely be put that "you" either want a job or you want to remain unvaccinated and that's how the majority will be compelled to vaccinate.


I would’ve thought the same but this is starting to feel different. Between the GQP shenanigans and new strains appearing im starting to get a very bad feeling.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> As little "act right" as people had in this country, I knew that was never gonna happen



Chile. I mean I guess the US aint this bad....Right?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Peppermynt said:


> I would’ve thought the same but this is starting to feel different. Between the GQP shenanigans and new strains appearing im starting to get a very bad feeling.


Yeah but the Biden administration knew from the WHO and CDC that all the mutant strain hitting India and Europe were going to get here in a matter of time.  I'm thinking somebody with lots of letters behind their name ran the numbers and said if we can get a minimum of X%  the population vaccinated then statistically it would keep the hospitals from being overrun.  

Joe don't seem like the type to like to repeat himself.  He done tole errbody what to do and if they don't then oh well.   Frankly, I'd respect his legacy if the plan is to give the anti-maskers, conspiracy theorists, election deniers exactly what they say they want and let nature take it's course.   If a huge chunk of the Trump voting population keeled over from the alleged hoax, will they really be missed?  The other end of this is vaccinated people people continue to be warned not go get too comfortable.  In the end, the governments stance is going to be "can't nobody say they weren't told what to do and what not to do to keep themselves safe".


----------



## BrownBetty

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yeah but the Biden administration knew from the WHO and CDC that all the mutant strain hitting India and Europe were going to get here in a matter of time.  I'm thinking somebody with lots of letters behind their name ran the numbers and said if we can get a minimum of X%  the population vaccinated then statistically it would keep the hospitals from being overrun.
> 
> Joe don't seem like the type to like to repeat himself.  He done tole errbody what to do and if they don't then oh well.   Frankly, I'd respect his legacy if the plan is to give the anti-maskers, conspiracy theorists, election deniers exactly what they say they want and let nature take it's course.   If a huge chunk of the Trump voting population keeled over from the alleged hoax, will they really be missed?  The other end of this is vaccinated people people continue to be warned not go get too comfortable.*  In the end, the governments stance is going to be "can't nobody say they weren't told what to do and what not to do to keep themselves safe".*


I told a friend this last month. We were out and the state had just dropped the mask mandate. I told him that I was paying attention to the WHO with everyone should mask indoors.  The US government is tired of playing with folks, do whatcha like and suffer the consequences.

I'm going to a wedding next week. I will pack my masks and leave if I don't feel comfortable.  There's certain amount of risk I'm willing to take and not be stupid.


----------



## Peppermynt

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yeah but the Biden administration knew from the WHO and CDC that all the mutant strain hitting India and Europe were going to get here in a matter of time.  I'm thinking somebody with lots of letters behind their name ran the numbers and said if we can get a minimum of X%  the population vaccinated then statistically it would keep the hospitals from being overrun.
> 
> Joe don't seem like the type to like to repeat himself.  He done tole errbody what to do and if they don't then oh well.   Frankly, I'd respect his legacy if the plan is to give the anti-maskers, conspiracy theorists, election deniers exactly what they say they want and let nature take it's course.   If a huge chunk of the Trump voting population keeled over from the alleged hoax, will they really be missed?  The other end of this is vaccinated people people continue to be warned not go get too comfortable.  In the end, the governments stance is going to be "can't nobody say they weren't told what to do and what not to do to keep themselves safe".


Yeah, I do agree. Joe can’t risk the “seditionists” acting out if vaccines become mandatory. It’s those mutations I’m worried about. If they wanna die, have at it, but their foolishness is gonna screw the rest of us. I’m so frustrated because I wanted to retire and travel in 2020. Thought maybe by 2022 it would be possible. But I guess I just need to put alladat aside and just make my home as safe and comfortable as I can. Cause obviously this won’t be over anytime soon.


----------



## Melaninme

Delta is the dominant Covid strain in the U.S. — 4 things you need to know
					

Delta is officially the dominant strain of Covid in the U.S. Experts predicted that this would happen. Here's how to stay safe and what it means for you.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Melaninme

Oh my goodness.  What in the world is going on?  One says yes, the other two say not yet.









						Pfizer says it's time for a Covid booster; FDA and CDC say not so fast | CNN
					

Pfizer says it is seeing waning immunity from its coronavirus vaccine and says it is picking up its efforts to develop a booster dose that will protect people from variants.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Melaninme said:


> Oh my goodness.  What in the world is going on?  One says yes, the other two say not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer says it's time for a Covid booster; FDA and CDC say not so fast | CNN
> 
> 
> Pfizer says it is seeing waning immunity from its coronavirus vaccine and says it is picking up its efforts to develop a booster dose that will protect people from variants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



It’s giving money hungry. Where’s the data indicating we need a booster.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Peppermynt said:


> People are seriously playing around.  How long until they make these vaccines mandatory? I give it 6 months. Then all ** is going to break loose.


I've been noticing on CNN they're using the phrase "two nations" referring to the vaccinated v. the unvaccinated. It's coming!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> California ‘Epsilon’ strain of COVID-19 could evade vaccines, study says
> 
> 
> The variant has three spike protein mutations it uses to weaken current vaccines by up to 70 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


We are also tracking the Lambda variant as well out of Peru.

Everyone please stay diligent. 
I told ya'll boosters were coming. Stay tuned. Pfizer has the first booster on deck.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yeah but the Biden administration knew from the WHO and CDC that all the mutant strain hitting India and Europe were going to get here in a matter of time.  I'm thinking somebody with lots of letters behind their name ran the numbers and said if we can get a minimum of X%  the population vaccinated then statistically it would keep the hospitals from being overrun.
> 
> Joe don't seem like the type to like to repeat himself.  He done tole errbody what to do and if they don't then oh well.   Frankly, I'd respect his legacy if the plan is to give the anti-maskers, conspiracy theorists, election deniers exactly what they say they want and let nature take it's course.   If a huge chunk of the Trump voting population keeled over from the alleged hoax, will they really be missed?  The other end of this is vaccinated people people continue to be warned not go get too comfortable. * In the end, the governments stance is going to be "can't nobody say they weren't told what to do and what not to do to keep themselves safe".*


This.


Oh and a lot of Anti-vaxxers be lying. They good and vaxxed. Their followers aren't. So there is that.


----------



## Melaninme

Pfizer developing COVID-19 vaccine booster after waning immunity
					






					www.9news.com.au


----------



## Melaninme

A fully-vaccinated Houston wedding led to 6 Delta variant cases. Did certain vaccines save lives?
					

A pre-print study by Baylor researchers finds that vaccinated individuals who received...




					www.houstonchronicle.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


> It’s giving money hungry. Where’s the data indicating we need a booster.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> A fully-vaccinated Houston wedding led to 6 Delta variant cases. Did certain vaccines save lives?
> 
> 
> A pre-print study by Baylor researchers finds that vaccinated individuals who received...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.houstonchronicle.com



This is behind a paywall. Could you copy/paste?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> This is behind a paywall. Could you copy/paste?


Not  the same source



Spoiler: Indian Wedding In Houston Outbreak



Houston event highlights risk
Covid cluster detected after two from India attend US wedding​Genome sequencing from six patients, who attended the open-air event in Houston — all vaccinated — suggests the strain may be able to evade immune responses





Representative image.
Shutterstock
G.S. Mudur   |   New Delhi   |   Published 06.07.21, 02:06 AM
A cluster of four Covid-19 cases detected after two guests from India attended an open-air wedding near Houston, Texas, has underlined the capacity of the Delta coronavirus variant to cause infections in recipients of multiple vaccines.
Genome sequencing of viruses from the six patients — all vaccinated — suggests the Delta variant may be able to evade immune responses in patients who have received the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines or India’s Covaxin, researchers at the Baylor College of Medicine, Houston, said.
Advertisement

Joseph Petrosino, director of molecular virology, and his colleagues probed six Covid-19 cases in April that occurred soon after a wedding gathering in a large, open-air tent with 92 attendees, for which the guests required to be fully vaccinated.
They found that a man, designated patient “0a”, and a woman, designated patient “0b”, both in their 60s, had travelled from India to Houston to attend the wedding, 10 days after receiving their second Covaxin doses.
The woman complained of fatigue on the first night of the wedding. The man developed a cough two days after the wedding and both developed a fever after three days. Both tested positive for Covid-19 four days after the wedding.
Four other patients with breakthrough infections who tested positive confirmed having close encounters with patients 0a and 0b during the wedding. Two of them had received the Pfizer vaccine, while the other two had received the Moderna vaccine.
“Encounter timings and viral sequence similarities suggest that the strain containing the Delta variant was transmitted to wedding guests from two patients travelling from India,” the BCM researchers said in a research paper not peer-reviewed yet but posted on medRxiv, a pre-print server, on Sunday.
Their study suggests that antibodies elicited in patients who had received the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines and Covaxin may provide decreased immunity to the Delta variant. It is possible that some individuals in the study had failed to produce an effective immune response, the researchers said.
Patient 0a was admitted to a hospital where his symptoms continued to worsen and where he died a month later.
In an independent study conducted across three hospitals in Delhi, researchers have found that the Delta variant not only dominated infections among vaccinated healthcare workers, it could also spread rapidly among fully vaccinated healthcare workers.
Medical researchers say the findings from both the Houston and Delhi studies highlight the importance of continuing precautions such as wearing a mask and avoiding crowds even after vaccination.
“These results should be eye-openers for fully vaccinated people that they cannot lower their guard,” said Chand Wattal, the chair of clinical microbiology and immunology at the Sir Ganga Ram Hospital, one of the three participating hospitals in Delhi.
But public health researchers say that despite the emergence of breakthrough infections, all observations to date show a strong protective effect of the vaccines against severe disease. Lab studies have shown that vaccine-elicited antibodies are effective against coronavirus variants.
“Partial efficacy of current vaccines (70 to 75 per cent coverage) is theoretically sufficient to stop a pandemic,” Petrosino and his colleagues said in their paper. “Slowing the spread could prevent the emergence of future variants, hastening the end of this pandemic.”



So you had a giant Indian wedding with people fresh off the plane from the source of the mutation and surprised folks can't smell or taste nothing afterwards. 

Stop Playin. 

Being outdoors does nothing to prevent the virus spreading if everybody in each others faces like they are in the picture.  If the virus gets in your nose, mouth or eyes from an infected person then a swab test will confirm you test positive.  vaccination ain't got nothing to do with you inhaling.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not  the same source
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Indian Wedding In Houston Outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> Houston event highlights risk
> Covid cluster detected after two from India attend US wedding​Genome sequencing from six patients, who attended the open-air event in Houston — all vaccinated — suggests the strain may be able to evade immune responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representative image.
> Shutterstock
> G.S. Mudur   |   New Delhi   |   Published 06.07.21, 02:06 AM
> A cluster of four Covid-19 cases detected after two guests from India attended an open-air wedding near Houston, Texas, has underlined the capacity of the Delta coronavirus variant to cause infections in recipients of multiple vaccines.
> Genome sequencing of viruses from the six patients — all vaccinated — suggests the Delta variant may be able to evade immune responses in patients who have received the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines or India’s Covaxin, researchers at the Baylor College of Medicine, Houston, said.
> Advertisement
> 
> Joseph Petrosino, director of molecular virology, and his colleagues probed six Covid-19 cases in April that occurred soon after a wedding gathering in a large, open-air tent with 92 attendees, for which the guests required to be fully vaccinated.
> They found that a man, designated patient “0a”, and a woman, designated patient “0b”, both in their 60s, had travelled from India to Houston to attend the wedding, 10 days after receiving their second Covaxin doses.
> The woman complained of fatigue on the first night of the wedding. The man developed a cough two days after the wedding and both developed a fever after three days. Both tested positive for Covid-19 four days after the wedding.
> Four other patients with breakthrough infections who tested positive confirmed having close encounters with patients 0a and 0b during the wedding. Two of them had received the Pfizer vaccine, while the other two had received the Moderna vaccine.
> “Encounter timings and viral sequence similarities suggest that the strain containing the Delta variant was transmitted to wedding guests from two patients travelling from India,” the BCM researchers said in a research paper not peer-reviewed yet but posted on medRxiv, a pre-print server, on Sunday.
> Their study suggests that antibodies elicited in patients who had received the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines and Covaxin may provide decreased immunity to the Delta variant. It is possible that some individuals in the study had failed to produce an effective immune response, the researchers said.
> Patient 0a was admitted to a hospital where his symptoms continued to worsen and where he died a month later.
> In an independent study conducted across three hospitals in Delhi, researchers have found that the Delta variant not only dominated infections among vaccinated healthcare workers, it could also spread rapidly among fully vaccinated healthcare workers.
> Medical researchers say the findings from both the Houston and Delhi studies highlight the importance of continuing precautions such as wearing a mask and avoiding crowds even after vaccination.
> “These results should be eye-openers for fully vaccinated people that they cannot lower their guard,” said Chand Wattal, the chair of clinical microbiology and immunology at the Sir Ganga Ram Hospital, one of the three participating hospitals in Delhi.
> But public health researchers say that despite the emergence of breakthrough infections, all observations to date show a strong protective effect of the vaccines against severe disease. Lab studies have shown that vaccine-elicited antibodies are effective against coronavirus variants.
> “Partial efficacy of current vaccines (70 to 75 per cent coverage) is theoretically sufficient to stop a pandemic,” Petrosino and his colleagues said in their paper. “Slowing the spread could prevent the emergence of future variants, hastening the end of this pandemic.”
> 
> 
> 
> So you had a giant Indian wedding with people fresh off the plane from the source of the mutation and surprised folks can't smell or taste nothing afterwards.
> 
> Stop Playin.
> 
> Being outdoors does nothing to prevent the virus spreading if everybody in each others faces like they are in the picture.  If the virus gets in your nose, mouth or eyes from an infected person then a swab test will confirm you test positive.  vaccination ain't got nothing to do with you inhaling.



Thank you for posting. In addition to what you said the patient zeros were 10 days post vaccinated. Not 14. Sooo... Not fully vaccinated unless that vax plays by different rules.


----------



## Melaninme

double post


----------



## yamilee21

oneastrocurlie said:


> Thank you for posting. In addition to what you said the patient zeros were 10 days post vaccinated. Not 14. Sooo... Not fully vaccinated unless that vax plays by different rules.


Also, is Covaxin the Astra-Zeneca equivalent, or is it more like the Sinovac/Sinopharm vaccines, which are known to be less effective? There are so many factors possible - were they subject to repeat exposures on the airplane, for example?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> Thank you for posting. In addition to what you said the patient zeros were 10 days post vaccinated. Not 14. Sooo... Not fully vaccinated unless that vax plays by different rules.


This gets to the root of why we can't have nice things.  People are told by the experts, don't go do hoodrat things with your friends for 14 days after your final shot but oh no, the smarty art people figure 10 days is close enough cuz you know, what could possibly go wrong with the killer airborne mutated virus?  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I understand vaccine hesitation because I had it.  What i don't understand is being more afraid of the vaccine than the virus.  As far as fatalities go, it ain't no contest,  Covid catching bodies right, left, up and down.  And yes, Covid is still killing fully vaccinated people because a vaccine is not a cure.


----------



## lavaflow99

I’m tired. Why can’t people just follow instruction, only do the necessary/life sustaining activities and/or stay home?  

Hearing stories like this is getting old and I have no sympathy for those inflicted.  Sorry not sorry


----------



## Melaninme

Central Texas man fighting for his life after contracting Delta variant despite vaccine
					

Isaac Cary got vaccinated with the Johnson & Johnson vaccine in March, which is said to only be 85 percent effective against severe/critical disease, hospitalization




					www.kcentv.com
				












						'I Have A Household Of 3 People With Coronavirus': Tarzana Dad Warns Of Breakthrough Cases Despite Vaccines
					

A Tarzana father of four is warning others that fully vaccinated people can still contract coronavirus, and he knows firsthand how quickly the virus is spreading in Southern California.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Melaninme said:


> Central Texas man fighting for his life after contracting Delta variant despite vaccine
> 
> 
> Isaac Cary got vaccinated with the Johnson & Johnson vaccine in March, which is said to only be 85 percent effective against severe/critical disease, hospitalization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kcentv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'I Have A Household Of 3 People With Coronavirus': Tarzana Dad Warns Of Breakthrough Cases Despite Vaccines
> 
> 
> A Tarzana father of four is warning others that fully vaccinated people can still contract coronavirus, and he knows firsthand how quickly the virus is spreading in Southern California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> losangeles.cbslocal.com



Whew chile  I tell yall what - I just stocked up with a fresh supply of masks and will be wearing them everywhere.


----------



## Melaninme

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Whew chile  I tell yall what - I just stocked up with a fresh supply of masks and will be wearing them everywhere.


You are not alone Sister!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ya'll thought I was saying this for the chuckles.  Kids are the super spreaders especially now that the masks are off.


Crackers Phinn said:


> Yeah see I'm only counting that 46.4% total population number because kids are the no boundary having plague carriers that during regular times are responsible for parents bringing bugs to work that gets the entire office sick.  Kids Boo Hisss Booooo!!!



*TARZANA (CBSLA) – *A Tarzana father of four is warning others that fully vaccinated people can still contract coronavirus, and he knows firsthand how quickly the virus is spreading in Southern California.

William Fisher became fully vaccinated after receiving the Johnson & Johnson vaccine and thought he was safe from COVID-19 but said he was mistaken.

*Fisher said his two youngest sons, Kingston, 12, and Phoenix, 10, are unvaccinated and brought the virus home. They infected their dad after playing at a friend’s house with children who were also unvaccinated.*

“There’s still 6% of people who got the vaccine and are fully-vaccinated to still succumb to the virus,” said Dr. Michael Hirt, director of the Center For Integrative Medicine in Tarzana.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ya'll thought I was saying this for the chuckles.  Kids are the super spreaders especially now that the masks are off.
> 
> 
> *TARZANA (CBSLA) – *A Tarzana father of four is warning others that fully vaccinated people can still contract coronavirus, and he knows firsthand how quickly the virus is spreading in Southern California.
> 
> William Fisher became fully vaccinated after receiving the Johnson & Johnson vaccine and thought he was safe from COVID-19 but said he was mistaken.
> 
> *Fisher said his two youngest sons, Kingston, 12, and Phoenix, 10, are unvaccinated and brought the virus home. They infected their dad after playing at a friend’s house with children who were also unvaccinated.*
> 
> “There’s still 6% of people who got the vaccine and are fully-vaccinated to still succumb to the virus,” said Dr. Michael Hirt, director of the Center For Integrative Medicine in Tarzana.



Shooot I took you seriously. The epidemiologist I've shared tweets from has been saying kids spread covid for a while. They experience long covid too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Melaninme

Israeli data seems to show COVID vaccine protection starts fading after 6 months
					

Most of the vaccinated people who have been recently infected got the shot around January, figures given to Health Ministry show; some caution it's too early to draw conclusions




					www.google.com


----------



## Melaninme

Death toll at Miami-area condo collapse site climbs to 94
					

The death toll in the Miami-area condominium collapse climbed to 94 Monday as officials planned to step up security at the site to make sure the personal possessions of the victims are preserved for their families.  Miami-Dade County Mayor Daniella Levine Cava said 22 people remain unaccounted...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Israeli data seems to show COVID vaccine protection starts fading after 6 months
> 
> 
> Most of the vaccinated people who have been recently infected got the shot around January, figures given to Health Ministry show; some caution it's too early to draw conclusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


We might not have needed the vaccine to last longer than 6 months if everybody would have worn their masks and stayed out of each others faces.  

That would have been too much like right.


----------



## Melaninme

FDA warns on potential Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine link to rare disorder
					

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) announced a new warning on the Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine and a possible link to Guillain-Barré, a rare autoimmune nerve disorder.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Evolving78

Crackers Phinn said:


> We might not have needed the vaccine to last longer than 6 months if everybody would have worn their masks and stayed out of each others faces.
> 
> That would have been too much like right.


I agree. They were so quick to get rid of the mask mandate, knowing people were opposed of getting the vaccine and knowing there was a major variant spreading across the world. All of this just to get the kids back in school to get the economy going again… teachers need to realize that they are public daycare workers that just so happen to teach a few things.


----------



## dancinstallion

We are in Utah and NOBODY and I mean NOBODY has on a mask. They are looking at us crazy for wearing masks. Everyone can tell we dont live here cuz its like we didnt get the memo. I only see most employees at restaurants masks on but none of the guests had any on.  none of the employes nor the guests at the hotel. This is a huge hotel and not one has one on. In walmart only one employee had one on.  .
  We've been to two major cities and it must be a state thing because nobody is wearing masks. 

My kids felt they needed to take their masks off in the class at the university because when we walked in one of the administrators confirmed we dont have to wear masks.  On the website it says masks may be required but in reality no one is wearing one.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Evolving78 said:


> I agree. They were so quick to get rid of the mask mandate, knowing people were opposed of getting the vaccine and knowing there was a major variant spreading across the world. All of this just to get the kids back in school to get the economy going again… teachers need to realize that they are public daycare workers that just so happen to teach a few things.



I'm waited with bated breath to see what's going to happen next month and September when children go back to school. Many facilities are going back to majority in person learning with more than 50% student capacity. Middle schools and high schools may be okay since children over 12 can get vaccinated but what about elementary and preschoolers? Even if the faculty is vaccinated, kids can still get it from each other or give it to their parents. Then we're back at square one with the school closures.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Evolving78 said:


> I agree. They were so quick to get rid of the mask mandate, knowing people were opposed of getting the vaccine and knowing there was a major variant spreading across the world. All of this just to get the kids back in school to get the economy going again… teachers need to realize that they are public daycare workers that just so happen to teach a few things.


The mask mandates were at best only half observed/enforced in most of the country and the unvaxxed #'s have hit a stalemate.   At this point, short of extreme Marshall law like China where people were forced to stay at home for 30 days with an exception of getting groceries once a week by appointment, there's no way to truly stop the spread in the states.   It sucks, it really does but because people won't do right and Trump  up by politicizing the virus and masks, now we're all forced to work with the degenerate side of human nature that put us all in this predicament instead of railing against it.

The population will be split in two parts.  Masked and distancing and freeballers.  Vaxxed or unvaxxed, the #1 danger that the M&D crowd faces is exposure to children and working with the public.  I'm talking about true M&D'ers not these "I wear my mask under my nose or chin as a decoration" fools neither.     The freeballers are going to get what they get.

I would put money on that the overwhelming majority of vaxxed covid cases are people who haven't worn a mask since their second shot and gotta be up in every face they come across.  I'd guesstimate the rest of these cases are split between kids bringing the virus home and people who work with the public.


----------



## Evolving78

B_Phlyy said:


> I'm waited with bated breath to see what's going to happen next month and September when children go back to school. Many facilities are going back to majority in person learning with more than 50% student capacity. Middle schools and high schools may be okay since children over 12 can get vaccinated but what about elementary and preschoolers? Even if the faculty is vaccinated, kids can still get it from each other or give it to their parents. Then we're back at square one with the school closures.


That’s one of the many reasons why I am homeschooling my youngest child.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Meanwhile



A young ER nurse infected with Covid has died after she suffered from complications due to the virus months after warning people not to get vaccinated.  Olivia Guidry, from Lafayette in the US state of Louisiana, died after battling the virus in the intensive care unit for only days, friends say.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

From this time last year. This is why mask mandates were useless. 

The color of that water is called Covid.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If we could say the word starting with B for Jon Snow, 9K times in the Game of Thrones threads, I'm assuming it's ok here.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

B_Phlyy said:


> I'm waited with bated breath to see what's going to happen next month and September when children go back to school. Many facilities are going back to majority in person learning with more than 50% student capacity. Middle schools and high schools may be okay since children over 12 can get vaccinated but what about elementary and preschoolers? Even if the faculty is vaccinated, kids can still get it from each other or give it to their parents. Then we're back at square one with the school closures.



I'm curious to see what's going to happen here too. And that's IF they close school again. I just really have a feeling, especially in my state, that that ain't happening.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

No Fast Music Or Fast Running: COVID Rules In Seoul Force Gym-Goers To Slow Down
					

Officials are hoping the new rules will cut COVID case numbers. Gyms in the Seoul area are not allowed to play music faster than 120 beats per minute.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Melaninme

He took off his mask. Then he and his wife caught covid. Then they brought it home to their kids.









						Vaccinated Calif. man gets breakthrough COVID case after trip to Las Vegas, spreads to family
					

A California couple says they were fully vaccinated, but still contracted COVID-19 while on vacation. The CDC says breakthrough cases are expected.




					6abc.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Melaninme said:


> He took off his mask. Then he and his wife caught covid. Then they brought it home to their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccinated Calif. man gets breakthrough COVID case after trip to Las Vegas, spreads to family
> 
> 
> A California couple says they were fully vaccinated, but still contracted COVID-19 while on vacation. The CDC says breakthrough cases are expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6abc.com



Whew, lawd, the video embedded in the article about the man who declined to get the vaccine, then got covid, spending 4 months in the hospital and needing a double lung transplant


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> He took off his mask. Then he and his wife caught covid. Then they brought it home to their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccinated Calif. man gets breakthrough COVID case after trip to Las Vegas, spreads to family
> 
> 
> A California couple says they were fully vaccinated, but still contracted COVID-19 while on vacation. The CDC says breakthrough cases are expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6abc.com



Maynnnn, his wife probably been contemplating divorce since the first Covid tickle in her throat happened.   I see so many couples out where the man isn't wearing a mask but the woman is and I'm like "if he gets it she's getting it. What are ya'll doing?"

Sidenote: The way people have approached wearing masks in the pandemic has cleared up all the questions I had about people who swear up and down they always use birth control, specifically condoms and still ended up pregnant or with an STD.   People really think they can use things any old kind of way or whenever they think about or whenever it's convenient and ain't go be no mishaps in protecting themselves from the things they don't want.  Everytime I see a dude with his nose sticking out of a mask, I know with every fiber of my being that he puts condoms on wrong.  Condom be hanging off one testicle during sex and that dude will be the first one hollering about "what you mean you pregnant?".


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Here in MS, the state with the lowest vaccinaction rate, we have 12 kids in the icu with covid. New restrictions have been put back in place.









						Two children on life support as Mississippi sees surge in delta variant cases
					

The vast majority of hospitalizations and deaths are among those who are unvaccinated, Dr. Thomas Dobbs says




					www.wapt.com


----------



## B_Phlyy

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maynnnn, his wife probably been contemplating divorce since the first Covid tickle in her throat happened.   I see so many couples out where the man isn't wearing a mask but the woman is and I'm like "if he gets it she's getting it. What are ya'll doing?"
> 
> *Sidenote: The way people have approached wearing masks in the pandemic has cleared up all the questions I had about people who swear up and down they always use birth control, specifically condoms and still ended up pregnant or with an STD. *  People really think they can use things any old kind of way or whenever they think about or whenever it's convenient and ain't go be no mishaps in protecting themselves from the things they don't want.  Everytime I see a dude with his nose sticking out of a mask, I know with every fiber of my being that he puts condoms on wrong.  Condom be hanging off one testicle during sex and that dude will be the first one hollering about "what you mean you pregnant?".



Semi funny story: Because I work at a FQHC, we are required to keep records of known communicable disease for at least 2 years. Our STD nurse is very thorough and actually has records going back 7 years. From April - June 2020, we saw the lowest number of STDs we'd had in 4 years. My personal theory; cheaters had to make some choices and some chose known clean stability for once in there life. Everything was shut down, closing early, or short stocked. So there was no reason to be making that 10PM milk run to Walmart (which of course was a booty call). And since 'he ain't going nowhere' and she knew it, I'm sure there were no condoms to be found. The main reason our clinic didn't have an increased pregnancy rate is because we were seeing birth control consults almost exclusively. 

Within 2 weeks of phase 3 opening, our +STD rate shot up. I mean like, 4-5 people testing positive daily. When asked about treating partners (we can call in a prescription if they know who the person is ), we kept hearing "I don't know how this happened. Everything was cool until they got called back to work". No sis, he got called to his other GF house and her other BF was burning. Both of you need to come in and get your shot and some condoms. I know they are going to stay in the bag until they expire, but I have to do my due diligence and at least give them to you simpletons.


----------



## Melaninme

Catt Sadler Is Sick with COVID After Getting Fully Vaccinated: 'Delta Is Relentless'
					

Catt Sadler is urging people not to 'let your guard down' after she contracted COVID-19 while fully vaccinated against the virus




					people.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

_Catt Sadler__ is urging people not to "let your guard down" after she contracted COVID-19 while fully vaccinated against the virus.
The entertainment reporter, 46, said she contracted COVID-19 after caring for an unvaccinated person with the virus whom they initially thought just had the flu.
"I assumed I would be fine," Sadler wrote on Instagram. "Well I'm not."_

Covid is everywhere but you thought with every nook and cranny of the peanut rattling in your head that the unvaccinated sick person just had the flu when flu season hasn't started yet?


----------



## Melaninme

Crackers Phinn said:


> _Catt Sadler__ is urging people not to "let your guard down" after she contracted COVID-19 while fully vaccinated against the virus.
> The entertainment reporter, 46, said she contracted COVID-19 after caring for an unvaccinated person with the virus whom they initially thought just had the flu.
> "I assumed I would be fine," Sadler wrote on Instagram. "Well I'm not."_
> 
> Covid is everywhere but you thought with every nook and cranny of the peanut rattling in your head that the unvaccinated sick person just had the flu when flu season hasn't started yet?


Remember now, CDC states that vaccinated people do not need to social distance, nor does one need to wear a mask.  Vaccinated people can go back to the life one had prior to the pandemic.   She's only doing what  CDC says that she can do.


Per CDC's web page:









						COVID-19 ARCHIVED WEBPAGE
					

This historical page is not up to date. Find the latest on COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov
				




I'm side eyeing CDC hard!


Their page needs to be updated STAT!!!

ETA:  You're right though.  She should have known that it wasn't the flu.  But again, she thought nothing would happen to her regardless of what the sick person had.  I'm sure she thought that if she was protected against the covid, what harm could/would a little old flu do to her.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Remember now, CDC states that vaccinated people do not need to social distance, nor does one need to wear a mask.  Vaccinated people can go back to the life one had prior to the pandemic.   She's only doing what  CDC says that she can do.
> 
> 
> Per CDC's web page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 ARCHIVED WEBPAGE
> 
> 
> This historical page is not up to date. Find the latest on COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm side eyeing CDC hard!
> 
> 
> Their page needs to be updated STAT!!!


No ma'am, the CDC did not tell her to put herself in direct contact with someone showing signs flu like symptoms in the virus apocalypse.  It feels like decades ago but I remember the time before the pandemic and I recall people staying away from other sick people, especially during flu season,  so they wouldn't get sick too.

I'm still stuck on the logic of thinking it was the flu before flu season when there's just so much Covid to go around.
  I cannot.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

What in the Samuel L Jackson is going on in Tennessee?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Chile. Newsmax out here saying we are supposed to die. 

Not it!


----------



## HappyAtLast

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maynnnn, his wife probably been contemplating divorce since the first Covid tickle in her throat happened.   I see so many couples out where the man isn't wearing a mask but the woman is and I'm like "if he gets it she's getting it. What are ya'll doing?"
> 
> Sidenote: The way people have approached wearing masks in the pandemic has cleared up all the questions I had about people who swear up and down they always use birth control, specifically condoms and still ended up pregnant or with an STD.   People really think they can use things any old kind of way or whenever they think about or whenever it's convenient and ain't go be no mishaps in protecting themselves from the things they don't want.  Everytime I see a dude with his nose sticking out of a mask, I know with every fiber of my being that he puts condoms on wrong.  Condom be hanging off one testicle during sex and that dude will be the first one hollering about "what you mean you pregnant?".


 everytime I see someone half wearing their mask it reminds me of this meme. Not trying to get banned!


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Norwegian Cruise Line sues Florida surgeon general over vaccine passport ban
					

Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings is suing Florida's surgeon general over the state's law that prohibits companies from requiring customers and employees to provide documentation of Covid-19 vaccination status.




					www.cnn.com
				




They are trying their best to protect people but its not a socially distanced situation so nah for me anyways. I'm preparing for fall.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ion know how many times I gotta say vaccines aren't shields are cures.
Anyone who thought they heard the CDC say you'd be cured ain't paying attention.
We been saying a solid 6 months+ that vaccines are no more than 95% effective. Some are as low as 84%. So of the millions already vaccinated (I think we are over 100M, you got 16M who can still get infected).

I see dozens of articles here, SM and elsewhere of 1 or 2 people here, 10-20 people here who were vaccinated and still infected. Some have died.

Nobody said it wouldn't happen.
Nobody said it wouldn't happen.
Nobody, not even the CDC expected every vaccinated person to not be infected. We saw COVID survivors being re-infected in 2020---so OF COURSE the vaccinated could and would see infections in that group.

The vaccines are just here to slow down the tide. DASSIT.
That's what they told ya'll over 6 months ago. The hospitals were overrun and they want to slow it down.

Yet, all of this to the T, was predicted.

The only thing that couldn't be predicted is that a TRASH ADMIN would seriously *** it up and upturn 100 year old science based on simple principles. The human body hasn't evolved into something else in 103 years since the last pandemic. The same rules of a pandemic apply. SITCHOASSDOWN and socially distance. Hygiene, and mask up. Period.


----------



## dancinstallion

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Norwegian Cruise Line sues Florida surgeon general over vaccine passport ban
> 
> 
> Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings is suing Florida's surgeon general over the state's law that prohibits companies from requiring customers and employees to provide documentation of Covid-19 vaccination status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying their best to protect people but its not a socially distanced situation so nah for me anyways. I'm preparing for fall.



Ha, NCL needs to follow the law or take their business elsewhere, it is as simple as that.


----------



## BrownBetty

@naturalgyrl5199 
SAY IT AGAIN!
We all know this information but folks willfully ignore it. This rush to return to prepandemic times is not realistic. What the old folks say "you gone learn that fat meat is greasy".  
We know there will be break through cases, we know masks are an effective tool, we know washing your hands and social distancing work... but still people act shocked as if the vaccine is the cure and not just another tool in this battle.
I'm so tired.  Lemme go reup on more mask.


----------



## winterinatl

dancinstallion said:


> Ha, NCL needs to follow the law or take their business elsewhere, it is as simple as that.


NCL trying to protect customers but FL says they can’t require people to be vaccinated. At least that’s how I understood that line…


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ion know how many times I gotta say vaccines aren't shields are cures.
> Anyone who thought they heard the CDC say you'd be cured ain't paying attention.
> We been saying a solid 6 months+ that vaccines are no more than 95% effective. Some are as low as 84%. So of the millions already vaccinated (I think we are over 100M, you got 16M who can still get infected).
> 
> I see dozens of articles here, SM and elsewhere of 1 or 2 people here, 10-20 people here who were vaccinated and still infected. Some have died.
> 
> Nobody said it wouldn't happen.
> Nobody said it wouldn't happen.
> Nobody, not even the CDC expected every vaccinated person to not be infected. We saw COVID survivors being re-infected in 2020---so OF COURSE the vaccinated could and would see infections in that group.
> 
> The vaccines are just here to slow down the tide. DASSIT.
> That's what they told ya'll over 6 months ago. The hospitals were overrun and they want to slow it down.
> 
> Yet, all of this to the T, was predicted.
> 
> The only thing that couldn't be predicted is that a TRASH ADMIN would seriously *** it up and upturn 100 year old science based on simple principles. The human body hasn't evolved into something else in 103 years since the last pandemic. The same rules of a pandemic apply. SITCHOASSDOWN and socially distance. Hygiene, and mask up. Period.


At this point it's hopeless.  When the world moves 1, 3, 5, 20 days or weeks forward there's going to be articles posted about vaccinated people sticking hundred dollar bills up Covid patients noses and inhaling the virus like Coke off a hookers  then once they get sick somebody somewhere will be like "told you the vaccine don't work  ".


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

winterinatl said:


> NCL trying to protect customers but FL says they can’t require people to be vaccinated. At least that’s how I understood that line…



Yep that's what it is. Months ago NCL was threatening to pull its business from the state of Florida because our "business friendly" governor didn't want to require any vaccinations. They don't want them problems with folks getting sick on their watch. They should do what they need to do. Take their business elsewhere.


----------



## Melaninme

Napa doctor faked COVID-19 vaccines, vaccine cards, DOJ says
					

A Napa doctor has been arrested on suspicion of providing fake COVID-19 vaccination cards and so-called immunization pills, federal prosecutors say.




					www.kcra.com


----------



## Melaninme

8 fully vaccinated healthcare workers who went to a Vegas pool party got COVID-19 with mild symptoms — and at least 7 caught the Delta variant, a report said
					

The healthcare workers had symptoms similar to allergies or a cold and chose to get tested, a hospital CEO told the Las Vegas Review-Journal.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Melaninme said:


> Napa doctor faked COVID-19 vaccines, vaccine cards, DOJ says
> 
> 
> A Napa doctor has been arrested on suspicion of providing fake COVID-19 vaccination cards and so-called immunization pills, federal prosecutors say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kcra.com


Why would you risk your career over something so stupid?


----------



## Melaninme

In the article I posted upthread, I don't recall her stating that she also wore a mask.  In the article below, she says that she is fully vaccinated and that she wore a mask and still got covid from the person she was caring for.  


"Sadler, who turned off the comments on her post, revealed she contracted the rapidly spreading variant while caring for an unvaccinated person who was sick with it — despite wearing a mask while in their presence."

So you were doubled protected and still got the virus?  What in the world is going on here?!









						Catt Sadler sick with COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated: 'Delta is relentless'
					

A fully vaccinated Catt Sadler revealed that she has contracted the Delta variant of COVID-19.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> In the article I posted upthread, I don't recall her stating that she also wore a mask.  In the article below, she says that she is fully vaccinated and that she wore a mask and still got covid from the person she was caring for.
> 
> 
> "Sadler, who turned off the comments on her post, revealed she contracted the rapidly spreading variant while caring for an unvaccinated person who was sick with it — despite wearing a mask while in their presence."
> 
> So you were doubled protected and still got the virus?  What in the world is going on here?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catt Sadler sick with COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated: 'Delta is relentless'
> 
> 
> A fully vaccinated Catt Sadler revealed that she has contracted the Delta variant of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



This is why I didn't understand people who were like "you're vaccinated, why should you care if other people aren't". This story is exactly why.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> So you were doubled protected and still got the virus?  What in the world is going on here?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catt Sadler sick with COVID-19 after being fully vaccinated: 'Delta is relentless'
> 
> 
> A fully vaccinated Catt Sadler revealed that she has contracted the Delta variant of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


There is a higher level of PPE needed to give care to someone with an airborne virus in a confined space vs casual brief (<15 minutes) contact in public.  That is why healthcare providers wear some combination (if not all) masks, goggles, shields, gloves, shower caps, shoe covers, (basically covering their entire body). whether they come in contact with one or one hundred Covid patients as opposed to the rest of us putting on a mask to go into the grocery store.  Even with all that the patient is supposed to wear a mask during contact.


----------



## Melaninme

Crackers Phinn said:


> There is a higher level of PPE needed to give care to someone with an airborne virus in a confined space vs casual brief (<15 minutes) contact in public.  That is why healthcare providers wear some combination (if not all) masks, goggles, shields, gloves, shower caps, shoe covers, (basically covering their entire body). whether they come in contact with one or one hundred Covid patients as opposed to the rest of us putting on a mask to go into the grocery store.  Even with all that the patient is supposed to wear a mask during contact.


Ahh, thanks for the reminder. I've seen images and videos of healthcare providers doing/wearing all of what you've described above.


----------



## BrownBetty

To piggy back off of @Crackers Phinn all masks aren't equal.  And there are a lot of fake masks floating around.  If I was taking care of a person with covid a surgical mask from cvs isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Lute

Crackers Phinn said:


> There is a higher level of PPE needed to give care to someone with an airborne virus in a confined space vs casual brief (<15 minutes) contact in public.  That is why healthcare providers wear some combination (if not all) masks, goggles, shields, gloves, shower caps, shoe covers, (basically covering their entire body). whether they come in contact with one or one hundred Covid patients as opposed to the rest of us putting on a mask to go into the grocery store.  Even with all that the patient is supposed to wear a mask during contact.


This is why I cover my hair with my scarf when I'm out.


----------



## vevster

Better late than never. I’m gonna try this with Force of Nature.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> *There is a higher level of PPE needed to give care to someone with an airborne virus in a confined space vs casual brief (<15 minutes) contact in public.  *That is why *healthcare providers wear some combination (if not all) masks, goggles, shields, gloves, shower caps, shoe covers, (basically covering their entire body)*. whether they come in contact with one or one hundred Covid patients as opposed to the rest of us putting on a mask to go into the grocery store.  Even with all that the patient is supposed to wear a mask during contact.


THIS.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lute said:


> This is why I cover my hair with my scarf when I'm out.


Sh..... I been on LHCF since 2005 but Covid is what got me doing daily wash and goes.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BrownBetty said:


> To piggy back off of @Crackers Phinn all masks aren't equal.  And there are a lot of fake masks floating around.  If I was taking care of a person with covid a surgical mask from cvs isn't going to cut it.


I know in my hypochondriac heart that I was wearing a mask stitched together by this dude.  I knows it.


----------



## Melaninme

Los Angeles County to require masks indoors — regardless of COVID-19 vaccination status: Live updates
					

Los Angeles County will once again require people to wear masks indoors – regardless of COVID-19 vaccination status. More coronavirus news.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Sacramento County Recommends That Fully Vaccinated People Mask Up Again As Cases And Delta Variant Surge
					

Sacramento residents are once again being asked to mask up indoors as the county's COVID-19 case rate increases and the Delta variant surges.




					sacramento.cbslocal.com


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Crackers Phinn said:


> I know in my hypochondriac heart that I was wearing a mask stitched together by this dude.  I knows it.


why did i click that link?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> Ha, NCL needs to follow the law or take their business elsewhere, it is as simple as that.


And see...
DeSatan gone be the first one to tell those COVID-cruises they can't disembark in Florida when they come back full of sick people. Like the same boats and cruises he gave the Okay to not have vaccine or mask requirements. I don't trust him one bit. I know a girl who was stranded at sea for weeks and lost her job in 2020 because over 1/2 the cruise got COVID and DeSatan wasn't letting cruise ships dock right away. Many cruise ships were stranded at sea so long they had to come bring over some fuel, food, and supplies. 

People forgot so quickly at how bad the situation was on these cruise ships last summer. NCL is just trying to avoid a disaster.


----------



## Melaninme

More than 1,000 Israelis test positive for COVID
					

PM Bennett: Vaccine ‘significantly less’ effective against the Delta variant




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Melaninme

CDC warns Covid-19 vaccines might not protect people who are immunocompromised
					

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Friday warned people who are immunocompromised that the Covid-19 vaccine may not have been effective for them and encouraged them to take precautions as if they were not vaccinated.




					www.google.com


----------



## Melaninme

"_I do think there was a disconnect between what I was hearing from public health authorities and the reality of the situation," he said. "When I heard a statistic or health experts say things like, 'Virtually every new infection is someone who is unvaccinated,' I took that to mean that I could pretty much go back to living my life according to normal. Had I known that there were this many breakthrough cases of people contracting the virus, but maybe not ending up in the hospital, I would have continued to take more precautions."

"Being vaccinated myself, I thought that I could let my guard down. So I did things like went to Chicago Cubs games on Monday and Wednesday [last week], had a birthday happy hour outdoors with a group of friends."

But then, while out to dinner with a friend last Friday, he started experiencing symptoms."

I started feeling congested, similar to what I would feel like if I had seasonal allergies," he said. "But then after I got home I felt a little feverish. I went to sleep. The next morning I woke up with a 100.5 degree fever. So I went to the local CVS down the street from me, I received a rapid test, and about four hours later they told me I was positive for COVID."_









						Vaccinated Chicagoan Wishes He Knew More About Breakthrough Cases Before He Became One
					

Robert Flinn knew there was a chance he could contract COVID despite being fully vaccinated, but now that he’s become a breakthrough COVID case, he said he wishes he knew more.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99

Melaninme said:


> "_I do think there was a disconnect between what I was hearing from public health authorities and the reality of the situation," he said. "When I heard a statistic or health experts say things like, 'Virtually every new infection is someone who is unvaccinated,' I took that to mean that I could pretty much go back to living my life according to normal. Had I known that there were this many breakthrough cases of people contracting the virus, but maybe not ending up in the hospital, I would have continued to take more precautions."
> 
> "Being vaccinated myself, I thought that I could let my guard down. So I did things like went to Chicago Cubs games on Monday and Wednesday [last week], had a birthday happy hour outdoors with a group of friends."
> 
> But then, while out to dinner with a friend last Friday, he started experiencing symptoms."
> 
> I started feeling congested, similar to what I would feel like if I had seasonal allergies," he said. "But then after I got home I felt a little feverish. I went to sleep. The next morning I woke up with a 100.5 degree fever. So I went to the local CVS down the street from me, I received a rapid test, and about four hours later they told me I was positive for COVID."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccinated Chicagoan Wishes He Knew More About Breakthrough Cases Before He Became One
> 
> 
> Robert Flinn knew there was a chance he could contract COVID despite being fully vaccinated, but now that he’s become a breakthrough COVID case, he said he wishes he knew more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com


The vaccine worked. He didn’t die nor did he get hospitalized  

He made two problematic statements:  he let his guard down and he thought he can return back to normal life because he got the vaccine.  And that’s why he is in the situation he is in today.

It would be nice if the CDC did gather information about all the documented breakthrough infections. Would be more informative.


----------



## natural2008

I just don’t know what to say.


----------



## winterinatl

I’m visiting in Alaska right now and these folks are walking around like none of this is happening. I still wear my mask in stores no matter what the gov says. If everything were A-Okay my school district in WA wouldn’t still be requiring we wear masks inside. So I’m going to keep following school district level precautions. And I’m very nervous about the fall.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

lavaflow99 said:


> The vaccine worked. He didn’t die nor did he get hospitalized
> 
> He made two problematic statements:  he let his guard down and he thought he can return back to normal life because he got the vaccine.  And that’s why he is in the situation he is in today.
> 
> It would be nice if the CDC did gather information about all the documented breakthrough infections. Would be more informative.



Right. I mean, buddy heard what he wanted to hear.  

Consistently, I've heard from the beginning that the vaccine does not prevent you from getting the virus. He needed to amend his own quote by adding a few words: _Virtually every new infection [who died or were hospitalized] is someone who is unvaccinated_. 

But I'm sure it was also the unspoken influence of the "we outside" crew living like the virus has disappeared that influenced him to let his guard down as if there would be no consequences.


----------



## vevster

I tried the AC disinfection and it is easy and fast.


----------



## BrownBetty

In upstate NY.  I've seen virtually no masks anywhere, maybe 10%.


----------



## Melaninme

lavaflow99 said:


> The vaccine worked. He didn’t die nor did he get hospitalized
> 
> *He made two problematic statements:  he let his guard down and he thought he can return back to normal life because he got the vaccine.  And that’s why he is in the situation he is in today.*
> 
> It would be nice if the CDC did gather information about all the documented breakthrough infections. Would be more informative.


I guess I don't understand.  CDC says on their website that all who are vaccinated can resume activities one did​prior to the pandemic without wearing a mask or physically distancing. (sorry, don't know how to remove this bolded text).​
The below was found on their page that was updated July 16, 2021
​​

ETA:  It seems to me that vaccinated individuals are following what CDC says that they can do and some are paying the price for following CDC maskless,
resume pre-pandemic activities call.

1)  Vaccinated do not need to wear a mask
2)  Vaccinated do not need to phycially distance themselves from others
3)  Vaccinated can return to normal life (I.e. resume activities you did prior to the pandemic)


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Melaninme said:


> I guess I don't understand.  CDC says on their website that all who are vaccinated can resume activities one did​prior to the pandemic without wearing a mask or physically distancing. (sorry, don't know how to remove this bolded text).​
> The below was found on their page that was updated July 16, 2021
> ​View attachment 474189​View attachment 474191
> 
> ETA:  It seems to me that vaccinated individuals are following what CDC says that they can do and some are paying the price for following CDC maskless,
> resume pre-pandemic activities call.
> 
> 1)  Vaccinated do not need to wear a mask
> 2)  Vaccinated do not need to phycially distance themselves from others
> 3)  Vaccinated can return to normal life (I.e. resume activities you did prior to the pandemic)



As soon as the CDC made this abrupt about face, I said to myself  and continued exercising the same level of caution as before. They're hedging their bets with these breakthrough cases as long as it doesn't cause the same level of disruptions in society (i.e., hospitals and morgues being overrun) as before.

In the spirit of full transparency, I think the CDC should have added that a disclaimer (in writing) that these new guidelines *do not* mean that you cannot still contract COVID-19, even while vaccinated. No room for assumption or confusion.


----------



## naturalyogini

BrownBetty said:


> In upstate NY.  I've seen virtually no masks anywhere, maybe 10%.


I got one shot, one to go next Friday and I wear my mask everywhere. Folks look at me like I'm crazy. I look at them like how do I know you're vaccinated. I assume folks aren't vaccinated. I'm wearing my mask until 2022 and beyond if necessary.  I had covid and I don't want it again.


----------



## lavaflow99

sunshinebeautiful said:


> As soon as the CDC made this abrupt about face, I said to myself  and continued exercising the same level of caution as before. They're hedging their bets with these breakthrough cases as long as it doesn't cause the same level of disruptions in society (i.e., hospitals and morgues being overrun) as before.
> 
> In the spirit of full transparency, I think the CDC should have added that a disclaimer (in writing) that these new guidelines *do not* mean that you cannot still contract COVID-19, even while vaccinated. No room for assumption or confusion.


Right?  Vaccinated here and I haven’t changed a thing. Still rocking with double masking for one. 

I was beyond alarmed and disappointed when the CDC made these recommendations. Pandemic still here folks and the vaccination numbers aren’t enough to be rolling back precautionary measures.

The WHO recommends masking for everyone which contradicts CDC recommendations. And I have more trust in the WHO these days (as they aren’t being politicized). 

CDC has pressures from the higher ups and I personally feel that some of their recommendations are only to appease Americans and get America back to “normal” as fast as possible.

And now here we are.

Cue lockdown in three, two, one……


----------



## Iwander

A lot of people already have their mind made up pro or con mask, vaccines and so pick which information to spread as fact.
I have a nurse friend that STILL tells people Covid is just the flu.  She is a travel agent in one of those pyramid scheme companies so she has an agenda as well.   She's always "on vacation" from Ohio to Florida most of the time with her kids.  She wears a mask sometimes but often she has her babies out there raw promoting how safe it is to travel and join the pyramid agency despite covid.  At the height of the pandemic she was telling people to not be afraid and travel to take advantage of travel deals.
A lot of her anti Vax friends are also nurses who have purchased their proof of vaccine nut never actually got it.
I'm all for freedom to pick but she angers me.
I'm really concerned about the wave od Pedi patients getting really sick with covid.
I remember saying early on this thing would affect all age groups and mutate and got my head chopped off lol because at the time they pushed hard with old people and preexisting conditions.
Just knowing how viruses work I suspected it would change and fast.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> I guess I don't understand.  CDC says on their website that all who are vaccinated can resume activities one did​prior to the pandemic without wearing a mask or physically distancing. (sorry, don't know how to remove this bolded text).​
> The below was found on their page that was updated July 16, 2021
> ​View attachment 474189​View attachment 474191
> 
> ETA:  It seems to me that vaccinated individuals are following what CDC says that they can do and some are paying the price for following CDC maskless,
> resume pre-pandemic activities call.
> 
> 1)  Vaccinated do not need to wear a mask
> 2)  Vaccinated do not need to phycially distance themselves from others
> 3)  Vaccinated can return to normal life (I.e. resume activities you did prior to the pandemic)


Its bad advice. Period.
CDC have been politically contaminated since the previous admin. And there is nothing more to say about it. We all have to simply use common sense. The CDC will be changing their recommendations before the end of the summer. I guarantee. 

*Big fat EDIT-Sun July 18: *
I reviewed that page again.  My above comment made it seem like the CDC is the problem. That's not really right or fair to the CDC. 

The CDC actually is giving okay advice but it wrongly assumes EVERY SINGLE unvaccinated person is honest. But the CDC has to assume so, because its job is just to give guidance based on facts. They have no authority on behaviors nor can they make a call on honesty or dishonesty, despite us all knowing better.

*The REAL problem IS the UNVACCINATED and UNMASKED people who are NOT following CDC guidelines.*

 They (the vaccinated) aren't paying the price bc the CDC is giving bad advice...they're paying the price bc a *whole lot of* UNVACCINATED people are the ones NOT following CDC guidelines. An unmasked vaccinated person who is near another unmasked person is supposed to assume the other unmasked person is also vaccinated. That's how its "supposed" to be. But nope...you got anti-vaxxers who are ALSO anti-mask and DGAF about social distancing, carrying on because they think other unmasked people are vaccinated. So you see the problem?

We can't tweak the narrative around to make vaccines AND the CDC the problem. The science is actually sound. The problem is, and always will be behaviors. Individual behaviors. 

Be unvaxxed....Be unmasked...but don't be both with bad behaviors. If you're unvaxxed, at least mask up and socially distance.

In the meantime, we'll all continue to use common sense and evidence: Vaccines aren't 100% (thats 50+ year old science/facts)--assume you may be the exception and continue to mask up and socially distance, etc.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I just saw it will be mid winter before they have vaccine approval  for kids under 12.


----------



## Melaninme

Former surgeon general says CDC mask guidance 'premature' and 'wrong'
					

Former U.S. Surgeon General Jerome Adams said coronavirus mask guidance may be "premature" or "wrong" in the face of potentially dangerous new variants.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						CDC should admit it was wrong and urge vaccinated Americans to wear masks again, says former surgeon general who served under Trump
					

Former Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams on Saturday said the CDC is being premature in lifting mask mandate, amid rise in Delta variant




					www.yahoo.com
				




Finally!


----------



## Evolving78

Melaninme said:


> Former surgeon general says CDC mask guidance 'premature' and 'wrong'
> 
> 
> Former U.S. Surgeon General Jerome Adams said coronavirus mask guidance may be "premature" or "wrong" in the face of potentially dangerous new variants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC should admit it was wrong and urge vaccinated Americans to wear masks again, says former surgeon general who served under Trump
> 
> 
> Former Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams on Saturday said the CDC is being premature in lifting mask mandate, amid rise in Delta variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!


Shame on him for what he did to the black community. I said from the jump last year that he was doing a major disservice to black people when he and the administration he was under started pushing the agenda that Covid was affecting black and brown people more and we were the ones more prone to being hospitalized and that the mortality rate was much higher for us.


----------



## SoniT

What a mess. I use my own judgment. I don't even listen to CDC at this point because they have sent out so many mixed messages. I'm vaccinated but still wear a mask.


----------



## Iwander

Iwander said:


> A lot of people already have their mind made up pro or con mask, vaccines and so pick which information to spread as fact.
> I have a nurse friend that STILL tells people Covid is just the flu.  She is a travel agent in one of those pyramid scheme companies so she has an agenda as well.   She's always "on vacation" from Ohio to Florida most of the time with her kids.  She wears a mask sometimes but often she has her babies out there raw promoting how safe it is to travel and join the pyramid agency despite covid.  At the height of the pandemic she was telling people to not be afraid and travel to take advantage of travel deals.
> A lot of her anti Vax friends are also nurses who have purchased their proof of vaccine nut never actually got it.
> I'm all for freedom to pick but she angers me.
> I'm really concerned about the wave od Pedi patients getting really sick with covid.
> I remember saying early on this thing would affect all age groups and mutate and got my head chopped off lol because at the time they pushed hard with old people and preexisting conditions.
> Just knowing how viruses work I suspected it would change and fast.


Like she just posted this video but when I came with the facts about the falsehoods in this video she deleted it.  It took me 2 minutes to find cause of death on these people.






						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Over the weekend, I saw the news that 1 in every 5 new COVID-19 cases *in the country* is here in the state of Florida. People still traveling here to get their vacation on and  I'ma be on self-imposed lockdown again.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> Shame on him for what he did to the black community. I said from the jump last year that he was doing a major disservice to black people when he and the administration he was under started pushing the agenda that Covid was affecting black and brown people more and we were the ones more prone to being hospitalized and that the mortality rate was much higher for us.


I agree he is trash. He repeated that racist trope under the direction of the ruMP admin.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Over the weekend, I saw the news that 1 in every 5 new COVID-19 cases *in the country* is here in the state of Florida. People traveling here to get their vacation on and  I'ma be on self-imposed lockdown again.


And they wonder why NCL is upset. FL continues to be a cesspool under DeSatan


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

SoniT said:


> What a mess. I use my own judgment. I don't even listen to CDC at this point because they have sent out so many mixed messages. I'm vaccinated but still wear a mask.


I had to update my comment about the CDC. The CDC is presenting the science--assuming everyone is honest. The latter, the unvaxxed who refuse to mask, is actually the problem. 
But use your own judgement because of the people & their behaviors...not the CDC. 

We are still feeling the results of a whole Administration who convinced a Nation that science and facts aren't real and we can have alternative facts.


----------



## awhyley

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Over the weekend, I saw the news that 1 in every 5 new COVID-19 cases *in the country* is here in the state of Florida. People still traveling here to get their vacation on and * I'ma be on self-imposed lockdown again.*



You and me both.  We had triple-digit infections for the first time since the pandemic lockdowns and tourists are coming here in droves.  
Apparently, we have the rule in place where no tests were required if you've been vaccinated, but infections keeps going up.  They're going to have to re-instate the testings again before this gets out of hand.  They don't want to implement another lockdown because we're sick of it, but either way, things aren't looking good.


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> Shame on him for what he did to the black community. I said from the jump last year that he was doing a major disservice to black people when he and the administration he was under started pushing the agenda that Covid was affecting black and brown people more and we were the ones more prone to being hospitalized and that the mortality rate was much higher for us.


Right? It's sad to see.  It's almost like there is a genocide against black and brown people going on and many black/brown people aren't recognizing it.
 

When white folks are crossing into predominately black neighborhoods to get those elusive vaccine appointments early on in the vaccine rollout, that should have been a sign. 

There is going to be a lot less of us in the coming years and that is going to be a shame.


----------



## lavaflow99

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-coronavirus-blacks-vaccine/2021/05/25/1b6208da-bd6d-11eb-9c90-731aff7d9a0d_story.html
		



lavaflow99 said:


> Right? It's sad to see.  It's almost like there is a genocide against black and brown people going on and many black/brown people aren't recognizing it.
> 
> 
> When white folks are crossing into predominately black neighborhoods to get those elusive vaccine appointments early on in the vaccine rollout, that should have been a sign.
> 
> There is going to be a lot less of us in the coming years and that is going to be a shame.



This is just one state/territory.  So it is probably a nationwide issue


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The CDC actually is giving okay advice *but it wrongly assumes EVERY SINGLE unvaccinated person is honest.* But the CDC has to assume so, because its job is just to give guidance based on facts. They have no authority on behaviors nor can they make a call on honesty or dishonesty, despite us all knowing better.
> 
> *The REAL problem IS the UNVACCINATED and UNMASKED people who are NOT following CDC guidelines.*


Alladis

This honor system was always going to be a problem.  How many people in the last few pages of this thread have said that the vaccine rate where they are at is less than 50% but when they are out 100% of people ain't wearing masks?  My stance from day one of the mandates being lifted has been to assume that everybody except my husband (whose vax I witnessed) is unvaxed and a big ball of walking covid so my mask is on everywhere and I stand as far away from people as I can get.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

lavaflow99 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-coronavirus-blacks-vaccine/2021/05/25/1b6208da-bd6d-11eb-9c90-731aff7d9a0d_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one state/territory.  So it is probably a nationwide issue



My goodness!!! This is saddening!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

lavaflow99 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-coronavirus-blacks-vaccine/2021/05/25/1b6208da-bd6d-11eb-9c90-731aff7d9a0d_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just one state/territory.  So it is probably a nationwide issue


Man that's so sad. 
My People my people.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The same CDC makes you wear a mask on public transportation. Now one could say it's because that's close quarters but so is a packed sports stadium. They can't pick a side.


----------



## BrownBetty

I was out this weekend, folks I know for a fact who aren't vaccinated were bare naked faced, in other folks faces, sharing drinks and cigarettes... I wore my mask and folks were trying to clown me.  I wouldn't hug unvaccinated folks they were upset. I responded with you made a choice and so did I.  All of these folks turned down the opportunity to be vaccinated and continue to.

People are moving very selfish.  They won't get the vaccine, won't mask, won't physically distance themselves.  And folks won't get tested...  it is all so disappointing and tiring. 




naturalyogini said:


> I got one shot, one to go next Friday and I wear my mask everywhere. Folks look at me like I'm crazy. I look at them like how do I know you're vaccinated. I *assume folks aren't vaccinated. I'm wearing my mask until 2022 and beyond if necessary*.  I had covid and I don't want it again.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I'm scared for the Olympics. One of the alternates on the US gymnastics team just tested positive. Cocoa Gauff (tennis) also tested positive.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

An Alternate For U.S. Olympic Women's Gymnastics Tests Positive For Coronavirus
					

Kara Eaker is the athlete who tested positive, her mother and her gym in Missouri confirmed on Monday. The women's team is continuing to prepare for the Games, according to USA Gymnastics.




					www.npr.org


----------



## werenumber2

I live in a state with one of the highest vaccination rates in the country - went to the mall this weekend and 90% of the people (maybe more) were wearing masks.

There’s such an interesting correlation between vaccines and mask wearing


----------



## B_Phlyy

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I'm scared for the Olympics. One of the alternates on the US gymnastics team just tested positive. Cocoa Gauff (tennis) also tested positive.



I still think they should have just cancelled this Olympics all together. I honestly don't see all the athletes making it out unscathed in some way.


----------



## lavaflow99

So proud of my organization taking a stance!









						American Academy of Pediatrics recommends masks in schools this fall
					

The American Academy of Pediatrics is calling the new guidance a "layered approach."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## lavaflow99

werenumber2 said:


> I live in a state with one of the highest vaccination rates in the country - went to the mall this weekend and 90% of the people (maybe more) were wearing masks.
> 
> There’s such an interesting correlation between vaccines and mask wearing


Very much so.  I went to Target over the weekend and I saw only two people without masks. Out of probably 25-30 folks I saw.  And my state (Maryland) had 70+% vaccination rates.

So just shows that this is a deeper (ie intellect ) issue.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

lavaflow99 said:


> So proud of my organization taking a stance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics recommends masks in schools this fall
> 
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is calling the new guidance a "layered approach."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


This stance is good. I'm going to try and attend the next school board meeting and bring this up.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

werenumber2 said:


> I live in a state with one of the highest vaccination rates in the country - went to the mall this weekend and 90% of the people (maybe more) were wearing masks.
> 
> There’s such an interesting correlation between vaccines and mask wearing


In my part of Florida (capital) the mask wearing reflects the state vaccination rate. Its just under 50% and I see about that much or more. Where my mom is in Palm Beach its a lot less. This is the same county that went viral about mask wearing at their county commissioners office when they had mandates last summer. Ironically it and my county are consistently blue voting.


----------



## winterinatl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I agree he is trash. He repeated that racist trope under the direction of the ruMP admin.


Was that information false? What would be the underlying agenda here? This info did not seem suspect to me bc we are disproportionately low income, and it follows we had to expose ourselves more during the pandemic as lower wage earners/service workers (beauty shops, bus drivers, etc). Also we may have higher incidence of insufficient health care.

Besides making black folks look like Typhoid Mary - it really does other ethnic groups the disservice thinking they are safe since “only black folks get it”.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

winterinatl said:


> Was that information false? What would be the underlying agenda here? This info did not seem suspect to me bc we are disproportionately low income, and it follows we had to expose ourselves more during the pandemic as lower wage earners/service workers (beauty shops, bus drivers, etc). Also we may have higher incidence of insufficient health care.
> 
> Besides making black folks look like Typhoid Mary - it really does other ethnic groups the disservice thinking they are safe since “only black folks get it”.


They stated facts on paper about WHO is getting it more. But they always leave out the why which is never that simple. We don't have some DNA defect that makes us more prone to COVID-19 or maternal mortality issues. This is the trope going around andhaving a Black Doctor repeat it just legitimizes it. We get it more because of racial disparities related to access to care, being more likely to work jobs where we are front line workers (non-medical--janitorial, clean up behind medical staff, housekeeping, retail serving food) that exposes us more due to poverty. And we have trust issues rightly due to being either involuntarily used to test drugs and treatments or purposefully excluded out of treatment, then the eugenics, etc.


----------



## winterinatl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They stated facts on paper about WHO is getting it more. But they always leave out the why which is never that simple. We don't have some DNA defect that makes us more prone to COVID-19 or maternal mortality issues. This is the trope going around andhaving a Black Doctor repeat it just legitimizes it. We get it more because of racial disparities related to access to care, being more likely to work jobs where we are front line workers (non-medical--janitorial, clean up behind medical staff, housekeeping, retail serving food) that exposes us more due to poverty. And we have trust issues rightly due to being either involuntarily used to test drugs and treatments or purposefully excluded out of treatment, then the eugenics, etc.


I see. Like how in education we are almost always reported lower than other groups academically but only recently have school systems examined the WHY behind it. Leading to the general public thinking we are just born inferior.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I also felt some kind of way about the messaging push that Blacks are getting and dying from COVID-19 because it set the stage for "others" out here to act the *** up. That was around the time the others started mask protests and storming capital buildings because why were they subject to mask mandates when "they" weren't being affected. People are so selfish sometimes - and the implications of our messages need to be considered before they are amplified without proper context.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

winterinatl said:


> I see. Like how in education we are almost always reported lower than other groups academically but only recently have school systems examined the WHY behind it. Leading to the general public thinking we are just born inferior.


That part. Or how in the maternal child/midwifery and breastfeeding circles they assumed a lot of BW (even ones with more degrees than them) were obviously doing drugs recreationally or eating junk all day because THAT HAD to explain why the maternal mortality rate was so high or breastfeeding rates were so low. You know I've snatched many a dry blond wig in those circles.


----------



## Melaninme

Israel's health chiefs fear vaccine's effectiveness against delta lower than reported
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Peppermynt

Nothing like the stock market taking a hit to make them realize what's really important! 

In other words, their portfolios ...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Arrrrrgggggh.
News from the trenches ain't good today.

A NEW staff member's (Hisp woman) sister got sick with COVID and went to the hospital. So said staff member gets tested and she is positive, as well as their whole family. Sister lives with them. Staff member got the Moderna ~2 mos ago. Says she is feeling very sick today. Positive rapid test today. I am pretty sure she has a nasty variant. She will be questioned thoroughly bc its a breakthrough infection.

She translated for a co-worker yesterday and was in less than 1-2 feet proximity with her. Said co-worker (a BW) is unvaccinated. Protocol states go home and quarantine 10 days or, take a PCR in 6 days, and if positive, quarantine until the test is negative. She was scared about the proximity until I told her she'd have to go home and taker her own PTO or leave without pay. Now she swears that she was only near the positive person for 3-4 minutes. The rule says a "Direct contact" is 15 minutes or more. 

I can't even force her home because its her word against ours. I plan to ask said sick person soon and she will confirm if she was near the BW more than 15 minutes. If so, then I can actually discipline her for lying. But as it stands, I can't do anything about it. She had gotten belligerent with her supervisor a few months ago when the discussion of the vaccine came up. The discussion was simply to encourage the vaccine if you wanted it and she left it at that. The BW then complained and said the supervisor was "singling her out." which was hardly the case. 

I had a family of 7 on the phone today and their whole house is infected with COVID. The mom says she and hubby are super tired and the 4 kids are fine and eating well. Says her son who has Sickle Cell anemia (4 YO) has been eating a little less but in good spirits. Pretty sure that variant has a nice little hold on my town.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Israel's health chiefs fear vaccine's effectiveness against delta lower than reported
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com


It reminds me of people who swear their meds don't work except for that one caveat: They aren't doing right by them. For example blood prssur patient goes in with High BP and the doctor asks if they are using the meds....patient says "oh yeah doc". Doc ups the dose or gives a new Rx. Rinse repeat. Then they run into me. I ask: what happened on med #1, #2? They give the rundown. I say--okay. What was your dosage and prescribed frequency--*crickets*. Did you take it EXACTLY as prescribed? Patient---no not really. 
So all this time and several meds later, you never took it as prescribed so you never really know if it worked. And in my field this happens ALL THE TIME.

The fine print with the pandemic is not being adhered to. Totally ignored. Per my above comment, I'm overconfident ppl are lying about being vaccinated, when they were vaccinated, when they wear masks, or if they did. Including were they near someone who tested positive with COVID. And thats + the crazy political and anti-science conditions going on. The hard work of the scientists, epidemiologists, virologists, their blood sweat and tears, sleepless nights are almost for naught if this continues. And that's sad. 

OAN: We need to pay attention to science in Israel. They tend to be on trend or ahead in some of their research because they don't always let politics interfere with some of the public health measures.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99

Vaccinated people: Your odds of a COVID 'breakthrough' infection have gone up. That doesn't mean you need to panic.
					

No vaccine makes you 100% immune to infection. The Delta variant increases your risk of COVID-19. Your case may be mild, but be considerate.




					news.yahoo.com
				






Spoiler: article



Vaccinated people: Your odds of a COVID 'breakthrough' infection have gone up. That doesn't mean you need to panic.​Hilary Brueck
Tue, July 20, 2021, 10:30 AM·8 min read


In this article:








Coronavirus








Insider




The Flaming Lips staged a concert in January 2021 with both the band and the audience inside inflatable bubbles. Flaming Lips/Warner Music via Reuters

Vaccinated people are well protected from severe disease that could be caused by the Delta variant.
They can catch COVID-19, but their symptoms may be mild, and the risk of transmitting may be low.
The US is in a precarious position, with a half-vaccinated population.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
New York Yankees, Texas wedding guests, and Vegas partygoers are part of an unlucky but growing minority.
They are fully vaccinated people who've got cases of COVID-19, as the more contagious Delta variant spreads quickly around the world.
Their illnesses are a reminder that this pandemic is not over, and we urgently need more shots in arms - globally.
Vaccinated people: A shot does not catapult you into a post-pandemic dream world. Don't be shocked if you go out and socialize unmasked and then later test positive for COVID-19.
It's nothing to fret about too much: If you get a "breakthrough" infection, it may feel like a cold or be completely asymptomatic.
But with the far more contagious Delta variant at play, your odds of infection are up, and you could also hurt others by spreading an infection around.
"Plague amnesia is going to cause a massive crisis in the United States if people want to forget that we are still in the midst of a pandemic," said Charity Dean, a former top-tier official at the California Department of Public Health and a key character in Michael Lewis' new book about the pandemic.
Being vaccinated doesn't mean you're 100% immune to COVID-19​




Israelis showed off their "green passes" as they arrived for a concert for vaccinated seniors at Bloomfield Stadium in Tel Aviv, Israel, on March 5. Jack Geuz/AFP via Getty Images
Fully vaccinated people have been given license to party by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which said that people who are fully vaccinated can go maskless indoors pretty much everywhere, even in public spaces. (Almost half of the US is fully vaccinated, the CDC said.)
"This is becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated," Rochelle Walensky, the director of the CDC, said during a White House briefing on Friday.
That is the CDC's take-home message in a nutshell: If you are vaccinated, this virus is no longer your concern.
But the reality is, now that the Delta variant dominates, everyone's odds of getting sick have ticked up, especially as more people are mask-free as they mingle with other households.
Delta is about twice as contagious as Alpha, which is in turn about twice as contagious as the original virus identified in Wuhan, China. (Public Health England found the Delta variant was 60% more transmissible than the Alpha variant, which was already deemed "50% more transmissible than current variants" by the CDC.)
Fully vaccinated people who've recently said that they tested positive for COVID-19 include Miami County Commissioner Jose Diaz (who'd been working alongside first responders at the Surfside building collapse), reporter Catt Sadler, comedian Gabriel Iglesias, six Texas lawmakers, and the UK Health Secretary Sajid Javid.
Christopher Murray, the director of the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation, which the White House has leaned on for COVID-19 projections, told Insider the Delta variant is driving up cases across the US - including among the vaccinated.
"The vaccines, especially for the Delta variant, are better at preventing severe disease and death than they are at preventing infections," Murray told Insider.
Tim Spector, an epidemiologist at King's College London, told Insider there is nothing to suggest Delta is more lethal, but it is more infectious, and "because of that extra stickiness, it's going to still keep breaking through the vaccine group."
The good news is that even with the more contagious Delta variant around, COVID-19 appears to be milder in vaccinated people, who may suffer symptoms such as coughs, headaches, temporary loss of taste and smell, and sore throats. Fully vaccinated people also tend to carry less virus in the back of their nose and throat, meaning they are probably less likely to spread COVID-19 to others, compared to unvaccinated people who are ill.
'It wasn't that bad'​Hilary Young, a branding consultant in Philadelphia who's been fully vaccinated for more than two months, is another person who recently tested positive for COVID-19. She said her symptoms included a mild sore throat, congestion, headache, dizziness, fatigue, insomnia, and the loss of taste and smell.
"My worst fear happened, we survived it, and I think that's a direct result of being vaccinated," she said. "It wasn't that bad for me. I didn't end up in the hospital. I wasn't totally knocked out."
Her story tracks with the data. In the US, unvaccinated people now account for 97% of COVID-19-related hospitalizations, the CDC said.
But many fully vaccinated health experts still remain cautious when they're out and about, knowing they could contract a mild case of the virus.
"I realize I'm not likely to die if infected," Professor Don Milton from the University of Maryland, a leading expert on airborne viruses, recently told Insider, explaining his choice to wear an N95 mask when he goes shopping in suburban Maryland.
"I could still get ill, miss work, screw up my vacation, and [there's] a small risk that I'd have long-term effects. Why take the risk?" he said.
Young agreed.
"I will continue to wear a mask indoors," she said. "I think, at the very least, that's something that people should be encouraged to do - especially if you're at CVS, where people are shopping for what they _think_ is cold medication."
A vaccine doesn't operate like a magic wand​




Vaccines are not magic. Warner Bros. Pictures
No vaccine has ever been capable of preventing every single case of an illness.
We know this already because each year scientists develop new flu vaccines, which are at best about 60% effective at keeping people flu-free.
Like COVID-19 vaccines, flu vaccines are worth getting because they teach your body how to better fight off future infections, likely making a case of the virus milder if you catch it. Ideally, if enough people get vaccines, the amount of virus circulating in a community would be lower, so that fewer vulnerable people would get sick and die.
Conversely, low vaccination rates, coupled with a far more contagious viral variant such as Delta, put everyone at greater risk of an infection.
So wearing masks and limiting exposure to people who may be infected should still be critical components of communitywide disease prevention. Though it's less likely than it would be if they remained unvaccinated, vaccinated people could also spread COVID-19 to immunocompromised people and to children under 12, as well as their families.
"The bottom line is, we are dealing with a formidable variant in the Delta variant," Anthony Fauci, President Joe Biden's chief medical advisor, said during a White House briefing on Friday. He added that "the message loud and clear that we need to reiterate" is that the vaccines continue to offer "strong protection."
We have to accept that the odds of infection have changed for vaccinated people​




Wearing masks and limiting exposure to people who may be infected should still be critical components of communitywide disease prevention. Matt Stroshane/Walt Disney World Resort via Getty Images
The CDC doesn't encourage any of the 160 million vaccinated people across the US who are exposed to COVID-19 to get tested for it, unless they go on to develop symptoms.
Instead, the country relies on data from the UK and Israel to figure out how well COVID-19 can dodge our vaccines.
This puts the US at a disadvantage as the virus continues to morph, doing its best to survive. With Delta around, we know vaccinated people are not as well protected as they once were. Now, we risk missing the signals of a more dangerous variant - something that our existing vaccines would barely combat.
Young is frustrated that the data on her own breakthrough case - which was detected with an at-home test - won't be recorded anywhere by the CDC. Young said her doctor didn't encourage her to seek out confirmation with a laboratory test. Instead they said, "You just have to quarantine, and you should be fine."
Dean said, given the low level of testing and sequencing being done on fully vaccinated people right now, there's no way the US can keep tabs on the virus well enough. If we want to know how decent the vaccine protection of the country really is, Dean said, we need to know when vaccinated people are getting infected, what variant they have, and how severe their case is.
"It's very concerning to me that we're 20 months into the pandemic and we don't have that capability yet," she said. "The technology has to move faster than the pathogen."
Read the original article on Business Insider


----------



## lavaflow99

Off to buy more KN95 masks....


----------



## lavaflow99

In the UK, positive cases are at a similar peak as it was in January (65k+ per day).  The USA tends to trend about 2-3 weeks behind them.

So we shall see where we are in 2 weeks.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

So why am I today years old just finding out that the symptoms for the Delta Variant aren't the regular old Covid symptoms? 
Delta symptoms are sneezing, runny nose and the mother of all headaches.  Why ya'll ain't tell me?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

It looks like he's going to live.


----------



## winterinatl

Anyone bother to clown him in Twitter?


----------



## Evolving78

Beautiful servants? Who are these servants? Is he talking about the nursing team working on him?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> So why am I today years old just finding out that the symptoms for the Delta Variant aren't the regular old Covid symptoms?
> Delta symptoms are sneezing, runny nose and the mother of all headaches.  Why ya'll ain't tell me?



Um.... I didn't know this either. Now that you mention it, the other day I was out in a store and I swiftly turned around when someone sneezed. It was an unmasked White dude. I wasn't anywhere near the guy, but I quickly exited stage left and got the heck out of dodge.  

If the symptoms include sneezing, I see why it's spreading at lightning speed. This is gross but I'm imagining those "virus droplets" projecting everywhere. OMG that makes me feel sick.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

He needs to be dropped by his insurance company.


----------



## mensa

BrownBetty said:


> @naturalgyrl5199
> SAY IT AGAIN!
> We all know this information but folks willfully ignore it. This rush to return to prepandemic times is not realistic. What the old folks say "you gone learn that fat meat is greasy".
> We know there will be break through cases, we know masks are an effective tool, we know washing your hands and social distancing work... but still people act shocked as if the vaccine is the cure and not just another tool in this battle.
> I'm so tired.  Lemme go reup on more mask.


You know that the only reason why they opened up everything BEFORE they were supposed to, was to pacify and quiet "them folks" down... and stop them from actin a plumb fool!  It did not take a rocket scientist to figure out that we would be here again.

With this perpetual merry-go-round, America will never heal!!!!!!!!!

Periodt!!!!!


----------



## Melaninme

Covid-positive man disguises himself as wife in order to fly
					

An Indonesian man is reportedly facing arrest after wearing a niqab in order to board a flight.




					www-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Melaninme

Poll: As Delta spreads, 62% of vaccinated Americans say they want a COVID booster shot
					

More than 6 in 10 vaccinated Americans now say they would get an additional COVID-19 booster shot if it were available to them, according to a new Yahoo News/YouGov poll.




					www.google.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Um.... I didn't know this either. Now that you mention it, the other day I was out in a store and I swiftly turned around when someone sneezed. It was an unmasked White dude. I wasn't anywhere near the guy, but I quickly exited stage left and got the heck out of dodge.
> 
> If the symptoms include sneezing, I see why it's spreading at lightning speed. This is gross but I'm imagining those "virus droplets" projecting everywhere. OMG that makes me feel sick.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

winterinatl said:


> Anyone bother to clown him in Twitter?


 Found him from a FB group called "To  around is Human. To Find out is Divine."  I'm sure people have been giving him the business.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Covid-positive man disguises himself as wife in order to fly
> 
> 
> An Indonesian man is reportedly facing arrest after wearing a niqab in order to board a flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


To so blatantly not care that he literally tested positive for plague and will possibly spread it to not just a plane full of people but a whole other population for whatever little reason he felt the need to fly.   The whole plane and city should be able to take turns whippin his


----------



## HappyAtLast

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I had to update my comment about the CDC. The CDC is presenting the science--assuming everyone is honest. The latter, the unvaxxed who refuse to mask, is actually the problem.
> But use your own judgement because of the people & their behaviors...not the CDC.
> 
> We are still feeling the results of a whole Administration who convinced a Nation that science and facts aren't real and we can have alternative facts.


There are very few people, maybe 2, that I literally hate, and he is one of them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Looks like shields gone have to make a come back


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Mitch McConnell trying to beg people to vaccinate.
He don't want another:

Shut Down
Unemployment Spike (read: another stimulus).


----------



## HappyAtLast

werenumber2 said:


> I live in a state with one of the highest vaccination rates in the country - went to the mall this weekend and 90% of the people (maybe more) were wearing masks.
> 
> There’s such an interesting correlation between vaccines and mask wearing





lavaflow99 said:


> Very much so.  I went to Target over the weekend and I saw only two people without masks. Out of probably 25-30 folks I saw.  And my state (Maryland) had 70+% vaccination rates.
> 
> So just shows that this is a deeper (ie intellect ) issue.


Very much a connection. I'm in Flori-duh and anywhere I am easily 90% are not wearing masks. I just be making my mad dashes through the grocery store!


----------



## HappyAtLast

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> OAN: We need to pay attention to science in Israel. They tend to be on trend or ahead in some of their research because they don't always let politics interfere with some of the public health measures.


Good to know. I was wondering if they were a credible source since I've seen a few of their news items.


----------



## dancinstallion

Crackers Phinn said:


> So why am I today years old just finding out that the symptoms for the Delta Variant aren't the regular old Covid symptoms?
> Delta symptoms are sneezing, runny nose and the mother of all headaches.  Why ya'll ain't tell me?






dancinstallion said:


> "The Delta variant has different symptoms than  the previous variants.
> Symptoms are headache, fever, sore throat, then runny nose.
> The variant shares symptoms with the common cold and people may not realize they have covid and not a cold.
> 
> However the new Delta Plus variant has all the symptoms. the Delta Plus variant carries symptoms of the Delta as well as its partner the Beta variant. Some of these symptoms include cough, diarrhea, fever, headache, skin rash, discolouration of fingers and toes, chest pain, and shortness of breath.
> 
> Other symptoms listed by the experts and attributed to the Delta Plus variant are: stomache ache, nausea and loss of app."
> 
> Delta Plus In India: 60% Cases Are Either Asymptomatic or Have Mild Symptoms​
> Though 4 out of nearly 50 cases have succumbed to the delta plus, other epidemiological parameters look very assuring. However, it's too early to arrive at any conclusion.



 We did tell you a few pages back.


----------



## Melaninme

"Fauci also said U.S. officials are concerned that they are seeing more breakthrough infections in fully vaccinated people in the U.S., even if they are more mild cases.

“That’s something we obviously don’t want to see,” he said, noting that the delta variant was highly transmissible. “This virus is clearly different than the viruses and the variants that we’ve had experience with before. It has an extraordinary capability of transmitting from person to person.”

"Variants have increased in transmissibility from the original strain and some are proving to reduce the effectiveness of vaccines."









						Fauci says vaccinated people 'might want to consider' wearing masks indoors as delta variant surges in U.S.
					

Fauci said that people who want to go the extra mile of safety could wear a mask indoors.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Melaninme

Man flees Australian Covid quarantine using a bed sheet
					

A 39-year-old man allegedly used a rope made from bed sheets to shimmy down from a fourth floor hotel room and flee Australian quarantine, police said.




					amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Mitch McConnell trying to beg people to vaccinate.
> He don't want another:
> 
> Shut Down
> Unemployment Spike (read: another stimulus).



I was wondering 
why the change in
the tune the dude
below is singing. 
Was coming to ask
whether it had 
something to do
with the stock market, 
lawsuits, or because
people who would
vote for him are
dropping like flies.


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## Melaninme

“Breakthrough positives as they are known are very real,” he said. “I thought because I was fully vaccinated the symptoms would be mild. They were not.”









						Channel 2’s Fred Blankenship battling breakthrough case of COVID-19
					

Fred announced Wednesday that he and several family members were exposed to the virus while on vacation in California.




					www.google.com


----------



## snoop

Melaninme said:


> Man flees Australian Covid quarantine using a bed sheet
> 
> 
> A 39-year-old man allegedly used a rope made from bed sheets to shimmy down from a fourth floor hotel room and flee Australian quarantine, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org



Not to laugh, but really...I have NEVER seen the bedsheet rope outside of a movie.  I thought it was one of those Hollywood myths like being able to dodge bullets Matrix style or women going to fightcrime in heels.

Where did he get all of the sheets?

And the fact that he was willing to trust those sheets at that height with whatever grown up body weight he has just so that he could go gallivanting says a lot about senseless some people are.


ETA:  This guy must have been doing this since high school.


----------



## Evolving78

PatDM'T said:


> I was wondering
> why the change in
> the tune the dude
> below is singing.
> Was coming to ask
> whether it had
> something to do
> with the stock market,
> lawsuits, or because
> people who would
> vote for him are
> dropping like flies.


It’s not just the black and brown virus anymore it seems.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

PatDM'T said:


> I was wondering
> why the change in
> the tune the dude
> below is singing.
> Was coming to ask
> whether it had
> something to do
> with the stock market,
> lawsuits, or because
> people who would
> vote for him are
> dropping like flies.



My money is on "the people who vote for him are dropping like flies." Him and all of the other ones who are now suddenly encouraging vaccination.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Melaninme said:


> “Breakthrough positives as they are known are very real,” he said. “I thought because I was fully vaccinated the symptoms would be mild. They were not.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Channel 2’s Fred Blankenship battling breakthrough case of COVID-19
> 
> 
> Fred announced Wednesday that he and several family members were exposed to the virus while on vacation in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



 See - I figured "mild" symptoms weren't exactly going to be mild.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> It’s not just the black and brown virus anymore it seems.


#payattention


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> See - I figured "mild" symptoms weren't exactly going to be mild.


many people with breakthrough infections thought they had the flu. It looks and feels like a regular, but painful flu for them. The shock itself has them SHOOKETH and in tears.


----------



## lavaflow99

France isn't playing around


----------



## lavaflow99

Atlanta too isn't playing games


----------



## yamilee21

For people with worse symptoms despite being vaccinated… these are the cases where I wonder whether they would have died had they been unvaccinated. Seems the vaccine may simply move people into the next category - from mild to asymptomatic, severe to mild, death to severe. Other situations that will need to be considered will be how many of the breakthrough cases nonetheless end up with long Covid; or develop MIS-C, which was initially found in children who had had asymptomatic cases.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

So today sucked.
Dropped my oldest to Summer camp. 2nd enclosed field trip is to the museum. She went on and told me the teacher doesn't enforce masks. I marched right up and asked about it. And I told her she'd better enforce it. She s unvaccinated and her co-workers were getting on her about that. I told her whats going on out here in these streets and how its both the vaccinated and unvaccinated getting infected with the new variant but its the unvaccinated spreading it and dying more. I told her my child HAS to wear her mask out in public. And when I pick her up today---I. WILL. FIND. OUT. 
I had to go back home and calm myself (hubby consoled me) cause my anxiety was all the way up. 

Of course more and more people trying to come in for services with no mask. But when they see us, they see all of us masked to the T.

Of course the President of a major Uni here in Florida's great capital sent the entire staff and faculty an email begging them to get vaccinated bc the CEOs of both local hospitals basically called him personally about the uptick in 50 or younger being both infected and unvaccinated. He has the ear of the Governor so I know they went to him as well. 

I am proud of France and Atlanta. People gone be mad either way. The mask mandate or a shut down. They can choose. I stocked up last night and thats round one. 

Not to mention babies still being born, mommies being re-admitted and it just really sucks from down here.


----------



## lavaflow99

The NFL.....over it and hitting the players where it hurts (their pockets)


----------



## B_Phlyy

Our public health fellow sent out a memo stating staff need to continue to mask and get vaccinated. We can eat in the break room with no masks if both parties are vaccinated.

I haven't had lunch with a coworker in the past year and a half and don't plan on starting up again. Send me an email or cashapp for cupcakes. I feel your spirit but I don't need to be near you.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> "Fauci also said U.S. officials are concerned that they are seeing more breakthrough infections in fully vaccinated people in the U.S., even if they are more mild cases.
> 
> “That’s something we obviously don’t want to see,” he said, noting that the delta variant was highly transmissible. “This virus is clearly different than the viruses and the variants that we’ve had experience with before. It has an extraordinary capability of transmitting from person to person.”
> 
> "Variants have increased in transmissibility from the original strain and some are proving to reduce the effectiveness of vaccines."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci says vaccinated people 'might want to consider' wearing masks indoors as delta variant surges in U.S.
> 
> 
> Fauci said that people who want to go the extra mile of safety could wear a mask indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


We already knew what was up Fauci. At least >WE< did.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Really Fox?
This really DOES look like a Lawyer move:


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I shouldn't have laughed at this but I couldn't help it 

This is why Fox News and nem done switched up in a major way


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Thread is a little long so I'll just copy the first tweet.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

B_Phlyy said:


> Our public health fellow sent out a memo stating staff need to continue to mask and get vaccinated. We can eat in the break room with no masks if both parties are vaccinated.


I walked in on two unvaccinated employees sitting across a 2 foot table eating lunch together.  I couldn't say anything without disclosing their vaccination status which is private so after thirty minutes of breathing in each others unvaccinated faces I called them separately and advised they should eat alone.

One of the two already had covid but believes they are now immune because of antibodies from over a year ago.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Where can we buy genuine surgical grade masks?  I don't want to end up with some nastiness like this.


----------



## Peppermynt

Just read a thread on that other board about someone who seems to be well known - Stephen Harmon? 

Apparently he refused the vaccine (because, prayer) and spent several days in hospital, then intubated and finally succumbed. 

I learned something else about being on high flow oxygen as well - apparently your nose may explode?  My boss mentioned this happened to a coworker who is in ICU right now dealing with Covid and I thought I mis-heard ... 









						s t e p h e n  j a m e s (@stephenharmon) • Instagram photos and videos
					

6,555 Followers, 1,830 Following, 1,282 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from s t e p h e n  j a m e s (@stephenharmon)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> many people with breakthrough infections thought they had the flu. It looks and feels like a regular, but painful flu for them. The shock itself has them SHOOKETH and in tears.


A relative of mine kept telling me since I’m vaccinated I didn’t need my mask anymore, and that masks were for sick people..


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Peppermynt said:


> Just read a thread on that other board about someone who seems to be well known - Stephen Harmon?
> 
> Apparently he refused the vaccine (because, prayer) and spent several days in hospital, then intubated and finally succumbed.
> 
> I learned something else about being on high flow oxygen as well - *apparently your nose may explode? * My boss mentioned this happened to a coworker who is in ICU right now dealing with Covid and I thought I mis-heard ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s t e p h e n  j a m e s (@stephenharmon) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 6,555 Followers, 1,830 Following, 1,282 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from s t e p h e n  j a m e s (@stephenharmon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



Wait. WHAT?!?! OMGGGG @ the bolded

I'm not familiar with this guy, but his last 20 or so posts are heartbreaking, especially the vitriol against the vaccine that could have ultimately saved his life


----------



## sky_blu

Laela said:


> Seems health officials are on this virus.. I don't think we'll have a pandemic, as it can be contained.


Crazy to look back on this post and this thread now. How little did we know.


----------



## Peppermynt

sunshinebeautiful said:


> *Wait. WHAT?!?! OMGGGG @ the bolded*
> 
> I'm not familiar with this guy, but his last 20 or so posts are heartbreaking, especially the vitriol against the vaccine that could have ultimately saved his life


I know! He posted a pic of the aftermath of it in his IG ...


----------



## HappyAtLast

Peppermynt said:


> I know! He posted a pic of the aftermath of it in his IG ...


You have a link?


----------



## Evolving78

sky_blu said:


> Crazy to look back on this post and this thread now. How little did we know.


That’s the thing, it could have been contained. It wasn’t contained on purpose for political reasons and now we are here.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

HappyAtLast said:


> Where can we buy genuine surgical grade masks?  I don't want to end up with some nastiness like this.


99% of the market is made in China and India where it's literally the wild wild west as far as manufacturing standards go.  There are American companies that make rated quality surgical masks but they aren't cheap. 
USA-Made Surgical Masks - Armbrust American (armbrustusa.com)
PPE Products – Wisconsin Medical Supplies


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Somebody in the Detroit forum had the nigaudacity to state that no matter how badly Trump fumbled the Covid bag that Hillary Clinton would have done worse.   





I cannot think of anyone besides  willfully bat poo crazy "The End is Nigh" types  who would get the info of a virus up front being airborne and deadly then down play it.  I don't care how, why, when or how somebody don't like Hillary, short of a drug habit or dementia, there's no convincing me she could have done any worse.  Hell, I don't think an inanimate object could have handled the situation worse.


----------



## naturalyogini

naturalyogini said:


> I got one shot, one to go next Friday and I wear my mask everywhere. Folks look at me like I'm crazy. I look at them like how do I know you're vaccinated. I assume folks aren't vaccinated. I'm wearing my mask until 2022 and beyond if necessary.  I had covid and I don't want it again.


Got my second shot today. So far fatigue,  arm soreness and indigestion.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## galleta31

Evolving78 said:


> It’s not just the black and brown virus anymore it seems.



They only care because it is 90% of their supporters dropping like flies. It it stayed mostly brown, black urban folk dying, they won't care and be pleading with the public.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

galleta31 said:


> They only care because it is 90% of their supporters dropping like flies. It it stayed mostly brown, black urban folk dying, they won't care and be pleading with the public.


This is too easy an answer. The reality is they only care about their supporters during election years. There's another reason we haven't heard about yet. Someone else mentioned the stock market. All these politicians and commentators are beholden to their wealthy donors and supporters. Maybe the upper 2% are leaning on them about their profit margins? Idk but it's possible.


----------



## Peppermynt

HappyAtLast said:


> You have a link?


They’ve now made that account private.

Because it’s nothing like saying your piece continuously, vehemently, and with your whole chest, and then having it bite you in the ass. But we can’t leave that evidence for folks to review. Cause, prayers.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

What are you preferred suppliers for N95 masks?  I've been wearing KF94s out and about but I want to stock up on N95s.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Everything Zen

Belle Du Jour said:


> What are you preferred suppliers for N95 masks?  I've been wearing KF94s out and about but I want to stock up on N95s.


Costco still has them. When someone posted that hey had them last year 300 for 300.00 and my company let me expense them. I snatched them up so fast and gave my parents 50 of them. I still haven’t been required to travel any time since.



			https://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=N95


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Everything Zen said:


> Costco still has them. When someone posted that hey had them last year 300 for 300.00 and my company let me expense them. I snatched them up so fast and gave my parents 50 of them. I still haven’t been required to travel any time since.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=N95


Thank you!


----------



## naturalyogini

naturalyogini said:


> Got my second shot today. So far fatigue,  arm soreness and indigestion.  Hoping for the best.


24 hours post 2nd Pfizer shot. No flu symptoms yet.  Just mega thirsty. Keeping a good thought.


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## sky_blu

PatDM'T said:


>



SMDH this is happening everyday ‍ You don’t want the vax? Fine. But take precautions. However I would rather have and not need than need and not have.  I’m happy some of my friends are coming around and getting vaxxed. All of my siblings except 1 has had COVID and I have 2 in the hospital now with the Delta variant. One will need oxygen for the rest of his life bc it messed up his heart. One of my young and healthy friends got it earlier this year and has been having long hauler symptoms.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is too easy an answer. The reality is they only care about their supporters during election years. There's another reason we haven't heard about yet. Someone else mentioned the stock market. All these politicians and commentators are beholden to their wealthy donors and supporters. Maybe the upper 2% are leaning on them about their profit margins? Idk but it's possible.


I think its vanity. 
Google Kay Ivey the Gov of Alabama. she was fussing at a reporter because Alabama is having some problems with space in their hospitals because of the unvaccinated. She NOW claims she "doesn't understand why people don't use common sense" to take care of themselves or take pre-cautions. Like she was mad mad. 

But here is the problem that she and other GOPers created with their lies and their smoke and mirrors. Cause trust and believe--ALL these Governors and legislators in the public eye who refuse to promote the vaccine....ARE VACCINATED. Kay Ivey too. Marco Rubio, and DeSatan is too. But they yelled and screamed about Gov needing to be small. So small that Gov shouldn't be offering people education or a means to make informed and educated decisions. This is where I said many comments ago that these people only believe those smart enough to survive SHOULD survive. (Thinking of the cult movie IDIOCRACY) They totally underestimated the fact that people would pick up their mantle with cult-like status and refuse to help themselves. So they pushed gov out of medicine (no OBAMA care), they screamed that Gov should be out of business for better or worse (tort reform), they wanted Gov out of education (except for on evolution theory and sex ed) so they gutted education in so many states and school districs you get these charter schools with inconsistent standards. Now you have what was an already ignorant populace with no public health measures around being pushed or promoted. And you wonder why ppl like Stephon Harmon who go on about 99 problems and a vax ain't one...and screams about not wanting to be intubated then being so scared and finally getting on one when its too late? Or doctors having to tell anti-vaxxers right before they are intubated that its too late for a vaccine and then have to watch their dumb buts die alone? Kay Ivey knew better and is vaccinated but now they (the GOP and Fox) don't want be known as the ones who got these people like that--hence-vanity. 

And even vanity is suspect because it almost *Feels* intentional. But she yelling about people supposing to have "common sense" so IDK. But Houston, Arkansas, Texas, FL, Alabama: "We have a problem"


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

She don't want to blame her other GOP friends who been preventing the promotion of the vaccine though...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Random: I didn't realize that masks were FSA/HSA eligible. I just bought some of the American manufactured masks linked above and will get reimbursed from my Flex account


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> She don't want to blame her other GOP friends who been preventing the promotion of the vaccine though...


She is a piece of work. Didn’t she execute a man that clearly wasn’t the person who committed the murder?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> She is a piece of work. Didn’t she execute a man that clearly wasn’t the person who committed the murder?


A whole piece of work and I believe she did. I mean look at her.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> A whole piece of work and I believe she did. I mean look at her.


She reminds me of the mother from Throw Momma From The Train.


----------



## vevster




----------



## pear

We just found out that a friend of the family has contracted COVID despite being fully vaccinated for a few months  . They are doing ok but definitely has symptoms keeping them down.

I am afraid that we are going to see more and more of these _breakthrough _cases!

Most folks I see are walking around with no mask and not a care in the world. You can’t tell me all those folks have been vaccinated. These trifling tail folks are putting me and my unvaccinated kids (they’re too young to get the vaccine) at risk. If the past year has taught me one thing it’s that I don’t like most people .


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I'm starting to see a little more mask wearing than I did a few weeks ago in my part of FL. Even those who look how they be looking (camo gear) are starting to mask up. 
September gone be wild.


----------



## starfish

pear said:


> We just found out that a friend of the family has contracted COVID despite being fully vaccinated for a few months  . They are doing ok but definitely has symptoms keeping them down.
> 
> I am afraid that we are going to see more and more of these _breakthrough _cases!
> 
> Most folks I see are walking around with no mask and not a care in the world. You can’t tell me all those folks have been vaccinated. These trifling tail folks are putting me and my unvaccinated kids (they’re too young to get the vaccine) at risk. If the past year has taught me one thing it’s that I don’t like most people .


Me too.  A  friend of mine has COVID and has been vaccinated for 3 months.  She wants me to tell everybody that even though she has a 'mild' case, COVID is like nothing she's ever had and she couldn't get out of bed for 3 days. She's really sick and her oxygen levels keep going up and down.  She's scared.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I ventured out yesterday thinking that if I went early enough I could beat the crowds at Dollar Tree and Daiso Japan for storage/organizing stuff.  Yeah, that only kind of worked out because the first dollar tree I went to had everything but storage stuff and more importantly did not have a freezer section with delicious Jamaican Beef and Chicken patties.    Plus the lady at the register had her mask on in a way that her bottom lip poked out. We were separated by a shield at checkout but I was like  

So I went over to Daiso and even though the store was more crowded than I was comfortable with I put the KN95 on and ventured in.  Everybody had masks on but distancing was nearly nonexistent and I found myself constantly moving away from people.  

I put in a grubhub pickup order for a Persian restaurant and dude at the register got his mask on his chin and the woman I'm assuming was his wife was wearing a chador with a veil instead of a mask.  They also had a barrier up so I didn't feel like they were breathing on me but I did have to block out the thought of them breathing on my food.  .

I went to another dollar tree where the only other customer was another black woman and two mask less children around 10ish who she yelled at the entire time I was in the store which was 5 whole minutes cuz children are plague bearers.   Of course they were running up and down the aisles, mouths wide open letting the potential covid get everywhere.  

Overall, I'm not surprised at how things are spreading because there's so much half a00-ery being practiced even in more liberal places.  I will continue doing all the shopping I can online but there are just some things that I want to see and touch before purchasing which means occasionally actually going into places.  

If you need organization stuff I really recommend Daiso before venturing into the Container Store or Ikea.


----------



## naturalyogini

naturalyogini said:


> 24 hours post 2nd Pfizer shot. No flu symptoms yet.  Just mega thirsty. Keeping a good thought.


72 hours+. No reactions other than mild headache, sleepiness and brain fog. COVID brain fog is real y'all.  Ordered Moon Juice Brain Dust.


----------



## dancinstallion

starfish said:


> Me too.  A  friend of mine has COVID and has been vaccinated for 3 months.  She wants me to tell everybody that even though she has a '*mild*' case, COVID is like nothing she's ever had and she couldn't get out of bed for 3 days. She's really sick and her oxygen levels keep going up and down.  She's scared.



So that wouldn't be a mild case if she couldnt get out of bed for 3 days and oxygen levels keep fluctuating.

Is she taking anything or is she just going to ride it out?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> So that wouldn't be a mild case if she couldnt get out of bed for 3 days and oxygen levels keep fluctuating.
> 
> Is she taking anything or is she just going to ride it out?


I think most people consider it mild if you're not in the hospital.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> I ventured out yesterday thinking that if I went early enough I could beat the crowds at Dollar Tree and Daiso Japan for storage/organizing stuff.  Yeah, that only kind of worked out because the first dollar tree I went to had everything but storage stuff and more importantly did not have a freezer section with delicious Jamaican Beef and Chicken patties.  Plus the lady at the register had her mask on in a way that her bottom lip poked out. We were separated by a shield at checkout but I was like








Dollar Tree has Jamaican chicken patties??? That's my only takeaway. That's worth so much more than $6.50. I don't think I've been in one that has a freezer section so I may be SOL but I'm going to find out.


----------



## starfish

dancinstallion said:


> So that wouldn't be a mild case if she couldnt get out of bed for 3 days and oxygen levels keep fluctuating.
> 
> Is she taking anything or is she just going to ride it out?


Her doctor and the hospital called it mild, but I agree with you.  She told me that as sick as she is the hospital told her being sick enough to be admitted to the hospital is the unvaccinated mild.  She says it feels like the worst flu she's ever had.  I'm not sure what she's taking.  She said she talks to her doctor twice a day, in the morning and evening.  She texted me during lunch and said her oxygen levels are stable and good now, but she still feels like she's been hit by a truck.

She makes me feel like I want to take another test. I've had 5.  I'm a hypochondriac and just KNEW I had Rona each time, but I didn't.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Dollar Tree has Jamaican chicken patties??? That's my only takeaway. That's worth so much more than $6.50. I don't think I've been in one that has a freezer section so I may be SOL but I'm going to find out.


Yes ma'am and I'ma tell you the truth.  I have hit at least a dozen Jamaican spots in the LA metro area and these joints right here poo on 90% of they homemade patties.  When people ask how I spend $100 at the dollar store I'm like Exibit A-J.  




The Golden Krust page will tell you which 99 Only or Dollar Trees have them near you.  Find a Restaurant Near You | Golden Krust


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Yall 

I started a new job today. It's at an university. Today was New Employee Orientation. For months, they had been working remotely (and doing the Orientation remotely), but I was part of the 2nd cohort where they went back to in-person. Lucky me. My plan was to stay masked all day long and pray only 2 other people were in the room. Oh, and I had covid earlier this year, but since we're back in the office I got vaccinated too.

I showed up and there were 6 other people sitting around a medium-sized conference table. Aside from me, there were 2 other people masked. I was not happy. As the morning went on, one of the women decided to ditch her mask for the rest of the day. Then she's in here, sitting across the table, coughing and clearing her throat sporadically. This triggered me because when I had covid months ago one of the first symptoms I noticed was that I kept feeling the sensation of needing to clear my throat over and over again.

I promptly got up and excused myself to the bathroom to put on a second mask.

I was so dismayed at how many people were not wearing masks as the day went on. A revolving door of people from HR and various offices coming in to review policies with us, etc. 

Before lunch, noticing I hadn't taken the mask off, one of the ladies in the Orientation asked if I had been vaccinated. I was like "Yup, sure did, but I had covid earlier this year and I refuse to go through that again."

Lady from Orientation: "Oh, but the chances of that are so small. You'd have a greater chance getting hit by lightning."

Me:  (in my head) "Chile, where you get that stat from? You aint hear about these breakthrough cases and Delta on the loose for real for real? Or how Florida is a cesspool of covid at the moment?"

Tomorrow is my first actual "work day" with the team I'll be working directly with. I have my own office, we get to split working in the office with remote work, and I'm hoping not to have to be around no more unmasked people for real for real on the daily.

*sigh* I'ma be absolutely LIVID if I catch this dang-on virus again.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yes ma'am and I'ma tell you the truth.  I have hit at least a dozen Jamaican spots in the LA metro area and these joints right here poo on 90% of they homemade patties.  When people ask how I spend $100 at the dollar store I'm like Exibit A-J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Krust page will tell you which 99 Only or Dollar Trees have them near you.  Find a Restaurant Near You | Golden Krust


OMG They make patties with Beyond Meat!! 

And they sell this brand at a Dollar Tree near me.  I never thought I would be buying food at a Dollar Tree  but I'm gonna check them out.

ETA:  Ugh.  The site even says the flavors they have at each store.  They don't have the ones with Beyond Meat


----------



## winterinatl

No patties near me 

in other news. Snohomish, King, and Pierce counties are going back to masks inside (Washington state).


----------



## lavaflow99

VA.gov | Veterans Affairs
					

Apply for and manage the VA benefits and services you’ve earned as a Veteran, Servicemember, or family member—like health care, disability, education, and more.




					www.va.gov
				




*VA mandates COVID-19 vaccines among its medical employees including VHA facilities staff*​ 

*WASHINGTON* — July 26 Department of Veterans Affairs Secretary Denis McDonough announced he will make COVID-19 vaccines mandatory for Title 38 VA health care personnel — including physicians, dentists, podiatrists, optometrists, registered nurses, physician assistants, expanded-function dental auxiliaries and chiropractors — who work in Veterans Health Administration facilities, visit VHA facilities or provide direct care to those VA serves.

VA is taking this necessary step to keep the Veterans it serves safe.

Each employee will have eight weeks to be fully vaccinated.

“We’re mandating vaccines for Title 38 employees because it’s the best way to keep Veterans safe, especially as the Delta variant spreads across the country,” McDonough said. “Whenever a Veteran or VA employee sets foot in a VA facility, they deserve to know that we have done everything in our power to protect them from COVID-19. With this mandate, we can once again make — and keep — that fundamental promise.”

The department’s decision is supported by numerous medical organizations including the American Hospital Association, America’s Essential Hospitals and a Multisociety group of the leading Infectious Disease Societies. The American Medical Association, American Nurses Association, American College of Physicians, American Academy of Pediatrics, Association of American Medical Colleges, and National Association for Home Care and Hospice also endorsed mandating COVID-19 vaccination for health care workers.

In recent weeks, VA has lost four employees to COVID-19 — all of whom were unvaccinated. At least three of those employees died because of the increasingly prevalent Delta variant. There has also been an outbreak among unvaccinated employees and trainees at a VA Law Enforcement Training Center, the third such outbreak during the pandemic.

All VA employees are eligible to be vaccinated at no personal expense at any of our facilities. Employees will also receive four hours of paid administrative leave after demonstrating they have been vaccinated. Information in these FAQs or clinician and Veteran videos has details about the vaccine, its safety and effectiveness.

The safety and wellbeing of our Veterans and personnel is paramount.


----------



## lavaflow99

Most of the major school districts in the DMV are making mask mandatory for students and teachers starting for the fall semester  









						Masks required in Prince George's County schools for 2021-2022 school year
					

PGCPS CEO Monica Goldson announced the continuation of the district's mask policy on Monday, officials say.




					www.wusa9.com
				




*Here's a list of mask policies for school districts in the DMV ahead of the start of in-person learning:*
D.C.​*D.C. Public Schools (DCPS): Masks Required*
DCPS will fully re-open to all students for in-person learning starting Aug.30, and all students, staff and visitors will be required to wear face coverings until further notice, as stated in DCPS's reopening portal.

ADVERTISEMENT

We customize. You could save $947​Liberty Mutual customizes your auto and home insurance so you only pay for what you need.
Ad By Liberty Mutual Insurance
https://www.sharethrough.com/privacy-center/consumer-privacy-notice

Maryland​*Montgomery County Public Schools (MCPS): Decision TBA*
MCPS has not officially determined whether students will be required to wear masks for the 2021-2022 school year, but an official announcement on their updated policies is scheduled for July 27, as stated on the district's COVID portal. 
*Prince George's County Public Schools (PGCPS): Masks Required *
Prince George's County Public School will continue to mandate mask-wearing for all students and staff for the upcoming 2021-2022 school year, CEO Monica Goldson announced July 26.
*Washington County Public Schools: Decision TBA *
“Washington County Public Schools (WCPS) has communicated with our learning community that we are prepared to begin the 2021-2022 school year by following executive orders from the Office of the Governor and the State that are in effect at that time. We are committed to providing safe and healthy schools for our students and staff as was done with all students learning in person during the 2020-2021 school year. WCPS will continue following physical distancing recommendations, implementing enhanced cleaning and disinfecting protocols, and encouraging healthy habits such as frequent handwashing and sanitizing. Our school families and staff can expect to learn more specific details regarding any additional health and safety precautions closer to the August 30th start date.”
Virginia​*Arlington Public Schools (APS): Masks Required Indoors*
Although classroom capacities will return to pre-pandemic levels, APS will continue to mandate that all staff, students and visitors wear masks while inside buildings and school busses, as stated on the district's website. However, students with recess will no longer be required to wear face coverings while outdoors.
*Alexandria City Public Schools (ACPS): Masks Required *

As of March 3, ACPS will still require all staff, students and visitors to wear face coverings while inside buildings or on school busses, as found in the district's COVID protocols booklet.
*Manassas City Public Schools (MCPS): Decision TBA*
The district has not officially determined whether students will be required to wear masks for the 2021-2022 school year. 
*Fairfax County Public Schools (FCPS): Decision TBA *
FCPS has not yet made a decision for the 2021-2022 school year. 
“We are still reviewing the CDC guidance and are waiting on the state’s updated guidance expected on July 25," a spokesperson for the district said. "We are considering the use of masks for all students and staff but will be firm up this decision next week.”
*Prince William's County Public Schools (PWCPS): Decision TBA *
The school district has not yet released detailed guidance on mask expectations and will update its policy based on CDC recommendations, as stated on the district's website. However, students using school busses will continue to be required to use face coverings.
*Loudoun County Public Schools (LCPS): Decision TBA *
As found in the district's Fall 2021 reopening plan, LCPS has not yet made a decision regarding the use of face masks and will update parents sometime later in the summer with a specific policy.


----------



## Chromia




----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think most people consider it mild if you're not in the hospital.



I have lost hope in most people  but ok
But bedridden for 3 days is not mild. Its moderate. *Walking around* and going about your daily routine with a little cough, runny nose or sneeze is mild.


----------



## dancinstallion

Chromia said:


>



So all that "vaccinated people cant spread the virus" or its a very low risk is another myth the media and the CDC like to keep repeating. All of these break through cases in the vaccinated are catching it from each other too and not just catching it from the unvaccinated.

I digress. I am about to start wearing a face shield in public.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

At least 3 locations within 1 mile of my house. This is what my bougie self gets for not frequenting dollar stores. That changes tomorrow.


----------



## lavaflow99

CDC thinks they slick


----------



## lavaflow99

Next week the CDC is going to say that masks for everyone indoors.

This is why their previous statements that vaccinated folks can be unmasked indoors seemed so premature.

With all due respect CDC but we still got a pandemic going on.


----------



## yamilee21

From what I understand, the distinction between mild and severe covid is having to be on oxygen (hospitalized, in the US; in other countries, people who would have been hospitalized in the US are often on oxygen at home if their resources allow).


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lavaflow99 said:


> CDC thinks they slick


I was just about to post this. Unless states go back to mandating them iono what's going to change.

Here's what they may say:


----------



## Melaninme

Fully Vaccinated Woman Dies of COVID Aged 33 in Rare Breakthrough Case
					

Angelle Mosley had been convinced that she didn't have the virus because she was asymptomatic and fully vaccinated.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Fully Vaccinated Woman Dies of COVID Aged 33 in Rare Breakthrough Case
> 
> 
> Angelle Mosley had been convinced that she didn't have the virus because she was asymptomatic and fully vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com




_"She said 'I know I do not have COVID. I still can smell and taste. And I am vaccinated.' But when she got to the hospital, [it] turns out she had it," Tara Mosley told WDSU News." _

_"One of the things that I will say contributed to her death, Angelle was large for her age. She was obese," she said, referring to the fact that people with underlying health conditions are more vulnerable to the worst effects of the virus."_


I thought that I was pretty well versed in all things Covid just to find out that even though the information is out there that I was unaware that the old symptoms ain't the new symptoms.  The reason Delta is more contagious than regular contagious is the greater population legit don't know that the game has changed.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yes ma'am and I'ma tell you the truth.  I have hit at least a dozen Jamaican spots in the LA metro area and these joints right here poo on 90% of they homemade patties.  When people ask how I spend $100 at the dollar store I'm like Exibit A-J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Krust page will tell you which 99 Only or Dollar Trees have them near you.  Find a Restaurant Near You | Golden Krust


There is a Dollar Tree and Publix stores that have the beef, curry chicken and both the spicy and mild Beyond Meat versions. Mannnn both are less than 0.40 miles away. I'm really finna leave work now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> So all that "vaccinated people cant spread the virus" or its a very low risk is another myth the media and the CDC like to keep repeating. All of these break through cases in the vaccinated are catching it from each other too and not just catching it from the unvaccinated.
> 
> I digress. I am about to start wearing a face shield in public.


In normal times, non-pandemic times, the vaccinated don't usually spread things they are vaccinated against. Plus, we are trying to fight a virus thats mutated over 100 times in months.... (yes over 100). Don't forget, we are talking at most a well known 95% effective rate...or lower. 
At minimum, 5,000,000 humans of the 100,000,000 vaccinated were going to have breakthrough infection ANYWAY. 

So this ain't out the way and the CDC isn't really lying or spreading non-truths. This is what happens when the worst-case scenario ACTUALLY happens. You can go your whole life and never see this. 

***Oh and most likely, the VERY SICK vaccinated person mentioned a few comments above likely has Delta, Epsilon, or Lambda variant. Or they are one of the 5-15% of people who got the short end of the stick of vaccine effectiveness. Moderna is 95%, Pfizer was 90-95%, J and J was 92% or something like that. Had we gotten at least 200M vaccinated by this date...we wouldn't be here as bad. Herd immunity works when you can actually achieve it. I just don't see it. 


NY state has the highest VAX percent right now. They and other states with higher than 50% rates haven't hit the emergency levels rural counties have. YET.

Ya'll said 2022 and we are 4 months from 2022. Keep your diligence up. 

And yes,
Pull out the shields.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

lavaflow99 said:


> CDC thinks they slick


Raise your hand if when Biden was talmbout no more masks if you are vaccinated, you ACTUALLY stopped wearing masks (vaccinated or not).

God they slow up there.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Melaninme

CDC says vaccinated people may transmit virus, recommends masks indoors; L.A. mandates vaccination or weekly tests: Latest COVID-19 updates
					

The CDC is expected to recommend that fully vaccinated people wear masks indoors in areas with high transmission.



					www.usatoday.com
				




_"Walensky said new data shows the variant behaves “uniquely differently from past strains of the virus,” indicating that some vaccinated people infected with the delta variant “may be contagious and spread the virus to others.”_


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yes ma'am and I'ma tell you the truth.  I have hit at least a dozen Jamaican spots in the LA metro area and these joints right here poo on 90% of they homemade patties.  When people ask how I spend $100 at the dollar store I'm like Exibit A-J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Krust page will tell you which 99 Only or Dollar Trees have them near you.  Find a Restaurant Near You | Golden Krust


 Dang. Not a single search result popped up near me.


----------



## vevster

starfish said:


> Me too.  A  friend of mine has COVID and has been vaccinated for 3 months.  She wants me to tell everybody that even though she has a 'mild' case, COVID is like nothing she's ever had and she couldn't get out of bed for 3 days. She's really sick and her oxygen levels keep going up and down.  She's scared.


Doesn’t sound mild to me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Here's the CDC's tracker for determining if you live in a county with high or substantial transmission risk and should wear a mask indoors if vaccinated.

Spoiler alert: It's most of the country. A few states are all red. 






						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Raise your hand if when Biden was talmbout no more masks if you are vaccinated, you ACTUALLY stopped wearing masks (vaccinated or not).
> 
> God they slow up there.


Not I said the fly! 

But my reasons were 100% that I didn't trust the type of people who refused to wear masks or wore them wrong in the first place to not take advantage of the "honor" system.   These hoes ain't loyal or honorable.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Biden will announce vaccination requirement across federal government on Thursday​(CNN) — President Joe Biden will announce on Thursday a requirement that all federal employees and contractors be vaccinated against Covid-19, or be required to submit to regular testing and mitigation requirements, according to a source with direct knowledge of the matter.

The announcement will come in remarks where Biden is also expected to lay out a series of new steps, including incentives, in an attempt to spur new vaccinations as the Delta variant spreads rapidly throughout the country. It will also follow the decision by the Department of Veterans Affairs to require its frontline health care workers to be vaccinated over the course of the next two months. 

Biden alluded to the looming announcement on Tuesday. 

"That's under consideration right now," Biden said, when asked if he would impose a vaccination mandate on federal workers. 

While the specifics are still being finalized, the source said, federal workers would be required to attest to their vaccination status or submit to regular testing. The source said the proposal will be roughly similar to what is being implemented in New York City. Additional requirements for the unvaccinated could be added as agencies push to vaccinate their employees. 

Biden will not impose the requirement on the US military, despite his authority to do so, for the time being. He is, however, likely to outline how the Department of Defense may seek to approach the issue going forward, the source said.

Asked if he thinks the new revised guidance on masks from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will lead to confusion for Americans, Biden cast blame on unvaccinated Americans, saying that if they had been vaccinated "we'd be in a very different world."

"We have a pandemic because of the unvaccinated, and they're sowing enormous confusion. And the more we've learned about this virus and the Delta variant, the more we have to be worried and concerned. There's only one thing we know for sure: If those other (inaudible) people got vaccinated, we'd be in a very different world," he said.

The administration's decision to require vaccines for VA health workers provided a powerful signal that vaccine requirements could be necessary to convince the still-hesitant to get their shots.

Furthering the case for vaccine mandates, the administration is taking steps to spell out the legal grounds upon which American entities can require employees to get shots.

Justice Department lawyers have determined that federal law doesn't prohibit public agencies and private businesses from requiring Covid-19 vaccines, even if the vaccines have only been authorized for emergency use, according to an opinion posted online Monday.

The opinion from the department's Office of Legal Counsel -- dated July 6, but released publicly Monday -- paves the way for more federal agencies and businesses to require vaccinations following the Veterans Affairs announcement about front-line health workers.

In recent weeks, Justice Department officials have been weighing requests from private businesses and federal agencies seeking legal backing for policies aimed at encouraging vaccinations, according to people briefed on the matter.

The opinion marks a reversal from the previous administration. Last year, Attorney General William Barr used the Justice Department's legal power to try to fight certain Covid restrictions, including joining some businesses that sought to overturn state mask mandates.









						Biden will announce vaccination requirement across federal government on Thursday | CNN Politics
					

President Joe Biden will announce on Thursday a requirement that all federal employees and contractors be vaccinated against Covid-19, or be required to submit to regular testing and mitigation requirements, according to a source with direct knowledge of the matter.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

A doctor on CNN was talking about how people who take Covid seriously have to figure out a new way of talking to the people who don't and it reminded me of this passage from a book I read years ago that someone recently reposted.  FYI privy = outhouse


----------



## dancinstallion

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> In normal times, non-pandemic times, the vaccinated don't usually spread things they are vaccinated against. Plus, we are trying to fight a virus thats mutated over 100 times in months.... (yes over 100). Don't forget, we are talking at most a well known 95% effective rate...or lower.
> At minimum, 5,000,000 humans of the 100,000,000 vaccinated were going to have breakthrough infection ANYWAY.
> 
> So this ain't out the way and the CDC isn't really lying or spreading non-truths. This is what happens when the worst-case scenario ACTUALLY happens. You can go your whole life and never see this.
> 
> ***Oh and most likely, the VERY SICK vaccinated person mentioned a few comments above likely has Delta, Epsilon, or Lambda variant. Or they are one of the 5-15% of people who got the short end of the stick of vaccine effectiveness. Moderna is 95%, Pfizer was 90-95%, J and J was 92% or something like that. Had we gotten at least 200M vaccinated by this date...we wouldn't be here as bad. Herd immunity works when you can actually achieve it. I just don't see it.
> 
> 
> NY state has the highest VAX percent right now. They and other states with higher than 50% rates haven't hit the emergency levels rural counties have. YET.
> 
> Ya'll said 2022 and we are 4 months from 2022. Keep your diligence up.
> 
> And yes,
> Pull out the shields.



I understand and normally would agree with you.
IME, the CDC and the media is spreading false hope to people,The CDC has vaccinated people walking around maskless and no longer social distancing....
A LOT of vaccinated people are/ were walking around like they are IMMUNE/untouchable!

Because no official or CDC Explicitly told them that they could still catch it, spread it, and DIE. It was portrayed that the risk is so low as to not worry about it and only the unvaccinated are catching it, spreading it, and dying. Which was wrong. With 5 million people potentially having break through cases the risk was high not low. 5 million is not a small number lets forget about percentages.


See Biden just said. No sir that is not the truth.

"We have a pandemic because of the unvaccinated, and they're sowing enormous confusion."


----------



## oneastrocurlie

dancinstallion said:


> I understand and normally would agree with you.
> IME, the CDC and the media is spreading false hope to people,The CDC has vaccinated people walking around maskless and no longer social distancing....
> A LOT of vaccinated people are/ were walking around like they are IMMUNE/untouchable!
> 
> Because no official or CDC Explicitly told them that they could still catch it and DIE. It was portrayed that the risk is so low as to not worry about it and only the unvaccinated are catching it and dying. Which was wrong. With 5 million people potentially having break through cases the risk was high not low. 5 million is not a small number lets forget about percentages.



It's also about who and what you (general you) are reading and paying attention to. I started following several epidemiologists who basically said you best keep your mask, vaccine isn't a cure, studies are still being done on transmission and effectiveness of the vaccines, yada, yada. Some people/experts/media have been warning folks to basically ignore the CDC and keep masked up even if vaccinated. 

But I agree, following the CDC to the letter has folks (and companies and businesses really) too comfy.


----------



## snoop

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's also about who and what you (general you) are reading and paying attention to. I started following several epidemiologists who basically said you best keep your mask, vaccine isn't a cure, studies are still being done on transmission and effectiveness of the vaccines, yada, yada. Some people/experts/media have been warning folks to basically ignore the CDC and keep masked up even if vaccinated.
> 
> But I agree, following the CDC to the letter has folks (and companies and businesses really) too comfy.



I also think that people started picking and choosing their sources and who to follow once "covid fatigue" set in.


And for the record I hate that term as I think it was used to give people an excuse _not_ to act responsibly and/or not to take responsibly for their actions.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not I said the fly!
> 
> But my reasons were 100% that I didn't trust the type of people who refused to wear masks or wore them wrong in the first place to not take advantage of the "honor" system.   These hoes ain't loyal or honorable.


Right?  Anyone who believed that every American person will follow the honor system and believes that every one of the people we see out and about without a mask is vaccinated is an idiot.


----------



## Melaninme

CDC warns COVID-19 may be  a few mutations away from evading vaccines
					

COVID-19 may be “just a few mutations” away from being able to evade vaccines, CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky warned Tuesday.




					nypost.com


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> … NY state has the highest VAX percent right now. They and other states with higher than 50% rates haven't hit the emergency levels rural counties have. YET. …


Not for lack of trying… thanks to our unvaxxed people, combined with the Delta variant, cases have tripled in just two weeks.


----------



## Melaninme

Vaccine effectiveness in preventing serious illness falls to 80% – Israeli study
					

Hebrew University research also says Israel's severe COVID cases could reach 400 by mid-August, urges new restrictions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Raise your hand if when Biden was talmbout no more masks if you are vaccinated, you ACTUALLY stopped wearing masks (vaccinated or not).
> 
> God they slow up there.


Now you know your sisters in hair & love wasn’t about to fall for the nonsense! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> Not for lack of trying… thanks to our unvaxxed people, combined with the Delta variant, cases have tripled in just two weeks.


Did people think what was going on in India was a joke?


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Chromia

6 weeks ago my CEO sent an email saying that vaccinated employees no longer had to wear masks or social distance.  Also, all of the meeting rooms and the seating area in the lunchroom were reopened.

It will be interesting to see if & when that changes.

That email also said that unvaccinated employees have to keep wearing masks when they leave their cubicles/offices, and they have to keep social distancing.

ETA: We're on the honor system so I'm sure some unvaccinated people put their masks away as soon as they read the email.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

The new university I work at (in Florida) just sent out a memo signed by all of the presidents of universities in the state system "strongly recommending" that all college students be vaccinated. School starts in a few weeks. Feels like too little and too late.

I semi-breathed a sigh of relief that the people I'll actually be working with are taking this thing seriously. They are all vaccinated (or so they say) and when the announcement came down today Boss Lady put on her mask indoors. She has a 4 year old at home that she's trying to keep covid free. Since she's in charge, I hope everyone else in the office follows suit to keep ALL of us as safe as possible.

Still  to that  who was doing all the unmasked coughing and stuff in Orientation yesterday.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> Did people think what was going on in India was a joke?


They think they've made it this long without being vaccinated so they're immune system is doing what it's supposed to. Also, they think the vaccine is worse than the virus.


----------



## winterinatl

Crackers Phinn said:


> _"She said 'I know I do not have COVID. I still can smell and taste. And I am vaccinated.' But when she got to the hospital, [it] turns out she had it," Tara Mosley told WDSU News."
> 
> "One of the things that I will say contributed to her death, Angelle was large for her age. She was obese," she said, referring to the fact that people with underlying health conditions are more vulnerable to the worst effects of the virus."_
> 
> 
> I thought that I was pretty well versed in all things Covid just to find out that even though the information is out there that I was unaware that the old symptoms ain't the new symptoms.  The reason Delta is more contagious than regular contagious is the greater population legit don't know that the game has changed.


She died in four days. I want to know more details as to why.


----------



## winterinatl

I have a very small social group of women in my neighborhood. We would gather each week for dinner, social distancing, but ditched the masks once we wevaccinated.

I recently discovered one of them never got vaccinated. She has a problem with it. My other good friend told her about herself   .I am really disappointed. She had some crap excuse about not putting unnatural things in her body or some such song and dance. My friend said, “Well what makes you so special? Don’t you think we ALL would rather not inject something foreign into our bodies?” Other friend said she didn’t want to talk about it anymore.
Needless to say, I won’t be hosting dinners anymore, and will not be participating. At least not without my mask.

I was JUST starting to be okay taking my mask down in stores. But it didn’t feel right. I feel most comfortable keeping my habits of shopping online and using instacart.

Y’all even my cousin got vaccinated and she’s Jehovah Witness!!

edit: forgot to mention, that lady knew I thought she was vaccinated and never said anything. It has really changed how I view her. You put my life at risk WTF.


----------



## Everything Zen

Covid microagression rant all-in-one

I was rushing around helping my parents yesterday in an emergency for our dog who was diagnosed with acute glaucoma and had to return to the vet for an ointment while they were sending medication to Walgreens and scheduling him to see a vet ophthalmologist. I’m in no mood for shenanigans because the staff almost tried to insinuate that my black  wouldn’t be able to afford the treatment in front of a whole room of other people.

Admin: I don’t know if the treatment is even going to be possible it’s 750.00
Me: Ok
Admin: Seven-five-Zero plus 250.00 for blah…
Me: ma’am I heard you the first time and that’s none of your concern. Buddy was my partner and my dog before he lived with my parents. I hope you all are not delaying getting him into to be seen by assuming what I can and cannot afford. (Slaps Kate Spade purse on counter) 

There are wear a mask signs all over the front door of the building. Entitled white man walks in without one with his dog. Some of the staff working with me divert their attention to him about wearing a mask.
Entitled worthless loser: I’m vaccinated
Staff: you’re still required to wear one
Entitled worthless loser: I don’t have o-

I’m pissed 
because he’s diverting the conversation/attention from finishing what I need for MY dog so I dug in my Kate Spade for an extra mask and shoved it in his face. 

Entitled worthless loser: oh! thank you


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Another school board meeting in the School district for FL capital. All the maskers except for brave ones attended virtually. All the crazies attended (mask-less) in person to grandstand and lie. Again, kids were whining about how they were muzzled and their masks got dirty having to wear them in school. Masks are optional FOR NOW. But the Superintendent is going to eat his words.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

This is your reminder to SURVIVE and THRIVE ladies. 

SURVIVE and THRIVE.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

winterinatl said:


> I have a very small social group of women in my neighborhood. We would gather each week for dinner, social distancing, but ditched the masks once we wevaccinated.
> 
> I recently discovered one of them never got vaccinated. She has a problem with it. My other good friend told her about herself   .I am really disappointed. She had some crap excuse about not putting unnatural things in her body or some such song and dance. My friend said, “Well what makes you so special? Don’t you think we ALL would rather not inject something foreign into our bodies?” Other friend said she didn’t want to talk about it anymore.
> Needless to say, I won’t be hosting dinners anymore, and will not be participating. At least not without my mask.
> 
> I was JUST starting to be okay taking my mask down in stores. But it didn’t feel right. I feel most comfortable keeping my habits of shopping online and using instacart.
> 
> Y’all even my cousin got vaccinated and she’s Jehovah Witness!!
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, that lady knew I thought she was vaccinated and never said anything. It has really changed how I view her. You put my life at risk WTF.



Not only was she deceptive, she's out here gathering maskless and unvaccinated. Lawd.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I’ve been watching these folks on local school Facebook pages arguing about masks. I’m so glad I don’t have to deal with all of the ignorance.

The pediatrician offices are already packed from all of the summer camps. I’m scared for the start of school.


----------



## Peppermynt

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’ve been watching these folks on local school Facebook pages arguing about masks. I’m so glad I don’t have to deal with all of the ignorance.
> 
> The pediatrician offices are already packed from all of the summer camps. I’m scared for the start of school.


Read something this morning about a school board meeting where mask-less idiots were burning masks. They had to cancel the meeting and they've rescheduled it and will have security present.

Its complete insanity. So happy I don't have to get involved with those folks.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Peppermynt said:


> Read something this morning about a school board meeting where mask-less idiots were burning masks. They had to cancel the meeting and they've rescheduled it and will have security present.
> 
> Its complete insanity. So happy I don't have to get involved with those folks.


Whoa, where was this?


----------



## HappyAtLast

winterinatl said:


> I have a very small social group of women in my neighborhood. We would gather each week for dinner, social distancing, but ditched the masks once we wevaccinated.
> 
> I recently discovered one of them never got vaccinated. She has a problem with it. My other good friend told her about herself   .I am really disappointed. She had some crap excuse about not putting unnatural things in her body or some such song and dance. My friend said, “Well what makes you so special? Don’t you think we ALL would rather not inject something foreign into our bodies?” Other friend said she didn’t want to talk about it anymore.
> Needless to say, I won’t be hosting dinners anymore, and will not be participating. At least not without my mask.
> 
> I was JUST starting to be okay taking my mask down in stores. But it didn’t feel right. I feel most comfortable keeping my habits of shopping online and using instacart.
> 
> Y’all even my cousin got vaccinated and she’s Jehovah Witness!!
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, that lady knew I thought she was vaccinated and never said anything. It has really changed how I view her. You put my life at risk WTF.


Some friend!  

JW have nothing against vaccinations and view it as a personal choice.


----------



## Peppermynt

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Whoa, where was this?


Two guesses. Florida.









						Anti-mask protesters forced a Florida school board to postpone a meeting about back-to-school requirements | CNN
					

About 20 anti-mask protesters gathered at the Broward County School Board headquarters in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, on Tuesday, forcing a postponement of a discussion on mask requirements for the upcoming school year, a school board member told CNN.




					www.cnn.com
				






Spoiler: Article



Anti-mask protesters forced a Florida school board to postpone a meeting about back-to-school requirements​
By Liam Reilly and Christina Maxouris, CNN
Published 12:49 AM EDT, Wed July 28, 2021


02:06 - Source: CNN
Fauci: You get vaccinated because you want to save your life
 CNN —  
About 20 anti-mask protesters gathered at the Broward County School Board headquarters in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, on Tuesday, forcing a postponement of a discussion on mask requirements for the upcoming school year, a school board member told CNN.
“Folks weren’t wearing masks and refused to follow the rules – rules that people have followed for the last year and a half,” School Board Member Sarah Leonardi said of the protesters. “It made it very difficult to hold our meeting behind closed doors.”



Staff at a Florida hospital say they are hearing panic, fear and regret from unvaccinated Covid-19 patients
Leonardi said the group set masks on fire during their demonstration and called the protest “very disturbing.”
Video of the protest from CNN affiliate WFOR showed a protester dousing a catering tray full of masks with lighter fluid before setting it on fire with a lighter.

The protester can be heard saying in the video, “It is time to cast off this symbol of tyranny, this symbol of child abuse – we will not stand for it anymore.”





WFOR
Anti-mask protesters gathered at the Broward School Board headquarters before a board meeting in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, on July 27.
The protest comes as the dangerous Delta variant has fueled another Covid-19 surge in the US. Hospitals in parts of the country are filling up again and reporting younger patients than ever, the majority of whom are unvaccinated. With children under 12 not yet eligible for a Covid-19 vaccine in the US, schools across the country are navigating what the start of the academic year will look like and whether they’ll require face masks.



CDC recommends encouraging everyone to wear a mask in school, regardless of vaccination status
In response to the surge, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Tuesday recommended that localities encourage everyone in schools to wear masks indoors, regardless of their vaccination status. The American Academy of Pediatrics made a similar recommendation earlier this month.
Florida is currently experiencing high community transmission of Covid-19, according to data from the CDC. The state is one of 35 with a more than 50% increase in new cases during the past week compared to the previous week, according to Johns Hopkins University.
Meanwhile, Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis met privately with a panel of experts Monday, who effectively reinforced his anti-mask position in schools, warning that if the federal government and school districts push for masks in classrooms, a special session of the legislature is not out of the question.



The 3 largest school districts plan to require masks. But other big districts are banned from issuing mask mandates
“Parents know what’s best for their children; therefore, parents in Florida are empowered to make their own choices with regards to masking,” DeSantis’ spokesperson Christina Pushaw said Tuesday.
Barbara Rodas, who was at the Broward County protest, told WFOR she doesn’t want her 6-year-old daughter to have to wear a mask in school.
“I’m here to advocate for her and for her school friends,” she told the local station.
The mask requirement workshop has been postponed until July 28, Leonardi said, noting there will be new security.
Classes in the district will begin August 18, according to its website.
CNN’s Giovanna Van Leeuwen, Rosa Flores, Kacey Cherry, John Couwels and Tina Burnside contributed to this report.


----------



## Kanky

So I am back to wearing my N95s in the store instead of my regular masks.  Glad that I bought so many.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

winterinatl said:


> She died in four days. I want to know more details as to why.


I'm seriously not being mean in any way because this is a topic near to my heart.
This is the lady who passed.





If your BMI puts you in the obese category, there is a laundry list of co-morbidities,  specifically those affecting the heart and lungs, that a respiratory virus can trigger that will have you in trouble fast.  The reason is because now your body which was in overdrive to do the basics to fuel a larger body now has to split its efforts to fight a virus that is actively making those functions harder to do.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

winterinatl said:


> I have a very small social group of women in my neighborhood. We would gather each week for dinner, social distancing, but ditched the masks once we wevaccinated.
> 
> I recently discovered one of them never got vaccinated. She has a problem with it. My other good friend told her about herself   .I am really disappointed. She had some crap excuse about not putting unnatural things in her body or some such song and dance. My friend said, “Well what makes you so special? Don’t you think we ALL would rather not inject something foreign into our bodies?” Other friend said she didn’t want to talk about it anymore.
> Needless to say, I won’t be hosting dinners anymore, and will not be participating. At least not without my mask.
> 
> I was JUST starting to be okay taking my mask down in stores. But it didn’t feel right. I feel most comfortable keeping my habits of shopping online and using instacart.
> 
> Y’all even my cousin got vaccinated and she’s Jehovah Witness!!
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, that lady knew I thought she was vaccinated and never said anything. It has really changed how I view her. You put my life at risk WTF.


It's too much like right for people to not selfishly put other people at risk when they don't have to.  Honestly I want to punch this broad in the throat on your behalf.  She has committed a friendship/acquaintanceship ending act as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## B_Phlyy

So our COVID testing nurse came in today and started coughing up a lung. Said she's had the cough for 10 days  and went to urgent care and all they gave her was some mucinex and tylenol. And oh yeah, she had 2 positives during the clinic yesterday . First time in almost 2 weeks.

I'm need you to get out, right now. I of course said this in a polite and professional tone. 

Upper management is now like "but, but... who will do the testing?" 
Me: Don't know, and don't care but it's not her. She's leaving. And if she stays, I'm going then.
Mgmt: We'll find a replacement. 

She's been getting worked up for the past 45 minutes and then she's going home. I waiting for her to gather her things so I can bomb her station with some Cloralen and Lysol.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

B_Phlyy said:


> So our COVID testing nurse came in today and started coughing up a lung. Said she's had the cough for 10 days  and went to urgent care and all they gave her was some mucinex and tylenol. And oh yeah, she had 2 positives during the clinic yesterday . First time in almost 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm need you to get out, right now. I of course said this in a polite and professional tone.
> 
> Upper management is now like "but, but... who will do the testing?"
> Me: Don't know, and don't care but it's not her. She's leaving. And if she stays, I'm going then.
> Mgmt: We'll find a replacement.
> 
> She's been getting worked up for the past 45 minutes and then she's going home. I waiting for her to gather her things so I can bomb her station with some Cloralen and Lysol.


The most disturbing thing that I keep reading in this thread is nurses testing positive fully symptomatic showing up to work looking at everybody like "what?"


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Last weekend FH and I went to a housewarming party for his best man's sister. We were masked up but no one else was wearing masks. We were really nervous until people started talking about which vaccines they got. I'm glad we didn't stay long because it still felt weird. Then I go meet my college BFF = bridesmaid at an indoor/outdoor bar and no one. is. wearing. masks. And social distancing? Forget it. My college BFF, her sister, and her other friend are vaccinated but it was creepy AF. We sat outside but it started getting cold since the sun was setting so I left. FH and I went to get dinner, we order food to go at an outdoor burger joint and everyone is wearing masks and social distancing.

It's like being on different planets.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> The most disturbing thing that I keep reading in this thread is nurses testing positive fully symptomatic showing up to work looking at everybody like "what?"


And this is unfortunately something that's been ingrained in a lot of nurses, that they need to show up as long as they are not noticeably dying. Even before COVID, I was penalized by management for staying home sick (with documented positive strep test). When I was last working, they refused to take doctor's excuses anymore, just giving everyone a blanket number of call in instances every year.

I have not worked through the pandemic so I can't imagine how it is now.


Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm seriously not being mean in any way because this is a topic near to my heart.
> This is the lady who passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your BMI puts you in the obese category, there is a laundry list of co-morbidities,  specifically those affecting the heart and lungs, that a respiratory virus can trigger that will have you in trouble fast.  The reason is because now your body which was in overdrive to do the basics to fuel a larger body now has to split its efforts to fight a virus that is actively making those functions harder to do.


Yes and this is something that we all seem to want to ignore or downplay. Fat acceptance might be cool online  but it can hasten the road to death when in the icu. I am overweight myself and the pandemic has been a great motivator to lose weight and make healthier choices in general. 



winterinatl said:


> I have a very small social group of women in my neighborhood. We would gather each week for dinner, social distancing, but ditched the masks once we wevaccinated.
> 
> I recently discovered one of them never got vaccinated. She has a problem with it. My other good friend told her about herself   .I am really disappointed. She had some crap excuse about not putting unnatural things in her body or some such song and dance. My friend said, “Well what makes you so special? Don’t you think we ALL would rather not inject something foreign into our bodies?” Other friend said she didn’t want to talk about it anymore.
> Needless to say, I won’t be hosting dinners anymore, and will not be participating. At least not without my mask.
> 
> I was JUST starting to be okay taking my mask down in stores. But it didn’t feel right. I feel most comfortable keeping my habits of shopping online and using instacart.
> 
> Y’all even my cousin got vaccinated and she’s Jehovah Witness!!
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, that lady knew I thought she was vaccinated and never said anything. It has really changed how I view her. You put my life at risk WTF.


People are so selfish. I'm sorry your friend betrayed you all like this. 

I know what you mean about starting to get comfortable maskless. I did it a few times at the store, but started panicking at the lack of other people going maskless when I knew that the vaccine stats didn't match. 

Online shopping has become problematic for me because half of my order does not get fulfilled, and then they refuse to do substitutions anymore. I end up having to go inside anyway.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> The most disturbing thing that I keep reading in this thread is nurses testing positive fully symptomatic showing up to work looking at everybody like "what?"



This part. Why. Are. You. At. Work?

Eta: I read the post above me. Earth is crazy.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Peppermynt said:


> Two guesses. Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-mask protesters forced a Florida school board to postpone a meeting about back-to-school requirements | CNN
> 
> 
> About 20 anti-mask protesters gathered at the Broward County School Board headquarters in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, on Tuesday, forcing a postponement of a discussion on mask requirements for the upcoming school year, a school board member told CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-mask protesters forced a Florida school board to postpone a meeting about back-to-school requirements​
> By Liam Reilly and Christina Maxouris, CNN
> Published 12:49 AM EDT, Wed July 28, 2021
> 
> 
> 02:06 - Source: CNN
> Fauci: You get vaccinated because you want to save your life
> CNN —
> About 20 anti-mask protesters gathered at the Broward County School Board headquarters in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, on Tuesday, forcing a postponement of a discussion on mask requirements for the upcoming school year, a school board member told CNN.
> “Folks weren’t wearing masks and refused to follow the rules – rules that people have followed for the last year and a half,” School Board Member Sarah Leonardi said of the protesters. “It made it very difficult to hold our meeting behind closed doors.”
> 
> 
> 
> Staff at a Florida hospital say they are hearing panic, fear and regret from unvaccinated Covid-19 patients
> Leonardi said the group set masks on fire during their demonstration and called the protest “very disturbing.”
> Video of the protest from CNN affiliate WFOR showed a protester dousing a catering tray full of masks with lighter fluid before setting it on fire with a lighter.
> 
> The protester can be heard saying in the video, “It is time to cast off this symbol of tyranny, this symbol of child abuse – we will not stand for it anymore.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WFOR
> Anti-mask protesters gathered at the Broward School Board headquarters before a board meeting in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, on July 27.
> The protest comes as the dangerous Delta variant has fueled another Covid-19 surge in the US. Hospitals in parts of the country are filling up again and reporting younger patients than ever, the majority of whom are unvaccinated. With children under 12 not yet eligible for a Covid-19 vaccine in the US, schools across the country are navigating what the start of the academic year will look like and whether they’ll require face masks.
> 
> 
> 
> CDC recommends encouraging everyone to wear a mask in school, regardless of vaccination status
> In response to the surge, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Tuesday recommended that localities encourage everyone in schools to wear masks indoors, regardless of their vaccination status. The American Academy of Pediatrics made a similar recommendation earlier this month.
> Florida is currently experiencing high community transmission of Covid-19, according to data from the CDC. The state is one of 35 with a more than 50% increase in new cases during the past week compared to the previous week, according to Johns Hopkins University.
> Meanwhile, Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis met privately with a panel of experts Monday, who effectively reinforced his anti-mask position in schools, warning that if the federal government and school districts push for masks in classrooms, a special session of the legislature is not out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 largest school districts plan to require masks. But other big districts are banned from issuing mask mandates
> “Parents know what’s best for their children; therefore, parents in Florida are empowered to make their own choices with regards to masking,” DeSantis’ spokesperson Christina Pushaw said Tuesday.
> Barbara Rodas, who was at the Broward County protest, told WFOR she doesn’t want her 6-year-old daughter to have to wear a mask in school.
> “I’m here to advocate for her and for her school friends,” she told the local station.
> The mask requirement workshop has been postponed until July 28, Leonardi said, noting there will be new security.
> Classes in the district will begin August 18, according to its website.
> CNN’s Giovanna Van Leeuwen, Rosa Flores, Kacey Cherry, John Couwels and Tina Burnside contributed to this report.


I grew up in this county. Good old Ft. Lauderdale FL. Note the demographic of protesters.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm seriously not being mean in any way because this is a topic near to my heart.
> This is the lady who passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your BMI puts you in the obese category, there is a laundry list of co-morbidities,  specifically those affecting the heart and lungs, that a respiratory virus can trigger that will have you in trouble fast.  The reason is because now your body which was in overdrive to do the basics to fuel a larger body now has to split its efforts to fight a virus that is actively making those functions harder to do.


Also-she could have been a smoker. Which can be a kiss of death for many diagnosed with COVID. In my line of work of child bearing age, often obese women, I am shocked by the number of BW who ARE indeed smoking SOMETHING. She fits the profile of someone who could ABSOLUTELY be a smoker. Or, she cold have underlying heart problems, or blood pressure problems...which I am seeing more than I'd like in the under 30 black women population
She looks young and pretty and its a sad waste.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> The most disturbing thing that I keep reading in this thread is nurses testing positive fully symptomatic showing up to work looking at everybody like "what?"


Its because the CDC allows essential workers to continue to work if they have a positive or been near a positive but are asymptomatic. The problem is also is that testing has decreased a lot. So if they are vaccinated or don't lose their sense of smell or taste they think they are just sick with allergies. So they rarely test. Many get better after rest and a few days off but some have so little sick time they'll dope up to suppress symptoms or claim/lie they are negative and just suffering from allergies.


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Its because the *CDC allows essential workers to continue to work if they have a positive or been near a positive but are asymptomatic*. The problem is also is that testing has decreased a lot. So if they are vaccinated or don't lose their sense of smell or taste they think they are just sick with allergies. So they rarely test. Many get better after rest and a few days off but some have so little sick time they'll dope up to suppress symptoms or claim/lie they are negative and just suffering from allergies.



Re: the bold...
Except what
@Crackers Phinn
posted is she is
seeing *fully 
symptomatic *personnel
showing up to work.

How sway? 

Also if they have
been near a 
positive person,
how can they 
be sure they 
are asymptomatic 
therefore not 
contagious and 
not pre-symptomatic
and therefore 
very contagious?

People need to
quit with their
acting illogically
and irresponsibly
and making others
pay for their 
callous way.

And you all
wonder why I 
prefer cats to humans.


----------



## vevster

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Yes and this is something that we all seem to want to ignore or downplay. Fat acceptance might be cool online but it can hasten the road to death when in the icu. I am overweight myself and the pandemic has been a great motivator to lose weight and make healthier choices in general.


Exactly.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

PatDM'T said:


> Except what
> @Crackers Phinn
> posted is she is
> seeing *fully
> symptomatic *personnel
> showing up to work.
> 
> How sway?


On top of that this broad was the Covid tester!  If she ain't got no ack right.....  

Listen, I was at the store running away from masked people who were standing too close to me that weren't coughing, sneezing or talking.  I can NOT picture myself sitting close enough to a nurse who is full on coughing while I got to take my mask off for her to do a Covid test.


----------



## winterinatl

Crackers Phinn said:


> The most disturbing thing that I keep reading in this thread is nurses testing positive fully symptomatic showing up to work looking at everybody like "what?"


I work in schools and my direct supervisor gave me crap and insinuated I was faking whenever I proactively self quarantined (as our rules and policies mandate) and tested. Basically bc she didn’t want to be the only admin on campus, and bc she’s one of those who assumes work from home means I’m not doing anything. If anything I work even more- less interruptions.

Get this - her job before being principal at that school was COVID Safety Director at the district level.

Edit: Four times it was due to chronic cough and once I had a cold. Snot everywhere. At work. It was gross and she talked about me behind my back. I may report her to HR.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Crackers Phinn said:


> The most disturbing thing that I keep reading in this thread is nurses testing positive fully symptomatic showing up to work looking at everybody like "what?"





Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> *And this is unfortunately something that's been ingrained in a lot of nurses, that they need to show up as long as they are not noticeably dying.* Even before COVID, I was penalized by management for staying home sick (with documented positive strep test). When I was last working, they refused to take doctor's excuses anymore, just giving everyone a blanket number of call in instances every year.
> 
> I have not worked through the pandemic so I can't imagine how it is now.


Apparently this is what her situation is as well. 

Our clinic received federal grant money for a COVID nurse for so many hours a week until the end of the pandemic (my guess is we'll be in this until at least fall next year). So if she calls off, even though she has PTO, the absence counts against the grant. When they trained her, they basically drilled into her that if she misses work, especially if it's unscheduled sick, 'you're costing us all this money.' Once the cases started going down, they still needed to justify her being on the grant payroll so they shoved her under my team for cross training even though she spends majority of her time doing COVID admin activities.

Anyway. Because she had the cough after known exposure, they gave her a rapid test, which was negative. She can come back tomorrow if she wants. 

I have her a cubicle set up on a different floor with some Cavi wipes, a box of mask and gloves, and a small legal pad. She works there now because I'm not dealing with that. There's a phone so she can overhead page if she needs something.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Its because the CDC allows essential workers to continue to work if they have a positive or been near a positive but are asymptomatic. The problem is also is that testing has decreased a lot. So if they are vaccinated or don't lose their sense of smell or taste they think they are just sick with allergies. So they rarely test. Many get better after rest and a few days off but some have so little sick time they'll dope up to suppress symptoms or claim/lie they are negative and just suffering from allergies.



 And I definitely had COVID and *never* lost my sense of taste or smell


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Saw on Twitter that LA sent this alert that’s freaking people out.


----------



## winterinatl

Black Ambrosia said:


> Saw on Twitter that LA sent this alert that’s freaking people out.
> 
> View attachment 474473


Looks good to me!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Black Ambrosia said:


> Saw on Twitter that LA sent this alert that’s freaking people out.
> 
> View attachment 474473


Why is it freaking people out?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Why is it freaking people out?


I think it came through like an amber alert does and people aren’t aware of the numbers so it was shocking.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I bet none of them bathe properly. Got the entire room smelling like hot dog water.


----------



## Melaninme

New CDC COVID guidance: Fully vaccinated people should be tested if exposed to coronavirus
					

The change is just the latest in response to the spread of the delta variant.




					www.al.com


----------



## Melaninme

Breakthrough COVID-19 infections after vaccination can lead to long-haul symptoms, Israeli study shows
					

The findings raise questions about the coronavirus vaccines' protection and suggest that even vaccinated people could experience long-term symptoms.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think it came through like an amber alert does and people aren’t aware of the numbers so it was shocking.


The sound of them amber alerts be messing with my heart rate.


----------



## Melaninme

_"Many fully vaccinated people told USA TODAY they’re relieved the CDC is recommending them to wear masks in indoor settings, again, where COVID-19 transmission is high. They’re more frustrated the mask guidance was lifted two months ago, which may have contributed to the high transmission rates among the unvaccinated.

“I didn’t really agree with taking the masks off in the first place,” said Candace Howze, 28. “We all know America at this point, and everyone was going to stop wearing them.”

"In a briefing Tuesday, CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said the agency’s guidance was triggered by new science that showed some people infected with the delta variant after vaccination can spread the virus to others.

According to the new science, she said, fully vaccinated people with breakthrough infections from the delta variant have a similar viral load to infections in unvaccinated people, which means fully vaccinated Americans can spread the virus more easily than previously thought."









						'I thought I did everything right': The fully vaccinated are frustrated by CDC's changing mask advice
					

Most vaccinated people say they’re relieved the CDC is recommending masks again. They’re just frustrated guidance changed in the first place.




					www.yahoo.com
				



_


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Breakthrough COVID-19 infections after vaccination can lead to long-haul symptoms, Israeli study shows
> 
> 
> The findings raise questions about the coronavirus vaccines' protection and suggest that even vaccinated people could experience long-term symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



_*All 37 people for whom data was available were infected by an unvaccinated person, usually within their homes.*_



Plague carriers I tell ya.  But it's also some of that when couples are out the woman has her mask on meanwhile dude inhaling all the virus in the air.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

May the odds be ever in your favor...


----------



## werenumber2

oneastrocurlie said:


> Here's the CDC's tracker for determining if you live in a county with high or substantial transmission risk and should wear a mask indoors if vaccinated.
> 
> Spoiler alert: It's most of the country. A few states are all red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Data Tracker
> 
> 
> CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.
> 
> 
> 
> covid.cdc.gov



My county is “moderate” - probably one of the few moderate areas in the whole country. Remember when I said almost everyone at the mall was wearing masks last week?


----------



## PatDM'T

TrulyBlessed said:


> I bet none of them bathe properly. Got the entire room smelling like hot dog water.



They probably also
chew tobacco,
love raw onions,
snack on cheese
and don't brush
their teeth nor
scrape their tongues.
Which would explain
their maniacal
aversion to masks:
Even they cannot
stand to smell 
their own breaths.


----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Plague carriers I tell ya.  But it's also some of that when couples are out the woman has her mask on meanwhile dude inhaling all the virus in the air.*


Isn't it crazy
how what is 
so obvious to us
is lost on folks?

I loved Tim Ryan
trying to school
45's minions on
the importance of
wearing masks.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

^^^ It’s a shame that he’s wasting his breath On them fools.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Sad yet funny?? I'd bet two pizza pies he AND his family are actually vaccinated.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This is a publicity stunt. I’m sure he’s vaccinated and is using this to attract people who think masks and vaccines are infringing on their rights. 

How do you prove you’re not vaccinated?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is a publicity stunt. I’m sure he’s vaccinated and is using this to attract people who think masks and vaccines are infringing on their rights.
> 
> How do you prove you’re not vaccinated?


Yeah a gym did something similar I think


----------



## pear

What has happened to people….seriously????

I mean it just seems like common sense, critical thinking and an “educated and healthy” degree of skepticism has gone out the water. Everybody is a conspiracy theorist and groups of people (and mindsets) that I once thought were extreme and fringe seem to have quickly become mainstream. I have my thoughts as to why but that is for another discussion in another forum.

I can’t believe some of the nonsense that so many people I know personally (many who are highly educated) have bought into as reasons not to get vaccinated, wear a mask, etc. I am tired of trying to save people who seem to not want to save themselves


----------



## MamaBear2012

pear said:


> What has happened to people….seriously????
> 
> I mean it just seems like common sense, critical thinking and an “educated and healthy” degree of skepticism has gone out the water. Everybody is a conspiracy theorist and groups of people (and mindsets) that I once thought were extreme and fringe seem to have quickly become mainstream. I have my thoughts as to why but that is for another discussion in another forum.
> 
> I can’t believe some of the nonsense that so many people I know personally (many who are highly educated) have bought into as reasons not to get vaccinated, wear a mask, etc. *I am tired of trying to save people who seem to not want to save themselves *


This is where I am. And I was telling a friend of mine, that they need to set up those makeshift hospitals again. We can't have unvaccinated adults who now have Covid overwhelming our ERs and hospital beds. It's unfair.


----------



## Melaninme

CDC study shows three-fourths of people infected in Massachusetts covid-19 outbreak were vaccinated​
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is recommending masks be worn in indoor public settings in some circumstances to combat the coronavirus. (Mario Anzuoni/Reuters)
By 
Carolyn Y. Johnson
, 
Yasmeen Abutaleb
 and 
Joel Achenbach

Today at 1:00 p.m. EDT


A sobering scientific analysis published Friday of an explosive Massachusetts covid-19 outbreak fueled by the delta variant found that three-quarters of the people who became infected were fully vaccinated. The report, from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, bolstered the hypothesis that vaccinated people can spread the more transmissible variant and may be a factor in the summer surge of infections.

The data, detailed in the CDC’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, provided key evidence that convinced agency scientists to reverse recommendations on mask-wearing and advise that vaccinated individuals wear masks in indoor public settings in some circumstances.
Critically, the study found that vaccinated individuals carried as much virus in their noses as unvaccinated individuals, and that vaccinated people could spread the virus to each other. The CDC was criticized this week for changing its mask guidance without citing unpublished data. The report released Friday contains that data.


“This finding is concerning and was a pivotal discovery leading to CDC’s updated mask recommendation,” CDC director Rochelle Walensky said in a statement. “The masking recommendation was updated to ensure the vaccinated public would not unknowingly transmit virus to others, including their unvaccinated or immunocompromised loved ones.”
Scientists said the Provincetown outbreak and other recent data on breakthrough infections make clear that the vaccines do work, as hoped, against severe illness and death, but do not offer blanket protection against any chance of infection. Only a handful of people in the outbreak were hospitalized, but four of them were fully vaccinated.
A CDC internal document obtained by The Washington Post estimated that 35,000 vaccinated people a week in the United States are having symptomatic breakthrough infections out of a vaccinated population of more than 162 million. Vaccination coverage is higher than average in Massachusetts, with nearly 70 percent of residents fully vaccinated.


“This shows the delta is formidable,” said Larry Corey, a virologist at the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center. “We can’t take one report of packed bars and extrapolate and say the sky is falling. The sky is not falling. But it does say the vaccine is not infallible.
“Common sense has to be used,” Corey said. “It’s a learning moment, it’s a teaching moment. You can’t overlook the vast data we have on the effectiveness of the vaccine.”
The study’s authors note that Massachusetts has a high vaccination rate and the virus was still able to spread.
“Findings from this investigation suggest that even jurisdictions without substantial or high COVID-19 transmission might consider expanding prevention strategies, including masking in indoor public settings regardless of vaccination status,” they write.


Jennifer Nuzzo, an epidemiologist with the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health, noted that the new CDC guidance on indoor masking for vaccinated people applies to communities with substantial transmission, and Provincetown on July 3 had low levels of virus.
“What this tells us is we need much more context and better data to guide whether and when vaccinated people should wear masks because following CDC’s new guidance wouldn’t have stopped this outbreak from occurring,” Nuzzo said.
The internal CDC document obtained by The Post and published Thursday states that the delta variant is as transmissible as chickenpox and likely to cause more severe infections. That document also shows the CDC believes it needs to revamp its public communications strategy to stress the importance of vaccinations as the best way to crush the pandemic while acknowledging that breakthrough infections are more common than top health officials have previously indicated.


Provincetown is famous for its party scene and is at the tip of Cape Cod in a festive July 4 environment that could have, and did, prove ideal for explosive spread of the more contagious delta variant.
The outbreak has all the hallmarks of a superspreader event, with infected people reporting to public health officials that they gathered in “densely packed indoor and outdoor events that included bars, restaurants, guest houses and rental homes.” The full outbreak, which began July 4, is close to 900 cases, but the analysis included only a subset of them.
About three-quarters of cases occurred in people who were fully vaccinated, and that group had received vaccines from Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson.

Scientists at the Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard, a research institute in Cambridge, Mass., involved in the genetic analysis of the outbreak highlighted that this was not a single event. At least five events sparked the outbreak, so it is not possible to blame it on one party or one bar.

“There’s no one person or spot to blame here,” said Daniel Park, group leader for viral computational genomics at the Broad Institute. “The thing that’s catching the attention in national public health is that you can have these types of events; there’s no one particular bar that did any worse than another. Simply mixing that many people in one place with delta going around, with a decently high vaccination rate isn’t quite enough.”
The scientists, along with officials at the Massachusetts Department of Public Health, reported that 79 percent of vaccinated breakthrough infections were symptomatic. Four of five people who were hospitalized were fully vaccinated. They are analyzing the genetic fingerprints of the virus samples taken now to trace chains of transmission and determine how commonly fully vaccinated people were infecting one another.

“We are at an inflection point, I’d say we are in a moment right now a crossroads, a fork in the road where we can either try and take a road to end the pandemic or take a path that will prolong it — a potential nightmare scenario,” said Pardis Sabeti, a geneticist at the Broad and Harvard University.

The study makes clear that vaccines offer significant protection, but do not prevent infection entirely even among the fully vaccinated. On July 3, the Massachusetts Department of Public Health reported a 14-day average of zero covid-19 cases per 100,000 in Barnstable County — but by July 17, that number had increased to 177 cases per 100,000.
“This report demonstrates that vaccination against SARS-CoV-2 is not perfect, particularly in a setting with a highly contagious variant, in a large group in close contact, even if most are vaccinated against the virus,” said Gregg Gonsalves, associate professor at the Yale School of Public Health. “The good news here: If you’re vaccinated, refrain from large group gatherings and mask up, chances are good you’ll be okay. This is not 2020. But we’re not out of the woods


----------



## oneastrocurlie

She kind of gets down into the weeds because she's a scientist but worth scrolling through her feed.





ETA: This makes the second thread easier to read: https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1421111487020609537.html


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> CDC study shows three-fourths of people infected in Massachusetts covid-19 outbreak were vaccinated​
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is recommending masks be worn in indoor public settings in some circumstances to combat the coronavirus. (Mario Anzuoni/Reuters)
> By
> Carolyn Y. Johnson
> ,
> Yasmeen Abutaleb
> and
> Joel Achenbach
> 
> Today at 1:00 p.m. EDT
> 
> 
> A sobering scientific analysis published Friday of an explosive Massachusetts covid-19 outbreak fueled by the delta variant found that three-quarters of the people who became infected were fully vaccinated. The report, from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, bolstered the hypothesis that vaccinated people can spread the more transmissible variant and may be a factor in the summer surge of infections.
> 
> The data, detailed in the CDC’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, provided key evidence that convinced agency scientists to reverse recommendations on mask-wearing and advise that vaccinated individuals wear masks in indoor public settings in some circumstances.
> Critically, the study found that vaccinated individuals carried as much virus in their noses as unvaccinated individuals, and that vaccinated people could spread the virus to each other. The CDC was criticized this week for changing its mask guidance without citing unpublished data. The report released Friday contains that data.
> 
> 
> “This finding is concerning and was a pivotal discovery leading to CDC’s updated mask recommendation,” CDC director Rochelle Walensky said in a statement. “The masking recommendation was updated to ensure the vaccinated public would not unknowingly transmit virus to others, including their unvaccinated or immunocompromised loved ones.”
> Scientists said the Provincetown outbreak and other recent data on breakthrough infections make clear that the vaccines do work, as hoped, against severe illness and death, but do not offer blanket protection against any chance of infection. Only a handful of people in the outbreak were hospitalized, but four of them were fully vaccinated.
> A CDC internal document obtained by The Washington Post estimated that 35,000 vaccinated people a week in the United States are having symptomatic breakthrough infections out of a vaccinated population of more than 162 million. Vaccination coverage is higher than average in Massachusetts, with nearly 70 percent of residents fully vaccinated.
> 
> 
> “This shows the delta is formidable,” said Larry Corey, a virologist at the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center. “We can’t take one report of packed bars and extrapolate and say the sky is falling. The sky is not falling. But it does say the vaccine is not infallible.
> “Common sense has to be used,” Corey said. “It’s a learning moment, it’s a teaching moment. You can’t overlook the vast data we have on the effectiveness of the vaccine.”
> The study’s authors note that Massachusetts has a high vaccination rate and the virus was still able to spread.
> “Findings from this investigation suggest that even jurisdictions without substantial or high COVID-19 transmission might consider expanding prevention strategies, including masking in indoor public settings regardless of vaccination status,” they write.
> 
> 
> Jennifer Nuzzo, an epidemiologist with the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health, noted that the new CDC guidance on indoor masking for vaccinated people applies to communities with substantial transmission, and Provincetown on July 3 had low levels of virus.
> “What this tells us is we need much more context and better data to guide whether and when vaccinated people should wear masks because following CDC’s new guidance wouldn’t have stopped this outbreak from occurring,” Nuzzo said.
> The internal CDC document obtained by The Post and published Thursday states that the delta variant is as transmissible as chickenpox and likely to cause more severe infections. That document also shows the CDC believes it needs to revamp its public communications strategy to stress the importance of vaccinations as the best way to crush the pandemic while acknowledging that breakthrough infections are more common than top health officials have previously indicated.
> 
> 
> Provincetown is famous for its party scene and is at the tip of Cape Cod in a festive July 4 environment that could have, and did, prove ideal for explosive spread of the more contagious delta variant.
> The outbreak has all the hallmarks of a superspreader event, with infected people reporting to public health officials that they gathered in “densely packed indoor and outdoor events that included bars, restaurants, guest houses and rental homes.” The full outbreak, which began July 4, is close to 900 cases, but the analysis included only a subset of them.
> About three-quarters of cases occurred in people who were fully vaccinated, and that group had received vaccines from Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson.
> 
> Scientists at the Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard, a research institute in Cambridge, Mass., involved in the genetic analysis of the outbreak highlighted that this was not a single event. At least five events sparked the outbreak, so it is not possible to blame it on one party or one bar.
> 
> “There’s no one person or spot to blame here,” said Daniel Park, group leader for viral computational genomics at the Broad Institute. “The thing that’s catching the attention in national public health is that you can have these types of events; there’s no one particular bar that did any worse than another. Simply mixing that many people in one place with delta going around, with a decently high vaccination rate isn’t quite enough.”
> The scientists, along with officials at the Massachusetts Department of Public Health, reported that 79 percent of vaccinated breakthrough infections were symptomatic. Four of five people who were hospitalized were fully vaccinated. They are analyzing the genetic fingerprints of the virus samples taken now to trace chains of transmission and determine how commonly fully vaccinated people were infecting one another.
> 
> “We are at an inflection point, I’d say we are in a moment right now a crossroads, a fork in the road where we can either try and take a road to end the pandemic or take a path that will prolong it — a potential nightmare scenario,” said Pardis Sabeti, a geneticist at the Broad and Harvard University.
> 
> The study makes clear that vaccines offer significant protection, but do not prevent infection entirely even among the fully vaccinated. On July 3, the Massachusetts Department of Public Health reported a 14-day average of zero covid-19 cases per 100,000 in Barnstable County — but by July 17, that number had increased to 177 cases per 100,000.
> “This report demonstrates that vaccination against SARS-CoV-2 is not perfect, particularly in a setting with a highly contagious variant, in a large group in close contact, even if most are vaccinated against the virus,” said Gregg Gonsalves, associate professor at the Yale School of Public Health. “The good news here: If you’re vaccinated, refrain from large group gatherings and mask up, chances are good you’ll be okay. This is not 2020. But we’re not out of the woods



I read the CDC's lil report on that. 89% of it was Delta. With only 5 people being hospitalized and no death (yet) seems like the vax is vaxxing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Florida governor signs executive order to prevent mask mandates in schools
					

Covid-19 cases are rising and the White House is are preparing to enact Biden's decision to require federal employees to get vaccinated. Follow here for the latest news updates.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Chromia

How quickly the numbers change. On July 20th my county had a 7-day average of 20 new Covid-19 cases per 100,000 people.

A week later on the 27th the average was up from 20 to 44 per 100,000. 

On the 28th it was 48. And yesterday it was 54, which moved us from the CDC's "moderate" category to the "substantial" category for the risk of transmission. 

My mayor and county executive are not requiring masks for vaccinated people though, unless you go inside of a county building.  They're leaving it up to private businesses to decide whether they want their vaccinated customers/clients/guests to go back to wearing masks.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> May the odds be ever in your favor...



I had to come back to this once I read that the festival required vaccine proof or a negative test. I mean totally safe then. 



/sarcasm 

Lol. Them people crazy!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

What is this?!


----------



## lavaflow99

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Florida governor signs executive order to prevent mask mandates in schools
> 
> 
> Covid-19 cases are rising and the White House is are preparing to enact Biden's decision to require federal employees to get vaccinated. Follow here for the latest news updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


 Strong work Florida. 

And this is the results of no mask mandates....









						Florida's Covid Cases Surge, With More Than 110K Reported This Week
					

Florida’s COVID-19 case spike continued this week, as the state reported more than 110,000 new cases Friday, according to the latest report from the department of health. The Florida Department of Health’s COVID-19 Weekly Situation report released Friday showed there were 110,477 new cases for...




					www.nbcmiami.com
				




Here is the next epicenter in the making


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> What is this?!


It's like he is in the race to destroy the state single handedly and make as many people sick as possible.  He is in a race by himself.  

How does one justify this?  What is his end goal?


----------



## MamaBear2012

One of the charter schools in Atlanta started on Tuesday of this week with more than 90% of their almost 2000 students learning in-person. Today, they announced that they will quarantine more than 100 students after 2 students and 2 employees tested positive in these few days. 

This is about to be a mess, y'all. My kids start back in-person next week.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Florida governor signs executive order to prevent mask mandates in schools
> 
> 
> Covid-19 cases are rising and the White House is are preparing to enact Biden's decision to require federal employees to get vaccinated. Follow here for the latest news updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



He is really intent on killing people in the state of Florida. It is really infuriating that he also called the mask mandates "unscientific and inconsistent" recommendations. Bruh. He protecting the rights of parents to have choice over whether their kids wear masks, but what about the adults working in the school? If they know like I know, these kids wouldn't have teachers because WTF.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I just heard the saddest thing today. One of my sister's friends - the family was celebrating the daughter's graduation from college. Mom, Dad, brother, sister. They took a family trip to Jamaica. On the way back, before boarding the flight, Mom tests positive for COVID. She isn't allowed to board the plane to come back to the US.

Dad stays behind with the wife. He eventually tests positive for COVID too. Mom's health takes a turn for the worse. She passed away from COVID. The very next day - Dad dies too.

Both parents are now gone. The family has to not only plan their funerals but also has to get their bodies back home. I cannot imagine the pain of losing both parents at once, not only off the backs of this virus, but as a result of taking a vacay to another country in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## Evolving78

MamaBear2012 said:


> One of the charter schools in Atlanta started on Tuesday of this week with more than 90% of their almost 2000 students learning in-person. Today, they announced that they will quarantine more than 100 students after 2 students and 2 employees tested positive in these few days.
> 
> This is about to be a mess, y'all. My kids start back in-person next week.


Mine start back soon too. I’m homeschooling my youngest, since that child is under 12. I’m worried.


----------



## pear

lavaflow99 said:


> It's like he is in the race to destroy the state single handedly and make as many people sick as possible.  He is in a race by himself.
> 
> How does one justify this?  What is his end goal?



I believe this is more about politics than anything. He is making a calculated political decision and sadly it will probably pay off for him politically looking at the way Florida has behaved in recent years.

I am all for parent’s rights when I feel parents will do the right thing to protect their children as well as mine. The fact that cases are skyrocketing in Florida shows me that people there do not have the will to make the right decisions when it comes to this pandemic.

He knows that if he mandates masks in school then the next argument will be around mandating masks in other places because of the numbers. That won’t sit well with a lot of Florida voters.

I feel so bad for parents in Florida who just want to keep their kids safe!


----------



## lavaflow99

pear said:


> I believe this is more about politics than anything. He is making a calculated political decision and sadly it will probably pay off for him politically looking at the way Florida has behaved in recent years.
> 
> I am all for parent’s rights when I feel parents will do the right thing to protect their children as well as mine. The fact that cases are skyrocketing in Florida shows me that people there do not have the will to make the right decisions when it comes to this pandemic.
> 
> He knows that if he mandates masks in school then the next argument will be around mandating masks in other places because of the numbers. That won’t sit well with a lot of Florida voters.
> 
> I feel so bad for parents in Florida who just want to keep their kids safe!


If these parents who voted for him in the past have their children get severely sick or die and the family friends get sick and/or die and their elderly parents get sick and/or die and these parents are surrounded by sickness and death, how is that political move paying off?  

Oh let me also include said parents themselves getting sick or dying. They can’t vote from the grave. 

The only “positive” I can see if that a large number of Republicans all die away or are too sick to vote in the next election. Evil thoughts maybe?  I don’t care at this point.


----------



## lavaflow99

pear said:


> I believe this is more about politics than anything. He is making a calculated political decision and sadly it will probably pay off for him politically looking at the way Florida has behaved in recent years.
> 
> I am all for parent’s rights when I feel parents will do the right thing to protect their children as well as mine. The fact that cases are skyrocketing in Florida shows me that people there do not have the will to make the right decisions when it comes to this pandemic.
> 
> He knows that if he mandates masks in school then the next argument will be around mandating masks in other places because of the numbers. That won’t sit well with a lot of Florida voters.
> 
> I feel so bad for parents in Florida who just want to keep their kids safe!


Florida is at a point of no return at this point.  You are right. The governor have created a culture there that implementing any mask mandates at this point will be career suicide for him. He has dug in and has to see this through for his supporters.   And I can’t see that going well.

Sucks to be a normal mentally sound person in Florida


----------



## lavaflow99

https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/07/06/appalachian-covid-deniers-nurses-virginia/
		


No need to read it all.  

The only takeaway from the article I got (cut and pasted and in bold below). I know we all being saying this but to see it in writing.  


On a Friday night in May, Christy and Tony Statzer were shopping at a Kroger supermarket a short drive from Johnston Memorial. The couple had at times relied on local doctors and nurses: Christy went to Johnston’s emergency room after a car accident last year, and their 6-year-old daughter had a corrective surgery on her legs at Ballad’s hospital in nearby Johnson City, Tenn. But when it came to the coronavirus, they falsely accused the same hospitals of perpetrating a fraud.
“I just think there’s a lot of people who had the flu, and they’re saying it’s covid to get money from it,” said Christy, who is 47 and works as a janitor at a nearby college. “It’s publicly known that if the hospital says it’s covid they’re getting kickbacks from the government.”
What was in it for the government?
“One World Order. That’s what they’re after,” Christy said. “The Democrats want it.”
“They’re pushing people to see how far they can get,” said Tony, 48, a disabled former sawmill worker. “They used this as a test to see what they could get away with.”

Tony and Christy Statzer, with daughter Montana, 6, are avoiding the vaccine and say hospitals are falsifying covid-19 death numbers. (Katherine Frey/The Washington Post)
*Virginia’s mask mandate had just been lifted for the fully vaccinated. But the Statzers had never paid attention to that mandate, and they had not been inoculated — despite the repeated urging of Tony’s doctor, who warned him that he was at high risk after having both a kidney and pancreas replaced because of diabetes.*
Their opinions about the pandemic had been shaped by sources that include Facebook, YouTube, Fox News commentator Sean Hannity and conservative talk radio. They distrusted the evolving guidance from public health authorities.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This ones gofundme page should be required reading simply because it really details what he AND his fiancé went through by delaying vaccination. 









						Mike, father of 5, sick & family needs help, organized by Jessica DuPreez
					

Hi, my name is Jessica. For those of you who don’t know me, Mike is my fi… Jessica DuPreez needs your support for Mike, father of 5, sick & family needs help



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

lavaflow99 said:


> *If these parents who voted for him in the past have their children get severely sick or die and the family friends get sick and/or die and their elderly parents get sick and/or die and these parents are surrounded by sickness and death, how is that politicmove paying off?*
> 
> Oh let me also include said parents themselves getting sick or dying. They can’t vote from the grave.
> 
> The only “positive” I can see if that a large number of Republicans all die away or are too sick to vote in the next election. Evil thoughts maybe?  I don’t care at this point.



IDK but DeathSantis seems to be hedging his bets. If he loses a large portion of his voting bloc *kanye shrug* I bet when it's all said and done, he'll find a way to try and blame the Democrats


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Well everyone in the Deep South get ready for the other governors to follow suit. My states governor has already said he does not support masks in schools. He’s trying to kiss voter behind because he lost so many over mandating masks and supporting the flag change last summer.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Peppermynt said:


> This ones gofundme page should be required reading simply because it really details what he AND his fiancé went through by delaying vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, father of 5, sick & family needs help, organized by Jessica DuPreez
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Jessica. For those of you who don’t know me, Mike is my fi… Jessica DuPreez needs your support for Mike, father of 5, sick & family needs help
> 
> 
> 
> www.gofundme.com


It was hard to read. I feel for her because I know how quickly it turns. One day they don’t feel well and the next they literally can’t breathe. It’s terrifying.

I’m glad she got vaccinated. I wish it hadn’t taken losing the love of her life for it to happen.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Evolving78 said:


> Mine start back soon too. I’m homeschooling my youngest, since that child is under 12. I’m worried.



I'm worried too. We have weekly testing in our district, but parents have to opt in. I only sent my kids back to school the last nine weeks of school last year, but classes were being quarantined left and right and most of the kids weren't even being tested. So add more kids and a new variant that is said to be as contagious as chickenpox. Whew! I just don't know. And only 58% of the eligible staff in our district have received the vaccine, so we'll be going through that again. We had several teachers out for weeks in and out of the hospital. I honestly feel a little stressed about it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



I know they mad. Wasn't all of Australia on a real lockdown? Like no one in or out?


----------



## PatDM'T

I want the 
masks the 
USA team is
wearing on 
the medal podium.



Someone said
they look like
Hannibal Lector's
mask  



...but I don't care.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

PatDM'T said:


> I want the
> masks the
> USA team is
> wearing on
> the medal podium.
> 
> View attachment 474527
> 
> Someone said
> they look like
> Hannibal Lector's
> mask
> 
> View attachment 474529
> 
> ...but I don't care.


Lol! They look comfortable though


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I had the same thought when Suni was on the podium. That looks like full coverage.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

So many things one could say about this photo


Oh and this...


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Evolving78

MamaBear2012 said:


> I'm worried too. We have weekly testing in our district, but parents have to opt in. I only sent my kids back to school the last nine weeks of school last year, but classes were being quarantined left and right and most of the kids weren't even being tested. So add more kids and a new variant that is said to be as contagious as chickenpox. Whew! I just don't know. And only 58% of the eligible staff in our district have received the vaccine, so we'll be going through that again. We had several teachers out for weeks in and out of the hospital. I honestly feel a little stressed about it.


I saw the electronic form I need to fill out for testing.. I’m uncomfortable with that. My kids were home the whole lockdown. I have no problem with doing that again.


----------



## Brownie

oneastrocurlie said:


> Not only was she deceptive, she's out here gathering maskless and unvaccinated. Lawd.


She is an example of why the honor system does not work


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I think we all are playing in the hunger games.   

I will say the majority still wear masks in parts of the outer cities of Houston, Texas. 
My faceshields came today and they were right in time as more foolishness begins.


----------



## winterinatl

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Miss I Want to Keep my Body Pure asked if she could join me and another friend for berry picking. We told her we could not be in proximity with her until she gets vaccinated.
We picked 32 lbs of blueberries and they are amazing!


----------



## winterinatl

Also, here in small town Washington no one was wearing masks at TJMax and Burlington Coat Factory. I’d say 2% of shoppers including us. And we ran in and out looking for one item.

I start work with adults Monday morning. We will be meeting in person. They will all be vaccinated (I think?) but I am very very nervous. I am terrified I’ll catch it.


----------



## Evolving78

@winterinatl 
I’ll keep you and the ladies here in my prayers. I feel the same as you do. We tried so hard to make it over this hill just for it to turn into a mountain. People are fighting so hard not to comply, and like it was mentioned, folks don’t do well with the honor system. Walmart was handing out masks at the door. Lalapolooza was yesterday and seeing that picture of all of those young people maskless was frightening. I don’t know what the mayor was thinking allowing that concert to go down.


----------



## awhyley

winterinatl said:


> I start work with adults Monday morning. We will be meeting in person. They will all be vaccinated (I think?) but I am very very nervous. I am terrified I’ll catch it.



Stay prayerful about this situation and don't stress out.  Stress breaks down your immune system as well, and you need to be at 100% right now.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Evolving78 said:


> I saw the electronic form I need to fill out for testing.. I’m uncomfortable with that. My kids were home the whole lockdown. I have no problem with doing that again.


You're uncomfortable with the school testing? Can you share why?


----------



## Evolving78

MamaBear2012 said:


> You're uncomfortable with the school testing? Can you share why?


It’s just an uncomfortable process for a child to have constantly go through. I would rather keep my child at home then be subjected to weekly testing.  The only reason my children are returning is because they want to.  My children felt teachers and admin staff were unorganized. Things were constantly changing or there was some form of miscommunication, and they didn’t enjoy being monitored on camera all day long. My child expressed that it seemed most teachers were unable to work effectively from home and they needed the structure of the building to do their job more efficiently. Words from a child…


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## MamaBear2012

North Clayton High School to start virtually after COVID-19 outbreak​
*CLAYTON COUNTY, Ga.* - A school in Clayton County announced Saturday it would begin the year virtually after a COVID-19 outbreak. 

North Clayton High School officials said Saturday "a number of staff members" have to quarantine at the College Park school.

For now, the school plans to start virtually on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. 

"Clayton County Public Schools continues to make decisions in the best interest of all students and employees, district leaders will continue to monitor this ongoing situation and will share additional information as necessary," a statement from the school district read.

Clayton County Public Schools is one of a handful of districts that have started the 2021-22 school year with a mask mandate. 









						North Clayton High School to start virtually after COVID-19 outbreak
					

North Clayton High School officials said Saturday “a number of staff members” have to quarantine at the College Park School.




					www.fox5atlanta.com
				





Whew! I'm not ready for this school year.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Looks like people are beginning to realize Delta is no joke.


----------



## Melaninme

TrulyBlessed said:


> Looks like people are beginning to realize Delta is no joke.



Of course there's a demand. Many employers are requiring their employees to get the vaccine in order to keep their jobs. Also, the president stated all federal employees are required to get the vaccine.


----------



## dancinstallion

Welp Colorado is another maskless state. The four of us were the only ones with masks on.
A relative that lives there said yall must not be vaccinated because your family are the only ones in here with masks on. The whole state isnt vaccinated but yet everywhere we went no one had on masks at restaurants including employees, hotels, stores, indoor gaming events, basically everywhere.  
I really dont care that we stick out because we would stick out by being black anyway.


On the plane ride there a passenger, two seats ahead of me, kept pulling his mask down and sneezing.   It woke me up because someone said Bless you really loudly because he kept sneezing.
I said to him keep your mask up!
He did it again and I called for the flight attendant and told. The attendent had a talk with him, The guy said he has allergies. I said that doesn't mean pull your mask down. Wtf
I swear i was going to disrupt the plane and cause a scene if he did it *one* more time. 
Guess what he didnt sneeze anymore for the rest of the flight which was 45 minutes.
I know he was spreading covid to passengers while everyone was sleeping.  people are evil.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

dancinstallion said:


> Welp Colorado is another maskless state. The four of us were the only ones with masks on.
> A relative that lives there said yall must not be vaccinated because your family are the only ones in here with masks on. The whole state isnt vaccinated but yet everywhere we went no one had on masks at restaurants including employees, hotels, stores, indoor gaming events, basically everywhere.
> I really dont care that we stick out because we would stick out by being black anyway.
> 
> 
> *On the plane ride there a passenger, two seats ahead of me, kept pulling his mask down and sneezing.   It woke me up because someone said Bless you really loudly because he kept sneezing.
> I said to him keep your mask up!
> He did it again and I called for the flight attendant and told. The attendent had a talk with him, The guy said he has allergies. I said that doesn't mean pull your mask down. Wtf*
> I swear i was going to disrupt the plane and cause a seen if he did it *one* more time.
> Guess what he didnt sneeze anymore for the rest of the plane ride which was 45 minutes.
> I know he was spreading covid to passengers while everyone was sleeping.  people are evil.



OMG. This is so gross. And he had allergies... or so he said


----------



## winterinatl

I have allergies too but I sneeze into the darn mask. Sheesh


----------



## Melaninme

Interesting.









						mRNA's Next Chapter Has Nothing to Do With COVID-19 Vaccines
					

It could be used to create a host of new drugs




					time.com


----------



## lavaflow99

Why we can't let our guards down....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> Welp Colorado is another maskless state. The four of us were the only ones with masks on.
> A relative that lives there said yall must not be vaccinated because your family are the only ones in here with masks on. The whole state isnt vaccinated but yet everywhere we went no one had on masks at restaurants including employees, hotels, stores, indoor gaming events, basically everywhere.
> I really dont care that we stick out because we would stick out by being black anyway.


I was on a call for a medical marijuana collective in Denver and the building that the collective is in advised that since Denver County had hit "redzone" Delta Variant numbers they were going to require everyone entering the office space to wear masks to protect their employees and strongly recommended that all the tenant businesses did the same.  The collective owners (mainly Californians) voted that all employees go back to wearing masks regardless of vax status.  Maynnn the onsite managers got real sassy over the decision talking about "well the governor isn't making anybody do it, so why do we have to follow the building?"  They got told that we don't make money if they get sick so they go wear these masks so that we make money and they are big mad.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I don't know how we aren't already extinct. None of what's in this article is surprising but it's shocking that so many people are so out of touch. It's one thing to be unvaccinated. It's another to put yourself in high risk settings and think you're invincible. Reminds me of something I saw online. 

To  around is human. To find out is divine. 

They're all gonna find out. 



Spoiler: "What's Covid?" Why People at America's Hardest-Partying Lake Are Not About to Get Vaccinated



‘What’s Covid?’ Why People at America’s Hardest-Partying Lake Are Not About to Get Vaccinated​At the Lake of the Ozarks, vaccines are shunned, masks are mocked and the long-term consequences take a back seat to the time at hand.






OSAGE BEACH, Mo.—The petite blonde bartender in ripped jean shorts bounced to each side of a square-shaped bar as women in bikinis and shirtless men lined up on a sweltering afternoon to order Bud Light, vodka and soda, and piles of nachos at this dockside retreat in the Lake of the Ozarks region. 

In a county designated a Covid hot spot, in a state with one of the lowest vaccination rates in the nation, and in a region where hospitals are nearing capacity as the Delta variant takes hold, Erin, a bartender at Backwater Jack’s, couldn’t be in a more vulnerable position. She interacts closely with hundreds of maskless customers—sometimes on a single day. She knows most of them are probably not vaccinated. And she doesn’t care. She isn’t either.

“I’m living, breathing proof—I’ve not been sick once. I’ve been as hands-on as you can be with people from everywhere,” Erin said, as a motorboat thundered to the dock and another group of customers climbed out. Like others who spoke for this article, she asked to go only by her first name. She said she’d heard a rumor—common among vaccine skeptics but also plainly false—that “more people are dying from getting the vaccine this week.”

“Personally,” Erin added, “I feel like my immune system is doing a good job, so why pump it full of something that we don’t really know what it is?”




Boaters dock outside Backwater Jack's on Lake of the Ozarks in Osage Beach, Mo., Saturday, July 24, 2021.

A year ago, Backwater Jack’s made national news after photos went viral of partiers packed inside the pool area, ignoring guidelines to avoid crowds and keep a distance from others. Today, as revelers laugh and toss back drinks in shallow pool water, some 600,000 deaths later, they aren’t just forgoing masks, they are forgoing the vaccine.

Talk of the vaccine draws scoffs, laughs and even cussing among the clientele. Mask-wearing, which is recommended for those not vaccinated, was virtually non-existent—and, in conversations with a flow of customers over two days, it’s clear that many are not vaccinated. 

Depending on your politics, the scene at Backwater Jack’s is either a symbol of reckless abandon or unapologetic living in the face of a pandemic. It is one pole of the divide that has erupted across the country, which increasingly seems cloven into two Americas: vaxxed and unvaxxed. In the Lake of the Ozarks region, where Missourians and out-of-staters pour in to boat, fish, sunbathe and party, to be unvaxxed is a source of identity and—at times—pride, a totem of one’s independence and politics.





Bartenders serve drinks at the swim-up bar at Dog Days Bar and Grill.





Patrons swim in the Lake of the Ozarks at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill in Sunrise Beach, Mo., on Saturday, July 24, 2021.





Patrons dance to live music at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill.

Interviews with dozens of the clientele frequenting dockside bars, restaurants and resorts in this area, famously featured in the Netflix dark drama “Ozark,” revealed an opposition to the vaccine campaign and a disbelief in news around the Delta variant so intense it bordered on belligerence. No promise, they say, would entice them to voluntarily get vaccinated, not a $1 million check, or a plea from a loved one, or the encouragement of Donald Trump himself.

Among the few who admitted to getting vaccinated, some described being shamed by friends or family. 

One woman, Brittany Hanlon, who wears a mask while battling cancer, said she was heckled for doing so while walking through a Wal-Mart. “Take off your mask!” two women shouted at her as she tried shopping. The women told her, “that the mask was making them uncomfortable,” Hanlon recalled, “which I don’t understand. It’s not like I was doing anything mean or inappropriate, I just had a plain black mask on.” An employee at the Ha Ha Tonka State Park Visitors Center, in the Lake of the Ozarks area, Hanlon says she wears a mask while interacting with roughly 600-700 people a week there. She is typically greeted with sneers and requests that she remove it.

These moments—evidence of how social pressures can often pull people away from public safety measures—underscore the hurdles the Biden administration now faces as it battles a resurgence of the virus across the country.

The president has attempted to hold up his handling of the pandemic as a top political accomplishment. But those achievements increasingly seem at risk. Despite a full-scale push on the local level here, and widespread evidence that the unvaccinated are making up an overwhelming majority of those hospitalized or dying from Covid, the vaccination rate remains ominously low. Single shot vaccinations for adults in the three counties within the Lake of the Ozarks region—Camden, Miller and Morgan—stood at 46 percent, 35 percent and 42 percent, respectively, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. It is far from the 70 percent goal for adults that experts say is needed to achieve herd immunity. 





Patrons enjoy live music at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill.

Those interviewed here had various reasons for not getting the vaccine. They felt overwhelmed by what they described as near-hysterical media coverage of the pandemic. They suspected greedy pharmaceutical companies were simply trying to line their pockets. Offers of money and incentives in exchange for the shot were met with even more skepticism. 

“Now why would they be giving it away for free?” asked A. McNay, as he sat at Shorty Pants Lounge, another packed venue less than 15 minutes away from Backwater Jack’s. McNay asked that his full name not be used. Like many people here, he was suspicious of the government—and the media—and didn’t want too much of his personal information revealed. “If you think you can trust your government,” he said, “ask the Native Americans.”





A boy plays with a Trump flag near a Confederate flag at a stand selling mostly pro-Trump items on Bagnell Dam Boulevard in Lake Ozark, Mo.





Pedestrians are seen along the tourist area on the Bagnell Dam Strip in Lake Ozark, Mo.

Known for its Cajun cuisine, Shorty Pants was brimming with customers on a recent weeknight. A live band took requests to the delight of dancing guests who twirled to Journey or played air guitar to AC/DC. A group of 12 sitting nearby celebrated birthdays by downing a round of shots. 

Inside, McNay sat along with a half a dozen other customers who likewise lamented, what they viewed as, a breathless push for vaccines. Two bartenders floated in and out of the conversation, dropping comments like “what’s Covid?” to laughter. Just recently, a beloved cook at the restaurant had died from the virus, they said. But that hadn’t changed the thinking around vaccinations. The cook, they reasoned, likely had other underlying complications.

“We don’t know what else was wrong with him,” said Murry Ferris, who frequents Shorty Pants with his wife Jane. By contrast, Murry said, he and his wife exercise vigorously and regularly. Even so, Jane Ferris said the vaccine hadn’t been studied long enough and she didn’t want to be a “guinea pig.”

Like other places with low vaccination rates, there is a deep distrust of authority that exists among those at the Lake of the Ozarks. Politicians have agendas, the press loves controversy, even data can’t be believed. Some here cast hospitalization spikes as fictionalized. Others spin conspiracy theories about microchips.

“Now people are getting vaccinated and mysteriously you can take the average scanner and scan your arm,” Kenny Hubbard, a Backwater Jack’s customer says in a Southern drawl. He contends the virus was purposely released by the government as a form of “ethnic cleansing.” None of this is true. 
Hubbard, a gregarious 57-year-old who is a regular here, pulls up a chair to the bar to explain that what’s “really happening will blow your mind.” As he talks, he wraps his arm around his wife, who is wearing a blue bikini, of which he frequently comments. The two had just spent the afternoon on their motorboat, tearing through the scenic waterways and coves that lure so many to this destination. Asked what proof he had of his claims, he clicked his tongue twice. “I can’t give away everything, baby.”





Empty beer cans and cups line the pool near the swim-up bar at Dog Days Bar and Grill.

While conspiracy theories, misinformation, and paranoia may be playing catalyzing roles in discouraging vaccinations, it’s impossible to escape the reality that politics is too. In the current vaccine push, some people see an attempt to diminish the former president they love. 

“I think the left is trying to extend the virus for political gain,” said Rick Shiman. Shiman did get the vaccine, in part because Donald Trump was behind developing it, he said. But he doesn’t necessarily think it’s needed.

“All this ******** about people getting sick, look around,” he gestured over to the crowded pool, “See any masks here in Missour-ah? Not one. Is anybody getting sick? No. They’re full of **** on the left.”





Patrons surround one of several bars at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill.

In fact, many people in Missouri are getting very sick, and they’re almost all unvaccinated. Less than 100 miles away from the Ozarks region, in Springfield, an all-hands on deck effort has been launched to fight the pandemic once more. Scraping for hospital workers to keep up with demand, state lawmakers have petitioned the governor to sign a waiver that will allow registered nurses to come in from other states. Coaches, faith leaders, firefighters and health workers are all begging local groups to get vaccinated.

That’s prompted the vaccination rate to creep up past 40 percent, not nearly enough to reach herd immunity, said Springfield’s mayor, Ken McClure. McClure said he’s had to get more frank with how he’s talking to residents. When a father told him his daughter hadn’t been vaccinated because she feared she wouldn’t be able to conceive, McClure responded, “she can’t conceive if she’s dead.”

“We’re hearing a lot of anecdotal stories of young people, no underlying health condition going in with no vaccination and they’re dead within a few days,” McClure said. “It’s going to spread statewide, we’re the tip of the spear.”

Missouri has seen an aggressive surge in Covid cases since early July, representing one of the largest outbreaks in the nation. Caseloads and hospitalizations returned to levels not seen since the thick of the pandemic last year. Over the last seven-day period, the state saw an average of 1,500 new Covid cases a day—the highest in six months—and an average of three deaths per day, according to the state’s health department.

In the past week, high-profile Republicans and conservatives have seemingly awakened to promoting the vaccine as cases explode. Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey,whose state saw a 400 percent increase in Covid hospitalizations in recent weeks declared, “it’s time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks, not the regular folks. It’s the unvaccinated folks that are letting us down.” And Fox news’ Sean Hannity told viewers “I believe in the science of vaccination.”

The Biden administration is hopeful that conservative influencers can help convince those hardened against the vaccine to drop their opposition. But past attempts at persuasion haven’t fully worked.

The alternative is a more stick-heavy approach, which the White House has so far resisted. But there were indications from those interviewed that if they were deprived the ability to travel or work unless they got vaccinated first, they would indeed get a shot. In one case, Lindsey Simon, a server at Margaritaville resort, said she finally got her first shot because she feared she wouldn’t be able to get to a state fair in Springfield, Ill. where she has tickets to see a performance “on my bucket list”—the actor and comedian, Gabriel “Fluffy” Iglesias.

And yet, even if requiring vaccines is the lever the Biden administration ends up pulling, those who know Missouri say they don’t expect people’s behavior to suddenly change overnight. There are cultural elements at play here, after all, more powerful than mere acts of politics.

“The irony is it’s not the dumb rubes in Missouri who don’t understand the nature of this disease,” Gregg Keller, a longtime Republican consultant in Missouri. “Missourians understand this far better than these supposed medical experts we’ve been giving tens of millions of dollars every year.”


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Somebody mentioned upthread about using face shields and I can't believe that I hadn't even thought about using them again since Delta.    It ain't like I don't have plenty of them in the trunk of my car.   I don't go a lot of places but still can't be caught out here slipping.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> Somebody mentioned upthread about using face shields and I can't believe that I hadn't even thought about using them again since Delta.    It ain't like I don't have plenty of them in the trunk of my car.   I don't go a lot of places but still can't be caught out here slipping.


Where'd you get yours from? I've never worn one but I need to start.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

Below is a great breakdown of a study in Massachusetts that mirrors what was found in Israel that most of the hospitalized for covid were vaccinated. It starts at the 3 minute 20 second mark.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Peppermynt said:


> This ones gofundme page should be required reading simply because it really details what he AND his fiancé went through by delaying vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, father of 5, sick & family needs help, organized by Jessica DuPreez
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Jessica. For those of you who don’t know me, Mike is my fi… Jessica DuPreez needs your support for Mike, father of 5, sick & family needs help
> 
> 
> 
> www.gofundme.com


This is really sad!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I see we gonna keep seeing articles about how vaccines are problematic and maybe they don't work, and so many of the vaccinated are spreading it just as much as the unvaccinated. 

But....Tell me the percentage of the vaccinated being intubated? What percent of the infected vaccinated are dying? Cause I promise its WAY LOWER than the unvaccinated. What percentage of people with LONG HAULERS who were infected in 2021 were vaccinated? 

This was the reason for vaccines. Not to prevent. But to slow down overwhelming the hospitals. The ICUs are full and the intubation rates have gone up due to the unvaccinated-Period.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I see we gonna keep seeing articles about how vaccines are problematic and maybe they don't work, and so many of the vaccinated are spreading it just as much as the unvaccinated.
> 
> But....Tell me the percentage of the vaccinated being intubated? What percent of the infected vaccinated are dying? Cause I promise its WAY LOWER than the unvaccinated. What percentage of people with LONG HAULERS who were infected in 2021 were vaccinated?
> 
> This was the reason for vaccines. Not to prevent. But to slow down overwhelming the hospitals. The ICUs are full and the intubation rates have gone up due to the unvaccinated-Period.



That whole CDC "study" that has people in a tizzy saying vaccines don't work says this:



> The findings in this report are subject to at least four limitations. *First, data from this report are insufficient to draw conclusions about the effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccines against SARS-CoV-2, including the Delta variant, during this outbreak.* *As population-level vaccination coverage increases, vaccinated persons are likely to represent a larger proportion of COVID-19 cases.* Second, asymptomatic breakthrough infections might be underrepresented because of detection bias. Third, demographics of cases likely reflect those of attendees at the public gatherings, as events were marketed to adult male participants; further study is underway to identify other population characteristics among cases, such as additional demographic characteristics and underlying health conditions including immunocompromising conditions



Now mind you they based their new guidelines on this. And not a single headline started with this. Just "75% of vaccinated people tested positive". Also 95% of Princetown has at least one dose. No matter how you slice it most people who are tested for covid there are going to vaccinated.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My friend and the hospital I noted above (where my kids were born) just messaged me and said they just got a Code Green a few hours ago. Its a disaster plan protocol similar to what we also use at my job--- where all nurses on staff-no matter the position--can be "deployed" to the COVID floor. Even if you're not a bedside nurse right now due to being short staffed. The ICU is at capacity (basically no ICU beds right now). They will pay all the overtime they want but you HAVE to work COVID floor when called upon. So they've basically moved to an Incident Command Structure and treating this as if a hurricane just hit or a bomb. 

She also says they aren't verifying vaccine status upon admittance. I think this is important because its a grey area and accuracy is questionable.

My assistant JUST told me today that they took her brother in law who was in the ICU for non-COVID reasons to a specialty hospital down the road yesterday. Its getting serious here in the state capital.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> That whole CDC "study" that has people in a tizzy saying vaccines don't work says this:
> 
> 
> 
> Now mind you they based their new guidelines on this. And not a single headline started with this. Just "75% of vaccinated people tested positive". Also 95% of Princetown has at least one dose. *No matter how you slice it most people who are tested for covid there are going to vaccinated.*


I also noticed she said many men were abnormally positive and I immediately thought that they were the ones out and about.
Then, of course when you know you were out unmasked, vaccinated or not, as soon as you get a scratchy throat....people gonna run for a test. Testing was dead low around the 4th of July. Of course soon after its going to spike.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This is really said. I know someone who still has brain fog 6 months later.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I also noticed she said many men were abnormally positive and I immediately thought that they were the ones out and about.
> Then, of course when you know you were out unmasked, vaccinated or not, as soon as you get a scratchy throat....people gonna run for a test. Testing was dead low around the 4th of July. Of course soon after its going to spike.



The town manager said he ain't with the news reports


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## snoop

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I see we gonna keep seeing articles about how vaccines are problematic and maybe they don't work, and so many of the vaccinated are spreading it just as much as the unvaccinated.
> 
> But....Tell me the percentage of the vaccinated being intubated? What percent of the infected vaccinated are dying? Cause I promise its WAY LOWER than the unvaccinated. What percentage of people with LONG HAULERS who were infected in 2021 were vaccinated?
> 
> This was the reason for vaccines. Not to prevent. But to slow down overwhelming the hospitals. The ICUs are full and the intubation rates have gone up due to the unvaccinated-Period.



I totally hear you.

Just to answer your question, I think that I got this from one of the previously posted articles:
https://www.newsweek.com/fully-vacc...-covid-aged-33-rare-breakthrough-case-1613379




> As of July 19, 2021, more than 161 million people in the U.S. had been fully vaccinated against COVID-19, and the CDC had received reports of 5,914 vaccine breakthrough cases.
> Of those, 1,141 fully vaccinated people had died from COVID-19, and of 5,601 had been hospitalized.



Proportionately, not high but I don't want to be a "mild" case, a hospitalized case, nor a dead case.  None of it sounds like fun.


----------



## Evolving78

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


I have no words for this. I live in the metro area.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


These pics in here got me wanting to cuss


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> *I don't know how we aren't already extinct. *None of what's in this article is surprising but it's shocking that so many people are so out of touch. It's one thing to be unvaccinated. It's another to put yourself in high risk settings and think you're invincible. Reminds me of something I saw online.
> 
> To  around is human. To find out is divine.
> 
> They're all gonna find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: "What's Covid?" Why People at America's Hardest-Partying Lake Are Not About to Get Vaccinated
> 
> 
> 
> ‘What’s Covid?’ Why People at America’s Hardest-Partying Lake Are Not About to Get Vaccinated​At the Lake of the Ozarks, vaccines are shunned, masks are mocked and the long-term consequences take a back seat to the time at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSAGE BEACH, Mo.—The petite blonde bartender in ripped jean shorts bounced to each side of a square-shaped bar as women in bikinis and shirtless men lined up on a sweltering afternoon to order Bud Light, vodka and soda, and piles of nachos at this dockside retreat in the Lake of the Ozarks region.
> 
> In a county designated a Covid hot spot, in a state with one of the lowest vaccination rates in the nation, and in a region where hospitals are nearing capacity as the Delta variant takes hold, Erin, a bartender at Backwater Jack’s, couldn’t be in a more vulnerable position. She interacts closely with hundreds of maskless customers—sometimes on a single day. She knows most of them are probably not vaccinated. And she doesn’t care. She isn’t either.
> 
> “I’m living, breathing proof—I’ve not been sick once. I’ve been as hands-on as you can be with people from everywhere,” Erin said, as a motorboat thundered to the dock and another group of customers climbed out. Like others who spoke for this article, she asked to go only by her first name. She said she’d heard a rumor—common among vaccine skeptics but also plainly false—that “more people are dying from getting the vaccine this week.”
> 
> “Personally,” Erin added, “I feel like my immune system is doing a good job, so why pump it full of something that we don’t really know what it is?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boaters dock outside Backwater Jack's on Lake of the Ozarks in Osage Beach, Mo., Saturday, July 24, 2021.
> 
> A year ago, Backwater Jack’s made national news after photos went viral of partiers packed inside the pool area, ignoring guidelines to avoid crowds and keep a distance from others. Today, as revelers laugh and toss back drinks in shallow pool water, some 600,000 deaths later, they aren’t just forgoing masks, they are forgoing the vaccine.
> 
> Talk of the vaccine draws scoffs, laughs and even cussing among the clientele. Mask-wearing, which is recommended for those not vaccinated, was virtually non-existent—and, in conversations with a flow of customers over two days, it’s clear that many are not vaccinated.
> 
> Depending on your politics, the scene at Backwater Jack’s is either a symbol of reckless abandon or unapologetic living in the face of a pandemic. It is one pole of the divide that has erupted across the country, which increasingly seems cloven into two Americas: vaxxed and unvaxxed. In the Lake of the Ozarks region, where Missourians and out-of-staters pour in to boat, fish, sunbathe and party, to be unvaxxed is a source of identity and—at times—pride, a totem of one’s independence and politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartenders serve drinks at the swim-up bar at Dog Days Bar and Grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrons swim in the Lake of the Ozarks at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill in Sunrise Beach, Mo., on Saturday, July 24, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrons dance to live music at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill.
> 
> Interviews with dozens of the clientele frequenting dockside bars, restaurants and resorts in this area, famously featured in the Netflix dark drama “Ozark,” revealed an opposition to the vaccine campaign and a disbelief in news around the Delta variant so intense it bordered on belligerence. No promise, they say, would entice them to voluntarily get vaccinated, not a $1 million check, or a plea from a loved one, or the encouragement of Donald Trump himself.
> 
> Among the few who admitted to getting vaccinated, some described being shamed by friends or family.
> 
> One woman, Brittany Hanlon, who wears a mask while battling cancer, said she was heckled for doing so while walking through a Wal-Mart. “Take off your mask!” two women shouted at her as she tried shopping. The women told her, “that the mask was making them uncomfortable,” Hanlon recalled, “which I don’t understand. It’s not like I was doing anything mean or inappropriate, I just had a plain black mask on.” An employee at the Ha Ha Tonka State Park Visitors Center, in the Lake of the Ozarks area, Hanlon says she wears a mask while interacting with roughly 600-700 people a week there. She is typically greeted with sneers and requests that she remove it.
> 
> These moments—evidence of how social pressures can often pull people away from public safety measures—underscore the hurdles the Biden administration now faces as it battles a resurgence of the virus across the country.
> 
> The president has attempted to hold up his handling of the pandemic as a top political accomplishment. But those achievements increasingly seem at risk. Despite a full-scale push on the local level here, and widespread evidence that the unvaccinated are making up an overwhelming majority of those hospitalized or dying from Covid, the vaccination rate remains ominously low. Single shot vaccinations for adults in the three counties within the Lake of the Ozarks region—Camden, Miller and Morgan—stood at 46 percent, 35 percent and 42 percent, respectively, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. It is far from the 70 percent goal for adults that experts say is needed to achieve herd immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrons enjoy live music at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill.
> 
> Those interviewed here had various reasons for not getting the vaccine. They felt overwhelmed by what they described as near-hysterical media coverage of the pandemic. They suspected greedy pharmaceutical companies were simply trying to line their pockets. Offers of money and incentives in exchange for the shot were met with even more skepticism.
> 
> “Now why would they be giving it away for free?” asked A. McNay, as he sat at Shorty Pants Lounge, another packed venue less than 15 minutes away from Backwater Jack’s. McNay asked that his full name not be used. Like many people here, he was suspicious of the government—and the media—and didn’t want too much of his personal information revealed. “If you think you can trust your government,” he said, “ask the Native Americans.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A boy plays with a Trump flag near a Confederate flag at a stand selling mostly pro-Trump items on Bagnell Dam Boulevard in Lake Ozark, Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedestrians are seen along the tourist area on the Bagnell Dam Strip in Lake Ozark, Mo.
> 
> Known for its Cajun cuisine, Shorty Pants was brimming with customers on a recent weeknight. A live band took requests to the delight of dancing guests who twirled to Journey or played air guitar to AC/DC. A group of 12 sitting nearby celebrated birthdays by downing a round of shots.
> 
> Inside, McNay sat along with a half a dozen other customers who likewise lamented, what they viewed as, a breathless push for vaccines. Two bartenders floated in and out of the conversation, dropping comments like “what’s Covid?” to laughter. Just recently, a beloved cook at the restaurant had died from the virus, they said. But that hadn’t changed the thinking around vaccinations. The cook, they reasoned, likely had other underlying complications.
> 
> “We don’t know what else was wrong with him,” said Murry Ferris, who frequents Shorty Pants with his wife Jane. By contrast, Murry said, he and his wife exercise vigorously and regularly. Even so, Jane Ferris said the vaccine hadn’t been studied long enough and she didn’t want to be a “guinea pig.”
> 
> Like other places with low vaccination rates, there is a deep distrust of authority that exists among those at the Lake of the Ozarks. Politicians have agendas, the press loves controversy, even data can’t be believed. Some here cast hospitalization spikes as fictionalized. Others spin conspiracy theories about microchips.
> 
> “Now people are getting vaccinated and mysteriously you can take the average scanner and scan your arm,” Kenny Hubbard, a Backwater Jack’s customer says in a Southern drawl. He contends the virus was purposely released by the government as a form of “ethnic cleansing.” None of this is true.
> Hubbard, a gregarious 57-year-old who is a regular here, pulls up a chair to the bar to explain that what’s “really happening will blow your mind.” As he talks, he wraps his arm around his wife, who is wearing a blue bikini, of which he frequently comments. The two had just spent the afternoon on their motorboat, tearing through the scenic waterways and coves that lure so many to this destination. Asked what proof he had of his claims, he clicked his tongue twice. “I can’t give away everything, baby.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty beer cans and cups line the pool near the swim-up bar at Dog Days Bar and Grill.
> 
> While conspiracy theories, misinformation, and paranoia may be playing catalyzing roles in discouraging vaccinations, it’s impossible to escape the reality that politics is too. In the current vaccine push, some people see an attempt to diminish the former president they love.
> 
> “I think the left is trying to extend the virus for political gain,” said Rick Shiman. Shiman did get the vaccine, in part because Donald Trump was behind developing it, he said. But he doesn’t necessarily think it’s needed.
> 
> “All this ******** about people getting sick, look around,” he gestured over to the crowded pool, “See any masks here in Missour-ah? Not one. Is anybody getting sick? No. They’re full of **** on the left.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrons surround one of several bars at Franky & Louie's Beachfront Bar & Grill.
> 
> In fact, many people in Missouri are getting very sick, and they’re almost all unvaccinated. Less than 100 miles away from the Ozarks region, in Springfield, an all-hands on deck effort has been launched to fight the pandemic once more. Scraping for hospital workers to keep up with demand, state lawmakers have petitioned the governor to sign a waiver that will allow registered nurses to come in from other states. Coaches, faith leaders, firefighters and health workers are all begging local groups to get vaccinated.
> 
> That’s prompted the vaccination rate to creep up past 40 percent, not nearly enough to reach herd immunity, said Springfield’s mayor, Ken McClure. McClure said he’s had to get more frank with how he’s talking to residents. When a father told him his daughter hadn’t been vaccinated because she feared she wouldn’t be able to conceive, McClure responded, “she can’t conceive if she’s dead.”
> 
> “We’re hearing a lot of anecdotal stories of young people, no underlying health condition going in with no vaccination and they’re dead within a few days,” McClure said. “It’s going to spread statewide, we’re the tip of the spear.”
> 
> Missouri has seen an aggressive surge in Covid cases since early July, representing one of the largest outbreaks in the nation. Caseloads and hospitalizations returned to levels not seen since the thick of the pandemic last year. Over the last seven-day period, the state saw an average of 1,500 new Covid cases a day—the highest in six months—and an average of three deaths per day, according to the state’s health department.
> 
> In the past week, high-profile Republicans and conservatives have seemingly awakened to promoting the vaccine as cases explode. Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey,whose state saw a 400 percent increase in Covid hospitalizations in recent weeks declared, “it’s time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks, not the regular folks. It’s the unvaccinated folks that are letting us down.” And Fox news’ Sean Hannity told viewers “I believe in the science of vaccination.”
> 
> The Biden administration is hopeful that conservative influencers can help convince those hardened against the vaccine to drop their opposition. But past attempts at persuasion haven’t fully worked.
> 
> The alternative is a more stick-heavy approach, which the White House has so far resisted. But there were indications from those interviewed that if they were deprived the ability to travel or work unless they got vaccinated first, they would indeed get a shot. In one case, Lindsey Simon, a server at Margaritaville resort, said she finally got her first shot because she feared she wouldn’t be able to get to a state fair in Springfield, Ill. where she has tickets to see a performance “on my bucket list”—the actor and comedian, Gabriel “Fluffy” Iglesias.
> 
> And yet, even if requiring vaccines is the lever the Biden administration ends up pulling, those who know Missouri say they don’t expect people’s behavior to suddenly change overnight. There are cultural elements at play here, after all, more powerful than mere acts of politics.
> 
> “The irony is it’s not the dumb rubes in Missouri who don’t understand the nature of this disease,” Gregg Keller, a longtime Republican consultant in Missouri. “Missourians understand this far better than these supposed medical experts we’ve been giving tens of millions of dollars every year.”


That's why these things come around every 100 years to thin out the heard.  The thing that I wouldn't advise mentioning in mixed company is that it is very likely that some people are immune to Covid. Typhoid Mary was a carrier who never got sick with Typhoid but she gave it to 30 people who suffered miserably and 3 who died.  Mary was told she was making people sick and people were dying and you know what her response was? She gave not one solitary  and continued doing her.   Mind you, for all the pooh thrown at Typhoid Mary, she was truly stuck between a rock and a hard place and in the end chose herself, whereas todays hardheads are between a soft place and imminent danger to themselves and others.


The life is unfair moment is that a lot of the people in those photos are probably asymptomatic carriers who will be fine but will cause others to suffer.   If karma was real, not only would they would have to live with the knowledge of the havoc that they caused but the loved ones of the people who suffer/die would know exactly who was responsible.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


>


There is no amount of Vitamins that was going to save this woman from the aftermath of Covid.  I suspect that a lot of the people who are more afraid of the vaccine than the virus don't understand that even if you are the picture of health, viruses can trigger dormant genetic disorders that you may never have been screened for to know that you have.    This is why the unvaccinated people who violated the honor system are responsible for the havoc that is currently being wrought.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> That's why these things come around every 100 years to thin out the heard.  The thing that I wouldn't advise mentioning in mixed company is that it is very likely that some people are immune to Covid. Typhoid Mary was a carrier who never got sick with Typhoid but she gave it to 30 people who suffered miserably and 3 who died.  Mary was told she was making people sick and people were dying and you know what her response was? She gave not one solitary  and continued doing her.   Mind you, for all the pooh thrown at Typhoid Mary, she was truly stuck between a rock and a hard place and in the end chose herself, whereas todays hardheads are between a soft place and imminent danger to themselves and others.
> 
> 
> The life is unfair moment is that a lot of the people in those photos are probably asymptomatic carriers who will be fine but will cause others to suffer.   If karma was real, not only would they would have to live with the knowledge of the havoc that they caused but the loved ones of the people who suffer/die would know exactly who was responsible.


Definitely agree but I think even the asymptomatic will have it hit close to home. The numbers are too high for it not to. You and all your friends can't be this reckless and not have it touch anyone close to you. Even if that person doesn't get covid, there'll be someone in a car accident, giving birth, etc who won't get the care they need because the hospitals are overrun. Of course, they may not have the self awareness to see their role in it but it still counts.


----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was on a call for a medical marijuana collective in Denver and the building that the collective is in advised that since Denver County had hit "redzone" Delta Variant numbers they were going to require everyone entering the office space to wear masks to protect their employees and strongly recommended that all the tenant businesses did the same.  The collective owners (mainly Californians) voted that all employees go back to wearing masks regardless of vax status.  Maynnn the onsite managers got real sassy over the decision talking about "well the governor isn't making anybody do it, so why do we have to follow the building?"  They got told that we don't make money if they get sick so they go wear these masks so that we make money and they are big mad.


Some Karen said
that the reason we
are being told to
wear masks is so
we can be kidnapped.
She was as serious as
a heart attack.
She went on to say
that the bible says
we should fear fear
itself, not a little virus.
She continued to say
Covid replaced flu
and no one gets
flu anymore. 
She said that hospitals
are making money
when they blame
deaths on Covid.
She said it will
all come out that
conspiracy theories
are really from the
vax and mask pushers.
That she and others
like her are 
the source of
Biblical truth....

Now I know you
are all wondering
how I could sit
through that lunacy
like I don't have 
anything to do.
You will be relieved
to know I did not.
A friend happened
to hear the start
of the loony talk
and was like
dis gonn' be gud
and start recording
because she knew
I would not believe it.

So there you are:
You are all being
misled with the
advice to wear 
masks so you can
be kidnapped.

You have
been warned.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

I see Desantis and Abbott are competing with each other. 

Florida and Texas accounted for one-third of all new U.S. coronavirus cases last week, White House says​


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I'm kind of shocked.


----------



## Lute

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


The Lolapalooza event, when Limp Bizkit was playing, Fred Durst asked into the crowed how many are you are vaccianted. Tons of people raised their hands up. He thanked them for being considerate.
I'm hoping this is true. I'm not to crazy about it. But hopefully it will prevent a spike


----------



## PatDM'T

Lute said:


> The Lolapalooza event, when Limp Bizkit was playing, Fred Durst asked into the crowed how many are you are vaccianted. Tons of people raised their hands up. He thanked them for being considerate.
> I'm hoping this is true. I'm not to crazy about it. But hopefully it will prevent a spike


I dunno.
It takes one
infected unmasked
person to make
another vaccinated
(or not) person ill.

Even small family
gatherings have
proven risky.

I am not as
assured that
this event was not
a superspreader
like all others
before it.

I feel better
when I see masks
being worn when
people are among
people they don't
live with.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

snoop said:


> I totally hear you.
> 
> Just to answer your question, I think that I got this from one of the previously posted articles:
> https://www.newsweek.com/fully-vacc...-covid-aged-33-rare-breakthrough-case-1613379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionately, not high but I don't want to be a "mild" case, a hospitalized case, nor a dead case.  None of it sounds like fun.


This is why behaviors matter and will save us. 5914 breakthrough cases of 161,000,000 vaccinated equals 0.00003673 or 0.00367%. That suggests for now, we are seeing more than 95% efficacy of the vaccines. We're supposed to have around 5M if its NO MORE than 95% efficacy.

*I* operate as if I might be one of the 292 (of the 5914) who could die. And I make moves based on that. The problem with some of these vaccinated folk, they still don't take medicine, and science very seriously and test their bodies' ability to fight it off "like the flu." But I've had flu before and Flu kills and you do feel like you might die when its really a bad strain of flu. Flu hospitalizes as well.

I got my 3M N95s ya'll, then I layer a medical grade mask on top of that now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> These pics in here got me wanting to cuss


Yeah cause some of them don't believe this pandemic is real. But let 'em wake up in a cold sweat, with no taste and breathing issues. They gone drag their SORRY arses right up there to the hospital and beg for the math to math and the science to work.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Where'd you get yours from? I've never worn one but I need to start.


Costco
I get these
Face Shields by MOXĒ Supply Co., 10 Reusable Frames with 30 Disposable Shields | Costco
because I haven't figured out how to make these ones that I bought from Costco (discontinued) work with glasses


----------



## Crackers Phinn

For all the medical professionals can ya'll help a sista out.

Disclaimer - I understand that transmittal rate from surfaces isn't the primary way of getting covid but I'm a hypochondriac and wiping stuff down makes me feel like I'm staying on top of things. 

I keep on my desk, in my car and on the table at my front door a packet of cottonelle wet wipes (carryover pre-covid) and packet of 75% alcohol wipes because running to a sink every 5 minutes ain't go happen.  I know that the alcohol disinfects.  Do the cottonelle wipes do anything to really clean the hands for at least eating in a sanitary way, even if they are useless against covid? I figured if they can be used to clean vag and booties they should be able to clean a hand, right?


----------



## vevster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm kind of shocked.


I hate restaurants since I realize what ingredients they use.
I have a in home Pilates membership.

I’m good.


----------



## Everything Zen

Lute said:


> The Lolapalooza event, when Limp Bizkit was playing, Fred Durst asked into the crowed how many are you are vaccianted. Tons of people raised their hands up. He thanked them for being considerate.
> I'm hoping this is true. I'm not to crazy about it. But hopefully it will prevent a spike


They had to show proof of vaccination or a negative Covid test within 72 hours. Something like  90% of the people were vaccinated. And then like 600 people showed up and forgot either one and were turned away. Very few people every manage to jump the gate and then they even started requiring masks in the indoor spaces on like the second or third day. I’m not saying I approve of Lolla happening but they took all the pre-cautions.
Riot Fest- the one I’d be more inclined to attend- is still happening in September.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


>


An honor system is only as good as the liars who participate in it.  

The Yeezy-est of shrugs.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> I hate restaurants since I realize what ingredients they use.
> I have a in home Pilates membership.
> 
> I’m good.


 
Over half the city is vaccinated so I'm sure both sides will manage just fine.


----------



## HappyAtLast

dancinstallion said:


> I see Desantis and Abbott are competing with each other.
> 
> Florida and Texas accounted for one-third of all new U.S. coronavirus cases last week, White House says​


I'm in Florida. My sister is in Texas. She calls Abbott "Wheels" and I ain't even mad at her!

And of course we have DeSatan, DeStupid, and my personal moniker for him, UpTheButtTrump.

No matter what you call these losers, people will literally die because of these two subhumans' choices.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Speaking of events, Dave Chappelle will be here next week. This is the first event I've wanted to go since the pandemic started. They're requiring rapid tests on-site. Can't imagine what that'll be like but I appreciate that they aren't working on an honor system. I'm not going but I want to.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


>



This a dang-on shame these air purifiers are not provided for teachers. However, I appreciate her sharing this thread. Forwarding to both of my sisters who work in elementary schools.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin




----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> For all the medical professionals can ya'll help a sista out.
> 
> Disclaimer - I understand that transmittal rate from surfaces isn't the primary way of getting covid but I'm a hypochondriac and wiping stuff down makes me feel like I'm staying on top of things.
> 
> I keep on my desk, in my car and on the table at my front door a packet of cottonelle wet wipes (carryover pre-covid) and packet of 75% alcohol wipes because running to a sink every 5 minutes ain't go happen.  I know that the alcohol disinfects.  Do the cottonelle wipes do anything to really clean the hands for at least eating in a sanitary way, even if they are useless against covid? I figured if they can be used to clean vag and booties they should be able to clean a hand, right?



I am no medical pro
but while wet wipes
like Cottonelle
will actually remove
surface dirt, and are
better than nothing
at all, I would not
use them in lieu
of soap and water
before eating unless
you are nowhere
near soap and water.

That said, I am
not a fan of
sanitizer gels.
I would rather
use Purell wipes
than rub some
gel over poo
massaging it
nicely into my
hands and then
call them clean.
Seems to me
some gels make
hands stickier and
thus magnetic to
more dirt. 

I understand the
gels neutralize
germs but who
wants dead germs
sitting on their hands?

I would rather
wash them off
with soap and water,
or wipe them off
with any wet wipes
in the absence of
the former.

Also, my thinking is
rather than keep
using sanitizer or
going nuts with
disinfectant because
of Covid, I just assume
everything is covered
in poop and therefore,
so are my hands
as they have
touched everything.
This keeps me from
touching my face
and makes me
not mind the walk
to wash them when
I need to eat or
prepare food.

If I touch something
sticky or my hands
get grimy while I
am working and
cannot afford to
go wash my hands,
because I am on
a tight deadline,
I use a Purell wipe
(or any wet wipe
for that matter)
because the idea
is to REMOVE the
grime, not massage
it to sleep with gel.

My 2 cents.


----------



## winterinatl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is really sad!





sunshinebeautiful said:


> This a dang-on shame these air purifiers are not provided for teachers. However, I appreciate her sharing this thread. Forwarding to both of my sisters who work in elementary schools.


Our unions demanded this as a condition to come back in the building.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

PatDM'T said:


> If I touch something
> sticky or my hands
> get grimy while I
> am working and
> cannot afford to
> go wash my hands,
> because I am on
> a tight deadline,
> I use a Purell wipe
> (or any wet wipe
> for that matter)
> *because the idea
> is to REMOVE the
> grime, not massage
> it to sleep with gel.*
> 
> My 2 cents.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> For all the medical professionals can ya'll help a sista out.
> 
> Disclaimer - I understand that transmittal rate from surfaces isn't the primary way of getting covid but I'm a hypochondriac and wiping stuff down makes me feel like I'm staying on top of things.
> 
> I keep on my desk, in my car and on the table at my front door a packet of cottonelle wet wipes (carryover pre-covid) and packet of 75% alcohol wipes because running to a sink every 5 minutes ain't go happen.  I know that the alcohol disinfects.  Do the cottonelle wipes do anything to really clean the hands for at least eating in a sanitary way, even if they are useless against covid? I figured if they can be used to clean vag and booties they should be able to clean a hand, right?


Something like this?



			https://images.costco-static.com/ImageDelivery/imageService?profileId=12026540&itemId=1205611-847&recipeName=470
		


Nope useless against COVID you are trying to kill the virus.  There is no chemicals in the wipes. You may get some relief if you are wiping the virus away (if it’s on the surface). Not no guarantee


----------



## lavaflow99

PatDM'T said:


> I am no medical pro
> but while wet wipes
> like Cottonelle
> will actually remove
> surface dirt, and are
> better than nothing
> at all, I would not
> use them in lieu
> of soap and water
> before eating unless
> you are nowhere
> near soap and water.
> 
> That said, I am
> not a fan of
> sanitizer gels.
> I would rather
> use Purell wipes
> than rub some
> gel over poo
> massaging it
> nicely into my
> hands and then
> call them clean.
> Seems to me
> some gels make
> hands stickier and
> thus magnetic to
> more dirt.
> 
> I understand the
> gels neutralize
> germs but who
> wants dead germs
> sitting on their hands?
> 
> I would rather
> wash them off
> with soap and water,
> or wipe them off
> with any wet wipes
> in the absence of
> the former.
> 
> Also, my thinking is
> rather than keep
> using sanitizer or
> going nuts with
> disinfectant because
> of Covid, I just assume
> everything is covered
> in poop and therefore,
> so are my hands
> as they have
> touched everything.
> This keeps me from
> touching my face
> and makes me
> not mind the walk
> to wash them when
> I need to eat or
> prepare food.
> 
> If I touch something
> sticky or my hands
> get grimy while I
> am working and
> cannot afford to
> go wash my hands,
> because I am on
> a tight deadline,
> I use a Purell wipe
> (or any wet wipe
> for that matter)
> because the idea
> is to REMOVE the
> grime, not massage
> it to sleep with gel.
> 
> My 2 cents.


All of this. Well said!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

winterinatl said:


> Our unions demanded this as a condition to come back in the building.



That's great. The unions here in Florida are really limited in power, unfortunately.


----------



## Melaninme

Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine linked to rare cases of eye inflammation - study
					

Twenty-one people developed anterior uveitis and two developed Multiple Evanescent White Dot Syndrome (MEWDS).




					www.jpost.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Whew, yall know I'm in the covid epicenter, right? I know of no less than 4 different people in the last 3 days who have posted about relatives that died of COVID. All Black folks.

There's another person who suddenly lost a seemingly healthy 40 year old sister. She posted about her sister's hospital admittance, asking folks to pray for her recovery, and then the next day about her death but also posted asking people not to ask "what happened" to respect the family's wishes. I'm thinking it's COVID too, but chile, that's just a guess.

My coworker stayed out today because of either suspected COVID symptoms or coming in contact with someone with COVID. The only reason I know is that my supervisor posted to our group chat, linking him to a COVID testing site. I think I was accidentally looped in that message.  I sent my well-wishes that his test comes back negative.


----------



## winterinatl

sunshinebeautiful said:


> That's great. The unions here in Florida are really limited in power, unfortunately.


I know. I’m sorry. It’s one of the reasons I left the south.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## lavaflow99

Lowe’s in Missouri (not sure if it’s a corporate policy) chose violence today.   
And I. Am. Here. For. It.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I knew the Superintendent would eat his words. He did a presser last night saying he wrote DeSatan a letter asking for flexibility to allow the School Districts to decide on masks. He says 7+ kids he know of are hospitalized in our city. 
4 of them are infants.
2 are less than 8.

He wants to mandate masks for pre-school-8th grade. Make it mask option for 9-12 grades.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

lavaflow99 said:


> Lowe’s in Missouri (not sure if it’s a corporate policy) chose violence today.
> And I. Am. Here. For. It.


I don't know if that's exactly legal but I'm here for it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


>


Baton Rouge main hospital is officially out of beds.  This is what happens when you don't believe in the "hoax" but the "hoax" believes in you. 
baton-rouges-largest-hospital-reportedly-out-of-beds


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> Baton Rouge main hospital is officially out of beds.  This is what happens when you don't believe in the "hoax" but the "hoax" believes in you.
> baton-rouges-largest-hospital-reportedly-out-of-beds



I can't imagine going to the hospital and they tell me there's no beds. I'd be dumbfounded.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Still don't understand folks wanting to be in crowds this large.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

So I found out today that the coworker who was out - his wife tested positive for covid. Luckily, they were both vaccinated. He says she has symptoms that are like a "bad cold." He tested negative, which is a relief. They have children, the youngest of which is too young to get vaccinated, so I suspect they'll be quarantining at home for awhile.


----------



## BrownBetty

My job is testing vaccinated folks weekly and non vaccinated 2x/week.  Everyone has to be masked regardless of status.  We are going back in the office soon.  I'm sure it will be awful.


----------



## lavaflow99

oneastrocurlie said:


> I can't imagine going to the hospital and they tell me there's no beds. I'd be dumbfounded.


Terrifying.  So a disease like a heart attack or stroke that when treated quickly, it has great survival rates.  But with no beds and no place to put said heart attack or stroke patient will delay care and looking for a hospital to transfer the patient will make the odds worse.  Leading to worsening outcomes and possibly death.

This is not the time to have any illness.  

Is Mars or the moon accepting expats?  I don't like it here.


----------



## awhyley

BrownBetty said:


> My job is testing vaccinated folks weekly and non vaccinated 2x/week.  Everyone has to be masked regardless of status.  We are going back in the office soon.  I'm sure it will be awful.



You guys are shoving the q-tip up the nose twice a week? (non vax)  Dang.  Nah, incentive to be vaccinated, that's all.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## BrownBetty

awhyley said:


> You guys are shoving the q-tip up the nose twice a week? (non vax)  Dang.  Nah, incentive to be vaccinated, that's all.


They are.  1x isn't that bad.  I can deal.  I just don't want to be in the office navigate the variants.


----------



## vevster

BrownBetty said:


> They are.  1x isn't that bad.  I can deal.  I just don't want to be in the office navigate the variants.


Yes, when I tested last week I put the swan up my nose.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> I can't imagine going to the hospital and they tell me there's no beds. I'd be dumbfounded.


This is one reason I can't live in too rural an area. In rural areas of the Midwest, the doctors are sending critical patients to a whole different state. Pretty sure thats going on here in FL's capital and we are not rural. Just surrounded by it. For example our hospital receives patients from Valdosta or Albany, Georgia, and for us, if we get overflow, we send them to Jacksonville or Gainesville (University of Florida Med School). I will call my contact (RN, critical care) at the major hospital here and see what's going on.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Irony is--voting for tRU.mp, and being a die hard about it cause ya [email protected]@ck hubby told you too (even though you're a POC)...then sitting in my office crying cause you have to use the little leave you have left bc you had to quarantine while you waited on your PCR to come back---cause the grandson you had to pick up was exposed to COVID in school, and ya daughter in law tested positive but refused to test your grandson.

Now you mad cause I been sending emails to ya'll since November when the previous administration said they were going to end the Federal leave time 12/31/20--that you could use to quarantine or recover from COVID. Now you sitting up here with the po-mouth and with tears cause we agree its dirty what they did, but then you adamantly voted for those guys. And you claim you didn't know about the emails I sent. But when the black woman and very young widow and mother of 4 who sits behind you was out for over a month quarantining for her own exposed child--and then later because of her own COVID sickness...where was your concern for her? Then HR told her to get in line cause they told her hundreds of our employees are mad. BUT--most of them are maskless, callous tr.um.p supporters whining about it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

where is the gif of bugs bunny cutting Florida away? Lol. @naturalgyrl5199 we will send a plane for y’all lol


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Even though I'm not at the bedside right now I keep in touch with my colleagues.  Covid has been hitting pregnant women hard and there has been a surge in premature births. 
In our state we just lost a mom to covid.  Her baby was 30 weeks and they were able to save the baby.
There is another lady whose baby was term and doing fine but now she ( the mom,)  is on ECMO.
And my friend in Miami just got a preemie 26 weeker in her unit but mom died.
So far the babies aren't getting sick but that doesn't mean they can't.  My son had covid and it was the most devastating thing I've watched a baby go through.
Please be careful if you're expecting.  It's really sad how these women are dying and the poor babies will never know mama.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Jmartjrmd said:


> Even though I'm not at the bedside right now I keep in touch with my colleagues.  Covid has been hitting pregnant women hard and there has been a surge in premature births.
> In our state we just lost a mom to covid.  Her baby was 30 weeks and they were able to save the baby.
> There is another lady whose baby was term and doing fine but now she ( the mom,)  is on ECMO.
> And my friend in Miami just got a preemie 26 weeker in her unit but mom died.
> So far the babies aren't getting sick but that doesn't mean they can't.  My son had covid and it was the most devastating thing I've watched a baby go through.
> Please be careful if you're expecting.  It's really sad how these women are dying and the poor babies will never know mama.


This is the worst time in the last hundred years to get pregnant. I don't understand why anybody with access to birth control/not under duress would risk it.  That said, when the world gets back to normal I think the domestic violence/sexual assault data during the pandemic will be truly shocking.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Irony is--voting for tRU.mp, and being a die hard about it cause *ya [email protected]@ck hubby told you too (even though you're a POC*)...then sitting in my office crying cause you have to use the little leave you have left bc you had to quarantine while you waited on your PCR to come back---cause the grandson you had to pick up was exposed to COVID in school, and ya daughter in law tested positive but refused to test your grandson.
> 
> Now you mad cause I been sending emails to ya'll since November when the previous administration said they were going to end the Federal leave time 12/31/20--that you could use to quarantine or recover from COVID. Now you sitting up here with the po-mouth and with tears cause we agree its dirty what they did, but then you adamantly voted for those guys. And you claim you didn't know about the emails I sent. But when the black woman and very young widow and mother of 4 who sits behind you was out for over a month quarantining for her own exposed child--and then later because of her own COVID sickness...where was your concern for her? Then HR told her to get in line cause they told her hundreds of our employees are mad. BUT--most of them are maskless, callous tr.um.p supporters whining about it.


Hispanic?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> where is the gif of bugs bunny cutting Florida away? Lol. @naturalgyrl5199 we will send a plane for y’all lol


At this rate, ain't go be nobody left in Florida to float away on it.

I bet the majority of them new Florida covid cases ain't vaccinated.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Wild.


Yikes


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

The link will show you the percentage of inpatient and ICU beds available at hospitals near you. It's eyeopening.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>



So he just went toe to toe with Covid, trying to ride it out weaponless, and lost.   


Someone said


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



This man is the definition of "[email protected]#$ around and find out"


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



They gonna be the next to f%$^ around and find out 

One of my cousins lives in Birmingham and she's actually getting married next weekend. I declined and sent over a wedding gift because I had no idea what these covid rates would be looking like in mid-August. 

But then again I would have been traveling from FL  and we're pretty much 'worse' right now but still...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Side bar: The ways people and organizations have created to visually present data has been kind of cool (even though the figures often suck).


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> Even though I'm not at the bedside right now I keep in touch with my colleagues.  Covid has been hitting pregnant women hard and there has been a surge in premature births.
> In our state we just lost a mom to covid.  Her baby was 30 weeks and they were able to save the baby.
> There is another lady whose baby was term and doing fine but now she ( the mom,)  is on ECMO.
> And my friend in Miami just got a preemie 26 weeker in her unit but mom died.
> So far the babies aren't getting sick but that doesn't mean they can't.  My son had covid and it was the most devastating thing I've watched a baby go through.
> Please be careful if you're expecting.  It's really sad how these women are dying and the poor babies will never know mama.


With all that I've been sharing....I purposefully held back the news I got about the 11 month old and the 9 month old that passed away that I'm aware of. The 9-month old passed the day before yesterday. My uncle had been begging the dad to get vaccinated. I haven't seen an uptick in premature births yet...but I probably am not hearing about it because the moms are likely not d/c if they have been sick. Time will tell.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hispanic?


YEP.
She is from Puerto Rico by way of NY.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> At this rate, ain't go be nobody left in Florida to float away on it.
> 
> I bet the majority of them new Florida covid cases ain't vaccinated.


Yes. We are reporting 9 of 10 in FL. To be accurate its over 90% unvaccinated. And college kids have yet to return. I live in a city with 2 MAJOR colleges and 1 large community college and 1 smaller college and a very busy Vocational School.


----------



## shasha8685

sunshinebeautiful said:


> They gonna be the next to f%$^ around and find out
> 
> One of my cousins lives in Birmingham and she's actually getting married next weekend. I declined and sent over a wedding gift because I had no idea what these covid rates would be looking like in mid-August.
> 
> But then again I would have been traveling from FL  and we're pretty much 'worse' right now but still...


I currently live in Alabama and it is insane. I feel like I have to step out of the house with a hazmat suit on because few people are vaccinated and they are walking around here like everything is normal. I swear I don't get it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


We took the oldest to her "drop in" orientation yesterday. She attends a very diverse school, and its one of the most requested and favorites in town. I was heartened that everyone walking around save maybe 2 families: one big one with lots of small kids and one dad and daughter were wearing masks--even though right now its masks "strongly recommended." It lets you know where parents stand. 

The minute I walked in It took everything in me not to shout out in thanksgiving like I was in church ya'll.
Teacher is a sister. Bout the same age as DH and I. 16 years experience. 5 years at the school. She shared (when we were alone) she was pro-mask.

She says that she was one of the teachers teaching in-person last year when masks WERE mandatory in schools. She said about 95% of the kids did VERY WELL keeping the masks on, and that though they were optional, she would work with the kids to encourage those wearing masks to keep them on. She says other than the same few kids, the others did extremely well. We all hit it off very well. I was encouraged to know that she wouldn't be flippant about it. Its clear she loves teaching and she told me she loved that school. Several families of different ethnic backgrounds dropped in to say hi and they missed her. So she is well liked. Checked off many boxes and relieved a little worry for me. She has a class wish list and a short supply list so I will make sure I set her up with a gift bag FULL of goodies.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


You know that Governor of theirs Kay Ivey is prolly super HOT with this lady.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

shasha8685 said:


> I currently live in Alabama and it is insane. I feel like I have to step out of the house with a hazmat suit on because few people are vaccinated and they are walking around here like everything is normal. I swear I don't get it.



I feel you. They like that here in North Florida too. 

I ducked off in Walmart the other day and was highly disturbed. I even saw a heavily pregnant woman in the store unmasked.  When I was ringing out my handful of things at the register, the lady at the register behind me - Black woman with 3 kids, ALL of them unmasked - starting coughing and I swiped my card so fast to get out of there.

I even saw a couple of first responders in uniform inside unmasked. It's like living in an alternate reality.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> This man is the definition of "[email protected]#$ around and find out"


And an example of how the herd thins itself out.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

They are going to war around here about masks in schools. This has got to be some of the craziest mess I’ve ever seen.

BTW, I was talking to a friend of mine who works with  the pediatric population. She said that obese pediatric patients have increased risks of developing  more serious effects of  COVID, just as adults do. However, she said that the lockdowns have increased rates of childhood obesity, especially with black kids.

It’s just sad.

———

On another note, just got word that the older nurse who trained  me years ago has  her husband in the ICU with COVID. We’ve become friends over the years. She called me today and she said she’s so afraid of losing him. I didn’t delve into how bad off he was but I know that’s he is pretty overweight with heart disease


----------



## pear

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Folks can keep listening to these anti-mask/anti-vax politicians and pastors if they want to. Them jokers gonna have you on your deathbed!!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Didn't quite work out how he thought.   Oh well.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> … I bet the majority of them new Florida covid cases ain't vaccinated.


My niece is fully vaccinated, mostly only goes to work, the gym and the grocery store while still wearing a mask… and she was among the new Florida cases this week. The whole darn state is a cesspool of Covid contamination… no escaping it anywhere. She had 8 out of 11 of the main symptoms listed on the CDC website. Luckily she’s starting to feel better now.


----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


>


What is wrong with Texas? Why this constant need to one-up Florida in the stupidity competition? Parents need to step up and file lawsuits left and right against this insanity.


----------



## Everything Zen

oneastrocurlie said:


> I can't imagine going to the hospital and they tell me there's no beds. I'd be dumbfounded.


I’ve seen it- cancer patients receiving chemo in the hallways and in exam rooms. Patients being treated in administrative offices. Anything to avoid the hospital going on bypass and being fined daily for not being able to take more patients. It’s a nightmare.

We better pray there is no mass casualty event during this period of time:









						At least three Chicago-area hospitals have told ambulances to go elsewhere so often the state launched an investigation, Tribune reporting reveals
					

If ambulances are directed away from the nearest hospital, 'each diversion adds precious minutes,' a nonprofit medical group once warned. But going on bypass isn't uncommon at Chicago-area hospitals.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Melaninme

Victor Davis Hanson: COVID vaccinations – Team Biden should look in the mirror before pointing fingers
					

It was always going to be a Herculean task to inoculate, with an untried vaccine, a multi-ethnic nation of 330 million people across a vast continent — in an era when the media routinely warps the daily news.




					www.google.com


----------



## Everything Zen

sunshinebeautiful said:


> They gonna be the next to f%$^ around and find out
> 
> One of my cousins lives in Birmingham and she's actually getting married next weekend. I declined and sent over a wedding gift because I had no idea what these covid rates would be looking like in mid-August.
> 
> But then again I would have been traveling from FL  and we're pretty much 'worse' right now but still...


AGAIN I really just want to cut my little cousin a big check and not go to his wedding in October


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Well he made a wise decision not going to the hospital. I have to commend him on that decision.   No resources wasted.


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yes. We are reporting 9 of 10 in FL. To be accurate its over 90% unvaccinated. *And college kids have yet to return. *I live in a city with 2 MAJOR colleges and 1 large community college and 1 smaller college and a very busy Vocational School.



This right here is my fear.  My little cousin is headed to FL for her freshman year and recently had a discussion with her new roommates.  Apparently, none of them have had the vaccine as yet, and it seems that they don't intend on taking it.  I'm worried for her in that environment seeing that they're in such close quarters.


----------



## Everything Zen

awhyley said:


> This right here is my fear.  My little cousin is headed to FL for her freshman year and recently had a discussion with her new roommates.  Apparently, none of them have had the vaccine as yet, and it seems that they don't intend on taking it.  I'm worried for her in that environment seeing that they're in such close quarters.


Yeah that’s a hot mess. I wonder how the schools are going to handle that. Can she request new vaccinated roomies bc that would be a hard no for me. SMH


----------



## awhyley

She's (couz) has been dying to go to college, but not to this extent.  My aunt is going to see whether this can be done.  This is her only child.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin




----------



## HappyAtLast

Crackers Phinn said:


> At this rate, ain't go be nobody left in Florida to float away on it.
> 
> I bet the majority of them new Florida covid cases ain't vaccinated.


Yep. In my hospital 83% of our Covid inpatients are unvaccinated.


----------



## Melaninme

TV: 14 Israelis who got 3rd shot later infected with COVID-19
					

Limited data not enough to draw conclusions on booster's effectiveness; ministers said to fight over potential lockdown, restriction exemption for shuls




					www.google.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> TV: 14 Israelis who got 3rd shot later infected with COVID-19
> 
> 
> Limited data not enough to draw conclusions on booster's effectiveness; ministers said to fight over potential lockdown, restriction exemption for shuls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


It doesn’t matter if people get 50 vaccinations if they are in close contact with a carrier of an airborne virus.  

It seems like there is some strange belief that the vaccine provides a force field outside the body that prevents people from breathing in the virus and I wish these stories weren’t reported like that’s what vaccine does.


----------



## Melaninme

In England, hundreds of vaccinated people hospitalised with Delta
					

Public health experts warn ‘vaccines do not eliminate all risk’ amid early signs jabs may not stop Delta transmission.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## BrownBetty

Crackers Phinn said:


> It doesn’t matter if people get 50 vaccinations if they are in close contact with a carrier of an airborne virus.
> 
> It seems like there is some strange belief that the vaccine provides a force field outside the body that prevents people from breathing in the virus and I wish these stories weren’t reported like that’s what vaccine does.


and we know there is at least a 5% expected break through rate.  The nonvaccinated folks love to site stories like this as if it is a failure of the vaccine. smh

I'm tired.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

> Spoiler: Antivaxxer/Covid denying wench licking surfaces at the grocery store to build other peoples immune systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Germs fortify your immune system': Antivaxxer mom who claims autism is curable horrifies social media by filming herself LICKING supermarket fridge door handle after playing down dangers of COVID​
> *Jodie Meschuk has gone viral after she filmed herself licking items at a supermarket in an effort to prove that COVID-19 'isn't a big deal'*
> *She licked several items in the grocery store including her shopping cart, produce bags and the door handle of a beer fridge *
> *Meschuk told her more than 17,000 Instagram followers: 'Germs fortify your immune system.' The post has since disappeared  *
> *She also claims that she has a cure for autism *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie Meschuk has gone viral after she filmed herself licking items at a supermarket in an effort to prove that COVID-19 'isn't a big deal'
> 
> A self-proclaimed antivaxxer has gone viral after she filmed herself licking items at a supermarket in an effort to prove that COVID-19 'isn't a big deal'.
> 
> Jodie Meschuk, who claims she cured autism, posted a since-deleted video to Instagram where she attempted to educate her followers about the spread of disease.
> 
> Meschuk was filmed licking several items in the grocery store including her shopping cart, produce bags and the door handle of a beer fridge.
> 
> 'Germs fortify your immune system. Exposure to germs builds defenses against asthma and allergies. Microbes help digestion,' Meschuk captioned the footage.
> 
> She also told her followers to 'be free,' likely suggesting that coronavirus mandates restrict freedoms and to have 'love over fear, not law'.
> Meschuk is believed to live in Colorado, although it is unclear where clip was filmed.
> 
> The licking video has been removed from Meschuk's Instagram page. It is unclear if she took it down, or if Instagram removed the video themselves. DailyMail.com reached out to her for comment.
> 
> Meschuk was filmed licking several items in the grocery store including her shopping cart, produce bags and the door handle of a beer fridge. She told her followers to 'be free,' likely suggesting that coronavirus mandates restrict freedoms and to have 'love over fear, not law'
> 
> 
> According to her social media accounts, Meschuk lives a 'holistic lifestyle' and provides information about quantum medicine to her more than 17,000 followers.
> 
> Her posts address hot-button issues such as the coronavirus, vaccines, racism in America and religion.
> 
> She also wrote a book titled Autism Reimagined where she allegedly explains how to 'reverse the diagnosis'.
> 
> Meschuk is not the first person to make headlines for licking items in a grocery store.
> 
> According to her social media accounts, Meschuk lives a 'holistic lifestyle' and provides information about quantum medicine to her more than 17,000 followers. Her posts address hot-button issues such as the coronavirus, vaccines, racism in America and religion
> 
> There were several licking instances in 2020 at the height of the first wave of COVID:
> 
> A California woman was arrested after she allegedly licked a cart full of groceries valued at $1,800.
> A Missouri man was filmed licking bottles on a grocery store shelf in a video shared to social media.
> A South Carolina woman was arrested for allegedly licking her hands and touching food items and surfaces at a grocery store and sandwich shop.
> A supermarket in Pennsylvania was forced to throw away $35,000 worth of food after a woman deliberately coughed over it in a twisted coronavirus prank.
> A man was arrested after he allegedly licked cereal boxes at an Australian supermarket during the height of the coronavirus pandemic.
> The first licking incident to go viral occurred in 2019, pre-virus, when a Texas woman was filmed licking a tub of Blue Bell ice cream in a local Walmart and placing it back on the shelf.
> 
> The wild act inspired a challenge where teens dash into stores and run their tongues on cartons of ice cream.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Ain’t no way she’s living a ‘holistic lifestyle’ if she’s licking all this stuff and just happened to pick the beer section. Not the refrigerated vegan stuff but the beer section. Not that it matters. She ought to be keeping her tongue in her mouth in the first place.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


>



More of this please. All hospitals, all counties, all states.

Ohio just released their breakthrough stats they've been collecting since January.






						COVID-19 Vaccine Breakthrough Dashboard
					

The COVID-19 Vaccine Breakthrough Dashboard displays the weekly data reported to the Ohio Department of Health (ODH) regarding the number of COVID-19 hospitalizations and deaths in fully vaccinated individuals.




					coronavirus.ohio.gov
				




Spoiler alert: more unvaccinated are hospitalized and dying vs those vaccinated.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>


 DeSantis probably throwing a toddler tantrum.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Regret signing a whole law sir???


----------



## Everything Zen




----------



## HappyAtLast

oneastrocurlie said:


> Regret signing a whole law sir???


At the very least at least he can admit it was the wrong thing to do instead of doubling down on it. Now for the rest of these "governors"...


----------



## HappyAtLast

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve seen it- cancer patients receiving chemo in the hallways and in exam rooms. Patients being treated in administrative offices. Anything to avoid the hospital going on bypass and being fined daily for not being able to take more patients. It’s a nightmare.
> 
> We better pray there is no mass casualty event during this period of time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least three Chicago-area hospitals have told ambulances to go elsewhere so often the state launched an investigation, Tribune reporting reveals
> 
> 
> If ambulances are directed away from the nearest hospital, 'each diversion adds precious minutes,' a nonprofit medical group once warned. But going on bypass isn't uncommon at Chicago-area hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com


We're not out of beds yet, but because of this surge, my hospital is relocating inpatient rehab patients and our peds hospital patients so they can shuffle even more patient to make room for our growing Covid census.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ My team may have flown out for an extremely urgent on site monitoring visit for a potential evidence of therapeutic benefit on a pancreatic study in Cali to be turned away bc of COVID surge. The data needs to be validated before it can be published and submitted to the agency and this will delay getting a much needed treatment to this population. The average survival time of this population is only 12 weeks so time is everything. This  affects everyone.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve seen it- cancer patients receiving chemo in the hallways and in exam rooms. Patients being treated in administrative offices. Anything to avoid the hospital going on bypass and being fined daily for not being able to take more patients. It’s a nightmare.
> 
> We better pray there is no mass casualty event during this period of time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least three Chicago-area hospitals have told ambulances to go elsewhere so often the state launched an investigation, Tribune reporting reveals
> 
> 
> If ambulances are directed away from the nearest hospital, 'each diversion adds precious minutes,' a nonprofit medical group once warned. But going on bypass isn't uncommon at Chicago-area hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com



For Mt. Sinai to go on bypass in August, it has to be some serious ish. I couldn't even imagine having to deal with COVID and a hot Chicago summer weekend while working there. 



Crackers Phinn said:


>


Someone needed to go through with a mini bottle of Lysol or Microban to spray right in her filthy mouth.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Ain’t no way she’s living a ‘holistic lifestyle’ if she’s licking all this stuff and just happened to pick the beer section. Not the refrigerated vegan stuff but the beer section. Not that it matters. She ought to be keeping her tongue in her mouth in the first place.


I read this and then read it again in Nene Leakes voice, "not a beer refrigerator.  girl put your shoes on"


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Now that Cyn G. is recreating herself as the bootleg version of 2016 Kendall St. Charles I watch her videos from time to time to giggle.  Cyn couldn't give up all the hoteptressy and is on some covid is a hoax, antivax and likely anti-mask but knows Youtube will snatch her videos so she doesn't do talk on it.  Well, of course she went on an out of state vacation 2 weeks ago in a pandemic and now can't stop coughing on screen, like to the point she has to go to a dark screen to take coughing breaks in multiple videos.  She just keeps saying that her throat doesn't like all the talking she's doing so she's popping throat lozenges during her videos.  I feel like I'm watching the tracks right before the wreck happens.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Yet again why the number of times people get vaccinated don't matter when you have to send your kids to their petrie dish of a school where they suck up all the virus through capri sun straws, then bring it back home and breathe it on their entire family who will then take it to work with them.  This is how entire offices caught colds every year before we even thought about a pandemic but now the anti maskers can't remember none of that. 

G-d I'm glad my step kids are grown and out the house.  I stayed catching colds from them all while my immune system was laughing at that prescription grade vitamin D.



Spoiler: Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids; hospitals overwhelmed



Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids; hospitals overwhelmed​Public health experts and state officials are raising alarms about a surge in COVID hospitalizations among children -- now at their steepest and seeing the most significant increase since the onset of the pandemic.


After declining in the early summer, child COVID-19 cases have steadily increased again in recent weeks -- just as many kids head back to the classroom.

In a newly released weekly report, which compiles state-by-state data on COVID-19 cases among children, the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) and the Children's Hospital Association (CHA) found that nearly 94,000 new child COVID-19 cases were reported last week, a continued "substantial" increase.

MORE: COVID-19 live updates: 'This is not your grandfather's COVID,' pediatrician warns

Some of the worst numbers are in Louisiana and Florida but could get worse elsewhere fast as public health officials express concerns with the highly contagious delta variant amid continued vaccine hesitancy.

"This is not your grandfather's COVID," Dr. Mark Kline, the physician in chief of Children's Hospital New Orleans told ABC's "Good Morning America" Monday. Louisiana is facing the nation's highest rate of new COVID-19 cases with the Children's Hospital in New Orleans describing what they're seeing as "an epidemic of very young children."





"We are hospitalizing record numbers of children," Kline continued. "Half of the children in our hospital today are under two years of age. Most of the others are between five and ten years of age -- too young to be vaccinated just yet."

Rest of the story here
Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids; hospitals overwhelmed (msn.com)


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Well at least this pastor was trying to get people vaccinated before these people died. 


Spoiler: 6 members of one Florida church died from COVID-19 in 10 days according to its pastor, who is encouraging people to get vaccinated






6 members of one Florida church died from COVID-19 in 10 days according to its pastor, who is encouraging people to get vaccinated​Kelsey Vlamis
Sat, August 7, 2021, 6:34 PM·2 min read

Six members of a Jacksonville, Florida, church died from COVID-19 over ten days, the pastor said.

He said the one thing they all had in common was that they were unvaccinated.
The church, which held a vaccine event in March, is holding another one in light of their deaths.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
A pastor in Jacksonville, Florida, is encouraging his congregants to get vaccinated as a COVID-19 outbreak has ravaged his church.

Six unvaccinated members died from COVID-19 over the course of ten days, Senior Pastor George Davis of Impact Church told local outlet News4Jax.

"In the last 10 days, we have had six members of our church who passed away from COVID. Four of them were under the age of 35. All of them were healthy, and the only thing they had in common was they were not vaccinated," Davis said.
Another 15 to 20 members of the church have been hospitalized with the virus, while others have tested positive but were not hospitalized, including a few vaccinated members.

The church requires congregants to wear masks during the service, according to News4Jax. Davis said they held a vaccination event in March with 800 people getting the shot. After the latest outbreak, the church is holding another vaccine event and urging everyone to get inoculated.

Florida has become the epicenter of the most recent COVID-19 surge in the US. The state has broken its own record for new daily COVID-19 cases three times in the past week, as hospitalizations also rise. Infections in children are also rising in Florida, as well as in Texas, including among kids who are too young to get the vaccine.

About 49% of Florida residents are fully vaccinated, on par with the national rate of 50%, according to the CDC.
Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, a Republican who has resisted mask mandates and other coronavirus restrictions, sparred with the White House this week after President Joe Biden accused him of not doing enough to control the outbreak.
6 members of one Florida church died from COVID-19 in 10 days according to its pastor, who is encouraging people to get vaccinated (yahoo.com)


----------



## oneastrocurlie

It's like we're back in March 2020 with this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's like we're back in March 2020 with this.


We are.  Too many people act like the whole last year and a half simply didn't happen.  

I know that for the most part the average American doesn't watch any international news unless it's something huge and even then... but I really feel like too few Americans saw what Delta did to India and what happens when hospitals start turning people away.   "It could never happen here" is not something anybody who acknowledges the last year and half could let come out of their mouths.  None of this is supposed to be happening here, yet here we are.

In adorable news, I was side eyeing the new temp's mask and asked her to do the match test.  I handed her the box of matches and her 1990's born self admitted she didn't know how to strike a match and she flinched when I did it.  Then she dead  looked at the match and said "omg, it's on fire".   I don't think I have stopped laughing yet.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yet again why the number of times people get vaccinated don't matter when you have to send your kids to their petrie dish of a school where they suck up all the virus through capri sun straws, then bring it back home and breathe it on their entire family who will then take it to work with them.  This is how entire offices caught colds every year before we even thought about a pandemic but now the anti maskers can't remember none of that.
> 
> G-d I'm glad my step kids are grown and out the house.  I stayed catching colds from them all while my immune system was laughing at that prescription grade vitamin D.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids; hospitals overwhelmed
> 
> 
> 
> Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids; hospitals overwhelmed​Public health experts and state officials are raising alarms about a surge in COVID hospitalizations among children -- now at their steepest and seeing the most significant increase since the onset of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> After declining in the early summer, child COVID-19 cases have steadily increased again in recent weeks -- just as many kids head back to the classroom.
> 
> In a newly released weekly report, which compiles state-by-state data on COVID-19 cases among children, the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) and the Children's Hospital Association (CHA) found that nearly 94,000 new child COVID-19 cases were reported last week, a continued "substantial" increase.
> 
> MORE: COVID-19 live updates: 'This is not your grandfather's COVID,' pediatrician warns
> 
> Some of the worst numbers are in Louisiana and Florida but could get worse elsewhere fast as public health officials express concerns with the highly contagious delta variant amid continued vaccine hesitancy.
> 
> "This is not your grandfather's COVID," Dr. Mark Kline, the physician in chief of Children's Hospital New Orleans told ABC's "Good Morning America" Monday. Louisiana is facing the nation's highest rate of new COVID-19 cases with the Children's Hospital in New Orleans describing what they're seeing as "an epidemic of very young children."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are hospitalizing record numbers of children," Kline continued. "Half of the children in our hospital today are under two years of age. Most of the others are between five and ten years of age -- too young to be vaccinated just yet."
> 
> Rest of the story here
> Alarming 94K surge in COVID-19 cases among kids; hospitals overwhelmed (msn.com)


What confuses me about this is that kids being “safe” from covid was the whole argument for in-person education. Now that it’s obvious that no one is safe, there’s no movement toward virtual learning. I get that didn’t work well but are we just gonna sacrifice the kids that don’t make it? They won’t wear masks so virtual seems to be the only option.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

This was on the MSN home page.  Anybody else see something wrong with this picture? I read so many accounts of folks swearing they do everything right and wear a mask every time they go out and just can't understand how they ended up testing positive for the airborne virus that leaves particles in the nasal passage.  We a year and a half deep in this and your mask game is on rookie.


----------



## PatDM'T

Coming Soon For The Unvaccinated: A $50 Monthly Paycheck Deduction From Your Employer
					

Employers are beginning to tack on a special surcharge of up to $50 a month for unvaccinated workers, according to the health benefits consultancy Mercer.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## shasha8685

Black Ambrosia said:


> What confuses me about this is that kids being “safe” from covid was the whole argument for in-person education. Now that it’s obvious that no one is safe, there’s no movement toward virtual learning. I get that didn’t work well but are we just gonna sacrifice the kids that don’t make it? They won’t wear masks so virtual seems to be the only option.


I always said that school districts were doing a disservice to students trying to make virtual learning exactly like face to face learning. With things going the way that they are, school districts really need to revamp what virtual learning is.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> What confuses me about this is that kids being “safe” from covid was the whole argument for in-person education. Now that it’s obvious that no one is safe, there’s no movement toward virtual learning. I get that didn’t work well *but are we just gonna sacrifice the kids that don’t make it? *They won’t wear masks so virtual seems to be the only option.


From what I can see the current planneration strategyration in the schoolerie seems to be


----------



## Evolving78

shasha8685 said:


> I always said that school districts were doing a disservice to students trying to make virtual learning exactly like face to face learning. With things going the way that they are, school districts really need to revamp what virtual learning is.


This needs repeating!


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> We are.  Too many people act like the whole last year and a half simply didn't happen.
> 
> In adorable news, I was side eyeing the new temp's mask and asked her to do the match test.  I handed her the box of matches and her 1990's born self admitted she didn't know how to strike a match and she flinched when I did it.  Then she dead  looked at the match and said "*omg, it's on fire*". I don't think I have stopped laughing yet.



It's like, "where are these children from?"  Why is she doing a match test?



PatDM'T said:


> Coming Soon For The Unvaccinated: A $50 Monthly Paycheck Deduction From Your Employer
> 
> 
> Employers are beginning to tack on a special surcharge of up to $50 a month for unvaccinated workers, according to the health benefits consultancy Mercer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



I understand potentially increasing health costs, but this is getting out of hand.  It just seems like an attack now.


----------



## winterinatl

Crackers Phinn said:


> From what I can see the current planneration strategyration in the schoolerie seems to be
> View attachment 474749


Honestly, up till recently it’s been F those teachers Get Back to Work. So now admin are preparing to open back up in Fall. We also have a virtual academy for any family who wants to remain online. That way we don’t lose the enrollment funding for the district.
A benefit of returning to school after Labor Day means we get to see what’s happening in the East Coast and the South FIRST before WA makes the same mistakes. I hate that black folk stay being the guinea pigs in all this!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

awhyley said:


> I understand potentially increasing health costs, but this is getting out of hand.  It just seems like an attack now.


It’s weirdly passive aggressive for an employer. If it’s that important then require it but charging them monthly seems off. $50 a month isn’t enough anyway to offset the increased premium for an unvaccinated person.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

awhyley said:


> It's like, "where are these children from?"  Why is she doing a match test?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand potentially increasing health costs, but this is getting out of hand.  It just seems like an attack now.


Her mask looked to me to be made out of the same material as a snuggie so I wanted to make sure it offered me some protection from her.   Turns out even though it was one layer she couldn't blow out the match even close up through it .  So mission accomplished, I'm one degree safer in the day.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

winterinatl said:


> Honestly, up till recently it’s been F those teachers Get Back to Work. So now admin are preparing to open back up in Fall. We also have a virtual academy for any family who wants to remain online. That way we don’t lose the enrollment funding for the district.
> A benefit of returning to school after Labor Day means we get to see what’s happening in the East Coast and the South FIRST before WA makes the same mistakes. I hate that black folk stay being the guinea pigs in all this!!


Oh it's a given that neither parents nor the local governments cared if the underaged plague carriers got teachers sick as long as they got their public babysitting service back.  Like everything else revealed in the pandemic, the short sightedness of what happens if all the teachers get sick or quit shows how remedial critical thinking skills are en mass but I digress. I'm so sorry ya'll and nurses are always on the front lines of the b.s.


----------



## dancinstallion

Florida's Governor Says School Leaders' Salary May Be Withheld If They Require Masks​
As the majority of Florida's K-12 schools prepare to reopen campuses at full capacity this week — many of them on Tuesday — Gov. Ron DeSantis announced that the state Board of Education could withhold pay from school leaders who implement mask mandates for students.

Miami-Dade Public Schools Superintendent Alberto Carvalho responded to DeSantis' threat on Monday afternoon. He said the fourth-largest school district in the nation has established a plan made in consultation with health experts.

"At no point shall I allow my decision to be influenced by a threat to my paycheck; a small price to pay considering the gravity of this issue and the potential impact to the health and well-being of our students and dedicated employees," Carvalho said.

He added: "I want to thank the governor for recognizing that our students should not be penalized.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> Florida's Governor Says School Leaders' Salary May Be Withheld If They Require Masks​
> As the majority of Florida's K-12 schools prepare to reopen campuses at full capacity this week — many of them on Tuesday — Gov. Ron DeSantis announced that the state Board of Education could withhold pay from school leaders who implement mask mandates for students.
> 
> Miami-Dade Public Schools Superintendent Alberto Carvalho responded to DeSantis' threat on Monday afternoon. He said the fourth-largest school district in the nation has established a plan made in consultation with health experts.
> 
> "At no point shall I allow my decision to be influenced by a threat to my paycheck; a small price to pay considering the gravity of this issue and the potential impact to the health and well-being of our students and dedicated employees," Carvalho said.
> 
> He added: "I want to thank the governor for recognizing that our students should not be penalized.


The average employee doesn't know or care how much of their healthcare costs are being subsidized by their employer. A payroll deduction for unvaccinated employees only to offset the employer portion of healthcare expenses is based in science and economics (mainly economics tho ).  Withholding peoples paycheck for protecting themselves is pettiness for the sake of being petty.


----------



## yamilee21

At this point, DeathSatan is just trolling Covid. Come on, Delta Plus variant, it’s getting personal… please show him who is stronger.

I cannot believe he continues to have so much political support, and is being pushed as an option for the next Republican presidential  candidate.


----------



## Melaninme

Herd immunity ‘not a possibility’ with Delta variant
					

Head of Oxford Vaccine Group says vaccination won’t stop spread altogether.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

ll.


Melaninme said:


> Herd immunity ‘not a possibility’ with Delta variant
> 
> 
> Head of Oxford Vaccine Group says vaccination won’t stop spread altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.eu


Who's surprised?
We never have herd immunity with the flu virus vaccine. And thats the same icky strand from 100 years ago that decimated about 1% of the world's population.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> We are.  Too many people act like the whole last year and a half simply didn't happen.
> 
> I know that for the most part the average American doesn't watch any international news unless it's something huge and even then... but I really feel like too few Americans saw what Delta did to India and what happens when hospitals start turning people away.   "It could never happen here" is not something anybody who acknowledges the last year and half could let come out of their mouths.  None of this is supposed to be happening here, yet here we are.
> 
> In adorable news, I was side eyeing the new temp's mask and asked her to do the match test.  I handed her the box of matches and her 1990's born self admitted she didn't know how to strike a match and she flinched when I did it.  Then she dead  looked at the match and said "omg, it's on fire". I don't think I have stopped laughing yet.


I was watching the movie Stigmata on Sunday afternoon and my 3 YO was like--what's that ringing? I showed her the phone (an old rotary) and she was mystified.

ETA: She HAS seen me light matches. I burn candles a lot....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shasha8685 said:


> I always said that school districts were doing a disservice to students trying to make virtual learning exactly like face to face learning. With things going the way that they are, school districts really need to *revamp what virtual learning is.*


They do.
My daughter's entire 1st grade was virtual learning. She performed well. Straight As.

But VIRTUAL LEARNING SUCKS! 
Mentally, the energy it took to be a teacher and hold down a full time job bout had me and husband in the crazy house. It was definitely too much.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> I understand potentially increasing health costs, but this is getting out of hand.  *It just seems like an attack now.*


This type of penalization is rife when it comes to health care and economics. Ask a person with more than one health issue what their life insurance premium is compared to someone of the exact same age with none. Obesity (on paper), Hip to waist ratio, then add more money for each health issue. They literally start from weight, then add behaviors (smoking, vaping), then add more money per issue.



Crackers Phinn said:


> The average employee doesn't know or care how much of their healthcare costs are being subsidized by their employer. *A payroll deduction for unvaccinated employees only to offset the employer portion of healthcare expenses is based in science and economics (mainly economics tho )*.  Withholding peoples paycheck for protecting themselves is pettiness for the sake of being petty.


Employee health insurance is a gold mine for Gov/City/County employees. I do the budgets. so I may be paying someone 50K. But for my budget, their actual salary that I set aside is 105K. (real person). Their out of pocket looks like less then $300/month for a family plan (Thats the one good thing in Florida). Since both me and hubby are gov......we pay $60/month for our health insurance and that insurance has literally won awards. That's for a family plan. Our jobs contribute about 20K for it. As we have added children--premium stays the same. Point is, the unhealthier you are, the costs to your employer add up. Hospitalizations, frequent doctor visits, etc. Jobs have a right to mitigate their risk. People's bottom line isn't a bottomless pit....


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Crackers Phinn said:


> We are.  Too many people act like the whole last year and a half simply didn't happen.
> 
> I know that for the most part the average American doesn't watch any international news unless it's something huge and even then... but I really feel like too few Americans saw what Delta did to India and what happens when hospitals start turning people away.   "It could never happen here" is not something anybody who acknowledges the last year and half could let come out of their mouths.  None of this is supposed to be happening here, yet here we are.
> 
> In adorable news, I was side eyeing the new temp's mask and asked her to do the match test.  I handed her the box of matches and her 1990's born self admitted she didn't know how to strike a match and she flinched when I did it.  Then she dead  looked at the match and said "omg, it's on fire".   I don't think I have stopped laughing yet.


Omg I’m crying lolololol


----------



## B_Phlyy

Our newly appointment CEO just mandate all employees and new hires get vaccinated. Cutoff date for first dose is 9/15/21. You can only opt out if you have a signed medical notification or religious exemption. No word of consequences if you don't get vaccinated but I'm sure they'll announce it if the deadline passes and they aren't +99%


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I laughed out loud.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

shasha8685 said:


> I always said that school districts were doing a disservice to students trying to make virtual learning exactly like face to face learning. With things going the way that they are, school districts really need to revamp what virtual learning is.



There's been quite a bit of movement on that front for higher education, at least from what I've seen. In fact, part of the reason why I was hired at my new job has a lot to do with this. It is puzzling that the same realization/let's do something about this issue didn't happen for K-12.


----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


> I laughed out loud.


Omg someone posted a YouTube reply to this of this chick making drinks in a toilet! 

I’m thinking it’s a prank … but I don’t know with these water and soap averse clear folks.

ETA, the video:


----------



## PatDM'T

Could this man
be any more
irksome?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I laughed out loud.


We in trouble either way.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

1st day of school in the state capitol of FL. Her school van driver demanded they all have masks. My little one had some extras so of course they asked me to give a little kid one. All year masks are mandated for the bus and school transport either way.

Last night's School Board Meeting was absolutely pandemonium. Over 1500 people watched but the building wasn't crowded with non-mask wearers. More masked parents were in there to thank the Superintendent. One representative of the crazies noted their absence as some sense of solidarity saying they would make the Superintendent pay. Superintendent cried bc he is getting so many threats from people in the grocery store and via email. Says it used to be nice to live here. Town too divided. Superintendent is biracial, but white passing. Very pro-student. Tried to explain that he was FOR the "mask optional" until child hospitalizations skyrocketed and made that decision. His rationale is sound but these parents DGAF. I told MANY that this county was blue voting but red under skin. The 1 white lady on the board wanted the "optional" despite being Dems (I WILL *NOT* forget that) and then the 2 black board members and 1 other white board member wanted the mask mandate extended to ALL of K-12 not just K-8 which he did go ahead and grant. So the mandate has NO TEETH because parents can opt out with just a form starting next week, when before you had to have an MD note. The white board member said "its too hard to get into a doctor bc they are now being bombarded" and though the other board members said "tough tit" the Superintendent caved and made it easier for parents to opt out. So this week there is a mandate and teachers and bus drivers will be enforcing it. They "promised" no kids will get bullied for not wearing it ---its not even a thing, its a made up thing according to teachers actually teaching under the mandate last year." My daughter is excited and so far doing good with the mask. We will see. *sigh*


----------



## winterinatl

@naturalgyrl5199 Is the district offering a virtual option?

this is a mess.

Our State Sup mandated masks for everyone when kids are present. They will soon mandate vaccinations. This district began a remote only school that is growing exponentially each day. I’m losing enrollment to that academy.


----------



## Peppermynt

Just heard back from a good friend - she has Covid.  

I texted her end of July and didn't hear back. Texted her again today and she said she's on day 13 of symptoms. She has the Delta variant version. Thankfully she is vaccinated (and had been double masking) but she caught it anyway. So far her 3 kids and hubby are all testing negative. She said Sunday was the first day she felt okay enough to get out of bed. And then was totally exhausted on Monday because of that. Stay alert y'all.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

California will require all teachers and staff to be vaccinated or have weekly testing.

I figured it was coming and I'm glad. My sister works in a school. I'm curious what my HS BFF will do. She's a teacher and has refrained from getting the vaccine because her SO doesn't want either of them to. I cut her from my wedding when she told me that. She can't afford to quit her job since her SO doesn't make enough to take care of their children.

FH's father spent the weekend with his sisters and one of them is quarantining for COVID. FH's immediate family are all vaccinated but FH's mom and sister asked his father to stay away to quarantine. He refused so it was a race to get out of the house before he got back. FH's sister is staying with a friend and FH's mother is staying with FH.

Craziness...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

My old coworkers in the nicu said they are seeing pretty horrible things happening to unvaccinated pregnant moms. Y’all be careful out there.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Anti-vaccine radio host in Florida dies of Covid-19 at age 65​


Spoiler: Farrel told friends ‘I wish I had gotten it’ after previously mocking vaccines and calling Covid-19 a ‘scamdemic’



A right-wing radio host who called vaccines “bogus bull ****” had a change of heart after being hospitalised with Covid-19, friends say.

Dick Farrel, 65, a former Newsmax host and pioneer of the shock jock genre, died on Wednesday in West Palm Beach, Florida, from complications relating to Covid-19_._


Prior to getting sick, Mr Farrel wrote on Facebook that Dr Anthony Fauci was a “power tripping lying freak”, mocked vaccines and referred to the pandemic that has taken more than 600,000 American lives as a “scamdemic”.


His close friend Amy Leigh Hair said that Mr Farrel had written to her from hospital begging her to get vaccinated.

“He texted me and told me to ‘Get it!’ He told me this virus is no joke and he said, ‘I wish I had gotten it!’”

His partner Kit Farley said he “fought like a tiger”, and pleaded with people not to put off “getting attention for this illness”.


“He was known as the other Rush Limbaugh. With a heavy heart, I can only say this was so unexpected. He will be missed,” she wrote on Facebook.



> Radio veteran Dick Farrel has passed. pic.twitter.com/dxxPcKSQHA
> — T.A. Walker (@timallanwalker) August 6, 2021


Another friend, Mick McCabe, told WPTV: “Dick was a pioneer ‘shock talk’ host, certainly here in South Florida, and a loyal friend both personally and to listeners here for decades.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Imagine that. It’s


Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My old coworkers in the nicu said they are seeing pretty horrible things happening to unvaccinated pregnant moms. Y’all be careful out there.


Idk if I mentioned this before but my gynecologist recently told me about a pregnant patient who passed. She didn’t want to be vaccinated. Both she and her unborn baby are gone. He was so frustrated.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My old coworkers in the nicu said they are seeing pretty horrible things happening to unvaccinated pregnant moms. Y’all be careful out there.


Same....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I literally talked to a girl I know who...thinks this, the stats, the death, the vaccine is unhelpful, is just fake, made up and manipulated. 

Ya'll I can't do this no more.


----------



## B_Phlyy

So after a few weeks of low testing turn out and almost no positives, we are seeing 20+ symptomatic patients every day. Our positive rate is about 40%. Yesterday, we had a whole family of 4 test positive. 2 adults and 2 children under 10. Recently returned from a long weekend in...South Dakota. They did a pit stop in Sturgis after heading home from Deadwood. I hate it here.


----------



## prettywhitty

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My old coworkers in the nicu said they are seeing pretty horrible things happening to unvaccinated pregnant moms. Y’all be careful out there.


I work NICU. It’s getting ugly again.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

A friend of mine told me that the monoclonal antibody treatments are showing great promise. the treatment is  man made and not fda approved but people who turn their nose up at the vaccine grasp at it like a lifeline When the time comes.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> A friend of mine told me that the monoclonal antibody treatments are showing great promise. the treatment is  man made and not fda approved but people who turn their nose up at the vaccine grasp at it like a lifeline When the time comes.



I've heard this a couple of times too 

I want to see what the "it's not FDA approved" people say/do when it does get approval, which is coming down the pipeline soon


----------



## oneastrocurlie

B_Phlyy said:


> So after a few weeks of low testing turn out and almost no positives, we are seeing 20+ symptomatic patients every day. Our positive rate is about 40%. Yesterday, we had a whole family of 4 test positive. 2 adults and 2 children under 10. Recently returned from a long weekend in...South Dakota. They did a pit stop in Sturgis after heading home from Deadwood. I hate it here.



Oh boy.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

We went to the grocery store last night around 11PM and there were probably 15 other customers and 4 were unmasked. Whatever new ventilation system Ralph's has installed needs to catch on because no matter where I walked in the store it felt like air was blowing directly down on me.  I think it's so that if anybody talks, cough's or sneezes without a mask then droplets would be pushed immediately down instead of forward. 

People were good at avoiding each other but I swear folks think the 6 foot floor markers are just decoration.  I was at the checkout and sent dh to grab something and the next thing I know the couple behind me (no cart) were like a foot behind me.  They were masked but still.  We ain't in 2019.


----------



## werenumber2

Studies are showing that Moderna is more effective against Delta than Pfizer. Now I’m so mad I picked that one. Where’s my daggone booster


----------



## Crackers Phinn

werenumber2 said:


> Studies are showing that Moderna is more effective against Delta than Pfizer. Now I’m so mad I picked that one. Where’s my daggone booster


Not go lie I wanted the Pfizer shot cuz I figured that if they could invent a pill that resurrects dead penii then they was go come through with the greatest vaccine of all time but it's microchip Moderna for the win!!!   Now the gubment, aliens or both can find me through pinging my cell phone or with a magnet pointed at my arm.


----------



## Peppermynt

I wanted Pfizer too cause I heard the second shot was less traumatic lol. But all they had was Moderna when I went. 

I read that the Moderna is more concentrated per dose or something, which is why the second dose is so much more impactful on folks.


----------



## Kanky

Parent and child tested positive for Covid. Parent sent the child to school anyway.  









						A parent sent their child to school after a positive Covid-19 test. More than 80 students may have been exposed, officials say
					

More than 80 students were potentially exposed to Covid-19 on the first day of class in Reno, Nevada, on Monday after a parent sent their child to Marce Herz Middle School, despite both the parent and child receiving a positive Covid-19 test just two days earlier, Washoe County Health District...




					amp.cnn.com


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> Parent and child tested positive for Covid. Parent sent the child to school anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A parent sent their child to school after a positive Covid-19 test. More than 80 students may have been exposed, officials say
> 
> 
> More than 80 students were potentially exposed to Covid-19 on the first day of class in Reno, Nevada, on Monday after a parent sent their child to Marce Herz Middle School, despite both the parent and child receiving a positive Covid-19 test just two days earlier, Washoe County Health District...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com



That parent needs to be charged, fined or something.  

Thats why I am making my kids double mask at school. Dd wants to wear clear glasses to act as a shield.


----------



## dancinstallion

"Twenty-seven people sailing on Carnival Cruise Line's Carnival Vista ship have tested positive for COVID-19. Of those who tested positive, 26 are crew members and one person is a passenger, according to a news release from the Belize Tourism Board Wednesday.

On the ship, 99.98% of crew members are vaccinated, and 96.5% of passengers are vaccinated, the tourism board said, noting that all of the people who tested positive are vaccinated. Most are asymptomatic, and a few have mild symptoms."


----------



## dancinstallion

Tom Hanks’ son shares anti-vaccine videos, saying there’s more evidence for UFOs than for COVID shot safety​


Spoiler



Chet Hanks Doubles Down on Anti-Vaxx Message: “I Have the Right to Not Get That S—”

The rapper, and son of Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, claimed his immune system didn't need the vaccine.

Chet Hanks has doubled down on his anti-vaccine stance in a new video posted to his Instagram, following a storm of criticism for a clip he posted Tuesday in which he derided mask-wearing, revealed he lied about having the virus and downplayed COVID-19 as “the flu.”

In the new video posted to Instagram on Wednesday, a shirtless Hanks, who goes by the rap name Chet Hanx, begins by referencing the furore from his initial video.

“OK, I’m gonna keep this real simple for you guys. Real simple. OK. Just like you have the right to be mad at me because I said I’m not going to get the vaccine … I have the right to not get that ****,” Hanks said.

Hanks — who is the son of Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, who were hospitalized because of COVID-19 last year and have been firm advocates of people getting vaccinated — continued by suggesting his immune system was robust enough to not have to get vaccinated.

“I wanted to [get the vaccine], but my immune system said, ‘It’s good.’ OK. It doesn’t need to be tampered with. It said, ‘It’s good.'”

  The White Boy Summer rapper concluded the video with a ramble about the FDA and aliens. “OK, let’s be real — 99 percent of yall wouldn’t use a shampoo that’s not FDA approved but you’re willing to get some experimental government injection. OK, there’s more evidence for UFOs being real than that vaccine being healthy for you,” he added without offering evidence or making much sense.


----------



## Evolving78

Kanky said:


> Parent and child tested positive for Covid. Parent sent the child to school anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A parent sent their child to school after a positive Covid-19 test. More than 80 students may have been exposed, officials say
> 
> 
> More than 80 students were potentially exposed to Covid-19 on the first day of class in Reno, Nevada, on Monday after a parent sent their child to Marce Herz Middle School, despite both the parent and child receiving a positive Covid-19 test just two days earlier, Washoe County Health District...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com


That happened in FL. In my children’s school district in IL, we have to certify our children do not have any Covid symptoms and check their temp. The schools also have temp checks at the door. The door won’t open if you have a high temperature.
But parents been doing that mess. Send their kids to school with pink eye, measles, lice, rotavirus, pneumonia, etc.. 
My children have gone through some severe illnesses due to another parent’s negligence. Daycare is a breeding ground for pathogens. 
People are tired of having to take care of their children all day and don’t care about anyone else.


----------



## werenumber2

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not go lie I wanted the Pfizer shot cuz I figured that if they could invent a pill that resurrects dead penii then they was go come through with the greatest vaccine of all time but it's microchip Moderna for the win!!!   Now the gubment, aliens or both can find me through pinging my cell phone or with a magnet pointed at my arm.



Apparently more people have gotten Pfizer than Moderna (surprising to me because most folks I know got Moderna), so now I’m wondering if the difference is just a statistical thing. I’ll still keep rocking my KF94 masks


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not go lie I wanted the Pfizer shot cuz I figured that if they could invent a pill that resurrects dead penii then they was go come through with the greatest vaccine of all time but it's microchip Moderna for the win!!!   Now the gubment, aliens or both can find me through *pinging my cell phone or with a magnet pointed at my arm. *


RIGHT!   
same here. Moderna for the WIN.

I ain't gone lie, I wanted the Pfizer too, but we got Moderna first and when I learned the sister was the one behind Moderna and they started working on it in January 2020...I was like....well its prolly okay. 
Its been 8 months tho and I want my booster. I think I may invest the $30 at the drug store here to test for antibodies so I can see.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

dancinstallion said:


> Tom Hanks’ son shares anti-vaccine videos, saying there’s more evidence for UFOs than for COVID shot safety​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Chet Hanks Doubles Down on Anti-Vaxx Message: “I Have the Right to Not Get That S—”
> 
> The rapper, and son of Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, claimed his immune system didn't need the vaccine.
> 
> Chet Hanks has doubled down on his anti-vaccine stance in a new video posted to his Instagram, following a storm of criticism for a clip he posted Tuesday in which he derided mask-wearing, revealed he lied about having the virus and downplayed COVID-19 as “the flu.”
> 
> In the new video posted to Instagram on Wednesday, a shirtless Hanks, who goes by the rap name Chet Hanx, begins by referencing the furore from his initial video.
> 
> “OK, I’m gonna keep this real simple for you guys. Real simple. OK. Just like you have the right to be mad at me because I said I’m not going to get the vaccine … I have the right to not get that ****,” Hanks said.
> 
> Hanks — who is the son of Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, who were hospitalized because of COVID-19 last year and have been firm advocates of people getting vaccinated — continued by suggesting his immune system was robust enough to not have to get vaccinated.
> 
> “I wanted to [get the vaccine], but my immune system said, ‘It’s good.’ OK. It doesn’t need to be tampered with. It said, ‘It’s good.'”
> 
> The White Boy Summer rapper concluded the video with a ramble about the FDA and aliens. “OK, let’s be real — 99 percent of yall wouldn’t use a shampoo that’s not FDA approved but you’re willing to get some experimental government injection. OK, there’s more evidence for UFOs being real than that vaccine being healthy for you,” he added without offering evidence or making much sense.


Good. He might push people towards the vaccine lol


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> Parent and child tested positive for Covid. Parent sent the child to school anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A parent sent their child to school after a positive Covid-19 test. More than 80 students may have been exposed, officials say
> 
> 
> More than 80 students were potentially exposed to Covid-19 on the first day of class in Reno, Nevada, on Monday after a parent sent their child to Marce Herz Middle School, despite both the parent and child receiving a positive Covid-19 test just two days earlier, Washoe County Health District...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com


If I know the name of the parent and my kid gets legit sick, they'll be hearing from my lawyer and I would press charges out of principal. When it comes to my kids...I always have time.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> "Twenty-seven people sailing on Carnival Cruise Line's Carnival Vista ship have tested positive for COVID-19. Of those who tested positive, 26 are crew members and one person is a passenger, according to a news release from the Belize Tourism Board Wednesday.
> 
> On the ship, 99.98% of crew members are vaccinated, and 96.5% of passengers are vaccinated, the tourism board said, noting that all of the people who tested positive are vaccinated. Most are asymptomatic, and a few have mild symptoms."


Oh I was waiting for the COVID cruises to commence.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> Tom Hanks’ son shares anti-vaccine videos, saying there’s more evidence for UFOs than for COVID shot safety​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Chet Hanks Doubles Down on Anti-Vaxx Message: “I Have the Right to Not Get That S—”
> 
> The rapper, and son of Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, claimed his immune system didn't need the vaccine.
> 
> Chet Hanks has doubled down on his anti-vaccine stance in a new video posted to his Instagram, following a storm of criticism for a clip he posted Tuesday in which he derided mask-wearing, revealed he lied about having the virus and downplayed COVID-19 as “the flu.”
> 
> In the new video posted to Instagram on Wednesday, a shirtless Hanks, who goes by the rap name Chet Hanx, begins by referencing the furore from his initial video.
> 
> “OK, I’m gonna keep this real simple for you guys. Real simple. OK. Just like you have the right to be mad at me because I said I’m not going to get the vaccine … I have the right to not get that ****,” Hanks said.
> 
> Hanks — who is the son of Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson, who were hospitalized because of COVID-19 last year and have been firm advocates of people getting vaccinated — continued by suggesting his immune system was robust enough to not have to get vaccinated.
> 
> “I wanted to [get the vaccine], but my immune system said, ‘It’s good.’ OK. It doesn’t need to be tampered with. It said, ‘It’s good.'”
> 
> The White Boy Summer rapper concluded the video with a ramble about the FDA and aliens. “OK, let’s be real — 99 percent of yall wouldn’t use a shampoo that’s not FDA approved but you’re willing to get some experimental government injection. OK, there’s more evidence for UFOs being real than that vaccine being healthy for you,” he added without offering evidence or making much sense.


Ironically his parents haven't gotten themselves vaccinated. But I think they are going with the theory that since they were both infected, they are equally protected the way a vaccinated person is. And more and more research has been proving them right.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> That happened in FL. In my children’s school district in IL, we have to certify our children do not have any Covid symptoms and check their temp. The schools also have temp checks at the door. The door won’t open if you have a high temperature.
> But parents been doing that mess. Send their kids to school with pink eye, measles, lice, rotavirus, pneumonia, etc..
> My children have gone through some severe illnesses due to another parent’s negligence. Daycare is a breeding ground for pathogens.
> People are tired of having to take care of their children all day and don’t care about anyone else.


Temp checks are really golden for children. When my 3 YO's daycare was doing temp checks those kids never had ONE runny nose because the temp checks caught everything: possible cold, strep, COVID--everything. And they called their parents and sent them right on home. AS THEY SHOULD! And knock on wood my baby's school never had to shut down the way 1/2 of them in town have.


----------



## Evolving78

werenumber2 said:


> Apparently more people have gotten Pfizer than Moderna (surprising to me because most folks I know got Moderna), so now I’m wondering if the difference is just a statistical thing. I’ll still keep rocking my KF94 masks


All of the teens have gotten Pfizer. I got Moderna.


----------



## SoniT

werenumber2 said:


> Apparently more people have gotten Pfizer than Moderna (surprising to me because most folks I know got Moderna), so now I’m wondering if the difference is just a statistical thing. I’ll still keep rocking my KF94 masks


That's interesting. I got the Moderna vaccine because that's what was available at the location.


----------



## BonBon

When it comes to breakthrough cases, are we ignoring long Covid once again? | Hannah Davis | The Guardian Thu 12 Aug 2021 11.21 BST

*On 1 May, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention stopped tracking breakthrough infections that did not lead to hospitalization or death*. *Its rationale was to “maximize the quality of the data collected on cases of greatest clinical and public health importance”, making the continued assumption that non-hospitalized Covid cases are not important but “mild”: without complications, manageable at home, where patients fully recover in two weeks.*

I have dealt with persistent symptoms for 17 months – an illness now called “long Covid” – and not collecting data based on this assumption is an enormous mistake, one that has persisted throughout the pandemic and has severe consequences moving forward.

We know much more about long Covid than we did this time last year – enough for us to know it’s severe. Research has found ongoing endothelial dysfunction, hypometabolism in the brains of long Covid patients, microclots in long Covid blood samples, reduced aerobic capacity and impaired systemic oxygen extraction in non-hospitalized patients without cardiopulmonary disease, disrupted gut microbiota that persists over time, damage to corneal nerves, immunologic dysfunction persisting for at least eight months, numerous findings of dysautonomia (a common post-viral disorder of the autonomic nervous system), and countless other conditions.

The mechanisms for the pathophysiology behind long Covid are complex; one comprehensive paper suggested “consequences from acute Sars-CoV-2 injury to one or multiple organs, persistent reservoirs of Sars-CoV-2 in certain tissues, re-activation of neurotrophic pathogens such as herpesviruses under conditions of Covid-19 immune dysregulation, Sars-CoV-2 interactions with host-microbiome/virome communities, clotting/coagulation issues, dysfunctional brainstem/vagus nerve signaling, ongoing activity of primed immune cells, and autoimmunity due to molecular mimicry between pathogen and host proteins” as a few of the many possibilities. This type of complex research will take years to undertake and uncover, leaving patients suffering without treatment.

*And all of this does not include the eventual “long” long-term findings that may be revealed in the decades to come. Recent studies show cognitive decline even in truly mild recovered patients; some doctors are worried about the possibility of a future wave of dementia or Alzheimer’s patients, a theme echoed at a recent NIH conference on neuropsychiatric effects of Covid.*
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...tinnitus-my-experience-as-a-covid-long-hauler
Long Covid is generally left out of policy conversations, instead getting lumped in with mild cases. The WHO and CDC consider mild patients to be those with Covid symptoms without pneumonia or low oxygen levels, and the NIH similarly defines them as individuals with Covid symptoms without shortness of breath, difficulty breathing, or abnormal chest imaging. By these definitions, patients with cognitive dysfunction, microclots, months-long fevers, tremors, dysautonomia, and those who are no longer able to participate in daily life – including not being able to walk, work, drive, go to school or take care of their kids – are all considered “mild”.

In unvaccinated people, current estimates from the Office of National Statistics in the UK are that 11-18% of patients will get long Covid, measured by having symptoms at 12 weeks. What we don’t know – but need to know to make any meaningful policy decisions around vaccinated people and the pandemic moving forward – is how common breakthrough cases are, how common long Covid is in these breakthrough cases, and how breakthrough long Covid compares with long Covid in unvaccinated infected individuals, in terms of severity, duration and pathophysiology.

*Right now, the available data that we do have is less than ideal. A small study out of Israel showed 19% of breakthrough cases had persisting symptoms at six weeks, on par with the rate of long Covid in unvaccinated infections. Early studies showed that breakthrough infections were rare, but most of them were done before Delta;* new studies from Mayo Clinic and Israel suggest lower vaccine effectiveness with this new variant, meaning more breakthrough infections may happen.


----------



## BonBon

Unfortunately I cant find it in my history but I just read a few recent larger scale studies about vitamin D levels in people with long covid (emerging from initially mild infection). There was next to no difference between those with good Vit D levels and those with deficiency when it came to who went on to develop LC. 

I do believe Vit D and vaccines will reduce the likelihood of severe infection, but once you do get a mild one, this thing takes no prisoners when it comes to long term effects - especially with this Delta. Definitely needs to be taken into account when it comes to relaxing rules. 

In shops I'd say maybe 65-70% arent wearing masks any more and are giving me funny looks for wearing one lol.


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> "Twenty-seven people sailing on Carnival Cruise Line's Carnival Vista ship have tested positive for COVID-19. Of those who tested positive, 26 are crew members and one person is a passenger, according to a news release from the Belize Tourism Board Wednesday.
> 
> On the ship, 99.98% of crew members are vaccinated, and 96.5% of passengers are vaccinated, the tourism board said, noting that all of the people who tested positive are vaccinated. Most are asymptomatic, and a few have mild symptoms."


At this point anyone on a cruise ship should expect to catch something. 


Evolving78 said:


> That happened in FL. In my children’s school district in IL, we have to certify our children do not have any Covid symptoms and check their temp. The schools also have temp checks at the door. The door won’t open if you have a high temperature.
> But parents been doing that mess. Send their kids to school with pink eye, measles, lice, rotavirus, pneumonia, etc..
> My children have gone through some severe illnesses due to another parent’s negligence. Daycare is a breeding ground for pathogens.
> People are tired of having to take care of their children all day and don’t care about anyone else.


They need to mandate paid time off for sick people and their kids and not make people deal with the state unemployment system to get it. People who have to choose between the health and safety of others and their own finances are going to choose themselves every time.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

3 Broward County, Florida, educators died within about 24 hours from Covid-19 complications | CNN
					

The week before classes begin, three educators in Broward County, Florida, have died within about 24 hours of each other from Covid-19 related complications, local education officials said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> Parent and child tested positive for Covid. Parent sent the child to school anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A parent sent their child to school after a positive Covid-19 test. More than 80 students may have been exposed, officials say
> 
> 
> More than 80 students were potentially exposed to Covid-19 on the first day of class in Reno, Nevada, on Monday after a parent sent their child to Marce Herz Middle School, despite both the parent and child receiving a positive Covid-19 test just two days earlier, Washoe County Health District...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com








Even if I'm charitable and assume the most sympathetic case that the person couldn't afford to miss work and did what they felt they had to do they still put a minimum of 80 kids at risk.   Never underestimate the lack of   people give about you or your children especially if their kid is already compromised.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

BonBon said:


> Unfortunately I cant find it in my history but I just read a few recent larger scale studies about vitamin D levels in people with long covid (emerging from initially mild infection). There was next to no difference between those with good Vit D levels and those with deficiency when it came to who went on to develop LC.
> 
> I do believe Vit D and vaccines will reduce the likelihood of severe infection, but once you do get a mild one, this thing takes no prisoners when it comes to long term effects - especially with this Delta. Definitely needs to be taken into account when it comes to relaxing rules.
> 
> In shops I'd say maybe 65-70% arent wearing masks any more and are giving me funny looks for wearing one lol.


I’m no expert but the thing about vitamin D and covid is that you’re supposed to have really high levels. Not dangerously high but easily twice higher or more than what’s considered “acceptable”. If you compare someone with an acceptable level of vitamin d (mid range) and someone with a deficiency neither one will have enough vitamin d so the outcomes would appear the same but it’s misleading because neither one has enough vitamin d to offer them protection.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ironically his parents haven't gotten themselves vaccinated. But I think they are going with the theory that since they were both infected, they are equally protected the way a vaccinated person is. And more and more research has been proving them right.


Can you share links to this research?


----------



## vevster

BonBon said:


> I do believe Vit D and vaccines will reduce the likelihood of severe infection, but once you do get a mild one, this thing takes no prisoners when it comes to long term effects - especially with this Delta. Definitely needs to be taken into account when it comes to relaxing rules.



It is more than D, you need Zinc, Selenium, Magnesium, C, levels to be optimal...... #IJS  No preconditions, metabolic health.

Reducing it to Vitamin D and Vaccines is simplistic.


----------



## Kanky

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> 3 Broward County, Florida, educators died within about 24 hours from Covid-19 complications | CNN
> 
> 
> The week before classes begin, three educators in Broward County, Florida, have died within about 24 hours of each other from Covid-19 related complications, local education officials said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


I read elsewhere that all of these women were black and in their forties.









						3 Broward educators with COVID die within 2 days as school year nears
					

Two Broward County teachers and an educational assistant died within 36 hours this week after contracting COVID-19, according to the teachers’ union.




					www.local10.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Just found out that my unvaccinated 19 year old niece is living in the same house with my mother in law who is 80, has copd, and diabetes. She says she doesn’t have time to get vaccinated but does have time to go out with friends and shop. 

Ok.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

California dad assaults teacher over masks on first day of school, superintendent says
					

It was the first day of school for a Sutter Creek elementary in Northern California this week, but it ended with a parent verbally assaulting a principal and physically assaulting a teacher over fa…




					www.wjtv.com


----------



## SoniT

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> California dad assaults teacher over masks on first day of school, superintendent says
> 
> 
> It was the first day of school for a Sutter Creek elementary in Northern California this week, but it ended with a parent verbally assaulting a principal and physically assaulting a teacher over fa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wjtv.com


People are crazy. I'm so tired.  I pray for our teachers, doctor's, nurses, and all others who are providing service. If I'm tired of these crazy selfish people, I know they are.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can you share links to this research?


Eh---I need to correct that, cause I personally think COVID infected survivors should get vaccinated to prevent reinfection by a different strain. 

I was referring to old research...(Early 2021) and based on my conversations with doctors months ago (April, May). Basically when they did antibody tests weeks or months after COVID infection and vaccination, BOTH had antibodies present at similar levels months later. 

Now, when I went to pull some papers for you, I realize...my comment is moot.....

The research now proves......When you get COVID...its protection against ONE strain. The vaccine however has broad and better protection because they've done the vaccines against several strains.  Even before Delta hit hard here....---For example research from as late as last month, has shown that even those who got vaccinated in the first round has been doing well against the Delta variant. They simply don't get as sick and are less likely to get intubated. The doctors had been noting this as early as March (holding up against newer strains--pre-Delta spread), and the studies have quickly followed. 
This blog on the NIH website actually says those who survived COVID infection SHOULD vaccinate. Its a great breakdown and you should be able to get access to the NIH paper on this. https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2021/...-covid-19-vaccines-differs-from-an-infection/


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Let me add....this immunity discussion has a ways to go.

Immunity is funky. A basic little FB poll I saw showed people had varying levels or presence of antibodies present weeks or months after either infection or vaccine. The issue is, immunity against what? Basically the spike. Not so much specificity to tell  if the immunity is against specific strains. Mind you my job has a list of named and numbered strains they are tracking. They're ONLY tracking about 10 of them right now. Last week I learned of about 4 Strains. 2 of them were new Delta variants and 2 were simply numbered. Da hayle.....There are hundreds right now, but on a population basis, you may have 1, 2, 3 people out of 1000 infections with those specific strains. This beast is mutating quickly.

Also--The research also shows that those who have had COVID-19 and don't get vaccinated later are 2.5 times more likely to contract COVID again. I am hearing startling stories of COVID reinfection. I have to assume its because they are contracting a different strain from the initial.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> It is more than D, you need Zinc, Selenium, Magnesium, C, levels to be optimal...... #IJS  No preconditions, metabolic health.
> 
> Reducing it to Vitamin D and Vaccines is simplistic.


Do you take single dose Selenium? I have the Zinc, and I get a ton of C from my multi. I take calcium and D as a combo separately, and I take magnesium separately. I don't have any medical conditions. I need to lose another 10 lbs though.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> California dad assaults teacher over masks on first day of school, superintendent says
> 
> 
> It was the first day of school for a Sutter Creek elementary in Northern California this week, but it ended with a parent verbally assaulting a principal and physically assaulting a teacher over fa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wjtv.com


So sad. I am as angry as anyone else when I don't see people wearing masks around kids but I keep my hands to myself. Tempers and emotions are so high. But I think he was right to ask the principal why the other teachers didn't have to wear their mask--if I read it correctly.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Do you take single dose Selenium? I have the Zinc, and I get a ton of C from my multi. I take calcium and D as a combo separately, and I take magnesium separately. I don't have any medical conditions. I need to lose another 10 lbs though.


I started with a supplement called Selenomune it is a blend but now I just take trace minerals that has selenium in it.


----------



## OhTall1

One of my FB connections posted that she got COVID even though she got vaccinated.  She ranted against people not getting the shot, and them being the cause of her now needing to isolate for 10 days.  Meanwhile, for months she's been posting pics of her out there living her best unmasked life, out at bars, at parties, at happy hours.

Maybe the unvaccinated weren't the only ones to blame


----------



## winterinatl

My mentor, a retired principal, just told me she got COVID. She is vaccinated and double masked, and says she has been careful. She says she’s feeling better now but she has to get an infusion of something…? Forgot the name but she said it helped a lot.


----------



## HappyAtLast

winterinatl said:


> My mentor, a retired principal, just told me she got COVID. She is vaccinated and double masked, and says she has been careful. She says she’s feeling better now but she has to get an infusion of something…? Forgot the name but she said it helped a lot.


Was it a monoclonal antibody infusion? There's a few different ones I think ending in -mab.

DeSatan is promoting monoclonal antibody infusions while simultaneously banning mask mandates!


----------



## january noir

OhTall1 said:


> One of my FB connections posted that she got COVID even though she got vaccinated.  She ranted against people not getting the shot, and them being the cause of her now needing to isolate for 10 days.  Meanwhile, for months she's been posting pics of her out there living her best unmasked life, out at bars, at parties, at happy hours.
> 
> Maybe the unvaccinated weren't the only ones to blame


Plenty of vaccinated people are participating in risky behavior.  

My idiot of a boyfriend went to a cookout and "jam" session last weekend.

He's vaccinated, but I'm pretty sure many people (some whom I know are Trumpsters) weren't.  

I asked him did anyone identify as vaccinated or if there were any masks.  He said there were *no* masks.   
I cursed his behind out.  
I had to remind him that the pandemic is *not over* and to use his head.  
He put me at risk (I'm diabetic) to play some freakin' drums.  
He won't be seeing me for some time to come.   

I know this statement is overly dramatic, but I swear, people  won't get it until we're all dead from COVID-19, the variants, or the next virus that is sure to come.


----------



## Kanky

OhTall1 said:


> One of my FB connections posted that she got COVID even though she got vaccinated.  She ranted against people not getting the shot, and them being the cause of her now needing to isolate for 10 days.  Meanwhile, for months she's been posting pics of her out there living her best unmasked life, out at bars, at parties, at happy hours.
> 
> Maybe the unvaccinated weren't the only ones to blame


People really need to catch up. They made it sound like you get the shot, wait 2 weeks and then you’re good to go maskless and do whatever and a lot of folks heard that and haven’t looked back.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TLDR - A subset of people who recovered Covid have Parosmia.  After their sense of taste and smell returned everything smells wrong.  There's a nonsmoker who smells cigarette smoke 24/7.  They get weird tastes in their mouth usually garbage or rotting meat.  One woman said everything smells like onion but if you put an onion in front of her she can't smell anything.


----------



## Evolving78

january noir said:


> Plenty of vaccinated people are participating in risky behavior.
> 
> My idiot of a boyfriend went to a cookout and "jam" session last weekend.
> 
> He's vaccinated, but I'm pretty sure many people (some whom I know are Trumpsters) weren't.
> 
> I asked him did anyone identify as vaccinated or if there were any masks.  He said there were *no* masks.
> I cursed his behind out.
> I had to remind him that the pandemic is *not over* and to use his head.
> He put me at risk (I'm diabetic) to play some freakin' drums.
> He won't be seeing me for some time to come.
> 
> I know this statement is overly dramatic, but I swear, people  won't get it until we're all dead from COVID-19, the variants, or the next virus that is sure to come.


Nah I’m with you! I flipped out on someone too.


----------



## awhyley

Something to think about.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Pretty interesting finding


----------



## winterinatl

oneastrocurlie said:


> Pretty interesting finding


That’s good news! I’d just gotten boosters before Covid hit.


----------



## Evolving78

winterinatl said:


> That’s good news! I’d just gotten boosters before Covid hit.


I got mine too. But I didn’t get my second dose of the MMR because of the lockdown. I got my boosters in Feb.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'll give them that it may not have been a super spreader since it's been two weeks and perhaps a bunch of covid cases haven't been tracked back to the event like Sturgis last year. 

Still pretty irresponsible to hold the event.


----------



## Peppermynt

I got a tetanus booster in June 2020. Yay! Are we supposed to get MMR boosters, lol. Guess I better check.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I started with a supplement called Selenomune it is a blend but now I just take trace minerals that has selenium in it.


Okay good. My supplement list has increased. But I need to consolidate. My palate gets gaggy these days so I'm choking them down.

A dietitian colleague of mine started taking Bioflavonoid complex to enhance the action of vitamin C. I am considering taking it. Have any experience with it or insight?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

OhTall1 said:


> One of my FB connections posted that she got COVID even though she got vaccinated.  She ranted against people not getting the shot, and them being the cause of her now needing to isolate for 10 days.  Meanwhile, for months she's been posting pics of her out there living her best unmasked life, out at bars, at parties, at happy hours.
> 
> *Maybe the unvaccinated weren't the only ones to blame *


Nope, they weren't!  This thing is absolutely out of control. I love that the ladies here are pro-mask, vaccinated or not. My family group is mostly vaccinated and we still always wear masks and shields.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> People really need to catch up. They made it sound like you get the shot, wait 2 weeks and then you’re good to go maskless and do whatever and a lot of folks heard that and haven’t looked back.


The signs at the stores here still say: If you are vaccinated you don't need a mask. I AM seeing more stores simply say "masks recommended for everyone." Which is the most appropriate message.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> TLDR - A subset of people who recovered Covid have Parosmia.  After their sense of taste and smell returned everything smells wrong.  There's a nonsmoker who smells cigarette smoke 24/7.  They get weird tastes in their mouth usually garbage or rotting meat.  One woman said everything smells like onion but if you put an onion in front of her she can't smell anything.


OMG. One of my clients who got it during her pregnancy says everything smells like garbage or rotten meat. OMG. This is a thing! This was before vaccinations.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

China stays being a problem.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> People really need to catch up. They made it sound like you get the shot, wait 2 weeks and then you’re good to go maskless and do whatever and a lot of folks heard that and haven’t looked back.


As pro "adults in the room" as I am when it comes to the scientists and doctors I can admit that mistakes were made even if you factor out all things Trump.  Scientists do not factor in emotions over logic so when they told vaccinated people they were all good to go mask less and unvaccinated people to keep it wrapped up they didn't factor in that unvaccinated people were go be like "oh we doing the honor system.  Bet!" 

People in this thread have shared accounts of hanging out with what everyone understood as vaccinated groups where they only found out unvaxxed people were participating because those lying  liars let it slip.  People here have shared that they live/traveled in low vax percentage areas yet when 100% of people were walking around un masked.   So yeah, the CDC not factoring in the pure sixth letter of the alphabet-ery of hard ended up biting vaxxed people in the .

The CDC also made a  huge mistake in stating that "young" (under 40) people and children had nothing to worry about with the virus. The CDC being scientific and logical thought that people would just follow procedures to save lives but people are not necessarily wired that way.     The minute you tell one group that they are exempt from a situation, that's all they are going to hear or care about until they have skin in the game.  Like for real, FOR REAL if black people truly couldn't catch Covid, this thread "might" have made it to 10 maybe 20 pages in a year and a half to update celebrity deaths.  Those of us in mixed households might have kept the thread going but for the most part the majority of posters would likely be unvaxxed and unbothered and I wouldn't blame them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm never going to accept 90% of the logic of the non immunocompromised unvaxxed for not getting the shots in a pandemic BUT I would be less pissed if during the honor system time, they would have worn masks CORRECTLY and distanced.  If they would have done that very at a minimum, "at least he pay child support",  low expectation, activity then I would at least pretend to be more respectful of their decisions.  But naw, they want to be unvaxxed and breathing their hot virus breath with no barrier, 2 inches away from  everybody's faces like it's 2019 and hospitals got plenty of fresh beds and underworked staff. 

And yes, vaccinated people can catch the virus and spread it too BUT it is more likely based on the response to the honor system that the source of the spread is from the unvaxxed fire breathers who pretend to be what they are not and give no  about the chaos they create.


----------



## lavaflow99

Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.
					

A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.




					www.wbrz.com
				






Spoiler: Article



Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.​August 14, 2021 8:40 PM in News
Source: WBRZ
By: Brittany Weiss

*UPDATE: On August 14, Yolanda Comager was able to get her husband back to Louisiana. 

David was flown from Mexico to Ochsner to New Orleans. He is on a ventilator but he is stable.

Yolanda Comager will soon be driving back to Baton Rouge from El Paso.
Read the original story below:*

EL PASO, TX - A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
Yolanda Comager says her husband is on a breathing machine after testing positive. He and two of their daughters were not allowed to fly home. Now, Comager is back in the states facing a whole other set of problems.
Trending News​

2 people shot at Hubbens Supermarket in Port Allen
Sunday PM Forecast: Pop-up storms Monday, tracking Fred & Grace
Currently, air passengers traveling to the United States are required to have a negative COVID test before they board a plane. Comager says they were tested about an hour before boarding. That's when they got the bad news.
"I just want to get my husband back over here," she said.
Comager flew back to Baton Rouge with their other daughter to try and find a way to get them all home. But things got bad quickly for her husband, who went to get checked out at a nearby hospital and was placed on oxygen.
"They charged him $3,700 to treat him on oxygen for 24 hours," Comager said.
She says their insurance, Blue Cross Blue Shield Global Core, would not cover the costs.
"He called me in tears because he said that the hospital was refusing to treat him, and they kicked him out of the hospital because he didn't have $12,000 to continue treatments," she said.
Comager found out that they did not need a negative COVID-19 test to travel by land and booked her husband and two daughters on a bus to El Paso, TX. She then hopped in a car and drove by herself to Texas to pick up her family. But while on the bus to Texas, her husband got worse.
"I was here two hours ahead of them, and then I got a phone call from my daughter saying that my husband was on the bus and he could not breathe," Comager said.
He was taken to a hospital in Chihuahua, Mexico, a few hours from the border.
Monday is the last time she spoke with him, right before he was intubated. Comager says her husband is scared. He doesn't know the language, and he just wants to come home.
"He said, I don't know what's going to happen, but I just need you to know that I love you,' and I said I love you, too."
A couple of days ago, Comager tested positive and is now stuck in a hotel room in El Paso. Her other daughter, who is home in Baton Rouge, is also COVID-19 positive. Her two other daughters who were in Mexico have since tested negative and flew home.
Comager is now on a mission to get her husband home for care in the United States. She's been in touch with the U.S. Consulate and Louisiana senators, but so far she has not gotten her husband back to U.S. soil.
Comager says this is her second time getting COVID-19. The couple has not been vaccinated yet.
To add to the difficult journey, Comager says there are no phones at the hospital. She has not been able to speak with anyone there for an update. The last she heard, her husband was in stable condition. 
Because their insurance is not covering the cost of his care, she estimates they have spent at least $15,000 out of pocket already.
There is a GoFundMe account set up to help cover costs.



I may be a B but I find it difficult to conjure up any sympathy for these adults. The children I definitely feel for since they aren’t the decision makers of the family.

So much wrong with this picture.  First they are traveling unvaccinated. Second they are traveling to Mexico who has crazy high cases of COVID.  Third they are traveling without travel insurance with their unvaccinated selves.  Fourth didn’t travel with enough funding for extreme emergency during a pandemic. 5th, the three infected Americans boarded a bus and therefore exposing all the other passengers. 6th, the wife ended up tested positive for the SECOND time.


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.
> 
> 
> A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbrz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.​August 14, 2021 8:40 PM in News
> Source: WBRZ
> By: Brittany Weiss
> 
> *UPDATE: On August 14, Yolanda Comager was able to get her husband back to Louisiana.
> 
> David was flown from Mexico to Ochsner to New Orleans. He is on a ventilator but he is stable.
> 
> Yolanda Comager will soon be driving back to Baton Rouge from El Paso.
> Read the original story below:*
> 
> EL PASO, TX - A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> Yolanda Comager says her husband is on a breathing machine after testing positive. He and two of their daughters were not allowed to fly home. Now, Comager is back in the states facing a whole other set of problems.
> Trending News​
> 
> 2 people shot at Hubbens Supermarket in Port Allen
> Sunday PM Forecast: Pop-up storms Monday, tracking Fred & Grace
> Currently, air passengers traveling to the United States are required to have a negative COVID test before they board a plane. Comager says they were tested about an hour before boarding. That's when they got the bad news.
> "I just want to get my husband back over here," she said.
> Comager flew back to Baton Rouge with their other daughter to try and find a way to get them all home. But things got bad quickly for her husband, who went to get checked out at a nearby hospital and was placed on oxygen.
> "They charged him $3,700 to treat him on oxygen for 24 hours," Comager said.
> She says their insurance, Blue Cross Blue Shield Global Core, would not cover the costs.
> "He called me in tears because he said that the hospital was refusing to treat him, and they kicked him out of the hospital because he didn't have $12,000 to continue treatments," she said.
> Comager found out that they did not need a negative COVID-19 test to travel by land and booked her husband and two daughters on a bus to El Paso, TX. She then hopped in a car and drove by herself to Texas to pick up her family. But while on the bus to Texas, her husband got worse.
> "I was here two hours ahead of them, and then I got a phone call from my daughter saying that my husband was on the bus and he could not breathe," Comager said.
> He was taken to a hospital in Chihuahua, Mexico, a few hours from the border.
> Monday is the last time she spoke with him, right before he was intubated. Comager says her husband is scared. He doesn't know the language, and he just wants to come home.
> "He said, I don't know what's going to happen, but I just need you to know that I love you,' and I said I love you, too."
> A couple of days ago, Comager tested positive and is now stuck in a hotel room in El Paso. Her other daughter, who is home in Baton Rouge, is also COVID-19 positive. Her two other daughters who were in Mexico have since tested negative and flew home.
> Comager is now on a mission to get her husband home for care in the United States. She's been in touch with the U.S. Consulate and Louisiana senators, but so far she has not gotten her husband back to U.S. soil.
> Comager says this is her second time getting COVID-19. The couple has not been vaccinated yet.
> To add to the difficult journey, Comager says there are no phones at the hospital. She has not been able to speak with anyone there for an update. The last she heard, her husband was in stable condition.
> Because their insurance is not covering the cost of his care, she estimates they have spent at least $15,000 out of pocket already.
> There is a GoFundMe account set up to help cover costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a B but I find it difficult to conjure up any sympathy for these adults. The children I definitely feel for since they aren’t the decision makers of the family.
> 
> So much wrong with this picture.  First they are traveling unvaccinated. Second they are traveling to Mexico who has crazy high cases of COVID.  Third they are traveling without travel insurance with their unvaccinated selves.  Fourth didn’t travel with enough funding for extreme emergency during a pandemic. 5th, the three infected Americans boarded a bus and therefore exposing all the other passengers. 6th, the wife ended up tested positive for the SECOND time.


And I didn’t mention the  backwardness that the two daughters left back with their father now were taking care of sick father and watching him deteriorate before their eyes.  The article didn’t mention their age but I would think they were underaged.  Now they are traumatized.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lavaflow99 said:


> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.
> 
> 
> A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbrz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.​August 14, 2021 8:40 PM in News
> Source: WBRZ
> By: Brittany Weiss
> 
> *UPDATE: On August 14, Yolanda Comager was able to get her husband back to Louisiana.
> 
> David was flown from Mexico to Ochsner to New Orleans. He is on a ventilator but he is stable.
> 
> Yolanda Comager will soon be driving back to Baton Rouge from El Paso.
> Read the original story below:*
> 
> EL PASO, TX - A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> Yolanda Comager says her husband is on a breathing machine after testing positive. He and two of their daughters were not allowed to fly home. Now, Comager is back in the states facing a whole other set of problems.
> Trending News​
> 
> 2 people shot at Hubbens Supermarket in Port Allen
> Sunday PM Forecast: Pop-up storms Monday, tracking Fred & Grace
> Currently, air passengers traveling to the United States are required to have a negative COVID test before they board a plane. Comager says they were tested about an hour before boarding. That's when they got the bad news.
> "I just want to get my husband back over here," she said.
> Comager flew back to Baton Rouge with their other daughter to try and find a way to get them all home. But things got bad quickly for her husband, who went to get checked out at a nearby hospital and was placed on oxygen.
> "They charged him $3,700 to treat him on oxygen for 24 hours," Comager said.
> She says their insurance, Blue Cross Blue Shield Global Core, would not cover the costs.
> "He called me in tears because he said that the hospital was refusing to treat him, and they kicked him out of the hospital because he didn't have $12,000 to continue treatments," she said.
> Comager found out that they did not need a negative COVID-19 test to travel by land and booked her husband and two daughters on a bus to El Paso, TX. She then hopped in a car and drove by herself to Texas to pick up her family. But while on the bus to Texas, her husband got worse.
> "I was here two hours ahead of them, and then I got a phone call from my daughter saying that my husband was on the bus and he could not breathe," Comager said.
> He was taken to a hospital in Chihuahua, Mexico, a few hours from the border.
> Monday is the last time she spoke with him, right before he was intubated. Comager says her husband is scared. He doesn't know the language, and he just wants to come home.
> "He said, I don't know what's going to happen, but I just need you to know that I love you,' and I said I love you, too."
> A couple of days ago, Comager tested positive and is now stuck in a hotel room in El Paso. Her other daughter, who is home in Baton Rouge, is also COVID-19 positive. Her two other daughters who were in Mexico have since tested negative and flew home.
> Comager is now on a mission to get her husband home for care in the United States. She's been in touch with the U.S. Consulate and Louisiana senators, but so far she has not gotten her husband back to U.S. soil.
> Comager says this is her second time getting COVID-19. The couple has not been vaccinated yet.
> To add to the difficult journey, Comager says there are no phones at the hospital. She has not been able to speak with anyone there for an update. The last she heard, her husband was in stable condition.
> Because their insurance is not covering the cost of his care, she estimates they have spent at least $15,000 out of pocket already.
> There is a GoFundMe account set up to help cover costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a B but I find it difficult to conjure up any sympathy for these adults. The children I definitely feel for since they aren’t the decision makers of the family.
> 
> So much wrong with this picture.  First they are traveling unvaccinated. Second they are traveling to Mexico who has crazy high cases of COVID.  Third they are traveling without travel insurance with their unvaccinated selves.  Fourth didn’t travel with enough funding for extreme emergency during a pandemic. 5th, the three infected Americans boarded a bus and therefore exposing all the other passengers. 6th, the wife ended up tested positive for the SECOND time.



Just bad decision after bad decision after bad decision.


----------



## dynamic1

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Nope, they weren't!  This thing is absolutely out of control. I love that the ladies here are pro-mask, vaccinated or not. My family group is mostly vaccinated and we still always wear masks and shields.


What's really frustrating is that since this pandemic began I've seen women with masks on next to men without them...It's mind numbing since many are still so big on gender roles...they forget protection is a major one. You've made a decision for not just you, but your whole family.

Edited for grammar


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> Just bad decision after bad decision after bad decision.


The more I read the more my face just turned up. Why MX? Why not stateside so your insurance may cover you? Hopefully the hubby lives but they medical bills alone from this trip. smh...


----------



## Chromia

An email just went out that we're having our company picnic next month.   It was canceled last year.  It should be canceled again this year.

So we're supposed to sit at a picnic table with no masks so we can eat with people from other households? 

The first thing that comes to mind is the L.A. Times reporter who got Covid-19 after eating outside on a restaurant patio with 3 friends.

There's over 100 of us at work and we're on the honor system. So we're assuming that all of us are fully vaccinated, no one who attends the picnic will be asymptomatic and contagious, and no one will be in the incubation period during the picnic?

You know what happens when you *assume*. You make an  out of u and me.

As soon as the email came out, one of my coworkers said she doesn't know how she feels about this, and she wonders how many people will go.   Another coworker said she'll probably take the afternoon off (you have to use PTO if you don't go to the picnic).


----------



## BrownBetty

dynamic1 said:


> What's really frustrating is that since this pandemic begin I've seen women with masks on next to men without them...It's mind numbing since many are still so big on gender roles...they forget protection is a major one. You've made a decision for not just you, but you're whole family.


The mix vaxxed couples are the head scratcher for me.  I know a bunch, it is all the men who refuse to be vaxxed.  They all have children under 12.  One couple the wife is immunocompromised.  I was shocked when I asked the hubby before we were going to hug (I gave him an elbow bump instead).   I saw the wife after and asked she just shook her head.
I have a family member with who has MS she told everyone in her house they were getting vaxxed or they had to find alternative housing. She was the first person I know that got it.  She wasn't playing around.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BrownBetty said:


> The more I read the more my face just turned up. Why MX? Why not stateside so your insurance may cover you? Hopefully the hubby lives but they medical bills alone from this trip. smh...



Mexico doesn't even require testing to get in. Huge. Red. Flag.


----------



## Chromia

lavaflow99 said:


> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.
> 
> 
> A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbrz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.​August 14, 2021 8:40 PM in News
> Source: WBRZ
> By: Brittany Weiss
> 
> *UPDATE: On August 14, Yolanda Comager was able to get her husband back to Louisiana.
> 
> David was flown from Mexico to Ochsner to New Orleans. He is on a ventilator but he is stable.
> 
> Yolanda Comager will soon be driving back to Baton Rouge from El Paso.
> Read the original story below:*
> 
> EL PASO, TX - A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> Yolanda Comager says her husband is on a breathing machine after testing positive. He and two of their daughters were not allowed to fly home. Now, Comager is back in the states facing a whole other set of problems.
> Trending News​
> 
> 2 people shot at Hubbens Supermarket in Port Allen
> Sunday PM Forecast: Pop-up storms Monday, tracking Fred & Grace
> Currently, air passengers traveling to the United States are required to have a negative COVID test before they board a plane. Comager says they were tested about an hour before boarding. That's when they got the bad news.
> "I just want to get my husband back over here," she said.
> Comager flew back to Baton Rouge with their other daughter to try and find a way to get them all home. But things got bad quickly for her husband, who went to get checked out at a nearby hospital and was placed on oxygen.
> "They charged him $3,700 to treat him on oxygen for 24 hours," Comager said.
> She says their insurance, Blue Cross Blue Shield Global Core, would not cover the costs.
> "He called me in tears because he said that the hospital was refusing to treat him, and they kicked him out of the hospital because he didn't have $12,000 to continue treatments," she said.
> Comager found out that they did not need a negative COVID-19 test to travel by land and booked her husband and two daughters on a bus to El Paso, TX. She then hopped in a car and drove by herself to Texas to pick up her family. But while on the bus to Texas, her husband got worse.
> "I was here two hours ahead of them, and then I got a phone call from my daughter saying that my husband was on the bus and he could not breathe," Comager said.
> He was taken to a hospital in Chihuahua, Mexico, a few hours from the border.
> Monday is the last time she spoke with him, right before he was intubated. Comager says her husband is scared. He doesn't know the language, and he just wants to come home.
> "He said, I don't know what's going to happen, but I just need you to know that I love you,' and I said I love you, too."
> A couple of days ago, Comager tested positive and is now stuck in a hotel room in El Paso. Her other daughter, who is home in Baton Rouge, is also COVID-19 positive. Her two other daughters who were in Mexico have since tested negative and flew home.
> Comager is now on a mission to get her husband home for care in the United States. She's been in touch with the U.S. Consulate and Louisiana senators, but so far she has not gotten her husband back to U.S. soil.
> Comager says this is her second time getting COVID-19. The couple has not been vaccinated yet.
> To add to the difficult journey, Comager says there are no phones at the hospital. She has not been able to speak with anyone there for an update. The last she heard, her husband was in stable condition.
> Because their insurance is not covering the cost of his care, she estimates they have spent at least $15,000 out of pocket already.
> There is a GoFundMe account set up to help cover costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a B but I find it difficult to conjure up any sympathy for these adults. The children I definitely feel for since they aren’t the decision makers of the family.
> 
> So much wrong with this picture.  First they are traveling unvaccinated. Second they are traveling to Mexico who has crazy high cases of COVID.  Third they are traveling without travel insurance with their unvaccinated selves.  Fourth didn’t travel with enough funding for extreme emergency during a pandemic. 5th, the three infected Americans boarded a bus and therefore exposing all the other passengers. 6th, the wife ended up tested positive for the SECOND time.


Wow. Unvaccinated people traveling to Mexico. 3 infected people on a bus trying to go back home.  And now they set up a Go Fund Me.


----------



## BrownBetty

Chromia said:


> An email just went out that we're having our company picnic next month.   It was canceled last year.  It should be canceled again this year.
> 
> So we're supposed to sit at a picnic table with no masks so we can eat with people from other households?
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind is the L.A. Times reporter who got Covid-19 after eating outside on a restaurant patio with 3 friends.
> 
> There's over 100 of us at work and we're on the honor system. So we're assuming that all of us are fully vaccinated, no one who attends the picnic will be asymptomatic and contagious, and no one will be in the incubation period during the picnic?
> 
> You know what happens when you *assume*. You make an  out of u and me.
> 
> As soon as the email came out, one of my coworkers said she doesn't know how she feels about this, and she wonders how many people will go.   Another coworker said she'll probably take the afternoon off (you have to use PTO if you don't go to the picnic).


Seems like a good use of PTO to me.

My company is having its summer outing this week.  Mask are required except when eating and everyone who comes onsite is supposed to be vaxxed.  I said I would stop by.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Chromia said:


> As soon as the email came out, one of my coworkers said she doesn't know how she feels about this, and she wonders how many people will go.   Another coworker said she'll probably take the afternoon off* (you have to use PTO if you don't go to the picnic).*



The bolded is some BS. I'm very anti-work functions in general so maybe i'm biased.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

dynamic1 said:


> What's really frustrating is that since this pandemic began I've seen women with masks on next to men without them...It's mind numbing since many are still so big on gender roles...they forget protection is a major one. You've made a decision for not just you, but your whole family.
> 
> Edited for grammar


FH is more hardcore than I am about wearing masks when we're out. We went on a hike yesterday and the few people we saw wearing masks were women. The men next to them were maskless.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Chromia said:


> An email just went out that we're having our company picnic next month.   It was canceled last year.  It should be canceled again this year.
> 
> So we're supposed to sit at a picnic table with no masks so we can eat with people from other households?
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind is the L.A. Times reporter who got Covid-19 after eating outside on a restaurant patio with 3 friends.
> 
> There's over 100 of us at work and we're on the honor system. So we're assuming that all of us are fully vaccinated, no one who attends the picnic will be asymptomatic and contagious, and no one will be in the incubation period during the picnic?
> 
> You know what happens when you *assume*. You make an  out of u and me.
> 
> As soon as the email came out, one of my coworkers said she doesn't know how she feels about this, and she wonders how many people will go.   Another coworker said she'll probably take the afternoon off (you have to use PTO if you don't go to the picnic).


Take the PTO and skip this dumb pooh.


----------



## Evolving78

dynamic1 said:


> What's really frustrating is that since this pandemic began I've seen women with masks on next to men without them...It's mind numbing since many are still so big on gender roles...they forget protection is a major one. You've made a decision for not just you, but your whole family.
> 
> Edited for grammar


Same with condoms


----------



## Crackers Phinn

lavaflow99 said:


> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.
> 
> 
> A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbrz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> Husband who was intubated and stuck in Mexico airlifted back to La.​August 14, 2021 8:40 PM in News
> Source: WBRZ
> By: Brittany Weiss
> 
> *UPDATE: On August 14, Yolanda Comager was able to get her husband back to Louisiana.
> 
> David was flown from Mexico to Ochsner to New Orleans. He is on a ventilator but he is stable.
> 
> Yolanda Comager will soon be driving back to Baton Rouge from El Paso.
> Read the original story below:*
> 
> EL PASO, TX - A family's trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, turned into an absolute nightmare when three of them tested positive for COVID-19 before boarding their flight home to Baton Rouge.
> Yolanda Comager says her husband is on a breathing machine after testing positive. He and two of their daughters were not allowed to fly home. Now, Comager is back in the states facing a whole other set of problems.
> Trending News​
> 
> 2 people shot at Hubbens Supermarket in Port Allen
> Sunday PM Forecast: Pop-up storms Monday, tracking Fred & Grace
> Currently, air passengers traveling to the United States are required to have a negative COVID test before they board a plane. Comager says they were tested about an hour before boarding. That's when they got the bad news.
> "I just want to get my husband back over here," she said.
> Comager flew back to Baton Rouge with their other daughter to try and find a way to get them all home. But things got bad quickly for her husband, who went to get checked out at a nearby hospital and was placed on oxygen.
> "They charged him $3,700 to treat him on oxygen for 24 hours," Comager said.
> She says their insurance, Blue Cross Blue Shield Global Core, would not cover the costs.
> "He called me in tears because he said that the hospital was refusing to treat him, and they kicked him out of the hospital because he didn't have $12,000 to continue treatments," she said.
> Comager found out that they did not need a negative COVID-19 test to travel by land and booked her husband and two daughters on a bus to El Paso, TX. She then hopped in a car and drove by herself to Texas to pick up her family. But while on the bus to Texas, her husband got worse.
> "I was here two hours ahead of them, and then I got a phone call from my daughter saying that my husband was on the bus and he could not breathe," Comager said.
> He was taken to a hospital in Chihuahua, Mexico, a few hours from the border.
> Monday is the last time she spoke with him, right before he was intubated. Comager says her husband is scared. He doesn't know the language, and he just wants to come home.
> "He said, I don't know what's going to happen, but I just need you to know that I love you,' and I said I love you, too."
> A couple of days ago, Comager tested positive and is now stuck in a hotel room in El Paso. Her other daughter, who is home in Baton Rouge, is also COVID-19 positive. Her two other daughters who were in Mexico have since tested negative and flew home.
> Comager is now on a mission to get her husband home for care in the United States. She's been in touch with the U.S. Consulate and Louisiana senators, but so far she has not gotten her husband back to U.S. soil.
> Comager says this is her second time getting COVID-19. The couple has not been vaccinated yet.
> To add to the difficult journey, Comager says there are no phones at the hospital. She has not been able to speak with anyone there for an update. The last she heard, her husband was in stable condition.
> Because their insurance is not covering the cost of his care, she estimates they have spent at least $15,000 out of pocket already.
> There is a GoFundMe account set up to help cover costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a B but I find it difficult to conjure up any sympathy for these adults. The children I definitely feel for since they aren’t the decision makers of the family.
> 
> So much wrong with this picture.  First they are traveling unvaccinated. Second they are traveling to Mexico who has crazy high cases of COVID.  Third they are traveling without travel insurance with their unvaccinated selves.  Fourth didn’t travel with enough funding for extreme emergency during a pandemic. 5th, the three infected Americans boarded a bus and therefore exposing all the other passengers. 6th, the wife ended up tested positive for the SECOND time.


This is what I’m talking about. The kind of people who would get on an enclosed bus knowing they have COVID are the unvaxxed scourge that I’m talking about.  I guarantee you that they didn’t wear masks in Mexico knowing they were unvaccinated and probably took half  efforts on that bus knowing they were positive.

Trifling.

See what happens when you go to Mexico unvaccinated with The Wretched to have Big Fun.    Now you need a go fund me cuz them hospital bills are the real Big Fun.


----------



## Melaninme

Georgia county shutters schools week after they open due to COVID-19
					

Masks were recommended but not required in the school district, which was open for less than two weeks before the outbreak.




					www-insider-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Kanky

@ them going to Mexico in a pandemic and then asking for money to help with the entirely predictable consequences of their actions. Their go fund me money needs to be redirected to the innocent people who caught Covid from dude on the bus. It would’ve been more expensive, but they could’ve gotten a car and driven back without putting others at risk. Their behavior is stupid and selfish and shameful.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Evolving78

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Sounds like they just need to stick with remote learning.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Their go fund me is fully funded and then some.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> Their go fund me is fully funded and then some.
> View attachment 474943



Could NOT have been me.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Evolving78 said:


> Sounds like they just need to stick with remote learning.



They do. It's bad-bad in Florida.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>


In person learning doesn’t seem to be going well when you don’t make masks mandatory and the virus was raging out of contact statewide


----------



## lavaflow99

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Could NOT have been me.


Not me either.  

Some folks need to marinate in the cesspool of their poor decisions.


----------



## vevster

Biden administration expected to advise Covid booster shots for most Americans
					

Top health officials in the Biden administration are coalescing around an agreement that most Americans should get Covid booster shots eight months after becoming fully vaccinated, two sources familiar with the discussions tell CNN.




					www.google.com


----------



## winterinatl

My sister said, she was at COSTCO this weekend and and they are back to limiting products. People are panic shopping again. I ordered instacart bc I had a stomach virus. Ordered two eight packs of Gatorade. He sent me back a pic of BARE shelves with ONE eight pack of ernge Gatorade. Ew.

related: I have contracted norovirus twice in five weeks. I am concerned about that. Is it me? My profession? Or the fact that we’ve been social distancing so long my body forgot how to fight these bugs? Or that now we’ve let up on cleanliness and these critters are coming back full force? I also got a bad cold a few months back. Tested negative.


----------



## winterinatl

Let’s see if I can post the pic. This is Safeway. Seattle area.


----------



## MamaBear2012

winterinatl said:


> My sister said, she was at COSTCO this weekend and and they are back to limiting products. People are panic shopping again. I ordered instacart bc I had a stomach virus. Ordered two eight packs of Gatorade. He sent me back a pic of BARE shelves with ONE eight pack of ernge Gatorade. Ew.
> 
> related: I have contracted norovirus twice in five weeks. I am concerned about that. Is it me? My profession? Or the fact that we’ve been social distancing so long my body forgot how to fight these bugs? Or that now we’ve let up on cleanliness and these critters are coming back full force? I also got a bad cold a few months back. Tested negative.


Not just you. My daughter had a stomach bug too. This was in her first full week of school. She was fine in the morning, we do temperature checks at the school, and I have to answer some health screening questions. About 2 hours later her teacher sends me a text that she didn't feel well and wanted me to pick her up. I was in my car before I even finished the text. When I went to pick her up, there were two parents in the office. Both parents said the nurse had called them to pick up their children. I heard that several kids were sent home because of stomach issues. 

The kids do Covid testing weekly at the school if their parents opt in. Only about a fourth of the school was tested, but there were zero cases. I really don't believe it though. I think it just hasn't reached the kids who were tested. The kids aren't supposed to be close to each other, but this is elementary school. It's going to happen. So I am waiting for this the testing this week. 

A former coworker lives in a home with her daughter and her daughter's kids. They all have Covid. So the kids haven't started school yet. Another friend has three kids under the age of 10. Two of the kids have Covid. I'm not throwing my hands up in defeat, but so many kids that I know are getting Covid now. Thank God they all seem to be bouncing back, but it's still making me anxious. I can't wait for the vaccine for the younger kids.


----------



## Evolving78

winterinatl said:


> My sister said, she was at COSTCO this weekend and and they are back to limiting products. People are panic shopping again. I ordered instacart bc I had a stomach virus. Ordered two eight packs of Gatorade. He sent me back a pic of BARE shelves with ONE eight pack of ernge Gatorade. Ew.
> 
> related: I have contracted norovirus twice in five weeks. I am concerned about that. Is it me? My profession? Or the fact that we’ve been social distancing so long my body forgot how to fight these bugs? Or that now we’ve let up on cleanliness and these critters are coming back full force? I also got a bad cold a few months back. Tested negative.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

winterinatl said:


> My sister said, she was at COSTCO this weekend and and they are back to limiting products. People are panic shopping again. I ordered instacart bc I had a stomach virus. Ordered two eight packs of Gatorade. He sent me back a pic of BARE shelves with ONE eight pack of ernge Gatorade. Ew.
> 
> related: I have contracted norovirus twice in five weeks. I am concerned about that. Is it me? My profession? Or the fact that we’ve been social distancing so long my body forgot how to fight these bugs? Or that now we’ve let up on cleanliness and these critters are coming back full force? I also got a bad cold a few months back. Tested negative.


I've hated all of this masking and hand sanitizer because I am firm believer in kids being exposed to a variety of germs (within reason). We would wash our hands before we ate and occasionally use hand sanitizer but never like this. Which is why if people just would've masked and gotten vaccinated, our kids would be out of these masks. I really think that's why RSV is so bad right now. I'm afraid that the flu is going to come back with a vengeance as well.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

vevster said:


> Biden administration expected to advise Covid booster shots for most Americans
> 
> 
> Top health officials in the Biden administration are coalescing around an agreement that most Americans should get Covid booster shots eight months after becoming fully vaccinated, two sources familiar with the discussions tell CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Good.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Just talked to former coworker who "wasn't sure" about the vaccine. Her whole family got it and the husband has been in the ICU for 2 weeks.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

winterinatl said:


> My sister said, she was at COSTCO this weekend and and they are back to limiting products. People are panic shopping again. I ordered instacart bc I had a stomach virus. Ordered two eight packs of Gatorade. He sent me back a pic of BARE shelves with ONE eight pack of ernge Gatorade. Ew.
> 
> related: I have contracted norovirus twice in five weeks. I am concerned about that. Is it me? My profession? Or the fact that we’ve been social distancing so long my body forgot how to fight these bugs? Or that now we’ve let up on cleanliness and these critters are coming back full force? I also got a bad cold a few months back. Tested negative.


Shipping is slowing down out east. I'm stocking up as well.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

New Zealand Is Locking Down The Entire Nation After Finding A Single Coronavirus Case
					

The prime minister said Auckland, where the infected man lives, and Coromandel, where he had visited, would go into a full lockdown for seven days and the remainder of the country for three days.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Evolving78

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Just talked to former coworker who "wasn't sure" about the vaccine. Her whole family got it and the husband has been in the ICU for 2 weeks.


I’m not understanding her logic and this person works in healthcare?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Just talked to former coworker who "wasn't sure" about the vaccine. Her whole family got it and the husband has been in the ICU for 2 weeks.


Has she changed her stance?

My nephew and his very pregnant gf weren’t planning to get vaccinated until her doctor told them she needed to get it. They both had covid early in her pregnancy. I think she was ok but he was in a bad way. He never admits how bad it was but I could tell by the way he was talking to people that he was in a lot of pain and he complained about his chest hurting. I hoped that experience would be enough for him to come around but it wasn’t. Honestly I’ll believe it when he tells me it’s done.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Evolving78 said:


> I’m not understanding her logic and this person works in healthcare?


I belong to a black nurse group on FB and a lot of them are distrustful of the vaccine and say ignorant things.

There are some Medical people giving out straight lies to their patients.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Black Ambrosia said:


> Has she changed her stance?
> 
> My nephew and his very pregnant gf weren’t planning to get vaccinated until her doctor told them she needed to get it. They both had covid early in her pregnancy. I think she was ok but he was in a bad way. He never admits how bad it was but I could tell by the way he was talking to people that he was in a lot of pain and he complained about his chest hurting. I hoped that experience would be enough for him to come around but it wasn’t. Honestly I’ll believe it when he tells me it’s done.


She said the experience humbled her. She had believed that she would easily be able to handle covid if they got it. 

I do not know if she has changed her mind about the vaccine tho. She had to bring up the very rare example of how some people have a deadly reaction to vaccines and can’t be vaccinated.

 I didn’t respond to her text because I don’t feel like nonsense and didn’t want to engage her while she’s worried about her husband.


----------



## awhyley

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I belong to a black nurse group on FB and a lot of them are distrustful of the vaccine and say ignorant things.
> 
> There are some Medical people giving out straight lies to their patients.



This.  Nearly 1/2 of the medical team over here are (not) vaccinated.  How can you see people die EVERY DAY and not be convinced?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The interesting thing about the booster is that I hadn't thought about the fact it's only been about 3 months since I got my second dose and they are saying to do it at 8 months. Feels like a freaking life time ago when I got it. 

And still no superpowers. Boo.


----------



## Melaninme

Israel's COVID-19 Vaccine Breakthrough Cases Exceed 50%
					

According to the Israeli Health Ministry COVID-19 data dashboard on August 11, 2021, the number of serious COVID-19 cases reached 405 yesterday, the highest one-day total since March 2021. Furthermore, about 250 of these patients were fully vaccinated, known as a 'breakthrough case,' reported...




					www.precisionvaccinations.com


----------



## HappyAtLast

awhyley said:


> This.  Nearly 1/2 of the medical team over here are (not) vaccinated.  How can you see people die EVERY DAY and not be convinced?


Wow. Smh. 72% in my hospital and clinics are vaccinated.


----------



## Peppermynt

Another article that just reaffirms my mask regimen. 



			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/08/breakthrough-covid-19-cases-may-be-a-bigger-problem.html


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> Another article that just reaffirms my mask regimen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/08/breakthrough-covid-19-cases-may-be-a-bigger-problem.html


There were 2 studies from a couple of weeks ago that said in Israel, breakthrough cases were a problem and an almost identical situation in Massachusetts.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Welp it's happening. Patients are reporting they need their Covid results before their life insurance applications are approved.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## BrownBetty

A family member just passed, non covid related.  Though they had covid earlier in the year and were already in semi bad health.  Now the funeral arrangements need to be made.  They live in a high covid rate state.  There are some family they don't want to travel due to covid others who are acting as if the pandemic is over.  SMH... it is crazy to watch.

People are nuts.  My cousin lives in the south. The other day they were trying to convince me that the wypipo e.g healthcare workers were maskless outside with their family so they knew something that we didn't.  I asked what is that?  "People are just hyping the pandemic up to get people scared." Huh? WTF kind of logic?
I tried to explain to them that there is a lower transmission rate outdoors and folks are willing to risk being maskless since it isn't as risky as indoors.  "Well why would they suit up and mask up at work? and not outdoors?"  I decided in that moment I wasn't going to engage with them.  They have kids and no one in the house is vaccinated.  I told them good luck and hung up. 

I told the folks in my life to grab the KN95 masks now and start using it.  I was mostly ignored.  *shrugs*
I speak 1x and leave it alone.


----------



## Melaninme

vevster said:


> There were 2 studies from a couple of weeks ago that said in Israel, breakthrough cases were a problem and an almost identical situation in Massachusetts.


What is clear is that “breakthrough” cases are not the rare events the term implies. As of 15 August, 514 Israelis were hospitalized with severe or critical COVID-19, a 31% increase from just 4 days earlier. Of the 514, 59% were fully vaccinated. Of the vaccinated, 87% were 60 or older. “There are so many breakthrough infections that they dominate and most of the hospitalized patients are actually vaccinated,” says Uri Shalit, a bioinformatician at the Israel Institute of Technology (Technion) who has consulted on COVID-19 for the government. “One of the big stories from Israel [is]: ‘Vaccines work, but not well enough.’”






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## vevster

Melaninme said:


> What is clear is that “breakthrough” cases are not the rare events the term implies. As of 15 August, 514 Israelis were hospitalized with severe or critical COVID-19, a 31% increase from just 4 days earlier. Of the 514, 59% were fully vaccinated. Of the vaccinated, 87% were 60 or older. “There are so many breakthrough infections that they dominate and most of the hospitalized patients are actually vaccinated,” says Uri Shalit, a bioinformatician at the Israel Institute of Technology (Technion) who has consulted on COVID-19 for the government. “One of the big stories from Israel [is]: ‘Vaccines work, but not well enough.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencemag.org


I just ran out and passed a few people masked up outside but reeked of BO. If I can smell their BO I’m inhaling any Corona they may have right?  That is why I make sure my system is high in the building blocks for my immune system. I feel my strategy / lifestyle is equivalent if not better than any vaccine. Without side effects.


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ 





> Of the vaccinated, 87% were 60 or older.


That is the key point though; we already know that older people are more susceptible to Covid-19. And we also know that older people also have diminished immune responses in general. The flip side is that only 13% of fully vaccinated people currently hospitalized are under 60. From that perspective, the vaccines are very effective, among younger persons with stronger immune responses. However, I would also want more information on the conditions and habits of the vaccinated people sick with Covid in Israel… do they live in multigenerational homes with unvaccinated family members, were they regularly out and about unmasked indoors with others who were unmasked and whose vaccinated status was uncontrolled/unknown, what comorbidities do they have, etc.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If A Fart Can Make It Through Pants, How Can A Mask Protect You From A Virus?​More and more lately, people in this country seem to think that everything is all or nothing, black-and-white, this side or that side. We seem unable to discuss any subject with any level of nuance — we back into our respective corners and hiss and gnash our teeth at the enemy. This holds especially true when it comes to discussing the coronavirus pandemic.

Take the mask debate. Many have taken the stance that, unless it’s an N95 respirator (so named because they filter out 95% of air particles), there’s no point in wearing any mask at all. Some seem to think that even an N95 mask is pointless.

Because, get this — you can smell farts through a mask.

“Let’s consider the size of the molecules that make up the stink smell in farts,” he says in his thread. “We’ll focus on one particular example, as the others are similarly sized (when compared to the size of a virus).

“Well, a fart molecule is a rather small molecule with a diameter around 4*10^-10 m (0.4 nm, about 1.6*10^-8 inches). By comparison, viruses typically range in diameter from about 20 nm up to about 400 nm (J. Biol. Phys., 2013, 39(2), 215), with COVID-19 being around 60-140 nm (Cell. Mol. Immun., 2020). The difference in sizes of the COVID-19 virus and a common odorant in farts is 2-3 orders of magnitude (100–1000 times the diameter of the smaller methanethiol).

*Did you get that? The COVID-19 virus is one hundred to one thousand times bigger than a fart molecule.*

“To argue that ‘since I can smell a fart through a mask, there’s no point in wearing a mask to protect me against viruses’ is like securing a medieval castle with a gate to keep out invading horsemen, but arguing that because roaches can still enter that there is no point in having a gate. Clearly you have not considered that the horseman is the greater threat.”

The horses are coronavirus, y’all. The roaches are the fart smell. If everyone wears a mask, we all decrease the odds of passing coronavirus to each other. This is basic risk mitigation — another kind of science, incidentally.
If A Fart Can Make It Through Pants, How Can A Mask Protect You From A Virus? (yahoo.com)


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Edit: Tweets aren't available anymore.


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> What is clear is that “breakthrough” cases are not the rare events the term implies. As of 15 August, 514 Israelis were hospitalized with severe or critical COVID-19, a 31% increase from just 4 days earlier. Of the 514, 59% were fully vaccinated. Of the vaccinated, 87% were 60 or older. “There are so many breakthrough infections that they dominate and most of the hospitalized patients are actually vaccinated,” says Uri Shalit, a bioinformatician at the Israel Institute of Technology (Technion) who has consulted on COVID-19 for the government. “One of the big stories from Israel [is]: ‘Vaccines work, but not well enough.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencemag.org


If most of your population is vaccinated then most of your hospitalizations will be vaccinated people. They never claimed that the vaccine was 100% effective. Of course there are going to be people who get Covid and end up in the hospital anyway. If the vaccine is 95% effective then there’s still a lot of vaccinated people who will get sick anyway.

People are being weird about this. I know a girl who got measles while traveling despite being vaccinated, but I’m not out here claiming that the MMR vaccine doesn’t work because it is only 97% effective.


----------



## Nay

I follow this doctor on Twitter.  He posts a lot of Covid stories, including people who currently have or have passed from the virus.  It is so sobering to put a face to all of this.  So many lives gone.

Here is his Twitter page if anyone else wants to see it:  https://twitter.com/Cleavon_MD


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> “Well, *a fart molecule is a rather small molecule with a diameter around 4*10^-10 m (0.4 nm, about 1.6*10^-8 inches).* By comparison, viruses typically range in diameter from about 20 nm up to about 400 nm (J. Biol. Phys., 2013, 39(2), 215), with COVID-19 being around 60-140 nm (Cell. Mol. Immun., 2020). The difference in sizes of the COVID-19 virus and a common odorant in farts is 2-3 orders of magnitude (100–1000 times the diameter of the smaller methanethiol).


Chile who measured this??? Lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> Chile who measured this??? Lol


----------



## HappyAtLast

BrownBetty said:


> People are nuts.  My *cousin lives in the south. *The other day they were* trying to convince me that the wypipo* *e.g healthcare workers were maskless outside with their family so they knew something that we didn't.*  I asked what is that?  "People are just hyping the pandemic up to get people scared." Huh? WTF kind of logic?
> I tried to explain to them that there is a lower transmission rate outdoors and folks are willing to risk being maskless since it isn't as risky as indoors.  "Well why would they suit up and mask up at work? and not outdoors?"  I decided in that moment I wasn't going to engage with them.  They have kids and no one in the house is vaccinated.  I told them good luck and hung up.
> 
> I told the folks in my life to grab the KN95 masks now and start using it.  I was mostly ignored.  *shrugs*
> I speak 1x and leave it alone.


Ugh, I have never met so many black people that believe YT is right since moving to podunk FL. Truly still a slave mentality.


----------



## yamilee21

oneastrocurlie said:


> A thread on Israel. She's a scientist for vaccine development. It goes longer than what I posted.


I’m not able to see these, but I found a professor on Twitter who also created a thread explaining the situation in Israel, and wrote an article as well.








						Israeli data: How can efficacy vs. severe disease be strong when 60% of hospitalized are vaccinated?
					

A surge involving the rapidly-transmitting Delta variant in heavily vaccinated countries has led to much hand-wringing that the vaccines are not effective against Delta, or vaccine effectivenss wanes after 4-6 months.  This has fueled anti-vaccine sentiment suggesting the vaccines are not...




					www.covid-datascience.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

yamilee21 said:


> I’m not able to see these, but I found a professor on Twitter who also created a thread explaining the situation in Israel, and wrote an article as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli data: How can efficacy vs. severe disease be strong when 60% of hospitalized are vaccinated?
> 
> 
> A surge involving the rapidly-transmitting Delta variant in heavily vaccinated countries has led to much hand-wringing that the vaccines are not effective against Delta, or vaccine effectivenss wanes after 4-6 months.  This has fueled anti-vaccine sentiment suggesting the vaccines are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.covid-datascience.com



Thanks! She was saying the same things. I'll edit my post.


----------



## awhyley

HappyAtLast said:


> Welp it's happening. Patients are reporting they need their Covid results before their life insurance applications are approved.



Yep, from what I gather, old contracts in force are "safe" but anyone new coming on for a policy is getting scrutinized to the T.


----------



## vevster

This is so interesting..... my cousin had a chronic condition resolve when she first got the vaccine months ago..... the condition returned recently.  The shots have an expiration date it appears.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I have to take a break from my FB friends sometimes and I’m about to have to do the same for this thread


----------



## dancinstallion

Texas parent rips mask off teacher's face, school official warns: 'Do not fight mask wars in our schools'​


Spoiler



"Some parents physically and verbally assaulted teachers because of masks. One parent ripped a teacher's mask off her face, Leonard said. Others yelled at another teacher to remove her mask because they claimed it made it difficult to understand what she was saying.

  "This type of behavior will not be tolerated in Eanes ISD," Leonard wrote Tuesday. "Our staff are on the front lines of this pandemic; let's give them some space and grace. Please, I am asking everyone to be kind . . . do not fight mask wars in our schools."  

The incidents reflect the growing tensions around mask mandates in schools as students return for the new academic year while coronavirus cases surge. Last week, a parent in California allegedly yelled at a school principal over mask requirements and then struck a teacher. The parent is now banned from school grounds.

Stephanie Elizalde, the superintendent of Austin Independent School District wrote in an essay for Time that she was mandating masks because the situation in the city is "dire."

"I cannot live with a tragedy occurring because I was afraid of the possible consequences of defying part of the governor's order," she wrote. "I realize, of course, that the governor's executive order may mean that we will be fined for requiring masks. I'd rather pay money than risk a child's life."

Leonard implored community members to refrain from violence, regardless of whether they agree with mask policies.

"The children are watching and learning how we behave," he said, "so let's make the time our students spend in school a joyful and positive experience."

"]


----------



## Evolving78

I’m trying not to be the overprotective parent, but what am I suppose to do? I just wanna keep my family safe. Y’all have any advice for teens that want to participate in social outings?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> I’m trying not to be the overprotective parent, but what am I suppose to do? I just wanna keep my family safe. Y’all have any advice for teens that want to participate in social outings?


Maybe find stories of people their age being hospitalized? I honestly don't know. I've never seeen so many people who literally have to have it happen to them before they act right. I don't expect more from a teenager than an adult.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> Texas parent rips mask off teacher's face, school official warns: 'Do not fight mask wars in our schools'​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Some parents physically and verbally assaulted teachers because of masks. One parent ripped a teacher's mask off her face, Leonard said. Others yelled at another teacher to remove her mask because they claimed it made it difficult to understand what she was saying.
> 
> "This type of behavior will not be tolerated in Eanes ISD," Leonard wrote Tuesday. "Our staff are on the front lines of this pandemic; let's give them some space and grace. Please, I am asking everyone to be kind . . . do not fight mask wars in our schools."
> 
> The incidents reflect the growing tensions around mask mandates in schools as students return for the new academic year while coronavirus cases surge. Last week, a parent in California allegedly yelled at a school principal over mask requirements and then struck a teacher. The parent is now banned from school grounds.
> 
> Stephanie Elizalde, the superintendent of Austin Independent School District wrote in an essay for Time that she was mandating masks because the situation in the city is "dire."
> 
> "I cannot live with a tragedy occurring because I was afraid of the possible consequences of defying part of the governor's order," she wrote. "I realize, of course, that the governor's executive order may mean that we will be fined for requiring masks. I'd rather pay money than risk a child's life."
> 
> Leonard implored community members to refrain from violence, regardless of whether they agree with mask policies.
> 
> "The children are watching and learning how we behave," he said, "so let's make the time our students spend in school a joyful and positive experience."
> 
> "]


If somebody rips another persons mask off the ripped party is well within their rights to choose violence.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Kanky

Evolving78 said:


> I’m trying not to be the overprotective parent, but what am I suppose to do? I just wanna keep my family safe. Y’all have any advice for teens that want to participate in social outings?


I’m assuming they’ve been vaccinated and know how and when to wear a mask? There aren’t a lot of healthy vaccinated teenagers getting severe illness. Encourage them to do outside stuff as much as possible and to hang out with vaccinated friends.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> If most of your population is vaccinated then most of your hospitalizations will be vaccinated people. They never claimed that the vaccine was 100% effective. Of course there are going to be people who get Covid and end up in the hospital anyway. If the vaccine is 95% effective then there’s still a lot of vaccinated people who will get sick anyway.
> 
> People are being weird about this. I know a girl who got measles while traveling despite being vaccinated, but I’m not out here claiming that the MMR vaccine doesn’t work because it is only 97% effective.


Pregnancies are 25% likely to end in a miscarriage or loss. But people will encourage women to conceive.

Condoms are 96% effective. As is most birth control. No desire or demand to pull them off the market. Highly encouraged.

Seatbelts reduce risk of death by 45% and risk of injury by about 50%. You are 30x more likely to be thrown out the window without one. But they are encouraged, and only in the last 15-20 years, you can be ticketed or penalized heavily for being caught without one on. If you google, you can see how people picketed the local government, their congressperson, their local commissioners about wearing them. Car seats as well. Infringing on their rights. 

Overall, modern vaccines, (even the ones that had tons of additives in them) were about 99% effective. Maybe less. There is 1% adverse reaction/injury AND death associated with modern routine vaccines. AND MILLIONS more people have routine vaccines. Even those who are anti-flu and anti-covid vaccine. They mama nem had them vaccinated as children. And here they are all today telling us we crazy.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I do understand that the vaccine I was voluntarily injected with was designed with Covid variant Alpha in mind and Covid variant Delta is out here  :cenored: up.  but I do feel some kind of way about getting a booster at the 8 month mark as opposed to one year.  Perhaps it's OCD and I fully acknowledge that facts don't care about my feelings but as the booster shots roll out I will be very interested out the why's and what's.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This is going to become the norm.
Where we live, NO Pediatric offices take unvaccinated kids. Only 2-3 Family practices will see them. Not surprised with the COVID vaccine either. In the moms groups, so many mothers ask where are the pediatricians that take unvaccinated kids, and we have to tell them, there are none. Many of them NEED to see Pediatricians vs Family Practice bc these Pediatricians have experience and advanced specialties in childhood and adolescent medicine.
Edited. I was trying to say no Peds offices take "UNvaccinated" kids.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I do understand that the vaccine I was voluntarily injected with was designed with Covid variant Alpha in mind and Covid variant Delta is out here  :cenored: up.  but I do feel some kind of way about getting a booster at the 8 month mark as opposed to one year.  Perhaps it's OCD and I fully acknowledge that facts don't care about my feelings but as the booster shots roll out I will be very interested out the why's and what's.


I wonder if they just weighed the risks vs benefits and just told people to come on.
I will say that MANY folk who were first in line have little to no antibodies 7 months later so they could be basing it on that? IDK but I'll be boostered up next month or October bc I got my first one in December.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Even those who are anti-flu and anti-covid vaccine. They mama nem had them vaccinated as children. And here they are all today telling us we crazy.


One aspect is that because Jenny McCartney needed something to blame besides her and her husband's  white aryan genetic codes for producing a short autistic yet very blonde child, a smear campaign was propagated against vaccines.


----------



## Evolving78

@Black Ambrosia 
@Kanky 
Thank you for your suggestions and I had a talk, and we came to an understanding and agreement to continue to take precautions and stick with vaccinated friends. My teens are back in school and there has been chaos from day 1!


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> I do understand that the vaccine I was voluntarily injected with was designed with Covid variant Alpha in mind and Covid variant Delta is out here  :cenored: up.  but I do feel some kind of way about getting a booster at the 8 month mark as opposed to one year.  Perhaps it's OCD and I fully acknowledge that facts don't care about my feelings but as the booster shots roll out I will be very interested out the why's and what's.


The CDC reported 8k breakthrough cases resulting in severe illness or death out of the 165 million people that have been vaccinated so I’m wondering why too.
We are never getting rid of Covid thanks to the unvaccinated, unmasked and unwashed so there will probably have to be boosters forever.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Evolving78 said:


> I’m trying not to be the overprotective parent, but what am I suppose to do? I just wanna keep my family safe. Y’all have any advice for teens that want to participate in social outings?


Make sure he masks. I heavily restricted my teen from activities last year and he developed some anxiety stemming from the isolation. After that and realizing that the pandemic was going to be dragging on forever,  I realized I would need to let him out to do a few things for his own mental health, and that we'd be as safe as we can.

He's vaccinated, of course. He does outings, especially if they are outdoors (he has a group of friends that play tennis together for instance) and he does some outdoor church activities. 

He's always to mask if close to other people or indoors.  He seems to be very good about it and does not complain. He's just happy to be able to do a few of the things he used to do.


----------



## Kanky




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Just when I think they can’t sink any lower…


----------



## PatDM'T

Kanky said:


>


So this 
piece of 
is tryna to imply
his racist 
has receipts
of my people
hurdling with his
antimasking
(possibly due
to bad breath)
no bathing ilk?
GTHOOHWTBS!

I hafta say
it is laughable
how terrified
this dying breed
of ignant old ugly
white men that
smell of wet
dog is of us
replacing them
in every avenue.

Must really suck
to be them now
having their
worthlessness
exposed in the
brilliant beam
of our excellence.

Back in the day
they held us down
so they could pretend
they were something.
Now we soar and
it is killing them.
And like dying flies,
they are still buzzing
as they spin helplessly
on their backs 
being just as grossly
annoying as those
maggot parents are!

Pathetic!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I just had a covid scare.

I woke up earlier this week with cold but might be covid symptoms - sneezing, runny nose, nasal congestion, and a few days later, a serious cough. Getting covid twice in a year (I had it in late February, got vaccinated in July) would have been the absolute pits, but not too surprising since I'm living in FL - and not just anywhere FL - but the covid epicenter of the state where people out here acting like the pandemic over.

Thankfully, the PCR test came back negative. So this is just a cold. But how the heck I get a cold unless I came in contact with the virus particles? Uh I'm about to upgrade to KN95 masks and/or double mask because I easily could have come in contact with covid virus particles instead. 

I just woke up and saw this negative covid test result but I'm about to wait to share the deets with my supervisor and stay home and remote work again today


----------



## PatDM'T

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just had a covid scare.
> 
> I woke up earlier this week with cold but might be covid symptoms - sneezing, runny nose, nasal congestion, and a few days later, a serious cough. Getting covid twice in a year (I had it in late February, got vaccinated in July) would have been the absolute pits, but not too surprising since I'm living in FL - and not just anywhere FL - but the covid epicenter of the state where people out here acting like the pandemic over.
> 
> Thankfully, the PCR test came back negative. So this is just a cold. But how the heck I get a cold unless I came in contact with the virus particles? Uh I'm about to upgrade to KN95 masks and/or double mask because I easily could have come in contact with covid virus particles instead.
> 
> I just woke up and saw this negative covid test result but I'm about to wait to share the deets with my supervisor and stay home and remote work again today



 
Glad you are OK.
I would stay
home too.


----------



## lavaflow99

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is going to become the norm.
> Where we live, NO Pediatric offices take vaccinated kids. Only 2-3 Family practices will see them. Not surprised with the COVID vaccine either. In the moms groups, so many mothers ask where are the pediatricians that take unvaccinated kids, and we have to tell them, there are none. Many of them NEED to see Pediatricians vs Family Practice bc these Pediatricians have experience and advanced specialties in childhood and adolescent medicine.


I think you mean no pediatrician in your area takes unvaccinated kids.

But yeah this phenomenon isn’t new in the pediatric world.  Many a pediatricians “discharge” kids/families from their practice if the parent doesn’t want to vaccinate their child with the routine vaccines. They just have to send the family I think a 30 day notice sent in a certified letter and provide options so the family isn’t deemed as abandoned and protects the pediatrician legally.

I ain’t mad that doctors are doing the same with the COVID vaccine and I hope more follow


----------



## Evolving78

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just had a covid scare.
> 
> I woke up earlier this week with cold but might be covid symptoms - sneezing, runny nose, nasal congestion, and a few days later, a serious cough. Getting covid twice in a year (I had it in late February, got vaccinated in July) would have been the absolute pits, but not too surprising since I'm living in FL - and not just anywhere FL - but the covid epicenter of the state where people out here acting like the pandemic over.
> 
> Thankfully, the PCR test came back negative. So this is just a cold. But how the heck I get a cold unless I came in contact with the virus particles? Uh I'm about to upgrade to KN95 masks and/or double mask because I easily could have come in contact with covid virus particles instead.
> 
> I just woke up and saw this negative covid test result but I'm about to wait to share the deets with my supervisor and stay home and remote work again today


Maybe allergies?


----------



## B_Phlyy

Kanky said:


>


Every unvaccinated Black person I know is a Republican.


----------



## BrownBetty

In good news, my cousin is getting vaxxed today, so they say.  This wasn't an access issue they pass many vaccination sites daily.  Their gym now requires vaxx cards and many restaurants around them, just to start.
I asked what changed their mind and the answer was the inability to have access to the places they wanted to go.


----------



## mensa

B_Phlyy said:


> Every unvaccinated Black person I know is a Republican.


I know. Why?!?!?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Evolving78 said:


> Maybe allergies?



I don't have any allergies that I'm aware of.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

A group of my sister's friends all flew out to Vegas to see Usher last week. (Sis declined to go on the trip). One of the girls tested positive for COVID just a few days after returning. (They all were vaccinated).


----------



## Crackers Phinn

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just had a covid scare.
> 
> I woke up earlier this week with cold but might be covid symptoms - sneezing, runny nose, nasal congestion, and a few days later, a serious cough. Getting covid twice in a year (I had it in late February, got vaccinated in July) would have been the absolute pits, but not too surprising since I'm living in FL - and not just anywhere FL - but the covid epicenter of the state where people out here acting like the pandemic over.
> 
> Thankfully, the PCR test came back negative. So this is just a cold. But how the heck I get a cold unless I came in contact with the virus particles? Uh I'm about to upgrade to KN95 masks and/or double mask because I easily could have come in contact with covid virus particles instead.
> 
> I just woke up and saw this negative covid test result but I'm about to wait to share the deets with my supervisor and stay home and remote work again today


Could have been seasonal allergies/hay fever.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

lavaflow99 said:


> *I think you mean no pediatrician in your area takes unvaccinated kids.*
> 
> But yeah this phenomenon isn’t new in the pediatric world.  Many a pediatricians “discharge” kids/families from their practice if the parent doesn’t want to vaccinate their child with the routine vaccines. They just have to send the family I think a 30 day notice sent in a certified letter and provide options so the family isn’t deemed as abandoned and protects the pediatrician legally.
> 
> I ain’t mad that doctors are doing the same with the COVID vaccine and I hope more follow


Yes. Thanks. I will edit.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> Every unvaccinated Black person I know is a Republican.


or a non-voter. One tried to get gully on my FB post and I had to get her straight.


----------



## Melaninme

U.S. reviewing if Moderna shot tied to higher heart inflammation risk - Washington Post
					

U.S. health officials are reviewing reports that Moderna Inc's COVID-19 vaccine may be linked to a higher risk of a rare heart condition in younger adults than previously thought, the Washington Post reported late on Thursday, citing people familiar with the review.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> Could have been seasonal allergies/hay fever.



Hmm... I've never had this before.


----------



## PatDM'T

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Hmm... I've never had this before.


Girl, there is
always a
first time.

My sister is
40 and only
just started having
season allergies
two years ago.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

B_Phlyy said:


> Every unvaccinated Black person I know is a Republican.


This or don't (can't) vote.
~~~~~~~~~
It just tickles me that folks always talking about the democrat plantation but Republicans stay firing shots at how black folks are the source of any and every problem.   But I'm sheep tho.


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> U.S. reviewing if Moderna shot tied to higher heart inflammation risk - Washington Post
> 
> 
> U.S. health officials are reviewing reports that Moderna Inc's COVID-19 vaccine may be linked to a higher risk of a rare heart condition in younger adults than previously thought, the Washington Post reported late on Thursday, citing people familiar with the review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


“Data from a government agency's safety monitoring system in that month suggested a rate of *12.6 cases of heart inflammation per million in 12-to 39-year-olds*.”

 I mean that’s not great, but it is still a lot lower than the number of people with long Covid after “mild” infections.


----------



## dynamic1

Kanky said:


> “Data from a government agency's safety monitoring system in that month suggested a rate of *12.6 cases of heart inflammation per million in 12-to 39-year-olds*.”
> 
> I mean that’s not great, but it is still a lot lower than the number of people with long Covid after “mild” infections.


I would like to know the rate of heart inflammation in 12-to 39-year-olds that catch covid-19. We heard the reports on this prior to the vaccine when sports programs started again and athletes started  reporting issues. It would be good to have a comparison and information on if a vaccine plus infection changes anything in either direction. 

With the talk of a booster so soon, I can see why people throw their hands up.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

This has also been reported in Florida smh


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I ventured into negro Clubhouse into a room called why black folks won't get vaccinated and it's go be a whole lot of our cousin'nems that's go die or go end up with an unchecked bug riding in their system long term as a direct result of their internet PhD's and biblical hotep nonsense.

We are legit about to head into a second full year of a pandemic.  The hospitals filling up aren't anybody's imagination.  It taking a month or more to schedule a funeral because there's more dead people than usual ain't nobody's imagination.   People out here playing and play play time been over.  It's not just anti vax, it's anti mask.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> “Data from a government agency's safety monitoring system in that month suggested a rate of *12.6 cases of heart inflammation per million in 12-to 39-year-olds*.”
> 
> I mean that’s not great, but it is still a lot lower than the number of people with long Covid after “mild” infections.


12.6 vs 999,987.40 

I don't say this lightly but it sucks to be the 12.6 and with every shot I worry about being one of them but rolling the dice a million times show that  the odds are in favor of being one of the 999,987 who aren't going to have vaccine related heart inflammation.


----------



## Chrismiss

Crackers Phinn said:


> I ventured into negro Clubhouse into a room called why black folks won't get vaccinated and* it's go be a whole lot of our cousin'nems that's go die* or go end up with an unchecked bug riding in their system long term as a direct result of their internet PhD's and biblical hotep nonsense.
> 
> We are legit about to head into a second full year of a pandemic.  The hospitals filling up aren't anybody's imagination.  It taking a month or more to schedule a funeral because there's more dead people than usual ain't nobody's imagination.   People out here playing and play play time been over.  It's not just anti vax, it's anti mask.


 Agreed. That room always pops up in my feed. Im not trying to hear the stupid ish.


----------



## Melaninme

Melissa Joan Hart, fully vaccinated and sick with Covid, warns others to 'stay vigilant' | CNN
					

Melissa Joan Hart has revealed she's quite sick with Covid, despite being fully vaccinated and wants to encourage others to "stay safe."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> 12.6 vs 999,987.40
> 
> I don't say this lightly but it sucks to be the 12.6 and with every shot I worry about being one of them but rolling the dice a million times show that  the odds are in favor of being one of the 999,987 who aren't going to have vaccine related heart inflammation.


The weather channel says that the odds of getting struck by lightening in your lifetime are about 1 in 15,000.  These kinds of odds are not going to stop me from taking the vaccine.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This has also been reported in Florida smh



OMG.   

I didn't know what ivermectin was until a few days ago. Someone on FB - who lives out in one of those deep red counties that is leading the state of FL in covid infections - posted this White woman's rant about "why can't the doctors do more to help my dying (unvaccinated) husband" posts. This woman asked for him to be vaccinated while he's in the ICU. Asked about hydrochloroquine. Asked about ivermectin. She was mad as heck that the doctors wouldn't "do anything" to save her husband, the "$2 cure for covid that Big Pharma" is keeping away from everyone, and about these doctors' "lack of professionalism." 

I figured this must be the new-new that's spreading around on those "news" circles "they" frequent.


----------



## Kanky

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OMG.
> 
> I didn't know what ivermectin was until a few days ago. Someone on FB - who lives out in one of those deep red counties that is leading the state of FL in covid infections - posted this White woman's rant about "why can't the doctors do more to help my dying (unvaccinated) husband" posts. This woman asked for him to be vaccinated while he's in the ICU. Asked about hydrochloroquine. Asked about ivermectin. She was mad as heck that the doctors wouldn't "do anything" to save her husband, the "$2 cure for covid that Big Pharma" is keeping away from everyone, and about these doctors' "lack of professionalism."
> 
> I figured this must be the new-new that's spreading around on those "news" circles "they" frequent.


I remember when Trump got Covid and idiots on Twitter expected him to be taking hydroxychloroquine and vitamins. Instead he checked himself into the hospital and got actual treatments for Covid instead of the snake oil he’d been encouraging everyone else to take. But of course this didn’t convince them and they still know that there is a magic pill that big pharma is hiding from them.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Kanky said:


> I remember when Trump got Covid and idiots on Twitter expected him to be taking hydroxychloroquine and vitamins. Instead he checked himself into the hospital and got actual treatments for Covid instead of the snake oil he’d been encouraging everyone else to take. But of course this didn’t convince them and they still know that there is a magic pill that big pharma is hiding from them.



I was actually hoping he'd take a bleach injection  but alas, my dreams did not come true


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Melissa Joan Hart, fully vaccinated and sick with Covid, warns others to 'stay vigilant' | CNN
> 
> 
> Melissa Joan Hart has revealed she's quite sick with Covid, despite being fully vaccinated and wants to encourage others to "stay safe."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **


_*The "Sabrina the Teenage Witch" star took to Instagram (from bed) to tell followers "it's bad" and that she thinks she may have caught it from one of her kids. She continued: "I think as a country we got a little lazy and I'm really mad that my kids didn't have to wear a mask at school. I'm pretty sure that's where this came from. *_

It be your own kids.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Kanky said:


> I remember when Trump got Covid and idiots on Twitter expected him to be taking hydroxychloroquine and vitamins. Instead he checked himself into the hospital and got actual treatments for Covid instead of the snake oil he’d been encouraging everyone else to take. But of course this didn’t convince them and they still know that there is a magic pill that big pharma is hiding from them.


He's also vaccinated and is on record advocating for others to get it. Like, you idiots listen to him about everything else, why is this the little molehill that you literally may die on?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

B_Phlyy said:


> He's also vaccinated and is on record advocating for others to get it. Like, you idiots listen to him about everything else, why is this the little molehill that you literally may die on?



I don't understand this part because he's *still* taking credit for this vaccine that's saving lives. His words.


----------



## pear

Crackers Phinn said:


> This or don't (can't) vote.
> ~~~~~~~~~
> It just tickles me that folks always talking about the democrat plantation but Republicans stay firing shots at how black folks are the source of any and every problem.   But I'm sheep tho.





We all know there are racists in both parties…but Republicans default back to being overtly racist way too much for me to give them any type of loyalty.


----------



## MamaBear2012

My kids' school is sending 6 classes home to quarantine for 10 days. Thankfully, my kids aren't in that number, but I feel like it's just a matter of time. I was talking to a neighbor today and she just seems so defeated. She works in the arts and her job ended last year when the pandemic started. She just got a new job as a director of a program, and she said that she just has so much anxiety about school. She had tears in her eyes. She was like, "I just started this new job, and classes are already quarantining (her sons aren't quarantined...yet), so if my kids have to come home, it falls on me. Not my husband, this will be all me." I felt so bad. 

I'm a SAHM. If my kids have to quarantine or if they get a cold, flu, whatever, I just bring them home. We can set up virtual school. We make it work. It's not ideal, but I'm not stressed about that part. My kids getting Covid is the part that I don't want. But she's worried about Covid and how these disruptions will affect her new job. Families are going to struggle through another school year and it's already looking bad.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Meaning they may have to focus efforts on vaccinated individuals since they statistically have a greater chance of survival 









						Vaccination Status May Be Considered To Get ICU Beds At Dallas-Area Hospitals If Covid Spread Worsens
					

Covid cases are skyrocketing with no signs of a slowdown there.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Hmm, all of the black folks I know who won’t get vaccinated are Democrats or they are crunchy. They keep bringing up the Tuskegee experiment or they bring up how great their immune system is with all of their vitamins/supplements/juices/berries etc


----------



## Melaninme

Updated tracker:



			https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> or a non-voter. One tried to get gully on my FB post and I had to get her straight.


Yes, most of the ones I encounter are the “voting doesn’t matter because the parties are the same” types; though a few are part of the extreme natural health movement that has merged with the conspiracy theory movement, while being co-opted by the extreme right-wing libertarian movement.


----------



## pear

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Hmm, all of the black folks I know who won’t get vaccinated are Democrats or they are crunchy. They keep bringing up the Tuskegee experiment or they bring up how great their immune system is with all of their vitamins/supplements/juices/berries etc



Sadly I also know a lot of black folks that I am pretty sure are not Republican (maybe Democrat, Independents or have politically checked out) who won’t get vaccinated. I understand having some level of fear or skepticism but some of their reasoning around not getting the vaccine makes me question some aspects of their intellect .

I am just disappointed and shocked because we are the main group of people who are underserved and unprotected within the healthcare system yet too many of us are still taking our chances by not getting vaccinated.


----------



## MamaBear2012

COVID Crisis Impacting Orlando’s Water Supply​
Orlando, Florida’s water supply system is facing a crisis because COVID patients need of liquid oxygen that normally treats the city’s water. The mayor is now asking residents to cut back on water usage as a result.

The Orlando Sentinel reports:

_Orlando Utilities Commission consumes 10 tankers of liquid oxygen each week to remove odor and color from water.
A sharp increase in the usage of liquid oxygen by hospitals in treating COVID-19 patients has resulted in short supplies for other uses._

Orlando Mayor Buddy Dyer didn’t mince words about the cause of this crisis:

*This is another unfortunate impact of the pandemic continuing to surge in our community and another result of what happens when residents don't get vaccinated and become critically ill and need dire medical support and treatment.*

The Mayor says this isn’t an emergency yet, but if they don’t take action now it could reach that level soon.

The county that encompasses Orlando, Orange County reported 8,800 new cases over the past week with an 18.3% positivity rate.









						COVID Crisis Impacting Orlando's Water Supply - News & Guts Media
					

Orlando, Florida’s water supply system is facing a crisis because COVID patients need of liquid oxygen that normally treats the city’s water. The mayor is now asking residents to cut back on water usage as a result. The Orlando Sentinel reports: Orlando Utilities Commission consumes 10 tankers...




					www.newsandguts.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

AP urges DeSantis to end bullying aimed at reporter
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Twitter suspended the account of Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis' press secretary for violating rules on “abusive behavior” after The Associated Press said her conduct led to a reporter receiving threats and other online abuse.




					apnews.com
				




“Pushaw objected to Tuesday’s story by AP’s Tallahassee, Florida-based reporter Brendan Farrington, which pointed out that one of DeSantis’ multimillion-dollar donors invests in a company making the COVID-19 treatment drug Regeneron. DeSantis has been touting the monoclonal antibody treatment throughout the state.”

Florida’s governor is a piece of work, eh?

and if you’re ok with getting the MA treatment, why not get the vaccine? Neither one are fda approved. Talk about “big pharm”


----------



## Melaninme

Covid News: F.D.A. Expected to Fully Approve Pfizer Vaccine Next Week
					

The vaccine is now used under an emergency authorization, but the full approval is expected to lead to a wave of inoculation mandates. New York City requires many high school athletes to be vaccinated.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## dancinstallion

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This has also been reported in Florida smh




Doctors are prescribing Ivermectin for HUMANS and not the ones for animals.  Smh.  My husband's coworker was prescribed it a few months ago, earlier in the year, and I wrote about it here. He had comorbidities and is an obese Hispanic male. He had a moderate case It took about 7days and he was over covid.

Maybe people are buying the one for animals from various websites that don't need a prescription
 But there are doctors that will give a prescription that costs 7-14 dollars for ivermectin for humans.


----------



## dancinstallion

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Meaning they may have to focus efforts on vaccinated individuals since they statistically have a greater chance of survival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccination Status May Be Considered To Get ICU Beds At Dallas-Area Hospitals If Covid Spread Worsens
> 
> 
> Covid cases are skyrocketing with no signs of a slowdown there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



I worked in a covid unit in Dallas last year September. It was bad. People weren't masking, packing 2 major strip clubs to 100% full capacity, there were TRAFFIC jams to get to the strip clubs. Long lines to the bars. They will run out of beds because They do not care!!!!! 
My friend had guests from out of town and they wanted to see the city and no one was masking.


----------



## lavaflow99

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This has also been reported in Florida smh


So these people think it’s ok to take medicines made for animals (and I doubt they know the composition of the medication) but not a vaccine made for humans?


----------



## lavaflow99

Melaninme said:


> Covid News: F.D.A. Expected to Fully Approve Pfizer Vaccine Next Week
> 
> 
> The vaccine is now used under an emergency authorization, but the full approval is expected to lead to a wave of inoculation mandates. New York City requires many high school athletes to be vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


About dang time!

It’s about to be on and popping when the mandate hits.


----------



## vevster

Elevated Glucose Levels Favor SARS-CoV-2 Infection and Monocyte Response through a HIF-1α/Glycolysis-Dependent Axis - PubMed
					

COVID-19 can result in severe lung injury. It remained to be determined why diabetic individuals with uncontrolled glucose levels are more prone to develop the severe form of COVID-19. The molecular mechanism underlying SARS-CoV-2 infection and what determines the onset of the cytokine storm...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Seven pregnant women at UAB on ventilator with COVID
					

There were 39 unvaccinated pregnant women admitted to UAB hospital in August. Currently 10 of those women are in the intensive care unit and seven are on ventilators. Two pregnant women have died from COVID-19.




					www.al.com


----------



## HappyAtLast

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Hmm, all of the black folks I know who won’t get vaccinated are Democrats or they are crunchy. They keep bringing up the Tuskegee experiment or they bring up how great their immune system is with all of their vitamins/supplements/juices/berries etc


The black people I know who won't get vaccinated are just hillbillies!


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> So these people think it’s ok to take medicines made for animals (and I doubt they know the composition of the medication) but not a vaccine made for humans?


Then again if these fools are taking medicine that is dosed for animals, it is just getting rid of stupid.  So drink up folks! Drink up!  

#thinningtheherd #survivalofthefittest #naturalselectionatwork


----------



## PatDM'T

So stupid. 
And dangerous. 
This moron 
got covid 2x, 
went somewhere 
else and got it 
for the 3rd time 
and STILL won't 
wear a mask.


----------



## dynamic1

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OMG.
> 
> I didn't know what ivermectin was until a few days ago. Someone on FB - who lives out in one of those deep red counties that is leading the state of FL in covid infections - posted this White woman's rant about "why can't the doctors do more to help my dying (unvaccinated) husband" posts. This woman asked for him to be vaccinated while he's in the ICU. Asked about hydrochloroquine. Asked about ivermectin. She was mad as heck that the doctors wouldn't "do anything" to save her husband, the "$2 cure for covid that Big Pharma" is keeping away from everyone, and about these doctors' "lack of professionalism."
> 
> I figured this must be the new-new that's spreading around on those "news" circles "they" frequent.


I'm surprised there hasn't been a run on antidepressants (SSRIs) yet...or has there?

ETA: There were studies on treatments slowing the progression using SSRIs perhaps due to the anti-inflammatory properties of the drug in question. All the pharms want in or there really are alternatives. I don't know how much stock I put in this one or if its another pharma money grab but I do believe that lowering your inflammation is the key to better outcomes in the face of so many less than desirable health situations. I also know there are other ways to accomplish the task than an antidepressant.


----------



## Chromia

PatDM'T said:


> So stupid.
> And dangerous.
> This moron
> got covid 2x,
> went somewhere
> else and got it
> for the 3rd time
> and STILL won't
> wear a mask.


Wow. 3 times within 9 months.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> _*The "Sabrina the Teenage Witch" star took to Instagram (from bed) to tell followers "it's bad" and that she thinks she may have caught it from one of her kids. She continued: "I think as a country we got a little lazy and I'm really mad that my kids didn't have to wear a mask at school. I'm pretty sure that's where this came from. *_
> 
> It be your own kids.



And it even be your friend's kids. I met up with a close friend. She sound a little nasally but I think maybe I'm listening too hard. Later on she says she has a cold. A cold she got from her son who got it from the babysitter (allegedly). Guess who had the mildest of cold symptoms two days later? I get seasonal allergies pretty bad and it wasn't at that level but felt like a cold wanted to come but never made it. Couple days later I'm back to normal. I later found out she was feeling bad enough and was worried enough to try to get a covid test but guess she couldn't find an opening. 

I was annoyed with her for knowingly being sick, not saying so beforehand, and rescheduling. And mad at myself for not putting my mask on the second I thought she sounded off. 

Forget a little lazy, people just ain't thinking straight. Pre-covid you're advised to stay home if you are sick, why we playing games during a whole Pikachu?


----------



## dynamic1

Chromia said:


> Wow. 3 times within 9 months.


Do we really believe this story? So he has 3 positive covid test for three different periods.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

This is crazy


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Last night my mom texted to say that an older cousin (60+) of ours has been in the hospital for a week fighting COVID. She's on oxygen to help her breathe and is at the point of going on the ventilator, but she doesn't want to. At the same time her body is "tired" of trying to fight the virus. 

Apparently she was anti- getting the vaccine all this time. When she started experiencing covid symptoms, she got scared and tried to get vaccinated then, but no bueno. That's no lead time for it to have any real effect. They're expecting that she may pass in the next few days. I am so sad to hear this - and sad for her daughter, granddaughter, and great-grandchildren.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

sunshinebeautiful said:


> When she started experiencing covid symptoms, she got scared and tried to get vaccinated then, but no bueno. That's no lead time for it to have any real effect.


I’m so sorry for your family’s suffering. Was she able to get the MA infusion early on?

I do have to wonder why people start asking for the vaccine once they are really sick. This makes me think people don’t understand how a vaccine works.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m so sorry for your family’s suffering. Was she able to get the MA infusion early on?
> 
> I do have to wonder why people start asking for the vaccine once they are really sick. *This makes me think people don’t understand how a vaccine works*.



Thank you. I'm getting the information secondhand so I'm not even sure. It's just super sad all around.

@ the bolded. Same, but sadly not too surprising given the lack of scientific literacy the average American has.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m so sorry for your family’s suffering. Was she able to get the MA infusion early on?
> 
> I do have to wonder why people start asking for the vaccine once they are really sick. This makes me think people don’t understand how a vaccine works.


We know they don’t understand how it works because they keep pointing out that it’s not a cure. I got a TikTok video this morning from a guy I was talking to. It showed a nurse talking about how they treat everyone regardless of illness and  they shouldn’t be forced to get vaccinated because it’s not a cure. I gave up on that conversation awhile back. Anyone paying attention knows it’s not a cure. The goal is surviving.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Everything Zen

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just had a covid scare.
> 
> I woke up earlier this week with cold but might be covid symptoms - sneezing, runny nose, nasal congestion, and a few days later, a serious cough. Getting covid twice in a year (I had it in late February, got vaccinated in July) would have been the absolute pits, but not too surprising since I'm living in FL - and not just anywhere FL - but the covid epicenter of the state where people out here acting like the pandemic over.
> 
> Thankfully, the PCR test came back negative. So this is just a cold. But how the heck I get a cold unless I came in contact with the virus particles? Uh I'm about to upgrade to KN95 masks and/or double mask because I easily could have come in contact with covid virus particles instead.
> 
> I just woke up and saw this negative covid test result but I'm about to wait to share the deets with my supervisor and stay home and remote work again today


People should stay home with any type of illness and employers need to respect that unless it’s abused. Why would any of your colleagues want you potentially exposing them to a bad cold just because it’s not COVID? I’m the type of person that when my immune system is down and I catch a cold or and flu it turns into months long battles with severe bronchitis.


----------



## SoniT

Everything Zen said:


> People should stay home with any type of illness and employers need to respect that unless it’s abused. Why would any of your colleagues want you potentially exposing them to a bad cold just because it’s not COVID? I’m the type of person that when my immune system is down and I catch a cold or and flu it turns into months long battles with severe bronchitis.


I agree. Even before Covid, my employer would encourage us to stay home if we're sick. One time a coworker came to work with severe cold symptoms and ended up passing it around the office.


----------



## Everything Zen

SoniT said:


> I agree. Even before Covid, my employer would encourage us to stay home if we're sick. One time a coworker came to work with severe cold symptoms and ended up passing it around the office.


Same- and this was when I started working in cancer research. The company had THEE dumbest policy where anytime you missed a day of work for ANY reason it was considered “an occurrence” and after three occurrences you get written up so folks would be showing up just sneezing and hacking all over each other and these immunocompromised patients. I had just finished an annual fast/cleanse and went downhill so quick- it’s crazy how I can feel it travel from a sore throat to my lungs. Every year it gets progressively worse. I’m pretty sure I have permanent weight loss from this condition.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Same- and this was when I started working in cancer research. The company had THEE dumbest policy where anytime you missed a day of work for ANY reason it was considered “an occurrence” and after three occurrences you get written up so folks would be showing up just sneezing and having all over each other and these immunocompromised patients. I had just finished an annual fast/cleanse and went downhill so quick- it’s crazy how I can feel it travel from a sore throat to my lungs. Every year it gets progressively worse. I’m pretty sure I have permanent weight loss from this condition.


Maybe 10 years ago I would get bronchitis and recovery seemed to take forever. When I started using a neti pot consistently, sometimes twice a day, I stopped getting colds so bronchitis stopped being an issue for me. I use navage now because it’s more convenient but the neti pot gets the job done and it’s cheaper.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I never got into the neti pot because of concerns that it could actually cause infections but I really need to get over that fear since I know it’s bc of this improper use with tap water. This is again one of those irrational anxieties/fears that my mom gave me


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Tank shares a word straight from his lawn chair:


----------



## Everything Zen

Tank is a  

Last week my coworker’s 77 year old father had to wait 11 hours between 2 different hospitals in the NC area to even be seen for non Covid related pain intensity 10 out of 10 and did my even get admitted for another three days. The pain is still not properly controlled and they have yet to diagnose him. IMO He either has severe pancreatitis (which is what they were originally saying) or possibly pancreatic cancer based on his current symptoms of severe fluid accumulation and shortness of breath. He cannot get the vaccine bc of myasthenia gravis. This same coworker lost her mom to Covid last year when she was hospitalized for another condition and caught it while inpatient. I’m so tired of these selfish people that think this  is something to play around with.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

It’s obvious what Tank chose to do based on that video and he’s right it’s his choice. A lot of people are betting on their immune systems when all they’ve likely ever fought off naturally is probably a cold or a flu. Maybe chicken pox. I sincerely hope it works out for them because I’ve seen covid first hand and I wouldn’t wish it on an enemy.


----------



## LavenderMint

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I just had a covid scare.
> 
> I woke up earlier this week with cold but might be covid symptoms - sneezing, runny nose, nasal congestion, and a few days later, a serious cough. Getting covid twice in a year (I had it in late February, got vaccinated in July) would have been the absolute pits, but not too surprising since I'm living in FL - and not just anywhere FL - but the covid epicenter of the state where people out here acting like the pandemic over.
> 
> Thankfully, the PCR test came back negative. So this is just a cold. But how the heck I get a cold unless I came in contact with the virus particles? Uh I'm about to upgrade to KN95 masks and/or double mask because I easily could have come in contact with covid virus particles instead.
> 
> I just woke up and saw this negative covid test result but I'm about to wait to share the deets with my supervisor and stay home and remote work again today


Me too. I thought it was allergies morphing to bronchitis because I’m allergic to pretty much everything and that’s happened before. But then I developed a dry, persistent cough and an on again/off again fever. Sometimes, I cough so hard, it feels like I’m going to vomit. So today I went to get tested for Covid.
They told me they’re testing simultaneously for Covid AND the flu because the flu is increasing too. And it’s the flu. Never thought I’d be grateful it’s “just the flu”.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

> *On his program, Valentine had repeatedly downplayed the importance of getting a vaccine against the virus, saying last December that he believed his personal odds of dying from COVID-19 were "probably way less than 1%."*
> 
> But his message changed in late July when his family announced that Valentine had been hospitalized in "very serious condition" and was suffering from "Covid Pneumonia and the attendant side effects."
> 
> *"Phil would like for his listeners to know that while he has never been an 'anti-vaxer' he regrets not being more vehemently 'Pro-Vaccine', and looks forward to being able to more vigorously advocate that position as soon as he is back on the air, which we all hope will be soon," his brother Mark Valentine wrote on July 22.*








						No Longer Available
					






					www.wapt.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> And it even be your friend's kids. I met up with a close friend. She sound a little nasally but I think maybe I'm listening too hard. Later on she says she has a cold. A cold she got from her son who got it from the babysitter (allegedly). Guess who had the mildest of cold symptoms two days later? I get seasonal allergies pretty bad and it wasn't at that level but felt like a cold wanted to come but never made it. Couple days later I'm back to normal. I later found out she was feeling bad enough and was worried enough to try to get a covid test but guess she couldn't find an opening.
> 
> I was annoyed with her for knowingly being sick, not saying so beforehand, and rescheduling. And mad at myself for not putting my mask on the second I thought she sounded off.
> 
> Forget a little lazy, people just ain't thinking straight. Pre-covid you're advised to stay home if you are sick, why we playing games during a whole Pikachu?


An Anti-vax lady (mixed black/asian) just took her spouse off life support yesterday. She is def pro mask but was a little iffy about the pandemic in general. She basically said her kids were asymptomatic but exposed at school--positive results. She didn't get it but her spouse did get COVID-19. He was okay for a while but succumbed fast (it was roughly 2.5 weeks). He did have underlying conditions.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Decatur county is 100% remote for the next couple of weeks... They literally don't have enough staff thats not sick or quarantined to have in-person. Another county in Ga went hybrid.

I'm preparing my staff with kids to be back home before the year is out. Or they will do remote work after Thanksgiving and then DECIDE if they will be in-person come January or remote, or hybrid. DeSantis will push back right now.

Also right now he is planning to cut funding/pay to our school board and superintendent. We want to open a gofundme. He announced last night that he was making the Mask Mandate permanent and the only opt-out is MD note or Licensed Psychologist Note. DASSIT. So him, Alachua County, and Miami-Dade are about to lose their pay or their jobs unless Biden or THE PEOPLE step in. Right now they are launching a ton of nasty threats. 

Meanwhile parents are space cadets. A little black boy tried to get on my daughter's school van (pick up, drop off afterschool services) and the driver was like "where is your mask?" They are a private school and can mandate what they want. He was like "he don't know." I went and got an extra from my daughter's bag but the private school had one, but wants the name of what I buy bc they are individually wrapped.


----------



## Melaninme

Study: Most Israelis say they got COVID vaccine to avoid restrictions
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## BrownBetty

FDA approval for Phizer Vax - https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/23/health/fda-approval-pfizer-covid-vaccine/index.html


----------



## Everything Zen

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m so sorry for your family’s suffering. Was she able to get the MA infusion early on?
> 
> I do have to wonder why people start asking for the vaccine once they are really sick. This makes me think people don’t understand how a vaccine works.


Essentially they want to take a chance on getting Covid/or the flu and seeing how they react. That’s what I’ve been told. So far they believe their bodies are good at fighting off infections. It’s a gamble people are willing to take.


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> Essentially they want to take a chance on getting Covid/or the flu and seeing how they react. That’s what I’ve been told. So far they believe their bodies are good at fighting off infections. It’s a gamble people are willing to take.


I do not understand this at all. I am confident in my ability to fight off the flu, but having the flu is a miserable experience! Just laying around the house feeling icky for a week for no reason. Why not avoid it if you can? And the flu isn’t causing the kinds of long term issues that Covid is causing even with a “mild” case.


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> I do not understand this at all. I am confident in my ability to fight off the flu, but having the flu is a miserable experience! Just laying around the house feeling icky for a week for no reason. Why not avoid it if you can? And the flu isn’t causing the kinds of long term issues that Covid is causing even with a “mild” case.


I didn’t say it was a rational explanation


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BrownBetty said:


> FDA approval for Phizer Vax - https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/23/health/fda-approval-pfizer-covid-vaccine/index.html


 don't even know why FDA approval is a thing.
Not one multivitamin or supplement has ever ever ever been FDA approved.

But we gobble them up. Because "science" says they do xyz thing in the body. 

I'm about to order some more today.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Decatur county is 100% remote for the next couple of weeks... They literally don't have enough staff thats not sick or quarantined to have in-person. Another county in Ga went hybrid.
> 
> I'm preparing my staff with kids to be back home before the year is out. Or they will do remote work after Thanksgiving and then DECIDE if they will be in-person come January or remote, or hybrid. DeSantis will push back right now.
> 
> Also right now he is planning to cut funding/pay to our school board and superintendent. We want to open a gofundme. He announced last night that he was making the Mask Mandate permanent and the only opt-out is MD note or Licensed Psychologist Note. DASSIT. So him, Alachua County, and Miami-Dade are about to lose their pay or their jobs unless Biden or THE PEOPLE step in. Right now they are launching a ton of nasty threats.
> 
> Meanwhile parents are space cadets. A little black boy tried to get on my daughter's school van (pick up, drop off afterschool services) and the driver was like "where is your mask?" They are a private school and can mandate what they want. He was like "he don't know." I went and got an extra from my daughter's bag but the private school had one, but wants the name of what I buy bc they are individually wrapped.


Ugh-
So around the time the Mandate was announced last night----well ON the comments feed of that FB Live, the mother of a 3rd grader at my daughter's school announced her daughter died from COVID-19. At MY child's school. Shortly before the live, the Schools Parent FB group which is private, the Principal simply announced that she'd died, and had been given permission by parents to note who it was. 

The private black moms group in my city posted the press news article that went up around noon today, because someone leaked the FB post to the press. A black mom in the group works for ANOTHER news team who said they weren't going to release the information until the Parent or School Board (SB) announced it. Everyone is worried, anxious and mad its not been announced. I explained that the SB has to get explicit permission from the parents in writing because its a diagnosis and likely protected by HIPAA. And believe it or not, not a whole lot with kids is HIPAA thanks to child welfare laws in FL. But this may be onw. So I tried to quell the worry that the school board isn't trying to hide anything. But I'm sure he brought the hammer down on masks because of this. <---Black women in there are the FBI!!!

While I was searching for my daughter's teacher's email online an school number (my stuff was in the car, didn't feel like going out there) I saw the news article. I asked the office manager at the school and she didn't tell me cause of death (I learned much later) but she said they aren't going to press out of respect for the parents and that the Principal (a lady) straight up told them to send all press away.


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> I do not understand this at all. I am confident in my ability to fight off the flu, but having the flu is a miserable experience! Just laying around the house feeling icky for a week for no reason. Why not avoid it if you can? And the flu isn’t causing the kinds of long term issues that Covid is causing even with a “mild” case.



Some people don't catch the flu. I don't take the flu shot and I don't catch the flu. I have been wearing a mask at work every flu season for the past 13 years. What is so hard to understand?

The gamble is paying off for a lot of people and not so much for others because others are gambling without knowing the rules and how to play the game. There is not just one way to fight a virus but I realize most people don't understand that nor want to.
The more posts I read and the more I listen to people  and patients I realize that people don't know what to do or do nothing when they catch a virus. 
So people are just riding colds,  the flu, (and covid) out for a week or more when they don't have to.

A person can clear a virus within a day or two and not become infected. It is as simple as that. The key is starting treatment within a day or two of exposure or infection. Same with HIV ,when exposed, we have a certain time frame to start taking medicine so we won't become infected. It is as simple as that. It works for most but a there are a few that get infected. I believe in medicine and it works.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> don't even know why FDA approval is a thing.
> Not one multivitamin or supplement has ever ever ever been FDA approved.
> 
> But we gobble them up. Because "science" says they do xyz thing in the body.
> 
> I'm about to order some more today.


Haha I guess because it can give businesses more backing to require vaccinations. Someone I know who owns a business said that they were waiting for the fda approval to require it for his employees.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Haha I guess because it can give businesses more backing to require vaccinations. Someone I know who owns a business said that they were waiting for the fda approval to require it for his employees.


Oh realllllly?! Okay now I see.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> Some people don't catch the flu. I don't take the flu shot and I don't catch the flu. I have been wearing a mask at work every flu season for the past 13 years. What is so hard to understand?
> 
> *The gamble is paying off for a lot of people and not so much for others because others are gambling without knowing the rules and how to play the game.* PThere is not just one way to fight a virus but I realize most people don't understand that nor want to.
> The more posts I read and the more I listen to people  and patients I realize that people don't know what to do or do nothing when they catch a virus.
> So people are just riding colds,  the flu, (and covid) out for a week or more when they don't have to.
> 
> A person can clear a virus within a day or two and not become infected. It is as simple as that. The key is starting treatment within a day or two of exposure or infection. Same with HIV ,when exposed, we have a certain time frame to start taking medicine so we won't become infected. It is as simple as that. It works for most but a there are a few that get infected. I believe in medicine and it works.


The bolded all day. 
The problem is, when presented with the rules...people balk. I'm just trying to mitigate every risk i can. I have NO IDEA if this is my one time that i'm the exception. I have no idea if I'll be the one who despite mask wearing and being vaccinated, that one time I slip up, I'm a goner. I'm gonna try.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> I do not understand this at all. I am confident in my ability to fight off the flu, but having the flu is a miserable experience! Just laying around the house feeling icky for a week for no reason. Why not avoid it if you can? And the flu isn’t causing the kinds of long term issues that Covid is causing even with a “mild” case.


I had flu like symptoms Christmas of 2019 and thought I was going to die. I told hubby to put the baby monitor on me and sleep in the guest room. But to listen. i couldnt breathe well lying down. I told him to be ready to call 911 at any minute. That was unconfirmed flu-possible COVID. We don't know. But having been vaccinated against flu for over 15 years....I was like this vaccine MIGHT have kept me off my death bed....Or maybe it didn't do NUFFIN. But heck I tried.

But it humbled me to never ever think "it can't be me." And a lot of people risking their lives and others.
The 3rd grader who died at my daughter's school yesterday got it from an unmasked classmate who got it from home. Teacher all guilty cause she didn't enforce the mask in her class or at least offer it like other teachers do. Another parent DECIDED for another child--life or death unintentionally.


----------



## Everything Zen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> don't even know why FDA approval is a thing.
> Not one multivitamin or supplement has ever ever ever been FDA approved.
> 
> But we gobble them up. Because "science" says they do xyz thing in the body.
> 
> I'm about to order some more today.


FDA needs to earn some credibility back anyway after being managed under the Trump administration and with the this new suspect Alzheimer’s medication they approved :


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Oh realllllly?! Okay now I see.


One of the hospitals here has been waiting for fda approval so they can get rid of the unvaccinated  people who want To just wear Masks.

I get what you’re saying though because I don’t think the average joe is waiting for fda approval. if They said it was because of that, they will find a new excuse lol


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I had flu like symptoms Christmas of 2019 and thought I was going to die. I told hubby to put the baby monitor on me and sleep in the guest room. But to listen. i couldnt breathe well lying down. I told him to be ready to call 911 at any minute. That was unconfirmed flu-possible COVID. We don't know. But having been vaccinated against flu for over 15 years....I was like this vaccine MIGHT have kept me off my death bed....Or maybe it didn't do NUFFIN. But heck I tried.
> 
> But it humbled me to never ever think "it can't be me." And a lot of people risking their lives and others.
> The 3rd grader who died at my daughter's school yesterday got it from an unmasked classmate who got it from home. Teacher all guilty cause she didn't enforce the mask in her class or at least offer it like other teachers do. Another parent DECIDED for another child--life or death unintentionally.


How awful!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> I do not understand this at all. I am confident in my ability to fight off the flu, but *having the flu is a miserable experience!* Just laying around the house feeling icky for a week for no reason. Why not avoid it if you can? And the flu isn’t causing the kinds of long term issues that Covid is causing even with a “mild” case.


Amen. Because it's so common, for years I assumed I'd had the flu until I actually got the flu. I remember thinking that I understand how people die of this. The flu is so much worse than being uncomfortable with cold symptoms.


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> Some people don't catch the flu. I don't take the flu shot and I don't catch the flu. I have been wearing a mask at work every flu season for the past 13 years. What is so hard to understand?
> 
> The gamble is paying off for a lot of people and not so much for others because others are gambling without knowing the rules and how to play the game. There is not just one way to fight a virus but I realize most people don't understand that nor want to.
> The more posts I read and the more I listen to people  and patients I realize that people don't know what to do or do nothing when they catch a virus.
> So people are just riding colds,  the flu, (and covid) out for a week or more when they don't have to.
> 
> A person can clear a virus within a day or two and not become infected. It is as simple as that. The key is starting treatment within a day or two of exposure or infection. Same with HIV ,when exposed, we have a certain time frame to start taking medicine so we won't become infected. It is as simple as that. It works for most but a there are a few that get infected. I believe in medicine and it works.


With Covid it is hard to know that you have been exposed within a day or two of exposure because the person that exposed you could’ve been contagious without symptoms. Most people don’t get the flu every year, flu shot or no, but it would be silly of me to assume that I won’t catch the flu just because I am rarely ill.

If you have managed to avoid colds and the flu entirely for the past 13 years and have kids then please share the secret.


----------



## MamaBear2012

6 classes at my kids' school started quarantining on Friday. They added another class today. They are in elementary school so it's Pre-K through 5th. We have classes out in 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 5th. 

When I went to drop off my kids this morning, the school felt eerily vacant. I mean, other parents were dropping kids off, but there was no hustle and bustle of an elementary school. It felt weird.

When I went to pick them up, I was waiting and a little boy came out of school and told his dad, "I want to wear two masks." His dad was like, "Why?" He said, "I don't want Covid." He's in one of the grades where two classes are quarantined. I'm sure this is concerning for a lot of kids.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> Amen. Because it's so common, for years I assumed I'd had the flu until I actually got the flu. I remember thinking that I understand how people die of this. The flu is so much worse than being uncomfortable with cold symptoms.


I had a horrible flu in college and almost 20 years later I still remember how awful it was. A cold is nothing in comparison. 


Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> One of the hospitals here has been waiting for fda approval so they can get rid of the unvaccinated  people who want To just wear Masks.
> 
> I get what you’re saying though because I don’t think the average joe is waiting for fda approval. if They said it was because of that, they will find a new excuse lol


IIRC The military can be forced to take an FDA approved vaccine but not an experimental one.


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> With Covid it is hard to know that you have been exposed within a day or two of exposure because the person that exposed you could’ve been contagious without symptoms. Most people don’t get the flu every year, flu shot or no, but it would be silly of me to assume that I won’t catch the flu just because I am rarely ill.



Yes I know it is hard to know when you are exposed so biweekly treatments ( every three days) will work for that. It will stave off any infection. Prevention is the cure for any disease or virus infection. Prevent the virus from taking over. Also when a person gets that first tickle in your throat, that first symptom, that first feeling of being unwell or something is off,, is the time to react and get it under control. But people's reaction times are slow and or they don't react at all until they are sick and at that point you are chasing and it is hard to get ahead of it at that point.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> Yes I know it is hard to know when you are exposed so *biweekly treatments ( every three days) will work for that*. It will stave off any infection. Prevention is the cure for any disease or virus infection. Prevent the virus from taking over. Also when a person gets that first tickle in your throat, that first symptom, that first feeling of being unwell is the time to react and get it under control. But people's reaction times are slow and or they don't react at all until they are sick and at that point you are chasing and it is hard to get ahead of it at that point.


Maybe I missed this upthread. What's the treatment?


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> Maybe I missed this upthread. What's the treatment?



You didn't miss it. You already have a treatment that you used that worked.  Again there is not just one way to fight a virus. You already know what to do and have been doing it. You use the lavage, peroxide, and I am pretty sure you take vitamins/supplements.



Black Ambrosia said:


> The peroxide treatment definitely works. I gave it to my nephew when he had covid earlier this year and I took it around the same time since I'd been around him and his daughter who was also positive. I never tested positive. This is my goto whenever I'm concerned about exposure.


----------



## Everything Zen

dancinstallion said:


> Yes I know it is hard to know when you are exposed so biweekly treatments ( every three days) will work for that. It will stave off any infection. Prevention is the cure for any disease or virus infection. Prevent the virus from taking over. Also when a person gets that first tickle in your throat, that first symptom, that first feeling of being unwell is the time to react and get it under control. But people's reaction times are slow and or they don't react at all until they are sick and at that point you are chasing and it is hard to get ahead of it at that point.


I’ve gotten better at being aware of that first sign over the past year. It’s usually a slight chill or feeling “off” - I IMMEDIATELY take Emergen-C, hot water with lemon juice, I eat a big meal since I’m known to eat like a bird, may make myself a hot toddy, and just rest.


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve gotten better at being aware of that first sign over the past year. It’s usually a slight chill or feeling “off” - I IMMEDIATELY take Emergen-C, hot water with lemon juice, I eat a big meal since I’m known to eat like a bird, may make myself a hot toddy, and just rest.


I do this too. But I also get vaccinated because my vitamins and lemon ginger tea might not get it.  Also I assume that my body is successfully fighting something off because I did this, but I could’ve just woken up feeling blah and would’ve felt better either way. My “treatment” might only be effective in my head.

A family friend is in the hospital with Covid now and she is a big believer in healthy eating, supplements and teas to prevent illness. I’m hoping that she will be fine, but it is clear to me Covid is not something that folks are going to vitamin and fruit juice their way out of.


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> I do this too. But I also get vaccinated because my vitamins and lemon ginger tea might not get it.  Also I assume that my body is successfully fighting something off because I did this, but I could’ve just woken up feeling blah and would’ve felt better either way. My “treatment” might only be effective in my head.
> 
> A family friend is in the hospital with Covid now and she is a big believer in healthy eating, supplements and teas to prevent illness. I’m hoping that she will be fine, but it is clear to me Covid is not something that folks are going to vitamin and fruit juice their way out of.



Naw ask her word for word what she did when she started feeling ill, how often and what doses. I bet she wasn't on top of it.  A healthy person can still catch a virus so the doses have to be ramped up at that point. I have yet to meet someone that has done what I listed and still got infected and I have worked on multiple covid units in different states since April 2020.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> don't even know why FDA approval is a thing.
> Not one multivitamin or supplement has ever ever ever been FDA approved.
> 
> *But we gobble them up. Because "science" says they do xyz thing in the body.*
> 
> I'm about to order some more today.


Some of 'em gobble it up because the vitamin company name has the word "Terra", "Earth" or "Nature" in it and there's a picture of an aloe leaf or a tree on the bottle.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Ugh.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve gotten better at being aware of that first sign over the past year. It’s usually a slight chill or feeling “off” - I IMMEDIATELY take Emergen-C, hot water with lemon juice, I eat a big meal since *I’m known to eat like a bird, *may make myself a hot toddy, and just rest.


I want to be like this when I grow up.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> Some people don't catch the flu. I don't take the flu shot and I don't catch the flu. I have been wearing a mask at work every flu season for the past 13 years. What is so hard to understand?
> 
> *The gamble is paying off for a lot of people and not so much for others because others are gambling without knowing the rules and how to play the game. *There is not just one way to fight a virus but I realize most people don't understand that nor want to.
> The more posts I read and the more I listen to people  and patients I realize that people don't know what to do or do nothing when they catch a virus.
> So people are just riding colds,  the flu, (and covid) out for a week or more when they don't have to.


I think a huge problem that turned the pandemic into a pooh show that's lasted much longer than it needed to is that people know the rules but act like there is no game.   Just like you said, you wore a mask during flu season and didn't catch the flu.  It would be one thing if the masses of unvaxxed would just wear masks over their mouths and noses which could prevent 80%-90% of the problem but them  's  won't even do that.  Just being real, the average person not getting vaccinated isn't implementing a highly regimented vitamin prevention plan to evade covid and would be starting from square one putting one together if they became symptomatic which would already be too late. While I am unable to provide stats, my confidence in the utter physical and intellectual laziness of my fellow Americans know no limits.

All of this is to say, if the world population (specifically the U.S.) was disciplined enough to do what you are putting out there the pandemic would have been over in the time frame Trump had said.    


dancinstallion said:


> A person can clear a virus within a day or two and not become infected. It is as simple as that. The key is starting treatment within a day or two of exposure or infection. Same with HIV ,when exposed, we have a certain time frame to start taking medicine so we won't become infected. It is as simple as that. It works for most but a there are a few that get infected. I believe in medicine and it works.


Is there a legit "morning after pill" type medicine for HIV or is this Dr Sebi medicine? Not go lie I don't know much about HIV developments beyond Prep.


----------



## dancinstallion

Crackers Phinn said:


> I think a huge problem that turned the pandemic into a pooh show that's lasted much longer than it needed to is that people know the rules but act like there is no game.   Just like you said, you wore a mask during flu season and didn't catch the flu.  It would be one thing if the masses of unvaxxed would just wear masks over their mouths and noses which could prevent 80%-90% of the problem but them  's  won't even do that.  Just being real, the average person not getting vaccinated isn't implementing a highly regimented vitamin prevention plan to evade covid and would be starting from square one putting one together if they became symptomatic which would already be too late. While I am unable to provide stats, my confidence in the utter physical and intellectual laziness of my fellow Americans know no limits.
> 
> All of this is to say, if the world population (specifically the U.S.) was disciplined enough to do what you are putting out there the pandemic would have been over in the time frame Trump had said.
> 
> Is there a legit "morning after pill" type medicine for HIV or is this Dr Sebi medicine? Not go lie I don't know much about HIV developments beyond Prep.


True and I agree with all of that. 


Yes it is high dose pills as in double or triple the regular dose. I have never looked into Dr. Sebi medicine.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Last night my mom texted to say that an older cousin (60+) of ours has been in the hospital for a week fighting COVID. She's on oxygen to help her breathe and is at the point of going on the ventilator, but she doesn't want to. At the same time her body is "tired" of trying to fight the virus.
> 
> Apparently she was anti- getting the vaccine all this time. When she started experiencing covid symptoms, she got scared and tried to get vaccinated then, but no bueno. That's no lead time for it to have any real effect. They're expecting that she may pass in the next few days. I am so sad to hear this - and sad for her daughter, granddaughter, and great-grandchildren.



Sad update: She passed away this morning


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> Yes it is high dose pills as in double or triple the regular dose.* I have never looked into Dr. Sebi medicine.*


You didn't miss anything.  I wish my mother hadn't looked into that n' either.


----------



## lavaflow99

MamaBear2012 said:


> 6 classes at my kids' school started quarantining on Friday. They added another class today. They are in elementary school so it's Pre-K through 5th. We have classes out in 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 5th.
> 
> When I went to drop off my kids this morning, the school felt eerily vacant. I mean, other parents were dropping kids off, but there was no hustle and bustle of an elementary school. It felt weird.
> 
> When I went to pick them up, I was waiting and a little boy came out of school and told his dad, "I want to wear two masks." His dad was like, "Why?" He said, "I don't want Covid." He's in one of the grades where two classes are quarantined.* I'm sure this is concerning for a lot of kids.*


So true re: the bolded.

I am working a new job where we do lots of COVID testing these days.  I had a kid on Sunday have a meltdown when his mother asked to test him.  The little boy kept crying saying he didn't have it and he didn't want it.  Mind you his older brother whom he shares a room with tested positive the day prior and is currently hospitalized..  It was sad to watch.

Had a couple kids today who said they will be very upset if they tested positive.

The mental scarring from this pandemic on children is sadly going to be long lasting and has added increased anxiety to their small bodies.


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> I do this too. But I also get vaccinated because my vitamins and lemon ginger tea might not get it.  Also I assume that my body is successfully fighting something off because I did this, but I could’ve just woken up feeling blah and would’ve felt better either way. My “treatment” might only be effective in my head.
> 
> A family friend is in the hospital with Covid now and she is a big believer in healthy eating, supplements and teas to prevent illness. I’m hoping that she will be fine, but it is clear to me Covid is not something that folks are going to vitamin and fruit juice their way out of.


Agree 1000000%  I immediately got vaccinated at the first opportunity but I also agree with @dancinstallion and her strategy to avoid illnesses in the first place.


----------



## Melaninme

Ultra-Vaxxed Israel’s Crisis Is a Dire Warning to America
					

Jack Guez/AFP via Getty ImagesJERUSALEM—The massive surge of COVID-19 infections in Israel, one of the most vaccinated countries on earth, is pointing to a complicated path ahead for America.In June, there were several days with zero new COVID infections in Israel. The country launched its...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> How awful!


It was sooo scary. If you have ever had problems breathing....its the most humbling thing. Especially when you don't have or have ever had asthma, or respiratory issues. Trying to breathe, then slowing down your breath and trying again and it takes a couple of minutes to get back right again...sooo scary.


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> Naw ask her word for word what she did when she started feeling ill, how often and what doses. I bet she wasn't on top of it.  A healthy person can still catch a virus so the doses have to be ramped up at that point. I have yet to meet someone that has done what I listed and still got infected and I have worked on multiple covid units in different states since April 2020.


She can’t talk right now, but I will certainly ask her if I get the chance. I think that if Apple cider vinegar actually prevented Covid then almost no one would have died from it.  Look I do that stuff too, so I get it.  I take the “this can’t hurt and may help so why not” approach to these types of things. I imagine that I am fighting off germs with my Braggs and my teas but I could really just be fighting off sleeping with the ceiling fan on that time.     It is probably the mask that is actually doing the work.


Melaninme said:


> Ultra-Vaxxed Israel’s Crisis Is a Dire Warning to America
> 
> 
> Jack Guez/AFP via Getty ImagesJERUSALEM—The massive surge of COVID-19 infections in Israel, one of the most vaccinated countries on earth, is pointing to a complicated path ahead for America.In June, there were several days with zero new COVID infections in Israel. The country launched its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


From the article :
_But in early July, with citizens over the age of 60 almost completely vaccinated, Israeli scientists began observing a worrisome rise in infections—if *not in severe illness and death*—among the double-vaccinated.

Fully vaccinated people with weakened immune systems appeared particularly vulnerable to the aggressive Delta variant._

The vaccinated people who get Covid are not ending up in the hospital or dying. The unvaccinated people are. The overwhelmed hospitals are the result of unvaccinated folks getting sick and then not keeping that same anti-modern medicine energy until the end.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

MamaBear2012 said:


> 6 classes at my kids' school started quarantining on Friday. They added another class today. They are in elementary school so it's Pre-K through 5th. We have classes out in 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 5th.
> 
> When I went to drop off my kids this morning, the school felt eerily vacant. I mean, other parents were dropping kids off, but there was no hustle and bustle of an elementary school. It felt weird.
> 
> When I went to pick them up, I was waiting and a little boy came out of school and told his dad, "I want to wear two masks." His dad was like, "Why?" He said, "I don't want Covid." He's in one of the grades where two classes are quarantined. I'm sure this is concerning for a lot of kids.


We just found out my daughter's 40 YO very muscular and seemingly healthy PE teacher has a hole in his lungs and was intubated last night. She had been saying one of the PE coaches was out and she can't wait for him to return, and this one happened to be her favorite. I don't think he was vaccinated. While the death has hit the local news, the school has been announcing more COVID positive kids, the last one got tested over the weekend and parents smartly kept them home while the test was pending. Asymptomatic though. Sigh.
I'm bracing for school closures. I think teacher illness will be the impetus. This is unsustainable.
Plus our Gov threatened the superintendent despite knowing about the death.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> She can’t talk right now, but I will certainly ask her if I get the chance. I think that if Apple cider vinegar actually prevented Covid then almost no one would have died from it.  Look I do that stuff too, so I get it.  I take the “this can’t hurt and may help so why not” approach to these types of things. I imagine that I am fighting off germs with my Braggs and my teas but I could really just be fighting off sleeping with the ceiling fan on that time.     It is probably the mask that is actually doing the work.
> 
> From the article :
> _But in early July, with citizens over the age of 60 almost completely vaccinated, Israeli scientists began observing a worrisome rise in infections—if *not in severe illness and death*—among the double-vaccinated.
> 
> Fully vaccinated people with weakened immune systems appeared particularly vulnerable to the aggressive Delta variant._
> 
> *The vaccinated people who get Covid are not ending up in the hospital or dying. The unvaccinated people are. The overwhelmed hospitals are the result of unvaccinated folks getting sick a*nd then not keeping that same anti-modern medicine energy until the end.


This. We keep going on about vaccinated people getting COVID. 

What about the number of vaccinated vs unvaccinated deaths? Like there is no doubt about who is protected more.


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> She can’t talk right now, but I will certainly ask her if I get the chance. I think that if Apple cider vinegar actually prevented Covid then almost no one would have died from it.  Look I do that stuff too, so I get it.  I take the “this can’t hurt and may help so why not” approach to these types of things. I imagine that I am fighting off germs with my Braggs and my teas but I could really just be fighting off sleeping with the ceiling fan on that time.     It is probably the mask that is actually doing the work.
> 
> From the article :
> _But in early July, with citizens over the age of 60 almost completely vaccinated, Israeli scientists began observing a worrisome rise in infections—if *not in severe illness and death*—among the double-vaccinated.
> 
> Fully vaccinated people with weakened immune systems appeared particularly vulnerable to the aggressive Delta variant._
> 
> The vaccinated people who get Covid are not ending up in the hospital or dying. The unvaccinated people are. The overwhelmed hospitals are the result of unvaccinated folks getting sick and then not keeping that same anti-modern medicine energy until the end.



I never said it prevented it but ok I hear ya. Funny thing is not many people take apple cider vinegar especially when sick but ok. I told you many people aren't doing anything to prevent covid especially the unvaccinated.  Do what works best for you.

Hope your friend recovers.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Add Busta Rhymes to the anti-masker list


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> I never said it prevented it but ok I hear ya. Funny thing is not many people take apple cider vinegar especially when sick but ok. I told you many people aren't doing anything to prevent covid especially the unvaccinated.  Do what works best for you.
> 
> Hope your friend recovers.


What?  Taking apple cider vinegar for everything from illness to weight loss is pretty darn common. People say it cures everything from acne and dandruff to kidney issues and diabetes, but you have to use the one with the mother.   I assumed that there might be something to it and decided to try it myself because it is so common. It certainly doesn’t hurt anything, so I will continue to use it.


----------



## Kanky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Add Busta Rhymes to the anti-masker list


New Busta looks like he ate the old Busta. He’d better put his mask on and ask everyone around him to wear one too. I assume that this nonsense is about the pandemic messing up his concert coins.


----------



## Melaninme

I believe what he is saying.  Scientist and doctors need to work on how to treat Covid-19.
"People think this virus is untreatable."


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> What?  Taking apple cider vinegar for everything from illness to weight loss is pretty darn common. People say it cures everything from acne and dandruff to kidney issues and diabetes, but you have to use the one with the mother.  I assumed that there might be something to it and decided to try it myself because it is so common. It certainly doesn’t hurt anything, so I will continue to use it.


I got on the ACV train years ago from this board but taking it made me throw up.  I might have to try the capsule formulation or gummies at some point again.


----------



## dancinstallion

oneastrocurlie said:


> Add Busta Rhymes to the anti-masker list



This is sad. His belly is huge he looks about 6 months pregnant. People really don't like wearing masks even if it would save their lives.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> *New Busta looks like he ate the old Busta.* He’d better put his mask on and ask everyone around him to wear one too. I assume that this nonsense is about the pandemic messing up his concert coins.





dancinstallion said:


> This is sad. His belly is huge he looks about 6 months pregnant. People really don't like wearing masks even if it would save their lives.



The scream I just SCREAMT!


----------



## Melaninme

"People are having a hard time getting their truths out without being villified."

"Maybe we are not alone as we think."

"The doctor that handled my case told me to get use to being handicapped."



Open VAERS (vaccine adverse events reporting system) - Covid Vaccine Data









						COVID Vaccine Data - OpenVAERS
					






					www.openvaers.com


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> "People are having a hard time getting their truths out without being villified."
> 
> "Maybe we are not alone as we think."
> 
> "The doctor that handled my case told me to get use to being handicapped."
> 
> 
> 
> Open VAERS (vaccine adverse events reporting system) - Covid Vaccine Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Vaccine Data - OpenVAERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.openvaers.com


I hope that we are not making decisions based on what Trumpy Republicans think about anything. They lie constantly and shamelessly. Some of them are “true believers” in whatever nonsense and have actually been duped but most of them will say whatever will benefit them politically.

ETA: from the about page on the site that you linked 

_While very important in monitoring vaccine safety, *VAERS reports alone cannot be used to determine if a vaccine caused or contributed to an adverse event or illness. The reports may contain information that is incomplete, inaccurate, coincidental, or unverifiable. *In large part, reports to VAERS are voluntary, which means they are subject to biases. This creates specific limitations on how the data can be used scientifically. Data from VAERS reports should always be interpreted with these limitations in mind._

Basically anyone can send in a report to these people claiming that the vaccine caused whatever issue. I might try reporting that it gave me super powers. Hundreds of millions have taken this vaccine. I’m not saying that it never harmed anyone, because that would be silly. You can allergic to anything. I have a cousin who went to the hospital behind a glass of iced tea at a bbq because she is allergic to lemons and the host lied about using them. My daily lemon ginger tea regimen would kill her and I’m sure she’s not the only one with that issue. But I would give her the side eye if she started claiming that lemons were dangerous and that big citrus was trying to hide it.


----------



## january noir

Melaninme said:


> "People are having a hard time getting their truths out without being vilified."
> 
> "Maybe we are not alone as we think."
> 
> 
> 
> Open VAERS (vaccine adverse events reporting system) - Covid Vaccine Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Vaccine Data - OpenVAERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.openvaers.com


No one should not be vilified for honest reporting.   All drugs and supplements (yes, supplements) have adverse events, and that information has to be collected to mitigate the bad outcomes.  Remember that doctors prescribe medications that have serious side effects because the good outweighs the potential side effects for that patient.
The keyword is "honest."  Unfortunately, some people have decided to act out in this pandemic and disseminate lies and falsehoods over truth to assuage their personal or political beliefs.


----------



## Melaninme

Kanky said:


> I hope that we are not making decisions based on what Trumpy Republicans think about anything. They lie constantly and shamelessly. Some of them are “true believers” in whatever nonsense and have actually been duped but most of them will say whatever will benefit them politically.


The video contain testimonials of  multiple people who are giving their true stories on how the vaccines have caused them or their loved one harm.  This senator was the only one who would listen to them and gave them a platform to speak and be heard.

ETA:  Everyone gving their testimony in the video is pro-vaccine/pro-science including the senator.


----------



## january noir

Melaninme said:


> The video contain testimonials of  multiple people who are giving their true stories on how the vaccines have caused them or their loved one harm.  This senator was the only one who would listen to them and gave them a platform to speak and be heard.


Sorry, but I think that's BS.  When vaccinated, you are strongly instructed to report any adverse events (information is printed on your vaccine card).  If I remember correctly from my time in Pharma, in the US during any drug (or vaccine) development phase, the drug-maker HAS to collect that data.  Even when a drug or vaccine is approved, they must continue collecting and acting on that data.  People who say no one is listening to them probably aren't reporting; they're just posting things on SM and giving interviews to right-wing networks and "news" outlets.

Plus, Ron Johnson is a snake and a poser and, even worse, a Trumper.  He's GARBAGE.  

I don't believe he has any good intentions or "truth" bones in his body.  He's standing up there only for political points, and he's NOT sincere.
That, I would take to the bank and get extra cashback with my statement.


----------



## Melaninme

january noir said:


> Sorry, but I think that's BS.  When vaccinated, you are strongly instructed to report any adverse events (information is printed on your vaccine card).  If I remember correctly from my time in Pharma, in the US during any drug (or vaccine) development phase, the drug-maker HAS to collect that data.  Even when a drug or vaccine is approved, they must continue collecting and acting on that data.  People who say no one is listening to them probably aren't reporting; they're just posting things on SM and giving interviews to right-wing networks and "news" outlets.
> 
> Plus, Ron Johnson is a snake and a poser and, even worse, a Trumper.  He's GARBAGE.
> 
> I don't believe he has any good intentions or "truth" bones in his body.  He's standing up there only for political points, and he's NOT sincere.
> That, I would take to the bank and get extra cashback with my statement.


I apologize if my post upset you.  That was not my intention.

Regardless of the senator's intentions, those individuals were given the opportunity to share their truths and be heard and I believe them.
"We are asking to be seen.   We are asking to be heard and we are asking to be believed."@23:08

I think it is good to hear from people who have had adverse reaction to the vaccines, so that you know that you are not alone if you feel something
is off with your body after taking the vaccine..  Also, to maybe learn what may be happening to your body and possibly finding a cure/treatment/solution/answer that may have been shared by another in a similar situation.  I for one, know of people who have had adverse reactions to taking the vaccine and when I asked  did you tell your doctor or others, they responded with no.  When I asked them why not, their response was because they didn't want to discourage others from taking the vaccine.


----------



## Everything Zen

@january noir you are correct it’s called phase IV of a clinical trial: post market surveillance 









						NCI Dictionary of Cancer Terms
					

NCI's Dictionary of Cancer Terms provides easy-to-understand definitions for words and phrases related to cancer and medicine.




					www.cancer.gov


----------



## january noir

I don't know about you all, but my head sometimes spins these days. 

Yes, COVID is treatable for treatable patients.  Not everyone is or has the knowledge (unless they are a trained doctor or scientist) to correctly diagnose what's happening in any given individual.  What treatment works for one may not do squat for another.  
The virus does not afford many people the luxury to supplement and build up their systems as it attacks the lungs and other organs.
I may be choosing the wrong words here, but masking, distance, and adding the vaccine to the mix improves your chance of survival if you contract it.


----------



## january noir

Everything Zen said:


> @january noir you are correct it’s called phase IV of a clinical trial: post-market surveillance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCI Dictionary of Cancer Terms
> 
> 
> NCI's Dictionary of Cancer Terms provides easy-to-understand definitions for words and phrases related to cancer and medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cancer.gov


Thank you, @Everything Zen   Yes!  Data is collected throughout all of the Clinical Phases (1, II, III) and IV, which is the post-market phase.
D


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> The video contain testimonials of  multiple people who are giving their true stories on how the vaccines have caused them or their loved one harm.  This senator was the only one who would listen to them and gave them a platform to speak and be heard.





Melaninme said:


> I apologize if my post upset you.  That was not my intention.
> 
> Regardless of the senator's intentions, those individuals were given the opportunity to share their truths and be heard and I believe them.
> "We are asking to be seen.   We are asking to be heard and we are asking to be believed."@23:08
> 
> I think it is good to hear from people who have had adverse reaction to the vaccines, so that you know that you are not alone if you feel something
> is off with your body after taking the vaccine..  Also, to maybe learn what may be happening to your body and possibly finding a cure/treatment/solution/answer that may have been shared by another in a similar situation.  I for one, know of people who have had adverse reactions to taking the vaccine and when I asked  did you tell your doctor or others, they responded with no.  When I asked them why not, their response was because they didn't want to discourage others from taking the vaccine.


Some random person sharing their “truth” with no context or evidence  is of little to no use to others when it comes to medical decisions like whether or not to get vaccinated. Context matters. Understanding the odds of a particular outcome is incredibly important. The reason that some people worry about not wanting to discourage others is because the average person is not great at understanding and putting these kinds of things into the proper context. Breathless reporting of every negative side effect scares people who don’t realize they have a greater chance of being struck by lightening than of having it happen to them.

What that Trumpy senator has done is like gathering a bunch of lottery winners in one spot and then telling people that they don’t need to save for retirement because they too could hit the jackpot. 

Every medical treatment comes a warning of possible side effects to look out for. They tell you so that you can call your doctor if it happens to you.  Even a bottle of Benadryl has a list of potential issues. But people who understand the odds of these outcomes know that Benadryl is safe enough for pregnant women and babies and that your chances of following the directions on the label and having a bad outcome are incredibly small.


----------



## january noir

Melaninme said:


> I apologize if my post upset you.  That was not my intention.
> 
> Regardless of the senator's intentions, those individuals were given the opportunity to share their truths and be heard and I believe them.
> "We are asking to be seen.   We are asking to be heard and we are asking to be believed."@23:08
> 
> I think it is good to hear from people who have had adverse reaction to the vaccines, so that you know that you are not alone if you feel something
> is off with your body after taking the vaccine..  Also, to maybe learn what may be happening to your body and possibly finding a cure/treatment/solution/answer that may have been shared by another in a similar situation.  I for one, know of people who have had adverse reactions to taking the vaccine and when I asked  did you tell your doctor or others, they responded with no.  When I asked them why not, their response was because they didn't want to discourage others from taking the vaccine.


No, you didn't upset me @Melaninme.   

However, Ron Johnson is the worst messager EVER!
Again, let me say it a little clearer for those in the back of the room...  HE'S GARBAGE!


----------



## PatDM'T

january noir said:


> No, you didn't upset me @Melaninme.
> 
> However, Ron Johnson is the worst messager EVER!
> Again, let me say it a little clearer for those in the back of the room...  HE'S GARBAGE!



It is a shame
that Ron Johnson
happened to be
involved in this.
Those people may
very well be the
few with adverse
reactions to vaccines,
but when your 
messenger happens
to be a cousin
to the father of 
lies and an attention
whore, then he 
distracts from the 
message at hand.

I didn't watch the
whole video so
don't know if 
they talk about
reporting their
reactions to 
VAERS but I can 
understand their
feeling as if no
one hears their pain. 
Sometimes it is
just that feeling
of being alone
in your suffering
because no one
else can empathize
that makes you
feel misunderstood 
and hence unheard.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> Naw ask her word for word what she did when she started feeling ill, how often and what doses. I bet she wasn't on top of it.  A healthy person can still catch a virus so the doses have to be ramped up at that point. I have yet to meet someone that has done what I listed and still got infected and I have worked on multiple covid units in different states since April 2020.


The problem IMHO is that there’s no true supplement protocol. You have what you’re doing but it’s different from what the next person is doing. It’s not really fair to blame them when they don’t know. Most people have heard that vitamins c and d and zinc should be taken but I’d bet money they’ve never heard of turkey tail and the vitamin dosage for c and d is probably too low. I don’t think the masses are trying to supplement to stay healthy but there are many trying who are just winging it with predictable results.


----------



## january noir

My cousin is throwing a luau this weekend, a big event, where guests are asked to dress up in Hawaiian prints.
My cousin is a very talented and popular DJ and radio host. He has a lot of industry connections among entertainers, rappers, and followers.  
There will be a ton of folk there.   He gives these events, and people flock to them.
Sounds fun, right? My aunt and I looked forward to going and seeing family.  That was until "Delta Variant" arrived.

This morning, when talking to my aunt and discussing our weekend plans, we both said in unison, "I won't be going."   
We both cracked up!    His yard is big, but not that big.


----------



## Melaninme

january noir said:


> No, you didn't upset me @Melaninme.
> 
> However, Ron Johnson is the worst messager EVER!
> Again, let me say it a little clearer for those in the back of the room...  HE'S GARBAGE!


Thank you @january noir .


----------



## Melaninme

PatDM'T said:


> It is a shame
> that Ron Johnson
> happened to be
> involved in this.
> Those people may
> very well be the
> few with adverse
> reactions to vaccines,
> but when your
> messenger happens
> to be a cousin
> to the father of
> lies and an attention
> whore, then he
> distracts from the
> message at hand.
> 
> I didn't watch the
> whole video so
> don't know if
> they talk about
> reporting their
> reactions to
> VAERS* but I can
> understand their
> feeling as if no
> one hears their pain.
> Sometimes it is
> just that feeling
> of being alone
> in your suffering
> because no one
> else can empathize
> that makes you
> feel misunderstood
> and hence unheard.*


@ The bolded

Absolutely!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

This woman’s mother said that she didn’t get a vaccine because she was afraid of infertility and anaphylactic shock. I can understand the anaphalyxis but it seems like the focus was on the myth that fertility is affected by the shot.








						Alabama family mourns pregnant nurse, unborn child dead of COVID: ‘We’re glad she’s not suffering’
					

Haley Richardson was a healthy 32-year-old nurse with no preexisting conditions before she contracted COVID-19, loved ones said. Richardson died on Aug. 20.




					www.al.com


----------



## Kanky

PatDM'T said:


> It is a shame
> that Ron Johnson
> happened to be
> involved in this.
> Those people may
> very well be the
> few with adverse
> reactions to vaccines,
> but when your
> messenger happens
> to be a cousin
> to the father of
> lies and an attention
> whore, then he
> distracts from the
> message at hand.
> 
> I didn't watch the
> whole video so
> don't know if
> they talk about
> reporting their
> reactions to
> VAERS but I can
> understand their
> feeling as if no
> one hears their pain.
> Sometimes it is
> just that feeling
> of being alone
> in your suffering
> because no one
> else can empathize
> that makes you
> feel misunderstood
> and hence unheard.


I can understand them feeling alone, because statistically they pretty much are alone. They would have to sort through millions of people to find another person that this happened to. Of course the grifting senator was happy to help with that.


----------



## PatDM'T

Kanky said:


> I can understand them feeling alone, because statistically they pretty much are alone. They would have to sort through millions of people to find another person that this happened to. Of course the grifting senator was happy to help with that.


Being alone was
not in question.
My point was
that any claim or
any inference that
"no one is listening"
which we all know
is not really true
since VAERS is
there to listen,
is derived from
feelings of not
being understood
precisely because
they are
alone in their
suffering.

So from their
POV, no one
is paying attention
to them or
validating how
they feel.
The world just
goes on celebrating
successes of
the vaccine while
they are left
by the wayside 
to wallow
in their pain
with no solution
in sight.


----------



## january noir

PatDM'T said:


> Being alone was
> not in question.
> My point was
> that any claim or
> any inference that
> "no one is listening."
> which we all know
> is not really true
> since VAERS is
> there to listen,
> is derived from
> feelings of not
> being understood
> precisely because
> they are
> alone in their
> suffering.
> 
> So from their
> POV, no one
> is paying attention
> to them or
> validating how
> they feel.
> The world just
> goes on celebrating
> successes of
> the vaccine while
> they are left
> by the wayside
> to wallow
> in their pain
> with no solution
> in sight.



What pain are they experiencing?  From the vaccine?  To be transparent, I did not watch the full video.


----------



## PatDM'T

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This woman’s mother said that she didn’t get a vaccine because she was afraid of infertility and anaphylactic shock. I can understand the anaphalyxis but* it seems like the focus was on the myth that fertility is affected by the shot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama family mourns pregnant nurse, unborn child dead of COVID: ‘We’re glad she’s not suffering’
> 
> 
> Haley Richardson was a healthy 32-year-old nurse with no preexisting conditions before she contracted COVID-19, loved ones said. Richardson died on Aug. 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al.com


 
She must be
from the school
of dumb theories
that Bill Gates 
and his ilk's goal
to reduce population
growth rates is through
sterilization--a lie
that has been 
debunked umpteen
times and the fake
receipts proven false. 

I sometimes wish
SM had not brought
to light how many
idiots there are in
the world.
Back in the day I
could count fools
on my fingers and
it was easy 
to avoid them. 
These days they
seem to have 
proliferated as 
fast as the virus.


----------



## PatDM'T

january noir said:


> What pain are they experiencing?  From the vaccine?  To be transparent, I did not watch the full video.


By pain, I mean 
emotional pain from
adverse effects of
the vaccine, which
are real events,
albeit rare, when
they do happen.


----------



## january noir

PatDM'T said:


> By pain, I mean
> emotional pain from
> adverse effects of
> the vaccine, which
> are real events,
> albeit rare, when
> they do happen.


Thanks, @PatDM'T.  Do they have emotional pain and not physical pain or both?  The vaccine gave them emotional pain?  

I'm still confused.  
Maybe I need my afternoon nap!   

I'm not trying to be obtuse here, but are they saying they're sad because all the focus is on vaccinated people, or are they saying their adverse reactions are not being addressed?  I'm trying to be sympathetic to their cause because anything to help get this virus in check is welcome by me.


----------



## Melaninme

january noir said:


> What pain are they experiencing?  From the vaccine?  To be transparent, I did not watch the full video.


Emotional pain from doctors who have dimissed them and physical pain/limitations from the adverse effects of the vaccine.

Every person who told their story in the video is pro vaccine and pro-science.  They are not against getting vaccinated.  They
are experiencing the horrible after effects from taking the vaccine and are now being dismissed.  That in and of itself is painful, let 
alone the physical damage they are now left with with no solution/cure/help.


----------



## january noir

Melaninme said:


> Emotional pain from doctors who have dimissed them and physical pain/limitations from the adverse effects of the vaccine.
> 
> Every person who told their story in the video is pro vaccine and pro-science.  They are not against getting vaccinated.  They
> are experiencing the horrible after effects from taking the vaccine and are now being dismissed.  That in and of itself is painful, let
> alone the physical damage they are now left with with no solution/cure/help.


Thank you for the clarification!  I didn't quite understand.  Did any of them share what their physicians said (if they have a PC physician or are uninsured)?


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Some of 'em gobble it up because the vitamin company name has the word "Terra", "Earth" or "Nature" in it and there's a picture of an aloe leaf or a tree on the bottle.


Like anything all supplements are not created equal. I know the good brands to get.  I've instructed MDs on supplementation. LOL.  They aren't trained in that.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Pregnant patient was scheduled for an appointment today but she tested positive for COVID at an outside facility yesterday.  She's not vaccinated. Want to know when she told us? 

She didn't. AT ALL. We had to find out from the other clinic when they faxed us the report. By this time, she is already in the back getting her vitals taken by the MA. 

Now we have to close early and 3 of the staff may have to quarantine. 

I still hate it here. And by 'here', I mean most of America and probably half of planet Earth.


----------



## january noir

^^^ Anyhow, now that was clarified for me, I'll just say that anyone should seek doctor guidance before taking the vaccine if they have a PC physician they go to.  There are some people who should not take any vaccines because of their health condition(s).   But the truth is, again, no drug is free of adverse reaction.  There is a risk from anything you take into or apply to your body.


----------



## january noir

B_Phlyy said:


> Pregnant patient was scheduled for an appointment today but she tested positive for COVID at an outside facility yesterday.  She's not vaccinated. Want to know when she told us?
> 
> She didn't. AT ALL. We had to find out from the other clinic when they faxed us the report. By this time, she is already in the back getting her vitals taken by the MA.
> 
> Now we have to close early and 3 of the staff may have to quarantine.
> 
> I still hate it here. And by 'here', I mean most of America and probably half of planet Earth.


Oh wow!  That was selfish of her.  Did she say why she didn't tell anyone?


----------



## PatDM'T

january noir said:


> Thanks, @PatDM'T.  Do they have emotional pain and not physical pain or both?  The vaccine gave them emotional pain?
> 
> I'm still confused.
> Maybe I need my afternoon nap!
> 
> I'm not trying to be obtuse here, but *are they saying they're sad because all the focus is on vaccinated people, or are they saying their adverse reactions are not being addressed*?  I'm trying to be sympathetic to their cause because anything to help get this virus in check is welcome by me.


I am guessing
it is *both* of
the above plus
not seeing a fix.

Did you watch
the video of
the people with
parosmia after
a Covid infection?
Their lives are
no longer the
same and there
is a sadness and
loneliness that
comes from the
life you knew and
were used to
changing in
a negative way.

I did not have
to watch the
whole video we
are discussing nor
experience what
they or the parosmia
victims have had
in order to kinda
imagine how an
experience that is
unique and unpleasant
like they explain
can make life
unbearable.

I think the best
parallel to give you
is if someone
does something
that hurts
your feelings
but in their honest
opinion, you totally
got the wrong
end of the stick
and they were doing
that thing from
a good place.

So who is right?
IMO you both are.

But until one of
you seeks to
understand
the other person's
POV, preferably
the POV of
the one who
is hurting then
there is no hope
of clear communication
or either of you
being heard.

To you the
injured party
they would appear
insensitive and mean
and uncaring and
to them you'd be
a sense-of-
humor-lacking,
grumpy sourpuss.

But if they acknowledge
your feelings as
being valid (based
on your POV)
then you would
feel valued and
that you matter
and it would ease
you out of the
negative feelings.
(It may also make
you more receptive
to their explanation).

People like to
be heard.

Sadly these people
found the ear
of one who is
shady and suspect
in his real motive
for doing this.
And because of
him, they may still
not be heard.


----------



## Melaninme

Pfizer CEO says COVID-19 vaccine-resistant variant likely to emerge
					

Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla on Tuesday said the company believes a COVID-19 vaccine-resistant variant will likely one day emerge, though the company has a system in place to turn around a variant-specific jab within some three months.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## dancinstallion

Q


Melaninme said:


> Pfizer CEO says COVID-19 vaccine-resistant variant likely to emerge
> 
> 
> Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla on Tuesday said the company believes a COVID-19 vaccine-resistant variant will likely one day emerge, though the company has a system in place to turn around a variant-specific jab within some three months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com





Yea I figured that. I have come to the conclusion that we will have to live with covid because it isn't going anywhere. And a lot of people will continue to die. It is what it is.

At this point people won't even wear a mask ( less alone get vaccinated) to save their lives so they have the right to choose and a right to die. Choose wisely.
Everyone else just needs to do what is best to survive.
We are in the 2nd book of the hunger games and the third has yet to come.


----------



## Melaninme

"On the July 29 plane trip home, she felt mildly sick. Within days she was “absolutely miserable.” Her coughing continued to worsen, and each time she coughed her head pounded. On Aug. 1 she tested positive. Her parents were negative.

Now, three weeks later, she is far from fully recovered and classes are about to begin at her school. There’s a school mask mandate, but her students are too young to be vaccinated. “I’m worried I will give it to them, or I will get it for a third time,” she said.

But it is doubtful her case will be tracked because she was never hospitalized. That infuriates her, she said, because it downplays what is happening.

“Everyone has a right to know how many breakthrough cases there are,” she said, “I was under the impression that if I did get a breakthrough case, it would just be sniffles. They make it sound like everything is under control and it’s not.”









						The CDC Only Tracks a Fraction of Breakthrough COVID-19 Infections, Even as Cases Surge
					

A May 1 decision by the CDC to only track breakthrough infections that lead to hospitalization or death has left the nation with a muddled understanding of COVID-19's impact on the vaccinated.




					www.govexec.com


----------



## january noir

dancinstallion said:


> Q
> 
> 
> View attachment 475239
> 
> Yea I figured that. I have come to the conclusion that we will have to live with covid because it isn't going anywhere. And a lot of people will continue to die. It is what it is.
> 
> At this point people won't even wear a mask ( less alone get vaccinated) to save their lives so they have the right to choose and a right to die. Choose wisely.
> Everyone else just needs to do what is best to survive.
> We are in the 2nd book of the hunger games and the third has yet to come.


That baby's face! Awww! 
I was thinking about "the end" this morning and the extinction of the human race.  
Is COVID (and global warming) how we die out?  
We know that the dinosaurs generally became extinct (except for some throwback species), and our scientists can't agree on how it happened.  Maybe the dinosaurs had a virus...
This could be the end of life as we know it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> Add Busta Rhymes to the anti-masker list


If he don't take his water retaining  on somewhere.


----------



## Kanky

With FDA approval of first COVID-19 vaccine, let the mandates begin: US military, Disney World, CVS Health and more
					

Immediately after the FDA granted full approval to the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID vaccine, the military, schools and businesses added vaccination mandates.



					www.usatoday.com
				





_*The range of people covered by vaccine requirements on the heels of Monday's action now includes the U.S. military, New York City public school teachers and staffers, all New Jersey teachers and state employees, students at multiple university systems, corporate employees and pharmacists at CVS Health, and 30,000 unionized workers at Disney World.*_
*That adds to millions of Americans for whom putting off COVID-19 vaccination could mean anything from having to get tested for the virus every week to losing their job or being barred from school.*


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> If he don't take his water retaining  on somewhere.


I can just see him yelling with his mouth open all wide, spreading Covid everywhere. Bout to be a new “Woo-Hah” variant.


----------



## yamilee21

Melaninme said:


> Ultra-Vaxxed Israel’s Crisis Is a Dire Warning to America
> 
> 
> Jack Guez/AFP via Getty ImagesJERUSALEM—The massive surge of COVID-19 infections in Israel, one of the most vaccinated countries on earth, is pointing to a complicated path ahead for America.In June, there were several days with zero new COVID infections in Israel. The country launched its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com





> Unlike New Zealand, which aims for zero community transmission of the coronavirus, and imposes lockdowns when even a single positive case is identified, *Israeli authorities have opted for a model they are calling “living with corona.”*


This is the key phrase in that article. Vaccines are only one aspect of protection; masks, hand hygiene, ventilation, social distancing, limiting travel or activities or numbers of persons when cases rise, etc. are other precautions that are still needed in varying degrees - especially when the society has a vocal minority that not only refuses the vaccines, but refuses to practice any other precautionary measures as well.

Some in the media keep reporting this as “OMG! The vaccines don’t work!” while public health workers must constantly remind us that vaccines alone are not enough, when there is a significant unvaccinated population circulating as if it were 2019. 

Regarding adverse reactions: EVERYONE with a smartphone should register with https://vsafe.cdc.gov/en/ while sitting there waiting during their 15 or 30 minute observation period. This allows for a daily/weekly check-in during the weeks after vaccination.


----------



## Peppermynt

yamilee21 said:


> This is the key phrase in that article. Vaccines are only one aspect of protection; masks, hand hygiene, ventilation, social distancing, limiting travel or activities or numbers of persons when cases rise, etc. are other precautions that are still needed in varying degrees - especially when the society has a vocal minority that not only refuses the vaccines, but refuses to practice any other precautionary measures as well.
> 
> Some in the media keep reporting this as “OMG! The vaccines don’t work!” while public health workers must constantly remind us that vaccines alone are not enough, when there is a significant unvaccinated population circulating as if it were 2019.
> 
> *Regarding adverse reactions: EVERYONE with a smartphone should register with https://vsafe.cdc.gov/en/ while sitting there waiting during their 15 or 30 minute observation period. This allows for a daily/weekly check-in during the weeks after vaccination.*


Exactly. You sign up and daily (for a period of time) they send you a text with a link to just 4-5 questions easily answered on a mobile phone. My experience … since I had no adverse reactions… was straightforward. I replied to the text daily and when it started being only a monthly text I responded then. I’m certain if I had reported urgent symptoms they would’ve reached out for more info (likely via text at first but ultimately a contact from a person if it seemed severe.) 

Honestly I have zero patience for whiney adults who seem to need coddling for the simplest of things. Having symptoms? Call your doctor/primary care provider. If you have a mobile phone you should also be able to report concerning symptom. We as a species are totally because we seem to need massive hand holding. Its like there are so many with arrested development and a need for validation over silly stuff. It’s completely ridiculous and I understand why people are called snowflakes because we seem to have little resilience, maturity or common sense. I really don’t think we are going to make it through this.


----------



## B_Phlyy

january noir said:


> Oh wow!  That was selfish of her.  Did she say why she didn't tell anyone?


She said she wanted to tell us on the phone but she couldn't get through. She said she called twice but didn't leave a message.

Ma'am, on a "slow" day, when we're not in a pandemic, we get about 50 calls/hour coming in. Now that we're running drive through testing AND a vaccine clinic, we're doing 100 calls/hour. You calling twice over a 4-5 hour morning is nothing. 

Not to mention, you had to walk past security and get checked in by the front desk before the MA came and roomed you. You could have said something to ANY of them. Her only semi saving grace was that she did keep her mask on correctly while she was in the clinic.


----------



## winterinatl

So the folks are out in force going to school board meetings to complain about masking mandates. I watched a lady claim her child had “adverse reaction” to wearing a mask under last years mandate. Wouldn’t share what the “adverse reaction” was. Also, last year the schools shut down and we went to HYBRID. Meaning she could have had him stay remote. Also my district this year is one that is well prepared. We have a 100% full remote option they can take advantage of. 
Lady. What is your point? What do you want? You cannot have in person school plus a kid with no mask. Teachers deserve to be protected too. These people are Ridiculous.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

winterinatl said:


> So the folks are out in force going to school board meetings to complain about masking mandates. I watched a lady claim her child had “adverse reaction” to wearing a mask under last years mandate. Wouldn’t share what the “adverse reaction” was. Also, last year the schools shut down and we went to HYBRID. Meaning she could have had him stay remote. Also my district this year is one that is well prepared. We have a 100% full remote option they can take advantage of.
> Lady. What is your point? What do you want? You cannot have in person school plus a kid with no mask. Teachers deserve to be protected too. These people are Ridiculous.


They sound like the "snowflakes" they used to complain about so much.


----------



## lavaflow99

B_Phlyy said:


> Pregnant patient was scheduled for an appointment today but she tested positive for COVID at an outside facility yesterday.  She's not vaccinated. Want to know when she told us?
> 
> She didn't. AT ALL. We had to find out from the other clinic when they faxed us the report. By this time, she is already in the back getting her vitals taken by the MA.
> 
> Now we have to close early and 3 of the staff may have to quarantine.
> 
> I still hate it here. And by 'here', I mean most of America and probably half of planet Earth.


What ever happened to if you tested positive or waiting for a results of a COVID test, you need to quarantine until you get the results?

The selfishness is on another level.


----------



## lavaflow99

january noir said:


> That baby's face! Awww!
> I was thinking about "the end" this morning and the extinction of the human race.
> Is COVID (and global warming) how we die out?
> We know that the dinosaurs generally became extinct (except for some throwback species), and our scientists can't agree on how it happened.  Maybe the dinosaurs had a virus...
> This could be the end of life as we know it.


I have been wondering the same.

Is this Armageddon?  Is this the end of time they speak of in the Bible?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

B_Phlyy said:


> She said she wanted to tell us on the phone but she couldn't get through. She said she called twice but didn't leave a message.
> 
> Ma'am, on a "slow" day, when we're not in a pandemic, we get about 50 calls/hour coming in. Now that we're running drive through testing AND a vaccine clinic, we're doing 100 calls/hour. You calling twice over a 4-5 hour morning is nothing.
> 
> Not to mention, you had to walk past security and get checked in by the front desk before the MA came and roomed you. You could have said something to ANY of them. Her only semi saving grace was that she did keep her mask on correctly while she was in the clinic.


People like this are why we can’t have nice things like “freedom”.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> "On the July 29 plane trip home, she felt mildly sick. Within days she was “absolutely miserable.” Her coughing continued to worsen, and each time she coughed her head pounded. On Aug. 1 she tested positive. Her parents were negative.
> 
> Now, three weeks later, she is far from fully recovered and classes are about to begin at her school. There’s a school mask mandate, but her students are too young to be vaccinated. “I’m worried I will give it to them, or I will get it for a third time,” she said.
> 
> But it is doubtful her case will be tracked because she was never hospitalized. That infuriates her, she said, because it downplays what is happening.
> 
> “Everyone has a right to know how many breakthrough cases there are,” she said, “I was under the impression that if I did get a breakthrough case, it would just be sniffles. They make it sound like everything is under control and it’s not.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Only Tracks a Fraction of Breakthrough COVID-19 Infections, Even as Cases Surge
> 
> 
> A May 1 decision by the CDC to only track breakthrough infections that lead to hospitalization or death has left the nation with a muddled understanding of COVID-19's impact on the vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.govexec.com



She's had covid twice already?? A plane is the last place you'd find me. But different folks, different strokes I guess. Glad her parents were negative.

If we think breakthrough cases are being underreported, just think of how many unvaccinated and asymptomatic covid cases are flying under the radar. If it's happening one way, it's also happening the other way. 

She should also get a better news source. Covid hasn't been under control for a year and a half.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> I hope that we are not making decisions based on what Trumpy Republicans think about anything. They lie constantly and shamelessly. Some of them are “true believers” in whatever nonsense and have actually been duped but most of them will say whatever will benefit them politically.
> 
> ETA: from the about page on the site that you linked
> 
> _While very important in monitoring vaccine safety, *VAERS reports alone cannot be used to determine if a vaccine caused or contributed to an adverse event or illness. The reports may contain information that is incomplete, inaccurate, coincidental, or unverifiable. *In large part, reports to VAERS are voluntary, which means they are subject to biases. This creates specific limitations on how the data can be used scientifically. Data from VAERS reports should always be interpreted with these limitations in mind._
> 
> Basically anyone can send in a report to these people claiming that the vaccine caused whatever issue. I might try reporting that it gave me super powers. Hundreds of millions have taken this vaccine. I’m not saying that it never harmed anyone, because that would be silly. You can allergic to anything. I have a cousin who went to the hospital behind a glass of iced tea at a bbq because she is allergic to lemons and the host lied about using them. My daily lemon ginger tea regimen would kill her and I’m sure she’s not the only one with that issue. But I would give her the side eye if she started claiming that lemons were dangerous and that big citrus was trying to hide it.


Right. Unfortunately or maybe fortunately (fortunately possibly bc the vaccines for most truly ARE NOT proven harmful), about 1-2% of whats reported in VAERS is verified as a TRUE vaccine adverse event and a payout is given.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

january noir said:


> Sorry, but I think that's BS.  When vaccinated, you are strongly instructed to report any adverse events (information is printed on your vaccine card).  If I remember correctly from my time in Pharma, in the US during any drug (or vaccine) development phase, the drug-maker HAS to collect that data.  Even when a drug or vaccine is approved, they must continue collecting and acting on that data.  People who say no one is listening to them probably aren't reporting; they're just posting things on SM and giving interviews to right-wing networks and "news" outlets.
> 
> Plus, Ron Johnson is a snake and a poser and, even worse, a Trumper.  He's GARBAGE.
> 
> I don't believe he has any good intentions or "truth" bones in his body.  He's standing up there only for political points, and he's NOT sincere.
> That, I would take to the bank and get extra cashback with my statement.


I agree he uses people


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

january noir said:


> ^^^ Anyhow, now that was clarified for me, I'll just say that anyone should seek doctor guidance before taking the vaccine if they have a PC physician they go to.  There are some people who should not take any vaccines because of their health condition(s).   But the truth is, again, no drug is free of adverse reaction.  There is a risk from anything you take into or apply to your body.


Some diapers are made of tree pulp and grass and labeled as natural. I know kids who had allergic reactions to them.
Later allergy tests showed they were mildly or highly allergic to environmental things like pet dander, dandelions, all kinds of grasses, pollen etc.

Like humans can't always win even against mother nature!


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## HappyAtLast

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Wow, that's steep, even more than the smoking premium. I bet some employees will reconsider the vax now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

From the Schoolboard Shenanigans fight with DeSatan Desk:

We watched another School Board meeting last night. This one went over 4.5 hours. It was absolute pandemonium at one point including a "break" cause a black guy screamed "Why don't you kick dey @$$ out." Then they sent their kids to do their dirty work and of course one little blond snowflake flipped a bird while right on camera while her mama sat behind her grinning. This is because the superintendent here removed the parent opt-out and made the opt out MD or PsyD (licensed) only.
As soon as I got off that, the local FB Scammers page posted screen shots of a local ER doctor offering opt out forms on letterhead for $50. They tagged every medical board inside and outside FL. Then parents went on that comment feed saying "its their right." Screenshots including him saying--I'm not under the HOSPITAL i work for, this is under my private business (opened as an LLC 35 days ago) XYZ Medicine, LLC.

Just got off lunch and hubby texted me the news link where the hospital fired him.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

HappyAtLast said:


> Wow, that's steep, even more than the smoking premium. I bet some employees will reconsider the vax now.


Not sure what people make at corporate but, with the exception of the pilots, most positions based out of the airports don’t pay well. The flight privileges make up for some of that but it’s unlikely they can afford that kind of pay cut.


----------



## Kanky

HappyAtLast said:


> Wow, that's steep, even more than the smoking premium. I bet some employees will reconsider the vax now.


I hope that more companies follow suit. People who work with the public should either be vaccinated or moved to a different line of work.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> I hope that more companies follow suit. People who work with the public should either be vaccinated or moved to a different line of work.


Its coming. I think this admin will allow for vaccine passports as well if it got traction. Right now I think Biden is pushing for businesses to do what thi airline did. And Doctors are getting tired. Like one is refusing care for any non-vaxxed adult. Even if they have been a longtime patient.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Oh and we lost a total of 2 children here in town and there is one baby who is in the ICU right now, not looking good at all.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Now my kids are quarantined for 10 days. This was like watching a slow motion train wreck. It really was just a matter of time.


----------



## Melaninme

The new name for Pfizer's vaccine.


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Oh and we lost a total of 2 children here in town and there is one baby who is in the ICU right now, not looking good at all.


It is crazy that people think that this is what freedom looks like. I want the freedom not to have my kids exposed to a novel coronavirus, not the freedom of seeing the mouth breathing faces of Republicans’ children.

My kids’ school has a mask mandate and upgraded the ventilation over the summer. It is crazy that this common sense approach has become a divisive political issue.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

MamaBear2012 said:


> Now my kids are quarantined for 10 days. This was like watching a slow motion train wreck. It really was just a matter of time.


So sorry to hear this.
Once we learned of DeSatan's anti-mask stance this summer, i ordered my staff extra laptops so they could work from home without having to use their vacation or sick time for the whole time. He nixed the software they used this summer to work from home so we had funding to do laptops. T.rump admin had federal leave time for those who had to quarantine but that went away in December. But I know a lot of parents who had to take non-paid time off due to quarantined kids.


----------



## Melaninme

Down from 8 months to 6.









						WSJ News Exclusive | Biden Administration Likely to Approve Covid-19 Boosters at Six Months
					

Pfizer and BioNTech have requested clearance for Covid-19 vaccine boosters that an official said could be administered six months after the previous dose.




					www.wsj.com
				












						FDA reviewing data for 6-month COVID-19 booster shots, Wall Street Journal reports
					

The Biden administration likely to recommend COVID-19 vaccine boosters 6 months after your second dose instead of the previously recommended 8 months.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Melaninme

Bill Maher says he does not want a COVID-19 booster shot
					

Talk show host Bill Maher does not want to get a COVID-19 booster shot, and the only reason he got vaccinated was to "take one for the team," he said.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Down from 8 months to 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSJ News Exclusive | Biden Administration Likely to Approve Covid-19 Boosters at Six Months
> 
> 
> Pfizer and BioNTech have requested clearance for Covid-19 vaccine boosters that an official said could be administered six months after the previous dose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA reviewing data for 6-month COVID-19 booster shots, Wall Street Journal reports
> 
> 
> The Biden administration likely to recommend COVID-19 vaccine boosters 6 months after your second dose instead of the previously recommended 8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com


This makes sense to me and I'm not surprised. Its not ideal but its basically Viruses 101 for those who study viruses (pandemic and non-pandemic, even as common as flu strains) already know.

This short term booster issue is REALLY BAD. Not bad where i think we shouldn't get one....Bad because it confirms that the virus is mutating faster than modern medicine and vaccine makers can keep up. Computational science predicts this SHOULD HAVE BEEN an UNLIKELY scenario. Unlikely meaning--OF COURSE, if there is a virus out there killing people, people would OPT IN to mask up or VACCINATE. But weariness with vaccines, distrust of ANYTHING government, misinformation about "trusting" never tested or FDA approved vitamin regimens, cures, and truly UNTESTED immune systems is what got us here. Doctors are EXHAUSTED. They aren't telling you how they are already making decisions about who lives and dies. 

Predictions out of my job said 2022/2023 is when things may start to feel like normal. But the HOPE is computational predictions would never come true. As long as people still think COVID ain't real, and continue to contribute to spread, we will see many strains. The Delta variant is one of over 10,000 strains. 

But I'm convinced that at this point, you'll convince the vaccine-hesitant by the end of the year only. Jobs will mandate what they gonna mandate and by 2022, you're gonna see another DROP in vaccinations. The bottom of this thing WILL FALL OUT. There is absolutely NO REASON we should see so much death this late into the game. We currently have way more vaccine supply than demand.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This makes sense to me and I'm not surprised. Its not ideal but its basically Viruses 101 for those who study viruses (pandemic and non-pandemic, even as common as flu strains) already know.
> 
> This short term booster issue is REALLY BAD. Not bad where i think we shouldn't get one....Bad because it confirms that the virus is mutating faster than modern medicine and vaccine makers can keep up. Computational science predicts this SHOULD HAVE BEEN an UNLIKELY scenario. Unlikely meaning--OF COURSE, if there is a virus out there killing people, people would OPT IN to mask up or VACCINATE. But weariness with vaccines, distrust of ANYTHING government, misinformation about "trusting" never tested or FDA approved vitamin regimens, cures, and truly UNTESTED immune systems is what got us here. Doctors are EXHAUSTED. They aren't telling you how they are already making decisions about who lives and dies.
> 
> Predictions out of my job said 2022/2023 is when things may start to feel like normal. But the HOPE is computational predictions would never come true. As long as people still think COVID ain't real, and continue to contribute to spread, we will see many strains. The Delta variant is one of over 10,000 strains.
> 
> *But I'm convinced that at this point, you'll convince the vaccine-hesitant by the end of the year only. Jobs will mandate what they gonna mandate and by 2022, you're gonna see another DROP in vaccinations. The bottom of this thing WILL FALL OUT. There is absolutely NO REASON we should see so much death this late into the game. We currently have way more vaccine supply than demand.*



100% agree. I know 2 people who fall in the vaccine-hesitant camp. My sister and a friend of mine. My sister finally got her first dose when she felt "forced" to by having to go back to teaching in-person kindergarten. The other friend's company has laid out its vaccinate or find another job mandate by October 1st. 

My sister is already said she don't know about going back to get the second dose, since she didn't want to get the first one, and has already said hell no to any boosters they may come out with. (We'll see though). Both of their reasoning has been "what about the long term effects" and chile I'm still stuck on "what are the long term effects of the VIRUS" and that covid ain't going nowhere ever the way we've let it proliferate.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This makes sense to me and I'm not surprised. Its not ideal but its basically Viruses 101 for those who study viruses (pandemic and non-pandemic, even as common as flu strains) already know.
> 
> This short term booster issue is REALLY BAD. Not bad where i think we shouldn't get one....Bad because it confirms that the virus is mutating faster than modern medicine and vaccine makers can keep up. Computational science predicts this SHOULD HAVE BEEN an UNLIKELY scenario. Unlikely meaning--OF COURSE, if there is a virus out there killing people, people would OPT IN to mask up or VACCINATE. But weariness with vaccines, distrust of ANYTHING government, misinformation about "trusting" never tested or FDA approved vitamin regimens, cures, and truly UNTESTED immune systems is what got us here. Doctors are EXHAUSTED. They aren't telling you how they are already making decisions about who lives and dies.
> 
> Predictions out of my job said 2022/2023 is when things may start to feel like normal. But the HOPE is computational predictions would never come true. As long as people still think COVID ain't real, and continue to contribute to spread, we will see many strains. The Delta variant is one of over 10,000 strains.
> 
> But I'm convinced that at this point, you'll convince the vaccine-hesitant by the end of the year only. Jobs will mandate what they gonna mandate and by 2022, you're gonna see another DROP in vaccinations. The bottom of this thing WILL FALL OUT. There is absolutely NO REASON we should see so much death this late into the game. We currently have way more vaccine supply than demand.


Continued: What has me up right now is the hurricane season (June 1-Nov1). If we have a repeat of 2016/2017/2018 I literally am in fear of my life.  Because in my role in Public Health, we are required to deploy into a military style Incident Command structure to support the shelter, send mission requests to support Nursing Homes, Rehab, Transportation, Police, Fire, EMT. Part of that mission is to ensure our special needs shelter which only supports oxygen dependent citizens who are on a pre-determined list. In 2016 we couldn't even find Oxygen because flu season was bad. I'd be in a cramped shelter with oxygen dependent citizens. Sometimes people literally drop their grandparents off and leave (we call them "granny drops") even though the oxygen dependent person HAS to have a caretaker. Its not a field hospital.

As of this morning, the entire state of Florida has about 2-3 days of oxygen for those who are on home oxygen. Calls are being made overtime because shipments are slow. If we are hit with something big and we lose power for more than 6 hours, we will have unnecessary death at a level you can't comprehend. If you REALLY KNEW what public health employees have to do to keep citizens alive during disasters, people would act and move better. In non-pandemic times its bad. I was deployed for the above years on 12 hour shifts (12 on/12 off) for 1.5 weeks straight. In 2017 I was almost 30 weeks pregnant, and in 2018 I'd had an infant my husband had to keep while we shuffled milk around in coolers bc we had no power. I remember she'd finally got tired of her dad and he had to bring her to the Emergency Ops center where I was nursing her in a room where Rick Scott was giving a press conference a few feet away...he was smiling for the cameras while pandemonium was exploding near my desk upstairs. 
This is why I am very passionate about mitigating this thing, because its a cascading affect on resources you'd never think would matter.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> 100% agree. I know 2 people who fall in the vaccine-hesitant camp. My sister and a friend of mine.* My sister finally got her first dose when she felt "forced" to by having to go back to teaching in-person kindergarten. *The other friend's company has laid out its vaccinate or find another job mandate by October 1st.
> 
> My sister is already said she don't know about going back to get the second dose, since she didn't want to get the first one, and has already said hell no to any boosters they may come out with. (We'll see though). Both of their reasoning has been "what about the long term effects" and chile I'm still stuck on "what are the long term effects of the VIRUS" and that covid ain't going nowhere ever the way we've let it proliferate.


What's sad about what's going on here in FL is that depending on the county, (ahem--Pasco), they treat Infected teachers like essential personnel (which is why declaring them essential bought them certain work protections, but its truly sacrificial)...as long as they are infected but non-symptomatic, they can return to work. If that county also has a voluntary mask mandate, forget it. And trust me, a lot of those teachers are as loony as the Q.a.non Tr.ump.ers around here.


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> Bill Maher says he does not want a COVID-19 booster shot
> 
> 
> Talk show host Bill Maher does not want to get a COVID-19 booster shot, and the only reason he got vaccinated was to "take one for the team," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


 He is 65. He took that shot for himself and like a lot of rich people he probably cut the line to do so. He will want to travel internationally and will take a booster so that he can.


----------



## Kanky

US university announces it will fine, cut internet access to unvaccinated students
					

Quinnipiac University implemented new penalties for unvaccinated students.




					thehill.com
				




This is so petty. They said the unvaccinated can’t use the WiFi.  Somebody’s mama came up with this plan, because nothing gets a teenager moving like cutting off the WiFi.


----------



## january noir

I mean... most, if not all of us, had to be vaccinated with a few vaccines to attend school.  Right?
Unless I'm missing something, I think I turned out all right!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

HappyAtLast said:


> Wow, that's steep, even more than the smoking premium. I bet some employees will reconsider the vax now.





Black Ambrosia said:


>


Delta reported that it cost them $50K on average per person that was hospitalized with COVID-19.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Exactly! I thought that was cheap actually.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> US university announces it will fine, cut internet access to unvaccinated students
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University implemented new penalties for unvaccinated students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so petty. They said the unvaccinated can’t use the WiFi.  Somebody’s mama came up with this plan, because nothing gets a teenager moving like cutting off the WiFi.


Ya know...speaking of college...my friend wanted her daughter to attend her alma mater, FA.MU. They live in FL so she said NO...FSU or Howard. Then she set her heart on Howard. Well, mama ain't rich and she only got a partial soccer scholarship. Meanwhile,  small Rhode Island school offered a full ride for soccer. She refused of course--cause George Floyd.

Then, the summer COVID situation worsens. The mama attends a cult church-IMHO--but anyways she didn't let the child vaccinate. She barely wanted her to go to Howard but spent thousands on a graduation party with the Howard U colors. Fast forward to now, I just learned the other day, she isn't going anywhere. The space cadet child isn't and won't vaccinate so she can't move into the dorm as they changed the policy. They cannot find housing. Its EXPENSIVE in DC. And now, find out, the child didn't turn in final paperwork to confirm the scholarship, entry, etc. Just a mess. I blame parent (who allows her children to call her by her 1st name) who should have confirmed said tasks were done.


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ya know...speaking of college...my friend wanted her daughter to attend her alma mater, FA.MU. They live in FL so she said NO...FSU or Howard. Then she set her heart on Howard. Well, mama ain't rich and she only got a partial soccer scholarship. Meanwhile,  small Rhode Island school offered a full ride for soccer. She refused of course--cause George Floyd.
> 
> Then, the summer COVID situation worsens. The mama attends a cult church-IMHO--but anyways she didn't let the child vaccinate. She barely wanted her to go to Howard but spent thousands on a graduation party with the Howard U colors. Fast forward to now, I just learned the other day, she isn't going anywhere. The space cadet child isn't and won't vaccinate so she can't move into the dorm as they changed the policy. They cannot find housing. Its EXPENSIVE in DC. And now, find out, the child didn't turn in final paperwork to confirm the scholarship, entry, etc. Just a mess. I blame parent (who allows her children to call her by her 1st name) who should have confirmed said tasks were done.


The children of stupid people will always suffer.  @ not taking free money because of George Floyd. Maybe there is a community college that will work for her situation.


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> *The children of stupid people will always suffer.*  @ not taking free money because of George Floyd. Maybe there is a community college that will work for her situation.


Quoted for emphasis. But with this simple quote suddenly the world makes so much sense and a sense of peace has settled over me.


----------



## Kanky

Black and pregnant during a pandemic: A crisis within a crisis
					

Black women are more likely to die from pregnancy complications than any other demographic group. Advocates fear the pandemic could make it worse.




					www.cnn.com
				



This might deserve its own thread, but it is relevant to this too. Black people already face medical racism. The fact that so many people are being convinced to forgo the Covid vaccine and risk ending up in an overwhelmed hospital that doesn’t provide great care to black people in the best of times is crazy.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Somebody said Delta vs Delta


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Continued: What has me up right now is the hurricane season (June 1-Nov1). If we have a repeat of 2016/2017/2018 I literally am in fear of my life.  Because in my role in Public Health, we are required to deploy into a military style Incident Command structure to support the shelter, send mission requests to support Nursing Homes, Rehab, Transportation, Police, Fire, EMT. Part of that mission is to ensure our special needs shelter which only supports oxygen dependent citizens who are on a pre-determined list. In 2016 we couldn't even find Oxygen because flu season was bad. I'd be in a cramped shelter with oxygen dependent citizens. Sometimes people literally drop their grandparents off and leave (we call them "granny drops") even though the oxygen dependent person HAS to have a caretaker. Its not a field hospital.
> 
> As of this morning, the entire state of Florida has about 2-3 days of oxygen for those who are on home oxygen. Calls are being made overtime because shipments are slow. If we are hit with something big and we lose power for more than 6 hours, we will have unnecessary death at a level you can't comprehend. If you REALLY KNEW what public health employees have to do to keep citizens alive during disasters, people would act and move better. In non-pandemic times its bad. I was deployed for the above years on 12 hour shifts (12 on/12 off) for 1.5 weeks straight. In 2017 I was almost 30 weeks pregnant, and in 2018 I'd had an infant my husband had to keep while we shuffled milk around in coolers bc we had no power. I remember she'd finally got tired of her dad and he had to bring her to the Emergency Ops center where I was nursing her in a room where Rick Scott was giving a press conference a few feet away...he was smiling for the cameras while pandemonium was exploding near my desk upstairs.
> This is why I am very passionate about mitigating this thing, because its a cascading affect on resources you'd never think would matter.



OMG. This is terrifying.


----------



## lavaflow99

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ya know...speaking of college...my friend wanted her daughter to attend her alma mater, FA.MU. They live in FL so she said NO...FSU or Howard. Then she set her heart on Howard. Well, mama ain't rich and she only got a partial soccer scholarship. Meanwhile,  small Rhode Island school offered a full ride for soccer. She refused of course--cause George Floyd.
> 
> Then, the summer COVID situation worsens. The mama attends a cult church-IMHO--but anyways she didn't let the child vaccinate. She barely wanted her to go to Howard but spent thousands on a graduation party with the Howard U colors. Fast forward to now, I just learned the other day, she isn't going anywhere. The space cadet child isn't and won't vaccinate so she can't move into the dorm as they changed the policy. They cannot find housing. Its EXPENSIVE in DC. And now, find out, the child didn't turn in final paperwork to confirm the scholarship, entry, etc. Just a mess. I blame parent (who allows her children to call her by her 1st name) who should have confirmed said tasks were done.


So she is throwing away her education and her scholarship and possibly her future by not getting the vaccine?

Gotcha.

ETA:  And I am slow.  I don't get the George Floyd reference.....what does the school have to do with him?


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I need to make a run to Krispie Kreme


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> He is 65. He took that shot for himself and like a lot of rich people he probably cut the line to do so. He will want to travel internationally and will take a booster so that he can.


Agreed. Also, he's changed a lot. He sounds more and more conservative in his rants about cancel culture and being woke so his stance on the vaccine isn't surprising.

I've noticed an arrogance among people who've had covid where they come out of it like it's no big deal. Idk if that's what's happening here but it's consistent.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> The children of stupid people will always suffer.  @ not taking free money because of George Floyd. Maybe there is a community college that will work for her situation.





lavaflow99 said:


> So she is throwing away her education and her scholarship and possibly her future by not getting the vaccine?
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> ETA:  And I am slow.  I don't get the George Floyd reference.....what does the school have to do with him?


That was just a lazy excuse. No one is choosing a college in Rhode Island over Howard.


----------



## dancinstallion

Houston doctor treats COVID patients with anti-parasite drug ivermectin, despite FDA warnings​

Dr. Joseph Varon, the chief medical officer at United Memorial Medical Center, walks back to the COVID-19 Intensive Care Unit onTuesday, Dec. 22, 2020, in Houston.





Spoiler



A Houston doctor says he is using the anti-parasite medication ivermectin with a combination of drugs to treat COVID-19 patients, despite warnings from federal health officials that it could cause serious harm when used to combat the virus.

Dr. Joseph Varon, chief medical officer at United Memorial Medical Center, on Thursday told the Houston Chronicle that he has used ivermectin since the start of the pandemic in all COVID patients.

He said he administers a low dosage based on the people’s weight with a cocktail of steroids and vitamins. [/B]“We did it intermittently in April, May and June of last year,” Varon said. “But as of July (2021), every patient that comes in goes on ivermectin.”

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention issued a warning on Thursday about a rapid increase in ivermectin prescriptions and reports of severe illness in people who ingest the drug to treat the virus.

Ivermectin is a medication only approved by the FDA to treat certain parasitic infections, head lice or skin conditions such as rosacea. An over-the-counter version for animals treats heartworm disease.

To date, there is no well-designed scientific study that shows ivermectin effectively prevents or treats COVID-19 at any stage of the illness, said Dr. Prathit Kulkarni, assistant professor of medicine in infectious diseases at Baylor College of Medicine.

Taking the drug for an unapproved use can be dangerous, according to the FDA. Large doses can cause a number of side effects, including nausea, seizures and death. Even levels of ivermectin for approved uses can interact with other medications, like blood-thinners, the FDA says.

In one recent case, an adult became disoriented and needed to be hospitalized after taking ivermectin tablets of unknown strength purchased on the internet, according to the CDC. Another person was hospitalized for nine days after drinking an injectable version of ivermectin intended for use in cattle. They showed up to the hospital with confusion, drowsiness, visual hallucinations, tachypnea and tremors, the CDC said.

Varon said he is using the drug in small doses “because it makes a difference” in COVID patients. He said no one has overdosed or died in the hospital after ingesting it.

“More importantly, my love for (ivermectin) is based on my personal use and good outcomes my patients have had,” Varon said in an email. “Once you see it work, it is difficult to deny its usefulness.”

Varon shared a PowerPoint presentation with the Chronicle that points to research showing some benefits in the use of ivermectin against COVID. A portion of the research came from a paper that was removed from its publication site because of concerns over plagiarism and misuse of data."]


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> Houston doctor treats COVID patients with anti-parasite drug ivermectin, despite FDA warnings​
> View attachment 475309
> Dr. Joseph Varon, the chief medical officer at United Memorial Medical Center, walks back to the COVID-19 Intensive Care Unit onTuesday, Dec. 22, 2020, in Houston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A Houston doctor says he is using the anti-parasite medication ivermectin with a combination of drugs to treat COVID-19 patients, despite warnings from federal health officials that it could cause serious harm when used to combat the virus.
> 
> Dr. Joseph Varon, chief medical officer at United Memorial Medical Center, on Thursday told the Houston Chronicle that he has used ivermectin since the start of the pandemic in all COVID patients.
> 
> He said he administers a low dosage based on the people’s weight with a cocktail of steroids and vitamins. [/B]“We did it intermittently in April, May and June of last year,” Varon said. “But as of July (2021), every patient that comes in goes on ivermectin.”
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention issued a warning on Thursday about a rapid increase in ivermectin prescriptions and reports of severe illness in people who ingest the drug to treat the virus.
> 
> Ivermectin is a medication only approved by the FDA to treat certain parasitic infections, head lice or skin conditions such as rosacea. An over-the-counter version for animals treats heartworm disease.
> 
> To date, there is no well-designed scientific study that shows ivermectin effectively prevents or treats COVID-19 at any stage of the illness, said Dr. Prathit Kulkarni, assistant professor of medicine in infectious diseases at Baylor College of Medicine.
> 
> Taking the drug for an unapproved use can be dangerous, according to the FDA. Large doses can cause a number of side effects, including nausea, seizures and death. Even levels of ivermectin for approved uses can interact with other medications, like blood-thinners, the FDA says.
> 
> In one recent case, an adult became disoriented and needed to be hospitalized after taking ivermectin tablets of unknown strength purchased on the internet, according to the CDC. Another person was hospitalized for nine days after drinking an injectable version of ivermectin intended for use in cattle. They showed up to the hospital with confusion, drowsiness, visual hallucinations, tachypnea and tremors, the CDC said.
> 
> Varon said he is using the drug in small doses “because it makes a difference” in COVID patients. He said no one has overdosed or died in the hospital after ingesting it.
> 
> “More importantly, my love for (ivermectin) is based on my personal use and good outcomes my patients have had,” Varon said in an email. “Once you see it work, it is difficult to deny its usefulness.”
> 
> Varon shared a PowerPoint presentation with the Chronicle that points to research showing some benefits in the use of ivermectin against COVID. A portion of the research came from a paper that was removed from its publication site because of concerns over plagiarism and misuse of data."]




This is the hospital that I worked at last year, that is owned by doctors and they make their own treatments. I was there last year starting in July and I don't recall giving Ivermectin. We were giving IV vitamin c four times a day along with other things. I am not surprised they keep coming up with different treatments to see what works best. The head doctor calls himself a Covidologist.

I wrote about it here, about the treatments and how we were always on the news. The major news outlets,CNN, msnbc, local news, stayed in that building because that hospital was one of the first to start going public about how bad Covid was. They were doing around 2000 covids tests a day when people could barely find testing sites. We didnt have enough staff then the army nurses had to come assist us.

I do like how those doctors will try different treatments until they see what works. And the treatments are cost effective. Unlike Another major hospital system here had us giving expensive Remdesvir to most patients whose insurance would cover it, even though they are outside of the window to give the med , when that crap doesn't work. 

I asked the nurses in Icu and (intermediate)IMU if the medicine was working for them and they said no. The patients didn't recover faster nor did it stop patients from dying. Studies are out showing its ineffectiveness yet it is still given.

I told our director that it doesnt work, his response was who said/according to who? my response was according to all of the nurses that are giving it. He said a doctor told him that too. 


Eta I worked the night shift and the Ivermectin may have been given during the day shift and that I why I don't remember.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Maskless dad assaulted student who confronted him, police say​
Florida police have arrested a man for assaulting a high school student who approached him over not complying with the local school district's mask mandate, CBS Miami reported.

Fort Lauderdale police arrested Dan Bauman after he pushed the student in the shoulder then twisted her arm aggressively, CBS Miami reported, citing a police report.

Bauman is the father of a 10th grade student who had showed up to the school and was turned away four times at the start of the school year there for not complying with the school district's mask requirement. He and his daughter had been turned away by administration officials for not wearing face coverings.

Bauman was charged with aggravated child abuse, CBS Miami reported.

The incident comes as Florida school districts attempt to impose mask mandates for students and administration officials despite an executive order by Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) preventing such mandates by allowing parents to opt their children out of any such requirements.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> This is the hospital that I worked at last year, that is owned by doctors and they make their own treatments. I was there starting in July and I don't recall giving Ivermectin. We were giving IV vitamin c four times a day along with other things. I am not surprised they keep coming up with different treatments. The head doctor calls himself a Covidologist.
> 
> I wrote about it here, about the treatments and how we were always on the news. The major news outlets,CNN, msnbc, local news, stayed in that building because that hospital was one of the first to start going public about how bad Covid was. They were doing around 2000 covids tests a day when people could barely find testing sites. We didnt have enough staff then the army nurses had to come assist us.
> When word goes around that Ivermectin works, people are buying the animal medication and not getting a prescription from a doctor.


Is there anecdotal evidence that it works or is it all just rumors? 

I didn’t realize doctors have this much discretion to literally prescribe whatever they want.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is there anecdotal evidence that it works or is it all just rumors?
> 
> I didn’t realize doctors have this much discretion to literally prescribe whatever they want.



The only reason they have the discretion is because the doctors that work there own this hospital. Plus private clinics are owned by doctors prescribing it. In all most all other hospitals the doctors don't have discretion and have to go by company protocol hence the reason we were still giving drugs that didn't work.

Yes there is evidence that it works. I wrote here about dh's employee that took it after the doctor prescribed it and he recovered. A Brazilian nurse I know took it as well and recovered. Doctors here in Houston are prescribing it and their patients aren't dying. The only people that may die or have side effects are the ones that are buying the animal versions from various places.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is there anecdotal evidence that it works or is it all just rumors?
> 
> I didn’t realize doctors have this much discretion to literally prescribe whatever they want.


This is not new. Many patients are given prescriptions based on what is called “off label” treatment. They are prescribing medications for to treat symptoms/diseases that are not listed FDA approved at the time the drug went to market.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> This is not new. Many patients are given prescriptions based on what is called “off label” treatment. They are prescribing medications for to treat symptoms/diseases that are not listed FDA approved at the time the drug went to market.


I’m familiar with off label use but was under the impression that ivermectin was strictly an animal medication and as such wouldn’t be used that way but it sounds like I was wrong on both points.


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m familiar with off label use but was under the impression that ivermectin was strictly an animal medication and as such wouldn’t be used that way but it sounds like I was wrong on both points.


Ivermectin can be prescribed to humans. It is used to treat parasite roundworm infections.  The problem we are seeing now is people are buying from animal feed shops and that ivermectin is at much higher doses (since they are treating huge animals like horses).

So the doses these amateurs are taking is incorrect.






						ivermectin oral: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions, Pictures, Warnings & Dosing - WebMD
					

Find patient medical information for ivermectin oral on WebMD including its uses, side effects and safety, interactions, pictures, warnings and user ratings.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Kanky

Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19
					

His pregnant wife said this week that the hospital was "out of options" for her husband.




					m.huffpost.com
				



When he first felt symptoms on July 26, his wife told the Standard-Times, he refused to get tested or seek medical care. He instead began treating himself with a cocktail of Vitamin C, zinc, aspirin and ivermectin, an anti-parasitic drug that has been falsely promoted as an effective treatment for COVID-19 by conservative media. He was taken to the hospital on July 30.


----------



## Kanky

The problem with folks claiming with limited evidence that whatever drug works is that the ignorant people who hear that begin acting recklessly and assume that Covid is more treatable than it actually is.
People were anti-mask and anti-social distancing in the beginning and claimed that they could just take hydroxychloroquine vitamin d and zinc if they caught Covid. A lot of those folks ended up dead. Now they are out here making similar claims about ivermectin. A lot of people will end up dead over that too.

Covid doesn’t kill the majority of people who get it. Most of the people who catch it will just recover at home with no serious problems. Without studies that prove that ivermectin gives people a better chance of a good outcome then we don’t know whether or not the people who recovered after taking ivermectin would’ve been fine anyway.


----------



## PatDM'T

So earlier this
month we were
told this much:


Source: https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2021/s0806-vaccination-protection.html

But now we are
being told this:



Source: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...greater-immunity-vaccine-no-infection-parties

Is anyone else
exhausted by Covid
news changing all
the darn time? 
And maybe it is
not changing but
just being tweaked
a bit as if we
are trying not to
upset a group of
people?

_Don't mask, No mask
OK to party outdoors, 
No don't
Vaccine is more
effective than antibodies
Wait...maybe not._
ARGH!!!  

No wonder we
are all on edge
and ready to
punch someone
these days.
I know I am.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> From the Schoolboard Shenanigans fight with DeSatan Desk:
> 
> We watched another School Board meeting last night. This one went over 4.5 hours. It was absolute pandemonium at one point including a "break" cause a black guy screamed "Why don't you kick dey @$$ out." Then they sent their kids to do their dirty work and of course one little blond snowflake flipped a bird while right on camera while her mama sat behind her grinning. This is because the superintendent here removed the parent opt-out and made the opt out MD or PsyD (licensed) only.
> As soon as I got off that, the local FB Scammers page posted screen shots of a local ER doctor offering opt out forms on letterhead for $50. They tagged every medical board inside and outside FL. Then parents went on that comment feed saying "its their right." Screenshots including him saying--I'm not under the HOSPITAL i work for, this is under my private business (opened as an LLC 35 days ago) XYZ Medicine, LLC.
> 
> Just got off lunch and hubby texted me the news link where the hospital fired him.


WHy my city "Donkey of the Day" today?
SMH.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19
> 
> 
> His pregnant wife said this week that the hospital was "out of options" for her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he first felt symptoms on *July 26*, his wife told the Standard-Times, he refused to get tested or seek medical care. He instead began treating himself with a cocktail of Vitamin C, zinc, aspirin and ivermectin, an anti-parasitic drug that has been falsely promoted as an effective treatment for COVID-19 by conservative media. He was taken to the hospital on *July 30.*


4 days and look how fast he went down. He was taking the vitamins and meds recommended. Self care. He probably got to a point where the wife forced it or called the ambulance. I'm pretty sure he tried to ride it out. Sick and Sad TBH


----------



## Melaninme

dancinstallion said:


> The only reason they have the discretion is because the doctors that work there own this hospital. Plus private clinics are owned by doctors prescribing it. In all most all other hospitals the doctors don't have discretion and have to go by company protocol hence the reason we were still giving drugs that didn't work.
> 
> *Yes there is evidence that it works. I wrote here about dh's employee that took it after the doctor prescribed it and he recovered. A Brazilian nurse I know took it as well and recovered. Doctors here in Houston are prescribing it and their patients aren't dying. The only people that may die or have side effects are the ones that are buying the animal versions from various places.*



I posted upthread a video of another doctor in Texas who also prescribes "off label" medicines to his patients (I hope I'm using the term correctly) with great results.  He states/suggests/believes:

"I refuse to let a patient languish at home with no treatment and be hospitalized when it's too late."

"Get a panel of doctors, who have successfully treated covid, together in a group to share ideas on how to finish this pandemic strongly." 

"Covid-19 has always been a treatable illness."


----------



## HappyAtLast

Yes! Judge ruled against Gov DeStupid's ban on mask mandates in school. He even said he'd withhold funding and salaries. Infinite loser!


----------



## dancinstallion

Melaninme said:


> I posted upthread a video of another doctor in Texas who also prescribes "off label" medicines to his patients (I hope I'm using the term correctly) with great results.  He states/suggests/believes:
> 
> "I refuse to let a patient languish at home with no treatment and be hospitalized when it's too late."
> 
> "Get a panel of doctors, who have successfully treated covid, together in a group to share ideas on how to finish this pandemic strongly."
> 
> "Covid-19 has always been a treatable illness."



*No we shouldnt take the word from doctors that have successfully treated covid because there are no studies to back them up. Even though their cases are severe because remember "mild cases don't get hospitalized" and ride it out at home. Nothing works but vaccines. End of story.  People are stupid that think otherwise.

 *


----------



## Kanky

To be clear, I am not saying not to try ivermectin if a doctor prescribes it. Once you’ve got Covid you’d might as well ask your doctor to throw everything from off label prescriptions to home remedies at it. I would try anything that wouldn’t hurt and might help.

I am saying don’t trust that you can treat it at home and avoid catching it in the first place if you can.


----------



## Kanky

PatDM'T said:


> So earlier this
> month we were
> told this much:
> 
> View attachment 475321
> Source: https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2021/s0806-vaccination-protection.html
> 
> But now we are
> being told this:
> 
> View attachment 475319
> 
> Source: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...greater-immunity-vaccine-no-infection-parties
> 
> Is anyone else
> exhausted by Covid
> news changing all
> the darn time?
> And maybe it is
> not changing but
> just being tweaked
> a bit as if we
> are trying not to
> upset a group of
> people?
> 
> _Don't mask, No mask
> OK to party outdoors,
> No don't
> Vaccine is more
> effective than antibodies
> Wait...maybe not._
> ARGH!!!
> 
> No wonder we
> are all on edge
> and ready to
> punch someone
> these days.
> I know I am.


They are still recommending that people who had Covid get at least one dose of the vaccine. I wonder if the previously infected people had the delta variant to begin with. I would expect having delta Covid to provide greater immunity against delta Covid than a vaccine made before delta was thing.


----------



## PatDM'T

And this is why
it might just be
better to lock the
door and stay 
at home.

Nothing makes
sense anymore


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This short term booster issue is REALLY BAD. Not bad where i think we shouldn't get one...*.Bad because it confirms that the virus is mutating faster than modern medicine and vaccine makers can keep up.* Computational science predicts this SHOULD HAVE BEEN an UNLIKELY scenario. Unlikely meaning--OF COURSE, if there is a virus out there killing people, people would OPT IN to mask up or VACCINATE. But weariness with vaccines, distrust of ANYTHING government, misinformation about "trusting" never tested or FDA approved vitamin regimens, cures, and truly UNTESTED immune systems is what got us here. Doctors are EXHAUSTED. They aren't telling you how they are already making decisions about who lives and dies.


I just made a sound that was a combination of laugh, cry and scream and now I feel like I need alcohol at noon.  That's the most reasonable explanation because  I was really confused about the 8 month booster and was legit like QUE when I read it was reduced to 6 months.


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> 4 days and look how fast he went down. He was taking the vitamins and meds recommended. Self care. He probably got to a point where the wife forced it or called the ambulance. I'm pretty sure he tried to ride it out. Sick and Sad TBH


He was probably too embarrassed to go to the hospital until it was too late. He was extra loud and wrong. The sad thing is that the other anti-vax anti-mask protestors will learn nothing from this. Body won’t even be cold before they claim that he didn’t take his vitamins correctly and “Covid only kills 2% of people.”


----------



## Melaninme

Interest grows in 3 experimental Covid treatments - ISRAEL21c
					

Two months ago, vaccines were seen as the great hope to end Covid-19. Now, as the virus continues to mutate, interest in emerging Israeli treatments is growing fast.




					www.israel21c.org
				













						COVID: 90% of patients treated with new Israeli drug discharged in 5 days
					

The Phase II trial for an Israeli COVID drug saw some 29 out of 30 patients, moderate to serious, recover within days.




					www.jpost.com
				












						Israel claims Covid 'game-changer' on the way
					

Experts in Israel have been working on new ways to beat Covid.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				












						3 existing drugs fight coronavirus with ‘almost 100%’ success in Jerusalem lab
					

If medicines pass clinical test for COVID, they’re also likely to prove effective for new variants, scientists say, as they target proteins that barely change between mutations




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						$15 drug gets COVID patients off oxygen support in under week – study
					

Fenofibrate could dramatically shorten the treatment time for severe COVID patients.




					www.jpost.com
				












						Antiviral Drug Reduces COVID-19 Inflammation In 48 Hours, Israeli Study Finds
					

As part of the study, 15 hospitalized COVID-19 patients requiring oxygen support were treated with 145 mg/day of drug Fenofibrate.




					nocamels.com
				












						Israeli scientist says COVID-19 could be treated for under $1/day
					

Double-blind study shows ivermectin reduces disease’s duration and infectiousness • FDA and WHO caution against its use




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> Covid doesn’t kill the majority of people who get it. Most of the people who catch it will just recover at home with no serious problems. *Without studies that prove that ivermectin gives people a better chance of a good outcome then we don’t know whether or not the people who recovered after taking ivermectin would’ve been fine anyway.*


Merck which may be the biggest of big pharma is the maker of Ivermectin and they issued a statement saying pretty much everything bolded.  If the researchers, actuaries and attorneys at Merck figured there was an iota of an inkling of a chance to profit off Covid they would sit back and let the world make it rain money on them.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

PatDM'T said:


> And this is why
> it might just be
> better to lock the
> door and stay
> at home.
> 
> Nothing makes
> sense anymore


I really want to believe that there can't possibly be enough people with fake cards to put a dent in the vaccinated breakthrough numbers.  I want to but the alternative would explain a whole lot.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Spoiler: 1 In 3 Americans Had Covid By The End Of 2020, Models Estimate—That’s Four Times The Official Count



1 In 3 Americans Had Covid By The End Of 2020, Models Estimate—That’s Four Times The Official Count (forbes.com)

Around one third of Americans had been infected with Covid-19 by the end of 2020, according to new research published in the journal _Nature_ Thursday, suggesting a much wider spread of the coronavirus than what official testing detected and highlighting the early failures of the U.S. testing program.      

KEY FACTS​Around 103 million Americans—31% of the population—had been infected with Covid-19 by the end of 2020, according to models designed by Columbia University built on population data, recorded case numbers and the number of people testing positive for coronavirus antibodies.   
The number of cases is far higher than what confirmed testing accounted for—CDC data puts this at around 20.5 million—the researchers said, making up just 22% of infections. 
Jeffrey Shaman, a professor of environmental health sciences at Columbia University and one of the paper’s authors, said it is these undocumented cases, which are “often mild or asymptomatic infectious, that allow the virus to spread quickly through the broader population.”
The models show some parts of the country had far more infections than others, estimating more than 60% of people in areas including the Mississippi valley, Minnesota, Wisconsin, the Dakotas and Iowa to have caught Covid-19 by the end of 2020. 
Several metropolitan areas studied by the researchers also showed very high proportions of people infected, including Los Angeles (52%), Chicago (48%), New York City (44%) and Miami (42%).
KEY BACKGROUND​One of the most important tools needed to track and control the spread of any disease is a means of detecting it. The U.S., despite being in one of the best positions to do so, failed in this regard and its testing program was beset by a litany of logistical, technical and leadership issues. The model suggests 90% of cases were not identified by confirmed testing in March of last year and fewer than a quarter were by the end of the year. As cases across the U.S. rise with the spread of the highly infectious delta variant, officials are eager to boost testing capacity and the number of tests done each day are far below the levels carried out a year ago.     


BIG NUMBER​1 in 130. That’s how many Americans were contagious with Covid-19 on December 31, according to the researchers’ model. A similar proportion were likely infected but not yet contagious, the researchers wrote. 

CRUCIAL QUOTE​“While the landscape has changed with the availability of vaccines and the spread of new variants, it is important to recognize just how dangerous the pandemic was in its first year,” said researcher and co-author Sen Pei, an assistant professor of environmental health sciences at Columbia University.

WHAT WE DON’T KNOW​The model did not account for the possibility of people being infected with Covid-19 more than once, the possibility of waning immunity and of contagious new variants. All these factors will contribute towards the virus’ spread. Its findings are also, by their nature, retrospective estimates and cannot be completely confirmed.


----------



## PatDM'T

Melaninme said:


> Interest grows in 3 experimental Covid treatments - ISRAEL21c
> 
> 
> Two months ago, vaccines were seen as the great hope to end Covid-19. Now, as the virus continues to mutate, interest in emerging Israeli treatments is growing fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israel21c.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID: 90% of patients treated with new Israeli drug discharged in 5 days
> 
> 
> The Phase II trial for an Israeli COVID drug saw some 29 out of 30 patients, moderate to serious, recover within days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel claims Covid 'game-changer' on the way
> 
> 
> Experts in Israel have been working on new ways to beat Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nzherald.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 existing drugs fight coronavirus with ‘almost 100%’ success in Jerusalem lab
> 
> 
> If medicines pass clinical test for COVID, they’re also likely to prove effective for new variants, scientists say, as they target proteins that barely change between mutations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 drug gets COVID patients off oxygen support in under week – study
> 
> 
> Fenofibrate could dramatically shorten the treatment time for severe COVID patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antiviral Drug Reduces COVID-19 Inflammation In 48 Hours, Israeli Study Finds
> 
> 
> As part of the study, 15 hospitalized COVID-19 patients requiring oxygen support were treated with 145 mg/day of drug Fenofibrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nocamels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli scientist says COVID-19 could be treated for under $1/day
> 
> 
> Double-blind study shows ivermectin reduces disease’s duration and infectiousness • FDA and WHO caution against its use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


Haven't read the
articles coz I am
still at work, just
the headings.

The last article
sounds as careless
 a statement as
when experts said
asymptomatic covid
patients cannot spread
Covid-19

While that might be
true, lay people
like me and you
cannot tell the
difference between
asymptomatic
and presymptomatic
Both show no symptoms
but the latter are
very contagious.

So how about
just not saying
anything that is 
likely to make
John Boy run with
it and raid a cow's
medicine cabinet.


----------



## lavaflow99

Louisiana is about to be tested.  One of the states with the lowest vaccination rates with a Category 4 hurricane en route. Full hospitals and no hospital to evacuate patients to.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> Spoiler: 1 In 3 Americans Had Covid By The End Of 2020, Models Estimate—That’s Four Times The Official Count
> 
> 
> 
> 1 In 3 Americans Had Covid By The End Of 2020, Models Estimate—That’s Four Times The Official Count (forbes.com)
> 
> Around one third of Americans had been infected with Covid-19 by the end of 2020, according to new research published in the journal _Nature_ Thursday, suggesting a much wider spread of the coronavirus than what official testing detected and highlighting the early failures of the U.S. testing program.
> 
> KEY FACTS​Around 103 million Americans—31% of the population—had been infected with Covid-19 by the end of 2020, according to models designed by Columbia University built on population data, recorded case numbers and the number of people testing positive for coronavirus antibodies.
> The number of cases is far higher than what confirmed testing accounted for—CDC data puts this at around 20.5 million—the researchers said, making up just 22% of infections.
> Jeffrey Shaman, a professor of environmental health sciences at Columbia University and one of the paper’s authors, said it is these undocumented cases, which are “often mild or asymptomatic infectious, that allow the virus to spread quickly through the broader population.”
> The models show some parts of the country had far more infections than others, estimating more than 60% of people in areas including the Mississippi valley, Minnesota, Wisconsin, the Dakotas and Iowa to have caught Covid-19 by the end of 2020.
> Several metropolitan areas studied by the researchers also showed very high proportions of people infected, including Los Angeles (52%), Chicago (48%), New York City (44%) and Miami (42%).
> KEY BACKGROUND​One of the most important tools needed to track and control the spread of any disease is a means of detecting it. The U.S., despite being in one of the best positions to do so, failed in this regard and its testing program was beset by a litany of logistical, technical and leadership issues. The model suggests 90% of cases were not identified by confirmed testing in March of last year and fewer than a quarter were by the end of the year. As cases across the U.S. rise with the spread of the highly infectious delta variant, officials are eager to boost testing capacity and the number of tests done each day are far below the levels carried out a year ago.
> 
> 
> BIG NUMBER​1 in 130. That’s how many Americans were contagious with Covid-19 on December 31, according to the researchers’ model. A similar proportion were likely infected but not yet contagious, the researchers wrote.
> 
> CRUCIAL QUOTE​“While the landscape has changed with the availability of vaccines and the spread of new variants, it is important to recognize just how dangerous the pandemic was in its first year,” said researcher and co-author Sen Pei, an assistant professor of environmental health sciences at Columbia University.
> 
> WHAT WE DON’T KNOW​The model did not account for the possibility of people being infected with Covid-19 more than once, the possibility of waning immunity and of contagious new variants. All these factors will contribute towards the virus’ spread. Its findings are also, by their nature, retrospective estimates and cannot be completely confirmed.


I’ll admit I skimmed this but I didn’t see what the model was based on. Did they look at waste water with high levels of covid in key cities last year where covid rates or testing was low? Why is the researcher taking this stance? I don’t doubt the numbers are higher than reported because testing wasn’t widespread early on but this feels alarmist without more context for his premise.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Nay

This story below appeared in the L.A. Times earlier this month.  I thought it was a pretty good read, so I thought I'd post it:

BY ANITA SIRCAR
AUG. 17, 2021 9:28 AM PT

My patient sat at the edge of his bed gasping for air while he tried to tell me his story, pausing to catch his breath after each word. The plastic tubes delivering oxygen through his nose hardly seemed adequate to stop his chest from heaving. He looked exhausted.
He had tested positive for the coronavirus 10 days ago. He was under 50, mildly hypertensive but otherwise in good health. Eight days earlier he started coughing and having severe fatigue. His doctor started him on antibiotics. It did not work.

Fearing his symptoms were worsening, he started taking some hydroxychloroquine he had found on the internet. It did not work.
He was now experiencing shortness of breath while doing routine daily activities such as walking from his bedroom to the bathroom or putting on his shoes. He was a shell of his former self. He eventually made his way to a facility where he could receive monoclonal antibodies, a lab-produced transfusion that substitutes for the body’s own antibodies. It did not work.

He finally ended up in the ER with dangerously low oxygen levels, exceedingly high inflammatory markers and patchy areas of infection all over his lungs. Nothing had helped. He was getting worse. He could not breathe. His wife and two young children were at home, all infected with the virus. He and his wife had decided not to get vaccinated.

Last year, a case like this would have flattened me. I would have wrestled with the sadness and how unfair life was. Battled with the angst of how unlucky he was. This year, I struggled to find sympathy. It was August 2021, not 2020. The vaccine had been widely available for months in the U.S., free to anyone who wanted it, even offered in drugstores and supermarkets. Cutting-edge, revolutionary, mind-blowing, lifesaving vaccines were available where people shopped for groceries, and they still didn’t want them.

Outside his hospital door, I took a deep breath — battening down my anger and frustration — and went in. I had been working the COVID-19 units for 17 months straight, all day, every day. I had cared for hundreds of COVID patients. We all had, without being able to take breaks long enough to help us recover from this unending ordeal. Compassion fatigue was setting in. For those of us who hadn’t left after the hardest year of our professional lives, even hope was now in short supply

Shouting through my N95 mask and the noise of the HEPA filter, I introduced myself. I calmly asked him why he decided not to get vaccinated.

“Well, I’m not an anti-vaxxer or anything. I was just waiting for the FDA to approve the vaccine first. I didn’t want to take anything experimental. I didn’t want to be the government’s guinea pig, and I don’t trust that it’s safe,” he said.

“Well,” I said, “I can pretty much guarantee we would have never met had you gotten vaccinated, because you would have never been hospitalized. All of our COVID units are full and every single patient in them is unvaccinated. Numbers don’t lie. The vaccines work.”

This was a common excuse people gave for not getting vaccinated, fearing the vaccine because the Food and Drug Administration had granted it only emergency use authorization so far, not permanent approval. Yet the treatments he had turned to — antibiotics, monoclonal antibodies and hydroxychloroquine — were considered experimental, with mixed evidence to support their use.

The only proven lifesaver we’ve had in this pandemic is a vaccine that many people don’t want. A vaccine we give away to other countries because supply overwhelms demand in the U.S. A vaccine people in other countries stand in line for hours to receive, if they can get it at all.

“Well,” I said, “I am going to treat you with remdesivir, which only recently received FDA approval.” I explained that it had been under an EUA for most of last year and had not been studied or administered as widely as COVID-19 vaccines. That more than 353 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine had been administered in the U.S. along with more than 4.7 billion doses worldwide without any overwhelming, catastrophic side effects. “Not nearly as many doses of remdesivir have been given or studied in people and its long-term side effects are still unknown,” I said. “Do you still want me to give it to you?”

“Yes” he responded, “Whatever it takes to save my life.”

It did not work.

My patient died nine days later of a stroke. We, the care team, reconciled this loss by telling ourselves: He made a personal choice not to get vaccinated, not to protect himself or his family. We did everything we could with what we had to save him. This year, this tragedy, this unnecessary, entirely preventable loss, was on him.

The burden of this pandemic now rests on the shoulders of the unvaccinated. On those who are eligible to get vaccinated but choose not to, a decision they defend by declaring, “Vaccination is a deeply personal choice.” But perhaps never in history has anyone’s personal choice affected the world as a whole as it does right now. When hundreds and thousands of people continue to die — when the most vulnerable members of society, our children, cannot be vaccinated — the luxury of choice ceases to exist.

If you believe _the pandemic is almost over_ and _I can ride it out,_ without getting vaccinated, you could not be more wrong. This virus will find you.

If you believe _I’ll just wait until the FDA approves the vaccine first_, you may not live to see the day.

If you believe_ if I get infected I’ll just go to the hospital and get treated,_ there is no guarantee we can save your life, nor even a promise we’ll have a bed for you.

If you believe _I’m pregnant and I don’t want the vaccine to affect me, my baby or my future fertility, _it matters little if you’re not alive to see your newborn.

If you believe _I won’t get my children vaccinated because I don’t know what the long-term effects will be_, it matters little if they don’t live long enough for you to find out.

If you believe_ I’ll just let everyone else get vaccinated around me so I don’t have to, _there are 93 million eligible, unvaccinated people in the “herd” who think the same way you do and are getting in the way of ending this pandemic.

If you believe _vaccinated people are getting infected anyway, so what’s the point?_, the vaccine was built to prevent hospitalizations and deaths from severe illness. Instead of fatal pneumonia, those with breakthrough infections have a short, bad cold, so the vaccine has already proved itself. The vaccinated are not dying of COVID-19.

SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, has mutated countless times during this pandemic, adapting to survive. Stacked up against a human race that has resisted change every step of the way — including wearing masks, social distancing, quarantining and now refusing lifesaving vaccines — it is easy to see who will win this war if human behavior fails to change quickly.

The most effective thing you can do to protect yourself, your loved ones and the world is to GET VACCINATED.
And it will work.

_Anita Sircar is an infectious-disease physician and clinical instructor of health sciences at the UCLA School of Medicine._


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## pear

Kanky said:


> Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19
> 
> 
> His pregnant wife said this week that the hospital was "out of options" for her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he first felt symptoms on July 26, his wife told the Standard-Times, he refused to get tested or seek medical care. He instead began treating himself with a cocktail of Vitamin C, zinc, aspirin and ivermectin, an anti-parasitic drug that has been falsely promoted as an effective treatment for COVID-19 by conservative media. He was taken to the hospital on July 30.



I just went to his GoFundMe page and his wife provided an update yesterday that basically there is nothing more the doctors can do at this point but try to make his transition as comfortable as possible . This makes me sad because as careless and ignorant as this man’s behavior was, he is leaving behind 3 small kids with a fourth due in September. Unless a miracle happens, it looks like these kids will grow up without their father. Yes this situation is his fault but I feel for those little girls. 

I can’t bring myself to give money to a GoFundMe for anyone who has behaved so carelessly but at least they exceeded their goal and the wife (a stay-at-home) mom will have some funds to help care for the kids.

What struck me most is that the wife acknowledged all of the people that seem to be happy about his impending death. She admitted that he was an “imperfect man” and that his views and opinions have hurt people. She prayed that he would pull through and be a changed man but it looks like that probably won’t happen.


----------



## dynamic1

Black Ambrosia said:


> Agreed. Also, he's changed a lot. He sounds more and more conservative in his rants about cancel culture and being woke so his stance on the vaccine isn't surprising.
> 
> I've noticed an arrogance among people who've had covid where they come out of it like it's no big deal. Idk if that's what's happening here but it's consistent.


Cancel culture got Politically Incorrect cancelled after his 9 11 commentary. He may carry a chip on his shoulder. 
Disclaimer: not defending him...just an observation


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> To be clear, I am not saying not to try ivermectin if a doctor prescribes it. Once you’ve got Covid you’d might as well ask your doctor to throw everything from off label prescriptions to home remedies at it. I would try anything that wouldn’t hurt and might help.
> 
> I am saying don’t trust that you can treat it at home and avoid catching it in the first place if you can.


The guy upthread was taking Ivermectin. So many people died on Hydrochloriquine

I think its fine to give stuff a try. Them trying is a little more risky because we don't know the effects.

For example (Cause I'm the breastfeeding lady), Reglan is a tried, tested and true way to literally increase milk supply. Like---it works. Its an appetite stimulant (as FDA approved) but not for milk supply increase. But hundreds of studies say it works. But you can't take it more than a few weeks or you will get sick. And hundreds of women have been documented just volunteering to come off it because it increased their supply and made them really sick. Same for Domperidone. Domperidone has specific uses and is FDA approved for other things--including mood stabilization (works on dopamine per the name). But....its affects mothers who are lactating by increasing their milk but it upsets their mood and they have to come off it a few weeks then back on it. So yeah off label use aint new. But its super risky. And we're talking about a pandemic virus that kills people miserably. Not milk supply. I see off label use for COVID as risky and untested.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

So sad and unnecessary


----------



## Crackers Phinn

pear said:


> I just went to his GoFundMe page and his wife provided an update yesterday that basically there is nothing more the doctors can do at this point but try to make his transition as comfortable as possible . This makes me sad because as careless and ignorant as this man’s behavior was, he is leaving behind 3 small kids with a fourth due in September. Unless a miracle happens, it looks like these kids will grow up without their father. Yes this situation is his fault but I feel for those little girls.
> 
> I can’t bring myself to give money to a GoFundMe for anyone who has behaved so carelessly but at least they exceeded their goal and the wife (a stay-at-home) mom will have some funds to help care for the kids.
> 
> What struck me most is that the wife acknowledged all of the people that seem to be happy about his impending death. She admitted that he was an “imperfect man” and that his views and opinions have hurt people. She prayed that he would pull through and be a changed man but it looks like that probably won’t happen.


The wife updated the GoFundMe that he died.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I’ve seen enough tweets and data to support the ICU claim but not oxygen. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’ve seen enough tweets and data to support the ICU claim but not oxygen. Does anyone know if this is true?


I recall reading a while back that they were asking people to cut back their water usage because the oxygen that is needed to treat water was also needed by Covid patients.









						Why Florida’s Covid Surge Is Screwing With the Water Supply (Hint: Oxygen)
					

More people in the hospital means more people need oxygen. But treatment plants also need the gas to purify water.




					www.wired.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> I recall reading a while back that they were asking people to cut back their water usage because the oxygen that is needed to treat water was also needed by Covid patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Florida’s Covid Surge Is Screwing With the Water Supply (Hint: Oxygen)
> 
> 
> More people in the hospital means more people need oxygen. But treatment plants also need the gas to purify water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wired.com


I remember hearing about this but it was just the one city in Florida. The tweet references the whole state of Florida and the country. I may do some googling on this.


----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


> I remember hearing about this but it was just the one city in Florida. The tweet references the whole state of Florida and the country. I may do some googling on this.



Yes, I believe it was Orlando, but not FL itself at the time.  This article was short, but very concerning if true.

FHA Survey: 68 Florida Hospitals Have Less Than 48 Hours Worth Of Oxygen​Hospitals are using three to four times as much oxygen as they were before the pandemic. Also, a lack of delivery drivers is adding to the problem.​The Florida Hospital Association is sounding the alarm, saying a survey shows 68 hospitals have less than a 48-hour supply of oxygen.
Hospitals are using three to four times as much oxygen as they were before the pandemic because more than 17,000 patients are hospitalized statewide with COVID-19.

The FHA survey, which was done Wednesday, shows 68 hospitals have less than 48 hours worth of supply, with about half of these have less than 36 hours.

The association represents more than 200 member hospitals.

“This is not like running out of masks, right? This is life saving,” said Florida Hospital Association CEO and president Mary Mayhew. “And right now, we’re focused on how to make sure that does not happen. And so hospitals have been raising these concerns with the state, with the Division of Emergency Management, with the governor’s office, and have raised these concerns federally.”

Mayhew says part of the problem is a lack of delivery drivers. But she is also worried that there is an oxygen supply problem.
Since July 1, 29 hospitals have seen their oxygen supply dip below 12 hours.

“They’re making frantic calls, trying to find where their driver is because they were supposed to get a delivery and now it’s 10 hours, 12 hours overdue,” Mayhew said.

Link: https://wusfnews.wusf.usf.edu/healt...itals-have-less-than-48-hours-worth-of-oxygen


----------



## awhyley

This is a better (ie. longer) article from Newsweek posted two days ago.

68 Florida Hospitals Could Run Out of Oxygen in Two Days Amid COVID Surge​
Dozens of Florida hospitals could quickly run out of oxygen supplies as the state continues to grapple with this summer's deadly surge of COVID-19.

A Florida Hospital Association survey released Wednesday found that 68 hospitals in the state have oxygen supplies of fewer than 48 hours, with almost half having supplies of less than 36 hours. Oxygen demands have skyrocketed recently due to the spread of the Delta variant. There were 16,550 confirmed COVID-19 patients hospitalized in Florida as of Thursday, according to the Florida Hospital Association.

"This is not like running out of masks, right? This is life saving," Mary Mayhew, the group's president, told WFME. "And right now we're focused on how to make sure that does not happen. And so hospitals have been raising these concerns, with the state, with the division of emergency management, with the governor's office, and have raised these concerns federally."


Mayhew added that some hospitals had been "making frantic calls" about oxygen deliveries that were being delayed by up to 12 hours. There have reportedly been 29 Florida hospitals that saw oxygen supplies drop below 12 hours since July 1.

NEWSWEEK NEWSLETTER SIGN-UP >





At least 68 Florida hospitals recently reported that their oxygen supplies were adequate for less than 48 hours amid a surge of COVID-19 hospitalizations and deaths. This photo shows an oxygen flowmeter attached to a wall outlet in San Francisco, California on April 18, 2021.SMITH COLLECTION/GADO/GETTY

The surging COVID-driven oxygen demand in hospitals has also had a knock-on effect for water supplies in some of the state's biggest population centers. Water utilities in Orlando and Tampa Bay have urged residents to cut back on water usage due to recent difficulties in obtaining supplies of liquid oxygen, which is used to purify public water.

Supply shortages meant that utilities in Orlando only had enough oxygen to safely treat a two-week supply of water as of Wednesday, according to WFTV. Meanwhile, Tampa Bay Water told its customers that the shortage has forced them to change the way that they treat water and that they should expect a change in taste since more bleach would need to be used.

Oxygen shortages are likely to continue to be a problem in Florida while new cases of the virus spread and existing patients require increasing oxygen supplementation. The state experienced an average of 227 COVID-19 deaths per day this week—a record for Florida and by far the worst daily death average in the nation. Ten major hospitals in central Florida have been forced to turn to rented coolers to deal with the influx of bodies.

Regardless of the rising death toll and the oxygen shortage, Republican Governor Ron DeSantis has continued to defend his policies of banning mask and vaccine mandates. DeSantis also suggested that President Joe Biden should try to emulate Florida during a Fox News interview on Wednesday, arguing that the president had failed when he "said he was going to end COVID."

"Florida has experienced a seasonal surge of COVID cases exacerbated by the delta variant," DeSantis Press Secretary Christina Pushaw said in a statement to _Newsweek_. "Governor DeSantis has responded to the delta surge by opening 21 sites for free monoclonal antibody treatment all over the state... We hope other states will follow Governor DeSantis' lead in providing early treatment to their residents."

"Governor DeSantis is following the science by promoting clinically proven vaccines and treatments and ensuring all eligible Floridians have access to these life saving interventions," added Pushaw.

_Newsweek_ reached out to the Florida Hospital Association for comment.

Link: https://www.newsweek.com/68-florida-hospitals-could-run-out-oxygen-two-days-amid-covid-surge-1623549


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I appreciate the low-key shade in referring to him as a guitarist for baby boomers.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> I appreciate the low-key shade in referring to him as a guitarist for baby boomers.



Shots Fired!


----------



## LostInAdream

My Dad has Covid. He has a transplanted kidney (from ‘07) that’s on its last leg and does dialysis 3 times a week. He believes he caught it at dialysis center. He’s doing good it’s day 8. His legs hurt when his temperature rises.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

LostInAdream said:


> My Dad has Covid. He has a transplanted kidney (from ‘07) that’s on its last leg and does dialysis 3 times a week. He believes he caught it at dialysis center. He’s doing good it’s day 8. His legs hurt when his temperature rises.


I'll keep your dad in my prayers. Is he vaccinated? Is he taking any vitamins or supplements?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

LostInAdream said:


> My Dad has Covid. He has a transplanted kidney (from ‘07) that’s on its last leg and does dialysis 3 times a week. He believes he caught it at dialysis center. He’s doing good it’s day 8. His legs hurt when his temperature rises.



Sending lots of healing vibes his way


----------



## LostInAdream

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'll keep your day in my prayers. Is he vaccinated? Is he taking any vitamins or supplements?


Thank you. He isn’t vaccinated smh. He just got the clear from his doctor last month but was waiting, for what I don’t know. He had heart issues and was in the hospital (3months) at the end of last year. He can’t take a lot vitamins/ supplements as they interfere with his meds. I sent him the ebook shared in here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

LostInAdream said:


> My Dad has Covid. He has a transplanted kidney (from ‘07) that’s on its last leg and does dialysis 3 times a week. He believes he caught it at dialysis center. He’s doing good it’s day 8. His legs hurt when his temperature rises.


I’m glad he’s improving . Prayers for a complete recovery. 

My MIL had it before the vaccine came about and she has so many health issues (COPD, diabetes, bad heart) but just felt like a cold for her. That was before this variant tho.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I think we will be reading a lot of stories like this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Nay said:


> This story below appeared in the L.A. Times earlier this month.  I thought it was a pretty good read, so I thought I'd post it:
> 
> BY ANITA SIRCAR
> AUG. 17, 2021 9:28 AM PT
> 
> My patient sat at the edge of his bed gasping for air while he tried to tell me his story, pausing to catch his breath after each word. The plastic tubes delivering oxygen through his nose hardly seemed adequate to stop his chest from heaving. He looked exhausted.
> He had tested positive for the coronavirus 10 days ago. He was under 50, mildly hypertensive but otherwise in good health. Eight days earlier he started coughing and having severe fatigue. His doctor started him on antibiotics. It did not work.
> 
> Fearing his symptoms were worsening, he started taking some hydroxychloroquine he had found on the internet. It did not work.
> He was now experiencing shortness of breath while doing routine daily activities such as walking from his bedroom to the bathroom or putting on his shoes. He was a shell of his former self. He eventually made his way to a facility where he could receive monoclonal antibodies, a lab-produced transfusion that substitutes for the body’s own antibodies. It did not work.
> 
> He finally ended up in the ER with dangerously low oxygen levels, exceedingly high inflammatory markers and patchy areas of infection all over his lungs. Nothing had helped. He was getting worse. He could not breathe. His wife and two young children were at home, all infected with the virus. He and his wife had decided not to get vaccinated.
> 
> Last year, a case like this would have flattened me. I would have wrestled with the sadness and how unfair life was. Battled with the angst of how unlucky he was. This year, I struggled to find sympathy. It was August 2021, not 2020. The vaccine had been widely available for months in the U.S., free to anyone who wanted it, even offered in drugstores and supermarkets. Cutting-edge, revolutionary, mind-blowing, lifesaving vaccines were available where people shopped for groceries, and they still didn’t want them.
> 
> Outside his hospital door, I took a deep breath — battening down my anger and frustration — and went in. I had been working the COVID-19 units for 17 months straight, all day, every day. I had cared for hundreds of COVID patients. We all had, without being able to take breaks long enough to help us recover from this unending ordeal. Compassion fatigue was setting in. For those of us who hadn’t left after the hardest year of our professional lives, even hope was now in short supply
> 
> Shouting through my N95 mask and the noise of the HEPA filter, I introduced myself. I calmly asked him why he decided not to get vaccinated.
> 
> “Well, I’m not an anti-vaxxer or anything. I was just waiting for the FDA to approve the vaccine first. I didn’t want to take anything experimental. I didn’t want to be the government’s guinea pig, and I don’t trust that it’s safe,” he said.
> 
> “Well,” I said, “I can pretty much guarantee we would have never met had you gotten vaccinated, because you would have never been hospitalized. All of our COVID units are full and every single patient in them is unvaccinated. Numbers don’t lie. The vaccines work.”
> 
> This was a common excuse people gave for not getting vaccinated, fearing the vaccine because the Food and Drug Administration had granted it only emergency use authorization so far, not permanent approval. Yet the treatments he had turned to — antibiotics, monoclonal antibodies and hydroxychloroquine — were considered experimental, with mixed evidence to support their use.
> 
> The only proven lifesaver we’ve had in this pandemic is a vaccine that many people don’t want. A vaccine we give away to other countries because supply overwhelms demand in the U.S. A vaccine people in other countries stand in line for hours to receive, if they can get it at all.
> 
> “Well,” I said, “I am going to treat you with remdesivir, which only recently received FDA approval.” I explained that it had been under an EUA for most of last year and had not been studied or administered as widely as COVID-19 vaccines. That more than 353 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine had been administered in the U.S. along with more than 4.7 billion doses worldwide without any overwhelming, catastrophic side effects. “Not nearly as many doses of remdesivir have been given or studied in people and its long-term side effects are still unknown,” I said. “Do you still want me to give it to you?”
> 
> “Yes” he responded, “Whatever it takes to save my life.”
> 
> It did not work.
> 
> My patient died nine days later of a stroke. We, the care team, reconciled this loss by telling ourselves: He made a personal choice not to get vaccinated, not to protect himself or his family. We did everything we could with what we had to save him. This year, this tragedy, this unnecessary, entirely preventable loss, was on him.
> 
> The burden of this pandemic now rests on the shoulders of the unvaccinated. On those who are eligible to get vaccinated but choose not to, a decision they defend by declaring, “Vaccination is a deeply personal choice.” But perhaps never in history has anyone’s personal choice affected the world as a whole as it does right now. When hundreds and thousands of people continue to die — when the most vulnerable members of society, our children, cannot be vaccinated — the luxury of choice ceases to exist.
> 
> If you believe _the pandemic is almost over_ and _I can ride it out,_ without getting vaccinated, you could not be more wrong. This virus will find you.
> 
> If you believe _I’ll just wait until the FDA approves the vaccine first_, you may not live to see the day.
> 
> If you believe_ if I get infected I’ll just go to the hospital and get treated,_ there is no guarantee we can save your life, nor even a promise we’ll have a bed for you.
> 
> If you believe _I’m pregnant and I don’t want the vaccine to affect me, my baby or my future fertility, _it matters little if you’re not alive to see your newborn.
> 
> If you believe _I won’t get my children vaccinated because I don’t know what the long-term effects will be_, it matters little if they don’t live long enough for you to find out.
> 
> If you believe_ I’ll just let everyone else get vaccinated around me so I don’t have to, _there are 93 million eligible, unvaccinated people in the “herd” who think the same way you do and are getting in the way of ending this pandemic.
> 
> If you believe _vaccinated people are getting infected anyway, so what’s the point?_, the vaccine was built to prevent hospitalizations and deaths from severe illness. Instead of fatal pneumonia, those with breakthrough infections have a short, bad cold, so the vaccine has already proved itself. The vaccinated are not dying of COVID-19.
> 
> SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, has mutated countless times during this pandemic, adapting to survive. Stacked up against a human race that has resisted change every step of the way — including wearing masks, social distancing, quarantining and now refusing lifesaving vaccines — it is easy to see who will win this war if human behavior fails to change quickly.
> 
> The most effective thing you can do to protect yourself, your loved ones and the world is to GET VACCINATED.
> And it will work.
> 
> _Anita Sircar is an infectious-disease physician and clinical instructor of health sciences at the UCLA School of Medicine._


From this article I think this is the main thing that people don't grasp the importance of

*"If you believe if I get infected I’ll just go to the hospital and get treated, there is no guarantee we can save your life, nor even a promise we’ll have a bed for you."*

For me, this was the single thing that got me to take Covid seriously in March 2020 and brought me to this thread. I got an email from arguably one of the best hospitals in North America saying that if you got Covid don't come here unless you really feel like you're about to die. That was my wake up call that Covid was officially a game changer.   

But I think even heading into nearly 2 years of havoc, a lot of people feel like there's no way that a first world hospital won't be able to just give them something to "patch them back up".  That's the reason why the unvaccinated whether they are hesitant or antivax  will be at the hospital talking about well just give them the vaccine so they can get back to normal.   To them that's not supposed to happen in America where Magic Johnson been able to walk around carrying a deadly virus since1992. 

A lot of people got to learn the hard way and there's nothing the rest of us can do is get out of their way.   

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My brother has an autoimmune disease and been telling me all pandemic about how safe he's keeping himself.  Pre-vaccines I saw pics of him at some BGLO event with his mask damn near between his lips.  So I give him the business about it and he said he was go do better.  The other day I see some pictures of him at a BGLO event last month in a group pic, not nan mask in sight.  He is over 40 so I have to make peace with him likely fornicating around and finding out that this is not a game.


----------



## discodumpling

It's been a minute since I stepped in here...
Covid has gotten as close as my own Daddy. Who has suffered TWO heart attacks since pandemica began. He was tested and we found out he was positive after heart attack #1. My oldest son and my Mama live in the same house and tested negative. 
My son is 27 and an anti-masker, & anti vaxxer.  Lawd I'm so SHAMED @ his ignorance. We think he's a Trumper also but that's a whole 'nother issue,story and problem.
I worry about him but even more I worry about him bringing some ish home to my parents with their various commorbidities. So far so good.
Everyone in my household is vaxed except babygirl cause she's not old enough. We will be sending her back into the classroom in September and that has its own worries and apprehension ..but we've had a taste of it cause she was in a summer program at her school. I'm concerned about the return to the classroom. Honestly NYC has done a great job of managing Covid in its schools though. Cases are few and I've never seen more than 3 cases at a time within babygirls school. 
I cannot believe we're really LIVING through these times...like folks gone read about Pandemica and Covidia in history books of the future y'all. 
Until my next update #MoreLife to us all!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Looks like the tweet was accurate. Just saw this on CNN. It goes without saying but we all need to do everything we can to stay healthy and/or improve our health. There's no telling what resources will be available if we fall ill.

First, surges in Covid-19 infections led to shortages of hospital beds and staff. Now it's oxygen​(CNN) — Parts of the South are running out of oxygen supply as Covid-19 cases and hospitalizations continue soaring, primarily driven by the swaths of people who remain unvaccinated and a dangerous coronavirus variant that has been tirelessly infecting millions of Americans. 

*Several hospitals in Florida, South Carolina, Texas and Louisiana are struggling with oxygen scarcity. Some are at risk of having to use their reserve supply or running out of oxygen imminently*, according to state health officials and hospital consultants. 

With the continued uptick in Covid-19 cases, there has been more demand on the oxygen supply, and hospitals cannot keep up the pace to meet those needs, Donna Cross, who is the senior director of facilities and construction at Premier -- a health care performance improvement company -- told CNN. 

*"Normally, an oxygen tank would be about 90% full, and the suppliers would let them get down to a refill level of 30-40% left in their tank, giving them a three to five day cushion of supply," Cross explained. "What's happening now is that hospitals are running down to about 10-20%, which is a one to two day supply on hand, before they're getting backfilled."

Even when they're getting backfill, it's only a partial supply of about 50%, Cross said. "It is very critical situation."*

Florida on Saturday had the highest Covid-19 hospitalization rate in the country, with 75 patients per 100,000 residents in hospitals with the virus, according to data from federal health officials and Johns Hopkins University. It also reached yet another pandemic high of Covid-19 cases Friday, reporting 690.5 new cases per 100,000 people each day from August 20 to August 26, state data showed. 

Dr. Ahmed Elhaddad, an intensive care unit doctor in Florida, told CNN's Pamela Brown Saturday that he's frustrated and "tired of seeing people die and suffer because they did not take a vaccine." 

He noted the Delta variant is "eating" people's lungs, which eventually leads to their collapse as well as heart issues. 

"We're seeing the patients die faster with this (Delta) variant," said Elhaddad, who is the ICU medical director at Jupiter Medical Center in Florida.

"This round, we're seeing the younger patients -- 30, 40, 50-year-olds -- and they're suffering. They're hungry for oxygen, and they're dying. Unfortunately, this round they're dying faster," he said.

Elhaddad noted that his ICU does not have a single Covid-19 patient who is vaccinated, nor did he see any vaccinated people die from Covid-19. 

"There's no magic medicine. ... The only thing that we're finding is that the vaccine is preventing death. It's preventing patients from coming to the ICU," Elhaddad said. 

Florida has fully vaccinated 52.4% of its total population, data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) showed Saturday. 

Meanwhile, less than 50% of people in South Carolina, Louisiana and Texas --where oxygen supplies are also low -- are fully vaccinated. Studies have shown that full vaccination is necessary for optimal protection against the Delta variant. 

Nationally, 52.1% of the population is fully vaccinated as of Saturday, CDC data shows.


----------



## yamilee21

discodumpling said:


> … Everyone in my household is vaxed except babygirl cause she's not old enough. We will be sending her back into the classroom in September and that has its own worries and apprehension ..but we've had a taste of it cause she was in a summer program at her school. I'm concerned about the return to the classroom. Honestly NYC has done a great job of managing Covid in its schools though. Cases are few and I've never seen more than 3 cases at a time within babygirls school. ….


NYC *DOE public* schools have done well managing Covid, between the masks, the testing protocols and the quarantine protocols. Private and charter schools on the other hand… religious schools, especially yeshivahs and Catholic schools, have been rampant with repeated clusters, and tons of very obvious in-school transmission. There have been numerous clusters in many of the very fancy upper east side and upper west side schools (the 50k tuition ones). The largest charter school chain, Success Academy, was remote all year, but adjusted their schedule and reopened in-person during the summer. All summer, they have had multiple cluster outbreaks in their schools, one of which spread to a DOE summer program in a shared building. But infuriatingly, the local tabloids and right wing media have relentlessly criticized the DOE throughout the pandemic, while completely ignoring the many, many cases and clusters of in-school transmission in non-DOE schools with less stringent Covid protocols.


----------



## Kanky

discodumpling said:


> My oldest son and my Mama live in the same house and tested negative.
> My son is 27 and an anti-masker, & anti vaxxer. Lawd I'm so SHAMED @ his ignorance. We think he's a Trumper also but that's a whole 'nother issue,story and problem.
> I worry about him but even more I worry about him bringing some ish home to my parents with their various commorbidities.


I don’t understand this at all.  He would have to get vaccinated or he would have to leave.


----------



## january noir

Here are my upgraded tips that I've been following.  I've found that I feel better about the future and drown out the cacophony of misinformation this pandemic has produced.
Mind you; I'm single, live alone, have no children or grandchildren, and work from home.


Act like this is 2020 and wash hands frequently and/or sanitize your hands, especially if you've been out.
Stay masked
Stay home or in your personal bubble (vaccinated family/friends/colleagues and safe work conditions).
Stay a safe distance from people, especially if you don't know who's vaccinated, which will be the majority of the people you come in contact with.
Venture out when needed, *mind what you touch and who is in your face.*
Get a vaccine sooner than later (checked off my list)
Don't want to vaccinate?  Stay masked and stay out of people's faces, breathing on them, and don't let people breathe on you. 
Eat whole, healthy foods and supplement as needed.
Exercise doing what you like to do - I try to walk a minimum of an hour each day, five days a week.
Get blood work done; close any gaps
*Pray and/or meditate* (this should be #1)
Stay positive; find things to make you laugh and smile—movies, books, music, paint; do something creative.  I diamond paint.
Keep negative people and thoughts out of your life; connect only with the positive; that includes social media (the Devil).
Questions?  Talk to *your* doctor/healthcare provider for answers. 
Stay abreast of the latest information on COVID-19 to stay in the know.


----------



## SoniT

^^Great tips above! I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## BrownBetty

Kanky said:


> I don’t understand this at all.  He would have to get vaccinated or he would have to leave.


I agree.  

I have a couple of family members who have grown ass hard back kids who won't get vaccinated but live in their vaccinated (parents) homes.  I told them you need to tell them to get the vaccine or get out.


----------



## winterinatl

My sister works at Harborview here WA. It’s the big trauma hospital people get flown into from other hospitals. She’s infectious diseases specialist but hasn’t had to spend as much time with COVID, until recently. She just sounded so dejected yesterday. I don’t often hear her like that.

She was upset Bc she had a patient come in, unvaccinated, already had a heart attack and was brought back before he got to the hospital. He was basically in a coma, and intubated. She had to talk with his wife, who confirmed they were all unvaccinated. My sister said she had to tell the woman, who was coughing in her ear, that you also have COVID. Woman was unphased - still would not vaccinate if she got better. She also told my sister her husband could have anything to save his life. But not the vaccine and not Redisivir (sp?). But Ivermectin is ok. Because pastor said.

So sissy says there is another treatment that could help him. There are FIVE available in the hospital. Five. Dassit. And she has to give one to him Bc it could save his life. Knowing these people put themselves in this situation. And still won’t vaccinate given the chance.


----------



## LostInAdream

yamilee21 said:


> NYC *DOE public* schools have done well managing Covid, between the masks, the testing protocols and the quarantine protocols. Private and charter schools on the other hand… religious schools, especially yeshivahs and Catholic schools, have been rampant with repeated clusters, and tons of very obvious in-school transmission. There have been numerous clusters in many of the very fancy upper east side and upper west side schools (the 50k tuition ones). The largest charter school chain, Success Academy, was remote all year, but adjusted their schedule and reopened in-person during the summer. All summer, they have had multiple cluster outbreaks in their schools, one of which spread to a DOE summer program in a shared building. But infuriatingly, the local tabloids and right wing media have relentlessly criticized the DOE throughout the pandemic, while completely ignoring the many, many cases and clusters of in-school transmission in non-DOE schools with less stringent Covid protocols.


I declined a position at Success Charter for this very reason. They wouldn’t budge on my being fully remote (IT). I felt in my gut that it was running rampant.


----------



## LostInAdream

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m glad he’s improving . Prayers for a complete recovery.
> 
> My MIL had it before the vaccine came about and she has so many health issues (COPD, diabetes, bad heart) but just felt like a cold for her. That was before this variant tho.


Thank you. So far his only symptoms are restless legs and a slight fever. He takes another test tomorrow, we are praying for a negative!


----------



## Transformer

I’m sure everyone knows someone who has died from the disease but this is really traveling too close to my house.
1.  Husband bowling colleague died from COVID last year and his wife infected.
2.  Two weeks ago very, very good friend‘s daughter died and the Coroner refused to list COVID’s as cause or death or test for the disease.  She had all the COVID symptoms.
3.  Last week, my sister’s neighbor and her fiancee flew to Las Vegas to get married.  Bride-to -Be had a stroke/heart attack upon arrival at LV airport.  Death ruled as COVID complications.   Groom traveled back to ATL and is currently hospitalized.


----------



## Nay

I can't wrap my head around these people who say, "But I've got a really good immune system," thusly, they don't need to vaccinate.   The mechanic who works on my truck is this guy around 32 who says he's still waiting to see if the vaccine is safe, but, you know, his immune system is so great.  In the meanwhile, he doesn't wear a mask and just went to Palm Springs this weekend for a friend's wedding (where I'm sure he didn't wear a mask).  How do you know how great your immune system is until it's put to the Rona test?????  Rona been taking out body builders, MMA fighters, football players, etc.  I just don't understand how people are so willing to gamble with their life.


----------



## january noir

Nay said:


> I can't wrap my head around these people who say, "But I've got a really good immune system," thusly, they don't need to vaccinate.   The mechanic who works on my truck is this guy around 32 who says he's still waiting to see if the vaccine is safe, but, you know, his immune system is so great.  In the meanwhile, he doesn't wear a mask and just went to Palm Springs this weekend for a friend's wedding (where I'm sure he didn't wear a mask).  How do you know how great your immune system is until it's put to the Rona test?????  Rona been taking out body builders, MMA fighters, football players, etc.  I just don't understand how people are so willing to gamble with their life.


This is why I stay home.  I love me too much.  There is no party, no restaurant, no trip, no event that is worth risking my life over unless I know I can stay safe.

There are too many people willing to risk it all to pretend that we are in a pre-COVID world and they can handle the virus because they have "great immunity and healthy with no symptoms"  To me, there is no party, no restaurant, no trip, no event that is worth risking my life over walking through a crowd of some strangers who don't give two whacks about my life or safety.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

You can still catch COVID from a vaccinated person. A vaxxed  
person with COVID has the SAME amount of virus in the nasal cavity as an unvaxxed w COVID.


----------



## Evolving78

january noir said:


> This is why I stay home.  I love me too much.  There is no party, no restaurant, no trip, no event that is worth risking my life over unless I know I can stay safe.
> 
> There are too many people willing to risk it all to pretend that we are in a pre-COVID world and they can handle the virus because they have "great immunity and healthy with no symptoms"  To me, there is no party, no restaurant, no trip, no event that is worth risking my life over walking through a crowd of some strangers who don't give two whacks about my life or safety.


I agree and it makes me angry.


----------



## Everything Zen

january noir said:


> This is why I stay home.  I love me too much.  There is no party, no restaurant, no trip, no event that is worth risking my life over unless I know I can stay safe.
> 
> There are too many people willing to risk it all to pretend that we are in a pre-COVID world and they can handle the virus because they have "great immunity and healthy with no symptoms"  To me, there is no party, no restaurant, no trip, no event that is worth risking my life over walking through a crowd of some strangers who don't give two whacks about my life or safety.


I struggle with this because I completely agree with you but then I worry about my mental health literally crumbling by not going anywhere but the store and the doctor’s office. I look at my parents and they have little to no quality of life but that was before Covid and I’m worried that I’m about to become the same way.

I talk to my aunt about these concerns and she’s starting to come to the conclusion that like other people this is about to become a new way of life so what do we do? I think we’ll eventually learn to live with it but it’s just going to take some more time. 

I have to rethink travel- I’m not willing to fly at the moment with mild flight anxiety and people’s behavior on the planes on top of wearing a N95 and a shield if I’m going to fly should some turbulence or a commotion pop off at 40k feet. I’m looking into exploring more regional travel by my car and maybe trains to start getting back out there - the key words are: over time and eventually.


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> I struggle with this because I completely agree with you but then I worry about my mental health literally crumbling by not going anywhere but the store and the doctor’s office. I look at my parents and they have little to no quality of life but that was before Covid and I’m worried that I’m about to become the same way.
> 
> I talk to my aunt about these concerns and she’s starting to come to the conclusion that like other people this is about to become a new way of life so what do we do? I think we’ll eventually learn to live with it but it’s just going to take some more time.
> 
> I have to rethink travel- I’m not willing to fly at the moment with mild flight anxiety and people’s behavior on the planes on top of wearing a N95 and a shield if I’m going to fly should some turbulence or a commotion pop off at 40k feet. I’m looking into exploring more regional travel by my car and maybe trains to start getting back out there - the key words are: over time and eventually.


I’m the total opposite, I don’t need much interaction with others. I force myself to interact with others because my kids are more social than me.  But this seems to be what the new normal will be. Like you said we have to seek new ways to do things we love or are interested in.
I sent my child to school and the second week, she has fallen ill. Myself and another one my of children has contracted her illness. Now we are in quarantine and I’m angry. We have taken the antigen test and the results were negative, but I’m awaiting for the PCR test kits. We are starting to feel better, but this is exactly what I have been trying to prevent for almost 2 years. I don’t like people right now.


----------



## Everything Zen

Evolving78 said:


> I’m the total opposite, I don’t need much interaction with others. I force myself to interact with others because my kids are more social than me.  But this seems to be what the new normal will be. Like you said we have to seek new ways to do things we love or are interested in.
> I sent my child to school and the second week, she has fallen ill. Myself and another of mine child has contracted her illness. Now we are in quarantine and I’m angry. We have taken the antigen test and the results were negative, but I’m awaiting for the PCR test kits. We are starting to feel better, but this is exactly what I have been trying to prevent for almost 2 years. I don’t like people right now.


I am very sorry to hear about you and your little ones and praying that you all have speedy recovery. Your situation is exactly what I’m worried about as well.

I don’t put all my business on the board but my SO’s 15 (now almost 17) year old daughter moved in with us two weeks before the pandemic started and immediately had a mental breakdown as the world was shutting down and ended up having two separate stints in psych units where no one was allowed to visit her so I’m essentially a stepparent facing those same fears. I even made a decision behind her back last spring when she and her dad were negligent on getting back to the school in time to opt-in for hybrid in-person learning and said no she would not be attending when no one in the house had yet to be vaccinated - when she found out she was livid but her dad backed me up because it was only for like the last 6 weeks of school. I finally relented when I was able to get my vaccinations. She’s started in-person learning last week and her school is requiring face masks across the board- I’m also thankful that she’s vaccinated but your scenario is exactly what I’m scared of.

I’m like you though- I’m an introvert’s introvert which I think has served me very well throughout this but sometimes I wonder if it’s aggravating my depression and anxiety on a low level. I have literally lost joy and pleasure in just about every area of my life over the past year. Most of it was due to being a workaholic but I had a few things I enjoyed- now I wouldn’t even know how to take a vacation, enjoy a hot relaxing bath, do yoga, play the guitar, read a book, I just sit in my thoughts most days…
I’m talking these things through with a therapist.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> You can still catch COVID from a vaccinated person. A vaxxed
> person with COVID has the SAME amount of virus in the nasal cavity as an unvaxxed w COVID.


A vaccinated person is much less likely to get Covid, and if they do get Covid their body clears it much more quickly. This means that the window of time when they can infect others is much smaller. Obviously the vaccine does not stop Covid from being breathed into people’s nostrils.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’ve seen enough tweets and data to support the ICU claim but not oxygen. Does anyone know if this is true?


I posted oxygen shortages in FL a few days ago.


----------



## Nay

Karen Gallardo: On the front lines, here’s what the 7 stages of severe COVID-19 look like​Sun., Aug. 29, 2021

By Karen GallardoTribune News Service

I’m a respiratory therapist. With the fourth wave of the pandemic in full swing, fueled by the highly contagious delta variant, the trajectory of the patients I see, from admission to critical care, is all too familiar. When they’re vaccinated, their COVID-19 infections most likely end after Stage 1. If only that were the case for everyone.

Get vaccinated. If you choose not to, here’s what to expect if you are hospitalized for a serious case of COVID-19.

Stage 1. You’ve had debilitating symptoms for a few days, but now it is so hard to breathe that you come to the emergency room. Your oxygen saturation level tells us you need help, a supplemental flow of 1 to 4 liters of oxygen per minute. We admit you and start you on antivirals, steroids, anticoagulants or monoclonal antibodies. You’ll spend several days in the hospital feeling run-down, but if we can wean you off the oxygen, you’ll get discharged. You survive.

Stage 2. It becomes harder and harder for you to breathe. “Like drowning,” many patients describe the feeling. The bronchodilator treatments we give you provide little relief. Your oxygen requirements increase significantly, from 4 liters to 15 liters to 40 liters per minute. Little things, like relieving yourself or sitting up in bed, become too difficult for you to do on your own. Your oxygen saturation rapidly declines when you move about. We transfer you to the intensive care unit.

Stage 3. You’re exhausted from hyperventilating to satisfy your body’s demand for air. We put you on noninvasive, “positive pressure” ventilation – a big, bulky face mask that must be Velcro’d tightly around your face so the machine can efficiently push pressure into your lungs to pop them open so you get enough of the oxygen it delivers.

Stage 4. Your breathing becomes even more labored. We can tell you’re severely fatigued. An arterial blood draw confirms that the oxygen content in your blood is critically low. We prepare to intubate you. If you’re able to and if there’s time, we will suggest that you call your loved ones. This might be the last time they’ll hear your voice.

We connect you to a ventilator. You are sedated and paralyzed, fed through a feeding tube, hooked to a Foley catheter and a rectal tube. We turn your limp body regularly, so you don’t develop pressure ulcers – bed sores. We bathe you and keep you clean. We flip you onto your stomach to allow for better oxygenation. We will try experimental therapeutics.

Stage 5. Some patients survive Stage 4. Unfortunately, your oxygen levels and overall condition have not improved after several days on the ventilator. Your COVID-infested lungs need assistance and time to heal, something that an ECMO machine, which bypasses your lungs and oxygenates your blood, can provide. But alas, our community hospital doesn’t have that capability.

If you’re stable enough, you will get transferred to another hospital for that therapy. Otherwise, we’ll continue treating you as best we can. We’re understaffed and overwhelmed, but we’ll always give you the best care we can.

Stage 6. The pressure required to open your lungs is so high that air can leak into your chest cavity, so we insert tubes to clear it out. Your kidneys fail to filter the byproducts from the drugs we continuously give you. Despite diuretics, your entire body swells from fluid retention, and you require dialysis to help with your renal function.

The long hospital stay and your depressed immune system make you susceptible to infections. A chest X-ray shows fluid accumulating in your lung sacs. A blood clot may show up, too. We can’t prevent these complications at this point; we treat them as they present.

If your blood pressure drops critically, we will administer vasopressors to bring it up, but your heart may stop anyway. After several rounds of CPR, we’ll get your pulse and circulation back. But soon, your family will need to make a difficult decision.

Stage 7: After several meetings with the palliative care team, your family decides to withdraw care. We extubate you, turning off the breathing machinery. We set up a final FaceTime call with your loved ones. As we work in your room, we hear crying and loving goodbyes. We cry, too, and we hold your hand until your last natural breath.

I’ve been at this for 17 months now. It doesn’t get easier. My pandemic stories rarely end well.

Karen Gallardo is a respiratory therapist at Community Memorial Hospital in Ventura, Calif.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ I intrinsically know that happens but reading it……
OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!


----------



## SoniT

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ I intrinsically know that happens but reading it……
> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!


I know. As I read through the stages, I thought of my husband's uncle who succumbed to Covid-19 early this year.


----------



## PatDM'T

Everything Zen said:


> I struggle with this because I completely agree with you but then I worry about my mental health literally crumbling by not going anywhere but the store and the doctor’s office. I look at my parents and they have little to no quality of life but that was before Covid and I’m worried that I’m about to become the same way.
> 
> I talk to my aunt about these concerns and she’s starting to come to the conclusion that like other people this is about to become a new way of life so what do we do? I think we’ll eventually learn to live with it but it’s just going to take some more time.
> 
> I have to rethink travel- I’m not willing to fly at the moment with mild flight anxiety and people’s behavior on the planes on top of wearing a N95 and a shield if I’m going to fly should some turbulence or a commotion pop off at 40k feet. I’m looking into exploring more regional travel by my car and maybe trains to start getting back out there - the key words are: over time and eventually.



Aww  

I am like @lavaflow99 

I have always
loved to be
at home even 
as a teen.

The other day 
I learned a new 
word that describes
what being at home
feels like to me.

In the examples
given of its usage
was this quote 
which I found 
to be a lovely 
piece of advice
on how to cultivate
that feeling during
these isolating times



> _"I believe now—in the midst of this pandemic—is the perfect time for people to embody _*hygge*_ by focusing on the present moment, spending quality time with people who make them happy, and ultimately finding peace," [Christine] Christensen said in an email.— Courtney Kueppers_


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I posted oxygen shortages in FL a few days ago.


The water thing is what is killing me. Gotta conserve water for the oxygen tanks.. why are people still not taking this serious. The EMT couldn’t even offer me a tissue when I had a car accident. Supplies were gone..smh


----------



## dynamic1

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Is this one of the Herman Cain Award recipients?

Let me not be so stubborn that I lose all curiosity. And the arguments people make are ridiculous. "If this was about safety, why isn't safety, why isn't insulin and XYZ free..." ok but you do know that you can't catch diabetes if I cough on you, right? Or half of a schoolroom class won't catch covid from a symptomatic teacher who decides to take her mask off to read aloud.


vevster said:


> You can still catch COVID from a vaccinated person. A vaxxed
> person with COVID has the SAME amount of virus in the nasal cavity as an unvaxxed w COVID.


Yes one can catch covid-19 from a vaccinated person but I'll leave this here for additional evaluation.









						Can Vaccinated People Transmit COVID-19 to Others? – Cleveland Clinic
					

Get the answer from an infectious disease specialist




					health.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## Kanky

US travelers dropped from EU safe list as Covid cases surge
					

The European Union has advised member nations to reinstate Covid-related travel restrictions and halt nonessential travel from the United States and five other countries.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Melaninme

From 8 to 6 to 5









						Biden says U.S. health officials are considering Covid booster shots at 5 months, moving up timeline of third shot
					

New data from Israel shows a booster dose provided four times as much protection against infection from the delta variant than the previous two-dose regimen.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

@Evolving78 I'm sorry to hear your family is ill. I'm glad you all are feeling better.

DD woke up last night sick. Everything is shut down here right now due to the hurricane so I dont know when I'll be able to get her tested.

She's too young to have been vaccinated unfortunately.


It's hard being a step/parent right now. The kids mental health vs their physical health is a constant battle when deciding what to do.

I also personally miss getting together with friends and going out to big events. I dont know if I'd call myself an extrovert, but I know I'm not introverted.

@Everything Zen  I hope you can reach a happy medium. my husband is also a huge introvert and already worked from home, but I started noticing the even he was getting a little stir crazy (sad?), though I dont think he realized it. I was happy when his job was goign to ask a few of the WFH people to come into the office for a few hours a few wees ago, because I tohught it'd be good for him, but then they had a COVID outbreak and had to shut down the whole office again.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ I intrinsically know that happens but reading it……
> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!


Definitely puts things in perspective. Before Covid you'd wait and see if something would pass before getting concerned. Now I immediately think about the damage being done and what to do in the moment.


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> Definitely puts things in perspective. Before Covid you'd wait and see if something would pass before getting concerned. Now I immediately think about the damage being done and what to do in the moment.


Long haul symptoms were enough to have me shooketh.


----------



## OhTall1

At stage 4 you're saying goodbye to loved ones, and there are still potentially 3 more stages of the degradation of your health if you don't recover?!


Nay said:


> Karen Gallardo: On the front lines, here’s what the 7 stages of severe COVID-19 look like​Sun., Aug. 29, 2021
> 
> By Karen GallardoTribune News Service
> 
> I’m a respiratory therapist. With the fourth wave of the pandemic in full swing, fueled by the highly contagious delta variant, the trajectory of the patients I see, from admission to critical care, is all too familiar. When they’re vaccinated, their COVID-19 infections most likely end after Stage 1. If only that were the case for everyone.
> 
> Get vaccinated. If you choose not to, here’s what to expect if you are hospitalized for a serious case of COVID-19.
> 
> Stage 1. You’ve had debilitating symptoms for a few days, but now it is so hard to breathe that you come to the emergency room. Your oxygen saturation level tells us you need help, a supplemental flow of 1 to 4 liters of oxygen per minute. We admit you and start you on antivirals, steroids, anticoagulants or monoclonal antibodies. You’ll spend several days in the hospital feeling run-down, but if we can wean you off the oxygen, you’ll get discharged. You survive.
> 
> Stage 2. It becomes harder and harder for you to breathe. “Like drowning,” many patients describe the feeling. The bronchodilator treatments we give you provide little relief. Your oxygen requirements increase significantly, from 4 liters to 15 liters to 40 liters per minute. Little things, like relieving yourself or sitting up in bed, become too difficult for you to do on your own. Your oxygen saturation rapidly declines when you move about. We transfer you to the intensive care unit.
> 
> Stage 3. You’re exhausted from hyperventilating to satisfy your body’s demand for air. We put you on noninvasive, “positive pressure” ventilation – a big, bulky face mask that must be Velcro’d tightly around your face so the machine can efficiently push pressure into your lungs to pop them open so you get enough of the oxygen it delivers.
> 
> Stage 4. Your breathing becomes even more labored. We can tell you’re severely fatigued. An arterial blood draw confirms that the oxygen content in your blood is critically low. We prepare to intubate you. If you’re able to and if there’s time, we will suggest that you call your loved ones. This might be the last time they’ll hear your voice.
> 
> We connect you to a ventilator. You are sedated and paralyzed, fed through a feeding tube, hooked to a Foley catheter and a rectal tube. We turn your limp body regularly, so you don’t develop pressure ulcers – bed sores. We bathe you and keep you clean. We flip you onto your stomach to allow for better oxygenation. We will try experimental therapeutics.
> 
> Stage 5. Some patients survive Stage 4. Unfortunately, your oxygen levels and overall condition have not improved after several days on the ventilator. Your COVID-infested lungs need assistance and time to heal, something that an ECMO machine, which bypasses your lungs and oxygenates your blood, can provide. But alas, our community hospital doesn’t have that capability.
> 
> If you’re stable enough, you will get transferred to another hospital for that therapy. Otherwise, we’ll continue treating you as best we can. We’re understaffed and overwhelmed, but we’ll always give you the best care we can.
> 
> Stage 6. The pressure required to open your lungs is so high that air can leak into your chest cavity, so we insert tubes to clear it out. Your kidneys fail to filter the byproducts from the drugs we continuously give you. Despite diuretics, your entire body swells from fluid retention, and you require dialysis to help with your renal function.
> 
> The long hospital stay and your depressed immune system make you susceptible to infections. A chest X-ray shows fluid accumulating in your lung sacs. A blood clot may show up, too. We can’t prevent these complications at this point; we treat them as they present.
> 
> If your blood pressure drops critically, we will administer vasopressors to bring it up, but your heart may stop anyway. After several rounds of CPR, we’ll get your pulse and circulation back. But soon, your family will need to make a difficult decision.
> 
> Stage 7: After several meetings with the palliative care team, your family decides to withdraw care. We extubate you, turning off the breathing machinery. We set up a final FaceTime call with your loved ones. As we work in your room, we hear crying and loving goodbyes. We cry, too, and we hold your hand until your last natural breath.
> 
> I’ve been at this for 17 months now. It doesn’t get easier. My pandemic stories rarely end well.
> 
> Karen Gallardo is a respiratory therapist at Community Memorial Hospital in Ventura, Calif.


----------



## Evolving78

@Leeda.the.Paladin 
Oh no! I’m sorry your baby isn’t feeling well and everything is shutdown.. I hope it’s just a little bug. My youngest isn’t vaccinated either and the minute he started saying his throat was bothering him, so much guilt and worry came over me. I pray for everyone and that we all make it through this. 
@Everything Zen 
I’m here with everything you are saying and what you and your family are going through. When I say you aren’t alone, I mean it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

I didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Why would he risk all of what he has worked for?


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ might as well since there’s a whole bunch of human beings that don’t want it; why let it go to waste?


----------



## Everything Zen

dancinstallion said:


> Why would he risk all of what he has worked for?


Because he probably cheated in the first- let me shut up….


----------



## dancinstallion

Judge orders Cinci hospital to treat COVID-19 patient with Ivermectin, despite CDC warnings​


Spoiler



A Butler County judge ruled in favor of a woman last week who sought to force a hospital to administer Ivermectin — an animal dewormer that federal regulators have warned against using in COVID-19 patients — to her husband after several weeks in the ICU with the disease.

Butler County Common Pleas Judge Gregory Howard ordered West Chester Hospital, part of the University of Cincinnati network, to treat Jeffrey Smith, 51, with Ivermectin. The order, filed Aug. 23, compels the hospital to provide Smith with 30mg of Ivermectin daily for three weeks.

The drug was originally developed to deworm livestock animals before doctors began using it against parasitic diseases among humans. Several researchers won a Nobel Prize in 2015 for establishing its efficacy in humans.

Julie Smith filed the lawsuit on behalf of her husband of 24 years. He tested positive for COVID-19 July 9, was hospitalized and admitted to the ICU July 15, and was sedated and intubated and placed on a ventilator Aug. 1. He later developed a secondary infection he’s still wrestling with as of Aug. 23, court records say.
The lawsuit doesn’t mention whether Jeffrey Smith is vaccinated against COVID-19.

Julie Smith found Ivermectin on her own and connected with Dr. Fred Wagshul, an Ohio physician who her lawsuit identifies as “one of the foremost experts on using Ivermectin in treating COVID-19.” He prescribed the drug, and the hospital refused to administer it.

Smith is represented by New York attorney Ralph Lorigo, the chairman of New York’s Erie County Conservative Party, who has successfully filed one similar case against a Chicago area hospital and two more in Buffalo. He did not respond to an email or phone call.

The Ohio lawsuit makes reference to the Front Line Covid-19 Critical Care Alliance, a nonprofit of which Wagshul is listed as a founding physician. The organization touts Ivermectin as both a preventative and treatment for COVID-19. Its “How To Get Ivermectin” section includes prices and locations of pharmacies that will supply it, from Afghanistan to Fort Lauderdale to Pennsylvania to Sao Paulo, Brazil.

In an interview, *Wagshul said the science behind Ivermectin’s use in COVID-19 patients is “irrefutable.” The CDC and FDA engaged in a “conspiracy,” he said, to block its use to protect the FDA’s emergency use authorization for COVID-19 vaccines. He said the mainstream media and social media companies have been engaging in “censorship” on Ivermectin’s merits, and that the U.S. government’s refusal to acknowledge its benefits amounts to genocide.  “If we were a country looking at another country allowing those [COVID-19] deaths daily … we would have been screaming, ‘Genocide!’” he said.  Wagshul said he had no financial interest in the sale of ivermectim.*

It’s unclear why the hospital didn’t mount any defense under a new law passed in the state budget this summer that grants health care providers the “freedom to decline to perform” any service which violates their “conscience,” as informed by moral, ethical or religious beliefs.
No attorney information for West Chester Hospital was available on the court docket as of Friday afternoon."]



From my understanding Ivermectin can bind to the spike protein.


----------



## yamilee21

I didn't know this was a thing.


Black Ambrosia said:


>


It’s been a thing for a while… I think it was the tigers at the Bronx Zoo that had Covid back in March, 2020. Some people have been asking about the development of a pet vaccine from the beginning.


----------



## dancinstallion

I do believe the media is engaging in censorship. Just like India reported a few things first then other major news outlets start talking about about the water shortage and running out of ICU beds. Also I read that India is using Ivermectin and it's working.
You can't tell me all of these doctors are lying. 

*"Wagshul said the science behind Ivermectin’s use in COVID-19 patients is “irrefutable.” The CDC and FDA engaged in a “conspiracy,” he said, to block its use to protect the FDA’s emergency use authorization for COVID-19 vaccines. He said the mainstream media and social media companies have been engaging in “censorship” on Ivermectin’s merits, and that the U.S. government’s refusal to acknowledge its benefits amounts to genocide.  “If we were a country looking at another country allowing those [COVID-19] deaths daily … we would have been screaming, ‘Genocide!’” he said.  Wagshul said he had no financial interest in the sale of ivermectim." *


----------



## vevster

I know 2 people, one a relative who is a doctor who were helped by hydroxychloriquine.


----------



## Everything Zen

The problem with the hydroxychloroquine theory is it was already in short supply for patients that it was approved for with RA and other diseases. Why is it cool to take a limited supply of a drug that actually works and is approved for one patient population to use experimentally for another patient population rather than take the vaccine that has actually finally been FDA approved and decrease your risk of contracting and dying from the disease altogether? #makeitmakesense









						Patients reported international hydroxychloroquine shortages due to COVID-19
					

A new study shows that patients with rheumatic diseases across Africa, Southeast Asia, the Americas and Europe had trouble filling their prescriptions of antimalarial drugs, including hydroxychloroquine, during the 2020 global coronavirus pandemic, when antimalarials were touted as a possible...



					www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## dancinstallion

Everything Zen said:


> The problem with the hydroxychloroquine theory is it was already in short supply for patients that it was approved for with RA and other diseases. Why is it cool to take a limited supply of a drug that actually works and is approved for one patient population to use experimentally for another patient population rather than take the vaccine that has actually finally been FDA approved and decrease your risk of contracting and dying from the disease altogether? #makeitmakesense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patients reported international hydroxychloroquine shortages due to COVID-19
> 
> 
> A new study shows that patients with rheumatic diseases across Africa, Southeast Asia, the Americas and Europe had trouble filling their prescriptions of antimalarial drugs, including hydroxychloroquine, during the 2020 global coronavirus pandemic, when antimalarials were touted as a possible...
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedaily.com




I agree with you on the hydroxychloroquine only because it was in limited supply. But the FDA approved Remdesvir and I know for a fact it does not work. There are drugs that helped millions of people with weight loss and the fda pulled it after less than 10 deaths instead of issuing a warning. also the FDA is trying relabel NAC into a drug so regular people will no longer be able to access it. I continue to side eye the FDA.


----------



## Everything Zen

dancinstallion said:


> I agree with you on the hydroxychloroquine only because it was in limited supply. But the FDA approved Remdesvir and I know for a fact it does not work. There are drugs that helped millions of people with weight loss and the fda pulled it after less than 10 deaths instead of issuing a warning. also the FDA is trying relabel NAC into a drug so regular people will no longer be able to access it. I continue to side eye the FDA.


I side eyed (and will always have a jaundice eye) the FDA, CDC, and WHO throughout this entire pandemic and I originally warned against getting the vaccine as an industry insider because I was very concerned about it being handled by the Trump administration via Operation Warp Speed including my own company’s involvement as a company getting grants for COVID vaccine research. Then my concerns were balanced with the change in administrations and cautioned my own family to just not be the first ones to get it and they received theirs early February which was reasonable to me.
But please let us know how you know for a fact that Remdesvir does not work because I know a HS friend’s grandmother who was hospitalized and treated with it who did recover. All of our collective anecdotal evidence means nothing.


----------



## dancinstallion

Everything Zen said:


> I side eyed (and will always have a jaundice eye) the FDA, CDC, and WHO throughout this entire pandemic and I originally warned against getting the vaccine as an industry insider because I was very concerned about it being handled by the Trump administration via Operation Warp Speed including my own company’s involvement as a company getting grants for COVID vaccine research. Then my concerns were balanced with the change in administrations and cautioned my own family to just not be the first ones to get it and they received theirs early February which was reasonable to me.
> But please let us know how you know for a fact that Remdesvir does not work because I know a HS friend’s grandmother who was hospitalized and treated with it who did recover. All of our collective anecdotal evidence means nothing.



Because I have administered it hundreds of times, by the countless medical staff saying it doesnt work, and by the studies coming out confirming it doesnt work.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> A vaccinated person is much less likely to get Covid, and if they do get Covid their body clears it much more quickly. This means that the window of time when they can infect others is much smaller. Obviously the vaccine does not stop Covid from being breathed into people’s nostrils.





dynamic1 said:


> Yes one can catch covid-19 from a vaccinated person but I'll leave this here for additional evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Vaccinated People Transmit COVID-19 to Others? – Cleveland Clinic
> 
> 
> Get the answer from an infectious disease specialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> health.clevelandclinic.org


Every dozen or so pages some version of the statement that vaccinated people can catch or transmit covid is posted and some version of what you both have responded is posted.  I know this because I've responded similarly at least twice but I suspect four times but I'm too lazy to go back to check.   

In another dozen or so pages the same statement will be posted again.  Save your keystrokes.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> Every dozen or so pages some version of the statement that vaccinated people can catch or transmit covid is posted and some version of what you both have responded is posted.  I know this because I've responded similarly at least twice but I suspect four times but I'm too lazy to go back to check.
> 
> In another dozen or so pages the same statement will be posted again.  Save your keystrokes.


You are so right and this is very frustrating to see. Even more frustrating that it’s reflected in society.


----------



## Evolving78

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> You are so right and this is very frustrating to see. Even more frustrating that it’s reflected in society.


I can’t wait to get my booster when it’s available for me to do so.


----------



## Peppermynt

Just an FYI. We use Remdesivir (GS-441524) to treat felines with corona virus (FIP). It's not exactly legal, but we do what we have to help save them and it does work. We hope that Remdesivir gets FDA approval for use in humans because it will mean vets can prescribe it off label and the price will go way down. (It's ridiculously expensive right now). There's an entire network of vets using it. I lost 2 kittens I adopted last year to FIP, then learned about the treatment. I have 2 cats right now who are both FIP survivors.

ETA - a pretty informative article from last year: The Strange Tale of Remdesivir and a Black-Market Cat Drug https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/05/remdesivir-cats/611341/



Spoiler: Article



A Much-Hyped COVID-19 Drug Is Almost Identical to a Black-Market Cat Cure​Cat owners are resorting to China’s underground marketplace to buy antivirals for a feline coronavirus.
By Sarah Zhang





Shutterstock / The Atlantic
MAY 8, 2020
SHARE
When Robin Kintz’s two kittens, Fiona and Henry, contracted a fatal cat disease last year, she began hearing of a black-market drug from China. The use of the drug, known as GS-441524, is based on legitimate research from UC Davis, but the ways to get it seemed much less so. “It was, ‘If you want to save your cat, send me thousands of dollars, and I’ll DHL you some unmarked vials,’” she says. And she did. Kintz transferred the thousands of dollars, got the unmarked vials from China, and then injected the clear liquid into her dying cats every day for months.
The first remarkable thing, given the nature of the transaction, is that Kintz says the vials actually worked. Henry lived for almost another year, and Fiona made a full recovery. She’s still scampering around today, fluffy and alive—a miracle considering that vets had long thought her disease, feline infectious peritonitis, to be incurable and 100 percent fatal. Kintz now runs a 22,000-member Facebook group that helps cat owners using GS-441524. Thousands of cats have reportedly been cured of FIP.


The second remarkable thing is that GS-441524 is almost identical to a much buzzed-about human drug: remdesivir, the antiviral currently our best hope for treating COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus. Although early data suggest that the drug shortens recovery time at best, Anthony Fauci has touted remdesivir from the White House. The Food and Drug Administration has authorized it for emergency use. And Gilead Sciences, the company that makes remdesivir, is donating 1.5 million doses of the drug amidst the pandemic.






Henry (L) and Fiona (R) were both treated with GS-441524. Henry died earlier this year, but Fiona is still alive, which her owner Robin Kintz attributes to the drug. (Courtesy of Robin Kintz)

Gilead invented and patented GS-441524, too. Its scientists co-authored the UC Davis studies showing effectiveness against FIP. But the company has refused to license GS-441524 for animal use, out of fear that its similarity to remdesivir could interfere with the human drug’s FDA-approval process—originally for Ebola. When that failed, and a global pandemic of a novel coronavirus later arose, the company began testing it against COVID-19. Remdesivir has a small but clever modification that makes it better at entering cells, but it and GS-441524 work in exactly the same way to inhibit viruses.

FIP is also caused by a coronavirus—not the same one that causes COVID-19, but one that specializes in infecting cats. (Although humans may be able to pass COVID-19 to cats in rare cases, humans cannot get FIP from cats.) In most cats, this feline coronavirus, or FCoV, causes mild diarrhea or no symptoms at all. But in a small minority of cases, the virus infects white blood cells, and the immune system goes haywire into full-blown FIP. The disease comes in two forms, both fatal: wet, in which the cat’s chest or belly swells with fluid, or dry, in which there is no fluid but the cat is still feverish and sick. Eventually, it dies. For decades, vets have had little to offer but euthanasia.

Then GS-441524 came along. Small trials at UC Davis published in 2018 and 2019 suggested that cats were not just having their life prolonged by days or weeks, but were seemingly cured. “It really was a game changer,” says Drew Weigner, a veterinarian and the president of the Winn Feline Foundation, which funded some of the UC Davis research. “Three years ago, we told patients, ‘Your cat is going to die.’ Now we can tell them something else. It’s quite a story.”
The story of a drug first tested against Ebola (that failed), whose close cousin became a groundbreaking treatment for a cat disease (but only illegally), and that has been resurrected in the pandemic of an entirely new virus underscores the vagaries of drug development. To be clear, while remdesivir is in clinical trials, GS-441524 has not been tested in humans for safety or efficacy against COVID-19. The black-market formulations of GS-441524 are also incredibly expensive. A 12-week regimen for cats can cost upwards of $10,000, depending on the brand, type of FIP, and weight of the cat. Plus, there is no legal way to buy GS-441524 as medicine—not for cats, not for humans.

The drug probably would have never been tested in cats, if not for the fact that Niels Pedersen, a longtime FIP researcher at UC Davis, personally knew the former chief scientific officer of Gilead. The two met 30 years ago, when Gilead was testing antiviral HIV drugs in monkeys and Pedersen was working at a primate research center. But Pedersen’s true love has always been cats. He grew up surrounded by them on a poultry farm. A colleague of his warned me, lovingly, that Pedersen was “irascible,” and he was difficult to get on the phone. But his voice softened when he talked about taming those barn cats and finding homes for their kittens.

Pedersen became fascinated with FIP in vet school in the 1960s, when it was still a mysterious disease with a mysterious cause. Over the decades, scientists would discover the feline coronavirus behind FIP and then spend years trying but failing to develop a working vaccine. Pedersen ended up devoting his career to the disease. And when the vaccines failed, he began thinking about antivirals, and he began thinking, again, of Gilead. The California-based company specializes in developing antivirals, including Tamiflu, Truvada, and a host of HIV and hepatitis C drugs.
Around five years ago, Pedersen got in touch with his Gilead contact, and the company sent him 25 or 30 molecules, drawn from the large library of drug candidates that pharmaceutical companies typically maintain. Two of the molecules worked marvelously in cat cells infected with the FIP virus: GS-441524 and GS-5734, the latter of which is now better known as remdesivir.

Both GS-441524 and remdesivir work by blocking viral replication. They are nucleoside analogues, meaning they mimic the nucleoside building blocks—A, U, C, or G—that make up the virus’s genetic material. Specifically, they mimic “A,” and when the virus is tricked into incorporating a GS-441524 or remdesivir molecule instead of “A”, the replication process gets jammed up. Eventually, no more letters can be added, and the virus cannot replicate. Where the two drugs differ is that remdesivir has an extra phosphate group, a small change that helps it enter a cell and get used in replication. This modification is commonly used to enhance the effectiveness of similar antivirals. “It’s just one of those really clever things that worked perfectly,” says Katherine Seley-Radtke, an antiviral researcher at the University of Maryland, Baltimore County.

For whatever reason, though, this modification did not make much difference in cat cells infected with the FIP virus. Both molecules were effective, so Pedersen decided to pursue the simpler one, GS-441524. He then infected 10 cats with FIP and dosed them with GS-441524. All 10 cats recovered.
“We almost fell out of our chairs,” says Weigner._This is ridiculous_, he remembers thinking. _This can’t work this well. Wait, wait, stop, go back? It did what?_ The initial study was small and under artificial conditions, but in a follow-up field trial of 31 pets with naturally acquired FIP, 25 ultimately made it—an unheard-of recovery rate. Pedersen had previously tested another antiviral out of Kansas State University, but only seven out of 20 cats had gone into remission. Those results seemed impressive at the time, but GS-441524 appeared to be even better.
Pedersen is 76 now, and he has devoted 50 years of his career to FIP research. Finally, it seemed, a cure was at hand. “I felt really good,” he told me, “and I thought this was a good capstone for my career.” But the capstone never materialized, at least not in the way that he expected. Despite the success, Gilead refused to license GS-441524 for use in cats.
While Pedersen was testing GS-441524 in cats, a different virus—a human virus—was raging halfway around the world in West Africa: Ebola. The virus that causes Ebola is not a coronavirus, but remdesivir is unusually broad-acting for an antiviral, and early results against Ebola were promising. So promising, in fact, that the company was eyeing FDA approval of remdesivir in humans.
According to Pedersen, Gilead worried that the cat research could impede the approval process for remdesivir. Because GS-441524 and remdesivir are so similar, any adverse effects uncovered in cats might have to be reported and investigated to guarantee remdesivir’s safety in humans. Gilead’s caution about generating unnecessary cat data is standard industry practice. “One of the rules in drug development is never perform a test you don’t have to, if the results could be problematic,” says Richard Sachleben, a retired pharma-industry researcher. (Gilead declined to comment for this story.)
For Pedersen, the explanation was hard to accept. “It was a blow,” he said. “It hits you very hard, especially when you didn’t see any reason for it.” He still published the studies, as academic researchers do, and results became public in 2018 and 2019.

Not long after, Pedersen began hearing from people in China. One company wanted to license the drug from Gilead, he told me, and it asked Pedersen to be the intermediary. The company failed to get a license but started selling an FIP drug anyway, and its exact formula is unclear. Other companies explicitly advertise their formulations as GS-441524. China has a large base of pharmaceutical manufacturing, and raw GS-441524 is not particularly difficult to synthesize. FIP is also a growing problem in the country as cats—especially purebred cats, which are more prone to the disease—become more popular in China. A black market has sprung up to fill the vacuum left by Gilead.

The use of drugs from China was at first controversial in the FIP community. “I got a lot of hate mail for it. I lost a lot of supporters,” says Peter Cohen, an early supporter of the drugs. Cohen runs ZenByCat, a nonprofit that raises money for two groups funding FIP research, SOCK FIP and the Winn Feline Foundation’s Bria Fund for FIP Research. Earlier iterations of Facebook support groups, such as FIP Fighters, initially banned any discussion of the black-market drugs too.

Susan Gingrich, a former administrator of that Facebook group, has focused on pressuring Gilead. Gingrich, whose brother is former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, is also the founder of the Bria Fund. Her cat Bria died of FIP in 2005, and she established the fund with donations from her brother and herself and her husband that same year. “It would be so much easier if Gilead would have either marketed it or let another entity market it,” she says. Gingrich bought stock in Gilead after early research into GS-441524 seemed promising. In June 2019, she wrote a letter to Gilead, as well as to President Donald Trump and her congressman and senators in Tennessee, imploring the company to allow animal use of the drug. She says she’s received no response.
When Kintz was trying to save Fiona and Henry, she asked about GS-441524 in one of those Facebook groups that had banned discussion of the drug. Her post in the group went nowhere, but two women privately messaged her with advice. Kintz ended up starting a new group, now called FIP Warriors, so they could exchange tips and feedback on different brands. The group grown to 22,000 members on Facebook—as well as 25 admins and 26 moderators. It has satellite groups in different countries and languages around the world. “It feels like a global corporation sometimes,” says Kintz, who is a design consultant in upstate New York when she’s not running the Facebook group. If she is going to be offline for, say, six hours, she notifies her fellow admins and moderators. The Facebook group has morphed into a 24/7 international organization.

FIP Warriors also has a network of emergency group chats for every state. Because shipping from China can take a long time and because the earlier that GS-441524 treatment is started, the better, the emergency chats connect new members with those who have vials of extra GS-441524.
Zina Lemesh, a lawyer and cat breeder in New York, joined the group in February, when her cat Nora grew jaundiced and stopped eating, and her belly swelled up like a bowling ball. Lemesh recognized the signs of wet FIP, and she knew it as a hopeless disease. She was preparing to call her vet about euthansia when she came across the group in a frantic online search for a treatment. She posted an emergency plea for GS-441524. “Within 10 minutes, I was in contact with someone,” she told me. “Within the next two hours, my cat already had shots.” And within a couple days, Nora started eating again. She is almost done with her 84-day regimen. Her swollen belly is completely gone.

“This is a cat mom and an attorney speaking at the same time and I try to balance the two in my brain, which it’s hard,” Lemesh said. On one side is the cat mom who would go to great lengths to save her cat; on the other is the rules-minded lawyer who can’t believe she injected her cat with unlabeled drugs from a stranger. But if it’s between letting Nora die and a small chance at saving her, the choice was clear. Of course, Lemesh told me, she would rather go the legitimate route—if that were an option. “Do you think people would like to send $7,000 to $12,000 to some weird source?” she said. “Or would they prefer to pay their vet?”

The black-market availability of GS-441524 puts veterinarians in a bind. They can’t prescribe the drug or legally buy it for cat owners. Some do agree to help owners with the injections, which can be difficult and painful for the cat. But others want nothing to do with the unapproved drug. Linda Pendergrass-Nethery, who lives in Chattanooga, Tennessee, told me she ended up switching vets. Her first vet refused to help, she said. The second prescribed the sedative gabapentin to mellow out her cat, Sundance, for injections. So every afternoon, a couple hours before Sundance’s daily injection, Pendergrass-Nethery and her husband give him a dose of gabapentin. When the time comes, they burrito him up into a white towel—“like a mummy,” she said—and inject him with GS-441524. It’s definitely a two-person job.

In the meantime, FIP Warriors has grown prominent enough that Chinese sellers are now approaching the group to market their GS-441524. They seem to pop up and then disappear. “It’s hard to say if they’re companies or sort of backdoor dealers,” Kintz says. But the group has tried to institute a small measure of accountability. It had, at one point, tested a few popular brands to verify the concentration and content of their GS-441524 vials. When new sellers approach, the group asks for samples to send to cat rescues, which might not be able to afford GS-441524 for kittens that would otherwise certainly die of FIP. “That’s generally how we determine if it works and if it’s going to be okay,” Kintz says. But the group is also rife with disclaimers about not being able to verify any particular drug.

Case in point: This January, a popular brand of GS-441524 appeared to kill cats that had been given the drug. When the group started noticing a pattern, admins began collecting data and warning against the brand’s most recent batch. The man who had been selling it online disappeared, with several members of the group posting that he still owes them money. Rumor was that he and his wife had divorced acrimoniously; she had been the brains behind the operation and he had tried and failed to continue the business. Then a new brand of GS-441524 popped up—reportedly made by his wife. It’s all impossible to verify half a globe away. “It’s truly like the Wild West,” Kintz says.

The recent surge of interest in remdesivir could change some of this dynamic. After Ebola trials found little benefit, remdesivir became a drug in search of a (human) disease. Should remdesivir ever be granted proper FDA approval beyond emergency use for COVID-19, and if it becomes common enough to prescribe through pharmacies, then vets could legally use it extra-label in cats. “It may be five years down the road, and COVID is a distant memory, and then it is used for FIP,” Weigner says. For now, at least, the cat-specific data on remdesivir is still lacking.

Kintz hopes that GS-441524 can, one day, be legally available for cats. Then, she says, “no one would need me anymore, but that’s okay.”

Sarah Zhang is a staff writer at _The Atlantic._
Twitter


----------



## Kanky

My friend who had Covid and was in hospital is feeling better and has been discharged, but unfortunately her husband died. They were both unvaccinated and using natural remedies to prevent severe Covid.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Two friends out of the same friend circle tested positive last week. Those two people aren't super close friends, we just are all connected by a mutual person so they didn't catch it from each other. Hooowwever, those friends' kids go to the same school. And apparently covid is running through the school like wild fire. This a Christian school that apparently thinks Jesus is the only mask you need. The mutual friend we all know is my cousin. She and her husband took their kids out of the school because they were being weird about covid last school year. Guess nothing changed and now the kids AND parents suffering for it.

To me, this whole thing is worse than last year.


----------



## january noir

oneastrocurlie said:


> Two friends out of the same friend circle tested positive last week. Those two people aren't super close friends, we just are all connected by a mutual person so they didn't catch it from each other. Hooowwever, those friends' kids go to the same school. And apparently covid is running through the school like wild fire. This a Christian school that apparently thinks Jesus is the only mask you need. The mutual friend we all know is my cousin. She and her husband took their kids out of the school because they were being weird about covid last school year. Guess nothing changed and now the kids AND parents suffering for it.
> 
> To me, this whole thing is worse than last year.



It is.  It is because we know more than we did about the virus and some people are still not doing the right thing.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> Because he probably cheated in the first- let me shut up….


There is a thread for that


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

A ticktock is going around where a black lady is talking like she "knows things" and explains (as if she is a microbiologist) how the vaccine will slowly make us all infertile, and/or die within a year.

Every few sentences she says something true, then absolutely impossible. Then she says every single body cell will begin to make antibodies to COVID and all common diseases. Then she said every body cell well then start releasing CYTOTEC. Like I'm so done. I just want to go into a cave and come out in 2024. I wish I were a bear and I can hibernate for the next 3 years.


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> Just an FYI. We use Remdesivir (GS-441524) to treat felines with corona virus (FIP).


So interesting.  I remember back in 2020 they were interviewing patient zero in NY.  My cousin heard initially that even the dog had but that info was not findable on the internet when I went to look further.....


----------



## Kanky




----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> A ticktock is going around where a black lady is talking like she "knows things" and explains (as if she is a microbiologist) how the vaccine will slowly make us all infertile, and/or die within a year.
> 
> Every few sentences she says something true, then absolutely impossible. Then she says every single body cell will begin to make antibodies to COVID and all common diseases. Then she said every body cell well then start releasing CYTOTEC. Like I'm so done. I just want to go into a cave and come out in 2024. I wish I were a bear and I can hibernate for the next 3 years.


Yeah, there’s always some nut going around claiming that they have discovered something that all of the world’s educated experts have missed.  What I don’t get is why some people are more likely to listen random folks on ticktock than to their own doctor who is probably vaccinated.


----------



## Melaninme

COVID drug gets 88% of patients out of hospital, Israel to expand use
					

MesenCure, an Israeli COVID-19 treatment, has been approved for expanded use by the Health Ministry.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Melaninme

Wow, they hit herd immunity back in July.  80% of their adults were fully vaccinated.









						Israel registers record daily coronavirus cases
					

Country to press ahead with school openings as it encourages all over-12s to get third jab




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## awhyley

oneastrocurlie said:


> Two friends out of the same friend circle tested positive last week. Those two people aren't super close friends, we just are all connected by a mutual person so they didn't catch it from each other. Hooowwever, those friends' kids go to the same school. And apparently covid is running through the school like wild fire. This a Christian school that apparently thinks Jesus is the only mask you need. The mutual friend we all know is my cousin. She and her husband took their kids out of the school because they were being weird about covid last school year. Guess nothing changed and now the kids AND parents suffering for it.
> 
> *To me, this whole thing is worse than last year.*



So much worse that FL is changing how they record Covid deaths, (to underreport).

Florida changed its COVID-19 data, creating an ‘artificial decline’ in recent deaths​
Sarah Blaskey, Ana Claudia Chacin, Devoun Cetoute
Tue, August 31, 2021, 10:12 AM

As the delta variant spreads through Florida, data published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention suggest this could be the most serious and deadly surge in COVID-19 infections since the beginning of the pandemic.  As cases ballooned in August, however, the Florida Department of Health changed the way it reported death data to the CDC, giving the appearance of a pandemic in decline, an analysis of Florida data by the Miami Herald and el Nuevo Herald found.

*On Monday, Florida death data would have shown an average of 262 daily deaths reported to the CDC over the previous week had the health department used its former reporting system, the Herald analysis showed. Instead, the Monday update from Florida showed just 46 “new deaths” per day over the previous seven days.  The dramatic difference is due to a small change in the fine print. Until three weeks ago, data collected by DOH and published on the CDC website counted deaths by the date they were recorded — a common method for producing daily stats used by most states. On Aug. 10, Florida switched its methodology and, along with just a handful of other states, began to tally new deaths by the date the person died.*

If you chart deaths by Florida’s new method, based on date of death, it will generally appear — even during a spike like the present — that deaths are on a recent downslope. That’s because it takes time for deaths to be evaluated and death certificates processed. When those deaths finally are tallied, they are assigned to the actual data of death — creating a spike where there once existed a downslope and moving the downslope forward in time.  Shivani Patel, a social epidemiologist and assistant professor at Emory University called the move “extremely problematic,” especially since it came without warning or explanation during a rise in cases.

Patel said Florida death data now show an “artificial decline” in recent deaths and without an explanation or context, and “it would look like we are doing better than we are.”  The change came the day after the state health department’s official Twitter account posted a series of late-night tweets accusing the CDC of publishing incorrect numbers, but offering little explanation.  “As a result of data discrepancies that have occurred, this week, FDOH worked quickly and efficiently with CDC to ensure accurate display of data on their website the same day,” DOH spokesperson Weesam Khoury told the Herald in a statement at the time. “To proactively ensure accurate data is consistently displayed, the Department will begin daily submission of a complete renewed set of case data to CDC, including retrospective COVID-19 cases.”

The health department did not acknowledge the subsequent change in the data structure or its abrupt onset, leaving the public scrambling for answers as more than a year’s worth of data changed from one day to the next.  “It shouldn’t be left to the public, to scientists, national policy makers or the media to guess as to what these numbers are,” Patel said. “We know from the beginning that dates matter and that they tell us different things.”  Jason Salemi, an epidemiologist at the University of South Florida who has been tracking the state’s COVID data, said reporting by date of death is better for long-term studies of the disease.

“Deaths by date of death curve is the most accurate you can get,” Salemi said. “You know exactly when people died , you know how to construct the curve and exactly when we were experiencing surges in terms of deaths.”  But Florida’s new data structure is less useful for understanding the pandemic in real time, he warned.  “When you have big surges in deaths, the deaths by date reported will always show an increase while deaths by date occurred will go down,” Salemi said.  “Someone could have died yesterday and we may not know about it for a week, or two weeks,” Salemi said. As a result, new death trends as reported by the Florida health department are significantly lower when data are first reported and don’t immediately reflect the actual number of people who died that day.

During surges of cases and deaths, averaging seven days of deaths by report date provides an important early indicator of how many people have recently died of the disease — a number that will eventually be reflected in the data by date of death, Salemi said.  Although deaths by date the person died are not currently reflecting record numbers, trends based on newly reported deaths are currently almost 31% higher than previous peaks in summer of 2020 and over the holidays, the Herald analysis showed. Of the record deaths reported to the CDC between Saturday and Monday, the Herald found that the vast majority of the 902 victims died within the past two weeks.  The Herald also found that during the last two surges the trend lines using date of death showed peaks 25% and 8% percent higher respectively than the corresponding peaks by report date.

‘Statistical sleight of hand’​The Florida health department has made several, unannounced changes to its data methodology over the span of the pandemic, abruptly switching between including and disregarding non-resident deaths in its total counts, for example. Salemi said such frequent variations make it difficult to report numbers in a consistent and transparent manner that’s easily understood by the public.

Florida hasn’t always depended on the CDC to be the exclusive publishing house for its daily numbers. Until June 4, the department published its own data, available in daily PDF reports and also provided to view and download through an online dashboard.
The downloadable data sets on cases and deaths included the report date as well as the date a person died or got sick, allowing journalists and independent researchers to select the best metric for their purposes. The daily reports showed additional cases and deaths added from one day to the next.

In June, as case numbers dropped and vaccination rates continued to rise, the health department discontinued the dashboard and changed to a weekly report. The only near-daily data was submitted by the health department to the CDC and published on the CDC Trend Tracker website.
At first, the data on the CDC website was updated in a largely predictable manner, similar to the way that the DOH had reported daily changes throughout the pandemic. Then on Aug. 10, without warning or any explanation from the health department or the CDC, the data for nearly every day of the previous year changed. Neither agency immediately explained the changes.

The CDC eventually confirmed what experts had hypothesized after comparing the new data to previous reports — that the Florida Department of Health had begun to report deaths by date of death. The change was also reflected in data about new cases, which went from being counted by date of report to “the date of specimen collection, confirmed COVID-19 laboratory test result, or clinical diagnosis,” according to the CDC website. The case data show less of a dramatic shift than death data because case data are reported more quickly than deaths.
The CDC website listed Florida as one of just 12 jurisdictions — 11 states and New York City — reporting new deaths by date of death as of the end of August. The choice of how to report is determined by each jurisdiction, according to the website.

Florida’s weekly report, published on Fridays, also shows a decline in deaths in recent weeks even as the number of total dead across the state spikes. Last Friday, the DOH report showed 389 COVID-19 deaths for the previous week. But a comparison of cumulative deaths from the report the week before showed that 1,727 additional deaths were logged by the health department over that seven-day period. The DOH chart of deaths shows a decline over the past two weeks.





A chart of COVID-19 deaths published by the Florida Department of Health on Aug. 27, that experts say shows an “artificial decline” in deaths at the end of August due to reporting delays.  The DOH weekly report notes “death counts include individuals who meet a standardized national surveillance case definition” but includes no descriptions of how the health department presents the numbers.  “Due to inherent delays in deaths being reported to the [Health] Department, the previous 14 days may be incomplete and are updated over time,” said Khoury, the health department spokesperson, in a Aug. 30 statement to the Herald. “The Department reports deaths by date of death to the CDC upon notification to the Department.

The Florida health department does not provide that explanation on its website or anywhere in its weekly reports.  In consultation with epidemiologists the Herald continued to report additional cases and deaths added to the total each day in daily updates rather than relying on the number of “new cases” and “new deaths” DOH data attribute to the previous day. However, data still appear inconsistent, as deaths backfill in large semi-weekly batches, rather than in all weekday updates.  “The CDC has started displaying the Department’s submitted retrospective file twice a week on Mondays and Thursdays, which updates previous day deaths that were subsequently reported to the Department,” Khoury explained for the first time in Monday’s statement. The difference can be an addition of eight deaths one day, and 901 the following day, as happened in the middle of last week.

Without context about how data are reported, when recent numbers are low due to reporting lags, “people will think there’s nothing going on,” said Mary Jo Trepka, an infectious disease epidemiologist and professor at Florida International University.  Economist Tim Harford, author of “The Data Detective,” who spoke generally about how data can be manipulated, said that changes in data definitions are unlikely to have long-term negative effects on scientists, but could easily confuse or mislead the layperson.  “When numbers are presented in a flattering light, an expert will generally be able to see through the dazzle quite quickly,” Harford said. “That said, I still think the truthful-yet-deceptive framing of numbers is a serious problem.” 

When data are subtly distorted or presented differently than expected — something Harford called “statistical sleight of hand” — it can prompt dangerous levels of general mistrust and cynicism, he said.  “COVID is a matter of life and death and people deserve to have information that is both accurate and understandable without having to decode it,” he said.
How serious is this third wave?​Current data from Florida also show that cases and hospitalizations are at record levels, although trends seem to have plateaued over the past week.  “What we’re seeing is an active rise in cases where we can’t keep up, an active rise in deaths that, because of using actual date of deaths, has been shifted back in time and we have no idea where we really are,” said Patel, the epidemiologist from Emory University.
This plateau, she said, might not reflect reality.  “It just looks like Florida is unable to count and report its cases fast enough,” she said.
Patel said data indicate the worst has yet to come for Florida, and it’s likely that deaths will surpass past records. But it’s still too soon to know with certainty, she said.

High levels of hospitalizations also tend to correlate with higher levels of deaths, said Dr. Aileen Marty, an infectious disease professor at FIU’s Herbert Wertheim College of Medicine.  “Ultimately, having a lot of people in the hospital at the same time decreases our overall survival,” Marty said.  The more patients there are in the hospital at the same time, the harder it is for medical staff to give quality care for those patients, Marty said. As the number of patients hospitalized keeps going up, hospitals often start running out of supplies, staff and beds she said.

“The end result is that someone who, if they were the only patient they’d survive, and now might not,” she said.  “We won’t know the true magnitude of the loss of life from this summer’s surge until the fall,” said Trepka.  While deaths are not the best indicator of how the virus is currently spreading in the community because of the lag between the time of infection and death, Salemi said looking at the surging number helps “keep our finger on the pulse” of the most serious outcomes.

Link: https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-changed-covid-19-data-141255528.html


----------



## awhyley

Not sure if this was posted as yet, but yes "Mr. Anti Vax" (Marc Bernier) has died of Covid-19.

Play Stupid Games: Florida Anti-Vaxxer Who Dubbed Himself ‘Mr. Anti-Vax’ Dies of COVID-19​
Stephen A. Crockett Jr.
Mon, August 30, 2021, 1:00 PM






Stop making that face. Seriously, stop it.
Someone died here and we can’t make light of that. Yes, a paper mask or a free vaccination probably could have prevented his death, but this is about freedom, the right not to wear mouth condoms, contaminated COVID-19 air and Florida, which has fewer teeth per capita than any other state.

A conservative Florida radio host and proud idiot who named himself “Mr. Anti-Vax” because he was...well, you get it…has died, proving to everyone that he wasn’t going to let no stupid government tell him how to live his life.  Marc Bernier transitioned Saturday, according to a Twitter post from his former radio station News Daytona Beach WNDB, who noted that Mr. Anti-Vax “informed and entertained listeners on WNDB for over 30 years.”  It continued, “We kindly ask that privacy is given to Marc’s family during this time of grief,” The Hill reports.

Bernier, 65, began showing symptoms of the coronavirus some three weeks ago before succumbing to the virus, according to the Daytona Beach News-Journal.  “I’m numb,” Volusia County Sheriff Mike Chitwood told the News-Journal. Chitwood called Bernier’s death a “death in the family” and added that while they didn’t see eye-to-eye on everything, the two men were friends.

“We had the ability to do that give and take,” Chitwood said. “You don’t have to agree with everything a person says for them to be your friend. I don’t think a lot of people get that.”  Bernier’s death comes after months of him proclaiming that he would never get the vaccination.
HuffPost recalls the exchange between Bernier and his co-host about getting the vaccination.



> “Come on!” replied co-host Justin Gates.
> Bernier fired back: “Are you kidding me? Mr. Anti-Vax? Jeepers.”
> “Ever?” asked Gates.
> “No,” Bernier said.


HuffPost added that Florida is ratchet AF (I’m paraphrasing) and as such “has battled a surge of infections, hospitalizations and deaths, including a record number of deaths in a single day due to the pandemic.”  So let’s pour one out for Mr. Anti-Vax as he left this world owning the libs!

Link: https://news.yahoo.com/play-stupid-games-florida-anti-170000316.html


----------



## vevster

Cam Newton was cut from the Patriots team due to not getting the vaccine despite having and recovering from the virus last year.


----------



## Lute

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> A ticktock is going around where a black lady is talking like she "knows things" and explains (as if she is a microbiologist) how the vaccine will slowly make us all infertile, and/or die within a year.
> 
> Every few sentences she says something true, then absolutely impossible. Then she says every single body cell will begin to make antibodies to COVID and all common diseases. Then she said every body cell well then start releasing CYTOTEC. Like I'm so done. I just want to go into a cave and come out in 2024. I wish I were a bear and I can hibernate for the next 3 years.


I really wish there was an a invisible shoe and hit this lady right up side her head.  

I really hate when people give incorrect information like that. If you can flag her. She's doing more harm than good.


----------



## Lute

I would like to add .. my job is making us return to the office at the minimum 2 times a week. Starting Sept 7th
 this really sucks. Since i take public transportation (2 trains and a bus to bring me into new jersey)

Even though I'm returning 2 weeks after that. I hate the feeling they are putting us in harms way when we've been sucessfully been working from home for over a year and a half. I wish I had FU money to resign right now.


----------



## january noir

Lute said:


> I would like to add .. my job is making us return to the office at the minimum 2 times a week. Starting Sept 7th
> this really sucks. Since i take public transportation (2 trains and a bus to bring me into new jersey)
> 
> Even though I'm returning 2 weeks after that. I hate the feeling they are putting us in harms way when we've been sucessfully been working from home for over a year and a half. I wish I had FU money to resign right now.


Don't we all!   Well, at least I  wish I had FU money.   I would have been gone way before the pandemic!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> Cam Newton was cut from the Patriots team due to not getting the vaccine despite having and recovering from the virus last year.



Only part of the story. He also said not to feel sorry for him. Sounds like he's good to me.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> So much worse that FL is changing how they record Covid deaths, (to underreport).
> 
> Florida changed its COVID-19 data, creating an ‘artificial decline’ in recent deaths​
> Sarah Blaskey, Ana Claudia Chacin, Devoun Cetoute
> Tue, August 31, 2021, 10:12 AM
> 
> As the delta variant spreads through Florida, data published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention suggest this could be the most serious and deadly surge in COVID-19 infections since the beginning of the pandemic.  As cases ballooned in August, however, the Florida Department of Health changed the way it reported death data to the CDC, giving the appearance of a pandemic in decline, an analysis of Florida data by the Miami Herald and el Nuevo Herald found.
> 
> *On Monday, Florida death data would have shown an average of 262 daily deaths reported to the CDC over the previous week had the health department used its former reporting system, the Herald analysis showed. Instead, the Monday update from Florida showed just 46 “new deaths” per day over the previous seven days.  The dramatic difference is due to a small change in the fine print. Until three weeks ago, data collected by DOH and published on the CDC website counted deaths by the date they were recorded — a common method for producing daily stats used by most states. On Aug. 10, Florida switched its methodology and, along with just a handful of other states, began to tally new deaths by the date the person died.*
> 
> If you chart deaths by Florida’s new method, based on date of death, it will generally appear — even during a spike like the present — that deaths are on a recent downslope. That’s because it takes time for deaths to be evaluated and death certificates processed. When those deaths finally are tallied, they are assigned to the actual data of death — creating a spike where there once existed a downslope and moving the downslope forward in time.  Shivani Patel, a social epidemiologist and assistant professor at Emory University called the move “extremely problematic,” especially since it came without warning or explanation during a rise in cases.
> 
> Patel said Florida death data now show an “artificial decline” in recent deaths and without an explanation or context, and “it would look like we are doing better than we are.”  The change came the day after the state health department’s official Twitter account posted a series of late-night tweets accusing the CDC of publishing incorrect numbers, but offering little explanation.  “As a result of data discrepancies that have occurred, this week, FDOH worked quickly and efficiently with CDC to ensure accurate display of data on their website the same day,” DOH spokesperson Weesam Khoury told the Herald in a statement at the time. “To proactively ensure accurate data is consistently displayed, the Department will begin daily submission of a complete renewed set of case data to CDC, including retrospective COVID-19 cases.”
> 
> The health department did not acknowledge the subsequent change in the data structure or its abrupt onset, leaving the public scrambling for answers as more than a year’s worth of data changed from one day to the next.  “It shouldn’t be left to the public, to scientists, national policy makers or the media to guess as to what these numbers are,” Patel said. “We know from the beginning that dates matter and that they tell us different things.”  Jason Salemi, an epidemiologist at the University of South Florida who has been tracking the state’s COVID data, said reporting by date of death is better for long-term studies of the disease.
> 
> “Deaths by date of death curve is the most accurate you can get,” Salemi said. “You know exactly when people died , you know how to construct the curve and exactly when we were experiencing surges in terms of deaths.”  But Florida’s new data structure is less useful for understanding the pandemic in real time, he warned.  “When you have big surges in deaths, the deaths by date reported will always show an increase while deaths by date occurred will go down,” Salemi said.  “Someone could have died yesterday and we may not know about it for a week, or two weeks,” Salemi said. As a result, new death trends as reported by the Florida health department are significantly lower when data are first reported and don’t immediately reflect the actual number of people who died that day.
> 
> During surges of cases and deaths, averaging seven days of deaths by report date provides an important early indicator of how many people have recently died of the disease — a number that will eventually be reflected in the data by date of death, Salemi said.  Although deaths by date the person died are not currently reflecting record numbers, trends based on newly reported deaths are currently almost 31% higher than previous peaks in summer of 2020 and over the holidays, the Herald analysis showed. Of the record deaths reported to the CDC between Saturday and Monday, the Herald found that the vast majority of the 902 victims died within the past two weeks.  The Herald also found that during the last two surges the trend lines using date of death showed peaks 25% and 8% percent higher respectively than the corresponding peaks by report date.
> 
> ‘Statistical sleight of hand’​The Florida health department has made several, unannounced changes to its data methodology over the span of the pandemic, abruptly switching between including and disregarding non-resident deaths in its total counts, for example. Salemi said such frequent variations make it difficult to report numbers in a consistent and transparent manner that’s easily understood by the public.
> 
> Florida hasn’t always depended on the CDC to be the exclusive publishing house for its daily numbers. Until June 4, the department published its own data, available in daily PDF reports and also provided to view and download through an online dashboard.
> The downloadable data sets on cases and deaths included the report date as well as the date a person died or got sick, allowing journalists and independent researchers to select the best metric for their purposes. The daily reports showed additional cases and deaths added from one day to the next.
> 
> In June, as case numbers dropped and vaccination rates continued to rise, the health department discontinued the dashboard and changed to a weekly report. The only near-daily data was submitted by the health department to the CDC and published on the CDC Trend Tracker website.
> At first, the data on the CDC website was updated in a largely predictable manner, similar to the way that the DOH had reported daily changes throughout the pandemic. Then on Aug. 10, without warning or any explanation from the health department or the CDC, the data for nearly every day of the previous year changed. Neither agency immediately explained the changes.
> 
> The CDC eventually confirmed what experts had hypothesized after comparing the new data to previous reports — that the Florida Department of Health had begun to report deaths by date of death. The change was also reflected in data about new cases, which went from being counted by date of report to “the date of specimen collection, confirmed COVID-19 laboratory test result, or clinical diagnosis,” according to the CDC website. The case data show less of a dramatic shift than death data because case data are reported more quickly than deaths.
> The CDC website listed Florida as one of just 12 jurisdictions — 11 states and New York City — reporting new deaths by date of death as of the end of August. The choice of how to report is determined by each jurisdiction, according to the website.
> 
> Florida’s weekly report, published on Fridays, also shows a decline in deaths in recent weeks even as the number of total dead across the state spikes. Last Friday, the DOH report showed 389 COVID-19 deaths for the previous week. But a comparison of cumulative deaths from the report the week before showed that 1,727 additional deaths were logged by the health department over that seven-day period. The DOH chart of deaths shows a decline over the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chart of COVID-19 deaths published by the Florida Department of Health on Aug. 27, that experts say shows an “artificial decline” in deaths at the end of August due to reporting delays.  The DOH weekly report notes “death counts include individuals who meet a standardized national surveillance case definition” but includes no descriptions of how the health department presents the numbers.  “Due to inherent delays in deaths being reported to the [Health] Department, the previous 14 days may be incomplete and are updated over time,” said Khoury, the health department spokesperson, in a Aug. 30 statement to the Herald. “The Department reports deaths by date of death to the CDC upon notification to the Department.
> 
> The Florida health department does not provide that explanation on its website or anywhere in its weekly reports.  In consultation with epidemiologists the Herald continued to report additional cases and deaths added to the total each day in daily updates rather than relying on the number of “new cases” and “new deaths” DOH data attribute to the previous day. However, data still appear inconsistent, as deaths backfill in large semi-weekly batches, rather than in all weekday updates.  “The CDC has started displaying the Department’s submitted retrospective file twice a week on Mondays and Thursdays, which updates previous day deaths that were subsequently reported to the Department,” Khoury explained for the first time in Monday’s statement. The difference can be an addition of eight deaths one day, and 901 the following day, as happened in the middle of last week.
> 
> Without context about how data are reported, when recent numbers are low due to reporting lags, “people will think there’s nothing going on,” said Mary Jo Trepka, an infectious disease epidemiologist and professor at Florida International University.  Economist Tim Harford, author of “The Data Detective,” who spoke generally about how data can be manipulated, said that changes in data definitions are unlikely to have long-term negative effects on scientists, but could easily confuse or mislead the layperson.  “When numbers are presented in a flattering light, an expert will generally be able to see through the dazzle quite quickly,” Harford said. “That said, I still think the truthful-yet-deceptive framing of numbers is a serious problem.”
> 
> When data are subtly distorted or presented differently than expected — something Harford called “statistical sleight of hand” — it can prompt dangerous levels of general mistrust and cynicism, he said.  “COVID is a matter of life and death and people deserve to have information that is both accurate and understandable without having to decode it,” he said.
> How serious is this third wave?​Current data from Florida also show that cases and hospitalizations are at record levels, although trends seem to have plateaued over the past week.  “What we’re seeing is an active rise in cases where we can’t keep up, an active rise in deaths that, because of using actual date of deaths, has been shifted back in time and we have no idea where we really are,” said Patel, the epidemiologist from Emory University.
> This plateau, she said, might not reflect reality.  “It just looks like Florida is unable to count and report its cases fast enough,” she said.
> Patel said data indicate the worst has yet to come for Florida, and it’s likely that deaths will surpass past records. But it’s still too soon to know with certainty, she said.
> 
> High levels of hospitalizations also tend to correlate with higher levels of deaths, said Dr. Aileen Marty, an infectious disease professor at FIU’s Herbert Wertheim College of Medicine.  “Ultimately, having a lot of people in the hospital at the same time decreases our overall survival,” Marty said.  The more patients there are in the hospital at the same time, the harder it is for medical staff to give quality care for those patients, Marty said. As the number of patients hospitalized keeps going up, hospitals often start running out of supplies, staff and beds she said.
> 
> “The end result is that someone who, if they were the only patient they’d survive, and now might not,” she said.  “We won’t know the true magnitude of the loss of life from this summer’s surge until the fall,” said Trepka.  While deaths are not the best indicator of how the virus is currently spreading in the community because of the lag between the time of infection and death, Salemi said looking at the surging number helps “keep our finger on the pulse” of the most serious outcomes.
> 
> Link: https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-changed-covid-19-data-141255528.html


Rebekah (who DeSatan had raid her home) tried to tell us and my employer (responsible for releasing the numbers, who Rebekah also worked for) dragged her through the mud. Whats sad is that agency has some of the best experts in the country who were ready and waiting to guide this thing. But ohhhhnooooo...lets call Quack Dr. At.las. Of course the HEAD of that agency Dr. Riv.kees stepped down last week.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

_Without context about how data are reported, when recent numbers are low due to reporting lags, *“people will think there’s nothing going on,” *said Mary Jo Trepka, an infectious disease epidemiologist and professor at Florida International University. Economist Tim Harford, author of “The Data Detective,” who spoke generally about *how data can be manipulated,* said that changes in data definitions are unlikely to have long-term negative effects on scientists, but could easily *confuse or mislead the layperson. “*When numbers are presented in a flattering light, an expert will generally be able to see through the dazzle quite quickly,” Harford said. “That said, I still think the truthful-yet-deceptive framing of numbers is a serious problem.”_

So the bolded from this piece I took from the article is the biggest part of the conspiracy I see that has got that girl who had her house raided up in arms. 
1) confuse the people and convince them to trust nobody. 
2) When you don't trust anyone...you breed confusion, CHAOS, uncertainty, to the point where people get NUMB. Even the do-gooders.

Someone is benefitting from the confusion. Because it makes no sense to do this IF you are all about helping folk. They aren't.


----------



## Kanky

Georgia cop who pushed people to take horse dewormer instead of vaccine dies from COVID-19
					






					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> Cam Newton was cut from the Patriots team due to not getting the vaccine despite having and recovering from the virus last year.


Good. Huge amounts of money are on the line should he get reinfected and/or spread Covid to other NFL players. He also looks ridiculous risking CTE by playing football and then carrying on about the vaccine.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

awhyley said:


> So much worse that FL is changing how they record Covid deaths, (to underreport).
> 
> Florida changed its COVID-19 data, creating an ‘artificial decline’ in recent deaths​
> Sarah Blaskey, Ana Claudia Chacin, Devoun Cetoute
> Tue, August 31, 2021, 10:12 AM
> 
> As the delta variant spreads through Florida, data published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention suggest this could be the most serious and deadly surge in COVID-19 infections since the beginning of the pandemic.  As cases ballooned in August, however, the Florida Department of Health changed the way it reported death data to the CDC, giving the appearance of a pandemic in decline, an analysis of Florida data by the Miami Herald and el Nuevo Herald found.
> 
> *On Monday, Florida death data would have shown an average of 262 daily deaths reported to the CDC over the previous week had the health department used its former reporting system, the Herald analysis showed. Instead, the Monday update from Florida showed just 46 “new deaths” per day over the previous seven days.  The dramatic difference is due to a small change in the fine print. Until three weeks ago, data collected by DOH and published on the CDC website counted deaths by the date they were recorded — a common method for producing daily stats used by most states. On Aug. 10, Florida switched its methodology and, along with just a handful of other states, began to tally new deaths by the date the person died.*
> 
> If you chart deaths by Florida’s new method, based on date of death, it will generally appear — even during a spike like the present — that deaths are on a recent downslope. That’s because it takes time for deaths to be evaluated and death certificates processed. When those deaths finally are tallied, they are assigned to the actual data of death — creating a spike where there once existed a downslope and moving the downslope forward in time.  Shivani Patel, a social epidemiologist and assistant professor at Emory University called the move “extremely problematic,” especially since it came without warning or explanation during a rise in cases.
> 
> Patel said Florida death data now show an “artificial decline” in recent deaths and without an explanation or context, and “it would look like we are doing better than we are.”  The change came the day after the state health department’s official Twitter account posted a series of late-night tweets accusing the CDC of publishing incorrect numbers, but offering little explanation.  “As a result of data discrepancies that have occurred, this week, FDOH worked quickly and efficiently with CDC to ensure accurate display of data on their website the same day,” DOH spokesperson Weesam Khoury told the Herald in a statement at the time. “To proactively ensure accurate data is consistently displayed, the Department will begin daily submission of a complete renewed set of case data to CDC, including retrospective COVID-19 cases.”
> 
> The health department did not acknowledge the subsequent change in the data structure or its abrupt onset, leaving the public scrambling for answers as more than a year’s worth of data changed from one day to the next.  “It shouldn’t be left to the public, to scientists, national policy makers or the media to guess as to what these numbers are,” Patel said. “We know from the beginning that dates matter and that they tell us different things.”  Jason Salemi, an epidemiologist at the University of South Florida who has been tracking the state’s COVID data, said reporting by date of death is better for long-term studies of the disease.
> 
> “Deaths by date of death curve is the most accurate you can get,” Salemi said. “You know exactly when people died , you know how to construct the curve and exactly when we were experiencing surges in terms of deaths.”  But Florida’s new data structure is less useful for understanding the pandemic in real time, he warned.  “When you have big surges in deaths, the deaths by date reported will always show an increase while deaths by date occurred will go down,” Salemi said.  “Someone could have died yesterday and we may not know about it for a week, or two weeks,” Salemi said. As a result, new death trends as reported by the Florida health department are significantly lower when data are first reported and don’t immediately reflect the actual number of people who died that day.
> 
> During surges of cases and deaths, averaging seven days of deaths by report date provides an important early indicator of how many people have recently died of the disease — a number that will eventually be reflected in the data by date of death, Salemi said.  Although deaths by date the person died are not currently reflecting record numbers, trends based on newly reported deaths are currently almost 31% higher than previous peaks in summer of 2020 and over the holidays, the Herald analysis showed. Of the record deaths reported to the CDC between Saturday and Monday, the Herald found that the vast majority of the 902 victims died within the past two weeks.  The Herald also found that during the last two surges the trend lines using date of death showed peaks 25% and 8% percent higher respectively than the corresponding peaks by report date.
> 
> ‘Statistical sleight of hand’​The Florida health department has made several, unannounced changes to its data methodology over the span of the pandemic, abruptly switching between including and disregarding non-resident deaths in its total counts, for example. Salemi said such frequent variations make it difficult to report numbers in a consistent and transparent manner that’s easily understood by the public.
> 
> Florida hasn’t always depended on the CDC to be the exclusive publishing house for its daily numbers. Until June 4, the department published its own data, available in daily PDF reports and also provided to view and download through an online dashboard.
> The downloadable data sets on cases and deaths included the report date as well as the date a person died or got sick, allowing journalists and independent researchers to select the best metric for their purposes. The daily reports showed additional cases and deaths added from one day to the next.
> 
> In June, as case numbers dropped and vaccination rates continued to rise, the health department discontinued the dashboard and changed to a weekly report. The only near-daily data was submitted by the health department to the CDC and published on the CDC Trend Tracker website.
> At first, the data on the CDC website was updated in a largely predictable manner, similar to the way that the DOH had reported daily changes throughout the pandemic. Then on Aug. 10, without warning or any explanation from the health department or the CDC, the data for nearly every day of the previous year changed. Neither agency immediately explained the changes.
> 
> The CDC eventually confirmed what experts had hypothesized after comparing the new data to previous reports — that the Florida Department of Health had begun to report deaths by date of death. The change was also reflected in data about new cases, which went from being counted by date of report to “the date of specimen collection, confirmed COVID-19 laboratory test result, or clinical diagnosis,” according to the CDC website. The case data show less of a dramatic shift than death data because case data are reported more quickly than deaths.
> The CDC website listed Florida as one of just 12 jurisdictions — 11 states and New York City — reporting new deaths by date of death as of the end of August. The choice of how to report is determined by each jurisdiction, according to the website.
> 
> Florida’s weekly report, published on Fridays, also shows a decline in deaths in recent weeks even as the number of total dead across the state spikes. Last Friday, the DOH report showed 389 COVID-19 deaths for the previous week. But a comparison of cumulative deaths from the report the week before showed that 1,727 additional deaths were logged by the health department over that seven-day period. The DOH chart of deaths shows a decline over the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chart of COVID-19 deaths published by the Florida Department of Health on Aug. 27, that experts say shows an “artificial decline” in deaths at the end of August due to reporting delays.  The DOH weekly report notes “death counts include individuals who meet a standardized national surveillance case definition” but includes no descriptions of how the health department presents the numbers.  “Due to inherent delays in deaths being reported to the [Health] Department, the previous 14 days may be incomplete and are updated over time,” said Khoury, the health department spokesperson, in a Aug. 30 statement to the Herald. “The Department reports deaths by date of death to the CDC upon notification to the Department.
> 
> The Florida health department does not provide that explanation on its website or anywhere in its weekly reports.  In consultation with epidemiologists the Herald continued to report additional cases and deaths added to the total each day in daily updates rather than relying on the number of “new cases” and “new deaths” DOH data attribute to the previous day. However, data still appear inconsistent, as deaths backfill in large semi-weekly batches, rather than in all weekday updates.  “The CDC has started displaying the Department’s submitted retrospective file twice a week on Mondays and Thursdays, which updates previous day deaths that were subsequently reported to the Department,” Khoury explained for the first time in Monday’s statement. The difference can be an addition of eight deaths one day, and 901 the following day, as happened in the middle of last week.
> 
> Without context about how data are reported, when recent numbers are low due to reporting lags, “people will think there’s nothing going on,” said Mary Jo Trepka, an infectious disease epidemiologist and professor at Florida International University.  Economist Tim Harford, author of “The Data Detective,” who spoke generally about how data can be manipulated, said that changes in data definitions are unlikely to have long-term negative effects on scientists, but could easily confuse or mislead the layperson.  “When numbers are presented in a flattering light, an expert will generally be able to see through the dazzle quite quickly,” Harford said. “That said, I still think the truthful-yet-deceptive framing of numbers is a serious problem.”
> 
> When data are subtly distorted or presented differently than expected — something Harford called “statistical sleight of hand” — it can prompt dangerous levels of general mistrust and cynicism, he said.  “COVID is a matter of life and death and people deserve to have information that is both accurate and understandable without having to decode it,” he said.
> How serious is this third wave?​Current data from Florida also show that cases and hospitalizations are at record levels, although trends seem to have plateaued over the past week.  “What we’re seeing is an active rise in cases where we can’t keep up, an active rise in deaths that, because of using actual date of deaths, has been shifted back in time and we have no idea where we really are,” said Patel, the epidemiologist from Emory University.
> This plateau, she said, might not reflect reality.  “It just looks like Florida is unable to count and report its cases fast enough,” she said.
> Patel said data indicate the worst has yet to come for Florida, and it’s likely that deaths will surpass past records. But it’s still too soon to know with certainty, she said.
> 
> High levels of hospitalizations also tend to correlate with higher levels of deaths, said Dr. Aileen Marty, an infectious disease professor at FIU’s Herbert Wertheim College of Medicine.  “Ultimately, having a lot of people in the hospital at the same time decreases our overall survival,” Marty said.  The more patients there are in the hospital at the same time, the harder it is for medical staff to give quality care for those patients, Marty said. As the number of patients hospitalized keeps going up, hospitals often start running out of supplies, staff and beds she said.
> 
> “The end result is that someone who, if they were the only patient they’d survive, and now might not,” she said.  “We won’t know the true magnitude of the loss of life from this summer’s surge until the fall,” said Trepka.  While deaths are not the best indicator of how the virus is currently spreading in the community because of the lag between the time of infection and death, Salemi said looking at the surging number helps “keep our finger on the pulse” of the most serious outcomes.
> 
> Link: https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-changed-covid-19-data-141255528.html



*heavy sigh* When I turned on the local news tonight, they were reporting on the large increase of children with covid in the state of Florida. They panned to some press conference DeathSantis was doing and asked him about it, to which his response was there was actually a decline in overall numbers... which I *know* had to be a big behind lie. Then I log in here and see this. Just when I think I could not despise this man any further....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

my state stays losing









						Tate Reeves: Christians are ‘less scared’ of COVID because of their belief in eternal life
					

Mississippi has the highest per-capita rate of new coronavirus cases and deaths in the United States.




					www.wlbt.com


----------



## dynamic1

Crackers Phinn said:


> Every dozen or so pages some version of the statement that vaccinated people can catch or transmit covid is posted and some version of what you both have responded is posted.  I know this because I've responded similarly at least twice but I suspect four times but I'm too lazy to go back to check.
> 
> In another dozen or so pages the same statement will be posted again.  Save your keystrokes.


Just doing my part for those that don't always have the energy and for those that may have missed the info.


----------



## january noir

I read part of an opinion piece in the Wall Street Journal last week, and the writer titled it "*You are Living in the Golden Age of Stupidity*." It's sad and frightening. Though I don't agree with the entire article, there are some points that I completely agree with about the refusal of so many people, en masse, to protect their health and the health of others.









						Opinion | You Are Living in the Golden Age of Stupidity — The Wall Street Journal
					

The convergence of many seemingly unrelated elements has produced an explosion of brainlessness




					apple.news
				




So many people revel in their stupidity to the detriment of everyone else around them, even those they say they love.


----------



## january noir

Oh, and I restocked my supply of disposable masks that I keep in the car and in my handbag.
I got the KN95s (a pack in Blush Tones and a pack in Black), from Maskc.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Hundreds line up to have Florida chiropractor sign mask opt-out forms for schoolchildren
					

Having a medical exemption form signed is the only way students can opt out of wearing a mask under the current mandate in the Sarasota County School District.




					www.wlbt.com
				




I’m trying to figure out what chiropractors have to do with this…


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

dynamic1 said:


> Just doing my part for those that don't always have the energy and for those that may have missed the info.


God bless you. You have more patience than I.


----------



## PatDM'T

january noir said:


> Oh, and I restocked my supply of disposable masks that I keep in the car and in my handbag.
> I got the KN95s (a pack in Blush Tones and a pack in Black), from Maskc.
> 
> View attachment 475407


I see you
styling with
the different
shades of pink
cuz you know
those of us
who know we
cute wi' da mask
gotta lay it on
thick just because
and match the
masks to our
outfits perfectly.

Is it bad
that I do not
think ypipo can
keep up?
I don't believe
they can pull
off a look or
make anything
look as cool
or stylish
as we can.
And it is not
their fault really.
We have creativity
in our bones and
the advantage of


----------



## HappyAtLast

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Hundreds line up to have Florida chiropractor sign mask opt-out forms for schoolchildren
> 
> 
> Having a medical exemption form signed is the only way students can opt out of wearing a mask under the current mandate in the Sarasota County School District.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wlbt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to figure out what chiropractors have to do with this…


I wonder how much his crooked self is charging these crooked parents.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> Georgia cop who pushed people to take horse dewormer instead of vaccine dies from COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com


This is really happening.  I guarantee you that his whole stupid unnecessary death hasn't changed any opinions of the people around him.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

DD tested negative for covid, thank the Lord.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> DD tested negative for covid, thank the Lord.


So glad to hear it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Melaninme said:


> Wow, they hit herd immunity back in July.  80% of their adults were fully vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel registers record daily coronavirus cases
> 
> 
> Country to press ahead with school openings as it encourages all over-12s to get third jab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Idk if the 80% vaxxed adult is high enough for herd immunity. Herd immunity seems to apply to the overall population.


----------



## vevster

BrownBetty said:


> Idk if the 80% vaxxed adult is high enough for herd immunity of covid. Herd immunity seems to apply to the overall population.


----------



## lavaflow99

Melaninme said:


> Wow, they hit herd immunity back in July.  80% of their adults were fully vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel registers record daily coronavirus cases
> 
> 
> Country to press ahead with school openings as it encourages all over-12s to get third jab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Israel threw open their doors and folks were in the streets with no masks and no social distancing like it was 2018 and Delta variant was like:







But good news is that deaths and hospitalizations aren’t at the highest level. So again, their high vaccination rates are working.


----------



## vevster




----------



## BrownBetty

lavaflow99 said:


> Israel threw open their doors and folks were in the streets with no masks and no social distancing like it was 2018 and Delta variant was like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good news is that deaths and hospitalizations aren’t at the highest level. So again, their high vaccination rates are working.


That gif gets me every time lol.

I heard scientist discussing that the old threshold of herd immunity may not be enough for covid.  Either way Israel is doing better than most.


----------



## yamilee21

Regarding Iceland… I am not sure what the takeaway is really supposed to be with this video, but I don’t think it is what the anchor is saying. From Reuters and Worldometer statistics, Iceland has a population of 343,820 people, with about 73% now vaccinated. They have had a total of 10,856 cases for the entire pandemic. These cases have resulted in a total of 33 deaths from covid; 10 in the first wave spring 2020, 19 in the second wave during the fall of 2020, one during the spring well after the peak of the second wave, and during this third wave that has seen the most cases ever due to the Delta variant… 3. There have only been three deaths during the third wave, which has had about half of the total cases. This third wave has already peaked and is rapidly dropping. I wasn’t able to find information regarding the ages of the Covid-positive persons, nor their vaccination status, but I suspect it is similar to what is going on everywhere else - more/most cases among the unvaccinated; less severe/asymptomatic cases among the vaccinated.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> Regarding Iceland… I am not sure what the takeaway is really supposed to be with this video, but I don’t think it is what the anchor is saying. From Reuters and Worldometer statistics, Iceland has a population of 343,820 people, with about 73% now vaccinated. They have had a total of 10,856 cases for the entire pandemic. These cases have resulted in a total of 33 deaths from covid; 10 in the first wave spring 2020, 19 in the second wave during the fall of 2020, one during the spring well after the peak of the second wave, and during this third wave that has seen the most cases ever due to the Delta variant… 3. There have only been three deaths during the third wave, which has had about half of the total cases. This third wave has already peaked and is rapidly dropping. I wasn’t able to find information regarding the ages of the Covid-positive persons, nor their vaccination status, but I suspect it is similar to what is going on everywhere else - more/most cases among the unvaccinated; less severe/asymptomatic cases among the vaccinated.


The majority of the country is relatively rural. They don't have a TON of urban centers and they don't do OUTSIDE like we do here in the US.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BrownBetty said:


> Idk if the 80% vaxxed adult is high enough for herd immunity. Herd immunity seems to apply to the overall population.


You're right--It really isn't in real world situations. We have seen measles spread when vaxx rates fall to less than 90% but that's only in the last 20+ years (I wonder why). Also, we really only have herd immunity (for older diseases like measles, mumps, diptheria, etc) because the majority of ADULTS are vaccinated and majority of *their *children attending school are as well. We are 2-3 generations in so yes herd immunity took many many years. We will never get herd immunity for Fluvirus and never for Corona because we live in the weirdest times ever.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Moderna misspelled on alleged fake vaccination card; woman visiting Hawaii arrested​





Chloe Mrozak, 24, arrested in Honolulu for allegedly using a fake vaccine card.(Hawaii Dept. of Public Safety)
By Dillon Ancheta and Gray News staff
Published: Sep. 1, 2021 at 7:50 AM CDT|Updated: 7 hours ago





HONOLULU (KHNL/Gray News) - Another visitor to Hawaii has been arrested for allegedly using a fake vaccine card to fly.

On the card was one major error that was a red flag for authorities: “Moderna” was misspelled as “Maderna,” court documents allege.

State investigators said they received a tip that 24-year-old Chloe Mrozak of Oak Lawn, Illinois may have uploaded the false documents under Hawaii’s Safe Travels Program to bypass the state’s traveler quarantine rules, KHNL reported.

Mrozak arrived on Oahu last week on a Southwest flight.
ADVERTISEMENT





The allegedly fraudulent vaccine card in question was handwritten and had 'Maderna' instead of 'Moderna' written in for both doses.(Court Documents)
After arriving in Hawaii, she left the airport before her hotel reservations were confirmed by screeners. Documents show that she listed a Holiday Inn Express in Waikiki as her place of stay.
Investigators checked with the hotel, and they said there were no reservations under her name.
As Mrozak went about her trip on Oahu, investigators were gathering details over the alleged fake vaccine card.
ADVERTISEMENT

The handwritten card listed Delaware as the location of vaccination.


----------



## PatDM'T

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Moderna misspelled on alleged fake vaccination card; woman visiting Hawaii arrested​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Mrozak, 24, arrested in Honolulu for allegedly using a fake vaccine card.(Hawaii Dept. of Public Safety)
> By Dillon Ancheta and Gray News staff
> Published: Sep. 1, 2021 at 7:50 AM CDT|Updated: 7 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HONOLULU (KHNL/Gray News) - Another visitor to Hawaii has been arrested for allegedly using a fake vaccine card to fly.
> 
> On the card was one major error that was a red flag for authorities: “Moderna” was misspelled as “Maderna,” court documents allege.
> 
> State investigators said they received a tip that 24-year-old Chloe Mrozak of Oak Lawn, Illinois may have uploaded the false documents under Hawaii’s Safe Travels Program to bypass the state’s traveler quarantine rules, KHNL reported.
> 
> Mrozak arrived on Oahu last week on a Southwest flight.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The allegedly fraudulent vaccine card in question was handwritten and had 'Maderna' instead of 'Moderna' written in for both doses.(Court Documents)
> After arriving in Hawaii, she left the airport before her hotel reservations were confirmed by screeners. Documents show that she listed a Holiday Inn Express in Waikiki as her place of stay.
> Investigators checked with the hotel, and they said there were no reservations under her name.
> As Mrozak went about her trip on Oahu, investigators were gathering details over the alleged fake vaccine card.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> The handwritten card listed Delaware as the location of vaccination.



This American
way we have
of pronouncing
O's like A's will
be the death
of us. 

She shoulda
gone for a
simpler spelling
like Fyzer!  

Looks like 
she was booked
in her bathing 
suit 

I heard that
you can go 
to Hawaii if 
you're not 
vaccinated. 
All she had 
to do was 
quarantine for 
10 days.  
But nah. 
She had to 
break bad.


----------



## dynamic1

Here's what I don't understand and perhaps someone can help me. Please be patient as I work through this. The use of Ivermectin, Hydroxychloroquine, Remdesivir, and perhaps Fluvoxamine to treat a Covid-19 infection is considered off-label use of these drugs, thus experimental; and all of them have potential damaging side effects and _may_ not be lifesaving treatments against Covid-19. However, there is a cohort who believes the vaccines are experimental and fear any potential vaccine side effects but would gladly line up for the experimental usage of the aforementioned drugs. To take it a step further you're a sheep if you want to wear a mask but you're not a sheep for following a different shepherd with the use of these other bandwagon solutions from the classic "I know someone who used..." crowd.

Edit: I accidentally hit a button and my post disappeared, when I hit redo I pasted it twice.


----------



## PatDM'T

dynamic1 said:


> Here's what I don't understand and perhaps someone can help me. Please be patient as I work through this. The use of Ivermectin, Hydroxychloroquine, Remdesivir, and perhaps Fluvoxamine to treat a Covid-19 infection is considered off-label use of these drugs, thus experimental; and all of them have potential damaging side effects and _may_ not be lifesaving treatments against Covid-19. However, there is a cohort who believes the vaccines are experimental and fear any potential vaccine side effects but would gladly line up for the experimental usage of the aforementioned drugs. To take it a step further you're a sheep if you want to wear a mask but you're not a sheep for following a different shepherd with the use of these other bandwagon solutions from the classic "I know someone who used..." crowd.
> 
> Here's what I do not understand and perhaps someone can help me. The use of Ivermectin, Hydroxychloroquine, Remdesivir, and Fluvoxamine to treat a Covid-19 infection is considered off-label, thus experimental; and all of them have potential damaging side effects and may not be lifesaving against Covid-19. However, there is a cohort who believes the vaccines are experimental and fear those potential side effects but would gladly line up for one of the aforementioned drugs. Is it because they're betting on not needing them or something else?



Girl, you clearly
don't understand.
I know this for
sure because 
you expressed your
confusion not
once but twice. 

See, the problem is
you are not an
inbreed so logic
is a trait that
is strong in you.

Not so many
of these folks.
Just the way
they get stumped
when asked such
questions in front
of a camera is
enough to tell
you they are a
few pennies
short of a dollar
and that even 
they don't know
why they think
like they do.


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Really! For $10?!……..if you’re going to risk going to jail at least charge $50.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Hundreds line up to have Florida chiropractor sign mask opt-out forms for schoolchildren
> 
> 
> Having a medical exemption form signed is the only way students can opt out of wearing a mask under the current mandate in the Sarasota County School District.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wlbt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to figure out what chiropractors have to do with this…


Just saw on the news Florida is now requiring the forms come from medical doctors, osteopathic physicians licensed, or advanced registered nurse practitioners thanks to this doc and how he was providing exemptions without seeing the child or doing any kind of examination.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

HappyAtLast said:


> I wonder how much his crooked self is charging these crooked parents.


From a twitter post about the chiropractor.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Multiple comments about her doing more harm than good by not testing her. There are also comments about there being another option so no harm, no foul. Would love to hear everyone's thoughts.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> Multiple comments about her doing more harm than good by not testing her. There are also comments about there being another option so no harm, no foul. Would love to hear everyone's thoughts.



Since the business was private and she had other options to get tested, add me to the no harm, no foul list. She didn't need treatment, just a test. Whether she got tested there or not wouldn't change any future outcomes imo.

She certainly has a right to be pissed about it however. Will that private practice face some consequences? Maybe. Guess that owner was willing to take that risk.


----------



## lavaflow99

Sigh….  









						WHO says it is monitoring a new Covid variant called 'mu' — CNBC
					

The mu variant has mutations that have the potential to evade immunity provided by a previous Covid-19 infection or vaccination, the WHO said.




					apple.news
				






Spoiler: Article



.
WHO says it is monitoring a new Covid variant called 'mu'


The World Health Organization is monitoring a new coronavirus variant called "mu."


It has mutations that have the potential to evade immunity provided by a previous Covid-19 infection or vaccination, the WHO said.


The new variant was first identified in Colombia but has since been confirmed in at least 39 countries, according to the agency.


The World Health Organization is monitoring a new coronavirus variant called "mu," which the agency says has mutations that have the potential to evade immunity provided by a previous Covid-19 infection or vaccination.
Mu — also known by scientists as B.1.621 — was added to the WHO's list of variants "of interest" on Aug. 30, the international health organization said in its weekly Covid epidemiological report published late Tuesday.


The variant contains genetic mutations that indicate natural immunity, current vaccines or monoclonal antibody treatments may not work as well against it as they do against the original ancestral virus, the WHO said. The mu strain needs further study to confirm whether it will prove to be more contagious, more deadly or more resistant to current vaccines and treatments.
Mu "has a constellation of mutations that indicate potential properties of immune escape," the WHO wrote in its report Tuesday.


"Preliminary data presented to the Virus Evolution Working Group show a reduction in neutralization capacity of convalescent and vaccine sera similar to that seen for the Beta variant, but this needs to be confirmed by further studies," it added.


The agency is monitoring four variants "of concern," including delta, which was first detected in India and is the most prevalent variant currently circulating in the U.S.; alpha, first detected in the U.K.; beta, first detected in South Africa, and gamma, first detected in Brazil. A variant of concern is generally defined as a mutated strain that's either more contagious, more deadly or more resistant to current vaccines and treatments.


It's also keeping a close watch on four other variants of interest — including lambda, first identified in Peru — that have caused outbreaks in multiple countries and have genetic changes that could make them more dangerous than other strains.


Delta was a variant of interest until the WHO reclassified it in early May after preliminary studies found it could spread more easily than other versions of the virus. That variant has since been blamed for a number of large outbreaks around the world, including in the United States.


The new variant, mu, was first identified in Colombia but has since been confirmed in at least 39 countries, according to the WHO. Although the global prevalence of the variant among sequenced cases has declined
and is currently below 0.1%, its prevalence in Colombia and Ecuador has consistently increased, the agency warned.


The WHO said more studies are required to understand the clinical characteristics of the new variant.


"The epidemiology of the Mu variant in South America, particularly with the co-circulation of the Delta variant, will be monitored for changes," the agency said.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> Sigh….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO says it is monitoring a new Covid variant called 'mu' — CNBC
> 
> 
> The mu variant has mutations that have the potential to evade immunity provided by a previous Covid-19 infection or vaccination, the WHO said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> .
> WHO says it is monitoring a new Covid variant called 'mu'
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is monitoring a new coronavirus variant called "mu."
> 
> 
> It has mutations that have the potential to evade immunity provided by a previous Covid-19 infection or vaccination, the WHO said.
> 
> 
> The new variant was first identified in Colombia but has since been confirmed in at least 39 countries, according to the agency.
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is monitoring a new coronavirus variant called "mu," which the agency says has mutations that have the potential to evade immunity provided by a previous Covid-19 infection or vaccination.
> Mu — also known by scientists as B.1.621 — was added to the WHO's list of variants "of interest" on Aug. 30, the international health organization said in its weekly Covid epidemiological report published late Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The variant contains genetic mutations that indicate natural immunity, current vaccines or monoclonal antibody treatments may not work as well against it as they do against the original ancestral virus, the WHO said. The mu strain needs further study to confirm whether it will prove to be more contagious, more deadly or more resistant to current vaccines and treatments.
> Mu "has a constellation of mutations that indicate potential properties of immune escape," the WHO wrote in its report Tuesday.
> 
> 
> "Preliminary data presented to the Virus Evolution Working Group show a reduction in neutralization capacity of convalescent and vaccine sera similar to that seen for the Beta variant, but this needs to be confirmed by further studies," it added.
> 
> 
> The agency is monitoring four variants "of concern," including delta, which was first detected in India and is the most prevalent variant currently circulating in the U.S.; alpha, first detected in the U.K.; beta, first detected in South Africa, and gamma, first detected in Brazil. A variant of concern is generally defined as a mutated strain that's either more contagious, more deadly or more resistant to current vaccines and treatments.
> 
> 
> It's also keeping a close watch on four other variants of interest — including lambda, first identified in Peru — that have caused outbreaks in multiple countries and have genetic changes that could make them more dangerous than other strains.
> 
> 
> Delta was a variant of interest until the WHO reclassified it in early May after preliminary studies found it could spread more easily than other versions of the virus. That variant has since been blamed for a number of large outbreaks around the world, including in the United States.
> 
> 
> The new variant, mu, was first identified in Colombia but has since been confirmed in at least 39 countries, according to the WHO. Although the global prevalence of the variant among sequenced cases has declined
> and is currently below 0.1%, its prevalence in Colombia and Ecuador has consistently increased, the agency warned.
> 
> 
> The WHO said more studies are required to understand the clinical characteristics of the new variant.
> 
> 
> "The epidemiology of the Mu variant in South America, particularly with the co-circulation of the Delta variant, will be monitored for changes," the agency said.


We can’t seem to get off of this roller coaster…


----------



## Evolving78

dynamic1 said:


> Here's what I don't understand and perhaps someone can help me. Please be patient as I work through this. The use of Ivermectin, Hydroxychloroquine, Remdesivir, and perhaps Fluvoxamine to treat a Covid-19 infection is considered off-label use of these drugs, thus experimental; and all of them have potential damaging side effects and _may_ not be lifesaving treatments against Covid-19. However, there is a cohort who believes the vaccines are experimental and fear any potential vaccine side effects but would gladly line up for the experimental usage of the aforementioned drugs. To take it a step further you're a sheep if you want to wear a mask but you're not a sheep for following a different shepherd with the use of these other bandwagon solutions from the classic "I know someone who used..." crowd.
> 
> Edit: I accidentally hit a button and my post disappeared, when I hit redo I pasted it twice.


People trying to make a dollar out of .15 cents.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Just saw on the news Florida is now requiring the forms come from medical doctors, osteopathic physicians licensed, or advanced registered nurse practitioners thanks to this doc and how he was providing exemptions without seeing the child or doing any kind of examination.


Yep. They are the only ones (except Physician's Assistant's do as well) with prescribing privileges in our state. Chiropractors do not have prescribing privileges but want them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Welp. My 3 YO is officially quarantined for the next 2 weeks bc a classmate tested positive. They aren't closing the school but she was identified as a direct contact. I'm working from home and my husband is UPSET. Not to mention I'm fighting a massive toothache, and I'm supposed to be studying for the BIGGEST exam of my life which I'm supposed to take on the 17th. She cannot return until the 16th. Is this a sign? She is also upset bc she wants to go to school. 
For this child, per the mom (per the daycare owner) he woke up with a fever and her "mother's intuition" told her to get him tested. SUPPOSEDLY nobody else in the house has tested positive. Not mom, not dad, not siblings (okay). I told the daycare owner to tell the mama to retest in a few days. My oldest, who uses their pick up and drop off services does not have to quarantine because she isn't a direct contact.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Multiple comments about her doing more harm than good by not testing her. There are also comments about there being another option so no harm, no foul. Would love to hear everyone's thoughts.


You know she went on a whole rant about being refused service. Then her minions claimed it goes against the lab worker's Hippocratic Oath. And see that's why we need to keep funding Public education and even more. She can go to the drug store or public testing site like everyone else.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dynamic1 said:


> Here's what I don't understand and perhaps someone can help me. Please be patient as I work through this. The use of Ivermectin, Hydroxychloroquine, Remdesivir, and perhaps Fluvoxamine to treat a Covid-19 infection is considered off-label use of these drugs, thus experimental; and all of them have potential damaging side effects and _may_ not be lifesaving treatments against Covid-19. However, there is a cohort who believes the vaccines are experimental and fear any potential vaccine side effects but would gladly line up for the experimental usage of the aforementioned drugs. To take it a step further you're a sheep if you want to wear a mask but you're not a sheep for following a different shepherd with the use of these other bandwagon solutions from the classic "I know someone who used..." crowd.
> 
> Edit: I accidentally hit a button and my post disappeared, when I hit redo I pasted it twice.


I stopped trying. Logic is out the window and the Idiocracy has begun....


----------



## awhyley

Very troubling if true (and I believe it).

*Arkansas inmates not told they were given anti-parasite drug*
ANDREW DeMILLO
Wed, September 1, 2021, 5:22 PM


LITTLE ROCK, Ark. (AP) — Several inmates at a northwest Arkansas jail said they weren't told a medication they were given to treat COVID-19 was actually an anti-parasite drug that federal health officials have warned should not be used to treat the coronavirus.

*Three inmates at the Washington County jail told The Associated Press they didn't know they were being given ivermectin *until its use at the facility was revealed last week. The American Civil Liberties Union of Arkansas, which on Wednesday repeated its call for the practice to end, said it's also heard similar complaints from inmates.

The inmates' comments contradict assertions by the sheriff and the jail’s physician that the use of the drug was voluntary. The drug's use at the jail has prompted an investigation by the state Medical Board.  “They were pretty much testing us in here is all they were doing, seeing if it would work," said William Evans, an inmate who said he was given the drug for two weeks after he tested positive for COVID-19.  The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has approved ivermectin for use by people and animals for some parasitic worms and for head lice and skin conditions. The FDA has not approved its use in treating or preventing COVID-19 in humans.  The drug’s manufacturer, Merck, said in February that it had found no evidence that ivermectin is an effective treatment for patients with COVID-19.

The American Medical Association, the American Pharmacists Association and the American Society of Health-System Pharmacists on Wednesday called for an immediate end to prescribing and using the drug to treat the coronavirus outside clinical trials.
Washington County Sheriff Tim Helder, a spokesperson for his office and jail physician Dr. Rob Karas did not respond to calls or emails on Wednesday. Karas last week released a lengthy statement defending the use of ivermectin, saying he had been prescribing the drug to inmates and patients at his clinics since late last year.  Edrick Floreal-Wooten, an inmate, said he was given ivermectin at the jail after he tested positive on Aug. 21. “I asked what are they, and they'd just tell me vitamins," Floreal-Wooten said. “With me being sick and all of us being sick, we thought that they were there to help us. I never thought they would do something shady."  Floreal-Wooten said he refused to take the drug last week after seeing a news article about ivermectin being prescribed to inmates.  Asked whether he would have taken the drug had they told him at the outset it was ivermectin, he responded: “Never. I'm not livestock. I'm a human."

The ACLU said it has also heard from several inmates who say they were told the drug was vitamins or steroids.
In a letter to Helder on Wednesday, the ACLU said some inmates are prepared to file a lawsuit to halt the drug from being prescribed. The group said it was “unconscionable" that inmates weren't informed they were being given the drug.  “They have a right to know what they are being given," ACLU of Arkansas Executive Director Holly Dickson said. “This is not a right they forego by virtue of being locked up."  Before the jail's ivermectin use was revealed, the state Medical Board told Karas last month that it received two complaints against him over a post on his clinics' Facebook page where he said he didn't believe face masks decreased the spread of viruses, according to documents released under a Freedom of Information Act request.  Karas told the board in written responses last week that his opinions were based on his 20-plus years of experience and “review of the literature through the years."

Pharmacy prescriptions for ivermectin have jumped nationwide this summer, and health officials in Arkansas and other states have issued warnings after seeing a spike in poison control center calls about people taking the animal form of the drug to treat COVID-19.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention last week sent an alert about the trend to doctors. The CDC said there is not good evidence that ivermectin is effective at preventing or treating COVID-19, and that the government has not authorized it to be used against the coronavirus.
Despite the warnings, Republican lawmakers in Arkansas and other states have touted the drug as a potential treatment for COVID-19.
Dr. Jose Romero, Arkansas' secretary of health, wouldn't say whether he thought it was appropriate for the inmates to be prescribed ivermectin but said using any drug off-label would require an agreement between the physician and the patient.

“I don't know what agreement has been made," Romero told reporters at a news conference this week. Romero said the Arkansas Health Department doesn't endorse its use for COVID-19.

Link: https://www.yahoo.com/news/arkansas-inmates-not-told-were-212203355.html


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Not surprised this is happening ^^^


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Welp. My 3 YO is officially quarantined for the next 2 weeks bc a classmate tested positive. They aren't closing the school but she was identified as a direct contact. I'm working from home and my husband is UPSET. Not to mention I'm fighting a massive toothache, and I'm supposed to be studying for the BIGGEST exam of my life which I'm supposed to take on the 17th. She cannot return until the 16th. Is this a sign? She is also upset bc she wants to go to school.
> For this child, per the mom (per the daycare owner) he woke up with a fever and her "mother's intuition" told her to get him tested. SUPPOSEDLY nobody else in the house has tested positive. Not mom, not dad, not siblings (okay). I told the daycare owner to tell the mama to retest in a few days. My oldest, who uses their pick up and drop off services does not have to quarantine because she isn't a direct contact.


I hope your baby and family will be ok. Still in quarantine this way…


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

@naturalgyrl5199 praying baby girl doesn’t get sick. Also praying that you will pass your test with flying colors


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Welp. My 3 YO is officially quarantined for the next 2 weeks bc a classmate tested positive. They aren't closing the school but she was identified as a direct contact. I'm working from home and my husband is UPSET. Not to mention I'm fighting a massive toothache, and I'm supposed to be studying for the BIGGEST exam of my life which I'm supposed to take on the 17th. She cannot return until the 16th. *Is this a sign?* She is also upset bc she wants to go to school.
> For this child, per the mom (per the daycare owner) he woke up with a fever and her "mother's intuition" told her to get him tested. SUPPOSEDLY nobody else in the house has tested positive. Not mom, not dad, not siblings (okay). I told the daycare owner to tell the mama to retest in a few days. My oldest, who uses their pick up and drop off services does not have to quarantine because she isn't a direct contact.



It's a sign that all will be well.  Don't fret.  Things seem all over the place now, but take it all in stride.  Things will settle.  Focus on the exam.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

awhyley said:


> It's a sign that all will be well.  Don't fret.  Things seem all over the place now, but take it all in stride.  Things will settle.  Focus on the exam.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> @naturalgyrl5199 praying baby girl doesn’t get sick. Also praying that you will pass your test with flying colors


Thank you.
Today was LONG. She been bouncing all over the house and "helping" me with clients. I'm tired. But I'll take it!


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thank you.
> Today was LONG. She been bouncing all over the house and "helping" me with clients. I'm tired. But I'll take it!


Loved "helping [you]
with clients" 

Don't you just
admire (and even
envy) energy bunnies!

You need this


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

PatDM'T said:


> Loved "helping [you]
> with clients"
> 
> Don't you just
> admire (and even
> envy) energy bunnies!
> 
> You need this


I sure do need this.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## BrownBetty

A friend's family member just passed from covid. They were very young, 20s.  No they weren't vaxxed. So sad and unnecessary.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

BrownBetty said:


> A friend's family member just passed from covid. They were very young, 20s.  No they weren't vaxxed. So sad and unnecessary.



I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## BrownBetty

2 family members have covid.  1 is vaxxed the other isn't.  There are 3 other folks in the house all not vaxxed and are older enough to be.  I'm guessing they all have covid.  
They seem to be doing ok.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> View attachment 475501View attachment 475503View attachment 475505


Despite any thoughts I may have I can’t see myself going on someone’s page and laughing at posts about them having a life threatening illness but I understand.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> Despite any thoughts I may have I can’t see myself going on someone’s page and laughing at posts about them having a life threatening illness but I understand.


I must admit that I  at that bit about not having insurance. People without health insurance can’t afford the kind of choices that he made. It is sad though because once you go on the vent you probably aren’t going to have to worry about paying your medical bills anyway.


----------



## Reinventing21

I'm starting to think that they should have stated that the vaccine could only be given to the elite only, charging thousands.  People would have been outraged, screaming about 'rights' and protesting tyring to get vaccinated.  Then when everyone was desperate to be treated 'equally', the government could then offer the vaccine for free (or small fee) and people would feel like they won something 'coveted'.

Too many people are resisting ONLY for the reason they don't want to be told what to do...immature af reasoning at its best.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Tell me where in the Bible would it say that you are exempt from getting this one vaccine out of all the others you done put in your body? Obese type 2 diabetics talking about my body is a temple of the Lord and what not bingeing in pink sludge McNuggets and Pabst Blue Ribbon #judgeing…


----------



## january noir

Reinventing21 said:


> I'm starting to think that they should have stated that the vaccine could only be given to the elite only, charging thousands.  People would have been outraged, screaming about 'rights' and protesting tyring to get vaccinated.  Then when everyone was desperate to be treated 'equally', the government could then offer the vaccine for free (or small fee) and people would feel like they won something 'coveted'.
> 
> Too many people are resisting ONLY for the reason they don't want to be told what to do...immature af reasoning at its best.


That's a good point!


----------



## awhyley

Reinventing21 said:


> *I'm starting to think that they should have stated that the vaccine could only be given to the elite only, charging thousands.  People would have been outraged, screaming about 'rights' and protesting tyring to get vaccinated.  *Then when everyone was desperate to be treated 'equally', the government could then offer the vaccine for free (or small fee) and people would feel like they won something 'coveted'.
> 
> Too many people are resisting ONLY for the reason they don't want to be told what to do...immature af reasoning at its best.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Despite any thoughts I may have I can’t see myself going on someone’s page and laughing at posts about them having a life threatening illness but I understand.


According to people who believe in the ultra simplified version of Karma those laugh emoji's are the natural outcome (effect) of the bad Karma the receiver put into the world (cause).  Normally I'd file that rationale under utter nonsense but in the case of these Herman Caine Award nominees who show their entire  just to "PH" around and find out...I'll allow it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> I must admit that I  at that bit about not having insurance. People without health insurance can’t afford the kind of choices that he made. It is sad though because once you go on the vent you probably aren’t going to have to worry about paying your medical bills anyway.


Ole Joe The Plumber  republican  's make me sick.  I'm peeping a whole lot of these pull yourself up by your boot strap republicans going from zero to gofundme because they ain't got nan lick of insurance from auto to life but be the first ones complaining about people getting extra unemployment or raise in minimum wage.  I know it wouldn't take much digging to find something along those lines in Mr. No Health Insurance's timeline with his dumb dead self.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I talked to somebody I used to work with today who I found out ain't vaccinated and that wasn't a surprise to me because they always been hotep adjacent.  She did the whole groan and moan when I said I was vaccinated and I said to her what I said here, we both drew our lines in the sand, no point debating over it because time will tell who is on the right side of this.   Then she proceeded to tell me how her brother's family who isn't vaxxed all got mild covid and now that they are better she's going to take her unvaxxed self on a plane to go visit them IN FLORIDA. 

Do ya'll want to know what I said?

Do you? 



Spoiler: This is what I said









I ain't wasting my breath tryna warn nobody about Covid no more. I'll come here and talk pooh but I ain't getting paid to save people from themselves so go forth and plays these stupid games and win your stupid prizes.  If they somehow make it out unscathed, good for them too.


----------



## january noir

Crackers Phinn said:


> I talked to somebody I used to work with today who I found out ain't vaccinated and that wasn't a surprise to me because they always been hotep adjacent.  She did the whole groan and moan when I said I was vaccinated and I said to her what I said here, we both drew our lines in the sand, no point debating over it because time will tell who is on the right side of this.   Then she proceeded to tell me how her brother's family who isn't vaxxed all got mild covid and now that they are better she's going to take her unvaxxed self on a plane to go visit them IN FLORIDA.
> 
> Do ya'll want to know what I said?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is what I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't wasting my breath tryna warn nobody about Covid no more. I'll come here and talk pooh but I ain't getting paid to save people from themselves so go forth and plays these stupid games and win your stupid prizes.  If they somehow make it out unscathed, good for them too.


People continue to play stupid games for no prizes let alone stupid prizes.  I'm with you.  I'm saving my breath.  The only thing an unvaccinated person can do is to stay far away from me.  I'll pray for 'em, but that's about it.  I don't entertain any more foolishness from grown folk who can read, talk, see and hear.


----------



## vevster

Vaccine or no vaccine it is crazy not to put some mitigation steps in place with this virus.  You have to do SOMETHING.  It can't be biz as usual.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I talked to somebody I used to work with today who I found out ain't vaccinated and that wasn't a surprise to me because they always been hotep adjacent.  She did the whole groan and moan when I said I was vaccinated and I said to her what I said here, we both drew our lines in the sand, no point debating over it because time will tell who is on the right side of this.   Then she proceeded to tell me how her brother's family who isn't vaxxed all got mild covid and now that they are better she's going to take her unvaxxed self on a plane to go visit them IN FLORIDA.
> 
> Do ya'll want to know what I said?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is what I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't wasting my breath tryna warn nobody about Covid no more. I'll come here and talk pooh but I ain't getting paid to save people from themselves so go forth and plays these stupid games and win your stupid prizes.  If they somehow make it out unscathed, good for them too.


Hell naw. We full. No thanks.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Vaccine or no vaccine it is crazy not to put some mitigation steps in place with this virus.  You have to do SOMETHING.  It can't be biz as usual.


Suggestions?
Cause masks, vaccines, social distancing is supposed to be said mitigation. i dont think there is anything this government can do other than go China on them and lock things down. There would be blood in the streets.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I’m also saving my breath. Some girls I know were making fun of getting a “card” to be able to get on a vaccination-only cruise. The one girl said she paid for the cruise in June, but now they said she has to be vaccinated. She was contemplating getting the vaccine for the cruise. All of the responses were not to vaccinate for a cruise. I told her a cruise isn’t worth it either. But that as a vaccinated person I wouldn’t cruise anyway. Then here come jokes about a fake card and getting the deets offline. SMH


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

These college football games with maybe a sprinkling of maskers amongst 50,000+ ppl got me praying for the nurses and doctors.


----------



## shasha8685

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> These college football games with maybe a sprinkling of maskers amongst 50,000+ ppl got me praying for the nurses and doctors.


Definitely this! Seeing Auburn's fully packed stadium (on top of the state's low vaccination rates and folks generally not wearing masks) has me so worried


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Hell naw. We full. No thanks.


Look, Florida got plenty of room for people to catch Covid.  Ya'lls Gubna givin out BOGO Covid coupons for whoever want the smoke and ole girl tryna come get her free puff puff sample from the Delta buffet in your state. That is her right as a "not wanting to breathe air without a machine" American and I'm here for it.  Anybody who call theyself tryna go on vacation right now want the smoke and I'm here for it.  If they ain't scurred. I ain't scurred for 'em.  All I can do is stay out they way and keep my money in my pocket when the gofundme goes up.


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Suggestions?
> *Cause masks, vaccines, social distancing is supposed to be said mitigation.* i dont think there is anything this government can do other than go China on them and lock things down. There would be blood in the streets.


I am guessing
that is what
she meant people
need to do
regardless.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Suggestions?
> Cause masks, vaccines, social distancing is supposed to be said mitigation. i dont think there is anything this government can do other than go China on them and lock things down. There would be blood in the streets.


I have a whole thread on boosting your immunity.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shasha8685 said:


> Definitely this! Seeing Auburn's fully packed stadium (on top of the state's low vaccination rates and folks generally not wearing masks) has me so worried


The FSU game filled to capacity. 
yep: almost 80K.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I have a whole thread on boosting your immunity.


Now that’s something the government should get behind.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

PatDM'T said:


> I am guessing
> that is what
> she meant people
> need to do
> regardless.


Got it. Cause the Government done gave up.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I’m also saving my breath. Some girls I know were making fun of getting a “card” to be able to get on a vaccination-only cruise. The one girl said she paid for the cruise in June, but now they said she has to be vaccinated. She was contemplating getting the vaccine for the cruise. All of the responses were not to vaccinate for a cruise. I told her a cruise isn’t worth it either. But that as a vaccinated person I wouldn’t cruise anyway. Then here come jokes about a fake card and getting the deets offline. SMH


Of course, cruise girl PMs me and asks me about the vaccine. She claims to not trust it but wants this cruise. I told her which one I took. Lol.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I hate it here. My daughters bus driver got Covid yesterday so both my kids are now quarantined. I’m gonna be late to my root canal bc I didn’t find out until I tried to drop her off.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Well hell I can’t go to my root canal. And I’m in so much pain


----------



## HappyAtLast

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Well hell I can’t go to my root canal. And I’m in so much pain


Ugh, I know the feeling.  Advil Liquid Gels is a good temporary fix for that kind of pain.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Well hell I can’t go to my root canal. And I’m in so much pain


Oh girl! I'm so so sorry. Are you on antibiotics? Can the dentist call a pain med in for you until you can get there?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

january noir said:


> People continue to play stupid games for no prizes let alone stupid prizes.  I'm with you.  I'm saving my breath.  The only thing an unvaccinated person can do is to stay far away from me.  I'll pray for 'em, but that's about it.  I don't entertain any more foolishness from grown folk who can read, talk, see and hear.



I know that's right. I just do my Kermit sipping tea look when I hear people I know personally talk about trips they planning and how they went out to eat and such knowing darn well that aren't vaccinated. It be the same ones who said they were anti social and don't like people so they loved all this staying in the house business. Yeah... Ok. That was a lie.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Now that’s something the government should get behind.


The former First Lady Obama tried! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Well hell I can’t go to my root canal. And I’m in so much pain


You need some Meds ASAP. Motrin or Advil will help you. I hope the dental office can call in a script for you.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I hate it here. My daughters bus driver got Covid yesterday so both my kids are now quarantined. I’m gonna be late to my root canal bc I didn’t find out until I tried to drop her off.


I really don’t want to be bothered with this mess again, but my child wants to go back into the jungle… we got our results back and we are totally in the clear. Still recovering from whatever bug we caught though. It seems the high school kids are doing ok. I haven’t heard or witness too much drama besides administration and bus foolishness.


----------



## dynamic1

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Now that’s something the government should get behind.


If only it would be so easy. They can't even talk about fitness and fresh fruits and vegetables. They trashed Michelle Obama for daring to talk about fitness and nutrition. The right and the racist said, "that's my business, you can't tell me what to eat/do, do something about that bottom, etc." I recall at the beginning of the pandemic, Fauci and others telling us to get plenty of sunshine; and exercise and building your immunity through nutrition was widely discussed by healthcare professionals in the media.

If they started discussing supplements then they would have to turn up the regulation because the number of unscrupulous companies coming out of the woodwork would be enormous. I'm fearful of some of my tried and true now because of demand and potential quality degradation. Then there's the potential pharmaceutical takeover of the supplement. They're already making moves against certain supplements.


----------



## Kanky

Vietnam: Man gets five years in jail for spreading Covid
					

Le Van Tri was found guilty of spreading the virus to eight people in Vietnam, one of whom died.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Kanky

Firefighter thought COVID vaccine was ‘political game,’ wife says. Now she’s mourning. 


			https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article254049583.html
		

​
The GOP has really done a number on these people.


----------



## january noir

dynamic1 said:


> If only it would be so easy. They can't even talk about fitness and fresh fruits and vegetables. They trashed Michelle Obama for daring to talk about fitness and nutrition. The right and the racist said, "that's my business, you can't tell me what to eat/do, do something about that bottom, etc." I recall at the beginning of the pandemic, Fauci and others telling us to get plenty of sunshine, and exercise and building your immunity through nutrition was widely discussed by healthcare professionals in the media.
> 
> If they started discussing supplements, then they would have to turn up the regulation because the number of unscrupulous companies coming out of the woodwork would be enormous. I'm fearful of some of my tried and true now because of demand and potential quality degradation. Then there's the potential pharmaceutical takeover of the supplement. They're already making moves against certain supplements.



Thank you for saying/typing what I've wanted to say; I've just gotten too tired to do it.

Boosting immunity (depending on the level of health in an individual) takes time.

If you are not a person who follows health and nutrition as a lifestyle, like many of us, you can't take a few vitamins, and, in a matter of days, your immunity is at the level to prevent COVID or other serious communicable respiratory diseases.   It helps, but what happens in the meantime until you reach that stage where you are protected?
Some supplements, tests, lab work are not cheap.  What if you don't have insurance or cash/credit?  What if you have a large family?  
Also, your immunity is only as good as your consistency with intake and other practices.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Six whole prongs aye? I'm curious what he'll say.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

january noir said:


> Thank you for saying/typing what I've wanted to say; I've just gotten too tired to do it.
> 
> Boosting immunity (depending on the level of health in an individual) takes time.
> 
> If you are not a person who follows health and nutrition as a lifestyle, like many of us, you can't take a few vitamins, and, in a matter of days, your immunity is at the level to prevent COVID or other serious communicable respiratory diseases.   It helps, but what happens in the meantime until you reach that stage where you are protected?
> Some supplements, tests, lab work are not cheap.  What if you don't have insurance or cash/credit?  What if you have a large family?
> Also, your immunity is only as good as your consistency with intake and other practices.



I was having dizzy spells on and off at the beginning of Rona and then again last Fall. Finally got around to my  primary doc this Spring. She ran blood work for all the things and my vitamin D was low. Gave me high dose vitamin D for 8 weeks. Had me come back after I was done to rerun blood work.

My insurance only covered a portion of the blood work and the pills so I had some out of pocket expense. It wasn't super expensive thankfully. But I also had my regular obgyn and got two cavities filled this summer. More out of pocket expenses because my insurance didn't cover it all 100%.

You know what I said when I was all said and done? I see why some people don't go to the doctor. It's $$$ every time. Why is something like blood work not a 100% covered expense? Lab work bills are crazy.

Everybody ain't able, unfortunately.

I watch too many Netflix docs and I side eye the vitamin industry a little bit. I don't think everyone should be popping all these vitamins without some time of once over by a doctor first. Most people probably are ok but not everyone. But again, Dr visits = $$$


----------



## january noir

oneastrocurlie said:


> I was having dizzy spells on and off at the beginning of Rona and then again last Fall. Finally got around to my  primary doc this Spring. She ran blood work for all the things and my vitamin D was low. Gave me high dose vitamin D for 8 weeks. Had me come back after I was done to rerun blood work.
> 
> My insurance only covered a portion of the blood work and the pills so I had some out of pocket expense. It wasn't super expensive thankfully. But I also had my regular obgyn and got two cavities filled this summer. More out of pocket expenses because my insurance didn't cover it all 100%.
> 
> You know what I said when I was all said and done? I see why some people don't go to the doctor. It's $$$ every time. Why is something like blood work not a 100% covered expense? Lab work bills are crazy.
> 
> *Everybody ain't able, unfortunately.*
> 
> I watch too many Netflix docs and I side eye the vitamin industry a little bit. I don't think everyone should be popping all these vitamins without some time of once over by a doctor first. Most people probably are ok but not everyone. But again, Dr visits = $$$


Exactly.   Unless you have the time (to research) and come up to speed to know how to approach building immunity AND the resources, the best option is the vaccine.  It's free and it's available to everyone.  We can sit here and debate this until the "cows come home," but we know that the masses ain't ready for "wellness" let alone fighting off COVID naturally.


----------



## PatDM'T

What in the world?


----------



## Peppermynt

PatDM'T said:


> What in the world?


That's all right. Miss Rona is making her list and checking it twice ...


----------



## Kanky

'My Fight Is Not Done': Former Laker Cedric Ceballos Battles COVID-19 in ICU
					

Former Lakers forward Cedric Ceballos said he is being treated in an intensive-care unit for COVID-19.




					www.nbclosangeles.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

january noir said:


> Exactly.   Unless you have the time (to research) and come up to speed to know how to approach building immunity AND the resources, the best option is the vaccine.  It's free and it's available to everyone.  We can sit here and debate this until the "cows come home," but we know that the masses ain't ready for "wellness" let alone fighting off COVID naturally.


Yes.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> 'My Fight Is Not Done': Former Laker Cedric Ceballos Battles COVID-19 in ICU
> 
> 
> Former Lakers forward Cedric Ceballos said he is being treated in an intensive-care unit for COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbclosangeles.com


_“On my 10th day in ICU, COVID-19 is officially kicking my but (sic),'' he wrote. "I am asking ALL family, friends, prayer warriors healers for your prayers and well wish for my recovery. If I have done ... anything to you in the past, allow me to publicly apologize. My fight is not done. Thx.'_


He know who he did wrong. Ole guilty conscious having


----------



## Crackers Phinn




----------



## Crackers Phinn

We went for a drive the other night round 2AM and stopped at Walgreens. We were the only customers in the store but why come the cashier got on a mask that kept falling off his nose? Thankfully there was a plastic divider at the check out but dude kept walking to the edge of it to talk. 

Stuff like that is why I really wonder about people who come down with Covid and talk about how they know how they got it because they always wear a mask wherever they went.  Are you wearing the mask or is the mask wearing you?

After seeing the pics of my immunocompromised brother going to all these BGLO events hugged up on people with no mask on or wearing a mask with his nostrils on full display  I have to look at updating my will and trust with backup heirs in case some pooh go down with him.  Oh and BTW - If you change heirs on a trust, it might as well be a new trust because if an attorney is doing it for you then they charge like everything is from scratch.  So make sure that whoever you leaving money to is not likely to do some fornication pooh and ya'll fall out or that they in good health and don't kick the bucket before you do.  You pay to add people but it's typically not the full fee.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

So happy the repairmen I called for showed up with masks today. I was nervous about the potential confrontation


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


>


This fool’s wife *died* and he is still out there joining anti-vaccine protests without a mask.


----------



## Melaninme

HamCo health director: FDA approval of Pfizer vaccine hasn't moved the needles
					

It’s been about two weeks since the Food and Drug Administration granted full approval to Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine, making it the first of the available vaccines to receive complete — rather than emergency — approval.




					www.wcpo.com


----------



## Melaninme

Abraar Karan: We must stop blaming—and start protecting—unvaccinated people - The BMJ
					

We need to stop viewing “the unvaccinated” as a homogenous group, writes Abraar Karan, and instead understand them as individual people In the United States covid vaccination rates have slowed [...]More...




					blogs.bmj.com
				












						COVID-19 now a ‘pandemic of the unvaccinated’? Not so fast
					

When President Joe Biden and CDC Director Rochelle Walensky say we are in a "pandemic of the unvaccinated," they ignore the real barriers to vaccine access that still plague communities, columnist Naomi Ishisaka writes.




					www.seattletimes.com


----------



## BrownBetty

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> So happy the repairmen I called for showed up with masks today. I was nervous about the potential confrontation


I prep myself mentally to have to deal with folks and their no masks when they come to my home also.  It sucks, why do I have to tell you to wear a mask in a strangers home amid a pandemic?

@Leeda.the.Paladin  - I'm glad you didn't have to argue.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> This fool’s wife *died* and he is still out there joining anti-vaccine protests without a mask.


This is one of those folks who deserve no thoughts and prayers for any reason.


----------



## BrownBetty

I didn't believe for a second that FDA approval was going to increase the vaccination %.  Folks who were "waiting" on FDA approval are now using another excuse/reason to not get vaccinated. *shrugs*


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Abraar Karan: We must stop blaming—and start protecting—unvaccinated people - The BMJ
> 
> 
> We need to stop viewing “the unvaccinated” as a homogenous group, writes Abraar Karan, and instead understand them as individual people In the United States covid vaccination rates have slowed [...]More...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.bmj.com


_"But since then, especially with the spread of the dangerous delta variant, *attempts to protect unvaccinated people—for example, by indoor public mask mandates—have been met with resistance by many, *especially those who are vaccinated. Some people in the latter group feel that they played by the rules, and now should reap the rewards, whereas the former group did not and thus deserves the fate which awaits them." _

I don't think it's the vaccinated people making this argument.   Vaccinated people are certainly not the ones out in the street en mass protesting to be allowed unmasked access to everything.  Vaccinated people are also not the ones buying fake vaccination cards or lying by omission to people who trust them or violating a social honor system so they aren't excluded from hanging out unmasked amongst the vaccinated.

_"We know that the more the virus spreads among unvaccinated people, the more that viral mutations will continue and eventually threaten the health of vaccinated people as well."_
The propensity to create superbugs is exactly why vaccinated people shouldn't want unvaccinated people unmasked amongst us.  Notice that this doctor said spread among the unvaxxed not spread among everybody.


----------



## Melaninme

America Is Getting Unvaccinated People All Wrong
					

They’re not all anti-vaxxers, and treating them as such is making things worse.




					www.theatlantic.com
				












						It's easy to judge the unvaccinated. As a doctor, I see a better alternative
					

In the emergency room, questioning Covid-19 patients' motives isn't needed. When they have oxygen masks strapped to their faces, previously passionate arguments about individual liberty and the like deflate like punctured balloons.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## PatDM'T

Crackers Phinn said:


> _"But since then, especially with the spread of the dangerous delta variant, *attempts to protect unvaccinated people—for example, by indoor public mask mandates—have been met with resistance by many, *especially those who are vaccinated. Some people in the latter group feel that they played by the rules, and now should reap the rewards, whereas the former group did not and thus deserves the fate which awaits them." _
> 
> I don't think it's the vaccinated people making this argument.   Vaccinated people are certainly not the ones out in the street en mass protesting to be allowed unmasked access to everything.  Vaccinated people are also not the ones buying fake vaccination cards or lying by omission to people who trust them or violating a social honor system so they aren't excluded from hanging out unmasked amongst the vaccinated.


At my job
it is both
the vaccinated
and the unwanted
not wanting to
wear masks.

Vaxxed believe
they have played
by the rules and
are protected.

Unvaxxed do not
believe Covid is
real and think
there is a whole
hidden agenda
and of course
"[they] have rights
and will not let
the gubment
take them away!"

It is getting
exhausting for
guests to keep
asking if masks
are required right
after they pass
a sign that said
they are and see
me wearing mine.
Then start to argue
that they do not
need one because
they have had
both their shots.

And then...
after I explain
better safe than
sorry and offer a
disposable mask,
they wear them
grudgingly then
discover no one
else except maybe
two people in the
whole office is
wearing a mask.

I feel like wearing
a shirt that says
"Do whatever the
heck you want.
I don't care, do you?"
Not my monkey,
not my circus.
I will just keep
my distance.

That corporate office
from out of state
requires masks but
no one seems to
want to obey cuz
they are not around
to make sure
is the most immature
and unprofessional
behavior I have
ever seen.

That even higher-ups
only don masks when
execs are in town
but when the cat
is away the mice play
I find extremely childish.

I'z tired.


----------



## Melaninme

PatDM'T said:


> At my job
> it is both
> the vaccinated
> and the unwanted
> not wanting to
> wear masks.
> 
> Vaxxed believe
> they have played
> by the rules and
> are protected.
> 
> Unvaxxed do not
> believe Covid is
> real and think
> there is a whole
> hidden agenda
> and of course
> "[they] have rights
> and will not let
> the gubment
> take them away!"
> 
> It is getting
> exhausting for
> guests to keep
> asking if masks
> are required right
> after they pass
> a sign that said
> they are and see
> me wearing mine.
> Then start to argue
> that they do not
> need one because
> they have had
> both their shots.
> 
> And then...
> after I explain
> better safe than
> sorry and offer a
> disposable mask,
> they wear them
> grudgingly then
> discover no one
> else except maybe
> two people in the
> whole office is
> wearing a mask.
> 
> *I feel like wearing
> a shirt that says
> "Do whatever the
> heck you want.
> I don't care, do you?"
> Not my monkey,
> not my circus.
> I will just keep
> my distance.*
> 
> That corporate office
> from out of state
> requires masks but
> no one seems to
> want to obey cuz
> they are not around
> to make sure
> is the most immature
> and unprofessional
> behavior I have
> ever seen.
> 
> That even higher-ups
> only don masks when
> execs are in town
> but when the cat
> is away the mice play
> I find extremely childish.
> 
> I'z tired.


Your entire post speaks truth!  

Many of us know that what you've shared is what we've seen and experienced on the job and within our families and circle of friends.

@The Bolded...if you find this shirt anywhere online, send me the link.  I definitely would purchase one for myself.   
#IzTiredToo


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> Exactly.   Unless you have the time (to research) and come up to speed to know how to approach building immunity AND the resources, the best option is the vaccine.  It's free and it's available to everyone.  We can sit here and debate this until the "cows come home," but we know that the masses ain't ready for "wellness" let alone fighting off COVID naturally.


The last I will say on this --- (on this thread) people of color, at the very least get your D levels checked.  If you can't do that, just start taking  D3/K2.  If nothing else.  The studies back up that if your D levels are low you do worse with COVID.

If this resonates with you follow up, if not that's fine too.


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> The last I will say on this --- (on this thread) people of color, at the very least get your D levels checked.  If you can't do that, just start taking  D3/K2.  If nothing else.  The studies back up that if your D levels are low you do worse with COVID.
> 
> If this resonates with you follow up, if not that's fine too.


Yup.  If people did nothing else, that can make a huge difference.  I've been telling friends and family this for years and years and have even gone so far as to give bottles of D3 as gifts.   My doctor told me he wished his other patients had my levels.  Whenever I get my bloodwork back, he always tells me my levels are excellent.  Now, my B12s... that's another matter.


----------



## vevster

@january noir i know of a good liposomal B12 formula. You squirt under tongue FYI.

I had B12 deficiency too a couple years ago.


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> @january noir i know of a good liposomal B12 formula. You squirt under tongue FYI.
> 
> I had B12 deficiency too a couple years ago.


Where can I get this magical potion?   You always have the hook-up!  I have a prescription for Nature's Bounty (1000mcg) now.
My diet is mostly fresh veggies and fruits, so my consumption of B12 sources is low and I know it, but I didn't think it was that bad.  I used to be very good at adding hemp seeds to all my salads, but I've gotten lazy.
Along with the supplement, I'm trying to increase my B12 intake, like adding a fried egg on top of my avocado toast or eating more salmon or tuna.
My boyfriend likes his filet mignon or rib-eye, so I'll have some of that from time to time.


----------



## january noir

vevster said:


> @january noir i know of a good liposomal B12 formula. You squirt under tongue FYI.
> 
> I had B12 deficiency too a couple years ago.


Wait!  Is it the one from Dr. Mercola?  If so, I bought a ton of those (when I was a raw foodist).  I was cleaning out a tote full of old vitamins a few weeks ago and I had one leftover.  Is the one you're talking about in a little red spray container?


----------



## vevster

january noir said:


> Wait!  Is it the one from Dr. Mercola?  If so, I bought a ton of those (when I was a raw foodist).  I was cleaning out a tote full of old vitamins a few weeks ago and I had one leftover.  Is the one you're talking about in a little red spray container?


Nope isn’t Mercola’s I’ll DM, don’t want to derail thread.


----------



## PatDM'T

january noir said:


> *Where can I get this magical potion? *  You always have the hook-up!  I have a prescription for Nature's Bounty (1000mcg) now.
> My diet is mostly fresh veggies and fruits, so my consumption of B12 sources is low and I know it, but I didn't think it was that bad.  I used to be very good at adding hemp seeds to all my salads, but I've gotten lazy.
> Along with the supplement, I'm trying to increase my B12 intake, like adding a fried egg on top of my avocado toast or eating more salmon or tuna.
> My boyfriend likes his filet mignon or rib-eye, so I'll have some of that from time to time.


Rather than just
take B12, I prefer
to get the entire
set of B vitamins.

So I take the
sublingual B complex
by Nature's Bounty.

If B12 is what
you are after,
it has 1,200 mcg
of it.


----------



## january noir

PatDM'T said:


> Rather than just
> take B12, I prefer
> to get the entire
> set of B vitamins.
> 
> So I take the
> sublingual B complex
> by Nature's Bounty.
> 
> If B12 is what
> you are after,
> it has 1,200 mcg
> of it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> So happy the repairmen I called for showed up with masks today. I was nervous about the potential confrontation





BrownBetty said:


> I prep myself mentally to have to deal with folks and their no masks when they come to my home also.  It sucks, why do I have to tell you to wear a mask in a strangers home amid a pandemic?
> 
> @Leeda.the.Paladin  - I'm glad you didn't have to argue.


Had two contractors at the house recently to get an estimate on repairing cracked tile floors in bathroom. Neither one had on a mask when I opened the door. When I told them I felt more comfortable if they put on masks, they told me they were vaccinated. At that point I was done. If I'm not comfortable, I'm not comfortable. It's my house. Why do I even have to tell you explicitly to put on a mask?!?! But that's what I did. The one guy pulled up something he was wearing around his neck that covered his nose and mouth. The other guy didn't have a mask. So I got him one. It left such a bad taste in my mouth I decided against using them.


----------



## Chromia

My company picnic got canceled. It never should have been scheduled in the first place.  It was going to be next week.

Some protocols were changed in the office too.

Today my CEO sent an email saying that all employees have to start wearing masks again, and the lunchroom seating area is closed again. (3 months ago he sent an email saying that vaccinated employees can stop wearing masks and the lunchroom seating area was reopening.)

It's because my state has a new law, the Health and Essential Rights Act (if you're in NY you know about the HERO Act).

It was signed into law 4 months ago, but a few days ago our new governor announced that COVID-19 is designated as an airborne infectious disease under the Act.  That means that employers have to implement workplace safety plans.


----------



## HappyAtLast

For these repair men/delivery men, I found it best to be completely upfront when you order their services. Tell the company masks are required in your home and verify that the delivery/repair person is aware of that. I did this with furniture delivery. Before I purchased, I told the store that masks are a requirement in our home for the delivery man. The store agreed to do whatever the client was comfortable with. Then the morning of the delivery I called the company and verified my delivery time and reminded them that a mask is required. When the delivery guys showed up they did not have their masks on, so on the porch, I told them masks are required. They put them on without any problems and installed my furniture. If these companies want your business they will comply. It's helpful to have a box of disposable mask on hands too as well as a sign on your front door just for the delivery time period saying something like "Masks required for all."


----------



## MamaBear2012

My son is quarantined again. This is his second quarantine due to being a "close contact". We're only in the second month of school! It's so much back and forth. I'm trying my best to make sure that he is up to speed with what he needs to be doing. He's only 5, so they are learning the basics and he is pretty advanced, but I know how quickly that can all change when you aren't studying and learning. I'm tired y'all. This is too much. My daughter's class isn't quarantined. So, I'll have to run her to school in the morning, then rush back home to have my son online for virtual school. Then I'll have to monitor him off and on to make sure he's doing what he's supposed to be doing online all day long.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Had two contractors at the house recently to get an estimate on repairing cracked tile floors in bathroom. Neither one had on a mask when I opened the door.* When I told them I felt more comfortable if they put on masks, they told me they were vaccinated. *At that point I was done. If I'm not comfortable, I'm not comfortable. It's my house. Why do I even have to tell you explicitly to put on a mask?!?! But that's what I did. The one guy pulled up something he was wearing around his neck that covered his nose and mouth. The other guy didn't have a mask. So I got him one. It left such a bad taste in my mouth I decided against using them.


I would put money on neither of them being vaccinated but they tried the "magic word" to get their way.  You did the right thing looking for another company.  I put signs on the door before service people come that say masks are required and that there is surveillance both inside and outside the property.  I learned from the vendors who come on site at work that when people think nobody is looking masks get pulled down.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

HappyAtLast said:


> For these repair men/delivery men, I found it best to be completely upfront when you order their services. Tell the company masks are required in your home and verify that the delivery/repair person is aware of that. I did this with furniture delivery. Before I purchased, I told the store that masks are a requirement in our home for the delivery man. The store agreed to do whatever the client was comfortable with. Then the morning of the delivery I called the company and verified my delivery time and reminded them that a mask is required. When the delivery guys showed up they did not have their masks on, so on the porch, I told them masks are required. They put them on without any problems and installed my furniture. If these companies want your business they will comply. It's helpful to have a box of disposable mask on hands too as well as a sign on your front door just for the delivery time period saying something like "Masks required for all."


All these companies say their employees where masks. What they do when they show up is something different.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> I would put money on neither of them being vaccinated but they tried the "magic word" to get their way.  You did the right thing looking for another company.  I put signs on the door before service people come that say masks are required and that there is surveillance both inside and outside the property.  I learned from the vendors who come on site at work that when people think nobody is looking masks get pulled down.


I like the idea of having a sign. Honesty I don’t have a problem setting them straight. Too much going on in my life to be uncomfortable telling strangers to act right in my house. Get it together or get out. The sign will come in handy for companies I’m forced to work with or when I’m not trying to raise my blood pressure.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Our mayor made mask mandatory in indoor public places regardless of vaccination status today cause our numbers are still trash. Cases are spiking amongst kids as well here. Doctors are basically begging adults to be adults to protect kids.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Black Ambrosia said:


> All these companies say their employees where masks. What they do when they show up is something different.


True, which is why I told them before they entered my home they must have masks on.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> Our mayor made mask mandatory in indoor public places regardless of vaccination status today cause our numbers are still trash. Cases are spiking amongst kids as well here. Doctors are basically begging adults to be adults to protect kids.


I see nothing but black men (20-40s) mostly being non-compliant.


----------



## january noir

Evolving78 said:


> I see nothing but black men (20-40s) mostly being non-compliant.


why am I not surprised by this.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Well hell I can’t go to my root canal. And I’m in so much pain


I ended up getting it. They said I wasn't identified as a direct contact, and knew I was vaccinated so I was seen. All is well. *sigh*
they took a chance but its a dentist I've been seeing for over a decade. It was an emergency, and I lucked up. He told me, he lucky "its me." Like thanks.... (I posted a thread a million years ago about how I accidentally bit my fine ARSE black Dentist with the french accent---yeah him) I am getting tested bc I need that permanent crown. If I can't prove I'm good by the 29th I will have to wait for it. So I wear a temp for now. 

Let me tell you guys, my daughter now has 2 unexcused absences at her Elem School, I have no evidence to give the school other than an email. I have asked the daycare director to please circle back and tell the school our children (its like 11) are out due to exposure to a confirmed case. She said SHE was going to notify the school. Now my daughter is racking up unexcused absences when the Superintendent announced these types of absences are not considered unexcused. I am 100% sure it will be handled but I get annoyed when I get a recorded call at 8-9 PM from the School district saying she is getting unexcused absences. Not to mention we have this girls classwork and HW to do with her WHILE we juggle client calls, meetings, a rowdy 3 YO. I was on the phone with a client yesterday and this child demanded her lunch...twice. My client LOL'd at me so hard. Hand on her non-existent hip and everything *save me*

Protocols are all over the place. The oldest (per school district) can return with a negative PCR if she is unvaccinated but asymptomatic (check and check). We are going today, and since PCRs come fast, she can get in possibly tomorrow, definitely Monday rather than return on the 16th (if she was symptomatic, got better by then). Now, even if she returns to school on Monday, she still cannot ride the bus via the daycare until the 16th. So we have to take her. I asked for a proration they said no. I told her, if this happens AGAIN in the month of September I want my money back, because you are now 3-4 weeks of NO services to my child but you got 100% of my money. And she will no longer use their services. It makes no financial sense. She rode the bus 3 days in the month of September. 

They are treating Daycares kids with a long handled spoon. The 3 YO has been asymptomatic since "exposure" on the 3rd. But even if she had a PCR test that was negative, she still cannot return to the 16th. So it makes no sense to put her through testing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> I see nothing but black men (20-40s) mostly being non-compliant.



It's all types here. Black, white. Old, young. Cute, ugly.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

vevster said:


> Nope isn’t Mercola’s I’ll DM, don’t want to derail thread.



me too please


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Good for him.


----------



## Melaninme

SMH








						Tarrant County Made Millions Billing Insurance for COVID-19 Vaccines
					

An NBC 5 investigation raises new questions about whether Tarrant County put profits ahead of public health at COVID-19 vaccine clinics.




					www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Melaninme

Battle over whom to believe about ivermectin
					

Ivermectin battle heats up as Delta variant continues to spread.




					www.clarkcountytoday.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Welp, the first round of folks who were exposed to Covid over the holiday weekend called in this morning.   In California, if you're vaccinated and asymptomatic you can report to work even if you test positive.  Even though the reason we are all wearing masks is the assumption that everyone around us  is positive, I cannot ethically (or as a hypochondriac) have someone I know is positive with an airborne virus mixed in with everyone else, especially with Delta, is you crazy?  I cannot afford an outbreak.  As a small lawsuit averse business, it's cheaper to pay people to stay at home and do nothing (the ones who can't work remotely) than attempt to force them to use PTO for something the state govt said they don't have to use.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> In California, if you're vaccinated and asymptomatic you can report to work even if you test positive.


 The only way that would make sense would be … no, there isn’t any way that makes sense.   In NY, vaccinated and asymptomatic people do not have to quarantine if they have merely been exposed/close contact of an infected person, but they do have to isolate for 10 days if they have tested positive.

On another note, I think there was some talk of the Mu variant (B.1.621) being a major threat. In New York, I think Mu began circulating around the same time Delta did, and for a while, it was somewhat more prevalent in neighborhoods with significant South American immigrant populations. Recent information indicates that Delta completely wiped out Mu in NYC - Delta (or Delta-based variants) are the only variants circulating now. Delta made up maybe 5% of sequenced cases in early June, but is now 99% of cases. That does not seem to be the case in other areas though, and I really wonder why.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> The only way that would make sense would be … no, there isn’t any way that makes sense.   In NY, vaccinated and asymptomatic people do not have to quarantine if they have merely been exposed/close contact of an infected person, but they do have to isolate for 10 days if they have tested positive.


When the HR attorney told me this I said out loud "you lying" and dude was like







California Code of Regulations, Title 8, Section 3205. COVID-19 Prevention.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

You on your own in Cali. Good luck with that.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> When the HR attorney told me this I said out loud "you lying" and dude was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475587
> California Code of Regulations, Title 8, Section 3205. COVID-19 Prevention.


I think your HR attorney may have misread, because what is printed here is the policy we have in NY - asymptomatic fully vaccinated close contacts (exposed) do not have to quarantine. An actual case with a positive test is something different. Is there a separate section for positive cases who are vaccinated? This is bothering me now; I am going to have to go look up California’s regulations.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> I think your HR attorney may have misread, because what is printed here is the policy we have in NY - asymptomatic fully vaccinated close contacts (exposed) do not have to quarantine. An actual case with a positive test is something different. Is there a separate section for positive cases who are vaccinated? This is bothering me now; I am going to have to go look up California’s regulations.


The link is under the screenshot.   Sorry typing with one hand.  Peep the second to last line about covid cases/never symptoms.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Please don't quote my post is really personal. I will delete after the topic dies down a bit but keep it up while its still fresh.

I am not a fan of this vaccine mandate.   DH and I put in a lot of safeguards to prevent putting ourselves and others in jeopardy.

In 2020 spring through fall if we needed to see family we did so through video conference and if we went to someone's house it would be socially distant where a household would have lawn chairs set up in their yard the other household would stay in the car and we would talk a bit to be near one another then leave without breaking the 6 feet.
I haven't been in a public building since March 2020
I haven't been in anyone's home but my own since March 2020
I haven't been to my job's physical location since February 2020
I haven't had so much as a stomach bug, allergies  or a cough since Summer 2019
I am trying to think of any public place DH has gone to in this time and the only thing I that comes to mind is him being fully masked up to get the car(s) inspected to renew the tags last year
There were less than a handful of times in this window that he went out masked up to help his parents with an emergency and we even had a quarantine process for our house when he returned during that.

We really put in the work to be socially distant without being careless toward others who are out and about vaccinated or masked.
We have missed funerals, weddings, vacations the whole nine in the name of being careful.
Our gardening has been a new area of fun and connection for us while legitimate benefits to the house.  Little one loves playing outside and identifying the plants.
I meet the requirements to be a credentialed teacher in most states(but I will admit I haven't taken a state test in some years. I know I still have it though). I have everything in order to homeschool my daughter based on my current states requirements

I am not a fan of this new mandate because what we have been consistently doing all this time has been working and now I have to modify it because a lot of people have a hard time knowing the difference between antivaxxers and those of us waiting for a good  vaccine/lifestyle fit that is sustainable, stable and not constantly moving the goal post.    I went ahead and used my tax advantaged account to buy some covid tests in bulk.  Still not sure how long it will take Novvax to be available but I have been holding out on the J&J because of my medical history with Blood Clots/Migranes.  I will not argue my stance on here or anything I am just adding a little peak on how my household has been living in this time.  I am not one of these  'no jab or mask either' folk while living recklessly. My household  has respirator masks in bulk even hazmat suits (not kidding) just in case.  I have been grateful to God that in this time I had the privilege of not being around folks.    I am okay with being inconvenienced this time. I just don't like it being handled this way.    Never needing to be quarantined due to never being exposed and never needing a  covid test  due to being a half step from off grid to testing being a weekly requirement or vaccinated is a jump. Testing it is, for now.  I can have it delivered to my job for courier I guess to prove I am not just using the same one, but I will see how my job applies this.   I had really been following Novavax and will revisit JJ but my observations don't let me turn off my spidey senses.  There being more effort on vaccines than treatments, personal responsibility and prevention from exposure (as opposed to limiting accountability after  exposure) bothers me a lot and it's not because you are going to see me at the grocery store, gas station, your job, your social event  or pulling up to your child's school with my kid....it's because what I have been doing has been not only working for my household but not inconveniencing anyone else.


----------



## Evolving78

When people weren’t getting vaccinated for MMR, there was a serious outbreak of the mumps. There were a lot of healthcare professionals that didn’t have the MMR or needed a booster. We cannot rely on herd immunity and this virus and it’s variants aren’t going anywhere anytime soon. People need to get vaccinated. My family just overcame a Covid scare. I can’t keep my older children under lock and key forever. I have one child at home, since he is too young to be vaccinated.  This is nothing to play with. All of the mask wearing, hand washing, and vitamins will not be enough. Most doctors are saying eventually everyone will become infected. I personally know of 4 black female doctors that have made that claim.  Get vaccinated, stay masked up, and practice social distancing.
It seems borderline sociopathic to not get the vaccine.


----------



## Evolving78

Just like we all have to wear seatbelts 
And we have to have auto insurance in the States. Let somebody hit you and they don’t have auto insurance, then see how much you will appreciate a mandate.


----------



## Kanky

Public health recommendations and what is best for you personally aren’t necessarily the same thing. For example in the beginning of the pandemic they told us to leave the N95s masks for healthcare professionals. The doctors in my family told me to hold on to them and wear them if I have to be in public places. The vaccine mandates are what’s best for society as a whole.

If someone actually has a medical reason not to take the vaccine then their doctor can help them get around employer vaccine mandates. They aren’t forcing people who cannot tolerate a vaccine to be vaccinated.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Lylddlebit said:


> P (Removed per request)


I agree, I wish more people were like you. Not enough people are taking this as seriously as you and here we are. Its unfair on both sides. Its unfair we even have to HAVE a mandate for those who generally don't want one. Its also unfair that people are being totally reckless, only to be sitting up in somebody hospital draining resources and time, and their last words are "I wish I would have been vaccinated or take it seriously." Meanwhile people like that done spread it to a hot dozen or more folk. Its all unfair and we didn't even have to get to this point. Blame politics on either side. 


Kanky said:


> *Public health recommendations and what is best for you personally aren’t necessarily the same thing*. For example in the beginning of the pandemic they told us to leave the N95s masks for healthcare professionals. The doctors in my family told me to hold on to them and wear them if I have to be in public places. The vaccine mandates are what’s best for society as a whole.
> 
> If someone actually has a medical reason not to take the vaccine then their doctor can help them get around employer vaccine mandates. They aren’t forcing people who cannot tolerate a vaccine to be vaccinated.


Yep. we now live in a society where people think they know better than those who been studying it for years. Lord help us.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

@Lylddlebit I wish more people were doing what your family is.  Truth be heard, I wish I could do it too.  The only thing I think that you mentioned that misses the mark is that the mandate isn't penalizing you because of not knowing the whose who and why of antivaxxers/vaccine hesitant.  Your family is being penalized because the hospital system is at risk of breaking in so many places.   I suspect if Delta had not hit and the hospitals had stayed functional as they were from April to June, there would be less pressure placed on the unvaxxed.


----------



## dynamic1

@Lylddlebit There are also many unvaccinated (non anti-vax) who have attempted to take all other precautions they can where they are able but they have to go out in public for employment or transportation. What's the solution to protect them?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Please pray for us. My 7 YO's PCR came back positive. They want us to lock her in a room so she doesn't expose her sister. She is okay. We don't know if she got it from her sister, her van driver....IDK. She hasn't been in school since the 3rd.
Just pray for us and my mental health.
I'm so tired.

ETA: Her dad took her. His PCR came back negative. He is vaccinated, as am I.


----------



## yamilee21

@naturalgyrl5199 Oh, no! I am so sorry to hear this. Hopefully she has no or very minor symptoms, and stays that way. The hardest part will be keeping her isolated… 7 is so young to deal with this.


----------



## Melaninme

@Lylddlebit



Thank you for sharing your post.  Trust me, you are not the only one doing such to protect you, your family and others. There are others, like you and your family, taking similar precautions and safety measures, but are not being acknowledged for their efforts in doing one's part in ending this pademic.  There are those who believe that these efforts don't assist in ending the pandemic and I believe that it does.   Even doctors and scientists have said that the M-RNAs alone, won't end the spread of covid.  You and your family are doing a great job of doing your part in keeping yourself and others safe during this pandemic.   Your efforts are to be commended.

You are right...not everyone not wanting to take the M-RNA are anti-vaxers.  They just do not want to take a M-RNA and are waiting for a good vaccine/lifestyle fit.  Many who are not taking the M-RNA know their medical history and given the knowledge of potential adverse effects, elect to forgo
on the M-RNA.  Although the risks, per CDC/FDA are small, they are still there, and I don't fault anyone who is worried that they might become a part of that small risk that hits home.  I don't fault anyone who wants to wait it out for a vaccine (Novvax), all the while masking, socially distancing, staying home, missing large events, etc...

Thank you for your honesty and for sharing your truth as I know that it  will help others who read it.   Like you it bothers me that more efforts are being made on pushing the M-RNAs vs treatments, personal responsibilities and prevention from exposure.

You're right. You do not have to argue your stance.  I, for one, believe everyone  should be allowed to share their views/ perspective/truths without judgement.  I appreciate your boldness to come forward and hope that you and your family remain safe and healthy during this pandemic.


----------



## Transformer

Transformer said:


> 3. Last week, my sister’s neighbor and her fiancee flew to Las Vegas to get married. Bride-to -Be had a stroke/heart attack upon arrival at LV airport. Death ruled as COVID complications. Groom traveled back to ATL and is currently hospitalized.



Her sister died last night.  The funeral for the first COVID sister is today.


----------



## vevster

Evolving78 said:


> It seems borderline sociopathic to not get the vaccine.


Crazy talk.


----------



## Evolving78

@naturalgyrl5199 
I pray for a speedy recovery and that she doesn’t experience any serious symptoms. I pray for strength and comfort for you and your husband and I pray the Lord provides a hedge of protection for your other child and that she remain negative as well. Please Lord let this pass swiftly with no harm done. I know how you feel when someone tells you that you need to isolate your child from everyone.. my heart is with you.


----------



## menina

Soo what is special about the novavax vaccine?


----------



## yamilee21

menina said:


> Soo what is special about the novavax vaccine?


This article explains the Novavax in some detail; apparently it is designed more like some of the more successful, recent vaccines, which makes it seem as if it will be more effective than traditional vaccines (AstraZeneca, Johnson & Johnson) but more reliable than the newer MRNA vaccines (Pfizer, Moderna).


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/novavax-explainer-1.5897946
		

The other thing, at least in the U.S., is that since there were already 3 vaccines available, it is going through a more normal approval process, so it won’t be getting Emergency Use Authorization, which might make some people find it more trustworthy. 

But what really seems special about it is the buzz it has been getting on investment/stock blogs - that is actually where I have noticed the most hype about the Novavax.


----------



## Melaninme

Novavax Vaccine getting ready to apply for full approval - WDEF
					

CHATTANOOGA, Tenn (WDEF) – The Novavax Covid vaccine has undergone months of clinical trials against not only the original coronavirus strain but also the new variants.  The Maryland based biotech company says its 2 dose vaccine is around 90 percent effective and is safe – after being tested on...




					www.wdef.com


----------



## Melaninme

Novavax begins early-stage trial for combined influenza/COVID-19 vaccine
					

Vaccine developer Novavax Inc said on Wednesday it has initiated an early-stage study to test its combined flu and COVID-19 vaccine.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Please pray for us. My 7 YO's PCR came back positive. They want us to lock her in a room so she doesn't expose her sister. She is okay. We don't know if she got it from her sister, her van driver....IDK. She hasn't been in school since the 3rd.
> Just pray for us and my mental health.
> I'm so tired.
> 
> ETA: Her dad took her. His PCR came back negative. He is vaccinated, as am I.



Oh noooo.  Will definitely pray for you guys.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



The quote tweets on this are.... Woof.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Please pray for us. My 7 YO's PCR came back positive. They want us to lock her in a room so she doesn't expose her sister. She is okay. We don't know if she got it from her sister, her van driver....IDK. She hasn't been in school since the 3rd.
> Just pray for us and my mental health.
> I'm so tired.
> 
> ETA: Her dad took her. His PCR came back negative. He is vaccinated, as am I.


Me and the baby (3 YO) are negative.


----------



## galleta31

Melaninme said:


> @Lylddlebit
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your post.  Trust me, you are not the only one doing such to protect you, your family and others. There are others, like you and your family, taking similar precautions and safety measures, *but are not being acknowledged for your efforts in doing your part in ending this pademic.  There are those who believe that these efforts don't assist in ending the pandemic and I believe that it does. * Even doctors and scientists have said that the M-RNAs alone, won't end the spread of covid. You and your family are doing a great job of doing your part in keeping yourself and others safe during this pandemic. Your efforts are to be commended.
> 
> You are right...not everyone not wanting to take the M-RNA are anti-vaxers.  They just do not want to take a M-RNA and are waiting for a good vaccine/lifestyle fit.  Many who are not taking the M-RNA know their medical history and given the knowledge of potential adverse effects, elect to forgo
> on the M-RNA.  Although the risks, per CDC/FDA are small, they are still there, and I don't fault anyone who is worried that they might become a part of that small risk that hits home.  I don't fault anyone who wants to wait it out for a vaccine (Novvax), all the while masking, socially distancing, staying home, missing large events, etc...
> 
> Thank you for your honesty and for sharing your truth as I know that it  will help others who read it.   *Like you it bothers me that more efforts are being made on pushing the M-RNAs vs treatments, personal responsibilities and prevention from exposure. *
> 
> You're right. You do not have to argue your stance.  I, for one, believe everyone  should be allowed to share their views/ perspective/truths without judgement.  I appreciate your boldness to come forward and hope that you and your family remain safe and healthy during this pandemic.



I second the big  to @Lylddlebit but I disagree on the bolded parts of your statement. These actions ( @Lylddlebit precautions for the last 18 months) and are absolutely lauded (by certain people and made fun of as being sheep by others) - but not enough people nationwide can maintain that level of commitment, especially long-term to prevent the spread of COVID that is overwhelming hospital systems in some states. The problem is that governors of the 2nd and 3rd most populous states have made it impossible for cities to mandate mask-wearing and sometimes even on-line learning options and their definition of "personal responsibility" is not the same as yours.  Even outside of COVID, is there evidence that it is easy to change personal behavior? Certainly not obesity rates - especially childhood obesity (which has sky rocketed during pandemic). So actually it DOES make sense to focus on the vaccine rather than the nebulous "enourage personal responsibility". Obesity, drug use, smoking, whatever bad habit etc wouldn't be a factor in society if it was easy to "encourage personal responsibility".  

@Lylddlebit, I can definitely understand your frustation at what seems like punishment when you are doing more preventative action than 90% of the population. But instead of assuming the worst of the governmnent's motivation - look at it from the standpoint that there many differrent individual needs in the whole population and they are trying to protect the most.  There are a large number of people who can't work from home and can't homeschool and can't avoid public spaces. And they may live in states where governors are NOT encouraging caution. You are viewing the governments action as someone who is extremely responsible and self aware. The government is looking at how the actions of the very selfish and unaware is disrupting society.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Melaninme said:


> a good vaccine/lifestyle fit.


I've seen similar phrasing a few times in this thread, but not quite sure what it means. Can you or anyone enlighten me?


----------



## LavenderMint

MamaBear2012 said:


> *We're only in the second month of school!*



Two weeks. It only took my school two weeks to have the first positive case. 
If parents haven’t consented to the test, they have the option to have them tested elsewhere weekly, as long as they show proof. However, there’s no accountability. If the parents aren’t having them tested anywhere, there’s no follow-up, no one is asking them to uphold their end of the agreement they signed. 
I got a message today from a friend that another elementary school in the city has 30 positive students and 1 positive adult. 
And, @Crackers Phinn my school district is doing the same thing: a vaccinated adult, positive but asymptomatic does not have to quarantine.


----------



## HappyAtLast

oneastrocurlie said:


>


My hospital falls in this category and announced today that because of it, vaccination is now mandatory. About 25% are not vaxxed.

On a tangent...
Yesterday I talked to one of my coworkers who confided that her cousin who is also her best friend has been in a hospital for 13 days due to Covid, healthy, no underlying conditions, 33 years old, and NOT vaccinated. (And neither is she. She said it's because she doesn't know the long-term effects of the vax.) She stated that he's on the waitlist to get xfrd to our hospital because he needs E-C-M-O.  That's how she said it, stating each letter. That's how I knew she was unfamiliar with ECMO and how serious his condition has to be to require it since she didn't pronounce it the common way of ˈek-mō. 

So that was yesterday around 1:00. Around 5:30 yesterday after work, she texted me that he died. Just completely devasting for her and a shock to my system to just hear of his existence a few hours earlier. I spent about an hour consoling her and suggested she not come to work today, which she didn't.

The email announcement of mandatory vax came today, so she'll see it Monday. I wonder how she'll feel about it. Ugh this has been a long week.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

galleta31 said:


> I second the big  to @Lylddlebit but I disagree on the bolded parts of your statement. T*hese actions ( @Lylddlebit precautions for the last 18 months) and are absolutely lauded *(by certain people and made fun of as being sheep by others) - but not enough people nationwide can maintain that level of commitment, especially long-term to prevent the spread of COVID that is overwhelming hospital systems in some states. The problem is that governors of the 2nd and 3rd most populous states have made it impossible for cities to mandate mask-wearing and sometimes even on-line learning options and their definition of "personal responsibility" is not the same as yours.  Even outside of COVID, is there evidence that it is easy to change personal behavior? Certainly not obesity rates - especially childhood obesity (which has sky rocketed during pandemic). So actually it DOES make sense to focus on the vaccine rather than the nebulous "enourage personal responsibility". Obesity, drug use, smoking, whatever bad habit etc wouldn't be a factor in society if it was easy to "encourage personal responsibility".
> 
> @Lylddlebit, I can definitely understand your frustation at what seems like punishment when you are doing more preventative action than 90% of the population. But instead of assuming the worst of the governmnent's motivation - look at it from the standpoint that there many differrent individual needs in the whole population and they are trying to protect the most.  There are a large number of people who can't work from home and can't homeschool and can't avoid public spaces. And they may live in states where governors are NOT encouraging caution. You are viewing the governments action as someone who is extremely responsible and self aware. The government is looking at how the actions of the very selfish and unaware is disrupting society.


I agree with the bolded.  I'm probably near the top of the food chain when it comes to clowning the lunatic fringe and I agree that if there were enough people even attempting to do what @Lylddlebit and her family are doing I'd be their biggest cheerleaders.   The toll that Covid is having on hospitals all over the world let alone just the U.S. dispels any argument that enough unvaccinated people are taking similar precautions to make a difference.  Unfortunately, this means that the people who are doing things right get swept up into the problematic majority. 

It bears repeating  that the point of the vaccine is not and has never been to stop people from inhaling an airborne virus.  That is the job of masks and distancing.   The point of the vaccine is to keep as many people as possible who inhale the airborne virus from getting sick enough to need  hospitalization.


----------



## Melaninme

Members of Congress and Their Staff Are Exempt From Biden's Vaccine Mandate
					

The president's executive orders apply to employees of the executive branch and federal government contractors.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Lylddlebit

Sorry @dynamic1 tried to answer you but I don't want to derail the thread and your profile is blocked to answer you directly. So I will just leave it alone,  since my post was moreso my experience in lieu of suggestions.=

Thanks for all the feedback. I asked myself do I feel penalized and punished. Not really.  I know I made sacrifices but considered them worth it. It's more like "Okay now you want a grand gesture? Half-assed-Hail Mary-disingenuous-for show grumble, grumble, grumble...but I am still watching because I hope I am wrong and this works ...then as I was typing @Melaninme  your exempt from the mandate article came up and I said "now that's that sh...." lol and just pressed send lol.  I promise I am not against everything I'm just including my provisions into the equation and am grateful the times sacrifices in one area creates the leeway  I am looking for in others until it's time for something else...  Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Melaninme

Opinion | Biden’s Vaccine Mandate Is a Big Mistake (Published 2021)
					

Vaccines work. But a mandate by the federal executive is an overreach that may backfire.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Melaninme

Lylddlebit said:


> Sorry @dynamic1 tried to answer you but I don't want to derail the thread and your profile is blocked to answer you directly. So I will just leave it alone,  since my post was moreso my experience in lieu of suggestions.=
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. *I asked myself do I feel penalized and punished. Not really.*  I know I made sacrifices but considered them worth it. It's more like "Okay now you want a grand gesture? Half-assed-Hail Mary-disingenuous-for show grumble, grumble, grumble...but I am still watching because I hope I am wrong and this wroks ...then as I was typing @Melaninme  your exempt from the mandate article came up and I said "no that's that sh...." lol and just pressed send lol.


@Lylddlebit
@The bolded

I didn't get/sense that you felt this way after reading your post.  I totally understand where you are coming from.  Your frustrations/concerns are valid and your sacrifices you've made have been worth it as proof of you and your family's successful avoidance of this nasty virus.

And like you, I don't want to derail this thread as I understood from reading your post that  you were just sharing your experience (not wanting to debate/argue).
Just wanted to show/give you my support that it's okay to share your truth...debate and  judgement free. 

I apologize if my post took away from yours as that was not my intent.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Melaninme said:


> @Lylddlebit
> @The bolded
> 
> I didn't get/sense that you felt this way after reading your post.  I totally understand where you are coming from.  Your frustrations/concerns are valid and your sacrifices you've made have been worth it as proof of you and your family's successful avoidance of this nasty virus.
> 
> And like you, I don't want to derail this thread as I understood from reading your post that  you were just sharing your experience (not wanting to debate/argue).
> Just wanted to show/give you my support that it's okay to share your truth...debate and  judgement free.
> 
> I apologize if my post took away from yours as that was not my intent.


No problem at all. I appreciated your post and understanding. Every one who @ me came from a genuine authentic place to match the tone of my post and it was well rounded.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## MamaBear2012

LavenderMint said:


> Two weeks. It only took my school two weeks to have the first positive case.
> If parents haven’t consented to the test, they have the option to have them tested elsewhere weekly, as long as they show proof. However, there’s no accountability. If the parents aren’t having them tested anywhere, there’s no follow-up, no one is asking them to uphold their end of the agreement they signed.
> I got a message today from a friend that another elementary school in the city has 30 positive students and 1 positive adult.
> And, @Crackers Phinn my school district is doing the same thing: a vaccinated adult, positive but asymptomatic does not have to quarantine.



Oh, I know. It took 6 days for us to have our first positive case. And that's because school started on a Thursday and we do testing on a Tuesday. If they had tested on the first day, we probably would have had our first positive case on that same day. I'm dismayed by the fact that my son was quarantined in August and now quarantined in September. That's my headache. 

I've read the same policies about a vaccinated adult being positive and asymptomatic not having to quarantine as well. Which means a vaccinated teacher who is positive, but says they don't have symptoms could continue to come in and teach all of these unvaccinated babies. But the policies aren't consistent, they change by school, change by classes, change by the day. And we have already heard about a district not far from me where the teachers aren't reporting their positive cases because they will have to use sick days. So, they go into work with Covid. I'm still praying for a vaccine for the little ones to come soon.


----------



## MamaBear2012

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Please pray for us. My 7 YO's PCR came back positive. They want us to lock her in a room so she doesn't expose her sister. She is okay. We don't know if she got it from her sister, her van driver....IDK. She hasn't been in school since the 3rd.
> Just pray for us and my mental health.
> I'm so tired.
> 
> ETA: Her dad took her. His PCR came back negative. He is vaccinated, as am I.


I'll be praying. You can do it. Our neighbors have a now 9 year old and 5 year old. Over the summer, the 9 year old (he was 8 then) tested positive. They were able to keep the kids separate for the most part until he tested negative. And no one else in the house tested positive. I'm praying that your daughter has no symptoms and that you all have peace.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## yamilee21

The CDC travel warning is nonsensical. Many of the countries on the list have much lower rates of Covid cases and deaths than the U.S., but they are poor/developing countries who can’t vaccinate their populations because the U.S. and Europe have hoarded the majority of the vaccines. Or they *have* vaccinated their populations, using ineffective Chinese vaccines… because the good vaccines are unavailable due to the vaccine hoarding situation. Or, like Cuba, they said “Screw it, let’s make our own vaccine,” but the international vaccine powers that be haven’t approved their vaccines.  Of course, traveling for leisure fduring this pandemic is utter foolishness in the first place, but the U.S. is being obnoxious - more people tested positive on Thursday in Texas than have tested positive in Papua New Guinea during the entire pandemic.  It’s like when the U.S. issues travel warnings due to violence in other countries… uh, which country has a mass shooting on a daily basis again?


----------



## dynamic1

Lylddlebit said:


> Sorry @dynamic1 tried to answer you but I don't want to derail the thread and your profile is blocked to answer you directly. So I will just leave it alone,  since my post was moreso my experience in lieu of suggestions.=
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. I asked myself do I feel penalized and punished. Not really.  I know I made sacrifices but considered them worth it. It's more like "Okay now you want a grand gesture? Half-assed-Hail Mary-disingenuous-for show grumble, grumble, grumble...but I am still watching because I hope I am wrong and this works ...then as I was typing @Melaninme  your exempt from the mandate article came up and I said "now that's that sh...." lol and just pressed send lol.  I promise I am not against everything I'm just including my provisions into the equation and am grateful the times sacrifices in one area creates the leeway  I am looking for in others until it's time for something else...  Thanks ya'll.





Lylddlebit said:


> Sorry @dynamic1 tried to answer you but I don't want to derail the thread and your profile is blocked to answer you directly. So I will just leave it alone,  since my post was moreso my experience in lieu of suggestions.=
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. I asked myself do I feel penalized and punished. Not really.  I know I made sacrifices but considered them worth it. It's more like "Okay now you want a grand gesture? Half-assed-Hail Mary-disingenuous-for show grumble, grumble, grumble...but I am still watching because I hope I am wrong and this works ...then as I was typing @Melaninme  your exempt from the mandate article came up and I said "now that's that sh...." lol and just pressed send lol.  I promise I am not against everything I'm just including my provisions into the equation and am grateful the times sacrifices in one area creates the leeway  I am looking for in others until it's time for something else...  Thanks ya'll.


I'm glad the article brought you some relief. 

I believe we're on topic with Covid-19: News, Preparation, Tips, Etc. Each time I come up with answers, responses, or a course of action regarding the subject, there are just more questions. In your post you appeared understandably frustrated at what seems like mandates chasing a moving target or government throwing things at the wall to see what sticks when you're doing what's appropriate for your family. The people who haven't been doing the right thing or using their critical thinking skills like your family, have created the scenario for decisions to be made for others. 

Everyone _believes_ they are doing what's appropriate for their family and who are we to judge them for it...I would be shocked to find an anti-vaxxer place themselves in a different category than a vaccine sensitive/intolerant person (won't take vs. can't take). Look at the number of people that suddenly became disabled when asked to wear a mask appearing at grocery stores and restaurants to argue with employees.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Not knocking ivermectin. Just offering some levity.


----------



## Melaninme

How the immune system is strengthened according to Harvard experts
					

In order for our immune system to defend itself against viruses and diseases, Harvard University provides a series of guidelines to achieve this goal




					www-tododisca-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				












						5 expert-backed ways to bolster your immune system, as we approach cold and flu season
					

There's no guarantee you will keep sickness at bay but experts say lifestyle tweaks can help to stack the odds in your favour




					www-irishexaminer-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I do not know that this mandate was a good idea. And y’all know I’m pro vaccination. The whole thing makes me nervous.

One of DSs friends has a medically fragile baby brother. He just celebrated his first birthday. Yesterday he got really sick and they found out he has covid  Apparently his kidneys are failing now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I do not know that this mandate was a good idea. And y’all know I’m pro vaccination. The whole thing makes me nervous.
> 
> One of DSs friends has a medically fragile baby brother. He just celebrated his first birthday. Yesterday he got really sick and they found out he has covid  Apparently his kidneys are failing now.


Honestly I don’t know anyone who wasn’t apprehensive about the vaccines initially or who’s sincerely happy about the mandate but we’re at a point where too many people are still being reckless despite evidence of covid being real,  coming for kids and healthy people, and taking out the hospital system. If everyone did what vevster or lylddlebit are doing we’d have never gotten to this point but the hospital system as we know it is about to collapse.

I’m bothered that no one is talking about this plainly like we’re 3 year olds or loudly for the people in the cheap seats. The national guard has been deployed in multiple states to help hospitals that are overwhelmed. We’re all vulnerable individually and nationally as a result. Biden’s hand was forced. He didn’t want to do this and said months ago he wouldn’t but here we are with the consequences of folk who refuse to do anything to prevent or limit the spread of covid and politicians who’s actions are spreading covid while they position themselves for political gain. Blame the mandate on them.


----------



## Everything Zen

So is we gonna talk about National Health Care or no?


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ My friend’s husband is a nurse and he’s about to dip this fall and make a switch to our industry in pharma. He basically was done when some idiot brought her kid into the ER in the middle of one of these COVID waves bc of a simple rash.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Everything Zen said:


> So is we gonna talk about National Health Care or no?


If there was ever a time... especially as hospitals are saying COVID19 patients might have to pay more.  

Biden promised a public option but hasn't spoken on it in about a year. I doubt he'll follow through.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I’m so tired….


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> So is we gonna talk about National Health Care or no?


From what perspective?


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> From what perspective?


I’m just being facetious. As a nation this is THEE perfect opportunity to usher in a national healthcare system. I like was it Bernie’s idea?
of gradually lowering the age of Medicare by 5-10 years at a time as a potential strategy of doing it. Because the long term effects of COVID… long haul symptoms- as a nation we will all be collectively more unhealthy and I just don’t see the insurance companies being able to handle it anymore. The quality of healthcare as we know it will decline for everybody if we don’t do something.


----------



## snoop

yamilee21 said:


> The CDC travel warning is nonsensical. Many of the countries on the list have much lower rates of Covid cases and deaths than the U.S., but they are poor/developing countries who can’t vaccinate their populations because the U.S. and Europe have hoarded the majority of the vaccines. Or they *have* vaccinated their populations, using ineffective Chinese vaccines… because the good vaccines are unavailable due to the vaccine hoarding situation. Or, like Cuba, they said “Screw it, let’s make our own vaccine,” but the international vaccine powers that be haven’t approved their vaccines.  Of course, traveling for leisure fduring this pandemic is utter foolishness in the first place, but the U.S. is being obnoxious - more people tested positive on Thursday in Texas than have tested positive in Papua New Guinea during the entire pandemic.  It’s like when the U.S. issues travel warnings due to violence in other countries… uh, which country has a mass shooting on a daily basis again?



But some of these countries do not _want _their numbers to go up and are struggling as is. 

After hearing how Americans our out whiling like there currently isn't a pandemic, they're better off doing what they can to keep Americans home for a bit.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> Opinion | Biden’s Vaccine Mandate Is a Big Mistake (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Vaccines work. But a mandate by the federal executive is an overreach that may backfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Anyone got access to post this. Stupid pay wall.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


>




I put in my notice last week. My last day is September 30, but I'll be on vacation from 9/16-9/28. The last 2 days will mostly be cleaning out my desk and getting flowers. 

I'm still going to work in healthcare but I'm going to a place closer to my home that doesn't directly deal with COVID like the one I'm at now. And yes, the pay raise was significant. I knew my current place couldn't match, but even if they could, I wouldn't stay. They are at a critical staff shortage but refuse to offer raises or any concession to already established employees. But they seem to have money to pay out the nose to agency staff for super short contracts (8-12 weeks).


----------



## Black Ambrosia

oneastrocurlie said:


> Anyone got access to post this. Stupid pay wall.


​


Spoiler: Here you go



Biden’s Vaccine Mandate Is a Big Mistake​Sept. 10, 2021





By Robby Soave

There’s one person that President Biden desperately needs to consult about his new federal vaccine mandate: President-_elect _Biden.

In December 2020, as the prospect of imminent mass vaccination against Covid-19 was finally becoming a reality, Mr. Biden leveled with the American people: He said he would not force anyone to get the jab. “No, I don’t think it should be mandatory,” he told reporters. “I wouldn’t demand it be mandatory.”

Jen Psaki, the White House press secretary, recently reiterated Mr. Biden’s position. “That’s not the role of the federal government,” she declared on July 23, referring to the idea of a government mandate. Rochelle Walensky, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said the same thing a week later: “There will be no nationwide mandate.”

So much for that. On Thursday, Mr. Biden announced a far-reaching vaccine mandate that applies to most federal workers, hospitals, public schools and 80 million employees of private companies. Under the White House’s presumptuous plan, workplaces that employ more than 100 people must require their employees to either get vaccinated or submit to weekly testing — a burden so onerous that for many businesses, it will not be a choice at all.

The president’s plan is certainly well intentioned. The vaccines are the only tried-and-true strategy for defeating Covid; government officials should both encourage vaccination and make it easier to get vaccinated. Health officials must continue selling people on the vaccines by emphasizing the considerable upside: Vaccination decreases transmission of the virus and turns hospitalization and death into very unlikely outcomes. It provides such robust protection that 99 percent of coronavirus fatalities in the United States now occur in the unvaccinated population. Vaccination works, and it’s the right option for a vast majority of Americans.

But forcing vaccines on a minority contingent of unwilling people is a huge error that risks shredding the social fabric of a country already being pulled apart by political tribalism.

The president should not — and most likely does not — have the power to unilaterally compel millions of private-sector workers to get vaccinated or risk losing their jobs: Mr. Biden is presiding over a vast expansion of federal authority, one that Democrats will certainly come to regret the next time a Republican takes power. Moreover, the mechanism of enforcement — a presidential decree smuggled into law by the Department of Labor and its Occupational Safety and Health Administration — is fundamentally undemocratic. Congress is supposed to make new laws, not an unaccountable bureaucratic agency.

While more than 70 percent of American adults have received a shot, a smaller but sizable group of people, for various reasons, are unvaccinated. Some members of this group have antibodies from a previous Covid case and are reasonably protected from future illness, according to recent data. There is little benefit to forcing vaccination on such people, and Mr. Biden’s decision to not exempt them is a significant misstep.

Unvaccinated individuals who were never infected by Covid would certainly benefit from vaccination. But the coercive approach has major downsides. The most anti-vaccine Americans — those who are adamantly refusing the jab because of a misguided belief that it’s dangerous — will probably not change their minds because the government is strong-arming employers. On the contrary, the federal mandate might actually be taken as confirmation of their paranoid suspicions that the vaccines have less to do with their health and more to do with social control.

As a practical matter, it’s undeniable that the federal mandate will engender a titanic backlash and create a spate of lawsuits. Vaccine holdouts have already taken legal action against employers requiring vaccination: Todd Zywicki, a law professor at George Mason University in Virginia who had recovered from Covid and has antibodies, recently fought his institution’s mandate and prevailed. And Republican governors are certain to battle Mr. Biden over this policy. Gov. Kristi Noem of South Dakota, a Republican, tweeted at the president, “See you in court.”

It’s true that courts have upheld vaccine mandates in certain circumstances: In a 1922 case, the Supreme Court famously ruled that a city ordinance could deny admission to students who failed to get the smallpox vaccine. But the assertion that a public official can completely sidestep the legislative process and enact a much farther-reaching vaccine mandate via administrative action should elicit skepticism from even those who vigorously support vaccination.

There are other ways to nudge the populace in the right direction. Rather than punishing the unvaccinated, the government could create an incentive for vaccination by lifting restrictions for the vaccinated. This was the approach initially taken by the C.D.C., which said this year that since the vaccinated were well protected, they could almost always safely discard their masks. Unfortunately, the more transmissible Delta variant spooked federal health officials, and the C.D.C. reversed course. Some municipalities, including Washington, then reimposed mask mandates, even though the science hasn’t actually changed: The vaccinated are still well protected from Covid.

Some people would probably voluntarily get the shot if they knew for certain that a vaccination card was a ticket to living a normal life once again. Regrettably, Mr. Biden’s mandate moves in the exact opposite direction, with the White House saying his plan will ensure that “strong mask requirements remain in place.” If the government is concerned about vaccine hesitancy, it should trust the vaccines and drop other restrictions. People should know that _if _they get vaccinated, they will be better off. Instead, the White House is sending the message that people _must _get vaccinated but should hardly expect things to be different afterward.

It’s worth repeating that the federal vaccine mandate represents a broad expansion of the executive branch’s power. And Mr. Biden will not be the chief executive forever. Gov. Ron DeSantis of Florida, a plausible 2024 Republican presidential candidate, has used his current authority to prohibit private vaccine mandates in his state. Is this really the time to solidify the idea that the president is the ultimate authority on whether such things should be required or forbidden?


----------



## Melaninme

Boys more at risk from Pfizer jab side-effect than Covid, suggests study
					

US researchers say teenagers are more likely to get vaccine-related myocarditis than end up in hospital with Covid




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s Vaccine Mandate Is a Big Mistake​Sept. 10, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Robby Soave
> 
> There’s one person that President Biden desperately needs to consult about his new federal vaccine mandate: President-_elect _Biden.
> 
> In December 2020, as the prospect of imminent mass vaccination against Covid-19 was finally becoming a reality, Mr. Biden leveled with the American people: He said he would not force anyone to get the jab. “No, I don’t think it should be mandatory,” he told reporters. “I wouldn’t demand it be mandatory.”
> 
> Jen Psaki, the White House press secretary, recently reiterated Mr. Biden’s position. “That’s not the role of the federal government,” she declared on July 23, referring to the idea of a government mandate. Rochelle Walensky, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said the same thing a week later: “There will be no nationwide mandate.”
> 
> So much for that. On Thursday, Mr. Biden announced a far-reaching vaccine mandate that applies to most federal workers, hospitals, public schools and 80 million employees of private companies. Under the White House’s presumptuous plan, workplaces that employ more than 100 people must require their employees to either get vaccinated or submit to weekly testing — a burden so onerous that for many businesses, it will not be a choice at all.
> 
> The president’s plan is certainly well intentioned. The vaccines are the only tried-and-true strategy for defeating Covid; government officials should both encourage vaccination and make it easier to get vaccinated. Health officials must continue selling people on the vaccines by emphasizing the considerable upside: Vaccination decreases transmission of the virus and turns hospitalization and death into very unlikely outcomes. It provides such robust protection that 99 percent of coronavirus fatalities in the United States now occur in the unvaccinated population. Vaccination works, and it’s the right option for a vast majority of Americans.
> 
> But forcing vaccines on a minority contingent of unwilling people is a huge error that risks shredding the social fabric of a country already being pulled apart by political tribalism.
> 
> The president should not — and most likely does not — have the power to unilaterally compel millions of private-sector workers to get vaccinated or risk losing their jobs: Mr. Biden is presiding over a vast expansion of federal authority, one that Democrats will certainly come to regret the next time a Republican takes power. Moreover, the mechanism of enforcement — a presidential decree smuggled into law by the Department of Labor and its Occupational Safety and Health Administration — is fundamentally undemocratic. Congress is supposed to make new laws, not an unaccountable bureaucratic agency.
> 
> While more than 70 percent of American adults have received a shot, a smaller but sizable group of people, for various reasons, are unvaccinated. Some members of this group have antibodies from a previous Covid case and are reasonably protected from future illness, according to recent data. There is little benefit to forcing vaccination on such people, and Mr. Biden’s decision to not exempt them is a significant misstep.
> 
> Unvaccinated individuals who were never infected by Covid would certainly benefit from vaccination. But the coercive approach has major downsides. The most anti-vaccine Americans — those who are adamantly refusing the jab because of a misguided belief that it’s dangerous — will probably not change their minds because the government is strong-arming employers. On the contrary, the federal mandate might actually be taken as confirmation of their paranoid suspicions that the vaccines have less to do with their health and more to do with social control.
> 
> As a practical matter, it’s undeniable that the federal mandate will engender a titanic backlash and create a spate of lawsuits. Vaccine holdouts have already taken legal action against employers requiring vaccination: Todd Zywicki, a law professor at George Mason University in Virginia who had recovered from Covid and has antibodies, recently fought his institution’s mandate and prevailed. And Republican governors are certain to battle Mr. Biden over this policy. Gov. Kristi Noem of South Dakota, a Republican, tweeted at the president, “See you in court.”
> 
> It’s true that courts have upheld vaccine mandates in certain circumstances: In a 1922 case, the Supreme Court famously ruled that a city ordinance could deny admission to students who failed to get the smallpox vaccine. But the assertion that a public official can completely sidestep the legislative process and enact a much farther-reaching vaccine mandate via administrative action should elicit skepticism from even those who vigorously support vaccination.
> 
> There are other ways to nudge the populace in the right direction. Rather than punishing the unvaccinated, the government could create an incentive for vaccination by lifting restrictions for the vaccinated. This was the approach initially taken by the C.D.C., which said this year that since the vaccinated were well protected, they could almost always safely discard their masks. Unfortunately, the more transmissible Delta variant spooked federal health officials, and the C.D.C. reversed course. Some municipalities, including Washington, then reimposed mask mandates, even though the science hasn’t actually changed: The vaccinated are still well protected from Covid.
> 
> Some people would probably voluntarily get the shot if they knew for certain that a vaccination card was a ticket to living a normal life once again. Regrettably, Mr. Biden’s mandate moves in the exact opposite direction, with the White House saying his plan will ensure that “strong mask requirements remain in place.” If the government is concerned about vaccine hesitancy, it should trust the vaccines and drop other restrictions. People should know that _if _they get vaccinated, they will be better off. Instead, the White House is sending the message that people _must _get vaccinated but should hardly expect things to be different afterward.
> 
> It’s worth repeating that the federal vaccine mandate represents a broad expansion of the executive branch’s power. And Mr. Biden will not be the chief executive forever. Gov. Ron DeSantis of Florida, a plausible 2024 Republican presidential candidate, has used his current authority to prohibit private vaccine mandates in his state. Is this really the time to solidify the idea that the president is the ultimate authority on whether such things should be required or forbidden?



Thank you for posting. 

This opinion piece feel apart right about here:



> The president’s plan is certainly well intentioned. The vaccines are the only tried-and-true strategy for defeating Covid;



And here


> There are other ways to nudge the populace in the right direction. Rather than punishing the unvaccinated, the government could create an incentive for vaccination by lifting restrictions for the vaccinated. This was the approach initially taken by the C.D.C., which said this year that since the vaccinated were well protected, they could almost always safely discard their masks. Unfortunately, the more transmissible Delta variant spooked federal health officials, and the C.D.C. reversed course. Some municipalities, including Washington, then reimposed mask mandates, even though the science hasn’t actually changed: The vaccinated are still well protected from Covid.



They forgetting this part:


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

LavenderMint said:


> Two weeks. It only took my school two weeks to have the first positive case.
> If parents haven’t consented to the test, they have the option to have them tested elsewhere weekly, as long as they show proof. However, there’s no accountability. If the parents aren’t having them tested anywhere, there’s no follow-up, no one is asking them to uphold their end of the agreement they signed.
> I got a message today from a friend that another elementary school in the city has 30 positive students and 1 positive adult.
> And, @Crackers Phinn my school district is doing the same thing: a vaccinated adult, positive but asymptomatic does not have to quarantine.


Here in the FL capital.....BY day 2, we had a girl quarantined (who eventually died), and a PE teacher who is now hoping to be picked up by the Mayo clinic to be a lung patient. 40 yrs old, muscular, and he has been out since day 5 (which was the 2nd week). In our county over 2000 kids and faculty (mostly kids) and we will be 1 month in school by Monday 

Protocols are all over the place. The school district says if you are exposed, ASYMPTOMATIC, and quarantining, you test on the 5th day, and if negative, return on the 6th. If you choose not to test, and you are ASYMPTOMATIC, you have to wait 10 days and then you can return if asymptomatic.

Now, with my own child who has been quarantining for 7 days now...we tested her on day 5 and on day 6 her PCR came back positive. Had we just waited the 10 days, and she continued to be asymptomatic, she would have been in school with covid--masked up---but technically covid positive. She is really good about her mask, but someone would have been exposed by her. So my question is--how many kids (and adults) who were asymptomatic and quarantined but never tested---are out there as asymptomatic covid carriers? And I can bet some are non-mask wearers.


----------



## Melaninme

Japan Drops Moderna For Un-Authorized COVID-19 Vaccine
					

Takeda Pharmaceutical Company Limited announced on September 7, 2021, the Government of Japan’s Ministry of Health, Labour, and Welfare (MHLW) will purchase 150 million doses of Novavax’s COVID-19 vaccine candidate (NVX-CoV2373, TAK-019 in Japan).




					www.precisionvaccinations.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> So is we gonna talk about National Health Care or no?


It needs to be discussed. Our health care system has shown us in so many ways that its not equipped. In the south we keep electing Governors who keep stripping basic health care away. On a county or community or regional level, insurance companies have varying coverage prices for the same procedures. In Fl...we have had back to back GOP governors slowly thin the State Health Department out when they used to be the Health Dept other states looked to for guidance on disaster planning, recovery, and pandemic and endemic disease. The statistics of the conditions babies are born in the US has slowly seen us slide to the bottom on a global scale, and then specifically in the south on a national scale. Crime is going up and people were at first blaming certain leaders but years and years after said leader has left, crime is still going up....Crime increases suggest more are going without in many ways. In my world, women are having a hard time getting past 35-36 weeks gestation. Premature delivery of late preterm infants is at an ALL TIME HIGH. Allostatic load and stress has worsened for them, and mental health resources remain scant. The pandemic has exposed the problem we knew we had but continue to make it "an individual's problem." In Florida we fixed the Opiod epidemic problem because it was OVERWHELMINGLY white babies and mothers dying. Rick Scott closed every pain clinic in the state. Overnight. A Billion Dollar business died. This policy saved the white babies....and kept the white babies out the foster care system too. Its not as bad but a black woman I spoke to yesterday is fostering a 1 week old white baby addicted to meth. But POLICIES, POLICIES, POLICIES can work. White folk do it when its them. Same for abortion, and SOON, when more white women are dying (cause this maternal mortality stuff is killing them too) they will try and do something to "save the babies."


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> I’m just being facetious. As a nation this is THEE perfect opportunity to usher in a national healthcare system. I like was it Bernie’s idea?
> of gradually lowering the age of Medicare by 5-10 years at a time as a potential strategy of doing it. Because the long term effects of COVID…* long haul symptoms- as a nation we will all be collectively more unhealthy and I just don’t see the insurance companies being able to handle it anymore.* The quality of healthcare as we know it will decline for everybody if we don’t do something.


I hate that its going to be something that life insurance companies are going to exclude or upcharge ppl for. 

Long Haulers has so many people on disability right now because they are otherwise healthy and cannot work...walk, do regular daily activities of living. Its so sad. 

This is why I'm not mad a Biden for his decision. I know he didn't come to it lightly. It would be the absolute last thing I would do. But he literally has nothing else in his arsenal SAVE A SHUT DOWN that would basically have blood in the streets. Biden and this government are literally out of options. Because we were ALL supposed to come together. But the GOP, the authors of intentional chaos has made that extremely hard. This will make re-electing a Democrat very hard. 2022 and 2024 might see me renting a cave to hide in.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> Thank you for posting.
> 
> This opinion piece feel apart right about here:
> 
> 
> 
> And here
> 
> 
> They forgetting this part:


THIS! This tweet is the entire point. People cannot get life-saving treatment and surgeries because we can't get this thing slowed down. I think that throwing money and incentives for the vaccinated continue to be a good option. If money drives it, then why not? I am seeing more people dying from COVID than the vaccine. Period. 

Also---for many under the mandate---you can get weekly testing. What's wrong with that? If you are positive, you sit home until you are well. Some of you can continue to get paid a wage if you are covid positive due to good paid leave or you can still work. I don't know what ya'll want the leaders to do. We are WAY PAST personal responsibility. Ain't NONE. Ya'll really don't understand that people D G A F. A whole politician several pages back watched his unvaccinated wife die then marched in an anti-mask rally a few DAYS later. We on this page are not the problem. I assume even if you are unvaccinated, you are taking personal precautions and responsibility with masking and social distancing. Imagine living in a society where things are shut down. Shut downs WORK. Period. But this nation is and has avoided that entirely. Doctors and health care staff are beyond BURNED out. BEYOND. Our hospital system is on its last leg. We are in WORST shape than we were a year ago. Kids are vulnerable now. They were NOT in school when this thing started up. They were not in hospitals because majority of kids were online. 

Again, we need to survive and thrive. Get to the other side. A Hands off Approach is not working. If this isn't slowed down by the holidays, a real shut down is the only thing that's going to possibly put a dent in this thing. We COULD have shut ourselves down via goodwill. But neeeope. FREEDUM.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Abraar Karan: We must stop blaming—and start protecting—unvaccinated people - The BMJ
> 
> 
> We need to stop viewing “the unvaccinated” as a homogenous group, writes Abraar Karan, and instead understand them as individual people In the United States covid vaccination rates have slowed [...]More...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.bmj.com





Crackers Phinn said:


> _"But since then, especially with the spread of the dangerous delta variant, *attempts to protect unvaccinated people—for example, by indoor public mask mandates—have been met with resistance by many, *especially those who are vaccinated. Some people in the latter group feel that they played by the rules, and now should reap the rewards, whereas the former group did not and thus deserves the fate which awaits them." _
> 
> *I don't think it's the vaccinated people making this argument.   Vaccinated people are certainly not the ones out in the street en mass protesting to be allowed unmasked access to everything.  Vaccinated people are also not the ones buying fake vaccination cards or lying by omission to people who trust them or violating a social honor system so they aren't excluded from hanging out unmasked amongst the vaccinated.*
> 
> _"We know that the more the virus spreads among unvaccinated people, the more that viral mutations will continue and eventually threaten the health of vaccinated people as well."_
> *The propensity to create superbugs is exactly why vaccinated people shouldn't want unvaccinated people unmasked amongst us.  Notice that this doctor said spread among the unvaxxed not spread among everybody.*


Thanks for this Crackers. 

I had a whole commentary and thoughts but I erased it, cause I'm tired. But this....all this.


----------



## Melaninme

Stop Blaming the Unvaccinated
					

Why a nurse disagrees that this is a 'Pandemic of the Unvaccinated.' How labeling the global pandemic is hurting everyone.



					www.medscape.com


----------



## MamaBear2012

My husband and I were talking about the mandate last night. We are both vaccinated, but he said he doesn't like the idea of a mandate for this vaccine. I don't like the idea of it either, but from a different perspective than him. I don't like that our country is so divided that we needed a mandate. The only reason why we haven't needed a mandate for vaccines in the past is simply because there was a reasonable expectation that people were being vaccinated. You have to have your vaccination records updated to be in school. And kids have to be in school after 5 (or is it 6?). So we've had an idea that overall the majority of our population has been vaccinated from those deadly illnesses of the past.

I used to work in Infectious Diseases. I worked with quite a few people who were diagnosed with tuberculosis. I would notify the Health Department and if the person was homeless (which was often the case and they got it while living in a shelter), I'd make sure that the Health Department set them up with lodging. The person was then monitored in quarantine. The Health Department would drop off meals and make sure that they did not leave. For the people who had their own homes, the Health Department still checked in on them. This kind of stuff has happened for YEARS. For my patients who were newly diagnosed with HIV/AIDS, I'd notify the Health Department and they would interview them and contact previous sexual partners. Monitoring outbreaks, contact tracing, putting the good of the population as a priority is nothing new. Honestly, I'm baffled by what we're doing as a country.


----------



## MamaBear2012

A friend of a friend is a doctor in GA. She works outside of Atlanta in one of the "bigger" rural areas. She has been posting about Covid since it first appeared. This was one of her latest posts...

A sample of random Covid positive patients who have recently come to the hospital ( Identity of patients is concealed, as this list could represent a sample of patients from  any hospital in the United States) :






PATIENT #1:
91 y/o female (VACCINATED)  who has diarrhea and comes to the hospital complaining of body aches. No respiratory problems. She  gets 1 days of IV fluids, says she feels good & is sent home the next day.






PATIENT #2:
43 y/o other wise healthy male patient (NOT VACCINATED ) comes to the hospital with cough & shortness of breath. He requires supplemental oxygen. He said he  just didn’t get around to getting his  shots. He gets put on ventilator (life support  machine) and died in three days.






PATIENT #3:
88 y/o  male (VACCINATED)feels tired & has muscle aches. No cough or shortness of breath. He gets two days  of IV fluids and pain meds… feels better & goes home in 2 days.






PATIENT #4:
44 y/o female comes in with shortness of breath (NOT VACCINATED .) She said she was afraid of the vaccine cause she doesn’t know what’s in it. Her shortness of breath worsens. She gets supplemental oxygen and gets plasma. Despite our best efforts to save her, she dies in 7 days.






PATIENT #5
56 y/o female comes coughing and in respiratory distress. The patient is somnolent & can’t hold a conversation. She is NOT VACCINATED . I asked her daughter why not & the daughter just shrugged her shoulders. The patient got admitted to the hospital and was assigned a room. Unfortunately she rapidly decompensated in the emergency room, went into cardiac arrest & and died. She never even made  upstairs to her room.






PATIENTS #6:
91 y/o female brought in by her daughter because the patient looks “tired” and has decreased appetite. (VACCINATED ) These  are observations from the daughter. The patient has no complaints & says she feels fine. She even pulls out her vax card & shows it to me. She laughs & says “I dunno even know why I’m here…” My daughter just wanted me to get checked out.” We feed her, give her IV fluids & she goes home the next day.






PATIENT # 7
46 Y/o obese female  comes to the hospital coughing wearing a tattered & torn blue mask with her nose exposed.She’s NOT VACCINATED . I asked her why. She tosses her head back & says “l don’t believe in vaccines.” Patient’s oxygen requirements go up. She decompensates  & gets put on life support & is transferred to ICU. Eventually her kidneys shut down & she get put on dialysis. After 9 days, she dies…

Does anyone see a pattern here? Please get vaccinated… if not for yourself, please do it so we don’t have to keep offering condolences to your surviving loved ones & family members. This is not a scare tactic… it’s a reports of real cases… and the deaths most likely could have been prevented with vaccination. This is the hardest part of my job.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> THIS! This tweet is the entire point. People cannot get life-saving treatment and surgeries because we can't get this thing slowed down. I think that throwing money and incentives for the vaccinated continue to be a good option. If money drives it, then why not? I am seeing more people dying from COVID than the vaccine. Period.
> 
> Also---for many under the mandate---you can get weekly testing. What's wrong with that? If you are positive, you sit home until you are well. Some of you can continue to get paid a wage if you are covid positive due to good paid leave or you can still work. I don't know what ya'll want the leaders to do. We are WAY PAST personal responsibility. Ain't NONE. Ya'll really don't understand that people D G A F. A whole politician several pages back watched his unvaccinated wife die then marched in an anti-mask rally a few DAYS later. We on this page are not the problem. I assume even if you are unvaccinated, you are taking personal precautions and responsibility with masking and social distancing. Imagine living in a society where things are shut down. Shut downs WORK. Period. But this nation is and has avoided that entirely. Doctors and health care staff are beyond BURNED out. BEYOND. Our hospital system is on its last leg. We are in WORST shape than we were a year ago. Kids are vulnerable now. They were NOT in school when this thing started up. They were not in hospitals because majority of kids were online.
> 
> Again, we need to survive and thrive. Get to the other side. A Hands off Approach is not working. If this isn't slowed down by the holidays, a real shut down is the only thing that's going to possibly put a dent in this thing. We COULD have shut ourselves down via goodwill. But neeeope. FREEDUM.



The fact he said at least twice that vaccines work in his article about how a mandate is wrong makes me give him the side eye. 

I'm all for incentives. They do it for the flu shot every year.


----------



## yamilee21

snoop said:


> But some of these countries do not _want _their numbers to go up and are struggling as is.
> 
> After hearing how Americans our out whiling like there currently isn't a pandemic, they're better off doing what they can to keep Americans home for a bit.


Oh I absolutely agree; I honestly believe just about every country should have a travel ban *against* U.S. residents, as well as a travel ban barring their citizens from visiting our Covid cesspool, for their own protection. But it still looks ridiculous for the U.S. to warn against travel to other countries due to their Covid rates, when just about everywhere is doing better than here. It’s not like the U.S. is issuing these warnings out of a benevolent desire to protect these countries from careless U.S. residents.


----------



## dancinstallion

Dh and Ds have symptoms.
Last Friday night Dh and the kids went out of town to his vaccinated sister's house. They got a hotel but spent most of the time at her house on Sat and Sun. The sister told them they didn't have to wear masks in the house. Dh and Ds took theirs off. DD wore hers the WHOLE time every day. 

Well the sister's two small children were running around sick coughing, sneezing, and thick snot running down their noses all day. Dh and Ds were trying to assist and mingle with every body including the kids. DD sat in a corner did school work or read and wouldn't touch the kids or let them come near her. The sister made a comment that DD doesn't like kids and dh said usually.  ( DD gave no F's about coming across as rude or hurt feelings. And it paid off). 

On Mon dh and Ds said they didn't feel good. Dd is fine. Dh started having chills, body aches feeling weak. Ds got blood shot eyes, mild headache, and feeling the repeated need to clear his throat. Stuffy noses on day two. I bought netti pots and that worked. I told them what to take but I am working a lot and they "forget" when I am not there. Dd is on it, and at home with her mask on because she said they are contagious. Now everybody is in the house with a mask on (except me). 
 Their symptoms were progressing at same rate so I know they have/had it. 
Dh didn't want to test. There were no appointments available anywhere smh. Just got him one appointment tomorrow even though he says he feels better but he has a mild cough.

 Dh is kicking himself because he let his guard down. he didn't want to go over his sister's house but felt he had to because she just moved back to the state and he didn't want his family talking about him or think he doesn't care. they were already talking and both sisters were upset because he got a hotel and didn't sleep at her place. 
He said we did all that travelling over the summer and didn't catch anything. He is disappointed. 

His sister kept saying they are coming to visit us next month( they are a close nit family). I just told DH no they can't come. F their feelings they aren't welcome. I don't want anybody over not just them. 

This is a good lesson I have been constantly teaching my kids over the years. Don't ever let somebody inconvenience you, make you feel uncomfortable, or put yourself in a situation just to be nice or not to come off as mean or rude. When your gut feeling is to say no or the right thing to do is say no. People are too nice sometimes, to their own detriment. Lesson learned.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@dancinstallion Is your husband vaccinated? I think I remember you saying before that he wanted to do it but I don't recall if he did.

My nephew had a covid scare recently. Thankfully he was negative but it was really difficult to find a place offering rapid tests. I later found out there's a shortage. The PCR tests are still available but the rapid tests are hard to come by.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> @dancinstallion Is your husband vaccinated? I think I remember you saying before that he wanted to do it but I don't recall if he did.
> 
> My nephew had a covid scare recently. Thankfully he was negative but it was really difficult to find a place offering rapid tests. I later found out there's a shortage. The PCR tests are still available but the rapid tests are hard to come by.



He got one shot last month, the 2nd shot is scheduled for the 14th.
He jokes that the first shot is working and I joked that his behind would have still been in bed aching on day 2 if it weren't for my remedies.  

Oh yea, dh called his sister on Tues to tell her, he and ds weren't feeling good and basically her kids made them sick. She told him that her husband and mother in law aren't feeling well  either.  dh said his sister's allergies were acting up while they were there but I know that it isnt allergies this time.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

So my nephew (8 YO) in TX has it. I called my brother to tell him about DD. The last time we spoke a few days ago about us just having to quarantine, he told us that his son was upset that a kid was in school coughing, with snot and dribble everywhere. They have no mask mandates and a rule that covid positive kids can come to school if they feel well enough---so he was really upset. I said at least here in FL, kids who show signs of sickness are sent home STAT...... After he listened to me grouse about my baby being COVID positive, he told me his son is positive as well. And like me, my younger DD and my husband--my brother, his daughter and wife are all negative. He said when he told his son, my nephew cried. I told him our DD simply asked "am I gonna die?" My husband was mad I told her because he didn't want to be barraged with questions. Cause she has been barraging us with questions. I feel like its our job to explain the truth: MOST people actually do fine. We just hear more about the very sick and dying. But I'm not gonna run away from the questions. I plan to do my job as a parent and answer each one as patiently as I can. But that since she had been home quarantining almost a week before she got tested, she would very likely be okay. RIght now she feels isolated with respect to being the "only one." So I let her facetime her cousin, and she told him. I could tell he was smiling over his mask--then he said "I have it too." They both felt a little better. But my nephew told me he missed us, and he feels really good and strong (his words). I plan to check in on them a lot this week since me and my brothers family are all hunkering down for the next few weeks. I have to mask up because my older daughter is really wanting attention and reassurance. We are masking my youngest of course because they play all day together. But the oldest doesn't want to mask at home--despite being SUPER mask compliant outside the house. When I wear a mask she and the baby sis are more compliant. My husband threw it all to the wind and isn't masking up...but my daughter is super touchy feely and wanting to be on me and in my face (anxiety) so I have to model better behavior. I'll be dealing with my husband tonight because his attitude is silly right now. I have to really get him together. But I know its a stress response.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> @dancinstallion Is your husband vaccinated? I think I remember you saying before that he wanted to do it but I don't recall if he did.
> 
> My nephew had a covid scare recently. Thankfully he was negative but it was really difficult to find a place offering rapid tests. I later found out there's a shortage. The PCR tests are still available but the rapid tests are hard to come by.


My brother in TX says they could not find a PCR test, and even the rapid test was hard to come by. Here in FL, I have to say, a rapid or PCR test is easy to get. Even if you don't have an appointment. If you are over 12 we have monoclonal antibody treatment drive ups with several types of options (injections or IV drips) as well.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@naturalgyrl5199 Your husband's response sounds a lot like my mom's earlier this year when my then 3 year old niece had covid. My mom was fully vaccinated and didn't wear a mask in the house unless I harassed her. It's damn near impossible to keep a child that young from being directly in your face so it was really frustrating that she refused to do right and, because she wasn't modeling that behavior, my niece wouldn't wear a mask either. We had her for maybe a week because her father also had covid and was in bad shape. I wasn't initially on board with her staying with us but came around after seeing how bad he was. She would've been neglected otherwise. I'm concerned about going through that again now that she's in pre-k.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Idaho hospitals begin rationing health care amid COVID surge​




BOISE, Idaho (AP) — Idaho public health leaders announced Tuesday that they activated “crisis standards of care” allowing health care rationing for the state’s northern hospitals because there are more coronavirus patients than the institutions can handle. 

The Idaho Department of Health and Welfare quietly enacted the move Monday and publicly announced it in a statement Tuesday morning — warning residents that they may not get the care they would normally expect if they need to be hospitalized.

The move came as the state’s confirmed coronavirus cases skyrocketed in recent weeks. Idaho has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the U.S. 

The state health agency cited “a severe shortage of staffing and available beds in the northern area of the state caused by a massive increase in patients with COVID-19 who require hospitalization.” 

The designation includes 10 hospitals and healthcare systems in the Idaho panhandle and in north-central Idaho. The agency said its goal is to extend care to as many patients as possible and to save as many lives as possible. 

The move allows hospitals to allot scarce resources like intensive care unit rooms to patients most likely to survive and make other dramatic changes to the way they treat patients. Other patients will still receive care, but they may be placed in hospital classrooms or conference rooms rather than traditional hospital rooms or go without some life-saving medical equipment. 

At Kootenai Health — the largest hospital in northern Idaho — some patients are waiting for long periods for beds to open up in the full intensive care unit, said Dr. Robert Scoggins, the chief of staff. Inside the ICU, one critical care nurse might be supervising up to six patients with the help of two other non-critical care nurses. That’s a big departure from the usual one ICU nurse for one ICU patient ratio, he said. 

On Monday, the Coeur d’Alene hospital started moving some coronavirus patients into its nearby conference center. A large classroom in the center was converted into a COVID-19 ward, with temporary dividers separating the beds. Some emergency room patients are being treated in a converted portion of the emergency room lobby, and the hospital’s entire third floor has also been designated for coronavirus patients. 

Urgent and elective surgeries are on hold, Scoggins said, and Kootenai Health is struggling to accept any of the high-level trauma patients that would normally be transferred from the smaller hospitals in the region. 

*Other states are preparing to take similar measures if needed. Hawaii Gov. David Ige quietly signed an order last week releasing hospitals and health care workers from liability if they have to ration health care. *

The unfolding crush of patients to Idaho hospitals has been anticipated with dread by the state’s heath care providers. Medical experts have said that Idaho could have as many as 30,000 new coronavirus cases a week by mid-September if the current rate of infections lasts.

“Crisis standards of care is a last resort. It means we have exhausted our resources to the point that our healthcare systems are unable to provide the treatment and care we expect,” Idaho Department of Health and Welfare Director Dave Jeppesen said in a statement.

He added: “This is a decision I was fervently hoping to avoid. The best tools we have to turn this around is for more people to get vaccinated and to wear masks indoors and in outdoor crowded public places. Please choose to get vaccinated as soon as possible – it is your very best protection against being hospitalized from COVID-19.” 

The designation will remain in effect until there are enough resources — including staffing, hospital beds and equipment or a drop in the number of patients — to provide normal levels of treatment to all. 

More than 500 people were hospitalized statewide with COVID-19 on Sept. 1 and more than a third of them were in intensive care unit beds. 

*Idaho’s hospitals have struggled to fill empty nursing, housekeeping and other health care positions, in part because some staffers have left because they are burned out by the strain of the pandemic and because others have been quarantined because they were exposed to COVID-19. 

Late last month, Little called in 220 medical workers available through federal programs and mobilized 150 Idaho National Guard soldiers to help hospitals cope with the surge. 

Two hundred of the federal workers are medical and administrative staffers available through a contract with the U.S. General Services Administration. The U.S. Department of Defense agreed to send a 20-person medical response team to northern Idaho. The Idaho National Guard soldiers will help with logistical support such as screenings and lab work. *

On Tuesday, the governor called the move to limit care “an unprecedented and unwanted point in the history of our state” and urged residents to get vaccinated against coronavirus. 

Data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shows that full vaccination with any of the currently available coronavirus vaccines dramatically reduces the risk of requiring hospitalization for a coronavirus infection. 

“More Idahoans need to choose to receive the vaccine so we can minimize the spread of the disease and reduce the number of COVID-19 hospitalizations, many of which involve younger Idahoans and are preventable with safe and effective vaccines,” said Little, who is a Republican.

When the pandemic first came to Idaho at the start of 2020, Little ordered a partial shutdown of the state — ordering some businesses to temporarily close or shift to take-out style services, banning some large gatherings and asking residents to stay home as much as possible. 

The move was aimed at ensuring that hospitals wouldn’t become overwhelmed by patients. Idaho was on the verge of enacting crisis standards of care during a major coronavirus surge last winter, but narrowly avoided doing so — making this the first time the state has taken the drastic measure. 

Little reopened the state in stages over a period of several months and has not reimposed restrictions limiting gatherings. Businesses are mostly operating as normal.

*The state’s crisis guidelines are complex, and give hospitals a legal and ethical template to use while rationing care. 

Under the guidelines, patients are given priority scores based on a number of factors that impact their likelihood of surviving a health crisis.

Those deemed in most in need of care and most likely to benefit from it are put on priority lists for scarce resources like ICU beds.

Others in dire need but with lower chances of surviving will be given “comfort care” to help keep them pain-free whether they succumb to their illnesses or recover. 

Other patients with serious but not life-threatening medical problems will face delays in receiving care until resources are available. *

“I hope that your takeaway from this is that the vaccines work. They are the best tool by far that we have,” to keep people from getting seriously sick from the coronavirus, said Jeppesen, the state health department director.

*The demand on hospitals is likely to increase in coming weeks as case numbers continue to climb, Jeppesen said, so everyone should take steps to avoid needing any emergency care if possible by wearing seatbelts, taking medication as prescribed and reconsidering activities like riding bikes that can lead to accidents. 

“Just be a little more careful,” he said.*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

yamilee21 said:


> The CDC travel warning is nonsensical. Many of the countries on the list have much lower rates of Covid cases and deaths than the U.S., but they are poor/developing countries who can’t vaccinate their populations because the U.S. and Europe have hoarded the majority of the vaccines. Or they *have* vaccinated their populations, using ineffective Chinese vaccines… because the good vaccines are unavailable due to the vaccine hoarding situation. Or, like Cuba, they said “Screw it, let’s make our own vaccine,” but the international vaccine powers that be haven’t approved their vaccines.  Of course, traveling for leisure fduring this pandemic is utter foolishness in the first place, but the U.S. is being obnoxious - more people tested positive on Thursday in Texas than have tested positive in Papua New Guinea during the entire pandemic.  It’s like when the U.S. issues travel warnings due to violence in other countries… uh, which country has a mass shooting on a daily basis again?



I was just about to say! The United States should be on the top of our own list.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## awhyley

B_Phlyy said:


> I put in my notice last week. My last day is September 30, but I'll be on vacation from 9/16-9/28. The last 2 days will mostly be cleaning out my desk and getting flowers.
> 
> I'm still going to work in healthcare but I'm going to a place closer to my home that doesn't directly deal with COVID like the one I'm at now. And yes, the pay raise was significant. I knew my current place couldn't match, but even if they could, I wouldn't stay. They are at a critical staff shortage but refuse to offer raises or any concession to already established employees. But they seem to have money to pay out the nose to agency staff for super short contracts (8-12 weeks).



Sorry to hear that you're moving from an area that could really use you, but you've been a trooper throughout the pandemic and made alot of personal sacrifices.  Happy to hear that you're moving to a safer space (with more pay to boot).  Enjoy the much-needed vacation.


----------



## Melaninme

"You're paranoid!" A relative shouted at me over the phone when I told her three months ago that I wear a mask in public even though I'm vaccinated."

"You don't need to wear that anymore," a friend stated confidently last month, pointing at my mask during a visit at his house. He has had his Covid-19 vaccine but mixes, unmasked, with both the vaccinated and the unvaccinated.

"Why are you still wearing a mask?" another friend inquired of me irritably at a picnic last month where both vaccinated and unvaccinated were in attendance. We were sitting less than 3 feet apart. She was unmasked, and I did not know her vaccination status."

"We shouldn't be shamed for wanting to maximize our own protection _and_ wanting to avoid carrying the virus into our communities -- especially to those, like children, who are yet unprotected by a vaccine through no fault of their own. Moreover, some people have underlying medical issues or allergies that prevent them from getting the shot, leaving them vulnerable even to vaccinated people."









						Opinion: I'm wearing a mask. Stop trying to shame me
					

For wearing a mask against Covid-19 in public, writes Jade Wu, "I have been called overreactive, too covered up and way too scared," by friends, family, even strangers. But it's her right AND her responsiblity to stay safe and avoid potentially carrying virus into her community, she says.




					www.google.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> @dancinstallion Is your husband vaccinated? I think I remember you saying before that he wanted to do it but I don't recall if he did.
> 
> My nephew had a covid scare recently. Thankfully he was negative but it was really difficult to find a place offering rapid tests. I later found out there's a shortage. The PCR tests are still available but the rapid tests are hard to come by.



Our state used fed funds to have free rapid test available at local libraries. Might be worth checking.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idaho hospitals begin rationing health care amid COVID surge​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOISE, Idaho (AP) — Idaho public health leaders announced Tuesday that they activated “crisis standards of care” allowing health care rationing for the state’s northern hospitals because there are more coronavirus patients than the institutions can handle.
> 
> The Idaho Department of Health and Welfare quietly enacted the move Monday and publicly announced it in a statement Tuesday morning — warning residents that they may not get the care they would normally expect if they need to be hospitalized.
> 
> The move came as the state’s confirmed coronavirus cases skyrocketed in recent weeks. Idaho has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the U.S.
> 
> The state health agency cited “a severe shortage of staffing and available beds in the northern area of the state caused by a massive increase in patients with COVID-19 who require hospitalization.”
> 
> The designation includes 10 hospitals and healthcare systems in the Idaho panhandle and in north-central Idaho. The agency said its goal is to extend care to as many patients as possible and to save as many lives as possible.
> 
> The move allows hospitals to allot scarce resources like intensive care unit rooms to patients most likely to survive and make other dramatic changes to the way they treat patients. Other patients will still receive care, but they may be placed in hospital classrooms or conference rooms rather than traditional hospital rooms or go without some life-saving medical equipment.
> 
> At Kootenai Health — the largest hospital in northern Idaho — some patients are waiting for long periods for beds to open up in the full intensive care unit, said Dr. Robert Scoggins, the chief of staff. Inside the ICU, one critical care nurse might be supervising up to six patients with the help of two other non-critical care nurses. That’s a big departure from the usual one ICU nurse for one ICU patient ratio, he said.
> 
> On Monday, the Coeur d’Alene hospital started moving some coronavirus patients into its nearby conference center. A large classroom in the center was converted into a COVID-19 ward, with temporary dividers separating the beds. Some emergency room patients are being treated in a converted portion of the emergency room lobby, and the hospital’s entire third floor has also been designated for coronavirus patients.
> 
> Urgent and elective surgeries are on hold, Scoggins said, and Kootenai Health is struggling to accept any of the high-level trauma patients that would normally be transferred from the smaller hospitals in the region.
> 
> *Other states are preparing to take similar measures if needed. Hawaii Gov. David Ige quietly signed an order last week releasing hospitals and health care workers from liability if they have to ration health care. *
> 
> The unfolding crush of patients to Idaho hospitals has been anticipated with dread by the state’s heath care providers. Medical experts have said that Idaho could have as many as 30,000 new coronavirus cases a week by mid-September if the current rate of infections lasts.
> 
> “Crisis standards of care is a last resort. It means we have exhausted our resources to the point that our healthcare systems are unable to provide the treatment and care we expect,” Idaho Department of Health and Welfare Director Dave Jeppesen said in a statement.
> 
> He added: “This is a decision I was fervently hoping to avoid. The best tools we have to turn this around is for more people to get vaccinated and to wear masks indoors and in outdoor crowded public places. Please choose to get vaccinated as soon as possible – it is your very best protection against being hospitalized from COVID-19.”
> 
> The designation will remain in effect until there are enough resources — including staffing, hospital beds and equipment or a drop in the number of patients — to provide normal levels of treatment to all.
> 
> More than 500 people were hospitalized statewide with COVID-19 on Sept. 1 and more than a third of them were in intensive care unit beds.
> 
> *Idaho’s hospitals have struggled to fill empty nursing, housekeeping and other health care positions, in part because some staffers have left because they are burned out by the strain of the pandemic and because others have been quarantined because they were exposed to COVID-19.
> 
> Late last month, Little called in 220 medical workers available through federal programs and mobilized 150 Idaho National Guard soldiers to help hospitals cope with the surge.
> 
> Two hundred of the federal workers are medical and administrative staffers available through a contract with the U.S. General Services Administration. The U.S. Department of Defense agreed to send a 20-person medical response team to northern Idaho. The Idaho National Guard soldiers will help with logistical support such as screenings and lab work. *
> 
> On Tuesday, the governor called the move to limit care “an unprecedented and unwanted point in the history of our state” and urged residents to get vaccinated against coronavirus.
> 
> Data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shows that full vaccination with any of the currently available coronavirus vaccines dramatically reduces the risk of requiring hospitalization for a coronavirus infection.
> 
> “More Idahoans need to choose to receive the vaccine so we can minimize the spread of the disease and reduce the number of COVID-19 hospitalizations, many of which involve younger Idahoans and are preventable with safe and effective vaccines,” said Little, who is a Republican.
> 
> When the pandemic first came to Idaho at the start of 2020, Little ordered a partial shutdown of the state — ordering some businesses to temporarily close or shift to take-out style services, banning some large gatherings and asking residents to stay home as much as possible.
> 
> The move was aimed at ensuring that hospitals wouldn’t become overwhelmed by patients. Idaho was on the verge of enacting crisis standards of care during a major coronavirus surge last winter, but narrowly avoided doing so — making this the first time the state has taken the drastic measure.
> 
> Little reopened the state in stages over a period of several months and has not reimposed restrictions limiting gatherings. Businesses are mostly operating as normal.
> 
> *The state’s crisis guidelines are complex, and give hospitals a legal and ethical template to use while rationing care.
> 
> Under the guidelines, patients are given priority scores based on a number of factors that impact their likelihood of surviving a health crisis.
> 
> Those deemed in most in need of care and most likely to benefit from it are put on priority lists for scarce resources like ICU beds.
> 
> Others in dire need but with lower chances of surviving will be given “comfort care” to help keep them pain-free whether they succumb to their illnesses or recover.
> 
> Other patients with serious but not life-threatening medical problems will face delays in receiving care until resources are available. *
> 
> “I hope that your takeaway from this is that the vaccines work. They are the best tool by far that we have,” to keep people from getting seriously sick from the coronavirus, said Jeppesen, the state health department director.
> 
> *The demand on hospitals is likely to increase in coming weeks as case numbers continue to climb, Jeppesen said, so everyone should take steps to avoid needing any emergency care if possible by wearing seatbelts, taking medication as prescribed and reconsidering activities like riding bikes that can lead to accidents.
> 
> “Just be a little more careful,” he said.*



I'm pretty sure I saw a pic of Idaho residents having a mask burning party from earlier this year.

ETA: Yup. States didn't want mask mandates. They made that clear trying to ban them so Joe said OK fine, vaccine mandate it is.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Our city's mask mandate kicked in Friday and yesterday while I was at Whole Foods I saw they were back to mask checking folks. Trader Joe's had a mask required sign too.

Love to see it. I'm curious if other cities here are going to follow suit. Our governor seem to already say he wasn't going to do one.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I had no issue buying more than a dozen 2 -test rapid kits(24 total tests) the night this was announced. They were even on sale 50% off at the time.  They arrived yesterday and my tax advantaged card that I barely use accepted it as a valid purchase... no problem.  I think that may be a good option for many people vaccinated or not. I have read/seen a of people not be able to be conveniently tested when they really needed it  so having a home kit ready won't hurt to have on hand before the need arrives.

ETA:
I went back to to check for a another batch and the half off ones (along with most of what I viewed initially)  are sold out  but there are still places with them in stock.  If someone is considering having this home you may want to get a kit now  instead of waiting for the government  price drops to roll out.


----------



## vevster

These poor businesses.








						West Hollywood will require proof of full vaccination to enter indoor restaurants, gyms, other businesses; city employees must get innoculated
					

The City of West Hollywood issued an emergency executive order Friday to require proof of full COVID-19 vaccination for patrons entering indoor portions of most businesses, including restaurants, b…




					ktla.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

West Hollywood is around 77% vaccinated (over age of 12). Idk if that 23% is gonna make or break businesses. We'll see.






						LA County COVID-19 Vaccine Dashboard - LA County Department of Public Health
					






					publichealth.lacounty.gov


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This is good. When people DO realize they may be walking POSITIVE and asymptomatic--they tend to do a little better. Lets hope this helps.


----------



## vevster

California businesses have really suffered  over the past 18 months with all the lock downs.  So to impose a loss of over 20% hurts!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw a pic of Idaho residents having a mask burning party from earlier this year.
> 
> ETA: Yup. States didn't want mask mandates. They made that clear trying to ban them so Joe said OK fine, vaccine mandate it is.


This is whats going to drive a real SHUT DOWN by the holidays. People are going to blame Dems....we will have GOP leadership....and more will die. This is really frustrating. I need Southerners in 2022 to show up and vote these GOP leaders OUT.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> Our city's mask mandate kicked in Friday and yesterday while I was at Whole Foods I saw they were back to mask checking folks. Trader Joe's had a mask required sign too.
> 
> Love to see it. I'm curious if other cities here are going to follow suit. Our governor seem to already say he wasn't going to do one.


Ironically here in the capital of FL, the local Walmarts have people at the door with a box of masks in their hands. They offer them to every single unmasked person. I think its genius because even if they only get 10-20% of say the unmasked walking in, you are still making a difference. And I watch it as well, MANY MANY people will accept the offered mask. Its amazing. Humans are so complex. They were literally WILLING to walk around the store maskless, simply bc they could, or maybe they forgot and didn't feel like turning around. I mean they literally gave the door greeter no problem and accepted the mask. The ones who refused were not rude, just nodded their head no, and smiled and kept walking, but for the few minutes I saw all those people walking in, MORE people accepted the mask than not TBH. I don't know the real percentages of the unmasked accepting masks over a day's time.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> California businesses have really suffered  over the past 18 months with all the lock downs.  So to impose a loss of over 20% hurts!


I think its a catch 22 all over. Over here, many businesses are suffering short staffing. When I ask, they simply tell us they have staff out due to having COVID themselves or a child has COVID. We don't have required vaccine laws in FL, so this is how businesses are hurt. I remember trying to pick up some food a few weeks ago at a favorite haunt of my family's....I walked up, and she was like, I am not taking any orders right now, my only 2 staff members on site are on break. They need a break because they have been working non-stop for days due to short staffing. So whenever they can take their break, I give it. You can come back later? Maybe in 30 minutes.....Staffing shortages are killing us over here. The few ppl wanting to work are burned in all industries.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Rather than rest on a Sunday I rested a bit yesterday after a VERY tiring week. I'd planned yesterday to be a cleaning day but I literally had no umph.......that starts over for me tomorrow. I have 4 days until I take the biggest exam of my life. I need to have a couple meetings tomorrow and do clinic. I was supposed to host interns but its going to be virtual now. I pushed tomorrow's meeting for them to Tuesday. Today I need to study and deep clean some more. Its sheet/blanket wash day. My washer has a "sanitize" setting that really turns up the heat on the wash. Then its back to cleaning, and tossing toys, cleaning their dozens of stuffed animals, etc.....Its 11 AM and I'm so tired already. My husband is doing all the cooking and childminding today. He will help the oldest with schoolwork So....prayers for strength needed. 

The good news is everyone here is doing fine, the oldest with COVID feels good, is playing, and just has a little cabin fever. They've been on immune boosting vitamins for weeks. They literally eat the equivalent of 1/2 their weight in fruits and veggies weekly and very little meat, cows milk (except yogurt which they absolutely love) and lots of water. 
Silver lining: The toddler, who is COVID negative continues to nurse. Since I'm vaccinated, she has been getting a bit of a passive immunity from me since December and January. She is closer to weaning, but not ready to stop I can see. I will likely get my booster the end of the month or next month. I suspect she may have eluded sickness due to that--despite her exposure--- IF THE SCIENCE ON PASSIVE IMMUNITY VIA BREASTMILK and mom's vaccine status is right  
The eldest with COVID was nursed herself until she was almost 4. Her immune system is amazing but I never want to test it. She beat so many things. SOOO many things already. But for her---she herself will have immunity hopefully through the end of the year simply by surviving this thing. She asked for a vaccine but is too young. So I have hope.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Rather than rest on a Sunday I rested a bit yesterday after a VERY tiring week. I'd planned yesterday to be a cleaning day but I literally had no umph.......that starts over for me tomorrow. I have 4 days until I take the biggest exam of my life. I need to have a couple meetings tomorrow and do clinic. I was supposed to host interns but its going to be virtual now. I pushed tomorrow's meeting for them to Tuesday. Today I need to study and deep clean some more. Its sheet/blanket wash day. My washer has a "sanitize" setting that really turns up the heat on the wash. Then its back to cleaning, and tossing toys, cleaning their dozens of stuffed animals, etc.....Its 11 AM and I'm so tired already. My husband is doing all the cooking and childminding today. He will help the oldest with schoolwork So....prayers for strength needed.
> 
> The good news is everyone here is doing fine, the oldest with COVID feels good, is playing, and just has a little cabin fever. They've been on immune boosting vitamins for weeks. They literally eat the equivalent of 1/2 their weight in fruits and veggies weekly and very little meat, cows milk (except yogurt which they absolutely love) and lots of water.
> Silver lining: The toddler, who is COVID negative continues to nurse. Since I'm vaccinated, she has been getting a bit of a passive immunity from me since December and January. She is closer to weaning, but not ready to stop I can see. I will likely get my booster the end of the month or next month. I suspect she may have eluded sickness due to that--despite her exposure--- IF THE SCIENCE ON PASSIVE IMMUNITY VIA BREASTMILK and mom's vaccine status is right
> The eldest with COVID was nursed herself until she was almost 4. Her immune system is amazing but I never want to test it. She beat so many things. SOOO many things already. But for her---she herself will have immunity hopefully through the end of the year simply by surviving this thing. She asked for a vaccine but is too young. So I have hope.


So for anyone curious on how children who are nursing react when their mother is vaccinated...the above is one anecdote. I know some folk who are tracking reactions of infants and children who nurse from a vaccinated parent---or the health status of children who were born to mothers who were vaccinated while pregnant and the news is actually positive. So far so good. We can never make conclusions, but the current status and outlook is good. Its a valid concern and a real worry that hasn't manifested any problems yet. I'm sure there is at least 1 negative case out there...The literature will surely report it and others in time.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Thank you so much for sharing this because I have a younger black friend/coworker who is actively trying to start planning a family and she is not a crazy antivaxxer but she wants more data on the vaccines before taking one because of fear for her future unborn child(ren)/long term side effects that we don’t know about and she’s trying to hold out for Novavax but the new mandates may leave her without an option or risk unemployment.


----------



## Peppermynt

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw a pic of Idaho residents having a mask burning party from earlier this year.
> 
> ETA: Yup. States didn't want mask mandates. They made that clear trying to ban them so Joe said OK fine, vaccine mandate it is.


Well that didn’t age well.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I think its a catch 22 all over. Over here, many businesses are suffering short staffing. When I ask, they simply tell us they have staff out due to having COVID themselves or a child has COVID. We don't have required vaccine laws in FL, so this is how businesses are hurt. I remember trying to pick up some food a few weeks ago at a favorite haunt of my family's....I walked up, and she was like, I am not taking any orders right now, my only 2 staff members on site are on break. They need a break because they have been working non-stop for days due to short staffing. So whenever they can take their break, I give it. You can come back later? Maybe in 30 minutes.....Staffing shortages are killing us over here. The few ppl wanting to work are burned in all industries.


Well let that happen. Turn away customers as opposed of having them decreased by a mandate.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ The thing that bothers me about that video of them burning all those masks was remembering when masks and PPE were scarce and healthcare workers had to go without. SMH


----------



## vevster

I'm actually on clubhouse listening to actual business owners discussing the mandates.....


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> 2 family members have covid.  1 is vaxxed the other isn't.  There are 3 other folks in the house all not vaxxed and are older enough to be.  I'm guessing they all have covid.
> They seem to be doing ok.


Family seems to be recovering well. The other folks seemed to have never been tested.  I told the home owners adult child they needed to ensure everyone who lived there was vaxxed ASAP or they had to leave.

One of them was sick, came in contact with folks in the house claim he had allergies then went on vacation not before he told everyone the "the white man is making yall panic for no reason".


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ Thank you so much for sharing this because I have a younger black friend/coworker who is actively trying to start planning a family and she is not a crazy antivaxxer but she wants more data on the vaccines before taking one because of fear for her future unborn child(ren)/long term side effects that we don’t know about and she’s trying to hold out for Novavax but the new mandates may leave her without an option or risk unemployment.


Absolutely. Unfortunately there is more evidence of adverse outcomes with the unvaccinated pregnant than there are with vaccinated pregnant women. Unvaccinated pregnant women are lucky if they make it with mild symptoms considering your immune system HAS to lower itself slightly as not to reject the baby. SO if she has mild symptoms, she will be very uncomfortable for a while and monitored very closely.....For the unvaccinated pregnant who get really sick, but manage to elude death, many are intubated, in ICU and their baby has no access to their milk, or any human  if there isn't a milk donation program already in that hospital. My NICU and the other level 3 NICUS in the region is overwhelmed with premature deliveries due to COVID. I'm talking late 2nd, early 3rd trimester deliveries (24-34 weeks), which is unusual when the mother is otherwise healthy. If you have a preemie you NEED human milk for these fragile immune-sensitive babies. These moms are also in the ICUs a lot as well. For the typical preemie, most mothers are well immediately or within days to be able to do skin to skin, pump their milk, and provide care for their babies, to start the mother-baby bond, which aids the recovery process and eases the transition to motherhood. For many COVID+ moms, the transition is wild. Women have it hard enough SURVIVING a regular pregnancy...adding COVID to the mix ain't where its at. Tell her we just don't have evidence of the problems people THINK is going to happen. Its the same for vaccinating preemies. My own COVID positive kiddie was finally up to 2 lbs and 1 month old when she got her initial vaccination (Hep B). She didn't even get a fever. And she had other things going on. It was also the 1st day I got to hold her skin to skin.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> California businesses have really suffered  over the past 18 months with all the lock downs.  So to impose a loss of over 20% hurts!



So that means 20% of people have been eating in restaurants in West Hollywood while unvaccinated if those businesses incur a loss after the mandate. 

That's not good.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I'm actually on clubhouse listening to actual business owners discussing the mandates.....


Let us know what they say!


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Let us know what they say!


Well, for one they are very upset.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Blame Paul Stanley

Eta: And Paul is vaccinated however he was supposed to quarantine alone for 10 days. People keep playing around and then wonder why more restrictions get put in place.


----------



## Nay

Melaninme said:


> "You're paranoid!" A relative shouted at me over the phone when I told her three months ago that I wear a mask in public even though I'm vaccinated."
> 
> "You don't need to wear that anymore," a friend stated confidently last month, pointing at my mask during a visit at his house. He has had his Covid-19 vaccine but mixes, unmasked, with both the vaccinated and the unvaccinated.
> 
> "Why are you still wearing a mask?" another friend inquired of me irritably at a picnic last month where both vaccinated and unvaccinated were in attendance. We were sitting less than 3 feet apart. She was unmasked, and I did not know her vaccination status."
> 
> "We shouldn't be shamed for wanting to maximize our own protection _and_ wanting to avoid carrying the virus into our communities -- especially to those, like children, who are yet unprotected by a vaccine through no fault of their own. Moreover, some people have underlying medical issues or allergies that prevent them from getting the shot, leaving them vulnerable even to vaccinated people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: I'm wearing a mask. Stop trying to shame me
> 
> 
> For wearing a mask against Covid-19 in public, writes Jade Wu, "I have been called overreactive, too covered up and way too scared," by friends, family, even strangers. But it's her right AND her responsiblity to stay safe and avoid potentially carrying virus into her community, she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


If someone says something, a good response is, "My car has an airbag, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to wear my seatbelt.  I want ALL the protection I can get."  

But really I don't know why it makes people so butthurt that anyone else is being cautious.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ That was brilliant to cut off your access to move about the world.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



In today's episode of playing stupid games and winning stupid prizes....


----------



## PatDM'T

Nay said:


> If someone says something, a good response is, "My car has an airbag, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to wear my seatbelt.  I want ALL the protection I can get."
> 
> But really I don't know why it makes people so butthurt that anyone else is being cautious.


WTH anyone
gives a rat's arse
regarding other
people's continued
use of masks,
I really do not know.

After someone
posted a meme
of the perfect
response for those
nosy parkers who
seem bothered
because some of
us look cute in
masks and know it,
I stole the idea
and designed
this shirt,



then realized
I could not
afford it
(Not worth $43
each, IMO, and
you had to
buy a minimum
of six, which was
the plan to get
it in different colors
to match my masks,
but  that 
is daylight robbery 
right there!)

 Maybe I will
just pull a Trump
and Sharpie that
message directly
on a mask or
graffiti it on
a shirt.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> Blame Paul Stanley
> 
> Eta: And Paul is vaccinated however he was supposed to quarantine alone for 10 days. People keep playing around and then wonder why more restrictions get put in place.


This is why we can't have nice things.   The larger point is that a lot of people give zero  about spreading it around.  

Here's my conspiracy theory as a life long sci-fi/horror fan.  It is a fact that viruses want to spread and every infectious disease story there's always an aspect of the virus causing the host to practice behaviors that allow the virus to spread.   I would not be surprised if a lot of these anti mask anti vax people are asymptomatic carriers who are just doing what the virus neurologically programs them to do.  That's why they come off as so aggressive and irrational.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> Dh and Ds have symptoms.
> Last Friday night Dh and the kids went out of town to his vaccinated sister's house. They got a hotel but spent most of the time at her house on Sat and Sun. The sister told them they didn't have to wear masks in the house. Dh and Ds took theirs off. DD wore hers the WHOLE time every day.
> 
> Well the sister's two small children were running around sick coughing, sneezing, and thick snot running down their noses all day. Dh and Ds were trying to assist and mingle with every body including the kids. DD sat in a corner did school work or read and wouldn't touch the kids or let them come near her. The sister made a comment that DD doesn't like kids and dh said usually. * ( DD gave no F's about coming across as rude or hurt feelings. And it paid off).*
> 
> On Mon dh and Ds said they didn't feel good. Dd is fine. Dh started having chills, body aches feeling weak. Ds got blood shot eyes, mild headache, and feeling the repeated need to clear his throat. Stuffy noses on day two. I bought netti pots and that worked. I told them what to take but I am working a lot and they "forget" when I am not there. Dd is on it, and at home with her mask on because she said they are contagious. Now everybody is in the house with a mask on (except me).
> Their symptoms were progressing at same rate so I know they have/had it.
> Dh didn't want to test. There were no appointments available anywhere smh. Just got him one appointment tomorrow even though he says he feels better but he has a mild cough.
> 
> Dh is kicking himself because he let his guard down. he didn't want to go over his sister's house but felt he had to because she just moved back to the state and he didn't want his family talking about him or think he doesn't care. they were already talking and both sisters were upset because he got a hotel and didn't sleep at her place.
> He said we did all that travelling over the summer and didn't catch anything. He is disappointed.
> 
> His sister kept saying they are coming to visit us next month( they are a close nit family). I just told DH no they can't come. F their feelings they aren't welcome. I don't want anybody over not just them.
> 
> This is a good lesson I have been constantly teaching my kids over the years. Don't ever let somebody inconvenience you, make you feel uncomfortable, or put yourself in a situation just to be nice or not to come off as mean or rude. When your gut feeling is to say no or the right thing to do is say no. People are too nice sometimes, to their own detriment. Lesson learned.


Your daughter has more sense than anybody in that house.  You should be very proud of her.


----------



## Melaninme

Popular Foods That Boost Your Immune System, Says Dietitian — Eat This Not That
					

These are the foods to incorporate into your diet to boost your immune system and keep it in fighting shape, according to an RD.




					www.eatthis.com


----------



## Nay

PatDM'T said:


> WTH anyone
> gives a rat's arse
> regarding other
> people's continued
> use of masks,
> I really do not know.
> 
> After someone
> posted a meme
> of the perfect
> response for those
> nosy parkers who
> seem bothered
> because some of
> us look cute in
> masks and know it,
> I stole the idea
> and designed
> this shirt,
> 
> View attachment 475651
> 
> then realized
> I could not
> afford it
> (Not worth $43,
> each IMO and
> you had to
> buy a minimum
> of six, which was
> the plan to get
> it in different colors
> to match my masks,
> but that is daylight
> robbery right there!)
> 
> Maybe I will
> just pull a Trump
> and Sharpie that
> message directly
> on a mask or
> graffiti it on
> a shirt.


That shirt is actually really cute


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Help is NOT on the way for that southern state.


----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I was astonished to learn that Mississippi’s death rate (per million, not total number) has surpassed New York’s, and is rapidly catching up to New Jersey’s. New Jersey and New York had such outlier death rates, compared to the rest of the country (except maybe Louisiana) from being hard hit early on.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idaho hospitals begin rationing health care amid COVID surge​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOISE, Idaho (AP) — Idaho public health leaders announced Tuesday that they activated “crisis standards of care” allowing health care rationing for the state’s northern hospitals because there are more coronavirus patients than the institutions can handle.
> 
> The Idaho Department of Health and Welfare quietly enacted the move Monday and publicly announced it in a statement Tuesday morning — warning residents that they may not get the care they would normally expect if they need to be hospitalized.
> 
> The move came as the state’s confirmed coronavirus cases skyrocketed in recent weeks. Idaho has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the U.S.
> 
> The state health agency cited “a severe shortage of staffing and available beds in the northern area of the state caused by a massive increase in patients with COVID-19 who require hospitalization.”
> 
> The designation includes 10 hospitals and healthcare systems in the Idaho panhandle and in north-central Idaho. The agency said its goal is to extend care to as many patients as possible and to save as many lives as possible.
> 
> The move allows hospitals to allot scarce resources like intensive care unit rooms to patients most likely to survive and make other dramatic changes to the way they treat patients. Other patients will still receive care, but they may be placed in hospital classrooms or conference rooms rather than traditional hospital rooms or go without some life-saving medical equipment.
> 
> At Kootenai Health — the largest hospital in northern Idaho — some patients are waiting for long periods for beds to open up in the full intensive care unit, said Dr. Robert Scoggins, the chief of staff. Inside the ICU, one critical care nurse might be supervising up to six patients with the help of two other non-critical care nurses. That’s a big departure from the usual one ICU nurse for one ICU patient ratio, he said.
> 
> On Monday, the Coeur d’Alene hospital started moving some coronavirus patients into its nearby conference center. A large classroom in the center was converted into a COVID-19 ward, with temporary dividers separating the beds. Some emergency room patients are being treated in a converted portion of the emergency room lobby, and the hospital’s entire third floor has also been designated for coronavirus patients.
> 
> Urgent and elective surgeries are on hold, Scoggins said, and Kootenai Health is struggling to accept any of the high-level trauma patients that would normally be transferred from the smaller hospitals in the region.
> 
> *Other states are preparing to take similar measures if needed. Hawaii Gov. David Ige quietly signed an order last week releasing hospitals and health care workers from liability if they have to ration health care. *
> 
> The unfolding crush of patients to Idaho hospitals has been anticipated with dread by the state’s heath care providers. Medical experts have said that Idaho could have as many as 30,000 new coronavirus cases a week by mid-September if the current rate of infections lasts.
> 
> “Crisis standards of care is a last resort. It means we have exhausted our resources to the point that our healthcare systems are unable to provide the treatment and care we expect,” Idaho Department of Health and Welfare Director Dave Jeppesen said in a statement.
> 
> He added: “This is a decision I was fervently hoping to avoid. The best tools we have to turn this around is for more people to get vaccinated and to wear masks indoors and in outdoor crowded public places. Please choose to get vaccinated as soon as possible – it is your very best protection against being hospitalized from COVID-19.”
> 
> The designation will remain in effect until there are enough resources — including staffing, hospital beds and equipment or a drop in the number of patients — to provide normal levels of treatment to all.
> 
> More than 500 people were hospitalized statewide with COVID-19 on Sept. 1 and more than a third of them were in intensive care unit beds.
> 
> *Idaho’s hospitals have struggled to fill empty nursing, housekeeping and other health care positions, in part because some staffers have left because they are burned out by the strain of the pandemic and because others have been quarantined because they were exposed to COVID-19.
> 
> Late last month, Little called in 220 medical workers available through federal programs and mobilized 150 Idaho National Guard soldiers to help hospitals cope with the surge.
> 
> Two hundred of the federal workers are medical and administrative staffers available through a contract with the U.S. General Services Administration. The U.S. Department of Defense agreed to send a 20-person medical response team to northern Idaho. The Idaho National Guard soldiers will help with logistical support such as screenings and lab work. *
> 
> On Tuesday, the governor called the move to limit care “an unprecedented and unwanted point in the history of our state” and urged residents to get vaccinated against coronavirus.
> 
> Data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shows that full vaccination with any of the currently available coronavirus vaccines dramatically reduces the risk of requiring hospitalization for a coronavirus infection.
> 
> “More Idahoans need to choose to receive the vaccine so we can minimize the spread of the disease and reduce the number of COVID-19 hospitalizations, many of which involve younger Idahoans and are preventable with safe and effective vaccines,” said Little, who is a Republican.
> 
> When the pandemic first came to Idaho at the start of 2020, Little ordered a partial shutdown of the state — ordering some businesses to temporarily close or shift to take-out style services, banning some large gatherings and asking residents to stay home as much as possible.
> 
> The move was aimed at ensuring that hospitals wouldn’t become overwhelmed by patients. Idaho was on the verge of enacting crisis standards of care during a major coronavirus surge last winter, but narrowly avoided doing so — making this the first time the state has taken the drastic measure.
> 
> Little reopened the state in stages over a period of several months and has not reimposed restrictions limiting gatherings. Businesses are mostly operating as normal.
> 
> *The state’s crisis guidelines are complex, and give hospitals a legal and ethical template to use while rationing care.
> 
> Under the guidelines, patients are given priority scores based on a number of factors that impact their likelihood of surviving a health crisis.
> 
> Those deemed in most in need of care and most likely to benefit from it are put on priority lists for scarce resources like ICU beds.
> 
> Others in dire need but with lower chances of surviving will be given “comfort care” to help keep them pain-free whether they succumb to their illnesses or recover.
> 
> Other patients with serious but not life-threatening medical problems will face delays in receiving care until resources are available. *
> 
> “I hope that your takeaway from this is that the vaccines work. They are the best tool by far that we have,” to keep people from getting seriously sick from the coronavirus, said Jeppesen, the state health department director.
> 
> *The demand on hospitals is likely to increase in coming weeks as case numbers continue to climb, Jeppesen said, so everyone should take steps to avoid needing any emergency care if possible by wearing seatbelts, taking medication as prescribed and reconsidering activities like riding bikes that can lead to accidents.
> 
> “Just be a little more careful,” he said.*


Yet again, why we can't have nice things.

I was listening to a "pissed about the mandate" discussion on black Clubhouse where an adult human said that the failure of hospitals in a pandemic is the hospital's fault and instead of forcing people to get vaccinated that the government should make hospitals get enough beds and staff to cover the public need.  Since it was an antivax room, people agreed with any and every bit of nonsense that agreed with not getting vaccinated. 

Meanwhile, me in the audience





Boy they hate Fauci.  I knew the rednecks were on him because they think he's a Jew but it was definitely news to me that some black folks believe Fauci was at Tuskegee injecting Ms. Evers Boys with syphilis.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ Wayminute how is Anthony Stephen Fauci (Fow-chee) Jew-ish or Jew-like (not that their hate would be rationalized regardless)?  #thisiswhyikeepmyblackbehindathome


----------



## Akemi

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Absolutely. Unfortunately there is more evidence of adverse outcomes with the unvaccinated pregnant than there are with vaccinated pregnant women. Unvaccinated pregnant women are lucky if they make it with mild symptoms considering your immune system HAS to lower itself slightly as not to reject the baby. SO if she has mild symptoms, she will be very uncomfortable for a while and monitored very closely.....For the unvaccinated pregnant who get really sick, but manage to elude death, many are intubated, in ICU and their baby has no access to their milk, or any human  if there isn't a milk donation program already in that hospital. My NICU and the other level 3 NICUS in the region is overwhelmed with premature deliveries due to COVID. I'm talking late 2nd, early 3rd trimester deliveries (24-34 weeks), which is unusual when the mother is otherwise healthy. If you have a preemie you NEED human milk for these fragile immune-sensitive babies. These moms are also in the ICUs a lot as well. For the typical preemie, most mothers are well immediately or within days to be able to do skin to skin, pump their milk, and provide care for their babies, to start the mother-baby bond, which aids the recovery process and eases the transition to motherhood. For many COVID+ moms, the transition is wild. Women have it hard enough SURVIVING a regular pregnancy...adding COVID to the mix ain't where its at. Tell her we just don't have evidence of the problems people THINK is going to happen. Its the same for vaccinating preemies. My own COVID positive kiddie was finally up to 2 lbs and 1 month old when she got her initial vaccination (Hep B). She didn't even get a fever. And she had other things going on. It was also the 1st day I got to hold her skin to skin.


Yep. That is exactly why I got my vaccine in July while pregnant. I had been hesitant about getting it only because I was pregnant (DH had gotten his since April) but at a certain point I just could not take the risk. We are very careful but I could not bear the thought of catching COVID and giving birth prematurely, losing the baby, or losing my life and not being here for my children. Reading about so many pregnant women who had gotten the vaccine and gave birth to healthy babies helped a lot. I just couldn’t take a risk on something that “might” happen from a vaccine when I could see numerous example of things that have actually happened to pregnant women with COVID.

I have more peace of mind now and we are still as careful as we were before getting the vaccine. The vaccines went fine, baby is fine, and I am now 28 weeks along. 

And I am so glad that I will be able to pass antibodies on to baby when I breastfeed. (I want to try to give some pumped breastmilk to my 3 year old though I stopped breastfeeding her at 17 months- I want her to get some antibodies too!)


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.   The larger point is that a lot of people give zero  about spreading it around.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory as a life long sci-fi/horror fan.  It is a fact that viruses want to spread and every infectious disease story there's always an aspect of the virus causing the host to practice behaviors that allow the virus to spread.   I would not be surprised if a lot of these anti mask anti vax people are asymptomatic carriers who are just doing what the virus neurologically programs them to do.  That's why they come off as so aggressive and irrational.



But those of us who got vaccinated are supposed to be the zombies lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ Wayminute how is Anthony Stephen Fauci (Fow-chee) Jew-ish or Jew-like (not that their hate would be rationalized regardless)?  #thisiswhyikeepmyblackbehindathome


The last name is overlooked.  He looks Jewish to the masses who only identify Italians as looking like Guido's.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> But those of us who got vaccinated are supposed to be the zombies lol


If the magnetic arm causing tracker vaccine turns me into a zombie I promise I'm pouring hot sauce on all the unvaxxed before I bite 'em.  I got plans no programming needed.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> Boys more at risk from Pfizer jab side-effect than Covid, suggests study
> 
> 
> US researchers say teenagers are more likely to get vaccine-related myocarditis than end up in hospital with Covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



This is apparently false.


----------



## LostInAdream

Was exposed to someone who was in direct contact of someone who tested positive today. Going to get me and my child tested in the morning.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

LostInAdream said:


> Was exposed to someone who was in direct contact of someone who tested positive today. Going to get me and my child tested in the morning.


Thankfully you were notified early. Praying for a negative result for you and your little one.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> *We just found out my daughter's 40 YO very muscular and seemingly healthy PE teacher has a hole in his lungs and was intubated last night.* She had been saying one of the PE coaches was out and she can't wait for him to return, and this one happened to be her favorite. I don't think he was vaccinated. While the death (of the 3rd grader) has hit the local news, the school has been announcing more COVID positive kids, the last one got tested over the weekend and parents smartly kept them home while the test was pending. Asymptomatic though. Sigh.
> I'm bracing for school closures. I think teacher illness will be the impetus. This is unsustainable.
> Plus our Gov threatened the superintendent despite knowing about the death.


That was August 24th. He died early this morning. It will likely be all over the news. That's 2 deaths at MY child's Elementary school. One of the schools where majority of the teachers are vaccinated and where the school and the teachers were pretty compliant with masking. He got infected right before school started and never started class at all. She had simply been told he was sick. He was intubated 12 days after school started. Anyway, I hate COVID.

ETA: He was unvaccinated. Apparently his wife is local to the community and her classmates were saying she needed to take down her post where she said they decided not to get vaccinated. So that's going viral as well


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

LostInAdream said:


> Was exposed to someone who was in direct contact of someone who tested positive today. Going to get me and my child tested in the morning.


Good luck! So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Melaninme said:


> "You're paranoid!" A relative shouted at me over the phone when I told her three months ago that I wear a mask in public even though I'm vaccinated."
> 
> "You don't need to wear that anymore," a friend stated confidently last month, pointing at my mask during a visit at his house. He has had his Covid-19 vaccine but mixes, unmasked, with both the vaccinated and the unvaccinated.
> 
> "Why are you still wearing a mask?" another friend inquired of me irritably at a picnic last month where both vaccinated and unvaccinated were in attendance. We were sitting less than 3 feet apart. She was unmasked, and I did not know her vaccination status."
> 
> "We shouldn't be shamed for wanting to maximize our own protection _and_ wanting to avoid carrying the virus into our communities -- especially to those, like children, who are yet unprotected by a vaccine through no fault of their own. Moreover, some people have underlying medical issues or allergies that prevent them from getting the shot, leaving them vulnerable even to vaccinated people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: I'm wearing a mask. Stop trying to shame me
> 
> 
> For wearing a mask against Covid-19 in public, writes Jade Wu, "I have been called overreactive, too covered up and way too scared," by friends, family, even strangers. But it's her right AND her responsiblity to stay safe and avoid potentially carrying virus into her community, she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I wish someone would say something to me about my mask.


----------



## Peppermynt

Peppermynt said:


> Just heard back from a good friend - she has Covid.
> 
> I texted her end of July and didn't hear back. Texted her again today and she said she's on day 13 of symptoms. She has the Delta variant version. Thankfully she is vaccinated (and had been double masking) but she caught it anyway. So far her 3 kids and hubby are all testing negative. She said Sunday was the first day she felt okay enough to get out of bed. And then was totally exhausted on Monday because of that. Stay alert y'all.



Texted my friend on Saturday and just heard back from her this morning. She's not feeling well.   She's headed for a chest ct shortly and has an echo scheduled this afternoon.


----------



## Everything Zen

Man dies of heart attack after 43 hospitals with full ICUs turned him away
					

The family of an Alabama man who died of heart issues is asking people to get COVID-19 vaccines after more than 40 hospitals were unable to accept him due to full cardiac ICUs.




					www.google.com


----------



## Evolving78

LostInAdream said:


> Was exposed to someone who was in direct contact of someone who tested positive today. Going to get me and my child tested in the morning.


Are y’all ok?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I wish someone would say something to me about my mask.


No ma'am,  If you happen upon any of these death breathers in public, do not engaged.  For your own safety get as far away from unmasked people as quickly as you can.

These  are unhinged. (That's that Covid wanting to spread making them act crazy)
1 year ago

10 months ago

Last week


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

It would be one thing if they were content just not wearing masks but they’re so entitled and spiteful that they inflict themselves on other people. They deserve all the penalties and consequences life and the legal system have to offer.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I haven't finished reading but its lengthy. The article is not behind a paywall.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Peep how she not only refused to wear a mask, she mocked it with her Zorro mask. The hospital has received bomb threats because she didn't get ivermectin. Regardless of what you think about alternative treatments, it takes a new kind of fool to demand them in a hospital when you know their stance. You're not bending the world to your will. You're courting death.

I predict salaries for medical professionals will skyrocket in the coming years to keep up with the shortage caused by burnout. There won't be enough recruits from other countries to keep up with demand.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

My 26 year old pregnant patient had it, symptoms were sore throat, voice changed, cough, chills, body aches, tired, diarrhea and 5 days after giving birth couldnt breathe and had to be hospitalized and intubated. A month later now is recovering. We believe the husband gave it to the wife cuz he was positive first while she was negative.

Her husband only had a sore throat, headache, fever, then a mild cough. he only took aspirin and he felt better after a week and tested negative.
So the more symptoms one has the severity increases and more likely to be hospitalized.





Black Ambrosia said:


> Peep how she not only refused to wear a mask, she mocked it with her Zorro mask. The hospital has received bomb threats because she didn't get ivermectin. Regardless of what you think about alternative treatments, it takes a new kind of fool to demand them in a hospital when you know their stance. You're not bending the world to your will. You're courting death.
> 
> I predict salaries for medical professionals will skyrocket in the coming years to keep up with the shortage caused by burnout. There won't be enough recruits from other countries to keep up with demand.



But why didn't she take ivermectin BEFORE she went to the hospital. You can't demand a hospital give you anything.


How it started.                          .How it ended


----------



## Peppermynt

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I wish someone would say something to me about my mask.


Crackers is right. People are crazy and we shouldn’t say a thing to them. The latest insanity:

VIDEO: Man kicks woman down Brooklyn subway station escalator​








						VIDEO: Man kicks woman down Brooklyn subway station escalator
					

The 32-year-old victim was riding up an escalator at the Atlantic Ave-Barclays Center station about 7:15 p.m. when the attacker, who wore a backpack and a mask, jostled past her, cops said.




					www.nydailynews.com
				






Spoiler: Article



A monstrous subway commuter kicked a woman down a Brooklyn escalator after she called him out for shoving past her, chilling video shows.

The 32-year-old victim was riding up an escalator at the Atlantic Ave-Barclays Center station about 7:15 p.m. Thursday when the attacker, who wore a backpack and a mask, jostled past her, cops said.

She quipped to the man, “Say, excuse me,” and he responded, “I did” — and kicked her square in the chest, cops said.




Police released a picture of a man who kicked a woman down the escalator at Atlantic Ave-Barclays Center station in Brooklyn on Thursday. (DCPI)

The woman tumbled backwards to the bottom of the escalator, while the man turned around, walked up the moving steps and left the station.

The victim suffered cuts and bruises on her back, arms, legs, right knee and right thigh, and trauma to her left ankle, cops said. She refused medical attention at the scene.

Police released video of the attack Sunday night, and a photo of the suspect, and asked that anyone with information call Crime Stoppers at (800) 577-TIPS.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Peppermynt said:


> Crackers is right. People are crazy and we shouldn’t say a thing to them. The latest insanity:
> 
> VIDEO: Man kicks woman down Brooklyn subway station escalator​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Man kicks woman down Brooklyn subway station escalator
> 
> 
> The 32-year-old victim was riding up an escalator at the Atlantic Ave-Barclays Center station about 7:15 p.m. when the attacker, who wore a backpack and a mask, jostled past her, cops said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nydailynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> A monstrous subway commuter kicked a woman down a Brooklyn escalator after she called him out for shoving past her, chilling video shows.
> 
> The 32-year-old victim was riding up an escalator at the Atlantic Ave-Barclays Center station about 7:15 p.m. Thursday when the attacker, who wore a backpack and a mask, jostled past her, cops said.
> 
> She quipped to the man, “Say, excuse me,” and he responded, “I did” — and kicked her square in the chest, cops said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police released a picture of a man who kicked a woman down the escalator at Atlantic Ave-Barclays Center station in Brooklyn on Thursday. (DCPI)
> 
> The woman tumbled backwards to the bottom of the escalator, while the man turned around, walked up the moving steps and left the station.
> 
> The victim suffered cuts and bruises on her back, arms, legs, right knee and right thigh, and trauma to her left ankle, cops said. She refused medical attention at the scene.
> 
> Police released video of the attack Sunday night, and a photo of the suspect, and asked that anyone with information call Crime Stoppers at (800) 577-TIPS.


Kicking somebody in the chest so hard they fall down an escalator is some diabolical ish. I have a slick mouth when I've had enough so I get why she said what she said. This is like how people cut you off in traffic and then give you the finger like you wronged them but a million times worse. My hope is that he'll be easy to find. People tend to follow the same routes. He's probably taken that train around the same time for awhile.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Mayne...


----------



## vevster

Nicki was just with Rihanna. Hope she didn’t get it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Crackers Phinn

An unvaxxed employee planned a trip to a foreign country and asked me if they needed to do anything before coming back to work.  I checked the CDC website and told them the unvaxxed requirement is to quarantine for 7 (PTO/unpaid) days before returning to work and sent them the link.  I also sent them a link to the country's travel advisory that required 10 day isolation upon arrival.   This genius bought the ticket not factoring into the 17 extra days required to go and come back.    Not to mention that this country is Level 3 and has a recommendation that says "Please don't come here unvaccinated".  
~~~~~~~~~~~~
The thing that really gets me is the conspiracy theorists who think a virus that is touching almost every nook and cranny of the globe is some kind of hoax.   The whole world cannot have been in on a conspiracy this long without some kind of leak.  Even if you think U.S. hospitals  are in on some billing scam to get paid off the vaccines, how do you account for random country on the other side of the world having the same thing happening.  

I don't know why I keep tryna understand crazy.


----------



## january noir

Crackers Phinn said:


> An unvaxxed employee planned a trip to a foreign country and asked me if they needed to do anything before coming back to work.  I checked the CDC website and told them the unvaxxed requirement is to quarantine for 7 (PTO/unpaid) days before returning to work and sent them the link.  I also sent them a link to the country's travel advisory that required 10 day isolation upon arrival.   This genius bought the ticket not factoring into the 17 extra days required to go and come back.    Not to mention that this country is Level 3 and has a recommendation that says "Please don't come here unvaccinated".
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The thing that really gets me is the conspiracy theorists who think a virus that is touching almost every nook and cranny of the globe is some kind of hoax.   The whole world cannot have been in on a conspiracy this long without some kind of leak.  Even if you think U.S. hospitals  are in on some billing scam to get paid off the vaccines, how do you account for random country on the other side of the world having the same thing happening.
> 
> *I don't know why I keep tryna understand crazy.*


You and me both.  
I actually said I was going to stop reading and commenting in this thread because the news posted is too tragic and I swear I ain't got time to be depressed, but depressed I am, nonetheless.  It kind of breaks my heart that we are going through all of this at a time where we must stick together and do what we need to do for everyone, just not ourselves.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> An unvaxxed employee planned a trip to a foreign country and asked me if they needed to do anything before coming back to work.  I checked the CDC website and told them the unvaxxed requirement is to quarantine for 7 (PTO/unpaid) days before returning to work and sent them the link.  I also sent them a link to the country's travel advisory that required 10 day isolation upon arrival.   This genius bought the ticket not factoring into the 17 extra days required to go and come back.    Not to mention that this country is Level 3 and has a recommendation that says "Please don't come here unvaccinated".
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The thing that really gets me is the conspiracy theorists who think a virus that is touching almost every nook and cranny of the globe is some kind of hoax.   The whole world cannot have been in on a conspiracy this long without some kind of leak.  Even if you think U.S. hospitals  are in on some billing scam to get paid off the vaccines, how do you account for random country on the other side of the world having the same thing happening.
> 
> I don't know why I keep tryna understand crazy.


wow. Just WOW.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Akemi said:


> Yep. That is exactly why I got my vaccine in July while pregnant. I had been hesitant about getting it only because I was pregnant (DH had gotten his since April) but at a certain point I just could not take the risk. We are very careful but I could not bear the thought of catching COVID and giving birth prematurely, losing the baby, or losing my life and not being here for my children. Reading about so many pregnant women who had gotten the vaccine and gave birth to healthy babies helped a lot. I just couldn’t take a risk on something that “might” happen from a vaccine when I could see numerous example of things that have actually happened to pregnant women with COVID.
> 
> I have more peace of mind now and we are still as careful as we were before getting the vaccine. The vaccines went fine, baby is fine, and I am now 28 weeks along.
> 
> And I am so glad that I will be able to pass antibodies on to baby when I breastfeed. (I want to try to give some pumped breastmilk to my 3 year old though I stopped breastfeeding her at 17 months- I want her to get some antibodies too!)


So glad you were okay. I had a Board meeting this afternoon for a State breastfeeding coalition that I chair and one of the nurses is in L&D and is a lactation consultant. She said she'd never think she'd see the day she is friends with the ICU Director. She says women are delivering babies IN the ICU now. My poor board member is BURNED out.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

january noir said:


> You and me both.
> I actually said I was going to stop reading and commenting in this thread because the news posted is too tragic and I swear I ain't got time to be depressed, but depressed I am, nonetheless.  It kind of breaks my heart that we are going through all of this at a time where we must stick together and do what we need to do for everyone, just not ourselves.


I get it. Sometimes I feel that way about the stuff here and the stuff I post. I think we're a well informed group so I try to capture things that may be missed in casual observation of the news. My motivation is for us to continue being vigilant. I wish it wasn't so depressing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

To add to the Nicki mess. Lolol


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> My 26 year old pregnant patient had it, symptoms were sore throat, voice changed, cough, chills, body aches, diarrhea and 5 days after giving birth couldnt breathe and had to be hospitalized and intubated. A month later now is recovering. We believe the husband gave it to the wife cuz he was positive first while she was negative.
> 
> Her husband only had a sore throat, headache, fever, then a mild cough. he only took aspirin and he felt better after a week and tested negative.
> So the more symptoms one has the severity increases and more likely to be hospitalized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why didn't she take ivermectin BEFORE she went to the hospital. You can't demand a hospital give you anything.
> 
> 
> How it started.                          .How it ended


She probably did take ivermectin before she went to the hospital. These nutty people went and bought ivermectin from the livestock supply stores if they couldn’t get a doctor to prescribe it.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Since he had to get a shot, I'm going to go with gonorrhea.

If he had to get 2 shots, it's syphilis.

Good on the would be bride for calling it quits.


----------



## LostInAdream

LostInAdream said:


> Was exposed to someone who was in direct contact of someone who tested positive today. Going to get me and my child tested in the morning.


We are both negative   Thank y’all for the well wishes!! The person who was the direct contact also tested negative. I’m so happy as she is 5 months pregnant. I’m not going anywhere or being around anyone until this ish is done. The anxiety is too much for me. So thankful I will be going fully remote as soon as my computer equipment comes in.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This didn’t even occur to me but it’s so true.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> This didn’t even occur to me but it’s so true.


I was just gonna respond until I read the very bottom. ION understand the logic.

This girl expressed regret about the shots in her butt AFTER getting the shots. Like----gul you ain't do your research?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> This didn’t even occur to me but it’s so true.


On comment said "DID you do research on your husband?"


----------



## BrownBetty

I was scheduled to get lashes today, the tech just tested postive so no go.  Sigh...


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I ain’t got my feet done since before the pandemic started, my brows have been touched even longer than that because I swear these people left me one higher than the other so I always had this surprised one eyed look one my face. I’ve gone to my beautician maybe 3 times.

I guess I have to go get that stuff taken care of now to attend my little cousin’s wedding and represent our side of the family because my parents definitely can’t go since our beloved dog suddenly went blind/has an unknown infection a little over a month ago and my mom now has 2 glaucoma patients between him and my dad whose grown behind can’t put a single drop in his eye by himself. There are seven drops/ointments between the two of them. Since they’re older and can’t get around anymore, I’ve been driving them back and forth to a vet ophthalmologist in IL. Poor babbthad to have one eye removed it was a mess. I have lost 10 pounds from stress in the past month.

I’m irritated because the bride and groom just decided I had a part in the wedding without telling me until I declined the rehearsal dinner- I am supposed to read a poem/scripture. Like when we’re y’all gonna say something - bc over ummm this whole pandemic thing I was planning on sending a big check and not coming.  

I really wish people would be more sensible during this time and rethink weddings and celebrations. I can’t help but feel a sense of selfishness about it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

So when people think the vaccine requirements aren't working and covid is still doing it's thing...


----------



## dancinstallion

Dh tested negative twice. He hasn't called his sister nor has his sister called him. I think she knows what's up and hence the quietness. Dh and ds had *7* of the 11 symptoms we screen for at work. I am little pissed/upset that he is taking it lightly because he is negative and feels better. I told him people die in 3 weeks or less with these symptoms or get intubated. I told him to call his sister because I can't believe they are passing covid around all willy nilly, and everybody is acting like everything is OK, and trying to forget about it, also how is her sick husband and MIL doing?  If they are so close why isn't anyone checking on each other when they know family members are sick. He said no he isn't calling her just to feed my ego and he thinks he had the flu.. Da fuq?


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I ain’t got my feet done since before the pandemic started, my brows have been touched even longer than that because I swear these people left me one higher than the other so I always had this surprised one eyed look one my face. I’ve gone to my beautician maybe 3 times.
> 
> I guess I have to go get that stuff taken care of now to attend my little cousin’s wedding and represent our side of the family because my parents definitely can’t go since our beloved dog suddenly went blind/has an unknown infection a little over a month ago and my mom now has 2 glaucoma patients between him and my dad whose grown behind can’t put a single drop in his eye by himself. There are seven drops/ointments between the two of them. Since they’re older and can’t get around anymore, I’ve been driving them back and forth to a vet ophthalmologist in IL. Poor babbthad to have one eye removed it was a mess. I have lost 10 pounds from stress in the past month.
> 
> I’m irritated because the bride and groom just decided I had a part in the wedding without telling me until I declined the rehearsal dinner- I am supposed to read a poem/scripture. Like when we’re y’all gonna say something - bc over ummm this whole pandemic thing I was planning on sending a big check and not coming.
> 
> I really wish people would be more sensible during this time and rethink weddings and celebrations. I can’t help but feel a sense of selfishness about it.


I do mani/pedis better than the Koreans now because I have not been in any shop or spa since this mess started.  My husband has learned to give a decent massage and I have mastered the at home facial.  I laminated my brows at home because that look requires less precision when shaping. There are too many people pretending to be vaccinated and these kinds of services require too much very close contact for me.


----------



## Everything Zen

https://link.medium.com/lZcaAZd1xjb
		

Here’s the Real Reason Some Downplay the Dangers of COVID


----------



## Kanky

My neighbors had a “block party vacation” where they all went to Punta Cana.  The street was almost empty for a week. I passed because there is a pandemic and I am not trying to hang out with middle aged white folks like that anyway. They came back and two people (let’s call them Jane and Jim) had breakthrough Covid. Jane and Jim’s spouses did not get breakthrough Covid, but apparently Jane and Jim spent a lot of time  together while on vacation. Now there is a for sale sign up at Jane’s house and Jim’s wife is posting cryptic messages about trust and betrayal on Facebook. I kind of wish I’d gone on the trip now.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## SoniT

"My cousin's friend became impotent..."  She's going by hearsay. I agree with Joy Reid. That was very irresponsible.


----------



## BrownBetty

I've had a mani and pedi.  Everyone is masked, plexiglass barrier, fresh air from open doors. 
I'm back on the diy though come the fall.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This is a reach for Nicki. She said she needed to do more research right around the time she talked about her cousin having an adverse reaction to the vaccine that most people believe was actually an STI. It just makes her look ignorant so her “research” is questionable.

It’s not a good look for Joy to go after another Black woman in front of white people on national tv but I don’t have a problem with what she said. I don’t think she knew it but Nicki is spreading lies and that kind of thing becomes the next uneducated person’s research.


----------



## BrownBetty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


Nicki is too grown for these type of shenanigans, just a disappointment.  Joy holding her accountability for spreading disinformation isn't putting her down.  Uggh


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Crackers Phinn

All the whorish men Nicki be around and it’s easier for her to digest that the vaccine is a more likely explanation for that outcome than an untreated STD. 

It reminds me of a Facebook screenshot  I posted in the COVID humor thread where a lady was warning others that the vaccine gave her husband a burning sensation when he urinated.  

Pro butt shots and anti vaccine is a whole new absurdity low.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> So when people think the vaccine requirements aren't working and covid is still doing it's thing...


It makes me wonder how many of these "break through" infection stories being reported are real.  I know that vaccinated people can get Covid and depending on their co-morbidities become ill but if unvaxxed people are actually being registered as vaxxed then their cases are skewing the data.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is a reach for Nicki. She said she needed to do more research right around the time she talked about her cousin having an adverse reaction to the vaccine that most people believe was actually an STI. It just makes her look ignorant so her “research” is questionable.
> 
> *It’s not a good look for Joy to go after another Black woman in front of white people on national* tv but I don’t have a problem with what she said. I don’t think she knew it but Nicki is spreading lies and that kind of thing becomes the next uneducated person’s research.


Naw, it's a good look to dispel dumb pooh, especially as elders. The white people are go be fine.  We ain't.

I am all for solidarity between black women and there's a lot that I wouldn't say in mixed company but this foolery needed to be checked.  That said,  going the "sista sista sista" route in the checking wasn't the best choice.  Nicki is known for being loud and wrong and I would have expected exactly the response that she gave so there was no point to appealing to sisterhood.  Nicki should have got that straight "you dumb" shether venom said with Joy's whole chest.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Kanky said:


> My neighbors had a “block party vacation” where they all went to Punta Cana.  The street was almost empty for a week. I passed because there is a pandemic and I am not trying to hang out with middle aged white folks like that anyway. They came back and two people (let’s call them Jane and Jim) had breakthrough Covid. Jane and Jim’s spouses did not get breakthrough Covid, but apparently Jane and Jim spent a lot of time  together while on vacation. Now there is a for sale sign up at Jane’s house and Jim’s wife is posting cryptic messages about trust and betrayal on Facebook. I kind of wish I’d gone on the trip now.



Don't let Tyler Perry see this lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> It makes me wonder how many of these "break through" infection stories being reported are real.  I know that vaccinated people can get Covid and depending on their co-morbidities become ill but if unvaxxed people are actually being registered as vaxxed then their cases are skewing the data.



Yup. I can totally see people saying they are vaccinated when they aren't. It's like when insurance ask you if you were wearing your seat belt when you get in a fender bender. Even if you weren't wearing one, who's actually gonna admit it?


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Kanky

This is horrific. I don’t understand what kind of “research” these people are doing that hasn’t already been done by better trained, better educated people.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/13/us/california-family-covid-death-orphan-five-children/index.html


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> Naw, it's a good look to dispel dumb pooh, especially as elders. The white people are go be fine.  We ain't.
> 
> I am all for solidarity between black women and there's a lot that I wouldn't say in mixed company but this foolery needed to be checked.  That said,  going the "sista sista sista" route in the checking wasn't the best choice.  Nicki is known for being loud and wrong and I would have expected exactly the response that she gave so there was no point to appealing to sisterhood.  Nicki should have got that straight "you dumb" shether venom said with Joy's whole chest.


I am completely disgusted by wealthy people who can afford the best possible medical care telling average black people who already face medical racism and issues with access to quality healthcare that they don’t need to get a vaccine. When they are rationing care in hospitals black people cannot count on getting a fair shot. It is hard enough to be taken seriously by healthcare professionals under good circumstances. Nikki needed to be told about herself. I wonder how many people will die or suffer long term illness because they listened to her stupidity.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Flame Monroe is a transgender who visits the Breakfast Club frequently.  "She" is vaccine hesitant because the illegal butt, boob and FACE shots from 20+ years ago done in somebody's garage are unknown substances and Flame ain't tryna rock the boat.  I think that is a valid concern.   Flame also wears a mask, distances from everybody except barely legal dudes and encourages black folks to do what they think they ought to when it comes to vaccinations.

I'll take do what you think you ought to over the vaccine gave a friend of a friend a broken paynus.


----------



## awhyley

Kanky said:


> This is horrific. *I don’t understand what kind of “research” these people are doing that hasn’t already been done by better trained, better educated people*.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/13/us/california-family-covid-death-orphan-five-children/index.html



Exactly.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Published scientific research papers from the original sources  aren't incredibly difficult to follow if you are proficient in  statistics or STEM classes at the collegiate or high school level and understand confidence intervals,  neither is reading the subject matter in material found at the library but given that the new discussion is triggered by a Nicki Minaj comment that is all most folks will remember.



awhyley said:


> Exactly.
> 
> View attachment 475705


----------



## Kanky

Lylddlebit said:


> Published scientific research papers from the original sources  aren't incredibly difficult to follow if you are proficient in  statistics or STEM classes at the collegiate or high school level and understand confidence intervals,  neither is reading the subject matter in material found at the library but given that the new discussion is triggered by a Nicki Minaj comment that is all most folks will remember.


This is not what the anti-vax folks are doing, and I’m pretty sure that you know that.  They are sharing Facebook memes, home remedies and conspiracy theories that big pharma is keeping the ivermectin/hydroxychloroquine Covid cure a secret.

Every once and while someone will go and read actual research and then will claim to have discovered a problem that everyone else in the world has missed. They follow that up by posting some chart full of obvious errors and nonsense that people who actually understand the research find immediately but that fools the type of people who share conspiracy theories and home remedies on Facebook.


----------



## menina

Contrarian me: I mean, nicki did also tweet to wear your mask, so  lol


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I wont go into detail but I was at an outside event for DS when I saw a lady (that I kinda know) in distress while holding  a baby. She has an 8 year old autistic son who was overloaded and throwing a major fit. She wanted to take him to the car to get him calmed.
I offered to hold the baby so she could take care of her other child without having to hold the baby too .  

Baby and I were cool for a bit until baby started coughing all over me and the drainage started coming out of her nose. I had a mask in my purse but didnt have it on and didnt think to grab it before I offered help to the mom. Hopefully the baby just had a cold :/ It's my own fault for not keeping my mask with me. I was kind of standing off by myself with my other kids when I saw the mom having trouble.


----------



## Kanky

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I wont go into detail but I was at an outside event for DS when I saw a lady (that I kinda know) in distress while holding  a baby. She has an 8 year old autistic son who was overloaded and throwing a major fit. She wanted to take him to the car to get him calmed.
> I offered to hold the baby so she could take care of her other child without having to hold the baby too .
> 
> Baby and I were cool for a bit until baby started coughing all over me and the drainage started coming out of her nose. I had a mask in my purse but didnt have it on and didnt think to grab it before I offered help to the mom. Hopefully the baby just had a cold :/ It's my own fault for not keeping my mask with me. I was kind of standing off by myself with my other kids when I saw the mom having trouble.


You are such a sweetheart to do that. A lot of kids have colds and allergies right now. And you were outside which helps. If you are really worried maybe the mom would test and let you know. She might’ve tested already. I’ve taken my kids to be tested over what turned out to be allergies twice.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> My neighbors had a “block party vacation” where they all went to Punta Cana.  The street was almost empty for a week. I passed because there is a pandemic and I am not trying to hang out with middle aged white folks like that anyway. They came back and two people (let’s call them Jane and Jim) had breakthrough Covid. Jane and Jim’s spouses did not get breakthrough Covid, but apparently Jane and Jim spent a lot of time  together while on vacation. Now there is a for sale sign up at Jane’s house and Jim’s wife is posting cryptic messages about trust and betrayal on Facebook. I kind of wish I’d gone on the trip now.


I quite enjoyed that tea.

*SIP*


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I wont go into detail but I was at an outside event for DS when I saw a lady (that I kinda know) in distress while holding  a baby. She has an 8 year old autistic son who was overloaded and throwing a major fit. She wanted to take him to the car to get him calmed.
> I offered to hold the baby so she could take care of her other child without having to hold the baby too .
> 
> Baby and I were cool for a bit until baby started coughing all over me and the drainage started coming out of her nose. I had a mask in my purse but didnt have it on and didnt think to grab it before I offered help to the mom. Hopefully the baby just had a cold :/ It's my own fault for not keeping my mask with me. I was kind of standing off by myself with my other kids when I saw the mom having trouble.



Man it sucks now that have to be on alert about EVERYTHING. The friend who passed her cold to me from her kid needed someone to watch him for a few hours last week. Last time we talked she said he had the sniffles, potentially from starting a new daycare. Nope nope and nope. Could be sniffles, could be covid.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

menina said:


> Contrarian me: I mean, nicki did also tweet to wear your mask, so  lol


with TWO...TWO strings!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I wont go into detail but I was at an outside event for DS when I saw a lady (that I kinda know) in distress while holding  a baby. She has an 8 year old autistic son who was overloaded and throwing a major fit. She wanted to take him to the car to get him calmed.
> I offered to hold the baby so she could take care of her other child without having to hold the baby too .
> 
> Baby and I were cool for a bit until baby started coughing all over me and the drainage started coming out of her nose. I had a mask in my purse but didnt have it on and didnt think to grab it before I offered help to the mom. Hopefully the baby just had a cold :/ It's my own fault for not keeping my mask with me. I was kind of standing off by myself with my other kids when I saw the mom having trouble.


Oh yeah...no more of that. I was upset with my friend who's 2 month old got it. She only got it cause they had a full rotation of people in and out of the house visiting, hugging, and kissing that baby. Her young husband almost died. They are YOUNG. She is a stay at home mom in school with 3 kids under 3.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> So when people think the vaccine requirements aren't working and covid is still doing it's thing...


They are getting smarter but its REALLY risky. If its like the FL database, you know WHO entered the data, when and where. Like its a MEDICAL RECORD per se and time stamped. 

This is ILLEGAL. You'd have to pay me way more than $250 to make it worth my time. Falsifying medical documents? Doing the most. The people who entering the information are probably vaccinated. Plus most of these databases are linked to your name, DOB and many times: SS#

When we were doing Hep A vaccines in the jail due to an outbreak (Feb 2020, when we were first discussing COVID)...and we were entering the inmates vaccine....I had to tell many of them they didn't need it because they had it when they were children back in the 80's and 90's. So a booster wasn't needed. They literally forgot. I said, your mom made sure you were vaccinated as as a child!!! You trust these people TAKING YOUR MONEY...with your personal ish??


----------



## PatDM'T

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I wont go into detail but I was at an outside event for DS when I saw a lady (that I kinda know) in distress while holding  a baby. She has an 8 year old autistic son who was overloaded and throwing a major fit. She wanted to take him to the car to get him calmed.
> I offered to hold the baby so she could take care of her other child without having to hold the baby too .
> 
> Baby and I were cool for a bit until baby started coughing all over me and the drainage started coming out of her nose. I had a mask in my purse but didnt have it on and didnt think to grab it before I offered help to the mom. Hopefully the baby just had a cold :/ It's my own fault for not keeping my mask with me. I was kind of standing off by myself with my other kids when I saw the mom having trouble.


Hope you are OK. 

My mask stays 
on my chin all
day that I am
out and about
and it has become
second nature to
lift it over my nose
any time I get
ready to approach
people or when
I see them coming.

Antimaskers keep
saying they
cannot hear me
with the mask
on, but I got 
good negro 
vocal cords 
so that's an 
easy fix
#IAmFelineThunder
#HearMeRoar
CAN YOU
HEAR ME NOW?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lylddlebit said:


> Published scientific research papers from the original sources  aren't incredibly difficult to follow if you are proficient in  statistics or STEM classes at the collegiate or high school level and understand confidence intervals,  neither is reading the subject matter in material found at the library but given that the new discussion is triggered by a Nicki Minaj comment that is all most folks will remember.


I'm pretty smart at a lot of things but I'll admit to looking for sources that will "dumb down" science and technology for me to understand since that's not my strong point.


Kanky said:


> You are such a sweetheart to do that. A lot of kids have colds and allergies right now. And you were outside which helps. If you are really worried maybe the mom would test and let you know. She might’ve tested already. I’ve taken my kids to be tested over what turned out to be allergies twice.


Girl she is a saint cuz as soon as that baby started coughin and mucusing it's real possible this would have been me.





I need to stop lying I wouldn't have been holding the baby in the first place.  Mama would have had to figure her situation out.  I know what kind of person that makes me and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Melaninme

Could an Israeli HIV drug stop COVID-19 in only a few days?
					

Code Pharma's Codivir is getting ready to launch a Phase II study to find out.




					m.jpost.com


----------



## HappyAtLast

Kanky said:


> This is horrific. I don’t understand what kind of “research” these people are doing that hasn’t already been done by better trained, better educated people.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/13/us/california-family-covid-death-orphan-five-children/index.html


----------



## Kanky

And here are the results of that research.  



HappyAtLast said:


> View attachment 475711


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> This is horrific. I don’t understand what kind of “research” these people are doing that hasn’t already been done by better trained, better educated people.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/13/us/california-family-covid-death-orphan-five-children/index.html


Damn shame about this family.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> This is horrific. I don’t understand what kind of “research” these people are doing that hasn’t already been done by better trained, better educated people.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/13/us/california-family-covid-death-orphan-five-children/index.html


I wasn’t going to post this because it’s depressing but it feels more relevant than those folks.


----------



## dynamic1

PatDM'T said:


> Hope you are OK.
> 
> My mask stays
> on my chin all
> day that I am
> out and about
> and it has become
> second nature to
> lift it over my nose
> any time I get
> ready to approach
> people or when
> I see them coming.
> 
> *Antimaskers keep
> saying they
> cannot hear me
> with the mask
> on, but I got
> good negro
> vocal cords
> so that's an
> easy fix
> #IAmFelineThunder
> #HearMeRoar
> CAN YOU
> HEAR ME NOW?*


I have talked to people on the phone double masked with a filter out of necessity in a public space and no one ever asked me to repeat myself.

Sometimes it really is Anti maskers (well mostly) saying they can't hear me with the mask on. However, what I've come to realize is there are some people who listen with their eyes, not just ears and may have poor hearing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I was wrong. Our governor said he would have issued a state wide mask mandate but the legislators passed laws that restrict his health orders power. 

Mind you the governor and above mentioned legislators are from the same political party. - _-

It be your own people.


----------



## PatDM'T

dynamic1 said:


> I have talked to people on the phone double masked with a filter out of necessity in a public space and no one ever asked me to repeat myself.
> 
> Sometimes it really is Anti maskers (well mostly) saying they can't hear me with the mask on. However, what I've come to realize is *there are some people who listen with their eyes, not just ears and may have poor hearing.*


Good point.

Reminds me
how I was so
driven to learn 
American Sign
Language when
I worked with a
deaf lady.
I am ashamed
to say I dropped
that ball when
I no longer
worked with her.

Time to pick 
it up just 
for fun.

Of course
I won't be rude
and use it 
with people 
who do not 
know it, but
I would hate
to make it 
difficult for 
someone who
may need to
lip read because
they are really deaf.

Ooh...you just
gave me a
good reason
to look for 
the masks 
someone designed
for deaf people. 

Deaf-friendly masks


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wasn’t going to post this because it’s depressing but it feels more relevant than those folks.


This is really sad. There are no words.


----------



## HappyAtLast

dynamic1 said:


> I have talked to people on the phone double masked with a filter out of necessity in a public space and no one ever asked me to repeat myself.
> 
> Sometimes it really is Anti maskers (well mostly) saying they can't hear me with the mask on. However, what I've come to realize is there are some people who listen with their eyes, not just ears and may have poor hearing.


Some of these folks are definitely just ignorant anti-maskers and likely anti-vaxxers. I had a recent experience in Sprouts where I was looking for hemp seeds. I asked one of the associates where to find them -late 30s, unmasked Black man. He said loudly, "Pimp seeds?" You know what nig!?! You know good got-dern well I didn't say pimp seeds!    I gave that punk a long piercing glare.

At the same time this white woman associate, masked, walked by so I asked her with no change in my volume, and she said, "Right over here. I'll show you." Didn't have to repeat myself

This isn't my only experience like this in Sprouts (and it only seems to be Sprouts.) I've had multiple times where I ask an unmasked associate about something, and I have to repeat myself, almost always more than once. And I feel they're doing it on purpose. But I ask a masked associate and they can hear me fine the first time. 

I'll be relaying all of this to their mgmt, IF I go back.


----------



## dynamic1

HappyAtLast said:


> Some of these folks are definitely just ignorant anti-maskers and likely anti-vaxxers. I had a recent experience in Sprouts where I was looking for hemp seeds. I asked one of the associates where to find them -late 30s, unmasked Black man. He said loudly, "Pimp seeds?" You know what nig!?! You know good got-dern well I didn't say pimp seeds!    I gave that punk a long piercing glare.
> 
> At the same time this white woman associate, masked, walked by so I asked her with no change in my volume, and she said, "Right over here. I'll show you." Didn't have to repeat myself
> 
> This isn't my only experience like this in Sprouts (and it only seems to be Sprouts.) I've had multiple times where I ask an unmasked associate about something, and I have to repeat myself, almost always more than once. And I feel they're doing it on purpose. But I ask a masked associate and they can hear me fine the first time.
> 
> I'll be relaying all of this to their mgmt, IF I go back.


I've had issues at Sprouts as well. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same one.  It's not supposed to be funny but he knew you didn't ask for that.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


----------



## HappyAtLast

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Does he not hear himself "Nicki Minaj's-Cousin's-Friend." The equivalent of I heard that he said-that she said-that he said...
Such journalism!
(And Faux News *can't figure out* if they're broadcast in Trinidad??)


----------



## january noir

So Nicki called Joy a "coon?"


----------



## BrownBetty

Had an altercation with a white man yesterday because I wouldn't get on the elevator with him while he was unmasked.  He told me I could get on I said no thanks and he started ranting about me not wanting to catch covid. 
Folks are unwell.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I have only watched Tucker Carlson's show once when Jon Stewart came on and handed him his   If Nicki Minaj's Cousins Friend or his fiancé goes on his show I will give that pooh a view.  Do ya'll see the black hole of chaos Nicki Minaj created by being dumb?


----------



## HappyAtLast

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have only watched Tucker Carlson's show once when Jon Stewart came on and handed him his   If Nicki Minaj's Cousins Friend or his fiancé goes on his show I will give that pooh a view.  Do ya'll see the black hole of chaos Nicki Minaj created by being dumb?


If has reached all the way to ME! My husband just called me and said his boss asked if he "got his shot". My husband said yes, my 2nd dose was in July. Then his boss said, "No, your gonorrhea shot!" and then busted out laughing! Lordt this is a mess!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

january noir said:


> So Nicki called Joy a "coon?"


Imagine that. A woman who is a walking caricature is throwing stones.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> Naw, it's a good look to dispel dumb pooh, especially as elders. The white people are go be fine.  We ain't.
> 
> I am all for solidarity between black women and there's a lot that I wouldn't say in mixed company but this foolery needed to be checked.  That said,  going the "sista sista sista" route in the checking wasn't the best choice.  Nicki is known for being loud and wrong and I would have expected exactly the response that she gave so there was no point to appealing to sisterhood.  Nicki should have got that straight "you dumb" shether venom said with Joy's whole chest.


I don’t think Joy was wrong and I’m all for dispelling falsehoods but I’ve seen too many times how the message is lost when this dynamic exists.


----------



## Kanky




----------



## dynamic1

TrulyBlessed said:


>





TrulyBlessed said:


>





Kanky said:


>


Next, the cousin's friend, ex or fairytale creature will make an appearance on SNL Weekend Update.


----------



## weaveadiva




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> I have only watched Tucker Carlson's show once when Jon Stewart came on and handed him his   If Nicki Minaj's Cousins Friend or his fiancé goes on his show I will give that pooh a view.  Do ya'll see the black hole of chaos Nicki Minaj created by being dumb?



And she's still going. If she thinks this is going to take the focus off that lawsuit she and her predator got hit with she's highly mistaken.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BrownBetty said:


> Had an altercation with a white man yesterday because I wouldn't get on the elevator with him while he was unmasked.  He told me I could get on I said no thanks and he started ranting about me not wanting to catch covid.
> Folks are unwell.



Fa real Fa real, don't engage those people especially in close quarters.  All that unnecessary gum flapping he did just released more of his suspect droplets in your breathing space.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

weaveadiva said:


>


I did ki ki but this man is right, the time wasted because somebody with 20 million followers repeated utter obvious foolery is ridiculous.

Nicki ought to be ashamed of herself but she won’t be.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I did ki ki but this man is right, the time wasted because somebody with 20 million followers repeated utter obvious foolery is ridiculous.
> 
> Nicki ought to be ashamed of herself but she won’t be.


You can never claim to be shame of NUTHIN if you married to a man who has to register as a sex offender. Whether you agree with the charge or not. Like really.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Peppermynt

vevster said:


>


Sigh. I really worry for the survival of this world. The level of stupidity for the sake of stupidity.


----------



## winterinatl

Yesterday we had two positives. After contact tracing we sent 14 kids home. Then we got information in the evening that there was a pos case in our in house daycare program. Today was dealing with fallout from THAT. More kids go home.
Turns out the YMCA worker got COVID. Not just the kid. She was unvaccinated and has been part of the reason many kids can’t be at school now.

Mid day today found out a para was a confirmed case. Well she’s exposed me, the principal, and more staff. She was confirmed as of the 8th. So here I sit at the doc waiting for a test.

If I die from COVID I’m going to be PISSED OFF. 

Since I’m vaccinated I don’t have to quarantine unless symptomatic. I do have a cough, headache, and felt badly today. So testing.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## BrownBetty

@winterinatl I hope you feel better very soon!  
It's on sight for the para no matter what happens.  She willful exposed yall.  That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## winterinatl

BrownBetty said:


> @winterinatl I hope you feel better very soon!
> It's on sight for the para no matter what happens.  She willful exposed yall.  That is wrong on so many levels.


Thank you! The YMCA chick was for sure being willful. Idk about the other one that exposed me.

forgot to mention in the first post, today was only Day Six of the school year. The district nurse is considering closing the school down Bc it’s small so we reached 10% very fast, which was our threshold.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe



She wasn't put in twitter jail like she claimed. She's lost all her sense and then some.


----------



## pear

vevster said:


>



These folks were just waiting for someone with a celebrity profile like Nicki‘s to come along to latch on to their stupidity.

I feel there are legitimate questions and concerns around the vaccine but when I see people, especially black folks saying ignorant mess while we are the main folks at risk for bad outcomes when we enter into the healthcare system, it just makes me angry.

I’m getting tired of doctors, scientist and others trying to reach out to these folks when most don’t want to be educated on these issues. They just want to get attention by saying stupid stuff.

What really frustrates me is that this is a public health issue but this is all being clouded by social media foolishness and political games.

I’m angry when I hear people give stupid reasons for not getting vaccinated because there are over half a million people (including close family members of mine) who died of COVID before they even had a chance to get vaccinated but I’m at the point where my energy and efforts are focused on protecting myself and my family. Whatever you decide for yourself is your business and good luck!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I want to believe her since she’s claiming 2 other people were on the call but she lost me a long time ago. She’s implying that she would never lie but she’s mired by poor decisions. Also, what’s the likelihood the White House would invite you days after testing positive? If they did it’s only because of her 22 million followers and a hope that this could be used to educate people who are at the most risk of being hurt by these claims.

What could have been a teachable moment is now all about her and how she ain’t the one “sweetheart.” She needs to stop lying like she’s being persecuted for asking a question. She presented hearsay supporting a widely held belief that the vaccine causes infertility with nary a question mark. Then she talked about needing to do research before she’d get the vaccine. Instead of taking her L and sitting down, all she’s done is call people names and play the victim.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Meanwhile in Detroit a premier hospital system is out of space and telling people not to come. Vaccination rates in Detroit were around 43% last time I checked. This is the population that’s hurt most by false claims.



Another hospital system is basically at capacity.


When are we going to see the makeshift hospitals come back to handle the surge like they did initially? Or are there not enough healthcare workers anymore?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Add Alaska to the list of states now implementing crisis care. Idaho is another and I believe Hawaii will be soon, if not already. 



Washington is now dealing with Idaho’s patients.


----------



## Kanky

It seems that she is not so good at her job.  To be fair there is really is no convincing these people and they should probably just stop trying. 








						Florida vaccine advocate loses 6 unvaccinated family members to Covid-19 within 3 weeks | CNN
					

After months of knocking on doors in the neighborhoods of Palm Beach County, Florida, trying to convince members of the community to get vaccinated, Lisa Wilson said she lost six members of her family to Covid-19 in a three-week span.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## winterinatl

Black Ambrosia said:


> Add Alaska to the list of states now implementing crisis care. Idaho is another and I believe Hawaii will be soon, if not already.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington is now dealing with Idaho’s patients.


This pisses me off so much. Yesterday my sister and I saw the news about Providence in Anchorage. Now my senior parents won’t get standard care if something happens to them and they both vaccinated responsibly.
And them Idaho folks need to stay there and deal with the consequences of their decisions. Now WA residents are more likely to die Bc of less hospital beds.

I got my results and no COVID. Now I get to go back into the melee.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

winterinatl said:


> I got my results and no COVID. Now I get to go back into the melee.


I’m glad you’re ok.


----------



## Melaninme

Doctor argues for more research into effects of Covid-19 vaccines on menstruation | CNN
					

Clinical trials for coronavirus vaccines should include examination of any possible effects on women's menstrual cycles -- if only because so many women are worried about possible problems, a British expert argued Wednesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Melaninme

COVID booster shot side effects? Israeli health fund survey explains
					

Maccabi  Health Services released a survey detailing the side effects of the COVID-19 booster shot and the percentages of people who felt them.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Melaninme

Biden Covid team sees vaccine efficacy waning in unpublished data from Israel
					

The data, which is set to be made public as soon as this week, shows that the Pfizer vaccine’s ability to prevent severe disease and hospitalization is waning over time.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Melaninme

Israel, World Leader in Vaccine Booster Shots, Hit by Surge in COVID Cases
					

The rise in cases across Israel calls into question whether vaccination alone is enough to completely halt the pandemic.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## dancinstallion

Melaninme said:


> Doctor argues for more research into effects of Covid-19 vaccines on menstruation | CNN
> 
> 
> Clinical trials for coronavirus vaccines should include examination of any possible effects on women's menstrual cycles -- if only because so many women are worried about possible problems, a British expert argued Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



The man in the video in China tested negative 9 times during his 21 day quarantine then tested positive on day 22! 
He contracted it in Singapore over a month ago!


----------



## PatDM'T

oneastrocurlie said:


> She wasn't put in twitter jail like she claimed. She's lost all her sense and then some.


Nicki must
rue the moment
she decided
to share her 
two cents on
the vaccine. 

Vid should start
at 6:23


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Meanwhile in Detroit a premier hospital system is out of space and telling people not to come. Vaccination rates in Detroit were around 43% last time I checked. This is the population that’s hurt most by false claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Another hospital system is basically at capacity.
> 
> 
> When are we going to see the makeshift hospitals come back to handle the surge like they did initially? *Or are there not enough healthcare workers anymore?*


We have located a spot for a field hospital but we have no one to work it. Infrastructure on how to do that (despite having a blueprint on how to build one in 24 hours has been around for decades) is dismantled thanks to our Gov in FL.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I hate that Nikki Minaj jumped into this discussion. Now she is playing victim. 

I would never tell people that the vaccine is the FIX or the shield. But she is talking about her "cousin's friend" as if she can verify this is what happened for real. She needs to understand that in a public sphere of influence, you need to verify what you hear.


----------



## Kanky

PatDM'T said:


> Nicki must
> rue the moment
> she decided
> to share her
> two cents on
> the vaccine.
> 
> Vid should start
> at 6:23


I love this for her. She deserves every bit of public ridicule that she gets.


----------



## SoniT

It's crazy how much attention that Nicki Minaj mess is getting. They talked about it on The View today and I also saw Al Sharpton's National Action Network put out a statement in support of Joy Reid. If she hadn't done the "my cousin's friend said.." hearsay thing, I don't think people would be talking about it days later.


----------



## pear

I’m getting tired of some black women getting angry at other black women who have expressed disappointment and anger at Nicki’s irresponsible statements by saying that we are not “protecting black women”.    

Ok…so does protecting black women now mean going along with anything that comes out of someone’s mouth even if it’s ignorant, as long as it is said by a black woman . One could argue that pushing back on Nicki’s statements is what is actually protecting black women!!

I don’t agree with people attacking her by calling her a coon or Uncle Thomasina because some of those folks calling her names making her 20+ million followers angry or disengaged could really use that opportunity to try to reach some of them who are willing to listen and offer up facts and clear up misconceptions.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ya'll
Pray for pregnant women. One of my client's kids are now in the care of their grandmother 4 hrs away. She was 17 weeks pregnant with twins. Got COVID in July and was hospitalized. After a week or so, then had to sedate her and put her in a coma...she was in a coma for 3 weeks. She came out of it (thank goodness) and now has a trach. She lost the twins. The stress of possibly being evicted caused her to lose one shortly after the COVID diagnosis. Then they had to take the other twin as it passed away while she was in the coma due to lack of oxygen. She could have gone into labor while being under. So they really had no choice. 
She is now rehabbing in that hospital and waiting for an opening at a rehab facility. She can talk a little but it will be a long recovery. Again, she is on a trach and cannot be d/c home. She has a 4 yr old and 8 month old child.


----------



## vevster

Melaninme said:


> Doctor argues for more research into effects of Covid-19 vaccines on menstruation | CNN
> 
> 
> Clinical trials for coronavirus vaccines should include examination of any possible effects on women's menstrual cycles -- if only because so many women are worried about possible problems, a British expert argued Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


I've been hearing about this for a while and heard people say it isn't true.


----------



## dynamic1

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I hate that Nikki Minaj jumped into this discussion. Now she is playing victim.
> 
> I would never tell people that the vaccine is the FIX or the shield. But she is talking about her "cousin's friend" as if she can verify this is what happened for real. She needs to understand that in a public sphere of influence, you need to verify what you hear.


She could've told people to do their research if that's how she felt without repeating the hearsay with such limited information. What was it that made her believe this was true? What questions did she ask her source?

She's not saying, "do your research on what I just said too, because it may not be true!", instead she's doubling down but isn't stepping up with details to even support her post. 

Why do you need to tell everyone you're not getting a vaccine for the Met Gala anyway? It's her right to do so but I'm starting to think she only posted the rumor based on her disapproval of the Met Gala's vaccination requirement. 

What upsets me most is the number of minorities that have put themselves and others in harms way with the primary reason - distrust of the medical community. I need everyone to ask these free floating, antimasking, antivaxxing black people, "when they're making decisions on whose life to save now that the hospitals are approaching capacity, do you think it's going to be yours?"


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Doctor argues for more research into effects of Covid-19 vaccines on menstruation | CNN
> 
> 
> Clinical trials for coronavirus vaccines should include examination of any possible effects on women's menstrual cycles -- if only because so many women are worried about possible problems, a British expert argued Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


I agree it should be investigated. But unfortunately THAT kind of evidence will take time to come to any sure conclusions. Right now, we are seeing more anecdotal evidence of women having altered cycles after being infected with COVID. This was even before vaccines. Its only anecdotal. Because the vaccine was approved so fast, we have to wait to see what some of the science shows. Enough time hasn't passed to see real results. Women have altered periods for months sometimes cause--LIFE. I remember a minor car accident throwing my cycle off for a solid 6 months. If I had gotten a specific treatment around the same time, would I have KNOWN for sure it was the accident or the vaccine? 

Then you have anecdotal evidence from people like me who have had no issues with my cycle since being vaccinated. And I think I'm part of the majority. Now the question is--who gone sign up for such a study?
No one or few. Few for an incentive (which--may not be ethical, but not uncommon) . So that nixes truly ethical Randomized Controlled Trials, or blinded trials (again, unethical). Which is the gold standard of non-biased research. 
So all you have really for quality evidence is observational, prospective studies. Longitudinal studies (following these women for at least a year or more---5 years would net high quality evidence) would be best. It would be super expensive. Then maybe in 10 years someone will do a meta-analysis and truly find out what happened. Or even better, a Systematic Review, one of the highest quality research reviews we have right now. 

Time will tell. Which is why right now, so many vaccine hesitant don't know what to do. By the time we truly know if these vaccines were ever really safe...COVID will be a far gone conclusion.
minus a significant percent of the world's population.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

To F/U with my above post...I find it strange when I'm on social media, where some of my anti-v or vaccine hesitant acquaintances demand MORE RESEARCH (which takes time and millions)....but they don't trust the research that's out there already. We show them EXACTLY how the vaccine was made, what mRNA vaccines ARE, how vaccines and mRNA vaccines work in the body, with the understanding and full disclosure of said ingredients, and the research so far (case studies, the actual vaccine trials of the vaccines being injected right now)...is all out there. 

But then---"its not enough!" and "we need more!"  Conclusions on the "fallout" will take at least a decade. And the evidence will still be a preponderance. Vitamin D research presents a preponderance of evidence. Even though for many there are sure benefits short and long term on supplementation. But there is a wide body of evidence refuting Vitamin D on a population scale as well. But people still RIGHTLY track their vitamin D status and supplement accordingly.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dynamic1 said:


> She could've told people to do their research if that's how she felt without repeating the hearsay with such limited information. What was it that made her believe this was true? What questions did she ask her source?
> 
> She's not saying, "do your research on what I just said too, because it may not be true!", instead she's doubling down but isn't stepping up with details to even support her post.
> 
> Why do you need to tell everyone you're not getting a vaccine for the Met Gala anyway? It's her right to do so but *I'm starting to think she only posted the rumor based on her disapproval of the Met Gala's vaccination requirement.*
> 
> What upsets me most is the number of minorities that have put themselves and others in harms way with the primary reason - distrust of the medical community. I need everyone to ask these free floating, antimasking, antivaxxing black people, "when they're making decisions on whose life to save now that the hospitals are approaching capacity, do you think it's going to be yours?"


This is what it was about. I think she is against the vaccine but repeating hearsay is unprofessional for ANYBODY in a public space and can be harmful. tRUMP made one comment about hydrochloroquine, and bleach on skin...The majority of us was like "He WILDIN!" And YET Poison Control was inundated with calls about burned skin, bleach injections, etc. I kid you not.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Israel, World Leader in Vaccine Booster Shots, Hit by Surge in COVID Cases
> 
> 
> The rise in cases across Israel calls into question whether vaccination alone is enough to completely halt the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


So sad. Over 50% of the new cases are children. Most likely under 12. Unvaccinated.


----------



## awhyley

PatDM'T said:


> Nicki must
> rue the moment
> she decided
> to share her
> two cents on
> the vaccine.
> 
> Vid should start
> at 6:23



For real, and this must have been the nail in her coffin.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> We have located a spot for a field hospital but we have no one to work it. Infrastructure on how to do that (despite having a blueprint on how to build one in 24 hours has been around for decades) is dismantled thanks to our Gov in FL.


Mississippi has a field hopsital set up in the PARKING GARAGE of one of our hospitals. They've got Samaritan's Purse workers manning it.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ya'll
> Pray for pregnant women. One of my client's kids are now in the care of their grandmother 4 hrs away. She was 17 weeks pregnant with twins. Got COVID in July and was hospitalized. After a week or so, then had to sedate her and put her in a coma...she was in a coma for 3 weeks. She came out of it (thank goodness) and now has a trach. She lost the twins. The stress of possibly being evicted caused her to lose one shortly after the COVID diagnosis. Then they had to take the other twin as it passed away while she was in the coma due to lack of oxygen. She could have gone into labor while being under. So they really had no choice.
> She is now rehabbing in that hospital and waiting for an opening at a rehab facility. She can talk a little but it will be a long recovery. Again, she is on a trach and cannot be d/c home. She has a 4 yr old and 8 month old child.


This is so awful. I’ve heard so many similar stories. 

Please get vaccinated if you are expecting.


----------



## Peppermynt

Peppermynt said:


> Texted my friend on Saturday and just heard back from her this morning. She's not feeling well.  She's headed for a chest ct shortly and has an echo scheduled this afternoon.


Good news is chest CT was clear ... still awaiting results from the echo ... She says she still doesn't feel well and at her latest doc appointment on Wednesday doc said she's just recovering really slowly. The doc says she seems like she will be one of those patients that takes 3 months or more to fully recover. I'm just happy she's recovering and not in the hospital. (She's tested negative a few times so the virus is out of her system).


----------



## dancinstallion




----------



## Peppermynt

People are completely flipping out. 


Hood bunnies gonna hood I guess.


----------



## SoniT

People in the U.S. have lost their minds. I moved fron the U.S. a few months ago and am so glad to get away from that behavior. Its not normal.


----------



## yamilee21

Melaninme said:


> Israel, World Leader in Vaccine Booster Shots, Hit by Surge in COVID Cases
> 
> 
> The rise in cases across Israel calls into question whether vaccination alone is enough to completely halt the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


I think it is a given that vaccines alone won’t stop Covid, since Israel generally has been like Florida - everything opened without masks or social distancing - the minute they had a majority of eligible people vaccinated. Why is this even a question? If the numbers were looking bad in Israel already, just wait until the post-Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur numbers come in. Those holidays marked the beginning of the second wave in New York City last fall.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Edit: Saw this was already posted above.


----------



## dancinstallion

Peppermynt said:


> People are completely flipping out.
> 
> 
> Hood bunnies gonna hood I guess.



Man they are from Houston


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Peppermynt said:


> People are completely flipping out.
> 
> 
> Hood bunnies gonna hood I guess.



So you brought your unvaccinated self from Texas to NYC to eat indoors with no mask on and then fought about it. Ok.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Not directly covid related but idk why I think it's kinda funny vax cards are still paper.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^*Showing your entire behind in the process- literally.


----------



## PatDM'T

dancinstallion said:


>


 Laura in Stage 3:


----------



## oneastrocurlie

..


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Israel, World Leader in Vaccine Booster Shots, Hit by Surge in COVID Cases
> 
> 
> The rise in cases across Israel calls into question whether vaccination alone is enough to completely halt the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


_"National coronavirus czar Salman Zarka said that* 50 percent of the confirmed 10,556 new cases on Monday were children.*_

_Zarka said the ministry had urged the government to restrict large gatherings and ban events such as a major student festival in Eilat, crowds at soccer matches, and* an annual pilgrimage by tens of thousands of Israelis to Uman, Ukraine, to visit the grave of a venerated rabbi."*_

There are lots of Jewish pilgrimages throughout the year to other countries and people bring the variants back with them to Israel.  Since the kids can't be vaccinated this is what happens.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I hate that Nikki Minaj jumped into this discussion. Now she is playing victim.
> 
> I would never tell people that the vaccine is the FIX or the shield. But she is talking about her "cousin's friend" as if she can verify this is what happened for real. She needs to understand that in a public sphere of influence, you need to verify what you hear.


I hate that she's playing dumb or is actually dumb enough to act like people are paying more attention to "do your own research" statement as opposed to the giant testicle old wives tale she told.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

pear said:


> I’m getting tired of some black women getting angry at other black women who have expressed disappointment and anger at Nicki’s irresponsible statements by saying that we are not “protecting black women”.
> 
> *Ok…so does protecting black women now mean going along with anything that comes out of someone’s mouth even if it’s ignorant, as long as it is said by a black woman . One could argue that pushing back on Nicki’s statements is what is actually protecting black women!!*
> 
> I don’t agree with people attacking her by calling her a coon or Uncle Thomasina because some of those folks calling her names making her 20+ million followers angry or disengaged could really use that opportunity to try to reach some of them who are willing to listen and offer up facts and clear up misconceptions.


The bolded is why I'm like naw, this nonsense cannot stand unchallenged. What's extra crazy is whether cousins friend and his STD ridden balls really exists or not, Nicki put whatever was left of her credibility on the line in the name of testicles.  Not even women's fertility or health but some jilted dude with swollen nuts.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I just got the call that my antivax, hotep adjacent, rapper, nephew with 8 kids who apparently distrusts vaccinations as much as he distrusts condoms got the Rona as well as his gf.  He been running from state to state doing club promotions so I figured it was only a matter of time.  He has visited multiple elderly but thankfully vaccinated relatives in the last 2 weeks.  Don't nobody listen to me when I tell them not to let these fools in they house but I digress.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I got Pfizer and I wonder what a Moderna booster would do lol


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> I think it is a given that vaccines alone won’t stop Covid, since Israel generally has been like Florida - everything opened without masks or social distancing - the minute they had a majority of eligible people vaccinated. Why is this even a question? *If the numbers were looking bad in Israel already, just wait until the post-Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur numbers come in. Those holidays marked the beginning of the second wave in New York City last fall.*


You ain't said nothing but a word.  The Orthodox everywhere they can be found will not use electricity on the High Holy Days which means in person services only.  They will pack themselves inside or outside a venue like little circumcised sardines and breathe all over each other.  

This is a gathering outside in Australia last month, a year and change deep into a pandemic.   Even though it's outside, how safe does this look? This isn't even for a holiday.  Multiply this time everywhere Orthodox are in the world and the outbreak rules write themselves.  Meanwhile, yesterday I was watching services from the comfort of my bed live and direct on the Tube of You.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> So you brought your unvaccinated self from Texas to NYC to eat indoors with no mask on and then fought about it. Ok.


They also seem to be grown black women.  I just knew this was going to be some redneck Karen nonsense but "we" outchea with the foolishness.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Every morning when I settle in with my coffee I go directly to the Herman Caine Awards on the Reddits because there's always new entries and this "be  careful what you ask for " cautionary tale had me smdh.   Remember how I said I don't know why I keep trying to understand stupid but I would really REALLY love to see the research that told her Covid was like food poisoning.   I mean cuz obviously she got that very specific comparison between the outcome of eating bad fajitas and death by lung/kidney failure from "research".  


PatDM'T said:


> View attachment 475809 Laura in Stage 3:
> View attachment 475811


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


> I got Pfizer and I wonder what a Moderna booster would do lol


I was so mad at CVS for only offering Moderna but seems like they knew what they was doing.  Out here picking vaccines like Ciara pick husbands.  Good on you CVS.  You da G.O.A.T.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

What bothers me about these women fighting the hostess... well one of the things that bothers me is that common sense should've told you this ain't it. You can fight somebody on the street and get your way but not at a business where you expect to be served. The best case scenario would be for them to be kicked out. Worst case is charges. There was no scenario where they'd beat down the hostess and sit down to a lovely meal. I understand emotions getting the best of you but I reserve that level of crazy for situations where I'm personally wronged ie cheated on, stolen from, etc.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

TrulyBlessed said:


> I got Pfizer and I wonder what a Moderna booster would do lol


Hmm I have to wonder if that has to do with the availability of the each brand in some areas. Because most of the places around here had Pfizer (in my experience) and we are the unhealthiest state out there, so it seems like more of our people would just naturally end up in the hospital.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> What bothers me about these women fighting the hostess... well one of the things that bothers me is that common sense should've told you this ain't it. You can fight somebody on the street and get your way but not at a business where you expect to be served. The best case scenario would be for them to be kicked out. Worst case is charges. There was no scenario where they'd beat down the hostess and sit down to a lovely meal. I understand emotions getting the best of you but I reserve that level of crazy for situations where I'm personally wronged ie cheated on, stolen from, etc.


I hear you.  They paid to travel cross country in a pandemic just to act a damn fool over . 

I kind of feel some kind of way about the following:

The very wording of Upper West Side and Upper East Side indicates $$$$$.  I've heard of Carmine's but I've never been there but somehow I know it's a siddity restaurant.   Why in that video did I stare at this big ole chitlin eatin negroes drawers and booty crack hanging out sweat pants at the siddity eating spot?  Didn't nobody wanna see his lower South Side and I am unanimous in that.


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


> I got Pfizer and I wonder what a Moderna booster would do lol


I’m very happy because I got Pfizer but my parents got Moderna.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> You ain't said nothing but a word.  The Orthodox everywhere they can be found will not use electricity on the High Holy Days which means in person services only.  They will pack themselves inside or outside a venue like little circumcised sardines and breathe all over each other.
> 
> This is a gathering outside in Australia last month, a year and change deep into a pandemic.   Even though it's outside, how safe does this look? This isn't even for a holiday.  Multiply this time everywhere Orthodox are in the world and the outbreak rules write themselves.  Meanwhile, yesterday I was watching services from the comfort of my bed live and direct on the Tube of You.


I wonder what the numbers look like down the street in Skokie?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Cliff notes:
Reporter for Guardian Media contacts Nicki's family in Trinidad to get the story. Says CNN is looking for them and will reveal where he and his gf live but they (Guardian Media) won't do that if he talks to her. Nicki posts screenshots and then doxxes the reporter and somebody else at the Guardian. Instagram takes down the posts and Nicki plays the victim again. Reporter deletes her accounts (presumably her professional and personal accounts) and says she plans to sue.

ETA: Another reporter claimed one of the social media accounts attributed to the reporter Nicki's targeting isn't actually hers so the part about her planning to sue may not be accurate.













Not sure who this guy is since everything else I've seen is focusing on a different reporter.






She threatened the reporter




Then she posted her phone number





And sent this DM to the reporter



And posted this for everyone to see


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Reporter's response




Nicki playing the victim


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This probably deserves its own thread at this point but I put ithere for consistency. Thoughts?


----------



## King of Sorrow

She's an international star who married and had a child with a sex offender at the height of her fame. That her comments have had the life they've had regarding a public health matter ...

I found out today that a coworker (who has been walking maskless around the office for the last few months) is not vaccinated and believes that because he had COVID (not hospitalized but admitted that at times he didn't think he would make it) earlier this year his antibodies are better than vaccine antibodies. Yet, lately he's been looking like refried doodoo and has taken the last few days off because he's worried it might be COVID again. Will probably never know if it was a reinfection or something else.

Meanwhile, my company has today decided to issue a vaccine mandate after over a year of lax enforcement of its own mask and social distancing policies and after holding company-wide events (to their credit, held outdoors), where masks were not required, among vaccinated and unvaccinated individuals. Most of us could do, and for the first three months of the pandemic did, our jobs remotely but they insist on everyone being in the office 5 days a week. Every other person I know who works in this sector will be working remotely until at least 2022.

I need a new job.



Crackers Phinn said:


> Didn''t nobody wanna see his lower South Side *and I am unanimous in that.*


Mary Elizabeth Jennifer Rachel Abergavenny "Betty" Slocombe?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

72 unborn babies, 15 pregnant women have died during pandemic
					

72 unborn babies as a result of the pandemic.




					www.wlbt.com
				




And i heard through the grapevine that most of these were black babies and women.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## awhyley

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Why does this say "Aug 2020" at the bottom?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

awhyley said:


> Why does this say "Aug 2020" at the bottom?


I’m guessing that’s when it (the guidelines for the universal DNR) was initially published or documented. Sounds like this was determined awhile ago but not implemented until now.


----------



## Peppermynt

I feel like I’m watching a slow motion traffic accident on a really really big 4K LCD screen that’s being broadcasted simultaneously everywhere. But so many other people are not even noticing, even as the car bears down on them.


----------



## dancinstallion

This is really happening, we have tents again at 2 of the hospitals here. The people are ignorant too, entitled and demanding and want you at their beck and call. I can't give you what we don't have.


----------



## vevster




----------



## galleta31

dancinstallion said:


> This is really happening, we have tents again at 2 of the hospitals here. The people are ignorant too, entitled and demanding and want you at their beck and call. I can't give you what we don't have.
> 
> View attachment 475903



I feel so sorry for the healthcare workers impacted from this past year in a half. I feel like this current wave is even worse because of all the "covid protocols" on the web that patients are now demanding. Between the patients and hospital administrations, I feel like nurses get the shortest end of the stick.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This isn't directly about covid but covid exacerbated the situation. Crime rates increasing and covid have strained the resources of the facility and now they're releasing some with technical parole violations. It's interesting how covid is impacting so many different areas.




Spoiler: Article



Hochul Orders Release of 191 Detainees as Rikers Crisis Deepens​The New York governor signed a bill on Friday that authorized the release of the detainees, but the population of the city’s notorious jail will remain far higher than it was last spring.​Sept. 17, 2021


By Rebecca Davis O’Brien and Chelsia Rose Marcius

Gov. Kathy Hochul on Friday ordered the release of nearly 200 detainees from New York City’s Rikers Island jail complex, underscoring the growing alarm about violence and unbridled disorder at the notorious facility.

Ms. Hochul’s move came amid increasing calls for federal or state intervention at the city-run jail, which officials and detainees say has plunged into chaos — Ms. Hochul described it as a “pressure cooker” — and is rife with health and safety risks for inmates and employees alike. Ten detainees have died there since December, including several from suicide.

But the plan will not significantly reduce overcrowding, and it may do little to address two continuing crises at Rikers, one rooted in an acute staff shortage at the complex, the other in an increase in coronavirus cases there in recent weeks.

In addition to the release of the 191 detainees she announced Friday, Ms. Hochul also said she would transfer 200 others to state prisons in the coming days. Even with those moves, Rikers will be far more crowded than it was in spring 2020, when a wave of releases during the pandemic lowered the population below 4,000. On Friday, more than 6,000 people, the vast majority of them awaiting trial, were being held there.

The release of the detainees was based on a new law that Ms. Hochul signed on Friday that seeks to reduce jail populations by ending the practice of incarcerating people who commit certain technical parole violations.

But the law does not tackle what a court-appointed federal monitor has described as the widespread absenteeism among correction officers that has contributed to a deterioration of security and health conditions at the complex. With hundreds or thousands of guards not showing up to work daily, officials and detainees alike say that basic jail functions have ground to a halt: Gangs patrol hallways, detainees are held in showers repurposed as stalls and some incarcerated people are going without water, food or medical care for days.

On Friday, some local officials suggested that the federal authorities might seek to wrest control of the crisis from the city. Eric Gonzalez, the Brooklyn district attorney, urged the monitor to ask a federal judge to order authorities to increase staffing levels. The monitor was appointed in 2015 under a settlement between the city and the Justice Department that was meant to resolve a class-action civil rights lawsuit that detailed abuses at Rikers.

“About a month ago, the federal monitor overseeing Rikers stated that for the time being the situation was best dealt with by the City and the Department of Correction,” a spokesman for Mr. Gonzalez said on Friday. “That time is now over, and an immediate action plan to increase staffing and safety is required.”

At a meeting on Friday with the leaders of the unions that represent Rikers officers, Vincent Schiraldi, the correction commissioner, mentioned several ideas that he said were being considered to address the crisis, according to Joseph Russo, the president of the union that represents assistant deputy wardens and deputy wardens.

Those ideas include transferring officers in from state juvenile facilities and hiring private security guards to handle some duties at the complex. A Correction Department spokesman confirmed that bringing in private firms had been discussed but that the jobs in question would not involve interacting with people in custody.

Mr. Russo said that the unions would fiercely resist any plan to privatize jobs held by uniformed correction employees.

“We are circling our wagons and discussing what we can do to stop it,” he said.

Benny Boscio, the president of the Correction Officers’ Benevolent Association, said in a statement on Friday that the jobs being discussed did require significant contact with incarcerated people and that any move to privatize them would be illegal.

He said that Mayor Bill de Blasio, who has come under harsh criticism for his response to the problems at the complex was trying “to cover up years of intentional neglect, failing to hire any C.O.s and leaving Rikers to rot until it closes.”

Ms. Boscio added: “Now he’s willing to break the law to help his own reputation before a run for governor.”

The mounting disorder at the jail comes as the city confronts a rise in violent crime, which some law-enforcement officials cited as a contributing factor to the overcrowding at Rikers.

Last fall, there were around 700 defendants from the Bronx being held at the complex; this month, there were 1,100, an increase that Darcel D. Clark, the Bronx district attorney, attributed to a “surge in violence.” She noted that most of those defendants had been charged with violent crimes, including murder, domestic violence, shootings and rape.

As the violence at Rikers has worsened, finger-pointing has ensued: The correction officers’ union has blamed mismanagement, staffing shortfalls and unsafe conditions for thousands of worker absences. Prosecutors have blamed delays in court for a backlog of detained defendants. Judges have faulted the Correction Department for defendants missing court appointments.

And Mr. de Blasio, who has championed a plan to eventually close the troubled facility, has come under withering criticism both for his handling of the crisis and his failure to visit the jail complex in recent years. The closing plan,approved two years ago by the City Council, has stalled amid objections to creating four new jails around the city to replace Rikers.

This week, after a series of violent episodes and reports of chaotic conditions at Rikers, Mr. de Blasio announced an emergency plan that would allow the Correction Department to suspend without pay workers who were found to be absent without permission. From July 2020 to June of this year, the average number of guards who called in sick each month had more than doubled, while the number of those who were absent without official approval had risen 300 percent.

Tina Luongo, attorney-in-charge of the Criminal Defense Practice at The Legal Aid Society, said that Ms. Hochul’s willingness to sign the law, known as the Less is More Act, was a strong first step toward decreasing the population at Rikers.

But Mx. Luongo also said Mr. de Blasio had not done nearly enough to sharply lower the number of detainees at the complex, and urged him to put those serving sentences for low-level crimes on supervised release rather than transferring them to state prison.

“Less is More is hugely important, and this is the level of crisis intervention you want to see from leadership,” Mx. Luongo said.

“I don’t see that level of crisis intervention leadership from the mayor. There are still things that must be done,” they added. “He has the opportunity to do it right now.”

On Friday, Mr. de Blasio said the city had committed to releasing the 191 detainees as soon as possible. In some cases, he said, it might take several days to free those who had to appear in court before they could be released.

He also said the best way to reduce the jail population was to fully restart the court system.

“I’ve been appealing to the state to restart the whole criminal justice system, the court system fully,” he said.

But Ms. Clark, the Bronx District Attorney, said the staffing crisis had also exacerbated the backlog of court cases. Without an adequate number of guards, she said, defendants who are being held in the jails are not arriving to court on time, or at all.

“Now, because of the staffing issue, we have inmates indicted for violence while in jail who are not being produced for arraignment in a timely manner,” Ms. Clark said.

While officials seek to tamp down the chaos at the jail, virus rates among detainees appear to be climbing. Correctional health officials first reported an uptick in the prevalence of the virus in mid-August, followed by a spike in cases later in the month. After active cases and rates in the jail dropped to near zero in June and July, the seven-day average positive test rate among detainees — 4.36 percent this week — is now higher than the city’s overall 3.92 rate.

Only 36 percent of detainees and 37 percent of the Correction Department’s staff are fully vaccinated, according to city data.

“The current conditions are resulting in a rapid increase in Covid-19 infection rate in the jails. Previously effective control mechanisms such as isolation and quarantine will not be possible because of the department’s dysfunction and overcrowding,” Dr. Robert Cohen, a member of the Board of Correction, an independent body that monitors the jail system, said at a City Council hearing this week.

On Friday, Dr. Cohen praised Ms. Hochul’s signing of the bill, but he said more needed to be done to further reduce the jail population.

“Decarceration is the critical response to this emergency because until the officers come back it will allow the smaller staff to potentially function more safely for everybody,” he said.

The city should also move quickly to close Rikers, said the state’s former chief judge, Jonathan Lippman, who led the study to shutter the troubled jail.

“There’s nothing that is enough until you close that horrible place,” Judge Lippman said in an interview. “We cant keep kicking this down the road. There’s got to be an urgency. Less is More is helpful, but this is getting into a crisis mode. There’s no easy answer.”

Most of the 191 people set to be released on Friday were being held for violating parole, and Ms. Hochul said the new law’s focus on ending reimprisonment tor technical violations was a crucial step toward ending one of the largest causes of mass incarceration in New York.

“Parole in this state often becomes a ticket back into jail because of technical violations,” she said. “Someone was caught with a drink or using a substance or missing an appointment.”

In its report last month, the federal monitor said the staff shortages had compounded a breakdown in basic security protocols, which had led to a rash of violence across the jail.

“This state of seriously compromised safety has spiraled to a point at which, on a daily basis, there is a manifest risk of serious harm to both detainees and staff,” the monitor, Steve Martin, wrote. “Turmoil is the inevitable outcome of such a volatile state of affairs.”


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

vevster said:


>


what a time to be alive


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> This isn't directly about covid but covid exacerbated the situation. Crime rates increasing and covid have strained the resources of the facility and now they're releasing some with technical parole violations. It's interesting how covid is impacting so many different areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> Hochul Orders Release of 191 Detainees as Rikers Crisis Deepens​The New York governor signed a bill on Friday that authorized the release of the detainees, but the population of the city’s notorious jail will remain far higher than it was last spring.​Sept. 17, 2021
> 
> 
> By Rebecca Davis O’Brien and Chelsia Rose Marcius
> 
> Gov. Kathy Hochul on Friday ordered the release of nearly 200 detainees from New York City’s Rikers Island jail complex, underscoring the growing alarm about violence and unbridled disorder at the notorious facility.
> 
> Ms. Hochul’s move came amid increasing calls for federal or state intervention at the city-run jail, which officials and detainees say has plunged into chaos — Ms. Hochul described it as a “pressure cooker” — and is rife with health and safety risks for inmates and employees alike. Ten detainees have died there since December, including several from suicide.
> 
> But the plan will not significantly reduce overcrowding, and it may do little to address two continuing crises at Rikers, one rooted in an acute staff shortage at the complex, the other in an increase in coronavirus cases there in recent weeks.
> 
> In addition to the release of the 191 detainees she announced Friday, Ms. Hochul also said she would transfer 200 others to state prisons in the coming days. Even with those moves, Rikers will be far more crowded than it was in spring 2020, when a wave of releases during the pandemic lowered the population below 4,000. On Friday, more than 6,000 people, the vast majority of them awaiting trial, were being held there.
> 
> The release of the detainees was based on a new law that Ms. Hochul signed on Friday that seeks to reduce jail populations by ending the practice of incarcerating people who commit certain technical parole violations.
> 
> But the law does not tackle what a court-appointed federal monitor has described as the widespread absenteeism among correction officers that has contributed to a deterioration of security and health conditions at the complex. With hundreds or thousands of guards not showing up to work daily, officials and detainees alike say that basic jail functions have ground to a halt: Gangs patrol hallways, detainees are held in showers repurposed as stalls and some incarcerated people are going without water, food or medical care for days.
> 
> On Friday, some local officials suggested that the federal authorities might seek to wrest control of the crisis from the city. Eric Gonzalez, the Brooklyn district attorney, urged the monitor to ask a federal judge to order authorities to increase staffing levels. The monitor was appointed in 2015 under a settlement between the city and the Justice Department that was meant to resolve a class-action civil rights lawsuit that detailed abuses at Rikers.
> 
> “About a month ago, the federal monitor overseeing Rikers stated that for the time being the situation was best dealt with by the City and the Department of Correction,” a spokesman for Mr. Gonzalez said on Friday. “That time is now over, and an immediate action plan to increase staffing and safety is required.”
> 
> At a meeting on Friday with the leaders of the unions that represent Rikers officers, Vincent Schiraldi, the correction commissioner, mentioned several ideas that he said were being considered to address the crisis, according to Joseph Russo, the president of the union that represents assistant deputy wardens and deputy wardens.
> 
> Those ideas include transferring officers in from state juvenile facilities and hiring private security guards to handle some duties at the complex. A Correction Department spokesman confirmed that bringing in private firms had been discussed but that the jobs in question would not involve interacting with people in custody.
> 
> Mr. Russo said that the unions would fiercely resist any plan to privatize jobs held by uniformed correction employees.
> 
> “We are circling our wagons and discussing what we can do to stop it,” he said.
> 
> Benny Boscio, the president of the Correction Officers’ Benevolent Association, said in a statement on Friday that the jobs being discussed did require significant contact with incarcerated people and that any move to privatize them would be illegal.
> 
> He said that Mayor Bill de Blasio, who has come under harsh criticism for his response to the problems at the complex was trying “to cover up years of intentional neglect, failing to hire any C.O.s and leaving Rikers to rot until it closes.”
> 
> Ms. Boscio added: “Now he’s willing to break the law to help his own reputation before a run for governor.”
> 
> The mounting disorder at the jail comes as the city confronts a rise in violent crime, which some law-enforcement officials cited as a contributing factor to the overcrowding at Rikers.
> 
> Last fall, there were around 700 defendants from the Bronx being held at the complex; this month, there were 1,100, an increase that Darcel D. Clark, the Bronx district attorney, attributed to a “surge in violence.” She noted that most of those defendants had been charged with violent crimes, including murder, domestic violence, shootings and rape.
> 
> As the violence at Rikers has worsened, finger-pointing has ensued: The correction officers’ union has blamed mismanagement, staffing shortfalls and unsafe conditions for thousands of worker absences. Prosecutors have blamed delays in court for a backlog of detained defendants. Judges have faulted the Correction Department for defendants missing court appointments.
> 
> And Mr. de Blasio, who has championed a plan to eventually close the troubled facility, has come under withering criticism both for his handling of the crisis and his failure to visit the jail complex in recent years. The closing plan,approved two years ago by the City Council, has stalled amid objections to creating four new jails around the city to replace Rikers.
> 
> This week, after a series of violent episodes and reports of chaotic conditions at Rikers, Mr. de Blasio announced an emergency plan that would allow the Correction Department to suspend without pay workers who were found to be absent without permission. From July 2020 to June of this year, the average number of guards who called in sick each month had more than doubled, while the number of those who were absent without official approval had risen 300 percent.
> 
> Tina Luongo, attorney-in-charge of the Criminal Defense Practice at The Legal Aid Society, said that Ms. Hochul’s willingness to sign the law, known as the Less is More Act, was a strong first step toward decreasing the population at Rikers.
> 
> But Mx. Luongo also said Mr. de Blasio had not done nearly enough to sharply lower the number of detainees at the complex, and urged him to put those serving sentences for low-level crimes on supervised release rather than transferring them to state prison.
> 
> “Less is More is hugely important, and this is the level of crisis intervention you want to see from leadership,” Mx. Luongo said.
> 
> “I don’t see that level of crisis intervention leadership from the mayor. There are still things that must be done,” they added. “He has the opportunity to do it right now.”
> 
> On Friday, Mr. de Blasio said the city had committed to releasing the 191 detainees as soon as possible. In some cases, he said, it might take several days to free those who had to appear in court before they could be released.
> 
> He also said the best way to reduce the jail population was to fully restart the court system.
> 
> “I’ve been appealing to the state to restart the whole criminal justice system, the court system fully,” he said.
> 
> But Ms. Clark, the Bronx District Attorney, said the staffing crisis had also exacerbated the backlog of court cases. Without an adequate number of guards, she said, defendants who are being held in the jails are not arriving to court on time, or at all.
> 
> “Now, because of the staffing issue, we have inmates indicted for violence while in jail who are not being produced for arraignment in a timely manner,” Ms. Clark said.
> 
> While officials seek to tamp down the chaos at the jail, virus rates among detainees appear to be climbing. Correctional health officials first reported an uptick in the prevalence of the virus in mid-August, followed by a spike in cases later in the month. After active cases and rates in the jail dropped to near zero in June and July, the seven-day average positive test rate among detainees — 4.36 percent this week — is now higher than the city’s overall 3.92 rate.
> 
> Only 36 percent of detainees and 37 percent of the Correction Department’s staff are fully vaccinated, according to city data.
> 
> “The current conditions are resulting in a rapid increase in Covid-19 infection rate in the jails. Previously effective control mechanisms such as isolation and quarantine will not be possible because of the department’s dysfunction and overcrowding,” Dr. Robert Cohen, a member of the Board of Correction, an independent body that monitors the jail system, said at a City Council hearing this week.
> 
> On Friday, Dr. Cohen praised Ms. Hochul’s signing of the bill, but he said more needed to be done to further reduce the jail population.
> 
> “Decarceration is the critical response to this emergency because until the officers come back it will allow the smaller staff to potentially function more safely for everybody,” he said.
> 
> The city should also move quickly to close Rikers, said the state’s former chief judge, Jonathan Lippman, who led the study to shutter the troubled jail.
> 
> “There’s nothing that is enough until you close that horrible place,” Judge Lippman said in an interview. “We cant keep kicking this down the road. There’s got to be an urgency. Less is More is helpful, but this is getting into a crisis mode. There’s no easy answer.”
> 
> Most of the 191 people set to be released on Friday were being held for violating parole, and Ms. Hochul said the new law’s focus on ending reimprisonment tor technical violations was a crucial step toward ending one of the largest causes of mass incarceration in New York.
> 
> “Parole in this state often becomes a ticket back into jail because of technical violations,” she said. “Someone was caught with a drink or using a substance or missing an appointment.”
> 
> In its report last month, the federal monitor said the staff shortages had compounded a breakdown in basic security protocols, which had led to a rash of violence across the jail.
> 
> “This state of seriously compromised safety has spiraled to a point at which, on a daily basis, there is a manifest risk of serious harm to both detainees and staff,” the monitor, Steve Martin, wrote. “Turmoil is the inevitable outcome of such a volatile state of affairs.”


I recently read on my neighborood app that license plates are being stolen off cars - people who can’t pay insurance use a stolen plate to drive around in.


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## Kanky

I am so annoyed by this story. Just look at the time, effort and other resources that went in to saving this probably Trumpy white dude while black people who actually have reasons to be suspicious of the healthcare system die at home.








						After 169 hospitals, a dad finally got the Covid-19 care he needed -- and changed dozens of skeptics' minds
					

Just a few weeks ago, an unvaccinated father of six was on a ventilator with Covid-19 pneumonia in both lungs. What happened afterward stunned his family -- and may have spared countless other families from suffering.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## HappyAtLast

Kanky said:


> I am so annoyed by this story. Just look at the time, effort and other resources that went in to saving this probably Trumpy white dude while black people who actually have reasons to be suspicious of the healthcare system die at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 169 hospitals, a dad finally got the Covid-19 care he needed -- and changed dozens of skeptics' minds
> 
> 
> Just a few weeks ago, an unvaccinated father of six was on a ventilator with Covid-19 pneumonia in both lungs. What happened afterward stunned his family -- and may have spared countless other families from suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


So this doctor is saying NO ONE in CT or nearby states needed ECMO? So you reach out to this chump in FL. Whatever. I hope every family member who lost someone in that area because they couldn't get ECMO at that time comes for that doctor and his hospital with a fiery vengeance!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Lions and tigers at DC's National Zoo test presumptive positive for Covid-19​

(CNN) — Animal keepers at the Smithsonian's National Zoo in Washington, DC, are keeping a close eye on their lions and tigers after the big cats tested presumptive positive for Covid-19.

Six African lions, a Sumatran tiger and two Amur tigers are being treated with anti-inflammatories and anti-nausea medication to help with their discomfort and loss of appetite, the zoo announced in a news release. They're also getting antibiotics to treat presumptive secondary bacterial pneumonia.

Several of the lions and tigers displayed symptoms last weekend, including decreased appetites, coughing, sneezing and lethargy, the release said.

Fecal samples from the lions and tigers were tested and came back with presumptive positive results. Final results are expected in the next few days, the zoo said.

The zoo will remain open and the lions and tigers will be able to go outside in their outdoor habitats.

"Given the substantial distance between the animals and visitors, the public is not at risk," the statement said.

The zoo said no other animals have shown signs of infection.

"The Zoo has conducted a thorough investigation of all staff that were in close proximity to the lions and tigers. There is no evidence to pinpoint the source of the infection," the statement said. "While it is possible the infection was transmitted by an asymptomatic carrier, it has been standard practice for all animal care staff and essential staff to mask indoors in all public and non-public areas."

Sumatran tigers are listed as critically endangered, with a population of less than 400, according to the World Wildlife Fund. Amur tigers are classified as endangered and African lions are vulnerable on the IUCN Red list.

Last week, a group of lowland gorillas at Zoo Atlanta tested positive for Covid-19, according to zoo officials. Only two of the 20 gorillas are still symptomatic, the zoo said in a statement Friday.

The US Department of Agriculture has authorized a SARS-CoV-2 vaccine for zoo animals, and the National Zoo said it would administer it to susceptible animals once it becomes available.

Zoo Atlanta says it has vaccinated its orangutans, lions, tigers, and clouded leopard.









						Lions and tigers at DC's National Zoo test presumptive positive for Covid-19 | CNN
					

Animal keepers at the Smithsonian's National Zoo in Washington, DC, are keeping a close eye on their lions and tigers after the big cats tested presumptive positive for Covid-19.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## yamilee21

HappyAtLast said:


> So this doctor is saying NO ONE in CT or nearby states needed ECMO? So you reach out to this chump in FL. Whatever. I hope every family member who lost someone in that area because they couldn't get ECMO at that time comes for that doctor and his hospital with a fiery vengeance!


Vaccination rates are higher in the northeast, so hospitalization rates are lower. There isn’t a crisis with hospital rooms in Connecticut or the neighboring states, so it isn’t as if he was taking a space someone local needed. Plus it is good publicity for the doctor and hospital. This particular person might not have been deserving of having mountains moved to save his life, but at least his story prompted others to get vaccinated.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

COVID Vaccine For Kids Ages 5 To 11 Is Safe And Effective, Pfizer Says
					

Pfizer and BioNTech say that early trial results show their vaccine established a strong antibody response against the coronavirus. FDA review is still needed.




					www.npr.org
				




We are almost there!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

CNN’s Jake Tapper clashes with Mississippi’s Tate Reeves over Covid rate
					

‘Governor, your way is failing’, Tapper says




					www.independent.co.uk
				




So embarrassing


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> *I am so annoyed by this story. Just look at the time, effort and other resources that went in to saving this probably Trumpy white dude while black people who actually have reasons to be suspicious of the healthcare system die at home.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 169 hospitals, a dad finally got the Covid-19 care he needed -- and changed dozens of skeptics' minds
> 
> 
> Just a few weeks ago, an unvaccinated father of six was on a ventilator with Covid-19 pneumonia in both lungs. What happened afterward stunned his family -- and may have spared countless other families from suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Yep. You know they had the money and insurance. My daughter's PE teacher and his wife were just teachers. They had called over 20-30 hospitals looking for ECMO and even the Mayo Clinic said YES, as soon as a bed was available. But.....
Now 60+ people are vaccinated and they will take it seriously. I saw this story on GMA as well. This man looked like he was near death. 

see privilege I tell ya


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> COVID Vaccine For Kids Ages 5 To 11 Is Safe And Effective, Pfizer Says
> 
> 
> Pfizer and BioNTech say that early trial results show their vaccine established a strong antibody response against the coronavirus. FDA review is still needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are almost there!


We are going to get the oldest (now back in school) vaccinated. She literally asked for one again. I will see if I can get an antibody test soon per my Cardiologist friend's recommendation but she has to wait at least 3 months anyway.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> View attachment 475875
> 
> 
> View attachment 475877
> 
> Reporter's response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki playing the victim
> 
> 
> View attachment 475881


The reporter clarified via Twitter that her words were misconstrued. She explained via twitter that she was trying to tell her that CNN will exploit you and your families address, however the Guardian will protect your family's privacy. Nikki went apesheeeeet and had that lady doxxed. Shortly after that lady tweeted the clarification she removed her social media accounts because of the harassment. And that's why ppl hate the so called "Barbz" because their leader encourages harrassment. Thats how low IQ Nikki really is. No one is trying to silence her.

I stand by the fact that she unintelligently repeated hearsay and if the person REALLY had what's technically an adverse reaction event to the vaccine, it NEEDs to be reported. That way the vaccine company can investigate and pull the vaccine if this is more than a one-off. Johnson and Johnson had a sprinkling of people with a specific cluster of the same adverse event and pulled the vaccine until they could investigate further....because that's what is SUPPOSED to happen. But she so busy with the faux outrage rather than doing the responsible thing. (whispers: cause it was likely never true)


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> View attachment 475875
> 
> 
> View attachment 475877
> 
> Reporter's response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki playing the victim
> 
> 
> View attachment 475881


They are literally threatening the guy who tweeted the Guardian's statement. Not knowing that the Guardian was never involved in Harassing her family. The lady was trying to say, it was CNN who will exploit you. Gosh Nikki needs to go hide. What a loser.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Black Ambrosia

I’m on the fence about the reporter’s  text message to her family. I think it’s definitely a form of intimidation. Even though she wasn’t saying that they’d harm her family, it’s implied that something bad would happen if they didn’t work with her instead. This is where context matters. I’d probably feel threatened (or at least intimidated) if I was a regular person living my life who didn’t ask for any of this. Nicki however should know better. All it would take is a call from her attorney and the threat of legal action might be enough to have the reporter reprimanded.

Are we really expected to believe that CNN is out here exposing addresses of private citizens? If so they must be doing it covertly because I’ve never seen anything to support that. I think it was an empty threat that the reporter hoped would cause the family to talk to her but it triggered Nicki and here we are.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m on the fence about the reporter’s  text message to her family. I think it’s definitely a form of intimidation. Even though she wasn’t saying that they’d harm her family, it’s implied that something bad would happen if they didn’t work with her instead. This is where context matters. I’d probably feel threatened (or at least intimidated) if I was a regular person living my life who didn’t ask for any of this. Nicki however should know better. All it would take is a call from her attorney and the threat of legal action might be enough to have the reporter reprimanded.
> 
> Are we really expected to believe that CNN is out here exposing addresses of private citizens? If so they must be doing it covertly because I’ve never seen anything to support that. I think it was an empty threat that the reporter hoped would cause the family to talk to her but it triggered Nicki and here we are.


This is a good point. Maybe Nikki saw through it. Put in that context, she didn't clarify. Just set her dawgs on someone. The reporter isn't innocent. She should have had "her people" reach out to "Nikki's people." But responded as if they LADY HERSELF was threatening her family. Then responded with a threat saying "COUNT your days." At most the reporter was sneaky and unprofessional. SHE herself didn't threaten that girl. 

Plus, WHO can prove a real threat now? Nikki or the reporter? Who's threat is more credible now? With real evidence? With thousands of people joining in. Nikki has built a case for T&T to sanction her and refuse her entry onto their lands now. She has caused so much more harm. 

Nikki's mistrust is Well put and the reporter isn't making this up. Oh and News Outlets have been known to reveal people's location all the time. Shaun King's home, pictures and everything with the house number showing was literally on the front page of a VERY well read paper that I believe he used to work for or has done work for years ago--that's affiliated with so many legit BIG news outlets. Just a few months ago (maybe 2).  So it CAN happen and it has. CNN won't do it directly, but they can take pictures, show up at the house to "interview" with all their affiliates. I mean even FOX was looking to interview her. Pretty sure they landed right there in Trinidad digging around.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

How do you fix your mouth to say AIDS vaccine??


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I understand a celebrity not trusting the media but I consider CNN to be credible as I think most people do. CNN has bias toward liberal topics but isn’t known for tabloid journalism. That was my only point. Would other outlets do that? Of course. Would CNN do it covertly? It’s possible. My point was that the reporter’s claim seemed dubious.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


>


You already cannot enter certain countries without certain vaccines. Travelers already knew what time it was.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I can't see if anybody else posted this but this broad is a disgrace.   How you a whole black Mayor out here risking it all for Tony Toni Tone.  And THEN she pulled a Nicki Minaj talking about how she isn't going to wear a mask between bites and swallows when she know good and damn well that's not related to what's going on in this video she got busted in. 

Also, how you thought in an age of cellphones nobody was going to post this to social media?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I didn't say much about Obama's party because while I expected him and Michelle to have more sense, Obama's no longer in office.  Democrats in office today violating their own health department orders are derelict and I won't forget them in the future when they have viable Democrat competitors.  I'm looking at you Gavin Newsome, you


----------



## Peppermynt

Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't see if anybody else posted this but this broad is a disgrace.   How you a whole black Mayor out here risking it all for Tony Toni Tone.  And THEN she pulled a Nicki Minaj talking about how she isn't going to wear a mask between bites and swallows when she know good and damn well that's not related to what's going on in this video she got busted in.
> 
> Also, how you thought in an age of cellphones nobody was going to post this to social media?


She sounded like a complete plumb fool. She know she was drunk up there and threw caution to the wind, along with a healthy helping of her germs. GTFOWTBS.


----------



## PatDM'T

Trump supporters
are out of their
rabbit  minds.


So wait...
begging them to
get vaccinated
was a Jedi
mind trick to
keep them from
getting vaccinated?

Is anyone else
getting a headache
trying to follow
dumb logic?
What is wrong
with these people?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

PatDM'T said:


> Trump supporters are out of their rabbit  minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait...
> begging them to
> get vaccinated
> was a Jedi
> mind trick to
> keep them from
> getting vaccinated?
> 
> Is anyone else
> getting a headache
> trying to follow
> dumb logic?
> What is wrong
> with these people?


Wait wait wait....using reverse psychology to do what now?
These test tube babies just said whatever "the left" says they go do the opposite and it's "the left's" fault cuz you know, reasons.  Not only are they admitting to being petulant children, they added in juicier bits of sheep behavior on top.

You'd think that feeling like a cuck beats feeling like you can't breathe but this new breed of batspit crazy has rules I'm not meant to understand.   All I can say is


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I’m not getting a headache because I’m not trying to follow the logic.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The schools really are a mess. We got an alert today that there was an exposure at my niece’s school. She’s in pre-k. Her class wasn’t exposed but 5 other classes were and are quarantining for 10 days. 3 other classes had a potential exposure but no direct contact.

It’s going to be an interesting school year.


----------



## PatDM'T

Black Ambrosia said:


> The schools really are a mess. We got an alert today that there was an exposure at my niece’s school. She’s in pre-k. Her class wasn’t exposed but 5 other classes were and are quarantining for 10 days. 3 other classes had a potential exposure but no direct contact.
> 
> It’s going to be an interesting school year.


You ain't lying.

A couple of people
at my job are
quarantining because
their kids tested 
positive for Covid.


----------



## winterinatl

Black Ambrosia said:


> The schools really are a mess. We got an alert today that there was an exposure at my niece’s school. She’s in pre-k. Her class wasn’t exposed but 5 other classes were and are quarantining for 10 days. 3 other classes had a potential exposure but no direct contact.
> 
> It’s going to be an interesting school year.


Our district is 100% in person with a k-8 online school, which is no longer taking students. At a virtual town hall meeting tonight, all parents wanted to know was what solution the district has if it gets worse. I know these folks are determined to keep schools open so the majority can keep going to work. Meanwhile babies keep getting sick.


----------



## yamilee21

On the schools… my macabre form of “entertainment” is watching the NYC DOE’s Daily Covid Case Map, updated every evening. There have been 5 - FIVE - days of school… *1274* cases have been found thus far just in public schools, including charter schools co-located in DOE buildings. 1137 classrooms have been affected. An entire school has had to close for 10 days. But there is no remote option available, because kids “need” to be in school, in-person, according to the mayor.  And since this situation isn’t unsafe enough; they are no longer going to have kids quarantine if they were masked when they were exposed!  

If things are this bad in a city with relatively low transmission rates, relatively high levels of vaccination, a mask mandate in place, and where the numbers are about as transparent as they can get, imagine what is really going in other places.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't see if anybody else posted this but this broad is a disgrace.   How you a whole black Mayor out here risking it all for Tony Toni Tone.  And THEN she pulled a Nicki Minaj talking about how she isn't going to wear a mask between bites and swallows when she know good and damn well that's not related to what's going on in this video she got busted in.
> 
> Also, how you thought in an age of cellphones nobody was going to post this to social media?


Why she bringing Tony Toni Tone into this? Her little plug at the end about how the news need to focus on the band and not her being maskless. Lol


----------



## lavaflow99

Fun stories from working yesterday:

1.  A dad brings his son because he was sent home from daycare fo runny nose and he needs to be cleared.  “Cleared” usually means Covid tested.  Dad talking about they didn’t say that.  




I ask everyone who comes in with Covid symptoms if they (if the kid is old enough) or adults around patient are vaccinated. I asked the dad.  He says “I don’t want to tell you that.“  Refuses Covid testing for his son because thinks his son doesn’t have it. Then says why test since it can’t be treated?  I explained that it is because if he does have it he doesn’t spread to the other kids and teachers. He started running his mouth about something else. Then said he paid too much for this daycare and asked for a note letting him back in daycare. All he got was a visit summary.  

2.  A preteen comes in complaining of sore throat and congestion.  Mother not vaccinated. Covid testing was recommended. At first mother agreed. Then asked how long it takes to get results. I said 2-4 days. Mother said ”oh hell no I can’t be missing 4 days of work!”




Again explained why testing is important. She refused.  And only wanted scripts for decongestants.

And this is why we will be in the pandemic for a long, long time…..


----------



## qchelle

I feel really bad for parents who don't have the option of staying home with their kids full time right now. I don't know how people are doing it. Randomly, unexpectedly having to arrange childcare whenever there's an outbreak at their kids' school. Like what are you supposed to do? smh


----------



## Kanky

A nurse's training didn't protect her from vaccine misinformation. Now, she's one of the victims of Covid-19 | CNN
					

Natalie Rise was a registered nurse in Idaho who loved her job as a home health care worker before she decided to stay at home with her special-needs twins, according to her brother, Daryl Rise.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Kanky

lavaflow99 said:


> Fun stories from working yesterday:
> 
> 1.  A dad brings his son because he was sent home from daycare fo runny nose and he needs to be cleared.  “Cleared” usually means Covid tested.  Dad talking about they didn’t say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask everyone who comes in with Covid symptoms if they (if the kid is old enough) or adults around patient are vaccinated. I asked the dad.  He says “I don’t want to tell you that.“  Refuses Covid testing for his son because thinks his son doesn’t have it. Then says why test since it can’t be treated?  I explained that it is because if he does have it he doesn’t spread to the other kids and teachers. He started running his mouth about something else. Then said he paid too much for this daycare and asked for a note letting him back in daycare. All he got was a visit summary.
> 
> 2.  A preteen comes in complaining of sore throat and congestion.  Mother not vaccinated. Covid testing was recommended. At first mother agreed. Then asked how long it takes to get results. I said 2-4 days. Mother said ”oh hell no I can’t be missing 4 days of work!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again explained why testing is important. She refused.  And only wanted scripts for decongestants.
> 
> And this is why we will be in the pandemic for a long, long time…..


I am not surprised. People whose kids already have Covid are not trying to take time off work to keep other people’s kids from getting Covid. They were sending kids to school with fevers and stomach issues before Covid. If we don’t make their employers pay them while they are at home and then we will have this kind of gross behavior.


----------



## vevster

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Why she bringing Tony Toni Tone into this?


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> A nurse's training didn't protect her from vaccine misinformation. Now, she's one of the victims of Covid-19 | CNN
> 
> 
> Natalie Rise was a registered nurse in Idaho who loved her job as a home health care worker before she decided to stay at home with her special-needs twins, according to her brother, Daryl Rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Another obese metabolically unhealthy person.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> Another obese metabolically unhealthy person.


Yep. Like about 70% of American adults and 20% of children.  But this woman was stupid too. She could’ve looked at the actual studies on the vaccine, but instead she went with Facebook meme logic. I feel sorry for her children and for anyone that she infected while being unvaccinated in the healthcare field.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ It’s hard to muster up sympathy for people who actually work in the field… IJS


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> Another obese metabolically unhealthy person.


Whose children might still have their mother if she was vaccinated.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Whose children might still have their mother if she was vaccinated.


Yes, that is most likely correct.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ It’s hard to muster up sympathy for people who actually work in the field… IJS


My patience is razor thin but somebody pointed out to me that it’s possible to become a RN in some parts of the country in a year with a certificate from an ITT Tech kind of school.  Meanwhile I thought being a RN meant a step below medical school.

After first hand experience with my friends sister who is both a RN and antivax hotep, I have had to adjust my expectations.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ That is true. Now these pharmacists out here selling fake vaccine cards- throw them under the jail.


----------



## Peppermynt

It's only a matter of time before these various mutations combine into the lottery winning Covid variant. You know, the one that zombifies anyone who catches it. My ex and I used to play this video game called "The Last of Us" where the zombies infected others by pushing out spores into the air that passed along the infection. Why do I feel like we are living the preface to that story?

I've pretty much given up on this country's will and ability to survive this. I hate feeling this way, but I'm going to start spending my step-kids' inheritance.   May as well enjoy myself before it all comes tumbling down.


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> My patience is razor thin but somebody pointed out to me that it’s possible to become a RN in some parts of the country in a year with a certificate from an ITT Tech kind of school.  Meanwhile I thought being a RN meant a step below medical school.
> 
> After first hand experience with my friends sister who is both a RN and antivax hotep, I have had to adjust my expectations.


I was wondering why over 95% of doctors are vaccinated but a lot of nurses are following advice from the memes they saw on Twitter. This explains a lot.


----------



## Everything Zen

I can already see what I’m working with over here with people I know and love trying to work with their limited educational outcomes asking me “Which is bigger a kg or an atomical mass unit?” 
….Trying to intellectualize the justification for not wearing masks by comparing them to how you can still smell a fart through jeans because they don’t understand the size of Covid viruses vs cells vs droplets and how a mask can stop them.

Then said person was BIGLY hurt when I told him this “complex science” that was over his head was taught in a basic HS chemistry/biology class. Yet they want scientists to explain why masking works but the basic education system failed them a long time ago.

These people walk among us.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I know it’s bad news for Biden and may end Harris’ presidential aspirations but I’m ready for them to lock ish down frfr. Not China style but one step shy of martial law. Pay everybody to stay home who can’t work from home and finally get this thing under control. I don’t care that the “freedom lovers” and “patriots” will act a fool. They been doing that and it’s taking out the hospital system. How many people have to die before people with the power to do something make the hard decisions?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> I can already see what I’m working with over here with people I know and love trying to work with their limited educational outcomes asking me “Which is bigger a kg or an atomical mass unit?”
> ….Trying to intellectualize the justification for not wearing masks by comparing them to how you can still smell a fart through jeans because they don’t understand the size of Covid viruses vs cells vs droplets and how a mask can stop them.
> 
> Then said person was BIGLY hurt when I told him this “complex science” that was over his head was taught in a basic HS chemistry/biology class. Yet they want scientists to explain why masking works but the basic education system failed them a long time ago.
> 
> These people walk among us.


I laughed at this but it’s really sad AH.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Peppermynt said:


> It's only a matter of time before these various mutations combine into the lottery winning Covid variant. You know, the one that zombifies anyone who catches it. My ex and I used to play this video game called "The Last of Us" where the zombies infected others by pushing out spores into the air that passed along the infection. Why do I feel like we are living the preface to that story?
> 
> I've pretty much given up on this country's will and ability to survive this. I hate feeling this way, but I'm going to start spending my step-kids' inheritance.   May as well enjoy myself before it all comes tumbling down.



I know of that game, which is being turned into a movie lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> I know it’s bad news for Biden and may end Harris’ presidential aspirations but I’m ready for them to lock ish down frfr. Not China style but one step shy of martial law. Pay everybody to stay home who can’t work from home and finally get this thing under control. I don’t care that the “freedom lovers” and “patriots” will act a fool. They been doing that and it’s taking out the hospital system. How many people have to die before people with the power to do something make the hard decisions?



This is pretty much where I am.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> I know it’s bad news for Biden and may end Harris’ presidential aspirations but I’m ready for them to lock ish down frfr. Not China style but one step shy of martial law. Pay everybody to stay home who can’t work from home and finally get this thing under control. I don’t care that the “freedom lovers” and “patriots” will act a fool. They been doing that and it’s taking out the hospital system. How many people have to die before people with the power to do something make the hard decisions?


Unfortunately, we're past the time that could be done without significant bloodshed.  There's not enough cops to enforce it  which means the military would have to be brought in and the optics on that are not what anybody wants.  Ironically, Trump actually could have pulled off a shutdown between March 2020- June 2020  with his big dumb useless  but I digress.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> Yes, that is most likely correct.


I'm not being patronizing. I respect that you are at a place where you can acknowledge this.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Mayor London Breed is doubling down on being "strong in her wrong".  



Spoiler: San Francisco mayor scolds 'fun police' after being criticized for flouting city's indoor mask mandate



San Francisco Mayor London Breed is defending herself after flouting the city's indoor mask mandate, criticizing "fun police" for raising questions about her recent appearance at a live concert where she was seen dancing and posing for photos without a mask on.

In video shared on social media, Breed, a Democrat, was seen last week dancing and singing along during a concert at San Francisco's Black Cat nightclub, where members of the R&B group Tony! Toni! Toné! were performing. In one video, a maskless Breed can be seen dancing for more than a minute without a drink or food in hand, and photos show her posing maskless with attendees and some of the artists.

"Don't feel as though you have to be micromanaged about mask wearing. Like, we don't need the fun police to come in and try and micromanage and tell us what we should or shouldn't be doing. We know what we need to do to protect ourselves," Breed told reporters on Friday when asked about the episode at a news conference.

"No one has been more conservative about protecting themselves than I have, not just because I want to set an example, but because I don't want to get Covid," she added.

Though the city implemented an indoor mask mandate last month for all residents -- regardless of vaccination status -- that says masks can be removed during some activities, including "while actively eating or drinking," the mayor appeared to clarify the rules during her defense last week.
"I was eating and I was drinking and I was sitting with my friends and everyone who came in there was vaccinated," she said. "No, I'm not going to sip and put my mask on, sip and put my mask on, sip and put my mask on, eat and put my mask on," she told reporters. "While I'm eating and I'm drinking, I'm going to keep my mask off."

When San Francisco's health officers implemented the indoor mask mandate in early August, they did so in conjunction with the health officers from Santa Clara, Alameda, Contra Costa, Marin, San Mateo and Sonoma counties and the city of Berkeley. At the time, the officials pointed to the highly contagious Delta coronavirus variant, which was causing a spike in new Covid-19 cases in the region.

Breed is not the first California Democratic official to make headlines for violating their own Covid-19 guidance. Last year, Gov. Gavin Newsom attended an unmasked birthday dinner at the elite Napa Valley restaurant The French Laundry while urging Californians to stay home and avoid gatherings outside their households to stop the spread of Covid. Newsom, who later apologized for attending the dinner, went on to survive a recall election last week that was instigated in part by the imbroglio.

Breed herself went to a party at the French Laundry the day after Newsom's, though she didn't violate the specific Covid protocols governing the area in which the restaurant is located.


_"No one has been more conservative about protecting themselves than I have, not just because I want to set an example, but because I don't want to get Covid," she added._

I literally watched her huffing and puffing while dancing with her mouth wide open in a small room full of people with no mask on.  Hopefully, she won't get Covid but I have a feeling that if she did and that video didn't exist she'd be the first one talking about how she doesn't know how she got it because of being so diligent with mask wearing and distancing. 

Much like people with multiple kids that swear that their birth control failed, I'm having real difficulty believing people about how covid just slipped through the mask they allegedly wear every time they go out.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> I know it’s bad news for Biden and may end Harris’ presidential aspirations but I’m ready for them to lock ish down frfr. Not China style but one step shy of martial law. Pay everybody to stay home who can’t work from home and finally get this thing under control. I don’t care that the “freedom lovers” and “patriots” will act a fool. They been doing that and it’s taking out the hospital system. How many people have to die before people with the power to do something make the hard decisions?


The people who are dying want to be dead tho. That’a why they didn’t take the vaccine. I don’t blame Biden for being like “may the odds be ever in your favor,” and letting it play out. These folks won’t listen even if there is a lock down.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> The people who are dying want to be dead tho. That’a why they didn’t take the vaccine. I don’t blame Biden for being like “may the odds be ever in your favor,” and letting it play out. These folks won’t listen even if there is a lock down.


I’m vaccinated and it won’t do me a darn bit of good if I’m hurt in a car accident and the hospitals are overrun.


----------



## Kanky

A Texas couple wore face masks at a restaurant to protect their immunocompromised infant. The owner asked them to leave
					

A Texas couple landed themselves a much needed night out with some friends but it was cut short after the restaurant they were dining at kicked them out for wearing face masks, which they say was in an effort to protect their immunocompromised 4-month-old son.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Melaninme

Pfizer COVID booster: FDA approves for kids ages 12-15, shortens waiting period
					

Everyone 12 and up can now receive the Pfizer COVID-19 booster shot only five months after their initial Pfizer series.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## Melaninme

Covid News: Some Parents Aren’t Ready for Young Children to Get Vaccine
					

The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is safe for children 5 to 11, the companies announced, but parents may be wary even if the F.D.A. authorizes its use. The Biden administration plans to lift restrictions on vaccinated international travelers in November.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> A Texas couple wore face masks at a restaurant to protect their immunocompromised infant. The owner asked them to leave
> 
> 
> A Texas couple landed themselves a much needed night out with some friends but it was cut short after the restaurant they were dining at kicked them out for wearing face masks, which they say was in an effort to protect their immunocompromised 4-month-old son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


I have seen the phrase "death cult" being used to describe anti-maskers/anti-vaxers and I thought it was dramatic but maynnnnnnn.  

I think that being the sole mask wearers in a place this small (pic from Yelp) isn't particularly safe so the manager did them a favor in telling them to leave.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Even though I feel some kind of way about getting a booster less than a year from the original vaccine, right about now I'm far more ready to skip the line to get one sooner than I was to get the initial shot.  

BTW - American's sound weird saying jab.  Shot and jab both sound so violent though.


----------



## Peppermynt

Kanky said:


> A Texas couple wore face masks at a restaurant to protect their immunocompromised infant. The owner asked them to leave
> 
> 
> A Texas couple landed themselves a much needed night out with some friends but it was cut short after the restaurant they were dining at kicked them out for wearing face masks, which they say was in an effort to protect their immunocompromised 4-month-old son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Heard about this yesterday. Their Yelp Q&A page is a hoot!!!!  









						Hang Time Sports Grill & Bar — Ask the Community
					






					www.yelp.com


----------



## Everything Zen

Kanky said:


> A Texas couple wore face masks at a restaurant to protect their immunocompromised infant. The owner asked them to leave
> 
> 
> A Texas couple landed themselves a much needed night out with some friends but it was cut short after the restaurant they were dining at kicked them out for wearing face masks, which they say was in an effort to protect their immunocompromised 4-month-old son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Meh… I’m side-eying the hell out of them bc why are y’all out in these COVID streets with an immunocompromised baby at a bar where no one else is wearing masks as if y’all two masks was gonna save the child.


----------



## Kanky

Everything Zen said:


> Meh… I’m side-eying the hell out of them bc why are y’all out in these COVID streets with an immunocompromised baby at a bar where no one else is wearing masks as if y’all two masks was gonna save the child.


Yeah they need to stay home until this mess is over. If their baby dies of Covid those people will say that it was because the baby was fat and probably liberal.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Kanky said:


> Yeah they need to stay home until this mess is over. If their baby dies of Covid those people will say that it was because the baby was fat and probably liberal.



Ma'am!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

winterinatl said:


> Our district is 100% in person with a k-8 online school, which is no longer taking students. At a virtual town hall meeting tonight, all parents wanted to know was what solution the district has if it gets worse. *I know these folks are determined to keep schools open so the majority can keep going to work. Meanwhile babies keep getting sick.*


Its a horrible situation with untenable choices.

So many women--well parents left the workforce in 2020 when we thought things were the worst it will ever be. But here we are. They've been trying to trickle back into the workforce and still experiencing categorical poverty. Like, they are technically homeless despite living with friends or a relative. Its not their home. This economy depends on 2 things: 1) People working 2) People buying stuff and spending money.
Period. I really feel bad for shift workers, and lower income earners who work 40-50 hours or multiple jobs to stay afloat.....And who have the jobs where you HAVE to be present at the workplace to DO the job.

And every other day, I see another parent upset because they have to either go leave without pay, burn precious vacation time, or work from home because a kid has to quarantine. Its been a never-ending cycle.

I know a mon who's kids have been on quarantine more than they've been IN school since early August. School started here on August 11th.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Its a horrible situation with untenable choices.
> 
> So many women--well parents left the workforce in 2020 when we thought things were the worst it will ever be. But here we are. They've been trying to trickle back into the workforce and still experiencing categorical poverty. Like, they are technically homeless despite living with friends or a relative. Its not their home. This economy depends on 2 things: 1) People working 2) People buying stuff and spending money.
> Period. I really feel bad for shift workers, and lower income earners who work 40-50 hours or multiple jobs to stay afloat.....And who have the jobs where you HAVE to be present at the workplace to DO the job.
> 
> And every other day, I see another parent upset because they have to either go leave without pay, burn precious vacation time, or work from home because a kid has to quarantine. Its been a never-ending cycle.
> 
> I know a mon who's kids have been on quarantine more than they've been IN school since early August. School started here on August 11th.


To follow this up....

I worry now, when I send the little one back....how long before or if they are quarantining again? And then again? The 2 weeks of HW and classwork with our 2nd grader was like running a marathon. Of course she took a test on her 1st day back yesterday and got 100% on the reading and language arts part and did not do well on the math. You know she was heartbroken but her dad and I even more because we squeezed a lot of concepts in as much as possible. I was also studying everyday myself for a certification exam. So we are on NO sleep.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> On the schools… my macabre form of “entertainment” is watching the NYC DOE’s Daily Covid Case Map, updated every evening. There have been 5 - FIVE - days of school… *1274* cases have been found thus far just in public schools, including charter schools co-located in DOE buildings. 1137 classrooms have been affected. An entire school has had to close for 10 days. But there is no remote option available, because kids “need” to be in school, in-person, according to the mayor.  And since this situation isn’t unsafe enough; they are no longer going to have kids quarantine if they were masked when they were exposed!
> 
> If things are this bad in a city with relatively low transmission rates, relatively high levels of vaccination, a mask mandate in place, and where the numbers are about as transparent as they can get, imagine what is really going in other places.


Like in FLORIDA and TEXAS!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Wait wait wait....using reverse psychology to do what now?
> These test tube babies just said whatever "the left" says they go do the opposite and it's "the left's" fault cuz you know, reasons.  Not only are they admitting to being petulant children, they added in juicier bits of sheep behavior on top.
> 
> You'd think that feeling like a cuck beats feeling like you can't breathe but this new breed of batspit crazy has rules I'm not meant to understand.   All I can say is


Yep.
We have been saying for months---if you tell them the vaccine is "optional" or make it seem SCARCE, they will accuse the government of keeping it for themselves. I mean...this is just the wackest, craziest, thing....

I mean WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m vaccinated and it won’t do me a darn bit of good if I’m hurt in a car accident and the hospitals are overrun.


It happened to me and I’m telling y’all  again, it was pretty bad. I was being treated in the lobby.
a family member that had an accident at home had to sit in the car and wait to be called on the phone to be seen.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yep.
> We have been saying for months---if you tell them the vaccine is "optional" or make it seem SCARCE, they will accuse the government of keeping it for themselves. I mean...this is just the wackest, craziest, thing....
> 
> I mean WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE.


I was just think we were all talking about this in this thread.. lol smh


----------



## Melaninme

Redirect Notice


----------



## Melaninme

COVID cluster outbreaks could signal pandemic is nearing the end
					

Upticks in new COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations in central southeastern states such as West Virginia and Kentucky are considered signs that the pandemic is on its way out and shifting toward endemicity.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> COVID cluster outbreaks could signal pandemic is nearing the end
> 
> 
> Upticks in new COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations in central southeastern states such as West Virginia and Kentucky are considered signs that the pandemic is on its way out and shifting toward endemicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


I’m utterly confused by this story. I read it twice and I still don’t know what they are trying to say.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

*insert that Cardi B meme of her saying "what was the reason?!"*


----------



## fluffyforever

Crackers Phinn said:


> I’m utterly confused by this story. I read it twice and I still don’t know what they are trying to say.


They are trying to say that the faster everyone gets Covid or a vaccination, the faster the pandemic will end because we will all be immune. So it’s a good thing that delta is causing so many people to get infected so quickly. We can all go back to normal very soon!

However they don’t seem to take into account that immunity seems to weaken in both the vaccinated and unvaccinated, with people able to get Covid multiple times. 

They also don’t seem to factor that with mutations, immunity from one variant isn’t always going to give protection from other variants.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

oneastrocurlie said:


> *insert that Cardi B meme of her saying "what was the reason?!"*


They just do anything for the sheer hell of it.  Like, how does this even work? How does one parent have the right to expose other parents children? 
I.
Just.
Can't.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> COVID cluster outbreaks could signal pandemic is nearing the end
> 
> 
> Upticks in new COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations in central southeastern states such as West Virginia and Kentucky are considered signs that the pandemic is on its way out and shifting toward endemicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com





Crackers Phinn said:


> I’m utterly confused by this story. I read it twice and I still don’t know what they are trying to say.



This excerpt is the take-home for me 
*“The current surge has likely peaked in the United States, but it may be a very slow off-ramp,” Dowdy said. “If the criterion is that we want to be back to where we were in June, that could still be a long way away, and by a long way, I mean it could be months. ... We're going to have to learn to adapt and accept some level of disease ongoing.”*

I'm pretty sure we are looking at the peak as far as the worst of it. So people will applaud and celebrate this news....but then ignore the facts like this little excerpt:

*West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice warned people last week that “we're going to pile the body bags up until we reach a point in time to where we have enough people that have natural immunities and enough people that are vaccinated.”*

Like bruh (the Govornor of the state with the worst COVID track record mentioned in this very article)  is basically saying "we know more are gonna die--BUT.....!"............ And that's the human cost that people absolutely IGNORE. On a HUMAN level, over 120,000 MINOR children have lost at least one parent. Many of these have lost BOTH. The human cost is the lost of souls that were just walking around healthy not 18 months ago. The human cost has been our mental health. The human cost is the rapid rise in homelessness. Especially among black women who are overwhelmingly most likely to be head of household to minor children, or often grandchildren or perhaps a disabled older adult. Not to mention the uptick in disability due to long haulers. I'm happy to see the beginning of the end of this thing...but people will forget about what happened (the everyday stuff I mentioned) and even re-vote for the people who handled this so badly. The GOP really are okay with us MUDDLING through no matter how many people died. They will be able to say they promoted the vaccine or mitigated risk, while protecting FREE-DUM, while standing on a hill of body bags


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> *insert that Cardi B meme of her saying "what was the reason?!"*


Our kids are doomed.

Ya'll my oldest who tested positive-----ONLY was tested to try and get her back in school within the 5 day rule because she was asymptomatic. Had we sent her back on day 8 (as asymptomatic kids are allowed if on quarantined due to exposure) she would have been right in school with her covid positive self. 

Lord help us. 

Lord help us. 

Note: the new Surgeon General in FL who DeSatan hand picked is the black man/doctor who was out in front of the WH with that one crazy African lady doctor who said Hydrochloroquine was a tried and true cure (Trump supporters). Google him.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Our kids are doomed.
> 
> Ya'll my oldest who tested positive-----ONLY was tested to try and get her back in school within the 5 day rule because she was asymptomatic. Had we sent her back on day 8 (as asymptomatic kids are allowed if on quarantined due to exposure) she would have been right in school with her covid positive self.
> 
> Lord help us.
> 
> Lord help us.
> 
> Note: the new Surgeon General in FL who DeSatan hand picked is the black man/doctor who was out in front of the WH with that one crazy African lady doctor who said Hydrochloroquine was a tried and true cure (Trump supporters). Google him.



My mom works in a school and said parents are sending kids back before their quarantine is over and with no test results. 

It's a mess. It's a mess. It's a mess.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> They just do anything for the sheer hell of it.  Like, how does this even work? How does one parent have the right to expose other parents children?
> I.
> Just.
> Can't.


This is what my brother is saying is happening in Texas. DeSatan wants to do everything Abbot does. They are already rallying the capitol to try and prevent the abortion rule coming to FL. 

This is because parents are upset of having to be out of work so many days, and most likely employers complaining about so much absenteeism. I get it. I'm really struggling through with my kid at home. Healthy as a horse and being her whole 3 YR OLD SELF. I had to gather husband again today because he made a comment this morning (when I was sharing her shenanigans) saying "well you're the one who refused to send her." 
I told him to STHU. But I'll share this new tidbit with him. 

Today my 3 YO was struggling to write her letters and decided to tell my clients as much while I was on the phone and then peeked in VERY LOUDLY into a budget meeting with my boss and my assistant. My job is extremely family friendly so they just chuckled. But geesh. I'm a stickler for professionalism and its just been out the window with this kid.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> My mom works in a school and said parents are sending kids back before their quarantine is over and with no test results.
> 
> It's a mess. It's a mess. It's a mess.


Parents here have complained about protocols so the district is funding extra workers to cover calls on the weekend. I'm sure many were blindsided like I was on a MONDAY when they drove up to take their kid to school, just to learn they can't attend cause someone tested positive over the weekend. Unprecedented--I get it...But there are old protocols in place that this state and TX just want to ignore. 

The deaths of students and teachers haven't been enough so I guess this is how it is. Its hard because majority of children who get it are either asymptomatic completely like mine, or they have at most a cough or sneeze or what looks like allergies. So having them home really doesn't feel like an emergency...and employers unfortunately pressure workers to report ASAP, and are willing to ignore someone who LOOKS fine, coming on back to fill in staff shortages. Its pressing and understandable to a point for me on both sides. I'm not mad being home cause I don't feel like being bothered at the office.


----------



## Melaninme

New COVID-19 treatment in clinical trials out of Santa Fe
					

New COVID Treatment in trial stages




					www.koat.com


----------



## Melaninme

WHO reports worldwide decline in new COVID-19 cases
					

Deaths from coronavirus-related complications also fall by 7%; more than 6 billion vaccine doses administered




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Melaninme

Atlanta-area school districts report a sharp decline in COVID cases
					

Infections amid Georgia’s vicious fourth wave of the virus peaked at the end of August and the decline in cases has been faster among children than the general population.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Melaninme said:


> COVID cluster outbreaks could signal pandemic is nearing the end
> 
> 
> Upticks in new COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations in central southeastern states such as West Virginia and Kentucky are considered signs that the pandemic is on its way out and shifting toward endemicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com



 um.... according to this article they were having a FIREARM giveaway in West Virginia as an incentive to get the vaccine?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> *insert that Cardi B meme of her saying "what was the reason?!"*



I am... just wow. Speechless. So sick of DeSantis and where the HELL did they find this guy to appoint as the new state surgeon general?!!!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I think we'll be seeing more stories like this. A middle school in the Detroit area was forced to go virtual because of a rash of resignations. The article doesn't give a number but mentions that 22% of the district's teaching positions are vacant. A teacher friend in Atlanta is exploring different opportunities and plans on leaving after this school year. Said he feels like he's risking his life everyday that he goes to work. He's expecting a mass exodus.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Someone predicted this upthread. I'm already seeing it locally.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

U.S. Limits Covid Antibody Treatments For All States As Shortage Fears Rise
					

The federal government has started to allocate doses of the life-saving treatment instead of letting states order as much as they want following a dramatic surge in demand.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think we'll be seeing more stories like this. A middle school in the Detroit area was forced to go virtual because of a rash of resignations. The article doesn't give a number but mentions that 22% of the district's teaching positions are vacant. A teacher friend in Atlanta is exploring different opportunities and plans on leaving after this school year. Said he feels like he's risking his life everyday that he goes to work. He's expecting a mass exodus.


A lot of school districts have a huge shortage of bus drivers as well. I don’t blame them for quitting. It is super risky and doesn’t pay well at all.


----------



## yamilee21

sunshinebeautiful said:


> um.... according to this article they were having a FIREARM giveaway in West Virginia as an incentive to get the vaccine?


If ever there was a more perfect way to illustrate the nuttiness that is early 21st century U.S.A.


----------



## Melaninme

White House opposes NDAA provision banning dishonorable discharge for COVID-19 vaccine refusal
					

The White House said it "strongly opposes" a provision in the 2022 defense spending bill that would block the Pentagon from dishonorably discharging a service member who refuses to get the COVID-19 vaccine.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> um.... according to this article they were having a FIREARM giveaway in West Virginia as an incentive to get the vaccine?



I legit laughed out loud.


----------



## dancinstallion

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> U.S. Limits Covid Antibody Treatments For All States As Shortage Fears Rise
> 
> 
> The federal government has started to allocate doses of the life-saving treatment instead of letting states order as much as they want following a dramatic surge in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



This is terrible. I truly believe the government has a hand in people dying because they are limiting access to treatments and information.
They only want people to take the vaccines and I know why. If people already have antibodies why do they need to take the vaccine? 

Regeneron works. I have a patient that didn't take Regeneron because he was skeptical of side effects   not realizing the side effects of covid is much worse. His wife took it and has now recovered with no hospitalization while her husband is intubated and sedated for one month and is still testing positive 6 weeks later.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

dancinstallion said:


> This is terrible. I truly believe the government has a hand in people dying because they are limiting access to treatments and information.
> They only want people to take the vaccines and I know why.
> 
> Regeneron works. I have a patient that didn't take Regeneron because he was skeptical of side effects   not realizing the side effects of covid is much worse. His wife took it and has now recovered with no hospitalization while her husband is intubated and sedated for one month and is still testing positive 6 weeks later.


Nah. They are handing it out like candy. It was bound to run low.

and people who didn’t get the vaccination magically are ok with getting this new man made treatment when they get scared,


----------



## dancinstallion

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Nah. They are handing it out like candy. It was bound to run low.
> 
> and people who didn’t get the vaccination magically are ok with getting this new man made treatment when they get scared,



But the article states that the government is limiting supplies not that the treatment is running low. The article says the drug is massed produced. So the companies can keep mass producing it. If this treatment is keeping people from being hospitalized then why limit it? Isn't that the same thing the vaccine is doing?

Some people are ok with getting it and some people are not but the option should still be available. My patient wasn't ok with taking it and has suffered the consequences.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

dancinstallion said:


> But the article states that the government is limiting supplies not that the treatment is running low. The article says the drug is massed produced. So the companies can keep mass producing it. If this treatment is keeping people from being hospitalized then why limit it? Isn't that the same thing the vaccine is doing?
> 
> Some people are ok with getting it and some people are not bit thr option should still be available. My patient wasn't ok with taking it and has suffered the consequences.











						Supply running low, monoclonal antibodies in high demand
					

Supplies are running low for monoclonal antibodies in Eastern Kentucky.




					www.wymt.com
				






> We’ve seen a significant increase in demand from the community,” said Dr. Jeffrey Akers, the CEO of Pharmaceutical Services at Appalachian Regional Health. “And we’ve stepped up our efforts to provide the monoclonal antibodies as well.”
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Supply is holding steady for ARH, but rationing is preventing them from expanding services.
> 
> ”We gave, last week, almost 600 doses,” he said. “So that’s definitely a new record for us. If that trend were to continue then yeah we would definitely not be able to meet that demand based on limited supply.”
> 
> ARH hospitals are just some of the locations for monoclonal antibodies in Eastern Kentucky. Baptist Health Corbin is another, and they are facing supply problems as well according to Josh Bowling, the Pharmacy Manager. They even ran out Monday night, and not for the first time.
> 
> ”This is actually the second time we have temporarily run out of run out of supply,” he said.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> They were able to get a shipment the next day, but officials say things will remain inconsistent as long as demand is high and supply low.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

The vaccine was mass produced too and there was still a shortage. Mass produced doesn’t mean that something will just be infinitely available no matter the demand.

MaB does work. But it’s provides more  passive immunity response  (from past information about them) than sustained  immunity.  Or if someone has some information that counters that, I’d love to read it.

Im just so confused about why people won’t take the vaccine but will run to this treatment. If the vaccine were being limited, then we’d see people crying about it all of a sudden. its Just all crazy


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The vaccine was mass produced too and there was still a shortage. Mass produced doesn’t mean that something will just be infinitely available no matter the demand.
> 
> MaB does work. But it’s provides more  passive immunity response  (from past information about them) than sustained  immunity.  Or if someone has some information that counters that, I’d love to read it.
> 
> Im just so confused about why people won’t take the vaccine but will run to this treatment. If the vaccine were being limited, then we’d see people crying about it all of a sudden. its Just all crazy




Don't be confused because it doesn't really matter why people are taking this treatment over the vaccine. Their reasoning is theirs and it may or may not be logical. 

 It is a good thing that they are taking something and not being hospitalized or dying from covid. It is better, that they choose this option than nothing at all, or  trying to ride covid out and end up hospitalized, dying or with long covid. 

The companies said they ran out of a treatments for one day and was able to fill the order the next day. The company said it was a temporary shortage. like everything else that has a high demand. 

Demand for MaB has been pretty high and they are keeping up with it. Of course nothing is infinitely supplied or available. But it shouldn't be limited if they are able to produce more to keep up with demand. 
 If the demand increases more than what can be supplied then some people just won't be able to get it, period. End of story until it comes back in stock.  These people are taking a risk any way because the vaccine is not an option they want or else they would have taken it already.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Kanky

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Was this nurse hiding in the bushes and jumping out to vaccinate unsuspecting passersby? Did she sneak into the house and vaccinate his wife while she was in the shower? Because that’s about the only way this man’s actions make any kind of sense.

Actually they need to start “surprise vaccinating” some of these Trump folks. Maybe have the nurse disguised as the Chik-Fil-A drive through person and jab them when they try to get a chicken sandwich.


----------



## BrownBetty

TrulyBlessed said:


>


This man said "...vaccination without his permission!"


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Someone predicted this upthread. I'm already seeing it locally.


Yep...
Here you go:


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They still have a right to not be vaccinated. They just have to find a job that doesn't require it.
> 
> INSTALAWYERS were fighting online last week talmbout "they gone sue."
> 
> Okay.
> ..............
> And please don't worry about a nursing and health care worker shortage. If you are following my hiring woes post in the Career section, you'll see *I discuss that they've been pulling RNs from the Philippines here in FL for the better part of a year. Ain't gone be no shortage*. Keep playing games.


Thats why when ppl say the vaccine mandates in Healthcare would cause shortages....I knew they would find a workaround. 

I feel like Education is going this way as well.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yep...
> Here you go:
> 
> Thats why when ppl say the vaccine mandates in Healthcare would cause shortages....I knew they would find a workaround.
> 
> I feel like Education is going this way as well.


Thanks. I still think there'll be shortages but this is going to be a stopgap.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I wanted to update on the medically fragile infant who got covid. Little guy is doing a lot better.

He is not sleeping as well since he was discharged . Nor is he able to sit up or stand as well as he used to.

His 2 siblings that were too young to be vaccinated caught it. The older vaccinated 2 never tested positive .


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> Even though I feel some kind of way about getting a booster less than a year from the original vaccine, right about now I'm far more ready to skip the line to get one sooner than I was to get the initial shot.
> 
> BTW - American's sound weird saying jab.  Shot and jab both sound so violent though.


Apparently a few of the kids (just my dumb  “brother”) have been calling it the “Fauci ouchie”.


----------



## SoniT

Everything Zen said:


> Apparently a few of the kids (just my dumb  “brother”) have been calling it the “Fauci ouchie”.


I heard Tiffany Cross (host of MSNBC's The Cross Connection) call it the "Fauci Ouchie." I was wondering where she got that from.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Thanks. I still think there'll be shortages but this is going to be a stopgap.


SIGH.

A few hours after I posted this comment they had been talking about the number of uncredentialed teachers teaching in US schools in other areas as well on the news. Man, this is a trip.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> SIGH.
> 
> A few hours after I posted this comment they had been talking about the number of uncredentialed teachers teaching in US schools in other areas as well on the news. Man, this is a trip.


We got permanent substitutes…


----------



## Kanky

A pill to treat Covid-19: 'We're talking about a return to, maybe, normal life' | CNN
					

Antivirals are already essential treatments for other viral infections, including hepatitis C and HIV. One of the best known is Tamiflu, the widely prescribed pill that can shorten the duration of influenza and reduce the risk of hospitalization if given quickly.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


>


People really need to stop with the fake religious exemptions. There are very few religions that tell people not to get vaccinated. Your cousin’s pastor claiming that it is the mark of the beast should not get you a religious exemption.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> People really need to stop with the fake religious exemptions. There are very few religions that tell people not to get vaccinated. Your cousin’s pastor claiming that it is the mark of the beast should not get you a religious exemption.


As someone who was fixated on the horror story which is the book of revelations, I wonder how many people who "believe" the mark of the beast excuse to avoid vaccination actually read those passages.   Because the Christian chronicles are really explicit that you will be told exactly what you're getting in the MotB and you have to be like "Yep, I explicitly accept this thing that has been fully explained to me to be directly from the devil." 

I'm ready for everybody to just stop this foolishness and also read the books you claim to read.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Black Ambrosia

No, Vaccinated People Are Not ‘Just as Likely’ to Spread the Coronavirus as Unvaccinated People​This has become a common refrain among the cautious—and it’s wrong.

By Craig Spencer

For many fully vaccinated Americans, the Delta surge spoiled what should’ve been a glorious summer. Those who had cast their masks aside months ago were asked to dust them off. Many are still taking no chances. Some have even returned to all the same precautions they took before getting their shots, including avoiding the company of other fully vaccinated people.

Among this last group, a common refrain I’ve heard to justify their renewed vigilance is that “vaccinated people are just as likely to spread the coronavirus.”

This misunderstanding, born out of confusing statements from public-health authorities and misleading media headlines, is a shame. It is resulting in unnecessary fear among vaccinated people, all the while undermining the public’s understanding of the importance—and effectiveness—of getting vaccinated.

*So let me make one thing clear: Vaccinated people are not as likely to spread the coronavirus as the unvaccinated. Even in the United States, where more than half of the population is fully vaccinated, the unvaccinated are responsible for the overwhelming majority of transmission.*



Spoiler: Rest of the Article



I understand why people are confused. In April, after months of public-health experts cautiously promoting the merits of vaccination, CDC Director Rochelle Walensky cited new real-world data of the shots’ effectiveness to jubilantly proclaim that “vaccinated people do not carry the virus.” The CDC later walked back her comment, but headlines such as “It’s Official: Vaccinated People Don’t Transmit COVID-19” had already given many the impression that in addition to their remarkable protection against infection with the coronavirus, the shots also prevented them from passing the illness on to others.

Scientists and researchers objected, warning that there weren’t enough data to support such a proclamation. Their concerns were prescient. As Delta first took hold early this summer and then quickly spread, our collective relief turned into dejection.

*An outbreak in Provincetown, Massachusetts—in which 74 percent of the 469 cases were in the fully vaccinated—forced the CDC to update its mask guidance and issue a sad and sobering warning: Vaccinated people infected with the SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant can be just as contagious as unvaccinated people.

In the aftermath of the Provincetown announcement, many who had gotten their shots were confused about what the news meant for them, especially when headlines seemed to imply that vaccinated individuals are as likely to contract and transmit COVID-19 as the unvaccinated. But this framing missed the single most important factor in spreading the coronavirus: To spread the coronavirus, you have to have the coronavirus. And vaccinated people are far less likely to have the coronavirus—period. If this was mentioned at all, it was treated as an afterthought.

Despite concern about waning immunity, vaccines provide the best protection against infection. And if someone isn’t infected, they can’t spread the coronavirus. It’s truly that simple. Additionally, for those instances of a vaccinated person getting a breakthrough case, yes, they can be as infectious as an unvaccinated person. But they are likely contagious for a shorter period of time when compared with the unvaccinated, and they may harbor less infectious virus overall.*

That’s why getting more people their shots is crucial for controlling the spread of the coronavirus: Every vaccinated person helps limit the virus’s ability to hide, replicate, and propagate.

Among the unvaccinated, the virus travels unhindered on a highway with multiple off-ramps and refueling stations. In the vaccinated, it gets lost in a maze of dead-end streets and cul-de-sacs. Every so often, it pieces together an escape route, but in most scenarios, it finds itself cut off, and its journey ends. It can go no further.

This is borne out by recent data from New York City that show that more than 96 percent of cases are among the unvaccinated. Only 0.33 percent of fully vaccinated New Yorkers have been diagnosed with COVID-19.

To highlight what this means in the real world, *imagine two weddings with 100 guests, one where everyone is unvaccinated and another where all the guests are vaccinated.

In the unvaccinated wedding group, the likelihood that at least one of the guests has COVID-19 is high. Similarly, everyone present is more susceptible, and the virus will likely infect many others, given the increased transmissibility of the Delta variant.

At the wedding with exclusively vaccinated attendees, however, the likelihood that anyone present has COVID-19 is minuscule. Even if someone present is infected, the likelihood that the other guests will contract the virus is similarly low, given the protection afforded by their shots.*

This is exactly why vaccine mandates are so important—and why going to events that exclude unvaccinated people is much, much safer than those that are open to all. Everyone knows that the vaccines help protect each individual who gets their shots. But when more people get vaccinated, this helps keep everyone else (including children and others ineligible for vaccination) safe as well.

It’s worth acknowledging that even though the vaccines are our best protection—and still do what we need them to do very well—they’re not perfect. Vaccinated individuals can experience breakthrough infections, and when they do, they can potentially infect others. Some may also develop long COVID, although thankfully the shots dramatically lower this risk too. These reasons are exactly why, in many circumstances, mitigation measures such as masking and mandates still make sense to help limit the spread, even for the vaccinated.

As an emergency-medicine physician, I’ve seen firsthand the vaccines’ dramatic role in reducing severe outcomes from a virus that flooded my emergency room early in the pandemic. And as a member of one of the first groups vaccinated in the rollout, I was kept safe by the shots while I cared for patients, and they prevented me from bringing the virus home to my family.

But ultimately, a COVID-19 diagnosis in someone close to me is what highlighted why the assertion that the vaccinated are as likely to spread the coronavirus as the unvaccinated is so wrong.

Recently my cousin contacted me when her daughter tested positive for COVID-19. Her daughter fell ill just weeks before her 12th birthday, when she would’ve been eligible for a vaccine. My fully vaccinated cousin spent nearly every moment at her side—always indoors and usually unmasked—yet never fell ill herself.

“The vaccine seems to be working. It’s magic!” she texted me. Before getting her shots, she would have almost certainly been infected, and likely passed it on to others. But the vaccine broke the chain of transmission. My cousin never spread her daughter’s COVID-19 to anyone because she never caught it.


----------



## winterinatl

Had another positive case today. A teacher this time. I don’t know if they were vaccinated. The other two positives adult cases were unvaccinated.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

‘A devastating shock’: UNCW student dies due to  COVID-19 complications, funeral arrangements in place
					

A Celebration of Life is being held for Tyler Gilreath. The family also asked anyone with pictures of Tyler to share them with the family.




					www.wlbt.com


----------



## yamilee21

oneastrocurlie said:


> This is borne out by recent data from New York City that show that more than 96 percent of cases are among the unvaccinated. Only 0.33 percent of fully vaccinated New Yorkers have been diagnosed with COVID-19.


Nope; this is flat out wrong. In New York City, on average, 30% of all new cases are occurring among the vaccinated, since June. The 96% may refer to **hospitalized** cases; the overwhelming number of hospitalizations and deaths are indeed occurring among the unvaccinated, while many of the vaccinated cases are found through routine testing, or because they have been exposed to others. Some do have minor symptoms, but not enough to routinely merit hospitalization.
ETA: If we are counting cases from March 2020, then yes, the 96% may be accurate… but NYC now has over 5 million out of 8.6 million vaccinated, and the proportion of vaccinated cases among new cases has remained in the 25-35% range for about four months now. It’s NOT the same situation as what we are seeing in places like Idaho, where levels of vaccination are low, and cases are still overwhelming occurring among the unvaccinated.

News reports have to be careful with wording; inaccurate reports contribute to careless behavior. In NYC, most cases among vaccinated people are with white people who are taking few other precautions. Vaccinated black and Latino seem to continue taking greater precautions. (Asians have the highest rates of vaccinations, but vaccinated or not, they are getting the fewest cases, as they have been taking the greatest precautions from the beginning.)


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> ‘A devastating shock’: UNCW student dies due to  COVID-19 complications, funeral arrangements in place
> 
> 
> A Celebration of Life is being held for Tyler Gilreath. The family also asked anyone with pictures of Tyler to share them with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wlbt.com


The thing about Covid that should scare people poo less is that you have no idea how it's going to hit you until it hits you.  Yeah, you may luck out and have a few miserable days and go about your life but it's a whole lot of folks out here Fornicating around and Finding Out that Rona ain't they lil play play friend.    Richie Cunningham in the story ain't old,  ain't fat, ain't have any obvious comorbidities but covid turned a sinus infection which is normally nothing into a brain rupture.  By all accounts, this dude was the prototype for "don't worry about it" and look where he at. 

I feel bad for his mother.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> The thing about Covid that should scare people poo less is that you have no idea how it's going to hit you until it hits you


I don’t understand why people cannot get this through their heads after all this time. How many young, thin, no-comorbidity-having, regular-at-the-gym people have to die before people comprehend this?


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm having more and more incidents with fragile white men and the elevator rides.  Nothing physical has happened but I'm not waiting for it to turn such. I've made management aware... after that I have to make sure I'm safe.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

BrownBetty said:


> I'm having more and more incidents with fragile white men and the elevator rides.  Nothing physical has happened but I'm not waiting for it to turn such. I've made management aware... after that I have to make sure I'm safe.


What's happening on these elevator rides?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I had to go to court today cuz I'm being sued.  I'm always being sued.  While I was waiting in the corridor for them to open the courtroom door, whycome everybody else waiting for their cases took their damn masks off.   I moved around the corner out of direct breathing distance but this was inside with signs everywhere saying wear a damn mask but because nobody was looking folks did what they do.  When the bailiff came out they put their masks on but what about all that corrupted droplet filled air I had to walk through?

I'm not go lie. I was listening to their case rooting for both sides to lose.  Although, I'm not go lie, their story on the edge of my seat. When the judge was like I'll send your decision in the mail, I wanted to stand up and holler "I object!" 

On the way out, I asked the cops at the entrance screening people who could I go get to make people put their masks on if it happens again and dude was like well go down 3 floors and see if the sheriff's will do anything about it.  I was like "see if?" 

I hate people.


----------



## BrownBetty

Black Ambrosia said:


> What's happening on these elevator rides?


I won't share an elevator with them if they are unmasked.  1) I'm waiting on the elevator, it stops, I see they are unmasked, I tell them go ahead  and there is a verbal confrontation or snide remark from them.   2) I am waiting on the elevator first, they want to ride with me unmasked.  I tell them to catch the next one. They want to argue.  I let the doors close.

Everyone of these situations have been with white men.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## HappyAtLast

We're down to 73 Covid patients from our peak in early August of 224. So good news, but it lingers in my mind, "What's next?"


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

HappyAtLast said:


> We're down to 73 Covid patients from our peak in early August of 224. So good news, but it lingers in my mind, "What's next?"


I won't hold my breath. Mask wearing is going to be a permanent thing for me. Especially during the winter.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I won't hold my breath. Mask wearing is going to be a permanent thing for me. Especially during the winter.


My brother in law has been saying this since last year's non-existent flu season. We should've always been doing this, at least seasonally, before covid.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Kanky

They are only having to fire a tiny percentage of folks. We may actually get out this pandemic one day at this rate.


----------



## Everything Zen

I might get fired because these  have a stupid HR system that keeps failing to send me the proper link to upload my vaccine card by the deadline. If they lose me they gonna screw themselves over because I’m the glue holding this  together and I’ll chillax and collect unemployment for a grip, go somewhere else and command a much higher salary while these idiots circle down the drain.


----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I won't hold my breath. Mask wearing is going to be a permanent thing for me. Especially during the winter.





Black Ambrosia said:


> My brother in law has been saying this since last year's non-existent flu season. We should've always been doing this, at least seasonally, before covid.



Y'all already know
I love my mask,
and not just
because it keeps
me and others safe.
Besides looking
cute in it coz
I know how
to work it






I also feel
like it is
an invisibility cloak
and awesome disguise
so I can pretend
I don't know
people when out
and about and
also they cannot
be sure it is I.







So as I mentioned
before, no one
wears masks at
work except me,
and now even
vendors and
guests have
decided the signs
asking all to
wear masks
don't mean jack,
and they don't
even pretend
anymore to
be courteous and
wear one just
coz I am wearing
one when I happen
to approach them.

One told me
straight up that
he won't wear one...
just before excitedly
telling me about
a cat he adopted
that he cannot
wait to declaw
because he will
not keep a cat
with claws and
he has always
had cats.  
(Ignant humans
do not deserve pets)

I have never
disliked someone
I don't even know
as much as I
do this dude.
I swear I did
not know evil
people were so
many in the
world till Trump
let the demons out.

Oh and did
I mention that
at least two
people a day
are going to
get tested because
they feel congested?
So far 2 
have had to
stay away... 

Yet the attitude
"nope, Covid
is fake and
masks are for sheeple"
continues to prevail. 

And y'all wonder
why this cat human
is an introvert. 
Pple annoy me.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## LostInAdream

So just *** it???


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Melaninme said:


>


This doesn't make any sense. Covid fatigue won't keep the hospitals from being overrun or healthcare workers from burning out.

ETA: I can't take this seriously. They're dismissing the risk to children when pediatric hospitals are being hit hard. They said wearing masks on planes is a stupid policy. It's one thing to be anti-vax but being anti-everything is irresponsible and dangerous. This kind of commentary emboldens people who're attacking flight attendants.


----------



## yamilee21

I only listened to the first minute, regarding Norway, because that is the only part that is going to matter to the crazy pro-Covid faction of the United States. Whenever people “on the left” talk about Norway with reference to universal healthcare, paid family leave, free university, and all the other things developed nations with a sense of collective humanity provide their people through taxes, the non-leftists go on about how it is a small country, with primarily one ethnocultural group, blah blah blah, and cannot be compared to the United States. So I’m going to need them to remember those same points now, especially as Norway has only had 3.46% of its population catch Covid (#112 among all countries) as opposed to 13.29% in the USA (#17, but with a range of 5.39% in Vermont to 17.98% in Tennessee). Furthermore, Norway has only had 157 deaths per million (#146), compared with 2150 per million in the USA (#20, but with a range of 508, again in Vermont, to 3226 in Mississippi), oh, and people in Norway don’t wait until they are near death to go to the hospital if they do catch Covid, since they have that universal healthcare thing. Our “best” Covid statistics state, small and white, still doesn’t compare to Norway. For all intents and purposes, Norway’s removal of Covid restrictions should just be considered “one of those socialist things,” like everything else they do.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

So the vitamin C, d, Zinc cocktail does work according to this study. Which I already knew but it is good to see a study back it up for those that need studies.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8264737/#__ffn_sectitle

20-Week Study of Clinical Outcomes of Over-the-Counter COVID-19 Prophylaxis and Treatment​


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I have petty thoughts about this but I'll save them.


----------



## yamilee21

dancinstallion said:


> So the vitamin C, d, Zinc cocktail does work according to this study. Which I already knew but it is good to see a study back it up for those that need studies.


It’s a little more specific than just C, D and Zinc; it was this combination:

25 mg zinc;
10 drops of Quina™ (on average; the quina-bark extract may be titrated, as tolerated by some subjects, starting at 1 drop then building up to 8-16 drops daily, but which latter may be taken as two 4-8 drop half-doses twice daily);
400 mg quercetin;
1000 mg vitamin C;
1000 IU (25 μg) vitamin D3;
400 IU Vitamin E; and
500 mg l-lysine


----------



## yamilee21

oneastrocurlie said:


> I have petty thoughts about this but I'll save them.


It’s going to be interesting, watching the same people who refuse the experimental, developed-too-quickly vaccine with only emergency use authorization, demanding access to this experimental, developed-too-quickly medicine with only emergency use authorization.


----------



## Melaninme

Health experts discuss new COVID-19 treatments
					

As the number of positive COVID-19 cases remains substantial across the Valley, health experts are weighing in on different treatments for the virus.




					www.krgv.com


----------



## dancinstallion

yamilee21 said:


> It’s a little more specific than just C, D and Zinc; it was this combination:
> 
> 25 mg zinc;
> 10 drops of Quina™ (on average; the quina-bark extract may be titrated, as tolerated by some subjects, starting at 1 drop then building up to 8-16 drops daily, but which latter may be taken as two 4-8 drop half-doses twice daily);
> 400 mg quercetin;
> 1000 mg vitamin C;
> 1000 IU (25 μg) vitamin D3;
> 400 IU Vitamin E; and
> 500 mg l-lysine



I said cocktail, I posted the list in the covid boost your immunity thread. Also they stated to take by Copper if you read further. It also says to double the doses if you have symptoms. Same thing that was previously stated.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> It’s going to be interesting, watching the same people who refuse the experimental, developed-too-quickly vaccine with only emergency use authorization, demanding access to this experimental, developed-too-quickly medicine with only emergency use authorization.


Merck makes the Ivermectin they run to the barnyard stores to buy so maybe the thought process will be that you can't get the mark of the beast or tracking chip from a pill or whatever. 

I'm so done with everybody.


----------



## BonBon

Discussing a possible cause of the myopericarditis cases with Pfizer. Also the blood clots with the Astra Zeneca.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Melaninme

Largest Louisiana health system fines employees with unvaccinated spouses
					

The largest health system in Louisiana will start fining employees hundreds of dollars a month if they are married to an unvaccinated person.




					www.google.com


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ If they are married to an unvaccinated person *and they are on the health system’s employee insurance*. If they don’t want to pay the surcharge, they can remain unvaccinated, and choose another health plan. Insurance companies are always looking at their bottom line, so this is not unexpected. It’s not so different from the airline that decided to put a surcharge on the health plans of unvaccinated employees, sensationalist headline not withstanding.


----------



## winterinatl

There’s a teacher in my building that hasn’t been vaccinated yet. Not only that, he is vehemently against it and is vocal in Facebook about it. Got the other teachers all in an uproar Bc they are FB friends with him. Now there is this weird policing culture among staff. They basically came to tell on him. He can say what he wants in FB. Is it smart? NO. Especially since he is looking for religious exemption. He has till October 18. HR will catch up w him if her does not.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> It’s going to be interesting, watching the same people who refuse the experimental, developed-too-quickly vaccine with only emergency use authorization, demanding access to this experimental, developed-too-quickly medicine with only emergency use authorization.


Right...these "treatments" are rushed just as fast as the vaccine if not faster. 
Its the tRuMP vaccine too, but they boo'd him a few months ago for pushing it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> So the vitamin C, d, Zinc cocktail does work according to this study. Which I already knew but it is good to see a study back it up for those that need studies.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8264737/#__ffn_sectitle
> 
> 20-Week Study of Clinical Outcomes of Over-the-Counter COVID-19 Prophylaxis and Treatment​


Right but you know vitamins are not FDA approved and never have been so people will refuse it based on their rationale for refusing the vaccine. Plus the quality of the vitamins vary.

Will the Walmart brand vitamins be just as effective as the very expensive ones? What about vegan and gluten free vitamins vs traditional OTC vitamins? What about people with absorption issues? Does it work with vitamin injections for them? 

Vitamin quality VARIES a ton. The rationale is there. But I'm gonna side eye this effectiveness unless it can be repeated.

Oh and I gobble a ton of vitamins.


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Right but you know vitamins are not FDA approved and never have been so people will refuse it based on their rationale for refusing the vaccine. Plus the quality of the vitamins vary.
> 
> Will the Walmart brand vitamins be just as effective as the very expensive ones? What about vegan and gluten free vitamins vs traditional OTC vitamins? What about people with absorption issues? Does it work with vitamin injections for them?
> 
> Vitamin quality VARIES a ton. The rationale is there. But I'm gonna side eye this effectiveness unless it can be repeated.
> 
> Oh and I gobble a ton of vitamins.


It’s crazy that this effective supplement “cocktail” is so specific; most people have probably heard of Vitamin C, D and E, and maybe Zinc, but Quercetin and Quina? If you aren’t into natural health, you likely won’t know about those. The study also mentioned that various participants were taking individual supplements, such as Vitamin C or D alone, but taking individual supplements was the same as doing nothing - no benefit.

And you are right, supplements aren’t regulated and quality varies tremendously, along with prices. Such a study would need to be replicated as it might occur in real world conditions, with some people getting the Walmart brand and others getting the fancier brands (that natural health care providers sell on the side to their patients).


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Right but you know vitamins are not FDA approved and never have been so people will refuse it based on their rationale for refusing the vaccine. Plus the quality of the vitamins vary.
> 
> Will the Walmart brand vitamins be just as effective as the very expensive ones? What about vegan and gluten free vitamins vs traditional OTC vitamins? What about people with absorption issues? Does it work with vitamin injections for them?
> 
> Vitamin quality VARIES a ton. The rationale is there. But I'm gonna side eye this effectiveness unless it can be repeated.
> 
> Oh and I gobble a ton of vitamins.


They need to actually prove that this works if it does. This study doesn’t even come close to that.

For the most part, vitamins and home remedies are not hurting anyone on their own. The harm comes when people trust so much in their ability to self-treat that they behave recklessly. Fewer precautions taken against Covid because you just know that your home remedies will work. Or not going to the hospital soon enough because you can handle it at home. Not just with Covid BTW,  people who swear by these kinds of things tend to wait too long to treat all kinds of illnesses. I recall reading a study that said that people who take lots of supplements were more likely to die of cancer. Not because supplements cause cancer, but because they rely on their natural remedies and delay actual medical evaluation and treatment for longer periods of time.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Y’all remember when that mama tried to treat her son who had the flu with vitamin c supplements until he got diarrhea? Poor thing died because his mama followed advice from ignorant people online instead of taking her kids to the doctor.

this was before the pandemic. But I see that there’s similar behavior out there and it’s quadrupled.

I also feel like we are entering a dark age where education is shunned.


----------



## Kanky

Virginia family is trying to process how their healthy 10-year-old daughter died from Covid in five days | CNN
					

A Virginia family is trying to process how their 10-year-old daughter went from being perfectly healthy to dying in five days from Covid-19.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Melaninme

UPDATE: CDC removes holiday guidance page, says update coming soon
					

The Atlanta-based Centers for Disease Control and Prevention removed a page Monday night with COVID-19 guidance for the 2021 holidays, saying old information was posted in error and updated guidance would be provided soon.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## Melaninme

Twitter slammed for fact-checking Seattle mom’s obituary that mentioned COVID vaccine
					

Twitter has been slammed for fact checking the obituary of a Seattle mother that attributed her death to blood clots brought on by the COVID-19 vaccine after she was mandated to get the shot.




					www.google.com


----------



## LostInAdream

Been at home quarantining bc DD got a sore throat from sleeping with the window open the day the temperature dropped from the high 70’s to low 50’s. I knew exactly the cause but you know with Covid she had to get tested. That was last week Wednesday and we just got the results tonight. Negative of course and her strep was negative as well. I didn't give her any meds except the cough syrup as she had a cough the following day after her sore throat which only lasted a day. Her school was thanking me for keeping her home even though her note said she could return today. I would never jeopardize the well-being of others even before covid. Her school had 40 kids out today and I'm nervous to send her back now


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> Virginia family is trying to process how their healthy 10-year-old daughter died from Covid in five days | CNN
> 
> 
> A Virginia family is trying to process how their 10-year-old daughter went from being perfectly healthy to dying in five days from Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Since there's no cause of death, I suspect as an expert hypochondriac that because her lung x-rays came back clear that she probably died from blood clots.  After all the dust settles, I'm almost positive that the link between "healthy" black/black adjacent kids who die unexpectedly from Covid are undiagnosed sickle cell anemia carriers.  

People forget that Covid doesn't just attack the lungs. Wherever you're weak, that's what it takes out, it's just that respiratory system is the first place of contact and easiest thing to take out.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Melaninme

What You Need to Know About Merck's New COVID Treatment Pill
					

Merck on Friday announced that its new pill to treat COVID-19 reduced the risk of hospitalization and death by about 50%. Merck plans to seek emergency authorization for the antiviral pills to be used in the United States. Here’s what you need to know. Who will get the pills? Sign up for The...




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Fauci says FDA will review Merck's new Covid treatment 'as quickly as they possibly can'
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci said Friday the FDA will review data on Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics' new Covid oral antiviral "as quickly as they possibly can."




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed

They’re just saying anything now lol


----------



## dynamic1

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Right but you know vitamins are not FDA approved and never have been so people will refuse it based on their rationale for refusing the vaccine. Plus the quality of the vitamins vary.
> 
> Will the Walmart brand vitamins be just as effective as the very expensive ones? What about vegan and gluten free vitamins vs traditional OTC vitamins? What about people with absorption issues? Does it work with vitamin injections for them?
> 
> Vitamin quality VARIES a ton. The rationale is there. But I'm gonna side eye this effectiveness unless it can be repeated.
> 
> Oh and I gobble a ton of vitamins.


Agreed. 

Per the acknowledgements the Doctor has patent pending formulations which may be available soon, if not already. I had to dig deep to minimize my skepticism after reading the acknowledgement and I love supps. How do you say there are no conflicts after that? Maybe I need to read it again. 

Seems similar to info on University of AZ's Covid-19 page last year regarding supps (shorter list of options) along with a few other medical professionals.


----------



## dynamic1

TrulyBlessed said:


> They’re just saying anything now lol


The fan in the window isn't new information. They said this last year I believe but definitely in January on the following page regarding ways to improve ventilation in the home.



			https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/Improving-Ventilation-Home.html.
		


ETA: It looks like they pulled it today saying its outdated and they will update the holiday guidance soon. 









						UPDATED: CDC takes down COVID-19 holiday guidance page, says update coming soon
					

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Monday took down a page with holiday COVID-19 guidance, saying it was old information posted in error and that updated guidance would be comi…




					thehill.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Putting a fan in the window sounds bootleg but I think it's because ventilation was never really discussed as option for the masses. I heard of businesses and schools upgrading their ventilation systems but everything for regular people focused on masks and social distancing initially and later vaccination.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dynamic1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Per the acknowledgements the Doctor has patent pending formulations which may be available soon, if not already. I had to dig deep to minimize my skepticism after reading the acknowledgement and I love supps. How do you say there are no conflicts after that? Maybe I need to read it again.
> 
> Seems similar to info on University of AZ's Covid-19 page last year regarding supps (shorter list of options) along with a few other medical professionals.


Once I saw the patent pending formulation, I knew it would be biased. Not that it would not work. Vitamins can work! PERIOD. 

Full disclosure: in 2007 I found a lump in my breast, my primary doctor (a former OB/GYN now in Family Practice) confirmed it and was referred to an orthopedic surgeon. He thought it was awesome I had a degree in Clinical Nutrition. Once we realized it was benign, he put me on a vitamin treatment to rid the lump based on 1 paper. OTC vitamins. No drugs....Nothing that he was selling. So he was not making money other than visit/consult fees. 
I was required to check back with him every 3 months for 18 months. 
It worked within a few months. The lump never came back.  
PERIOD. 


Doesn't mean it will work for everyone. And treatments like that in the above paper SHOULD be under the supervision of a Medical Doctor because it is a treatment plan. Heck in Florida a Health Coach or ND would be fined HEAVILY and dragged into court if someone other than a Licensed Dietitian like myself or Medical Doctor recommended a treatment plan FOR a doctor-diagnosed medical condition. 

However, what is likely to happen is this patent-pending product will drop, and people with beg for it in mass quantities based on this paper and similar ones. Then accuse the CDC and FDA (who cannot approve supplements by Federal Law) of "keeping the cure." The demand for the product will go up...its investors will get rich and those with means and willing doctors will receive the treatment. Poor people, working class people will not. Same for the Hydrochloroquine, same for the ECMO treatment if you can get it, and same for the situation with Regeneron or other antibody treatments that black people seem to not have access to. 
Rinse 
Repeat.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> Virginia family is trying to process how their healthy 10-year-old daughter died from Covid in five days | CNN
> 
> 
> A Virginia family is trying to process how their 10-year-old daughter went from being perfectly healthy to dying in five days from Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


And see this is why I act the way I act. My kid had Chronic Lung Disease and survived COVID-19. Point being, nobody can predict how they will react with COVID in their body. 

Right now she been having an attitude in school because the weather is changing and she has a cold (no fever, no temp, no headache, no taste issues) and the kids in school keep asking her if she has COVID. The weather is changing here..... Its ironic that she didn't even have a runny nose with COVID. But allergies are aggravating the HECK OUT OF HER.


----------



## Evolving78

dynamic1 said:


> The fan in the window isn't new information. They said this last year I believe but definitely in January on the following page regarding ways to improve ventilation in the home.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/Improving-Ventilation-Home.html.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It looks like they pulled it today saying its outdated and they will update the holiday guidance soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATED: CDC takes down COVID-19 holiday guidance page, says update coming soon
> 
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Monday took down a page with holiday COVID-19 guidance, saying it was old information posted in error and that updated guidance would be comi…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


My child’s school said they are using fresh air and fans for ventilation instead of using the money they were given and saved during the lockdown to update the ventilation system…


----------



## Kanky

Evolving78 said:


> My child’s school said they are using fresh air and fans for ventilation instead of using the money they were given and saved during the lockdown to update the ventilation system…


 What? Please gather the other parents and go to the school board meeting to speak to them about this. What is the plan for when it is cold outside?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> My child’s school said they are using fresh air and fans for ventilation instead of using the money they were given and saved during the lockdown to update the ventilation system…


What are they doing with the money?


----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


> They’re just saying anything now lol


Not really; for example, the open windows and fan circulating air have been recommended from early on, albeit from other sources. The NY Times had an article at the beginning of the pandemic about how the seemingly strange design of New York City homes, with radiators placed directly under windows, came about during the 1918 flu pandemic, because windows were supposed to be kept open while the heat was on, to prevent airborne transmission of disease. Later on the paper had another illustrated article to show how open windows make a big difference. If transmission outdoors is less likely, opening windows is a way to bring “outdoors” inside.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I hope the trend continues. *doesn't hold breath*


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> Virginia family is trying to process how their healthy 10-year-old daughter died from Covid in five days | CNN
> 
> 
> A Virginia family is trying to process how their 10-year-old daughter went from being perfectly healthy to dying in five days from Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Another metabolically challenged child judging from the thumbnail and the size of her parents. The CDC needs to come clean and encourage people to get healthy. A massive overhaul.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I can't imagine carrying on any type of business or personal relationship with someone if I found out they let me think they were vaccinated and later let it slip they had a fake vax card.  I'm careful because I assume everybody around me is unvaxxed even if they tell me they are but it's a whole nother thing to know somebody is actually trying to lull me into a sense of security.

Maynnnn It's go have to be Throat Punch Thursday all week.


----------



## Evolving78

Kanky said:


> What? Please gather the other parents and go to the school board meeting to speak to them about this. What is the plan for when it is cold outside?


That statement was made at the school board meeting.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> What are they doing with the money?


Building a stem center and new administrative building. The catch is they are meeting federal, state, and local government requirements by implementing that guideline in the simplest, most cheapest way possible.


----------



## yamilee21

There’s an amusing fake vaccine card story I know about (but I cannot share my source so please don’t ask,  ). One of the very fancy 50K tuition/year schools decided to require vaccines for students 12 and up. Some parents tried to be slick about it, and bought fake vaccine cards for their kids. Except they weren’t slick enough, and bought *Moderna* cards instead of Pfizer cards.  If you can spend 50K on your child’s tuition, you ought to be able to buy the correct fake vaccine card for them too.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

yamilee21 said:


> There’s an amusing fake vaccine card story I know about (but I cannot share my source so please don’t ask,  ). One of the very fancy 50K tuition/year schools decided to require vaccines for students 12 and up. Some parents tried to be slick about it, and bought fake vaccine cards for their kids. Except they weren’t slick enough, and bought *Moderna* cards instead of Pfizer cards.  If you can spend 50K on your child’s tuition, you ought to be able to buy the correct fake vaccine card for them too.


These people are obviously too stupid for scheming. They should never consider a life of crime.


----------



## Melaninme

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


For some reason these kinds of articles never lead with the most important information. I guess no one would click on a headline that says that vaccines are working as expected. 

*Both figures remain a tiny percentage of the total number of all people who have been vaccinated -- just 0.03% of vaccinated people have been hospitalized, and 0.87% have had confirmed infections. An even smaller percentage has died: 0.006%.*


----------



## Melaninme

Scandinavians curb Moderna shots for some younger patients
					

COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) — Scandinavian authorities on Wednesday suspended or discouraged the use of Moderna’s COVID-19 vaccine in young people because of an increased risk of heart inflammation, a very rare side effect associated with the shot.




					apnews.com


----------



## Melaninme

Israel said working to get supply of breakthrough Merck COVID-19 antiviral pill
					

Bennett reportedly makes announcement to coronavirus cabinet; if cleared, molnupiravir would be 1st pill shown to treat coronavirus patients, a potentially major advance




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Another metabolically challenged child judging from the thumbnail and the size of her parents. The CDC needs to come clean and encourage people to get healthy. A massive overhaul.


People always swear someone was "perfectly healthy" forgetting overweight can be a metabolic disease state for MANY (not all).


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> People always swear someone was "perfectly healthy" forgetting overweight can be a metabolic disease state for MANY (not all).


I keep seeing these stories with them ignoring the obvious. Enough already. Metabolic disease must be addressed!


----------



## PatDM'T

Melaninme said:


> Scandinavians curb Moderna shots for some younger patients
> 
> 
> COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) — Scandinavian authorities on Wednesday suspended or discouraged the use of Moderna’s COVID-19 vaccine in young people because of an increased risk of heart inflammation, a very rare side effect associated with the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


See, I wonder
if the reason 
for the problem
isn't what was
being explained
in this video:
the needle hitting
a blood vessel
and depositing
the vaccine in the
vessel instead of
in a muscle 
as it should.


----------



## werenumber2

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> People always swear someone was "perfectly healthy" forgetting overweight can be a metabolic disease state for MANY (not all).



I’m mostly confused because when the vaccines were first being rolled out, those in the overweight/obese category received priority alongside those with other health issues. So why are articles stating that these folks had “no preexisting conditions” when they pass away?


----------



## BrownBetty

More of my extended Family is catching covid. 95% are unvaccinated.  These are all people who live in cities with multiple locations to be vaccinated they just aren't doing it.  It is a shame to watch because it doesn't have to be like this.


----------



## Everything Zen

werenumber2 said:


> I’m mostly confused because when the vaccines were first being rolled out, those in the overweight/obese category received priority alongside those with other health issues. So why are articles stating that these folks had “no preexisting conditions” when they pass away?


Because it’s rude to call people fat.


----------



## Kanky

The false science behind the ivermectin hype - BBC News
					

Thousands worldwide have taken ivermectin to fight Covid. But what's the evidence?




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ok, let's have this talk.

With surgery that limited my ability to eat, it took me six years to go from severely obese to an optimal (normal) BMI.  I'm not going into my stats but at my heaviest I was on the verge of limited mobility.  I am open to pm's from people with weight struggles but I don't have this particular talk with a mixed audience.

Weight loss surgery AND a medically supervised regimen of diet and exercise helped me to go from severely obese to the lower end of overweight in one year.   Think about that,  I had surgery and after a few months got to a 10 minute mile and it still took me a year to go from medically defined fat AF to kinda fat. It took FIVE more years for me to get to medically normal.

So when people talk about a pandemic that just creeped up on all of us and go "oh but so-so died because they was fat" well, if I started what I did in March 2020, I would still be high risk today.  If the wrong one coughed or sneezed on vaccinated me then the response would be well, what do you expect that's what these fat  's get.  I mean damn, people still want to live.

My BMI today is normal, all of my vitamin levels are good.  I am prone to anemia and I am prone to respiratory issues because of allergies so I am not at all confident that if I got Covid that I would be able to just walk it off no matter how many vitamins or exercise I take.  Vaccine is a whole nother story.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> The false science behind the ivermectin hype - BBC News
> 
> 
> Thousands worldwide have taken ivermectin to fight Covid. But what's the evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


*They formed a group looking deeper into ivermectin studies after biomedical student Jack Lawrence spotted problems with an influential study from Egypt. Among other issues, it contained patients who turned out to have died before the trial started. It has now been retracted by the journal that published it.
The group of independent scientists examined virtually every randomised controlled trial (RCT) on ivermectin and Covid - in theory the highest quality evidence - including all the key studies regularly cited by the drug's promoters.*
_*RCTs involve people being randomly chosen to receive either the drug which is being tested or a placebo - a dummy drug with no active properties.*_

I read about this student's discovery a few weeks ago. In grad school its the first they teach us--how to really criticize literature. There are a lot of studies out there that are true but cannot be applied to real world situations at population levels we see. Its why they won't pick it up here in the US. They did that for hydrochloroquine, and had to quickly retract. And you did see MORE real improvement with hydrochloroquine. However, so many people died on it as well. You cannot in good faith justify it as a treatment or a cure. That and it becoming in short supply for Lupus patients on it for years.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ok, let's have this talk.
> 
> With surgery that limited my ability to eat, it took me six years to go from severely obese to an optimal (normal) BMI.  I'm not going into my stats but at my heaviest I was on the verge of limited mobility.  I am open to pm's from people with weight struggles but I don't have this particular talk with a mixed audience.
> 
> Weight loss surgery AND a medically supervised regimen of diet and exercise helped me to go from severely obese to the lower end of overweight in one year.   Think about that,  I had surgery and after a few months got to a 10 minute mile and it still took me a year to go from medically defined fat AF to kinda fat. It took FIVE more years for me to get to medically normal.
> 
> So when people talk about a pandemic that just creeped up on all of us and go *"oh but so-so died because they was fat"* well, if I started what I did in March 2020, I would still be high risk today. If the wrong one coughed or sneezed on vaccinated me then the response would be well, what do you expect that's what these fat  's get.  I mean damn, people still want to live.
> 
> My BMI today is normal, all of my vitamin levels are good.  I am prone to anemia and I am prone to respiratory issues because of allergies so I am not at all confident that if I got Covid that I would be able to just walk it off no matter how many vitamins or exercise I take.  Vaccine is a whole nother story.


Fair point. But many things can be true at once. As far as I know, many people with lower BMI and no pre-existing conditions are keeling over as well.  If the pic is right--for a very young child--overweight like that is a legit and concerning pre-existing condition. But it certainly might not have had NOTHING to do with her passing away. The 3rd grader who died in  my child's school in August was skinny. My child's PE coach was 40 and healthy/athletic. The other thing that's true is that we do ignore pre-existing conditions because we don't want it to matter. Calling it out makes one feel some kind of way. And trust...I def had weight issues as well. The stress of this spring/summer added a few lbs back that I lost last year and my mile ain't no where 10 mins (thats impressive! KUDOS). 

We can never say one's weight caused their demise. We can also never say it didn't. I guess we don't know so it could be moot. I also fall into the category that I JUST DON'T know. Someone may see my butt and be like "well she had a little weight on her/she was fat" I didn't mean for the discussion to go this way.


----------



## Kanky

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ok, let's have this talk.
> 
> With surgery that limited my ability to eat, it took me six years to go from severely obese to an optimal (normal) BMI.  I'm not going into my stats but at my heaviest I was on the verge of limited mobility.  I am open to pm's from people with weight struggles but I don't have this particular talk with a mixed audience.
> 
> Weight loss surgery AND a medically supervised regimen of diet and exercise helped me to go from severely obese to the lower end of overweight in one year.   Think about that,  I had surgery and after a few months got to a 10 minute mile and it still took me a year to go from medically defined fat AF to kinda fat. It took FIVE more years for me to get to medically normal.
> 
> So when people talk about a pandemic that just creeped up on all of us and go "oh but so-so died because they was fat" well, if I started what I did in March 2020, I would still be high risk today.  If the wrong one coughed or sneezed on vaccinated me then the response would be well, what do you expect that's what these fat  's get.  I mean damn, people still want to live.
> 
> My BMI today is normal, all of my vitamin levels are good.  I am prone to anemia and I am prone to respiratory issues because of allergies so I am not at all confident that if I got Covid that I would be able to just walk it off no matter how many vitamins or exercise I take.  Vaccine is a whole nother story.


Thank you for sharing this. I am annoyed that this kind of common sense thing needed to be explained. 70% of the country is overweight and there is no diet magic wand that will get us out of this before the morgues are full and the hospitals are overwhelmed. 

Anecdotally my friend’s unvaccinated husband who was a normal weight with no preexisting conditions died of Covid. A different friend’s unvaccinated husband weighs at least 400 pounds, has diabetes and high blood pressure, but shook Covid off at home in 5 days taking over the counter medicine. As much as people like to put their faith in being “metabolically healthy” you have no idea how Covid will effect you until you get Covid. And even then you don’t know because plenty of folks have dropped dead in their second round of Covid because the “mild” first round weakened their lungs but didn’t give them immunity.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> As much as people like to put their faith in being “metabolically healthy” *you have no idea how Covid will effect you until you get Covid.* And even then you don’t know because plenty of folks have dropped dead in their second round of Covid because the “mild” first round weakened their lungs but didn’t give them immunity.


THIS is my overall view.  Because of the different impact of viral infections on children's immune systems, pre delta, I would have put my money on a  fat 10 year old's survival rate vs a fat 40 year old with the same BMI but even then underlying genetic conditions throw a whole nother wrench into the equation. 



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Fair point. But many things can be true at once. As far as I know, many people with lower BMI and no pre-existing conditions are keeling over as well.  If the pic is right--for a very young child--overweight like that is a legit and concerning pre-existing condition. But it certainly might not have had NOTHING to do with her passing away. The 3rd grader who died in  my child's school in August was skinny. My child's PE coach was 40 and healthy/athletic. The other thing that's true is that we do ignore pre-existing conditions because we don't want it to matter. Calling it out makes one feel some kind of way. And trust...I def had weight issues as well. The stress of this spring/summer added a few lbs back that I lost last year and my mile ain't no where 10 mins (thats impressive! KUDOS).
> 
> We can never say one's weight caused their demise. We can also never say it didn't. I guess we don't know so it could be moot. I also fall into the category that I JUST DON'T know. Someone may see my butt and be like "well she had a little weight on her/she was fat" I didn't mean for the discussion to go this way.


My beef is not with calling out obesity as a pre-existing conditions.  It clearly is and that's why when all these middle aged covid deniers end up surprised on a ventilator I'm like let it rip.  I think it's a different situation when a fat 10 year old with an xray showing clear lungs dies of Covid.

Also, I don't disagree that promoting a healthy life style, vitamins and exercise are needed elements.  The problem I was alluding to is this notion that well, I did all of that and a year later I was overweight even though I looked great.  Shhhhhh my thang was thangin at that point but I was still medically fat.


----------



## Melaninme

Aspirin lowers risk of COVID: New findings support preliminary trial
					

The treatment reduced the risk of reaching mechanical ventilation by 44%. ICU admissions were lower by 43%, and an overall in-hospital mortality saw a 47% decrease.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Kanky

I don’t think that there is anyone who would disagree with promoting a healthy lifestyle. In the long term it is certainly needed. But some people are hyper focused on that and think that public health officials focusing on the things that we can do address the pandemic *immediately* means that they are “hiding” or “silencing” discussion about a healthy lifestyle. 

Anti-vaccine types and Republicans who want everything open and mask free are actually using the conversation about weight and healthy lifestyle to distract from the fact that they are fine with Covid spreading and people dying because they don’t think it will be them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> THIS is my overall view.  Because of the different impact of viral infections on children's immune systems, pre delta, I would have put my money on a  fat 10 year old's survival rate vs a fat 40 year old with the same BMI but even then underlying genetic conditions throw a whole nother wrench into the equation.
> 
> 
> My beef is not with calling out obesity as a pre-existing conditions.  It clearly is and that's why when all these middle aged covid deniers end up surprised on a ventilator I'm like let it rip. * I think it's a different situation when a fat 10 year old with an xray showing clear lungs dies of Covid.*
> 
> Also, I don't disagree that promoting a healthy life style, vitamins and exercise are needed elements.  The problem I was alluding to is this notion that well, I did all of that and a year later I was overweight even though I looked great.  Shhhhhh my thang was thangin at that point but I was still medically fat.


AHHH.
Got it. When I was at the weight "I'supposed" to be...I looked sickly. My doctor was like 
I don't think them white folk weights is for us.

With that little girl--I missed that detail. That's wild. I wonder if she had COVID but also contracted some other bacteria? There are situations where children and babies have breathing issues from infections. I just got off the phone with a mom who says her 2 month old spent 5 days in the hospital because she went limp in her hand and they had to intubate the baby. After 3 days of lung support she is doing fine. No COVID flu or strep. She DID have a bacterial infection. Which can cause breathing difficulties in babies and put them out quickly. Its what almost killed my own daughter as an infant. Came down to a bacterial infection. She was on an oscillator. They couldn't find the cocktail of antibiotics to treat it. They called another doc (a woman of course) who gently gathered all their male heads and saved my kid. Certainly could be what happened to this child. The life saving doc, a pediatric infectious disease specialist is now one of her Pediatricians. But she tells me the right cocktails of meds is critical before lung function deteriorates and affects organ function.  They need to swab her lungs and trachea. For my child, thats literally where the bug was hiding...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Weight issues aside, does anybody see a possible connection as to why kids in Michigan would end up in the hospital as opposed to recovering at home? 


Behind the numbers: What does the new lead study mean for Michigan children? (wxyz.com)


This one is behind a paywall.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm still trying to understand why Michigan was hit so hard with covid when it first got here. I haven't gathered my consipracy theories together yet but it's hard to believe it was just time and chance when other cities with more international travel and their own reckless citizens ramped up slowly.


----------



## PatDM'T

So told y'all
how no one
wears masks
at my job
but at least
we were keeping
a record of
temperatures so
we would notice
a spike.

Well, we are
no longer keeping
records and so
we are trusting
people who believe
Covid is a hoax
and who really hated
taking their temperatures
to take them without
any persuasion and
by the honor code,
to exit the bldg
of their own accord
if they show
temps over 100.4
degrees F. 
Good luck wi'dat!

I miss days
when I actually
believed common
sense was common.
Whoever thinks
the honor code
works with shady
folks who resist
rules must be
an inbreed.

Oh and someone
took the plug
for charging
the wall thermometer
so the cable is
just hanging
Meaning the thermometer
will soon be dead.
But not my monkey,
not my circus.
I have my personal
oral thermometer.

I will just
worry about me
and let the
circus monkeys
carry on with
the shenanigans.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The government not focusing on losing weight given the well known struggle people have with losing weight is logical during a pandemic. Otherwise they'd essentially be patting the skinny people on the back and giving thoughts and prayers to anyone who needs to lose more than 15 lbs. There are too many factors that need to be addressed for the masses to lose weight. People who ignore this come across as self righteous and don't seem to give a damn. And that's fine I guess because we all have something that doesn't impact us and that we might be nonchalant about but those things tend to be mundane whereas this is life and death. Hearing about a "healthy" child passing of covid and then focusing on her weight is telling. Should her parents have sent her to a fat camp? Why focus on weight when you know people can't just snap their fingers and lose weight? Is this a weird flex? I'm not talking about ignoring health factors. I'm talking about an honest discussion of what's possible and realistic for a lethal, rapidly spreading disease.


----------



## Melaninme

You can’t sue Pfizer or Moderna if you have severe Covid vaccine side effects. The government likely won't compensate you for damages either
					

Companies like Pfizer and Moderna have total immunity from legal liability under the PREP Act if something unintentionally goes wrong with their Covid vaccines.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## PatDM'T

Melaninme said:


> You can’t sue Pfizer or Moderna if you have severe Covid vaccine side effects. The government likely won't compensate you for damages either
> 
> 
> Companies like Pfizer and Moderna have total immunity from legal liability under the PREP Act if something unintentionally goes wrong with their Covid vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


I wonder 
whether you 
can sue the 
hospital if it
is established
it was improper
injecting that is
to blame for
the reaction:
blood vessel 
vs muscle.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

People who want organ transplants must get the COVID-19 vaccine, a hospital says
					

The UCHealth hospital system in Colorado says unvaccinated patients won't be eligible for an organ transplant, citing the "significant risk the virus poses to transplant recipients."




					www.npr.org


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Had a plumber come out today and this man called himself dropping some knowledge and proceeded to tell us how Fauci has a patent on the coronavirus. Felt like a bad SNL skit.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> People who want organ transplants must get the COVID-19 vaccine, a hospital says
> 
> 
> The UCHealth hospital system in Colorado says unvaccinated patients won't be eligible for an organ transplant, citing the "significant risk the virus poses to transplant recipients."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


There’s a lady who needs a whole KIDNEY transplant but will not get the vaccine. I’m dumbfounded.


----------



## vevster

Mentioning metabolic disease is not intended to shame. I’m looking at it systemically. People go to other countries and lose weight. People come here and gain. I’m blaming big Agriculture here, not the people. The food quality here is bad. The oils that they use to prepare food is bad. This is not widely known.

Plus you can be type 2 diabetic and slim. Metabolic Disease is not just overweight.





__





						The One Test Your Doctor Isn’t Doing That Could Save Your Life - Dr. Mark Hyman
					

Insulin resistance doesn’t happen overnight. When most of your diet includes empty calories and an abundance of quickly absorbed sugars, liquid calories, and carbohydrates like bread, pasta, rice, and potatoes, […]




					drhyman.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> There’s a lady who needs a whole KIDNEY transplant but will not get the vaccine. I’m dumbfounded.


This is ironic because there was a story last year about a transplant recipient who died because the donor's organs tested positive after the transplant. If I'm remembering it correctly, the donor was tested before passing but got a false negative. It was posted in this thread but it's so long now I have no idea how to find it.

ETA: Google is my friend. 

It was actually early this year. 


Spoiler: Michigan Woman Dies of Covid-19 After Transplant from Infected Donor



Michigan woman dies of COVID-19 after transplant from infected donor​A Michigan woman contracted COVID-19 and died last fall two months after a double-lung transplant, doctors have said.

Researchers have suggested in a study that the woman, who was not named, is the first proven case of transmission from an organ transplant in the United States, raising questions on appropriate COVID screenings for potential donors.

The researchers who conducted the study noted that one of the surgeons who handled the donor lungs was also infected, proving 'donor origin of recipient and health care worker infection.'

A surgeon became sick and tested positive for COVID-19 four days after handing the donor's lungs but recovered, according to the study - which was published in the American Journal of Transplantation. 

The case, being the only confirmed transmission among nearly 40,000 transplants in 2020, appears to be an isolated occurrence, according to Kaiser Health News.

The donated lungs came from a woman from the Upper Midwest who died after suffering a severe brain injury in a car accident.

The donor's lungs were then transplanted into a woman with chronic obstructive lung disease, known as COPD, at University Hospital in Ann Arbor.

Dr. Daniel Richard Kaul, director of the Transplant Infectious Disease Service at the University of Michigan Medical School, said nose and throat samples routinely collected from organ donors and recipients tested negative for COVID-19.

'We would absolutely not have used the lungs if we'd had a positive COVID test,' Kaul told Kaiser Helath News.

He added: 'All the screening that we normally do and are able to do, we did.' 

By the third day after the transplant, the woman 'developed worsening fever, hypotension, and ventilator requirements' and imaging showed a lung infection, according to the study.

When the patient started presenting with septic shock, doctors decided to send samples from her lungs for coronavirus testing - which came back positive.

Doctors returned to samples from the transplant donor's nose and throat, which had tested negative for COVID-19.

'History obtained from family revealed no history of travel or any recent fever, cough, headache, or diarrhea,' the study reads.

'It is unknown if the donor had any recent exposures to persons known or suspected to be infected with SARS-CoV-2.'  

Doctors then tested a sample of fluid taken from deep within the donated lungs before they were implanted, which later came back positive for the virus.

Researchers said that genetic screening revealed that 'both the transplant recipient and the surgeon acquired SARS-CoV-2 from the donor lungs.'

The woman's health quickly deteriorated and she was not considered a candidate for re-transplantation. Doctors said support was withdrawn and she died on 61 days after the transplant.

The study concluded that donor-derived infection from COVID-19 'has significant implications for the health of the recipient,' but also for health care workers who may be exposed prior to the recipient's diagnosis.

The Organ Procurement and Transplantation Network, which oversees transplants, does not require organ donors to have been tested for COVID-19, according to Kaiser Health News.

'Transplant centers and organ procurement organizations should consider the possible perform SARS-CoV-2 testing of lower respiratory tract specimens from potential lung donors, and consider enhanced personal protective equipment for health care workers involved in lung procurement and transplantation,' according to the study.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Documents: Murder suspect wanted to confront pharmacist brother over COVID-19 vaccine
					

The man accused of killing three people wanted to confront his brother, who he's accused of killing, based on his profession and COVID-19 vaccines.




					www.wapt.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Unvaccinated NBA Players Face Steep Fines For Each Game They Miss, According To Agreement
					

Brooklyn Nets star Kyrie Irving could forfeit nearly $15 million this season if he refuses to get vaccinated.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## winterinatl

Our kids at school are doing a great job wearing their masks. If they forget they cover their face and run to us for an extra. We have district provided cloth and surgical masks. Even the littles. They wear them pretty faithfully.

And they sometimes don’t change them. For days.

Have you ever gotten a glimpse of the inside of a child’s unwashed mask (retch)??

Thank you for sending your kids to school with masks. But for the love of god, wash them!!

ETA We offer new ones but sometimes they are attached to the nasty mask they have. Also looking at wet spots on a persons mask makes me retch. But at least they are being worn.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is ironic because there was a story last year about a transplant recipient who died because the donor's organs tested positive after the transplant. If I'm remembering it correctly, the donor was tested before passing but got a false negative. It was posted in this thread but it's so long now I have no idea how to find it.
> 
> ETA: Google is my friend.
> 
> It was actually early this year.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Michigan Woman Dies of Covid-19 After Transplant from Infected Donor
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan woman dies of COVID-19 after transplant from infected donor​A Michigan woman contracted COVID-19 and died last fall two months after a double-lung transplant, doctors have said.
> 
> Researchers have suggested in a study that the woman, who was not named, is the first proven case of transmission from an organ transplant in the United States, raising questions on appropriate COVID screenings for potential donors.
> 
> The researchers who conducted the study noted that one of the surgeons who handled the donor lungs was also infected, proving 'donor origin of recipient and health care worker infection.'
> 
> A surgeon became sick and tested positive for COVID-19 four days after handing the donor's lungs but recovered, according to the study - which was published in the American Journal of Transplantation.
> 
> The case, being the only confirmed transmission among nearly 40,000 transplants in 2020, appears to be an isolated occurrence, according to Kaiser Health News.
> 
> The donated lungs came from a woman from the Upper Midwest who died after suffering a severe brain injury in a car accident.
> 
> The donor's lungs were then transplanted into a woman with chronic obstructive lung disease, known as COPD, at University Hospital in Ann Arbor.
> 
> Dr. Daniel Richard Kaul, director of the Transplant Infectious Disease Service at the University of Michigan Medical School, said nose and throat samples routinely collected from organ donors and recipients tested negative for COVID-19.
> 
> 'We would absolutely not have used the lungs if we'd had a positive COVID test,' Kaul told Kaiser Helath News.
> 
> He added: 'All the screening that we normally do and are able to do, we did.'
> 
> By the third day after the transplant, the woman 'developed worsening fever, hypotension, and ventilator requirements' and imaging showed a lung infection, according to the study.
> 
> When the patient started presenting with septic shock, doctors decided to send samples from her lungs for coronavirus testing - which came back positive.
> 
> Doctors returned to samples from the transplant donor's nose and throat, which had tested negative for COVID-19.
> 
> 'History obtained from family revealed no history of travel or any recent fever, cough, headache, or diarrhea,' the study reads.
> 
> 'It is unknown if the donor had any recent exposures to persons known or suspected to be infected with SARS-CoV-2.'
> 
> Doctors then tested a sample of fluid taken from deep within the donated lungs before they were implanted, which later came back positive for the virus.
> 
> Researchers said that genetic screening revealed that 'both the transplant recipient and the surgeon acquired SARS-CoV-2 from the donor lungs.'
> 
> The woman's health quickly deteriorated and she was not considered a candidate for re-transplantation. Doctors said support was withdrawn and she died on 61 days after the transplant.
> 
> The study concluded that donor-derived infection from COVID-19 'has significant implications for the health of the recipient,' but also for health care workers who may be exposed prior to the recipient's diagnosis.
> 
> The Organ Procurement and Transplantation Network, which oversees transplants, does not require organ donors to have been tested for COVID-19, according to Kaiser Health News.
> 
> 'Transplant centers and organ procurement organizations should consider the possible perform SARS-CoV-2 testing of lower respiratory tract specimens from potential lung donors, and consider enhanced personal protective equipment for health care workers involved in lung procurement and transplantation,' according to the study.


Exactly.
Organs remain very hard to come by and it takes the literal movement of mountains within a FEW HOURS notice to harvest, pack on ice, to get an organ into a recipient. 

Living in a pandemic has a lot to do with plain ol' HARM reduction. 
The vaccine, masks can help your chances. Its not a proven SHIELD or cure.
If more vaccinated people cluster in a family group or work space, the risk of closing down or hospitalized family members decreases (FACTS). Doesn't mean the chances of infection are ZERO.

Asking an organ donor to be vaccinated is an attempt to reduce the risk infection.

The sick surgeon who INFECTED the donor recipient might have been vaccinated...and they went on and recovered.
The unvaccinated recipient would be remiss to leave themselves so vulnerable. If I'm accepting some poor soul's healthy offering of their organs, the least I can do is to make all attempts to make their donation worthwhile. Like it really sucks.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

winterinatl said:


> Our kids at school are doing a great job wearing their masks. If they forget they cover their face and run to us for an extra. We have district provided cloth and surgical masks. Even the littles. They wear them pretty faithfully.
> 
> And they sometimes don’t change them. For days.
> 
> *Have you ever gotten a glimpse of the inside of a child’s unwashed mask (retch)??*
> 
> Thank you for sending your kids to school with masks. But for the love of god, wash them!!
> 
> ETA We offer new ones but sometimes they are attached to the nasty mask they have. Also looking at wet spots on a persons mask makes me retch. But at least they are being worn.


In our family we are mostly disposable. She gets a new one daily. We are stocked up. 
I'm sorry EARTH. 
But not really. 

And we do have lots of cloth ones as well. I wash them in a special mesh bag for bras. But we often leave it in the house and the car is full of a bag of clean disposable masks for kids. She also has extras in her backpack as well. She is suffering from allergies right now (our city is a special case and probably the allergy capital of the state if not the region) so I am resigned to a fresh new one everyday. I know for a fact parents were whining about sending their kids to school with dirty masks so I'm just overall overhype about it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


We need to correlate this to the economic/job crisis as well.

So September predicted some kind of uptick in people returning to the workforce due to school starting but that has proven to not be the case. The facts show women (who make up over 40% of the American Workforce) have failed to return. Single women pre-COVID were the Head of Household. You didn't have so much of a worry with married women or households with 2 parents (unmarried).

If you lose a parent, lets say the breadwinner, if you still have one parent left, and you have maybe one school age and say 1-2 pre-school age kid, thats a cost you likely cannot afford. That lower wage parent who's income was simply to supplement won't stretch.

Florida has some of the cheaper day care costs with an AVERAGE of $700/month (PER CHILD).
Minimum wage here is still $8.25. Thats 17,160/year. Daycare is now 48% of your total income. Thats 8760.00/year (or $730/month) LEFT to live on.

Avg. Rent in FL is $950.00 for a 1/1.

So with kids---who gonna run back to work? That MIGHT work for someone with 1 child. If you were the wife making minimum wage in FL and you lost your husband to COVID-19 recently....and say ya'll have 3 kids--forget it. You're moving out and moving with parents, and in some cases, people are splitting their children amongst relatives.

EDIT: No she CANNOT go and work a second shift or job because she needs childcare for those late hours (more money) and she needs to be home helping somebody with homework and feeding some mouths the little food she has.


----------



## Peppermynt

So a second friend of mine has had a close call. And this one is my sister from another mother.

She usually housesits for friends in Delaware who have two cats every summer. I’ve gone with her in years past but not this year. Anyway, she gets there and finds out that the couples trip to Aruba is postponed because they tested positive prior to getting clearance for their flight. The couple was vaccinated but not sure which vaccines. 

Anyway my “sis” stays at a hotel instead of their home and returns. She gets tested to be sure and is negative. But the woman from the couple who were to travel is now in the hospital as of Sunday as her oxygen levels are really low and she’s had a fever for about 5 days. My sis said the woman is really scared.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I still remain mystified at how fast COVID takes ppl down. A guy who was friends with a friend of mine died the night before last. Not 48 hours ago he posted saying he feels everyone's prayers healing him. 
We really need to keep our foot on the gas.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

‘I’m getting compassion fatigue’: My parents said they’d rather quit their jobs and lose everything than get the COVID-19 vaccine​Dear Quentin,

I’m 24 years old and living on a lower income. I’m chronically ill, and I have a pile of student loans.

I’m applying for better jobs and working on building my credit, so I can refinance my student loans and set myself up to be able to buy a home on the off chance that the market crashes.

However, none of that is my main financial stressor at the moment. Nope, that would be my unvaccinated parents.

They refuse to get vaccinated against COVID-19. Even losing our uncle to COVID has done nothing to convince them. They’ve even said they’d rather quit their jobs and lose everything than get vaccinated!

We have a bad family history of health problems, and if they catch COVID it likely won’t end well. I’m terrified that my siblings and I will be left to handle their mortgage, the funeral and/or medical expenses, none of which we can afford.

As frustrated as I am that this could create a bad financial situation for myself, their deaths or job losses would completely destroy my siblings’ lives, as they’re still in college and depend on them.


Spoiler: Rest of the Story here



The last thing I want is for them to have to completely give up their dreams because of our parents’ selfishness and ignorance. While we would be eligible for some tribal help, there’s no way I could completely support them. 

I’m not even getting into the fact that they didn’t handle some of my obvious health and dental issues when I was younger, leaving me to foot the bills now, or that one of my siblings and I are closeted and live in constant fear of being outed and disowned.

I still love my parents and keep hoping that one day they’ll be better humans, but I am getting compassion fatigue, and I am trying to practically prepare for a hard, sad future.

I wish we could have a serious financial talk about how their choices affect their children, but it would only make things worse. If something happens to my parents, what are we responsible for, and what can we do to protect ourselves?

Enough is Enough


*Dear Enough,*

You can talk to your parents about making sure they have adequate health insurance, and tell them that you want them to live long lives where they see their children and/or grandchildren grow up. Please remember that the worst has not happened. It may not happen.

In the meantime, you can show them the many peer-reviewed studies on how the COVID-19 vaccines dramatically reduce hospitalization and death from the coronavirus. Unfortunately, the virus has become politicized and millions of people still refuse to take the vaccines that are now available.

Even with the highly contagious delta variant now the most common strain in the U.S., the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said that fully vaccinated people have a 5 times reduced risk of infection and 10 times reduced risk of hospitalization and death. 

But, as you say, you can’t force people to live the life that you believe is smarter and healthier, and take other people into account. They are at a higher risk of contracting and dying from COVID-19, and at a higher risk of transmitting the virus if they are unvaccinated.  

There are new therapeutic treatments in development. Merck MRK, -0.43% and Ridgeback Therapeutics are seeking emergency-use authorization after sharing initial results that molnupiravir, which comes in pill form, cuts the risk of death or hospitalization in half. It is not a substitute for the vaccine or for responsible social distancing.

There’s concern that people will rely on such potential therapeutic treatments in lieu of getting a vaccine. But as Dr. William Schaffner, a professor at Vanderbilt University Medical Center’s Infectious Diseases Division, previously told MarketWatch, “It’s not a magic pill.”

Your parents will live their lives and you will lead yours, and it’s premature to worry about funeral expenses, even if there are ways to save on them. Ultimately, you can’t change people. You can give them the information and allow them to make their own decisions. It’s frustrating and stressful, but it’s out of your control.

You can read more about how other families approached their loved ones about the importance of getting the COVID-19 vaccination here.

Filial responsibility
More than two dozen U.S. states have so-called filial responsibility laws, which can be traced back to colonial times and (in theory, at least) impose a duty on adult children to support their impoverished parents. You have no reason to worry. They are rarely, if ever, enforced.

They date back to England’s Elizabethan Poor Relief Act of 1601, which required the grandparents, parents, and children of every poor, blind, lame and impotent person to support that individual if they were so able, according to the law firm Burke, Costanza and Carberry. 

But they are invoked when there is alleged skulduggery. “Federal and state laws permit Medicaid to seek reimbursement from recipients’ estates. However, an increasing number of recipients are hiding their financial assets to meet Medicaid’s standards,” it adds. 

(One of the filial responsibility states is Pennsylvania, which did use filial responsibility to force an adult child to pay his mother’s bill. In 2012, a Pennsylvania court ruled that an adult son must pay his mother’s unpaid $93,000 nursing home bill, but that was after the family had moved their mother to Greece.)

Ultimately, it seems like your long, difficult history with your parents and their apparently lax approach to their children’s health — as well as their own, as you see it — is mixed up with your current feelings about their refusal to get the Pfizer/BioNTech PFE, -0.30% BNTX, 0.84% or Moderna MRNA, 2.29% vaccine.

That’s understandable, but it’s important to put their decision and your own life into perspective. There comes a time when you have to let go, allow them to make their own decisions, and do your best to safeguard your own financial, physical and mental health.

Keep doing what you’re doing. Enlist the support of your siblings — you have a better chance of getting through any worst-case scenario as a group — and endeavor to be a compassionate and understanding son.  Sometimes people teach us how to move through the world by showing us what not to do.

You can love your parents and disagree with their outlook on the world. You have become an independent person in the face of your own health struggles, and have proven that you are not a prisoner of the past. Keep paying off your loans, working hard, and checking in with your parents to see what, if anything, they need.

Rest assured that you are doing — and have done — everything you can.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Black Ambrosia said:


>


And some companies are wondering why they can't find workers. Forget the COVID, the amount of abuse and risk of bodily harm is not worth the minimal amount of money.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Word on my nursing board is that there are nurses (24k) getting ready to strike …


----------



## Melaninme

Parents say Walgreens mistakenly injected them and their two kids with the Covid-19 vaccine instead of flu shot
					

Joshua and Alexandra Price say they and their two children were mistakenly given the Covid-19 vaccine instead of a flu shot a week ago at their local pharmacy -- and they are now dealing with some adverse symptoms.




					www.google.com


----------



## Peppermynt

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Word on my nursing board is that there are nurses (24k) getting ready to strike …


For which reason(s)? Forced vaccines or generally being overworked during the pandemic?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Peppermynt said:


> For which reason(s)? Forced vaccines or generally being overworked during the pandemic?











						Thousands of Kaiser health care workers in California, Oregon overwhelmingly authorize strike
					

More than 24,000 nurses and other health care workers at Kaiser Permanente in California and Oregon have overwhelmingly authorized a strike, threatening to walk out over pay and working conditions …




					ktla.com
				






> More than 24,000 nurses and other health care workers at Kaiser Permanente in California and Oregon have overwhelmingly authorized a strike, threatening to walk out over pay and working conditions strained by the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Kaiser, one of the nation’s largest health care providers, has proposed a two-tiered wage and benefits system that would give newer employees lower pay and fewer health protections.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Word on my nursing board is that there are nurses (24k) getting ready to strike …


I can believe it.

My company was non union,  but myself and 2 other nurses left our old clinic after 5+ years. 4 nurses from some of our sister clinics also put in their notice soon after. The #1 reason was pay (everyone got at least 20% more) and #2 less commuting.

They wanted me to train 2 agency nurses who I knew were getting paid more than me even though they were new grads. And the kicker ? They wanted me to cancel my planned and paid for vacation to do the training before I officially left.



Peppermynt said:


> For which reason(s)? Forced vaccines or generally being overworked during the pandemic?



Likely both but mostly the working conditions through the pandemic. I absolutely hated having to recycle and reuse my PPE those first few months.  HATED.  IT. And Agent Orange and the media spreading so much misinformation. Especially since they also weren't setting boundaries or helping manage expectations. A person can only take getting cursed out daily or having to watch multiple people fail to progress  to health for only so long. 

I was initially skeptical of the vaccines myself so I can understand that. But I did my research (I mean,  as a health care professional,  I can access some of the studies/articles through my job) and I'm very glad I am vaccinated. Now I have a job with 90% less patient contact so it worked out.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ugh--had to interview a dad for services with us for his 3 month old born super premature. Mom still in a skilled nursing facility undergoing rehab. She was diagnosed with COVID-19 at 28 weeks and bc she had to be intubated 2 days later, so they had to take the baby at that time. Baby just got out of the NICU and dad is back to work already trying to pull resources and just as lost and confused as all get out. Most likely shell shocked. Says his wife usually takes care of this. My heart went out to him and I tried to help. Mom was d/c from rehab and was moved to another. She isn't 30. He is 44. No prior significant health history. She care barely walk, and do activities of daily living. I hate COVID.


----------



## Melaninme

Salem teenager still sick after getting six doses of Pfizer COVID vaccine at CVS
					

17-year-old Ellacia Destura is closely monitoring her symptoms since she says she went to CVS on Chestnut Street in Salem to get her COVID-19 vaccine.




					www.wsls.com


----------



## Everything Zen

SMDH


----------



## winterinatl

These people have it twisted. They are so entitled. They ARE free. Free to be dismissed from their jobs if they don’t get vaccinated.

My district managed to account for every staff member but five, who will be fired. That’s pretty damn good in a place serving 20k kids. However. I don’t know how many folks got the exemption for religious or philosophical beliefs or medical reasons.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TLDR - Americans are resigning in droves during the Great Resignation. The largest numbers are in fields with poor pay and poor working conditions (made worse by the pandemic). The 4 fields seeing the largest numbers resigning are healthcare, childcare/residential care, retail, and restaurant/hospitality.

*Workers Are Quitting These 4 Kinds of Jobs in Droves*​Is America a nation of quitters? It could look that way based on the latest report from the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS), which shows that a whopping 4.3 million workers quit their jobs in August.

The number of workers walking away has been elevated for months this year, in a trend that's been dubbed "the Great Resignation." But the figures from August represent a new high, with 2.9% of the workforce voluntarily leaving their jobs — compared to between 2.5% and 2.8% for the preceding four months and just 2.1% in August 2020.

Why are so many workers quitting? In a press release, the BLS states simply that "the quits rate can serve as a measure of workers’ willingness or ability to leave jobs."

The high levels of quitting seems to be a good indication that people are not happy with their jobs — often due to low pay and difficult working conditions — and also that they see better opportunities elsewhere, which is unsurprising given that companies must compete for employees due to a much-heralded labor shortage. The number of job openings in America fell slightly in the most recent report, but it's still near an all-time high.

As you'll see in our list below of jobs that workers are quitting in droves, many are positions that routinely deal with the public, on the frontlines of the pandemic. And many of them don't have salaries that many workers feel are high enough to justify the risks and stress of all that entails.

So, naturally, people in these positions are looking elsewhere and finding news jobs with higher pay or better conditions, when they can. Or they're possibly leaving their old industries in search of entirely new lines of work.
​


Spoiler: Rest of the Article



As the economist and _New York Times_ columnist Paul Krugman put it this week, "Long-suffering American workers, who have been underpaid and overworked for years, may have hit their breaking point." Here are the jobs being quit by workers in huge numbers lately:

Nurses, health care workers and hospital employees​Roughly 534,000 workers in the BLS's health care and social assistance category — which includes nurses, hospital employees and other healthcare workers — quit their jobs in August 2021. That's over 100,000 more than how many quit in August of 2020 (404,000). (BLS data groups these numbers into broad categories, so it's often difficult to tell exactly which specific kinds of positions people are quitting.)

While the August 2021 quit numbers represent a new peak in this category, tons of these employees have been leaving their jobs for months: 499,000 in April, 472,000 in May, 502,000 in June, 532,000 in July.

It shouldn't come as a big surprise either. Amid the COVID-19 pandemic, nurses and hospital workers have been asked to work extra-long hours, under tense circumstances, and the pay often isn't great. Early on in the pandemic, there were vast layoffs too.

According to a recent Morning Consult poll, 18% of healthcare workers have quit their jobs during the pandemic, and another 30% say they've considered leaving. Burnout and insufficient pay have been named as the top reasons for those who quit.

Certain kinds of nurses are especially likely to feel like quitting. In another survey, from American Association of Critical-Care Nurses, 66% of nurses in critical care said that working through the pandemic has caused them to consider leaving the nursing profession entirely.

Child care and residential facility workers​These workers also fall under the BLS's health care and social assistance category, and they too are quitting in sizable numbers.

Child care employment is still down over 125,000 positions compared to before the pandemic, the _Washington Post_ reported, and 80% of child care centers said they were experiencing staffing shortages this past summer. Low pay is probably the biggest reason for the shortage; daycare workers usually make only around $12 an hour.

Likewise, home health aides and residential care workers are generally low-paid positions — the former have median annual earnings of around $27,000 — and they too are leaving their jobs. As of July, nursing homes and residential care facilities employed 380,000 fewer workers than they did before the pandemic.

You never know when you might find yourself financially strapped - the good news is you have options.
A personal loan can help you mitigate losses and get back on track. Click here to explore your options!
Apply Today
Retail workers​America's retail workers have had it especially rough during the pandemic. More than 2 million retail workers were laid off by the spring of 2020 due to shutdowns, and many of the employees who kept their jobs — in supermarkets, pharmacies and other essential stores — found themselves on the front line of the pandemic, at heightened risk of being infected.

And the pay in many retail jobs is quite low. Median hourly wages for cashiers, retail salespeople and stock clerks were $12 to $13 in 2020, according to the BLS.

Are you noticing a pattern? People are especially prone to be quitting positions with low pay and high stress this year. Among the positions grouped under the BLS's retail trade category — mostly, workers in stores open to the public — 721,000 quit in August 2021, compared to 505,000 the same month in 2020.

Hotel and restaurant workers​Restaurant, hotel, entertainment and hospitality workers are also among the employees who have had enough this year. In some cases, the resignations in 2021 have been dramatic, like when all the workers at a Burger King in Nebraska walked out and left behind a "We all quit" sign.

While other resignations haven't been quite as dramatic, they've still been very large in quantity. A total of 971,000 workers in leisure and hospitality quit in August 2021, and most of them (892,000) were categorized in the accommodation and food services fields. In other words, they're mostly hotel and restaurant workers.

Slightly less than 7% of these workers nationally quit in August 2021 — 6.8%, to be precise. That's the highest rate of quitting by far of any industry catalogued by the BLS. (Retail trade had the second highest quit rate in August, at 4.7%.)

Roughly 700,000 hotel and restaurant workers left each month in April, May and June of this year, and then the number of quits rose to 735,000 in July before spiking to just under 900,000 in August.

Why are so many of these workers taking their talents elsewhere? As many employees and union activists say, the nation isn't suffering a labor shortage so much a "wage shortage."

President Joe Biden framed the issue in a similar way when asked about the labor shortage this past summer. His advice to businesses who were struggling to hire or retain workers was simply: "Pay them more."


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> TLDR - Americans are resigning in droves during the Great Resignation. The largest numbers are in fields with poor pay and poor working conditions (made worse by the pandemic). The 4 fields seeing the largest numbers resigning are healthcare, childcare/residential care, retail, and restaurant/hospitality.
> 
> *Workers Are Quitting These 4 Kinds of Jobs in Droves*​Is America a nation of quitters? It could look that way based on the latest report from the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS), which shows that a whopping 4.3 million workers quit their jobs in August.
> 
> The number of workers walking away has been elevated for months this year, in a trend that's been dubbed "the Great Resignation." But the figures from August represent a new high, with 2.9% of the workforce voluntarily leaving their jobs — compared to between 2.5% and 2.8% for the preceding four months and just 2.1% in August 2020.
> 
> Why are so many workers quitting? In a press release, the BLS states simply that "the quits rate can serve as a measure of workers’ willingness or ability to leave jobs."
> 
> The high levels of quitting seems to be a good indication that people are not happy with their jobs — often due to low pay and difficult working conditions — and also that they see better opportunities elsewhere, which is unsurprising given that companies must compete for employees due to a much-heralded labor shortage. The number of job openings in America fell slightly in the most recent report, but it's still near an all-time high.
> 
> As you'll see in our list below of jobs that workers are quitting in droves, many are positions that routinely deal with the public, on the frontlines of the pandemic. And many of them don't have salaries that many workers feel are high enough to justify the risks and stress of all that entails.
> 
> So, naturally, people in these positions are looking elsewhere and finding news jobs with higher pay or better conditions, when they can. Or they're possibly leaving their old industries in search of entirely new lines of work.
> ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rest of the Article
> 
> 
> 
> As the economist and _New York Times_ columnist Paul Krugman put it this week, "Long-suffering American workers, who have been underpaid and overworked for years, may have hit their breaking point." Here are the jobs being quit by workers in huge numbers lately:
> 
> Nurses, health care workers and hospital employees​Roughly 534,000 workers in the BLS's health care and social assistance category — which includes nurses, hospital employees and other healthcare workers — quit their jobs in August 2021. That's over 100,000 more than how many quit in August of 2020 (404,000). (BLS data groups these numbers into broad categories, so it's often difficult to tell exactly which specific kinds of positions people are quitting.)
> 
> While the August 2021 quit numbers represent a new peak in this category, tons of these employees have been leaving their jobs for months: 499,000 in April, 472,000 in May, 502,000 in June, 532,000 in July.
> 
> It shouldn't come as a big surprise either. Amid the COVID-19 pandemic, nurses and hospital workers have been asked to work extra-long hours, under tense circumstances, and the pay often isn't great. Early on in the pandemic, there were vast layoffs too.
> 
> According to a recent Morning Consult poll, 18% of healthcare workers have quit their jobs during the pandemic, and another 30% say they've considered leaving. Burnout and insufficient pay have been named as the top reasons for those who quit.
> 
> Certain kinds of nurses are especially likely to feel like quitting. In another survey, from American Association of Critical-Care Nurses, 66% of nurses in critical care said that working through the pandemic has caused them to consider leaving the nursing profession entirely.
> 
> Child care and residential facility workers​These workers also fall under the BLS's health care and social assistance category, and they too are quitting in sizable numbers.
> 
> Child care employment is still down over 125,000 positions compared to before the pandemic, the _Washington Post_ reported, and 80% of child care centers said they were experiencing staffing shortages this past summer. Low pay is probably the biggest reason for the shortage; daycare workers usually make only around $12 an hour.
> 
> Likewise, home health aides and residential care workers are generally low-paid positions — the former have median annual earnings of around $27,000 — and they too are leaving their jobs. As of July, nursing homes and residential care facilities employed 380,000 fewer workers than they did before the pandemic.
> 
> You never know when you might find yourself financially strapped - the good news is you have options.
> A personal loan can help you mitigate losses and get back on track. Click here to explore your options!
> Apply Today
> Retail workers​America's retail workers have had it especially rough during the pandemic. More than 2 million retail workers were laid off by the spring of 2020 due to shutdowns, and many of the employees who kept their jobs — in supermarkets, pharmacies and other essential stores — found themselves on the front line of the pandemic, at heightened risk of being infected.
> 
> And the pay in many retail jobs is quite low. Median hourly wages for cashiers, retail salespeople and stock clerks were $12 to $13 in 2020, according to the BLS.
> 
> Are you noticing a pattern? People are especially prone to be quitting positions with low pay and high stress this year. Among the positions grouped under the BLS's retail trade category — mostly, workers in stores open to the public — 721,000 quit in August 2021, compared to 505,000 the same month in 2020.
> 
> Hotel and restaurant workers​Restaurant, hotel, entertainment and hospitality workers are also among the employees who have had enough this year. In some cases, the resignations in 2021 have been dramatic, like when all the workers at a Burger King in Nebraska walked out and left behind a "We all quit" sign.
> 
> While other resignations haven't been quite as dramatic, they've still been very large in quantity. A total of 971,000 workers in leisure and hospitality quit in August 2021, and most of them (892,000) were categorized in the accommodation and food services fields. In other words, they're mostly hotel and restaurant workers.
> 
> Slightly less than 7% of these workers nationally quit in August 2021 — 6.8%, to be precise. That's the highest rate of quitting by far of any industry catalogued by the BLS. (Retail trade had the second highest quit rate in August, at 4.7%.)
> 
> Roughly 700,000 hotel and restaurant workers left each month in April, May and June of this year, and then the number of quits rose to 735,000 in July before spiking to just under 900,000 in August.
> 
> Why are so many of these workers taking their talents elsewhere? As many employees and union activists say, the nation isn't suffering a labor shortage so much a "wage shortage."
> 
> President Joe Biden framed the issue in a similar way when asked about the labor shortage this past summer. His advice to businesses who were struggling to hire or retain workers was simply: "Pay them more."


Its so funny bc people swear its because people don't want the vaccine. Thats not even the issue. In the south this is DEF not the biggest issue because most southern governors are opposed. This was bound to happen in the next few years---especially when people would realize the $15/min wage would not be enough. The status quo of the gig economy was never sustainable. Employers are faced with increasing wages and benefits, job flexibility voluntarily or face changing how much they stand to profit or close altogether. Many large companies will simply pivot, but many smaller companies will suffer. 

Then the shipping crisis will be felt for years to come. Its been a domino effect that will cause inflation in a way we have never seen. The CEO of Columbia clothing said on NPR today that Americans won't have the ginormous clothing choices anymore. Rather than have access to a coat in your clothing size with 6 different colors to choose from you'll be extremely limited. We were pretty spoiled as far as choices compared to other countries and we'll simply have to do without. Companies had been able to keep costs down but its officially spiraling out of control. So the pay increases need to come now, voluntarily or the work/wage issue is going to have people marching in the streets protesting due to pay not being able to keep up with inflation. True inflation really hasn't been seen in over 30 years. The rationale for keeping wages low was that we hadn't had inflation in a while and so they made small cost of living adjustments because retail for example stayed relatively affordable. But besides the cost of food, watch the cost of clothing.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ya'll I've been talking about this non-stop cause its fascinating to me. I have shared my concerns with staffing in the Career Development forum as well. I'll probably talk about this a little more. But since the numbers came out and the new term "Great Resignation" was coined I'm intrigued.


This article was in June:

Edited to add: According to the article, 4M people quit their jobs in April as well.
So something is amiss. The first paragraph definitely taps into MOST people's feelings.

2nd guy featured shared this after deciding to take a furlough--he then quit the restaurant business after working in it 26 years:
_In the months that followed, Golembiewski's life changed. He was spending time doing fun things like setting up a playroom in his garage for his two young children and cooking dinner for the family. At age 42, *he got a glimpse of what life could be like if he didn't have to put in 50 to 60 hours a week at the restaurant and miss Thanksgiving dinner and Christmas morning with his family.*_


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ya'll I've been talking about this non-stop cause its fascinating to me. I have shared my concerns with staffing in the Career Development forum as well. I'll probably talk about this a little more. But since the numbers came out and the new term "Great Resignation" was coined I'm intrigued.
> 
> 
> This article was in June:
> 
> Edited to add: According to the article, 4M people quit their jobs in April as well.
> So something is amiss. The first paragraph definitely taps into MOST people's feelings.
> 
> 2nd guy featured shared this after deciding to take a furlough--he then quit the restaurant business after working in it 26 years:
> _In the months that followed, Golembiewski's life changed. He was spending time doing fun things like setting up a playroom in his garage for his two young children and cooking dinner for the family. At age 42, *he got a glimpse of what life could be like if he didn't have to put in 50 to 60 hours a week at the restaurant and miss Thanksgiving dinner and Christmas morning with his family.*_



I'm part of the Great Resignation numbers. The "Remote work changes hearts and minds" section says it all for me. I made some different prioritizations, especially after I had covid myself.

I was living about 400 miles away from the rest of my family. Remote work wasn't an option until it was - and I was working from wherever I had a wifi connection for almost 18 months. As a result, I was able to spent more time with my family than I had in years. Honestly I didn't want to go back to "before."

Although I work in an office, I can work now remotely 1-2 days per week or more if needed. I'm glad I'm back here now so that I can provide support to my aging parents (in which my mother is still providing care to my 101 year old grandmother). I'm also staying with family (temporarily) and stacking paper. It's been working out so far for me for quality of life reasons.


----------



## vevster

winterinatl said:


> Free to be dismissed from their jobs if they don’t get vaccinated.


Oh yeah? You don't need police and health care workers?  Okay. DiBlasio isn't forcing the mandate on cops.  He knows better.


----------



## BrownBetty

I'm not surprised by the great resignation, the US has spent decades blaming poverty on the masses. The US tells folks you are the reason you are poor, you choose to work in food service, retail, grocery store etc... now people have taken the advice and made their choices.
Also, they are arguing about paying people $15/hr and benefits during a pandemic.  I don't blame people at all.


----------



## Everything Zen

It’s a well known fact that our true CEO thinks we should consider ourselves lucky to work for him. Last year we took on even more projects on top of impossible constantly moving deadlines, no resources and they made Juneteenth a floating “All Lives Matter” holiday o stead of giving the actual day off. The puppet CEO made an empty platitude statement about diversity and inclusion on the anniversary date of Juneteenth when there isn’t a single black man or woman in leadership and on the board of directors. The only reason I was even promoted to my role was because someone quit because the project is impossible and the VP (who also recently quit) had to apologize to me last year when he repeatedly disrespected me for openly refusing to acknowledging my role as the SME in our department in helping teach and train our sites on a novel cellular therapeutic product but gave all the credit to an incompetent white trial manager that I was forced to work under and carry the entire time. I am the lowest paid trial manager doing the most work leading directors on the most high profile project and when I applied for an associate director role in another department that the previous AD knew I was perfect for and told the Director that he thought very highly of me for they completely changed the job description so I would not be eligible. This among many other reasons is why I decided to start courting the multiple much higher paying offers being flung at me and why I am about about to join my third round interview in 5 minutes. #greatresignation


----------



## BrownBetty

@Everything Zen  Good Luck!  When you get the offer negotiate for more plus Tax! More money, vacation, benefits... you deserve!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> It’s a well known fact that our true CEO thinks we should consider ourselves lucky to work for him. Last year we took on even more projects on top of impossible constantly moving deadlines, no resources and they made Juneteenth a floating “All Lives Matter” holiday o stead of giving the actual day off. The puppet CEO made an empty platitude statement about diversity and inclusion on the anniversary date of Juneteenth when there isn’t a single black man or woman in leadership and on the board of directors. The only reason I was even promoted to my role was because someone quit because the project is impossible and the VP (who also recently quit) had to apologize to me last year when he repeatedly disrespected me for openly refusing to acknowledging my role as the SME in our department in helping teach and train our sites on a novel cellular therapeutic product but gave all the credit to an incompetent white trial manager that I was forced to work under and carry the entire time. I am the lowest paid trial manager doing the most work leading directors on the most high profile project and when I applied for an associate director role in another department that the previous AD knew I was perfect for and told the Director that he thought very highly of me for they completely changed the job description so I would not be eligible. This among many other reasons is why I decided to start courting the multiple much higher paying offers being flung at me and why I am about about to join my third round interview in 5 minutes. #greatresignation


I hope the interview went well!


----------



## Evolving78

Good Luck!!!
@Everything Zen


----------



## Peppermynt

Peppermynt said:


> So a second friend of mine has had a close call. And this one is my sister from another mother.
> 
> She usually housesits for friends in Delaware who have two cats every summer. I’ve gone with her in years past but not this year. Anyway, she gets there and finds out that the couples trip to Aruba is postponed because they tested positive prior to getting clearance for their flight. The couple was vaccinated but not sure which vaccines.
> 
> Anyway my “sis” stays at a hotel instead of their home and returns. She gets tested to be sure and is negative. But the woman from the couple who were to travel is now in the hospital as of Sunday as her oxygen levels are really low and she’s had a fever for about 5 days. My sis said the woman is really scared.


So the good news is the Delaware friend of my "sis" is home as of last Friday. The friend ("K") reports she's feeling around a 6 out of 10 but overall its good news that she's home. K had the J&J vaccine. Not sure what K's husband had - he was sick but not in hospital ... 

If I get more info I'll share as K was apparently on some medicine for 5 days while in there - not sure if this is the antibody regiment (which I thought needed to begin asap) or something else they're doing now.


----------



## winterinatl

Apparently parents in the area staged a “protest” over vaccination mandates. These whackadoodles kept their kids home from school.

oooo ouch.


----------



## BrownBetty

winterinatl said:


> Apparently parents in the area staged a “protest” over vaccination mandates. These whackadoodles kept their kids home from school.
> 
> oooo ouch.


Did you send out thank you emails? LOL... foolishness.


----------



## winterinatl

Today was the mandate Cliff for the state workers in WA. You had to be fully vaccinated by today. Here is an article with more details. I’ve been worried about these “exemptions” and looks like I was right too. If the district accommodates a teacher by double masking, looks like they get to stay unvaccinated. That horrifies me. Because it’s adults spreading it to kids and bringing it to school. 


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Unvaccinated Washington state employees face their last day on the job​For more than 30 years, Charles LeBlanc has served the state of Washington. First as a state trooper, rising to the rank of captain. And, since 2017, as Washington’s fire marshal overseeing such things as the state’s fire training academy and enforcing fireworks regulations. But now LeBlanc is about to turn in his badge.
> 
> “The 18th [of October] will be my last day at work for the state. The 19th I will walk away without further employment, with no medical or dental coverage for my family,” LeBlanc said.
> 
> LeBlanc is among potentially hundreds, if not thousands, of Washington state employees poised to lose their jobs Monday because they didn’t comply with Gov. Jay Inslee’s requirement to get the COVID-19 vaccine. The state doesn’t expect to know the true “separation” number for several days.
> 
> Inslee issued his mandate — which also covers health care, long-term care and educational workers — in August amid skyrocketing COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations driven by the contagious delta variant. The so-called “fifth wave” was often described by hospitals and health care providers as the worst since the start of the pandemic. To date, Washington has confirmed more than 600,000 COVID-19 cases, logged nearly 38,000 hospitalizations and recorded over 8,000 deaths.
> 
> Inslee’s mandate covered more than 800,000 public and private sector workers, including about 61,000 general government employees. He gave them until October 18 to get fully vaccinated, or be fired.
> 
> There was an option for workers to seek medical or religious exemptions. As of October 7, about 6,069 state employees had sought exemptions and roughly 84 percent of those requests had been approved, according to state data.
> 
> But just because an employee received an exemption didn’t mean they could remain unvaccinated and keep their job. For that to happen, the worker had to get an approved accommodation from their agency. And the Inslee administration drew a hard line on accommodations in the name of health and safety.
> 
> For the most part, anyone whose job was public-facing, involved direct care or put them in close proximity to colleagues couldn’t be accommodated in their current position — even if they agreed to get tested regularly and take extra precautions like double-masking or wearing an N95 mask.
> 
> “Mask and test was the approach used prior to the mandate and resulted in outbreaks for staff and clients who were being served,” wrote Mike Faulk, an Inslee spokesperson in an email. “It did not work to meet the safety standards that are owed to our staff or clients.”
> 
> Instead, to get an accommodation, exempted workers generally had to be reassigned to a “back office” job or one that allowed them to telework.
> 
> According to the most recent data available from the state, only about 30 percent of requests for accommodation were being approved as of earlier this month. The final percentage, however, is likely to be higher as more than 1,300 requests for accommodation were still pending.
> 
> Still, it’s possible that many, if not the majority, of state employees who lose their jobs will be people who got exemptions, but not an accommodation — as opposed to workers who simply refused to get the vaccine and didn’t seek an exemption.
> 
> Generally, federal law requires employers to provide workers with a “reasonable accommodation” so long as it doesn’t create an “undue hardship” on the employer.
> 
> By law, employers have a greater obligation to accommodate workers with a medical exemption than those with a religious exemption. In the case of a religious exemption, the agency can say “no” if the accommodation would impose more than a minimal burden on operations.
> 
> In LeBlanc’s case, he got a letter from his doctor saying he has a “qualifying contraindication” to the COVID vaccine because of ongoing health issues and a history of adverse events, including once going into anaphylactic shock after getting an allergy shot.
> 
> With his doctor’s letter in hand, LeBlanc said he applied for and received a medical exemption, but was told by the Washington State Patrol, his employer, that he couldn’t be accommodated because of the public-facing nature of his job. Given the choice of getting vaccinated or getting fired, LeBlanc chose the latter.
> 
> “I think a mandate is very, very dangerous because ... you’re taking people like me and basically asking me to play Russian Roulette with my life by taking a vaccination,” LeBlanc said.
> 
> LeBlanc added that he’s confident he has some natural immunity to COVID-19 after contracting the virus this summer.
> 
> Recently, LeBlanc became a plaintiff in a lawsuit brought by dozens of state and local public sector workers that aims to overturn the governor’s mandate. A hearing in that lawsuit is scheduled for Monday in Thurston County Superior Court.
> 
> A separate lawsuit was filed in federal court where, on Friday, a judge in Seattle denied the plaintiffs’ motion to halt the implementation of the mandate.
> 
> Seattle attorney Nathan Arnold, who filed both lawsuits, said the state should have found a way to keep people like LeBlanc, who’s one of the State Patrol’s few Pacific Islander employees, from leaving state service.
> 
> “I would implore the governor to consider some commonsense accommodations,” Arnold said in an interview last week. “People like the fire marshal who have antibodies, they should be able to continue doing their job.”
> 
> In response, Faulk, the Inslee spokesperson, said, “The medical evidence shows vaccination provides a much more robust and longer antibody response than prior infection.”
> 
> In a statement, a spokesperson for the State Patrol called LeBlanc “a good man and a good friend” and called his imminent departure “a loss.”
> 
> The spokesperson, Chris Loftis, said the agency reviewed each exemption case individually and followed federal equal opportunity and state workplace safety guides to find “accommodations whenever possible.”
> 
> “We do not wish to lose a single employee to this situation, but recognize loss will be inevitable given the medical and regulatory complexities of this public health-focused pandemic response,” Loftis said.
> 
> As of October 6, 90 percent of the State Patrol’s staff been verified as fully vaccinated. Of the remaining employees who had not confirmed their vaccine status, 91 were sworn officers and 61 were civil servant employees, according to the agency.
> 
> In response to the criticism that the state was being too restrictive in granting accommodations, Governor Inslee at a press conference on Thursday defended his get-vaccinated or get-out policy.
> 
> “It is a fair thing not to allow public servants to infect the public. We want to serve the public, not infect the public,” Inslee said.
> 
> In a 24-page guidance document sent to state agencies, Washington’s Office of Financial Management (OFM), which oversees state human resources, said workers could potentially be accommodated through the “implementation of multiple safety measures.”
> 
> The list of safety measures included requiring the employee to wear a surgical grade mask, staggering schedules or improving ventilation.
> 
> But a separate “Vaccine Accommodation Matrix” issued by OFM said safety measures “were not stopping the spread of COVID-19” and instructed agencies to take into consideration the type, frequency and risk of contact when deciding on accommodations.
> 
> For congregate settings, like prisons and state hospitals, where the risk of transmission is higher, the matrix offered no accommodation option for jobs that “require unavoidable or unpredictable interaction” unless the worker could be moved to a “back office” position.
> 
> At the Department of Social and Health Services (DSHS), which operates several 24/7 facilities including the state’s psychiatric hospitals, a spokesperson said staff with medical or religious exemptions “cannot be provided an accommodation to continue providing direct care.”
> 
> The Department of Corrections (DOC) took a similar position.
> 
> “Anybody that has that direct contact with our population … we’ve had to remove them from that direct contact with folks, said Assistant Secretary Mike Obenland, who oversees the state’s 12 prisons.
> 
> On Friday, DOC said it was working to accommodate all 91 employees who had received medical accommodations and was on track to offer accommodations to about 50 percent of the roughly 600 employees with religious exemptions.
> 
> Still, the agency was preparing to lose up to 500 of its 8,900 employees.
> 
> “That’s 500 families who are going to lose access to healthcare and pay and benefits and retirement, good union, living-wage jobs,” said Michelle Woodrow, the president and executive director of Teamsters 117, which represents front-line DOC workers.
> 
> Woodrow called Inslee’s mandate “rushed” and said her union was leaving open the option of pursuing union grievances or even litigation against the state.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Washington Federation of State Employees (WFSE), which represents about 38,000 general government employees , said it’s already pursuing union grievances on behalf of 42 non-front-line workers who received exemptions, but were not accommodated by their agencies.
> 
> The state's de facto prohibition on unvaccinated state workers continuing to perform front-line jobs stands in contrast to what some school districts in Washington are allowing.
> 
> According to the Office of Superintendent of Public Instruction (OSPI), unvaccinated school employees with exemptions are being accommodated through a menu of options that don’t necessarily preclude them from remaining in the classroom or having direct contact with students. That list includes a requirement that they double mask, submit to once or twice-a-week COVID testing and refrain from eating with other staff or students.
> 
> “There is no standard approach, OSPI will not be setting minimum requirements, nor will we collect data on the additional health and safety mitigations that you have put in place for your employees who are granted accommodations,” said state Superintendent Chris Reykdal in an email to school districts earlier this month.
> 
> Some local fire departments are also allowing unvaccinated firefighters who’ve received exemptions to continue working their regular shifts, but with additional masking and social distancing requirements.
> 
> Washington is one of 25 states, including Oregon and California, that have imposed some sort of COVID-19 vaccine mandate, according to LeadingAge, a national trade group that represents nonprofit long-term care facilities. But unlike California, Washington did not offer state workers a testing-in-lieu of vaccination option.
> 
> Last week, Inslee said he was “extremely encouraged” after the state worker vaccination rate topped 90 percent. While state agencies are making contingency plans in case of staffing shortages, Inslee said he wasn’t anticipating “massive disruptions” in state services as a result of the employees leaving because they aren’t vaccinated.
> 
> “And if people do make a choice to leave service, we will replace them. We will find other people who do decide to become vaccinated,” Inslee said.
> 
> Union representatives, though, are warning of worker shortages, especially in state institutions, and the potential for unsafe work conditions.
> 
> "We have staffing level issues in our institutions already, which is concerning," said Leanne Kunze, WFSE's executive director.
> 
> At the Washington State Patrol, Fire Marshal Charles LeBlanc isn’t the only employee who will be out of a job after Monday. So will Richard and Celina Thompson, a married couple with two small children who live in Vancouver.
> 
> Richard is a sergeant with almost 17 years on the job. Celina is a dispatcher approaching her 15th anniversary. They too are plaintiffs in the lawsuit to overturn the mandate.
> 
> In an interview in September, both said they felt the governor’s order amounted to government overreach and an infringement on their rights. They also said it was a personal, medical decision to get the vaccine and that they worried about possible side effects, as well as long-term effects.
> 
> “I just don’t want to put it in my body,” Celina Thompson said. “Ask me in five to 10 years when there’s been time to see what it does and what it doesn’t do and maybe I’ll reconsider.”
> 
> Citing “religious, moral and ethical beliefs” both received religious exemptions from the state patrol but were later told they couldn’t be accommodated.
> 
> In a follow-up interview last week, the couple said they’ve come to terms with their decision to leave the State Patrol. They’ve decided to cash out their retirement and purchase a couple of small businesses.
> 
> “I do know we’ll be OK and I know we’ll succeed at anything that we do, but there’s some people that are getting fired that won’t be OK,” Celina Thompson said.
> 
> Richard, who has an appointment Monday to turn in his State Patrol vehicle and equipment, said the hardest part will be saying goodbye to the troopers he supervises, two of whom are also leaving the agency.
> 
> “It’s not fair or right, and neither is the mandate,” he said.
> Oct. 18, 2021


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Just had to be a brotha huh.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


>


He must be magic with that puck not to get fired.  How does the employer trust anything this person says or does going forward?


----------



## Everything Zen

I wonder what tipped them off to know it was a fake. Lot number? Dates? I really want to know. In this day in age I was already giving the side eye to handing out vaccine cards. Obviously I have mine but I’m also glad mine is in the hospital EMR which I can access through their app.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

winterinatl said:


> Apparently parents in the area staged a “protest” over vaccination mandates. These whackadoodles kept their kids home from school.
> 
> oooo ouch.


Maria Kang, who I followed on Facebook, just psted a letter to the principal saying how her kids were going to participate in a walk out at the school. She then went on to say how kids were at zero risk from the virus, which makes me mad because a lot of  kids have died from this and she has just basically discounted their deaths. I’ve unfollowed as did a lot of people.


----------



## lavaflow99

Crackers Phinn said:


> He must be magic with that puck not to get fired.  How does the employer trust anything this person says or does going forward?


I have no idea why he is still employed. He was hit with a gambling debacle last year which his soon to be ex wife (a Becky) accusing him of betting on NHL games.  He had to declare bankruptcy due to gambling losses a year or two ago.

I don’t watch hockey like I used to but he must be the top player in the NHL to still around    He sounds like a liability to me.









						Evander Kane betting allegations: What we know and what we don't
					

The allegations against Evender Kane have brought plenty of questions about gambling in sports. We try to provide some clarity on the situation.




					www.espn.com


----------



## BrownBetty

winterinatl said:


> Today was the mandate Cliff for the state workers in WA. You had to be fully vaccinated by today. Here is an article with more details. I’ve been worried about these “exemptions” and looks like I was right too. If the district accommodates a teacher by double masking, looks like they get to stay unvaccinated. That horrifies me. Because it’s adults spreading it to kids and bringing it to school.



“I just don’t want to put it in my body,” Celina Thompson said. “Ask me in five to 10 years when there’s been time to see what it does and what it doesn’t do and maybe I’ll reconsider.”

I just wish people knew how vaccines work.


----------



## HappyAtLast

winterinatl said:


> Today was the mandate Cliff for the state workers in WA. You had to be fully vaccinated by today. Here is an article with more details. I’ve been worried about these “exemptions” and looks like I was right too. If the district accommodates a teacher by double masking, looks like they get to stay unvaccinated. That horrifies me. Because it’s adults spreading it to kids and bringing it to school.


Now they'll just be wearing 2 masks *under* their nose!


----------



## yamilee21

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Maria Kang, who I followed on Facebook, just psted a letter to the principal saying how her kids were going to participate in a walk out at the school. She then went on to say how kids were at zero risk from the virus, which makes me mad because a lot of  kids have died from this and she has just basically discounted their deaths. I’ve unfollowed as did a lot of people.


No idea who this is, or why she matters, but she’s wrong about not being required to get vaccines just because you have had a disease. Sometimes, even with titre tests indicating immunity, people are required to get certain vaccines.  It may be illogical, especially with diseases that are known to only happen once, but there have been many cases of re-infection with Covid, not to mention the constant mutations that keep changing things.


----------



## yamilee21

winterinatl said:


> Today was the mandate Cliff for the state workers in WA. You had to be fully vaccinated by today. Here is an article with more details. …





BrownBetty said:


> “I just don’t want to put it in my body,” Celina Thompson said. “Ask me in five to 10 years when there’s been time to see what it does and what it doesn’t do and maybe I’ll reconsider.” …


I don’t have sympathy for the Celina Thompsons of the USA, but I think denying Charles LeBlanc’s exemption wasn’t fair; he could simply be required have a well-fitted N95 mask at all times, or moved to a desk job. After 30 years, he’s probably close to retirement anyway… seems crazy to be forced to get a vaccine when you have a history of adverse reactions. The whole point was to get enough people vaccinated so that people who legitimately can’t be vaccinated, or in whom the vaccines don’t generate enough immunity, would be protected. 

“In LeBlanc’s case, he got a letter from his doctor saying he has a “qualifying contraindication” to the COVID vaccine because of ongoing health issues and a history of adverse events, including once going into anaphylactic shock after getting an allergy shot.”


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

yamilee21 said:


> No idea who this is, or why she matters, but she’s wrong about not being required to get vaccines just because you have had a disease. Sometimes, even with titre tests indicating immunity, people are required to get certain vaccines.  It maybe illogical, especially with diseases that are known to only happen once, but there have been many cases of re-infection with Covid, not to mention the constant mutations that keep changing things.


She’s a fitness “guru” , but really cashed on the ”mom trying to get in shape” niche. The letter is problematic in a lot of ways I know the administrator who read it is probably shaking her head all the way home.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> I don’t have sympathy for the Celina Thompsons of the USA, but I think denying Charles LeBlanc’s exemption wasn’t fair; he could simply be required have a well-fitted N95 mask at all times, or moved to a desk job. After 30 years, he’s probably close to retirement anyway… *seems crazy to be forced to get a vaccine when you have a history of adverse reactions. The whole point was to get enough people vaccinated so that people who legitimately can’t be vaccinated, or in whom the vaccines don’t generate enough immunity, would be protected.*
> 
> “In LeBlanc’s case, he got a letter from his doctor saying he has a “qualifying contraindication” to the COVID vaccine because of ongoing health issues and a history of adverse events, including once going into anaphylactic shock after getting an allergy shot.”


I agree with the bolded and I HATE that unethical doctors like that deranged chiropractor signed off on who knows how many rubber stamped exception cards because now it calls into question the validity of all exception cards.   So people who have legit medical exceptions got to jump through hoops because the wrong and loud out here acting a fool.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

winterinatl said:


> Today was the mandate Cliff for the state workers in WA. You had to be fully vaccinated by today. Here is an article with more details. I’ve been worried about these “exemptions” and looks like I was right too. If the district accommodates a teacher by double masking, looks like they get to stay unvaccinated. That horrifies me. Because it’s adults spreading it to kids and bringing it to school.


Yeah I heard the Head Coach at the University there was fired as well as some of his staff. It was on NPR all the way here in FL. He was the state's highest paid State Employee making $3M/year. But he refused to get the vaccine.


----------



## winterinatl

Of course he can afford to protest and get fired


----------



## winterinatl

Off topic but he gets paid that much to teach kids to ball. Teachers get paid bupkiss to teach kids to read…? Among many other things? Ugh.


----------



## yamilee21

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> She’s a fitness “guru” , but really cashed on the ”mom trying to get in shape” niche. The letter is problematic in a lot of ways I know the administrator who read it is probably shaking her head all the way home.


Oh, is she that “No excuses” woman from a few years ago? Someone posted about starting a “No excuses” exercise group on one of my homeschool parenting groups back then. I figured since it was on a homeschool parents’ list, it would be along the lines of fitness for the family together, or maybe something in a park where the kids could play while the moms exercised and took turns watching the kids. Nope, it was some insane regimen involving a mix of paid group gym classes on 3 days and walking/jogging at the track in 3 different parks on the other days… at 6am every day. Did I mention it was starting in the winter, when the sun isn’t even up until almost 8am, and all three parks were located in questionable-at-best neighborhoods? Of course I declined to join, because there was no way to do this with three kids under 9 at 6 in the morning, especially in the middle of winter… and the organizer responded by accusing me of being a lazy person full of excuses.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> Oh, is she that “No excuses” woman from a few years ago? Someone posted about starting a “No excuses” exercise group on one of my homeschool parenting groups back then. I figured since it was on a homeschool parents’ list, it would be along the lines of fitness for the family together, or maybe something in a park where the kids could play while the moms exercised and took turns watching the kids. Nope, it was some insane regimen involving a mix of paid group gym classes on 3 days and walking/jogging at the track in 3 different parks on the other days… at 6am every day. Did I mention it was starting in the winter, when the sun isn’t even up until almost 8am, and all three parks were located in questionable-at-best neighborhoods? Of course I declined to join, because there was no way to do this with three kids under 9 at 6 in the morning, especially in the middle of winter… and the organizer responded by accusing me of being a lazy person full of excuses.


Yep, that's her.
I smelt the "GOP" lean on her and I don't follow her anymore. I tried to support because I didn't think she was saying anything bad about moms who don't try. I felt she asked herSELF "what's my excuse" and then pushed herself to get healthy. I don't see anything wrong with challenging oneself and challenging others to ALSO challenge themselves. We all have to ask ourselves the same at one time or another for different things we need to push/power through when otherwise, we see time/energy/resources as a perceived barrier.

Outside of that, I'm not surprised she is anti-vax on this manner.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

FDA authorizes booster doses of Moderna and Johnson & Johnson vaccines, says mix and match OK​





(CNN) — The US Food and Drug Administration authorized booster dosesof both Covid-19 vaccines made by Moderna and Johnson & Johnson Wednesday and also said any of the three authorized vaccines could be used as a booster in a "mix and match" approach.

The FDA gave emergency use authorization for boosters of Moderna's vaccine for people fully vaccinated at least six months ago who are also at least 65, or who are at least 18 and who are at high risk of severe Covid-19 or have frequent institutional or occupational exposure to SARS-CoV-2.

"The use of a single booster dose of the Janssen (Johnson and Johnson) COVID-19 Vaccine may be administered at least 2 months after completion of the single-dose primary regimen to individuals 18 years of age and older," the FDA added in a statement.




FDA planning to allow mix-and-match Covid-19 vaccine boosters
"The use of each of the available COVID-19 vaccines as a heterologous (or 'mix and match') booster dose in eligible individuals following completion of primary vaccination with a different available COVID-19 vaccine," the FDA said.

"To clarify that a single booster dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine may be administered at least 6 months after completion of the primary series to individuals 18 through 64 years of age with frequent institutional or occupational exposure to SARS-CoV-2," it added.

"As the pandemic continues to impact the country, science has shown that vaccination continues to be the safest and most effective way to prevent COVID-19, including the most serious consequences of the disease, such as hospitalization and death. The available data suggest waning immunity in some populations who are fully vaccinated. The availability of these authorized boosters is important for continued protection against COVID-19 disease," FDA Acting Commissioner Dr. Janet Woodcock said in a statement.

"The amendments to the emergency use authorizations to include a single booster dose in eligible populations are based on the available data and information and follows the input from the members of our advisory committee who were supportive of the use of a booster dose of these vaccines in eligible populations," added Dr. Peter Marks, director of the FDA's vaccine arm, the Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research.

"We are also taking action today to include the use of mix and match boosters to address this public health need. We will work to accrue additional data as quickly as possible to further assess the benefits and risks of the use of booster doses in additional populations and plan to update the healthcare community and public with our determination in the coming weeks."

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's vaccine advisers, the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices, meets Thursday to decide on whether to recommend the FDA's authorization for the Americans people, and then the CDC director will decide whether to sign off on ACIP's guidance.









						FDA authorizes booster doses of Moderna and Johnson & Johnson vaccines, says mix and match OK     FDA authorizes booster doses of Moderna and Johnson & Johnson vaccines, says mix and match OK
					

The FDA authorized booster doses of both Covid-19 vaccines made by Moderna and Johnson & Johnson Wednesday and also said any of the three authorized vaccines could be used as a booster in a "mix and match" approach.




					amp.cnn.com


----------



## lavaflow99

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yeah I heard the Head Coach at the University there was fired as well as some of his staff. It was on NPR all the way here in FL. He was the state's highest paid State Employee making $3M/year. But he refused to get the vaccine.


He is an idiot.  But saves the school a bunch of money.









						WSU coach Rolovich fired after refusing vaccine
					

Washington State fired football coach Nick Rolovich and four of his assistants on Monday after they refused to comply with a mandate that all state employees be vaccinated against COVID-19.




					www.espn.com
				




Washington State fires football coach Nick Rolovich, 4 assistants for refusing state-mandated COVID-19 vaccine




PULLMAN, Wash. -- Washington State fired football coach Nick Rolovich and four of his assistants on Monday after they refused to comply with a mandate that all state employees be vaccinated against COVID-19.
Washington Gov. Jay Inslee had set a deadline of Monday for thousands of state employees, including the Cougars' coaches, to be vaccinated against the coronavirus or risk losing their jobs.

"The noncompliance with this requirement renders [Rolovich] ineligible to be employed at Washington State University and therefore can no longer fulfill the duties as a head coach of our football program effective immediately," Washington State athletic director Pat Chun said during a Monday night news conference. "It is disheartening to be here today. Our football team is hurting. Our WSU community is fractured. Today will have a lasting impact on the young men on our team and the remaining coaches and staff."
Also fired were assistant coaches Ricky Logo, John Richardson, Craig Stutzmann and Mark Weber after they did not comply with Inslee's proclamation that was issued in August. Chun said there might be no precedent for a team losing its head coach and so many assistants in the middle of a season.
Defensive coordinator Jake Dickert has been elevated to interim head coach. His first game in charge will be Saturday at home against BYU.
Rolovich was the highest-paid state employee, with an annual salary of more than $3 million in a contract that runs through 2025. He had said he wouldn't get vaccinated but has declined to provide clarity when asked repeatedly for weeks to expand upon the reasoning for his refusal. The university provided multiple educational sessions for its coaches and staff about the vaccine, its efficacy and the process.
Chun confirmed Rolovich's departure will be characterized as a "for cause" separation due to his inability to meet the requirements outlined in his contract. As such, he will not continue to be paid as per the terms of his contract.
Rolovich, 42, initially said in mid-August he would comply with the vaccine mandate, but later confirmed he applied for a religious exemption. He has not specified his religious beliefs.
The university used a blind evaluation process, meaning the two-person committee that evaluated Rolovich's request did not have access to any identifying information while making its determination.
The committee returned its ruling Monday, and while Chun did not explicitly confirm how the committee ruled, it can be inferred the religious exemption was granted at that stage of the process because Chun said Rolovich's "accommodation request" was denied. The second step of the process, after the religious exemption was granted, would be for the supervisor -- in this case Chun and likely other university leaders -- to decide if accommodations could be made for Rolovich to fulfill all his contractual obligations.
Chun saying Rolovich's accommodation request was denied indicates an evaluation was made beyond the initial exemption request.
Rolovich was informed of his dismissal by Chun on Monday afternoon and left immediately after their meeting concluded, without addressing the team, Chun said. After meeting with Rolovich, Chun addressed the players in a meeting that was met with mixed emotions.
"Their responses were what you would expect out of a bunch of college-age young people that lost their head coach and a bunch of position coaches as well," Chun said. "That's a very close-knit group. They handled it maturely, but without a doubt there's a lot of disappointment, sadness, anger. It's a room filled with over 120 young people, so it's going to be the full spectrum of emotions. But they listened and they were all there."
It's unclear who will fill the five vacated spots on staff, which could be difficult considering the timing and that WSU's run-and-shoot offense isn't widely used (Rolovich, Stutzmann and Weber are offensive coaches).
"It's a very detailed, intricate offense, this run-and-shoot, and to get the right coaches that can help assist -- there just aren't a lot of people on the streets right now," Chun said. "We've been working on this for a couple weeks, just in case, and we'll go forward with a couple of those."
Rolovich revealed in July that he would not get vaccinated and couldn't attend Pac-12 media day in person because of it. He was the only unvaccinated head coach in the Pac-12 and had worn a mask during games.
Unlike last season -- when COVID-19 cases swept through major college football, postponing and canceling games weekly -- no games have needed to be rescheduled because of a coronavirus outbreak.

Rolovich was hired from Hawaii two years ago, after Mike Leach left for Mississippi State, and led Washington State to a 1-3 record in the Pac-12 in a 2020 season cut short because of the pandemic. Washington State has won its past three games and is 4-3 this season, including a 34-31 win over Stanford last Saturday. Rolovich finishes with a 5-6 record at the Pullman campus in southeastern Washington.
Dickert is in his second season as Washington State's defensive coordinator after three seasons at Wyoming. He has not previously been a head coach.
Washington State president Kirk Schulz said nearly 90% of WSU employees and 97% of students had been vaccinated.
Players stood up for Rolovich as the season progressed.
Cougars quarterback Jayden de Laura told a sideline reporter after Saturday's victory: "Stop hating on Rolo. We love him.''
Wide receiver Travell Harris commended Rolovich following the game for being a "players' coach.''
"He's a coach we all love to play for,'' Harris said.
_The Associated Press contributed to this report._​


----------



## lavaflow99

NYC has a local mandate in that you can't enter indoor stadiums and gyms without one dose of the vaccine.  Kyrie Irving, basketball player on the Brooklyn Nets, doesn't want to get vaccinated.  Therefore he is ineligible to play in 1/2 of the game of his team's schedule.  Half!!!  He can't even practice with the team indoors (they were briefly holding a few outdoor practices to accommodate him).  

The Nets decided they had enough and said he can't be with the team in any capacity or play in road games unless he can be a full participant. AKA get the vaccine.

He is going to die on his anti-vaxx hill.     He is going to lose checks with each game he misses.

Kyrie Irving vaccine stance: Everything to know, including fallout with Nets, New York mandate, NBA rules​The Nets announced earlier this week that Irving won't play or practice until he's eligible for all games​








						Kyrie Irving vaccine stance: Everything to know, including fallout with Nets, New York mandate, NBA rules
					

The Nets announced earlier this week that Irving won't play or practice until he's eligible for all games




					www.cbssports.com
				






Spoiler: Article



Kyrie Irving vaccine stance: Everything to know, including fallout with Nets, New York mandate, NBA rules​The Nets announced earlier this week that Irving won't play or practice until he's eligible for all games​[IMG alt="            Jasmyn Wimbish
    "]https://sportshub.cbsistatic.com/i/r/2019/09/16/c59bd8c1-4673-45d8-82f0-be24998788e8/thumbnail/80x80/f2def4593e6a07ba2867cd5c0c488f48/jasmyn-wimbish-700.png[/IMG]

By Jasmyn Wimbish

Oct 19, 2021 at 2:58 pm ET9 min read









Getty Images
The 2021-22 NBA season is just days from tipping off, and while other teams in the league are focusing on their first game, the Brooklyn Nets are wondering when Kyrie Irving will play for the team this year. The Irving saga in Brooklyn added a surprising twist earlier this week when Nets general manager Sean Marks announced that Irving won't be permitted to practice with the team or play in road games until he is a "full participant" and eligible under New York City's local vaccine mandate. 
New York City's vaccine mandate requires everyone to have at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine in order to go to restaurants, bars, and in the case of NBA players, use indoor gyms which include Madison Square Garden and Barclays Center, the home of the Knicks and Nets, respectively. 
In regards to Irving's situation, there's a lot of moving parts and information on his status going forward with the Nets. So to make it easier to digest all that information, here's everything we know about Irving's situation, what it means for the Nets and other players in the league.




CBS Sports HQ Newsletter​We bring sports news that matters to your inbox, to help you stay informed and get a winning edge.​By submitting my email I agree to receive the "CBS Sports HQ Newsletter" and other marketing and promotional emails from CBS Sports, which may include information from our affiliates and/or partners' offers, products and services. For more information about our data practices consult our Privacy Policy
Why are the Nets prohibiting Irving from playing?​Given New York's COVID-19 regulations, Irving isn't permitted to play in games in Brooklyn until he's received at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine. Although he did receive permission to practice with the Nets in New York, the team clearly isn't interested in having him available for just half of the season's games. They're also not wanting the distraction that would inevitably stem from such a situation, something that Marks echoed during his press conference announcing the decision on Tuesday.



Sponsored by OrthoBethesda
Join the Maryland Connect Referrals Network
Join us on Maryland Connect and become a referring provider of OrthoBethesda! Already a referrer? Join and streamline the referral process! 
SEE MORE
"I think we all know what our objective is this year and how a decision like this maybe affects that ultimate objective," Marks said. "So they're never easy decisions, but, end of the day, I think we're looking at putting a group of people out there that are going to be able to participate fully. And that's what this comes down to, and we're not looking for partners that are going to be half-time. 
"I don't think that would be fair, not only on the team and staff and ownership and fans, but, to be quite frank, not fair on Kyrie either," Marks continued. "When you're putting somebody out there that potentially can't get the right ramp-ups and right build-ups and so forth, and look as good as he or the team should under a different set of circumstances, that's why this decision was ultimately made."
Though Marks said this decision included input from several people, he and team owner Joe Tsai were the final decision-makers in prohibiting Irving from being a part-time player. 

What's Irving's response to the Nets' decision?​Though Irving hasn't talked to the media since the Nets announced their decision, he did go on Instagram Live Wednesday evening to discuss his thoughts on the entire situation. In addition to confirming that he is unvaccinated, Irving claimed that he was promised an exemption from the vaccine, and that he would be allowed to play this season. 
"And I don't want to sit here and play on people's emotions, either," Irving said. "Just use logic. You know, what would you do? You know, if you felt uncomfortable going into the season, when you were promised that you would have exemptions or that you didn't have to be forced to get the vaccine. You know, this wasn't an issue before the season started. This wasn't something that I foresaw coming in where I prepared for it and I had a chance to strategize on what was going to be best for me and my family. I came into the season thinking that I was just gonna be able to play ball, you know, be able to use my talent to continue to inspire, influence people in the right way."
Details regarding what type of exemption Irving is referring to are unclear. Earlier in the offseason, Golden State Warriors forward Andrew Wiggins applied for a religious exemption, but was denied by the league and eventually decided to get the COVID-19 vaccine. 

Based on Irving's comments from his Instagram Live, it doesn't sound like he's planning on getting the vaccine anytime soon, but said his decision is "not about being anti-vax."
Is the vaccine mandate affecting other players/teams in the league?​Due to the NBA not having its own vaccine mandate in place for players, this doesn't impact many players or teams across the league. There are currently three cities with vaccine mandates -- New York City, Los Angeles and San Francisco -- which affects the Nets, Knicks, Lakers, Clippers and Golden State Warriors. 
In New York, a player only has to receive one dose of a vaccine to fulfill the city's requirement, while in San Francisco a player must receive two doses. L.A.'s vaccine mandate will go into effect on Nov. 29, and similar to San Francisco's, requires that a person must be fully vaccinated to enter indoor gyms. However, that mandate won't apply to Staples Center, the home of the Lakers and Clippers, due to an existing health order issued by the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health (LACDPH) that covers the venue.

Per a release by Staples Center:
"STAPLES Center and Microsoft Theater will continue to follow the protocols established by the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health (LACDPH) which requires guests to show proof of being fully vaccinated or providing proof of a negative COVID-19 test 72 hours prior to the event date in addition to wearing approved face coverings when no actively eating or drinking. The Ordinance passed by the City of Los Angeles on Wednesday, Oct. 6 does not apply to STAPLES Center or Microsoft Theater, who are already subject to an existing LACDPH order addressing this subject matter."
So theoretically a player on the Lakers or Clippers could choose to not get vaccinated and instead submit COVID-19 tests before games. However, on Media Day both the Lakers and Clippers said that they should both be at 100 percent vaccination rate before the start of the season. Similarly, the Knicks announced at Media Day that their whole roster is vaccinated, and after Wiggins finally decided to get the shot, the Warriors are now at 100 percent vaccination rate. 
For unvaccinated players on teams that play in cities without vaccine mandates, they won't be restricted from playing in any games this season, even in New York City, Los Angeles and San Francisco. However they will be subject to regular COVID-19 testing, be required to socially distance themselves from other players, and follow stricter guidelines on the road and at home. 



Sponsored by OrthoBethesda
Join the Maryland Connect Referrals Network
Join us on Maryland Connect and become a referring provider of OrthoBethesda! Already a referrer? Join and streamline the referral process! 
SEE MORE
What financial ramifications come with Irving not playing?​Per an agreement between the league and the National Basketball Players Association, unvaccinated players who will miss games due to local COVID-19 vaccine mandates stand to lose 1/91.6 of their salary for each game they are forced to miss. That number is based on preseason, regular season and potential playoff games, and teams won't get any salary cap relief for potential pay reductions. 
For Irving, he stands to lose about $380K per home game. Marks said on Tuesday that Irving will still get paid for away games that he misses due to the team deciding to keep him away from the team. 
Could the Nets trade Irving, or could he retire if he continues to be unvaccinated?​During Marks' press conference to address the Nets' decision to keep Irving away from the team, a reporter asked if the team would look to move him due to his unwillingness to be made available for the team this season.

"I don't know that I want to address the hypotheticals of what may happen in the future here. ... The hope is that we have Kyrie back, we'll welcome him back in open arms under a different set of circumstances. And so we need to wait and see how that transpires, but in the meantime, we need to focus on the 16 players that are going to be on this roster moving forward with us, including our two-ways. So the focus needs to be with them and our goals have not changed. The goals, ultimately, still are to be the last team standing."
The idea of Brooklyn trading Irving has been floated around on social media, and one hypothetical was a potential Irving-for-Ben Simmons proposal to put an end to the current drama with the Philadelphia 76ers, and allow the Nets to move on without Irving. However, the Sixers have no interest in Irving at the moment, per The Athletic's Sam Amick. 
In regards to Irving potentially retiring due to this entire situation, the All-Star guard shot down that possibility on Instagram Live. 

"And no I'm not retiring, and no I'm not leaving this game like this," Irving said. "There's still so much more work to do and there's still so many other youngins to inspire. Because I know they want to be better than me. And I can't wait to play against all y'all on this stage."
How soon could Irving play if he gets vaccinated?​Since New York City's vaccine mandate only requires proof of just one dose of a vaccine to play home games, Irving could theoretically get one dose on the day of the Nets home opener, which is set for Sunday, Oct. 24 against the Charlotte Hornets, and be eligible for that game. He would've been eligible to play in Brooklyn's first two games of the season since they are on the road against the Milwaukee Bucks and Sixers, but due to the team's decision to not allow him to compete at all until he's vaccinated, he won't be allowed to play in those at all. 
However, even if Irving just got one dose of the vaccine, he would still be required to follow the league's strict guidelines for players who are not fully vaccinated. That would mean he would still be required to, among other things, social distance from teammates and undergo regular testing. 

Who will fill Irving's role for Nets?​Although the Nets would surely like to have Irving's talents in the starting lineup, this is without a doubt the deepest team in the league, and could probably still win a championship without him. In his absence, head coach Steve Nash will likely go to veteran guard and NBA champion Patty Mills to fill Irving's role. Mills won't match Irving's production, as his career averages of 8.9 points and 2.3 assists pale in comparison to the gaudy numbers Irving is capable of putting up.
But with Kevin Durant and James Harden, the Nets don't necessarily need Mills to average well above his career average. Even better, Mills is a player who can play well on or off the ball, and his ability to make 3s consistently will help the Nets spread the floor for Durant and Harden to attack the rim. Mills is also coming off an Olympic bronze medal with the Australian National Team where he had a standout tournament. Over six games he averaged a blistering 23.3 points, 6.3 assists and 3.5 assists, and showed that perhaps there's more to unlock to his game than we've seen over his 12-year career in the NBA. 
He's never been a regular starter in his NBA career, but Mills has shown over the years that he's capable of filling that role. With Irving sidelined indefinitely, he'll now get that opportunity.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

So they don't want the vaccine AND don't wear masks. Make it make sense.


----------



## Everything Zen

It’s a known fact that cops are all law and order until it applies to them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

lavaflow99 said:


> NYC has a local mandate in that you can't enter indoor stadiums and gyms without one dose of the vaccine.  Kyrie Irving, basketball player on the Brooklyn Nets, doesn't want to get vaccinated.  Therefore he is ineligible to play in 1/2 of the game of his team's schedule.  Half!!!  He can't even practice with the team indoors (they were briefly holding a few outdoor practices to accommodate him).
> 
> The Nets decided they had enough and said he can't be with the team in any capacity or play in road games unless he can be a full participant. AKA get the vaccine.
> 
> He is going to die on his anti-vaxx hill.     He is going to lose checks with each game he misses.
> 
> Kyrie Irving vaccine stance: Everything to know, including fallout with Nets, New York mandate, NBA rules​The Nets announced earlier this week that Irving won't play or practice until he's eligible for all games​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie Irving vaccine stance: Everything to know, including fallout with Nets, New York mandate, NBA rules
> 
> 
> The Nets announced earlier this week that Irving won't play or practice until he's eligible for all games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbssports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Article
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie Irving vaccine stance: Everything to know, including fallout with Nets, New York mandate, NBA rules​The Nets announced earlier this week that Irving won't play or practice until he's eligible for all games​[IMG alt="            Jasmyn Wimbish
> "]https://sportshub.cbsistatic.com/i/r/2019/09/16/c59bd8c1-4673-45d8-82f0-be24998788e8/thumbnail/80x80/f2def4593e6a07ba2867cd5c0c488f48/jasmyn-wimbish-700.png[/IMG]
> 
> By Jasmyn Wimbish
> 
> Oct 19, 2021 at 2:58 pm ET9 min read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images
> The 2021-22 NBA season is just days from tipping off, and while other teams in the league are focusing on their first game, the Brooklyn Nets are wondering when Kyrie Irving will play for the team this year. The Irving saga in Brooklyn added a surprising twist earlier this week when Nets general manager Sean Marks announced that Irving won't be permitted to practice with the team or play in road games until he is a "full participant" and eligible under New York City's local vaccine mandate.
> New York City's vaccine mandate requires everyone to have at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine in order to go to restaurants, bars, and in the case of NBA players, use indoor gyms which include Madison Square Garden and Barclays Center, the home of the Knicks and Nets, respectively.
> In regards to Irving's situation, there's a lot of moving parts and information on his status going forward with the Nets. So to make it easier to digest all that information, here's everything we know about Irving's situation, what it means for the Nets and other players in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBS Sports HQ Newsletter​We bring sports news that matters to your inbox, to help you stay informed and get a winning edge.​By submitting my email I agree to receive the "CBS Sports HQ Newsletter" and other marketing and promotional emails from CBS Sports, which may include information from our affiliates and/or partners' offers, products and services. For more information about our data practices consult our Privacy Policy
> Why are the Nets prohibiting Irving from playing?​Given New York's COVID-19 regulations, Irving isn't permitted to play in games in Brooklyn until he's received at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine. Although he did receive permission to practice with the Nets in New York, the team clearly isn't interested in having him available for just half of the season's games. They're also not wanting the distraction that would inevitably stem from such a situation, something that Marks echoed during his press conference announcing the decision on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsored by OrthoBethesda
> Join the Maryland Connect Referrals Network
> Join us on Maryland Connect and become a referring provider of OrthoBethesda! Already a referrer? Join and streamline the referral process!
> SEE MORE
> "I think we all know what our objective is this year and how a decision like this maybe affects that ultimate objective," Marks said. "So they're never easy decisions, but, end of the day, I think we're looking at putting a group of people out there that are going to be able to participate fully. And that's what this comes down to, and we're not looking for partners that are going to be half-time.
> "I don't think that would be fair, not only on the team and staff and ownership and fans, but, to be quite frank, not fair on Kyrie either," Marks continued. "When you're putting somebody out there that potentially can't get the right ramp-ups and right build-ups and so forth, and look as good as he or the team should under a different set of circumstances, that's why this decision was ultimately made."
> Though Marks said this decision included input from several people, he and team owner Joe Tsai were the final decision-makers in prohibiting Irving from being a part-time player.
> 
> What's Irving's response to the Nets' decision?​Though Irving hasn't talked to the media since the Nets announced their decision, he did go on Instagram Live Wednesday evening to discuss his thoughts on the entire situation. In addition to confirming that he is unvaccinated, Irving claimed that he was promised an exemption from the vaccine, and that he would be allowed to play this season.
> "And I don't want to sit here and play on people's emotions, either," Irving said. "Just use logic. You know, what would you do? You know, if you felt uncomfortable going into the season, when you were promised that you would have exemptions or that you didn't have to be forced to get the vaccine. You know, this wasn't an issue before the season started. This wasn't something that I foresaw coming in where I prepared for it and I had a chance to strategize on what was going to be best for me and my family. I came into the season thinking that I was just gonna be able to play ball, you know, be able to use my talent to continue to inspire, influence people in the right way."
> Details regarding what type of exemption Irving is referring to are unclear. Earlier in the offseason, Golden State Warriors forward Andrew Wiggins applied for a religious exemption, but was denied by the league and eventually decided to get the COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> Based on Irving's comments from his Instagram Live, it doesn't sound like he's planning on getting the vaccine anytime soon, but said his decision is "not about being anti-vax."
> Is the vaccine mandate affecting other players/teams in the league?​Due to the NBA not having its own vaccine mandate in place for players, this doesn't impact many players or teams across the league. There are currently three cities with vaccine mandates -- New York City, Los Angeles and San Francisco -- which affects the Nets, Knicks, Lakers, Clippers and Golden State Warriors.
> In New York, a player only has to receive one dose of a vaccine to fulfill the city's requirement, while in San Francisco a player must receive two doses. L.A.'s vaccine mandate will go into effect on Nov. 29, and similar to San Francisco's, requires that a person must be fully vaccinated to enter indoor gyms. However, that mandate won't apply to Staples Center, the home of the Lakers and Clippers, due to an existing health order issued by the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health (LACDPH) that covers the venue.
> 
> Per a release by Staples Center:
> "STAPLES Center and Microsoft Theater will continue to follow the protocols established by the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health (LACDPH) which requires guests to show proof of being fully vaccinated or providing proof of a negative COVID-19 test 72 hours prior to the event date in addition to wearing approved face coverings when no actively eating or drinking. The Ordinance passed by the City of Los Angeles on Wednesday, Oct. 6 does not apply to STAPLES Center or Microsoft Theater, who are already subject to an existing LACDPH order addressing this subject matter."
> So theoretically a player on the Lakers or Clippers could choose to not get vaccinated and instead submit COVID-19 tests before games. However, on Media Day both the Lakers and Clippers said that they should both be at 100 percent vaccination rate before the start of the season. Similarly, the Knicks announced at Media Day that their whole roster is vaccinated, and after Wiggins finally decided to get the shot, the Warriors are now at 100 percent vaccination rate.
> For unvaccinated players on teams that play in cities without vaccine mandates, they won't be restricted from playing in any games this season, even in New York City, Los Angeles and San Francisco. However they will be subject to regular COVID-19 testing, be required to socially distance themselves from other players, and follow stricter guidelines on the road and at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsored by OrthoBethesda
> Join the Maryland Connect Referrals Network
> Join us on Maryland Connect and become a referring provider of OrthoBethesda! Already a referrer? Join and streamline the referral process!
> SEE MORE
> What financial ramifications come with Irving not playing?​Per an agreement between the league and the National Basketball Players Association, unvaccinated players who will miss games due to local COVID-19 vaccine mandates stand to lose 1/91.6 of their salary for each game they are forced to miss. That number is based on preseason, regular season and potential playoff games, and teams won't get any salary cap relief for potential pay reductions.
> For Irving, he stands to lose about $380K per home game. Marks said on Tuesday that Irving will still get paid for away games that he misses due to the team deciding to keep him away from the team.
> Could the Nets trade Irving, or could he retire if he continues to be unvaccinated?​During Marks' press conference to address the Nets' decision to keep Irving away from the team, a reporter asked if the team would look to move him due to his unwillingness to be made available for the team this season.
> 
> "I don't know that I want to address the hypotheticals of what may happen in the future here. ... The hope is that we have Kyrie back, we'll welcome him back in open arms under a different set of circumstances. And so we need to wait and see how that transpires, but in the meantime, we need to focus on the 16 players that are going to be on this roster moving forward with us, including our two-ways. So the focus needs to be with them and our goals have not changed. The goals, ultimately, still are to be the last team standing."
> The idea of Brooklyn trading Irving has been floated around on social media, and one hypothetical was a potential Irving-for-Ben Simmons proposal to put an end to the current drama with the Philadelphia 76ers, and allow the Nets to move on without Irving. However, the Sixers have no interest in Irving at the moment, per The Athletic's Sam Amick.
> In regards to Irving potentially retiring due to this entire situation, the All-Star guard shot down that possibility on Instagram Live.
> 
> "And no I'm not retiring, and no I'm not leaving this game like this," Irving said. "There's still so much more work to do and there's still so many other youngins to inspire. Because I know they want to be better than me. And I can't wait to play against all y'all on this stage."
> How soon could Irving play if he gets vaccinated?​Since New York City's vaccine mandate only requires proof of just one dose of a vaccine to play home games, Irving could theoretically get one dose on the day of the Nets home opener, which is set for Sunday, Oct. 24 against the Charlotte Hornets, and be eligible for that game. He would've been eligible to play in Brooklyn's first two games of the season since they are on the road against the Milwaukee Bucks and Sixers, but due to the team's decision to not allow him to compete at all until he's vaccinated, he won't be allowed to play in those at all.
> However, even if Irving just got one dose of the vaccine, he would still be required to follow the league's strict guidelines for players who are not fully vaccinated. That would mean he would still be required to, among other things, social distance from teammates and undergo regular testing.
> 
> Who will fill Irving's role for Nets?​Although the Nets would surely like to have Irving's talents in the starting lineup, this is without a doubt the deepest team in the league, and could probably still win a championship without him. In his absence, head coach Steve Nash will likely go to veteran guard and NBA champion Patty Mills to fill Irving's role. Mills won't match Irving's production, as his career averages of 8.9 points and 2.3 assists pale in comparison to the gaudy numbers Irving is capable of putting up.
> But with Kevin Durant and James Harden, the Nets don't necessarily need Mills to average well above his career average. Even better, Mills is a player who can play well on or off the ball, and his ability to make 3s consistently will help the Nets spread the floor for Durant and Harden to attack the rim. Mills is also coming off an Olympic bronze medal with the Australian National Team where he had a standout tournament. Over six games he averaged a blistering 23.3 points, 6.3 assists and 3.5 assists, and showed that perhaps there's more to unlock to his game than we've seen over his 12-year career in the NBA.
> He's never been a regular starter in his NBA career, but Mills has shown over the years that he's capable of filling that role. With Irving sidelined indefinitely, he'll now get that opportunity.


This the same guy who swears the earth is flat.
Like BYE.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> It’s a known fact that cops are all law and order until it applies to them.


Big OL' FACTS!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This the same guy who swears the earth is flat.
> Like BYE.


Anti vax folks do remind me of flat earthers. Their ignorance was amusing back then but now that it’s affecting all the rest of us, it’s not so humorous.


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m super pissed!!!!!

My landlord who is a Polish immigrant and also a friend went in to get his second shot of Moderna at Walmart and the pharmacist scared him away not exactly giving misinformation but twisting the information using her position of authority to scare people by asking him if he really needed it telling him he was a part of an experiment and saying it’s not 100% effective and he could still get COVID if he takes the vaccine. She knew he only had one shot. Apparently a couple of other people walked out spooked with this women too.

Since he knows what I do in clinical research, he came right over and showed me the consent and I spent an hour talking to him trying to educate him to go get the second dose but I’m not sure if he’s going to get it now  

I’m going in there after this hair appointment to see what’s up.


----------



## Peppermynt

Everything Zen said:


> I’m super pissed!!!!!
> 
> My landlord who is a Polish immigrant and also a friend went in to get his second shot of Moderna at Walmart and the pharmacist scared him away not exactly giving misinformation but twisting the information using her position of authority to scare people by asking him if he really needed it telling him he was a part of an experiment and saying it’s not 100% effective and he could still get COVID if he takes the vaccine. She knew he only had one shot. Apparently a couple of other people walked out spooked with this women too.
> 
> Since he knows what I do in clinical research, he came right over and showed me the consent and I spent an hour talking to him trying to educate him to go get the second dose but I’m not sure if he’s going to get it now
> 
> I’m going in there after this hair appointment to see what’s up.


You should consider reporting that pharmacist. I know I would.


----------



## Everything Zen

Peppermynt said:


> You should consider reporting that pharmacist. I know I would.


I’m planning on it as soon as I get out of this appointment. I need y’all’s help. Can someone point me to the link that shows that Moderna and Pfizer are now fully approved by FDA for adults? I KNOW they were approved but she gave him an informed consent that says it’s still under emergency use. I know parts of it like third booster mix and match, etc. are still EUA but am I losing my mind?!


----------



## Melaninme

Vaccine mandates hurting employment, Federal Reserve reports
					

Businesses are reporting that vaccine mandates are contributing to labor supply problems, the Federal Reserve said.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Everything Zen said:


> I’m planning on it as soon as I get out of this appointment. I need y’all’s help. Can someone point me to the link that shows that Moderna and Pfizer are now fully approved by FDA for adults? I KNOW they were approved but she gave him an informed consent that says it’s still under emergency use. I know parts of it like third booster mix and match, etc. are still EUA but am I losing my mind?!











						FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine
					

FDA approved the first COVID-19 vaccine, now marketed as Comirnaty, for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older.




					www.fda.gov
				




Moderna is still under EUA


----------



## Everything Zen

The immunization period was almost over when I got out of the salon but she told him it wouldn’t be fully approved until some time in 2023. This women is full of feces coming up with a timeline like that. She made this man question his own judgment. Even though I’m fully vaccinated, I’m going in tomorrow to ask for a Moderna vaccine (he gave me her description- white woman; thankfully the other lady was Asian and their photos are on the wall) and find out what’s going on.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Everything Zen said:


> The immunization period was almost over when I got out of the salon but she told him it wouldn’t be fully approved until some time in 2023. This women is full of feces coming up with a timeline like that. She made this man question his own judgment. Even though I’m fully vaccinated, I’m going in tomorrow to ask for a Moderna vaccine (he gave me her description- white woman; thankfully the other lady was Asian and their photos are on the wall) and find out what’s going on.


Please keep us posted.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> The immunization period was almost over when I got out of the salon but she told him it wouldn’t be fully approved until some time in 2023. This women is full of feces coming up with a timeline like that. She made this man question his own judgment. Even though I’m fully vaccinated, I’m going in tomorrow to ask for a Moderna vaccine (he gave me her description- white woman; thankfully the other lady was Asian and their photos are on the wall) and find out what’s going on.


Keep us posted. 
You can report her to WalMart corporate office and the people who license Pharmacists in your state. One thing I *DO* like about FL---Medical and Health practice is regulated up to the eyeballs and if there is a complaint against your license its posted (not the details of it) for everyone to see....that you have complaints.


----------



## Everything Zen

FH wants me to wait until he gets home from work to do it so it might be Monday when he can come with me or he may be the person to go in and ask to get the shot from this person.


----------



## Everything Zen

Update: We’re leaving Walmart now. FH posed as a person wanting the vaccine and I scoped out the pharmacist and her name. I confirmed it with my landlord. She must have been called out already because she stayed in her lane and didn’t act crazy when he was asking her questions.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Are there ANY inhabited planets with life on them out there? Earth is so friggin ghetto. I promise we living in the TWILIGHT ZONE.
I totally understand why people mentally check out of following the news, social media, politics.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Melaninme

Business groups ask White House to delay Biden Covid vaccine mandate until after the holidays
					

White House officials at the OMB are meeting with industry lobbyists this week as the administration conducts its final review of the mandate.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


>


I hope you're not posting this as some kind of "good thing." 

Cause this is stupid and so is he.
Our Surgeon General (The black doctor to his right) is a puppet who refused to wear a mask when visiting the office of a senator who is CURRENTLY recovering from Breast Cancer. He didn't have the temerity, public health concern, nor was he gentleman enough to wear a mask for this woman. This guy is the handpicked leader of everything public health in this state.
And now he is asking businesses to pay for adverse reactions if they mandate the trumpvaccine? How ironic.

The same guy who is pushing for a GOP audit in our state...the state trump actually WON hands down. The point of the audit is to sow the seeds of destruction, confusion and chaos. (and its working because GOP and Dem-leaning county elections supervisors are scared and refusing to run for their offices in the next election. Which will open things up for a GOP takeover in elections big and small). Nothing this man says is good. At all.


----------



## Melaninme

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> *I hope you're not posting this as some kind of "good thing."
> 
> Cause this is stupid and so is he.*


Wow....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Wow....


If you really knew how he is using THIS pandemic to push another agenda. Smoke and Mirrors.

He will WIN and all the stuff he is proposing will come to pass. So that will make you very happy.

But he will then win his re-election, while continuing to cause real harm to POC, women, children and babies. And that will NOT make you happy. But you win the former...so yay. This man is a snake. A smart one too. There are so many people just like you willing to throw away so much for this.

Edited to add: Its nothing wrong with protecting business interests. Saving people from losing employment due to a personal or religious belief. Its his job. Its just he is using a truly altruistic reason for personal and political reasons that will hurt more Floridians than it will help. He is giving a small percentage of people what they want while just ignoring the rest of us....especially the people who have given their lives and hearts to study this stuff. If no one can see that, then just pray for us. We are in trouble under this governor.


----------



## Melaninme

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> If you really knew how he is using THIS pandemic to push another agenda. Smoke and Mirrors.
> 
> He will WIN and all the stuff he is proposing will come to pass. So that will make you very happy.
> 
> But he will then win his re-election, while continuing to cause real harm to POC, women, children and babies. And that will NOT make you happy. But you win the former...so yay. This man is a snake. A smart one too. There are so many people just like you willing to throw away so much for this.


Wow.....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Like...there are black people high fiving governor abbot in Texas for banning vaccine mandates, while women in that state are living in those conditions where the same Gov is policing their uterus. Like BLACK women are high-fiving this Gov who has been trying to overturn their vote. Gov. Abbot will have women pushed back into the 50's but they love him because despite himself being vaccinated and protected....he is preventing mandates. 


And this is why I want someone to just slingshot me to mars.


----------



## Melaninme

For those who may be interested. 

Dr. Christine Parks  begins @2:14


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

These politicians are so disgusting.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> If you really knew how he is using THIS pandemic to push another agenda. Smoke and Mirrors.


I think they all are. Why aren’t the companies leasing or giving the recipe to other countries? Cuz it’sa money grab.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I think they all are. Why aren’t the companies leasing or giving the recipe to other countries? Cuz it’sa money grab.


For decades ALL companies go for free federal money. GOP leaning companies had their hand out when Trump boldly told the entire US in 2018 that he was gonna do a tax deal for the top 1%. He claimed it will trickle down to the employees. The CEOs told journalists they had no intention of trickling anything down and will pay their shareholders. He was warned by conservative AND left leaning economist groups that the tax deal will increase the debt. The same debt that Mitch McConnell refuses to increase the debt ceiling to "resolve" the issue. The same Mitch McConnell who signed off and voted for the tax break. Its a circle jerk. 
Point is, you're a fool to refuse free Federal money if you can easily fill a need. Whether you are a company contracted to quickly fill the need for masks, PPE, steel, commodity crops, or a vaccine for a not so new virus that you've been working on for the last 10 years.

 Its not FREE to mass produce it...its not free to develop it. You still have to pay the scientists and humans involved to work on it day and night, and individuals cannot carry the cost to get one, even through insurance in a way that's affordable. Which is why vaccines needed to travel are not cheap.....So of COURSE, the Federal government will pick up the cost to produce, while saavy investors (I wish I had the money to invest in ANYTHING, and I would have bought stock in the vaccine as well coz business is business) will reap the rewards of how the stock market works. This is a money grab but so is anything else for anyone who can quickly fill a need. Trust me, rich folk invested in PPE as well and reaped rewards. Vaccines, medications, or even new tech are no different.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> For those who may be interested.
> 
> Dr. Christine Parks  begins @2:14


I saw this lady and this ridiculous guy a few months ago. Several PhDs who are also MDs ethered both of their so-called discoveries paragraph by paragraph. Especially the white guy with his sleight of hand fact/lie sharing.


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Like...there are black people high fiving governor abbot in Texas for banning vaccine mandates, while women in that state are living in those conditions where the same Gov is policing their uterus. Like BLACK women are high-fiving this Gov who has been trying to overturn their vote. Gov. Abbot will have women pushed back into the 50's but they love him because despite himself being vaccinated and protected....he is preventing mandates.
> 
> 
> And this is why I want someone to just slingshot me to mars.


A lot of voters are gullible, single issue types who can’t see the big picture. High fiving the folks whose policies are literally killing them and their babies like fools. 









						‘It’s easy to dismiss Black women’s lives’: Texas drags feet on maternal mortality crisis
					

As state legislature falls short on Medicaid expansion, campaigners vow to keep addressing healthcare disparities




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> Business groups ask White House to delay Biden Covid vaccine mandate until after the holidays
> 
> 
> White House officials at the OMB are meeting with industry lobbyists this week as the administration conducts its final review of the mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


Weekly Covid testing is an option under the mandate. These companies don’t want to pay for that because it is easier in “at will” and “right to work” states to just fire people.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> Weekly Covid testing is an option under the mandate. These companies don’t want to pay for that because it is easier in “at will” and “right to work” states to just fire people.


Exactly. COVID testing makes sense. Then you can rally to work from home if you are healthy enough, and can still earn a wage...but you know these companies ain't trying to hear that. But they gonna learn.

People swear the Great Resignation is all about not wanting work-related vaccine mandates. Its not. 


Kanky said:


> A lot of voters are gullible, single issue types who can’t see the big picture. High fiving the folks whose policies are literally killing them and their babies like fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s easy to dismiss Black women’s lives’: Texas drags feet on maternal mortality crisis
> 
> 
> As state legislature falls short on Medicaid expansion, campaigners vow to keep addressing healthcare disparities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


That article was hard to read.
I had to have a spinal block to get a cerclage when I was 13 weeks pregnant in 2017. Took that arrogant Indian Anesthesiologist 2 tries before he had to begrudgingly call in and older white colleague. I hated the feeling. Then in post op he goes "oh see now, wasn't that great, you will opt for the epidural now!" I told him Hell No I would never. I had pain in my back for weeks and 3 small holes in my back cause he was incompetent. He could have had me paralyzed. I sure did have birth in early 2018 with no epidural. I made sure my doula and my OB knew they better not even offer me one. I would rather bite on a stick and bear down. There was no way I was gonna let these fools play with my spine ever again.

And yes, when it comes to black women and childrearing, even many black women Do not GAF. Trading one win for the wins that matter.


----------



## Melaninme

Covid Cases Keep Falling (Published 2021)
					

Covid cases have been falling in every region of the U.S., offering hope.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## vevster

Melaninme said:


> Covid Cases Keep Falling (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Covid cases have been falling in every region of the U.S., offering hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Yeah and this morning's paper is all about us having reduced FDNY(20%), Sanitation (rats!) and NYPD due to this overreach of a mandate.
Let me go fill out my change to be an independent.  The Democrats are out of order.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Yeah and this morning's paper is all about us having reduced FDNY(20%), Sanitation (rats!) and NYPD due to this overreach of a mandate.
> Let me go fill out my change to be an independent.  The Democrats are out of order.


Hopefully your state is not like my trash one--where independents cannot vote in primaries and certain local elections. Its like a penalty to be one in Fl.


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> Yeah and this morning's paper is all about us having reduced FDNY(20%), Sanitation (rats!) and NYPD due to this overreach of a mandate.
> Let me go fill out my change to be an independent.  The Democrats are out of order.


Weren’t you an independent/Green party voter before this anyway, or have I confused you with someone else?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Do I Have Plans This Saturday? I’ve, Uh, Been Exposed.​Feeling overwhelmed at the prospect of socializing, some are going with a lie very few will argue with: Covid exposure.​
Last winter Trysta Barwig was burned out.

She was overwhelmed by her job as a program manager and she was traveling too often for work from her home in Atlanta. She needed a break. So when Ms. Barwig’s boss asked her to pack her bags again, she used what had become her go-to excuse: a Covid exposure.

“I figured this would be easier to tell my boss than having to answer a million follow-up questions of why I couldn’t go,” said Ms. Barwig, 31, who is also the founder of a travel blog This Travel Dream. “He was very supportive and excused me from traveling for work.”

Problem solved.

As Halloween and other holidays lurk around the corner, plans are picking up in some parts of the world. And so too is social anxiety, at least among those who are naturally introverted or who might be feeling a little rusty after about a year and a half of restricted interactions.

Some people have started lying about Covid exposure, figuring it’s the one way out of plans —from work to dates to dental appointments — that few will argue with. Others have been using the lie all along.



Spoiler: Rest of the Article



Of course, actual exposure to Covid is no joke, and lying about it is a luxury that many people, including huge numbers of essential workers who risked their health over the course of the pandemic, don’t have.

Dr. Larry Burchett, an emergency room doctor and family physician in Berkeley, Calif., said that those who are unvaccinated and are actually exposed to someone who has tested positive for Covid should quarantine for 14 days even without symptoms. Vaccinated individuals who have been in contact (within six feet of someone for at least 15 minutes) with someone who has Covid don’t need to quarantine unless they have symptoms, but they should get tested five to seven days after exposure, Dr. Burchett said, in accordance with C.D.C. guidelines.

But even permission from the C.D.C. to skip quarantine if you’re vaccinated and not showing symptoms doesn’t stop some from deploying the lie.

Back in March, before many people were vaccinated, John Junior thought he had met the perfect woman online. Mr. Junior, a mental health activist from Cheshire, England, chatted with her online for two months before arranging to meet in person. He bought movie tickets and made reservations at a bowling alley, only to get the dreaded Covid excuse on the day of their date.

“She messaged saying her uncle dropped some presents off a few nights ago, and he said he has symptoms of Covid,” said Mr. Junior, 33. “She said to me she can’t leave the house in case she has Covid.”

Mr. Junior was skeptical of her story, so she upped the ante, telling him she had actually tested positive. She sent him a photo of the test over Snapchat, he said, with a black marker clearly used to create a positive result. It’s the third time Mr. Junior had a date cancel because of alleged Covid exposure, he said.
Sara Bernier, the founder of Born for Pets, a blog providing pet care tips, has been on the other side of the equation. Last year, she met someone online and had plans to meet him, until he started sending suggestive messages the day before their date.

“Since I have a difficult time saying something as simple as ‘no,’ I made an elaborate story about getting Covid, and how it would be impossible for me to show up,” said Ms. Bernier, who is 29 and lives in New York.

Therapists aren’t surprised that Covid exposure has become such a convenient — yet also horrific — excuse for our times.

“For people who want to avoid doing something, whether due to anxiety, existential dread or the idea that it would be easier to stay in and watch ‘Squid Game’ than get dressed and go out into the world, the Covid excuse seems tailor-made: It’s timely, prominent and appears driven by an altruistic concern for your friends, co-workers or strangers’ health,” said Suraji Wagage, the co-founder and director of the Center for Cognitive Behavioral Therapy in California.
“It’s difficult for the receiving party to react negatively without seeming like they don’t care about others’ health or the spread of the global pandemic,” she said.

Bonus: The excuse can be recycled without necessarily arousing suspicion, as you can potentially be exposed to Covid repeatedly and at any time, Ms. Wagage added.

But it’s precisely because this excuse is so good that it poses its own risks, she said. By spending so long leaving the house sparingly, if at all, we’ve conditioned ourselves into limited socialization. As a result, it’s more difficult to do what seemed ordinary before, such as meeting friends for dinner or even going to work in an office.

That’s been the case for Daniela Sawyer, the founder and business development strategist for FindPeopleFast, a web-based background search site. She loved the antisocial lockdown period in New York, so she continued it post-lockdown by telling everyone over and over again she had come in contact with someone with Covid.

“This excuse seemed so natural, that they couldn’t deny it at all,” said Ms. Sawyer, 32.

Using the exposure excuse is simple and almost addictive in its ease of acceptance, but it could land you in jail.

After William Carter, a Dallas firefighter, allegedly lied about having Covid so he could skip work to go on vacation in March 2021, he was arrested and charged with felony theft (he was paid more than $12,000 for the time he was on vacation). He is on paid administrative leave while under investigation, according to the city of Dallas.

In July, Santwon Davis of Atlanta was sentenced to three years in prison and ordered to pay $187,550 to his employer for wire fraud related to a scheme to defraud his employer when he requested and received paid time off from work for what he claimed was a positive Covid-19 test.

Mr. Davis was accused of submitting a fake medical record to his employer, a Fortune 500 company, which shut down the facility in which he worked for cleaning, and paid all the employees during the shutdown. (Investigators also uncovered that in 2019 Mr. Davis faked the death of a child — one who did not exist — by creating and submitting false documentation to the same employer to support a claim for bereavement leave.)

But those are extreme situations. When someone pulls the exposure card to get out of a date or even a wedding, is it so different from using your kids as an excuse not to go, well, basically anywhere you don’t feel like going?

Jamie Hickey, a human resources specialist at Coffee Semantics in Philadelphia, said he and his wife were supposed to attend two weddings within a 10-day period this past June. They really didn’t want to go, but couldn’t think of anything that would get them out of both events with one swift lie.

“So we told them that I had a close encounter with someone that has since tested positive for Covid, and I had tested positive but was not having any bad symptoms,” Mr. Hickey, 42, said. “We told them we didn’t want to come to a large event and possibly pass along the virus to anyone else.”

The lie worked a little too well, and the couple was inundated with phone calls, texts and emails from dozens of people making sure the Hickeys’ were OK. Did they need soup? Medical care? Assistance of any kind? Covid is, after all, no joke.

Finally, Mr. Hickey admitted that they lied, which led to many lectures about his lack of morality.

“In the end,” he said, “it may have been easier to just go to the weddings and drink for free.”


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> Weren’t you an independent/Green party voter before this anyway, or have I confused you with someone else?


I was. Then I went back to the Democratic Party. Now to try something else.


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Hopefully your state is not like my trash one--where independents cannot vote in primaries and certain local elections. Its like a penalty to be one in Fl.


Independents cannot vote in primaries in NY either.


vevster said:


> Yeah and this morning's paper is all about us having reduced FDNY(20%), Sanitation (rats!) and NYPD due to this overreach of a mandate.
> Let me go fill out my change to be an independent.  The Democrats are out of order.



NYPD, DSNY and FDNY are all full of white Republican suburban residents who have only contempt for the city and its people, despite working here. And they hold most of the supervisory positions in these departments, so they set and uphold the culture, which many of the Latino, Asian and even black underlings readily adopt. If the mandates cause some of them to finally clear out, that will probably be a good thing.


----------



## vevster

I guess we have to see @yamilee21


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

FDA authorizes use of Pfizer's COVID vaccine for 5- to 11-year-olds
					

The agency acted after an independent panel of scientists strongly supported the move. Kids could start getting vaccinated within the week.




					www.npr.org


----------



## vevster

Khloe Kardashian
caught COVID 
got vaccinated 
caught COVID AGAIN

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

vevster said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> caught COVID
> got vaccinated
> caught COVID AGAIN
> 
> Hmmmmmm


Yep. She’s probably all over the place and being exposed constantly so it’s a good thing she got vaccinated so hopefully it wouldn’t be so severe. From her statements,  She seems grateful that she was vaccinated this time.


----------



## vevster

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Yep. She’s probably all over the place and being exposed constantly so it’s a good thing she got vaccinated so hopefully it wouldn’t be so severe. From her statements,  She seems grateful that she was vaccinated this time.


We can always fall back on that hope.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

vevster said:


> We can always fall back on that hope.


I don’t know what you mean but ok.


----------



## Everything Zen

vevster said:


> I think they all are. Why aren’t the companies leasing or giving the recipe to other countries? Cuz it’sa money grab.


Moderna pledged free access to the technology and not to enforce IP patent licenses last year:









						Moderna Makes Milestone Pledge To "Not Enforce Our Patents" On COVID-19 Vaccine Technologies During Pandemic & Issue Open Licenses Afterward - Health Policy Watch
					

Moderna, Inc., developer of one of the four front-running COVID-19 vaccine candidates, announced on Thursday that the the company would "not enforce" its




					healthpolicy-watch.news


----------



## vevster

Everything Zen said:


> Moderna pledged free access to the technology and not to enforce IP patent licenses last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderna Makes Milestone Pledge To "Not Enforce Our Patents" On COVID-19 Vaccine Technologies During Pandemic & Issue Open Licenses Afterward - Health Policy Watch
> 
> 
> Moderna, Inc., developer of one of the four front-running COVID-19 vaccine candidates, announced on Thursday that the the company would "not enforce" its
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthpolicy-watch.news


Waiting for the deployment.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If I had a recipe for a vaccine or a cure for anything I ain't "giving" it to nobody.  I'ma need folks to run me my money. 

Vitamins ain't free.

IJS.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Crackers Phinn said:


> If I had a recipe for a vaccine or a cure for anything I ain't "giving" it to nobody.  I'ma need folks to run me my money.
> 
> Vitamins ain't free.
> 
> IJS.


Right this is similar (on a much smaller scale) to how people were bad talking folks who sold masks at the beginning of the pandemic. If you knew how to sew, you were expected to just donate masks for sell them for less than the materials, otherwise you were ”selfish”. I know pharmacy companies make a lot of money but they can’t be expected to just give stuff away without compensation.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> If I had a recipe for a vaccine or a cure for anything I ain't "giving" it to nobody.  I'ma need folks to run me my money.
> 
> *Vitamins ain't free.*
> 
> IJS.



Nor are they FDA approved but its a BILLION DOLLAR business that unregulated AF and no one bats an EYE.

And I say that as a pro-vaccine person who would NEVER give up my vitamins ever.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Right this is similar (on a much smaller scale) to how people were bad talking folks who sold masks at the beginning of the pandemic. If you knew how to sew, you were *expected to just donate masks for sell them for less than the materials, otherwise you were ”selfish”.* *I know pharmacy companies make a lot of money but they can’t be expected to just give stuff away without compensation.*


These are the same folks who are supposedly "pro-capitalism" and Pro-Business.
I mean that's straight crazy talk.

You got people with MD and PhD and Masters levels degrees (many have 2 of the 3 at the same time) working on this stuff (yes they work on mask/textile technology, my school offers a WHOLE DEGREE in textiles) 40+ hrs a week employed by pharma companies and you want them to pay their bills and student loans HOW? With kisses? Air? an IOU?

How are the pharma companies gonna pay their very highly educated workers?

That's why you cannot engage these folk. Its all crazy talk.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

They aren’t playing. Good for them.


----------



## Peppermynt

So wait, hole up. They kept 33000+ guests in the park over the weekend? Is there lodging in the park? I haven't been to one in decades. 

I mean, I get that it's a small world after all   but I can't imagine where they all slept.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Peppermynt said:


> So wait, hole up. They kept 33000+ guests in the park over the weekend? Is there lodging in the park? I haven't been to one in decades.
> 
> I mean, I get that it's a small world after all   but I can't imagine where they all slept.


I know, it sounds like a nightmare for everyone involved


----------



## yamilee21

Imagine being locked inside Disneyland, but you can’t enjoy anything there.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I started to reply to this yesterday but felt bad for laughing at people being locked inside of Disney. Nightmare doesn’t begin to describe this. Where’d they sleep? Eat? Were the employees stuck there too? If so I’m guessing they were staffing the restaurants so people could eat. I’d be quitting soon.


----------



## lavaflow99

I know some were holding out for Novavax.  Other countries are approving EUA but not here.  Could be because there is already a flux of vaccines (3 options in the USA).









						Indonesia is first country to authorize Novavax Covid-19 vaccine
					

The two-dose vaccine, which is easier to transport and store than other shots, could play an important role in increasing supplies in developing countries.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Indonesia is first country to authorize Novavax Covid-19 vaccine​The two-dose vaccine, which is easier to transport and store than other shots, could play an important role in increasing supplies in developing countries.





A Covid-19 vaccine being administered at a community health center outside Jakarta, Indonesia, on Oct. 28, 2021.Tatan Syuflana / AP


Nov. 2, 2021, 1:26 AM EDT / Source: Associated Press
By The Associated Press
JAKARTA, Indonesia — Biotechnology company Novavax said Monday that Indonesia has given the world's first emergency use authorization for its Covid-19 vaccine, which uses a different technology than currently used shots.
The vaccine doesn't require the extremely cold storage temperatures that some other vaccines need, which could allow it to play an important role in increasing supplies in poorer countries around the world.





New vaccine from Novavax may be highly effective, clinical trials show​JUNE 14, 202102:14

The two-dose Novavax vaccine is made with lab-grown copies of the spike protein that coats the coronavirus. That’s very different from widely used mRNA vaccines such as Pfizer and Moderna that deliver genetic instructions for the body to make its own spike protein.

_*Download the NBC News app for breaking news and politics*_
The emergency authorization of the vaccine is a “very important step” for Indonesia's Covid-19 vaccination program, Indonesian epidemiologist Dicky Budiman said.
“This vaccine will be much easier to transport, store and distribute in a place like Indonesia, where we have many islands,” he said.
Budiman said if the rollout of the vaccine is successful, it could lead to its approval and use in other developing nations.
The need for more vaccines remains critical in many countries, including Indonesia.
In June, U.S.-based Novavax announced the vaccine had proven about 90 percent effective against symptomatic Covid-19 in a study of nearly 30,000 people in the U.S. and Mexico. It also worked against variants circulating in those countries at the time, it said.
Recommended​


CULTURE MATTERSFrom 'Spencer' to 'The Crown': The cultural reappraisal of Princess Diana​


U.S. NEWSKyle Rittenhouse was 'drawn to the chaos' of Kenosha, Wisconsin, prosecutor says​
The company said side effects were mild and included tenderness at the injection site, headache, aches and pains and fatigue.
In October, it addressed concerns that production of the vaccine had been slowed due to a lack of raw materials and other issues, saying it planned to “achieve a capacity of 150 million doses per month by the end of the fourth quarter” through partnerships with Serum Institute of India, SK Bioscience in South Korea and Takeda in Japan, among others.
Novavax said it has already filed for authorization of the vaccine in the United Kingdom, European Union, Canada, Australia, India and the Philippines.
Indonesia was battered by a deadly wave of Covid-19 fueled by the delta variant and post-holiday travel from June through August. New cases have now dropped, averaging fewer than 1,000 a day since mid-October.
About 36 percent of people in Indonesia have received two doses of a vaccine, and about 58 percent have received one dose, according to the Ministry of Health.
More than 143,400 people have died from the virus in Indonesia. The number is thought to be an undercount due to low testing and tracing.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Have any of you all received or plan on receiving the booster shot?


----------



## Peppermynt

TrulyBlessed said:


> Have any of you all received or plan on receiving the booster shot?


I'm considering it but am somewhat hesitant (probably not for good reason   ). I had Moderna originally so I would get a Moderna booster. Eventually I'll do it, but have read some of the ahem, noise, about ADE so that's the only reason I'm hesitant. Haven't had a chance to really read up on the topic of ADE.


----------



## Nay

TrulyBlessed said:


> Have any of you all received or plan on receiving the booster shot?


I haven't received it yet but I will when it's my turn.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## BrownBetty

TrulyBlessed said:


> Have any of you all received or plan on receiving the booster shot?


Once I am able I am getting it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Peppermynt said:


> I'm considering it but am somewhat hesitant (probably not for good reason   ). I had Moderna originally so I would get a Moderna booster. Eventually I'll do it, but have read some of the ahem, noise, about ADE so that's the only reason I'm hesitant. Haven't had a chance to really read up on the topic of ADE.


I read up on mixing the vaccines for betrer effectiveness. I want the moderna booster but will take Phizer.


----------



## Seattle Slew

I (Winterinatl) got the third shot a few weeks ago. Pfizer. It was the only one gave me any issue. I felt like a truck hit me. Fatigue and muscle soreness all over. But I also got the flu shot same day.

edit: I’m having trouble recovering my old account


----------



## TrulyBlessed

BrownBetty said:


> I read up on mixing the vaccines for betrer effectiveness. I want the moderna booster but will take Phizer.



Im considering this as well. I had Pfizer but eyeballing Moderna.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> Have any of you all received or plan on receiving the booster shot?


I have gotten my booster. Third dose of Pfizer.


----------



## prettywhitty

lavaflow99 said:


> I have gotten my booster. Third dose of Pfizer.


Iahve gotten my third Pfizer diesel as well.


----------



## HappyAtLast

lavaflow99 said:


> I have gotten my booster. Third dose of Pfizer.


Did you have any bad reactions from the booster? I'm hearing some people (personally known to me) who had no bad reactions from the initial shots, but had reactions to the booster and v/v. I had a bad reaction to the 1st, but not the 2nd shot, so not sure how I'll react to the booster.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

BrownBetty said:


> I read up on mixing the vaccines for betrer effectiveness. I want the moderna booster but will take Phizer.


I heard this too but I'm wondering if the benefit is universal. Seems that Moderna is the most effective followed closely by Pfizer. Is mixing more effective in general or is it that people who got less effective vaccines initially benefited from the more effective boosters later? I'm thinking of people who got J&J initially and get a Pfizer booster or had Pfizer initially and get a Moderna booster. Is there a benefit if you started with Moderna and get the less effective booster?


----------



## starfish

I got my Moderna booster last Friday and like clockwork I'm still sick.  Chills, aches and just feel bad.  My fever went away yesterday.  This happened last two times.  I don't ease back into health, one day I'll wake up and feel like nothing happened.


----------



## lavaflow99

HappyAtLast said:


> Did you have any bad reactions from the booster? I'm hearing some people (personally known to me) who had no bad reactions from the initial shots, but had reactions to the booster and v/v. I had a bad reaction to the 1st, but not the 2nd shot, so not sure how I'll react to the booster.


Zero bad reactions for me.  Just some arm soreness that last 2-3 days.  And I lifted weights the next day without issues.
Full disclosure I had no bad reactions with the first two doses.  Just some arm soreness.


----------



## B_Phlyy

TrulyBlessed said:


> Have any of you all received or plan on receiving the booster shot?


Both of my clinics have the both of the booster shots but I'm not taking either just yet. If the cases increase dramatically during the holidays, I'll consider it. Right now, I'm in a safer environment, and overall healthier so I feel I don't need it.


----------



## lavaflow99

This is why healthcare providers who take care of patients need to be vaccinated.   









						Patients Went Into the Hospital for Care. After Testing Positive There for Covid, Some Never Came Out.
					

About 21% of patients diagnosed with covid during a hospital stay died, according to data analyzed for KHN. In-hospital rates of spread varied widely and patients had no way of checking them.




					khn.org
				






Spoiler: article



COVID-19
Patients Went Into the Hospital for Care. After Testing Positive There for Covid, Some Never Came Out.​By *Christina Jewett*NOVEMBER 4, 2021
REPUBLISH THIS STORY
They went into hospitals with heart attacks, kidney failure or in a psychiatric crisis.



This story also ran on USA Today. It can be republished for free.
They left with covid-19 — if they left at all.
More than 10,000 patients were diagnosed with covid in a U.S. hospital last year after they were admitted for something else, according to federal and state records analyzed exclusively for KHN. The number is certainly an undercount, since it includes mostly patients 65 and older, plus California and Florida patients of all ages.
Yet in the scheme of things that can go wrong in a hospital, it is catastrophic: About 21% of the patients who contracted covid in the hospital from April to September last year died, the data shows. In contrast, nearly 8% of other Medicare patients died in the hospital at the time.






Steven Johnson, 66, was expecting to get an infection cut out of his hip at Blake Medical Center in Bradenton, Florida, in November 2020. His wife, Cindy Johnson, says he had tested negative for covid-19 two days before he was admitted. After 13 days in the hospital, he tested positive, Cindy says. (CINDY JOHNSON)
Steven Johnson, 66, was expecting to get an infection cut out of his hip flesh and bone at Blake Medical Center in Bradenton, Florida, last November. The retired pharmacist had survived colon cancer and was meticulous to avoid contracting covid. He could not have known that, from April through September, 8% of that hospital’s Medicare covid patients were diagnosed with the virus after they were admitted for another concern.
Johnson had tested negative for covid two days before he was admitted. After 13 days in the hospital, he tested positive, said his wife, Cindy Johnson, also a retired pharmacist.
Soon he was struggling to clear a glue-like phlegm from his lungs. A medical team could hardly control his pain. They prompted Cindy to share his final wishes. She asked: “Honey, do you want to be intubated?” He responded with an emphatic “no.” He died three days later.
After her husband tested positive, Cindy Johnson, trained in contact tracing, quickly got a covid test. She tested negative. Then she thought about the large number of hospital staffers flowing into and out of his room — where he was often unmasked — and suspected a staff member had infected him. That the hospital, part of the HCA Healthcare chain, still has not mandated staff vaccinations is “appalling,” she said.
“I’m furious,” she said.
“How can they say on their website,” she asked, “that the safety precautions ‘we’ve put into place make our facilities among the safest possible places to receive healthcare at this time’?”
Blake Medical Center spokesperson Lisa Kirkland said the hospital is “strongly encouraging vaccination” and noted that it follows Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and federal and state guidelines to protect patients. President Joe Biden has called for all hospital employees to be vaccinated, but the requirement could face resistance in a dozen states, including Florida, that have banned vaccine mandates.





Johnson holds a pillow made from a shirt her husband, Steven, used to wear.(EVE EDELHEIT FOR KHN)
Overall, the rate of in-hospital spread among Medicare and other patients was lower than in other countries, including the United Kingdom, which makes such data public and openly discusses it. On average, about 1.7% of U.S. hospitalized covid patients were diagnosed with the virus in U.S. hospitals, according to an analysis of Medicare records from April 1 to Sept. 30, 2020, provided by Dr. James Kennedy, founder of CDIMD, a Nashville-based consulting and data analytics company.
Yet the rate of infection was far higher in 38 hospitals where 5% or more of the Medicare covid cases were documented as hospital-acquired. The data is from a challenging stretch last year when protective gear was in short supply and tests were scarce or slow to produce results. The Medicare data for the fourth quarter of 2020 and this year isn’t available yet, and the state data reflects April 1 through Dec. 31, 2020.

A KHN review of work-safety records, medical literature and interviews with staff at high-spread hospitals points to why the virus took hold: Hospital leaders were slow to appreciate its airborne nature, which made coughing patients hazardous to roommates and staff members, who often wore less-protective surgical masks instead of N95s. Hospitals failed to test every admitted patient, enabled by CDC guidance that leaves such testing to the “discretion of the facility.” Management often failed to inform workers when they'd been exposed to covid and so were at risk of spreading it themselves.
Spread among patients and staffers seemed to go hand in hand. At Beaumont Hospital, Taylor, in Michigan, 139 employee covid infections were logged between April 6 to Oct. 20 last year, a hospital inspection report shows. Nearly 7% of the Medicare patients with covid tested positive after they were admitted to that hospital for something else, the federal data shows. A hospital spokesperson said tests were not available to screen all patients last year, resulting in some late diagnoses. He said all incoming patients are tested now.
EMAIL SIGN-UP​Subscribe to KHN's free Morning Briefing.
SIGN UP
Tracking covid inside health facilities is no new task to federal officials, who publicly report new staff and resident cases weekly for each U.S. nursing home. Yet the Department of Health and Human Services reports data on covid’s spread in hospitals only on a statewide basis, so patients are in the dark about which facilities have cases.
KHN commissioned analyses of hospital billing records, which are also used more broadly to spot various hospital-acquired infections. For covid, the data has limitations. It can pick up some community-acquired cases that were slow to show up, as it can take two to 14 days from exposure to the virus for symptoms to appear, with the average being four to five days. The records do not account for cases picked up in an emergency room or diagnosed after a hospital patient was discharged.





Linda Moore, pictured with her daughter Stacey Taylor, died of covid-19 in July 2020. Her daughter Trisha Tavolazzi says Moore tested positive after at least 15 days at Havasu Regional Medical Center in Lake Havasu City, Arizona. (STACEY TAYLOR)
Linda Moore, 71, tested positive at least 15 days into a hospital stay for spinal surgery, according to her daughter Trisha Tavolazzi. Her mother was at Havasu Regional Medical Center in Lake Havasu City, Arizona, which did not have a higher-than-average rate of internal spread last summer.
The hospital implemented “rigorous health and safety protocols to protect all of our patients” during the pandemic, said hospital spokesperson Corey Santoriello, who would not comment on Moore’s case, citing privacy laws.
Moore was airlifted to another hospital, where her condition only declined further, her daughter said. After the ventilator was removed, she clung to life fitfully for 5½ hours, as her daughter prayed for her mother to find her way to heaven.
“I asked her mom and her dad and her family and prayed to God, ‘Please just come show her the way,’” Tavolazzi said. “I relive it every day.”
When Tavolazzi sought answers from the hospital about where her mom got the virus, she said, she got none: “No one ever called me back.”
*Two Negative Covid Tests, Then ‘Patient Zero’*
As the second surge of covid subsided last September, doctors from the prestigious Brigham and Women’s Hospital published a reassuring study: With careful infection control, only two of 697 covid patients acquired the virus within the Boston hospital. That is about 0.3% of patients ― about six times lower than the overall Medicare rate. Brigham tested every patient it admitted, exceeding CDC recommendations. It was transparent and open about safety concerns.
But the study, published in the high-profile JAMA Network Open journal, conveyed the wrong message, according to Dr. Manoj Jain, an infectious-disease physician and adjunct professor at the Rollins School of Public Health at Emory University. Covid was spreading in hospitals, he said, and the study buried “the problem under the rug.”
Before the virtual ink on the study was dry, the virus began a stealthy streak through the elite hospital. It slipped in with a patient who tested negative twice ― but turned out to be positive. She was “patient zero” in an outbreak affecting 38 staffers and 14 patients, according to a study in Annals of Internal Medicine initially published Feb. 9.
That study’s authors sequenced the genome of the virus to confirm which cases were related ― and precisely how it traveled through the hospital.
As patients were moved from room to room in the early days of the outbreak, covid spread among roommates 8 out of 9 times, likely through aerosol transmission, the study says. A survey of staff members revealed that those caring for coughing patients were more likely to get sick.
The virus also appeared to have breached the CDC-OK’d protective gear. Two staff members who had close patient contact while wearing a surgical mask and face shield still wound up infected. The findings suggested that more-protective N95 respirators could help safeguard staff.
Brigham and Women’s now tests every patient upon admission and again soon after. Nurses are encouraged to test again if they see a subtle sign of covid, said Dr. Erica Shenoy, associate chief of the Infection Control Unit at Massachusetts General Hospital, who helped craft policy at Brigham.
She said nurses and environmental services workers are at the table for policymaking: “I personally make it a point to say, ‘Tell me what you’re thinking,’” Shenoy said. “'There’s no retribution because we need to know.’”
CDC guidelines, though, left wide latitude on protective gear and testing. To this day, Shenoy said, hospitals employ a wide range of policies.
The CDC said in a statement that its guidelines “provide a comprehensive and layered approach to preventing transmission of SARS-CoV-2 in healthcare settings,” and include testing patients with “even mild symptoms” or recent exposure to someone with covid.
Infection control policies are rarely apparent to patients or visitors, beyond whether they’re asked to wear a mask. But reviews of public records and interviews with more than a dozen people show that at hospitals with high rates of covid spread, staff members were often alarmed by the lack of safety practices.




*Nurses Sound the Alarm on Covid Spread*
As covid crept into Florida in spring 2020, nurse Victoria Holland clashed with managers at Blake Medical Center in Bradenton, where Steven Johnson died.
She said managers suspended her early in the pandemic after taking part in a protest and “having a hissy fit” when she was denied a new N95 respirator before an “aerosol-generating” procedure. The CDC warns that such procedures can spread the virus through the air. Before the pandemic, nurses were trained to dispose of an N95 after each patient encounter.
When the suspension was over, Holland said, she felt unsafe. “They told us nothing,” she said. “It was all a little whisper between the doctors. You had potential covids and you’d get a little surgical mask because [they didn’t] want to waste” an N95 unless they knew the patient was positive.
Holland said she quit in mid-April. Her nursing colleagues lodged a complaint with the Occupational Safety and Health Administration in late June alleging that staff “working around possible Covid-19 positive cases” had been denied PPE. Staff members protested outside the hospital in July and filed another OSHA complaint that said the hospital was allowing covid-exposed employees to keep working.
Kirkland, the Blake spokesperson, said the hospital responded to OSHA and “no deficiencies were identified.”
The Medicare analysis shows that 22 of 273 patients with covid, or 8%, were diagnosed with the virus after they were admitted to Blake. That’s about five times as high as the national average.
Kirkland said “there is no standard way for measuring COVID-19 hospital-associated transmissions” and “there is no evidence to suggest the risk of transmission at Blake Medical Center is different than what you would find at other hospitals.”
In Washington, D.C., 34 Medicare covid patients contracted the virus at MedStar Washington Hospital Center, or nearly 6% of its total, the analysis shows.
Unhappy with the safety practices ― which included gas sterilization and reuse of N95s — National Nurses United members protested on the hospital lawn in July 2020. At the protest, nurse Zoe Bendixen said one nurse had died of the virus and 50 had gotten sick: “[Nurses] can become a source for spreading the disease to other patients, co-workers and family members.”
Nurse Yuhana Gidey said she caught covid after treating a patient who turned out to be infected. Another nurse ― not managers doing contact tracing ― told her she’d been exposed, she said.
Nurse Kimberly Walsh said in an interview there was an outbreak in a geriatric unit where she worked in September 2020. She said management blamed nurses for bringing the virus into the unit. But Walsh pointed to another problem: The hospital wasn’t covid-testing patients coming in from nursing homes, where spread was rampant last year.
MedStar declined a request for an interview about its infection control practices and did not respond to specific questions.
While hospitals must track and publicly report rates of persistent infections like C. diff, antibiotic-resistant staph and surgical site infections, similar hospital-acquired covid rates are not reported.
KHN examined a different source of data that Congress required hospitals to document about “hospital-acquired conditions.” The Medicare data, which notes whether each covid case was “present on admission” or not, becomes available months after a hospitalization in obscure files that require a data-use agreement typically granted to researchers. KHN counted cases, as federal officials do, in some instances in which the documentation is deemed insufficient to categorize a case (see data methodology, below).
For this data, whether to deem a covid case hospital-acquired lies with medical coders who review doctors’ notes and discharge summaries and ask doctors questions if the status is unclear, said Sue Bowman, senior director of coding policy and compliance at American Health Information Management Association.
She said medical coders are aware that the data is used for hospital quality measures and would be careful to review the contract tracing or other information in the medical record.
If a case was in the data KHN used, “that would mean it was acquired during the hospital stay either from a health care worker or another patient or maybe if a hospital allowed visitors, from a visitor,” Bowman said. “That would be a fair interpretation of the data.”
The high death rate for those diagnosed with covid during a hospital stay — about 21% — mirrors the death rate for other Medicare covid patients last year, when doctors had few proven methods to help patients. It also highlights the hazard unvaccinated staffers pose to patients, said Jain, the infectious-disease doctor. The American Hospital Association estimates that about 42% of U.S. hospitals have mandated that all staff members be vaccinated.
“We don’t need [unvaccinated staff] to be a threat to patients,” Jain said. “[Hospital] administration is too afraid to push the nursing staff, and the general public is clueless at what a threat a non-vaccinated person poses to a vulnerable population.”





Cindy Johnson believes her husband, Steven, caught covid-19 from staff at Blake Medical Center in Bradenton, Florida, in November 2020. After his death, she asked a doctor who sees patients at the hospital to take down the big “OPEN & SAFE” sign outside. (CINDY JOHNSON)
Cindy Johnson said the hospital where she believes her husband contracted covid faced minimal scrutiny in a state inspection, even after she said she reported that he caught covid there. She explored suing, but an attorney told her it would be nearly impossible to win such a case. A 2021 state law requires proof of “at least gross negligence” to prevail in court. 
Johnson did ask a doctor who sees patients at the hospital for this: Please take down the big “OPEN & SAFE” sign outside. 
Within days, the sign was gone.
_KHN Midwest correspondent Lauren Weber contributed to this report._


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ That’s what happened to my coworker’s mom last year. She went in for something else and never came out- died of COVID. SMDH


----------



## Crackers Phinn

TrulyBlessed said:


> Have any of you all received or plan on receiving the booster shot?


I'm going to get it.  I'm just meh about possible side effects.  I do feel like my period has been weirder since getting the shots but I'm also 48 so it might be time for my periods to get weird.  If I hadn't skipped a period in December 2020 after 39 years of them showing up every 23 days like clockwork I would purely put it on the vaccine but I didn't get vaxxed until March.  Hypochondria is a hell of a drug.  

 ~~~~~~~~~~
I was so disappointed sitting on the clubhouse yesterday listening to educated black women on a stage speaking to an audience of hundreds of black women about how the demon vaccine is Tuskegee all over along with ushering in the rapture.  The cherry on top of the cake was an article posted about how the vaccine has killed a million people and when I looked at the site it came from the next article was about how babies in Geneva are being genetically altered to grow tails.  

me the whole time.  My peoples. My peoples.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


>



Working in the medical field but don't trust medicine. Make it make sense. 

They must use ginger ale for gunshot wounds and bacterial infections.


----------



## vevster

Federal appeals court blocks Biden vaccine mandate for companies
					

The administration has until Monday to respond




					www.ny1.com


----------



## Melaninme

@4:00 mark


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> Federal appeals court blocks Biden vaccine mandate for companies
> 
> 
> The administration has until Monday to respond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ny1.com





Also Biden's mandate allows weekly testing soooooo...if you don't want to vaccinated still, go get tested.


----------



## PatDM'T

Melaninme said:


>


Does this guy
have more teeth
than the norm?
I was fascinated 
by his teefers.
Like he picked
the wrong set
for his mouth.


----------



## PatDM'T

Melaninme said:


> @4:00 mark



Every time someone
evades a question
regardless of who
it is, whatever
they say IMO
sound as shady
as they come.

CDC continues
to disappoint.
First they were
kissing Dump's
 IIRC and
saying whatever
seemed to please
the guy in charge
and now they seem
to be dodging questions
the way politicians do.

People annoy me.


----------



## vevster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Also Biden's mandate allows weekly testing soooooo...if you don't want to vaccinated still, go get tested.


Uh companies who don’t want to deal with tracking the testers will just mandate vaccination.
Covid is over; you know how I know? I called to make a hair appt. and the earliest appt was Jan 15.


----------



## vevster

__





						Tyler Fischer on Instagram: "Another message to the unvaxxed want to help support my comedy? Get a personalized vid from woke man bun guy on Cameo OR join my patreon! Links in bio! . . . . . #quarentine #fauci #woke #truth #wakeup  #mandates #staywok
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> Also Biden's mandate allows weekly testing soooooo...if you don't want to vaccinated still, go get tested.


I listened to NPR and was shocked by all the excuses certain industries gave to not abide by the mandate.
Since 2020, my question was/is to folks what are you willing to do?  Don't want to wear masks, won't be vaxxed, don't want to be tested, won't stay home... what are you willing to contribute to this awful group project that the entire world has been drafted into?  I hate it here.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> Uh companies who don’t want to deal with tracking the testers will just mandate vaccination.
> Covid is over; you know how I know? I called to make a hair appt. and the earliest appt was Jan 15.



People must be really eager to be back in these close quarter office spaces and really dislike their company for making an attempt to not become a super spreader covid hot spot. 

I don't know anyone like that but I guess that's who these people that are suing are representing. 

Good for your salon being booked and busy. Glad they've been able to stay open. Doesn't have anything to do with people still dying of covid, thus not being over.


----------



## vevster

oneastrocurlie said:


> I don't know anyone like that but I guess that's who these people that are suing are representing.


It’s about body autonomy and I will just leave it there because you clearly don’t get it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> It’s about body autonomy and I will just leave it there because you clearly don’t get it.



Say that to the next kid that gets chicken pox.

Oh wait....


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Too cute!


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Melaninme




----------



## HappyAtLast

Melaninme said:


>


Are there any articles about bus drivers, accountants, school teachers, nurses, cashiers, Uber drivers, etc, etc, etc, careers ending after the Covid 19 vaccine?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Lylddlebit

HappyAtLast said:


> Are there any articles about bus drivers, accountants, school teachers, nurses, cashiers, Uber drivers, etc, etc, etc, careers ending after the Covid 19 vaccine?


I mean it's not going to be headlined  "Bus drivers out of commission in droves due to vaccine"  but you will absolutely find different articles with job shortages adjacent to both catching Covid-19 itself,   the effects of  the vaccine, and everyday people being expected to be run ragged in these times...if you are looking for it.  It kind of "is what it is".  Some are proud of taking the vaccine, some adamant against it, some acquiesce to it,  some feel fine with it  & some had adverse effects.  None of those categories are particularly  difficult to find or prove.  It's pretty interesting what people are expected to work through until they get depleted though.  I consider the the context that  someone who can't exercise their passion to run across a field or court for millions of dollars is probably  identified more efficiently than than someone exhausted in a sedentary job needing the same disability claim approved.  For that reason, athletes being highlighted makes sense as a practical example.


----------



## Melaninme

For anyone interested. Includes people sharing their experience on how they have been injured by the mRNA and want their story told.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


>


I think its weird that people working in the medical field don't believe in vaccination as scientifically sound. I bet if they get sick they get to begging for traditional medical care.  

Meanwhile babies born and living in the NICU "somehow" contract COVID after their parents (and only visitors) test negative several times. Medical staff can and do infect their patients. Those poor babies don't have a chance against the unvaccinated and the infected. No one talks about how infants still contract flu from NICU nurses. Even after quarantine and tests prove the parents never had it. Many of these kids have had NO visitors other than parents. So its really messed up. 

And the issue is not just being unvaccinated but choosing to come to work symptomatic--thinking they have some mild cold. I have seen nurses fail to wash their hands, and cover their cough. Many of them are the same ppl who will send their children to school sick. Then argue that "no one is going to pay their bills" when they have to stay home bc a child is sick.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

HappyAtLast said:


> Are there any articles about bus drivers, accountants, school teachers, nurses, cashiers, Uber drivers, etc, etc, etc, careers ending after the Covid 19 vaccine?


They don't discuss it as much at all. 


I think the bigger discussion is about bus drivers, accountants, nurses, and cashiers whose lives ended and careers ending from COVID-19 or complications of it. The percentage of THAT LOSS is way higher than someone opting out of a job because they don't want to be vaccinated.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Yikes on bikes!

If "we ain't playing" was a WHOLE GOV'T!!!!









						Singapore halts free COVID treatment for people who are "unvaccinated by choice"
					

"We have to send this important signal to urge everyone to get vaccinated if you are eligible," the health minister said.




					www.axios.com
				





*What they're saying: *The government took on full costs for coverage to "avoid financial considerations adding to public uncertainty and concern when COVID-19 was an emergent and unfamiliar disease," the Ministry of Health said in a statement.

Now, unvaccinated people "disproportionately contribute to the strain on our healthcare resources."
Though the government will still fully cover medical bills for patients who are ineligible for the vaccine, it will begin charging the "unvaccinated by choice" on Dec. 8.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I definitely understand this....which is why mitigation is important. Funding for schools to properly mitigate is important.

https://www.axios.com/in-person-sch...isk-1843f045-5740-405e-a6b5-f5aa586c15a7.html 

*Why it matters: *The toll of learning loss due to the pandemic has been enormous.

With vaccines now approved for almost everyone older than 4 — and clear evidence that spread can be controlled in schools — classes should be able to remain open.


----------



## Everything Zen

If we as a society had focused on prioritizing keeping the schools open instead of petty mess like bars and stuff (for all the small business owners I’m not saying that they don’t matter- BUT I’m pretty sure a lot of them have kids they were stuck with for a good year and a half wondering what the hell they were gonna do with them with remote learning) we might have been able to dig ourselves out of this from an economic perspective ALOT sooner and with less damage.


----------



## Melaninme

Idaho doctor reports a ‘20 times increase’ of cancer in vaccinated patients  - LifeSite
					

'Post-vaccine, what we are seeing is a drop in your killer T-cells, in your CD8 cells,” said Dr. Ryan Cole.




					www.lifesitenews.com


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## SoniT

No scientific evidence for claim by pathologist Ryan Cole that COVID-19 vaccines weaken the immune system
					

The COVID-19 mRNA vaccines carry instructions for producing the spike protein of the virus that causes COVID-19, SARS-CoV-2. This gives the immune system an opportunity to learn to identify the virus, without having to run the risks associated with getting COVID-19, like respiratory difficulties...




					healthfeedback.org


----------



## Melaninme

Yes, you can get compensated for injuries from COVID vaccines. Here’s what to know
					

The process for COVID-19 vaccine injury compensation is different and generally more limited compared to other vaccines.




					www.mahoningmatters.com


----------



## Everything Zen

Melaninme said:


>


That’s soooooo ignorant because pharma always gonna make bank - the human body gonna break down one way or another. Eventually something’s gonna get you and we do everything we can to prevent that from happening. Everyone wants to go to heaven- but not yet.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

This is not a reliable science source and I challenge the "doctor" to publish his results like a real scientist. We don't know if these were patients he was tracking before their vaccination, if they were already "at risk" of cancer and if they already had pre-cancerous tumors "before."









						Idaho doctor reports a ‘20 times increase’ of cancer in vaccinated patients  - LifeSite
					

'Post-vaccine, what we are seeing is a drop in your killer T-cells, in your CD8 cells,” said Dr. Ryan Cole.




					www.lifesitenews.com
				




We've also had an "uptick in autism" among vaccinated children---but being that most kids are vaccinated...its more likely that better detection due to policies and screening are letting us catch, diagnose and address autism better than before. Not to mention, based on better criteria, there are a lot of unvaccinated adults who are being diagnosed with autism in their 30s and 40s.

The website cites the the ingredient "Polyethylene glycol" as the possible culprit (also the website cites the German Study-which is full of holes) to uterine issues menstruation and m/c risk from the vaccine, to draw a line with this doctor's observations. PEG is found everywhere, especially in laxatives which are used way more in children and women in my experience and observation of THOUSANDS of children and women (during pregnancy, and after pregnancy) when the uterus is MOST active and has the MOST cellular turnover. Should we take all laxatives off the market?

We also don't know if the rapid observation in diagnoses are simply people who may have already been sick, simply reporting to the doctor after a long wait due to the pandemic, and the pain became unbearable so they managed to get to the MD---and they HAPPENED to have been vaccinated as well? There is no evidence. The fact is: this doctor may be right, but he needs to push the research or conduct a study to find a strong correlation so people can be warned. It wasn't one of the findings in the trials. I also find it ironic that a pathologist with a financial interest in pathological testing (he owns a Pathology business) is reporting this. I'm pretty sure he will have a lot of new business as a result of his observation.

I would like to see him report this to a University and push for a study or to NIH, or NIDDH, or the IOM as more information is needed. His cherry picked observation is just what it is, an observation....not a study, nor was the scientific method reported to have been applied here....And if he really cares, it should be expanded into a research project immediately for the sake of women everywhere.
Edited to fix a typo.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Yes, you can get compensated for injuries from COVID vaccines. Here’s what to know
> 
> 
> The process for COVID-19 vaccine injury compensation is different and generally more limited compared to other vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mahoningmatters.com


Ugh this article has typos. 

But when I was telling people elsewhere that they could seek compensation through other means, I was called a pharma spy. 
Financial Recompense is the American Way!

Its really aggravating because "not being able to sue" is an argument used by anti-vaxxers to shut down vaccine supporters. 

I find it SUPER ironic because its the TrumpAdmin that ensured vaccine makers would/could never be sued and were excluded out of VICP, buuuut (I'm hoping) that may be due to how it was written during the Regan years when it started due to it was an Emergency Use initially. Even still.....its not surprising from a Billionaire's administration who are real believers in capitalism and investment protection.  Now he gets booed anytime he talks about the vaccine, despite the same people who wanted "something" going so we could open up "outside" to et business and employment back to 2019/2020 status. Irony irony irony. 

But people get aggravated by both the VICP and CICP because it puts a LOT of onus and burden on the victim to prove they were injured by the vaccine and nothing else---and that is HARD when humans are a trillion+ celled organism that can go awry at any time based on any trigger. Many people sought compensation already for Ivermectin and Hydrochloroquine and have been denied as well. Its really REALLY difficult to prove.


----------



## B_Phlyy

Everything Zen said:


> *That’s soooooo ignorant because pharma always gonna make bank - the human body gonna break down one way or another. *Eventually something’s gonna get you and we do everything we can to prevent that from happening. Everyone wants to go to heaven- but not yet.



One of my cousins was trying to argue me up and down that the reason why so many Democratic governors (yes this fool voted for Cheeto) were for the vaccine mandates was because they had stock in Pfizer so the mandate was making them money. I'm like, no fool, Pfizer been making money from science and medicine since before our grandparents were born. They just recently lost their patent exclusivity for Viagra in 2019. The literally don't need the vaccine to continue making funds.


----------



## Everything Zen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> This is not a reliable science source and I challenge the "doctor" to publish his results like a real scientist. We don't know if these were patients he was tracking before their vaccination, if they were already "at risk" of cancer and if they already had pre-cancerous tumors "before."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idaho doctor reports a ‘20 times increase’ of cancer in vaccinated patients  - LifeSite
> 
> 
> 'Post-vaccine, what we are seeing is a drop in your killer T-cells, in your CD8 cells,” said Dr. Ryan Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifesitenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've also had an "uptick in autism" among vaccinated children---but being that most kids are vaccinated...its more likely that better detection due to policies and screening are letting us catch, diagnose and address autism better than before. Not to mention, based on better criteria, there are a lot of unvaccinated adults who are being diagnosed with autism in their 30s and 40s.
> 
> The website cites the the ingredient "Polyethylene glycol" as the possible culprit (also the website cites the German Study-which is full of holes) to uterine issues menstruation and m/c risk from the vaccine, to draw a line with this doctor's observations. PEG is found everywhere, especially in laxatives which are used way more in children and women in my experience and observation of THOUSANDS of children and women (during pregnancy, and after pregnancy) when the uterus is MOST active and has the MOST cellular turnover. Should we take all laxatives off the market?
> 
> We also don't know if the rapid observation in diagnoses are simply people who may have already been sick, simply reporting to the doctor after a long wait due to the pandemic, and the pain became unbearable so they managed to get to the MD---and they HAPPENED to have been vaccinated as well? There is no evidence. The fact is: this doctor may be right, but he needs to push the research or conduct a study to find a strong correlation so people can be warned. It wasn't one of the findings in the trials. I also find it ironic that a pathologist with a financial interest in pathological testing (he owns a Pathology business) is reporting this. I'm pretty sure he will have a lot of new business as a result of his observation.
> 
> I would like to see him report this to a University and push for a study or to NIH, or NIDDH, or the IOM as more information is needed. His cherry picked observation is just what it is, an observation....not a study, nor was the scientific method reported here....And if he really cares, it should be expanded into a research project immediately for the sake of women everywhere.


Preach sis because I don’t have the strength. Stupidity is one helluva drug.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## vevster

’Something’ happened to California Gov Gavin Newsom after he took his booster.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Melaninme

Second Pfizer-BNT dose for 12-17 age group to be decided in two weeks - Focus Taiwan
					

Taipei, Nov. 10 (CNA) Taiwan will decide in two weeks whether to allow the administering of second doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine to individuals aged 12-17, Health Minister Chen Shih-chung (陳時中) said Wednesday.




					focustaiwan.tw


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



My job's CEO just said how it's looking like the company will be able to resume the return the the work plan in about a month due to the failing cases. 

I laughed in Thanksgiving. Mind you outside of the staffing shortages every company is faces, the company is doing fine sales wise. Better than prior years even. Further proving that being in the office is kinda pointless for most of us.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


>


Who did they survey, because I don’t believe any of that… all of that is complete garbage.


----------



## Melaninme

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				












						Highly-vaccinated Vermont has more COVID-19 cases than ever. Why is this happening?
					

Vermont has seen COVID-19 cases surge to their highest levels in the pandemic. Here's what health officials think is happening.



					www.burlingtonfreepress.com


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Melaninme

"There also appears to be no significant signaling of Covid-19 cases decreasing with higher percentages of population fully vaccinated."









						Increases in COVID-19 are unrelated to levels of vaccination across 68 countries and 2947 counties in the United States
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Melaninme said:


> Highly-vaccinated Vermont has more COVID-19 cases than ever. Why is this happening?
> 
> 
> Vermont has seen COVID-19 cases surge to their highest levels in the pandemic. Here's what health officials think is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> www.burlingtonfreepress.com


_"Unvaccinated Vermonters are still the people getting sick and being hospitalized at the highest rates. Infection rates among people in their 20s and children have also contributed to the most recent surge, Levine said."_

Why we got to keep doing this?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> "There also appears to be no significant signaling of Covid-19 cases decreasing with higher percentages of population fully vaccinated."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increases in COVID-19 are unrelated to levels of vaccination across 68 countries and 2947 counties in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov











						PolitiFact - Harvard study found that vaccinations alone aren’t enough to fight COVID-19
					

The headline on a widely shared YouTube video suggested that a Harvard University study found that vaccinations aren’t e




					www.politifact.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> _"Unvaccinated Vermonters are still the people getting sick and being hospitalized at the highest rates. Infection rates among people in their 20s and children have also contributed to the most recent surge, Levine said."_
> 
> Why we got to keep doing this?



It's like things aren't read before being posted. Just a look at the headline.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


>



She's half wrong. They are still recommending people under 30 and pregnant women get vaccinated.

Source from her own tweet:
	

	




						RKI  -  Empfehlungen der STIKO - Pressemitteilung der STIKO zur COVID-19-Impfung mit mRNA-Impfstoff bei Personen unter 30 Jahren (10.11.2021)
					

Die STIKO aktualisiert ihre COVID-19-Impfempfehlung und empfiehlt, Personen unter 30 Jahren ausschließlich mit dem Impfstoff Comirnaty zu impfen – der Beschlussentwurf ist soeben in das vorgeschriebene Stellungnahmeverfahren gegangen.




					www.rki.de
				






> The STIKO is updating its COVID-19 vaccination recommendation and recommends vaccinating people under the age of 30 exclusively with the Comirnaty vaccine - the draft decision has just entered the stipulated commenting procedure.





> According to the safety reports available to date, the acute course of vaccine-related cardiac muscle and pericardial inflammation is predominantly mild. The PEI continuously monitors the data situation and provides information in its safety reports on all suspected cases of side effects or vaccination complications after COVID-19 vaccination reported in Germany
> 
> The draft resolution with the associated scientific justification was sent to the federal states and the specialist groups involved in the stipulated commenting procedure. Changes are therefore still possible. The final recommendation of the STIKO for the exclusive vaccination with the vaccine Comirnaty for under 30-year-olds will appear soon in the Epidemiological Bulletin.


----------



## Melaninme

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's like things aren't read before being posted. Just a look at the headline.


No everything is read prior to posting.

I believe that most who repond so negatively may not understand that the postings are not directed at anyone personally, or to their point of view, decisions made or beliefs.  I don't believe in calling people stupid nor belittling their beliefs even though I may not agree with them.  I didn't  like that earlier in this thread another member wanted to share her take on this pandemic from  a personal standpoint, but felt she first had to put out a disclaimer stating that she didn't want to go into any debates with anyone about her decision not to vaccinate, etc.... I commended her for her bravery.

I do believe that the purpose of this thread is to be a *safe place* for those who may have opposing views to feel free to post any news, tips, etc...regarding Covid-19, mRNAs, Mandates, mRNA injuries, immunity boosting, alternative medicines besides the mRNA,  covid-19 treatments, etc....without being jumped on and scrutinized at almost every turn.  Members should feel free to post without being attacked for their post and not  have to constantly defend their beliefs, decisons made, posts shared, etc...or go into hiding (no longer willing to post in this thread)

I believe that there are other members who would like to share and contribute to this thread their beliefs, personal experiences, news, etc..., but don't because of the vitriol.


----------



## Melaninme

oneastrocurlie said:


> She's half wrong. They are still recommending people under 30 and pregnant women get vaccinated.
> 
> Source from her own tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKI  -  Empfehlungen der STIKO - Pressemitteilung der STIKO zur COVID-19-Impfung mit mRNA-Impfstoff bei Personen unter 30 Jahren (10.11.2021)
> 
> 
> Die STIKO aktualisiert ihre COVID-19-Impfempfehlung und empfiehlt, Personen unter 30 Jahren ausschließlich mit dem Impfstoff Comirnaty zu impfen – der Beschlussentwurf ist soeben in das vorgeschriebene Stellungnahmeverfahren gegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rki.de


From what I've read,

I believe she mentioned only Moderna was being halted in her tweet.  Not sure why she is half wrong?
From what I can tell, she didn't say those under 30 are not to receive any mRNA,.  She stated Moderna's mRNA.


----------



## Melaninme

Taiwan halts 2nd-dose BioNTech vaccinations for ages 12-17 amid concerns of myocarditis | Taiwan News | 2021-11-10 15:42:00
					

CECC says approval of COVID vaccines for children under 12 will not be considered until 2nd dose issue settled | 2021-11-10 15:42:00




					www.taiwannews.com.tw


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> No everything is read prior to posting.
> 
> I believe that most who repond so negatively may not understand that the postings are not directed at anyone personally, or to their point of view, decisions made or beliefs.  I don't believe in calling people stupid nor belittling their beliefs even though I may not agree with them.  I didn't  like that earlier in this thread another member wanted to share her take on this pandemic from  a personal standpoint, but felt she first had to put out a disclaimer stating that she didn't want to go into any debates with anyone about her decision not to vaccinate, etc.... I commended her for her bravery.
> 
> I do believe that the purpose of this thread is to be a *safe place* for those who may have opposing views to feel free to post any news, tips, etc...regarding Covid-19, mRNAs, Mandates, mRNA injuries, immunity boosting, alternative medicines besides the mRNA,  covid-19 treatments, etc....without being jumped on and scrutinized at almost every turn.  Members should feel free to post without being attacked for their post and not  have to constantly defend their beliefs, decisons made, posts shared, etc...or go into hiding (no longer will post in this thread)
> 
> I believe that there are other members who would like to share and contribute to this thread their beliefs, personal experiences, news, etc..., but don't because of the vitriol.



Some of the articles are borderline misinformation. That's not safe, that's dangerous.

For example....


Melaninme said:


> From what I've read,
> 
> I believe she mentioned only Moderna was being halted in her tweet.  Not sure why she is half wrong?
> From what I can tell, she didn't say those under 30 are not to receive any mRNA,.  She stated Moderna's mRNA.



The way her tweet is framed she basically saying "ha ha, people thought these vaccines were safe and in fact that are not" but she left out the part of the memo where it says "get vaccinated". So she only posted her anti-vax portion of the article and left out the part that didn't fit her narrative.

It's very much like someone saying how they got covid and didn't die so they don't need the vaccine but leave out the part where they spent 3 months in the hospital, lost 80 pounds, still can't taste or smell, and have a million dollar medical bill.

If I read an article posted and it's not painting the complete picture or is leaving out information, I'm going to respond with that I found. That's not attacking.

Another example:

Alarming?? That word isn't mentioned once in the article she shared. And by alarming she means 16 I guess. 16 out of I'm not sure of how many because the article doesn't say. Great they are doing their duly diligence. Not so great how she's presenting it.

People not getting vaccinated? At this point. Whatever. Cool. Do you.

Trying to sway and promote other people not getting vaccinated based on half info with holes in it?? Not so cool. That's how she is coming across and that's how some of these article are being written.


----------



## yamilee21

Statistics should be a required part of the educational curriculum in middle and high school. So much of the Covid misinformation is due to an inability to understand statistics.  

Right now, 40% of the daily new Covid cases in NYC are occurring in fully vaccinated people. One could assume that means the vaccines aren’t working. In reality, there are as many as 11 Covid cases among unvaccinated people for every case among a vaccinated person; and 11 hospitalizations for unvaccinated Covid cases for every hospitalization of a fully vaccinated person. Death statistics are similar. Where there is little difference between the vaccinated and unvaccinated is among the elderly, particularly those older than 85. But that is to be expected, since immune function decreases with age. When Covid started, social distancing and masks were recommended so that we could protect the most vulnerable, which included the elderly, and that is the same reason we have the vaccines. But in the U.S., we live in a me first me-only society, so we don’t care about protecting the vulnerable.


----------



## Melaninme

Melaninme said:


>





oneastrocurlie said:


> Some of the articles are borderline misinformation. That's not safe, that's dangerous.
> 
> For example....
> 
> 
> The way her tweet is framed she basically saying "ha ha, people thought these vaccines were safe and in fact that are not" but she left out the part of the memo where it says "get vaccinated". So she only posted her anti-vax portion of the article and left out the part that didn't fit her narrative.
> 
> It's very much like someone saying how they got covid and didn't die so they don't need the vaccine but leave out the part where they spent 3 months in the hospital, lost 80 pounds, still can't taste or smell, and have a million dollar medical bill.
> 
> If I read an article posted and it's not painting the complete picture or is leaving out information, I'm going to respond with that I found. That's not attacking.
> 
> Another example:
> 
> Alarming?? That word isn't mentioned once in the article she shared. And by alarming she means 16 I guess. 16 out of I'm not sure of how many because the article doesn't say. Great they are doing their duly diligence. Not so great how she's presenting it.
> 
> People not getting vaccinated? At this point. Whatever. Cool. Do you.
> 
> Trying to sway and promote other people not getting vaccinated based on half info with holes in it?? Not so cool. That's how she is coming across and that's how some of these article are being written.


Wow, you got all of that from one tweet?

First of all, she and her family are fully vaccinated. She is, however, against the mandate. 

Also, the information is not misinformation.  It's just not what you want to accept or hear and that's ok. Many people who are dealing with the aftermath of taking these mRNAs are being ignored and told that what they are sharing is misinformation and or not due to taking these mRNAs and that in and of itself is dangerous, shameful and sad. I, for one, am glad to have access to different, reliable articles, truthful testimonials, data and studies, because this pandemic isn't one sided as the media wants to portray.

And if it's really cool with you and others that one doesn't get vaccinated, "Do you", then why all the vitriol?

#imgoingtocontinuetodomeandpostwhatifeelmatters


----------



## Kanky

Melaninme said:


> No everything is read prior to posting.
> 
> I believe that most who repond so negatively may not understand that the postings are not directed at anyone personally, or to their point of view, decisions made or beliefs.  I don't believe in calling people stupid nor belittling their beliefs even though I may not agree with them.  I didn't  like that earlier in this thread another member wanted to share her take on this pandemic from  a personal standpoint, but felt she first had to put out a disclaimer stating that she didn't want to go into any debates with anyone about her decision not to vaccinate, etc.... I commended her for her bravery.
> 
> I do believe that the purpose of this thread is to be a *safe place* for those who may have opposing views to feel free to post any news, tips, etc...regarding Covid-19, mRNAs, Mandates, mRNA injuries, immunity boosting, alternative medicines besides the mRNA,  covid-19 treatments, etc....without being jumped on and scrutinized at almost every turn.  Members should feel free to post without being attacked for their post and not  have to constantly defend their beliefs, decisons made, posts shared, etc...or go into hiding (no longer willing to post in this thread)
> 
> I believe that there are other members who would like to share and contribute to this thread their beliefs, personal experiences, news, etc..., but don't because of the vitriol.


There’s no vitriol, but all opinions aren’t equal. Posting some click baity nonsense from a rightwing “news” source doesn’t really help anyone and may in fact cause harm. I think that people just want higher quality articles.


----------



## Melaninme

Kanky said:


> There’s no vitriol, but all opinions aren’t equal. Posting some click baity nonsense from a rightwing “news” source doesn’t really help anyone and may in fact cause harm. I think that people just want higher quality articles.


Wow.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

@Melaninme
I pulled a couple of her tweets and scrolled through her feed cause cherry picking ain't my thing. Great that she's vaccinated. So are Fox News employees. So is Trump. So are all these Republican governors. Hypocrites hypocriting. Nothing new there.

Not an ounce of anything I've said has been cruel or bitter. Sarcasm? Sure. Vaccine side effect I guess. 

I hate misinformation. And my vax superpower is to highlight when I see it.


----------



## Melaninme

oneastrocurlie said:


> @Melaninme
> I pulled a couple of her tweets and scrolled through her feed cause cherry picking ain't my thing. Great that she's vaccinated. So are Fox News employees. So is Trump. So are all these Republican governors. Hypocrites hypocriting. Nothing new there.
> 
> Not an ounce of anything I've said has been cruel or bitter. Sarcasm? Sure. Vaccine side effect I guess.
> 
> I hate misinformation. And my vax superpower is to highlight when I see it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


>



That's me looking at them articles. Lol.

Glad we have an understanding.


----------



## Melaninme

oneastrocurlie said:


> That's me looking at them articles. Lol.


Now we both know this ain't  true.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


> Now we both know this ain't  true.



Tuh.

I have more melanin. Sure. 

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Peppermynt

I’m glad you ladies are here to counter misinformation and the presenting of “info” from sketchy sites with no statistically valid actual evidence. I gave up back with the 2020 election threads, as well as the “do you regret threads” cause there’s some willful ignorance or straight up gaslighting being attempted.

I didn’t used to suspect folks on this site, but the fact that some only show up around elections to discourage democratic votes and foment division while others seem hellbent (yep I said it, I’ve had a glass of wine) to promote the “hair on fire” articles that appear to be pulled straight off of Parler, now I do. Certain things are starting to sound like conspiracy alley  from over on dat other site that shall not be named.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> My job's CEO just said how it's looking like the company will be able to resume the return the the work plan in about a month due to the failing cases.
> 
> I laughed in Thanksgiving. Mind you outside of the staffing shortages every company is faces, the company is doing fine sales wise. Better than prior years even. Further proving that being in the office is kinda pointless for most of us.


These CEOs think its a game. They ought to be bending over backwards for the little staff they have on board rather than making them commute back to the office. I am about to push out some big time raises and I got a girl about to leave to work the same job in another city. It will be extremely difficult to replace her. 
The Great Resignation ain't over by any means.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The US has a 97% literacy rate but 47% Reading COMPREHENSION RATE. 
We are good at reading words. We don't understand 1/2 of what is being read. 

So I'm never surprised people cannot interpret high level scientific research. Nor were they paying attention IF they took research methods or any courses in population studies, viruses, endemics and pandemics. People can barely read FB statuses or someone's meme without feeling angry, confused or "some type of way." Doctors (MDs) and certain PhD level folk aren't taught this. Most people in the Pharma industry do. Most people with DrPH (Doctorate in public health) haven't been coming out against it. People with a PhD (in education, or chemistry or random non-related science) or MD have the least understanding and the absolute most to say. These MDs are the same ones the PH industry had to regulate their relationships with Pharma. 

The frustration about "waiting until there is more science" is valid---but I'll tell you why its moot.

Had this pandemic spread the SAME as COVID, but other than the worst being death, and the mild symptoms were say, a cold AND little blood came out your eyes or pores or your skin turned green or something like a zombie but you were perfectly fine otherwise....but you didn't die, people would overthrow the government if they WAITED 2-3 years like anti-vaxxers are asking "science" to do. Imagine if at the beginning of the pandemic, Trump would have said--we have a vaccine, but we are not pushing for it to be available until 2025....the death rate would be 4-5x as worse during the 2nd wave, and 10X worse in the US (think India) when the Delta variant hit. 

back to Pandemics and Endemics 101. The protocol is to push out an antidote as fast as possible is to reduce death. 
We benefit from a relatively healthy and robust public health system to where children don't die from RSV, contaminated food or water, cholera, dysentery and the like. That same public health system is responsible for Disaster Response. Which is a process. No one respects it because most people are healthy but the potential of infection with no ability to predict who will live or die is still a huge question mark. But people are lost in the big picture and alternative facts are "okay." No one trusts the same government who has a system in place to make life as we know it livable because all of a sudden you can suddenly question (and millions will agree with said misinformation) 100 year old science. These are some DARK DARK DAYS.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> It's like things aren't read before being posted. Just a look at the headline.


But like I said above---we can read...but with a 47% reading comprehension rate, less than 1/2 of Americans even UNDERSTAND what they are reading.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> No everything is read prior to posting.
> 
> I believe that most who repond so negatively may not understand that the postings are not directed at anyone personally, or to their point of view, decisions made or beliefs.  I don't believe in calling people stupid nor belittling their beliefs even though I may not agree with them.  I didn't  like that earlier in this thread another member wanted to share her take on this pandemic from  a personal standpoint, but felt she first had to put out a disclaimer stating that she didn't want to go into any debates with anyone about her decision not to vaccinate, etc.... I commended her for her bravery.
> 
> I do believe that the purpose of this thread is to be a *safe place* for those who may have opposing views to feel free to post any news, tips, etc...regarding Covid-19, mRNAs, Mandates, mRNA injuries, immunity boosting, alternative medicines besides the mRNA,  covid-19 treatments, etc....without being jumped on and scrutinized at almost every turn.  Members should feel free to post without being attacked for their post and not  have to constantly defend their beliefs, decisons made, posts shared, etc...or go into hiding (no longer willing to post in this thread)
> 
> I believe that there are other members who would like to share and contribute to this thread their beliefs, personal experiences, news, etc..., but don't because of the vitriol.


The problem is the misinformation that you might be contributing to. There should be no argument about personal medical decisions. Some people in this thread literally CANNOT vaccinate. I have said to at least one person as such. 

Also, I shouldn't be able to pick the information apart you are sharing as easily as I can. A lot of it is sleight of hand, smoke and mirrors and that's not right. The article that quotes that pathologist and cancer in women is something for people to consider in their decision-making. But people have taken those observations and made a decision not to vaccinate, only to die themselves or have a pregnancy demise because people outside this site underestimate the danger COVID poses. Their same relatives who are anti-vaxx are telling them not to vaxx based on extremely limited evidence that hasn't proven true for the majority of women who are 10 months into their vaccine. The same relatives who won't help contribute to the funeral of the mother, baby, or help with the care of the children left behind. Misinformation can be a death sentence. But the government lost the fight on control of it. Working with families as my source of income, I see it firsthand and SMH because I knew the woman was ON THE FENCE and choosing not to vaccinate based on limited evidence. Or choosing not to mask up based on the same. 

And unfortunately, a lot of anti-vaxx folk are also anti-me, anti-you, anti-women, anti-black folk issues. And by sharing those websites you are inadvertently promoting them.  It doesn't mean YOU ARE. 
I think this is a safe space and you shouldn't be getting any arguments about your PERSONAL BELIEFS which I don't know if you have shared them or even laid them out. I know people who enthusiastically went and vaccinated themselves and share a lot of anti-vaxx stuff so I don't assume anything about anyone. I myself have a healthy distrust of government to a point. Just understand that in the public sphere and public spaces, social media, news, etc....a lot of anti-vaxx stuff are also spread by racist, anti-masking, antigovernment folk, and a lot of what you share are OBSERVATIONS, not proven facts that we can rely on. Which is why these decisions should be personal.

Also, it being a safe space doesn't mean we aren't going comment on things we think are questionable.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The US has a 97% literacy rate but 47% Reading COMPREHENSION RATE.
> We are good at reading words. We don't understand 1/2 of what is being read.
> 
> So I'm never surprised people cannot interpret high level scientific research. Nor were they paying attention IF they took research methods or any courses in population studies, viruses, endemics and pandemics. People can barely read FB statuses or someone's meme without feeling angry, confused or "some type of way." Doctors (MDs) and certain PhD level folk aren't taught this. Most people in the Pharma industry do. Most people with DrPH (Doctorate in public health) haven't been coming out against it. People with a PhD (in education, or chemistry or random non-related science) or MD have the least understanding and the absolute most to say. These MDs are the same ones the PH industry had to regulate their relationships with Pharma.
> 
> The frustration about "waiting until there is more science" is valid---but I'll tell you why its moot.
> 
> Had this pandemic spread the SAME as COVID, but other than the worst being death, and the mild symptoms were say, a cold AND little blood came out your eyes or pores or your skin turned green or something like a zombie but you were perfectly fine otherwise....but you didn't die, people would overthrow the government if they WAITED 2-3 years like anti-vaxxers are asking "science" to do. Imagine if at the beginning of the pandemic, Trump would have said--we have a vaccine, but we are not pushing for it to be available until 2025....the death rate would be 4-5x as worse during the 2nd wave, and 10X worse in the US (think India) when the Delta variant hit.
> 
> back to Pandemics and Endemics 101. The protocol is to push out an antidote as fast as possible is to reduce death.
> We benefit from a relatively healthy and robust public health system to where children don't die from RSV, contaminated food or water, cholera, dysentery and the like. That same public health system is responsible for Disaster Response. Which is a process. No one respects it because most people are healthy but the potential of infection with no ability to predict who will live or die is still a huge question mark. But people are lost in the big picture and alternative facts are "okay." No one trusts the same government who has a system in place to make life as we know it livable because all of a sudden you can suddenly question (and millions will agree with said misinformation) 100 year old science. These are some DARK DARK DAYS.


When I say "people" I greatly mean the public sphere.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Wow, you got all of that from one tweet?
> 
> First of all, she and her family are fully vaccinated. She is, however, against the mandate.
> 
> *Also, the information is not misinformation.  It's just not what you want to accept or hear and that's ok. Many people who are dealing with the aftermath of taking these mRNAs are being ignored and told that what they are sharing is misinformation and or not due to taking these mRNAs and that in and of itself is dangerous, shameful and sad. *I, for one, am glad to have access to different, reliable articles, truthful testimonials, data and studies, because this pandemic isn't one sided as the media wants to portray.
> 
> And if it's really cool with you and others that one doesn't get vaccinated, "Do you", then why all the vitriol?
> 
> #imgoingtocontinuetodomeandpostwhatifeelmatters


They are sharing observations of their experience after the mRNA. But we don't know. Are their feelings valid? YES. Wholeheartedly. The message is getting mixed and right now the ultimate consensus is the vaccine might kill you. People are still spreading articles going "Look! Look at all these vaccinated people WITH COVID---when we said 100x its not a PREVENTATIVE.* So the true definition and meaningfulness vaccines provide is LOST. So why is the fact continued to be repeated as a REASON why not to vaccinate? * AND the infections of vaccinated people are used to spread an fallacious message. 

Ya'll want the government to stop an initiative based on 0.00001% of the population with adverse reactions that we STILL CANNOT PROVE. This is what you're ALSO sharing. 

Seatbelts have a good 40% death prevention rate. You really should wear one. 50 years later and its not changing.

Condoms aren't 100%. 

Birth control is 96% but imagine if the Gov't prevented access to it? 

Car seats aren't 100%. But you really SHOULD put your kid in a car seat, but people who share what you share want to pull vaccines for LESS. 

Share your sources and your articles bc trust me, they ARE GETTING read by many who share your sentiment.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Melaninme said:


> Idaho doctor reports a ‘20 times increase’ of cancer in vaccinated patients  - LifeSite
> 
> 
> 'Post-vaccine, what we are seeing is a drop in your killer T-cells, in your CD8 cells,” said Dr. Ryan Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifesitenews.com











						Idaho Doctor Makes Baseless Claims About Safety of COVID-19 Vaccines - FactCheck.org
					

A viral video features a doctor making dubious claims about COVID-19 vaccines and treatments at a forum hosted by Idaho's lieutenant governor. Dr. Ryan Cole claims mRNA vaccines cause cancer and autoimmune diseases, but the lead author of the paper on which Cole based that claim told us there is...




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Melaninme

Federal appeals court affirms stay on Biden vaccine mandate for businesses
					

A federal appeals court has upheld its stay on President Biden’s vaccine-or-test mandate for companies with at least 100 employees.In a 22-page ruling on Friday, the 5th U.S. Circuit Cour…




					thehill.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Interesting especially since Israel was/is constantly being used as an example that vaccination doesn't work.




Meanwhile. We ain't going in the right direction.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## SoniT

oneastrocurlie said:


>


Thanks. I'm planning to get my booster soon. And yes, I remember getting booster shots as a child.


----------



## Melaninme

OSHA Announces That It Has Suspended Activities Related to Implementation and Enforcement of COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing ETS — Extensio Law
					

OSHA has announced that it has suspended activities related to implementation and enforcement of the COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing ETS:  “On November 12, 2021, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit granted a motion to stay OSHA's COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing Emergency Temporary Stan




					www.extensiolaw.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Covid is surging in Europe. Experts say it’s a warning for the U.S.​U.S. states could look at Europe and take it as “a sign that the U.S. might still see resurgences, as well,” evolutionary biologist Tom Wenseleers said.​Nov. 14, 2021, 4:30 AM EST / Updated Nov. 15, 2021, 10:59 AM EST

As Europe finds itself at the center of the Covid-19 pandemic once again, experts say it should serve as a warning to the U.S. and other countries about the coronavirus’s unremitting nature. 

Case numbers have soared across the continent — more than 50 percent last month — and the worrying trend has continued this month as winter begins to bite.

Dr. Hans Kluge, the director of the World Health Organization’s Europe region, warned Nov. 4 that the region was "back at the epicenter of the pandemic," and his words proved prescient. 

The WHO said Friday that nearly 2 million cases were reported across Europe in the previous week — the most the region has had in a single week since the pandemic began.

In recent weeks, Germany reported record daily numbers of new infections, with more than 50,000, according to data from Johns Hopkins University. 

The Netherlands also reported more than 16,000 cases — the country’s most since the pandemic began — prompting the government to begin a partial lockdown Saturday that is set to last at least three weeks. 

As case numbers surged toward the end of last month, Belgium reimposed some Covid restrictions, including a requirement to wear masks in public places. People also have to show the country’s Covid-19 pass to enter bars, restaurants and fitness clubs. The passport shows that they have been fully vaccinated, have had recent negative tests or have recently recovered from the disease.

The country nonetheless recorded more than 15,000 daily cases last Monday.

Despite the surge, daily death rates in all three countries have remained relatively stable compared with past spikes, and experts have credited high vaccine uptake for weakening the link between the numbers of cases and hospitalizations and deaths.

"Luckily, the high vaccination coverage limits the death toll and hospitalizations there to a large extent," Tom Wenseleers, an evolutionary biologist and biostatistician at KU Leuven, a university in Belgium, said Wednesday in an email.

Belgium, which reported hundreds of deaths at the start of the pandemic and then again last autumn, when a second wave of cases forced a national lockdown, has had its "hospital capacity tested" in recent weeks, Wenseleers said. But overall deaths appear largely to have been decoupled from high case rates, he said.  

*'Truly disastrous'*​
However, the same cannot be said for Eastern Europe, where, he said, the situation is "truly disastrous."

Over the last three weeks, Romania, with 591; Bulgaria, with 334; and Latvia, with 64, have reported record daily death numbers, according to Johns Hopkins data. Case numbers have also surged. 

Saying the surge was "worrying," Wenseleers said he believed low vaccine uptake and high vaccine hesitancy were largely to blame.



Spoiler: Rest of the Article



"It’s not due to lack of vaccines," he said, noting that the joint procurement of vaccines at the European Union level meant all 27 member states "were able to buy equivalent quantities of vaccines."

"Despite having access to vaccines, those countries did not manage to convince their population to get vaccinated," he said. 

At least 1 in 3 people in countries in eastern Europe do not trust the health care system, compared to an average of 18 percent across the EU, a European Commission poll known as the Eurobarometer found, Reuters reported.

Romania and Bulgaria are among the countries with the lowest rates of vaccine uptake across the continent, according to the EU’s vaccination tracker.

The latest data showed that less than 23 percent of the adult population in Bulgaria had been fully vaccinated, while just over 25 percent had had at least one shot. In Romania, just under 34 percent of the population above age 18 had been fully vaccinated, while almost 38 percent had had at least one dose.






A woman holds a poster at an anti-Covid vaccination protest in Sofia, Bulgaria, last month.Hristo Rusev / Getty Images

The Eurobarometer poll showed that respondents in both countries were among the least likely to express enthusiasm for getting vaccinated.

The vaccination tracker also showed that other Eastern European countries have low vaccination rates compared to their Western neighbors.

That "means that high case rates there translate [into] a very high death toll," Wenseleers said.

Danny Altmann, a professor of immunology at Imperial College London, said that as the first winter with the delta variant approaches, he was "not sure if people in Eastern Europe appreciate how punishing the pandemic continues to be in the time of delta."





Protesters hold a poster reading "Stop compulsory vaccination" at a demonstration against "compulsory" vaccination in Riga, Latvia, in August.Gints Ivuskans / AFP via Getty Images

"It’s unremitting," he said. With some Eastern European countries "at the extreme end of vaccine hesitancy," he added, "there’s no possibility of dealing with this pandemic under these conditions."

In Austria, which has long been a bridge between east and west, the government ordered a nationwide lockdown for unvaccinated people Sunday to slow the fast spread of the coronavirus.

The move means unvaccinated people older than 12 will be banned from leaving their homes from midnight Sunday, except for basic activities like working, food shopping, going for walks — or getting their shots.

“It’s our job as the government of Austria to protect the people," Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg told reporters Sunday in Vienna. “Therefore we decided that starting Monday ... there will be a lockdown for the unvaccinated.”

Epidemiologist Eric Feigl-Ding, a senior fellow at the Federation of American Scientists, said the high death rates should be “a warning” for other countries with low vaccination rates.

While he said he believed the most effective approach is multipronged, including coronavirus measures like mask-wearing and social distancing, he said vaccines and booster shots are critical to prevent the spread of Covid-19.

Wenseleers agreed, saying people in the U.S. should take heed of the situation unfolding across Europe.





People wait in line to get their shots at a "marathon of vaccination" at the National Library in Bucharest, Romania, last month. Daniel Mihailescu / AFP via Getty Images

U.S. states both with high and low vaccination rates could take Europe’s case numbers as "a sign that the U.S. might still see resurgences, as well," he said.

On both sides of the Atlantic, "convincing as many people to get vaccinated should be the top priority," along with "setting up booster campaigns" for those most at risk, he said.



TLDR - Covid is spiking in Europe. Western Europe is fairing better because high vaccination rates have limited deaths and hospitalizations. In contrast, Eastern Europe is seeing a spike in hospitalizations and deaths because of skepticism of the health care system and vaccines. This is a indicator of what's to come for the US. We'll likely see resurgences across the country and higher morbidity in states with lower vaccination rates.


----------



## Peppermynt

Scheduled for my booster on Friday. My mom had hers today. Both of us are Moderna girls.


----------



## yamilee21

We have an awful lot of deer in the United States, and apparently, the deer have an awful lot of Covid. Up to 80 percent of deer sampled from April 2020 through January 2021 in Iowa were infected with Covid. This study examined lymph nodes from roadkill and those killed by hunters, and found active infections, not just antibodies as in a previous study. This is a problem, because…


> Widespread infection among North America’s most ubiquitous game species could make eradicating the pathogen even more difficult, especially if they became a reservoir for mutations that eventually spilled back over to humans.


The concern is that if this disease spills over to rodents, we may be doomed. 
But there is helpful advice, for any of you who hunt:


> In the meantime, several states have advised deer hunters to take precautions when dealing with white-tailed deer: wear rubber gloves and perhaps a mask when field dressing and processing; sanitize hands and instruments after dressing; and bag carcass remains before disposing in trash. Health officials say eating cooked venison carries little risk as long as it reaches an internal temperature of 165°F.



https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/02/science/deer-covid-infection.html?referringSource=articleShare

Original study: https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.10.31.466677v1


----------



## Peppermynt

yamilee21 said:


> We have an awful lot of deer in the United States, and apparently, the deer have an awful lot of Covid. Up to 80 percent of deer sampled from April 2020 through January 2021 in Iowa were infected with Covid. This study examined lymph nodes from roadkill and those killed by hunters, and found active infections, not just antibodies as in a previous study. This is a problem, because…
> 
> The concern is that if this disease spills over to rodents, we may be doomed.
> But there is helpful advice, for any of you who hunt:
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/02/science/deer-covid-infection.html?referringSource=articleShare
> 
> Original study: https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.10.31.466677v1


 I just can’t. Mother Nature has obviously had enough of us.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Soooo is insurance gonna cover this pill cause....


----------



## Evolving78

Well everyone was talking about why flu cases were down last year and now there are outbreaks happening at large universities. Oh and these kids will be coming home this week for the holidays… the lockdown and remote learning kept a lot of things under control. I guess I will get my teens and I the flu shot and get my youngster the Covid vaccine. We will do that over the holiday weekend.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Evolving78 said:


> Well everyone was talking about why flu cases were down last year and now there are outbreaks happening at large universities. Oh and these kids will be coming home this week for the holidays… the lockdown and remote learning kept a lot of things under control. I guess I will get my teens and I the flu shot and get my youngster the Covid vaccine. We will do that over the holiday weekend.



I'm about to do the same thing and go on and get this flu shot


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Politicians want to block it but medical professionals are saying please don't.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/11/18/doctors-health-groups-urge-businesses-adopt-vaccine-rule/
		




> Several dozen health care experts also signed onto the joint statement, including Michelle Williams and Ashish Jha, the deans of Harvard University and Brown University’s public health schools, respectively; Eric Topol, director of the Scripps Research Translational Institute; former Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Thomas R. Frieden; and former White House coronavirus adviser Andy Slavitt.
> 
> The health care groups’ push conflicts with Republican-led efforts to blunt Biden’s vaccine-or-testing mandate. All 50 Senate Republicans on Wednesday filed a formal challenge through the Congressional Review Act, which allows Congress to overturn rules issued by federal agencies if a majority in both chambers oppose them. A congressional vote on the rule is expected in coming weeks.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

It's official now


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Meanwhile in Austria....


----------



## Melaninme

Several California children sick after clinic administers wrong COVID vaccine doses
					

14 children in California were administered the wrong coronavirus vaccine dosage.




					www.foxnews.com
				






			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article255876241.html
		










						Pharmacy Gives Wrong COVID-19 Vaccine Dosage to Children
					

A pharmacy in Virginia was ordered to stop providing the COVID-19 vaccine after it gave the wrong dosage to an estimated 112 children this month.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Peppermynt

Peppermynt said:


> Scheduled for my booster on Friday. My mom had hers today. Both of us are Moderna girls.


Had my booster Friday around 3:30pm. Like clockwork the fever (99.6 is the high so far) started around 3pm today. It’s gone down and up and sitting around 99.4 at the moment. Tired, headachy off and on, and entire left arm aches up to my neck and shoulders.

I’ll be fine though and I’m cheering on my little T and B cells who’ve obviously said, “WTH, I thought we dealt with this spike protein crap months ago. Everyone line up for duty! Time to kick some spike protein butt!!”


----------



## MamaBear2012

Took my 5 year old and 9 year old for their 1st shot today. It was easy peasy. I told my son that if his arm is sore when he wakes up, we will just stream church online. When DH went to tuck him into bed he was like, "I think my arm will be sore in the morning."   

When we went to the site for the vaccinations, the woman was like, "You're doing all three of you?" I said, "Just those two." She said, "For testing?" I was like, "Nope, their first vaccination shot." I should have thought about my booster. I need to check and see when I'm supposed to do that. Is there a time frame from when you had your second shot? I think my second one was at the end of April. 

One of the Pre-K classes at my kids' school had to quarantine on Wednesday. A lot of kids at the school are vaccinated. A lot of them. I do some volunteer stuff at the school and I've had so many of those kids want to show me their bandaid from their shot. But of course our little 4 y/o Pre-K kids aren't eligible for the vaccine yet, so I'm thinking they were just being cautious after a positive case in the class.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@MamaBear2012 I think you're supposed to wait 6 months after the 2nd shot.

My niece's classroom and I think 4 or 5 other classrooms quarantined this week. This is the second time this school year. I pray everyone remains healthy.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Black Ambrosia said:


> @MamaBear2012 I think you're supposed to wait 6 months after the 2nd shot.
> 
> My niece's classroom and I think 4 or 5 other classrooms quarantined this week. This is the second time this school year. I pray everyone remains healthy.


Thanks! That's what I thought I read. I should be around 7 months now, so I guess I could have gotten my booster when my kids got vaccinated.


----------



## Evolving78

I can get my booster in January. Can teens get the booster, or just adults?


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> I can get my booster in January. Can teens get the booster, or just adults?


Right now boosters is authorized for those 18 years and older.  But those for kids 12-17 are coming.


----------



## Nay

My husband and I got a Moderna booster four hours ago.  So far I'm not feeling anything uncomfortable.

We had gotten Pfizer previously back in April.


----------



## starfish

Cases are surging in Colorado according to the LA Times.  (I can't seem to post the link to the article).  California's population is just as vaccinated (62.8%) as theirs (62.7%) so we're paying close attention. I'm starting to get paranoid about it all over again, even though I'm triple vaccinated.  I just might start wearing a n95 out instead of just a surgical mask.   I feel like we'll have to get boosters like we get flu shots.  I'm here for ALL the shots.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> Well everyone was talking about why flu cases were down last year and now there are outbreaks happening at large universities. Oh and these kids will be coming home this week for the holidays… the lockdown and remote learning kept a lot of things under control. I guess I will get my teens and I the flu shot and get my youngster the Covid vaccine. We will do that over the holiday weekend.


Yep.
Flu hit FAMU and FSU campuses hard last week. We are tracking it at my job right now.


----------



## BonBon

Welp. The friend I was going to meet on Saturday has just tested positive along with her DH.


----------



## lavaflow99

Buckle up folks


----------



## LostInAdream

My thanksgiving changed due to the host and family contracting Covid. It’s real out here! I’m get DD(8) vaccinated next weekend.


----------



## Peppermynt

I’m tired y’all.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Countries are starting to ban travelers from South Africa.


----------



## Evolving78

…..


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Lawd.... this new variant. Just when things seemed to be on their way to 'normalizing'


----------



## Evolving78

LostInAdream said:


> My thanksgiving changed due to the host and family contracting Covid. It’s real out here! I’m get DD(8) vaccinated next weekend.


I would try to do it this weekend if you can and make an appointment asap! They are filling up quickly it seems. I had to get an appointment far away from home.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> I would try to do it this weekend if you can and make an appointment asap! They are filling up quickly it seems. I had to get an appointment far away from home.



I thought I was going to be able to waltz into a pharmacy this weekend and get my booster. Sike. First available was 12/7.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> I thought I was going to be able to waltz into a pharmacy this weekend and get my booster. Sike. First available was 12/7.


There were a lot of children getting vaccinated today. I was so happy to see that!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

oneastrocurlie said:


> I thought I was going to be able to waltz into a pharmacy this weekend and get my booster. Sike. First available was 12/7.


A relative was just saying how she can't get an appointment at any of the pharmacies. She wishes she had gone for her booster before they opened it up to everyone (she's older) because now it's a lot harder to get in quickly.


----------



## LostInAdream

Evolving78 said:


> I would try to do it this weekend if you can and make an appointment asap! They are filling up quickly it seems. I had to get an appointment far away from home.


We are going tomorrow at 9pm. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> A relative was just saying how she can't get an appointment at any of the pharmacies. She wishes she had gone for her booster before they opened it up to everyone (she's older) because now it's a lot harder to get in quickly.


I saw a senior get turned away and told to make an appointment. It was packed today.


----------



## Evolving78

my little one didn’t turn into a zombie and is doing fine! Lol


----------



## Everything Zen

Everything Zen said:


> It’s a well known fact that our true CEO thinks we should consider ourselves lucky to work for him. Last year we took on even more projects on top of impossible constantly moving deadlines, no resources and they made Juneteenth a floating “All Lives Matter” holiday o stead of giving the actual day off. The puppet CEO made an empty platitude statement about diversity and inclusion on the anniversary date of Juneteenth when there isn’t a single black man or woman in leadership and on the board of directors. The only reason I was even promoted to my role was because someone quit because the project is impossible and the VP (who also recently quit) had to apologize to me last year when he repeatedly disrespected me for openly refusing to acknowledging my role as the SME in our department in helping teach and train our sites on a novel cellular therapeutic product but gave all the credit to an incompetent white trial manager that I was forced to work under and carry the entire time. I am the lowest paid trial manager doing the most work leading directors on the most high profile project and when I applied for an associate director role in another department that the previous AD knew I was perfect for and told the Director that he thought very highly of me for they completely changed the job description so I would not be eligible. This among many other reasons is why I decided to start courting the multiple much higher paying offers being flung at me and why I am about about to join my third round interview in 5 minutes. #greatresignation


Update: I accepted a formal offer on Thanksgiving (it’s a Dutch company). 75k (yes seventy five) increase in base salary for the same work with a better title. 100% Work from home minimal travel to the Cambridge office a few times a year and the Netherlands once annually whenever things return to normal. I have now tripled my income in less than 3 years. #thisishowwedoit


----------



## Evolving78

@Everything Zen 
Wow!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## lavaflow99

Israel isn't playing. 

I think we should be concerned about this new variant.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Update: I accepted a formal offer on Thanksgiving (it’s a Dutch company). 75k (yes seventy five) increase in base salary for the same work with a better title. 100% Work from home minimal travel to the Cambridge office a few times a year and the Netherlands once annually whenever things return to normal. I have now tripled my income in less than 3 years. #thisishowwedoit
> 
> View attachment 477143


I thought I was doing big things doubling my salary in less than 3 years. I wanna be like you. You are officially my hero. 

Congratulations!!! The new year is looking bright.


----------



## BrownBetty

Everything Zen said:


> Update: I accepted a formal offer on Thanksgiving (it’s a Dutch company). 75k (yes seventy five) increase in base salary for the same work with a better title. 100% Work from home minimal travel to the Cambridge office a few times a year and the Netherlands once annually whenever things return to normal. I have now tripled my income in less than 3 years. #thisishowwedoit
> 
> View attachment 477143


You better do it!!!! You deserve! Congratulations!


----------



## BrownBetty

Dating in the panncotta:
I asked dude if he was vaxxed.  He pitched a fit while telling me no.  Was I not suppose to ask? I would of been fine meeting up outside but no he wants to meet indoors.  I was confused.  He has access to all 3 vaccines but refuses to be vaxxed.  How you mad at me?  He said it was all good.  I told him to enjoy his time with someone else.


----------



## secretdiamond

If Pfizer or Moderna don't need to make a new vaccine for this omicron variant (because the original is still effective against it), I'm planning on getting my 2nd booster in January.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

BrownBetty said:


> Dating in the panncotta:
> I asked dude if he wa vaxxed.  He pitched a fit while telling me no.  Was I not suppose to ask? I would of been fine meeting up outside but no he wants to meet indoors.  I was confused.  He has access to all 3 vaccines but refuses to be vaxxed.  How you mad at me?  He said it was all good.  I told him to enjoy his time with someone else.


I've met 2 unvaccinated guys. One says they were done to quick so he doesn't trust them. The other says he typically has a bad allergic reaction and his doctor advised against it. The first guy lost major points. The second guy I'm undecided on. I don't want to assume he's lying but I'm suspicious. It hasn't been an issue because he works 2 jobs and has a few side hustles so there's no time to actually date him. Also, he volunteered that he was cheap so I friend zoned him mentally. 

So yeah... dating in the panaconda is interesting.


----------



## BrownBetty

Black Ambrosia said:


> I've met 2 unvaccinated guys. One says they were done to quick so he doesn't trust them. The other says he typically has a bad allergic reaction and his doctor advised against it. The first guy lost major points. The second guy I'm undecided on. I don't want to assume he's lying but I'm suspicious. It hasn't been an issue because he works 2 jobs and has a few side hustles so there's no time to actually date him. Also, he volunteered that he was cheap so I friend zoned him mentally.
> 
> So yeah... dating in the panaconda is interesting.


Nah cheap gotta go... cheap and unvaxxed?  Too many hurdles. 
I have met one person who's PCP told them to wait on getting the vaxxed but that was months ago. Then they decided on getting it and was fine.   I have heard this allergic reaction bit twice today already.
I'm also tired of it was too quick excuse, exhausting.

It is all a mess...


----------



## PatDM'T

Saw this on
Facebook:


And the post
below in LinkedIn 
but one of the
comments does
explain that because
of HIV, people are
more susceptible 
to getting infected
so it may not
just be good science
finding the virus 
before anyone else
but also that the
variants are more
likely to happen in 
immunocompromised
people. 









						Morne Mostert on LinkedIn: STOP COLONIALIST RED-LISTING OF SA Dear international community,  When a… | 76 comments
					

STOP COLONIALIST RED-LISTING OF SA Dear international community,  When a new covid variant is discovered by South African scientists, this does NOT mean SA… | 76 comments on LinkedIn




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## Ganjababy

Everything Zen said:


> Update: I accepted a formal offer on Thanksgiving (it’s a Dutch company). 75k (yes seventy five) increase in base salary for the same work with a better title. 100% Work from home minimal travel to the Cambridge office a few times a year and the Netherlands once annually whenever things return to normal. I have now tripled my income in less than 3 years. #thisishowwedoit
> 
> View attachment 477143


WOW! Congratulation! You deserve this!


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## LostInAdream

LostInAdream said:


> We are going tomorrow at 9pm. Thanks for the heads up!


Welp that didn’t happen. DD was too scared, crying and not having it. We tried again today. I’m not sure how to ease her mind about the shot.


----------



## PatDM'T

LostInAdream said:


> Welp that didn’t happen. DD was too scared, crying and not having it. We tried again today. I’m not sure how to ease her mind about the shot.


Aww...poor baby!
She needs this doc,
but with cleverer
tricks apropos for 
bigger kids:


----------



## BrownBetty

LostInAdream said:


> Welp that didn’t happen. DD was too scared, crying and not having it. We tried again today. I’m not sure how to ease her mind about the shot.


What is she afraid of?


----------



## PatDM'T

BrownBetty said:


> What is she afraid of?


I am guessing
the painful prick?


----------



## Evolving78

@LostInAdream
Maybe give her something to hold in her other hand and tell her it’s like a quick little snap.
Did she have on a short sleeve shirt? If not, have her wear one next time.
I understand how you feel! My child will put on a show and people will have to come and help me hold him down!  But this time I was discrete, told them he has special needs and they need to be quick about it and not to make it a big deal.  tell them they need to be discrete and quick about it next time, because she will have to get her other vaccines either next year or at 10 years of age I think.


----------



## OhTall1

Everything Zen said:


> Update: I accepted a formal offer on Thanksgiving (it’s a Dutch company). 75k (yes seventy five) increase in base salary for the same work with a better title. 100% Work from home minimal travel to the Cambridge office a few times a year and the Netherlands once annually whenever things return to normal. I have now tripled my income in less than 3 years. #thisishowwedoit
> 
> View attachment 477143


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> Update: I accepted a formal offer on Thanksgiving (it’s a Dutch company). 75k (yes seventy five) increase in base salary for the same work with a better title. 100% Work from home minimal travel to the Cambridge office a few times a year and the Netherlands once annually whenever things return to normal. I have now tripled my income in less than 3 years. #thisishowwedoit
> 
> View attachment 477143


YASSSS! Congratulations.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I agree with the above about South Africa. Some of the leading Public Health professionals are in Africa and believe it or not, here in the South. Kudos to them for isolating it. And the Journalists are DEF very lazy. The WHO has come out blasting the western world's decision to prevent entering flights from there. I am on the fence because we need to protect our borders. But actual facts matter to me. 

They were super fast to jump on an idea that an African nation started "something." Almost every darn endemic, pandemic starts in Europe or Asia.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Everything Zen said:


> Update: I accepted a formal offer on Thanksgiving (it’s a Dutch company). 75k (yes seventy five) increase in base salary for the same work with a better title. 100% Work from home minimal travel to the Cambridge office a few times a year and the Netherlands once annually whenever things return to normal. I have now tripled my income in less than 3 years. #thisishowwedoit
> 
> View attachment 477143



GIRL. I AM INSPIRED!!!


----------



## awhyley

lavaflow99 said:


> Buckle up folks



Don't have time to watch at the moment, but is this separate from the Omicron?  (eta: NVM, I saw that it wasn't named at the time).  Carry on.


----------



## LostInAdream

BrownBetty said:


> What is she afraid of?


She afraid of needles, says it hurts even tho she can’t remember her last prick. They tried to have me hold her but she freaked out and was too much for me to hold. I really didn’t like doing  it either. I have to find her a place that specializes in kids with fears of needles. We had a good one when she was younger but we moved out  of state.


----------



## LostInAdream

Evolving78 said:


> @LostInAdream
> Maybe give her something to hold in her other hand and tell her it’s like a quick little snap.
> Did she have on a short sleeve shirt? If not, have her wear one next time.
> I understand how you feel! My child will put on a show and people will have to come and help me hold him down!  But this time I was discrete, told them he has special needs and they need to be quick about it and not to make it a big deal.  tell them they need to be discrete and quick about it next time, because she will have to get her other vaccines either next year or at 10 years of age I think.


I’ll see, she’s going to think about it and let me know when she’s ready to try again.
She did have a short sleeves shirt on. I’ll bring her pop it next time as it calms her. She’s very dramatic so this is our usual lol.


----------



## SoniT

LostInAdream said:


> She afraid of needles, says it hurts even tho she can’t remember her last prick. They tried to have me hold her but she freaked out and was too much for me to hold. I really didn’t like doing  it either. I have to find her a place that specializes in kids with fears of needles. We had a good one when she was younger but we moved out  of state.


Aww, I hope you can find a place that's best for her. I used to be terrified of needles too. I remember my grandmother would hold me in her lap and have me look out the window or do something else that would distract me while I got the needle. The needle for this vaccine doesn't hurt at all (at least not to me) but I know your daughter is too young to understand. Hopefully you'll find another place soon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

*mild shock*


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> *mild shock*


Sounds about right…


----------



## lavaflow99

oneastrocurlie said:


> *mild shock*


So the ban of flights from European countries are going into effect right??


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> Sounds about right…



*white lol


lavaflow99 said:


> So the ban of flights from European countries are going into effect right??



Now you better....


----------



## oneastrocurlie

The Body Is Far From Helpless Against Coronavirus Variants
					

The virus is evolving, but the antibodies that fight it can change, too.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Gets into the science-weeds a bit but good read



> Now, a year into a pandemic, our immune systems face a new challenge. The coronavirus has picked up mutations that boost its ability to hop from human to human and thwart some of the antibodies that have reliably conquered it before. The protection offered by vaccines appears riddled with holes. Viruses evolve fast—faster than humans ever could. If the pandemic is a race, the coronavirus seems, at times, on the verge of lapping us.
> 
> 
> 
> But the immune system is not doomed to be discombobulated by a never-ending barrage of shape-shifting variants. For every trick the virus plays, the immune system arguably has an equally impressive one. Vaccines remain an essential ally, armoring the body before it encounters the virus. And although the variants have opened up gaps in that chain mail, the pliancy built into our bodies can at least buy time to repair them.
> 
> 
> 
> “Yes, we should be concerned,” Ali Ellebedy, an immunologist at Washington University in St. Louis, told me. “But I think we should also be optimistic.”


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie

South African doctor who raised alarm about omicron variant says symptoms are ‘unusual but mild’
					

Dr Angelique Coetzee noticed otherwise healthy patients showing unusual symptoms and worries how the new variant might hurt the elderly




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				






> “We had one very interesting case, a kid, about six years old, with a temperature and a very high pulse rate, and I wondered if I should admit her. But when I followed up two days later, she was so much better,” Dr Coetzee says.
> 
> Dr Coetzee, who was briefing other African medical associations on Saturday, made clear her patients were all healthy and she was worried the new variant could still hit older people – with co-morbidities such as diabetes or heart disease – much harder.
> 
> “What we have to worry about now is that when older, unvaccinated people are infected with the new variant, and if they are not vaccinated, we are going to see many people with a severe [form of the] disease,” she said.
> 
> South African demographics are very different from those in the UK. Only about six per cent of the population are over the age of 65. This means that older individuals who are more vulnerable to the virus may take some time to present.


----------



## yamilee21

I heard a presentation in which there was some very preliminary information about the Omicron variant, based on 67 (? not sure how many) symptomatic cases. So far, the main symptom is debilitating fatigue. Unlike the Delta variant, oxygen levels do not seem to drop suddenly, and unlike the Alpha variant, there is little/no loss of smell or taste. The presenter thought that might be a hopeful sign, in that mutations may be developing into a less lethal form of Covid.


----------



## Melaninme

"
The FDA's Antimicrobial Drugs Advisory Committee voted 13-10 to recommend the agency authorize the drug after discussing concerns the drug could cause the virus to mutate as well as safety concerns about the potential for birth defects. Both FDA staff scientists and Merck have suggested the drug should not be recommended during pregnancy."








						U.S. FDA panel narrowly backs Merck's at-home COVID-19 pill
					

A panel of expert advisers to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration on Tuesday narrowly voted to recommend the agency authorize Merck & Co's antiviral pill to treat COVID-19.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## vevster

Melaninme said:


> after discussing concerns the drug could cause the virus to mutate


Like the vaccines, ya mean?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

yamilee21 said:


> I heard a presentation in which there was some very preliminary information about the Omicron variant, based on 67 (? not sure how many) symptomatic cases. So far, the main symptom is debilitating fatigue. Unlike the Delta variant, oxygen levels do not seem to drop, and unlike the Alpha variant, there is little/no loss of smell or taste. The presenter thought that might be a hopeful sign, in that mutations may be developing a less lethal form of Covid.



I'm seeing similar from the docs / scientist I follow. They are adding that disclaimer that it's still early to know for sure.


----------



## lavaflow99

Omicron be like....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> Like the vaccines, ya mean?


Yep, that's exactly the reason there was a new flu vaccine every year before Covid was a twinkle in a bat's eye.  

The science hasn't changed.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Well, I'm pages behind so some of ya'lls old stuff is probably going to get quoted and responded to.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## oneastrocurlie

U.S. tightens travel testing requirements, mask mandates as part of broader plan to fight Covid
					

The Biden administration is tightening travel rules to the U.S., requiring all in-bound international passengers to test for Covid within 24 hours of departure.




					www.cnbc.com
				






> The Biden administration is tightening travel rules to and within the U.S., requiring all in-bound international passengers to test for Covid within 24 hours of departure and extending its mask requirement on all domestic flights and public transportation through March 18.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Sooo...News flash.

Omicron has probably BEEN here and likely came from Europe or Asia.

What are the odds you "just so happened" to nail the identified FIRST CASE from someone stateside who came FROM South Africa?

You track recent flights from South Africa against recent COVID infections and just test their strain against the new kits.

If you looking for something...you WILL find it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Willing to bet he had it before he left. I saw a couple of scientists suggesting testing for domestic travel. But I know better than to think that'll ever happen.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


So basically he was NO WHERE near or in Africa....much less South Africa?

And Yes Minnesota has one of the MOST robust Public Health Systems in the US. The local University there gives a Public Health Maternal Nutrition 1-2 day long course every year. I have taken that class every single year since 2008. Their Public Health Program is really good. They have some of the best professors there.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> U.S. tightens travel testing requirements, mask mandates as part of broader plan to fight Covid
> 
> 
> The Biden administration is tightening travel rules to the U.S., requiring all in-bound international passengers to test for Covid within 24 hours of departure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com



They need to add domestic travel testing also.  I saw a contact tracer on social media and he stated that he would call folks, tell them they are positive, the person would tell them about the flight they were catching and would call back.  Other contact tracers chimed in having the same experience.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BrownBetty said:


> They need to add domestic travel testing also.  I saw a contact tracer on social media and he stated that he would call folks, tell them they are positive, the person would tell them about the flight they were catching and would call back.  Other contact tracers chimed in having the same experience.



If I remember correctly the airlines were big mad at that even being suggested.


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> If I remember correctly the airlines were big mad at that even being suggested.


If in home test will be made available for free. I don't see what the issue is.  I think some people like the panasonic.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Putting article in spoiler tag since Bloomberg site is the worst









						Omicron Up Close: South Africa’s Experts Tell Their Stories
					

The panicked reaction across much of the world to the omicron variant comes with a scramble for information. In South Africa, the country where omicron was first identified and where cases are jumping, scientists and doctors describe what they are seeing.




					www.bloomberg.com
				






Spoiler: Full article



The panicked reaction across much of the world to the omicron variant comes with a scramble for information. In South Africa, the country where omicron was first identified and where cases are jumping, scientists and doctors describe what they are seeing.

Here are highlights from several interviews and a briefing.


Marc Mendelson, the head of infectious diseases at the University of Cape Town, who also works at Groote Schuur Hospital, where the world’s first heart transplant took place:


“Anecdotally, we are seeing a lot of reinfections. What we don’t know at the moment, because we haven’t got the data yet, is how many of those people are un-vaccinated versus the vaccinated.”
“While people are freaking out, the other thing to stress is that if you look across the variants, the vaccines have protected against severe disease, hospitalization and death. And really, looking at the omicron mutations, though there are an awful lot of them, there’s nothing really to indicate that the ability of vaccines to fight this is going to be affected to a very great extent.”
“In truth, it doesn’t want to kill you, it wants you to stick around.”
“The only ones putting their hand on their hearts and telling the world don’t worry, this is going to be mild, haven’t learned enough humility yet in the face of this virus.”
“It’s always nice to hope, but don’t set everything on this because I think your hopes could be dashed.”
Richard Friedland, chief executive officer of Netcare Ltd., which operates the largest private health-care network in South Africa:


“If in the second and third wave we’d seen these levels of positivity to tests conducted, we would have seen very significant increases in hospital admissions and we’re not seeing that. In our primary care clinics it is mainly people under 30-years-old.”
“So I actually think there is a silver lining here and this may signal the end of Covid-19, with it attenuating itself to such an extent that it’s highly contagious, but doesn’t cause severe disease. That’s what happened with Spanish flu.”
“We are seeing breakthrough infections of people who have been vaccinated, but the infections we’re seeing are very mild to moderate. So for health care workers who have had boosters, it’s mostly mild. I think this whole thing has been so poorly communicated and so much panic generated.”
“It’s early days, but I’m less panicked. It feels different to me on the ground.”
Shabir Madhi, a vaccinologist from the University of the Witwatersrand, who led trials of both AstraZeneca Plc’s and Novavax Inc.’s shots in South Africa:


“Omicron seems to be moving at a faster speed than delta, but at the same time what seems to be happening is that our hospitalization rate is somewhat more muted.”
“Vaccine or past transmission create T-cell immunity, which are good at protecting against severe disease and death. The mutations of the virus very likely make it more successful against antibody activities, but it seems like there may well be preservation of the T-cell immunity.”
“I’m optimistic that in this resurgence, while the total number of cases will probably be greater, hospitalizations and deaths will be lower than what we experienced during the course of any of the first three waves. And that is, because right now in South Africa, all indications are that 75% to 80% of people were infected with the virus during the course of the first three waves. That is probably going to equip those individuals -- not to resist infection -- but rather prevent progression of infection to severe disease.”
Anne von Gottberg, a clinical microbiologist at South Africa’s National Institute for Communicable Diseases:


“All the data has shown that children have a less severe clinical course and we’ve had some anecdotal reports from hospitals in South Africa, that yes, they are seeing a few more children in some of the hospitals and are admitting them, but many of them have an uncomplicated clinical course during the few days that they are in hospital.”
“We monitored reinfections for the beta and the delta waves and we didn’t see an increase in reinfections over and above what we expect when the force of infection changes, when a wave starts. With omicron, we are seeing an increase in reinfections.”
“This virus may be similar to delta in its ability to spread or in being contagious. However, it’s the susceptibility of the population that is greater now because previous infection used to protect against delta and now, with omicron, it doesn’t seem to be the case.”
“However, we believe that with the reinfections the disease will be less severe and the same would hold for those that are vaccinated. So that would be good news.”
Adrian Puren, acting executive director of the NICD:


“While there are large numbers of cases and evidence of increased hospitalizations, large-scale sequencing would show if this variant is starting to fully displace the delta variant. Current evidence shows that omicron accounts for about 75% of the variants in circulation overall.”
“If it does displace the delta variant, we’d need to see if this is the result of immune evasion or because of increased transmissibility.”
“We had the beta variant, which was more about immune evasion and we had the delta, which was more about increased transmissibility. But reinfection data shows that transmissibility is a major contributor, so we are still trying to see if omicron fits more into immune evasion primarily or more into increased transmission or both. Reinfection data points to immune evasion.”



Leon Geffen, a general practitioner in Cape Town’s Sea Point suburb and director of the Samson Institute for Ageing Research:


“We are seeing a massive upsurge in the total number of cases,” he said. “People are mostly presenting with coughs and upper respiratory tract infections.”
“Most people I have seen or spoken to have been vaccinated.”
Anthony Smith, a general practitioner in Cape Town:


“It was like a tap being turned on from Thursday or Friday last week. It’s been mostly young people, but there have been some older people, probably around 20%.”
“Most of the kids have got it at communal events. They are from a younger demographic and presenting with milder symptoms, mainly sore throats and respiratory phenomenon. But, even in older people, it’s been relatively mild.”
“No-one has been even close to being seriously ill. But it’s probably too early to tell if this will be a milder variant.”


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BrownBetty said:


> If in home test will be made available for free. I don't see what the issue is.  I think some people like the panasonic.



Me neither honestly. I think they are thinking people would travel less via plane if they have to test first. My random thinking is that people don't want to test because they a) would need to be even more careful to not catch covid before a trip, b) risk their plans getting cancelled because they caught covid or c) fear of testing and being positive. I think the good citizens of the USA have shown even when given the option to test vs vaccinate they still get upset.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I had been kicking the can and delaying my booster bc my co-workers all had to take off at least one day of work after they got theirs. But last Thursday a co-worker with a trash redneck husband tested positive. He refused to get tested and is a delivery driver. He may have given it to her, or may have it. He refuses to test himself, wear a mask and of course is not vaccinated. She is. She is a grandma and has people in and out the house ALL the time. He has had positive co-workers as well. He went right back to work and hasn't even told his job his wife is COVID+........I hadn't been around her in 2 days so I dropped everything and got a rapid and was negative. I had a cold and a throaty cough but I had had it from the previous weekend when we had a cold-snap and had been out seeing Christmas lights with the girls.....I went and got the booster the next day (Friday evening). I ended up going to bed at 7-ish. I woke briefly at 11 PM and hubby had put the kids down. I slept in on Saturday and had been tired most of that day and Sunday when I am usually energized on weekends due to sleeping in. I felt run down. Its Monday and I'm feeling fine. Less tired than Friday and Saturday but still slightly more tired than usual.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ I’ve been delaying mine as well and had a somewhat similar close call with a friend who is seeing a new guy. Both are fully vaccinated and she has the booster. We met up for brunch for the first time in 4 months after Thanksgiving and she wanted me to meet her new man as he lived a few blocks from the restaurant. He never reported so we went elsewhere for a while. He finally responded saying he was quarantined because his brother (unvaccinated) tested positive for COVID for the second time and apparently wasn’t doing so well. Apparently he was symptomatic at Thanksgiving. Her man was feeling tired himself. We go back to her place for tea. She reveals that she was with him on Black Friday. I’m like:



I ask her to take me home and immediately give them both some spare rapid home test kits and tell her to keep me posted. Her boyfriend did end up testing positive and she’s feeling fine and continues to test negative and I’m feeling fine a little stuffy nose here and there but I’m not playing with these people and getting my cross brand Moderna booster this week.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got the booster, went cross brand and phew... it kicked my ass.  I was totally down for a day.  I was able to move around on day 3.  I have the swollen lymph node in my armpit, read 7 - 10 days for it to go away.  I DIDN'T experience this on the 2nd shot.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ I’ve been delaying mine as well and had a somewhat similar close call with a friend who is seeing a new guy. Both are fully vaccinated and she has the booster. We met up for brunch for the first time in 4 months after Thanksgiving and she wanted me to meet her new man as he lived a few blocks from the restaurant. He never reported so we went elsewhere for a while. He finally responded saying he was quarantined because his brother (unvaccinated) tested positive for COVID for the second time and apparently wasn’t doing so well. Apparently he was symptomatic at Thanksgiving. Her man was feeling tired himself. We go back to her place for tea. She reveals that she was with him on Black Friday. I’m like:
> 
> View attachment 477287
> 
> I ask her to take me home and immediately give them both some spare rapid home test kits and tell her to keep me posted. Her boyfriend did end up testing positive and she’s feeling fine and continues to test negative and I’m feeling fine a little stuffy nose here and there but I’m not playing with these people and getting my cross brand Moderna booster this week.


Its rough out in these streets.

Stay ready my friend.


----------



## vevster

BrownBetty said:


> If in home test will be made available for free. I don't see what the issue is.  I think some people like the panasonic.


Reimbursed by insurance is what I heard.


----------



## nycutiepie

I made my booster appointment for me and my mom today. We go to CVS next week. It was kind of difficult getting the Moderna but I kept trying and finally got the appointment. Pfizer seems more available in my area but we didn’t want to switch. Praying there’s no after effect.


----------



## discodumpling

NyC has announced a mandatory private sector vaccine mandate. This gone be good  We have 1 person in the office who has refused to get vaxed. He gets tested every Monday morning before coming to work. Which if you really think about it makes no sense ...but I'm excited for this mornings ZOOM call when the mandate is announced! ...definitely gone be some drama behind this.


----------



## Kanky

Parents knowingly sent their child to school after they tested positive for Covid-19. 75 classmates were forced to quarantine | CNN
					

One family's decision to send their child to school after testing positive for Covid-19 resulted in dozens of canceled Thanksgiving plans for other classmates, according to a California school district.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## lavaflow99

Kanky said:


> Parents knowingly sent their child to school after they tested positive for Covid-19. 75 classmates were forced to quarantine | CNN
> 
> 
> One family's decision to send their child to school after testing positive for Covid-19 resulted in dozens of canceled Thanksgiving plans for other classmates, according to a California school district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Hope they get some jail time.  Disgusting.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## vevster

Put me in Jeff Bezos’s next flight outta here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Put me in Jeff Bezoa’s next flight outta here.


He may require a vaccine too…


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> He may require a vaccine too…


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> Parents knowingly sent their child to school after they tested positive for Covid-19. 75 classmates were forced to quarantine | CNN
> 
> 
> One family's decision to send their child to school after testing positive for Covid-19 resulted in dozens of canceled Thanksgiving plans for other classmates, according to a California school district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


_"Their (the family) initial response was that they were uncertain of Covid protocols," Geithman said. "The process the parent was instructed to do by Marin County Public Health was to quarantine."  The school district told CNN they have taken action against the parents, but details of that punishment remain confidential.  "They've since issued apology letters to me, the principal, and the teachers involved and recognized their lack of judgement," Geithman told CNN. He also noted all the children are recovered from Covid-19 and there was no serious illness among the group._

We been dealing with Covid for nearly 2 years and they were uncertain that they at the very least needed to let the school know the kid tested positive? I can't stand liars and the ones who don't even try to make the lie convincing are the worst.   

During regular times people will send their kids to school sick without caring how it impacts other peoples lives and during the pandemic there's a whole lot of people that don't care who they harm with the same actions.   I keep telling folks don't trust nobody in these streets that you don't know and some of the ones you think you know you still need to keep an eye on.


----------



## mensa

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ I’ve been delaying mine as well and had a somewhat similar close call with a friend who is seeing a new guy. Both are fully vaccinated and she has the booster. We met up for brunch for the first time in 4 months after Thanksgiving and she wanted me to meet her new man as he lived a few blocks from the restaurant. He never reported so we went elsewhere for a while. He finally responded saying he was quarantined because his brother (unvaccinated) tested positive for COVID for the second time and apparently wasn’t doing so well. Apparently he was symptomatic at Thanksgiving. Her man was feeling tired himself. We go back to her place for tea. She reveals that she was with him on Black Friday. I’m like:
> 
> View attachment 477287
> 
> I ask her to take me home and immediately give them both some spare rapid home test kits and tell her to keep me posted. Her boyfriend did end up testing positive and she’s feeling fine and continues to test negative and I’m feeling fine a little stuffy nose here and there but I’m not playing with these people and getting my cross brand Moderna booster this week.


Where did you get the rapid test kits from?


----------



## LostInAdream

mensa said:


> Where did you get the rapid test kits from?


I get mine from CVS.





						Abbott BinaxNOW COVID-19 Antigen Self Test (2 tests for serial testing)
					

Shop Abbott BinaxNOW COVID-19 Antigen Self Test (2 tests for serial testing) at CVS. Enjoy fast, FREE shipping on most orders. Check out our amazing deals on this and other great products today!



					www.cvs.com


----------



## mensa

LostInAdream said:


> I get mine from CVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott BinaxNOW COVID-19 Antigen Self Test (2 tests for serial testing)
> 
> 
> Shop Abbott BinaxNOW COVID-19 Antigen Self Test (2 tests for serial testing) at CVS. Enjoy fast, FREE shipping on most orders. Check out our amazing deals on this and other great products today!
> 
> 
> 
> www.cvs.com


Thanks!


----------



## HappyAtLast

discodumpling said:


> NyC has announced a mandatory private sector vaccine mandate. This gone be good  We have 1 person in the office who has refused to get vaxed. He gets tested every Monday morning before coming to work. Which if you really think about it makes no sense ...but I'm excited for this mornings ZOOM call when the mandate is announced! ...definitely gone be some drama behind this.


There are 18 people in my department and 5 are unvaxxed! Thank the Good Lord I work from home! We fall under the federal mandate for CMS providers to be vaxxed and because of it, the company laid out a plan with a progression to termination for the unvaxxed. But now that's on hold because it's going to the federal courts now. So we'll see what happens!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

mensa said:


> Where did you get the rapid test kits from?



You may want to check your local library too. Our state used Federal covid funds to stock places like libraries and public health departments with free rapid tests.


----------



## BrownBetty

Crackers Phinn said:


> _"Their (the family) initial response was that they were uncertain of Covid protocols," Geithman said. "The process the parent was instructed to do by Marin County Public Health was to quarantine."  The school district told CNN they have taken action against the parents, but details of that punishment remain confidential.  "They've since issued apology letters to me, the principal, and the teachers involved and recognized their lack of judgement," Geithman told CNN. He also noted all the children are recovered from Covid-19 and there was no serious illness among the group._
> 
> We been dealing with Covid for nearly 2 years and they were uncertain that they at the very least needed to let the school know the kid tested positive? I can't stand liars and the ones who don't even try to make the lie convincing are the worst.
> 
> During regular times people will send their kids to school sick without caring how it impacts other peoples lives and during the pandemic there's a whole lot of people that don't care who they harm with the same actions.   I keep telling folks don't trust nobody in these streets that you don't know and some of the ones you think you know you still need to keep an eye on.


They parents are lying!  They knew they needed to inform the school and not send the kid to school! No one cares about their apology letters! 
I agree.  I have family members who claim they are vaxxed and I have a strong feeling they are lying.  
I'm so tired of people.


----------



## mensa

oneastrocurlie said:


> You may want to check your local library too. Our state used Federal covid funds to stock places like libraries and public health departments with free rapid tests.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Seattle Slew

That’s awful.
This is why many teachers threw a fit about returning in person. Bc people gambling others lives because they can’t stay home with their kids.

I can empathize. But someone could die from this.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I got boosted and flu-ted (flu shot) yesterday. Other than two sore arms, no side effects and no superpowers have been activated. A few other people were getting theirs before and after me. And then there was a old white lady who must come to pharmacy often cause she knew the pharmacist by name. No mask. Just vibes and an unmet deductible for her prescriptions.


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> I got boosted and flu-ted (flu shot) yesterday. Other than two sore arms, no side effects and no superpowers have been activated. A few other people were getting theirs before and after me. And then there was a old white lady who must come to pharmacy often cause she knew the pharmacist by name. No mask. Just vibes and an unmet deductible for her prescriptions.


I'm still shocked when I see old people wandering around maskless in public indoor spaces.  Then omarion popped up and they still don't care.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Yaw....

Ugh...I just saw a news report about counterfeit COVID rapid tests purchased online. I live 3 minutes drive from a testing site in FL which is also 10 minutes from my job and is open darn near 24/7. I just would rather go to the official testing site that reports to the Health Dept.

It was along with the report about how Customs confiscates fake clothing, accessories and even (GASP) kiddie swing sets posing as major popular brands. Says they tested them for lead and the numbers were off the charts. The masked customs agent said that the exposed metal is part of the handle kids touch each time, exposing them. I wanted to scream.

He says the Nike, Adidas, Louis Vuitton and similar brands send them a detailed manual on specific points on the logo that determine real vs fake. He showed a counterfeit Adidas jersey that had the logo part exactly right right but not the tag part. Same for a Louis wristlet. 
He says some people are okay with saving the money and accept the item as counterfeit, but says some of these items may be compromised as far as hazardous materials and choking hazards.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BrownBetty said:


> They parents are lying!  They knew they needed to inform the school and not send the kid to school! No one cares about their apology letters!
> I agree.  I have family members who claim they are vaxxed and I have a strong feeling they are lying.
> I'm so tired of people.


Whatever punishment they get---GOOD. I hope it includes expulsion of the child. Let the child scorn their irresponsible parents. The child put others at risk due to the parents. So the child is a RISK.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> _"Their (the family) initial response was that they were uncertain of Covid protocols," Geithman said. "The process the parent was instructed to do by Marin County Public Health was to quarantine."  The school district told CNN they have taken action against the parents, but details of that punishment remain confidential.  "They've since issued apology letters to me, the principal, and the teachers involved and recognized their lack of judgement," Geithman told CNN. He also noted all the children are recovered from Covid-19 and there was no serious illness among the group._
> 
> We been dealing with Covid for nearly 2 years and they were uncertain that they at the very least needed to let the school know the kid tested positive? I can't stand liars and the ones who don't even try to make the lie convincing are the worst.
> 
> *During regular times people will send their kids to school sick without caring how it impacts other peoples lives *and during the pandemic there's a whole lot of people that don't care who they harm with the same actions.   I keep telling folks don't trust nobody in these streets that you don't know and some of the ones you think you know you still need to keep an eye on.


Then make THEIR poor job situation everyone else's fault--using that lack of sick leave an excuse to make others ill.


----------



## Melaninme

Biden federal contractor vaccine mandate blocked nationwide by federal judge in Georgia | CNN Politics
					

A federal judge in Georgia blocked the Biden administration's enforcement of a vaccine requirement for certain federal contractors nationwide.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed

No.


----------



## Evolving78

Y’all called it saying this was going to turn into getting a flu shot.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My niece's mom tested positive for covid. She isn't vaccinated. My niece has already been out of school at least 2 weeks this semester due to covid exposures in the classroom. Her dad is notifying the school and will take her to get tested tomorrow. I'm guessing she'll be out until next week at the earliest but that's the last week of class for the year so she'll basically be out until next year. Hopefully she can be in class for a few days if she's negative.

Side note: The nasal swab is absolute torture for a kid. The last time my niece screamed for almost 30 minutes in the car. I'm sure this will come up in therapy as a adult. smh. Her school does a mouth swab but only offers testing once a week.


----------



## discodumpling

I was apprehensive about jab #3.. & now here they come with a recommendation for a 4th jab?? This gotta be where I exit stage left!

Also..the hammer never dropped at my job. I work (& live) on the Queens Long Island border and often forget Long Island doesn't play by the same rules as NYC.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> I was apprehensive about jab #3.. & now here they come with a recommendation for a 4th jab?? This gotta be where I exit stage left!


Finally. 
A 4th jab for a mild variant? Please.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

discodumpling said:


> I was apprehensive about jab #3.. & now here they come with a recommendation for a 4th jab?? This gotta be where I exit stage left!
> 
> Also..the hammer never dropped at my job. I work (& live) on the Queens Long Island border and often forget Long Island doesn't play by the same rules as NYC.


I feel you. I really do but I don’t think our weariness of the measures changes anything.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I wonder if the Pfizer CEO forgot they put out a press release saying this earlier in the day...



> _Preliminary laboratory studies demonstrate that three doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine neutralize the Omicron variant (B.1.1.529 lineage) while two doses show significantly reduced neutralization titers_








						Pfizer and BioNTech Provide Update on Omicron Variant | Pfizer
					

Preliminary laboratory studies demonstrate that three doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine neutralize the Omicron variant (B.1.1.529 lineage) while two doses show significantly reduced neutralization titers Data indicate that a third dose of BNT162b2 increases the neutralizing antibody...




					www.pfizer.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I will get my 4th jab next year (in 12 mos). I did my 3rd one 11 mos after my 1st 2 series. I'm good. I'll come back when they do a combined Flu/COVID jab. (they'll come up with that by spring anyways). Pfizer wants da money. 

But for real its just new version of the old one. It will replace all previous series with improved strains. No big deal over here. People getting the COVID shot for the first time will get this 4th version from Pfizer and then just need to do it yearly from there.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I will get my 4th jab next year (in 12 mos). I did my 3rd one 11 mos after my 1st 2 series. I'm good. I'll come back when they do a combined Flu/COVID jab. (they'll come up with that by spring anyways). Pfizer wants da money.
> 
> But for real its just new version of the old one. It will replace all previous series with improved strains. No big deal over here. People getting the COVID shot for the first time will get this 4th version from Pfizer and then just need to do it yearly from there.


Me too. I a family member died last week. Refused to get vaccinated.. it is running rampant at my child’s school. All unvaccinated.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My niece tested negative. I am so relieved. She has a baby brother she loves to hold. She wouldn't have understood why she couldn't be up under him. It's hard handling kids who're positive while trying to keep everyone else negative. I'm glad we don't have to do that again.


----------



## BrownBetty

I will get the 4th, 5th, 6th... X# of shots.  I figured this will be a yearly shot. It seems we missed the boat a while ago to be rid of covid.


----------



## pear

BrownBetty said:


> I will get the 4th, 5th, 6th... X# of shots.  I figured this will be a yearly shot. It seems we missed the boat a while ago to be rid of covid.



Yeah I’m not happy about the thought of yet another shot but after losing yet another relative in their 30’s to this virus earlier this week, I will just have to suck it up and do what I have to do because the virus doesn’t care about my feelings.

I am more angry that people trotting around unmasked and unvaccinated like everything’s cool. I am more angry with pastors and politicians telling their sheeple that the vaccine is evil and doctors and scientists can’t be trusted. They are a big part of the reason why it feels like there is no end in sight.


----------



## B_Phlyy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> *I will get my 4th jab next year (in 12 mos). I did my 3rd one 11 mos after my 1st 2 series. I'm good. I'll come back when they do a combined Flu/COVID jab. (they'll come up with that by spring anyways).* Pfizer wants da money.
> 
> But for real its just new version of the old one. It will replace all previous series with improved strains. No big deal over here. People getting the COVID shot for the first time will get this 4th version from Pfizer and then just need to do it yearly from there.



Same here. I'll probably get my 3rd jab in February, which will be one year from my first shot. There are a few childhood vaccine series that are on a similar schedule so I feel good with the timeline. I kind of wish they had the combo now. I have to get my flu shot next week and I could get the booster but I don't feel like having 2 sore arms and GI issues during my last minute holiday shopping.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

B_Phlyy said:


> Same here. I'll probably get my 3rd jab in February, which will be one year from my first shot. There are a few childhood vaccine series that are on a similar schedule so I feel good with the timeline. I kind of wish they had the combo now. I have to get my flu shot next week and I could get the booster but I don't feel like having 2 sore arms and GI issues during my last minute holiday shopping.


I did my flu shot a week before my COVID booster. But I'm pretty sure it was the booster that had me soo tired. My co-worker's husband and a former colleague of mine all had 1-2 days of straight fatigue....no illness, no symptoms, just tired. Or maybe "sleepy" describes it more...IDK.

What's strange is during my waking hours I didn't feel tired. But as soon as I sat down, or was relaxed, I just felt an urge to take a nap or call it a night.


----------



## shasha8685

Got to hear Kizzmekia Corbett (Black scientist who developed the Moderna shot) speak at the virtual ASCB conference yesterday. It was really interesting hearing about how the shot was developed!


----------



## dancinstallion

shasha8685 said:


> Got to hear Kizzmekia Corbett (Black scientist who developed the Moderna shot) speak at the virtual ASCB conference yesterday. It was really interesting hearing about how the shot was developed!



I heard her on the radio, she explained things so clearly.


----------



## shasha8685

dancinstallion said:


> I heard her on the radio, she explained things so clearly.


She really did!! I feel like that explanation should have been distributed to the masses prior to the vaccine rollout!


----------



## BrownBetty

shasha8685 said:


> Got to hear Kizzmekia Corbett (Black scientist who developed the Moderna shot) speak at the virtual ASCB conference yesterday. It was really interesting hearing about how the shot was developed!


I follow her on IG she is gem.  What did she say?


----------



## shasha8685

BrownBetty said:


> I follow her on IG she is gem.  What did she say?


She spent a lot of time discussing how a vaccine was able to be created "so fast" and what the research is looking like now that we have all of these variants.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My job's CEO over the summer: While the county is still in the red according to the CDC covid case tracker, employees are to work from home.

Same dude this month: Well these cases numbers ain't going down and we paying for this building so ya'll coming back in some capacity starting early next year. 

Guess they got tired waiting for people to stop catching covid so much.


----------



## BonBon

...


----------



## SoniT

I got my booster yesterday. I have a sore arm and feeling a little achy similar to how I felt after the second dose.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## dancinstallion

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...excess-deaths-almost-double-amid-omicron-wave

Omicron Wave Sees South Africa’s Weekly Excess Deaths Almost Double​
South African excess deaths, a measure of mortality above a historical average, almost doubled in the week ending Nov. 28 from the preceding seven-day period as a new coronavirus variant spread across the country. 

*During the period 2,076 more people died than would normally be expected,* the South African Medical Research Council said in a report on Wednesday. That compares with 1,091 the week earlier.

*The rise, while only reflecting a week of data, contrasts with hospitalization numbers that show that most admissions have mild forms of the coronavirus,* spurring hope that the omicron variant is more benign than earlier strains. 

*Excess deaths are seen as a more accurate measure of the impact of Covid-19 than official deaths. *While South Africa’s official coronavirus death toll is just over 90,000 the number of excess deaths during the pandemic is 275,000. During the week to Nov. 28 just 174 deaths were officially attributed to the respiratory disease.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

shasha8685 said:


> Got to hear Kizzmekia Corbett (Black scientist who developed the Moderna shot) speak at the virtual ASCB conference yesterday. It was really interesting hearing about how the shot was developed!


Isn't she great? Like she has had her hand in that vaccine before they verified it as a pandemic. They were literally getting in front of things. Which is why I wanted the Moderna. It has a BW's fingerprint on it. So I wanted it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

SoniT said:


> I got my booster yesterday. I have a sore arm and feeling a little achy similar to how I felt after the second dose.


Do arm raises a few times a day. My soreness was cut by more than 50%. With the 2nd shot I was sore for 2 weeks.


----------



## SoniT

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Do arm raises a few times a day. My soreness was cut by more than 50%. With the 2nd shot I was sore for 2 weeks.


My soreness finally went away. I was so achy and fatigued yesterday but am back to myself today. I exercised this morning and have more energy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Now who let them board with a positive test??


----------



## Melaninme

NFL registers 37 positive COVID-19 tests in one day as concern grows
					

The NFL might have a COVID-19 problem.




					www.google.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> NFL registers 37 positive COVID-19 tests in one day as concern grows
> 
> 
> The NFL might have a COVID-19 problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


They just can't sit still. No doubt they are still going about as if the vaccine is some kind of shield. *IF* they are even vaccinated. Breakthrough infections are getting worse and worse and people act like we are "good now."
SMH

If they cancel the rest of the season I wouldn't even blink.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Rather than rest on a Sunday I rested a bit yesterday after a VERY tiring week. I'd planned yesterday to be a cleaning day but I literally had no umph.......that starts over for me tomorrow.* I have 4 days until I take the biggest exam of my life.* I need to have a couple meetings tomorrow and do clinic. I was supposed to host interns but its going to be virtual now. I pushed tomorrow's meeting for them to Tuesday. Today I need to study and deep clean some more. Its sheet/blanket wash day. My washer has a "sanitize" setting that really turns up the heat on the wash. Then its back to cleaning, and tossing toys, cleaning their dozens of stuffed animals, etc.....Its 11 AM and I'm so tired already. My husband is doing all the cooking and childminding today. He will help the oldest with schoolwork So....prayers for strength needed.
> 
> The good news is everyone here is doing fine, the oldest with COVID feels good, is playing, and just has a little cabin fever. They've been on immune boosting vitamins for weeks. They literally eat the equivalent of 1/2 their weight in fruits and veggies weekly and very little meat, cows milk (except yogurt which they absolutely love) and lots of water.
> Silver lining: The toddler, who is COVID negative continues to nurse. Since I'm vaccinated, she has been getting a bit of a passive immunity from me since December and January. She is closer to weaning, but not ready to stop I can see. I will likely get my booster the end of the month or next month. I suspect she may have eluded sickness due to that--despite her exposure--- IF THE SCIENCE ON PASSIVE IMMUNITY VIA BREASTMILK and mom's vaccine status is right
> The eldest with COVID was nursed herself until she was almost 4. Her immune system is amazing but I never want to test it. She beat so many things. SOOO many things already. But for her---she herself will have immunity hopefully through the end of the year simply by surviving this thing. She asked for a vaccine but is too young. So I have hope.


So I passed it.
I'm one of only 2 black IBCLCs (International Board Certified Lactation Consultants) in my county-well for my entire 6-county region. The one other black lactation consultant is retiring in the next 3 or so years. Its hard to break into this certification as it is. #FLORIDA 
Now for the hard work of bringing more in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So I passed it.
> I'm one of only 2 black IBCLCs (International Board Certified Lactation Consultants) in my county-well for my entire 6-county region. The one other black lactation consultant is retiring in the next 3 or so years. Its hard to break into this certification as it is. #FLORIDA
> Now for the hard work of bringing more in.



Congratulations!


----------



## Ganjababy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So I passed it.
> I'm one of only 2 black IBCLCs (International Board Certified Lactation Consultants) in my county-well for my entire 6-county region. The one other black lactation consultant is retiring in the next 3 or so years. Its hard to break into this certification as it is. #FLORIDA
> Now for the hard work of bringing more in.


Congratulation!


----------



## Ganjababy

Four family members were supposed to be coming for Christmas, and their airline company cancelled their flight. I made a big preparation with Christmas decorations and groceries and presents. I am so tired of being tired of this pandemic. Trying to look on the bright side. I would have hated for them to be stuck with me, unable to go back home…


----------



## Everything Zen

Congratulations!!!! @naturalgyrl5199


----------



## BrownBetty

Congratulations @naturalgyrl5199!!!


----------



## vevster

Congrats @naturalgyrl5199 !!!!’


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Congrats @naturalgyrl5199! Amazing!


----------



## awhyley

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So I passed it.
> I'm one of only 2 black IBCLCs (International Board Certified Lactation Consultants) in my county-well for my entire 6-county region. The one other black lactation consultant is retiring in the next 3 or so years. Its hard to break into this certification as it is. #FLORIDA
> Now for the hard work of bringing more in.




Congrats, you made it despite all the challanges around you at the time.  Onto bigger and better.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Thanks ladies


----------



## Melaninme

Cornell University reports more than 900 Covid-19 cases this week. Many are Omicron variant cases in fully vaccinated students | CNN
					

Cornell University reported 903 cases of Covid-19 among students between December 7-13, and a "very high percentage" of them are Omicron variant cases in fully vaccinated individuals, according to university officials.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Looks like the air born virus is airborn-ing,  That's what happens when people refuse to stay out of each others faces with the virus that is found all up in the nasal cavity they refuse to cover.


----------



## BrownBetty

This article uggh









						America Is Not Ready for Omicron
					

The new variant poses a far graver threat at the collective level than the individual one—the kind of test that the U.S. has repeatedly failed.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




I just... sigh


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BrownBetty said:


> This article uggh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America Is Not Ready for Omicron
> 
> 
> The new variant poses a far graver threat at the collective level than the individual one—the kind of test that the U.S. has repeatedly failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just... sigh


What do you object to about the article?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BrownBetty said:


> This article uggh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America Is Not Ready for Omicron
> 
> 
> The new variant poses a far graver threat at the collective level than the individual one—the kind of test that the U.S. has repeatedly failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just... sigh


Takeaways for me: 
The variant is way more transmissable and the vaccine doesn't have some super boost against actual infection. However the vaccine continues to do a great job of preventing actual illness and hospitalizations.

But as usual, the vulnerable, the unvaccinated who are infected have no protection against actual illness. And are starting to fill up the hospitals again.

The problem with these new variants is that the attitude of "well ou rimmune system will improve, etc.." is only for the more healthier of people. Once again for the 1000th time....hospitals in a non-pandemic situation can only tolerate a tiny population of sick for a general population area they serve. A pandemic disease that adds even 2-3% increase in the census will make resources (medications, beds, humans--nurses, doctors, staff) dwindle down. Mix that with their inability to re-up resources (staff changes, STAFF SICKNESS, equipment, etc) and you have pandemonium. Not to mention people continue to procreate, be diabetic, and have your everyday medical emergencies like car accidents, assaults, diabetic coma, and then people who use the ER as a MD office.

Not to mention now---my health department is (as of today) on alert about the rise in breast cancer rates. People are delaying screening and coming in already at stage 2 or 3 which makes survivability difficult. Its problematic because Health Departments do breast cancer screenings for the uninsured and poor. (whispers---so does Planned Parenthood). These low income women are most likely the breadwinner or head of household in a family. Research has ALWAYS shown that early detection saves lives....*(see my next comment). 

So when people go on about "our immunity will stand!" I roll my eyes until I can see my scalp because its the HIGHLIGHT of elitism to assume every human's "immunity will stand." Pandemics have a cascade effect. 

At this point the illness from disease is improving, but life in general is fraying at the seams due to this cascade effect on other aspects of daily living. Especially for the poor and most vulnerable communities.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Speaking of cancer.
My baby brother's wife. My dear sister in law has breast cancer. She discovered it while visiting Atlanta back in September. Being well off, she was able to get things tested, examined and 2 weeks ago on her oldest child's birthday, she got a double mastectomy. Only to be told yesterday that the lymph nodes they tested showed signs of microscopic cancer spread. The surgeon was very matter of factly and deadpan about it, but thankfully, the oncologist was extremely hopeful. She went through the tests and said what they found was treatable, but her reconstruction surgery, planned for January will be pushed back to around Sept/October. They did the surgery to avoid chemo but she will need it. The oncologist insists that her patients who had this super early level of detection are literally still "walking around living well." On top of the fact that her mother was dead set against surgery altogether because "we got faith." So when they got the news yesterday, her and her mother aren't even speaking. However my brother spoke up for his wife. They also have a peer black couple where the woman has gone through the same thing over 5-6 years ago and continues to be in remission. They are same age and kids the same age. I'm praying for them too because that husband will walk my brother through it, and the young lady will walk my sister in law through it. She came immediately last night to take her to dinner. So things are looking up. My sister has had NO SYMPTOMS of illness. She just found a lump. Which highlights the point that the most vulnerable, uninsured and poor will have little resources, wait around, and will be on the back end of the fight instead of in front of it like my dear sister in law. 


Same for my dad. He has prostate cancer and only found out bc he is hardcore about regular testing.  He is the rare black male that was OCD about regular medical visits and aggravated the MD to no end years ago demanding 3 times a year blood tests. And looky here it was slightly--slightly elevated in a routine test.  His PSA is already in check as he is going through radiation now. So he never had prostate pain. So again, its treatable. But thats what good insurance and money gets you.


----------



## Melaninme

"(Reuters) -The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said on Thursday it had received reports of eight cases of myocarditis, a type of heart inflammation, in children aged 5-11 years who received Pfizer and BioNTech's COVID-19 vaccine. "  









						Eight heart inflammation cases among young kids who got COVID-19 shot - U.S. CDC
					

The CDC had previously said that reporting rates of myocarditis for boys aged 16 to 17 could be more than 69 cases per million second doses administered and around 40 cases per million second doses in boys aged 12-15 years old.  The CDC did not say whether it believes there is a link between the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Seattle Slew

Melaninme said:


> "(Reuters) -The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said on Thursday it had received reports of eight cases of myocarditis, a type of heart inflammation, in children aged 5-11 years who received Pfizer and BioNTech's COVID-19 vaccine. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight heart inflammation cases among young kids who got COVID-19 shot - U.S. CDC
> 
> 
> The CDC had previously said that reporting rates of myocarditis for boys aged 16 to 17 could be more than 69 cases per million second doses administered and around 40 cases per million second doses in boys aged 12-15 years old.  The CDC did not say whether it believes there is a link between the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


That is sad.
Correlation is not causation.


----------



## vevster

Seattle Slew said:


> That is sad.
> Correlation is not causation.


They have already said this is a side effect of the vaccine.


----------



## vevster

I had all the symptoms of Omicron last week. A very mild cold.  Ran my protocols, I’m fine. Not sure if it was Omicron cause I didn’t get tested but I know how to fight a virus.
I have a virtual visit w my doc on Monday. I’ll see if he wants me to test for antibodies.


----------



## Melaninme

vevster said:


> They have already said this is a side effect of the vaccine.


And added a warning to it.









						FDA to add warning about rare heart inflammation to Pfizer, Moderna vaccines
					

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration said on Wednesday it plans to move quickly to add a warning about rare cases of heart inflammation in adolescents and young adults to fact sheets for the Pfizer/BioNTech (PFE.N),  and Moderna (MRNA.O) COVID-19 vaccines.




					www.reuters.com
				











						FDA adds warning about rare heart inflammation to Pfizer, Moderna Covid vaccines
					

For each Covid-19 vaccine, the fact sheets were revised to include a warning about myocarditis and pericarditis after the second dose




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## PatDM'T

Excuse my ignorance 
but is the new
rule that if 
you tested positive 
for Covid-19
and have been 
home for 10 days,
you can return
to work without
first getting a 
negative test result
as long as you
have no fever
and no symptoms?

How can people
know someone has
no symptoms if 
they don't tell 
because they really 
want to get 
back to work?

Headache, sore
throat, fatigue...

Someone please
help me understand 
because with recurring
infections and the fact
that one is most
contagious before 
symptoms show up,
I do not understand 
the logic behind 
the aforementioned rule.

My friend's hubby's 
job has that policy.


----------



## BrownBetty

Crackers Phinn said:


> What do you object to about the article?


No objections, I adore Ed. The facts are just bleak and I know no one, people/government will do what needs to be done for us to get right? Out of the pandemic?  I am just disheartened.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

PatDM'T said:


> Excuse my ignorance
> but is the new
> rule that if
> you tested positive
> for Covid-19
> and have been
> home for 10 days,
> you can return
> to work without
> first getting a
> negative test result
> as long as you
> have no fever
> and no symptoms?
> 
> How can people
> know someone has
> no symptoms if
> they don't tell
> because they really
> want to get
> back to work?
> 
> Headache, sore
> throat, fatigue...
> 
> Someone please
> help me understand
> because with recurring
> infections and the fact
> that one is most
> contagious before
> symptoms show up,
> I do not understand
> the logic behind
> the aforementioned rule.
> 
> My friend's hubby's
> job has that policy.



That seems to be the "rule". I know a few people who tested positive within the last couple of months and that's what their work policy was. My understanding is that you aren't spreading it at that point and you can still test positive for covid long after (I think I've read months after) you've first caught it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This is similar to the policy at my niece's school but she wasn't actually positive. She was just exposed. You have to quarantine for 10 days from your last exposure or quarantine for at least 7 days with a negative PCR test done at least 5 days after the last exposure. We were hoping to get her back in school in less than 10 days since she tested negative but because she was tested immediately after being exposed (instead of 5 days later) she had to wait and be re-tested. We then waited another 2 days so she could be tested at the school with the oral swab instead of the nasal swab. We didn't realize it wasn't rapid so she still ended up going back after the 10th day anyway. She's already missed about 3 weeks of school because of other classroom exposures. 

I can appreciate their diligence with an exposure but it's weird to me that a negative test isn't a requirement. I'm sure there are reasons. It just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Well this feels familiar


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is similar to the policy at my niece's school but she wasn't actually positive. She was just exposed. You have to quarantine for 10 days from your last exposure or quarantine for at least 7 days with a negative PCR test done at least 5 days after the last exposure. We were hoping to get her back in school in less than 10 days since she tested negative but because she was tested immediately after being exposed (instead of 5 days later) she had to wait and be re-tested. We then waited another 2 days so she could be tested at the school with the oral swab instead of the nasal swab. We didn't realize it wasn't rapid so she still ended up going back after the 10th day anyway. She's already missed about 3 weeks of school because of other classroom exposures.
> 
> I can appreciate their diligence with an exposure but it's weird to me that a negative test isn't a requirement. I'm sure there are reasons. It just doesn't sit right with me.



I just saw this about schools and quarantining. Looks like they want to reduce what your niece went through.


----------



## yamilee21

As @oneastrocurlie mentioned, some unlucky people continue testing positive well beyond the infectious period, which is why negative tests aren’t required for Covid positive cases. For exposed contacts though, a negative test between the 5th and 10th day of the quarantine period is helpful, but after the 10th day is unnecessary, because the vast majority of people who contract Covid after exposure become symptomatic or test positive within 2 to 7 days of exposure, especially with the more recent variants. There have been a few people with very long incubation periods after exposure, but they are so rare that it doesn’t make sense to develop protocols based on the extreme outliers at this point.

@BrownBetty, thanks for linking that article. That’s truly the problem in the U.S. - people only concerned about their own ability to fight off Covid, and not caring at all about those they may infect, who may end up seriously ill, or die. It’s the callousness of this indifference that is astounding - as if the immuno-compromised chose to be so, or the elderly simply shouldn’t exist. And it’s delusional, because even though there are some risk factors that have been identified, there is nonetheless a very random aspect to Covid, especially when it comes to “long Covid” and MIS-C.


----------



## PatDM'T

Black Ambrosia said:


> This is similar to the policy at my niece's school but she wasn't actually positive. She was just exposed. You have to quarantine for 10 days from your last exposure or quarantine for at least 7 days with a negative PCR test done at least 5 days after the last exposure. We were hoping to get her back in school in less than 10 days since she tested negative but because she was tested immediately after being exposed (instead of 5 days later) she had to wait and be re-tested. We then waited another 2 days so she could be tested at the school with the oral swab instead of the nasal swab. We didn't realize it wasn't rapid so she still ended up going back after the 10th day anyway. She's already missed about 3 weeks of school because of other classroom exposures.
> 
> I can appreciate their diligence with an exposure but it's weird to me that a negative test isn't a requirement. I'm sure there are reasons. It just doesn't sit right with me.


Your daughter's school
policy makes more
sense to me than
my friend's DH's job.

I hate how she
and her whole family
are against masks
and how they do
not see anything
wrong with returning
to work when not
completely well just
because one does
not have a fever.

I don't even like
the assumption that
people with Covid
are not spreading 
after X number
of days have passed.
Why?
Cuz these people
are not being
careful and with
other careless people
coming in and out
of the home,
how can they be
sure they did not
get reinfected with
a new strain
ushered into their
home by careless kin?
Repeat Covid infections
are not unheard of.

Kinda like flu,
a new strain
ain't paying attention
to your new antibodies.

Incidentally my
friend has now
tested positive herself.

I'm tired.
Just dead  tired!


----------



## PatDM'T

yamilee21 said:


> As @oneastrocurlie mentioned, some unlucky people continue testing positive well beyond the infectious period, which is why negative tests aren’t required for Covid positive cases. For exposed contacts though, a negative test between the 5th and 10th day of the quarantine period is helpful, but after the 10th day is unnecessary, because the vast majority of people who contract Covid after exposure become symptomatic or test positive within 2 to 7 days of exposure, especially with the more recent variants. There have been a few people with very long incubation periods after exposure, but they are so rare that it doesn’t make sense to develop protocols based on the extreme outliers at this point.


Thank @yamilee21 
for kind of explaining.
I need to reread
when half my brain
is not at work
to see if 
I get it.


----------



## Melaninme

Browns-Raiders game moved to Monday, two other games to Tuesday due to COVID-19 outbreaks
					

The NFL experienced multiple teams with large COVID-19 outbreaks this week.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Melaninme

Small S.Africa patient study shows Omicron breaking through booster shots
					

A small study of seven COVID-19 cases in South Africa shows the Omicron variant can break through booster vaccine shots, one of the scientists involved said on Thursday.  A group of seven German visitors to Cape Town, aged between 25 and 39, were infected at some point in late November or early...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> As @oneastrocurlie mentioned, some unlucky people continue testing positive well beyond the infectious period, which is why negative tests aren’t required for Covid positive cases. For exposed contacts though, a negative test between the 5th and 10th day of the quarantine period is helpful, but after the 10th day is unnecessary, because the vast majority of people who contract Covid after exposure become symptomatic or test positive within 2 to 7 days of exposure, especially with the more recent variants. There have been a few people with very long incubation periods after exposure, but they are so rare that it doesn’t make sense to develop protocols based on the extreme outliers at this point.
> 
> @BrownBetty, thanks for linking that article. *That’s truly the problem in the U.S. - people only concerned about their own ability to fight off Covid, and not caring at all about those they may infect, who may end up seriously ill, or die.** It’s the callousness of this indifference that is astounding - as if the immuno-compromised chose to be so, or the elderly simply shouldn’t exist*. And it’s delusional, because even though there are some risk factors that have been identified, there is nonetheless a very random aspect to Covid, especially when it comes to “long Covid” and MIS-C.


Let the church say AMEN.

And thats why we'll be on to the Zeta variant, and then on to Roman numerals the way people just refuse to think as a collective.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> That seems to be the "rule". I know a few people who tested positive within the last couple of months and that's what their work policy was. *My understanding is that you aren't spreading it at that point and you can still test positive for covid long after (I think I've read months after) you've first caught it.*



Yup. I had covid in late February/early March. It was almost May before I tested negative again, even though the symptoms had long gone away. I was working remotely at the time so it didn't make a difference as far as coming back to the office.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Those in the DC area.


----------



## moneychaser

My county just announced that schools are going back to virtual learning due to an increase in cases


----------



## Crackers Phinn

We had vendors in working on a multi day project and I allowed them to let their staff use our lunchroom for lunch and breaks because it's been raining really hard outside.  Whycome somebody called me and was like one of the vendors was sitting in the lunchroom with his mask off coughing and sniffling.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Whoops!

I swear every older white person I see without a mask is coughing.


----------



## lavaflow99

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Takeaways for me:
> The variant is way more transmissable and the vaccine doesn't have some super boost against actual infection. However the vaccine continues to do a great job of preventing actual illness and hospitalizations.
> 
> But as usual, the vulnerable, the unvaccinated who are infected have no protection against actual illness. And are starting to fill up the hospitals again.
> 
> The problem with these new variants is that the attitude of "well ou rimmune system will improve, etc.." is only for the more healthier of people. Once again for the 1000th time....hospitals in a non-pandemic situation can only tolerate a tiny population of sick for a general population area they serve. A pandemic disease that adds even 2-3% increase in the census will make resources (medications, beds, humans--nurses, doctors, staff) dwindle down. Mix that with their inability to re-up resources (staff changes, STAFF SICKNESS, equipment, etc) and you have pandemonium. Not to mention people continue to procreate, be diabetic, and have your everyday medical emergencies like car accidents, assaults, diabetic coma, and then people who use the ER as a MD office.
> 
> Not to mention now---my health department is (as of today) on alert about the rise in breast cancer rates. People are delaying screening and coming in already at stage 2 or 3 which makes survivability difficult. Its problematic because Health Departments do breast cancer screenings for the uninsured and poor. (whispers---so does Planned Parenthood). These low income women are most likely the breadwinner or head of household in a family. Research has ALWAYS shown that early detection saves lives....*(see my next comment).
> 
> So when people go on about "our immunity will stand!" I roll my eyes until I can see my scalp because its the HIGHLIGHT of elitism to assume every human's "immunity will stand." *Pandemics have a cascade effect.
> 
> At this point the illness from disease is improving, but life in general is fraying at the seams due to this cascade effect on other aspects of daily living. Especially for the poor and most vulnerable communities.*



And add to this the mental health pandemic that is in full effect


----------



## BrownBetty

Crackers Phinn said:


> We had vendors in working on a multi day project and I allowed them to let their staff use our lunchroom for lunch and breaks because it's been raining really hard outside.  Whycome somebody called me and was like one of the vendors was sitting in the lunchroom with his mask off coughing and sniffling.


I was in the grocery store.  There was a guy walking around unmasked open mouth coughing.  I hustled out of there quick.  People just dgaf about anyone.


----------



## yamilee21

moneychaser said:


> My county just announced that schools are going back to virtual learning due to an increase in cases


Your county has sense. Cases have exploded in NYC since Thanksgiving, from under 2000 new cases per day to around 9000 now. It would probably be safest to have all the schools go remote from now until maybe MLK day, since people seem to be bent on celebrating the holidays as if the pandemic were over. (That would be 3-4 school days before Christmas, and the first two school weeks after the new year, not really much time at all, but the right amount of time to quarantine after all the potential holiday exposure to Covid.)


----------



## Evolving78

DS2 got his second vaccine! He did well and all is well. He isn’t displaying any side effects. There were 3 other black boys there getting their shots. One was an older teen and the other two were around DS2’s age. They all did well. Another black mother came in with her 3 for an appointment too. A lot of us aren’t playing any games when it comes to these babies.


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> Your county has sense. Cases have exploded in NYC since Thanksgiving, from under 2000 new cases per day to around 9000 now. It would probably be safest to have all the schools go remote from now until maybe MLK day, since people seem to be bent on celebrating the holidays as if the pandemic were over. (That would be 3-4 school days before Christmas, and the first two school weeks after the new year, not really much time at all, but the right amount of time to quarantine after all the potential holiday exposure to Covid.)


They need to go back to remote or at least hybrid and reassess all of this madness. Between Covid and the violence that’s happening at this schools, it’s just too much to handle.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> They need to go back to remote or at least hybrid and reassess all of this madness. Between Covid and the violence that’s happening at this schools, it’s just too much to handle.


The schools in Michigan are still experiencing daily threats that are keeping them closed. There's now a petition to close the schools. I'm not mad but the irony is unreal.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> The schools in Michigan are still experiencing daily threats that are keeping them closed. There's now a petition to close the schools. I'm not mad but the irony is unreal.


We are in the same boat, but the board won’t close. Something violent and crazy happens several times a week. I have kept my child home when it becomes too much, but he pushes through to go and tries to make the best out of it. I tell him I love him and please make it back home safely every morning before he walks out the door. I wait for him to get home every afternoon and happily greet him. It’s like sending your child off to battle daily. The school has been on the local news several times.

I never dreamed it would be like this. I stayed in the school district because I trusted what was told to me by school officials and staff. But the way how it is now in this country, where in the heck is there a safe place to go to? Especially for a black mother and her children?


----------



## Melaninme

Boeing drops vaccine mandate for U.S. workers, joining Amtrak and other major federal contractors
					

Boeing is dropping a policy requiring all U.S.-based employees to be vaccinated, citing a federal district court ruling earlier this month that blocked a key Biden administration immunization mandate for federal contractors and subcontractors. The aerospace giant's announcement on Friday...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Mild, where??? 

She says in a tweet in the responses that she had no pre-existing conditions and is 35, fit, and healthy.


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> Mild, where???
> 
> She says in a tweet in the responses that she had no pre-existing conditions and is 35, fit, and healthy.


This is what I don't get when people mention mild cases.  The virus is unpredictable.  You can't foresee if you'll be fine after, if you'll die a horrible death, or if you'll suffer with long covid symptoms.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I wonder if this definition of mild was adopted from China or if there's some other reason. I remember early reports out of China listed people who hadn't been hospitalized as mild regardless of their condition.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BrownBetty said:


> This is what I don't get when people mention mild cases.  The virus is unpredictable.  You can't foresee if you'll be fine after, if you'll die a horrible death, or if you'll suffer with long covid symptoms.


I talk to so many people who go on about how low the death rates are with Covid and I'm like yeah ok but what about the people who survive but are living a life after Covid that is drastically altered and don't know if or when the symptoms will end?  Quality of life is important to me.  I didn't claw and connive my way into being a rich b just to be sitting up like a no smelling no tasting brain fogged out, tired  vegetable.


----------



## BrownBetty

Crackers Phinn said:


> I talk to so many people who go on about how low the death rates are with Covid and I'm like yeah ok but what about the people who survive but are living a life after Covid that is drastically altered and don't know if or when the symptoms will end?  Quality of life is important to me.  I didn't claw and connive my way into being a rich b just to be sitting up like a no smelling no tasting brain fogged out, tired  vegetable.


My aunt, who loves food cause , had a breakthrough case.  Her taste buds have been severely affected.  She said food taste horrible.  Her favorite foods taste like trash. Her taste buds are slowly returning.  I can't imagine my jollof tasting like sadness or not being able to enjoy wine. I dont want to risk it.


----------



## dancinstallion

oneastrocurlie said:


> Mild, where???
> 
> She says in a tweet in the responses that she had no pre-existing conditions and is 35, fit, and healthy.



That goes back to what we were saying before, people were saying if you don't get hospitalized then it was considered mild. Which never made sense because some people were in the bed for days and then said they had a mild case or sick 10+days. That's not mild it's moderate. 



Crackers Phinn said:


> I talk to so many people who go on about how low the death rates are with Covid and I'm like yeah ok but what about the people who survive but are living a life after Covid that is drastically altered and don't know if or when the symptoms will end?  Quality of life is important to me.  *I didn't claw and connive my way into being a rich b just to be sitting up like a no smelling no tasting brain fogged out, tired  vegetable*.





Facts


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wonder if this definition of mild was adopted from China or if there's some other reason. I remember early reports out of China listed people who hadn't been hospitalized as mild regardless of their condition.



It should be put on a spectrum imo. If they can make a rainbow out of number of cases, they can classify cases and long covid a little better.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BrownBetty said:


> My aunt, who loves food cause , had a breakthrough case.  Her taste buds have been severely affected.  She said food taste horrible.  Her favorite foods taste like trash. Her taste buds are slowly returning.  I can't imagine my jollof tasting like sadness or not being able to enjoy wine. I dont want to risk it.



There was a TikTok a while back of a girl in tears saying all food taste horrible to her after having covid.


----------



## vevster

Melaninme said:


> Boeing drops vaccine mandate for U.S. workers, joining Amtrak and other major federal contractors
> 
> 
> Boeing is dropping a policy requiring all U.S.-based employees to be vaccinated, citing a federal district court ruling earlier this month that blocked a key Biden administration immunization mandate for federal contractors and subcontractors. The aerospace giant's announcement on Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com


I hope United does too.


----------



## Peppermynt

My girlfriend who had a break through case in early August is STILL recovering. Her heart and lungs are not back to normal. She just finished 9 weeks of rehab therapy and they said she needs more but there’s a waiting list so she’s not sure when she can get it scheduled. Thank goodness she has good insurance and is able to be out on disability right now. She’s super depressed.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Crackers Phinn

BrownBetty said:


> My aunt, who loves food cause , had a breakthrough case.  Her taste buds have been severely affected.  She said food taste horrible.  Her favorite foods taste like trash. Her taste buds are slowly returning.  I can't imagine my jollof tasting like sadness or not being able to enjoy wine. I dont want to risk it.


I'm a  too and fr fr if I lost the ability to enjoy food and drank I could really see myself veering towards some unthinkable thoughts about going on. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There was story posted here about a CEO who committed suicide related to Covid induced tinnitus.  Tinnitus in its worse form is a nonstop ringing in the ears that makes it hard for people to go to sleep.    It causes suicidal thoughts in 20% of regular sufferers, adding covid symptom like brain fog and fatigue ain't go help. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
IONO, I was listening to some delusional black dude on CH talk about he cutting off everybody he know who is vaccinated cuz we got the mark of the beast.  I can't help but to think he's probably already had covid and the brain fog has scrambled whatever peas was rattling around in his head and now the paranoia has begun.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Companies getting rid of their vaccine mandates cause they won't need it. They ain't slick. Why keep a company one when the feds will have one.




This is for sure going to the Supreme Court but their current track record for these aren't to overturn them.




> The U.S. Supreme Court has turned away a challenge to New York state's vaccine mandate for health care workers — a mandate that provides no exceptions for religious objectors. The vote was 6-3.
> 
> This was the second time the court has refused to block such a state vaccine mandate for health care workers. As in an earlier case from Maine, New York provides only one exemption from the mandate, and that is a narrow medical exemption for those who have suffered a severe allergic reaction after a previous dose of the vaccine or a component of the COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## Melaninme

The CDC has over-counted the number of people who are partially vaccinated by regularly including second doses and boosters as first jabs, report says
					

"We don't have any faith in the numbers on the CDC website, and we never refer to them," a Philadelphia official told Bloomberg.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> I had all the symptoms of Omicron last week. A very mild cold.  Ran my protocols, I’m fine. Not sure if it was Omicron cause I didn’t get tested but I know how to fight a virus.
> I have a virtual visit w my doc on Monday. I’ll see if he wants me to test for antibodies.


have you been feeling better?
Did you confirm it was COVID?

I have had one person test for flu and was positive. 

What's bad here in my part of Florida (north) is that we get some low temps...as low as 20-40 degrees. But we are cycling between warm and cool temps....and the warmer temps with our Arborist City covered in trees opens the flowers up prematurely or temporarily--- and the pollen bloom jacks up everyone's allergies. Then its a cycle of sneezing for several weeks and sick calls to work--which makes flu and COVID more easy to get


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


>


Are you kidding me!?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


>


Was I under a rock all weekend cause I don't understand how I missed this!?


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Was I under a rock all weekend cause I don't understand how I missed this!?


You can’t blink anymore or you will miss something! Lol


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> have you been feeling better?
> Did you confirm it was COVID?
> 
> I have had one person test for flu and was positive.
> 
> What's bad here in my part of Florida (north) is that we get some low temps...as low as 20-40 degrees. But we are cycling between warm and cool temps....and the warmer temps with our Arborist City covered in trees opens the flowers up prematurely or temporarily--- and the pollen bloom jacks up everyone's allergies. Then its a cycle of sneezing for several weeks and sick calls to work--which makes flu and COVID more easy to get


I’m feeling fine.  100%. I had my virtual visit today and I was more focused on my blood pressure. This is a non issue for me- thank God.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## Crackers Phinn

There is a room on CH right now with 400+ black people. The topic is  about how the 5G towers in NY are giving everybody Covid to increase the vaccination numbers so big pharma can get paid.   Most of people going on the stage are proudly unvaccinated. 

Meanwhile ISSA hotep selling this book which is pinned at the top of the page.
5G WELLNESS 101 - Book - Ras Ben

Maynnn, I have accepted that everybody ain't go make it and maybe that's for the best.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Crackers Phinn said:


> There is a room on CH right now with 400+ black people. The topic is  about how the 5G towers in NY are giving everybody Covid to increase the vaccination numbers so big pharma can get paid.   Most of people going on the stage are proudly unvaccinated.
> 
> Meanwhile ISSA hotep selling this book which is pinned at the top of the page.
> 5G WELLNESS 101 - Book - Ras Ben
> 
> Maynnn, I have accepted that everybody ain't go make it and maybe that's for the best.



They still on this 5G mess? OMG


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

More on the everybody not gonna make it tip... 

I went furniture shopping the other day. After making my transaction, somehow me and the salesperson get on the topic of covid. She refers to the whole thing as "made up." I paused, speechless for a moment, then kindly told her to be well and walked out. Made up? Tell that to the people I know who've been sick, including me, those suffering with long covid, and those who have to bury loves ones.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

sunshinebeautiful said:


> More on the everybody not gonna make it tip...
> 
> I went furniture shopping the other day. After making my transaction, somehow me and the salesperson get on the topic of covid. *She refers to the whole thing as "made up."* I paused, speechless for a moment, then kindly told her to be well and walked out. Made up? Tell that to the people I know who've been sick, including me, those suffering with long covid, and those who have to bury loves ones.


Yes ma'am, all the world leaders including the ones threatening to blow each other up got together and agreed to make up the Covid worldwide hoax.  All them folks who "died" from Covid are in underground bunkers waiting to jump back out and  yell "Syke!"  and the hospitals are filled with paid actors on ventilators.  

Although I was enlightened earlier today that there is at least one adult human being who thought that the pandemic was only happening in the U.S.  

Just let that marinate.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I find the political divide on vaccinations quite strange when their leader is out here vaxxed and now boosted.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Cruises were crappy vacations before the pandemic. I've got almost no sympathy for people choosing this right now.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


>



A close friend is going on a NYE cruise. She was on the extra cautious side of the fence when covid started so when she told me that I was shocked.

Now I will say 48 out of 6,000 is less than 1% of the people on board. And it says passengers so if you add crew it's even less of a percentage. Honestly an office building of 6,000 probably has similar stats. Maybe that's why people like my friend are taking the chance? Iono. 

That being said, it's still a hard no for me dog on cruises and office buildings.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

oneastrocurlie said:


> A close friend is going on a NYE cruise. She was on the extra cautious side of the fence when covid started so when she told me that I was shocked.
> 
> Now I will say 48 out of 6,000 is less than 1% of the people on board. And it says passengers so if you add crew it's even less of a percentage. Honestly an office building of 6,000 probably has similar stats. Maybe that's why people like my friend are taking the chance? Iono.
> 
> *That being said, it's still a hard no for me dog on cruises and office buildings.*


Agreed. At least with an office you can go home every night and you can stop going if/when there's knowledge of an exposure or infection. With a cruise ship you're stuck there until it docks and they release you. I remember how those people were stuck on a cruise ship early in the pandemic. That's a personal hell I wouldn't inflict on myself.

ETA: Also, chances are someone's livelihood may depend on going into the office. No one's livelihood, except the crew, depends on you taking a cruise.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## oneastrocurlie

They were eating Jen Psaki up about her response to a reporter asking if the White House was going to make free test available.

This was released today. A government website sounds like IT issues waiting to happen but it's a start.









						FACT SHEET: President Biden Announces New Actions to Protect Americans and Help Communities and Hospitals Battle Omicron | The White House
					

Today, President Biden will announce new actions to protect Americans and help communities and hospitals battle Omicron, building on the robust plan he




					www.whitehouse.gov
				






> Distributing Free, Rapid Tests to Americans: Today, the President is announcing his Administration will purchase a half-billion at-home, rapid tests this winter to be distributed for free to Americans who want them, with the initial delivery starting in January 2022. The Administration will stand up a website where Americans can go to get at-home tests delivered to their home—for free.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe
> [MEDIA = instagram] CXtuuSJJF7w [/ MEDIA]



This is horrific fear mongering. Horrific.  2020 was a different animal than this.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yes ma'am, all the world leaders including the ones threatening to blow each other up got together and agreed to make up the Covid worldwide hoax.  All them folks who "died" from Covid are in underground bunkers waiting to jump back out and  yell "Syke!"  and the hospitals are filled with paid actors on ventilators.
> 
> Although I was enlightened earlier today that there is at least one adult human being who thought that the pandemic was only happening in the U.S.
> 
> Just let that marinate.


Meanwhile....the "Chinavirusxxx" accuser Former PrezAgentOrange upset his base when he told all of them he got his Booster. They was big mad and want him to go away.


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> They were eating Jen Psaki up about her response to a reporter asking if the White House was going to make free test available.
> 
> This was released today. A government website sounds like IT issues waiting to happen but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT SHEET: President Biden Announces New Actions to Protect Americans and Help Communities and Hospitals Battle Omicron | The White House
> 
> 
> Today, President Biden will announce new actions to protect Americans and help communities and hospitals battle Omicron, building on the robust plan he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov


Why can't usps deliver masks and tests to everyone like Bed, Bath, and Beyond coupons?  You get them whether you request it or not.  It is as if public health policy is foreign to the US.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BrownBetty said:


> Why can't usps deliver masks and tests to everyone like Bed, Bath, and Beyond coupons?  You get them whether you request it or not.  It is as if public health policy is foreign to the US.



Cause unfortunately a portion of the population thinks covid is a hoax and test would just go to waste. I think they should also be available at public places like libraries, schools, fire stations, churches, etc but seems better to give them to people who actually want them. Or else idiots will do stupid stuff like have a covid test bonfire with them like they did masks.


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> Cause unfortunately a portion of the population thinks covid is a hoax and test would just go to waste. I think they should also be available at public places like libraries, schools, fire stations, churches, etc but seems better to give them to people who actually want them. Or else idiots will do stupid stuff like have a covid test bonfire with them like they did masks.


Good point. At times my brain goes into self preservation mode and forgets that population.

I hate it here!


----------



## Evolving78

You know what I don’t miss? Corded telephones! Back in the day, you could smell someone’s breath on the receiver. Could y’all imagine if those phones were still around during the pandemic?


----------



## lavaflow99

South Africa Covid-19 Cases Drop as Testing Plunges
					






					www.bloomberg.com
				












						South Africa Hospitalization Rate Plunges in Omicron Wave
					

South Africa delivered some positive news on the omicron coronavirus variant on Friday, reporting a much lower rate of hospital admissions and signs that the wave of infections may be peaking.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




This is promising.  Looks like the Omicron comes in and decreases within a month.  So hopefully things will be better around here by mid January.


----------



## lavaflow99

UK records 90,629 new daily cases as PM says not enough evidence for new curbs – as it happened
					

Boris Johnson says there will be no fresh restrictions before Christmas; daily statistics show a further 172 Covid-related deaths




					www.theguardian.com
				




Though things are off the chain in the UK and we tend to be about 2 weeks behind them.


----------



## lavaflow99

And now Israel is saying a 4th jab is on the docket


----------



## BrownBetty

New vaccine research, phase I, from Walter Reed


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yes ma'am, all the world leaders including the ones threatening to blow each other up got together and agreed to make up the Covid worldwide hoax.  All them folks who "died" from Covid are in underground bunkers waiting to jump back out and  yell "Syke!"  and the hospitals are filled with paid actors on ventilators.
> 
> *Although I was enlightened earlier today that there is at least one adult human being who thought that the pandemic was only happening in the U.S.
> 
> Just let that marinate.*



So, no TV?  No internet?  No friends or family huh?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

awhyley said:


> So, no TV?  No internet?  No friends or family huh?


There’s a segment of the population that get their news from The Shade Room.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BrownBetty said:


> New vaccine research, phase I, from Walter Reed


Military Research is second to none. (for good or bad----they got resources!)


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## BrownBetty

Family member had a party over the weekend, 2 people are positive so far, both unvaccinated.  A couple of folks with auto immune diseases were there and a good portion of folks who attended are unvaccinated.  I'm hoping they are ok.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Behold, a brain dead brain surgeon.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Link to full survey. It's not super long.

Spoiler alert: It says what you probably would have guessed.



			https://www.ipsos.com/en-us/news-polls/year-in-review-with-the-pandemic
		


Some other highlights:



> Few unvaccinated white people wear masks often (36%). While majorities of Black (81%) and Hispanic (69%) unvaccinated people wear masks with the same frequency.
> 
> 
> Majorities of vaccinated people are wearing masks frequently. Though, frequent mask use has fallen off among white vaccinated people more so than Black or Hispanic people between the first and second halves of 2021.
> Most Democrats continue to wear a mask, while Republican and unvaccinated independent mask use has fallen in the last six months. Vaccinated independent mask use remains high.





> In the first half of 2021, the unvaccinated and vaccinated were equally likely to be working from home, with about one in three doing so. Now, while the vaccinated have continued working from home at roughly the same rate, the unvaccinated are much less likely to be doing so.
> 
> 
> There are pronounced differences by race here; Black and Hispanic Americans, regardless of vaccine status, are equally likely to be working from home. Vaccine status among white people produces a significant difference in work from home status: 19% of unvaccinated white people are working from home while 30% of vaccinated white Americans are.
> Compared to the beginning of the year, the unvaccinated in every party are now more likely to be working outside of the home.
> Similarly, the vaccinated and unvaccinated are engaging in out-of-home behavior, like visiting friends or going out to eat, at roughly the same rate. Black Americans and Democrats are somewhat less likely to be doing so than white Americans and Republicans.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Funny I saw that survey and then saw this a few moments later.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> Funny I saw that survey and then saw this a few moments later.



They follow their 'king' in everything else... I wonder what the disconnect is about vaccination.


----------



## PatDM'T

TrulyBlessed said:


> Behold, a brain dead brain surgeon.



I understand that
Covid fatigue is real.

But how does
Dr Carson suggest
we differentiate
between asymptomatic
people and pre-symptomatic
so we choose
the right ones
not to test?

The latter are very
contagious and need
to stay away
from other people.
Both have no
symptoms so if
the pre- don't
know they are
positive then 'Rona
just gonna make
friends with errbody


----------



## lavaflow99

Fauci says quarantines may be shortened for asymptomatic health care workers
					

The U.S. is considering shortening the 10-day quarantine period for asymptomatic health care workers who test positive for COVID-19, according to chief White House medical adviser Anthony…




					thehill.com
				




So as a vaccinated health care provider, how is me having asymptomatic COVID warrant a shorter quarantine period than a vaccinated attorney with asymptomatic COVID?  

Oh yes it's because they need our bodies working hospitals, clinics, urgent care centers, etc. as the staff shortages have gone nuclear this week.

Unbelievable.....



Spoiler: Article



Fauci says quarantines may be shortened for asymptomatic health care workers​BY SARAKSHI RAI - 12/21/21 03:36 PM EST 131
1,220
Share to Facebook  Share to Twitter

https://tick.busterry.com/f77de366-...684c09&utm_term=$section_name$&obOrigUrl=true


The U.S. is considering shortening the 10-day quarantine period for asymptomatic health care workers who test positive for COVID-19, according to chief White House medical adviser Anthony Fauci.
The top infectious diseases expert told MSNBC on Tuesday that the federal government's recommended quarantine time is "still 10 days." 
He added that health officials are deliberating whether to shorten that window for those who "might get infected and be without symptoms" as the omicron variant spreads across the country.

"We want to be careful that we don’t keep them out of action for that long period of time," Fauci added, "so there’s at least consideration ... of diminishing the quarantine time to get them back to work safely."
"We want to be careful that we don’t have a shortage of health care providers," he said.
Fauci told CNN that while there are "no decisions yet," changing the guidance is an "important consideration that is being discussed right now."
"Rather than keeping [health care workers] out for seven to 10 days, if they are without symptoms, put a N95 mask on them, make sure they have the proper PPE, and they may be able to get back to work sooner than the full length of the quarantine period," Fauci said to CNN.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) did not immediately respond to The Hill's request for comment.
Fauci's comments on reducing the quarantine window come as states across the U.S. have been inundated with COVID-19 cases in recent weeks and hospitals in Ohio and Minnesota have appealed to the public to get vaccinated.


Clyburn tests positive for COVID-19 in breakthrough case
I'm an essential worker, but holiday retail treats me like I'm...
The CDC warned on Monday that "current increases in Omicron cases are likely to lead to a national surge in the coming weeks with peak daily numbers of new infections that could exceed previous peaks." 
The agency also announced that the omicron variant now makes up a majority of COVID-19 cases in the U.S., with 73.2 percent of infections in the country linking back to the highly mutated strain.
The variant was first identified in South Africa last month, but has since spread widely across the globe. While the omicron strain is highly transmissible, experts say that individuals who are fully vaccinated and have received a booster shot are well protected against severe disease.


----------



## lavaflow99

The UC I work for had to close several of the pedi urgent care centers in the area this week and consolidating staff to a few locations due to staff shortages.

Everyone and everything is being affected.

It's bad out there.


----------



## yamilee21

PatDM'T said:


> I understand that
> Covid fatigue is real.
> 
> But how does
> Dr Carson suggest
> we differentiate
> between asymptomatic
> people and pre-symptomatic
> so we choose
> the right ones
> not to test?
> 
> The latter are very
> contagious and need
> to stay away
> from other people.
> Both have no
> symptoms so if
> the pre- don't
> know they are
> positive then 'Rona
> just gonna make
> friends with errbody


I know someone, vaccinated but not yet boosted, who also had Covid 9 months ago. Tested positive last week, supposedly “asymptomatic” … developed symptoms yesterday, 6 days after testing.

Omicron is different, with breakthrough cases, reinfections, or both. Not only that, for some cases, rapid tests are repeatedly negative, even while symptomatic. PCR tests results are taking so long to return, that by the time they get them, they’ve been walking around spreading Covid for a week, confident that the negative rapid test meant it was “allergies” or a sinus infection, etc.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> The UC I work for had to close several of the pedi urgent care centers in the area this week and consolidating staff to a few locations due to staff shortages.
> 
> Everyone and everything is being affected.
> 
> It's bad out there.


People won’t believe you until they see it for themselves.


----------



## lavaflow99

yamilee21 said:


> I know someone, vaccinated but not yet boosted, who also had Covid 9 months ago. Tested positive last week, supposedly “asymptomatic” … developed symptoms yesterday, 6 days after testing.
> 
> Omicron is different, with breakthrough cases, reinfections, or both. Not only that, for some cases, rapid tests are repeatedly negative, even while symptomatic. PCR tests results are taking so long to return, that by the time they get them, they’ve been walking around spreading Covid for a week, confident that the negative rapid test meant it was “allergies” or a sinus infection, etc.


this tweet goes well with your statement....


----------



## Black Ambrosia

That third one is tough this time of year. If both a rapid and PCR test come back negative but you have a cough and runny nose no one is gonna think it’s covid.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Another one.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Yikes


This tweet pretty much sums it up


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I've definitely had an uptick of hearing of people in my personal life who've recently contracted covid. Omarion is doing what Omarion does out in these streets. Yall be safe and careful out there. I think as we cross into January, it's gonna be rough out here.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Those flight cancellations have me biting my nails. I’m waiting to board an Alaska Air flight now.
Happy Christmas Eve everyone


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Such a shame


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Here we go again and I'm not ready. I'm seeing on the news that Florida just hit a record one-day high in new covid cases during this whole pandemic


----------



## vevster

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Here we go again and I'm not ready. I'm seeing on the news that Florida just hit a record one-day high in new covid cases during this whole pandemic


Cases. Look at hospitalizations and deaths. Please.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

U.S. Blood Supply, Robbed of Healthy Donors, Is at 10-Year Low​Blood banks across the country are struggling to maintain their usual three-day supply as virus cases make donors and medical staff scarce. 

The pandemic has caused many supply-chain bottlenecks in everyday life, but few are as critical as the United States’ ever-shrinking blood banks. For the American Red Cross, which supplies about 40 percent of the nation’s blood, and other nonprofit blood centers, the problem lies mostly at the top of the chain: the diminishing number of healthy donors.

“This is the biggest challenge that I’ve seen in my 30 years in the business,” Chris Hrouda, the president of biomedical services at the American Red Cross, said in an interview on Thursday.

*Donations of blood** typically decline at this time of year, when holiday parties, wintry weather, seasonal illnesses, travel, and school and college breaks lead to lower donor turnout. But Mr. Hrouda said this month’s national supply had dipped to levels that the Red Cross has not seen in 10 years.

“We simply like to keep three days of inventory,” he said. “We’re struggling to keep one day.” Blood takes up to three days to be tested and prepared for patients.*

Remote work, blood drive cancellations, and the limits that colleges and businesses have placed on the number of people allowed in public spaces have all reduced donor turnout.

“We just didn’t get as much access as we had hoped for this fall,” Mr. Hrouda said.

*Compounding the problem, the Red Cross, like many employers, is struggling to attract and retain employees amid the pandemic.

The critical shortage leaves hospitals to more carefully allocate the precious resource. “We have not had to delay any cases yet, but we are very mindful or what our blood supply is,” said Dr. Jennifer Andrews, the medical director of the Vanderbilt University Medical Center blood bank in Nashville. Blood donations are essential for surgeries, cancer treatment, chronic illnesses and traumatic injuries.

Vanderbilt, the only level-one trauma center in its region, has recalibrated the transfusions they use to rescue patients — by using fewer red blood cells — to ensure that there is enough for all. “We still think that’s safe, and we know that saves lives,” Dr. Andrews said.

Other hospitals have altered treatment for some patients or canceled some patient surgeries, Red Cross officials said.*

At Vanderbilt, “an elective surgery put off today is an emergency surgery tomorrow,” Dr. Andrews said. The medical staff has held two to three blood drives a month, up from one before the pandemic, to help replenish the center’s supplies, she said. But more is needed. 

The nation’s blood supply also faced a critical shortage after March 2020 as the first wave of the coronavirus spread across the country. Blood drives were canceled when businesses closed, and many people — especially older Americans, who have traditionally been the most frequent donors — feared going into donation centers. At that time, the F.D.A. eased some restrictions to help reverse the drastic drop in supply.

“We’ve overcome the fear of any sort of risk associated with a blood drive,” said Mr. Hrouda, who noted that the supply had largely bounced back until the Delta variant began spreading last summer. Blood bank directors are hoping that supply will once again catch up to demand.

“Every unit of blood is giving someone life,” Dr. Andrews said. “This holiday season, you can give the gift of life.”


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I’mma keep it 100 as a former employee of the Red Cross blood services division.  the Red Cross. The Red Cross was under a 23 consent decree for regulatory violations, quality deficiencies and non compliance with their blood products that was finally lifted in 2015. They treat their employees like trash and often come into conflict with local labor unions over the working conditions. You’re required to show up if you’re sick regardless of if you might potentially contaminate the blood products. I was not allowed to take a break during a blood drive when I said I needed to go to the restroom because I feel my menstrual pad was leaking and bled through my scrubs. They’re always short staffed bc they paid me 11.50/hr back in 2011. They promoted me to a team lead after 6 months with no support or grooming and I was demoted again in 2 months. It was THEE worst job I ever had in my entire life. Oh and they often over ask for blood donations and those donations will get discarded if they’re not used in a timely manner. The only part of the Red Cross that is legit is when your house burns down and they come in and give you support and vouchers for a hotel. So any articles you see coming up about blood supply with ARC’s brand attached look at with a jaundiced eye.


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> Family member had a party over the weekend, 2 people are positive so far, both unvaccinated.  A couple of folks with auto immune diseases were there and a good portion of folks who attended are unvaccinated.  I'm hoping they are ok.


3 more folks positive, 4 possible.  Smh

Too many people telling me about "cold" symptoms and 1 negative rapid rest.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> Another one.


I saw three young folks (20 something) who returned from a cruise last Sunday and developed upper respiratory symptoms 3 days after return.  The rapid COVID test for one came back positive. I told them they all most likely have it and sent the PCR out for the other two.

So many positives the last two days I worked. While reconciling labs yesterday, about 20+.  The day before, close to 40.  During Delta surge, I was seeing like 8-10 positives.  It’s out of control.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I’mma keep it 100 as a former employee of the Red Cross blood services division.  the Red Cross. The Red Cross was under a 23 consent decree for regulatory violations, quality deficiencies and non compliance with their blood products that was finally lifted in 2015. They treat their employees like trash and often come into conflict with local labor unions over the working conditions. You’re required to show up if you’re sick regardless of if you might potentially contaminate the blood products. I was not allowed to take a break during a blood drive when I said I needed to go to the restroom because I feel my menstrual pad was leaking and bled through my scrubs. They’re always short staffed bc they paid me 11.50/hr back in 2011. They promoted me to a team lead after 6 months with no support or grooming and I was demoted again in 2 months. It was THEE worst job I ever had in my entire life. Oh and they often over ask for blood donations and those donations will get discarded if they’re not used in a timely manner. The only part of the Red Cross that is legit is when your house burns down and they come in and give you support and vouchers for a hotel. So any articles you see coming up about blood supply with ARC’s brand attached look at with a jaundiced eye.


So you think their claims of a blood shortage are a result of their mismanagement or just false?


----------



## Everything Zen

Black Ambrosia said:


> So you think their claims of a blood shortage are a result of their mismanagement or just false?


Mismanagement and the pandemic which is a real problem. But if you look they always claim they be having some sort of a shortage for one reason or another. If you would like to donate I would suggest doing so with another more reputable company like LifeSource.


----------



## lavaflow99

Had a 6 week old that tested positive along with his 23 yr old mother.   His father tested positive a few days prior. Thankfully he was still eating well, wetting diapers, no fever and only with some nasal congestion and cough.  Hopefully that is as bad as it gets for the little one.


----------



## discodumpling

Covid caught me slipping last week. Now DS#2, DH and I have it to varying degrees. We're all fully vaxed (not boosted) .. can't imagine how much worse this could feel if we weren't. 
I took my mask off at a party last week with mostly strangers...should have just stayed home.


----------



## Evolving78

@discodumpling 
I hope you and your family get well soon!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

vevster said:


> Cases. Look at hospitalizations and deaths. Please.



I mean, those are tracking up too, so....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

My sister (unvaccinated) just tested positive for covid. She was at our Christmas dinner, not feeling great. My 10 year old niece (her daughter) also was in close contact with her (also unvaccinated) been all up in my car, all up in my face.

I'm trying to get tested today. I'm concerned, but moreso about my dad who has a series of health problems and my 102 year old grandmother. They've been vaccinated but not boosted. Sister or niece didn't have contact with Granny, so hopefully she'll remain in negative covid status.

I had covid in February/March and was vaccinated later this summer before having to report back to work in an office setting. IDK what to say if I'm positive for this again in the same year 

Sigh.


----------



## Evolving78

@sunshinebeautiful 
Oh I’m so sorry to hear about your family! I hope you haven’t caught it again..


----------



## Ganjababy

apparently people are paying a medical professional 3k to get their names in the COVID vaccine database in Ontario. If I knew the name of this person I would report them to the police and their registering organization myself. I know of two healthcare professionals (married to each other, one black) who both lost their well paid jobs because they refuse to be vaccinated. They cannot collect unemployment. I heard they plan on paying for their names to go into this database.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ I’mma keep it 100 as a former employee of the Red Cross blood services division.  the Red Cross. The Red Cross was under a 23 consent decree for regulatory violations, quality deficiencies and non compliance with their blood products that was finally lifted in 2015. They treat their employees like trash and often come into conflict with local labor unions over the working conditions. You’re required to show up if you’re sick regardless of if you might potentially contaminate the blood products. I was not allowed to take a break during a blood drive when I said I needed to go to the restroom because I feel my menstrual pad was leaking and bled through my scrubs. They’re always short staffed bc they paid me 11.50/hr back in 2011. They promoted me to a team lead after 6 months with no support or grooming and I was demoted again in 2 months. It was THEE worst job I ever had in my entire life. Oh and they often over ask for blood donations and those donations will get discarded if they’re not used in a timely manner. The only part of the Red Cross that is legit is when your house burns down and they come in and give you support and vouchers for a hotel. So any articles you see coming up about blood supply with ARC’s brand attached look at with a jaundiced eye.


Oh they are horrid with public health disasters as well. When we need to mobilize food for shelters, they come through about 60% of the time vs what they promise. When they do come they are horrible: Peanut butter and jelly, no bread, hot dogs no buns. Mess like that. They are a nightmare to work with sometimes. But its systemic...they need an overhaul.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I live in one of the most vaccinated places in the country. My youngest sister went to a party at a club where you have to be vaxxed to enter and came home with symptoms. She said she took off her mask a lot. She tested negative a few days later but one of the girls she was with tested positive. My mom decided to get tested because she had a tickle in her throat and was concerned because she spent a lot of time with my dad in the hospital (non-COVID) but couldn't get a test. Dad is home now. I've been sick since Friday night. We are all double vaxxed, not eligible for a booster. This feels like a cold and not even the worst I've had. A scratchy throat, cough and stuffy nose. I still have smell and taste.

One of my friends in Florida who's in nursing school got COVID from her SO. She had plans to see her family in Vegas in a few days. Not happening now. She's vaxxed too and says it's like a cold, with the loss of smell and taste.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

This is why we are all hunkered down even more--again. We are al locked in our offices at work, barely interacting with each other right now. We are still doing 99% of services by phone unless a newborn needs help with latching. And then anyone in those appointments with me are masked or no services.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

CDC cuts isolation time from 10 to 5 days to get people back to work. SMH...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Smh.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

TrulyBlessed said:


> Smh.


You and I posted the same thing at the same time. I'm disgusted. I'm never more grateful that I start a new job next week that is 100% WFH but this is just asking for more people to die.  All for corporate profits and so-called "productivity."


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

sunshinebeautiful said:


> My sister (unvaccinated) just tested positive for covid. She was at our Christmas dinner, not feeling great. My 10 year old niece (her daughter) also was in close contact with her (also unvaccinated) been all up in my car, all up in my face.
> 
> I'm trying to get tested today. I'm concerned, but moreso about my dad who has a series of health problems and my 102 year old grandmother. They've been vaccinated but not boosted. Sister or niece didn't have contact with Granny, so hopefully she'll remain in negative covid status.
> 
> I had covid in February/March and was vaccinated later this summer before having to report back to work in an office setting. IDK what to say if I'm positive for this again in the same year
> 
> Sigh.



Thank goodness - got a rapid test today and it was negative. Mom and niece went to get tested today, but won't get their results back for a few days.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

With the shortened isolation period, I can see in my crystal ball more sick people 'pressured' to return to the office asap. When I had it, I was still very sick around the day 5 mark.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> You and I posted the same thing at the same time. I'm disgusted. I'm never more grateful that I start a new job next week that is 100% WFH but this is just asking for more people to die.  All for corporate profits and so-called "productivity."



At this point America has become the dumbest country on the planet. None of this makes any sense. Congratulations on your new job and what a relief that must be!


----------



## PatDM'T

It makes me 
sad to realize
that even with
Trump and his
minions not running
the country, dumb
decisions are still
being made. 

I really used
to find Fauci
to have logic
and even when
people accused him
of being all over
the place, I defended
him because he
was only just
learning about this 
new virus and 
initially early 2020
with a PPE shortage
there had to be
prioritization of who 
should get and
use masks while
the rest of us 
used social distancing
handwashing....

Now he sounds
like he lost 
all common sense
or the freedom 
to use any
that he has. 

Beginning to look
like a hostage
reading a script
and he is really
pissing me off.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## yamilee21

sunshinebeautiful said:


> With the shortened isolation period, I can see in my crystal ball more sick people 'pressured' to return to the office asap. When I had it, I was still very sick around the day 5 mark.


Days 5 - 10 are the “turning” point… for people who are going to develop long Covid, or end up needing to be hospitalized, they usually take a turn for the worse *after* Day 5. So someone who would have felt off enough to head to the hospital, say, on Day 7, is now going to be collapsing at work, or during their commute, after being pressured to return before they feel well. Because we all know the power$ that be are going to ignore the part about “after 5 days *IF asymptomatic.*”

(And this “labor shortage” excuse is really becoming infuriating, when there is such rampant age discrimination in the workplace.)


----------



## yamilee21

Both Deltas “win;” we the people lose.


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> Days 5 - 10 are the “turning” point… for people who are going to develop long Covid, or end up needing to be hospitalized, they usually take a turn for the worse *after* Day 5. So someone who would have felt off enough to head to the hospital, say, on Day 7, is now going to be collapsing at work, or during their commute, after being pressured to return before they feel well. Because we all know the power$ that be are going to ignore the part about “after 5 days *IF asymptomatic.*”
> 
> (And this “labor shortage” excuse is really becoming infuriating, when there is such rampant age discrimination in the workplace.)


I had a family member die on day 5… they started to feel fine, then things turned for the worse. I also have a family member that has long Covid symptoms…


----------



## snoop

The move by CDC follows a decision last week by U.K. officials to reduce the self-isolation period for vaccinated people who test positive for COVID-19.

Source:  https://globalnews.ca/news/8475800/cdc-covid-19-isolation-recommendation/


So correct me if I'm wrong, but the UK numbers have been exploding (again), and I'm assuming with 10 day isolations in place.  So instead of locking things down they reduce the amount of time you need to stay at home.  But instead of saying we don't want to be like the UK, the CDC says let's do it too!    

Why are people out here flying, anyway?  

I have a feeling we'll start seeing this mess here in the North.


----------



## Everything Zen

The decision to return to work in 5 days is only for asymptomatic people who test positive right? Because that’s what I heard. 

Everyone else should continue to follow the same protocols.


----------



## SoniT

Everything Zen said:


> The decision to return to work in 5 days is only for asymptomatic people who test positive right? Because that’s what I heard.
> 
> Everyone else should continue to follow the same protocols.


That's what I heard Dr. Fauci say on The Reid Out last night. He said that if after five days in isolation you don't have any symptoms, you can return to work or be around other people (with a mask on of course). He said that the science shows that you're most contagious during days 1-5 vs. days 6-10.


----------



## PatDM'T

Everything Zen said:


> The decision to return to work in 5 days is only for asymptomatic people who test positive right? Because that’s what I heard.
> 
> Everyone else should continue to follow the same protocols.


How can they
know an asymptomatic
person from a
presymptomatic one?

So say I spend time
around someone who
tests positive for
Covid so I get
tested for it.
I test positive.
But I feel fine
but not because
I happen to be
one of the lucky
asymptomatic folks
who don't transmit
but because it is
early days yet.
In a few days
symptoms show up.
And that happens
after I followed
this dumb protocol
and went to work
with everyone else
who may now
be sick too
because I was
around them when
I was most
contagious.



Make. It. Make. Sense.
(BTW, notice how
the window when
you are contagious
keeps changing.
I used to hear 5 days
before symptoms; 
then there is 2 days.
WTH are we supposed
to believe???)

Someone is making
a killing from
allodis and we
are just pawns.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> The decision to return to work in 5 days is only for* asymptomatic people who test positive right*? Because that’s what I heard.
> 
> Everyone else should continue to follow the same protocols.


Right.
If you are STILL symptomatic around day 5, 6, 7 you should have your butt at home.

edited for clarity.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## PatDM'T

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Right.
> If you are STILL symptomatic around day 5, 6, 7 you should have your butt at home.
> 
> edited for clarity.


But what is
considered symptomatic?

My friend's hubby
was told that 
as long as he
had no fever,
all is well. 

He can cough, 
sneeze, etc...
just no fever.


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


>


Say it again!


----------



## SoniT

Basically they don't want people staying home from work for too long.  Fauci even said that during the interview last night. It's all about the money.


----------



## Lylddlebit

PatDM'T said:


> Say it again!


Sure


Stay safe ya'll and make sure you do for yourself what folks won't do for you.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I live in one of the most vaccinated places in the country. My youngest sister went to a party at a club where you have to be vaxxed to enter and came home with symptoms. She said she took off her mask a lot. She tested negative a few days later but one of the girls she was with tested positive. My mom decided to get tested because she had a tickle in her throat and was concerned because she spent a lot of time with my dad in the hospital (non-COVID) but couldn't get a test. Dad is home now. I've been sick since Friday night. We are all double vaxxed, not eligible for a booster. This feels like a cold and not even the worst I've had. A scratchy throat, cough and stuffy nose. I still have smell and taste.
> 
> One of my friends in Florida who's in nursing school got COVID from her SO. She had plans to see her family in Vegas in a few days. Not happening now. She's vaxxed too and says it's like a cold, with the loss of smell and taste.


Update: I feel better this morning. Scratchy throat is gone, cough is better. Though my nose is heavily congested. I can still smell and taste. I'm still not leaving my house. I need to have one of my tires fixed and I have no motivation to have my car towed. Glad we have multiple cars. I'm going to get tested before NYE so maybe I can see FH. ETA: He's getting his booster this morning.

My friend in Florida texted me that she and her SO were in line late last night to get tested again. With the changed CDC guidance she's not sure her boss will allow her to stay home even though she's still feeling weak.


----------



## PatDM'T

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Update: I feel better this morning. Scratchy throat is gone, cough is better. Though my nose is heavily congested. I can still smell and taste. I'm still not leaving my house. I need to have one of my tires fixed and I have no motivation to have my car towed. Glad we have multiple cars. I'm going to get tested before NYE so maybe I can see FH.
> 
> My friend in Florida texted me that she and her SO were in line late last night to get tested again. With the changed CDC guidance she's not sure her boss will allow her to stay home even though she's still feeling weak.


Glad you are
feeling better.

I also think
you are wise
to stay home.
#Rest #Safety

Have you tried
nasal irrigation
for the congestion?


----------



## Everything Zen

PatDM'T said:


> But what is
> considered symptomatic?
> 
> My friend's hubby
> was told that
> as long as he
> had no fever,
> all is well.
> 
> He can cough,
> sneeze, etc...
> just no fever.


My understanding is asymptomatic = ZERO symptoms 

no sneezing
no coughing
no fever
no headache
no scratchy/sore throat
no body aches

Like literally living your best life at the club and then you have to take a COVID test to catch a plane in order to go jet setting across the country to go hike Mount Everest and then you just happen to test positive.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## yamilee21

^^^ It was outdoors, and everyone had to show proof of vaccination. So social distancing/reduced capacity at events needs to happen with this surge.

ETA: Someone in the thread explained that it was 175-200 cases over multiple days of the concert series, but those cases seeded the 2000 total so far.


----------



## vevster




----------



## discodumpling

It's just about day 5 for me. Fatigue like I've never known. I get up and handle stuff in short bursts and then I'm wiped out! Omicron seems to have run through DH & DS#2 with the quickness. Meanwhile I'm feeling like a truck ran over me with every move. 
Against my advice DH went to work today. Swears he's 100%...but I know he loves his $$. I'm on vacation till next week and will not be going into the office. I'm kinda nervous to go out now....


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

PatDM'T said:


> Have you tried
> nasal irrigation
> for the congestion?


I haven't. But will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## PatDM'T

Everything Zen said:


> *My understanding is asymptomatic = ZERO symptoms*
> 
> no sneezing
> no coughing
> no fever
> no headache
> no scratchy/sore throat
> no body aches
> 
> Like literally living your best life at the club and then you have to take a COVID test to catch a plane in order to go jet setting across the country to go hike Mount Everest and then you just happen to test positive.



Presymptomatic
= before you show symptoms
= ZERO symptoms

no sneezing
no coughing
no fever
no headache
no scratchy/sore throat
no body aches

Like literally living your best life at the club and then you have to take a COVID test to catch a plane in order to go jet setting across the country to go hike Mount Everest and then you just happen to test positive.

And then a few
days later you
are showing symptoms
and have probably
taken a few folks
down with you
who were living
their best life
with you at
the club and
the mountain and...
and we wonder
why cases are
blowing up.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I havent' read through this whole thread since I've last been on. I hope everyone is doing well and made it through the Christmas season without issue.

My family has been sick, me especially. Everyone is better but I eas still having issues. The testing here has been backed up for days. All of the home tests are sold out.

I went to get tested on Sunday and the line was out the door and wrapped around the building. Parking lot full. It’s crazy. I made an appointment with my regular doctor for today. I am negative for flu and covid, I have bronchitis so I got an antibiotic and a steroid shot.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Of course, the email just came around asking for staff to do COVID cases over the weekend (contact tracing, testing, etc).

I feel like we are back in Summer 2020....

The line for the testing site near my house was wrapped around the corner and down the street yesterday. Just 2 weeks ago it was empty and testing took all of 5 minutes...and we got a text with our rapid results within 1-2 hours.


----------



## starfish

I thought I had COVID and had a PCR test and I'm negative.  It's just allergies.  I really didn't have COVID symptoms but just in case I got tested. Headache, sinus pressure, ear pressure and itchy eyes.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## pear

As I feared, we received a call from school last week letting us know that a child in my daughter’s class had COVID and my daughter would need to quarantine because she sits close to this child. The next day my daughter started feeling sick with all the signs. She has been miserable for several days  .

Luckily I had a few rapid tests at the house so we gave her one and to my shock it came back negative. She may just have a bad cold but the timing is very suspicious to me. I am starting to wonder if these rapid tests can’t pick up Omicron very well .


----------



## TrulyBlessed

pear said:


> As I feared, we received a call from school last week letting us know that a child in my daughter’s class had COVID and my daughter would need to quarantine because she sits close to this child. The next day my daughter started feeling sick with all the signs. She has been miserable for several days  .
> 
> Luckily I had a few rapid tests at the house so we gave her one and to my shock it came back negative. She may just have a bad cold but the timing is very suspicious to me. I am starting to wonder if these rapid tests can’t pick up Omicron very well .











						FDA: Antigen tests may have reduced sensitivity detecting Omicron
					

The new warning is based on preliminary studies by the National Institutes of Health’s Rapid Acceleration of Diagnostics initiative.




					www.politico.com
				




FDA: Antigen tests may have reduced sensitivity detecting Omicron​The new warning is based on preliminary studies by the National Institutes of Health’s Rapid Acceleration of Diagnostics initiative.​David Lim
Omicron's large number of mutations have raised the possibility that it could evade protections against Covid that had come through vaccines and treatments like some monoclonal antibodies. The FDA noted the presence of mutations in the virus can diminish test performance depending on the sequence of the variant, the design of the test and the prevalence of the variant in the population.

Many popular at-home antigen tests are intended to be used serially — meaning people should take two tests on separate days — to ensure more accurate results.


FDA reemphasized its recommendation that the public “closely follow the tests’ instructions,” adding that if people test negative on an antigen test but have symptoms of Covid-19 or have a “high likelihood of infection due to exposure,” they should seek out a molecular test to confirm the result.


----------



## yamilee21

pear said:


> I am starting to wonder if these rapid tests can’t pick up Omicron very well .


I’ve been saying this since the beginning of last week, when I started hearing about symptomatic people with 2, 3, 4 negative rapid tests over several days getting delayed positive PCR test results a week later.


----------



## Melaninme

oneastrocurlie said:


>


Funny, but not really...


----------



## Melaninme

Lylddlebit said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> Stay safe ya'll and make sure you do for yourself what folks won't do for you.


^^^^^


----------



## discodumpling

The combo of (false) negative tests + 5 days only of quarantine is what's gonna do us in y'all! Why is this happening?


----------



## Everything Zen

PatDM'T said:


> Presymptomatic
> = before you show symptoms
> = ZERO symptoms
> 
> no sneezing
> no coughing
> no fever
> no headache
> no scratchy/sore throat
> no body aches
> 
> Like literally living your best life at the club and then you have to take a COVID test to catch a plane in order to go jet setting across the country to go hike Mount Everest and then you just happen to test positive.
> 
> And then a few
> days later you
> are showing symptoms
> and have probably
> taken a few folks
> down with you
> who were living
> their best life
> with you at
> the club and
> the mountain and...
> and we wonder
> why cases are
> blowing up.


probably not wearing a mask and socially distancing though… Not saying it’s foolproof but still. 

Because that’s what I do regardless but I don’t leave my house for next to nothing and I acknowledge that I’m extremely privileged to be able to do so.


----------



## Ganjababy

Regarding going back to work after 5 days. They do not have a choice. Otherwise the workplaces will be empty. Which is not good. Especially in healthcare. The Ontario gov just said as long as you do not have symptoms you can go back to work. It is dire in these here streets…


----------



## Ganjababy

I do not agree with this though. Unless you are an essential worker.


----------



## PatDM'T

Everything Zen said:


> *probably not wearing a mask and socially distancing* *though… Not saying it’s foolproof but still.*
> 
> Because that’s what I do regardless but I don’t leave my house for next to nothing and I acknowledge that I’m extremely privileged to be able to do so.


THANK YOU!

People think the
vaccine makes them
super 'Rona proof.

I have lost count
of all the people
that walk into 
our office and 
happen to notice
I am wearing a 
mask and then
ask if they need
one before quickly adding
"I am vaccinated tho'
so that is why
I am not wearing it."

Considering that all
the people I 
know with some
sense who are
vaccinated are as
serious about 
masks as I am,
the point you make
goes without saying.

IMO same pple who
were against masks
before the vaccine
and are now vaxxed
(and still against masks)
are the superspreaders.

They are the same
folks who ranted 
about all the guidelines
infringing on their
freedom and rights
so they don't care
about precautions.


----------



## PatDM'T

Ganjababy said:


> Regarding going back to work after 5 days. They do not have a choice. Otherwise the workplaces will be empty. Which is not good. Especially in healthcare. The Ontario gov just said as long as you do not have symptoms you can go back to work. It is dire in these here streets…


With healthcare workers
at least they are
wearing full PPE
and so protecting
themselves and others.

But John Boy,
with his "no one
will take away
my liberties" mantra,
going back to work
unmasked (and you
know he ain't 
social distancing
or washing hands)
after only 5 days
is not OK IMO
no matter how 
many ways I 
look at it.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Exactly- you can’t have it both ways. I can respect people who aren’t vaccinated BUT wear masks/social distance. It’s these anti everything that got me


----------



## lavaflow99

PatDM'T said:


> *With healthcare workers
> at least they are
> wearing full PPE
> and so protecting
> themselves and others.*
> 
> But John Boy,
> with his "no one
> will take away
> my liberties" mantra,
> going back to work
> unmasked (and you
> know he ain't
> social distancing
> or washing hands)
> after only 5 days
> is not OK IMO
> no matter how
> many ways I
> look at it.









You think at bolded?  yeah.....






Slippery slope.  Very very dangerous.


----------



## lavaflow99

CDC recommendations sent to me from the Virginia Board of Medicine.  Note that last column (Crisis)


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


> You think at bolded?  yeah.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slippery slope.  Very very dangerous.


Well, I live in
an area of Trumpians
who refuse to do
anything right.

But surprisingly,
for most hospital
or health center
appts I have had,
since March 2020,
masks have been
required.

The only places
masks were not
reinforced were my
doctor's office
and the chiropractor.

*All the nurses
and lab technicians
who've attended to me
or touched me have 
been in full PPE.*

You do have a point
about PPE not being
necessarily mandatory
and worn in all
healthcare situations, but
*IMO, THAT is 
what the mandates 
ought to be about 
for first responders.*

Not some invisible
vaccine that 'Rona
keeps dodging and
still making people
ill and thus contagious.
*But visible proof
that all can see
and know for sure
that they and
we are shielded
from 'Rona whether
it is around or not.*

(I bet many
healthcare workers who
walked out in
defiance of the
vaccine mandate would
still be working
if PPE was what
was demanded and
not the vaccine.
Then we would
not be complaining
about a shortage
of healthcare personnel.)


----------



## lavaflow99

PatDM'T said:


> Well, I live in
> an area of Trumpians
> who refuse to do
> anything right.
> 
> But surprisingly,
> for most hospital
> or health center
> appts I have had,
> since March 2020,
> masks have been
> required.
> 
> The only places
> masks were not
> reinforced were my
> doctor's office
> and the chiropractor.
> 
> *All the nurses
> and lab technicians
> who've attended to me
> or touched me have
> been in full PPE.*
> 
> You do have a point
> about PPE not being
> necessarily mandatory
> and worn in all
> healthcare situations, but
> *IMO, THAT is
> what the mandates
> ought to be about
> for first responders.*
> 
> Not some invisible
> vaccine that 'Rona
> keeps dodging and
> still making people
> ill and thus contagious.
> *But visible proof
> that all can see
> and know for sure
> that they and
> we are shielded
> from 'Rona whether
> it is around or not.*
> 
> (I bet many
> healthcare workers who
> walked out in
> defiance of the
> vaccine mandate would
> still be working
> if PPE was what
> was demanded and
> not the vaccine.
> Then we would
> not be complaining
> about a shortage
> of healthcare personnel.)


Glad to see that healthcare centers in your area are falling in line.  And I agree.  I have never seen a fellow employee maskless around patients.  I was thinking about the times when I would exit a patient room that was next to the nurse/med assistant desk and I would see the MA and nurse both pull up the mask :eyeroll:  So that means they were chip chopping it up at the desk without their masks.  Or just wearing a surgical mask when swabbing patients (no eyeshield no N95).  There won't be a lot of takers to wear an N95 for a whole shift.  So these CDC recs for crisis management are saying that a HCW who is positive can return to work after 5 days and wear an N95 for their subsequent shifts.






We are going to get a lot of folks lying about symptoms.


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


> Glad to see that healthcare centers in your area are falling in line.  And I agree.  I have never seen a fellow employee maskless around patients.  I was thinking about the times when I would exit a patient room that was next to the nurse/med assistant desk and I would see the MA and nurse both pull up the mask :eyeroll:  So that means they were chip chopping it up at the desk without their masks.  Or just wearing a surgical mask when swabbing patients (no eyeshield no N95).  There won't be a lot of takers to wear an N95 for a whole shift.  So these CDC recs for crisis management are saying that a HCW who is positive can return to work after 5 days and wear an N95 for their subsequent shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get a lot of folks lying about symptoms.


You ain't lying.
But that scenario
IMO is better than
"Oh no masks
needed at all
if vaccinated".
At least they
are making a bit
of an effort to
contain their 'Rona
as you walk by.
Or at least there
is a rule in place
or they would
not pull them up
just coz you
are there.

No rule will
ever be followed
by all and that
is why we have
thieves, killers,
rapists etc.

But at least
with the masks
or PPE being
required even if
some won't adhere,
you can see
who is dangerous
and stay away.

I do not expect
anyone to wear
masks at every
minute of the day.

Heck when alone/
not around others,
eating, walking outside,
or driving alone...
I do not wear
my mask either.

But any time
someone approaches
or I need to speak
to someone, I pull
it up.

If we all did
that, then we
might have hope.

Any healthcare person
taking PPE for granted
when they happen
to be at the
frontlines and have
access to PPE
gets no sympathy
from me.

That would be
like going into
a active shooter
zone to handle the
situation with no
bulletproof vest.

You can't be
careless and then
complain about the
people determined not
to get vaxxed and
blame them for
making you ill.

YOU ought to
worry about yourself
and make sure YOU
are taking precautions
for YOU and realize
you cannot make
anyone else do
what YOU want.


----------



## Keen

lavaflow99 said:


> Glad to see that healthcare centers in your area are falling in line.  And I agree.  I have never seen a fellow employee maskless around patients.  I was thinking about the times when I would exit a patient room that was next to the nurse/med assistant desk and I would see the MA and nurse both pull up the mask :eyeroll:  So that means they were chip chopping it up at the desk without their masks.  Or just wearing a surgical mask when swabbing patients (no eyeshield no N95).  There won't be a lot of takers to wear an N95 for a whole shift.  So these CDC recs for crisis management are saying that a HCW who is positive can return to work after 5 days and wear an N95 for their subsequent shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get a lot of folks lying about symptoms.


I know a nurse who tested positive.  Today, day six after her positive test, the hospital called to check if she is not experiencing symptoms so she can come to work.
She called me laughing because I had warned her not to let her co-workers know her symptoms got much better.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I can appreciate that this must’ve been a hard decision if she waited this long to get vaccinated.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


>


I appreciate her actions but I think I would've stayed masked up and taken the test after the plane landed.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Didn't her adoptive father die of covid-19 recently? That probably prompted this move to get vaccinated


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## TrulyBlessed

lavaflow99 said:


>



We are really setting new world records with this.


----------



## Seattle Slew

My ATL teacher friend says districts are gearing up for an online return to learning from winter break. And my sister, who is an infectious diseases doc (just passed her boards y’all!) says her kids’ district in Seattle are talking about the same thing. Sis says the physicians of the area just had a “town hall meeting” about the exponential spread of this variant. She anticipates a roll back of restrictions/rules. Aka no more dining out, even w masks.

Nothing from my district yet. We shall see.


----------



## yamilee21

Meanwhile, idiotic NYC, with over 110,000 lab-diagnosed new cases since Christmas Day - that’s NOT counting all of the positive home test kits, or the symptomatic people who haven’t tested at all - just had the Dept. of Education send out a notice that public schools will be open in person on January 3rd. 20% of people able to test are turning up positive, but let’s keep going, and, oh yes, have a super-spreader New Years Eve celebration in Times Square while we’re at it.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Oi


----------



## yamilee21

Something that is really frustrating is that there have been a bunch of news articles about the importance of obtaining N95 or KN95 masks, but the majority of the available ones are still counterfeit. Why aren’t authentic N95s being made easily available to us, if we need to keep the economy going so much instead of shutting down?


----------



## MamaBear2012

Seattle Slew said:


> *My ATL teacher friend says districts are gearing up for an online return to learning from winter break.* And my sister, who is an infectious diseases doc (just passed her boards y’all!) says her kids’ district in Seattle are talking about the same thing. Sis says the physicians of the area just had a “town hall meeting” about the exponential spread of this variant. She anticipates a roll back of restrictions/rules. Aka no more dining out, even w masks.
> 
> Nothing from my district yet. We shall see.


So...which district is she talking about?   We're in Atlanta and I have family/friends teaching and administrators in every metro Atlanta district but no one has mentioned anything yet. The kids do all have devices that they could use for virtual learning in our district, but most kids didn't bring them home before the break. In fact, the school board was talking about potentially dropping the mask mandate. We know that's definitely not happening now. But I can't see us doing virtual school when the break is over when the CDC is now basically like, "If you test positive, take a nap, then wake up and get back to work."


----------



## Evolving78

Seattle Slew said:


> My ATL teacher friend says districts are gearing up for an online return to learning from winter break. And my sister, who is an infectious diseases doc (just passed her boards y’all!) says her kids’ district in Seattle are talking about the same thing. Sis says the physicians of the area just had a “town hall meeting” about the exponential spread of this variant. She anticipates a roll back of restrictions/rules. Aka no more dining out, even w masks.
> 
> Nothing from my district yet. We shall see.


I couldn’t seem to get into the school board meeting, so I wonder what is going to happen. My county will require showing proof of vaccinations to enter certain establishments next week. People are still not taking this serious. I hope the schools out here go into remote learning. The HS district sent a letter home discussing protocols to take if your child shows symptoms and what to look out for, but I don’t think they have any plans to shut down. I hope they have put things in place to get the school violence under control too.


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> Something that is really frustrating is that there have been a bunch of news articles about the importance of obtaining N95 or KN95 masks, but the majority of the available ones are still counterfeit. Why aren’t authentic N95s being made easily available to us, if we need to keep the economy going so much instead of shutting down?


That bothered me too and they are not cheap.


----------



## lavaflow99

Seattle Slew said:


> My ATL teacher friend says districts are gearing up for an online return to learning from winter break. And *my sister, who is an infectious diseases doc (just passed her boards y’all!)* says her kids’ district in Seattle are talking about the same thing. Sis says the physicians of the area just had a “town hall meeting” about the exponential spread of this variant. She anticipates a roll back of restrictions/rules. Aka no more dining out, even w masks.
> 
> Nothing from my district yet. We shall see.


Congrats to your sister!


----------



## lavaflow99

One hospital I work at in Maryland sent an email they have entered crisis status and attached the same table I posted earlier from the CDC. 

We have regressed from any progress we made in 2021 and things are about to be real dark. 

Buckle up folks because January (my birthday month) is about to be the bumpiest ride yet!


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Seattle Slew

MamaBear2012 said:


> So...which district is she talking about?   We're in Atlanta and I have family/friends teaching and administrators in every metro Atlanta district but no one has mentioned anything yet. The kids do all have devices that they could use for virtual learning in our district, but most kids didn't bring them home before the break. In fact, the school board was talking about potentially dropping the mask mandate. We know that's definitely not happening now. But I can't see us doing virtual school when the break is over when the CDC is now basically like, "If you test positive, take a nap, then wake up and get back to work."


I believe it’s a charter network/district? I keep forgetting she’s no longer Fulton. But also keep in mind this is third hand info. Look out for communication from your district admin!


----------



## Seattle Slew

Seattle says school is closed Monday (I think due to snow) and they want all kids rested before they return.

I’m not sure how this superintendent plans to do that…


----------



## MamaBear2012

A Walgreens pharmacy had to close a few cities over from me because both pharmacists have Covid. The Fulton County DMV is closed because of Covid. Covid is definitely like, "Ok, you don't have to shut things down, I'll do it for you." 

I think it was 6 different hospital systems here in Atlanta issued a joint statement basically saying they are overwhelmed. They are asking people who think they have Covid to go to appropriate testing sites rather than the emergency rooms, to mask up, vaccinate...you know all the stuff that they've been saying for the last two years. I know one testing site that closed because the workers...got Covid. And I've been reading that several others have lines that are wrapping around several blocks. 

My family and I have spent the holiday break in the house!! We got a puppy, we've gone to the grocery store, I've gone to the library, and my parents came over on Christmas day. That's it. And ringing in the New Year...we'll be right in this house!


----------



## shasha8685

My university has mandated that everyone wear masks again.

I'm interested to see if they are going to shift back to virtual learning......


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> One hospital I work at in Maryland sent an email they have entered crisis status and attached the same table I posted earlier from the CDC.
> 
> We have regressed from any progress we made in 2021 and things are about to be real dark.
> 
> Buckle up folks because January (my birthday month) is about to be the bumpiest ride yet!



Another hospital I am credentialed at just sent a similar email (this one is in the University of Maryland Hospital System).  Here is a few concerning parts:


Documentation standards will be relaxed but please ensure that your notes convey essential information to other clinical staff and providers.
If collaborating with emergency measures requires you to change your care of a patient in a way that is safe but not your normal practice, IT has enabled you to use the following Smartphrase. You may use it as needed in patient care documentation, along with an objective description of the decision being made and how the patient’s care will continue to be safe and effective. The following language can be inserted by using the dot phrase “*.crisisstandardsofcare*”:
o *At the direction of Hospital Incident Command, we have implemented a modified care model and are currently working under adjusted/crisis policies, procedures, and processes due to the significant operational challenges the hospital is currently facing.*

Not the time to get sick.


----------



## BrownBetty

shasha8685 said:


> My university has mandated that everyone wear masks again.
> 
> I'm interested to see if they are going to shift back to virtual learning......


It was optional before?


----------



## shasha8685

BrownBetty said:


> It was optional before?


It was mandatory for all, then it was optional, now it's mandatory again.

Considering that I am in Alabama, this is better than what I was seeing around town.


----------



## Ganjababy

My department is on outbreak for the first time since the pandemic started. We were able to stave off this virus for 2 years because we were very circumspect in the way we handled the outbreak. We introduced most of the measures before they were enforced by public health like mask policies and not working in other facilities (though that is no longer feasible). Six people and counting tested positive for COVID-19 this last week. All staff. It started with two staff member’s family getting It. The patients will def get it. They are vulnerable and most are elderly.

Dh had his BF and his wife and toddler coming over for 2 days. We cancelled. I was unsure if I was overreacting but then realized they had only one jab! They vaccinated late as they were the “wait and see” crew. Plus I think they need to keep their baby away from everyone.


----------



## snoop

Ganjababy said:


> My department is on outbreak for the first time since the pandemic started. We were able to stave off this virus for 2 years because we were very circumspect in the way we handled the outbreak. We introduced most of the measures before they were enforced by public health like mask policies and not working in other facilities (though that is no longer feasible). Six people and counting tested positive for COVID-19 this last week. All staff. It started with two staff member’s family getting It. The patients will def get it. They are vulnerable and most are elderly.
> 
> Dh had his BF and his wife and toddler coming over for 2 days. We cancelled. I was unsure if I was overreacting but then realized they had only one jab! They vaccinated late as they were the “wait and see” crew. Plus I think they need to keep their baby away from everyone.



I feel like we're going to be in for a rough ride over the next couple of weeks.  It sounds like Ford is saying "to hell with it" and opening everything up.  

A friend tried to "argue" with me that our previous lockdowns were based on ICU numbers and that they're not that high.  But that's only if you're basing them on the last wave.  We're quickly approaching the ICU numbers of the first wave and I haven't heard anything to say that we're much more capable of handling those (lower) numbers now vs the first time.


----------



## Melaninme

Redirect Notice


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## oneastrocurlie

yamilee21 said:


> Meanwhile, idiotic NYC, with over 110,000 lab-diagnosed new cases since Christmas Day - that’s NOT counting all of the positive home test kits, or the symptomatic people who haven’t tested at all - just had the Dept. of Education send out a notice that public schools will be open in person on January 3rd. 20% of people able to test are turning up positive, but let’s keep going, and, oh yes, have a super-spreader New Years Eve celebration in Times Square while we’re at it.



I'm really surprised NYE in Times Square wasn't canceled.


----------



## lavaflow99

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm really surprised NYE in Times Square wasn't canceled.


Too much money has already been spent. They refuse to backpedal so close to game time


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Melaninme said:


>



They would say this as cases numbers are setting records. I see what they did there. And to think of all the positive test that aren't getting reported from folks testing at home.


----------



## PatDM'T

Been living in 
a bubble so 
just learned 
about this now.











						"Let's Go Darwin" Is Trending Online, but What Does the Phrase Actually Mean?
					

"Let's go Darwin" is a new phrase gaining popularity online, and some want to know what the phrase means and where it originally came from.




					www.distractify.com


----------



## discodumpling

I feel like I'm at the tail end of this thing! 5 days ain't enough. I finally had the strength to sit in my living room for 2 hrs, Sip some ginger tea and nibble on some Strawberries. Appetite is coming back and im thinking about a quick walk to the park on this final day of 2021.


----------



## BrownBetty

Omarion is making its way through my family, 5 more folks have it.  2 are telling me they have all the symptoms but they had a negative rapid test so it isn't covid.  I said "ok" and went on with my day. 
One fam member is out in bars and restaurants constantly.  They tell me they are shocked they caught it since they are so "careful".


----------



## Black Ambrosia

MamaBear2012 said:


> A Walgreens pharmacy had to close a few cities over from me because both pharmacists have Covid. The Fulton County DMV is closed because of Covid. Covid is definitely like, "Ok, you don't have to shut things down, I'll do it for you."
> 
> I think it was 6 different hospital systems here in Atlanta issued a joint statement basically saying they are overwhelmed. They are asking people who think they have Covid to go to appropriate testing sites rather than the emergency rooms, to mask up, vaccinate...you know all the stuff that they've been saying for the last two years. I know one testing site that closed because the workers...got Covid. And I've been reading that several others have lines that are wrapping around several blocks.
> 
> My family and I have spent the holiday break in the house!! We got a puppy, we've gone to the grocery store, I've gone to the library, and my parents came over on Christmas day. That's it. And ringing in the New Year...we'll be right in this house!


Idk if it's the same one but my sister was just telling me a Walgreens not far from her home (College Park area) was closed for the same reason.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Chile….


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## MamaBear2012

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idk if it's the same one but my sister was just telling me a Walgreens not far from her home (College Park area) was closed for the same reason.


This one is the Camp Creek location. This virus is just sweeping through cities.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Seattle Slew said:


> *My ATL teacher friend says districts are gearing up for an online return to learning from winter break.* And my sister, who is an infectious diseases doc (just passed her boards y’all!) says her kids’ district in Seattle are talking about the same thing. Sis says the physicians of the area just had a “town hall meeting” about the exponential spread of this variant. She anticipates a roll back of restrictions/rules. Aka no more dining out, even w masks.
> 
> Nothing from my district yet. We shall see.


Clayton was the first to say they are going virtual. Fulton followed up a few hours later. Dekalb just said they will too. So far, Atlanta Public is saying, "We'll test all staff on Monday since it's a teacher work day, and y'all get your kids tested before you send them on Tuesday."


----------



## Evolving78

TrulyBlessed said:


>


The rollercoaster continues.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## TrulyBlessed

lavaflow99 said:


>



Omg!


----------



## Seattle Slew

Glad I got both the COVID and Flu booster already. I got them at the same time.


----------



## awhyley

lavaflow99 said:


> Another hospital I am credentialed at just sent a similar email (this one is in the University of Maryland Hospital System).  Here is a few concerning parts:
> 
> 
> *Documentation standards will be relaxed* but please ensure that your notes convey essential information to other clinical staff and providers.
> If collaborating with emergency measures requires you to change your care of a patient in a way that is safe but not your normal practice, IT has enabled you to use the following Smartphrase. You may use it as needed in patient care documentation, along with an objective description of the decision being made and how the patient’s care will continue to be safe and effective. The following language can be inserted by using the dot phrase “*.crisisstandardsofcare*”:
> o *At the direction of Hospital Incident Command, we have implemented a modified care model and are currently working under adjusted/crisis policies, procedures, and processes due to the significant operational challenges the hospital is currently facing.*
> 
> Not the time to get sick.



That red part right there


----------



## Evolving78

Seattle Slew said:


> Glad I got both the COVID and Flu booster already. I got them at the same time.


I guess I need to edit my booster shot appointment… laughing to keep from crying…


----------



## dancinstallion

There is a viral infection going around that is not showing up as Covid, maybe it is Omicron but the tests are showing neg. My in laws are chronic carriers  
My sister in law came to visit over Christmas weekend and her kids were coughing up a storm.   Well I woke up with a fever and chills yesterday and my sister in law had to take her son to the hospital because of his fever that he had for 3 days and dehydration 
My sister in law and her kids got DH and DS sick in Sept, now me in December. This is not ok. I am pissed, I didn't even want their behinds to come over but dh begged.
They are the newschool of typhoid mary.

I broke my fever in 24 hours. Her kid has had a fever for 3 days that isn't relieved by Tylenol, do you think she listened on how to break his fever, nope SMH.

I forgot to add that sister in law showed dh a pic of her son (that his teacher sent her) being sent home from school in Nov because....wait for it.....a fever 
No child should be sick this much and often. And his sister nose is always blocked/clogged. There isn't that much allergies or sinuses in the world to be always blocked like this. 

I told dh that he needs to talk to her before I do because I am not going to be nice.


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> There is a viral infection going around that is not showing up as Covid, maybe it is Omicron but the tests are showing neg. My in laws are chronic carriers
> My sister in law came to visit over Christmas weekend and her kids were coughing up a storm.   Well I woke up with a fever and chills yesterday and my sister in law had to take her son to the hospital because of his fever that he had for 3 days and dehydration
> My sister in law and her kids got DH and DS sick in Sept, now me in December. This is not ok. I am pissed, I didn't even want their behinds to come over but dh begged.
> They are the newschool of typhoid mary.
> 
> I broke my fever in 24 hours. Her kid has had a fever for 3 days that isn't relieved by Tylenol, do you think she listened on how to break his fever, nope SMH.
> 
> I forgot to add that sister in law showed dh a pic of her son (that his teacher sent her) being sent home from school in Nov because....wait for it.....a fever
> No child should be sick this much and often. And his sister nose is always blocked/clogged. There isn't that much allergies or sinuses in the world to be always blocked like this.
> 
> I told dh that he needs to talk to her before I do because I am not going to be nice.


You need to just have that talk with her. You were pretty much given the invitation to do so when they came to visit and you got sick.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> *There is a viral infection going around that is not showing up as Covid, maybe it is Omicron but the tests are showing neg.* My in laws are chronic carriers
> My sister in law came to visit over Christmas weekend and her kids were coughing up a storm.   Well I woke up with a fever and chills yesterday and my sister in law had to take her son to the hospital because of his fever that he had for 3 days and dehydration
> My sister in law and her kids got DH and DS sick in Sept, now me in December. This is not ok. I am pissed, I didn't even want their behinds to come over but dh begged.
> They are the newschool of typhoid mary.


You think the tests aren't sensitive enough to pick up omicron? Are you following the same steps you would for covid? If it's something else, how is that normally detected?


----------



## MamaBear2012

dancinstallion said:


> There is a viral infection going around that is not showing up as Covid, maybe it is Omicron but the tests are showing neg. My in laws are chronic carriers
> My sister in law came to visit over Christmas weekend and her kids were coughing up a storm.   Well I woke up with a fever and chills yesterday and my sister in law had to take her son to the hospital because of his fever that he had for 3 days and dehydration
> My sister in law and her kids got DH and DS sick in Sept, now me in December. This is not ok. I am pissed, I didn't even want their behinds to come over but dh begged.
> They are the newschool of typhoid mary.
> 
> I broke my fever in 24 hours. Her kid has had a fever for 3 days that isn't relieved by Tylenol, do you think she listened on how to break his fever, nope SMH.
> 
> I forgot to add that sister in law showed dh a pic of her son (that his teacher sent her) being sent home from school in Nov because....wait for it.....a fever
> No child should be sick this much and often. And his sister nose is always blocked/clogged. There isn't that much allergies or sinuses in the world to be always blocked like this.
> 
> I told dh that he needs to talk to her before I do because I am not going to be nice.


I was just talking to a friend about viral loads this morning. I worked in HIV/AIDS for several years, so that's where my knowledge base about viruses comes from. The CDC is doing too much and not enough, so I can only lean on my HIV understanding.

So, one of the things that I used to talk to my patients about (I'm a social worker) is medication compliance. If my patients adhered to their medication regimen, then they could take their viral load (the amount of virus in their bodies) down to "undetectable". And when they were undetectable, even if they had unprotected sex, it was unlikely that they would spread the virus. That didn't mean that they no longer had HIV, it just meant that the virus was low enough to be "undetectable" in that moment. If they stopped taking their medication as prescribed, the virus would multiply in their bodies. And if they continued to be reckless with their medication (taking it off and on), then the virus was smart enough to make that cocktail one that no longer worked for them. 

In my mind, there are plenty of people who are testing "too early" or they don't have enough of the virus in their body for it to be detected. But in a few days, if testing again, the viral load would be substantial enough to be detected on the test. In fact, if you take a PCR test, it will show up as "detected" if positive. Again, I'm just thinking about this from the lens of the work that I used to do, and Covid could be very different, but I think that plenty of people have/had Covid, but are testing at the wrong time.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Whew, chile, I was talking about this when covid first came out. Let me go ahead and schedule this flu shot and hope it's effective against this year's strain. I want no parts of this.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

MamaBear2012 said:


> I was just talking to a friend about viral loads this morning. I worked in HIV/AIDS for several years, so that's where my knowledge base about viruses comes from. The CDC is doing too much and not enough, so I can only lean on my HIV understanding.
> 
> So, one of the things that I used to talk to my patients about (I'm a social worker) is medication compliance. If my patients adhered to their medication regimen, then they could take their viral load (the amount of virus in their bodies) down to "undetectable". And when they were undetectable, even if they had unprotected sex, it was unlikely that they would spread the virus. That didn't mean that they no longer had HIV, it just meant that the virus was low enough to be "undetectable" in that moment. If they stopped taking their medication as prescribed, the virus would multiply in their bodies. And if they continued to be reckless with their medication (taking it off and on), then the virus was smart enough to make that cocktail one that no longer worked for them.
> 
> *In my mind, there are plenty of people who are testing "too early" or they don't have enough of the virus in their body for it to be detected. But in a few days, if testing again, the viral load would be substantial enough to be detected on the test. *In fact, if you take a PCR test, it will show up as "detected" if positive. Again, I'm just thinking about this from the lens of the work that I used to do, and Covid could be very different, but I think that plenty of people have/had Covid, but are testing at the wrong time.



Yup. This. I ran across a graphic explaining this the other day.

Source: https://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-trust-rapid-covid-test-result-2021-12


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


> You think the tests aren't sensitive enough to pick up omicron? Are you following the same steps you would for covid? If it's something else, how is that normally detected?



I am treating it just like Covid, I have/had same symptoms as Omicron fever chills stuffy nose and now cough in 2 days. Deep in My ear canals were very very itchy,  I get a PCR on Monday but I don't think it will show. There were no earlier appointments. I don't feel sick but I do feel pissed off. I want to fight my sister in law and her husband.  
Now I am stuck quarantined in my bedroom.

I think her son has omicron and it isn't being detected, or he already had covid and is now having pneumonia or other viral infection post covid and that is why he is neg

Our air purifiers didn't purify enough. I want to toss them bad boys in the trash, we had them on full blast the whole time too.


----------



## MamaBear2012

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Yup. This. I ran across a graphic explaining this the other day.
> 
> Source: https://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-trust-rapid-covid-test-result-2021-12


Oooh, yep. It's just as I thought then. 

Now I'd be interested to see if the idea of a high viral load making it easier to be passed on to others is the same. Since the two viruses obviously have different ways of transmission, I'm not sure. 

The friend that I was talking to about viral loads was recently diagnosed with Covid - her and her whole family. So her mom came to help them out. My friend has been wearing two masks and kind of staying away from her mother, but she said that she thinks it's been long enough so she is taking off her mask today. I was asking her if she had retested to see if she's still testing "positive" and she said that she hadn't planned to retest. I really can't blame her since the CDC has given so many mixed messages. But that's why I was even thinking about viral loads. 

I'm sure one day we'll all look back at this time and have so many more answers than we do now. At least I hope that's the case.


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> My sister in law and her kids got DH and DS sick in Sept, now me in December. This is not ok. I am pissed, *I didn't even want their behinds to come over but dh begged.*
> They are the newschool of typhoid mary.
> 
> I broke my fever in 24 hours. Her kid has had a fever for 3 days that isn't relieved by Tylenol, do you think she listened on how to break his fever, nope SMH.
> 
> I forgot to add that sister in law showed dh a pic of her son (that his teacher sent her) being sent home from school in Nov because....wait for it.....a fever
> No child should be sick this much and often. And his sister nose is always blocked/clogged. There isn't that much allergies or sinuses in the world to be always blocked like this.
> 
> I told dh that he needs to talk to her before I do because I am not going to be nice.



My friend got jokes.

Me: I didn't want my in laws over but in marriage you have to compromise

Her: you compromised your immune system

 
Good one, I was caught slipping in my own house with my guards down. I will take the L


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

So I def had a good cry yesterday. No one died ya'll I'm just tired....

I had to gently as possibly chew out my mom (no yelling) bc she spent NYE/New Years day and after with her friends at the Hardrock and the hotel. She facetimed me yesterday about it and told me she was staying there. She also told me her husband has COVID and has been very sick since he tested positive on Tuesday. I was like...um...did you test: Her: "No! I feel fine." Me: (sigh)--"okaaay...but mom you could be positive and spreading it to your friends. Protocol dictates you're presumptive positive and he is SYMPTOMATIC....Remember, this is how its spread because some people never have symptoms." She also fibbed bout having access to a test (of course cause lines are crowded now)....But then when I called my sister who forgot to tell me our stepdad was sick (he has severe asthma, and he is fine)....she said--no I thought mom used the other home test I dropped everything in the middle of work last week to drop off at their house.... She left town 2 days after his positive test. Not 5 days. he is still very symptomatic. 


Not to mention my unvaxxed cousins who party a lot who are now sick with COVID---but not before coming to my granny's house where my dad and his wife live to keep granny company. My dad is under prostate cancer treatment and his wife, she has health issues. The cousins came by on Christmas and were positive by the 27th with moderate symptoms. My dad complained of mild cold symptoms but initiated his health/herbs/supplement protocol and says he felt much better within a day. He is vaccinated. I told him not to let anyone in that house who is not masked. He didn't know this about cancer anyways because he said they were all over there hugging and kissing everyone. He will tell granny who will lay down the law cause her oldest and favorite granddaughter says so. She is also the family mouthpiece. They know cuz is crazy and can make a 7 hour drive in 5 on 1 tank of gas as well. 

But I'm tired cause Omicron done took out 2 staff members, we got 3 more out pending test results this fine Monday morning. Another is out bc the vaccine booster had her sick. One needing to go home NOW bc the vaccine made her sick as well.  So we are stretched thinner than again. I'm tired because the last 2 weeks I've been coming home like a zombie pushing myself through the holidays and I got reckless blood relations including my mom who isn't aware she needs to sacrifice partying....and is looking to go on a cruise with her same friends in 2 weeks. Its free. We think we can talk her out of it. I'm just tired. 

**its not the going out...its the going out when you have been exposed to a SYMPTOMATIC positive person**

We thought by 2022 we'd be winding down as a conservative prediction. I'm pushing this out to 2024/2025 with how people behave alone. Vaccines won't save us. Behaviors are killing us.


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m sorry @naturalgyrl5199 - I resigned myself to the same timeline last year but my anxiety isn’t on 10 because I at least have access to the vaccine and I’m fully dosed and boosted. All you can do is what you already been doing and love your wayward family from afar. I’ve already resigned myself to the fact that @Crackers Phinn stared:everyone ain’t gonna make and it’s not your job to protect them from themselves.

I think of it this way- COVID is a more acute version of watching all of us carry on with the bad habits that eventually catch up to us in spite of many warning:
- the morbidly obese continuing with poor life style habits 
- the smokers smoking after bypass surgery
- the alcoholics drinking themselves to death 
- men refusing/delaying their annual exams 
   colonoscopies and urologists wondering why 
   they have stage 4 colon and prostate cancer bc 
   those exams are gay.

It is what it is.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Melaninme said:


> Redirect Notice


This is good for SA but know that its a criminal offense in SA to be out in public without a mask. So they have other things in place to mitigate spread. They also have other issues with how they respond to COVID. We can use this as an FYI but we cannot expect the same to happen in the US because of our behaviors. Which is unfortunate.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> I’m sorry @naturalgyrl5199 - I resigned myself to the same timeline last year but my anxiety isn’t on 10 because I at least have access to the vaccine and I’m fully dosed and boosted. All you can do is what you already been doing and love your wayward family from afar. I’ve already resigned myself to the fact that @Crackers Phinn stared:everyone ain’t gonna make and it’s not your job to protect them from themselves.
> 
> I think of it this way- COVID is a more acute version of watching all of us carry on with the bad habits that eventually catch up to us in spite of many warning:
> - the morbidly obese continuing with poor life style habits
> - the smokers smoking after bypass surgery
> - the alcoholics drinking themselves to death
> - men refusing/delaying their annual exams
> colonoscopies and urologists wondering why
> they have stage 4 colon and prostate cancer bc
> those exams are gay.
> 
> It is what it is.


Sad Facts. 
But I'm not finna let these dummies in my family hurt my vulnerable family members who ARE doing the right thing... Fortunately dad is vaxxed and boosted so he has that going. So is grandma and step mom. Plus he eats so healthy. But them dummies have to stay away.


Man I had a client today: Pregnant. Smokes weed and cigarettes. Doesn't care. Doesn't take nausea meds because its "artificial" but I reminded her those cigs are full of contaminants as is her weed source.


----------



## fula97

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Sad Facts.
> But I'm not finna let these dummies in my family hurt my vulnerable family members who ARE doing the right thing... Fortunately dad is vaxxed and boosted so he has that going. So is grandma and step mom. Plus he eats so healthy. But them dummies have to stay away.
> 
> 
> Man I had a client today: Pregnant. Smokes weed and cigarettes. Doesn't care. Doesn't take nausea meds because its "artificial" but I reminded her those cigs are full of contaminants as is her weed source.


this sucks and I'm sorry you are getting it at both ends.At home and work. I don't play with people. Xmas dinner with extended family was cancelled since Aunt and Cousin came down with Covid not a surprise since they were hanging out at what I call the family fun house. All MTA, and CO employees they are passing Covid around like skittles. 

NYE I was in CT and we were hosting a dinner. We went from 15 to 6. The others tested positive for Covid. And people think I'm extra for requiring you take a test if you are coming to my house for an extended time.


----------



## snoop

Has anyone seen anything on efficacy regarding the Pfizer/Moderna combinations

3 Pfizer vs 3 Moderna 
2 Pfizer + Moderna booster and the other way around?


----------



## yamilee21

snoop said:


> Has anyone seen anything on efficacy regarding the Pfizer/Moderna combinations
> 
> 3 Pfizer vs 3 Moderna
> 2 Pfizer + Moderna booster and the other way around?


I haven’t seen data on mixed vaccines yet (other than initial J&J plus either Pfizer or Moderna), but Moderna alone has consistently appeared to be slightly more effective than Pfizer. However, there has always been a bit of a doubt as to the significance of the difference, e.g., whether it was because the Moderna was approved afterward, so the efficacy had less time to wane than Pfizer; or whether it was because the initial doses were 4 weeks apart instead of only 3. Anecdotally, initial Pfizer plus Moderna booster is being seen as an upgrade, whereas the reverse is being seen as a downgrade, although there doesn’t seem to be any information to back this up yet.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Set my oldest an appointment for the COVID vaccine. This lil' girl talmbout: "fiiiiinallly"
She 8.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

My job sent out 5 "someone in the office has covid" emails yesterday. There was another 5 the previous Thursday. And there's been 1 today so far. They've walked back their stance on feeling confident about returning to the office early in the year and are back to following the CDC's case tracker by county. It's red and it's gonna be red folks.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I turned on my local news today and see that our governor DeathSantis is talking about "prioritizing" who can get covid tested... when we're in the throes of this uptick due to Omicron. He's now using talking points around high value versus low value testing. Ugh... what?!



> _Florida Surgeon General Dr. Joseph Ladapo joined DeSantis during the briefing Monday to speak on a new testing philosophy the state will begin implementing during a time when people have been flooding testing sites, leading to long lines.
> 
> *Ladapo said this wouldn't be a restriction on testing but rather a new emphasis on "high-value" testing versus "low-value" testing. Ladapo explained this would give priority to tests that would "likely change outcomes" based on a positive or negative result. *
> 
> Ladapo used the example of an elderly grandmother given more testing consideration over an 8-year-old 3rd grader. Ladapo said more detailed guidance would be coming soon.
> 
> "We need to unwind this sort of planning and living one's life around testing. Without it, we're going to be stuck in the same cycle," Ladapo said. "So it's really time for people to be living, to make the decisions they want regarding vaccination, to enjoy the fact that many people have natural immunity. And to unwind this preoccupation with only COVID as determining the boundaries and constraints and possibilities of life. And we're going to start that in Florida."_



I'm waiting to see what coming "details" are going to released, but I'm assuming that "likely [to] change outcomes" means high risk of death. If you're not in that group, then good luck securing a test. 

This also brings to mind his buddy Tr*mp's claims that high covid rates are due to high testing   ... and oh yeah, he's up for re-election this year. Keeping rates low on paper works for his campaign. 

Article link: https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/p...rence/67-5d14339b-a9d4-4d85-98a3-84a89424dc9b


----------



## HappyAtLast

snoop said:


> Has anyone seen anything on efficacy regarding the Pfizer/Moderna combinations
> 
> 3 Pfizer vs 3 Moderna
> 2 Pfizer + Moderna booster and the other way around?


I was just coming in to ask this. I received Pfizer and was considering the Moderna booster because (I think) they have different mechanisms of action.

I read on one hospital site that the Moderna booster is actually a half dose of the full dose, but I couldn't find that info in the CDC site. Does anyone know?


----------



## HappyAtLast

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I turned on my local news today and see that our governor DeathSantis is talking about "prioritizing" who can get covid tested... when we're in the throes of this uptick due to Omicron. He's now using talking points around high value versus low value testing. Ugh... what?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see what coming "details" are going to released, but I'm assuming that "likely [to] change outcomes" means high risk of death. If you're not in that group, then good luck securing a test.
> 
> This also brings to mind his buddy Tr*mp's claims that high covid rates are due to high testing   ... and oh yeah, he's up for re-election this year. Keeping rates low on paper works for his campaign.
> 
> Article link: https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/p...rence/67-5d14339b-a9d4-4d85-98a3-84a89424dc9b


I've been trying to leave this state for years. Ugh! Only thing keeping me here is my DH.


----------



## Evolving78

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I turned on my local news today and see that our governor DeathSantis is talking about "prioritizing" who can get covid tested... when we're in the throes of this uptick due to Omicron. He's now using talking points around high value versus low value testing. Ugh... what?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see what coming "details" are going to released, but I'm assuming that "likely [to] change outcomes" means high risk of death. If you're not in that group, then good luck securing a test.
> 
> This also brings to mind his buddy Tr*mp's claims that high covid rates are due to high testing   ... and oh yeah, he's up for re-election this year. Keeping rates low on paper works for his campaign.
> 
> Article link: https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/p...rence/67-5d14339b-a9d4-4d85-98a3-84a89424dc9b


That’s what I’m getting from all of this too.


----------



## yamilee21

HappyAtLast said:


> I read on one hospital site that the Moderna booster is actually a half dose of the full dose, but I couldn't find that info in the CDC site. Does anyone know?


This is apparently true; I was listening to a radio show with a doctor yesterday, and someone called in saying that since the Moderna booster is 50% of the normal dose, should they get a second Moderna booster (4th shot) in order to get a full dose? The doctor was like, no, please don’t do that now, give your booster a chance to work.


----------



## yamilee21

As bad as things are in NY right now, and as delusional as the foolish old and new mayors are on insisting on keeping schools and everything else open right now, I really feel for the people of Texas and Florida. NY’s Governor and mayors may make mistakes that prolong the crisis, but Abbott and DeathSantis are straight trying to kill their people.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Welp. 2 more with COVID.

Day 2 returning to work and Now we have a total of 3 with COVID.

At the very least, someone came back from overseas so we aren't TOTALLY crippled. But geesh. I'm waiting with baited breath because school starts tomorrow. Tonight's school board meeting will be shenanigans. Especially when your school district has been on the National news once and a doctor in town has been Donkey of the Day. Sometimes I hate it here.

Not to mention--COLLEGES start tomorrow as well.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> As bad as things are in NY right now, and as delusional as the foolish old and new mayors are on insisting on keeping schools and everything else open right now,* I really feel for the people of Texas and Florida*. NY’s Governor and mayors may make mistakes that prolong the crisis, but Abbott and DeathSantis are straight trying to kill their people.


Prayers for me in Florida ya'll.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I turned on my local news today and see that our governor DeathSantis is talking about "prioritizing" who can get covid tested... when we're in the throes of this uptick due to Omicron. He's now using talking points around high value versus low value testing. Ugh... what?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see what coming "details" are going to released, but I'm assuming that "likely [to] change outcomes" means high risk of death. If you're not in that group, then good luck securing a test.
> 
> This also brings to mind his buddy Tr*mp's claims that high covid rates are due to high testing   ... and oh yeah, he's up for re-election this year. Keeping rates low on paper works for his campaign.
> 
> Article link: https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/p...rence/67-5d14339b-a9d4-4d85-98a3-84a89424dc9b


Of course there will be changes.

Less testing = less positive tests which LOOK LIKE success.

Whoopee.  

This is horrible for the schools because prioritizing kids to the BACK will have these kids so vulnerable.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

HappyAtLast said:


> I've been trying to leave this state for years. Ugh! Only thing keeping me here is my DH.



If the rest of my family didn't live here....


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> I am treating it just like Covid, I have/had same symptoms as Omicron fever chills stuffy nose and now cough in 2 days. Deep in My ear canals were very very itchy,  I get a PCR on Monday but I don't think it will show. There were no earlier appointments. I don't feel sick but I do feel pissed off. I want to fight my sister in law and her husband.
> Now I am stuck quarantined in my bedroom.
> 
> I think her son has omicron and it isn't being detected, or he already had covid and is now having pneumonia or other viral infection post covid and that is why he is neg
> 
> Our air purifiers didn't purify enough. I want to toss them bad boys in the trash, we had them on full blast the whole time too.



I am positive.  Fever and chills came back 2 days ago. I coughed clear mucus about 8 times total last 3 days. Which is a good sign. I am trying to stay hydrated. My nose blocks and unblocks as it pleases.
I don't feel sick. This is day 5 since onset of symptoms.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I can't see all the posts so my bad if ya'll already knowin but WTF????

New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France​


Spoiler: New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France



New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France​One thing that’s clear about the Covid-19 coronavirus, it can mutate. And mutate. And mutate. So it shouldn’t be a surprise that yet another new variant has been detected in France with 46 mutations and 37 deletions in its genetic code, many affecting the spike protein. This variant currently bears the name B.1.640.2, which may look like the beginning of a phone number in New Jersey. It’s also been temporarily dubbed the “variant IHU” because a team from the Méditerranée Infection University Hospital Institute (IHU) in Marseilles, France, was the first to report the variant in a pre-print uploaded to _MedRxiv_ on December 29.

So does this mean that the sky is falling? That you should start running around outside with your arms waving frantically in the air? That you’ll be wearing face masks forever? That you should add to the 30,182 rolls of toilet paper in your bedroom? That this pandemic will last forever? Umm, no, no, no, probably no, and heck no.

And, no, the “IHU” variant does not stand for the “I Hate You” variant:

Read the rest here New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France (forbes.com)


----------



## snoop

Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't see all the posts so my bad if ya'll already knowin but WTF????
> 
> New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France
> 
> 
> 
> New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France​​One thing that’s clear about the Covid-19 coronavirus, it can mutate. And mutate. And mutate. So it shouldn’t be a surprise that yet another new variant has been detected in France with 46 mutations and 37 deletions in its genetic code, many affecting the spike protein. This variant currently bears the name B.1.640.2, which may look like the beginning of a phone number in New Jersey. It’s also been temporarily dubbed the “variant IHU” because a team from the Méditerranée Infection University Hospital Institute (IHU) in Marseilles, France, was the first to report the variant in a pre-print uploaded to _MedRxiv_ on December 29.
> 
> So does this mean that the sky is falling? That you should start running around outside with your arms waving frantically in the air? That you’ll be wearing face masks forever? That you should add to the 30,182 rolls of toilet paper in your bedroom? That this pandemic will last forever? Umm, no, no, no, probably no, and heck no.
> 
> And, no, the “IHU” variant does not stand for the “I Hate You” variant:
> 
> Read the rest here New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France (forbes.com)



"A man living in southeastern France had returned home from a trip to *Cameroon*. Two days later he began experiencing mild respiratory symptoms."

I guess they've exhausted their South African covid links... time to move on to the next country...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Crackers Phinn said:


> I can't see all the posts so my bad if ya'll already knowin but WTF????
> 
> New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France
> 
> 
> 
> New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France​​One thing that’s clear about the Covid-19 coronavirus, it can mutate. And mutate. And mutate. So it shouldn’t be a surprise that yet another new variant has been detected in France with 46 mutations and 37 deletions in its genetic code, many affecting the spike protein. This variant currently bears the name B.1.640.2, which may look like the beginning of a phone number in New Jersey. It’s also been temporarily dubbed the “variant IHU” because a team from the Méditerranée Infection University Hospital Institute (IHU) in Marseilles, France, was the first to report the variant in a pre-print uploaded to _MedRxiv_ on December 29.
> 
> So does this mean that the sky is falling? That you should start running around outside with your arms waving frantically in the air? That you’ll be wearing face masks forever? That you should add to the 30,182 rolls of toilet paper in your bedroom? That this pandemic will last forever? Umm, no, no, no, probably no, and heck no.
> 
> And, no, the “IHU” variant does not stand for the “I Hate You” variant:
> 
> Read the rest here New ‘IHU’ B.1.640.2 Covid-19 Coronavirus Variant Detected In France (forbes.com)



Thankfully it's not new new. Saying thankfully doesn't seem right cause it's a thing in the first place. But you know what I mean. Although technically it's new to us the public.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Things seem grim now. But America's COVID situation could get better in 6-8 weeks
					

In the face of rising COVID-19 cases, Dr. Bob Wachter of the University of California, San Francisco, offers reasons to be hopeful about the pandemic's outlook in the months ahead.




					news.wosu.org
				




Things might seem pretty grim on the pandemic front right now. The U.S. is only a few days into the third calendar year of the pandemic and nearly 500,000 new COVID-19 cases are being counted daily.

The country hit another record high on Monday with 1,082,549 infections. So if it's hard to find a glimmer of hope, you're not alone. But Dr. Bob Wachter has a bit of hope to share.

Wachter chairs the Department of Medicine at the University of California, San Francisco, and took to Twitter last week to share his thoughts and predictions on how the country "could be in good shape, maybe even great shape in six to eight weeks."

He joined NPR's _All Things Considered_ to talk about the current case rates and hospitalization rates and how they might trend, the new antiviral COVID-19 pills and what the omicron variant will likely mean for the unvaccinated population.

_This interview has been edited for length and clarity._



Interview highlights​


Spoiler: Full article



Could the U.S. really be in "good shape" in terms of the pandemic in six to eight weeks?​

Yeah, I think that's the likeliest outcome. I should always caveat it by the fact that over the past two years, every time things have started looking good, something bad happens. So it's possible that will happen again. There'll be another variant that will be a curveball. But if that doesn't happen, I think the likeliest outcome for February and March is that we'll be in pretty good shape.

This virus being so transmissible but now, as we understand it, being milder than the prior variants could turn out to be very good news after a very awful January.

What are you seeing in terms of case rates and hospitalization rates, and what might you hope to see there in the coming weeks?​

What's happening now is the cases are exploding, as we've never seen before, and that really is a manifestation of how extraordinarily infectious omicron is. What we're not seeing is the same relationship between cases and hospitalizations. So the average case of omicron has about a 60% lower chance of landing you in the hospital than the average case of delta.

Now you might hear that and say that doesn't make sense. Why are the hospitals filling up? And the reason is, even if the average case is less likely to land you in the hospital, if there are twice or three or five times as many cases, then you will have more people laying in the hospital. So the short-term risk — and we're seeing it all over the country — is the hospitals will get filled with patients with omicron.

A fair number of doctors and nurses will be out sick with omicron. And so we have a pretty miserable month, even though the average patient has a lower chance of ending up in the hospital than he or she would have had if they had a case of delta, particularly if they're vaccinated.

But very importantly, for the people that chose not to be vaccinated — I think a very terrible choice, but who made that choice — there's a pretty good chance they're going to get a case of omicron, which will give them some immunity. And it's those two things combined — the fact that the average case is going to be milder, and more and more people are going to be immune to this virus — that gets us out of this pickle, I think, in February.

Antiviral COVID-19 pills are being rolled out. They're in small quantities so far, but what effect could these have in the coming weeks?​

Yeah, it's an important new part of our armamentarium. Up till now, we've really just had monoclonal antibodies to give to people at very high risk who got COVID but were not sick enough yet to be in the hospital. But two new pills have come out. The Pfizer is a much bigger deal than the Merck. The Merck lowers the probability that someone who gets a case of omicron will land in the hospital by 30%, the Pfizer by 90%.

So, it's in short supply. The supply is growing. Within a month or two, there will be a decent supply. So that is another very important tool that we'll have.

You're the chair of medicine at a big hospital there in San Francisco. Can your high-risk patients get these COVID pills?​

[They're] just starting to be available. We have them in some of our pharmacies, but we're having to triage them quite severely and be very selective about who gets them, but I think they'll become more and more available over time. It's a pretty tricky chemical compound to produce. So it is taking the company some time to produce them, but the supply should grow steadily over the next couple of months.

How are things looking for the unvaccinated? Where do you see their risks going in the next weeks and months?​

If you are unvaccinated and you're not being super careful, by which I mean wearing an N95 mask all the time if you're going indoors, it's almost hard to believe that you will not get this virus.

The problem is, people who are unvaccinated are hearing that the average case of omicron is milder. It is milder, but it's particularly milder for people that are vaccinated. For the people that are unvaccinated, the best estimates from the science so far are that maybe it's about 25% less likely to land you in the hospital, and you might say, "That's OK, good, it's milder." But if it's 25% less likely to land you in the hospital and you have a five times greater chance of becoming infected in the next month, that math doesn't land you in a good place.

That means that there are going to be more and more unvaccinated people who get omicron. A lot of them will end up in hospitals. A lot of them unfortunately will end up in ICUs, and a fair number of them will be the ones who die over the next four to six weeks as this hurricane sort of rampages through our country.

People are also hearing that the vaccines and boosters aren't worth it. They don't work because everybody we know is getting sick anyway. What do you say about this?​

Yeah, I can understand how people would feel that, but that's just not right. The vaccines and boosters are miraculous, and they are miraculous because what they do is markedly lower the probability that you will get very sick, go to the hospital, go to the ICU, end up on a ventilator and die.

There's no question that there are more breakthrough cases. This virus is very good at sidestepping some of your immunity, but the kind of case that you're going to have if you've had particularly three shots is so much more likely to be a mild case of a couple of days of cold or flu symptoms than it would be for the unvaccinated person. Those are the ones who are landing in the hospital, landing in the ICU, and ultimately, the deaths that we will have from omicron will be almost entirely in unvaccinated people.

Is there anything that could throw this prediction of hope off?​

Sure. Two big questions going forward in terms of how rosy the future might be. One is, how good is the immunity that a case of omicron gives you against another case of either omicron or another variant? I'm sure it'll be fine for a while. But does it last for three months or a year? That will make a difference in terms of whether the risk goes up, let's say, next winter.

And the second, of course, is this great unknown, which is, will there be another variant? And anybody who tells you they can predict that is making it up because nobody I know predicted delta. Nobody I know predicted omicron. And all that means is there could be something even nastier than omicron on the horizon. And that will change the projections. But for now, I think things look pretty good.

Copyright 2022 NPR. To see more, visit https://www.npr.org.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Welp. 2 more with COVID.
> 
> Day 2 returning to work and Now we have a total of 3 with COVID.
> 
> At the very least, someone came back from overseas so we aren't TOTALLY crippled. But geesh. I'm waiting with baited breath because school starts tomorrow. Tonight's school board meeting will be shenanigans. Especially when your school district has been on the National news once and a doctor in town has been Donkey of the Day. Sometimes I hate it here.
> 
> Not to mention--COLLEGES start tomorrow as well.


Add 2 more positives and 2 more pending.

We will be at 7 before you know it.

Mind you there are 10 of us here. My entire clerical team of 5 (not incl. their supervisor) has 4 out with COVID. All that's left is the supervisor and the one person who JUST got over COVID in December.

I'm actually gonna have to report this several miles up the chain and I will be cutting services back...A LOT.

I was smart enough to order a ton of laptops back in September when Delta was looking UGLY UGLY. I was called "overreacting." But the few people who were supposed to work from home so they don't have to use up all their sick leave were too winded to carry on client calls.


----------



## yamilee21

@naturalgyrl5199 Everyone I know in Florida has been posting maskless, indoor party pictures on social media all through the holiday season. The only reason it isn’t worse is because so few tests are available. I’ve always loved south Florida, and have long wavered between staying where I am or attempting to move there, but this pandemic has firmly put me on the “No way!” side.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> @naturalgyrl5199 Everyone I know in Florida has been posting maskless, indoor party pictures on social media all through the holiday season. The only reason it isn’t worse is because so few tests are available. I’ve always loved south Florida, and have long wavered between staying where I am or attempting to move there, but this pandemic has firmly put me on the “No way!” side.


I'm in North Florida and its no better. 

I think ultimately people got too relaxed over the holidays. January is already a wash for me.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## BrownBetty

Three more family members (extended) have caught covid.  I'm at 14 family members with covid right now, some are at the tale end others just caught it.  It is tiring to watch.  At least half are unvaxxed and don't mask. I'm so tired.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TrulyBlessed said:


>


BYE!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

We had our first (virtual) team meeting at work now that we are back from the holidays. Thankfully, my supervisor let everyone work from home for the week due to the omicron surge. COVID has been making these rounds, you hear me? One coworker took a cruise with her husband and daughter. She tested positive for covid, daughter tested positive for flu, and her husband manage to escape infection, which is a wonder in those cruise cabins. Two other team members had other family members who have covid. And of course, my sister got it over the holidays.

When I turned on the TV this morning, one of the covid test sites in the city had reached capacity *before even opening their doors* today.

I work at an university. Spring semester begins on Monday. That's when students will be back on campus. This thing definitely ain't letting up before then. I will be holed up in my office, taking virtual meetings, and/or working from home as much as possible for the forseeable future.


----------



## galleta31

dancinstallion said:


> I am positive.  Fever and chills came back 2 days ago. I coughed clear mucus about 8 times total last 3 days. Which is a good sign. I am trying to stay hydrated. My nose blocks and unblocks as it pleases.
> I don't feel sick. This is day 5 since onset of symptoms.



WOW! So your SIL and family are probably carriers - fascinating. Was their negative tests rapid or PCR? Wishing you full recovery!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

You think it sounds like covid?


----------



## dancinstallion

galleta31 said:


> WOW! So your SIL and family are probably carriers - fascinating. Was their negative tests rapid or PCR? Wishing you full recovery!



Thank you. I think she lied about testing negative and just said it was a viral infection.   I ripped her a new one. We will never speak again.


----------



## MamaBear2012

I'm kinda sick of parents in our school district. The district is currently virtual, but we got a plan to return to in-person learning for next week. But one of the data points that someone pointed out was that 18% of our eligible students are fully vaccinated. Ugh! Parents are complaining about the return to school and how these kids might get sick, and all of this other stuff, but the majority of the kids aren't even vaccinated!!!

And the district does weekly Covid testing for the students (for free) and then staff tests twice a week. But students have to opt-in and a lot of parents haven't even opted in for their kids. I'm like, "Y'all aren't serious!!" But the awesome thing is the district is about to make these parents do some work. So, now the rule is if a person tests positive then any close contacts have to quarantine for 10 days IF they haven't consented to testing. If they've consented to testing and don't have symptoms, then they can stay in-person as long as they continue to test and don't develop symptoms. No test, you go home. And at this point, if you're in the same class or on the same bus or in the same after-school program, then you're a close contact. The way this variant is spreading, everyone is a close contact.


----------



## Seattle Slew

My sister says the hospital is offering physicians $2000 a night to work ER. They are overwhelmed.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

My sister is a substitute at a high school and says a lot of students are not coming in, or come with symptoms and then leave.  On top of that, teachers are short-staffed because they're getting sick so my sister is having to fill in for a lot of them. She's getting paid more, but we're worried she'll catch this and bring it home. Masks are required at school thank goodness. I hope they'll move to virtual learning but I think Gov Newsom is going to hold out as long as he can before imposing more restrictions, given the hell he caught the last time from a small yet vocal minority.

FH's work ordered everyone to work from home, praise God. My new job is 100% WFH.

Side note: I didn't realize the majority of states have no mask mandate.  In California, there is a statewide mask mandate whether vaxed or not and before that, Bay Area counties required masks indoors and most people wore masks outdoors. Like if you're not wearing a mask you stick out. For some reason, it slipped my mind that 80% of the country is just walking around maskless.


----------



## Evolving78

MamaBear2012 said:


> I'm kinda sick of parents in our school district. The district is currently virtual, but we got a plan to return to in-person learning for next week. But one of the data points that someone pointed out was that 18% of our eligible students are fully vaccinated. Ugh! Parents are complaining about the return to school and how these kids might get sick, and all of this other stuff, but the majority of the kids aren't even vaccinated!!!
> 
> And the district does weekly Covid testing for the students (for free) and then staff tests twice a week. But students have to opt-in and a lot of parents haven't even opted in for their kids. I'm like, "Y'all aren't serious!!" But the awesome thing is the district is about to make these parents do some work. So, now the rule is if a person tests positive then any close contacts have to quarantine for 10 days IF they haven't consented to testing. If they've consented to testing and don't have symptoms, then they can stay in-person as long as they continue to test and don't develop symptoms. No test, you go home. And at this point, if you're in the same class or on the same bus or in the same after-school program, then you're a close contact. The way this variant is spreading, everyone is a close contact.


I agree.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Add 2 more positives and 2 more pending.
> 
> We will be at 7 before you know it.
> 
> Mind you there are 10 of us here. My entire clerical team of 5 (not incl. their supervisor) has 4 out with COVID. All that's left is the supervisor and the one person who JUST got over COVID in December.
> 
> I'm actually gonna have to report this several miles up the chain and I will be cutting services back...A LOT.
> 
> I was smart enough to order a ton of laptops back in September when Delta was looking UGLY UGLY. I was called "overreacting." But the few people who were supposed to work from home so they don't have to use up all their sick leave were too winded to carry on client calls.


And one more out as of last night. Her chief complaint was supposedly what she thought was a stomach virus. But her supervisors pushed her to get tested and sure enough its positive. Like come on!


----------



## yamilee21

New York state’s Governor Hochul issued a mask mandate for all school districts in the state. Nassau county’s new Republican County Executive, pandering to the trumper population, just declared that county rules override state rules, and Nassau school districts can decide on masks for themselves.  Nassau county has 10% of all new Covid cases in the state right now, not counting the thousands that have not been able to get tested.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> New York state’s Governor Hochul issued a mask mandate for all school districts in the state. Nassau county’s new Republican County Executive, pandering to the trumper population, just declared that *county rules override state rules,* and Nassau school districts can decide on masks for themselves.  Nassau county has 10% of all new Covid cases in the state right now, not counting the thousands that have not been able to get tested.


Thats funny...because the Republican DeSatan decrees the State rules overrides the local rules...


----------



## MamaBear2012

_*I saw this article posted in a group that I follow on Facebook. The racial makeup of this county is *74.1% black or African American*, 24.4% white, 0.5% Asian, 0.4% American Indian, 0.1% from other races, and 0.6% from two or more races. Those of Hispanic or Latino origin made up 1.5% of the population.*_​​Hancock County reaches a grim COVID milestone. ‘I feel the pain,’ says county coroner​January 5, 2022 2:20 PM
By:

Grant Blankenship
One out of every 100 people in Hancock County, Ga., has been killed by COVID-19.

Hancock County, northeast of Milledgeville, has long had more per capita deaths from COVID-19 than any other county in Georgia. But now it has reached a different, grimmer milestone.

One out of every 100 people is how many residents of Hancock County have been killed by COVID. Only two other regions in the country, rural counties in Virginia and Texas, have met that same rate of pandemic death, which is five times that of Fulton County.

Adrick Ingram is a funeral director and the elected coroner in Hancock County, population around 8,600. 

“So I've seen families in shock because someone who was relatively healthy left home feeling ill but not returned,” Ingram said. 

That repeated scene is one of the reasons Ingram said he will not run for reelection to his post. 

“I feel the pain, I feel the anguish, the anxiety,” Ingram said. 

Hancock County remains vulnerable to the coronavirus because fewer than half of its residents have been fully vaccinated thus far. And, Ingram said, he has seen what he considers careless behavior — skipping mask-wearing, for instance — on the part of those who have been vaccinated. 

“So it's kind of a twofold thing where people understand that death and serious illness is a part of it, but also there's almost a level of feeling of invincibility with the vaccine,” Ingram said. “There's a level of comfort and a place where people are not as cautious and taking the precautions that they should take.”

Experts say that while vaccination does protect individuals from severe COVID, the new omicron variant is so transmissible that even the vaccinated should take precautions against unwittingly spreading it to others. 

Also, the poverty rate in Hancock County is well over twice the average for Georgia. Major employers include nursing homes and a state prison. Plus, there are only two full-time doctors in the county and a third who rides a rural circuit. 

Those things add up to an environment which was ripe for exploitation by the coronavirus. 

“A lot of the people who have died have suffered from comorbidities that could have been treated better early on, could have been prevented in some instances,” Ingram said. 

As we try to claw back from the pandemic, Ingram said, he wants people in power to find ways to make health care accessible to all in Georgia.

Even though he will no longer be one of those elected officials after his current term.


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thats funny...because the Republican DeSatan decrees the State rules overrides the local rules...


Republicans are like, “Republican rules supersede Democratic rules, at any level, period.”


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

yamilee21 said:


> Republicans are like, “Republican rules supersede Democratic rules, at any level, period.”



That's exactly what it is


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Dee Raven

oneastrocurlie said:


>


Thanks for sharing. I feel like I keep hearing that Omicron is weaker than the other ones, but I wouldn't interpret it that way based on these numbers. I was wondering.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Dee Raven said:


> Thanks for sharing. I feel like I keep hearing that Omicron is weaker than the other ones, but I wouldn't interpret it that way based on these numbers. I was wondering.



It seems like that was the hope based on how things played out in South Africa but that doesn't seem to be the exact same case over here. Even if Omicron is "milder" (using that term loosely), it's transmission is crazier.


----------



## biznesswmn

COVID UPDATE: CT's positivity rate is 7.33 percent
					

The COVID-19 pandemic continues to impact Connecticut.




					www.wfsb.com
				



Not sure how this is counted but DAMN!


----------



## Everything Zen

It’s 23% in Chicago up from 15% last week


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Ganjababy

They have started giving 4th shots, 3rd boosters to elderly patients at my workplace. I never thought it would be so quick but they are trying to not have a repeat of the deaths that happened to so many elderly people in 2020.

First it was my coworkers being infected for the first time last week? The patients are now infected and started dying this week.

I was off since Christmas and went back yesterday. It was bloody chaos. I have never seen white women act so ghetto IRL. I had to break up a fight that nearly got physical between two nursing assistants. If we were not already severely short staffed I would have sent them home. They were so unprofessional, shouting at each other and carrying on in front of patients and visitors. And we had the ministry of health visiting the department. Luckily they did not hear the commotion. I am tearing up typing about it.

Then I had to spend 30 minutes trying to calm down one nursing assistant who was crying hysterically and wanted to quit. Then I got shouted at by one of the LPNs from another floor because her floor was short staffed. Screaming at me that they did not have enough nursing assistants and wanted to know what I had done about it. We had just both walked through the door 5 minutes prior to startI got our shifts so I don’t know what miracle she expected me to do in 5 minutes. After I calmed down and sorted the situation I called her back and told her about herself. Everyone acting up as since apologized for their disgusting behaviour but they are all under stress. Two people were still written up.

I just hope it’s a better shift later...


----------



## BrownBetty

biznesswmn said:


> COVID UPDATE: CT's positivity rate is 7.33 percent
> 
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic continues to impact Connecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wfsb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this is counted but DAMN!


Seems about right for the North East right now.

On another note, I just don't understand how people are willing to not act right because things are janky.  I get that tests are hard to find and testing is a hot mess but how does that justify you being exposed and not isolating?  You can't get tested you should stay home and quarantine not go into work then blame the "system".  Just because the US govt is acting a clown doesn't absolve you of your responsibilities.

Everyday this pandemic shows me how irresponsible people are.


----------



## lavaflow99

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/965954#vp_2.  

Surprising Data on Neurodevelopment of Babies Born During the Pandemic​
NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Babies born during the COVID-19 pandemic, irrespective of maternal infection, had slightly lower motor and social skills at age six months compared to babies born before the pandemic, researchers from New York City have found.

Yet "to our surprise, we saw absolutely no effect of maternal infection with SARS-CoV-2 on infant neurodevelopment at six months," Dr. Dani Dumitriu of Columbia University and New York State Psychiatric Institute told Reuters Health by email.

"Given data from other viral illnesses during pregnancy, we expected to see a negative impact on the development of infants who had been exposed to maternal COVID-19 disease in pregnancy," Dr. Dumitriu said.

The findings, published in JAMA Pediatrics, are based on data for 255 infants enrolled in the COVID-19 Mother Baby Outcomes Initiative at Columbia University Irving Medical Center in New York City, which is looking at potential long-term health effects of COVID-19 on both infants and mothers. Data were also available from a historical cohort of 62 infants born before the pandemic.


In utero exposure to maternal SARS-CoV-2 infection was not associated with significant differences on any subdomain of the Ages & Stages Questionnaire, 3rd Edition (ASQ-3), regardless of infection timing or severity, the study team reports.


However, compared with the historical cohort, babies born during the pandemic had significantly lower scores on gross motor (mean difference, -5.63; P<0.005), fine motor (mean difference, -6.61; P<0.005), and personal-social (mean difference, -3.71; P<0.05) subdomains in fully adjusted models.

ASQ-3 scores at age six months for the pandemic babies were "not dramatically different and in our sample of a few hundred infants this did not translate to an overall higher proportion of infants that 'failed' the screening test," Dr. Dumitriu told Reuters Health.

"These differences nevertheless warrant careful attention given the prevalence of this disease," she said.

"The scientific and medical communities have mostly speculated that infants born to mothers who contract COVID-19 during pregnancy might show neurodevelopmental decrements. This translates to potential impact on millions of children born worldwide over the last two years," Dr. Dumitriu told Reuters Health.

"Our study, however, points to potential impact on the neurodevelopment of infants born during the pandemic irrespective of maternal infection, which, if replicated, would translate to potential impact on hundreds of millions of children born since the onset of the pandemic," she said.

"While the effects we see are small, such small differences have potential for significant public-health consequences when such large population numbers are involved," she added.

The findings highlight the need for long-term monitoring of children born during the pandemic, with and without in utero exposure to the virus.


"We also need to now begin to investigate the mechanisms that contribute to the observed neurodevelopmental decrements, including maternal pre- and postnatal stress, changes in healthcare delivery and access, and worldwide socioeconomic changes," said Dr. Dumitriu.


She said it's important to note that the findings do not necessarily mean that these infants will suffer long-term consequences. First, the effects were small and scores on an assessment at six months are poor predictors of long-term outcomes.


"Most importantly, if our findings replicate and birth during the pandemic indeed negatively impacts neurodevelopment, because this is such an early time point there are lots of opportunities to intervene and get these babies onto the right developmental trajectory," Dr. Dumitriu said.


She cautioned that all infants in the pandemic and historic cohorts were born at term.


This is an important caveat, write the authors of an editorial in JAMA Pediatrics.


"Although it is tempting to find these results reassuring," the cohort of infants born during the pandemic did not include those born before 37 completed gestational weeks. Therefore, the study "only gives us an estimate of the effect of prenatal SARS-CoV-2 infection among those pregnancies that did progress to 37 weeks in spite of infection status," they point out.


Dr. Dumitriu said it's "hard to speculate on what the differences would be if we had been able to compare preterm pandemic versus historic infants. Maternal COVID-19 disease in pregnancy does increase risk of preterm delivery. Prematurity itself is a risk factor for adverse neurodevelopmental outcomes, and so far, babies born premature to moms with COVID-19 in pregnancy are not more sick than other preterm infants," she explained.


With larger studies, "we might find that at the population level there is a shift toward lower developmental scores for all babies born during the pandemic, including premature babies, and that this shift is mediated in part by earlier delivery of women with infection during pregnancy . . . without being due to other effects of the viral illness. But at this stage, this is purely speculative as we do not have enough data to know the answer," Dr. Dumitriu said.


SOURCE: https://bit.ly/3ETA6oY and https://bit.ly/3qQ7XtV JAMA Pediatrics, online January 4, 2022.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## yamilee21

Amazon could offer three weeks paid leave for Covid, and it would not make a dent in Bezos’ billions; someone needs to pull him aside and explain that he isn’t going to live forever, and he can’t take his wealth with him once he expires. It’s really unfortunate that more people aren’t willing to boycott Amazon in solidarity with their workers.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Chile....


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Hopefully she was masked


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My niece's school has offered PCR testing once a week since opening. This was appreciated because it's an oral swab and I've already mentioned how traumatic the nasal swab has been for my 4 year old niece. Well earlier this week we were informed that test results will be delayed from 48 hours to nearly a week due to covid hitting the testing provider. Yesterday afternoon the school informed us that the testing provider has cancelled on-site testing for next week and the school is switching to virtual as a result of this and the delayed test results.

I understand but I worry about her missing so much school. The last time she was out, virtual class consisted of a 30 minute story time session and a 30 minute one-on-one session which didn't take since it was a new teacher. I'm going to look into resources we can use at home to support her learning.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


> Hopefully she was masked



Lettuce hope, but chile, I'm in FL too, just like the guy who tweeted. At least 50% of people have said to hell with masks for months now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TLDR - Wear a N95 or a foreign equivalent. If you can't do this, second best is double masking with a multi-layered, snug fitting cloth mask on top of a surgical mask. Cloth alone is better than nothing but not enough against omicron. 


Why Cloth Masks Might Not Be Enough as Omicron Spreads​


Spoiler: Article



With the new Covid-19 variant surging, doctors advise doubling up or trying N95 masks. 

Doctors and healthcare systems say it might be time to change your face masks.

With infections surging due to the fast-spreading Omicron variant, including among the vaccinated, physicians are now urging people to ditch cloth face masks, which they say may not provide enough protection against the virus. Instead, they recommend pairing cloth masks with surgical models or moving on to stronger respirator masks.

The Mayo Clinic began on Thursday requiring all patients and visitors to wear surgical masks or N95 or KN95 masks. Anyone wearing a single-layer, homemade cloth mask, gaiter or bandanna, or a mask with a vent, will be provided a medical-grade mask to wear over it.

Single-layer cloth masks, which many people prefer for comfort and style, can block larger droplets carrying the virus, but aren’t as effective in blocking smaller aerosols or particles carrying the virus, according to infectious-disease specialists.
​Breaking Down a KN95 Mask​Because KN95 marks have a filter layer made of polypropylene, which is a type of plastic, they are effective at trapping small particles. The extra layer provides a higher level of protection against Covid-19 when compared to cloth or surgical masks.
​**​
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s most recent guidance recommends that people wear masks, including cloth ones that are multilayered and tightly woven, that fit snugly and have an adjustable wire nose bridge. It also suggests layering masks, using a disposable mask underneath a cloth mask and reserving N95 masks for healthcare workers.

But many professionals in the field say certain masks are more effective than others in protecting people from the Omicron variant and that cloth masks alone aren’t.

“If you really want no exposure, you have to wear the right type of mask,” says Monica Gandhi, an infectious disease specialist at the University of California, San Francisco. Dr. Gandhi recommends N95 masks, which are certified in the U.S., or the KN95, KF94 and FFP2 masks, which are certified in China, South Korea and Europe respectively. If those aren’t available, she recommends double masking—a multilayered cloth mask tightly on top of a surgical mask. Surgical masks are made of polypropylene, which has electrostatic charge characteristics that block the virus.

*“If everyone is just wearing a cloth mask or just a surgical mask, it won’t make any difference” with this highly-transmissible variant, she says.*

Others in the field say high-quality surgical masks, worn properly, offer protection, but they would also like more data and research on how they stand up against Omicron.

N95 masks, which are certified by the U.S. National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health, have a denser network of fibers than surgical or cloth masks. That tighter mesh, together with an electrostatic charge in the material, generally makes such masks the most efficient at trapping larger droplets and aerosols that are exhaled by the wearer. They also better block such particles from being inhaled.

Properly fitted, certified N95 masks can filter up to 95% of particles in the air.

“Any mask is better than no mask. But cloth masks and then surgical masks are not as good as N95-caliber masks,” says Ranu Dhillon, a physician at Brigham and Women’s Hospital.

Megan Srinivas, a clinician and infectious disease specialist at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, says she and other family members wear KN95 masks, which have five layers of overlapping material and a tighter fit to reduce droplets from escaping or entering. She would recommend those same masks, which come in children’s sizes, to parents getting ready to send their children to school in the new year. If those aren’t available, she suggests disposable authorized surgical masks.

“We need to educate the public and say that different quality masks offer different protection,” she says.

Graham Snyder, medical director of infection prevention and hospital epidemiology at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center , says any quality mask that offers an effective seal and is worn correctly—covering the nose and mouth—offers protection.

Dr. Snyder says he would like data from the CDC on how Omicron spreads and whether the transmission is related to the types of masks. He is concerned about the number of people in the community who don’t wear masks of any type.

“Masking works. Period,” he says.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Well isn't it awesome that the CDC reported this on a Friday after kids have started back to school after a break? People keep saying, "Oh, but for the most part symptoms are mild," but we have no idea about the long-term effects on both adults and children.

Covid may raise the risk of diabetes in children, C.D.C. researchers reported.​
By Roni Caryn Rabin

Jan. 7, 2022

Children who have recovered from Covid-19 appear to be at significantly increased risk of developing Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes, researchers at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported on Friday.

A heightened risk of diabetes has already been seen among adults who recovered from Covid, according to some studies. Researchers in Europe have reported an increase in the number of children being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes since the pandemic started.

But the C.D.C. study is among the first to examine large insurance claim databases in the United States to estimate the prevalence of new diabetes diagnoses in children under age 18 who had Covid or were known to be infected with the coronavirus.

The study used two claim databases from U.S. health plans to look at diabetes diagnoses made in youngsters under 18 over the course of a year or more, starting in March 1, 2020, comparing those who had Covid with those who did not.  

The researchers found increases in diabetes in both data sets, though the relative rates were quite different: they found a 2.6-fold increase in new diabetes cases among children in one, and a smaller 30 percent increase in another.

“Even a 30 percent increase is a big increase in risk,” said Sharon Saydah, a researcher at the C.D.C. and lead author of the study. The differences likely result from different ways of classifying children as having Covid, she added.

Dr. Saydah said it was not yet clear whether post-Covid Type 2 diabetes would be a chronic condition in these children, or a transient condition that resolves. (Type 1 diabetes is not reversible.) Most of the children were only followed about four and a half months.

The finding underscores the importance of vaccinating all eligible children against Covid, she added, and using measures like masking and distancing, especially to protect the youngest, who cannot yet be vaccinated.

“It’s really important for clinicians, pediatricians and parents to be aware of the signs and symptoms of diabetes, so they can get their kids diagnosed,” Dr. Saydah said. Increased thirst, frequent urination, unintentional weight loss and fatigue are among the telltale symptoms.

She noted that weight gain and sedentary behavior, which have increased during the pandemic, are also risk factors for Type 2 diabetes.

Many of the children in the study were only diagnosed after having an episode of diabetic ketoacidosis, a life-threatening complication that occurs when the body doesn’t have enough insulin to allow blood sugar into cells to use for energy.

Dr. Saydah and her colleagues did not distinguish between types of diabetes, including both Type 1 and Type 2 in their analysis. The increases were seen both among those who had been ill with Covid, and those who were asymptomatic but tested positive.

Another study, also released on Friday by the C.D.C., found that two doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine protected hospitalized youngsters between the ages of 12 and 18 against severe multisystem inflammatory syndrome, or MIS-C, which can develop two to six weeks after infection with the virus.

The study looked at 24 hospitals in 20 states between July and Dec. 9, 2021, during the period when the Delta variant was dominant. It concluded that vaccination had an efficacy rate of 91 percent against MIS-C, and noted that among 38 hospitalized patients aged 12 to 18 who required life support, all were unvaccinated.


----------



## yamilee21

I’m so tired of hearing that we should be wearing N95s when the only ones readily available are counterfeits.


----------



## Kanky

yamilee21 said:


> I’m so tired of hearing that we should be wearing N95s when the only ones readily available are counterfeits.


Costco still has them.


----------



## Peppermynt

Plenty of places have them … I bought a bunch from here mid 2021 and they still have them.



			https://www.menards.com/main/search.html?sf_categoryHierarchy=&search=N95


----------



## Seattle Slew

Peppermynt said:


> Plenty of places have them … I bought a bunch from here mid 2021 and they still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/search.html?sf_categoryHierarchy=&search=N95


Thank you. I just ordered some


----------



## dancinstallion

This Nurse Practitioner I was talking to told me that it is common for vaxxed people with covid (and now me) to have a fever for 10 days.  I did not know this. 
And sure enough I am at day 9-10 and my fever just now went away on its own.

Those chills I had shook some weight off of me which I appreciate  
I still cough about 3x a day.
I am off of quarantine tomorrow and have a PCR test scheduled.



Side note, I knew icu patients can have a fever for 30+ days but those are severe cases.


----------



## Ganjababy

I just want to share this. The unit I work on is 2 floors. Several co workers tested positive for COVID since the 31. On both floors. We are all vaccinated and for the most part healthy except some of us are chubby  . Therefore no worker had major illnesses so far because of COVID. Just flu like symptoms or no symptoms at all. Just positive tests.

The outbreak is currently on 1 floor with 8 patients being positive so far since Friday this week (3 days ago) and 2 dead so far after showing symptoms or positive tests for only 1 day. The 2 dead are the ones with the most comorbidities.

But this is where it gets interesting. There is one patient on this floor who never got the vaccine. I think he is the common denominator. He was always up in everyone’s face trying to be helpful and acting like he is part of the staff. We allowed him to do this. To make him feel worthy and to respect his dignity as a human being. However I had infection control concerns with how he was allowed to interact with the other patients and raised them several times with the directors. They were not addressed or if they were it was superficial. So this one patient is obviously the super spreader. He has been the sickest. He was isolated as soon as he exhibited symptoms. Since Xmas or before. But he kept coming back negative until last week.

My theory is that he is responsible for all the infections and deaths on this one floor. The current evidence suggests that the unvaccinated are more likely to be infected longer and therefore have a longer viral load. I think he was infected by staff and he then infected the other patients through his interactions - which I had concerns about. The patients do not wear masks around each other. But the staff wear masks at all times.  It will eventually get to the other floor. We are short staffed and cannot keep workers on one floor. 

Another interesting thing I realized. Many COVID deaths have not/will not be documented as COVID deaths (in Ca) if the patient is elderly with underlying co-morbidities. That is the new thing since 2021.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Ganjababy said:


> I just want to share this. The unit I work on is 2 floors. Several co workers tested positive for COVID since the 31. On both floors. We are all vaccinated and for the most part healthy except some of us are chubby  . Therefore no worker had major illnesses so far because of COVID. Just flu like symptoms or no symptoms at all. Just positive tests.
> 
> The outbreak is currently on 1 floor with 8 patients being positive so far since Friday this week (3 days ago) and 2 dead so far after showing symptoms or positive tests for only 1 day. The 2 dead are the ones with the most comorbidities.
> 
> But this is where it gets interesting. There is one patient on this floor who never got the vaccine. I think he is the common denominator. He was always up in everyone’s face trying to be helpful and acting like he is part of the staff. We allowed him to do this. To make him feel worthy and to respect his dignity as a human being. However I had infection control concerns with how he was allowed to interact with the other patients and raised them several times with the directors. They were not addressed or if they were it was superficial. So this one patient is obviously the super spreader. He has been the sickest. He was isolated as soon as he exhibited symptoms. Since Xmas or before. But he kept coming back negative until last week.
> 
> My theory is that he is responsible for all the infections and deaths on this one floor. The current evidence suggests that the unvaccinated are more likely to be infected longer and therefore have a longer viral load. I think he was infected by staff and he then infected the other patients through his interactions - which I had concerns about. The patients do not wear masks around each other. But the staff wear masks at all times.  It will eventually get to the other floor. We are short staffed and cannot keep workers on one floor.
> 
> Another interesting thing I realized. *Many COVID deaths have not/will not be documented as COVID deaths (in Ca) if the patient is elderly with underlying co-morbidities. That is the new thing since 2021.*



Dang, you really tried to sound the alarm about this patient but was ignored. I'm sitting here reading like how is he allowed to be all up in everyone's faces like this in a hospital? 

Wow, really at the bolded! I would think that most elderly patients would have underlying comorbidities.


----------



## Ganjababy

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Dang, you really tried to sound the alarm about this patient but was ignored. I'm sitting here reading like how is he allowed to be all up in everyone's faces like this in a hospital?
> 
> Wow, really at the bolded! I would think that most elderly patients would have underlying comorbidities.


My director is incompetent. To the point of one of his own people asking me in all seriousness last night if he was “special” he has white male privileges. I have never seen this so obvious and up close like this. He was a student nurse. Then hired and was a director in no time. I am finding it hard to not show how much I think I am working with an idiot.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> I’m so tired of hearing that we should be wearing N95s when the only ones readily available are counterfeits.


I have some KN95's DH ordered from Amazon that are kind of suspect but I've been wearing that ON TOP of a medical grade one the last couple days. We have tons of disposable medical grade ones at the house so I've been back to double layering for a few months now after slacking off. I'm gonna grab some good N95s from my local drug store. Whatever the cost. I have a few 3M brand N95s left from work that are legit as well but I've been rationing them and layering as well. I'll tell him to get either 3M or Honeywell from now on. I asked him to order some and didn't really OVERSEE....and what showed up at the house the other day had me going.....errrrrkay...


----------



## awhyley

Peppermynt said:


> Plenty of places have them … I bought a bunch from here mid 2021 and they still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/search.html?sf_categoryHierarchy=&search=N95



Bless you cause I'm trying to get a few from overseas.  My sis came down with Covid on Saturday, so we're now extra cautious.



Ganjababy said:


> *Another interesting thing I realized. Many COVID deaths have not/will not be documented as COVID deaths (in Ca) if the patient is elderly with underlying co-morbidities. That is the new thing since 2021.*



Boy, there're really trying to keep this thing (information) from spreading.  That is clearly wrong, cause now we'll be comparing apples and oranges in terms of cases per years.


----------



## Ganjababy

awhyley said:


> Bless you cause I'm trying to get a few from overseas.  My sis came down with Covid on Saturday, so we're now extra cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, there're really trying to keep this thing (information) from spreading.  That is clearly wrong, cause now we'll be comparing apples and oranges in terms of cases per years.


Yup. Both cases should have gone to the coroner’s to decide. But when we contacted them they came back stating that the had comorbidities. Which is bull. Yes they had comorbidities but corona took them earlier. Whether it was one week or one year it took them out earlier. so the death certificates are no longer stating corona in some areas.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Ganjababy said:


> I just want to share this. The unit I work on is 2 floors. Several co workers tested positive for COVID since the 31. On both floors. We are all vaccinated and for the most part healthy except some of us are chubby  . Therefore no worker had major illnesses so far because of COVID. Just flu like symptoms or no symptoms at all. Just positive tests.
> 
> The outbreak is currently on 1 floor with 8 patients being positive so far since Friday this week (3 days ago) and 2 dead so far after showing symptoms or positive tests for only 1 day. The 2 dead are the ones with the most comorbidities.
> 
> But this is where it gets interesting. There is one patient on this floor who never got the vaccine. I think he is the common denominator. He was always up in everyone’s face trying to be helpful and acting like he is part of the staff. We allowed him to do this. To make him feel worthy and to respect his dignity as a human being. However I had infection control concerns with how he was allowed to interact with the other patients and raised them several times with the directors. They were not addressed or if they were it was superficial. So this one patient is obviously the super spreader. He has been the sickest. He was isolated as soon as he exhibited symptoms. Since Xmas or before. But he kept coming back negative until last week.
> 
> My theory is that he is responsible for all the infections and deaths on this one floor. The current evidence suggests that the unvaccinated are more likely to be infected longer and therefore have a longer viral load. I think he was infected by staff and he then infected the other patients through his interactions - which I had concerns about. The patients do not wear masks around each other. But the staff wear masks at all times.  It will eventually get to the other floor. We are short staffed and cannot keep workers on one floor.
> 
> *Another interesting thing I realized. Many COVID deaths have not/will not be documented as COVID deaths (in Ca) if the patient is elderly with underlying co-morbidities. That is the new thing since 2021.*


It's not new at all. Someone near and dear to me died of covid in August 2020 and the cause of death on the death certificate was heart failure.  He had the symptoms of covid when he was admitted into the hospital. That is why he got admitted. They been sugarcoating it.


----------



## Everything Zen

Costco has N95s but the price has gone up 50% since the fall of 2020 when I bought 300 of them. I know not everyone can just buy them in bulk like that and I was fortunate that my job reimbursed the cost for them as required PPE for travel.



			https://www.costco.com/niosh-n95-round-respirator%2c-100-masks.product.100707773.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Lylddlebit said:


> It's not new at all. Someone near and dear to me died of covid in August 2020 and the cause of death on the death certificate was heart failure.  He had the symptoms of covid when he was admitted into the hospital. That is why he got admitted. They been sugarcoating it.


Did he have a positive test? I’ve seen this happen when someone dies before the test result comes back. The death certificate says something other than covid. Idk if any effort is made after the fact to change it once the positive result comes back.


----------



## Ganjababy

Black Ambrosia said:


> Did he have a positive test? I’ve seen this happen when someone dies before the test result comes back. The death certificate says something other than covid. Idk if any effort is made after the fact to change it once the positive result comes back.


In both my case the tests were positive (rapid and then lab) but the death certificates will state their comorbidities as cause of death- as per their physicIan’s, coroner office public and current public health guidelines.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So I def had a good cry yesterday. No one died ya'll I'm just tired....
> 
> I had to gently as possibly chew out my mom (no yelling) bc she spent NYE/New Years day and after with her friends at the Hardrock and the hotel. She facetimed me yesterday about it and told me she was staying there. She also told me her husband has COVID and has been very sick since he tested positive on Tuesday. I was like...um...did you test: Her: "No! I feel fine." Me: (sigh)--"okaaay...but mom you could be positive and spreading it to your friends. Protocol dictates you're presumptive positive and he is SYMPTOMATIC....Remember, this is how its spread because some people never have symptoms." She also fibbed bout having access to a test (of course cause lines are crowded now)....But then when I called my sister who forgot to tell me our stepdad was sick (he has severe asthma, and he is fine)....she said--no I thought mom used the other home test I dropped everything in the middle of work last week to drop off at their house.... She left town 2 days after his positive test. Not 5 days. he is still very symptomatic.
> 
> 
> Not to mention my unvaxxed cousins who party a lot who are now sick with COVID---but not before coming to my granny's house where my dad and his wife live to keep granny company. My dad is under prostate cancer treatment and his wife, she has health issues. The cousins came by on Christmas and were positive by the 27th with moderate symptoms. My dad complained of mild cold symptoms but initiated his health/herbs/supplement protocol and says he felt much better within a day. He is vaccinated. I told him not to let anyone in that house who is not masked. He didn't know this about cancer anyways because he said they were all over there hugging and kissing everyone. He will tell granny who will lay down the law cause her oldest and favorite granddaughter says so. She is also the family mouthpiece. They know cuz is crazy and can make a 7 hour drive in 5 on 1 tank of gas as well.
> 
> But I'm tired cause Omicron done took out 2 staff members, we got 3 more out pending test results this fine Monday morning. Another is out bc the vaccine booster had her sick. One needing to go home NOW bc the vaccine made her sick as well.  So we are stretched thinner than again. I'm tired because the last 2 weeks I've been coming home like a zombie pushing myself through the holidays and I got reckless blood relations including my mom who isn't aware she needs to sacrifice partying....and is looking to go on a cruise with her same friends in 2 weeks. Its free. We think we can talk her out of it. I'm just tired.
> 
> **its not the going out...its the going out when you have been exposed to a SYMPTOMATIC positive person**
> 
> We thought by 2022 we'd be winding down as a conservative prediction. I'm pushing this out to 2024/2025 with how people behave alone. Vaccines won't save us. Behaviors are killing us.


So my mom and I talked yesterday after me avoiding her for 1 week. I'm undone.

We talked for an hour yesterday and she swears that she "misheard me" when I asked if she "didn't take a test because she 'felt fine.' after her husband tested positive. Then she alludes to the fact that her friends were sitting right there in front of her and she didn't want to go into details. My husband made me feel bad for avoiding her because his mother recently passed and that's the only mom I have---Like FACTS. But I legit had what I think was a nervous breakdown somewhere between Friday and Saturday and so because I'm pretty sure my biochemistry was off, I was out of anything positive to do or say and I had just enough energy to tend to my family. Like I couldn't bare anything else. Week 1 of this year was literally a nightmare...NOT TO MENTION I got a silk press for the 1st time in 6 years on Friday afternoon and by Sunday it was puffed up. So you KNNNNOOOOWWW ya girl was a lil salty about that!!!!!!!

Then mom calls to tell me about this cruise her friends are paying for...Like se forgot she told me so she called me just now to "remind me." She swore she'd be careful, and I just told her to check CDC recommendations. I told her about possible excursion cancellations if the folk on the boat have too man breakthrough infections, and having to stay adrift until your scheduled return or whatever. But she told me she has to "think positively" and that she can't hear that right now.

I'm about to go into a board meeting right now...but I don't know. Admittingly mom wears the equivalent of a Hazmat to Walmart and so are her little friends. But still....its my mom and I don't need this kind of stress. But I'm not saying **** else about it. My mental health is on ice right now.


----------



## Everything Zen

@naturalgyrl5199. You’re not alone- I think there’s a sense of unease going around right now.

I’m right there with you. I’m over here on week 2 of that new high priced job and crying into my lunch I’m so burnt out and overwhelmed with family stress and demands, coming up on year 2 of this pandemic, every time I look at a new SOP to read I just start sobbing. It was nice that the head of US Operations saw me on our video 1:1 and said with a big smile on her face several times: “You don’t know how happy I am to see YOUR FACE on the other side of my screen SEVERAL TIMES during our call that just reminded me of how much I as a black woman have carried and overcome and thrived in spite of for so long and my mood was soooo low during the call but I felt some relief after that conversation.


----------



## Everything Zen

Snow leopard at Illinois zoo dies after contracting Covid-19 | Illinois | The Guardian
					

Rilu, 11, began showing symptoms in November and the CDC says most animal Covid infections come from contact with humans




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> @naturalgyrl5199. You’re not alone- I think there’s a sense of unease going around right now.
> 
> I’m right there with you. I’m over here on week 2 of that new high priced job and crying into my lunch I’m so burnt out and overwhelmed with family stress and demands, coming up on year 2 of this pandemic, every time I look at a new SOP to read I just start sobbing. It was nice that the head of US Operations saw me on our video 1:1 and said with a big smile on her face several times: “You don’t know how happy I am to see YOUR FACE on the other side of my screen SEVERAL TIMES during our call that just reminded me of how much I as a black woman have carried and overcome and thrived in spite of for so long and my mood was soooo low during the call but I felt some relief after that conversation.


Thanks for your kind words....and I'm glad your face made the US Operations Head smile. Lord knows we need to infiltrate, infiltrate, infiltrate!!!!


----------



## Seattle Slew

I wish we could vaccinate our animals. Since so many people don’t want it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> Snow leopard at Illinois zoo dies after contracting Covid-19 | Illinois | The Guardian
> 
> 
> Rilu, 11, began showing symptoms in November and the CDC says most animal Covid infections come from contact with humans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theguardian.com


Soooo

One of my staff with COVID+ came in this morning to pick up her laptop to work from home shared (at a distance) early this AM that her initial symptoms were a stomach bug. She said she thought she got it from her dogs and cats who had been throwing up, hacking and coughing.. That grossed me out entirely....but that article reminded me of that conversation just this morning. Pretty sure her animals have COVID. She was in a separate office logging on to the laptop from the network so we were well away but could hear her. 

She was the one who came to work last Monday with a tummy ache and went home. Took 3 days of calls and texts to convince her to take a COVID test, which came out positive. Then she drops that bomb this morning.


----------



## nyeredzi

MamaBear2012 said:


> Well isn't it awesome that the CDC reported this on a Friday after kids have started back to school after a break? People keep saying, "Oh, but for the most part symptoms are mild," but we have no idea about the long-term effects on both adults and children.
> 
> Covid may raise the risk of diabetes in children, C.D.C. researchers reported.​
> By Roni Caryn Rabin
> 
> Jan. 7, 2022
> 
> Children who have recovered from Covid-19 appear to be at significantly increased risk of developing Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes, researchers at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported on Friday.
> 
> A heightened risk of diabetes has already been seen among adults who recovered from Covid, according to some studies. Researchers in Europe have reported an increase in the number of children being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes since the pandemic started.
> 
> But the C.D.C. study is among the first to examine large insurance claim databases in the United States to estimate the prevalence of new diabetes diagnoses in children under age 18 who had Covid or were known to be infected with the coronavirus.
> 
> The study used two claim databases from U.S. health plans to look at diabetes diagnoses made in youngsters under 18 over the course of a year or more, starting in March 1, 2020, comparing those who had Covid with those who did not.
> 
> The researchers found increases in diabetes in both data sets, though the relative rates were quite different: they found a 2.6-fold increase in new diabetes cases among children in one, and a smaller 30 percent increase in another.
> 
> “Even a 30 percent increase is a big increase in risk,” said Sharon Saydah, a researcher at the C.D.C. and lead author of the study. The differences likely result from different ways of classifying children as having Covid, she added.
> 
> Dr. Saydah said it was not yet clear whether post-Covid Type 2 diabetes would be a chronic condition in these children, or a transient condition that resolves. (Type 1 diabetes is not reversible.) Most of the children were only followed about four and a half months.
> 
> The finding underscores the importance of vaccinating all eligible children against Covid, she added, and using measures like masking and distancing, especially to protect the youngest, who cannot yet be vaccinated.
> 
> “It’s really important for clinicians, pediatricians and parents to be aware of the signs and symptoms of diabetes, so they can get their kids diagnosed,” Dr. Saydah said. Increased thirst, frequent urination, unintentional weight loss and fatigue are among the telltale symptoms.
> 
> She noted that weight gain and sedentary behavior, which have increased during the pandemic, are also risk factors for Type 2 diabetes.
> 
> Many of the children in the study were only diagnosed after having an episode of diabetic ketoacidosis, a life-threatening complication that occurs when the body doesn’t have enough insulin to allow blood sugar into cells to use for energy.
> 
> Dr. Saydah and her colleagues did not distinguish between types of diabetes, including both Type 1 and Type 2 in their analysis. The increases were seen both among those who had been ill with Covid, and those who were asymptomatic but tested positive.
> 
> Another study, also released on Friday by the C.D.C., found that two doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine protected hospitalized youngsters between the ages of 12 and 18 against severe multisystem inflammatory syndrome, or MIS-C, which can develop two to six weeks after infection with the virus.
> 
> The study looked at 24 hospitals in 20 states between July and Dec. 9, 2021, during the period when the Delta variant was dominant. It concluded that vaccination had an efficacy rate of 91 percent against MIS-C, and noted that among 38 hospitalized patients aged 12 to 18 who required life support, all were unvaccinated.



I read the MMWR, and am having a hard time understanding how a causal link is demonstrated. I'm not actually sure they are asserting causation, but I can't tell for sure. Like, if obesity is a very common comorbidity for both diabetes and covid, might the covid-positive group (leaving out I'm sure many kids who got it but who did not get tested because of low/no symptoms) be more likely to get covid because they are obese, and also more likely to get diabetes because they are obese? I'm having a hard time understanding if covid itself is causing more diabetes, or just that both covid and diabetes are higher in the same population, e.g. those who are obese???


----------



## dancinstallion

nyeredzi said:


> I read the MMWR, and am having a hard time understanding how a causal link is demonstrated. I'm not actually sure they are asserting causation, but I can't tell for sure. Like, if obesity is a very common comorbidity for both diabetes and covid, might the covid-positive group (leaving out I'm sure many kids who got it but who did not get tested because of low/no symptoms) be more likely to get covid because they are obese, and also more likely to get diabetes because they are obese? I'm having a hard time understanding if covid itself is causing more diabetes, or just that both covid and diabetes are higher in the same population, e.g. those who are obese???




They are saying covid is causing an increase in diabetes including Type 1 which is not linked to obesity. yes people and kids are obese and may get type 2 diabetes anyway but they are seeing an increase in both type of diabetes due to covid.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Peppermynt

Read about this fool today:









						Anti-Vax Leader to Followers: Drink Your Pee to Fight COVID
					

Christopher Key’s crowd doesn’t seem sold on the idea.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Apparently he also drinks from elephant poop.

I just can’t y’all.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I'm trying to remember where I've heard of this before. Maybe 15 years ago. Not sure if it was for health or beauty. I think there was a celebrity talking about it. Pam Grier?

ETA: Just googled. She used it on her face as a beauty treatment. She didn't drink it.


----------



## snoop

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm trying to remember where I've heard of this before. Maybe 15 years ago. Not sure if it was for health or beauty. I think there was a celebrity talking about it. Pam Grier?
> 
> ETA: Just googled. *She used it on her face as a beauty treatment. She didn't drink it.*



Who's going to start the 2022 Challenge in the Makeup/Beauty thread?


----------



## secretdiamond

Peppermynt said:


> Plenty of places have them … I bought a bunch from here mid 2021 and they still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/search.html?sf_categoryHierarchy=&search=N95


Thank you for this!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I was finally able to get a PCR test over the weekend. My results are negative, praise the Lord! I just have a common cold. My mom and sister got PCR tests, also negative. My other sister got another test today.

At the school where my sister is a sub, the students have given the district until next Monday, the 17th to meet their demands for weekly testing, masks and spaces outside for people to eat, among other demands or switch to on-line learning or the students will not show up. Neither teachers nor students showed up last Friday. Other cities in the Bay Area are already moving to online learning, so Oakland needs to follow their lead. I'm proud of Oakland's students for taking a stand but I hate that they have to be the adults in the room because the actual adults won't be.


----------



## Seattle Slew

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I was finally able to get a PCR test over the weekend. My results are negative, praise the Lord! I just have a common cold. My mom and sister got PCR tests, also negative. My other sister got another test today.
> 
> At the school where my sister is a sub, the students have given the district until next Monday, the 17th to meet their demands for weekly testing, masks and spaces outside for people to eat, among other demands or switch to on-line learning or the students will not show up. Neither teachers nor students showed up last Friday. Other cities in the Bay Area are already moving to online learning, so Oakland needs to follow their lead. I'm proud of Oakland's students for taking a stand but I hate that they have to be the adults in the room because the actual adults won't be.


Oh wow


----------



## PatDM'T

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm trying to remember where I've heard of this before. Maybe 15 years ago. Not sure if it was for health or beauty. I think there was a celebrity talking about it. Pam Grier?
> 
> ETA: Just googled. She used it on her face as a beauty treatment. She didn't drink it.


Urine Therapy, aka
Amaroli is an
ancient Yoga practice.









						What is Amaroli? - Definition from Yogapedia
					

This definition explains the meaning of Amaroli and why it matters.




					www.yogapedia.com
				






snoop said:


> Who's going to start the 2022 Challenge in the Makeup/Beauty thread?



I don't think
there is any
beauty therapy we
have not tried.

Here is one
thread where the
topical use for beauty
was discussed and
reviewed: Urine Therapy


----------



## snoop

PatDM'T said:


> Urine Therapy, aka
> Amaroli is an
> ancient Yoga practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Amaroli? - Definition from Yogapedia
> 
> 
> This definition explains the meaning of Amaroli and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yogapedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think
> there is any
> beauty therapy we
> have not tried.
> 
> Here is one
> thread where the
> topical use for beauty
> was discussed and
> reviewed: Urine Therapy



Well you've given me something interesting to read....


----------



## TrulyBlessed

PatDM'T said:


> Urine Therapy, aka
> Amaroli is an
> ancient Yoga practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Amaroli? - Definition from Yogapedia
> 
> 
> This definition explains the meaning of Amaroli and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yogapedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think
> there is any
> beauty therapy we
> have not tried.
> 
> Here is one
> thread where the
> topical use for beauty
> was discussed and
> reviewed: Urine Therapy



Right  I was about to say the first time I heard about it was on this here forum.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

PatDM'T said:


> Urine Therapy, aka
> Amaroli is an
> ancient Yoga practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Amaroli? - Definition from Yogapedia
> 
> 
> This definition explains the meaning of Amaroli and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yogapedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think
> there is any
> beauty therapy we
> have not tried.
> 
> Here is one
> thread where the
> topical use for beauty
> was discussed and
> reviewed: Urine Therapy


That whole thread. Naw sis.


----------



## Nay

Now there's news of testing sites where EVERYBODY gets a negative result (even if you didn't stay to get tested).


----------



## Seattle Slew

These shannanigans would be avoided if the gov adequately supported its workforce during this time. Then people wouldn’t feel the need to lie. No walkouts at schools. No supply line halts.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Of Course DeSatan does his "State of the State" address DURING work hours when millions of Floridians are at their jobs. i caught the Democratic response via NPR my local news station. But he is trife as usual and pandering to his unemployed wack-job base/--especially retirees. Of course he talked about a bunch of nothing.


----------



## BrownBetty

@naturalgyrl5199 - I empathize. The best thing you can do it what you are doing... let go and take care of yourself.  My mom has been exposed numerous times and then caught covid.  She isn't vaxxed, refuses to be, and doesn't mask.  She been out in these streets since 2020.  Traveling, going to people's house willy nilly, operating as if it is 2019.  I love her from afar and hope for the best.

@Everything Zen - I am tired.  I have multiple family members that have covid or are on the tail end.  Majority aren't vaxxed.  It is exhausting but I have given up.  They are going to do what they want and my worrying won't stop them or change their minds. 

Folks are interpreting this five day quarantine how they feel.  My cousin caught covid last weekend.  I heard they were at a concert this past Saturday.  Not vaxxed and very much symptomatic.  One of their kids is symptomatic also.  Their family isn't isolating.  The rest of the family is still going to school and work.  I just found out and was shocked.  It is all a mess.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Evolving78

I’m boosted ya’ll! It’s been a few hours and I’m ok. I’m gonna take some Tylenol.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Two of my besties (they don't know each other) both have covid as of this week. One is asymptomatic and the only reason she knows is because a household member is positive and she went to get tested. The other is sick with flu symptoms.

I'm working from home this week. Hopefully for the forseeable future the way this whole thing is going down. Meanwhile, our university has special ordered 2 N95 masks for every staff member while in-person classes started up again yesterday. 2 so that they can be "cleaned" and alternate. (Is cleaning a N95 mask a thing? I thought not, so IDK how long these 2 masks are actually gonna last?)  

Whew, let's see what unfolds over the next few weeks.


----------



## neeki

Kanky said:


> Costco still has them.


Yep, I just got 2 boxes (200) last month. They had a Cyber Monday sale for $79/box, regularly $149/box. I probably should have ordered more, there's no telling when this will end.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

i've been sick for a few days. it started with an itchy throat then fever and body ache.  now, no fever but the body ache and stuffy nose are rampant.  it so bad it feels like someone kicked me in my back.  difficulties to get up and lie down. I've been at home isolating although I tested negative twice w/home test. this Omricon is lethal and moving fast. I know too many people this time around catching it but the symptoms vary.


----------



## neeki

PatDM'T said:


> Urine Therapy, aka
> Amaroli is an
> ancient Yoga practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Amaroli? - Definition from Yogapedia
> 
> 
> This definition explains the meaning of Amaroli and why it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yogapedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think
> there is any
> beauty therapy we
> have not tried.
> 
> Here is one
> thread where the
> topical use for beauty
> was discussed and
> reviewed: Urine Therapy


This is the 25 page thread that I used to follow. Some people were drinking it, but most used it on their skin or hair. I wanted to try it, but couldn't find the courage.



			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/has-anyone-tried-urine-therapy-for-beauty-health.19503/


----------



## neeki

SpiritJunkie said:


> i've been sick for a few days. it started with an itchy throat then fever and body ache.  now, no fever but the body ache and stuffy nose are rampant.  it so bad it feels like someone kicked me in my back.  difficulties to get up and lie down. I've been at home isolating although I tested negative twice w/home test. this Omricon is lethal and moving fast. I know too many people this time around catching it but the symptoms vary.


I hope you’re feeling better soon. It's hard to know when to know if the tests are accurate. A coworker said he tested negative twice at a testing center, but his home test was positive.  He had cold like symptoms and so he isolated from his family for a week.


----------



## Everything Zen

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Two of my besties (they don't know each other) both have covid as of this week. One is asymptomatic and the only reason she knows is because a household member is positive and she went to get tested. The other is sick with flu symptoms.
> 
> I'm working from home this week. Hopefully for the forseeable future the way this whole thing is going down. Meanwhile, our university has special ordered 2 N95 masks for every staff member while in-person classes started up again yesterday. 2 so that they can be "cleaned" and alternate. (Is cleaning a N95 mask a thing? I thought not, so IDK how long these 2 masks are actually gonna last?)
> 
> Whew, let's see what unfolds over the next few weeks.


Unfortunately yes due to the shortage N95s can be reused they say up to 25 times but that’s so  disgusting I can’t even. My former CEO gave us Clinical monitors three N95s each from his stash last year as the only staff in the entire organization required to travel (I told my boss I wasn’t going anywhere kept my job and got a promotion) and we were required to wear them along with a face shield while flying and told to clean and reuse them and it was grimy as hell. I don’t even want to hear anything the CDC is talking about these days so here’s some guidance from Cornell:






						Respirator Extended Use and Reuse for COVID-19 Use, Storage, and Disposal | Environment, Health and Safety
					






					ehs.cornell.edu


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I have questions and concerns.


----------



## Peppermynt

TrulyBlessed said:


> I have questions and concerns.


Dogs are amazing in terms of what they can detect via scent. I forget exactly but I think they have thousands more scent receptors. I heard it explained as, if a scent was a color they can “see” it with their noses as a distinct “color” which is how they can sniff out drugs and corpses and track people. Cats can do it to a certain extent (but they DGAF or follow orders, lol) and they apparently can detect when someone’s about to die based on smell.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Peppermynt said:


> Dogs are amazing in terms of what they can detect via scent. I forget exactly but I think they have thousands more scent receptors. I heard it explained as, if a scent was a color they can “see” it with their noses as a distinct “color” which is how they can sniff out drugs and corpses and track people. Cats can do it to a certain extent (but they DGAF or follow orders, lol) and they apparently can detect when someone’s about to die based on smell.



I want to know if this puts the dogs at risk for catching COVID-19 and God forbid a canine variant comes about that’s transmissible to animals as well as humans. On CNN they had one of these dogs sniffing a guy’s mask.


----------



## Plushottie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So my mom and I talked yesterday after me avoiding her for 1 week. I'm undone.
> 
> We talked for an hour yesterday and she swears that she "misheard me" when I asked if she "didn't take a test because she 'felt fine.' after her husband tested positive. Then she alludes to the fact that her friends were sitting right there in front of her and she didn't want to go into details. My husband made me feel bad for avoiding her because his mother recently passed and that's the only mom I have---Like FACTS. But I legit had what I think was a nervous breakdown somewhere between Friday and Saturday and so because I'm pretty sure my biochemistry was off, I was out of anything positive to do or say and I had just enough energy to tend to my family. Like I couldn't bare anything else. Week 1 of this year was literally a nightmare...NOT TO MENTION I got a silk press for the 1st time in 6 years on Friday afternoon and by Sunday it was puffed up. So you KNNNNOOOOWWW ya girl was a lil salty about that!!!!!!!
> 
> Then mom calls to tell me about this cruise her friends are paying for...Like se forgot she told me so she called me just now to "remind me." She swore she'd be careful, and I just told her to check CDC recommendations. I told her about possible excursion cancellations if the folk on the boat have too man breakthrough infections, and having to stay adrift until your scheduled return or whatever. But she told me she has to "think positively" and that she can't hear that right now.
> 
> I'm about to go into a board meeting right now...but I don't know. Admittingly mom wears the equivalent of a Hazmat to Walmart and so are her little friends. But still....its my mom and I don't need this kind of stress. But I'm not saying **** else about it. My mental health is on ice right now.


I am not the biggest on family at all but she is grown your the daughter not the parent. She is going to do her. You have to look out for you. Still love but folks have shown over the past 2 yrs who they are and what their focus is esp with pandemic fatigue


----------



## Ganjababy

Quebec is thinking of charging unvaccinated folks. Not sure I like that idea. It seems so dystopian and will not address the reasons why some people are refusing vaccines.

I totally understand the frustration and see the terrible effects of having one unvaccinated person among vulnerable people. But though this person is not black. I empathized and understood the reasoning behind their decision which was (IMO) based on mistrust of the system due generational trauma and the experience of racism and social exclusion.

So I am having mixed feelings about this. Because it will adversely affect those parts of the population who cannot afford to be further excluded and those who can least afford monetary penalization. It is  a slippery slope.


----------



## Evolving78

Plushottie said:


> I am not the biggest on family at all but she is grown your the daughter not the parent. She is going to do her. You have to look out for you. Still love but folks have shown over the past 2 yrs who they are and what their focus is esp with pandemic fatigue


But if mom gets sick, the family will want all hands on deck on who will take care of her. Either you are in or out when it comes to parents.  I’m one of those out children.. you don’t listen to me, you get what you get.


----------



## Evolving78

Ganjababy said:


> Quebec is thinking of charging unvaccinated folks. Not sure I like that idea. It seems so dystopian and will not address the reasons why some people are refusing vaccines.
> 
> I totally understand the frustration and see the terrible effects of having one unvaccinated person among vulnerable people. But though this person is not black. I empathized and understood the reasoning behind their decision which was (IMO) based on mistrust of the system due generational trauma and the experience of racism and social exclusion.
> 
> So I am having mixed feelings about this. Because it will adversely affect those parts of the population who cannot afford to be further excluded and those who can least afford monetary penalization. It is  a slippery slope.


I can’t even get behind or empathize with that mistrust and trauma reasoning anymore. Many of us have had trauma and maltreatment at the hands of healthcare providers. They have no problem taking all the medication in the world for other ailments, but not this?!?? Not falling for that lame excuse anymore. Just being defiant because they can.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@Ganjababy This is a fee for being unvaccinated or a bill for medical care they receive if they get sick?


----------



## Ganjababy

Evolving78 said:


> I can’t even get behind or empathize with that mistrust and trauma reasoning anymore. Many of us have had trauma and maltreatment at the hands of healthcare providers. They have no problem taking all the medication in the world for other ailments, but not this?!?? Not falling for that lame excuse anymore. Just being defiant because they can.


I am fed up also. Y’all need to pray for me because I have decided to speak to this one person when I see them. Minority to minority. I will not tell them I think that they are responsible for the current outbreak and deaths. But I need to say something.


----------



## Plushottie

Evolving78 said:


> But if mom gets sick, the family will want all hands on deck on who will take care of her. Either you are in or out when it comes to parents.  I’m one of those out children.. you don’t listen to me, you get what you get.


I am of the out kids because folks are adults and you didn’t heed warning. It’s one of the hardest things of life.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Plushottie said:


> I am not the biggest on family at all but she is grown your the daughter not the parent. She is going to do her. You have to look out for you. Still love but folks have shown over the past 2 yrs who they are and what their focus is esp with pandemic fatigue


Hard facts but it is what it is. But I am big on family and it hurts no less. We buried both my husband's parents in 2018 and 2021 and his best friend in 2021--all died due to personal choices---not accidental at all. It hurts no less. And its my mother. Like dang. We were very very close. Thats the part I'm walking through. I have to legit get therapy anyway because as close as my mom and I was, her ISH from childhood is bleeding off on me--so there is that too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


> I want to know if this puts the dogs at risk for catching COVID-19 and God forbid a canine variant comes about that’s transmissible to animals as well as humans. On CNN they had one of these dogs sniffing a guy’s mask.



OK, see, this was my first thought. I don't want no canine/corona hybrid.


----------



## Evolving78

@naturalgyrl5199 
I’m there with you. I watched an episode of Hoarders and the mother hoarded her house out, got a kidney transplant and the daughter had to take her in, but the daughter was angry and had a lot of built up resentment over how her mother traumatized her with her hoarding and emotional neglect, and how she improperly took care of her own parents (mother). She was happy the house was clean again, but you can tell she was done with her mother.


----------



## yamilee21

Ganjababy said:


> Quebec is thinking of charging unvaccinated folks. Not sure I like that idea. It seems so dystopian and will not address the reasons why some people are refusing vaccines.


Quebec is always on another level. But it will probably end up impacting First Nations people the most, instead of the obnoxious Québécois that are actively spreading Covid and being reckless on purpose.


----------



## secretdiamond

Got a call today that someone from a birthday dinner I attended last Friday tested positive (It was done at a speak easy, not open to the public).  All of sudden, I noticed a scratchy throat. 

Had been feeling fine and still did. Got a rapid test. Negative!  Thank God. Now, my throat feels fine.   2 years running and still dodging this thing.  I'm fully vaccinated and boosted, but not sure how much longer my streak will go on with this Omicron.


----------



## MamaBear2012

secretdiamond said:


> Got a call today that someone from a birthday dinner I attended last Friday tested positive (It was done at a speak easy, not open to the public).  All of sudden, I noticed a scratchy throat.
> 
> Had been feeling fine and still did. Got a rapid test. Negative!  Thank God. Now, my throat feels fine.  2 years running and still dodging this thing. *I'm fully vaccinated and boosted, but not sure how much longer my streak will go on with this Omicron.*


Same. It seems like everyone around me is getting it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Welp. I assumed wrong. The Supreme Court blocked Biden vaccine/test mandate. I know our President and CEO at my job is happy. They encourage everyone to get vaccinated but don't think it should be mandated but are charging you more for health insurance if you aint .

Oh and HR got tired of sending out emails each time someone got covid so she does summary emails at the end of the day now.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

And in other news...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> And in other news...



Welp. Hope he has fun with it. Again.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Chii

My friend is inviting me a girls weekend in May for her 40th. My husband got wind of it and looked at me super cray.
her mom wants to do a girls night in TONIGHT.

So I gotta be the "unavailable friend"
Makes me hate COVID even more.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Last night FH told me his supervisor tested positive. People are supposed to work from home as much as possible but he went to the office for half an hour on Tuesday to do some admin stuff and spoke to his supervisor for a few minutes while keeping their distance. Both were wearing masks. She got exposed by a family member over the holiday who gave it to everyone. I'd bet money that she knew she could be positive before she went to the office. Thank goodness FH was diligent in wearing his mask. He said he saw some co-workers who were not.  FH wanted to go to his parent's house this weekend but he might not now. We spent Wednesday night together so if he was exposed then so was I. Neither of us has any symptoms so far. But I'm annoyed.  I just got a PCR test last week and it was a stroke of luck that happened. Tests are so hard to come by.


----------



## yamilee21

If I hear the new mayor of NYC say that schools are the safest place for kids one more time, I will explode. My kid has just had his 6th exposure since mid-December at school, and my nephew tested positive, also courtesy of a DOE school. Meanwhile, the new administration has apparently disbanded the unit that was working on school exposures/transmission because transmission isn’t occurring in schools. Really?!?


----------



## dancinstallion

Covid is sweeping through DS' classes. I got an alert every day since last Thurs. 7 students in total have tested positive    I only imagine how many there are that haven't and won't get tested. 

Ds said more students have been wearing masks since coming back from winter break, plus the school put up a ton of signs and posters saying masks recommended so that seems to have helped a little.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Chii
> 
> My friend is inviting me a girls weekend in May for her 40th. My husband got wind of it and looked at me super cray.
> her mom wants to do a girls night in TONIGHT.
> 
> So I gotta be the "unavailable friend"
> Makes me hate COVID even more.


Please don’t go.. someone around that age (early 40s) just died. They went into the hospital one day, then died the next. I know some people are tired and want to kick it, but this is serious.


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> Welp. I assumed wrong. The Supreme Court blocked Biden vaccine/test mandate. I know our President and CEO at my job is happy. They encourage everyone to get vaccinated but don't think it should be mandated but are charging you more for health insurance if you aint .
> 
> Oh and HR got tired of sending out emails each time someone got covid so she does summary emails at the end of the day now.


Amazon shortened their paid time leave days and General Electric is removing their mandate. We said in this thread it was going to be like this last summer. They were going to stop caring and wave us good luck.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

sunshinebeautiful said:


> OK, see, this was my first thought. I don't want no canine/corona hybrid.


does it not already transfer to some animals? There’s been animals in the zoos catching it. A snow leopard (elderly) died from in a few weeks ago. And I want to say an extremely small cases have been reported in dogs.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I came in here to ask: best place to buy n95s online?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> does it not already transfer to some animals? There’s been animals in the zoos catching it. A snow leopard (elderly) died from in a few weeks ago. And I want to say an extremely small cases have been reported in dogs.



Yes, it does, which is why I'm concerned about the covid-sniffing dogs mentioned upthread.


----------



## Evolving78

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I came in here to ask: best place to buy n95s online?


You try the b&m stores around you?


----------



## Seattle Slew

dancinstallion said:


> Covid is sweeping through DS' classes. I got an alert every day since last Thurs. 7 students in total have tested positive    I only imagine how many there are that haven't and won't get tested.
> 
> Ds said more students have been wearing masks since coming back from winter break, plus the school put up a ton of signs and posters saying masks recommended so that seems to have helped a little.


Recommended?! It’s not mandatory?!! Lord


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Last night FH told me his supervisor tested positive. People are supposed to work from home as much as possible but he went to the office for half an hour on Tuesday to do some admin stuff and spoke to his supervisor for a few minutes while keeping their distance. Both were wearing masks. She got exposed by a family member over the holiday who gave it to everyone. I'd bet money that she knew she could be positive before she went to the office. Thank goodness FH was diligent in wearing his mask. He said he saw some co-workers who were not.  FH wanted to go to his parent's house this weekend but he might not now. We spent Wednesday night together so if he was exposed then so was I. Neither of us has any symptoms so far. But I'm annoyed.  I just got a PCR test last week and it was a stroke of luck that happened. Tests are so hard to come by.


Update: FH did an at-home yesterday and results were negative. He's going to do another one in a couple more days. Still no symptoms from either of us.


----------



## PatDM'T

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I came in here to ask: best place to buy n95s online?


Some options
were shared on
page 318 of
this thread.


----------



## snoop

Evolving78 said:


> I can’t even get behind or empathize with that mistrust and trauma reasoning anymore. Many of us have had trauma and maltreatment at the hands of healthcare providers. They have no problem taking all the medication in the world for other ailments, but not this?!?? Not falling for that lame excuse anymore. Just being defiant because they can.



Except...(this was late last year)


Dozens of members of Saugeen First Nation in Ontario were given expired COVID-19 vaccines for a month​
Source:  https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/saugeen-first-nation-expired-pfizer-vaccine-doses-1.6188281


----------



## Evolving78

snoop said:


> Except...(this was late last year)
> 
> 
> Dozens of members of Saugeen First Nation in Ontario were given expired COVID-19 vaccines for a month​
> Source:  https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/saugeen-first-nation-expired-pfizer-vaccine-doses-1.6188281


That has nothing to do with not getting it or being defiant about it. Nobody questions if their pharmacist gives them expired blood pressure medication. They just take it and hope for the best.
And all this will do is just give someone a reason not to.. smh
And I’m talking personal  experience from a place of being given terrible services and treatment from the healthcare  community. That’s why I decided to go to school to learn and do something about it.


----------



## Keen

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I came in here to ask: best place to buy n95s online?


I was never a fan of cloth masks.  I didn’t want to be washing cloth masks all the time.  I still wear surgical masks unless I’m in crowds or in close contact contact with people I know is negative.  
I do want to start wearing  N95 more, with all the asymptomatic people walking around.


----------



## Everything Zen

So my aunt (through extended family only- thank God) who is a nurse, and unvaccinated tested positive for COVID a second time and she sounds like she’s having a rough go at it. She refused a vaccine on the basis of her antibody test which she waved in everyone’s face (including her sister who is a doctor and kept trying to reason with her) like she some type super negro. She was so exhausted that she had a hard time staying awake from a 2 hour drive home. 

I give the uneducated, vulnerable populations and those struggling with mental illness a little leeway as they are far more susceptible to misinformation but well- we do have our jokes about her in the family. Never mind. 

A whole bunch of folks got excommunicated in 2020 - making that list and checking it twice.


----------



## vevster

Seattle Slew said:


> Recommended?! It’s not mandatory?!! Lord


It doesn’t stop transmission. So why be mandated?


----------



## fifi134

^ it doesn’t stop transmission 100%, but there is, and have been now, plenty of evidence that having a covering is better than nothing. What they need to be doing is providing N95s for everyone.


----------



## LostInAdream

DD who is 8 years old caught Covid while with her dad the week of Christmas. We both tested before dropping her to him and before I picked her up both negative and within a week of each other. I picked her Xmas Eve and decided not to go visit family as the cases were rising in their area and everyone I know up there tested positive within days of each other. My family agreed to all get PCR tested 3-5 days before and a rapid test the day of getting together. I live 6 hrs away from them.

Naturally, no one adhered and got tested the day before I was to head up. I explained my concerns and eventually decided I wasn’t coming. I was bullied via text and told I was making other peoples situations mine and they were all negative( rapid). I explained how those close to me ie my BF and DDs BFFs family all tested negative rapid but PCRs came back positive. Still I hear how they won’t have the dish I was bringing and they wanted to see us all Christmas Day. Ignored as I could care less I had a feeling not to go.

The day after Christmas DD has a fever of 104.7 F. She tested negative(rapid) on the 24th. Call her dad and he is sick too with a fever. DD says his GFs son was coughing the whole time she was there. I take DD to get tested as soon as possible but testing was full.

The dept health had a testing pop up and she tested positive( rapid) I was negative. Tell him and this fools says it’s just a cold and the boy was sick the entire week before and they won’t get tested. These fools have been out and about around multiple people. Livid isn’t the word. I haven’t spoken to him after telling him how people like them are the reason we are in this mess going on year 3!

  Took PCRs 2 days after and we have the same results. She was only sick for a day. She continues to test positive( 5x) and I’m still negative. Kept her home from school even though the school says it’s fine for her to go back. I’m just tired y’all!!!!!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests
					

Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.




					www.covidtests.gov


----------



## dancinstallion

The sister, of dh's friend that died of covid, showed him the pics of his friend before he went to the hospital. His fingers were blue.   Apparently he had been fighting covid for a month and didn't tell dh.

That's the thing. People are STILL suffering in silence. Nobody told me they had covid until I told them I tested positive. Why is that?  My brother said he had it for 3 weeks a month ago. The symptoms he had were bad, it triggered his asthma and he hadn't had an asthma attack in 12 years! He said he was off balance and could barely walk. Another friend had it the same time I did but didn't tell me her sister had to tell me,
dh' friend  told me her whole family had it only after i told her we couldn't get together because I am positive.

I think covid is so common that the stigma should be lifted yet it isn't lifted. We are talking about covid yet we are not talking about covid when people test positive


----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


> COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests
> 
> 
> Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.covidtests.gov



I hope they used our taxes adequately and did all the proper quality assurance testing and are using top of the line servers so this thing doesn't crash day one.


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> I hope they used our taxes adequately and did all the proper quality assurance testing and are using top of the line servers so this thing doesn't crash day one.


There is this thing where people come to your home to administer the test.. Idk about that one.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

dancinstallion said:


> The sister, of dh's friend that died of covid, showed him the pics of his friend before he went to the hospital. His fingers were blue.   Apparently he had been fighting covid for a month and didn't tell dh.
> 
> That's the thing. People are STILL suffering in silence. Nobody told me they had covid until I told them I tested positive. Why is that?  My brother said he had it for 3 weeks a month ago. The symptoms he had were bad, it triggered his asthma and he hadn't had an asthma attack in 12 years! He said he was off balance and could barely walk. Another friend had it the same time I did but didn't tell me her sister had to tell me,
> dh' friend  told me her whole family had it only after i told her we couldn't get together because I am positive.
> 
> I think covid is so common that the stigma should be lifted yet it isn't lifted. We are talking about covid yet we are not talking about covid when people test positive


I don’t think this is about the stigma at all. I think people are keeping it to themselves because they don’t want to be called out for not quarantining and aren’t interested in your suggestions for improving their health.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> There is this thing where people come to your home to administer the test.. Idk about that one.



Yeah idk about that either. I just hope the website doesn't crash like Ticketmaster during a Beyonce concert.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> Yeah idk about that either. I just hope the website doesn't crash like Ticketmaster during a Beyonce concert.



I'm already predicting a website crash


----------



## BrownBetty

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm already predicting a website crash


If Disney who has billions of dollars, Disney +, crashed on the 1st day of the roll out... I assure you this will also.  If it doesn't, I will be shocked AF.


----------



## Brownie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I'm already predicting a website crash


Me too...will be a mess just like the roll out of those first checks


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Site is live: https://special.usps.com/testkits


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> Site is live: https://special.usps.com/testkits



I was just coming in here to post this. Surprisingly, the website is still up and I put my order through with no problems.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> It doesn’t stop transmission. So why be mandated?


Its never been about transmission. Its always been about slowing down the worst symptoms and reducing hospitalization rates--which is what's actually killing the medical system right now. 


But OTOH---it was marketed as some CURE or shield and that was never right. Obviously if we can slow down the worst symptoms you can in turn actually slow down transmission. But this whole thing has been FUBAR from jump (the way the vaccines were discussed) so no one believes anything anymore....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

fifi134 said:


> ^ it doesn’t stop transmission 100%, but there is, and have been now, plenty of evidence that having a covering is better than nothing. *What they need to be doing is providing N95s for everyone.*


Yes.

I'd prefer a mask mandate over a vaccine.

But check it: Had they made vaccines seem "scarce" then I wonder what the excuse would be then "Oh the Gubmint hiding the cure!" 
and so forth.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> The sister, of dh's friend that died of covid, showed him the pics of his friend before he went to the hospital. His fingers were blue.   Apparently he had been fighting covid for a month and didn't tell dh.
> 
> That's the thing. People are STILL suffering in silence. Nobody told me they had covid until I told them I tested positive. Why is that?  My brother said he had it for 3 weeks a month ago. The symptoms he had were bad, it triggered his asthma and he hadn't had an asthma attack in 12 years! He said he was off balance and could barely walk. Another friend had it the same time I did but didn't tell me her sister had to tell me,
> dh' friend  told me her whole family had it only after i told her we couldn't get together because I am positive.
> 
> I think covid is so common that the stigma should be lifted yet it isn't lifted. We are talking about covid yet we are not talking about covid when people test positive


Several of my relatives had COVID last year and while not hospitalized, it had them very unwell. No one said a thing. My cousins on round 2 of COVID have not said a thing to me, but they are probably ashamed to tell me, knowing what I do.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> There is this thing where *people come to your home to administer the test.*. Idk about that one.


They do that in foreign countries to test for flu outbreaks. Its pretty effective but those are communities where health advocates WITHIN said communities have been tapped to respond to local flu outbreaks to find possible clusters. We are talking communities that are the equivalent to favelas....like tin roof, tin walls, very poor communities where people live on top of each other. Third world communities. I was watching a documentary that came out in 2019 about how they respond to outbreaks in India and found it very interesting.
Which is why I get so aggy because many many countries, down to the township level has/had all the infrastructure and plans prepared to respond to such an outbreak but then WE in the Western world mess it up so royally thanks to politics.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd prefer a mask mandate over a vaccine.
> 
> But check it: Had they made vaccines seem "scarce" then I wonder what the excuse would be then "Oh the Gubmint hiding the cure!"
> and so forth.


Yeah we discussed that here awhile back too..


----------



## BrownBetty

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Several of my relatives had COVID last year and while not hospitalized, it had them very unwell. No one said a thing. My cousins on round 2 of COVID have not said a thing to me, but they are probably ashamed to tell me, knowing what I do.


I have relatives who have done the same.  What pissed me off is they were still letting folks come over.


----------



## Kalia1

My BF ‘s husband of 23 years passed away from an Asthma Attack/COVID yesterday morning. He was 50 years old. I’m so SAD right now for he was an OUTSTANDING husband, father and like a brother to me.

She called me crying so hard from the hospital.
She said he had been having a hard time breathing Monday and did a breathing treatment and felt better. Sadly yesterday morning he screamed he couldn’t breathe and simply collapsed and passed away right in front of my friend at home.

He was vaccinated and my friend didn’t learn that he had COVID until she was informed by the hospital after he passed away.

I’m SO SAD for my friend and their children. She kept repeating to me “He was her best friend”. 
Their family is an ideal one in EVERY sense! Each of their children are model children with their eldest celebrating a birthday today.

They reside in Alabama where COVID precautions cease to be important. My DH and I are due to travel to see my friend tomorrow and I’m SHOCK/SAD.

She and I speak daily about the pandemic and life etc. Never would I imagine her husband my brother would be amongst those who would be one of those who would pass away in the midst of this pandemic.

Please let’s continue to be diligent practicing all of the safety precautions to prevent catching this horrible virus. And more importantly CHERISH your loved ones because life is changing for many of us daily.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kalia1 said:


> My BF ‘s husband of 23 years passed away from an Asthma Attack/COVID yesterday morning. He was 50 years old. I’m so SAD right now for he was an OUTSTANDING husband, father and like a brother to me.
> 
> She called me crying so hard from the hospital.
> She said he had been having a hard time breathing Monday and did a breathing treatment and felt better. Sadly yesterday morning he screamed he couldn’t breathe and simply collapsed and passed away right in front of my friend at home.
> 
> He was vaccinated and my friend didn’t learn that he had COVID until she was informed by the hospital after he passed away.
> 
> I’m SO SAD for my friend and their children. She kept repeating to me “He was her best friend”.
> Their family is an ideal one in EVERY sense! Each of their children are model children with their eldest celebrating a birthday today.
> 
> They reside in Alabama where COVID precautions cease to be important. My DH and I are due to travel to see my friend tomorrow and I’m SHOCK/SAD.
> 
> She and I speak daily about the pandemic and life etc. Never would I imagine her husband my brother would be amongst those who would be one of those who would pass away in the midst of this pandemic.
> 
> Please let’s continue to be diligent practicing all of the safety precautions to prevent catching this horrible virus. And more importantly CHERISH your loved ones because life is changing for many of us daily.


I’m sorry for your loss. Has your friend or her children been tested? Their contact with others should be limited right now.


----------



## Kalia1

Black Ambrosia said:


> I’m sorry for your loss. Has your friend or her children been tested? Their contact with others should be limited right now.


Thank you for your kind words. Yes thankfully they are each negative.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Somebody guessed that there was some benefit to marijuana based on how some smokers seem to be ok despite their lifestyle choices.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


> Somebody guessed that there was some benefit to marijuana based on how some smokers seem to be ok despite their lifestyle choices.


Yep - read about this and meant to post this article:









						Scientists: Cannabis Can Prevent COVID-19 Infection
					

Acids extracted from cannabis plants blocked COVID-19 infection in human cells in lab tests, a new peer-reviewed study shows.




					www.vice.com
				




A friend of mine in WV manufactures liquid CBD + THC ...


----------



## Seattle Slew

Kalia1 I’m so sorry for your loss. That is truly horrifying.


----------



## yamilee21

“Cannabis compounds prevented #Covid19 infection in a lab study.”

So is this the reason my pot-smoking neighbors have been able to party non-stop through the pandemic with zero repercussions?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Kalia1 said:


> My BF ‘s husband of 23 years passed away from an Asthma Attack/COVID yesterday morning. He was 50 years old. I’m so SAD right now for he was an OUTSTANDING husband, father and like a brother to me.
> 
> She called me crying so hard from the hospital.
> She said he had been having a hard time breathing Monday and did a breathing treatment and felt better. Sadly yesterday morning he screamed he couldn’t breathe and simply collapsed and passed away right in front of my friend at home.
> 
> He was vaccinated and my friend didn’t learn that he had COVID until she was informed by the hospital after he passed away.
> 
> I’m SO SAD for my friend and their children. She kept repeating to me “He was her best friend”.
> Their family is an ideal one in EVERY sense! Each of their children are model children with their eldest celebrating a birthday today.
> 
> They reside in Alabama where COVID precautions cease to be important. My DH and I are due to travel to see my friend tomorrow and I’m SHOCK/SAD.
> 
> She and I speak daily about the pandemic and life etc. Never would I imagine her husband my brother would be amongst those who would be one of those who would pass away in the midst of this pandemic.
> 
> Please let’s continue to be diligent practicing all of the safety precautions to prevent catching this horrible virus. And more importantly CHERISH your loved ones because life is changing for many of us daily.


I am so sorry for your loss. This is devastating. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

yamilee21 said:


> “Cannabis compounds prevented #Covid19 infection in a lab study.”
> 
> So is this the reason my pot-smoking neighbors have been able to party non-stop through the pandemic with zero repercussions?


There's a guy I grew up with who smokes pot 3 times a day and has been coughing like he has COPD for years. I hate to admit it but I thought if anyone would get it, it would be him because his health is already compromised, he's still out there like it's 2019, and he's anti-vaccine. The only saving grace is that he works from home. Now I see his smoking is probably what's keeping him alive.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kalia1 said:


> My BF ‘s husband of 23 years passed away from an Asthma Attack/COVID yesterday morning. He was 50 years old. I’m so SAD right now for he was an OUTSTANDING husband, father and like a brother to me.
> 
> She called me crying so hard from the hospital.
> She said he had been having a hard time breathing Monday and did a breathing treatment and felt better. Sadly yesterday morning he screamed he couldn’t breathe and simply collapsed and passed away right in front of my friend at home.
> 
> He was vaccinated and my friend didn’t learn that he had COVID until she was informed by the hospital after he passed away.
> 
> I’m SO SAD for my friend and their children. She kept repeating to me “He was her best friend”.
> Their family is an ideal one in EVERY sense! Each of their children are model children with their eldest celebrating a birthday today.
> 
> They reside in Alabama where COVID precautions cease to be important. My DH and I are due to travel to see my friend tomorrow and I’m SHOCK/SAD.
> 
> She and I speak daily about the pandemic and life etc. Never would I imagine her husband my brother would be amongst those who would be one of those who would pass away in the midst of this pandemic.
> 
> Please let’s continue to be diligent practicing all of the safety precautions to prevent catching this horrible virus. And more importantly CHERISH your loved ones because life is changing for many of us daily.


I'm sorry for your loss.  The terrible thing about Covid is that people really have no idea how it's going to hit them until they get it.  Like you said, it's best that we all remain diligent about doing what we can to avoid transmission.


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> “Cannabis compounds prevented #Covid19 infection in a lab study.”
> 
> So is this the reason my pot-smoking neighbors have been able to party non-stop through the pandemic with zero repercussions?


Nah I know somebody who got it twice and they smoke..


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Evolving78 said:


> Nah I know somebody who got it twice and they smoke..



I got covid from someone who is a very regular weed smoker. Now granted they didn't get as sick as I did when we both had it...


----------



## PatDM'T

Sorry if this
has already been
posted but thought
it was interesting:


More on this 
in the article here.


----------



## PatDM'T

Evolving78 said:


> Nah I know somebody who got it twice and they smoke..


My friend told
me the same
thing: he smoked
daily but still 
caught Covid.

I should mention
he is an anti-masker
and not a 
social distancer either.


----------



## Evolving78

PatDM'T said:


> My friend told
> me the same
> thing: he smoked
> daily but still
> caught Covid.
> 
> I should mention
> he is an anti-masker
> and not a
> social distancer either.


All of that too.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kalia1 said:


> My BF ‘s husband of 23 years passed away from an Asthma Attack/COVID yesterday morning. He was 50 years old. I’m so SAD right now for he was an OUTSTANDING husband, father and like a brother to me.
> 
> She called me crying so hard from the hospital.
> She said he had been having a hard time breathing Monday and did a breathing treatment and felt better. Sadly yesterday morning he screamed he couldn’t breathe and simply collapsed and passed away right in front of my friend at home.
> 
> He was vaccinated and my friend didn’t learn that he had COVID until she was informed by the hospital after he passed away.
> 
> I’m SO SAD for my friend and their children. She kept repeating to me “He was her best friend”.
> Their family is an ideal one in EVERY sense! Each of their children are model children with their eldest celebrating a birthday today.
> 
> They reside in Alabama where COVID precautions cease to be important. My DH and I are due to travel to see my friend tomorrow and I’m SHOCK/SAD.
> 
> She and I speak daily about the pandemic and life etc. Never would I imagine her husband my brother would be amongst those who would be one of those who would pass away in the midst of this pandemic.
> 
> Please let’s continue to be diligent practicing all of the safety precautions to prevent catching this horrible virus. And more importantly CHERISH your loved ones because life is changing for many of us daily.


So sorry for your loss....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Well COVID strikes my life directly again. No one here is infected...But the current situation:

Drove the kids up to the daycare and the daycare has 3 teachers out with COVID. One out sick. My baby girls teacher took herself to the ER. She has poor health and is double vaccinated but was kicking the can about her booster. Lord help her. My baby loves her some Ms. S.
The oldest was able to take the van to Elem. School though...but we are picking her up right at drop off. There is no way she'll be spending the remainder of the day at that daycare. We had planned on getting some cupcakes for the baby to have her 4th Bday party there tomorrow. But we'll do a family event here at the house this weekend. 
But I'm working from home with her (the almost 4 YO) and its been a bit much.

Hubby took his booster yesterday and is dragging. I had food poisoning (i think) from a restaraunt I picked up from. I only ate a tiny bit bc I was busy nitpicking over something else. So I spent yesterday sick and my allergies are acting up. 

Our infant formula crisis has worsened. Mothers are unable to find formula and my agency is unable to order some of the specialty formula whereas before we had carte blanche and that would always have some set aside. They literally told our distributors they have no ETA from the manufacturers themselves.

You really cannot announce the latter bc you would cause a panic. But I'm panicking for my clients. I'm actually gonna have some of the ones partially breastfeeding to try and re-lactate this week. Its THAT bad. But there are no options. Some may get the MD to agree to a formula switch but that hasn't helped. Babies on high calorie formula due to prematurity and underweight are moving to standard calorie formula with a recipe from the MD on how to prepare it to make higher calories. Sigh--just pray for the mothers out there. The mommy groups online are discussing this at length and are in tears.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

And lets keep it real---these shortages have everything to do with high turnover, less pay, short staffing which slows down production or shipping or both. Just because 1 person is out with COVID-that may affect 2-3 people or 1/2 or whole work unit. That also can slow down production or shipping. Thats why at some point, people are going to be told they can just come to work as long as they wear a mask, and can stand and not sneeze on everyone.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Our infant formula crisis has worsened. Mothers are unable to find formula and my agency is unable to order some of the specialty formula whereas before we had carte blanche and that would always have some set aside. They literally told our distributors they have no ETA from the manufacturers themselves.
> 
> You really cannot announce the latter bc you would cause a panic. But I'm panicking for my clients. I'm actually gonna have some of the ones partially breastfeeding to try and re-lactate this week. Its THAT bad. But there are no options. Some may get the MD to agree to a formula switch but that hasn't helped. Babies on high calorie formula due to prematurity and underweight are moving to standard calorie formula with a recipe from the MD on how to prepare it to make higher calories. Sigh--just pray for the mothers out there. The mommy groups online are discussing this at length and are in tears.


My sister was just telling me how she ordered formula from Amazon and the delivery has been pushed out 2 or 3 months. We went out and found some at CVS but noted how when my niece was a baby they were much better stocked. Instead of numerous cans available they only had 3 and they were locked up. Not sure if them being locked up is a new thing since I wasn't at home. I remember speciality brands being behind the counter at my local CVS so maybe this isn't that unusual.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have an older family member on a ventilator due to pneumonia from covid.  They are boosted but have comorbidities and old.  I'm praying for the best outcome because I just can't with anything else.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> I....



No words. Some people on that *** around and find out approach to life...


----------



## lavaflow99

Fauci says there are 5 stages of the COVID pandemic—and we are still in phase 1
					

With Omicron cases peaking around the world, Dr. Anthony Fauci cautions against thinking we have moved into the endemic phase of the pandemic




					fortune.com
				




 

I can't....

Fauci says there are 5 stages of the COVID pandemic—and we are still in phase 1​BY 
SOPHIE MELLOR
January 18, 2022 12:26 PM EST

Never miss a story: Follow your favorite topics and authors to get a personalized email with the journalism that matters most to you.
Dr. Anthony Fauci, the top medical adviser to President Biden, said this week that we are still in the first of five stages of the pandemic, and he cautioned against thinking we are further along than we actually are. 

The first phase of the pandemic—or the “the truly pandemic,” according to Fauci—is “where the whole world is really very negatively impacted as we are right now,” he said Monday at the World Economic Forum’s Davos Agenda online conference. 
The following four steps are deceleration, control, elimination, and finally eradication.  
Here are the characteristics of the other four stages.
*Deceleration*​After the first phase comes deceleration—a slowdown in the number of newly confirmed cases.




Omicron cases have risen steeply and then dropped off in many countries where the variant took hold. In South Africa, the fourth Omicron-fueled COVID wave lasted only a total of three weeks, and COVID hospitalizations in England have already begun to recede, just one month after the almost-vertical climb starting mid-December.
Scientists from the U.K.’s Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (SAGE) have built models that show there may be a fresh wave of Omicron cases in early summer as people resume social activities and immunity wanes, but they argue cases are unlikely to rise as they did with Omicron, with the latest modeling noting another worst-case scenario of 4,000 people hospitalized a day is very unlikely to occur. 
Some people are optimistic that natural immunity will cause the number of new cases to subside, but Fauci notes it is too soon to tell, and there could always be a new variant just around the corner. 
“It is an open question as to whether or not Omicron is going to be the live virus vaccination that everyone is hoping for, because you have such a great deal of variability with new variants emerging,” he said.
*Control*​The next phase, following deceleration, is the control phase of the pandemic—or what some are referring to as endemicity. That means that COVID-19 would become integrated into the broad range of infectious diseases we commonly experience, like the flu or the common cold.

“Control means you have it present, but it is present at a level that does not disrupt society,” Fauci says. 
He noted that he hopes this will be the case, but he added that it would be possible only if another variant that eludes the immune response does not emerge. Whether or not COVID will be endemic in 2022, Fauci responded: “The answer is, we do not know.”

Governments like Spain and Switzerland have already said that COVID-19 is becoming an endemic disease countries can manage like the flu.  
But for COVID to become endemic, there can’t be any more surprises on the transmissibility and its virulence of the virus or any of its future variants. 
“I don’t think there is anything predictable about coronavirus,” Lawrence Young, a virologist and professor of molecular oncology at Warwick Medical School, told _Fortune. _
“Entering an endemic phase is very different from what we’re experiencing at the moment,” Young said. “I think a lot of it is wishful thinking.”
*Elimination*​The elimination of a pandemic occurs when the virus still exists in the world but it has been eradicated from certain regions or countries. Fauci gives the example of polio, which has been eradicated from many countries in the Global North.

The world is still far from achieving that with COVID, scientists say.
“For a lot of people there has been this hope that there will be a day where victory will be declared. They will say, ‘Today was the end of COVID, and tomorrow we will live in a COVID-free world again.’ I think that is really unrealistic, and not feasible,” Dr. Wafaa El-Sadr, professor of epidemiology and medicine at Columbia University, previously told _Fortune_. 
*Eradication*​The last stage, eradication, is nearly impossible to reach. Fauci notes smallpox was the only infectious human disease that has ever been eradicated, and he said outright that regarding COVID, “That’s not going to happen with this virus.”


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


>


The internet needs to do their thing and expose her.  She needs to be unemployed and arrested before February hits.


----------



## LostInAdream

They lifted the mask mandate at DD (8) school today. I'm tired y'all.


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> The internet needs to do their thing and expose her.  She needs to be unemployed and arrested before February hits.



She works for her Pops so guess she is lucky enough to stay employed


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I saw this foolishness on the news. She was backtracking hard talking bout she wasn’t making threats and what not. Like it was a misunderstanding. She’s “cooperating with authorities.”

Cancel culture can be dangerous but I’m ok with her daddy’s dental office being shut down. That would be the easiest decision ever for me. Anyone who’d stand by their child after boldly taking that stance deserves whatever comes next. You have to imagine lots of patients have kids at the same school.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Keen

lavaflow99 said:


> The internet needs to do their thing and expose her.  She needs to be unemployed and arrested before February hits.


She had been charged.  You can’t go around threatening schools anymore. Of course she’s now all teary eye: she didn’t mean it like that, she’s passionate and didn’t get to pick her words carefully, blah blah blah


----------



## Ganjababy

So the docs started prescribing SSRIs  to the patients with COVID in my department and it seems to be working. Less severe symptoms and no more deaths. Several studies support the off label use of SSRIs for COVID. I have about 8 months  supply of Fluoxetine that i nearly threw out. I am glad I did not. Just in case there is a shortage.









						COVID patients on SSRI antidepressants are less likely to die, study finds: Electronic health records compared outcomes for patients across the country
					

A large analysis of health records from 87 health care centers across the United States found that people taking a class of antidepressants called selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), particularly fluoxetine, were significantly less likely to die of COVID-19 than a matched control group.



					www.sciencedaily.com
				













						COVID Patients on SSRI Antidepressants Are Less Likely to Die, UCSF-Stanford Study Finds
					

A UCSF and Stanford study of electronic health records linked SSRIs, the most widely prescribed antidepressants, to survival for COVID-19 patients.




					www.ucsf.edu


----------



## Everything Zen

Thanks for sharing @Ganjababy

I wonder if it has a potential protective effect?


----------



## NaturalEnigma

Ganjababy said:


> So the docs started prescribing SSRIs  to the patients with COVID in my department and it seems to be working. Less severe symptoms and no more deaths. Several studies support the off label use of SSRIs for COVID. I have about 8 months  supply of Fluoxetine that i nearly threw out. I am glad I did not. Just in case there is a shortage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID patients on SSRI antidepressants are less likely to die, study finds: Electronic health records compared outcomes for patients across the country
> 
> 
> A large analysis of health records from 87 health care centers across the United States found that people taking a class of antidepressants called selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), particularly fluoxetine, were significantly less likely to die of COVID-19 than a matched control group.
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Patients on SSRI Antidepressants Are Less Likely to Die, UCSF-Stanford Study Finds
> 
> 
> A UCSF and Stanford study of electronic health records linked SSRIs, the most widely prescribed antidepressants, to survival for COVID-19 patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ucsf.edu


Fascinating. I would have never thought SSRI could help with COVID. This virus is so odd.


----------



## Kalia1

My DH and I returned last evening from Huntsville, Alabama attending the funeral of my BF’s husband. He was loved by many and they came from all over the country to show their love of him and to support my friend and their beautiful children. (The entire service was held outdoors and it was 19 degrees (freezing) and everyone social distanced as well) 

He was a graduate of Morehouse as well as a Freemason and to see his brothers there supporting him was MOVING! He will be missed by MANY!

I reside in Maryland and the stark difference of how we as a state are responding to COVID compared to Alabama is STRIKING! I literally saw majority of the people going maskless. There apparently is no state mandate so the few stores I entered (by necessity) were full of maskless shoppers.

The hotel front desk employees where we stayed were masked yet the housekeeping staff weren’t. Even the concierge weren’t masked. We literally refused to have the one maskless Valet park our car. It truly boggles the mind to see people maskless when we’ve lost so many in the US to this virus.

We as a society MUST get on one accord when it comes to COVID! The division and response to it MUST be in unison to eradicate it not only from the US but from the world.


----------



## Kalia1

Ganjababy said:


> So the docs started prescribing SSRIs  to the patients with COVID in my department and it seems to be working. Less severe symptoms and no more deaths. Several studies support the off label use of SSRIs for COVID. I have about 8 months  supply of Fluoxetine that i nearly threw out. I am glad I did not. Just in case there is a shortage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID patients on SSRI antidepressants are less likely to die, study finds: Electronic health records compared outcomes for patients across the country
> 
> 
> A large analysis of health records from 87 health care centers across the United States found that people taking a class of antidepressants called selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), particularly fluoxetine, were significantly less likely to die of COVID-19 than a matched control group.
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Patients on SSRI Antidepressants Are Less Likely to Die, UCSF-Stanford Study Finds
> 
> 
> A UCSF and Stanford study of electronic health records linked SSRIs, the most widely prescribed antidepressants, to survival for COVID-19 patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ucsf.edu


Whilst this is promising unfortunately many people of color aren’t prescribed SSRI’s. Most people of color especially those who are on Medicaid are prescribed the older forms of anti-depressants. Sadly there is ethnic disparity when it comes to who is more likely to be prescribed the newer anti-depressants which SSRI’s are.
Remembering many people of color aren't properly diagnosed or even prescribed an anti-depressant at all.


Ganjababy said:


> So the docs started prescribing SSRIs  to the patients with COVID in my department and it seems to be working. Less severe symptoms and no more deaths. Several studies support the off label use of SSRIs for COVID. I have about 8 months  supply of Fluoxetine that i nearly threw out. I am glad I did not. Just in case there is a shortage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID patients on SSRI antidepressants are less likely to die, study finds: Electronic health records compared outcomes for patients across the country
> 
> 
> A large analysis of health records from 87 health care centers across the United States found that people taking a class of antidepressants called selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), particularly fluoxetine, were significantly less likely to die of COVID-19 than a matched control group.
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Patients on SSRI Antidepressants Are Less Likely to Die, UCSF-Stanford Study Finds
> 
> 
> A UCSF and Stanford study of electronic health records linked SSRIs, the most widely prescribed antidepressants, to survival for COVID-19 patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ucsf.edu


----------



## Everything Zen

Kalia1 said:


> Whilst this is promising unfortunately many people of color aren’t prescribed SSRI’s. Most people of color especially those who are on Medicaid are prescribed the older forms of anti-depressants. Sadly there is ethnic disparity when it comes to who is more likely to be prescribed the newer anti-depressants which SSRI’s. Remembering many people of color aren't prescribed an anti-depressant at all.


They are finding a protective benefit in the older versions as well. The bigger problem is that black and brown people are less likely to seek mental health treatment at all. 









						Antidepressant drug treatment protecting from COVID-19: one more piece in the repurposing puzzle | BJPsych Open | Cambridge Core
					

Antidepressant drug treatment protecting from COVID-19: one more piece in the repurposing puzzle - Volume 8 Issue 1




					www.cambridge.org


----------



## Kalia1

Everything Zen said:


> They are finding a protective benefit in the older versions as well. The bigger problem is that black and brown people are less likely to seek mental health treatment at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antidepressant drug treatment protecting from COVID-19: one more piece in the repurposing puzzle | BJPsych Open | Cambridge Core
> 
> 
> Antidepressant drug treatment protecting from COVID-19: one more piece in the repurposing puzzle - Volume 8 Issue 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cambridge.org



This is excellent! Yes and as you stated people of color are less likely to seek treatment. In my experience as a Health Information Specialist people of color are also least likely to accept their diagnosis in totality therefore never taking the medications prescribed to them.


----------



## snoop

This is "old" news now, but


U.K. drops COVID-19 restrictions as Boris Johnson says Omicron has peaked​
Face masks will no longer be mandatory in public places and schools in England and COVID-19 passports will be dropped for large events as infections level off in large parts of the country, British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said Wednesday.

Johnson told lawmakers that the restrictions were being eased because government scientists believed it was likely that the surge of infections prompted by the highly contagious Omicron variant “has now peaked nationally.”

While hospitals in northern England are still under pressure because of high caseloads, Johnson said hospital admissions and patients in intensive care units elsewhere in England were stabilizing or falling.

The government will no longer advise people to work from home and beginning next Thursday mandatory COVID-19 passes will not be required to gain entry to large-scale events.

Full story here



We're working towards easing back restrictions here in Ontario.  We're no longer contact tracing in schools.  The plan is that most things will be lifted by mid-March (masks and vax passports to be announced.)  We have an election coming up and I guess this is how our Premier thinks he'll win votes.


----------



## shasha8685

Kalia1 said:


> My DH and I returned last evening from Huntsville, Alabama attending the funeral of my BF’s husband. He was loved by many and they came from all over the country to show their love of him and to support my friend and their beautiful children. (The entire service was held outdoors and it was 19 degrees (freezing) and everyone social distanced as well)
> 
> He was a graduate of Morehouse as well as a Freemason and to see his brothers there supporting him was MOVING! He will be missed by MANY!
> 
> I reside in Maryland and the stark difference of how we as a state are responding to COVID compared to Alabama is STRIKING! I literally saw majority of the people going maskless. There apparently is no state mandate so the few stores I entered (by necessity) were full of maskless shoppers.
> 
> The hotel front desk employees where we stayed were masked yet the housekeeping staff weren’t. Even the concierge weren’t masked. We literally refused to have the one maskless Valet park our car. It truly boggles the mind to see people maskless when we’ve lost so many in the US to this virus.
> 
> We as a society MUST get on one accord when it comes to COVID! The division and response to it MUST be in unison to eradicate it not only from the US but from the world.


It is crazy. I live in Auburn but I am from Northern VA and seeing the difference in how this pandemic is being handled saddens me.  AL is moving like there is no pandemic. Mask wearing is treated like an option and if you are wearing a mask, you're looked at like you're crazy. I went to urgent care the other week and it was jarring to see how many people were there for a COVID test AND how many of those people tested positive!


----------



## Evolving78

Kalia1 said:


> Whilst this is promising unfortunately many people of color aren’t prescribed SSRI’s. Most people of color especially those who are on Medicaid are prescribed the older forms of anti-depressants. Sadly there is ethnic disparity when it comes to who is more likely to be prescribed the newer anti-depressants which SSRI’s are.
> Remembering many people of color aren't properly diagnosed or even prescribed an anti-depressant at all.


Fluoxetine is prescribed generously. There is not a lot of resources allocated to Medicaid recipients for mental health services. Behavior health services are limited and costly. Waitlists to see a licensed specialist is ridiculously long and even within the mental health provider community, they are reluctant to take mental illness and disorders serious when it comes to black people.  This is where the mistrust and the reluctancy to seek health services comes into play within the black community.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I can't see if this was posted

People stay becoming true believers in science when Rona hits them or their loved ones. 



Spoiler: Unvaccinated Scott Quiner's wife sued hospital to keep his ventilator on



COVID patient whose wife fought a legal battle to keep his ventilator turned on has died at a hospital in Texas, a family attorney said.

The case of Scott Quiner, a 55-year-old Minnesota man who was admitted to hospital last year after testing positive for COVID on October 30, gained attention in recent days as his wife Anne sued to prevent doctors from switching his ventilator off.

Quiner had initially been admitted to a hospital in Waconia, Minnesota, with low oxygen levels. He was then transferred to the intensive care unit (ICU) of Mercy Hospital as it was able to provide the medical attention that he needed, according to a GoFundMe fundraising page to support the family.

Then, in January, doctors advised Quiner's wife Anne that they planned to take her husband off of his respiratory support.

Anne took legal action against this decision, noting in a court filing that she didn't want the ventilator turned off and strongly disagreed with the doctors' decision.

The filing read: "Absent an order from the court restraining Defendant Mercy hospital from turning off the ventilator, my husband will die."

The hospital argued that Quiner's medical care was based on the "best available medical science and authority."

After Anne received legal assistance, a judge granted a motion for a restraining order preventing the hospital from taking Quiner off the ventilator. Quiner was transferred out of state to a hospital in Texas, where he continued receiving care.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ was he one of those obnoxious anti-everything  though? Because I can empathize with loved ones fighting against all odds to keep you alive when you try to do the right thing.

Judging by their looks and the extreme lengths to utilize resources and not accept reality give off that familiar stench of entitlement so I’m speculating - they probably were…


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^^ was he one of those obnoxious anti-everything  though? Because I can empathize with loved ones fighting against all odds to keep you alive when you try to do the right thing.
> 
> Judging by their looks and the extreme lengths to utilize resources and not accept reality give off that familiar stench of entitlement so I’m speculating - they probably were…


His social media has been scrubbed but I think this opinion piece from the DailyKos speaks volumes about what kind of people these were.  

It is not the first time an unvaccinated American has died from COVID - in all likelihood unnecessarily — and it will not be the last. But there are details in the story of Quiner’s demise that make it an interesting case study of the cost to others of a pointless COVID death. *News reports do not say whether or not the unvaccinated victim was an anti-vaxxer. But as his wife described him as a ‘strong Christian,’ and because she chose to give interviews with Glenn Beck and with conservative podcaster Stew Peters on Red Voice Media, it is safe to assume he was.
When unvaxxed Scott Quiner died of COVID he was not the only victim (dailykos.com)*

The family also took what I consider an utterly horrific photo in the hospital with their dead adjacent relative that can be seen in the link to the story.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ What in the actuarial scientific hellscape did I just see/read?!!!


----------



## dancinstallion

All of the sites in Florida that administers Monoclonal Antibody Treatments have been closed down. Over 2,000 appointments scheduled for today were canceled. There are two other Monoclonal Antibody Treatments that still have emergency authorization but Florida wasn't administering those. I wonder why? 





“Florida disagrees with the decision that blocks access to any available treatments in the absence of clinical evidence,” the Florida Department of Health said in a news release. “To date, such clinical evidence has not been provided by the FDA.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I thought I heard that 2 of the 3 monoclonal treatments weren't effective against omicron. Is that what they've stopped giving?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> His social media has been scrubbed but I think this opinion piece from the DailyKos speaks volumes about what kind of people these were.
> 
> It is not the first time an unvaccinated American has died from COVID - in all likelihood unnecessarily — and it will not be the last. But there are details in the story of Quiner’s demise that make it an interesting case study of the cost to others of a pointless COVID death. *News reports do not say whether or not the unvaccinated victim was an anti-vaxxer. But as his wife described him as a ‘strong Christian,’ and because she chose to give interviews with Glenn Beck and with conservative podcaster Stew Peters on Red Voice Media, it is safe to assume he was.
> When unvaxxed Scott Quiner died of COVID he was not the only victim (dailykos.com)*
> 
> The family also took what I consider an utterly horrific photo in the hospital with their dead adjacent relative that can be seen in the link to the story.


That picture. How are you in a hospital room with someone admitted for covid and you pull your masks down for a photo? Or maybe they were already down. That's even worse. And the picture is not how I'd want to remember a loved one. It would be painful for me to see them like that.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> All of the sites in Florida that administers Monoclonal Antibody Treatments have been closed down. Over 2,000 appointments scheduled for today were canceled. There are two other Monoclonal Antibody Treatments that still have emergency authorization but Florida wasn't administering those. I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Florida disagrees with the decision that blocks access to any available treatments in the absence of clinical evidence,” the Florida Department of Health said in a news release. “To date, such clinical evidence has not been provided by the FDA.”


I got that email yesterday. The language has such political slant. You should see the "anti-gov" emails we get on a regular basis from the State Health Dept. 

And yes, the Gov doesn't want to drop $$ on a "treatment" that doesn't really make a difference. "The absence of clinical evidence" again is politic-speak. There isn't evidence of significant treatment against the new strain.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ People act like getting monoclonal antibodies is what you REALLY want to be doing when you get sick. Cancer patients get monoclonal antibodies- the side effects are terrifying and it costs around 40k a treatment for drugs like Avastin that may only prolong life for a few months.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> That picture. How are you in a hospital room with someone admitted for covid and you pull your masks down for a photo? Or maybe they were already down. That's even worse. *And the picture is not how I'd want to remember a loved one.* It would be painful for me to see them like that.


I'd find a way to come back and haunt people if they took a picture like that of me.


----------



## Peppermynt

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'd find a way to come back and haunt people if they took a picture like that of me.


I honestly think they are trying to show that they are oppressed and victims. Because they are always the real victims. /s 

But with each unnecessary death a librul gets owned so, carry on I guess.


----------



## vevster

:celebrate:


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Many people were saying that Spotify would obviously pick Rogan over Neil Young. I wish other artists had joined with him in pressuring Spotify. I don’t use it, but even though I figured they would choose money over the public good, I doubt I will ever use Spotify now.


----------



## dancinstallion

​‘Bunch of Idiots’: Grown Man Accused of Spitting on and Shoving Kids for Wearing Masks​






via CBS Los Angeles



Spoiler



"A middle-age Southern California man is accused of lying in wait outside local schools for children wearing masks—and then following them around so he can cough at them, spit on them, and taunt them for being “stupid” enough to don the face coverings.

The man, captured on video wearing a “Your mask makes you look stupid” T-shirt, has allegedly been continuing his anti-mask harassment campaign for a month in suburban La Crescenta, with a string of alleged incidents under his belt.

Fed-up parents finally had enough this week and gathered at the Crescenta Valley Station to demand police take action.

  “[The kids] were obviously getting scared. He was getting three to five inches away and coughing in their faces,” one parent who witnessed the alleged harassment, identified only as Ned, told CBS Los Angeles.

  The Crescenta Valley Station, part of the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department, issued a statement Monday promising a “thorough investigation” into the man after one incident was captured on camera.

“Crescenta Valley Station is aware of a video circulating on social media regarding a dispute between an anti-mask adult and others over the masking of children. The incident appears to have occurred off school grounds sometime last week,” police said.

In the video, the man can be seen apparently harassing a group of middle schoolers in a mall parking lot, yelling: “Stay scared. Keep your masks on that don’t even work!”

  One of the kids in the group can be heard shouting back, “We’re 13!”  The anti-masker then launches into an expletive-laden tirade at an adult who tried to intervene, screaming, “Look at this grown man with a mask on. What a fricken coward. What a total p—y… Where’d you buy your mask? The stupid store?”  He storms off after calling the group a “bunch of idiots.” 

The anti-masker has allegedly been involved in several similar incidents near schools, with the sheriff’s department saying some of the kids who were targeted reported that the man also spit on them, according to local outlet KTLA.

He has also been accused of shoving children in some cases.  The man has not yet been publicly identified, but Los Angeles Sheriff’s Department Lt. Robert Hahnlein told reporters that police know who he is and are working with police in Glendale to investigate the incidents. 

Officers were called to at least one incident under investigation, but the deputy who responded scolded the kids and “decided to lecture [them] about freedom of speech instead of taking their names and writing an incident report,” Emily Lanigan, one of the parents affected, told CBS LA."]


----------



## yamilee21

There is no freedom to cough and spit on people, and freedom of speech does not include the freedom to harass and verbally abuse others. That is assault, and the cops that are covering for him because they are aligned with his opinions should be disciplined for not doing their jobs!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



This is a sad state of affairs


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## BrownBetty

yamilee21 said:


> There is no freedom to cough and spit on people, and freedom of speech does not include the freedom to harass and verbally abuse others. That is assault, and the cops that are covering for him because they are aligned with his opinions should be disciplined for not doing their jobs!


These parents are playing. The first time maybe I would of went to the cops. After that, he would of got that behind whooped every time he bothered the kids. He would be tired or in the hospital either way, he would stop.


----------



## prettywhitty

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This is troubling. The systems in America are being held together by duct tape and safety pins.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ugh, My friend, an Exercise Science professor at Purdue, high level marathon runner and biker, vegan and health nut just got over COVID. He is vaccinated, boosted but is absolutely worn down from exertion. He and I attended college together in the same department (Nutrition Food and Exercise Sciences). He says he is very winded from just playing in the snow from his kids. He is 43. He will get over it, and be fine. No hospitalization needed. But health is wealth, and people in the categories of top health have the best survival rates.

Also-If he had underlying health issues, It didn't stop him from running 1 or 2 (yes 26 mile) marathons a year or a Tough Mudder race every few of years. A 10K or a 1/2 Marathon or even the big Boston. He has done them all.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>



A lot of people are cancelling Spotify.  I am about cancel mine just to be petty  cuz I don't use it and forgot was I was still paying.


----------



## BrownBetty

BrownBetty said:


> I have an older family member on a ventilator due to pneumonia from covid.  They are boosted but have comorbidities and old.  I'm praying for the best outcome because I just can't with anything else.


They passed yesterday.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

BrownBetty said:


> They passed yesterday.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BrownBetty

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you.  It is such a big loss.


----------



## Seattle Slew

BrownBetty said:


> They passed yesterday.


I am so sorry for your loss. I hope they found some comfort in their final days.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

^^^Good! I’m all for free speech but people have to remember that this just means you ain’t facing criminal consequences. Everything else is fair game.


----------



## Kanky

Hong Kong is making people euthanize their hamsters because some of them are Covid positive.


----------



## Seattle Slew

$100 million. For a lying podcast. Geez


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

The article briefly mentions Trudeau and family leaving the Ottawa residence yesterday. Foreign and conservative outlets are reporting that they are at an undisclosed location for their safety. There are other reports that they've fled the country but those don't seem credible.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Again, I gotta wonder how many of these "breakthrough" cases are actually vaccinated people.  One nurse sold approx 7K fake cards and added unvaxxed people to the vaccinated database in 3 months.   


Spoiler: Janky Nurse Selling Vaccine Cards and Adding Unvaxxed to Medical Database



New York pediatric nurse 'sold fake COVID vaccine cards and raked in $1.5million in just three months': Cops found $900,000 in CASH at her home and her cop husband now 'faces internal probe'​
*Julie DeVuono, 49, of Amityville, Long Island, has been charged with forgery and offering a false instrument for filing fake vaccination cards*
*She and her practical nurse Marissa Urraro, 44, alleged were stealing fake vaccination cards at Wild Child Pediatrics Healthcare*
*When cops searched DeVuono's home, they found $900,000 in cash stashed inside NYPD-issued helmet bags - causing an internal probe on her cop husband*
*They also found a ledger that appears to show that the nurse made $1.5million in the last three months selling the fraudulent vaccine cards*
A Long Island pediatric nurse practitioner and her employee are accused of making $1.5 million from selling fake COVID-19 vaccine cards, and her NYPD officer husband is reportedly facing an internal probe for his potential involvement.

Nurse practitioner Julie DeVuono, 49, who owns Wild Child Pediatrics Healthcare on Long Island, and her employee Marissa Urraro, 44, a practical nurse, are accused of selling fake vaccination cards after undercover detectives obtained one 'on one or more occasions.'

DeVuono allegedly charged $220 for adults and $85 for children to enter falsified information to the New York State Immunization Information System - reportedly making $1.5 million in just three months, according to CBS New York.

Despite receiving vaccines and syringes being sent to the practice from the government, patients never received a vaccine.

When police searched the DeVuono's home in Amityville, they found $900,000 in cash, some of it found in NYPD-issued helmet bags, sources told the New York Daily News, drawing suspicion to her husband Derin, a police officer at Brooklyn's 60th Precinct.

Both nurse practitioners have been charged with forgery, and DeVuono for offering a false instrument for filing.

Both women were seen leaving Suffolk County Court on Friday where they pleaded not guilty at their arraignment hearing and they were both released without bail.

Derin is now reportedly under an internal investigation to see if he was involved in his wife's fraudulent business. In 2020, Derin had lost five vacation days after he was accused of making a penis-shaped flight path in an NYPD plane in 2017 when he was a part of the force's Aviation Unit.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Again, I gotta wonder how many of these "breakthrough" cases are actually vaccinated people.  One nurse sold approx 7K fake cards and added unvaxxed people to the vaccinated database in 3 months.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Janky Nurse Selling Vaccine Cards and Adding Unvaxxed to Medical Database
> 
> 
> 
> New York pediatric nurse 'sold fake COVID vaccine cards and raked in $1.5million in just three months': Cops found $900,000 in CASH at her home and her cop husband now 'faces internal probe'​
> *Julie DeVuono, 49, of Amityville, Long Island, has been charged with forgery and offering a false instrument for filing fake vaccination cards*
> *She and her practical nurse Marissa Urraro, 44, alleged were stealing fake vaccination cards at Wild Child Pediatrics Healthcare*
> *When cops searched DeVuono's home, they found $900,000 in cash stashed inside NYPD-issued helmet bags - causing an internal probe on her cop husband*
> *They also found a ledger that appears to show that the nurse made $1.5million in the last three months selling the fraudulent vaccine cards*
> A Long Island pediatric nurse practitioner and her employee are accused of making $1.5 million from selling fake COVID-19 vaccine cards, and her NYPD officer husband is reportedly facing an internal probe for his potential involvement.
> 
> Nurse practitioner Julie DeVuono, 49, who owns Wild Child Pediatrics Healthcare on Long Island, and her employee Marissa Urraro, 44, a practical nurse, are accused of selling fake vaccination cards after undercover detectives obtained one 'on one or more occasions.'
> 
> DeVuono allegedly charged $220 for adults and $85 for children to enter falsified information to the New York State Immunization Information System - reportedly making $1.5 million in just three months, according to CBS New York.
> 
> Despite receiving vaccines and syringes being sent to the practice from the government, patients never received a vaccine.
> 
> When police searched the DeVuono's home in Amityville, they found $900,000 in cash, some of it found in NYPD-issued helmet bags, sources told the New York Daily News, drawing suspicion to her husband Derin, a police officer at Brooklyn's 60th Precinct.
> 
> Both nurse practitioners have been charged with forgery, and DeVuono for offering a false instrument for filing.
> 
> Both women were seen leaving Suffolk County Court on Friday where they pleaded not guilty at their arraignment hearing and they were both released without bail.
> 
> Derin is now reportedly under an internal investigation to see if he was involved in his wife's fraudulent business. In 2020, Derin had lost five vacation days after he was accused of making a penis-shaped flight path in an NYPD plane in 2017 when he was a part of the force's Aviation Unit.


Well, I have 3 relatives vaccinated that caught it again. I can vouch for that!


----------



## vevster

Listen to his take instead of running away with what mainstream media says.


----------



## fifi134

Is Joe Rogan not a flaming racist? Why would I listen to anything he has to say?


----------



## King of Sorrow

Did y'all know Tidal has a free tier? I didn't until this weekend. Tell me why the app looks _exactly_ like Spotify. The one difference, a plus, is I can restart songs on Tidal phone app while I can't on Spotify free phone app ( I can on desktop) and so far I haven't been stopped by limit. So far so good. 

The only Joe Rogan I've listened to are episodes regarding intermittent fasting and didn't find him to be an intelligent or interesting interviewer. 

He also gives vibes of having guests on who say intelligence can be measured by race and gender and try to excuse it under some cockamamie 'both sides' argument and says he's just having a 'cool conversation.'

And, thinking for myself, I consider Joe Rogan as mainstream. Spotify didn't give him millions because he has a rinky dink newsletter sent out by USPS. How many phones is Spotify installed on? On the Play Store alone it has over 1 Billion downloads. The NYTimes app? A lousy 10 Million. Joe Rogan probably has more listeners on a single episode of his podcast. We need to stop using 1992 standards and applying them 2022.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Quick rant.

What does it mean when a 13 month old baby has had COVID twice? And their 2 siblings (who are ages 2 and 4)?

Their mom is nice but thats too much exposure. She is a SAHM.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Joe Rogan is all of the trash.  Good for the old hippie boomers for doing what their generation did and putting their money where their mouth is at.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



I'm back on the job hunt and most job listings say you have to be vaccinated to work there. I'm of the mind companies just wanted to let the Supreme Court handle it but were going to have their own mandates regardless.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie

fifi134 said:


> Is Joe Rogan not a flaming racist? Why would I listen to anything he has to say?



Yeah. This Joe Rogan.


----------



## BrownBetty

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm back on the job hunt and most job listings say you have to be vaccinated to work there. I'm of the mind companies just wanted to let the Supreme Court handle it but were going to have their own mandates regardless.


Yes.  This seems to be standard. My job informed everyone all new folks have to be vaxxed. We've had a mandate in place since Fall.


----------



## Kanky

fifi134 said:


> Is Joe Rogan not a flaming racist? Why would I listen to anything he has to say?


Yes,  him entirely.


----------



## Kanky

King of Sorrow said:


> Did y'all know Tidal has a free tier? I didn't until this weekend. Tell me why the app looks _exactly_ like Spotify. The one difference, a plus, is I can restart songs on Tidal phone app while I can't on Spotify free phone app ( I can on desktop) and so far I haven't been stopped by limit. So far so good.
> 
> The only Joe Rogan I've listened to are episodes regarding intermittent fasting and didn't find him to be an intelligent or interesting interviewer.
> 
> *He also gives vibes of having guests on who say intelligence can be measured by race and gender and try to excuse it under some cockamamie 'both sides' argument and says he's just having a 'cool conversation.'*
> 
> And, thinking for myself, I consider Joe Rogan as mainstream. Spotify didn't give him millions because he has a rinky dink newsletter sent out by USPS. How many phones is Spotify installed on? On the Play Store alone it has over 1 Billion downloads. The NYTimes app? A lousy 10 Million. Joe Rogan probably has more listeners on a single episode of his podcast. We need to stop using 1992 standards and applying them 2022.


The bolded has become very typical of right wing platforms. Republicans eat this kind of thing up. They want to use those lies and the results of discrimination to justify further discrimination against black people.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> I'm back on the job hunt and most job listings say you have to be vaccinated to work there. I'm of the mind companies just wanted to let the Supreme Court handle it but were going to have their own mandates regardless.


They are tired of short staffing.
We finally found out the Similac shortage was on the production side. STAFF OUT SICK with COVID. Cannot run factories. 
But this "pro-life" government nah care.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> The bolded has become very typical of right wing platforms. Republicans eat this kind of thing up. They want to use those lies and the results of discrimination to justify further discrimination against black people.


Its really what people have called FB out for as well. These companies financially benefitted on their platforms despite these people spewing racist, misinformation and garbage. They will take their money and eventually "part ways" with Rogan but not after counting the dough. They really don't care...they want streams. That's it. So good on Neil Young and them. 
I don't use Spotify.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Kalia1 said:


> My DH and I returned last evening from Huntsville, Alabama attending the funeral of my BF’s husband. He was loved by many and they came from all over the country to show their love of him and to support my friend and their beautiful children. (The entire service was held outdoors and it was 19 degrees (freezing) and everyone social distanced as well)
> 
> He was a graduate of Morehouse as well as a Freemason and to see his brothers there supporting him was MOVING! He will be missed by MANY!
> 
> I reside in Maryland and the stark difference of how we as a state are responding to COVID compared to Alabama is STRIKING! I literally saw majority of the people going maskless. There apparently is no state mandate so the few stores I entered (by necessity) were full of maskless shoppers.
> 
> The hotel front desk employees where we stayed were masked yet the housekeeping staff weren’t. Even the concierge weren’t masked. We literally refused to have the one maskless Valet park our car. It truly boggles the mind to see people maskless when we’ve lost so many in the US to this virus.
> 
> We as a society MUST get on one accord when it comes to COVID! The division and response to it MUST be in unison to eradicate it not only from the US but from the world.


This is probably a sign for me. My aunt passed and her funeral is in Alabama. I was considering going, but I think I'm going to send flowers.


----------



## MamaBear2012

I think my son is on class quarantine number 4 or 5. Y'all. This is too much. They have only been in school for 6 months. So, here we go again. The district has less than 25% of the eligible kids vaccinated. I'm annoyed.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Seattle Slew

see below


----------



## Kalia1

MamaBear2012 said:


> This is probably a sign for me. My aunt passed and her funeral is in Alabama. I was considering going, but I think I'm going to send flowers.





MamaBear2012 said:


> This is probably a sign for me. My aunt passed and her funeral is in Alabama. I was considering going, but I think I'm going to send flowers.


I TOTALLY understand your reservations and agree that if you don’t have to attend don’t. Thankfully it’s been almost two weeks since we traveled and DH and I are fine. Sorry for the loss of your Aunt


----------



## Seattle Slew

I deleted bc has too much information. Anyway. There are people still dying and making bad decisions like ivermectin and urine.


----------



## dancinstallion

Seattle Slew said:


> I deleted bc has too much information. Anyway. There are people still dying and making bad decisions like ivermectin and urine.



The prescription ivermectin or the animal version?


----------



## MomofThreeBoys

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Honestly I’m surprised they are reporting it publicly.


----------



## Seattle Slew

dancinstallion said:


> The prescription ivermectin or the animal version?


There was nothing about animals. Just ivermectin and urine.
Unless I hit something wrong. I’m on my cell.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Joe Rogan is all of the trash.  Good for the old hippie boomers for doing what their generation did and putting their money where their mouth is at.


No, he’s not.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> No, he’s not.


Men can defend themselves especially the white ones.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

So the Spotify situation may be getting some traction. I got an unrelated email from the Lincoln project that calls out Spotify and 3 other companies as "corporations funding trump world." I wonder if this a sign of things to come.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>




"U.S. Covid fatalities reach highest level in a year as omicron cases subside."​

This week, the U.S. Covid death toll hit its highest level in about a year, rising 39% over the past two weeks, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.
Though the highly contagious omicron variant generally produces milder infections than previous strains, the pandemic isn't over.
"There's nothing mild about what's going on in our hospital and in our ICUs, particularly if you are unvaccinated or unboosted," said Dr. Ken Silverstein, chief physician executive of ChristianaCare health system in Delaware.


This week, the U.S. Covid death toll hit its highest level in about a year, rising 39% over the past two weeks, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University.


Though the highly contagious omicron variant generally produces milder infections than previous strains, officials say the pandemic isn't over, and many health-care systems still struggle to care for patients.

"There's nothing mild about what's going on in our hospital and in our ICUs, particularly if you are unvaccinated or unboosted," said Dr. Ken Silverstein, chief physician executive of ChristianaCare, which has three hospitals and more than 1,200 beds.



Spoiler



"Covid deaths rise  The U.S. death toll from Covid rose to an average of more than 2,400 fatalities per day over the previous seven days as of Monday, according to Johns Hopkins data.

Jennifer Nuzzo, head of epidemiology at Johns Hopkins Covid Resource Center, said Covid deaths may rise even more, because states with lower vaccination rates got hit later by omicron and haven't experienced the full brunt of the variant yet.

"Any time we have deaths after the development of a vaccine — [which] largely takes off the table the possibility of death — is a tragedy," Nuzzo said. "There's no way around that this is a bad development for the pandemic."

Milder omicron​Dr. Shereef Elnahal, CEO of Newark, New Jersey-based University Hospital, said it's not yet clear if his facility is fully over the hump in Covid-related deaths in this wave. After an increase in deaths over the past couple of weeks, the hospital has seen a plateau in ICU patients and fatalities.

About half as many patients who come in with Covid end up needing intensive care in this wave as compared with previous surges, Elnahal said.
"It's just so transmissible that the absolute numbers of people needing ventilators looked similar to previous waves," he said.

Some parts of the country are seeing encouraging signs, and cases and hospitalizations are easing nationwide. Hopkins data shows that U.S. cases surged to a pandemic high of close to 1 million new infections a day in mid-January. The country is now reporting a seven-day average of about 450,000 new cases per day, down 36% over the past two weeks.
Hospitalizations fall​The number of patients currently in U.S. hospitals with Covid — 140,000 — is also down from the recent peak of 159,400 on Jan. 20, according to a seven-day average of Department of Health and Human Services data.

This easing is most evident in the Northeast, where cases rose as the omicron variant spread earlier there than in other parts of the country. Cases and hospitalizations are falling more sharply in that region than others, but it's now feeling the effects of getting hit first by omicron, with population-adjusted daily deaths higher than anywhere else.

The number of ChristianaCare patients has declined by 33% in recent weeks, but its hospitals were still operating at 99% capacity as of late last week. That includes patients who came to the hospital because of Covid as well as those who were admitted for something else and then tested positive. All patients who test positive for Covid, regardless of why they were admitted, need extra care and resources to isolate them from other patients and staff, which taxes the system, Silverstein said. 

"There are a lot of sick people, with Covid and because of Covid," he said.
A shortage of monoclonal antibodies, which were standard care for Covid patients before they proved little use against omicron, also has forced ChristianaCare to make "clinical prioritization decisions about who's most eligible," Silverstein said. "Not who's eligible, who's most eligible."

"As long as we have tens of millions of people who will not get vaccinated, we're going to have full hospitals and needless deaths," President Joe Biden said earlier this month.

Although omicron generally doesn't make people as sick as past strains, Walensky said, that doesn't mean the variant is mild. She called on the public to wear masks and get vaccinated and boosted to help ease the burden on hospitals.

"I know many people are tired, but many of our hospitals are still struggling beyond capacity," Walensky said. "It's been a long two years. However, please now do your part to lean in to this current moment."]



www.cnbc.com/amp/2022/02/01/us-covid-fatalities-reach-highest-level-in-a-year-as-omicron-cases-subside.html


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^Good! I’m all for free speech but people have to remember that this just means you ain’t facing criminal consequences. Everything else is fair game.


Not attacking you but I'm getting irritated with people bringing free speech/1st Amendment into this. This has nothing to do with free speech. Free speech is about the government. The government is not supposed to punish people for what they say. Private entities are free to do as they please. Spotify is free to add or remove artists for whatever they say that Spotify likes or doesn't like. And consumers are free to subscribe or unsubscribe from Spotify as they see fit. It's called the free market.

But I agree with you. Freedom to say as you please doesn't mean freedom from consequences.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


>


What did it say? Looks like it's been pulled already.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> No, he’s not.


There’s video of him gleefully saying the n-word and calling black neighborhoods planet of the apes. But ok.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>


I was waiting to see which state would be first to do this. 

Like...Wow....Step 2 of "you're on your own."


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> There’s video of him gleefully saying the n-word and calling black neighborhoods planet of the apes. But ok.


Yep: 
Trash.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


>



You know what's what they want to do...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

They told me Iowa was trash...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


> *There’s video of him gleefully saying the n-word and calling black neighborhoods planet of the apes. But ok.*


Right?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






Do I even got to say it?

Maybe not.

But I am anyway.



Crackers Phinn said:


> *Joe Rogan is all of the trash.  *


 TOLE YOU SO!


----------



## Seattle Slew

Sadly, the man that drank pee and relied on ivermectin passed away a few days ago. Did not want to vax and was healthy. What a waste. 


Seattle Slew said:


> I deleted bc has too much information. Anyway. There are people still dying and making bad decisions like ivermectin and urine.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Fox Hosts Lionized an Ex-State Trooper for His Anti-Vax Stance. Then He Died of COVID-19.
					

Robert LaMay was portrayed by Fox as a martyr for defying vaccine mandates, but its hosts haven’t yet acknowledged the rest of the story.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ but literally all these f-  -s are vaccinated as a requirement to be on air.


----------



## Everything Zen

Apparently- Joe Rogan adopted a black daughter 
_








						After H-Town Singer Died Years Ago, His Daughter Was Adopted By White Sports Legend
					

The Exclusive Site For Old School Soul Music, R&B Music, Soul Music News, R&B Interviews, Videos, Throwback R&B Music & Soul Music from 1970s, 1980s, 1990s, 2000s - ILoveOldSchoolMusic.com




					www.iloveoldschoolmusic.com
				



_


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Apparently- Joe Rogan adopted a black daughter
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After H-Town Singer Died Years Ago, His Daughter Was Adopted By White Sports Legend
> 
> 
> The Exclusive Site For Old School Soul Music, R&B Music, Soul Music News, R&B Interviews, Videos, Throwback R&B Music & Soul Music from 1970s, 1980s, 1990s, 2000s - ILoveOldSchoolMusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iloveoldschoolmusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


And her single is called Daddy Issues... okay.


----------



## Seattle Slew

I asked my sister, so they ever change their minds as they go into the intubation. About the vaccine. She says yes, quite often and it’s heartbreaking. Bc she has to tell them, there’s nothing that the vaccine can do for them at that point. Or the family will say, okay. He can’t hear us (and protest) can you give it to him now? But it’s far too late.
That is truly haunting to me. Many “get it” but not till it’s too late and they are dying.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Black Ambrosia said:


> The article briefly mentions Trudeau and family leaving the Ottawa residence yesterday. Foreign and conservative outlets are reporting that they are at an undisclosed location for their safety. There are other reports that they've fled the country but those don't seem credible.



The vaccine protest is ongoing. The US-Canadian border crossing in Alberta has been blocked for days. Go Fund Me has pulled the fundraising page after the police deemed this to be an occupation instead of a protest. Police have also opened several criminal investigations into the protest. 

Can any Canadians weigh in on this?


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> There’s video of him gleefully saying the n-word and calling black neighborhoods planet of the apes. But ok.


People evolve


----------



## Black Ambrosia

This seems self serving. Everybody apologizes when they're in the middle of a controversy.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Chile, these government officials say they done with this


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Kanky said:


> There’s video of him gleefully saying the n-word and calling black neighborhoods planet of the apes. But ok.



I didn't know who Joe Rogan was before this whole Spotify backlash stuff but he is HOT GARBAGE. I'm standing with India Arie here.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I didn't know who Joe Rogan was before this whole Spotify backlash stuff but he is HOT GARBAGE. I'm standing with India Arie here.


I'm glad she clarified her position. The stance others are taking against misinformation is important but this speaks to the kind of person he is and I never considered the financial aspect of his multimillion dollar deal being funded by the artists who're receiving less than pennies per stream.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Update on this tomfoolery


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> Update on this tomfoolery


This isn't a "change of heart" to me. More like a "Copy that" and have a nice day.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Meanwhile my 4 free COVID home tests came in the mail from the US. Gov. this past  weekend. Now waiting on my N-95s.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Right after I bought some n95s at Lowe’s, I went to kroger the other day and there were tubs and tubs of free n95. The limit was 3. I got 3. I went to walmart yesterday and they were handing them out at the entrance. Just waiting on my free gov’ment tests and I’ll be somewhat stocked for this leg of the pandemic lol


----------



## Kanky

oneastrocurlie said:


> Update on this tomfoolery


 There is not a single white person that I would defend if they were accused of racism including the ones that I am related to. They will have you out here looking like a fool because chances are they did or said something racist. The Rock should’ve sat there quietly.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> There is not a single white person that I would defend if they were accused of racism including the ones that I am related to. They will have you out here looking like a fool because chances are they did or said something racist. The Rock should’ve sat there quietly.


Is he defending him? I thought he was distancing himself. He didn’t know he was a racist when he supported him before.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Right after I bought some n95s at Lowe’s, I went to kroger the other day and there were tubs and tubs of free n95. The limit was 3. I got 3. I went to walmart yesterday and they were handing them out at the entrance. Just waiting on my free gov’ment tests and I’ll be somewhat stocked for this leg of the pandemic lol



They were giving them away for free at my neighborhood Walgreens too.


----------



## Everything Zen

Man turns down kidney transplant over Covid vaccine requirement
					

North Carolina hospital’s policy is that patient and donor both need to have had shots




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## PatDM'T

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is he defending him? I thought he was distancing himself. He didn’t know he was a racist when he supported him before.


I think she
gets that he 
is NOW distancing
himself because he
knows NOW that
the dude said
some racist stuff.

She is saying
that folks should
not support white
folks cuz in due
time, their true
colors show then
you are left 
looking a fool
for not having
done your homework
about who they
really are. 

IOW the Rock
would not be
backpeddling now
if he had not
supported the dude
in the first place.

To emphasize her
point, she said she
would not even
defend (or support)
the ypipo she is
related to.


----------



## yamilee21

I was reading about the Canadian truck demonstrations and I came across an article about an anonymous school recess monitor in Quebec who reported a “disturbing” game the kids made up. Seems the kids divide themselves into teams of vaccinated and unvaccinated (not based on their actual vaccination status). Then the vaccinated ones have to capture the unvaccinated ones and bring them to the base - an imaginary vaccine clinic - to get their shots.  I think the recess monitor might be making it up.  (I haven’t yet found an English language version of the story.)


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Meanwhile my 4 free COVID home tests came in the mail from the US. Gov. this past  weekend. Now waiting on my N-95s.


Never got my tests. Don’t really need them but I guess it’s good to have on hand!


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> Never got my tests. Don’t really need them but I guess it’s good to have on hand!


I think they 
are on backorder.

When I ordered
mine, the message
said they will 
ship when they 
become available.


----------



## lavaflow99

PatDM'T said:


> I think they
> are on backorder.
> 
> When I ordered
> mine, the message
> said they will
> ship when they
> become available.


Got an email today that mine will be delivered on Friday.


vevster said:


> Never got my tests. Don’t really need them but I guess it’s good to have on hand!


They are probably still coming!  Just taking forever due to demand.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Never got my tests. Don’t really need them but I guess it’s good to have on hand!


Absolutely! Hopefully yours comes soon.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Absolutely! Hopefully yours comes soon.


Whatever


----------



## dancinstallion

I received my tests about a week ago.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> Whatever


Sorry I'm confused. I assumed you ordered some and they still haven't come in.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Sorry I'm confused. I assumed you ordered some and they still haven't come in.


That is correct!  I just don’t care if they EVER arrive.


----------



## yamilee21

vevster said:


> That is correct!  I just don’t care if they EVER arrive.


Well, since you don’t care, I’ll happily take yours if they arrive,  … 4 tests don’t go very far in a four-person household.


----------



## yamilee21

Masks mandates being dropped in the few places where they were in place… meanwhile, there are no answers and no relief for kids who develop long Covid. 








						As cases of kids with long COVID rise, one mom warns: 'It can happen to literally anyone'
					

Doctors are noting an increase in cases of kids presenting with long COVID — a huge constellation of symptoms, many debilitating, that can follow even mild infections.




					www.wbur.org


----------



## vevster

yamilee21 said:


> Well, since you don’t care, I’ll happily take yours if they arrive,  … 4 tests don’t go very far in a four-person household.


Fine come get them IF they ever arrive.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> That is correct!  I just don’t care if they EVER arrive.


Lol. Got it!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> Masks mandates being dropped in the few places where they were in place… meanwhile, there are no answers and no relief for kids who develop long Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As cases of kids with long COVID rise, one mom warns: 'It can happen to literally anyone'
> 
> 
> Doctors are noting an increase in cases of kids presenting with long COVID — a huge constellation of symptoms, many debilitating, that can follow even mild infections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbur.org


Yeah on the day the Denver dispensary had multiple people out with Covid I got to announce that the county mandate had been dropped.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## BrownBetty

They're lifting the school mask mandates here end of month.  One point cited is the emotional trauma the kids are suffering due to the masks .
I wonder why the kids in Asian counties don't have the same trauma.
It is wild in this country.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Shutdown of Ambassador Bridge threatens auto industry's 'fragile supply chains'​February 08, 2022 07:22 AM updated 18 hours ago
Automotive News and Crain's Detroit



Protestors began blocking access to the Ambassador Bridge in Windsor on Monday.

*Auto manufacturers and suppliers could see their operations disrupted within days if protests against COVID-19 vaccine rules and other issues continue to stop traffic at border crossings between the U.S. and Canada, according to the chairman of a major parts supplier.

"Basically if there's a shutdown of transportation routes, the auto industry comes to a screeching halt in about two days," Robert Wildeboer, executive chairman of Martinrea International Inc., said Tuesday on BNN Bloomberg Television. 

Protesters halted traffic Monday night at the Ambassador Bridge that connects Detroit to Windsor, Ontario — the busiest border crossing for goods moving between Canada and the U.S. and a crucial artery for the auto parts suppliers and manufacturers already grappling with supply chain issues. Traffic to Canada was still blocked as of Tuesday afternoon, though it was moving again on lanes headed to the U.S. Trucks were backed up for miles on Detroit freeways and surface streets near the bridge entrance in southwest Detroit.*

The slowdowns are a problem for Martinrea, which is based in Vaughan, Ontario, but has locations in the U.S. and around the world, including a tech center in Auburn Hills. "We have 38 trucks cross at the Detroit border per day and 16 in Sarnia," Wildeboer said. 

On Sunday, protesters on tractors and trucks blocked off the Blue Water Bridge that connects Port Huron to Sarnia, Ontario.

*The Canada Border Services Agency on Tuesday afternoon declared the port of entry closed until further notice. *

The Michigan Department of Transportation said the Ambassador Bridge remained closed on the U.S. side. It advised those headed to Canada to use the Blue Water Bridge. Still, there will undoubtedly be delays in shipments of all kinds.

*Overall, more than 25 percent of goods traded between the United States and Canada moves across the privately owned Ambassador Bridge.

Some 7,000 trucks are estimated to cross the Windsor-Detroit corridor every day, according to the Windsor-Detroit Bridge Authority, and about 2.5 million trucks cross the bridge each year. The authority says those truckloads of goods, which include auto parts and new vehicles, represent more than $100 billion in bilateral trade every year.*



Spoiler: Rest of the Article



The Canadian Vehicle Manufacturers' Association, which lobbies on behalf of the Detroit 3 automakers in Canada, is calling for an immediate end to the protests.

"Blockades at Canada's borders are threatening fragile supply chains already under pressure due to pandemic related shortages and backlogs," CVMA CEO Brian Kingston said in a statement. "We are calling on cooperation from all levels of government to resolve this situation and bring an immediate end to these blockades."

*Kingston called the crossing "a key conduit for motor vehicles and parts, Canada's second largest export."*

"Auto production relies on efficient supply chain logistics for delivery of parts, components and vehicles," he said. "Persistent delays at the Ambassador Bridge risk disrupting automotive production that employs tens of thousands of Canadians."

Flavio Volpe, head of the Automotive Parts Manufacturers' Association, said in an interview that Canada's auto industry could withstand a two-day closure of the bridge before it affected supply and shipments.

So far, the blockade has not impacted production for General Motors Co. "We are aware of the situation and working closely with our logistics providers to mitigate any production disruptions," spokesman Daniel Flores told Crain's on Tuesday.

A Stellantis spokesperson said the automaker is "monitoring the situation."

The Detroit-Windsor Tunnel remains open for travel between the two countries, except for commercial vehicles. At the tunnel, Canada-to-U.S. traffic this morning was heavy, but delays were minimal, said Neal Belitsky, CEO of American Roads, the tunnel's private operator.

"We are gearing up for the afternoon return," Belitsky said in an email to Crain's.

In a statement, Matt Moroun, chairman of the Detroit International Bridge Co., urged an end to the standoff.

"The Ambassador Bridge and the Moroun family sympathize with truck drivers and those caught up in this blockade. We recognize that truck drivers are essential workers that work hard to deliver necessities to all of us, and that the Canadian government has done a tremendous job with vaccine rates," 

Moroun said in the statement. "... We encourage the appropriate officials to take prompt action to alleviate the situation as quickly as possible in a manner that reflects mutual respect."

Rakesh Naidu, CEO for the Windsor-Essex Regional Chamber of Commerce, noted the harm to many businesses.

"This group has a right to protest, but not at the cost of people's livelihoods," Naidu told the Windsor Star. "You also have a number of medical professionals that commute (to Detroit) and use the bridge. If they cannot reach work on time, it may impact people's lives."

*Protests against vaccine mandates and other issues have paralyzed Ottawa, Canada's capital city, for more than a week and are spreading. 

Ottawa declared a state of emergency and the city's mayor, Jim Watson, asked Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on Monday to supply 1,800 law-enforcement officers "to quell the insurrection that the Ottawa Police Service is not able to contain." *

Trudeau has taken a hard line against the protesters, but said Friday that calling in the military was "not in the cards."

The prime minister had largely been out of sight during the protest after testing positive for COVID-19 a week ago and going into isolation. Trudeau, speaking Monday on the floor of the legislature the first time since the crisis began, warned that demonstrators were hobbling the economy and trying to undermine democracy. He said in a tweet Monday night that Canadians have the right to protest, "but let's be clear: They don't have the right to blockade our economy, or our democracy, or our fellow citizens' daily lives. It has to stop."

*Police have begun trying to cut off supplies to the trucker convoy, but have so far been unable to contain the demonstrations, prompting the city of Ottawa to declare a state of emergency. The protesters, who have garnered global attention, say they won't leave until all pandemic health restrictions are dropped.*


----------



## dancinstallion

What new virus? Or is their vaccine causing problems? Either way 
 Why are they racing to get a vaccine for RSV? 

J.&J. Pauses Production of Its Covid Vaccine Despite Persistent Need​A crucial Johnson & Johnson plant has stopped making its Covid vaccine, though the company says it has millions of doses in inventory.

Johnson & Johnson’s easy-to-deliver Covid-19 shot is the vaccine of choice for much of the developing world.

Yet the American company, which has already fallen far behind on its deliveries to poorer countries, late last year quietly shut down the only plant making usable batches of the vaccine, according to people familiar with the decision.
*The facility, in the Dutch city of Leiden, has instead been making an experimental but potentially more profitable vaccine to protect against an unrelated virus.*

The halt is temporary — the Leiden plant is expected to start churning out the Covid vaccine again after a pause of a few months — and it is not clear whether it has had an impact on vaccine supplies yet, thanks to stockpiles.

Since production of the Covid vaccine was halted late last year, the Netherlands plant has *been manufacturing an experimental vaccine against respiratory syncytial virus, or R.S.V., that will be used for a clinical trial in older adults in wealthy countries, a person familiar with the* matter said. Even if it proves effective, the vaccine is not expected to become available for several years.

*Johnson & Johnson is among several companies racing to develop the first vaccine for R.S.V., which kills an estimated 14,000 older adults in the United States annually.*

As with other medical products, the company that wins the first approval is poised to have an advantage in capturing a big share of a market that some analysts think could be worth $10 billion annually by 2030.


----------



## yamilee21

BrownBetty said:


> They're lifting the school mask mandates here end of month.  They cited the emotional trauma the kids are suffering due to the masks .
> I wonder why the kids in Asian counties don't have the same trauma.
> It is wild in this country.


In New York City, Asians quietly began wearing masks about a month or two before the pandemic exploded in March of 2020. As a group, they have consistently continued to have the lowest rates of cases, hospitalizations and deaths (despite Indians and Nepalese being included in the Asian group, and their neighborhoods having been ground zero at the start of the Delta wave last spring). So whenever all this “masks are harming the children” nonsense is being pushed, I wish people would look to the actual data in the local Asian community for the real evidence that masks have made a difference.

And all these Democrat governors tripping over themselves to end restrictions/mandates to appease the magats… they are not going to get their votes or support; what’s the point? So European countries are lifting mandates… European countries have much higher rates of vaccinated and boosted populations, oh, and they also have universal health care and paid leave… is the U.S.A. getting any of that anytime soon? There were 2,777 Covid deaths recorded yesterday in the U.S.A., but sure… Covid is no longer an issue.


----------



## Nay

I find it ironic that just recently the U.S. started offering free quality masks at places like Walgreens.  Yeah, just before the mask mandates end.  Just ridiculous.  Every decision has been a day late, a dollar short, or just stupid.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


>


Hong Kong is going through it, and the US is declaring Covid-19  is over..


----------



## Evolving78

Nay said:


> I find it ironic that just recently the U.S. started offering free quality masks at places like Walgreens.  Yeah, just before the mask mandates end.  Just ridiculous.  Every decision has been a day late, a dollar short, or just stupid.


I read an article that had a healthcare professional (don’t recall if it was someone from the CDC) stated that having a high quality mask (if you choose to wear one) when the mask mandates end will give a person the best protection, that’s why they are pushing quality masks now. This will provide protection for immune compromised individuals and children under 5.
Basically, if you still wanna wear a mask, you better wear a good one, because it’s about to be open season out for viruses out here.


----------



## Evolving78

Oh and the article pretty much stated you betta get your weight and sugar under control, or Covid gonna getcha.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> Oh and the article pretty much stated you betta get your weight and sugar under control, or Covid gonna getcha.


Over 20 articles written since 2020 agree. Blood sugar, weight, overall health is literally a risk factor if not under control.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Over 20 articles written since 2020 agree. Blood sugar, weight, overall health is literally a risk factor if not under control.


Right, but the thing with the article was suggesting people that were immune compromised would fall under someone receiving chemo, organ donation, etc.. not people with respiratory diseases or disorders , and that you shouldn’t  worry too much unless you are obese and or have diabetes. All of those things are true, but it seems the interviewee was being dismissive of or undermining other concerned factors or predispositions.
Also, a lot of people that are technically obese, don’t even considers themselves as such.  That’s alarming… I’ll see if I can find the article again.


----------



## Evolving78

Should parents be worried if their child's school no longer requires masks? An expert weighs in — CNN
					

Oregon's health department and the governors of Connecticut, Delaware and New Jersey have announced when their states will end the school mask mandate. Leaders in other states, cities and counties are also considering when to end required masking as well.




					apple.news


----------



## Seattle Slew

Evolving78 said:


> Right, but the thing with the article was suggesting people that were immune compromised would fall under someone receiving chemo, organ donation, etc.. not people with respiratory diseases or disorders , and that you should worry too much unless you are obese and or have diabetes. All of those things are true, but it seems the interviewee was being dismissive  or undermining of other concerned factors or predispositions.
> Also, a lot of people that are technically obese, don’t even considers themselves as such.  That’s alarming… I’ll see if I can find the article again.


Yes, like the dude that passed away I talked about. He was a big tall person. Not “fat” but technically overweight.


----------



## Evolving78

Seattle Slew said:


> Yes, like the dude that passed away I talked about. He was a big tall person. Not “fat” but technically overweight.


Yes!


----------



## Evolving78

They got Bambi out here bad..


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> Right, but the thing with the article was suggesting people that were immune compromised would fall under someone receiving chemo, organ donation, etc.. not people with respiratory diseases or disorders , and that *you shouldn’t  worry too much unless you are obese and or have diabetes*. All of those things are true, but it seems the interviewee was being dismissive of or undermining other concerned factors or predispositions.
> Also, a lot of people that are technically obese, don’t even considers themselves as such.  That’s alarming… I’ll see if I can find the article again.


The wording is definitely dismissive. 1/3 of the US population is pre-diabetic which is indicative of a burgeoning blood sugar issue and likely a weight issue. Too many people are on the precipice of a serious health problem but are technically normal and consequently won't head these warnings.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

According to the article, Ford shut down an entire plant in Windsor and is operating another plant at a reduced schedule. GM cancelled two shifts at one factory in Michigan and has been rerouting trucks to keep another plant running. Stellantis (the old Chrysler) has shortened at least one shift at a Windsor plant. All of these are a result of the truck protest. 

In Paris, truckers are attempting the same kind of protest.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## lavaflow99

And trucking convoy may come to the USA and hit the Super Bowl in LA









						Homeland Security warns Canada-style trucker convoys could disrupt Super Bowl
					

The convoy of truckers plans to travel from California to Washington — and Canadian truckers may join — the DHS memo notes




					nationalpost.com
				




Homeland Security warns Canada-style trucker convoys could disrupt Super Bowl​The convoy of truckers plans to travel from California to Washington — and Canadian truckers may join — the DHS memo notes

Author of the article:
National Post Staff
Publishing date:
Feb 10, 2022  •  2 hours ago  •  1 minute read  •   73 Comments






Anti-mandate protestors are shown in Windsor, Ont., on Monday, Feb. 7, 2022.
Article content​The U.S. Department of Homeland Security is warning law enforcement partners of planned protests by truckers against vaccine mandates that could disrupt the Super Bowl this weekend in Los Angeles, as well as  President Biden’s first State of Union address.


A memo by the department, which oversees border controls, warns that truckers in the U.S. may stage solidarity protests with the Freedom Convoy truckers in Canada, The Hill and other media are reporting.



The DHS memo said the department has received reports of truck drivers potentially planning to block roads in major metropolitan cities in the United States in protest of, among other things, vaccine mandates, according to The Hill.



“The convoy will potentially begin in California early as mid-February, potentially impacting the Super Bowl scheduled for 13 February and the State of the Union address scheduled for 1 March,” according to the memo obtained by The Hill.



The convoy of truckers plans to travel from California to Washington — and Canadian truckers may join — the memo notes. While there are no plans for violence, it warns of disruptions to major cities.


DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas travelled to Los Angeles this week to review security preparations ahead of Sunday’s Super Bowl, The Hill reported.



One of the biggest sporting events in the United States, the Super Bowl this Sunday is being held in Ingelwood, California, at the home stadium of the Los Angeles Rams, who will take on the Cincinnati Bengals. More than 70,000 fans are expected to attend.



The trucker protests in Canada have snarled Ottawa for two weeks, and blocked major U.S.-Canada border crossings at Detroit-Windsor and in Alberta


----------



## snoop

yamilee21 said:


> I was reading about the Canadian truck demonstrations and I came across an article about an anonymous school recess monitor in Quebec who reported a “disturbing” game the kids made up. Seems the kids divide themselves into teams of vaccinated and unvaccinated (not based on their actual vaccination status). Then the vaccinated ones have to capture the unvaccinated ones and bring them to the base - an imaginary vaccine clinic - to get their shots.  I think the recess monitor might be making it up.  (I haven’t yet found an English language version of the story.)



S2E5 Squid Games?


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## snoop

I don't live in Ottawa, but a friend of mine sent our group a video from her coworker who was in tears after that first weekend. Truck horns had been going all day and night. I don't imagine what that is like considering that 1. truck horns our loud and 2. we haven't officially cancelled Covid here yet (I think March 1st is when we're returning to 2019) and so many are still trying to observe the rules. Plus, where would you go if you have a bunch of truck drivers protesting in this way?

There were stories of people's front doors literally getting crapped on. Truckers using the soup kitchens for meals -- the first wave got through so as to keep the piece, but the kitchens quickly put a stop to it.

Last weekend Toronto police were bracing for the protest, but I haven't heard whether they got through or not.

A friend outside of Calagary has seen smaller protests, but it doesn't seem that bad. However, yesterday in Alberta:



*RCMP arrest 13 people, seize weapons and ammunition near Coutts border blockade*
Full story here

_Alberta RCMP said Monday evening they have arrested 13 people in connection to the Coutts border protest in the last 24 hours.

RCMP said earlier Monday that 11 people were initially arrested following the seizure of more than dozen long guns, hand guns, ammunition and body armour.

The RCMP said they recently became aware of a small organized group within those involved in the larger Coutts border protest. Alberta RCMP Supt. Roberta McKale said it’s believed the smaller group arrived within days of the initial group of protesters arriving at the border.

“The group was said to have a willingness to use force against the police if any attempts were made to disrupt the blockade,” RCMP said in a news release._


----------



## Everything Zen

But what do Nazi and confederate flags have to do with COVID or getting a vaccine? Answer: nothing


----------



## snoop

Everything Zen said:


> But what do Nazi and confederate flags have to do with COVID or getting a vaccine? Answer: nothing



Right?  

BUT, from what I understand, 90% of truckers have been vaccinated. 
From what I understand, we've got a large proportion of South Asian truck drivers.

So...


----------



## Black Ambrosia

snoop said:


> Right?
> 
> BUT, from what I understand, 90% of truckers have been vaccinated.
> From what I understand, we've got a large proportion of South Asian truck drivers.
> 
> So...


South Asians tend to be anti-vax?


----------



## snoop

Black Ambrosia said:


> South Asians tend to be anti-vax?



No, they're part of the 90%.  So I guess it's another case of "those people" taking our jobs away...?

For the large trucker population that they have, I've yet to see a dark face among the protesters.  Perhaps this is selective by the media or perhaps they're not really turning out.


----------



## dancinstallion

*Turkish man sets record by testing positive for 14 straight months! *



Spoiler



"ISTANBUL (Reuters) - When Muzaffer Kayasan first caught COVID-19, he thought he was destined to die since he was already suffering from leukemia. Fourteen months and 78 straight positive tests later, he is still alive - and still battling to shake off the infection.

Kayasan, 56, has Turkey's longest recorded continuous COVID-19 infection, doctors say, possibly due to a weakened immune system from the cancer. Despite being in and out of hospital since November 2020, his spirits have been high.

"I guess this is the female version of COVID - she has been obsessed with me," Kayasan joked last week as he found out that his latest PCR test was, yet again, positive.

Nine months in hospital and five months mostly alone in his flat have separated him from much of the outside world, including his granddaughter, Azra, who stays in the garden while visiting, talking through the glass back door.


"I will play with you when I get well," he told her through a mask after giving her a plastic toy telephone.

Kayasan's doctor, Serap Simsek Yavuz, infectious diseases and clinical microbiology professor at Istanbul University, said his is the longest case they have tracked and it is being closely monitored for any risk of a mutated variant.

"The case of a patient testing positive for 441 days is not something that has been reported until today," said Cagri Buke, doctor of infectious diseases and clinical microbiology at Acibadem Hospital.

The positive tests make Kayasan ineligible for a vaccine, according to Turkish guidelines that say positive patients must wait for a full recovery to receive a shot. Kayasan, who lost his sense of taste and smell through the ordeal, has appealed to authorities to at least ease his confinement.

His son, Gokhan Kayasan, said his father had always been a "positive" person - just not in this way.

"We kept saying how positive he is and now the guy turned positive (for COVID) and can't go back to negative," he said. "He says he got stuck at the red light and can't pass that."]



I am shocked he isn't comatose or dead. He lost his taste and smell early in the battle and never got it back. 
He is being monitored closely to detect if the virus mutates.


----------



## BrownBetty

I read it 2x because... how!?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

BrownBetty said:


> I read it 2x because... how!?



WHAT?!?! So the child has been in palliative care all alone all this time?! Without a single visit from a parent? MY GOD.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Tell me you're a bad parent without telling me you're a bad parent...


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Kanky

BrownBetty said:


> I read it 2x because... how!?


They are just evil.


----------



## Lute

Kanky said:


> They are just evil.


My reading comprhension isn't on point and I have questions? This sound very selfish ...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Black Ambrosia said:


> Tell me you're a bad parent without telling me you're a bad parent...


These whackadoodles don't love their child and the antivax nonsense gave them an excuse to avoid tending to her final days.  The reason why sane people had to read that statement multiple times is because they are indeed sane.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Our mask ban is getting lifted March 21. But the governor said businesses could still require them. Schools, churches, gyms won’t have to mask indoors.
He urged people to get vaccinated as now it’s more important than ever.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Ridiculous


----------



## Evolving78

Seattle Slew said:


> Our mask ban is getting lifted March 21. But the governor said businesses could still require them. Schools, churches, gyms won’t have to mask indoors.
> He urged people to get vaccinated as now it’s more important than ever.


I scheduled boosters for my kids and ordered some more masks. Like we all said, the government is tired and we are on our own..


----------



## vevster

oneastrocurlie said:


> Ridiculous


The mayor dances for his puppeteers.


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> Ridiculous


So all of the people that moved from NYC due to them being remote and having flexibility, are going to have to come back, pay high rent/taxes, or lose their jobs? Like not try to make improvements, create affordable housing and cost of living to attract younger people, but force others back?


----------



## Evolving78

vevster said:


> The mayor dances for his puppeteers.


I saw that a mile away when he was lying about his actual address and tough on crime policies, instead of police reform. I can’t believe voters fell for that..


----------



## Black Ambrosia

oneastrocurlie said:


> Ridiculous


This is weird posturing. Even if it was sincere (it's not), why would anyone listen to a mayor? He's capitulating to someone but who? Big business? Why would big business need him to do this? Big business can force people back to the office directly.


----------



## vevster

Evolving78 said:


> I saw that a mile away when he was lying about his actual address and tough on crime policies, instead of police reform. I can’t believe voters fell for that..


Let’s see what he does with the MTA. Non vaccinated have not been fired because they will strike and bring the city to a halt.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

There's a lot of headaches besides productivity when employees work from home.   I have multiple open workers comp claims by remote employees whose home offices were at the kitchen table while sitting in a non ergonomic chair who came up with carpal tunnel symptoms that have to be addressed so they can work.  There's also one case pre-covid where there was a fire at a remote employees home and they sued claiming that the electronics we provided caused the fire.  It ended up that they overloaded an outlet but I still had to pay a lawyer.  Then there's employees now wanting to be partially reimbursed/subsidized for use of their home internet, phone and power service. 

So umm yeah, there's stuff and things going on with having people working remotely.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Now everyone ain’t able but I have a fully functional separate home office with a professional color laser jet printer and worked my behind off commuting all over Chicagoland for 14 years to be able to work remotely with occasional travel on my own terms. The closest and only US office for my organization is located in Cambridge so yeah- I might dip in for a mini work vacation here and there. I wish the  I would return to an office outside my house.


----------



## Peppermynt

Did we already talk about BA.2?   I'm starting to lose track.









						As BA.2 subvariant of Omicron rises, lab studies point to signs of severity | CNN
					

The BA.2 virus -- a subvariant of the Omicron coronavirus variant -- isn't just spreading faster than its distant cousin, it may also cause more severe disease and appears capable of thwarting some of the key weapons we have against Covid-19, new research suggests.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Everything Zen

My cousin’s FIL passed away and his funeral is tomorrow but both she and her husband caught COVID a couple of weeks ago. I’ll drop by the house with food with my mom tonight when they get here from Indy bc I’ve been staying with my parents taking my father to a glaucoma specialist at Northwestern and making sure they weather this winter storm. Now that I know they tested positive I’m not going to the funeral because I’m responsible for taking dad to his new specialist on a much more frequent (weekly) basis. I can’t risk getting sick even more now.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

He's the director of the epidemic response in South Africa.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

oneastrocurlie said:


> He's the director of the epidemic response in South Africa.



This guy is absolutely correct. It is sad that we can't get our act together because we are literally ALL in this, globally.


----------



## SoniT

I agree with that guy too. I don't understand how the U.S. was so obsessed with people having the N95 masks just a month ago but now many states are lifting the mask mandates indoors and in schools, etc. Make it make sense.


----------



## snoop

SoniT said:


> I agree with that guy too. I don't understand how the U.S. was so obsessed with people having the N95 masks just a month ago but now many states are lifting the mask mandates indoors and in schools, etc. Make it make sense.



We're doing the same thing up here.  I can't figure out who these countries are following in the game of Follow the Leader, but it doesn't actually seem to be any of the leading countries.


----------



## Evolving78

SoniT said:


> I agree with that guy too. I don't understand how the U.S. was so obsessed with people having the N95 masks just a month ago but now many states are lifting the mask mandates indoors and in schools, etc. Make it make sense.


That’s why folks betta be hip to the game. This is a major election year. I refuse to be out here unmasked and living my life like it’s 2019.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> That’s why folks betta be hip to the game. This is a major election year. I refuse to be out here unmasked and living my life like it’s 2019.


That's exactly what's going on. That's why all the school districts are suddenly lifting mask mandates in my area despite no real change with the pandemic.


----------



## Peppermynt

Nothing will change until there’s a variant that makes zombies.

Maybe thats the Phi Qi Psi Omega variant or an evolution after them. But regardless, either we squeeze our way out of this, despite ongoing reckless behavior, or it’s the beginning of the end.


----------



## lavaflow99

oneastrocurlie said:


> He's the director of the epidemic response in South Africa.


This is embarrassing


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> So all of the people that moved from NYC due to them being remote and having flexibility, are going to have to come back, pay high rent/taxes, or lose their jobs? Like not try to make improvements, create affordable housing and cost of living to attract younger people, but force others back?


He can suggest all he wants. But CEOs who know better will ignore him. These CEOs have gotten a lot of productivity from staff who can be efficient at home. All they will do is find different at work jobs from companies in different states. These companies better pivot or perish. My cousin left NYC to move to LA but works his same job. He could easily find a job in LA virtually with no problem. People who work these jobs efficiently really have no problems finding jobs elsewhere and leaving NYC forever. 

And it IS such posturing. He sounds like the Repubs down here in FL who want people in the office despite not needing to be. I'm dealing with it now with some of the leaders I'm forced to deal with in my rural red counties. 

Or maybe they know something we don't and COVID/Federal Emergency declaration will end by Spring. IDK. Maybe COVID will disappear. IDK. Not that it will change a thing. Work from home will continue to be a thing, and clients in many grant funded programs will demand continued virtual options forever or will simply opt out of any program or service altogether if its not an option. This is happening right now with paid services like MD visits. People are already willing to pay more for on-demand services virtually for the convenience alone.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> There's a lot of headaches besides productivity when employees work from home.   I have multiple open workers comp claims by remote employees whose home offices were at the kitchen table while sitting in a non ergonomic chair who came up with carpal tunnel symptoms that have to be addressed so they can work.  There's also one case pre-covid where there was a fire at a remote employees home and they sued claiming that the electronics we provided caused the fire.  It ended up that they overloaded an outlet but I still had to pay a lawyer.  Then there's employees now wanting to be partially reimbursed/subsidized for use of their home internet, phone and power service.
> 
> So umm yeah, there's stuff and things going on with having people working remotely.


Is there another layer of insurance you can add? We have so much shenanigans at my job that they'd rather pay out the nose for risk insurance (I pay 16K/year) but it saves likely 50K/complaint...because thats the avg payout. 3-4 a year and it pays for itself. I used to think we had to do whatever it took to retain dubious employees with their dubious claims, until our company counsel was like---um....isn't that why you pay insurance? I was like---ooohhh. I don't deal with the meat and potatoes of the insurance but when I do my budget my higher upper people make sure that $16-18K line item is there. They take it Nov 1st of every year


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

SoniT said:


> I agree with that guy too. I don't understand how the U.S. was so obsessed with people having the N95 masks just a month ago but now many states are lifting the mask mandates indoors and in schools, etc. Make it make sense.


I saw a small human with an KN95 with his dad come into my job. You know I sure nuff had dad on his phone looking up where he ordered. They come in small sizes and are legit. I will try and pull it back up. We had a death in my husband's family and I've been thrown off.
ETA: Correction "K"N95


----------



## lavaflow99

Looks like the trucks are coming to DC tomorrow









						Drivers preparing for truck convoys heading to D.C. ahead of State of the Union
					

Organizers said convoys will remain peaceful despite concerns of road shutdowns.




					www.wusa9.com
				




Drivers preparing for truck convoys heading to D.C. ahead of State of the Union​Organizers said convoys will remain peaceful despite concerns of road shutdowns.




Author: Matthew Torres, Tom Dempsey (WUSA)
Published: 6:13 PM EST February 21, 2022
Updated: 6:43 AM EST February 22, 2022





WASHINGTON — Police in the District will soon deploy civil disturbance units in preparation for the possible trucker convoys that could cause gridlocks like the major blockades in Canada. 
Among the organizers is Bob Bolus, a trucking company owner in Scranton, Pennsylvania, who planned on starting his convoy to D.C. on Wednesday morning. 

He stressed to WUSA9 the plans to keep the demonstration peaceful, but Bolus expressed the major disruption the series of trucks could cause on the Capital Beltway, although the exact number of participants is unclear. 
"We're not coming there just to starve them," Bolus said.  "We're going to choke you like a boa constrictor and you'll have nothing."
Bolus listed a variety of issues he wanted to protest including vaccine mandates, trucker rights, increased fuel prices and taxes, and critical race theory. 
His disdain for President Joe Biden seems to be a major factor.
"We're leaving lanes open for emergency vehicles, and we're sending a message to the people in D.C. that you voted for these people," he said.
Homeland Security officials have not dismissed the possibility of a convoy coming to the District, even though one failed to materialize at the Super Bowl in Los Angeles.



U.S. Capitol Police released a statement last week saying the department is aware of the plans for convoys to arrive around the State of the Union on March 1. 
“The United States Capitol Police and the United States Secret Service have been closely working together to plan for the upcoming State of the Union," the statement read. "The temporary inner-perimeter fence is part of those ongoing discussions and remains an option, however at this time no decision has been made.”  
Truckers like Jonie Smith and her husband are still choosing to join the convoy in protest against any mandates, despite the couple being vaccinated. 
They have released plans to collect food and supplies for drivers planning to travel to D.C. 
"So we're not all converging on businesses demanding food at the same time," Smith said. "You don't want 20 or 30 trucks trying to pull into Walmart to get groceries. It's to try to keep everyone moving and fed along the way."

Smith planned on pick-up times to collect food in West Virginia and Virginia later this week. They will use their refrigerated trailer to help with the delivery.
From her perspective, the convoy she plans to join will remain peaceful and will not shut down roads.
"We have no intentions of shutting anything down, but will there be an inconvenience? Of course," Smith added.
Kyle Sefcik is another organizer planning his own rally next week, called Freedom Convoy USA 2022.
According to Sefcik, the convoy of trucks and motorcycles will begin in Los Angeles this upcoming Friday before making its way through the Midwest and arriving in DC in time for President Biden's State of the Union address on March 1.
"We want to be there for that and tell the president we’re here," Sefcik said during an interview with WUSA9 on Monday. "This doesn’t even need to happen. If the president said, 'Mandates are over and the state of emergency is over. Let’s get back to the world and let’s do our thing,' then we’re not even coming.” 
Sefcik stressed that his convoy will remain peaceful and is not planning on gathering at the Capitol.
Instead, he said trucks and motorcycles will stop near the White House while Christian bands and pastors speak along the National Mall near the Washington Monument.
So far, he has around 38,000 people signed up for the convoy.
"We have to get the attention in the most peaceful way and this is our way of doing it," Sefcik said. "Do we want to stop businesses from being able to be open and people being able to get to work and school? No. We don’t want to cause this at all which is why we’re telling the president ahead of time to end this now. We don’t even have to come.”
Sefcik warned that the large swarm of trucks could disrupt traffic around the District and lead to long delays getting to work or school.

"This could stop work until the president says it’s over. People could not be going to schools," he said. "We’re going to go until the president of the United States says the state of emergency is over.” 
Sefcik said the motivation to hold the convoy comes from personal experiences.
As a gym owner in Maryland, his business was directly impacted by COVID-19 restrictions and was almost forced to close. With his two children also required to wear masks while in the classroom, he decided to home school them instead. 
"I had people and the government and the school systems telling me that my children had to put something over their nose and mouth that I didn’t want to have over their nose and mouth," Sefcik said. "I just want to be able to choose what I do with my own body and the bodies of my children. That’s all this is about.”
In a statement to WUSA9, Maryland State Police said it is aware of potential protests planned by truck drivers in and around the Maryland National Capital Region. 
"While monitoring the situation throughout the country, Maryland State Troopers from the Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Division, the Automotive Safety Enforcement Division and barracks around the region are working with federal, state and local agencies to monitor developments," the statement read. "State police are coordinating with public safety partners in neighboring states and will be ready to respond appropriately with adequate resources to ensure the free flow of traffic throughout the routes of travel."
Virginia State Police released a similar statement saying the department is monitoring the situation.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


> Looks like the trucks are coming to DC tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers preparing for truck convoys heading to D.C. ahead of State of the Union
> 
> 
> Organizers said convoys will remain peaceful despite concerns of road shutdowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wusa9.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers preparing for truck convoys heading to D.C. ahead of State of the Union​Organizers said convoys will remain peaceful despite concerns of road shutdowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Author: Matthew Torres, Tom Dempsey (WUSA)
> Published: 6:13 PM EST February 21, 2022
> Updated: 6:43 AM EST February 22, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON — Police in the District will soon deploy civil disturbance units in preparation for the possible trucker convoys that could cause gridlocks like the major blockades in Canada.
> Among the organizers is Bob Bolus, a trucking company owner in Scranton, Pennsylvania, who planned on starting his convoy to D.C. on Wednesday morning.
> 
> He stressed to WUSA9 the plans to keep the demonstration peaceful, but Bolus expressed the major disruption the series of trucks could cause on the Capital Beltway, although the exact number of participants is unclear.
> "We're not coming there just to starve them," Bolus said.  "We're going to choke you like a boa constrictor and you'll have nothing."
> Bolus listed a variety of issues he wanted to protest including vaccine mandates, trucker rights, increased fuel prices and taxes, and critical race theory.
> His disdain for President Joe Biden seems to be a major factor.
> "We're leaving lanes open for emergency vehicles, and we're sending a message to the people in D.C. that you voted for these people," he said.
> Homeland Security officials have not dismissed the possibility of a convoy coming to the District, even though one failed to materialize at the Super Bowl in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Capitol Police released a statement last week saying the department is aware of the plans for convoys to arrive around the State of the Union on March 1.
> “The United States Capitol Police and the United States Secret Service have been closely working together to plan for the upcoming State of the Union," the statement read. "The temporary inner-perimeter fence is part of those ongoing discussions and remains an option, however at this time no decision has been made.”
> Truckers like Jonie Smith and her husband are still choosing to join the convoy in protest against any mandates, despite the couple being vaccinated.
> They have released plans to collect food and supplies for drivers planning to travel to D.C.
> "So we're not all converging on businesses demanding food at the same time," Smith said. "You don't want 20 or 30 trucks trying to pull into Walmart to get groceries. It's to try to keep everyone moving and fed along the way."
> 
> Smith planned on pick-up times to collect food in West Virginia and Virginia later this week. They will use their refrigerated trailer to help with the delivery.
> From her perspective, the convoy she plans to join will remain peaceful and will not shut down roads.
> "We have no intentions of shutting anything down, but will there be an inconvenience? Of course," Smith added.
> Kyle Sefcik is another organizer planning his own rally next week, called Freedom Convoy USA 2022.
> According to Sefcik, the convoy of trucks and motorcycles will begin in Los Angeles this upcoming Friday before making its way through the Midwest and arriving in DC in time for President Biden's State of the Union address on March 1.
> "We want to be there for that and tell the president we’re here," Sefcik said during an interview with WUSA9 on Monday. "This doesn’t even need to happen. If the president said, 'Mandates are over and the state of emergency is over. Let’s get back to the world and let’s do our thing,' then we’re not even coming.”
> Sefcik stressed that his convoy will remain peaceful and is not planning on gathering at the Capitol.
> Instead, he said trucks and motorcycles will stop near the White House while Christian bands and pastors speak along the National Mall near the Washington Monument.
> So far, he has around 38,000 people signed up for the convoy.
> "We have to get the attention in the most peaceful way and this is our way of doing it," Sefcik said. "Do we want to stop businesses from being able to be open and people being able to get to work and school? No. We don’t want to cause this at all which is why we’re telling the president ahead of time to end this now. We don’t even have to come.”
> Sefcik warned that the large swarm of trucks could disrupt traffic around the District and lead to long delays getting to work or school.
> 
> "This could stop work until the president says it’s over. People could not be going to schools," he said. "We’re going to go until the president of the United States says the state of emergency is over.”
> Sefcik said the motivation to hold the convoy comes from personal experiences.
> As a gym owner in Maryland, his business was directly impacted by COVID-19 restrictions and was almost forced to close. With his two children also required to wear masks while in the classroom, he decided to home school them instead.
> "I had people and the government and the school systems telling me that my children had to put something over their nose and mouth that I didn’t want to have over their nose and mouth," Sefcik said. "I just want to be able to choose what I do with my own body and the bodies of my children. That’s all this is about.”
> In a statement to WUSA9, Maryland State Police said it is aware of potential protests planned by truck drivers in and around the Maryland National Capital Region.
> "While monitoring the situation throughout the country, Maryland State Troopers from the Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Division, the Automotive Safety Enforcement Division and barracks around the region are working with federal, state and local agencies to monitor developments," the statement read. "State police are coordinating with public safety partners in neighboring states and will be ready to respond appropriately with adequate resources to ensure the free flow of traffic throughout the routes of travel."
> Virginia State Police released a similar statement saying the department is monitoring the situation.


Why do I feel
like someone
should cue the
music "Who Let
Trumpers Out"
(Woof woof woof)

All this uproar
over safety measures
not unlike wearing
a seat-belt or
institutionalizing insane
people who may
be a danger to
themselves and others.

No one fusses
about wearing seatbelts
or driving slowly
in a school zone
both of which
are mandates that
infringe on the
freedom to do
whatever we want
but it makes
sense to them
to fight Joe Biden
over something as
simple as masks?



(Sounds to me
like we still
salty about that 
2020 loss huh?)


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

PatDM'T said:


> Why do I feel
> like someone
> should cue the
> music "Who Let
> Trumpers Out"
> (Woof woof woof)
> 
> All this uproar
> over safety measures
> not unlike wearing
> a seat-belt or
> institutionalizing insane
> people who may
> be a danger to
> themselves and others.
> 
> *No one fusses
> about wearing seatbelts
> or driving slowly
> in a school zone
> both of which
> are mandates that
> infringe on the
> freedom to do
> whatever we want*
> but it makes
> sense to them
> to fight Joe Biden
> over something as
> simple as masks?
> 
> 
> 
> (Sounds to me
> like we still
> salty about that
> 2020 loss huh?)



Oh they definitely still salty.... not negating that, but at the bolded.... They don't now... but they did. Seems like protesting mandates is the American way.

Before Face Masks, when Americans Went To War Against Seatbelts


----------



## PatDM'T

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Oh they definitely still salty.... not negating that, but at the bolded.... They don't now... but they did. Seems like protesting mandates is the American way.
> 
> Before Face Masks, when Americans Went To War Against Seatbelts


I learn something
new every day. 
Thanks!


----------



## vevster

If Queen Elizabeth can catch it anyone can. Prepare.


----------



## yamilee21

vevster said:


> If Queen Elizabeth can catch it anyone can. Prepare.


Not really… she’s out in public far more than the average 95 year old, and she lives surrounded by a huge staff, all of whom are also out and about. Most elderly people are nowhere near as exposed as she is. Except for the first wave, people over 75 have consistently had the lowest rates of Covid (per 100,000) in NYC. That said, at 95, the immune system is very weak anyway, so the vaccines/booster simply aren’t going to be as effective. The hospitalization and death rates for vaccinated people over 85 were about the same as those for unvaccinated people between 75 and 84.


----------



## vevster

yamilee21 said:


> Not really… she’s out in public far more than the average 95 year old, and she lives surrounded by a huge staff, all of whom are also out and about. Most elderly people are nowhere near as exposed as she is. Except for the first wave, people over 75 have consistently had the lowest rates of Covid (per 100,000) in NYC. That said, at 95, the immune system is very weak anyway, so the vaccines/booster simply aren’t going to be as effective. The hospitalization and death rates for vaccinated people over 85 were about the same as those for unvaccinated people between 75 and 84.


We can agree to disagree. All her staff and people allowed near her was ’vaccinated’. But Omicron|natural infection is a better vaccine anyway. Just ask Bill Gates!


----------



## awhyley

yamilee21 said:


> Not really… she’s out in public far more than the average 95 year old, and she lives surrounded by a huge staff, all of whom are also out and about. Most elderly people are nowhere near as exposed as she is. Except for the first wave, people over 75 have consistently had the lowest rates of Covid (per 100,000) in NYC. That said, at 95, the immune system is very weak anyway, so the vaccines/booster simply aren’t going to be as effective. The hospitalization and death rates for vaccinated people over 85 were about the same as those for unvaccinated people between 75 and 84.



While all of this makes sense, none of this matters when you have a (Covid-bearing) kid gunning for the throne.


----------



## awhyley

Crackers Phinn said:


> There's a lot of headaches besides productivity when employees work from home.   *I have multiple open workers comp claims by remote employees whose home offices were at the kitchen table while sitting in a non ergonomic chair who came up with carpal tunnel symptoms that have to be addressed* so they can work.  There's also one case pre-covid where there was a fire at a remote employees home and they sued claiming that the electronics we provided caused the fire.  It ended up that they overloaded an outlet but I still had to pay a lawyer.  *Then there's employees now wanting to be partially reimbursed/subsidized for use of their home internet, phone and power service.*
> 
> So umm yeah, there's stuff and things going on with having people working remotely.



1st bolded:  What does being home have to do with their symptoms?  Do they want the company to provide their work chair too?  
2nd bolded: But what about the costs they save by not commuting?  These suckers need to stop.


----------



## lavaflow99

The pandemic had brought the world to its knees and caused so much disruption for 2+ years.  Russia opens its eyes and says


----------



## Peppermynt

awhyley said:


> 1st bolded:  What does being home have to do with their symptoms?  *Do they want the company to provide their work chair too? *
> 2nd bolded: But what about the costs they save by not commuting?  These suckers need to stop.



At the bolded: My company has had one of probably the best remote policies I've heard of. They actually allowed employees to take office chairs, desks, large monitors, etc. home to use during the pandemic. And some of these people still have the nerve to be asking for additional stipends to cover the monthly Internet usage.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

awhyley said:


> 1st bolded:  *What does being home have to do with their symptoms?  *Do they want the company to provide their work chair too?
> 2nd bolded: But what about the costs they save by not commuting?  These suckers need to stop.


Any injury incurred while working is a workers comp claim whether it's onsite or not.  That's why if you're in a car accident or you go to your doctor and say your wrists, hands, arms, shoulders, back hurt the first thing they ask is were you working when the accident/issue started.   So far I've only sent chairs for people out of state but primarily I've had to buy ergonomic keyboards, mice and wrist rests.


----------



## BrownBetty

Kid's kn94 masks

They have adult masks also.  I have ordered from them numerous times.


----------



## yamilee21

A plant-based alternative vaccine has been approved in Canada.


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/medicago-s-homegrown-plant-based-covid-19-vaccine-approved-by-health-canada-1.6362745


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Cross posting from Food Shortages....because its COVD-related.
I posted that comment on Jan 25th I believe. And my comment was from today. 


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ugh...the infant formula shortages have my clients UPSET.
> Some of them are in a window to re-lactate their milk and are acting uninterested. I have successfully helped many moms re-lactate. But this is ridiculous. I feel for babies all over who need formula. Especially specialized formulas that were already hard to come by.


About 2-3 weeks after I posted this Similac is going through one of the largest formula recalls ever. Pretty sure short staffing caused some issues with quality. Several infants got sick and one died. Many of my clients are complaining of sudden illness with a Similac formula their baby took fine last month. Now everyone wants Enfamil or something else. But even the alternatives are in SHORT SUPPLY. Similac was already our WORST culprit as far back as December with production of ALL products.

I need these new mamas to come from under their rock. Many aren't aware of the recall despite it being on the news. Many are yelling at us they have to travel out of state to find the formula. Then way more than I'd like ABSOLUTELY REFUSE to consider at least TRYING TO BREASTFEED. Then sure enough, baby is born and they are mad they are.....traveling out of state to no avail to find ANY FORMULA. Even the store brands struggle to keep up. Even when we offer to order it ourselves, at cost to ship overnight....they just refund us our money for the overnight fees because they simply have NO PRODUCT. 

This hearkens me back to Feb 2020 when my pandemic strategist told me to get rid of any brand loyalty when it came to foods. 24 months later...here we are.


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> …Many are yelling at us they have to travel out of state to find the formula. …



So with this shortage… are the formula manufacturers finally going to stop sending out “free” samples to expectant families, and are hospitals going to stop promoting formula with “free” samples? It would be interesting if this is what finally ends that practice.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Lamest excuse ever!!! Enjoy your $10M loss!!!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

yamilee21 said:


> So with this shortage… are the formula manufacturers finally going to stop sending out “free” samples to expectant families, and are hospitals going to stop promoting formula with “free” samples? It would be interesting if this is what finally ends that practice.


I don’t get the angst. What’s the problem with free samples? Are they not actually free?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don’t get the angst. What’s the problem with free samples? Are they not actually free?


Yes it free but some hospitals choose to pay for the samples. Studies showed that wantonly providing free samples of formula was associated with mothers less likely breastfeed (or try during those hard days in the beginning). Follow up research showed that when hospitals only provided formula when 1) medically necessary and 2) only to mothers who were decidedly against breastfeeding, breastfeeding rates for that birthing hospital and surrounding areas went up. Like the one in my area. I have the data to show difference. 

The worse example was the Nestle formula company. Dubiously (google Nestle boycott--going on 40 years now), Nestle proved the worst culprit with the free formula in the Philippines. Over there, mothers walk days to hospitals to have their babies, and the formula reps easily got in bed with the nurses and doctors over there. Nurses being poor themselves, but much better than the women living in remote areas. The nurses were talking up the formula to the new mothers, and taking lunch, food, supplies, rations from the formula reps over there. The hospitals deputized and empowered the medical staff to really push the formula. The more they did, the more perks they got from the reps. The problem is, the mothers were formula feeding at discharge and were not encouraged to breastfeed. They went back to their homes 3-4 days walking distance from anywhere and had no formula to buy nor could they afford it. Babies died due to malnutrition as there was no one to help them get breastfeeding going. At least in the US, there is more of a concerted effort not to have reps pushing formula. Its unethical and Nestle has been boycotted since. Some people won't even buy their juice (Juicy Juice brand) or yogurts.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> So with this shortage… are the formula manufacturers finally going to stop sending out “free” samples to expectant families, and are hospitals going to stop promoting formula with “free” samples? It would be interesting if this is what finally ends that practice.


Not likely. The Pandemic has thrown this on its head and while initially, more moms were choosing to breastfeed, now that things were looking "better" right before the recall, breastfeeding rates were going down. My birthing hospital is "Baby Friendly" A Designation they signed up for and are audited on regularly to commit to getting rid of free formula bags and promoting more breastfeeding, so when moms go home and baby hits that first growth spurt, rather than reach for that free formula, they have the tools to power through to continue to breastfeed. 

This is why I'm glad we wrapped this baby making thing up. I just got off the phone with a mother who's baby is on a specialized formula and despite using all her last to order it direct, they just gently told her we don't even have it to ship. She is pumping at night so her baby gets 1-2 bottles of breastmilk but declined my gentle offer to help her find a way to pump during the day so she can get a few more breastmilk bottles and reduce her dependency on formula. There is an alternative formula to the one her baby needs but its running on short supply because that brand is now all of a sudden in super high demand. She tried to order that one and its all of a sudden on back order. She keeps asking what is her baby going to eat and I have no answers because she cannot figure it out. I told her if she changes her mind about re-lactation....call me. I gave her a few more formula options and she balked of course. But I'm here if she changes her mind.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Clown behavior. I can’t stand him.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Job sent out a "we plan to bring ya'll in the office soon" email. They are going by the new CDC guidelines. What's "funny" about that is the new math has our county at medium, the old math has us at substantial. 

Great job everyone.


----------



## SoniT

TrulyBlessed said:


> Clown behavior. I can’t stand him.


No DeSantis, YOU'RE ridiculous. Why does he care if people are wearing masks???


----------



## Evolving78

SoniT said:


> No DeSantis, YOU'RE ridiculous. Why does he care if people are wearing masks???


What he did is very upsetting!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


> Clown behavior. I can’t stand him.



I was coming in here to post this. He is such a huge clown!!!!


----------



## MamaBear2012

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Yes it free but some hospitals choose to pay for the samples. Studies showed that wantonly providing free samples of formula was associated with mothers less likely breastfeed (or try during those hard days in the beginning). Follow up research showed that when hospitals only provided formula when 1) medically necessary and 2) only to mothers who were decidedly against breastfeeding, breastfeeding rates for that birthing hospital and surrounding areas went up. Like the one in my area. I have the data to show difference.
> 
> *The worse example was the Nestle formula company. Dubiously (google Nestle boycott--going on 40 years now), Nestle proved the worst culprit with the free formula in the Philippines. Over there, mothers walk days to hospitals to have their babies, and the formula reps easily got in bed with the nurses and doctors over there. Nurses being poor themselves, but much better than the women living in remote areas. The nurses were talking up the formula to the new mothers, and taking lunch, food, supplies, rations from the formula reps over there. The hospitals deputized and empowered the medical staff to really push the formula. The more they did, the more perks they got from the reps. The problem is, the mothers were formula feeding at discharge and were not encouraged to breastfeed. They went back to their homes 3-4 days walking distance from anywhere and had no formula to buy nor could they afford it. Babies died due to malnutrition as there was no one to help them get breastfeeding going. At least in the US, there is more of a concerted effort not to have reps pushing formula. Its unethical and Nestle has been boycotted since. Some people won't even buy their juice (Juicy Juice brand) or yogurts.*


I used this very example when my MIL tried to talk to me about breastfeeding my daughter back in the day in front of a group of people. She was saying some mess about vitamins and this and that. And I gave her a condensed version of that story and then asked her to tell me how Nestle makes a better product than the very milk that God made for my baby. She was left stammering. She never tried me like that again.


----------



## MamaBear2012

I looked up the Covid stats for my county two weeks ago. It looks like Covid numbers are down, but Covid deaths have increased.  It was something like 96% of the deaths were unvaccinated individuals. 4% was vaccinated but over the age of 66 (or some age in the upper 60s). So, I guess that's why they are ditching masks everywhere.


----------



## MizAvalon

I just saw a video of DeSantis getting angry at a bunch of kids for wearing masks. Scary that he could be our next president. It will be like Trump 2.0.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

It's fascinating that what we see so clearly as ineptitude, racism, and performative politics is embraced by others and considered desirable. I feel like I'm reading a political edition of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

MizAvalon said:


> I just saw a video of DeSantis getting angry at a bunch of kids for wearing masks. Scary that he could be our next president. *It will be like Trump 2.0*.


He is turning Fl into Russia. They are trying to break up/gerrymander the only black leaning district in FL so blacks have no representation, so Al Lawson's distric won't exist. They are pushing legislation that makes  it so school board members are unpaid. They basically are making them partisan vs impartial/neutral as they are supposed to be. They are doing everything they can to control local politics and make them more red leaning more than ever. Even if the people in those areas aren't represented at all. They figured out a way to sack the School Superintendent of Alachua county, she was a lady with a PhD--very quietly. Of course she was the 1st to challenge him on masks. Its just open season for impartiality in local politics and its making me sick. But I refuse to move. I plan to stay put and if there will be local revolution let it be.


----------



## yamilee21

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I was coming in here to post this. He is such a huge clown!!!!


But apparently he has an easy path to a second term. People with money to spare need to go pay off the phony court charges of all the ex-felons who are being kept from restoring their right to vote, so that elections in Florida can be fair, for once.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

No.


----------



## Everything Zen

What do people not get that we ain’t going back? ^^^The VP of my company is trying to push for us to travel to the office once a month starting the week of the 21st and hang out for a week in a maskless environment for a “fun time” of dinner and drinks and activities like they used to do pre-COVID bc in Boston apparently COVID is over. Did y’all hire me to go out drinking and on ski trips or to help cure cancer?

I literally just got off a work town hall where they reminded us that sexual harassment and discrimination in the workplace is unacceptable. If we work from home the only person I can can sexually harass is my husband. Those issues are almost nonexistent and for black folks remote working is far more tolerable. This nonsense makes my goal of getting out of the workforce more clear with each day.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I get how going back to the office may help local restaurants but I don’t see it having an impact beyond that. Feels like this is just a way to justify the office rents they’re paying and exert control.


----------



## starfish

I wear a KN95 mask everywhere and still feel uncomfortable going inside to random places with random people .  I don't do it.  My bubble is still very small.  The test positivity rate where I live is 9%, too high for me.  I'll may feel more comfortable when it's 5% and below.  Both of my parents have cancer and I see them often and I can't risk giving it to them.


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> I get how going back to the office may help local restaurants but I don’t see it having an impact beyond that. Feels like this is just a way to justify the office rents they’re paying and exert control.


That’s exactly what it is. Spending money on transportation, tollways, eating out and drinking (bars-happy hour), office rentals, etc… I used to spend $36 a day for parking, spent $1400 for childcare, $32 a week for gas, $50-$60 on lunch, money on work attire, etc.. That’s not the life I want anymore…

I don’t want to chip in for Kayla’s baby shower, or Brenda’s retirement cake.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> What do people not get that we ain’t going back? ^^^The VP of my company is trying to push for us to travel to the office once a month starting the week of the 21st and hang out for a week in a maskless environment for a “fun time” of dinner and drinks and activities like they used to do pre-COVID bc in Boston apparently COVID is over. Did y’all hire me to go out drinking and on ski trips or to help cure cancer?
> 
> I literally just got off a work town hall where they reminded us that sexually harassment and discrimination in the workplace is unacceptable. If we work from home the only person I can can sexually harass is my husband. Those issues are almost nonexistent and for black folks remote working is far more tolerable. *This nonsense makes my goal of getting out of the workforce more clear with each day.*


SAME. I'm praying. I'm getting all kinds of confirmation in my life that proves that things are getting worse not better. I need to divest, soon, while continuing to pay it safe.

For us, we are back in the office but clients are not coming in. We have had the quietest offices ever. Its so peaceful and quiet with few distractions. But other people (coughs--Karens) who run other health departments want the clients to come back. But the clients don't want to. I've told my team leads that we may have the rug pulled from under us, but we know JUST who to tell the clients to call when its complaint time. Things really are working well but we are under no illusion. At some point, my plan is to try as best as I can to transition the next folk who will replace me and my assistant who is retiring, and let the chips fall where they may. The only people who will suffer are those in dire need of services. And I'm learning more and more about other ways I can provide help to them.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> I get how going back to the office may help local restaurants but I don’t see it having an impact beyond that. Feels like this is just a way to justify the office rents they’re paying and exert control.


I was sitting in a restaurant the other day having brunch celebrating 15 years of marriage. It was not busy but getting there. It was real bougie how I like it. However it was surreal because I couldn't help but think that soon, the only people who can do this are people who will still be able to afford this. Cause prices still going up. I don't see regular degular folk like me dining out like I used to. Nor do I have much of a desire to. I really prefer to eat my own food and I don't see dining out as some big deal anymore. With the pandemic, food quality, like I feel bad for restaurant owners who have had to close but I feel like things are shifting as such as how will live is different forever. People like business owners are going kicking and screaming because they are witnessing and living during the change and I know for them, its jarring, scary and unpredictable. But that's what "rank capitalism" gets you. Sink or swim...pivot or close. And I don't feel no kind of way about companies who refuse to listen to the people anymore.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> That’s exactly what it is. Spending money on *transportation, tollways, eating out and drinking (bars-happy hour), office rentals, *etc… I used to spend $36 a day for parking, spent $1400 for childcare, $32 a week for gas, $50-$60 on lunch, money on work attire, etc.. *That’s not the life I want anymore…*
> 
> I don’t want to chip in for *Kayla’s baby shower, or Brenda’s retirement cake.*


Its a shame that this economy is based on our desire  or even need to spend on all this extra's. With everything you said, part of the inflation is part reduction in demand, so they had to cut production or services, and jobs. Its a catch 22. Parking garages about to be demolished (hopefully for parks), and I am waiting for the day the US decides to get in front of the Electric car. They lost their chance in the 90s when they killed it (there was a movie about Killing the electric car). It could be more affordable but they prefer us driving everywhere and smogging up the environment. 

We are so busy saving ourselves, mentally, financially, physically, we can't even come together and really make the demands by showing and proving because of the co-dependency we have on all this. Despite the odds really being more in our favor.

Imagine if everyone decided not to vacation this summer if it requires driving? What a message we would send!
What if everyone called in sick one day? Like 200M working Americans? What a message we'd send!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

California threw away it's mask mandate so we have made masks optional in the office.   I'm pleased that everybody walked in with masks on today.  I know it won't last but I'm still happy people are continuing to be at least a little cautious.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Crackers Phinn said:


> The thing about Covid that should scare people poo less is that you have no idea how it's going to hit you until it hits you.  Yeah, you may luck out and have a few miserable days and go about your life but it's a whole lot of folks out here Fornicating around and Finding Out that Rona ain't they lil play play friend.



Even a mild case of COVID-19 can cause brain changes. It's too soon to know if the damage lasts.​A new study provides the most conclusive evidence yet that COVID-19 can damage the brain, even in people who weren't severely ill.

The study, published Monday in Nature, used before-and-after brain images of 785 British people, ages 51 to 81, to look for any changes. About half the participants contracted COVID-19 between the scans – mostly when the alpha variant was circulating – which left many people at least temporarily without a sense of smell.

Analysis of the "before" and "after" images from the UK Biobank showed that people infected with COVID-19 had a greater reduction in their brain volumes overall and performed worse on cognitive tests than those who had not been infected. 

Read the rest here Even mild COVID-19 can cause brain damage, for how long isn't known (usatoday.com)


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

TrulyBlessed said:


> No.



He need to mind his business


----------



## Brownie

Evolving78 said:


> That’s exactly what it is. Spending money on transportation, tollways, eating out and drinking (bars-happy hour), office rentals, etc… I used to spend $36 a day for parking, spent $1400 for childcare, $32 a week for gas, $50-$60 on lunch, money on work attire, etc.. That’s not the life I want anymore…
> 
> I don’t want to chip in for Kayla’s baby shower, or Brenda’s retirement cake.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

The expense of going to work is real but the biggest benefit IMO is not having that rushed feeling in the morning. I'm not a morning person so I'm never gonna be up at 5am with time to spare to do extra stuff that comes up. I'm up early enough but would still find myself rushing to get to work before 9am. (This wasn't a problem in the past with jobs that had flex time.)

Anyway, now that I'm working from home there's never an issue getting online on-time or early. The start of my day is so much easier and just pleasant. I'm not checking Waze to see about accidents and traffic. I'm not thinking about how I may need gas and if I have time to stop on the way to work. I'm more present than I would be if I were going into the office.

ETA: Obviously the biggest benefit is safety during a pandemic. I was speaking about life beyond the pandemic since so many places are encouraging people to go back to normal.


----------



## Brownie

TrulyBlessed said:


> No.


About a month ago, this was the Repub chant (workers in offices); now, the Dems have picked it up. With inflation, voting issues, police issues, gas sky high, Covid—-it’s going to be an interesting next election.


----------



## PatDM'T

Brownie said:


> About a month ago, this was the Repub chant (workers in offices); now, the Dems have picked it up. *With inflation, voting issues, police issues, gas sky high, Covid—-it’s going to be an interesting next election.*


*Yep*...a MAGAt
sent me this
meme today:



I made the mistake
of asking what TH
that orange waste
of space is
supposed to do.

His response:
"Make America
Great Again."


----------



## Black Ambrosia

LAWD is that a "bat signal" for trump???


----------



## yamilee21

I do not ever expect anything from Democrats other than their being slightly less awful than Republicans, but I am still disgusted at the way they have completely refused to use the opportunity the pandemic provided to reimagine a better society, with a better quality of life. Very few of us want to “go back” to how things were before the pandemic, with people wasting hours of their lives commuting, scrambling to fit everything of life besides work on their days off.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ugh.
Not only are they no longer approving telework requests, they are reviewing everyone who currently has a teleworking status in place that was approved beforehand. I will continue allowing my staff to work from home off the books (no telework schedule) until we simply get the rug pulled from us. If they call  in sick they can work from home if they want but its not required. I'm so sick of this. Its all about control. I have 2 ppl with a telework request that was approved by the prior Admin head but the new/Interim one is asking for names of those now. I suppose he wants to review it so he can revoke it. This is all DeSantus-driven. If ppl can do their work from home...why are we changing things? Soon we will be crowded with clients in the office again. Its like they prefer chaos and control and plantation-style work conditions over peace, tranquility and employee satisfaction. 

Some ladies in my Public Health with Black Women FB group are upset because their job that hired them as 100% remote are demanding they return to the office a few days a week to carry the workload of others who have quit... They re young and forgot to get that part included in their contract.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> I do not ever expect anything from Democrats other than their being slightly less awful than Republicans, but I am still disgusted at the way they have completely refused to use the opportunity the pandemic provided to reimagine a better society, with a better quality of life. Very few of us want to “go back” to how things were before the pandemic, with people wasting hours of their lives commuting, scrambling to fit everything of life besides work on their days off.


Bernie Sanders and the Democrats could literally make the better quality of life issue about lack of telework access a campaign message. But nooooo.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Brownie said:


> About a month ago, this was the Repub chant (workers in offices); now, the Dems have picked it up. With inflation, voting issues, police issues, gas sky high, Covid—-it’s going to be an interesting next election.


Men.
Men will step on their own toes and get in their own way to exact dominance and status quo. For the sake of what?  Dems are slow.


----------



## Everything Zen

TrulyBlessed said:


> No.


What’s ironic is this is coming from a man that basically works from home.


----------



## BonBon

For information - Pfizer finally releases their side effect documentation. Dr Campbell is not happy. 

Personally, I used to cringe every time health officials and the gubment said it was "perfectly safe". Even though I chose to have it I knew that it was "probably" safe for most people.

I've had issues since the second. The one I'm completely sure of is the menstrual change never went back to normal for me (cycle 4 days longer, bleed 2 days longer). I have a graph on my cycle app that shows exactly when the change happened. I've had some other issues that were mentioned in the report but they are being investigated and I'll know more by Friday. I've had nerve issues, raised D-dimer and raised IgG.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BonBon said:


> For information - Pfizer finally releases their side effect documentation. Dr Campbell is not happy.
> 
> Personally, I used to cringe every time health officials and the gubment said it was "perfectly safe". Even though I chose to have it I knew that it was "probably" safe for most people.
> 
> I've had issues since the second. The one I'm completely sure of is the menstrual change never went back to normal for me (cycle 4 days longer, bleed 2 days longer). I have a graph on my cycle app that shows exactly when the change happened. I've had some other issues that were mentioned in the report but they are being investigated and I'll know more by Friday. I've had nerve issues, raised D-dimer and raised IgG.


Keep your labs, track your stuff. Your data might be useful. It will be a solid decade before we understand what happened here. 

OTOH, I've been tracking my cycle and its still the same. My prior changes had more to do with weaning from breastfeeding. After that things normalized and have been consistent each weaning period and between pregnancies. *knock on wood*


----------



## BrownBetty

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Keep your labs, track your stuff. Your data might be useful. It will be a solid decade before we understand what happened here.
> 
> OTOH, I've been tracking my cycle and its still the same. My prior changes had more to do with weaning from breastfeeding. After that things normalized and have been consistent each weaning period and between pregnancies. *knock on wood*


I had period changes.  First shot, period was heavier that month, 2nd shot and booster,  period came early, 4 days, and was heavier. The next period I was back on track.  I didn't think there were no side effects.  I figured they were better than taking my chances with Covid.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BrownBetty said:


> I had period changes.  First shot, period was heavier that month, 2nd shot and booster,  period came early, 4 days, and was heavier. The next period I was back on track.  I didn't think there were no side effects.  *I figured they were better than taking my chances with Covid.*


My brother in law's ex girlfriend is 27 years old and had to be put into a coma because she got COVID from her mother 2 weeks ago. She was unvaccinated but she worked from home and really truly was a homebody--but really overweight and unhealthy. While her mother was always a busy-body...always out and about in ppl business. She got really sick and deteriorated fast. They actually intubated her BECAUSE of her weight being so much she wasn't responding to the treatments to open her lungs. She just woke up the other day after bringing her out of the coma but she is sedated again because she has been pulling the vent out of her mouth. We thought she would not make it. She JUST lost her aunt (who is married into my husband's family), her mother's sister to COVID in December. Her mother got COVID at the same time as well. 

Then I see articles about brain fog and brain damage and I'm like----by any means necessary, I ain't got time to "see" how I would respond to COVID.


----------



## yamilee21

Everyone who was vaccinated should have completed the V-Safe check-in after each shot, including the booster. There is a team following up with adverse reactions, albeit months later. I had fairly severe adverse effects, which I expected, but I also have 5 comorbidities, so after studying available information, I thought taking the vaccine outweighed taking my chances with Covid. About a month ago, I received a call from a V-Safe worker regarding my reaction to the first dose. Based on what I said, the worker also created a report in VAERS, the database for adverse reactions. I don’t think adverse reactions are being covered up, but I do think it takes times to properly gather and document the information, especially as not everyone followed up and provided information to V-Safe.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> Everyone who was vaccinated should have completed the V-Safe check-in after each shot, including the booster. There is a team following up with adverse reactions, albeit months later. I had fairly severe adverse effects, which I expected, but I also have 5 comorbidities, so after studying available information, I thought taking the vaccine outweighed taking my chances with Covid. About a month ago, I received a call from a V-Safe worker regarding my reaction to the first dose. Based on what I said, the worker also created a report in VAERS, the database for adverse reactions. I don’t think adverse reactions are being covered up, but I do think it takes times to properly gather and document the information, especially as not everyone followed up and provided information to V-Safe.


I agree.  I reported my period issues to V-Safe but there was no  follow up.  

I don't think there's any cover up either.  People are so used to watching movies where world problems are solved in 2 hours that when a real pandemic occurs they expect 5-10 years of data to be available 10 minutes after a vaccine is released.  I don't blame the school system, I blame parents for raising idiots.


----------



## SoniT

I still get the V-Safe check in text messages from VAERS. I didn't have any adverse reactions though.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Crackers Phinn said:


> California threw away it's mask mandate so we have made masks optional in the office.   I'm pleased that everybody walked in with masks on today.  I know it won't last but I'm still happy people are continuing to be at least a little cautious.


Can somebody explain to me why the only people walking around without masks on are the ones coughing? I had to call adult human beings from the safety of my office to explain that 1. If they are sick they shouldn't come in and 2. Walking around with no mask on coughing during a pandemic ain't a good look.  My pissedivity only skyrocketed by the answer "I wasn't even coughing that much". 

This  right here is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My brother in law's ex girlfriend is 27 years old and had to be put into a coma because she got COVID from her mother 2 weeks ago. She was unvaccinated but she worked from home and really truly was a homebody--but really overweight and unhealthy. While her mother was always a busy-body...always out and about in ppl business. She got really sick and deteriorated fast. *They actually intubated her BECAUSE of her weight being so much she wasn't responding to the treatments to open her lungs. *She just woke up the other day after bringing her out of the coma but she is sedated again because she has been pulling the vent out of her mouth. We thought she would not make it. She JUST lost her aunt (who is married into my husband's family), her mother's sister to COVID in December. Her mother got COVID at the same time as well.
> 
> Then I see articles about brain fog and brain damage and I'm like----by any means necessary, I ain't got time to "see" how I would respond to COVID.


Have you observed whether obese vaccinated people admitted to the hospital are having an easier time than the unvaccinated? I'm wondering if vaccine works like birth control and weight throws off the effectiveness since everybody gets the same dose.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Have you observed whether obese vaccinated people admitted to the hospital are having an easier time than the unvaccinated? I'm wondering if vaccine works like birth control and weight throws off the effectiveness since everybody gets the same dose.


You got me thinking.....

With the birth control, it affects hormones--progesterone's, LSH, FSH, estrogen. The presence of body fat indeed DOES react to how these hormones work and their effectiveness. The person above not only suffers from obesity, they have mental health issues and medical problems that require several medications. She is very young. She MAY be turning 30 this year.  

I don't know exactly how it would affect immunity. I'm sure we just need to figure out the mechanism....Fat, excess fat, can be inflammatory to the body and causes the release of neurotransmitters, hormones like cortisol, other factors naturally found in the body, that would be dangerous in excessive or too low amounts. Fat can promote oxidation of cells which cause them to act awry and has an affect on things like vitamin D which can affect gene transcription.....like gene transcription of B cells and T cells. Being UNABLE to respond to the vaccine as designed would then lower its effectiveness. 

But I want others to weigh in.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

yamilee21 said:


> Everyone who was vaccinated should have completed the V-Safe check-in after each shot, including the booster. There is a team following up with adverse reactions, albeit months later. I had fairly severe adverse effects, which I expected, but I also have 5 comorbidities, so after studying available information, I thought taking the vaccine outweighed taking my chances with Covid. About a month ago, I received a call from a V-Safe worker regarding my reaction to the first dose. Based on what I said, the worker also created a report in VAERS, the database for adverse reactions. I don’t think adverse reactions are being covered up, but I do think it takes times to properly gather and document the information, especially as not everyone followed up and provided information to V-Safe.


I reported regularly as well, after all 3 shots.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Then I see articles about brain fog and brain damage and I'm like----*by any means necessary, I ain't got time to "see" how I would respond to COVID.*


This is the part that I simply don't understand from antivaxers/antimaskers.  Many of them truly believe the worst conspiracy theories that COVID was made in a lab in China to do something  ominous to people but they would still take their chances with getting the mad scientist made virus but the pharmeceutical companies that make everything they can pick up at CVS is the bigger concern?

Maynnnnnnn.... Make it make sense


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Grrrrrr


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m so irritated with my job wanting to reinstate monthly trips to the office. I was actually working with my therapist in making the trip but I asked the question today with the (only other black person in the US) and head of operations in all North America today and she kept it real:
1: the company has no vaccine policy- I submitted COVID vaccine paperwork automatically. Apparently they did some type of dumb survey of everyone with no verification of documentation.
2: They are running around in the office maskless. There are no policies surrounding anything. This woman feels pressured to have her mask off. 
In Boston apparently the pandemic is over and she may be the only person in a store with a mask on. They wanted us to be in the office with so many people coming in on international flights and no COVID policies on testing, masking, vaccines…
We said so much without saying anything. She actually encouraged me to stay away this time  because I have too much to at stake taking care of my parents. The woman they assigned as my buddy is in a similar situation and she always comes in fully masked up and gives zero effs. My boss won’t be there because it’s his kid’s spring break. All this for an in-house meal and drinks. I am so irritated. Wait for the results of mask option less for a while before y’all pull this stunt.

I already know what COVID feels like without having to FAFO and if I go down with a lung infection - we ain’t making any corporate goals this year.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I’m so glad my employer leased out the building I was working in. That was before the Supreme Court nixed the vaccine mandate when it seemed likely to stand. If they hadn’t we’d probably be feeling pressure to go back into at least a hybrid work environment now.


----------



## lavaflow99

U.S. Has Far Higher Covid Death Rate Than Other Wealthy Countries
					

Despite having one of the world’s most powerful arsenals of vaccines, the United States has failed to inoculate as much of its population as other wealthy nations.



					www.nytimes.com
				




Probably because of the horrible diets of overweight Americans combined with lower vaccination rates compared to other wealthy countries.


----------



## BrownBetty

@Everything Zen Boston, NYC, all of the north east is wildin. Fewer people wearing mask indoors, companies making masks optional, cities dropping mandates... my office is dropping the indoor mask mandate soon. They have scheduled a bunch of in person eating and drinking events.  I'm not going and I'm not going to stop wearing a mask.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Washington just dropped its mask mandate. Today is the first day. Even in schools.


----------



## lavaflow99

SIgh....


If the regular pattern continues, we should follow behind the EU in about 2 weeks.


----------



## vevster

BrownBetty said:


> @Everything Zen Boston, NYC, all of the north east is wildin. Fewer people wearing mask indoors, companies making masks optional, cities dropping mandates... my office is dropping the indoor mask mandate soon. They have scheduled a bunch of in person eating and drinking events.  I'm not going and I'm not going to stop wearing a mask.


I love not wearing a mask.


----------



## vevster

I wonder if she was vaccinated.








						Hailey Bieber confirms she suffered ‘stroke-like symptoms’ due to blood clot
					

“They found I had suffered a very small blood clot to my brain, which caused a small lack of oxygen, but my body had passed it on its own and I recovered completely…”




					pagesix.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> I love not wearing a mask.


I am the opposite:
I love my mask
and may be wearing
a mask for life.

It has become
my new invisibility
cloak and I look
so good in it
(even though I
do say so myself)
with my careful
color coordination
with my outfits.


----------



## vevster

PatDM'T said:


> I am the opposite:
> I love my mask
> and may be wearing
> a mask for life.
> 
> It has become
> my new invisibility
> cloak and I look
> so good in it
> (even though I
> do say so myself)
> with my careful
> color coordination
> with my outfits.


To each his own.


----------



## vevster

TrulyBlessed said:


>


He is so late to the party!


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> To each his own.


Absolutely!


----------



## oneastrocurlie

TrulyBlessed said:


>



He better leave Michelle be! 


Hailey Bieber having a blood clot mere weeks after her husband canceled shows cause he caught covid is... Interesting.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

PatDM'T said:


> I am the opposite:
> I love my mask
> and may be wearing
> a mask for life.
> 
> It has become
> my new invisibility
> cloak and I look
> so good in it
> (even though I
> do say so myself)
> with my careful
> color coordination
> with my outfits.


My children's Pediatrician (a Trump-hating republican) said the same. He said will never work without a mask ever. He wishes it were a thing.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Regarding this spike.

Like WTH! Is this as a result of the war and the refugees? What's going on? There is no rest.


----------



## yamilee21

The spike in Europe is probably the Omicron BA.2 variant, which is more contagious than the original Omicron variant, though it so far seems about the same in terms of illness/death. That, combined with the complete lifting of all restrictions everywhere. 

Everyone decided Covid was over, but no one told Covid… Covid is fighting back against being “cancelled.”


----------



## Everything Zen

China is shutting back down over this new wave as well. I had to check the date of the article because I’m like what year are we in again? 









						China reinstates COVID-19 restrictions amid a rise in infections
					

China is reinstating measures to limit the spread of the coronavirus in several cities amid a spike in infections. Thus far, China has shut down an industrial city, urged residents n…



					thehill.com


----------



## oneastrocurlie

yamilee21 said:


> Everyone decided Covid was over, but no one told Covid…



I chuckled. But not in a "this is hilarious" way.


----------



## prettywhitty

lavaflow99 said:


> SIgh....
> 
> 
> If the regular pattern continues, we should follow behind the EU in about 2 weeks.


Between this and China locking down in some places this is concerning. Unfortunately for us in the US they let the cat out of the bag by lifting mask mandates. When Covid comes this way again people overall will be even less inclined to mask. This sucks. There are still way too many unknowns with this virus.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> China is shutting back down over this new wave as well. I had to check the date of the article because I’m like what year are we in again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China reinstates COVID-19 restrictions amid a rise in infections
> 
> 
> China is reinstating measures to limit the spread of the coronavirus in several cities amid a spike in infections. Thus far, China has shut down an industrial city, urged residents n…
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


The whole world keeps repeating the same behavior and expecting a different result.  

Keep watching international news and keep your mask on.  Let everybody else learn the hard way.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Everything Zen said:


> China is shutting back down over this new wave as well. I had to check the date of the article because I’m like what year are we in again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China reinstates COVID-19 restrictions amid a rise in infections
> 
> 
> China is reinstating measures to limit the spread of the coronavirus in several cities amid a spike in infections. Thus far, China has shut down an industrial city, urged residents n…
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


I'm in a group on Facebook and one of the women posted this morning that she is a teacher in Shanghai and needs to come up with virtual school work because her school is shutting down because of an outbreak and a zero tolerance Covid policy. She said she didn't keep all of her virtual work from the past. 

So, it's basically like we are going back to 2020.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> The whole world keeps repeating the same behavior and expecting a different result.
> 
> Keep watching international news and keep your mask on.  Let everybody else learn the hard way.


Yep.
Someone told me masks don't work, vaccines don't work just 2 days ago. I told them, okay well I'll still be wearing my mask as I've been COVID-free so far, but that they can carry one and don't bother the rest of us.


----------



## snoop

MamaBear2012 said:


> I'm in a group on Facebook and one of the women posted this morning that she is a teacher in Shanghai and needs to come up with virtual school work because her school is shutting down because of an outbreak and a zero tolerance Covid policy. She said she didn't keep all of her virtual work from the past.
> 
> So, *it's basically like we are going back to 2020.*



It goes to show how many people can't perform basic math. They want to go back to 2019 as though 2020 doesn't follow....


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Everything Zen said:


> China is shutting back down over this new wave as well. I had to check the date of the article because I’m like what year are we in again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China reinstates COVID-19 restrictions amid a rise in infections
> 
> 
> China is reinstating measures to limit the spread of the coronavirus in several cities amid a spike in infections. Thus far, China has shut down an industrial city, urged residents n…
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


This is going to make the supply chain crisis worse because the area shutting down includes one of China's manufacturing hubs. Get ready for even higher prices.









						China Covid spike: Shenzhen shuts production, Shanghai closes schools
					

Mainland China is facing its worst Covid-19 outbreak since the height of the pandemic in 2020, with major cities rushing to limit business activity.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Everything Zen

Straight hustling backwards…

My boss had a meeting with me about going into the office monthly and he’s not here for that mess either. He said don’t worry about it and you definitely don’t need to go unless we discuss it first.


----------



## yamilee21

It’s crazy how Biden and the Democrats are being blamed for the lack of funding to continue funding Covid testing, treatment, vaccines and research *when 0 Republican senators are willing to support allocating the necessary money.*

Why are Republicans NEVER held responsible for anything?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

yamilee21 said:


> It’s crazy how Biden and the Democrats are being blamed for the lack of funding to continue funding Covid testing, treatment, vaccines and research *when 0 Republican senators are willing to support allocating the necessary money.*
> 
> Why are Republicans NEVER held responsible for anything?


Because 31 Republican senators voted against military aid for Ukraine. That passed on Dem support. The same Dems who personally invest in the companies that are going to make a windfall of money in defense contracts that the companies they invest in that are going to make the weapons given to Ukraine. $13.6B in money for a conflict overseas while we're exposing ourselves to another wave of COVID19 with no support coming from the government. Biden and the Dems could've dramatically reduced the bill to Ukraine, and made the fight over protecting Americans against COVID19. Call out the Republicans voting against COVID19 measures.









						Full List of 31 Republicans Who Voted Against Military Aid for Ukraine
					

Senator Mitt Romney said he supported aid to Ukrainians but criticized the "last-minute" process involved.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## yamilee21

In the U.S.A., Omicron BA.2 is the “Bruno” variant.


----------



## Everything Zen

4/5 employees that traveled to the Utrecht office last week came back positive with COVID. Including the CEO who is stuck in the Netherlands until he tests negative. One dude is pissed because as a foodie- his sense of taste and smell are obliterated and they think his olfactory neurological pathways are destroyed: in other words- you have to relearn how to taste and smell all over again using strong flavors and scents.  

Guess what? They called off the office dinner and drinks but we’re having a virtual wine tasting next week. They are literally shipping tasting kits to our homes.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## lavaflow99

I approve  









						Researchers find an ongoing commitment to pandemic behaviors. They call it ‘long social distancing.’
					






					www.nytimes.com
				




Researchers find an ongoing commitment to pandemic behaviors. They call it ‘long social distancing.’​










A field marked with ciricles for social distancing in San Francisco.Credit...Jim Wilson/The New York Times
By Matt Richtel

March 18, 2022

Throughout the pandemic, many people in the United States desperately hoped for an end to mask wearing, isolation from friends and co-workers, and six feet of social distance. Others not so much.
In fact, new research suggests, millions have no intention of ending some pandemic behaviors even if the threat from the coronavirus and its variants were to fully subside.
Roughly 13 percent of people in the study reported that they did not intend to change their protective behaviors, like avoiding elevators, mass transit and eating indoors at restaurants.
The research was conducted by economists from Stanford University, the University of Chicago and ITAM, a think tank in Mexico. They used survey data comparing attitudes over the course of the last two years from about 5,000 people monthly, sampled from the total of 75,000 respondents for broader research on working and living habits in light of Covid.




One of the researchers, Nicholas Bloom, a professor of economics at Stanford, said he called the phenomenon “long social distancing” — a play on “long Covid,” the term for the extended physical and mental problems that some Covid patients experience. He said he was “astounded” by the size of the group and that the level of commitment had stayed consistent over nearly two years.
“I can understand that people in July 2020 are terrified,” he said. At the time, about 11 percent of people surveyed reported they would “have no return to pre-Covid activities.” But in February 2022, the latest monthly report from the economists, the figure was slightly up, to nearly 13 percent. Weighted for the national work force, that’s about 20 million adults, said Dr. Bloom.


“Even if it’s just half that, it’s a huge number,” he said. “It’s many millions of people who have disappeared out of society.”
The reason or reasons were not clear. Dr. Bloom hypothesized that some might be “happy with their hermit lifestyle” and others might find interaction so stressful that they prefer isolation, or fear getting sick even if the coronavirus threat were to disappear.
He also said that holding onto social distancing might comfort some people, but could damage society’s “social fabric.”



“It’s an extreme version of ‘Bowling Alone,’” he said, referring to a data-driven book published in 2000 about Americans’ increasing social isolation. “Maybe you feel you’re engaged with your neighbor, but you are really not.”

Matt Richtel is a best-selling author and Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter based in San Francisco. He joined The Times staff in 2000, and his work has focused on science, technology, business and narrative-driven storytelling around these issues. @mrichtel


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Black Ambrosia said:


>



If these figures are correct, it is WILD that China has only lost roughly 4600 people to covid


----------



## Black Ambrosia

sunshinebeautiful said:


> If these figures are correct, it is WILD that China has only lost roughly 4600 people to covid


China's numbers have always been suspect but the current stats are only plausible because of the strict tactics they implemented. I'm sure they lost a lot more lives than they reported at the start of the pandemic.


----------



## Ganjababy

DH tested positive today after showing symptoms since Friday night. I started him on my fluoxetine. I tested negative so far but I am going re-start the fluoxetine.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Ganjababy

Mil inundating me with how to care for my husband. At first I humoured her but imma bout to turn off my darn phone. She is blowing it up nonstop. I should have listened. He told me not to tell her lol.


----------



## yamilee21

Re: Myoung Cha’s thread… The hundreds of decommissioned contact tracers could have told you this, but as per CDC guidance, they’ve all been permanently dismissed. Wasn’t 1920 actually the deadliest year of the Spanish Kansas Flu epidemic, because people were “tired” of taking precautions by the third year? But okay.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Now is the time to order that second set of free tests from the government.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Crackers Phinn

I was sending emails back and forth with an employee who has "mild" covid and the introduction to brain fog in a young adult was scary.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Yeah we stopped contact tracing at school. That’s one thing I won’t miss. It took so much time. Now if a kid has symptoms they just go home. We send about five home per day after masks came off. I still wear my mask.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## vevster

Too bad I can’t allocate my shots to 3 people that want that 4th dose.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Lylddlebit

For my favorite hair board:









						Pfizer and BioNTech go to Hollywood with splashy Oscars sponsorship
					

Oscar-winning actor Will Smith slapping comedian Chris Rock made the biggest headlines out of the Oscars Sunday night. | Oscar-winning actor Will Smith slapping comedian Chris Rock made the biggest headlines out of the Oscars Sunday night. but the sponsorship from Pfizer and COVID shot partner...




					www.fiercepharma.com
				











						Recurrence of alopecia areata after covid-19 vaccination: A report of three cases in Italy - PubMed
					

This report may help to collect new data concerning possible immune-related effects of vaccines. Certainly, only three cases are not sufficient to draw conclusion, thus a large-scale study is necessary. Immune-mediated side effects remain a rare event, thus the benefits of COVID-19 vaccines...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				











						Hair loss after coronavirus infection common, but very rare after vaccination
					

Coronavirus infection has caused a number of unusual side effects, including temporary hair loss, but losing your hair following COVID vaccination is incredibly rare, doctors say.




					www.bostonherald.com
				











						Pfizer's Ritlecitinib Stops Alopecia Areata In Its Tracks  | BioSpace
					

Pfizer said that the Phase IIb/III ALLEGRO trial on ritlecitinib was found to be effective against the autoimmune disease, which is characterized by an immune attack on hair follicles.




					www.biospace.com
				




Jada and Sistawithrealhair have announced alopecia this year(past 12 months).  Now I am not saying Pfizer made Will Smith hit Chris Rock, that mess will run its own course .  However a company with a treatment for a side effect that one of their product may cause is nothing new.  Well-played marketing to bring attention to a condition and treatment for it for those paying attention. I will be taking note of how many people develop alopecia in the next year and how popular the treatment becomes.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My brother in law's ex girlfriend is 27 years old and had to be put into a coma because she got COVID from her mother 2 weeks ago. She was unvaccinated but she worked from home and really truly was a homebody--but really overweight and unhealthy. While her mother was always a busy-body...always out and about in ppl business. She got really sick and deteriorated fast. They actually intubated her BECAUSE of her weight being so much she wasn't responding to the treatments to open her lungs. She just woke up the other day after bringing her out of the coma but she is sedated again because she has been pulling the vent out of her mouth. We thought she would not make it. She JUST lost her aunt (who is married into my husband's family), her mother's sister to COVID in December. Her mother got COVID at the same time as well.
> 
> Then I see articles about brain fog and brain damage and I'm like----by any means necessary, I ain't got time to "see" how I would respond to COVID.


So its been 2-3 more weeks and she is still in the hospital. Her heart stopped a couple times. She has been COVID free for weeks but then she developed Pneumonia and now heart issues.... She is not looking good. To clarify, she actually lost 2 aunts to COVID-19. Her mother denies giving her daughter COVID, but that entire family lies. Anyhoo....she is in bad shape. I Really Hate COVID. I feel bad because I had to cut her off last year due to her lying ways. I feel bad we parted on such bad terms but she really was maddeningly toxic. I am praying she recovers. She is too young to die. Her son needs his mother.


----------



## Evolving78

Lylddlebit said:


> For my favorite hair board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer and BioNTech go to Hollywood with splashy Oscars sponsorship
> 
> 
> Oscar-winning actor Will Smith slapping comedian Chris Rock made the biggest headlines out of the Oscars Sunday night. | Oscar-winning actor Will Smith slapping comedian Chris Rock made the biggest headlines out of the Oscars Sunday night. but the sponsorship from Pfizer and COVID shot partner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fiercepharma.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recurrence of alopecia areata after covid-19 vaccination: A report of three cases in Italy - PubMed
> 
> 
> This report may help to collect new data concerning possible immune-related effects of vaccines. Certainly, only three cases are not sufficient to draw conclusion, thus a large-scale study is necessary. Immune-mediated side effects remain a rare event, thus the benefits of COVID-19 vaccines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair loss after coronavirus infection common, but very rare after vaccination
> 
> 
> Coronavirus infection has caused a number of unusual side effects, including temporary hair loss, but losing your hair following COVID vaccination is incredibly rare, doctors say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bostonherald.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfizer's Ritlecitinib Stops Alopecia Areata In Its Tracks  | BioSpace
> 
> 
> Pfizer said that the Phase IIb/III ALLEGRO trial on ritlecitinib was found to be effective against the autoimmune disease, which is characterized by an immune attack on hair follicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.biospace.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jada and Sistawithrealhair have announced alopecia this year(past 12 months).  Now I am not saying Pfizer made Will Smith hit Chris Rock, that mess will run its own course .  However a company with a treatment for a side effect that one of their product may cause is nothing new.  Well-played marketing to bring attention to a condition and treatment for it for those paying attention. I will be taking note of how many people develop alopecia in the next year and how popular the treatment becomes.


Jada and SWRH have been dealing with their conditions for years. Jada talked about it on RT before Covid, and the other one was suffering from nutrient and mineral deficiencies.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Evolving78 said:


> Jada and SWRH have been dealing with their conditions for years. Jada talked about it on RT before Covid, and the other one was suffering from nutrient and mineral deficiencies.





Understood, but I will still be observing. I know Sistawithrealhair has family history.

When DH started talking to me about alopecia I knew the tide shifted lol.   I had some post-partum hair loss after our daughter was born and was losing hair by the handfuls at the time.  Luckily I  had so much maternity growth/fullness that I landed well but DH wasn’t talking about hair loss and alopecia back then. Suddenly, men and women alike are discussing alopecia, while they think they are discussing the Oscars. I find that intriguing, extremely intriguing in relation to Pfizer.  I am not saying Will Smith was mind controlled into hitting Chris Rock. I just notice how quickly attention has been brought to alopecia and that the stage is set for Pfizer to make a lot of money with the treatment, based on an occurrence at an event they sponsored.  I noticed that more people are reporting alopecia than I noticed in the past. Watching the money will provide more useful information  than men getting into it,  how a joke is perceived, other folks’ marital business and even mental health issues that would be easily resolved with the habit of giving folks who don’t deserve your goodness your butt to kiss on your way towards peace of mind.  Being informed as you make personal decisions towards how you keep yourself safe and in order by watching things, events and people  around you is useful.  I am simply observing so I can determine if it means anything to me.


----------



## BrownBetty

#Don't quote

Soooo I was just informed I was exposed over the weekend.  It was a couple of us out and one person informed me today that they tested positive on Tuesday.
  I don't have any symptoms, I did take a rapid on Tuesday that was negative.  I have scheduled a PCR test for later today just to be sure.  
This is my first known exposure.  I thought I would be a ball of anxiety and anger but I am handling it pretty well.  

#Don't quote


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ With Omicron and the BA.1 and BA.2 variants, the rapid tests have not always been able to detect it, which is a big reason why it spread so much in December and January. PCR tests are more important now than before, but are unfortunately less readily available now.


----------



## BrownBetty

@yamilee21
The majority of the walk-in community test sites by me are closed.   I was shocked.   I had to make an appointment at my Dr's office for a pcr.  This country is backwards AF.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

BrownBetty said:


> @yamilee21
> The majority of the walk-in community test sites by me are closed.   I was shocked.   I had to make an appointment at my Dr's office for a pcr.  This country is backwards AF.


I have to give it to DeSatun....he makes sure there are plenty of PCRs easily available. They are also advocating and pushing zinc, Vitamin D. My brother lives in TX and told me its really hard to get a PCR test in Dallas. I was shocked.


----------



## BrownBetty

PCR came back negative.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## lavaflow99

An American living in Shanghai talking about the lockdown experience.  And we have folks in the USA complaining about their weak  ”lockdown”

ETA:  I’ll post the whole thread








https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512741856869769220?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512757158542258183?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512783004413964303?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512815469480353799?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512827343051575298?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512832583482200070?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg


----------



## lavaflow99

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512827343051575298?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512832583482200070?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg

https://twitter.com/jaredtnelson/status/1512832583482200070?s=21&t=Px4KwRPzm4eLU2LnYIsSjg


----------



## Seattle Slew

Is this variant killing folks? Is it trumping the vaccines?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Seattle Slew said:


> Is this variant killing folks? Is it trumping the vaccines?



Idk if they've tied deaths to the latest variant.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## january noir

I have a friend, a doctor, who avoided COVID the entire pandemic.  He went back to work in-office a week and a half ago, and within three days, caught COVID and is now home recuperating.  He said he feels like poop.


----------



## lavaflow99

oneastrocurlie said:


>


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Crackers Phinn

I had to take my car in for service half the people were mask free and OF COURSE mask less people sitting around sniffing and coughing.  I had my n95 on and stayed with my back to as many people as I could.  The service guy who helped me didn't have a mask on but at least there was a glass/plastic partition. 

And everybody wants to stand 6 inches away.  Stay away plague carriers.  Stay away!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Most places I go in these days.... maybe 10% of people are masked. MAYBE. This makes me uneasy.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Most people in the Bay Area tend to mask up, particularly non-whites but I'm noticing more people going maskless. 

I'm curious when it will hit people that this virus is not done with us. When hospitals start filing up again? Or when too many people are sick to sustain the economy which is already limping along, anyway?


----------



## MizAvalon

Those Shanghai videos are crazy!


----------



## BrownBetty

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had to take my car in for service half the people were mask free and OF COURSE mask less people sitting around sniffing and coughing.  I had my n95 on and stayed with my back to as many people as I could.  The service guy who helped me didn't have a mask on but at least there was a glass/plastic partition.
> 
> And everybody wants to stand 6 inches away.  Stay away plague carriers.  Stay away!


When I went to get my car serviced it was the same.  I was confused.  The service agent was too happy to tell me how he was over masking.  I just looked at him and asked when my car would be ready.
I'm over talking to people who should know better.


----------



## Evolving78

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Most places I go in these days.... maybe 10% of people are masked. MAYBE. This makes me uneasy.


It was bad this past weekend.. no more social distancing, no masks, people back to being rude.. All I do is run my errands and I’m back at home. I keep my mask on and still use my sanitizer. People were so depressed and felt so isolated, yet now that the band is back together, customers and consumers are back to being jerks and reckless. 
That’s why I didn’t feed into that loneliness mess. It was about being uncomfortable with change and not accepting new policies and procedures.


----------



## Everything Zen

You still see quite a few people in Chicago masking up but we’ll see.


----------



## vevster

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I have to give it to DeSatun....he makes sure there are plenty of PCRs easily available. They are also advocating and pushing zinc, Vitamin D. My brother lives in TX and told me its really hard to get a PCR test in Dallas. I was shocked.


That is how it should have been handled. FAUCI is in bed with big Pharma. You can’t out vax a virus.


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> You still see quite a few people in Chicago masking up but we’ll see.


I was out in the southwest suburbs, so you know how that went…


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

mask requirements were made optional here at work, but I am still earing my mask I just can not take the chance.


----------



## vevster

Seattle Slew said:


> Is this variant killing folks? Is it trumping the vaccines?


Hospitalizations continue to go down I heard on the news today. We  have under 10 deaths a day.  We don't know if they died of covid or with covid.

This is not 2020.  It really isn't.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

vevster said:


> Hospitalizations continue to go down I heard on the news today. We  have under 10 deaths a day.  We don't know if they died of covid or with covid.
> 
> This is not 2020.  It really isn't.


The truth is we don't know.   And we're not going to know. Congress declined to continue funding free testing programs, states are changing who they consider a COVID patient and people are not even getting tested for COVID anymore--just chalk up how they feel to a cold or the flu. I'm seeing tweets from doctors and nurses urging people to get tested or at least isolate if they have cold/flu symptoms. I doubt many people will.

People are going to catch COVID and if they don't die or get seriously sick they'll say it was a cold or the flu. And in 20 years or so, maybe not even that long, we'll have millions of people with long covid or unexplained physical symptoms that leave them debilitated. Even "mild" cases are leaving people with physical ailments they didn't have before.


----------



## vevster

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The truth is we don't know.   And we're not going to know. Congress declined to continue funding free testing programs, states are changing who they consider a COVID patient and people are not even getting tested for COVID anymore--just chalk up how they feel to a cold or the flu. I'm seeing tweets from doctors and nurses urging people to get tested or at least isolate if they have cold/flu symptoms. I doubt many people will.
> 
> People are going to catch COVID and if they don't die or get seriously sick they'll say it was a cold or the flu. And in 20 years or so, maybe not even that long, we'll have millions of people with long covid or unexplained physical symptoms that leave them debilitated. Even "mild" cases are leaving people with physical ailments they didn't have before.


Yes, we do know.  In 2020 my friends and family were doing down like flies.  I would go to work and hear of folks neighbors being carted away to the hospital never to return.  I lived in an orange zone.  The virus currently circulating isn't as lethal as alpha was.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

vevster said:


> Yes, we do know.  In 2020 my friends and family were doing down like flies.  I would go to work and hear of folks neighbors being carted away to the hospital never to return.  I lived in an orange zone.  The virus currently circulating isn't as lethal as alpha was.


We don't have official numbers is what I meant. People are going to die yes but we don't have the numbers to provide a clear picture of the threat.


----------



## yamilee21

In NYC, both hospitalization and death rates are again increasing among the unvaccinated, though not yet among the vaccinated. *Known* case rates have doubled in the past 3 weeks, but as @ScorpioBeauty09 said, with home tests, or people no longer testing or seeking care now that funding and reimbursement have been cut, we have no idea how many people actually have this. The known cases are likely only a small fraction of actual cases. But even with the Dept. of Ed. Situation Room no longer tracking really school cases, I have received exposure notices for my kid every other day for the past three weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

There is another outbreak


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Evolving78 said:


> There is another outbreak



I live in Florida. A former coworker's friend lost her son to meningitis recently.


----------



## Evolving78

@sunshinebeautiful 
I’m so sorry to hear that. That hurts my heart..

My oldest is due later this year for his second dose of the vaccine. We gotta take these vaccines serious. They are life saving.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

My niece just tested positive for Covid today. She’s a college student and decided to get tested when she started experiencing cold like symptoms yesterday. She’s currently in quarantine housing at her university. She is fully vaccinated and boosted and so far the symptoms are mild. DC cases are said to be climbing rapidly.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

U.S. COVID cases on the rise again
					

After two months of plummeting COVID cases across the U.S., the virus is on the rise again.




					www.axios.com
				




After two months of plummeting COVID cases across the U.S., the virus is on the rise again, with the Northeast accounting for many of the new cases.

*The big picture:* We knew this was coming. Now it's just a matter of seeing how large an impact this surge of the BA.2 subvariant of Omicron has in the U.S.

"We've got to be careful, but I don't think this is a moment where we need to be excessively concerned," White House's COVID-19 response coordinator Ashish Jha told the Today show this week, pointing to low infection numbers and hospitalizations.

*By the numbers: *Nationwide, there were an average of more than 31,500 cases, up 14% from the nearly 28,000 cases reported two weeks ago.


Cases are on the rise in 27 states, plus the District of Columbia.
The Northeast, in particular, is seeing some of the highest case rates, such as New York, which had 25.7 cases per 100,000 people*.* Officials in New York said Wednesday two new subvariants of BA.2 are circulating there, which may explain why New York has become a hot spot, the New York Times reported.
Rhode Island had case rate with 32.1 new cases per 100,000 people.
Several Southern states continued reporting drops in cases, including North Carolina which had 1.7 new cases per 100,000 people.
There were about 530 deaths a day, down 24% from the about 700 deaths a day two weeks ago.

*What's next:* The White House on Wednesday announced a two-week extension of its transportation mask mandate, which had been due to expire on Monday, and also renewed the COVID public health emergency for at least three more months.


Philadelphia brought back its indoor mask mandate this week becoming one of the only U.S. cities to have such a mandate. It was followed by several universities. It's unclear if others will follow.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

oneastrocurlie said:


> U.S. COVID cases on the rise again
> 
> 
> After two months of plummeting COVID cases across the U.S., the virus is on the rise again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After two months of plummeting COVID cases across the U.S., the virus is on the rise again, with the Northeast accounting for many of the new cases.
> 
> *The big picture:* We knew this was coming. Now it's just a matter of seeing how large an impact this surge of the BA.2 subvariant of Omicron has in the U.S.
> 
> "We've got to be careful, but I don't think this is a moment where we need to be excessively concerned," White House's COVID-19 response coordinator Ashish Jha told the Today show this week, pointing to low infection numbers and hospitalizations.
> 
> *By the numbers: *Nationwide, there were an average of more than 31,500 cases, up 14% from the nearly 28,000 cases reported two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Cases are on the rise in 27 states, plus the District of Columbia.
> The Northeast, in particular, is seeing some of the highest case rates, such as New York, which had 25.7 cases per 100,000 people*.* Officials in New York said Wednesday two new subvariants of BA.2 are circulating there, which may explain why New York has become a hot spot, the New York Times reported.
> Rhode Island had case rate with 32.1 new cases per 100,000 people.
> Several Southern states continued reporting drops in cases, including North Carolina which had 1.7 new cases per 100,000 people.
> There were about 530 deaths a day, down 24% from the about 700 deaths a day two weeks ago.
> 
> *What's next:* The White House on Wednesday announced a two-week extension of its transportation mask mandate, which had been due to expire on Monday, and also renewed the COVID public health emergency for at least three more months.
> 
> 
> Philadelphia brought back its indoor mask mandate this week becoming one of the only U.S. cities to have such a mandate. It was followed by several universities. It's unclear if others will follow.


I thought this would come weeks ago when Asia and South Africa was peaking again. When ya'll were posting the other day about those regions I knew that an article would come up any day about the numbers going up here.

I only wear N95s now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I thought this would come weeks ago when Asia and South Africa was peaking again. When ya'll were posting the other day about those regions I knew that an article would come up any day about the numbers going up here.
> 
> I only wear N95s now.


IMO the delay is a result of at home testing or people choosing not to test at all.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Evolving78

Spring break and Easter is going to set this country right back..


----------



## Crackers Phinn

One of the non mask wearers at work who is always coughing and sniffling reported testing positive today.   After I sent the email out now everybody got masks on but that ain't go help you if you was all in the persons face when they was at work. 

But hey, Covid is over, right?


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Kitamita

A good resource: ​​Covid-19 Wastewater Monitoring in the U.S.​This chart shows the SARS-CoV-2 virus concentration present in samples of wastewater taken from across the United States. The level of virus in wastewater is a leading indicator, meaning it precedes the change in clinical case counts or hospitalizations.









						Biobot Analytics · Data
					

Population health insights powered by sewage Our Covid-19 testing presence We analyze sewage for SARS-CoV-2 nationwide. Our data and analysis gives governments and businesses the tools they need to focus public health efforts and improve lives in the communities they serve. Data generated from...




					biobot.io


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Seattle Slew

Today I went to a county that requests vax cards in restaurants. I was surprised but prepared. First time I’ve ever had to show it. I was in King county WA.


----------



## BonBon

I still don't get the point of the vax pass.


----------



## Seattle Slew

BonBon said:


> I still don't get the point of the vax pass.


Everyone in there was unmasked and they were packed in like sardines. With that many people I would have skipped it and gone elsewhere, but we’d traveled for a bit to get there for brunch. I would have preferred open air. Soooo many people!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## BonBon

Seattle Slew said:


> Everyone in there was unmasked and *they were packed in like sardines*. With that many people I would have skipped it and gone elsewhere, but we’d traveled for a bit to get there for brunch. I would have preferred open air. Soooo many people!



Real talk - I can't wait for the weather to pick up for outdoor meets. I've had a couple of situations where a place started to get half full and I was jumpy enough! It doesn't help if everyone is vaxxed for me since I know there will be carriers in the room and this strain is one of the most contagious viruses in history. 

Same with the planes. I went long haul in 2021 where everyone had to be vaxxed (but not tested) on the way out and wear masks. I was nervous as heck and this was before Omicron  Now they have changed it to just vaccinated and no mask  My country just want people to go ahead and catch it at this point.


----------



## SoniT

I will contiue to wear my mask when traveling.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Seattle Slew

Cases are rising again and we are going backwards. Ok.


----------



## Kanky

SoniT said:


> I will contiue to wear my mask when traveling.


I will never again sit on a plane without an N95. Even before Covid I would sometimes get sick on my way to places. I can’t believe that I didn’t think of this before Covid. Asian folks knew. I have not seen an Asian person’s entire face in public since 2020.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> I will never again sit on a plane without an N95. Even before Covid I would sometimes get sick on my way to places. I can’t believe that I didn’t think of this before Covid. Asian folks knew. I have not seen an Asian person’s entire face in public since 2020.


I never thought of this before but you're right. The swine flu got them ready at a moment's notice.


----------



## BrownBetty

This country is raggedy AF!  Folks don't want to mask, don't want to get vaxxed, don't want to do anything but act like covid is a cold meanwhile people are still getting sick and long covid is real.  See how all the covid protections are now gone? So if you get sick, good luck.  
China is locking down and somehow we are opening all the way back up.  Smh

I use this site now https://covidactnow.org, easy to digest and allows me to access my risk.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I'm flying tomorrow for my wedding and while I knew this was a possibility, I'm still . I'm so disgusted. And the way people are cheering like wearing a mask to protect yourself and others is the absolute worst thing in the world.  This country is insane. I'm stocked up on KN95/N95s and will be masked up on my flight.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This lol


----------



## King of Sorrow

And we're back to sharing germs all willy nilly.

Some kind of virus is making the rounds at my job and people are coming in while still sick but think it's Ok because they say it's not COVID. Although there were only a handful of us dedicated mask wearers all fall and winter and there were isolated COVID cases, it was never this many people being ill at the same time. I'm blaming it on the citywide dropping of masking and proof of vaccination. Even some of the dedicated maskers have stopped. Plus, the weather has been all over the place so when it's cold it's ideal for catching viruses and when it's warm people are out and about and gathering and sharing those germs. 

We'll see what the next few weeks bring.


----------



## Seattle Slew

King of Sorrow said:


> And we're back to sharing germs all willy nilly.
> 
> Some kind of virus is making the rounds at my job and people are coming in while still sick but think it's Ok because they say it's not COVID. Although there were only a handful of us dedicated mask wearers all fall and winter and there were isolated COVID cases, it was never this many people being ill at the same time. I'm blaming it on the citywide dropping of masking and proof of vaccination. Even some of the dedicated maskers have stopped. Plus, the weather has been all over the place so when it's cold it's ideal for catching viruses and when it's warm people are out and about and gathering and sharing those germs.
> 
> We'll see what the next few weeks bring.


Before if people got sick it was COVID. Now we have all the nasties coming back full form.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This country has gone mad.


----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


> This country has gone mad.


This is infuriating - you don't want to wear a mask, fine, don't wear one, but this kind of scenario pressures people into feeling they should not be wearing masks, and makes the more intolerant feel they have the right to bully those who continue to wear masks.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ya'll I thought they got me.  This weekend my throat felt weird and Monday I woke up feeling like I swallowed something that stuck in my throat.  I opened up and said ahh in front of a mirror and was like  cuz it din't (and I spelled din't on purpose) look right.   I set up a teladoc with pics and the doctor was like you got the strep throat but take a covid test just in case.    My covid results just came back negative and after 1 day of antibiotics my throat looks clear but I gotta take it for the full 10 days.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ya'll I thought they got me.  This weekend my throat felt weird and Monday I woke up feeling like I swallowed something that stuck in my throat.  I opened up and said ahh in front of a mirror and was like  cuz it din't (and I spelled din't on purpose) look right.   I set up a teladoc with pics and the doctor was like you got the strep throat but take a covid test just in case.    My covid results just came back negative and after 1 day of antibiotics my throat looks clear but I gotta take it for the full 10 days.


Good job staying on top of your health.


----------



## Evolving78

@Crackers Phinn 
Feel better soon! Popsicles!!


----------



## Everything Zen

It's so hard to be on these calls with everyone laughing about catching COVID and sitting around like oh well it's no big deal when I know how sick I can get from a cold and be down and out for 2 months that I was on a monthly lunch meeting and had to turn my video and mic off because I started crying they're all over here maskless and in each other's face. If I get sick the likelihood is I'm gonna go down hard. I could literally feel my chest burning and the exhaustion from the excessive coughing. I’d be afraid to go to sleep at times. They can’t do anything for you but give you prednisone some inhalers and a breathing treatment. I learned that ginger tea helps a little but you have to ride it out for two or so months. The constant prednisone fueled a cataract that I had to have surgery on at 39. Thinking about people who straight up died- This is extremely traumatic. I have a father with low vision that needs my support- I'm more at risk than anyone in my family. All this for some damn happy hour drinks in the office. I feel like quitting.


----------



## Evolving78

@Everything Zen 
I know how it feels to have that kind of weight on one’s shoulders. We just have to protect ourselves and take it day by day.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ya'll I thought they got me.  This weekend my throat felt weird and Monday I woke up feeling like I swallowed something that stuck in my throat.  I opened up and said ahh in front of a mirror and was like  cuz it din't (and I spelled din't on purpose) look right.   I set up a teladoc with pics and the doctor was like you got the strep throat but take a covid test just in case.    My covid results just came back negative and after 1 day of antibiotics my throat looks clear but I gotta take it for the full 10 days.


Whew....That was close!

Hell I was grabbing my chest reading that.

Okay now get some rest. Get to feeling better!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Everything Zen said:


> It's so hard to be on these calls with everyone laughing about catching COVID and sitting around like oh well it's no big deal when I know how sick I can get from a cold and be down and out for 2 months that I was on a monthly lunch meeting and had to turn my video and mic off because I started crying they're all over here maskless and in each other's face. If I get sick the likelihood is I'm gonna go down hard. I could literally feel my chest burning and the exhaustion from the excessive coughing. I’d be afraid to go to sleep at times. They can’t do anything for you but give you prednisone some inhalers and a breathing treatment. I learned that ginger tea helps a little but you have to ride it out for two or so months. The constant prednisone fueled a cataract that I had to have surgery on at 39. Thinking about people who straight up died- This is extremely traumatic. I have a father with low vision that needs my support- I'm more at risk than anyone in my family. All this for some damn happy hour drinks in the office. I feel like quitting.


 

Thats why I'm leaving this place. My new job REQUIRES a mask and a COVID vaccine. 

That and I just needed to step away from leadership for less responsibility and more pay. My mental health was slipping again. 
The young lady I posted about several pages back woke from her coma but will need a trach. But she is on the mend. COVID really sucks.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Clear as mud


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## Lylddlebit

oneastrocurlie said:


>


That sentiment needs to be continually repeated.   Good judgment may be hanging on by a thread but many people are still doing everything in their power to be responsible and avoid illness during this time.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> My niece just tested positive for Covid today. She’s a college student and decided to get tested when she started experiencing cold like symptoms yesterday. She’s currently in quarantine housing at her university. She is fully vaccinated and boosted and so far the symptoms are mild. DC cases are said to be climbing rapidly.



My niece has fully recovered with no complications thank God!


----------



## Evolving78

Got my kiddos boosted. No complications.


----------



## Everything Zen

How many have gotten the second boost? So far I only know one person.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> How many have gotten the second boost? So far I only know one person.


Is it approved for everyone? I thought it was just for the elderly or immunocompromised. Or is that just who insurance will cover and everybody else has to pay for it? I might be confusing things.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^Good question- The person I know is a 58 year old nurse in good health with no unknown underlying issues. I plan on getting it whenever I may be required to travel for work.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> How many have gotten the second boost? So far I only know one person.


I ain't even go lie. I just learned yesterday that the second booster is out.  I got my first booster in December so  I'ma wait until June to get the next one.  Call it OCD or professional hypochondriac but I feel like these shots should be spread out a lil bit especially since I know my period go act a  fool after the shot.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^Same until I hear otherwise or I might wait and get the Novovax. I might even legit wait until December 
I’m cool with getting an annual booster.


----------



## starfish

I’m over 50 so I asked my doctor if I should get the second booster. I read that the efficacy wanes after some months. (I don’t remember how many months)  He knows how paranoid and extra careful I am so he said no.  He told me to wait and see if there’s another surge.  I track test positivity rates and cases per 100,000.  I forgot to ask him at what point is it considered a  surge.  My parents both got the second one, they’re in their 70s.


----------



## MizAvalon

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>



I was actually on a plane when this was announced. We had to wear our masks when we boarded the plane and keep them on like always. About an hour into the flight they announced over the loudspeaker that the decision had come down and masks were no longer required on flights. Everyone started cheering and taking their masks off.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

MizAvalon said:


> I was actually on a plane when this was announced. We had to wear our masks when we boarded the plane and keep them on like always. About an hour into the flight they announced over the loudspeaker that the decision had come down and masks were no longer required on flights. Everyone started cheering and taking their masks off.


I read so many tweets like that. 

On my flight last week, I'd say 60-70% of people wore masks. But they came off when the meal came. Let's see how many people are wearing masks on my return flight this week.


----------



## vevster

BonBon said:


> I still don't get the point of the vax pass.


Being vaccinated doesn’t prevent you from CATCHING or TRANSMITTING  Covid but folks want a false sense of security.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I wonder how many folks in this situation would not have flown had they known the mask mandate could be revoked mid flight.  Did people see this coming or were they completely caught off guard?  

You don't have to answer directly or anything but your example made me wonder. 



MizAvalon said:


> I was actually on a plane when this was announced. We had to wear our masks when we boarded the plane and keep them on like always. About an hour into the flight they announced over the loudspeaker that the decision had come down and masks were no longer required on flights. Everyone started cheering and taking their masks off.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Evolving78

Lylddlebit said:


> I wonder how many folks in this situation would not have flown had they known the mask mandate could be revoked mid flight.  Did people see this coming or were they completely caught off guard?
> 
> You don't have to answer directly or anything but your example made me wonder.


What made you wonder regarding the statement that was posted?


----------



## Lylddlebit

Evolving78 said:


> What made you wonder regarding the statement that was posted?


My mother completed a round trip flight during COVID for  an urgent need.  She wasn't feeling it at all but knowing the mandate was in place was a factor for her handling that piece of business at the time that she did.  Seeing the mask mandate get pulled mid fight irritates me like 'bait and switch' but it is possible that people who were flying that day prepared themsleves for it and aren't as bothered as I would have been. That post wasn't a general idea, everyday people experienced it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Lylddlebit said:


> I wonder how many folks in this situation would not have flown had they known the mask mandate could be revoked mid flight.  Did people see this coming or were they completely caught off guard?
> 
> You don't have to answer directly or anything but your example made me wonder.


I don't know if I would have been more horrified or pissed. Not that I'm flying but if I had too I'd be on board with a n-95 + goggles but for a flight longer than 4 hours that would be miserable.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Most Americans have been infected with the coronavirus at least once, the C.D.C. says.​April 26, 2022
Updated 2:29 p.m. ET


The common perception that nearly everyone in America seemed to have been infected with the Omicron variant last winter may not have been far from the truth. *By February 2022, nearly 60 percent of the population had been exposed to the coronavirus, almost double the proportion seen in December 2021*, according to data released on Tuesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

“By February 2022, evidence of previous Covid-19 infections substantially increased among every age group,” Dr. Kristie Clarke, the agency researcher who led the study, said at a news briefing.

*Infections rose most sharply during the Omicron surge among children and adolescents, perhaps because many people in those age groups were still unvaccinated. The increase was smallest among adults 65 or older, who have the highest rate of vaccination and may be the most likely to take precautions.

The new research suggests that three out of four children and adolescents in the United States had been exposed to the coronavirus by February 2022, compared with one-third of older adults.*

While some studies suggest that prior infection offers a weaker shield against the virus than vaccines do, exposure to the virus should provide a reasonable degree of protection against severe illness, at least in the short term.

“We still do not know how long infection-induced immunity will last,” Dr. Clarke said.

*The gains in population-wide immunity may explain why the new surge that is roaring through China and many countries in Europe has been muted in the United States so far.*

The findings may offer some comfort to parents who have been waiting anxiously for a vaccine to be approved for the youngest children. Many of those children now seem to have acquired at least some immunity.

Even so, Dr. Clarke urged parents to immunize children who qualify as soon as regulators approve a vaccine for them, regardless of any prior exposure. She noted that *when children are hospitalized with the coronavirus, up to 30 percent of them may need intensive care.

Many of those children also have other medical conditions. But as many as 70 percent of cases of multisystem inflammatory disease, a rare consequence of Covid-19 infection, occur in children who were otherwise healthy.*

“As a pediatrician and a parent, I would absolutely endorse that children get vaccinated, even if they have been infected,” Dr. Clarke said.

Coronavirus cases are rising again in the United States, particularly in the Northeast, but so far the rise in hospitalizations has been minimal, and deaths are still dropping.

Even among those who are hospitalized, “we’re seeing less oxygen use, less I.C.U. stays, and we haven’t, fortunately, seen any increase in deaths associated with them,” said the C.D.C.’s director, Dr. Rochelle Walensky. “We are hopeful that positive trends will continue.”

C.D.C. researchers began assessing antibody levels in people at 10 sites early in the pandemic, and have since expanded that effort to all 50 states, the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico. The investigators use a test sensitive enough to identify previously infected people for at least a year or two after exposure.

*The researchers analyzed blood samples collected from September 2021 to February 2022, looking for antibodies to the virus; then they parsed the data by age, sex and geographic location. The investigators looked specifically for a type of antibody that is produced after infection, but not in people who have merely been vaccinated.

Between September 2021 and December 2021, the prevalence of antibodies in the samples steadily increased by one to two percentage points every four weeks. But it jumped sharply after December, increasing by nearly 25 points by February 2022.

The percentage of samples with antibodies rose to about 75 percent from about 45 percent among both children aged 11 years and younger, and adolescents aged 12 to 17.

By February 2022, roughly 64 percent of adults 18 to 49, about half those 50 to 64, and about one-third of older adults had been exposed to the virus, according to the study.*


----------



## Evolving78

Lylddlebit said:


> My mother completed a round trip flight during COVID for  an urgent need.  She wasn't feeling it at all but knowing the mandate was in place was a factor for her handling that piece of business at the time that she did.  Seeing the mask mandate get pulled mid fight irritates me like 'bait and switch' but it is possible that people who were flying that day prepared themsleves for it and aren't as bothered as I would have been. That post wasn't a general idea, everyday people experienced it.


I understand. Same thing happened to my relative. They were caught off guard and felt anxious the rest of the flight.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## vevster

Fauci said the Pandemic is over in the US.  For those who care to embrace facts.


----------



## SoniT

Here's Dr. Fauci's comments about the U.S. transitioning out of the pandemic phase.

Full article:








						The US is in 'transition phase' of pandemic, Fauci says | CNN
					

The United States is "certainly, right now, in this country, out of the pandemic phase," Dr. Anthony Fauci,  President Joe Biden's chief medical adviser and the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said on PBS's "NewsHour" on Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com
				




(CNN)The United States is "certainly, right now, in this country, out of the pandemic phase," Dr. Anthony Fauci, President Joe Biden's chief medical adviser and the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said on PBS's "NewsHour" on Tuesday.

"Namely, we don't have 900,000 new infections a day and tens and tens and tens of thousands of hospitalizations and thousands of deaths. We are at a low level right now. So if you're saying, are we out of the pandemic phase in this country? We are," he said.

On Wednesday, Fauci told CNN that his comments had been mischaracterized by some to mean that the pandemic is over, "which is not what I said."

"We're not over the pandemic. Don't let anybody get the misinterpretation that the pandemic is over, but what we are in is a different phase of the pandemic," he said. "A phase that's a transition phase, hopefully headed toward more of a control where you can actually get back to some form of normality without total disruption of society, economically, socially, school-wise, etc."

Fauci noted that, in fact, Covid-19 cases are trending up again, though it's not anywhere near the rise we saw over the winter with the Omicron wave.

"So what we need to do is continue to be vigilant, to follow the CDC guidelines, to do the kinds of things that protect you: Get vaccinated, if you're not vaccinated; get boosted if you're eligible for a boost. If you do get infected, be aware that there is availability of antivirals."

Fauci's comments on PBS drew attention on the same day the Biden administration announced that he would not be attending the annual White House Correspondents Dinner after considering his individual risk.

"Each of us, in our own personal way, has to make an assessment of what risk you're willing to accept about getting infected," Fauci told CNN. "In general, the risk is low, but I made a personal assessment. I'm 81 years old, and if I get infected, I have a much higher risk."


----------



## vevster




----------



## vevster




----------



## Lylddlebit

vevster said:


>





vevster said:


> Fauci said the Pandemic is over in the US.  For those who care to embrace facts.


I will be the first to tell you I love what you add to this thread, but anytime trusting the science is hinged on something/someone as inconsistent as Fauci and the CDC has been during covid, Imma  go ahead and rely on life skills that helped me survive being raised in the hood and let "the science" align with reliability  before I trust it...point blank, period. Now I do believe the impact of covid is changing for sure...but  sleeping on it is how you get stole.


----------



## vevster

Lylddlebit said:


> but sleeping on it is how you get stole.


I'm not saying sleep on it.  I've given plenty of suggestions we have been in it TWO YEARS.  Everyone should have a plan by now.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

"The United States is "certainly, right now, in this country, *out of the **pandemic phase*," Dr. Anthony Fauci"

Unfortunately when scientists use scientific terms that non scientists will interpret without looking up, chaos ensues. A pandemic phase is when there is widespread human infection, which is why Fauci further clarified there aren't 900K infections per day. 

From the charts below it's pretty clear that when a pandemic phase ends, that is not the end of a pandemic.   I don't expect the average person to look this up but it's troubling that people who pretend to be reporters on the subject couldn't be bothered to take the 10 seconds it took me to find clear definitions and  educate the public rather than push conspiracy theories.


panfluplanphases.pdf (mo.gov)



The Continuum of Pandemic Phases - 508 | Pandemic Influenza (Flu) | CDC


----------



## vevster

Cuehealth.com has at home PCR testing that sends results to an app in 20 minutes. If you test positive you can find out the variant. It’s not cheap, but attainable.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> "The United States is "certainly, right now, in this country, *out of the **pandemic phase*," Dr. Anthony Fauci"
> 
> Unfortunately when scientists use scientific terms that non scientists will interpret without looking up, chaos ensues. A pandemic phase is when there is widespread human infection, which is why Fauci further clarified there aren't 900K infections per day.
> 
> From the charts below it's pretty clear that when a pandemic phase ends, that is not the end of a pandemic.   I don't expect the average person to look this up but it's troubling that people who pretend to be reporters on the subject couldn't be bothered to take the 10 seconds it took me to find clear definitions and  educate the public rather than push conspiracy theories.
> 
> View attachment 480339
> panfluplanphases.pdf (mo.gov)
> 
> 
> View attachment 480341
> The Continuum of Pandemic Phases - 508 | Pandemic Influenza (Flu) | CDC


And its a shame he had to "walk it back" because the general public takes sound bites and RUNS with it.


----------



## vevster

I’m At a Met game. The seats are really close together.


----------



## nycutiepie

My mother is in a rehab after knee replacement surgery. The CEO is sending automated updates daily about the spread of Covid in the facility. The numbers keep going up and down but basically folks are still catching this thing and infecting others.


----------



## Evolving78

DO NOT QUOTE!!
Well ladies Covid finally made its way into my home. My little one and I are not feeling well. My other two are doing fine, tested negative, and are separated in the home from us for the most part. I know exactly who gave it to us, and I shouldn’t have let my guard down. I was pretty vigilant with trying to avoid contracting it, but not enough it seems.. 
Covid isn’t over, please be careful.


----------



## Lylddlebit

@Evolving78 May you and your family have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Evolving78

@Lylddlebit 
Thank you! Hopefully this will pass soon.


----------



## lavaflow99

COVID no longer exists in DC......


----------



## Evolving78

DO NOT
Hello ladies!
The past several days was a dark and fearful experience. I believe we are heading into the recovery phase. Please check with your state and county regarding infection rate levels and alerts. Do not go by the CDC.
They do not have updated information. I was extremely ill, but as a mom, I couldn’t rest. I still have to move around and take care of my family. I made sure I stayed on top of our hygiene. We all wore masks, gloves, tried to stay as separated as much as possible, and I ordered groceries and have other essential items delivered to me by a nearby relative. I was so scared for myself and my children, especially my child that is sick too.

My babies and I hug each other everyday and that was tough on us not being able to do that. My middle child and youngest thrive off of that affection and connection from me. We talk, laugh, play, and comfort each other and that virus took that from us. We are a homeschooling family too, so that caused a disruption. All of the families and children that have suffered great losses from this virus have my deepest condolences and empathy, even more for neurodivergent families, adults, and children. These people greatly depend on their caregivers.

Again, please be careful! Go back to the guidelines of 2021 if possible. Avoid crowds and practice social distancing. Stay on top of hand washing and cleaning. You cannot control what other people do, and people will not be forthcoming or honest about their outings and daily habits away from your eyesight. Another wave will come by fall if we all don’t do what is required to get through this.

I’m vaccinated and boosted, so I’m thankful for that. I don’t want to imagine contracting this virus and not having the immunity the vaccines provided.
I just wanted to share this with you ladies to make you aware of what’s going on out here,  and doing my part with keeping us informed with each other. This is more than just a forum for me. I have been here for many years and have seen all of us grow and transform in so many different ways. You ladies have inspired me to do so many different things that have had a tremendous impact on my life. Thank you all for your openness as well. Stay well and safe!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Lawd....

Here we go again. Looks like its up 10% in 45 of 50 states.


----------



## yamilee21

Just venting… I am so disgusted at how Covid is basically being ignored in New York City now. My son has gotten multiple exposure notices every. single. day. since they returned from Spring break on April 25th. They aren’t even bothering to give the kids testing kits regularly anymore. The more cases spread, the more Mayor McSwagger downplays the situation, as if he wants everyone to catch this thing. Fewer and fewer people are wearing masks, but more people are walking around coughing and sneezing openly. Screw the elderly, the immunocompromised, those at high risk, etc.


----------



## Brownie

yamilee21 said:


> Just venting… I am so disgusted at how Covid is basically being ignored in New York City now. My son has gotten multiple exposure notices every. single. day. since they returned from Spring break on April 25th. They aren’t even bothering to give the kids testing kits regularly anymore. The more cases spread, the more Mayor McSwagger downplays the situation, as if he wants everyone to catch this thing. Fewer and fewer people are wearing masks, but more people are walking around coughing and sneezing openly. Screw the elderly, the immunocompromised, those at high risk, etc.


This is probably becoming the norm in multiple states…only one thing in the news right now, and it’s not Covid…might be a different story come fall/winter.


----------



## Evolving78

Brownie said:


> This is probably becoming the norm in multiple states…only one thing in the news right now, and it’s not Covid…might be a different story come fall/winter.


You literally have to go looking for information at this point. Like we all said before, this is an election year and all of these politicians will not allow the virus to be the focal point. They know they can’t mandate these people to do anything, so they are quietly recommending indoor masking. A few months back, we saw the writings on the wall when they started telling us to get better quality masks and pushing the vaccine hard. I knew it was going to be bad and that’s why I got my oldest two boosted. They don’t test at the schools anymore, unless there is a reported outbreak.


----------



## lavaflow99

COVID got me.   After being able to duck and dodge it for 2 years+, a family affair with no masks led to this outcome.   

Pandemic ain't over folks!!  Mask up!


----------



## Evolving78

@lavaflow99 
Oh no! Are you asymptomatic? I hope you get through this ok and make a quickly recovery.


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> @lavaflow99
> Oh no! Are you asymptomatic? I hope you get through this ok and make a quickly recovery.


Yup.  101.8 fever today with muscle aches, headache and dizziness starting yesterday.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> Yup.  101.8 fever today with muscle aches, headache and dizziness starting yesterday.


I know you know what to do, but imma gonna suggest what helped me anyway! IBUPROFEN helped to bring my temp down and Theraflu (nighttime-syrup=yuck! Not the hot liquid drink) worked big time for me! You might have access to some prescription meds, but the OTC meds were extremely helpful! Oh and try to get some popsicles!!


----------



## lavaflow99

And we know that the number is much higher with people doing at home tests more nowadays.


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> I know you know what to do, but imma gonna suggest what helped me anyway! IBUPROFEN helped to bring my temp down and Theraflu (nighttime-syrup=yuck! Not the hot liquid drink) worked big time for me! You might have access to some prescription meds, but the OTC meds were extremely helpful! Oh and try to get some popsicles!!


I have been taking Motrin!  And notice a huge improvement in how I feel when it is on board  
And I do have popsicles already at home  

I will have to look into Theraflu.  Though I like to keep meds to a minimum.  I don't have cough/congestion/runny nose/sore throat (at this time) so may not benefit from it.

I had to call the job to let them know.  They have a whole call center for COVID positive employees!  They offered to see if I was interested in/qualify for the monoclonal antibodies or prescription COVID meds (paxlovid).  I declined.


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> @lavaflow99
> Oh no! Are you asymptomatic? I hope you get through this ok and make a quickly recovery.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## lavaflow99

And I think of the times when I thought I may had it last year. This was before home testing was available and it was hard to get tested (though I could have had one thru my job).  A sore throat lasting a day here or a low grade fever there.  Nah ain't no way!   Didn't feel like I do now.

COVID is another beast.  And I haven't gotten sick in my adult life like this.  And I have worked in ERs and urgent care centers and inpatient units when I stay around sick kids with their gross germs  

The muscle aches are next level.  Unable to sleep and it kept me up.  Didn't want to take Motrin on an empty stomach but it was 4 AM and I had to do something.  That's when I decided to test and got the lovely news. Le sigh.

And to imagine what it would have been like to not have the vaccine on board.  I can't even fathom.


----------



## lavaflow99

Benefit from living alone with COVID is that I have free rein of my whole house . Can't imagine being confined to my bedroom and having food brought to my door  #findapositive

Alright, let me step out of this thread and give y'all a break.


----------



## SoniT

lavaflow99 said:


> Benefit from living alone with COVID is that I have free rein of my whole house . Can't imagine being confined to my bedroom and having food brought to my door  #findapositive
> 
> Alright, let me step out of this thread and give y'all a break.


I hope you feel better soon. Get some rest!


----------



## lavaflow99

SoniT said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Get some rest!


Thanks so much and will do!!


----------



## lavaflow99

I'm back!


----------



## Evolving78

@lavaflow99 
You back in the game again? Lol You got your temp down?


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> @lavaflow99
> You back in the game again? Lol You got your temp down?


Yup.  Think I may be over the fever hurdle.  Highest temp today was 100.5 and last Motrin was 3AM.  And feeling much better!  Though started with sore throat, runny nose and congestion today  But the body aches are much improved.  Hopefully I've turned the corner.

Popsicles have come in handy


----------



## Peppermynt

lavaflow99 said:


> I'm back!


@lavaflow99 Hope you're feeling better!

Off topic: I have always soooo loved this skirt ... Carry on.


----------



## lavaflow99

Peppermynt said:


> @lavaflow99 Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> Off topic: I have always soooo loved this skirt ... Carry on.


Thanks so much!!

It is a nice skirt


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> @lavaflow99 Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> Off topic: I have always soooo loved this skirt ... Carry on.


And it looks 
like it is so 
easy to make. 
Just get 4
scarves and sew
them together.

I remember seeing
a dress that 
looks like it
was made 
the same way


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## lavaflow99

24 hours and fever free!! 

Talk about a fever breaking.  Last night it got up to 102  so took my Motrin and went to bed. I woke up several times (4 to be exact) to move to the other side of the bed because I sweated so much the bed was soaked  .  Sweating so bad that when I went to the bathroom, sweat pouring down my body I had to get a washcloth to wipe off.  It was crazy!  You would have thought I was running a marathon in 100 degree weather.  Needless to say, I feel pretty normal today.  Just my throat is bit sore.  Felt like knives was stabbing my throat last night but better right now.

So hopefully the hard part is over and the general recovery begins.


----------



## Everything Zen

My recently two time boosted gf called to tell me she was positive and felt like a train wreck. My other friend tested positive but she never got the booster. I was trying to wait for Moderna’s new variant vaccine to come out this fall but I’m probably going to just go ahead and get it next month.


----------



## lavaflow99

Sadly happening in healthcare as well. I am scheduled to work Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday next week. The employers are following the 5 day rule as well. That will mean I am “cleared” to leave my house quarantine on Monday if I remain fever free and my symptoms are improving.  Though technically I am still positive and contagious until day 10 (next Friday).

It’s the wild Wild West folks.


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> My recently two time boosted gf called to tell me she was positive and felt like a train wreck. My other friend tested positive but she never got the booster. I was trying to wait for Moderna’s new variant vaccine to come out this fall but I’m probably going to just go ahead and get it next month.


Please get it as soon as possible. Anybody running around telling you it’s like a bad cold is a lie from the pit of hell.


----------



## Lylddlebit

lavaflow99 said:


> Sadly happening in healthcare as well. I am scheduled to work Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday next week. The employers are following the 5 day rule as well. That will mean I am “cleared” to leave my house quarantine on Monday if I remain fever free and my symptoms are improving.  Though technically I am still positive and contagious until day 10 (next Friday).
> 
> It’s the wild Wild West folks.


Thank you for your honesty.  I have limited my daughter's visits to the pediatrician during COVID.  She has been to the doctor once and that was a good time to get her caught up on shots but honestly, the reason why I took her was because she had a bad fall while playing that required Dermabond.  That ended up being a good time to mention her regular vaccines and well check since we were already at the facility.   Luckily the office had excellent policies in place:  I could wait in the car to be called in, no one was in the lobby when I checked in,  no physical contact or clipboards of paperwork needed to check in, masks required ect. However the idea of having her around a potentially positive doctor when she is too young to be vaccinated just so they can  check her weight against the curve isn't passing the risk benefit analysis right now.  So we just kept as safe as possible until we needed to go and when we went, we took all precautions.

I am glad you are feeling better. Are there any protocols you will be taking to make sure the kids are safe before you are no longer positive and contagious when you return to work?


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> Please get it as soon as possible. Anybody running around telling you it’s like a bad cold is a lie from the pit of hell.


Lying big time!!


----------



## lavaflow99

Lylddlebit said:


> Thank you for your honesty.  I have limited my daughter's visits to the pediatrician during COVID.  She has been to the doctor once and that was a good time to get her caught up on shots but honestly, the reason why I took her was because she had a bad fall while playing that required Dermabond.  That ended up being a good time to mention her regular vaccines and well check since we were already at the facility.   Luckily the office had excellent policies in place:  I could wait in the car to be called in, no one was in the lobby when I checked in,  no physical contact or clipboards of paperwork needed to check in, masks required ect. However the idea of having her around a potentially positive doctor when she is too young to be vaccinated just so they can  check her weight against the curve isn't passing the risk benefit analysis right now.  So we just kept as safe as possible until we needed to go and when we went, we took all precautions.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better. Are there any protocols you will be taking to make sure the kids are safe before you are no longer positive and contagious when you return to work?


Wearing N95 masks the whole shift. 

I am on team keep it real.  So I completely understand.  This isn't the time to be in a doctor's office for every little thing.  Not only you have to worry about providers working after the 5 day quarantine but the patients themselves being positive and if they are young or their parents don't enforce it, they won't be wearing a mask.  A  show. Glad you are keeping your daughter's vaccines up to date though! Latest data is showing that kids have fallen behind due the pandemic


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^I already know


Evolving78 said:


> Please get it as soon as possible. Anybody running around telling you it’s like a bad cold is a lie from the pit of hell.


Actually I just tried to schedule a second booster and it says I’m not eligible for the second booster yet and my friend is almost 60 so that makes sense.


----------



## vevster

I’m glad the current variants are mild because all theraflu and motrin do is suppress symptoms. They don’t assist the immune system in fighting the virus.


----------



## oneastrocurlie




----------



## yamilee21

The rapid tests only seem to pick up Covid infections when someone is extremely ill, with multiple symptoms. The people that I know who have had Covid within the past 2-4 weeks *never* tested positive on the home antigen tests, even if they had sore throats or a runny nose, etc. People are walking around convinced they “just have allergies” while the CDC and public health departments ignore the fact that the home tests aren’t good enough to pick up these new variants… which means that people who might need treatment are inadvertently delayed from seeking it.


----------



## vevster

I’ve seen that rapid tests can give false positives. Happened to my nephew.


----------



## vevster

oneastrocurlie said:


>


I thought all the Covid money went to Ukraine?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> I thought all the Covid money went to Ukraine?



Nah. That was the student loan money.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

yamilee21 said:


> The rapid tests only seem to pick up Covid infections when someone is extremely ill, with multiple symptoms. The people that I know who have had Covid within the past 2-4 weeks *never* tested positive on the home antigen tests, even if they had sore throats or a runny nose, etc. People are walking around convinced they “just have allergies” while the CDC and public health departments ignore the fact that the home tests aren’t good enough to pick up these new variants… which means that people who might need treatment are inadvertently delayed from seeking it.



I doubt they are going to be able push out new tests each time a new variant pops up unfortunately.


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> The rapid tests only seem to pick up Covid infections when someone is extremely ill, with multiple symptoms. The people that I know who have had Covid within the past 2-4 weeks *never* tested positive on the home antigen tests, even if they had sore throats or a runny nose, etc. People are walking around convinced they “just have allergies” while the CDC and public health departments ignore the fact that the home tests aren’t good enough to pick up these new variants… which means that people who might need treatment are inadvertently delayed from seeking it.


I say by day 5 after expose one should test. I believe it works that way with the PCR test too. I think a lot of people are in denial too. There is this one YTuber I follow and she keeps talking about her and her child still suffering with allergies. I’m like she needs to stop playing and call a thing and thing.


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> I doubt they are going to be able push out new tests each time a new variant pops up unfortunately.


I never got my first set. Had to use the ones I already had and purchase more.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> I never got my first set. Had to use the ones I already had and purchase more.



Well that sucks.


----------



## yamilee21

My oldest kid just tested positive. I pray the rest of us don’t get it, especially now that there isn’t any kind of help available anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

@yamilee21 I’m throwing my hands up at this point. I’m so sorry to hear that!  I hope your baby gets better soon. Get whatever meds you can if symptoms get unbearable. They helped me and my child get through it.


----------



## yamilee21

Evolving78 said:


> @yamilee21 I’m throwing my hands up at this point. I’m so sorry to hear that!  I hope your baby gets better soon. Get whatever meds you can if symptoms get unbearable. They helped me and my child get through it.


Thank you. It really does feel like a hopeless situation at this point.


----------



## vevster




----------



## Transformer

Haven’t read the thread but Here’s my story.

On Monday,  9 May husband received message from COVID Tracking App that he had a possible exposure on 5-6 May.    On Tuesday, we both felt terrible with sore throats , fatigue, and symptoms similar to pollen/allergy symptoms. On Thursday, we used the home tests and we both  tested positive.  Headaches, minor chest congestion, minor body aches, no loss of smell and definitely no loss of appetite.

Yesterday, went MedStar Urgy Care and husband tested positive.  Hospital nurse told me not to use the rapid tests after 7 days because it will continue to react to trace cells—to only use the 48 hr tests results.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I don't think people are using the tracking app near me. I've never been notified of a possible exposure which seems unlikely given the covid rates in my area.

@Transformer I hope you and your husband recover quickly.


----------



## Transformer

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don't think people are using the tracking app near me. I've never been notified of a possible exposure which seems unlikely given the covid rates in my area.
> 
> @Transformer I hope you and your husband recover quickly.



We registered for it when we took our second shot.  We received our shots through a County Health Dept vaccination site. I’m not sure if the tracking app was offered at other places.


----------



## Evolving78

@Transformer 
I hope you and DH get better soon!


----------



## vevster

Transformer said:


> We registered for it when we took our second shot.  We received our shots through a County Health Dept vaccination site. I’m not sure if the tracking app was offered at other places.


It was available in NY but it didn’t really take off.


----------



## Peppermynt

North Korea’s COVID tally nears 2 million a week after it acknowledged first ever case
					

North Korea — which until last week dubiously claimed to have completely escaped COVID for two and a half years — confirmed 262,270 more cases on Thursday.




					nypost.com
				


​​North Korea’s COVID tally nears 2 million a week after it acknowledged first ever case​By 
Lee Brown
May 19, 2022 2:04pm 

North Korea’s COVID-19 outbreak soared to nearly 2 million by Thursday, exactly a week after the Hermit Kingdom admitted its very first case.
The secretive nation — which until last week dubiously claimed to have completely escaped COVID for two and a half years — confirmed 262,270 more cases on Thursday. 

That took the tally to more than 1.98 million sickened with a fever, the official Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) said.
However, experts believe the tally is likely far higher given the isolated nation’s lack of testing abilities — with the death toll also likely to rocket due to the lack of key medical supplies and intensive care units.

The outbreak started in late April and spread after despot Kim Jong Un oversaw a huge parade marking the 110th birth anniversary of his state-founding grandfather, South Korea’s Newsis agency said, citing lawmakers briefed by Seoul’s spy agency.


North Korea admitted the country’s first case of COVID-19 last week.Korean Central News Agency/Korea News Service via AP

More than 1.98 million North Koreans are reportedly sickened with a fever.Kyodo via REUTERS


At least 740,160 people are in quarantine.Korean Central News Agency/Korea News Service via AP

At least 740,160 people are also in quarantine, the agency said — with images showing health workers in hazmat suits guarding Pyongyang’s closed-off streets, disinfecting buildings and streets and delivering food and other supplies to apartment blocks.

Despite the surge in cases, the kingdom’s anti-virus headquarters reported only one extra death, raising its toll to just 63, an abnormally small number compared to the suspected infections, experts have noted.

Kee Park, a global health specialist at Harvard Medical School who has worked on health care projects in North Korea, has predicted that tens of thousands could eventually die.


North Korean leader Kim Jong Un visits a pharmacy in Pyongyang.Korean Central News Agency/Korea News Service via AP

North Korea’s anti-virus headquarters reported a death toll of just 63.Korean Central News Agency/Korea News Service via AP
Authoritarian leader Kim has called the outbreak a “great upheaval,” berating officials for letting the virus spread and restricting the movement of people and supplies between cities and regions.

Experts say the country cannot afford a lockdown because the economy is already broken by mismanagement, crippling US-led sanctions over Kim’s nuclear weapons ambitions and pandemic border closures.

The country has shunned millions of vaccines offered by the UN-backed COVAX distribution program, likely because of international monitoring requirements that are required to receive the shots.


Kim Jong Un berated North Korea officials for letting the virus spread.Korean Central News Agency/Korea News Service via AP

North Korea has shunned millions of vaccines offered by the UN-backed COVAX distribution program.KCNA/EPA

Military personnel from the Korean People’s Army medical corps attend the launch of a campaign to improve the supply of medicines.EyePress 

It has also ignored offers of help from South Korea and the US to contain the outbreak, according to Kim Tae-hyo, deputy national security adviser for South Korean President Yoon Suk-yeol.

Experts have said North Korea may be more willing to accept help from China, its main ally.

_With Post wires_


----------



## vevster

I’m here getting my hair done. No masks here!  Some have them around their necks in case a client requests…. But


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## lavaflow99

CDC Now Recommends COVID Testing for All Domestic Travel
					

The updated advice comes as cases and hospitalizations are back on the rise.




					www.afar.com
				




Too late for all of this. The horse has been escaped from the barn and won’t be corralled  


CDC Now Recommends COVID Testing for All Domestic Travel​By Michelle Baran
May 19, 2022













Illustration by Shutterstock
Before boarding that domestic flight, check to make sure you're negative for COVID, the CDC asks.
The updated advice comes as cases and hospitalizations are back on the rise in the U.S.

The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) this week issued a new message to domestic travelers: Test before you go.

With cases and hospitalizations back on the rise in the United States, the agency is now asking travelers to test for COVID-19, using either a PCR or antigen test, as close to the time of departure as possible and no more than three days prior to travel—regardless of vaccination status. Previously, the CDC had only recommended getting tested before domestic travel for those who are unvaccinated.
So, why the change?
“COVID-19 vaccines are effective at preventing severe disease and death. However, since vaccines are not 100 percent effective at preventing infection, some people who are up to date can still get COVID-19. People who are up to date with their COVID-19 vaccines may feel well and not have symptoms but still can be infected and spread the virus to others,” a CDC spokesperson said in a statement sent to AFAR.
The CDC considers travelers to be up to date on their COVID vaccines if they have received all doses in the primary series as well as one booster shot once eligible. A second booster shot is currently not needed to be considered up to date.
ADVERTISEMENT

In addition to asking that all travelers consider getting tested for COVID no more than three days prior to departure, the CDC also advises all travelers to get tested after they return from their trip, especially if the travel “involved situations with greater risk of exposure such as being in crowded places while not wearing a well-fitting mask.”
As of May 18, the daily average of COVID cases in the U.S. was 103,231. That’s an increase of more than 50 percent compared to two weeks ago when the daily average was 65,891. Hospitalizations are also up 29 percent over the past two weeks to a daily average of 23,223, according to the _New York Times’_ COVID tracker.

Federal health officials on Wednesday warned that the upward trend in cases could continue and added that one-third of the U.S. population now lives in areas where people should be wearing masksindoors again.

*The CDC continues to recommend masks for travel*​Earlier this month, the CDC restated its recommendation that everyone aged two and older wear a well-fitted mask on public transportation and in transportation hubs, including on airplanes and in airports. The CDC’s renewed advice on wearing masks while traveling came just two weeks after a federal judge in Florida struck down the federal transportation mask mandate, resulting in a domino effect of mask requirements being lifted across the country, including on domestic flights.




RELATED
Is Flying Safe With No Mask Mandate in Place?
“Traveling on public transportation increases a person’s risk of getting and spreading COVID-19 by bringing people in close contact with others, often for prolonged periods,” a CDC spokesperson told AFAR.
While masking and testing for domestic travel are optional, COVID testing for international travel into the U.S. remains a requirement. All travelers ages two and older entering the U.S. (including U.S. citizens and residents) must provide proof of a negative COVID test from within one day of travel, regardless of vaccination status.


----------



## yamilee21

Melaninme said:


>


I have a good friend who refuses to be vaccinated, along with her family. However, they continue to wear masks (N95s) at all times indoors, except in their own homes. And they limit their indoor activities; socially distance; test, isolate and re-test at the first hint of symptoms; and test before spending any time indoors with vulnerable people (such as the grandparents). They have so far managed to remain Covid-free.

If all these people mocking the vaccines, the medications, and the people willing to take them were as vigilant as my friend, and willing to take precautions, their opinions would be valid. However, they are the same people who complain that masks are oppressive impingements on their freedom. They have no solutions, and are essentially supporting eugenics.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lavaflow99 said:


> CDC Now Recommends COVID Testing for All Domestic Travel
> 
> 
> The updated advice comes as cases and hospitalizations are back on the rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late for all of this. The horse has been escaped from the barn and won’t be corralled
> 
> 
> CDC Now Recommends COVID Testing for All Domestic Travel​By Michelle Baran
> May 19, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by Shutterstock
> Before boarding that domestic flight, check to make sure you're negative for COVID, the CDC asks.
> The updated advice comes as cases and hospitalizations are back on the rise in the U.S.
> 
> The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) this week issued a new message to domestic travelers: Test before you go.
> 
> With cases and hospitalizations back on the rise in the United States, the agency is now asking travelers to test for COVID-19, using either a PCR or antigen test, as close to the time of departure as possible and no more than three days prior to travel—regardless of vaccination status. Previously, the CDC had only recommended getting tested before domestic travel for those who are unvaccinated.
> So, why the change?
> “COVID-19 vaccines are effective at preventing severe disease and death. However, since vaccines are not 100 percent effective at preventing infection, some people who are up to date can still get COVID-19. People who are up to date with their COVID-19 vaccines may feel well and not have symptoms but still can be infected and spread the virus to others,” a CDC spokesperson said in a statement sent to AFAR.
> The CDC considers travelers to be up to date on their COVID vaccines if they have received all doses in the primary series as well as one booster shot once eligible. A second booster shot is currently not needed to be considered up to date.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> In addition to asking that all travelers consider getting tested for COVID no more than three days prior to departure, the CDC also advises all travelers to get tested after they return from their trip, especially if the travel “involved situations with greater risk of exposure such as being in crowded places while not wearing a well-fitting mask.”
> As of May 18, the daily average of COVID cases in the U.S. was 103,231. That’s an increase of more than 50 percent compared to two weeks ago when the daily average was 65,891. Hospitalizations are also up 29 percent over the past two weeks to a daily average of 23,223, according to the _New York Times’_ COVID tracker.
> 
> Federal health officials on Wednesday warned that the upward trend in cases could continue and added that one-third of the U.S. population now lives in areas where people should be wearing masksindoors again.
> 
> *The CDC continues to recommend masks for travel*​Earlier this month, the CDC restated its recommendation that everyone aged two and older wear a well-fitted mask on public transportation and in transportation hubs, including on airplanes and in airports. The CDC’s renewed advice on wearing masks while traveling came just two weeks after a federal judge in Florida struck down the federal transportation mask mandate, resulting in a domino effect of mask requirements being lifted across the country, including on domestic flights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RELATED
> Is Flying Safe With No Mask Mandate in Place?
> “Traveling on public transportation increases a person’s risk of getting and spreading COVID-19 by bringing people in close contact with others, often for prolonged periods,” a CDC spokesperson told AFAR.
> While masking and testing for domestic travel are optional, COVID testing for international travel into the U.S. remains a requirement. All travelers ages two and older entering the U.S. (including U.S. citizens and residents) must provide proof of a negative COVID test from within one day of travel, regardless of vaccination status.



Chilllleeee. I legit let out a chuckle.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lavaflow99 said:


> CDC Now Recommends COVID Testing for All Domestic Travel
> 
> 
> The updated advice comes as cases and hospitalizations are back on the rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late for all of this. The horse has been escaped from the barn and won’t be corralled
> 
> 
> CDC Now Recommends COVID Testing for All Domestic Travel​By Michelle Baran
> May 19, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by Shutterstock
> Before boarding that domestic flight, check to make sure you're negative for COVID, the CDC asks.
> The updated advice comes as cases and hospitalizations are back on the rise in the U.S.
> 
> The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) this week issued a new message to domestic travelers: Test before you go.
> 
> With cases and hospitalizations back on the rise in the United States, the agency is now asking travelers to test for COVID-19, using either a PCR or antigen test, as close to the time of departure as possible and no more than three days prior to travel—regardless of vaccination status. Previously, the CDC had only recommended getting tested before domestic travel for those who are unvaccinated.
> So, why the change?
> “COVID-19 vaccines are effective at preventing severe disease and death. However, since vaccines are not 100 percent effective at preventing infection, some people who are up to date can still get COVID-19. People who are up to date with their COVID-19 vaccines may feel well and not have symptoms but still can be infected and spread the virus to others,” a CDC spokesperson said in a statement sent to AFAR.
> The CDC considers travelers to be up to date on their COVID vaccines if they have received all doses in the primary series as well as one booster shot once eligible. A second booster shot is currently not needed to be considered up to date.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> In addition to asking that all travelers consider getting tested for COVID no more than three days prior to departure, the CDC also advises all travelers to get tested after they return from their trip, especially if the travel “involved situations with greater risk of exposure such as being in crowded places while not wearing a well-fitting mask.”
> As of May 18, the daily average of COVID cases in the U.S. was 103,231. That’s an increase of more than 50 percent compared to two weeks ago when the daily average was 65,891. Hospitalizations are also up 29 percent over the past two weeks to a daily average of 23,223, according to the _New York Times’_ COVID tracker.
> 
> Federal health officials on Wednesday warned that the upward trend in cases could continue and added that one-third of the U.S. population now lives in areas where people should be wearing masksindoors again.
> 
> *The CDC continues to recommend masks for travel*​Earlier this month, the CDC restated its recommendation that everyone aged two and older wear a well-fitted mask on public transportation and in transportation hubs, including on airplanes and in airports. The CDC’s renewed advice on wearing masks while traveling came just two weeks after a federal judge in Florida struck down the federal transportation mask mandate, resulting in a domino effect of mask requirements being lifted across the country, including on domestic flights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RELATED
> Is Flying Safe With No Mask Mandate in Place?
> “Traveling on public transportation increases a person’s risk of getting and spreading COVID-19 by bringing people in close contact with others, often for prolonged periods,” a CDC spokesperson told AFAR.
> While masking and testing for domestic travel are optional, COVID testing for international travel into the U.S. remains a requirement. All travelers ages two and older entering the U.S. (including U.S. citizens and residents) must provide proof of a negative COVID test from within one day of travel, regardless of vaccination status.


Can someone alert the Feds please? They need to go back to the in air mask mandate!!


----------



## lavaflow99

AtlantaJJ said:


> Can someone alert the Feds please? They need to go back to the in air mask mandate!!


there will be riots at the airports if they try to go back to mandatory masking on public transportation.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> I have a good friend who refuses to be vaccinated, along with her family. However, they continue to wear masks (N95s) at all times indoors, except in their own homes. And they limit their indoor activities; socially distance; test, isolate and re-test at the first hint of symptoms; and test before spending any time indoors with vulnerable people (such as the grandparents). They have so far managed to remain Covid-free.
> 
> *If all these people mocking the vaccines, the medications, and the people willing to take them were as vigilant as my friend, and willing to take precautions, their opinions would be valid.* However, they are the same people who complain that masks are oppressive impingements on their freedom. They have no solutions, and are essentially supporting eugenics.


I wouldn't have any beef if the antivaxxers took the types of precautions referenced to keep themselves and their families safe.  Hell, we would have been out of this after the first quarantine if those efforts were made.  Obviously not breathing all up in each others faces during a pandemic was too much like right.


----------



## MamaBear2012

My kid's class was quarantined last week. I stopped keeping track after his 6th class quarantine. I don't think we made it to 10, but there were more than 6. He's never tested positive for Covid, but early on in the year, if a child coughed, or sneezed they were sending them home for 24 hours. So, 6+ quarantines and just random days of him with a "symptom" has me feeling like he was at home more than he was in school. 

But this last quarantine was because both of his teachers were positive. And I'm assuming some of the kids probably had symptoms too. I'm so ready for this school year to be over. I feel like I can better manage mask wearing and all of that when my kids aren't in school.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Black Ambrosia

MamaBear2012 said:


> My kid's class was quarantined last week. I stopped keeping track after his 6th class quarantine. I don't think we made it to 10, but there were more than 6. He's never tested positive for Covid, but early on in the year, if a child coughed, or sneezed they were sending them home for 24 hours. So, 6+ quarantines and just random days of him with a "symptom" has me feeling like he was at home more than he was in school.
> 
> But this last quarantine was because both of his teachers were positive. And I'm assuming some of the kids probably had symptoms too. I'm so ready for this school year to be over. I feel like I can better manage mask wearing and all of that when my kids aren't in school.


I feel the same about my niece. We got an email last night about another covid exposure in her class so she's out today and tomorrow while they deep clean but I wouldn't be surprised if they extended it. The last time there was an exposure they closed the school and had them go virtual for a week. I'm guessing some of the teachers had it then.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This is why just catching it and thinking it’s just the flu is extremely problematic.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Very valid areas of discussion


Black Ambrosia said:


>





Evolving78 said:


> This is why just catching it and thinking it’s just the flu is extremely problematic.



Covid showed the world that while they were talking about it, that it was gon' be about it.   That bad boy announces who it is and gives an encore for the people in the back no matter what the narrative is.


----------



## yamilee21

Evolving78 said:


> This is why just catching it and thinking it’s just the flu is extremely problematic.


And also why the unofficial “herd immunity” policy of ending mask mandates and forcing people to catch it in schools, public transportation, etc. is going to backfire and hurt so many in the long run.


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> And also why the unofficial “herd immunity” policy of ending mask mandates and forcing people to catch it in schools, public transportation, etc. is going to backfire and hurt so many in the long run.


And I was watching and doing some reading on COVID’s impact on the brain.  My family and I don’t need anymore deficiencies in executive functioning! LBVS


----------



## Evolving78

Lylddlebit said:


> Very valid areas of discussion
> 
> 
> 
> Covid showed the world that while they were talking about it, that it was gon' be about it.   That bad boy announces who it is and gives an encore for the people in the back no matter what the narrative is.


Why won’t people just wear a mask?!?? Did the world get better when the mask mandates dropped?


----------



## dancinstallion

Evolving78 said:


> Why won’t people just wear a mask?!?? Did the world get better when the mask mandates were dropped?



They say they can't breathe with a mask on. I know a woman who caught covid twice and her second infection was worse than the first and she had symptoms of long covid
(inflamed throat couldn't eat, repeat ear infections from the post nasal drip) 2 months after infection,. She said she hates wearing masks and will just have to catch covid again. The masks ruin her makeup and she can't breathe with it on.


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> They say they can't breathe with a mask on. I know a woman who caught covid twice and her second infection was worse than the first and she had symptoms of long covid
> (0inflamed throat couldn't eat, repeat ear infections from the post nasal drip) 2 months after infection,. She said she hates wearing masks and will just have to catch covid again. The masks ruin her makeup and she can't breathe with it on.


I had on a K95 and N95 last weekend. I was not about to play with the pink population.

It’s hard to breathe when your nose is running too.  Being seen and wearing makeup seems to be more important I guess..


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My co-worker has COVID *and* Flu. SHe got it from her roomate.
Mind you....
WE WORK IN A HOSPITAL.

They lowered the risk and made masks "optional" in hallways (but not in patient rooms). But most people wore them anyways.

That lasted a week and we are back to being full mask mode.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

*shocker*


----------



## Dee Raven

This may sound terrible, but this is one thing that I really appreciate about Covid. It does not matter how rich and powerful you are, you either deal with reality or pay the piper. 


oneastrocurlie said:


> *shocker*


----------



## lavaflow99

oneastrocurlie said:


> *shocker*


The tweet is no longer available. What did it say?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lavaflow99 said:


> The tweet is no longer available. What did it say?



Interestingly her account is private now.


----------



## PatDM'T

dancinstallion said:


> *They say they can't breathe with a mask on.* I know a woman who caught covid twice and her second infection was worse than the first and she had symptoms of long covid
> (inflamed throat couldn't eat, repeat ear infections from the post nasal drip) 2 months after infection,. She said she hates wearing masks and will just have to catch covid again. The masks ruin her makeup and she can't breathe with it on.


They cannot breathe
with a mask on huh?
So they'd rather
play Russian Roulette
with a disease
notorious for making
sure you cannot
breathe?

Make it make sense.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Evolving78 said:


> And I was watching and doing some reading on COVID’s impact on the brain.  My family and I don’t need anymore deficiencies in executive functioning! LBVS


One of my patients has lost over 100 lbs since last year when she was infected with COVID. Her taste has barely returned and a year and 6 months later she says most food tastes like garbage. I googled this phenomena and there is consistency in the complaints people have about food specifically tasting and smelling like trash or walking past a dumpster that hasn't been cleaned. She and many have also developed depression (clinical) around it. She says she as always been a foodie since childhood and its wrecked her brain that she hasn't been able to enjoy food. Which is why she was overweight for so long. She has survived with many hospitalizations, other health issues dealing with age, but they are exacerbated because she basically is malnourished and cannot eat much even if she tried. She las lived on a 75% liquid diet just to survive. We have to watch this research. This is important for me now as a clinical dietitian.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

(Feb 2022) My brother in law's ex girlfriend is 27 years old and had to be put into a coma because she got COVID from her mother 2 weeks ago. She was unvaccinated but she worked from home and really truly was a homebody--but really overweight and unhealthy. While her mother was always a busy-body...always out and about in ppl business. She got really sick and deteriorated fast. They actually intubated her BECAUSE of her weight being so much she wasn't responding to the treatments to open her lungs. She just woke up the other day after bringing her out of the coma but she is sedated again because she has been pulling the vent out of her mouth. We thought she would not make it. She JUST lost her aunt (who is married into my husband's family), her mother's sister to COVID in December. Her mother got COVID at the same time as well.

Then I see articles about brain fog and brain damage and I'm like----by any means necessary, I ain't got time to "see" how I would respond to COVID.



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> So its been 2-3 more weeks and she is still in the hospital. Her heart stopped a couple times. She has been COVID free for weeks but then she developed Pneumonia and now heart issues.... She is not looking good. To clarify, she actually lost 2 aunts to COVID-19. Her mother denies giving her daughter COVID, but that entire family lies. Anyhoo....she is in bad shape. I Really Hate COVID. I feel bad because I had to cut her off last year due to her lying ways. I feel bad we parted on such bad terms but she really was maddeningly toxic. I am praying she recovers. She is too young to die. Her son needs his mother.



Now: She woke up after extubation and after being trached. She was hospitalized in Feb. She spoke to my husband the other day. She remembers people. She is shocked at how long she was in the hospital but she sounds good. Its going on 4 months she was hospitalized after COVID-related Pneumonia.


----------



## Ganjababy

PSW’s (Nursing assistants/healthcare aids) received a $3 per hour increase in their pay plus regular bonuses over the pandemic in Ontario. The government is going to pay employed nurses a $5000 bonus retention this year. Most places are so short staffed. We are overworked and appreciate the acknowledgment.


----------



## dancinstallion




----------



## MamaBear2012

My mom and brother have Covid. This is my mom's first time having it, but she's vaccinated and I think she'll be good. She is overweight and has hypertension, so I'm still keeping my eye on her. She said she feels miserable. Her job gives them 5 days and then they should be back at work. 

My brother on the other hand is probably not vaccinated. He is the token black Republican in his circle of unvaccinated old, white friends. So, this is his second time having Covid. But of course he lives with my parents so he has my mom (even though she is sick) to help him out.


----------



## vevster

Novavax is getting closer to FDA approval @dancinstallion

but








						U.S. FDA flags risk of heart inflammation after Novavax COVID vaccine
					

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration hasraised concerns about a possible risk of heart inflammation from Novavax Inc's COVID-19 vaccine, even as the company's data showed it could reduce the chances of mild-to-severe disease.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> Novavax is getting closer to FDA approval @dancinstallion
> 
> but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. FDA flags risk of heart inflammation after Novavax COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration hasraised concerns about a possible risk of heart inflammation from Novavax Inc's COVID-19 vaccine, even as the company's data showed it could reduce the chances of mild-to-severe disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



 I want to just say forget it and not get anything. 

Dh said that I am trying to make myself feel better when I read this 

"Novavax, in response to the safety concerns flagged by the FDA, said natural background events of myocarditis can be expected in any sufficiently large database.

"Based on our interpretation of all the clinical data supporting NVX-CoV2373 ... we believe there is insufficient evidence to establish a causal relationship," the company said in a statement.

*One patient in the trial reported myocarditis after receiving placebo."*


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> I want to just say forget it and not get anything.
> 
> Dh said that I am trying to make myself feel better when I read this
> 
> "Novavax, in response to the safety concerns flagged by the FDA, said natural background events of myocarditis can be expected in any sufficiently large database.
> 
> "Based on our interpretation of all the clinical data supporting NVX-CoV2373 ... we believe there is insufficient evidence to establish a causal relationship," the company said in a statement.
> 
> *One patient in the trial reported myocarditis after receiving placebo."*


That’s how I feel. I’m not getting anything. I’m fine. I‘m more worried about inflation and crime.


----------



## Lylddlebit

^^^^^^^^^Interesting that it is easy to find the risks for non MRNA vaccines but on the narrative on the MRNA  ones constantly emphasize that the benefits outweigh the risk.  In either case, "thank you kindly" towards truth and "thank you Jesus" for the ability to social distance.  Covid continues to suck.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I am seeing people here and there being admitted for COVID. It wasn't an issue when I just got to this hospital. Its about to be on like popcorn.


----------



## fluffyforever

I got Covid probably from being at an airport and on a plane 2x this past weekend. No masks guidelines anymore when traveling on planes or in airports. I’ve been on a couple of trips last year without even getting the sniffles.

Covid for me so far is a really bad headache, body aches, and a bad taste in my mouth. It’s day 3 of symptoms and I now only have the bad taste and a slight headache if I shake my head. Sporadic coughing is not even notable.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> *One patient in the trial reported myocarditis after receiving placebo."*


Wonder if their magnet arm started acting up on them too.


----------



## Kitamita

Hi Ladies,

I wanted to share my experience at a convention this past weekend in Southern CA. It was packed with vendors (450 booths) and attendees. I would say about 3% of people wore masks . There were quite a few kids and babies there as well - some masked, most not. I spoke to one new mother of a 3-month-old, and none of that family were wearing a mask... One guy was coughing like he had tuberculosis/covid and did not cover his mouth - spittle everywhere .  
I wore my N95 and air purifier all day and ate outside or in my hotel room, using hand sanitizer heavily throughout the day. I sanitized my room on arrival and brought my own pillowcase. In the hotel, only some staff wore masks, and maybe 1 or 2 guests that I ran into but everyone else no bueno. Out of 5 of us at our booth, only one other coworker wore their mask sporadically.   My boss did not and now has Covid. He is boosted but sounds terrible over zoom. I do feel the precautions I took made a difference as I have no symptoms. So please don't drop your guard because most people are not with it anymore but covid ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^Coming in to say after ASCO at McCormick center this week no one in my group wore a mask except me. I only attended one dinner with three other people and a cocktail reception at our hotel. ASCO was supposed to be a sort of COVID bubble where you had to show proof of vaccine at the convention center and submit to rapid testing if you traveled from out of state recently. Mask wearing was not enforced. It took everything for me to attend and spend the time I did with them because I was uncomfortable but my time was limited. My whole team flew from either the East Coast or the Netherlands and none of them wore masks on the plane. Now my boss’s wife has tested positive on the flight back. So far my boss and the kids are negative  Her family is from Bolingbrook so he stayed with her for part of the time and another senior member in leadership that I was met briefly has a really bad cough on our Teams calls. So far I’m feeling fine and just echoing @Kitamita to not be out here slipping.


----------



## Ganjababy

The Morning: Covid and race
		




View in browser|nytimes.com




June 9, 2022​



By David Leonhardt

Good morning. The Covid death rate for white Americans has recently exceeded the rates for Black, Latino and Asian Americans.​






Clem Williams, 76, getting her second booster in Durham, N.C. in May.Veasey Conway for The New York Times​


A turnabout​​

One of the defining characteristics of the pandemic’s early stages was its disproportionate toll on Black and Latino Americans.​

During Covid’s early months in the U.S., the per capita death rate for Black Americans was almost twice as high as the white rate and more than twice as high as the Asian rate. The Latino death rate was in between, substantially lower than the Black rate but still above average.​

“We’re most vulnerable to this thing,” Teresa Bradley, a nurse in Michigan, told The Times in 2020, after surviving a Covid hospitalization. When she was wheeled through the emergency room, she was pained to see that every other patient she saw there was also Black.​

These large racial gaps seemed as if they might persist throughout the pandemic, especially because white and Asian Americans were initially quicker to receive vaccine shots. Black and Latino Americans, by contrast, had less convenient accessto the shots and many were skeptical of them.​

But these large racial gaps in vaccination have not continued — and as a result, neither have the gaps in Covid death rates.​

Instead, Covid’s racial gaps have narrowed and, more recently, even flipped. Over the past year, the Covid death rate for white Americans has been 14 percent higher than the rate for Black Americans and 72 percent higher than the Latino rate, according to the latest C.D.C. data.​




Data until May 21, 2022. | Sources: C.D.C.; U.S. Census Bureau​


It is a remarkable turnabout, a story of both public health success and failure.​

Bottom up​​

The successful part of the story is the rapid increase in vaccination among Black and Latino Americans since last year. Today, the vaccination rate for both groups is slightly higher than it is for white Americans, according to the Kaiser Family Foundation’s surveys.​

That has happened thanks to intense outreach efforts by medical workers, community organizers and others. In Chattanooga, Tenn., for example, the Rev. Steve Caudle preached about the importance of vaccines: “If it’s the truth, if it’s going to save lives, it should be preached from that pulpit,” he told The Chattanooga Times Free Press. In Imperial County, just north of California’s border with Mexico, health workers took advantage of the medical infrastructure that Obamacare helped create, according to Joe Mathews of Zócalo Public Square.​

One crucial feature of these campaigns has been their bottom-up nature. Local leaders have often designed outreach campaigns to fit their own communities. Rachel Hardeman, the director of the Center for Antiracism Research for Health Equity at the University of Minnesota, described this approach to me as “centering at the margins.”​

It can be especially effective when doctors and nurses listen to people’s vaccine skepticism and respond respectfully and substantively. Dr. Viviana Martinez-Bianchi, a family physician in North Carolina, has described this attitude as “listening with humility.”​

Why haven’t you heard more about the narrowing of Covid’s racial gaps? I think part of the reason is that many experts and journalists feel uncomfortable highlighting shrinking racial gaps in almost any area. They worry that doing so will somehow minimize the problem of racism and the country’s enduring inequities.​

Certainly, there are important caveats to the Covid story. For one thing, the total death rate remains higher for Black and Latino Americans, because the early disparities were so huge. For another, the unequal nature of underlying health conditions means that a Black person remains more vulnerable on average to severe Covid than a white person of the same age, sex and vaccination status.​

Here are the trends based on age — which still show a narrowing gap, especially in recent months:​




Data until May 21, 2022. | Sources: C.D.C.; U.S. Census Bureau​


Even with these caveats, the larger story remains: Covid has killed a smaller percentage of Black, Latino or Asian Americans over the past year than white Americans. To deny that reality is to miss an important part of the Covid story.​

It also serves as a reminder that rigorous, well-funded public health campaigns have the potential to narrow racial gaps. And there are many stark racial gaps in public health: Traffic deaths, which have surged during the pandemic, disproportionately kill lower-income Americans and people of color. Gun violence, which has also surged, has an even more disproportionate effect. Diabetes, H.I.V., high blood pressure and infant mortality all take a higher toll on Black America.​

With Covid, the country mobilized to reduce the racial vaccination gap — and succeeded. With many other public health problems, a similar focus could probably save lives.​

The partisan factor​​

As I mentioned above, the narrowing of Covid’s gaps does involve some bad news: The share of white Americans who have received a Covid vaccine shot has barely budged since last summer.​

The main culprit is politics. Only about 60 percent of Republican adults are vaccinated, compared with about 75 percent of independents and more than 90 percent of Democrats, according to Kaiser. And Republicans are both disproportionately white and older. Together, these facts help explain why the white death rate has recently been higher than the Asian, Black or Latino rate.​

In heavily conservative, white communities, leaders have not done as good a job explaining the vaccine’s benefits — and Covid’s risks — as leaders in Black and Latino communities. Instead, many conservative media figures, politicians, clergy members and others have amplified false or misleading information about the vaccines. Millions of Americans, in turn, have chosen not to receive a lifesaving shot. Some have paid with their lives.​


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ The media started that though, when they began reporting that Covid was affecting blacks and latinos at higher rates. They had the more racist wypipo feeling invincible, even before the conspiracy nuts took over the right-wing world.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

yamilee21 said:


> ^^^ The media started that though, when they began reporting that Covid was affecting blacks and latinos at higher rates. They had the more racist wypipo feeling invincible, even before the conspiracy nuts took over the right-wing world.


Is that really the media’s fault? People have a responsibility to think and process information. I don’t want the media lying or hiding information because someone too lazy to connect the dots will get it wrong.


----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is that really the media’s fault? People have a responsibility to think and process information. I don’t want the media lying or hiding information because someone too lazy to connect the dots will get it wrong.


I think we talked about it in this thread… it was the way they kept hammering that it was affecting black and latino people more… that was when attitudes started to turn, and people stopped caring as much. Not too long ago, some study came out corroborated that the emphasis on Covid affecting blacks and latinos more did indeed serve to make whites take fewer precautions.


----------



## lavaflow99

Biden drops pre-boarding testing rule for U.S.-bound plane travelers
					

The Biden administration plans to drop a requirement that forces inbound air travelers from other countries to test negative for the coronavirus.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




Biden drops pre-boarding testing rule for U.S.-bound plane travelers​
https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/cl...oNR6b5eHBEzEss57+EAjdgnXVVB1UZBahDp3FjZ&s2s=1
https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/cl...H637z7rcdfl29Ma8ckK+b7xZU3Tz3r5GmQEBcUn&s2s=1
https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/cl...CmXAcnunrd76wO5vctoYOT19MAyy8uRtb2yedE=&s2s=1
https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/cl...jXgpS9q/+PXTiVWbSBqAzy5cuFWjNOkKXAmLQ==&s2s=1

Advertisement



Passengers get a COVID-19 test at Heathrow Airport in London, Nov. 29, 2021, in this file photo. The Biden administration is lifting its requirement that international air travelers to the U.S. take a COVID-19 test within a day before boarding ... more >


By Tom Howell Jr. - The Washington Times - Friday, June 10, 2022
The Biden administration plans to drop a requirement that forces inbound air travelers from other countries to test negative for the coronavirus.
The rule will be lifted Sunday after pressure from the travel industry to ease up on COVID-19 restrictions. Countries, such as the U.K. and Italy, relaxed their travel rules ahead of the summer travel season.

The testing rule was put in place by the Trump administration and President Biden tightened the rules, requiring a negative test within just one day of boarding. U.S. citizens were included in the rules.

The U.S. Travel Association praised the government for making the change, saying it had been a huge deterrent to travel.
“Today marks another huge step forward for the recovery of inbound air travel and the return of international travel to the United States. The Biden administration is to be commended for this action, which will welcome back visitors from around the world and accelerate the recovery of the U.S. travel industry,” association president and CEO Roger Dow said. “International inbound travel is vitally important to businesses and workers across the country who have struggled to regain losses from this valuable sector.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia

lavaflow99 said:


> Biden drops pre-boarding testing rule for U.S.-bound plane travelers
> 
> 
> The Biden administration plans to drop a requirement that forces inbound air travelers from other countries to test negative for the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden drops pre-boarding testing rule for U.S.-bound plane travelers​
> https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/click.php?d=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&s2s=1
> https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/click.php?d=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&s2s=1
> https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/click.php?d=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&s2s=1
> https://trends.newsmaxwidget.com/click.php?d=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&s2s=1
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers get a COVID-19 test at Heathrow Airport in London, Nov. 29, 2021, in this file photo. The Biden administration is lifting its requirement that international air travelers to the U.S. take a COVID-19 test within a day before boarding ... more >
> 
> 
> By Tom Howell Jr. - The Washington Times - Friday, June 10, 2022
> The Biden administration plans to drop a requirement that forces inbound air travelers from other countries to test negative for the coronavirus.
> The rule will be lifted Sunday after pressure from the travel industry to ease up on COVID-19 restrictions. Countries, such as the U.K. and Italy, relaxed their travel rules ahead of the summer travel season.
> 
> The testing rule was put in place by the Trump administration and President Biden tightened the rules, requiring a negative test within just one day of boarding. U.S. citizens were included in the rules.
> 
> The U.S. Travel Association praised the government for making the change, saying it had been a huge deterrent to travel.
> “Today marks another huge step forward for the recovery of inbound air travel and the return of international travel to the United States. The Biden administration is to be commended for this action, which will welcome back visitors from around the world and accelerate the recovery of the U.S. travel industry,” association president and CEO Roger Dow said. “International inbound travel is vitally important to businesses and workers across the country who have struggled to regain losses from this valuable sector.”


I don't like the way this sounds but there's no point anymore with it running rampant here though I think testing should be required before getting on all flights since you're confined to the space and people aren't masking. Masking or testing. Ideally both.


----------



## lavaflow99

This is why you don’t want COVID. You just don’t know how your body will react. Some people have zero symptoms, some have mild symptoms and fully recover, some have symptoms for weeks/months/years and some die.


----------



## lavaflow99

Can’t fake these symptoms.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don't like the way this sounds but there's no point anymore with it running rampant here though I think testing should be required before getting on all flights since you're confined to the space and people aren't masking. Masking or testing. Ideally both.



Right. The call is coming from inside the house at this point.


----------



## BonBon

This week:

MIL is in hospital in ICU with COPD and shortly before we visited she was moved to CCU (mostly critically ill heart patients). 
Called up the nurses about the rules for visiting before flying out. The nurse coordinator says to test as soon as you land and before visiting the hospital.
I thought since the flight was only 1 hr I'd rather test on the day at home instead of having to do it in an airport so me and DH test negative. 
On the way to the airport, we received a message from BIL saying he also tested before the flight and showed us 2 positive tests with the question "Is this OK or not OK?"......

The first thing MIL says "who told you to test, you shouldn't have took the test"  She says she asked a nurse and you dont have to test to get in, you can still come because everyone has to wear masks. 

I freaking out at this point because we were supposed to share a ride, have dinner with elderly family and share a house with BIL and most obviously it's ethically mad to put these ill people in danger. I take the phone as DH is driving and ask " The nurse told you that BIL is allowed to come into the critical care unit with confirmed Omicron?" knowing the answer. She repeats that you dont need to test and it's silly and she doesn't know why we were told that. I say " to protect you and the other ill patients" then I tell DH to take the phone back as my frustration was rising lol. DH asks again about whether MIL mentioned to the nurse that he has an active infection and she admits no, she did not. 

BIL contributes that if it was any other flight for holiday he would have travelled anyway, but maybe he shouldn't come to the hospital trip -_-. We pull in and call him and he says he called the hospital to speak to the head nurse and asked if he could come visit with Omicron and she cussed him out   Thankfully that was the end of that. Makes me think if that was a normal visit he probably wouldn't have tested and we'd be sitting here infected right now. 

Other report

Only 5-10 % of people were wearing masks on the plane.


----------



## Lylddlebit

BonBon said:


> This week:
> 
> MIL is in hospital in ICU with COPD and shortly before we visited she was moved to CCU (mostly critically ill heart patients).
> Called up the nurses about the rules for visiting before flying out. The nurse coordinator says to test as soon as you land and before visiting the hospital.
> I thought since the flight was only 1 hr I'd rather test on the day at home instead of having to do it in an airport so me and DH test negative.
> On the way to the airport, we received a message from BIL saying he also tested before the flight and showed us 2 positive tests with the question "Is this OK or not OK?"......
> 
> The first thing MIL says "who told you to test, you shouldn't have took the test"  She says she asked a nurse and you dont have to test to get in, you can still come because everyone has to wear masks.
> 
> I freaking out at this point because we were supposed to share a ride, have dinner with elderly family and share a house with BIL and most obviously it's ethically mad to put these ill people in danger. I take the phone as DH is driving and ask " The nurse told you that BIL is allowed to come into the critical care unit with confirmed Omicron?" knowing the answer. She repeats that you dont need to test and it's silly and she doesn't know why we were told that. I say " to protect you and the other ill patients" then I tell DH to take the phone back as my frustration was rising lol. DH asks again about whether MIL mentioned to the nurse that he has an active infection and she admits no, she did not.
> 
> BIL contributes that if it was any other flight for holiday he would have travelled anyway, but maybe he shouldn't come to the hospital trip -_-. We pull in and call him and he says he called the hospital to speak to the head nurse and asked if he could come visit with Omicron and she cussed him out   Thankfully that was the end of that. Makes me think if that was a normal visit he probably wouldn't have tested and we'd be sitting here infected right now.
> 
> Other report
> 
> Only 5-10 % of people were wearing masks on the plane.


That type is selfishness has been the norm for a while.   Thank you for your honesty.   People need to know these mindsets and hear these examples.  So many people are out here knowing they or their relatives are sick while treating infection like a inconvenience instead of the pandemic that it is, as they place others at risk. I can't tell you how many times I heard at work, while I and they were  safe working from  home, a parent mention telling their kid to take finals (yes, with their classmates right before they went home) then rest knowing their kid was  are positive.  There are so many examples where an infected person is told to do what they planned to do, knowing they are positive  regardless of who they may infect.  If that parent takes the risk,  fine, but the selfishness of its impact on others is contemptible.  I sure thank you to noticing the lunacy of it all but I am glad you shared it.  I hear too many examples that remind me of yours  and it hear it from folks who feel comfortable working from home but don't hesitate to do regular stuff once they admit catching it.  The type of people who might make small steps that they don't consider inconveniences to avoid it but once they have it there is little to no regard for others.


----------



## BonBon

^ This is disappointing and disturbs me.

A couple of people were trying to suggest I am being over the top by trying to plan things out still, requesting tests and reducing my outings and it was starting to get into my head a little. Witnessing this behaviour has kicked me firmly back into reality.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Traveling to LA next month, Will be wearing my goofy face shield and mask in the airport and on the plane, and if someone says something to me, they might think I'm kin to Mike Tyson.


----------



## Nay

BonBon, your story reminds me of what we are currently going through.  So my MIL, her husband and her sister really wanted to drive to their family home in the country for a two-week vacation.  They are all up in age (they're all upper 80s) and this may very well be their last time to go.  The drive takes a couple days, and at this stage none of them feel comfortable driving that far.  But none of them want to fly because at their age and the way they toddle, that's a total hassle.  So my husband offers to drive them and take the vacation with them (which in itself is very generous of his time), and everyone is thrilled.  He told them all to make sure they are boosted and he's assuming that they've been pretty careful as far as their day-to-day activities.

Well, he just found out from his mom that her teenage grandson is coming along too.  He suggested to his mom that the grandson should definitely be tested before everyone piles into the car for this long road trip.  His mom got all offended and told my husband that the grandson has been vaccinated.  My husband explained that vaccination doesn't mean you can't spread Covid.  My MIL got pissy and said, "Well, I've got a bunch of at-home tests.  Why don't YOU take one." Look, lady, we wear our masks religiously and barely ever interact with anyone.  And my husband has no problem taking a test.  The grandson is out there doing who knows what, but she's mad cause my husband is trying to look out for everyone's well-being.  And now that MIL has shown her lack of concern for her own safety or the safety of her octogenarian husband and sister, it makes me wonder if she's even safe to be around her damn self.  Sometimes it doesn't pay to try to do something nice for someone.


----------



## Evolving78

@Nay 
That trip would have gotten canceled right then and there. They grown, let them figure it out.


----------



## Evolving78

This is like trying to get someone to wear a condom or get tested for STIs before you go there with them.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Evolving78 said:


> @Nay
> That trip would have gotten canceled right then and there. They grown, let them figure it out.


Why was I saying this same thing as I was reading that? As soon as I realized they weren't on the same page as me about testing, vaccinations, and/or masks, I'd be done. I would hate to be a part of the trip where one of them got sick.


----------



## dancinstallion




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

lavaflow99 said:


> Can’t fake these symptoms.



 OMG I wasn't ready!!! When he said his whole half of his face is paralyzed, he was not kidding!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

dancinstallion said:


>



Lawd.... 

These reports are scary. One of my pregnant coworkers just got over covid. She's due in August. I immediately thought about her with the reports of babies having later developmental delays.


----------



## Brownie

Evolving78 said:


> @Nay
> That trip would have gotten canceled right then and there. They grown, let them figure it out.


Agree…let the grandson drive them and stay home


----------



## dancinstallion

Israel sees 70% spike in number of seriously ill COVID patients within a week​


Spoiler



"The number of coronavirus patients in serious condition in Israel reached 140 on Friday, marking a near 70% rise since last week, with health experts warning that the current situation was “unstable.”  

While Israel has seen rising infection numbers for a few weeks, a rise in seriously ill patients marks a real concern as the country deals with the spread of the new variant BA.5, with experts warning that hospitals may need to reopen COVID wards. 

The number was up from 85 seriously ill patients on Friday last week.  Some 7,313 Israelis tested positive for the virus on Friday, the Health Ministry said. The reproduction number (R) stood at 1.31 as of Friday. 

The figure measures how many people each coronavirus carrier infects on average, with any number above 1 meaning the spread of COVID-19 is increasing. It first began to rise above 1 in mid-May, having stayed below that threshold for nearly two months.

The death toll stood at 10,882, including six fatalities over the past week.
“The data definitely indicates that the disease is active in the community,” immune system expert Prof. Cyrille Cohen of Bar Ilan University told the Ynet news site.
“The thing that determines the policy is not necessarily the number of confirmed patients but the condition of seriously ill patients. We need to understand whether they are experiencing the disease in a more severe way — and whether we will need to get ready to reopen COVID wards this summer,” he added.
Despite the warning, Cohen said it’s too early to know the severity of the variant that mutated from Omicron, known as BA.5, and whether or not it will develop into a new wave.
“We don’t know exactly what this wave will look like and whether we can call it a wave at all,” he said. “We are following the events in Portugal because variant BA.5 is the dominant one there and because its population is similar to Israel in size with many people vaccinated, even more so than in Israel.”
Cohen noted that morbidity and mortality rates rose in Portugal at the same time the BA5 variant started spreading.
“We need to realize that’s going to happen here as well,” he said, urging lawmakers to take action. “It’s an unpredictable and unstable situation regarding COVID. It will take months and even years before there is a significant decrease and we reach a more predictable scenario. But one must also be careful with making estimations,” he added.
Cohen said the effort should be concentrated on “actively encouraging herd immunity among the vulnerable and older population” by “calling people who haven’t received the vaccine and encouraging them to get it.”
He also advised wearing masks in crowded places like on buses and at shopping centers.
On Wednesday, coronavirus czar Prof. Salman Zarka said the new variant BA.5 is quickly gaining traction and is more resistant to vaccines than previous strains.
“The BA.5 strain currently accounts for about 50 percent of patients,” he said. “The strain caused relatively mild illness among young people, but we can see a rise in hospitalizations.”
He said BA.5 was replacing Omicron as the dominant variant, and that it will continue to gain ground.
Israel scrapped its indoor mask requirement in April as infection numbers dropped off sharply. Outdoor masks have not been required since April of last year.
Salman Zarka also said Israelis may soon be able to be officially recognized as COVID-19 patients based solely on a home test, under certain conditions, while at the same time the Health Ministry was working to expand test facilities."]


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> Israel sees 70% spike in number of seriously ill COVID patients within a week​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "The number of coronavirus patients in serious condition in Israel reached 140 on Friday, marking a near 70% rise since last week, with health experts warning that the current situation was “unstable.”
> 
> While Israel has seen rising infection numbers for a few weeks, a rise in seriously ill patients marks a real concern as the country deals with the spread of the new variant BA.5, with experts warning that hospitals may need to reopen COVID wards.
> 
> The number was up from 85 seriously ill patients on Friday last week.  Some 7,313 Israelis tested positive for the virus on Friday, the Health Ministry said. The reproduction number (R) stood at 1.31 as of Friday.
> 
> The figure measures how many people each coronavirus carrier infects on average, with any number above 1 meaning the spread of COVID-19 is increasing. It first began to rise above 1 in mid-May, having stayed below that threshold for nearly two months.
> 
> The death toll stood at 10,882, including six fatalities over the past week.
> “The data definitely indicates that the disease is active in the community,” immune system expert Prof. Cyrille Cohen of Bar Ilan University told the Ynet news site.
> “The thing that determines the policy is not necessarily the number of confirmed patients but the condition of seriously ill patients. We need to understand whether they are experiencing the disease in a more severe way — and whether we will need to get ready to reopen COVID wards this summer,” he added.
> Despite the warning, Cohen said it’s too early to know the severity of the variant that mutated from Omicron, known as BA.5, and whether or not it will develop into a new wave.
> “We don’t know exactly what this wave will look like and whether we can call it a wave at all,” he said. “We are following the events in Portugal because variant BA.5 is the dominant one there and because its population is similar to Israel in size with many people vaccinated, even more so than in Israel.”
> Cohen noted that morbidity and mortality rates rose in Portugal at the same time the BA5 variant started spreading.
> “We need to realize that’s going to happen here as well,” he said, urging lawmakers to take action. “It’s an unpredictable and unstable situation regarding COVID. It will take months and even years before there is a significant decrease and we reach a more predictable scenario. But one must also be careful with making estimations,” he added.
> Cohen said the effort should be concentrated on “actively encouraging herd immunity among the vulnerable and older population” by “calling people who haven’t received the vaccine and encouraging them to get it.”
> He also advised wearing masks in crowded places like on buses and at shopping centers.
> On Wednesday, coronavirus czar Prof. Salman Zarka said the new variant BA.5 is quickly gaining traction and is more resistant to vaccines than previous strains.
> “The BA.5 strain currently accounts for about 50 percent of patients,” he said. “The strain caused relatively mild illness among young people, but we can see a rise in hospitalizations.”
> He said BA.5 was replacing Omicron as the dominant variant, and that it will continue to gain ground.
> Israel scrapped its indoor mask requirement in April as infection numbers dropped off sharply. Outdoor masks have not been required since April of last year.
> Salman Zarka also said Israelis may soon be able to be officially recognized as COVID-19 patients based solely on a home test, under certain conditions, while at the same time the Health Ministry was working to expand test facilities."]


So many people act like it’s over..


----------



## dancinstallion

Evolving78 said:


> So many people act like it’s over..



Right. It is far from over. People are going to be caught slipping. 
 I think these new variants B4 and B5 are going to be as severe as Delta because they are multiplying in the lungs like Delta. While Omicron was multiplying before it reached the lungs causing more cases which in turn caused more deaths than Delta but it wasn't as severe. 

"Researchers in Tokyo said the new versions of Omicron may be more likely to cause disease than the last, according to a preprint study.5 In lab tests, when unvaccinated people recovered from BA.1 or BA.2 infections, they did not have sufficient antibodies to protect against BA.4 and BA.5, Kei Sato, PhD, a virology professor at the University of Tokyo and lead author on the study, told Verywell in an email.


Sato’s team also *found that BA.4 and BA.5 replicated more readily in human lung cells and caused more severe disease in hamsters than BA.2 did.* These preliminary findings suggest the risk of BA.4 and BA.5 to global health “is potentially greater than that of original BA.2,” the authors wrote."


----------



## lavaflow99

Geez......    And usually Israel is the first one affected by new COVID issues before we start seeing similar results in the US.  Sigh.....



dancinstallion said:


> Right. It is far from over. People are going to be caught slipping.
> I think these new variants B4 and B5 are going to be as severe as Delta because they are multiplying in the lungs like Delta. While Omicron was multiplying before it reached the lungs causing more cases which in turn caused more deaths than Delta but it wasn't as severe.
> 
> "Researchers in Tokyo said the new versions of Omicron may be more likely to cause disease than the last, according to a preprint study.5 In lab tests, when unvaccinated people recovered from BA.1 or BA.2 infections, they did not have sufficient antibodies to protect against BA.4 and BA.5, Kei Sato, PhD, a virology professor at the University of Tokyo and lead author on the study, told Verywell in an email.
> 
> 
> Sato’s team also *found that BA.4 and BA.5 replicated more readily in human lung cells and caused more severe disease in hamsters than BA.2 did.* These preliminary findings suggest the risk of BA.4 and BA.5 to global health “is potentially greater than that of original BA.2,” the authors wrote."


----------



## vevster

Evolving78 said:


> So many people act like it’s over..


I had a pedi today. The last time I was at this salon they had plexiglass and U/V disinfecting wands, made you take your temp, use hand sanitizer and mask.  All of that is gone except the clinicians wore masks and they used liners in the foot baths.


----------



## dancinstallion

I just found out an old classmate of mine just died yesterday from Covid in Arizona. Around 39-40 yrs old.
RIP Clint


----------



## SoniT

dancinstallion said:


> I just found out an old classmate of mine just died yesterday from Covid in Arizona. Around 39-40 yrs old.
> RIP Clint


I'm so sorry.


----------



## dancinstallion

SoniT said:


> I'm so sorry.



Thanks but he and I weren't close and disagreed a lot. I believe the last time we talked last year it was an argument (about overly sexualizing women) and I blocked him on Facebook. 
It still sad that young people are dying of covid.


----------



## BonBon

Anyone else feel like they are in a Final Destination movie 

The majority of my friends were covid aware, super careful and didn't get anything the whole time and are all catching their first case post April. Luckily all fine and experience it as a "bad cold" though my friends father caught it also and he ended up in hospital ( history of COPD). I know it's going to happen, just when I dunno, but these latest strains are something else.


----------



## PatDM'T

BonBon said:


> Anyone else feel like they are in a Final Destination movie
> 
> *The majority of my friends were covid aware, super careful and didn't get anything the whole time and are all catching their first case post April.* Luckily all fine and experience it as a "bad cold" though my friends father caught it also and he ended up in hospital ( history of COPD). I know it's going to happen, just when I dunno, but these latest strains are something else.


Did they let
their guard down
due to Covid
fatigue or have
they continued
religiously masking,
social distancing,
washing hands...etc?
IOW, living like
we are still in
March/April 2020
when people took
Covid seriously.

The folks at
my job who
got sick had
joined the chorus
that Covid is over
and stopped following
all guidelines.


----------



## Peppermynt

I know I feel like those of us who haven't caught it (yet?) are a shrinking minority. I dread catching it and am continuing to mask and distance (unless outdoors etc.), but am feeling pressure to get together with others who have moved on - not that they don't try to practice safe measures, but they seem to have spent less time reading about the possible long term health issues (and less time on the Herman Cain awards reddit) and are therefore less worried than I.

It's getting lonesome.


----------



## Kitamita

Peppermynt said:


> I know I feel like those of us who haven't caught it (yet?) are a shrinking minority. I dread catching it and am continuing to mask and distance (unless outdoors etc.), but am feeling pressure to get together with others who have moved on - not that they don't try to practice safe measures, but they seem to have spent less time reading about the possible long term health issues (and less time on the Herman Cain awards reddit) and are therefore less worried than I.
> 
> It's getting lonesome.


I am right there with you. We still mask and distance indoors and seem to be the only ones that do so when out.  Very few still mask here in Southern CA.  I just went to the 2:30 pm showing of Jurassic  Park and we were the only ones to mask.    

As an aside, my friend (flight attendant) just caught covid. She went back to work in April 2022 but she may have gotten a bit lax from her posts on social. media. Her new route is LA to Hawaii so she was enjoying herself.   But now she has been down for 2 weeks, her sister decided to fly out a month earlier (from NC) to help her. She said she "can't get over the hump" one minute she thinks she's on the mend and the next she's wiped out.    She lives alone so no one to assist plus her sister already had it so she felt ok coming out.

Suffice to say I am not trying to catch it, especially with the lingering effects of getting it. I will avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## BonBon

PatDM'T said:


> Did they let
> their guard down
> due to Covid
> fatigue or have
> they continued
> religiously masking,
> social distancing,
> washing hands...etc?
> IOW, living like
> we are in
> March/April 2020
> when people took
> Covid seriously.
> 
> The folks at
> my job who
> got sick had
> joined the chorus
> that Covid is over
> and stopped following
> all guidelines.


Nup.

One of them - both her parents had strokes during the pandemic and she cares her Mom is (near end of life dementia). She has been hardcore, but she contracted it taking her Mom to hospital. She was wearing N95 and staying safe in as much as she can control.

Another one got it at work. She stayed away from people and masked, but still caught it.

Another one can't pin it down it, but she was reliant on taking the bus a few times that week (masked and didn't sit next to anyone). She wears the cloth mask.


----------



## january noir

My brother-in-law didn't take the vaccine though he has a bad heart condition.  

To me, the decision was unwise.  

Anyhoo, his whole household caught COVID and suffered a moderate bout with the disease.
Fast-forward a few months later, and today he's in the hospital and will be there until a heart becomes available for a transplant.
That will be a long time.  

I am convinced that his condition deteriorated quickly due to him catching COVID.  Sigh...
Our family was baffled by their decision, but you can't tell grown folks how to live.  
I know they'll never tell me, but I'd bet he regrets that decision.  He's scared as hell, and I don't blame him.


----------



## PatDM'T

Unlike most vaccinated
people, my friend 
who is vaccinated
and caught Covid
and has had
it really bad.
Today makes 
Day 11.

He thought he
was getting better
after 5 days
then took a turn
for the worse.

His doc called
in viral meds
for him and
then he went
mute which is
worrisome.
But I'm praying
that he is
just focusing on
getting better.

That makes 6
people close to
me who have
caught it in
the last 3
months or so.

Three vaccinated
three unvaccinated.
All but one have
had mild symptoms.
One vaccinated
and one not
think they may
have long haul
Covid because
they stay feeling
under the weather.
One (unvaccinated)
has been having
the same headaches
he had when
he had Covid
but none of
the other symptoms.
The other (vaccinated)
feels like she has
flu all the time
and has had
to miss work
a couple of times
although she says
it is not
as bad as 
when she had Covid.
Both of them
keep testing negative
even with the
haunting symptoms.

There is no telling
what Covid will do.
It does not
seem to care
whether you're
vaccinated or not.

The conventional wisdom 
that being vaccinated 
means mild symptoms 
clearly does not
apply to all
for if it did, my
friend would be
back to normal
like everyone else.


----------



## yamilee21

PatDM'T said:


> Did they let
> their guard down
> due to Covid
> fatigue or have
> they continued
> religiously masking,
> social distancing,
> washing hands...etc?


It almost doesn’t matter what precautions you take, if no one else around you is taking them. We got it because most of the staff and students at my son’s school stopped wearing masks AND were not testing. My son continued to double-mask consistently everywhere, except for 5-10 minutes at lunch gulping down his food as fast as possible. But with multiple daily exposures - he was coming home with school-issued test kits every day - it was unavoidable. And many of his fellow students would simply toss the test kits, instead of testing after being notified of exposure.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I've definitely heard of an uptick of folks catching covid around me. Our county was just moved again from moderate to high levels of community transmission.


----------



## Everything Zen

It’s interesting because I feel out of order not masking outside when I’m socially distanced. Here in Chicago you see a mix of people outdoors and masked and I think that’s a good thing so even though I barely leave the house I wonder if I need to level back up to the 2020 pre-vaccination days. Perhaps that’s what I need to do to feel more comfortable with the whole situation rather than remain indoors and continue to let my mental and physical health suffer.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Weather? Ok. So planes can't fly when it's too hot? What do they mean by air traffic control?

It's almost like asking someone why they didn't do something and they respond with "Reasons".

Just say it's COVID.


----------



## Lylddlebit

oneastrocurlie said:


> Weather? Ok. So planes can't fly when it's too hot? What do they mean by air traffic control?
> 
> It's almost like asking someone why they didn't do something and they respond with "Reasons".
> 
> Just say it's COVID.


Planes fly in the stratosphere.  COVID is part of the issue but there a bunch of other issues going on in the world in addition to COVID.  There are a lot of atmospheric and Celestial events occurring right now.  They just get glossed over in the news and most people don't have the geek in me to really follow all the implications of it.  They just think the moon has another special name this week,a  meteor shower, a heatwave, yeah the space force was a waste of money,  Russia's oil outside of the context of many other oils sources, people suddenly going to space like excursion makes them want to go to, and some believe the only reason flights are grounded is due to COVID.  Ummm yeah.  It's a whole lot going on besides covid people just focus on what they want to do though.   Just take note of what you see ...there is a lot to see right now...even from the crib and on the ground.


----------



## BrownBetty

So many people I know have caught covid for the first time in the last 6 weeks, 10 - 12 people.  A lot of them let their guard down or attended an event then caught it.

I was on the phone with a friend, they were having coughing fits in the airport. I told them to get tested once they landed.  They were on vacation with a large group.

I saw them on ig at a family event indoors maskless.  I messaged them and asked if they got tested, "I'm fine and no."  I told them they were irresponsible.  People don't care anymore.


----------



## snoop

I'm finding that quite a number of people that I know have gotten sick in the last 3 to 4 months.  The first round was in March just before our March Break for the schools and the second round was a couple of weeks ago to now.  

What I'm finding, though, is that most are testing negative.  Fevers, heavy coughs, fatigue.  A lot of children.  But the problem is that everyone's tests are coming back negative.  These new variants aren't being picked up by rapid tests and sometimes not by PCR as well.


----------



## yamilee21

snoop said:


> But the problem is that everyone's tests are coming back negative.  These new variants aren't being picked up by rapid tests and sometimes not by PCR as well.


This has been a problem since Omicron first appeared in the U.S. last November. The antigen tests need to be redesigned, and the PCR tests probably need to be tweaked as well. But there is no longer any money for that, because a bunch of politicians truly believe that Covid will go away if we pretend it is over.

An early PCR test used to be able to catch Covid before symptoms started, the two days before the onset of symptoms. When my family recently had Covid, the PCR tests were negative  during the infectious, pre-symptomatic (or ambiguous symptoms) days. The antigen tests weren’t positive until the second day of obvious symptoms.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I've definitely heard of an uptick of folks catching covid around me. Our county was just moved again from moderate to high levels of community transmission.



Dang. I posted this last Wednesday.... and by Saturday I tested positive for covid. This is my second go-round. First time was in February 2021. I (thankfully) have less severe symptoms this time around and no fever. I felt like a wreck over the weekend and today (Tuesday) I feel like I'm rounding the corner into feeling better again. 

I'm pretty sure I caught it from work. They're doing more social events in the office again.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## dancinstallion

Fauci says he's taking 2nd course of Paxlovid after experiencing rebound with the antiviral treatment​
"After testing positive for COVID-19 earlier this month, Dr. Anthony Fauci said Tuesday that he has joined a growing group of people experiencing a Paxlovid rebound, following treatment with Pfizer's antiviral.

Fauci, 81, said that when he first tested positive two weeks ago, he had very minimal symptoms. However, when he began to feel worse, "given [his] age," he was prescribed Paxlovid.


Other than fatigue and a bit of congestion, Fauci reported that he felt "really quite well," and after his five-day course of Paxlovid, he tested negative with a rapid test.
However, after testing negative for three consecutive days, Fauci said he decided to take one more test out of precaution and subsequently found himself positive again on the fourth day.
Over the course of the next day, he began to feel "really poorly," and "much worse than in the first go around," he added.
I am on my fourth day of a five-day course of my second course of Paxlovid. And fortunately, I feel reasonably good. I mean, I'm not complete[ly] without symptoms, but I certainly don't feel acutely ill," Fauci said.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## naturalgyrl5199

TrulyBlessed said:


>


A supreme court justice.

Just slingshot me to the moon. To heaven.

I truly believe the rapture has occurred and we are just stuck here.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> A supreme court justice.
> 
> Just slingshot me to the moon. To heaven.
> 
> I truly believe the rapture has occurred and we are just stuck here.


Maybe there is a second boat for the rest of us. Ion know anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> A supreme court justice.
> 
> Just slingshot me to the moon. To heaven.
> 
> I truly believe the rapture has occurred and we are just stuck here.


Girl he just sitting there in that picture with his smug Uncle Rukus looking self.. A black man willing to sell his soul to burn this country down.. Is this what progress looks like? Sitting on the highest court of this land and this is where we are at…


----------



## lavaflow99

I saw another post by an MD who had COVID (twice I believe) who checked checked her T cell (a type of white blood cells in charge in fighting infection) levels and it was low. Low T cell levels is part of the diagnosis of HIV. Not to say she has HIV but the fact that COVID may affect/decrease T cell levels and make one more prone to opportunistic diseases by lowering your immunity.

I’ll see if I can find that tweet.


----------



## Lylddlebit

lavaflow99 said:


> I saw another post by an MD who had COVID (twice I believe) who checked checked her T cell (a type of white blood cells in charge in fighting infection) levels and it was low. Low T cell levels is part of the diagnosis of HIV. Not to say she has HIV but the fact that COVID may affect/decrease T cell levels and make one more prone to opportunistic diseases by lowering your immunity.
> 
> I’ll see if I can find that tweet.


I wonder if the "on thing in common" is Covid itself or  the Covid therapeutics that are specifically associated with and derived from treating HIV


----------



## dancinstallion

Lylddlebit said:


> I wonder if the "on thing in common" is Covid itself or  the Covid therapeutics that are specifically associated with and derived from treating HIV



No he said only one had covid.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> I saw another post by an MD who had COVID (twice I believe) who checked checked her T cell (a type of white blood cells in charge in fighting infection) levels and it was low. Low T cell levels is part of the diagnosis of HIV. Not to say she has HIV but the fact that COVID may affect/decrease T cell levels and make one more prone to opportunistic diseases by lowering your immunity.
> 
> I’ll see if I can find that tweet.


I’m not understanding what he is applying. Shingles is contagious and he said 4 family friends (not random individuals) contracted the virus. What is he getting at? They might have other incurable viruses going on that are dormant or active to make them more susceptible. Help me understand please?


----------



## Lylddlebit

dancinstallion said:


> No he said only one had covid.


Thank you for clarifying.  I was not able to see the string since I don't have a twitter log on...just the main link. If he is saying it is not covid do you know if he mentioned what the "on thing was"or if he mention vaccination trends  at all?


----------



## dancinstallion

Evolving78 said:


> I’m not understanding what he is applying. Shingles is contagious and he said 4 family friends (not random individuals) contracted the virus. What is he getting at? They might have other incurable viruses going on that are dormant or active to make them more susceptible. Help me understand please?



He and a few other doctors are saying something is triggering shingles in a large amount of people that are under 50, which is odd. They are saying they haven't seen this before the amount of people under 50 with Shingles. One or two cases here and there yes but this no.


----------



## dancinstallion

Lylddlebit said:


> Thank you for clarifying.  I was not able to see the string since I don't have a twitter log on...just the main link. If he is saying it is not covid do you know if he mentioned what the "on thing was"or if he mention vaccination trends  at all?



He didn't mention what the other thing is. 

Other people are alluding to vaccination but he didn't state it.


----------



## PatDM'T

dancinstallion said:


> He and a few other doctors are saying something is triggering shingles in a large amount of people that are under 50, which is odd. They are saying they haven't seen this before the amount of people under 50 with Shingles. One or two cases here and there yes but this no.



Unless I have
been living under
a rock, I did
wonder early last
year and end of
2020, why there
was a sudden
prodding from
CVS by way of
texting to go
get the shingles
vaccine.
That is not
something I recall
ever being in
my radar.
Flu shots, yeah;
not shingles.

A friend in her
70s was dealing
with a flare
up of shingles
while the rest
of the world
was focused on
Covid but she
did not immediately 
know what she
was dealing with.
Around the time
it was confirmed,
shingles vaccines
were now being
advertised as much
as Covid ones. 

I do remember
wondering whether there
was a connection
because it seemed
as if the disease
was suddenly in
the limelight out
of the blue.

I dismissed my
suspicions but now
I am back to
thinking it all
boils down to
Covid messing with
people's systems and
just leaving folks
more vulnerable than
before, except my
friend did not
have Covid...unless
the vaccines whose
MOA is to mimic
a virus has the
same effect?


----------



## dancinstallion

PatDM'T said:


> Unless I have
> been living under
> a rock, I did
> wonder early last
> year and end of
> 2020, why there
> was a sudden
> prodding from
> CVS by way of
> texting to go
> get the shingles
> vaccine.
> That is not
> something I recall
> ever being in
> my radar.
> Flu shots, yeah;
> not shingles.
> 
> A friend in her
> 70s was dealing
> with a flare
> up of shingles
> while the rest
> of the world
> was focused on
> Covid but .
> 
> I do remember
> wondering whether there
> was a connection
> because it seemed
> as if the disease
> was suddenly in
> the limelight.
> 
> I dismissed my
> suspicions but now
> I am back to
> thinking it all
> boils down to
> Covid messing with
> people's systems and
> just leaving folks
> more vulnerable than
> before.



In that same twitter thread a MD said her  T cells are low and she has caught covid five times. She and her followers believe covid weakened her immune system and is leaving her open to more infections. She said  no one else seems to be concerned but she is and she had to requests the tests to be done by herself.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

@PatDM'T 
I noticed the number of commercials for the shingles vaccine but I thought that was because it was new and shingles is terrible. Until there's more info, I'm gonna assume this is correlation. Not causation.


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## PatDM'T

And this is why
Covid will be
with us forever:


A couple of
people I know
have had Covid
then been sick
every other week
since they tested
positive that one time
except now they
are not giving
the ailment a name.

Either we are
back to the days
when folks did
not admit to
being HIV because
of the stigma, or
they just won't
test to find 
out because they
think like the
person mentioned in
that tweet above.

The folks in
question will not
mask or practice
social distancing 
because "fear is 
of the devil".  

I am so over
the BS, ya hear.
Done!


----------



## PatDM'T




----------



## Lylddlebit

PatDM'T said:


>


I was looking at that on Dr Campbell a few days ago.  It's very concerning.


----------



## lavaflow99

dancinstallion said:


> No he said only one had covid.


Ah interesting.  I didn't realize it was a thread.  I thought he was implying that they all had COVID.

So now I'm confused what he is implying....


Evolving78 said:


> I’m not understanding what he is applying. Shingles is contagious and he said 4 family friends (not random individuals) contracted the virus. What is he getting at? They might have other incurable viruses going on that are dormant or active to make them more susceptible. Help me understand please?


My PSA:

Shingles is reactivation of chicken pox.  Once you had the chicken pox, the virus lives in the nerves.  And when you are immunocompromised (high stress. poor diet, ill for example), it can cause the virus to reappear as shingles.  It is contagious to those who aren't previously immune to chickenpox (by vaccination or prior infection).









						Shingles - Symptoms and causes
					






					www.mayoclinic.org
				




Shingles is a viral infection that causes a painful rash. Although shingles can occur anywhere on your body, it most often appears as a single stripe of blisters that wraps around either the left or the right side of your torso.
Shingles is caused by the varicella-zoster virus — the same virus that causes chickenpox. After you've had chickenpox, the virus lies inactive in nerve tissue near your spinal cord and brain. Years later, the virus may reactivate as shingles.

Shingles isn't a life-threatening condition, but it can be very painful. Vaccines can help reduce the risk of shingles. Early treatment can help shorten a shingles infection and lessen the chance of complications. The most common complication is postherpetic neuralgia, which causes shingles pain for a long time after your blisters have cleared.
Products & Services​
Assortment of Products for Daily Living from Mayo Clinic Store
Show more products from Mayo Clinic

Symptoms​






ShinglesOpen pop-up dialog box
The signs and symptoms of shingles usually affect only a small section of one side of your body. These signs and symptoms may include:

Pain, burning, numbness or tingling
Sensitivity to touch
A red rash that begins a few days after the pain
Fluid-filled blisters that break open and crust over
Itching
Some people also experience:

Fever
Headache
Sensitivity to light
Fatigue
Pain is usually the first symptom of shingles. For some, it can be intense. Depending on the location of the pain, it can sometimes be mistaken for a symptom of problems affecting the heart, lungs or kidneys. Some people experience shingles pain without ever developing the rash.
Most commonly, the shingles rash develops as a stripe of blisters that wraps around either the left or right side of your torso. Sometimes the shingles rash occurs around one eye or on one side of the neck or face.
When to see a doctor​Contact your doctor promptly if you suspect shingles, but especially in the following situations:

The pain and rash occur near an eye. If left untreated, this infection can lead to permanent eye damage.
You're 60 or older, because age significantly increases your risk of complications.
You or someone in your family has a weakened immune system (due to cancer, medications or chronic illness).
The rash is widespread and painful.
 
From Mayo Clinic to your inbox​Sign up for free, and stay up to date on research advancements, health tips and current health topics, like COVID-19, plus expertise on managing health.
Email
Learn more about Mayo Clinic’s use of data.
Subscribe!
Request an Appointment at Mayo Clinic
Causes​





Shingles affects the nervesOpen pop-up dialog box
Shingles is caused by the varicella-zoster virus — the same virus that causes chickenpox. Anyone who's had chickenpox may develop shingles. After you recover from chickenpox, the virus enters your nervous system and lies dormant for years.
Eventually, it may reactivate and travel along nerve pathways to your skin — producing shingles. But, not everyone who's had chickenpox will develop shingles.
The reason for shingles is unclear. But it may be due to lowered immunity to infections as you grow older. Shingles is more common in older adults and in people who have weakened immune systems.
Varicella-zoster is part of a group of viruses called herpes viruses, which includes the viruses that cause cold sores and genital herpes. Because of this, shingles is also known as herpes zoster. But the virus that causes chickenpox and shingles is not the same virus responsible for cold sores or genital herpes, a sexually transmitted infection.
Are you contagious?​A person with shingles can pass the varicella-zoster virus to anyone who isn't immune to chickenpox. This usually occurs through direct contact with the open sores of the shingles rash. Once infected, the person will develop chickenpox, however, not shingles.
Chickenpox can be dangerous for some people. Until your shingles blisters scab over, you are contagious and should avoid physical contact with anyone who hasn't yet had chickenpox or the chickenpox vaccine, especially people with weakened immune systems, pregnant women and newborns.
Risk factors​Anyone who has ever had chickenpox can develop shingles. Most adults in the United States had chickenpox when they were children, before the advent of the routine childhood vaccination that now protects against chickenpox.
Factors that may increase your risk of developing shingles include:

*Being older than 50.* Shingles is most common in people older than 50. The risk increases with age.
*Having certain diseases.* Diseases that weaken your immune system, such as HIV/AIDS and cancer, can increase your risk of shingles.
*Undergoing cancer treatments.* Radiation or chemotherapy can lower your resistance to diseases and may trigger shingles.
*Taking certain medications.* Drugs designed to prevent rejection of transplanted organs can increase your risk of shingles — as can prolonged use of steroids, such as prednisone.
Complications​Complications from shingles can include:

*Postherpetic neuralgia.* For some people, shingles pain continues long after the blisters have cleared. This condition is known as postherpetic neuralgia, and it occurs when damaged nerve fibers send confused and exaggerated messages of pain from your skin to your brain.
*Vision loss.* Shingles in or around an eye (ophthalmic shingles) can cause painful eye infections that may result in vision loss.
*Neurological problems.* Depending on which nerves are affected, shingles can cause an inflammation of the brain (encephalitis), facial paralysis, or hearing or balance problems.
*Skin infections.* If shingles blisters aren't properly treated, bacterial skin infections may develop.
Prevention​A shingles vaccine may help prevent shingles.
People who are eligible to get it should get the Shingrix vaccine in the U.S.
In the United States, Shingrix was approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) in 2017. Studies suggest that Shingrix offers protection against shingles for more than five years. Shingrix is a nonliving vaccine made of a virus component. It is given in two doses, with 2-6 months between doses.
Shingrix is approved and recommended for people age 50 and older, including those who've previously received the Zostavax vaccine or had shingles.
The Zostavax vaccine is no longer sold in the U.S., but other countries may still use it.
The most common side effects of either shingles vaccine are redness, pain, tenderness, swelling and itching at the injection site, and headaches.
The shingles vaccine doesn't guarantee that you won't get shingles. But this vaccine will likely reduce the course and severity of the disease and reduce your risk of postherpetic neuralgia.
The shingles vaccine is used only as a prevention strategy. It's not intended to treat people who currently have the disease. Talk to your doctor about which option is right for you.
​


----------



## SoniT

My grandmother had shingles and she was in so much pain. The rash was around her stomach area. I've had chickenpox and hope I never get shingles.


----------



## dancinstallion

I saw an old coworker last night at a party. She would check on me from time to time over the years. She called me last year or year before and I didn't get around to returning her call.

I asked her which one of the men here were her husband. She said " I lost my husband last August."   

I was shocked. My mouth dropped cuz I didnt see that coming.
Of course I asked what happened and she said  Covid"

He was around 47 years old.  I feel so bad. I am still shook.

It bothers me that Covid can give a person a few symptoms for a few days and they are over it while others lives are taken. 

It is still killing men at a higher rate.


----------



## Everything Zen

COVID has finally hit home- but not exactly.

So the stepkid survived long enough to be shipped off to summer camp. Praise all the gods!!!!! Six glorious weeks of a child free home after more than 2 years of living up underneath each other right?! I tried to ship her butt off last summer but her behavior was so terrible that we canceled it. This is her last summer because she will age out and it’s a leadership in training program for kids 15-17 where they’re in charge of the younger kids and they also get paid. She’s foregoing the money and donating it to her grandfather’s church so it can count as volunteer work for school and college applications (because I’m brilliant). I did this more for myself than her because DH and I were on the verge of killing her.






						Children's Summer Camps in Wisconsin : Swift Nature Camp
					

Looking for Wisconsin summer camps? Swift Nature Camp is a Non-competitive, traditional coed overnight summer camp in Wisconsin for boys and girls ages 6-17.




					swiftnaturecamp.com
				




I‘m putting these fools on blast. They bragged about being one of the only camps in America that managed to go through the pst 2.5 years without a single COVID case. I was impressed with their protocols. Vaccines were not required but highly encouraged and she is vaccinated and boosted. You had to have proof of a negative test three days before, and SUPPOSEDLY the parents stay in the car to say goodbye with luggage in the trunk and then the kid gets another rapid test before getting on the bus. The kids have to mask up for the first week and take tests similar to the NBA protocol and then they enter a COVID free maskless bubble for the rest of the summer. Cool right?!

On July 3rd, DH and kid were horrified to see parents and kids mingling together by the bus when he went to drop her off. They didn’t follow any of their rules. A couple of days later we hear that there is a COVID outbreak, they would let us know if our kid was exposed or infected. DH calls yesterday to let the owner know that they broke all the protocols and we learn secondhand that our kid is positive. 

The rule was if your kid is positive you need to come get them but they changed course since 10 kids and several counselors are positive and don’t want to lose all that money. They are quarantining them per CDC guidelines and if they test negative two times in a row after five days they can enjoy the rest of camp. Well our kid got hit hard. She has all the symptoms and a 102 fever but she wants to try and stay. They want to move the COVID kids to another cabin that is about a 20 minute walk away and she doesn’t feel like she can do it. I ask the director what is her pulse oximeter reading? He was like “Oh yeah, I think we should take a reading.” These fools had a COVID prevention plan but not an outbreak plan. Today her temp is 101 and her pulse ox it’s 97%.  They want DH to do one of two things:

1) come get her even though she’s in isolation with the other girls and expose himself and our family.
2) come get her and take her to a hotel for a few days and then she can come back and go back into isolation and then try to have a negative test and continue camp (just stupid unnecessarily exposing him and our family to COVID)

It’s 8 hours one way. We can barely get a hold of the staff and they aren’t letting her have her cell phone. She wasn’t supposed to bring it up there but when she saw a whole bunch of other kids take theirs on the bus we told her to take hers. I went off on the owner saying y’all didn’t follow any of your other protocols and this is an unusual situation. The kids that got sick should be able to speak to their parents at all times if they brought their phones. We contacted her pediatrician for guidance and are just monitoring the situation because if he goes he’s going to have to take time off from work and quarantine with her and I’m going to my parent’s house.


----------



## BonBon

SoniT said:


> My grandmother had shingles and she was in so much pain. The rash was around her stomach area. I've had chickenpox and hope I never get shingles.



My Mother in law got it in mid 2021 and she still has severe nerve pain. I think there is a vaccine for shingles, but her doctor hadn't told her about it. 

*Postherpetic neuralgia* occurs if your nerve fibers are damaged during an outbreak of shingles. Damaged fibers can't send messages from your skin to your brain as they normally do. Instead, the messages become confused and exaggerated, causing chronic, often excruciating pain that can last months — or even years.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## dancinstallion

I haven't seen Dr Fauci, in public or zoom in over a week. I think his case with covid is severe.


----------



## PatDM'T

dancinstallion said:


> I haven't seen Dr Fauci, in public or zoom in over a week. I think his case with covid is severe.


You made me
do a search and
I found a vid
that was uploaded
4 days ago:


He does not
look well...
compared to say
how he looked
4 months ago


Wishing him a 
full recovery.


----------



## dancinstallion

PatDM'T said:


> You made me
> do a search and
> I found a vid
> that was uploaded
> 4 days ago:
> 
> 
> He does not
> look well...
> compared to say
> how he looked
> 4 months ago
> 
> 
> Wishing him a
> full recovery.



He seems out of breath to me and is pausing a lot compared to his other interview. I can hear him take breaths every time he pauses. That's not good.

Another website uploaded an interview 2 days ago but it was of him from a week+ ago.

Hope he makes a full recovery.

This new omicron variant has me on edge. It looks to be as severe as Delta with transmissibility and immune escape of omicron.

I read that the new variant is causing symptoms like viral meningitis.
Dh already had a headache and body aches out of nowhere. He feels better but a week later he says he just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Everything Zen

Update- we left the kid at camp in quarantine because it makes no sense to pull her out if she has mild symptoms and expose the house. The camp is being shady and doesn’t want the liability but sending kids home is unnecessarily spreading the outbreak. We confirmed with her pediatrician that she sounds ok, and we’re not being negligent having her stay put. Plus that camp cost 4k for the entire summer that we would forfeit.  
My dad tried to guilt me by saying “If it was you, we’d come get you.” I said, “We ain’t you and she ain’t me. I paid for this babysitter.”   
If she starts dying they’ll let us know.


----------



## Evolving78

@Everything Zen 
You cold as ice! Lol but this is a lesson learned. Covid ain’t over, and we all need to take a page from this and be cautious. Ain’t no new normal. This is a new reality that we cannot go back to the way things were. My child wants to go somewhere and I’m gonna ask if everyone will be tested. I had Covid and contracted it from going shopping with one person that doesn’t share the same beliefs as me and I don’t need that virus in my house again if I can help it.

 I got a relative coming to town and they wanna go and do. Well since they wanna come around me, they gotta get a stick up there nose, get their temp checked at the door, and sit here and eat pizza, because we ain’t going and doing nothing out in these streets.


----------



## SoniT

I saw Dr. Fauci on TV this morning and he sounds like his old self. I think he's doing better.

Covid finally got to me. I don't have chest congestion but I have nasal congestion/stuffy head. My first symptoms were a sore throat, body aches, and then sinus pain. I've still been able to exercise and telework. I'm taking it slow but I'm not completely run down. Each day I'm feeling better. I'd say I'm about 95% better.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

A good friend of mine recently tested positive. She thinks she got it at a concert. While it was outdoors, there were a lot of people. At the time she thought she had a summer cold. She had a sore throat, cough, and was feeling a little out of it but she thought it was because of her cycle. A few days later her mother and another person she works with tested positive so she got tested and found out she's positive as well. She's vaccinated so maybe that's why the symptoms were so mild. I'm glad she's ok. I just hope long covid doesn't become an issue. 

Her experience really made me question how sure I am that I haven't had covid already. The symptoms have been so broad and are mild or nonexistent for some. I guess the only way to really know is to be constantly tested which hasn't been necessary since I've been WFH the entire pandemic. I think I've been tested 4 times. The first time was after being exposed. The second time was a requirement to see my doctor in the office. The third time was after being exposed. The last time and only self test was for my college reunion.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ exactly and with all the false negatives- why run through all those tests if you never leave the house or if you might have had a 101 fever and a tickle in your throat for an hour bc of allergies if you never leave the house? Those Abbott rapid Ags cost like 120.00 for a box of 8…

I’ve only been tested once as a requirement for surgical clearance.


----------



## Everything Zen

Update: they finally called. She’s on a camping trip with the other COVID campers.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> Update: they finally called. She’s on a camping trip with the other COVID campers.
> 
> View attachment 481637


They really ain’t trying to give that money back.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Everything Zen

DH’s aunt has been hospitalized three times this week after catching it for the second time at his grandmother’s funeral last week.


----------



## yamilee21

Everything Zen said:


> DH’s aunt has been hospitalized three times this week after catching it for the second time at his grandmother’s funeral last week.


That’s really awful; why do they keep discharging her though?

I attended a [Catholic] funeral this past weekend. It was way too crowded. The priest referred to the deceased as a “saint” during the service. Since it will be a miracle if no Covid cases emerge from this event, I guess that could count as her first miracle, which could put her on the path to canonization.


----------



## dancinstallion

Black Ambrosia said:


>












"It's about damn time" in my Lizzo voice


----------



## Peppermynt

dancinstallion said:


> View attachment 481647
> 
> View attachment 481649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's about damn time" in my Lizzo voice


Have they determined whether this can be used as a booster yet?


----------



## dancinstallion

Peppermynt said:


> Have they determined whether this can be used as a booster yet?



Yes It can be used as a booster too.


----------



## yamilee21

dancinstallion said:


> Yes It can be used as a booster too.


But it hasn’t been authorized for use as a booster yet. Don’t know what they are waiting for.


----------



## dancinstallion

yamilee21 said:


> But it hasn’t been authorized for use as a booster yet. Don’t know what they are waiting for.



Isnt all of the vaccines that are authorized available to be used as a booster? That's what I was told.


----------



## lavaflow99

Long thread but good info.


----------



## lavaflow99

dancinstallion said:


> Isnt all of the vaccines that are authorized available to be used as a booster? That's what I was told.


Yup ultimately. They like to do their research before making the declaration. Hopefully by fall you mix and match all these vaccines.


----------



## prettywhitty

lavaflow99 said:


> Long thread but good info.


Very sobering. Keep that mask on fam. I was working last week (hospital) and the respiratory therapist disclosed to me that they are keeping count of how many oxygen tanks they have on hand and that they have to ration it for our newborn resuscitations- don’t turn on unless absolutely necessary. Which has never been a issue before. Should we have a surge the way we have in the past keep in mind that resources will become more limited. We can’t just keep having cycles of full hospitals with a still slow supply chain…
I have a feeling this fall/winter season will be another wild ride.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Lylddlebit

Black Ambrosia said:


>




Those examples are a few of many reasons why I am grateful for the option to avoid exposure all together.  Most of the people I know with long covid push through the symptoms and just mention how thoroughly it sucks in passing.  So many don't really show how terrible it is unless you speak to them regularly. No one wants to die from covid but you don't want to live through debilitating consequences adjacent to it either.  Have I mentioned that covid continues to suck?  Not just catching it ....vaccine risk(when you are the one  who gets the side effect), long covid, covid itself... there are many areas to suck in.  Life is to flourish in not barely make it in shambles. Good enough ain't enough just because death was avoided but I still have hope that standard will be elevated to acceptable.


----------



## snoop

Black Ambrosia said:


>



Slightly off topic:  Only 1 man?  Do men not make vlog type tiktoks?  (Asking because I'm not on Tiktok)


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

COVID keeps getting closer. Sometimes I wonder how DH, myself, and my family have avoided it.

DH and I are having a wedding ceremony tomorrow to honor his culture. It's at a large outside park, with plenty of space for people to spread out and we're telling everyone to wear masks. People still largely wear masks in the Bay Area but I notice the numbers going down. Last week we find out the couple who's been helping us prepare and play a big role in some of the rituals contracted COVID along with their two toddler daughters and in-laws. Luckily neither DH nor I had seen them in person for at least 3-4 weeks and they are not coming tomorrow.

On Monday my youngest sister went to a funeral for a college classmate who died in a car accident. She gets picked up by a friend. I find out later that the friend's sister currently has COVID and is isolating. Her friend said he didn't realize COVID was still a thing and didn't mention it to my sister until they'd been in each other's company for hours. Luckily she's testing negative. She had contact with my dad who was going to be tested anyway for surgical clearance and that was negative.

And last night my BFF texted me that her sister's (who lives with her and her mom) boyfriend has COVID. My friend's sister was out of state on a work trip when he contracted it and she's repeatedly tested negative.


----------



## Evolving78

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> COVID keeps getting closer. Sometimes I wonder how DH, myself, and my family have avoided it.
> 
> DH and I are having a ceremony tomorrow to honor his culture. It's at a large outside park, with plenty of space for people to spread out and we're telling everyone to wear masks. People still largely wear masks in the Bay Area but I notice the numbers going down. Last week we find out the couple who's been helping us prepare and play a big role in some of the rituals contracted COVID along with their two toddler daughters and in-laws. Luckily neither DH nor I had seen them in person for at least 3-4 weeks and they are not coming tomorrow.
> 
> On Monday my youngest sister went to a funeral for a college classmate who died in a car accident. She gets picked up by a friend. I find out later that the friend's sister currently has COVID and is isolating. Her friend said he didn't realize COVID was still a thing and didn't mention it to my sister until they'd been in each other's company for hours. Luckily she's testing negative. She had contact with my dad who was going to be tested anyway for surgical clearance and that was negative.
> 
> And last night my BFF texted me that her sister's (who lives with her and her mom) boyfriend has COVID. My friend's sister was out of state on a work trip when he contracted it and she's repeatedly tested negative.


Somebody else just said they didn’t think Covid was a big deal anymore, since they weren’t hearing about it much.. Is it really like that with people?!?!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Just returned from a week long out of town beach vacation with family. My sister tested positive today, my dad tested positive today, and my mom and I have symptoms. I tested negative yesterday but am bracing myself. We’re all vaccinated and boosted.

Eta: Mom just tested positive. Day 2 and my test is still negative but I have the worst sore throat I’ve ever experienced since strep throat as a kid.  I have an appt in a few days for a PCR test. Some people are reporting it took them up to a full week of having symptoms before seeing a positive test with the current strain.


----------



## Everything Zen

DH brought it home yesterday with symptoms but a negative test. I knew this would happen eventually as he is unvaccinated. At times his fever has gotten up to 105- and I admit that I’m indifferent. Both my stepdaughter and I are vaccinated and boosted- but he is also careless with masking and now he’s being apologetic about his choices and trying to be protective of me- now it’s too late. I have opened the windows of the house and he is isolating in the stepkid’s room. He didn’t test positive until today. I am symptom free and calm. I am wearing my fit tested N95, taking my supplements (elderberry, ErmergenC) spraying the house down with Lysol, and sitting on the deck with my wine.


----------



## Plushottie

Everything Zen said:


> DH brought it home yesterday with symptoms but a negative test. I knew this would happen eventually as he is unvaccinated. At times his fever has gotten up to 105- and I admit that I’m indifferent. Both my stepdaughter and I are vaccinated and boosted- but he is also careless with masking and now he’s being apologetic about his choices and trying to be protective of me- now it’s too late. I have opened the windows of the house and he is isolating in the stepkid’s room. He didn’t test positive until today. I am symptom free and calm. I am wearing my fit tested N95, taking my supplements (elderberry, ErmergenC) spraying the house down with Lysol, and sitting on the deck with my wine.


Honey your name suits this so well. I have always wondered how those coupled/married deal with a partner who isn’t being cautious.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> A good friend of mine recently tested positive. She thinks she got it at a concert. While it was outdoors, there were a lot of people. At the time she thought she had a summer cold. She had a sore throat, cough, and was feeling a little out of it but she thought it was because of her cycle. A few days later her mother and another person she works with tested positive so she got tested and found out she's positive as well. She's vaccinated so maybe that's why the symptoms were so mild. I'm glad she's ok. I just hope long covid doesn't become an issue.
> 
> Her experience really made me question how sure I am that I haven't had covid already. The symptoms have been so broad and are mild or nonexistent for some. I guess the only way to really know is to be constantly tested which hasn't been necessary since I've been WFH the entire pandemic. I think I've been tested 4 times. The first time was after being exposed. The second time was a requirement to see my doctor in the office. The third time was after being exposed. The last time and only self test was for my college reunion.


You could test for antibodies. I’m doing great with a big spoon of cod liver oil a couple times a week. Zinc too. Still testing A, D, and zinc every six months.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> You could test for antibodies. I’m doing great with a big spoon of cod liver oil a couple times a week. Zinc too. Still testing A, D, and zinc every six months.


I don’t think antibodies stay in the body indefinitely. If I get tested today will it tell me if I had Covid anytime since the start of the pandemic? And are the antibodies unique for each variant where I’d need to be tested for each individual variant? I assume so but I’ve never looked into it.

ETA: Wouldn’t I have antibodies from being  vaccination? If so, testing won’t tell me if I’ve ever had Covid.


----------



## Everything Zen

Another thing I started today and will do daily is the Navage saline nasal rinse even though I have no symptoms. I need to remember to do this for my allergies and the new longer haired cat that we adopted. This may also help clear and reduce any potential expose viral load to DH.

Navage Nasal Care Starter Bundle: Navage Nose Cleaner, 20 SaltPods, Plus Bonus 10 SaltPods
https://a.co/d/49hKsua


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don’t think antibodies stay in the body indefinitely. If I get tested today will it tell me if I had Covid anytime since the start of the pandemic? And are the antibodies unique for each variant where I’d need to be tested for each individual variant? I assume so but I’ve never looked into it.
> 
> ETA: Wouldn’t I have antibodies from being  vaccination? If so, testing won’t tell me if I’ve ever had Covid.


Oh yeah, I forgot you got vaxxed. Never mind.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Everything Zen said:


> Another thing I started today and will do daily is the Navage saline nasal rinse even though I have no symptoms. I need to remember to do this for my allergies and the new longer haired cat that we adopted. This may also help clear and reduce any potential expose viral load to DH.
> 
> Navage Nasal Care Starter Bundle: Navage Nose Cleaner, 20 SaltPods, Plus Bonus 10 SaltPods
> https://a.co/d/49hKsua


I really like the NeilMed one. Please be sure to use distilled water. Not from the tap! Your post reminds me to get back on my flushing routine.

I will share that on and off through the pandemic I have been smelling cigarette smoke that isn’t there. It wasn’t until this year someone told me, that is a symptom of king COVID. I have never had a positive test. I am convinced I start smelling smoke whenever I’ve been exposed and maybe that’s my primary symptom. I am vaccinated and once boosted. Waiting a little bit to get number two.

Edit: not “king” COVID. LOL LONG COVID.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

If anyone gets the coupons from CVS, their 30 or 40% off coupons are probably the best discount you can get on the Navage.


----------



## Everything Zen

yamilee21 said:


> That’s really awful; why do they keep discharging her though?
> 
> I attended a [Catholic] funeral this past weekend. It was way too crowded. The priest referred to the deceased as a “saint” during the service. Since it will be a miracle if no Covid cases emerge from this event, I guess that could count as her first miracle, which could put her on the path to canonization.


I have no idea and apparently she’s on hospitalization number five now but now she’s staying in because of multiple organ decline. Her chance of dying on a scale of 1-10 is a 6. Sadly, she’s vaccinated and boosted. Bless her. 

DH is doing fine. Fever is gone and he’s mostly asymptomatic but he’ll be in isolation until Thursday. He asked for some popcorn and snacks so I went to Mariano’s and got that good popcorn they make in house- caramel and movie theater rich butter. He’s like this must be a bad batch bc the popcorn tastes all burned. I’m like you know COVID effects your sense of taste and smell. He was like  and he asked me to smell it. I’m like yeah it smells like caramel. Naw ninja that’s your diseased


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Everything Zen said:


> I have no idea and apparently she’s on hospitalization number five now but now she’s staying in because of multiple organ decline. Her chance of dying on a scale of 1-10 is a 6.
> 
> DH is doing fine. Fever is gone and he’s mostly asymptomatic but he’ll be in isolation until Thursday. He asked for some popcorn and snacks so I went to Mariano’s and got that good popcorn they make in house- caramel and movie theater rich butter. He’s like this must be a bad batch bc the popcorn tastes all burned. I’m like you know COVID effects your sense of taste and smell. He was like  and he asked me to smell it. I’m like yeah it smells like caramel. Naw ninja that’s your diseased


Reminds me of that post about all the negative reviews some candle site was getting about the candles not having any scent. I think it was during the height of the first wave.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

TrulyBlessed said:


> Just returned from a week long out of town beach vacation with family. My sister tested positive today, my dad tested positive today, and my mom and I have symptoms. I tested negative yesterday but am bracing myself. We’re all vaccinated and boosted.
> 
> Eta: Mom just tested positive. Day 2 and my test is still negative but I have the worst sore throat I’ve ever experienced since strep throat as a kid.  I have an appt in a few days for a PCR test. Some people are reporting it took them up to a full week of having symptoms before seeing a positive test with the current strain.



My results are finally positive


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> I have no idea and apparently she’s on hospitalization number five now but now she’s staying in because of multiple organ decline. Her chance of dying on a scale of 1-10 is a 6. Sadly, she’s vaccinated and boosted. Bless her.
> 
> DH is doing fine. Fever is gone and he’s mostly asymptomatic but he’ll be in isolation until Thursday. He asked for some popcorn and snacks so I went to Mariano’s and got that good popcorn they make in house- caramel and movie theater rich butter. He’s like this must be a bad batch bc the popcorn tastes all burned. I’m like you know COVID effects your sense of taste and smell. He was like  and he asked me to smell it. I’m like yeah it smells like caramel. Naw ninja that’s your diseased


That popcorn smells good, but taste dry and bland when you get home and eat it! Popcorn from hood at the gas station is better or Garrett’s! Lol


----------



## BonBon

Black Ambrosia said:


> I don’t think antibodies stay in the body indefinitely. If I get tested today will it tell me if I had Covid anytime since the start of the pandemic? And are the antibodies unique for each variant where I’d need to be tested for each individual variant? I assume so but I’ve never looked into it.
> 
> *ETA: Wouldn’t I have antibodies from being  vaccination? If so, testing won’t tell me if I’ve ever had Covid.*



@Black Ambrosia  I've had both tests.

The one that tells you your level of antibodies (which will pick up both natural infection caused or the effects of vaccination) and that result put me in the "high" category which I was happy with as I was 6 months post vax.

I went in to have the one which indicates if you've had a previous infection within the past year. It's specific - (I have to dig out the test name and what it looks for) so vaccination wont set it off. That came back as negative.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Has anyone here taken Paxlovid antiviral medication for Covid? I’m trying to decide if I should ask my doc for it or just power through.


----------



## SoniT

TrulyBlessed said:


> Has anyone here taken Paxlovid antiviral medication for Covid? I’m trying to decide if I should ask my doc for it or just power through.


I just powered through. My symptoms weren't too severe. It felt like I had a bad cold.


----------



## lavaflow99

TrulyBlessed said:


> Has anyone here taken Paxlovid antiviral medication for Covid? I’m trying to decide if I should ask my doc for it or just power through.


I have heard from a colleague as well as read many cases of people having rebound symptoms after taking Paxlovid.  They get better after the meds but then all the symptoms return.  

I declined it when it was offered.  If your symptoms are mild (like a bad cold), I would just power through.


----------



## lavaflow99

A new virus wants to come out and play!!









						Virus that can cause severe illness in babies seen in multiple states, CDC cautions
					

Cases of parechovirus have been seen in newborns and young infants since May, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Virus that can cause severe illness in babies seen in multiple states, CDC cautions​Cases of parechovirus have been seen in newborns and young infants since May, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.



Link copied

SAVECreate your free profile or log in to save this article
July 15, 2022, 12:39 AM EDT
By Tim Stelloh
Health care providers in multiple states have reported a virus that can cause seizures, meningitis and other severe illnesses in infants under 3 months old, federal officials said Tuesday.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention issued an alert notifying doctors and public health departments that cases of parechovirus have been seen in newborns and young infants since May.

The alert doesn't say which states have seen infections in young children or how many cases have been reported.
The advisory notes that because there is no systematic surveillance for parechovirus it isn't clear how the number of cases compares to earlier seasons. But increased testing in recent years could account for a higher number of cases, the agency said.
Every positive case recorded by the agency has involved PeV-A3, the type of parechovirus that most often causes severe disease, the CDC said.

The virus, a common childhood pathogen thatcirculates in the summer and fall and spreads through sneezing, coughing, saliva and feces, causes less serious illness in children older than 6 months, the agency said. Symptoms include a rash, an upper respiratory tract infection and fever.

Experts who have examined the spinal fluid of babies with severe parechovirus infections have found that their white blood cells have vanished or nearly disappeared.

There is no treatment for the virus.
The alert encourages doctors to test for the virus and to keep infants hospitalized with infections together to avoid spreading the disease to nurseries or neonatal intensive care units.
CORRECTION (July 15, 2022, 12 p.m. ET): A previous version of this article misstated when the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention issued an alert about cases of parechovirus. It was Tuesday, not Thursday.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> DH is doing fine. Fever is gone and he’s mostly asymptomatic but he’ll be in isolation until Thursday. He asked for some popcorn and snacks so I went to Mariano’s and got that good popcorn they make in house- caramel and movie theater rich butter. He’*s like this must be a bad batch bc the popcorn tastes all burned. I’m like you know COVID effects your sense of taste and smell. *He was like  and he asked me to smell it. I’m like yeah it smells like caramel. Naw ninja that’s your diseased


 I hope your dh gets better.  The loss or alteration of taste and smell isn't going to kill anybody but people really take for granted how Covid can change your brain.  I would be beside myself if I had to go from regla smell and taste to what some of the Covid people go through especially the ones where everything smells and tastes like garbage.


----------



## charmingt




----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


> Has anyone here taken Paxlovid antiviral medication for Covid? I’m trying to decide if I should ask my doc for it or just power through.


@TrulyBlessed I did. I have multiple comorbidities, and cannot “take my chances” with Covid. My symptoms started about 48 hours before I was able to take my first dose, and I had to take a modified course of Paxlovid due to one of my health conditions. My worst symptoms continued about 36 hours after I started taking it, but decreased substantially afterward. I did not get rebound symptoms afterward. The only side effect I noticed from the Paxlovid was a metallic taste that ended as soon as I stopped taking it. (I did not lose my sense of taste/smell from Covid.)

I can’t say for sure how much Paxlovid helped; we were taking extra vitamins, and drinking home remedy teas and broths at the same time. It’s been just about 2 months since we had Covid; my kids are fully recovered, but I don’t have quite the same energy level yet, and I still get tired more easily after most activities.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I deleted the covid direct I just posted because it has some strong language and replaced it with the main link to his page.  Dr Prasad generally has some good videos.  His recent video about resentment some doctors display after contracting covid.  I don't expect doctors to be inhuman and unbothered by catching covid but  Dr Prasad makes valid points.  I definitely think regular exposure to the virus is a ticking clock to catch it.  I watched his Angry Doctors video that got posted today.  For the record, I generally agree with is concerns.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUibd0E2kdF9N9e-EmIbUew


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> I hope your dh gets better.  The loss or alteration of taste and smell isn't going to kill anybody but people really take for granted how Covid can change your brain.  I would be beside myself if I had to go from regla smell and taste to what some of the Covid people go through especially the ones where everything smells and tastes like garbage.


I still say his case is relatively mild - he’s experiencing upper abdominal cramping that keeps him up at night seems localized to the transverse colon, fatigue, swollen glands, stabbing localized headache that comes and goes, body aches and pains, and hypersensitive skin. At first I was just angry with him but this ice queen may melt just a tad because now the it hit home he seems concerned. I am still without symptoms but took a test today just to confirm; negative. He wasted a test today- shocked that he was still positive. I mean- DUH


----------



## Peppermynt

Lylddlebit said:


> I deleted the covid direct I just posted because it has some strong language and replaced it with the main link to his page.  Dr Prasad generally has some good videos.  His recent video about resentment some doctors display after contracting covid.  I don't expect doctors to be inhuman and unbothered by catching covid but  Dr Prasad makes valid points.  I definitely think regular exposure to the virus is a ticking clock to catch it.  I watched his Angry Doctors video that got posted today.  For the record, I generally agree with is concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUibd0E2kdF9N9e-EmIbUew


I'm halfway through the Angry Docs video and honestly I disagree with most of what he is saying. Stop making excuses for the general (GQP) public being willfully ignorant and un-empathetic to others (the immune system compromised, the elderly, babies, etc etc.). Until the $h hits the fan and they end up with covid then all of a sudden "Covid is no joke" while they're prepping to be intubated. And stop with all the "I'm really worried when doctors feel this way "woo-wooing. I do believe that doctors and nurses have a right to be angry over this whole situation. 

I completely completely completely agree with the Angry Docs. Just wear the  mask.


----------



## Lylddlebit

We disagree then.  The idea of of anyone hospitalized during this most recent strain getting less than the "standard of care" because their doctor is pissed is scary though.  I'd expect anyone who is responsible to get upset about catching covid.  However in the wake of folks getting first time passports during the pandemic and looking for blame after they get back from vacation, that large gathering, being vaccine free during a pandemic  (that is the camp I am in ), don' wear masks or are in situations where they are exposed to the virus regularly is short-sighted.   We are in the middle of a whole pandemic where every risk we take can get us sick.  Getting upset about getting sick is human  but acting like everyone else is less responsible than that risk we chose  to take and justify  once one tests positive isn't productive. Certainly not as productive as mitigating which risk(s) we individually find justification to take. Every risk one takes is a risk and most of us don't control other people.


Peppermynt said:


> I'm halfway through the Angry Docs video and honestly I disagree with most of what he is saying. Stop making excuses for the general (GQP) public being willfully ignorant and un-empathetic to others (the immune system compromised, the elderly, babies, etc etc.). Until the $h hits the fan and they end up with covid then all of a sudden "Covid is no joke" while they're prepping to be intubated. And stop with all the "I'm really worried when doctors feel this way "woo-wooing. I do believe that doctors and nurses have a right to be angry over this whole situation.
> 
> I completely completely completely agree with the Angry Docs. Just wear the  mask.


----------



## Peppermynt

Lylddlebit said:


> We disagree then.  The idea of of anyone hospitalized during this most recent strain getting less than the "standard of care" because their doctor is pissed is scary though.  I'd expect anyone who is responsible to get upset about catching covid.  However in the wake of folks getting first time passports during the pandemic and looking for blame after they get back from vacation, that large gathering, being vaccine free during a pandemic  (that is the camp I am in ), don' wear masks or are in situations where they are exposed to the virus regularly is short-sighted.   We are in the middle of a whole pandemic where every risk we take can get us sick.  Getting upset about getting sick is human  but acting like everyone else is less responsible than that risk we chose  to take and justify  once one tests positive isn't productive. Certainly not as productive as mitigating which risk(s) we individually find justification to take. Every risk one takes is a risk and most of us don't control other people.


Maybe I need to read all of those doc rants but I missed where any doc said they wouldn’t fulfill their oath and provide adequate care.

And frankly they (unmasked COVID deniers) are being irresponsible. In many cases willfully irresponsible.

So yes we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Peppermynt said:


> Maybe I need to read all of those doc rants but I missed where any doc said they wouldn’t fulfill their oath and provide adequate care.
> 
> And frankly they (unmasked COVID deniers) are being irresponsible. In many cases willfully irresponsible.
> 
> So yes we can agree to disagree.


I can see my point is getting lost.   The rants don't prove doctors being negligent but compassion fatigue is a valid area of consideration when seeking care.
I do agree not wearing masks is irresponsible in public settings. I personally would not go that route. The problem is there is no blood test or mask wearing card to prove you have been masking the whole pandemic once you are hospitalized.  You can't prove responsibility when your body begs help that only a doctor can provide. If one gets sicks and goes to the hospital they just go there for help and how responsible they are in real life doesn't stop bias.  However when I see evidence of negative bias, that does impact where I would personally receive care and to whom I would allow to care for me and my family. I went to urgent care one time during this pandemic when my child go injured(and it was one of those facilities that have other specialities in the building that I had been to before and trusted) .  I took my child  to a black practitioner who was part of my community and treated me and my baby right.  A facility where rapport was established and I didn't have to question bias.  Just putting it on your radar.  A lot of times people don't question who treats them when they need care, but I would not be that passive when a negative tone is established by a specific practitioner and there is the option to go elsewhere.  My first choice would be established rapport, good reputation or a trusted provider.  We can disagree on the opinion of the video but I hope that explains my point better.

For anyone who is comfortable with that specific doctor who was traveling while Covid positive and "pissed at the world" in the video content, good luck to them as a patient.  I hope that provider assumes they wore the mask once he has their chart.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> I still say his case is relatively mild - h*e’s experiencing upper abdominal cramping that keeps him up at night seems localized to the transverse colon, fatigue, swollen glands, stabbing localized headache that comes and goes, body aches and pains, and hypersensitive skin.* At first I was just angry with him but this ice queen may melt just a tad because now the it hit home he seems concerned. I am still without symptoms but took a test today just to confirm; negative. He wasted a test today- shocked that he was still positive. I mean- DUH


Mild Covid symptoms don't sound mild.   It's obviously better than a ventilator but that's some poo to go through right here.


----------



## Peppermynt

I respect your point and would also not go back to a practitioner with whom I've had a bad experience. (The last thing I am is passive and soft spoken .) Feeling comfortable and trusting the doctors, nurse practitioners, etc you depend on is absolutely critical.

And if a doctor/NP asks if you've been vaccinated when you're struggling for breath and you exclaim, heck no its made of aborted baby fetus ears, then I suspect they will draw certain conclusions (as would I). They're human beings too. I expect they'll do their job, but frankly too many everyday people haven't done their jobs - free vaccines if you're eligible, boosters, masks, distancing, etc ... 

So anyways, I guess we disagree on something but I guess I'm not sure what at this point. Peace.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Lord, what is this?!  Like Covid and Monkeypox weren't bad enough 
Summer is officially cancelled.

eta: Based on this, it appears to have 'Covid-like' symptoms,
"*Polio is very contagious*, and a person can spread the virus even if they aren't sick. *Symptoms, which can be mild and flu-like* (fatigue, fever, headache, stiffness, muscle pain, vomiting), can take up to 30 days to appear, during which time an infected individual can be shedding virus to others."

Link:  https://health.ny.gov/press/releases/2022/2022-07-21_polio_rockland_county.htm#:~:text=Polio is very contagious, and,be shedding virus to others.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Here we go, smh


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


> Here we go, smh



It's even reached the children.  

CDC reports the first two monkeypox cases in children in the US​By Brenda Goodman and Deidre McPhillips, CNN
Updated 2334 GMT (0734 HKT) July 22, 2022

(CNN)Two cases of monkeypox have been identified in children in the United States, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Friday.
The two cases are unrelated and probably the result of household transmission, the CDC said.
One case is a toddler who is a resident of California. The other is an infant who is not a US resident. Public health officials are investigating how the children were infected.






Monkeypox spreading in 'cluster events,' but vaccines can help stop it, local health officials say

Both have symptoms but are in good health and receiving treatment with an antiviral medication named tecovirimat or TPOXX, which the CDC recommends for children under the age of 8 because they are considered to be at higher risk from infection.
Since the monkeypox outbreak began in May, most of the cases have happened among men who have sex with men. However, anyone can catch the virus through close skin-to-skin contact. In the case of children, the agency said this could include "holding, cuddling, feeding, as well as through shared items such as towels, bedding, cups, and utensils."
The CDC says the Jynneos monkeypox vaccine is being made available for children through special expanded use protocols. The agency has also developed new guidance for health care providers about identifying, treating and preventing monkeypox in children and teens.
Dr. Jennifer McQuiston, deputy director of the CDC's Division of High Consequence Pathogens and Pathology, said Friday that the cases in children were not surprising and that the US should be ready to respond to more.






How is monkeypox being treated?

"The social networks that we have as humans mean that we have contact with a lot of different people. And while this outbreak is spreading in a particular social network right now, I think we've messaged from the start that there could be cases that occur outside those networks and that we need to be vigilant for it and ready to respond and message about it," she said.
"I know that in Europe and other places where this outbreak is also expanding, they have reported cases in children, in women. And I think the same thing is happening and expected to happen here in the United States," she said.
"There is no evidence to date that we're seeing this virus spread outside of those populations to any degree," McQuiston said.

Read the rest here - Link: https://edition.cnn.com/2022/07/22/health/monkeypox-children-vaccine/index.html


----------



## Everything Zen

I don’t have the mental or emotional capacity to process monkeypox or anything else right now. Even my therapist is tired of talking to me these days.


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> I don’t have the mental or emotional capacity to process monkeypox or anything else right now. Even my therapist is tired of talking to me these days.


Girl!! This whole thing is troubling!! Back to school is starting soon in major metropolitan cities!!


----------



## fifi134

Missing my own sister’s bridal shower today bc I tested positive this morning, and I’m the matron of honor.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^What did you test positive for because lately it’s hard to keep up?


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Paxlovid makes you feel as if you’ve been given lollipops made of earwax and instructed to suck on them 24/7 for five days straight lol. It works very well though.


----------



## fifi134

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^What did you test positive for because lately it’s hard to keep up?



Covid.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I was being facetious but not really. I’m sorry you have to miss such an important event- these are some really trying times.


----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


> Paxlovid makes you feel as if you’ve been given lollipops made of earwax and instructed to suck on them 24/7 for five days straight lol. It works very well though.


 That’s quite a description… I’m guessing you got the regular dosage instead of the modified one I took.


----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


>


This unspoken “herd immunity” by forcing everyone to catch Covid isn’t working. Instead of sending free tests that don’t show positive until people have been walking around spreading their “I think it’s just allergies” germs for days, how about sending free N95 masks?


----------



## awhyley

Covid-19?  Not Me!
Meet the covid super-dodgers​The no-covid club gets more exclusive every day. And some members have no idea how they’re still there.​July 21, 2022 at 7:00 a.m. EDT

Joe and Susannah Altman are serious poker players. Sometimes, when they play in tournaments, they’ll place what’s called a “Last Longer” bet with friends who see which of them can outlast the others. The pandemic kept the Altmans, both 58, away from the in-person tables for over a year — Susannah has lupus, and at the time, they were caring for a friend with cancer — but they came out of lockdown a little over a year ago, after getting vaccinated, and since then have had some close calls. The Las Vegas couple dined with friends who subsequently tested positive. Joe spent a day with their 25-year-old son, only to have that son be diagnosed with covid 48 hours later. Just last month, Susannah went to lunch with four friends, two of whom tested positive days later.

“Joe and I feel like we’re still in the Last Longer with covid,” Susannah said in a recent phone interview.
She said she figures it’s only a matter of time before she gets knocked out. That’s the way the game goes.

“At some point,” she says, “there’s only one person left.”

There are no winners in a pandemic. That said, if you’ve made it to the summer of 2022 without yet testing positive for the coronavirus, you might feel entitled to some bragging rights. Who’s still in the game at this point? Not Anthony S. Fauci. Not President Biden, who tested positive this week. Not Denzel Washington, Camila Cabello or Lionel Messi. Not your friend who’s even more cautious than you but who finally caught it last week. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimated that nearly 60 percent of Americans had contracted the virus at some point — and that was as of the end of February, before the extremely contagious BA.4 and BA.5 variants became rampant.


“I’ve always been doing strikeouts, and I don’t think that anyone else is doing them as much as I am,” said Luke Martin, a 30-year-old film producer, from his apartment in Brooklyn.
And what’s a strikeout?
“That’s when you take a hit of weed, hold it in while you rip a shot and then chug a beer before exhaling.” (Note: Do not do this, for any reason.)
Martin does comedy in his spare time and was joking — mostly. He did start doing strikeouts on Zoom calls with old college buddies at the onset of the pandemic shutdown and continued even when the world reopened. One by one, the people in Martin’s orbit fell ill with covid. But not him. Coincidence?

Yes, definitely. That is definitely a coincidence.
But among covid-deniers — the always-testing-negative ones, not the conspiracy theory crew — theories about the reasons for their good fortune abound.

“I must have superhuman immunity or something,” mused Kathi Moss, a 63-year-old pediatric nurse from Southfield, Mich.
Scientists have found no conclusive evidence of innate genetic immunity. “It would be extremely unlikely that any innate immune system properties could protect against all infections,” said Eleanor Murray, an epidemiologist and professor at the Boston University School of Public Health. But Moss’s ability to duck the virus — _to her knowledge_, we should add; a disclaimer that applies to all these folks, since in theory they could have had asymptomatic cases at some point — does cry out for an explanation. Consider that she’s a pediatric nurse who has been staring covid in the face (while fully masked) for 2½ years now. And that she rode in a car with her ex-husband, with the windows up, three days before he tested positive. And that a woman at the camp where she works every summer gave Moss a henna tattoo one day and reported a positive coronavirus result the next.

Moss’s mysterious good fortune has not made her less worried about contracting the virus. She wants to stay in the game as long as she can, because she knows it’s not a game at all. What Moss fears the most is the potential long-term effects of covid. “I just keep thinking, ‘I don’t want it. I just don’t want this disease,’ ” she said.

Sustained vigilance may be the sensible approach. But not-partying like it’s 2020 is only getting lonelier.
S.F. said her household has avoided covid because she feels uniquely vulnerable, not invulnerable. The 40-year-old mother of two, who lives outside Boston, asked to be identified only by her initials because she thinks continuing to practice conservative mitigation strategies could make her a target for online abuse. She has been especially worried about her 4½-year-old daughter, who was born prematurely. And now that everyone seems to have let their guard down, protecting that child feels harder than ever. No one else is masking at the playground. It’s tricky to explain to friends that they are only comfortable gathering outdoors and still prefer to practice social distancing. “I feel like I’m forced to choose between my kids’ socialization and their safety,” S.F. said.

Lucas Rivas has immunocompromised parents, so he’s tried to be as safe as possible. He’s also a 27-year-old who wants to have a social life, but who has passed on more nights out than he cares to remember.

“All these people my age were living their lives and, you know, I was really kind of living in fear of it because I knew how prevalent it was,” said Rivas, who managed to avoid testing positive despite working as a medical assistant at an urgent-care clinic in Littleton, Colo. “It’s hard to walk out of the office and forget what you see there and go socialize and be in big groups and things like that.”
Over the July Fourth weekend, he couldn’t take it anymore. When a friend asked to meet at a bar, he agreed.

He had one drink, then another.
He sang karaoke with one woman, then kissed another.
He tested positive for the virus two days later.
“I was starting to think that maybe I couldn’t get it,” Rivas said from isolation, “and I was instantly proven wrong.”
He felt stupid, reckless, “like I wasted two years of heavy precautions.”

That kind of self-imposed guilt drives Katrine Wallace crazy. Wallace is an epidemiologist, but lately she has begun to serve as a de facto counselor/confessor for the covid-sick, comforting people who, like Rivas, have been devastated to see their streaks come to an end.
“There’s a lot of people who feel like they failed,” said Wallace, a professor at the University of Illinois at Chicago’s School of Public Health. “ ‘I’ve been so good for so long’ — I hear that every day.” She assures those people that they’re not bad — it’s the new variants that are bad. “They have done really well if they are just getting it now,” Wallace said.

In those moments, she tries to avoid mentioning that she herself has not yet tested positive. No need to rub it in*.*
Tony Freeman feels certain he’s going to get knocked out of the game by fall. Freeman, 63, is an actor who has been in the cast of “The Lion King” since it debuted on Broadway more than 20 years ago. In the past five years, he’s been a standby, ready to take over if another actor gets sick. Which has been just fine, especially this past year, when he’s been able to sit backstage, safely tucked behind a mask. But recently he was asked to take over the role of Timon, the meerkat, for four months on a national tour. The part has him “Hakuna Matata”-ing eight times a week while the unmasked masses cackle and cough and loudly prove to their neighbors that they know all the lyrics. (Bunch of hyenas.)

_It means no worries. . . _? Nah, not anymore. Freeman no longer likes his odds of getting through the rest of the pandemic unscathed. “I don’t think there’s anything special about my body,” he said. “If you saw it, you would agree.” Cast members test six days a week, and he’s just waiting for a second line to appear.

Pessimism is one way of protecting yourself. Everybody is in the game until they’re not. And bragging that you’ve dodged covid for 2½ years seems akin to chanting “Bloody Mary” three times while looking in a mirror. You don’t really want to tempt fate. Though maybe you can’t help yourself — whatever the consequences.
“As of today, I have finally tested positive for the iconic COVID-19 virus,” Luke Martin — he of the “strikeouts” — announced in an email to The Washington Post shortly after boasting about not having caught it yet.

Reached by phone, Martin said he wasn’t sure where he picked up the virus, but he has a theory on why it came for him now. He hasn’t done a strikeout in two weeks — ironically, he was trying to be healthier.
On Day One of his diagnosis, Martin reported feeling mostly okay, just a little tired and a lot disappointed.
“I made it loud and clear to all my circles that I hadn’t gotten it,” he said. “Now, the king has fallen.”
Last week, Joe Altman of Las Vegas took a calculated risk and competed at the World Series of Poker. He survived round after round, finally finishing 31st out of almost 8,700 players. He wasn’t the last one standing, but still — not a bad run.
Then three days after he busted out of the tournament, he busted out with a little dry cough. Susannah made him take a coronavirus test; the second line was faint but visible. Her own case was confirmed three days later.
“We’re out of the Last Longer,” Susannah said by phone. She wasn’t surprised. That’s just how the game goes.

_This is a developing story. Any subjects interviewed about not testing positive for covid might well, at this very moment, be testing positive for covid. 
They knew this might jinx it._

Link: https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...vkL5v_qsDz6Xzc8YPztezj0tqc5Qo1lPiP_29GnGPUHfM


----------



## TrulyBlessed

yamilee21 said:


> That’s quite a description… I’m guessing you got the regular dosage instead of the modified one I took.



Yes


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> This unspoken “herd immunity” by forcing everyone to catch Covid isn’t working. Instead of sending free tests that don’t show positive until people have been walking around spreading their “I think it’s just allergies” germs for days, how about sending free N95 masks?


The people that you see wearing masks now, are the only ones willing to wear an N95 mask. I don’t think this thing can be turned around.  I got my youngest boosted. We still practice social distancing and don’t do a bunch of outings, and we wear N95s and KN95s.


----------



## yamilee21

Evolving78 said:


> The people that you see wearing masks now, are the only ones willing to wear an N95 mask. I don’t think this thing can be turned around.  I got my youngest boosted. We still practice social distancing and don’t do a bunch of outings, and we wear N95s and KN95s.


I agree; the anti-maskers are a lost cause at this point, but I think people willing to wear masks might be jolted back to the seriousness of the situation if N95/KN95 masks were made more easily available. Except at Home Depot and Lowe’s, I have only seen N95s sold individually or in packs of two, and even then, it’s not in most stores, and the single mask still costs as much as a box of disposable surgical ones.  

Speaking of boosting, I went to the Dept. of Health vaccination clinic recently, and asked if they had any information on where boosters were available for kids ages 5-11. Three different employees (vaccination nurses!) had no idea that boosters had been approved for that age range, let alone where it could be done.


----------



## Evolving78

yamilee21 said:


> I agree; the anti-maskers are a lost cause at this point, but I think people willing to wear masks might be jolted back to the seriousness of the situation if N95/KN95 masks were made more easily available. Except at Home Depot and Lowe’s, I have only seen N95s sold individually or in packs of two, and even then, it’s not in most stores, and the single mask still costs as much as a box of disposable surgical ones.
> 
> Speaking of boosting, I went to the Dept. of Health vaccination clinic recently, and asked if they had any information on where boosters were available for kids ages 5-11. Three different employees (vaccination nurses!) had no idea that boosters had been approved for that age range, let alone where it could be done.


My youngest is in that age range. I had issues with getting my teens vaccinated at a well-known healthcare establishment. The information posted on the CDC website is as clear as day who is eligible. I won’t tell too much, since that provider will be reported, but there are some corporate vaccination clinics that are unorganized and unprepared, which is sad and just plain unacceptable. Just like in Florida how you have the state surgeon general trying to prohibit children from getting vaccinated. From my experience with getting my children boosted,  I realized again that all skinfolk ain’t  kinfolk. Now we have all of these viruses attacking our society due to their deliberate, intentional ignorance and selfish.

and the N95 thing is about the have and the have nots, which will create a hostile supply and demand issue.


----------



## Everything Zen

DH trying to convince me that he’s testing negative with a slightly fainter gray line. If you don’t get the hell away from me.


----------



## lavaflow99

Everything Zen said:


> DH trying to convince me that he’s testing negative with a slightly fainter gray line. If you don’t get the hell away from me.
> 
> View attachment 481809


Sir you are still positive  . Your poor husband…..trying so hard to get out of COVID jail


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Everything Zen said:


> DH trying to convince me that he’s testing negative with a slightly fainter gray line. If you don’t get the hell away from me.
> 
> View attachment 481809



He need to stop playing. When my boyfriend initially tested positive, his test looked just like this.

Speaking of which, I had covid (for the second time) about 3-4 weeks ago. I have no idea how he did not get it when I got it, especially because he refused to isolate and slept in the same bed with me. Then last weekend he went to his uncle's birthday party.... and by Monday, he is sick. We test. It's covid. I didn't isolate from him, but I did stay at home from work and stayed out of the general public. (I never got sick again.) I assume he had the same variant I did... but it's so weird that he was all laid up next to me.... and then got it weeks later from a social event.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ They’re saying those of us who tend to have allergies and asthma, sick with colds may have previously primed T cell immunity from a broader range of coronaviruses which could confer some protection.









						Scientists are narrowing in on why some people keep avoiding Covid. BA.5 could end that luck. — NBC News
					

Beyond behavior, a person's genetics, T cells and the effects of inflammatory conditions like allergies could influence their Covid risk — but only to a point.




					apple.news
				





Scientists are narrowing in on why some people keep avoiding Covid. BA.5 could end that luck.


Most people in the U.S have had Covid-19 at least once — likely more than 70% of the country, White House Covid-19 Response Coordinator Ashish Jha said on Thursday, citing data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


Many have gotten infected multiple times. In a preprint study looking at 257,000 U.S. veterans who'd gotten Covid at least once, 12% had a reinfection by April and around 1% had been infected three times or more.


This raises an obvious question: What is keeping that shrinking minority of people from getting sick?


Disease experts are homing in on a few predictive factors beyond individual behavior, including genetics, T cell immunity and the effects of inflammatory conditions like allergies and asthma.


But even as experts learn more about the reasons people may be better able to avoid Covid, they caution that some of these defenses may not hold up against the latest version of omicron, BA.5, which is remarkably good at spreading and evading vaccine protection.


"It really takes two to tango," said Neville Sanjana, a bioengineer at the New York Genome Center. "If you think about having an infection and any of the bad stuff that happens after that, it really is a product of two different organisms: the virus and the human."


Genetics could decrease the risk of Covid


In 2020, NYU researchers identified a multitude of genes that could impact a person's susceptibility to the coronavirus. In particular, they found that inhibiting certain genes that code for a receptor known as ACE-2, which allows the virus to enter cells, could reduce a person's likelihood of infection.


Sanjana, who conducted that research, estimated that about 100 to 500 genes could influence Covid-19 susceptibility in sites like the lungs or nasal cavity.


Genetics is "likely to be a large contributor" to protection from Covid-19, he said. "I would never say it’s the only contributor."


In July, researchers identified a common genetic factor that could influence the severity of a coronavirus infection. In a study of more than 3,000 people, two genetic variations decreased the expression of a gene called OAS1, which is part of the innate immune response to viral infections. That was associated with an increased risk of Covid-19 hospitalization.


Increasing the gene's expression, then, should have the opposite effect — reducing the risk of severe disease — though it wouldn't necessarily prevent infection altogether.


"It’s very natural to get infected once you are exposed. There’s no magic bullet for that. But after you get infected, how you’re going to respond to this infection, that’s what is going to be affected by your genetic variants," said Ludmila Prokunina-Olsson, the study's lead researcher and chief of the Laboratory of Translational Genomics at the National Cancer Institute.


Still, Benjamin tenOever, a microbiology professor at the NYU Grossman School of Medicine who helped conduct the 2020 research, said it will be difficult for scientists to pinpoint a particular gene responsible for preventing a Covid infection.


"While there might still be certainly some genetics out there that do render people completely resistant, they’re going to be incredibly hard to find," tenOever said. "People have already been looking intensely for two years with no actual results."


T cells could remember past coronavirus encounters


Aside from this new coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, four other coronaviruses commonly infect people, typically causing mild to moderate upper respiratory illnesses like the common cold.


A recent study suggested that repeated exposure to or occasional infections from these common cold coronaviruses may confer some protection from SARS-CoV-2.


The researchers found that T cells, a type of white blood cell that recognizes and fights invaders, seem to recognize SARS-CoV-2 based on past exposure to other coronaviruses. So when a person who has been infected with a common cold coronavirus is later exposed to SARS-CoV-2, they might not get as sick.


Direct To Your Inbox


Get the latest breaking news and must-read articles from NBC News


But that T cell memory probably can't prevent Covid entirely.


"While neutralizing antibodies are key to prevent an infection, T cells are key to terminate an infection and to modulate the severity of infection," said Alessandro Sette, the study’s author and a professor at the La Jolla Institute for Immunology.


Sette said it's possible that some people's T cells clear the virus so quickly that the person never tests positive for Covid. But researchers aren't yet sure if that's what's happening.


"It’s possible that, despite being negative on the test, it was a very abortive, transient infection that was not detected," Sette said.


At the very least, he said, T cells from past Covid infections or vaccines should continue to offer some protection against coronavirus variants, including BA.5.


Allergies may result in a little extra protection


Although asthma was considered a potential risk factor for severe Covid earlier in the pandemic, more recent research suggests that low-grade inflammation from conditions like allergies or asthma may have a protective benefit.


"You’ll hear these stories about some individuals getting sick and having full-blown symptoms of Covid, and having slept beside their partner for an entire week during that period without having given it to them. People think that they must have some genetic resistance to it, [but] a big part of that could be if the partner beside them in any way has a higher than normal inflammatory response going on their lungs," tenOever said.


A May study found that having a food allergy halved the risk of a coronavirus infection among nearly 1,400 U.S. households. Asthma didn't lower people's risk of infection in the study, but it didn't raise it, either.


One theory, according to the researchers, is that people with food allergies express fewer ACE2 receptors on the surface of their airway cells, making it harder for the virus to enter.


"Because there are fewer receptors, you will have either a much lower grade infection or just be less likely to even become infected," said Tina Hartert, a professor of medicine and pediatrics at the Vanderbilt University School of Medicine who co-led that research.


The study took place from May 2020 to February 2021, before the omicron variant emerged. But Hartert said BA.5 likely wouldn't eliminate cross-protection from allergies.


"If something like allergic inflammation is protective, I think it would be true for all variants," Hartert said. "The degree to which it could be protective could certainly differ."


Avoiding infection is more challenging with BA.5


For many, the first explanation that springs to mind when thinking about Covid avoidance is one's personal level of caution. tenOever believes that individual behavior, more than genetics or T cells, is the key factor. He and his family in New York City are among those who've never had Covid, which he attributes to precautions like staying home and wearing masks.


"I don’t think for a second that we have anything special in our genetics that makes us resistant," he said.


It's now common knowledge that Covid was easier to avoid before omicron, back when a small percentage of infected people were responsible for the majority of the virus's spread. A 2020 study, for example, found that 10–20% of infected people accounted for 80% of transmission.


But omicron and its subvariants have made any social interaction riskier for everyone involved.


"It's probably far more of an equal playing field with the omicron variants than it ever was for the earlier variants," tenOever said.


BA.5 in particular has increased the odds that people who've avoided Covid thus far will get sick. President Joe Biden is a prime example: He tested positive for the first time this week.


But even so, Jha said on Thursday, "I don’t believe that every American will be infected."


----------



## SoniT

Everything Zen said:


> DH trying to convince me that he’s testing negative with a slightly fainter gray line. If you don’t get the hell away from me.
> 
> View attachment 481809


Nope he's still positive.  When I finally tested negative there was no line at all.


----------



## Everything Zen

SoniT said:


> Nope he's still positive.  When I finally tested negative there was no line at all.


Exactly- just like my test on Monday.



And then he’s up in here coughing and fixed his mouth to say that it’s not a sign of COVID- it his body clearing the infection. OMG!!!! The denial and defensiveness is like fighting air.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

DD has tested positive after summer camp. It finally caught us


----------



## dancinstallion

awhyley said:


> Covid-19?  Not Me!
> Meet the covid super-dodgers​The no-covid club gets more exclusive every day. And some members have no idea how they’re still there.​July 21, 2022 at 7:00 a.m. EDT
> 
> Joe and Susannah Altman are serious poker players. Sometimes, when they play in tournaments, they’ll place what’s called a “Last Longer” bet with friends who see which of them can outlast the others. The pandemic kept the Altmans, both 58, away from the in-person tables for over a year — Susannah has lupus, and at the time, they were caring for a friend with cancer — but they came out of lockdown a little over a year ago, after getting vaccinated, and since then have had some close calls. The Las Vegas couple dined with friends who subsequently tested positive. Joe spent a day with their 25-year-old son, only to have that son be diagnosed with covid 48 hours later. Just last month, Susannah went to lunch with four friends, two of whom tested positive days later.
> 
> “Joe and I feel like we’re still in the Last Longer with covid,” Susannah said in a recent phone interview.
> She said she figures it’s only a matter of time before she gets knocked out. That’s the way the game goes.
> 
> “At some point,” she says, “there’s only one person left.”
> 
> There are no winners in a pandemic. That said, if you’ve made it to the summer of 2022 without yet testing positive for the coronavirus, you might feel entitled to some bragging rights. Who’s still in the game at this point? Not Anthony S. Fauci. Not President Biden, who tested positive this week. Not Denzel Washington, Camila Cabello or Lionel Messi. Not your friend who’s even more cautious than you but who finally caught it last week. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimated that nearly 60 percent of Americans had contracted the virus at some point — and that was as of the end of February, before the extremely contagious BA.4 and BA.5 variants became rampant.
> 
> 
> “I’ve always been doing strikeouts, and I don’t think that anyone else is doing them as much as I am,” said Luke Martin, a 30-year-old film producer, from his apartment in Brooklyn.
> And what’s a strikeout?
> “That’s when you take a hit of weed, hold it in while you rip a shot and then chug a beer before exhaling.” (Note: Do not do this, for any reason.)
> Martin does comedy in his spare time and was joking — mostly. He did start doing strikeouts on Zoom calls with old college buddies at the onset of the pandemic shutdown and continued even when the world reopened. One by one, the people in Martin’s orbit fell ill with covid. But not him. Coincidence?
> 
> Yes, definitely. That is definitely a coincidence.
> But among covid-deniers — the always-testing-negative ones, not the conspiracy theory crew — theories about the reasons for their good fortune abound.
> 
> “I must have superhuman immunity or something,” mused Kathi Moss, a 63-year-old pediatric nurse from Southfield, Mich.
> Scientists have found no conclusive evidence of innate genetic immunity. “It would be extremely unlikely that any innate immune system properties could protect against all infections,” said Eleanor Murray, an epidemiologist and professor at the Boston University School of Public Health. But Moss’s ability to duck the virus — _to her knowledge_, we should add; a disclaimer that applies to all these folks, since in theory they could have had asymptomatic cases at some point — does cry out for an explanation. Consider that she’s a pediatric nurse who has been staring covid in the face (while fully masked) for 2½ years now. And that she rode in a car with her ex-husband, with the windows up, three days before he tested positive. And that a woman at the camp where she works every summer gave Moss a henna tattoo one day and reported a positive coronavirus result the next.
> 
> Moss’s mysterious good fortune has not made her less worried about contracting the virus. She wants to stay in the game as long as she can, because she knows it’s not a game at all. What Moss fears the most is the potential long-term effects of covid. “I just keep thinking, ‘I don’t want it. I just don’t want this disease,’ ” she said.
> 
> Sustained vigilance may be the sensible approach. But not-partying like it’s 2020 is only getting lonelier.
> S.F. said her household has avoided covid because she feels uniquely vulnerable, not invulnerable. The 40-year-old mother of two, who lives outside Boston, asked to be identified only by her initials because she thinks continuing to practice conservative mitigation strategies could make her a target for online abuse. She has been especially worried about her 4½-year-old daughter, who was born prematurely. And now that everyone seems to have let their guard down, protecting that child feels harder than ever. No one else is masking at the playground. It’s tricky to explain to friends that they are only comfortable gathering outdoors and still prefer to practice social distancing. “I feel like I’m forced to choose between my kids’ socialization and their safety,” S.F. said.
> 
> Lucas Rivas has immunocompromised parents, so he’s tried to be as safe as possible. He’s also a 27-year-old who wants to have a social life, but who has passed on more nights out than he cares to remember.
> 
> “All these people my age were living their lives and, you know, I was really kind of living in fear of it because I knew how prevalent it was,” said Rivas, who managed to avoid testing positive despite working as a medical assistant at an urgent-care clinic in Littleton, Colo. “It’s hard to walk out of the office and forget what you see there and go socialize and be in big groups and things like that.”
> Over the July Fourth weekend, he couldn’t take it anymore. When a friend asked to meet at a bar, he agreed.
> 
> He had one drink, then another.
> He sang karaoke with one woman, then kissed another.
> He tested positive for the virus two days later.
> “I was starting to think that maybe I couldn’t get it,” Rivas said from isolation, “and I was instantly proven wrong.”
> He felt stupid, reckless, “like I wasted two years of heavy precautions.”
> 
> That kind of self-imposed guilt drives Katrine Wallace crazy. Wallace is an epidemiologist, but lately she has begun to serve as a de facto counselor/confessor for the covid-sick, comforting people who, like Rivas, have been devastated to see their streaks come to an end.
> “There’s a lot of people who feel like they failed,” said Wallace, a professor at the University of Illinois at Chicago’s School of Public Health. “ ‘I’ve been so good for so long’ — I hear that every day.” She assures those people that they’re not bad — it’s the new variants that are bad. “They have done really well if they are just getting it now,” Wallace said.
> 
> In those moments, she tries to avoid mentioning that she herself has not yet tested positive. No need to rub it in*.*
> Tony Freeman feels certain he’s going to get knocked out of the game by fall. Freeman, 63, is an actor who has been in the cast of “The Lion King” since it debuted on Broadway more than 20 years ago. In the past five years, he’s been a standby, ready to take over if another actor gets sick. Which has been just fine, especially this past year, when he’s been able to sit backstage, safely tucked behind a mask. But recently he was asked to take over the role of Timon, the meerkat, for four months on a national tour. The part has him “Hakuna Matata”-ing eight times a week while the unmasked masses cackle and cough and loudly prove to their neighbors that they know all the lyrics. (Bunch of hyenas.)
> 
> _It means no worries. . . _? Nah, not anymore. Freeman no longer likes his odds of getting through the rest of the pandemic unscathed. “I don’t think there’s anything special about my body,” he said. “If you saw it, you would agree.” Cast members test six days a week, and he’s just waiting for a second line to appear.
> 
> Pessimism is one way of protecting yourself. Everybody is in the game until they’re not. And bragging that you’ve dodged covid for 2½ years seems akin to chanting “Bloody Mary” three times while looking in a mirror. You don’t really want to tempt fate. Though maybe you can’t help yourself — whatever the consequences.
> “As of today, I have finally tested positive for the iconic COVID-19 virus,” Luke Martin — he of the “strikeouts” — announced in an email to The Washington Post shortly after boasting about not having caught it yet.
> 
> Reached by phone, Martin said he wasn’t sure where he picked up the virus, but he has a theory on why it came for him now. He hasn’t done a strikeout in two weeks — ironically, he was trying to be healthier.
> On Day One of his diagnosis, Martin reported feeling mostly okay, just a little tired and a lot disappointed.
> “I made it loud and clear to all my circles that I hadn’t gotten it,” he said. “Now, the king has fallen.”
> Last week, Joe Altman of Las Vegas took a calculated risk and competed at the World Series of Poker. He survived round after round, finally finishing 31st out of almost 8,700 players. He wasn’t the last one standing, but still — not a bad run.
> Then three days after he busted out of the tournament, he busted out with a little dry cough. Susannah made him take a coronavirus test; the second line was faint but visible. Her own case was confirmed three days later.
> “We’re out of the Last Longer,” Susannah said by phone. She wasn’t surprised. That’s just how the game goes.
> 
> _This is a developing story. Any subjects interviewed about not testing positive for covid might well, at this very moment, be testing positive for covid.
> They knew this might jinx it._
> 
> Link: https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...vkL5v_qsDz6Xzc8YPztezj0tqc5Qo1lPiP_29GnGPUHfM



Super dodgers or superspreaders like typhoid Mary? Every one they have come close to have or caught covid. I don't trust them.


----------



## lavaflow99

Strong work USA


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> COVID keeps getting closer. Sometimes I wonder how DH, myself, and my family have avoided it.
> 
> DH and I are having a wedding ceremony tomorrow to honor his culture. It's at a large outside park, with plenty of space for people to spread out and we're telling everyone to wear masks. People still largely wear masks in the Bay Area but I notice the numbers going down. Last week we find out the couple who's been helping us prepare and play a big role in some of the rituals contracted COVID along with their two toddler daughters and in-laws. Luckily neither DH nor I had seen them in person for at least 3-4 weeks and they are not coming tomorrow.
> 
> On Monday my youngest sister went to a funeral for a college classmate who died in a car accident. She gets picked up by a friend. I find out later that the friend's sister currently has COVID and is isolating. Her friend said he didn't realize COVID was still a thing and didn't mention it to my sister until they'd been in each other's company for hours. Luckily she's testing negative. She had contact with my dad who was going to be tested anyway for surgical clearance and that was negative.
> 
> And last night my BFF texted me that her sister's (who lives with her and her mom) boyfriend has COVID. My friend's sister was out of state on a work trip when he contracted it and she's repeatedly tested negative.


We had the ceremony last week and it went well knock on wood Praise God. No rumblings of anyone with COVID19 symptoms. Everybody except for one person was masked. We were outside and spread out as much as we could, plus with the dancing people were moving around a lot.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Eww why the monkeypox look like this   it's like those spiders that have all the baby spiders on their back.  I will spare you the gif. 


awhyley said:


>


----------



## Lylddlebit

dancinstallion said:


> Super dodgers or superspreaders like typhoid Mary? Every one they have come close to have or caught covid. I don't trust them.




The potential of that isn't lost on me.  However since so many nurses on here where able to take precaution to avoid catching it much longer than their exposure...I think it is more likely that steps for mitigation are effective they just have a shelf life as exposure increases. If a super dodger exists I would love for my household to be blessed with that gift lol.


----------



## Lylddlebit

lavaflow99 said:


> Strong work USA


I was trying to see if I could get the dashboard to break down the deaths and infections by partially vaccinated, fully vaccinated, boosted and vaccine free. I haven't found it just yet on this dashboard but I may be filtering wrong.   I am also finding different counties showing "suppressed" on their  county websites when it comes to reporting deaths for covid most recently .  I am observing the most people get covid between March and now than during the whole pandemic but don't know anyone personally who has been hospitalized  or died due to covid in this season which is not what I expected. I will keep looking at the data though.  I like to see the trends by vaccine status and past exposures.


----------



## vevster

I think my approach works and the vaccines make you more prone to catching it instead of less!  Let me not even start on garbage like Paxlovid!!!!

A colleage just called out today (vaxxed and boosted) saying she is sick and going for a covid test.

This is like the 3rd time she has been sick since Oct!  A young woman!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Do vaccines make people more prone to catching it or are people letting their guard down because they’re vaccinated and incorrectly assume Covid isn’t a threat?


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> Do vaccines make people more prone to catching it or are people letting their guard down because they’re vaccinated and incorrectly assume Covid isn’t a threat?


I believe it’s the latter and removal of the mask mandates.


----------



## lavaflow99

Black Ambrosia said:


> Do vaccines make people more prone to catching it or are people letting their guard down because they’re vaccinated and incorrectly assume Covid isn’t a threat?


Probably plays a role. Some folks think they are now invincible with the vaccines so their virus avoiding practices such as the masks and social distancing goes away.  Or those who got the vaccines who believe incorrectly that the vaccine prevents you from getting COVID.

Or since they know they know they will get less sick with the vaccine on board so  folks are more willing to risk it.


----------



## fifi134

It’s day 4 for me and all I’ve had (thank God) are coughing periodically, and sneezing, which is even rarer. I’m barely congested and even that only seems to happen when I’m laying down.


----------



## MamaBear2012

My inlaws are visiting. They aren't vaccinated. They did a whole lot of talking about how Covid wasn't real and all of that kind of stuff towards the beginning of the pandemic. How it was just like a bad cold...all of the usual rhetoric. Until...they got Covid. That was probably 6 or 7 months ago.

Today, one of my nephews asked my SIL to smell something. Why did she say, "I can't smell anything. I haven't been able to smell anything since having Covid."


----------



## Evolving78

MamaBear2012 said:


> My inlaws are visiting. They aren't vaccinated. They did a whole lot of talking about how Covid wasn't real and all of that kind of stuff towards the beginning of the pandemic. How it was just like a bad cold...all of the usual rhetoric. Until...they got Covid. That was probably 6 or 7 months ago.
> 
> Today, one of my nephews asked my SIL to smell something. Why did she say, "I can't smell anything. I haven't been able to smell anything since having Covid."


Girl! Imma pray for you. That relative that came to visit me got Covid! I knew that person was going to be a problem. Thankfully we stayed masked up around that person, didn’t hang around too long, and tested negative. I tried to keep that person away for two years!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Found out today that my sister and BIL tested positive for covid over the weekend. This is especially concerning since she has cancer. Thankfully her symptoms are mild. My BIL has been achy and his blood pressure was all over the place. I think he's been on paxlovid for a couple of days. My sister got the ok to take it today from her doctor. There was some concern about taking it with her cancer meds but they were already making some changes to her treatment so they worked it out. I'm talking to her about other stuff she can do but I'm hopeful this will be mild and pass quickly.

They have no idea where they got it. Their sons are both negative and they don't go anywhere out of concern for her health.


----------



## Peppermynt

Peppermynt said:


> My girlfriend who had a break through case in early August is STILL recovering. Her heart and lungs are not back to normal. She just finished 9 weeks of rehab therapy and they said she needs more but there’s a waiting list so she’s not sure when she can get it scheduled. Thank goodness she has good insurance and is able to be out on disability right now. She’s super depressed.


My friend has Covid again.  She tested positive this morning.

She caught it from her husband who had gone out and eaten with some friends. He was masked but had to unmask to eat. The rest is history.

She is LIVID. And experiencing severe symptoms right now. 

We're tired y'all. Someone please make it stop.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I have never tested positive but I believe I was an early catcher. I don't like being around ppl either so I have had a built in avoidance system since I became an adult and got the flu in college. I am team #IwishMasksHadBeenAThingEveryFluSeason


----------



## TrulyBlessed

What lol


----------



## Peppermynt

TrulyBlessed said:


> What lol



You breathe out through your nose too ... so we should stuff gum up our noses?  The 3 year old in me could have fun with this.

Hey, I have to try and laugh to avoid feeling despair so don't come for me.


----------



## Lylddlebit

I chuckled too.  I thought of  Violet in Willy Wonka(you know experimental gum, satire etc).


----------



## Everything Zen

So Lollapalooza teamed up with Hulu to live stream the festival and I’m watching this mess during Lil’ Baby  set. We are living with Omicron BA.4 and now Monkeypox on the rise- essentially 2 pandemics at the same time.

- packed to pre-pandemic levels
- ain’t none of these  wearing masks

I don’t  care whoever y’all Sky Zaddy is we need to get back to church:


----------



## snoop

Risk of shingles rises after COVID-19 infection: study​
Adults over 50 who have had COVID-19 are more likely to experience a shingles outbreak, according to new research.

A study published in the journal Open Forum Infectious Diseases last month looked at data from 400,000 people who had been infected with COVID-19 and 1.6 million who had not. It found adults over 50 who have had COVID-19 are 15 per cent more likely to develop shingles within six months. The risk grows to 21 per cent for those who have been hospitalized with COVID-19.

Full story here


----------



## yamilee21

snoop said:


> Risk of shingles rises after COVID-19 infection: study​
> Adults over 50 who have had COVID-19 are more likely to experience a shingles outbreak, according to new research.
> 
> A study published in the journal Open Forum Infectious Diseases last month looked at data from 400,000 people who had been infected with COVID-19 and 1.6 million who had not. It found adults over 50 who have had COVID-19 are 15 per cent more likely to develop shingles within six months. The risk grows to 21 per cent for those who have been hospitalized with COVID-19.
> 
> Full story here


A friend’s family all had Covid recently, but her spouse also developed shingles at the same time… as if Covid wasn’t already a miserable experience by itself.   Meanwhile, so many are nonchalant about catching it… “it’s just a cold” … yet new complications are continuously being found.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Black Ambrosia said:


> Do vaccines make people more prone to catching it or are people letting their guard down because they’re vaccinated and incorrectly assume Covid isn’t a threat?


My father's got heart issues, we're hoping for a transplant and one of his doctors had to postpone their appointment because he tested positive for COVID19. My father is a retired surgeon and his doctor told him he was vaxed/boosted and admitted he did away with masks and social distancing. He's the same age as my dad so he's in his mid-60s. This doctor works at one of the most prestigious hospitals on the west coast. He's better now but he wasn't doing well for a while and said he regrets letting his guard down. Many people still wear masks in public where we live so he must've been pretty reckless.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

A lot of old ppl coming down with breakthrough COVID. A lot are hospitalized for other things (heart issues, weakness, etc) and they have a cough and the hospital tests them, and they are often COVID+.

These people are OLD. They don't go nowhere but they kids and grandkids are infecting them. Then they are quarantined and cannot have visitors for several days. Its miserable.


----------



## BrownBetty

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> A lot of old ppl coming down with breakthrough COVID. A lot are hospitalized for other things (heart issues, weakness, etc) and they have a cough and the hospital tests them, and they are often COVID+.
> 
> These people are OLD. They don't go nowhere but they kids and grandkids are infecting them. Then they are quarantined and cannot have visitors for several days. Its miserable.


This is awful. 
 I've told the older folks in my life to mask, meet folks outdoors, and get boosted.  They don't listen.  They keep letting people into their homes. I tell them to at least make the visitors test but again no one listens.  I'm dreading when the temp drops.


----------



## SoniT

I'm at a hotel and it seems like me and the hotel staff are the only people wearing masks.


----------



## vevster




----------



## scoobygirl

My youngest sister got it after 2.5 years of avoiding it. She’s in North Florida but likely was infected out of town. It’s been almost 3 weeks but she’s still testing positive. She was symptomatic but feeling better now. Unfortunately her job expects you to come in after a week even if you are still positive 

I have a big extended family in FL and she is the first one in the family who’s gotten it. Seems like this variant is making its way through everyone who’s avoided previously,


----------



## yamilee21

An 80 year old woman I know attended a wedding Saturday evening. She tested a few times before she went; always negative. By early Tuesday afternoon, she had all the symptoms, and tested positive. The speed at which this subvariant is transmitting is insane.


----------



## Melaninme

vevster said:


>


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BonBon

The other boss in my dept is going through round two. His family had it earlier this year for the first time.

Interesting - he said that the home tests provided by the Gubment were consistently negative, but as soon as they went out and bought some other tests (nasal only) it was a strong red line. I only really have the NHS ones in my house atm.


----------



## Evolving78

…..


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Been a couple weeks since I recovered from Covid and I have a slight lingering cough which I hear is normal but the smell of burning rubber off and on throughout the day is driving me bananas! I thought maybe it was something in my home but I also experienced it for this first time today while driving.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My sister is on the mend but she can't taste anything.


----------



## BrownBetty

BonBon said:


> The other boss in my dept is going through round two. His family had it earlier this year for the first time.
> 
> Interesting - he said that the home tests provided by the Gubment were consistently negative, but as soon as they went out and bought some other tests (nasal only) it was a strong red line. I only really have the NHS ones in my house atm.



I wonder if the test are expired.  All the ones I got from the govt have a quicker expiration date.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

BrownBetty said:


> I wonder if the test are expired.  All the ones I got from the govt have a quicker expiration date.


I noticed this too.


----------



## yamilee21

Some of the tests have extended expiration dates; you can look up the specific test on the FDA website to see whether the dates were extended or not.








						At-Home OTC COVID-19 Diagnostic Tests
					

What to know about at-home OTC COVID-19 diagnostic tests; a list of at-home OTC COVID-19 diagnostic tests and expiration date information.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Black Ambrosia said:


> My sister is on the mend but she can't taste anything.



Wow  One thing I recently noticed that I forgot to do was switch out my toothbrush once I started feeling better. If she hasn’t done so she may want to do that. I hope things get better for her soon.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

TrulyBlessed said:


> Wow  One thing I recently noticed that I forgot to do was switch out my toothbrush once I started feeling better. If she hasn’t done so she may want to do that. I hope things get better for her soon.


I'll ask her about this. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

snoop said:


> Risk of shingles rises after COVID-19 infection: study​
> Adults over 50 who have had COVID-19 are more likely to experience a shingles outbreak, according to new research.
> 
> A study published in the journal Open Forum Infectious Diseases last month looked at data from 400,000 people who had been infected with COVID-19 and 1.6 million who had not. It found adults over 50 who have had COVID-19 are 15 per cent more likely to develop shingles within six months. The risk grows to 21 per cent for those who have been hospitalized with COVID-19.
> 
> Full story here


My MIL and BIL both have had shingles about a month after having COVID


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Ya'll please, please, please dont put masks on infants. I'm seeing this more and more. Something bad is going to happen if this keeps up. I just saw a 3 month old baby on FB with a mask on


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Lylddlebit

TrulyBlessed said:


>


"Not I "said the cat, dog, pig......"Then I'll do it myself" lol.

I will not be taking the CDC's  advice on this.


----------



## yamilee21

TrulyBlessed said:


>


So because some people refused to take Covid seriously, the entire society has to cave to them, and drop all pretense of even the most minor mitigation strategies… while the number of those disabled by Long Covid grows everyday, and the vulnerable/immuno-compromised are shown that they are considered expendable. And of course, people have lost all sense of being able to accurately judge risk, because U.S. public health agencies are too cowardly to be honest.


----------



## dancinstallion

My kids said only 25% of students are wearing masks and even the Asian students aren't wearing them. At the end of May around 50% were wearing them.

About a week ago the grocery stores in our area also took down the barriers between the cashiers and customers.

I guess everyone is saying covid is over.

I just ordered more kn95 masks in different colors cuz Ds likes to match them with his shirts.

It doesn't look like a new strain is active and b.5 is going down so I wonder if we will have another wave.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I was at the Social Security office last week. I had to wait outside for at least 20 minutes just to be allowed into the building. They only allowed people in 3-4 at a time. Masks are required and once you get through the metal detectors they have selected seats designated for people to sit on which are arranged to accommodate adequate space between people.

People still wear masks where I live but it's amazing how schools and restaurants etc. have relaxed mask and social distancing requirements but government buildings haven't. It's two different realities.


----------



## Plushottie

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> I was at the Social Security office last week. I had to wait outside for at least 20 minutes just to be allowed into the building. They only allowed people in 3-4 at a time. Masks are required and once you get through the metal detectors they have selected seats designated for people to sit on which are arranged to accommodate adequate space between people.
> 
> People still wear masks where I live but it's amazing how schools and restaurants etc. have relaxed mask and social distancing requirements but government buildings haven't. It's two different realities.


Schools want to go back to indoctrination and restaurants want money and get people back to distractions. It’s wild here in the Texas


----------



## Seattle Slew

Plushottie said:


> Schools want to go back to indoctrination and restaurants want money and get people back to distractions. It’s wild here in the Texas


No, that’s not the schools that’s the elected school board members pushing their political agenda. I just moved districts to a red county and it’s wild how these folks dictate school policy.


----------



## Evolving78

Seattle Slew said:


> No, that’s not the schools that’s the elected school board members pushing their political agenda. I just moved districts to a red county and it’s wild how these folks dictate school policy.


I agree. Public schools and school boards are extremely problematic and those political agendas that are being pushed has nothing to do with what really needs to be addressed. I am a stronger supporter of school choice. Schools that have predominantly black children have done them a great disservice, especially during the lockdown, and now thinking they can go back to business as usual is asinine.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

COVID has evolved to make you sicker quicker, new study finds​*The initial “wild type” strain of COVID detected in Wuhan, China, in late 2019 had an incubation period of around 5.2 days. *COVID’s Alpha variant—which burst onto the scene in the U.K. in December 2020—took about five days for symptoms to develop after exposure, according to the study.

By the time the Beta variant was discovered a short time later, the incubation period had shortened to 4.5 days. The Delta variant saw an incubation period of 4.41 days, and *Omicron’s incubation period is currently 3.42 days.*

Among all versions of COVID, the mean incubation period is 6.57 days, the authors found—longer than that of other coronaviruses that cause the common cold (3.2 days); common respiratory illness parainfluenza (2.6 days); the most common type of flu, influenza A (about 1.5 days); and rhinovirus, another common source of colds (1.4 days). The mean incubation period was longer for individuals ages 60 and older and 18 and younger, and for those whose illness was mild, the authors found.

*Studies have shown that shorter incubation periods “are associated with more serious disease,” *as was the case with fellow coronaviruses SARS and MERS, according to the study’s authors. But they did not draw any further conclusions about differences in incubation time in relation to the severity of COVID variants in comparison to each other.

*On the bright side, an overall decrease in incubation period means less time for infected individuals to unknowingly transmit the virus.*

Until earlier this month, when the CDC dropped much of its precautionary COVID guidance, the federal health agency recommended that those exposed to COVID quarantine for at least five days, and the World Health Organization still recommends quarantining for 14 days. 

The study’s authors pointed to their own research as a reason that different countries may want to rethink their isolation time recommendations.  

“Some countries around the world require close contacts to be isolated for 14 days,” they wrote. “However, with the shortening of the incubation period of new variants, the isolation period can be adjusted appropriately to reduce the pressure on the health system.”


----------



## Lylddlebit

Good Article @Black Ambrosia
The crazy thing is I don't know a single person severely sick with Covid for the first time during the pandemic and it has been like that since March or April.  I am not implying that people are not still getting severely ill and dying but since BA 5 hit, everyone I know who has gotten Covid has avoided severe illness whether vaccinated or not.  DH and I were talking about how we can plan to reintegrate into society on Monday .  We are still factoring  BA5 trends and vaccinated versus unvaccinated data.   When it comes the the vaccine he leans more towards J&J and I like Novavvax better of the vaccine options.  I have found better data that is aggregating information  based on vaccine markers.  It isn't the full shebang but it is much  better than I was finding previously.


Here is some of the information I look at for an idea. I want at least this for all states  of course....   "If I ruled the world"


			https://doh.wa.gov/sites/default/files/2022-02/421-010-CasesInNotFullyVaccinated.pdf
		









						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				








						COVID-19 Breakthrough Data
					

Cases and hospitalizations by vaccination status




					coronavirus.health.ny.gov
				








						COVID-19 Cases by Vaccination Status - Coronavirus
					

COVID-19 Cases & Testing Dashboards COVID-19 Vaccine Dashboards On May 19, 2022, the Cases by Vaccination Status dashboard was retired. You can view cases and deaths by vaccination status on […]




					www.vdh.virginia.gov
				








						COVID-19 Cases and Deaths by Vaccination Status Dashboard | Texas DSHS
					






					www.dshs.texas.gov


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This is silly


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I would’ve tapped into my inner Will Smith. How disrespectful!


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Yikes


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

DH found out a friend of his mom's died of COVID-19 this week after catching it at a funeral where she was the only person wearing a mask. She and her family weren't vaccinated because it was against their religion and they distrust the medical system. 

And one of DH's co-workers left work early yesterday because she wasn't feeling well and tests positive for COVID-19. Thank goodness DH always wears a mask and wasn't around her long.


----------



## BrownBetty

I went to help out an older family member last week.  I get there and they are coughing.  I asked if they took a covid test.  They respond no, they were fine.  I stayed outside then put on my n95 for the 3 minutes I was in their house.  

They tested positive the next day.  They are the 4th person I know with covid in the last week.  

Yall be safe out there.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

My coworkers stay getting Covid. One that I work closely with is on round 2. I’m so glad I’m working remote.

I had to go into the office today because a storm knocked out our power 2 days ago. Ordinarily this would be a problem for me but I only saw 3 people the whole time I was there and I don’t work with any of them.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Black Ambrosia said:


> My coworkers stay getting Covid. One that I work closely with is on round 2.* I’m so glad I’m working remote.*
> 
> I had to go into the office today because a storm knocked out our power 2 days ago. Ordinarily this would be a problem for me but I only saw 3 people the whole time I was there and I don’t work with any of them.


Me too. I'm so glad I work from home. I forever side eye DH's work because they can do their job from home yet they have to come in 3-4 days a week and many of his co-workers have tested positive.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

JIC anyone wants to grab free ones before the government stops giving them out. Pause starts 9/2









						Government to pause free at-home COVID tests by Sept. 2
					

Time is running out to order free at-home COVID-19 tests from the government.




					www.axios.com


----------



## awhyley

oneastrocurlie said:


> JIC anyone wants to grab free ones before the government stops giving them out. Pause starts 9/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government to pause free at-home COVID tests by Sept. 2
> 
> 
> Time is running out to order free at-home COVID-19 tests from the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com



Permanent pause???  Sounds like the whole thing is in jeopardy of being discontinued.


----------



## Everything Zen

DH is exposed once again to COVID bc his boss is out with it so we’re all on high alert. I need to deliver a critical glaucoma drop to my dad this weekend but I was hoping to spend time with my parents for at least a day- now everything is up in the air. I said I don’t care if my trip overseas for work and a much needed vacation tacked on the back end is canceled due to COVID. I’ve sacrificed my mental health staying cooped up to keep my parents safe… So here we are again. I plan to get the new vaccine as soon as I can- keep going on as best I know how and hope for the best.


----------



## Lylddlebit

This as nice to see. I know it may not apply to the states but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Peppermynt

Forgot to mention ladies - I got the Moderna bivalent last Friday. Other than a sore arm for a few days had no side effects. 

Feeling hopeful that I may show my face in public sans mask one of these days.


----------



## vevster

I’m going to put my c19 tests in the lobby. Maybe some one wants them.


----------



## BrownBetty

I just found out a close family member has had covid 3x.  I was in utter shock.  They said they don't wear masks anymore because they caught covid the last time while masking,  I asked about the type of mask they wore... "it wasn't a n95".  I just said oh. 

 I didn't bother to discuss long covid concerns.  It is weird how people have just decided to roll the dice.


----------



## Lylddlebit

BrownBetty said:


> I just found out a close family member has had covid 3x.  I was in utter shock.  They said they don't wear masks anymore because they caught covid the last time while masking,  I asked about the type of mask they wore... "it wasn't a n95".  I just said oh.
> 
> I didn't bother to discuss long covid concerns.  It is weird how people have just decided to roll the dice.


What I have interest in is if multiple infections increase incidence of adverse effects. Catching some viruses once will give you the same outcome as exposure to the same strain multiple times  times but if a person catches a more virulent strain they could have had he disease for years  and the new strain could feel like brand new disease/condition.  Covid  studies quote reinfection with similar effects, worse effects or milder effects but there is still a lot unknown.  What many are calling reinfections today may very well be identified as  the virus going dormant in the body then reactivating like recurring outbreaks for some people in a few years. When someone has to change their HIV cocktail it is very rarely the result of getting reinfected with HIV.   We shall see and time will tell it.  When it comes to this thing I wouldn't be sure sure  if it never left or if it is actually reinfections. I certainly don't believe that rebound Paxlovid explanation AT ALL. I think they got infected, the medicine tapered their symptoms it a bit  and when the treatment was over their body handled the original  infection like bodies do infections.


----------



## dancinstallion

Lylddlebit said:


> What I have interest in is if multiple infections increase incidence of adverse effects. Catching some viruses once will give you the same outcome as exposure to the same strain multiple times  times but if a person catches a more virulent strain they could have had he disease for years  and the new strain could feel like brand new disease/condition.  Covid  studies quote reinfection with similar effects, worse effects or milder effects but there is still a lot unknown.  What many are calling reinfections today may very well be identified as  the virus going dormant in the body then reactivating like recurring outbreaks for some people in a few years. When someone has to change their HIV cocktail it is very rarely the result of getting reinfected with HIV.   We shall see and time will tell it.  When it comes to this thing I wouldn't be sure sure  if i it never left or if it is actually reinfections. I certainly don't believe that rebound Paxlovid explanation AT ALL. I think they got infected, the medicine tapered their symptoms it a bit  and when the treatment was over their body handled the original  infection.



What was the Paxlovid explanation? 


A lady's 14 year old child is taking Paxlovid. She knew nothing about possible rebound until I told her about it. The rebound symptoms are normally worse.


----------



## Lylddlebit

dancinstallion said:


> What was the Paxlovid explanation?
> 
> 
> A lady's 14 year old child is taking Paxlovid. She knew nothing about possible rebound until I told her about it. The rebound symptoms are normally worse.


Just the narrative that someone caught Covid then got healed by Paxlovid followed by being REINFECTED a few weeks later. It makes more sense that the original infection(the majority of the time this narrative is quoted) ran it's full course over those few weeks than back to back new infections or reinfection occurred.


----------



## Everything Zen

I just got my Moderna bivalent booster today. I’m looking forward to slightly reintegrating into life with a new normal with masks, avoiding crowds, etc. bc I believe I have some level of agoraphobia and mental health determination from this and need to ease back in on top of severe burnout and this wi take a couple of years to resolve.


----------



## yamilee21

Lylddlebit said:


> … I certainly don't believe that rebound Paxlovid explanation AT ALL. I think they got infected, the medicine tapered their symptoms it a bit  and when the treatment was over their body handled the original  infection like bodies do infections.


 But that’s exactly what the rebound explanation is, Paxlovid suppressed the symptoms temporarily, and when the medication was finished, the symptoms came back. “Rebound” Covid was never thought to be a new Covid infection, just the same one. It most likely has happened when Paxlovid was given too early - after a positive PCR test, but *before* symptoms began. Paxlovid given *after* a positive antigen test/when someone already has obvious symptoms, doesn’t seem to cause the rebound effect, because the body had already begun fighting the illness.

That rebound effect is different from reinfection; but the 4-6 week later reinfections are also happening, regardless of Paxlovid/Evusheld. Those are most obvious when there is testing for specific variants. For example, in New York City, the overwhelming majority of cases in mid-May were the Omicron BA2.12.1 sub-variant . By the beginning of July, the overwhelming majority of cases were the Omicron BA5 sub-variant. A person who had Covid in NYC in mid-May, recovered completely, and then got sick again six weeks later, almost certainly had two different variants, and not a rebound of the previous variant. On the other hand, a person who never fully recovered, could indeed be dealing with the previous infection.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Fair enough. I could have been clearer my post.   Ultimately I do believe there is lingering damage from the initial infection for some, some infections that last lengthy amounts of time without actually clearing(yet being judged as cleared based on symptoms not necessarily blood work), and actual reinfection of different strains occur which each scenario possessing different dynamics.   "Almost certainly" isn't really a phase I would use with this virus though.  Between different strains, mutations and the dynamic between virus and individual body chemistry it is still being revealed.   Not knocking you, just not trusting the narratives either.


----------



## Seattle Slew

Well. I got it finally. Last night had a strong fever n chills. Makes it hard to sleep. I had two boosters and was preparing to get the 4th shot plus flu and now have to wait two months. And I feel poopy.


----------



## Evolving78

@Seattle Slew 
Please take care of yourself as best as you can. I know this sounds crazy, but stay on top of showering and drink hot drinks.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Evolving78 said:


> @Seattle Slew
> Please take care of yourself as best as you can. I know this sounds crazy, but stay on top of showering and drink hot drinks.


Aside from hygiene what’s the benefit of showering?


----------



## Evolving78

Black Ambrosia said:


> Aside from hygiene what’s the benefit of showering?


Like the benefits you get from the sauna


----------



## Seattle Slew

Evolving78 said:


> @Seattle Slew
> Please take care of yourself as best as you can. I know this sounds crazy, but stay on top of showering and drink hot drinks.


Thank you - I gave been drinking lots of tea. My fever keeps coming back which worries me. But I heard some people fight the fever for a week. I think the steam from shower will be nice, but I’m dizzy when the fever is up.


----------



## Evolving78

Seattle Slew said:


> Thank you - I gave been drinking lots of tea. My fever keeps coming back which worries me. But I heard some people fight the fever for a week. I think the steam from shower will be nice, but I’m dizzy when the fever is up.


You have some Ibuprofen/Motrin? Can you order or can someone get you some Theraflu? The liquid in the bottle helped me. The nighttime packets helped as well. I hope you feel better soon. Do everything you can to keep that fever down, but I know you know the drill. I’m just being mommy right now! Lol


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Pharmacologist popping in. The active ingredients in Motrin and Theraflu are not the same. When you have a fever you want acetaminophen aka Tylenol. This is the active ingredient  in Theraflu. It is a pain and fever reducer not just an anti inflammatory pain reliever like Motrin/Ibuprofen/Aleve. Also I’m pretty sure you’re not drinking but avoid alcohol when taking acetaminophen. Feel better soon!


----------



## Evolving78

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Pharmacologist popping in. The active ingredients in Motrin and Theraflu are not the same. When you have a fever you want acetaminophen aka Tylenol. This is the active ingredient  in Theraflu. It is a pain and fever reducer not just an anti inflammatory pain reliever like Motrin/Ibuprofen/Aleve. Also I’m pretty sure you’re not drinking but avoid alcohol when taking acetaminophen. Feel better soon!


From my personal experience Motrin brings the fever down right away.  Acetaminophen doesn’t seem to work as effectively, but pediatricians tell parents to use it after the 3 hour mark of Motrin that was administered for fever reduction. I know you can only give infants Tylenol 3 months of age and older. I need to clarify, since I don’t not recommend taking a NSAID and a cold medicine with acetaminophen in at the same time. I was just offering suggestions. 
You of course are the expert, so just giving a mom perspective. 
I know if one has stomach issues, high blood pressure, or on blood thinners, they should avoid NSAIDs right?


----------



## Everything Zen

I’m no expert just trying to clarify the difference since you mentioned Morton which is ibuprofen and Theraflu the active ingredient is acetaminophen. I should have clarified yes Motrin can be used as a fever reducer and each has its  benefits depending on your health concerns like you mentioned high blood pressure, stomach concerns, etc.


----------



## Seattle Slew

My sister told me to take either ibuprofen or Tylenol round the clock to keep the fever down. It has been working and I’ve been taking (very) long naps. And mucinex, the plain expectorant version.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## starfish

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Why aren’t people using condoms anymore?  I come from the AIDS generation when they drilled using condoms to prevent infection.  They need to have a new condom campaign to get the young generations to start using them.


----------



## vevster

starfish said:


> Why aren’t people using condoms anymore?  I come from the AIDS generation when they drilled using condoms to prevent infection.  They need to have a new condom campaign to get the young generations to start using them.


I guess this thread will shift over to STDS SINCE covid is over?


----------



## dancinstallion

vevster said:


> I guess this thread will shift over to STDS SINCE covid is over?



A nurse told me there is a bad covid outbreak in Mississippi. She said people are dying again. I can't find any news reporting it to confirm but that doesn't mean anything because the Jackson Mississippi water crisis wasn't reported on for a while either.


----------



## MamaBear2012

A family friend got Covid toward the beginning of the pandemic...before the vaccines. She was somewhat overweight, hypertension, asthma, but is early 40s and was always on the go. When she got Covid, it knocked her down!! She couldn't breathe. She sent her daughter to stay with her dad. She had either right or left side paralysis after having a stroke. I can't remember. She was unable to walk. She lost her vision for a while. She had all kinds of things going on. But she survived and worked toward learning to walk again and basically all of her activities of daily living. 

I hadn't heard from her in a while and sent her a text maybe a month ago. She said that she had another stroke and was again working on trying to get back to her baseline. She is definitely classified as a long hauler, and I worry for those who may still become long haulers.


----------



## Evolving78

starfish said:


> Why aren’t people using condoms anymore?  I come from the AIDS generation when they drilled using condoms to prevent infection.  They need to have a new condom campaign to get the young generations to start using them.


That might be too woke for this maga generation.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> A nurse told me there is a bad covid outbreak in Mississippi. She said people are dying again. I can't find any news reporting it to confirm but that doesn't mean anything because the Jackson Mississippi water crisis wasn't reported on for a while either.


Yeah definitely the news is curated.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> A nurse told me there is a bad covid outbreak in Mississippi. She said people are dying again. I can't find any news reporting it to confirm but that doesn't mean anything because the Jackson Mississippi water crisis wasn't reported on for a while either.


It’s not the pathogen it’s the HOSTS. I bet that Mississippi population is rife with metabolic disease and insulin resistance.


----------



## lavaflow99

vevster said:


> It’s not the pathogen it’s the HOSTS. I bet that Mississippi population is rife with metabolic disease and insulin resistance.


Mississippi leads the way with obesity.  



			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/articles/2020-11-10/which-states-are-the-most-obese
		



These 10 States Have the Highest Rates of Obesity​Nine of the 10 states with the highest rates of obesity are in the South.


Obesity is not a new problem in the U.S., where more than 70% of adults are obese or overweight, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. But the coronavirus pandemic presents new challenges in combating the obesity epidemic, as physical inactivity, one of biggest risk factors of obesity, is on the rise in some cases.
People who struggle with obesity – having a body mass index of 30 or higher – are at greater risk for heart disease and stroke, two of the leading causes of death in the United States, according to the CDC. But some states are worse off when it comes to obesity than others, according to a new report by personal finance site WalletHub, which identifies rates of obesity in all 50 states and the District of Columbia.

According to the report, nine of the 10 states with the highest rates of obesity are in the South.

*Mississippi, which has the highest rates of obesity in both children and adults, also has the highest percent of physically inactive adults in 2020. The Magnolia State is also home to the highest percent of adults with high blood pressure, and the second-highest percent of adults with type 2 diabetes, according to the report.*
On the other end of the spectrum, Colorado has the lowest rate of physical inactivity in adults, the lowest rate of obese adults and the second-lowest rate of obesity in children, behind Hawaii. The Centennial State boasts the lowest rate of adults with type 2 diabetes and high blood pressure, as well. 
The report used data from a variety of sources, including the U.S. Census Bureau, Gallup and the CDC, among others, to compare states and the District of Columbia across three dimensions: obesity and overweight prevalence, health consequences, and food and fitness, evaluated along 31 metrics.


Here are the states with the highest rates of obesity:

Mississippi
West Virginia
Arkansas
Tennessee
Kentucky
South Carolina
Louisiana
Oklahoma
Alabama
Michigan


----------



## lavaflow99

Off topic but Mississippi is a cesspool


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> Off topic but Mississippi is a cesspool


These are Bible Belt states. That should tell you all you need to know. Sex education and safer sex practices are sins.


----------



## dancinstallion

Evolving78 said:


> These are Bible Belt states. That should tell you all you need to know. Sex education and safer sex practices are sins.



Having that many STDs should be a sin.


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> Having that many STDs should be a sin.


Amen!


----------



## yamilee21

It’s also the lack of readily available medical care. That same head-in-the-sand mentality that  disallows sexual education also prevents STI clinics from operating, and reaching the people who need it most.


----------



## Seattle Slew

So, I tested positive a week ago. It took four days for the fever to go away on its own. I had nausea intermitently. Lots of fatigue and mucous, but luckily haven’t gotten into trouble with it getting into my chest. I went back to work for one day - it was okay but I probably should have stayed home that last day. I still feel like I have a stubborn head cold. Or sinus infection. I e been using my saline rinse every day and drinking hot teas. 
To me, the fever felt the worst. I couldn’t function. The highest was 102.8.


----------



## dancinstallion

PFIZER CEO catches covid twice in three months. I wonder if he took paxlovid? But he is saying it is a second infection.


----------



## Ganjababy

I am starting to think that because of COVID so many people did not/were unable  go to their doctors and dentists for their regular checkups etc and now they are falling apart medically. Especially people 45 and older.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Evolving78

TrulyBlessed said:


>


Gotta tighten my interactions (run errands) when I go out in the world right I see..


----------



## awhyley

Evolving78 said:


> Gotta tighten my interactions (run errands) when I go out in the world right I see..



All day, every day.  The mask mandate here drops on Saturday (Oct 01), just in time for mid-term, Thanksgiving and Christmas.  
I'm stocking up on masks.


----------



## Evolving78

awhyley said:


> All day, every day.  The mask mandate here drops on Saturday (Oct 01), just in time for mid-term, Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> I'm stocking up on masks.


I’m not sure if there are mask mandates around here except for most schools in predominantly black communities and healthcare facilities. I haven’t stopped wearing a mask since 2020. I haven’t seen anyone’s character change since the mask mandates have dropped. Things have only gotten worse or magnified.


----------



## dancinstallion

awhyley said:


> All day, every day.  The mask mandate here drops on Saturday (Oct 01), just in time for mid-term, Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> I'm stocking up on masks.



I just stocked up on masks too. They are cheap right now. I know the price is about to go up again for the holidays.


----------



## yamilee21

Last night, I went to a local Target with my youngest kid. We passed dozens of people in the store; only 2 employees and 6 customers besides us were wearing masks. Everyone wearing a mask happened to be black.

Meanwhile, even though we are only on Day 14 of the 2022-2023 academic year in NYC public schools, between my two schooled kids, I have already received about two dozen Covid exposure notifications - even though they are not testing in schools anymore, and don’t even track the tests that the schools distribute themselves! My kids are among the very few still wearing masks at school; both of them told me they noticed increasing numbers of absent students by the end of last week. My oldest told me a teacher asked him why he was wearing an N95 every day. He looked at her, sighed, and began reciting a litany of reasons, until the teacher said, “Okay, okay, I get it,” and walked away.


----------



## starfish

I just ordered more kn95 masks because we’re running out.  Out of 10 people I know who caught Covid, 6 of them are suffering from long Covid. Six very healthy vaccinated people. We are not playing around and I’m thankful my husband is just as paranoid as I am.  I will continue to mask and stay away from large crowds in unventilated spaces.


----------



## BrownBetty

@starfish 
I was talking to my girl the other day. She was running through the list of foods she can't eat.  Her hair came out in handfuls. I was horrified.  
She caught covid end of 2020 from a family member and is still suffering. 
Long covid is my concern. There is no logic on who catches covid, gets over it and who has to contend with long covid.

Lemme order more masks.


----------



## MamaBear2012

My son's former teacher had Covid basically back to back (or within 90 days I should say). I do feel so bad for teachers. It's a job where you are constantly with other adults and hundreds of kids. Even masked and vaccinated, you're with tons of people all the time. 

Anyway, she had Covid in May and missed her child's high school graduation, so she missed the end of last school year. Then she tested positive for Covid at the beginning of August, so she missed the beginning of this school year. And the sad thing is this is the third time that she's had Covid. She said that her sense of smell is off since the second time she got it. And now she randomly smells cigarette smoke or something burning. She said she could explain it away during the summer, but when she got back into the classroom and started smelling it she knows these elementary kids aren't lighting up in her classroom. I hope over time some of these long hauler symptoms that people are experiencing start to disappear.


----------



## yamilee21

BrownBetty said:


> There is no logic on who catches covid, gets over it and who has to contend with long covid.


This. Very much this. You can be thin, have the healthiest diet, exercise regularly, etc., etc., but no one has completely figured out Covid yet, and you have no way of knowing which one you will be.


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> *About a week ago the grocery stores in our area also took down the barriers between the cashiers and customers.*
> 
> I guess everyone is saying covid is over.
> 
> I just ordered more kn95 masks in different colors cuz Ds likes to match them with his shirts.
> 
> It doesn't look like a new strain is active and b.5 is going down so I wonder if we will have another wave.



The grocery stores put the covid barriers back up a few days ago.
It looks like we are about to see a spike.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

We had a huge outbreak - 10 employees went to the same event.   I keep telling them they can be tired of Covid but Covid ain't tired of them.  Oh well, they lucked out that the Governor extended Covid sick pay cuz that poo originally expired just in time for them to catch the Covids.   I got a text yesterday somebody came back from their vacation testing positive. 

Oh yeah, they all think they got it at the same place but check this out, the unvaxxed ones got them Season 1 Covid symptoms - no smell and taste, crazy head and body aches, fever, confusion.   Everybody else got sniffles and a sore throat.   I'm sure that's all coincidence.


----------



## BrownBetty

@Crackers Phinn
Ourbreak at my job also.  One of the teams had a happy hour.  8 people out of 12 were sick a week later. 6 people confirmed covid, 2 had symptoms but didn't test.  Manager was there encouraging this foolishness now his team is down by more than >70%. 

You are right.  Folks may be done but covid isnt.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got the bivalent booster, tired and arm hurts.  Symptoms are milder than my first booster.

I was able to make an appt an hour before and walk in.  There were 3 people there getting boosted.  The lady who gave me the shot was maskless.   Smh...


----------



## dancinstallion

France's 8th Wave of COVID Is Gaining in Intensity:​
France has entered an eighth wave of the COVID-19 virus, as the winter season approaches, said a leading French health officialYes, we are in this eighth wave," said Brigitte Autran, who is a member of the government's vaccination strategic board.

"All the indicators are on the up," added Autran.
France's COVID figures published on Monday showed that the seven day moving average of daily new cases had reached, with the latest reported figure of 45,631, its highest level since August 2.

France's COVID overall hospitalisation figures, at 15,166, and the numbers of COVID patients in hospital intensive care units (ICU) - at 843 - were also at their highest level since the end of August.

@Chicoro are you seeing or hearing about an increase in cases?


----------



## dancinstallion

The flu is spreading like wild fire in parts of Texas. There was so many students absent this week and last week due to illness that the school sent a letter to parents saying how it's important for kids to come to school.


----------



## january noir

I contracted COVID over the weekend from my boyfriend.  I’m pissed!


----------



## Evolving78

january noir said:


> I contracted COVID over the weekend from my boyfriend.  I’m pissed!


How are you feeling?


----------



## dancinstallion

maybe they aren't wearing kn95/n95 but just surgical masks. Idk. I still believe masks are effective and not going to crowded places. What else is there to do if that isn't effective? Besides supplements which may or may not prevent full infection.


----------



## awhyley

BrownBetty said:


> I got the bivalent booster, tired and arm hurts.  Symptoms are milder than my first booster.
> 
> I was able to make an appt an hour before and walk in.  There were 3 people there getting boosted. * The lady who gave me the shot was maskless.*   Smh...



That's such a terrible sign as to what the general feeling is out there.  Glad you got boosted though.


----------



## Brownie

january noir said:


> I contracted COVID over the weekend from my boyfriend.  I’m pissed!


@january noir Sorry to hear that…hope you’re feeling better today with very mild symptoms


----------



## Chicoro

dancinstallion said:


> France's 8th Wave of COVID Is Gaining in Intensity:​
> France has entered an eighth wave of the COVID-19 virus, as the winter season approaches, said a leading French health officialYes, we are in this eighth wave," said Brigitte Autran, who is a member of the government's vaccination strategic board.
> 
> "All the indicators are on the up," added Autran.
> France's COVID figures published on Monday showed that the seven day moving average of daily new cases had reached, with the latest reported figure of 45,631, its highest level since August 2.
> 
> France's COVID overall hospitalisation figures, at 15,166, and the numbers of COVID patients in hospital intensive care units (ICU) - at 843 - were also at their highest level since the end of August.
> 
> @Chicoro are you seeing or hearing about an increase in cases?


Hi @dancinstallion,

Thanks for the info. No, I've not seen or heard about increases in cases at this time.


----------



## Evolving78

BrownBetty said:


> I got the bivalent booster, tired and arm hurts.  Symptoms are milder than my first booster.
> 
> I was able to make an appt an hour before and walk in.  There were 3 people there getting boosted.  The lady who gave me the shot was maskless.   Smh...


I may get boosted again this weekend.


----------



## january noir

Brownie said:


> @january noir Sorry to hear that…hope you’re feeling better today with very mild symptoms


Thanks Brownie!    I don’t have a fever and so far I will say my symptoms are mild.  The Paxlovid leaves a HORRIBLE taste in my mouth.


----------



## january noir

Evolving78 said:


> How are you feeling?


Mild symptoms, thank God.  I’m very tired and have a small cough.  I‘ll see what happens today.  I am scheduled to come out of isolation on October 10.


----------



## yamilee21

dancinstallion said:


> The flu is spreading like wild fire in parts of Texas. There was so many students absent this week and last week due to illness that the school sent a letter to parents saying how it's important for kids to come to school.


As in, come to school sick? Or are they assuming kids are missing school without a reason?


----------



## yamilee21

january noir said:


> The Paxlovid leaves a HORRIBLE taste in my mouth.


Yes, it is awful, but it goes away as soon as you’re done with the last dose.


----------



## dancinstallion

yamilee21 said:


> As in, come to school sick? Or are they assuming kids are missing school without a reason?



Yes come to school sick.


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> Yes come to school sick.


Not surprised..


----------



## Brownie

january noir said:


> Mild symptoms, thank God.  I’m very tired and have a small cough.  I‘ll see what happens today.  I am scheduled to come out of isolation on October 10.


Take it easy & rest…glad it’s just mild


----------



## Seattle Slew

january noir said:


> I contracted COVID over the weekend from my boyfriend.  I’m pissed!


I’m sorry. Get lots of rest!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I'm not seeing too much of a spike in COVID but that Nasty FLU is back down here. I got my vaccine but I am pretty sure once we get some more cool weather, we should see it coming back. We keep ourselves and the girls in a mask daily.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I'll also say that Long Haulers is a HEAUX.

I'm seeing people who lost 30-60-100 lbs over the last 1-2 years because food still is disgusting to them after having COVID-19. Some of them now (especially the older folk) have new issues going on like cancer, kidney issues, heart issues and they cannot benefit from nutrition (which would help) bc they still cannot eat. Many also have long term memory issues and Alzheimer's, dementia has been ruled out. Many have long term mobility issues and many have lung issues they cannot shake. Its really sad. Year 2-3 since COVID and we will still see the effects. Mark my words.


----------



## awhyley

Yahoo is stating that Covid will be 'weirder' this go around.




The next U.S. COVID wave is coming. Why it will be 'much weirder than before.'​


Andrew Romano
·West Coast Correspondent
Thu, October 13, 2022 at 4:00 PM

Unless you’re a real-life virologist — or unless you enjoy playing one on Twitter — it has become pretty much impossible to keep up with all of the latest coronavirus variants.

First they were named after Greek letters, like Omicron. Easy enough. Then came a few short, Star Wars-esque alphanumerics, like BA.5. Fine.

But in recent weeks, COVID trackers have suddenly been subjected to a dizzying barrage of BA.4.6s and BF.7s and BA.2.75.2s and BQ.1.1s. There’s even an ominous new sublineage called XBB.

For most Americans — the bulk of whom appear to be “over” COVID anyway — that’s far too many numbers and letters to grasp. _Easier to just tune it all out_, they say. _Call me when there’s another wave on the way_.

Well, now there might be.

The last big variant of concern — the hypertransmissible Omicron offshoot known as BA.5 — peaked in July. Since then, reported U.S. cases have plummeted by 70%. While far too many Americans are still dying of COVID each day — nearly 400, on average — the rate has returned to pre-BA.5 lows. It’s a moment of relative calm.

But under the surface, something new — and potentially dangerous for the most vulnerable among us — has been happening: Omicron has started to “splinter.”

As a result, we may be entering the next phase of the pandemic. Thanks to layers of immunity from vaccination and prior infection — plus lifesaving treatments such as Paxlovid — we will almost certainly never regress to the horrific era of collapsing ICUs and thousands of deaths per day.

Yet the orderly succession of individually dominant variants we’ve come to expect over the last two years — think Alpha, then Beta, then Delta, then Omicron — may also be a thing of the past.

Instead, what scientists are seeing now is a bunch of worrisome Omicron descendants arising simultaneously but independently in different corners of the globe — all with the same set of advantageous mutations that help them dodge our existing immune defenses and drive new waves of infection.

Experts call this “convergent evolution” — and right now, there’s a “fairly unprecedented amount” of it going on, according to Tom Peacock, a virologist at Imperial College London.

“Although stuff started off in different places — some BA.2, some BA.5 — everything’s going back in the same direction,” Peacock recently told Stat. “They’re getting the same mutations, which implies there’s a very strong selective pressure in the environment right now, which of course is people’s immunity.”

“Clearly,” he added in an interview with Nature, “there’s an optimal way for a variant to look going into this season.”

The problem is that what’s optimal for the coronavirus usually isn’t optimal for us.

Of all 300 post-BA.5 sublineages currently being monitored by the World Health Organization — a group that includes BA.4.6, BF.7 and BA.2.75, which have risen as a proportion of U.S. cases in recent weeks — *experts are most concerned about two Omicron spinoffs that have barely even registered in America yet: BQ.1.1 and XBB.*

“XBB and BQ.1.1 are 2 of the most important variants [to] watch right now,” Eric Topol, founder of Scripps Translational Institute, tweeted last week.

Why? Because they’re “escape” variants. While earlier sublineages that were jockeying for post-BA.5 supremacy in the U.S. had a few advantageous mutations, XBB, B.Q.1.1 and their ilk — including BN.1 and BA.2.75.2 — now boast _at least six changes_ in just the right places on the virus’s spike protein (leading some researchers to refer to them as the “pentagon” or “hexagon” variants). As a consequence, they now rank as the "most antibody-evasive” strains ever tested, according to Yunlong Richard Cao, an immunologist at Peking University in Beijing.

This is troubling for two reasons. The first is that the most vulnerable among us — the immunocompromised and the elderly — tend not to produce as strong or as lasting an antibody response after infection or vaccination. Monoclonal antibody treatments have helped fill the gap and shield them from severe illness.

But many of these treatments were abandoned after prior variants rendered them useless — and now lab experiments have shown that the remaining antibody therapies (bebtelovimab and Evusheld) don’t work against XBB and B.Q.1.1. (Last week, the Food and Drug Administration warned that Evusheld can’t neutralize the latest variants, meaning immunocompromised people may no longer be able to take it for pre-exposure protection.) Once the new escape variants take off, people at high risk for severe COVID are likely to be even more vulnerable than before (though not completely vulnerable as vaccination and prior infection still offer some defense against serious illness).

The article is kind of long.  See more at the link below.

Link: https://www.yahoo.com/news/the-next...ll-be-much-weirder-than-before-200044795.html


----------



## lavaflow99

Winter is going to be a  -show once flu joins the party full time to play along with the current actors of enterovirus, rhinovirus and RSV. Oh and of course COVID.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> Winter is going to be a  -show once flu joins the party full time to play along with the current actors of enterovirus, rhinovirus and RSV. Oh and of course COVID.


We gotta prepare before Thanksgiving holiday and winter break.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

dancinstallion said:


> The flu is spreading like wild fire in parts of Texas. There was so many students absent this week and last week due to illness that the school sent a letter to parents saying how it's important for kids to come to school.


----------



## PatDM'T

Opinion: Doctors didn’t believe that I had Covid-19. I found a way to make them listen​Opinion by Chimére L. Smith
Published 6:14 AM EDT, Mon October 17, 2022









						Opinion: Doctors didn't believe that I had Covid-19. I found a way to make them listen | CNN
					

When Chimére Smith first developed symptoms of Covid-19, doctors didn't believe she had contracted SARS-CoV-2. To be heard, she had to get mad enough to challenge medical authority, ask questions, complain and agitate.




					www.cnn.com
				




This video of
her telling her
story is long
but I enjoyed
listening to her
and find her 
so admirable.


----------



## Lylddlebit

PatDM'T said:


> Opinion: Doctors didn’t believe that I had Covid-19. I found a way to make them listen​Opinion by Chimére L. Smith
> Published 6:14 AM EDT, Mon October 17, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Doctors didn't believe that I had Covid-19. I found a way to make them listen | CNN
> 
> 
> When Chimére Smith first developed symptoms of Covid-19, doctors didn't believe she had contracted SARS-CoV-2. To be heard, she had to get mad enough to challenge medical authority, ask questions, complain and agitate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video of
> her telling her
> story is long
> but I enjoyed
> listening to her
> and find her
> so admirable.


Powerful speech. I hope she reaches a place of healing.


----------



## vevster

Lylddlebit said:


> Powerful speech. I hope she reaches a place of healing.


The medical establishment doesn’t care about black people.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Black Ambrosia

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>



I get the gist of the above but I'm fuzzy on the BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 issue. It sounds like BQ.1.1 is dangerous but labeled in such a way that it appears to be a variant of the less dangerous BQ.1. Or is it saying that BQ.1 is more dangerous than it appears but the data is being watered down by reporting it as BQ.1.1? Data on rising hospitalizations supports that one of the variants is more dangerous but I'm still unclear which one is responsible. Or is the takeaway that Omicron in all it's forms is dangerous and makes up roughly 100% of all infections? I honestly can't keep up anymore. 

Am I the only one confused? Again, I get that the CDC is sitting on data but what does the data say now that we have it?


----------



## dancinstallion

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>




There is a very large demand for pediatric nurses in all areas such as pediatric intensive care unit and neonatal intensive care units right now. I have never seen such a high demand for nurses in those specialties. 
It is not looking good. They are paying a lot of money to get nurses in various states so it must be really bad. There was never a demand for pediatric nurses before now. Most if not all pediatric nurses don't travel (cuz there wasn't a need) so there is a shortage of pediatric nurses because young kids and babies weren't dying and filling the hospitals like this.


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> There is a very large demand for pediatric nurses in all areas such as pediatric intensive care unit and neonatal intensive care units right now. I have never seen such a high demand for nurses in those specialties.
> It is not looking good. They are paying a lot of money to get nurses in various states so it must be really bad. There was never a demand for pediatric nurses before now. Most if not all pediatric nurses don't travel (cuz there wasn't a need) so there is a shortage of pediatric nurses because young kids and babies weren't dying and filling the hospitals like this.


I have read that there is a shortage of pediatric units, since it’s doesn’t not generate adequate revenue from services rendered. So of course there would be a shortage of pediatric nurses.


----------



## Evolving78

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


And the one that does have a mask has it in his hand!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Black Ambrosia said:


> I get the gist of the above but I'm fuzzy on the BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 issue. It sounds like BQ.1.1 is dangerous but labeled in such a way that it appears to be a variant of the less dangerous BQ.1. Or is it saying that *BQ.1 is more dangerous than it appears but the data is being watered down by reporting it as BQ.1.1?* Data on rising hospitalizations supports that one of the variants is more dangerous but I'm still unclear which one is responsible. Or is the takeaway that Omicron in all it's forms is dangerous and makes up roughly 100% of all infections? I honestly can't keep up anymore.
> 
> Am I the only one confused? Again, I get that the CDC is sitting on data but what does the data say now that we have it?


The bolded. The CDC's own data tracks BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 but when the CDC talked about the data they combined them together under the BA.5 Omicron label and said new sub-variants only made up <1% of new cases when they emerged during the summer. Now they're separating the data and saying BQ.1 and BQ1.1 make up nearly 12% of new cases when they had the chance to sound the alarm back in July. Epidemiologists say it is unusual for sub-variants to go from <1% of new cases to nearly 12% out of the blue unless the CDC downplayed the seriousness of BQ.1 and BQ1.1 when they could've let the public know during the summer while people took off their masks and Biden said the pandemic is over. The reason they're coming forth now is that they can't ignore sub-variants that make up 12% of new cases, COVID19 hospitalizations are going up in Europe which means we are not far behind and we have a bad flu season coming up. The danger with these Omicron sub-variants is if they evade vaccines.


----------



## dancinstallion

dancinstallion said:


> There is a very large demand for pediatric nurses in all areas such as pediatric intensive care unit and neonatal intensive care units right now. I have never seen such a high demand for nurses in those specialties.
> It is not looking good. They are paying a lot of money to get nurses in various states so it must be really bad. There was never a demand for pediatric nurses before now. Most if not all pediatric nurses don't travel (cuz there wasn't a need) so there is a shortage of pediatric nurses because young kids and babies weren't dying and filling the hospitals like this.


----------



## SoniT

Wow, that's not good. My mama worked at Children's for 20 years. Seeing the logo made me think of her.


----------



## yamilee21

Seems wishing Covid away as policy isn’t quite working.


----------



## Lylddlebit




----------



## dancinstallion

A Virginia high school will stay open while hundreds of students call out sick with flu-like symptoms​
500+ still sick with flu-like symptoms at Virginia high ​Last week, about 1,000 students at the high school missed classes because they were sick with flu-like symptoms and all activities were canceled for the weekend. The school reopened on Monday.

(CNN)Hundreds of students missed class Monday at a northern Virginia high school where "a number of students have tested positive for influenza A" and others have symptoms consistent with the flu.
The number of students who stayed home from Stafford High School in Fredericksburg dropped from about 1,000 Friday to 670 on Monday, officials said.


----------



## lavaflow99

Apparently a sign posted in the Wharf, an area in Southwest DC with lots of shops, restaurants and a music venue and lots of outdoor space.

Why is a person wearing a mask an issue?  This is wild.


----------



## Brownie

Good she took a picture, posted, and tagged the mayor…see what happens next


----------



## lavaflow99

Brownie said:


> Good she took a picture, posted, and tagged the mayor…see what happens next


They came to clarify. Not sure if I believe them….


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> A Virginia high school will stay open while hundreds of students call out sick with flu-like symptoms​
> 500+ still sick with flu-like symptoms at Virginia high ​Last week, about 1,000 students at the high school missed classes because they were sick with flu-like symptoms and all activities were canceled for the weekend. The school reopened on Monday.
> 
> (CNN)Hundreds of students missed class Monday at a northern Virginia high school where "a number of students have tested positive for influenza A" and others have symptoms consistent with the flu.
> The number of students who stayed home from Stafford High School in Fredericksburg dropped from about 1,000 Friday to 670 on Monday, officials said.


This is awful! My child’s school just made masks optional!


----------



## Brownie

lavaflow99 said:


> They came to clarify. Not sure if I believe them….


@lavaflow99 I don’t believe them either…at least the signs have been removed.


----------



## Peppermynt

My boss was out sick last week for a few days - turns out he had Covid and Flu at the same time. He's recovering now but his heart rate has really dropped a lot. He actually got an alert from his Apple Watch that his heart rate was too low - it measured around 36 BPM this morning. He said he does have a low resting heart rate in general (he bikes and is very active but he does have thyroid issues.)

He's waiting for a callback from his doctor now to see what they want to do.


----------



## dancinstallion

Peppermynt said:


> My boss was out sick last week for a few days - turns out he had Covid and Flu at the same time. He's recovering now but his heart rate has really dropped a lot. He actually got an alert from his Apple Watch that his heart rate was too low - it measured around 36 BPM this morning. He said he does have a low resting heart rate in general (he bikes and is very active but he does have thyroid issues.)
> 
> He's waiting for a callback from his doctor now to see what they want to do.



I had a patient whose Heart rate was chilling in the 30's all night. That was the first time we had ever seen that and the patient was still talking and ambulatory. I told the patient's daughter that this is uncharted territory so every minute is a blessing. His heart rate even went down to 27 then back to low 30s when the doctor did his round. 
The only problem with your friend is that no one is monitoring him, for when his body stops compensating for that low pulse. He needs to go to the emergency room Stat. He could have a heart blockage.


----------



## BrownBetty

@Peppermynt - what!?  at the same time damn time?  That is sooo scary.


----------



## Peppermynt

dancinstallion said:


> I had a patient whose Heart rate was chilling in the 30's all night. That was the first time we had ever seen that and the patient was still talking and ambulatory. I told the patient's daughter that this is uncharted territory so every minute is a blessing. His heart rate even went down to 27 then back to low 30s when the doctor did his round.
> The only problem with your friend is that no one is monitoring him, for when his body stops compensating for that low pulse. He needs to go to the emergency room Stat. He could have a heart blockage.


I think so too. I'm concerned cause he's still working right now because I see his status as in a meeting via MS Teams. I haven't spoken with him since this AM so maybe it went back to normal?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The bolded. The CDC's own data tracks BQ.1 and BQ.1.1 but when the CDC talked about the data they combined them together under the BA.5 Omicron label and said new sub-variants only made up <1% of new cases when they emerged during the summer. Now they're separating the data and saying BQ.1 and BQ1.1 make up nearly 12% of new cases when they had the chance to sound the alarm back in July. Epidemiologists say it is unusual for sub-variants to go from <1% of new cases to nearly 12% out of the blue unless the CDC downplayed the seriousness of BQ.1 and BQ1.1 when they could've let the public know during the summer while people took off their masks and Biden said the pandemic is over. The reason they're coming forth now is that they can't ignore sub-variants that make up 12% of new cases, COVID19 hospitalizations are going up in Europe which means we are not far behind and we have a bad flu season coming up. *The danger with these Omicron sub-variants is if they evade vaccines.*


I need to correct this. 

Another doctor I follow posted the same data and was angry for the same reason. Current models predict a surge of BQ1 and BQ11 in mid-late November just in time for Thanksgiving. He clarified that the BQ1 and BQ11 variants appear to be neutralized by the Omicron vaccine according to neutralization studies. The evasiveness of these variants is that they are resistant to monoclonal antibody drugs that treat COVID-19.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## dancinstallion

CDC Director Rochelle Walensky tests positive for Covid again after taking a course of the antiviral pill Paxlovid

Walensky, 53, first tested positive on Oct. 21. She took a course of the antiviral pill Paxlovid, and later tested negative. But the symptoms returned and Walensky is again in isolation, working and holding virtual meetings, the CDC said.

Paxlovid has proven effective at preventing serious disease and death among those at highest risk, including older people and those who are immune compromised. But the pill appears to provide little or no benefit for younger adults. Some who take the drug have experienced a return of symptoms after completing Paxlovid’s five-day regimen of pills.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

He lost one claim related to his religious beliefs or church membership. The other 9 are ongoing.


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> View attachment 484225
> 
> CDC Director Rochelle Walensky tests positive for Covid again after taking a course of the antiviral pill Paxlovid
> 
> Walensky, 53, first tested positive on Oct. 21. She took a course of the antiviral pill Paxlovid, and later tested negative. But the symptoms returned and Walensky is again in isolation, working and holding virtual meetings, the CDC said.
> 
> Paxlovid has proven effective at preventing serious disease and death among those at highest risk, including older people and those who are immune compromised. But the pill appears to provide little or no benefit for younger adults. Some who take the drug have experienced a return of symptoms after completing Paxlovid’s five-day regimen of pills.


The same thing happened to Biden and Fauci. It’s a common side effect of that drug.


----------



## lavaflow99

Ugh it is happening again.  As a cruiser no me gusta.....









						Majestic Princess: cruise ship passengers disembark in Sydney after mass Covid outbreak
					

Covid-positive passengers told to stay away from public transport after biggest single outbreak since Ruby Princess




					www.theguardian.com
				




Majestic Princess: cruise ship passengers disembark in Sydney after mass Covid outbreak​Covid-positive passengers told to stay away from public transport after biggest single outbreak since Ruby Princess

Get our morning and afternoon news emails, free app or daily news podcast
Follow our Australia news live blog for the latest updates






The Majestic Princess Covid outbreak comes after a surge in case numbers across Australia over the past week. Photograph: Xinhua/REX/Shutterstock

Ben Doherty and Martin Farrer
Fri 11 Nov 2022 19.35 EST


The Majestic Princess cruise ship – carrying about 800 Covid-19 positive passengers – has docked in Sydney and passengers have disembarked in the city.
The ship docked at Circular Quay early Saturday morning, having sailed from New Zealand. It will depart Sydney for Melbourne on Saturday afternoon.

The docking of the ship has raised the spectre of the arrival in Sydney of the Ruby Princess in March 2020 – early in Australia’s pandemic – which was ultimately linked to 28 deaths and more than 600 infections, sparking a NSW government special commission of inquiry and a class action case against the operator.
About 4,600 passengers and crew were aboard the Majestic Princess when it docked in Sydney early on Saturday.



Covid-19 case numbers exploding across Australia as fourth wave takes off
Read more
Advertisement

Operator Princess Cruises said virus patients had been isolating and every passenger had been given a rapid antigen test in the 24 hours before arrival.
Guests who tested positive and chose to stay on the ship were required to isolate for at least five days.
While people with Covid are currently not required to isolate in Australian jurisdictions, it is recommended they stay home while unwell.
Marguerite Fitzgerald, who is president of the Majestic Princess’s parent company, Carnival Australia, said all cases were asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic and they had been warned to stay away from public transport.
“Much of this has been in planning for months,” she said. “We always knew that there was a risk that at some point we were going to see a surge in community transmission and that we would then see that on ship.”
Fitzgerald rejected comparisons between the current circumstances and the arrival of the Ruby Princess.
“That is nearly three years ago and, since then, we as a community have learned a lot, a lot more about Covid,” she said.
“We’ve learned what works to help mitigate transmission, we’ve learnt how to keep our vulnerable people safe and it is no different in the cruise industry.”
One passenger disembarking told the ABC the ship’s crew had handled the outbreak onboard carefully.
Advertisement

“It was scary because we heard about it, but of course we tested negative, and the Majestic Princess were really good with the protocols. [We] wore masks for these last seven days and we were very careful when we went ashore.”
The home affairs minister, Clare O’Neil, said NSW Health was the “lead agency for managing how they are going to assist the passengers and deal with disembarkation on a case-by-case basis”.
“I would say that there regular protocols and plays that have arisen out of the Ruby Princess,” O’Neil said.
NSW Health assessed the Covid risk level for the Majestic Princess as “Tier 3” which indicated a high level of transmission. Such “high impact” vessels have “a lot of cases on board (100 or more positive cases per 1,000 people) and/or the vessel is unable to maintain critical services due to staffing or resource shortages”.
The outbreak comes after a surge in case numbers across Australia over the past week – an anticipated “fourth wave” – prompting Queensland to ask residents to mask up in health facilities, indoors and on public transport.


----------



## lavaflow99

BIG Tiny♉️ on Instagram: "Y’all be safe because this weather is unforgiving! "
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia

lavaflow99 said:


> BIG Tiny♉️ on Instagram: "Y’all be safe because this weather is unforgiving! "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


That’s pretty clever.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## Evolving78

The ER a couple of days ago was packed!! Do not believe we are out of the woods!! There was nowhere to sit, understaffed, not enough beds/examining rooms, a bunch of sick kids, a bunch of elderly people that had fallen accidents, adults in there coughing or injured, etc..
I said all of this two years ago when I had my accident! Like almost to the date!

Stop playing in these streets and wear your mask!!! Screw needing somebody needing to see your lipstick and your lipgloss! All of the elderberry and vitamin C in the world won’t stop this mess, if we can’t at least mitigate the situation by wearing a mask!
Be careful next week during the holiday and shopping season!


----------



## Lylddlebit

Evolving78 said:


> The ER a couple of days ago was packed!! Do not believe we are out of the woods!! There was nowhere to sit, understaffed, not enough beds/examining rooms, a bunch of sick kids, a bunch of elderly people that had fallen accidents, adults in there coughing or injured, etc..
> I said all of this two years ago when I had my accident! Like almost to the date!
> 
> Stop playing in these streets and wear your mask!!! Screw needing somebody needing to see your lipstick and your lipgloss! All of the elderberry and vitamin C in the world won’t stop this mess, if we can’t at least mitigate the situation by wearing a mask!
> Be careful next week during the holiday and shopping season!


I believe it.  I, personally, know 10 people(I am not exaggerating) who went to the hospital or urgent care last week for legitimate and serious health problems. Ranged from NICU aged to the elderly.  Most were 20's and 30's.   One person, near and dear to me, died. The even scarier thing is it wasn't an active Covid infection. * A LOT *of cardiovascular, and neurological issues are popping up on folks.  Everyone has to monitor their health based on what their baseline was pre-covid and pre-covid vaccine was for good measure.  Things have changed for the worst and covid is not the only  serious concern anymore. It's just *a factor *while monitoring overall well being now.


----------



## BrownBetty

How are you navigating the holidays with gatherings and such?

I would feel a bit better of people had bare minimum protocols in place e.g. rapid testing before gathering.  People I know who have severe health risk are just like *** it, having parties with no question.  No discussion of ventilation, mask wearing, staying home if you are sick nothing.

It isn't just covid, plenty of people are catching the flu.

I'm so tired of dealing with all of this.


----------



## Lylddlebit

@BrownBetty

I still don't attend group gatherings indoors.  I mail gifts.   Funerals are graveside only.  I shop online.  In person visits for folks outside of our household are still in small groups and embed social distance.  I don't expect people to be as stringent as I have been.  My way is tailored to being able to stay vaccine free while not contracting anything, work from home on a non-hourly schedule and being able to homeschool my child.


----------



## Evolving78

BrownBetty said:


> How are you navigating the holidays with gatherings and such?
> 
> I would feel a bit better of people had bare minimum protocols in place e.g. rapid testing before gathering.  People I know who have severe health risk are just like *** it, having parties with no question.  No discussion of ventilation, mask wearing, staying home if you are sick nothing.
> 
> It isn't just covid, plenty of people are catching the flu.
> 
> I'm so tired of dealing with all of this.


RSV is spreading like wildfire as well..
As for me, I only go out to run errands and I always wear a mask and practice social distancing , but I do have teenagers. They have been out with relatives a lot lately, and those relatives don’t behave or share the same beliefs and practices as I do, so all I can do is pray and hope for the best.
I don’t plan to do anything for the holidays.

and just now, as I type this, one of those teens has a temperature… Yikes..


----------



## vevster

I caught a cold -- regular degular when I eat too much sugar and stress out.  Ran my protocols, tightened up on diet -- I'm good to go.  If only I can avoid drinking the Mango Lassi I love.....

I tried something new, I really like the packets of Xlear -- it is salt and Xylitol for the neti pot.  The Xylitol kills virus and bacteria...  Good stuff

I heard a report that if you wear a mask while sick you concentrate the pathogens, breathing them in deeper.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Look at the pandemic being over. 800 people testing positive in one place must have had little to no impact on the local economies that depend on tourists, the employees who couldn't work, the people who spent money on a vacation that's now a bust or the medical community.  

Walk it off people.  Walk. It. Off. 


lavaflow99 said:


> Ugh it is happening again.  As a cruiser no me gusta.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestic Princess: cruise ship passengers disembark in Sydney after mass Covid outbreak
> 
> 
> Covid-positive passengers told to stay away from public transport after biggest single outbreak since Ruby Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestic Princess: cruise ship passengers disembark in Sydney after mass Covid outbreak​Covid-positive passengers told to stay away from public transport after biggest single outbreak since Ruby Princess
> 
> Get our morning and afternoon news emails, free app or daily news podcast
> Follow our Australia news live blog for the latest updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majestic Princess Covid outbreak comes after a surge in case numbers across Australia over the past week. Photograph: Xinhua/REX/Shutterstock
> 
> Ben Doherty and Martin Farrer
> Fri 11 Nov 2022 19.35 EST
> 
> 
> The Majestic Princess cruise ship – carrying about 800 Covid-19 positive passengers – has docked in Sydney and passengers have disembarked in the city.
> The ship docked at Circular Quay early Saturday morning, having sailed from New Zealand. It will depart Sydney for Melbourne on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The docking of the ship has raised the spectre of the arrival in Sydney of the Ruby Princess in March 2020 – early in Australia’s pandemic – which was ultimately linked to 28 deaths and more than 600 infections, sparking a NSW government special commission of inquiry and a class action case against the operator.
> About 4,600 passengers and crew were aboard the Majestic Princess when it docked in Sydney early on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Covid-19 case numbers exploding across Australia as fourth wave takes off
> Read more
> Advertisement
> 
> Operator Princess Cruises said virus patients had been isolating and every passenger had been given a rapid antigen test in the 24 hours before arrival.
> Guests who tested positive and chose to stay on the ship were required to isolate for at least five days.
> While people with Covid are currently not required to isolate in Australian jurisdictions, it is recommended they stay home while unwell.
> Marguerite Fitzgerald, who is president of the Majestic Princess’s parent company, Carnival Australia, said all cases were asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic and they had been warned to stay away from public transport.
> “Much of this has been in planning for months,” she said. “We always knew that there was a risk that at some point we were going to see a surge in community transmission and that we would then see that on ship.”
> Fitzgerald rejected comparisons between the current circumstances and the arrival of the Ruby Princess.
> “That is nearly three years ago and, since then, we as a community have learned a lot, a lot more about Covid,” she said.
> “We’ve learned what works to help mitigate transmission, we’ve learnt how to keep our vulnerable people safe and it is no different in the cruise industry.”
> One passenger disembarking told the ABC the ship’s crew had handled the outbreak onboard carefully.
> Advertisement
> 
> “It was scary because we heard about it, but of course we tested negative, and the Majestic Princess were really good with the protocols. [We] wore masks for these last seven days and we were very careful when we went ashore.”
> The home affairs minister, Clare O’Neil, said NSW Health was the “lead agency for managing how they are going to assist the passengers and deal with disembarkation on a case-by-case basis”.
> “I would say that there regular protocols and plays that have arisen out of the Ruby Princess,” O’Neil said.
> NSW Health assessed the Covid risk level for the Majestic Princess as “Tier 3” which indicated a high level of transmission. Such “high impact” vessels have “a lot of cases on board (100 or more positive cases per 1,000 people) and/or the vessel is unable to maintain critical services due to staffing or resource shortages”.
> The outbreak comes after a surge in case numbers across Australia over the past week – an anticipated “fourth wave” – prompting Queensland to ask residents to mask up in health facilities, indoors and on public transport.


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> I caught a cold -- regular degular when I eat too much sugar and stress out.  Ran my protocols, tightened up on diet -- I'm good to go.  If only I can avoid drinking the Mango Lassi I love.....
> 
> I tried something new, I really like the packets of XClear -- it is salt and Xylitol for the neti pot.  The *Xylitol kills virus and bacteria*...  Good stuff
> 
> I heard a report that if you wear a mask while sick you concentrate the pathogens, breathing them in deeper.


*Xylitol does*?

It is my favorite
sugar substitute.

I hate Stevia.

Love that Xylitol
tastes like sugar
and is good 
for teeth.
This new info
is gold - thanks!


----------



## Peppermynt

PatDM'T said:


> *Xylitol does*?
> 
> It is my favorite
> sugar substitute.
> 
> I hate Stevia.
> 
> Love that Xylitol
> tastes like sugar
> and is good
> for teeth.
> This new info
> is gold - thanks!


Xylitol is great. We swear by Xlear nasal rinse ...


----------



## Kitamita

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>


 I was in the hospital to see my mother and they kicked everyone out of the lobby "due to infection protocols". We had to wait outside until they called you in to let us go up....


----------



## yamilee21

Evolving78 said:


> All of the elderberry and vitamin C in the world won’t stop this mess


  Costco had the Elderberry gummies with vitamin C and D on sale around September, and I actually bought some, because it can’t hurt. Then I bought more N95s too, because that can’t hurt either.


----------



## vevster




----------



## lavaflow99

Ongoing crisis that isn't talked about much.  Sadly seeing instances every shift I work.   

Keep your kids healthy ladies because it's the Wild Wild West out there!!


----------



## lavaflow99

ED wait times are horrendous.  Kids waiting in the ED for hours for a bed.  Kids receiving ICU care on a regular pediatric floor (I had to manage a 12 month old briefly - 5 hours while awaiting transfer - on a general pediatric floor who was on 14L of high flow oxygen  This amount of oxygen is something that is usually only done in ICUs).  Very dangerous.

And when transfers happen they are traveling far.  At one hospital I was at, the director told me that they had someone transferred to an ICU in NC.  And another to an ICU in FL.  I live in MD.   

Essential non emergent surgeries are getting cancelled/rescheduled to make space.

I pray this surge ends soon.  It is not sustainable.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> ED wait times are horrendous.  Kids waiting in the ED for hours for a bed.  Kids receiving ICU care on a regular pediatric floor (I had to manage a 12 month old briefly - 5 hours while awaiting transfer - on a general pediatric floor who was on 14L of high flow oxygen  This amount of oxygen is something that is usually only done in ICUs).  Very dangerous.
> 
> And when transfers happen they are traveling far.  At one hospital I was at, the director told me that they had someone transferred to an ICU in NC.  And another to an ICU in FL.  I live in MD.
> 
> Essential non emergent surgeries are getting cancelled/rescheduled to make space.
> 
> I pray this surge ends soon.  It is not sustainable.


Thank you for you service and keeping us posted. It’s really nothing to play out here. I hope people reconsider their holiday plans and travels until we can get this thing under control.


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> Thank you for you service and keeping us posted. It’s really nothing to play out here. I hope people reconsider their holiday plans and travels until we can get this thing under control.


Thanks!!

It's not a game at all.  Very scary and alarming.  I'm not that seasoned but been out of training for 13 years and never seen an RSV/flu/other respiratory virus season like this ever


----------



## vevster




----------



## yamilee21

Unlike Covid, RSV is also easily transmitted on surfaces. So even if kids went back to wearing masks, it would still spread, though perhaps a bit less. Both of my schooled kids had symptoms consistent with RSV at the end of September; they are extremely vigilant about wearing their N95s but both of their schools have shared equipment, etc., and nobody is sanitizing anything anymore. It was almost as miserable for them as when we had Covid.


----------



## LostInAdream

My kid didn’t get the vaccines. She just got over the flu and strep at the same time. It’s wild here. Luckily, I didn’t get sick.


----------



## Ithacagurl

LostInAdream said:


> My kid didn’t get the vaccines. She just got over the flu and strep at the same time. It’s wild here. Luckily, I didn’t get sick.


I would never give my child that poison


----------



## Ithacagurl

Dr. A. Oveta Fuller, a member of the FDA’s Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee, has died suddenly after a “brief” illness.

Dr. Fuller was instrumental in securing the Emergency Use Authorizations for the three COVID-19 authorizations.
Dr. Fuller also supported adding COVID-19 vaccines to the list of requirements by the CDC for students to attend public school and recommended pregnant women take the injection.


----------



## Ithacagurl

Melaninme said:


> No everything is read prior to posting.
> 
> I believe that most who repond so negatively may not understand that the postings are not directed at anyone personally, or to their point of view, decisions made or beliefs.  I don't believe in calling people stupid nor belittling their beliefs even though I may not agree with them.  I didn't  like that earlier in this thread another member wanted to share her take on this pandemic from  a personal standpoint, but felt she first had to put out a disclaimer stating that she didn't want to go into any debates with anyone about her decision not to vaccinate, etc.... I commended her for her bravery.
> 
> I do believe that the purpose of this thread is to be a *safe place* for those who may have opposing views to feel free to post any news, tips, etc...regarding Covid-19, mRNAs, Mandates, mRNA injuries, immunity boosting, alternative medicines besides the mRNA,  covid-19 treatments, etc....without being jumped on and scrutinized at almost every turn.  Members should feel free to post without being attacked for their post and not  have to constantly defend their beliefs, decisons made, posts shared, etc...or go into hiding (no longer willing to post in this thread)
> 
> I believe that there are other members who would like to share and contribute to this thread their beliefs, personal experiences, news, etc..., but don't because of the vitriol.


I work for my local health department and for awhile the people hospitalized are those who have received like 5 vaccines.


----------



## vevster

Peppermynt said:


> Xylitol is great. We swear by Xlear nasal rinse ...


You know what else is amazing for sinus? Lugols iodine. One drop with the Xlear in the neti pot kills EVERYTHING.


----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> It's not a game at all.  Very scary and alarming.  I'm not that seasoned but been out of training for 13 years and never seen an RSV/flu/other respiratory virus season like this ever


RSV- that’s what my child with fever had going on. DD is out of the woods and feeling better. Nobody else has gotten it. I cleaned and bleached down everything I could.


----------



## lavaflow99

Evolving78 said:


> RSV- that’s what my child with fever had going on. DD is out of the woods and feeling better. Nobody else has gotten it. I cleaned and bleached down everything I could.


So happy that your kiddo recovered and is doing much better  

The newest issue?  No children's Tylenol/Motrin in stores  I had a mother tell me when I worked on Tuesday she couldn't find Motrin and I was like what? Thought maybe it was just the store she went to. When I was doing some last minute grocery shopping on Wednesday, I decided to check out the pharmacy. In the fever reducer aisle, I saw 2 bottles of generic Tylenol. That's it.  

Then heard it on the local news that same day about the shortage.  So so bad....


----------



## Evolving78

LostInAdream said:


> My kid didn’t get the vaccines. She just got over the flu and strep at the same time. It’s wild here. Luckily, I didn’t get sick.


That had a be an ordeal!! Poor baby! Glad she is feeling better!


----------



## BrownBetty

Everyone is catching the flu.  I know 5 people that currently have the flu.  One was in urgent care due to them having trouble breathing. 

Covid is still raging... I know another person who never had it who just caught it.  They were living their best life traveling over the last 2 weeks.  

I've avoided large events trying to be safer.  I missed a couple of friendsgivings because too many people were invited.  No safety protocols in place either e.g. please test before attending... nothing. 

It is hard to believe we are in this place of folks just not caring.


----------



## yamilee21

^^^ If there can be a “bright side” to all this, one of the reasons cases of mpox (monkeypox) have decreased so much is because the initial symptoms often mimic a very bad case of Covid (fever, extreme fatigue, severe cold symptoms). People generally feel so awful that they immediately begin isolating of their own accord. (The downside is that many don’t go get tested for mpox until after 4-8 days of illness, when their “Covid” doesn’t get better and/or they develop skin lesions, so they aren’t getting antivirals early enough to keep them from getting quite sick.)


----------



## vevster

Ithacagurl said:


> I work for my local health department and for awhile the people hospitalized are those who have received like 5 vaccines.


Believers like @Crackers Phinn


----------



## lavaflow99

A day that will live in infamy....


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## lavaflow99

But the pandemic is over 


ETA: oops posted outdated data


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## dancinstallion

TrulyBlessed said:


>



I work daily with patients who have candida auris . There is a whole unit full so as to not mingle them with other patients. It isn't killing the patients. but it is highly contagious and resistant to medications/antifungals. It mainly lives on the skin. That being said I don't take extra precautions (besides a gown) like I did with covid. 

If it gets in your bloodstream then yes I can see l it being deadly. 
I can see an able bodied person with it, having sex, spreading it, and it is getting in the bloodstream. Vegas would be a good environment for that.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Crackers Phinn

dancinstallion said:


> I work daily with patients who have candida auris . There is a whole unit full so as to not mingle them with other patients. It isn't killing the patients. but it is highly contagious and resistant to medications/antifungals. It mainly lives on the skin. That being said I don't take extra precautions (besides a gown) like I did with covid.
> 
> If it gets in your bloodstream then yes I can see l it being deadly.
> I can see an able bodied person with it, having sex, spreading it, and it is getting in the bloodstream. Vegas would be a good environment for that.


Is this something that a chronic handwasher can avoid?


----------



## dancinstallion

Crackers Phinn said:


> Is this something that a chronic handwasher can avoid?



Yes mainly because it is spread by contact with a person or touching infected items and Surfaces etc.


But I must say that one of the very first cases of C Auris was with an elderly patient isolated in the hospital room for weeks. When the patient died they found c auris everywhere from the ceiling and all on the walls. That's how I first learned about it in 2019. But the health officials say it's not airborne and all of our patients doors are open 24/7. So I think maybe it crawls or the air in the room was blowing the spores around. Idk.
At my It wasn't spreading from room to room but by staff Cross contaminating other patients.

"The man at Mount Sinai died after 90 days in the hospital, but C. auris did not. Tests showed it was everywhere in his room, so invasive that the hospital needed special cleaning equipment and had to rip out some of the ceiling and floor tiles to eradicate it.

Everything was positive — the walls, the bed, the doors, the curtains, the phones, the sink, the whiteboard, the poles, the pump,” said Dr. Scott Lorin, the hospital’s president. “The mattress, the bed rails, the canister holes, the window shades, the ceiling, everything in the room was positive.”

"All the while, the germs are easily spread — carried on hands and equipment inside hospitals; ferried on meat and manure-fertilized vegetables from farms; transported across borders by travelers and on exports and imports; and transferred by patients from nursing home to hospital and back."


----------



## Evolving78

dancinstallion said:


> Yes mainly because it is spread by contact with a person or touching infected items and Surfaces etc.
> 
> 
> But I must say that one of the very first cases of C Auris was with an elderly patient isolated in the hospital room for weeks. When the patient died they found c auris everywhere from the ceiling and all on the walls. That's how I first learned about it in 2019. But the health officials say it's not airborne and all of our patients doors are open 24/7. So I think maybe it crawls or the air in the room was blowing the spores around. Idk.
> At my It wasn't spreading from room to room but by staff Cross contaminating other patients.
> 
> "The man at Mount Sinai died after 90 days in the hospital, but C. auris did not. Tests showed it was everywhere in his room, so invasive that the hospital needed special cleaning equipment and had to rip out some of the ceiling and floor tiles to eradicate it.
> 
> Everything was positive — the walls, the bed, the doors, the curtains, the phones, the sink, the whiteboard, the poles, the pump,” said Dr. Scott Lorin, the hospital’s president. “The mattress, the bed rails, the canister holes, the window shades, the ceiling, everything in the room was positive.”
> 
> "All the while, the germs are easily spread — carried on hands and equipment inside hospitals; ferried on meat and manure-fertilized vegetables from farms; transported across borders by travelers and on exports and imports; and transferred by patients from nursing home to hospital and back."


I learned about this in my pathophysiology course and doing a research paper on hospital acquired infections regarding quality improvement initiatives.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## Evolving78

lavaflow99 said:


>


I had to look back to see that it’s Cali and NY! Oh my!


----------



## Ithacagurl

FDA now says Pfizer’s COVID-19 VACCINE Linked to Blood Clotting...


----------



## Peppermynt

That link goes to something from over a year ago. Am I missing something?


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> That link goes to something from over a year ago. Am I missing something?


Perhaps the rehashing
of this is what
led to finding
that old video.

This is article
is from yesterday.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Peppermynt said:


> That link goes to something from over a year ago. Am I missing something?


More and more data is coming full circle. The concerns of the risks have been discussed since rollout.  A lot of people (not everyone) shouted correlation doesn't equal causation without taking a single statistics class, completing clinical research or writing an abstract/full research document. I wish the UNDERSTANDING (as opposed to repeating what was told) of the correlation-causation concept would have been to applied to analyzing the relationship of genome editing/gene sequencing within one's body more thoroughly when evaluating mrna's vaccine's response to covid-19. Applying the same level of scrutiny for each option was a tool for informed consent.

None if this is new but as the population size/data set increases, there is more data to analyze. So revisiting initial concerns and observations will be relevant.   For those "trusting the science", the original hypothesis is always revisited when writing the conclusion.  The upcoming years will continue to be a crash course on cause/etiology for those who follow it.


----------



## Peppermynt

PatDM'T said:


> Perhaps the rehashing
> of this is what
> led to finding
> that old video.
> 
> This is article
> is from yesterday.


Can't read that - they want an email sign up and I'm not doing that - already getting too much spam crap ...


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> Can't read that - they want an email sign up and I'm not doing that - already getting too much spam crap ...


Let me see 
if I can 
get it for you.


----------



## PatDM'T

Peppermynt said:


> Can't read that - they want an email sign up and I'm not doing that - already getting too much spam crap ...





PatDM'T said:


> Let me see
> if I can
> get it for you.





Spoiler: Here you go...



Pfizer’s COVID-19 Vaccine Linked to Blood Clotting: FDA​COVID NEWS



Zachary Stieber
Dec 17 2022




A health care worker prepares Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine doses in Portland, Ore., in a file photograph. (Nathan Howard/Getty Images)

Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine has been linked to blood clotting in older individuals, according to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).

FDA researchers, crunching data from a database of elderly persons in the United States, found that pulmonary embolism—blood clotting in the lungs—met the initial threshold for a statistical signal and continued meeting the criteria after a more in-depth evaluation.

Three other outcomes of interest—a lack of oxygen to the heart, a blood platelet disorder called immune thrombocytopenia, and another type of clotting called intravascular coagulation—initially raised red flags, researchers said. More in-depth evaluations, such as comparisons with populations who received influenza vaccines, showed those three as no longer meeting the statistical threshold for a signal.

Researchers looked at data covering 17.4 million elderly Americans who received a total of 34.6 million vaccine doses between Dec. 10, 2020, and Jan. 16, 2022.

The study was published by the journal Vaccine on Dec. 1.

The FDA said it was not taking any action on the results because they do not prove the vaccines cause any of the four outcomes, and because the findings “are still under investigation and require more robust study.”

Dr. Peter McCullough, chief medical adviser for the Truth for Health Foundation, told The Epoch Times via email that the new paper “corroborates the concerns of doctors that the large uptick in blood clots, progression of atherosclerotic heart disease, and blood disorders is independently associated with COVID-19 vaccination.”

Pfizer did not respond to a request for comment.

comment.



A pedestrian walks by Pfizer’s New York City headquarters in a file photograph. (Jeenah Moon/Getty Images)
How the Research Was Done​FDA researchers, with assistance from researchers with the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS), analyzed data from the CMS database. They included Medicare Fee-for-Service beneficiaries aged 65 or older who received a vaccine within the timeframe, were enrolled when they were vaccinated, and were enrolled for a “clean window” of time prior to vaccination. The window was 183 days or 365 days, depending on the outcome.

About 25 million people receive the Medicare Fee-for-Service, but only about 17 million were vaccinated during the period of time studied.

Researchers used probability testing to detect an increased risk of one or more of 14 outcomes following vaccination. The goal was to see whether vaccination may increase the risk of adverse outcomes, such as pulmonary embolism, or blood clotting in the lungs. If an outcome met a certain statistical threshold, that meant it could increase the risk.

The initial results of the safety monitoring detected an increased risk of four events, the FDA announced on July 12, 2021. They were the same four outlined in the new paper, which is the first update the agency has given on the matter since its announcement.

As of Jan. 15, 2022, 9,065 cases of a lack of oxygen to the heart—known as acute myocardial infarction—were detected, researchers revealed in the new study. As of the same date, 6,346 cases of pulmonary embolism, 1,064 cases of immune thrombocytopenia, and 263 cases of the coagulation were detected.



One of the tables from the new paper.
The primary analysis showed a safety signal for all four outcomes. Researchers tried adjusting the numbers by using different variables. For instance, at one point they adjusted for the variation of background rates, or the rates of each outcome in the general population prior to the pandemic. After certain adjustments—not all—the myocardial infarction, immune thrombocytopenia, and intravascular coagulation ceased being statistically significant.

Pulmonary embolism, though, continued to be statistically significant, the researchers said. Pulmonary embolism is a serious condition that can lead to death.

Limitations of the study included possible false signals and possible missed signals due to factors such as parameters being specified wrongly.

The conditions that didn’t trigger a signal included stroke, heart inflammation, and appendicitis.

The signals were detected only after Pfizer vaccination. Analyses for signals after receipt of the Moderna and Johnson & Johnson vaccines did not show any concerns.

Moderna and Johnson & Johnson did not respond to requests for comment.

Side Effects​All three vaccines have been linked to a number of side effects. Heart inflammation is causally linked to the Moderna and Pfizer shots, experts around the world have confirmed, while Johnson & Johnson’s has been associated with blood clots.

Other conditions, such as pulmonary embolism, have been reported to authorities and described in studies, though some papers have found no increase in risk following vaccination.

Approximately 4,214 reports of post-vaccination pulmonary embolism, including 1,886 reports following receipt of Pfizer’s vaccine, have been reported to the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System as of Dec. 9.

As of the same date, 1,434 reports of post-vaccination myocardial infarction, including 736 following receipt of Pfizer’s vaccine; 469 reports of post-vaccination immune thrombocytopenia, including 234 following receipt of Pfizer’s vaccine; and 78 reports of post-vaccination intravascular coagulation, including 42 after receipt of Pfizer’s vaccine, have been reported.

Reports to the system can be made by anybody, but most are lodged by health care workers, studies show. The number of reports are an undercount, according to studies.

The new study states that the FDA “strongly believes the potential benefits of COVID-19 vaccination outweigh the potential risks of COVID-19 infection.” No evidence was cited in support of the belief.

The FDA is set to meet with its vaccine advisory panel in January 2023 about the future of COVID-19 vaccines, as the vaccines have been performing much worse against Omicron and its subvariants.

McCullough told The Epoch Times: “A shortcoming of the CMS surveillance system is that it did not capture prior and subsequent SARS-CoV-2 infection which accentuate the cumulative risk of COVID-19 vaccination. Given the large number of individuals who have been vaccinated, the population attributable fraction of medical problems ascribed to the vaccines is enormous. I have concerns over the future burden to the healthcare system as a consequence of mass indiscriminate COVID-19 vaccination.”







Zachary Stieber
Reporter​Zachary Stieber is a senior reporter for The Epoch Times based in Maryland. He covers U.S. and world news.​


----------



## vevster

I heard they are starting to create blood banks for unvaccinated blood. I would be happy to donate my unvaccinated blood monthly for the premium fee it deserves.

Isn’t the FDA supposed to be a regulatory agency? Like when the swine flu vaxx was yanked from the market in 1976 after 450 people developed Guillain Barre and anywhere from 3-32 people died? Greed and money has poisoned our institutions. BEWARE.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> I heard they are starting to create blood banks for unvaccinated blood. *I would be happy to donate my unvaccinated blood monthly for the premium fee it deserves.*
> 
> Isn’t the FDA supposed to be a regulatory agency? Like when the swine flu vaxx was yanked from the market in 1976 after 450 people developed Guillain Barre and anywhere from 3-32 people died? Greed and money has poisoned our institutions. BEWARE.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

It's getting weird here.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> It's getting weird here.


Is it? It is coming out that the vaccine causes blood clots.  Poor Al Roker.  People wanting unvaxxed blood makes sense to me....


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Evolving78

Wow…


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


>


Sad.…… So ignorant.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> Sad.…… So ignorant.


----------



## Kitamita

Have ladies heard ofCovixyl? Sounds interesting. 

Covixyl creates a physical barrier that blocks viruses from entering the nasal passages to block viruses.  6 Hours Of Protection.

https://www.covixyl.com/


----------



## starfish

My husband and I were due to go to Shanghai next week for his business but we canceled about a month ago.  A friend of his told him to stay away.  

I still cannot believe the number of people walking around with no mask.  Or a cloth mask that does nothing against the newest variants.  I always think gwon with your bad self.  Get the Rona, get the flu, get RSV.  It’s such an easy measure to take to
protect yourself. Call us paranoid (we’re both hypochondriacs) but we still kind of act like it’s 2020.


----------



## dancinstallion

I just caught something for 2.5 days where I had itchy throat and deep in my ear,
day 2 it went to sneezing and cough,
Day 3 stuffy and congested nose. That's it.
I don't know what I caught. Dh thinks I drank
too much alcohol in Jamaica and my body was inflamed. Possibly but idk
I took my cocktails/teas/supplements and it helped.
I don't know what I had.


----------



## PatDM'T

dancinstallion said:


> I just caught something for 2.5 days where I had itchy throat and deep ear,
> day 2 it went to sneezing and cough,
> Day 3 stuffy and congested nose. That's it.
> I don't know what I caught. Dh thinks I drank
> too much alcohol in Jamaica and my body was enflamed. Possibly but idk
> I took my cocktails/teas/supplements and it helped.
> I don't know what I had.


Glad you fought
it off, whatever
it was.


----------



## awhyley

vevster said:


> Is it? It is coming out that the vaccine causes blood clots.  Poor Al Roker.  People wanting unvaxxed blood makes sense to me....



I'm seeing unvaccinated blood being referred to online as 'pure blood'.  I'm concerned.


----------



## yamilee21

The CDC has links to many studies that have been published, primarily using data from V-Safe (the program set up specifically to follow up on Covid vaccine reactions, or lack thereof), though some also use data from VAERS.





						Vaccine Safety Publications | Research | Vaccine Safety | CDC
					

Access publications on vaccine safety by specific safety system, safety topic, and year.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## yamilee21

And on the topic of so-called “pure” blood…








						Blood Transfusion Doesn't Transfer COVID-19 Vaccine - FactCheck.org
					

A blood transfusion from a vaccinated person doesn't transfer the inoculation to an unvaccinated person. But high-profile purveyors of misinformation have been promoting the long-standing false claim that it does.




					www.factcheck.org
				




The article ties the notion to the way blood used to be segregated in the U.S., which makes sense, when you consider how closely intertwined the anti-vax/natural movement has become to the the white supremacist movement.


----------



## vevster

awhyley said:


> I'm seeing unvaccinated blood being referred to online as 'pure blood'.  I'm concerned.


You should be.


----------



## vevster

yamilee21 said:


> The CDC has links to many studies that have been published, primarily using data from V-Safe (the program set up specifically to follow up on Covid vaccine reactions, or lack thereof), though some also use data from VAERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccine Safety Publications | Research | Vaccine Safety | CDC
> 
> 
> Access publications on vaccine safety by specific safety system, safety topic, and year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


I’ve heard interviews with health professionals talking about many issues using VAERS. 

At this point I’m exiting this chat because people are going to believe what they believe. Good luck.


----------



## vevster

yamilee21 said:


> And on the topic of so-called “pure” blood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Transfusion Doesn't Transfer COVID-19 Vaccine - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> A blood transfusion from a vaccinated person doesn't transfer the inoculation to an unvaccinated person. But high-profile purveyors of misinformation have been promoting the long-standing false claim that it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article ties the notion to the way blood used to be segregated in the U.S., which makes sense, when you consider how closely intertwined the anti-vax/natural movement has become to the the white supremacist movement.


Everyone is a white supremacist these days


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Make sure ya'll get some of that good clean unvaxxed sperm.  Coming soon to a Trump rally near you.


----------



## yamilee21

vevster said:


> Everyone is a white supremacist these days


The ties between the wellness/natural health movement and white supremacy are fairly well-documented at this point. Actually, one of the best books that brings it all together, almost inadvertently, is Tara Westover’s “Educated.”


----------



## vevster

yamilee21 said:


> The ties between the wellness/natural health movement and white supremacy are fairly well-documented at this point. Actually, one of the best books that brings it all together, almost inadvertently, is Tara Westover’s “Educated.”


I’ve been in the natural wellness movement decades and this is news to me. I’m not going to deal with that AT ALL. There are white supremacists everywhere. I’m not denying myself excellent health treatment because some one is slapping that label on it. Ridiculous.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

vevster said:


> I caught a cold -- regular degular when I eat too much sugar and stress out.  Ran my protocols, tightened up on diet -- I'm good to go.  If only I can avoid drinking the Mango Lassi I love.....
> 
> I tried something new, I really like the packets of Xlear -- it is salt and Xylitol for the neti pot.  The Xylitol kills virus and bacteria...  Good stuff
> 
> I heard a report that if you wear a mask while sick you concentrate the pathogens, breathing them in deeper.


I actually didn’t know Xlear made packets. I’ll try to find these locally today.

My navage isn’t working and I was heartbroken but I had a sample of the neilmed sinus rinse squeeze bottle. I always assumed it wouldn’t  work for me because of my deviated septum (and because the neti pot didn’t work for me in the past). This thing is amazing. I immediately went out and purchased 100 packets. It’s so easy to use and super portable so I’ll be traveling with this thing moving forward.

I ordered a new navage on Amazon but I might return it


----------



## vevster

Belle Du Jour said:


> I actually didn’t know Xlear made packets. I’ll try to find these locally today.
> 
> My navage isn’t working and I was heartbroken but I had a sample of the neilmed sinus rinse squeeze bottle. I always assumed it would of work for me because of my deviated septum (and because the neti pot didn’t work for me in the past). This thing is amazing. I immediately went out and purchased 100 packets. It’s so easy to use and super portable so I’ll be traveling with this thing moving forward.
> 
> I ordered a new navage on Amazon but I might return it


I think I need to try Neilmed. I had a  virtual visit with my ND yesterday and he recced it. Then I saw a natural doc on IG recommend it, now you are mentioning it. A sign from the universe for sure.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

vevster said:


> I think I need to try Neilmed. I had a  virtual visit with my ND yesterday and he recced it. Then I saw a natural doc on IG recommend it, now you are mentioning it. A sign from the universe for sure.


What are you currently using?


----------



## vevster

Belle Du Jour said:


> What are you currently using?


Xlear packets with a drop of Lugol’s iodine if needed. I’m satisfied with that but I got 3 messages that I should try these Neil packets so I’m going to have them on hand.

My ND sent me a hand out of his sinus protocol dm me if you want a copy.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Belle Du Jour said:


> I actually didn’t know Xlear made packets. I’ll try to find these locally today.
> 
> My navage isn’t working and I was heartbroken but I had a sample of the neilmed sinus rinse squeeze bottle. I always assumed it wouldn’t  work for me because of my deviated septum (and because the neti pot didn’t work for me in the past). This thing is amazing. I immediately went out and purchased 100 packets. It’s so easy to use and super portable so I’ll be traveling with this thing moving forward.
> 
> I ordered a new navage on Amazon but I might return it





vevster said:


> I think I need to try Neilmed. I had a  virtual visit with my ND yesterday and he recced it. Then I saw a natural doc on IG recommend it, now you are mentioning it. A sign from the universe for sure.


I just want to thank you ladies for recommending LHCF items that I can get that are FSA/HSA eligible . I love to stock up on health stuff at the end of the year.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Belle Du Jour said:


> *My navage isn’t working* and I was heartbroken but I had a sample of the neilmed sinus rinse squeeze bottle. I always assumed it wouldn’t  work for me because of my deviated septum (and because the neti pot didn’t work for me in the past). This thing is amazing. I immediately went out and purchased 100 packets. It’s so easy to use and super portable so I’ll be traveling with this thing moving forward.


Have you tried replacing the batteries?


----------



## Belle Du Jour

vevster said:


> Xlear packets with a drop of Lugol’s iodine if needed. I’m satisfied with that but I got 3 messages that I should try these Neil packets so I’m going to have them on hand.
> 
> My ND sent me a hand out of his sinus protocol dm me if you want a copy.


Apparently Neil med now makes a packet with xylitol. My CVS had that version and Xlear but I decided to get the Xlear since I already have the regular Neil med packets. I’m taking them and a gallon of distilled water to work. My sinuses are wonky today. Will DM you


----------



## yamilee21

vevster said:


> I’ve been in the natural wellness movement decades and this is news to me. I’m not going to deal with that AT ALL. There are white supremacists everywhere. I’m not denying myself excellent health treatment because some one is slapping that label on it. Ridiculous.


Good heavens, nobody is suggesting *you* give up natural health!  But for people who don’t keep their heads in the sand, it is helpful to be aware of the convergence, so at the very least, they can choose not to support businesses and services tied to white supremacy (e.g., Mighty White Soap, Clean & Pure Soap, Butterfly Express Essential Oils, Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds, among others), and better vet their sources of information. Furthermore, many of us long involved in non-mainstream lifestyle paths (natural birth, natural parenting/family, natural health, homeschooling) have watched others in our previously relatively tolerant circles become evermore extreme, as various sectors have been successfully hijacked by white supremacists’ inroads in recent years. When people with whom you used to exchange herbal remedy recipes, or join for group buys of wooden toys, for years, begin to rant about critical race theory, “hordes of illegals,” and the second amendment, it’s clear that something intentionally sinister is happening at a deeper level.


----------



## Peppermynt

yamilee21 said:


> Good heavens, nobody is suggesting *you* give up natural health!  But for people who don’t keep their heads in the sand, it is helpful to be aware of the convergence, so at the very least, they can choose not to support businesses and services tied to white supremacy (e.g., Mighty White Soap, Clean & Pure Soap, Butterfly Express Essential Oils, Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds, among others), and better vet their sources of information. Furthermore, many of us long involved in non-mainstream lifestyle paths (natural birth, natural parenting/family, natural health, homeschooling) have watched others in our previously relatively tolerant circles become evermore extreme, as various sectors have been successfully hijacked by white supremacists’ inroads in recent years. When people with whom you used to exchange herbal remedy recipes, or join for group buys of wooden toys, for years, begin to rant about critical race theory, “hordes of illegals,” and the second amendment, it’s clear that something intentionally sinister is happening at a deeper level.


Wait. Baker creek heirloom seeds is white supremist? Wow. My ex used to buy seeds from them all the time. In fact just received their latest catalog (still addressed to him though he doesn’t live here anymore).


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Black Ambrosia said:


> Have you tried replacing the batteries?


 Just replaced them and replaced them again but it’s dead


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Belle Du Jour said:


> Just replaced them and replaced them again but it’s dead


I’m really surprised. Mine is a few years old and seems solid. (Knock on wood) The first time my batteries died I thought it was the device but it perked right up once I gave it new batteries.


----------



## vevster

yamilee21 said:


> Good heavens, nobody is suggesting *you* give up natural health!  But for people who don’t keep their heads in the sand, it is helpful to be aware of the convergence, so at the very least, they can choose not to support businesses and services tied to white supremacy (e.g., Mighty White Soap, Clean & Pure Soap, Butterfly Express Essential Oils, Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds, among others), and better vet their sources of information. Furthermore, many of us long involved in non-mainstream lifestyle paths (natural birth, natural parenting/family, natural health, homeschooling) have watched others in our previously relatively tolerant circles become evermore extreme, as various sectors have been successfully hijacked by white supremacists’ inroads in recent years. When people with whom you used to exchange herbal remedy recipes, or join for group buys of wooden toys, for years, begin to rant about critical race theory, “hordes of illegals,” and the second amendment, it’s clear that something intentionally sinister is happening at a deeper level.


I’ve never heard about any of those companies and I don’t support any type of company that is White Supremacist  You bringing this up is a diversion. My views on health are not ideological they are based on my choices and experiences in life. I like to do what works.  Allopathic medicine in general doesn’t WORK for me.


----------



## yamilee21




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia

Belle Du Jour said:


> Apparently Neil med now makes a packet with xylitol. My CVS had that version and Xlear but I decided to get the Xlear since I already have the regular Neil med packets. I’m taking them and a gallon of distilled water to work. My sinuses are wonky today. Will DM you


How does it compare to using the Navage with Alkalol?


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Black Ambrosia said:


> How does it compare to using the Navage with Alkalol?


I'm not sure I can compare Alkalol as an additive vs the Xlear packets with xylitol.  But I am pleasantly surprised by the Neilmed squeeze bottle.  It's easier to use and I'm home for the holidays and it was super simple to throw the bottle and some packets in my bag.  I just purchased a gallon of water at the store.  This will be part of my travel routine in the future


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## lavaflow99

Buckle up folks!!!


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## King of Sorrow

lavaflow99 said:


>


In the first go-round, weren't we looking at flights from China when most of the early cases to the US/east coast came in through Europe? Two posts before this one talks about flights from China into Italy being half positive.

Why are we doing the same stupidness again? 

 ETA: Stupidness being just focusing on China and not also the backdoor that is Europe


----------



## PatDM'T

lavaflow99 said:


>





King of Sorrow said:


> In the first go-round, weren't we looking at flights from China when most of the early cases to the US/east coast came in through Europe? Two posts before this one talks about flights from China into Italy being half positive.
> 
> Why are we doing the same stupidness again?


Exactly!

It is a wonder
humans are not
extinct. 

Even animals learn
what not to
do after getting
hurt the first time.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Mask up frfr.


----------



## Lylddlebit

King of Sorrow said:


> In the first go-round, weren't we looking at flights from China when most of the early cases to the US/east coast came in through Europe? Two posts before this one talks about flights from China into Italy being half positive.
> 
> Why are we doing the same stupidness again?
> 
> ETA: Stupidness being just focusing on China and not also the backdoor that is Europe


That needed to be said.  The 'Love' button wasn't enough.

I will add a reminder that nothing is safer and more effective than taking care of your (general use) business.   It is pointless to blame China/(anything you don't control yourself)  while being nonchalant about the risks you(general use)  allow close enough to jack you up.


----------



## Evolving78

King of Sorrow said:


> In the first go-round, weren't we looking at flights from China when most of the early cases to the US/east coast came in through Europe? Two posts before this one talks about flights from China into Italy being half positive.
> 
> Why are we doing the same stupidness again?
> 
> ETA: Stupidness being just focusing on China and not also the backdoor that is Europe


Because this country is stuck on being racist.


----------



## vevster

Lockdowns, zero covid a total fail in China.


----------



## Seattle Slew

vevster said:


> I think I need to try Neilmed. I had a  virtual visit with my ND yesterday and he recced it. Then I saw a natural doc on IG recommend it, now you are mentioning it. A sign from the universe for sure.


I really love mine.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## dancinstallion

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>



Dh mentioned a new variant and I said probably from China. Smh. When it was from NY. 
NY keeps having waves. They had one a few months ago.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## prettywhitty

I just bought more masks.


----------



## starfish

Anyone who comes into our home who isn’t part of our small bubble (and we have confirmed that their bubble is small too) has to mask up.  Housekeepers, construction workers, everybody.  One contractor wanted to argue with us about how masks don’t work and he doesn’t have to wear one  No, you don’t.  You don’t have to have our business either so goodbye.  He called my husband later to apologize because its a big job and he said nope.  We said what we said.


----------



## Evolving78

starfish said:


> Anyone who comes into our home who isn’t part of our small bubble (and we have confirmed that their bubble is small too) has to mask up.  Housekeepers, construction workers, everybody.  One contractor wanted to argue with us about how masks don’t work and he doesn’t have to wear one  No, you don’t.  You don’t have to have our business either so goodbye.  He called my husband later to apologize because its a big job and he said nope.  We said what we said.


I was just thinking about this too. I will have workers in my home next week.


----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## Black Ambrosia




----------



## yamilee21

Black Ambrosia said:


>


They should be banning arrivals from JFK, LaGuardia and Newark too.


----------



## Evolving78

I got the current booster today. I am grateful for whatever protection it will provide me.


----------



## lavaflow99




----------



## yamilee21

This was interesting; I had heard of her, but I didn’t know they were married. I do wonder how common this kind of thing is going to become… people feeling the need to debunk that their loved ones died due to the vaccines.









						Opinion | Grant Wahl Was a Loving Husband. I Will Always Protect His Legacy.
					

Anti-vaccine harassment cannot stand.




					www.nytimes.com
				



Grant Wahl Was a Loving Husband. I Will Always Protect His Legacy.

Jan. 8, 2023
By Céline Gounder

_Dr. Gounder is an infectious disease physician and epidemiologist. She is the widow of the sports journalist Grant Wahl._

It was the end of the workday on Friday, Dec. 9, 2022. I was wrapping up a Zoom call when my phone started to vibrate with calls, text messages and emails. Gabriele Marcotti, an ESPN journalist, was trying to reach me from Qatar, where he was covering the World Cup alongside my husband, Grant Wahl.

Gabriele’s an old friend. He was at our wedding over 20 years ago. Now, he told me on the phone, colleagues were saying that Grant had collapsed in the stadium press box toward the end of the Argentina-Netherlands match. He had heard that bystanders had started CPR on Grant. I gasped, barely forming the words to ask, “Did he have a pulse?” Gabriele didn’t know. Soon, Grant was transported by ambulance to Hamad General Hospital. It wasn’t until over an hour later that I tracked down a doctor in the emergency department for an update. My Grant had died.
As soon as the news became public, rumors and disinformation began to spread. Amid seemingly inexplicable tragedy, there’s an understandable reflex to grasp onto narratives that could explain how something so shocking could occur. Even those of us who love Grant did so in our grief. But soon strangers began blaming Grant’s death on Covid-19 vaccines, a playbook I know all too well and a move I refuse to let stand.

I knew that disinformation purveyors would blame Grant’s death on Covid vaccines, and I knew what tactics they would use to do so. I also knew that debunking what these people believe head-on in public risks giving them the attention they crave and invites further trolling. But this situation was different from the many others I’d dealt with as an infectious disease specialist and epidemiologist or while serving on the Biden-Harris transition Covid Advisory Board. This was my Grant, and I needed to know what had happened to him. And I knew I had to share that information publicly: Pairing facts with empathy is the best way to disempower trolls. 

So, in the days following Grant’s death, I swallowed my grief. I worked to have Grant flown home for an autopsy. It was a herculean task to overcome the various bureaucratic and logistical barriers, and I needed a lot of help. His autopsy was performed at the New York City Office of Chief Medical Examiner, which is staffed by some of the world’s top pathologists and forensic scientists. I wanted his autopsy results to be unimpeachable.

I got the preliminary results on Dec. 13. Grant’s aorta, the large blood vessel carrying blood from his heart, had ruptured. Once I got the news, my every instinct was to protect the boy I’d met as a college junior. I had to end the rumors and refocus attention on Grant’s legacy. I swallowed my grief even deeper. I put out a written statement the following day. I agreed to interviews with The New York Times, CBS, NPR and “The Peter King Podcast.”

I didn’t respond to disinformation or harassment on Substack or on social media. I didn’t reply to the email that read: “Now you understand that you killed your poor husband. Karma is a *****.” I’ve received these kinds of messages before, including rape and death threats, over the course of the pandemic, but receiving them about Grant was vile, especially as waves of anguish threatened to consume me.

But when these disinformation opportunists recently used the same playbook to blame Damar Hamlin’s in-game cardiac arrest on Covid vaccines, the dam broke. I knew I had to write this essay.

The vaccine disinformation playbook includes the use of fake experts, logical fallacies, impossible expectations, cherry-picked data and conspiracy theories. Not a single qualified medical or public health expert has supported the claim that my husband died from Covid vaccination. Logical fallacies, also known as cognitive biases, are mental shortcuts we use to simplify information, but which also leave us vulnerable to errors in judgment. The most common logical fallacy is to say that because A happened before B, A must have caused B. Given that over 80 percent of the U.S. population has received at least one dose of a Covid vaccine, chances are that most Americans who die today will have been vaccinated, but that doesn’t mean they died from their vaccinations. To be clear, there is no increased risk of death from non-Covid causes after Covid vaccination.

Other logical fallacies include non sequiturs, posing the question while assuming the answer and failing to consider alternative hypotheses. Vaccine disinformationists have incorrectly linked myocarditis, inflammation of the heart muscle — which is far more likely to be caused by Covid infection than by Covid vaccination — to my husband’s aortic aneurysm. Yes, the aorta and the heart are in the same vicinity, but the relevance stops there. It does not logically follow that Covid vaccination was a risk factor for his condition. Others have called for investigations into his death as if information is being suppressed. I, too, wanted to know what happened to my Grant. Did I miss something? Was there something that could have been done to prevent this? This is why I requested an autopsy.

Vaccine disinformationists have cherry-picked data to support their claims, failing to note that genetic connective tissue disorders are important risk factors for ascending aortic aneurysms (and in my husband’s case the most likely risk factor, as early genetic test results suggest).

When disinformation profiteers leverage tragedies like Grant’s and Mr. Hamlin’s for their personal gain, they retraumatize families, compromise our ability to interpret information and distinguish truth from lies and put all of us at risk. The results of allowing this to continue will be disastrous. Merchants of disinformation argue that vaccines killed my husband, but they’re also at least in part responsible for the return of polio to the United States and the fact that so many children in Ohio are suffering from measles right now. A recent Kaiser Family Foundation poll found that while most of the public still supports routine childhood vaccinations, significantly fewer people support requirements that children be vaccinated against measles, mumps and rubella than did just two years ago. In December, Congress repealed a Covid vaccine mandate for troops even though doing so threatens military readiness and puts our nation’s security at risk.

I believe in karma. Even if it’s used against me as a threat. I believe that what we put out into the world shapes our experience of it. Karma is what brought Grant into my life. Karma is what sustained our marriage through trials, adversities and endless work pressures that demanded every piece of us. Karma is why Grant touched so many people’s lives. I was reminded of this at his memorial service in New York City, which was attended by several hundred people in person and many more on Zoom. Karma resulted in tributes in numerous publications, on social media and in private messages.

Grant will be remembered for his kindness, openness and generosity. His legacy is his commitment to seeking truth through reporting, supporting human rights and fighting for equality. I will continue to honor Grant by living by our shared values. I’m channeling my grief into something productive: protecting the public’s health against those who would profit from the suffering of others.

Céline Gounder, an infectious-disease physician and epidemiologist, is a senior fellow at the Kaiser Family Foundation and the editor at large of Kaiser Health News. She is also the host of the podcast “Epidemic.”


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Evolving78 said:


> I got the current booster today. I am grateful for whatever protection it will provide me.



I got it back in October. No zombie symptoms as of yet.


----------



## Lylddlebit

Regardless of my personal opinions and beliefs, I find it unacceptable to kick folks while they are down and not let them grieve in peace.  I mean good grief her husband hasn't even been dead a month.  Debate concepts and ideas don't rejoice in personal pain of others and expect to maintain the goodness within you.  People using her tragedy as a means of personal attack is disgusting. I never want to understand that type of hatred in a person's heart. 


yamilee21 said:


> This was interesting; I had heard of her, but I didn’t know they were married. I do wonder how common this kind of thing is going to become… people feeling the need to debunk that their loved ones died due to the vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Grant Wahl Was a Loving Husband. I Will Always Protect His Legacy.
> 
> 
> Anti-vaccine harassment cannot stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Wahl Was a Loving Husband. I Will Always Protect His Legacy.
> 
> Jan. 8, 2023
> By Céline Gounder
> 
> _Dr. Gounder is an infectious disease physician and epidemiologist. She is the widow of the sports journalist Grant Wahl._
> 
> It was the end of the workday on Friday, Dec. 9, 2022. I was wrapping up a Zoom call when my phone started to vibrate with calls, text messages and emails. Gabriele Marcotti, an ESPN journalist, was trying to reach me from Qatar, where he was covering the World Cup alongside my husband, Grant Wahl.
> 
> Gabriele’s an old friend. He was at our wedding over 20 years ago. Now, he told me on the phone, colleagues were saying that Grant had collapsed in the stadium press box toward the end of the Argentina-Netherlands match. He had heard that bystanders had started CPR on Grant. I gasped, barely forming the words to ask, “Did he have a pulse?” Gabriele didn’t know. Soon, Grant was transported by ambulance to Hamad General Hospital. It wasn’t until over an hour later that I tracked down a doctor in the emergency department for an update. My Grant had died.
> As soon as the news became public, rumors and disinformation began to spread. Amid seemingly inexplicable tragedy, there’s an understandable reflex to grasp onto narratives that could explain how something so shocking could occur. Even those of us who love Grant did so in our grief. But soon strangers began blaming Grant’s death on Covid-19 vaccines, a playbook I know all too well and a move I refuse to let stand.
> 
> I knew that disinformation purveyors would blame Grant’s death on Covid vaccines, and I knew what tactics they would use to do so. I also knew that debunking what these people believe head-on in public risks giving them the attention they crave and invites further trolling. But this situation was different from the many others I’d dealt with as an infectious disease specialist and epidemiologist or while serving on the Biden-Harris transition Covid Advisory Board. This was my Grant, and I needed to know what had happened to him. And I knew I had to share that information publicly: Pairing facts with empathy is the best way to disempower trolls.
> 
> So, in the days following Grant’s death, I swallowed my grief. I worked to have Grant flown home for an autopsy. It was a herculean task to overcome the various bureaucratic and logistical barriers, and I needed a lot of help. His autopsy was performed at the New York City Office of Chief Medical Examiner, which is staffed by some of the world’s top pathologists and forensic scientists. I wanted his autopsy results to be unimpeachable.
> 
> I got the preliminary results on Dec. 13. Grant’s aorta, the large blood vessel carrying blood from his heart, had ruptured. Once I got the news, my every instinct was to protect the boy I’d met as a college junior. I had to end the rumors and refocus attention on Grant’s legacy. I swallowed my grief even deeper. I put out a written statement the following day. I agreed to interviews with The New York Times, CBS, NPR and “The Peter King Podcast.”
> 
> I didn’t respond to disinformation or harassment on Substack or on social media. I didn’t reply to the email that read: “Now you understand that you killed your poor husband. Karma is a *****.” I’ve received these kinds of messages before, including rape and death threats, over the course of the pandemic, but receiving them about Grant was vile, especially as waves of anguish threatened to consume me.
> 
> But when these disinformation opportunists recently used the same playbook to blame Damar Hamlin’s in-game cardiac arrest on Covid vaccines, the dam broke. I knew I had to write this essay.
> 
> The vaccine disinformation playbook includes the use of fake experts, logical fallacies, impossible expectations, cherry-picked data and conspiracy theories. Not a single qualified medical or public health expert has supported the claim that my husband died from Covid vaccination. Logical fallacies, also known as cognitive biases, are mental shortcuts we use to simplify information, but which also leave us vulnerable to errors in judgment. The most common logical fallacy is to say that because A happened before B, A must have caused B. Given that over 80 percent of the U.S. population has received at least one dose of a Covid vaccine, chances are that most Americans who die today will have been vaccinated, but that doesn’t mean they died from their vaccinations. To be clear, there is no increased risk of death from non-Covid causes after Covid vaccination.
> 
> Other logical fallacies include non sequiturs, posing the question while assuming the answer and failing to consider alternative hypotheses. Vaccine disinformationists have incorrectly linked myocarditis, inflammation of the heart muscle — which is far more likely to be caused by Covid infection than by Covid vaccination — to my husband’s aortic aneurysm. Yes, the aorta and the heart are in the same vicinity, but the relevance stops there. It does not logically follow that Covid vaccination was a risk factor for his condition. Others have called for investigations into his death as if information is being suppressed. I, too, wanted to know what happened to my Grant. Did I miss something? Was there something that could have been done to prevent this? This is why I requested an autopsy.
> 
> Vaccine disinformationists have cherry-picked data to support their claims, failing to note that genetic connective tissue disorders are important risk factors for ascending aortic aneurysms (and in my husband’s case the most likely risk factor, as early genetic test results suggest).
> 
> When disinformation profiteers leverage tragedies like Grant’s and Mr. Hamlin’s for their personal gain, they retraumatize families, compromise our ability to interpret information and distinguish truth from lies and put all of us at risk. The results of allowing this to continue will be disastrous. Merchants of disinformation argue that vaccines killed my husband, but they’re also at least in part responsible for the return of polio to the United States and the fact that so many children in Ohio are suffering from measles right now. A recent Kaiser Family Foundation poll found that while most of the public still supports routine childhood vaccinations, significantly fewer people support requirements that children be vaccinated against measles, mumps and rubella than did just two years ago. In December, Congress repealed a Covid vaccine mandate for troops even though doing so threatens military readiness and puts our nation’s security at risk.
> 
> I believe in karma. Even if it’s used against me as a threat. I believe that what we put out into the world shapes our experience of it. Karma is what brought Grant into my life. Karma is what sustained our marriage through trials, adversities and endless work pressures that demanded every piece of us. Karma is why Grant touched so many people’s lives. I was reminded of this at his memorial service in New York City, which was attended by several hundred people in person and many more on Zoom. Karma resulted in tributes in numerous publications, on social media and in private messages.
> 
> Grant will be remembered for his kindness, openness and generosity. His legacy is his commitment to seeking truth through reporting, supporting human rights and fighting for equality. I will continue to honor Grant by living by our shared values. I’m channeling my grief into something productive: protecting the public’s health against those who would profit from the suffering of others.
> 
> Céline Gounder, an infectious-disease physician and epidemiologist, is a senior fellow at the Kaiser Family Foundation and the editor at large of Kaiser Health News. She is also the host of the podcast “Epidemic.”


----------



## Evolving78

oneastrocurlie said:


> I got it back in October. No zombie symptoms as of yet.


Oh I had them. I’m good now, but I did suffer from some side-effects. I also received the Pfizer brand instead of Moderma. My kiddos had no issues.


----------

